# Disboutiquers Part 28 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? 
_Welcome to the Disboutique thread!_​When we get near page 240 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

RULES
1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. 
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 

(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!) We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try! Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   

*FAQ-*
_Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? _
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

_Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?_
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

_Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?_
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

_Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?_
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

_Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?_
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

_Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?_
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


_Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? _
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

Abbreviations used:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or  for short. 
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit
MFTPICQACOTA. It's obvious what is stands for . . .So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All
TMTQ- Too Much To Quote (When you don't have time to post MFTPICQACOTA )



Big Give- 
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!! This truly is what we are all about! We make items for some of the established Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions) to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you! 

*If you are the parent of a Wish child and are wondering how to apply for a Give, this is not something that you can do. The Gives are simply a Gift, and therefore are not something to be asked for. We have established guidelines for choosing families that we try to stick to. 
One main guideline is that the families should be established and active Disers when they receive their Wish. 
Asking or hinting for a Give eliminates the chance that you will receive the gift of a Give. (This includes PMs and emails etc... as well) 
*

"The bookmarks" has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 
and, if those aren't working, try this one (you need to sign into Google to view this I believe, but it's where I add the most bookmarks)
https://www.google.com/bookmarks/l#!q=teresajoy

_Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:_

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/applique
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques! 


Group Photobucket Account
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards. A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
Password: Enchanted
For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008...otobucket.html

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
Please add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing. ( I need to update this too, it's much easier now!)


FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! (I don't think this group is really active anymore, but you can check it out)
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/  (I don't believe this group is really active anymore)





HOW TO POST PICTURES
Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up![/FONT]
[/color]

[U]Method 2[/U]
[COLOR="Sienna"]You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this: http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).
[/COLOR]
[U]
MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U]
[FONT="Comic Sans MS"][COLOR="Purple"]At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. [/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply:[/U]
[FONT="Lucida Sans Unicode"][COLOR="Teal"]When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.[/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]Links to our past threads:[/U]
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6 
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917
Part 7-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666
Part 8-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786
Part 9- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/url]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?...4#post31867764[/url]
Part 15- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/url]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 22:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524023[/url]

Part 24:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975[/url]
Part 25:  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2707487[/url]
Part 26: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759443[/url]
Part 27: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2803758[/url]
________________________[/COLOR]

And, I thought I'd  put this here for future reference

[quote="DMGeurts, post: 42226493"]
 if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.  :lovestruc 

D~[/QUOTE]

Past and Current Disboutique Runway Threads:
Disboutique Runway Week 1 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 2 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2781589[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 3-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742
Disboutique Runway Week 4 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791279[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058[/url]
Disboutique Runway, Final Week 6- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2805531[/url]


----------



## livndisney

I did it!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I did it!



I love it when you are first!


----------



## ireland_nicole

First page- woohoo!- maybe I will actually be able to keep up with this one 0


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

I'm here!!!  and I made first page!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piper

Wow!  I am here!  Good timing!


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> First page- woohoo!- maybe I will actually be able to keep up with this one 0



You and me both Nicole!


----------



## weluvdizne

I heard there was a moving party today!


----------



## miprender

WOW I think I made it to the first page too!


----------



## sheridee32

I made try to stay caught up


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Teresa, my moving buddy!  WOOHOO!  I made it over! Brought fresh, homemade banana pudding for everyone too!


----------



## SallyfromDE




----------



## GrammytoMany

Hello!  I'm here, too..
Sheila


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof2princesses said:


> Teresa, my moving buddy!  WOOHOO!  I made it over! Brought fresh, homemade banana pudding for everyone too!



Pass it around!


----------



## miprender

mamommy said:


> Embroidery HELP!
> Sorry for the drive by posting. I've been so busy lately. I should have known I'd never be able to keep up with all you ladies. There are soooo many cute things that have been posted.
> 
> I need some serious help. I started an embroidery design last night, but didn't finish. I left it hooped and just tried to pick up from where I left off and the stitches are not in the right place. They are about 1/8" off to the side. The design fills the hoop, so I can't adjust the layout. I can't figure out why this would happen. Has anybody done this before and is there a way to fix it or do I need to start completely over?



Sorry no advice, but I've had that happen a few times, but usually because I didn't hoop it right. But I always finish what ever I am embroidering because I am afraid that can happen.



dianemom2 said:


> Love the fiesta set. The appliques and fabrics are adorable.  We love the ride in Mexico and looking for Donald.  How many more days do you have to do?



Thanks I still think I have about 12 more days




teresajoy said:


> Ok, it's that time again!
> 
> STOP POSTING HERE
> 
> We are going to do this very quietly ok?  shhh.... don't let Andrea know we are moving yet.....
> 
> So, gather up your replies (hit the reply button here with your multiquotes and copy and paste that to the new thread) and let's sneak on out....
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2896055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 

AND This probably got lost in the move I'll repost one more time



miprender said:


> So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

I'm here!  Yay!


----------



## Blyssfull

Thanks for posting on Facebook about the move!! Maybe now I can stay caught up on the Dis!  Happy Saturday Y'all.


----------



## cogero

I am here. I finished all the appliques for 2 skirts. 

I miss having a seperate embroidery machine right now but mine should be home Monday or Tuesday. 

Now to do some sewing.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I am here. Page 2 is way better than the 20th some page I hit last time LOL.


----------



## DiznyDi

New subscriber here.  I'm very much looking forward to seeing all the creative talent within the thread .

mamommy - I don't know if this will help or not, ever so slightly loosen your hoop.  Use both thumbs and push your upper hoop through your lower hoop by about 1/8"  This should make your fabric taunt and may help.  Otherwise, I think you'll probably have to start over.


----------



## NiniMorris

Doing my part to get it to 20 for Andrea....

Nini


----------



## Tweevil

I jumped over here


----------



## tricia

Just checking in, be right back.


----------



## clairemolly

I'm here!  Whew...I made it!


----------



## ttfn0205

:  moving over ever so quietly


----------



## tricia

Some great stuff at the end of the last thread, but I am just checking in quick from the iPad.  Like the fiesta Donald stuff and the updated Cinderella dress.

I just got back from a free motion quilting class.  Had a good day and learned a lot.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I missed the entire last thread I think!  SAD!  But I'm here now!


----------



## Sandi S

miprender said:


> So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.




I love those!!! Where did you get the embroidery designs?


----------



## uscgmouse

Thank you for the info. I didn't even think to try and match up the fabric. I love the romper and am going to try and make it.


----------



## DMGeurts

Did I make page 2????

Yay!!!  I did!  Whoot!  Present and accounted for...  Marianne - are you here yet?

D~


----------



## Isatricia

Thanks!  DD is definitely much happier with eh Cinderella dress.  I think I like it better, too!

The Pocahontas dress dress was so easy to make and I love how it turned out.  Glad I had all that extra Lastin from my diaper making days.  I knew it would come in handy eventually.  

I love the idea of the FOE on tank tops.  I still have some also from my diaper sewing days.


----------



## babygus0

I made it, and I promise to do a better job keeping up!


----------



## Meshell2002

I made it! before page 20!  and even had time for a Mickey bar run


----------



## PurpleEars

Woo hoo! I made it. Now I need to head back and grab the quote for the nice things posted!


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks D~ for the moving notice


----------



## VBAndrea

I promise, no one told me a thing.  I honestly just came by to comment on some things that I saw earlier in the day and didn't get a chance to.  You all are slow pokes -- if I waited until page 20 it would be the end of the month!

MICHELLE:  I LOVE your shirts!!!!  I think Daisy is my favorite!  I adore the fabrics you found for the shorts and skirt.  Absolutely impeccable 

BETH:  I can't even remember if I commented on the superhero cape pic but it's awesome!

I also love the updated Cindy and Pocahontas.  And I love that your dd is really smiling in the Cindy dress so she must be really happy with the updates.

DIANE: That is a good ides to put elastic in the neckline of a lettuced neck.  Now I have to go back and look at your pics!


----------



## PurpleEars

harleykarolynmom said:


> here is my first attempt at a you can make this pattern I am really happy with how it turned out



Great job! I still need to try shirring one of these days.



VBAndrea said:


> They make perfume free fabric softener sheets -- I use them for my dd as her skin is quite sensitive as well and she has no problems with them.  I can't use fabric softener with her.  I also wash in Ivory.



Thanks for the info. I just use Tide Free in the wash and our clothes still feel nice and soft. They don't seem to crunch up as long as I put them through the dryer. (It is too cold to hang clothes outside most of the year anyway).




cogero said:


> My daughter calls herself a disney geek. wears her Disney shirts at home not anything over the top.



Lol I wear my Disney outfits at home too (I even wear them to work).



NiniMorris said:


> Quick drive by post....
> 
> Grand Princess had a very successful surgery yesterday.  It ended up lasting over an hour longer than we thought it would.  They had to put a longer rod than they were expecting to (not sure why) and they had to put 2 pins in her ankle rather than one(again I don't know why)  But the surgeon said they had a perfect angle on the foot and ankle and her foot is now perfectly straight.  There is a 99% chance they won't have to do it again!
> 
> As to the washing fabric item...there are 3 main reasons to wash fabric first...as lots of people mentioned the shrinkage item.  (that one is pretty much covered) the chemical item (which is really about 25 times worse than most people think...in fact you should always wash fabric for children ...if not before you sew, at least before you let them wear.  Most of you aren't old enough to remember the problems back in the 70's...some of the chemicals they used to think were completely harmless were shown to cause cancer in children...all of the chemicals were used in the finishing of fabrics.
> 
> They did change the chemicals used.  However, since then, more of the chemicals they changed to have been shown to be much worse.  They are constantly trying to find new chemicals that can be used that are not harmful....with cheap being the biggest requirement.  Add to that that most of the cotton fabric used in the US is no longer manufactured in the US and you run into a whole different problem with chemicals.  Some of the smaller cotton mills now purchase the raw fabric overseas and then dye the fabric here...finding the finish on the fabric is harder to take the dye, they have to use more dyes and chemicals to get the fabric to 'take'
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason to wash your fabric... Bleeding.  Until you at least test your fabric you will not know how the fabric will react to detergent and heat.
> 
> It only takes one fabric to shrink or bleed to ruin an outfit.
> 
> Since I have dealt with childhood cancer...I would not make any thing for my children or grand children without washing the fabric first.  You can always buy the spray sizing if you really want that finish....
> 
> And one important note about starching and storing...DON'T DO IT!!!   Silverfish love the starch!  It is one of their favorite foods!  I press my fabric (actually I take it out of the dryer awhile warm and fold) and starch it only after I am ready to cut.
> 
> I will now get off my soapbox!  LOL
> 
> Yes, I grew up in an area that was full of cotton mills.... it was always a big topic around here...
> 
> Nini



Glad to hear the surgery went well and there is a high probably that no further surgeries will be needed. I hope she will have a quick recovery.

Thanks for the info about prewashing. I think I will have a fabric prewashing party coming up!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *hello all ,gotta go back and catch up on some post but i wanted to share these pix while i was online...i finished all the SuperHero capes and gave them to the kids in my class to celebrate our lil friend who had his cerebellum operated on almost 3 weeks ago,he's back in school and right as rain! so good to have him back and the kids loved their capes and couldn't wit to take them home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the super Isaac pj/play set i made for my dd's friend who is headed to wdw in 10 days! 1st trip and kids have no clue,they think they are going to Texas since they are gong with g'parents and g'parents mom lives there...lol Isaac is into any and all super heros and wears a pillowcase cape with pride...so i made him his own,i had the fabric in my stash,i think it was a toddler bed top sheet...thrift store find of course...anyway here it is,just a simple sewn on emblem on tee and cape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*



Great job on the capes! I am sure Isaac will like his new outfit!



miprender said:


> So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.



Wow! I really hope that you will be able to track down Donald!



Isatricia said:


> The updated Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pocahontas:



Great job on updating the Cinderella. Your DD certainly looks much happier in this version. The Pocahontas looks great too.



tosha27 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. I searched through some of your posts, but there is just so much info.
> How are y'all making these characters with different dresses on? For example, I really, really want a Minnie as Cinderella. Is there any way to get that as a patch or some type of applique that I can use to personalize an item and not already made onto an item.
> 
> Please PM if you have one available.



I would check people's etsy shops in their signatures.


----------



## dianemom2

I made it on page 3.  I wish I hadn't had a cookie booth sale tonight. Then I could have beenon page 1!


----------



## RMAMom

Well page 3 for me. I was off enjoying a wonderful St. Pats dinner at my Mom's with my sisters and nieces and nephews and you all were on the move! Glad I made it, now to finish that lovely bottle of wine. Can't leave the last glass in the bottle ya know!!!


----------



## ivey_family

Wow!  Last time I checked in was on 232 of the old thread a couple days ago.  Ya'll are prolific!  I'll go pick up quotes later, but I'm here.  

Regards, C.


----------



## mphalens

What on earth?!?!?!  We not only MOVED, but y'all are on page three???  And all in 3 hours time????  

Oh well, I'm here!  Thanks for the Facebook tag, Michelle!!!


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

Hi! I feel priviledged to make my first move with you guys. 

I haven't been on in 3 days because i have been trying to sew a skirt and enjoy some beautiful 60 and 70 degree weather in northern Minnesota. 

I need to go back to the other thread and catch up. 

Here is what i was working on and have sworn off making another one for a few months. All the while my 9 year old is begging for one. I am going to try and figure out how to make this into a skort so Abbeigh can wear it to school.


----------



## danicaw

Just a drive by "Hello" to all you awesome sew-ers
Its been forever since I have been on the boards and even longer since I have seem my sewing machine..... 
My sewing room became DS8 bedroom last June, and I still haven't gotten things re-organized - oh bother

But I made it to our local Sew Expo a few weeks back, and of course bought fabric... of course! How can you not 
You guys are an inspiration!



DD5 and I head to DL tomorrow!!!


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Sorry no advice, but I've had that happen a few times, but usually because I didn't hoop it right. But I always finish what ever I am embroidering because I am afraid that can happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I still think I have about 12 more days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND This probably got lost in the move I'll repost one more time



Thanks for Facebook tag, Michelle!  Not sure where your fabulous shirts pictures went to   But OMG!  LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!  Where did you get those designs????????  And is that fabric from Just Fabrics?  Love it!



Blyssfull said:


> Thanks for posting on Facebook about the move!! Maybe now I can stay caught up on the Dis!  Happy Saturday Y'all.



Yay!  Beth made it!  Now you can try to stay caught up!!!  It's a whole new thread!



cogero said:


> I am here. I finished all the appliques for 2 skirts.
> 
> I miss having a seperate embroidery machine right now but mine should be home Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Now to do some sewing.



Pictures?  Which two skirts are you working on right now???



DMGeurts said:


> Did I make page 2????
> 
> Yay!!!  I did!  Whoot!  Present and accounted for...  Marianne - are you here yet?
> 
> D~



No - Marianne was NOT here yet   Marianne was, however, having a grand time at a St. Patrick's Day Party at her friends Carainn & Barry O'Reilly's house with an authentic array of Irish dishes cooked up by Carainn herself.  We played a trivia game and my team of two came in 2nd place!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> I promise, no one told me a thing.  I honestly just came by to comment on some things that I saw earlier in the day and didn't get a chance to.  You all are slow pokes -- if I waited until page 20 it would be the end of the month!
> 
> MICHELLE:  I LOVE your shirts!!!!  I think Daisy is my favorite!  I adore the fabrics you found for the shorts and skirt.  Absolutely impeccable
> 
> BETH:  I can't even remember if I commented on the superhero cape pic but it's awesome!
> 
> I also love the updated Cindy and Pocahontas.  And I love that your dd is really smiling in the Cindy dress so she must be really happy with the updates.
> 
> DIANE: That is a good ides to put elastic in the neckline of a lettuced neck.  Now I have to go back and look at your pics!


*thank you they were diffently a labor of love...just to see there faces! and so many thank yous! only one kid didn't like his color [ i didn't give them a choice becaus ei knew i'd have whining and it would take forever! plus one of my classroom rule sis 'ya get what'cha get and ya don't pitch a fit!'] i divided them by size then just went by our growth chart we did a few weeks ago and worte name son the bottoms...everyone was happy! excpt afore mentioned kid who is a pain,hehe one of those smart kids ,could of passed kg thi syear,i teach pre-k...but he is also a smart ^&* and has a potty mouth,has other teacher snowed,she terehtens to tell mom but then he turns on the tears and she caves...hehe onlyher second year and has no kids so no real clue how tey work...lol
 sorry to go sooo far off topic..but thank you fro the comment on the capes...i am really proud of them,not them per-say but how they mae the class feel! *


----------



## ivey_family

Catching up...



PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)



This is just so cute!  Great job!  What pattern is that?



Sandi S said:


> I was going to sew up a bag for DD's cheerleading stuff, but I had this top cut (Simplicity 2971) and realized it would be cute with the pants I recently made (which I can finally wear to work since it will about 80 tomorrow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top *might* end up coming to Disney, but probably not because I think I'd bake in it being a poly-lycra ITY knit. The pants are Colette Pattern's Clover pants pattern. I'd seen a lot of rave reviews for these on Pattern Review and I love them - very easy to make and the fit is great.
> 
> ...and then I need to find several extra hours this weekend to write test question (a side job, but very well-paying - aka Disney $$$). I am hoping this summer when time is not so crazy I could work in some Big Give sewing, but right now, I am too swamped.



I really love that outfit!  It's so stylish and bright, but looks completely comfortable, too!  I'm also very curious about your test question job!  I'm a former school teacher turned SAHM and homeschool teacher.  If you can share, I'd love to know more! 



ariekannairb said:


> This isn't techincally Disney. I am trying to use it to convince my hubby that I NEED an embroidery machine for my 30th that is coming up, so I am sewing these tshirt dresses to show him how empty it looks up top. If I had an embroidery machine, Minnie or Mickey would be on the black part.



That is really cute! Good luck with the convincing!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on today.  First up is another upcycled dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some of the knit fabric that I ordered off of Etsy arrived, along with the fold over elastic that I ordered.  This was my first time using fold over elastic.  I really like it.  I will definitely be using it more in the future.  They didn't carry it in Joanns but I was able to find a ton of really cute colors and patterns on Etsy and Ebay.



Those are both really cute!  I've never seen that elastic before.  Thanks for the tip!



harleykarolynmom said:


> here is my first attempt at a you can make this pattern I am really happy with how it turned out



Very pretty!  The shirring is very nice! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *hello all ,gotta go back and catch up on some post but i wanted to share these pix while i was online...i finished all the SuperHero capes and gave them to the kids in my class to celebrate our lil friend who had his cerebellum operated on almost 3 weeks ago,he's back in school and right as rain! so good to have him back and the kids loved their capes and couldn't wit to take them home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*



That is one of the cutest pics I've seen in a long time!  I'll bet it was a hoot to see all those kiddos running around playing Super Hero!



miprender said:


> So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.



Those are all wonderful, Michelle!  And, so unique!  Are those from Sweet Peas Place and no longer available?



Isatricia said:


> The updated Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pocahontas:



Great job on the Cindy redo, and Pocahontas is really cute, too!  Your kids are going to look great in all the beautiful dresses you've done!


Nini - lots of prayers for dd and dgd!  I'm glad to hear both surgeries went well!

I'm still plugging away at the nursing covers.  I moved more into mass production mode.  I cut all the rest out over several nights last week.  Since they are two fabrics, I've gotten all the seaming done, and am now working on serging the edges of 48 rectangles.  It's pretty tedious but I'm enjoying watching Alias while I sew.   I think I'll be doing a large mom-to-mom sale on May 19th, so I've got to keep plugging away.

Regards,
C.


----------



## smile5sunshine

HERE! My post is going to be a bit jumbled because I tried to pick up some quotes before the jump but I also had things to comment on from this thread...



cogero said:


> I am here. I finished all the appliques for 2 skirts.
> 
> I miss having a seperate embroidery machine right now but mine should be home Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Now to do some sewing.



WOO HOO! Can't wait to see what you've been working on! I'm sorry you're starting to feel pressed for time but don't forget that means you're that much closer to being in WDW!!!



DiznyDi said:


> New subscriber here.  I'm very much looking forward to seeing all the creative talent within the thread .



WELCOME! If you make anything, please post some pictures as I love oogleing over them.



Isatricia said:


> Thanks!  DD is definitely much happier with eh Cinderella dress.  I think I like it better, too!
> 
> The Pocahontas dress dress was so easy to make and I love how it turned out.  Glad I had all that extra Lastin from my diaper making days.  I knew it would come in handy eventually.
> 
> I love the idea of the FOE on tank tops.  I still have some also from my diaper sewing days.



HA HA HA! I had to LOL about your "diaper sewing days". That was actually what got me into sewing in the first place! Now I'm "branching" out into garment construction and I keep wondering what ever took me so long to do so!  SO glad that your DD is happier with the revamped Cindy dress and LOVE how Pocahontas came out.



lovemygrowingfamily said:


>



SO cute! I can totally see why your DD wants you to make another one!



ivey_family said:


> I'm still plugging away at the nursing covers.  I moved more into mass production mode.  I cut all the rest out over several nights last week.  Since they are two fabrics, I've gotten all the seaming done, and am now working on serging the edges of 48 rectangles.  It's pretty tedious but I'm enjoying watching Alias while I sew.   I think I'll be doing a large mom-to-mom sale on May 19th, so I've got to keep plugging away.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



WOO HOO for PROGRESS! I've found the assembly-line method to be the most productive whenever I have a lot of the same item to sew. If you don't mind sharing, I'd LOVE to see a pic of them all completed together.







mphalens said:


> I ended up buying a newer version of my old iron - so another Sunbeam - they had it at COSTCO for $29.98 or whatever the change was.  So far, so good!



HURRAY for a new iron! And glad you had a good evening.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> This weekend I will be organizing my space and making room for my new babies and a proper fabric stash when they come home on Monday.....I'll have a lot of washing drying pressing to do next week.  I'll take pictures to share!



Eeep! I can't WAIT to see pictures! Gosh I'm so excited FOR you and all your new goodies, I can't even imagine how I would feel if I WAS you!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on today.  First up is another upcycled dress:



Both dresses came out great!



harleykarolynmom said:


> here is my first attempt at a you can make this pattern I am really happy with how it turned out



SO CUTE! I love the alphabet fabric. You did a great job on the shirring. Well done!



Sandi S said:


> I cleaned up my fabric stash and rotated winter fabrics out and spring/summer stuff into my main "active" fabric queue. I cut the part of DD's Easter dress that needs to be smocked out of white linen and will take it to be pleated tomorrow.



I am so jealous! The only thing keeping me from having a MAJOR fabric addiction is the fact that I have no place to store it all! Sounds like you have a handy system in place though. Can't wait to see the Easter dress.



VBAndrea said:


> They make perfume free fabric softener sheets -- I use them for my dd as her skin is quite sensitive as well and she has no problems with them.  I can't use fabric softener with her.  I also wash in Ivory.



You can also use 1cp. of white vinegar in the rinse cycle as a natural fabric softener. It doesn't leave ANY smell behind and is very gentle for sensitive skin.



uscgmouse said:


> http://www.simplicity.com/p-6131-babies-sportswear.aspx
> 
> I want to make a romper/overalls out of a cotton Mickey fabric I got for my son... I found the pattern above is there any way I can make it so that the front and back piece are a solid piece of fabric and don't have the seam down the middle of the outfit? Like make the seams on the sides not the front and back.
> 
> I hope that makes since. You are all amazing with a sewing machine and I hope you can help me out.
> 
> TYIA



I agree with Sandi, just find some fabric you don't mind wasting and do a mock up and see how it goes. 



NiniMorris said:


> Quick drive by post....
> 
> Grand Princess had a very successful surgery yesterday.  It ended up lasting over an hour longer than we thought it would.  They had to put a longer rod than they were expecting to (not sure why) and they had to put 2 pins in her ankle rather than one(again I don't know why)  But the surgeon said they had a perfect angle on the foot and ankle and her foot is now perfectly straight.  There is a 99% chance they won't have to do it again!
> 
> Nini



Glad the surgery went so well! Fingers crossed that she won't need any more work done on her foot. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *hello all ,gotta go back and catch up on some post but i wanted to share these pix while i was online...i finished all the SuperHero capes and gave them to the kids in my class to celebrate our lil friend who had his cerebellum operated on almost 3 weeks ago,he's back in school and right as rain! so good to have him back and the kids loved their capes and couldn't wit to take them home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the super Isaac pj/play set i made for my dd's friend who is headed to wdw in 10 days! 1st trip and kids have no clue,they think they are going to Texas since they are gong with g'parents and g'parents mom lives there...lol Isaac is into any and all super heros and wears a pillowcase cape with pride...so i made him his own,i had the fabric in my stash,i think it was a toddler bed top sheet...thrift store find of course...anyway here it is,just a simple sewn on emblem on tee and cape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*



WOW look at all those capes! I mean, I saw you post them the other day, but to see an action shot really shows just how many you had to make! Glad the kiddos all seemed to like them and Super Isaac's outfit is too cute!



miprender said:


> So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.



Oh my gosh I think I'm GAGA over the Daisy one! What fun fabrics you found! Your family will look FANTASTIC in them and I KNOW Donald will be so excited when you all catch up with him!


My ILs left today. we had a great visit and I'm sad to see them go. But tomorrow I'm headed out to visit my gma and gpa. My mother is supposed to go too (she lives half the country away from me) so I'm excited I will get to see her and my kids are excited that they have another week of being spoiled!  Fortunately for me, my gma is the one who taught me how to sew in the first place so she won't mind one bit if I take over her machine(s) while I'm there. I spent the night cutting out several projects so all I'll need to do is sew them up once there. 

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi! I feel priviledged to make my first move with you guys.
> 
> I haven't been on in 3 days because i have been trying to sew a skirt and enjoy some beautiful 60 and 70 degree weather in northern Minnesota.
> 
> I need to go back to the other thread and catch up.
> 
> Here is what i was working on and have sworn off making another one for a few months. All the while my 9 year old is begging for one. I am going to try and figure out how to make this into a skort so Abbeigh can wear it to school.


Beautiful!  Once you make one the rest are easier.  What is time consuming for me is I embellish many of the squares.  Is your dd allowed to wear bike shorts under skirts rather than a skort?  I just have my dd wear knit shorts with her dresses and skirts.  And this year I have FIVE pairs of leggings that have knee holes in them (from playing cat with her friends at recess) that I'm turning into shorts.  Did I mention that one pair was the first day she wore them when they came home with a gigantic hole?  



smile5sunshine said:


> You can also use 1cp. of white vinegar in the rinse cycle as a natural fabric softener. It doesn't leave ANY smell behind and is very gentle for sensitive skin.
> 
> 
> My ILs left today. we had a great visit and I'm sad to see them go. But tomorrow I'm headed out to visit my gma and gpa. My mother is supposed to go too (she lives half the country away from me) so I'm excited I will get to see her and my kids are excited that they have another week of being spoiled!  Fortunately for me, my gma is the one who taught me how to sew in the first place so she won't mind one bit if I take over her machine(s) while I'm there. I spent the night cutting out several projects so all I'll need to do is sew them up once there.
> 
> Sunshine


I actually forgot to mention that I do use white vinegar for my fabric softener in the wash.  I read to try it to soften up some stiff fabric I bought and Marianne told me she used it all the time for fabric softener so I started to as well.

Have a great visit with  your GP's and your mom!


----------



## miprender

Sandi S said:


> I love those!!! Where did you get the embroidery designs?



 Thanks it is from Bows & Clothes



VBAndrea said:


> I promise, no one told me a thing.  I honestly just came by to comment on some things that I saw earlier in the day and didn't get a chance to.  You all are slow pokes -- if I waited until page 20 it would be the end of the month!



 




VBAndrea said:


> MICHELLE:  I LOVE your shirts!!!!  I think Daisy is my favorite!  I adore the fabrics you found for the shorts and skirt.  Absolutely impeccable



 Thanks Andrea



PurpleEars said:


> Lol I wear my Disney outfits at home too (I even wear them to work).
> 
> 
> Wow! I really hope that you will be able to track down Donald!



Actually DH wears one of his Disney shirts each Friday to school. It now has become a ritual and his students can't wait to see what he will be wearing.

As for finding Donald... it wont be an option or a Mega Meltdown will happen. We keep promising him that we will go look for him on the first full day So hopefully the Disney gods will be on my side.



mphalens said:


> Oh well, I'm here!  Thanks for the Facebook tag, Michelle!!!






lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Here is what i was working on and have sworn off making another one for a few months. All the while my 9 year old is begging for one. I am going to try and figure out how to make this into a skort so Abbeigh can wear it to school.



Very cute... Carla C has some skirt patterns that also include adding a skort. 



mphalens said:


> Thanks for Facebook tag, Michelle!  Not sure where your fabulous shirts pictures went to   But OMG!  LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!  Where did you get those designs????????  And is that fabric from Just Fabrics?  Love it!



 Thanks... I purchased the fabric form FABRIC.com and it was on sale when I purchased it too  The designs are from Bows & Clothes though I think they only come in 5x7 & 6x10 



ivey_family said:


> Those are all wonderful, Michelle!  And, so unique!  Are those from Sweet Peas Place and no longer available?
> 
> C.



Actually they are from Bows & Clothes and sometimes her designs can be off but these sewed up fine,  however I did purchase a whole bunch from Sweet Peas Place a week before she took all her characters off. It was one time I am glad I didn't wait.



smile5sunshine said:


> You can also use 1cp. of white vinegar in the rinse cycle as a natural fabric softener. It doesn't leave ANY smell behind and is very gentle for sensitive skin.
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I think I'm GAGA over the Daisy one! What fun fabrics you found! Your family will look FANTASTIC in them and I KNOW Donald will be so excited when you all catch up with him!
> 
> Sunshine



 Thanks and also thank you for the post on the vinegar I never knew that about using it as a natural fabric softener.


----------



## cogero

Thank you Sunshine. the girls will tell you I function better in stressed out sewing mode. 

It will get done and honestly I have mostly everything cut out.

Okay some one who has made pockets for easy fits I have a question.

I want do put an applique on one of Js pairs. Did you cut to size first or after you put the applique on.


----------



## billwendy

Ugh - sorry I took so long to find out we moved! Had a camp promise Fund Raiser right after Tigger's puppy class yesterday. Didnt get home till late last night!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Okay some one who has made pockets for easy fits I have a question.
> 
> I want do put an applique on one of Js pairs. Did you cut to size first or after you put the applique on.



I haven't appliqued the pockets yet.  But I would think it would be better to applique first and then cut.


----------



## PurpleEars

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi! I feel priviledged to make my first move with you guys.
> 
> I haven't been on in 3 days because i have been trying to sew a skirt and enjoy some beautiful 60 and 70 degree weather in northern Minnesota.
> 
> I need to go back to the other thread and catch up.
> 
> Here is what i was working on and have sworn off making another one for a few months. All the while my 9 year old is begging for one. I am going to try and figure out how to make this into a skort so Abbeigh can wear it to school.



Great job on the patchwork twirl! It is very easy to make a skirt pattern into a pair of skorts. I use the Easy Fits as the base for the shorts. I think 1.5 inches is the waistband allowance for the shorts. I then make sure that there is the same waistband allowance for the skirt part. I would then sew the waistband area of the two pieces together as if you are making a reversible skirt using 1/2" seam allowance. Flip the skorts so that both pieces are right side out, and then sew 1" below the top of the skorts as your elastic casing, leaving space for elastic insertion. Finish the casing after the elastic has been inserted and fitted. I hope this makes sense. Let me know if it helps to see a picture of a finished product. I am sure I can find a picture somewhere.



ivey_family said:


> I'm still plugging away at the nursing covers.  I moved more into mass production mode.  I cut all the rest out over several nights last week.  Since they are two fabrics, I've gotten all the seaming done, and am now working on serging the edges of 48 rectangles.  It's pretty tedious but I'm enjoying watching Alias while I sew.   I think I'll be doing a large mom-to-mom sale on May 19th, so I've got to keep plugging away.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Good luck with the nursing covers. I find sewing in an assembly line fashion is the most efficient way to sew, so I often ended up doing 2 or more of the same piece of clothing at the same time! I actually just bought a nursing cover pattern from ymct recently as I am in the "everyone I know is having a baby" stage of my life. The nursing cover (if I know they plan to breastfeed), bibs and burps will be my standard baby shower gifts for a while. At least this means "everyone I know is getting married" stage is just about over


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Thank you Sunshine. the girls will tell you I function better in stressed out sewing mode.
> 
> It will get done and honestly I have mostly everything cut out.
> 
> Okay some one who has made pockets for easy fits I have a question.
> 
> I want do put an applique on one of Js pairs. Did you cut to size first or after you put the applique on.


Applique first and then cut the pocket.  Keep in mind that if you want a flap on the pocket you will want the applique a little lower on the square so the flap doesn't cover it.  I used 4x4 for the pockets.  HTH.


----------



## cogero

Thanks Andrea you answered perfectly


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I made it finally.  Thanks goodness for fb!  I can't promise to stay caught up, but I'm going to give it a shot this time.


----------



## Sandi S

miprender said:


> Actually they are from Bows & Clothes and sometimes her designs can be off but these sewed up fine,  however I did purchase a whole bunch from Sweet Peas Place a week before she took all her characters off. It was one time I am glad I didn't wait.



Like Sweet Pea on FB and request to join the Behind the Scenes group - that's how I was able to get add to the access for her "special" designs. I bought quite a few and added them to my sewing planning document.


----------



## Sandi S

ivey_family said:


> I'm also very curious about your test question job!  I'm a former school teacher turned SAHM and homeschool teacher.  If you can share, I'd love to know more!



My state (NC) employs teachers to work on test development for both state testing and a test prep service provided through NCState. It's pretty lucrative - esp. considering the time involved and amount of annoyance in the task, but you have to be actively teaching to get started with them. I found out about it through state mailings to department leads. I would have no idea how else to go about finding this type of gig.

I'm actually highly opposed to multiple choice testing as the be-all and end-all of education,which it has turned into. On the other hand, if there are going to be people making a profit off this nonsense, then I say if you can't beat 'em, join 'em! Besides it makes affording Disney a lot easier.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

I made it.....now going to go back to read.


----------



## Jaylin

Sandi S said:


> Like Sweet Pea on FB and request to join the Behind the Scenes group - that's how I was able to get add to the access for her "special" designs. I bought quite a few and added them to my sewing planning document.



ok, I give up!  How do I go about doing this? I cannot figure out what her facebook name is, I tried everything.  I went to the website and "liked" it from there, but that's not right either!  I loved her stuff!


----------



## ivey_family

Sandi S said:


> My state (NC) employs teachers to work on test development for both state testing and a test prep service provided through NCState. It's pretty lucrative - esp. considering the time involved and amount of annoyance in the task, but you have to be actively teaching to get started with them. I found out about it through state mailings to department leads. I would have no idea how else to go about finding this type of gig.
> 
> I'm actually highly opposed to multiple choice testing as the be-all and end-all of education,which it has turned into. On the other hand, if there are going to be people making a profit off this nonsense, then I say if you can't beat 'em, join 'em! Besides it makes affording Disney a lot easier.



Sounds like a good deal for you!  I agree with you about the standardized testing, but, hey, you may as well get something out of the silliness!  I'll have to look around a little bit to see if anything like that is offered in Michigan (though I'm not teaching and my certificate has lapsed now.)

Thanks for sharing, Sandi!

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

Jaylin... here is her FB page http://www.facebook.com/sweetpeasplaceembroidery





Sandi S said:


> Like Sweet Pea on FB and request to join the Behind the Scenes group - that's how I was able to get add to the access for her "special" designs. I bought quite a few and added them to my sewing planning document.



I already liked her page before so I will send a message. Thanks



cogero said:


> Okay some one who has made pockets for easy fits I have a question.
> 
> I want do put an applique on one of Js pairs. Did you cut to size first or after you put the applique on.



I would applique first too though I haven't done that yet.... but I know from experience it is easier adding the pocket before the pants are sewn


----------



## ariekannairb

Just popping in to say hi. I finally figured out the multi-post thing so will be able to do that next time, but I am not feeling well tonight so going to just drop by. I have another non-Disney dress finished.







Tomorrow going to work on taking some of my son's old jeans that have holes in the knees and turning them into shorts with Disney borders along the bottom. I hope everyone has had a restful weekend!


----------



## Sandi S

Jaylin said:


> ok, I give up!  How do I go about doing this? I cannot figure out what her facebook name is, I tried everything.  I went to the website and "liked" it from there, but that's not right either!  I loved her stuff!



Miprender got it covered!



miprender said:


> Jaylin... here is her FB page http://www.facebook.com/sweetpeasplaceembroidery
> 
> I already liked her page before so I will send a message. Thanks
> 
> I would applique first too though I haven't done that yet.... but I know from experience it is easier adding the pocket before the pants are sewn



I prefer to applique then cut pattern pieces unless it is for something big - like the front of a shirt. Then I cut the pattern piece before applique.

I also found another great place for appliques - Applicakes - really cute stuff!


----------



## jessica52877

Here! We were camping!


----------



## VBAndrea

ENABLER ALERT!!!!

Very late at posting this since it went to my spam 

Planet Applique is offering $5 off orders of $10 or more but it is only good through tonight I think.  Use coupon code stpat5

Hopefully this will at least help Marianne and Shakisha get some designs -- I think tomorrow is the big day for our Cayman friend


----------



## tinkerbell3747

VBAndrea said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!!
> 
> Very late at posting this since it went to my spam
> 
> Planet Applique is offering $5 off orders of $10 or more but it is only good through tonight I think.  Use coupon code stpat5
> 
> Hopefully this will at least help Marianne and Shakisha get some designs -- I think tomorrow is the big day for our Cayman friend



Thanks will go check them out right now!

Tomorrow is the BIG DAY I cannot contain my excitment


----------



## tinkbell13

I just knew the thread was gonna jump while I was away! Thankfully, I caught it and am here now. Way, way, way TMTQ while we were gone. So many beautiful projects have been posted that I don't think I'd catch everyone if I tried to quote/mention them.

tinkerbell3747 - Just wanted to give a special  YAY!!!  for your delivery tomorrow! Can't wait to see what you make for your trip!

Yesterday on our drive home, DH told me he has decided that 4 years is the perfect length of time between Disney trips.   Since we just finished this one, I'll let him think I am in agreement with him  for a few months before I start working on changing his mind. We had a good time, although I do have to say that we will likely never do another trip with BIL/SIL. They just have a completely different idea of a vacation than we have. Nothing wrong with that either, but I'd rather just go ourselves and have a great vacation. Definitely can't complain about the weather we had last week - sunny with highs from 27-30 C (80-86 F for those of you on the other side of the border!) and no rain other than the Sunday we arrived. We all wore our Canada Mickey shirts on Monday in MK and had several people ask where we got them. Lots of comments on the kids' pirate shirts too (DS and DN11 wore them on our second MK day, DN8 didn't wear hers at all) and a lady on the bus back to the resort one night wanted my Tink bag in the worst way. DH wants us to have matching shirts for every day next time (it certainly makes it easier to keep track of everyone!) so I have lots of time (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) to plan that out. It was a good week overall and I'm not going to complain because we were in the most magical place after all was said and done.


----------



## dianemom2

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks will go check them out right now!
> 
> Tomorrow is the BIG DAY I cannot contain my excitment



That's so exciting!  What are you going  to make first????


----------



## tinkerbell3747

dianemom2 said:


> That's so exciting!  What are you going  to make first????



Thanks so much everyone for going banana's with me.  DH is the Ops Manager at our Port so as soon as its out of the shipping container He'll let me know.......and pack it up in the car.

I have gone round and round in my mind on what to make first.  I want a great practice project that the kids can use but won't be to embarrassed to wear.  Maybe Disney PJ's.  They love easy fits so I'll stitch and "serge" some easy fits for them and appliqué some matching t's.  Maybe make a set for myself as well.. I'll also add pockets just for practice. As DD will have a couple of "capri/bermuda" sets for the trip.

When the PJ's are done I'll jump right in on our customs!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Sandi S said:


> Miprender got it covered!
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to applique then cut pattern pieces unless it is for something big - like the front of a shirt. Then I cut the pattern piece before applique.
> 
> I also found another great place for appliques - Applicakes - really cute stuff!



Hey Sandi I just noticed our Tickers are neck and neck!!!! It will be here before we know it!


----------



## Sandi S

tinkbell13 said:


> I just knew the thread was gonna jump while I was away! Thankfully, I caught it and am here now. Way, way, way TMTQ while we were gone. So many beautiful projects have been posted that I don't think I'd catch everyone if I tried to quote/mention them.
> 
> tinkerbell3747 - Just wanted to give a special  YAY!!!  for your delivery tomorrow! Can't wait to see what you make for your trip!
> 
> Yesterday on our drive home, DH told me he has decided that 4 years is the perfect length of time between Disney trips.   Since we just finished this one, I'll let him think I am in agreement with him  for a few months before I start working on changing his mind. We had a good time, although I do have to say that we will likely never do another trip with BIL/SIL. They just have a completely different idea of a vacation than we have. Nothing wrong with that either, but I'd rather just go ourselves and have a great vacation. Definitely can't complain about the weather we had last week - sunny with highs from 27-30 C (80-86 F for those of you on the other side of the border!) and no rain other than the Sunday we arrived. We all wore our Canada Mickey shirts on Monday in MK and had several people ask where we got them. Lots of comments on the kids' pirate shirts too (DS and DN11 wore them on our second MK day, DN8 didn't wear hers at all) and a lady on the bus back to the resort one night wanted my Tink bag in the worst way. DH wants us to have matching shirts for every day next time (it certainly makes it easier to keep track of everyone!) so I have lots of time (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) to plan that out. It was a good week overall and I'm not going to complain because we were in the most magical place after all was said and done.



My DH hasn't been to Disney since 99 (pre-kids) and managed to get out of a 2004 WDW trip and a 2009 visit to DL. I am making him go. I know he will have fun, but I know he'd be one to not go again for a really long time. However, my mom LOVES to go and she WAS with me in '04 and '09...I'm planning to scout the bounce-back offers and turn right around and plan a 2013 trip with her and the kids. It's an easy drive from NC and DH & I have each traveled solo with the kids (diff. places) more than once, so it's no big deal. Heck, I drove those children cross-country with my mom in 2009. That was wild.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hey Sandi I just noticed our Tickers are neck and neck!!!! It will be here before we know it!



Can't wait!!! Where are y'all staying?


----------



## PurpleEars

ariekannairb said:


> Just popping in to say hi. I finally figured out the multi-post thing so will be able to do that next time, but I am not feeling well tonight so going to just drop by. I have another non-Disney dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow going to work on taking some of my son's old jeans that have holes in the knees and turning them into shorts with Disney borders along the bottom. I hope everyone has had a restful weekend!



Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well. I hope you'll recover quickly! The dress is beautiful!



VBAndrea said:


> ENABLER ALERT!!!!
> 
> Very late at posting this since it went to my spam
> 
> Planet Applique is offering $5 off orders of $10 or more but it is only good through tonight I think.  Use coupon code stpat5
> 
> Hopefully this will at least help Marianne and Shakisha get some designs -- I think tomorrow is the big day for our Cayman friend



I must resist buying more designs...especially when I just bought a few patterns on the YMCT $5 sale AND I have a feeling that I will be buying a few Disney-based designs before too long. Even though I really can't make THAT much more clothes for my August trip. Oh well, I can always wear them at home, right?



tinkbell13 said:


> I just knew the thread was gonna jump while I was away! Thankfully, I caught it and am here now. Way, way, way TMTQ while we were gone. So many beautiful projects have been posted that I don't think I'd catch everyone if I tried to quote/mention them.
> 
> tinkerbell3747 - Just wanted to give a special  YAY!!!  for your delivery tomorrow! Can't wait to see what you make for your trip!
> 
> Yesterday on our drive home, DH told me he has decided that 4 years is the perfect length of time between Disney trips.   Since we just finished this one, I'll let him think I am in agreement with him  for a few months before I start working on changing his mind. We had a good time, although I do have to say that we will likely never do another trip with BIL/SIL. They just have a completely different idea of a vacation than we have. Nothing wrong with that either, but I'd rather just go ourselves and have a great vacation. Definitely can't complain about the weather we had last week - sunny with highs from 27-30 C (80-86 F for those of you on the other side of the border!) and no rain other than the Sunday we arrived. We all wore our Canada Mickey shirts on Monday in MK and had several people ask where we got them. Lots of comments on the kids' pirate shirts too (DS and DN11 wore them on our second MK day, DN8 didn't wear hers at all) and a lady on the bus back to the resort one night wanted my Tink bag in the worst way. DH wants us to have matching shirts for every day next time (it certainly makes it easier to keep track of everyone!) so I have lots of time (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) to plan that out. It was a good week overall and I'm not going to complain because we were in the most magical place after all was said and done.



Sounds like you had a great time despite some snags with family members. I think you just inspired me to do the Canadian Mickey flag as an attachment to my bag or outfit. I look forward to seeing pictures of your trip!

Oh by the way, I hope you didn't suffer any problems from the St. Patty's day riot. I heard it was a mess in parts of London!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks so much everyone for going banana's with me.  DH is the Ops Manager at our Port so as soon as its out of the shipping container He'll let me know.......and pack it up in the car.
> 
> I have gone round and round in my mind on what to make first.  I want a great practice project that the kids can use but won't be to embarrassed to wear.  Maybe Disney PJ's.  They love easy fits so I'll stitch and "serge" some easy fits for them and appliqué some matching t's.  Maybe make a set for myself as well.. I'll also add pockets just for practice. As DD will have a couple of "capri/bermuda" sets for the trip.
> 
> When the PJ's are done I'll jump right in on our customs!



I can't wait to see what you make with your machine! I am sure you'll have a blast with it!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Sandi, 

Well be going back to our DVC Home - Bay Lake!  

Where will you guys be staying?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!
I sure wish I had a Disney trip planned. Just today at lunch though, Bill says out of the blue - I want to see the Christmas stuff at Disney again this year!!!!!!!! Sooooo, I'll keep my fingers crossed that this happens!!

Yesterday, Bill and I worked at a fundraiser - someone sponsered us to help them with that fundraiser, and they would donate $100 in each of our names towards our expenses for Camp Promise this year. It was a LOOONGGGG day and we were exhausted. Well, today, I was in my Sunday School room playing with the kids (someone gave us an appliance box and we were making it into a house ( : ) and the person who sponsored us came down and said that they appreciated how hard we worked, and instead of $100, they donated $200 in each of our names!!!!! I started to cry!  Just our tickets alone were about $750, so this was a HUGE help!!!

Would anyone consider making something Lilo and Stitch for Mitchell's big give? Ohana was requested by him (he doesnt even eat much - allergic to everything in a really bad way) and so as part of his wish, his parents are doing this character meal for him - it'd be super cool to have the babies and him dressed up for this ( :

Also could use some baby bibs!!!!!

Thanks for considering everyone!!!!!


----------



## McDuck

I missed the move, figured I would.  LOL   My laundry just ended and I moved it to the dryer so I'm on my way to bed, but I hope to catch up tomorrow (and hopefully I haven't lost all my multiquotes since Friday....)


----------



## VBAndrea

ariekannairb said:


> Just popping in to say hi. I finally figured out the multi-post thing so will be able to do that next time, but I am not feeling well tonight so going to just drop by. I have another non-Disney dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow going to work on taking some of my son's old jeans that have holes in the knees and turning them into shorts with Disney borders along the bottom. I hope everyone has had a restful weekend!


That's really pretty.  Your dd has a figure like my dd -- skinny!  Sadly mine takes after dh and not me.  Hope you feel better and have a productive day.



tinkbell13 said:


> I just knew the thread was gonna jump while I was away! Thankfully, I caught it and am here now. Way, way, way TMTQ while we were gone. So many beautiful projects have been posted that I don't think I'd catch everyone if I tried to quote/mention them.
> 
> tinkerbell3747 - Just wanted to give a special  YAY!!!  for your delivery tomorrow! Can't wait to see what you make for your trip!
> 
> Yesterday on our drive home, DH told me he has decided that 4 years is the perfect length of time between Disney trips.   Since we just finished this one, I'll let him think I am in agreement with him  for a few months before I start working on changing his mind. We had a good time, although I do have to say that we will likely never do another trip with BIL/SIL. They just have a completely different idea of a vacation than we have. Nothing wrong with that either, but I'd rather just go ourselves and have a great vacation. Definitely can't complain about the weather we had last week - sunny with highs from 27-30 C (80-86 F for those of you on the other side of the border!) and no rain other than the Sunday we arrived. We all wore our Canada Mickey shirts on Monday in MK and had several people ask where we got them. Lots of comments on the kids' pirate shirts too (DS and DN11 wore them on our second MK day, DN8 didn't wear hers at all) and a lady on the bus back to the resort one night wanted my Tink bag in the worst way. DH wants us to have matching shirts for every day next time (it certainly makes it easier to keep track of everyone!) so I have lots of time (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) to plan that out. It was a good week overall and I'm not going to complain because we were in the most magical place after all was said and done.


Welcome back!  You are lucky your dh wants to even go to Dis again -- my next trip will be a mother/daughter trip.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I sure wish I had a Disney trip planned. Just today at lunch though, Bill says out of the blue - I want to see the Christmas stuff at Disney again this year!!!!!!!! Sooooo, I'll keep my fingers crossed that this happens!!
> 
> Yesterday, Bill and I worked at a fundraiser - someone sponsered us to help them with that fundraiser, and they would donate $100 in each of our names towards our expenses for Camp Promise this year. It was a LOOONGGGG day and we were exhausted. Well, today, I was in my Sunday School room playing with the kids (someone gave us an appliance box and we were making it into a house ( : ) and the person who sponsored us came down and said that they appreciated how hard we worked, and instead of $100, they donated $200 in each of our names!!!!! I started to cry!  Just our tickets alone were about $750, so this was a HUGE help!!!
> 
> Would anyone consider making something Lilo and Stitch for Mitchell's big give? Ohana was requested by him (he doesnt even eat much - allergic to everything in a really bad way) and so as part of his wish, his parents are doing this character meal for him - it'd be super cool to have the babies and him dressed up for this ( :
> 
> Also could use some baby bibs!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for considering everyone!!!!!


Great that you got some nice help for Camp Promise 

I have nothing Lilo/Stitch in my stash and I really have to stick with my stash for BGs.  Sadly I am also limiting them due to shipping costs.  Once our RI house sells I will try to do most all of them again, but right now I'm planning for an empty house and no $   I do peruse the give often though b/c if some one makes something that I can do bibs for I will sign up for those (but I have to wait and see if I have coordinating fabrics).

How is Tigger doing?  I thought of him and D's new dog yesterday as I was steam cleaning our carpet in the LR b/c it didn't smell right


----------



## chellewashere

Wow I missed everything  Hopefully I can try to keep up a little better this time around. Page 6 already..WOW!!

Loved all the recent things posted on the old thread...especially the donald stuff what cute patterns they are and love the fabric for the skirts/shorts.

Hope everyone has been enjoying the same fantastic weather we have had here.


----------



## tinkbell13

PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you had a great time despite some snags with family members. I think you just inspired me to do the Canadian Mickey flag as an attachment to my bag or outfit. I look forward to seeing pictures of your trip!
> 
> Oh by the way, I hope you didn't suffer any problems from the St. Patty's day riot. I heard it was a mess in parts of London!



I definitely recommend the Canadian Mickey head.  CMs were commenting on the shirts and trying to sing Oh Canada! to us as well.

We were on our way back from Florida as this was going on. Thankfully it was contained to one area of the city, which has had problems like this in the past, and we don't live anywhere near it. Unfortunately it was a perfect storm of conditions that helped it reach this level. I truly hope they arrest everyone involved and throw the book at them. So far they have only arrested 11 of the 1000+ that were there, 7 of which are college students and 6 of whom have already been conditionally suspended from school. The college has made some really great gains in controlling this area in the past couple of years so it is sad to see it happen again.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I am such a loser!!! Page 6 already.  I played mom taxi all weekend and did not get on the computer at all.  Oh well page 6 is not too bad for missing 3 days worth.  Hope everyone on the east coast is enjoying this wonderful weather.  We are just south of Cleveland and we are breaking a record today 9 straight days in March of 60+ degree weather.  Never happened before now in history.  Yah us!!!!   I will not complain.


----------



## thebeesknees

Yay - finally made it with you all! I'm not a regular poster, but I do check in nearly every day to drool over everyone else's designs. I have started sewing a bit more recently. My DD just got an American Girl doll for Christmas and another for her birthday last week and has asked for matching outfits, so I am getting back into sewing. I finished one dress for her birthday and have another downstairs waiting to be cut out. I'll post photos when I am done.


----------



## billwendy

Andrea - Tigger is doing pretty well.....I am so paranoid about the smell of our house right now. If he does have an accident, we clean it up right away and use that spray etc.....but I feel like if Im on the floor, I can smell it!!! Once he is trained, that carpet is going in the TRASH!!! Fortunately, its an area carpet that we got at the discount carpet place - so not a huge deal. Whew!!!

He is being picky with his food. Having a hard time to get him to eat dry food. We were doing Purina Pro as that was what he was on, and are now switching to Blue Buffalo as I have read alot of good things about it. We were doing a spoonful of wet mixed in with his dry, and he would pick all the wet out and leave a mess of the dry on the floor - lol - gave me a laugh, as Zoey would pick through her dry food and pick out the flavor of kibble she liked the best! Crazy dogs!!!!


----------



## McDuck

Yeah, a weekend off, a move, and loss of multiquotes = WTMTQ but Love, love, love it all!

I did decide I'm going to do the Meghan peasant for my Minnie Mouse blouse.  Just need to finish Kaity's customs before I start on it.  

Now, I have a QUESTION Has anyone tried four tiered ruffles on the back of the Grace dress? 

Background: One of my dad's favorite Disney Hawaiian shirts (Tiki Room) got a hole in it that is irreparable, so he gave it to me to make something for Kaity.  I was going to do a Feliz, but I found out last night when I started disassembling the shirt that there's not enough fabric to do a full overdress, so I'm going to do a Grace instead since I have enough to piece out a bodice front, sash front, and it LOOKS like I can get three skirt panels.  I have red, green, orange, and blue fabric for butt ruffles to pay homage to the Tiki Room birds.  I'm eyeballing the sketch for View B, and it seems like I should be able to fit all four, but I was wondering if anyone could speak from experience.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

thebeesknees said:


> Yay - finally made it with you all! I'm not a regular poster, but I do check in nearly every day to drool over everyone else's designs. I have started sewing a bit more recently. My DD just got an American Girl doll for Christmas and another for her birthday last week and has asked for matching outfits, so I am getting back into sewing. I finished one dress for her birthday and have another downstairs waiting to be cut out. I'll post photos when I am done.



Glad to see you post!!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I sure wish I had a Disney trip planned. Just today at lunch though, Bill says out of the blue - I want to see the Christmas stuff at Disney again this year!!!!!!!! Sooooo, I'll keep my fingers crossed that this happens!!
> 
> Yesterday, Bill and I worked at a fundraiser - someone sponsered us to help them with that fundraiser, and they would donate $100 in each of our names towards our expenses for Camp Promise this year. It was a LOOONGGGG day and we were exhausted. Well, today, I was in my Sunday School room playing with the kids (someone gave us an appliance box and we were making it into a house ( : ) and the person who sponsored us came down and said that they appreciated how hard we worked, and instead of $100, they donated $200 in each of our names!!!!! I started to cry!  Just our tickets alone were about $750, so this was a HUGE help!!!
> 
> Would anyone consider making something Lilo and Stitch for Mitchell's big give? Ohana was requested by him (he doesnt even eat much - allergic to everything in a really bad way) and so as part of his wish, his parents are doing this character meal for him - it'd be super cool to have the babies and him dressed up for this ( :
> 
> Also could use some baby bibs!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for considering everyone!!!!!



That was a very nice surprise indeed.  How wonderful.


----------



## GoofyG

I haven't been on here for a while.  It made me miss Disney to much!  This July we will be heading back to the World and i'm so excited! 

Last time I went little man had just turn 2 and now he will be 4!  

Even better, it will be our fisrt trip in many years that I will have NO diaper bag!!!!!!!!  I tell you i'm thrilled about this!  lol

So now it's to plan the outfits for all of the kiddos!!!  My 8yr old actually said she wanted dresses!  My 5yr old always wants to wear dresses, but is such a tom boy, lol!!  She is excited to see repunzel!

Can't wait to look through all of the post and outfit ideas.


----------



## billwendy

Look at these sweet faces!!! This is the trio that would LOVE Lilo and Stitch outfits, plus these babies need some disney bibs ( :

Would anyone like to help out with Mitchell's Big Give? If you haven't joined us before, we'd LOVE to have you!!!! It takes a village to keep this project rolling!!!!

There are other things availble too!!






http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## tinkerbell3747

TheBeesKnees, I love your screen name and would love to see pictures of your projects!  Come and hang out sometime.....

I HAVE BIG NEWS!!!!

I just picked the kids up from school about an hour an half ago when DH called and said "Meet me at the house"  and I knew what that meant   It's all here and appears to be in one peice.  I spent a few mins of my lunch hour unpacking all the fabric/notions/supplies from the boxes.  I'll hopefully take the machines out of the boxes tonight!

I'll post pictures when I clock out and go home....I feel like I could make FABRIC ANGELS on the floor in my sewing room....


----------



## 4monkeys

Wendy,  I would LOVE to sew something for the cuties. HOWEVER, I need to start to relearn first  !! Hopefully someone will sign up.

question

I was looking through the  photobucket account and found a wheelchair bag I LOVE.  This will be the first for us going anywhere with a wheelchair and I wanted to dress it up a bit for Alli.  Does anyone know who made it? Or what pattern was used???





Any help would be great!!  (hope it was ok to post the picture?!?!?)

Thanks in advance. By the way, I plan to start my shorts project for my boys tomorrow. Will post pics when I am done!


----------



## 4monkeys

tinkerbell3747 said:


> TheBeesKnees, I love your screen name and would love to see pictures of your projects!  Come and hang out sometime.....
> 
> I HAVE BIG NEWS!!!!
> 
> I just picked the kids up from school about an hour an half ago when DH called and said "Meet me at the house"  and I knew what that meant   It's all here and appears to be in one peice.  I spent a few mins of my lunch hour unpacking all the fabric/notions/supplies from the boxes.  I'll hopefully take the machines out of the boxes tonight!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I clock out and go home....I feel like I could make FABRIC ANGELS on the floor in my sewing room....



YAY!! Can't wait to see the pictures. Fabric angels away!!!


----------



## ariekannairb

Look what I got in the mail today! My youngest daughter has been BEGGING for a Peter Pan skirt, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $10/yd. Well I finally decided to just break down and buy it when I found it for $7/yd. Now I am terrified to cut it!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

ariekannairb said:


> Look what I got in the mail today! My youngest daughter has been BEGGING for a Peter Pan skirt, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $10/yd. Well I finally decided to just break down and buy it when I found it for $7/yd. Now I am terrified to cut it!



I Love it......can't wait to see the skirt.....


----------



## Taja

Woohoo! Caught the move on page 10! Much better than page 180!  *LOL*

Now, I need to go back to Part 27 and catch up on that!

I'm still working on adult clothing--boring office stuff!--and am getting anxious to start on things for Miss Abigail in May. She already has tons of stuff for summer--two grandmothers enjoying the only grandaughter!--so I'll be concentrating a bit more on things that are suitable for school. She'll be attending kindergarten at a parochial school (K through 8 plus 9 through 12). No uniforms, but the dress code is considerably stricter than the local public schools. Should be interesting!

Way too much gorgeous stuff to quote. And I don't remember what belongs to whom, of course!   The updated Cinderella dress (peasant version) and the new Pocahontas outfit is terrific! The Amigos outfits for EPCOT are incredible!

My brain is overwhelmed at the moment. I'm heading back to Part 27...


----------



## babynala

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *hello all ,gotta go back and catch up on some post but i wanted to share these pix while i was online...i finished all the SuperHero capes and gave them to the kids in my class to celebrate our lil friend who had his cerebellum operated on almost 3 weeks ago,he's back in school and right as rain! so good to have him back and the kids loved their capes and couldn't wit to take them home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Beth~*


Wow, I love this picture of all the kids in their capes.  GREAT JOB.  



miprender said:


> So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.


The shirts look amazing and I love the fabric you found for the shorts and skirts. I think Donald might be looking for you guys instead of the other way around.  



Isatricia said:


> The updated Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pocahontas:


Too cute.  Pocahontas is perfect.



mamommy said:


> Embroidery HELP!
> Sorry for the drive by posting. I've been so busy lately. I should have known I'd never be able to keep up with all you ladies. There are soooo many cute things that have been posted.
> 
> I need some serious help. I started an embroidery design last night, but didn't finish. I left it hooped and just tried to pick up from where I left off and the stitches are not in the right place. They are about 1/8" off to the side. The design fills the hoop, so I can't adjust the layout. I can't figure out why this would happen. Has anybody done this before and is there a way to fix it or do I need to start completely over?


Sorry I'm just getting around to finding the new thread.  I'm not sure if you fixed this or not but sometimes if turning the machine off and on again doesn't work you can re-load the design onto the machine.  Sometimes I even re-download the design from the website or designer I purchased it from and it fixes problems like this.  




lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi! I feel priviledged to make my first move with you guys.
> 
> I haven't been on in 3 days because i have been trying to sew a skirt and enjoy some beautiful 60 and 70 degree weather in northern Minnesota.
> 
> I need to go back to the other thread and catch up.
> 
> Here is what i was working on and have sworn off making another one for a few months. All the while my 9 year old is begging for one. I am going to try and figure out how to make this into a skort so Abbeigh can wear it to school.


Very cute.  



ariekannairb said:


> Just popping in to say hi. I finally figured out the multi-post thing so will be able to do that next time, but I am not feeling well tonight so going to just drop by. I have another non-Disney dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow going to work on taking some of my son's old jeans that have holes in the knees and turning them into shorts with Disney borders along the bottom. I hope everyone has had a restful weekend!


What a beautiful dress.  



tinkbell13 said:


> I just knew the thread was gonna jump while I was away! Thankfully, I caught it and am here now. Way, way, way TMTQ while we were gone. So many beautiful projects have been posted that I don't think I'd catch everyone if I tried to quote/mention them.
> 
> tinkerbell3747 - Just wanted to give a special  YAY!!!  for your delivery tomorrow! Can't wait to see what you make for your trip!
> 
> Yesterday on our drive home, DH told me he has decided that 4 years is the perfect length of time between Disney trips.   Since we just finished this one, I'll let him think I am in agreement with him  for a few months before I start working on changing his mind. We had a good time, although I do have to say that we will likely never do another trip with BIL/SIL. They just have a completely different idea of a vacation than we have. Nothing wrong with that either, but I'd rather just go ourselves and have a great vacation. Definitely can't complain about the weather we had last week - sunny with highs from 27-30 C (80-86 F for those of you on the other side of the border!) and no rain other than the Sunday we arrived. We all wore our Canada Mickey shirts on Monday in MK and had several people ask where we got them. Lots of comments on the kids' pirate shirts too (DS and DN11 wore them on our second MK day, DN8 didn't wear hers at all) and a lady on the bus back to the resort one night wanted my Tink bag in the worst way. DH wants us to have matching shirts for every day next time (it certainly makes it easier to keep track of everyone!) so I have lots of time (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) to plan that out. It was a good week overall and I'm not going to complain because we were in the most magical place after all was said and done.


Glad you had fun on your trip.  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> TheBeesKnees, I love your screen name and would love to see pictures of your projects!  Come and hang out sometime.....
> 
> I HAVE BIG NEWS!!!!
> 
> I just picked the kids up from school about an hour an half ago when DH called and said "Meet me at the house"  and I knew what that meant   It's all here and appears to be in one peice.  I spent a few mins of my lunch hour unpacking all the fabric/notions/supplies from the boxes.  I'll hopefully take the machines out of the boxes tonight!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I clock out and go home....I feel like I could make FABRIC ANGELS on the floor in my sewing room....


 Can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## Taja

ariekannairb said:


> Look what I got in the mail today! My youngest daughter has been BEGGING for a Peter Pan skirt, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $10/yd. Well I finally decided to just break down and buy it when I found it for $7/yd. Now I am terrified to cut it!




You can fly!

Nice find!


----------



## Isatricia

My latest and last dress for this trip!











I still need to make a hat, a headband, a necklace and some "skin" tank tops and short sleeve shirts.  Skin shirts are a very light tan that the girls can wear under other clothes.  They love their long sleeve skin shirts but probably too warm for April in Anaheim.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Just wanted to say "Love all the shorts, shirts and dresses" ... really cute!!!!  Also, can't wait to see the shirt out of the Peter Pan fabric.  I really like that fabric.

Wendy, I remember when our dog Henry had to take a pill...the Vet told us to put it in with his food and it would be easier than trying to put it in his mouth.  We'd always find an empty bowl except for the pill...LOL.  

Sheila


----------



## billwendy

GrammytoMany said:


> Just wanted to say "Love all the shorts, shirts and dresses" ... really cute!!!!  Also, can't wait to see the shirt out of the Peter Pan fabric.  I really like that fabric.
> 
> Wendy, I remember when our dog Henry had to take a pill...the Vet told us to put it in with his food and it would be easier than trying to put it in his mouth.  We'd always find an empty bowl except for the pill...LOL.
> 
> Sheila



Shelia - doggies are just so funny!! Ugh, Im a little worried about Tiggy because he is only 5 months, and I want to make sure he is growing and nourishing his brain!!! Lord know's he needs that!!! lol.....we have an appointment with the Vet next week for another shot of something or other. Puppies sure need alot of shots!!! And then on Tuesday he has his first grooming appointment - I have a feeling he will have to get totally shaved down because of his terrible mats - he came that way, and I cant get them out. Brushing Tigger is like the worse thing ever! I wonder if maybe someone hurt him with a brush at some point? I wish I knew his history, my poor little puppy boy!!!!!!! I am lovin him though for sure - he is soooo sweet! a bit barky at times too!!! Loves his toys!!

Today we planted a pink dogwood tree over Zoey's grave in our backyard. We wanted to honor her special furry life and the years we shared together. She was such a special dog to many people. Its going to be hard when we go to Camp Promise this year, and the campers dont understand where she is. I imagine some will think that Tigger is Zoey ( :


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Shelia - doggies are just so funny!! Ugh, Im a little worried about Tiggy because he is only 5 months, and I want to make sure he is growing and nourishing his brain!!! Lord know's he needs that!!! lol.....we have an appointment with the Vet next week for another shot of something or other. Puppies sure need alot of shots!!! And then on Tuesday he has his first grooming appointment - I have a feeling he will have to get totally shaved down because of his terrible mats - he came that way, and I cant get them out. Brushing Tigger is like the worse thing ever! I wonder if maybe someone hurt him with a brush at some point? I wish I knew his history, my poor little puppy boy!!!!!!! I am lovin him though for sure - he is soooo sweet! a bit barky at times too!!! Loves his toys!!
> 
> Today we planted a pink dogwood tree over Zoey's grave in our backyard. We wanted to honor her special furry life and the years we shared together. She was such a special dog to many people. Its going to be hard when we go to Camp Promise this year, and the campers dont understand where she is. I imagine some will think that Tigger is Zoey ( :




Poor Tigger   Our dog was abused before we got him . . . lord help the man that wore workboots around him - he'd freak out! 

I love the pink dogwood.  What a sweet way to remember Zoey.


----------



## Blyssfull

tinkerbell3747 said:


> TheBeesKnees, I love your screen name and would love to see pictures of your projects!  Come and hang out sometime.....
> 
> I HAVE BIG NEWS!!!!
> 
> I just picked the kids up from school about an hour an half ago when DH called and said "Meet me at the house"  and I knew what that meant   It's all here and appears to be in one peice.  I spent a few mins of my lunch hour unpacking all the fabric/notions/supplies from the boxes.  I'll hopefully take the machines out of the boxes tonight!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I clock out and go home....I feel like I could make FABRIC ANGELS on the floor in my sewing room....




Excited for you and your new machine... Fabric angels. -giggle!- That's cute! 


I love dogwoods... I don't think we have very many pink ones around me. What a sweet way to remember Zoey.  

If Andrea doesn''t have the fabric for the bibs I'll be glad to embroidery them one that are already pre-made. Or pick up the Disney ones from Walmart... just let me know.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I sure wish I had a Disney trip planned. Just today at lunch though, Bill says out of the blue - I want to see the Christmas stuff at Disney again this year!!!!!!!! Sooooo, I'll keep my fingers crossed that this happens!!
> 
> Yesterday, Bill and I worked at a fundraiser - someone sponsered us to help them with that fundraiser, and they would donate $100 in each of our names towards our expenses for Camp Promise this year. It was a LOOONGGGG day and we were exhausted. Well, today, I was in my Sunday School room playing with the kids (someone gave us an appliance box and we were making it into a house ( : ) and the person who sponsored us came down and said that they appreciated how hard we worked, and instead of $100, they donated $200 in each of our names!!!!! I started to cry!  Just our tickets alone were about $750, so this was a HUGE help!!!
> 
> Would anyone consider making something Lilo and Stitch for Mitchell's big give? Ohana was requested by him (he doesnt even eat much - allergic to everything in a really bad way) and so as part of his wish, his parents are doing this character meal for him - it'd be super cool to have the babies and him dressed up for this ( :
> 
> Also could use some baby bibs!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for considering everyone!!!!!



The unexpected extra donation was very nice. The Lord provides.



tinkbell13 said:


> I definitely recommend the Canadian Mickey head.  CMs were commenting on the shirts and trying to sing Oh Canada! to us as well.
> 
> We were on our way back from Florida as this was going on. Thankfully it was contained to one area of the city, which has had problems like this in the past, and we don't live anywhere near it. Unfortunately it was a perfect storm of conditions that helped it reach this level. I truly hope they arrest everyone involved and throw the book at them. So far they have only arrested 11 of the 1000+ that were there, 7 of which are college students and 6 of whom have already been conditionally suspended from school. The college has made some really great gains in controlling this area in the past couple of years so it is sad to see it happen again.



I am so doing the Canadian Mickey flag thing! I am probably going to attach it to my bag. I also have Disney Canadian pins on my landyard but it is simply too hot to wear a landyard in August!

We lived in London until about 5 years ago, so we are well aware of the area in question. In fact, some of my family lived in London until last November (in Old North and in Oakridge). They moved out west to join us. I really hope that it was an isolated incident and it won't happen again.



thebeesknees said:


> Yay - finally made it with you all! I'm not a regular poster, but I do check in nearly every day to drool over everyone else's designs. I have started sewing a bit more recently. My DD just got an American Girl doll for Christmas and another for her birthday last week and has asked for matching outfits, so I am getting back into sewing. I finished one dress for her birthday and have another downstairs waiting to be cut out. I'll post photos when I am done.



Welcome! I look forward to seeing your creations.



McDuck said:


> Yeah, a weekend off, a move, and loss of multiquotes = WTMTQ but Love, love, love it all!
> 
> I did decide I'm going to do the Meghan peasant for my Minnie Mouse blouse.  Just need to finish Kaity's customs before I start on it.
> 
> Now, I have a QUESTION Has anyone tried four tiered ruffles on the back of the Grace dress?
> 
> Background: One of my dad's favorite Disney Hawaiian shirts (Tiki Room) got a hole in it that is irreparable, so he gave it to me to make something for Kaity.  I was going to do a Feliz, but I found out last night when I started disassembling the shirt that there's not enough fabric to do a full overdress, so I'm going to do a Grace instead since I have enough to piece out a bodice front, sash front, and it LOOKS like I can get three skirt panels.  I have red, green, orange, and blue fabric for butt ruffles to pay homage to the Tiki Room birds.  I'm eyeballing the sketch for View B, and it seems like I should be able to fit all four, but I was wondering if anyone could speak from experience.
> 
> THANKS!!!!



No suggestions for your question but I can't wait to see your Minnie Meghan!



GoofyG said:


> I haven't been on here for a while.  It made me miss Disney to much!  This July we will be heading back to the World and i'm so excited!
> 
> Last time I went little man had just turn 2 and now he will be 4!
> 
> Even better, it will be our fisrt trip in many years that I will have NO diaper bag!!!!!!!!  I tell you i'm thrilled about this!  lol
> 
> So now it's to plan the outfits for all of the kiddos!!!  My 8yr old actually said she wanted dresses!  My 5yr old always wants to wear dresses, but is such a tom boy, lol!!  She is excited to see repunzel!
> 
> Can't wait to look through all of the post and outfit ideas.



Welcome back!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> TheBeesKnees, I love your screen name and would love to see pictures of your projects!  Come and hang out sometime.....
> 
> I HAVE BIG NEWS!!!!
> 
> I just picked the kids up from school about an hour an half ago when DH called and said "Meet me at the house"  and I knew what that meant   It's all here and appears to be in one peice.  I spent a few mins of my lunch hour unpacking all the fabric/notions/supplies from the boxes.  I'll hopefully take the machines out of the boxes tonight!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I clock out and go home....I feel like I could make FABRIC ANGELS on the floor in my sewing room....



This is wonderful! Please make a fabric angel for me too!



ariekannairb said:


> Look what I got in the mail today! My youngest daughter has been BEGGING for a Peter Pan skirt, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $10/yd. Well I finally decided to just break down and buy it when I found it for $7/yd. Now I am terrified to cut it!



I can't wait to see the skirt!



Isatricia said:


> My latest and last dress for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a hat, a headband, a necklace and some "skin" tank tops and short sleeve shirts.  Skin shirts are a very light tan that the girls can wear under other clothes.  They love their long sleeve skin shirts but probably too warm for April in Anaheim.



Beautiful! I wouldn't rule out needing long sleeves in Anaheim in April. We were there in April last year AND we wore long sleeves in the evenings.



billwendy said:


> Today we planted a pink dogwood tree over Zoey's grave in our backyard. We wanted to honor her special furry life and the years we shared together. She was such a special dog to many people. Its going to be hard when we go to Camp Promise this year, and the campers dont understand where she is. I imagine some will think that Tigger is Zoey ( :



That is a wonderful way to remember the time Zoey was here and made a difference in people's lives.


----------



## tinkbell13

billwendy said:


> Look at these sweet faces!!! This is the trio that would LOVE Lilo and Stitch outfits, plus these babies need some disney bibs ( :
> 
> Would anyone like to help out with Mitchell's Big Give? If you haven't joined us before, we'd LOVE to have you!!!! It takes a village to keep this project rolling!!!!
> 
> There are other things availble too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi



I would gladly help out. What is needed and when? They are cuties for sure!


----------



## cogero

Wendy I wish I could do more but I am tapped out right now with time. If things calm down and I get everything done I will see what else I can do.

Shakisha so happy your machine arrived.

I finished 2 shirts for J and while I was counting out what needs to be done still I realized Miss C needs a couple more htings so I am going to be making her 2 more outfits of simple skirts with no appliques on them 

Thankfully she was okay with that.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!






I love all of the princess dresses that have been posted lately.  I need to get busy and do some things for our NYC trip since I don't think there is a Disney trip any time in our near future.


----------



## Jaylin

I saw this dress posted on another site.....ELLENBENNY......is this yours??  It's gorgeous!  What pattern is it, or is it your pattern?  It looks like a cross between the grace dress and the juliet dress.  I love it!


----------



## 4monkeys

Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!






THANK YOU ANDREA!!!


----------



## cogero

How great that Andrea came for a visit. I love the shorts.


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!


How great that you two got together and that you were able to make those awesome shorts!  Great job!

Major Venting Below!!!!

Had a bad experience at Joanns this weekend.  Last week we went in and checked with the manager on duty to see if my dd11 could set up a stand to ask for small craft donations (such a small bottle of puffy paint, embroidery string, etc) to put toward her Girl Scout silver award.  She is going to run the craft center at a spring break camp for 200 disadvantaged girls.  I went back again later in the week to make sure that it was still ok for her to set up outside the store on Saturday.  Everybody said that everything was fine.

DD11 spent a couple of hours making signs and small cards to give out asking customer to buy a small additional item with their own purchases.  Then Saturday we went up to the store.  When we got there I stayed outside with her stuff and she went in to tell the manager on duty that she was there to set up.  The manager screamed at her from the office that she wasn't allowed to be there and that it was against Joanns corporate policies.  She yelled at her to get off the property immediately.  DD was shocked and embarrassed.   

When dd11 came outside in tears and told me what happened, I went back in to see if there was some misunderstanding.  The manager repeated the scene with me.  I wasn't upset that there was a misunderstanding by the first manager and having dd11's stand was against their policies.  I understand that those things happen.  But I do resent the manager on duty that day yelling at my child for trying to do something positive in our community.  I was so angry about the way she was treated, she is just a child!  

We packed up and left immediately but I am still so upset.  I shop at that store all the time.  All the ladies at the register and the cutting counter know me by name.  I am a good customer at that store since I am usually there twice a week buying stuff.  I found it so hard to believe that the manager would treat anybody like that, let alone a child and a frequent customer.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I have been upset about this since Saturday.   I wish I didn't have to shop there anymore but I don't really have any other choices.


Now that I have vented, I want to say a HUGE thank you to Grammytomany.  She sent my dd11 a giant box filled with embroidery string and small craft kits.  It will be put to very good use at the camp in a couple of weeks.  One of dd's activities to teach the girls how to make some simple friendship bracelets with embroidery string.


----------



## DisNorth

dianemom2 said:


> Major Venting Below!!!!
> 
> Had a bad experience at Joanns this weekend.  Last week we went in and checked with the manager on duty to see if my dd11 could set up a stand to ask for small craft donations (such a small bottle of puffy paint, embroidery string, etc) to put toward her Girl Scout silver award.  She is going to run the craft center at a spring break camp for 200 disadvantaged girls.  I went back again later in the week to make sure that it was still ok for her to set up outside the store on Saturday.  Everybody said that everything was fine.
> 
> DD11 spent a couple of hours making signs and small cards to give out asking customer to buy a small additional item with their own purchases.  Then Saturday we went up to the store.  When we got there I stayed outside with her stuff and she went in to tell the manager on duty that she was there to set up.  The manager screamed at her from the office that she wasn't allowed to be there and that it was against Joanns corporate policies.  She yelled at her to get off the property immediately.  DD was shocked and embarrassed.
> 
> When dd11 came outside in tears and told me what happened, I went back in to see if there was some misunderstanding.  The manager repeated the scene with me.  I wasn't upset that there was a misunderstanding by the first manager and having dd11's stand was against their policies.  I understand that those things happen.  But I do resent the manager on duty that day yelling at my child for trying to do something positive in our community.  I was so angry about the way she was treated, she is just a child!
> 
> We packed up and left immediately but I am still so upset.  I shop at that store all the time.  All the ladies at the register and the cutting counter know me by name.  I am a good customer at that store since I am usually there twice a week buying stuff.  I found it so hard to believe that the manager would treat anybody like that, let alone a child and a frequent customer.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I have been upset about this since Saturday.   I wish I didn't have to shop there anymore but I don't really have any other choices.
> 
> 
> Now that I have vented, I want to say a HUGE thank you to Grammytomany.  She sent my dd11 a giant box filled with embroidery string and small craft kits.  It will be put to very good use at the camp in a couple of weeks.  One of dd's activities to teach the girls how to make some simple friendship bracelets with embroidery string.



How awful. No one in the service industry should treat their customers like that. If the manager had found out that it was against store policy then he should have relayed that to you in a respectful way, not yell at your daughter to get off the property!  I think you should write a formal complaint about how you were treated. I know you say that its not an option to shop elsewhere which it too bad.


----------



## miprender

babynala said:


> The shirts look amazing and I love the fabric you found for the shorts and skirts. I think Donald might be looking for you guys instead of the other way around.


 Thanks. 



Isatricia said:


> My latest and last dress for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a hat, a headband, a necklace and some "skin" tank tops and short sleeve shirts.  Skin shirts are a very light tan that the girls can wear under other clothes.  They love their long sleeve skin shirts but probably too warm for April in Anaheim.



Great dress. It must feel great to be almost done.



billwendy said:


> Shelia - doggies are just so funny!! Ugh, Im a little worried about Tiggy because he is only 5 months, and I want to make sure he is growing and nourishing his brain!!! Lord know's he needs that!!! lol.....we have an appointment with the Vet next week for another shot of something or other. Puppies sure need alot of shots!!! And then on Tuesday he has his first grooming appointment - I have a feeling he will have to get totally shaved down because of his terrible mats - he came that way, and I cant get them out. Brushing Tigger is like the worse thing ever! I wonder if maybe someone hurt him with a brush at some point? I wish I knew his history, my poor little puppy boy!!!!!!! I am lovin him though for sure - he is soooo sweet! a bit barky at times too!!! Loves his toys!!
> 
> Today we planted a pink dogwood tree over Zoey's grave in our backyard. We wanted to honor her special furry life and the years we shared together. She was such a special dog to many people. Its going to be hard when we go to Camp Promise this year, and the campers dont understand where she is. I imagine some will think that Tigger is Zoey ( :



 I love dogwood trees too.

I wish I could help too on the new BG but if I take on anything else right now I'm going to explode




WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the princess dresses that have been posted lately.  I need to get busy and do some things for our NYC trip since I don't think there is a Disney trip any time in our near future.



Those are adorable. I love how you embroidered on the pockets too.



Jaylin said:


> I saw this dress posted on another site.....ELLENBENNY......is this yours??  It's gorgeous!  What pattern is it, or is it your pattern?  It looks like a cross between the grace dress and the juliet dress.  I love it!



That is Ellen's... isn't it beautiful. Also that Minnie is from VTU. She said it stitched out better than B&C so I may have to get that one.



4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!



Awesome shorts.... and how sweet Andrea came over. Maybe when her house sells in RI she can come over and visit me.



dianemom2 said:


> How great that you two got together and that you were able to make those awesome shorts!  Great job!
> 
> Major Venting Below!!!!
> 
> Had a bad experience at Joanns this weekend.  Last week we went in and checked with the manager on duty to see if my dd11 could set up a stand to ask for small craft donations (such a small bottle of puffy paint, embroidery string, etc) to put toward her Girl Scout silver award.  She is going to run the craft center at a spring break camp for 200 disadvantaged girls.  I went back again later in the week to make sure that it was still ok for her to set up outside the store on Saturday.  Everybody said that everything was fine.
> 
> DD11 spent a couple of hours making signs and small cards to give out asking customer to buy a small additional item with their own purchases.  Then Saturday we went up to the store.  When we got there I stayed outside with her stuff and she went in to tell the manager on duty that she was there to set up.  The manager screamed at her from the office that she wasn't allowed to be there and that it was against Joanns corporate policies.  She yelled at her to get off the property immediately.  DD was shocked and embarrassed.
> 
> When dd11 came outside in tears and told me what happened, I went back in to see if there was some misunderstanding.  The manager repeated the scene with me.  I wasn't upset that there was a misunderstanding by the first manager and having dd11's stand was against their policies.  I understand that those things happen.  But I do resent the manager on duty that day yelling at my child for trying to do something positive in our community.  I was so angry about the way she was treated, she is just a child!
> 
> We packed up and left immediately but I am still so upset.  I shop at that store all the time.  All the ladies at the register and the cutting counter know me by name.  I am a good customer at that store since I am usually there twice a week buying stuff.  I found it so hard to believe that the manager would treat anybody like that, let alone a child and a frequent customer.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I have been upset about this since Saturday.   I wish I didn't have to shop there anymore but I don't really have any other choices.
> 
> 
> Now that I have vented, I want to say a HUGE thank you to Grammytomany.  She sent my dd11 a giant box filled with embroidery string and small craft kits.  It will be put to very good use at the camp in a couple of weeks.  One of dd's activities to teach the girls how to make some simple friendship bracelets with embroidery string.



I would definitely write a complaint. That is no way to act. If I was a customer coming in and saw a manager yelling at someone like that I would be put off.


----------



## ellenbenny

Jaylin said:


> I saw this dress posted on another site.....ELLENBENNY......is this yours??  It's gorgeous!  What pattern is it, or is it your pattern?  It looks like a cross between the grace dress and the juliet dress.  I love it!



Yes that is my dress, I used the Grace pattern and then added an overskirt similar to the Juliet dress but I didn't have a pattern for that part, I just winged it.  Thank you, I was very happy with how it came out 



4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!



That is so awesome that Andrea came over and helped out, she is just awesome, and the shorts came out really cute!


----------



## Sandi S

Jaylin said:


> I saw this dress posted on another site.....ELLENBENNY......is this yours??  It's gorgeous!  What pattern is it, or is it your pattern?  It looks like a cross between the grace dress and the juliet dress.  I love it!



That is so cute!



4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!



I think the shorts turned out great - love the fabric combo.



DisNorth said:


> How awful. No one in the service industry should treat their customers like that. If the manager had found out that it was against store policy then he should have relayed that to you in a respectful way, not yell at your daughter to get off the property!  I think you should write a formal complaint about how you were treated. I know you say that its not an option to shop elsewhere which it too bad.



I agree - it's one thing to have an issue with policy. It's another to act like a rude jerk. I would definitely complain.


----------



## tinkbell13

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!


Very nicely done!



4monkeys said:


>


How awesome for Andrea to come over and help you out! Great job on the shorts too!


----------



## disney*mom*82

I am a very beginner sewer with a basic machine. I have only sewed a few things and HATE patterns, so what I do make, I just wing it. I decided to try to make DD4 a tunic length top and some matching leggings, so this is what I came up with, she wore it on our trip last week, I dont think it looked too bad, but I hope to get better!











I didnt really think to have her pose for a few good picts so you could see the outfit. I made a matching bag for her to keep her heart monitor in, she liked it a lot!

I didnt make this Belle dress, but just want to share a pict, I ordered it for her and it was sooo cute! It was a surprise for her and she loves it and has to wear it almost everyday at home now! 






I love these kind of dresses so much more than the costume ones there, she was comfortable and it was so cute! She was suprised with makeup, the shoes, tiara, flowers, I did her nails and took her to the Barber Shop at MK and she had a haircut and they styled her hair in a bun and sprinkled her with pixie dust all before going to eat in Cinderellas Castle. What a fun day!


----------



## PurpleEars

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the princess dresses that have been posted lately.  I need to get busy and do some things for our NYC trip since I don't think there is a Disney trip any time in our near future.



Great job on the outfits!!



4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!



How wonderful that Andrea came over and helped you out. The shorts look very nice! I am sure you will be sewing up a storm in no time!



dianemom2 said:


> Major Venting Below!!!!
> 
> Had a bad experience at Joanns this weekend.  Last week we went in and checked with the manager on duty to see if my dd11 could set up a stand to ask for small craft donations (such a small bottle of puffy paint, embroidery string, etc) to put toward her Girl Scout silver award.  She is going to run the craft center at a spring break camp for 200 disadvantaged girls.  I went back again later in the week to make sure that it was still ok for her to set up outside the store on Saturday.  Everybody said that everything was fine.
> 
> DD11 spent a couple of hours making signs and small cards to give out asking customer to buy a small additional item with their own purchases.  Then Saturday we went up to the store.  When we got there I stayed outside with her stuff and she went in to tell the manager on duty that she was there to set up.  The manager screamed at her from the office that she wasn't allowed to be there and that it was against Joanns corporate policies.  She yelled at her to get off the property immediately.  DD was shocked and embarrassed.
> 
> When dd11 came outside in tears and told me what happened, I went back in to see if there was some misunderstanding.  The manager repeated the scene with me.  I wasn't upset that there was a misunderstanding by the first manager and having dd11's stand was against their policies.  I understand that those things happen.  But I do resent the manager on duty that day yelling at my child for trying to do something positive in our community.  I was so angry about the way she was treated, she is just a child!
> 
> We packed up and left immediately but I am still so upset.  I shop at that store all the time.  All the ladies at the register and the cutting counter know me by name.  I am a good customer at that store since I am usually there twice a week buying stuff.  I found it so hard to believe that the manager would treat anybody like that, let alone a child and a frequent customer.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I have been upset about this since Saturday.   I wish I didn't have to shop there anymore but I don't really have any other choices.
> 
> 
> Now that I have vented, I want to say a HUGE thank you to Grammytomany.  She sent my dd11 a giant box filled with embroidery string and small craft kits.  It will be put to very good use at the camp in a couple of weeks.  One of dd's activities to teach the girls how to make some simple friendship bracelets with embroidery string.



I am so sorry to hear about how this manager treated you and your DD. I would at least write a letter to the stores main manager or someone higher. They need to know that this person did not handle the situation appropriately. They may be able to help this person out by knowing what caused the issue (it could be anything from short staffed that day to the person wasn't feeling well to well, the person is on a power trip). I hope it is an isolated incident.



disney*mom*82 said:


> I am a very beginner sewer with a basic machine. I have only sewed a few things and HATE patterns, so what I do make, I just wing it. I decided to try to make DD4 a tunic length top and some matching leggings, so this is what I came up with, she wore it on our trip last week, I dont think it looked too bad, but I hope to get better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt really think to have her pose for a few good picts so you could see the outfit. I made a matching bag for her to keep her heart monitor in, she liked it a lot!
> 
> I didnt make this Belle dress, but just want to share a pict, I ordered it for her and it was sooo cute! It was a surprise for her and she loves it and has to wear it almost everyday at home now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these kind of dresses so much more than the costume ones there, she was comfortable and it was so cute! She was suprised with makeup, the shoes, tiara, flowers, I did her nails and took her to the Barber Shop at MK and she had a haircut and they styled her hair in a bun and sprinkled her with pixie dust all before going to eat in Cinderellas Castle. What a fun day!



Great job on the tunic and the bag. Looking at your work, I certainly would not call you a "beginner sewer." I hope you will make more beautiful outfits and share those pictures with us!


----------



## dianemom2

disney*mom*82 said:


> I am a very beginner sewer with a basic machine. I have only sewed a few things and HATE patterns, so what I do make, I just wing it. I decided to try to make DD4 a tunic length top and some matching leggings, so this is what I came up with, she wore it on our trip last week, I dont think it looked too bad, but I hope to get better!



That turned out very cute and it looks like she was very comfortable in it.  Very good job for a beginner.  The more you sew, the more comfortable you will feel with patterns.  Some of the e-patterns are nice because they are more like a picture tutorial.  They teach you sew good sewing basics while you are learning to sew.


Thanks for letting me vent before everybody.  I did call into the 800 phone number for Joanns customer service.  They said that  they would send a report to the district manager for this area.  I said that I would like the district manager to call me but they would not guarantee that he would.   There are no other Joanns stores in our county, the closest one is about 20 miles away (but it is a super Joanns so I do make a special trip there sometimes).  The only other nearby fabric store is Hancocks which is in a run down shopping center that is a little scary.  I wish I had another option but even our Walmart only carries the pre-cut pieces of cloth.

BTW, tomorrow is my PET scan.  Hopefully I will still be cancer free.  I will get my results on Thursday when I see my oncologist.


----------



## ivey_family

ariekannairb said:


> Look what I got in the mail today! My youngest daughter has been BEGGING for a Peter Pan skirt, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $10/yd. Well I finally decided to just break down and buy it when I found it for $7/yd. Now I am terrified to cut it!



I felt the same way about that fabric last year!  I think, other than my wedding dress, I paid more per yard for that Peter Pan fabric than anything else I've used over the years.  Maybe do a muslin mock-up of the skirt you plan to make before cutting??

I just wore my PP skirt yesterday.  I look forward to seeing your dd's skirt when it's done!



Isatricia said:


> My latest and last dress for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a hat, a headband, a necklace and some "skin" tank tops and short sleeve shirts.  Skin shirts are a very light tan that the girls can wear under other clothes.  They love their long sleeve skin shirts but probably too warm for April in Anaheim.



Very pretty!  I LOVE that Mary Poppins costume!



billwendy said:


> Today we planted a pink dogwood tree over Zoey's grave in our backyard. We wanted to honor her special furry life and the years we shared together. She was such a special dog to many people. Its going to be hard when we go to Camp Promise this year, and the campers dont understand where she is. I imagine some will think that Tigger is Zoey ( :



That's so sweet!  Tigger looks so adorable!

(Gotta go grab more quotes.)
Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!



That is a super cute set!



4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!



Great job!  And what fun that you got to meet Andrea!



miprender said:


> That is Ellen's... isn't it beautiful. Also that Minnie is from VTU. She said it stitched out better than B&C so I may have to get that one.



What is "VTU"?   The outline of each balloon looks much better than the B&C version.  I'd love to get an improved version, too!



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for letting me vent before everybody.  I did call into the 800 phone number for Joanns customer service.  They said that  they would send a report to the district manager for this area.  I said that I would like the district manager to call me but they would not guarantee that he would.   There are no other Joanns stores in our county, the closest one is about 20 miles away (but it is a super Joanns so I do make a special trip there sometimes).  The only other nearby fabric store is Hancocks which is in a run down shopping center that is a little scary.  I wish I had another option but even our Walmart only carries the pre-cut pieces of cloth.
> 
> BTW, tomorrow is my PET scan.  Hopefully I will still be cancer free.  I will get my results on Thursday when I see my oncologist.



I'm so sorry your daughter was put through that!  I think I would have gone ballistic on that manager for that kind of treatment of my child!  I hope you hear back from them!

Prayers for a clear scan tomorrow!!!

Regards,
C.


----------



## SallyfromDE

dianemom2 said:


> How great that you two got together and that you were able to make those awesome shorts!  Great job!
> 
> Major Venting Below!!!!
> 
> Had a bad experience at Joanns this weekend.  Last week we went in and checked with the manager on duty to see if my dd11 could set up a stand to ask for small craft donations (such a small bottle of puffy paint, embroidery string, etc) to put toward her Girl Scout silver award.  She is going to run the craft center at a spring break camp for 200 disadvantaged girls.  I went back again later in the week to make sure that it was still ok for her to set up outside the store on Saturday.  Everybody said that everything was fine.
> 
> DD11 spent a couple of hours making signs and small cards to give out asking customer to buy a small additional item with their own purchases.  Then Saturday we went up to the store.  When we got there I stayed outside with her stuff and she went in to tell the manager on duty that she was there to set up.  The manager screamed at her from the office that she wasn't allowed to be there and that it was against Joanns corporate policies.  She yelled at her to get off the property immediately.  DD was shocked and embarrassed.
> 
> When dd11 came outside in tears and told me what happened, I went back in to see if there was some misunderstanding.  The manager repeated the scene with me.  I wasn't upset that there was a misunderstanding by the first manager and having dd11's stand was against their policies.  I understand that those things happen.  But I do resent the manager on duty that day yelling at my child for trying to do something positive in our community.  I was so angry about the way she was treated, she is just a child!
> 
> We packed up and left immediately but I am still so upset.  I shop at that store all the time.  All the ladies at the register and the cutting counter know me by name.  I am a good customer at that store since I am usually there twice a week buying stuff.  I found it so hard to believe that the manager would treat anybody like that, let alone a child and a frequent customer.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I have been upset about this since Saturday.   I wish I didn't have to shop there anymore but I don't really have any other choices.
> 
> 
> Now that I have vented, I want to say a HUGE thank you to Grammytomany.  She sent my dd11 a giant box filled with embroidery string and small craft kits.  It will be put to very good use at the camp in a couple of weeks.  One of dd's activities to teach the girls how to make some simple friendship bracelets with embroidery string.



I can't say I blame you!! I'd be upset to, and your poor daughter. Oh sad they couldn't be more respectful especially since the error was on thier part. A lot of stores, malls and shopping centers have a no solitation policy mainly to discourage Unions from trying to break into thier workforce. I'd wait a bit to see if you get a call from the district manager. If you don't hear, then I'd be writing that letter to the corporate office and make sure you name the CEO or else it's going to sit in the dead letter file. I'd be asking for an apology, not only to myself, but my daughter. If they want to keep your business, they'll do it.


----------



## 4monkeys

First I am so sorry to hear about the way Joann's manager treated a child! That is terrible. I would also complain. Go up the chain!

LOVE LOVE all the outfits I have seen lately. I am so inspired by everyones great talents. 

I managed to finish 2pair of shorts yesterday! I couldn't be happier! I owe Andrea a lunch, dinner, breakfast... something!!! THANKYOU~











The goal is to get Christopher a matching shirt.  Jonathon got that for Allison's wish trip. (Christopher was 8months old and has outgrown all of his!!)


----------



## McDuck

ariekannairb said:


> Look what I got in the mail today! My youngest daughter has been BEGGING for a Peter Pan skirt, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $10/yd. Well I finally decided to just break down and buy it when I found it for $7/yd. Now I am terrified to cut it!



I bought that fabric for our first trip and LOVED it!!!  It was a lot easier to work with than I feared it would be.



Isatricia said:


> My latest and last dress for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a hat, a headband, a necklace and some "skin" tank tops and short sleeve shirts.  Skin shirts are a very light tan that the girls can wear under other clothes.  They love their long sleeve skin shirts but probably too warm for April in Anaheim.



That is precious!!!  Love it!



billwendy said:


> Today we planted a pink dogwood tree over Zoey's grave in our backyard. We wanted to honor her special furry life and the years we shared together. She was such a special dog to many people. Its going to be hard when we go to Camp Promise this year, and the campers dont understand where she is. I imagine some will think that Tigger is Zoey ( :



Awww, what a sweet tribute to precious Zoey.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!



Awesome!!!



4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!




Yay, Andrea!!!  Those came out great!!



dianemom2 said:


> How great that you two got together and that you were able to make those awesome shorts!  Great job!
> 
> Major Venting Below!!!!
> 
> Had a bad experience at Joanns this weekend.  Last week we went in and checked with the manager on duty to see if my dd11 could set up a stand to ask for small craft donations (such a small bottle of puffy paint, embroidery string, etc) to put toward her Girl Scout silver award.  She is going to run the craft center at a spring break camp for 200 disadvantaged girls.  I went back again later in the week to make sure that it was still ok for her to set up outside the store on Saturday.  Everybody said that everything was fine.
> 
> DD11 spent a couple of hours making signs and small cards to give out asking customer to buy a small additional item with their own purchases.  Then Saturday we went up to the store.  When we got there I stayed outside with her stuff and she went in to tell the manager on duty that she was there to set up.  The manager screamed at her from the office that she wasn't allowed to be there and that it was against Joanns corporate policies.  She yelled at her to get off the property immediately.  DD was shocked and embarrassed.
> 
> When dd11 came outside in tears and told me what happened, I went back in to see if there was some misunderstanding.  The manager repeated the scene with me.  I wasn't upset that there was a misunderstanding by the first manager and having dd11's stand was against their policies.  I understand that those things happen.  But I do resent the manager on duty that day yelling at my child for trying to do something positive in our community.  I was so angry about the way she was treated, she is just a child!
> 
> We packed up and left immediately but I am still so upset.  I shop at that store all the time.  All the ladies at the register and the cutting counter know me by name.  I am a good customer at that store since I am usually there twice a week buying stuff.  I found it so hard to believe that the manager would treat anybody like that, let alone a child and a frequent customer.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I have been upset about this since Saturday.   I wish I didn't have to shop there anymore but I don't really have any other choices.
> 
> 
> Now that I have vented, I want to say a HUGE thank you to Grammytomany.  She sent my dd11 a giant box filled with embroidery string and small craft kits.  It will be put to very good use at the camp in a couple of weeks.  One of dd's activities to teach the girls how to make some simple friendship bracelets with embroidery string.




What a shame for being treated that way, indeed, go up the chain!!!



disney*mom*82 said:


> I am a very beginner sewer with a basic machine. I have only sewed a few things and HATE patterns, so what I do make, I just wing it. I decided to try to make DD4 a tunic length top and some matching leggings, so this is what I came up with, she wore it on our trip last week, I dont think it looked too bad, but I hope to get better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt really think to have her pose for a few good picts so you could see the outfit. I made a matching bag for her to keep her heart monitor in, she liked it a lot!



I'm impressed you did that without a pattern!!  I think it's fabulous!



dianemom2 said:


> BTW, tomorrow is my PET scan.  Hopefully I will still be cancer free.  I will get my results on Thursday when I see my oncologist.



Prayers and pixie dust for a clean result!!!!



4monkeys said:


>



Terrific!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Good Morning!

I feel like I've been gone forever!  I went on my trip to DLR and participated in MouseAdventure.  Our team came in 17th out of 120ish teams.  So, not too shabby!    It was a lot of fun, and the highlight of the day was riding the raft over to TSI and playing charades with the rest of my team on the other side of the river.    What fun!





I also finished Natalie's outfit right before we left, and thought I'd share the photos with you all.  I'm finally working on her Ariel dress now.  



















I missed the switch over to a new thread, and I see that you all have been busy making some fabulous things.  The boy's outfits are especially inspiring to me because I haven't made them a thing.  I might have to look into it.

Question:  What pattern do you all suggest for the cute easy shorts you're making boys? 

So glad to be back!


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> The goal is to get Christopher a matching shirt.  Jonathon got that for Allison's wish trip. (Christopher was 8months old and has outgrown all of his!!)


Those are just so cute!  I love how they turned out.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I feel like I've been gone forever!  I went on my trip to DLR and participated in MouseAdventure.  Our team came in 17th out of 120ish teams.  So, not too shabby!    It was a lot of fun, and the highlight of the day was riding the raft over to TSI and playing charades with the rest of my team on the other side of the river.    What fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished Natalie's outfit right before we left, and thought I'd share the photos with you all.  I'm finally working on her Ariel dress now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the switch over to a new thread, and I see that you all have been busy making some fabulous things.  The boy's outfits are especially inspiring to me because I haven't made them a thing.  I might have to look into it.
> 
> Question:  What pattern do you all suggest for the cute easy shorts you're making boys?
> 
> So glad to be back!


Sounds like you had a great trip.  Your smocked outfit turned out amazing!  I love smocking and the rest of the outfit is wonderful.  I love how you added the red jumbo rickrack and that black glittery rickrack.

Most of us use CarlaC's Easty Fit pants pattern from Youcanmakethis.com.


----------



## casper_jj11

Hi everyone. First, I want to say how impressed I am with all the custom clothes you all make. Its just fantastic! Most of you probably don't know me but my daughter Sydney was recipiant of a Big Give in August 2010. The clothing she had for her wish trip was simply amazing. The following Spring, I posted here, very excited that we had made a trip to the US and I had bought all kinds of disney fabric, with the intention of both making some things for our next disney trip and contributing to the Big Give so we could give back a little. Well, the fabric rested in our closet for, well, over a year. Our last disney trip got cancelled and the plan now is to go in May when we're taking my parents too. I kept thinking of the fabric and kept pushing the idea aside and within the last week I've been searching You Can Make This and I've come up with many things I'd like to make for DD and my two DS's for our upcoming trip... nothing like leaving it for the last minute. If all goes well, I'm going to start contributing to the Big Give when we return... small things at first.

So, I have a few questions. I figured I'd start with a simple pillowcase dress. I bought a pdf from YCMT and had trouble understanding it. I'm not a complete newbie as I used to make costumes for my kiddos a few years ago but it just confused me. Maybe because I've been away from the machine for awhile (other than sewing sponsors onto DS's hockey jerseys!) So, I looked at Teresa's bookmarks and found a pillowcase dress there.. .and I found another online. My big problem now is taht all three are different. I'm concerned about the arm hole. The pdf I have says to cut it out after teh dress is sewn together and uses homemade bias tape to go around the hole. The one I found online says to cut a corner off each side of the fabric, so 4 sides in total before its sewn together, fold up the edges and sew it, and then sew the dress together (so no bias tape here). Finally, the link Teresa has doesn't really have armholes at all... just the top part of the dress (pillowcase style) that isn't sewn together... bottom line... which do you like best? Which works best for fitting kiddos? I'm so confused!

Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?

On a related note, and I know I'm not supposed to ask about people selling things but just a yes or no would suffice... I can search it... is there anyone that sells Mickey/Minnie face appliques with the edges serged or something that I can just buy and sew onto a tshirt myself? Plain black would be just fine. I've found sellers that sell the tshirts with applique's on them and I've found patterns for serger machines... just haven't found anyone that makes the appliques and sells just them ... does such a person exist and if so, how do I search etsy or another site to find him/her?

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## 4monkeys

Did another pair!!!  I LOVE this sewing thing. I see why everyone here loves it so much!!






Will make the baby a matching pair.It's already cut, just need to iron and sew!!


----------



## Carrie772

It's been a long time since I have been on here...maybe 3 years?  Anyway, I have a DN who wants a Minnie skirt.  I made one out of the Hancock's Minnie dot that was spot on the dot just like Minnie's dress fabric.  Anyway, has anyone found a similar print lately?  I know that Hancock's doesn't have it any longer, but is Michael Miller's Ta Dot the closest there is right now?


----------



## McDuck

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Question:  What pattern do you all suggest for the cute easy shorts you're making boys?
> 
> So glad to be back!



Welcome back!!  What a cutie and she sure does look like she enjoys that darling outfit!  

Carla C's Easy Fit pants are what most use, although there are tutorials out there as well.



4monkeys said:


> Did another pair!!!  I LOVE this sewing thing. I see why everyone here loves it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make the baby a matching pair.It's already cut, just need to iron and sew!!



CUTE!  They came out great!



Carrie772 said:


> It's been a long time since I have been on here...maybe 3 years?  Anyway, I have a DN who wants a Minnie skirt.  I made one out of the Hancock's Minnie dot that was spot on the dot just like Minnie's dress fabric.  Anyway, has anyone found a similar print lately?  I know that Hancock's doesn't have it any longer, but is Michael Miller's Ta Dot the closest there is right now?



My Hancock's had just gotten a whole bunch of polka dotted fabric in their Absolutely Cotton line.  I got 2 yards of the red with white dots, it screamed Minnie to me.  I know they had just gotten it in because 1) I'd never seen it before and 2) the bolt still had the tape on it!


----------



## Carrie772

McDuck said:


> My Hancock's had just gotten a whole bunch of polka dotted fabric in their Absolutely Cotton line.  I got 2 yards of the red with white dots, it screamed Minnie to me.  I know they had just gotten it in because 1) I'd never seen it before and 2) the bolt still had the tape on it!



Thanks alot!  I will head out there tomorrow.


----------



## VBAndrea

ariekannairb said:


> Look what I got in the mail today! My youngest daughter has been BEGGING for a Peter Pan skirt, but I couldn't bring myself to pay $10/yd. Well I finally decided to just break down and buy it when I found it for $7/yd. Now I am terrified to cut it!


OK, I have to ask, did you get this off etsy or e-bay?  If you got it from an actual store/website please share -- Amy's son is now asking for Peter Pan shorts 



Isatricia said:


> My latest and last dress for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a hat, a headband, a necklace and some "skin" tank tops and short sleeve shirts.  Skin shirts are a very light tan that the girls can wear under other clothes.  They love their long sleeve skin shirts but probably too warm for April in Anaheim.


Looks beautiful!  I have been in Anaheim in the spring and was fine in long sleeves -- especially in the morning and evening.



billwendy said:


> Shelia - doggies are just so funny!! Ugh, Im a little worried about Tiggy because he is only 5 months, and I want to make sure he is growing and nourishing his brain!!! Lord know's he needs that!!! lol.....we have an appointment with the Vet next week for another shot of something or other. Puppies sure need alot of shots!!! And then on Tuesday he has his first grooming appointment - I have a feeling he will have to get totally shaved down because of his terrible mats - he came that way, and I cant get them out. Brushing Tigger is like the worse thing ever! I wonder if maybe someone hurt him with a brush at some point? I wish I knew his history, my poor little puppy boy!!!!!!! I am lovin him though for sure - he is soooo sweet! a bit barky at times too!!! Loves his toys!!
> 
> Today we planted a pink dogwood tree over Zoey's grave in our backyard. We wanted to honor her special furry life and the years we shared together. She was such a special dog to many people. Its going to be hard when we go to Camp Promise this year, and the campers dont understand where she is. I imagine some will think that Tigger is Zoey


I love that you planted a dogwood for Zoey   I have to laugh at the nourishment for the brain -- my dogs are dumb as they come.  And I bought new ant traps today and ds wanted to put them out and I told them we have to hide them where the dogs can't get them ... then I got to thinking, as puppies they got ahold of an ant trap and were chewing it -- perhaps that's what did them in 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the princess dresses that have been posted lately.  I need to get busy and do some things for our NYC trip since I don't think there is a Disney trip any time in our near future


Awesome   And very nice pockets   Cool that you had the Star Wars fabric!  But I was thrilled to applique on pockets with P&F b/c they don't have any P&F fabric -- with an embroidery machine and Heather anything is possible!



4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again:. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!


You're welcome!  I'm so excited to have a sewing buddy!!!!  



ellenbenny said:


> That is so awesome that Andrea came over and helped out, she is just awesome, and the shorts came out really cute!


Awe thanks -- but the fun part was I got to see some of your work   Amy showed me all her shirts from pixie dust that the family got for Alli's Wish Trip and I recognized your work immediately!



disney*mom*82 said:


> I am a very beginner sewer with a basic machine. I have only sewed a few things and HATE patterns, so what I do make, I just wing it. I decided to try to make DD4 a tunic length top and some matching leggings, so this is what I came up with, she wore it on our trip last week, I dont think it looked too bad, but I hope to get better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt really think to have her pose for a few good picts so you could see the outfit. I made a matching bag for her to keep her heart monitor in, she liked it a lot!
> 
> I didnt make this Belle dress, but just want to share a pict, I ordered it for her and it was sooo cute! It was a surprise for her and she loves it and has to wear it almost everyday at home now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these kind of dresses so much more than the costume ones there, she was comfortable and it was so cute! She was suprised with makeup, the shoes, tiara, flowers, I did her nails and took her to the Barber Shop at MK and she had a haircut and they styled her hair in a bun and sprinkled her with pixie dust all before going to eat in Cinderellas Castle. What a fun day! :


I love what you made!  I saw the little purse and though "how adorable" that you made accessories and then saw you made it for a heart monitor!!!  Very creative and very impressive!  



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for letting me vent before everybody.  I did call into the 800 phone number for Joanns customer service.  They said that  they would send a report to the district manager for this area.  I said that I would like the district manager to call me but they would not guarantee that he would.   There are no other Joanns stores in our county, the closest one is about 20 miles away (but it is a super Joanns so I do make a special trip there sometimes).  The only other nearby fabric store is Hancocks which is in a run down shopping center that is a little scary.  I wish I had another option but even our Walmart only carries the pre-cut pieces of cloth.
> 
> BTW, tomorrow is my PET scan.  Hopefully I will still be cancer free.  I will get my results on Thursday when I see my oncologist.


I am appalled at that Joann's manager -- it sounds like something our Joann's would do!  We have two stores -- each about 15 miles from me.  One has the nicest ladies but the other is hit or miss (usually miss).  Maybe our manager moved up to your store 

Geez, it seems like you just had your last pet scan -- I guess it's every 6 months?  Praying that all goes well for you.



4monkeys said:


> First I am so sorry to hear about the way Joann's manager treated a child! That is terrible. I would also complain. Go up the chain!
> 
> LOVE LOVE all the outfits I have seen lately. I am so inspired by everyones great talents.
> 
> I managed to finish 2pair of shorts yesterday! I couldn't be happier! I owe Andrea a lunch, dinner, breakfast... something!!! THANKYOU~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal is to get Christopher a matching shirt.  Jonathon got that for Allison's wish trip. (Christopher was 8months old and has outgrown all of his!!)


Did Christopher have a matching cars shirt?  We could always cut an applique off a shirt that no longer fits and sew it onto a new t.  But you also now have access to an embroidery machine.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I feel like I've been gone forever!  I went on my trip to DLR and participated in MouseAdventure.  Our team came in 17th out of 120ish teams.  So, not too shabby!   It was a lot of fun, and the highlight of the day was riding the raft over to TSI and playing charades with the rest of my team on the other side of the river.  What fun!
> 
> 
> I also finished Natalie's outfit right before we left, and thought I'd share the photos with you all.  I'm finally working on her Ariel dress now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the switch over to a new thread, and I see that you all have been busy making some fabulous things.  The boy's outfits are especially inspiring to me because I haven't made them a thing.  I might have to look into it.
> 
> Question:  What pattern do you all suggest for the cute easy shorts you're making boys?
> 
> So glad to be back!


horts pattern is Easy Fits from YouCanMakeThis.com -- we're just all experimenting with adding pockets now!

I love the outfit!!! It is a true work of art!  Absolutely phenomenal!  You dd is darling too!  

I have no clue what MouseAdventure is but congrats on doing so well!




casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. First, I want to say how impressed I am with all the custom clothes you all make. Its just fantastic! Most of you probably don't know me but my daughter Sydney was recipiant of a Big Give in August 2010. The clothing she had for her wish trip was simply amazing. The following Spring, I posted here, very excited that we had made a trip to the US and I had bought all kinds of disney fabric, with the intention of both making some things for our next disney trip and contributing to the Big Give so we could give back a little. Well, the fabric rested in our closet for, well, over a year. Our last disney trip got cancelled and the plan now is to go in May when we're taking my parents too. I kept thinking of the fabric and kept pushing the idea aside and within the last week I've been searching You Can Make This and I've come up with many things I'd like to make for DD and my two DS's for our upcoming trip... nothing like leaving it for the last minute. If all goes well, I'm going to start contributing to the Big Give when we return... small things at first.
> 
> So, I have a few questions. I figured I'd start with a simple pillowcase dress. I bought a pdf from YCMT and had trouble understanding it. I'm not a complete newbie as I used to make costumes for my kiddos a few years ago but it just confused me. Maybe because I've been away from the machine for awhile (other than sewing sponsors onto DS's hockey jerseys!) So, I looked at Teresa's bookmarks and found a pillowcase dress there.. .and I found another online. My big problem now is taht all three are different. I'm concerned about the arm hole. The pdf I have says to cut it out after teh dress is sewn together and uses homemade bias tape to go around the hole. The one I found online says to cut a corner off each side of the fabric, so 4 sides in total before its sewn together, fold up the edges and sew it, and then sew the dress together (so no bias tape here). Finally, the link Teresa has doesn't really have armholes at all... just the top part of the dress (pillowcase style) that isn't sewn together... bottom line... which do you like best? Which works best for fitting kiddos? I'm so confused!
> 
> Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?
> 
> On a related note, and I know I'm not supposed to ask about people selling things but just a yes or no would suffice... I can search it... is there anyone that sells Mickey/Minnie face appliques with the edges serged or something that I can just buy and sew onto a tshirt myself? Plain black would be just fine. I've found sellers that sell the tshirts with applique's on them and I've found patterns for serger machines... just haven't found anyone that makes the appliques and sells just them ... does such a person exist and if so, how do I search etsy or another site to find him/her?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!


Glad you have another trip planned   I just started on the Disboards when you went on your trip.

Sorry, I have never made a pillow case dress so I am of no help.

I think RevRob (Shannon) makes appliques and sells them for you to sew onto items.  I haven't seen her around in ages but last time I mentioned her name she popped in so someone must keep in touch with her or maybe she's a part of the FB group.



4monkeys said:


> Did another pair!!!  I LOVE this sewing thing. I see why everyone here loves it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make the baby a matching pair.It's already cut, just need to iron and sew!!


Fabulous!  Are they going faster?  Is your machine still uncertain what a straight stitch is?

To fill everyone in, Amy has a really nice White machine but we could not get the straight stitch straight for the life of us.  We cleaned and oiled (after spending 15 mins getting a screw loosened!), changed the needle, tried all sorts of tensions and had no luck.  All I could think is maybe it was the bobbin tension and I have no clue how to mess with that.  The straight stitch has a little wave to it


----------



## Taja

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. First, I want to say how impressed I am with all the custom clothes you all make. Its just fantastic! Most of you probably don't know me but my daughter Sydney was recipiant of a Big Give in August 2010. The clothing she had for her wish trip was simply amazing. The following Spring, I posted here, very excited that we had made a trip to the US and I had bought all kinds of disney fabric, with the intention of both making some things for our next disney trip and contributing to the Big Give so we could give back a little. Well, the fabric rested in our closet for, well, over a year. Our last disney trip got cancelled and the plan now is to go in May when we're taking my parents too. I kept thinking of the fabric and kept pushing the idea aside and within the last week I've been searching You Can Make This and I've come up with many things I'd like to make for DD and my two DS's for our upcoming trip... nothing like leaving it for the last minute. If all goes well, I'm going to start contributing to the Big Give when we return... small things at first.
> 
> So, I have a few questions. I figured I'd start with a simple pillowcase dress. I bought a pdf from YCMT and had trouble understanding it. I'm not a complete newbie as I used to make costumes for my kiddos a few years ago but it just confused me. Maybe because I've been away from the machine for awhile (other than sewing sponsors onto DS's hockey jerseys!) So, I looked at Teresa's bookmarks and found a pillowcase dress there.. .and I found another online. My big problem now is taht all three are different. I'm concerned about the arm hole. The pdf I have says to cut it out after teh dress is sewn together and uses homemade bias tape to go around the hole. The one I found online says to cut a corner off each side of the fabric, so 4 sides in total before its sewn together, fold up the edges and sew it, and then sew the dress together (so no bias tape here). Finally, the link Teresa has doesn't really have armholes at all... just the top part of the dress (pillowcase style) that isn't sewn together... bottom line... which do you like best? Which works best for fitting kiddos? I'm so confused!
> 
> Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?
> 
> On a related note, and I know I'm not supposed to ask about people selling things but just a yes or no would suffice... I can search it... is there anyone that sells Mickey/Minnie face appliques with the edges serged or something that I can just buy and sew onto a tshirt myself? Plain black would be just fine. I've found sellers that sell the tshirts with applique's on them and I've found patterns for serger machines... just haven't found anyone that makes the appliques and sells just them ... does such a person exist and if so, how do I search etsy or another site to find him/her?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!




Welcome!

Glad your family is able to make another trip to WDW!

If just zigzagging appliques, what about cutting a rectangle, square or circle (or other easy geometric shape) of patterned fabric and satin-stitching it onto the shirt to coordinate with the other outfit(s)? It's a bit more difficult to satin stitch around a hidden Mickey, due to decreasing and increasing stitch width where each circle/partial circle joins.

Practice with some similar fabrics before working with your final fabric/shirt. Be sure to launder the shirts/fabric before using. You can add spray sizing and press them before sewing.

Oh! And use stablizer under the item being appliqued. There are some that are self-adhesive (removable), or you can use a removable spray adhesive or pin the sandwich together firmly if the area is large enough.

Sorry I can't help with the pillowcase dresses--I've never made one!


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> Did another pair!!!  I LOVE this sewing thing. I see why everyone here loves it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make the baby a matching pair.It's already cut, just need to iron and sew!!


Excllent job!  You have really gotten sewing now!  I love the quick gratification of sewing.  Not many other crafts will let you start and finish many things in one day.



VBAndrea said:


> I am appalled at that Joann's manager -- it sounds like something our Joann's would do!  We have two stores -- each about 15 miles from me.  One has the nicest ladies but the other is hit or miss (usually miss).  Maybe our manager moved up to your store
> 
> Geez, it seems like you just had your last pet scan -- I guess it's every 6 months?  Praying that all goes well for you.
> 
> 
> To fill everyone in, Amy has a really nice White machine but we could not get the straight stitch straight for the life of us.  We cleaned and oiled (after spending 15 mins getting a screw loosened!), changed the needle, tried all sorts of tensions and had no luck.  All I could think is maybe it was the bobbin tension and I have no clue how to mess with that.  The straight stitch has a little wave to it


The ladies that work at my Joanns are usually very nice but they never look happy.  I know why they always look unhappy now. In fact, I used to joke around with them that I was there so often I should just get a job and they would all tell me that I didn't want to work there.  I guess a bad manager makes a huge difference.  I am going to wait a week or so and if I don't hear anything I will escalate this.

Sorry I can't help with the sewing machine issue.  Maybe Dorrine has some ideas.  She has taken apart and re-built her machines so I would guess she knows the inside of the machine better than many people would.



casper_jj11 said:


> So, I have a few questions. I figured I'd start with a simple pillowcase dress. I bought a pdf from YCMT and had trouble understanding it. I'm not a complete newbie as I used to make costumes for my kiddos a few years ago but it just confused me. Maybe because I've been away from the machine for awhile (other than sewing sponsors onto DS's hockey jerseys!) So, I looked at Teresa's bookmarks and found a pillowcase dress there.. .and I found another online. My big problem now is taht all three are different. I'm concerned about the arm hole. The pdf I have says to cut it out after teh dress is sewn together and uses homemade bias tape to go around the hole. The one I found online says to cut a corner off each side of the fabric, so 4 sides in total before its sewn together, fold up the edges and sew it, and then sew the dress together (so no bias tape here). Finally, the link Teresa has doesn't really have armholes at all... just the top part of the dress (pillowcase style) that isn't sewn together... bottom line... which do you like best? Which works best for fitting kiddos? I'm so confused!
> 
> Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?


 
I've only made a few pillowcase dresses because frankly I find that they don't fit great.  But I do think that they are cute.  I don't think that there is a right or wrong way to make one.  I would imagine that the pattern with no armholes is going to fit the least well.  The other two are probably a toss up.  Just a different idea of how to get to the same end look.

I haven't really done any hand applique.  There are lots of people on etsy who will make you iron on or sew on applique patches.  You just have to do a search on the etsy site to find what you want.  I have also seen some people who will just use heat and bond to adhere the fabric to the shirt in the mouse head pattern and don't do any additional finishing on the edges.  The problem with that is the edges are going to get frayed in the first wash.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Is anyone out there not having warm weather? Its WARM here in Philly!!!!! Poor Tigger has his tongue hanging out!

We are doing great for Mitchells big give. Just a few tiny things left. The biggest one is the Theme park survival kit - for this family it would REALLY be helpful!!! Also, if anyone would feel like making Mitchells Baby Brother Mason a first haircut shirt, it would be adorable - he is getting it cut at the Barber shop on Main St!!

I have spring fever so bad!! I'd really like to go away!!! My mom just told me they are goingto Sanibell at the end of APril and I am so jealous!!!!! I love the shells there!!


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> Awe thanks -- but the fun part was I got to see some of your work   Amy showed me all her shirts from pixie dust that the family got for Alli's Wish Trip and I recognized your work immediately!



Yikes, then you may have seen the upside down tigger jon-jon too.


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Is anyone out there not having warm weather? Its WARM here in Philly!!!!! Poor Tigger has his tongue hanging out!
> 
> We are doing great for Mitchells big give. Just a few tiny things left. The biggest one is the Theme park survival kit - for this family it would REALLY be helpful!!! Also, if anyone would feel like making Mitchells Baby Brother Mason a first haircut shirt, it would be adorable - he is getting it cut at the Barber shop on Main St!!
> 
> I have spring fever so bad!! I'd really like to go away!!! My mom just told me they are goingto Sanibell at the end of APril and I am so jealous!!!!! I love the shells there!!



We are about an hour apart and we were not so warm today. We never really saw the sun and I think it would have made the difference.

What goes in a survival kit, I may be able to help with that.

Also, my puppy just turned 5 months on the 15th so our furbabies are the same age. I considered feeding blue buffalo before we picked him up in Dec and decided instead to feed Innova. My point to all of this rambling is that I have a $5.00 coupon for Blue Buffalo and if you can use it PM me your address I'll pop it in the mail for you, it's valid until December.


----------



## billwendy

RMAMom said:


> We are about an hour apart and we were not so warm today. We never really saw the sun and I think it would have made the difference.
> 
> What goes in a survival kit, I may be able to help with that.
> 
> Also, my puppy just turned 5 months on the 15th so our furbabies are the same age. I considered feeding blue buffalo before we picked him up in Dec and decided instead to feed Innova. My point to all of this rambling is that I have a $5.00 coupon for Blue Buffalo and if you can use it PM me your address I'll pop it in the mail for you, it's valid until December.



Hi Mary - Im pm'ing ya!!! ( :


----------



## 4monkeys

ellenbenny said:


> Yikes, then you may have seen the upside down tigger jon-jon too.



No, she actually only saw part of our Pixie Stash. I just had Allison's and Jonathon's out. Christopher's is packed. I thought about using that tigger for something this summer but Alli said NO!! It's got to many memories

I will have to get everything out for her to see!  I LOVED that outfit.

Andrea, Christopher didn't get Cars. He got other cute things. BUt I am not allowed to use any of it. Allison wants to keep everything as it is. She won't wear her Harry Potter T, because it was for her wish trip!  So now I am looking for an embroidered Harry Potter too. THese kids are killing me (not really I LOVE this now!!) 

ANOTHER QUESTION


As a novice sewer, am I being to ambitious to attempt the boxy bag?  I have seen it and the tutorial and fell in love with some of them. Wanting to make some for the girls going on our trip.  If it is easy enough for me, what material do you use?  Does it have to be a sturdy fabric? What do you use for the lining?  Thanks, and sorry for more questions
Can't wait until I am comfortable enough for Big Gives!


----------



## cogero

crazy day. I am working on one of Cs outfits I should be done tomorrow.

I have a slew of orders to work on before I go away and my launch outfit.

Going to be a couple late nights this weekend. 

Also need to call about my machine since they said it would be ready this week.

So much cuteness has been posted. I need to get better with following along at work.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Thanks everyone for the kind words about Natalie's Minnie Smocked Outfit!    I love it, and it's nice to have a group of gals that get my obsession.  

Thanks also for the easy fit pants info.  How are you all adding the pockets?  Is there a tutorial out there for them?  I think Diane started that craze...maybe she needs to make a tut for it.   

New Question:

I know a couple of you have made bags, and I remember an awesome Test Track one that was posted a while back.  Anyway, any recs on a great messenger bag style pattern?  Thanks!


----------



## cogero

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words about Natalie's Minnie Smocked Outfit!    I love it, and it's nice to have a group of gals that get my obsession.
> 
> Thanks also for the easy fit pants info.  How are you all adding the pockets?  Is there a tutorial out there for them?  I think Diane started that craze...maybe she needs to make a tut for it.
> 
> New Question:
> 
> I know a couple of you have made bags, and I remember an awesome Test Track one that was posted a while back.  Anyway, any recs on a great messenger bag style pattern?  Thanks!



I think you are talking about D's test track bag. She did follow a pattern with modifications hopefully she will check in here.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> BTW, tomorrow is my PET scan.  Hopefully I will still be cancer free.  I will get my results on Thursday when I see my oncologist.



I will be thinking of you tomorrow as you get the results.



4monkeys said:


> I managed to finish 2pair of shorts yesterday! I couldn't be happier! I owe Andrea a lunch, dinner, breakfast... something!!! THANKYOU~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal is to get Christopher a matching shirt.  Jonathon got that for Allison's wish trip. (Christopher was 8months old and has outgrown all of his!!)



Great job! You will be sewing up a storm in no time!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I feel like I've been gone forever!  I went on my trip to DLR and participated in MouseAdventure.  Our team came in 17th out of 120ish teams.  So, not too shabby!    It was a lot of fun, and the highlight of the day was riding the raft over to TSI and playing charades with the rest of my team on the other side of the river.    What fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished Natalie's outfit right before we left, and thought I'd share the photos with you all.  I'm finally working on her Ariel dress now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  What pattern do you all suggest for the cute easy shorts you're making boys?
> 
> So glad to be back!



That's a nice picture at Disneyland! The outfit looks beautiful! Great job. I agree with what others have said, easy fits is a great pattern for making shorts for boys, girls, and adults too.



casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. First, I want to say how impressed I am with all the custom clothes you all make. Its just fantastic! Most of you probably don't know me but my daughter Sydney was recipiant of a Big Give in August 2010. The clothing she had for her wish trip was simply amazing. The following Spring, I posted here, very excited that we had made a trip to the US and I had bought all kinds of disney fabric, with the intention of both making some things for our next disney trip and contributing to the Big Give so we could give back a little. Well, the fabric rested in our closet for, well, over a year. Our last disney trip got cancelled and the plan now is to go in May when we're taking my parents too. I kept thinking of the fabric and kept pushing the idea aside and within the last week I've been searching You Can Make This and I've come up with many things I'd like to make for DD and my two DS's for our upcoming trip... nothing like leaving it for the last minute. If all goes well, I'm going to start contributing to the Big Give when we return... small things at first.
> 
> So, I have a few questions. I figured I'd start with a simple pillowcase dress. I bought a pdf from YCMT and had trouble understanding it. I'm not a complete newbie as I used to make costumes for my kiddos a few years ago but it just confused me. Maybe because I've been away from the machine for awhile (other than sewing sponsors onto DS's hockey jerseys!) So, I looked at Teresa's bookmarks and found a pillowcase dress there.. .and I found another online. My big problem now is taht all three are different. I'm concerned about the arm hole. The pdf I have says to cut it out after teh dress is sewn together and uses homemade bias tape to go around the hole. The one I found online says to cut a corner off each side of the fabric, so 4 sides in total before its sewn together, fold up the edges and sew it, and then sew the dress together (so no bias tape here). Finally, the link Teresa has doesn't really have armholes at all... just the top part of the dress (pillowcase style) that isn't sewn together... bottom line... which do you like best? Which works best for fitting kiddos? I'm so confused!
> 
> Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?
> 
> On a related note, and I know I'm not supposed to ask about people selling things but just a yes or no would suffice... I can search it... is there anyone that sells Mickey/Minnie face appliques with the edges serged or something that I can just buy and sew onto a tshirt myself? Plain black would be just fine. I've found sellers that sell the tshirts with applique's on them and I've found patterns for serger machines... just haven't found anyone that makes the appliques and sells just them ... does such a person exist and if so, how do I search etsy or another site to find him/her?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!



Welcome fellow Canadian. It is very exciting that you will be going to Disney World again! I just had an idea when I was reading your post. Could you cut something out of felt and just use heat and bond or fusible web? Felt does not fray, so as long as you have a good template to cut Mickey heads from the felt, you will be fine! Sorry I can't help with the pillowcase dress question as I have never made one.



4monkeys said:


> Did another pair!!!  I LOVE this sewing thing. I see why everyone here loves it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make the baby a matching pair.It's already cut, just need to iron and sew!!



Glad to see that you are enjoying sewing!



Carrie772 said:


> It's been a long time since I have been on here...maybe 3 years?  Anyway, I have a DN who wants a Minnie skirt.  I made one out of the Hancock's Minnie dot that was spot on the dot just like Minnie's dress fabric.  Anyway, has anyone found a similar print lately?  I know that Hancock's doesn't have it any longer, but is Michael Miller's Ta Dot the closest there is right now?



I would suggest Joann's and look for the Keepsake Calico collection. They have a red with white dot print. The dots are the not as big as the ones as what Minnie wears in the park, but I found it works better for children as the big dots could be very overwhelming.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Is anyone out there not having warm weather? Its WARM here in Philly!!!!! Poor Tigger has his tongue hanging out!
> 
> We are doing great for Mitchells big give. Just a few tiny things left. The biggest one is the Theme park survival kit - for this family it would REALLY be helpful!!! Also, if anyone would feel like making Mitchells Baby Brother Mason a first haircut shirt, it would be adorable - he is getting it cut at the Barber shop on Main St!!
> 
> I have spring fever so bad!! I'd really like to go away!!! My mom just told me they are goingto Sanibell at the end of APril and I am so jealous!!!!! I love the shells there!!



I had to laugh when you said warm. Let me see, I had my winter jacket, gloves, scarf, and a hat on when I left for work this morning. It was below freezing. It was warm enough by the time I went home that I could go without my hat, but I still had everything else on! Oh and the weather forecaster is calling for SNOW overnight/early morning.



4monkeys said:


> No, she actually only saw part of our Pixie Stash. I just had Allison's and Jonathon's out. Christopher's is packed. I thought about using that tigger for something this summer but Alli said NO!! It's got to many memories
> 
> I will have to get everything out for her to see!  I LOVED that outfit.
> 
> Andrea, Christopher didn't get Cars. He got other cute things. BUt I am not allowed to use any of it. Allison wants to keep everything as it is. She won't wear her Harry Potter T, because it was for her wish trip!  So now I am looking for an embroidered Harry Potter too. THese kids are killing me (not really I LOVE this now!!)
> 
> ANOTHER QUESTION
> 
> 
> As a novice sewer, am I being to ambitious to attempt the boxy bag?  I have seen it and the tutorial and fell in love with some of them. Wanting to make some for the girls going on our trip.  If it is easy enough for me, what material do you use?  Does it have to be a sturdy fabric? What do you use for the lining?  Thanks, and sorry for more questions
> Can't wait until I am comfortable enough for Big Gives!



Nope, it is not too ambitious given your progress!


----------



## mphalens

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I feel like I've been gone forever!  I went on my trip to DLR and participated in MouseAdventure.  Our team came in 17th out of 120ish teams.  So, not too shabby!    It was a lot of fun, and the highlight of the day was riding the raft over to TSI and playing charades with the rest of my team on the other side of the river.    What fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished Natalie's outfit right before we left, and thought I'd share the photos with you all.  I'm finally working on her Ariel dress now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the switch over to a new thread, and I see that you all have been busy making some fabulous things.  The boy's outfits are especially inspiring to me because I haven't made them a thing.  I might have to look into it.
> 
> Question:  What pattern do you all suggest for the cute easy shorts you're making boys?
> 
> So glad to be back!



OMG! I could just eat your daughter up!  How adorable is SHE????  The outfit is simply fabulous!   it!

You've gotten this answer at least 5 times, but Carla C's Easy Fits!  Simply the best!



casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. First, I want to say how impressed I am with all the custom clothes you all make. Its just fantastic! Most of you probably don't know me but my daughter Sydney was recipiant of a Big Give in August 2010. The clothing she had for her wish trip was simply amazing. The following Spring, I posted here, very excited that we had made a trip to the US and I had bought all kinds of disney fabric, with the intention of both making some things for our next disney trip and contributing to the Big Give so we could give back a little. Well, the fabric rested in our closet for, well, over a year. Our last disney trip got cancelled and the plan now is to go in May when we're taking my parents too. I kept thinking of the fabric and kept pushing the idea aside and within the last week I've been searching You Can Make This and I've come up with many things I'd like to make for DD and my two DS's for our upcoming trip... nothing like leaving it for the last minute. If all goes well, I'm going to start contributing to the Big Give when we return... small things at first.
> 
> So, I have a few questions. I figured I'd start with a simple pillowcase dress. I bought a pdf from YCMT and had trouble understanding it. I'm not a complete newbie as I used to make costumes for my kiddos a few years ago but it just confused me. Maybe because I've been away from the machine for awhile (other than sewing sponsors onto DS's hockey jerseys!) So, I looked at Teresa's bookmarks and found a pillowcase dress there.. .and I found another online. My big problem now is taht all three are different. I'm concerned about the arm hole. The pdf I have says to cut it out after teh dress is sewn together and uses homemade bias tape to go around the hole. The one I found online says to cut a corner off each side of the fabric, so 4 sides in total before its sewn together, fold up the edges and sew it, and then sew the dress together (so no bias tape here). Finally, the link Teresa has doesn't really have armholes at all... just the top part of the dress (pillowcase style) that isn't sewn together... bottom line... which do you like best? Which works best for fitting kiddos? I'm so confused!
> 
> Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?
> 
> On a related note, and I know I'm not supposed to ask about people selling things but just a yes or no would suffice... I can search it... is there anyone that sells Mickey/Minnie face appliques with the edges serged or something that I can just buy and sew onto a tshirt myself? Plain black would be just fine. I've found sellers that sell the tshirts with applique's on them and I've found patterns for serger machines... just haven't found anyone that makes the appliques and sells just them ... does such a person exist and if so, how do I search etsy or another site to find him/her?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!



Okay - first things first - WELCOME!

Second - http://www.aestheticnest.com/2010/06/sewing-patriotic-pillowcase-dresses.html
That's the link for the tutorial I used to make my first pillowcase dress.  It was when I first started sewing again last summer.  I read through a bunch of different ones but that one made the most sense to me (and I liked the looks of the finished product).  Maybe that will help?

Third - Appliques.  Daunting, I know.  For me it was a mental block, I knew what the finished product should look like, but I couldn't wrap my head around how to do it.  Does your machine do a zig zag stitch?  How tight of a zig zag can it do?  If it can go as tight as a satin stitch, you're fine, especially if you just want to cut a big Mickey Head out of a print to coordinate.  Buy some Sulky Totally Stable (use your 40% off coupon at JoAnn's or Hancock) and practice on some scraps first.  My first applique was a square with a star on top of it.  I satin stitched the star to the square and then zig zagged the square to a pair of easy fits (like a patch) because I wanted the edge to fray a bit.  
If your machine will NOT do a satin stitch (my mom's won't, which is why I ask, because I assumed if a machine would do a zig zag stitch it could, of course, do a satin stitch, but this is not necessarily the case!) then I'd head over to Etsy and look at PrincessHeirlooms.  I have never personally ordered from her, but my Bestie has and they were fabulous patches at very reasonable prices!




4monkeys said:


> Did another pair!!!  I LOVE this sewing thing. I see why everyone here loves it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make the baby a matching pair.It's already cut, just need to iron and sew!!



Sew, Mama, Sew!!! 



Carrie772 said:


> It's been a long time since I have been on here...maybe 3 years?  Anyway, I have a DN who wants a Minnie skirt.  I made one out of the Hancock's Minnie dot that was spot on the dot just like Minnie's dress fabric.  Anyway, has anyone found a similar print lately?  I know that Hancock's doesn't have it any longer, but is Michael Miller's Ta Dot the closest there is right now?



Others have answered, but Hancock and JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby all carry a red with white polka dot and Hobby Lobby & JoAnn's also carry a pink with white polka dot.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words about Natalie's Minnie Smocked Outfit!    I love it, and it's nice to have a group of gals that get my obsession.
> 
> Thanks also for the easy fit pants info.  How are you all adding the pockets?  Is there a tutorial out there for them?  I think Diane started that craze...maybe she needs to make a tut for it.
> 
> New Question:
> 
> I know a couple of you have made bags, and I remember an awesome Test Track one that was posted a while back.  Anyway, any recs on a great messenger bag style pattern?  Thanks!



If you go back to the 27th Part of the Disboutiquers thread (I added the link so it should take you to the right post) I posted a quick Tutorial for how to add pockets to the Easy Fits.  They look a lot like Diane's style (she made a bunch of solid color shorts).  I have not tried the cargo style pocket.  The only other pocket I've added to Easy Fits is just a plain old rectangle on the sides of the pants (like a flat cargo pocket without the flap) - my son prefers the new pockets I started added the best.


I finished up a baby gift for a sorority sister tonight.  My phone needed a charge before I could upload the pics to photobucket, so I'll have to post them later.


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> Yikes, then you may have seen the upside down tigger jon-jon too.


Missed that one!  She only had t's out!  But I do remember you posting it 



4monkeys said:


> No, she actually only saw part of our Pixie Stash. I just had Allison's and Jonathon's out. Christopher's is packed. I thought about using that tigger for something this summer but Alli said NO!! It's got to many memories
> 
> I will have to get everything out for her to see!  I LOVED that outfit.
> 
> Andrea, Christopher didn't get Cars. He got other cute things. BUt I am not allowed to use any of it. Allison wants to keep everything as it is. She won't wear her Harry Potter T, because it was for her wish trip!  So now I am looking for an embroidered Harry Potter too. THese kids are killing me (not really I LOVE this now!!)
> 
> ANOTHER QUESTION
> 
> 
> As a novice sewer, am I being to ambitious to attempt the boxy bag?  I have seen it and the tutorial and fell in love with some of them. Wanting to make some for the girls going on our trip.  If it is easy enough for me, what material do you use?  Does it have to be a sturdy fabric? What do you use for the lining?  Thanks, and sorry for more questions
> Can't wait until I am comfortable enough for Big Gives!


 Too funny that Alli wants everything kept intact.  I felt the same way when I first started to d=sew, but a month ago I pulled out dd's pooh dress for her to wear and she wouldn't wear it to school anymore, but wanted it saves for Dis (it will be way too short for our next trip).  I am ready to sell it but she won't let me.  I did make her an AK dress that I will keep forever -- it was my favorite and I also bought some expensive accent fabric for it that i love -- I'll show it to you when you come to embroider (it will give me a good excuse to clean her closet out - desperately needs it -- I'd be too embarrassed to let you in it as in and she has too many clothes to pull them out).

Cheryl (AboveH20) has made toiletry bags.  We need to track her down!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words about Natalie's Minnie Smocked Outfit!    I love it, and it's nice to have a group of gals that get my obsession.
> 
> Thanks also for the easy fit pants info.  How are you all adding the pockets?  Is there a tutorial out there for them?  I think Diane started that craze...maybe she needs to make a tut for it.
> 
> New Question:
> 
> I know a couple of you have made bags, and I remember an awesome Test Track one that was posted a while back.  Anyway, any recs on a great messenger bag style pattern?  Thanks!


Marianne's tut for adding pockets is on page 207 of thread 27.  I also put a listing of links to styles of other pockets on  thread 27 but don't know what page it was on -- It was likely around March 8 for a guesstimate if you want to look for it.  If not just do a google search of sewing pockets on kids shorts and a bunch of them will pop up.  

There are also tuts out there for messenger bags -- D just adds pockets to hers as she pleases with is what I do whenever I make a tote.  That's the nice thing about sewing for yourself -- you can improvise to make it suitable to you.


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks also for the easy fit pants info.  How are you all adding the pockets?  Is there a tutorial out there for them?  I think Diane started that craze...maybe she needs to make a tut for it.
> 
> New Question:
> 
> I know a couple of you have made bags, and I remember an awesome Test Track one that was posted a while back.  Anyway, any recs on a great messenger bag style pattern?  Thanks!



I see that Marianne answered your question about the tute for the easy fit pockets.  I took pictures to do a tute for the cargo style pockets which are also super easy to add.  I just haven't had time to put it together.

Several of us have bought the Two Zip Hipster bag pattern from Dog Under My Desk.  Her directions are excellent.  It did not have a zippered inside pocket but I was able to add one very easily.  The hardest part of making the hipster bag is cutting it out.  I haven't appliqued one yet but there is a good spot on the front to add something cute.  Dorrine does all hand appliques on her bags and they are amazing!


----------



## tinkbell13

PurpleEars said:


> I had to laugh when you said warm. Let me see, I had my winter jacket, gloves, scarf, and a hat on when I left for work this morning. It was below freezing. It was warm enough by the time I went home that I could go without my hat, but I still had everything else on! Oh and the weather forecaster is calling for SNOW overnight/early morning.


Oh no, the dreaded 'S' word!  We came home to temps of 22C (72F) on Sunday. We hit a record 27C (81F)  yesterday and are supposed to reach that again today! We are supposed to cool off early next week to 11C (52F) before going back above 20C later in the week. DH and I are afraid we are going to get hit with a freak snow storm in mid April or something. This weather sure is crazy!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


>


I love the outfit! Your DD is just adorable too!


----------



## SallyfromDE

casper_jj11 said:


> Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?
> 
> On a related note, and I know I'm not supposed to ask about people selling things but just a yes or no would suffice... I can search it... is there anyone that sells Mickey/Minnie face appliques with the edges serged or something that I can just buy and sew onto a tshirt myself? Plain black would be just fine. I've found sellers that sell the tshirts with applique's on them and I've found patterns for serger machines... just haven't found anyone that makes the appliques and sells just them ... does such a person exist and if so, how do I search etsy or another site to find him/her?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!



You wouldn't be able to serge the edges of a micky head, because you couldn't get into the tight corners of Micky's ears. But there are a couple things I can think of that might help (and I'm sure you'd get other suggestions to). 

Use heat and bond lite to adhere the cut out to your shirt. Do a satin stitch around it, that's just a close zig zag. That's the most common. 2nd, you could just do a straight stitch and clip the outer part. So when it's washed it looks like a rag quilt. Or you could use 2 fabrics right side together, stitch out your head. In the center, cut out an opening, being careful not to cut the fabric on the opposite side. Clip all your curves. Turn it inside out, press and stitch it down with the cut side to the shirt. 

With the camp shirt, the first one might seem time consuming, but once you get one under your belt, they'll go faster. But you could use tshirts for some of your days, to switch up your looks.


----------



## miprender

Today is going to be in the 80s today so no sewing for me. I love the beautiful weather but when its nice outside I feel guilty keeping the kids inside. I may have to set up a sewing room outside if the weather keeps up like this.




disney*mom*82 said:


> I am a very beginner sewer with a basic machine. I have only sewed a few things and HATE patterns, so what I do make, I just wing it. I decided to try to make DD4 a tunic length top and some matching leggings, so this is what I came up with, she wore it on our trip last week, I dont think it looked too bad, but I hope to get better!



Great job on your first time sewing. It came out awesome!



dianemom2 said:


> BTW, tomorrow is my PET scan.  Hopefully I will still be cancer free.  I will get my results on Thursday when I see my oncologist.



Sending prayers that your results are still cancer free



ivey_family said:


> What is "VTU"?   The outline of each balloon looks much better than the B&C version.  I'd love to get an improved version, too!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



It it Very Trulyurs on FB... but I went and requested you to join the group so you should be able to see her designs. I've purchased a few cute ones but haven't tried them yet.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I also finished Natalie's outfit right before we left, and thought I'd share the photos with you all.  I'm finally working on her Ariel dress now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]




What a cutie pie and that outfit is adorable.



casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. First, I want to say how impressed I am with all the custom clothes you all make. Its just fantastic! Most of you probably don't know me but my daughter Sydney was recipiant of a Big Give in August 2010. The clothing she had for her wish trip was simply amazing. The following Spring, I posted here, very excited that we had made a trip to the US and I had bought all kinds of disney fabric, with the intention of both making some things for our next disney trip and contributing to the Big Give so we could give back a little. Well, the fabric rested in our closet for, well, over a year. Our last disney trip got cancelled and the plan now is to go in May when we're taking my parents too. I kept thinking of the fabric and kept pushing the idea aside and within the last week I've been searching You Can Make This and I've come up with many things I'd like to make for DD and my two DS's for our upcoming trip... nothing like leaving it for the last minute. If all goes well, I'm going to start contributing to the Big Give when we return... small things at first.
> 
> So, I have a few questions. I figured I'd start with a simple pillowcase dress. I bought a pdf from YCMT and had trouble understanding it. I'm not a complete newbie as I used to make costumes for my kiddos a
> 
> Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!



Before I was sewing or had an embroidery machine I did use my cricut to cut some mickey heads. I don't know if this is an option for you.

Also Teresa on here has her own shop that sells patchers. You could try PMing her.



Carrie772 said:


> It's been a long time since I have been on here...maybe 3 years?  Anyway, I have a DN who wants a Minnie skirt.  I made one out of the Hancock's Minnie dot that was spot on the dot just like Minnie's dress fabric.  Anyway, has anyone found a similar print lately?  I know that Hancock's doesn't have it any longer, but is Michael Miller's Ta Dot the closest there is right now?



 Can't wait to see what you will be creating.


----------



## cogero

so very ticked this morning. I was almost done with the country skirt and  wound up cutting out the waistband because the serger ate it. Definately wasn't user error

Fixed it because I want the skirt done. LOL There are 2 things I am not happy with on it but if you are looking that close you shouldn't be LMAO.  I will do the shirt today and take pictures later. I am making lists because I have a few things I need to be working on.


----------



## juligrl

I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!


----------



## PurpleEars

juligrl said:


> I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!



Great job on the shorts! I can't wait to see what you make next!


So for those of you who are thinking it is too hot...here's a picture of my world during my commute this morning! 






Oh and the white stuff on the railing and on the sides of the road is NOT powdered sugar!  It was snowing when I took the picture. By the way, I can usually see mountains (Canadian Rockies) in a distance from that angle!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.  

Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:







Thanks for the kind words about my DD.  She wasn't fancied up for the photos.  We were just lounging around the house.  It's hard to keep a 20 month old's hair neat though!  

I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.


----------



## DisNorth

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.
> 
> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my DD.  She wasn't fancied up for the photos.  We were just lounging around the house.  It's hard to keep a 20 month old's hair neat though!
> 
> I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.



Sorry, no help for your questions but I love  that fabric!


----------



## casper_jj11

Thanks so much for everyone helping out with the applique and pillowcase dress problems. Can't do individual posts cause it'll take too long. DD has been puking since 1am so its definitely not going to be a productive day.

For the advice about the pillowcase with armholes probably looking better, that was my thought too. While the other one was much easier, dd is getting pickier and pickier about her clothes lately so I figure armholes were a good idea.

Thanks for the link to the other site for hte pillowcase pattern. Heading there now 

As for the appliques, lots of great advice! Thank you! I have no idea if my machine will do a satin stich. I'll have to look and see. I've never actually used the zigzag function on it so I'll test it out. Love the advice on the heat and bond and the Sulky Totally Stable. No Joanns or Hancocks here ... basically just fabricland and a few independant places. I'm sure someone will have it tho so I'll look when I go. I still need all the threads, ribbons etc for these dresses anyway so I'll check then. If all  else fails, I'll contact Teresa and have a look at Princess Heirlooms! Might be easier in the long run but I wont' have fabric to match dd's dresses so Id rather try it myself first.

Waving hi to all the Canadians here! Weather sure is crazy. Its 27C here today! Just nuts for the beginning of spring. We had a snow storm a year ago today!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Today is going to be in the 80s today so no sewing for me. I love the beautiful weather but when its nice outside I feel guilty keeping the kids inside. I may have to set up a sewing room outside if the weather keeps up like this.



I have a large screened in porch (backyard) and am so tempted to set up shop out there!  I would never leave anything out there though due to all our humidity so I'd be dragging stuff up and down stairs all day as I sew upstairs.



juligrl said:


> I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!


Adorable!



PurpleEars said:


> So for those of you who are thinking it is too hot...here's a picture of my world during my commute this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the white stuff on the railing and on the sides of the road is NOT powdered sugar!  It was snowing when I took the picture. By the way, I can usually see mountains (Canadian Rockies) in a distance from that angle!


Eeks!  



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.
> 
> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my DD.  She wasn't fancied up for the photos.  We were just lounging around the house.  It's hard to keep a 20 month old's hair neat though!
> 
> I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.


I love that fabric!!!!  Sorry, I didn't even look at the bag link but I've never made anything but a simple tote bag.
Edited b/c I went and looked at the pattern and it gets good reviews.  And forgot to add on my tote bags I always use cotton and fuse it to deco-bond.


----------



## casper_jj11

Just checked the instruction manual for my machine... it will do a satin stitch! So, let's see if I have this right.... I cut out the mickey face from the fabric I want. I heat and bond it to the tshirt (do I have to wash the fabric and tshirt first?). I then satin stitch around the mickey head. Umm, and I use somthing like Sulky Totally stable on the inside of the tshirt while I'm doing this right? I seem to think that I read somewhere that this is ironed on... can you use this with the heat and bond... or is it the same thing? (I'm used to having a commercial pattern, cutting out the pieces based on the pattern and just sewing together... that, I can do... not so great at improvising yet!)


----------



## Taja

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Is anyone out there not having warm weather? Its WARM here in Philly!!!!! Poor Tigger has his tongue hanging out!
> 
> We are doing great for Mitchells big give. Just a few tiny things left. The biggest one is the Theme park survival kit - for this family it would REALLY be helpful!!! Also, if anyone would feel like making Mitchells Baby Brother Mason a first haircut shirt, it would be adorable - he is getting it cut at the Barber shop on Main St!!
> 
> I have spring fever so bad!! I'd really like to go away!!! My mom just told me they are goingto Sanibell at the end of APril and I am so jealous!!!!! I love the shells there!!




We just had three or four days of winter! Temps were in the 80s, then dropped into the 50s and 60s! BRRRR! Overnight lows were in the 40s. 

It was a nice respite. Without the occasional temperature fluctuation, we would be 100+ degrees most of the year. 

Cold front was moving east.


----------



## tinkbell13

casper_jj11 said:


> Just checked the instruction manual for my machine... it will do a satin stitch! So, let's see if I have this right.... I cut out the mickey face from the fabric I want. I heat and bond it to the tshirt (do I have to wash the fabric and tshirt first?). I then satin stitch around the mickey head. Umm, and I use somthing like Sulky Totally stable on the inside of the tshirt while I'm doing this right? I seem to think that I read somewhere that this is ironed on... can you use this with the heat and bond... or is it the same thing? (I'm used to having a commercial pattern, cutting out the pieces based on the pattern and just sewing together... that, I can do... not so great at improvising yet!)


Welcome from another Canadian! 

I hand appliqued my first few projects which were small messenger bags with Mickey heads on them. Loved it so much I bought an embroidery machine. Stabilizer and heat n bond are two different things. The tut on the first page of the thread is exactly what I followed - trace pattern on heat n bond, apply heat n bond to fabric, cut out and apply to t-shirt, apply stabilizer to back of t-shirt and satin stitch around Mickey head. I picked up iron on stabilizer at our local Lens Mill store. I suggest doing a couple of practice pieces first to get the hang of the curves and points on the Mickey head. Good luck! Can't wait to see your projects!


----------



## cogero

juligrl said:


> I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!



So very cute



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the shorts! I can't wait to see what you make next!
> 
> 
> So for those of you who are thinking it is too hot...here's a picture of my world during my commute this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the white stuff on the railing and on the sides of the road is NOT powdered sugar!  It was snowing when I took the picture. By the way, I can usually see mountains (Canadian Rockies) in a distance from that angle!



Please keep that ugly looking white yuck your way. Iwant to enjoy my beautiful spring/summer weather in March.


----------



## Taja

casper_jj11 said:


> Just checked the instruction manual for my machine... it will do a satin stitch! So, let's see if I have this right.... I cut out the mickey face from the fabric I want. I heat and bond it to the tshirt (do I have to wash the fabric and tshirt first?). I then satin stitch around the mickey head. Umm, and I use somthing like Sulky Totally stable on the inside of the tshirt while I'm doing this right? I seem to think that I read somewhere that this is ironed on... can you use this with the heat and bond... or is it the same thing? (I'm used to having a commercial pattern, cutting out the pieces based on the pattern and just sewing together... that, I can do... not so great at improvising yet!)




Definitely launder both the t-shirt and fabric before beginning your project. You need to be sure they are colorfast and will be compatible when laundered in the future.

Heat & Bond is a used for fusing two fabrics together. It's available in different weights/strengths--you probably would want to use the lightest version available to maintain the flexibility of the fabrics.

The nice part about bonding the two fabrics together before satin stitching is that the fabric is less likely to fray if the stitching is not perfect. The satin stitching can look really good, but still not catch the edges of the applique perfectly.

If you want to go retro, you could use a technique from the 80s. Bond the fusible to the applique fabric, then cut out the applique. Fuse it to the t-shirt. I added the step of straight stitching around the applique before proceeding to dimensional paint to seal the edges. I had better experiences with adding the straight stitching step when laundering--particularly when making things for people who are less careful about laundry techniques! *LOL*

When using fusible bonding web--any brand--remember to press (up and down motion) rather than iron (back and forth motion) the pieces together.

_Edited to add:_

The stablizer (Sulky or other brand) is used under the garment to create a firmer environment for the garment/applique so the needle works more smoothly. The stablizer is cut, torn or dissolved from the finished project, depending on the type of stablizer used.

This is the order I would use:

Fuse bonding web (Heat & Bond or other) to applique fabric. Cut bonding web about 1/2" larger than area to be fused.

Cut out applique. Leave a tiny border (1/16" to 1/8" depending on application technique) around the edge as you cut out the applique.

Fuse applique to t-shirt.

Create your applique "sandwich":

Bottom layer:  firm stablizer
Middle layer:  t-shirt with applique fused onto it
Top layer:  lightweight, dissolvable, transparent stablizer

Pin the layers together or use a temporary adhesive (I'm not fond of the adhesive, but others have used it successfully).

Satin stitch (be sure to use an applique foot--it has a space for the heavier thread concentration to smoothly move under the foot) or straight stitch applique to t-shirt.

Remove stablizers.

If using retro technique, seal edges with dimensional fabric paint.  Allow 24 to 72 hours to dry, depending on climate. The more humid the weather, the longer it will take to dry.


----------



## dianemom2

juligrl said:


> I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!


Those are super cute!


PurpleEars said:


> So for those of you who are thinking it is too hot...here's a picture of my world during my commute this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the white stuff on the railing and on the sides of the road is NOT powdered sugar!  It was snowing when I took the picture. By the way, I can usually see mountains (Canadian Rockies) in a distance from that angle!


I hope you keep your white stuff up there.  I hate winter and the cold.  I have been so happy that we had such a mild winter and a beautiful spring!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.
> 
> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:


I love the fabric.  It should work just fine.  I don't think you can expect the bag to last forever using a cotton material but if you are like me,  you'll be itching for a new bag before long anyhow.  The bag pattern looks very nice.  I think that somebody else used an Oliver +  S messenger bag pattern that was quite similar.  It will be a super cute bag when you are done.  I have some Mickey fabric that I ordered off of Etsy that I am planning to use for a bag some day if we ever plan another Disney trip.


Got the results of my scan a couple of hours ago.  Things are great!  Dr spent quite a bit of time to use talking about people like me who are outliers and don't fit into the statistics.  Then said that she only needs to see me every 6 months when I get my scans done!!!  Couldn't have gotten any better news.


Also, I am looking for a couple of people who might be interested in test stitching some embroidery designs.  I have gotten to the point where I can digitize things much faster than I can test them.  You need to have a machine that is capable of stitching 5x7 designs.  Please send me a PM if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------



## casper_jj11

Wow! Thanks Tinkbell13 and Taja! I can't wait to try this! I'm going to start with DDs dresses first though. Taja, you mentioned using an applique foot because of the heavier thread concentration ... is this just because satin stitching is so close together or do I need to get a different (heavier) thread to do the appliques? I guess what I'm wondering is, is regular thread that I'd use to sew the dress itself sufficient for sewing on the applicques?


----------



## VBAndrea

casper_jj11 said:


> Just checked the instruction manual for my machine... it will do a satin stitch! So, let's see if I have this right.... I cut out the mickey face from the fabric I want. I heat and bond it to the tshirt (do I have to wash the fabric and tshirt first?). I then satin stitch around the mickey head. Umm, and I use somthing like Sulky Totally stable on the inside of the tshirt while I'm doing this right? I seem to think that I read somewhere that this is ironed on... can you use this with the heat and bond... or is it the same thing? (I'm used to having a commercial pattern, cutting out the pieces based on the pattern and just sewing together... that, I can do... not so great at improvising yet!)


What I recommend doing is reading the tutorial that Heather Sue wrote -- detailed instructions are in the tutorial.  You can find it on page one in Teresa's first post -- there is a link to it.  It will answer all your questions.



dianemom2 said:


> Those are super cute!
> 
> I hope you keep your white stuff up there.  I hate winter and the cold.  I have been so happy that we had such a mild winter and a beautiful spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the results of my scan a couple of hours ago.  Things are great!  Dr spent quite a bit of time to use talking about people like me who are outliers and don't fit into the statistics.  Then said that she only needs to see me every 6 months when I get my scans done!!!  Couldn't have gotten any better news.
> 
> 
> Also, I am looking for a couple of people who might be interested in test stitching some embroidery designs.  I have gotten to the point where I can digitize things much faster than I can test them.  You need to have a machine that is capable of stitching 5x7 designs.  Please send me a PM if you are interested.  Thanks!


YAY 

I'm so happy you received your scan results right away 

As much as I would love to test your designs, I first have to get all the ones I already purchased done.  If only there were 48 hours in a day!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.

















Apparently I don't have any more recent pics so here are a few older bowling shirts I have made. Cowboy days at school!









I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.
> 
> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my DD.  She wasn't fancied up for the photos.  We were just lounging around the house.  It's hard to keep a 20 month old's hair neat though!
> 
> I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.



I love your fabric. I haven't seen that anywhere. When I made my small bags, the instructions said to use a woven interfacing like pellon sf101 and it really made the fabric stable. I also used a lightweight batting. That is a great bag your looking at. The pdf of these are usually pretty easy. But I don't know the designer. As long as you follow the steps, I'd think you'd be okay. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.



I love your bags!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

DisNorth said:


> Sorry, no help for your questions but I love  that fabric!





VBAndrea said:


> I love that fabric!!!!  Sorry, I didn't even look at the bag link but I've never made anything but a simple tote bag.
> Edited b/c I went and looked at the pattern and it gets good reviews.  And forgot to add on my tote bags I always use cotton and fuse it to deco-bond.



Thanks!  I loved it, and ordered it back in early January and was going to use it for Natalie's Mickey outfit, but it got lost in the mail.  I think it all worked out though because I love her outfit, and I love the idea of using this for a bag.    Thanks for the Deco-Bond tip.  I'll have to look into it.  I've been heirloom sewing for so long, that I won't know how to sew such heavy materials!  



dianemom2 said:


> I love the fabric.  It should work just fine.  I don't think you can expect the bag to last forever using a cotton material but if you are like me,  you'll be itching for a new bag before long anyhow.  The bag pattern looks very nice.  I think that somebody else used an Oliver +  S messenger bag pattern that was quite similar.  It will be a super cute bag when you are done.  I have some Mickey fabric that I ordered off of Etsy that I am planning to use for a bag some day if we ever plan another Disney trip.
> 
> 
> Got the results of my scan a couple of hours ago.  Things are great!  Dr spent quite a bit of time to use talking about people like me who are outliers and don't fit into the statistics.  Then said that she only needs to see me every 6 months when I get my scans done!!!  Couldn't have gotten any better news.



I have a bad addiction to expensive Japanese Fabric.  I love it though, and use it sparingly.    I'll look into the Oliver + S bag, and you are right.  It won't last forever, but I don't need it to.  

ETA-I forgot to say Congrats!!!  In my first posting of this.  What wonderful news. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I don't have any more recent pics so here are a few older bowling shirts I have made. Cowboy days at school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.



Cute boys and shirts!  I love the backpacks. What pattern did you use?  You all are so creative and wonderful to make such beautiful things for Wish families.  I hope to join you after this trip in July's outfits are made.


----------



## 4monkeys

PurpleEars said:


> Nope, it is not too ambitious given your progress!



Thank you, that was all I needed to hear! 

 SO...  I decided to play around with it this afternoon.  AND I did it!  I just did it really quickly so I will definetly be much neater.  I just used old fabric I had laying around. I still need to hand stitch the inside.











I just would like a little bigger so I am going to play around with the sizes.

Thank you all for inspiring me!


----------



## Taja

casper_jj11 said:


> Wow! Thanks Tinkbell13 and Taja! I can't wait to try this! I'm going to start with DDs dresses first though. Taja, you mentioned using an applique foot because of the heavier thread concentration ... is this just because satin stitching is so close together or do I need to get a different (heavier) thread to do the appliques? I guess what I'm wondering is, is regular thread that I'd use to sew the dress itself sufficient for sewing on the applicques?



You can use regular sewing thread for the appliques--or rayon embroidery thread. Regular sewing thread holds up a bit better, IMHO.

The density of the stitches when satin stitching forms a slight hump. The bottom of the applique foot is hollowed slightly to accommodate this extra height. It is possible to use a regular zig-zag foot, but it can be frustrating, depending on your machine. I have one machine (from the 60s) that can handle satin stitching with a regular foot, but my two newer machines (computerized) can't.

If you don't have an applique foot for you machine, test the satin stitch with your regular zig-zag foot to see if it works well for you.


----------



## Sandi S

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.
> 
> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my DD.  She wasn't fancied up for the photos.  We were just lounging around the house.  It's hard to keep a 20 month old's hair neat though!
> 
> I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.



Love your DD's smocked outfit - I am getting ready to smock a dress for Easter for my almost 5 year old.

I saw you said the fabric was Japanese - where are you getting it? Any particularly recommended sellers on Etsy or eBay?


----------



## Taja

PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I don't have any more recent pics so here are a few older bowling shirts I have made. Cowboy days at school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.



Love the backpacks! Shirts are cute, too!




4monkeys said:


> Thank you, that was all I needed to hear!
> 
> SO...  I decided to play around with it this afternoon.  AND I did it!  I just did it really quickly so I will definetly be much neater.  I just used old fabric I had laying around. I still need to hand stitch the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just would like a little bigger so I am going to play around with the sizes.
> 
> Thank you all for inspiring me!




Love your sample bag! It's much easier to design exactly what you want/need if you test your idea/pattern periodically, isn't it?


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Sandi S said:


> Love your DD's smocked outfit - I am getting ready to smock a dress for Easter for my almost 5 year old.
> 
> I saw you said the fabric was Japanese - where are you getting it? Any particularly recommended sellers on Etsy or eBay?



Please post your dress when it's finished.  I'd love to see it!

I've purchased from a few sellers, and I've only had one issue and that was the fabric I just posted got lost.  The seller refunded my money AND sent out a new yard to me.  You can't beat that service even though it was too late to mme for me to use in that outfit.  Also, when you order from them, I always order about a month early because you never know about customs.  Most of the time it only takes a week or two to get to me though.  I am on the West coast and don't know if you east coasters would get it as quickly as I do.

The sellers I like to buy from are (in no particular order):  Himenana, beautifulwork, fabricsgalore, and boqinana.

I try to order a few pieces at once to make the shipping worth while.  They have a lot of really cool and fun Disney fabric over there.  Some of the prices are through the roof though.  

Here's a few that I'm thinking of getting (Don't look at the price!  LOL):


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Can you tell that I love Pink!?!?


----------



## PrincessMickey

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Cute boys and shirts!  I love the backpacks. What pattern did you use?  You all are so creative and wonderful to make such beautiful things for Wish families.  I hope to join you after this trip in July's outfits are made.



Thanks for all the compliments. The shirts are CarlaC's bowling shirt. The backpacks are McCall's M6410 http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6410-products-14673.php?page_id=104

PS Your DD's outfit is great. Having boys, all those girly ruffles are quite intimading to me.


----------



## GrammytoMany

dianemom2 said:


> Had a bad experience at Joanns this weekend.  Last week we went in and checked with the manager on duty to see if my dd11 could set up a stand to ask for small craft donations (such a small bottle of puffy paint, embroidery string, etc) to put toward her Girl Scout silver award.  She is going to run the craft center at a spring break camp for 200 disadvantaged girls.  I went back again later in the week to make sure that it was still ok for her to set up outside the store on Saturday.  Everybody said that everything was fine.
> 
> DD11 spent a couple of hours making signs and small cards to give out asking customer to buy a small additional item with their own purchases.  Then Saturday we went up to the store.  When we got there I stayed outside with her stuff and she went in to tell the manager on duty that she was there to set up.  The manager screamed at her from the office that she wasn't allowed to be there and that it was against Joanns corporate policies.  She yelled at her to get off the property immediately.  DD was shocked and embarrassed.
> 
> When dd11 came outside in tears and told me what happened, I went back in to see if there was some misunderstanding.  The manager repeated the scene with me.  I wasn't upset that there was a misunderstanding by the first manager and having dd11's stand was against their policies.  I understand that those things happen.  But I do resent the manager on duty that day yelling at my child for trying to do something positive in our community.  I was so angry about the way she was treated, she is just a child!
> 
> We packed up and left immediately but I am still so upset.  I shop at that store all the time.  All the ladies at the register and the cutting counter know me by name.  I am a good customer at that store since I am usually there twice a week buying stuff.  I found it so hard to believe that the manager would treat anybody like that, let alone a child and a frequent customer.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I have been upset about this since Saturday.   I wish I didn't have to shop there anymore but I don't really have any other choices.
> 
> 
> Now that I have vented, I want to say a HUGE thank you to Grammytomany.  She sent my dd11 a giant box filled with embroidery string and small craft kits.  It will be put to very good use at the camp in a couple of weeks.  One of dd's activities to teach the girls how to make some simple friendship bracelets with embroidery string.



Hi Diane,  Just wanted to let you know that I received your daughter's Thank You note today....   She is very welcome!   I can't believe how awful she was treated by the store.  I loved her sentence "You had a very wide variety of colors".  When my youngest son saw what I put in the box he called me a  "Thread Hoarder".  What he doesn't know is when you are serious about your hobby you just never know what color you'll need
Sheila


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> so very ticked this morning. I was almost done with the country skirt and  wound up cutting out the waistband because the serger ate it. Definately wasn't user error
> 
> Fixed it because I want the skirt done. LOL There are 2 things I am not happy with on it but if you are looking that close you shouldn't be LMAO.  I will do the shirt today and take pictures later. I am making lists because I have a few things I need to be working on.



 That's too bad but I know it you will make it look fine.



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the shorts! I can't wait to see what you make next!
> 
> 
> So for those of you who are thinking it is too hot...here's a picture of my world during my commute this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the white stuff on the railing and on the sides of the road is NOT powdered sugar!  It was snowing when I took the picture. By the way, I can usually see mountains (Canadian Rockies) in a distance from that angle!



 It has been so nice not having any snowdays this year... though  we did have 5 makeup days from Hurricane Irene that blew through at the end of August.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.
> 
> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.



I've been debating buying this along with a bunch of fabric... but I must resist.



dianemom2 said:


> Got the results of my scan a couple of hours ago.  Things are great!  Dr spent quite a bit of time to use talking about people like me who are outliers and don't fit into the statistics.  Then said that she only needs to see me every 6 months when I get my scans done!!!  Couldn't have gotten any better news.



 That is wonderful news.



PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.



I love those backpacks and love the cowboy day shirts.



4monkeys said:


> Thank you, that was all I needed to hear!
> 
> SO...  I decided to play around with it this afternoon.  AND I did it!  I just did it really quickly so I will definetly be much neater.  I just used old fabric I had laying around. I still need to hand stitch the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just would like a little bigger so I am going to play around with the sizes.
> 
> Thank you all for inspiring me!



Great job!


----------



## PurpleEars

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.
> 
> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my DD.  She wasn't fancied up for the photos.  We were just lounging around the house.  It's hard to keep a 20 month old's hair neat though!
> 
> I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.



I really like that fabric. You could also use fusible fleece to give the fabric a little bit more strength.



casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks so much for everyone helping out with the applique and pillowcase dress problems. Can't do individual posts cause it'll take too long. DD has been puking since 1am so its definitely not going to be a productive day.
> 
> For the advice about the pillowcase with armholes probably looking better, that was my thought too. While the other one was much easier, dd is getting pickier and pickier about her clothes lately so I figure armholes were a good idea.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the other site for hte pillowcase pattern. Heading there now
> 
> As for the appliques, lots of great advice! Thank you! I have no idea if my machine will do a satin stich. I'll have to look and see. I've never actually used the zigzag function on it so I'll test it out. Love the advice on the heat and bond and the Sulky Totally Stable. No Joanns or Hancocks here ... basically just fabricland and a few independant places. I'm sure someone will have it tho so I'll look when I go. I still need all the threads, ribbons etc for these dresses anyway so I'll check then. If all  else fails, I'll contact Teresa and have a look at Princess Heirlooms! Might be easier in the long run but I wont' have fabric to match dd's dresses so Id rather try it myself first.
> 
> Waving hi to all the Canadians here! Weather sure is crazy. Its 27C here today! Just nuts for the beginning of spring. We had a snow storm a year ago today!



I know you got a lot of responses to your question about how to do an applique. I just had another thought on the way home tonight .I saw Disney patches at Fabricland not that long ago (they were even half price). I don't know if they'd have the same stock at the Ontario stores. That would give you "fancier" looking patches.



cogero said:


> Please keep that ugly looking white yuck your way. Iwant to enjoy my beautiful spring/summer weather in March.





dianemom2 said:


> I hope you keep your white stuff up there.  I hate winter and the cold.  I have been so happy that we had such a mild winter and a beautiful spring!
> 
> Got the results of my scan a couple of hours ago.  Things are great!  Dr spent quite a bit of time to use talking about people like me who are outliers and don't fit into the statistics.  Then said that she only needs to see me every 6 months when I get my scans done!!!  Couldn't have gotten any better news.



I had to laugh when I saw that. I don't think I have a choice but to keep the white stuff. Mind you, we could get that white stuff any time of the year (yes, even in the summer, though it is VERY rare). Hey, at least we have world class skiing right in our backyard!

Diane - I am very pleased to hear that your scan is clear! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I don't have any more recent pics so here are a few older bowling shirts I have made. Cowboy days at school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.



Great job on the bags. I have never made backpacks before. The cowboy shirt looks so cute!



4monkeys said:


> SO...  I decided to play around with it this afternoon.  AND I did it!  I just did it really quickly so I will definetly be much neater.  I just used old fabric I had laying around. I still need to hand stitch the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just would like a little bigger so I am going to play around with the sizes.
> 
> Thank you all for inspiring me!



Cool! I am glad that you just dived right in and made a bag! I can't wait to see your other creations!


On a MUCH warmer and happier note, we will be at Disney World in 5 months!


----------



## cogero

Diane I am so happy to hear your scans were clear.

Thanks Michelle I actually like how it came out I will take a picture in the morning.

I really need to work on my lists.


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:


> It it Very Trulyurs on FB... but I went and requested you to join the group so you should be able to see her designs. I've purchased a few cute ones but haven't tried them yet.



I saw that you added me.  Thank you!  I just perused her designs.  Wow!  There are some gorgeous ones!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my DD.  She wasn't fancied up for the photos.  We were just lounging around the house.  It's hard to keep a 20 month old's hair neat though!
> 
> I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.



That fabric is awesome!  I'm staying away from those etsy sellers for now.  Must resist!



dianemom2 said:


> Got the results of my scan a couple of hours ago.  Things are great!  Dr spent quite a bit of time to use talking about people like me who are outliers and don't fit into the statistics.  Then said that she only needs to see me every 6 months when I get my scans done!!!  Couldn't have gotten any better news.




Hooray for such wonderful news!!




PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.



Welcome back!  Those backpacks are super!



4monkeys said:


> Thank you, that was all I needed to hear!
> 
> SO...  I decided to play around with it this afternoon.  AND I did it!  I just did it really quickly so I will definetly be much neater.  I just used old fabric I had laying around. I still need to hand stitch the inside.



Nice job!  Looks very handy!

We've had the crazy warm weather this week, too.  Very odd - we never really had a 'normal' winter this year.  I'm one of those who actually enjoys snow and we hardly had any.  I've NEVER been able to wear shorts in March before.  It's a bit surreal!  And, as other have said, sewing suffers because we've been outside most days this week.  Oh well, a few late nights and I'll be back on track.

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I don't have any more recent pics so here are a few older bowling shirts I have made. Cowboy days at school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.


I love your backpacks and I don't even remember seeing them on the BG boards!  I'm glad you posted pics here.  

I can't recall if I've seen your cowboy shirts or not -- I think I remember your children though -- you may have been the one that posted pics for me of long sleeve shirts under bowling shirts so I could get an idea of how it looked.



4monkeys said:


> Thank you, that was all I needed to hear!
> 
> SO...  I decided to play around with it this afternoon.  AND I did it!  I just did it really quickly so I will definetly be much neater.  I just used old fabric I had laying around. I still need to hand stitch the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just would like a little bigger so I am going to play around with the sizes.
> 
> Thank you all for inspiring me!


So when do I get my zipper lessons?  The bag looks great!  We can even embroider names on them if you'd like -- though I think we'd need to do that before assembly.



ivey_family said:


> We've had the crazy warm weather this week, too.  Very odd - we never really had a 'normal' winter this year.  I'm one of those who actually enjoys snow and we hardly had any.  I've NEVER been able to wear shorts in March before.  It's a bit surreal!  And, as other have said, sewing suffers because we've been outside most days this week.  Oh well, a few late nights and I'll be back on track.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I haven't sewn in two weeks since I've been doing yard work on my free days.  And I can't really pull late nighters unless dh is out of town, and he has no current business trips planned.  My only must do is dd's Dorothy dress and the play isn't until early May, so I have time.  But I have tons of want to dos.  And I have yet to wear shorts (except for yard work where no one sees me) -- my legs are all bruised up ~ maybe from all the yard work   And I'm pale and flabby too -- really must start working out.


----------



## NiniMorris

Diane,



FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

​

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/003.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I don't have any more recent pics so here are a few older bowling shirts I have made. Cowboy days at school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.


I love the backpacks.  I do remember when you made them for one of the Gives.  They are so cute!  Your little guys in their bowling shirts are so cute!  What a cute school idea, Cowboy Day!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> ETA-I forgot to say Congrats!!!  In my first posting of this.  What wonderful news.


Thanks!



4monkeys said:


> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/vabch5taylors/2012-03-22_16-36-27_437.jpg[/IMG]


That turned out great!  I might have to look at that pattern.  They would make cute gifts for my girls to give their friends.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I've purchased from a few sellers, and I've only had one issue and that was the fabric I just posted got lost.  The seller refunded my money AND sent out a new yard to me.  You can't beat that service even though it was too late to mme for me to use in that outfit.  Also, when you order from them, I always order about a month early because you never know about customs.  Most of the time it only takes a week or two to get to me though.  I am on the West coast and don't know if you east coasters would get it as quickly as I do.
> 
> The sellers I like to buy from are (in no particular order):  Himenana, beautifulwork, fabricsgalore, and boqinana.
> 
> I try to order a few pieces at once to make the shipping worth while.  They have a lot of really cool and fun Disney fabric over there.  Some of the prices are through the roof though.
> 
> Here's a few that I'm thinking of getting (Don't look at the price!  LOL):


That's great that you have had such good experiences with buying from foreign etsy sellers.  I have ordered things from Japan, Korea, China and Thailand (all sewing things) and have been pleased with most of my purchases.  The items from China and Thailand took forever to arrive but were nice.  The things from Korea and Japan arrive very quickly.
Wow, I love the fabrics.  I love PINK too!  I should not look at them though.  I have recently ordered a bunch of knit fabrics because I am trying to get better about sewing with knits.  I just ordered some knits from a couple of sellers on FB and etsy to try out their stuff.



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Diane,  Just wanted to let you know that I received your daughter's Thank You note today....   She is very welcome!   I can't believe how awful she was treated by the store.  I loved her sentence "You had a very wide variety of colors".  When my youngest son saw what I put in the box he called me a  "Thread Hoarder".  What he doesn't know is when you are serious about your hobby you just never know what color you'll need
> Sheila


Sheila my daughter had a wonderful time spending an couple of hours sorting the threads by color.  She just loves everything you send.  My husband knows that I am a fabric hoarder.  When you see the right thing,  you just have to buy it!  I guess that's how I came to have a whole closet full of fabric pieces.  



PurpleEars said:


> I really like that fabric. You could also use fusible fleece to give the fabric a little bit more strength.
> 
> I had to laugh when I saw that. I don't think I have a choice but to keep the white stuff. Mind you, we could get that white stuff any time of the year (yes, even in the summer, though it is VERY rare). Hey, at least we have world class skiing right in our backyard!
> 
> Diane - I am very pleased to hear that your scan is clear!


Yes, fusible fleece is what I've used.  I was trying to think of what I had used in the past and it wouldn't pop into my brain.  When I made all the Rosetta bags last summer, I used the fusible fleece and I also used it when I made the 2 Zip Hipsters.

I've never been skiing.  I am sure it must be fun but since I don't really enjoy the cold or the snow, I have never wanted to go.

Thanks for the congratulations.  We were very happy with the scan results.



cogero said:


> Diane I am so happy to hear your scans were clear.


Thanks!



ivey_family said:


> Hooray for such wonderful news!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks!



NiniMorris said:


> Diane,
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> 
> ​
> 
> Nini


Thanks Nini!  We were so happy to get the good news.  It is always a tense couple of days for us when I have the scan and then when I get the news.  I deal with it better than DH, who is always a wreck for a couple of days.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I thought someone doing machine embroidery might find these tips useful:

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/ELProjects/holder.aspx?page=Kennyskornerall


----------



## mphalens

juligrl said:


> I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!



Cute!!!!



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the shorts! I can't wait to see what you make next!
> 
> 
> So for those of you who are thinking it is too hot...here's a picture of my world during my commute this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the white stuff on the railing and on the sides of the road is NOT powdered sugar!  It was snowing when I took the picture. By the way, I can usually see mountains (Canadian Rockies) in a distance from that angle!



No thanks!  Sorry you're still getting winter weather!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the advvice on a pattern for a bag.  I really like the size and style of this bag.   Has anyone ever used her patterns before?  I have the cutest gray background paisley fabric with Mickey on it that I think I'm going to use for the outside.  It's just normal quilting cotton though, and so I'll have to really interface it, but it will be cute.  Would you suggest that I not use quilting cotton for the outside fabric?  I just haven't found anything cute and Disneyish in a heavier material.
> 
> Here's the fabric that I want to use for the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about my DD.  She wasn't fancied up for the photos.  We were just lounging around the house.  It's hard to keep a 20 month old's hair neat though!
> 
> I'll go back and check out the tutorial.  Thanks for the links and help to find it.



I forgot to give you the pattern I use for messenger bags.  The pattern comes with 3 sizes.  Aivilo's patterns are fabulous! She offers great customer support via email and if you have questions while you're sewing she gets back to you pretty quickly in my experience.  I also know her IRL and know how much she puts into her work.  Here's a link to her instant download messenger bag pattern for $8.95.



casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks so much for everyone helping out with the applique and pillowcase dress problems. Can't do individual posts cause it'll take too long. DD has been puking since 1am so its definitely not going to be a productive day.
> 
> For the advice about the pillowcase with armholes probably looking better, that was my thought too. While the other one was much easier, dd is getting pickier and pickier about her clothes lately so I figure armholes were a good idea.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the other site for hte pillowcase pattern. Heading there now
> 
> As for the appliques, lots of great advice! Thank you! I have no idea if my machine will do a satin stich. I'll have to look and see. I've never actually used the zigzag function on it so I'll test it out. Love the advice on the heat and bond and the Sulky Totally Stable. No Joanns or Hancocks here ... basically just fabricland and a few independant places. I'm sure someone will have it tho so I'll look when I go. I still need all the threads, ribbons etc for these dresses anyway so I'll check then. If all  else fails, I'll contact Teresa and have a look at Princess Heirlooms! Might be easier in the long run but I wont' have fabric to match dd's dresses so Id rather try it myself first.
> 
> Waving hi to all the Canadians here! Weather sure is crazy. Its 27C here today! Just nuts for the beginning of spring. We had a snow storm a year ago today!



Teresa and Princess Heirlooms are one in the same 




casper_jj11 said:


> Just checked the instruction manual for my machine... it will do a satin stitch! So, let's see if I have this right.... I cut out the mickey face from the fabric I want. I heat and bond it to the tshirt (do I have to wash the fabric and tshirt first?). I then satin stitch around the mickey head. Umm, and I use somthing like Sulky Totally stable on the inside of the tshirt while I'm doing this right? I seem to think that I read somewhere that this is ironed on... can you use this with the heat and bond... or is it the same thing? (I'm used to having a commercial pattern, cutting out the pieces based on the pattern and just sewing together... that, I can do... not so great at improvising yet!)



Use Heat and Bond LITE for appliques you want to satin stitch.  Any iron on/tear away stabilizer will work.  You could also try any cut away stabilizer if you wanted.



dianemom2 said:


> Those are super cute!
> 
> I hope you keep your white stuff up there.  I hate winter and the cold.  I have been so happy that we had such a mild winter and a beautiful spring!
> 
> 
> I love the fabric.  It should work just fine.  I don't think you can expect the bag to last forever using a cotton material but if you are like me,  you'll be itching for a new bag before long anyhow.  The bag pattern looks very nice.  I think that somebody else used an Oliver +  S messenger bag pattern that was quite similar.  It will be a super cute bag when you are done.  I have some Mickey fabric that I ordered off of Etsy that I am planning to use for a bag some day if we ever plan another Disney trip.
> 
> 
> Got the results of my scan a couple of hours ago.  Things are great!  Dr spent quite a bit of time to use talking about people like me who are outliers and don't fit into the statistics.  Then said that she only needs to see me every 6 months when I get my scans done!!!  Couldn't have gotten any better news.
> 
> 
> Also, I am looking for a couple of people who might be interested in test stitching some embroidery designs.  I have gotten to the point where I can digitize things much faster than I can test them.  You need to have a machine that is capable of stitching 5x7 designs.  Please send me a PM if you are interested.  Thanks!



YAY!  Congrats on your scans and good news!!!!!!   I'd been praying you would get uplifting news 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I don't have any more recent pics so here are a few older bowling shirts I have made. Cowboy days at school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.



 I always ooh and ahh over your backpacks!  How difficult are they to make???



4monkeys said:


> Thank you, that was all I needed to hear!
> 
> SO...  I decided to play around with it this afternoon.  AND I did it!  I just did it really quickly so I will definetly be much neater.  I just used old fabric I had laying around. I still need to hand stitch the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just would like a little bigger so I am going to play around with the sizes.
> 
> Thank you all for inspiring me!


 Great job!



miprender said:


> That's too bad but I know it you will make it look fine.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been so nice not having any snowdays this year... though  we did have 5 makeup days from Hurricane Irene that blew through at the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been debating buying this along with a bunch of fabric... but I must resist.
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful news.
> 
> 
> 
> I love those backpacks and love the cowboy day shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!



 I'd been thinking about how you were 5 days "behind" because of a hurricane but hadn't had any snow days yet . . . crazy weather, huh?


----------



## smile5sunshine

cogero said:


> I really need to work on my lists.



YES, get to sewing! *cracks whip* I'm anxiously awaiting your newest creations! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.



Wow, your backpacks look amazing! Great job! HUGS about loosing your job and FX that you find a new one quickly!



4monkeys said:


> Thank you, that was all I needed to hear!
> 
> SO... I decided to play around with it this afternoon.  AND I did it!  I just did it really quickly so I will definetly be much neater.  I just used old fabric I had laying around. I still need to hand stitch the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just would like a little bigger so I am going to play around with the sizes.
> 
> Thank you all for inspiring me!



HURRAY for getting the courage to try it and it coming out! I've found that usually if I just TRY something, it generally turns out alright.



juligrl said:


> I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!



Good for you! I'm glad it went so much more quickly. Can't wait to see any others you make.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Good Morning!
> I also finished Natalie's outfit right before we left, and thought I'd share the photos with you all.  I'm finally working on her Ariel dress now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to be back!



Glad to hear you had a nice trip. And gracious! Could that outfit BE any cuter??? Fantastic job and I bet she received TONS of compliments on her mama's handy work.



4monkeys said:


> Did another pair!!!  I LOVE this sewing thing. I see why everyone here loves it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make the baby a matching pair.It's already cut, just need to iron and sew!!






4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!




YAY! You're on a roll now! and how sweet of Andrea to come out and help you figure out how to do it! 



dianemom2 said:


> Major Venting Below!!!!
> 
> Had a bad experience at Joanns this weekend.  Last week we went in and checked with the manager on duty to see if my dd11 could set up a stand to ask for small craft donations (such a small bottle of puffy paint, embroidery string, etc) to put toward her Girl Scout silver award.  She is going to run the craft center at a spring break camp for 200 disadvantaged girls.  I went back again later in the week to make sure that it was still ok for her to set up outside the store on Saturday.  Everybody said that everything was fine.
> 
> DD11 spent a couple of hours making signs and small cards to give out asking customer to buy a small additional item with their own purchases.  Then Saturday we went up to the store.  When we got there I stayed outside with her stuff and she went in to tell the manager on duty that she was there to set up.  The manager screamed at her from the office that she wasn't allowed to be there and that it was against Joanns corporate policies.  She yelled at her to get off the property immediately.  DD was shocked and embarrassed.
> 
> When dd11 came outside in tears and told me what happened, I went back in to see if there was some misunderstanding.  The manager repeated the scene with me.  I wasn't upset that there was a misunderstanding by the first manager and having dd11's stand was against their policies.  I understand that those things happen.  But I do resent the manager on duty that day yelling at my child for trying to do something positive in our community.  I was so angry about the way she was treated, she is just a child!
> 
> We packed up and left immediately but I am still so upset.  I shop at that store all the time.  All the ladies at the register and the cutting counter know me by name.  I am a good customer at that store since I am usually there twice a week buying stuff.  I found it so hard to believe that the manager would treat anybody like that, let alone a child and a frequent customer.  Thanks for letting me vent.  I have been upset about this since Saturday.   I wish I didn't have to shop there anymore but I don't really have any other choices.



Oh my goodness I am SO MAD FOR YOU!!!  What a horrible way for the manager to behave, ESPECIALLY towards a child!  I really hope that your email/letter gets some response from someone higher up because that manager NEEDS to be reprimanded and know that they cannot treat people (especially GOOD CUSTOMERS!)  like that. AND WOOOO HOOOOO on getting the "all clear" from your scan.



disney*mom*82 said:


> I am a very beginner sewer with a basic machine. I have only sewed a few things and HATE patterns, so what I do make, I just wing it. I decided to try to make DD4 a tunic length top and some matching leggings, so this is what I came up with, she wore it on our trip last week, I dont think it looked too bad, but I hope to get better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt really think to have her pose for a few good picts so you could see the outfit. I made a matching bag for her to keep her heart monitor in, she liked it a lot!
> 
> I love these kind of dresses so much more than the costume ones there, she was comfortable and it was so cute! She was suprised with makeup, the shoes, tiara, flowers, I did her nails and took her to the Barber Shop at MK and she had a haircut and they styled her hair in a bun and sprinkled her with pixie dust all before going to eat in Cinderellas Castle. What a fun day!



You just "wing it" and they turn out that great! WOW! I think I'd just wing it too if my self-creations came out half as good as yours!  Looks great and SO CUTE our your little sweetie. And what a clever idea to make the little bag for her heart monitor so it would match.  



Isatricia said:


> My latest and last dress for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a hat, a headband, a necklace and some "skin" tank tops and short sleeve shirts.  Skin shirts are a very light tan that the girls can wear under other clothes.  They love their long sleeve skin shirts but probably too warm for April in Anaheim.



that looks fantastic. I bet you are somewhat glad you are all done sewing for the trip!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the princess dresses that have been posted lately.  I need to get busy and do some things for our NYC trip since I don't think there is a Disney trip any time in our near future.



What a lucky boy! Looks great!




tinkerbell3747 said:


> I HAVE BIG NEWS!!!!
> 
> I just picked the kids up from school about an hour an half ago when DH called and said "Meet me at the house"  and I knew what that meant  It's all here and appears to be in one peice.  I spent a few mins of my lunch hour unpacking all the fabric/notions/supplies from the boxes.  I'll hopefully take the machines out of the boxes tonight!
> 
> I'll post pictures when I clock out and go home....I feel like I could make FABRIC ANGELS on the floor in my sewing room....



Well???*taps foot and looks at watch* where our pictures of this glorious sight??? HA HA just kidding, I'm sure you've just been sewing up a storm and spending every free second with your new toys. I can't wait for you to check back in and show us some of the goodies you've made.



ariekannairb said:


> Just popping in to say hi. I finally figured out the multi-post thing so will be able to do that next time, but I am not feeling well tonight so going to just drop by. I have another non-Disney dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow going to work on taking some of my son's old jeans that have holes in the knees and turning them into shorts with Disney borders along the bottom. I hope everyone has had a restful weekend!



That's beautiful. Did you use crushed penne(sp?) on the sleeves and sash? I love the colors! Can't wait to see the re-purposed shorts for your son!


I'm having a good trip visiting my gma.  I have had some good time at the sewing machine, however I forgot  to bring my camera cord so I will have to wait until I get back home to post all my creations for the week.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and HAPPY SEWING!
Sunshine


----------



## cogero

okay apologizing in advance if you have seen these on FB or my PTR or maybe I have even posted here but I can't remember 

Duffy Outfit





boy Epcot Outfit





and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more





Animal Kingdom





On the Duffy and AK outfit I am reusing shorts from August 

I have a couple other things almost done and will post on my PTR.


----------



## thebeesknees

Diane - just wanted to say how happy i am that your scan was clear!! What great news!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> That's great that you have had such good experiences with buying from foreign etsy sellers.  I have ordered things from Japan, Korea, China and Thailand (all sewing things) and have been pleased with most of my purchases.  The items from China and Thailand took forever to arrive but were nice.  The things from Korea and Japan arrive very quickly.
> Wow, I love the fabrics.  I love PINK too!  I should not look at them though.  I have recently ordered a bunch of knit fabrics because I am trying to get better about sewing with knits.  I just ordered some knits from a couple of sellers on FB and etsy to try out their stuff.



I agree, they do take a while.  I always sew in advance though because I'm so slow at it.  (Perfectionist )  I've never sewn knits, and am scared to.  I do want to lettuce edge the Jessie shirt though, and so I'm going to try with that.  The pink polka dot princess fabric that I posted will become the skirt of a tshirt dress.  It's so sweet ad cute.  I wanted to be sure that the fabric pattern could be seen.  It's expensive though, and I haven't been able to pull the trigger to buy it yet!  



mphalens said:


> I forgot to give you the pattern I use for messenger bags.  The pattern comes with 3 sizes.  Aivilo's patterns are fabulous! She offers great customer support via email and if you have questions while you're sewing she gets back to you pretty quickly in my experience.  I also know her IRL and know how much she puts into her work.  Here's a link to her instant download messenger bag pattern for $8.95.



Thanks for the link!  I was looking at her bag, and love it also.  The other one has a cute latch to it, but I like how easy the Aivilo's bags look.  She's also having a sale on Etsy right now,  and you can get 4 of her patterns for $19.  I like her wristlet and diaper/wipes carrier also.  Decisions, Decisions!  LOL



smile5sunshine said:


> Glad to hear you had a nice trip. And gracious! Could that outfit BE any cuter??? Fantastic job and I bet she received TONS of compliments on her mama's handy work.



Thanks so much!  The outfit is for our family trip in July.  I'm hoping she grows because the 'pants' are suppose to be capris.  I might have to take them up some if she doesn't.  This past trip was with some girlfriends of mine.  It's nice to have a girls' weekend every now and then.  



cogero said:


> okay apologizing in advance if you have seen these on FB or my PTR or maybe I have even posted here but I can't remember
> 
> Duffy Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy Epcot Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Duffy and AK outfit I am reusing shorts from August
> 
> I have a couple other things almost done and will post on my PTR.



Oh my Goodness!  Those are just precious!  I'm hoping my kids like Duffy when we get there.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Friends, 

I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.

I promised pictures so here they are.  I didn't get any of the notions but I have some if everything now and its so exciting.....please excuse the mess it will be all cleaned up this weekend. 






[/IMG]

there is actually over 117 different fabrics there....






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

My first test run...not to bad but it is puckering a little.  I used SUlky sticky back, I didn't hoop the fabric just the stabilizer and just laid the fabric on top of the sticky part.... this was just for practice and won't be used in any projects I just grabs some scraps....






sorry the pics are so big....note to self get a lamp....


----------



## sue_go_disney

Hello everyone,
I have been lurking again for a long time, so I should re-introduce myself.

I live near Toronto, Ontario, Canada.  I have 3 kids (2 girls and 1 boy) and don't get to Disney often enough!  I have been with the kids 3 times since 2006.    I spend too much time on the computer drooling over all your creations!   
There has been TMTQ since I was last online, but I'm hoping to keep more up-to-date, and get sewing again!
I'm envious of all you ladies who have just got a Embroidery Machine.  Hoping maybe this year... there are not as many places in Canada to get one. Maybe I'll have to pop across the border.
Keep the pics coming!
Sue


----------



## tinkbell13

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.
> 
> I promised pictures so here they are.  I didn't get any of the notions but I have some if everything now and its so exciting.....please excuse the mess it will be all cleaned up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is actually over 117 different fabrics there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first test run...not to bad but it is puckering a little.  I used SUlky sticky back, I didn't hoop the fabric just the stabilizer and just laid the fabric on top of the sticky part.... this was just for practice and won't be used in any projects I just grabs some scraps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pics are so big....note to self get a lamp....


Yay! That is a lot of fabric! I can see why you wanted to do fabric angels in it! I figured you were busy getting everything set up. Awesome first run. Can't wait to see the projects on your list.


----------



## babynala

Isatricia said:


> My latest and last dress for this trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to make a hat, a headband, a necklace and some "skin" tank tops and short sleeve shirts.  Skin shirts are a very light tan that the girls can wear under other clothes.  They love their long sleeve skin shirts but probably too warm for April in Anaheim.


practically perfect in every way  Really, it looks perfect.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is what I did for Jayden's Big Give.  If you want to see better pics, go check out his pre-trip reports. Such cuties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the princess dresses that have been posted lately.  I need to get busy and do some things for our NYC trip since I don't think there is a Disney trip any time in our near future


Love how these came out.  



4monkeys said:


> Awesome day!! VBAndrea came over for a visit. She was fantastic in helping me learn to sew again. I still have a lot to learn.... BUT I am so ecstatic about my first creation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDREA!!!:


How fun that you got to get together with Andrea.  You did a great job on the shorts.  

Diane - sorry to hear about the issues you had at Joann's.  I realize that their policy would not allow your daughter to setup but the manager did not need to yell at your DD.  How discouraging.  I hope you hear from the district manager.  I can only imagine how upsetting this is for you and your daughter.   Congratulations on the results of your scan.  What great news to celebrate.   



disney*mom*82 said:


> I am a very beginner sewer with a basic machine. I have only sewed a few things and HATE patterns, so what I do make, I just wing it. I decided to try to make DD4 a tunic length top and some matching leggings, so this is what I came up with, she wore it on our trip last week, I dont think it looked too bad, but I hope to get better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt really think to have her pose for a few good picts so you could see the outfit. I made a matching bag for her to keep her heart monitor in, she liked it a lot!
> 
> I didnt make this Belle dress, but just want to share a pict, I ordered it for her and it was sooo cute! It was a surprise for her and she loves it and has to wear it almost everyday at home now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these kind of dresses so much more than the costume ones there, she was comfortable and it was so cute! She was suprised with makeup, the shoes, tiara, flowers, I did her nails and took her to the Barber Shop at MK and she had a haircut and they styled her hair in a bun and sprinkled her with pixie dust all before going to eat in Cinderellas Castle. What a fun day!


Your DD looks so sweet in her Belle dress and all set to meet Cinderella.  I love the Mickey inspired tunic.  



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I feel like I've been gone forever!  I went on my trip to DLR and participated in MouseAdventure.  Our team came in 17th out of 120ish teams.  So, not too shabby!    It was a lot of fun, and the highlight of the day was riding the raft over to TSI and playing charades with the rest of my team on the other side of the river.
> I also finished Natalie's outfit right before we left, and thought I'd share the photos with you all.  I'm finally working on her Ariel dress now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the switch over to a new thread, and I see that you all have been busy making some fabulous things.  The boy's outfits are especially inspiring to me because I haven't made them a thing.  I might have to look into it.
> 
> Question:  What pattern do you all suggest for the cute easy shorts you're making boys?
> 
> So glad to be back!


Your DD is the cutest little thing.  I love the outfit you made - so fun!




juligrl said:


> I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!


You did a great job on the shorts.  



PurpleEars said:


> So for those of you who are thinking it is too hot...here's a picture of my world during my commute this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the white stuff on the railing and on the sides of the road is NOT powdered sugar!  It was snowing when I took the picture. By the way, I can usually see mountains (Canadian Rockies) in a distance from that angle!


Brrrrrrr.  This is why we moved from Michgian to Georgia.  




PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.
> 
> I'll look for some more pics later today or tomorrow. Looking forward to being much more active on here.


Wow, those backpacks are awesome.  I love the cowboy shirt too.  




tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.
> 
> I promised pictures so here they are.  I didn't get any of the notions but I have some if everything now and its so exciting.....please excuse the mess it will be all cleaned up this weekend.


Great job on your first applique.  Glad to see you've got your machines up and running.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

smile5sunshine said:


> Well???*taps foot and looks at watch* where our pictures of this glorious sight??? HA HA just kidding, I'm sure you've just been sewing up a storm and spending every free second with your new toys. I can't wait for you to check back in and show us some of the goodies you've made.




 I know i took forever for me to get those up.  Partly because my space all of a sudden looked like such a mess...I was kind of embarrassed then I realized if anyone would understand a messy craft room you all would....


cogero said:


> okay apologizing in advance if you have seen these on FB or my PTR or maybe I have even posted here but I can't remember
> 
> Duffy Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy Epcot Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Duffy and AK outfit I am reusing shorts from August
> 
> I have a couple other things almost done and will post on my PTR.



I posted on your PTR but I'll say it again i LOVE LOVE LOVE that Duffy outfit!

Chiara, DD wants me to make her a Nerds outfit..do you mind if we CASE yours?



tinkbell13 said:


> Yay! That is a lot of fabric! I can see why you wanted to do fabric angels in it! I figured you were busy getting everything set up. Awesome first run. Can't wait to see the projects on your list.



I am still washing everything hope to be done by tomorrow. Then its time to attack DD Customs list.  

1st up on the request list is now a Nerd's outfit....if Chiara approves well CASE off of hers cause it was awesome!  Different colors same concept....


----------



## cogero

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I posted on your PTR but I'll say it again i LOVE LOVE LOVE that Duffy outfit!
> 
> Chiara, DD wants me to make her a Nerds outfit..do you mind if we CASE yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still washing everything hope to be done by tomorrow. Then its time to attack DD Customs list.
> 
> 1st up on the request list is now a Nerd's outfit....if Chiara approves well CASE off of hers cause it was awesome!  Different colors same concept....



Oh case away. I am honored, someone wants to case me.

I picked my 770 up from the spa so I will be running booths machines tonight


----------



## tricia

casper_jj11 said:


> Hi everyone. First, I want to say how impressed I am with all the custom clothes you all make. Its just fantastic! Most of you probably don't know me but my daughter Sydney was recipiant of a Big Give in August 2010. The clothing she had for her wish trip was simply amazing. The following Spring, I posted here, very excited that we had made a trip to the US and I had bought all kinds of disney fabric, with the intention of both making some things for our next disney trip and contributing to the Big Give so we could give back a little. Well, the fabric rested in our closet for, well, over a year. Our last disney trip got cancelled and the plan now is to go in May when we're taking my parents too. I kept thinking of the fabric and kept pushing the idea aside and within the last week I've been searching You Can Make This and I've come up with many things I'd like to make for DD and my two DS's for our upcoming trip... nothing like leaving it for the last minute. If all goes well, I'm going to start contributing to the Big Give when we return... small things at first.
> 
> So, I have a few questions. I figured I'd start with a simple pillowcase dress. I bought a pdf from YCMT and had trouble understanding it. I'm not a complete newbie as I used to make costumes for my kiddos a few years ago but it just confused me. Maybe because I've been away from the machine for awhile (other than sewing sponsors onto DS's hockey jerseys!) So, I looked at Teresa's bookmarks and found a pillowcase dress there.. .and I found another online. My big problem now is taht all three are different. I'm concerned about the arm hole. The pdf I have says to cut it out after teh dress is sewn together and uses homemade bias tape to go around the hole. The one I found online says to cut a corner off each side of the fabric, so 4 sides in total before its sewn together, fold up the edges and sew it, and then sew the dress together (so no bias tape here). Finally, the link Teresa has doesn't really have armholes at all... just the top part of the dress (pillowcase style) that isn't sewn together... bottom line... which do you like best? Which works best for fitting kiddos? I'm so confused!
> 
> Second question is related to appliques. I'm going to do at least one bowling shirt for DS4 but realistically, if this takes too much time, the rest of the matching outfits may just be a tshirt with a mickey applique in the same fabric as DD's dresses and skirts (or similar fabric anyway). My machine is not fancy. It isn't digital at all. Completely manual. I've read the tutorial on making appliques and it sounds timeconsuming ... Is there an easy way to cut out the mickey head from fabric and sew the edges so they don't fray? Can this just be sewn onto a Tshirt then? Or am I missing something really important?
> 
> On a related note, and I know I'm not supposed to ask about people selling things but just a yes or no would suffice... I can search it... is there anyone that sells Mickey/Minnie face appliques with the edges serged or something that I can just buy and sew onto a tshirt myself? Plain black would be just fine. I've found sellers that sell the tshirts with applique's on them and I've found patterns for serger machines... just haven't found anyone that makes the appliques and sells just them ... does such a person exist and if so, how do I search etsy or another site to find him/her?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!



I remember you.  I couldn't wait to sign up for your Big Give, cause I could make something for each child and not have to worry about the high cost of shipping, LOL.




4monkeys said:


> Did another pair!!!  I LOVE this sewing thing. I see why everyone here loves it so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make the baby a matching pair.It's already cut, just need to iron and sew!!



Doing a great job.




juligrl said:


> I was inspired to conquer my sewing machine aversion, hence my first *machine-sewn* deco shorts!  Got this done so much faster than by hand!  Look out - there's more coming!



So cute.



PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.




Those backpacks are awesome.  I don't think I have the patience for those.



cogero said:


> okay apologizing in advance if you have seen these on FB or my PTR or maybe I have even posted here but I can't remember
> 
> Duffy Outfit



Everything is cute.  I don't think I had seen Duffy on FB.



sue_go_disney said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been lurking again for a long time, so I should re-introduce myself.
> 
> I live near Toronto, Ontario, Canada.  I have 3 kids (2 girls and 1 boy) and don't get to Disney often enough!  I have been with the kids 3 times since 2006.    I spend too much time on the computer drooling over all your creations!
> There has been TMTQ since I was last online, but I'm hoping to keep more up-to-date, and get sewing again!
> I'm envious of all you ladies who have just got a Embroidery Machine.  Hoping maybe this year... there are not as many places in Canada to get one. Maybe I'll have to pop across the border.
> Keep the pics coming!
> Sue



If you go to the Brother web site they do have a place that you can find out where all their dealers are in Ontario.  And being in Toronto, you have quite a few nice quilt shops too.


----------



## PrincessMickey

VBAndrea said:


> I love your backpacks and I don't even remember seeing them on the BG boards!  I'm glad you posted pics here.
> 
> I can't recall if I've seen your cowboy shirts or not -- I think I remember your children though -- you may have been the one that posted pics for me of long sleeve shirts under bowling shirts so I could get an idea of how it looked.


It probably was me. When they still wore the bowling shirts, they wore them throughout the winter with long sleeves underneath.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the backpacks.  I do remember when you made them for one of the Gives.  They are so cute!  Your little guys in their bowling shirts are so cute!  What a cute school idea, Cowboy Day!


Thanks! In Denver we have the stock show every January so the school does the cowboy day where they get to dress up. They also do a rodeo in gym class with lots of fun activities as well. 

Congrats on the scan, that is wonderful news!



mphalens said:


> I always ooh and ahh over your backpacks!  How difficult are they to make???


Thanks. The first one was pretty hard but that was mostly just trying to read the pattern. I guess I am spoiled by Carla's patterns. They can be a little time consuming but they are fairly easy. They get easier with each one I do. 



cogero said:


> Duffy Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy Epcot Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom


Great outfits. I like the Animal Kingdom the best!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> there is actually over 117 different fabrics there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first test run...not to bad but it is puckering a little.  I used SUlky sticky back, I didn't hoop the fabric just the stabilizer and just laid the fabric on top of the sticky part.... this was just for practice and won't be used in any projects I just grabs some scraps....


Love it! I'm jealous and can't wait until I can get an embroidery machine.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Duffy Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy Epcot Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Duffy and AK outfit I am reusing shorts from August
> 
> I have a couple other things almost done and will post on my PTR.


Chiara those turned out great!  It is great that the kids haven't outgrown all the things from your last trip and you can re-use some of them!  I love the Epcot outfits and the Duffy outfit.  Although every time I see the name Duffy I think if the Simpsons and Duff Beer.


thebeesknees said:


> Diane - just wanted to say how happy i am that your scan was clear!! What great news!!


Thanks!  We are very happy!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I've never sewn knits, and am scared to.  I do want to lettuce edge the Jessie shirt though, and so I'm going to try with that.  The pink polka dot princess fabric that I posted will become the skirt of a tshirt dress.  It's so sweet ad cute.  I wanted to be sure that the fabric pattern could be seen.  It's expensive though, and I haven't been able to pull the trigger to buy it yet!



I was scared to try sewing with knits too.  I was just inspired by Andrea who has done some sewing with them.  I just ordered some pretty knit prints from Etsy and I found some very inexpensive knit solids on the bargain rack at Hancocks when I was there today.  I can't wait to do a little more playing around with them.  I also upcycled a couple of old shirts into really cute little dresses and I used the sleeves from one to make shorts to go under it.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> there is actually over 117 different fabrics there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first test run...not to bad but it is puckering a little.  I used SUlky sticky back, I didn't hoop the fabric just the stabilizer and just laid the fabric on top of the sticky part.... this was just for practice and won't be used in any projects I just grabs some scraps....


Love your new "babies".  I am sure you have been having a blast this week!  I can't believe all those fabrics.  Can't wait to see what you start making with them.  Your first applique looks great!


----------



## Taja

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.
> 
> I promised pictures so here they are.  I didn't get any of the notions but I have some if everything now and its so exciting.....please excuse the mess it will be all cleaned up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> there is actually over 117 different fabrics there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first test run...not to bad but it is puckering a little.  I used SUlky sticky back, I didn't hoop the fabric just the stabilizer and just laid the fabric on top of the sticky part.... this was just for practice and won't be used in any projects I just grabs some scraps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pics are so big....note to self get a lamp....



Your new babies are beautiful! 

And your trial run is great! 

_Edited to add:_

_Your new fabrics look wonderful! I'm mourning my fabric stash. I had to sell or donate most of it when I down-sized. Just did not have room for it!_ 





sue_go_disney said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been lurking again for a long time, so I should re-introduce myself.
> 
> I live near Toronto, Ontario, Canada.  I have 3 kids (2 girls and 1 boy) and don't get to Disney often enough!  I have been with the kids 3 times since 2006.    I spend too much time on the computer drooling over all your creations!
> There has been TMTQ since I was last online, but I'm hoping to keep more up-to-date, and get sewing again!
> I'm envious of all you ladies who have just got a Embroidery Machine.  Hoping maybe this year... there are not as many places in Canada to get one. Maybe I'll have to pop across the border.
> Keep the pics coming!
> Sue



Hello, from a fellow lurker! I lurk more than I post. 

My sewing primarily is adult, office-appropriate stuff, so I really don't post photos. I'm planning in May to begin a school wardrobe for a special four-year-old in my life (aka Miss Abigail) who will start kindergarten in August. If I start any sooner, she probably will outgrow most of the things before school starts!  She is tall for her age (courtesy of tall parents and grandparents).


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> okay apologizing in advance if you have seen these on FB or my PTR or maybe I have even posted here but I can't remember
> 
> Duffy Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy Epcot Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Duffy and AK outfit I am reusing shorts from August
> 
> I have a couple other things almost done and will post on my PTR.



Great job on those outfits! I can't pick one that I like the most cause I like them all!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.
> 
> I promised pictures so here they are.  I didn't get any of the notions but I have some if everything now and its so exciting.....please excuse the mess it will be all cleaned up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is actually over 117 different fabrics there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first test run...not to bad but it is puckering a little.  I used SUlky sticky back, I didn't hoop the fabric just the stabilizer and just laid the fabric on top of the sticky part.... this was just for practice and won't be used in any projects I just grabs some scraps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pics are so big....note to self get a lamp....



This is SO exciting! I really look forward to seeing your creations!!



sue_go_disney said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been lurking again for a long time, so I should re-introduce myself.
> 
> I live near Toronto, Ontario, Canada.  I have 3 kids (2 girls and 1 boy) and don't get to Disney often enough!  I have been with the kids 3 times since 2006.    I spend too much time on the computer drooling over all your creations!
> There has been TMTQ since I was last online, but I'm hoping to keep more up-to-date, and get sewing again!
> I'm envious of all you ladies who have just got a Embroidery Machine.  Hoping maybe this year... there are not as many places in Canada to get one. Maybe I'll have to pop across the border.
> Keep the pics coming!
> Sue



Welcome back! It is exciting to see another Canadian hanging out here. I found the embroidery machines are cheaper in the US than here by quite a bit.


----------



## DiznyDi

What a talented group of ladies you are! The backpacks are wonderful! As are the style and variety of ensembles for the younger set.  What a way to inspire others.


----------



## DiznyDi

I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.

I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!



Those are ADORABLE!!!  Where did you get the design?  I  the hands 

~Jennifer


----------



## 4monkeys

DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!



Love those! The family will really like them!!

As for me, I did a little playing around with the boxy bag size today. Made one a little bigger and added an iron on vinyl for a little water proofing. SOmone at the store suggested it. IT was ok. 






Still loving everyone's great outfits. Too many to quote!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Good Evening all my creative friends!

Thank you to everyone who has been signing up for our "Project Hugs from Megan"  to make fleece blankets for our little orphange to be in Haiti!

as of today we have 36 promised for boys and 33 promised for girls so we are just over our half way mark!

just wanted to post this again since we have moved to a new thread since my last post!

Please go to the Big Give site and sign up if you can help us out!
we are so touched by everyone's kindness in fullfilling our goal to give each of the children 2 blankets to snuggle with!

and a big thank you to Wendy for taking care of keeping the first post update 

Thank you again  from Lisa and Megan


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> okay apologizing in advance if you have seen these on FB or my PTR or maybe I have even posted here but I can't remember
> 
> Duffy Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy Epcot Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Duffy and AK outfit I am reusing shorts from August
> 
> I have a couple other things almost done and will post on my PTR.


Beautiful work on all accounts.  I posted on your ptr that I don't even know who this Duffy character is.  Am I going to get kicked off the Dis boards for not knowing?



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.
> 
> I promised pictures so here they are.  I didn't get any of the notions but I have some if everything now and its so exciting.....please excuse the mess it will be all cleaned up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> there is actually over 117 different fabrics there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first test run...not to bad but it is puckering a little.  I used SUlky sticky back, I didn't hoop the fabric just the stabilizer and just laid the fabric on top of the sticky part.... this was just for practice and won't be used in any projects I just grabs some scraps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pics are so big....note to self get a lamp....


Awesome machines!  I love the fabric -- I'd like better pictures of them all spread out, but I guess we'll see them better as you sew things.  Your practice run is really good.  I think it's impossible to not have a wee bit of puckering on cottons.  And I love that test fabric!  I want it!



DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!


That applique design with the names and Mickey's hand is absolutely adorable!  Love them!



4monkeys said:


> Love those! The family will really like them!!
> 
> As for me, I did a little playing around with the boxy bag size today. Made one a little bigger and added an iron on vinyl for a little water proofing. SOmone at the store suggested it. IT was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving everyone's great outfits. Too many to quote!!!


Looks great!  So how many items have you made now since Tuesday???  I think you are averaging doing something every day!  My only real goal this weekend is to get a shirt made for dd -- just appliqued.  I made her a skirt last August and never did a shirt.  Started a shirt two weeks ago and my machine ate it (not my fault at all of course ) so I finally have a new shirt washed and ready to go.  I'd like her to be able to wear the outfit this week and then I need to work on another skirt I started last summer and never finished -- can't find the right color t for it but I at least still need to get the skirt done!


mommy2mrb said:


> Good Evening all my creative friends!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has been signing up for our "Project Hugs from Megan"  to make fleece blankets for our little orphange to be in Haiti!
> 
> as of today we have 36 promised for boys and 33 promised for girls so we are just over our half way mark!
> 
> just wanted to post this again since we have moved to a new thread since my last post!
> 
> Please go to the Big Give site and sign up if you can help us out!
> we are so touched by everyone's kindness in fullfilling our goal to give each of the children 2 blankets to snuggle with!
> 
> and a big thank you to Wendy for taking care of keeping the first post update
> 
> Thank you again  from Lisa and Megan


I should be able to add more once I actually look through my fleece stash -- I have some in a tote that I have yet to pull down b/c dh stole my stool.


----------



## cogero

DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!



These are too adorable.

I love the toiletry bags.

I have a few things to work on today but we shall see what gets done. I wanted to try and sleep until 7:30 but the dog and boy had other plans Oh well.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*this is the Cindy inspired sundress i made for friends going to WDW next week. they will be doing the Princess Storybook dinner in Norway. I was inspired by a dress by one of you ladies! blue sundress with slipper on the bottom. i ended up having to do a double layered skirt because the fabric was see through.i had thought baout adding her initials to the bodice but didn't have time..would be perfect since her's are H.R.H. like her royal highness!!!  'Hallie Rose H.'I am so excited for them,the kids have no idea about the trip,they think they are going to Texas with grandma! i can't wait for them to share video and pix! anyway now thatthis is finished i need to get back to dgd's easter dresses but i am helping dd move this weekend so no sewing time or energy...crunch time after that! exciting that  they will now have a bedroom to decorate for Liberty! they never found a home to buy in their price range w/ 4 bedrooms but lucked up on a rental! extra bedroom plus a small computer room and less money than they were paying for a 3 bedroom...so it's all good ,just moving is hard! 




 thanks for looking ~Beth~
*


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> I should be able to add more once I actually look through my fleece stash -- I have some in a tote that I have yet to pull down b/c dh stole my stool.



thanks Andrea


----------



## PrincessMickey

DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.


Love these. Love the look on Mickey's face!



4monkeys said:


> As for me, I did a little playing around with the boxy bag size today. Made one a little bigger and added an iron on vinyl for a little water proofing. SOmone at the store suggested it. IT was ok.


Great job on the bag! I need to make myself one.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~
> *



Love the dress!

Have a great day everyone. It is officially Spring Break and the weather is going to be great this week. We have lots of plans to be outside all week!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Super busy washing fabric, just jumped on to say HI and take a much needed break from the iron.....

TTTQ (To Tierd to Quote) but I love the towels for the Give....still trying to figure out my Pixie Dust....

Chiara, THANKS for letting me and DD case your Nerds outfit. 

Someone (sorry forgot who it was) wanted to see pictures of the Fabric all spread out.....so here is what I have I'll post a better pic once I have it all washed and put on the shelves....






Also the fabric from my test run is from Hobby Lobby I really like it.  Bought some last year but when I saw it I had to get it again...I think I may use it in my Repunzel set for DD.....

I Hope everyone has a great weekend.....happy sewing to those working on projects and enjoy the weather for those who are seeing warmer temps.....


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Hi Ladies,

I have been lurking for about 6 months now. This board inspired me to get my first sewing machine  in October and just go for it. Now, I'm addicted   And its getting worse...just got my first embroidery machine (Brother PE 770)!!

I will post some pics of my projects once I have enough posts...and figure out photobucket...

I need some help finding some lion king applique designs. I am working on some shirts for Mitchell's big give. I love heathersue's baby simba but I was hoping to find a grown up Simba and/or Nala or some other characters from the movie but I'm not having any luck. Any advice? Thanks!

Gennie


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!



Super nice!  I love the Mickey's and the hands.  



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking for about 6 months now. This board inspired me to get my first sewing machine  in October and just go for it. Now, I'm addicted   And its getting worse...just got my first embroidery machine (Brother PE 770)!!
> 
> I will post some pics of my projects once I have enough posts...and figure out photobucket...
> 
> I need some help finding some lion king applique designs. I am working on some shirts for Mitchell's big give. I love heathersue's baby simba but I was hoping to find a grown up Simba and/or Nala or some other characters from the movie but I'm not having any luck. Any advice? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



I don't have an answer to your question, but I did want to say  to the Dis!  I've been here for 9 years now, and it's a wonderful community of fans.


----------



## dianemom2

DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!


Those are adorable!  I love the design!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking for about 6 months now. This board inspired me to get my first sewing machine  in October and just go for it. Now, I'm addicted   And its getting worse...just got my first embroidery machine (Brother PE 770)!!
> 
> I will post some pics of my projects once I have enough posts...and figure out photobucket...
> 
> I need some help finding some lion king applique designs. I am working on some shirts for Mitchell's big give. I love heathersue's baby simba but I was hoping to find a grown up Simba and/or Nala or some other characters from the movie but I'm not having any luck. Any advice? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie


Hi Gennie, welcome to the group!  I am glad we inspired you to get an embroidery machine.  Have your tried Bows and Clothes for your design?  You have to sign up on her site in order to be able to see her character designs.  There is also another designer who is on Artfire, who has them.  I can't remember her shop name though.  Maybe somebody else can come up with it.


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~
> *


Sorry I missed grabbing your dress in my last post.  I thought I had it.  It is so sweet of you to make all these things for your daughter's friend's family.  The dress turned out great!  I hope her move goes well.  It sounds like they found a super house to rent!


----------



## cogero

Bows and clothes has Nala and Scar. 

I haven't seen them anywhere else


----------



## cogero

oh that is applicakes I always forget about them.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking for about 6 months now. This board inspired me to get my first sewing machine  in October and just go for it. Now, I'm addicted   And its getting worse...just got my first embroidery machine (Brother PE 770)!!
> 
> I will post some pics of my projects once I have enough posts...and figure out photobucket...
> 
> I need some help finding some lion king applique designs. I am working on some shirts for Mitchell's big give. I love heathersue's baby simba but I was hoping to find a grown up Simba and/or Nala or some other characters from the movie but I'm not having any luck. Any advice? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



Welcome!! I haven't looked for Lion King. If I come across any, I'll let you know.


----------



## hedge333

I'm terrible at quoting, sorry. 

Disneyjazz, I love the Cinderella dress. I'm sure your friend's daughter will love it. I love the little slipper on the bottom.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!


----------



## DiznyDi

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!



Oh....very nice!


----------



## pyrxtc

I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.

My first attempt,






My second attempt,


----------



## pyrxtc

Where can I find some Jasmine or Mulan fabric ?


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.
> 
> My first attempt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt,



These are very cute! Love the hearts fabric!! Great job!!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

cogero	 Bows and clothes has Nala and Scar. 

I haven't seen them anywhere else


Thanks! I also checked applicakes. No lion king stuff but saw LOTS of super cute stuff for other projects.

Now I need to figure how to properly quote in my responses....


----------



## Sandi S

Gryffinclaw said:


> cogero	 Bows and clothes has Nala and Scar.
> 
> I haven't seen them anywhere else



Where are they? Does it work like Sweet Peas Place?


----------



## smile5sunshine

cogero said:


> okay apologizing in advance if you have seen these on FB or my PTR or maybe I have even posted here but I can't remember
> 
> Duffy Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Duffy and AK outfit I am reusing shorts from August
> 
> I have a couple other things almost done and will post on my PTR.



these are all so great it's really hard to pick a favorite, but I guess I'm a sucker for Madras fabric so I pick DUFFY! 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks so much!  The outfit is for our family trip in July.  I'm hoping she grows because the 'pants' are suppose to be capris.  I might have to take them up some if she doesn't.  This past trip was with some girlfriends of mine.  It's nice to have a girls' weekend every now and then.



don't know how I missed the part about it being a "girls only trip". Man, that sounds like a slice of heaven getting to go all by yourself and be with ADULTS at Disney for DAYS (can you tell I have small kiddos who I stay at home with right now? )



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.
> 
> I promised pictures so here they are.  I didn't get any of the notions but I have some if everything now and its so exciting.....please excuse the mess it will be all cleaned up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> there is actually over 117 different fabrics there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My first test run...not to bad but it is puckering a little.  I used SUlky sticky back, I didn't hoop the fabric just the stabilizer and just laid the fabric on top of the sticky part.... this was just for practice and won't be used in any projects I just grabs some scraps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pics are so big....note to self get a lamp....



THERE it is! And what a GLORIOUS sight it is!   Your 1st test applique looks like it turned out great! 



sue_go_disney said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been lurking again for a long time, so I should re-introduce myself.
> 
> I live near Toronto, Ontario, Canada.  I have 3 kids (2 girls and 1 boy) and don't get to Disney often enough!  I have been with the kids 3 times since 2006.   I spend too much time on the computer drooling over all your creations!
> There has been TMTQ since I was last online, but I'm hoping to keep more up-to-date, and get sewing again!
> I'm envious of all you ladies who have just got a Embroidery Machine.  Hoping maybe this year... there are not as many places in Canada to get one. Maybe I'll have to pop across the border.
> Keep the pics coming
> Sue



HI! *waves* It's so fun to lurk on here and see all the wonderful creations everyone posts!



Taja said:


> _Edited to add:_
> 
> _Your new fabrics look wonderful! I'm mourning my fabric stash. I had to sell or donate most of it when I down-sized. Just did not have room for it!_
> 
> Hello, from a fellow lurker! I lurk more than I post.
> 
> My sewing primarily is adult, office-appropriate stuff, so I really don't post photos. I'm planning in May to begin a school wardrobe for a special four-year-old in my life (aka Miss Abigail) who will start kindergarten in August. If I start any sooner, she probably will outgrow most of the things before school starts!  She is tall for her age (courtesy of tall parents and grandparents).



 at having to part with your fabric stash! What a traumatic event to survive   

I would LOVE to see some of your sewing work, even if it isn't Disney related at all.  I like seeing how other people sew for themselves, as it's something I'm trying to start doing myself.



DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!



Those are super cute! I just know the family will be thrilled to receive them. 



4monkeys said:


> As for me, I did a little playing around with the boxy bag size today. Made one a little bigger and added an iron on vinyl for a little water proofing. SOmone at the store suggested it. IT was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving everyone's great outfits. Too many to quote!!!




looks great! I like the bigger size.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is the Cindy inspired sundress i made for friends going to WDW next week. they will be doing the Princess Storybook dinner in Norway. I was inspired by a dress by one of you ladies! blue sundress with slipper on the bottom. i ended up having to do a double layered skirt because the fabric was see through.i had thought baout adding her initials to the bodice but didn't have time..would be perfect since her's are H.R.H. like her royal highness!!!  'Hallie Rose H.'I am so excited for them,the kids have no idea about the trip,they think they are going to Texas with grandma! i can't wait for them to share video and pix! anyway now thatthis is finished i need to get back to dgd's easter dresses but i am helping dd move this weekend so no sewing time or energy...crunch time after that! exciting that  they will now have a bedroom to decorate for Liberty! they never found a home to buy in their price range w/ 4 bedrooms but lucked up on a rental! extra bedroom plus a small computer room and less money than they were paying for a 3 bedroom...so it's all good ,just moving is hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~
> *



VERY CUTE! I bet the little girl will LOVE it!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Super busy washing fabric, just jumped on to say HI and take a much needed break from the iron.....
> 
> TTTQ (To Tierd to Quote) but I love the towels for the Give....still trying to figure out my Pixie Dust....
> 
> Chiara, THANKS for letting me and DD case your Nerds outfit.
> 
> Someone (sorry forgot who it was) wanted to see pictures of the Fabric all spread out.....so here is what I have I'll post a better pic once I have it all washed and put on the shelves....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the fabric from my test run is from Hobby Lobby I really like it.  Bought some last year but when I saw it I had to get it again...I think I may use it in my Repunzel set for DD.....
> 
> I Hope everyone has a great weekend.....happy sewing to those working on projects and enjoy the weather for those who are seeing warmer temps.....



IT'S. SO. BEAUTIFUL. 
MUST. LOOK. AWAY.




Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking for about 6 months now. This board inspired me to get my first sewing machine  in October and just go for it. Now, I'm addicted   And its getting worse...just got my first embroidery machine (Brother PE 770)!!
> 
> I will post some pics of my projects once I have enough posts...and figure out photobucket...
> 
> I need some help finding some lion king applique designs. I am working on some shirts for Mitchell's big give. I love heathersue's baby simba but I was hoping to find a grown up Simba and/or Nala or some other characters from the movie but I'm not having any luck. Any advice? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



Hi! Ha ha, I feel that this thread should come with some sort of warning/disclaimer, because it totally sucks you in!  Can't wait to see what you've been making.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!



This is so cute! it's the first time I have seen this pattern. Great job!



pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.
> 
> My first attempt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt,




GO YOU! Both dresses look great! Hope the classes give you more confidence so you'll be sewing up a storm in no time.

Still at my gma's house and stayed up WAAAAAYYY too late tonight trying to finish two skirts for my DDs. I did it, well except for the elastic in the waist.....I always forget to get their waist measurements BEFORE I send them off to bed and it's much too hard trying to get one on a prone child without waking them up! (Don't think I haven't tried before! )  Again, an IOU on the pics as I don't have my camera cord.

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Super busy washing fabric, just jumped on to say HI and take a much needed break from the iron.....
> 
> Someone (sorry forgot who it was) wanted to see pictures of the Fabric all spread out.....so here is what I have I'll post a better pic once I have it all washed and put on the shelves....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the fabric from my test run is from Hobby Lobby I really like it.  Bought some last year but when I saw it I had to get it again...I think I may use it in my Repunzel set for DD.....
> 
> I Hope everyone has a great weekend.....happy sewing to those working on projects and enjoy the weather for those who are seeing warmer temps.....


It was I who asked.  Thanks for posting a better picture.  Now I can drool over the things I can't buy -- I looked and Hobby Lobby still has that fabric and I want it, but I can't buy any fabric right now 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!


Very cute!  I often shorten the waistband as well.  I have never ruched mine with the elastic though as I usually do appliques on mine.



pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.
> 
> My first attempt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt,


Cute!  I have that heart fabric -- I made dd a skirt for Valentine's with it.  I still have nightmares of those little shiny circles all over my dryer and other clothing!



pyrxtc said:


> Where can I find some Jasmine or Mulan fabric ?


If there is any you could find it on etsy likely from a Japanese seller.  I think there was a sheet set with Jasmine on it at one time that I saw on e-bay as well.  And I *think* I saw some Mulan on etsy once when I was doing a BG I looked but it was too expensive.


----------



## dianemom2

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!


Very cute!  I have that pattern/book but I haven't used any of the patterns yet.  I keep saying that I will but life keeps getting in the way.



pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.
> 
> My first attempt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt,


Great job!  Now that you've started sewing, you won't be able to stop 

I haven't seen any Jasmin or Mulan fabric anywhere.  Check on Etsy.  But if somebody has some, it might be pretty expensive because you can't find it easily.


----------



## SallyfromDE

pyrxtc said:


> Where can I find some Jasmine or Mulan fabric ?



I haven't been able to find any. Mulan, when you do find it, is really expensive. I saw a gorgeous peice of satin go for about $300,  a few years ago. Jasmine, you can find sheets on Ebay.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!



Great Job!  I have several Insa's planned for DD - I'll be appliquing on the top skirt so I won't put the elastic in but yours looks GREAT!......



pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.
> 
> My first attempt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt,



GREAT JOB!

Pillow case dresses where my first dresses too....I only made 2 then I was off to the races.....I suggest any CarlaC pattern from YCMT when your ready to try one.... 

I agree with the PP - once you start you won't be able to stop.....welcome to the Colorful side  Girls we got another one.....


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Sandi S said:


> Where are they? Does it work like Sweet Peas Place?



You have to email bows and clothes and sign up for an account to get access to the characters. Is sweet peas the same? I signed up for and account and "liked" her shop on fb but still cannot "see" her dis designs....


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Hi Gennie, welcome to the group!  I am glad we inspired you to get an embroidery machine.  Have your tried Bows and Clothes for your design?  You have to sign up on her site in order to be able to see her character designs.  There is also another designer who is on Artfire, who has them.  I can't remember her shop name though.  Maybe somebody else can come up with it.[/QUOTE]

Thanks!! It's good to be here .


----------



## Gryffinclaw

pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.
> 
> My first attempt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt,



Great job! My first 2 projects were pillowcases dresses. I liked the finished product but HATED the using the paper patterns. After that, I switched to ebooks from YCMT and have had a LOT more fun sewing! I recommend Carla C's peasant dress and her easy fit pants.


----------



## Meshell2002

Gryffinclaw said:


> You have to email bows and clothes and sign up for an account to get access to the characters. Is sweet peas the same? I signed up for and account and "liked" her shop on fb but still cannot "see" her dis designs....



I thought I read somewhere that she took all her characters down.....like she had gotten in trouble or something? Maybe someone who has purchased from sweet peas recently can say?


----------



## cheerupem0kidx0x

Subbing to this thread to get some ideas for our upcoming trip!


----------



## ivey_family

cogero said:


> boy Epcot Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more



I just LOVE these Epcot outfits!  Where did the Spaceship Earth Mickey head come from!  That's a great idea!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.



Congrats on finally getting set-up and starting some embroidery!  It looks fantastic!  Can't wait to see your completed creations!



DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.



These towels are AWESOME!  What a great idea!  I showed the pic to my dh and mentioned that when I get my emb machine, we can make towels like that for our Mickey Bathroom.  His response, "We'll just mess 'em up." to which I replied, "Then, I'll make MORE!"  



4monkeys said:


> As for me, I did a little playing around with the boxy bag size today. Made one a little bigger and added an iron on vinyl for a little water proofing. SOmone at the store suggested it. IT was ok.




Very nice!  Love the dots!




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> thanks for looking ~Beth~
> [/B]



Very pretty!  I'm sure that little girl will be thrilled!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been lurking for about 6 months now. This board inspired me to get my first sewing machine  in October and just go for it. Now, I'm addicted   And its getting worse...just got my first embroidery machine (Brother PE 770)!!
> 
> I will post some pics of my projects once I have enough posts...and figure out photobucket...
> 
> I need some help finding some lion king applique designs. I am working on some shirts for Mitchell's big give. I love heathersue's baby simba but I was hoping to find a grown up Simba and/or Nala or some other characters from the movie but I'm not having any luck. Any advice? Thanks!
> 
> Gennie



Welcome to the fun!



OhStuffandFluff said:


>



Very pretty!  The colors are great, and that smurf print - fun!



pyrxtc said:


> My second attempt,



Nice work!  Can't wait to see what you try next!



Sandi S said:


> Where are they? Does it work like Sweet Peas Place?





Meshell2002 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that she took all her characters down.....like she had gotten in trouble or something? Maybe someone who has purchased from sweet peas recently can say?



She hid them.  I just found this out last week.  You can email her and request access.

Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

Carrie the spaceship Mickey is from HeatherSue


----------



## ivey_family

Ok, thanks, Chiara!  Adding it to my list!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Sunshine- It is awesome to go with just adults.  Here's my little secret (don't tell anyone! )  The trip this July is my kids' first!  DH and I got married at WDW, and that is the only time he's been to 'Disney'.  I go about 2-3 times a year for long weekends with my friends.  It's wonderful!  We try all the wine and eat at the fancy restaurants.  I honestly don't know how to 'do' Disney with the kids!    I hope our trip this summer goes smooth.  I can't wait to see Carsland!


I got called off from work tonight, so I'm going to be busy making Natalie her Ariel dress.  It will take me a while though.  I love all these embroidery designs and hope to get a machine someday soon.  

Oh, and I love the pillowcase dress!  What a fantastic first project!


----------



## PurpleEars

DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!



Cute cute cute! Great job!



4monkeys said:


> As for me, I did a little playing around with the boxy bag size today. Made one a little bigger and added an iron on vinyl for a little water proofing. SOmone at the store suggested it. IT was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving everyone's great outfits. Too many to quote!!!



That is a nice bag. It looks very practical!



mommy2mrb said:


> Good Evening all my creative friends!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has been signing up for our "Project Hugs from Megan"  to make fleece blankets for our little orphange to be in Haiti!
> 
> as of today we have 36 promised for boys and 33 promised for girls so we are just over our half way mark!
> 
> just wanted to post this again since we have moved to a new thread since my last post!
> 
> Please go to the Big Give site and sign up if you can help us out!
> we are so touched by everyone's kindness in fullfilling our goal to give each of the children 2 blankets to snuggle with!
> 
> and a big thank you to Wendy for taking care of keeping the first post update
> 
> Thank you again  from Lisa and Megan



No, thank you for giving us the opportunity to make a difference in these cihldren's lives!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is the Cindy inspired sundress i made for friends going to WDW next week. they will be doing the Princess Storybook dinner in Norway. I was inspired by a dress by one of you ladies! blue sundress with slipper on the bottom. i ended up having to do a double layered skirt because the fabric was see through.i had thought baout adding her initials to the bodice but didn't have time..would be perfect since her's are H.R.H. like her royal highness!!!  'Hallie Rose H.'I am so excited for them,the kids have no idea about the trip,they think they are going to Texas with grandma! i can't wait for them to share video and pix! anyway now thatthis is finished i need to get back to dgd's easter dresses but i am helping dd move this weekend so no sewing time or energy...crunch time after that! exciting that  they will now have a bedroom to decorate for Liberty! they never found a home to buy in their price range w/ 4 bedrooms but lucked up on a rental! extra bedroom plus a small computer room and less money than they were paying for a 3 bedroom...so it's all good ,just moving is hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~
> *



The dress looks cute. I hope Hallie will like it! It must be very exciting to be decorating a nursery for Liberty!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Super busy washing fabric, just jumped on to say HI and take a much needed break from the iron.....
> 
> TTTQ (To Tierd to Quote) but I love the towels for the Give....still trying to figure out my Pixie Dust....
> 
> Chiara, THANKS for letting me and DD case your Nerds outfit.
> 
> Someone (sorry forgot who it was) wanted to see pictures of the Fabric all spread out.....so here is what I have I'll post a better pic once I have it all washed and put on the shelves....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the fabric from my test run is from Hobby Lobby I really like it.  Bought some last year but when I saw it I had to get it again...I think I may use it in my Repunzel set for DD.....
> 
> I Hope everyone has a great weekend.....happy sewing to those working on projects and enjoy the weather for those who are seeing warmer temps.....



Wow, that looks like a fun collection of fabric!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!



Great job on the skirt!



pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.
> 
> My first attempt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt,



Very nice job on the dresses. I hope you will be trying something else soon for a little bit more variety!


----------



## Sandi S

Gryffinclaw said:


> You have to email bows and clothes and sign up for an account to get access to the characters. Is sweet peas the same? I signed up for and account and "liked" her shop on fb but still cannot "see" her dis designs....





Meshell2002 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that she took all her characters down.....like she had gotten in trouble or something? Maybe someone who has purchased from sweet peas recently can say?




I have purchased from Sweet Pea in the last week - sound like she and Bows & Clothes are working the same way - smart.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> I'd been thinking about how you were 5 days "behind" because of a hurricane but hadn't had any snow days yet . . . crazy weather, huh?



I know.... crazy right 



cogero said:


> okay apologizing in advance if you have seen these on FB or my PTR or maybe I have even posted here but I can't remember
> 
> Duffy Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy Epcot Outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and because I didn't think C had enough outfits I made more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Duffy and AK outfit I am reusing shorts from August
> 
> I have a couple other things almost done and will post on my PTR.



Everything looks adorable! 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am here with pics, I have been lurking on and off through the week but have been busy setting up my machines and trying to wash and iron my fabric.
> 
> I promised pictures so here they are.  I didn't get any of the notions but I have some if everything now and its so exciting.....please excuse the mess it will be all cleaned up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



YEAH for getting your machine and love all the fabric. You can never have enought



DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.



These are adorable!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!



Looks adorable.



pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.
> 
> My second attempt,



Great job and 



pyrxtc said:


> Where can I find some Jasmine or Mulan fabric ?



As everyone else posted, that fabric is very rare. I did see Jasmine bed sheets on ebay a few weeks ago.



smile5sunshine said:


> Hi! Ha ha, I feel that this thread should come with some sort of warning/disclaimer, because it totally sucks you in!  Can't wait to see what you've been making.
> 
> Sunshine



 It really should before I joined this thread a few years ago I never knew I had a fabric obsession.



Gryffinclaw said:


> You have to email bows and clothes and sign up for an account to get access to the characters. Is sweet peas the same? I signed up for and account and "liked" her shop on fb but still cannot "see" her dis designs....



It is exactly like B&C. Send her a message on FB. She has to hit the magic button.



Meshell2002 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that she took all her characters down.....like she had gotten in trouble or something? Maybe someone who has purchased from sweet peas recently can say?



She has them hidden now.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*easter dress fro my granddaughter Avery! fabric is form my ex mil who had a stroke a few years ago,she used to sew,made quilts for all her kids,grands,great grands....last spring when she saw i was learning to sew she sent me a tub of cloth,all pastels and easter prints,she must of been planning to make easter outfits for the girls...so i am using the fabric for the grandgirls...and will try to make books or quilts with the book panels of fabric,they will be for Liberty and my niece/nephews babies when they have them! 
 anyway here is Avery's dress...i needed simple since i had so many to make abut i wanted to uuse 2 fabrics....i could of saved myself some time and energy and added a casing at the bottom with binding for elastic....but i had to do it the hard way...lol...thanks for looking! ~Beth~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i have so enjoyed everything posted lately,just no time ot stop and comment like i would like! love the towels designs so so much! wish i had an embroidery machine and had that design with a minnie head,would be do cute on a towel fro Miss Liberty who's room will be done in  b/w damask and minnie heads and hot ink...thank goodness they found and bought a bedding set so all i have to do is add minnie heads to the bed skirt and curtains! *


----------



## pyrxtc

Awesome template that I got a link to in an e-mail from Disney,

http://a.family.go.com/images/cms/d...s-mickey-mouse-pillow-craft-template-0311.pdf






I'm sure it can be re-sized and used for many, many things.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

pyrxtc said:


> Awesome template that I got a link to in an e-mail from Disney,
> 
> http://a.family.go.com/images/cms/d...s-mickey-mouse-pillow-craft-template-0311.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it can be re-sized and used for many, many things.



oooohhhh(insert little green aliens)  

Thanks for Sharing.....

So love the Easter dress very precious.  Can't quote right now at work and should be doing something they call "My Job" anyone heard of such a thing....


----------



## Tami0220

I have been lurking enjoying everyone's stuff. I have totally forgotten how to post pics. I have some stuff I would like to share but havent a clue how to post photos. I did it once about a year ago, but my brain is so full I cant remember stuff anymore. I have a small collection of Disney purses I have made and am looking forward to making girly Disney themed clothes. Have 3 grandsons and am finally getting a granddaughter next month!! Love all the stuff you all share. I cant keep up with reading all the posts tho, you all are too fast for me, lol.

So if someone could tutor me on how to post pics I would love to share. Thank you


----------



## 4monkeys

Quick drive by...  Haven't sewed in a couple days, not that I havne't wanted to. Just felt like I needed to do some yard work and cleaning.  It looks like someone dumped a bottle of yellow baby powder in my living room and dining/play room.  

Anyway.. Got two new materials to play with.  The scooby doo I plan to make the little ones either easy fits or bowling shirts. I just need to figure out what color(s) to use to make it pop. The Minnie I am going to make my mom a toiletry bag with and use my red/white polka dot material with.  Maybe with her name or initial on it.  Depends on if my friend thinks we can...






Any thoughts or suggestions? THey are always welcome.  Everything I have seen looks awesome!! Love the talent. Allison and I will be going to get some fabric to make her a sundress!!

Off to do my favorite!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Tami0220 said:


> I have been lurking enjoying everyone's stuff. I have totally forgotten how to post pics. I have some stuff I would like to share but havent a clue how to post photos. I did it once about a year ago, but my brain is so full I cant remember stuff anymore. I have a small collection of Disney purses I have made and am looking forward to making girly Disney themed clothes. Have 3 grandsons and am finally getting a granddaughter next month!! Love all the stuff you all share. I cant keep up with reading all the posts tho, you all are too fast for me, lol.
> 
> So if someone could tutor me on how to post pics I would love to share. Thank you



Hi Tami - check out the first post of this thread I am pretty sure there are instructions there for how to post pictures and even multiy quote....if you you are still stuck I am sure we canhelp you figure it out.  We love to see pictures of everyones work....


----------



## pyrxtc

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * ~Beth~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love the dress. Can't wait til i have the space to start doing more. Going to get some more fabric and some patterns and start cutting soon I guess.


----------



## pyrxtc

I just had an awesome phone call with a friend in Australia who will be heading to her fabric store near her to see what they have for Disney Fabric. if it's anything like what they are offering on Ebay Australia, I might be getting some great stuff.

I'm going to trade her some Princess and The Frog stuff for her girls. I wonder if my Aunt in Germany can get some different fabric also.


----------



## miprender

Another day down I even booked the Pirates League and DD is all excited that they added the Mermaid package again.

I did the Mickey Pirate on felt but not a fan of doing this way. It seemed like more work in the end and my cutting abilities around the design were very limited... it almost looked like my 3 year old cut it

_And I have been playing around with Photobucket_






[/IMG]


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *easter dress fro my granddaughter Avery! fabric is form my ex mil who had a stroke a few years ago,she used to sew,made quilts for all her kids,grands,great grands....last spring when she saw i was learning to sew she sent me a tub of cloth,all pastels and easter prints,she must of been planning to make easter outfits for the girls...so i am using the fabric for the grandgirls...and will try to make books or quilts with the book panels of fabric,they will be for Liberty and my niece/nephews babies when they have them!
> anyway here is Avery's dress...i needed simple since i had so many to make abut i wanted to uuse 2 fabrics....i could of saved myself some time and energy and added a casing at the bottom with binding for elastic....but i had to do it the hard way...lol...thanks for looking! ~Beth~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have so enjoyed everything posted lately,just no time ot stop and comment like i would like! love the towels designs so so much! wish i had an embroidery machine and had that design with a minnie head,would be do cute on a towel fro Miss Liberty who's room will be done in  b/w damask and minnie heads and hot ink...thank goodness they found and bought a bedding set so all i have to do is add minnie heads to the bed skirt and curtains! *


Beth, that is really cute - and I forgot to grab your Cinderella dress but that was great as well.  I love black and white damask -- an all time fav of mine!



pyrxtc said:


> Awesome template that I got a link to in an e-mail from Disney,
> 
> http://a.family.go.com/images/cms/d...s-mickey-mouse-pillow-craft-template-0311.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it can be re-sized and used for many, many things.


Cute!  Thanks for sharing -- might be fun to do some of those for BG's.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> oooohhhh(insert little green aliens)
> 
> Thanks for Sharing.....
> 
> So love the Easter dress very precious.  Can't quote right now at work and should be doing something they call "My Job" anyone heard of such a thing....


Speaking of jobs, a place I used to work at prior to having children is hiring again full time -- I actually got released b/c I went part time and they couldn't find a job sharer for me.  We really need the money and it's very tempting to apply but I don't think I can bare to leave my kids and work full time -- I may apply offering a job share and see if it gets me anywhere this time.  I loved working there, but it's just tough working full time with kids.



Tami0220 said:


> I have been lurking enjoying everyone's stuff. I have totally forgotten how to post pics. I have some stuff I would like to share but havent a clue how to post photos. I did it once about a year ago, but my brain is so full I cant remember stuff anymore. I have a small collection of Disney purses I have made and am looking forward to making girly Disney themed clothes. Have 3 grandsons and am finally getting a granddaughter next month!! Love all the stuff you all share. I cant keep up with reading all the posts tho, you all are too fast for me, lol.
> 
> So if someone could tutor me on how to post pics I would love to share. Thank you


Look on Teresa's first post on page 1 as that's where the instructions are for posting pics.


4monkeys said:


> Quick drive by...  Haven't sewed in a couple days, not that I havne't wanted to. Just felt like I needed to do some yard work and cleaning.  It looks like someone dumped a bottle of yellow baby powder in my living room and dining/play room.
> 
> Anyway.. Got two new materials to play with.  The scooby doo I plan to make the little ones either easy fits or bowling shirts. I just need to figure out what color(s) to use to make it pop. The Minnie I am going to make my mom a toiletry bag with and use my red/white polka dot material with.  Maybe with her name or initial on it.  Depends on if my friend thinks we can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? THey are always welcome.  Everything I have seen looks awesome!! Love the talent. Allison and I will be going to get some fabric to make her a sundress!!
> 
> Off to do my favorite!


I have a dark kitchen table and dusted it yesterday late morning and by dinner it was yellow again.  I actually have the heat on today though!!!  Then again, I only had upstairs windows open yesterday so how the downstairs became yellow is beyond me -- that stuff travels fast!  I also have poison ivy on my leg from the backyard -- grrr!  My dh is immune to it but we'd be living in a jungle forest of it if I waited for him to pull it up (granted, he works full time so I can't expect him to do it).

Your friend thinks you can add names to toiletry bags -- I never replied to your e-mail but my machine can do names with the fonts it came with -- I can not put Disney fonts together to make names -- I'd need a program for that which I don't have (I'd also need a brain to figure it out -- don't have that either).  I say we embroider what we can while you're over here and then some time maybe you can teach me zippers and bag construction at your house (if that's easier for you with the kids since Jonathon is only half-day for school).  Or we can applique something onto the fabric and put an initial in the that -- like a heart, shape, Mickey head -- whatever.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

First of all, I want to say that I have been lurking here for some time and I wanted to tell everyone that they are so very talented!  I have sewn on and off for a few years (I never seem to have the time to do it), but one of my resolutions for this year is to sew more often.  I am sad that I found this board after we had gone to Disney, but I will be more prepared for the next time we go.

My question for you ladies is this:  my dd is working on the pioneers at school and they will be going to a living history museum in 2 weeks.  Naturally, she wants me to make her something to wear for the event.  I do not want the outfit to look to much like a costume, so I was thinking that I would choose either the portrait peasant dress or the molly peasant dress from YCMT.  If you were to purchase only 1 pattern, which one would it be?

Many thanks in advance!

Liisa


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> anyway here is Avery's dress...i needed simple since i had so many to make abut i wanted to uuse 2 fabrics....i could of saved myself some time and energy and added a casing at the bottom with binding for elastic....but i had to do it the hard way...lol...thanks for looking! ~Beth~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beth that is very cute and it is sweet that it is made with her great grandma's fabric.



pyrxtc said:


> I just had an awesome phone call with a friend in Australia who will be heading to her fabric store near her to see what they have for Disney Fabric. if it's anything like what they are offering on Ebay Australia, I might be getting some great stuff.
> 
> I'm going to trade her some Princess and The Frog stuff for her girls. I wonder if my Aunt in Germany can get some different fabric also.


What a great idea!  I hope you are able to get some really cool fabrics!  Maybe they get some of the Asian Disney fabrics down under.



miprender said:


> Another day down I even booked the Pirates League and DD is all excited that they added the Mermaid package again.
> 
> 
> _And I have been playing around with Photobucket_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Those are adorable!  Great that you have another day done!  I just finished t-shirts for a customer who booked the mermaid package.  I'll post a picture.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> My question for you ladies is this:  my dd is working on the pioneers at school and they will be going to a living history museum in 2 weeks.  Naturally, she wants me to make her something to wear for the event.  I do not want the outfit to look to much like a costume, so I was thinking that I would choose either the portrait peasant dress or the molly peasant dress from YCMT.  If you were to purchase only 1 pattern, which one would it be?
> Liisa



I am not familiar with the Molly pattern but I think that the portrait peasant would be just perfect.  Make a little bit on the long side and add an apron or pinafore.  Then she will look just right for the field trip.  Afterwards she can use the dress either as a dress or as a nightie.

Here are a couple of things that I have been working on.  First up is a dress and capris.  I just designed the new appliques.  This is for the new movie Brave that is coming out in June.  My little niece has seen the trailer and is very excited about it so I said I would make her something.  I hadn't planned to work on it this week but I wanted to check out the appliques to make sure that they sewed out properly.













Then here are the shirts that I just did for a customer who has booked the mermaid experience:


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *easter dress fro my granddaughter Avery! fabric is form my ex mil who had a stroke a few years ago,she used to sew,made quilts for all her kids,grands,great grands....last spring when she saw i was learning to sew she sent me a tub of cloth,all pastels and easter prints,she must of been planning to make easter outfits for the girls...so i am using the fabric for the grandgirls...and will try to make books or quilts with the book panels of fabric,they will be for Liberty and my niece/nephews babies when they have them!
> anyway here is Avery's dress...i needed simple since i had so many to make abut i wanted to uuse 2 fabrics....i could of saved myself some time and energy and added a casing at the bottom with binding for elastic....but i had to do it the hard way...lol...thanks for looking! ~Beth~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have so enjoyed everything posted lately,just no time ot stop and comment like i would like! love the towels designs so so much! wish i had an embroidery machine and had that design with a minnie head,would be do cute on a towel fro Miss Liberty who's room will be done in  b/w damask and minnie heads and hot ink...thank goodness they found and bought a bedding set so all i have to do is add minnie heads to the bed skirt and curtains! *



Super cute!  Love the fabric choice and your neckline decoration.  



pyrxtc said:


> Awesome template that I got a link to in an e-mail from Disney,
> 
> http://a.family.go.com/images/cms/d...s-mickey-mouse-pillow-craft-template-0311.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it can be re-sized and used for many, many things.



Thanks for sharing!  I love it!  



4monkeys said:


> Quick drive by...  Haven't sewed in a couple days, not that I havne't wanted to. Just felt like I needed to do some yard work and cleaning.  It looks like someone dumped a bottle of yellow baby powder in my living room and dining/play room.
> 
> Anyway.. Got two new materials to play with.  The scooby doo I plan to make the little ones either easy fits or bowling shirts. I just need to figure out what color(s) to use to make it pop. The Minnie I am going to make my mom a toiletry bag with and use my red/white polka dot material with.  Maybe with her name or initial on it.  Depends on if my friend thinks we can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? THey are always welcome.  Everything I have seen looks awesome!! Love the talent. Allison and I will be going to get some fabric to make her a sundress!!
> 
> Off to do my favorite!



I think I would stick to the seafoamy green color to go with it.  I also see a little Royal blue, but feel that from far away it wouldn't match as much.  



miprender said:


> Another day down I even booked the Pirates League and DD is all excited that they added the Mermaid package again.
> 
> I did the Mickey Pirate on felt but not a fan of doing this way. It seemed like more work in the end and my cutting abilities around the design were very limited... it almost looked like my 3 year old cut it
> 
> _And I have been playing around with Photobucket_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love love love these!  I can't wait to go to WDW some day and do some pirate outfits.  



Queen of Cumberland said:


> First of all, I want to say that I have been lurking here for some time and I wanted to tell everyone that they are so very talented!  I have sewn on and off for a few years (I never seem to have the time to do it), but one of my resolutions for this year is to sew more often.  I am sad that I found this board after we had gone to Disney, but I will be more prepared for the next time we go.
> 
> My question for you ladies is this:  my dd is working on the pioneers at school and they will be going to a living history museum in 2 weeks.  Naturally, she wants me to make her something to wear for the event.  I do not want the outfit to look to much like a costume, so I was thinking that I would choose either the portrait peasant dress or the molly peasant dress from YCMT.  If you were to purchase only 1 pattern, which one would it be?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Liisa



 to the Dis!  I would choose the Portrait Peasant Dress hands down from those two choices.  Carla's patterns are wonderful.  I also love the peasant dresses made by Create Kids Couture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is the pattern that I'm using for Natalie's Alice dress, and I'm adding a pinafore to it.  I've made a few of their patterns and they are easy to use also.  If you buy them through their website, they are cheaper than on YCMT.  I can't wait to see what you've made!


----------



## 4monkeys

Those pirate outfits are adorable. I just read abut the Pirate League and was considering it?!?!?

Love the appliques and outfits. SO cute!! I want an embroidery machine.

Wanted to let all those involved in Allison's Pixie Dust Give (and anyone interested) that I finally completed her Trip Report!!  Stop by when you can!! Allison's Make-A-Wish Completed Trip Report!

Thanks for making it special!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Thank you for your advice!  I was leaning toward the portrait peasant dress, but wanted someone else's opinion before I made the leap and actually bought the pattern.  I am looking forward to buying the pattern and working on more sewing this weekend!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> Beth that is very cute and it is sweet that it is made with her great grandma's fabric.
> 
> 
> What a great idea!  I hope you are able to get some really cool fabrics!  Maybe they get some of the Asian Disney fabrics down under.
> 
> 
> Those are adorable!  Great that you have another day done!  I just finished t-shirts for a customer who booked the mermaid package.  I'll post a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the Molly pattern but I think that the portrait peasant would be just perfect.  Make a little bit on the long side and add an apron or pinafore.  Then she will look just right for the field trip.  Afterwards she can use the dress either as a dress or as a nightie.
> 
> Here are a couple of things that I have been working on.  First up is a dress and capris.  I just designed the new appliques.  This is for the new movie Brave that is coming out in June.  My little niece has seen the trailer and is very excited about it so I said I would make her something.  I hadn't planned to work on it this week but I wanted to check out the appliques to make sure that they sewed out properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are the shirts that I just did for a customer who has booked the mermaid experience:



I didn't see these the first time I posted!  I love the Brave outfit Diane!  Your digitizing is wonderful.    I can't get excited about that movie though which is weird because I typically love Pixar    The previews were just "eh" to me when I saw them in August at the D23 Expo.  John Lasseter was so excited to present it though that it was almost contagious.  The ovie poster they gave me is in the boys' room and they want to see it.  Honestly though, I wasn't excited for Up! either and now it's one of my family's favorites.


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I didn't see these the first time I posted!  I love the Brave outfit Diane!  Your digitizing is wonderful.    I can't get excited about that movie though which is weird because I typically love Pixar    The previews were just "eh" to me when I saw them in August at the D23 Expo.  John Lasseter was so excited to present it though that it was almost contagious.  The ovie poster they gave me is in the boys' room and they want to see it.  Honestly though, I wasn't excited for Up! either and now it's one of my family's favorites.



Funny that you can't get excited about the movie.  I am so happy that Pixar finally has a girl protagonist.  I am really looking forward to seeing the movie because of that.  I hope it will be as good as the other Pixar movies.  I have loved almost all of them!

BTW, my 6th grader did a biography report about Walt Disney.  Tomorrow in class they are doing a "Wax" museum of their biography reports.  It is so cute!  The kids draw a button on the back of their hands with a marker.  When you press the button, they give a 60 second presentation about the person they researched.  My daughter has to dress up like Walt Disney.  She is wearing a suit jacket and a Donald Duck shirt.  She will put a stuff Mickey Mouse on her shoulder and is going to draw on a mustache with eye liner.  She now knows so much about Walt Disney's life and keeps telling us trivia about him.


----------



## Dustykins

help finding an embroidery design

I'm getting ready to do a dress for our vow renewal/anniversary party this summer and I'm having a hard time finding an embroidery design for it.  I'm kinda doing a pinwheel theme and I'd love to embroider some pinwheels on my dress, but everything I'm finding is too big and/or too juvenile.  I'd really love a corner type design that could handle being set on point with a much more subtle pinwheel (either a tiny one among some flowers or stylized).  Have you girls seen anything?  Google has failed me.


----------



## Gryffinclaw

I just tried multi-quoting and was denied since the posts had links in them...I need to get to 10 posts before I include links in the my posts...boooooo

Anyways, just wanted to say that I love the pirate outfits and the Brave outfit. I cannot wait to see Brave! The whole fam cheered when we saw the preview, even DH is excited (very reluctant disney convert)


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *easter dress fro my granddaughter Avery! fabric is form my ex mil who had a stroke a few years ago,she used to sew,made quilts for all her kids,grands,great grands....last spring when she saw i was learning to sew she sent me a tub of cloth,all pastels and easter prints,she must of been planning to make easter outfits for the girls...so i am using the fabric for the grandgirls...and will try to make books or quilts with the book panels of fabric,they will be for Liberty and my niece/nephews babies when they have them!
> anyway here is Avery's dress...i needed simple since i had so many to make abut i wanted to uuse 2 fabrics....i could of saved myself some time and energy and added a casing at the bottom with binding for elastic....but i had to do it the hard way...lol...thanks for looking! ~Beth~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have so enjoyed everything posted lately,just no time ot stop and comment like i would like! love the towels designs so so much! wish i had an embroidery machine and had that design with a minnie head,would be do cute on a towel fro Miss Liberty who's room will be done in  b/w damask and minnie heads and hot ink...thank goodness they found and bought a bedding set so all i have to do is add minnie heads to the bed skirt and curtains! *



What a beautiful dress and a beautiful story behind it. Thanks for sharing.



4monkeys said:


> Quick drive by...  Haven't sewed in a couple days, not that I havne't wanted to. Just felt like I needed to do some yard work and cleaning.  It looks like someone dumped a bottle of yellow baby powder in my living room and dining/play room.
> 
> Anyway.. Got two new materials to play with.  The scooby doo I plan to make the little ones either easy fits or bowling shirts. I just need to figure out what color(s) to use to make it pop. The Minnie I am going to make my mom a toiletry bag with and use my red/white polka dot material with.  Maybe with her name or initial on it.  Depends on if my friend thinks we can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? THey are always welcome.  Everything I have seen looks awesome!! Love the talent. Allison and I will be going to get some fabric to make her a sundress!!
> 
> Off to do my favorite!



I think you can totally do an initial (maybe even doing an applique "by hand"). I can't wait to see what you make with the fun material.



miprender said:


> Another day down I even booked the Pirates League and DD is all excited that they added the Mermaid package again.
> 
> I did the Mickey Pirate on felt but not a fan of doing this way. It seemed like more work in the end and my cutting abilities around the design were very limited... it almost looked like my 3 year old cut it
> 
> _And I have been playing around with Photobucket_



I like the set. I can't wait to see pictures of those outfits in action!



VBAndrea said:


> Speaking of jobs, a place I used to work at prior to having children is hiring again full time -- I actually got released b/c I went part time and they couldn't find a job sharer for me.  We really need the money and it's very tempting to apply but I don't think I can bare to leave my kids and work full time -- I may apply offering a job share and see if it gets me anywhere this time.  I loved working there, but it's just tough working full time with kids.



I totally respect your willingness to stay at home with your children. I hope you can work out a jobshare arrangement at this place.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> First of all, I want to say that I have been lurking here for some time and I wanted to tell everyone that they are so very talented!  I have sewn on and off for a few years (I never seem to have the time to do it), but one of my resolutions for this year is to sew more often.  I am sad that I found this board after we had gone to Disney, but I will be more prepared for the next time we go.
> 
> My question for you ladies is this:  my dd is working on the pioneers at school and they will be going to a living history museum in 2 weeks.  Naturally, she wants me to make her something to wear for the event.  I do not want the outfit to look to much like a costume, so I was thinking that I would choose either the portrait peasant dress or the molly peasant dress from YCMT.  If you were to purchase only 1 pattern, which one would it be?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Liisa



I just want to say welcome. I see that your question has been answered. Given your location description, are you from Vancouver Island or somewhere near there?



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I have been working on.  First up is a dress and capris.  I just designed the new appliques.  This is for the new movie Brave that is coming out in June.  My little niece has seen the trailer and is very excited about it so I said I would make her something.  I hadn't planned to work on it this week but I wanted to check out the appliques to make sure that they sewed out properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are the shirts that I just did for a customer who has booked the mermaid experience:



Great job on the design. The mermaid shirts are great too. I am sure the girls will really like them!



Dustykins said:


> help finding an embroidery design
> 
> I'm getting ready to do a dress for our vow renewal/anniversary party this summer and I'm having a hard time finding an embroidery design for it.  I'm kinda doing a pinwheel theme and I'd love to embroider some pinwheels on my dress, but everything I'm finding is too big and/or too juvenile.  I'd really love a corner type design that could handle being set on point with a much more subtle pinwheel (either a tiny one among some flowers or stylized).  Have you girls seen anything?  Google has failed me.



I don't have any suggestions but I want to say congratulations on your upcoming anniversary!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

PurpleEars said:


> I just want to say welcome. I see that your question has been answered. Given your location description, are you from Vancouver Island or somewhere near there?



You are very close -  I am actually from Vancouver.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> Funny that you can't get excited about the movie.  I am so happy that Pixar finally has a girl protagonist.  I am really looking forward to seeing the movie because of that.  I hope it will be as good as the other Pixar movies.  I have loved almost all of them!
> 
> BTW, my 6th grader did a biography report about Walt Disney.  Tomorrow in class they are doing a "Wax" museum of their biography reports.  It is so cute!  The kids draw a button on the back of their hands with a marker.  When you press the button, they give a 60 second presentation about the person they researched.  My daughter has to dress up like Walt Disney.  She is wearing a suit jacket and a Donald Duck shirt.  She will put a stuff Mickey Mouse on her shoulder and is going to draw on a mustache with eye liner.  She now knows so much about Walt Disney's life and keeps telling us trivia about him.



You need to post a pic!  That sounds adorable.    I hope my kids grow up and love Walt and his company as much as I do.   

I have the bodice to the Ariel dress done, and have been working on the overskirt.  I'm using an Ariel that Diane appliqued for me plus ribbons and buttons to make roses and I hope it turns out as fabulous as I envision it.

I stitched my first princess seam for this dress and am feeling pretty accomplished now.   



I wanted to let you all know that one of my favorite pattern companies has a free pattern out for Tutorial Tuesday right now.  It's a simple skirt made with ruffle fabric but I thought it was cute and thought maybe some of you would be interested.  Go here to see it.  Also if you look for other Tutorial Tuesday patterns, you see some other cute items.  I'm loving the patchwork skirt one.


----------



## cogero

so much cuteness being posted. I am not ignoring the thread just totally crazy busy between work, orders and finishing up things for our trip.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Another day down I even booked the Pirates League and DD is all excited that they added the Mermaid package again.
> 
> I did the Mickey Pirate on felt but not a fan of doing this way. It seemed like more work in the end and my cutting abilities around the design were very limited... it almost looked like my 3 year old cut it
> 
> _And I have been playing around with Photobucket_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Awesome!  I really love the Minnie one.  I can't see the fabric well on your dd's skirt (that's a hint to post a bigger picture of the skirt!).  I saw Nini use the photobucket collage -- if it's easy to figure out I'll have to try it.  If it's too time consuming perhaps not.

Michelle, do you happen to know off hand if Just Fabrics has any Harry Potter fabric?



Queen of Cumberland said:


> First of all, I want to say that I have been lurking here for some time and I wanted to tell everyone that they are so very talented!  I have sewn on and off for a few years (I never seem to have the time to do it), but one of my resolutions for this year is to sew more often.  I am sad that I found this board after we had gone to Disney, but I will be more prepared for the next time we go.
> 
> My question for you ladies is this:  my dd is working on the pioneers at school and they will be going to a living history museum in 2 weeks.  Naturally, she wants me to make her something to wear for the event.  I do not want the outfit to look to much like a costume, so I was thinking that I would choose either the portrait peasant dress or the molly peasant dress from YCMT.  If you were to purchase only 1 pattern, which one would it be?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Liisa


I have not done the Molly Peasant but I have done many Portrait Peasants and it's easy and would work great for what you have in mind.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I have been working on.  First up is a dress and capris.  I just designed the new appliques.  This is for the new movie Brave that is coming out in June.  My little niece has seen the trailer and is very excited about it so I said I would make her something.  I hadn't planned to work on it this week but I wanted to check out the appliques to make sure that they sewed out properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are the shirts that I just did for a customer who has booked the mermaid experience:


I don't know the movie, but the dress looks great!  Are you still using up your stash?  I have been sooooo good and my only fabric purchase in the last three months was for a BG.  

I have always loved that mermaid design -- the shirts look fabulous 




LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> You need to post a pic!  That sounds adorable.    I hope my kids grow up and love Walt and his company as much as I do.
> 
> I have the bodice to the Ariel dress done, and have been working on the overskirt.  I'm using an Ariel that Diane appliqued for me plus ribbons and buttons to make roses and I hope it turns out as fabulous as I envision it.
> 
> I stitched my first princess seam for this dress and am feeling pretty accomplished now.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that one of my favorite pattern companies has a free pattern out for Tutorial Tuesday right now.  It's a simple skirt made with ruffle fabric but I thought it was cute and thought maybe some of you would be interested.  Go here to see it.  Also if you look for other Tutorial Tuesday patterns, you see some other cute items.  I'm loving the patchwork skirt one.


Thanks for the info -- I actually have one of the other tuts pinned on pinterest !  I actually want to make myself a skirt with the ruffled knit but I really need to use some of the fabrics I own first.


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> You need to post a pic!  That sounds adorable.    I hope my kids grow up and love Walt and his company as much as I do.
> 
> I have the bodice to the Ariel dress done, and have been working on the overskirt.  I'm using an Ariel that Diane appliqued for me plus ribbons and buttons to make roses and I hope it turns out as fabulous as I envision it.
> 
> I stitched my first princess seam for this dress and am feeling pretty accomplished now.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that one of my favorite pattern companies has a free pattern out for Tutorial Tuesday right now.  It's a simple skirt made with ruffle fabric but I thought it was cute and thought maybe some of you would be interested.  Go here to see it.  Also if you look for other Tutorial Tuesday patterns, you see some other cute items.  I'm loving the patchwork skirt one.


I can't wait to see your Ariel dress.  I am sure it will look amazing!  I am going to check out the free Tutorial Tuesday pattern too.  I have seen that ruffle fabric but never worked with it.  It is so cute!



VBAndrea said:


> I don't know the movie, but the dress looks great!  Are you still using up your stash?  I have been sooooo good and my only fabric purchase in the last three months was for a BG.


Brave is the new Pixar movie that is coming out in June.  We are all excited to see it because it will have a girl at the main character!  I am still doing pretty well on using up my stash but I have caved in and bought some new stuff.  So much of what is in my stash is very patterned and I needed some plainer things to mix in.  For the Brave outfits, I already had the blue fabric but I needed to buy the orange to trim it up.  I have two more half done projects that I am working on.  One I bought 1 yard of new fabric and the other one I am using fabric totally from my stash.  I am about to post a picture of my Big Give outfits since the family has received them.  The fabric all came from my stash and so did the baby girl's shirt but I did have to buy the t-shirts for the boys.  But I hit a BOGO sale at Old Navy

So here is what I made for the newest Big Give:


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Awesome!  I really love the Minnie one.  I can't see the fabric well on your dd's skirt (that's a hint to post a bigger picture of the skirt!).  I saw Nini use the photobucket collage -- if it's easy to figure out I'll have to try it.  If it's too time consuming perhaps not.
> 
> .



So...are you saying if I can do it anyone can?   LOLOLOLOL!

Well...it IS really easy!  Go to edit... click collage and follow the prompts.  Just make sure it is on the actual picture and not on collage from all your pictures...because you don't get the option to add your pictures!


The collage part takes all of 2 minutes...the deciding which pictures to add to the collage takes...well...if you are me...much too long!  :LOL!

(My problem is getting the picture to post on Disboards....


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

I just went and played with the photo collage feature.  It was pretty easy!
Here is my picture that I made:


----------



## 4monkeys

dianemom2 said:


> I just went and played with the photo collage feature.  It was pretty easy!
> Here is my picture that I made:



I like all of those outfits. THey are cute. I also saw them on the kiddos...too sweet!!  LOVE both those Mickeys.  I have yet to find any mickey around here that isn't feminine.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> I can't wait to see your Ariel dress.  I am sure it will look amazing!  I am going to check out the free Tutorial Tuesday pattern too.  I have seen that ruffle fabric but never worked with it.  It is so cute!



These are so cute. 

I find myself having to buy plainer fabrics all the time lately.


----------



## bear_mom

Long time lurker, occassional poster (usually near an upcoming trip) here with a question:

I was at work and saw someone with the cutest Marie print scrub top and thought it would make a cute skirt for dd - she LOVES Marie (and is 10). 

I bought a 2xl top and have enough fabric to get 1/2 of a flouncy skirt from CarlaC. So my question is: would you do 2 panels of Marie and 2 panels of a coordinating fabric or 4 panels of Marie and 4 panels of coordinating (4 of one color or 2 of 2 different colors).

I tried to find a link to the top so you can see it, but can't seem to find it. The fabric background is black with purple ribbons.

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## SallyfromDE

Help:

Has anyone seen Tinkerbelle wing applique? I found this, even tho' they are fae, they just aren't tinkerbelle looking. I'd love to do it on the back of a shirt. 

http://www.urbanthreads.com/product_details?product_id=1868&category_id=6


----------



## 4monkeys

SallyfromDE said:


> Help:
> 
> Has anyone seen Tinkerbelle wing applique? I found this, even tho' they are fae, they just aren't tinkerbelle looking. I'd love to do it on the back of a shirt.
> 
> http://www.urbanthreads.com/product_details?product_id=1868&category_id=6



I have never appliqued before.. but would you be able to stop the process if the wings were the first to be put on???    Not sure if that's what you do, or if it's possible, but just a thought


----------



## babynala

I probably missed a few quotes since I have been on and off the boards so I apologize if I did not quote everyone's wonderful work.  Welcome to all the folks!



DiznyDi said:


> I finished these this afternoon for the current Big Give.
> 
> I'm really experimenting with photo bucket and resizing my photos.  Until just a month ago I had only dial-up internet service available and rarely did anything with photos.  This high-speed, high-tech stuff is still somewhat mind-boggling for me.  I'll get better, promise!


These are so cute.  What a great idea.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is the Cindy inspired sundress i made for friends going to WDW next week. they will be doing the Princess Storybook dinner in Norway. I was inspired by a dress by one of you ladies! blue sundress with slipper on the bottom. i ended up having to do a double layered skirt because the fabric was see through.i had thought baout adding her initials to the bodice but didn't have time..would be perfect since her's are H.R.H. like her royal highness!!!  'Hallie Rose H.'I am so excited for them,the kids have no idea about the trip,they think they are going to Texas with grandma! i can't wait for them to share video and pix! anyway now thatthis is finished i need to get back to dgd's easter dresses but i am helping dd move this weekend so no sewing time or energy...crunch time after that! exciting that  they will now have a bedroom to decorate for Liberty! they never found a home to buy in their price range w/ 4 bedrooms but lucked up on a rental! extra bedroom plus a small computer room and less money than they were paying for a 3 bedroom...so it's all good ,just moving is hard!
> *


How sweet.  I love the shoe on the skirt of the dress.  



4monkeys said:


> As for me, I did a little playing around with the boxy bag size today. Made one a little bigger and added an iron on vinyl for a little water proofing. SOmone at the store suggested it. IT was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving everyone's great outfits. Too many to quote!!!


Great job. Was the vinyl hard to sew?



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to share my first attempt at making the Insa skirt. I shortened the waistband and felt like that fit my daughter a little better.  I am really liking this pattern and the book as a whole!!


Your insa came out really nice and your DD is sooooo cute.  



pyrxtc said:


> I just took my first sewing class yesterday. Never touched a machine before. I decided today would be a good day to try to make some pillow case dresses. I used no pattern, just tried to copy what I saw online everywhere.


Very impressive!  The dresses look great.  If you try a CarlaC pattern like others have suggested you will be surprised at what you can make even as a beginner.  



PurpleEars said:


> No, thank you for giving us the opportunity to make a difference in these cihldren's lives!






DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *easter dress fro my granddaughter Avery! fabric is form my ex mil who had a stroke a few years ago,she used to sew,made quilts for all her kids,grands,great grands....last spring when she saw i was learning to sew she sent me a tub of cloth,all pastels and easter prints,she must of been planning to make easter outfits for the girls...so i am using the fabric for the grandgirls...and will try to make books or quilts with the book panels of fabric,they will be for Liberty and my niece/nephews babies when they have them!
> anyway here is Avery's dress...i needed simple since i had so many to make abut i wanted to uuse 2 fabrics....i could of saved myself some time and energy and added a casing at the bottom with binding for elastic....but i had to do it the hard way...lol...thanks for looking! ~Beth~  *


This dress is so cute.  I love how you did the neckline and the trim.  You always create such wonderful things.  




miprender said:


> Another day down I even booked the Pirates League and DD is all excited that they added the Mermaid package again.
> 
> I did the Mickey Pirate on felt but not a fan of doing this way. It seemed like more work in the end and my cutting abilities around the design were very limited... it almost looked like my 3 year old cut it
> 
> _And I have been playing around with Photobucket_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Everything looks great.  I like how you did the boys shorts with the pockets.  I bet they will have a blast at the PL



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I have been working on.  First up is a dress and capris.  I just designed the new appliques.  This is for the new movie Brave that is coming out in June.  My little niece has seen the trailer and is very excited about it so I said I would make her something.  I hadn't planned to work on it this week but I wanted to check out the appliques to make sure that they sewed out properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are the shirts that I just did for a customer who has booked the mermaid experience:


Cute mermaid shirts and I love the Brave dress you made.  Your digitizing is looking really good.  My DD can't wait to see that movie but she keeps talking about and quoting the characters "wearing man skirts"  This cracked me up because I never heard a kilt being called a "man skirt" before.  



dianemom2 said:


> I am about to post a picture of my Big Give outfits since the family has received them.  The fabric all came from my stash and so did the baby girl's shirt but I did have to buy the t-shirts for the boys.  But I hit a BOGO sale at Old Navy
> 
> So here is what I made for the newest Big Give:


Love these sets and great job using up your stash.


----------



## Tami0220

Ok this is a test I copies three pics of stuff I've done but it looks like only one posted so I'm not sure which it is. So it's either a purse I made, a banner, or my room sign


----------



## Tami0220

Oh it was the door sign, our last name is Simpson.  This one should be the banner I made for a double dip, that, alas, we had to change so I sent it to someone in our FE group
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im going to try and do two pics in one msg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This should be one the purses I've made.




And, just for the heck of it, I make cakes.


----------



## Tami0220

Sorry about the size on some of the pics. I'm relearning      But I did it. Thanks to the excellent directions on page 1. Thank you for directing me there


----------



## Colleen27

Okay, I totally missed the move and have no hope of keeping up in gardening season, but I hope y'all don't mind me popping in with a quick question. 

Where do y'all resell outgrown customs? 

I was looking around on eBay but I haven't sold there in forever and it seems like there aren't many buyers any more, lots of listings with <24hrs remaining and no bids at all. Has everyone moved on to greener pastures that I just don't know about or is there really that little of a market for custom resells right now?


----------



## cogero

There is a group on Facebook for selling customs.

Custom Boutique Resell group.


----------



## aripantaloon

I'm just about to buy a Brother PE770 embroidery machine and wanted to make some cute things for my girls for our upcoming trip.  I need more places to find digital designs to buy.  I know of the Frou Frou site and have several from there that I want, but I'm looking for others, specifically for princesses.  Someone on another site posted a picture of a dress that she bought on etsy for her DD that had an oval with a design of Rapunzel and another of Ariel kind of like a cameo that was about 3x5 or so in size.  I really liked that design and wanted to see if I could find something like that, but didn't have much luck.  I also wanted to find more examples of Monsters Inc. and Toy Story as well as the Nemo crew.

Thanks for any help you can give.  Since I'm new at the whole digital file thing, I would never be able to digitize an image myself, so that option is out for now.

Also, does anyone know where to buy Monsters Inc fabric?  I've tried google searches, but didn't come up with much.  There seems to be a Monsters Inc door fabric that is discontinued that goes for a fortune on ebay for just a fat quarter, but I would want something cheaper and more available since I would want to make a dress or skirt x3.


----------



## Tami0220

This is a combination beach/sewing bag








I didnt make this shirt but I did go crazy embellishing it. You can sort of see thru to the back. It is a large Mickey head that I set rhinestones one at a time





And last but not least, the  first purse I made. Again the rhinestones were set one at a tiime. I even put a hidden Mickey in the lower corner of the front pocket





Ok, that's all I have for now. I have been working on baby stuff. Christening dress, quilts, hair bows. Nothing more Disney yet. Yet is the operative word


----------



## dianemom2

bear_mom said:


> Long time lurker, occassional poster (usually near an upcoming trip) here with a question:
> 
> I was at work and saw someone with the cutest Marie print scrub top and thought it would make a cute skirt for dd - she LOVES Marie (and is 10).
> 
> I bought a 2xl top and have enough fabric to get 1/2 of a flouncy skirt from CarlaC. So my question is: would you do 2 panels of Marie and 2 panels of a coordinating fabric or 4 panels of Marie and 4 panels of coordinating (4 of one color or 2 of 2 different colors).
> 
> I tried to find a link to the top so you can see it, but can't seem to find it. The fabric background is black with purple ribbons.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily


That sounds like cute fabric!  I think it would depend on how large the Marie print is to determine how small I cut the panels.  If it is a larger print then use 2 panels.  A smaller print would look ok on 4 panels and it would spread the design around more.





aripantaloon said:


> I'm just about to buy a Brother PE770 embroidery machine and wanted to make some cute things for my girls for our upcoming trip.  I need more places to find digital designs to buy.  I know of the Frou Frou site and have several from there that I want, but I'm looking for others, specifically for princesses.  Someone on another site posted a picture of a dress that she bought on etsy for her DD that had an oval with a design of Rapunzel and another of Ariel kind of like a cameo that was about 3x5 or so in size.  I really liked that design and wanted to see if I could find something like that, but didn't have much luck.  I also wanted to find more examples of Monsters Inc. and Toy Story as well as the Nemo crew.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where to buy Monsters Inc fabric?  I've tried google searches, but didn't come up with much.  There seems to be a Monsters Inc door fabric that is discontinued that goes for a fortune on ebay for just a fat quarter, but I would want something cheaper and more available since I would want to make a dress or skirt x3.


I am sure you will love  having an embroidery machine.  Try looking on etsy at some of the designs.  I think the oval designs might be from KiralynB.  Although her designs are probably larger than 3x5. I think her oval designs are 5x7 and 6x10.  I haven't seen any Monsters Inc. fabric.   I would imagine that if the Monsters Inc. fabric is expensive on Ebay, it will also be pricey on etsy.  



Tami0220 said:


> This is a combination beach/sewing bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make this shirt but I did go crazy embellishing it. You can sort of see thru to the back. It is a large Mickey head that I set rhinestones one at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, the  first purse I made. Again the rhinestones were set one at a tiime. I even put a hidden Mickey in the lower corner of the front pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's all I have for now. I have been working on baby stuff. Christening dress, quilts, hair bows. Nothing more Disney yet. Yet is the operative word


Love all your stuff.  I didn't quote your other stuff because it would have been so many pictures but it is great!  Your tote bag is wonderful.  Did you paint on the designs?  They are wonderful!  So are your rhinestone Mickey heads!  Great job on everything!


----------



## miprender

For Monster Inc fabric you can usually find some on Etsy.




dianemom2 said:


> .
> Those are adorable!  Great that you have another day done!  I just finished t-shirts for a customer who booked the mermaid package.  I'll post a picture.



Thanks! I figure if I finish a set a week I should finish on time. Of course I will probably add more things too.




dianemom2 said:


> .
> Here are a couple of things that I have been working on.  First up is a dress and capris.  I just designed the new appliques.  This is for the new movie Brave that is coming out in June.  My little niece has seen the trailer and is very excited about it so I said I would make her something.  I hadn't planned to work on it this week but I wanted to check out the appliques to make sure that they sewed out properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are the shirts that I just did for a customer who has booked the mermaid experience:



Love the Brave design and those mermaids are so cute.

Funny about Brave, my DD has no interest in seeing it but I think it looks like a terrific movie. 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I love love love these!  I can't wait to go to WDW some day and do some pirate outfits.


Thanks!



4monkeys said:


> Those pirate outfits are adorable. I just read abut the Pirate League and was considering it?!?!?



We did it last summer and it really was a great experience. I glad they wanted to do it again.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Anyways, just wanted to say that I love the pirate outfits and the Brave outfit. I cannot wait to see Brave! The whole fam cheered when we saw the preview, even DH is excited (very reluctant disney convert)



Thanks!



PurpleEars said:


> I like the set. I can't wait to see pictures of those outfits in action!



Me too  I need a vacation NOW!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I wanted to let you all know that one of my favorite pattern companies has a free pattern out for Tutorial Tuesday right now.  It's a simple skirt made with ruffle fabric but I thought it was cute and thought maybe some of you would be interested.  Go here to see it.  Also if you look for other Tutorial Tuesday patterns, you see some other cute items.  I'm loving the patchwork skirt one.



Thanks for the link. I'll have to try it out.

FOR ANDREA.... it's the I♥Will fabric that I've had since last year







VBAndrea said:


> Awesome!  I really love the Minnie one.  I can't see the fabric well on your dd's skirt (that's a hint to post a bigger picture of the skirt!).  I saw Nini use the photobucket collage -- if it's easy to figure out I'll have to try it.  If it's too time consuming perhaps not.
> 
> Michelle, do you happen to know off hand if Just Fabrics has any Harry Potter fabric?



Thanks Adrea... And sadly NO she doesn't have any HP fabric as I have already asked. 




dianemom2 said:


> So here is what I made for the newest Big Give:



Those outfits are adorable!



SallyfromDE said:


> Help:
> 
> Has anyone seen Tinkerbelle wing applique? I found this, even tho' they are fae, they just aren't tinkerbelle looking. I'd love to do it on the back of a shirt.
> 
> http://www.urbanthreads.com/product_details?product_id=1868&category_id=6



Sorry I've not seen any appliques with just the wings.



babynala said:


> Everything looks great.  I like how you did the boys shorts with the pockets.  I bet they will have a blast at the PL



Thanks... its funny because we all seem to be adding pockets to the easy fit pants/shorts.



Tami0220 said:


> O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just for the heck of it, I make cakes.



Love everything you posted but that cake is just amazing


----------



## Tami0220

I did paint the Mickey & Minnie designs on the shirt. Thank you, it was one of my wild moods. lol The bags were embroidered and the banner & sign were applique and painting and free motion quilting.


----------



## Mom2SamandJames

I haven't been on in a long time due to life in general, but I just found out that my son's school chorus group will be performing at Disney World in November.  I can't remember the name of the place to go to purchase the precious Christmas Disney appliques.  I remember she and her sister were on this board, but I can't remember her name.  Her sister's name is Teresa.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been on in a long time due to life in general, but I just found out that my son's school chorus group will be performing at Disney World in November.  I can't remember the name of the place to go to purchase the precious Christmas Disney appliques.  I remember she and her sister were on this board, but I can't remember her name.  Her sister's name is Teresa.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?



Frou Frou by HeatherSue   She's also on Facebook

~Jennifer


----------



## mphalens

Michelle - 

(apparently I'm just calling you out all over the DISboards tonight  )

We can go see Brave together this summer   I can't wait to see it!!!  I don't know that the boys want to see it, but I know I do!


----------



## PurpleEars

Queen of Cumberland said:


> You are very close -  I am actually from Vancouver.



Cool, it is always nice to know another western Canadian!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I wanted to let you all know that one of my favorite pattern companies has a free pattern out for Tutorial Tuesday right now.  It's a simple skirt made with ruffle fabric but I thought it was cute and thought maybe some of you would be interested.  Go here to see it.  Also if you look for other Tutorial Tuesday patterns, you see some other cute items.  I'm loving the patchwork skirt one.



Thanks for sharing the link!



dianemom2 said:


> So here is what I made for the newest Big Give:



Very cute! Thank you for making something special for this family!



bear_mom said:


> Long time lurker, occassional poster (usually near an upcoming trip) here with a question:
> 
> I was at work and saw someone with the cutest Marie print scrub top and thought it would make a cute skirt for dd - she LOVES Marie (and is 10).
> 
> I bought a 2xl top and have enough fabric to get 1/2 of a flouncy skirt from CarlaC. So my question is: would you do 2 panels of Marie and 2 panels of a coordinating fabric or 4 panels of Marie and 4 panels of coordinating (4 of one color or 2 of 2 different colors).
> 
> I tried to find a link to the top so you can see it, but can't seem to find it. The fabric background is black with purple ribbons.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily



The decision may be driven by the size of the skirt vs. the size of the print.



Tami0220 said:


> Oh it was the door sign, our last name is Simpson.  This one should be the banner I made for a double dip, that, alas, we had to change so I sent it to someone in our FE group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try and do two pics in one msg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be one the purses I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just for the heck of it, I make cakes.



Great job on everything! The cake looks delicious!



aripantaloon said:


> I'm just about to buy a Brother PE770 embroidery machine and wanted to make some cute things for my girls for our upcoming trip.  I need more places to find digital designs to buy.  I know of the Frou Frou site and have several from there that I want, but I'm looking for others, specifically for princesses.  Someone on another site posted a picture of a dress that she bought on etsy for her DD that had an oval with a design of Rapunzel and another of Ariel kind of like a cameo that was about 3x5 or so in size.  I really liked that design and wanted to see if I could find something like that, but didn't have much luck.  I also wanted to find more examples of Monsters Inc. and Toy Story as well as the Nemo crew.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.  Since I'm new at the whole digital file thing, I would never be able to digitize an image myself, so that option is out for now.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where to buy Monsters Inc fabric?  I've tried google searches, but didn't come up with much.  There seems to be a Monsters Inc door fabric that is discontinued that goes for a fortune on ebay for just a fat quarter, but I would want something cheaper and more available since I would want to make a dress or skirt x3.



I don't have suggestions for Monster's Inc. For the applique, I would suggest searching on etsy. I remember MissKenzieMac has princess applique in vines and I know another poster has princess applique in ovals, I just can't remember her name right now.



Tami0220 said:


> This is a combination beach/sewing bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make this shirt but I did go crazy embellishing it. You can sort of see thru to the back. It is a large Mickey head that I set rhinestones one at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, the  first purse I made. Again the rhinestones were set one at a tiime. I even put a hidden Mickey in the lower corner of the front pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's all I have for now. I have been working on baby stuff. Christening dress, quilts, hair bows. Nothing more Disney yet. Yet is the operative word



Thanks for sharing the pictures. I always like to see Disney stuff for adults!



miprender said:


> FOR ANDREA.... it's the I♥Will fabric that I've had since last year



That's the perfect fabric for the skirt!



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been on in a long time due to life in general, but I just found out that my son's school chorus group will be performing at Disney World in November.  I can't remember the name of the place to go to purchase the precious Christmas Disney appliques.  I remember she and her sister were on this board, but I can't remember her name.  Her sister's name is Teresa.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?



Try Frou Frou by Heather Sue


----------



## aripantaloon

dianemom2 said:


> I am sure you will love  having an embroidery machine.  Try looking on etsy at some of the designs.  I think the oval designs might be from KiralynB.  Although her designs are probably larger than 3x5. I think her oval designs are 5x7 and 6x10.  I haven't seen any Monsters Inc. fabric.   I would imagine that if the Monsters Inc. fabric is expensive on Ebay, it will also be pricey on etsy.



Thanks!  I did see some of KrialynB's designs on etsy!  They weren't exactly the ones that I saw on the dresses, but they were in the back of my mind, for sure.  Maybe I'm not doing the right search for the Disney designs on etsy, but I didn't find as many as I thought I would find.  I searched "Disney machine embroidery" and got 476 items with many of them really not Disney in the first place.  What should I use for a search term?  I noticed that many of them, probably for copyright reasons, use names like "Asian princess" for Mulan.  How does one find what you need if you don't even know what to search for?  

Another question:  I found several Disney fonts with a wide range of prices.  Are they all pretty much the same if they come with the same things?  Like if they all come with upper and lower case, numbers, and punctuation and come in the same sizes are they basically the same thing?  I don't want to pay more than I need to, but at the same time, I don't want to cheapen out and find out that it's not quite the same font style.


----------



## bear_mom

dianemom2 said:


> That sounds like cute fabric!  I think it would depend on how large the Marie print is to determine how small I cut the panels.  If it is a larger print then use 2 panels.  A smaller print would look ok on 4 panels and it would spread the design around more.



I found a link to the top:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maries-Pink-Bow-and-Kitten-Print-Mock-Wrap-Scrub-Top/19498246


----------



## Blyssfull

Dustykins said:


> help finding an embroidery design
> 
> I'm getting ready to do a dress for our vow renewal/anniversary party this summer and I'm having a hard time finding an embroidery design for it.  I'm kinda doing a pinwheel theme and I'd love to embroider some pinwheels on my dress, but everything I'm finding is too big and/or too juvenile.  I'd really love a corner type design that could handle being set on point with a much more subtle pinwheel (either a tiny one among some flowers or stylized).  Have you girls seen anything?  Google has failed me.



Ahhhh! I love pinwheels! www.hangtodryapplique.com has some pinwheel designs that are nice. Her designs are usually very "vintage" and/or sophisticated looking so she might have something appropriate for what you're looking for. She usually also has a coupon code floating around so make sure to sign up for her newsletter b/c she doesn't run sales very often. Here's the design I was thinking of...http://www.hangtodryapplique.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HTD-Pinwheel-Trio

Trying to catch back up. I love everything posted, per usual. Love! all the bags. I have a serious bag obsession. 

Saw someone posting about Waltograph font and embroidering it.... I use SEU the free version, I just downloaded the Waltograph font and installed it into my fonts on my computer and it automatically shows up as a font in SEU. I'm sure it doesn't stitch out as nice as the fonts you buy but I think it works pretty well. It's what I used for Jayden's Big Give, I just bought the toiletry bags at the dollar tree. If I can figure out SEU, anyone can.  I'd be glad to help if y'all need it.


----------



## VBAndrea

Tami0220 said:


> Ok this is a test I copies three pics of stuff I've done but it looks like only one posted so I'm not sure which it is. So it's either a purse I made, a banner, or my room sign


Cte!



Tami0220 said:


> Oh it was the door sign, our last name is Simpson.  This one should be the banner I made for a double dip, that, alas, we had to change so I sent it to someone in our FE group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try and do two pics in one msg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be one the purses I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just for the heck of it, I make cakes.


Great work and I love your cake!  I don't have great success with fondant but I have only tried store bought -- I need to make my own sometime.



aripantaloon said:


> I'm just about to buy a Brother PE770 embroidery machine and wanted to make some cute things for my girls for our upcoming trip.  I need more places to find digital designs to buy.  I know of the Frou Frou site and have several from there that I want, but I'm looking for others, specifically for princesses.  Someone on another site posted a picture of a dress that she bought on etsy for her DD that had an oval with a design of Rapunzel and another of Ariel kind of like a cameo that was about 3x5 or so in size.  I really liked that design and wanted to see if I could find something like that, but didn't have much luck.  I also wanted to find more examples of Monsters Inc. and Toy Story as well as the Nemo crew.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.  Since I'm new at the whole digital file thing, I would never be able to digitize an image myself, so that option is out for now.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where to buy Monsters Inc fabric?  I've tried google searches, but didn't come up with much.  There seems to be a Monsters Inc door fabric that is discontinued that goes for a fortune on ebay for just a fat quarter, but I would want something cheaper and more available since I would want to make a dress or skirt x3.


I have seen Monsters fabric on both etsy and e-bay -- once I saw it for very reasonable on e-bay too!

This is Kira's website --  I know you said it wasn't her designs but I don't recall anyone using ovals that weren't hers:
http://www.cutebykira.com/index.php?_a=category&cat_id=2&page=all

DivaDoodles has some Dis as well:
http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=385



Tami0220 said:


> This is a combination beach/sewing bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt make this shirt but I did go crazy embellishing it. You can sort of see thru to the back. It is a large Mickey head that I set rhinestones one at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, the  first purse I made. Again the rhinestones were set one at a tiime. I even put a hidden Mickey in the lower corner of the front pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's all I have for now. I have been working on baby stuff. Christening dress, quilts, hair bows. Nothing more Disney yet. Yet is the operative word


Nice bags and I love the work you did on the shirt!  



miprender said:


> FOR ANDREA.... it's the I♥Will fabric that I've had since last year


Thank you   Now I think I remember the fabric.  Sorry, I just couldn't see it well (not that my eyes are old or anything ).



Mom2SamandJames said:


> I haven't been on in a long time due to life in general, but I just found out that my son's school chorus group will be performing at Disney World in November.  I can't remember the name of the place to go to purchase the precious Christmas Disney appliques.  I remember she and her sister were on this board, but I can't remember her name.  Her sister's name is Teresa.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


Here is her website:
http://froufroubyheathersue.com/



bear_mom said:


> I found a link to the top:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maries-Pink-Bow-and-Kitten-Print-Mock-Wrap-Scrub-Top/19498246


I think I would break that apart into four rather than just two.  It's really cute.



Blyssfull said:


> Ahhhh! I love pinwheels! www.hangtodryapplique.com has some pinwheel designs that are nice. Her designs are usually very "vintage" and/or sophisticated looking so she might have something appropriate for what you're looking for. She usually also has a coupon code floating around so make sure to sign up for her newsletter b/c she doesn't run sales very often. Here's the design I was thinking of...http://www.hangtodryapplique.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HTD-Pinwheel-Trio
> 
> Trying to catch back up. I love everything posted, per usual. Love! all the bags. I have a serious bag obsession.
> 
> Saw someone posting about Waltograph font and embroidering it.... I use SEU the free version, I just downloaded the Waltograph font and installed it into my fonts on my computer and it automatically shows up as a font in SEU. I'm sure it doesn't stitch out as nice as the fonts you buy but I think it works pretty well. It's what I used for Jayden's Big Give, I just bought the toiletry bags at the dollar tree. If I can figure out SEU, anyone can.  I'd be glad to help if y'all need it.


Oh great, another site I didn't know about and I already see a couple of things in there I might like!

Thanks for the SEU tip -- Amy wants to do some names with my machine and I told her we were limited to what my machine came with.  Though I wasn't the one who originally inquired, I'm glad you posted b/c this may be beneficial to me as well


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Michelle -
> 
> (apparently I'm just calling you out all over the DISboards tonight  )
> 
> We can go see Brave together this summer   I can't wait to see it!!!  I don't know that the boys want to see it, but I know I do!


Sounds like a fun girls night out!



aripantaloon said:


> Thanks!  I did see some of KrialynB's designs on etsy!  They weren't exactly the ones that I saw on the dresses, but they were in the back of my mind, for sure.  Maybe I'm not doing the right search for the Disney designs on etsy, but I didn't find as many as I thought I would find.  I searched "Disney machine embroidery" and got 476 items with many of them really not Disney in the first place.  What should I use for a search term?  I noticed that many of them, probably for copyright reasons, use names like "Asian princess" for Mulan.  How does one find what you need if you don't even know what to search for?
> 
> Another question:  I found several Disney fonts with a wide range of prices.  Are they all pretty much the same if they come with the same things?  Like if they all come with upper and lower case, numbers, and punctuation and come in the same sizes are they basically the same thing?  I don't want to pay more than I need to, but at the same time, I don't want to cheapen out and find out that it's not quite the same font style.


Most people don't advertise their designs using the Disney name.  You might try like pink princess or blue monster.  Frequently, we just look at the sites of the designers we know and like to see what they have.  Sometimes when you try a new designer, their stuff doesn't turn out as well you might hope for.  That happened to Andrea recently.  She bought a cute design from somebody she'd never used before and then wasn't crazy about the results.  My advice, if you are trying a new designer is to stitch out the design on something you don't mind re-doing.

I would guess that most of the Disney fonts are the same.  You might need a program to put  your wording together.  I don't think you can combine the letters on your machine.




bear_mom said:


> I found a link to the top:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maries-Pink-Bow-and-Kitten-Print-Mock-Wrap-Scrub-Top/19498246


That print looks pretty large.  I would cut fewer panels so that you don't lose too much of  Marie. The print is really cute!


----------



## micksmoma

My 3 year-old grandson is going to Disney for the first time next month so I made him a few things, they are also going to the beach.


----------



## Blyssfull

VBAndrea said:


> Oh great, another site I didn't know about and I already see a couple of things in there I might like!
> 
> Thanks for the SEU tip -- Amy wants to do some names with my machine and I told her we were limited to what my machine came with.  Though I wasn't the one who originally inquired, I'm glad you posted b/c this may be beneficial to me as well



Glad to help! Andrea, have you signed up for all the Yahoo Groups yet? There are TONS of them and they usually have a free monthly design. I know you're trying to be frugal so it's a great way to get free designs. Here's a list of the ones I'm apart of: AA_DigiStitches, AA_PlanetApplique, embroidery boutique, fivestartfonts, hangtodry, justpeachyapplique, and sewdelightful. And several of them (fivestar, and 8claws) do freebies on facebook. Usually it's full alphabets... once they reach a certain number of likes they post A-L, then M-Z, so forth. And don't forget www.freeembroiderydesignfiles.com... She posts a free design every day. 



micksmoma said:


> My 3 year-old grandson is going to Disney for the first time next month so I made him a few things, they are also going to the beach.




Everything looks so cute. LOVE! The stingray on the shorts..Is that a HeatherSue design? We're going to the Georgia Aquarium this weekend and that would be super cute on a shirt for my lil man.


----------



## micksmoma

Blyssfull said:


> Glad to help! Andrea, have you signed up for all the Yahoo Groups yet? There are TONS of them and they usually have a free monthly design. I know you're trying to be frugal so it's a great way to get free designs. Here's a list of the ones I'm apart of: AA_DigiStitches, AA_PlanetApplique, embroidery boutique, fivestartfonts, hangtodry, justpeachyapplique, and sewdelightful. And several of them (fivestar, and 8claws) do freebies on facebook. Usually it's full alphabets... once they reach a certain number of likes they post A-L, then M-Z, so forth. And don't forget www.freeembroiderydesignfiles.com... She posts a free design every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks so cute. LOVE! The stingray on the shorts..Is that a HeatherSue design? We're going to the Georgia Aquarium this weekend and that would be super cute on a shirt for my lil man.


Yes, it is Heather's.  It is so cute.  I love all her designs.


----------



## RMAMom

aripantaloon said:


> Thanks!  I did see some of KrialynB's designs on etsy!  They weren't exactly the ones that I saw on the dresses, but they were in the back of my mind, for sure.  Maybe I'm not doing the right search for the Disney designs on etsy, but I didn't find as many as I thought I would find.  I searched "Disney machine embroidery" and got 476 items with many of them really not Disney in the first place.  What should I use for a search term?  I noticed that many of them, probably for copyright reasons, use names like "Asian princess" for Mulan.  How does one find what you need if you don't even know what to search for?
> 
> Another question:  I found several Disney fonts with a wide range of prices.  Are they all pretty much the same if they come with the same things?  Like if they all come with upper and lower case, numbers, and punctuation and come in the same sizes are they basically the same thing?  I don't want to pay more than I need to, but at the same time, I don't want to cheapen out and find out that it's not quite the same font style.



When I am searching in ETSY I make sure I select Handmade to the left of the search box then I type in Disney PES and that usually gives me pretty good results. I have also searched more specifically like Beast PES  I hope that helps.


----------



## Amyhoff

Hi ladies!  I'm a frequent lurker, infrequent poster, but I just LOVE all your creations.  I'm planning my sewing for our next Disney trip and I have 21 customs planned.  Yikes!  

I am debating getting an embroidery machine.  It's just a lot of money and although I really want one, I'm a stay at home mom and it's hard for me to spend money on myself.  

Can those of you that do shirts and such for customers give me your contact information?  I'd love a quote for the items I'm thinking about for our trip.  I that allowed?  I need three tee shirts appliqued.


----------



## Disneymom1218

4monkeys said:


> Quick drive by...  Haven't sewed in a couple days, not that I havne't wanted to. Just felt like I needed to do some yard work and cleaning.  It looks like someone dumped a bottle of yellow baby powder in my living room and dining/play room.
> 
> Anyway.. Got two new materials to play with.  The scooby doo I plan to make the little ones either easy fits or bowling shirts. I just need to figure out what color(s) to use to make it pop. The Minnie I am going to make my mom a toiletry bag with and use my red/white polka dot material with.  Maybe with her name or initial on it.  Depends on if my friend thinks we can...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? THey are always welcome.  Everything I have seen looks awesome!! Love the talent. Allison and I will be going to get some fabric to make her a sundress!!
> 
> Off to do my favorite!



For the Scooby fabric, I would go with the lime green in the fabric to make it pop. If you feel that is too bright then Maybe the Robin's egg blue that is in the fabric. Can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Amyhoff said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm a frequent lurker, infrequent poster, but I just LOVE all your creations.  I'm planning my sewing for our next Disney trip and I have 21 customs planned.  Yikes!
> 
> I am debating getting an embroidery machine.  It's just a lot of money and although I really want one, I'm a stay at home mom and it's hard for me to spend money on myself.
> 
> Can those of you that do shirts and such for customers give me your contact information?  I'd love a quote for the items I'm thinking about for our trip.  I that allowed?  I need three tee shirts appliqued.



We can't sell on the board, but if you look at the signatures, you can see Etsy and Ebay Id's. Or someone will likely send you a private em.


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi All  

I have a quick question.  I am sewing an Ariel dress for our trip and really want it to poof out.  I know I can get a pettiskirt for it but we are going in September and it will be  HOT!!!

What about building a hoop skirt?  Too crazy of an idea??  Do any of you know of a good tutorial  for it?  Thanks


----------



## RMAMom

dancer_mom said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a quick question.  I am sewing an Ariel dress for our trip and really want it to poof out.  I know I can get a pettiskirt for it but we are going in September and it will be  HOT!!!
> 
> What about building a hoop skirt?  Too crazy of an idea??  Do any of you know of a good tutorial  for it?  Thanks



Not crazy at all

http://www.simplesimonandco.com/2011/11/tutorial-hoop-skirt.html


----------



## dancer_mom

RMAMom said:


> Not crazy at all
> 
> http://www.simplesimonandco.com/2011/11/tutorial-hoop-skirt.html



I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!   - What an awesome tutorial - I kept trying to think of how I would do it and her idea is genius and so simple!  

Seriously - I am only a lurker but I have literally fallen in love with sewing for my kids because of you guys.  I am planning all the kids' clothes for our September trip and will have to post pictures when I am done.  Thanks again.


----------



## aripantaloon

VBAndrea said:


> I have seen Monsters fabric on both etsy and e-bay -- once I saw it for very reasonable on e-bay too!
> 
> This is Kira's website --  I know you said it wasn't her designs but I don't recall anyone using ovals that weren't hers:
> http://www.cutebykira.com/index.php?_a=category&cat_id=2&page=all
> 
> DivaDoodles has some Dis as well:
> http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=385



Thanks!  It IS Kira's cameo designs.  I was only looking at the individual ones and didn't see the Ariel or Rapunzel ones, but I found them in the mega pack.  She has some very pretty designs and I had her etsy page marked as a favorite for when I buy some designs.

More newbie questions:  I see that many designs come in different sizes.  If I want to use the 4x4 size on my youngest's clothes, so I also need to use a 4x4 hoop or can I use the 5x7 one that comes with my machine and just try and place the design where I need it?  I think I can adjust the placement of the design if I need to with the machine controls, right?  Second question has to do with the actual size of the design.  I see that they can come in several sizes that seem to correspond to hoop size.  Say I want to use the 5x7 sized design, but notice that it would look better on the size shirt I am using if it were just a tad smaller, but not as small as the 4x4 design.  Can the machine adjust the size or are you only able to literally use the exact dimensions that came with the design?  My girls are 3 very different sizes and when doing hand applique, I use my printer to adjust the size to the right scale for the shirt before cutting out my fabric pieces.


----------



## tricia

micksmoma said:


> My 3 year-old grandson is going to Disney for the first time next month so I made him a few things, they are also going to the beach.



Everything looks awesome.  You've sure been busy.




aripantaloon said:


> Thanks!  It IS Kira's cameo designs.  I was only looking at the individual ones and didn't see the Ariel or Rapunzel ones, but I found them in the mega pack.  She has some very pretty designs and I had her etsy page marked as a favorite for when I buy some designs.
> 
> More newbie questions:  I see that many designs come in different sizes.  If I want to use the 4x4 size on my youngest's clothes, so I also need to use a 4x4 hoop or can I use the 5x7 one that comes with my machine and just try and place the design where I need it?  I think I can adjust the placement of the design if I need to with the machine controls, right?  Second question has to do with the actual size of the design.  I see that they can come in several sizes that seem to correspond to hoop size.  Say I want to use the 5x7 sized design, but notice that it would look better on the size shirt I am using if it were just a tad smaller, but not as small as the 4x4 design.  Can the machine adjust the size or are you only able to literally use the exact dimensions that came with the design?  My girls are 3 very different sizes and when doing hand applique, I use my printer to adjust the size to the right scale for the shirt before cutting out my fabric pieces.



I used the 5 x 7 on my machine for 4 x 4 designs for quite a while.  I just bought a 4 x 4 hoop recently cause it is easier for smaller shirts.

Yes, you can adjust where in the hoop the design goes.

You can adjust the size a little bit, I think the recommendation is no more than 10%.  Adjusting can sometimes cause little issues in the design, and sometimes even big issues, so there are no guarantees.


----------



## VBAndrea

micksmoma said:


> My 3 year-old grandson is going to Disney for the first time next month so I made him a few things, they are also going to the beach.


Um, I think that's more than a "few" things!  You are going to have one very well dressed grandson!  I love everything!



Blyssfull said:


> Glad to help! Andrea, have you signed up for all the Yahoo Groups yet? There are TONS of them and they usually have a free monthly design. I know you're trying to be frugal so it's a great way to get free designs. Here's a list of the ones I'm apart of: AA_DigiStitches, AA_PlanetApplique, embroidery boutique, fivestartfonts, hangtodry, justpeachyapplique, and sewdelightful. And several of them (fivestar, and 8claws) do freebies on facebook. Usually it's full alphabets... once they reach a certain number of likes they post A-L, then M-Z, so forth. And don't forget www.freeembroiderydesignfiles.com... She posts a free design every day.


I get the free design every day -- there were a few Disney designs for awhile there!  I don't download everything, though I know someday I'll need a design that was free at one time!  I did get all the Dis designs though!  I am also on PA yahoo group but truth be told, I never look at my yahoo account.  I will have to look at the others you listed and the fb ones.  I like free!  We are going to lower the price on our house very soon -- hopefully I won't have to be excessively frugal much longer (depends how much we will have to pay to close -- so sad that we will likely sell for less than we owe and we've already  when if the market was what we bought it for we'd have over 25% of the house paid off.  Thankfully we are in very good shape on our house in VB.

Thanks for posting all those 



aripantaloon said:


> Thanks!  It IS Kira's cameo designs.  I was only looking at the individual ones and didn't see the Ariel or Rapunzel ones, but I found them in the mega pack.  She has some very pretty designs and I had her etsy page marked as a favorite for when I buy some designs.
> 
> More newbie questions:  I see that many designs come in different sizes.  If I want to use the 4x4 size on my youngest's clothes, so I also need to use a 4x4 hoop or can I use the 5x7 one that comes with my machine and just try and place the design where I need it?  I think I can adjust the placement of the design if I need to with the machine controls, right?  Second question has to do with the actual size of the design.  I see that they can come in several sizes that seem to correspond to hoop size.  Say I want to use the 5x7 sized design, but notice that it would look better on the size shirt I am using if it were just a tad smaller, but not as small as the 4x4 design.  Can the machine adjust the size or are you only able to literally use the exact dimensions that came with the design?  My girls are 3 very different sizes and when doing hand applique, I use my printer to adjust the size to the right scale for the shirt before cutting out my fabric pieces.


You can use the 5x7 hoop for the 4x4 design -- you can move the design up and down on the hoop to get it where you want it.  Having a 4x4 hoop would save on stabilizer, but I've learned to live with just the 5x7 hoop as I don't do things like onesies.

I know you can reduce the size of a preset design that comes with the machine, but I have never tried it for designs I bought.  Hopefully someone else can pipe in on that.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

RMAMom said:


> Not crazy at all
> 
> http://www.simplesimonandco.com/2011/11/tutorial-hoop-skirt.html



Thanks for the link!  I can't believe how simple that was....


----------



## Meshell2002

aripantaloon said:


> Thanks!  It IS Kira's cameo designs.  I was only looking at the individual ones and didn't see the Ariel or Rapunzel ones, but I found them in the mega pack.  She has some very pretty designs and I had her etsy page marked as a favorite for when I buy some designs.
> 
> More newbie questions:  I see that many designs come in different sizes.  If I want to use the 4x4 size on my youngest's clothes, so I also need to use a 4x4 hoop or *can I use the 5x7 one that comes with my machine and just try and place the design where I need it?*  I think I can adjust the placement of the design if I need to with the machine controls, right?  Second question has to do with the actual size of the design.  I see that they can come in several sizes that seem to correspond to hoop size.  Say I want to use the 5x7 sized design, but notice that it would look better on the size shirt I am using if it were just a tad smaller, but not as small as the 4x4 design.  Can the machine adjust the size or are you only able to literally use the exact dimensions that came with the design?  My girls are 3 very different sizes and when doing hand applique, I use my printer to adjust the size to the right scale for the shirt before cutting out my fabric pieces.



Just my 2 cents....it's not usually a problem to go to a bigger hoop, other than using more stabilizer than necessary, but in the case of a very stitch dense design you may loose some sharpness of the design due to poor stabilization. Now with most of the disney designs people are appliquing (which tend to have a lower stitch count) I doubt it matters.....but if you do a real heavy all thread design....it might affect it. 


No disney trip for us any time soon. DH job term is coming to an end and he doesn't think it will be renewed, he's already looking. He's hoping to get an interview in Mobile with a contractor. We'd have to move couple hours south of where we live, but we'd be near the beach and 3 hours closer to WDW  When I need a disney fix I come on here and look at everyone's trip stuff...

I'm working on a few things for DD, and 8 costumes for VBS in July (yes starting already) and I just ordered fabric for my Easter dress. Thankfully my pattern is already altered so all I'll have to do is wash, cut and sew, and it's a simple 2 hour pattern, if I did my math right it should be a quickie project.


----------



## aripantaloon

Thanks everyone for the answers about applique sizes.  I appreciate the help.  I will be sure to post pictures of my projects.  

Also, thank you to RMAmom for the link to make the hoop skirt!  I needed something easy that can go under some Stepsisters dresses that I made as the satin hangs limp right now.  They will certainly do the trick and hopefully not take up too much room in the suitcase or be a pain to carry in the park.


----------



## micksmoma

Most of the outfits that I posted today, I made 2 of because I have another grandson who is 2 and wears the same size.  This was not all of the ones I made but it took longer for me to get the pictures on here than it did to make some of the shorts.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Michelle -
> 
> (apparently I'm just calling you out all over the DISboards tonight  )
> 
> We can go see Brave together this summer   I can't wait to see it!!!  I don't know that the boys want to see it, but I know I do!



  That sounds like a fun day!



aripantaloon said:


> Thanks!  I did see some of KrialynB's designs on etsy!  They weren't exactly the ones that I saw on the dresses, but they were in the back of my mind, for sure.  Maybe I'm not doing the right search for the Disney designs on etsy, but I didn't find as many as I thought I would find.  I searched "Disney machine embroidery" and got 476 items with many of them really not Disney in the first place.  What should I use for a search term?  I noticed that many of them, probably for copyright reasons, use names like "Asian princess" for Mulan.  How does one find what you need if you don't even know what to search for?



Alot of designers are also leaving Etsy because they are cracking down on some of the copy righted items



bear_mom said:


> I found a link to the top:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maries-Pink-Bow-and-Kitten-Print-Mock-Wrap-Scrub-Top/19498246



That's adorable!



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you   Now I think I remember the fabric.  Sorry, I just couldn't see it well (not that my eyes are old or anything ).






micksmoma said:


> My 3 year-old grandson is going to Disney for the first time next month so I made him a few things, they are also going to the beach.



WOW your grandson is going to look awesome in Disney



aripantaloon said:


> More newbie questions:  I see that many designs come in different sizes.  If I want to use the 4x4 size on my youngest's clothes, so I also need to use a 4x4 hoop or can I use the 5x7 one that comes with my machine and just try and place the design where I need it?  I think I can adjust the placement of the design if I need to with the machine controls, right?  Second question has to do with the actual size of the design.  I see that they can come in several sizes that seem to correspond to hoop size.  Say I want to use the 5x7 sized design, but notice that it would look better on the size shirt I am using if it were just a tad smaller, but not as small as the 4x4 design.  Can the machine adjust the size or are you only able to literally use the exact dimensions that came with the design?  My girls are 3 very different sizes and when doing hand applique, I use my printer to adjust the size to the right scale for the shirt before cutting out my fabric pieces.



Not sure how young your children are but I can get a 5x7 onto a 3T.



Meshell2002 said:


> No disney trip for us any time soon. DH job term is coming to an end and he doesn't think it will be renewed, he's already looking. He's hoping to get an interview in Mobile with a contractor. We'd have to move couple hours south of where we live, but we'd be near the beach and 3 hours closer to WDW  When I need a disney fix I come on here and look at everyone's trip stuff...



Sending pixie dust that your DH gets the job


----------



## jujube

Does anyone know where I can find an Epcot flags machine embroidery design? Thanks!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

OK all those short sets are TDF!!!  You all really make not having an embroidery machine hard.  

Question:
How do you all shrink the picture sizes when you quote?  I love how it doesn't take up much space.

That hoop skirt tutorial is fantastic!  I might need to do that for Natalie's Ariel dress.  We'll see.


----------



## PurpleEars

micksmoma said:


> My 3 year-old grandson is going to Disney for the first time next month so I made him a few things, they are also going to the beach.



Wow! You have been busy. I like the first visit shirts the best!



dancer_mom said:


> I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!   - What an awesome tutorial - I kept trying to think of how I would do it and her idea is genius and so simple!
> 
> Seriously - I am only a lurker but I have literally fallen in love with sewing for my kids because of you guys.  I am planning all the kids' clothes for our September trip and will have to post pictures when I am done.  Thanks again.



Welcome! I look forward to seeing your creations!



VBAndrea said:


> We are going to lower the price on our house very soon -- hopefully I won't have to be excessively frugal much longer (depends how much we will have to pay to close -- so sad that we will likely sell for less than we owe and we've already  when if the market was what we bought it for we'd have over 25% of the house paid off.  Thankfully we are in very good shape on our house in VB.



I am sorry to hear that you have the lower the price on the house in RI. I hope that it will sell quickly and you won't take too much of a hit on it.



Meshell2002 said:


> No disney trip for us any time soon. DH job term is coming to an end and he doesn't think it will be renewed, he's already looking. He's hoping to get an interview in Mobile with a contractor. We'd have to move couple hours south of where we live, but we'd be near the beach and 3 hours closer to WDW  When I need a disney fix I come on here and look at everyone's trip stuff...



I hope your DH will find a new job quickly!



jujube said:


> Does anyone know where I can find an Epcot flags machine embroidery design? Thanks!



If you are thinking about the ones in Mickey heads, try Frou Frou by Heather Sue.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Question:
> How do you all shrink the picture sizes when you quote?  I love how it doesn't take up much space.



The instructions are on the first page. Simply put, you just put "th_" in front of the picture name (right in front of the part before .jpg).


----------



## 2disneyland

PrincessMickey said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in over a year. I didn't post too much then, mostly lurked. I have lurked off and on this last year but was always too busy to post. It looks like I'll have alot of time on my hands for awhile, I lost my job yesterday. It is more of a blessing in disguise, just wished the timing was better. So until I can find another job I think I'll be around on here quite a bit. My boys don't appreciate my sewing too much so I have done a few gives lately and have started sewing for myself. Here are a few pics of some of my recent projects. I've made several backpacks for the gives.



Love the backpacks....did you use a particular pattern?


EDITED:  Never mind....as usual I need to remember to read on because someone else always asks the same questions, lol.   I found the link to the McCalls pattern a few posts later.   It's on my "wait for them to go on sale" list.  lol


----------



## pyrxtc

So I hit up Joann's today for their pattern sale and some fabric for me to play with and some for my boys to make themselves some pillow cases. I also stopped at Goodwill and found some homemade curtains with 101 Dalmation puppies all over them in strips of 12 inches by 6 feet. I'm sure I can find something to do with them. I'll post pics tomorrow of that plus I pulled out my bin that I put away that has some patterns from my great Aunt. Can't wait to try new things.


----------



## RMAMom

dancer_mom said:


> I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!   - What an awesome tutorial - I kept trying to think of how I would do it and her idea is genius and so simple!
> 
> Seriously - I am only a lurker but I have literally fallen in love with sewing for my kids because of you guys.  I am planning all the kids' clothes for our September trip and will have to post pictures when I am done.  Thanks again.



You're welcome and please lurk less and post more. This thread is so great because we all get inspiration from each other. Looking forward to seeing your creations!


----------



## dianemom2

micksmoma said:


> My 3 year-old grandson is going to Disney for the first time next month so I made him a few things, they are also going to the beach.


Such cute things you made!  I love the 1st visit t-shirt and the Animal Kingdom outfit.  The different materials you used made some great shorts!


Also,  I saw some comments about needing to shrink a 5x7 design to make it fit onto a smaller dress or skirt.  I just wanted to say that I just did 5x7 designs on Mallory and Mason's  shirts for the Big Give.  They were size 18 month shirts and the appliques looked great on them.


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Just wanted to say great stuff posted, love all the outfits!  Only 2 more posts and I will finally be able to post pics and multi quote properly....

I finished up the stuff I was working on for Mitchell's big give and cranked out Easter egg hunting outfits for my kiddos last night...now I am debating whether I should try and make something for myself...I am going to the world for 1.5 days next week by myself (going to be near Orlando for work trip and taking a few days to stop by WDW and IOA to get my dis/HP fix )


----------



## SallyfromDE

micksmoma said:


> Most of the outfits that I posted today, I made 2 of because I have another grandson who is 2 and wears the same size.  This was not all of the ones I made but it took longer for me to get the pictures on here than it did to make some of the shorts.







jujube said:


> Does anyone know where I can find an Epcot flags machine embroidery design? Thanks!



Are you looking for plain flags? I've seen Mickey head flags and Minnie and Minnie holding ballon  flags.


----------



## HS3kids

Been lurking for a while and just have to say WOW! There is so much talent on this board! I am a beginner to sewing- have made a few jumpers for dd2 and just finished my first quilt! yay me! lol... I subscribed, am feeling motivated and inspired, and hopefully, in time, can make something to share here- theres so much to choose from, inspiration-wise! 
Thanks for inspiring me everybody- great clothing/ideas!


----------



## mphalens

Hello friends in the computer  !!!  

I don't think I posted these - if I have, forgive me!

I made my boys Easter t-shirts for the assorted Egg Hunts we will attend (they have button down shirts for church on Easter Sunday).





I also recently made these Thing shirts:


----------



## PurpleEars

Gryffinclaw said:


> Just wanted to say great stuff posted, love all the outfits!  Only 2 more posts and I will finally be able to post pics and multi quote properly....
> 
> I finished up the stuff I was working on for Mitchell's big give and cranked out Easter egg hunting outfits for my kiddos last night...now I am debating whether I should try and make something for myself...I am going to the world for 1.5 days next week by myself (going to be near Orlando for work trip and taking a few days to stop by WDW and IOA to get my dis/HP fix )



Yes you should make something for yourself if you have time. I had a lovely solo trip to Disneyland last fall as I was in Anaheim for a work conference. I actually brought my Minnie ears, my Minnie Rosetta, and a few custom blouses to that trip. During the day, I just had something over the blouse (like a jacket) and used a different bag so I still looked professional. Once the evening hits though, I was off to the park with my Disney gear!



HS3kids said:


> Been lurking for a while and just have to say WOW! There is so much talent on this board! I am a beginner to sewing- have made a few jumpers for dd2 and just finished my first quilt! yay me! lol... I subscribed, am feeling motivated and inspired, and hopefully, in time, can make something to share here- theres so much to choose from, inspiration-wise!
> Thanks for inspiring me everybody- great clothing/ideas!



Welcome! Please share the pictures of your work. Some of us do quilts in addition to clothes so pictures of your quilt will be nice too!



mphalens said:


> Hello friends in the computer  !!!
> 
> I don't think I posted these - if I have, forgive me!
> 
> I made my boys Easter t-shirts for the assorted Egg Hunts we will attend (they have button down shirts for church on Easter Sunday).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently made these Thing shirts:



Awww, look at those two cuties and the Easter shirts! The Thing shirts are great! Oh by the way, I see you as more than just "a friend on the computer." I really see this group as a community, maybe even a family of sorts!


----------



## cogero

Hey girls I am looking for a Buzz Lightyear different from HeatherSue's I have used that one a bunch and am looking for a different one that stitches out well. 

Any ideas?


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

mphalens said:


> Hello friends in the computer  !!!
> 
> I don't think I posted these - if I have, forgive me!
> 
> I made my boys Easter t-shirts for the assorted Egg Hunts we will attend (they have button down shirts for church on Easter Sunday).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently made these Thing shirts:



What cuties!  Love their hair, and the shirts are adorable!  


I walked into Joann's last night needing pins and blue ribbon, and walked out $60 later with stuff to make another dress and headbands.    That place is dangerous!  I got some of their 'Tuttie Fruity' fabric.  I love the bright colors.  However, it's a polyester seersucker type material and I've only sewn 100% cotton.  Is there anything different about sewing polyester that I should be aware of?  Thanks!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Finally home from my gmas. Took a few days to get resettled and the house back in order. Time to catch up here now: 



HS3kids said:


> Been lurking for a while and just have to say WOW! There is so much talent on this board! I am a beginner to sewing- have made a few jumpers for dd2 and just finished my first quilt! yay me! lol... I subscribed, am feeling motivated and inspired, and hopefully, in time, can make something to share here- theres so much to choose from, inspiration-wise!
> Thanks for inspiring me everybody- great clothing/ideas!



WELCOME and hope you won't be lurking much longer but instead get to posting all the cool things you start making!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Just wanted to say great stuff posted, love all the outfits!  Only 2 more posts and I will finally be able to post pics and multi quote properly....
> I finished up the stuff I was working on for Mitchell's big give and cranked out Easter egg hunting outfits for my kiddos last night...now I am debating whether I should try and make something for myself...I am going to the world for 1.5 days next week by myself (going to be near Orlando for work trip and taking a few days to stop by WDW and IOA to get my dis/HP fix



Will you just hurry up and do a couple of "fluff posts" on here so we can start seeing all the outfits already! I'm DYING over here in anticipation! *wink*



dancer_mom said:


> I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!   - What an awesome tutorial - I kept trying to think of how I would do it and her idea is genius and so simple!
> 
> Seriously - I am only a lurker but I have literally fallen in love with sewing for my kids because of you guys.  I am planning all the kids' clothes for our September trip and will have to post pictures when I am done.  Thanks again.



Oh I can't wait to see what you've come up with.



Meshell2002 said:


> No disney trip for us any time soon. DH job term is coming to an end and he doesn't think it will be renewed, he's already looking. He's hoping to get an interview in Mobile with a contractor. We'd have to move couple hours south of where we live, but we'd be near the beach and 3 hours closer to WDW  When I need a disney fix I come on here and look at everyone's trip stuff...
> 
> I'm working on a few things for DD, and 8 costumes for VBS in July (yes starting already) and I just ordered fabric for my Easter dress. Thankfully my pattern is already altered so all I'll have to do is wash, cut and sew, and it's a simple 2 hour pattern, if I did my math right it should be a quickie project.



Fingers crossed that your DH finds a new job quickly! Would LOVE to see your dress when it's all done.



pyrxtc said:


> So I hit up Joann's today for their pattern sale and some fabric for me to play with and some for my boys to make themselves some pillow cases. I also stopped at Goodwill and found some homemade curtains with 101 Dalmation puppies all over them in strips of 12 inches by 6 feet. I'm sure I can find something to do with them. I'll post pics tomorrow of that plus I pulled out my bin that I put away that has some patterns from my great Aunt. Can't wait to try new things.



SCORE on the fabric find! Can't wait to see what you end up doing with it.



micksmoma said:


> My 3 year-old grandson is going to Disney for the first time next month so I made him a few things, they are also going to the beach.



WOW that's a LOT of cute outfits! Your grandson will be stylin'.  Those two are my favorites.



Amyhoff said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm a frequent lurker, infrequent poster, but I just LOVE all your creations.  I'm planning my sewing for our next Disney trip and I have 21 customs planned.  Yikes!
> 
> I am debating getting an embroidery machine.  It's just a lot of money and although I really want one, I'm a stay at home mom and it's hard for me to spend money on myself.



LOL, I feel ya on the quantity of customs! I have four kiddos so trying to do an outfit a day for each of them has really lengthened my sewing list!



RMAMom said:


> Not crazy at all
> 
> http://www.simplesimonandco.com/2011/11/tutorial-hoop-skirt.html



Bookmarked! Thanks



Tami0220 said:


>





Tami0220 said:


>



Wonderful job! Too bad that you had to change your plans and won't be able to do the "double dip". Oh and your cake is amazing!




miprender said:


> Thanks! I figure if I finish a set a week I should finish on time. Of course I will probably add more things too.



I have really enjoyed watching your progress. The pirate outfits are great!



dianemom2 said:


> So here is what I made for the newest Big Give:



Awww, so cute! They are going to love it!



pyrxtc said:


> I just had an awesome phone call with a friend in Australia who will be heading to her fabric store near her to see what they have for Disney Fabric. if it's anything like what they are offering on Ebay Australia, I might be getting some great stuff.
> 
> I'm going to trade her some Princess and The Frog stuff for her girls. I wonder if my Aunt in Germany can get some different fabric also.



You must be super cool and well connected to have your own international fabric buyers! HA HA HA!!! hope your contacts can pick you up some neat material to work with.




dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I have been working on.  First up is a dress and capris.  I just designed the new appliques.  This is for the new movie Brave that is coming out in June.  My little niece has seen the trailer and is very excited about it so I said I would make her something.  I hadn't planned to work on it this week but I wanted to check out the appliques to make sure that they sewed out properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then here are the shirts that I just did for a customer who has booked the mermaid experience:



As always, great work on the brave stuff! You sure are taking off with the digitizing.  The mermaid set is so cute! LOVE IT!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I got called off from work tonight, so I'm going to be busy making Natalie her Ariel dress.  It will take me a while though.  I love all these embroidery designs and hope to get a machine someday soon.



I cannot wait to see this Ariel dress. I have no clue what a "princess seam" even is (need to google!) but YAY you for doing it!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *easter dress fro my granddaughter Avery! fabric is form my ex mil who had a stroke a few years ago,she used to sew,made quilts for all her kids,grands,great grands....last spring when she saw i was learning to sew she sent me a tub of cloth,all pastels and easter prints,she must of been planning to make easter outfits for the girls...so i am using the fabric for the grandgirls...and will try to make books or quilts with the book panels of fabric,they will be for Liberty and my niece/nephews babies when they have them!
> anyway here is Avery's dress...i needed simple since i had so many to make abut i wanted to uuse 2 fabrics....i could of saved myself some time and energy and added a casing at the bottom with binding for elastic....but i had to do it the hard way...lol...thanks for looking! ~Beth~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have so enjoyed everything posted lately,just no time ot stop and comment like i would like! love the towels designs so so much! wish i had an embroidery machine and had that design with a minnie head,would be do cute on a towel fro Miss Liberty who's room will be done in  b/w damask and minnie heads and hot ink...thank goodness they found and bought a bedding set so all i have to do is add minnie heads to the bed skirt and curtains! *



What a cute dress! Can't wait to see the other three as you finish them.


Sunshine


----------



## jujube

Hi y'all, quick question. What is the best stabilizer for machine embroidery on t shirts and also on light weight cotton. I made a dress for my niece with a first trip design that puckered. She loves it though but I would like for that not to happen again in the future.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Here's a few things I've been working on while I was away. 

Easter Dress for my youngest DD. Made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress:






These shorts were made with McCall's M6016. I used a pair of slacks that no longer fit my DH (he lost about 50lbs. over the course of a year....so proud of him). They were supposed to be DS's Easter shorts, but they are too big!  I'll save them for next year.






And finally Disney related! I finished the two Tshirt dresses for my older two DD's:






*edit: I don't know why that pic is posting sideways. It's right in the PB acct, but obviously not here! I tried messing with it, but no luck, so everyone feel free to enjoy the extra neck stretch courtesy of me! HA!*


I also finished up two skirts, but I haven't made the shirts for them yet, so I'd like to wait until I have the whole outfit to post.  

Sunshine


----------



## Mom in Heels

Hi fellow sewers!  Forgive me if a similar thought has already come up, but there are an awful lot of pages on these threads and I tried wading through and spent WAY too much time just browsing!  

Anyway,I found and fell in love with the Ollie Girl sundresses that look like costumes but are lightweight enough for hot days in the park.  But as everyone knows, saving up for Disney is not as easy as it used to be and even though they are gorgeous, they are quite expensive IMHO...I'm not too bad at sewing clothing (though quilting is more my thing).  Is it a major no-no to use her designs as inspiration and try to make them myself for my girls (who will be 4 and 2 at the time of our trip)? 

Thanks for the input!! :


----------



## Meshell2002

Mom in Heels said:


> Hi fellow sewers!  Forgive me if a similar thought has already come up, but there are an awful lot of pages on these threads and I tried wading through and spent WAY too much time just browsing!
> 
> Anyway,I found and fell in love with the Ollie Girl sundresses that look like costumes but are lightweight enough for hot days in the park.  But as everyone knows, saving up for Disney is not as easy as it used to be and even though they are gorgeous, they are quite expensive IMHO...I'm not too bad at sewing clothing (though quilting is more my thing).  Is it a major no-no to use her designs as inspiration and try to make them myself for my girls (who will be 4 and 2 at the time of our trip)?
> 
> Thanks for the input!! :



I have no problem with taking inspiration from many sources....as long as you are not mass marketing it as your own idea....I like to "copy" kids clothes in RTW catalogs....repeating colors, textures, ect.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> What cuties!  Love their hair, and the shirts are adorable!
> 
> 
> I walked into Joann's last night needing pins and blue ribbon, and walked out $60 later with stuff to make another dress and headbands.    That place is dangerous!  I got some of their 'Tuttie Fruity' fabric.  I love the bright colors.  However, it's a polyester seersucker type material and I've only sewn 100% cotton.  Is there anything different about sewing polyester that I should be aware of?  Thanks!



Nope.....that fabric dries fast....it is easy enough to sew, my DD didn't think it was soft enough last year, so this year if I make a dress out of it she will probably have to wear her bike shorts and tshirt under it. silly girl.



jujube said:


> Hi y'all, quick question. What is the best stabilizer for machine embroidery on t shirts and also on light weight cotton. I made a dress for my niece with a first trip design that puckered. She loves it though but I would like for that not to happen again in the future.



tshirts (knits) need cut away stabilizer...the stretch moves the design around so they need more support.

cotton woven can use 1-2 layers of tear away.


----------



## Taja

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> What cuties!  Love their hair, and the shirts are adorable!
> 
> 
> I walked into Joann's last night needing pins and blue ribbon, and walked out $60 later with stuff to make another dress and headbands.    That place is dangerous!  I got some of their 'Tuttie Fruity' fabric.  I love the bright colors.  However, it's a polyester seersucker type material and I've only sewn 100% cotton.  Is there anything different about sewing polyester that I should be aware of?  Thanks!



As Meshell2002 noted, it dries quickly--which is nice if it gets wet while wearing it! Or if a certain someone wants to wear it consecutive days, it will dry quickly overnight if it has to be washed by hand (thinking of DLR/WDW trips!).

Also, use a lower heat setting on your iron--polyester will melt. Learned that the hard way a loooonnnnng time ago! 

Polyester or poly/cotton blends will not hold a pressed crease as easily as 100% cotton--and once it's there, it's difficult to remove!

If it's 100% polyester, is might be more slippery than 100% cotton. Blends sew very similarly, though.

Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

smile5sunshine said:


> And finally Disney related! I finished the two Tshirt dresses for my older two DD's:



Love!  I can't wait to get started on my Jessie Tshirt dress, these are great inspiration!



Meshell2002 said:


> Nope.....that fabric dries fast....it is easy enough to sew, my DD didn't think it was soft enough last year, so this year if I make a dress out of it she will probably have to wear her bike shorts and tshirt under it. silly girl.



Funny!  It's a nice lightweight, and I hope she likes it.  When I showed her the fabric, she petted it and said "pretty".  I think that was a thumb's up from the 20 month old!  



Taja said:


> As Meshell2002 noted, it dries quickly--which is nice if it gets wet while wearing it! Or if a certain someone wants to wear it consecutive days, it will dry quickly overnight if it has to be washed by hand (thinking of DLR/WDW trips!).
> 
> Also, use a lower heat setting on your iron--polyester will melt. Learned that the hard way a loooonnnnng time ago!
> 
> Polyester or poly/cotton blends will not hold a pressed crease as easily as 100% cotton--and once it's there, it's difficult to remove!
> 
> If it's 100% polyester, is might be more slippery than 100% cotton. Blends sew very similarly, though.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you create!



Thanks for the tips, and the reminder to turn my iron down.  I would not have thought about it.    They are fun colors and I'm most excited about getting to use the rainbow colored variegated rick rack that I got with it!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Mom in Heels said:


> Hi fellow sewers!  Forgive me if a similar thought has already come up, but there are an awful lot of pages on these threads and I tried wading through and spent WAY too much time just browsing!
> 
> Anyway,I found and fell in love with the Ollie Girl sundresses that look like costumes but are lightweight enough for hot days in the park.  But as everyone knows, saving up for Disney is not as easy as it used to be and even though they are gorgeous, they are quite expensive IMHO...I'm not too bad at sewing clothing (though quilting is more my thing).  Is it a major no-no to use her designs as inspiration and try to make them myself for my girls (who will be 4 and 2 at the time of our trip)?
> 
> Thanks for the input!! :



Everyone takes their inspiration from somewhere.  If you are able to create it yourself, then go for it.  

On a side note, I just purchased my first Carla C pattern (the portrait peasant dress), and I am bowled away by how clearly everything is explained!  I just kept thinking - wow, she just makes it seem so simple.   I am looking forward to getting some time to sew this weekend and get the dress done (and hopefully a pinafore too!).  Then I can start thinking about other projects - the rosetta bag may be calling me in the near future.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

The only major retailer where you can get Disney fabrics in Canada is Fabricland and that is hit or miss depending on where in Canada you are - I can find a few fabrics now and again here out west, but at my mom's in Northwestern Ontario, there is nothing.  So, fellow Canadians, do you order online and from where?  The online retailers that I have found so far only ship to the US.

Thanks from your help!


----------



## hedge333

1st all the things on these pages have been so good. I loved the backpacks and the Brave outfit. We are really looking forward to Brave. My oldest dd is redheaded with blue eyes so we're really excited about the movie. Also, my dh says I'm going to banned from this thread because it makes me want more sophisticated machines and a new house so I can have a crafting room instead of the end of the dining room table like I have now.
We are flying to the world on Monday morning. So I have been finishing up projects. I have to finish one more I spy bag, one more quiet book for the plane and a dress for me. Everything is cut it's just assembling now. 
I thought I would share pictures of the carry-on bags I made for the girls. They will be "coming in the mail" from Mickey the day we leave. The bags are ruffled drawstring bags with Disney ribbon. The pics aren't that great but I think the girls will like them.




3 yo dd's bag




5 yo dd's bag


----------



## tinkerbell3747

mphalens said:


> Hello friends in the computer  !!!
> 
> I don't think I posted these - if I have, forgive me!
> 
> I made my boys Easter t-shirts for the assorted Egg Hunts we will attend (they have button down shirts for church on Easter Sunday).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently made these Thing shirts:



Love the shirts....Can I ask where did you get the Thing designs....I have been looking for Thing 1-4 for our trip this summer and had given up hope....


----------



## Amyhoff

smile5sunshine said:


> These shorts were made with McCall's M6016. I used a pair of slacks that no longer fit my DH (he lost about 50lbs. over the course of a year....so proud of him). They were supposed to be DS's Easter shorts, but they are too big!  I'll save them for next year.



These shorts are adorable.  I'm using that pattern for Summer shorts for my son.  How is it to follow?  They came out so good!!    I'm excited to give it a go now.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Hey girls I am looking for a Buzz Lightyear different from HeatherSue's I have used that one a bunch and am looking for a different one that stitches out well.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have used Buzz from a couple of other designers and haven't had much luck with how they stitched out.  Glitzystitches has some cute Mickey heads that she has made into other characters.  Did you check her etsy store?  Her stuff usually stitches out nicely.



mphalens said:


> I made my boys Easter t-shirts for the assorted Egg Hunts we will attend (they have button down shirts for church on Easter Sunday).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently made these Thing shirts:


Those are very cute!  The applique look much bigger than 4x4.  Did you do a multi-hooped design?  If not, how did you work it out so that they were so large?



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I walked into Joann's last night needing pins and blue ribbon, and walked out $60 later with stuff to make another dress and headbands.    That place is dangerous!  I got some of their 'Tuttie Fruity' fabric.  I love the bright colors.  However, it's a polyester seersucker type material and I've only sewn 100% cotton.  Is there anything different about sewing polyester that I should be aware of?  Thanks!


That is definitely the problem with going to the fabric store.  I always leave with more than I planned to buy.  I love the colors and designs on the Tuttie Fruity fabrics too.  I love bright colors!  As far as I know, you should be able to sew woven polyester fabrics exactly like cottons.  I saw somebody else said that the fabric was a little itchy for her daughter.  Maybe you should consider lining the bodice with some muslin????



jujube said:


> Hi y'all, quick question. What is the best stabilizer for machine embroidery on t shirts and also on light weight cotton. I made a dress for my niece with a first trip design that puckered. She loves it though but I would like for that not to happen again in the future.


I usually use heavy weight cut away stabilizer for t-shirts.  I often use it for woven fabrics too.



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's a few things I've been working on while I was away.
> 
> Easter Dress for my youngest DD. Made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shorts were made with McCall's M6016. I used a pair of slacks that no longer fit my DH (he lost about 50lbs. over the course of a year....so proud of him). They were supposed to be DS's Easter shorts, but they are too big!  I'll save them for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Disney related! I finished the two Tshirt dresses for my older two DD's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Your projects look super!  I love the shorts and how great that your husband lost all that weight AND you were able to do something with his old pants.  Could you take in the waist on the shorts so they fit your ds better?  Or maybe add in that elastic with the button holes to make the waist adustable?  The other two t-shirt dresses look adorable too!



Mom in Heels said:


> Anyway,I found and fell in love with the Ollie Girl sundresses that look like costumes but are lightweight enough for hot days in the park.  But as everyone knows, saving up for Disney is not as easy as it used to be and even though they are gorgeous, they are quite expensive IMHO...I'm not too bad at sewing clothing (though quilting is more my thing).  Is it a major no-no to use her designs as inspiration and try to make them myself for my girls (who will be 4 and 2 at the time of our trip)?


Lots of us use the CarlaC Simply Sweet sundress to make beautiful lightweight (and comfortable) dresses for little girls to wear to the parks.  CarlaC even has a place on her blog that gives directions for how to "princessify" her pattern to make various princesses.


Here is one of the things I have worked on this week:










I am really happy with how the Minnie Mouse turned out.  I have already digitized a Mickey Mouse to go with it but I haven't had a chance to test stitch it yet.  Also I did the hem on the shorts by binding it with grosgrain ribbon.  Somebody on another forum posted a link for how to do it.  It was so easy and I think it looks cute!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Hello friends in the computer  !!!
> 
> I don't think I posted these - if I have, forgive me!
> 
> I made my boys Easter t-shirts for the assorted Egg Hunts we will attend (they have button down shirts for church on Easter Sunday).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently made these Thing shirts:


I love everything Marianne!  I see you are having some fun with your new toy 



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's a few things I've been working on while I was away.
> 
> Easter Dress for my youngest DD. Made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shorts were made with McCall's M6016. I used a pair of slacks that no longer fit my DH (he lost about 50lbs. over the course of a year....so proud of him). They were supposed to be DS's Easter shorts, but they are too big!  I'll save them for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Disney related! I finished the two Tshirt dresses for my older two DD's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: I don't know why that pic is posting sideways. It's right in the PB acct, but obviously not here! I tried messing with it, but no luck, so everyone feel free to enjoy the extra neck stretch courtesy of me! HA!*
> 
> 
> I also finished up two skirts, but I haven't made the shirts for them yet, so I'd like to wait until I have the whole outfit to post.
> 
> Sunshine


Great work on all accounts -- super job using pants fabric for the shorts.  I think they look great.  And this way your dh can't gain the weight back b/c you've used his clothes   Seriously, congrats to him for his huge accomplishment.



Mom in Heels said:


> Hi fellow sewers!  Forgive me if a similar thought has already come up, but there are an awful lot of pages on these threads and I tried wading through and spent WAY too much time just browsing!
> 
> Anyway,I found and fell in love with the Ollie Girl sundresses that look like costumes but are lightweight enough for hot days in the park.  But as everyone knows, saving up for Disney is not as easy as it used to be and even though they are gorgeous, they are quite expensive IMHO...I'm not too bad at sewing clothing (though quilting is more my thing).  Is it a major no-no to use her designs as inspiration and try to make them myself for my girls (who will be 4 and 2 at the time of our trip)?
> 
> Thanks for the input!! :


I get tons of inspiration from etsy -- I figure as long as I am not copying something to sell and make it my way it's my own creation.  I think we all post here too to inspire others.



hedge333 said:


> 1st all the things on these pages have been so good. I loved the backpacks and the Brave outfit. We are really looking forward to Brave. My oldest dd is redheaded with blue eyes so we're really excited about the movie. Also, my dh says I'm going to banned from this thread because it makes me want more sophisticated machines and a new house so I can have a crafting room instead of the end of the dining room table like I have now.
> We are flying to the world on Monday morning. So I have been finishing up projects. I have to finish one more I spy bag, one more quiet book for the plane and a dress for me. Everything is cut it's just assembling now.
> I thought I would share pictures of the carry-on bags I made for the girls. They will be "coming in the mail" from Mickey the day we leave. The bags are ruffled drawstring bags with Disney ribbon. The pics aren't that great but I think the girls will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yo dd's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 yo dd's bag


What a great idea!  Those look really cute 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Love the shirts....Can I ask where did you get the Thing designs....I have been looking for Thing 1-4 for our trip this summer and had given up hope....


Heather has Thing designs -- I would just send her an e-mail to let her know what numbers you want and hopefully she can get them to you or tell you how to order them through her.  I could be completely wrong, but I don't think it's a huge deal for her to change a number on a design she already has done.  I know she added names for me for a BG and was happy to do so and did it really quickly.


----------



## aripantaloon

I love the tee shirt dresses posted a little ways up!  So cute and perfect for an older girl!

I got my embroidery machine in the mail today!  Yippee!  I won't be able to really play with it until Saturday night or Sunday, though.  

I am trying to plan out a few more outfits for my girls and had yet another question.  I realize I have asked a ton, so I really thank you for the help.  About how long does it take from the point you attach the hoop in the machine to finish (obviously, the cutting around material would be a variable depending on how skilled you are and how intricate the pattern is) appliqueing something like a 5x7 full body Buzz Lightyear or a Princess head and torso?  Let's say there are maybe an average of 4 thread changes.  I'm asking because I was thinking of making them 2 outfits that had one applique on the shirt and then a twirl skirt that had a few near the hem (like maybe a Toy Story with a Jessie on the shirt and a bunch of other characters on the skirt).  I have 3 girls, so if my oldest wants the twirl skirt, too, that would be 3 full sets.  If I do multiple outfits like this (like a princess set as well), that could be 3 or even 9 of these.  I would need to make the skirts, too.  We are leaving in 35 days.  That's a ton of sewing, notwithstanding the appliques.  So, realistically, how long does it take to do one that's more complicated than a simple mickey head?


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Heather has Thing designs -- I would just send her an e-mail to let her know what numbers you want and hopefully she can get them to you or tell you how to order them through her.  I could be completely wrong, but I don't think it's a huge deal for her to change a number on a design she already has done.  I know she added names for me for a BG and was happy to do so and did it really quickly.



Just a quick, drive by post.  LOL!  In a hurry to get dd12 to a friend's house.  Anyhow, you can buy the Things set from Heather Sue.  I think you get Things 1 through 8 (or maybe 9) as a set.  It isn't very expensive for the set either.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> That is definitely the problem with going to the fabric store.  I always leave with more than I planned to buy.  I love the colors and designs on the Tuttie Fruity fabrics too.  I love bright colors!  As far as I know, you should be able to sew woven polyester fabrics exactly like cottons.  I saw somebody else said that the fabric was a little itchy for her daughter.  Maybe you should consider lining the bodice with some muslin????
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of us use the CarlaC Simply Sweet sundress to make beautiful lightweight (and comfortable) dresses for little girls to wear to the parks.  CarlaC even has a place on her blog that gives directions for how to "princessify" her pattern to make various princesses.
> 
> 
> Here is one of the things I have worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how the Minnie Mouse turned out.  I have already digitized a Mickey Mouse to go with it but I haven't had a chance to test stitch it yet.  Also I did the hem on the shorts by binding it with grosgrain ribbon.  Somebody on another forum posted a link for how to do it.  It was so easy and I think it looks cute!




I said it before, but I'm going to say it again.  I love your portrait Minnie Mouse!    The outfit fits it perfectly, and I love your fabric choices.  


I'll have to check out Carla C's blog and see what her princess additions are.  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Those are very cute!  The applique look much bigger than 4x4.  Did you do a multi-hooped design?  If not, how did you work it out so that they were so large?
> 
> 
> Here is one of the things I have worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how the Minnie Mouse turned out.  I have already digitized a Mickey Mouse to go with it but I haven't had a chance to test stitch it yet.  Also I did the hem on the shorts by binding it with grosgrain ribbon.  Somebody on another forum posted a link for how to do it.  It was so easy and I think it looks cute!


I think Marianne mentioned on another thread that did the Thing designs on felt -- I am thinking the larger black frame is partially felt.  I too noticed the size looked great for 4x4 -- also, I'm quite certain they are smaller sized shirts.

I love the Minnie profile!!!!!!  It looks so perfect on that outfit too!  And I really like the black and white fabric -- black and white is a favorite combo of mine.  Very nicely done  

I am helping Amy do some shirts for her upcoming trip -- I may have her pm you with what she is interested in in case you'd have any designs she might want to use.  She doesn't have a machine but she came over today and we used mine together to show how her it worked.  I know she had a couple of things in mind that I don't have designs for.



aripantaloon said:


> I got my embroidery machine in the mail today!  Yippee!  I won't be able to really play with it until Saturday night or Sunday, though.
> 
> I am trying to plan out a few more outfits for my girls and had yet another question.  I realize I have asked a ton, so I really thank you for the help.  About how long does it take from the point you attach the hoop in the machine to finish (obviously, the cutting around material would be a variable depending on how skilled you are and how intricate the pattern is) appliqueing something like a 5x7 full body Buzz Lightyear or a Princess head and torso?  Let's say there are maybe an average of 4 thread changes.  I'm asking because I was thinking of making them 2 outfits that had one applique on the shirt and then a twirl skirt that had a few near the hem (like maybe a Toy Story with a Jessie on the shirt and a bunch of other characters on the skirt).  I have 3 girls, so if my oldest wants the twirl skirt, too, that would be 3 full sets.  If I do multiple outfits like this (like a princess set as well), that could be 3 or even 9 of these.  I would need to make the skirts, too.  We are leaving in 35 days.  That's a ton of sewing, notwithstanding the appliques.  So, realistically, how long does it take to do one that's more complicated than a simple mickey head?


Yay for your machine!!!  Most applique designs can be done in an hour unless it's highly complicated.  Amy came over today and we did a Peace Mickey and it took a little while, but I was teaching her along the way and we really taking our time -- plus we had to buy the design, etc.  She was here approx two hours but half that time was looking a fabric combos and other things.  The longest design I have done was 3 hours -- it was a fill with over 40,000 stitches and close to 30 color changes.  I will have to time myself next time I do an applique and let you know.


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi guys: I am back again with a quick question - I really want to make this dress for myself for MNSSHP:
http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=2325

I want to get as close as possible to the colors they have pictured on the pattern.  I have looked at ebay and amazon and found a few possibilties but nothing that I love.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to finding vintage looking alice fabric?  Thanks so much.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

pyrxtc said:


> So I hit up Joann's today for their pattern sale and some fabric for me to play with and some for my boys to make themselves some pillow cases. I also stopped at Goodwill and found some homemade curtains with 101 Dalmation puppies all over them in strips of 12 inches by 6 feet. I'm sure I can find something to do with them. I'll post pics tomorrow of that plus I pulled out my bin that I put away that has some patterns from my great Aunt. Can't wait to try new things.


*i love goodwill,here where i live my fave thrift store is called park ave. great deals and weekly coupons...lots of my 'fabric' comes from there,sheets,curtains,pillowcases etc...so many wonderful; prints for such a great price andif i mess it up i am not out a lot of moola! *


----------



## Mom in Heels

What a great tip - thanks DISboutiquers!!  Carla C's pattern looks like the perfect base to start with and her blog was immediately added to my Favorites!  Yay!  I think I'm going to start with a Rapunzel sundress for practice and learning curve's sake and hopefully work my way towards Cinderella's pink "mice dress"


----------



## McDuck

Fell behind again!  WTMTQ!  But it is ALL wonderful!!!!!  Kudos to everyone!!!

I finally downloaded pics off my camera so I'll be posting this weekend.  I am bound and determined to finish the Tiki Room themed Grace dress that is taking forever!!!!


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Hello friends in the computer  !!!
> 
> I don't think I posted these - if I have, forgive me!
> 
> I made my boys Easter t-shirts for the assorted Egg Hunts we will attend (they have button down shirts for church on Easter Sunday).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently made these Thing shirts:



Adorable.



cogero said:


> Hey girls I am looking for a Buzz Lightyear different from HeatherSue's I have used that one a bunch and am looking for a different one that stitches out well.
> 
> Any ideas?



Bows & Clothes has some but I can't say how they stitch out though.



smile5sunshine said:


> I have really enjoyed watching your progress. The pirate outfits are great!
> 
> Sunshine



 thanks



jujube said:


> Hi y'all, quick question. What is the best stabilizer for machine embroidery on t shirts and also on light weight cotton. I made a dress for my niece with a first trip design that puckered. She loves it though but I would like for that not to happen again in the future.



I use OESD Cutaway Polymesh for everything.



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's a few things I've been working on while I was away.
> 
> Easter Dress for my youngest DD. Made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shorts were made with McCall's M6016. I used a pair of slacks that no longer fit my DH (he lost about 50lbs. over the course of a year....so proud of him). They were supposed to be DS's Easter shorts, but they are too big!  I'll save them for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Disney related! I finished the two Tshirt dresses for my older two DD's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Great job on re-purposing the pants and love all the dresses you made for you DDs. 



Mom in Heels said:


> Hi fellow sewers!  Forgive me if a similar thought has already come up, but there are an awful lot of pages on these threads and I tried wading through and spent WAY too much time just browsing!
> 
> Anyway,I found and fell in love with the Ollie Girl sundresses that look like costumes but are lightweight enough for hot days in the park.  But as everyone knows, saving up for Disney is not as easy as it used to be and even though they are gorgeous, they are quite expensive IMHO...I'm not too bad at sewing clothing (though quilting is more my thing).  Is it a major no-no to use her designs as inspiration and try to make them myself for my girls (who will be 4 and 2 at the time of our trip)?
> 
> Thanks for the input!! :



I think it only becomes a problem when you try to sell things that are completely CASED but if you are using it for yourself there shouldn't be a problem. I know I have gotten ideas from seeing other designs.



hedge333 said:


> 1st all the things on these pages have been so good. I loved the backpacks and the Brave outfit. We are really looking forward to Brave. My oldest dd is redheaded with blue eyes so we're really excited about the movie. Also, my dh says I'm going to banned from this thread because it makes me want more sophisticated machines and a new house so I can have a crafting room instead of the end of the dining room table like I have now.
> We are flying to the world on Monday morning. So I have been finishing up projects. I have to finish one more I spy bag, one more quiet book for the plane and a dress for me. Everything is cut it's just assembling now.
> I thought I would share pictures of the carry-on bags I made for the girls. They will be "coming in the mail" from Mickey the day we leave. The bags are ruffled drawstring bags with Disney ribbon. The pics aren't that great but I think the girls will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yo dd's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 yo dd's bag



What a great surprise when they receive them in the mail.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is one of the things I have worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how the Minnie Mouse turned out.  I have already digitized a Mickey Mouse to go with it but I haven't had a chance to test stitch it yet.  Also I did the hem on the shorts by binding it with grosgrain ribbon.  Somebody on another forum posted a link for how to do it.  It was so easy and I think it looks cute!



Super cute. I love the MinnieMouse design.



aripantaloon said:


> I am trying to plan out a few more outfits for my girls and had yet another question.  I realize I have asked a ton, so I really thank you for the help.  About how long does it take from the point you attach the hoop in the machine to finish (obviously, the cutting around material would be a variable depending on how skilled you are and how intricate the pattern is) appliqueing something like a 5x7 full body Buzz Lightyear or a Princess head and torso?  Let's say there are maybe an average of 4 thread changes.  I'm asking because I was thinking of making them 2 outfits that had one applique on the shirt and then a twirl skirt that had a few near the hem (like maybe a Toy Story with a Jessie on the shirt and a bunch of other characters on the skirt).  I have 3 girls, so if my oldest wants the twirl skirt, too, that would be 3 full sets.  If I do multiple outfits like this (like a princess set as well), that could be 3 or even 9 of these.  I would need to make the skirts, too.  We are leaving in 35 days.  That's a ton of sewing, notwithstanding the appliques.  So, realistically, how long does it take to do one that's more complicated than a simple mickey head?



I just did a full body Mickey Safari today that took 2 hours. It had lots of little pieces of fabric to tack down and I NEVER leave my machine because the second I turn my head that is when something will happen. 

But if you want something that would take less than an hour, Heather's Mickey heads sew up fast and come in all different themes.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> I have used Buzz from a couple of other designers and haven't had much luck with how they stitched out.  Glitzystitches has some cute Mickey heads that she has made into other characters.  Did you check her etsy store?  Her stuff usually stitches out nicely.
> 
> 
> Those are very cute!  The applique look much bigger than 4x4.  Did you do a multi-hooped design?  If not, how did you work it out so that they were so large?
> 
> 
> That is definitely the problem with going to the fabric store.  I always leave with more than I planned to buy.  I love the colors and designs on the Tuttie Fruity fabrics too.  I love bright colors!  As far as I know, you should be able to sew woven polyester fabrics exactly like cottons.  I saw somebody else said that the fabric was a little itchy for her daughter.  Maybe you should consider lining the bodice with some muslin????
> 
> 
> I usually use heavy weight cut away stabilizer for t-shirts.  I often use it for woven fabrics too.
> 
> 
> 
> Your projects look super!  I love the shorts and how great that your husband lost all that weight AND you were able to do something with his old pants.  Could you take in the waist on the shorts so they fit your ds better?  Or maybe add in that elastic with the button holes to make the waist adustable?  The other two t-shirt dresses look adorable too!
> 
> 
> Lots of us use the CarlaC Simply Sweet sundress to make beautiful lightweight (and comfortable) dresses for little girls to wear to the parks.  CarlaC even has a place on her blog that gives directions for how to "princessify" her pattern to make various princesses.
> 
> 
> Here is one of the things I have worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how the Minnie Mouse turned out.  I have already digitized a Mickey Mouse to go with it but I haven't had a chance to test stitch it yet.  Also I did the hem on the shorts by binding it with grosgrain ribbon.  Somebody on another forum posted a link for how to do it.  It was so easy and I think it looks cute!



That is really cute ! Can't wait to try pants next and then make an outfit. Love the black and white trim.


----------



## pyrxtc

So Thought I'd throw out some pics of my new fabric's, old patterns, and what I'm doing now on my 6th day of sewing.

Pattern's 1-4






Pattern's 5-8






Pattern 9






Fabric from 3-29






Pattern's from 3-29






DD15 skirt I made her today, with lining.






With her belt, how she'll wear it...






Skirt I made from curtain panel I bought at Goodwill, I have two more panels left.










Quick dress, I have a few pieces of this in different designs and It looked good on my friend's DD but she didn't like being my model and wanted it off.






Don't know if I'll be sewing this weekend but I don't know if I'll be able to stay away.


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I said it before, but I'm going to say it again.  I love your portrait Minnie Mouse!    The outfit fits it perfectly, and I love your fabric choices.
> 
> I'll have to check out Carla C's blog and see what her princess additions are.  Thanks for sharing that!


Thanks!  I am really happy with the Minnie silhouette.  

I love Carla C's patterns.  You can tell that I make the Simply Sweet so often that I don't even look at the directions anymore.  Her ideas for how to turn the pattern into a princess dress are great!



VBAndrea said:


> I love the Minnie profile!!!!!!  It looks so perfect on that outfit too!  And I really like the black and white fabric -- black and white is a favorite combo of mine.  Very nicely done
> 
> I am helping Amy do some shirts for her upcoming trip -- I may have her pm you with what she is interested in in case you'd have any designs she might want to use.  She doesn't have a machine but she came over today and we used mine together to show how her it worked.  I know she had a couple of things in mind that I don't have designs for.


Thanks!  I am very happy with how the outfit turned out.  This was one of the things that I broke down and bought new fabric to make.  But I had an idea in my mind about what I wanted it to to look like.  I only had to buy the pink dots though. I already had the black fabric and all the rickrack.  My stash of rickrack is getting low so I just ordered a huge bunch of it from somebody on etsy.  I hope  am happy with the quality.  Once when I ordered rickrack online, it was some kind of cheap polyester and it melted when ironed!

Definitely have Amy send me a pm.



Mom in Heels said:


> What a great tip - thanks DISboutiquers!!  Carla C's pattern looks like the perfect base to start with and her blog was immediately added to my Favorites!  Yay!  I think I'm going to start with a Rapunzel sundress for practice and learning curve's sake and hopefully work my way towards Cinderella's pink "mice dress"


Glad we could help.  I have used the Simply Sweet pattern to make Cinderella's blue dress but I have fabric to make a Belle dress.  I bought it a year ago and everything else keeps getting done before I start on it!  I can't wait to see your Rapunzel and Cinderella's pink dress!


miprender said:


> Super cute. I love the MinnieMouse design.


Thanks!



pyrxtc said:


> That is really cute ! Can't wait to try pants next and then make an outfit. Love the black and white trim.


Thanks!  I am so happy with how it turned out!


I saw somebody asking how long it takes to do various appliques.  My machine gives me an estimated stitch out time which is how long the machine will actually take to sew the design.  But I always double that to figure out how long it will actually take me to make an applique.  Most appliques seems to take about 25 to 35 minutes of actual stitching time so I usually leave an hour of time to make each of them.  The extra time goes to trimming the fabric pieces, changing the thread colors, snipping the jump stitches, etc.

I usually babysit my machine to cut the jump thread and because every time I turn my back, that's when the machine eats a shirt or the needle breaks.  I know lots of people do two things at once but I hardly ever do that.


----------



## PurpleEars

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> What cuties!  Love their hair, and the shirts are adorable!
> 
> 
> I walked into Joann's last night needing pins and blue ribbon, and walked out $60 later with stuff to make another dress and headbands.    That place is dangerous!  I got some of their 'Tuttie Fruity' fabric.  I love the bright colors.  However, it's a polyester seersucker type material and I've only sewn 100% cotton.  Is there anything different about sewing polyester that I should be aware of?  Thanks!



It is 100% polyester or a mixed material? In general, I found mixed poly/cotton materials were very easy to work with.



jujube said:


> Hi y'all, quick question. What is the best stabilizer for machine embroidery on t shirts and also on light weight cotton. I made a dress for my niece with a first trip design that puckered. She loves it though but I would like for that not to happen again in the future.



I would use cutaway for t-shirts. I have also use cutaway for light weight cotton if it is loosely woven.



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's a few things I've been working on while I was away.
> 
> Easter Dress for my youngest DD. Made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shorts were made with McCall's M6016. I used a pair of slacks that no longer fit my DH (he lost about 50lbs. over the course of a year....so proud of him). They were supposed to be DS's Easter shorts, but they are too big!  I'll save them for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Disney related! I finished the two Tshirt dresses for my older two DD's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit: I don't know why that pic is posting sideways. It's right in the PB acct, but obviously not here! I tried messing with it, but no luck, so everyone feel free to enjoy the extra neck stretch courtesy of me! HA!*
> 
> 
> I also finished up two skirts, but I haven't made the shirts for them yet, so I'd like to wait until I have the whole outfit to post.
> 
> Sunshine



Great job on the outfits! Congrats to your DH on his weight loss (assuming it was intended).



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Everyone takes their inspiration from somewhere.  If you are able to create it yourself, then go for it.
> 
> On a side note, I just purchased my first Carla C pattern (the portrait peasant dress), and I am bowled away by how clearly everything is explained!  I just kept thinking - wow, she just makes it seem so simple.   I am looking forward to getting some time to sew this weekend and get the dress done (and hopefully a pinafore too!).  Then I can start thinking about other projects - the rosetta bag may be calling me in the near future.



I can't wait to see the pictures of your work!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> The only major retailer where you can get Disney fabrics in Canada is Fabricland and that is hit or miss depending on where in Canada you are - I can find a few fabrics now and again here out west, but at my mom's in Northwestern Ontario, there is nothing.  So, fellow Canadians, do you order online and from where?  The online retailers that I have found so far only ship to the US.
> 
> Thanks from your help!



Fabricland West has more Disney fabric choices than Fabricland Central. I found that we are still limited to Pooh and Fairies. I hardly find princesses (other than Tiana - the other day I found Tiana fabric at $2 a metre!) or Mickey/Minnie fabric. Fabric.com ships here, so that's an option. Are there any local quilt shops near you? I know one of them in town (Calgary) carries some Disney fabric. They also have an online shop too. Since I go into the US a few times a year for work and/or pleasure, I just buy from Joann's before I go and have the package shipped to the hotel. It is really nice to do that especially now that we don't have a limit for bringing goods back to Canada if we have been away for a week!



hedge333 said:


> 1st all the things on these pages have been so good. I loved the backpacks and the Brave outfit. We are really looking forward to Brave. My oldest dd is redheaded with blue eyes so we're really excited about the movie. Also, my dh says I'm going to banned from this thread because it makes me want more sophisticated machines and a new house so I can have a crafting room instead of the end of the dining room table like I have now.
> We are flying to the world on Monday morning. So I have been finishing up projects. I have to finish one more I spy bag, one more quiet book for the plane and a dress for me. Everything is cut it's just assembling now.
> I thought I would share pictures of the carry-on bags I made for the girls. They will be "coming in the mail" from Mickey the day we leave. The bags are ruffled drawstring bags with Disney ribbon. The pics aren't that great but I think the girls will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yo dd's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 yo dd's bag



Cute! Have a wonderful trip! Please post pictures when you return!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is one of the things I have worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how the Minnie Mouse turned out.  I have already digitized a Mickey Mouse to go with it but I haven't had a chance to test stitch it yet.  Also I did the hem on the shorts by binding it with grosgrain ribbon.  Somebody on another forum posted a link for how to do it.  It was so easy and I think it looks cute!



I  this set!! Every single element just tie in together so nicely!



aripantaloon said:


> I got my embroidery machine in the mail today!  Yippee!  I won't be able to really play with it until Saturday night or Sunday, though.
> 
> I am trying to plan out a few more outfits for my girls and had yet another question.  I realize I have asked a ton, so I really thank you for the help.  About how long does it take from the point you attach the hoop in the machine to finish (obviously, the cutting around material would be a variable depending on how skilled you are and how intricate the pattern is) appliqueing something like a 5x7 full body Buzz Lightyear or a Princess head and torso?  Let's say there are maybe an average of 4 thread changes.  I'm asking because I was thinking of making them 2 outfits that had one applique on the shirt and then a twirl skirt that had a few near the hem (like maybe a Toy Story with a Jessie on the shirt and a bunch of other characters on the skirt).  I have 3 girls, so if my oldest wants the twirl skirt, too, that would be 3 full sets.  If I do multiple outfits like this (like a princess set as well), that could be 3 or even 9 of these.  I would need to make the skirts, too.  We are leaving in 35 days.  That's a ton of sewing, notwithstanding the appliques.  So, realistically, how long does it take to do one that's more complicated than a simple mickey head?



Congrats on your new toy! I have an SD270 (an older machine that only does 4x4), and Heather's princess head and shoulder set took around an hour each to do. Something simplier (like the Mickey flags) would be less, I think the last Canadian flag took 30 minutes(?)



pyrxtc said:


> So Thought I'd throw out some pics of my new fabric's, old patterns, and what I'm doing now on my 6th day of sewing.
> 
> With her belt, how she'll wear it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt I made from curtain panel I bought at Goodwill, I have two more panels left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dress, I have a few pieces of this in different designs and It looked good on my friend's DD but she didn't like being my model and wanted it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I'll be sewing this weekend but I don't know if I'll be able to stay away.



Oh, I would be so happy if I can get my hands on vintage patterns! Great job on the outfits too! I can't wait to see what else you make!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dancer_mom said:


> Hi guys: I am back again with a quick question - I really want to make this dress for myself for MNSSHP:
> http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=2325
> 
> I want to get as close as possible to the colors they have pictured on the pattern.  I have looked at ebay and amazon and found a few possibilties but nothing that I love.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to finding vintage looking alice fabric?  Thanks so much.



I can not get your link to work.  I recently spent a LOT of time looking for the perfect fabric for DD's Alice dress, and might be able to help you.  I can't see what you are talking about right now though.  My DD's dress is going to be Alicesque, but not a complete copy.  I'm using Royal blue for one thing.


----------



## mphalens

PurpleEars said:


> Awww, look at those two cuties and the Easter shirts! The Thing shirts are great! Oh by the way, I see you as more than just "a friend on the computer." I really see this group as a community, maybe even a family of sorts!



I totally agree with you on this   We used to tease my dad when he first joined an online forum for contractors years ago about his "friends in the computer" so I sort of tease myself from time to time about mine 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Love the shirts....Can I ask where did you get the Thing designs....I have been looking for Thing 1-4 for our trip this summer and had given up hope....



I bought them from JustPeachyApplique dot com - Thing 1 & 2 came together and Thing 3 was a separate purchase.  Total I spent $2.00   They're pretty simple appliques - just white fabric and black stitching, but they did stitch out nicely.  Honestly, I grabbed them because they were so cheap and I LOVE those Thing shirts and thought they'd come in handy for a Give at some point (which, as you can see, they did).  The entire site is on sale plus she has scavenger hunts for even more discounted items.  When I made that purchase I think I spent $11.50 and got somewhere around 20 different designs.


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> Those are very cute!  The applique look much bigger than 4x4.  Did you do a multi-hooped design?  If not, how did you work it out so that they were so large?



I appliqued them on black felt (so I put down cut away stabilizer, then the black felt and then came my placement stitch, etc) which I think gives it the impression that it's a little bigger than it really is.  The circle of black felt after I cut it out was exactly 4x4 (well, if I cut a perfect freehand circle, which I doubt I did) - the satin stitch was about 1/3" inside of the felt.  So, the 4x4 design took up almost the entire field.  Does that make sense?
I am definitely NOT ready for a multi hoop design! 



VBAndrea said:


> I love everything Marianne!  I see you are having some fun with your new toy



Thanks!  I am having a lot of fun . . . I really want to run a test of every design I have, but the frugal franny in me says, "Not unless I have a use for that design" 



miprender said:


> Adorable.



Thanks


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> DD15 skirt I made her today, with lining.
> With her belt, how she'll wear it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt I made from curtain panel I bought at Goodwill, I have two more panels left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dress, I have a few pieces of this in different designs and It looked good on my friend's DD but she didn't like being my model and wanted it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I'll be sewing this weekend but I don't know if I'll be able to stay away.



SCORE on the patterns! I need to start going thrifting on a regular basis so I can find cool stuff like that. LOVE your older DD's skirt! Very cute and stylish! OMGosh, did you just use a pillow as a dress form to model the dalmatian skirt??? If you did, then I think I LOVE you! I was just thinking about trying something similar today since I don't have a dress form to model my projects and they look so blah just lying there.  (If you didn't then just ignore me and my odd-ball ideas )



hedge333 said:


> 1st all the things on these pages have been so good. I loved the backpacks and the Brave outfit. We are really looking forward to Brave. My oldest dd is redheaded with blue eyes so we're really excited about the movie. Also, my dh says I'm going to banned from this thread because it makes me want more sophisticated machines and a new house so I can have a crafting room instead of the end of the dining room table like I have now.
> We are flying to the world on Monday morning. So I have been finishing up projects. I have to finish one more I spy bag, one more quiet book for the plane and a dress for me. Everything is cut it's just assembling now.
> I thought I would share pictures of the carry-on bags I made for the girls. They will be "coming in the mail" from Mickey the day we leave. The bags are ruffled drawstring bags with Disney ribbon. The pics aren't that great but I think the girls will like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yo dd's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 yo dd's bag



the bags are super cute. I'm sure your DD's will just love them! Can't wait to see what all you're whipping up!



Amyhoff said:


> These shorts are adorable.  I'm using that pattern for Summer shorts for my son.  How is it to follow?  They came out so good!!   I'm excited to give it a go now.



I found this a pretty easy pattern to follow. Well, at least the shorts/pants part...I haven't attempted the shirt yet.  The only trouble I had was with sizing, and that's mostly because according to the sizing, my son could fit in two different sizes (he's right on the cusp of the weight/heights given), and I simply picked the wrong one.  Also, the pattern didn't mention anything about taking any preventative measures to make sure that your seams do not fray (like zig-zagging or serging the seams), but I just knew to do it anyway.



dianemom2 said:


> Your projects look super!  I love the shorts and how great that your husband lost all that weight AND you were able to do something with his old pants.  Could you take in the waist on the shorts so they fit your ds better?  Or maybe add in that elastic with the button holes to make the waist adustable?  The other two t-shirt dresses look adorable too!
> 
> Here is one of the things I have worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how the Minnie Mouse turned out.  I have already digitized a Mickey Mouse to go with it but I haven't had a chance to test stitch it yet.  Also I did the hem on the shorts by binding it with grosgrain ribbon.  Somebody on another forum posted a link for how to do it.  It was so easy and I think it looks cute!



Thank you! The shorts fit great in the hip/waist area. The problem is that they are too LONG. They looked more like capris!  So I will just save them for next year when DS is a little taller and re-make the pattern the next size down.  Like everyone else, I LOOOOOVE your outfit! The applique is just PERFECT for the fabric!



aripantaloon said:


> I got my embroidery machine in the mail today!  Yippee!  I won't be able to really play with it until Saturday night or Sunday, though.



CONGRATS on the new machine! Can't wait to see what you make!



mphalens said:


> Hello friends in the computer  !!!
> 
> I don't think I posted these - if I have, forgive me!
> 
> I made my boys Easter t-shirts for the assorted Egg Hunts we will attend (they have button down shirts for church on Easter Sunday).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also recently made these Thing shirts:



The boys' Peeps shirts are just adorable! And the thing shirts came out great too! WOW you sure got the hang of this embroidery stuff really fast! 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> What cuties!  Love their hair, and the shirts are adorable!
> 
> 
> I walked into Joann's last night needing pins and blue ribbon, and walked out $60 later with stuff to make another dress and headbands.    That place is dangerous!  I got some of their 'Tuttie Fruity' fabric.  I love the bright colors.  However, it's a polyester seersucker type material and I've only sewn 100% cotton.  Is there anything different about sewing polyester that I should be aware of?  Thanks!



HA HA, I have that same problem whenever I go into fabric stores. I swear I have to put blinders on to resist all the yummy fabrics! 



Mom in Heels said:


> Hi fellow sewers!  Forgive me if a similar thought has already come up, but there are an awful lot of pages on these threads and I tried wading through and spent WAY too much time just browsing!
> 
> Anyway,I found and fell in love with the Ollie Girl sundresses that look like costumes but are lightweight enough for hot days in the park.  But as everyone knows, saving up for Disney is not as easy as it used to be and even though they are gorgeous, they are quite expensive IMHO...I'm not too bad at sewing clothing (though quilting is more my thing).  Is it a major no-no to use her designs as inspiration and try to make them myself for my girls (who will be 4 and 2 at the time of our trip)?
> 
> Thanks for the input!!



I glean ideas and inspiration from a wide variety of sources. I agree with others who have said that so long as you are not selling items, I think it's fine to CASE away. However, I've found that while I might base my creations off of something else I've seen, I generally end up changing something about it anyway, just due to personal preference.

Thank you to everyone for your nice comments about my projects. 

I worked on my 2nd DD's Easter Dress tonight. I am SOOOO close to finishing it, but I started to get too tired and I've learned the hard way NOT to keep sewing when I'm tired because I start making really dumb mistakes. Hopefully I'll be able to finish it up tomorrow.

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> So Thought I'd throw out some pics of my new fabric's, old patterns, and what I'm doing now on my 6th day of sewing.
> 
> Quick dress, I have a few pieces of this in different designs and It looked good on my friend's DD but she didn't like being my model and wanted it off.
> 
> Don't know if I'll be sewing this weekend but I don't know if I'll be able to stay away.


I really like the price on those early patterns you have posted!  Too bad we can't find things on YCMT.com for 10¢ or 25¢!

You dd's skirt is great.  I really love the Dalmatians curtain panel fabric -- I look every time I go into Goodwill and the only thing I ever found were Nemo curtains and the fabric was too stiff and itchy to even consider buying.



mphalens said:


> Thanks!  I am having a lot of fun . . . I really want to run a test of every design I have, but the frugal franny in me says, "Not unless I have a use for that design"


I have that same frugal streak you have!  Honestly, the only design I've ever done that I had issues with was the Cat and it is wearable.  But it was annoying for me to see your first shirt close up compared to the second one -- the second one was soooo good that I just don't understand why the stitches couldn't have been done like that in the first place.  I was also irritated with mine because I carefully read the reviews of people who had stitched out items and they were all good.  I've bought designs from a few other random folks on etsy and have had good luck.  I will have to look at the just peachy site -- not sure if I have that one bookmarked or not.   The majority of my designs come from Heather, Planet Applique and Embroidery Library -- no issues ever with any of those.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I have that same frugal streak you have!  Honestly, the only design I've ever done that I had issues with was the Cat and it is wearable.  But it was annoying for me to see your first shirt close up compared to the second one -- the second one was soooo good that I just don't understand why the stitches couldn't have been done like that in the first place.  I was also irritated with mine because I carefully read the reviews of people who had stitched out items and they were all good.  I've bought designs from a few other random folks on etsy and have had good luck.  I will have to look at the just peachy site -- not sure if I have that one bookmarked or not.   The majority of my designs come from Heather, Planet Applique and Embroidery Library -- no issues ever with any of those.




I honestly think it might be a case of not having each size of each design tested.  I don't know, I could be totally off base, but that would be my guess.  The more Finn wears his, the better it looks (they really do just look like "fuzzy bunnies") but yeah, I know what you mean.

Just Peachy has been fabulous!  That's where I got my Jack Sparrow MH from as well. . .


So, I have a QUESTION:

When I'm stitching out a design (or getting ready to) how on earth do you know exactly what color they mean for the next step?  And honestly, I know they're "suggested" colors, but sometimes what they're calling for vs what the picture looks like really seem like two different things???


----------



## Gryffinclaw

PurpleEars said:


> Yes you should make something for yourself if you have time. I had a lovely solo trip to Disneyland last fall as I was in Anaheim for a work conference. I actually brought my Minnie ears, my Minnie Rosetta, and a few custom blouses to that trip. During the day, I just had something over the blouse (like a jacket) and used a different bag so I still looked professional. Once the evening hits though, I was off to the park with my Disney gear!
> 
> I'd like to make a messenger bag for use in the parks but I have never done a bag before...it scares me a little bit ....I am going to try and make some time this weekend to at least try but we'll see...


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Will you just hurry up and do a couple of "fluff posts" on here so we can start seeing all the outfits already! I'm DYING over here in anticipation! *wink*

fluff fluff fluff fluff


----------



## SallyfromDE

pyrxtc said:


> So Thought I'd throw out some pics of my new fabric's, old patterns, and what I'm doing now on my 6th day of sewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I'll be sewing this weekend but I don't know if I'll be able to stay away.



I can see some pretty cool looking vintage patterns. I love some of the older looks. 
I don't think I've seen that Mickey fabric, I might have to track that one down. And when JoAnne goes on sale again, I can see there is a new Fairie line? I accidently deleted that picture. It's in the upper left. 
I think your going to be busy for some time! 



mphalens said:


> So, I have a QUESTION:
> 
> When I'm stitching out a design (or getting ready to) how on earth do you know exactly what color they mean for the next step?  And honestly, I know they're "suggested" colors, but sometimes what they're calling for vs what the picture looks like really seem like two different things???



You can do what ever color you want. Your machine can do a color check and let you scroll ahead to see what colors are coming up next. But they don't all tell you the correct colors. Some designers will give you basic instructions and a color chart. If I can, I'll print the chart. Sometimes  I just print the picture so I can look at it. You aren't locked into the colors that are on the chart.


----------



## Gryffinclaw

smile5sunshine said:


> Here's a few things I've been working on while I was away.
> 
> Easter Dress for my youngest DD. Made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shorts were made with McCall's M6016. I used a pair of slacks that no longer fit my DH (he lost about 50lbs. over the course of a year....so proud of him). They were supposed to be DS's Easter shorts, but they are too big!  I'll save them for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Disney related! I finished the two Tshirt dresses for my older two DD's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



LOVE it all! I really like the prints you used on the easter dress and the tshirt dresses are fabulous!! I love tshirt dresses.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is one of the things I have worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how the Minnie Mouse turned out.  I have already digitized a Mickey Mouse to go with it but I haven't had a chance to test stitch it yet.  Also I did the hem on the shorts by binding it with grosgrain ribbon.  Somebody on another forum posted a link for how to do it.  It was so easy and I think it looks cute!



I love the Minnie silhouette! Great job!



pyrxtc said:


> So Thought I'd throw out some pics of my new fabric's, old patterns, and what I'm doing now on my 6th day of sewing.
> 
> Pattern's 1-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern's 5-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric from 3-29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattern's from 3-29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD15 skirt I made her today, with lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her belt, how she'll wear it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt I made from curtain panel I bought at Goodwill, I have two more panels left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dress, I have a few pieces of this in different designs and It looked good on my friend's DD but she didn't like being my model and wanted it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I'll be sewing this weekend but I don't know if I'll be able to stay away.



Wow! Its all great but I really adore the skirt you made for your DD!


----------



## aripantaloon

VBAndrea said:


> Yay for your machine!!!  Most applique designs can be done in an hour unless it's highly complicated.  Amy came over today and we did a Peace Mickey and it took a little while, but I was teaching her along the way and we really taking our time -- plus we had to buy the design, etc.  She was here approx two hours but half that time was looking a fabric combos and other things.  The longest design I have done was 3 hours -- it was a fill with over 40,000 stitches and close to 30 color changes.  I will have to time myself next time I do an applique and let you know.





miprender said:


> I just did a full body Mickey Safari today that took 2 hours. It had lots of little pieces of fabric to tack down and I NEVER leave my machine because the second I turn my head that is when something will happen.
> 
> But if you want something that would take less than an hour, Heather's Mickey heads sew up fast and come in all different themes.





PurpleEars said:


> Congrats on your new toy! I have an SD270 (an older machine that only does 4x4), and Heather's princess head and shoulder set took around an hour each to do. Something simplier (like the Mickey flags) would be less, I think the last Canadian flag took 30 minutes(?)



Awesome!  Thank you so much for the replies!  That helps me tremendously.  I think I'll plan for one very decorative set (in addition to all the other stuff I want to make), at least, and then depending on what my time is looking like, I'll do another.    I'm going to the fabric store this afternoon!


----------



## pyrxtc

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I can not get your link to work.  I recently spent a LOT of time looking for the perfect fabric for DD's Alice dress, and might be able to help you.  I can't see what you are talking about right now though.  My DD's dress is going to be Alicesque, but not a complete copy.  I'm using Royal blue for one thing.



Here is the pic of the pattern,


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Yay! I can finally post pics!!! Thought I'd share some of my first projects:

Matching Mom and Daughter aprons









I learned that I hate bias tape after making these... 

Then I tried pillowcase dresses for DD:









After those I discovered Carla C's ebooks (thanks to this board) and it made everything much easier and way more fun! 

Easy Fit pants for my nephew (6 months):





Easy Fit for DS





Molly Peasant for DD




Snow White inspired Molly peasant 




I'll post some more recent projects later


----------



## cogero

Gryffinclaw said:


> Yay! I can finally post pics!!! Thought I'd share some of my first projects:
> 
> Matching Mom and Daughter aprons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that I hate bias tape after making these...
> 
> Then I tried pillowcase dresses for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those I discovered Carla C's ebooks (thanks to this board) and it made everything much easier and way more fun!
> 
> Easy Fit pants for my nephew (6 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Fit for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White inspired Molly peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more recent projects later



Adorable projects.

Diane I love that minnie silhoutte you are getting really good at digitizing 

I finished an order last night and started Cs last skirt.


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> SCORE on the patterns! I need to start going thrifting on a regular basis so I can find cool stuff like that. LOVE your older DD's skirt! Very cute and stylish! OMGosh, did you just use a pillow as a dress form to model the dalmatian skirt??? If you did, then I think I LOVE you! I was just thinking about trying something similar today since I don't have a dress form to model my projects and they look so blah just lying there.  (If you didn't then just ignore me and my odd-ball ideas )
> Sunshine



I did use a pillow, my DS brought it down to fix a seam and I couldn't resist. It was a little too thick around the middle. 



VBAndrea said:


> I really like the price on those early patterns you have posted!  Too bad we can't find things on YCMT.com for 10¢ or 25¢!
> 
> You dd's skirt is great.  I really love the Dalmatians curtain panel fabric -- I look every time I go into Goodwill and the only thing I ever found were Nemo curtains and the fabric was too stiff and itchy to even consider buying.



I can't wait until I can sew well enough to try those old patterns. I wasn't sure if I was crazy going to Goodwill but I figured I'd try. I'm glad I did. It only cost me $2.



SallyfromDE said:


> I can see some pretty cool looking vintage patterns. I love some of the older looks.
> I don't think I've seen that Mickey fabric, I might have to track that one down. And when JoAnne goes on sale again, I can see there is a new Fairie line? I accidently deleted that picture. It's in the upper left.
> I think your going to be busy for some time!



I got that Mickey fabric at Joann's. They were rolling out carts of stuff yesterday. Including some cute Halloween stuff.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Wow! Its all great but I really adore the skirt you made for your DD!



I'm glad she liked it. You know how picky 15 year old's can be. It is just 2 yards of fabric, hemmed up and an elastic in the top. I sewed the lining into the waistband and then finished up the skirt seams first before the lining so the lining seams face the outside and not her legs.


I also had picked up some of this pink Mickey fabric.






I can't wait to get some other stuff going because I also have some vintage fabrics and want to use them but need the perfect designs for them.


----------



## 4monkeys

Gryffinclaw said:


> Yay! I can finally post pics!!! Thought I'd share some of my first projects:
> 
> Matching Mom and Daughter aprons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that I hate bias tape after making these...
> 
> Then I tried pillowcase dresses for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those I discovered Carla C's ebooks (thanks to this board) and it made everything much easier and way more fun!
> 
> Easy Fit pants for my nephew (6 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Fit for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White inspired Molly peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more recent projects later



Super cute!!  Where did you get the red mickey fabric?? I haven't seen that anywhere I have looked, is it online??

This is the shirt that Andrea did for my mom.  Allison got one from her pixie dust give and my mom commented about how much she liked it! So I asked Andrea to teach me (for when I ever get my machine!!)  I plan to give this to her for her birthday next week!!






Allison loved it. She loved how the blue inside the peace sign matched the shirt!   I have to say this picture isn't the best and doesn't show the true colors of the shirt or applique.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

PurpleEars said:


> It is 100% polyester or a mixed material?
> I can't wait to see the pictures of your work!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabricland West has more Disney fabric choices than Fabricland Central. I found that we are still limited to Pooh and Fairies. I hardly find princesses (other than Tiana - the other day I found Tiana fabric at $2 a metre!) or Mickey/Minnie fabric. Fabric.com ships here, so that's an option. Are there any local quilt shops near you? I know one of them in town (Calgary) carries some Disney fabric. They also have an online shop too. Since I go into the US a few times a year for work and/or pleasure, I just buy from Joann's before I go and have the package shipped to the hotel. It is really nice to do that especially now that we don't have a limit for bringing goods back to Canada if we have been away for a week!


Thanks for your help!    I'm going to have to see if my dh has any conferences coming up states side to order from Joann's.  It would definitely be worth it.





pyrxtc said:


> I got that Mickey fabric at Joann's. They were rolling out carts of stuff yesterday. Including some cute Halloween stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad she liked it. You know how picky 15 year old's can be. It is just 2 yards of fabric, hemmed up and an elastic in the top. I sewed the lining into the waistband and then finished up the skirt seams first before the lining so the lining seams face the outside and not her legs.
> 
> 
> I also had picked up some of this pink Mickey fabric.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get some other stuff going because I also have some vintage fabrics and want to use them but need the perfect designs for them.



I love the pink mickey fabric!

Goodwill is a really great place to pick stuff up - I recently found zippers for less than 25 cents a piece.


If this multi-quote feature works, then I think I'm getting a hang on how these boards work - the next challenge will be photos!


----------



## aripantaloon

4monkeys said:


> This is the shirt that Andrea did for my mom.  Allison got one from her pixie dust give and my mom commented about how much she liked it! So I asked Andrea to teach me (for when I ever get my machine!!)  I plan to give this to her for her birthday next week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison loved it. She loved how the blue inside the peace sign matched the shirt!   I have to say this picture isn't the best and doesn't show the true colors of the shirt or applique.



Cute!  I have that fabric and it's beautiful!  I used it to make the girls some American Girl doll carrying bags for Christmas 2 years ago.


----------



## tchrrx

How often does Hancock's put their patterns on sale for $1?  I bought a couple of patterns a couple of months ago, but I'd like to get more.  I'm still new enough to sewing (only since Christmas) that I don't want to spend too much money on things that I may never make!   Thanks!


----------



## pyrxtc

4monkeys said:


> Super cute!!  Where did you get the red mickey fabric?? I haven't seen that anywhere I have looked, is it online??



I love the Mickey fabric too. haven't seen that before.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I honestly think it might be a case of not having each size of each design tested.  I don't know, I could be totally off base, but that would be my guess.  The more Finn wears his, the better it looks (they really do just look like "fuzzy bunnies") but yeah, I know what you mean.
> 
> Just Peachy has been fabulous!  That's where I got my Jack Sparrow MH from as well. . .
> 
> 
> So, I have a QUESTION:
> 
> When I'm stitching out a design (or getting ready to) how on earth do you know exactly what color they mean for the next step?  And honestly, I know they're "suggested" colors, but sometimes what they're calling for vs what the picture looks like really seem like two different things???


If it's a design with a lot of colors I often print a pic of the design so I can best guess what color to use.  This is what I love about embroidery library designs -- you get an awesome color chart and it tells you what part of the design you will be stitching - it doesn't match up exactly to Marathon thread, but I can line up all my thread in advance of stitching it.  Also, most designers include a jpg file with the designs -- looking at that can help too.  You can't go by the color the machine says to use.  Apparently there must be a color change between each step so the machine knows it must stop.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Yay! I can finally post pics!!! Thought I'd share some of my first projects:
> 
> Matching Mom and Daughter aprons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that I hate bias tape after making these...
> 
> Then I tried pillowcase dresses for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those I discovered Carla C's ebooks (thanks to this board) and it made everything much easier and way more fun!
> 
> Easy Fit pants for my nephew (6 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Fit for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White inspired Molly peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more recent projects later


Lovely work   Don't give up on bias tape -- on the aprons you used it on curves which is much harder.  It's fairly simple to use on straight lines and I often use it on double layer skirts.  Also, when you make your own bias tape you do NOT have to cut it on the bias IF you are using it for straight things -- if you curve it, it should be on the bias.



4monkeys said:


> Super cute!!  Where did you get the red mickey fabric?? I haven't seen that anywhere I have looked, is it online??
> 
> This is the shirt that Andrea did for my mom.  Allison got one from her pixie dust give and my mom commented about how much she liked it! So I asked Andrea to teach me (for when I ever get my machine!!)  I plan to give this to her for her birthday next week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison loved it. She loved how the blue inside the peace sign matched the shirt!   I have to say this picture isn't the best and doesn't show the true colors of the shirt or applique.


I think Hobby Lobby has the red Mickey and can be ordered on line -- not sure if they currently have it but I know they did about 1 year ago.  The closet Hobby Lobby is outside of Richmond.  Maybe we need to go on a field trip someday!

The blue on the shirt does not show up well in that picture -- it got all washed out.  I'm glad Alli liked the fabric   I think it coordinates nicely with her shirt.



tchrrx said:


> How often does Hancock's put their patterns on sale for $1?  I bought a couple of patterns a couple of months ago, but I'd like to get more.  I'm still new enough to sewing (only since Christmas) that I don't want to spend too much money on things that I may never make!   Thanks!


Very often -- my guess would be about once a month.  They sometimes rotate between brands though -- it may be Vogue or McCalls one month and SImplicity the next.  I am just saying this off the top of my head though -- maybe you could call the store and if you get someone to talk to who knows what they are doing they could let you know when the next sale will be.  I don't have my flyer handy but if I can locate it I'll let you know.


----------



## dancer_mom

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I can not get your link to work.  I recently spent a LOT of time looking for the perfect fabric for DD's Alice dress, and might be able to help you.  I can't see what you are talking about right now though.  My DD's dress is going to be Alicesque, but not a complete copy.  I'm using Royal blue for one thing.



Rats - I tested the link and it worked for me - let me try again... I am basically looking for alice patterned fabric that has a vintage look to it.  I found a line by quilting treasures and am leaning towards using the alice cameo fabric with the yellow pictures pattern fabric but just wanted to see if there was anything else out there before I bought it... Okay let me see if I can do a link right this time

This is the only line of fabric I have found.

http://www.quiltingtreasures.com/content9056.html

This is a link to the pattern again - it is Simplicity 2325 if it doesn't work again.

http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=2325

Hope it works this time... 

Does anyone else know of any alice in wonderland fabric lines or ideas of where else to look??  Thanks guys.


----------



## dancer_mom

Ohhhh - thanks PYRXTC - yes that is the alice pattern I want to do and I love the look of the busy fabric pictured... just can't really find that much out there besides on ebay.  But maybe that is normal.


----------



## aksunshine

Haven't been over here in AGES!!!! Maybe I can get caught up....lol!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dancer_mom said:


> Rats - I tested the link and it worked for me - let me try again... I am basically looking for alice patterned fabric that has a vintage look to it.  I found a line by quilting treasures and am leaning towards using the alice cameo fabric with the yellow pictures pattern fabric but just wanted to see if there was anything else out there before I bought it... Okay let me see if I can do a link right this time
> 
> This is the only line of fabric I have found.
> 
> http://www.quiltingtreasures.com/content9056.html
> 
> This is a link to the pattern again - it is Simplicity 2325 if it doesn't work again.
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=2325
> 
> Hope it works this time...
> 
> Does anyone else know of any alice in wonderland fabric lines or ideas of where else to look??  Thanks guys.




The yellow fabric you linked to is one of the fabrics used on the pattern.  If that is the look you are going for, then I think the fabric line you found is perfect!  

Our Alice dress is using these fabrics, the pink will be the pinafore and the blue is the dress.  I will add some white eyelet for a little bit of contrast I think.  










I also wanted something different.  With the fabric you linked to, I think this would be cute as the apron:




This as the dress:




and I love stripes for the ruffles or contrast bands:





This is vintage looking, but not cheap, and it's not a set.  If you're looking for a set, I think you have some wonderful fabric already!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

4monkeys said:


> Super cute!!  Where did you get the red mickey fabric?? I haven't seen that anywhere I have looked





pyrxtc said:


> I love the Mickey fabric too. haven't seen that before.



I got the red Mickey fabric at Hobby Lobby. Last time I went into my local store, they still had it.


----------



## micksmoma

Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.








I love all the new things posted!!


----------



## DiznyDi

What a creative group you all are!  Not only do I enjoy seeing your finished works, but I adore looking at your beautiful children!

My 'kids' are 30 and 31. While they were growing up, I found bed sheets and tablecloths to be a great source of cute and distinctive fabrics.  The curtain panel 101 dalmations skirt brought back that memory for me.


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> So, I have a QUESTION:
> 
> When I'm stitching out a design (or getting ready to) how on earth do you know exactly what color they mean for the next step?  And honestly, I know they're "suggested" colors, but sometimes what they're calling for vs what the picture looks like really seem like two different things???



I guess you must have saw my latest big give disaster! I think I will just have my laptop up with the original picture next to the machine the next time. Alternately I can write down the colour sequence from the picture that comes with the embroidery file.



Gryffinclaw said:


> I'd like to make a messenger bag for use in the parks but I have never done a bag before...it scares me a little bit ....I am going to try and make some time this weekend to at least try but we'll see...



Depends on what kind of bag you plan to make, it could be quite easy!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Yay! I can finally post pics!!! Thought I'd share some of my first projects:
> 
> Matching Mom and Daughter aprons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that I hate bias tape after making these...
> 
> Then I tried pillowcase dresses for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those I discovered Carla C's ebooks (thanks to this board) and it made everything much easier and way more fun!
> 
> Easy Fit pants for my nephew (6 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Fit for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White inspired Molly peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more recent projects later



Great job on everything you made! I really like the Snow White and the apron set!



4monkeys said:


> This is the shirt that Andrea did for my mom.  Allison got one from her pixie dust give and my mom commented about how much she liked it! So I asked Andrea to teach me (for when I ever get my machine!!)  I plan to give this to her for her birthday next week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison loved it. She loved how the blue inside the peace sign matched the shirt!   I have to say this picture isn't the best and doesn't show the true colors of the shirt or applique.



I am sure your mom will really like the shirt!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Thanks for your help!    I'm going to have to see if my dh has any conferences coming up states side to order from Joann's.  It would definitely be worth it.



The only thing you need to watch out for is the shipping time. I usually try to order 10 days before I leave so the package has lots of time to get to the hotel. I also only ship to hotel if I am staying for a week for the extra cushion. You may want to check with the hotel that they are ok with receiving and holding packages and *IF* they charge anything for that service.

I am more cautious than most for the shipping time frame because I had a package delayed once before. I ended up paying an arm and a leg to get that darn thing shipped home!



aksunshine said:


> Haven't been over here in AGES!!!! Maybe I can get caught up....lol!!



Welcome back! I was thinking about your family the other day. I hope everyone is doing well.



micksmoma said:


> Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new things posted!!



Both of them are very cute! Good job!


----------



## smile5sunshine

PurpleEars said:


> I guess you must have saw my latest big give disaster! I think I will just have my laptop up with the original picture next to the machine the next time. Alternately I can write down the colour sequence from the picture that comes with the embroidery file.



Oh no! Sorry to hear about your mishap on the Big Give item.  I hate it when I ruin a project.



micksmoma said:


> Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new things posted!!



Those are both so cute! Great job!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Yay! I can finally post pics!!! Thought I'd share some of my first projects:
> 
> Matching Mom and Daughter aprons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that I hate bias tape after making these...
> 
> Then I tried pillowcase dresses for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those I discovered Carla C's ebooks (thanks to this board) and it made everything much easier and way more fun!
> 
> Easy Fit pants for my nephew (6 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White inspired Molly peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more recent projects later



HURRAY for being able to post pics and a photobomb! Wow, you sure have been a busy little bee at your sewing machine. Everything looks really good!  I say you are off to a FANTASTIC start, so pat yourself on the back!



pyrxtc said:


> I did use a pillow, my DS brought it down to fix a seam and I couldn't resist. It was a little too thick around the middle.



HA HA HA! That's great! See my escapades below....



4monkeys said:


> This is the shirt that Andrea did for my mom.  Allison got one from her pixie dust give and my mom commented about how much she liked it! So I asked Andrea to teach me (for when I ever get my machine!!)  I plan to give this to her for her birthday next week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison loved it. She loved how the blue inside the peace sign matched the shirt!   I have to say this picture isn't the best and doesn't show the true colors of the shirt or applique.



that's one cute shirt. I bet your mom will LOVE it. And so sweet of Andrea to be giving you your own private embroidery lessons!



dancer_mom said:


> Rats - I tested the link and it worked for me - let me try again... I am basically looking for alice patterned fabric that has a vintage look to it.  I found a line by quilting treasures and am leaning towards using the alice cameo fabric with the yellow pictures pattern fabric but just wanted to see if there was anything else out there before I bought it... Okay let me see if I can do a link right this time
> 
> This is the only line of fabric I have found.
> 
> http://www.quiltingtreasures.com/content9056.html
> 
> This is a link to the pattern again - it is Simplicity 2325 if it doesn't work again.
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=2325
> 
> Hope it works this time...
> 
> Does anyone else know of any alice in wonderland fabric lines or ideas of where else to look??  Thanks guys.



I know that they have the gold card fabric from that line in the clearance section of fabric.com: 

http://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=51236ce0-f2ab-4295-b3e8-f1d430961897

But I haven't seen any of the other one's. I think it's a beautiful set though, and would make a lovely Alice dress.


WELL, I finished my 2nd DD's Easter dress tonight. I had wanted to finish it last night, but got too tired, and after tonight I'm REALLY glad I stopped. Although I only had two steps left to finish it off, those last two steps took a while!  I had lots of rows of shirring to do, which in and of itself is an easy thing to do, but there were just a lot of rows. The other step was making a buttonhole, and don't you know that this is the 1st project I have ever made one for?  SO I had to practice doing that several times on scraps before I tried it on the actual dress.

This dress was made from the "In the Garden Shirred Twirly Dress" tutorial found here: http://fromanigloo.blogspot.com/2010/05/in-garden-shirred-twirly-dress.html






Close up of the back shirring: 





And just for fun, my "hobo" dressform: 





Sunshine


----------



## miprender

pyrxtc said:


> So Thought I'd throw out some pics of my new fabric's, old patterns, and what I'm doing now on my 6th day of sewing.
> 
> Pattern's 1-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her belt, how she'll wear it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt I made from curtain panel I bought at Goodwill, I have two more panels left.



You've been busy sewing up a storm. I know it is quite addictive.
Great find on the patterns. I have some of that dalmation fabric I got off of ebay. 



mphalens said:


> So, I have a QUESTION:
> 
> When I'm stitching out a design (or getting ready to) how on earth do you know exactly what color they mean for the next step?  And honestly, I know they're "suggested" colors, but sometimes what they're calling for vs what the picture looks like really seem like two different things???



Since my computer is next to my machine, I always bring up a picture of what it will look like. Some designers will even give you a stitch map which I love on the detail designs.

Sometimes it is really hard to see what fabric I should be using never mind which color, but I try to match my tackdown stitches to the color I will use for the satin stitches. I have run into problems before when I didn't do that and the color I didn't want seems to peek out.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Yay! I can finally post pics!!! Thought I'd share some of my first projects:
> 
> Matching Mom and Daughter aprons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Fit for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White inspired Molly peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more recent projects later



Everything looks great and the easy fit pattern is so great.



4monkeys said:


> This is the shirt that Andrea did for my mom.  Allison got one from her pixie dust give and my mom commented about how much she liked it! So I asked Andrea to teach me (for when I ever get my machine!!)  I plan to give this to her for her birthday next week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison loved it. She loved how the blue inside the peace sign matched the shirt!   I have to say this picture isn't the best and doesn't show the true colors of the shirt or applique.



Very cute.



aksunshine said:


> Haven't been over here in AGES!!!! Maybe I can get caught up....lol!!







micksmoma said:


> Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new things posted!!



Those are adorable too!



smile5sunshine said:


> WELL, I finished my 2nd DD's Easter dress tonight. I had wanted to finish it last night, but got too tired, and after tonight I'm REALLY glad I stopped. Although I only had two steps left to finish it off, those last two steps took a while!  I had lots of rows of shirring to do, which in and of itself is an easy thing to do, but there were just a lot of rows. The other step was making a buttonhole, and don't you know that this is the 1st project I have ever made one for?  SO I had to practice doing that several times on scraps before I tried it on the actual dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the back shirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Wonderful job on shirring and the Easter dress is adorable. Your hobo dress form is too cute


----------



## Mom in Heels

This thread is a dream - I needed a good shirring tutorial and by magic someone posts exactly what I'm looking for!  Disney magic maybe?  

Started working on a Briar Rose inspired sundress - my first attempt at the Carla C patterns.  They are SO easy to use and follow - I'll be getting my money's worth out of that ebook for years with my two girls!!  Bodice is done - now all I need is the skirt and provided I get some good quiet/nap time, I can get it finished today! :


----------



## VBAndrea

dancer_mom said:


> Rats - I tested the link and it worked for me - let me try again... I am basically looking for alice patterned fabric that has a vintage look to it.  I found a line by quilting treasures and am leaning towards using the alice cameo fabric with the yellow pictures pattern fabric but just wanted to see if there was anything else out there before I bought it... Okay let me see if I can do a link right this time
> 
> This is the only line of fabric I have found.
> 
> http://www.quiltingtreasures.com/content9056.html
> 
> This is a link to the pattern again - it is Simplicity 2325 if it doesn't work again.
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=2325
> 
> Hope it works this time...
> 
> Does anyone else know of any alice in wonderland fabric lines or ideas of where else to look??  Thanks guys.


I don't think you will find anything better than what you have found already.  Alice fabric seems limited.  I have only seen it once at a fabulous quilting store we have and what I saw was very bright and modern -- not the least bit vintage.



micksmoma said:


> Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new things posted!!


Just adorable!  My dd has that Patch on an apron on a skirt.



smile5sunshine said:


> WELL, I finished my 2nd DD's Easter dress tonight. I had wanted to finish it last night, but got too tired, and after tonight I'm REALLY glad I stopped. Although I only had two steps left to finish it off, those last two steps took a while!  I had lots of rows of shirring to do, which in and of itself is an easy thing to do, but there were just a lot of rows. The other step was making a buttonhole, and don't you know that this is the 1st project I have ever made one for?  SO I had to practice doing that several times on scraps before I tried it on the actual dress.
> 
> This dress was made from the "In the Garden Shirred Twirly Dress" tutorial found here: http://fromanigloo.blogspot.com/2010/05/in-garden-shirred-twirly-dress.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the back shirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my "hobo" dressform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


Lovely!  I really like the plum fabric you used for the bodice -- it matches so nicely with the print birds.

And your dress form is divine (well, truth be told, its shoulders are a bit too pointy for my taste, but at you have a dress form!).



miprender said:


> Since my computer is next to my machine, I always bring up a picture of what it will look like. Some designers will even give you a stitch map which I love on the detail designs.
> 
> Sometimes it is really hard to see what fabric I should be using never mind which color, but I try to match my tackdown stitches to the color I will use for the satin stitches. I have run into problems before when I didn't do that and the color I didn't want seems to peek out.


I get the benefit of exercise as I get to run up and down stairs to view my computer -- office is on the first floor and sewing on the second floor.  Sometimes I print a color picture of the applique design to have at my side.

I rarely match placement and tackdown stitches to the design.  I usually use an odd color thread that I don't foresee getting much use -- I have a minty green that I'm not fond of so that is my color of choice for tackdown.  I haven't had any issues yet but if I'm doing a new designer I'll take care not to do that after hearing about your previous issues.


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION
Has anyone tried to reduce HeatherSue's Mickey head applique to get it to be around 3 inches?  Amy wants an applique of the Mickey head with an initial in the center for a toiletry bag so we need it smaller than a 4 inch Mickey head since it's for a small bag.  I don't think doing the fill and then putting an initial on top of that will work well -- I think that would be too thick.

I am mad because I got a free design for the Mickey heads and didn't download since I had Heather's, but I see theirs has a three inch applique!  Grrr!!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

I know NOTHING about digitizing, so this may not at all be possible.  But, wouldn't it just be so much easier if the embroidery machine said lips, hair, skin, instead of pale lavender, golden yellow, and cream brown.  Like tell us what part of the applique the machine is about to stitch out, not what color to use.  Then, I know exactly what it's doing and can use the color that I want for that particular part.  

Just my two cents, but like I said, it may not be possible at all.


----------



## VBAndrea

ENABLER ALERT

Planet Applique has 70% everything today only -- I don't see a coupon code in my e-mail so I think it gets applied automatically at checkout.





weluvdizne said:


> I know NOTHING about digitizing, so this may not at all be possible.  But, wouldn't it just be so much easier if the embroidery machine said lips, hair, skin, instead of pale lavender, golden yellow, and cream brown.  Like tell us what part of the applique the machine is about to stitch out, not what color to use.  Then, I know exactly what it's doing and can use the color that I want for that particular part.
> 
> Just my two cents, but like I said, it may not be possible at all.


Now you're talking!  That would be so much nicer!


----------



## aksunshine

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome back! I was thinking about your family the other day. I hope everyone is doing well.


We are doing pretty well. Thank you! I spent most of last week in the hospital with pneumonia and extreme adenioditis. Probably wouldn't be such a big deal, but NO ONE wants to treat you when you are pregnant!!! lol!!



VBAndrea said:


> ENABLER ALERT
> 
> Planet Applique has 70% everything today only -- I don't see a coupon code in my e-mail so I think it gets applied automatically at checkout.



Oh my!




micksmoma said:


> Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new things posted!!


SO CUTE!!! Love that pirate fabric!



smile5sunshine said:


> WELL, I finished my 2nd DD's Easter dress tonight. I had wanted to finish it last night, but got too tired, and after tonight I'm REALLY glad I stopped. Although I only had two steps left to finish it off, those last two steps took a while!  I had lots of rows of shirring to do, which in and of itself is an easy thing to do, but there were just a lot of rows. The other step was making a buttonhole, and don't you know that this is the 1st project I have ever made one for?  SO I had to practice doing that several times on scraps before I tried it on the actual dress.
> 
> This dress was made from the "In the Garden Shirred Twirly Dress" tutorial found here: http://fromanigloo.blogspot.com/2010/05/in-garden-shirred-twirly-dress.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the back shirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my "hobo" dressform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


This is super cute!! 


Mom in Heels said:


> This thread is a dream - I needed a good shirring tutorial and by magic someone posts exactly what I'm looking for!  Disney magic maybe?
> 
> Started working on a Briar Rose inspired sundress - my first attempt at the Carla C patterns.  They are SO easy to use and follow - I'll be getting my money's worth out of that ebook for years with my two girls!!  Bodice is done - now all I need is the skirt and provided I get some good quiet/nap time, I can get it finished today! :


This is such a WONDERFUL group!! Glad you found them.


----------



## Blyssfull

ARGH! I'm already behind.. AGAIN! Everything is so precious. I love seeing everything everyone makes! 



mphalens said:


> So, I have a QUESTION:
> 
> When I'm stitching out a design (or getting ready to) how on earth do you know exactly what color they mean for the next step?  And honestly, I know they're "suggested" colors, but sometimes what they're calling for vs what the picture looks like really seem like two different things???



Sometimes this is really tricky for me too. I have learned to be careful of not only what tack down stitch I use, to make sure it doesn't show through on the next.. Like using white under black.. sometimes it can show through the satin stitch but also the color of fabric I'm satin stitching around. If I use a white on black fabric a lot of times those lil threads will show through or you'll see some of the black fabric from the shirt pull through the white satin stitch... Which probably at the end of the day means I've stabilized wrong but little things like that drive me crazy. And you can't really use fabric markers to touch up when that is the case. 



weluvdizne said:


> I know NOTHING about digitizing, so this may not at all be possible.  But, wouldn't it just be so much easier if the embroidery machine said lips, hair, skin, instead of pale lavender, golden yellow, and cream brown.  Like tell us what part of the applique the machine is about to stitch out, not what color to use.  Then, I know exactly what it's doing and can use the color that I want for that particular part.
> 
> Just my two cents, but like I said, it may not be possible at all.



AMEN! I just did a superman shirt for a little boy fighting cancer and it was a complete embroidery shirt. It was my first all embroidery with no applique and it took me about 15 minutes to figure out which part was being stitched out first. I was so thankful to have my laptop nearby, I had to actually bring it up in SEU. It was a free design but didn't come with instructions...which I can't complain since it was free. That's another good thing about the program it shows you the stitch color, count and if you highlight it it puts a box around the part you've highlighted. 








There's such a baby boom here I've been busy making baby gifts and not much Disney. I have a niece coming in May I'm ecstatic about. I can't wait to have a little girl to sew for, I didn't sew/embroider when Hannah was little.   I hope we get to go in 2013 for all the new stuff in Fantasyland... I'm a Beauty and the Beast lover so I'm super excited! And I'm having a hard time shopping for my Big Give...with all the Easter stuff out they haven't quite gotten out all the summer fun stuff. 

JustPeachyApplique.com is having an amazing sale today too. Spend $15 and get 50% off and all of her designs right now are $1 so you get 15 designs for $7.50.

Andrea- I can try and scale down the mickey head in SEU if you'd like. If it's not too much of a scale down, I think it would be alright. Just let me know and I'll try.


----------



## dianemom2

weluvdizne said:


> I know NOTHING about digitizing, so this may not at all be possible.  But, wouldn't it just be so much easier if the embroidery machine said lips, hair, skin, instead of pale lavender, golden yellow, and cream brown.  Like tell us what part of the applique the machine is about to stitch out, not what color to use.  Then, I know exactly what it's doing and can use the color that I want for that particular part.
> 
> Just my two cents, but like I said, it may not be possible at all.


I wish you could do it that way but at least on my program, you can't.  I know some designers send out a jpg file with their designs so that you can see how the design is supposed to look.  I am still trying to figure out how to do the stitch guide.  I never used it because my machine has a large screen that shows you what you are about to stitch so I never needed it.  But I can see that some of the machine with the small screens, it might be really confusing to figure out what you are about to stitch out.  Also, with my program, depending on what format you need for your machine, sometimes the design gets saved with some crazy colors.  Like I just did a Minnie Mouse hat.  So it was red, yellow and black right??? Well, when I saved in PES it looked fine but when I saved it as an EXP file, the colors became crazy.  They were purple and green and beige.  Not at all what you would want a Minnie Mouse hat to look like!!!!



micksmoma said:


> Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new things posted!!


Those are adorable!  



smile5sunshine said:


> This dress was made from the "In the Garden Shirred Twirly Dress" tutorial found here: http://fromanigloo.blogspot.com/2010/05/in-garden-shirred-twirly-dress.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the back shirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my "hobo" dressform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


That turned out great!  I checked out that blog and she has some cute ideas!  I like your fabrics, they are very pretty!  And I love your dressform.  I might have to get me one of those!  LOL!!!



Blyssfull said:


> AMEN! I just did a superman shirt for a little boy fighting cancer and it was a complete embroidery shirt. It was my first all embroidery with no applique and it took me about 15 minutes to figure out which part was being stitched out first. I was so thankful to have my laptop nearby, I had to actually bring it up in SEU. It was a free design but didn't come with instructions...which I can't complain since it was free. That's another good thing about the program it shows you the stitch color, count and if you highlight it it puts a box around the part you've highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's such a baby boom here I've been busy making baby gifts and not much Disney. I have a niece coming in May I'm ecstatic about. I can't wait to have a little girl to sew for, I didn't sew/embroider when Hannah was little.


I love your Superman shirt.  How nice that you made a shirt for a little guy fighting a big battle!

I understand why you are so excited to sew for your new niece. I didn't sew when my girls were little and so now I sew for my niece all the time.  I don't know what i will do when she outgrows liking what I make her.  I did just ask my sister in law to make a duct tape model so that I can fit the things I sew properly.  I brought over a bunch of things I had sewn when I visited today and several of them are too big   My sister in law always tells me that my niece is bigger than she really is!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Love everything posted this week. no sewing this week but we had a wonderful spring break. Went to the zoo, went swimming, went for a hike. This weekend we got lots of yardwork done. Today was in the 80's, we spent most of the day in the yard and at the park. Tomorrow it will snow just in time to go back to school. Yuck, but at least it sounds like a great sewing day.


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> AMEN! I just did a superman shirt for a little boy fighting cancer and it was a complete embroidery shirt. It was my first all embroidery with no applique and it took me about 15 minutes to figure out which part was being stitched out first. I was so thankful to have my laptop nearby, I had to actually bring it up in SEU. It was a free design but didn't come with instructions...which I can't complain since it was free. That's another good thing about the program it shows you the stitch color, count and if you highlight it it puts a box around the part you've highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's such a baby boom here I've been busy making baby gifts and not much Disney. I have a niece coming in May I'm ecstatic about. I can't wait to have a little girl to sew for, I didn't sew/embroider when Hannah was little.   I hope we get to go in 2013 for all the new stuff in Fantasyland... I'm a Beauty and the Beast lover so I'm super excited! And I'm having a hard time shopping for my Big Give...with all the Easter stuff out they haven't quite gotten out all the summer fun stuff.
> 
> JustPeachyApplique.com is having an amazing sale today too. Spend $15 and get 50% off and all of her designs right now are $1 so you get 15 designs for $7.50.
> 
> Andrea- I can try and scale down the mickey head in SEU if you'd like. If it's not too much of a scale down, I think it would be alright. Just let me know and I'll try.


Your shirt is awesome!  It looks really nice and I think Thomas will be very happy   Very sweet of you to do that for the child.

Is there a code for Just Peachy?  I just signed up to be on the e-mail list so I don't have anything from them but I think I would love to get 15 designs for $7.50!

PA sent out another e-mail that her discount wasn't being deducted so she redid it and tsaid things are 72% off   I just ordered form them last week at 50% off.

I may take you up on the offer to downsize a Mickey head but I need to see what size Amy wants -- I tried on my machine and it takes it down to 3.5 inches but I'm thinking around 3 inches would better.  She wants it for a toiletry bag and I haven't seen the finished bag in person.  Amy is kind of busy right now b/c her dh is out of town, but I'll get ahold of her!

Congrats on the upcoming niece!  I wish I had sewn when my kids were little.  Even my dd is starting to outgrow certain styles and I'm really limited in what I can do for my son.  He'll wear some appliqued t's and any pj's I make, but that's about it.



dianemom2 said:


> I understand why you are so excited to sew for your new niece. I didn't sew when my girls were little and so now I sew for my niece all the time.  I don't know what i will do when she outgrows liking what I make her.  I did just ask my sister in law to make a duct tape model so that I can fit the things I sew properly.  I brought over a bunch of things I had sewn when I visited today and several of them are too big   My sister in law always tells me that my niece is bigger than she really is!


Too big is better than too small!  



PrincessMickey said:


> Love everything posted this week. no sewing this week but we had a wonderful spring break. Went to the zoo, went swimming, went for a hike. This weekend we got lots of yardwork done. Today was in the 80's, we spent most of the day in the yard and at the park. Tomorrow it will snow just in time to go back to school. Yuck, but at least it sounds like a great sewing day.


Our spring break doesn't start until this Friday.  We did go to the zoo today though!  And my sewing has been pretty non-existent as well due to yard work -- thankfully no snow for us!!!  All we had this season was one ittty bitty dusting that melted in about two hours.  Usually we get one or two snowfalls, but nothing to speak of this year -- which is more than fine with me!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

micksmoma said:


> Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new things posted!!



Love!  I love how you used 'non Disney' shorts fabric annd made the outfit super Disney!  Nice inspiration....I'm going to make my boys some shorts one of these days.  



smile5sunshine said:


> WELL, I finished my 2nd DD's Easter dress tonight. I had wanted to finish it last night, but got too tired, and after tonight I'm REALLY glad I stopped. Although I only had two steps left to finish it off, those last two steps took a while!  I had lots of rows of shirring to do, which in and of itself is an easy thing to do, but there were just a lot of rows. The other step was making a buttonhole, and don't you know that this is the 1st project I have ever made one for?  SO I had to practice doing that several times on scraps before I tried it on the actual dress.
> 
> This dress was made from the "In the Garden Shirred Twirly Dress" tutorial found here: http://fromanigloo.blogspot.com/2010/05/in-garden-shirred-twirly-dress.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the back shirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my "hobo" dressform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Nice dress!  The shirring looks great.    LOL at the Hobo, what fun!



Blyssfull said:


> AMEN! I just did a superman shirt for a little boy fighting cancer and it was a complete embroidery shirt. It was my first all embroidery with no applique and it took me about 15 minutes to figure out which part was being stitched out first. I was so thankful to have my laptop nearby, I had to actually bring it up in SEU. It was a free design but didn't come with instructions...which I can't complain since it was free. That's another good thing about the program it shows you the stitch color, count and if you highlight it it puts a box around the part you've highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's such a baby boom here I've been busy making baby gifts and not much Disney. I have a niece coming in May I'm ecstatic about. I can't wait to have a little girl to sew for, I didn't sew/embroider when Hannah was little.   I hope we get to go in 2013 for all the new stuff in Fantasyland... I'm a Beauty and the Beast lover so I'm super excited! And I'm having a hard time shopping for my Big Give...with all the Easter stuff out they haven't quite gotten out all the summer fun stuff.



Superman!  He'll love it, and it looks great!  I'm super excited about the Fantasyland update also.  We won't be there until 2015, but I can't wait!  I grew up in Florida and the East coast so I have lots of fond memories of the World when I was little.  I want my kids to have the same.  The model they had displayed at the D23 Expo was phenomenal and I can't wait!



dianemom2 said:


> I understand why you are so excited to sew for your new niece. I didn't sew when my girls were little and so now I sew for my niece all the time.  I don't know what i will do when she outgrows liking what I make her.  I did just ask my sister in law to make a duct tape model so that I can fit the things I sew properly.  I brought over a bunch of things I had sewn when I visited today and several of them are too big   My sister in law always tells me that my niece is bigger than she really is!



At least she can grow into them!  Did she get the Hello Kitty Seersucker outfit you made?  I've looked at that fabric so much, and loved your outfit.  It is the inspiration behind my buying the tutti fruitti fabric.  


I'm working the weekend as usual.  I've been working on trying to make some roses out of fabric strips to match her Ariel dress for her headband and possibly on the dress.  It's fun, but I'm having trouble keeping my strips rolled up.  Anyone here ever made them?  I'm thinking of basting down the center of the roll.  Maybe then it will still fluff out to make petals but stay together?


----------



## mphalens

Gryffinclaw said:


> Snow White inspired Molly peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more recent projects later



Loved all of your pictures, but this snow white is just precious!  How hard was it to modify the peasant into snow white (really it's just doing the sleeves different, isn't it? or am I way off?)???




4monkeys said:


> Super cute!!  Where did you get the red mickey fabric?? I haven't seen that anywhere I have looked, is it online??
> 
> This is the shirt that Andrea did for my mom.  Allison got one from her pixie dust give and my mom commented about how much she liked it! So I asked Andrea to teach me (for when I ever get my machine!!)  I plan to give this to her for her birthday next week!!



I've purchased that fabric at Hobby Lobby, Amy.

And I love the Peace Mickey shirt!  I just love that design. . . I have an entire outfit of Peace <3 Mickey in my head but no real reason to make it a reality.



VBAndrea said:


> If it's a design with a lot of colors I often print a pic of the design so I can best guess what color to use.  This is what I love about embroidery library designs -- you get an awesome color chart and it tells you what part of the design you will be stitching - it doesn't match up exactly to Marathon thread, but I can line up all my thread in advance of stitching it.  Also, most designers include a jpg file with the designs -- looking at that can help too.  *You can't go by the color the machine says to use.  Apparently there must be a color change between each step so the machine knows it must stop.*



OMG!  Thank you!  I couldn't figure out why it would change colors sometimes even though I knew it shouldn't be!




dancer_mom said:


> Rats - I tested the link and it worked for me - let me try again... I am basically looking for alice patterned fabric that has a vintage look to it.  I found a line by quilting treasures and am leaning towards using the alice cameo fabric with the yellow pictures pattern fabric but just wanted to see if there was anything else out there before I bought it... Okay let me see if I can do a link right this time
> 
> This is the only line of fabric I have found.
> 
> http://www.quiltingtreasures.com/content9056.html



Just Fabrics in Cranston, RI has that Alice line (or she did last time I was in there - *Michelle* - have you been in lately???) . . . I made my boys shorts out of the yellow scatter and faux tie t-shirts out of the blue Mad Hatter scatter.  Anyway, Just Fabrics is awesome and she will ship for you.  I don't have her number handy, but she is on Facebook and I originally found her through a Google search.  Oh!  And her prices ROCK!



aksunshine said:


> Haven't been over here in AGES!!!! Maybe I can get caught up....lol!!



Hey lady!  How are you????



micksmoma said:


> I love all the new things posted!!



WHERE did you get that Pirate Print?????  LOVE it!



PurpleEars said:


> I guess you must have saw my latest big give disaster! I think I will just have my laptop up with the original picture next to the machine the next time. Alternately I can write down the colour sequence from the picture that comes with the embroidery file.



So I'm NOT crazy that I keep the laptop open with a pic of the design???
Sorry to hear your BG item got messed up . . . 



miprender said:


> Since my computer is next to my machine, I always bring up a picture of what it will look like. Some designers will even give you a stitch map which I love on the detail designs.
> 
> Sometimes it is really hard to see what fabric I should be using never mind which color, but I try to match my tackdown stitches to the color I will use for the satin stitches. I have run into problems before when I didn't do that and the color I didn't want seems to peek out.



Good to know!  Thanks!!!



VBAndrea said:


> ENABLER ALERT
> 
> Planet Applique has 70% everything today only -- I don't see a coupon code in my e-mail so I think it gets applied automatically at checkout.



Oooh!  And I came here to post about a sale at Just Peachy Applique!  I just got 18 designs for $9.00!!!  Purchase 15 designs or more and get them 50% off!!!!
Finn is in love with her Avengers and I just got them for 50¢ a piece . . . so far she has Thor, IronMan, Hulk, and Captain America.  She says she's coming out with more soon too . . .



Blyssfull said:


> ARGH! I'm already behind.. AGAIN! Everything is so precious. I love seeing everything everyone makes!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes this is really tricky for me too. I have learned to be careful of not only what tack down stitch I use, to make sure it doesn't show through on the next.. Like using white under black.. sometimes it can show through the satin stitch but also the color of fabric I'm satin stitching around. If I use a white on black fabric a lot of times those lil threads will show through or you'll see some of the black fabric from the shirt pull through the white satin stitch... Which probably at the end of the day means I've stabilized wrong but little things like that drive me crazy. And you can't really use fabric markers to touch up when that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN! I just did a superman shirt for a little boy fighting cancer and it was a complete embroidery shirt. It was my first all embroidery with no applique and it took me about 15 minutes to figure out which part was being stitched out first. I was so thankful to have my laptop nearby, I had to actually bring it up in SEU. It was a free design but didn't come with instructions...which I can't complain since it was free. That's another good thing about the program it shows you the stitch color, count and if you highlight it it puts a box around the part you've highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's such a baby boom here I've been busy making baby gifts and not much Disney. I have a niece coming in May I'm ecstatic about. I can't wait to have a little girl to sew for, I didn't sew/embroider when Hannah was little.   I hope we get to go in 2013 for all the new stuff in Fantasyland... I'm a Beauty and the Beast lover so I'm super excited! And I'm having a hard time shopping for my Big Give...with all the Easter stuff out they haven't quite gotten out all the summer fun stuff.
> 
> JustPeachyApplique.com is having an amazing sale today too. Spend $15 and get 50% off and all of her designs right now are $1 so you get 15 designs for $7.50.
> 
> Andrea- I can try and scale down the mickey head in SEU if you'd like. If it's not too much of a scale down, I think it would be alright. Just let me know and I'll try.



I hear ya on the staying caught up!  I had 8 pages to read tonight!!!  

I see you came to post about Just Peachy too!  

I swear you just read my mind about the tack down stitches, etc.

I LOVE that Superman Shirt!!!!  So sweet of you!

You just rock - I hope you know that - you are always willing to help out 

Congrats on the niece!  I just made a bunch of stuff for a sorority sister who had a baby girl. . .I had way too much fun making panda items (our sorority mascot)!



VBAndrea said:


> Is there a code for Just Peachy?  I just signed up to be on the e-mail list so I don't have anything from them but I think I would love to get 15 designs for $7.50!
> 
> PA sent out another e-mail that her discount wasn't being deducted so she redid it and tsaid things are 72% off   I just ordered form them last week at 50% off.



There isn't a code needed for Just Peachy.  Just make sure you're logged in when you buy. . .You can actually get more than 15 designs.  I got 18 for $9.00!!!

Is a code needed for Planet Applique????


----------



## Blyssfull

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Superman!  He'll love it, and it looks great!  I'm super excited about the Fantasyland update also.  We won't be there until 2015, but I can't wait!  I grew up in Florida and the East coast so I have lots of fond memories of the World when I was little.  I want my kids to have the same.  The model they had displayed at the D23 Expo was phenomenal and I can't wait!



I hope so. I made him a whole busy bag... With chemo and radiation and checking counts there's so much waiting around in hospitals, clinics and PT. It's just not fair for kids to get sick... Hopefully it'll bring a smile. 

I feel the same way about my kids. We really did a lot when I was a child, always camping or going some where and my hubby didn't really do that. He's kind of a homebody but once I get him out of the house he really enjoys it. 



VBAndrea said:


> Your shirt is awesome!  It looks really nice and I think Thomas will be very happy   Very sweet of you to do that for the child.
> 
> Is there a code for Just Peachy?  I just signed up to be on the e-mail list so I don't have anything from them but I think I would love to get 15 designs for $7.50!
> 
> PA sent out another e-mail that her discount wasn't being deducted so she redid it and tsaid things are 72% off   I just ordered form them last week at 50% off.
> 
> I may take you up on the offer to downsize a Mickey head but I need to see what size Amy wants -- I tried on my machine and it takes it down to 3.5 inches but I'm thinking around 3 inches would better.  She wants it for a toiletry bag and I haven't seen the finished bag in person.  Amy is kind of busy right now b/c her dh is out of town, but I'll get ahold of her!
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming niece!  I wish I had sewn when my kids were little.  Even my dd is starting to outgrow certain styles and I'm really limited in what I can do for my son.  He'll wear some appliqued t's and any pj's I make, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> Our spring break doesn't start until this Friday.  We did go to the zoo today though!  And my sewing has been pretty non-existent as well due to yard work -- thankfully no snow for us!!!  All we had this season was one ittty bitty dusting that melted in about two hours.  Usually we get one or two snowfalls, but nothing to speak of this year -- which is more than fine with me!



You just have to put $15 or more in your cart and it automatically takes it off at JustPeachy. 

I love PA too, I love the little touches she puts on her designs. 


Thanks for the compliments on my shirt and thanks everyone for the congrats on the niece. I'm so excited because other than me and my daughter, we have boys everywhere. Plus, this is my brother who lost my nephew Hunter to cancer so I think it's going to be really good for him to have a girl and a new start. But they can't agree on a name and I'M! getting anxious to get things made. 

Our spring break starts this week and I've gone temporarily insane and letting my daughter have a spend the night party with the 6 girls in her class Friday. 

Are the disboards so slow for anyone else? I'm thinking it's my netbook but they have been taking me forever! to load.


----------



## weluvdizne

Thank you to all you enablers!
I just bought a ton of appliques from both sites with sales today.  I do need to add to my library, but now I just depleted my paypal account that I had just built up destashing some fabrics.  
I am so excited about how much you all helped me save!  Thank you.  I was able to get so many more!


----------



## Blyssfull

BTW, Is anyone going to the Everything Applique Conference April 27-28th? It's in Birmingham Alabama and i think the last day to register is April 4th. I'd LOVE to have someone to eat lunch with. 


www.everythingapplique.com[/COLOR]


----------



## Mom in Heels

Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning! 




Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Is a code needed for Planet Applique????



No code needed that I know of -- didn't say anything in the e-mail -- I think it just gets automatically deducted.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



This is so adorable!!  Great job!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I also had picked up some of this pink Mickey fabric.






I absolutely love this dress!! Totally is my daughter's style!! What pattern did you use?


----------



## aksunshine

Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr


Oh that is so cute!!


mphalens said:


> Hey lady!  How are you????


Hey Marianne! Better than last week! lol!!


----------



## PurpleEars

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear about your mishap on the Big Give item.  I hate it when I ruin a project.
> 
> WELL, I finished my 2nd DD's Easter dress tonight. I had wanted to finish it last night, but got too tired, and after tonight I'm REALLY glad I stopped. Although I only had two steps left to finish it off, those last two steps took a while!  I had lots of rows of shirring to do, which in and of itself is an easy thing to do, but there were just a lot of rows. The other step was making a buttonhole, and don't you know that this is the 1st project I have ever made one for?  SO I had to practice doing that several times on scraps before I tried it on the actual dress.
> 
> This dress was made from the "In the Garden Shirred Twirly Dress" tutorial found here: http://fromanigloo.blogspot.com/2010/05/in-garden-shirred-twirly-dress.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the back shirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my "hobo" dressform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



For the BG, I just ended up using the "ruined" pieces because the wrong colour looked plausible and that I already invested 3 hours in the items. I guess I will just be more careful in the future.

Great job on the dress! I really want to try shirring one day, except I need to find an inspiration that is suitable for an adult. I may need to CASE your dressform!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> Has anyone tried to reduce HeatherSue's Mickey head applique to get it to be around 3 inches?  Amy wants an applique of the Mickey head with an initial in the center for a toiletry bag so we need it smaller than a 4 inch Mickey head since it's for a small bag.  I don't think doing the fill and then putting an initial on top of that will work well -- I think that would be too thick.
> 
> I am mad because I got a free design for the Mickey heads and didn't download since I had Heather's, but I see theirs has a three inch applique!  Grrr!!!!



I may have a 3x3 applique when I played with SEU. I can check on the desktop tomorrow.



VBAndrea said:


> ENABLER ALERT
> 
> Planet Applique has 70% everything today only -- I don't see a coupon code in my e-mail so I think it gets applied automatically at checkout.



I guess I should be glad that I don't usually sign on until it is too late to take advantage of these one day deals. It's the easiest way for me to save money!



aksunshine said:


> We are doing pretty well. Thank you! I spent most of last week in the hospital with pneumonia and extreme adenioditis. Probably wouldn't be such a big deal, but NO ONE wants to treat you when you are pregnant!!! lol!!



So sorry to hear that you were sick last week. Oh wait, does it mean that Isabelle and Gabriel are getting a new sib? If that's the case, congrats!!



Blyssfull said:


> AMEN! I just did a superman shirt for a little boy fighting cancer and it was a complete embroidery shirt. It was my first all embroidery with no applique and it took me about 15 minutes to figure out which part was being stitched out first. I was so thankful to have my laptop nearby, I had to actually bring it up in SEU. It was a free design but didn't come with instructions...which I can't complain since it was free. That's another good thing about the program it shows you the stitch color, count and if you highlight it it puts a box around the part you've highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's such a baby boom here I've been busy making baby gifts and not much Disney. I have a niece coming in May I'm ecstatic about. I can't wait to have a little girl to sew for, I didn't sew/embroider when Hannah was little.   I hope we get to go in 2013 for all the new stuff in Fantasyland... I'm a Beauty and the Beast lover so I'm super excited! And I'm having a hard time shopping for my Big Give...with all the Easter stuff out they haven't quite gotten out all the summer fun stuff.
> 
> JustPeachyApplique.com is having an amazing sale today too. Spend $15 and get 50% off and all of her designs right now are $1 so you get 15 designs for $7.50.
> 
> Andrea- I can try and scale down the mickey head in SEU if you'd like. If it's not too much of a scale down, I think it would be alright. Just let me know and I'll try.



What a nice shirt for the little guy! I wonder if that code is still good tomorrow...



PrincessMickey said:


> Love everything posted this week. no sewing this week but we had a wonderful spring break. Went to the zoo, went swimming, went for a hike. This weekend we got lots of yardwork done. Today was in the 80's, we spent most of the day in the yard and at the park. Tomorrow it will snow just in time to go back to school. Yuck, but at least it sounds like a great sewing day.



Sounds like you had a great spring break!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I'm working the weekend as usual.  I've been working on trying to make some roses out of fabric strips to match her Ariel dress for her headband and possibly on the dress.  It's fun, but I'm having trouble keeping my strips rolled up.  Anyone here ever made them?  I'm thinking of basting down the center of the roll.  Maybe then it will still fluff out to make petals but stay together?



Did you try the frayed rosette tutorial by CarlaC? You can download it for free from YMCT. It may give you inspirations on your issues?



Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



Great job! I am sure it will be a nice surprise for your model tomorrow!


----------



## aksunshine

PurpleEars said:


> So sorry to hear that you were sick last week. Oh wait, does it mean that Isabelle and Gabriel are getting a new sib? If that's the case, congrats!!



It was so scary!! I was terrified I was going to die. It may sound dramatic, but they moved me to ICU b/c they didn't know what to do. My entire head was swelling. I am still mending. The ENT is keeping a close eye on me, JIC it wasn't just adenoiditis. He is starting to worry about nasal polyps or tumor. Which is terribly scary, as well. I am taking a lot of meds. Worries me with the baby.

 I am about 17 weeks now!! We were NOT planning on another baby, but this was our 2011 souvinier! lol! BUT! This will be the last!! I can't believe we are going to be a 6 person (5) family!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> Our spring break starts this week and I've gone temporarily insane and letting my daughter have a spend the night party with the 6 girls in her class Friday.
> 
> Are the disboards so slow for anyone else? I'm thinking it's my netbook but they have been taking me forever! to load.


I hope the party goes well -- we had four boys in the house for my ds's birthday sleepover and I was terrified b/c the year before we had allowed three and they were fairly wild.  This year the kids were great and it actually was a breeze -- two of the three form the prior year came and then two new ones so I don't know if it was just the mix of kids or being 10 years old that made the difference.  Of course girls can get chatty and loud so I advise a set of ear plugs prophylactically 

The boards are slow!  I've had a few days where they are fine and many days where I can't even get on a page and have to try later.



Blyssfull said:


> BTW, Is anyone going to the Everything Applique Conference April 27-28th? It's in Birmingham Alabama and i think the last day to register is April 4th. I'd LOVE to have someone to eat lunch with.
> 
> 
> www.everythingapplique.com[/COLOR]


I'm only going if you have won the lottery and are paying my way 



Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr


That is really pretty -- the fabric looks beautiful!  Most excellent job!!!



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the dress! I really want to try shirring one day, except I need to find an inspiration that is suitable for an adult. I may need to CASE your dressform!
> 
> I may have a 3x3 applique when I played with SEU. I can check on the desktop tomorrow.
> 
> I guess I should be glad that I don't usually sign on until it is too late to take advantage of these one day deals. It's the easiest way for me to save money!


I saw a nice skirt with a shirred waist -- I think the person used two mens' extra large t's and cut them down and shirred to make a waist.  If you are interested in something like that this is the link:
http://sewlikemymom.com/the-shirt-skirt/

I want to make a skirt like that for myself -- someday!

If you have a 3" that would be great -- I'm just looking for something smaller than 3.5 inches so we can fit it on a toiletry bag Amy is making her mom for her birthday.  I'll pm you my e-mail address in case you have it.




aksunshine said:


> It was so scary!! I was terrified I was going to die. It may sound dramatic, but they moved me to ICU b/c they didn't know what to do. My entire head was swelling. I am still mending. The ENT is keeping a close eye on me, JIC it wasn't just adenoiditis. He is starting to worry about nasal polyps or tumor. Which is terribly scary, as well. I am taking a lot of meds. Worries me with the baby.
> 
> I am about 17 weeks now!! We were NOT planning on another baby, but this was our 2011 souvinier! lol! BUT! This will be the last!! I can't believe we are going to be a 6 person (5) family!!!!


OMG!  I missed reading you were sick!  How scary is right!  Congrats on the pregnancy though   You remind me of a friend of mine -- she lost her first son (she was pushing him in his stroller on the sidewalk and he was hit by a driver ) -- my friend fortunately had only minor injuries.  She then had another ds, a dd and an unplanned pg, also a ds.  I tell her that her last was a gift from the son she lost.  I hope you are on the mend now and the rest of your pg goes smoothly.


----------



## miprender

Blyssfull said:


>



What a cute shirt and congrats on your niece. I just sewed something for my niece but she is not a girly girl. She wanted some SW pjs just like her cousins.



mphalens said:


> Just Fabrics in Cranston, RI has that Alice line (or she did last time I was in there - *Michelle* - have you been in lately???) . . . I made my boys shorts out of the yellow scatter and faux tie t-shirts out of the blue Mad Hatter scatter.  Anyway, Just Fabrics is awesome and she will ship for you.  I don't have her number handy, but she is on Facebook and I originally found her through a Google search.  Oh!  And her prices ROCK!



I'm no help because I have never seen that fabric there before or I would probably have bought some. Where in the store was it? I might have to go check it out.



Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



That is adorable.



aksunshine said:


> It was so scary!! I was terrified I was going to die. It may sound dramatic, but they moved me to ICU b/c they didn't know what to do. My entire head was swelling. I am still mending. The ENT is keeping a close eye on me, JIC it wasn't just adenoiditis. He is starting to worry about nasal polyps or tumor. Which is terribly scary, as well. I am taking a lot of meds. Worries me with the baby.
> 
> I am about 17 weeks now!! We were NOT planning on another baby, but this was our 2011 souvinier! lol! BUT! This will be the last!! I can't believe we are going to be a 6 person (5) family!!!!



I was really worried about you Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## aksunshine

miprender said:


> I was really worried about you Glad you are feeling better.


 Thanks sweetie.


VBAndrea said:


> OMG!  I missed reading you were sick!  How scary is right!  Congrats on the pregnancy though   You remind me of a friend of mine -- she lost her first son (she was pushing him in his stroller on the sidewalk and he was hit by a driver ) -- my friend fortunately had only minor injuries.  She then had another ds, a dd and an unplanned pg, also a ds.  I tell her that her last was a gift from the son she lost.  I hope you are on the mend now and the rest of your pg goes smoothly.



Thank you. I am sorry about your friend, though.


----------



## DMGeurts

I am soooo far behind...  I feel like such an awful Disboutiquer!

I had the thread multiquoted last week - and then someone closed my page...  I hate it when that happens.  So, I only went back a few pages this morning.

*I wanted to invite everyone to my TR...  I just started Day 4.  The link is in my siggy if you are interested.  *



Gryffinclaw said:


> Yay! I can finally post pics!!! Thought I'd share some of my first projects:
> 
> Matching Mom and Daughter aprons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that I hate bias tape after making these...
> 
> Then I tried pillowcase dresses for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those I discovered Carla C's ebooks (thanks to this board) and it made everything much easier and way more fun!
> 
> Easy Fit pants for my nephew (6 months):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy Fit for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White inspired Molly peasant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some more recent projects later



Everything is wonderful - I especially love the aprons!  I know that bias tape is really hard to get used to - but it really accents the whole thing - and I think you did a great job!



4monkeys said:


> Super cute!!  Where did you get the red mickey fabric?? I haven't seen that anywhere I have looked, is it online??
> 
> This is the shirt that Andrea did for my mom.  Allison got one from her pixie dust give and my mom commented about how much she liked it! So I asked Andrea to teach me (for when I ever get my machine!!)  I plan to give this to her for her birthday next week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison loved it. She loved how the blue inside the peace sign matched the shirt!   I have to say this picture isn't the best and doesn't show the true colors of the shirt or applique.



I love this shirt!  The peace Mickey head is one of my favorite designs, and I love the fabric you chose to fill it with.  I wish I live that close to Andrea...  



aksunshine said:


> Haven't been over here in AGES!!!! Maybe I can get caught up....lol!!



Alisha!!!  Glad to see you here.  I am so sorry about your week last week - I was praying hard for you.  I am so glad you are feeling better, I sure hope they are able to figure out what happened.  



micksmoma said:


> Here are the other 2 short sets I made for the Disney trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all the new things posted!!



These turned out so awesome!  I especially love the pirates set - I dunno why I like pirate fabric so much?  LOL



smile5sunshine said:


> WELL, I finished my 2nd DD's Easter dress tonight. I had wanted to finish it last night, but got too tired, and after tonight I'm REALLY glad I stopped. Although I only had two steps left to finish it off, those last two steps took a while!  I had lots of rows of shirring to do, which in and of itself is an easy thing to do, but there were just a lot of rows. The other step was making a buttonhole, and don't you know that this is the 1st project I have ever made one for?  SO I had to practice doing that several times on scraps before I tried it on the actual dress.
> 
> This dress was made from the "In the Garden Shirred Twirly Dress" tutorial found here: http://fromanigloo.blogspot.com/2010/05/th_in-garden-shirred-twirly-dress.html
> Close up of the back shirring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for fun, my "hobo" dressform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I love the shirring!  I've been trying to master it for a while - I just don't know what I am doing wrong???    I think I am using too heavy fabric?

Love your hobo dressform!  



Blyssfull said:


> ARGH! I'm already behind.. AGAIN! Everything is so precious. I love seeing everything everyone makes!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes this is really tricky for me too. I have learned to be careful of not only what tack down stitch I use, to make sure it doesn't show through on the next.. Like using white under black.. sometimes it can show through the satin stitch but also the color of fabric I'm satin stitching around. If I use a white on black fabric a lot of times those lil threads will show through or you'll see some of the black fabric from the shirt pull through the white satin stitch... Which probably at the end of the day means I've stabilized wrong but little things like that drive me crazy. And you can't really use fabric markers to touch up when that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN! I just did a superman shirt for a little boy fighting cancer and it was a complete embroidery shirt. It was my first all embroidery with no applique and it took me about 15 minutes to figure out which part was being stitched out first. I was so thankful to have my laptop nearby, I had to actually bring it up in SEU. It was a free design but didn't come with instructions...which I can't complain since it was free. That's another good thing about the program it shows you the stitch color, count and if you highlight it it puts a box around the part you've highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's such a baby boom here I've been busy making baby gifts and not much Disney. I have a niece coming in May I'm ecstatic about. I can't wait to have a little girl to sew for, I didn't sew/embroider when Hannah was little.   I hope we get to go in 2013 for all the new stuff in Fantasyland... I'm a Beauty and the Beast lover so I'm super excited! And I'm having a hard time shopping for my Big Give...with all the Easter stuff out they haven't quite gotten out all the summer fun stuff.
> 
> JustPeachyApplique.com is having an amazing sale today too. Spend $15 and get 50% off and all of her designs right now are $1 so you get 15 designs for $7.50.
> 
> Andrea- I can try and scale down the mickey head in SEU if you'd like. If it's not too much of a scale down, I think it would be alright. Just let me know and I'll try.



This turned out wonderful Beth!!!  You are so great with that machine of yours!  I am still working on your project...  I was a slacker this weekend...  No worries though - I hope to have it finished by the end of the week.    I have to work on it in between another project.



Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



I LOVE this!!!  Super duper WOW!!!!!  

Miss you all - now that our trip is over and things are starting to settle down a little bit - I hope to stay caught up.  Dare I hope?

D~


----------



## aksunshine

Me, too, Dorine! Thank you!


----------



## pyrxtc

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I also had picked up some of this pink Mickey fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this dress!! Totally is my daughter's style!! What pattern did you use?



I wish I had made that dress !!! I just have the fabric.


I was reading Self magazine and found a version of a pillow case dress for adults by a designer, Derek Lam. I bet we could make these....
















Derek Lam
Asymmetrical Halter Dress
*$1,490.00*

It look like they left a space in the center of the back to tie the dress. Great idea for a little kids dress too. May have to try it on my next dress and make something for my DD15.


----------



## mphalens

First - LOVE that "adult pillowcase dress" !!!  So cute!




Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



OMG!  I am in love with this!!!!  Did you use the Simply Sweet???  You should totally write a tute on how you did this - LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!  Um, and let's all remember, Marianne does NOT have a little girl.  Thing Finn would wear it? 



aksunshine said:


> Oh that is so cute!!
> 
> Hey Marianne! Better than last week! lol!!



Glad you're improving!  I've kept you in my prayers!!!! 



miprender said:


> I'm no help because I have never seen that fabric there before or I would probably have bought some. Where in the store was it? I might have to go check it out.



You haven't???  Okay - when I bought it, she had it on the "floating" shelves that are right in front of the majority of character prints.  The second time I picked up a little more it was in the top right back corner of the character prints section.  Does that make sense?

*JUST FABRICS - 401-383-6286*


----------



## 4monkeys

QUESTION

For those that use SEU for embroidery fonts, I do NOT have a machine, but have the pleasure of Andrea doing an applique for my Moms bag.  If I download thefree program to my computer, could I attach something to a flashdrive to take with me??  I really want to use the Waltograph font and someone mentioned it last week that they used SEU for it?!?!  And if so, is it easy enough for me to figure out?  I contemplated purchasing the fonts from someone, but then the disclaimer is you have to know how to combine things yourself. I have NO clue how to do that so figured not a good option.  

Thanks in advance for anyone that can help!! If it works, I may get to put names on a few shirts!


----------



## tinkbell13

4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> For those that use SEU for embroidery fonts, I do NOT have a machine, but have the pleasure of Andrea doing an applique for my Moms bag.  If I download thefree program to my computer, could I attach something to a flashdrive to take with me??  I really want to use the Waltograph font and someone mentioned it last week that they used SEU for it?!?!  And if so, is it easy enough for me to figure out?  I contemplated purchasing the fonts from someone, but then the disclaimer is you have to know how to combine things yourself. I have NO clue how to do that so figured not a good option.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone that can help!! If it works, I may get to put names on a few shirts!


I have sent you a PM re this.


----------



## 4monkeys

tinkbell13 said:


> I have sent you a PM re this.



Thanks, PM'd you back!


----------



## Blyssfull

aksunshine said:


> It was so scary!! I was terrified I was going to die. It may sound dramatic, but they moved me to ICU b/c they didn't know what to do. My entire head was swelling. I am still mending. The ENT is keeping a close eye on me, JIC it wasn't just adenoiditis. He is starting to worry about nasal polyps or tumor. Which is terribly scary, as well. I am taking a lot of meds. Worries me with the baby.
> 
> I am about 17 weeks now!! We were NOT planning on another baby, but this was our 2011 souvinier! lol! BUT! This will be the last!! I can't believe we are going to be a 6 person (5) family!!!!



I've been following your post on facebook and keeping you in my prayers... I hope it just turns out to be much less severe. Both times I was pregnant my nose was always stuffy where things were all swollen.. I HATED IT! I can't imagine what you're going through! 



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> For those that use SEU for embroidery fonts, I do NOT have a machine, but have the pleasure of Andrea doing an applique for my Moms bag.  If I download thefree program to my computer, could I attach something to a flashdrive to take with me??  I really want to use the Waltograph font and someone mentioned it last week that they used SEU for it?!?!  And if so, is it easy enough for me to figure out?  I contemplated purchasing the fonts from someone, but then the disclaimer is you have to know how to combine things yourself. I have NO clue how to do that so figured not a good option.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone that can help!! If it works, I may get to put names on a few shirts!




I saw she PM'd you but I was just going to answer in case anyone else needed to know. You have to INSTALL the waltograph font on your computer for it to show up in SEU. Make sure you download from a reputable source so you don't get a spyware/malware/virus. Know that when you do that... it does stitch out differently then the Walt font you can buy already digitized. You can tell where letters should meet like on capital E or M's. I've had some letters that won't even stitch out at all like Q. And then a lot of times you have to resize because its all capital letters, you'll notice the difference in the names on the toiletry bags but they were both done in a 4x4 hoop. After I got the name all situated I added the filled Mickey head from Heather. These are two things I've made using the installed font, I'm too lazy to put all those letters together. 









Where the Q didn't show up and I have no idea how to do all that fancy stuff to fix it. I just had to use a different font. 






If at all possible, I would download SEU on a laptop and take it with you to Andrea's. I've saved things before in SEU and they don't show up from my USB stick to my machine, even though on the computer they show being on my USB, so I've had to "redigitize" and then re-save. Make sure after you're done putting your design together in SEU you hit the lightening bolt at the top of the screen before you try and save. 

HTH!

I can't wait to see my stuff D-- like I said, take your time. It makes the anticipation that much more fun.


----------



## Blyssfull

Just FYI:
This is from the Creative DISign boards:
A lot of people like dafont.com too.

(it's a lot easier in the newer versions of Windows, once you download the font at the top of the screen you just hit "install" and it does everything for you.)

And if you ever need to match a font, scan it in, go here: 
www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/ or here: www.identifont.com/

Directions for Downloading a font
How do I download a font? 

1. go to one of the sites listed above
2. Pick a font you want to download and click Download/ pc/ mac OS X (IN picture)

3. Click open then Extract all files (In pictures)


4. Follow the "Win Zip" instructions 
5. Click Start at the bottom of your computer screen
6. Click control panel (A link in your start menu)
7. Click "appearances and themes" 
8. Click fonts (on the left hand side bar)
9. Click your extracted file (otherwise known as a font) and drop it into the "font" folder
10. You have now successfully downloaded a font!
Or
Go to your Fonts folder (either by going to Control Panel/Fonts or by going to C:\Windows\Fonts) and then using File then Install New Font.
Navigate to where you unzipped the font. Then select the font(s) [you can use Select All] and click OK.
Alternately, you can move the font directly into the Fonts folder by copying and pasting. I find I have problems sometimes with it installing correctly sometimes, however. So normally I do the "install font".


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Did my husband just agree to buy me a new sewing machine so I can embroider?  


I have lurked and lurked...and lurked some more on this board and I think my excessive sighing and sad faces at all the awesome things I'm missing out on in this thread have finally worn him down!!!


----------



## Daisy'sMama

4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> For those that use SEU for embroidery fonts, I do NOT have a machine, but have the pleasure of Andrea doing an applique for my Moms bag.  If I download thefree program to my computer, could I attach something to a flashdrive to take with me??  I really want to use the Waltograph font and someone mentioned it last week that they used SEU for it?!?!  And if so, is it easy enough for me to figure out?  I contemplated purchasing the fonts from someone, but then the disclaimer is you have to know how to combine things yourself. I have NO clue how to do that so figured not a good option.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone that can help!! If it works, I may get to put names on a few shirts!




I have the same question!! I have SEU and the Waltograph font, how do I create a design? Is there a way to import the font?
thanks
Stephanie


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Daisy'sMama said:


> I have the same question!! I have SEU and the Waltograph font, how do I create a design? Is there a way to import the font?
> thanks
> Stephanie



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for explaining! I have it now!


----------



## MMitchell29

Hello ladies sorry I didnt read the whole thread but I was wondering if someone on here that sews can sell me 2 size 4t Dr. Seuss or The Lorax dresses or show me where I can purchase it from. I'm going to Universal Studios and Island of Adventures the last week of this month and I would love to see my 4yr old in keeping with the theme. Thank You kindly


----------



## DMGeurts

Beth - You are just amazing!  Have I told you that recently?  You have such a great way of explaining things - that even those of us with out an embroidery machine  can understand it.  



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Did my husband just agree to buy me a new sewing machine so I can embroider?
> 
> 
> I have lurked and lurked...and lurked some more on this board and I think my excessive sighing and sad faces at all the awesome things I'm missing out on in this thread have finally worn him down!!!



Congratulations!

D~


----------



## Mom in Heels

mphalens said:


> OMG!  I am in love with this!!!!  Did you use the Simply Sweet???  You should totally write a tute on how you did this - LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!  Um, and let's all remember, Marianne does NOT have a little girl.  Thing Finn would wear it?



Thanks everyone!  Someone has been prancing around as Briar Rose all day and I couldn't be happier - it makes the 1,000th viewing of Sleeping Beauty just a little more palatable 

I did use the Simply Sweet pattern and instead of an underlining layer, I cut two front bodice pieces - one in the light grey and one in the black.  Then I cut the black bodice straight under the arm curves then cut out the triangle notch in the front.  I folded those lines under about 1/4", placed the black ribbon with pins and topstitched the black layer in place!  The topstitching anchored both grey and black layers and the ribbon with one pass through the machine - then proceeded with the pattern as usual  

Hope that makes sense - can you tell why I would never be a good teacher?


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Our spring break doesn't start until this Friday.  We did go to the zoo today though!  And my sewing has been pretty non-existent as well due to yard work -- thankfully no snow for us!!!  All we had this season was one ittty bitty dusting that melted in about two hours.  Usually we get one or two snowfalls, but nothing to speak of this year -- which is more than fine with me!


We only had one snow this year too.  It was the weekend before Halloween which is very strange for us.  We never get snow that early.  Then the rest of the winter was super warm!  I don't like snow either though so I was pretty happy!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> At least she can grow into them!  Did she get the Hello Kitty Seersucker outfit you made?  I've looked at that fabric so much, and loved your outfit.  It is the inspiration behind my buying the tutti fruitti fabric.


She loved the Hello Kitty seersucker outfit.  However what she liked best was a Dolly and Me outfit I bought on clearance at K-mart for $3!  My sister in law's favorite outfit was the pink and black and gold Minnie outfit that I made last week.




Blyssfull said:


> I feel the same way about my kids. We really did a lot when I was a child, always camping or going some where and my hubby didn't really do that. He's kind of a homebody but once I get him out of the house he really enjoys it.


My husband is the exact same way.  My family did something together almost every weekend but dh's family rarely did things on the weekends.  His dad was working on his doctorate when dh was little and his mom was typing it for him (back in the days when you still had to use a typewriter!!!)  His parents spent every weekend working on that.  By the time they finished, dh was in middle school and didn't want to go anywhere with his parents.  Now if I drag dh out, he really enjoys it.  However it is a struggle to get him to consent to going!



Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr


That's lovely!  I am sure she will absolutely love it!



pyrxtc said:


> I was reading Self magazine and found a version of a pillow case dress for adults by a designer, Derek Lam. I bet we could make these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Lam
> Asymmetrical Halter Dress
> *$1,490.00*


I am sure I could made that dress but I don't think it would exactly flatter my fuller figure.  



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Did my husband just agree to buy me a new sewing machine so I can embroider?


Hooray for you!  I can't wait to see what you make!

Today I was working on a lot of appliques.  In between when I needed to babysit the embroidery machine, I was working on a new dress pattern that I just bought.  It is a pattern just for knits.  I just love it!  It was so super easy to make and went together in no time.  I wasn't in love with the directions because I thought she did a few steps out of order but now that I have made it once, I will know how to change it up next time.





Here is a close up of the fabric and of the fold over elastic that I used on the neckline and arms.  I have a lot of the fabric left and will probably be able to make another dress with sleeves in the fall.


----------



## reginaastralis

I have a couple of confessions ...

Even before I ever had kids, I wanted to make them clothes.  My mom bought me a sewing machine years ago, that's still sitting in the box.  I've never even had the time to try.  My daughter is now seven, and I feel like I've miss some amazing opportunities.

We move in a couple of weeks, out of our tiny apartment into a four bedroom house.  I made a joke about having a craft a room ... but now it's no longer a joke.  I want to play!

Thanks for the inspiration ladies!  I'm looking forward to ending this semester and making something ... yay!


----------



## juliebug

The dress i made for dd when we go to Disney this is the second time doing this pattern and it turned out great! 

dress i made for a friend. she loves aurora! i like it so much i am making one for my dd. I did it using the link some one posted here! thanks who ever you were!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> We only had one snow this year too.  It was the weekend before Halloween which is very strange for us.  We never get snow that early.  Then the rest of the winter was super warm!  I don't like snow either though so I was pretty happy!
> 
> 
> She loved the Hello Kitty seersucker outfit.  However what she liked best was a Dolly and Me outfit I bought on clearance at K-mart for $3!  My sister in law's favorite outfit was the pink and black and gold Minnie outfit that I made last week.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is the exact same way.  My family did something together almost every weekend but dh's family rarely did things on the weekends.  His dad was working on his doctorate when dh was little and his mom was typing it for him (back in the days when you still had to use a typewriter!!!)  His parents spent every weekend working on that.  By the time they finished, dh was in middle school and didn't want to go anywhere with his parents.  Now if I drag dh out, he really enjoys it.  However it is a struggle to get him to consent to going!
> 
> 
> That's lovely!  I am sure she will absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> I am sure I could made that dress but I don't think it would exactly flatter my fuller figure.
> 
> 
> Hooray for you!  I can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> Today I was working on a lot of appliques.  In between when I needed to babysit the embroidery machine, I was working on a new dress pattern that I just bought.  It is a pattern just for knits.  I just love it!  It was so super easy to make and went together in no time.  I wasn't in love with the directions because I thought she did a few steps out of order but now that I have made it once, I will know how to change it up next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the fabric and of the fold over elastic that I used on the neckline and arms.  I have a lot of the fabric left and will probably be able to make another dress with sleeves in the fall.



Diane!  That turned out amazing!!!  I wish I could find some adorable knit fabrics to work with!



reginaastralis said:


> I have a couple of confessions ...
> 
> Even before I ever had kids, I wanted to make them clothes.  My mom bought me a sewing machine years ago, that's still sitting in the box.  I've never even had the time to try.  My daughter is now seven, and I feel like I've miss some amazing opportunities.
> 
> We move in a couple of weeks, out of our tiny apartment into a four bedroom house.  I made a joke about having a craft a room ... but now it's no longer a joke.  I want to play!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration ladies!  I'm looking forward to ending this semester and making something ... yay!



That would be awesome if you could dig that machine out and learn!  That's the best way - IMO - just get that out and an old pillow case, read the manual cover to cover a few times, and start sewing.  



juliebug said:


> The dress i made for dd when we go to Disney this is the second time doing this pattern and it turned out great!
> 
> dress i made for a friend. she loves aurora! i like it so much i am making one for my dd. I did it using the link some one posted here! thanks who ever you were!



Soooo adorable!

I wish I could show pictures of what I've been working on, but they are gifts for people who may (or may not) lurk here...  Soon enough, I can share.  

D~


----------



## micksmoma

mphalens said:


> Loved all of your pictures, but this snow white is just precious!  How hard was it to modify the peasant into snow white (really it's just doing the sleeves different, isn't it? or am I way off?)???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've purchased that fabric at Hobby Lobby, Amy.
> 
> And I love the Peace Mickey shirt!  I just love that design. . . I have an entire outfit of Peace <3 Mickey in my head but no real reason to make it a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Thank you!  I couldn't figure out why it would change colors sometimes even though I knew it shouldn't be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Fabrics in Cranston, RI has that Alice line (or she did last time I was in there - *Michelle* - have you been in lately???) . . . I made my boys shorts out of the yellow scatter and faux tie t-shirts out of the blue Mad Hatter scatter.  Anyway, Just Fabrics is awesome and she will ship for you.  I don't have her number handy, but she is on Facebook and I originally found her through a Google search.  Oh!  And her prices ROCK!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lady!  How are you????
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE did you get that Pirate Print?????  LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm NOT crazy that I keep the laptop open with a pic of the design???
> Sorry to hear your BG item got messed up . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know!  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh!  And I came here to post about a sale at Just Peachy Applique!  I just got 18 designs for $9.00!!!  Purchase 15 designs or more and get them 50% off!!!!
> Finn is in love with her Avengers and I just got them for 50¢ a piece . . . so far she has Thor, IronMan, Hulk, and Captain America.  She says she's coming out with more soon too . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya on the staying caught up!  I had 8 pages to read tonight!!!
> 
> I see you came to post about Just Peachy too!
> 
> I swear you just read my mind about the tack down stitches, etc.
> 
> I LOVE that Superman Shirt!!!!  So sweet of you!
> 
> You just rock - I hope you know that - you are always willing to help out
> 
> Congrats on the niece!  I just made a bunch of stuff for a sorority sister who had a baby girl. . .I had way too much fun making panda items (our sorority mascot)!
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a code needed for Just Peachy.  Just make sure you're logged in when you buy. . .You can actually get more than 15 designs.  I got 18 for $9.00!!!
> 
> Is a code needed for Planet Applique????




I got the pirate print at Walmart.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

mphalens said:


> I bought them from JustPeachyApplique dot com - Thing 1 & 2 came together and Thing 3 was a separate purchase.  Total I spent $2.00   They're pretty simple appliques - just white fabric and black stitching, but they did stitch out nicely.  Honestly, I grabbed them because they were so cheap and I LOVE those Thing shirts and thought they'd come in handy for a Give at some point (which, as you can see, they did).  The entire site is on sale plus she has scavenger hunts for even more discounted items.  When I made that purchase I think I spent $11.50 and got somewhere around 20 different designs.



Thanks I will head over and see what other goodies I can find


----------



## PurpleEars

aksunshine said:


> It was so scary!! I was terrified I was going to die. It may sound dramatic, but they moved me to ICU b/c they didn't know what to do. My entire head was swelling. I am still mending. The ENT is keeping a close eye on me, JIC it wasn't just adenoiditis. He is starting to worry about nasal polyps or tumor. Which is terribly scary, as well. I am taking a lot of meds. Worries me with the baby.
> 
> I am about 17 weeks now!! We were NOT planning on another baby, but this was our 2011 souvinier! lol! BUT! This will be the last!! I can't believe we are going to be a 6 person (5) family!!!!



Yikes! That was scary and then some! I am glad that you are on the mend. Please make sure you continue to take time to heal.

I guess that's the kind of souvie that you get to keep forever! I hope you will have a smooth, healthy pregnancy.



VBAndrea said:


> I saw a nice skirt with a shirred waist -- I think the person used two mens' extra large t's and cut them down and shirred to make a waist.  If you are interested in something like that this is the link:
> http://sewlikemymom.com/the-shirt-skirt/
> 
> I want to make a skirt like that for myself -- someday!
> 
> If you have a 3" that would be great -- I'm just looking for something smaller than 3.5 inches so we can fit it on a toiletry bag Amy is making her mom for her birthday.  I'll pm you my e-mail address in case you have it.



I may try the skirt when I get through my current pile to "to do" items. I will look into the applique when I get off the laptop. Just a disclaimer - it will not be as nice as Heather's!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Did my husband just agree to buy me a new sewing machine so I can embroider?
> 
> 
> I have lurked and lurked...and lurked some more on this board and I think my excessive sighing and sad faces at all the awesome things I'm missing out on in this thread have finally worn him down!!!



Congrats! I look forward to seeing your creations!



dianemom2 said:


> Today I was working on a lot of appliques.  In between when I needed to babysit the embroidery machine, I was working on a new dress pattern that I just bought.  It is a pattern just for knits.  I just love it!  It was so super easy to make and went together in no time.  I wasn't in love with the directions because I thought she did a few steps out of order but now that I have made it once, I will know how to change it up next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the fabric and of the fold over elastic that I used on the neckline and arms.  I have a lot of the fabric left and will probably be able to make another dress with sleeves in the fall.



That's a nice dress. I have a couple of patterns for knits, I just need to get around to it on my "to do" pile!



reginaastralis said:


> I have a couple of confessions ...
> 
> Even before I ever had kids, I wanted to make them clothes.  My mom bought me a sewing machine years ago, that's still sitting in the box.  I've never even had the time to try.  My daughter is now seven, and I feel like I've miss some amazing opportunities.
> 
> We move in a couple of weeks, out of our tiny apartment into a four bedroom house.  I made a joke about having a craft a room ... but now it's no longer a joke.  I want to play!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration ladies!  I'm looking forward to ending this semester and making something ... yay!



Welcome! I hope the move will go smoothly and you'll get to play soon!



juliebug said:


> The dress i made for dd when we go to Disney this is the second time doing this pattern and it turned out great!
> 
> dress i made for a friend. she loves aurora! i like it so much i am making one for my dd. I did it using the link some one posted here! thanks who ever you were!



Great job on both outfits!


So if you remember about my vaccum saga, well we finally got it back from the shop today. It is now working again (and at a fraction of the cost of a new one!), so I think we will be in vaccuming mode in the next few days to get the place picked up again!


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Diane!  That turned out amazing!!!  I wish I could find some adorable knit fabrics to work with!
> 
> 
> D~


I ordered from a seller on etsy.  There were no cute knit fabrics in the local stores.   I got  a couple of cute fabrics and the prices weren't too bad.  A lot of knit fabrics tend to be much wider (like 60" wide!) so you get more fabric per yard.



PurpleEars said:


> That's a nice dress. I have a couple of patterns for knits, I just need to get around to it on my "to do" pile!
> 
> 
> So if you remember about my vaccum saga, well we finally got it back from the shop today. It is now working again (and at a fraction of the cost of a new one!), so I think we will be in vaccuming mode in the next few days to get the place picked up again!


I have wanted to learn more about sewing with knits for a while and was hesitant.  I still need to play around with the serger's settings a little bit to get it just right for the knit fabrics.  One good tip that I got from the new pattern is to put stabilizer in the shoulder seams so that they don't pucker and get funny looking.

Glad you got your vacuum back and that it works well.  I am never sure with appliances if we should repair them or replace them.  I am glad it worked out well for you.


----------



## DMGeurts

*Diane...*  Did you use your serger to sew the entire knit garment?  Or did you use your sewing machine for part of it?

How is your digitizing going?  It was pretty amazing when I left - so I can only imagine how awesome it is now.  


D~


----------



## DMGeurts

Hey all - got an awesome discount code from Heather Sue for April discounts in her newsletter...  So check your emails!  

Not sure if I can post the codes here or not, so I am not going to.​
D~  <--- Who is tempted to buy even though I don't own a machine yet...


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> *Diane...*  Did you use your serger to sew the entire knit garment?  Or did you use your sewing machine for part of it?
> 
> How is your digitizing going?  It was pretty amazing when I left - so I can only imagine how awesome it is now.
> 
> 
> D~


I sewed the whole thing with the serger, except for the neckline and arm holes where I used the fold over elastic to finish them.  I was babysitting the embroidery machine while I was making this dress but if I wasn't, I think I could have made the entire dress, including cutting it out in less than 45 minutes!  It was such an easy pattern.  I am hoping to make another one either today or tomorrow with some of the other knit fabric that I ordered.

The digitizing is going really well.  I have a bunch of new designs.  So many that I haven't had time to stitch them all out.  I really enjoy being able to create my own designs.  I am still learning though and each time I do a design, I find a couple of small things that need to be changed or improved.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I sewed the whole thing with the serger, except for the neckline and arm holes where I used the fold over elastic to finish them.  I was babysitting the embroidery machine while I was making this dress but if I wasn't, I think I could have made the entire dress, including cutting it out in less than 45 minutes!  It was such an easy pattern.  I am hoping to make another one either today or tomorrow with some of the other knit fabric that I ordered.
> 
> The digitizing is going really well.  I have a bunch of new designs.  So many that I haven't had time to stitch them all out.  I really enjoy being able to create my own designs.  I am still learning though and each time I do a design, I find a couple of small things that need to be changed or improved.



Is your store closed right now?  I've been trying to find it, and I am not having any luck...  If you could PM me the link - that would be awesome!  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Did my husband just agree to buy me a new sewing machine so I can embroider?
> 
> 
> I have lurked and lurked...and lurked some more on this board and I think my excessive sighing and sad faces at all the awesome things I'm missing out on in this thread have finally worn him down!!!


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes  I havent sewed for about 10 years, so this should be interesting! I guess I'll start off with simple skirts and pillow case dresses. One thing I know, I have more ideas than I have time or money for, so heres hoping this sewing thing doesnt get me in trouble 
I'm so excited though, I feel like if you filled Julies hands with fabric and notions this picture would be an accurate description of me.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes  I havent sewed for about 10 years, so this should be interesting! I guess I'll start off with simple skirts and pillow case dresses. One thing I know, I have more ideas than I have time or money for, so heres hoping this sewing thing doesnt get me in trouble
> I'm so excited though, I feel like if you filled Julies hands with fabric and notions this picture would be an accurate description of me.



Funny you should post this pic. This is my mom's favorite  movie. My mom and dad are traveling through Europe right now and her dream was to see where it was filmed. The other day her dream came true and she was able to see it, she even went on the Sound of Music tour. She couldn't drag my dad on it so he went for a hike in the area but she said she had a wonderful time. I can't wait to see her pictures.

I have a job interview today and then when I get home I plan on posting a few pics of some recent projects. For those that sew for yourselves I made a top that is perfect for work. I'll have to make more of them because I really like the look of it.


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> I was reading Self magazine and found a version of a pillow case dress for adults by a designer, Derek Lam. I bet we could make these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Lam
> Asymmetrical Halter Dress
> *$1,490.00*
> 
> It look like they left a space in the center of the back to tie the dress. Great idea for a little kids dress too. May have to try it on my next dress and make something for my DD15.


That is a cool dress!  It would force me to tone my arms and shoulders!  I say you buy one and then whip up a pattern to share with the rest of us   It would definitely be feasible to do, but I'm not sure if could get it to billow quite right and not sure it would work as well with a cotton fabric.



dianemom2 said:


> W
> 
> 
> Today I was working on a lot of appliques.  In between when I needed to babysit the embroidery machine, I was working on a new dress pattern that I just bought.  It is a pattern just for knits.  I just love it!  It was so super easy to make and went together in no time.  I wasn't in love with the directions because I thought she did a few steps out of order but now that I have made it once, I will know how to change it up next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the fabric and of the fold over elastic that I used on the neckline and arms.  I have a lot of the fabric left and will probably be able to make another dress with sleeves in the fall.


Very nice   I need to splurge on some more knits -- my dd seems to prefer knits over cotton.  



juliebug said:


> The dress i made for dd when we go to Disney this is the second time doing this pattern and it turned out great!
> 
> dress i made for a friend. she loves aurora! i like it so much i am making one for my dd. I did it using the link some one posted here! thanks who ever you were!


Both dresses look great!



PurpleEars said:


> Y I will look into the applique when I get off the laptop. Just a disclaimer - it will not be as nice as Heather's!
> 
> So if you remember about my vaccum saga, well we finally got it back from the shop today. It is now working again (and at a fraction of the cost of a new one!), so I think we will be in vaccuming mode in the next few days to get the place picked up again!


I ended up just reducing Heather Sue's on my machine as it reduces to 3 x 3.5 as well and I already had it on my machine.  Then we put an initial in the Mickey head as a separate step -- I didn't unhoop so figured it would center fine, but stupid me didn't account for the ears, so the letter isn't centered in the face -- it sits too high.  Amy was OK with it, but next time I do something like that I need to remember to reposition the initial.

Glad your vacuum is well again.  Sometimes I find it's not worth fixing something b/c it can be pricey -- sounds like you got a good deal though.  The other issue we have is we'll get something fixed and then an different part will break.  Happy vacuuming!






DMGeurts said:


> Hey all - got an awesome discount code from Heather Sue for April discounts in her newsletter...  So check your emails!
> 
> Not sure if I can post the codes here or not, so I am not going to.​
> D~  <--- Who is tempted to buy even though I don't own a machine yet...


Heather sends codes every month.  Me thinks you are itching closer and closer to getting a machine!!!


----------



## HS3kids

I love the pillowcase dresses- I want to try to make one for DD, and now my oldest can have one too  

Got some Disney fabric at Walmart this weekend for skirts, and t-shirts for little girls were on clearance for $2 that match perfectly 

Now to take a picture of my quilt, and get sewing


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> I have a job interview today and then when I get home I plan on posting a few pics of some recent projects. For those that sew for yourselves I made a top that is perfect for work. I'll have to make more of them because I really like the look of it.


Good luck on the interview.  When you get home you will have to post a picture of your new top!



VBAndrea said:


> Heather sends codes every month.  Me thinks you are itching closer and closer to getting a machine!!!


I think I agree with you.  Before we know it, D will have an embroidery machine.  


Today I was still working on some appliques for an order.   In between babysitting the embroidery machine, I worked on another dress with knit fabric.  This morning I had to pop into Kmart for trash bags and they had their left over winter clothes marked down to $1.99.  I bought two ladies xl turtlenecks to cut up for their fabric.  This dress was one of the  turtlenecks.  You might recognize the fold over elastic.  You will probably be seeing it quite often because I have like 8 more yards of it.  





I did a quick little embroidery with her name on it up on the chest.  If I'd had time, I would have put an applique on the skirt.  





BTW, the ruffle at the bottom was the sleeves from the turtleneck.  I cut them open and then cut them in half.  It worked out well because the dress was going to be slightly short until I thought of adding the ruffle.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> You haven't???  Okay - when I bought it, she had it on the "floating" shelves that are right in front of the majority of character prints.  The second time I picked up a little more it was in the top right back corner of the character prints section.  Does that make sense?
> 
> *JUST FABRICS - 401-383-6286*



Yes... I think I do remember seeing it now Old age is setting in 



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Did my husband just agree to buy me a new sewing machine so I can embroider?
> 
> 
> I have lurked and lurked...and lurked some more on this board and I think my excessive sighing and sad faces at all the awesome things I'm missing out on in this thread have finally worn him down!!!



  Must be something in the air... my DH just said if something happens to mine maybe I can upgrade to $2000 one.



dianemom2 said:


> Today I was working on a lot of appliques.  In between when I needed to babysit the embroidery machine, I was working on a new dress pattern that I just bought.  It is a pattern just for knits.  I just love it!  It was so super easy to make and went together in no time.  I wasn't in love with the directions because I thought she did a few steps out of order but now that I have made it once, I will know how to change it up next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the fabric and of the fold over elastic that I used on the neckline and arms.  I have a lot of the fabric left and will probably be able to make another dress with sleeves in the fall.



Everything you did today came out adorable.



juliebug said:


> The dress i made for dd when we go to Disney this is the second time doing this pattern and it turned out great!
> 
> dress i made for a friend. she loves aurora! i like it so much i am making one for my dd. I did it using the link some one posted here! thanks who ever you were!



So pretty.


----------



## miprender

So another day down   Here is our AK day:


----------



## PrincessMickey

miprender said:


> So another day down   Here is our AK day:



Looks great!. I love that Mickey fabric for the shorts.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Alright, here are some of my previous projects. The first are my forst easy fit pants. I didn't realize this was a directional fabric so one leg is for me to look at and one is for everyone else to look at.  This is flannel backed satin, very comfortable.






Next up is another pair of easy fits for me. The kids have a pair each as well but they are in the laundry.






Next is my shirt I made for work, CarlaC's meghan peasant. The only thing I will do different is put a bit more elastic in the sleeves. It's a bit tight but I still love it. Oh and don't mind the bathroom shot, I have no one around right now to take pics.










I also found pictures of the blankets and burp cloths I made. Both DS's teachers this year had a baby girl earlier in the year. I don't have pics of the backs of the blankets but they are both flannel that says I love mommy and I love daddy. First up is a butterfly blanket, this one I was pressed for time so just a simple blanket.






And two burp cloths to match.






The next are the elephants. This one I had more time so I added satin to the edge of the blanket.






This one I made 3 burp cloths to match.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

PrincessMickey said:


> Funny you should post this pic. This is my mom's favorite  movie. My mom and dad are traveling through Europe right now and her dream was to see where it was filmed. The other day her dream came true and she was able to see it, she even went on the Sound of Music tour. She couldn't drag my dad on it so he went for a hike in the area but she said she had a wonderful time. I can't wait to see her pictures.


Oh wow, thats kinda awesome! Shes very lucky. 


miprender said:


> Must be something in the air... my DH just said if something happens to mine maybe I can upgrade to $2000 one.


oh wow, sounds like "something" should happen to it then! 

Well, I take back my excitement from earlier, thanks to some crappy customer service, I probably wont get my sewing machine for another 2 weeks.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Heather sends codes every month.  Me thinks you are itching closer and closer to getting a machine!!!



Me thinks youz right...  



> I did a quick little embroidery with her name on it up on the chest.  If I'd had time, I would have put an applique on the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the ruffle at the bottom was the sleeves from the turtleneck.  I cut them open and then cut them in half.  It worked out well because the dress was going to be slightly short until I thought of adding the ruffle.



I know I commented on FB already - but I just love these knits you are working with!  I really want to replicate my favorite jammie pants...  



miprender said:


> So another day down   Here is our AK day:



I have a small hunch that I've missed some really great things you've posted already for your trip...  These are just fabulous Michelle...  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the fabric for the shorts!!!  That had to be one major score!!!  



PrincessMickey said:


> Alright, here are some of my previous projects. The first are my forst easy fit pants. I didn't realize this was a directional fabric so one leg is for me to look at and one is for everyone else to look at.  This is flannel backed satin, very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is another pair of easy fits for me. The kids have a pair each as well but they are in the laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my shirt I made for work, CarlaC's meghan peasant. The only thing I will do different is put a bit more elastic in the sleeves. It's a bit tight but I still love it. Oh and don't mind the bathroom shot, I have no one around right now to take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found pictures of the blankets and burp cloths I made. Both DS's teachers this year had a baby girl earlier in the year. I don't have pics of the backs of the blankets but they are both flannel that says I love mommy and I love daddy. First up is a butterfly blanket, this one I was pressed for time so just a simple blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two burp cloths to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next are the elephants. This one I had more time so I added satin to the edge of the blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I made 3 burp cloths to match.



WOW!!!  I just love everything - I especally love the shirt you made for work - that is perfect and a great pattern!  And the little baby quilts are adorable too - I love it all really!!!  



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> oh wow, sounds like "something" should happen to it then!



Oooh...  Yes, I totally agree!  



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Well, I take back my excitement from earlier, thanks to some crappy customer service, I probably wont get my sewing machine for another 2 weeks.



That is a total bummer.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> I ended up just reducing Heather Sue's on my machine as it reduces to 3 x 3.5 as well and I already had it on my machine.  Then we put an initial in the Mickey head as a separate step -- I didn't unhoop so figured it would center fine, but stupid me didn't account for the ears, so the letter isn't centered in the face -- it sits too high.  Amy was OK with it, but next time I do something like that I need to remember to reposition the initial.
> 
> Glad your vacuum is well again.  Sometimes I find it's not worth fixing something b/c it can be pricey -- sounds like you got a good deal though.  The other issue we have is we'll get something fixed and then an different part will break.  Happy vacuuming!



I am glad you made the applique work. Too bad the initial didn't work out the way you planned, but I am sure it looked good anyway!



dianemom2 said:


> Today I was still working on some appliques for an order.   In between babysitting the embroidery machine, I worked on another dress with knit fabric.  This morning I had to pop into Kmart for trash bags and they had their left over winter clothes marked down to $1.99.  I bought two ladies xl turtlenecks to cut up for their fabric.  This dress was one of the  turtlenecks.  You might recognize the fold over elastic.  You will probably be seeing it quite often because I have like 8 more yards of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick little embroidery with her name on it up on the chest.  If I'd had time, I would have put an applique on the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the ruffle at the bottom was the sleeves from the turtleneck.  I cut them open and then cut them in half.  It worked out well because the dress was going to be slightly short until I thought of adding the ruffle.



The dress looks comfy!



miprender said:


> So another day down   Here is our AK day:



Great job! That's the perfect fabric for the shorts!



PrincessMickey said:


> Alright, here are some of my previous projects. The first are my forst easy fit pants. I didn't realize this was a directional fabric so one leg is for me to look at and one is for everyone else to look at.  This is flannel backed satin, very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is another pair of easy fits for me. The kids have a pair each as well but they are in the laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my shirt I made for work, CarlaC's meghan peasant. The only thing I will do different is put a bit more elastic in the sleeves. It's a bit tight but I still love it. Oh and don't mind the bathroom shot, I have no one around right now to take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found pictures of the blankets and burp cloths I made. Both DS's teachers this year had a baby girl earlier in the year. I don't have pics of the backs of the blankets but they are both flannel that says I love mommy and I love daddy. First up is a butterfly blanket, this one I was pressed for time so just a simple blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two burp cloths to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next are the elephants. This one I had more time so I added satin to the edge of the blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I made 3 burp cloths to match.



Those easy fits look comfy. I didn't even notice the directional print thing! The Meghan top looks great on you. I really like the Meghan pattern because it is so flattering on all kinds of figures! I am sure the teachers really appreciated those beautiful blankets and burpies!


----------



## aksunshine

Hey!! Wanted to share my sewing weekend!! Since I got out of the hospital last week I have been sewing away for a launch on FB tonight. The launch went off awesome! Our fearless leader, Leslie, made it so easy for us!! Here are the sets I made!


----------



## aksunshine

miprender said:


> So another day down   Here is our AK day:


Very cute!! I have never seen that fabric!


----------



## 4monkeys

OK, so I put the boxy bag together for my mom that Andrea and I did the Mickey Applique with the K not quite centered. I was so distracted by family things that I sewed the thing wrong and the head was on the wrong side and the zipper was going the wrong way

Ripped it apart to see if I could save it, but I can't. It was the thought that counts, RIGHT????

Tomorrow is another day.

I LOVED all the outfits from today!


----------



## Sandi S

tchrrx said:


> How often does Hancock's put their patterns on sale for $1?  I bought a couple of patterns a couple of months ago, but I'd like to get more.  I'm still new enough to sewing (only since Christmas) that I don't want to spend too much money on things that I may never make!   Thanks!



I get the sales flyers from Joanns and Hancock and Hobby Lobby and go whenever the patterns are on sale - pretty frequently. I refuse to ever pay more than $1.99 or $.99 for Butterick, McCalls or Simplicity or $3.99 for Vogue.



dianemom2 said:


> I wish you could do it that way but at least on my program, you can't.  I know some designers send out a jpg file with their designs so that you can see how the design is supposed to look.  I am still trying to figure out how to do the stitch guide.  I never used it because my machine has a large screen that shows you what you are about to stitch so I never needed it.  But I can see that some of the machine with the small screens, it might be really confusing to figure out what you are about to stitch out.  Also, with my program, depending on what format you need for your machine, sometimes the design gets saved with some crazy colors.  Like I just did a Minnie Mouse hat.  So it was red, yellow and black right??? Well, when I saved in PES it looked fine but when I saved it as an EXP file, the colors became crazy.  They were purple and green and beige.  Not at all what you would want a Minnie Mouse hat to look like!!!!



My machine uses EXP. If I buy designs in PES and convert them myself with Embird, I can keep the colors right. 

I put my embroidery machine right beside my desktop computer - I just look at the outline on my little screen and compare it to the image on the computer to see what to use if nec.


----------



## DMGeurts

aksunshine said:


> Hey!! Wanted to share my sewing weekend!! Since I got out of the hospital last week I have been sewing away for a launch on FB tonight. The launch went off awesome! Our fearless leader, Leslie, made it so easy for us!! Here are the sets I made!



I totally loved everything!  I hope it was an amazing launch... I wanted to participate so badly - but I just didn't have the time.  

D~


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks Dorine!! I think we are planning another for late May!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


>



Good job.  See you are rocking the knits.  I just got a new book with knit patterns.  The Patty Young Modkid one.  Haven't tried any of them yet, but they look cute and her instructions are good.



miprender said:


> So another day down   Here is our AK day:



Those are awesome.  I also love the fabric for the shorts.




PrincessMickey said:


> Next up is another pair of easy fits for me. The kids have a pair each as well but they are in the laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my shirt I made for work, CarlaC's meghan peasant. The only thing I will do different is put a bit more elastic in the sleeves. It's a bit tight but I still love it. Oh and don't mind the bathroom shot, I have no one around right now to take pics.



Very cute top.  And I love the quilts etc. for the teachers.



DMGeurts said:


> I totally loved everything!  I hope it was an amazing launch... I wanted to participate so badly - but I just didn't have the time.
> 
> D~



We'll make sure to get you in for the next one.  You need to make some money to buy an embroidery machine.


----------



## tricia

Alicia - lost your stuff some how, but looks good, and glad you are feeling better.

Here are the things that I listed for the launch last night.



 IMG_8397 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_8398 by tricialee22, on Flickr




Full front by tricialee22, on Flickr




8382chp by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## smile5sunshine

Blyssfull said:


>




This shirt came out great! I hope the little guy loves it!



Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



WOW WOW WOW!!!! This is SUPER cute! Glad she liked it so much.



aksunshine said:


> It was so scary!! I was terrified I was going to die. It may sound dramatic, but they moved me to ICU b/c they didn't know what to do. My entire head was swelling. I am still mending. The ENT is keeping a close eye on me, JIC it wasn't just adenoiditis. He is starting to worry about nasal polyps or tumor. Which is terribly scary, as well. I am taking a lot of meds. Worries me with the baby
> 
> I am about 17 weeks now!! We were NOT planning on another baby, but this was our 2011 souvinier! lol! BUT! This will be the last!! I can't believe we are going to be a 6 person (5) family!!!!



Gracious that would be very scary! Glad you are on the mend and hope the remainder of your pregnancy is uneventful!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Did my husband just agree to buy me a new sewing machine so I can embroider?
> 
> 
> I have lurked and lurked...and lurked some more on this board and I think my excessive sighing and sad faces at all the awesome things I'm missing out on in this thread have finally worn him down!!!



HURRAY For you! CONGRATS!  Can't wait to see what you start making when you get the new machine.



dianemom2 said:


> Today I was working on a lot of appliques.  In between when I needed to babysit the embroidery machine, I was working on a new dress pattern that I just bought.  It is a pattern just for knits.  I just love it!  It was so super easy to make and went together in no time.  I wasn't in love with the directions because I thought she did a few steps out of order but now that I have made it once, I will know how to change it up next time.



Very nice!



juliebug said:


>



These both turned out great! Good job!



PurpleEars said:


> So if you remember about my vaccum saga, well we finally got it back from the shop today. It is now working again (and at a fraction of the cost of a new one!), so I think we will be in vaccuming mode in the next few days to get the place picked up again!



Glad you finally got your vacuum back and it didn't end up costing that much! That's great!




DMGeurts said:


> Diane!  That turned out amazing!!!  I wish I could find some adorable knit fabrics to work with!
> 
> I wish I could show pictures of what I've been working on, but they are gifts for people who may (or may not) lurk here...  Soon enough, I can share.
> 
> D~



I am sitting on the edge of my seat waiting to be able to see what you've been working on! the suspense is just about killing me!  Oh and I know you didn't really ask, but my favorite websites for ordering knit fabrics are

The Fabric Fairy
SewZanne's Fabrics 
Nature's Fabrics
Girl Charlee Fabrics



dianemom2 said:


> Today I was still working on some appliques for an order.   In between babysitting the embroidery machine, I worked on another dress with knit fabric.  This morning I had to pop into Kmart for trash bags and they had their left over winter clothes marked down to $1.99.  I bought two ladies xl turtlenecks to cut up for their fabric.  This dress was one of the  turtlenecks.  You might recognize the fold over elastic.  You will probably be seeing it quite often because I have like 8 more yards of it.



LOVE the repurposed knit dress! That came out super cute and the ruffle on the bottom added just the right touch!

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

miprender said:


> So another day down  Here is our AK day:



HURRAY for another day done! WOW I LOVE that mickey fabric you used for the shorts. These turned out fabulous!



PrincessMickey said:


>



Great job on everything! I just love the elephant blanket and burp cloths! SO cute!



aksunshine said:


>



WOW that's a TON of sewing in a very short amount of time! And your outfits all looks so GREAT! Glad the launch went well.



4monkeys said:


> OK, so I put the boxy bag together for my mom that Andrea and I did the Mickey Applique with the K not quite centered. I was so distracted by family things that I sewed the thing wrong and the head was on the wrong side and the zipper was going the wrong way
> 
> Ripped it apart to see if I could save it, but I can't. It was the thought that counts, RIGHT????
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> I LOVED all the outfits from today!



Bummer about the botched project. I hate it when things like that happen. I had a similar experience the other night with a shirt I was sewing together. The collar came out all wonky and too large. I think I can fix it, but it's still a pain in the butt!



tricia said:


> IMG_8397 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8398 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full front by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8382chp by tricialee22, on Flickr



WOW all your outfits for the launch are great! Love the Lightening McQueen one! Congrats!

Well, I have been super tired so not sewing much and trying to go to bed early. I finally settled on the Audrey Skirt pattern for my oldest DD's Easter skirt and bought the pattern last night, but there was a hiccup with paypal and their site, so even though I've purchased it, I can't DOWNLOAD it yet.  Super frustrating as I was hoping to cut it out last night and start working on it today. Hopefully things will get sorted out quickly because I'm on a deadline!

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> G
> 
> Today I was still working on some appliques for an order.   In between babysitting the embroidery machine, I worked on another dress with knit fabric.  This morning I had to pop into Kmart for trash bags and they had their left over winter clothes marked down to $1.99.  I bought two ladies xl turtlenecks to cut up for their fabric.  This dress was one of the  turtlenecks.  You might recognize the fold over elastic.  You will probably be seeing it quite often because I have like 8 more yards of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the ruffle at the bottom was the sleeves from the turtleneck.  I cut them open and then cut them in half.  It worked out well because the dress was going to be slightly short until I thought of adding the ruffle.


Great find on the turtlenecks -- that's what I mean about things being cheaper on clearance than in the thrift stores.  I may need to find some deals like that for myself since dd is really liking knits.  The dress turned out great and I really like the ruffle on the bottom.



miprender said:


> So another day down   Here is our AK day:


Fabulous!!!!  I love it all!  I assume that is more etsy fabric ???  Did you french seam the crotches this time?



PrincessMickey said:


> Alright, here are some of my previous projects. The first are my forst easy fit pants. I didn't realize this was a directional fabric so one leg is for me to look at and one is for everyone else to look at.  This is flannel backed satin, very comfortable.


Great work on all accounts!  I think my fav is the top you made for yourself -- I may need to get that pattern -- I like my shirts a little longer so my flabby belly doesn't show and with all the low cut pants and the fact that I'm a small in shirts it's hard to find shirts that are long enough -- problem would be solved if I started sewing for myself!



aksunshine said:


> Hey!! Wanted to share my sewing weekend!! Since I got out of the hospital last week I have been sewing away for a launch on FB tonight. The launch went off awesome! Our fearless leader, Leslie, made it so easy for us!! Here are the sets I made!


Beautiful outfits and what great fabric combinations!  I *think* the Monsters Inc is my fav but I really can't pick a fav!



4monkeys said:


> OK, so I put the boxy bag together for my mom that Andrea and I did the Mickey Applique with the K not quite centered. I was so distracted by family things that I sewed the thing wrong and the head was on the wrong side and the zipper was going the wrong way
> 
> Ripped it apart to see if I could save it, but I can't. It was the thought that counts, RIGHT????
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> I LOVED all the outfits from today!


No worries -- since ds forgot his lunch today I whipped it up fast (though it's very wrinkly except for where the applique is b/c I didn't iron the entire fabric after washing it) and about to head out the door now and will drop it off.  And the K is better centered.



tricia said:


> Alicia - lost your stuff some how, but looks good, and glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Here are the things that I listed for the launch last night.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8397 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8398 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8382chp by tricialee22, on Flickr



Great work -- the knit test track is my fav and the Cars bowling shirt is awesome too!


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Everyone that participated in the MSB launch on FB last night did an amazing job! You guys are incredibly talented!!


----------



## Mom in Heels

Okay, I think I need to step away from my machine as I've been going non-stop since the weekend, but finished the Ollie Girl inspired Rapunzel sundress:




Rapunzel costume front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr




Rapunzel costume back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr

It's hard to tell from the photos, but the light pink and dark purple fabrics have a glittery sheen to them - they are going to be gorgeous in the sunlight!   This was my first attempt at shirring fabric and once I figured out the peculiarities of my machine and drop-in bobbins, it was so easy!  :

What is the launch everyone is talking about?  The clothes posted so far are adorable - I especially love that checked Cars outfit - so cute!


----------



## miprender

PrincessMickey said:


> Looks great!. I love that Mickey fabric for the shorts.



 Thanks got it from Japan. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Alright, here are some of my previous projects. The first are my forst easy fit pants. I didn't realize this was a directional fabric so one leg is for me to look at and one is for everyone else to look at.  This is flannel backed satin, very comfortable.
> 
> 
> Next up is another pair of easy fits for me. The kids have a pair each as well but they are in the laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my shirt I made for work, CarlaC's meghan peasant. The only thing I will do different is put a bit more elastic in the sleeves. It's a bit tight but I still love it. Oh and don't mind the bathroom shot, I have no one around right now to take pics.



Great job on the top. It fits you really nice. And I think we have all done that with fabric



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> oh wow, sounds like "something" should happen to it then!
> 
> Well, I take back my excitement from earlier, thanks to some crappy customer service, I probably wont get my sewing machine for another 2 weeks.



Actually I don't want anything to happen to this one... I just really want another one

Bummer on waiting another 2 weeks.



DMGeurts said:


> I have a small hunch that I've missed some really great things you've posted already for your trip...  These are just fabulous Michelle...  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the fabric for the shorts!!!  That had to be one major score!!!
> D~



 Thanks I only had 1 meter and thank goodness I was able to squeeze the two shorts out of it.



PurpleEars said:


> Great job! That's the perfect fabric for the shorts!


 Thanks



aksunshine said:


> Hey!! Wanted to share my sewing weekend!! Since I got out of the hospital last week I have been sewing away for a launch on FB tonight. The launch went off awesome! Our fearless leader, Leslie, made it so easy for us!! Here are the sets I made!



Leslie did a great job helping us all And it was an exciting night since this was the first time I ever did anything like this.



aksunshine said:


> Very cute!! I have never seen that fabric!



 Thanks. I saw it only once on Etsy and haven't seen it since. Luckily I had just enough fabric.



4monkeys said:


> OK, so I put the boxy bag together for my mom that Andrea and I did the Mickey Applique with the K not quite centered. I was so distracted by family things that I sewed the thing wrong and the head was on the wrong side and the zipper was going the wrong way
> 
> Ripped it apart to see if I could save it, but I can't. It was the thought that counts, RIGHT????
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> I LOVED all the outfits from today!



 That is too bad but YES the thought was there



smile5sunshine said:


> HURRAY for another day done! WOW I LOVE that mickey fabric you used for the shorts. These turned out fabulous!
> 
> Sunshine



 Thanks



VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous!!!!  I love it all!  I assume that is more etsy fabric ???  Did you french seam the crotches this time?



 No I didn't but this material was just like the regular cotton I have been using... not like the fabric that I used for my ChipNDale



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Everyone that participated in the MSB launch on FB last night did an amazing job! You guys are incredibly talented!!



 Thanks


Here was my outfit. It hasn't sold yet but DS4 will be quite happy as he keeps asking me if this is his outfit


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Mom in Heels said:


> Okay, I think I need to step away from my machine as I've been going non-stop since the weekend, but finished the Ollie Girl inspired Rapunzel sundress:
> 
> It's hard to tell from the photos, but the light pink and dark purple fabrics have a glittery sheen to them - they are going to be gorgeous in the sunlight!   This was my first attempt at shirring fabric and once I figured out the peculiarities of my machine and drop-in bobbins, it was so easy!  :
> 
> What is the launch everyone is talking about?  The clothes posted so far are adorable - I especially love that checked Cars outfit - so cute!



Your dress is adorable!  I have no idea what the launch is about, so hopefully someone will fill us in.  I think it has something to do with Facebook.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

There are so many beautiful outfits that have been posted recently that I cannot possibly comment on them all - they are wonderful!  On a related note, I made up the pioneer dress and a pinafore for my dd this weekend and I was so happy!  It turned out just like I thought it would and the Carla C pattern is so fun to work with - I'll definitely be purchasing more of her patterns in the future for the kids (and perhaps even for me).  Thanks to all of you on this board for your inspiration - you are all very talented and creative:good vibes.

Only a few more posts and then I'll be able to post pictures - I'll get the hang of this yet.


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> So another day


I just love these outfits!  The Mickey safari material is amazing!  Where did you find that?  You are going to get some great family pictures in these!



PrincessMickey said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is another pair of easy fits for me. The kids have a pair each as well but they are in the laundry.


The pj pants are great and your shirt you made for yourself is very cute.  It looks great on you.  Your baby items are adorable.  I hope that the teachers appreciated them.  I made dd's teacher 2 baby outfits last year when she was having her baby and she barely looked at them.  Some people don't appreciate handmade stuff.  One of the other teachers pulled them back out of the box and oohed and aahed over them.  So when that teacher had her baby this fall I made her an outfit even though neither of my daughters had ever had her as their teacher.



aksunshine said:


> Hey!! Wanted to share my sewing weekend!! Since I got out of the hospital last week I have been sewing away for a launch on FB tonight. The launch went off awesome! Our fearless leader, Leslie, made it so easy for us!! Here are the sets I made!


Glad that you are feeling better.  Last week must have been awful!  My sister is in the hospital this week with pneumonia.  Luckily her in laws have taken her son for the week.  He is severly autistic and quite a handful.  I am thankful that her in-laws took him so that she can rest when she comes home tomorrow.
Those outfits are all just beautiful!  I love all of them but my favorite is the Toy Story outfit!


4monkeys said:


> OK, so I put the boxy bag together for my mom that Andrea and I did the Mickey Applique with the K not quite centered. I was so distracted by family things that I sewed the thing wrong and the head was on the wrong side and the zipper was going the wrong way
> 
> Ripped it apart to see if I could save it, but I can't. It was the thought that counts, RIGHT????


We all have sewing days like that.  Don't get too frustrated.  We've all sewn pants legs on backwards or zippers inside out.  Even people who have been sewing forever have things like that happen.  You are right that it is the thought that counts!



Sandi S said:


> I get the sales flyers from Joanns and Hancock and Hobby Lobby and go whenever the patterns are on sale - pretty frequently. I refuse to ever pay more than $1.99 or $.99 for Butterick, McCalls or Simplicity or $3.99 for Vogue.
> 
> 
> 
> My machine uses EXP. If I buy designs in PES and convert them myself with Embird, I can keep the colors right.
> 
> I put my embroidery machine right beside my desktop computer - I just look at the outline on my little screen and compare it to the image on the computer to see what to use if nec.


That's a good way to do the appliques.  I have an iphone and if I ever have questions, I just pull up the website on my phone and look at the picture on there.

I agree that I won't pay more than $2 for a Simplicity, McCalls or Butterick pattern.  I don't buy too many of them anymore now that I have so many of CarlaC's patterns.  I find that I can adapt a lot of them for whatever I need.



tricia said:


> Good job.  See you are rocking the knits.  I just got a new book with knit patterns.  The Patty Young Modkid one.  Haven't tried any of them yet, but they look cute and her instructions are good.


I just looked at the book on Amazon.  It seems like it has some nice patterns.  I don't know that I would use some of them though.  Once you've sewn some of the patterns let me know how you liked them.



tricia said:


> IMG_8398 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full front by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> /7039/7038876649_acbc2898af_z.jpg[/img][/url]
> 8382chp by tricialee22, on Flickr


Wow!  Everything is great but I really LOVE the test track outfit.  What pattern did you use for that?  Is it one of the Farbenmix patterns?


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> I just looked at the book on Amazon.  It seems like it has some nice patterns.  I don't know that I would use some of them though.  Once you've sewn some of the patterns let me know how you liked them.
> 
> 
> Wow!  Everything is great but I really LOVE the test track outfit.  What pattern did you use for that?  Is it one of the Farbenmix patterns?



Of course I will let you know how I like them.

Of course the Test Track dress is Farbenmix.  It is the Olivia pattern.


The Launch we are all talking about is a little sale we are having on Facebook right now of some of our Disney Customs.  You can search Main Street Boutique if you want to check it out.


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> Of course I will let you know how I like them.
> 
> Of course the Test Track dress is Farbenmix.  It is the Olivia pattern.
> 
> 
> The Launch we are all talking about is a little sale we are having on Facebook right now of some of our Disney Customs.  You can search Main Street Boutique if you want to check it out.


I am going to check it out later tonight.  I think I am going to have to end up buying that Olivia pattern.  I love the way it turns out!  Did you re-purpose a t-shirt for the center portion?  It is so creative!



Mom in Heels said:


> Okay, I think I need to step away from my machine as I've been going non-stop since the weekend, but finished the Ollie Girl inspired Rapunzel sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr


I love your Rapunzel dress.  That is so cute!


miprender said:


> Here was my outfit. It hasn't sold yet but DS4 will be quite happy as he keeps asking me if this is his outfit


Very cute outfit.  I love the circus print on the shorts.  It goes so well with the Dumbo top!

Andrea- remember a few weeks ago we were talking about what to do with lettuce edging on the neckline and armhole of t-shirt tops.  I saw this on YCMT today.  I thought it was a great idea.  It is going on my to do list!!!!  But I think I am just going to try it with peasant dress pattern that I already have and see if it turns out ok.
https://youcanmakethis.com/products/author/MTAzOTM2OTMzMQ==/knitpeasanttee-sizes6-14doll.htm

Plus I saw this which kind of goes along with the top:
https://youcanmakethis.com/products/skirts-dresses/tashas-t-shirt-dress.htm

I am going to have to get better and shirring so I can make these!  I have some t-shirts that I saved to make into something else and I think this t-shirt dress would work.  Of course I have a million project ahead of these!


----------



## jujube

tricia said:


> Of course I will let you know how I like them.
> 
> Of course the Test Track dress is Farbenmix.  It is the Olivia pattern.
> 
> 
> The Launch we are all talking about is a little sale we are having on Facebook right now of some of our Disney Customs.  You can search Main Street Boutique if you want to check it out.



Hi Tricia, I typed Main Street Boutique into the search bar on Facebook and there are lots of entries. Is there something else I can type in to narrow this down or could you post a link? Thanks!


----------



## VBAndrea

Mom in Heels said:


> Okay, I think I need to step away from my machine as I've been going non-stop since the weekend, but finished the Ollie Girl inspired Rapunzel sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> It's hard to tell from the photos, but the light pink and dark purple fabrics have a glittery sheen to them - they are going to be gorgeous in the sunlight!   This was my first attempt at shirring fabric and once I figured out the peculiarities of my machine and drop-in bobbins, it was so easy!  :
> 
> What is the launch everyone is talking about?  The clothes posted so far are adorable - I especially love that checked Cars outfit - so cute!


Very pretty!  I assume the back is shirred -- I can't see the shirring well with that fabric.  I think I used that fabric for a BG or something -- I must have had just a small amount b/c I don't think I have any left.  My dd loves the sparkly fabric so I'm sure yours will as well 



miprender said:


> Here was my outfit. It hasn't sold yet but DS4 will be quite happy as he keeps asking me if this is his outfit


Your outfit is great!  Amy just bought that Dumbo design so I will be doing it with or for her in the near future -- it's for a teenager though so I don't think your outfit concept will work  

I think I need to join the next launch -- I have three outfits from our project runway that I need to sell -- possible four as one I made for my dd for our spring trip that didn't happen so doubt she will still fit in it.  I want to cry b/c I used really pricey fabric for it!



dianemom2 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Andrea- remember a few weeks ago we were talking about what to do with lettuce edging on the neckline and armhole of t-shirt tops.  I saw this on YCMT today.  I thought it was a great idea.  It is going on my to do list!!!!  But I think I am just going to try it with peasant dress pattern that I already have and see if it turns out ok.
> https://youcanmakethis.com/products/author/MTAzOTM2OTMzMQ==/knitpeasanttee-sizes6-14doll.htm
> 
> Plus I saw this which kind of goes along with the top:
> https://youcanmakethis.com/products/skirts-dresses/tashas-t-shirt-dress.htm
> 
> I am going to have to get better and shirring so I can make these!  I have some t-shirts that I saved to make into something else and I think this t-shirt dress would work.  Of course I have a million project ahead of these!


Great minds think alike!!!!  It is so funny that you show that peasant top b/c after PrincessMickey posted the peasant top she did I got to thinking I'd like one for myself in knit -- and then I thought why can't I do a portrait peasant in knit???  But I didn't think about the lettuced edge at the neckline -- brilliant!  I hope I have time to sew tomorrow so I can try one!!!

I need to learn how to do a regular neckline -- I have only done the Olivia with a hood and I like Tricia's take on it -- I guess I could do it like Carla's instructions for the AG t-shirt.  



jujube said:


> Hi Tricia, I typed Main Street Boutique into the search bar on Facebook and there are lots of entries. Is there something else I can type in to narrow this down or could you post a link? Thanks!


Type in Main Street Boutiques -- make sure you add the "s" at the end.  I so need to hop to it and get a business license to see if I can join the next launch -- I have some things already made and if I can't get in on the launch I'll have to go via etsy.


----------



## 4monkeys

Ah, today was a much better day!!!   Took Allison to the doctor and was able to get her back on the medicine they thought she had an allergic reaction to.  (she did not, the rash started first...) She was recently diagnosed with arthritis on top of the crohns.  Anyway, the medicine should help wth her pain!!

I was a procuctive day in the sewing area!  AND I was able to think straight. I got my moms boxy bag done. I noticed a few adjustments I can make for othe ones. But overall I am very pleased. Especially after last nights mess. I also used the fabric from last nights attemp and made her a change wallet. Had fun!!


----------



## aksunshine

tricia said:


> Alicia - lost your stuff some how, but looks good, and glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Here are the things that I listed for the launch last night.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8397 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Thanks Tricia!! Your stuff is so cute!!


VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful outfits and what great fabric combinations!  I *think* the Monsters Inc is my fav but I really can't pick a fav!


Thanks Andrea!! That was the first one to sell!


Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Everyone that participated in the MSB launch on FB last night did an amazing job! You guys are incredibly talented!!


Thank you!! 


Mom in Heels said:


> Okay, I think I need to step away from my machine as I've been going non-stop since the weekend, but finished the Ollie Girl inspired Rapunzel sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> It's hard to tell from the photos, but the light pink and dark purple fabrics have a glittery sheen to them - they are going to be gorgeous in the sunlight!   This was my first attempt at shirring fabric and once I figured out the peculiarities of my machine and drop-in bobbins, it was so easy!  :
> 
> What is the launch everyone is talking about?  The clothes posted so far are adorable - I especially love that checked Cars outfit - so cute!


That dress is so cute!!


miprender said:


> Thanks got it from Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie did a great job helping us all And it was an exciting night since this was the first time I ever did anything like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my outfit. It hasn't sold yet but DS4 will be quite happy as he keeps asking me if this is his outfit


  I would be interested if you resell!! I am SO bad at putting things up!


dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you are feeling better.  Last week must have been awful!  My sister is in the hospital this week with pneumonia.  Luckily her in laws have taken her son for the week.  He is severly autistic and quite a handful.  I am thankful that her in-laws took him so that she can rest when she comes home tomorrow.
> Those outfits are all just beautiful!  I love all of them but my favorite is the Toy Story outfit!


Thank you so much!! Wow. Hope your sister gets better.



4monkeys said:


> Ah, today was a much better day!!!   Took Allison to the doctor and was able to get her back on the medicine they thought she had an allergic reaction to.  (she did not, the rash started first...) She was recently diagnosed with arthritis on top of the crohns.  Anyway, the medicine should help wth her pain!!
> 
> I was a procuctive day in the sewing area!  AND I was able to think straight. I got my moms boxy bag done. I noticed a few adjustments I can make for othe ones. But overall I am very pleased. Especially after last nights mess. I also used the fabric from last nights attemp and made her a change wallet. Had fun!!


Love this!!


jujube said:


> Hi Tricia, I typed Main Street Boutique into the search bar on Facebook and there are lots of entries. Is there something else I can type in to narrow this down or could you post a link? Thanks!


http://www.facebook.com/MainStreetBoutiques


----------



## tinkbell13

Just a drive by posting to say I can't get over just how many beautiful items have been posted lately! I haven't had a chance to sew anything since coming back from our trip. Work, school projects and getting ready for race season have taken priority. I am hoping to get back into the sewing room in the next couple of weeks.

I also quickly checked out MSB on FB and wow! So many nice items. Great job by everybody!


----------



## nowellsl

I've been lurking here for a while, and you all are so talented!  I don't have any little ones to sew for, but I ordered a pattern from "You can make this", thanks to the recommendations on this thread.  So, here it is, keep in mind that I haven't sewn anything in years 












I almost ordered one from Etsy, but I thought I'd try to make one first   It's not as cute as the one I was looking at, but it works! 

Thanks for all the fantastic ideas and inspiration!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> I am going to check it out later tonight.  I think I am going to have to end up buying that Olivia pattern.  I love the way it turns out!  Did you re-purpose a t-shirt for the center portion?
> https://youcanmakethis.com/products/author/MTAzOTM2OTMzMQ==/knitpeasanttee-sizes6-14doll.htm
> 
> Plus I saw this which kind of goes along with the top:
> https://youcanmakethis.com/products/skirts-dresses/tashas-t-shirt-dress.htm
> 
> I am going to have to get better and shirring so I can make these!  I have some t-shirts that I saved to make into something else and I think this t-shirt dress would work.  Of course I have a million project ahead of these!



Yes, it is a t shirt. Actually one my son used to wear.


----------



## PurpleEars

aksunshine said:


> Hey!! Wanted to share my sewing weekend!! Since I got out of the hospital last week I have been sewing away for a launch on FB tonight. The launch went off awesome! Our fearless leader, Leslie, made it so easy for us!! Here are the sets I made!



Everything is so pretty! I really like the Toy Story set!



4monkeys said:


> OK, so I put the boxy bag together for my mom that Andrea and I did the Mickey Applique with the K not quite centered. I was so distracted by family things that I sewed the thing wrong and the head was on the wrong side and the zipper was going the wrong way
> 
> Ripped it apart to see if I could save it, but I can't. It was the thought that counts, RIGHT????
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> I LOVED all the outfits from today!



Awww, so sorry to hear about your mishap!



tricia said:


> Alicia - lost your stuff some how, but looks good, and glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Here are the things that I listed for the launch last night.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8397 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8398 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full front by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8382chp by tricialee22, on Flickr



Both of them look cute and great like usual!



VBAndrea said:


> Great work on all accounts!  I think my fav is the top you made for yourself -- I may need to get that pattern -- I like my shirts a little longer so my flabby belly doesn't show and with all the low cut pants and the fact that I'm a small in shirts it's hard to find shirts that are long enough -- problem would be solved if I started sewing for myself!



You should make that top for yourself. Like I said, I found it a very flattering style. I also have problems with finding tops that are long enough for my body (and I like to dress modestly), so making my own outfits eases the pain of finding clothes for me.



Mom in Heels said:


> Okay, I think I need to step away from my machine as I've been going non-stop since the weekend, but finished the Ollie Girl inspired Rapunzel sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> It's hard to tell from the photos, but the light pink and dark purple fabrics have a glittery sheen to them - they are going to be gorgeous in the sunlight!   This was my first attempt at shirring fabric and once I figured out the peculiarities of my machine and drop-in bobbins, it was so easy!  :
> 
> What is the launch everyone is talking about?  The clothes posted so far are adorable - I especially love that checked Cars outfit - so cute!



Great job on the dress. I am sure your princess will really like it!



miprender said:


> Here was my outfit. It hasn't sold yet but DS4 will be quite happy as he keeps asking me if this is his outfit



Oh I like Dumbo! That is such a cute set!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> There are so many beautiful outfits that have been posted recently that I cannot possibly comment on them all - they are wonderful!  On a related note, I made up the pioneer dress and a pinafore for my dd this weekend and I was so happy!  It turned out just like I thought it would and the Carla C pattern is so fun to work with - I'll definitely be purchasing more of her patterns in the future for the kids (and perhaps even for me).  Thanks to all of you on this board for your inspiration - you are all very talented and creative:good vibes.
> 
> Only a few more posts and then I'll be able to post pictures - I'll get the hang of this yet.



Glad that you had fun making the pioneer outfit. I can't wait to see pictures of it!



4monkeys said:


> Ah, today was a much better day!!!   Took Allison to the doctor and was able to get her back on the medicine they thought she had an allergic reaction to.  (she did not, the rash started first...) She was recently diagnosed with arthritis on top of the crohns.  Anyway, the medicine should help wth her pain!!
> 
> I was a procuctive day in the sewing area!  AND I was able to think straight. I got my moms boxy bag done. I noticed a few adjustments I can make for othe ones. But overall I am very pleased. Especially after last nights mess. I also used the fabric from last nights attemp and made her a change wallet. Had fun!!



I am glad that today was a much better sewing day for you. I also like how you "repurposed" the original bag. Great job!



nowellsl said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and you all are so talented!  I don't have any little ones to sew for, but I ordered a pattern from "You can make this", thanks to the recommendations on this thread.  So, here it is, keep in mind that I haven't sewn anything in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost ordered one from Etsy, but I thought I'd try to make one first   It's not as cute as the one I was looking at, but it works!
> 
> Thanks for all the fantastic ideas and inspiration!



Welcome and great job on the cover! You see, the beauty of making something is that you can always make something as cute (or cuter) than what you see in store!


This FB launch is making me think I should join FB.


----------



## 4monkeys

I just made another gift for my mom. I made the aivilo tote. I made the extra large one and it seemed to take me forever!!  Guess once I do more it won't take as long. I made it with a zipper since it will be for the park as well. I do need to go back and fix a part, but overall I am pleased. I still need to figure out centering things that are appliqued on the front!!






I plan to make some for Alli and Skye as well, but will make theirs smaller. I don't think they need them that big!!

Off to bed, its after 2 here!


----------



## DMGeurts

aksunshine said:


> Thanks Dorine!! I think we are planning another for late May!





tricia said:


> We'll make sure to get you in for the next one.  You need to make some money to buy an embroidery machine.



That would be awesome!  Now if I wasn't booked so solid with custom orders and I could find the time....



tricia said:


> Alicia - lost your stuff some how, but looks good, and glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Here are the things that I listed for the launch last night.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8397 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8398 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full front by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8382chp by tricialee22, on Flickr



ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!



smile5sunshine said:


> I am sitting on the edge of my seat waiting to be able to see what you've been working on! the suspense is just about killing me!  Oh and I know you didn't really ask, but my favorite websites for ordering knit fabrics are
> 
> The Fabric Fairy
> SewZanne's Fabrics
> Nature's Fabrics
> Girl Charlee Fabrics
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks so much for the links!  I am off to check them out shortly!



Mom in Heels said:


> Okay, I think I need to step away from my machine as I've been going non-stop since the weekend, but finished the Ollie Girl inspired Rapunzel sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



This turned out so sweet!  



miprender said:


>



This turned out so cute!!!  I am in love with this circus print!



4monkeys said:


>



AWESOME!



nowellsl said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and you all are so talented!  I don't have any little ones to sew for, but I ordered a pattern from "You can make this", thanks to the recommendations on this thread.  So, here it is, keep in mind that I haven't sewn anything in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost ordered one from Etsy, but I thought I'd try to make one first   It's not as cute as the one I was looking at, but it works!
> 
> Thanks for all the fantastic ideas and inspiration!



This turned out so awesome Stephanie!!!  You have no idea how happy I am to see you here!  



4monkeys said:


> I plan to make some for Alli and Skye as well, but will make theirs smaller. I don't think they need them that big!!
> 
> Off to bed, its after 2 here!



Great job!  You are sewing like crazy!!!  Love it!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> Ah, today was a much better day!!!   Took Allison to the doctor and was able to get her back on the medicine they thought she had an allergic reaction to.  (she did not, the rash started first...) She was recently diagnosed with arthritis on top of the crohns.  Anyway, the medicine should help wth her pain!!
> 
> I was a procuctive day in the sewing area!  AND I was able to think straight. I got my moms boxy bag done. I noticed a few adjustments I can make for othe ones. But overall I am very pleased. Especially after last nights mess. I also used the fabric from last nights attemp and made her a change wallet. Had fun!!


Very cool that you were able to salvage some of the scraps -- if you have more scraps left over from the new bag you made, you could do a luggage tag for her -- I forgot to show you them -- I have a stash made though I've revised how I do it now.



nowellsl said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and you all are so talented!  I don't have any little ones to sew for, but I ordered a pattern from "You can make this", thanks to the recommendations on this thread.  So, here it is, keep in mind that I haven't sewn anything in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost ordered one from Etsy, but I thought I'd try to make one first   It's not as cute as the one I was looking at, but it works!
> 
> Thanks for all the fantastic ideas and inspiration!


Look great!  


4monkeys said:


> I just made another gift for my mom. I made the aivilo tote. I made the extra large one and it seemed to take me forever!!  Guess once I do more it won't take as long. I made it with a zipper since it will be for the park as well. I do need to go back and fix a part, but overall I am pleased. I still need to figure out centering things that are appliqued on the front!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make some for Alli and Skye as well, but will make theirs smaller. I don't think they need them that big!!
> 
> Off to bed, its after 2 here!


Fabulous!  Sorry it took long -- I think the cutting takes longer than the assembly, but I haven't braved zippers.  How were the zipper instructions for it?  I'd like to make myself another one.

And that's one of the benefits of having a dh out of town -- late night sewing!!!  Mine gets mad at me when he's home and I stay up late.  I guess he'd rather me get my beauty sleep 



PurpleEars said:


> This FB launch is making me think I should join FB.


I'm thinking about it too -- I was able to look at the items b/c I have a pseudo account, but you could always set something up with a shop name.  But then wouldn't you have to make it public access and not private?  I've heard anything public invites viruses to your computer.  I would sell on etsy, not via facebook, unless of course I participated in a launch.


----------



## nowellsl

DMGeurts said:


> This turned out so awesome Stephanie!!!  You have no idea how happy I am to see you here!



Thanks D, I came over here from your PTR... you are my inspiration!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Everything looks great for the launch. I checked it out last night, alot of great stuff on there!!



4monkeys said:


>



Great job!



nowellsl said:


>



Looks great! I have this on my to do list for my Ipad.



4monkeys said:


>



This is on my to do list as well!


----------



## tricia

DMGeurts said:


> That would be awesome!  Now if I wasn't booked so solid with custom orders and I could find the time....
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!



Well, being fully booked is good too.  Depending on how far out you are booked, you could just post a custom listing of 1 or 2 dresses that don't take you very long.

And Thank you.  The Test Track dress went for $60 and there is someone who already asked the buyer to keep her in mind if she ever decided to sell, so it was a hit.

The Cars Shirt and Peace, Love and Mickey did not sell, and they are awesome in person.  Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and you all are so talented!  I don't have any little ones to sew for, but I ordered a pattern from "You can make this", thanks to the recommendations on this thread.  So, here it is, keep in mind that I haven't sewn anything in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost ordered one from Etsy, but I thought I'd try to make one first   It's not as cute as the one I was looking at, but it works!
> 
> Thanks for all the fantastic ideas and inspiration!


Good job making your own cover!  What do you plan to make next?



4monkeys said:


> I just made another gift for my mom. I made the aivilo tote. I made the extra large one and it seemed to take me forever!!  Guess once I do more it won't take as long. I made it with a zipper since it will be for the park as well. I do need to go back and fix a part, but overall I am pleased. I still need to figure out centering things that are appliqued on the front!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make some for Alli and Skye as well, but will make theirs smaller. I don't think they need them that big!!
> 
> Off to bed, its after 2 here!


Wow, you are really on a roll!  I love the bag!  It turned out great!  I haven't tried that pattern yet but I found with the other bags that I made, cutting it out was the most time consuming part after you make the pattern the first time.  Once you understand the directions, you can assemble them pretty quickly.

Andrea- I can't wait to see how your top turns out!

I saw the links posted for good places to buy knits.  I just ordered some stuff from the Fabric Fairy but I'd never seen the other sites.  I also just ordered some knits from the Purple Seamstress on Facebook.  I find her system for buying fabrics a little hard to follow but she gets some really pretty stuff!


----------



## micksmoma

These are my grandchildren's Easter gifts.  I made 12 of these and sold 2.  My first sale of anything that I have ever made.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I can't wait to see how your top turns out!
> 
> I saw the links posted for good places to buy knits.  I just ordered some stuff from the Fabric Fairy but I'd never seen the other sites.  I also just ordered some knits from the Purple Seamstress on Facebook.  I find her system for buying fabrics a little hard to follow but she gets some really pretty stuff!


Don't hold your breath -- I don't even have the pattern purchased yet!

I bought some knits from someone on etsy -- I'd have to look up her name.  She had tons -- prices just OK, but sometimes to get what you want you just have to suck it up.  

Guess what I just bought at Kmart today for $1.99?



micksmoma said:


> These are my grandchildren's Easter gifts.  I made 12 of these and sold 2.  My first sale of anything that I have ever made.


Those are darling!!!  I have never seen anything like them before -- very creative ears.


----------



## nowellsl

dianemom2 said:


> Good job making your own cover!  What do you plan to make next?



Well, I had ordered some of that Plaid Mickey fabric and it came today ..... so I thought I might make a cover for my Keyboard Kindle.  I think I'll make the one on the pattern with one big pocket with a flap instead of the two small pockets.  I'll post a picture if I do!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Don't hold your breath -- I don't even have the pattern purchased yet!
> 
> I bought some knits from someone on etsy -- I'd have to look up her name.  She had tons -- prices just OK, but sometimes to get what you want you just have to suck it up.
> 
> Guess what I just bought at Kmart today for $1.99?


Did you go and buy some of the turtlenecks?  I can't wait to see what you make out of them!  I have a blue one that I haven't used yet.  I did cut out a portrait peasant dress out of pink sparkly knit fabric that I had bought on Etsy.  I thought I got a great deal on it but when I cut out the dress today, there was a large bluish stain in the center of of the dress.  I had to throw away that part and re-cut it.  I had to waste a lot of fabric so it wasn't such a great deal after all.  Maybe I will just stick with buying turtlenecks on clearance!  Anyhow, I think I am going to do some lettuce edging at the neckline and then I am not sure if I am going to shirr it or if I will just put in the elastic.




nowellsl said:


> Well, I had ordered some of that Plaid Mickey fabric and it came today ..... so I thought I might make a cover for my Keyboard Kindle.  I think I'll make the one on the pattern with one big pocket with a flap instead of the two small pockets.  I'll post a picture if I do!


That sounds like it will be really cute!  Can't wait to see the picture!

I missed getting the bunny towels to quote but they are super cute!


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> I just love these outfits!  The Mickey safari material is amazing!  Where did you find that?  You are going to get some great family pictures in these!



Thanks. It was one of the sellers one Etsy. I think it was HIVMAMA or something like that



dianemom2 said:


> Very cute outfit.  I love the circus print on the shorts.  It goes so well with the Dumbo top!



Thanks



VBAndrea said:


> Your outfit is great!  Amy just bought that Dumbo design so I will be doing it with or for her in the near future -- it's for a teenager though so I don't think your outfit concept will work



 No he probably doesn't want the little circus theme. DS6 won't wear it either but DS4 wants it so it is his.

I did make one mistake with the ears. I thought there was another step to put pink fabric down, but there isn't so I just left it all gray with a little pink.



4monkeys said:


> I was a procuctive day in the sewing area!  AND I was able to think straight. I got my moms boxy bag done. I noticed a few adjustments I can make for othe ones. But overall I am very pleased. Especially after last nights mess. I also used the fabric from last nights attemp and made her a change wallet. Had fun!!



You have been very productive.



aksunshine said:


> I would be interested if you resell!! I am SO bad at putting things up!



I am terrible about letting go myself. I was all set to start listed last years stuff on CBRG but I couldn't do it. So it is all sitting in a plastic box in the garage.



nowellsl said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and you all are so talented!  I don't have any little ones to sew for, but I ordered a pattern from "You can make this", thanks to the recommendations on this thread.  So, here it is, keep in mind that I haven't sewn anything in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost ordered one from Etsy, but I thought I'd try to make one first   It's not as cute as the one I was looking at, but it works!
> 
> Thanks for all the fantastic ideas and inspiration!



I am so glad you posted. Great job 



PurpleEars said:


> Oh I like Dumbo! That is such a cute set!
> 
> This FB launch is making me think I should join FB.



Thanks... and you should come on over to FB. It really isn't that bad as long as you make sure to keep all your settings private.



DMGeurts said:


> This turned out so cute!!!  I am in love with this circus print!
> D~



  Thanks.



micksmoma said:


> These are my grandchildren's Easter gifts.  I made 12 of these and sold 2.  My first sale of anything that I have ever made.



Those are adorable.


----------



## tricia

I'm so sad, I just had to share. Tyler put on his (and my) most favorite bowling shirt (jack sparrow) this morning and it is too small now.


----------



## SallyfromDE

micksmoma said:


> These are my grandchildren's Easter gifts.  I made 12 of these and sold 2.  My first sale of anything that I have ever made.



Aren't they the cutest? I got the mermaid and pirate. I can't wait to get my machine back from repairs. (a minor adjustment and they need it 2 weeks).


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

micksmoma said:


> These are my grandchildren's Easter gifts.  I made 12 of these and sold 2.  My first sale of anything that I have ever made.



The bunny towels are super cute!


----------



## dianemom2

Andrea- I made the portrait peasant from knit fabric today.  It turned out great!  I will post pictures later.  It is still wet from where I washed off a bunch of placement marks.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!


----------



## dianemom2

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!


Those are adorable!  I am sure you kids must have been very happy with their new peeps!

Here are the pictures of the portrait peasant dress that I made with knit fabric.  I  had read on a blog (but I can't remember which one) that you could use patterns for woven fabrics with knit but that you should make one size smaller.  So I made a size 4 instead of a 5.  That should probably work ok because my SIL always tells me that my niece is a size 5 and she isn't!





Here is a close up of how I did the neck and sleeves.  I shirred them and then lettuced edged them.  Next time I will do it the other way around, lettuce edging first, then shirring.


----------



## DiznyDi

Love the bunny towels! I'll have to remember this for next year.
The pink 'Peeps' is really cute, too.
Nicely done, ladies!


----------



## PurpleEars

micksmoma said:


> These are my grandchildren's Easter gifts.  I made 12 of these and sold 2.  My first sale of anything that I have ever made.



These towels are super cute. I am sure your grandchildren will like them very much!



tricia said:


> I'm so sad, I just had to share. Tyler put on his (and my) most favorite bowling shirt (jack sparrow) this morning and it is too small now.



Oh no 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!



I think the smile on your DD says it all...great job!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the pictures of the portrait peasant dress that I made with knit fabric.  I  had read on a blog (but I can't remember which one) that you could use patterns for woven fabrics with knit but that you should make one size smaller.  So I made a size 4 instead of a 5.  That should probably work ok because my SIL always tells me that my niece is a size 5 and she isn't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of how I did the neck and sleeves.  I shirred them and then lettuced edged them.  Next time I will do it the other way around, lettuce edging first, then shirring.



Thanks for sharing the picture and how you did it. I will keep it in mind for future ideas!


Oh, while I am here, here's a Public Service Announcement:

Please make sure you keep your hands and fingers away from the moving parts of your embroidery machine! I had the misfortune of getting my finger caught under the needle when it was moving. Let's just say (1) I now have some appreciation for what being nailed on the cross must have been like, and (2) it is not something I care to do again. Please don't do what I did!

But looking at it from the brighter side, at least that meant I actually had time to sew today!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

mphalens said:


> Loved all of your pictures, but this snow white is just precious!  How hard was it to modify the peasant into snow white (really it's just doing the sleeves different, isn't it? or am I way off?)????



No modifications needed, the only addition is the red "diamond" shapes I hand appliqués onto the sleeves! It was super easy. I love that pattern. It comes together sooooooo quickly and easily. I prolly could have played with the sleeves to make them a bit "poofier" but I was pretty happy with the end result. And so my little princess, she loves it! And so do her friends at preschool 

Gennie


----------



## pyrxtc

Day 13 of sewing and my latest creations...

pants/shirt set, shirt using the pillow case top design.






Dress, had to do my first zipper and sleeves. The dress is fully lined.


















Now I just have to figure out what is next. Maybe a shirt for my son and try some button holes.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> Those are adorable!  I am sure you kids must have been very happy with their new peeps!
> 
> Here are the pictures of the portrait peasant dress that I made with knit fabric.  I  had read on a blog (but I can't remember which one) that you could use patterns for woven fabrics with knit but that you should make one size smaller.  So I made a size 4 instead of a 5.  That should probably work ok because my SIL always tells me that my niece is a size 5 and she isn't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of how I did the neck and sleeves.  I shirred them and then lettuced edged them.  Next time I will do it the other way around, lettuce edging first, then shirring.


sooo pretty! love that 'mingo'!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!


*awww what sweet peeps! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

pyrxtc said:


> Day 20 of sewing and my latest creations...
> 
> pants/shirt set, shirt using the pillow case top design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress, had to do my first zipper and sleeves. The dress is fully lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what is next. Maybe a shirt for my son and try some button holes.


*love the cinderella fabric,i need a zipper foot,i have done zippers on costumes w/o the foot and they aren't very neat but since it was for halloween i didn't worry much...... can't wiat to see what you share next1
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

hey i am just checking in,haven;'t sewn since finishing the grands easter dresses but i have been busy this week  organizing my sewing room which was a mess...piles of fabric { i am a thrift store junky and sheets are my fabric,curtains too! hehe } i have folded and sorted till my arms wanna fall off...on;t about 3/4 thru after 3 days of working on it...but it is coming together and i love love love my shelves . dh works at a cabinet shop and he was able to use scrap materials for my shelves,thank god because if not i would never have them...about $300 just in wood + he clocked out and worked on his own for several hours a few days to get them done,then installation...he must love me...hehe... anyway here they are...i hope to finish this weekend and share an after pic!

before...all this was once neat then i dg and dig for things and don't refold and before ya know it...hoarders in action! 









the black/white damask in this picture { with pink minky on top} is dgd Liberty's crib set. thank god they found one they like,i just have to add appliquéd Minnie Heads on the quilt & bed skirt! curtains too when they find some they like.





shelves in the carport! 






installed shelves...




 thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]


----------



## mphalens

Gryffinclaw said:


> No modifications needed, the only addition is the red "diamond" shapes I hand appliqués onto the sleeves! It was super easy. I love that pattern. It comes together sooooooo quickly and easily. I prolly could have played with the sleeves to make them a bit "poofier" but I was pretty happy with the end result. And so my little princess, she loves it! And so do her friends at preschool
> 
> Gennie



Thanks for the instructions   I totally understand what you mean!  
Of course, again, WHO am I making these dresses for???    But I file the info away in my brain in hopes of someday having a little girl . . .



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hey i am just checking in,haven;'t sewn since finishing the grands easter dresses but i have been busy this week  organizing my sewing room which was a mess...piles of fabric { i am a thrift store junky and sheets are my fabric,curtains too! hehe } i have folded and sorted till my arms wanna fall off...on;t about 3/4 thru after 3 days of working on it...but it is coming together and i love love love my shelves . dh works at a cabinet shop and he was able to use scrap materials for my shelves,thank god because if not i would never have them...about $300 just in wood + he clocked out and worked on his own for several hours a few days to get them done,then installation...he must love me...hehe... anyway here they are...i hope to finish this weekend and share an after pic!
> 
> before...all this was once neat then i dg and dig for things and don't refold and before ya know it...hoarders in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black/white damask in this picture { with pink minky on top} is dgd Liberty's crib set. thank god they found one they like,i just have to add appliquéd Minnie Heads on the quilt & bed skirt! curtains too when they find some they like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelves in the carport!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]




Oooh!  great shelves!!!  I'm jealous of all that space and storage space!!!



QUESTION:

What fabric does everyone use for princesses skin?  Do you use a print?  a solid?  how dark do I go for say, Belle or Cinderella?  Speaking of, what material do you use for their hair???  I want to try out some of the applique designs I just snagged and need to gather supplies. . . I've never done any face characters before, only Mickey, etc in my hand appliques. . .


----------



## PrincessMickey

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]



Love all the shelves, your DH did a great job. I bet it will look great with all the fabric!

So one of the nearby Joanns is closing. I had forgotten to get buckles for my big give item so I thought I would run into that one, what a big mistake. It was so crowded you could barely move through the aisles. The sales were not great at all and you could not use any coupons and they were not honoring the ad prices. Fabric was only 33% and notions 15%. The Easter stuff was only 50%, the other Joanns was 60%. And surprising enough alot of stuff was already gone. There were only 2 employees in the entire store, one at the cutting table and one at the registers. The lines were so long at both places. I actually walked out of there and went to another Joanns and was able to save more money that way. Ugh.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Behind once again....starting to think this is the story of my life!  I have been lurking right along, but every time I went to post the DIS would be all slow for me and I'd give up! Things seem to be running well today though so .....



PrincessMickey said:


> So one of the nearby Joanns is closing. I had forgotten to get buckles for my big give item so I thought I would run into that one, what a big mistake. It was so crowded you could barely move through the aisles. The sales were not great at all and you could not use any coupons and they were not honoring the ad prices. Fabric was only 33% and notions 15%. The Easter stuff was only 50%, the other Joanns was 60%. And surprising enough alot of stuff was already gone. There were only 2 employees in the entire store, one at the cutting table and one at the registers. The lines were so long at both places. I actually walked out of there and went to another Joanns and was able to save more money that way. Ugh.



Ugh is right! I can only imagine how frustrating that all was. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hey i am just checking in,haven;'t sewn since finishing the grands easter dresses but i have been busy this week  organizing my sewing room which was a mess...piles of fabric { i am a thrift store junky and sheets are my fabric,curtains too! hehe } i have folded and sorted till my arms wanna fall off...on;t about 3/4 thru after 3 days of working on it...but it is coming together and i love love love my shelves . dh works at a cabinet shop and he was able to use scrap materials for my shelves,thank god because if not i would never have them...about $300 just in wood + he clocked out and worked on his own for several hours a few days to get them done,then installation...he must love me...hehe... anyway here they are...i hope to finish this weekend and share an after pic!
> 
> installed shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]



That is such a beautiful sight! I am so jealous of all the ladies on here who get a WHOLE room just for their crafting/sewing. I know I would get SO much more sewing done if I didn't have to unpack everything out onto the dining room table and then re-pack it all back up after I am finished. I can't wait to see all those shelves stocked with your fabrics.



pyrxtc said:


> Day 20 of sewing and my latest creations...
> 
> pants/shirt set, shirt using the pillow case top design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress, had to do my first zipper and sleeves. The dress is fully lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what is next. Maybe a shirt for my son and try some button holes.



WOW you are doing so GREAT!  GO you!! The dress looks great and I LOVE the fabrics you used for the pants set. Gray and yellow is quickly becoming one of my favorite color combos.



PurpleEars said:


> Oh, while I am here, here's a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Please make sure you keep your hands and fingers away from the moving parts of your embroidery machine! I had the misfortune of getting my finger caught under the needle when it was moving. Let's just say (1) I now have some appreciation for what being nailed on the cross must have been like, and (2) it is not something I care to do again. Please don't do what I did!
> 
> But looking at it from the brighter side, at least that meant I actually had time to sew today!



Um, OWWW!!!!! Sorry about your finger and hopefully it heals quickly. Poor dear.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the pictures of the portrait peasant dress that I made with knit fabric.  I  had read on a blog (but I can't remember which one) that you could use patterns for woven fabrics with knit but that you should make one size smaller.  So I made a size 4 instead of a 5.  That should probably work ok because my SIL always tells me that my niece is a size 5 and she isn't!



So pretty! I love how the fabric sparkles.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!



That is adorable! 



tricia said:


> I'm so sad, I just had to share. Tyler put on his (and my) most favorite bowling shirt (jack sparrow) this morning and it is too small now.



It's so bittersweet to watch them grow up. Guess you'll just have to sew him a new favorite shirt.



micksmoma said:


> These are my grandchildren's Easter gifts.  I made 12 of these and sold 2.  My first sale of anything that I have ever made.



SO CUTE! I bet all the kiddos will love them!  And congrats on your 1st sale!



4monkeys said:


> I just made another gift for my mom. I made the aivilo tote. I made the extra large one and it seemed to take me forever!!  Guess once I do more it won't take as long. I made it with a zipper since it will be for the park as well. I do need to go back and fix a part, but overall I am pleased. I still need to figure out centering things that are appliqued on the front!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to make some for Alli and Skye as well, but will make theirs smaller. I don't think they need them that big!!
> 
> Off to bed, its after 2 here!



The bag looks great! You mom sure is one lucky lady.



nowellsl said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and you all are so talented!  I don't have any little ones to sew for, but I ordered a pattern from "You can make this", thanks to the recommendations on this thread.  So, here it is, keep in mind that I haven't sewn anything in years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost ordered one from Etsy, but I thought I'd try to make one first  It's not as cute as the one I was looking at, but it works!
> 
> Thanks for all the fantastic ideas and inspiration!



You did a great job for having not touched a sewing machine in years! Be forewarned.....it's addicting!



4monkeys said:


> Ah, today was a much better day!!! Took Allison to the doctor and was able to get her back on the medicine they thought she had an allergic reaction to.  (she did not, the rash started first...) She was recently diagnosed with arthritis on top of the crohns.  Anyway, the medicine should help wth her pain!!
> 
> I was a procuctive day in the sewing area!  AND I was able to think straight. I got my moms boxy bag done. I noticed a few adjustments I can make for othe ones. But overall I am very pleased. Especially after last nights mess. I also used the fabric from last nights attemp and made her a change wallet. Had fun!!



Fingers crossed that your daughter will start feeling MUCH better now that she's back on the medicines she needs. And I'm so glad that you were able to salvage your prior mistake and make something out of it!  



Queen of Cumberland said:


> There are so many beautiful outfits that have been posted recently that I cannot possibly comment on them all - they are wonderful  On a related note, I made up the pioneer dress and a pinafore for my dd this weekend and I was so happy!  It turned out just like I thought it would and the Carla C pattern is so fun to work with - I'll definitely be purchasing more of her patterns in the future for the kids (and perhaps even for me).  Thanks to all of you on this board for your inspiration - you are all very talented and creative:good vibes.
> 
> Only a few more posts and then I'll be able to post pictures - I'll get the hang of this yet.



HURRAY I just checked and your up to 10 posts so now we can see your pics!  I would LOVE to see the pioneer dress if you're up to posting it!



miprender said:


> Here was my outfit. It hasn't sold yet but DS4 will be quite happy as he keeps asking me if this is his outfit



How did that NOT sell???  It's so cute! Glad your DS4 is okay about "having" to keep it. 



Mom in Heels said:


> Okay, I think I need to step away from my machine as I've been going non-stop since the weekend, but finished the Ollie Girl inspired Rapunzel sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel costume front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



This came out so precious! Now aren't you glad you decided to make them yourself??? 


I plan to finish the shirt for my 1stDD's Easter dress tonight and then I will have pictures to post.

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

I made this skirt last August and never made a matching top.  I tried about two weeks ago but the machine ate my shirt (fortunately it was one dd had worn a few times already so no money wasted).  So finally I finished it and have it laundered.  DD likes it so much she put it on right away and is wearing it over to her friend's to play -- I told her no playing outside!!!!  The slit on the skirt is supposed to go to the side but dd insists on wearing it centered

Ugh!  Sorry for the blurry picture -- I soooo want a nice camera!


----------



## VBAndrea

Disclaimer -- if your photos aren't on photobucket I likely removed them since they aren't thumbnailable -- just trying to save some space -- it doesn't mean I don't like everything.




OhStuffandFluff said:


> I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!


Cute!


dianemom2 said:


> Here are the pictures of the portrait peasant dress that I made with knit fabric.  I  had read on a blog (but I can't remember which one) that you could use patterns for woven fabrics with knit but that you should make one size smaller.  So I made a size 4 instead of a 5.  That should probably work ok because my SIL always tells me that my niece is a size 5 and she isn't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of how I did the neck and sleeves.  I shirred them and then lettuced edged them.  Next time I will do it the other way around, lettuce edging first, then shirring.


That looks great!  I have yet to do any actual sewing this week   I did embroider a couple of things today that are for an Easter basket of friend's we are visiting -- just two baseball shirts for a little boy.  I'll try to get pics before tomorrow.

Did the shirring work well on the knit?  I only did shirring for one project and it turned out great, but the shirring was inconsistent -- I always had to do scraps first and then do it on my project so I was guaranteed it would be ok.  I even took a break once with the same bobbin and after the break the elastic wasn't right.  Yours looks beautiful 



PurpleEars said:


> Oh, while I am here, here's a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Please make sure you keep your hands and fingers away from the moving parts of your embroidery machine! I had the misfortune of getting my finger caught under the needle when it was moving. Let's just say (1) I now have some appreciation for what being nailed on the cross must have been like, and (2) it is not something I care to do again. Please don't do what I did!
> 
> But looking at it from the brighter side, at least that meant I actually had time to sew today!


Oh no!!!!  I hope you are OK.  I don't think my finger would fit under my embroidery foot.



pyrxtc said:


> Day 20 of sewing and my latest creations...
> 
> pants/shirt set, shirt using the pillow case top design.
> 
> 
> 
> Dress, had to do my first zipper and sleeves. The dress is fully lined.
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what is next. Maybe a shirt for my son and try some button holes.


Fabulous!  Was the zipper easy?  I want to add one to a pattern I have that requires a button closure (the buttons get tangled in dd's hair but a zipper would work better.  I think it will be easy, but I've not done one yet.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hey i am just checking in,haven;'t sewn since finishing the grands easter dresses but i have been busy this week  organizing my sewing room which was a mess...piles of fabric { i am a thrift store junky and sheets are my fabric,curtains too! hehe } i have folded and sorted till my arms wanna fall off...on;t about 3/4 thru after 3 days of working on it...but it is coming together and i love love love my shelves . dh works at a cabinet shop and he was able to use scrap materials for my shelves,thank god because if not i would never have them...about $300 just in wood + he clocked out and worked on his own for several hours a few days to get them done,then installation...he must love me...hehe... anyway here they are...i hope to finish this weekend and share an after pic!
> 
> before...all this was once neat then i dg and dig for things and don't refold and before ya know it...hoarders in action!
> 
> 
> the black/white damask in this picture { with pink minky on top} is dgd Liberty's crib set. thank god they found one they like,i just have to add appliquéd Minnie Heads on the quilt & bed skirt! curtains too when they find some they like.
> 
> 
> shelves in the carport!
> 
> 
> 
> installed shelves...
> 
> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]


I'm so jealous of your space and all those shelves!  Awesome that your dh was able to make them without spending oodles of money.

And I love the fabric for the bedding for Liberty -- black and white damask is my fav!  I want to see those shelves once you have them all loaded up!



mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> What fabric does everyone use for princesses skin?  Do you use a print?  a solid?  how dark do I go for say, Belle or Cinderella?  Speaking of, what material do you use for their hair???  I want to try out some of the applique designs I just snagged and need to gather supplies. . . I've never done any face characters before, only Mickey, etc in my hand appliques. . .


I use a solid Kona cotton in a skin tone color.  Everyone gets the same skin whether you're Asian, Morroccan or Caucasian!  I have done the steps, Mulan, Jasmine, Alice, etc all with the same solid.  I use a print for the hair -- whatever I have on hand out of my vast collection.


----------



## VBAndrea

Forgot to ask my QUESTION

I just appliqued some XS 4/5 t's and while they were doable it wasn't a walk in the park on a sunny day.  Amy wants to do shirts for her toddler (who is almost two) and I am not sure it's feasible with a 5x7 hoop.  I know girls shirts have seams up the side and can be cut, but how do you all manage with toddler t's that can't be cut on a 5x7 hoop -- I don't hoop -- I just pin the t's but I still don't think it's possible to do with small sizes.  Does one have to have a 4x4 hoop and use 4x4 designs for toddlers?


----------



## pyrxtc

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hey i am just checking in,haven;'t sewn since finishing the grands easter dresses but i have been busy this week  organizing my sewing room which was a mess...piles of fabric { i am a thrift store junky and sheets are my fabric,curtains too! hehe } i have folded and sorted till my arms wanna fall off...on;t about 3/4 thru after 3 days of working on it...but it is coming together and i love love love my shelves . dh works at a cabinet shop and he was able to use scrap materials for my shelves,thank god because if not i would never have them...about $300 just in wood + he clocked out and worked on his own for several hours a few days to get them done,then installation...he must love me...hehe... anyway here they are...i hope to finish this weekend and share an after pic!
> 
> before...all this was once neat then i dg and dig for things and don't refold and before ya know it...hoarders in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black/white damask in this picture { with pink minky on top} is dgd Liberty's crib set. thank god they found one they like,i just have to add appliquéd Minnie Heads on the quilt & bed skirt! curtains too when they find some they like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelves in the carport!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]



love the shelves. good luck organizing.


----------



## pyrxtc

VBAndrea said:


> Disclaimer -- if your photos aren't on photobucket I likely removed them since they aren't thumbnailable -- just trying to save some space -- it doesn't mean I don't like everything.
> 
> Fabulous!  Was the zipper easy?  I want to add one to a pattern I have that requires a button closure (the buttons get tangled in dd's hair but a zipper would work better.  I think it will be easy, but I've not done one yet.



Well, I grab mine from Facebook and they seem to come out the right size but I can post to Photobucket if we need to.

the zipper was easy. I was so nervous but my mother had a zipper foot in her stuff so I tried and it worked awesome.


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Mom in Heels said:


> Yahoo!!  Finished the Briar Rose sundress - hopefully it fits the model, but I'm thinking she'll be one happy chick tomorrow morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Rose costume by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



I love this dress and may attempt to copy it....Aurora isn't DD's fav princess (she is in an Ariel phase right now) but this dress is just fabulous!



DMGeurts said:


> Everything is wonderful - I especially love the aprons!  I know that bias tape is really hard to get used to - but it really accents the whole thing
> D~



Thanks! I did some Xmas aprons and attempted using bias tape again and it went waaaayyyy better mostly because I avoided using it on curves.




VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to ask my QUESTION
> 
> I just appliqued some XS 4/5 t's and while they were doable it wasn't a walk in the park on a sunny day.  Amy wants to do shirts for her toddler (who is almost two) and I am not sure it's feasible with a 5x7 hoop.  I know girls shirts have seams up the side and can be cut, but how do you all manage with toddler t's that can't be cut on a 5x7 hoop -- I don't hoop -- I just pin the t's but I still don't think it's possible to do with small sizes.  Does one have to have a 4x4 hoop and use 4x4 designs for toddlers?



Andrea,

I am far from an expert but have some recent experience working with toddler tshirts for mitchell's big give and on projects for my 8 month old nephew. I have been able to hoop a size 18 month tshirt onto a 5x7 hoop. It definitely took some fanagling and i had to really babysit the machine to make sure nothing got stitched that wasnt supposed to be.....Anything smaller (size 12 month and below) I had to cut a seam up one of the sides. Good luck!


----------



## gshook

Wow! This thread makes me want to dust off my sewing machine!


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> installed shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]


Beth what amazing shelves!  You are going to have to post more pictures when you get them filled up this week!  How great that your dh was able to make such great shelves for you!  And how nice that they are really made from quality wood so that they won't buckle under the weight of all the fabric you are going to store on them.

Did you see the dress I made this week out of the turtleneck that I bought for $1.99?  I thought of you when I was working on the dress!  I knew re-purposing is right up your alley!



mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> What fabric does everyone use for princesses skin?  Do you use a print?  a solid?  how dark do I go for say, Belle or Cinderella?  Speaking of, what material do you use for their hair???  I want to try out some of the applique designs I just snagged and need to gather supplies. . . I've never done any face characters before, only Mickey, etc in my hand appliques. . .


I usually use a mix of small print for all the parts of the appliques.  I think it give the designs more of a handmade look instead of looking like a copy of a printed t-shirt.  A lot of people really prefer solid fabrics though. 


PrincessMickey said:


> So one of the nearby Joanns is closing. I had forgotten to get buckles for my big give item so I thought I would run into that one, what a big mistake. It was so crowded you could barely move through the aisles. The sales were not great at all and you could not use any coupons and they were not honoring the ad prices. Fabric was only 33% and notions 15%. The Easter stuff was only 50%, the other Joanns was 60%. And surprising enough alot of stuff was already gone. There were only 2 employees in the entire store, one at the cutting table and one at the registers. The lines were so long at both places. I actually walked out of there and went to another Joanns and was able to save more money that way. Ugh.


Smart of you to leave and go to the other store!  When somewhere is closing, everybody always thinks they are going to get a bargain but they rarely do!



VBAndrea said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/andie1s/Scottie.jpg[/IMG]


I love the outfit!  I actually almost bought the black fabric today when I was at Hobby Lobby and then I put it back since I still have about 1/2 yard left from the last time I was there.



VBAndrea said:


> Did the shirring work well on the knit?  I only did shirring for one project and it turned out great, but the shirring was inconsistent -- I always had to do scraps first and then do it on my project so I was guaranteed it would be ok.  I even took a break once with the same bobbin and after the break the elastic wasn't right.  Yours looks beautiful


The shirring worked fine on the knit fabric.  This was only the second time I did any shirring and it was very easy.  I just hand wound my bobbin and pulled the elastic a bit as I wound it.  The thing I didn't know until yesterday was that you are supposed to steam the fabric with your iron after you've shirred it.  It pulls the fabric and the elastic together and makes the shirring tighter.  I had already ordered a couple more prints on knit fabrics and I am planning to make the exact same dress with both of them.  I just have to wait for it to arrive and then figure out what I want to applique onto it first.  

I know you will laugh at me but I have started buying fabric for my niece's fall wardrobe.  I have a few knits and today I picked up two different corduroys for fall jumpers.



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to ask my QUESTION
> 
> I just appliqued some XS 4/5 t's and while they were doable it wasn't a walk in the park on a sunny day.  Amy wants to do shirts for her toddler (who is almost two) and I am not sure it's feasible with a 5x7 hoop.  I know girls shirts have seams up the side and can be cut, but how do you all manage with toddler t's that can't be cut on a 5x7 hoop -- I don't hoop -- I just pin the t's but I still don't think it's possible to do with small sizes.  Does one have to have a 4x4 hoop and use 4x4 designs for toddlers?



I have used 4x4 designs on toddler shirts and the size is fine for them.  More often I use the 5x7 design.  I cut the shirt open on both sides after hooping it.  When I am done, I just sew the shirt back together again.  I do this even if there is no side seam when I buy the shirt.  It has always turned out just fine.


Flora- I hope your finger is ok.  That sounds like it was very painful!  I hope you didn't seriously injure your finger!

Question?????
I bought some pink light weight corduroy when I was at Hobby Lobby today.  I would like to make it into a jumper and I'd like to insert a smocked panel into the front of it.  If I already have a 5x7 panel that is smocked, how do I insert it into the pattern that I want to use?


----------



## DMGeurts

nowellsl said:


> Thanks D, I came over here from your PTR... you are my inspiration!



Awwww... Thanks Stephanie!



tricia said:


> Well, being fully booked is good too.  Depending on how far out you are booked, you could just post a custom listing of 1 or 2 dresses that don't take you very long.



Right now I am booked until the end of August - however, I was able to clear a week at the end of April to devote to a MSB project...  I still need an invite though.  



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!



Totally adorable!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a close up of how I did the neck and sleeves.  I shirred them and then lettuced edged them.  Next time I will do it the other way around, lettuce edging first, then shirring.



I love this Diane!  Super cute!



PurpleEars said:


> Oh, while I am here, here's a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Please make sure you keep your hands and fingers away from the moving parts of your embroidery machine! I had the misfortune of getting my finger caught under the needle when it was moving. Let's just say (1) I now have some appreciation for what being nailed on the cross must have been like, and (2) it is not something I care to do again. Please don't do what I did!
> 
> But looking at it from the brighter side, at least that meant I actually had time to sew today!



O my Gosh - OUCH!!!  I can't even imagine how badly that must have hurt!  I am so glad you are OK!  



pyrxtc said:


> Day 13 of sewing and my latest creations...
> 
> pants/shirt set, shirt using the pillow case top design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress, had to do my first zipper and sleeves. The dress is fully lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what is next. Maybe a shirt for my son and try some button holes.



Great job!  



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt last August and never made a matching top.  I tried about two weeks ago but the machine ate my shirt (fortunately it was one dd had worn a few times already so no money wasted).  So finally I finished it and have it laundered.  DD likes it so much she put it on right away and is wearing it over to her friend's to play -- I told her no playing outside!!!!  The slit on the skirt is supposed to go to the side but dd insists on wearing it centered
> 
> Ugh!  Sorry for the blurry picture -- I soooo want a nice camera!



Totally love this Andrea!  And your dd is as adorable as ever!  

*Even though this is a total copy from my TR...*  I thought that maybe you all might like to hear about it - since it's somewhat relevant.  

I learned something new last week...

You see - when I got Patience, she came with all these really cool attachments.  Most of which, I had never seen before.  And most of them, I had no clue how to use - but I really wanted to learn...

One of them, was her button holer attachment.  Now, if you have ever seen or used one of these - you know they look pretty menacing.  Quite the contraption - considering they were made for straight stitch machines, and everyone knows that you need to be able to zig-zag to make a button hole.  So, instead of moving the needle back and forth - this button holer attachment moves the fabric back and forth.  Cool eh?

I've never used one.  But, you all know that I am a firm believer in manual reading (and vintage machine sewing - what's better than a vintage machine manual?  )  So, again, I read my manual - some pages I had to read 3 or 4 times to make sure I understood the directions.

OK - let me back up a minute - first I have to show you the crappy button hole that prompted the learning of the button holer attachment...  Isn't it awful?  Yuck!    Sometimes I hate myself for being a perfectionist.





Then, of course, I have to show you pictures of Patience sporting her new to me (not her, because she came with it - again - a case of Patience teaching me a thing or two about sewing...) button holer attachment:





Pretty creepy and intimidating - huh?





But seriously, check out the very first 2 button holes I made with it...  AMAZING - right?





And then the button hole on the actual mini-project I was working on:





LOOOOVE IT!

Oh and the finished project...  Little treat bags for MM...  They're so cute!










D~


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> Day 13 of sewing and my latest creations...
> 
> pants/shirt set, shirt using the pillow case top design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress, had to do my first zipper and sleeves. The dress is fully lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what is next. Maybe a shirt for my son and try some button holes.



Great job on both outfits! You did a great job on the zipper and sleeves on the dress. I could not tell that was your first time doing them!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hey i am just checking in,haven;'t sewn since finishing the grands easter dresses but i have been busy this week  organizing my sewing room which was a mess...piles of fabric { i am a thrift store junky and sheets are my fabric,curtains too! hehe } i have folded and sorted till my arms wanna fall off...on;t about 3/4 thru after 3 days of working on it...but it is coming together and i love love love my shelves . dh works at a cabinet shop and he was able to use scrap materials for my shelves,thank god because if not i would never have them...about $300 just in wood + he clocked out and worked on his own for several hours a few days to get them done,then installation...he must love me...hehe... anyway here they are...i hope to finish this weekend and share an after pic!
> 
> installed shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all!



Oh, I can't wait to see the completed room. My sewing area is a total mess right now. I have a number of projects lined up, so I hadn't bothered to clean it up!



mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> What fabric does everyone use for princesses skin?  Do you use a print?  a solid?  how dark do I go for say, Belle or Cinderella?  Speaking of, what material do you use for their hair???  I want to try out some of the applique designs I just snagged and need to gather supplies. . . I've never done any face characters before, only Mickey, etc in my hand appliques. . .



I just use solid beige cotton from Farbicland. I have two tones - Jasmine and Tiana get the slightly darker beige, and the rest of the princesses get the slightly lighter beige. I keep a bag of scraps for applique pieces. I just go "shopping" in the bag whenever I am doing applique.



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt last August and never made a matching top.  I tried about two weeks ago but the machine ate my shirt (fortunately it was one dd had worn a few times already so no money wasted).  So finally I finished it and have it laundered.  DD likes it so much she put it on right away and is wearing it over to her friend's to play -- I told her no playing outside!!!!  The slit on the skirt is supposed to go to the side but dd insists on wearing it centered
> 
> Ugh!  Sorry for the blurry picture -- I soooo want a nice camera!



The top looks great with the skirt (too bad the last shirt was eaten)! I guess the slit can go wherever as long as she is happy with it.



DMGeurts said:


> *Even though this is a total copy from my TR...*  I thought that maybe you all might like to hear about it - since it's somewhat relevant.
> 
> I learned something new last week...
> 
> You see - when I got Patience, she came with all these really cool attachments.  Most of which, I had never seen before.  And most of them, I had no clue how to use - but I really wanted to learn...
> 
> One of them, was her button holer attachment.  Now, if you have ever seen or used one of these - you know they look pretty menacing.  Quite the contraption - considering they were made for straight stitch machines, and everyone knows that you need to be able to zig-zag to make a button hole.  So, instead of moving the needle back and forth - this button holer attachment moves the fabric back and forth.  Cool eh?
> 
> I've never used one.  But, you all know that I am a firm believer in manual reading (and vintage machine sewing - what's better than a vintage machine manual?  )  So, again, I read my manual - some pages I had to read 3 or 4 times to make sure I understood the directions.
> 
> OK - let me back up a minute - first I have to show you the crappy button hole that prompted the learning of the button holer attachment...  Isn't it awful?  Yuck!    Sometimes I hate myself for being a perfectionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, of course, I have to show you pictures of Patience sporting her new to me (not her, because she came with it - again - a case of Patience teaching me a thing or two about sewing...) button holer attachment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty creepy and intimidating - huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, check out the very first 2 button holes I made with it...  AMAZING - right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the button hole on the actual mini-project I was working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOVE IT!
> 
> Oh and the finished project...  Little treat bags for MM...  They're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



The buttonhole attachment so reminds me of my first sewing machine. I bought a (then) 40 year-old White when I was in university. I learned quite a bit on that machine. I ended up giving it away when we moved across the country because it was too heavy. 


Thanks for the well wishes on my finger. Certainly I had no idea my finger would fit under the embroidery foot and that the machine had enough power to actually do that kind of damage! My tentus shot is up to date, so I don't have to worry about that. It is actually healing very quickly and it didn't stop me from doing more sewing or baking today. We now have hot cross buns for tomorrow!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt last August and never made a matching top.  I tried about two weeks ago but the machine ate my shirt (fortunately it was one dd had worn a few times already so no money wasted).  So finally I finished it and have it laundered.  DD likes it so much she put it on right away and is wearing it over to her friend's to play -- I told her no playing outside!!!!  The slit on the skirt is supposed to go to the side but dd insists on wearing it centered
> 
> Ugh!  Sorry for the blurry picture -- I soooo want a nice camera!



LOVE this set!  So adorable!!  Great job!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

micksmoma said:


> These are my grandchildren's Easter gifts.  I made 12 of these and sold 2.  My first sale of anything that I have ever made.



So cute!  What a great gift idea!


----------



## smile5sunshine

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the well wishes on my finger. Certainly I had no idea my finger would fit under the embroidery foot and that the machine had enough power to actually do that kind of damage! My tentus shot is up to date, so I don't have to worry about that. It is actually healing very quickly and it didn't stop me from doing more sewing or baking today. We now have hot cross buns for tomorrow!



I still get the shivers just THINKING about your poor finger. And look at you superwoman not letting it slow you down one bit! 



DMGeurts said:


> *Even though this is a total copy from my TR...*  I thought that maybe you all might like to hear about it - since it's somewhat relevant.
> 
> I learned something new last week...
> 
> You see - when I got Patience, she came with all these really cool attachments.  Most of which, I had never seen before.  And most of them, I had no clue how to use - but I really wanted to learn...
> 
> One of them, was her button holer attachment.  Now, if you have ever seen or used one of these - you know they look pretty menacing.  Quite the contraption - considering they were made for straight stitch machines, and everyone knows that you need to be able to zig-zag to make a button hole.  So, instead of moving the needle back and forth - this button holer attachment moves the fabric back and forth.  Cool eh?
> 
> I've never used one.  But, you all know that I am a firm believer in manual reading (and vintage machine sewing - what's better than a vintage machine manual?   So, again, I read my manual - some pages I had to read 3 or 4 times to make sure I understood the directions.
> 
> OK - let me back up a minute - first I have to show you the crappy button hole that prompted the learning of the button holer attachment...  Isn't it awful?  Yuck!    Sometimes I hate myself for being a perfectionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, of course, I have to show you pictures of Patience sporting her new to me (not her, because she came with it - again - a case of Patience teaching me a thing or two about sewing...) button holer attachment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty creepy and intimidating - huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, check out the very first 2 button holes I made with it...  AMAZING - right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the button hole on the actual mini-project I was working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOVE IT!
> 
> Oh and the finished project...  Little treat bags for MM...  They're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I read that one your TR but didn't comment at the time, however I will here: HURRAY for using your buttonholer! Patience sure makes a far prettier button hole than my machine :/  I made my 1st when working on one of my kiddos Easter dresses and let's just say I'm glad no one will be looking at it very closely!   Must practice more. 



dianemom2 said:


> I know you will laugh at me but I have started buying fabric for my niece's fall wardrobe.  I have a few knits and today I picked up two different corduroys for fall jumpers.
> 
> 
> Question?????
> I bought some pink light weight corduroy when I was at Hobby Lobby today.  I would like to make it into a jumper and I'd like to insert a smocked panel into the front of it.  If I already have a 5x7 panel that is smocked, how do I insert it into the pattern that I want to use?



I am zero help on your actual question about adding the smocked panel, but just wanted to say that I don't think you are crazy at all for already purchasing fabric for fall. I try to keep my eye out for whenever things go on clearance and have built up quite my own stash of corduroy!  (But then I also probably qualify for "Fabric Hoarders Anonymous" )



gshook said:


> Wow! This thread makes me want to dust off my sewing machine!



*chants* DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! 



pyrxtc said:


> the zipper was easy. I was so nervous but my mother had a zipper foot in her stuff so I tried and it worked awesome.



You know I'm glad you said it was easy. I keep avoiding zippers like the plague, but I keep hearing they are fairly easy to do, so maybe I will muster up the courage to try it out sometime soon.



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt last August and never made a matching top.  I tried about two weeks ago but the machine ate my shirt (fortunately it was one dd had worn a few times already so no money wasted).  So finally I finished it and have it laundered.  DD likes it so much she put it on right away and is wearing it over to her friend's to play -- I told her no playing outside!!!!  The slit on the skirt is supposed to go to the side but dd insists on wearing it centered
> 
> Ugh!  Sorry for the blurry picture -- I soooo want a nice camera!



This is an adorable set! The skirt is really cute, and the shirt matches just perfectly!

Okie Dokie! Here's what I've been working on:

This is my oldest DD's Easter outfit. She is 8 and requested a skirt instead of a dress. My baby's growing up! *sniff sniff*  It took us a while, but we finally settled on the "Audrey" skirt pattern by FunktionalThreads.  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  Then I embellished a top to match. This was my 2nd ever applique, and very first time making a fabric flower.  OH I should add that I followed this tutorial to make the fabric flower: http://sewchic.blogspot.com/2010/04/bazillion-and-one-fabric-flower.html

Okay, Picture time!

Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!): 





Back ruffles: 





Close up of Bird Applique: 





And finally, close up of fabric flower: 





OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!

Okay, enough of that. Night all!
Sunshine


----------



## weluvdizne

VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to ask my QUESTION
> 
> I just appliqued some XS 4/5 t's and while they were doable it wasn't a walk in the park on a sunny day.  Amy wants to do shirts for her toddler (who is almost two) and I am not sure it's feasible with a 5x7 hoop.  I know girls shirts have seams up the side and can be cut, but how do you all manage with toddler t's that can't be cut on a 5x7 hoop -- I don't hoop -- I just pin the t's but I still don't think it's possible to do with small sizes.  Does one have to have a 4x4 hoop and use 4x4 designs for toddlers?



I can totally tell your dd LOVES her outfit.  Look at that smile on her face!  She reminds me of my dd. 

To answer your question, Marianne posted about hooping a onesie, but I think she posted it on facebook.  OK, I found my bookmark for the page.  Maybe this will help you.  The smallest I have attempted is a 3T in a 5x7 and it's a little big on my 17 month old, but it's not too bad.  I think I'd rather it be a little big on him than struggle with a smaller shirt, and with how fast they grow, he'll get a little more wear time out of it.  
http://www.coles-corner-and-creations.com/2011/02/tuesdays-tips-tackle-those-onesies.html



smile5sunshine said:


> Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bird Applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, close up of fabric flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough of that. Night all!
> Sunshine



Love your outfit!  Yay for the serger!  


Purple Ears, glad to hear your finger is healing well.  I sewed my index finger last fall making a pillowcase for a big give.  Went through my finger and just missed the bone.  Well, my instinct kicked in and I pulled my finger out, and the needle broke in 3 pieces.  Small piece stuck in my finger and I could not get it out.  Trip to the ER and I did have to get a tetnus shot.  I hear sewing your finger is a right of passage as a seamstress/sewer.  

Beth, love your new shelves!  DH is doing a great job!  

Diane, your knit adventures are fun to follow.  Great idea to use adult shirts as fabric.  Easy on the wallet, too!

Love the Rapunzel dress

Sorry, I know I misssed a bunch, but I keep having trouble everytime I try to post 

HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Totally love this Andrea!  And your dd is as adorable as ever!
> 
> 
> Oh and the finished project...  Little treat bags for MM...  They're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Thank you D~ (and everyone) for the compliments on the outfit.  Can I tell you what the *adorable as ever* child did?  Well, I was mad at her for wearing the outfit yesterday as it was a Saturday hence no school or anything necessary to look cute for.  I told her THREE times to change and put play clothes on.  She didn't listen so when she went to her  friends I told her no playing outside.  She listened.  Then the girls had dinner at our house and she kept very neat during dinner (likely b/c she hardly ate a thing while her friend devoured everything I made).  So dh and I told dd no more food and no treats since she barely ate.  So later that evening I come downstairs to find dd scooping herself a bowl of chocolate ice cream.  I tell her she wasn't allowed it but daddy forgot and told her she could have it.  So I then said "well, we're taking your white shirt off before you get ice cream on it."  TOO LATE!!!!!  Chocolate ice cream streaming down from the dog and another spot as well.  I tried Zout, Dawn, Oxyclean, Stain Stick, Goo Gone and even a bleach pen and can not get it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's soaking over night and today I will try baking soda with peroxide -- I have to be really careful thoug b/c the dog is black.  I was NOT in a good mood last night 

And then this morning I woke up to find ds spilled Hawaiian punch drink powder in the pantry, a spot near the living room carpet, behind the trash can and under the bar stools   It was so bad in the pantry that we now have a spot of red grout.  DS is my neat child 

OK, now to comment on your cute bags -- which I already did on your TR, but I can't say too often how adorable the bag is.  You need to post some pics of MM over here too.



smile5sunshine said:


> I
> 
> 
> Okie Dokie! Here's what I've been working on:
> 
> This is my oldest DD's Easter outfit. She is 8 and requested a skirt instead of a dress. My baby's growing up! *sniff sniff*  It took us a while, but we finally settled on the "Audrey" skirt pattern by FunktionalThreads.  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  Then I embellished a top to match. This was my 2nd ever applique, and very first time making a fabric flower.  OH I should add that I followed this tutorial to make the fabric flower: http://sewchic.blogspot.com/2010/04/bazillion-and-one-fabric-flower.html
> 
> Okay, Picture time!
> 
> Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bird Applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, close up of fabric flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough of that. Night all!
> Sunshine


I LOVE it!!!  The fabric flower looks awesome too.  And the bird applique is perfect -- very well done   I hope you post a pic of the girls dressed in their outfits.

Yay on the serger!!!  You will love having one -- it really polishes things off and gives a very professional look to the finished product.



weluvdizne said:


> To answer your question, Marianne posted about hooping a onesie, but I think she posted it on facebook.  OK, I found my bookmark for the page.  Maybe this will help you.  The smallest I have attempted is a 3T in a 5x7 and it's a little big on my 17 month old, but it's not too bad.  I think I'd rather it be a little big on him than struggle with a smaller shirt, and with how fast they grow, he'll get a little more wear time out of it.
> http://www.coles-corner-and-creations.com/2011/02/tuesdays-tips-tackle-those-onesies.html
> 
> HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE!!!


Thank you!  That was really helpful.  I think Amy's mom already purchased a set of t's for the entire family for Chef Mickey so we are stuck with whatever size she got.  Her ds is on the thinner side so I'm betting it's a 2T.  I know I did a toddler t -- but probably 4t or 5t for a BG and it went fine, but these shirts I did yesterday were a different brand (Fruit of the Loom vs. Gildan) and I think they may have shrunk a little -- which is fine b/c the child they are for is a 4T -- they just didn't have any 4T in the colors I wanted so I opted for the XS/4/5.

I put the entire shirt over the hoop, pin it, and them pull up the back of the shirt -- I will have to try pinning this way and see if it works better.


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> You know I'm glad you said it was easy. I keep avoiding zippers like the plague, but I keep hearing they are fairly easy to do, so maybe I will muster up the courage to try it out sometime soon.
> 
> Okie Dokie! Here's what I've been working on:
> 
> This is my oldest DD's Easter outfit. She is 8 and requested a skirt instead of a dress. My baby's growing up! *sniff sniff*  It took us a while, but we finally settled on the "Audrey" skirt pattern by FunktionalThreads.  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  Then I embellished a top to match. This was my 2nd ever applique, and very first time making a fabric flower.  OH I should add that I followed this tutorial to make the fabric flower: http://sewchic.blogspot.com/2010/04/bazillion-and-one-fabric-flower.html
> 
> Okay, Picture time!
> 
> Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bird Applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, close up of fabric flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough of that. Night all!
> Sunshine



Love the skirt and the fabric flower. I bookmarked it for future use. Thanks !

Are sergers really all that great ? A neighbor down the street has one and she was so proud when she told me. What is the difference between hemming and a serger ?



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you D~ (and everyone) for the compliments on the outfit.  Can I tell you what the *adorable as ever* child did?  Well, I was mad at her for wearing the outfit yesterday as it was a Saturday hence no school or anything necessary to look cute for.  I told her THREE times to change and put play clothes on.  She didn't listen so when she went to her  friends I told her no playing outside.  She listened.  Then the girls had dinner at our house and she kept very neat during dinner (likely b/c she hardly ate a thing while her friend devoured everything I made).  So dh and I told dd no more food and no treats since she barely ate.  So later that evening I come downstairs to find dd scooping herself a bowl of chocolate ice cream.  I tell her she wasn't allowed it but daddy forgot and told her she could have it.  So I then said "well, we're taking your white shirt off before you get ice cream on it."  TOO LATE!!!!!  Chocolate ice cream streaming down from the dog and another spot as well.  I tried Zout, Dawn, Oxyclean, Stain Stick, Goo Gone and even a bleach pen and can not get it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's soaking over night and today I will try baking soda with peroxide -- I have to be really careful thoug b/c the dog is black.  I was NOT in a good mood last night
> 
> And then this morning I woke up to find ds spilled Hawaiian punch drink powder in the pantry, a spot near the living room carpet, behind the trash can and under the bar stools   It was so bad in the pantry that we now have a spot of red grout.  DS is my neat child



Sorry the outfit was messed up. Hopefully the stain comes out and it looks just as beautiful. If not, she can wear it stained since she made it that way.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> But seriously, check out the very first 2 button holes I made with it...  AMAZING - right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the finished project...  Little treat bags for MM...  They're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


The buttonholes turned out great!  Good for you for exploring all the attachments that came with your machine!  I love the little treat bags.  They are adorable.  I guess I need to go over and read your TR to see what you are using them for.



PurpleEars said:


> G
> 
> 
> 
> I just use solid beige cotton from Farbicland. I have two tones - Jasmine and Tiana get the slightly darker beige, and the rest of the princesses get the slightly lighter beige. I keep a bag of scraps for applique pieces. I just go "shopping" in the bag whenever I am doing applique.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes on my finger. Certainly I had no idea my finger would fit under the embroidery foot and that the machine had enough power to actually do that kind of damage! My tentus shot is up to date, so I don't have to worry about that. It is actually healing very quickly and it didn't stop me from doing more sewing or baking today. We now have hot cross buns for tomorrow!


I have a big plastic storage basket that is filled with me scraps for applique pieces.  I have also bought 1/4 yard pieces of fabric when I needed certain colors.  It is less expensive to buy the 1/4 yards than to buy a fq.

I am glad that your finger is healing and that it didn't stop you from getting to your sewing or baking.



smile5sunshine said:


> I am zero help on your actual question about adding the smocked panel, but just wanted to say that I don't think you are crazy at all for already purchasing fabric for fall. I try to keep my eye out for whenever things go on clearance and have built up quite my own stash of corduroy!  (But then I also probably qualify for "Fabric Hoarders Anonymous" )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my oldest DD's Easter outfit. She is 8 and requested a skirt instead of a dress. My baby's growing up! *sniff sniff*  It took us a while, but we finally settled on the "Audrey" skirt pattern by FunktionalThreads.  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  Then I embellished a top to match. This was my 2nd ever applique, and very first time making a fabric flower.  OH I should add that I followed this tutorial to make the fabric flower: http://sewchic.blogspot.com/2010/04/bazillion-and-one-fabric-flower.html
> 
> Okay, Picture time!
> 
> Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bird Applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, close up of fabric flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Sunshine


I am glad that I am not the only one who buys and plans ahead for fabric needs.  I am definitely a fabric hoarder.  Although from time to time, I make myself use only the fabric that I have in my stash.  It is a fun challenge to see what I can make with the fabric that I have on hand.

Your skirt and top came out great!  How nice that you and your dd shopped for the pattern together.  Before you know it, she will want to sew together with you.  One of my dd's always wants to sew with me and the other has no interest at all. 

Hooray for the serger!  You will love it.  I was intimidated by mine at first but the longer I've had it, the more I love it!  Now that I am trying to work more with knit fabrics, I am learning more about it.  My in-laws are visiting this week, so there will be no sewing.  But once they go home, I want to try out a couple of stitches on the serger that I've never tried before.  I saw that I have a 3 thread super stretch stitch and I want to try out the 2 thread flatlock stitch, although I am not sure what that is for.  I also want to try out the elasticator foot.  I have a gathering foot but I can't figure out how to attach it so I have been searching the internet to see if I can find any information about it.



weluvdizne said:


> Love your outfit!  Yay for the serger!
> Diane, your knit adventures are fun to follow.  Great idea to use adult shirts as fabric.  Easy on the wallet, too!


When I saw the turtlenecks on clearance, I knew they would have enough fabric to make something really cute.  Yesterday when I took the dress to my niece, she put it on immediately so I guess she liked it.

I have been having a lot of fun learning to sew on knits.  Now I want to try a couple of outfits where I piece together an upcycled t-shirt and some pretty knits to make something cute.



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you D~ (and everyone) for the compliments on the outfit.  Can I tell you what the *adorable as ever* child did?  Well, I was mad at her for wearing the outfit yesterday as it was a Saturday hence no school or anything necessary to look cute for.  I told her THREE times to change and put play clothes on.  She didn't listen so when she went to her  friends I told her no playing outside.  She listened.  Then the girls had dinner at our house and she kept very neat during dinner (likely b/c she hardly ate a thing while her friend devoured everything I made).  So dh and I told dd no more food and no treats since she barely ate.  So later that evening I come downstairs to find dd scooping herself a bowl of chocolate ice cream.  I tell her she wasn't allowed it but daddy forgot and told her she could have it.  So I then said "well, we're taking your white shirt off before you get ice cream on it."  TOO LATE!!!!!  Chocolate ice cream streaming down from the dog and another spot as well.  I tried Zout, Dawn, Oxyclean, Stain Stick, Goo Gone and even a bleach pen and can not get it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's soaking over night and today I will try baking soda with peroxide -- I have to be really careful thoug b/c the dog is black.  I was NOT in a good mood last night
> 
> And then this morning I woke up to find ds spilled Hawaiian punch drink powder in the pantry, a spot near the living room carpet, behind the trash can and under the bar stools   It was so bad in the pantry that we now have a spot of red grout.  DS is my neat child


Sorry about the ruined shirt and the red spots on the floor.  I hate when my kids do something like that.  If the stain isn't too bad, I'd probably just let her continue to wear the shirt since it is likely to get more spots on it.


----------



## miprender

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!



So cute... though I have never been a fan of them as a treat.



dianemom2 said:


> Those are adorable!  I am sure you kids must have been very happy with their new peeps!
> 
> Here are the pictures of the portrait peasant dress that I made with knit fabric.  I  had read on a blog (but I can't remember which one) that you could use patterns for woven fabrics with knit but that you should make one size smaller.  So I made a size 4 instead of a 5.  That should probably work ok because my SIL always tells me that my niece is a size 5 and she isn't!



So pretty. I love the lettuce edging and is that fabric all sparkly too?



PurpleEars said:


> T
> Oh, while I am here, here's a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Please make sure you keep your hands and fingers away from the moving parts of your embroidery machine! I had the misfortune of getting my finger caught under the needle when it was moving. Let's just say (1) I now have some appreciation for what being nailed on the cross must have been like, and (2) it is not something I care to do again. Please don't do what I did!
> 
> But looking at it from the brighter side, at least that meant I actually had time to sew today!



 OUCH... I have hit my finger with embroidery foot and that really hurt never mind the needle.



pyrxtc said:


> Day 13 of sewing and my latest creations...
> 
> 
> Dress, had to do my first zipper and sleeves. The dress is fully lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what is next. Maybe a shirt for my son and try some button holes.



You really are getting alot done. I love the ribbon you used on the dress.



mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> What fabric does everyone use for princesses skin?  Do you use a print?  a solid?  how dark do I go for say, Belle or Cinderella?  Speaking of, what material do you use for their hair???  I want to try out some of the applique designs I just snagged and need to gather supplies. . . I've never done any face characters before, only Mickey, etc in my hand appliques. . .



I use a light beige fabric that has some swirls in it. I love using different but subtle patterns on my appliques.




VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt last August and never made a matching top.  I tried about two weeks ago but the machine ate my shirt (fortunately it was one dd had worn a few times already so no money wasted).  So finally I finished it and have it laundered.  DD likes it so much she put it on right away and is wearing it over to her friend's to play -- I told her no playing outside!!!!  The slit on the skirt is supposed to go to the side but dd insists on wearing it centered
> 
> Ugh!  Sorry for the blurry picture -- I soooo want a nice camera!



Love that outfit. Walmart has some flannel with the scotty dog so I made matching pjs for DD with that design.



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to ask my QUESTION
> 
> I just appliqued some XS 4/5 t's and while they were doable it wasn't a walk in the park on a sunny day.  Amy wants to do shirts for her toddler (who is almost two) and I am not sure it's feasible with a 5x7 hoop.  I know girls shirts have seams up the side and can be cut, but how do you all manage with toddler t's that can't be cut on a 5x7 hoop -- I don't hoop -- I just pin the t's but I still don't think it's possible to do with small sizes.  Does one have to have a 4x4 hoop and use 4x4 designs for toddlers?



My Dumbo shirt is a 3T and I had no problems hooping it. I did use spray adhesive to the stabilizer and also use two safety pins along the side to keep the shirt from shifting when I placed the hoop on the machine.



smile5sunshine said:


> This is my oldest DD's Easter outfit. She is 8 and requested a skirt instead of a dress. My baby's growing up! *sniff sniff*  It took us a while, but we finally settled on the "Audrey" skirt pattern by FunktionalThreads.  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  Then I embellished a top to match. This was my 2nd ever applique, and very first time making a fabric flower.  OH I should add that I followed this tutorial to make the fabric flower: http://sewchic.blogspot.com/2010/04/bazillion-and-one-fabric-flower.html
> 
> Okay, Picture time!
> 
> Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough of that. Night all!
> Sunshine



I love my serger.... so congrats on that.Love this Easter outfit. I just made an Audrey skirt for DD for one of our DHS days and used that same tank but in pink to go with it. Great minds think alike  !


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

OhStuffandFluff said:


> I made stuffed Peep toys for my kids today from a free pattern I found on Pinterest (sooo totally addicted to this site!!).  I think they turned out cute!  And my kiddos love them!



These are soooo cute!  Must try this for next year!



PurpleEars said:


> Oh, while I am here, here's a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Please make sure you keep your hands and fingers away from the moving parts of your embroidery machine! I had the misfortune of getting my finger caught under the needle when it was moving. Let's just say (1) I now have some appreciation for what being nailed on the cross must have been like, and (2) it is not something I care to do again. Please don't do what I did!
> 
> But looking at it from the brighter side, at least that meant I actually had time to sew today!



I'm glad to hear that you are doing better.  Enjoy the hot cross buns today!



pyrxtc said:


> Day 13 of sewing and my latest creations...
> 
> pants/shirt set, shirt using the pillow case top design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress, had to do my first zipper and sleeves. The dress is fully lined.



Just beautiful!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> installed shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]



What beautiful shelves!  



VBAndrea said:


> I made this skirt last August and never made a matching top.  I tried about two weeks ago but the machine ate my shirt (fortunately it was one dd had worn a few times already so no money wasted).  So finally I finished it and have it laundered.  DD likes it so much she put it on right away and is wearing it over to her friend's to play -- I told her no playing outside!!!!  The slit on the skirt is supposed to go to the side but dd insists on wearing it centered
> 
> Ugh!  Sorry for the blurry picture -- I soooo want a nice camera!



So cute!  These cute outfits are making want an embroidery machine (but I have no room, so I can't think about it right now).



DMGeurts said:


> *Even though this is a total copy from my TR...*  I thought that maybe you all might like to hear about it - since it's somewhat relevant.
> 
> I learned something new last week...
> 
> You see - when I got Patience, she came with all these really cool attachments.  Most of which, I had never seen before.  And most of them, I had no clue how to use - but I really wanted to learn...
> 
> One of them, was her button holer attachment.  Now, if you have ever seen or used one of these - you know they look pretty menacing.  Quite the contraption - considering they were made for straight stitch machines, and everyone knows that you need to be able to zig-zag to make a button hole.  So, instead of moving the needle back and forth - this button holer attachment moves the fabric back and forth.  Cool eh?
> 
> I've never used one.  But, you all know that I am a firm believer in manual reading (and vintage machine sewing - what's better than a vintage machine manual?  )  So, again, I read my manual - some pages I had to read 3 or 4 times to make sure I understood the directions.
> 
> OK - let me back up a minute - first I have to show you the crappy button hole that prompted the learning of the button holer attachment...  Isn't it awful?  Yuck!    Sometimes I hate myself for being a perfectionist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, of course, I have to show you pictures of Patience sporting her new to me (not her, because she came with it - again - a case of Patience teaching me a thing or two about sewing...) button holer attachment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty creepy and intimidating - huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, check out the very first 2 button holes I made with it...  AMAZING - right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the button hole on the actual mini-project I was working on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOVE IT!
> 
> Oh and the finished project...  Little treat bags for MM...  They're so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I love it!  I've been looking at your PTR and your TR and you are so very creative and talented.  You make me think that perhaps I should look for a vintage machine before thinking about an embroidery machine (but again, I have no room - not yet anyway).


smile5sunshine said:


> Okie Dokie! Here's what I've been working on:
> 
> This is my oldest DD's Easter outfit. She is 8 and requested a skirt instead of a dress. My baby's growing up! *sniff sniff*  It took us a while, but we finally settled on the "Audrey" skirt pattern by FunktionalThreads.  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  Then I embellished a top to match. This was my 2nd ever applique, and very first time making a fabric flower.  OH I should add that I followed this tutorial to make the fabric flower: http://sewchic.blogspot.com/2010/04/bazillion-and-one-fabric-flower.html
> 
> Okay, Picture time!
> 
> Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ruffles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Bird Applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, close up of fabric flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough of that. Night all!
> Sunshine


  My dd would love this!


Ok.  Now that I have 10 posts, I should be able to post pics of my projects, but unfortunately I do not have a lot of computer time this weekend (not with everyone being home and wanting their own time on the computer).  So, I will post as soon as I have the chance.  

I am just so happy that I can reply to others with pictures.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Happy Easter to you all!!  Here are my kiddos and my DD in her new Feliz dress I made for her!  She loves it!  I adore this pattern and can't wait to make another one!  Thanks to all who recommended this book!  It is great!


----------



## smile5sunshine

weluvdizne said:


> Purple Ears, glad to hear your finger is healing well.  I sewed my index finger last fall making a pillowcase for a big give.  Went through my finger and just missed the bone.  Well, my instinct kicked in and I pulled my finger out, and the needle broke in 3 pieces.  Small piece stuck in my finger and I could not get it out.  Trip to the ER and I did have to get a tetnus shot.  I hear sewing your finger is a right of passage as a seamstress/sewer.



YE-OUCH!!!  If that part about sewing your finger being a right of passage for a seamstress is true, then I think I'd like to stay a novice forever! 



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you D~ (and everyone) for the compliments on the outfit.  Can I tell you what the *adorable as ever* child did?  Well, I was mad at her for wearing the outfit yesterday as it was a Saturday hence no school or anything necessary to look cute for.  I told her THREE times to change and put play clothes on.  She didn't listen so when she went to her  friends I told her no playing outside.  She listened.  Then the girls had dinner at our house and she kept very neat during dinner (likely b/c she hardly ate a thing while her friend devoured everything I made).  So dh and I told dd no more food and no treats since she barely ate.  So later that evening I come downstairs to find dd scooping herself a bowl of chocolate ice cream.  I tell her she wasn't allowed it but daddy forgot and told her she could have it.  So I then said "well, we're taking your white shirt off before you get ice cream on it."  TOO LATE!!!!!  Chocolate ice cream streaming down from the dog and another spot as well.  I tried Zout, Dawn, Oxyclean, Stain Stick, Goo Gone and even a bleach pen and can not get it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's soaking over night and today I will try baking soda with peroxide -- I have to be really careful thoug b/c the dog is black.  I was NOT in a good mood last night
> 
> I LOVE it!!!  The fabric flower looks awesome too.  And the bird applique is perfect -- very well done   I hope you post a pic of the girls dressed in their outfits.
> 
> Yay on the serger!!!  You will love having one -- it really polishes things off and gives a very professional look to the finished product.



SUN the shirt!!! Seriously, wash it but don't dry in the dryer) and while it is still wet, set it outside in the sun to dry. The sun is a natural bleaching agent and I have been AMAZED at the stains that fade away in the sun. If it doesn't fade completely the first go around, it will over time.

Thank you for your sweet words about the applique. It is really far from perfect, but the camera didn't pick up on it's slight flaws. I did "walk" the sewing machine through several of the tight curves, which helped.




pyrxtc said:


> Love the skirt and the fabric flower. I bookmarked it for future use. Thanks !
> 
> Are sergers really all that great ? A neighbor down the street has one and she was so proud when she told me. What is the difference between hemming and a serger ?



Um, I don't know cause this will be the first time I've ever used one!  But a serger isn't so much for hemming as it is for finishing off seams (although you CAN hem with it).  Hopefully someone else will be better able to answer your question since it's all pretty new to me.  When I was debating about buying one though, I read through this blog post and found it helpful in deciding to purchase one: http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2011/02/using-serger.html



dianemom2 said:


> I have a big plastic storage basket that is filled with me scraps for applique pieces.  I have also bought 1/4 yard pieces of fabric when I needed certain colors.  It is less expensive to buy the 1/4 yards than to buy a fq.
> 
> I am glad that I am not the only one who buys and plans ahead for fabric needs.  I am definitely a fabric hoarder.  Although from time to time, I make myself use only the fabric that I have in my stash.  It is a fun challenge to see what I can make with the fabric that I have on hand.
> 
> Your skirt and top came out great!  How nice that you and your dd shopped for the pattern together.  Before you know it, she will want to sew together with you.  One of my dd's always wants to sew with me and the other has no interest at all.
> 
> Hooray for the serger!  You will love it.  I was intimidated by mine at first but the longer I've had it, the more I love it!  Now that I am trying to work more with knit fabrics, I am learning more about it.  My in-laws are visiting this week, so there will be no sewing.  But once they go home, I want to try out a couple of stitches on the serger that I've never tried before.  I saw that I have a 3 thread super stretch stitch and I want to try out the 2 thread flatlock stitch, although I am not sure what that is for.  I also want to try out the elasticator foot.  I have a gathering foot but I can't figure out how to attach it so I have been searching the internet to see if I can find any information about it.



I'm glad you mentioned that about buying 1/4 of a yard instead of the fat quarters. I never did the math in my head (silly of me) but you're right!  So far both my older two girls have shown an interest in learning to sew. I think this summer I will start trying to teach them some basics.  One of the big reasons I decided to order the serger in the first place is because I really enjoy sewing with knits and I know that the serger will handle those so much better than my regular machine. I've LOVED watching all the fun knit projects you've been doing and can't wait to see more!  



miprender said:


> I love my serger.... so congrats on that.Love this Easter outfit. I just made an Audrey skirt for DD for one of our DHS days and used that same tank but in pink to go with it. Great minds think alike  !



Ooohhh now I can't WAIT to see the new outfit for your DD on DHS day! Hurry up and finish the others so you can post them all!  Just kidding 



Queen of Cumberland said:


> My dd would love this!
> 
> 
> Ok.  Now that I have 10 posts, I should be able to post pics of my projects, but unfortunately I do not have a lot of computer time this weekend (not with everyone being home and wanting their own time on the computer).  So, I will post as soon as I have the chance.
> 
> I am just so happy that I can reply to others with pictures.



Thank you and HURRAY for getting to 10 posts and being able to post pics! I hope you find some time to sneak on the computer and post them soon, cause I would LOVE to see what all you have been sewing up!

Okay, and for Andrea.....Here's a picture of my kiddos in their Easter attire. It doesn't showcase the outfits I made that well since they are sitting, but you get the idea. Also, I'm feeling kind of guilty because I ended up just buying DS's outfit and not making him something. I was going to sew him some pants, but I wanted a polo shirt to go with it that was either lavendar or purple. Well, I only found one shirt that would work, until I went to Ross where I found the outfit he is wearing for three dollars cheaper than just the shirt would be. So it seemed like a no brainer to just buy his outfit and suffer from mommy guilt!






So from my family to yours, have a blessed Easter!

Sunshine


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

So from my family to yours, have a blessed Easter!
Sunshine[/QUOTE]

What a great family pic!!  Love the adorable matching outfits!!


----------



## DMGeurts

smile5sunshine said:


> I read that one your TR but didn't comment at the time, however I will here: HURRAY for using your buttonholer! Patience sure makes a far prettier button hole than my machine :/  I made my 1st when working on one of my kiddos Easter dresses and let's just say I'm glad no one will be looking at it very closely!   Must practice more.



Thank you!  You know - Button holes are my biggest annoyance...  Someone here once told me not to worry about it because if you look at the garments you purchase, those button holes are rather ugly too - so I just shrugged my shoulders and went with it.  I am sure your button holes are perfectly fine.  



smile5sunshine said:


> Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough of that. Night all!
> Sunshine



I just love the outfit - you did a great job pairing up fabrics!

Congrats on the serger!  Which one did you get?  I got mine last year about this time - it's not something that I use a lot - but it is something I am very thankful to have, because it has made a huge difference in the quality of my work.



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you D~ (and everyone) for the compliments on the outfit.  Can I tell you what the *adorable as ever* child did?  Well, I was mad at her for wearing the outfit yesterday as it was a Saturday hence no school or anything necessary to look cute for.  I told her THREE times to change and put play clothes on.  She didn't listen so when she went to her  friends I told her no playing outside.  She listened.  Then the girls had dinner at our house and she kept very neat during dinner (likely b/c she hardly ate a thing while her friend devoured everything I made).  So dh and I told dd no more food and no treats since she barely ate.  So later that evening I come downstairs to find dd scooping herself a bowl of chocolate ice cream.  I tell her she wasn't allowed it but daddy forgot and told her she could have it.  So I then said "well, we're taking your white shirt off before you get ice cream on it."  TOO LATE!!!!!  Chocolate ice cream streaming down from the dog and another spot as well.  I tried Zout, Dawn, Oxyclean, Stain Stick, Goo Gone and even a bleach pen and can not get it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's soaking over night and today I will try baking soda with peroxide -- I have to be really careful thoug b/c the dog is black.  I was NOT in a good mood last night
> 
> And then this morning I woke up to find ds spilled Hawaiian punch drink powder in the pantry, a spot near the living room carpet, behind the trash can and under the bar stools   It was so bad in the pantry that we now have a spot of red grout.  DS is my neat child



ACK!!!  SOunds like a rough night in your house!  I am the worst stain remover ever - so bad that if it even looks bad - I just bring it to my BFF's house - she can get anything out!  



VBAndrea said:


> OK, now to comment on your cute bags -- which I already did on your TR, but I can't say too often how adorable the bag is.  You need to post some pics of MM over here too.



Thanks Andrea!  Ooh - I didn't even think of that - another place I can show off MM!  



dianemom2 said:


> The buttonholes turned out great!  Good for you for exploring all the attachments that came with your machine!  I love the little treat bags.  They are adorable.  I guess I need to go over and read your TR to see what you are using them for.



THanks Diane!  I forgot, I didn't post about MM over here...  I will tell you all about him in another post - I think I have too many photos in this one already.


Queen of Cumberland said:


> I love it!  I've been looking at your PTR and your TR and you are so very creative and talented.  You make me think that perhaps I should look for a vintage machine before thinking about an embroidery machine (but again, I have no room - not yet anyway).



Awww... Thanks!  I love turning people to vintage sewing...  There is something so wholesome and fun about it.  If you ever find yourself wanting to start, let me know... I have some great links bookmarked in the Table of Contents of my PTR.  



OhStuffandFluff said:


>



Adorable - I love the fabrics you chose for the ruffles on the Feliz - I agree - that is a great book!



smile5sunshine said:


> So from my family to yours, have a blessed Easter!
> 
> Sunshine



This is the most adorable picture ever!  I love how sweet they all look in their coordinating outfits!  

Happy Easter to all my Disboutiquer friends!​
D~


----------



## Sandi S

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hey i am just checking in,haven;'t sewn since finishing the grands easter dresses but i have been busy this week  organizing my sewing room which was a mess...piles of fabric { i am a thrift store junky and sheets are my fabric,curtains too! hehe } i have folded and sorted till my arms wanna fall off...on;t about 3/4 thru after 3 days of working on it...but it is coming together and i love love love my shelves . dh works at a cabinet shop and he was able to use scrap materials for my shelves,thank god because if not i would never have them...about $300 just in wood + he clocked out and worked on his own for several hours a few days to get them done,then installation...he must love me...hehe... anyway here they are...i hope to finish this weekend and share an after pic!
> 
> before...all this was once neat then i dg and dig for things and don't refold and before ya know it...hoarders in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black/white damask in this picture { with pink minky on top} is dgd Liberty's crib set. thank god they found one they like,i just have to add appliquéd Minnie Heads on the quilt & bed skirt! curtains too when they find some they like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelves in the carport!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and have a Hoppy and HappyBlessed  Easter all![/B]



I love it! What a fantastic thing for your DH to do!



dianemom2 said:


> I bought some pink light weight corduroy when I was at Hobby Lobby today.  I would like to make it into a jumper and I'd like to insert a smocked panel into the front of it.  If I already have a 5x7 panel that is smocked, how do I insert it into the pattern that I want to use?



I have adapted a non-smocking pattern for a smocked insert before. redraft the front of the pattern to accommodate the smocked piece (include seam allowances). It's easiest if the bodice piece is already larger than the smocked piece you want to include (as opposed to needing to lengthen the bodice).



pyrxtc said:


> Are sergers really all that great ? A neighbor down the street has one and she was so proud when she told me. What is the difference between hemming and a serger ?



Yes! Once you have one, you will wonder how you lived without it! The only hemming I do with my serger is to do rolled hems, but I love having all of my seams finished like RTW clothes.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Happy Easter to you all!!  Here are my kiddos and my DD in her new Feliz dress I made for her!  She loves it!  I adore this pattern and can't wait to make another one!  Thanks to all who recommended this book!  It is great!



Beautiful job - love the Feliz! I have made it 4-5 times now and it's a blast every time.

I haven't been on much in the last few days because I was making this:






I have quite a few more pictures on my blog: The Ultimate Smocked Easter Dress

I was still smocking yesterday morning and ended up staying up to 5am until I got the dress done. After just 3 hours of sleep, I crashed hard this afternoon. It was worth it though...she looked so sweet at church, and this will be an heirloom to pass down.


----------



## DMGeurts

So, some of you were wondering about MM...

I am sorry that I can't start a story about MM, until I tell you a short story about our Rufus...






Rufus was an amazing member of our family.  We adopted him when he was about a year or two old - unfortunately, because of his history, we never knew his official age, but he lived with us for 11 years.  He grew up with my girls and he added a true completeness to our family.





















Three weeks before the girls and I left on our trip, Rufus quit eating and vomiting anything he did eat.  We were concerned, and our regular vet was on vacation, so we took him to a different vet.  This vet ran several tests and put him on a special diet of hamburger and rice.  A few days later, that vet had called us back and told us that Ruf had gone into kidney failure.  As a family, we were devistated - words cannot describe how heartbroken we were.  The following Monday when our vet returned, he performed a few more tests and ran some xrays on Ruf, because there was a glimmer of hope that it was something else.  The xray found a massive tumor on top of his kidneys that was essentially putting Ruf into kidney failure.  We prayed really hard that he would last, but it just wasn't to be - he deteriorated so quickly.  By Wed he was starting to have seizures, and on Thursday he lost almost all movement in his back left leg.  Thursday night at dinner, we all decided as a family that is was time to put Ruf down.  Josh made the appt for Friday evening - 3 days before we left for Disney.  It was the most horrible experience of my life, and just broke my heart in no other way that I can describe.  Rufus was such a bright spot in our lifes and brought so much joy to our family - I still cannot tell you how much we miss him - it's immense.

While Rufus was still alive, someone at work pulled me aside and said something to me...  She said that we were a dog family.  Dogs live short lives (compared to humans) and they are meant to have one owner, humans live longer lives and are meant to have many dogs.  Another person said (I think it was Judy) - you were such a great family to Rufus - it would be such a waste not to give that love to another dog.

And there is was, staring us in the face.  We are a dog family, and we knew we were going to get another dog.  We had a few requirements.  First of all, we coudn't do another Lab, and it definately could not be yellow.  The dog would never have a blue collar - because that's was Ruf's color.  And we wanted a puppy.

The night the girls and I left for Disney, Josh went and picked up our puppy, and 8 week old, male, Golden Retreiver.  I knew about it, but I was (barely)able to keep the secret from the girls for the duration of our trip - which was really hard, because Josh kept sending me texts with pictures like this:





And this:





And I was just falling in love with the little guy on our trip.  I couldn't wait to get home to meet him... and let the girls meet him.

When we came home - Allison wasn't feeling well - so she just came in the house...  The puppy was in his kennel in the kitchen - we heard Allison scream and start crying from outside.  Even though the girls were so sad about Rufus...  They were so elated to be able to have something little and furry to console them.

Our first day home with the puppy - we decided to name him Max...  Who has now become Monster Max (MM) or the girls call him Max-a-Roni...  It's been several weeks now, of bonding, and training, and biting, and loving, and chasing, and teaching...

















































































As you can see - MM has slowly worked his way into our family and our hearts...  We all still cry over Ruf - more often than you may think - he left a huge hole in our family.  But litte MM has made it easier to cope.  It's kind of like when you have another child - your love for your other children doesn't diminish - your heart just grows and you make room.  The same thing happened with MM.

Thank you for letting me share our Rufus here, and thank you for letting me share little Max.

D~


----------



## Sandi S

Both of your dogs were/are precious! Pets are definitely family. My family is a cat family, but I can understand your feelings about Rufus and getting the new puppy - when our old cat Pumpkin had to be put down after getting very sick (she was 16), we suddenly had an empty spot in our hearts even though we still had another dearly loved kitty. Not three weeks later, we ended up having to take in Joey, who had belonged to my uncle who had just had to go to a nursing home. It seems like there is always room in your heart and family for pets.

Now, I think little MM would like a custom doggie bed...this is a bed I made for my kitties (Molly is enjoying it here.)


----------



## RMAMom

I haven't posted much because life has kept me very busy but I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Easter!

D~ We are also a dog family and I completely understand your sorrow for Rufus and your Joy for Max. Good luck with your new puppy and I pray that the hole that Rufus left closes with warm wonderful memories of him!


----------



## PurpleEars

smile5sunshine said:


> Okie Dokie! Here's what I've been working on:
> 
> This is my oldest DD's Easter outfit. She is 8 and requested a skirt instead of a dress. My baby's growing up! *sniff sniff*  It took us a while, but we finally settled on the "Audrey" skirt pattern by FunktionalThreads.  I'm very pleased with how it turned out.  Then I embellished a top to match. This was my 2nd ever applique, and very first time making a fabric flower.  OH I should add that I followed this tutorial to make the fabric flower: http://sewchic.blogspot.com/2010/04/bazillion-and-one-fabric-flower.html
> 
> Okay, Picture time!
> 
> Complete outfit (horrible lighting, sorry about that!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and one more thing I'd like to gush about......I picked out and ordered my birthday present!  I'm getting a SERGER!! WHOOOPIEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Okay, enough of that. Night all!
> Sunshine



Great job on the skirt, applique, and fabric flower! The entire outfit looks lovely! I am sure you will enjoy having a serger. I could not imagine going by without my serger!



weluvdizne said:


> Purple Ears, glad to hear your finger is healing well.  I sewed my index finger last fall making a pillowcase for a big give.  Went through my finger and just missed the bone.  Well, my instinct kicked in and I pulled my finger out, and the needle broke in 3 pieces.  Small piece stuck in my finger and I could not get it out.  Trip to the ER and I did have to get a tetnus shot.  I hear sewing your finger is a right of passage as a seamstress/sewer.



I guess I should be comforted that I am not the only one who did something so silly. Thankfully my adventures did not involve anything more than a few band-aids. It sounds like you had a rough time with yours!



VBAndrea said:


> Thank you D~ (and everyone) for the compliments on the outfit.  Can I tell you what the *adorable as ever* child did?  Well, I was mad at her for wearing the outfit yesterday as it was a Saturday hence no school or anything necessary to look cute for.  I told her THREE times to change and put play clothes on.  She didn't listen so when she went to her  friends I told her no playing outside.  She listened.  Then the girls had dinner at our house and she kept very neat during dinner (likely b/c she hardly ate a thing while her friend devoured everything I made).  So dh and I told dd no more food and no treats since she barely ate.  So later that evening I come downstairs to find dd scooping herself a bowl of chocolate ice cream.  I tell her she wasn't allowed it but daddy forgot and told her she could have it.  So I then said "well, we're taking your white shirt off before you get ice cream on it."  TOO LATE!!!!!  Chocolate ice cream streaming down from the dog and another spot as well.  I tried Zout, Dawn, Oxyclean, Stain Stick, Goo Gone and even a bleach pen and can not get it all out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's soaking over night and today I will try baking soda with peroxide -- I have to be really careful thoug b/c the dog is black.  I was NOT in a good mood last night
> 
> And then this morning I woke up to find ds spilled Hawaiian punch drink powder in the pantry, a spot near the living room carpet, behind the trash can and under the bar stools   It was so bad in the pantry that we now have a spot of red grout.  DS is my neat child



Oh I am so sorry to hear about your stain-filled weekend! I would be mad too!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Happy Easter to you all!!  Here are my kiddos and my DD in her new Feliz dress I made for her!  She loves it!  I adore this pattern and can't wait to make another one!  Thanks to all who recommended this book!  It is great!



Great job! I really like the fabric pieces you chose for the dress.



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, and for Andrea.....Here's a picture of my kiddos in their Easter attire. It doesn't showcase the outfits I made that well since they are sitting, but you get the idea. Also, I'm feeling kind of guilty because I ended up just buying DS's outfit and not making him something. I was going to sew him some pants, but I wanted a polo shirt to go with it that was either lavendar or purple. Well, I only found one shirt that would work, until I went to Ross where I found the outfit he is wearing for three dollars cheaper than just the shirt would be. So it seemed like a no brainer to just buy his outfit and suffer from mommy guilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from my family to yours, have a blessed Easter!
> 
> Sunshine



This is such a lovely picture! Thank you for sharing!



Sandi S said:


> I haven't been on much in the last few days because I was making this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few more pictures on my blog: The Ultimate Smocked Easter Dress
> 
> I was still smocking yesterday morning and ended up staying up to 5am until I got the dress done. After just 3 hours of sleep, I crashed hard this afternoon. It was worth it though...she looked so sweet at church, and this will be an heirloom to pass down.



This is such a lovely dress. I am totally IMPRESSED! She looks adorable in it. 



DMGeurts said:


> So, some of you were wondering about MM...
> 
> I am sorry that I can't start a story about MM, until I tell you a short story about our Rufus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rufus was an amazing member of our family.  We adopted him when he was about a year or two old - unfortunately, because of his history, we never knew his official age, but he lived with us for 11 years.  He grew up with my girls and he added a true completeness to our family.
> 
> Three weeks before the girls and I left on our trip, Rufus quit eating and vomiting anything he did eat.  We were concerned, and our regular vet was on vacation, so we took him to a different vet.  This vet ran several tests and put him on a special diet of hamburger and rice.  A few days later, that vet had called us back and told us that Ruf had gone into kidney failure.  As a family, we were devistated - words cannot describe how heartbroken we were.  The following Monday when our vet returned, he performed a few more tests and ran some xrays on Ruf, because there was a glimmer of hope that it was something else.  The xray found a massive tumor on top of his kidneys that was essentially putting Ruf into kidney failure.  We prayed really hard that he would last, but it just wasn't to be - he deteriorated so quickly.  By Wed he was starting to have seizures, and on Thursday he lost almost all movement in his back left leg.  Thursday night at dinner, we all decided as a family that is was time to put Ruf down.  Josh made the appt for Friday evening - 3 days before we left for Disney.  It was the most horrible experience of my life, and just broke my heart in no other way that I can describe.  Rufus was such a bright spot in our lifes and brought so much joy to our family - I still cannot tell you how much we miss him - it's immense.
> 
> While Rufus was still alive, someone at work pulled me aside and said something to me...  She said that we were a dog family.  Dogs live short lives (compared to humans) and they are meant to have one owner, humans live longer lives and are meant to have many dogs.  Another person said (I think it was Judy) - you were such a great family to Rufus - it would be such a waste not to give that love to another dog.
> 
> And there is was, staring us in the face.  We are a dog family, and we knew we were going to get another dog.  We had a few requirements.  First of all, we coudn't do another Lab, and it definately could not be yellow.  The dog would never have a blue collar - because that's was Ruf's color.  And we wanted a puppy.
> 
> The night the girls and I left for Disney, Josh went and picked up our puppy, and 8 week old, male, Golden Retreiver.  I knew about it, but I was (barely)able to keep the secret from the girls for the duration of our trip - which was really hard, because Josh kept sending me texts with pictures like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was just falling in love with the little guy on our trip.  I couldn't wait to get home to meet him... and let the girls meet him.
> 
> When we came home - Allison wasn't feeling well - so she just came in the house...  The puppy was in his kennel in the kitchen - we heard Allison scream and start crying from outside.  Even though the girls were so sad about Rufus...  They were so elated to be able to have something little and furry to console them.
> 
> Our first day home with the puppy - we decided to name him Max...  Who has now become Monster Max (MM) or the girls call him Max-a-Roni...  It's been several weeks now, of bonding, and training, and biting, and loving, and chasing, and teaching...
> 
> As you can see - MM has slowly worked his way into our family and our hearts...  We all still cry over Ruf - more often than you may think - he left a huge hole in our family.  But litte MM has made it easier to cope.  It's kind of like when you have another child - your love for your other children doesn't diminish - your heart just grows and you make room.  The same thing happened with MM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share our Rufus here, and thank you for letting me share little Max.
> 
> D~



Thanks so much for sharing the story about Ruf and MM. Your family sounded like a perfect one for Ruf and MM!


I haven't shared my projects in a while, so here are a few things I finished in the last couple of weeks:

This is a corduroy skirt for work - it is actually perfect for spring here! I tried out a new to me pattern from Simplicity. I am not sure if I am sold on the trumpet skirt look yet, but in the worse case the fabric was only $1.99/metre from Wal-Mart (back when they sold fabric, so I think this may be a 2 year vintage material).






Next up, it is an update of a dress I made last year. Some of you may recall I made this Jamie dress when the pattern first came out. Unfortunately the fabric got caught and ripped when I was finishing the hem, so it ended up about 6" shorter than planned. I tried to wear it (it was still below knee length in the shorter version), but it simply didn't work for me. I decided the only way I would actually wear the dress was to add a border to the bottom to lengthen the dress. I had sketched out a few ideas but none of them really had the "right look." Then I had this inspiration for the hem when I did the "Mickey's Fun Wheel skirt" for Barbara's auction:






This is a close up of the border - it is the same front and back:






And the final project was a re-purposed dress. Again, some of you may remember the previous redenition of this dress. The originial dress was made for Project Runway for the week we had to use a new pattern. Well, guess what, I hated how it turned out! The dress was way larger than I had anticipated and the style just didn't quite work for me. I finally got around to taking it apart and made it into a Rebecca dress. Oh I am so much happier with this version!






Because of the length (given my preference for long skirts/dresses), I ended putting a vent in the back as suggested in the pattern. It was very easy to do and I would make a dress that way again.

Thanks for looking. Happy Easter to those who celebrate Easter!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> So, some of you were wondering about MM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share our Rufus here, and thank you for letting me share little Max.
> 
> D~



It's really a tribute to Rufus that you are able to share you love with MM. If he were a bad experiene, you never would have been able to share that love with a new puppy. 

I'm a cat people, although I would like to get a small pocketbook dog. One that I can literbox train! Stick in a pocketbook and go out. 

My Boo, and try scardy cat:


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> Are sergers really all that great ? A neighbor down the street has one and she was so proud when she told me. What is the difference between hemming and a serger ?


I use my serger mainly for finishing seams and it gives items a very professional look -- I love having it and would hate not having one.  Mine is just a cheap one so I have to sew and then serge, but some do a straight stitch in addition to serger.  I do use it for rolled hems (which can be nice for ruffles) and I love it for lettuce edges on knits.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Happy Easter to you all!!  Here are my kiddos and my DD in her new Feliz dress I made for her!  She loves it!  I adore this pattern and can't wait to make another one!  Thanks to all who recommended this book!  It is great!


Really pretty!  I have yet to make that dress -- my dd is 8 now and I doubt she'd wear one 



smile5sunshine said:


> SUN the shirt!!! Seriously, wash it but don't dry in the dryer) and while it is still wet, set it outside in the sun to dry. The sun is a natural bleaching agent and I have been AMAZED at the stains that fade away in the sun. If it doesn't fade completely the first go around, it will over time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that about buying 1/4 of a yard instead of the fat quarters. I never did the math in my head (silly of me) but you're right!  So far both my older two girls have shown an interest in learning to sew. I think this summer I will start trying to teach them some basics.  One of the big reasons I decided to order the serger in the first place is because I really enjoy sewing with knits and I know that the serger will handle those so much better than my regular machine. I've LOVED watching all the fun knit projects you've been doing and can't wait to see more!
> 
> 
> Okay, and for Andrea.....Here's a picture of my kiddos in their Easter attire. It doesn't showcase the outfits I made that well since they are sitting, but you get the idea. Also, I'm feeling kind of guilty because I ended up just buying DS's outfit and not making him something. I was going to sew him some pants, but I wanted a polo shirt to go with it that was either lavendar or purple. Well, I only found one shirt that would work, until I went to Ross where I found the outfit he is wearing for three dollars cheaper than just the shirt would be. So it seemed like a no brainer to just buy his outfit and suffer from mommy guilt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from my family to yours, have a blessed Easter!
> 
> Sunshine


Thank you for the sun tip -- I will try it -- there is still one spot that will not come out!  I still have it soaking.  If it works I be forever indebted to you.

I buy FQs when they are on sale -- I often find there are fabrics I like better that are in FQ only.  I would never pay full price for one though.

That is a great pic!!!!  I love it and the set looks so good together and your ds looks awesome too.  What cute kids you have!  Did you say your oldest is 8 y/o?  She looks older -- my 8 y/o looks much smaller.



Sandi S said:


> I haven't been on much in the last few days because I was making this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was still smocking yesterday morning and ended up staying up to 5am until I got the dress done. After just 3 hours of sleep, I crashed hard this afternoon. It was worth it though...she looked so sweet at church, and this will be an heirloom to pass down.


Beautiful but OMG on staying up until 5am to finish!  My dogs wake me at 6am so that would never work for me!  The dress is a work of art -- I would have been so scared letting my dd that!



DMGeurts said:


> So, some of you were wondering about MM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I'll keep my comments brief since I followed along on *our* ptr and your tr, but I'm just so happy to see this sweet little monster in your house 



Sandi S said:


> Both of your dogs were/are precious! Pets are definitely family. My family is a cat family, but I can understand your feelings about Rufus and getting the new puppy - when our old cat Pumpkin had to be put down after getting very sick (she was 16), we suddenly had an empty spot in our hearts even though we still had another dearly loved kitty. Not three weeks later, we ended up having to take in Joey, who had belonged to my uncle who had just had to go to a nursing home. It seems like there is always room in your heart and family for pets.
> 
> Now, I think little MM would like a custom doggie bed...this is a bed I made for my kitties (Molly is enjoying it here.)


Cute bed!  I just buy mine at Ross b/c I guarantee they are cheaper than what I can make them for.  My cats prefer our beds, but our doggies  love their dog beds.

Sorry about Pumpkin -- we have a 16 y/o orange tabby -- he'll be 17 in August.  He's already outlived two younger Russian Blues we had.





PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while, so here are a few things I finished in the last couple of weeks:
> 
> This is a corduroy skirt for work - it is actually perfect for spring here! I tried out a new to me pattern from Simplicity. I am not sure if I am sold on the trumpet skirt look yet, but in the worse case the fabric was only $1.99/metre from Wal-Mart (back when they sold fabric, so I think this may be a 2 year vintage material).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, it is an update of a dress I made last year. Some of you may recall I made this Jamie dress when the pattern first came out. Unfortunately the fabric got caught and ripped when I was finishing the hem, so it ended up about 6" shorter than planned. I tried to wear it (it was still below knee length in the shorter version), but it simply didn't work for me. I decided the only way I would actually wear the dress was to add a border to the bottom to lengthen the dress. I had sketched out a few ideas but none of them really had the "right look." Then I had this inspiration for the hem when I did the "Mickey's Fun Wheel skirt" for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the border - it is the same front and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final project was a re-purposed dress. Again, some of you may remember the previous redenition of this dress. The originial dress was made for Project Runway for the week we had to use a new pattern. Well, guess what, I hated how it turned out! The dress was way larger than I had anticipated and the style just didn't quite work for me. I finally got around to taking it apart and made it into a Rebecca dress. Oh I am so much happier with this version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the length (given my preference for long skirts/dresses), I ended putting a vent in the back as suggested in the pattern. It was very easy to do and I would make a dress that way again.
> 
> Thanks for looking. Happy Easter to those who celebrate Easter!


Great work!  I love the border on the dress   It turned out fabulous!  

I remember your project runway dress -- it was very much my style but I'm glad you were able to rework it into something that suits you better.


----------



## pyrxtc

PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while, so here are a few things I finished in the last couple of weeks:
> 
> This is a corduroy skirt for work - it is actually perfect for spring here! I tried out a new to me pattern from Simplicity. I am not sure if I am sold on the trumpet skirt look yet, but in the worse case the fabric was only $1.99/metre from Wal-Mart (back when they sold fabric, so I think this may be a 2 year vintage material).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, it is an update of a dress I made last year. Some of you may recall I made this Jamie dress when the pattern first came out. Unfortunately the fabric got caught and ripped when I was finishing the hem, so it ended up about 6" shorter than planned. I tried to wear it (it was still below knee length in the shorter version), but it simply didn't work for me. I decided the only way I would actually wear the dress was to add a border to the bottom to lengthen the dress. I had sketched out a few ideas but none of them really had the "right look." Then I had this inspiration for the hem when I did the "Mickey's Fun Wheel skirt" for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the border - it is the same front and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final project was a re-purposed dress. Again, some of you may remember the previous redenition of this dress. The originial dress was made for Project Runway for the week we had to use a new pattern. Well, guess what, I hated how it turned out! The dress was way larger than I had anticipated and the style just didn't quite work for me. I finally got around to taking it apart and made it into a Rebecca dress. Oh I am so much happier with this version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the length (given my preference for long skirts/dresses), I ended putting a vent in the back as suggested in the pattern. It was very easy to do and I would make a dress that way again.
> 
> Thanks for looking. Happy Easter to those who celebrate Easter!



Nice dresses. I really need to do my measurements so I can make myself some dresses and things that I will wear. Something that fits over my chest without making my stomach look so huge.
[/QUOTE]

Sandi S, I cannot get your post to quote but I wanted to tell you that I LOVE that dress. I got sucked by my  Cinderella dress too and stayed up way later than I should have. I cannot imagine doing a dress like this but maybe someday. Great job !


----------



## DMGeurts

Sandi S said:


> Both of your dogs were/are precious! Pets are definitely family. My family is a cat family, but I can understand your feelings about Rufus and getting the new puppy - when our old cat Pumpkin had to be put down after getting very sick (she was 16), we suddenly had an empty spot in our hearts even though we still had another dearly loved kitty. Not three weeks later, we ended up having to take in Joey, who had belonged to my uncle who had just had to go to a nursing home. It seems like there is always room in your heart and family for pets.
> 
> Now, I think little MM would like a custom doggie bed...this is a bed I made for my kitties (Molly is enjoying it here.)



I love the bed!  I've actually been wanting to make one... I have the fabric chosen - but wow...  It's gonna be expensive.  I want to do a durable bottom (so prob home decor fabric), the sides I want to do in the green paw print fabric I did his treat bags in, and the top - I was thinking possibly a brown cordouroy???  Not sure yet.  I'd really like to have enough fabric to do 2 or 3 beds... One for upstairs, one for downstairs and one for the lake - we'll see...

Did you follow a pattern for yours?  I really like how it turned out!



RMAMom said:


> I haven't posted much because life has kept me very busy but I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Easter!
> 
> D~ We are also a dog family and I completely understand your sorrow for Rufus and your Joy for Max. Good luck with your new puppy and I pray that the hole that Rufus left closes with warm wonderful memories of him!



Thank you.  



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the story about Ruf and MM. Your family sounded like a perfect one for Ruf and MM!



Thanks!




PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while, so here are a few things I finished in the last couple of weeks:
> 
> This is a corduroy skirt for work - it is actually perfect for spring here! I tried out a new to me pattern from Simplicity. I am not sure if I am sold on the trumpet skirt look yet, but in the worse case the fabric was only $1.99/metre from Wal-Mart (back when they sold fabric, so I think this may be a 2 year vintage material).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, it is an update of a dress I made last year. Some of you may recall I made this Jamie dress when the pattern first came out. Unfortunately the fabric got caught and ripped when I was finishing the hem, so it ended up about 6" shorter than planned. I tried to wear it (it was still below knee length in the shorter version), but it simply didn't work for me. I decided the only way I would actually wear the dress was to add a border to the bottom to lengthen the dress. I had sketched out a few ideas but none of them really had the "right look." Then I had this inspiration for the hem when I did the "Mickey's Fun Wheel skirt" for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the border - it is the same front and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final project was a re-purposed dress. Again, some of you may remember the previous redenition of this dress. The originial dress was made for Project Runway for the week we had to use a new pattern. Well, guess what, I hated how it turned out! The dress was way larger than I had anticipated and the style just didn't quite work for me. I finally got around to taking it apart and made it into a Rebecca dress. Oh I am so much happier with this version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the length (given my preference for long skirts/dresses), I ended putting a vent in the back as suggested in the pattern. It was very easy to do and I would make a dress that way again.
> 
> Thanks for looking. Happy Easter to those who celebrate Easter!



I love how you repurposed everything!  It looks really awesome!



SallyfromDE said:


> It's really a tribute to Rufus that you are able to share you love with MM. If he were a bad experiene, you never would have been able to share that love with a new puppy.
> 
> I'm a cat people, although I would like to get a small pocketbook dog. One that I can literbox train! Stick in a pocketbook and go out.
> 
> My Boo, and try scardy cat:



Thanks!  Your cat is gorgeous!  I used to have a black cat in highschool - she was adopted and the former owners had cut off her whiskers (soooo mean) - so her name was Dizzy.  She was so cute!



VBAndrea said:


> I'll keep my comments brief since I followed along on *our* ptr and your tr, but I'm just so happy to see this sweet little monster in your house



Thanks Andrea!    Sorry you have to read about my life where ever you go.  Maybe it's a good thing that you aren't on FB?  LOL  

D~


----------



## smile5sunshine

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Happy Easter to you all!!  Here are my kiddos and my DD in her new Feliz dress I made for her!  She loves it!  I adore this pattern and can't wait to make another one!  Thanks to all who recommended this book!  It is great!



Your DD's dress is BEAUTIFUL! Great choices on the fabrics. I am in love with the look of this dress. I really need to get my hands on that book so I can make a few!




DMGeurts said:


> Thank you!  You know - Button holes are my biggest annoyance...  Someone here once told me not to worry about it because if you look at the garments you purchase, those button holes are rather ugly too - so I just shrugged my shoulders and went with it.  I am sure your button holes are perfectly fine.
> 
> I just love the outfit - you did a great job pairing up fabrics!
> 
> Congrats on the serger!  Which one did you get?  I got mine last year about this time - it's not something that I use a lot - but it is something I am very thankful to have, because it has made a huge difference in the quality of my work.
> 
> This is the most adorable picture ever!  I love how sweet they all look in their coordinating outfits!
> 
> 
> D~



HA HA, you only say that because you haven't seen MY button holes!  But I do get what you are saying.  After pouring through reviews, I ended up going with the Brother1034D.  I hope I like it as much as everyone else seems to.  And thanks for the sweet words about my family pic 



Sandi S said:


> I haven't been on much in the last few days because I was making this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few more pictures on my blog: The Ultimate Smocked Easter Dress
> 
> I was still smocking yesterday morning and ended up staying up to 5am until I got the dress done. After just 3 hours of sleep, I crashed hard this afternoon. It was worth it though...she looked so sweet at church, and this will be an heirloom to pass down.



Oh my goodness Sandi this is GORGEOUS!!!!  Truly a labor of love.  In fact it looks so great that if I had seen it and not known, I might have thought you bought it! SUPER DUPER WONDERFUL JOB!!!




PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the skirt, applique, and fabric flower! The entire outfit looks lovely! I am sure you will enjoy having a serger. I could not imagine going by without my serger!
> 
> 
> This is such a lovely picture! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I haven't shared my projects in a while, so here are a few things I finished in the last couple of weeks:
> 
> This is a corduroy skirt for work - it is actually perfect for spring here! I tried out a new to me pattern from Simplicity. I am not sure if I am sold on the trumpet skirt look yet, but in the worse case the fabric was only $1.99/metre from Wal-Mart (back when they sold fabric, so I think this may be a 2 year vintage material).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, it is an update of a dress I made last year. Some of you may recall I made this Jamie dress when the pattern first came out. Unfortunately the fabric got caught and ripped when I was finishing the hem, so it ended up about 6" shorter than planned. I tried to wear it (it was still below knee length in the shorter version), but it simply didn't work for me. I decided the only way I would actually wear the dress was to add a border to the bottom to lengthen the dress. I had sketched out a few ideas but none of them really had the "right look." Then I had this inspiration for the hem when I did the "Mickey's Fun Wheel skirt" for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a close up of the border - it is the same front and back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final project was a re-purposed dress. Again, some of you may remember the previous redenition of this dress. The originial dress was made for Project Runway for the week we had to use a new pattern. Well, guess what, I hated how it turned out! The dress was way larger than I had anticipated and the style just didn't quite work for me. I finally got around to taking it apart and made it into a Rebecca dress. Oh I am so much happier with this version!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the length (given my preference for long skirts/dresses), I ended putting a vent in the back as suggested in the pattern. It was very easy to do and I would make a dress that way again.
> 
> Thanks for looking. Happy Easter to those who celebrate Easter!



Thank you. 

I LOVE the stuff you've been sewing for yourself! I think my favorite is the trumpet skirt, because they are so versatile, but LOVE what you did with the other two dresses. Fingers crossed you are MUCH happier with them now and will wear them!



VBAndrea said:


> Really pretty!  I have yet to make that dress -- my dd is 8 now and I doubt she'd wear one
> 
> Thank you for the sun tip -- I will try it -- there is still one spot that will not come out!  I still have it soaking.  If it works I be forever indebted to you.
> 
> I buy FQs when they are on sale -- I often find there are fabrics I like better that are in FQ only.  I would never pay full price for one though.
> 
> That is a great pic!!!!  I love it and the set looks so good together and your ds looks awesome too.  What cute kids you have!  Did you say your oldest is 8 y/o?  She looks older -- my 8 y/o looks much smaller.



Don't feel too badly because I doubt my DD8 would wear a feliz either! She's all about skirts these days though. 

Thank you, and yes, she is 8. Maybe she just looks so much bigger because she's sitting next to her peanut of a sister?  She's just a smidge above average height for her age, but skinny, skinny, skinny. My other two girls, however, are constantly trying to fall off the bottom end of the growth charts!

No sewing for me last night. I took a day off!   But really I ended up just brainstorming some ideas for the current things I want to work on for our trip. Now that the Easter sewing is done, it's time to think only about DISNEY! 

Sunshine


----------



## Dustykins

I haven't shared anything in awhile (heck, I haven't made much of anything in awhile - I've had strep throat 4 times since the end of January and I'm having my tonsils removed in May).  Anyway, here's DD' birthday outfit (I made the tiara, too).




IMG_20120318_115625


----------



## dianemom2

OhStuffandFluff said:


>


Love the Feliz dress.  I have that pattern but haven't made it yet.  I just hate tracing the Farbenmix patterns.  Somebody just gave me the bright idea to copy them on the copies so I am going to try that!  You did a great job!



smile5sunshine said:


> Sunshine


Excellent job on all the outfits.  They turned out great!  I love how each one is different but they all match.  I agree that buying the outfit for your ds was a no brainer! 


Sandi S said:


> I have adapted a non-smocking pattern for a smocked insert before. redraft the front of the pattern to accommodate the smocked piece (include seam allowances). It's easiest if the bodice piece is already larger than the smocked piece you want to include (as opposed to needing to lengthen the bodice).
> 
> 
> I haven't been on much in the last few days because I was making this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few more pictures on my blog: The Ultimate Smocked Easter Dress


That dress is amazing!  It will definitely be something to save and hand down.  You did a beautiful job!


DMGeurts said:


> So, some of you were wondering about MM...
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first day home with the puppy - we decided to name him Max...  Who has now become Monster Max (MM) or the girls call him Max-a-Roni...  It's been several weeks now, of bonding, and training, and biting, and loving, and chasing, and teaching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share our Rufus here, and thank you for letting me share little Max.
> D~


I followed along with your Rufus and what happened on your PTR.  Your new baby is adorable!  I know that each dog brings something different to your family.  Your new little Max must be bringing something new and special to your home.



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for looking. Happy Easter to those who celebrate Easter!


I love how you re-did all the dresses to make them work for you and what you like.  I love the dress with the Mickey Mouse trim along the bottom.


----------



## Sandi S

DMGeurts said:


> I love the bed!  I've actually been wanting to make one... I have the fabric chosen - but wow...  It's gonna be expensive.  I want to do a durable bottom (so prob home decor fabric), the sides I want to do in the green paw print fabric I did his treat bags in, and the top - I was thinking possibly a brown cordouroy???  Not sure yet.  I'd really like to have enough fabric to do 2 or 3 beds... One for upstairs, one for downstairs and one for the lake - we'll see...
> 
> Did you follow a pattern for yours?  I really like how it turned out!



It an out of print McCall's 5677.



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh my goodness Sandi this is GORGEOUS!!!!  Truly a labor of love.  In fact it looks so great that if I had seen it and not known, I might have thought you bought it! SUPER DUPER WONDERFUL JOB!!!



Thank you - to all of you who have commented on the smocked dress - it was a labor of love and will be kept and handed down (and NO ONE will eat while wearing it - lol).

I know someone said they ordered a Brother 1034D serger - excellent choice! I love mine.

DD is 5 today and I gave her this (among a few other things):





The pattern is Simplicity 1952 and also has some baby doll clothes with it as well.

I cut a top for myself and what will be a "Pooh cuties" themed outfit for our Disney trip for Gracie. I am hoping to make both today (after I force myself to finish writing some test questions for extra $$).


----------



## micksmoma

Has anyone ever had a school logo digitized?  I would like to have a recommendation for a company that does a good job at a reasonable price.


----------



## Meshell2002

dianemom2 said:


> http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab356/dianemom2/th_P4060008.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Ok my quote pic won't post but I need to try that pattern with knits....looks comfy
> 
> [quote="smile5sunshine, post: 44538845"] Well, I only found one shirt that would work, until I went to Ross where I found the outfit he is wearing for three dollars cheaper than just the shirt would be. So it seemed like a no brainer to just buy his outfit and suffer from mommy guilt!
> 
> [IMG]http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/smile5sunshine/sewing%20projects/th_picture188.jpg
> 
> So from my family to yours, have a blessed Easter!
> 
> Sunshine



Love the matching outfits....and don't worry....boy sewing is different..my DS wore RTW clothes this Easter too!



Sandi S said:


> I was still smocking yesterday morning and ended up staying up to 5am until I got the dress done. After just 3 hours of sleep, I crashed hard this afternoon. It was worth it though...she looked so sweet at church, and this will be an heirloom to pass down.



Gorgeous smocking!  Can I be you when I grow up?




I'm just catching up after almost a week of being off the thread. I will try to come back later and post my Easter pics, just catching up a little for now.


----------



## 4monkeys

We went away for the weekend, so I am quite a bit behind on the posts. I will have to go back and read later once the kiddos are in bed.  We weren't supposed to come home until later today, but ended up leaving yesterday since Allison is still sick and her GI dr wanted to see her this morning.  I managaed to finish 2 more bags. I made one for Allison and Skye for our trip in June. SO excited!!  

My moms Joanns in MD donated almost 3 yards of the flannel print for us to make pillowcases for GKTW. That's in addition to the ones they are making!!






Off to make dinner!!  Enjoyed looking at the pictures on this page. Great job!


----------



## teacher1717

Hi everyone!  I stumbeled onto D~'s trip report and fell in love with her creations.  I then followed her pre-trip report and she linked me to this thread.  You are all amazingly talented and I am both in awe and inspired.  So much so that I dug out my machine (that was never taken out of the box) bought some sewing/fabric basics and I am going to attempt to learn how to sew.

Aside from a brief stint in Home Ec. 20 years ago I've never touched a machine.  So, I plan on starting with napkins and snack bags (with fold over tops.)

I'm am heading back to Disney in July and I would love to be able to make something to take with me.

Please be prepared for me to ask the most basic sewing questions.  I can't wait to get started!

Tara


----------



## DMGeurts

Sandi S said:


> I have quite a few more pictures on my blog: The Ultimate Smocked Easter Dress
> 
> I was still smocking yesterday morning and ended up staying up to 5am until I got the dress done. After just 3 hours of sleep, I crashed hard this afternoon. It was worth it though...she looked so sweet at church, and this will be an heirloom to pass down.



Simply AMAZING!!!  Words cannot describe what a gorgeous dress this is - I just love heirloom items, they are just breathtaking... and yours is for sure!



Dustykins said:


> I haven't shared anything in awhile (heck, I haven't made much of anything in awhile - I've had strep throat 4 times since the end of January and I'm having my tonsils removed in May).  Anyway, here's DD' birthday outfit (I made the tiara, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20120318_115625



Adorable!  I bet she loves it!  I hope she had a happy birthday!



dianemom2 said:


> I followed along with your Rufus and what happened on your PTR.  Your new baby is adorable!  I know that each dog brings something different to your family.  Your new little Max must be bringing something new and special to your home.



Thank you Diane - yes, he does bring something new and special.  



Sandi S said:


> It an out of print McCall's 5677.
> 
> DD is 5 today and I gave her this (among a few other things):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is Simplicity 1952 and also has some baby doll clothes with it as well.
> 
> I cut a top for myself and what will be a "Pooh cuties" themed outfit for our Disney trip for Gracie. I am hoping to make both today (after I force myself to finish writing some test questions for extra $$).



Thanks - for the pattern info.  Happy birthday to DD - I just love the baby carrier.



4monkeys said:


> We went away for the weekend, so I am quite a bit behind on the posts. I will have to go back and read later once the kiddos are in bed.  We weren't supposed to come home until later today, but ended up leaving yesterday since Allison is still sick and her GI dr wanted to see her this morning.  I managaed to finish 2 more bags. I made one for Allison and Skye for our trip in June. SO excited!!
> 
> My moms Joanns in MD donated almost 3 yards of the flannel print for us to make pillowcases for GKTW. That's in addition to the ones they are making!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to make dinner!!  Enjoyed looking at the pictures on this page. Great job!



That's awesome about your JoAnns - and I love the bags!



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  I stumbeled onto D~'s trip report and fell in love with her creations.  I then followed her pre-trip report and she linked me to this thread.  You are all amazingly talented and I am both in awe and inspired.  So much so that I dug out my machine (that was never taken out of the box) bought some sewing/fabric basics and I am going to attempt to learn how to sew.
> 
> Aside from a brief stint in Home Ec. 20 years ago I've never touched a machine.  So, I plan on starting with napkins and snack bags (with fold over tops.)
> 
> I'm am heading back to Disney in July and I would love to be able to make something to take with me.
> 
> Please be prepared for me to ask the most basic sewing questions.  I can't wait to get started!
> 
> Tara



Hi Tara!!!  Glad you made it over here - these ladies are a great resource...  taught me everything I know.  

Oh- I almost forgot, I can share my latest bag, since the person I made it for has received it... For those of you following along in my TR - sorry you have to see it twice...

It's very similar to another Figment UPB I've done...

Front:





Back:





Inside:





And the zip wallet





D~


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Great work!  I love the border on the dress   It turned out fabulous!
> 
> I remember your project runway dress -- it was very much my style but I'm glad you were able to rework it into something that suits you better.





pyrxtc said:


> Nice dresses. I really need to do my measurements so I can make myself some dresses and things that I will wear. Something that fits over my chest without making my stomach look so huge.





DMGeurts said:


> I love how you repurposed everything!  It looks really awesome!
> D~





smile5sunshine said:


> I LOVE the stuff you've been sewing for yourself! I think my favorite is the trumpet skirt, because they are so versatile, but LOVE what you did with the other two dresses. Fingers crossed you are MUCH happier with them now and will wear them!
> 
> Sunshine





dianemom2 said:


> I love how you re-did all the dresses to make them work for you and what you like.  I love the dress with the Mickey Mouse trim along the bottom.



Thanks for the positive comments on my projects. I really enjoy making clothes for myself since I have a hard time buying off the rack clothing. It is much easier to find something that flatters your body shape when you make your won. Yes the "new" dresses will get worn, I just need to wait for it to get warmer (or until our August trip, whichever comes sooner! )




Dustykins said:


> I haven't shared anything in awhile (heck, I haven't made much of anything in awhile - I've had strep throat 4 times since the end of January and I'm having my tonsils removed in May).  Anyway, here's DD' birthday outfit (I made the tiara, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20120318_115625



I am sorry to hear about your recent bout of illnesses. I hope the treatment will work! That's a great birthday outfit. I hope your DD had a great birthday!




Sandi S said:


> DD is 5 today and I gave her this (among a few other things):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is Simplicity 1952 and also has some baby doll clothes with it as well.
> 
> I cut a top for myself and what will be a "Pooh cuties" themed outfit for our Disney trip for Gracie. I am hoping to make both today (after I force myself to finish writing some test questions for extra $$).



Oh that is such a cute gift! Happy birthday to your DD!



4monkeys said:


> We went away for the weekend, so I am quite a bit behind on the posts. I will have to go back and read later once the kiddos are in bed.  We weren't supposed to come home until later today, but ended up leaving yesterday since Allison is still sick and her GI dr wanted to see her this morning.  I managaed to finish 2 more bags. I made one for Allison and Skye for our trip in June. SO excited!!
> 
> My moms Joanns in MD donated almost 3 yards of the flannel print for us to make pillowcases for GKTW. That's in addition to the ones they are making!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to make dinner!!  Enjoyed looking at the pictures on this page. Great job!



Great job on the bags. That's great news on the fabric donation for the pillowcases!



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  I stumbeled onto D~'s trip report and fell in love with her creations.  I then followed her pre-trip report and she linked me to this thread.  You are all amazingly talented and I am both in awe and inspired.  So much so that I dug out my machine (that was never taken out of the box) bought some sewing/fabric basics and I am going to attempt to learn how to sew.
> 
> Aside from a brief stint in Home Ec. 20 years ago I've never touched a machine.  So, I plan on starting with napkins and snack bags (with fold over tops.)
> 
> I'm am heading back to Disney in July and I would love to be able to make something to take with me.
> 
> Please be prepared for me to ask the most basic sewing questions.  I can't wait to get started!
> 
> Tara



Welcome! Feel free to ask questions. A lot of regulars on this thread started their sewing journey without much sewing experience outside of Home Ec, and they were all making beautiful things in no time!



DMGeurts said:


> Oh- I almost forgot, I can share my latest bag, since the person I made it for has received it... For those of you following along in my TR - sorry you have to see it twice...
> 
> It's very similar to another Figment UPB I've done...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the zip wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Your bag and wallet set looks great! Your work is amazing like usual!


----------



## 4monkeys

Ok my mom wanted me to clarify, the donation didn't come from joanns but from the sewing guild of the bel air mryland joann fabrics.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## teacher1717

Ok, I hope this works, I've never posted a picture before (a night of firsts.)

Ok, I realize this is way amateur compared to the rest of you, but, I MADE IT!!!

I'm feeling very pleased with myself, it's a reuseable snack bag (if you couldn't tell  .)

It only took me 2 tries to do it.


----------



## pyrxtc

teacher1717 said:


> Ok, I hope this works, I've never posted a picture before (a night of firsts.)
> 
> Ok, I realize this is way amateur compared to the rest of you, but, I MADE IT!!!
> 
> I'm feeling very pleased with myself, it's a reuseable snack bag (if you couldn't tell  .)
> 
> It only took me 2 tries to do it.



Very cute !! Welcome ! I've only been sewing for 2 weeks so I know you'll be able to jump right in.


----------



## MichelleRenee76

Morning Sewers!

My mother in law made pirate  outfits for my girls for our disney trip in 2 weeks (april 23).   Can anyone point me in a direction or place where I can have Mickey pirate appliques on them?  I have to get them back though by next Saturday.  I am near Detroit.

I have been lurking awhile here.. but I dont have enough messages to PM folks  or post images and am running out of time.

I will try and respond more to others to get my post count up.

(the outfits are tiered tank dresses with red solid, pirate print, and polka dot fabric with matching bloomers - I want the red solid part to have an applique)


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/vabch5taylors/2012-04-09_16-41-17_411-1.jpg[/IMG]


I love the bags!  They look great!  How nice that your Joanns donated flannel.  



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  I stumbeled onto D~'s trip report and fell in love with her creations.  I then followed her pre-trip report and she linked me to this thread.  You are all amazingly talented and I am both in awe and inspired.  So much so that I dug out my machine (that was never taken out of the box) bought some sewing/fabric basics and I am going to attempt to learn how to sew.
> 
> Aside from a brief stint in Home Ec. 20 years ago I've never touched a machine.  So, I plan on starting with napkins and snack bags (with fold over tops.)
> 
> I'm am heading back to Disney in July and I would love to be able to make something to take with me.
> 
> Please be prepared for me to ask the most basic sewing questions.  I can't wait to get started!
> 
> Tara


Welcome to the group and feel free to ask any questions.  Youtube is a great resource for sewing videos.  It helped me learn a lot of techniques.


DMGeurts said:


> It's very similar to another Figment UPB I've done...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the zip wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I love the new Figment bag.  Figment is my husband's favorite character!  Your fabric choices are wonderful, like usual!



teacher1717 said:


> It only took me 2 tries to do it.



Good job on your first project!  What are you going to work on next?


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> Thank you, and yes, she is 8. Maybe she just looks so much bigger because she's sitting next to her peanut of a sister?  She's just a smidge above average height for her age, but skinny, skinny, skinny. My other two girls, however, are constantly trying to fall off the bottom end of the growth charts!
> 
> Sunshine


I guess size wise she looks very similar to my eight year old, but she has a more mature/sophisticated face than mine does and I think that's what makes her look older.  She also has neat hair -- I'm used to my dd's messy mop!  But your dd sports the same bruises all over her legs that my dd does 



Dustykins said:


> I haven't shared anything in awhile (heck, I haven't made much of anything in awhile - I've had strep throat 4 times since the end of January and I'm having my tonsils removed in May).  Anyway, here's DD' birthday outfit (I made the tiara, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20120318_115625


Really adorable   Happy Birthday to your dd!



Sandi S said:


> DD is 5 today and I gave her this (among a few other things):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pattern is Simplicity 1952 and also has some baby doll clothes with it as well.
> 
> I cut a top for myself and what will be a "Pooh cuties" themed outfit for our Disney trip for Gracie. I am hoping to make both today (after I force myself to finish writing some test questions for extra $$).


Cute!  Happy Birthday to your dd as well 



4monkeys said:


> We went away for the weekend, so I am quite a bit behind on the posts. I will have to go back and read later once the kiddos are in bed.  We weren't supposed to come home until later today, but ended up leaving yesterday since Allison is still sick and her GI dr wanted to see her this morning.  I managaed to finish 2 more bags. I made one for Allison and Skye for our trip in June. SO excited!!
> 
> My moms Joanns in MD donated almost 3 yards of the flannel print for us to make pillowcases for GKTW. That's in addition to the ones they are making!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to make dinner!!  Enjoyed looking at the pictures on this page. Great job!


Awesome!!!!  They turned out beautiful!  Do the girls just love them?  It  looks you you changed up the lining fabric a bit -- it looks really good.

And yay for the sewing guild donating some fabric!  I need to get mine made -- I have either 5 or six yards of flannel so should be able to get 24 pillow covers done.



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  I stumbeled onto D~'s trip report and fell in love with her creations.  I then followed her pre-trip report and she linked me to this thread.  You are all amazingly talented and I am both in awe and inspired.  So much so that I dug out my machine (that was never taken out of the box) bought some sewing/fabric basics and I am going to attempt to learn how to sew.
> 
> Aside from a brief stint in Home Ec. 20 years ago I've never touched a machine.  So, I plan on starting with napkins and snack bags (with fold over tops.)
> 
> I'm am heading back to Disney in July and I would love to be able to make something to take with me.
> 
> Please be prepared for me to ask the most basic sewing questions.  I can't wait to get started!
> 
> Tara


Welcome!  I was the same as you -- had home ec sewing years ago and dove in -- it's fun and addicting and not that hard once you get a little practice in.



teacher1717 said:


> Ok, I hope this works, I've never posted a picture before (a night of firsts.)
> 
> Ok, I realize this is way amateur compared to the rest of you, but, I MADE IT!!!
> 
> I'm feeling very pleased with myself, it's a reuseable snack bag (if you couldn't tell  .)
> 
> It only took me 2 tries to do it.


And I see it didn't take you long to get going!  Awesome job!



MichelleRenee76 said:


> Morning Sewers!
> 
> My mother in law made pirate  outfits for my girls for our disney trip in 2 weeks (april 23).   Can anyone point me in a direction or place where I can have Mickey pirate appliques on them?  I have to get them back though by next Saturday.  I am near Detroit.
> 
> I have been lurking awhile here.. but I dont have enough messages to PM folks  or post images and am running out of time.
> 
> I will try and respond more to others to get my post count up.
> 
> (the outfits are tiered tank dresses with red solid, pirate print, and polka dot fabric with matching bloomers - I want the red solid part to have an applique)


You could try contacting Teresa via etsy -- I think her shop is Princess Heirlooms and I'm almost positive Teresa lives in MI too.  Otherwise post a lot and get up to 10 posts so you can get pms -- I am sure there are people available who would pm you that could help.


----------



## SallyfromDE

teacher1717 said:


> Ok, I hope this works, I've never posted a picture before (a night of firsts.)
> 
> Ok, I realize this is way amateur compared to the rest of you, but, I MADE IT!!!
> 
> I'm feeling very pleased with myself, it's a reuseable snack bag (if you couldn't tell  .)
> 
> It only took me 2 tries to do it.







pyrxtc said:


> Very cute !! Welcome ! I've only been sewing for 2 weeks so I know you'll be able to jump right in.



We all started sometime and practice makes perfect!


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm loving all the creativity on this board!

I'm particularly fond of the Figment bag and wallet and would love to make one for myself.  Are you willing to give particulars: fabric, patterns used,ect....  Very, very nice.
As an empty nester with no kids or grandkids to sew for yet, I guess I can put a little time in for myself! 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## dianemom2

DiznyDi said:


> I'm loving all the creativity on this board!
> 
> I'm particularly fond of the Figment bag and wallet and would love to make one for myself.  Are you willing to give particulars: fabric, patterns used,ect....  Very, very nice.
> As an empty nester with no kids or grandkids to sew for yet, I guess I can put a little time in for myself!
> 
> Enjoy your day!



Dorine does bags with her own pattern and does all her appliques by hand.   A few people have made similar bags with the Two Zip Hipster pattern from Dog Under My Desk.  You can find that pattern on etsy and also on her own website.  I've sewn a couple of them and the pattern comes together very easily.  I haven't done a coin purse or wallet like Dorine has made but you can check on the Picklepie website for their in the hoop zippered pouches.


----------



## Sandi S

Here is my first custom for our August vacation - it's Farbenmix "Uli" top and skort with Heather Sue's Pooh cuties. Gracie insisted on wearing it today, but she wasn't happy with the temperature when we stepped outside for a picture!














I had a productive day yesterday and also made this top for myself - it's not on my Disney list, but it's quick and will be cute for work with a different skirt or pants. (Butterick 5356)





I'm off for Spring Break this week, so I am hoping to get a good start on my Disney sewing, but unfortunately I need to knock out some extra (boring) on the side non-sewing work so I can avoid spending Disney money on car maintenance! At least I can write test questions while I babysit the embroidery machine. I made about $150 while stitching out the Pooh appliques. (Diane, I know I still need to test that last one for you - will get to that probably tomorrow!)


----------



## PrincessMickey

OhStuffandFluff said:


>



Love this! I have boys so I'm always in awe of all the great dresses and ruffles.



smile5sunshine said:


>



Love all the outfits and great pic of all of them together!



Sandi S said:


>



 Love this! What a great job you did.If I ever have a girl I would like to make something similar for her!



Dustykins said:


> IMG_20120318_115625



What a great birthday outfit!



4monkeys said:


>



Great bags! Hope DD is feeling better soon.



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  I stumbeled onto D~'s trip report and fell in love with her creations.  I then followed her pre-trip report and she linked me to this thread.  You are all amazingly talented and I am both in awe and inspired.  So much so that I dug out my machine (that was never taken out of the box) bought some sewing/fabric basics and I am going to attempt to learn how to sew.
> 
> Aside from a brief stint in Home Ec. 20 years ago I've never touched a machine.  So, I plan on starting with napkins and snack bags (with fold over tops.)
> 
> I'm am heading back to Disney in July and I would love to be able to make something to take with me.
> 
> Please be prepared for me to ask the most basic sewing questions.  I can't wait to get started!
> 
> Tara



Welcome! You will soon be addicted to sewing. Most of us will recommend Carla C's patterns on the you can make this site. Her patterns are great and you will learn so much along the way with her patterns.



DMGeurts said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the zip wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I love your bags, they are so amazing!



teacher1717 said:


>



Great job on your first project!



Sandi S said:


>



Great outfit and I love your top. Looks great on you!

I hope to get a few things posted later today. I have a few errands to run and then hope to sew a little bit this afternoon.


----------



## GrammytoMany

WOW, I just read through over a week of post/photos...haven't figured out the multi-quoting...
mprender- the Dumbo Outfit is so cute...I can't before someone didn't buy it.
Smile5sunshire...love the Eater outfits on your kiddos and the outfit with the flower on the shirt...I'll have to try one of those flowers.
D -- Love your Figment bag!!  Patience does look a little scary...don't think I've seen a button hole maker like that one  Sorry about Rufus...MM is so cute.
Sandi S - Pooh & friends outfit is so cute...dd looks like she is freezing.
teacher 1717 - good job on your first project.
4 monkeys - cute bags....
So many folks I was trying to remember....so if I forgot anyone by name...there were alot of super cute outfits.
Can't remember who had the shirt pattern - Butterick 5356....  I started to cut out a See & Sew B5345 this morning....I haven't made anything for myself in a long time so I can't wait to see how it comes out...
Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> Here is my first custom for our August vacation - it's Farbenmix "Uli" top and skort with Heather Sue's Pooh cuties. Gracie insisted on wearing it today, but she wasn't happy with the temperature when we stepped outside for a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a productive day yesterday and also made this top for myself - it's not on my Disney list, but it's quick and will be cute for work with a different skirt or pants. (Butterick 5356)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off for Spring Break this week, so I am hoping to get a good start on my Disney sewing, but unfortunately I need to knock out some extra (boring) on the side non-sewing work so I can avoid spending Disney money on car maintenance! At least I can write test questions while I babysit the embroidery machine. I made about $150 while stitching out the Pooh appliques. (Diane, I know I still need to test that last one for you - will get to that probably tomorrow!)


That turned out great!  I just love how you put the square of fabric behind the appliques!  It really ties everything together.  I might steal that idea from you at some point, if you don't mind.  No hurry in testing out the applique for me.  We had spring break last week and my in-laws are here this week so I haven't had time to do much of anything anyhow.  Great that you were able to make so much $$$ while stitching out your appliques!


----------



## equinox

I have been hanging around since the last thread halfway through (I did go back & read about 60 pgs of that one too!) & I love everything everyone does!  I got my first machine a few weeks ago for my bday & I have finished my first project!  It's for my youngest daughter (3) whom wants to be minnie mouse when asked what she wants to be when she grows up!






sorry that is so big!  I will have to read over the photo posting guidelines up front again!  I learned that bias tape is NOT my best friend while making this!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

The outfits recently posted are super cute!  I forgot to use the multi quote feature, so I'm sorry if I forget anyone. 

 PurpleEars - I love your outfits!  You are inspiring me to finally start sewing for myself (which is a new thing as I have onl really sewn for others).  

DMGeurts - love your figment bag!  I have read your PTR and am currently reading your TR.  My dd loves your AG outfits and has been encouraging  me to make her some for her dolls.   

The heirloom smocked dress left me speechless  It was amazing.

The pooh outfit and minnie pillowcase dress are sweet too.

Everyone is so creative.

Now to figure out how to post my own pics.  Off to read page 1 again.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Here are pictures of what I have been working on recently - the pioneer dress and pinafore.  I used the Carla C portrait peasant dress pattern and it was a dream to use!  For the pinafore, I used vintage instructions as to how to do it.

I am very happy how they turned out and I will definitely be using the Carla C pattern again!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Well, I'm not sure if I did that right, but hopefully I have.  I think I need to reread page 1.


----------



## DMGeurts

teacher1717 said:


> Ok, I hope this works, I've never posted a picture before (a night of firsts.)
> 
> Ok, I realize this is way amateur compared to the rest of you, but, I MADE IT!!!
> 
> I'm feeling very pleased with myself, it's a reuseable snack bag (if you couldn't tell  .)
> 
> It only took me 2 tries to do it.



You did a GREAT job!  YOu should be so proud of yourself!



dianemom2 said:


> I love the new Figment bag.  Figment is my husband's favorite character!  Your fabric choices are wonderful, like usual!



Thanks Diane!



DiznyDi said:


> I'm particularly fond of the Figment bag and wallet and would love to make one for myself.  Are you willing to give particulars: fabric, patterns used,ect....  Very, very nice.
> As an empty nester with no kids or grandkids to sew for yet, I guess I can put a little time in for myself!
> 
> Enjoy your day!



I saw that Diane already answered you...  Welcome and thanks for the compliment.  Diane is right, the pattern that she told you about is very similar to mine... there are quite a few construction details that are different - but for the most part, it's the same.  As far as the fabrics I used - it was just some that I had laying around, I know the striped one is OOP - I haven't been able to find anymore of it.  So that will probably be my last bag with that fabric, unless I get lucky



dianemom2 said:


> Dorine does bags with her own pattern and does all her appliques by hand.   A few people have made similar bags with the Two Zip Hipster pattern from Dog Under My Desk.  You can find that pattern on etsy and also on her own website.  I've sewn a couple of them and the pattern comes together very easily.  I haven't done a coin purse or wallet like Dorine has made but you can check on the Picklepie website for their in the hoop zippered pouches.



Thanks for chiming in for me Diane.  



Sandi S said:


> Here is my first custom for our August vacation - it's Farbenmix "Uli" top and skort with Heather Sue's Pooh cuties. Gracie insisted on wearing it today, but she wasn't happy with the temperature when we stepped outside for a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a productive day yesterday and also made this top for myself - it's not on my Disney list, but it's quick and will be cute for work with a different skirt or pants. (Butterick 5356)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off for Spring Break this week, so I am hoping to get a good start on my Disney sewing, but unfortunately I need to knock out some extra (boring) on the side non-sewing work so I can avoid spending Disney money on car maintenance! At least I can write test questions while I babysit the embroidery machine. I made about $150 while stitching out the Pooh appliques. (Diane, I know I still need to test that last one for you - will get to that probably tomorrow!)



I love it all!!  You did a great job - I love the top you made for yourself, as well!  

D~


----------



## Jaylin

Well we're leaving in a month and 3 days....so any moment now my "under pressure" feeling should kick in, right?  It's a 9day trip, 4kids and all i've sewn is their star wars shirts!!!  I've gotta get moving!

What's everyone doing for the mermaid package at PL?  I originally had pirate themed outfits planned, but since the mermaids are back, the girls want that package instead.  I really don't want anything ariel.  Maybe Minnie as a mermaid.  Has anyone seen a design for that?  It feels wrong to just do a regular plain mermaid.........

Ok gotta get off the computer and start sewing something!!


----------



## HS3kids

Wow I need an embroidery machine! How cool are all these designs?! I am new to sewing, have to get a picture of my youngests quilt on here somehow.. Finally finished cutting the fabric for DS's quilt and starting the endless piecework. I have so  much fabric and so many ideas, its hard to find time to sew, and my machine/workstation is in my bedroom- DH works nights so is often napping before he goes in. By the time he leaves for work, I am falling asleep  BUT I have some Disney fabric and ideas galore now!  
My oldest DD wants me to show her how to sew (what little I know) so we are setting up Friday evening lessons...figure I have a better chance of staying up late when I dont have to be up for work at 6am the next day 
Keep the designs coming- I LOVE this thread!


----------



## smile5sunshine

HS3kids said:


> Wow I need an embroidery machine! How cool are all these designs?! I am new to sewing, have to get a picture of my youngests quilt on here somehow.. Finally finished cutting the fabric for DS's quilt and starting the endless piecework. I have so  much fabric and so many ideas, its hard to find time to sew, and my machine/workstation is in my bedroom- DH works nights so is often napping before he goes in. By the time he leaves for work, I am falling asleep  BUT I have some Disney fabric and ideas galore now!
> My oldest DD wants me to show her how to sew (what little I know) so we are setting up Friday evening lessons...figure I have a better chance of staying up late when I dont have to be up for work at 6am the next day
> Keep the designs coming- I LOVE this thread!



How neat that you are already starting to teach your DD how to sew!  I hear ya on the limited sewing time. I have small kiddos and no dedicated sewing room so I have to wait until after I put mine to bed to work on anything, which means all too often I am left sewing late into the night to try to finish up a project.  Please post a pic of your quilts because I would love to see your work.



Jaylin said:


> Well we're leaving in a month and 3 days....so any moment now my "under pressure" feeling should kick in, right?  It's a 9day trip, 4kids and all i've sewn is their star wars shirts!!!  I've gotta get moving!
> 
> What's everyone doing for the mermaid package at PL?  I originally had pirate themed outfits planned, but since the mermaids are back, the girls want that package instead.  I really don't want anything ariel.  Maybe Minnie as a mermaid.  Has anyone seen a design for that?  It feels wrong to just do a regular plain mermaid.........
> 
> Ok gotta get off the computer and start sewing something!!



I also have 4 kids, but our trip isn't as long as yours so my list is slightly shorter than yours! but it really adds up!  Hmmm, for the mermaid package, what about something more oceany or beachy (seashells, sand dollars, waves, maybe tropical flowers, sea horses) instead of straight up mermaids? Just a thought. Can't wait to see what you come up with!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Here are pictures of what I have been working on recently - the pioneer dress and pinafore.  I used the Carla C portrait peasant dress pattern and it was a dream to use!  For the pinafore, I used vintage instructions as to how to do it.
> 
> I am very happy how they turned out and I will definitely be using the Carla C pattern again!



This dress looks great! Glad you enjoyed working with the Carla C patterns. 



equinox said:


> I have been hanging around since the last thread halfway through (I did go back & read about 60 pgs of that one too!) & I love everything everyone does!  I got my first machine a few weeks ago for my bday & I have finished my first project!  It's for my youngest daughter (3) whom wants to be minnie mouse when asked what she wants to be when she grows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that is so big!  I will have to read over the photo posting guidelines up front again!  I learned that bias tape is NOT my best friend while making this



what a cute minnie dress! Don't give up on the bias tape just yet. It can be really versatile once you get the hang of working with it.



GrammytoMany said:


> WOW, I just read through over a week of post/photos...haven't figured out the multi-quoting...
> mprender- the Dumbo Outfit is so cute...I can't before someone didn't buy it.
> Smile5sunshire...love the Eater outfits on your kiddos and the outfit with the flower on the shirt...I'll have to try one of those flowers.
> D -- Love your Figment bag!!  Patience does look a little scary...don't think I've seen a button hole maker like that one  Sorry about Rufus...MM is so cute.
> Sandi S - Pooh & friends outfit is so cute...dd looks like she is freezing.
> teacher 1717 - good job on your first project.
> 4 monkeys - cute bags....
> So many folks I was trying to remember....so if I forgot anyone by name...there were alot of super cute outfits.
> Can't remember who had the shirt pattern - Butterick 5356....  I started to cut out a See & Sew B5345 this morning....I haven't made anything for myself in a long time so I can't wait to see how it comes out...
> Sheila



Oh I LOVE seeing other people's selfish sewing! Can't wait to see your new project!



Sandi S said:


> Here is my first custom for our August vacation - it's Farbenmix "Uli" top and skort with Heather Sue's Pooh cuties. Gracie insisted on wearing it today, but she wasn't happy with the temperature when we stepped outside for a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a productive day yesterday and also made this top for myself - it's not on my Disney list, but it's quick and will be cute for work with a different skirt or pants. (Butterick 5356)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off for Spring Break this week, so I am hoping to get a good start on my Disney sewing, but unfortunately I need to knock out some extra (boring) on the side non-sewing work so I can avoid spending Disney money on car maintenance! At least I can write test questions while I babysit the embroidery machine. I made about $150 while stitching out the Pooh appliques. (Diane, I know I still need to test that last one for you - will get to that probably tomorrow!)





Sandi S said:


> DD is 5 today and I gave her this (among a few other things):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



WOO HOO for spring break! I'm looking foward to this as I know I'll get to see all the neat things you sew while you are off of work! that's really cool that you are able to get extra money for doing the test questions and you can work on other stuff while you are doing it.  The Pooh Cuties outfit is great! Love the madras fabric you used in the skirt. AND your top turned out very nicely. HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY to your DD. I bet she just loved the backpack/doll carrier. Great job!



DiznyDi said:


> I'm loving all the creativity on this board!
> 
> I'm particularly fond of the Figment bag and wallet and would love to make one for myself.  Are you willing to give particulars: fabric, patterns used,ect....  Very, very nice.
> As an empty nester with no kids or grandkids to sew for yet, I guess I can put a little time in for myself!
> 
> Enjoy your day!



Yes make something nice for yourself! And then post pictures so we can all drool over it. 



MichelleRenee76 said:


> Morning Sewers!
> 
> My mother in law made pirate  outfits for my girls for our disney trip in 2 weeks (april 23).   Can anyone point me in a direction or place where I can have Mickey pirate appliques on them?  I have to get them back though by next Saturday.  I am near Detroit.
> 
> I have been lurking awhile here.. but I dont have enough messages to PM folks  or post images and am running out of time.
> 
> I will try and respond more to others to get my post count up.
> 
> (the outfits are tiered tank dresses with red solid, pirate print, and polka dot fabric with matching bloomers - I want the red solid part to have an applique)



I also was going to recommend trying to find Teresa's etsy shop and ordering from here. She has pre-made appliques that you then just iron onto the shirts.  I'm sure you could also sew them down onto the shirts. 



teacher1717 said:


> Ok, I hope this works, I've never posted a picture before (a night of firsts.)
> 
> Ok, I realize this is way amateur compared to the rest of you, but, I MADE IT!!!
> 
> I'm feeling very pleased with myself, it's a reuseable snack bag (if you couldn't tell .)
> 
> It only took me 2 tries to do it.



WOO HOO for 1st projects! I think you did a great job! Now, what are you going to make next?   And don't be afraid to ask even the most basic of sewing questions. I am still rather new to sewing myself and LOVE learning new tips and techniques from the more experienced seamstresses on here.  AND ROFL, I think D~ should start a running tally of just how many people she has inspired to take up sewing!  The number MUST be climbing up there! 



DMGeurts said:


> Oh- I almost forgot, I can share my latest bag, since the person I made it for has received it... For those of you following along in my TR - sorry you have to see it twice...
> 
> It's very similar to another Figment UPB I've done...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the zip wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



This Figment bag is great and I just loved the backstory for it! So glad you got to play a part in something so special.



4monkeys said:


> We went away for the weekend, so I am quite a bit behind on the posts. I will have to go back and read later once the kiddos are in bed.  We weren't supposed to come home until later today, but ended up leaving yesterday since Allison is still sick and her GI dr wanted to see her this morning.  I managaed to finish 2 more bags. I made one for Allison and Skye for our trip in June. SO excited!!
> 
> My moms Joanns in MD donated almost 3 yards of the flannel print for us to make pillowcases for GKTW. That's in addition to the ones they are making!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to make dinner!!  Enjoyed looking at the pictures on this page. Great job!



Your bags look great! Sorry that your DD is still having tummy issues and praying that she is feeling better today.





Dustykins said:


> I haven't shared anything in awhile (heck, I haven't made much of anything in awhile - I've had strep throat 4 times since the end of January and I'm having my tonsils removed in May).  Anyway, here's DD' birthday outfit (I made the tiara, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20120318_115625



I hate it when either I or my family goes through sick spells. Makes it really hard to get anything done! Glad you are feeling better and the birthday outfit for your DD came out very cute!




Sunshine


----------



## Disney Yooper

DMGeurts said:


> It's very similar to another Figment UPB I've done...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the zip wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I love your bags. Always so beautiful.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out. 










Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Diane and D~ for the information! I appreciate your help and willingness to share.


----------



## PurpleEars

4monkeys said:


> Ok my mom wanted me to clarify, the donation didn't come from joanns but from the sewing guild of the bel air mryland joann fabrics.  Sorry for the confusion!



What a nice gift from the sewing guild!



teacher1717 said:


> Ok, I hope this works, I've never posted a picture before (a night of firsts.)
> 
> Ok, I realize this is way amateur compared to the rest of you, but, I MADE IT!!!
> 
> I'm feeling very pleased with myself, it's a reuseable snack bag (if you couldn't tell  .)
> 
> It only took me 2 tries to do it.



Great job with your first project. The first one is always the hardest so I am glad you gave it a whirl. What do you plan to make next? (I like the fabric you chose too, by the way)



Sandi S said:


> Here is my first custom for our August vacation - it's Farbenmix "Uli" top and skort with Heather Sue's Pooh cuties. Gracie insisted on wearing it today, but she wasn't happy with the temperature when we stepped outside for a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a productive day yesterday and also made this top for myself - it's not on my Disney list, but it's quick and will be cute for work with a different skirt or pants. (Butterick 5356)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off for Spring Break this week, so I am hoping to get a good start on my Disney sewing, but unfortunately I need to knock out some extra (boring) on the side non-sewing work so I can avoid spending Disney money on car maintenance! At least I can write test questions while I babysit the embroidery machine. I made about $150 while stitching out the Pooh appliques. (Diane, I know I still need to test that last one for you - will get to that probably tomorrow!)



Great job on the outfit and your top! Too bad our trips don't overlap, otherwise I would have made a point to see your work in action! That's great that you could embroider and make money at the same time.



equinox said:


> I have been hanging around since the last thread halfway through (I did go back & read about 60 pgs of that one too!) & I love everything everyone does!  I got my first machine a few weeks ago for my bday & I have finished my first project!  It's for my youngest daughter (3) whom wants to be minnie mouse when asked what she wants to be when she grows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that is so big!  I will have to read over the photo posting guidelines up front again!  I learned that bias tape is NOT my best friend while making this!



Great job on the dress. I can't believe it is your first project!. Bias tape is a little bit difficult to work with, so I am sure you will be more comfortable with practice.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> PurpleEars - I love your outfits!  You are inspiring me to finally start sewing for myself (which is a new thing as I have onl really sewn for others).
> 
> Here are pictures of what I have been working on recently - the pioneer dress and pinafore.  I used the Carla C portrait peasant dress pattern and it was a dream to use!  For the pinafore, I used vintage instructions as to how to do it.
> 
> I am very happy how they turned out and I will definitely be using the Carla C pattern again!



Thanks. I try to encourage others to make things for themselves. That way you get exactly what you want!

Great job on the pinfore and peasant dress set. Did your DD enjoy her day at the pioneer village?



HS3kids said:


> Wow I need an embroidery machine! How cool are all these designs?! I am new to sewing, have to get a picture of my youngests quilt on here somehow.. Finally finished cutting the fabric for DS's quilt and starting the endless piecework. I have so  much fabric and so many ideas, its hard to find time to sew, and my machine/workstation is in my bedroom- DH works nights so is often napping before he goes in. By the time he leaves for work, I am falling asleep  BUT I have some Disney fabric and ideas galore now!
> My oldest DD wants me to show her how to sew (what little I know) so we are setting up Friday evening lessons...figure I have a better chance of staying up late when I dont have to be up for work at 6am the next day
> Keep the designs coming- I LOVE this thread!



Please share the pictures of your quilts! It is cool that your DD wants to learn how to sew. I am sure it will be a fun time for both of you!



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.



I really like those buttons on the shirt. They totally go with the Scooby Doo theme. Please tell your DS he made an excellent choice! The car organizer is such a smart idea!


----------



## Sandi S

PrincessMickey said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.



Totally adorable! My DD saw these and approved. ;-)


----------



## teacher1717

Oh my!  So many lovely things posted.  I have to figure out how to quotes multiple pictures.  But, I loved EVERYTHING!  The figment bad is amazing and I really loved the plaid pooh outfit.  The car organizer was a fab idea and the scooby shirt is super cute.

THanks for all the support! I used the same fabric to make 2 additional snack bags (in different sizes) and a cloth napkin.  I want to attempt some type of pattern tomorrow.  I'm going to look at some of the links I discovered (from the dis) and see what looks not so hard.  I'm off all week on spring break, so I have time to play around.  I bought a bunch of clearance fabric at wal-mart, so I feel like I can mess it up and not stress (too much  )

Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...

1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies 

2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Hey everyone. Well, I started making my first custom disney clothes this past weekend. So far, so good. I have two dresses made for DD and I'm now working on bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. (I'll post pics once I'm done these last three, I promise). I swear though, these bowlings shirts are going to kill me. It took me hours last night just to cut the fabric and I thought I'd have several hours to sew today and I ended up spending most of it working on the stripes on the front LOL. They're coming together nicely but I'm SLOW! Anyway, I have a question... I'm using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern... how important is the lining? I plan to use it for the sleeves but I'd like to skip it for the body. The bowlings shirts that were made for the boys for DD's wish trip a few years ago didn't have a lining but the fabric was much sturdier than the very light fabric I'm using. Do most of you use a lining? Should I with very light weight fabric? (Before this weekend I've only ever made furry costumes so I get very nervous right now with cutting and making sure my seams are even... when making a big furry dog or eeyore costume it never really mattered....)


----------



## DMGeurts

Queen of Cumberland said:


> DMGeurts - love your figment bag!  I have read your PTR and am currently reading your TR.  My dd loves your AG outfits and has been encouraging  me to make her some for her dolls.



Thanks!  And I love that you've read my PTR and my TR...  I hope you'll say hello the next time you are over there.  



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Here are pictures of what I have been working on recently - the pioneer dress and pinafore.  I used the Carla C portrait peasant dress pattern and it was a dream to use!  For the pinafore, I used vintage instructions as to how to do it.
> 
> I am very happy how they turned out and I will definitely be using the Carla C pattern again!



This turned out adorable!  You know what it reminds me of???  AG Kirsten's summer dress - amost a perfect girl sized replica! Great job!



smile5sunshine said:


> This Figment bag is great and I just loved the backstory for it! So glad you got to play a part in something so special.
> Sunshine



Thanks so much Sunny!!!  I loved the story behind it too...  I am just so happy that Lynn liked it!  



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.



I love the shirt - and the car organizer is brilliant!  You could very easily make one of those to organize your sewing scraps...  



teacher1717 said:


> Oh my!  So many lovely things posted.  I have to figure out how to quotes multiple pictures.  But, I loved EVERYTHING!  The figment bad is amazing and I really loved the plaid pooh outfit.  The car organizer was a fab idea and the scooby shirt is super cute.



Directions to multiquote...  There are 4 buttons at the bottom right of each post.  The first one is "Edit"  The second one is "Quote" the third one is "Multi-quote" and the fourth one is "Quick Reply" to activate the box at the bottom of the page.  So, as you are reading, just tap the middle button to multi quote and it should highlight orange for each post you click it on... when you are all ready to post, just hit "reply" at the bottom of the page, adn they should all be there.   



teacher1717 said:


> THanks for all the support! I used the same fabric to make 2 additional snack bags (in different sizes) and a cloth napkin.  I want to attempt some type of pattern tomorrow.  I'm going to look at some of the links I discovered (from the dis) and see what looks not so hard.  I'm off all week on spring break, so I have time to play around.  I bought a bunch of clearance fabric at wal-mart, so I feel like I can mess it up and not stress (too much  )
> 
> Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...



There's never any dumb sewing questions.    Don't be afraid to cut into that fabric - there's more where that came from.  



teacher1717 said:


> 1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies



3 parts for a straight line - and even that isn't fool proof.  LOL  Cutting mat with a grid, SHARP rotary cutter, and a 2' clear ruler as a cutting guide.  Make sure you are cutting with the grain in the proper direction.



teacher1717 said:


> 2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!



Lots of practice... I watch the side of my foot - but others do it differently - you just have to find what works best for you.  Some of it might be your machine too... if it zig zags - it might never make a perfect stitch...  All of my first items looked the same way - even if I was sewing straight as a board, it wasn't until I got patience that I had perfectly straight stitches.  Did that make sense???  LOL  Typing fast so I can get to bed.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

equinox said:


> I have been hanging around since the last thread halfway through (I did go back & read about 60 pgs of that one too!) & I love everything everyone does!  I got my first machine a few weeks ago for my bday & I have finished my first project!  It's for my youngest daughter (3) whom wants to be minnie mouse when asked what she wants to be when she grows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that is so big!  I will have to read over the photo posting guidelines up front again!  I learned that bias tape is NOT my best friend while making this!


Welcome to the group!  Your Minnie dress is a wonderful first project.   And I love that she wants to be Minnie Mouse when she grows up!



Queen of Cumberland said:


>


Excellent job on the pioneer dress.  The peasant dress was perfect for it!  I love all of CarlaC's patterns!



DMGeurts said:


> I saw that Diane already answered you...  Welcome and thanks for the compliment.  Diane is right, the pattern that she told you about is very similar to mine... there are quite a few construction details that are different - but for the most part, it's the same.  As far as the fabrics I used - it was just some that I had laying around, I know the striped one is OOP - I haven't been able to find anymore of it.  So that will probably be my last bag with that fabric, unless I get lucky
> D~


I am still waiting for you to draft your pattern so that we can buy it!  I always love how your bags turn out!



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a car organizer.


The Scooby Doo shirt is great!  I love the bone shaped buttons.  They are perfect for it!  The car organizer is a wonderful idea.  I had those when my girls were younger and it did help keep the car much neater.



DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Diane and D~ for the information! I appreciate your help and willingness to share.


Now I can't wait to see what bag you make!



teacher1717 said:


> I bought a bunch of clearance fabric at wal-mart, so I feel like I can mess it up and not stress (too much  )
> 
> Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...
> 
> 1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies
> 
> 2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!


Good idea to buy the clearance fabric that you don't mind messing up some!  So for your questions:
1.  To cut the fabric straight you need the rotary cutter and the mat.  I use a 4 inch wide by 18 inch long quilting ruler.  I do have a bit of harder time because I am a lefty and the rotary cutters are set up for right handed people but I am used to it!

2.  In order to sew straight, I follow the seam allowance guides on the metal plate near my presser foot.  I also use where the presser foot lines up on the fabric as a guide.  A lot of it is practice.  When my younger dd was first learning to sew, we used a marker and made some lines on plain white paper.  She sewed over the lines to practice her straight seams.  It worked pretty well.




casper_jj11 said:


> Anyway, I have a question... I'm using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern... how important is the lining? I plan to use it for the sleeves but I'd like to skip it for the body. The bowlings shirts that were made for the boys for DD's wish trip a few years ago didn't have a lining but the fabric was much sturdier than the very light fabric I'm using. Do most of you use a lining? Should I with very light weight fabric? (Before this weekend I've only ever made furry costumes so I get very nervous right now with cutting and making sure my seams are even... when making a big furry dog or eeyore costume it never really mattered....)



I never line the bowling shirts when I make them.  It has always worked out ok for us.  If you are concerned that your fabric is extremely lightweight then you could line them.  Buy some inexpensive muslin or something similar for the lining.


----------



## PrincessMickey

casper_jj11 said:


> Hey everyone. Well, I started making my first custom disney clothes this past weekend. So far, so good. I have two dresses made for DD and I'm now working on bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. (I'll post pics once I'm done these last three, I promise). I swear though, these bowlings shirts are going to kill me. It took me hours last night just to cut the fabric and I thought I'd have several hours to sew today and I ended up spending most of it working on the stripes on the front LOL. They're coming together nicely but I'm SLOW! Anyway, I have a question... I'm using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern... how important is the lining? I plan to use it for the sleeves but I'd like to skip it for the body. The bowlings shirts that were made for the boys for DD's wish trip a few years ago didn't have a lining but the fabric was much sturdier than the very light fabric I'm using. Do most of you use a lining? Should I with very light weight fabric? (Before this weekend I've only ever made furry costumes so I get very nervous right now with cutting and making sure my seams are even... when making a big furry dog or eeyore costume it never really mattered....)



Don't worry, I'm a super slow sewer also. For the bowling shirts you do not need lining. Like you most of my sleeves are lined but that's it. In the summer it is much cooler without the lining, especially in Disney the cooler the better. If you look a few posts back I just posted a Scooby Doo bowling shirt made out of cotton with no lining. If you have any more questions ask away.


----------



## DiznyDi

dianemom2 said:


> ...
> 
> I am still waiting for you to draft your pattern so that we can buy it!  I always love how your bags turn out



Is there even the slightest possibility that D~ will draft her pattern?  I'm getting excited here.


----------



## mphalens

So much fabulousness!  I'm not sure how on earth I got 5 pages behind though   I'm still trying to figure out this "new to me" computer though . . . so I'll blame it on that 



PrincessMickey said:


> Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.



Do you mind sharing which pattern or tutorial you used (if you used one)???  I really need to make a couple of these for my car . . .


----------



## smile5sunshine

teacher1717 said:


> Oh my!  So many lovely things posted.  I have to figure out how to quotes multiple pictures.  But, I loved EVERYTHING!  The figment bad is amazing and I really loved the plaid pooh outfit.  The car organizer was a fab idea and the scooby shirt is super cute.
> 
> THanks for all the support! I used the same fabric to make 2 additional snack bags (in different sizes) and a cloth napkin.  I want to attempt some type of pattern tomorrow.  I'm going to look at some of the links I discovered (from the dis) and see what looks not so hard.  I'm off all week on spring break, so I have time to play around.  I bought a bunch of clearance fabric at wal-mart, so I feel like I can mess it up and not stress (too much  )
> 
> Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...
> 
> 1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies
> 
> 2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!



For a first pattern, I (and everyone else on here too probably) would suggest the Easy Fit Pants pattern by CarlaC. It goes together in a snap and is VERY forgiving. Plus, her patterns are really set up more like picture tutorials and she gives lots of pointers on sewing techniques along the way. The pattern is available in both kid and adult sizes and would make a PERFECT pair of pj shorts/bottoms. That way even if they are a little flawed, you should still be able to get some good use out of them.

1.) Yes if you are trying to cut things that are straight lines then the rotary cutter is a GOD send. It makes things so much more precise and speedy!  If you are trying to cut around a pattern, my favorite thing to do is to trace around the pattern with washable markers (the kinds your kids probably use for school), and then cut out the pattern.

2.) For me, I use the edge of my presser foot. My foot is 1/4" away from the needle, but some presser feet are wider than others.  There is also probably markings on the switchplate you can use as a guide.  For some patterns, I have to use the markings on the switch plate because they use different seam allowances, however if I'm top stitching then I always use my presser foot as my guide because I get the cleanest look that way. 

Hope that helps! 



casper_jj11 said:


> Hey everyone. Well, I started making my first custom disney clothes this past weekend. So far, so good. I have two dresses made for DD and I'm now working on bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. (I'll post pics once I'm done these last three, I promise). I swear though, these bowlings shirts are going to kill me. It took me hours last night just to cut the fabric and I thought I'd have several hours to sew today and I ended up spending most of it working on the stripes on the front LOL. They're coming together nicely but I'm SLOW! Anyway, I have a question... I'm using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern... how important is the lining? I plan to use it for the sleeves but I'd like to skip it for the body. The bowlings shirts that were made for the boys for DD's wish trip a few years ago didn't have a lining but the fabric was much sturdier than the very light fabric I'm using. Do most of you use a lining? Should I with very light weight fabric? (Before this weekend I've only ever made furry costumes so I get very nervous right now with cutting and making sure my seams are even... when making a big furry dog or eeyore costume it never really mattered....)



Don't loose heart yet! I find that the first time working through a pattern always takes me the longest because it takes a time or two to get the process down. However, I bet that once you have a couple under your belt, you will be zipping through the pattern.  I have never made the bowling shirts before, but if you DO want to line them, then I suggest some muslin. It is lightweight and CHEAP!  Can't wait to see pics!



mphalens said:


> So much fabulousness!  I'm not sure how on earth I got 5 pages behind though   I'm still trying to figure out this "new to me" computer though . . . so I'll blame it on that :surfweb



Congrats the "new to you" computer! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.



LOVE the buttons your DS chose for his shirt. I agree with others in that I think it really fits the theme!  And great job on the car organizer! Hopefully it works and your car will be much neater!

AH crud, I forgot to grab D~'s quote too but I'm so glad you mentioned that you might never get a completely straight line if your machine has a zig-zag stitch.  It's been bugging me for ages that the straight stitch on my machine is just a smidge off and I could never quite figure out why. But now that you brought up the zig-zag stitch it makes perfect sense! So thanks cause you probably just saved me from having some sort of mental breakdown later on down the road. 


Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

teacher1717 said:


> Oh my!  So many lovely things posted.  I have to figure out how to quotes multiple pictures.  But, I loved EVERYTHING!  The figment bad is amazing and I really loved the plaid pooh outfit.  The car organizer was a fab idea and the scooby shirt is super cute.
> 
> THanks for all the support! I used the same fabric to make 2 additional snack bags (in different sizes) and a cloth napkin.  I want to attempt some type of pattern tomorrow.  I'm going to look at some of the links I discovered (from the dis) and see what looks not so hard.  I'm off all week on spring break, so I have time to play around.  I bought a bunch of clearance fabric at wal-mart, so I feel like I can mess it up and not stress (too much  )
> 
> Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...
> 
> 1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies
> 
> 2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!



1, rotary cutter and a sturdy clear grid ruler is a necessity for straight cut projects

2. I use either my presser foot or the markings of the needle plate to lined up my fabric and sew straight.



casper_jj11 said:


> Hey everyone. Well, I started making my first custom disney clothes this past weekend. So far, so good. I have two dresses made for DD and I'm now working on bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. (I'll post pics once I'm done these last three, I promise). I swear though, these bowlings shirts are going to kill me. It took me hours last night just to cut the fabric and I thought I'd have several hours to sew today and I ended up spending most of it working on the stripes on the front LOL. They're coming together nicely but I'm SLOW! Anyway, I have a question... I'm using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern... how important is the lining? I plan to use it for the sleeves but I'd like to skip it for the body. The bowlings shirts that were made for the boys for DD's wish trip a few years ago didn't have a lining but the fabric was much sturdier than the very light fabric I'm using. Do most of you use a lining? Should I with very light weight fabric? (Before this weekend I've only ever made furry costumes so I get very nervous right now with cutting and making sure my seams are even... when making a big furry dog or eeyore costume it never really mattered....)



I never line that type of shirt - not counting the facings at the button holes or back yoke.

I have the fronts of two sleeveless tees for my older boys embroidered and ready to sew together in the morning. I am thinking I will do a skirt for DD next after those.


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> Here is my first custom for our August vacation - it's Farbenmix "Uli" top and skort with Heather Sue's Pooh cuties. Gracie insisted on wearing it today, but she wasn't happy with the temperature when we stepped outside for a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a productive day yesterday and also made this top for myself - it's not on my Disney list, but it's quick and will be cute for work with a different skirt or pants. (Butterick 5356)
> 
> 
> I'm off for Spring Break this week, so I am hoping to get a good start on my Disney sewing, but unfortunately I need to knock out some extra (boring) on the side non-sewing work so I can avoid spending Disney money on car maintenance! At least I can write test questions while I babysit the embroidery machine. I made about $150 while stitching out the Pooh appliques. (Diane, I know I still need to test that last one for you - will get to that probably tomorrow!)


Just adorable!  I especially love the plaid patchwork -- I think I like it so much b/c my dh detests plaid so my kids never get anything made with plaid so that when I see something so cute with it I adore it!   And your dd looks really sweet in the outfit. Your shirt is great too.


equinox said:


> I have been hanging around since the last thread halfway through (I did go back & read about 60 pgs of that one too!) & I love everything everyone does!  I got my first machine a few weeks ago for my bday & I have finished my first project!  It's for my youngest daughter (3) whom wants to be minnie mouse when asked what she wants to be when she grows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that is so big!  I will have to read over the photo posting guidelines up front again!  I learned that bias tape is NOT my best friend while making this!


Really cute!   You will find bias tape much easier to work with on straight lines.  We like big pictures too -- but the only way I know to thumbnail them with quoting is if they are posted via photobucket, so I often leave the pics out when quoting if I can't thumbnail them.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Here are pictures of what I have been working on recently - the pioneer dress and pinafore.  I used the Carla C portrait peasant dress pattern and it was a dream to use!  For the pinafore, I used vintage instructions as to how to do it.
> 
> I am very happy how they turned out and I will definitely be using the Carla C pattern again!


That turned out perfect!!!!  I hesitated on buying on that pattern of Carla's and I have used it so many times since I actually did buy it -- it goes together so quickly.


PrincessMickey said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.


Great bowling shirt and fabulous car organizer -- I really need to make those for my car since the back seat often looks like a toy shop.



teacher1717 said:


> Oh my!  So many lovely things posted.  I have to figure out how to quotes multiple pictures.  But, I loved EVERYTHING!  The figment bad is amazing and I really loved the plaid pooh outfit.  The car organizer was a fab idea and the scooby shirt is super cute.
> 
> THanks for all the support! I used the same fabric to make 2 additional snack bags (in different sizes) and a cloth napkin.  I want to attempt some type of pattern tomorrow.  I'm going to look at some of the links I discovered (from the dis) and see what looks not so hard.  I'm off all week on spring break, so I have time to play around.  I bought a bunch of clearance fabric at wal-mart, so I feel like I can mess it up and not stress (too much  )
> 
> Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...
> 
> 1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies
> 
> 2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!


I think everyone has already answered, but I agree -- use a rotary cutter and a straight edge on your mat.  And for the straight lines you can line up with the edge of your foot (usually works for 1/4" seams) or markings on your plate.  Sometimes if I'm sewing or serging something odd I will use a piece of painter's tape on my machine to mark it.



casper_jj11 said:


> Hey everyone. Well, I started making my first custom disney clothes this past weekend. So far, so good. I have two dresses made for DD and I'm now working on bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. (I'll post pics once I'm done these last three, I promise). I swear though, these bowlings shirts are going to kill me. It took me hours last night just to cut the fabric and I thought I'd have several hours to sew today and I ended up spending most of it working on the stripes on the front LOL. They're coming together nicely but I'm SLOW! Anyway, I have a question... I'm using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern... how important is the lining? I plan to use it for the sleeves but I'd like to skip it for the body. The bowlings shirts that were made for the boys for DD's wish trip a few years ago didn't have a lining but the fabric was much sturdier than the very light fabric I'm using. Do most of you use a lining? Should I with very light weight fabric? (Before this weekend I've only ever made furry costumes so I get very nervous right now with cutting and making sure my seams are even... when making a big furry dog or eeyore costume it never really mattered....)


I make my unlined -- I started lining them with muslin but it really is a waste of time and money -- they even look nicer unlined.



DiznyDi said:


> Is there even the slightest possibility that D~ will draft her pattern?  I'm getting excited here.


She had at one time talked about it but since someone found the other pattern I think she may have decided not to draft it -- they really appear similar.  You can always tweak any pattern a bit to get pockets where you'd like and such.  You could also ask D if she has the other pattern -- she very may since she said there were construction differences.  I know D's bags get rave reviews and she does a very professional job with everything.  I think a lot of people that sew order from her anyway.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I am still waiting for you to draft your pattern so that we can buy it!  I always love how your bags turn out!





DiznyDi said:


> Is there even the slightest possibility that D~ will draft her pattern?  I'm getting excited here.



I still plan on trying to draft it...  I need to find the time though...



VBAndrea said:


> She had at one time talked about it but since someone found the other pattern I think she may have decided not to draft it -- they really appear similar.  You can always tweak any pattern a bit to get pockets where you'd like and such.  You could also ask D if she has the other pattern -- she very may since she said there were construction differences.  I know D's bags get rave reviews and she does a very professional job with everything.  I think a lot of people that sew order from her anyway.



Awww... Thanks Andrea!  That is such a nice compliment!

I do not have the other pattern.  I chose not to buy it, just because mine is sooo similar - I didn't want that pattern maker to think I had stolen her idea.  Does that make sense?  I do know, just by looking at the completed bags, that there are a few construction details that are different - I am not sure about the finished size difference - and I am not sure what the interior of those bags look like - so the insides might be totally different too?  I also know that my zippers are constructed differently...  But the bags are very similar, and many have made bags from the other pattern that look quite close to mine.  I will admit, that since that pattern has been discovered, I have moved the development of my pattern to the back burner...  If there is still a huge call for it - I'd be willing to draft it - I just don't want to waste time drafting it if I am only going to sell 4 or 5 - because so many others already have the other pattern.  Does that make sense?

*****I also want to add - for those of you not following my TR - I just did a fun update yesterday, we had something exciting happen to us on our AK day - and I revealed yesterday what it was...*  I plan to continue to update more about it today and possibly tomorrow, so if you haven't been over there yet - please stop by to say hello.  And if the size of my TR intimidates you - I try to keep my Table of Contents up to date, so you can avoid all the chatter (which is sometimes quite hilarious) and just read it via the ToC.   

D~


----------



## tricia

Lots of great stuff.  Can't really quote pics cause I'm on the iPad.

Bowling shirt - love the Scooby shirt.  My son wears these shirts over TShirts, and never buttons them, I sometimes wonder why I even sew buttons on his.

Joanne - I don't line my bowling shirts either.  I did for my first one, but my son did not like the way it draped, said it was too stiff and he wanted it more flowy, so I haven't lined one since.  I have to agree with him, they do hang better without the lining.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

So inspired by all of you, I have been reading through the pages of this thread for the past several days and have been truly enjoying every moment of it.  I am more of a quilter than a seamstress but recently we began planning a trip to Disney and I have been so inspired to make Disney clothes for my three daughters!  I made a few pillowcase dresses and then one dress from my own pattern that I just sort of made up...I will post pictures once I'm able...I still haven't commented enough to be able to!  I do have a blog though, I will add it to my signature and you can see what I've been making.

I wanted to ask, for those of you who have embroidery machines, do any of you have any thoughts or feelings on a Brother?  I am interested in just a basic embroidery machine, I cannot really afford to get a top of the line right now, but I know if I had even something basic I would do a lot with it.

Oh - and _*Equinox*_, I made my 11 month old's pillowcase "top" from the same Minnie material!  So cute!


----------



## SallyfromDE

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> So inspired by all of you, I have been reading through the pages of this thread for the past several days and have been truly enjoying every moment of it.  I am more of a quilter than a seamstress but recently we began planning a trip to Disney and I have been so inspired to make Disney clothes for my three daughters!  I made a few pillowcase dresses and then one dress from my own pattern that I just sort of made up...I will post pictures once I'm able...I still haven't commented enough to be able to!  I do have a blog though, I will add it to my signature and you can see what I've been making.
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have embroidery machines, do any of you have any thoughts or feelings on a Brother?  I am interested in just a basic embroidery machine, I cannot really afford to get a top of the line right now, but I know if I had even something basic I would do a lot with it.
> 
> Oh - and _*Equinox*_, I made my 11 month old's pillowcase "top" from the same Minnie material!  So cute!



You'll find that quite a few people here have a Brother, the 770 being the most popular.


----------



## Blyssfull

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> So inspired by all of you, I have been reading through the pages of this thread for the past several days and have been truly enjoying every moment of it.  I am more of a quilter than a seamstress but recently we began planning a trip to Disney and I have been so inspired to make Disney clothes for my three daughters!  I made a few pillowcase dresses and then one dress from my own pattern that I just sort of made up...I will post pictures once I'm able...I still haven't commented enough to be able to!  I do have a blog though, I will add it to my signature and you can see what I've been making.
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have embroidery machines, do any of you have any thoughts or feelings on a Brother?  I am interested in just a basic embroidery machine, I cannot really afford to get a top of the line right now, but I know if I had even something basic I would do a lot with it.
> 
> Oh - and _*Equinox*_, I made my 11 month old's pillowcase "top" from the same Minnie material!  So cute!



A lot of us here have the  Brother PE770. I love it! and would definitely recommend it to anyone. 


Ughh, I'm so far behind, AGAIN! I've sifted through all the pictures and everything is super cute! I really enjoy embroidery but I'm not a big fan of sewing...That's probably a terrible thing to admit on the Disboutiquers board huh?    I'm thankful for the all tricks and tips y'all post tho, it's really good stuff to keep in mind when I start sewing for my STILL unnamed niece. 

I just saw your post on facebook about joining the next launch D~, I'm so excited to see what you make! Is it going to be an original? I really need to get over to your, err I mean Andrea's, TR but I'm so far behind over there too. 


I still haven't done much Disney related stuff... I've had a wedding shower to make gifts for and so forth. I used Walmart brand pillowcase 2/$5.00 for the pillowcases and I really don't like the way it turned out. I think they would look much nicer on some better pillowcases. I always buy my pillowcases in a sheet set and didn't realize how expensive it is to just buy pillowcases. :/ 





I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again. 






I'm sick of winding bobbin!!!!!!!! But I'm so worried about buying all those pre-wound and my machine not liking them. I did learn something really important about my machine while making these...Hopefully it'll be helpful to someone else... When winding my bobbins if I don't have the bobbin thread tight enough around the third step (through the little metal part with the round "button") then my bobbin will be wonky and not wound tight. I also figured out a lot of the sulky thread has little pieces of plastic sticking out from the top and bottom of the spool of thread and it was catching my thread and causing it to shred and break a lot so I filed them down with a metal nail file and that seems to have fixed the problem. 

Hope everyone had a Happy Easter! I loved seeing everyone's kiddos all dressed up!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

SallyfromDE said:


> You'll find that quite a few people here have a Brother, the 770 being the most popular.



Oh thank you!  I will go and look that one up - I am torn between an embroidery machine and a serger.  I found a Brother serger as well for a very reasonable price and though I so badly want to be able to do embroidery now I'm wondering if the serger is more the "necessity".


----------



## dianemom2

DiznyDi said:


> Is there even the slightest possibility that D~ will draft her pattern?  I'm getting excited here.


I know that D had considered drafting her pattern.  I did have to add interior zippered pockets to the pattern from Dog Under My Desk.  I know that D's pattern would be great because she is a perfectionist in all her sewing.



DMGeurts said:


> I still plan on trying to draft it...  I need to find the time though...
> 
> 
> I do not have the other pattern.  I chose not to buy it, just because mine is sooo similar - I didn't want that pattern maker to think I had stolen her idea.  Does that make sense?  I do know, just by looking at the completed bags, that there are a few construction details that are different - I am not sure about the finished size difference - and I am not sure what the interior of those bags look like - so the insides might be totally different too?  I also know that my zippers are constructed differently...  But the bags are very similar, and many have made bags from the other pattern that look quite close to mine.  I will admit, that since that pattern has been discovered, I have moved the development of my pattern to the back burner...  If there is still a huge call for it - I'd be willing to draft it - I just don't want to waste time drafting it if I am only going to sell 4 or 5 - because so many others already have the other pattern.  Does that make sense?
> D~


I still think you should draft your pattern.  You have such a following on here with people wanting to know how you do your bags that I think you would sell a bunch of the patterns.  I also think you should draft a pattern for your coin purses since they are so cute!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have embroidery machines, do any of you have any thoughts or feelings on a Brother?  I am interested in just a basic embroidery machine, I cannot really afford to get a top of the line right now, but I know if I had even something basic I would do a lot with it.


Welcome to the group and I  can't wait to see pictures of your sewing! I know a lot of people on here buy the Brother PE 770 from the Home Shopping Network and from Overstock.com.  I think somebody else recently posted that Amazon.com had a very good price on it too.  You can also watch your local Craigslist ads to see what comes up.  My Babylock machine was something that I bought second hand and got a very good price on it.  I bought an embroidery machine first and then I got my serger.  I love having all 3 of my machines!



Blyssfull said:


> http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt335/blyss_full/IMAG0268.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again.


I love the pillowcases and towels.  Do you have a Ross or a Marshalls near you?  Those are great places to buy pillowcases without spending a fortune and I think that the quality is better than what I've found at Walmart.  The towels are great!  I love the embossed design.


----------



## VBAndrea

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> So inspired by all of you, I have been reading through the pages of this thread for the past several days and have been truly enjoying every moment of it.  I am more of a quilter than a seamstress but recently we began planning a trip to Disney and I have been so inspired to make Disney clothes for my three daughters!  I made a few pillowcase dresses and then one dress from my own pattern that I just sort of made up...I will post pictures once I'm able...I still haven't commented enough to be able to!  I do have a blog though, I will add it to my signature and you can see what I've been making.
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have embroidery machines, do any of you have any thoughts or feelings on a Brother?  I am interested in just a basic embroidery machine, I cannot really afford to get a top of the line right now, but I know if I had even something basic I would do a lot with it.
> 
> Oh - and _*Equinox*_, I made my 11 month old's pillowcase "top" from the same Minnie material!  So cute!


I have the Brother PE 770 as well and love it.  I also saw you might want a serger -- if you are a sewer I would do the serger first.  If you are like Beth and don't care for sewing as much then go with the embroidery machine first.



DMGeurts said:


> I do not have the other pattern.  I chose not to buy it, just because mine is sooo similar - I didn't want that pattern maker to think I had stolen her idea.  Does that make sense?  I do know, just by looking at the completed bags, that there are a few construction details that are different - I am not sure about the finished size difference - and I am not sure what the interior of those bags look like - so the insides might be totally different too?  I also know that my zippers are constructed differently...  But the bags are very similar, and many have made bags from the other pattern that look quite close to mine.  I will admit, that since that pattern has been discovered, I have moved the development of my pattern to the back burner...  If there is still a huge call for it - I'd be willing to draft it - I just don't want to waste time drafting it if I am only going to sell 4 or 5 - because so many others already have the other pattern.  Does that make sense?
> 
> *****I also want to add - for those of you not following my TR - I just did a fun update yesterday, we had something exciting happen to us on our AK day - and I revealed yesterday what it was...*  I plan to continue to update more about it today and possibly tomorrow, so if you haven't been over there yet - please stop by to say hello.  And if the size of my TR intimidates you - I try to keep my Table of Contents up to date, so you can avoid all the chatter (which is sometimes quite hilarious) and just read it via the ToC.
> 
> D~


I haven't really studied either bag -- I just figure I can adapt any pattern to suit my needs so I never really compared differences between yours and the Dog one.  I do want to get a pattern (either would work for me, b/c I'll likely tweak it anyway) and had intended to already but sewing is on the back burner for me.  With spring here yard work consumes too much of my time.  Apparently eating does too -- I've gained 9 pounds.  DH got me a new tv for our bedroom though (an early Mother's Day present) so I did do a workout today 



Blyssfull said:


> A lot of us here have the  Brother PE770. I love it! and would definitely recommend it to anyone.
> 
> 
> Ughh, I'm so far behind, AGAIN! I've sifted through all the pictures and everything is super cute! I really enjoy embroidery but I'm not a big fan of sewing...That's probably a terrible thing to admit on the Disboutiquers board huh?    I'm thankful for the all tricks and tips y'all post tho, it's really good stuff to keep in mind when I start sewing for my STILL unnamed niece.
> 
> I just saw your post on facebook about joining the next launch D~, I'm so excited to see what you make! Is it going to be an original? I really need to get over to your, err I mean Andrea's, TR but I'm so far behind over there too.
> 
> 
> I still haven't done much Disney related stuff... I've had a wedding shower to make gifts for and so forth. I used Walmart brand pillowcase 2/$5.00 for the pillowcases and I really don't like the way it turned out. I think they would look much nicer on some better pillowcases. I always buy my pillowcases in a sheet set and didn't realize how expensive it is to just buy pillowcases. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of winding bobbin!!!!!!!! But I'm so worried about buying all those pre-wound and my machine not liking them. I did learn something really important about my machine while making these...Hopefully it'll be helpful to someone else... When winding my bobbins if I don't have the bobbin thread tight enough around the third step (through the little metal part with the round "button") then my bobbin will be wonky and not wound tight. I also figured out a lot of the sulky thread has little pieces of plastic sticking out from the top and bottom of the spool of thread and it was catching my thread and causing it to shred and break a lot so I filed them down with a metal nail file and that seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Easter! I loved seeing everyone's kiddos all dressed up!


The pillow cases are great but I especially love the towels!  Very cool embroidery on them!

OK, your tip would have helped me in the past but I switched to just winding the bobbins on my sewing machine b/c of the problems I had on the embroidery machine.  But now I guess I know why I had inconsistent results.  My machine didn't like Sulky thread and I have the same machine you do.  It would snap but it was not from the spool -- I actually unwind most my Sulky thread and put them on a regular spool b/c the way they get caught so easily drives me insane.

Like Diane already said, I was going to suggest buying pillow cases at Ross.  That's where I buy mine (and my sheet sets too).


----------



## SallyfromDE

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Oh thank you!  I will go and look that one up - I am torn between an embroidery machine and a serger.  I found a Brother serger as well for a very reasonable price and though I so badly want to be able to do embroidery now I'm wondering if the serger is more the "necessity".



Well, I might consider the serger. It cleans up the stitching on your garments. But, how important is that for you? Do you have  a sewing store near you? There are some good second hand machines. Depending on your budget, you might be able to work out both.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Thanks for all the compliments!!



mphalens said:


> Do you mind sharing which pattern or tutorial you used (if you used one)???  I really need to make a couple of these for my car . . .



I used this tutorial and made my own changes. I didn't like the eyelets on the bottom, they are so big they take away so much from the pockets and I wasn't too keen on the big strap on the top. I had some cord elastic on hand so I put button holes on the back of the binding on the top and bottom. I used two pieces of elastic one for the top and one for the bottom and used the binding as a casing. I can take pictures if you want to see the back better.

http://sew4home.com/projects/storage-solutions/894-kick-off-to-summer-travels-car-caddy


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Oh- I almost forgot, I can share my latest bag, since the person I made it for has received it... For those of you following along in my TR - sorry you have to see it twice...

It's very similar to another Figment UPB I've done...

Front:





Back:





Inside:





And the zip wallet





D~[/QUOTE]

D
PLEEEEEEEAAAAAASE, PLEEEEEEEAAAAASE, PLEEEEEEAAAAASE when are you going to start selling your bag pattern?  I LOOOOVE your bag and I want one REAAAAAALY badly.  I keep looking at other patterns and they are just not the same as yours.  I even tried to make a pattern myself and it turned out awful.  PLEEEEASE let me know and I will buy it immediately.  I NEED THIS BAG!  okay sorry to scream but I am a little  frustrated.  Thank you for listening.
Lynn


----------



## teacher1717

THanks for the advice.  I will take a look at the pattern today!!!



smile5sunshine said:


> For a first pattern, I (and everyone else on here too probably) would suggest the Easy Fit Pants pattern by CarlaC. It goes together in a snap and is VERY forgiving. Plus, her patterns are really set up more like picture tutorials and she gives lots of pointers on sewing techniques along the way. The pattern is available in both kid and adult sizes and would make a PERFECT pair of pj shorts/bottoms. That way even if they are a little flawed, you should still be able to get some good use out of them.
> 
> 1.) Yes if you are trying to cut things that are straight lines then the rotary cutter is a GOD send. It makes things so much more precise and speedy!  If you are trying to cut around a pattern, my favorite thing to do is to trace around the pattern with washable markers (the kinds your kids probably use for school), and then cut out the pattern.
> 
> 2.) For me, I use the edge of my presser foot. My foot is 1/4" away from the needle, but some presser feet are wider than others.  There is also probably markings on the switchplate you can use as a guide.  For some patterns, I have to use the markings on the switch plate because they use different seam allowances, however if I'm top stitching then I always use my presser foot as my guide because I get the cleanest look that way.
> 
> \


----------



## mphalens

Blyssfull said:


> I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of winding bobbin!!!!!!!! But I'm so worried about buying all those pre-wound and my machine not liking them. I did learn something really important about my machine while making these...Hopefully it'll be helpful to someone else... When winding my bobbins if I don't have the bobbin thread tight enough around the third step (through the little metal part with the round "button") then my bobbin will be wonky and not wound tight. I also figured out a lot of the sulky thread has little pieces of plastic sticking out from the top and bottom of the spool of thread and it was catching my thread and causing it to shred and break a lot so I filed them down with a metal nail file and that seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Easter! I loved seeing everyone's kiddos all dressed up!



Okay - Where did you buy that embossing font?  LOVE that!!!!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!  And I guess I should also ask, does it come in a 4x4 size?

I know i don't have a 770, but I do have a brother machine . . .other than the bobbin that came with the machine (pre-wound) I have been using pre-wound bobbins from Long Creek Mills and they are fabulous!  I haven't had any problems with them at all (and although they happened to come with my machine since the woman that originally bought it went to LCM and bought a bunch of supplies and then never opened the machine, I checked the price and they seem to be very reasonable. . . they'll even send you one of each to try in your machine for $1.00 (includes shipping).  
http://www.longcreekmills.com/product/bobbins.html

Or if our machines take the same kind, I can drop one in the mail to you 
I really need to find someone with this machine that can show me (in person) how to use it OTHER than embroidery . . .



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks for all the compliments!!
> 
> 
> 
> I used this tutorial and made my own changes. I didn't like the eyelets on the bottom, they are so big they take away so much from the pockets and I wasn't too keen on the big strap on the top. I had some cord elastic on hand so I put button holes on the back of the binding on the top and bottom. I used two pieces of elastic one for the top and one for the bottom and used the binding as a casing. I can take pictures if you want to see the back better.
> 
> http://sew4home.com/projects/storage-solutions/894-kick-off-to-summer-travels-car-caddy



Thanks for sharing!!!!  What you said makes perfect sense!!!



lynnanddbyz said:


> D
> PLEEEEEEEAAAAAASE, PLEEEEEEEAAAAASE, PLEEEEEEAAAAASE when are you going to start selling your bag pattern?  I LOOOOVE your bag and I want one REAAAAAALY badly.  I keep looking at other patterns and they are just not the same as yours.  I even tried to make a pattern myself and it turned out awful.  PLEEEEASE let me know and I will buy it immediately.  I NEED THIS BAG!  okay sorry to scream but I am a little  frustrated.  Thank you for listening.
> Lynn




Hey D~  I think Lynn likes your bag  
I know I absolutely love mine!  Love love love!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.







BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!

This is why I have not been as productive at the sewing machine as I have in the past....but the fatigue is getting better now.

It would be great if we could take the new LO to WDW after the big reopen at MK in 2013


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!
> 
> This is why I have not been as productive at the sewing machine as I have in the past....but the fatigue is getting better now.
> 
> It would be great if we could take the new LO to WDW after the big reopen at MK in 2013



Love that picture! I remember oohing and ahhing over the dress when you posted it. . . 

And congrats on your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

Meshell2002 said:


> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!



I remember your beautiful dress from when you posted it before.  It is amazing and I just love it!  I wish I'd made something like that for my girls when they were little.

Congratulations on your big news!  I hope that it is a smooth and easy pregnancy.


----------



## casper_jj11

Sooo many beautiful things posted lately!

Thanks so much for all the advice re lining in bowling shirts. No lining it is... woohoo! So, another related question, the pattern called for sewing the lining to the shirt by attaching with a 1/4in join on the bottom... that would have ultimately been the hem on the bottom of the shirt. If there's no lining, how do you hem the bottom? Do you use a double fold and sew? Or a single fold and sew? For the latter would you sew and do a zigzag to make sure the fabric doesnt run? If that's the case, do you zigzag the single layer first and then fold to hem or somehow do it after?.... I'm so pattern dependant its sad ...


----------



## mphalens

casper_jj11 said:


> Sooo many beautiful things posted lately!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the advice re lining in bowling shirts. No lining it is... woohoo! So, another related question, the pattern called for sewing the lining to the shirt by attaching with a 1/4in join on the bottom... that would have ultimately been the hem on the bottom of the shirt. If there's no lining, how do you hem the bottom? Do you use a double fold and sew? Or a single fold and sew? For the latter would you sew and do a zigzag to make sure the fabric doesnt run? If that's the case, do you zigzag the single layer first and then fold to hem or somehow do it after?.... I'm so pattern dependant its sad ...



I know someone will remember WHERE it is, but there is a tutorial someplace for how to make the bowling shirt without the lining . . . I would know where it was, except the bowling shirts were one of the things my mom ended up sewing for me for our trip when I was running out of time.  From what I hear though, the tutorial is FABULOUS!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Blyssfull said:


> A lot of us here have the  Brother PE770. I love it! and would definitely recommend it to anyone.
> 
> 
> Ughh, I'm so far behind, AGAIN! I've sifted through all the pictures and everything is super cute! I really enjoy embroidery but I'm not a big fan of sewing...That's probably a terrible thing to admit on the Disboutiquers board huh?    I'm thankful for the all tricks and tips y'all post tho, it's really good stuff to keep in mind when I start sewing for my STILL unnamed niece.
> 
> I just saw your post on facebook about joining the next launch D~, I'm so excited to see what you make! Is it going to be an original? I really need to get over to your, err I mean Andrea's, TR but I'm so far behind over there too.
> 
> 
> I still haven't done much Disney related stuff... I've had a wedding shower to make gifts for and so forth. I used Walmart brand pillowcase 2/$5.00 for the pillowcases and I really don't like the way it turned out. I think they would look much nicer on some better pillowcases. I always buy my pillowcases in a sheet set and didn't realize how expensive it is to just buy pillowcases. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of winding bobbin!!!!!!!! But I'm so worried about buying all those pre-wound and my machine not liking them. I did learn something really important about my machine while making these...Hopefully it'll be helpful to someone else... When winding my bobbins if I don't have the bobbin thread tight enough around the third step (through the little metal part with the round "button") then my bobbin will be wonky and not wound tight. I also figured out a lot of the sulky thread has little pieces of plastic sticking out from the top and bottom of the spool of thread and it was catching my thread and causing it to shred and break a lot so I filed them down with a metal nail file and that seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Easter! I loved seeing everyone's kiddos all dressed up!



I love your pillow cases.  I like the "Always Kiss me good night"

I had that same problem last week when I was winding bobbins!!!  I too used a nail file to fix it


----------



## miprender

D--- love seeing MM



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Happy Easter to you all!!  Here are my kiddos and my DD in her new Feliz dress I made for her!  She loves it!  I adore this pattern and can't wait to make another one!  Thanks to all who recommended this book!  It is great!



Cute picture! Love your mickey in the background.



smile5sunshine said:


> So from my family to yours, have a blessed Easter!
> 
> Sunshine



What an adorable picture



Sandi S said:


> I haven't been on much in the last few days because I was making this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few more pictures on my blog: The Ultimate Smocked Easter Dress
> 
> I was still smocking yesterday morning and ended up staying up to 5am until I got the dress done. After just 3 hours of sleep, I crashed hard this afternoon. It was worth it though...she looked so sweet at church, and this will be an heirloom to pass down.



Wow... that dress came out amazing.



PurpleEars said:


> I haven't shared my projects in a while, so here are a few things I finished in the last couple of weeks:
> 
> Next up, it is an update of a dress I made last year. Some of you may recall I made this Jamie dress when the pattern first came out. Unfortunately the fabric got caught and ripped when I was finishing the hem, so it ended up about 6" shorter than planned. I tried to wear it (it was still below knee length in the shorter version), but it simply didn't work for me. I decided the only way I would actually wear the dress was to add a border to the bottom to lengthen the dress. I had sketched out a few ideas but none of them really had the "right look." Then I had this inspiration for the hem when I did the "Mickey's Fun Wheel skirt" for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking. Happy Easter to those who celebrate Easter!



Love everything you made. I can never sew for myself unless it is a shirt for Disney



Dustykins said:


> I haven't shared anything in awhile (heck, I haven't made much of anything in awhile - I've had strep throat 4 times since the end of January and I'm having my tonsils removed in May).  Anyway, here's DD' birthday outfit (I made the tiara, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20120318_115625



Cute and bummer that you have been so sick. 



4monkeys said:


> My moms Joanns in MD donated almost 3 yards of the flannel print for us to make pillowcases for GKTW. That's in addition to the ones they are making!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to make dinner!!  Enjoyed looking at the pictures on this page. Great job!



 I was shocked that Joannes donated fabric until I read you other post. How sweet of them to do that.



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  I stumbeled onto D~'s trip report and fell in love with her creations.  I then followed her pre-trip report and she linked me to this thread.  You are all amazingly talented and I am both in awe and inspired.  So much so that I dug out my machine (that was never taken out of the box) bought some sewing/fabric basics and I am going to attempt to learn how to sew.
> 
> Aside from a brief stint in Home Ec. 20 years ago I've never touched a machine.  So, I plan on starting with napkins and snack bags (with fold over tops.)
> 
> I'm am heading back to Disney in July and I would love to be able to make something to take with me.
> 
> Please be prepared for me to ask the most basic sewing questions.  I can't wait to get started!
> 
> Tara







Sandi S said:


> Here is my first custom for our August vacation - it's Farbenmix "Uli" top and skort with Heather Sue's Pooh cuties. Gracie insisted on wearing it today, but she wasn't happy with the temperature when we stepped outside for a picture!



Cute outfits!



GrammytoMany said:


> WOW, I just read through over a week of post/photos...haven't figured out the multi-quoting...
> mprender- the Dumbo Outfit is so cute...I can't before someone didn't buy it.
> 
> Sheila



 Thanks




equinox said:


> I have been hanging around since the last thread halfway through (I did go back & read about 60 pgs of that one too!) & I love everything everyone does!  I got my first machine a few weeks ago for my bday & I have finished my first project!  It's for my youngest daughter (3) whom wants to be minnie mouse when asked what she wants to be when she grows up!



Cute... I used some of that fabric on our last trip.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Here are pictures of what I have been working on recently - the pioneer dress and pinafore.  I used the Carla C portrait peasant dress pattern and it was a dream to use!  For the pinafore, I used vintage instructions as to how to do it.



Great job!



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.



Love the little bone buttons... and the car organizer would be a big hit in this Star Wars family.



teacher1717 said:


> Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...
> 
> 1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies
> 
> 2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!



1. I have a hard time using the rotary cutter so I don't use it much.

2. For sewing straight I think it just takes lots of practice. I sometimes use the markings on my foot but I also use a seam guide that works wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> So inspired by all of you, I have been reading through the pages of this thread for the past several days and have been truly enjoying every moment of it.  I am more of a quilter than a seamstress but recently we began planning a trip to Disney and I have been so inspired to make Disney clothes for my three daughters!  I made a few pillowcase dresses and then one dress from my own pattern that I just sort of made up...I will post pictures once I'm able...I still haven't commented enough to be able to!  I do have a blog though, I will add it to my signature and you can see what I've been making.
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have embroidery machines, do any of you have any thoughts or feelings on a Brother?  I am interested in just a basic embroidery machine, I cannot really afford to get a top of the line right now, but I know if I had even something basic I would do a lot with it.
> 
> Oh - and _*Equinox*_, I made my 11 month old's pillowcase "top" from the same Minnie material!  So cute!



Like everyone else I have a PE770 and love it and I also have a Brother serger but if I had to save one in a fire it would be my embroidery machine



Blyssfull said:


> I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Easter! I loved seeing everyone's kiddos all dressed up!



Great job. I love that block style embroidery.



Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.



Congrats on baby number 3


----------



## Taja

Wow! So many wonderful things! I can hardly wait for late May/early June so I can begin working on school clothes for Miss Abigail! *LOL*

I finally broke down and bought an 18" doll for her--for her fifth birthday in October. American Girl was out of my budget--and she isn't all that careful with many of her toys yet. I would cringe every time she left a $100+ doll on the floor.  I need to get busy and drape a sloper for the doll so I can satisfy my creative urges making doll clothes!  *LOL*



teacher1717 said:


> Oh my!  So many lovely things posted.  I have to figure out how to quotes multiple pictures.  But, I loved EVERYTHING!  The figment bad is amazing and I really loved the plaid pooh outfit.  The car organizer was a fab idea and the scooby shirt is super cute.
> 
> THanks for all the support! I used the same fabric to make 2 additional snack bags (in different sizes) and a cloth napkin.  I want to attempt some type of pattern tomorrow.  I'm going to look at some of the links I discovered (from the dis) and see what looks not so hard.  I'm off all week on spring break, so I have time to play around.  I bought a bunch of clearance fabric at wal-mart, so I feel like I can mess it up and not stress (too much  )
> 
> Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...
> 
> 1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies
> 
> 2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!



I learned old-school sewing techniques and never used a rotary cutter, mat and quilting ruler until about 25 years ago!   I still don't use them a lot, except when cutting very straight lines for quilts, bags, table cloths and napkins, bias or straight binding, etc. I believe many people use them for cutting out garments, but I cling to my humongous, super-sharp tailor shears. Use what works best for you. 

Remember, be sure to launder your washable fabric prior to cutting. If it's going to shrink, you want it to do so before you cut, rather than afterwards!

Fabric, particularly woven fabric, is similar to wood in that it has grain lines. In the case of fabric, it has the lengthwise ("straight") grain (which usually is very stable), crosswise grain (may have a bit more give than lengthwise grain) and bias. Bias typically is a 45-degree angle from the lengthwise grain (although it can be specified at different degrees on patterns) and has more give than the crosswise or lengthwise grains. You'll need to know this as you work with patterns.

Your snack bags are good practice for sewing straight lines. As your projects  create "scraps" (be sure to save decent sized pieces to incorporate into other projects), you may find that you have some long pieces along the selvedge (that's the woven edge running the length of the fabric that doesn't ravel) that you can use to practice long, straight stitching. They also make nice handles on bags--make tubes so you can use them later! *LOL*

If you were trying to make a narrow hem on the cloth napkin, you probably did not have enough fabric to the right of your presser foot to cover the feed dogs (those funny, toothy things that move up-and-down in the throat plate), which caused the fabric to feed unevenly, resulting in a wavey hem. Also, check your machine to see if you have more than one throat plate. Many come with two throat plates: one with a wide hole (for zigzag and decorative stitches) and the other with a very small hole for straight stitching. Believe it or not, that can make a significant difference. The other thing to check on your machine is if it has multiple needle positions. This can allow you to position the fabric to cover the feed dogs better, while moving the needle to the right of center to maintain a narrow seam or hem. You would need to use the zigzag throat plate for this operation.

Apart from the seam allowance markings on the throat plate of your machine, you can purchase (or it may be included in the accessories that came with your machine) a seam guide. It usually screws into a tiny hole an inch or so to the right of the throat plate and is adjustable. Works well for straight stitching and most curves (definitely not 11.5" doll clothing, though!).

You are doing great! Experiment with your machine on scrap fabric to learn how the various attachments and stitches work. You'll be sewing like a pro in no time! 

_Edited to add:_

Just had another thought on your napkin. It may not have been cut on the straight grain of the fabric, causing the seams/hems to wave. So many possibilities to explore! *LOL*


----------



## RMAMom

Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!
> 
> This is why I have not been as productive at the sewing machine as I have in the past....but the fatigue is getting better now.
> 
> It would be great if we could take the new LO to WDW after the big reopen at MK in 2013



Just stopped by to lurk and catch up before I burried myself in my sewing room again but I had to comment and say congratulations to you!!! 

*D~* I agree with everyone else *please, please, please,* draft your bag pattern and release it for us! I will be in the world in October with my Mom, Aunt and 2 daughters. I would love, love, love to make the bag for the 5 of us! Of course I have no hope of embellishing it with amazing hand applique but I love the design of the bag!


----------



## tricia

mphalens said:


> I know someone will remember WHERE it is, but there is a tutorial someplace for how to make the bowling shirt without the lining . . . I would know where it was, except the bowling shirts were one of the things my mom ended up sewing for me for our trip when I was running out of time.  From what I hear though, the tutorial is FABULOUS!



OMG, I am feeling totally sheepish now.   I'm the one who wrote up the quick tutorial.  I had completely forgotten about that.   here is a link.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41263798&postcount=1350


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> OMG, I am feeling totally sheepish now.   I'm the one who wrote up the quick tutorial.  I had completely forgotten about that.   here is a link.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41263798&postcount=1350



Yay!  I have now pinned it   Thanks for reposting!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

teacher1717 said:


> THanks for all the support! I used the same fabric to make 2 additional snack bags (in different sizes) and a cloth napkin.  I want to attempt some type of pattern tomorrow.  I'm going to look at some of the links I discovered (from the dis) and see what looks not so hard.  I'm off all week on spring break, so I have time to play around.  I bought a bunch of clearance fabric at wal-mart, so I feel like I can mess it up and not stress (too much  )
> 
> Ok, on to dumb sewing questions...
> 
> 1) how do you cut out the fabric straight?  Is that what I need a rotarty cutter for?  I already have the self-healing mat.  THe rotary citter was on my list, but I kind of left the list home and had to wing my supplies
> 
> 2) When sewing, is there anything I can do to ensure that I am sewing in a straight line??  It is just a matter of practice and patience?  My little snack bags are ok, but it looks like a drunk person sewed the seams on the napkin!!!



There are NO dumb questions on here (well unless if you asked someone what their weight is ). For cutting fabric stright, one more trick I really ENJOY using is the snip and rip method. I cut a snip along the edge and rip across the material. It should give you a nice stright edge (but frayed like crazy). I then use the rotary cutter to trim up the stray thread.

I just use the edge of the presser foot for a nice 1/4" seam. I have been sewing for years now and I still think straight lines are optional when it comes to sewing from time to time.



casper_jj11 said:


> Hey everyone. Well, I started making my first custom disney clothes this past weekend. So far, so good. I have two dresses made for DD and I'm now working on bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. (I'll post pics once I'm done these last three, I promise). I swear though, these bowlings shirts are going to kill me. It took me hours last night just to cut the fabric and I thought I'd have several hours to sew today and I ended up spending most of it working on the stripes on the front LOL. They're coming together nicely but I'm SLOW! Anyway, I have a question... I'm using CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern... how important is the lining? I plan to use it for the sleeves but I'd like to skip it for the body. The bowlings shirts that were made for the boys for DD's wish trip a few years ago didn't have a lining but the fabric was much sturdier than the very light fabric I'm using. Do most of you use a lining? Should I with very light weight fabric? (Before this weekend I've only ever made furry costumes so I get very nervous right now with cutting and making sure my seams are even... when making a big furry dog or eeyore costume it never really mattered....)



I find lining the shirts are a pain. I have only lined a few shirts because the material was quite thin. I usually just serge or zigzag the hem, fold it up by 1/4", and sew the hem in place. The same thing applies to the sleeves.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> So inspired by all of you, I have been reading through the pages of this thread for the past several days and have been truly enjoying every moment of it.  I am more of a quilter than a seamstress but recently we began planning a trip to Disney and I have been so inspired to make Disney clothes for my three daughters!  I made a few pillowcase dresses and then one dress from my own pattern that I just sort of made up...I will post pictures once I'm able...I still haven't commented enough to be able to!  I do have a blog though, I will add it to my signature and you can see what I've been making.
> 
> I wanted to ask, for those of you who have embroidery machines, do any of you have any thoughts or feelings on a Brother?  I am interested in just a basic embroidery machine, I cannot really afford to get a top of the line right now, but I know if I had even something basic I would do a lot with it!



Congrats on your upcoming Disney trip. I have an older Brother embroidery machine (only does 4x4) and it is very user friendly. I paid $299 for it approximately 5 years ago. Please post pictures of your quilt. A few of us quilt in addition to making clothes.



Blyssfull said:


> I still haven't done much Disney related stuff... I've had a wedding shower to make gifts for and so forth. I used Walmart brand pillowcase 2/$5.00 for the pillowcases and I really don't like the way it turned out. I think they would look much nicer on some better pillowcases. I always buy my pillowcases in a sheet set and didn't realize how expensive it is to just buy pillowcases. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of winding bobbin!!!!!!!! But I'm so worried about buying all those pre-wound and my machine not liking them. I did learn something really important about my machine while making these...Hopefully it'll be helpful to someone else... When winding my bobbins if I don't have the bobbin thread tight enough around the third step (through the little metal part with the round "button") then my bobbin will be wonky and not wound tight. I also figured out a lot of the sulky thread has little pieces of plastic sticking out from the top and bottom of the spool of thread and it was catching my thread and causing it to shred and break a lot so I filed them down with a metal nail file and that seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Easter! I loved seeing everyone's kiddos all dressed up!



Great items for the shower! I hope the recipent will like them!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Oh thank you!  I will go and look that one up - I am torn between an embroidery machine and a serger.  I found a Brother serger as well for a very reasonable price and though I so badly want to be able to do embroidery now I'm wondering if the serger is more the "necessity".



Depends on what you do, since you are a quilter, you may get more use out of an embroidery machine. An alternative for a serger you can consider is a side cutter. I call it a "poor person's serger." Some people hate them but my side cutter served me very very well for a number of years before I could afford a serger.



Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!
> 
> This is why I have not been as productive at the sewing machine as I have in the past....but the fatigue is getting better now.
> 
> It would be great if we could take the new LO to WDW after the big reopen at MK in 2013



Isn't she adorable?! Thanks for sharing the picture. Congrats on your pregnancy! I hope you will have a healthy and smooth pregnancy. I also hope your DH will find something suitable.


----------



## teacher1717

Oh my goodness!  SO much information!  I am going to have to read this a few times to understand everything you said,  Thanks sSOOOOOOO much for the help.







Taja said:


> Wow! So many wonderful things! I can hardly wait for late May/early June so I can begin working on school clothes for Miss Abigail! *LOL*
> 
> I finally broke down and bought an 18" doll for her--for her fifth birthday in October. American Girl was out of my budget--and she isn't all that careful with many of her toys yet. I would cringe every time she left a $100+ doll on the floor.  I need to get busy and drape a sloper for the doll so I can satisfy my creative urges making doll clothes!  *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> I learned old-school sewing techniques and never used a rotary cutter, mat and quilting ruler until about 25 years ago!   I still don't use them a lot, except when cutting very straight lines for quilts, bags, table cloths and napkins, bias or straight binding, etc. I believe many people use them for cutting out garments, but I cling to my humongous, super-sharp tailor shears. Use what works best for you.
> 
> Remember, be sure to launder your washable fabric prior to cutting. If it's going to shrink, you want it to do so before you cut, rather than afterwards!
> 
> Fabric, particularly woven fabric, is similar to wood in that it has grain lines. In the case of fabric, it has the lengthwise ("straight") grain (which usually is very stable), crosswise grain (may have a bit more give than lengthwise grain) and bias. Bias typically is a 45-degree angle from the lengthwise grain (although it can be specified at different degrees on patterns) and has more give than the crosswise or lengthwise grains. You'll need to know this as you work with patterns.
> 
> Your snack bags are good practice for sewing straight lines. As your projects  create "scraps" (be sure to save decent sized pieces to incorporate into other projects), you may find that you have some long pieces along the selvedge (that's the woven edge running the length of the fabric that doesn't ravel) that you can use to practice long, straight stitching. They also make nice handles on bags--make tubes so you can use them later! *LOL*
> 
> If you were trying to make a narrow hem on the cloth napkin, you probably did not have enough fabric to the right of your presser foot to cover the feed dogs (those funny, toothy things that move up-and-down in the throat plate), which caused the fabric to feed unevenly, resulting in a wavey hem. Also, check your machine to see if you have more than one throat plate. Many come with two throat plates: one with a wide hole (for zigzag and decorative stitches) and the other with a very small hole for straight stitching. Believe it or not, that can make a significant difference. The other thing to check on your machine is if it has multiple needle positions. This can allow you to position the fabric to cover the feed dogs better, while moving the needle to the right of center to maintain a narrow seam or hem. You would need to use the zigzag throat plate for this operation.
> 
> Apart from the seam allowance markings on the throat plate of your machine, you can purchase (or it may be included in the accessories that came with your machine) a seam guide. It usually screws into a tiny hole an inch or so to the right of the throat plate and is adjustable. Works well for straight stitching and most curves (definitely not 11.5" doll clothing, though!).
> 
> You are doing great! Experiment with your machine on scrap fabric to learn how the various attachments and stitches work. You'll be sewing like a pro in no time!
> 
> _Edited to add:_
> 
> Just had another thought on your napkin. It may not have been cut on the straight grain of the fabric, causing the seams/hems to wave. So many possibilities to explore! *LOL*


----------



## pyrxtc

equinox said:


> I have been hanging around since the last thread halfway through (I did go back & read about 60 pgs of that one too!) & I love everything everyone does!  I got my first machine a few weeks ago for my bday & I have finished my first project!  It's for my youngest daughter (3) whom wants to be minnie mouse when asked what she wants to be when she grows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry that is so big!  I will have to read over the photo posting guidelines up front again!  I learned that bias tape is NOT my best friend while making this!



Very cute Minnie dress. Can I ask where you used the bias tape in the dress, I can't tell.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Here are pictures of what I have been working on recently - the pioneer dress and pinafore.  I used the Carla C portrait peasant dress pattern and it was a dream to use!  For the pinafore, I used vintage instructions as to how to do it.
> 
> I am very happy how they turned out and I will definitely be using the Carla C pattern again!


Very nice ! I am trying to find a colonial outfit for a boy for my DS for school next year but have had no luck at all. I have seen men's civil war uniforms but nothing for my DS.


----------



## pyrxtc

PrincessMickey said:


> Here's what I've been working on lately. First youngest DS requested a Scooby Doo shirt. He's not too much into the bowling shirt anymore, says he doesn't like buttons, so I let him pick them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a car organizer. This one is for older DS's side of the car. I will make a similar one for younger DS. I took one pic inside so you can see it better and one from inside the car.



Love the shirt !


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

I didn't have much time yesterday to come back and answer all the the kind and helpful comments everyone left...but thank you!  I'm so thrilled I found this thread!

*Blyssful* - your sheet sets are gorgeous!  I know you said you didn't like how they turned out, and I can be a perfectionist about my creations as well, but I just have to say I really love what you did even if they weren't the way you wanted them!  You have given me great ideas for wedding gifts...we have a wedding coming up in May and now my gears are turning!  

*dianemom2* - thank you for the welcome!  I cannot wait to show what I've been making too!  It's so fun to see what you all are making and get inspired!  I'm happy to hear so many are fans of the Brother embroidery machine...I looked up the 770 and I'm going to keep my eyes out for a deal.  I don't know much about Brother machines but I wanted to be sure it was a brand that others have been happy with.  

*VBAndrea and SallyfromDE* - I am now sort of leaning towards the serger.  In the past I didn't make a lot of clothing, but I do make a lot of totes, purses, and household items...and recently I've been brave and am delving into making dresses and other clothing for my children.  I know if I had a serger I would definitely use it.

*miprender* - hahahaha, I currently have 13 sewing machines...I don't know WHAT I would do if there were a fire!!!  LOL*  

*PurpleEars* - that is very encouraging, the embroidery machine I'm interested in runs about $300.  That is more fitting of my current budget and good to know you are pleased with yours!  I will definitely post pictures as soon as DISboard lets me!


----------



## PrincessMom4

How did you make that Star Wars car organizer??


----------



## smile5sunshine

PurpleEars said:


> I have been sewing for years now and I still think straight lines are optional when it comes to sewing from time to time.



 HA HA HA, I think I'm going to make this my new sewing philosophy! 



Taja said:


> Wow! So many wonderful things! I can hardly wait for late May/early June so I can begin working on school clothes for Miss Abigail! *LOL*
> 
> I finally broke down and bought an 18" doll for her--for her fifth birthday in October. American Girl was out of my budget--and she isn't all that careful with many of her toys yet. I would cringe every time she left a $100+ doll on the floor.  I need to get busy and drape a sloper for the doll so I can satisfy my creative urges making doll clothes!  *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> I learned old-school sewing techniques and never used a rotary cutter, mat and quilting ruler until about 25 years ago!   I still don't use them a lot, except when cutting very straight lines for quilts, bags, table cloths and napkins, bias or straight binding, etc. I believe many people use them for cutting out garments, but I cling to my humongous, super-sharp tailor shears. Use what works best for you.
> 
> Remember, be sure to launder your washable fabric prior to cutting. If it's going to shrink, you want it to do so before you cut, rather than afterwards!
> 
> Fabric, particularly woven fabric, is similar to wood in that it has grain lines. In the case of fabric, it has the lengthwise ("straight") grain (which usually is very stable), crosswise grain (may have a bit more give than lengthwise grain) and bias. Bias typically is a 45-degree angle from the lengthwise grain (although it can be specified at different degrees on patterns) and has more give than the crosswise or lengthwise grains. You'll need to know this as you work with patterns.
> 
> Your snack bags are good practice for sewing straight lines. As your projects  create "scraps" (be sure to save decent sized pieces to incorporate into other projects), you may find that you have some long pieces along the selvedge (that's the woven edge running the length of the fabric that doesn't ravel) that you can use to practice long, straight stitching. They also make nice handles on bags--make tubes so you can use them later! *LOL*
> 
> If you were trying to make a narrow hem on the cloth napkin, you probably did not have enough fabric to the right of your presser foot to cover the feed dogs (those funny, toothy things that move up-and-down in the throat plate), which caused the fabric to feed unevenly, resulting in a wavey hem. Also, check your machine to see if you have more than one throat plate. Many come with two throat plates: one with a wide hole (for zigzag and decorative stitches) and the other with a very small hole for straight stitching. Believe it or not, that can make a significant difference. The other thing to check on your machine is if it has multiple needle positions. This can allow you to position the fabric to cover the feed dogs better, while moving the needle to the right of center to maintain a narrow seam or hem. You would need to use the zigzag throat plate for this operation.
> 
> Apart from the seam allowance markings on the throat plate of your machine, you can purchase (or it may be included in the accessories that came with your machine) a seam guide. It usually screws into a tiny hole an inch or so to the right of the throat plate and is adjustable. Works well for straight stitching and most curves (definitely not 11.5" doll clothing, though!).
> 
> You are doing great! Experiment with your machine on scrap fabric to learn how the various attachments and stitches work. You'll be sewing like a pro in no time!
> 
> _Edited to add:_
> 
> Just had another thought on your napkin. It may not have been cut on the straight grain of the fabric, causing the seams/hems to wave. So many possibilities to explore! *LOL*



UM WOW! Thanks for all the info! I wasn't the one who you were answering, but as a new(er) sewer, I found it VERY helpful! Thank you!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Oh thank you!  I will go and look that one up - I am torn between an embroidery machine and a serger.  I found a Brother serger as well for a very reasonable price and though I so badly want to be able to do embroidery now I'm wondering if the serger is more the "necessity".



I just ordered the Brother 1034D Serger off of Amazon (supposed to arrive TODAY YIPPPEEE!!!!) and paid $200 with free shipping. I don't know how much you were thinking you had to spend on one, but maybe it would be possible for you to still get both.



VBAndrea said:


> .... but sewing is on the back burner for me.  With spring here yard work consumes too much of my time.  Apparently eating does too -- I've gained 9 pounds.  DH got me a new tv for our bedroom though (an early Mother's Day present) so I did do a workout today



YAY on the new TV. And I sure do wish you'd finish up with your yardwork already.  I love all the things you sew and I want to see more!  



Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!
> 
> This is why I have not been as productive at the sewing machine as I have in the past....but the fatigue is getting better now.
> 
> It would be great if we could take the new LO to WDW after the big reopen at MK in 2013



WOW, that dress is stunning! A keepsake for sure!  And CONGRATULATIONS on your new pregnancy!



miprender said:


> Like everyone else I have a PE770 and love it and I also have a Brother serger but if I had to save one in a fire it would be my embroidery machine



 Guess we all now know where YOUR loyalty lies! HA!



Blyssfull said:


> I still haven't done much Disney related stuff... I've had a wedding shower to make gifts for and so forth. I used Walmart brand pillowcase 2/$5.00 for the pillowcases and I really don't like the way it turned out. I think they would look much nicer on some better pillowcases. I always buy my pillowcases in a sheet set and didn't realize how expensive it is to just buy pillowcases. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again.



LOVE the towels and pillowcases. What a great wedding gift!




As I mentioned above, my serger is supposed to be delivered TODAY! I'm about to pee my pants I'm so excited! (Darn 4 kids really took a toll on this poor body!  ) AND my DH is out of town on an overnight class trip so as soon as it arrives (and the kids go to bed) I can play guilt free with it to my little heart's content. 

Sunshine


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!
> 
> This is why I have not been as productive at the sewing machine as I have in the past....but the fatigue is getting better now.
> 
> It would be great if we could take the new LO to WDW after the big reopen at MK in 2013



Just a simply stunning dress!  

And congrats on baby #3!!!  



miprender said:


> D--- love seeing MM



Thanks Michelle!



Taja said:


> Wow! So many wonderful things! I can hardly wait for late May/early June so I can begin working on school clothes for Miss Abigail! *LOL*
> 
> I finally broke down and bought an 18" doll for her--for her fifth birthday in October. American Girl was out of my budget--and she isn't all that careful with many of her toys yet. I would cringe every time she left a $100+ doll on the floor.  I need to get busy and drape a sloper for the doll so I can satisfy my creative urges making doll clothes!  *LOL*
> 
> 
> 
> I learned old-school sewing techniques and never used a rotary cutter, mat and quilting ruler until about 25 years ago!   I still don't use them a lot, except when cutting very straight lines for quilts, bags, table cloths and napkins, bias or straight binding, etc. I believe many people use them for cutting out garments, but I cling to my humongous, super-sharp tailor shears. Use what works best for you.
> 
> Remember, be sure to launder your washable fabric prior to cutting. If it's going to shrink, you want it to do so before you cut, rather than afterwards!
> 
> Fabric, particularly woven fabric, is similar to wood in that it has grain lines. In the case of fabric, it has the lengthwise ("straight") grain (which usually is very stable), crosswise grain (may have a bit more give than lengthwise grain) and bias. Bias typically is a 45-degree angle from the lengthwise grain (although it can be specified at different degrees on patterns) and has more give than the crosswise or lengthwise grains. You'll need to know this as you work with patterns.
> 
> Your snack bags are good practice for sewing straight lines. As your projects  create "scraps" (be sure to save decent sized pieces to incorporate into other projects), you may find that you have some long pieces along the selvedge (that's the woven edge running the length of the fabric that doesn't ravel) that you can use to practice long, straight stitching. They also make nice handles on bags--make tubes so you can use them later! *LOL*
> 
> If you were trying to make a narrow hem on the cloth napkin, you probably did not have enough fabric to the right of your presser foot to cover the feed dogs (those funny, toothy things that move up-and-down in the throat plate), which caused the fabric to feed unevenly, resulting in a wavey hem. Also, check your machine to see if you have more than one throat plate. Many come with two throat plates: one with a wide hole (for zigzag and decorative stitches) and the other with a very small hole for straight stitching. Believe it or not, that can make a significant difference. The other thing to check on your machine is if it has multiple needle positions. This can allow you to position the fabric to cover the feed dogs better, while moving the needle to the right of center to maintain a narrow seam or hem. You would need to use the zigzag throat plate for this operation.
> 
> Apart from the seam allowance markings on the throat plate of your machine, you can purchase (or it may be included in the accessories that came with your machine) a seam guide. It usually screws into a tiny hole an inch or so to the right of the throat plate and is adjustable. Works well for straight stitching and most curves (definitely not 11.5" doll clothing, though!).
> 
> You are doing great! Experiment with your machine on scrap fabric to learn how the various attachments and stitches work. You'll be sewing like a pro in no time!
> 
> _Edited to add:_
> 
> Just had another thought on your napkin. It may not have been cut on the straight grain of the fabric, causing the seams/hems to wave. So many possibilities to explore! *LOL*



Excellent, excellent advice!!!



RMAMom said:


> *D~* I agree with everyone else *please, please, please,* draft your bag pattern and release it for us! I will be in the world in October with my Mom, Aunt and 2 daughters. I would love, love, love to make the bag for the 5 of us! Of course I have no hope of embellishing it with amazing hand applique but I love the design of the bag!



I will try to get it done in my spare time...  You know, I have lots of it - LOL



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *miprender* - hahahaha, I currently have 13 sewing machines...I don't know WHAT I would do if there were a fire!!!  LOL*



A girl after my own heart - I only have 5...  But I would love more.  LOL  If I was to save one, and only one from a fire - it would be Patience - but to be honest with you, she'd probably survive a fire - except for her bobbin winder tire, and I can order a new one.  LOL

I would go with a serger, as well...  There are other methods of appliqueing with out an embroidering machine - I still want one, but I've made do for a year now - so I am not in a huge rush.    A serger will give your items a nice finished look - and many people will appriciate that!    Oh, and welcome!  

D~


----------



## PrincessMickey

Meshell2002 said:


>



Love the dress, you did a great job on it!! And congrats on the baby!!!



PrincessMom4 said:


> How did you make that Star Wars car organizer??



Here's the tutorial I used, if you go back a page I gave a few more details on what I did different. If you have more questions let me know.
http://sew4home.com/projects/storage-solutions/894-kick-off-to-summer-travels-car-caddy


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!
> 
> This is why I have not been as productive at the sewing machine as I have in the past....but the fatigue is getting better now.
> 
> It would be great if we could take the new LO to WDW after the big reopen at MK in 2013


Beautiful photo of your dd!!!!  And Congrats on your pregnancy 



smile5sunshine said:


> YAY on the new TV. And I sure do wish you'd finish up with your yardwork already.  I love all the things you sew and I want to see more!
> 
> Sunshine


I wish I'd finish my yardwork too!  truth be told I've taking a break this week -- my mom had surgery and the kids are off school.  I am hoping to make something tomorrow -- not sure what to make though.  I want to try to make a pattern for a knit dress based off my Olivia pattern with a different style skirt to it (I'm too cheap right now to buy the actual pattern -- it's another Farbenmix so would be $15) but I also need to do dd's Dorothy dress for her play in May and I want to make a purse for myself and some totes -- I guess it just depends on what I have the fabric for.  I want to make myself two skirts too but I just gained 9 pounds     and really want to make sure I can lose it so I size my skirts right.  So much to do....


----------



## Sandi S

Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!
> 
> This is why I have not been as productive at the sewing machine as I have in the past....but the fatigue is getting better now.
> 
> It would be great if we could take the new LO to WDW after the big reopen at MK in 2013



LOVE that dress - beautiful heirloom piece!


----------



## DMGeurts

Andrea...  I wish you would have posted about your mom's surgery in your TR...  Sometimes I don't venture much further than that on The Dis - and I totally missed it.  I hope your mom is doing OK.  (((Hugs)))

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Andrea...  I wish you would have posted about your mom's surgery in your TR...  Sometimes I don't venture much further than that on The Dis - and I totally missed it.  I hope your mom is doing OK.  (((Hugs)))
> 
> D~



Sorry D -- I really haven't been tending to my TR lately -- someone keeps posting pics of things like being in a parade at AK over there  

She had surgery for uterine prolapse (she's 81 so it's about time she had it fixed!) -- just an overnight hospital stay and she is doing really well at home.  She was supposed to have 24 hour care upon coming home and when it was my shift all I did was watch tv and sudoku -- my sister and I made it about 8 hours of "care" instead of 24 hours.  My mom was offering to make me dinner while I was there  So I think she's doing more than OK.

Me <------ who has a dog snoozing on my lap which is preventing me from cleaning, doing my daily workout (I started yesterday but if I say it's daily it should force me to do it everyday) and sewing.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Wow - I miss a day and suddenly there are pages to catch up on!



Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD's dress she wore for Easter....I have posted pics of the dress before (couple of threads ago), but not this picture....it was done over the holidays for her 3rd birthday. The dress will be one of the few I save for her. This and her blessing gown. Sorry about the quality of the pic....its a pic by my camera of the portrait on the wall...so not the highest pixel count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW we finally went public....DD is going to be a middle child! I'm due in October, DH has his position until Jan 1st....so thanks everyone for your prayers that something opens up for him!


What a beautiful heirloom dress and congratulations on your pregnancy!



Blyssfull said:


> I still haven't done much Disney related stuff... I've had a wedding shower to make gifts for and so forth. I used Walmart brand pillowcase 2/$5.00 for the pillowcases and I really don't like the way it turned out. I think they would look much nicer on some better pillowcases. I always buy my pillowcases in a sheet set and didn't realize how expensive it is to just buy pillowcases. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did them a set of towels. I really love this design. It's called embossing. So the letter in the middle is the towel and all the lilac around is thread. Everyone seems to like them so I'll probably do this again.


That is a lovely gift.  



tricia said:


> OMG, I am feeling totally sheepish now.   I'm the one who wrote up the quick tutorial.  I had completely forgotten about that.   here is a link.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41263798&postcount=1350



Thanks for posting this - I have feeling it will come in handy.

PurpleEars:  My dd went to the pioneer village yesterday and had a fantastic time!  It was cute to see all the kids at school dressed up like they were from the turn of the century.


----------



## NiniMorris

Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.  She is only 4 and doesn't understand all that is happening. 

This is the latest update from my DIL on her FB page.
"Update on Alyssa: Hi everyone. Another visit to the Dr today means good and bad news. The good news is her foot looks great as far as correcting the clubfoot. Also, in just a few short weeks she will be able to put pressure on her foot. This means that she will be able to walk again. The bad news is has gotten some pressure sores on her heel and back of her leg. Also we will go back into the surgery next Friday. The doctor wants to surgically remove all the dead skin. At this time, she will be put to sleep for about 30 mins so the Dr can get the skin removed. She will then be put into another splint for a week and we will return to the Dr the following week for a cast. She is finally eating better and sleeping more and more each night. When you see her, she has these awful black circles under eyes. She went to class last night a church but Shawn stayed with her. Please keep praying! She is still trying to heal. What a ride this has been,.."

Please keep us in your prayers..

Nini


----------



## Sandi S

I had a very productive day - finished up a bunch of stuff!

















The top 2 shirts are for our trip - the bottom two outfits are for a joint birthday party tomorrow for the youngest two. I still have to do up DS's shorts to match that t-shirt, but I already have them cut out of a fun lizard print twill I picked up at Joann's last week.


----------



## PurpleEars

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *PurpleEars* - that is very encouraging, the embroidery machine I'm interested in runs about $300.  That is more fitting of my current budget and good to know you are pleased with yours!  I will definitely post pictures as soon as DISboard lets me!



Yes my embroidery machine is a workhorse. I have to tell you though, most people find 4x4 very limiting. I have a MAJOR case of hoop envy but I manage to get by with what I have. Let's just say I am itching for an upgrade! I have to wait until the mortgage is paid off before doing that though.



smile5sunshine said:


> As I mentioned above, my serger is supposed to be delivered TODAY! I'm about to pee my pants I'm so excited! (Darn 4 kids really took a toll on this poor body!  ) AND my DH is out of town on an overnight class trip so as soon as it arrives (and the kids go to bed) I can play guilt free with it to my little heart's content.
> 
> Sunshine



Oh I can't wait to see what you make with the help with this new toy! Have fun playing!



VBAndrea said:


> I wish I'd finish my yardwork too!  truth be told I've taking a break this week -- my mom had surgery and the kids are off school.  I am hoping to make something tomorrow -- not sure what to make though.  I want to try to make a pattern for a knit dress based off my Olivia pattern with a different style skirt to it (I'm too cheap right now to buy the actual pattern -- it's another Farbenmix so would be $15) but I also need to do dd's Dorothy dress for her play in May and I want to make a purse for myself and some totes -- I guess it just depends on what I have the fabric for.  I want to make myself two skirts too but I just gained 9 pounds     and really want to make sure I can lose it so I size my skirts right.  So much to do....
> 
> She had surgery for uterine prolapse (she's 81 so it's about time she had it fixed!) -- just an overnight hospital stay and she is doing really well at home.  She was supposed to have 24 hour care upon coming home and when it was my shift all I did was watch tv and sudoku -- my sister and I made it about 8 hours of "care" instead of 24 hours.  My mom was offering to make me dinner while I was there  So I think she's doing more than OK.
> 
> Me <------ who has a dog snoozing on my lap which is preventing me from cleaning, doing my daily workout (I started yesterday but if I say it's daily it should force me to do it everyday) and sewing.



I am glad that your mom recovered from her surgery well. She sounds like one of those poeple who cannot stop! We can encourage each other to keep up with our daily workout! I climb the stairs at work at lunch time.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> PurpleEars:  My dd went to the pioneer village yesterday and had a fantastic time!  It was cute to see all the kids at school dressed up like they were from the turn of the century.



Great to hear that she had a great time!



NiniMorris said:


> Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.  She is only 4 and doesn't understand all that is happening.
> 
> This is the latest update from my DIL on her FB page.
> "Update on Alyssa: Hi everyone. Another visit to the Dr today means good and bad news. The good news is her foot looks great as far as correcting the clubfoot. Also, in just a few short weeks she will be able to put pressure on her foot. This means that she will be able to walk again. The bad news is has gotten some pressure sores on her heel and back of her leg. Also we will go back into the surgery next Friday. The doctor wants to surgically remove all the dead skin. At this time, she will be put to sleep for about 30 mins so the Dr can get the skin removed. She will then be put into another splint for a week and we will return to the Dr the following week for a cast. She is finally eating better and sleeping more and more each night. When you see her, she has these awful black circles under eyes. She went to class last night a church but Shawn stayed with her. Please keep praying! She is still trying to heal. What a ride this has been,.."
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers..
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini, I am so sorry to hear about the pressure sores. I will pray for a successful surger and quick recovery.


Sandi - you posted after I started the multi-post. Great job on the outfits today. I thought your DS had a great expression for the Goofy shirt!


----------



## smile5sunshine

PurpleEars said:


> Yes my embroidery machine is a workhorse. I have to tell you though, most people find 4x4 very limiting. I have a MAJOR case of hoop envy but I manage to get by with what I have. Let's just say I am itching for an upgrade! I have to wait until the mortgage is paid off before doing that though.



Darn grown-up responsibilities always keeping us from our fun . Fingers crossed that it won't be TOO long before you get to upgrade.



Sandi S said:


> I had a very productive day - finished up a bunch of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 2 shirts are for our trip - the bottom two outfits are for a joint birthday party tomorrow for the youngest two. I still have to do up DS's shorts to match that t-shirt, but I already have them cut out of a fun lizard print twill I picked up at Joann's last week.



I really REALLY like the goofy tee. Did you use a commercial pattern for those?? If so, do you mind sharing which one?  I really like the style of the muscle tees with the contrasting fabric down the sides.  Everything else is fabulous as always 



NiniMorris said:


> Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.  She is only 4 and doesn't understand all that is happening.
> 
> This is the latest update from my DIL on her FB page.
> "Update on Alyssa: Hi everyone. Another visit to the Dr today means good and bad news. The good news is her foot looks great as far as correcting the clubfoot. Also, in just a few short weeks she will be able to put pressure on her foot. This means that she will be able to walk again. The bad news is has gotten some pressure sores on her heel and back of her leg. Also we will go back into the surgery next Friday. The doctor wants to surgically remove all the dead skin. At this time, she will be put to sleep for about 30 mins so the Dr can get the skin removed. She will then be put into another splint for a week and we will return to the Dr the following week for a cast. She is finally eating better and sleeping more and more each night. When you see her, she has these awful black circles under eyes. She went to class last night a church but Shawn stayed with her. Please keep praying! She is still trying to heal. What a ride this has been,.."
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers..
> 
> Nini



Oh I am so sorry to hear that your granddaughter is having such a tough time recovering from this surgery.  I will be praying for her and the rest of your family, as I know it's hard on everyone else too.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> My dd went to the pioneer village yesterday and had a fantastic time!  It was cute to see all the kids at school dressed up like they were from the turn of the century.



Oh I'm so glad that your DD had a good time at her field trip!



VBAndrea said:


> Sorry D -- I really haven't been tending to my TR lately -- someone keeps posting pics of things like being in a parade at AK over there
> 
> She had surgery for uterine prolapse (she's 81 so it's about time she had it fixed!) -- just an overnight hospital stay and she is doing really well at home.  She was supposed to have 24 hour care upon coming home and when it was my shift all I did was watch tv and sudoku -- my sister and I made it about 8 hours of "care" instead of 24 hours.  My mom was offering to make me dinner while I was there  So I think she's doing more than OK.





VBAndrea said:


> I wish I'd finish my yardwork too!  truth be told I've taking a break this week -- my mom had surgery and the kids are off school.  I am hoping to make something tomorrow -- not sure what to make though.  I want to try to make a pattern for a knit dress based off my Olivia pattern with a different style skirt to it (I'm too cheap right now to buy the actual pattern -- it's another Farbenmix so would be $15) but I also need to do dd's Dorothy dress for her play in May and I want to make a purse for myself and some totes -- I guess it just depends on what I have the fabric for.  I want to make myself two skirts too but I just gained 9 pounds     and really want to make sure I can lose it so I size my skirts right.  So much to do....



WOW you're sewing list sounds a lot like mine: filled with way too many projects that you never quite have enough time to get around to!  I am glad that your mother is recovering so well from her surgery. Hopefully she continues to feel great.



DMGeurts said:


> A girl after my own heart - I only have 5...  But I would love more.  LOL  If I was to save one, and only one from a fire - it would be Patience - but to be honest with you, she'd probably survive a fire - except for her bobbin winder tire, and I can order a new one.  LOL
> D~



HA HA leave it to you to know exactly which part you'd need to replace on Patience if she went through a fire! She is such a beautiful machine though, so I can see exactly why she's stolen your heart.  




Well, my new serger arrived this afternoon but I didn't get to start playing with it until after 9 when the kiddos went to bed. I DID watch the videos/tutorials earlier, so that helped.  I was feeling a little intemidated when I was watching the videos, but once I actually pulled the machine out of the box and started working with it, I felt much better.  There's still a TON I know I need to learn, but I'll get there.

Tonight I fiddled with narrow rolled edges. With three girls I know I have oodles of ruffles in my future, so I know I will get VERY good use out of this function.  I made some cloth napkins. Kind of a lame first project, but I needed something easy and repetitive, so this fit the bill and actually we are about to run out of napkins so this helps solve that problem too!  






I ended up making 11, some with curved corners, and others with boxed corners. I need to practice more on the boxed corners because they did not come out as clean as I would have liked.  Doing narrow rolled edges was SOOOOO much faster than the way I've made napkins before (turn and top stitched) plus is uses less fabric.  I also got to re-thread the machine several times, due to a thread breaking once and running out twice of the upper looper thread. Serging uses a TON of thread, so I guess I'll be ordering some soon.  Now that I've mostly got the narrow rolled edge down, I'll try to work on some other technique tomorrow night.

Sunshine


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Sorry D -- I really haven't been tending to my TR lately -- someone keeps posting pics of things like being in a parade at AK over there
> 
> She had surgery for uterine prolapse (she's 81 so it's about time she had it fixed!) -- just an overnight hospital stay and she is doing really well at home.  She was supposed to have 24 hour care upon coming home and when it was my shift all I did was watch tv and sudoku -- my sister and I made it about 8 hours of "care" instead of 24 hours.  My mom was offering to make me dinner while I was there  So I think she's doing more than OK.
> 
> Me <------ who has a dog snoozing on my lap which is preventing me from cleaning, doing my daily workout (I started yesterday but if I say it's daily it should force me to do it everyday) and sewing.



Andrea glad to hear your mom is doing okay.



NiniMorris said:


> Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.  She is only 4 and doesn't understand all that is happening.
> 
> This is the latest update from my DIL on her FB page.
> "Update on Alyssa: Hi everyone. Another visit to the Dr today means good and bad news. The good news is her foot looks great as far as correcting the clubfoot. Also, in just a few short weeks she will be able to put pressure on her foot. This means that she will be able to walk again. The bad news is has gotten some pressure sores on her heel and back of her leg. Also we will go back into the surgery next Friday. The doctor wants to surgically remove all the dead skin. At this time, she will be put to sleep for about 30 mins so the Dr can get the skin removed. She will then be put into another splint for a week and we will return to the Dr the following week for a cast. She is finally eating better and sleeping more and more each night. When you see her, she has these awful black circles under eyes. She went to class last night a church but Shawn stayed with her. Please keep praying! She is still trying to heal. What a ride this has been,.."
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers..
> 
> Nini



Nini many prayers for the Grand Princess



smile5sunshine said:


> Tonight I fiddled with narrow rolled edges. With three girls I know I have oodles of ruffles in my future, so I know I will get VERY good use out of this function.  I made some cloth napkins. Kind of a lame first project, but I needed something easy and repetitive, so this fit the bill and actually we are about to run out of napkins so this helps solve that problem too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up making 11, some with curved corners, and others with boxed corners. I need to practice more on the boxed corners because they did not come out as clean as I would have liked.  Doing narrow rolled edges was SOOOOO much faster than the way I've made napkins before (turn and top stitched) plus is uses less fabric.  I also got to re-thread the machine several times, due to a thread breaking once and running out twice of the upper looper thread. Serging uses a TON of thread, so I guess I'll be ordering some soon.  Now that I've mostly got the narrow rolled edge down, I'll try to work on some other technique tomorrow night.
> 
> Sunshine



Love your napkins. Good luck with your serger.

we are home from a great trip. I have a bunch of things I need to start working on.


----------



## DMGeurts

Sandi S said:


> I had a very productive day - finished up a bunch of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 2 shirts are for our trip - the bottom two outfits are for a joint birthday party tomorrow for the youngest two. I still have to do up DS's shorts to match that t-shirt, but I already have them cut out of a fun lizard print twill I picked up at Joann's last week.



These turned out great!



NiniMorris said:


> Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.  She is only 4 and doesn't understand all that is happening.
> 
> This is the latest update from my DIL on her FB page.
> "Update on Alyssa: Hi everyone. Another visit to the Dr today means good and bad news. The good news is her foot looks great as far as correcting the clubfoot. Also, in just a few short weeks she will be able to put pressure on her foot. This means that she will be able to walk again. The bad news is has gotten some pressure sores on her heel and back of her leg. Also we will go back into the surgery next Friday. The doctor wants to surgically remove all the dead skin. At this time, she will be put to sleep for about 30 mins so the Dr can get the skin removed. She will then be put into another splint for a week and we will return to the Dr the following week for a cast. She is finally eating better and sleeping more and more each night. When you see her, she has these awful black circles under eyes. She went to class last night a church but Shawn stayed with her. Please keep praying! She is still trying to heal. What a ride this has been,.."
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers..
> 
> Nini



I am sending prayers for your sweet Grand Princess Nini...  Poor baby - please keep us updated.  And (((Hugs))) for you too!



smile5sunshine said:


> HA HA leave it to you to know exactly which part you'd need to replace on Patience if she went through a fire! She is such a beautiful machine though, so I can see exactly why she's stolen your heart.



IKR...    LOL




smile5sunshine said:


> Well, my new serger arrived this afternoon but I didn't get to start playing with it until after 9 when the kiddos went to bed. I DID watch the videos/tutorials earlier, so that helped.  I was feeling a little intemidated when I was watching the videos, but once I actually pulled the machine out of the box and started working with it, I felt much better.  There's still a TON I know I need to learn, but I'll get there.
> 
> Tonight I fiddled with narrow rolled edges. With three girls I know I have oodles of ruffles in my future, so I know I will get VERY good use out of this function.  I made some cloth napkins. Kind of a lame first project, but I needed something easy and repetitive, so this fit the bill and actually we are about to run out of napkins so this helps solve that problem too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up making 11, some with curved corners, and others with boxed corners. I need to practice more on the boxed corners because they did not come out as clean as I would have liked.  Doing narrow rolled edges was SOOOOO much faster than the way I've made napkins before (turn and top stitched) plus is uses less fabric.  I also got to re-thread the machine several times, due to a thread breaking once and running out twice of the upper looper thread. Serging uses a TON of thread, so I guess I'll be ordering some soon.  Now that I've mostly got the narrow rolled edge down, I'll try to work on some other technique tomorrow night.
> 
> Sunshine



YAY!!  You did a great job.  That was one of my first projects with  my serger, as well...  I did a set of napkins/placemats/table runner for my BIL and his new bride as their wedding gift.  I got lots of practice...  If I remember correctly - they wanted service for 12.    It sounded like an easy enough project - but it was actually quite intense!

You'll get lots of great use out of your serger!  



cogero said:


> we are home from a great trip. I have a bunch of things I need to start working on.



WELCOME HOME!!!!  I can't wait to hear about your trip!

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> I had a very productive day - finished up a bunch of stuff!


Love all the new projects you've finished.  They all turned out great!



VBAndrea said:


> I can't wait to see what you end up making!  I know how you feel about the Farbenmix patterns.  They are very cute but so expensive!
> 
> Glad to hear that your mom is doing better.  It sounds like she really sprang right back after her surgery!
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.
> Nini
> 
> 
> 
> Nini I commented on this on FB but I wanted to say again how much I hope your Grand Princess starts to improve rapidly.  I know that this has been a very difficult time for her and your family.  Sending prayers your way!
Click to expand...


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

*PurpleEars* - I missed your second response yesterday, sorry!  The side cutter sounds really interesting!!!  This might be something I could use in the meantime while waiting to purchase a serger.  What do you think?  I am planning on making all three of my daughters disney princess costumes and I really wanted to serge the seams so I wouldn't have to allow for french seams...do you think the side cutter would work for that?  I would just like the dresses to hold up for more than one wear, I'd like them to be able to use them for play when we come home too.

*PrincessMickey* - All I can say is WOW!  Everything you are making looks amazing!!!

*smile5sunshine* - That is the SAME serger I was looking at!!!  I am very anxious to hear what your thoughts are!

*MeShell2002* - What a beautiful dress, it will be treasured forever I'm sure of it!  

*miprender* - Most of my machines are antiques or vintage.  I have one main "modern" machine, a Simplicity Quilter's Classic.  For the price it has been a wonderful sewing machine.  I think you are right about the serger!  

Oh yay, I can post pictures now!  Here are a few things I have been making.  This was my first attempt at a dress.  I didn't use any pattern, I just sort of made it up as I went along, but I'm so pleased with how it turned out!  This one I don't think will go to Disney, as we have so many t-shirts already and I'm still planning to make a few more things.  My daughter is going to wear this tomorrow to a princess themed party, hence the crown and septer.  Lol*  She said she loved it when she tried it on, that was all the thanks I needed!






This was my second attempt at a dress, for my oldest daughter who will be 10 soon, and my first try at a pillowcase dress.  She really loves it and that makes me so happy.  The only think I don't like is the purple I added, I wish I had done that differently, it looks kind of funny to me.  Oh well, this was fun and super easy and I will be doing lots more of these.






I then made another for my 11 month old, but made it a little too short!  Hers I will be pairing with a little pair of denim shorts from Target and it will be a top rather than a dress...






This last one I just finished yesterday and I'm so thrilled with it!  I even made a matching hair bow and diaper cover, that was a real feat for me!  Lol*  This is also for my 11 month old...


----------



## Blyssfull

*Thanks everyone for the compliments. I really appreciate them! We do have a Ross but I just didn't have time to get there before the shower. It was kind of a last minute decision to go. It was the day after I had the spend the night party for Hannah's friends and I was afraid I would be too tired. Just another thing to add to the list of "pick up" when I see a good sale.*





mphalens said:


> Okay - Where did you buy that embossing font?  LOVE that!!!!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!  And I guess I should also ask, does it come in a 4x4 size?
> 
> I know i don't have a 770, but I do have a brother machine . . .other than the bobbin that came with the machine (pre-wound) I have been using pre-wound bobbins from Long Creek Mills and they are fabulous!  I haven't had any problems with them at all (and although they happened to come with my machine since the woman that originally bought it went to LCM and bought a bunch of supplies and then never opened the machine, I checked the price and they seem to be very reasonable. . . they'll even send you one of each to try in your machine for $1.00 (includes shipping).
> http://www.longcreekmills.com/product/bobbins.html
> 
> Or if our machines take the same kind, I can drop one in the mail to you
> I really need to find someone with this machine that can show me (in person) how to use it OTHER than embroidery . . .
> Thanks for sharing!!!!  What you said makes perfect sense!!!




Thanks for the info! I might try and do the $1.00. So is this long creek mills in your area so we can all go there when we do the Charlotte Dismeet? 

That actually does come in a 4x4. I found this AWESOME little shop called embprojects.com. She does a $5 a month subscription and you can download whatever, how much ever. I've used several of her things. The big towel is a 5x7 design but the hand towels were a 4x4. 




pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I didn't have much time yesterday to come back and answer all the the kind and helpful comments everyone left...but thank you!  I'm so thrilled I found this thread!
> 
> *Blyssful* - your sheet sets are gorgeous!  I know you said you didn't like how they turned out, and I can be a perfectionist about my creations as well, but I just have to say I really love what you did even if they weren't the way you wanted them!  You have given me great ideas for wedding gifts...we have a wedding coming up in May and now my gears are turning!
> 
> *miprender* - hahahaha, I currently have 13 sewing machines...I don't know WHAT I would do if there were a fire!!!  LOL*



13! WOW! I went to this little sewing shop in Franklin, NC a few weeks ago when I was up at my parents home in Western NC... her entire shop was lined around the ceiling with vintage machines. It was so awesome to see all those!


I'm glad I could inspire someone, so many people here have done that for me!  The things I would do differently about the pillowcase is first use better quality but I think I should have used Sulky Solvy on the top like I did for the towels. And if I did a different color pillowcase, I'd use cut away stabilizer instead of tear away... I just don't like when the stabilizer shows through the white. Looking forward to seeing what you create!





NiniMorris said:


> Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.  She is only 4 and doesn't understand all that is happening.
> 
> This is the latest update from my DIL on her FB page.
> "Update on Alyssa: Hi everyone. Another visit to the Dr today means good and bad news. The good news is her foot looks great as far as correcting the clubfoot. Also, in just a few short weeks she will be able to put pressure on her foot. This means that she will be able to walk again. The bad news is has gotten some pressure sores on her heel and back of her leg. Also we will go back into the surgery next Friday. The doctor wants to surgically remove all the dead skin. At this time, she will be put to sleep for about 30 mins so the Dr can get the skin removed. She will then be put into another splint for a week and we will return to the Dr the following week for a cast. She is finally eating better and sleeping more and more each night. When you see her, she has these awful black circles under eyes. She went to class last night a church but Shawn stayed with her. Please keep praying! She is still trying to heal. What a ride this has been,.."
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers..
> 
> Nini



Keeping y'all in my prayers. Hope everything goes smoothly.

Glad to hear your mom is ok Andrea and she was willing to cook for you! 

Congrats on Baby Number 3! Everyone is pregnant!! So exciting.


----------



## smile5sunshine

I have a Question 

For those of you who are experienced serger users, How much THREAD should I be ordering??? I want to have enough to do a small variety of colors, but I don't know how many CONES of each color thread to buy??? Do I need to get 4 cones of each color, or can I get by with (mostly) 2 cones of serger thread for the upper and lower loopers, and then use regular sewing thread for the needles? 


*edit* Okay, I also wanted to ask if there is a specific brand of serger thread that is better. I'm looking at the Maxi Lock cones. Would this be quality thread or is there another brand that would be better?

Thanks in advance for your answers!

Sunshine


----------



## Meshell2002

smile5sunshine said:


> I have a Question
> 
> For those of you who are experienced serger users, How much THREAD should I be ordering??? I want to have enough to do a small variety of colors, but I don't know how many CONES of each color thread to buy??? Do I need to get 4 cones of each color, or can I get by with (mostly) 2 cones of serger thread for the upper and lower loopers, and then use regular sewing thread for the needles?
> 
> 
> *edit* Okay, I also wanted to ask if there is a specific brand of serger thread that is better. I'm looking at the Maxi Lock cones. Would this be quality thread or is there another brand that would be better?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers!
> 
> Sunshine



I buy maxilock or toldilock when its 50% off at Joanns. I also occasionally buy  online from atlanta thread company or thread art. The cheaper brands of serge thread tend to break and shed more than the brand names.

Just starting out I would get white, cream, grey, and black. If you get 4 spools of each in the really big size they will last for a year or two.  I only use the other colors if I'm doing a rolled hem and trying to match something specific or if I'm using my coverstitch feature (you may not have that one....I never matched thread perfectly until I got one....u'd be surprised how far grey will take you!)

I've never tried using sewing thread in my serger because I like the big cones then you don't run out of thread unless you are doing a color change....also the sewing thread on spools may not feed evenly and you may get tension issues.

I sew for a boy and girl....so the other colors I have are royal blue, kacki, baby pink, leaf green, hot pink, brown, navy, purple, and red....this is used more for coverstitch than anything on tshirts. I actually use the grey or black on denim?sp and it blends fine.

Have fun!


----------



## BBGirl

Hmm I see that the 50% 15 or more is over at just peachy.  I really dont need the 15 designs that I pt in my cart but of course now I ideas for all the designs I picked out


----------



## Blyssfull

Sandi S said:


> I had a very productive day - finished up a bunch of stuff!



These are so cute! I think I love Hello Kitty more than my 8 y/o.  



smile5sunshine said:


> WOW you're sewing list sounds a lot like mine: filled with way too many projects that you never quite have enough time to get around to!  I am glad that your mother is recovering so well from her surgery. Hopefully she continues to feel great.20projects/picture.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I ended up making 11, some with curved corners, and others with boxed corners. I need to practice more on the boxed corners because they did not come out as clean as I would have liked.  Doing narrow rolled edges was SOOOOO much faster than the way I've made napkins before (turn and top stitched) plus is uses less fabric.  I also got to re-thread the machine several times, due to a thread breaking once and running out twice of the upper looper thread. Serging uses a TON of thread, so I guess I'll be ordering some soon.  Now that I've mostly got the narrow rolled edge down, I'll try to work on some other technique tomorrow night.
> 
> Sunshine



These look great. Congrats on the new serger!   Maybe I'd fall in love with sewing if I had a serger instead...hehehe. 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> ger I was looking at!!!  I am very anxious to hear what your thoughts are!
> 
> Oh yay, I can post pictures now!  Here are a few things I have been making.  This was my first attempt at a dress.  I didn't use any pattern, I just sort of made it up as I went along, but I'm so pleased with how it turned out!  This one I don't think will go to Disney, as we have so many t-shirts already and I'm still planning to make a few more things.  My daughter is going to wear this tomorrow to a princess themed party, hence the crown and septer.  Lol*  She said she loved it when she tried it on, that was all the thanks I needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second attempt at a dress, for my oldest daughter who will be 10 soon, and my first try at a pillowcase dress.  She really loves it and that makes me so happy.  The only think I don't like is the purple I added, I wish I had done that differently, it looks kind of funny to me.  Oh well, this was fun and super easy and I will be doing lots more of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then made another for my 11 month old, but made it a little too short!  Hers I will be pairing with a little pair of denim shorts from Target and it will be a top rather than a dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one I just finished yesterday and I'm so thrilled with it!  I even made a matching hair bow and diaper cover, that was a real feat for me!  Lol*  This is also for my 11 month old...




Those are all great! My first pillowcase dress with a different color band ended up all wonky. I think it looks super cute just the way it is... In fact, the band would be perfect for a cute applique or name. 

*QUESTION*

When y'all make an ITH project that calls for the same color bobbin, do you just wind the color you're actually using or a different weighted thread? I tried doing this with an ITH eye spy bag but my bobbin was still a little crazy, even after adjusting the tension. And my tear away stabilizer didn't tear away so great from the vinyl.


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> I really REALLY like the goofy tee. Did you use a commercial pattern for those?? If so, do you mind sharing which one?  I really like the style of the muscle tees with the contrasting fabric down the sides.  Everything else is fabulous as always



I use a lot of Ottobre magazine patterns. The sleeveless tee is from the summer 2005 issue. If you have never seen Ottobre, it's a European magazine (published out of Finland), but I have to say their English edition is always spot on with translations - can't say the same of all Euro magazines. I love being able to trace off the size I need and that as my kids grow, they have grown into new patterns. They also have the BEST stuff for boys, hands down!

I'm working on this pillowcase-type dress right now:




It's from the Spring 08 issue and I am appliquing Alice in Wonderland designs on it.





pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *PurpleEars* For those of you who are experienced serger users, How much THREAD should I be ordering??? I want to have enough to do a small variety of colors, but I don't know how many CONES of each color thread to buy??? Do I need to get 4 cones of each color, or can I get by with (mostly) 2 cones of serger thread for the upper and lower loopers, and then use regular sewing thread for the needles?
> 
> 
> *edit* Okay, I also wanted to ask if there is a specific brand of serger thread that is better. I'm looking at the Maxi Lock cones. Would this be quality thread or is there another brand that would be better?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers!
> 
> Sunshine



All of your dresses turned out cute! As for the serger, I buy the jumbo cones of white for the loopers and the regular size for the needles. I have 4 each of the colors I use the most. When they go on sale - Maxilock is my favorite - do not use off-brand unless you enjoy rethreading a lot.

If you want to do rolled hems, a little wooly nylon for the upper loopers (you can get metallic or variegated versions) is great, but definitely thread it by tying it to a piece of regular thread or you will go nuts. I actually like to thread my machine by tying on new colors to the old ones and then stitching slowing (let your foot off the pedal as much as you can while it still goes forward for best results).


----------



## miprender

Andrea... glad to hear your mom is doing well. My mother had that done a few years ago.




tricia said:


> OMG, I am feeling totally sheepish now.   I'm the one who wrote up the quick tutorial.  I had completely forgotten about that.   here is a link.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41263798&postcount=1350



I almost posted that it was you that did a write up about it. I guess my memory isn't that bad



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *miprender* - hahahaha, I currently have 13 sewing machines...I don't know WHAT I would do if there were a fire!!!  LOL*



WOW that is alot of machines. I only have 3 



DMGeurts said:


> A girl after my own heart - I only have 5...  But I would love more.  LOL  If I was to save one, and only one from a fire - it would be Patience - but to be honest with you, she'd probably survive a fire - except for her bobbin winder tire, and I can order a new one.  LOL
> D~



 I think we all know you would save Patience. 



NiniMorris said:


> Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.  She is only 4 and doesn't understand all that is happening.
> 
> This is the latest update from my DIL on her FB page.
> "Update on Alyssa: Hi everyone. Another visit to the Dr today means good and bad news. The good news is her foot looks great as far as correcting the clubfoot. Also, in just a few short weeks she will be able to put pressure on her foot. This means that she will be able to walk again. The bad news is has gotten some pressure sores on her heel and back of her leg. Also we will go back into the surgery next Friday. The doctor wants to surgically remove all the dead skin. At this time, she will be put to sleep for about 30 mins so the Dr can get the skin removed. She will then be put into another splint for a week and we will return to the Dr the following week for a cast. She is finally eating better and sleeping more and more each night. When you see her, she has these awful black circles under eyes. She went to class last night a church but Shawn stayed with her. Please keep praying! She is still trying to heal. What a ride this has been,.."
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers..
> 
> Nini



Saw this on FB .... praying for your Grand princess.



Sandi S said:


> I had a very productive day - finished up a bunch of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 2 shirts are for our trip - the bottom two outfits are for a joint birthday party tomorrow for the youngest two. I still have to do up DS's shorts to match that t-shirt, but I already have them cut out of a fun lizard print twill I picked up at Joann's last week.



WOW... those are just awesome shirts you made. I normally don't like sleeveless shirts on boys but those are really cute.

QUESTION Where did you get the Goofy Candy design? I saw someone with it before.



smile5sunshine said:


> Well, my new serger arrived this afternoon but I didn't get to start playing with it until after 9 when the kiddos went to bed. I DID watch the videos/tutorials earlier, so that helped.  I was feeling a little intemidated when I was watching the videos, but once I actually pulled the machine out of the box and started working with it, I felt much better.  There's still a TON I know I need to learn, but I'll get there.
> 
> Tonight I fiddled with narrow rolled edges. With three girls I know I have oodles of ruffles in my future, so I know I will get VERY good use out of this function.  I made some cloth napkins. Kind of a lame first project, but I needed something easy and repetitive, so this fit the bill and actually we are about to run out of napkins so this helps solve that problem too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Congrats on the new serger... all you edges look great.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> [
> *miprender* - Most of my machines are antiques or vintage.  I have one main "modern" machine, a Simplicity Quilter's Classic.  For the price it has been a wonderful sewing machine.  I think you are right about the serger!



You are a girl after D's heart  And everything looks great. 



smile5sunshine said:


> I have a Question
> 
> For those of you who are experienced serger users, How much THREAD should I be ordering??? I want to have enough to do a small variety of colors, but I don't know how many CONES of each color thread to buy??? Do I need to get 4 cones of each color, or can I get by with (mostly) 2 cones of serger thread for the upper and lower loopers, and then use regular sewing thread for the needles?
> 
> 
> *edit* Okay, I also wanted to ask if there is a specific brand of serger thread that is better. I'm looking at the Maxi Lock cones. Would this be quality thread or is there another brand that would be better?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers!
> 
> Sunshine



I use the Serger thread that comes on the cones from Joanne's. I bought a whole bunch when it was BOGO Free and that was over a year ago. They last a really long time and I serge almost everything and I just had to change one cone out after a year.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Sandi S said:


> I had a very productive day - finished up a bunch of stuff!



 I love the Candy Co. Logo where did you get it!!!  Your clothes are too cute!!!


----------



## Sandi S

Goofy's Candy Co. is from Sweet Pea's Place (members section)


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*Yes Diane i saw that sweet dress!!! very pretty! and yes i am a thrift-a-holic! and it is paying off big time for a family friend...my oldest dd's  dh's cousin is getting married,very small budget and nothing fancy,park pavillion  w/ kitchen ,by the lake. they are asking for reception food in lieu of gifts from me and my other dd. I am doing blt dip and crackers and the platter/bowl will be a gift also! but she also knows i am a thrifter and asked if i had or could get sheets { top }  to use on the picnic tables...she asked for florals in blues/pinks/yellows...i am glad to say i am able to provide at least 12 from my stash! she is going for the country/vintage look,flower girls w/ galvinized buckets kinda theme.and thsis is all perfect for an eEarth Day wedding...*


----------



## miprender

Blyssfull said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When y'all make an ITH project that calls for the same color bobbin, do you just wind the color you're actually using or a different weighted thread? I tried doing this with an ITH eye spy bag but my bobbin was still a little crazy, even after adjusting the tension. And my tear away stabilizer didn't tear away so great from the vinyl.



When I did the ITH cell phone case I just used my embroidery bobbin thread, I didn't bother changing it and it didn't matter as it was never going to be seen.



Sandi S said:


> Goofy's Candy Co. is from Sweet Pea's Place (members section)



Thanks...going to check there now.


----------



## miprender

Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.




I love these all. I think I am going to do Star Wars outfits for J and C one day 

Love the Peace outfit so great.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Sandi S said:


> Goofy's Candy Co. is from Sweet Pea's Place (members section)



I  Sweet Pea's Stuff!  I've never seen it before 


Where is the member section?

Thanks!

~Jennifer


----------



## aksunshine

I am so sorry I an SOOOOOO behind.... AGAIN!


So I did change our dates to May. 3 nt Bahamian on the Dream and WDW! Baby will be a bit older and dates work better for Matt to get off. Can you tell I am hoping for a girl???? More than a year and I just planned customs for a baby girl!!! lol! 2 Patacake dresses(tropical and Be Our Guest theme) and one open back dress(Sailor/ DCL Minnie) (from Tie Dye Diva all with covers), 3 Carlys (Classic mouse, Dumbo, MMouse ice cream), one Port. Peasant (Pooh), 1 Stripwork (Toystory2 Faith dbl layer from sewsensible (Alice and seashell), 1 Maddie(little Einsteins), 1 Gem from Brynnberlee (Ariel), 1-2 simple skirt sets (Lion King...?), 2 Juliet dresses from Erin's designs CRT/ Princess, Pirate), and 1 simply sweet (Lilo). Most possibly shortened with diaper covers under and likely some hats. Crazy! Huh?! Great way to use up some of my pattern hoard!!! Hehehehe!


We find out on Wed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name pics so far...Leila (like a Hawaiian Lei) Serenity, Elena Grace, Sawyer, and Noah. No mid names for boys yet.


----------



## Sandi S

miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.



Those are great! I have both of those Star Wars prints in my stash for some DHS outfits!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I  Sweet Pea's Stuff!  I've never seen it before
> 
> 
> Where is the member section?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Jennifer



Join the site and you might need to send an email asking to be added for access to the member only designs. Then look under characters...tons of great stuff!



aksunshine said:


> We find out on Wed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name pics so far...Leila (like a Hawaiian Lei) Serenity, Elena Grace, Sawyer, and Noah. No mid names for boys yet.



How exciting! After three boys, I went bananas when I found out I was having my girl. I started sewing because of her.


----------



## Sandi S

miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.



Those are great! I have both of those Star Wars prints in my stash for some DHS outfits!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I  Sweet Pea's Stuff!  I've never seen it before
> 
> 
> Where is the member section?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Jennifer



Join the site and you might need to send an email asking to be added for access to the member only designs. Then look under characters...tons of great stuff!



aksunshine said:


> We find out on Wed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name pics so far...Leila (like a Hawaiian Lei) Serenity, Elena Grace, Sawyer, and Noah. No mid names for boys yet.



How exciting! After three boys, I went bananas when I found out I was having my girl. I started sewing because of her.


----------



## Sandi S

This is what I am working on tonight...so excited by how cute it is turning out, but that White Rabbit took forever...going to add Alice and a full Cheshire cat on the back.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Seems like I only manage to do drive by posts on here lately.  I believe most of you now about my Grand Princess' recent surgery and very rocky road to recovery.  She is only 4 and doesn't understand all that is happening.
> 
> This is the latest update from my DIL on her FB page.
> "Update on Alyssa: Hi everyone. Another visit to the Dr today means good and bad news. The good news is her foot looks great as far as correcting the clubfoot. Also, in just a few short weeks she will be able to put pressure on her foot. This means that she will be able to walk again. The bad news is has gotten some pressure sores on her heel and back of her leg. Also we will go back into the surgery next Friday. The doctor wants to surgically remove all the dead skin. At this time, she will be put to sleep for about 30 mins so the Dr can get the skin removed. She will then be put into another splint for a week and we will return to the Dr the following week for a cast. She is finally eating better and sleeping more and more each night. When you see her, she has these awful black circles under eyes. She went to class last night a church but Shawn stayed with her. Please keep praying! She is still trying to heal. What a ride this has been,.."
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers..
> 
> Nini


Sorry for all your poor grandbaby and family are going through.  I will definitely keep all of you in my prayers.



Sandi S said:


> I had a very productive day - finished up a bunch of stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 2 shirts are for our trip - the bottom two outfits are for a joint birthday party tomorrow for the youngest two. I still have to do up DS's shorts to match that t-shirt, but I already have them cut out of a fun lizard print twill I picked up at Joann's last week.


Fabulous!  I am so amazed at how quickly you whip things out!



smile5sunshine said:


> Well, my new serger arrived this afternoon but I didn't get to start playing with it until after 9 when the kiddos went to bed. I DID watch the videos/tutorials earlier, so that helped.  I was feeling a little intemidated when I was watching the videos, but once I actually pulled the machine out of the box and started working with it, I felt much better.  There's still a TON I know I need to learn, but I'll get there.
> 
> Tonight I fiddled with narrow rolled edges. With three girls I know I have oodles of ruffles in my future, so I know I will get VERY good use out of this function.  I made some cloth napkins. Kind of a lame first project, but I needed something easy and repetitive, so this fit the bill and actually we are about to run out of napkins so this helps solve that problem too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up making 11, some with curved corners, and others with boxed corners. I need to practice more on the boxed corners because they did not come out as clean as I would have liked.  Doing narrow rolled edges was SOOOOO much faster than the way I've made napkins before (turn and top stitched) plus is uses less fabric.  I also got to re-thread the machine several times, due to a thread breaking once and running out twice of the upper looper thread. Serging uses a TON of thread, so I guess I'll be ordering some soon.  Now that I've mostly got the narrow rolled edge down, I'll try to work on some other technique tomorrow night.
> 
> Sunshine


YaaHoo for the new serger!!!!  The napkins look great   All I did yesterday were my blankets for Haiti so my serger was in use as well.



cogero said:


> we are home from a great trip. I have a bunch of things I need to start working on.


Welcome back!  I have to head over to your ptr to see if you post some pics for us (that's a hint).



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Oh yay, I can post pictures now!  Here are a few things I have been making.  This was my first attempt at a dress.  I didn't use any pattern, I just sort of made it up as I went along, but I'm so pleased with how it turned out!  This one I don't think will go to Disney, as we have so many t-shirts already and I'm still planning to make a few more things.  My daughter is going to wear this tomorrow to a princess themed party, hence the crown and septer.  Lol*  She said she loved it when she tried it on, that was all the thanks I needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second attempt at a dress, for my oldest daughter who will be 10 soon, and my first try at a pillowcase dress.  She really loves it and that makes me so happy.  The only think I don't like is the purple I added, I wish I had done that differently, it looks kind of funny to me.  Oh well, this was fun and super easy and I will be doing lots more of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then made another for my 11 month old, but made it a little too short!  Hers I will be pairing with a little pair of denim shorts from Target and it will be a top rather than a dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one I just finished yesterday and I'm so thrilled with it!  I even made a matching hair bow and diaper cover, that was a real feat for me!  Lol*  This is also for my 11 month old...


Awesome job on everything.  i love the colors in the first dress.



Blyssfull said:


> I'm glad I could inspire someone, so many people here have done that for me!  The things I would do differently about the pillowcase is first use better quality but I think I should have used Sulky Solvy on the top like I did for the towels. And if I did a different color pillowcase, I'd use cut away stabilizer instead of tear away... I just don't like when the stabilizer shows through the white. Looking forward to seeing what you create!


So is this what you do for towels and fleece -- sulky solvy on the top?  Do you put it down for the placement stitch and tack down or can you just add it for the actual applique stitch?  



smile5sunshine said:


> I have a Question
> 
> For those of you who are experienced serger users, How much THREAD should I be ordering??? I want to have enough to do a small variety of colors, but I don't know how many CONES of each color thread to buy??? Do I need to get 4 cones of each color, or can I get by with (mostly) 2 cones of serger thread for the upper and lower loopers, and then use regular sewing thread for the needles?
> 
> 
> *edit* Okay, I also wanted to ask if there is a specific brand of serger thread that is better. I'm looking at the Maxi Lock cones. Would this be quality thread or is there another brand that would be better?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers!
> 
> Sunshine


I use Maxi Lock cones.  I just started with black and white but since have added red and brown to my collection.  I think I use all of them about equally!  I only ever use three spools so that's all I buy.



Meshell2002 said:


> I buy maxilock or toldilock when its 50% off at Joanns. I also occasionally buy  online from atlanta thread company or thread art. The cheaper brands of serge thread tend to break and shed more than the brand names.
> 
> Just starting out I would get white, cream, grey, and black. If you get 4 spools of each in the really big size they will last for a year or two.  I only use the other colors if I'm doing a rolled hem and trying to match something specific or if I'm using my coverstitch feature (you may not have that one....I never matched thread perfectly until I got one....u'd be surprised how far grey will take you!)
> 
> I've never tried using sewing thread in my serger because I like the big cones then you don't run out of thread unless you are doing a color change....also the sewing thread on spools may not feed evenly and you may get tension issues.
> 
> I sew for a boy and girl....so the other colors I have are royal blue, kacki, baby pink, leaf green, hot pink, brown, navy, purple, and red....this is used more for coverstitch than anything on tshirts. I actually use the grey or black on denim?sp and it blends fine.
> 
> Have fun!


I never thought of having gray -- may have to get that as well.  I just add to my collection little by little.



BBGirl said:


> Hmm I see that the 50% 15 or more is over at just peachy.  I really dont need the 15 designs that I pt in my cart but of course now I ideas for all the designs I picked out


Now she has 50% off $20 worth of designs so add five designs and you'll be fine!  I couldn't even come up with 15 last week so I passed.  My kids are older so I find it harder to find designs that suit them.



Blyssfull said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When y'all make an ITH project that calls for the same color bobbin, do you just wind the color you're actually using or a different weighted thread? I tried doing this with an ITH eye spy bag but my bobbin was still a little crazy, even after adjusting the tension. And my tear away stabilizer didn't tear away so great from the vinyl.


I've never made anything ITH but I have used used sulky thread for my bobbins and it worked just fine for me (PE 770).



miprender said:


> Andrea... glad to hear your mom is doing well. My mother had that done a few years ago.
> 
> 
> WOW that is alot of machines. I only have 3


May I ask how old your mom was when she had it done?  I know it's in my future (as the OBGYN kindly told me things were falling at my last check two years ago) and I figure if I'm going to need the surgery I'd rather have it done sooner than later.  I'll be 48 in a couple of months.

I have you beat by one machine, but only b/c one of the opticians at work gave me hers.  And my embroidery machine would be saved in the fire -- only b/c it was the most expensive.  My serger would be the last to be saved -- it's getting old and worn down.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Yes Diane i saw that sweet dress!!! very pretty! and yes i am a thrift-a-holic! and it is paying off big time for a family friend...my oldest dd's  dh's cousin is getting married,very small budget and nothing fancy,park pavillion  w/ kitchen ,by the lake. they are asking for reception food in lieu of gifts from me and my other dd. I am doing blt dip and crackers and the platter/bowl will be a gift also! but she also knows i am a thrifter and asked if i had or could get sheets { top }  to use on the picnic tables...she asked for florals in blues/pinks/yellows...i am glad to say i am able to provide at least 12 from my stash! she is going for the country/vintage look,flower girls w/ galvinized buckets kinda theme.and thsis is all perfect for an eEarth Day wedding...*


Please take pics of the wedding for us -- it sounds really neat.



miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.


Awesome!!!  I am not a SW fan, but I love the outfits.  Is that the new fabric from Joann's?  You know, the fabric mine would never carry.  I have no need for it myself, but it would be cool if they had it for a BG.



aksunshine said:


> I am so sorry I an SOOOOOO behind.... AGAIN!
> 
> 
> So I did change our dates to May. 3 nt Bahamian on the Dream and WDW! Baby will be a bit older and dates work better for Matt to get off. Can you tell I am hoping for a girl???? More than a year and I just planned customs for a baby girl!!! lol! 2 Patacake dresses(tropical and Be Our Guest theme) and one open back dress(Sailor/ DCL Minnie) (from Tie Dye Diva all with covers), 3 Carlys (Classic mouse, Dumbo, MMouse ice cream), one Port. Peasant (Pooh), 1 Stripwork (Toystory2 Faith dbl layer from sewsensible (Alice and seashell), 1 Maddie(little Einsteins), 1 Gem from Brynnberlee (Ariel), 1-2 simple skirt sets (Lion King...?), 2 Juliet dresses from Erin's designs CRT/ Princess, Pirate), and 1 simply sweet (Lilo). Most possibly shortened with diaper covers under and likely some hats. Crazy! Huh?! Great way to use up some of my pattern hoard!!! Hehehehe!
> 
> 
> We find out on Wed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name pics so far...Leila (like a Hawaiian Lei) Serenity, Elena Grace, Sawyer, and Noah. No mid names for boys yet.


I love all your names!  I'm really excited for you to find out.  What on earth are you going to do if all that wardrobe planning doesn't pan out?



Sandi S said:


> This is what I am working on tonight...so excited by how cute it is turning out, but that White Rabbit took forever...going to add Alice and a full Cheshire cat on the back.


Excited to see the finished product!


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Yes Diane i saw that sweet dress!!! very pretty! and yes i am a thrift-a-holic! and it is paying off big time for a family friend...my oldest dd's  dh's cousin is getting married,very small budget and nothing fancy,park pavillion  w/ kitchen ,by the lake. they are asking for reception food in lieu of gifts from me and my other dd. I am doing blt dip and crackers and the platter/bowl will be a gift also! but she also knows i am a thrifter and asked if i had or could get sheets { top }  to use on the picnic tables...she asked for florals in blues/pinks/yellows...i am glad to say i am able to provide at least 12 from my stash! she is going for the country/vintage look,flower girls w/ galvinized buckets kinda theme.and thsis is all perfect for an eEarth Day wedding...*


Beth- It is great that you can help her out that way.  I guess your thrifting really does pay off!  Definitely take a picture to show us how it all turns out!  It sounds like her wedding is going to be a very trendy, with a great shabby chic look!



miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.


I love all the outfits!  But my favorite is the peace sign outfit.  I love the colors that you used!



aksunshine said:


> So I did change our dates to May. 3 nt Bahamian on the Dream and WDW! Baby will be a bit older and dates work better for Matt to get off. Can you tell I am hoping for a girl???? More than a year and I just planned customs for a baby girl!!! lol! 2 Patacake dresses(tropical and Be Our Guest theme) and one open back dress(Sailor/ DCL Minnie) (from Tie Dye Diva all with covers), 3 Carlys (Classic mouse, Dumbo, MMouse ice cream), one Port. Peasant (Pooh), 1 Stripwork (Toystory2 Faith dbl layer from sewsensible (Alice and seashell), 1 Maddie(little Einsteins), 1 Gem from Brynnberlee (Ariel), 1-2 simple skirt sets (Lion King...?), 2 Juliet dresses from Erin's designs CRT/ Princess, Pirate), and 1 simply sweet (Lilo). Most possibly shortened with diaper covers under and likely some hats. Crazy! Huh?! Great way to use up some of my pattern hoard!!! Hehehehe!
> 
> 
> We find out on Wed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name pics so far...Leila (like a Hawaiian Lei) Serenity, Elena Grace, Sawyer, and Noah. No mid names for boys yet.


You have quite a sewing list made for yourself!  It is going to take you a while to finish all those outfits!  Love the names you've picked out.  We'll be waiting to hear the big news on Wednesday!  Good luck!



Sandi S said:


> This is what I am working on tonight...so excited by how cute it is turning out, but that White Rabbit took forever...going to add Alice and a full Cheshire cat on the back.



The appliques you've finished so far look great!  I can't wait to see the finished dress!

I bought a pattern to make something for myself.  Since I have been working with a lot of knits lately, I bought the Modkid Penelope Plus pattern.  It looks really cute and easy to sew.  I just hope it doesn't turn out to look like a huge, ugly bag once I've sewn it.  If it is terribly ugly, I will just turn it into a nightie and sleep in it.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I can't remember if i posted a pic of my grandbabies in their easter dresses...i made the dresses from fabric their greatgrandmother ,G.G.,my ex -mil,had given me when she found out i was learning to sew. she had a rubbermaid tote full of easter fabric ready to make things for her greatgrands and then had a stroke,the fabric sat for a year or so and then she gave it to me last year. So i made things for all the lil girls...dgd Avery and dgs Jackson were not able to come for the egg hunt at Nanna & Pawpaw's  { their mom has issues}. there as nothing in the tote for my 2 grandsons or their cousin Conner. but there are several fabric book panels that i am hoping to make quilts with for the next grandbaby Liberty and for my niece and nephew when they have babies in the future... 
 anyway,here are Chloe-5,Elli - 10 next weekend!,Kensleigh-7,Gracie-7 and Blaze -7! hard to beleive he is only 3 mos. older than the twins! he's so tall and they are so short...but then again his dad is 6'4" and theirs is 5'9"...




 thanks for looking and sorry if this is a repost...so much on my mind,cleaning/redoing my sewing room,end of the year at school,granddaughter
s b'day andthen dd's babyshower next month! busy busy...and i wanna sew! *


----------



## aksunshine

VBAndrea said:


> S
> 
> I love all your names!  I'm really excited for you to find out.  What on earth are you going to do if all that wardrobe planning doesn't pan out?


There may be crying....lol!! 



Sandi S said:


> How exciting! After three boys, I went bananas when I found out I was having my girl. I started sewing because of her.



Aww!! So sweet!!!


Thanks Diane!!

What's sad is I am trying to figure out WHERE/ HOW to squeeze in a Peter/ Tink set??? What about on the way there?? I still have a lil of this left from my ring sling ( something else I need) http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:90&tx=31&ty=13


LOVE the Alice set in process!!!! TOOO cute!



I have a dress and pr of shorts to do in less than 4 hrs!  Hope I can get them done.

Only a week after all my other YUCK I started getting MAJOR migraines. May have found culprit of all my recent sickness, though. (from http://www.mold-removal-tips.com/symptom_article_4.html) 

You smell stale musty odors, in the bathroom, laundry, basement, attic, walls.
You have headaches that occur on a weekly basis.
Musty towels or clothing that was just washed.
Stale air conditioning or furnace air.
Mold colonies that appear as if from out of no where even after cleaning it.
Speckles or splotches on the home water filter or water softener tanks.
White/gray crystaline substances on basement walls.
Damp cardboard in the attic, garage, or basement.
You have strange health problems that the doctors can't seem to identify a cause.
You are buying one or more boxes of antihystimine per month.
Runny nose, red eyes, tired eyes, itchy eyes and nose, sniffles.
Your throat is frequently irritated.
Sinus headaches, sinus pressure, you can feel the goo.
You are constantly un-naturally tired.
You feel better after having been away from the house for a period of time.
You get these ill effects only on weekends (because you are at home more).
Idiopathic (makes no sense) illnesses, mixed with more chronic (long term) health problems.
Banging headaches when they don't make sense to have them.
Migraine, light sensitive headaches.
Multiple ear infections.
Allergies.

About 2/3 are me. Matt has been having some of these issues, too.


----------



## Sandi S

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I can't remember if i posted a pic of my grandbabies in their easter dresses...i made the dresses from fabric their greatgrandmother ,G.G.,my ex -mil,had given me when she found out i was learning to sew. she had a rubbermaid tote full of easter fabric ready to make things for her greatgrands and then had a stroke,the fabric sat for a year or so and then she gave it to me last year. So i made things for all the lil girls...dgd Avery and dgs Jackson were not able to come for the egg hunt at Nanna & Pawpaw's  { their mom has issues}. there as nothing in the tote for my 2 grandsons or their cousin Conner. but there are several fabric book panels that i am hoping to make quilts with for the next grandbaby Liberty and for my niece and nephew when they have babies in the future...
> anyway,here are Chloe-5,Elli - 10 next weekend!,Kensleigh-7,Gracie-7 and Blaze -7! hard to beleive he is only 3 mos. older than the twins! he's so tall and they are so short...but then again his dad is 6'4" and theirs is 5'9"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and sorry if this is a repost...so much on my mind,cleaning/redoing my sewing room,end of the year at school,granddaughter
> s b'day andthen dd's babyshower next month! busy busy...and i wanna sew! *



They all look great - beautiful group of kids!


----------



## cogero

Beth the easter outfits are just awesome.

Alicia I can't wait for you to find out what you are having. I am happy to hear you may have found what has been causing your health problems.


----------



## BBGirl

I know someone was looking for fairy wings just the wings.  They have them at Embroidery Library.  Look under fairy wings they have 2 or 3 set in 3 sizes each.  They also have a sale right now buy 10 designs get them for 10.40 rebate4u is the code.
HTH


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> I love these all. I think I am going to do Star Wars outfits for J and C one day
> 
> Love the Peace outfit so great.



 Thanks. My DD does not like SW at all so I had to come up with something else.



aksunshine said:


> We find out on Wed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name pics so far...Leila (like a Hawaiian Lei) Serenity, Elena Grace, Sawyer, and Noah. No mid names for boys yet.



 I vote Noah... if it's a boy



Sandi S said:


> Those are great! I have both of those Star Wars prints in my stash for some DHS outfits!



 Thanks



Sandi S said:


> This is what I am working on tonight...so excited by how cute it is turning out, but that White Rabbit took forever...going to add Alice and a full Cheshire cat on the back.



I saw this on FB That is such a cute design.



VBAndrea said:


> May I ask how old your mom was when she had it done?  I know it's in my future (as the OBGYN kindly told me things were falling at my last check two years ago) and I figure if I'm going to need the surgery I'd rather have it done sooner than later.  I'll be 48 in a couple of months.
> !



My mom had it done 4 years ago at the age of 59. I had just had my son and then a week later she went in. She was having alot pain before the surgery. But I am hoping it is not hereditary 




VBAndrea said:


> Awesome!!!  I am not a SW fan, but I love the outfits.  Is that the new fabric from Joann's?  You know, the fabric mine would never carry.  I have no need for it myself, but it would be cool if they had it for a BG.
> !



 Thanks yes it was the Joanne's fabric that I bought tons of. I actually bought one of the bolts of the spaceship fabric and then went back and bought more. Plus I have a preorder of other SW fabric from OvertheRainbow that is due to come in soon. 



dianemom2 said:


> I love all the outfits!  But my favorite is the peace sign outfit.  I love the colors that you used!


 Thanks the peace fabric feels so cheery.



dianemom2 said:


> I bought a pattern to make something for myself.  Since I have been working with a lot of knits lately, I bought the Modkid Penelope Plus pattern.  It looks really cute and easy to sew.  I just hope it doesn't turn out to look like a huge, ugly bag once I've sewn it.  If it is terribly ugly, I will just turn it into a nightie and sleep in it.



I am sure it will come on great. I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## SallyfromDE

BBGirl said:


> I know someone was looking for fairy wings just the wings.  They have them at Embroidery Library.  Look under fairy wings they have 2 or 3 set in 3 sizes each.  They also have a sale right now buy 10 designs get them for 10.40 rebate4u is the code.
> HTH



That was me!! Thanks. VTU has it on her list to make. I sent her some tink wings. But I'm going to go look these up.


----------



## SallyfromDE

BBGirl said:


> I know someone was looking for fairy wings just the wings.  They have them at Embroidery Library.  Look under fairy wings they have 2 or 3 set in 3 sizes each.  They also have a sale right now buy 10 designs get them for 10.40 rebate4u is the code.
> HTH



I came back to tell you they are nice looking. I'm going to have to try them.


----------



## FairydustyPrincesses

Hi ladies,

I was about to embark on a Drizella costume for my dd who will be 9 when we go on our trip in sept, based on Simplicity Cknderella pattern I have only to find it stops at 6. A quick google and the pattern picks up in womens size 6...

Are there none for girls this age? What do you ladies use for princess patterns for girls older than six? I figured for a reliable answer I'd go to the Disney costume making pros...


----------



## BBGirl

FairydustyPrincesses said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was about to embark on a Drizella costume for my dd who will be 9 when we go on our trip in sept, based on Simplicity Cknderella pattern I have only to find it stops at 6. A quick google and the pattern picks up in womens size 6...
> 
> Are there none for girls this age? What do you ladies use for princess patterns for girls older than six? I figured for a reliable answer I'd go to the Disney costume making pros...



Carla Cs Precious dress with a few minor adjustments.


----------



## bear_mom

A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.











(she wanted pink in the skirt, I would have choosen purple)

A few months ago, my older dd broke a needle in my sewing machine trying to use it - she didn't know how. So I suggested that we work together and make her a skirt. I did all the cutting and pinning, but she did all the acutal sewing.....


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

bear_mom said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wanted pink in the skirt, I would have choosen purple)
> 
> A few months ago, my older dd broke a needle in my sewing machine trying to use it - she didn't know how. So I suggested that we work together and make her a skirt. I did all the cutting and pinning, but she did all the acutal sewing.....




I love the Marie skirt! We have that fabric found it on etsy a few months ago since my 20 month old loves Marie.We have purple and pink to either make her a dress or a skirt. 

Your dd did a great job sewing too! I'm jealous that she would wear that my 9 year old refused to wear tigger or Pooh


----------



## Sandi S

FairydustyPrincesses said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was about to embark on a Drizella costume for my dd who will be 9 when we go on our trip in sept, based on Simplicity Cknderella pattern I have only to find it stops at 6. A quick google and the pattern picks up in womens size 6...
> 
> Are there none for girls this age? What do you ladies use for princess patterns for girls older than six? I figured for a reliable answer I'd go to the Disney costume making pros...



There are some more generic princess costumes in Butterick (and I think Simplicity and McCall's too) that go up to bigger girls' sizes. Nothing like a good 99 cent pattern sale...

I have finished the Alice in Wonderland top, finished a non-Disney strawberry print swing top, and I am now stitching out the second applique of 3 on a Little Mermaid-themed top. I want to be 5 again so I can wear this stuff...


----------



## VBAndrea

bear_mom said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wanted pink in the skirt, I would have choosen purple)
> 
> A few months ago, my older dd broke a needle in my sewing machine trying to use it - she didn't know how. So I suggested that we work together and make her a skirt. I did all the cutting and pinning, but she did all the acutal sewing.....


Well of course she wanted pink in the skirt -- she had to match her socks -- well, perhaps one of them since it appears to have a pink stripe in it   My dd was doing that for a wee bit but stopped.  Your dd reminds me so much of mine as mine just got new glasses and is about the same size and has the same hair (albeit a bit longer)!  

Your older dd did an awesome job with her skirt 

Well done on both accounts.  I may have to show my dd that Marie skirt -- we are huge Aristocats fans.


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.



These turned out spectacular!!!  I love that peace fabric!



aksunshine said:


> I am so sorry I an SOOOOOO behind.... AGAIN!
> 
> 
> So I did change our dates to May. 3 nt Bahamian on the Dream and WDW! Baby will be a bit older and dates work better for Matt to get off. Can you tell I am hoping for a girl???? More than a year and I just planned customs for a baby girl!!! lol! 2 Patacake dresses(tropical and Be Our Guest theme) and one open back dress(Sailor/ DCL Minnie) (from Tie Dye Diva all with covers), 3 Carlys (Classic mouse, Dumbo, MMouse ice cream), one Port. Peasant (Pooh), 1 Stripwork (Toystory2 Faith dbl layer from sewsensible (Alice and seashell), 1 Maddie(little Einsteins), 1 Gem from Brynnberlee (Ariel), 1-2 simple skirt sets (Lion King...?), 2 Juliet dresses from Erin's designs CRT/ Princess, Pirate), and 1 simply sweet (Lilo). Most possibly shortened with diaper covers under and likely some hats. Crazy! Huh?! Great way to use up some of my pattern hoard!!! Hehehehe!
> 
> 
> We find out on Wed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name pics so far...Leila (like a Hawaiian Lei) Serenity, Elena Grace, Sawyer, and Noah. No mid names for boys yet.



Congratulations again Alisha!  I can't wait to hear what you are having... and I love all the names you've chosen



Sandi S said:


> This is what I am working on tonight...so excited by how cute it is turning out, but that White Rabbit took forever...going to add Alice and a full Cheshire cat on the back.



Love how all of this turned out!  Amazing!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I can't remember if i posted a pic of my grandbabies in their easter dresses...i made the dresses from fabric their greatgrandmother ,G.G.,my ex -mil,had given me when she found out i was learning to sew. she had a rubbermaid tote full of easter fabric ready to make things for her greatgrands and then had a stroke,the fabric sat for a year or so and then she gave it to me last year. So i made things for all the lil girls...dgd Avery and dgs Jackson were not able to come for the egg hunt at Nanna & Pawpaw's  { their mom has issues}. there as nothing in the tote for my 2 grandsons or their cousin Conner. but there are several fabric book panels that i am hoping to make quilts with for the next grandbaby Liberty and for my niece and nephew when they have babies in the future...
> anyway,here are Chloe-5,Elli - 10 next weekend!,Kensleigh-7,Gracie-7 and Blaze -7! hard to beleive he is only 3 mos. older than the twins! he's so tall and they are so short...but then again his dad is 6'4" and theirs is 5'9"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and sorry if this is a repost...so much on my mind,cleaning/redoing my sewing room,end of the year at school,granddaughter
> s b'day andthen dd's babyshower next month! busy busy...and i wanna sew! *



The grandkids look adorable!!!  You did a great job!



aksunshine said:


> There may be crying....lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww!! So sweet!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Diane!!
> 
> What's sad is I am trying to figure out WHERE/ HOW to squeeze in a Peter/ Tink set??? What about on the way there?? I still have a lil of this left from my ring sling ( something else I need) http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:90&tx=31&ty=13
> 
> 
> LOVE the Alice set in process!!!! TOOO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dress and pr of shorts to do in less than 4 hrs!  Hope I can get them done.
> 
> Only a week after all my other YUCK I started getting MAJOR migraines. May have found culprit of all my recent sickness, though. (from http://www.mold-removal-tips.com/symptom_article_4.html)
> 
> You smell stale musty odors, in the bathroom, laundry, basement, attic, walls.
> You have headaches that occur on a weekly basis.
> Musty towels or clothing that was just washed.
> Stale air conditioning or furnace air.
> Mold colonies that appear as if from out of no where even after cleaning it.
> Speckles or splotches on the home water filter or water softener tanks.
> White/gray crystaline substances on basement walls.
> Damp cardboard in the attic, garage, or basement.
> You have strange health problems that the doctors can't seem to identify a cause.
> You are buying one or more boxes of antihystimine per month.
> Runny nose, red eyes, tired eyes, itchy eyes and nose, sniffles.
> Your throat is frequently irritated.
> Sinus headaches, sinus pressure, you can feel the goo.
> You are constantly un-naturally tired.
> You feel better after having been away from the house for a period of time.
> You get these ill effects only on weekends (because you are at home more).
> Idiopathic (makes no sense) illnesses, mixed with more chronic (long term) health problems.
> Banging headaches when they don't make sense to have them.
> Migraine, light sensitive headaches.
> Multiple ear infections.
> Allergies.
> 
> About 2/3 are me. Matt has been having some of these issues, too.



I sure hope you are able to fix this, if it's the problem - scary stuff!



bear_mom said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wanted pink in the skirt, I would have choosen purple)
> 
> A few months ago, my older dd broke a needle in my sewing machine trying to use it - she didn't know how. So I suggested that we work together and make her a skirt. I did all the cutting and pinning, but she did all the acutal sewing.....



Awesome!!  And your dd did a fabulous job too!!!  I have a dd that sews as well (though not as much as she used to), but it's so much fun to watch them learn and progress!  

I am not sure if I posted pics of my latest bag here or not - I don't think so.  For those of you that follow my TR - again - I super duper apologize for the duplicates.

Everything together















This is the one detail I added that made me fall head over heels in  with the UPB again!!!  I just love it!!!





Back:





Main zipper:





Looking down into the bag...  This person ordered an extra zippered interior pocket - not sure if you can see it real well in this picture?





Zip wallet:










Lanyard:





The whole set together again...





D~


----------



## ivey_family

Well, I've fallen hopelessly behind, so I cannot go back and quote everything, but there are a few things I've got to comment on...

*Sandi* - Your smocked dress is one of the most beautiful garments I've ever seen.  You have an amazing talent!

*Beth* - Love the Easter photo!  The girls all look adorable!

*Michelle* - I love all the outfits you've posted so far, especially the SW ones!

*D* - Your latest bag is awesome!  Great colors, and that ruffle looks great!  I think my favorite is Figment #2, though.  

*Everyone else* - I'm thoroughly enjoying all of the projects and outfits.  I'm so sorry not to quote and comment on everything!

I'm still plugging away on my nursing covers, and SOOO ready to put that project behind me so I can sew fun things again!

In other news, I have finally thought of (most of) a name for my sewing venture.  There is a special song called "Mairzy Doats" from the 1940s that dh's grandfather sings to all the babies, including his own girls when they were little.  I hadn't heard the song until my first son came along, but I'm guessing my own grandparents at least knew it.  Words from this song were even used in WWII as passwords by US soldiers.  My degree is in US History, so I love that this song and hence my shop name has such a connection back to my grandparents' generation.  It even has my last name in there.  The name is:   *Kiddley Divey*.  I'm trying to decide if it needs one more word and what that should be.  Ex.  Kiddley Divey Duds, Kiddley Divey Boutique, etc.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!

Back to work for me,
C.


----------



## Sandi S

It's been a busy final day of spring break...spent a lot of time with my machines.

This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:





...and the back





I also have this embellished and ready to sew together:


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi All!

We're getting a pretty good tax refund this year so the Mr. said I could get an embroidery machine! I was leaning toward the Brother PE770, but then I found the Singer Futura XL400. It gets really good reviews except for the few where the person pretty obviously didn't know what they were doing, but every product has a couple of those. I checked several web sites for the reviews to make sure I had a complete picture. The big selling points for me are that it has a 6x10 hoop and Amazon has it for $599! There is also software available to turn clip art and scanned pictures like coloring pages into embroidery designs! That normally costs $300, but again, Amazon has a much better price. The only thing I'm not wild about is that you're only supposed to use a certain kind of bobbin, which means winding your own rather than buying pre-wound. The machine has a separate bobbin winder attached so you can wind a bobbin while you're sewing, which is pretty cool. I can see that being a real time saver. I'm just a little leery because so many of you swear by pre-wounds. Does anyone here have one of these machines? I'd kind of like an opinion from someone I sort of "know" before I buy it.

A few more questions: Is rayon thread necessary? It's so much easier to find polyester here in East Podunk and I much prefer to see colors before I spend money on thread that might not be quite right. I'm really picky about colors and matching them to fabric. You should see me trying to buy a zipper!  Can the possible thread melting issue be avoided by using a pressing cloth? My fabric store here only carries one brand of bobbin thread and it only comes on a 850 yard spool. Is that enough? When I look on line, the spools are so much bigger, which makes sense because you use that same thread for any design. I'm not worried about color matching. It's black or white and it's on the back so it doesn't matter. 

I'm not 100% sure I'll go ahead and spend the money because DD is in college ($$$) and by the time I buy everything I'd need to get started it could be pretty expensive. On the other hand, I can see her sorority sisters all wanting embroidered t shirts and whatnot. And then the other sororities will want things too 'cause Alpha Xi's stuff is so cool, right?     The Mr. belongs to a sport club and the members could easily be interested in items with the club logo or club events. There's always Etsy besides. Somebody talk me into this!!!  

Thanks, fellow Dis-ers!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Blyssfull

miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.



Cute stuff! love the pockets!



Sandi S said:


> This is what I am working on tonight...so excited by how cute it is turning out, but that White Rabbit took forever...going to add Alice and a full Cheshire cat on the back.



Your appliques look awesome and it looks like you used a decorative stitch... that always adds so much and I never remember to do that. 



VBAndrea said:


> I've never made anything ITH but I have used used sulky thread for my bobbins and it worked just fine for me (PE 770)


Awesome, thanks for the reply. I'm hoping my issues with using the thread as bobbin was because I was also using it with fleece and that was making it pull differently since it's so stretchy. 

I actually hoop my Solvy on top. I have yet to venture into using tack down stitches. I have mainly just used it on towels but I think it would be a good idea to use it on thinner fabrics as well. The pillowcases were so thin, it's almost like the stitches made the fabric pull (like a run in panty hose) in some places. I thought I was safe using two pieces of stabilizer but maybe the solvy on top would have helped a little. 




DMGeurts said:


> The whole set together again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I'm such a sucker for anything with Damask! 



ivey_family said:


> My degree is in US History, so I love that this song and hence my shop name has such a connection back to my grandparents' generation.  It even has my last name in there.  The name is:   *Kiddley Divey*.  I'm trying to decide if it needs one more word and what that should be.  Ex.  Kiddley Divey Duds, Kiddley Divey Boutique, etc.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!
> 
> Back to work for me,
> C.



I love that your shop name is so personal to you. Just my two cents: I think you should add a third word to really identify what you are. On my business cards I made my "mission statement" - "Crafting and Creating Your Personal Bliss" but when I thought about it, it doesn't really give them any information on exactly what I do. :/



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> A few more questions: Is rayon thread necessary? It's so much easier to find polyester here in East Podunk and I much prefer to see colors before I spend money on thread that might not be quite right. I'm really picky about colors and matching them to fabric. You should see me trying to buy a zipper!  Can the possible thread melting issue be avoided by using a pressing cloth? My fabric store here only carries one brand of bobbin thread and it only comes on a 850 yard spool. Is that enough? When I look on line, the spools are so much bigger, which makes sense because you use that same thread for any design. I'm not worried about color matching. It's black or white and it's on the back so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I mostly use polyester thread in my machine. I don't buy online, I'm more of a get it as I need it so I get mostly Gutermanns or Sulky at Joann's. I also bought a package with my machine that came with Polystar thread and it has done really well too. I haven't had an issue with the polyester thread yet but I do usually do a pressing cloth if I'm ironing. I also buy my bobbin at Joann as well. It took me a few months to go through a whole spool of it and that was with doing several embroidery designs as well as winding about 4 bobbins that didn't wind correctly.

I forgot to grab the pic for the daughter's in their skirts-- Those are super cute. I love that your daughter is interested in sewing. 


Glad I finally got on the Dis.. boy has Alex been an inconvenience.


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> *D* - Your latest bag is awesome!  Great colors, and that ruffle looks great!  I think my favorite is Figment #2, though.
> 
> In other news, I have finally thought of (most of) a name for my sewing venture.  There is a special song called "Mairzy Doats" from the 1940s that dh's grandfather sings to all the babies, including his own girls when they were little.  I hadn't heard the song until my first son came along, but I'm guessing my own grandparents at least knew it.  Words from this song were even used in WWII as passwords by US soldiers.  My degree is in US History, so I love that this song and hence my shop name has such a connection back to my grandparents' generation.  It even has my last name in there.  The name is:   *Kiddley Divey*.  I'm trying to decide if it needs one more word and what that should be.  Ex.  Kiddley Divey Duds, Kiddley Divey Boutique, etc.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!
> 
> Back to work for me,
> C.



THanks Carrie!

I love the name you've chosen!  And I love that there is so much special meaning behind it.    I agree with Beth - I think there should be one more word in there to kind of, at least, give a hint to what your shop is...  Something like Kiddley Divey, the Dressmaker or Kiddley Divey, the Boutique...  Or something like that.  I am really bad at name choosing...  I didn't even create my shop name, LOL!  A friend of mine came up with the name and I liked it.  



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy final day of spring break...spent a lot of time with my machines.
> 
> This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this embellished and ready to sew together:



This turned out awesome!  I can't wait to see the one you have ready to go!



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're getting a pretty good tax refund this year so the Mr. said I could get an embroidery machine! I was leaning toward the Brother PE770, but then I found the Singer Futura XL400. It gets really good reviews except for the few where the person pretty obviously didn't know what they were doing, but every product has a couple of those. I checked several web sites for the reviews to make sure I had a complete picture. The big selling points for me are that it has a 6x10 hoop and Amazon has it for $599! There is also software available to turn clip art and scanned pictures like coloring pages into embroidery designs! That normally costs $300, but again, Amazon has a much better price. The only thing I'm not wild about is that you're only supposed to use a certain kind of bobbin, which means winding your own rather than buying pre-wound. The machine has a separate bobbin winder attached so you can wind a bobbin while you're sewing, which is pretty cool. I can see that being a real time saver. I'm just a little leery because so many of you swear by pre-wounds. Does anyone here have one of these machines? I'd kind of like an opinion from someone I sort of "know" before I buy it.
> 
> A few more questions: Is rayon thread necessary? It's so much easier to find polyester here in East Podunk and I much prefer to see colors before I spend money on thread that might not be quite right. I'm really picky about colors and matching them to fabric. You should see me trying to buy a zipper!  Can the possible thread melting issue be avoided by using a pressing cloth? My fabric store here only carries one brand of bobbin thread and it only comes on a 850 yard spool. Is that enough? When I look on line, the spools are so much bigger, which makes sense because you use that same thread for any design. I'm not worried about color matching. It's black or white and it's on the back so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I'll go ahead and spend the money because DD is in college ($$$) and by the time I buy everything I'd need to get started it could be pretty expensive. On the other hand, I can see her sorority sisters all wanting embroidered t shirts and whatnot. And then the other sororities will want things too 'cause Alpha Xi's stuff is so cool, right?     The Mr. belongs to a sport club and the members could easily be interested in items with the club logo or club events. There's always Etsy besides. Somebody talk me into this!!!
> 
> Thanks, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congratulations!!!  I am so jealous!  I don't have any suggestions...  Does this other machine have the usb drive - from what everyone has said, that little piece is essential.  If it has that, then it sounds like a great deal!



Blyssfull said:


> I'm such a sucker for anything with Damask!



Thanks Beth!  BTW...  Did you receive my latest PM?

D~


----------



## Blyssfull

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks Beth!  BTW...  Did you receive my latest PM?
> 
> D~




I don't have any PMs here.   The Dis is being really wonky for me. Usually once I sign in, it keeps me signed in but it hasn't been the case since they've been down. I can sign in and when I change pages or go to another part of the boards, I'm no longer signed in anymore. Maybe it will show up later?


----------



## chellewashere

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're getting a pretty good tax refund this year so the Mr. said I could get an embroidery machine! I was leaning toward the Brother PE770, but then I found the Singer Futura XL400. It gets really good reviews except for the few where the person pretty obviously didn't know what they were doing, but every product has a couple of those. I checked several web sites for the reviews to make sure I had a complete picture. The big selling points for me are that it has a 6x10 hoop and Amazon has it for $599! There is also software available to turn clip art and scanned pictures like coloring pages into embroidery designs! That normally costs $300, but again, Amazon has a much better price. The only thing I'm not wild about is that you're only supposed to use a certain kind of bobbin, which means winding your own rather than buying pre-wound. The machine has a separate bobbin winder attached so you can wind a bobbin while you're sewing, which is pretty cool. I can see that being a real time saver. I'm just a little leery because so many of you swear by pre-wounds. Does anyone here have one of these machines? I'd kind of like an opinion from someone I sort of "know" before I buy it.
> 
> A few more questions: Is rayon thread necessary? It's so much easier to find polyester here in East Podunk and I much prefer to see colors before I spend money on thread that might not be quite right. I'm really picky about colors and matching them to fabric. You should see me trying to buy a zipper!  Can the possible thread melting issue be avoided by using a pressing cloth? My fabric store here only carries one brand of bobbin thread and it only comes on a 850 yard spool. Is that enough? When I look on line, the spools are so much bigger, which makes sense because you use that same thread for any design. I'm not worried about color matching. It's black or white and it's on the back so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I'll go ahead and spend the money because DD is in college ($$$) and by the time I buy everything I'd need to get started it could be pretty expensive. On the other hand, I can see her sorority sisters all wanting embroidered t shirts and whatnot. And then the other sororities will want things too 'cause Alpha Xi's stuff is so cool, right?     The Mr. belongs to a sport club and the members could easily be interested in items with the club logo or club events. There's always Etsy besides. Somebody talk me into this!!!
> 
> Thanks, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Just had to jump on quick to answer 

I have this machine. The first one I got SUCKED had to send it back my new one is AWESOME. Love being able to make the big designs, wish it came with a 5x7 you could buy separately though.
The machine I have came w/ a bunch of empty bobbins so I just got bobbin thread and wound them myself on the machine. Doesnt take but a minute to do. The one thing I wish this had was an automatic cutter, but it doesnt and Im still getting used to having to cut my own thread...the automatic threading needle works sometimes but thats not too big of an ordeal.
Make sure you keep your computer on another table when do the embroidery. Depending on how sturdy your table is this machine is quite rocky (and loud) and since your computer has to be be attached while doing the embroidery I just set mine up on a small table next to it just in case.
I have all the software (the QVC deal came with it all) but I havent used any of it so I cant comment on that.

Good luck its a great machine for sewing and embroidery just stock up on embroidery thread and stabilizer cause once you start you cant stop it becomes addictive and you are embellishing everything in the house


----------



## SallyfromDE

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're getting a pretty good tax refund this year so the Mr. said I could get an embroidery machine! I was leaning toward the Brother PE770, but then I found the Singer Futura XL400. It gets really good reviews except for the few where the person pretty obviously didn't know what they were doing, but every product has a couple of those. I checked several web sites for the reviews to make sure I had a complete picture. The big selling points for me are that it has a 6x10 hoop and Amazon has it for $599! There is also software available to turn clip art and scanned pictures like coloring pages into embroidery designs! That normally costs $300, but again, Amazon has a much better price. The only thing I'm not wild about is that you're only supposed to use a certain kind of bobbin, which means winding your own rather than buying pre-wound. The machine has a separate bobbin winder attached so you can wind a bobbin while you're sewing, which is pretty cool. I can see that being a real time saver. I'm just a little leery because so many of you swear by pre-wounds. Does anyone here have one of these machines? I'd kind of like an opinion from someone I sort of "know" before I buy it.
> 
> A few more questions: Is rayon thread necessary? It's so much easier to find polyester here in East Podunk and I much prefer to see colors before I spend money on thread that might not be quite right. I'm really picky about colors and matching them to fabric. You should see me trying to buy a zipper!  Can the possible thread melting issue be avoided by using a pressing cloth? My fabric store here only carries one brand of bobbin thread and it only comes on a 850 yard spool. Is that enough? When I look on line, the spools are so much bigger, which makes sense because you use that same thread for any design. I'm not worried about color matching. It's black or white and it's on the back so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I'll go ahead and spend the money because DD is in college ($$$) and by the time I buy everything I'd need to get started it could be pretty expensive. On the other hand, I can see her sorority sisters all wanting embroidered t shirts and whatnot. And then the other sororities will want things too 'cause Alpha Xi's stuff is so cool, right?     The Mr. belongs to a sport club and the members could easily be interested in items with the club logo or club events. There's always Etsy besides. Somebody talk me into this!!!
> 
> Thanks, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



In the grand scheme of things $600 isn't that much when you compare it to college needs. So if it were me, I'd go for it. Thread, I use the sulky from JoAnnes 50% sale. My machine likes that one. Bobbins, I don't use prewound, my last machine was picky over the type of bobbin thread I used. I try not to use the bobbin winder on any of my machines, I read they are the first to be worn out, so I have a sidewinder. When looking for my machines, emb or serger, the sewing shop steered me away from Singer. She said they normally can't be repaired in shop, and had to go back to singer.


----------



## Mom in Heels

miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.



That Han Solo is ADORABLE!!


----------



## ban26ana

How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.


----------



## casper_jj11

Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy final day of spring break...spent a lot of time with my machines.
> 
> This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this embellished and ready to sew together:



I LOVE your appliques. They're beautiful. I'd love to have a machine that makes them but I've only just started and can't justify buying one for the few that I'd make ... maybe that's incentive to keep sewing 



Blyssfull said:


> I don't have any PMs here.   The Dis is being really wonky for me. Usually once I sign in, it keeps me signed in but it hasn't been the case since they've been down. I can sign in and when I change pages or go to another part of the boards, I'm no longer signed in anymore. Maybe it will show up later?



I've spent the better part of a day not even able to log in. I'd try, the system would say 'thank you for logging in' and then I'm not logged in. Couldn't post or anything. I read a bit on the tech board, went back and deleted my cookies. Turns out, I can now log in. 



ban26ana said:


> How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.



I'm only a beginner but thought I might be able to help. Don't do what I did . We leave on May 12th. I bought the fabric last spring... yes, spring 2011. We cancelled our October trip so I'm glad I didn't start making things too early but I waited too late... Good Friday to be exact. I'm new. Never having made clothes before, just costumes. I've now done two dresses, two bowling shirts and I'm almost finished DD's shirt to match the boys shirts... I still have a dress, a skirt and in an ideal world, another bowlings shirt, to do... oh, and I need to sew on appliques that I bought from one of you great Disboutiquers (can I say names here for things I"ve bought? They're awesome!) Too much pressure right now...we have our yard full of contractors, DH is travelling for work, and my touring plans aren't finalized yet for the trip... I was up until 2am sewing last night LOL Not sure when you should start but don't start one month before you leave!


----------



## Piper

ban26ana said:


> How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.



Depending on how your daughters grow and what (and how many) you want to make, you might want to start soon to plan and purchase material.  Then start sewing when you have time and just not hem pants and dresses until about a month before you leave.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

ban26ana said:


> How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.



I am new to this thread/forum but I have been sewing for as long as I can remember, however, I am more experienced as a quilter than a seamstress.  I can tell you for my family, I have already begun sewing and we are not going until the end of September.  I have purchased the costume patterns and some of the fabric, but don't plan on really getting to those for at least another month...more to spread the cost out than anything else.  I think it's nice to go ahead and start making things here and there as soon as you can and want to - it kind of makes things fun and keeps the excitement and anticipation going.  We have a long wait so this gives me something fun to focus on in the mean time.  Also if you start collecting and making things now then you won't be overwhelmed when it gets close and say, a project doesn't come along as you'd planned and you're trip is only two weeks away!    I have already experienced this as I made that Minnie dress I just recently posted way too small - it's now a Minnie top!  Lol*  I am trying to make everything about a half to a full size bigger to allow for growing...I'd rather the clothes be a touch to big than too small!


----------



## Blyssfull

casper_jj11 said:


> I've spent the better part of a day not even able to log in. I'd try, the system would say 'thank you for logging in' and then I'm not logged in. Couldn't post or anything. I read a bit on the tech board, went back and deleted my cookies. Turns out, I can now log in.




Great advice! I just went and did this.. Seems to have worked.


----------



## tricia

casper_jj11 said:


> I'm only a beginner but thought I might be able to help. Don't do what I did . We leave on May 12th. I bought the fabric last spring... yes, spring 2011. We cancelled our October trip so I'm glad I didn't start making things too early but I waited too late... Good Friday to be exact. I'm new. Never having made clothes before, just costumes. I've now done two dresses, two bowling shirts and I'm almost finished DD's shirt to match the boys shirts... I still have a dress, a skirt and in an ideal world, another bowlings shirt, to do... oh, and I need to sew on appliques that I bought from one of you great Disboutiquers (can I say names here for things I"ve bought? They're awesome!) Too much pressure right now...we have our yard full of contractors, DH is travelling for work, and my touring plans aren't finalized yet for the trip... I was up until 2am sewing last night LOL Not sure when you should start but don't start one month before you leave!




Sounds like you're a little busy.  Is that what you are trying to say?   Where are the pictures?  Did the bowling shirts come out OK?

I think we can post who we got things from, just can't actually buy and sell here on the boards. (I made the appliques for her )  We are both in Canada, so shipping is quick and cheap.


----------



## casper_jj11

tricia said:


> Sounds like you're a little busy.  Is that what you are trying to say?   Where are the pictures?  Did the bowling shirts come out OK?
> 
> I think we can post who we got things from, just can't actually buy and sell here on the boards. (I made the appliques for her )  We are both in Canada, so shipping is quick and cheap.



Lol. Yeah, let's call it busy. DH calls sewing my new make work project ... he figures I'm now on leave with the kids and I must be bored. No, just a little crazy.  

Pics are coming. Later today actually. I'm finishing DD's shirt to match the bowling shirts right now and as soon as that's done, I'm going to post what I've completed so far.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Just a drive by post.  I'll try and catch up with the board tomorrow.  We had quite the weekend - I spent it at children's hospital with my ds who is 2.  He had really low platelet levels and we were admitted friday and we just got home.  He was diagnosed with ITP and really responded well to the IVIG treatment.  Now that he is out of the hospital, he is running around and getting into everything (in other words, he is a typical 2 yr old).  I am exhausted, but should be back to normal tomorrow after a good night's sleep. 

I've seen quite a few cute things posted, but am too tired to comment now.  Will post more tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> we are home from a great trip. I have a bunch of things I need to start working on.



Welcome back! I should go back to your PTR as we'll be there at the same time in August. Mind you, I should get my PTR started too since the trip will be here before I know it!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *PurpleEars* - I missed your second response yesterday, sorry!  The side cutter sounds really interesting!!!  This might be something I could use in the meantime while waiting to purchase a serger.  What do you think?  I am planning on making all three of my daughters disney princess costumes and I really wanted to serge the seams so I wouldn't have to allow for french seams...do you think the side cutter would work for that?  I would just like the dresses to hold up for more than one wear, I'd like them to be able to use them for play when we come home too.
> 
> Oh yay, I can post pictures now!  Here are a few things I have been making.  This was my first attempt at a dress.  I didn't use any pattern, I just sort of made it up as I went along, but I'm so pleased with how it turned out!  This one I don't think will go to Disney, as we have so many t-shirts already and I'm still planning to make a few more things.  My daughter is going to wear this tomorrow to a princess themed party, hence the crown and septer.  Lol*  She said she loved it when she tried it on, that was all the thanks I needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second attempt at a dress, for my oldest daughter who will be 10 soon, and my first try at a pillowcase dress.  She really loves it and that makes me so happy.  The only think I don't like is the purple I added, I wish I had done that differently, it looks kind of funny to me.  Oh well, this was fun and super easy and I will be doing lots more of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then made another for my 11 month old, but made it a little too short!  Hers I will be pairing with a little pair of denim shorts from Target and it will be a top rather than a dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one I just finished yesterday and I'm so thrilled with it!  I even made a matching hair bow and diaper cover, that was a real feat for me!  Lol*  This is also for my 11 month old...



Great job on the outfits. I am glad you can make one of the outfits work. In terms of a side cutter, I just used it to stitch and finish the seams at the same time (only use the setting for easy fray materials, the other setting does not work worth anything!). The funny thing is, now that I have a serger, I stitch then serge. The seams in the dresses I made using the side cutter were very strong. I know I had a few dresses that lasted like 3 to 5 years with weekly washing in the summer.




smile5sunshine said:


> Well, my new serger arrived this afternoon but I didn't get to start playing with it until after 9 when the kiddos went to bed. I DID watch the videos/tutorials earlier, so that helped.  I was feeling a little intemidated when I was watching the videos, but once I actually pulled the machine out of the box and started working with it, I felt much better.  There's still a TON I know I need to learn, but I'll get there.
> 
> Tonight I fiddled with narrow rolled edges. With three girls I know I have oodles of ruffles in my future, so I know I will get VERY good use out of this function.  I made some cloth napkins. Kind of a lame first project, but I needed something easy and repetitive, so this fit the bill and actually we are about to run out of napkins so this helps solve that problem too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up making 11, some with curved corners, and others with boxed corners. I need to practice more on the boxed corners because they did not come out as clean as I would have liked.  Doing narrow rolled edges was SOOOOO much faster than the way I've made napkins before (turn and top stitched) plus is uses less fabric.  I also got to re-thread the machine several times, due to a thread breaking once and running out twice of the upper looper thread. Serging uses a TON of thread, so I guess I'll be ordering some soon.  Now that I've mostly got the narrow rolled edge down, I'll try to work on some other technique tomorrow night.
> 
> Sunshine



Glad to see that you have dived right in and started using your serger!



miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.



Great job like usual! I so wish I could see those outfits live in action!



aksunshine said:


> I am so sorry I an SOOOOOO behind.... AGAIN!
> 
> 
> So I did change our dates to May. 3 nt Bahamian on the Dream and WDW! Baby will be a bit older and dates work better for Matt to get off. Can you tell I am hoping for a girl???? More than a year and I just planned customs for a baby girl!!! lol! 2 Patacake dresses(tropical and Be Our Guest theme) and one open back dress(Sailor/ DCL Minnie) (from Tie Dye Diva all with covers), 3 Carlys (Classic mouse, Dumbo, MMouse ice cream), one Port. Peasant (Pooh), 1 Stripwork (Toystory2 Faith dbl layer from sewsensible (Alice and seashell), 1 Maddie(little Einsteins), 1 Gem from Brynnberlee (Ariel), 1-2 simple skirt sets (Lion King...?), 2 Juliet dresses from Erin's designs CRT/ Princess, Pirate), and 1 simply sweet (Lilo). Most possibly shortened with diaper covers under and likely some hats. Crazy! Huh?! Great way to use up some of my pattern hoard!!! Hehehehe!
> 
> 
> We find out on Wed.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Name pics so far...Leila (like a Hawaiian Lei) Serenity, Elena Grace, Sawyer, and Noah. No mid names for boys yet.



I can't wait until Wednesday to find out if you are having a boy or a girl! It sounds like you have a lot of sewing ahead of you!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I can't remember if i posted a pic of my grandbabies in their easter dresses...i made the dresses from fabric their greatgrandmother ,G.G.,my ex -mil,had given me when she found out i was learning to sew. she had a rubbermaid tote full of easter fabric ready to make things for her greatgrands and then had a stroke,the fabric sat for a year or so and then she gave it to me last year. So i made things for all the lil girls...dgd Avery and dgs Jackson were not able to come for the egg hunt at Nanna & Pawpaw's  { their mom has issues}. there as nothing in the tote for my 2 grandsons or their cousin Conner. but there are several fabric book panels that i am hoping to make quilts with for the next grandbaby Liberty and for my niece and nephew when they have babies in the future...
> anyway,here are Chloe-5,Elli - 10 next weekend!,Kensleigh-7,Gracie-7 and Blaze -7! hard to beleive he is only 3 mos. older than the twins! he's so tall and they are so short...but then again his dad is 6'4" and theirs is 5'9"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and sorry if this is a repost...so much on my mind,cleaning/redoing my sewing room,end of the year at school,granddaughter
> s b'day andthen dd's babyshower next month! busy busy...and i wanna sew! *



That's a lovely picture! Thanks for posting it. It sounds like you will have a busy month coming up!



aksunshine said:


> Only a week after all my other YUCK I started getting MAJOR migraines. May have found culprit of all my recent sickness, though.
> About 2/3 are me. Matt has been having some of these issues, too.



I hope you have identified the culprit so you can do something about it. I continue to pray for a healthy pregnancy for you!



bear_mom said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wanted pink in the skirt, I would have choosen purple)
> 
> A few months ago, my older dd broke a needle in my sewing machine trying to use it - she didn't know how. So I suggested that we work together and make her a skirt. I did all the cutting and pinning, but she did all the acutal sewing.....



Great job on the Marie skirt. I think you have a great Disboutiquer in training there! Please tell her that she did a great job with her skirt!



DMGeurts said:


> I am not sure if I posted pics of my latest bag here or not - I don't think so.  For those of you that follow my TR - again - I super duper apologize for the duplicates.
> 
> Everything together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



That is such a lovely set! Sorry I had to take some pictures out due to the picture limit!



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy final day of spring break...spent a lot of time with my machines.
> 
> This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this embellished and ready to sew together:



Wow, that Alice dress looks great. I can't wait to see what becomes of the Ariel/Flounder set.



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're getting a pretty good tax refund this year so the Mr. said I could get an embroidery machine! I was leaning toward the Brother PE770, but then I found the Singer Futura XL400. It gets really good reviews except for the few where the person pretty obviously didn't know what they were doing, but every product has a couple of those. I checked several web sites for the reviews to make sure I had a complete picture. The big selling points for me are that it has a 6x10 hoop and Amazon has it for $599! There is also software available to turn clip art and scanned pictures like coloring pages into embroidery designs! That normally costs $300, but again, Amazon has a much better price. The only thing I'm not wild about is that you're only supposed to use a certain kind of bobbin, which means winding your own rather than buying pre-wound. The machine has a separate bobbin winder attached so you can wind a bobbin while you're sewing, which is pretty cool. I can see that being a real time saver. I'm just a little leery because so many of you swear by pre-wounds. Does anyone here have one of these machines? I'd kind of like an opinion from someone I sort of "know" before I buy it.
> 
> A few more questions: Is rayon thread necessary? It's so much easier to find polyester here in East Podunk and I much prefer to see colors before I spend money on thread that might not be quite right. I'm really picky about colors and matching them to fabric. You should see me trying to buy a zipper!  Can the possible thread melting issue be avoided by using a pressing cloth? My fabric store here only carries one brand of bobbin thread and it only comes on a 850 yard spool. Is that enough? When I look on line, the spools are so much bigger, which makes sense because you use that same thread for any design. I'm not worried about color matching. It's black or white and it's on the back so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I'll go ahead and spend the money because DD is in college ($$$) and by the time I buy everything I'd need to get started it could be pretty expensive. On the other hand, I can see her sorority sisters all wanting embroidered t shirts and whatnot. And then the other sororities will want things too 'cause Alpha Xi's stuff is so cool, right?     The Mr. belongs to a sport club and the members could easily be interested in items with the club logo or club events. There's always Etsy besides. Somebody talk me into this!!!
> 
> Thanks, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congrats. I don't have any suggestions for you since I have been trying to avoid looking at embroidery machines. (Darn mortgage!) I hope you will find something that will work well for you.



ban26ana said:


> How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.



Welcome! I think it depends on how many outfits you plan to make, and how comfortable you are with a sewing machine. You may be able to project the size of your children based on growth charts? I don't have any children so I don't know how well those growth charts will work for this purpose.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Just a drive by post.  I'll try and catch up with the board tomorrow.  We had quite the weekend - I spent it at children's hospital with my ds who is 2.  He had really low platelet levels and we were admitted friday and we just got home.  He was diagnosed with ITP and really responded well to the IVIG treatment.  Now that he is out of the hospital, he is running around and getting into everything (in other words, he is a typical 2 yr old).  I am exhausted, but should be back to normal tomorrow after a good night's sleep.
> 
> I've seen quite a few cute things posted, but am too tired to comment now.  Will post more tomorrow.



Oh I am so sorry to hear about your weekend!  I am glad that your DS is on the mend. I hope you will get a restful evening!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Hi ladies,

Checking in after some time away from the boards. I have lots of catching up to do, lots of great stuff that I need to go back and multi quote! Good thing I have plenty of time...out of work for two weeks on convalescent leave. So I plan on entertaining myself by catching up and even reviewing some older threads to put together ideas for our cruise in Dec. No sewing for me while i recuperate...had surgery on my left arm so i cant even use my embroidery machine unless i can teach DH how to hoop the fabric.....

So I'll be catching and posting some more pics of previous projects. Here's few to start:

First bowling shirt(made for DS): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






First successful hand applique (made for my nephew):










Molly Peasant for DD:


----------



## miprender

bear_mom said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wanted pink in the skirt, I would have choosen purple)
> 
> A few months ago, my older dd broke a needle in my sewing machine trying to use it - she didn't know how. So I suggested that we work together and make her a skirt. I did all the cutting and pinning, but she did all the acutal sewing.....



I remember when you posted that. Great job on re-purposing the fabric.




DMGeurts said:


> These turned out spectacular!!!  I love that peace fabric!
> 
> I am not sure if I posted pics of my latest bag here or not - I don't think so.  For those of you that follow my TR - again - I super duper apologize for the duplicates.
> 
> Everything together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Thanks D  And I love your new bag



ivey_family said:


> *Michelle* - I love all the outfits you've posted so far, especially the SW ones!
> C.



 Thanks!



ivey_family said:


> In other news, I have finally thought of (most of) a name for my sewing venture.  There is a special song called "Mairzy Doats" from the 1940s that dh's grandfather sings to all the babies, including his own girls when they were little.  I hadn't heard the song until my first son came along, but I'm guessing my own grandparents at least knew it.  Words from this song were even used in WWII as passwords by US soldiers.  My degree is in US History, so I love that this song and hence my shop name has such a connection back to my grandparents' generation.  It even has my last name in there.  The name is:   *Kiddley Divey*.  I'm trying to decide if it needs one more word and what that should be.  Ex.  Kiddley Divey Duds, Kiddley Divey Boutique, etc.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!
> 
> Back to work for me,
> C.



Awe I love that story and I like the name Kiddley Divey Boutique.



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy final day of spring break...spent a lot of time with my machines.
> 
> This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this embellished and ready to sew together:



Looks great.



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're getting a pretty good tax refund this year so the Mr. said I could get an embroidery machine! I was leaning toward the Brother PE770, but then I found the Singer Futura XL400. It gets really good reviews except for the few where the person pretty obviously didn't know what they were doing, but every product has a couple of those. I checked several web sites for the reviews to make sure I had a complete picture. The big selling points for me are that it has a 6x10 hoop and Amazon has it for $599! There is also software available to turn clip art and scanned pictures like coloring pages into embroidery designs! That normally costs $300, but again, Amazon has a much better price. The only thing I'm not wild about is that you're only supposed to use a certain kind of bobbin, which means winding your own rather than buying pre-wound. The machine has a separate bobbin winder attached so you can wind a bobbin while you're sewing, which is pretty cool. I can see that being a real time saver. I'm just a little leery because so many of you swear by pre-wounds. Does anyone here have one of these machines? I'd kind of like an opinion from someone I sort of "know" before I buy it.
> 
> A few more questions: Is rayon thread necessary? It's so much easier to find polyester here in East Podunk and I much prefer to see colors before I spend money on thread that might not be quite right. I'm really picky about colors and matching them to fabric. You should see me trying to buy a zipper!  Can the possible thread melting issue be avoided by using a pressing cloth? My fabric store here only carries one brand of bobbin thread and it only comes on a 850 yard spool. Is that enough? When I look on line, the spools are so much bigger, which makes sense because you use that same thread for any design. I'm not worried about color matching. It's black or white and it's on the back so it doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I'll go ahead and spend the money because DD is in college ($$$) and by the time I buy everything I'd need to get started it could be pretty expensive. On the other hand, I can see her sorority sisters all wanting embroidered t shirts and whatnot. And then the other sororities will want things too 'cause Alpha Xi's stuff is so cool, right?     The Mr. belongs to a sport club and the members could easily be interested in items with the club logo or club events. There's always Etsy besides. Somebody talk me into this!!!
> 
> Thanks, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congrats on getting a new machine.... I don't know much about the Singer but someone else was just asking about this and alot of replies were not to buy singer. 

If your only concern is the bobbin I wind all my bobbins myself, even for my PE770 and I never have had an issue ---> insert knocking on wood



Blyssfull said:


> Cute stuff! love the pockets!



 Thanks!



Mom in Heels said:


> That Han Solo is ADORABLE!!



 Thanks that will be DH's shirt.



ban26ana said:


> How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.



I usually start about 5-6mths before our trip but still scramble at the end to get everything done.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Just a drive by post.  I'll try and catch up with the board tomorrow.  We had quite the weekend - I spent it at children's hospital with my ds who is 2.  He had really low platelet levels and we were admitted friday and we just got home.  He was diagnosed with ITP and really responded well to the IVIG treatment.  Now that he is out of the hospital, he is running around and getting into everything (in other words, he is a typical 2 yr old).  I am exhausted, but should be back to normal tomorrow after a good night's sleep.
> 
> I've seen quite a few cute things posted, but am too tired to comment now.  Will post more tomorrow.



Glad to hear your son is doing better. How scary that must have been.



PurpleEars said:


> Great job like usual! I so wish I could see those outfits live in action!



  Thanks.... you should switch your dates and come down in June



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Checking in after some time away from the boards. I have lots of catching up to do, lots of great stuff that I need to go back and multi quote! Good thing I have plenty of time...out of work for two weeks on convalescent leave. So I plan on entertaining myself by catching up and even reviewing some older threads to put together ideas for our cruise in Dec. No sewing for me while i recuperate...had surgery on my left arm so i cant even use my embroidery machine unless i can teach DH how to hoop the fabric.....
> 
> So I'll be catching and posting some more pics of previous projects. Here's few to start:
> 
> First bowling shirt(made for DS):



Sorry to hear about your surgery. Love everything you made. That bowling shirt is really COOL and you little one looks adorable in it.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Thank you all so much for the compliments on my dresses, I have had so much fun making them.  I admire all of your talent here very much!  Today I attempted a Mickey head on a little purse using scraps and I was SO thrilled with it!  I used a satin stitch for the first time and wheeeew, that took a little practice, but I think I've got it down and boy does it look nice.  I will try and post pictures tomorrow, I'm just absolutely beat tonight.

*miprender* - I just love all of the things you made, but I especially love the peace sign/heart/mickey head outfit!  So cute!!!  You give me ideas.  

*DMGeurts* - Oh my, I LOVE that Mickey bag!  The set together looks wonderful, I'm so inpsired!

*PurpleEars* - Thank you!  This is very good to know about the side cutter.  

*Gryffinclaw* - wow!!  Those look great!!!


----------



## casper_jj11

Sigh. Ok, so how's this for stupid question of the month... how do I remove the buttons from the cardboard sleeve they came on? Ridiculous but they're attached to the cardboard with a metal ring. I can pull them off but the metal ring, with a sharp edge, stays on around the button holes. I thought maybe I was supposed to sew around the metal ring but I'm concerned about the sharpness... I'd use wirecutters but the ring is pretty tight inside the holes... am I missing something (btw, the button has two holes in it and the metal ring goes through those two holes to attach to the cardboard page)... this is so crazy.


----------



## tricia

On mine the ring is usually a little loose and I can jam a fork tine, or the tip of my little scissors (I know, not a good idea) in it and then just lever it open.  Cause it is actually just a little piece of wire wrapped around,


Hubby says wire cutters would be smarter.








casper_jj11 said:


> Sigh. Ok, so how's this for stupid question of the month... how do I remove the buttons from the cardboard sleeve they came on? Ridiculous but they're attached to the cardboard with a metal ring. I can pull them off but the metal ring, with a sharp edge, stays on around the button holes. I thought maybe I was supposed to sew around the metal ring but I'm concerned about the sharpness... I'd use wirecutters but the ring is pretty tight inside the holes... am I missing something (btw, the button has two holes in it and the metal ring goes through those two holes to attach to the cardboard page)... this is so crazy.


----------



## casper_jj11

Oh my! Thank you! So it really wasn't that stupid a question.  I'll try a fork and if that doesn't work, I'll try and find something small to pry it open with.


----------



## VBAndrea

Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Checking in after some time away from the boards. I have lots of catching up to do, lots of great stuff that I need to go back and multi quote! Good thing I have plenty of time...out of work for two weeks on convalescent leave. So I plan on entertaining myself by catching up and even reviewing some older threads to put together ideas for our cruise in Dec. No sewing for me while i recuperate...had surgery on my left arm so i cant even use my embroidery machine unless i can teach DH how to hoop the fabric.....
> 
> So I'll be catching and posting some more pics of previous projects. Here's few to start:
> 
> First bowling shirt(made for DS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful hand applique (made for my nephew):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD:


Everything turned out great.  The bowling shirt looks perfect!  Your little nephew is adorable.  And I love the dress you made for dd.  Very nice work 



Sorry, I missed quoted some things -- I was having minor issues yesterday with posting but did look at everything.  Great appliques Sandi!

Carrie -- I like adding Duds or Boutique to the name.


----------



## pyrxtc

bear_mom said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wanted pink in the skirt, I would have choosen purple)
> 
> A few months ago, my older dd broke a needle in my sewing machine trying to use it - she didn't know how. So I suggested that we work together and make her a skirt. I did all the cutting and pinning, but she did all the acutal sewing.....



Love the skirt and the idea for using a scrub top !



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Checking in after some time away from the boards. I have lots of catching up to do, lots of great stuff that I need to go back and multi quote! Good thing I have plenty of time...out of work for two weeks on convalescent leave. So I plan on entertaining myself by catching up and even reviewing some older threads to put together ideas for our cruise in Dec. No sewing for me while i recuperate...had surgery on my left arm so i cant even use my embroidery machine unless i can teach DH how to hoop the fabric.....
> 
> So I'll be catching and posting some more pics of previous projects. Here's few to start:
> 
> First bowling shirt(made for DS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful hand applique (made for my nephew):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD:



Love that bowling shirt. What pattern did you use ? It is very cool, my DS would love it. Like the matching baby stuff too.


I have been sewing some. Made a dress for my cousin's granddaughter that she insisted on wearing today even though the eye hook is not on it yet.

I had a problem making it, I measured her everywhere and found the pattern that matched her measurements which said a size 7. I was skeptical and made a 6 but it is still way too big around the top. I have already taken in some but am new to the whole sewing so I know I didn't do it right and looking at it on her, I know I need to fix it because one strap is higher and tighter than the other. It was a McCall's pattern. Are they always so big ? 

I also  made a dress for my niece for 4th of July and need to make my nephew a matching shirt.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ban26ana said:


> How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.



I start about 6 months before. Plan what I want and look for fabric. Make things with elastic waist, but don't sew the elastic until closer. Make hems a little longer, but wait to hem them later. Don't make fitted clothes, if thier loose they'll be cooler anyway. If thier a little big, that's okay, you'll have them for next year. Kids clothes are more forgiving then our clothes are.


----------



## tricia

pyrxtc said:


> Love that bowling shirt. What pattern did you use ? It is very cool, my DS would love it. Like the matching baby stuff too.
> 
> 
> I also  made a dress for my niece for 4th of July and need to make my nephew a matching shirt.



The bowling shirt is probably the one by CarlaC on you can make this.  It is an awesome pattern and very easy to follow.  Have you bought any of her patterns yet?  You will find that they fit better and have MUCH better instructions than the McCalls etc.


----------



## Gryffinclaw

pyrxtc said:


> Love the skirt and the idea for using a scrub top !
> 
> 
> 
> Love that bowling shirt. What pattern did you use ? It is very cool, my DS would love it. Like the matching baby stuff too.
> 
> 
> I have been sewing some. Made a dress for my cousin's granddaughter that she insisted on wearing today even though the eye hook is not on it yet.
> 
> I had a problem making it, I measured her everywhere and found the pattern that matched her measurements which said a size 7. I was skeptical and made a 6 but it is still way too big around the top. I have already taken in some but am new to the whole sewing so I know I didn't do it right and looking at it on her, I know I need to fix it because one strap is higher and tighter than the other. It was a McCall's pattern. Are they always so big ?
> 
> I also  made a dress for my niece for 4th of July and need to make my nephew a matching shirt.



The pattern is fom Carla C. Her ebooks are fantastic especially for a beginner like me. My experiences using paper patterns have been exercises in frustration  I HIGHLY recommend Carla C's patterns. I have used several other "authors" from youcanmakethis.com and they have all been much easier to follow than any paper pattern. And I haven't had any issues with fit either.


----------



## dianemom2

Sorry I haven't been on. The disboards won't let me log in on my computer. I am on the phone right now. Everything looks great.  I hope I. Can log on later  so I can make better comments.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Sorry I haven't been on. The disboards won't let me log in on my computer. I am on the phone right now. Everything looks great.  I hope I. Can log on later  so I can make better comments.



Some people said they had to clean their cookies to log on.  I had no trouble logging on but I have a Mac and that may make a difference.  I prefer to eat my cookies anyway -- maybe you could try eating some and see if that works


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> I have been sewing some. Made a dress for my cousin's granddaughter that she insisted on wearing today even though the eye hook is not on it yet.
> 
> I had a problem making it, I measured her everywhere and found the pattern that matched her measurements which said a size 7. I was skeptical and made a 6 but it is still way too big around the top. I have already taken in some but am new to the whole sewing so I know I didn't do it right and looking at it on her, I know I need to fix it because one strap is higher and tighter than the other. It was a McCall's pattern. Are they always so big ?
> 
> I also  made a dress for my niece for 4th of July and need to make my nephew a matching shirt.



I AM A NEW SEWER, but so far I have felt that the McCall's patterns DO run big.  I've learned that I should ALWAYS make a mock-up/muslin one first because I have needed to make adjustments.  OF course, I've only tried two different patterns, so maybe it's just the ones I got??



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Thank you all so much for the compliments on my dresses, I have had so much fun making them.  I admire all of your talent here very much!  Today I attempted a Mickey head on a little purse using scraps and I was SO thrilled with it!  I used a satin stitch for the first time and wheeeew, that took a little practice, but I think I've got it down and boy does it look nice.  I will try and post pictures tomorrow, I'm just absolutely beat tonight.



YAY! Congrats on doing your 1st applique!  Can't wait to see it.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Checking in after some time away from the boards. I have lots of catching up to do, lots of great stuff that I need to go back and multi quote! Good thing I have plenty of time...out of work for two weeks on convalescent leave. So I plan on entertaining myself by catching up and even reviewing some older threads to put together ideas for our cruise in Dec. No sewing for me while i recuperate...had surgery on my left arm so i cant even use my embroidery machine unless i can teach DH how to hoop the fabric.....
> 
> So I'll be catching and posting some more pics of previous projects. Here's few to start:
> 
> First bowling shirt(made for DS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful hand applique (made for my nephew):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD:



Hope you recover quickly so you can get back to sewing. Those are all great outfits!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Just a drive by post.  I'll try and catch up with the board tomorrow.  We had quite the weekend - I spent it at children's hospital with my ds who is 2.  He had really low platelet levels and we were admitted friday and we just got home.  He was diagnosed with ITP and really responded well to the IVIG treatment.  Now that he is out of the hospital, he is running around and getting into everything (in other words, he is a typical 2 yr old).  I am exhausted, but should be back to normal tomorrow after a good night's sleep.
> 
> I've seen quite a few cute things posted, but am too tired to comment now.  Will post more tomorrow.



Oh no! I'm glad that your DS seems to being doing better and hope he stays that way.



ban26ana said:


> How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.



Our trip is in the beginning of August and I started in Feb so 7 months out for me. However, I have needed to start this early because I have 7 days worth of outfits for 4 kids, so I needed the extra time. I'm already about half way through and don't feel rushed. It's been nice because I don't feel like I have to be a slave to my machine. I enjoy sewing very much, but sometimes I just want some time "off" to do other things.  I sized up for my baby (since they grow so quickly) but for my bigger kids, I just added 1/2"-1" on length to things, because generally my kids don't grow much width-wise.



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy final day of spring break...spent a lot of time with my machines.
> 
> This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this embellished and ready to sew together:



Oh Sandi this is FABULOUS! It's so bright and cheery. I love it! Hope you are enjoying your time off.



ivey_family said:


> Well, I've fallen hopelessly behind, so I cannot go back and quote everything, but there are a few things I've got to comment on...
> 
> *Everyone else* - I'm thoroughly enjoying all of the projects and outfits.  I'm so sorry not to quote and comment on everything!
> 
> I'm still plugging away on my nursing covers, and SOOO ready to put that project behind me so I can sew fun things again!
> 
> In other news, I have finally thought of (most of) a name for my sewing venture.  There is a special song called "Mairzy Doats" from the 1940s that dh's grandfather sings to all the babies, including his own girls when they were little.  I hadn't heard the song until my first son came along, but I'm guessing my own grandparents at least knew it.  Words from this song were even used in WWII as passwords by US soldiers.  My degree is in US History, so I love that this song and hence my shop name has such a connection back to my grandparents' generation.  It even has my last name in there.  The name is:   *Kiddley Divey*.  I'm trying to decide if it needs one more word and what that should be.  Ex.  Kiddley Divey Duds, Kiddley Divey Boutique, etc.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!
> 
> Back to work for me,
> C.



WOW good job on keeping plugging away at those nursing covers. I bet you are going to be one excited person when you actually finish!  I am no help on the name, but I think it's cute!



DMGeurts said:


> I am not sure if I posted pics of my latest bag here or not - I don't think so.  For those of you that follow my TR - again - I super duper apologize for the duplicates.
> 
> Everything together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Another fantastic creation by D~!  Beautiful as always. Love the lanyard that went with it.  That will come in super handy at the parks.



bear_mom said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wanted pink in the skirt, I would have choosen purple)
> 
> A few months ago, my older dd broke a needle in my sewing machine trying to use it - she didn't know how. So I suggested that we work together and make her a skirt. I did all the cutting and pinning, but she did all the acutal sewing.....



The Marie skirt came out really cute and I bet you are one proud mama of your other DD sewing!  She did a great job.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



That's a good looking bunch, right there! The dresses are all too cute!



dianemom2 said:


> I bought a pattern to make something for myself.  Since I have been working with a lot of knits lately, I bought the Modkid Penelope Plus pattern.  It looks really cute and easy to sew.  I just hope it doesn't turn out to look like a huge, ugly bag once I've sewn it.  If it is terribly ugly, I will just turn it into a nightie and sleep in it.



Oh I can't wait to see this! HA HA HA about using it for pjs if it doesn't turn out well. I find that's my solution to alot of failed projects!



miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.



Oh those are both so great! I bet your boys are thrilled over the Star Wars stuff. And I LOVE the peace-love-mickey set too. Such a beautiful skirt pattern!



I started working on the kids' 'fab 5' sets....well, more like 6 because one of my DDs requested a Daisy Themed outfit.  The skirts are all cut out and I finished the sash parts already. They should sew up pretty quickly though.  hopefully I will have some pictures to share soon.  

Sunshine


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Some people said they had to clean their cookies to log on.  I had no trouble logging on but I have a Mac and that may make a difference.  I prefer to eat my cookies anyway -- maybe you could try eating some and see if that works



You are awesome!  I cleaned up my cookies and now I can log in again.  I do also prefer to eat my cookies and I think I am going to get one right now.  LOL!


----------



## nowellsl

ivey_family said:


> ain!
> 
> In other news, I have finally thought of (most of) a name for my sewing venture.  There is a special song called "Mairzy Doats" from the 1940s that dh's grandfather sings to all the babies, including his own girls when they were little.  I hadn't heard the song until my first son came along, but I'm guessing my own grandparents at least knew it.  Words from this song were even used in WWII as passwords by US soldiers.  My degree is in US History, so I love that this song and hence my shop name has such a connection back to my grandparents' generation.  It even has my last name in there.  The name is:   *Kiddley Divey*.  I'm trying to decide if it needs one more word and what that should be.  Ex.  Kiddley Divey Duds, Kiddley Divey Boutique, etc.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!
> 
> Back to work for me,
> C.



Mares eat oats and does eat oats, 
And little lambs eat ivy, 
A kid will eat ivy too, 
Wouldn't you ? 




I thought this was funny, it took me a long time to figure out what those words meant


----------



## GrammytoMany

casper_jj11 said:


> Sigh. Ok, so how's this for stupid question of the month... how do I remove the buttons from the cardboard sleeve they came on? Ridiculous but they're attached to the cardboard with a metal ring. I can pull them off but the metal ring, with a sharp edge, stays on around the button holes. I thought maybe I was supposed to sew around the metal ring but I'm concerned about the sharpness... I'd use wirecutters but the ring is pretty tight inside the holes... am I missing something (btw, the button has two holes in it and the metal ring goes through those two holes to attach to the cardboard page)... this is so crazy.



I use a staple remover to get the little metal ring off the button...that usually works for me
Sheila


----------



## Meshell2002

ban26ana said:


> How far in advance do you start making things?  We're going to WDW for Christmas.  I'm not a very experienced sewer, so I'm going to do some practice things here and there.  But I really want to make customs for my daughters for the whole trip.  How much time do you ladies (experts, artists, amazing sewers of perfection) take to sew for a vacation?  I'm worried about doing it too soon and misjudging size if they hit a growth spurt.  But I'm also worried about doing it too late and running out of time.



I started in July for a November, 5 day trip. But I did the adults appliques first (tshirts only), then DS5's (he is past wearing "baby" items so just tshirts and one costume for him), DD's stuff was last being the youngest she had the most likelihood of a growth spurt (and the most complicated outfits since she is young enough not to have much of an opinion). I finished with almost 3 weeks to spare. DD halloween costume was also a princess dress she re-wore on the trip 2 weeks later.

I was sewing other stuff in between projects though, that were not trip related.

If you have real young kids, I wouldn't start too early, but certainly keep a place with all your ideas and materials you've purchased written down, so you don't forget!


----------



## DiznyDi

You very creative ladies have inspired me to do my very first ever appliqué.  I'll admit, it was an easy one; Lightening McQueen. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.

D~ - love the new UPB! Very cute with the ruffle.  Because of you, I now have my mother's old Singer.  
Looks like it could be a twin to your Precious.  Guess I'd better seek out your tutorials.


----------



## PurpleEars

Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Checking in after some time away from the boards. I have lots of catching up to do, lots of great stuff that I need to go back and multi quote! Good thing I have plenty of time...out of work for two weeks on convalescent leave. So I plan on entertaining myself by catching up and even reviewing some older threads to put together ideas for our cruise in Dec. No sewing for me while i recuperate...had surgery on my left arm so i cant even use my embroidery machine unless i can teach DH how to hoop the fabric.....
> 
> So I'll be catching and posting some more pics of previous projects. Here's few to start:
> 
> First bowling shirt(made for DS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful hand applique (made for my nephew):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD:



Great job on everything. I really like the colours you chose for the Molly.



casper_jj11 said:


> Sigh. Ok, so how's this for stupid question of the month... how do I remove the buttons from the cardboard sleeve they came on? Ridiculous but they're attached to the cardboard with a metal ring. I can pull them off but the metal ring, with a sharp edge, stays on around the button holes. I thought maybe I was supposed to sew around the metal ring but I'm concerned about the sharpness... I'd use wirecutters but the ring is pretty tight inside the holes... am I missing something (btw, the button has two holes in it and the metal ring goes through those two holes to attach to the cardboard page)... this is so crazy.



Again, I say, there is no stupid question here unless you asked me what my weight is! I use a staple remover for those darn things.



pyrxtc said:


> I have been sewing some. Made a dress for my cousin's granddaughter that she insisted on wearing today even though the eye hook is not on it yet.
> 
> I had a problem making it, I measured her everywhere and found the pattern that matched her measurements which said a size 7. I was skeptical and made a 6 but it is still way too big around the top. I have already taken in some but am new to the whole sewing so I know I didn't do it right and looking at it on her, I know I need to fix it because one strap is higher and tighter than the other. It was a McCall's pattern. Are they always so big ?
> 
> I also  made a dress for my niece for 4th of July and need to make my nephew a matching shirt.



What is the design ease on the pattern? That could make a difference. Also, did you use a 1/4" seam allowance or a 5/8" seam allowance? Commerical patterns tend to use 5/8" seams. I usually go with the finish garment measurements (those are usually marked along the chest, waist, and hips) to decide which size to make. I also measure the pattern first, substract the seam allowance to make sure the size is correct. I hope this helps.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!! A new Big Give was just posted!!!! Justin has such a rare disorder, that only 1 other living child in the world has it!!! Please come on over and help star wars up this little guy and his brother and rufffle up his sister!!!! Thanks so much!!

He is the big brother!! And his little sister's adoption was made final only a bit ago!!


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> I AM A NEW SEWER, but so far I have felt that the McCall's patterns DO run big.  I've learned that I should ALWAYS make a mock-up/muslin one first because I have needed to make adjustments.  OF course, I've only tried two different patterns, so maybe it's just the ones I got??
> 
> Oh Sandi this is FABULOUS! It's so bright and cheery. I love it! Hope you are enjoying your time off.
> 
> Sunshine



The big 4 - McCall's, Simplicity, Butterick, and Vogue all use a standard 5/8 inch seam allowance. Be aware of that and pick a size based on the measurements. Also, I would suggest check out Pattern Review before you sew up something if you have any concerns. There are thousands of reviews. (I have reviewed almost 700 patterns myself - a little bit of everything.)


Thank you! I still haven't finished Arial...tomorrow perhaps - had to go back to work and do a field trip that ate into my last 48 hours pretty badly.




DiznyDi said:


> You very creative ladies have inspired me to do my very first ever appliqué.  I'll admit, it was an easy one; Lightening McQueen. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.



Please do show us - sounds great!



PurpleEars said:


> What is the design ease on the pattern? That could make a difference. Also, did you use a 1/4" seam allowance or a 5/8" seam allowance? Commerical patterns tend to use 5/8" seams. I usually go with the finish garment measurements (those are usually marked along the chest, waist, and hips) to decide which size to make. I also measure the pattern first, substract the seam allowance to make sure the size is correct. I hope this helps.




What she said!

BTW - Sandra Betzina's _Fast Fit_ and/or Palmer/Pletsch's_ Fit for Real People _are excellent resources about fit and pattern ease. They apply mostly to women's patterns, but lots of info is applicable to any pattern.


----------



## pyrxtc

tricia said:


> The bowling shirt is probably the one by CarlaC on you can make this.  It is an awesome pattern and very easy to follow.  Have you bought any of her patterns yet?  You will find that they fit better and have MUCH better instructions than the McCalls etc.



Link to carlaC somewhere.  Most of my problems end with the button holes. My sewing machine, when purchased, will have an automatic button holer.

I did fix the dress today. I'll have to post pics of before and after. It was a mess with my first fix.

Nevermind, found it. 

I don't know if I'm following the pattern correctly or how to read it I guess cuz I didn't know there was a spot to read the finished garment size on it somewhere. Guess I ahve a lot more learning to do.


----------



## DMGeurts

smile5sunshine said:


> Another fantastic creation by D~!  Beautiful as always. Love the lanyard that went with it.  That will come in super handy at the parks.



Thanks Sunny!  Actually...  I used my lanyard a lot in the parks - I just attached my zip wallet to it, that way I didn't have to fish out my wallet from my UPB every 5 minutes.  It worked out really well!  



DiznyDi said:


> You very creative ladies have inspired me to do my very first ever appliqué.  I'll admit, it was an easy one; Lightening McQueen. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> D~ - love the new UPB! Very cute with the ruffle.  Because of you, I now have my mother's old Singer.
> Looks like it could be a twin to your Precious.  Guess I'd better seek out your tutorials.



I cannot wait to see your applique!

And YAY for your mom's old Singer...  The model # should be right below the stitch adjuster.    I am curious which model you have.    I have my favorite restoring links in my PTR Table of Contents, if you need them - and if you have any questions, I am always happy to help.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! A new Big Give was just posted!!!! Justin has such a rare disorder, that only 1 other living child in the world has it!!! Please come on over and help star wars up this little guy and his brother and rufffle up his sister!!!! Thanks so much!!
> 
> He is the big brother!! And his little sister's adoption was made final only a bit ago!!



What a precious picture!!!  I love it!  I need to get my rear over to the BG site!

D~


----------



## Blyssfull

I'm on my husbands laptop instead of my netbook and boy is reading and quoting so much easier..haha... I might have to take it over. 





Gryffinclaw said:


> First bowling shirt(made for DS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful hand applique (made for my nephew):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD:



Love these outfits... Button holes intimidate me, I have yet to do them. Though, I was scared of zippers and it wasn't as hard as I expected. The Peasant is super cute too. I think I love seeing everyone's precious kiddos as much as I do every one's creations! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! A new Big Give was just posted!!!! Justin has such a rare disorder, that only 1 other living child in the world has it!!! Please come on over and help star wars up this little guy and his brother and rufffle up his sister!!!! Thanks so much!!
> 
> He is the big brother!! And his little sister's adoption was made final only a bit ago!!



I Love!! this picture. I always think "well, I'll take a break from the next Big Give" and I just can't.  All these kids have such amazing stories and are such fighters.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

DiznyDi said:


> You very creative ladies have inspired me to do my very first ever appliqué.  I'll admit, it was an easy one; Lightening McQueen. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.



They have inspired me to do my first satin stitch applique too!!!  Can't wait to see your applique...Lightening McQueen doesn't sound easy!  Wow!  Nice job!  

Here is a picture of the Mickey head applique I did.  I ended up making a mini-tote/purse out of it for my youngest.  She is only a year old so all she really does is chew on it, lol*, but her older sisters both have their own totes so I decided it should go to her.  I'm really pleased considering this was just a practice experiment I did with scraps!  Now I feel confident enough to applique on their actual outfits...


----------



## queenbeaz

Hey everybody! Just been lurking lately, gathering tons of ideas for our first family trip in December. 

I have matching/coordinating clothing ideas for EVERYTHING except the one day we will be at US. We're going mostly for the minions, but I don't do yellow. Would be fine for the kids, but not really mom or dad. I'm totally drawing a blank. Any suggestions?

Also, the hubs bought me the "super awesome" all-in-one sewing machine that sews, serges & embroiders about 2-3 years ago. It's useless except for the sewing aspect. Can't get the serger part to work at all, and the embroidery part only partially works. It skips stitches all the time. I'm planning on selling it & buying a regular serger which I will use all the time because I love upcyling t-shirts. All that to say, I love the embroidered designs, and can probably do easy appliques manually, but would be interested in who might just do some for me? PM me if you're interested, or just point me in the right direction. Thank you!

Awesome work as always, ladies!!! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## BBGirl

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! A new Big Give was just posted!!!! Justin has such a rare disorder, that only 1 other living child in the world has it!!! Please come on over and help star wars up this little guy and his brother and rufffle up his sister!!!! Thanks so much!!
> 
> He is the big brother!! And his little sister's adoption was made final only a bit ago!!



I can't get into the bg boards would love to help now that I have some time. I know I signed up awhile ago but. Can't get in now.


----------



## SarahJN

Hi.   Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.  

So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)

Cindy sundress




apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr

Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)


----------



## billwendy

Maybe the you joined the big give before we changed boards? If you message me your user name, I could check for you?????

Thanks everyone - they are Adorable, arent they???? Mom Loves the kids to match and little Callie is a FRILLY girl!!! Would love it if someone wanted to make or send her a tutu or petti - she is very into princesses!!!!

Also - we need some harry potter fans over there!!!

Plenty of non sewing items available to send too!!

Ship date is May 12th, 2012 ( :


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Ok.  It's time to catch up and hopefully I went back far enough.  This board can move quite quickly  at times.




Sandi S said:


> I'm working on this pillowcase-type dress right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from the Spring 08 issue and I am appliquing Alice in Wonderland designs on it.


I love looking at this magazine.  I am so tempted to actually get a subscription.  The pillowcase dress it super cute and I love what you ended up doing with it!



miprender said:


> Here is our DHS... Star Wars theme except for DD who is not a huge fan of the movie.



I love it and I am particularly fond of the Han Solo. Hopefully ds will love the original movie as much as I did (dd refuses to watch it as the boys in her class are all Star Wars crazy and she thinks that the boys are just goofy).




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I can't remember if i posted a pic of my grandbabies in their easter dresses...i made the dresses from fabric their greatgrandmother ,G.G.,my ex -mil,had given me when she found out i was learning to sew. she had a rubbermaid tote full of easter fabric ready to make things for her greatgrands and then had a stroke,the fabric sat for a year or so and then she gave it to me last year. So i made things for all the lil girls...dgd Avery and dgs Jackson were not able to come for the egg hunt at Nanna & Pawpaw's  { their mom has issues}. there as nothing in the tote for my 2 grandsons or their cousin Conner. but there are several fabric book panels that i am hoping to make quilts with for the next grandbaby Liberty and for my niece and nephew when they have babies in the future...
> anyway,here are Chloe-5,Elli - 10 next weekend!,Kensleigh-7,Gracie-7 and Blaze -7! hard to beleive he is only 3 mos. older than the twins! he's so tall and they are so short...but then again his dad is 6'4" and theirs is 5'9"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and sorry if this is a repost...so much on my mind,cleaning/redoing my sewing room,end of the year at school,granddaughter
> s b'day andthen dd's babyshower next month! busy busy...and i wanna sew! *



The outfits sure are cute!



bear_mom said:


>


Great job on the skirts!



DMGeurts said:


> This is the one detail I added that made me fall head over heels in  with the UPB again!!!  I just love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down into the bag...  This person ordered an extra zippered interior pocket - not sure if you can see it real well in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zip wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanyard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set together again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I am so going to have to order an UPB whenever we get to go to Disney again!  You do amazing workhttp://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/lovestruck.gif


Gryffinclaw said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I'll be catching and posting some more pics of previous projects. Here's few to start:
> 
> First bowling shirt(made for DS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful hand applique (made for my nephew):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly Peasant for DD:



Lovely outfits!  Hope that you recover quickly.



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh no! I'm glad that your DS seems to being doing better and hope he stays that way.



He is doing very well, thank you.  For all of the things we could have been hospitalized for, this one, while a little scary at times, was very treatable and it is unlikely to have long lasting side effects.  Having said that, there is a small chance that he could have low platelet levels for the rest of his life, but we'll know more for certain next week when we have anther blood test done and see his paediatrician.  

For now, he seems to have recovered nicely and is now acting as a healthy 2 yr old should - he is driving me crazy with all of his climbing and jumping.


----------



## cogero

Blyssfull said:


> I Love!! this picture. I always think "well, I'll take a break from the next Big Give" and I just can't.  All these kids have such amazing stories and are such fighters.



 you sound just like me.


SarahJN said:


> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



Welcome back and I love your dress it is adorable.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

SarahJN said:


> Hi.   Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)
> 
> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



Love the Cindy dress - can't wait to see what else you make!


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

SarahJN said:


> Hi.   Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)
> 
> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



I love it dress! It is beautiful!

I have been lurking here the past few weeks and busy with shirts for friends kids since they are all heading to Disney next week and want matching shirts for the kids. Here is a few of the things i have done.






  Easter dress for my girls. Simply sweet pattern the oldest 2 have fully lined dresses since the floral fabric is thin. 






 DD in her dress






  A onesie dress for a friends neices first trip to Disney.






  A Marie onesie for my DD who loves her to death





 This is a simple crossover bag that my dd 9 made in the hoop

Now that I am done with shirts for friends i can start on our families clothes for our Disney trip in August. I got 1 done and 1 shirt is in the process only 78 planned to go. We will see how far i get 

This is DS 8 who has Aspergers. He loves Phinneas and Ferb










Currently running in my embroidery machine is a shirt for DS 12 with Luke skywalker, yoda and Darth vadar on it. 

QUESTION  I have read that several of you are heading to Disney in the beginning of August. Just how many of you are?  We will be checking in and Pop on August 5th for 1 night and then from August 6th to the 15th we will be a the Carribean. 

Now back to work. Its going to be a long 3 1/2 months


----------



## Sandi S

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I love it dress! It is beautiful!
> 
> I have been lurking here the past few weeks and busy with shirts for friends kids since they are all heading to Disney next week and want matching shirts for the kids. Here is a few of the things i have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dress for my girls. Simply sweet pattern the oldest 2 have fully lined dresses since the floral fabric is thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD in her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A onesie dress for a friends neices first trip to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marie onesie for my DD who loves her to death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a simple crossover bag that my dd 9 made in the hoop
> 
> Now that I am done with shirts for friends i can start on our families clothes for our Disney trip in August. I got 1 done and 1 shirt is in the process only 78 planned to go. We will see how far i get
> 
> This is DS 8 who has Aspergers. He loves Phinneas and Ferb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running in my embroidery machine is a shirt for DS 12 with Luke skywalker, yoda and Darth vadar on it.
> 
> QUESTION  I have read that several of you are heading to Disney in the beginning of August. Just how many of you are?  We will be checking in and Pop on August 5th for 1 night and then from August 6th to the 15th we will be a the Carribean.
> 
> Now back to work. Its going to be a long 3 1/2 months



We are checking into AoA on August 5th!


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

Sandi S said:


> We are checking into AoA on August 5th!



Awesome! Perhaps we will cross paths. We are relaxing and doing nothing our first day since we will be coming off of 2 days at Sanibel Island.


----------



## miprender

I am falling behind on my schedule of getting things done. With Dh being home and all the kids practices I don't know when I will ever get anything done.




pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> *miprender* - I just love all of the things you made, but I especially love the peace sign/heart/mickey head outfit!  So cute!!!  You give me ideas.


 Thanks. The peace fabric was from Joanne's.



VBAndrea said:


> Some people said they had to clean their cookies to log on.  I had no trouble logging on but I have a Mac and that may make a difference.  I prefer to eat my cookies anyway -- maybe you could try eating some and see if that works



 



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh those are both so great! I bet your boys are thrilled over the Star Wars stuff. And I LOVE the peace-love-mickey set too. Such a beautiful skirt pattern!
> Sunshine



  Thanks. My boys love their SW as much as their Dad.  DH keeps buying all these SW ships on ebay that we are going to need a bigger house soon. Now if it was fabric then I would be alright with it



nowellsl said:


> Mares eat oats and does eat oats,
> And little lambs eat ivy,
> A kid will eat ivy too,
> Wouldn't you ?
> 
> I thought this was funny, it took me a long time to figure out what those words meant



  I don't get it 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Here is a picture of the Mickey head applique I did.  I ended up making a mini-tote/purse out of it for my youngest.  She is only a year old so all she really does is chew on it, lol*, but her older sisters both have their own totes so I decided it should go to her.  I'm really pleased considering this was just a practice experiment I did with scraps!  Now I feel confident enough to applique on their actual outfits...



Cute little tote.



queenbeaz said:


> I have matching/coordinating clothing ideas for EVERYTHING except the one day we will be at US. We're going mostly for the minions, but I don't do yellow. Would be fine for the kids, but not really mom or dad. I'm totally drawing a blank. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, the hubs bought me the "super awesome" all-in-one sewing machine that sews, serges & embroiders about 2-3 years ago. It's useless except for the sewing aspect. Can't get the serger part to work at all, and the embroidery part only partially works. It skips stitches all the time. I'm planning on selling it & buying a regular serger which I will use all the time because I love upcyling t-shirts. All that to say, I love the embroidered designs, and can probably do easy appliques manually, but would be interested in who might just do some for me? PM me if you're interested, or just point me in the right direction. Thank you!
> 
> Awesome work as always, ladies!!! Thanks for the inspiration!



I know alot of people will do Dr Suess theme. There are some cute Thing 1 , Thing 2 shirts.



SarahJN said:


> Hi.   Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)
> 
> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



 Welcome back. Love the Cindy dress. 
Your mom has been showing us all the great things she has been making



Queen of Cumberland said:


> I love it and I am particularly fond of the Han Solo. Hopefully ds will love the original movie as much as I did (dd refuses to watch it as the boys in her class are all Star Wars crazy and she thinks that the boys are just goofy).



 Thanks and yes my DD is not much into SW and hates when all the boys in her class start talking about it too.



lovemygrowingfamily said:


>



You've been really busy but everything came out adorable. I love the matching dress.


----------



## nowellsl

Miprender,  

I was responding to ivey_family's post...read the two poems under it and you'll see one written like it sounds when you sing it, the other is what it actually says.  It was written a long time ago as a sort of novelty song.



ivey_family said:


> In other news, I have finally thought of (most of) a name for my sewing venture.  There is a special song called "Mairzy Doats" from the 1940s that dh's grandfather sings to all the babies, including his own girls when they were little.  I hadn't heard the song until my first son came along, but I'm guessing my own grandparents at least knew it.  Words from this song were even used in WWII as passwords by US soldiers.  My degree is in US History, so I love that this song and hence my shop name has such a connection back to my grandparents' generation.  It even has my last name in there.  The name is:   *Kiddley Divey*.  I'm trying to decide if it needs one more word and what that should be.  Ex.  Kiddley Divey Duds, Kiddley Divey Boutique, etc.
> C.



Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey
A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?


Mares eat oats
and does eat oats, 
And little lambs eat ivy, 
A kid'll eat ivy too, 
Wouldn't you ? 


We used to sing this song when I was little, back in the olden days  
Ivey_family, I think that would be an awesome name for a Boutique!


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> I don't know if I'm following the pattern correctly or how to read it I guess cuz I didn't know there was a spot to read the finished garment size on it somewhere. Guess I ahve a lot more learning to do.



The finished sizes should be printed on the envelope. Also, when you break out the paper pattern, the finished sizes for chest, waist, and hip should be printed on the paper pattern. You may need to dig around to see them because they only show up once across all pattern pieces.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Here is a picture of the Mickey head applique I did.  I ended up making a mini-tote/purse out of it for my youngest.  She is only a year old so all she really does is chew on it, lol*, but her older sisters both have their own totes so I decided it should go to her.  I'm really pleased considering this was just a practice experiment I did with scraps!  Now I feel confident enough to applique on their actual outfits...



Great job on the bag. I like the colour combo you chose!



SarahJN said:


> Hi.   Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)
> 
> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



Welcome back! I would have chosen the word "busy" instead of "crazy" mom with triplets! The dress looks great. I can't wait to see the other outfits!



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I have been lurking here the past few weeks and busy with shirts for friends kids since they are all heading to Disney next week and want matching shirts for the kids. Here is a few of the things i have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dress for my girls. Simply sweet pattern the oldest 2 have fully lined dresses since the floral fabric is thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A onesie dress for a friends neices first trip to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marie onesie for my DD who loves her to death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a simple crossover bag that my dd 9 made in the hoop
> 
> Now that I am done with shirts for friends i can start on our families clothes for our Disney trip in August. I got 1 done and 1 shirt is in the process only 78 planned to go. We will see how far i get
> 
> This is DS 8 who has Aspergers. He loves Phinneas and Ferb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running in my embroidery machine is a shirt for DS 12 with Luke skywalker, yoda and Darth vadar on it.
> 
> QUESTION  I have read that several of you are heading to Disney in the beginning of August. Just how many of you are?  We will be checking in and Pop on August 5th for 1 night and then from August 6th to the 15th we will be a the Carribean.
> 
> Now back to work. Its going to be a long 3 1/2 months



Looks like you have been busy! I like the Marie shirt the most! Unfortunately we won't be there until after you leave.


----------



## Gryffinclaw

billwendy said:


> Maybe the you joined the big give before we changed boards? If you message me your user name, I could check for you?????
> 
> Thanks everyone - they are Adorable, arent they???? Mom Loves the kids to match and little Callie is a FRILLY girl!!! Would love it if someone wanted to make or send her a tutu or petti - she is very into princesses!!!!
> 
> Also - we need some harry potter fans over there!!!
> 
> Plenty of non sewing items available to send too!!
> 
> Ship date is May 12th, 2012 ( :



Did someone say Harry Potter??? I would LOVE an excuse to buy some HP appliqué files....unfortunately I will not be able to sew in time for this one...I'll look into some HP pixie dust though!! And yes, I am a bit of a HP fan...as I type this wearing my Gryffindor PJ pants...


----------



## billwendy

Gryffinclaw said:


> Did someone say Harry Potter??? I would LOVE an excuse to buy some HP appliqué files....unfortunately I will not be able to sew in time for this one...I'll look into some HP pixie dust though!! And yes, I am a bit of a HP fan...as I type this wearing my Gryffindor PJ pants...



HAha - yes - I dont think the boys even know they are going to WWoHP!!!


I keep getting logged out of the DIS!!! Grrrrrr driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I can't remember if i posted a pic of my grandbabies in their easter dresses...i made the dresses from fabric their greatgrandmother ,G.G.,my ex -mil,had given me when she found out i was learning to sew. she had a rubbermaid tote full of easter fabric ready to make things for her greatgrands and then had a stroke,the fabric sat for a year or so and then she gave it to me last year. So i made things for all the lil girls...dgd Avery and dgs Jackson were not able to come for the egg hunt at Nanna & Pawpaw's  { their mom has issues}. there as nothing in the tote for my 2 grandsons or their cousin Conner. but there are several fabric book panels that i am hoping to make quilts with for the next grandbaby Liberty and for my niece and nephew when they have babies in the future...
> anyway,here are Chloe-5,Elli - 10 next weekend!,Kensleigh-7,Gracie-7 and Blaze -7! hard to beleive he is only 3 mos. older than the twins! he's so tall and they are so short...but then again his dad is 6'4" and theirs is 5'9"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love the outfits! What pattern is that? 



bear_mom said:


> A few weeks ago I asked about cutting up a scrub top to make a skirt, thanks for the suggestions. By carefully seam ripping apart the top (who knew making all those mistakes over time would pay off ), I was able to get 3/4 of the skirt with the Marie fabric.



Great job! I love re-purposing fabric.



DMGeurts said:


> Everything together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set together again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


 WOW!! I love everything about this bag, colors, fabric, style! I have been working my way through your PTR and TR...I am very inspired by your bags and your story! I would have guessed that you  had been sewing all your life based on your quality workmanship....gives me the courage to maybe attempt a bag/purse at some point 



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy final day of spring break...spent a lot of time with my machines.
> 
> This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this embellished and ready to sew together:



Fabulous!! My DD would love the Ariel/Flounder appliqué! Great work!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> They have inspired me to do my first satin stitch applique too!!!  Can't wait to see your applique...Lightening McQueen doesn't sound easy!  Wow!  Nice job!
> 
> Here is a picture of the Mickey head applique I did.  I ended up making a mini-tote/purse out of it for my youngest.  She is only a year old so all she really does is chew on it, lol*, but her older sisters both have their own totes so I decided it should go to her.  I'm really pleased considering this was just a practice experiment I did with scraps!  Now I feel confident enough to applique on their actual outfits...



Love the tote! Good luck appliquéing their outfits, I am sure they will turn out great 



SarahJN said:


> Hi.   Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)
> 
> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



Super cute! 



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I love it dress! It is beautiful!
> 
> I have been lurking here the past few weeks and busy with shirts for friends kids since they are all heading to Disney next week and want matching shirts for the kids. Here is a few of the things i have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dress for my girls. Simply sweet pattern the oldest 2 have fully lined dresses since the floral fabric is thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A onesie dress for a friends neices first trip to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a simple crossover bag that my dd 9 made in the hoop
> 
> Now that I am done with shirts for friends i can start on our families clothes for our Disney trip in August. I got 1 done and 1 shirt is in the process only 78 planned to go. We will see how far i get
> 
> This is DS 8 who has Aspergers. He loves Phinneas and Ferb



Everything looks great! I really love the easter dresses. My DS wandered over and saw the phineas and verb outfit and got very jealous!


----------



## ivey_family

Sandi S said:


> This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:



Sandi, this outfit is terrific!  I love the colors!  Any modeled pics?  



Queen of Cumberland said:


> Just a drive by post.  I'll try and catch up with the board tomorrow.  We had quite the weekend - I spent it at children's hospital with my ds who is 2.  He had really low platelet levels and we were admitted friday and we just got home.  He was diagnosed with ITP and really responded well to the IVIG treatment.  Now that he is out of the hospital, he is running around and getting into everything (in other words, he is a typical 2 yr old).  I am exhausted, but should be back to normal tomorrow after a good night's sleep.
> 
> I've seen quite a few cute things posted, but am too tired to comment now.  Will post more tomorrow.



I'm glad to hear your son is doing better!  What a rough way to spend your weekend!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Molly Peasant for DD:



Nice job on everything.  Your dd's dress is adorable!  I hope your recovery is swift and complete!




smile5sunshine said:


> WOW good job on keeping plugging away at those nursing covers. I bet you are going to be one excited person when you actually finish!  I am no help on the name, but I think it's cute!
> 
> 
> I started working on the kids' 'fab 5' sets....well, more like 6 because one of my DDs requested a Daisy Themed outfit.  The skirts are all cut out and I finished the sash parts already. They should sew up pretty quickly though.  hopefully I will have some pictures to share soon.
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you for the encouragement!  Yes, I will be jumping for joy, and even more so once I sell them!

Can't wait to see your Fab 5 inspired outfits!



nowellsl said:


> Mares eat oats and does eat oats,
> And little lambs eat ivy,
> A kid will eat ivy too,
> Wouldn't you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was funny, it took me a long time to figure out what those words meant



. It's such a sweet little song!  Thanks for clearing up Michelle's confusion on it, too!



			
				Sandi S said:
			
		

> BTW - Sandra Betzina's _Fast Fit_ and/or Palmer/Pletsch's_ Fit for Real People _are excellent resources about fit and pattern ease. They apply mostly to women's patterns, but lots of info is applicable to any pattern.



Love, love, love Sandra Betzina's books!  Soo much good info there!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> They have inspired me to do my first satin stitch applique too!!!  Can't wait to see your applique...Lightening McQueen doesn't sound easy!  Wow!  Nice job!



Nice job!  I haven't been brave enough to try hand appliqué, so I greatly admire those who dive right into it!



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Easter dress for my girls. Simply sweet pattern the oldest 2 have fully lined dresses since the floral fabric is thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A onesie dress for a friends neices first trip to Disney.
> 
> 
> Now that I am done with shirts for friends i can start on our families clothes for our Disney trip in August. I got 1 done and 1 shirt is in the process only 78 planned to go. We will see how far i get
> 
> Now back to work. Its going to be a long 3 1/2 months



Everything you've done looks great, but these are my favorites!  78 items to go!  Wow!  You'll be eating and sleeping at your machine!  Good luck!  



Big thanks to everyone who commented on my shop name idea!  A very good point about defining what it's about.  I'll definitely keep that in mind!  Right now, I think I'm leaning towards Kiddley Divey Sewing or Kiddley Divey Sewing Shop, but I do still like Boutique, too.  Decisions, decisions!


*Enabler Alert:*  I was browsing the licensed fabrics on Joann's.com yesterday and noticed that there are two Agent P fabrics available.  I know there are many Phimmy and Ferb (my boys' pronunciation) fans here and you might now have run across them.


Dh and I have been running budget numbers and have decided that if Free Dining is offered for the last quarter of the year, we're going in early Dec for our first visit at Christmas.  Squeee!   Now I just have to hold my breath until early August when they'll likely announce whatever discount might be coming.  And, of course, make just-in-case ADRs next month!  I'm not going to put up a ticker unless/until it becomes official, though.

I'll be out of town all next week, so I'll likely get way behind again, but I'll 'see' you all in a couple weeks!

Regards,
C.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Gryffinclaw said:


> Did someone say Harry Potter??? I would LOVE an excuse to buy some HP appliqué files....unfortunately I will not be able to sew in time for this one...I'll look into some HP pixie dust though!! And yes, I am a bit of a HP fan...as I type this wearing my Gryffindor PJ pants...



Ya know, with a screen name like "Gryffinclaw" I would have NEVER guessed you were a HP fan 



PurpleEars said:


> The finished sizes should be printed on the envelope. Also, when you break out the paper pattern, the finished sizes for chest, waist, and hip should be printed on the paper pattern. You may need to dig around to see them because they only show up once across all pattern pieces.



Hmmm, I guess I'll have to pull out my patterns and look more carefully because I've never noticed either of these before. Thanks for the tip. 



Sandi S said:


> We are checking into AoA on August 5th!





lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I love it dress! It is beautiful!
> 
> I have been lurking here the past few weeks and busy with shirts for friends kids since they are all heading to Disney next week and want matching shirts for the kids. Here is a few of the things i have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am done with shirts for friends i can start on our families clothes for our Disney trip in August. I got 1 done and 1 shirt is in the process only 78 planned to go. We will see how far i get
> 
> This is DS 8 who has Aspergers. He loves Phinneas and Ferb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running in my embroidery machine is a shirt for DS 12 with Luke skywalker, yoda and Darth vadar on it.
> 
> QUESTION  I have read that several of you are heading to Disney in the beginning of August. Just how many of you are?  We will be checking in and Pop on August 5th for 1 night and then from August 6th to the 15th we will be a the Carribean.
> 
> Now back to work. Its going to be a long 3 1/2 months



My family will be at Shades of Green from Aug 4-11. 

WOW you have been sewing up a storm! I love the fabric you used for the Easter dresses and your DS's P&F shirt is great! Can't see what else you come up with! 



Queen of Cumberland said:


> He is doing very well, thank you.  For all of the things we could have been hospitalized for, this one, while a little scary at times, was very treatable and it is unlikely to have long lasting side effects.  Having said that, there is a small chance that he could have low platelet levels for the rest of his life, but we'll know more for certain next week when we have anther blood test done and see his paediatrician.
> 
> For now, he seems to have recovered nicely and is now acting as a healthy 2 yr old should - he is driving me crazy with all of his climbing and jumping.



HA HA I know EXACTLY what you mean as I have an 18 month old!  It seems that the very minute I even THINK about sitting down at the computer, that means it's time to get into something he's not supposed to so he can keep is mommy's attention!  Praying for good results at the ped. appt. 



SarahJN said:


> Hi.   Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)
> 
> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



Oh this turned out lovely!



queenbeaz said:


> Hey everybody! Just been lurking lately, gathering tons of ideas for our first family trip in December.
> 
> I have matching/coordinating clothing ideas for EVERYTHING except the one day we will be at US. We're going mostly for the minions, but I don't do yellow. Would be fine for the kids, but not really mom or dad. I'm totally drawing a blank. Any suggestions?



Okay, I don't know if you'll like them, but I've got a few ideas:

1.) One of my favorite quotes from the movie is the one where the little girl is shaking the unicorn that Gru won from the arcade saying, "It's so FLUFFY!" So what about a shirt with the unicorn applique and then the words.

2.) my other favorite quote is when Gru says, "Light bulb".  I did a quick google image search and there came up a profile silhouette of Gru that I think would made a good applique and then write the "light bulb" in a thought cloud. OR you could just do a light bulb applique on the shirt. People who are pretty family with the movie should get the reference.

If the kids are fine doing the yellow minon theme, then I'd do that.

I can't wait to see what you finally settle on. This really was a cute movie (of course I am biased as I have 3 girls)



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Here is a picture of the Mickey head applique I did.  I ended up making a mini-tote/purse out of it for my youngest.  She is only a year old so all she really does is chew on it, lol*, but her older sisters both have their own totes so I decided it should go to her.  I'm really pleased considering this was just a practice experiment I did with scraps!  Now I feel confident enough to applique on their actual outfits...



Looks great!



Sandi S said:


> The big 4 - McCall's, Simplicity, Butterick, and Vogue all use a standard 5/8 inch seam allowance. Be aware of that and pick a size based on the measurements. Also, I would suggest check out Pattern Review before you sew up something if you have any concerns. There are thousands of reviews. (I have reviewed almost 700 patterns myself - a little bit of everything.)



I was mindful of the seam allowance and tried my best to get good measurements (hard on squirmy kiddos though). Thanks for the link to that site. I will have to check out the patterns I've used and see how they fare.



DiznyDi said:


> You very creative ladies have inspired me to do my very first ever appliqué.  I'll admit, it was an easy one; Lightening McQueen. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow.



Oh I would LOVE to see this. And Um, I'm really hoping that you have an embroidery machine, otherwise I'll be super envious that you said a Lightening McQueen applique was "easy"! 

Sunshine (who's been too caught up in reading the Hunger Games Trilogy to sew!)


----------



## VBAndrea

I missed the quote with the hand applique Mickey bag from the pumpkin quilter and dared not go back to grab it since it's taking 5 minutes for a page to load -- but it is adorable and I love the colors.



SarahJN said:


> Hi.   Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)
> 
> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)


Just adorable!



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I love it dress! It is beautiful!
> 
> I have been lurking here the past few weeks and busy with shirts for friends kids since they are all heading to Disney next week and want matching shirts for the kids. Here is a few of the things i have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dress for my girls. Simply sweet pattern the oldest 2 have fully lined dresses since the floral fabric is thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD in her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A onesie dress for a friends neices first trip to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marie onesie for my DD who loves her to death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a simple crossover bag that my dd 9 made in the hoop
> 
> Now that I am done with shirts for friends i can start on our families clothes for our Disney trip in August. I got 1 done and 1 shirt is in the process only 78 planned to go. We will see how far i get
> 
> This is DS 8 who has Aspergers. He loves Phinneas and Ferb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running in my embroidery machine is a shirt for DS 12 with Luke skywalker, yoda and Darth vadar on it.
> 
> QUESTION  I have read that several of you are heading to Disney in the beginning of August. Just how many of you are?  We will be checking in and Pop on August 5th for 1 night and then from August 6th to the 15th we will be a the Carribean.
> 
> Now back to work. Its going to be a long 3 1/2 months


78!!!!  I'm going insane making 8 shirts for Amy and you plan on 78??!!!  I hope you have a lot of free time on your hands but with the size of your family and ages of your young ones I'm willing ot bet that is not the case.

The Easter dresses are awesome.  I love the same fabric of different colors.  The girls look really pretty in them.  And I especially adore the Marie onesie -- I'm a bit partial to Marie and really need to make dd something with Marie.



billwendy said:


> HAha - yes - I dont think the boys even know they are going to WWoHP!!!
> 
> 
> I keep getting logged out of the DIS!!! Grrrrrr driving me crazy!!!!


Try clearing your cookies -- though this morning Dis is being incredibly slow to load pages.

Wish Heather had some Harry appliques -- that seems like a popular request for BG and I could switch mine over, but I'll just stick with what I signed up for since she only has the one wording.



ivey_family said:


> *Enabler Alert:*  I was browsing the licensed fabrics on Joann's.com yesterday and noticed that there are two Agent P fabrics available.  I know there are many Phimmy and Ferb (my boys' pronunciation) fans here and you might now have run across them.
> Regards,
> C.


It's about time!  Though I have to say with an embroidery machine I was able to do a cute set without any P&F fabric.  And fabric isn't in the budget (though I couldn't resist some remnants at Wally's the other day and did have to buy some corduroy on clearance).



smile5sunshine said:


> My family will be at Shades of Green from Aug 4-11.
> 
> Sunshine (who's been too caught up in reading the Hunger Games Trilogy to sew!)


Didn't know you were military!  I always forget about SoG but if I ever want another trip down with dd that may be an option.  Where do you all live?


----------



## cogero

ANdrea I know she has a Wizarding World of HArry Potter Graphic.

I am so ticked right now I ordered fabric from Joann.com and received a notice that it is out of stock UGH. I need it too. I hate when stores let you order something and then don't have it.

Now to try and find 2 yards of it for an order.


----------



## DMGeurts

*pumpkinpatchquilter*  I missed grabbing your quote - but your tote bag and applique turned out marvelous!!!



SarahJN said:


> Hi.  Remember me?  The crazy mom with the triplets.  I've been lurking here and there but haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> So we finally booked our trip for this year and I've started sewing.  Of course, my first dress didn't turn out _exactly_ how I wanted it to but it will do.  (I think it looks cuter on a kid versus a hanger.)
> 
> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



This turned out great!  It's always good to see you around.  



Queen of Cumberland said:


> I am so going to have to order an UPB whenever we get to go to Disney again!  You do amazing workhttp://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/lovestruck.gif



Awww... Thanks - that was so nice of you to say.  



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I love it dress! It is beautiful!
> 
> I have been lurking here the past few weeks and busy with shirts for friends kids since they are all heading to Disney next week and want matching shirts for the kids. Here is a few of the things i have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter dress for my girls. Simply sweet pattern the oldest 2 have fully lined dresses since the floral fabric is thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD in her dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A onesie dress for a friends neices first trip to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marie onesie for my DD who loves her to death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a simple crossover bag that my dd 9 made in the hoop
> 
> Now that I am done with shirts for friends i can start on our families clothes for our Disney trip in August. I got 1 done and 1 shirt is in the process only 78 planned to go. We will see how far i get
> 
> This is DS 8 who has Aspergers. He loves Phinneas and Ferb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running in my embroidery machine is a shirt for DS 12 with Luke skywalker, yoda and Darth vadar on it.
> 
> QUESTION  I have read that several of you are heading to Disney in the beginning of August. Just how many of you are?  We will be checking in and Pop on August 5th for 1 night and then from August 6th to the 15th we will be a the Carribean.
> 
> Now back to work. Its going to be a long 3 1/2 months



Everything turned out fabulous!  YOu'll have to tell your dd that she did a wonderful job on the ITH bag!  



Gryffinclaw said:


> WOW!! I love everything about this bag, colors, fabric, style! I have been working my way through your PTR and TR...I am very inspired by your bags and your story! I would have guessed that you  had been sewing all your life based on your quality workmanship....gives me the courage to maybe attempt a bag/purse at some point



I hope you are enjoying my TR/PTR...  I hope you'll say hi when you're over there.    And I hope you try to do a bag some day - they are so much fun!    Oh, and thank you for the compliments... That really means a lot to me.  You have all these wonderful ladies (and Tom) here to thank for that...  They really give you something to aspire to.  



cogero said:


> ANdrea I know she has a Wizarding World of HArry Potter Graphic.
> 
> I am so ticked right now I ordered fabric from Joann.com and received a notice that it is out of stock UGH. I need it too. I hate when stores let you order something and then don't have it.
> 
> Now to try and find 2 yards of it for an order.



ACK!  I hate it when that happens...  That's why I like to buy my fabric from Etsy - once I started buying there, I don't have that problem anymore.  

I'll be spending my day appliqueing... as soon as I can drag myself off of this comptuer.  

D~


----------



## queenbeaz

*Miprender*-I thought about the Dr. Seuss ones but since HP is at the same park, we are going w/ HP stuff that day. But, thank you!

*DMGeurts* - I was thinking about making myself a bag, but I may just have to order from you! Love your UPB!

*SarahJN* - Love your Cindy sundress!



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, I don't know if you'll like them, but I've got a few ideas:
> 
> 1.) One of my favorite quotes from the movie is the one where the little girl is shaking the unicorn that Gru won from the arcade saying, "It's so FLUFFY!" So what about a shirt with the unicorn applique and then the words.
> 
> 2.) my other favorite quote is when Gru says, "Light bulb".  I did a quick google image search and there came up a profile silhouette of Gru that I think would made a good applique and then write the "light bulb" in a thought cloud. OR you could just do a light bulb applique on the shirt. People who are pretty family with the movie should get the reference.
> 
> If the kids are fine doing the yellow minon theme, then I'd do that.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you finally settle on. This really was a cute movie (of course I am biased as I have 3 girls)


OH MY HECK!!!! Why did I not think of these myself???? "It's so FLUFFY!" is our favorite movie line!!! I think we've all perfected it!  And my husband will even like the light bulb idea! You are so clever! Thank you! I knew I could count on you creative ladies!!


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

ivey_family said:


> Everything you've done looks great, but these are my favorites!  78 items to go!  Wow!  You'll be eating and sleeping at your machine!  Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enabler Alert:*  I was browsing the licensed fabrics on Joann's.com yesterday and noticed that there are two Agent P fabrics available.  I know there are many Phimmy and Ferb (my boys' pronunciation) fans here and you might now have run across them.
> 
> 
> .



I got the cotton Phin and Ferb print the other is a flannel for DS. He loves the print and its 30 % off at Joanns this week! Its nondirectional also which was nice when making his shorts. 



smile5sunshine  Awesome! So far 3 families. 

Andrea   80 isn't that much if I do 2 a day I will be done by August. My oldest will wear whatever shorts he has and dh and i just need shorts. Its the younger ones that will have mostly matching tops and shorts or dresses. I'm a workaholic and I only have 1 at home so i have plenty of time on my hands.
I got this Marie on etsy and its super easy and stitched out great took about a hour to do. Thank for the comment on the girls and their dresses. It was a last minute grab at Walmart since they marked it all down to $2.00 a yard.


I'm still trying to multiquote and its going to take me some time lol


----------



## smile5sunshine

ivey_family said:


> Big thanks to everyone who commented on my shop name idea!  A very good point about defining what it's about.  I'll definitely keep that in mind!  Right now, I think I'm leaning towards Kiddley Divey Sewing or Kiddley Divey Sewing Shop, but I do still like Boutique, too.  Decisions, decisions!
> 
> 
> *Enabler Alert:*  I was browsing the licensed fabrics on Joann's.com yesterday and noticed that there are two Agent P fabrics available.  I know there are many Phimmy and Ferb (my boys' pronunciation) fans here and you might now have run across them.
> 
> 
> Dh and I have been running budget numbers and have decided that if Free Dining is offered for the last quarter of the year, we're going in early Dec for our first visit at Christmas.  Squeee!   Now I just have to hold my breath until early August when they'll likely announce whatever discount might be coming.  And, of course, make just-in-case ADRs next month!  I'm not going to put up a ticker unless/until it becomes official, though.
> 
> I'll be out of town all next week, so I'll likely get way behind again, but I'll 'see' you all in a couple weeks!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Okay, while I LOVE the name Kiddley Divey, don't do the sewing shop one....at first I read through it too quickly and thought it said "SWEAT SHOP" 

YAY about maybe getting to do another trip!!! FX you can work it out! 



VBAndrea said:


> Didn't know you were military!  I always forget about SoG but if I ever want another trip down with dd that may be an option.  Where do you all live?



Sorry for the confusion, but my family is NOT military.....my SIL is a DOD civilian, so that's why I will have the privilege of staying at the same place as our awesome service men/women and their families. However the resort looks just beautiful and I'm so excited about getting to stay there.



cogero said:


> ANdrea I know she has a Wizarding World of HArry Potter Graphic.
> 
> I am so ticked right now I ordered fabric from Joann.com and received a notice that it is out of stock UGH. I need it too. I hate when stores let you order something and then don't have it.
> 
> Now to try and find 2 yards of it for an order.



OH NO! FX that you are able to find some.



queenbeaz said:


> *Miprender*-I thought about the Dr. Seuss ones but since HP is at the same park, we are going w/ HP stuff that day. But, thank you!
> 
> *DMGeurts* - I was thinking about making myself a bag, but I may just have to order from you! Love your UPB!
> 
> *SarahJN* - Love your Cindy sundress!
> 
> 
> OH MY HECK!!!! Why did I not think of these myself???? "It's so FLUFFY!" is our favorite movie line!!! I think we've all perfected it!  And my husband will even like the light bulb idea! You are so clever! Thank you! I knew I could count on you creative ladies!!



you're welcome. I really can't wait to see what you end up doing because there are so many fun movies/characters to pick from (suess, HP, etc.) 



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I got the cotton Phin and Ferb print the other is a flannel for DS. He loves the print and its 30 % off at Joanns this week! Its nondirectional also which was nice when making his shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> smile5sunshine  Awesome! So far 3 families.
> 
> Andrea   80 isn't that much if I do 2 a day I will be done by August. My oldest will wear whatever shorts he has and dh and i just need shorts. Its the younger ones that will have mostly matching tops and shorts or dresses. I'm a workaholic and I only have 1 at home so i have plenty of time on my hands.
> I got this Marie on etsy and its super easy and stitched out great took about a hour to do. Thank for the comment on the girls and their dresses. It was a last minute grab at Walmart since they marked it all down to $2.00 a yard.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to multiquote and its going to take me some time lol



Okay the Multi quote is actually really easy....

SIGN INTO YOUR Account BEFORE you try to reply, otherwise you won't see the three pictures/buttons I'm talking about.

AT the bottom of each person's post, in the RIGHT HAND CORNER you will see three pictures. The first one says "quote",  THE MIDDLE one looks like a little box with a quotation mark on it with a +, and then the 3rd (far right) looks like a piece of paper with a pen. If you click THE MIDDLE ONE WITH THE QUOTATION MARK and + sign, it will TURN REDish and the + sign will change to a - instead, which means that you're selecting that post to quote. Go through and pick up as many quotes as you want. Then when you are all done gathering your quotes together, at the LEFT HAND bottom of the screen (where the quick reply box is...but ABOVE that box)  there is a button labeled "POST REPLY". Click the "POST REPLY" button and it will take you to a new page where all your multiquotes should show up in the response text box. All you have to do is fill in whatever you wanted to say after the quote. 

I hope that makes sense and maybe helps! 

Sunshine


----------



## Blyssfull

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>



I really like this. I'm a bagaholic. Your hand applique looks great! 



SarahJN said:


> Cindy sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be back with more.  (And better photos.)



Aww, this is such a sweet dress! I get overwhelmed just thinking about sewing for 1, I can't imagine sewing for 3! 



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> A onesie dress for a friends neices first trip to Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Marie onesie for my DD who loves her to death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a simple crossover bag that my dd 9 made in the hoop



Everything looks fantastic. I love how you made the onsie into a dress. My nephew has aspergers and he had a fantastic time at Disney. He has a gluten/dairy/anything worth eating free diet and the chefs worked amazingly with my brother for all his special diet needs.

ETA: I forgot to ask if it was difficult using the zipper ITH? She did a great job... Love the colors and the B since my name is Beth.


----------



## PrincessMickey

miprender said:


>



Love the Star Wars. I can't show my boys or they will want one too!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the dresses and how neat that you were able to use all that fabric!



bear_mom said:


>



Love everything!



DMGeurts said:


> This is the one detail I added that made me fall head over heels in  with the UPB again!!!  I just love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zip wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


As always I love your bags. I need to learn to applique like you.



Sandi S said:


> This is the front of the Alice in Wonderland top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the back



Love it!. I also love how the cat has the same pose in both pics!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>


Greta job on the applique! Love the bag and colors too!



SarahJN said:


> apr17a by 4forSarah, on Flickr


Love the dress, love the lace on the bottom!



lovemygrowingfamily said:


>


Love everything, especially the coordinating easter dresses!

I have been pretty busy this week and haven't been able to sew much but hopefully today I will be able to finish my current project. It is another installment of my sewing for myself. I'm super excited about it and can't wait to show it off! Have a great day!


----------



## cogero

So I have been reading about Segers again this morning. My 1034d is a lemon and needs to go to the shop but I can't fathom paying $60 to have them look at a 200 machine LOL. 

So I am debating a higher end Brother and am now reading about a Juki machine which gets good reviews.


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

smile5sunshine said:


> SIGN INTO YOUR Account BEFORE you try to reply, otherwise you won't see the three pictures/buttons I'm talking about.
> 
> AT the bottom of each person's post, in the RIGHT HAND CORNER you will see three pictures. The first one says "quote",  THE MIDDLE one looks like a little box with a quotation mark on it with a +, and then the 3rd (far right) looks like a piece of paper with a pen. If you click THE MIDDLE ONE WITH THE QUOTATION MARK and + sign, it will TURN REDish and the + sign will change to a - instead, which means that you're selecting that post to quote. Go through and pick up as many quotes as you want. Then when you are all done gathering your quotes together, at the LEFT HAND bottom of the screen (where the quick reply box is...but ABOVE that box)  there is a button labeled "POST REPLY". Click the "POST REPLY" button and it will take you to a new page where all your multiquotes should show up in the response text box. All you have to do is fill in whatever you wanted to say after the quote.
> 
> I hope that makes sense and maybe helps!
> 
> Sunshine



Thank You i briefly read the 1st page and well with kids climbing all over me i missed a lot. I got it this time!



Blyssfull said:


> Everything looks fantastic. I love how you made the onsie into a dress. My nephew has aspergers and he had a fantastic time at Disney. He has a gluten/dairy/anything worth eating free diet and the chefs worked amazingly with my brother for all his special diet needs.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to ask if it was difficult using the zipper ITH? She did a great job... Love the colors and the B since my name is Beth.



Thank you on our last trip they were great with both of my lacto boys and my dd who has allergies.Its nice to go somewhere and not have to worry about their food. The onesie dress took literally 10 minutes to complete and it still has the snaps between the legs with no cutting of the onesie at all. 

There is no problem with the zipper the machine just goe right through it. It is by pickle pie designs. I made the first one, then showed her how to do the 2nd one, helped with the 3rd and now she does it on her own. This pink one was the first that we made into a crossover bag. She also puts them as wristlet purses and just bags that she carries her camera in since it padded. The only problem we encounter is fighting over who is going to use the embroidery machine.  



I have 1 shirt done already and just 1 left to go which will be quite simple


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> So I have been reading about Segers again this morning. My 1034d is a lemon and needs to go to the shop but I can't fathom paying $60 to have them look at a 200 machine LOL.
> 
> So I am debating a higher end Brother and am now reading about a Juki machine which gets good reviews.


I agree that it isn't worth $60 to get your serger looked at.  I have a Bernina 1200DA that I absolutely love.  It works like a dream!  I've had it for 3 years and never had a minutes problem with it.  And I have never needed to change the knives yet either.  I think I am close to needing to get new ones but so far, they are fine!  And I use it almost every day.



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> There is no problem with the zipper the machine just goe right through it. It is by pickle pie designs. I made the first one, then showed her how to do the 2nd one, helped with the 3rd and now she does it on her own. This pink one was the first that we made into a crossover bag. She also puts them as wristlet purses and just bags that she carries her camera in since it padded. The only problem we encounter is fighting over who is going to use the embroidery machine.


I've made several of these bags and I really like them.  They come out very cute.  But I am not letting either one of my girls near my embroidery machine.  That's MY toy, not theirs!  LOL!

Here is what I have been working on for the last several days.  First up a reversible baby bubble romper.  The first side has one of my new designs:





Then I did Heather Sue's Bambi on ther other side:






Then I made a reversible, open backed baby dress with a ruffled diaper cover:













Then, this is the 100th Anniversary of Girl Scouts.  To celebrate they are having a huge gathering called Girl Scouts Rock the Mall in  Washington DC.  I made each of the Girl Scout troop leaders a shirt to wear to the event.


----------



## ColonelHathi

Hi all, 

I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing - basically became inspired by looking at all of the fun creations here, on Esty, and at the fabric stores lately that I decided it was time to dig out the old Montgomery Wards sewing machine my mom bought me (has a great straight stitch) and really, seriously, give it a try. 

Background, I am the daughter of an _EXTREMELY _ accomplished seamstress - she's done it ALL, literally.  I also grew up in the local fabric store where my DAunt worked PT.  My MIL is also quilter.   So I finally just had to come to the realization that I can't live up to that perfection... yet!   But my life has been filled with ideas and inspiration long enough and it's about time I get started!  So in the past month I've already cooked up a patchwork camera strap, 2 tops for DD (one that will now be repurposed as a skirt ) and 2 skirts. I work FT so I have to squeeze it in on the weekend.

I will post some pictures of my first attempts once I get my posts up above 10. We're not going on our first family trip until next October _POR here we come, so I gave myself pleanty of time for DD's outfits, and might even attempt a Phinneas and Ferb outfit for DS if he lets me. 

There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing!


----------



## HHI_DisFans

Hi there! I've never really participated in this forum before, mostly I just admire quitly from the sidelines...BUT... this fiesta set is the CUTEST! I have the three cabelleros, but I would love to have mickey, minnie, and daisy the way you have them for a dress I am making my DD6. Where on earth did you find them? Did you digitize them yourself? Gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> Then I did Heather Sue's Bambi on ther other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a reversible, open backed baby dress with a ruffled diaper cover:



Everything looks great! I especially like the baby romper. One of these says I need to get an embroidery machine. And a serger.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing - basically became inspired by looking at all of the fun creations here, on Esty, and at the fabric stores lately that I decided it was time to dig out the old Montgomery Wards sewing machine my mom bought me (has a great straight stitch) and really, seriously, give it a try.
> 
> Background, I am the daughter of an _EXTREMELY _ accomplished seamstress - she's done it ALL, literally.  I also grew up in the local fabric store where my DAunt worked PT.  My MIL is also quilter.   So I finally just had to come to the realization that I can't live up to that perfection... yet!   But my life has been filled with ideas and inspiration long enough and it's about time I get started!  So in the past month I've already cooked up a patchwork camera strap, 2 tops for DD (one that will now be repurposed as a skirt ) and 2 skirts. I work FT so I have to squeeze it in on the weekend.
> 
> I will post some pictures of my first attempts once I get my posts up above 10. We're not going on our first family trip until next October _POR here we come, so I gave myself pleanty of time for DD's outfits, and might even attempt a Phinneas and Ferb outfit for DS if he lets me.
> 
> There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing!



Welcome, can't wait to see what you've made.

I'm almost finished with my skirt, I will post when I'm done. But I had to share real quick, I have  job interview on Wednesday!!! I took a test two weeks ago and I made it through to the interview. There's still several more steps after the interview and if I make it all the way thorugh it won't start until mid June but I'm super excited. Although I have been enjoying these last few weeks of staying at home and having more time to sew but I really do need a job.


----------



## cogero

welcome to all the newbies. 

I bought a new serger. I went with a Janome 1110DX. I tried a couple different at the store and I liked this one a little better than the Janome 7034D

I think I wanted to stay away from anything with a 34 at the end.

Going to set it up later tonight and work on some orders


----------



## casper_jj11

I want to thank everyone so much for your help over the last week or so. From big questions to small questions, I've had so many responses. You're all so helpful! If it wasn't for you I'd still be trying to get a lining in the bowlings shirts and I'd have wire wrapped inside my buttons.  

 I haven't posted much other than questions because I've been waiting to contribute a bit more first. I do want to say that the clothes I see here is just amazing. You're all so talented! 

So, here goes... Until now, I've only ever sewn costumes for the kids. Nothing elaborate at all and they all had fur so the sewing was very forgiving. I haven't made a costume in years though so even my basic skills are weak. I got interested in making customs for the kids and participating in the Big Give when my kids were fortunate enough to have been chosen to receive a Big Give for DD's wish trip. Everything was so cute on the kids! A few months after we returned, I made my first drive across the border trip to the US to visit Joann's and a Walmart there that sells disney fabric (there's absolutely nothing here). I bought oodles and had great ideas... and then the fabric sat. Well, we're going to Disney again in May and I kept putting off the sewing saying that I didn't really know what I was doing. The week before Easter, I took the plunge and decided to find a pattern for a pillowcase dress... I figured that would at least be straightforward. Who would have thought someone could learn so much on something so simple LOL. I learned how to do french hems, I learned how to topstitch, I learned how to use my zigzag stitch... what a learning curve! But I made my first pillowcase on Good Friday and DD loved it so I was hooked. I made another pillowcase from Tiana fabric and then decided to do some bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. I'm working on another dress for DD but the Marissa pattern by CarlaC for this one... hoping to have it done tomorrow. And I still have a stripwork twirl skirt to make. I have fabric for another bowling shirt for DS4 but I'm not sure if it'll happen. Those Bowlings shirts took almost a week on their own! Boy they're intricate! You all were so helpful though!

Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle 

This is the first dress I made for DD.






Here's the second pillowcase.






Here is the matching set






Here's a close up of DS9's shirt






And ds4's shirt






And here's DD's matching top






I'll post pics of the others once I finish!


----------



## Mom in Heels

Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared 




Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr

I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much 

And just for a little extra, I followed the twirly garden dress tutorial that someone posted and combined it with Carla C's jumper top for these sundresses for the girls:




Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



Emme sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr




Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
(can you tell she didn't want her photo taken that day? )


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on for the last several days.  First up a reversible baby bubble romper.  The first side has one of my new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Heather Sue's Bambi on ther other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a reversible, open backed baby dress with a ruffled diaper cover:


Those are so darling!  I wish I had started sewing again when dd was little.


ColonelHathi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing!



Hi to you too!



casper_jj11 said:


> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of DS9's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ds4's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's DD's matching top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



You did a great job!



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



Your dresses are so cute -   I adore your made by mice dress!


----------



## Blyssfull

dianemom2 said:


> I've made several of these bags and I really like them.  They come out very cute.  But I am not letting either one of my girls near my embroidery machine.  That's MY toy, not theirs!  LOL!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on for the last several days.  First up a reversible baby bubble romper.  The first side has one of my new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Heather Sue's Bambi on ther other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a reversible, open backed baby dress with a ruffled diaper cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, this is the 100th Anniversary of Girl Scouts.  To celebrate they are having a huge gathering called Girl Scouts Rock the Mall in  Washington DC.  I made each of the Girl Scout troop leaders a shirt to wear to the event.


Love everything you posted. I think it's so cute how you make things reversible! 




ColonelHathi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing - basically became inspired by looking at all of the fun creations here, on Esty, and at the fabric stores lately that I decided it was time to dig out the old Montgomery Wards sewing machine my mom bought me (has a great straight stitch) and really, seriously, give it a try.
> 
> 
> I will post some pictures of my first attempts once I get my posts up above 10. We're not going on our first family trip until next October _POR here we come, so I gave myself pleanty of time for DD's outfits, and might even attempt a Phinneas and Ferb outfit for DS if he lets me.
> 
> There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing!



Welcome to the addiction.   Looking forward to seeing the pics of the things you've made. 



cogero said:


> welcome to all the newbies.
> 
> I bought a new serger. I went with a Janome 1110DX. I tried a couple different at the store and I liked this one a little better than the Janome 7034D
> 
> I think I wanted to stay away from anything with a 34 at the end.
> 
> Going to set it up later tonight and work on some orders



Congrats on the new serger. I've always heard that Janome is a really amazing brand in the sewing business. 



casper_jj11 said:


> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of DS9's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ds4's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's DD's matching top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



Cute! Cute! Cute! I looooooove the dress. What pattern is that? I also ADORE this fabric and I can not find it at Joann's anymore. I also saw they were clearancing out Thomas Kinkade Snow White fabric at Hobby Lobby. 



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much
> 
> And just for a little extra, I followed the twirly garden dress tutorial that someone posted and combined it with Carla C's jumper top for these sundresses for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> (can you tell she didn't want her photo taken that day? )




All the dresses are so cute. (I had to cut some pics, sorry, I had quoted too many) I love see the pics of your little ones too.  

I came across this really cool blog about the 12 Household tools for the Machine Embroider.. Thought I would share, some of them are just strokes of genius!

http://dzgns.com/blog/2012/04/12-household-tools-for-the-machine-embroiderer/


----------



## dianemom2

ColonelHathi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing
> 
> So in the past month I've already cooked up a patchwork camera strap, 2 tops for DD (one that will now be repurposed as a skirt ) and 2 skirts. I work FT so I have to squeeze it in on the weekend.


Welcome and we can't wait to see pictures!



cogero said:


> welcome to all the newbies.
> 
> I bought a new serger. I went with a Janome 1110DX.


Congratulations on the new machine!  What made you decide on this model?




casper_jj11 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle
> 
> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set


Congratulation on finishing your first bunch of projects.  They all look great!  I really love the bowling shirts and the matching Mickey top.  Your kiddos will look great in them.  Can't wait to see pictures of what you make next!



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> (can you tell she didn't want her photo taken that day? )


Wow, you've accomplished a lot in s short amount of time!  I love all the dresses!  I really love the pink dress.  How great that you saw something that you liked and learned how to make exactly what you wanted!


----------



## casper_jj11

Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much
> 
> )


Oh my! I love the princess aurora dress! Where did you get the pattern for it?



Blyssfull said:


> Cute! Cute! Cute! I looooooove the dress. What pattern is that? I also ADORE this fabric and I can not find it at Joann's anymore. I also saw they were clearancing out Thomas Kinkade Snow White fabric at Hobby Lobby.



Thanks! The pattern is a blend between the Aesthetic Nest pillowcase dress here http://www.aestheticnest.com/2010/06/sewing-patriotic-pillowcase-dresses.html that a Disboutiquer recommended and the pillowcase dress pattern called Caroline I found on YCMT by Frog Legs and Ponytails. I used the sizing and arm hole cutting pattern from Frog Legs, then joined the sides together and finished the armholes as done at AN, then made and attached the trim band, did the topstitching, made the tie casing for the ties and made the ties as per Frog Legs. I really liked the finishing touches using french seams for the sides and using bias tape and rolling it inside the armholes to finish them like AN pattern shows. Made it very easy and neat for a first project.


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy does this thread ever move quickly!

Let's see, there are several new folks; ColonelHathi and HHI_DisFans, WELCOME. 

*pumpkin patch quilter*, you and I both have something in common and something to celebrate.... we've done our first appliqués! 

I did this cute crayon tote:






Next time I need to trim the fabric a little closer.  

Here's the inside







My kids are grown and out of the house and there's no grandkids yet, so I've been making these for the great nieces and nephews.  I sent a similar one to Justin for his Big Give.

*dianemom2* The Minnie hat turned out quite nicely!  Love your baby things!

*Mom In Heels*  I wish the mice at my house were as productive as the mice at your house! Beautiful dress for your little princess! Just lovely.


----------



## BBGirl

You do good work hon. Everything looks great 




casper_jj11 said:


> I want to thank everyone so much for your help over the last week or so. From big questions to small questions, I've had so many responses. You're all so helpful! If it wasn't for you I'd still be trying to get a lining in the bowlings shirts and I'd have wire wrapped inside my buttons.
> 
> I haven't posted much other than questions because I've been waiting to contribute a bit more first. I do want to say that the clothes I see here is just amazing. You're all so talented!
> 
> So, here goes... Until now, I've only ever sewn costumes for the kids. Nothing elaborate at all and they all had fur so the sewing was very forgiving. I haven't made a costume in years though so even my basic skills are weak. I got interested in making customs for the kids and participating in the Big Give when my kids were fortunate enough to have been chosen to receive a Big Give for DD's wish trip. Everything was so cute on the kids! A few months after we returned, I made my first drive across the border trip to the US to visit Joann's and a Walmart there that sells disney fabric (there's absolutely nothing here). I bought oodles and had great ideas... and then the fabric sat. Well, we're going to Disney again in May and I kept putting off the sewing saying that I didn't really know what I was doing. The week before Easter, I took the plunge and decided to find a pattern for a pillowcase dress... I figured that would at least be straightforward. Who would have thought someone could learn so much on something so simple LOL. I learned how to do french hems, I learned how to topstitch, I learned how to use my zigzag stitch... what a learning curve! But I made my first pillowcase on Good Friday and DD loved it so I was hooked. I made another pillowcase from Tiana fabric and then decided to do some bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. I'm working on another dress for DD but the Marissa pattern by CarlaC for this one... hoping to have it done tomorrow. And I still have a stripwork twirl skirt to make. I have fabric for another bowling shirt for DS4 but I'm not sure if it'll happen. Those Bowlings shirts took almost a week on their own! Boy they're intricate! You all were so helpful though!
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle
> 
> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of DS9's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ds4's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's DD's matching top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!


----------



## cogero

casper_jj11 said:


> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of DS9's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ds4's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's DD's matching top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



okay I love it all but love the matching Mickey bowling shirts and dress adorable.



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much
> 
> And just for a little extra, I followed the twirly garden dress tutorial that someone posted and combined it with Carla C's jumper top for these sundresses for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> (can you tell she didn't want her photo taken that day? )



Stunning.



dianemom2 said:


> Welcome and we can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new machine!  What made you decide on this model?




I have 2 sewing stores about 3 miles from my house on specializes in Janome, elna, Singer, Pfaff the other in BabyLock, Bernina and Viking but only has BabyLock sergers.

The store that I went to I went to because they are much more helpful and nicer. Also they were willing to quote me prices over the phone and tell me what they had in stock. they also did not try to sell me more than I needed.

I tried out a Janome 7034D and it serged way better than my Brother did but it sounded off and clunky to me, I know it was the demo machine but still.

I then went to the midrange Janome and you could hear the difference in the machine.

I did like an Elna but it would be about a 2 week wait but really wasn't any better than the Janome. He did show me a professional Janome but it really was way too much for me.

Okay and he showed me how to thread it in the store and I was able to come home change my thread and it worked instantly.

I have had to play with the tension slightly but it is really easy and the instruction book is straight forward and tells you what to adjust for tension issues.

I am quite pleased so far with it. Oh and the rolled hem is lovely.I will definately be playing with those soon.


----------



## Gryffinclaw

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on for the last several days.  First up a reversible baby bubble romper.  The first side has one of my new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Heather Sue's Bambi on ther other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a reversible, open backed baby dress with a ruffled diaper cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab356/dianemom2/th_P4190021.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love everything! I wish I had a baby girl to make cute ruffled diaper covers for, my DD is almost 4 and both my sis and SIL are having baby boys this summer. Great work!
> 
> [quote="ColonelHathi, post: 44639544"]Hi all, :wave2:
> 
> I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing - basically became inspired by looking at all of the fun creations here, on Esty, and at the fabric stores lately that I decided it was time to dig out the old Montgomery Wards sewing machine my mom bought me (has a great straight stitch) and really, seriously, give it a try. :scratchin
> 
> Background, I am the daughter of an [I]EXTREMELY [/I] accomplished seamstress - she's done it ALL, literally.  I also grew up in the local fabric store where my DAunt worked PT.  My MIL is also quilter. :worship:  So I finally just had to come to the realization that I can't live up to that perfection... yet! :hourglass  But my life has been filled with ideas and inspiration long enough and it's about time I get started! :thumbsup2 So in the past month I've already cooked up a patchwork camera strap, 2 tops for DD (one that will now be repurposed as a skirt :rotfl2:) and 2 skirts. I work FT so I have to squeeze it in on the weekend.
> 
> I will post some pictures of my first attempts once I get my posts up above 10. We're not going on our first family trip until next October _POR here we come, so I gave myself pleanty of time for DD's outfits, and might even attempt a Phinneas and Ferb outfit for DS if he lets me. :confused3
> 
> There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing! pixiedust:[/QUOTE]
> Welcome pixiedust: can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> [quote="casper_jj11, post: 44640976"]I want to thank everyone so much for your help over the last week or so. From big questions to small questions, I've had so many responses. You're all so helpful! If it wasn't for you I'd still be trying to get a lining in the bowlings shirts and I'd have wire wrapped inside my buttons. :rotfl2:
> 
> I haven't posted much other than questions because I've been waiting to contribute a bit more first. I do want to say that the clothes I see here is just amazing. You're all so talented!
> 
> So, here goes... Until now, I've only ever sewn costumes for the kids. Nothing elaborate at all and they all had fur so the sewing was very forgiving. I haven't made a costume in years though so even my basic skills are weak. I got interested in making customs for the kids and participating in the Big Give when my kids were fortunate enough to have been chosen to receive a Big Give for DD's wish trip. Everything was so cute on the kids! A few months after we returned, I made my first drive across the border trip to the US to visit Joann's and a Walmart there that sells disney fabric (there's absolutely nothing here). I bought oodles and had great ideas... and then the fabric sat. Well, we're going to Disney again in May and I kept putting off the sewing saying that I didn't really know what I was doing. The week before Easter, I took the plunge and decided to find a pattern for a pillowcase dress... I figured that would at least be straightforward. Who would have thought someone could learn so much on something so simple LOL. I learned how to do french hems, I learned how to topstitch, I learned how to use my zigzag stitch... what a learning curve! But I made my first pillowcase on Good Friday and DD loved it so I was hooked. I made another pillowcase from Tiana fabric and then decided to do some bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. I'm working on another dress for DD but the Marissa pattern by CarlaC for this one... hoping to have it done tomorrow. And I still have a stripwork twirl skirt to make. I have fabric for another bowling shirt for DS4 but I'm not sure if it'll happen. Those Bowlings shirts took almost a week on their own! Boy they're intricate! You all were so helpful though!
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle :goodvibes
> 
> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> [IMG]http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/casper_jj11/th_DSCN2388-1.jpg
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



It all looks great! My fav is the mickey shirt for your DD. I need to try making a top like that.



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much
> 
> And just for a little extra, I followed the twirly garden dress tutorial that someone posted and combined it with Carla C's jumper top for these sundresses for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> (can you tell she didn't want her photo taken that day? )



everything looks fabulous! My DD would absolutely go nuts for the Cindy dress. How did u make it? Which pattern/tutorial did u use?


Thanks all for the well wishes and comments on my past projects. I am feeling a little better every day and starting to get some use out of my left arm. I will post some more pics of some of my previous projects later...on the iPad now. When I can steal the laptop from DH I wil post some pics.


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> So I have been reading about Segers again this morning. My 1034d is a lemon and needs to go to the shop but I can't fathom paying $60 to have them look at a 200 machine LOL.
> 
> So I am debating a higher end Brother and am now reading about a Juki machine which gets good reviews.



So sorry to hear about your serger. I hope the new one will work out for you.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on for the last several days.  First up a reversible baby bubble romper.  The first side has one of my new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Heather Sue's Bambi on ther other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a reversible, open backed baby dress with a ruffled diaper cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, this is the 100th Anniversary of Girl Scouts.  To celebrate they are having a huge gathering called Girl Scouts Rock the Mall in  Washington DC.  I made each of the Girl Scout troop leaders a shirt to wear to the event.



Great job like usual!



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing - basically became inspired by looking at all of the fun creations here, on Esty, and at the fabric stores lately that I decided it was time to dig out the old Montgomery Wards sewing machine my mom bought me (has a great straight stitch) and really, seriously, give it a try.
> 
> Background, I am the daughter of an _EXTREMELY _ accomplished seamstress - she's done it ALL, literally.  I also grew up in the local fabric store where my DAunt worked PT.  My MIL is also quilter. So I finally just had to come to the realization that I can't live up to that perfection... yet! But my life has been filled with ideas and inspiration long enough and it's about time I get started! So in the past month I've already cooked up a patchwork camera strap, 2 tops for DD (one that will now be repurposed as a skirt) and 2 skirts. I work FT so I have to squeeze it in on the weekend.
> 
> I will post some pictures of my first attempts once I get my posts up above 10. We're not going on our first family trip until next October _POR here we come, so I gave myself pleanty of time for DD's outfits, and might even attempt a Phinneas and Ferb outfit for DS if he lets me.
> 
> There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing!



Welcome! I look forward to seeing pictures of your work!



PrincessMickey said:


> I'm almost finished with my skirt, I will post when I'm done. But I had to share real quick, I have  job interview on Wednesday!!! I took a test two weeks ago and I made it through to the interview. There's still several more steps after the interview and if I make it all the way thorugh it won't start until mid June but I'm super excited. Although I have been enjoying these last few weeks of staying at home and having more time to sew but I really do need a job.



Congrats on getting to the interview stage. I hope this position will work out for you.



casper_jj11 said:


> I want to thank everyone so much for your help over the last week or so. From big questions to small questions, I've had so many responses. You're all so helpful! If it wasn't for you I'd still be trying to get a lining in the bowlings shirts and I'd have wire wrapped inside my buttons.
> 
> I haven't posted much other than questions because I've been waiting to contribute a bit more first. I do want to say that the clothes I see here is just amazing. You're all so talented!
> 
> So, here goes... Until now, I've only ever sewn costumes for the kids. Nothing elaborate at all and they all had fur so the sewing was very forgiving. I haven't made a costume in years though so even my basic skills are weak. I got interested in making customs for the kids and participating in the Big Give when my kids were fortunate enough to have been chosen to receive a Big Give for DD's wish trip. Everything was so cute on the kids! A few months after we returned, I made my first drive across the border trip to the US to visit Joann's and a Walmart there that sells disney fabric (there's absolutely nothing here). I bought oodles and had great ideas... and then the fabric sat. Well, we're going to Disney again in May and I kept putting off the sewing saying that I didn't really know what I was doing. The week before Easter, I took the plunge and decided to find a pattern for a pillowcase dress... I figured that would at least be straightforward. Who would have thought someone could learn so much on something so simple LOL. I learned how to do french hems, I learned how to topstitch, I learned how to use my zigzag stitch... what a learning curve! But I made my first pillowcase on Good Friday and DD loved it so I was hooked. I made another pillowcase from Tiana fabric and then decided to do some bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. I'm working on another dress for DD but the Marissa pattern by CarlaC for this one... hoping to have it done tomorrow. And I still have a stripwork twirl skirt to make. I have fabric for another bowling shirt for DS4 but I'm not sure if it'll happen. Those Bowlings shirts took almost a week on their own! Boy they're intricate! You all were so helpful though!
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle
> 
> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



Great job on the pillowcase dresses (can you believe that I haven't made a pillowcase dress in my life?) and the matching set. You are sewing up a strom!



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much
> 
> And just for a little extra, I followed the twirly garden dress tutorial that someone posted and combined it with Carla C's jumper top for these sundresses for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> (can you tell she didn't want her photo taken that day? )



I like all the outfits you made. I am sure your DD will be thrilled with the Cinderella pink dress!



DiznyDi said:


> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to trim the fabric a little closer.
> 
> Here's the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are grown and out of the house and there's no grandkids yet, so I've been making these for the great nieces and nephews.  I sent a similar one to Justin for his Big Give.



Hmmm, crayon tote. Thanks for sharing that idea because I may make that for my niece or my nephew!

Ack, so much for sewing this evening. My computer crashed 3 times this evening (I only use it to transfer embroidery files onto the card for my embroidery machine). Then the boards were slow and I hit the back button which ate my reply the first time. Oh well, off to make lunches for tomorrow! (I am cheap, DH and I bring our lunches to work instead of buying. It is much healthier too.)


----------



## 4monkeys

I have had a terrible time with the DISboards lately.  Probably a week or so. Even before the change over. Way too much to quote, but love all the things I have seen.  I have been making things slowly here. Mom and I made 25 pillow cases for GKTW last weekend.  I made a pair of shorts for Christophers  2nd birthday (which is next tuesday) I plan to make a bowling shirt and then Andrea agreed to help me make a t-shirt for under it. So excited. He LOVES mickey mouse! So I decided to go with that for his theme!Just like his mommy 






Happy Sewing!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I finally finished my my skirt for myself this afternoon. I picked out the striped fabric, it's shimmery and has gold stitching, brought it home and realized it was a bit on the see through side. So I figured instead of finding something to line it with I would just make it reversable. I'm loving it so much I bought two more fabrics to make another reversable skirt! I love that I can dress it up or down and can wear just about anything with it, tanks, tee, dressier shirts. I apologize in advance for the horrible pics, I don't have a full length mirror so I put the hall mirror on the floor to get a somewhat decent pic of it in action.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I agree that it isn't worth $60 to get your serger looked at.  I have a Bernina 1200DA that I absolutely love.  It works like a dream!  I've had it for 3 years and never had a minutes problem with it.  And I have never needed to change the knives yet either.  I think I am close to needing to get new ones but so far, they are fine!  And I use it almost every day.
> 
> 
> I've made several of these bags and I really like them.  They come out very cute.  But I am not letting either one of my girls near my embroidery machine.  That's MY toy, not theirs!  LOL!
> 
> Here is what I have been working on for the last several days.  First up a reversible baby bubble romper.  The first side has one of my new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Heather Sue's Bambi on ther other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a reversible, open backed baby dress with a ruffled diaper cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, this is the 100th Anniversary of Girl Scouts.  To celebrate they are having a huge gathering called Girl Scouts Rock the Mall in  Washington DC.  I made each of the Girl Scout troop leaders a shirt to wear to the event.



I love everything Diane... but I especially  the ruffle butts...  Sooo cute!



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi all, I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing - basically became inspired by looking at all of the fun creations here, on Esty, and at the fabric stores lately that I decided it was time to dig out the old Montgomery Wards sewing machine my mom bought me (has a great straight stitch) and really, seriously, give it a try.
> 
> Background, I am the daughter of an _EXTREMELY _ accomplished seamstress - she's done it ALL, literally.  I also grew up in the local fabric store where my DAunt worked PT.  My MIL is also quilter.   So I finally just had to come to the realization that I can't live up to that perfection... yet!  But my life has been filled with ideas and inspiration long enough and it's about time I get started!  So in the past month I've already cooked up a patchwork camera strap, 2 tops for DD (one that will now be repurposed as a skirt ) and 2 skirts. I work FT so I have to squeeze it in on the weekend.
> 
> I will post some pictures of my first attempts once I get my posts up above 10. We're not going on our first family trip until next October _POR here we come, so I gave myself pleanty of time for DD's outfits, and might even attempt a Phinneas and Ferb outfit for DS if he lets me.
> 
> There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing!



Welcome!  I can't wait to see what you create!



HHI_DisFans said:


> Hi there! I've never really participated in this forum before, mostly I just admire quitly from the sidelines...BUT... this fiesta set is the CUTEST! I have the three cabelleros, but I would love to have mickey, minnie, and daisy the way you have them for a dress I am making my DD6. Where on earth did you find them? Did you digitize them yourself? Gorgeous!



Welcome!  I am not sure who did those (I don't remember seeing them...)



cogero said:


> welcome to all the newbies.
> 
> I bought a new serger. I went with a Janome 1110DX. I tried a couple different at the store and I liked this one a little better than the Janome 7034D
> 
> I think I wanted to stay away from anything with a 34 at the end.
> 
> Going to set it up later tonight and work on some orders



Hmmm...  No pictures here either...  Where did you post them again Chiara?



casper_jj11 said:


> I want to thank everyone so much for your help over the last week or so. From big questions to small questions, I've had so many responses. You're all so helpful! If it wasn't for you I'd still be trying to get a lining in the bowlings shirts and I'd have wire wrapped inside my buttons.
> 
> I haven't posted much other than questions because I've been waiting to contribute a bit more first. I do want to say that the clothes I see here is just amazing. You're all so talented!
> 
> So, here goes... Until now, I've only ever sewn costumes for the kids. Nothing elaborate at all and they all had fur so the sewing was very forgiving. I haven't made a costume in years though so even my basic skills are weak. I got interested in making customs for the kids and participating in the Big Give when my kids were fortunate enough to have been chosen to receive a Big Give for DD's wish trip. Everything was so cute on the kids! A few months after we returned, I made my first drive across the border trip to the US to visit Joann's and a Walmart there that sells disney fabric (there's absolutely nothing here). I bought oodles and had great ideas... and then the fabric sat. Well, we're going to Disney again in May and I kept putting off the sewing saying that I didn't really know what I was doing. The week before Easter, I took the plunge and decided to find a pattern for a pillowcase dress... I figured that would at least be straightforward. Who would have thought someone could learn so much on something so simple LOL. I learned how to do french hems, I learned how to topstitch, I learned how to use my zigzag stitch... what a learning curve! But I made my first pillowcase on Good Friday and DD loved it so I was hooked. I made another pillowcase from Tiana fabric and then decided to do some bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. I'm working on another dress for DD but the Marissa pattern by CarlaC for this one... hoping to have it done tomorrow. And I still have a stripwork twirl skirt to make. I have fabric for another bowling shirt for DS4 but I'm not sure if it'll happen. Those Bowlings shirts took almost a week on their own! Boy they're intricate! You all were so helpful though!
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle
> 
> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set



I love the pillowcase dresses, but I especially love the matching set - it's just adorable!



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



I love everything!  IT's adorable!



DiznyDi said:


> Boy does this thread ever move quickly!
> 
> Let's see, there are several new folks; ColonelHathi and HHI_DisFans, WELCOME.
> 
> *pumpkin patch quilter*, you and I both have something in common and something to celebrate.... we've done our first appliqués!
> 
> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to trim the fabric a little closer.
> 
> Here's the inside



I love how this turned out - but I especially love the fabrics you chose - you did a great job pairing them up!



4monkeys said:


> I have had a terrible time with the DISboards lately.  Probably a week or so. Even before the change over. Way too much to quote, but love all the things I have seen.  I have been making things slowly here. Mom and I made 25 pillow cases for GKTW last weekend.  I made a pair of shorts for Christophers  2nd birthday (which is next tuesday) I plan to make a bowling shirt and then Andrea agreed to help me make a t-shirt for under it. So excited. He LOVES mickey mouse! So I decided to go with that for his theme!Just like his mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



THis turned out great!



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally finished my my skirt for myself this afternoon. I picked out the striped fabric, it's shimmery and has gold stitching, brought it home and realized it was a bit on the see through side. So I figured instead of finding something to line it with I would just make it reversable. I'm loving it so much I bought two more fabrics to make another reversable skirt! I love that I can dress it up or down and can wear just about anything with it, tanks, tee, dressier shirts. I apologize in advance for the horrible pics, I don't have a full length mirror so I put the hall mirror on the floor to get a somewhat decent pic of it in action.



This turned out very nice!  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

DiznyDi said:


> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to trim the fabric a little closer.
> 
> Here's the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are grown and out of the house and there's no grandkids yet, so I've been making these for the great nieces and nephews.  I sent a similar one to Justin for his Big Give.
> 
> *dianemom2* The Minnie hat turned out quite nicely!  Love your baby things!


Love the crayon tote.  I made crayon roll ups last year for my niece and nephew.  I like how they turned out but these are so much cuter!  The Minnie hat turned out really well.  I had to adjust the ear just slightly after I made it.  So now it should be perfect!



cogero said:


> I am glad that you like your new machine so much.  I think with sergers, you really get what you pay for.  I use mine so much, that I think if I had bought an inexpensive serger I would be replacing it already. It sounds like you got a great new machine.  It is really nice that you could go home and thread the serger immediately. Sometimes threading them is so intimidating.  I love doing rolled hems and lettuce edging.  They are super easy on my Bernina.  I just flip a switch and change the tensions.  My serger came with a bunch of feet that I still haven't played with and don't quite understand.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Gryffinclaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything! I wish I had a baby girl to make cute ruffled diaper covers for, my DD is almost 4 and both my sis and SIL are having baby boys this summer. Great work!
> 
> 
> 
> No baby girls at our house either.  My girls are 11 and 12.  They are definitely not wearing diaper covers anymore.  In fact, they won't even wear anything that I sew for them.  Right now I have these outfits in my Etsy store but I will probably end up using them as baby gifts later this summer. I made them early figuring that if they sell, then I will make something else close to when I will actually need the baby gifts.  If they don't sell, then I will have the baby gifts all ready to go when I need them.
> 
> 
> 
> 4monkeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a terrible time with the DISboards lately. Mom and I made 25 pillow cases for GKTW last weekend.  I made a pair of shorts for Christophers  2nd birthday (which is next tuesday) I plan to make a bowling shirt and then Andrea agreed to help me make a t-shirt for under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was having trouble with the Disboards too.  Andrea told me to take the cookies off my computer and it that took care of the problems I was having.  How great that you made 25 pillowcases for GKTW!  I love the shorts.  I have a customer order for shorts made from the exact same material.  I am waiting for the shirt that I ordered to arrive and then I will make the whole outfit.  I can't wait to see a picture of your completed outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally finished my my skirt for myself this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love your skirt.  It looks great on you.  The fabric you chose is really pretty and it was super smart to make it reversible.  It would be especially good if you are traveling anywhere.  You can pack one skirt, but kind of have two!
> 
> My pattern for the t-shirt dress arrived yesterday.  I ordered some fabric but it hasn't arrived yet.  The pattern looks super easy and I can't wait to start on it.  I also got the kids version and when I get some free time, I plan to make a few things with that too.  I have a couple of t-shirt that my girls outgrew and I want to play around with upcycling them into t-shirt dresses for my niece.
Click to expand...


----------



## SallyfromDE

casper_jj11 said:


> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



They will look adorable all matching! And so easy to spot which kids are yours if you get turned around in the park. Everything is wonderful and you are on a roll!! 



Mom in Heels said:


> Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> (can you tell she didn't want her photo taken that day? )



Your dresses came out really nice! They really look good on them. 



cogero said:


> The store that I went to I went to because they are much more helpful and nicer. Also they were willing to quote me prices over the phone and tell me what they had in stock. they also did not try to sell me more than I needed.
> 
> I tried out a Janome 7034D and it serged way better than my Brother did but it sounded off and clunky to me, I know it was the demo machine but still.
> 
> .



We only have a couple places here to shop. I got the Janome, I want to say 7034D, although it doesn't say on the machine. It's very quiet. The shop only had 3 machines to chose from. One was a brother, and she told me to stay away from it, they need to be sent to Brother for repair, frequently. She did inshop repairs, but they coudln't repair the Brother issues. I got what she had, and it was in my budget anyway. The other shops had the Babylock, Bernia and Husky. Way too much for me and my use.


----------



## Meshell2002

ColonelHathi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing - basically became inspired by looking at all of the fun creations here, on Esty, and at the fabric stores lately that I decided it was time to dig out the old Montgomery Wards sewing machine my mom bought me (has a great straight stitch) and really, seriously, give it a try.
> 
> Background, I am the daughter of an _EXTREMELY _ accomplished seamstress - she's done it ALL, literally.  I also grew up in the local fabric store where my DAunt worked PT.  My MIL is also quilter.   So I finally just had to come to the realization that I can't live up to that perfection... yet!   But my life has been filled with ideas and inspiration long enough and it's about time I get started!  So in the past month I've already cooked up a patchwork camera strap, 2 tops for DD (one that will now be repurposed as a skirt ) and 2 skirts. I work FT so I have to squeeze it in on the weekend.
> 
> I will post some pictures of my first attempts once I get my posts up above 10. We're not going on our first family trip until next October _POR here we come, so I gave myself pleanty of time for DD's outfits, and might even attempt a Phinneas and Ferb outfit for DS if he lets me.
> 
> There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing!







Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much :



great job on all of them....but this is my favorite!


Didn't grab the quote but the ruffle baby butts are sooo cute!


----------



## Mom in Heels

casper_jj11 said:


> Oh my! I love the princess aurora dress! Where did you get the pattern for it?



Thanks so much everyone!  All three costumes used the Carla C Simply Sweet dress pattern as a base - what an awesome tip from the DISers!!    I'm going to have to check out her other patterns as well - definitely worth every penny! :


----------



## Mom in Heels

Gryffinclaw said:


> everything looks fabulous! My DD would absolutely go nuts for the Cindy dress. How did u make it? Which pattern/tutorial did u use?



Carla C's Simply Sweet dress as a base and just did the extra trims on the top.  For the skirt, I pretty much did two skirts - the white as the "hemmed" bottom at calf length, and for the pink overskirt, I did a "cuffed" bottom at knee length.  The bows took me the longest because I had never made fabric bows before - I added in an extra layer of white cotton when I sewed them together just so they had a little extra puffiness   My DH is convinced that I should go into business...yeah, I wish! 

*PrincessMickey* - love the skirts
*DiznyDi* - the crayon tote is so cute!  I've made one for my oldest too and its awesome for travel!!


----------



## miprender

Gryffinclaw said:


> And yes, I am a bit of a HP fan...as I type this wearing my Gryffindor PJ pants...







queenbeaz said:


> *Miprender*-I thought about the Dr. Seuss ones but since HP is at the same park, we are going w/ HP stuff that day. But, thank you!



HP is always great too!



PrincessMickey said:


> Love the Star Wars. I can't show my boys or they will want one too!



Thanks! 



cogero said:


> So I have been reading about Segers again this morning. My 1034d is a lemon and needs to go to the shop but I can't fathom paying $60 to have them look at a 200 machine LOL.
> 
> So I am debating a higher end Brother and am now reading about a Juki machine which gets good reviews.



Congrats on your new one... too bad that one didn't last.



dianemom2 said:


> I
> Here is what I have been working on for the last several days.  First up a reversible baby bubble romper.  The first side has one of my new designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a reversible, open backed baby dress with a ruffled diaper cover:



Great job on everything. Love the cute little diaper covers.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi all,
> I have been lurking here for a few months.  I'm new(er) to sewing - basically became inspired by looking at all of the fun creations here, on Esty, and at the fabric stores lately that I decided it was time to dig out the old Montgomery Wards sewing machine my mom bought me (has a great straight stitch) and really, seriously, give it a try.
> 
> Background, I am the daughter of an _EXTREMELY _ accomplished seamstress - she's done it ALL, literally.  I also grew up in the local fabric store where my DAunt worked PT.  My MIL is also quilter.   So I finally just had to come to the realization that I can't live up to that perfection... yet!   But my life has been filled with ideas and inspiration long enough and it's about time I get started!  So in the past month I've already cooked up a patchwork camera strap, 2 tops for DD (one that will now be repurposed as a skirt  and 2 skirts. I work FT so I have to squeeze it in on the weekend.
> 
> I will post some pictures of my first attempts once I get my posts up above 10. We're not going on our first family trip until next October _POR here we come, so I gave myself pleanty of time for DD's outfits, and might even attempt a Phinneas and Ferb outfit for DS if he lets me.
> 
> There is so much happening here and I just wanted to officially say hi and I love your work to ALL!  Happy sewing!



 Now that you have ten posts can't wait to see everything.



casper_jj11 said:


> Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle
> 
> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set



Great job on the bowling shirt. I have had that pattern for over a year and I am afraid to try it. The dresses came out really cute too.



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



Love the Cindy dress... it's so adorable. And the other dresses are beautiful.



DiznyDi said:


> *pumpkin patch quilter*, you and I both have something in common and something to celebrate.... we've done our first appliqués!
> 
> I did this cute crayon tote:



Great job on your first applique. I use the Friskars curved scissors which help with getting really close to the tack down stitch.



4monkeys said:


> I have had a terrible time with the DISboards lately.  Probably a week or so. Even before the change over. Way too much to quote, but love all the things I have seen.  I have been making things slowly here. Mom and I made 25 pillow cases for GKTW last weekend.  I made a pair of shorts for Christophers  2nd birthday (which is next tuesday) I plan to make a bowling shirt and then Andrea agreed to help me make a t-shirt for under it. So excited. He LOVES mickey mouse! So I decided to go with that for his theme!Just like his mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



Cute shorts... I love the pockets



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally finished my my skirt for myself this afternoon. I picked out the striped fabric, it's shimmery and has gold stitching, brought it home and realized it was a bit on the see through side. So I figured instead of finding something to line it with I would just make it reversable. I'm loving it so much I bought two more fabrics to make another reversable skirt! I love that I can dress it up or down and can wear just about anything with it, tanks, tee, dressier shirts. I apologize in advance for the horrible pics, I don't have a full length mirror so I put the hall mirror on the floor to get a somewhat decent pic of it in action.



What a pretty reversible skirt.


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


>



Awesome, so cute with the ruffled diaper cover.

And what pattern did you order for T-Shirt dresses?



casper_jj11 said:


>



Super job.  They look great.




Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared



Everything is super cute, and you did a great job on this one. 



DiznyDi said:


>



Looks awesome.  



4monkeys said:


> Happy Sewing!



Super cute, love the pockets.



PrincessMickey said:


>



Great job ans super cool idea about it being reversible.


----------



## miprender

So I finished another day... our 4th of July day 






This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.


----------



## nowellsl

miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day



WOW, those are just adorable!!


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.



I love all of these. I love the stripwork. Those are some of my favorites. I love the fabric you used 

Okay since D wants to see my new baby, I am going to post it here and my PTR.





I love her she is so smooth in her stitches.


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.



Michelle!!!  I just love these outfits!  So, are you ever going to do a recap of all of them, I have a feeling I missed a bunch of days???



cogero said:


> I love all of these. I love the stripwork. Those are some of my favorites. I love the fabric you used
> 
> Okay since D wants to see my new baby, I am going to post it here and my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her she is so smooth in her stitches.



LOVE it - looks like she's gotten a lot of use already!  

D~  <--- Who is sometimes obsessively nosey when people get new machines.


----------



## tricia

miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day



Awesome.



cogero said:


> I love all of these. I love the stripwork. Those are some of my favorites. I love the fabric you used
> 
> Okay since D wants to see my new baby, I am going to post it here and my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her she is so smooth in her stitches.



oooooh, aaaaahhh,


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> And what pattern did you order for T-Shirt dresses?


For me I ordered the Modkids Penelope Plus pattern.  For the kids sized t-shirt dresses I ordered the Modkids Penny and the Modkids Abigail patterns.  The Penelope and the Penny patterns look super duper easy.  The Abigail patterns looks a tiny bit more complicated but not much!



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.


I love the 4th of July themed outfits.  They are adorable!  The stripwork skirt is terrific and I love all the patriotic designs both on the fabric and the appliques!



cogero said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v346/cogero/creativespace/e26ff949.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I love her she is so smooth in her stitches.


Ooohing and aaahing over here too!


----------



## HS3kids

I continue to be amazed and inspired by all the awesome designs and talent on this board!  Question- and forgive me if its been asked and answered before- where do you all get your Disney fabrics? I have a tough time finding Mickey Heads especially...
and speaking of Mickey Heads- Target had Mickey head sheet sets. I thought about buying a set just for the fabric


----------



## Blyssfull

DiznyDi said:


> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is so cute! Your applique looks great! 



4monkeys said:


> I have had a terrible time with the DISboards lately.  Probably a week or so. Even before the change over. Way too much to quote, but love all the things I have seen.  I have been making things slowly here. Mom and I made 25 pillow cases for GKTW last weekend.  I made a pair of shorts for Christophers  2nd birthday (which is next tuesday) I plan to make a bowling shirt and then Andrea agreed to help me make a t-shirt for under it. So excited. He LOVES mickey mouse! So I decided to go with that for his theme!Just like his mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



Super cute! 



PrincessMickey said:


>



I really love the butterfly fabric. Nice touch making it reversible!  



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.




Aww, Everything is so festive!! I can't wait to see pics of your kids in them on your trip. 




HS3kids said:


> I continue to be amazed and inspired by all the awesome designs and talent on this board!  Question- and forgive me if its been asked and answered before- where do you all get your Disney fabrics? I have a tough time finding Mickey Heads especially...
> and speaking of Mickey Heads- Target had Mickey head sheet sets. I thought about buying a set just for the fabric



I get most of my Mickey/Disney fabric at Joann's. Hobby Lobby also has red fabric with black mickey heads and some plaid Mickey. I've seen a lot of people order theirs from Japan and some people do like you suggested and find panels, curtains, pillowcases and sheets at thrift stores.


----------



## billwendy

I have had a terrible time with the DIS lately too!!!!

Such CUTE CUTE CUTE outfits and totes posted!!!!!!

I have a special plea for our newest wish family...

Our curent wish family is now going to Park Fare. Mom saw/read things from Heather  and Teresa  here on the DIS about the stepsisters and things. Wouldnt it be cool if we could give her little newly adopted daughter :flower a stepsisters dress? then, for the boys, she'd love a shirt that says something about Prince Charming!! She is having Justin bring a big fake diamond ring to propose!!! lol....would anyone have the time to do part of this very special gift?????? Thanks for considering - ( :


----------



## queenbeaz

DiznyDi said:


> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to trim the fabric a little closer.
> 
> Here's the inside


I absolutely love these! I was thinking about making crayon rolls for my 4 kiddos when we drive down (4 days total in the car), but would like to have somewhere to add a little notepad or mini coloring book. Did you use a pattern for this? Do you just want to make them for me in exchange for $$?? :




miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.



Words cannot express how much I  this set! 4th of July stuff is my favorite! The stripwork skirt is fabulous! Good job!!!


----------



## Tami0220

This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!


----------



## ban26ana

Aww, what a beautiful baby!!!!!!

So I'm taking the plunge.  I'm going to actually become a Disboutiquer in Training (DIT).  I went to Joann today armed with 50% coupons and sales.  I finally bought a rotary cutter and the big plastic ruler thing (I'm so not a sewer lol).  I already have a really big cutting mat.  I desperately needed this setup, because I can't cut straight to save my life.

I also bought some new needles, because I broke the one on my machine yesterday and I'm not sure where all my supplies are.  (Moved here in January and still not unpacked.g)  I cut the legs off a pair of dd's jeans that had a hole in the knees.  I cut fabric to make it a skirt, but I now realize that I cut the fabric too small, so I'll need to redo it.  Anyway, as I was zig-zagging the cutoff jeans to hem them, the needle broke on the side seam of the jeans.  Will I be able to sew through this at all?  I need to take a class to learn how to sew, but I just can't find the time.  

I have a feeling I'm going to be asking a lot of questions in the next few months as I start making my designs and actually sewing customs.


----------



## Dustykins

ban26ana said:


> Aww, what a beautiful baby!!!!!!
> 
> So I'm taking the plunge.  I'm going to actually become a Disboutiquer in Training (DIT).  I went to Joann today armed with 50% coupons and sales.  I finally bought a rotary cutter and the big plastic ruler thing (I'm so not a sewer lol).  I already have a really big cutting mat.  I desperately needed this setup, because I can't cut straight to save my life.
> 
> I also bought some new needles, because I broke the one on my machine yesterday and I'm not sure where all my supplies are.  (Moved here in January and still not unpacked.g)  I cut the legs off a pair of dd's jeans that had a hole in the knees.  I cut fabric to make it a skirt, but I now realize that I cut the fabric too small, so I'll need to redo it.  Anyway, as I was zig-zagging the cutoff jeans to hem them, the needle broke on the side seam of the jeans.  Will I be able to sew through this at all?  I need to take a class to learn how to sew, but I just can't find the time.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be asking a lot of questions in the next few months as I start making my designs and actually sewing customs.



You should be able to sew through the jeans, but make sure you have a jeans needle.  A regular needle won't be strong enough.


----------



## tmh0206

casper_jj11 said:


> I want to thank everyone so much for your help over the last week or so. From big questions to small questions, I've had so many responses. You're all so helpful! If it wasn't for you I'd still be trying to get a lining in the bowlings shirts and I'd have wire wrapped inside my buttons.
> 
> I haven't posted much other than questions because I've been waiting to contribute a bit more first. I do want to say that the clothes I see here is just amazing. You're all so talented!
> 
> So, here goes... Until now, I've only ever sewn costumes for the kids. Nothing elaborate at all and they all had fur so the sewing was very forgiving. I haven't made a costume in years though so even my basic skills are weak. I got interested in making customs for the kids and participating in the Big Give when my kids were fortunate enough to have been chosen to receive a Big Give for DD's wish trip. Everything was so cute on the kids! A few months after we returned, I made my first drive across the border trip to the US to visit Joann's and a Walmart there that sells disney fabric (there's absolutely nothing here). I bought oodles and had great ideas... and then the fabric sat. Well, we're going to Disney again in May and I kept putting off the sewing saying that I didn't really know what I was doing. The week before Easter, I took the plunge and decided to find a pattern for a pillowcase dress... I figured that would at least be straightforward. Who would have thought someone could learn so much on something so simple LOL. I learned how to do french hems, I learned how to topstitch, I learned how to use my zigzag stitch... what a learning curve! But I made my first pillowcase on Good Friday and DD loved it so I was hooked. I made another pillowcase from Tiana fabric and then decided to do some bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. I'm working on another dress for DD but the Marissa pattern by CarlaC for this one... hoping to have it done tomorrow. And I still have a stripwork twirl skirt to make. I have fabric for another bowling shirt for DS4 but I'm not sure if it'll happen. Those Bowlings shirts took almost a week on their own! Boy they're intricate! You all were so helpful though!
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle
> 
> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of DS9's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ds4's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's DD's matching top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



EVERYTHING looks GREAT!!!! congrats on your first projects


----------



## tmh0206

I have been gone so long that it will take forever to catch up, but I just wanted to say I scimmed the last few pages and WOW!!! you girls have been busy busy and everything is awesome as usual!


----------



## HS3kids

Thanks so much- checking out Hobby Lobby     and Joann (my old standby) and ebay  

Must. find. time. to. sew. this. weekend!
Darn this working full time deal, getting in the way!


----------



## Gryffinclaw

Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:






Easter egg hunt outfit for DD:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Matching shirt for DS:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PJ set for my nephew and my first appliqué using my PE770:


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I have been working on for the last several days.  First up a reversible baby bubble romper.  The first side has one of my new designs:



These are SO adorable!!!  I love the reversible idea...that is so clever!



casper_jj11 said:


> IAnd ds4's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's DD's matching top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



These are so stinkin' cute I can't take it.  Such a nice job you did.  I don't have any little boys, but my friend does...I want to make one of those bowling tops so badly!  



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



This turned out so wonderful!  I really want to make this now!  Love it!!!  



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day



They turned out so wonderful, I'm so impressed!  You have me planning every holiday - visiting Disney or not!  



cogero said:


> I love all of these. I love the stripwork. Those are some of my favorites. I love the fabric you used
> 
> Okay since D wants to see my new baby, I am going to post it here and my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her she is so smooth in her stitches.



Oh wow, I want one of those!!!  



Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



How precious - what an angel   Congrats 



Gryffinclaw said:


> Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter egg hunt outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ set for my nephew and my first appliqué using my PE770:



SO CUTE!!!  I love "hangin' with my peeps"  LOL*


----------



## tricia

HS3kids said:


> I continue to be amazed and inspired by all the awesome designs and talent on this board!  Question- and forgive me if its been asked and answered before- where do you all get your Disney fabrics? I have a tough time finding Mickey Heads especially...
> and speaking of Mickey Heads- Target had Mickey head sheet sets. I thought about buying a set just for the fabric



And some of the Walmart have precut disney stuff, and some are even bringing back fabric by the yard.



Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



Aaaaw, what a cutie.



ban26ana said:


> Aww, what a beautiful baby!!!!!!
> 
> So I'm taking the plunge.  I'm going to actually become a Disboutiquer in Training (DIT).  I went to Joann today armed with 50% coupons and sales.  I finally bought a rotary cutter and the big plastic ruler thing (I'm so not a sewer lol).  I already have a really big cutting mat.  I desperately needed this setup, because I can't cut straight to save my life.
> 
> I also bought some new needles, because I broke the one on my machine yesterday and I'm not sure where all my supplies are.  (Moved here in January and still not unpacked.g)  I cut the legs off a pair of dd's jeans that had a hole in the knees.  I cut fabric to make it a skirt, but I now realize that I cut the fabric too small, so I'll need to redo it.  Anyway, as I was zig-zagging the cutoff jeans to hem them, the needle broke on the side seam of the jeans.  Will I be able to sew through this at all?  I need to take a class to learn how to sew, but I just can't find the time.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be asking a lot of questions in the next few months as I start making my designs and actually sewing customs.



Yes, denim needle and very slow sewing.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shirt for DS:



Great stuff.  Love the hanging with my peeps.


----------



## miprender

nowellsl said:


> WOW, those are just adorable!!



  Thanks



cogero said:


> I love all of these. I love the stripwork. Those are some of my favorites. I love the fabric you used


 Thanks. I know you sew alot of beautiful stripwork skirts so I had been tempted to try it.



cogero said:


> Okay since D wants to see my new baby, I am going to post it here and my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her she is so smooth in her stitches.



Beautiful. Is she easier to thread too? I know you had problems with the other one before



DMGeurts said:


> Michelle!!!  I just love these outfits!  So, are you ever going to do a recap of all of them, I have a feeling I missed a bunch of days???



 Thanks...  I might but all my outfits are in my fan page on FB too







tricia said:


> Awesome.



 Thanks



dianemom2 said:


> I love the 4th of July themed outfits.  They are adorable!  The stripwork skirt is terrific and I love all the patriotic designs both on the fabric and the appliques!


 Thanks




HS3kids said:


> I continue to be amazed and inspired by all the awesome designs and talent on this board!  Question- and forgive me if its been asked and answered before- where do you all get your Disney fabrics? I have a tough time finding Mickey Heads especially...
> and speaking of Mickey Heads- Target had Mickey head sheet sets. I thought about buying a set just for the fabric



I get most of my Disney fabric from Joannes or Walmart but I do tend to spend a little more money on Ebay or Etsy too



Blyssfull said:


> Aww, Everything is so festive!! I can't wait to see pics of your kids in them on your trip.



 Thanks



queenbeaz said:


> Words cannot express how much I  this set! 4th of July stuff is my favorite! The stripwork skirt is fabulous! Good job!!!


 Thanks



Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



Awe... she is beautiful. 



ban26ana said:


> So I'm taking the plunge.  I'm going to actually become a Disboutiquer in Training (DIT).  I went to Joann today armed with 50% coupons and sales.  I finally bought a rotary cutter and the big plastic ruler thing (I'm so not a sewer lol).  I already have a really big cutting mat.  I desperately needed this setup, because I can't cut straight to save my life.
> 
> I also bought some new needles, because I broke the one on my machine yesterday and I'm not sure where all my supplies are.  (Moved here in January and still not unpacked.g)  I cut the legs off a pair of dd's jeans that had a hole in the knees.  I cut fabric to make it a skirt, but I now realize that I cut the fabric too small, so I'll need to redo it.  Anyway, as I was zig-zagging the cutoff jeans to hem them, the needle broke on the side seam of the jeans.  Will I be able to sew through this at all?  I need to take a class to learn how to sew, but I just can't find the time.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be asking a lot of questions in the next few months as I start making my designs and actually sewing customs.



 I had some a little when I was younger but I really just started sewing the last year and 1/2. I can't wait to see what you make.



Gryffinclaw said:


> Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ set for my nephew and my first appliqué using my PE770:


Everything is adorable.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> They turned out so wonderful, I'm so impressed!  You have me planning every holiday - visiting Disney or not!


  Thanks. I was so excited when I realized I would be there for a holiday


----------



## casper_jj11

Mom in Heels said:


> Carla C's Simply Sweet dress as a base and just did the extra trims on the top.  For the skirt, I pretty much did two skirts - the white as the "hemmed" bottom at calf length, and for the pink overskirt, I did a "cuffed" bottom at knee length.  The bows took me the longest because I had never made fabric bows before - I added in an extra layer of white cotton when I sewed them together just so they had a little extra puffiness   My DH is convinced that I should go into business...yeah, I wish!


I have that pattern but haven't tried it yet. You really expanded on it though! It looks amazing. I agree with your hubbie. 



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.



These are fantastic! We always do red and white for Canada Day. I might just have to do a stripwork skirt for DD! 



HS3kids said:


> I continue to be amazed and inspired by all the awesome designs and talent on this board!  Question- and forgive me if its been asked and answered before- where do you all get your Disney fabrics? I have a tough time finding Mickey Heads especially...
> and speaking of Mickey Heads- Target had Mickey head sheet sets. I thought about buying a set just for the fabric



I bought my mickey head fabric at Joann's on a cross border visit to the US. I think it was at Walmart there that I found similar Minnie fabric.


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> I agree that it isn't worth $60 to get your serger looked at.  I have a Bernina 1200DA that I absolutely love.  It works like a dream!  I've had it for 3 years and never had a minutes problem with it.  And I have never needed to change the knives yet either.  I think I am close to needing to get new ones but so far, they are fine!  And I use it almost every day.
> 
> 
> I've made several of these bags and I really like them.  They come out very cute.  But I am not letting either one of my girls near my embroidery machine.  That's MY toy, not theirs!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Then, this is the 100th Anniversary of Girl Scouts.  To celebrate they are having a huge gathering called Girl Scouts Rock the Mall in  Washington DC.  I made each of the Girl Scout troop leaders a shirt to wear to the event.




I love these! The GS logo takes me back...I spent my time selling quite a few cookies in my day.



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared




All of these dresses are lovely.



DiznyDi said:


> Boy does this thread ever move quickly!
> 
> Let's see, there are several new folks; ColonelHathi and HHI_DisFans, WELCOME.
> 
> *pumpkin patch quilter*, you and I both have something in common and something to celebrate.... we've done our first appliqués!
> 
> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to trim the fabric a little closer.
> 
> Here's the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are grown and out of the house and there's no grandkids yet, so I've been making these for the great nieces and nephews.  I sent a similar one to Justin for his Big Give.
> 
> *dianemom2* The Minnie hat turned out quite nicely!  Love your baby things!
> 
> *Mom In Heels*  I wish the mice at my house were as productive as the mice at your house! Beautiful dress for your little princess! Just lovely.



I love the crayon tote - really nice!



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.



so cute - what great photo ops you will have 



HS3kids said:


> I continue to be amazed and inspired by all the awesome designs and talent on this board!  Question- and forgive me if its been asked and answered before- where do you all get your Disney fabrics? I have a tough time finding Mickey Heads especially...
> and speaking of Mickey Heads- Target had Mickey head sheet sets. I thought about buying a set just for the fabric



Joann's, Hancock, Walmart (prepackaged is actually pretty good there for character fabric), online - fabric.com, ebay, etsy



Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



She is precious! Congratulations!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter egg hunt outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ set for my nephew and my first appliqué using my PE770:



Love it - I made that same design of the Peeps shirt for my DD last year.


----------



## Blyssfull

Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



How sweet!  Congratulations! 



Gryffinclaw said:


> Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter egg hunt outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ set for my nephew and my first appliqué using my PE770:



Everything is really cute. I love the apron skirt, that is so precious. Your first applique is great too!


----------



## VBAndrea

I can guarantee I am going to have to eliminate some pics b/c I know I have well over 25 quoted!

I spent my day with Amy as we embroidered a birthday shirt for her ds to match the shorts she had posted.  My needle fell out in one of the later steps but thank goodness it didn't ruin the shirt!   I have no idea how it fell out!  The shirt is adorable so hopefully Amy will post pics of it soon.

I also went to Walmart to get some fabric for the Dorothy dress I have to make dd for her play.  The fabric was there earlier in the week but they are now redoing the fabric dept which they just redid less than a year ago and they hardly have any fabric out and it was GONE!!!  The kind lady even looked int he back for me and no luck so now this weekend I have to hunt down the fabric.  It was only $2 a yard at Walmart so I am so hoping the other Wally with fabric has it -- though Amy told me another Wally in our area is starting to carry fabric too ---YAY!!!!!



cogero said:


> ANdrea I know she has a Wizarding World of HArry Potter Graphic.


I saw that but I was hoping for some of the characters.  No worries -- I'm doing something else for the BG instead.  I didn't want to pay for any HP figures since I would never use them for myself (though dd might like HP -- don't know).



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Andrea   80 isn't that much if I do 2 a day I will be done by August. My oldest will wear whatever shorts he has and dh and i just need shorts. Its the younger ones that will have mostly matching tops and shorts or dresses. I'm a workaholic and I only have 1 at home so i have plenty of time on my hands.
> I got this Marie on etsy and its super easy and stitched out great took about a hour to do. Thank for the comment on the girls and their dresses. It was a last minute grab at Walmart since they marked it all down to $2.00 a yard.
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to multiquote and its going to take me some time lol


For me two a day is too many!!!  In doing shirts for Amy if I do two a day it precludes me from cleaning (which in itself is good, but in the long run makes my house look horrid) and working out.  Between caring for the kids, pets, cleaning and sewing there is no way I could get that much sewing and embroidering done.  Hats off to you!  



smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for the confusion, but my family is NOT military.....my SIL is a DOD civilian, so that's why I will have the privilege of staying at the same place as our awesome service men/women and their families. However the resort looks just beautiful and I'm so excited about getting to stay there.


Thought you might be military and live near Amy and me and then we could really have some sewing parties!  We didn't stay at SoG but went there to buy our tickets and the resort looked lovely and you can't beat the price.



cogero said:


> I bought a new serger. I went with a Janome 1110DX. I tried a couple different at the store and I liked this one a little better than the Janome 7034D
> 
> I think I wanted to stay away from anything with a 34 at the end.
> 
> Going to set it up later tonight and work on some orders


Congrats!!!!!!!



casper_jj11 said:


> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!


You said to be gentle but I'm not going to be -- EVERYTHING IS AWESOME!!!!!  You really, really did a fantastic job!  I'm very impressed.



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much
> 
> And just for a little extra, I followed the twirly garden dress tutorial that someone posted and combined it with Carla C's jumper top for these sundresses for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emme sundress back by S & J Harrison, on Flickr


Your Cindy dress is TDF!!!  I love it!  the sundresses are great too.  If you are done with the mice I'd appreciate you sending them my way.  Will they work for cheese?  Will they mind my cats (and dogs) chasing them?





DiznyDi said:


> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to trim the fabric a little closer.
> 
> Here's the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are grown and out of the house and there's no grandkids yet, so I've been making these for the great nieces and nephews.  I sent a similar one to Justin for his Big Give.


Fabulous!!!!  



4monkeys said:


> I have had a terrible time with the DISboards lately.  Probably a week or so. Even before the change over. Way too much to quote, but love all the things I have seen.  I have been making things slowly here. Mom and I made 25 pillow cases for GKTW last weekend.  I made a pair of shorts for Christophers  2nd birthday (which is next tuesday) I plan to make a bowling shirt and then Andrea agreed to help me make a t-shirt for under it. So excited. He LOVES mickey mouse! So I decided to go with that for his theme!Just like his mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!


You know, you can post bigger pictures on here!!!  Fortunately I had the privilege of seeing these in person today and Amy did a beautiful job on them (the pockets are perfect!!!).



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally finished my my skirt for myself this afternoon. I picked out the striped fabric, it's shimmery and has gold stitching, brought it home and realized it was a bit on the see through side. So I figured instead of finding something to line it with I would just make it reversable. I'm loving it so much I bought two more fabrics to make another reversable skirt! I love that I can dress it up or down and can wear just about anything with it, tanks, tee, dressier shirts. I apologize in advance for the horrible pics, I don't have a full length mirror so I put the hall mirror on the floor to get a somewhat decent pic of it in action.


Gorgeous!  Did you use a pattern or follow a tut?  I really need to make time to do some things for myself.



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.


I can not thumbnail these as I am in LOVE with them.  I'd put 100 worshipping smilies in here if I wasn't over my limit on photos!  Between these and the other sets you have made I can definitely say you and I have similar taste.  I am awe of the creations you have been doing lately! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!!!!



HS3kids said:


> I continue to be amazed and inspired by all the awesome designs and talent on this board!  Question- and forgive me if its been asked and answered before- where do you all get your Disney fabrics? I have a tough time finding Mickey Heads especially...
> and speaking of Mickey Heads- Target had Mickey head sheet sets. I thought about buying a set just for the fabric


Walmart, Joann's, Hancock, and rarely e-bay and etsy.  Hobby Lobby as well (though I've never had the opportunity to travel to a HL).



Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!


Precious!  I want one!  Make that two, I really want two!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter egg hunt outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ set for my nephew and my first appliqué using my PE770:


Cute!  And yay on the first applique with the PE770!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

4monkeys said:


> I have had a terrible time with the DISboards lately.  Probably a week or so. Even before the change over. Way too much to quote, but love all the things I have seen.  I have been making things slowly here. Mom and I made 25 pillow cases for GKTW last weekend.  I made a pair of shorts for Christophers  2nd birthday (which is next tuesday) I plan to make a bowling shirt and then Andrea agreed to help me make a t-shirt for under it. So excited. He LOVES mickey mouse! So I decided to go with that for his theme!Just like his mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



Super cute! I can't believe Christopher is going to be 2!!




PrincessMickey said:


> I finally finished my my skirt for myself this afternoon. I picked out the striped fabric, it's shimmery and has gold stitching, brought it home and realized it was a bit on the see through side. So I figured instead of finding something to line it with I would just make it reversable. I'm loving it so much I bought two more fabrics to make another reversable skirt! I love that I can dress it up or down and can wear just about anything with it, tanks, tee, dressier shirts. I apologize in advance for the horrible pics, I don't have a full length mirror so I put the hall mirror on the floor to get a somewhat decent pic of it in action.



It's a beautiful skirt! I guess you now have 2 skirts in 1!



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.



Fantastic outfits!!



cogero said:


> I love all of these. I love the stripwork. Those are some of my favorites. I love the fabric you used
> 
> Okay since D wants to see my new baby, I am going to post it here and my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her she is so smooth in her stitches.



Lovely! I hope she will make serging a dream for you!



Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



Awwww...



ban26ana said:


> So I'm taking the plunge.  I'm going to actually become a Disboutiquer in Training (DIT).  I went to Joann today armed with 50% coupons and sales.  I finally bought a rotary cutter and the big plastic ruler thing (I'm so not a sewer lol).  I already have a really big cutting mat.  I desperately needed this setup, because I can't cut straight to save my life.
> 
> I also bought some new needles, because I broke the one on my machine yesterday and I'm not sure where all my supplies are.  (Moved here in January and still not unpacked.g)  I cut the legs off a pair of dd's jeans that had a hole in the knees.  I cut fabric to make it a skirt, but I now realize that I cut the fabric too small, so I'll need to redo it.  Anyway, as I was zig-zagging the cutoff jeans to hem them, the needle broke on the side seam of the jeans.  Will I be able to sew through this at all?  I need to take a class to learn how to sew, but I just can't find the time.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be asking a lot of questions in the next few months as I start making my designs and actually sewing customs.



Please feel free to ask questions. I agree with others about the jeans needle. Good luck!



Gryffinclaw said:


> Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter egg hunt outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ set for my nephew and my first appliqué using my PE770:



Great job on everything!! Very cute!


I think it has been a while since I shared some recent BG work:

I am not sure if I posted these before for fans of Pooh and gang:





For another family, I sent pillowcases and a wristlet for mom:





And the last one, I sent shirts for Hoop Dee Doo:




This is the set where I had a "conversation" with my embroidery machine. It told me to use green when I was doing Bullseye so I went ahead and used green (thought it was supposed to be grass or something). Well, guess what, Bullseye ended up with grass-stained hooves!




By the time I realized what it was, I had spent too much time on the set to start over again! Argh!

(at least I haven't had an upside down applique...yet)


----------



## ban26ana

So here's a dumb question.  I downloaded the manual for my machine.  It's a Kenmore 385.12916890.  I'm looking at the list of parts included.  I've figured out the buttonhole and the zipper feet.  But then the other three kind of look the same.  So from these pictures, which is the straight stitch foot, the zigzag foot, and the satin stitch foot?  And what the heck is a satin stitch foot for?  (Don't say satin stitch.  I don't know what that is! lol)


----------



## lovesdumbo

Love everything that has been posted!  



ban26ana said:


> So here's a dumb question.  I downloaded the manual for my machine.  It's a Kenmore 385.12916890.  I'm looking at the list of parts included.  I've figured out the buttonhole and the zipper feet.  But then the other three kind of look the same.  So from these pictures, which is the straight stitch foot, the zigzag foot, and the satin stitch foot?  And what the heck is a satin stitch foot for?  (Don't say satin stitch.  I don't know what that is! lol)


My guess left to right

Zigzag foot-has large hole for needle to move side to side when stitching

Satin stitch foot-has same large needle hole-satin stitch is just a close zig zag-this foot is more open in the front so you can see when you do an appliqué. 

Straight stitch foot-small needle hole


----------



## ban26ana

Thanks!


----------



## Sandi S

PurpleEars said:


> And the last one, I sent shirts for Hoop Dee Doo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the set where I had a "conversation" with my embroidery machine. It told me to use green when I was doing Bullseye so I went ahead and used green (thought it was supposed to be grass or something). Well, guess what, Bullseye ended up with grass-stained hooves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I realized what it was, I had spent too much time on the set to start over again! Argh!
> 
> (at least I haven't had an upside down applique...yet)



These are darling and who cares - he went through the grass - lol!



lovesdumbo said:


> Love everything that has been posted!
> 
> 
> My guess left to right
> 
> Zigzag foot-has large hole for needle to move side to side when stitching
> 
> Satin stitch foot-has same large needle hole-satin stitch is just a close zig zag-this foot is more open in the front so you can see when you do an appliqué.
> 
> Straight stitch foot-small needle hole


 I second that!


Now, for my latest - done and modeled! Ottobre magazine (1/2008 #18)














This is the Little Mermaid top - but only the top portion was finished at her bedtime:





So our jumbo cat Winston finished the job - he's about a 5T:









I am going to make shorts from the neon green fabric I used on the back. The chiffon trim is from this - DH picked it up and asked if it was TOILET PAPER:





One more flat shot - pattern is "Posh Pixie" by Little Londyn:





I should do some grading, but I have a bunch of new leotard fabric and a special request from DD...and I have a brand new Ottobre magazine.


----------



## 4monkeys

Love everything yet again. Thanks for the compliments about my shorts. I had so much fun with Andrea again today!!  Here is the fantastic shirt from today.  I haven't had time to cut the jumpstitches yet.






I am working on a bowling shirt for the outfit as well. Guess I should finish looking at it.. I am so confused right now.


----------



## HS3kids

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...785542648_1349594458_32220313_961550741_n.jpg

Attempting to post picture of my DDs quilt... quality of pic isnt great since it was from my cell phone, but .... lets see if it even shows up here


----------



## Sandi S

HS3kids said:


> Attempting to post picture of my DDs quilt... quality of pic isnt great since it was from my cell phone, but .... lets see if it even shows up here



I can see it if I click on the link - very pretty colors! (BTW - I change the html code to make it visible in my reply.)


----------



## HS3kids

Sandi S said:


> I can see it if I click on the link - very pretty colors! (BTW - I change the html code to make it visible in my reply.)




Thanks! My first attempt at quilting... DD is very into orange


----------



## ban26ana

Wow, beautiful work everyone!  I'm cracking up that the cat is 5T.

So here's my attempt at repurposing a pair of jeans.  It was my first time working with denim, using a rotary tool, reading the manual for my sewing machine, and doing ruffles.  As you can see, I haven't mastered sewing straight.  Please be gentle, I'm brand new to this.


----------



## miprender

casper_jj11 said:


> These are fantastic! We always do red and white for Canada Day. I might just have to do a stripwork skirt for DD!


 Thanks!



Sandi S said:


> so cute - what great photo ops you will have



Thanks.... and isn't really all about the pictures anyways



Sandi S said:


> Love it - I made that same design of the Peeps shirt for my DD last year.


Love how she was comparing the real peep to her shirt!



VBAndrea said:


> I can not thumbnail these as I am in LOVE with them.  I'd put 100 worshipping smilies in here if I wasn't over my limit on photos!  Between these and the other sets you have made I can definitely say you and I have similar taste.  I am awe of the creations you have been doing lately! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!!!!



 You are making me blush and thank you for the wonderful words. That means alot since you skirts are TDF

And I hope you find your fabric.



PurpleEars said:


> Fantastic outfits!!


 Thanks.



PurpleEars said:


> I think it has been a while since I shared some recent BG work:
> 
> And the last one, I sent shirts for Hoop Dee Doo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the set where I had a "conversation" with my embroidery machine. It told me to use green when I was doing Bullseye so I went ahead and used green (thought it was supposed to be grass or something). Well, guess what, Bullseye ended up with grass-stained hooves!
> 
> (at least I haven't had an upside down applique...yet)



Everything is adorable... but I love those shirts. They are just too cute... green feet and all.



Sandi S said:


> Now, for my latest - done and modeled! Ottobre magazine (1/2008 #18)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our jumbo cat Winston finished the job - he's about a 5T:



Such cute dresses. Love the cat picture. And I am with your DH, I thought you bought some green TP.



4monkeys said:


> Love everything yet again. Thanks for the compliments about my shorts. I had so much fun with Andrea again today!!  Here is the fantastic shirt from today.  I haven't had time to cut the jumpstitches yet.



That is great that you get to spend some time with Andrea. You need to send her up my way. I would love to spend a day sewing with her.



ban26ana said:


> So here's my attempt at repurposing a pair of jeans.  It was my first time working with denim, using a rotary tool, reading the manual for my sewing machine, and doing ruffles.  As you can see, I haven't mastered sewing straight.  Please be gentle, I'm brand new to this.



It looks great for your first attempt and sewing on denim is tough IMO. Plus the downside of sewing is we always see our own flaws when others wont.


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> And the last one, I sent shirts for Hoop Dee Doo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the set where I had a "conversation" with my embroidery machine. It told me to use green when I was doing Bullseye so I went ahead and used green (thought it was supposed to be grass or something). Well, guess what, Bullseye ended up with grass-stained hooves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I realized what it was, I had spent too much time on the set to start over again! Argh!
> 
> (at least I haven't had an upside down applique...yet)



I love these shirts they are adorable and i probably wouldn't of noticed the green hooves.



Sandi S said:


> These are darling and who cares - he went through the grass - lol!
> 
> I second that!
> 
> 
> Now, for my latest - done and modeled! Ottobre magazine (1/2008 #18)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Little Mermaid top - but only the top portion was finished at her bedtime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our jumbo cat Winston finished the job - he's about a 5T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make shorts from the neon green fabric I used on the back. The chiffon trim is from this - DH picked it up and asked if it was TOILET PAPER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more flat shot - pattern is "Posh Pixie" by Little Londyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should do some grading, but I have a bunch of new leotard fabric and a special request from DD...and I have a brand new Ottobre magazine.



The dress is fabulous.



4monkeys said:


> Love everything yet again. Thanks for the compliments about my shorts. I had so much fun with Andrea again today!!  Here is the fantastic shirt from today.  I haven't had time to cut the jumpstitches yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on a bowling shirt for the outfit as well. Guess I should finish looking at it.. I am so confused right now.



Love it. I want some one to live near me and come play.



ban26ana said:


> Wow, beautiful work everyone!  I'm cracking up that the cat is 5T.
> 
> So here's my attempt at repurposing a pair of jeans.  It was my first time working with denim, using a rotary tool, reading the manual for my sewing machine, and doing ruffles.  As you can see, I haven't mastered sewing straight.  Please be gentle, I'm brand new to this.



Great job on this. I sewed thru denim once on a pair of capris for C.


I love the new serger it is a dream to thread and honestly it sounds so different from the brother.

I am off to part two of the dance competition today. I am hoping to finish an outfit tonight possible otherwise tomorrow is going to be super busy.


----------



## Blyssfull

I need some prayers please!

My niece is coming today! 

BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.

Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!


----------



## cogero

sending prayers.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

prayers sent for your family!


----------



## DMGeurts

I am sending many huge prayers for your family today Beth!  (((Hugs)))

D~


----------



## Piper

Praying that your niece arrives healthy and for peace and comfort for your family.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Gryffinclaw said:


> Love the outfits! What pattern is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! I love re-purposing fabric.
> 
> 
> WOW!! I love everything about this bag, colors, fabric, style! I have been working my way through your PTR and TR...I am very inspired by your bags and your story! I would have guessed that you  had been sewing all your life based on your quality workmanship....gives me the courage to maybe attempt a bag/purse at some point
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!! My DD would love the Ariel/Flounder appliqué! Great work!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tote! Good luck appliquéing their outfits, I am sure they will turn out great
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great! I really love the easter dresses. My DS wandered over and saw the phineas and verb outfit and got very jealous!


*I snet the pattern i used for Elli's dress home with a friend to try...it's from walmart...one of their $2.97 or less patterns..can't remember who it's by...the dress the 3 lil girls have on is also from walmart { no cloth dept. just some creative cuts and such...but good ,easy ,cheap patterns}  it a NEWLOOK # P6882...sz/3-8. it has 2 options for dresses. the one i used called  for a 'flounce' and i wasn't sure about lal that so i just made my own ruffles,easier for me than hemming a circle flounce.  they were pretty easy,just time consuming since i ws doing 3 at the time...*


----------



## tinkbell13

Okay, so it's been a while since I dropped by. I've only grabbed some of the last projects posted, but there has been a lot of lovely items completed. Makes me wish I had another trip planned. And welcome to all the new people!



Sandi S said:


> So our jumbo cat Winston finished the job - he's about a 5T:


Love the Alice and Ariel dresses. Your model cracks me up!



4monkeys said:


>


Great job! Good to see that the name worked out for you (assuming it is the one I sent you). I was worried about this one and hadn't had a chance to test it out on my machine.



ban26ana said:


> So here's my attempt at repurposing a pair of jeans.  It was my first time working with denim, using a rotary tool, reading the manual for my sewing machine, and doing ruffles.  As you can see, I haven't mastered sewing straight.  Please be gentle, I'm brand new to this.


Good job! I don't think I would have attempted so many firsts in one project , especially ruffles. Ruffles scare me. This looks great!




Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!


Sending lots of positive thoughts your way! Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well.


----------



## Sandi S

Prayers for your niece!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!


*Prayers for sweet baby and your family...
*


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!



Tons of prayers for your family!



I've missed you all and see that you've all been very busy sewing!  I've finally gotten to sew a little this week, but we've had several illnesses in the house, work, overtime, etc...all dragging me away from my machine and this thread.

I've seen sooooo much that I love, but I can't comment on it all.  There has been lots of inspiration posted lately.  

I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!    I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.

She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".


----------



## smile5sunshine

I'm pretty sure I have too many pics up on deck so I'll have to break this into two different posts: 



Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!




OH no! Praying for a SAFE, EASY delivery for you sis and your niece. HUGS 




LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Tons of prayers for your family!
> 
> 
> 
> I've missed you all and see that you've all been very busy sewing!  I've finally gotten to sew a little this week, but we've had several illnesses in the house, work, overtime, etc...all dragging me away from my machine and this thread.
> 
> I've seen sooooo much that I love, but I can't comment on it all.  There has been lots of inspiration posted lately.
> 
> I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!    I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".



Oh! I literally GASPED when I saw this dress. It.IS.BREATHTAKING!!! I LOVE everything about it!


----------



## smile5sunshine

ban26ana said:


> So here's my attempt at repurposing a pair of jeans.  It was my first time working with denim, using a rotary tool, reading the manual for my sewing machine, and doing ruffles.  As you can see, I haven't mastered sewing straight.  Please be gentle, I'm brand new to this.



SO cute! I'll actually be attempting something very similar soon, so it's nice to see it worked out well for you.



HS3kids said:


> Attempting to post picture of my DDs quilt... quality of pic isnt great since it was from my cell phone, but .... lets see if it even shows up here



I am always in awe whenever someone posts a quilt. I know they can be so time consuming. Yours looks great!



4monkeys said:


> Love everything yet again. Thanks for the compliments about my shorts. I had so much fun with Andrea again today!!  Here is the fantastic shirt from today.  I haven't had time to cut the jumpstitches yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on a bowling shirt for the outfit as well. Guess I should finish looking at it.. I am so confused right now.



Looks great! So do the shorts. 



Sandi S said:


> So our jumbo cat Winston finished the job - he's about a 5T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to make shorts from the neon green fabric I used on the back. The chiffon trim is from this - DH picked it up and asked if it was TOILET PAPER:



OMGah! I'm DYING over here Sandi! ROFLMBO!!!  your model is just too perfect! But seriously, the Alice top came out fantastic and the Ariel dress/top is great too! And LOL about your DH wanting to use the chiffon as TP!



PurpleEars said:


> I think it has been a while since I shared some recent BG work:
> 
> And the last one, I sent shirts for Hoop Dee Doo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the set where I had a "conversation" with my embroidery machine. It told me to use green when I was doing Bullseye so I went ahead and used green (thought it was supposed to be grass or something). Well, guess what, Bullseye ended up with grass-stained hooves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I realized what it was, I had spent too much time on the set to start over again! Argh!
> 
> (at least I haven't had an upside down applique...yet)



LOVE the BG items! The Hoop-De-Doo shirts are my favorite. And GIRL, you'd better be POUNDING on wood cause those sound like famous last words to me! 



VBAndrea said:


> I spent my day with Amy as we embroidered a birthday shirt for her ds to match the shorts she had posted.  My needle fell out in one of the later steps but thank goodness it didn't ruin the shirt!   I have no idea how it fell out!  The shirt is adorable so hopefully Amy will post pics of it soon.
> 
> I also went to Walmart to get some fabric for the Dorothy dress I have to make dd for her play.  The fabric was there earlier in the week but they are now redoing the fabric dept which they just redid less than a year ago and they hardly have any fabric out and it was GONE!!!  The kind lady even looked int he back for me and no luck so now this weekend I have to hunt down the fabric.  It was only $2 a yard at Walmart so I am so hoping the other Wally with fabric has it -- though Amy told me another Wally in our area is starting to carry fabric too ---YAY!!!!!
> 
> Thought you might be military and live near Amy and me and then we could really have some sewing parties!  We didn't stay at SoG but went there to buy our tickets and the resort looked lovely and you can't beat the price]



UGH I hope you are able to find that fabric you need for the Dorthy dress. Oh and I WISH that I lived close to you, because getting together for a sewing party sounds positively DELIGHTFUL!  But alas, I am far, far away (TX). 




Gryffinclaw said:


> Easter egg hunt outfit for DD:



Oh all those Easter outfits were just too precious, but that one is my favorite! I just LOVE the fabric for the main portion of the skirt. Great job and I'm glad that you are getting back some more movement in your arm.




Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



CONGRATULATIONS on your new little one! So sweet!



cogero said:


> Okay since D wants to see my new baby, I am going to post it here and my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her she is so smooth in her stitches.



YAY for the new serger toy!  Glad you are liking the new one! 



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.



Oh gosh, your outfits just get better and better every time you post! You are seriously going to be the best dressed family there!



dianemom2 said:


> My pattern for the t-shirt dress arrived yesterday.  I ordered some fabric but it hasn't arrived yet.  The pattern looks super easy and I can't wait to start on it.  I also got the kids version and when I get some free time, I plan to make a few things with that too.  I have a couple of t-shirt that my girls outgrew and I want to play around with upcycling them into t-shirt dresses for my niece.



Oh hurray for the pattern getting there. Now if only that fabric would hurry up! *taps foot*



PrincessMickey said:


> I finally finished my my skirt for myself this afternoon. I picked out the striped fabric, it's shimmery and has gold stitching, brought it home and realized it was a bit on the see through side. So I figured instead of finding something to line it with I would just make it reversable. I'm loving it so much I bought two more fabrics to make another reversable skirt! I love that I can dress it up or down and can wear just about anything with it, tanks, tee, dressier shirts. I apologize in advance for the horrible pics, I don't have a full length mirror so I put the hall mirror on the floor to get a somewhat decent pic of it in action.



LOVE it! Love how it's reversible too. 




4monkeys said:


> I have had a terrible time with the DISboards lately.  Probably a week or so. Even before the change over. Way too much to quote, but love all the things I have seen.  I have been making things slowly here. Mom and I made 25 pillow cases for GKTW last weekend.  I made a pair of shorts for Christophers  2nd birthday (which is next tuesday) I plan to make a bowling shirt and then Andrea agreed to help me make a t-shirt for under it. So excited. He LOVES mickey mouse! So I decided to go with that for his theme!Just like his mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



That came out great! Hope your DS has a fantastic birthday.



DiznyDi said:


> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are grown and out of the house and there's no grandkids yet, so I've been making these for the great nieces and nephews.  I sent a similar one to Justin for his Big Give.



Oh your little tote bag came out great!



Mom in Heels said:


> Oh my goodness - the mice must have been busy at our house because this creation for my youngest just appeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella's Made by Mice Dress by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> I'm SO happy with the way this came out!  This was the original dress that I first found and fell in love with on Ollie Girl and my first two (Briar Rose & Rapunzel) were confidence builders to ramp up to this one...just hope that my little one grows in the next 7 months before our trip so that I don't have to hem it up too much
> 
> And just for a little extra, I followed the twirly garden dress tutorial that someone posted and combined it with Carla C's jumper top for these sundresses for the girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie sundress front by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> (can you tell she didn't want her photo taken that day? )



The Cindy inspired dress is too cute! I really think you should consider renting out your mice! It seems that there are quite a few ladies on this board who would care to have a turn with them! Oh and I'm so glad to see that you took the shirred twirly dress and franken-patterned it with the simply sweet! I had the exact same idea (well, I'll also be trying to add in one other pattern too, but I think it's do-able). SO cute!



casper_jj11 said:


> I want to thank everyone so much for your help over the last week or so. From big questions to small questions, I've had so many responses. You're all so helpful! If it wasn't for you I'd still be trying to get a lining in the bowlings shirts and I'd have wire wrapped inside my buttons.
> 
> I haven't posted much other than questions because I've been waiting to contribute a bit more first. I do want to say that the clothes I see here is just amazing. You're all so talented!
> 
> So, here goes... Until now, I've only ever sewn costumes for the kids. Nothing elaborate at all and they all had fur so the sewing was very forgiving. I haven't made a costume in years though so even my basic skills are weak. I got interested in making customs for the kids and participating in the Big Give when my kids were fortunate enough to have been chosen to receive a Big Give for DD's wish trip. Everything was so cute on the kids! A few months after we returned, I made my first drive across the border trip to the US to visit Joann's and a Walmart there that sells disney fabric (there's absolutely nothing here). I bought oodles and had great ideas... and then the fabric sat. Well, we're going to Disney again in May and I kept putting off the sewing saying that I didn't really know what I was doing. The week before Easter, I took the plunge and decided to find a pattern for a pillowcase dress... I figured that would at least be straightforward. Who would have thought someone could learn so much on something so simple LOL. I learned how to do french hems, I learned how to topstitch, I learned how to use my zigzag stitch... what a learning curve! But I made my first pillowcase on Good Friday and DD loved it so I was hooked. I made another pillowcase from Tiana fabric and then decided to do some bowling shirts for the boys and a matching top for DD. I'm working on another dress for DD but the Marissa pattern by CarlaC for this one... hoping to have it done tomorrow. And I still have a stripwork twirl skirt to make. I have fabric for another bowling shirt for DS4 but I'm not sure if it'll happen. Those Bowlings shirts took almost a week on their own! Boy they're intricate! You all were so helpful though!
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of what I"ve finished... be gentle
> 
> This is the first dress I made for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second pillowcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the matching set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I finish!



Oh golly, it's hard to imagine you are new at this because those all turned out great! You seriously need to pat yourself on the back and I can't wait to see what else you create!



PrincessMickey said:


> I'm almost finished with my skirt, I will post when I'm done. But I had to share real quick, I have  job interview on Wednesday!!! I took a test two weeks ago and I made it through to the interview. There's still several more steps after the interview and if I make it all the way thorugh it won't start until mid June but I'm super excited. Although I have been enjoying these last few weeks of staying at home and having more time to sew but I really do need a job.



YAY for the job interview! Good LUCK!



Okay, so today was my actual birthday. I didn't really think I was going to get any extra birthday presents (because technically the new serger is supposed to be my present) but my DH surprised me with a gift card to Hobby Lobby. It was such a sweet and thoughtful gift, especially because he DESPISES going into that store.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Sunshine


----------



## queenbeaz

Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!


Congrats on your perfectly completed project!



miprender said:


> Thanks...  I might but all my outfits are in my fan page on FB too


What is your fan page name??



Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!


Prayers coming to you & your family!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


>



I love this! What is this pattern? The color choices are gorgeous!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh! I literally GASPED when I saw this dress. It.IS.BREATHTAKING!!! I LOVE everything about it!



  Thank you!  



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so today was my actual birthday. I didn't really think I was going to get any extra birthday presents (because technically the new serger is supposed to be my present) but my DH surprised me with a gift card to Hobby Lobby. It was such a sweet and thoughtful gift, especially because he DESPISES going into that store.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!
> 
> Sunshine



How sweet!    I love Hobby Lobby!



queenbeaz said:


> I love this! What is this pattern? The color choices are gorgeous!



Thank you!  I made it with 3 patterns.  The skirt is the Grace pattern and the top is this pattern.  The apron is a variation of this pattern.  The fabric is by Sis Boom, and I love it.  I want to make myself a matching skirt with it.  I'm not sure I'm brave enough for that though.  I've never sewn for myself. 

Question:  I'm left handed and have the hardest time with bows.  As you can see in the photo above, they always go sideways.  It seems so simple, but I can't do it.    Any tips or tricks to make a better bow?


----------



## queenbeaz

*SandiS* - I have checked out the Ottobre magazine & am loving the designs that I see. However, it's $66 + $9.99 international shipping (is this per issue?)! Is it really worth it?


----------



## casper_jj11

Missed a few quotes...

Sandi - I love your kitty cat model! We have a black cat that looks just like him but not near patient enough to model dresses for me 

4monkeys - DS4 had a Mickey Mouse party for his 2nd bday too. Its a perfect theme for that age and your little guy is going to look awesome in taht outfit.



Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!



Sending prayers. My three were all born a bit early. My last ds was 3 wks early and everyone said he wasn't considered preemie as he was less than 4 wks early. I wouldnt worry about the timing of delivery and since they found the placental problems early, I'm sure the little one will be just fine. Post pics once you get them.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!    I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".



Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! Sydney would love all those frills. That last pic of Natalie is just precious! 



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh golly, it's hard to imagine you are new at this because those all turned out great! You seriously need to pat yourself on the back and I can't wait to see what else you create!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY for the job interview! Good LUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so today was my actual birthday. I didn't really think I was going to get any extra birthday presents (because technically the new serger is supposed to be my present) but my DH surprised me with a gift card to Hobby Lobby. It was such a sweet and thoughtful gift, especially because he DESPISES going into that store.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks!

Happy Birthday! Good for hubbie have a nice surprise for you!


----------



## 4monkeys

Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> My niece is coming today!
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!


 Prayers coming!!  


LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



So pretty!!  The dress and the princes!!



PurpleEars said:


> Super cute! I can't believe Christopher is going to be 2!!
> 
> For another family, I sent pillowcases and a wristlet for mom:



I can't believe it either! Where did the time go??  He went from LOVING orange and TIGGER to LOVE LOVE LOVING "Me Mouse"  He especially loves that he is on his underwear 

Your work is beautiful as always Especially like the wristlet. Might have to try that one!



Sandi S said:


> So our jumbo cat Winston finished the job - he's about a 5T:



LOVE the model!!



miprender said:


> :
> That is great that you get to spend some time with Andrea. You need to send her up my way. I would love to spend a day sewing with her.
> .


It is great! SHe is great and I have learned ALOT!



cogero said:


> I
> Love it. I want some one to live near me and come play.
> .




It's great! If you ever come to the beach, let us know!



casper_jj11 said:


> 4monkeys - DS4 had a Mickey Mouse party for his 2nd bday too. Its a perfect theme for that age and your little guy is going to look awesome in taht outfit.!



He has seen it and gone wild. Can't wait to have his little party so he can see all the "Me Mouses"



tinkbell13 said:


> Great job! Good to see that the name worked out for you (assuming it is the one I sent you). I was worried about this one and hadn't had a chance to test it out on my machine.



Yes, they are yours. They look great to me. That is the second time using Christopher. Andrea is still working on the other shirts. I will definetly post them once she is done!!  Do you do Harry Potter letters in names??  


I have still yet to figure out the bowling shirt.. mainly because I haven't taken the time to sit down and read it. I have been outside helping with yard work and the constant sound of Mommy has been ringing through my ears.  Off to try to read about the shirt!


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


>



oh my word, this is just lovely! wonderful job!


----------



## eecteacher82

After I booked our DDs 5th birthday trip for November, I decided that I should get back into sewing/start to learn how to sew... 

I decided to try a new to me pattern since all I had been brave enough to do in the past was a pillowcase dress and a twirly skirt pattern that I just sort of made up/limped my way through making. I didn't want to use any of the Disney fabric I had in case I messed up horribly, so I found some cheap fabric (that I still liked in case the dress worked out). After working on it all day and into the night on and off here is the result:











I am overall pretty happy with how it came out except for the fact that the 2 yoke pieces are not even width at all (clearly I didn't use an equal seam allowance on each), and I am still too scared to make button holes on my machine so the buttons are actually just decorative with snaps actually holding the dress on!


----------



## saraheeyore

well i actually got something made and i posted on here i often lurk but post once in a while


----------



## VBAndrea

I went to a Walmart that Amy told me about that just started carrying fabric (not the closest to my home, but the second closest so I'll take it!!!) and they did not have the exact gingham to match what my sister gave me but they did have a bolt for < $3/yd so I bought two yards which should be enough.  Have to wash it and then get to work. 

But alas, whilst at Wally's some ZhuZhu pets items were on clearance so I bought them for dd who just got a zhu zhu pet and the dog she has doesn't fit in the tunnels so now she has begged me to get her a hamster -- TODAY!  So I told her I'd take her to Target which is close to home, but nooooooo, the one she wants is at Toy R Us which isn't super far but with weekend traffic I'd really prefer to stay home!!!





PurpleEars said:


> I think it has been a while since I shared some recent BG work:
> 
> I am not sure if I posted these before for fans of Pooh and gang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another family, I sent pillowcases and a wristlet for mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last one, I sent shirts for Hoop Dee Doo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the set where I had a "conversation" with my embroidery machine. It told me to use green when I was doing Bullseye so I went ahead and used green (thought it was supposed to be grass or something). Well, guess what, Bullseye ended up with grass-stained hooves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I realized what it was, I had spent too much time on the set to start over again! Argh!
> 
> (at least I haven't had an upside down applique...yet)


I definitely remember the Pooh set since I made Kiera the shirt and hat to go with it -- and she looked adorable in it 

I love your bowling shirts but I would have loved to eavesdrop on that conversation that you had with your machine LOL!



Sandi S said:


> Now, for my latest - done and modeled! Ottobre magazine (1/2008 #18)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Little Mermaid top - but only the top portion was finished at her bedtime:
> 
> So our jumbo cat Winston finished the job - he's about a 5T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should do some grading, but I have a bunch of new leotard fabric and a special request from DD...and I have a brand new Ottobre magazine.



  OMG!!!  Thankfully I was not taking a sip of my beverage as I happened upon your supermodel.  I had my dd take a peek at him and she could not stop laughing!!!!  I think that wins the award for best picture on Part 28 of Disboutiquers.

In all seriousness, I love both dresses.  I love the colors that are so bright on the Alice set -- a bit different from traditional colors which looks fabulous!  

And I have to agree with your dh about the neon t.p.



4monkeys said:


> Love everything yet again. Thanks for the compliments about my shorts. I had so much fun with Andrea again today!!  Here is the fantastic shirt from today.  I haven't had time to cut the jumpstitches yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on a bowling shirt for the outfit as well. Guess I should finish looking at it.. I am so confused right now.


Just so everyone knows, I leave all the jump stitches on all the names for Amy to cut   I have to make her feel like she had big part in making the shirt!  I think she may just have her very own PE770 in the near future ~ though she told me she tried out a $3000 model at sew-vac!  I also think the colors on the shirt look more vibrant in person -- looks washed out on her photo.  And that design was from Just Peachy and she has nice thick stitches 



HS3kids said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...785542648_1349594458_32220313_961550741_n.jpg
> 
> Attempting to post picture of my DDs quilt... quality of pic isnt great since it was from my cell phone, but .... lets see if it even shows up here


Beautiful! Love the colors 



ban26ana said:


> So here's my attempt at repurposing a pair of jeans.  It was my first time working with denim, using a rotary tool, reading the manual for my sewing machine, and doing ruffles.  As you can see, I haven't mastered sewing straight.  Please be gentle, I'm brand new to this.


Those look really nice!  Once the skirt is on no one will ever notice a couple of wobbly spots -- ruffles and denim is a hard combo.  I think you did a magnificent job.



miprender said:


> That is great that you get to spend some time with Andrea. You need to send her up my way. I would love to spend a day sewing with her.


Buy my house and I'll come up for the closing 



Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!


Prayers for a smooth delivery and healthy mom and baby   She is not that early so all should be well in that respect and hopefully the infection was caught early that all is well and easily treatable.  

And now you'll get to find out her name!    Your SIL sounds like she is in very goods hands so I am hopeful all will be well 



tinkbell13 said:


> Great job! Good to see that the name worked out for you (assuming it is the one I sent you). I was worried about this one and hadn't had a chance to test it out on my machine.


So far I've done Christopher, Jonathon, Allison and Skye and they've all been great!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I've missed you all and see that you've all been very busy sewing!  I've finally gotten to sew a little this week, but we've had several illnesses in the house, work, overtime, etc...all dragging me away from my machine and this thread.
> 
> I've seen sooooo much that I love, but I can't comment on it all.  There has been lots of inspiration posted lately.
> 
> I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!   I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".


I hope everyone is on the mend.

The dress is GORGEOUS!!!!  I love the fabrics you used and while I'm normally not a fan of smocking I think it is beautiful on that style of dress -- you did an outstanding job!



smile5sunshine said:


> UGH I hope you are able to find that fabric you need for the Dorthy dress. Oh and I WISH that I lived close to you, because getting together for a sewing party sounds positively DELIGHTFUL!  But alas, I am far, far away (TX).
> 
> Okay, so today was my actual birthday. I didn't really think I was going to get any extra birthday presents (because technically the new serger is supposed to be my present) but my DH surprised me with a gift card to Hobby Lobby. It was such a sweet and thoughtful gift, especially because he DESPISES going into that store.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!
> 
> Sunshine


I wish you lived by us too -- that's why I got excited when I thought you were military!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and BRAVO to your dh -- a fine gift to compliment the new serger.


----------



## VBAndrea

DIANE
I thought I grabbed your pics yesterday but they didn't show up in my quote -- your baby outfits were truly adorable 

I can't wait to see the dress you make yourself!





eecteacher82 said:


> After I booked our DDs 5th birthday trip for November, I decided that I should get back into sewing/start to learn how to sew...
> 
> I decided to try a new to me pattern since all I had been brave enough to do in the past was a pillowcase dress and a twirly skirt pattern that I just sort of made up/limped my way through making. I didn't want to use any of the Disney fabric I had in case I messed up horribly, so I found some cheap fabric (that I still liked in case the dress worked out). After working on it all day and into the night on and off here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am overall pretty happy with how it came out except for the fact that the 2 yoke pieces are not even width at all (clearly I didn't use an equal seam allowance on each), and I am still too scared to make button holes on my machine so the buttons are actually just decorative with snaps actually holding the dress on!


Very nice   Button holes aren't that hard -- just practice a bit on scrap fabric.  I go over mine twice each and it makes a very nice finish.



saraheeyore said:


> well i actually got something made and i posted on here i often lurk but post once in a while


Beautiful!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

eecteacher82 said:


> After I booked our DDs 5th birthday trip for November, I decided that I should get back into sewing/start to learn how to sew...
> 
> I decided to try a new to me pattern since all I had been brave enough to do in the past was a pillowcase dress and a twirly skirt pattern that I just sort of made up/limped my way through making. I didn't want to use any of the Disney fabric I had in case I messed up horribly, so I found some cheap fabric (that I still liked in case the dress worked out). After working on it all day and into the night on and off here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am overall pretty happy with how it came out except for the fact that the 2 yoke pieces are not even width at all (clearly I didn't use an equal seam allowance on each), and I am still too scared to make button holes on my machine so the buttons are actually just decorative with snaps actually holding the dress on!



I love it!  The fabric choice is stunning, and the creativity with the snaps is pure genius.  You really should get a scrap and try the buttonhole though.  They are super easy on my machine and not hard at all once you get over the initial fear.  Just do it!  



saraheeyore said:


> well i actually got something made and i posted on here i often lurk but post once in a while



Cute!  I like the fabric in that style dress.  



casper_jj11 said:


> Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! Sydney would love all those frills. That last pic of Natalie is just precious!





4monkeys said:


> So pretty!!  The dress and the princes!!





Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> oh my word, this is just lovely! wonderful job!





VBAndrea said:


> The dress is GORGEOUS!!!!  I love the fabrics you used and while I'm normally not a fan of smocking I think it is beautiful on that style of dress -- you did an outstanding job!



Thanks everyone!  Andrea-I love to smock but am not a huge fan of the traditional old fashioned dresses and such for children once they are standing.  (I still love some of the traditional babywear).  Doing a modern twist on smocking allows me to do what I love and actually use it!   

No tips on bow tying yet, and I don't blame you all.  I think it's hopeless for me.  LOL    I might have my right handed husband start the bow and I'll finish it. Maybe it will lay right then.


----------



## DiznyDi

Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!



Winging prayers heavenward!  He is the great physician and healer. Prayers for your soon to be expanding family.


----------



## smile5sunshine

skipping some stuff right now but I'll be back later



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Question:  I'm left handed and have the hardest time with bows.  As you can see in the photo above, they always go sideways.  It seems so simple, but I can't do it.    Any tips or tricks to make a better bow?




I don't know if this will help because you are a lefty, but I just found this on the disboutique blog: 
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-tie-perfect-bow.html


Okay, also found this one:
http://www.wickeddetails.com/2011/07/art-of-bow-tying.html
Sunshine


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> DIANE
> I thought I grabbed your pics yesterday but they didn't show up in my quote -- your baby outfits were truly adorable
> 
> I can't wait to see the dress you make yourself!



Sorry I can't quote on everything today.  I have like literally 2 minutes between the matinee play and getting back to school to supervise the kids before the evening play.  What a weekend!!!  I am already exhausted!

Heather- your Ariel dress is amazing!  I love every detail of it!
Sandi- the picture of the cat in your dd's dress cracked me up!

I came home to throw a load of laundry in the washer between shows and my fabric has arrived.  I hope that I get to work on the dress for me this week!  I have a couple of customer orders to do first though.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

smile5sunshine said:


> skipping some stuff right now but I'll be back later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will help because you are a lefty, but I just found this on the disboutique blog:
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/how-to-tie-perfect-bow.html
> 
> 
> Okay, also found this one:
> http://www.wickeddetails.com/2011/07/art-of-bow-tying.html
> Sunshine



Thank you!!!    The second link helped me immensely!


----------



## DMGeurts

Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



Precious!  Congratulations!



ban26ana said:


> Aww, what a beautiful baby!!!!!!
> 
> So I'm taking the plunge.  I'm going to actually become a Disboutiquer in Training (DIT).  I went to Joann today armed with 50% coupons and sales.  I finally bought a rotary cutter and the big plastic ruler thing (I'm so not a sewer lol).  I already have a really big cutting mat.  I desperately needed this setup, because I can't cut straight to save my life.
> 
> I also bought some new needles, because I broke the one on my machine yesterday and I'm not sure where all my supplies are.  (Moved here in January and still not unpacked.g)  I cut the legs off a pair of dd's jeans that had a hole in the knees.  I cut fabric to make it a skirt, but I now realize that I cut the fabric too small, so I'll need to redo it.  Anyway, as I was zig-zagging the cutoff jeans to hem them, the needle broke on the side seam of the jeans.  Will I be able to sew through this at all?  I need to take a class to learn how to sew, but I just can't find the time.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be asking a lot of questions in the next few months as I start making my designs and actually sewing customs.



WELCOME!!!!  



Gryffinclaw said:


> Here is an easter shirt I made for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter egg hunt outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching shirt for DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ set for my nephew and my first appliqué using my PE770:



These turned out so cute!



miprender said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks...  I might but all my outfits are in my fan page on FB too



I'm gonna have to go looking.    Thx for the tip.  



Sandi S said:


> Love it - I made that same design of the Peeps shirt for my DD last year.



I just love how she is holding the Peep up to her shirt - so cute!



PurpleEars said:


> I think it has been a while since I shared some recent BG work:
> 
> I am not sure if I posted these before for fans of Pooh and gang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For another family, I sent pillowcases and a wristlet for mom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last one, I sent shirts for Hoop Dee Doo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the set where I had a "conversation" with my embroidery machine. It told me to use green when I was doing Bullseye so I went ahead and used green (thought it was supposed to be grass or something). Well, guess what, Bullseye ended up with grass-stained hooves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I realized what it was, I had spent too much time on the set to start over again! Argh!
> 
> (at least I haven't had an upside down applique...yet)



Everything is amazing, and I happen to like the green hooves on Bullseye.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


>



OMG!!!!  This is just precious!



eecteacher82 said:


> After I booked our DDs 5th birthday trip for November, I decided that I should get back into sewing/start to learn how to sew...
> 
> I decided to try a new to me pattern since all I had been brave enough to do in the past was a pillowcase dress and a twirly skirt pattern that I just sort of made up/limped my way through making. I didn't want to use any of the Disney fabric I had in case I messed up horribly, so I found some cheap fabric (that I still liked in case the dress worked out). After working on it all day and into the night on and off here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am overall pretty happy with how it came out except for the fact that the 2 yoke pieces are not even width at all (clearly I didn't use an equal seam allowance on each), and I am still too scared to make button holes on my machine so the buttons are actually just decorative with snaps actually holding the dress on!



This is fabulous!  I love the fabrics you chose!



saraheeyore said:


> well i actually got something made and i posted on here i often lurk but post once in a while



This turned out great!  

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

I've been doing some work on my closet and thought I'd share:






I did some towels, but I don't know what I did with the picture of the Pirate. Too bad it's already in the mail to my cousin. Hopefully she'll send me some pictures:









I did a bunch of shirts for someone. But thought you'd like to see Merida. She wanted to use a damask napkin and it makes her hair look curly (so we thought):






Then I was working on my Princess Aprons. They aren't totally done, as some of them need the little "charmers" hanging on them:


----------



## SallyfromDE

Looks like some bows need to be ironed!! 

































Snow White isn't drapey enough. So I might have to rethink that one. But it can be used for Jane to.


----------



## pyrxtc

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Tons of prayers for your family!
> 
> 
> 
> I've missed you all and see that you've all been very busy sewing!  I've finally gotten to sew a little this week, but we've had several illnesses in the house, work, overtime, etc...all dragging me away from my machine and this thread.
> 
> I've seen sooooo much that I love, but I can't comment on it all.  There has been lots of inspiration posted lately.
> 
> I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!    I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



The dress is gorgeous ! Can I ask your pattern ? I can't imagine all the shirring on the front. I haven't tried that yet.

I am in awe of some of these fashions and it all makes me really want an embroidery machine.

Sharing my newest too...

I made my nephew and soon to be, due next month, niece matching clothes for 4th of July. I saw this fabric after searching just fell in love.










A dress I made from a vintage 1972 pattern and matching cape. Color is teal and brown.










A dress for my cousins' grand daughter






Some patterns I can't wait to try


----------



## SallyfromDE

Start of the Fairy Series:









Some of the charmers or danglers I did:













I've ideas for the other fairies and Mulan. I can see some changes I want to do. I think Rapunzel should have a pink shirt. I totally messed up the tink shirt, I broke a thread and it got stuck where I coudln't get it. Went to the shop for 2 weeks. I ordered a shirt and got the wrong color. I ordered a beige shirt (couldn't find peach) to do Ariel "shells", ripped a whole in it and when I did my second shell it popped out of the hoop and was waaaayyyy off. I also need to find out where I can find better and not expense hooks. What I used is way too long. 

A camera is in my future also. I had a hard time getting the camera to take a picture that was clear. But I saved the best of them. The aprons are to be worn over shorts, jeans or a pettiskirt. Now my time is being interrupted by moving!! Those people had some nerve buying this house when I wasn't ready.


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> Now, for my latest - done and modeled! Ottobre magazine (1/2008 #18)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Little Mermaid top - but only the top portion was finished at her bedtime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So our jumbo cat Winston finished the job - he's about a 5T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should do some grading, but I have a bunch of new leotard fabric and a special request from DD...and I have a brand new Ottobre magazine.



Wow! Both of the outfits too fantastic! I have been debating getting the Ottobre magazine for women. I just don't know if I will use enough of it to justify the cost though. The TP comment is just too funny!



4monkeys said:


> Love everything yet again. Thanks for the compliments about my shorts. I had so much fun with Andrea again today!!  Here is the fantastic shirt from today.  I haven't had time to cut the jumpstitches yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on a bowling shirt for the outfit as well. Guess I should finish looking at it.. I am so confused right now.



Awww cute! Bowling shirts are easy, you just need to do it once and you can do it in your sleep!



HS3kids said:


> Attempting to post picture of my DDs quilt... quality of pic isnt great since it was from my cell phone, but .... lets see if it even shows up here



Great job on the quilt! I like the colour combo!



ban26ana said:


> Wow, beautiful work everyone!  I'm cracking up that the cat is 5T.
> 
> So here's my attempt at repurposing a pair of jeans.  It was my first time working with denim, using a rotary tool, reading the manual for my sewing machine, and doing ruffles.  As you can see, I haven't mastered sewing straight.  Please be gentle, I'm brand new to this.



Denim isn't the easiest material to work with and I can't see any issues with how stright the stitching is. It looks fine to me.



Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!



Sending prayers.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I've missed you all and see that you've all been very busy sewing!  I've finally gotten to sew a little this week, but we've had several illnesses in the house, work, overtime, etc...all dragging me away from my machine and this thread.
> 
> I've seen sooooo much that I love, but I can't comment on it all.  There has been lots of inspiration posted lately.
> 
> I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!    I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".



Sorry to hear that a bug has been running around in your family. I hope everyone is feeling much better now. The dress is stunning!



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so today was my actual birthday. I didn't really think I was going to get any extra birthday presents (because technically the new serger is supposed to be my present) but my DH surprised me with a gift card to Hobby Lobby. It was such a sweet and thoughtful gift, especially because he DESPISES going into that store.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!
> 
> Sunshine



Happy birthday! What a nice surprise from your DH!



4monkeys said:


> I can't believe it either! Where did the time go??  He went from LOVING orange and TIGGER to LOVE LOVE LOVING "Me Mouse"  He especially loves that he is on his underwear
> 
> Your work is beautiful as always Especially like the wristlet. Might have to try that one!
> 
> I have still yet to figure out the bowling shirt.. mainly because I haven't taken the time to sit down and read it. I have been outside helping with yard work and the constant sound of Mommy has been ringing through my ears.  Off to try to read about the shirt!



Awww isn't Christopher cute! The wristlet was a frankenpattern but it went together very quickly. I hope you have some time to yourself soon to work on that bowling shirt.



eecteacher82 said:


> After I booked our DDs 5th birthday trip for November, I decided that I should get back into sewing/start to learn how to sew...
> 
> I decided to try a new to me pattern since all I had been brave enough to do in the past was a pillowcase dress and a twirly skirt pattern that I just sort of made up/limped my way through making. I didn't want to use any of the Disney fabric I had in case I messed up horribly, so I found some cheap fabric (that I still liked in case the dress worked out). After working on it all day and into the night on and off here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am overall pretty happy with how it came out except for the fact that the 2 yoke pieces are not even width at all (clearly I didn't use an equal seam allowance on each), and I am still too scared to make button holes on my machine so the buttons are actually just decorative with snaps actually holding the dress on!



Great job! I can't wait to see what you'll make for the trip!



saraheeyore said:


> well i actually got something made and i posted on here i often lurk but post once in a while



What a pretty dress!



dianemom2 said:


> I came home to throw a load of laundry in the washer between shows and my fabric has arrived.  I hope that I get to work on the dress for me this week!  I have a couple of customer orders to do first though.



I can't wait to see what you make with the fabric!

And for the couple of posts that were posted after I started the multiquote adventure:

Sally My goodness you have been busy! I like the idea of the charms. I would like to CASE that idea if you don't mind.

pyrxtc Great job on all the outfits! I like the vintage set the best. I can't wait to see what you make with the other patterns!


Thanks everyone on the nice things you said about the BG items. I am glad that pepole don't seem to think the green hooves were a big deal. I just hope no one will point out to the family that Bulleye wasn't supposed to have green hooves...

Ok, off to make a banana cake (DH's and my father-in-law's fave) since my in-laws are coming tomorrow!


----------



## mphalens

Gryffinclaw said:


> First bowling shirt(made for DS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful hand applique (made for my nephew):



LOVE!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>


This looks fabulous!  Great job for your first appliqué!!!!  It's so nice to have a beautiful finished project after our first attempts at something, isn't it?



nowellsl said:


> Miprender,
> 
> I was responding to ivey_family's post...read the two poems under it and you'll see one written like it sounds when you sing it, the other is what it actually says.  It was written a long time ago as a sort of novelty song.
> 
> 
> 
> Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey
> A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> Mares eat oats
> and does eat oats,
> And little lambs eat ivy,
> A kid'll eat ivy too,
> Wouldn't you ?
> 
> 
> We used to sing this song when I was little, back in the olden days
> Ivey_family, I think that would be an awesome name for a Boutique!




Growing up we had a fantastic music teacher at my grade school (K-8). . . we had a spring concert every year and one year we did this song as well as a bunch of other great ones . . . such as, "Put another nickel in, in the Nickelodeon, all I want is loving you and music! music! music!"

Carrie - I LOVE the name for your shop 



ivey_family said:


> Dh and I have been running budget numbers and have decided that if Free Dining is offered for the last quarter of the year, we're going in early Dec for our first visit at Christmas.  Squeee!   Now I just have to hold my breath until early August when they'll likely announce whatever discount might be coming.  And, of course, make just-in-case ADRs next month!  I'm not going to put up a ticker unless/until it becomes official, though.
> 
> I'll be out of town all next week, so I'll likely get way behind again, but I'll 'see' you all in a couple weeks!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Okay - had to ask, how do you get to book ADR's if you don't have a reservation???  I must be missing something!



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, I don't know if you'll like them, but I've got a few ideas:
> 
> 1.) One of my favorite quotes from the movie is the one where the little girl is shaking the unicorn that Gru won from the arcade saying, "It's so FLUFFY!" So what about a shirt with the unicorn applique and then the words.
> 
> 2.) my other favorite quote is when Gru says, "Light bulb".  I did a quick google image search and there came up a profile silhouette of Gru that I think would made a good applique and then write the "light bulb" in a thought cloud. OR you could just do a light bulb applique on the shirt. People who are pretty family with the movie should get the reference.
> 
> If the kids are fine doing the yellow minon theme, then I'd do that.



I LOVE your ideas!!!!



cogero said:


> welcome to all the newbies.
> 
> I bought a new serger. I went with a Janome 1110DX. I tried a couple different at the store and I liked this one a little better than the Janome 7034D
> 
> I think I wanted to stay away from anything with a 34 at the end.
> 
> Going to set it up later tonight and work on some orders



Oooh!  Jealous!  Congrats!!!!




Blyssfull said:


> I came across this really cool blog about the 12 Household tools for the Machine Embroider.. Thought I would share, some of them are just strokes of genius!
> 
> http://dzgns.com/blog/2012/04/12-household-tools-for-the-machine-embroiderer/



So . . . I guess I need to go check this out . . .



DiznyDi said:


> I did this cute crayon tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I need to trim the fabric a little closer.
> 
> Here's the inside



Wow!  Love that!



miprender said:


> So I finished another day... our 4th of July day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first time doing a stripwork skirt but I love how it came out.



Michelle!  These are FABULOUS!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!  You did make me one, right?  Don't forget, I'm sneaking into the suitcase for your summer trip, aren't I? 




Tami0220 said:


> This is who I get to start making clothes for. Welcome Madison!



Precious!



PurpleEars said:


> And the last one, I sent shirts for Hoop Dee Doo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the set where I had a "conversation" with my embroidery machine. It told me to use green when I was doing Bullseye so I went ahead and used green (thought it was supposed to be grass or something). Well, guess what, Bullseye ended up with grass-stained hooves!
> By the time I realized what it was, I had spent too much time on the set to start over again! Argh!
> 
> (at least I haven't had an upside down applique...yet)



Loved all of it, but these shirts were just so cute!  And I love that you have to talk to your machine too . . . mine has some crazy color "issues" and always wants to try to catch me falling down on the job . . .



ban26ana said:


>



Looks great!  Well done!



Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!



Prayers . . .  I hope she arrived safe and sound!!!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


>



WOW.  I can't say any more ... I'm speechless! 



eecteacher82 said:


>



Aw!  What a cutie!  Great job!!!!


So - I know I missed a bunch . . . forgive me!  I had over 10 pages to read!!!
It took me so long I'm not even going to post what I've been up to lately because I'm so tired I need to go to sleep!!!!


----------



## tigger_mommy

I am sooo excited I had to come and share with you ladies, I got a "new to me" sewing table today!   My husband is going to do some light sanding and painting on it, then it gets put in the house and I have a designated place to sew.  You heard me right ladies, a designated place to sew! I get to move away from the kitchen table, which I never get to use thanks to those pesky kids of mine, and have a place just for me to sew. My new year goal of sewing once a week may actually come true now. I had to share with someone and who better than you lovely talented ladies and a gent or two.


----------



## Sandi S

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!    I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".



I love it!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thank you!  I made it with 3 patterns.  The skirt is the Grace pattern and the top is this pattern.  The apron is a variation of this pattern.  The fabric is by Sis Boom, and I love it.  I want to make myself a matching skirt with it.  I'm not sure I'm brave enough for that though.  I've never sewn for myself.



Frankenpatterns are always fun, aren't they? 

Okay, seriously, you need to sew for yourself, too. Skirts are EASY - you could do a tiered peasant skirt with an elastic waist to start with. If you are antsy about fit, get yourself over to Pattern Review. I learned a TON there when I first started sewing for me. Also, Fast Fit by Sandra Betzina and Plamer & Pletsch's Fit for Real People are both excellent resources for fit and construction of adult garments.



queenbeaz said:


> *SandiS* - I have checked out the Ottobre magazine & am loving the designs that I see. However, it's $66 + $9.99 international shipping (is this per issue?)! Is it really worth it?



YES!!! That is the price for all 6 issues for the entire year plus you get to pick a bonus back issue when you subscribe. So, figure for $76, you will get 7 issues your first year - about 160 kids patterns and 40 or so adult patterns. Add in a $10 50 yard roll of 24 in wide tracing paper from Michael's or AC Moore...you can't miss. I have every issue they have ever published in English.

The bathing suit I made last year from Ottobre Woman - along with Myrtle Beach trip customs

My favorite back issues of Ottobre



saraheeyore said:


> well i actually got something made and i posted on here i often lurk but post once in a while



That is very cute!



dianemom2 said:


> Sandi- the picture of the cat in your dd's dress cracked me up!



Thank you! Entertaining us is that animal's job...BTW - I still haven't gotten to the other test stitch-out, but I haven't forgotten - sorry!



SallyfromDE said:


> I did some towels, but I don't know what I did with the picture of the Pirate. Too bad it's already in the mail to my cousin. Hopefully she'll send me some pictures:



I love the towels - what pattern or tutorial did you use? 



pyrxtc said:


> The dress is gorgeous ! Can I ask your pattern ? I can't imagine all the shirring on the front. I haven't tried that yet.
> 
> I am in awe of some of these fashions and it all makes me really want an embroidery machine.
> 
> Sharing my newest too...
> 
> I made my nephew and soon to be, due next month, niece matching clothes for 4th of July. I saw this fabric after searching just fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some patterns I can't wait to try



The fourth of July outfits are cute and I love the vintage patterns!



mphalens said:


> Okay - had to ask, how do you get to book ADR's if you don't have a reservation???  I must be missing something!



My trip reservations are through AAA, but I booked my ADRs through the Disney web site. They do not have to link to your reservation - after all not every traveler stays on property!


----------



## smile5sunshine

I'll need to go back and catch up, but I need some help!!!

Okay, so I played around more with the new serger tonight, and I managed to get one of the Fab 5 themed skirts done:






Okay, but my problem is that when I was serging the bottom hem, I got off track and a small portion of the skirt got caught in the blade and cut! SERGER FAIL.






It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):







Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

tigger_mommy said:


> I am sooo excited I had to come and share with you ladies, I got a "new to me" sewing table today!  My husband is going to do some light sanding and painting on it, then it gets put in the house and I have a designated place to sew.  You heard me right ladies, a designated place to sew! I get to move away from the kitchen table, which I never get to use thanks to those pesky kids of mine, and have a place just for me to sew. My new year goal of sewing once a week may actually come true now. I had to share with someone and who better than you lovely talented ladies and a gent or two.



I am SOOOOO jealous!!! I'm still banished to the dining room table...only we only have ONE table so I have to unpack and re-pack everything up for each sewing session. ENJOY!!!



mphalens said:


> So - I know I missed a bunch . . . forgive me!  I had over 10 pages to read!!!
> It took me so long I'm not even going to post what I've been up to lately because I'm so tired I need to go to sleep!!!!



Oh drat! Well, I hope you come back and post what you HAVE been working on because I always enjoy seeing your projects. 



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone on the nice things you said about the BG items. I am glad that pepole don't seem to think the green hooves were a big deal. I just hope no one will point out to the family that Bulleye wasn't supposed to have green hooves...
> 
> Ok, off to make a banana cake (DH's and my father-in-law's fave) since my in-laws are coming tomorrow!



You should just have the family tell everyone that Bullseye just got back from his mani-pedi at BBB! HA! Mmmmm, that cake sounds yummy!



SallyfromDE said:


> I've ideas for the other fairies and Mulan. I can see some changes I want to do. I think Rapunzel should have a pink shirt. I totally messed up the tink shirt, I broke a thread and it got stuck where I coudln't get it. Went to the shop for 2 weeks. I ordered a shirt and got the wrong color. I ordered a beige shirt (couldn't find peach) to do Ariel "shells", ripped a whole in it and when I did my second shell it popped out of the hoop and was waaaayyyy off. I also need to find out where I can find better and not expense hooks. What I used is way too long.
> 
> A camera is in my future also. I had a hard time getting the camera to take a picture that was clear. But I saved the best of them. The aprons are to be worn over shorts, jeans or a pettiskirt. Now my time is being interrupted by moving!! Those people had some nerve buying this house when I wasn't ready.





SallyfromDE said:


> I did some towels, but I don't know what I did with the picture of the Pirate. Too bad it's already in the mail to my cousin. Hopefully she'll send me some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bunch of shirts for someone. But thought you'd like to see Merida. She wanted to use a damask napkin and it makes her hair look curly (so we thought):



Goodness it sounds like you were having misadventures in sewing for a while there! But your apron sets are super cute and I love the little charms you've added to each one. Very clever!  AND YAY for selling your house! (even thought it meant you had to move) AND the towels are super duper cute!



pyrxtc said:


> Sharing my newest too...A dress I made from a vintage 1972 pattern and matching cape. Color is teal and brown.



Aw, the 4th of July sibling set is really cute! Nice choice on the fabric.  However I just LOVE the dress sewn up from the vintage pattern. And the cape is the perfect compliment to it. Well done!




LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thank you!!!    The second link helped me immensely!



You're welcome! It actually helped ME tie the bow for my skirt too!



dianemom2 said:


> Sorry I can't quote on everything today.  I have like literally 2 minutes between the matinee play and getting back to school to supervise the kids before the evening play.  What a weekend!!!  I am already exhausted!
> 
> I came home to throw a load of laundry in the washer between shows and my fabric has arrived.  I hope that I get to work on the dress for me this week!  I have a couple of customer orders to do first though.



Sheesh you had one busy day! hope you are able to get some rest on Sunday!



VBAndrea said:


> I went to a Walmart that Amy told me about that just started carrying fabric (not the closest to my home, but the second closest so I'll take it!!!) and they did not have the exact gingham to match what my sister gave me but they did have a bolt for < $3/yd so I bought two yards which should be enough.  Have to wash it and then get to work.
> 
> But alas, whilst at Wally's some ZhuZhu pets items were on clearance so I bought them for dd who just got a zhu zhu pet and the dog she has doesn't fit in the tunnels so now she has begged me to get her a hamster -- TODAY!  So I told her I'd take her to Target which is close to home, but nooooooo, the one she wants is at Toy R Us which isn't super far but with weekend traffic I'd really prefer to stay home!!!



Oh I'm so glad you were able to pick up some fabric that should work for the Dorthy dress. Sounds like you had a rather busy day too!



saraheeyore said:


> well i actually got something made and i posted on here i often lurk but post once in a while



So sweet!



eecteacher82 said:


> After I booked our DDs 5th birthday trip for November, I decided that I should get back into sewing/start to learn how to sew...
> 
> I decided to try a new to me pattern since all I had been brave enough to do in the past was a pillowcase dress and a twirly skirt pattern that I just sort of made up/limped my way through making. I didn't want to use any of the Disney fabric I had in case I messed up horribly, so I found some cheap fabric (that I still liked in case the dress worked out). After working on it all day and into the night on and off here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am overall pretty happy with how it came out except for the fact that the 2 yoke pieces are not even width at all (clearly I didn't use an equal seam allowance on each), and I am still too scared to make button holes on my machine so the buttons are actually just decorative with snaps actually holding the dress on!



You should be happy with that dress! It looks great, real button holes or not!


Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. I had a really nice day that culminated in key lime pie and my serger fiasco. However, I still feel like it was a wonderful day!
Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> I've been doing some work on my closet and thought I'd share:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some towels, but I don't know what I did with the picture of the Pirate. Too bad it's already in the mail to my cousin. Hopefully she'll send me some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bunch of shirts for someone. But thought you'd like to see Merida. She wanted to use a damask napkin and it makes her hair look curly (so we thought):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I was working on my Princess Aprons. They aren't totally done, as some of them need the little "charmers" hanging on them:





SallyfromDE said:


> Looks like some bows need to be ironed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White isn't drapey enough. So I might have to rethink that one. But it can be used for Jane to.





pyrxtc said:


> Sharing my newest too...
> 
> I made my nephew and soon to be, due next month, niece matching clothes for 4th of July. I saw this fabric after searching just fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress I made from a vintage 1972 pattern and matching cape. Color is teal and brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for my cousins' grand daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some patterns I can't wait to try


Great work -- I love the brown and teal (though it looks really robin's egg blue on my computer which is really pretty) fabric.



SallyfromDE said:


> Start of the Fairy Series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ideas for the other fairies and Mulan. I can see some changes I want to do. I think Rapunzel should have a pink shirt. I totally messed up the tink shirt, I broke a thread and it got stuck where I coudln't get it. Went to the shop for 2 weeks. I ordered a shirt and got the wrong color. I ordered a beige shirt (couldn't find peach) to do Ariel "shells", ripped a whole in it and when I did my second shell it popped out of the hoop and was waaaayyyy off. I also need to find out where I can find better and not expense hooks. What I used is way too long.
> 
> A camera is in my future also. I had a hard time getting the camera to take a picture that was clear. But I saved the best of them. The aprons are to be worn over shorts, jeans or a pettiskirt. Now my time is being interrupted by moving!! Those people had some nerve buying this house when I wasn't ready.


My you have been busy!!!  I like the apron skirts.  The Ariel is gorgeous with all the waves!  The charms are so sweet too.

When I did my charms for pirate skirts (coins that needed to be removable for the wash) I used the eye part of a hook and eye and sewed it by the waistband then I used a lobster claw clasp for jewelry making to attach to the coins.  The lobster claws come in different sizes so you could use more substantial ones if you have heavier items to dangle.  It worked really well for my skirts.  My dd also has a skirt in which the charm clips to the belt buckle with a a hook that is the spring type used on dog leashes.  You could just hook that on a loop of fabric -- though I think those would be more expensive.



mphalens said:


> So - I know I missed a bunch . . . forgive me!  I had over 10 pages to read!!!
> It took me so long I'm not even going to post what I've been up to lately because I'm so tired I need to go to sleep!!!!


Oh that is evil!  I never see you anymore!!!  You are supposed to post your pics and skip quoting others.  Clearly you didn't read the Disbout rules well!!!



tigger_mommy said:


> I am sooo excited I had to come and share with you ladies, I got a "new to me" sewing table today!   My husband is going to do some light sanding and painting on it, then it gets put in the house and I have a designated place to sew.  You heard me right ladies, a designated place to sew! I get to move away from the kitchen table, which I never get to use thanks to those pesky kids of mine, and have a place just for me to sew. My new year goal of sewing once a week may actually come true now. I had to share with someone and who better than you lovely talented ladies and a gent or two.


Exciting!  I actually have a nice sewing table but have to keep the cutting table portion folded down since there is no room for it anywhere -- I am confined to the laundry room.  I would love a bigger space.  I actually like sewing in the laundry room -- it just needs to be wider.



smile5sunshine said:


> I'll need to go back and catch up, but I need some help!!!
> 
> Okay, so I played around more with the new serger tonight, and I managed to get one of the Fab 5 themed skirts done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but my problem is that when I was serging the bottom hem, I got off track and a small portion of the skirt got caught in the blade and cut! SERGER FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sunshine


The skirt is super pretty!  And of course it's serger fail -- never operator error.  Not that I speak from experience , but if it were a busier print it would be easier to fix.  If it were a school themed print that was almost patchwork like with different scenes one could cut out an entire panel of the patch and sew it in and no one would be the wiser.  Especially if it were a dark background like black.  It would be hidden so well that you wouldn't even notice it while ironing the dress (of course I'm just assuming all this since I NEVER would have done something like this myself).

How bout trying to iron on a patch of fabric with heat and bond on the reverse side of the print (inside of the skirt).  Sew it down and then you'd likely have to add something over that part of the skirt to cover it like ricrac, some sort of trim, an applique.  It depends where it is on the skirt as to what to use to cover it.


----------



## miprender

Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!
> 
> My niece is coming today!
> 
> BUUUUT she wasn't due until May 15th. My SIL has an infection in her amniotic fluid. (I refuse to google to see how serious this is and give myself an anxiety attack.) My brother lives in North Georgia and they went to the hospital there but they couldn't do the amnio test there and have the results soon enough so they had to move her to Chattanooga. So anyways, if you could just say a prayer for my family today, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope y'all have a fantastic weekend. I'll be back to post some pictures when she's born!



Beth... sending prayers. 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".



WOW... this is gorgeous.



smile5sunshine said:


> S
> Oh gosh, your outfits just get better and better every time you post! You are seriously going to be the best dressed family there!
> Sunshine



  Thanks!



queenbeaz said:


> What is your fan page name??
> !



Mi Creations.... here is the link to the 2012 Trip photos http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.367148063304467.91188.366965016656105&type=3



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> :
> Question:  I'm left handed and have the hardest time with bows.  As you can see in the photo above, they always go sideways.  It seems so simple, but I can't do it.    Any tips or tricks to make a better bow?



 I'm right handed and can't tie a bow to save my life. I can barely even tie my shoes



eecteacher82 said:


> After I booked our DDs 5th birthday trip for November, I decided that I should get back into sewing/start to learn how to sew...
> 
> I decided to try a new to me pattern since all I had been brave enough to do in the past was a pillowcase dress and a twirly skirt pattern that I just sort of made up/limped my way through making. I didn't want to use any of the Disney fabric I had in case I messed up horribly, so I found some cheap fabric (that I still liked in case the dress worked out). After working on it all day and into the night on and off here is the result:




I think it looks perfect!



SallyfromDE said:


> I did some towels, but I don't know what I did with the picture of the Pirate. Too bad it's already in the mail to my cousin. Hopefully she'll send me some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a bunch of shirts for someone. But thought you'd like to see Merida. She wanted to use a damask napkin and it makes her hair look curly (so we thought):



Sally you have been really busy. I love those towels and everything else you created.



pyrxtc said:


> Sharing my newest too...
> 
> I made my nephew and soon to be, due next month, niece matching clothes for 4th of July. I saw this fabric after searching just fell in love.



Amazing... you are doing an awesome job. Didn't you say you had never really sewn. That cape is just adorable and looks like it must have taken alot of time.



mphalens said:


> Michelle!  These are FABULOUS!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!  You did make me one, right?  Don't forget, I'm sneaking into the suitcase for your summer trip, aren't I?



 I wish you could come. Our boys would have a great time and DH is has always wanted someone to play golf when we are there, so we could get the hubbies together and we can go to the park.



tigger_mommy said:


> I am sooo excited I had to come and share with you ladies, I got a "new to me" sewing table today!   My husband is going to do some light sanding and painting on it, then it gets put in the house and I have a designated place to sew.  You heard me right ladies, a designated place to sew! I get to move away from the kitchen table, which I never get to use thanks to those pesky kids of mine, and have a place just for me to sew. My new year goal of sewing once a week may actually come true now. I had to share with someone and who better than you lovely talented ladies and a gent or two.



Congrats on your new table... isn't it funny how small things make us happy. I was able to snag an old metal table from work a few months ago and I was  doing the happy dance.



smile5sunshine said:


> Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sunshine



  Where on the skirt is it? Can you put a Donald applique over it?
The skirt is too cute not to try to fix it.


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> I'll need to go back and catch up, but I need some help!!!
> 
> Okay, so I played around more with the new serger tonight, and I managed to get one of the Fab 5 themed skirts done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but my problem is that when I was serging the bottom hem, I got off track and a small portion of the skirt got caught in the blade and cut! SERGER FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sunshine



fuse a patch under it and perhaps top it with some sort of little applique


----------



## SallyfromDE

PurpleEars said:


> And for the couple of posts that were posted after I started the multiquote adventure:
> 
> Sally My goodness you have been busy! I like the idea of the charms. I would like to CASE that idea if you don't mind.



Case away!! I think I had seen it on some outfits on Etsy, but they weren't on hooks, just attatched right to the waistband. But I was thinking you may want to remove it to switch it out or for safety. I used the ITH idea, some of them I've just bonded felt on the back and I used foam to make them more sturdy. 



Sandi S said:


> I love the towels - what pattern or tutorial did you use?



http://www.appliquecorner.com/

She has a tutorial on the page along with the designs. I was really nervous about doing one. But after the first one (the mermaid) I was okay with it. Super easy and super cute. I bought more designs from her since she was having a sale. I might try to do some for bigger kids with a beach towel and full hand towel. 



smile5sunshine said:


> I'll need to go back and catch up, but I need some help!!!
> 
> Okay, so I played around more with the new serger tonight, and I managed to get one of the Fab 5 themed skirts done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but my problem is that when I was serging the bottom hem, I got off track and a small portion of the skirt got caught in the blade and cut! SERGER FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sunshine



This skirt is adorable! I can't think of EVER having done that!  You must be the first. Where is the cut at? I'd patch it from the back with some heat and bond, fray check on the top. Can you applique? Maybe a flower like on Minnies hat, in a couple of different places so it doesn't look like it's out of place. Does that make sense? 



VBAndrea said:


> My you have been busy!!!  I like the apron skirts.  The Ariel is gorgeous with all the waves!  The charms are so sweet too.
> 
> When I did my charms for pirate skirts (coins that needed to be removable for the wash) I used the eye part of a hook and eye and sewed it by the waistband then I used a lobster claw clasp for jewelry making to attach to the coins.  The lobster claws come in different sizes so you could use more substantial ones if you have heavier items to dangle.  It worked really well for my skirts.  My dd also has a skirt in which the charm clips to the belt buckle with a a hook that is the spring type used on dog leashes.  You could just hook that on a loop of fabric -- though I think those would be more expensive.



I had a tutorial for a skirt with the "waves" and it immediately made me think of Ariel and I'd been dying to try it. I think it's probably my favorite skirt. I never thought to use te hook and eye. I had looked at the lobster claws in the jewelry section and they didn't really have much. And I looked at the spring clips, which I like better, but the colors just didn't work. I might have to do a search on Etsy. I do like the hook idea, that would be nice and small.


----------



## cogero

SallyfromDE said:


> Start of the Fairy Series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the charmers or danglers I did:



Sally I missed the first part of the set but have to say I love the aprons and dangles what a clever idea.



tigger_mommy said:


> I am sooo excited I had to come and share with you ladies, I got a "new to me" sewing table today!   My husband is going to do some light sanding and painting on it, then it gets put in the house and I have a designated place to sew.  You heard me right ladies, a designated place to sew! I get to move away from the kitchen table, which I never get to use thanks to those pesky kids of mine, and have a place just for me to sew. My new year goal of sewing once a week may actually come true now. I had to share with someone and who better than you lovely talented ladies and a gent or two.



How fun I love rearranging my creative space.


No ideas on the Donald Skirt but you must figure out a way to fix it, it is too adorable. 

I do like Michelle's idea of an applique over it if possible.

Todays project is to do a snow white shirt and cut out an order.


----------



## DMGeurts

pyrxtc said:


> The dress is gorgeous ! Can I ask your pattern ? I can't imagine all the shirring on the front. I haven't tried that yet.
> 
> I am in awe of some of these fashions and it all makes me really want an embroidery machine.
> 
> Sharing my newest too...
> 
> I made my nephew and soon to be, due next month, niece matching clothes for 4th of July. I saw this fabric after searching just fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress I made from a vintage 1972 pattern and matching cape. Color is teal and brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for my cousins' grand daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some patterns I can't wait to try



These turned out amazing!  I really love the cape!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Start of the Fairy Series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the charmers or danglers I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ideas for the other fairies and Mulan. I can see some changes I want to do. I think Rapunzel should have a pink shirt. I totally messed up the tink shirt, I broke a thread and it got stuck where I coudln't get it. Went to the shop for 2 weeks. I ordered a shirt and got the wrong color. I ordered a beige shirt (couldn't find peach) to do Ariel "shells", ripped a whole in it and when I did my second shell it popped out of the hoop and was waaaayyyy off. I also need to find out where I can find better and not expense hooks. What I used is way too long.
> 
> A camera is in my future also. I had a hard time getting the camera to take a picture that was clear. But I saved the best of them. The aprons are to be worn over shorts, jeans or a pettiskirt. Now my time is being interrupted by moving!! Those people had some nerve buying this house when I wasn't ready.



Very cute!  Love the danglers!



tigger_mommy said:


> I am sooo excited I had to come and share with you ladies, I got a "new to me" sewing table today!   My husband is going to do some light sanding and painting on it, then it gets put in the house and I have a designated place to sew.  You heard me right ladies, a designated place to sew! I get to move away from the kitchen table, which I never get to use thanks to those pesky kids of mine, and have a place just for me to sew. My new year goal of sewing once a week may actually come true now. I had to share with someone and who better than you lovely talented ladies and a gent or two.



Congratulations!!!  It was/is so much easier for me to sew when I don't have to clean up in time for every meal...  I love that I can leave my mess out and pick up right where I left off - the Sewing Room was the best gift my family could have given me.  I can't wait to see what you create in yours!



smile5sunshine said:


> I'll need to go back and catch up, but I need some help!!!
> 
> Okay, so I played around more with the new serger tonight, and I managed to get one of the Fab 5 themed skirts done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but my problem is that when I was serging the bottom hem, I got off track and a small portion of the skirt got caught in the blade and cut! SERGER FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sunshine



I agree, some sort of patch under it and possibly an applique over the top...  That skirt is TDF and I love it - but you know how I feel about Donald.  

D~


----------



## tinkbell13

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


>


OMG! What a gorgeous dress!



eecteacher82 said:


>


Love the dress!



saraheeyore said:


>


Very nice!



4monkeys said:


> Yes, they are yours. They look great to me. That is the second time using Christopher. Andrea is still working on the other shirts. I will definetly post them once she is done!!  Do you do Harry Potter letters in names??


Awesome! I test stitched a couple just to see sizing but didn't get around to Christopher before I sent them to you. Don't have the HP font but I should probably look for one since DS is a big fan.



VBAndrea said:


> So far I've done Christopher, Jonathon, Allison and Skye and they've all been great!


Thanks for letting me know. I stitched out Jonathon, Brian and Amy just to see sizing and make sure the letter placement was okay. Christopher was too long for the hoop so I downsized it a bit and I was worried it was going to be too tight to the hoop and look wonky size wise compared to the others.



SallyfromDE said:


>


These are all adorable! Love the towel creations too!



pyrxtc said:


>


The matching outfits are so cute. Absolutely adore the vintage dress and cape! Cute dress and love those patterns.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

SallyfromDE said:


> Start of the Fairy Series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the charmers or danglers I did:



These are just precious! I adore the danglers, how creative and unique!!


----------



## pyrxtc

miprender said:


> Amazing... you are doing an awesome job. Didn't you say you had never really sewn. That cape is just adorable and looks like it must have taken alot of time.



Yes, I think on my 4th week of sewing, I'm still stuck on making button holes but discovered I am pretty good at getting snaps on and doing things with elastic or straight stitching. My seams aren't the prettiest and the princess dress was way to big and so I  pulled it in once and it looked stupid so I had to rip it up and do it again. 

The cape was fairly easy, way easier than I thought. I did mess up the arm slits and they are different sizes. I may try to fix them this week. I know right where I screwed up so we'll see. My kids have no school this week so we'll be home and I don't know how much sewing I'll get done but I'm gonna try. The kids are old enough to entertain themselves for the most part and we have plans for the other days.

I figure I'd better work hard because I have a lot to work up to, judging from some of these pictures on here, and a whole lot to learn more.


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> The skirt is super pretty!  And of course it's serger fail -- never operator error.  Not that I speak from experience , but if it were a busier print it would be easier to fix.  If it were a school themed print that was almost patchwork like with different scenes one could cut out an entire panel of the patch and sew it in and no one would be the wiser.  Especially if it were a dark background like black.  It would be hidden so well that you wouldn't even notice it while ironing the dress (of course I'm just assuming all this since I NEVER would have done something like this myself).
> 
> How bout trying to iron on a patch of fabric with heat and bond on the reverse side of the print (inside of the skirt).  Sew it down and then you'd likely have to add something over that part of the skirt to cover it like ricrac, some sort of trim, an applique.  It depends where it is on the skirt as to what to use to cover it.





miprender said:


> Where on the skirt is it? Can you put a Donald applique over it?
> The skirt is too cute not to try to fix it.





Sandi S said:


> fuse a patch under it and perhaps top it with some sort of little applique





SallyfromDE said:


> This skirt is adorable! I can't think of EVER having done that!  You must be the first. Where is the cut at? I'd patch it from the back with some heat and bond, fray check on the top. Can you applique? Maybe a flower like on Minnies hat, in a couple of different places so it doesn't look like it's out of place. Does that make sense?



HA HA HA, glad to know I'm in good company here!   Okay, so the cut is actually right next to the side seam in the back.  Following all your suggestions, I used a small bit of lightweight fusible interfacing to "patch" the area.  I don't have any fray check, but I will pick some up the next time I'm at the fabric store.  Since it's in such a goofy spot, I don't think I can make an applique look good there, but I might experiment later with some ideas.  I can easily untie the sash and tie it on the opposite side, making the current front the back and switching the cut part to the front of the skirt..... hmmmm....*wheels in head turning*

Thanks ladies! I knew you all would know how to help! 




cogero said:


> No ideas on the Donald Skirt but you must figure out a way to fix it, it is too adorable.
> 
> Todays project is to do a snow white shirt and cut out an order.



Thank you and I hope you are able to make good progress on your projects.



DMGeurts said:


> I agree, some sort of patch under it and possibly an applique over the top...  That skirt is TDF and I love it - but you know how I feel about Donald.
> 
> D~


 
Oh D~, I feel that I owe the credit for the inspiration for this skirt completely to YOU and your wonderful Donald creations.  I know I took a cue from your fabric choices when picking out mine, so THANK YOU!!!

Sunshine


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

There's so much posted on this board - I can only hope I haven't forgotten anyone.  Forgive me if I have.  Everything has been such a delight to see!




Blyssfull said:


> I need some prayers please!



Prayers sent.  


LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!    I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".



  Simply Amazing!


eecteacher82 said:


> After I booked our DDs 5th birthday trip for November, I decided that I should get back into sewing/start to learn how to sew...
> 
> I decided to try a new to me pattern since all I had been brave enough to do in the past was a pillowcase dress and a twirly skirt pattern that I just sort of made up/limped my way through making. I didn't want to use any of the Disney fabric I had in case I messed up horribly, so I found some cheap fabric (that I still liked in case the dress worked out). After working on it all day and into the night on and off here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am overall pretty happy with how it came out except for the fact that the 2 yoke pieces are not even width at all (clearly I didn't use an equal seam allowance on each), and I am still too scared to make button holes on my machine so the buttons are actually just decorative with snaps actually holding the dress on!



Love this dress!  Did you use a tutorial?



saraheeyore said:


> well i actually got something made and i posted on here i often lurk but post once in a while



Lovely!


SallyfromDE said:


> I did a bunch of shirts for someone. But thought you'd like to see Merida. She wanted to use a damask napkin and it makes her hair look curly (so we thought):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I was working on my Princess Aprons. They aren't totally done, as some of them need the little "charmers" hanging on them:


Love Merida and the Princess aprons!  I can't wait to see Brave!




pyrxtc said:


> A dress I made from a vintage 1972 pattern and matching cape. Color is teal and brown.


Love your creations!



tigger_mommy said:


> I am sooo excited I had to come and share with you ladies, I got a "new to me" sewing table today!   My husband is going to do some light sanding and painting on it, then it gets put in the house and I have a designated place to sew.  You heard me right ladies, a designated place to sew! I get to move away from the kitchen table, which I never get to use thanks to those pesky kids of mine, and have a place just for me to sew. My new year goal of sewing once a week may actually come true now. I had to share with someone and who better than you lovely talented ladies and a gent or two.



I am so looking forward to having a dedicated sewing place.  I am hoping that once we move to a 3 bedroom apt, I will be able to carve out a little corner of our bedroom to have my machine and a sewing table set up.  That way I will be able to do more sewing (so I tell myself).

I have some exciting news  - my cousin is sending me a serger!  My Aunt, who was a seamstress, was recently moved to a seniors' home and so my cousin has been rehousing my Aunt's sewing machines (she had 8 all told).  I have no idea what it is or when it will get here, but I'm so happy! 
I just have to figure out how it works once it gets here!


----------



## aboveH20

All!

I was getting ready to sew some pillowcases for Give Kids the World and realized it's been so long since I made any that I have to go back and find the directions.  I knew just where to look!

I continue to be amazed, impressed and especially inspired by all that is posted.  I haven't done much sewing because it's so dang cold in my basement, but I've had the fabric for the pillowcases for a very long time so I'll risk frostbite and get 'em done.

Dorrrine and Ginger say 'hi'.


----------



## DMGeurts

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh D~, I feel that I owe the credit for the inspiration for this skirt completely to YOU and your wonderful Donald creations.  I know I took a cue from your fabric choices when picking out mine, so THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Sunshine



Awww... Thanks Sunny!!!    You are doing such an awesome job!



aboveH20 said:


> All!
> 
> I was getting ready to sew some pillowcases for Give Kids the World and realized it's been so long since I made any that I have to go back and find the directions.  I knew just where to look!
> 
> I continue to be amazed, impressed and especially inspired by all that is posted.  I haven't done much sewing because it's so dang cold in my basement, but I've had the fabric for the pillowcases for a very long time so I'll risk frostbite and get 'em done.
> 
> Dorrrine and Ginger say 'hi'.



OMG!!!  IT's Cheryl!!!!  We devoted a whole 3 pages of my TR to you and speculation about where you were hiding...  We've missed  you!!!    The Dis just isn't the same with you you, frostbite or no frostbite - it doesn't matter to us!

Hi back to Dorrrine and Ginger...  I hope they're staying out of trouble!  

D~


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> I wish you could come. Our boys would have a great time and DH is has always wanted someone to play golf when we are there, so we could get the hubbies together and we can go to the park.



Maybe one day, right? 



smile5sunshine said:


> I
> Oh drat! Well, I hope you come back and post what you HAVE been working on because I always enjoy seeing your projects.



Aw!  Thank you!  I'll post a few at the end here. . .



aboveH20 said:


> All!
> 
> I was getting ready to sew some pillowcases for Give Kids the World and realized it's been so long since I made any that I have to go back and find the directions.  I knew just where to look!
> 
> I continue to be amazed, impressed and especially inspired by all that is posted.  I haven't done much sewing because it's so dang cold in my basement, but I've had the fabric for the pillowcases for a very long time so I'll risk frostbite and get 'em done.
> 
> Dorrrine and Ginger say 'hi'.



Cheryl!!!!  Where have you been?  Well, I guess we know where you WEREN'T hiding . . .in your basement!!!!!! 

So, as promised, here are some of the things I've been working on . . .






Okay - now I'm off to stitch out the Avenger cuties I bought from JustPeachy so I can figure out how I'm going to make an outfit for Finn (he's super obsessed with superheroes!) . . .


----------



## casper_jj11

Goodness this thread moves so fast! Everything posted over the last day or so looks great.

Quick question, I've had a problem since day one with my bobbin stitch almost unthreading the fabric .. making pulls so small white strings and loops come out of the fabric (but the thread is blue). It doesn't happen on the topstitch, just the bottom. I cursed on the plain blue bowling shirt fabic thinking the fabric was too thin and tempermental. I'm working on an ariel dress and its all been great... except the blasted hem. The topstitch isn't the one seen, its teh bobbin stitch and while no one else will notice it, I see pulls in the fabric. There's a small spur on the bottom of my needle that I just noticed so I changed the needle... but could this be teh cause or should I be looking somewhere else. Its not tension. I've played endlessly with that over the past week. If it is the needle, about how often should I change the needle so that doesn't happen again? Oh, and I have two kinds of needles... a sharp and ball point... what's the difference? The one with the spur was a ball point... I bought sharps to do the elastic in this dress.... does it really matter which I use? If you can believe it, the girls at the fabric store didn't know the difference  (both are 14/90)


----------



## mommyof2princesses

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Tons of prayers for your family!
> 
> 
> I finally finished Natalie's Ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own Diane.  I hope she feels that I did them justice!    I am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    She loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "Pretty!".



I haven't posted in a while but when I saw this I had to say OMG!  This is BEAUTIFUL!  I love all the work on that bodice and the ruffles and the flowers...it is just amazing!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

littleblackraincloud said:


> tons of prayers for your family!
> 
> 
> 
> I've missed you all and see that you've all been very busy sewing!  I've finally gotten to sew a little this week, but we've had several illnesses in the house, work, overtime, etc...all dragging me away from my machine and this thread.
> 
> I've seen sooooo much that i love, but i can't comment on it all.  There has been lots of inspiration posted lately.
> 
> I finally finished natalie's ariel dress and finally got photos today.  The appliques were made by our very own diane.  I hope she feels that i did them justice!    i am going to add some more snaps to the top of the apron band to hold the apron up where it should be better.  The headband is a tad too small also and comes off of her since it's tight after 10 minutes of wear.  I need to redo it somehow.
> 
> She loves it though!  When she saw me coming with it, she couldn't get her clothes off fast enough to get it on.    she loves looking at the frill on the front and saying "pretty!".


*i love everything about that dress!!! Just perfect an that sweet lil girl and her pretty smile!!! *


----------



## VBAndrea

tinkbell13 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I stitched out Jonathon, Brian and Amy just to see sizing and make sure the letter placement was okay. Christopher was too long for the hoop so I downsized it a bit and I was worried it was going to be too tight to the hoop and look wonky size wise compared to the others.



Christopher was a 3T so we used a 4x4 Mickey head so the lettering works just fine given his size in comparison to the others.  I just have 3 left to do -- Amy, Jake and Brian.  But I have no clue when I'll get them done -- I'm really swamped until the second week of May.



aboveH20 said:


> All!
> 
> I was getting ready to sew some pillowcases for Give Kids the World and realized it's been so long since I made any that I have to go back and find the directions.  I knew just where to look!
> 
> I continue to be amazed, impressed and especially inspired by all that is posted.  I haven't done much sewing because it's so dang cold in my basement, but I've had the fabric for the pillowcases for a very long time so I'll risk frostbite and get 'em done.
> 
> Dorrrine and Ginger say 'hi'.


Who are you?



mphalens said:


> So, as promised, here are some of the things I've been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - now I'm off to stitch out the Avenger cuties I bought from JustPeachy so I can figure out how I'm going to make an outfit for Finn (he's super obsessed with superheroes!) . . .


Fabulous!!!!  And Amy bought an applique design from JP and her stitches are nice and thick -- very impressed 



casper_jj11 said:


> Goodness this thread moves so fast! Everything posted over the last day or so looks great.
> 
> Quick question, I've had a problem since day one with my bobbin stitch almost unthreading the fabric .. making pulls so small white strings and loops come out of the fabric (but the thread is blue). It doesn't happen on the topstitch, just the bottom. I cursed on the plain blue bowling shirt fabic thinking the fabric was too thin and tempermental. I'm working on an ariel dress and its all been great... except the blasted hem. The topstitch isn't the one seen, its teh bobbin stitch and while no one else will notice it, I see pulls in the fabric. There's a small spur on the bottom of my needle that I just noticed so I changed the needle... but could this be teh cause or should I be looking somewhere else. Its not tension. I've played endlessly with that over the past week. If it is the needle, about how often should I change the needle so that doesn't happen again? Oh, and I have two kinds of needles... a sharp and ball point... what's the difference? The one with the spur was a ball point... I bought sharps to do the elastic in this dress.... does it really matter which I use? If you can believe it, the girls at the fabric store didn't know the difference  (both are 14/90)


Yes, the needle can do that.  Also a good idea to clean the bobbin area super well if the problem persists.

Ball point needles are for knits, sharps are for cottons.


----------



## micksmoma

smile5sunshine said:


> I'll need to go back and catch up, but I need some help!!!
> 
> Okay, so I played around more with the new serger tonight, and I managed to get one of the Fab 5 themed skirts done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but my problem is that when I was serging the bottom hem, I got off track and a small portion of the skirt got caught in the blade and cut! SERGER FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to put an applique over it, I can't tell where it is on the skirt?
> It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sunshine


Is there anyway to put an applique over it?  I can't tell where it is on the skirt.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oh My...I just read through 5 days of pictures and quotes.  What cute outfits!!  Chiara, nice new Janome  Hi to all the New Folks.  

I finally finished a Minnie Mouse themed peasant dress.  Instead of using ties so the dress isn't so baggy around the waist...I decided to sew in a casing and pulled an elastic through it.   




Minnie Mouse  Peasant Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

This is the back before I added the white rick rack....which I love...I got it last year at the Hobby Lobby when I was visiting my parents in Michigan. I haven't been able to find it this wide at Joann's here.



Back of Minnie Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Sheila


----------



## Sandi S

mphalens said:


> So, as promised, here are some of the things I've been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - now I'm off to stitch out the Avenger cuties I bought from JustPeachy so I can figure out how I'm going to make an outfit for Finn (he's super obsessed with superheroes!) . . .



I saw that Ninjago on FB and show my kids - they all want one. 

I told them we'd look for some plain hoodies in the fall and do it then. Otherwise, I will have overdressed and overheated children.


----------



## 4monkeys

GrammytoMany said:


> Oh My...I just read through 5 days of pictures and quotes.  What cute outfits!!  Chiara, nice new Janome  Hi to all the New Folks.
> 
> I finally finished a Minnie Mouse themed peasant dress.  Instead of using ties so the dress isn't so baggy around the waist...I decided to sew in a casing and pulled an elastic through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse  Peasant Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> This is the back before I added the white rick rack....which I love...I got it last year at the Hobby Lobby when I was visiting my parents in Michigan. I haven't been able to find it this wide at Joann's here.
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Minnie Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



 LOVE IT!

Took me three days but I finally finished Christophers bowling shirt. I am overall pleased with it, but I DEFINETLY need practice with the button holes. I didn't wash it so the marks are still on it where the button holes were supposed to go... guess I placed them wrong.  















Please be gentle. But ANY help with it would be great. Also, since I am new to the sewing thing, the shirt called for a lining.... I chose not to. I just don't know how to sew the bottom of the shirt?!?!?!


----------



## casper_jj11

VBAndrea said:


> Yes, the needle can do that.  Also a good idea to clean the bobbin area super well if the problem persists.
> 
> Ball point needles are for knits, sharps are for cottons.




Thank you! Ok, so I've been using a ball point needle for all my sewing over the past two weeks... I figure I'm lucky that a few pulled threads is the only issue I've had.... guess I'll put the sharp one without the spurs in for the project I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleEars

tigger_mommy said:


> I am sooo excited I had to come and share with you ladies, I got a "new to me" sewing table today!   My husband is going to do some light sanding and painting on it, then it gets put in the house and I have a designated place to sew.  You heard me right ladies, a designated place to sew! I get to move away from the kitchen table, which I never get to use thanks to those pesky kids of mine, and have a place just for me to sew. My new year goal of sewing once a week may actually come true now. I had to share with someone and who better than you lovely talented ladies and a gent or two.



Congrats on your new sewing table. Having a dedicated space to sew is super nice!



smile5sunshine said:


> I'll need to go back and catch up, but I need some help!!!
> 
> Okay, so I played around more with the new serger tonight, and I managed to get one of the Fab 5 themed skirts done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but my problem is that when I was serging the bottom hem, I got off track and a small portion of the skirt got caught in the blade and cut! SERGER FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sunshine



I would fuse a piece of fabric to the back of it and run fray check over the cut on the front. I will then embellish it somehow (can you add a pocket?) to hide it.



SallyfromDE said:


> Case away!! I think I had seen it on some outfits on Etsy, but they weren't on hooks, just attatched right to the waistband. But I was thinking you may want to remove it to switch it out or for safety. I used the ITH idea, some of them I've just bonded felt on the back and I used foam to make them more sturdy.



Thanks! I will keep your tips in mind. I have been thinking about doing a Canadian Mickey flag dangle for my Minnie Rosetta. Your projects really helped me visualize what that could look like!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> I have some exciting news  - my cousin is sending me a serger!  My Aunt, who was a seamstress, was recently moved to a seniors' home and so my cousin has been rehousing my Aunt's sewing machines (she had 8 all told).  I have no idea what it is or when it will get here, but I'm so happy!
> I just have to figure out how it works once it gets here!



Congrats on the serger! I am sure you will put it to good use!



aboveH20 said:


> All!
> 
> I was getting ready to sew some pillowcases for Give Kids the World and realized it's been so long since I made any that I have to go back and find the directions.  I knew just where to look!
> 
> I continue to be amazed, impressed and especially inspired by all that is posted.  I haven't done much sewing because it's so dang cold in my basement, but I've had the fabric for the pillowcases for a very long time so I'll risk frostbite and get 'em done.
> 
> Dorrrine and Ginger say 'hi'.



Oh my, it's Cheryl! I was thinking about you the other day. I hope you won't get any frostbite!!



mphalens said:


> So, as promised, here are some of the things I've been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - now I'm off to stitch out the Avenger cuties I bought from JustPeachy so I can figure out how I'm going to make an outfit for Finn (he's super obsessed with superheroes!) . . .



My goodness you have been busy!



casper_jj11 said:


> Quick question, I've had a problem since day one with my bobbin stitch almost unthreading the fabric .. making pulls so small white strings and loops come out of the fabric (but the thread is blue). It doesn't happen on the topstitch, just the bottom. I cursed on the plain blue bowling shirt fabic thinking the fabric was too thin and tempermental. I'm working on an ariel dress and its all been great... except the blasted hem. The topstitch isn't the one seen, its teh bobbin stitch and while no one else will notice it, I see pulls in the fabric. There's a small spur on the bottom of my needle that I just noticed so I changed the needle... but could this be teh cause or should I be looking somewhere else. Its not tension. I've played endlessly with that over the past week. If it is the needle, about how often should I change the needle so that doesn't happen again? Oh, and I have two kinds of needles... a sharp and ball point... what's the difference? The one with the spur was a ball point... I bought sharps to do the elastic in this dress.... does it really matter which I use? If you can believe it, the girls at the fabric store didn't know the difference  (both are 14/90)



Ball points are for knits and sharps are for woven fabric. I tend to go with size 12 for most things I do (light to medium weight woven). I use size 14 when I work with heavier materials. Using the correct needle size could make a difference as well.



GrammytoMany said:


> I finally finished a Minnie Mouse themed peasant dress.  Instead of using ties so the dress isn't so baggy around the waist...I decided to sew in a casing and pulled an elastic through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse  Peasant Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Great job on the dress. Very cute!



4monkeys said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Took me three days but I finally finished Christophers bowling shirt. I am overall pleased with it, but I DEFINETLY need practice with the button holes. I didn't wash it so the marks are still on it where the button holes were supposed to go... guess I placed them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. But ANY help with it would be great. Also, since I am new to the sewing thing, the shirt called for a lining.... I chose not to. I just don't know how to sew the bottom of the shirt?!?!?!



Your first bowling shirt looks great. Now you will be able to crank them out in your sleep! For the bottom of the shirt, I would finish the edge (zig zag or serge). Fold up the hem by 1/4", iron in place, and sew close to the finished raw edge to keep the whole thing in place. For the buttonholes, did you do them sideways or vertically? I wondered if they looked a touch close to the edge, maybe it's just me though.

The banana cake got rave reviews (even though I hid whole wheat flour in it and cut down the sugar to between 1/3 to 1/2 of the original recipe amount)


----------



## DMGeurts

casper_jj11 said:


> Goodness this thread moves so fast! Everything posted over the last day or so looks great.
> 
> Quick question, I've had a problem since day one with my bobbin stitch almost unthreading the fabric .. making pulls so small white strings and loops come out of the fabric (but the thread is blue). It doesn't happen on the topstitch, just the bottom. I cursed on the plain blue bowling shirt fabic thinking the fabric was too thin and tempermental. I'm working on an ariel dress and its all been great... except the blasted hem. The topstitch isn't the one seen, its teh bobbin stitch and while no one else will notice it, I see pulls in the fabric. There's a small spur on the bottom of my needle that I just noticed so I changed the needle... but could this be teh cause or should I be looking somewhere else. Its not tension. I've played endlessly with that over the past week. If it is the needle, about how often should I change the needle so that doesn't happen again? Oh, and I have two kinds of needles... a sharp and ball point... what's the difference? The one with the spur was a ball point... I bought sharps to do the elastic in this dress.... does it really matter which I use? If you can believe it, the girls at the fabric store didn't know the difference  (both are 14/90)



It looks like you already got the answers I was going to post.  



mphalens said:


> Maybe one day, right?
> 
> 
> So, as promised, here are some of the things I've been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - now I'm off to stitch out the Avenger cuties I bought from JustPeachy so I can figure out how I'm going to make an outfit for Finn (he's super obsessed with superheroes!) . . .



I know I already commented - but I just love how all of these turned out!



GrammytoMany said:


> Oh My...I just read through 5 days of pictures and quotes.  What cute outfits!!  Chiara, nice new Janome  Hi to all the New Folks.
> 
> I finally finished a Minnie Mouse themed peasant dress.  Instead of using ties so the dress isn't so baggy around the waist...I decided to sew in a casing and pulled an elastic through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse  Peasant Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> This is the back before I added the white rick rack....which I love...I got it last year at the Hobby Lobby when I was visiting my parents in Michigan. I haven't been able to find it this wide at Joann's here.
> 
> 
> Sheila



This turned out super cute Sheila!



4monkeys said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Took me three days but I finally finished Christophers bowling shirt. I am overall pleased with it, but I DEFINETLY need practice with the button holes. I didn't wash it so the marks are still on it where the button holes were supposed to go... guess I placed them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. But ANY help with it would be great. Also, since I am new to the sewing thing, the shirt called for a lining.... I chose not to. I just don't know how to sew the bottom of the shirt?!?!?!



This turned out fabulous!  I love how you used different colored buttons!  The whole set is adorable!  

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

mphalens said:


> Maybe one day, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Aw!  Thank you!  I'll post a few at the end here. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl!!!!  Where have you been?  Well, I guess we know where you WEREN'T hiding . . .in your basement!!!!!!
> 
> So, as promised, here are some of the things I've been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - now I'm off to stitch out the Avenger cuties I bought from JustPeachy so I can figure out how I'm going to make an outfit for Finn (he's super obsessed with superheroes!) . . .



Love the Ninjago, both my boys want it now.



GrammytoMany said:


> Oh My...I just read through 5 days of pictures and quotes.  What cute outfits!!  Chiara, nice new Janome  Hi to all the New Folks.
> 
> I finally finished a Minnie Mouse themed peasant dress.  Instead of using ties so the dress isn't so baggy around the waist...I decided to sew in a casing and pulled an elastic through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back before I added the white rick rack....which I love...I got it last year at the Hobby Lobby when I was visiting my parents in Michigan. I haven't been able to find it this wide at Joann's here.
> 
> 
> Sheila



Very cute ! I love how you used the different fabric and the placement of the rick rack looks great.



4monkeys said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Took me three days but I finally finished Christophers bowling shirt. I am overall pleased with it, but I DEFINETLY need practice with the button holes. I didn't wash it so the marks are still on it where the button holes were supposed to go... guess I placed them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. But ANY help with it would be great. Also, since I am new to the sewing thing, the shirt called for a lining.... I chose not to. I just don't know how to sew the bottom of the shirt?!?!?!



Good job !! At least you made button holes, I'm still too scared to do it on an actual shirt. I even resorted to snaps for my nephews shirt. I make a seam on the bottom about an inch in width and just stitch it straight. I think the zig-zag is just a little girly for finishing.


----------



## SallyfromDE

GrammytoMany said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse  Peasant Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



I like how this came out! 



4monkeys said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Took me three days but I finally finished Christophers bowling shirt. I am overall pleased with it, but I DEFINETLY need practice with the button holes. I didn't wash it so the marks are still on it where the button holes were supposed to go... guess I placed them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. But ANY help with it would be great. Also, since I am new to the sewing thing, the shirt called for a lining.... I chose not to. I just don't know how to sew the bottom of the shirt?!?!?!



You know, snaps work just as well as button holes.  I think this is an adorable outfit and it looks great.


----------



## Mom in Heels

Sandi S said:


> One more flat shot - pattern is "Posh Pixie" by Little Londyn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should do some grading, but I have a bunch of new leotard fabric and a special request from DD...and I have a brand new Ottobre magazine.



This is SO cute - love it!!  (and love the jumbo cat model too )


----------



## tricia

4monkeys said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Took me three days but I finally finished Christophers bowling shirt. I am overall pleased with it, but I DEFINETLY need practice with the button holes. I didn't wash it so the marks are still on it where the button holes were supposed to go... guess I placed them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. But ANY help with it would be great. Also, since I am new to the sewing thing, the shirt called for a lining.... I chose not to. I just don't know how to sew the bottom of the shirt?!?!?!



That looks awesome.  Quite a few of us do this shirt without a lining.  I did write up a quick how to about this a while back.  Here it is  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41263798&postcount=1350

The only other thing I would say is that I think you may have placed your buttons further from the shirt edge than I do.  Mine look more like this. 



IMG_8397 by tricialee22, on Flickr

The placket doesn't overlap totally. (looks like my plackets are always on a busy print, so it's kinda hard to see)


----------



## 4monkeys

Thank you for all the suggestions. Definetly going to look at the tut.  Snaps are intersting....... will look into that!  You ladies rock!


----------



## ColonelHathi

ban26ana said:


> Wow, beautiful work everyone!  I'm cracking up that the cat is 5T.
> 
> So here's my attempt at repurposing a pair of jeans.  It was my first time working with denim, using a rotary tool, reading the manual for my sewing machine, and doing ruffles.  As you can see, I haven't mastered sewing straight.  Please be gentle, I'm brand new to this.



Love this!  I am going to be attempting something very similar for DD soo, but 2 tiered patchwork ruffles.  It took be a bit to find a 2nd hand denim skirt to cut appart though, and now I'm just waiting for my DM in MI to bring some fabric with her when she visits in 2 weeks - then I can get started. 

How hard was is to sew the ruffle onto the denim?  That's my bigest concern right now.  Did you repurpose a skirt or shorts/jeans?


----------



## ColonelHathi

OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).  It is seriously flawed, I flipped the length/width when cutting the bodice pieces, figured that out with shirt #2.  So this turned out a little narrow and longer than it was supposed to. This will be 'donated' for my co-workers daugther and I will be making a new Tink shirt (same pattern, purple Tink fabric) for DD.  

The pattern/tutorial if from toosweetpatterns on Etsy. Super easy and super cute. I got the tutorial for sizes 6-12, thinking DD will be in size 6 when we head to Disney (yes, I am getting a big head start). 

Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> Took me three days but I finally finished Christophers bowling shirt. I am overall pleased with it, but I DEFINETLY need practice with the button holes. I didn't wash it so the marks are still on it where the button holes were supposed to go... guess I placed them wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. But ANY help with it would be great. Also, since I am new to the sewing thing, the shirt called for a lining.... I chose not to. I just don't know how to sew the bottom of the shirt?!?!?!


Go Amy!!!!!

I was wondering if I'd be spending my day with you helping you out but you managed all on your own!!!!!!  Fantastic!!!!!!

I agree with Tricia -- my plackets don't overlap completely.  Next time we get together I can go through the placement with you.  You'll likely have the shirt open anyway over the t-shirt, and the bowling shirt is loose enough that you should still be able to button it if you want to.  

I love your fabric combination!  The whole outfit is AWESOME!!!

I am busy working on finishing up Dorothy today.  All I have left are straps.  I'm going to sew them but not place them on the dress until I have dd here to try it on.  The straps extend at an angle down the bodice so I'd rather pin them with her modeling the dress instead of guessing.  And I need two big white buttons for at the waist band.  Walmart had them but I thought I'd see if Hancocks or Joanne's had them on sale but no such luck.  Back to Walmart it is -- and two buttons will cost almost as much as a yard of the fabric!  And I still need to see if fleece is on sale somewhere for the lion's mane (the boy playing the lion is a good friend of Ben's and he has also happens to have a crush on Alexa).

Our duck is behaving very strange today -- she has been out of her nest all morning (the dogs are very excited watching her -- from inside the house!) which makes me wonder if it's hatch day.  Today is the dog's birthday so it would be neat to have ducklings share their b-day.  I hope to get pics b/c I have a feeling she will move the ducklings soon for better feeding (though we should have plenty of tadpoles the way the frogs have been keeping us up!).


----------



## VBAndrea

ColonelHathi said:


> OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).  It is seriously flawed, I flipped the length/width when cutting the bodice pieces, figured that out with shirt #2.  So this turned out a little narrow and longer than it was supposed to. This will be 'donated' for my co-workers daugther and I will be making a new Tink shirt (same pattern, purple Tink fabric) for DD.
> 
> The pattern/tutorial if from toosweetpatterns on Etsy. Super easy and super cute. I got the tutorial for sizes 6-12, thinking DD will be in size 6 when we head to Disney (yes, I am getting a big head start).
> 
> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!


That looks great!  Congrats on your first garment   I love the fabric.


----------



## Blyssfull

Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]


Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long. 






I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great! 

Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!


She's a beauty and I love her name   I'm so happy that mommy and baby are doing well.  So sad you don't get to cuddle with her yet though.  She has a nice birth weight for coming early.  

So how many thinks have you embroidered with her name on them today?!


----------



## Meshell2002

smile5sunshine said:


> I'll need to go back and catch up, but I need some help!!!
> 
> Okay, so I played around more with the new serger tonight, and I managed to get one of the Fab 5 themed skirts done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but my problem is that when I was serging the bottom hem, I got off track and a small portion of the skirt got caught in the blade and cut! SERGER FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure I'm not the first person to do something like this, so my question is: IS this salvageable? As you can see, I proceeded to finish the skirt since I was almost done and it seems like there should be SOMETHING I can do to mend the hole. ANY IDEAS???? Thanks so much!
> 
> Sunshine



Just chiming in...I've done it before.....the patch on the back w/ fray check and a pocket, decorative patch, or applique have worked for me....just depends on where it is, I have added extra appliques to balance out the look and make it look on purpose before too.  Love the skirt! an embelishment would look like it was meant to be! such fun colors!


----------



## tricia

I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

ColonelHathi said:


> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!



I think this looks nice! My first attempt over the weekend ended up something similar. I tried making a skirt, and it came out much longer and narrower than I was expecting. It looks like my daughter is wearing a pencil skirt. 



Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.



Oh such a beauty, and her name is lovely!


As soon as my fabric gets here, I am going to start working on my next project, though its not Disney related ( memorial day dress
 ) I am still excited nonetheless. 

I am making the Ava knot dress





using this RB fabric





Wish me luck!! *I need it.*


----------



## 4monkeys

Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!



so sweet!


OK, I have a bit of OCD I guess.... I had to go back and fix the buttons. I th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ink they look better


----------



## tricia

4monkeys said:


> so sweet!
> 
> 
> OK, I have a bit of OCD I guess.... I had to go back and fix the buttons. I th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ink they look better




I would have probably done the same, lol.  Looks more the way mine usually look now.  Yu sure are learning quick, must be the excellent teaching you are getting.


----------



## mphalens

Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!



Oh!  She's perfect!!!  I was 5lbs 5oz when I was born (not early) and I turned out just fine   I also want to know how many things you've embroidered with her name or initials though 
Bummer about not getting to hold her until after you're back from your conference . . . but just think of all the cool ideas you'll come home with!!!



4monkeys said:


> so sweet!
> 
> 
> OK, I have a bit of OCD I guess.... I had to go back and fix the buttons. I th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ink they look better



Looks perfect now!  Great job!!!!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.



Congratulations!  She is beautiful.


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> It was a pretty clean cut and I managed to get it out of the machine without shredding it to pieces. Here's a picture of the hole with the fabric laying back on itself (that white thread is just a stray, NOT part of the hole):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


My thought is to patch the back with fusible.  Then since you said that the hole is kind of low, near the bottom cuff, maybe you could disguise it with  some of that super jumbo rick rack or wide grosgrain ribbon in a color that coordinates with your accent colors in your skirt.  Where you described the hole doesn't seem like a great place for a pocket or applique so covering it up with something would probably be your best solution.




ColonelHathi said:


> OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).
> 
> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!


Very cute top!  Sorry that the pieces got flipped around on you but just think of it as your practice version.  It still looks really good, especially for your first sewing project!



VBAndrea said:


> I am busy working on finishing up Dorothy today.  All I have left are straps.  I'm going to sew them but not place them on the dress until I have dd here to try it on.  The straps extend at an angle down the bodice so I'd rather pin them with her modeling the dress instead of guessing.  And I need two big white buttons for at the waist band.  Walmart had them but I thought I'd see if Hancocks or Joanne's had them on sale but no such luck.  Back to Walmart it is -- and two buttons will cost almost as much as a yard of the fabric!  And I still need to see if fleece is on sale somewhere for the lion's mane (the boy playing the lion is a good friend of Ben's and he has also happens to have a crush on Alexa).
> 
> Our duck is behaving very strange today -- she has been out of her nest all morning (the dogs are very excited watching her -- from inside the house!) which makes me wonder if it's hatch day.  Today is the dog's birthday so it would be neat to have ducklings share their b-day.  I hope to get pics b/c I have a feeling she will move the ducklings soon for better feeding (though we should have plenty of tadpoles the way the frogs have been keeping us up!).


Too bad you couldn't get what you needed at Joanns and use a coupon!  I went in last week and bought a bunch of stuff at Joanns on their daffodil dash sale.  I got some great prices too!  Their clearance fabric was 50% off the marked down price, plus I got a couple of pieces where they offered me the last 1/2 yard and 7/8 yard at 50% off  that price!  Plus I had a coupon for 20% off the entire purchase!

Can't wait to see pictures of the Dorothy costume and of the baby ducks!



Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.


She is adorable! My older dd was about the same size when she was born and also stayed in the  NICU for about a week.  She's just fine now, almost 13 years later.   I am also wondering what you have made with her name on it.



tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.


Very cute pjs!  I've done shirts with the exact same appliques.



4monkeys said:


> OK, I have a bit of OCD I guess.... I had to go back and fix the buttons. I th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ink they look better


I was just going back to get your original post about the shirt when I saw you had fixed the buttons.  I would have done the same thing.  It looks perfect now!  I like your fabric combination too.  I just sewed a pair of shorts this morning made out of the same fabric.


----------



## casper_jj11

ColonelHathi said:


> OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).  It is seriously flawed, I flipped the length/width when cutting the bodice pieces, figured that out with shirt #2.  So this turned out a little narrow and longer than it was supposed to. This will be 'donated' for my co-workers daugther and I will be making a new Tink shirt (same pattern, purple Tink fabric) for DD.
> 
> The pattern/tutorial if from toosweetpatterns on Etsy. Super easy and super cute. I got the tutorial for sizes 6-12, thinking DD will be in size 6 when we head to Disney (yes, I am getting a big head start).
> 
> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!



The top looks great!



Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!



So happy to hear she arrived safe and sound. 



tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.



I love the jammies! They look so comfy.



4monkeys said:


> OK, I have a bit of OCD I guess.... I had to go back and fix the buttons. I th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ink they look better



It looks great! I love the different coloured buttons.

Here's my latest addition to our May trip. I planned on bringin half the outfits because we'll have laundry machines this trip and I've made too much! Gonna be one outfit a day (or two)... just don't tell DH ok. 

Here's the front:






Close up:






And the back:






I loved making this dress! It came together so nicely. I still find though that for projects that take more than a day, I'm bored by the time I get to the finishing touches... oh, like hemming the skirt. Took me days to get around to doing it. 

One thing left to make... I cut the pieces today and then realized I hadn't washed the fabric. Crud! I was so caught up on what fabric to use that I forgot to wash it. I figure since its already cut out, not a good idea to do it now. I think I"ll take my chances... but likely won't wash it til after DD wears it on our trip. Then at least if it becomes a mess, its after I get home....


----------



## miprender

pyrxtc said:


> Yes, I think on my 4th week of sewing, I'm still stuck on making button holes but discovered I am pretty good at getting snaps on and doing things with elastic or straight stitching. My seams aren't the prettiest and the princess dress was way to big and so I  pulled it in once and it looked stupid so I had to rip it up and do it again.
> 
> The cape was fairly easy, way easier than I thought. I did mess up the arm slits and they are different sizes. I may try to fix them this week. I know right where I screwed up so we'll see. My kids have no school this week so we'll be home and I don't know how much sewing I'll get done but I'm gonna try. The kids are old enough to entertain themselves for the most part and we have plans for the other days.
> 
> I figure I'd better work hard because I have a lot to work up to, judging from some of these pictures on here, and a whole lot to learn more.



Sending  that you get to sew this week. My kids and DH were off last week so I didn't get much done.



aboveH20 said:


> All!
> 
> I was getting ready to sew some pillowcases for Give Kids the World and realized it's been so long since I made any that I have to go back and find the directions.  I knew just where to look!
> 
> I continue to be amazed, impressed and especially inspired by all that is posted.  I haven't done much sewing because it's so dang cold in my basement, but I've had the fabric for the pillowcases for a very long time so I'll risk frostbite and get 'em done.
> 
> Dorrrine and Ginger say 'hi'.



 Wow you posted..... we all miss you and your adventures of Ginger & Dorrrine



mphalens said:


> .
> So, as promised, here are some of the things I've been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - now I'm off to stitch out the Avenger cuties I bought from JustPeachy so I can figure out how I'm going to make an outfit for Finn (he's super obsessed with superheroes!) . . .



I know I already commented but just wanted to say how cute everything is.



GrammytoMany said:


> I finally finished a Minnie Mouse themed peasant dress.  Instead of using ties so the dress isn't so baggy around the waist...I decided to sew in a casing and pulled an elastic through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse  Peasant Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



So cute! Are these for the triplets?



4monkeys said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. But ANY help with it would be great. Also, since I am new to the sewing thing, the shirt called for a lining.... I chose not to. I just don't know how to sew the bottom of the shirt?!?!?!



Everything looks adorable. I guess we all have OCD because I probably would have changed the buttons too.



ColonelHathi said:


> OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).  It is seriously flawed, I flipped the length/width when cutting the bodice pieces, figured that out with shirt #2.  So this turned out a little narrow and longer than it was supposed to. This will be 'donated' for my co-workers daugther and I will be making a new Tink shirt (same pattern, purple Tink fabric) for DD.
> 
> The pattern/tutorial if from toosweetpatterns on Etsy. Super easy and super cute. I got the tutorial for sizes 6-12, thinking DD will be in size 6 when we head to Disney (yes, I am getting a big head start).
> 
> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!



 Great job on your first sewing.



Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.



 Awe she is adorable. Glad everything turned out fine.



tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.



Those are too cute. I love making pjs.



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> using this RB fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!! *I need it.*



Oh..that should look really pretty with that fabric.


----------



## miprender

casper_jj11 said:


> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making this dress! It came together so nicely. I still find though that for projects that take more than a day, I'm bored by the time I get to the finishing touches... oh, like hemming the skirt. Took me days to get around to doing it.
> 
> One thing left to make... I cut the pieces today and then realized I hadn't washed the fabric. Crud! I was so caught up on what fabric to use that I forgot to wash it. I figure since its already cut out, not a good idea to do it now. I think I"ll take my chances... but likely won't wash it til after DD wears it on our trip. Then at least if it becomes a mess, its after I get home....



This snuck in as I was typing... It is so pretty.


----------



## billwendy

That baby is just adorable!!

Lovely things posted- Im not quoting because the DIS is not user friendly for me right now!!! I get logged out all the time, its so frustrating!!! But Im always lurking!!! lol

We are doing pretty well for Justin's Star Wars Big give!! If anyone else would like to help, we could use it!! Both things that are hand made, and pixie dust would be awesome!!! Also, if anyone would like to send a petti for the little 4 year old (Wears a 5) it would be awesome - she is such a girly girl, and mom is having so much fun with her since they adopted her - she only had boys before, so is injoying all the girly stuff!! Could use some more bows and stuff for little Callie too!!! THanks for considering it everyone!!!!!! And, if you havent jointed the big give before, we'd LOVE to have you!!!!! Please come and check it out - you can click on the picture in my siggy or anyone elses to be taken to the boards!!


----------



## tinkbell13

ColonelHathi said:


>


Very nice for your first attempt!



Blyssfull said:


> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.


So precious!  And I absolutely adore the name!



tricia said:


>


Love the pj's, especially Curious George.



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


>


That dress should look quite lovely in those fabrics. Can't wait to see the finished product.



4monkeys said:


>


I was thinking you could do that when I first saw the picture! I'm with so many others in that I would have done the same thing. Love the fabric and I think it turned out great.



casper_jj11 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## Yoshiandi

You ladies have inspired me.. I went nuts and made a ton of new dresses for my daughter. 

Her new Tinkerbell dress:





Tinkerbell Sundress:





Animal Kingdom outfit:





Thanks for the ideas and I can't wait to start the next one!! 

~Melissa~


----------



## ncmomof2

I have finally pulled out my sewing machines since Christmas to make my DD a dress for her third birthday.  I can't believe she is already three!!  I tried the Farbenmix WILLEMIENTJE dress.  The zipper is not in properly, but it works 
















It is time to start planning my sewing for our DW Sept. trip.  We are also talking about driving to Disneyland in the fall!!


----------



## PurpleEars

ColonelHathi said:


> OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).  It is seriously flawed, I flipped the length/width when cutting the bodice pieces, figured that out with shirt #2.  So this turned out a little narrow and longer than it was supposed to. This will be 'donated' for my co-workers daugther and I will be making a new Tink shirt (same pattern, purple Tink fabric) for DD.
> 
> The pattern/tutorial if from toosweetpatterns on Etsy. Super easy and super cute. I got the tutorial for sizes 6-12, thinking DD will be in size 6 when we head to Disney (yes, I am getting a big head start).
> 
> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!



Looks great for a first project. Too bad it didn't quite turn out to be the right size, but at least you found a good home for it. I am sure the next one will be perfect! (By the way, we like BIG pictures here!)



VBAndrea said:


> I am busy working on finishing up Dorothy today.  All I have left are straps.  I'm going to sew them but not place them on the dress until I have dd here to try it on.  The straps extend at an angle down the bodice so I'd rather pin them with her modeling the dress instead of guessing.  And I need two big white buttons for at the waist band.  Walmart had them but I thought I'd see if Hancocks or Joanne's had them on sale but no such luck.  Back to Walmart it is -- and two buttons will cost almost as much as a yard of the fabric!  And I still need to see if fleece is on sale somewhere for the lion's mane (the boy playing the lion is a good friend of Ben's and he has also happens to have a crush on Alexa).
> 
> Our duck is behaving very strange today -- she has been out of her nest all morning (the dogs are very excited watching her -- from inside the house!) which makes me wonder if it's hatch day.  Today is the dog's birthday so it would be neat to have ducklings share their b-day.  I hope to get pics b/c I have a feeling she will move the ducklings soon for better feeding (though we should have plenty of tadpoles the way the frogs have been keeping us up!).



How annoying that the buttons are so expensive! Sounds like you have a busy household with your dog's birthday and potential new ducklings!



Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!



Awww, isn't she a beauty?! I am glad to hear that the family is doing well and Caroline came in at a good weight. Too bad you don't get to hold her or to see her in person. I am sure you will get lots of opportunities when you get back from the conference!



tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.



These PJ's are super cute!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> As soon as my fabric gets here, I am going to start working on my next project, though its not Disney related ( memorial day dress) I am still excited nonetheless.
> using this RB fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!! *I need it.*



I am sure it will be stunning when it is done!



4monkeys said:


> OK, I have a bit of OCD I guess.... I had to go back and fix the buttons. I th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ink they look better



I would do the same thing too. Now it looks perfect! I can't tell it was your first bowling shirt!



casper_jj11 said:


> Here's my latest addition to our May trip. I planned on bringin half the outfits because we'll have laundry machines this trip and I've made too much! Gonna be one outfit a day (or two)... just don't tell DH ok.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making this dress! It came together so nicely. I still find though that for projects that take more than a day, I'm bored by the time I get to the finishing touches... oh, like hemming the skirt. Took me days to get around to doing it.
> 
> One thing left to make... I cut the pieces today and then realized I hadn't washed the fabric. Crud! I was so caught up on what fabric to use that I forgot to wash it. I figure since its already cut out, not a good idea to do it now. I think I"ll take my chances... but likely won't wash it til after DD wears it on our trip. Then at least if it becomes a mess, its after I get home....



Great job on the Marissa dress. It looks beautiful! (I am actually wearing the adult version of that dress right now!) I would go ahead and wash the other outfit after you finish making it. The odds of it shrinking is minimal (I have done it many times before) and you don't really want the chemicals on the unwashed fabric right next to the skin for longer than necessary.



Yoshiandi said:


> You ladies have inspired me.. I went nuts and made a ton of new dresses for my daughter.
> 
> Her new Tinkerbell dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and I can't wait to start the next one!!
> 
> ~Melissa~



Great job on the outfits. It's hard to pick which I like the most!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally pulled out my sewing machines since Christmas to make my DD a dress for her third birthday.  I can't believe she is already three!!  I tried the Farbenmix WILLEMIENTJE dress.  The zipper is not in properly, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time to start planning my sewing for our DW Sept. trip.  We are also talking about driving to Disneyland in the fall!!



Wow! This is a lovely dress. I guess you may be looking at a Premier pass if you plan to go to both WDW and DL in the same year!


----------



## MyCathryn

I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



Um, those are SUPER CUTE!!! Do you mind me asking where you bought the mickey-head key rings?



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally pulled out my sewing machines since Christmas to make my DD a dress for her third birthday.  I can't believe she is already three!!  I tried the Farbenmix WILLEMIENTJE dress.  The zipper is not in properly, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time to start planning my sewing for our DW Sept. trip.  We are also talking about driving to Disneyland in the fall!!



Aw they get so big SO fast, don't they?  She looks just darling in the dress. Great job! 



Yoshiandi said:


> You ladies have inspired me.. I went nuts and made a ton of new dresses for my daughter.
> 
> Her new Tinkerbell dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and I can't wait to start the next one!!
> 
> ~Melissa~



Looks like you've been quite busy! Can't wait to see what else you have up your sleeve.



casper_jj11 said:


> Here's my latest addition to our May trip. I planned on bringin half the outfits because we'll have laundry machines this trip and I've made too much! Gonna be one outfit a day (or two)... just don't tell DH ok.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making this dress! It came together so nicely. I still find though that for projects that take more than a day, I'm bored by the time I get to the finishing touches... oh, like hemming the skirt. Took me days to get around to doing it.
> 
> One thing left to make... I cut the pieces today and then realized I hadn't washed the fabric. Crud! I was so caught up on what fabric to use that I forgot to wash it. I figure since its already cut out, not a good idea to do it now. I think I"ll take my chances... but likely won't wash it til after DD wears it on our trip. Then at least if it becomes a mess, its after I get home....



Oh I really like that dress. Do you mind sharing what pattern you used to make it? And I agree with whoever said to go ahead and wash the new project after it is sewn together. I would wash on cold and then hang dry. If you do that, I doubt it will shrink much, if at all.



dianemom2 said:


> My thought is to patch the back with fusible.  Then since you said that the hole is kind of low, near the bottom cuff, maybe you could disguise it with  some of that super jumbo rick rack or wide grosgrain ribbon in a color that coordinates with your accent colors in your skirt.  Where you described the hole doesn't seem like a great place for a pocket or applique so covering it up with something would probably be your best solution.
> 
> Too bad you couldn't get what you needed at Joanns and use a coupon!  I went in last week and bought a bunch of stuff at Joanns on their daffodil dash sale.  I got some great prices too!  Their clearance fabric was 50% off the marked down price, plus I got a couple of pieces where they offered me the last 1/2 yard and 7/8 yard at 50% off  that price!  Plus I had a coupon for 20% off the entire purchase!



Thank you for your ideas! The hole is actually near the SIDE seam, sort of in the middle of the skirt (don't ask me how I managed to make a hole there....it takes TALENT! )  I did do a fusible patch on the inside and I might fiddle with it a bit later to see if any little applique might look okay there, but honestly I think once I get some fray check on it, I would probably be okay leaving it alone. It's not a very large spot, and unless someone was looking for it, I doubt anyone would really notice it. And I keep reminding myself that while my DD8 will be happy to wear it at Disney, I don't know that she'd wear it once we are home...so we'll see.

Gosh, it sounds like you really made out at the Joann's sale last week! Surprised they didn't call the cops on you for getting such a steal! (Kidding of course!)



4monkeys said:


> OK, I have a bit of OCD I guess.... I had to go back and fix the buttons. I th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ink they look better



Oh I'm glad you went back because it does look much better now. SUPER DUPER JOB and pat yourself on the back!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> As soon as my fabric gets here, I am going to start working on my next project, though its not Disney related ( memorial day dress
> ) I am still excited nonetheless.
> 
> I am making the Ava knot dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using this RB fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!! *I need it.*



Oh I'm sure you will do JUST FINE with this dress. The fabric you picked is fabulous! I am totally crushing on pinwheels right now 



tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.



Oh my golly I am in LOVE with the vintage curious George fabric and I think my heart just broke that I can't find it anywhere for sale! LOVE the sets!



Meshell2002 said:


> Just chiming in...I've done it before.....the patch on the back w/ fray check and a pocket, decorative patch, or applique have worked for me....just depends on where it is, I have added extra appliques to balance out the look and make it look on purpose before too.  Love the skirt! an embelishment would look like it was meant to be! such fun colors!



thank you for your suggestions. Once I get some fray check on it, I think I'll play around with some ideas and see if anything looks good. 



Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!



WELCOME CAROLINE! She's such a cutie! Sorry you won't have a chance to get some snuggles before the conference, but hopefully you will get to make up for it afterwards!



VBAndrea said:


> I am busy working on finishing up Dorothy today.  All I have left are straps.  I'm going to sew them but not place them on the dress until I have dd here to try it on.  The straps extend at an angle down the bodice so I'd rather pin them with her modeling the dress instead of guessing.  And I need two big white buttons for at the waist band.  Walmart had them but I thought I'd see if Hancocks or Joanne's had them on sale but no such luck.  Back to Walmart it is -- and two buttons will cost almost as much as a yard of the fabric!  And I still need to see if fleece is on sale somewhere for the lion's mane (the boy playing the lion is a good friend of Ben's and he has also happens to have a crush on Alexa).
> 
> Our duck is behaving very strange today -- she has been out of her nest all morning (the dogs are very excited watching her -- from inside the house!) which makes me wonder if it's hatch day.  Today is the dog's birthday so it would be neat to have ducklings share their b-day.  I hope to get pics b/c I have a feeling she will move the ducklings soon for better feeding (though we should have plenty of tadpoles the way the frogs have been keeping us up!).



Oh I can't wait to find out why the mama duck was acting strangely! FX for hatching day!  Glad you are practically done with the Dorthy dress and SHEESH buttons sure can be expensive   Can't wait to see the finished thing.



ColonelHathi said:


> OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).  It is seriously flawed, I flipped the length/width when cutting the bodice pieces, figured that out with shirt #2.  So this turned out a little narrow and longer than it was supposed to. This will be 'donated' for my co-workers daugther and I will be making a new Tink shirt (same pattern, purple Tink fabric) for DD.
> 
> The pattern/tutorial if from toosweetpatterns on Etsy. Super easy and super cute. I got the tutorial for sizes 6-12, thinking DD will be in size 6 when we head to Disney (yes, I am getting a big head start).
> 
> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!



HURRAY for 1st projects! I would say it was a success! So far, EVERY project has been a "learning" experience for me, but I can tell I've progressively gotten better and I bet that if you stick with it then you will too! 



GrammytoMany said:


> I finally finished a Minnie Mouse themed peasant dress.  Instead of using ties so the dress isn't so baggy around the waist...I decided to sew in a casing and pulled an elastic through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse  Peasant Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> This is the back before I added the white rick rack....which I love...I got it last year at the Hobby Lobby when I was visiting my parents in Michigan. I haven't been able to find it this wide at Joann's here.
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Minnie Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Oh this came out really cute!



mphalens said:


> So, as promised, here are some of the things I've been working on . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - now I'm off to stitch out the Avenger cuties I bought from JustPeachy so I can figure out how I'm going to make an outfit for Finn (he's super obsessed with superheroes!) . . .



YAY for sharing your busywork! I (along with everyone else) LOVE the Ninjago (I think I spelled that wrong) Hoodie! AND the soccer gear turned out great too! Oh and you are such a tease about the Avenger outfit...now I can't wait to see it! 



Queen of Cumberland said:


> I have some exciting news  - my cousin is sending me a serger!  My Aunt, who was a seamstress, was recently moved to a seniors' home and so my cousin has been rehousing my Aunt's sewing machines (she had 8 all told).  I have no idea what it is or when it will get here, but I'm so happy!
> I just have to figure out how it works once it gets here!



Hurray for the new serger! I am still getting the hang of using mine, but so far I like it (even tough I knicked the skirt I was working on....)


Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.



These are so cute! I have been making my older two sons knee length pajama shorts out of flannel - lost count of how many, but at least they are quick to crank out!



casper_jj11 said:


> Here's my latest addition to our May trip. I planned on bringin half the outfits because we'll have laundry machines this trip and I've made too much! Gonna be one outfit a day (or two)... just don't tell DH ok.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making this dress! It came together so nicely. I still find though that for projects that take more than a day, I'm bored by the time I get to the finishing touches... oh, like hemming the skirt. Took me days to get around to doing it.
> 
> One thing left to make... I cut the pieces today and then realized I hadn't washed the fabric. Crud! I was so caught up on what fabric to use that I forgot to wash it. I figure since its already cut out, not a good idea to do it now. I think I"ll take my chances... but likely won't wash it til after DD wears it on our trip. Then at least if it becomes a mess, its after I get home....



I like how this turned out - pretty style and nice placement on the fabric.



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally pulled out my sewing machines since Christmas to make my DD a dress for her third birthday.  I can't believe she is already three!!  I tried the Farbenmix WILLEMIENTJE dress.  The zipper is not in properly, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time to start planning my sewing for our DW Sept. trip.  We are also talking about driving to Disneyland in the fall!!



I've made this pattern - one of my favorite Farbenmix patterns! I love the princess version.



MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



I also want to know where the Mickey head key rings are from - they would be perfect for some projects I have in mind.


----------



## miprender

Yoshiandi said:


> You ladies have inspired me.. I went nuts and made a ton of new dresses for my daughter.
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and I can't wait to start the next one!!
> 
> ~Melissa~



Everything is so cute. It's easy to become addicted isn't it



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally pulled out my sewing machines since Christmas to make my DD a dress for her third birthday.  I can't believe she is already three!!  I tried the Farbenmix WILLEMIENTJE dress.  The zipper is not in properly, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time to start planning my sewing for our DW Sept. trip.  We are also talking about driving to Disneyland in the fall!!



So pretty... and I like how you can see her reflection in your nice shiny floors.



MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



 Please tell where you got those cute little mickey rings.


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.


Fabulous!  I love the appliques and coordinating fabrics.



4monkeys said:


> OK, I have a bit of OCD I guess.... I had to go back and fix the buttons. I th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ink they look better




OCD???  Hmmm, so do you cringe every time you walk into my house?




dianemom2 said:


> Too bad you couldn't get what you needed at Joanns and use a coupon!  I went in last week and bought a bunch of stuff at Joanns on their daffodil dash sale.  I got some great prices too!  Their clearance fabric was 50% off the marked down price, plus I got a couple of pieces where they offered me the last 1/2 yard and 7/8 yard at 50% off  that price!  Plus I had a coupon for 20% off the entire purchase!
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of the Dorothy costume and of the baby ducks!


Diane, I hadn't even looked at either of my flyers (Hancock's or Joann's) until yesterday!  I found some cheaper buttons at a different Walmart though.  I finished the dress last night but need to have dd try it on over the blouse -- I may need to add just a wee bit of elastic under the arms to conch it -- hard to say.  It looked fine over a t-shirt that she wore when I measured straps but over a naked body it was too loose -- the blouse is a thinner cotton than the t- so we shall see.  She got sick of trying it on for me

The Lion is going to gel spike his hair for the mane so all I have to do is make something cute for around his neck and I saw some ideas on line using felt which should be easy and cheap.  I also offered to make a felt heart for the play as the teacher has a plastic heart on the list and no one has signed up.  So I think all I need to buy today is felt 

Yesterday got stranger -- mama duck stayed out all day and daddy came by for THREE hours -- usually if we see him it's for ten minutes that he hangs around.  At about 7pm she went back to her nest (we assue -- we didn't see her go in but the rock that overhangs the pond by the nest was wet.  I checked this morning before walking the dogs and no one was out, but the rock was wet when I got back.  I am thinking she must have some ducklings.  I really can't go peek b/c I don't want to disturb anything.  It's really cold today too -- hope she's keeping her babes warm.



casper_jj11 said:


> Here's my latest addition to our May trip. I planned on bringin half the outfits because we'll have laundry machines this trip and I've made too much! Gonna be one outfit a day (or two)... just don't tell DH ok.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making this dress! It came together so nicely. I still find though that for projects that take more than a day, I'm bored by the time I get to the finishing touches... oh, like hemming the skirt. Took me days to get around to doing it.
> 
> One thing left to make... I cut the pieces today and then realized I hadn't washed the fabric. Crud! I was so caught up on what fabric to use that I forgot to wash it. I figure since its already cut out, not a good idea to do it now. I think I"ll take my chances... but likely won't wash it til after DD wears it on our trip. Then at least if it becomes a mess, its after I get home....


Lovely!!  I would wash the other dress before your dd wears it.  Just wash on cold and dry on casual and I doubt you will have any shrinkage problems.  The chemicals in fabric scare me!



billwendy said:


> Lovely things posted- Im not quoting because the DIS is not user friendly for me right now!!! I get logged out all the time, its so frustrating!!! But Im always lurking!!! lol
> 
> We are doing pretty well for Justin's Star Wars Big give!! If anyone else would like to help, we could use it!! Both things that are hand made, and pixie dust would be awesome!!! Also, if anyone would like to send a petti for the little 4 year old (Wears a 5) it would be awesome - she is such a girly girl, and mom is having so much fun with her since they adopted her - she only had boys before, so is injoying all the girly stuff!! Could use some more bows and stuff for little Callie too!!! THanks for considering it everyone!!!!!! And, if you havent jointed the big give before, we'd LOVE to have you!!!!! Please come and check it out - you can click on the picture in my siggy or anyone elses to be taken to the boards!!


Did you clear your cookies?  I know that's helped others.

I haven't even started my BG -- I use tear away (two layers) on my cottons and I ran out!  I ordered on Sunday from Marathon so will get busy as soon as it arrives -- my first order from Marathon came quickly, my second order took forever.  They haven't even e-mailed me an invoice yet so I fear this will be a slow one.  



Yoshiandi said:


> You ladies have inspired me.. I went nuts and made a ton of new dresses for my daughter.
> 
> Her new Tinkerbell dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and I can't wait to start the next one!!
> 
> ~Melissa~


Everything looks great 



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally pulled out my sewing machines since Christmas to make my DD a dress for her third birthday.  I can't believe she is already three!!  I tried the Farbenmix WILLEMIENTJE dress.  The zipper is not in properly, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time to start planning my sewing for our DW Sept. trip.  We are also talking about driving to Disneyland in the fall!!


Very pretty and Happy Birthday to your dd.



MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!


I love the little Mickey heads!


----------



## dianemom2

casper_jj11 said:


> Here's my latest addition to our May trip. I planned on bringin half the outfits because we'll have laundry machines this trip and I've made too much!
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing left to make... I cut the pieces today and then realized I hadn't washed the fabric. Crud! I was so caught up on what fabric to use that I forgot to wash it. I figure since its already cut out, not a good idea to do it now. I think I"ll take my chances... but likely won't wash it til after DD wears it on our trip. Then at least if it becomes a mess, its after I get home....


The dress turned out great!  It is so cute!

I am sure that what you cut out today will be fine.  Especially if you aren't washing it until after you get home.



MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!


Love the key chains.  I've made some with the exact same fabric.  But not with the Mickey head key rings.  Those are really cute!


----------



## tricia

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh my golly I am in LOVE with the vintage curious George fabric and I think my heart just broke that I can't find it anywhere for sale! LOVE the sets!
> 
> 
> Sunshine



My aunt gave me a few yards of it about 2 years ago.  I think I only have scraps left now.  And one pair of size 2 pj bottoms that someone asked to buy and then cancelled after I had made them


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.



These are super cute!



tricia said:


> That looks awesome.  Quite a few of us do this shirt without a lining.  I did write up a quick how to about this a while back.  Here it is  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41263798&postcount=1350
> 
> The only other thing I would say is that I think you may have placed your buttons further from the shirt edge than I do.  Mine look more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8397 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The placket doesn't overlap totally. (looks like my plackets are always on a busy print, so it's kinda hard to see)



I love this!  I don't remember seeing it before...



ColonelHathi said:


> OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).  It is seriously flawed, I flipped the length/width when cutting the bodice pieces, figured that out with shirt #2.  So this turned out a little narrow and longer than it was supposed to. This will be 'donated' for my co-workers daugther and I will be making a new Tink shirt (same pattern, purple Tink fabric) for DD.
> 
> The pattern/tutorial if from toosweetpatterns on Etsy. Super easy and super cute. I got the tutorial for sizes 6-12, thinking DD will be in size 6 when we head to Disney (yes, I am getting a big head start).
> 
> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!



Great job!



Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!



Congratulations Beth!!!  She is just precious!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> I think this looks nice! My first attempt over the weekend ended up something similar. I tried making a skirt, and it came out much longer and narrower than I was expecting. It looks like my daughter is wearing a pencil skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh such a beauty, and her name is lovely!
> 
> 
> As soon as my fabric gets here, I am going to start working on my next project, though its not Disney related ( memorial day dress
> ) I am still excited nonetheless.
> 
> I am making the Ava knot dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using this RB fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!! *I need it.*



I love your fabric choices, it's going to be really cute!



casper_jj11 said:


> Here's my latest addition to our May trip. I planned on bringin half the outfits because we'll have laundry machines this trip and I've made too much! Gonna be one outfit a day (or two)... just don't tell DH ok.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making this dress! It came together so nicely. I still find though that for projects that take more than a day, I'm bored by the time I get to the finishing touches... oh, like hemming the skirt. Took me days to get around to doing it.
> 
> One thing left to make... I cut the pieces today and then realized I hadn't washed the fabric. Crud! I was so caught up on what fabric to use that I forgot to wash it. I figure since its already cut out, not a good idea to do it now. I think I"ll take my chances... but likely won't wash it til after DD wears it on our trip. Then at least if it becomes a mess, its after I get home....



This is super cute~  I am not sure what to tell you to do about the fabric...  I sure hope it works out, I'd just be careful if she plans to wear anyting under/over it, due to dye transfer.  



Yoshiandi said:


> You ladies have inspired me.. I went nuts and made a ton of new dresses for my daughter.
> 
> Her new Tinkerbell dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and I can't wait to start the next one!!
> 
> ~Melissa~



Everything is adorable - I love the fabric you used on the Tinkerbell sundress!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally pulled out my sewing machines since Christmas to make my DD a dress for her third birthday.  I can't believe she is already three!!  I tried the Farbenmix WILLEMIENTJE dress.  The zipper is not in properly, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time to start planning my sewing for our DW Sept. trip.  We are also talking about driving to Disneyland in the fall!!



This is adorable...  I am curious what the back looks like?



MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



Awesome!  I love the mickey head keychains too!

D~


----------



## Blyssfull

My computer decided to update and restart in mid-multiquote so here's to try number 2! 

*Thank You everyone for sharing in my joy and your sweet words!! *

[/B]





VBAndrea said:


> She's a beauty and I love her name   I'm so happy that mommy and baby are doing well.  So sad you don't get to cuddle with her yet though.  She has a nice birth weight for coming early.
> 
> So how many thinks have you embroidered with her name on them today?!



Andrea- Are you coming to the meet in August? I ventured over to D~'s trip report and quickly got overwhelmed!  I know y'all have been talking about it there. 

NOTHING YET! Can you believe it?!?! Today is my mom's birthday so I've been working on some projects for her. (I'll have to post pics later). Plus I want to make her one of the blankets with all the birth details on it but me and SEU are going at it. It won't rotate my lettering so if anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it!! I need to bite the bullet and buy some software, I use it all the time...-fingers crossed- hoping maybe I win some at the conference this weekend. Or a machine. I'm not picky. 





tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.



These are both adorable! Love both fabric prints! 



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> I am making the Ava knot dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using this RB fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!! *I need it.*



I really love this pattern. It looks like something I would feel comfortable trying too. Hope everything works out the way you hope. The fabric is great too. 



casper_jj11 said:


> Here's my latest addition to our May trip. Here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved making this dress! It came together so nicely. I still find though that for projects that take more than a day, I'm bored by the time I get to the finishing touches... oh, like hemming the skirt. Took me days to get around to doing it.



Super cute! I'm the same way about the finishing touches, etc... 



Yoshiandi said:


> You ladies have inspired me.. I went nuts and made a ton of new dresses for my daughter.
> 
> Her new Tinkerbell dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and I can't wait to start the next one!!
> 
> ~Melissa~



These are great and your daughter is beautiful! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I have finally pulled out my sewing machines since Christmas to make my DD a dress for her third birthday.  I can't believe she is already three!!  I tried the Farbenmix WILLEMIENTJE dress.  The zipper is not in properly, but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is time to start planning my sewing for our DW Sept. trip.  We are also talking about driving to Disneyland in the fall!!



She looks like she enjoys it. So cute! 



MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



I'm with everyone... the Mickey head key chains are awesome! Those turned out really adorable. 

Sorry if I missed quoting anyone! It's back to the machine for me so hopefully I can have some pics of my own to share!


----------



## waltfans5

Super cute!  I love the Marisa pattern.


----------



## waltfans5

The dress is beautiful and your daughter is a doll!


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> Andrea- Are you coming to the meet in August? I ventured over to D~'s trip report and quickly got overwhelmed!  I know y'all have been talking about it there.
> 
> NOTHING YET! Can you believe it?!?! Today is my mom's birthday so I've been working on some projects for her. (I'll have to post pics later). Plus I want to make her one of the blankets with all the birth details on it but me and SEU are going at it. It won't rotate my lettering so if anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it!! I need to bite the bullet and buy some software, I use it all the time...-fingers crossed- hoping maybe I win some at the conference this weekend. Or a machine. I'm not picky.



I plan on coming -- hopefully!  I am hoping to come with just dd and we will be staying at Judy's house and going on a huge shopping field trip with Marianne   My dd is so excited to have a sleepover at Lisa's!  Of course, I haven't discussed any of this with dh yet -- hopefully he can take a day off work and do something fun with ds.  We are chatting a little on D's tr only in hopes of getting D to join us!  There's been a little chat on Judy's thread too and while I was in absence on Marianne's TR I saw my name threw around quite a few times.  So right now it's Judy, Lisa, myself and Marianne for certain -- I assume you are coming too (YAY!!!!!) and hopefully D.  We're also trying to talk Michelle into hitching a ride with Marianne.  I swear I'm leaving someone out -- who am I forgetting???

I can't help you with SEU because I've never tried it but I've heard embrid is more user friendly.    I will eventually likely break down and buy the one Ann has -- it just merges designs and I think you can do names with it too -- that's as far as I ever plan on going.

Happy Birthday to your mom!!!  And Happy Birthday to Amy's ds too -- CHRISTOPHER IS TWO TODAY!

And this morning I saw a discarded egg shell by our duck nest so it looks like yesterday was the ducklings birthday (no sightings of them yet) so they share a birthday with my doggies


----------



## ncmomof2

DMGeurts said:


> This is adorable...  I am curious what the back looks like?
> 
> 
> D~


 Thanks everyone for the kind words.  Here is a picture of the back.  It is not the best because of the lighting.  There are three godets, so one is at the back.  The twirl is big!


----------



## newtexan

MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



these are really cute!


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

casper_jj11 said:


>


 So cute!!


miprender said:


> Oh..that should look really pretty with that fabric.





tinkbell13 said:


> That dress should look quite lovely in those fabrics. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks! Hoping I can do the fabric justice 


Yoshiandi said:


> You ladies have inspired me.. I went nuts and made a ton of new dresses for my daughter.
> 
> Her new Tinkerbell dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Sundress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animal Kingdom outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas and I can't wait to start the next one!!
> 
> ~Melissa~


You did just lovely! I agree these fantastic seamstresses are so inspirational!



ncmomof2 said:


>


Wow, this is stunning, I love the length!


PurpleEars said:


> I am sure it will be stunning when it is done!


 Thanks for the vote of confidence!



MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!


These are so cute and useful! The mickey key rings are a fantastic touch!


smile5sunshine said:


> Oh I'm sure you will do JUST FINE with this dress. The fabric you picked is fabulous! I am totally crushing on pinwheels right now


 I would be lying if I said the pinwheels didnt play a major part in my choice of fabrics. I love them too!



DMGeurts said:


> I love your fabric choices, it's going to be really cute!
> 
> 
> D~



I'm excited to find out!!! Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## 4monkeys

QUESTION

I am looking to make a shirt for Christopher that matches a shirt Jonathon got for pixie dust from Effervescent.  I have not seen her on here in a while and I already PM'd her and haven't heard back yet.

Does anyone know who designed the Lightening McQueen?  It's not the same as Heather Sues (first place I looked). Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## mphalens

Blyssfull said:


> My computer decided to update and restart in mid-multiquote so here's to try number 2!
> 
> *Thank You everyone for sharing in my joy and your sweet words!! *
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Andrea- Are you coming to the meet in August? I ventured over to D~'s trip report and quickly got overwhelmed!  I know y'all have been talking about it there.
> 
> NOTHING YET! Can you believe it?!?! Today is my mom's birthday so I've been working on some projects for her. (I'll have to post pics later). Plus I want to make her one of the blankets with all the birth details on it but me and SEU are going at it. It won't rotate my lettering so if anyone has any advice, I would appreciate it!! I need to bite the bullet and buy some software, I use it all the time...-fingers crossed- hoping maybe I win some at the conference this weekend. Or a machine. I'm not picky.


Yay!  So glad you're coming to Charlotte in August!  

Happy Birthday to your Mom!

If you win a machine, I'll buy your 770 



VBAndrea said:


> I plan on coming -- hopefully!  I am hoping to come with just dd and we will be staying at Judy's house and going on a huge shopping field trip with Marianne   My dd is so excited to have a sleepover at Lisa's!  Of course, I haven't discussed any of this with dh yet -- hopefully he can take a day off work and do something fun with ds.  We are chatting a little on D's tr only in hopes of getting D to join us!  There's been a little chat on Judy's thread too and while I was in absence on Marianne's TR I saw my name threw around quite a few times.  So right now it's Judy, Lisa, myself and Marianne for certain -- I assume you are coming too (YAY!!!!!) and hopefully D.  We're also trying to talk Michelle into hitching a ride with Marianne.  I swear I'm leaving someone out -- who am I forgetting???
> 
> I can't help you with SEU because I've never tried it but I've heard embrid is more user friendly.    I will eventually likely break down and buy the one Ann has -- it just merges designs and I think you can do names with it too -- that's as far as I ever plan on going.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your mom!!!  And Happy Birthday to Amy's ds too -- CHRISTOPHER IS TWO TODAY!
> 
> And this morning I saw a discarded egg shell by our duck nest so it looks like yesterday was the ducklings birthday (no sightings of them yet) so they share a birthday with my doggies



Yay! for ducky baby birthdays!  and Yay! for Charlotte DISMeets!




4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am looking to make a shirt for Christopher that matches a shirt Jonathon got for pixie dust from Effervescent.  I have not seen her on here in a while and I already PM'd her and haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Does anyone know who designed the Lightening McQueen?  It's not the same as Heather Sues (first place I looked). Any help would be appreciated!!



99% sure it came from Sweet Peas Place . . .I just compared your pic to SPP as well as some other sites and it looks like it's SPP.


----------



## 4monkeys

mphalens said:


> 99% sure it came from Sweet Peas Place . . .I just compared your pic to SPP as well as some other sites and it looks like it's SPP.



Hmmmm... I went there and can't see any?!?!?  How do you get to see the disney stuf?


----------



## mphalens

4monkeys said:


> Hmmmm... I went there and can't see any?!?!?  How do you get to see the disney stuf?



Register and then send an email . . .Are you on Facebook?  Friend me and I can help  www.facebook.com/marianne.ps.stern


----------



## 4monkeys

mphalens said:


> Register and then send an email . . .Are you on Facebook?  Friend me and I can help  www.facebook.com/marianne.ps.stern



Request sent. I have a picture of my kiddos


----------



## PurpleEars

MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



Those keychains are great! I want to know where you got the Mickey key chains too!



VBAndrea said:


> And this morning I saw a discarded egg shell by our duck nest so it looks like yesterday was the ducklings birthday (no sightings of them yet) so they share a birthday with my doggies



Wow! Hopefully you will meet the ducklings soon!



ncmomof2 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.  Here is a picture of the back.  It is not the best because of the lighting.  There are three godets, so one is at the back.  The twirl is big!



This is a beautiful dress! I like the twirl factor!


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


>



I love the ariel dress and the smocking is gorgeous!



eecteacher82 said:


> great fabric choices the dress came out cute






SallyfromDE said:


> Then I was working on my Princess Aprons. They aren't totally done, as some of them need the little "charmers" hanging on them:


 
I love the outfits and the charmers my daughter really likes



4monkeys said:


> :



Where did you get the 2 applique?I have been looking for something like that for my daughters 2nd birthday in August since we will be at Disney that day.

I have the Mickey key rings and i got mine on ebay back in January.I'm pretty sure it was from China.


I had been busy sewing until my daughter got sick with a terrible cough and fever. She missed yesterday and today and she will be out of school tomarrow also. She is helping me try to turn a stripework skirt ( carlaC's) into one of her skorts with a solid waistband without using a yoke because she doesn't like them. Picky picky i say. Tomarrow will be round 2 of this fiasco.


----------



## Sandi S

I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:














I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.


----------



## 4monkeys

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I love the ariel dress and the smocking is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the outfits and the charmers my daughter really likes
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the 2 applique?I have been looking for something like that for my daughters 2nd birthday in August since we will be at Disney that day.
> 
> I have the Mickey key rings and i got mine on ebay back in January.I'm pretty sure it was from China.
> 
> 
> I had been busy sewing until my daughter got sick with a terrible cough and fever. She missed yesterday and today and she will be out of school tomarrow also. She is helping me try to turn a stripework skirt ( carlaC's) into one of her skorts with a solid waistband without using a yoke because she doesn't like them. Picky picky i say. Tomarrow will be round 2 of this fiasco.



Just peachy Applique, and Andrea did it on the shirt
They are on sale now for $1


----------



## Blyssfull

Sandi S said:


> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.



All the things you post are fantastic. I need to come take some sewing lessons!

I didn't want to disappoint so I whipped something out today.  






Is there a secret to the cute little collages you guys make in photobucket? I've been trying to play around with it, it's probably all right in front of my face. 

Here's a few more things I've done in the past two days:
For My Mom's Bday..









This is just a bag I found at the dollar store to embellish:





I actually made something for me for once..haha...It's a ITH business card holder. This is a FREE pattern on Digistitches.












I'm going to have to go back and correct the stitching for the vinyl on my sewing machine. I think I cut too close and the stitching pulled away. It's the last step of the ITH project and there's no satin stitch around the vinyl itself, I think next time I would add it before the satin stitching.

And I actually did something Disney! I made these for a mom of 6 kids (mostly foster with disabilities and issues I found on facebook going to disney). 







I'm planning on being in Charlotte.. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Has D~ told her husband yet? Maybe I should order a bag to help pay the ticket.  There's a bunch'o folks on facebook saying they are coming so hopefully there will be a good turn out. I hope we can find somewhere to hold us and all our fabric! I guess I should start saving up and cleaning out the trunk for all the fabric and thread I'm planning on coming home with.  

Marianne, I don't know if I want to part with my PE770... Maybe I'll just sale you the new one.


----------



## ban26ana

ColonelHathi said:


> Love this!  I am going to be attempting something very similar for DD soo, but 2 tiered patchwork ruffles.  It took be a bit to find a 2nd hand denim skirt to cut appart though, and now I'm just waiting for my DM in MI to bring some fabric with her when she visits in 2 weeks - then I can get started.
> 
> How hard was is to sew the ruffle onto the denim?  That's my bigest concern right now.  Did you repurpose a skirt or shorts/jeans?



I repurposed a pair of jeans that had a hole in the knee.  Once the lovely ladies on this thread taught me about a denim needle, I had no problem sewing the ruffles on.  



ColonelHathi said:


> OK, here ist goes.  Here's my first real sewing attempt (I don't count the SLR camera strap).  It is seriously flawed, I flipped the length/width when cutting the bodice pieces, figured that out with shirt #2.  So this turned out a little narrow and longer than it was supposed to. This will be 'donated' for my co-workers daugther and I will be making a new Tink shirt (same pattern, purple Tink fabric) for DD.
> 
> The pattern/tutorial if from toosweetpatterns on Etsy. Super easy and super cute. I got the tutorial for sizes 6-12, thinking DD will be in size 6 when we head to Disney (yes, I am getting a big head start).
> 
> Here goes my first picture post too.  Hope it's not ginormous!



Great job!  I'm new to this too, but I love what you did!



MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



I'm with everyone else.  Those key rings are awesome!!!



Sandi S said:


> I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.



Great job!!!  I've actually been reading a lot about how to make leotards.  My ODD is switching to team, so she's going to need more leos.  How hard was it?


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.


Fabulous!  Cute leotards are so expensive too -- I bet you can make them for half the price.  Usually I spend more money sewing, but I think you might save with a leotard.  Love the handstand pic, though I miss the cat model.



Blyssfull said:


> All the things you post are fantastic. I need to come take some sewing lessons!
> 
> I didn't want to disappoint so I whipped something out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a secret to the cute little collages you guys make in photobucket? I've been trying to play around with it, it's probably all right in front of my face.
> 
> Here's a few more things I've done in the past two days:
> For My Mom's Bday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a bag I found at the dollar store to embellish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made something for me for once..haha...It's a ITH business card holder. This is a FREE pattern on Digistitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and correct the stitching for the vinyl on my sewing machine. I think I cut too close and the stitching pulled away. It's the last step of the ITH project and there's no satin stitch around the vinyl itself, I think next time I would add it before the satin stitching.
> 
> And I actually did something Disney! I made these for a mom of 6 kids (mostly foster with disabilities and issues I found on facebook going to disney).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on being in Charlotte.. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Has D~ told her husband yet? Maybe I should order a bag to help pay the ticket.  There's a bunch'o folks on facebook saying they are coming so hopefully there will be a good turn out. I hope we can find somewhere to hold us and all our fabric! I guess I should start saving up and cleaning out the trunk for all the fabric and thread I'm planning on coming home with.
> 
> Marianne, I don't know if I want to part with my PE770... Maybe I'll just sale you the new one.


The burp cloth is my favorite -- I love the little clothesline!  ANd your mom's gifts look fab as well.

I think I would be afarid to use vinyl in my embroidery machine -- I hate using it on my regular machine unless I can sandwich it between two fabrics.  Even with a plastic foot it still stretches for me.

So who all on fb is coming?  I am not on fb.  And why would D need to tell her dh -- I haven't mentioned it to mine yet lol!

QUESTION
Has anyone on here been a tester for the Lucy dress?   I am interested in finding out how supportive it is.  While I do not have watermelons, I do have droopy coconuts.  And I have a party to go to in May that it would be perfect for -- and I have fabric too!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.


The leotard is so cute!  How fun that your dd was able to pick out the fabric that she wanted you make it from!  Can't wait to see the completed Little Mermaid outfit.  I hope your cat won't mind modeling the shorts too 



Blyssfull said:


> This is just a bag I found at the dollar store to embellish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I actually did something Disney! I made these for a mom of 6 kids (mostly foster with disabilities and issues I found on facebook going to disney).


Everything turned out great!  The business card holder looks very cute.  I hope you can fix the vinyl on it.  Nice that you made the adorable flip flops for the foster mom too.  I hope your mom likes her birthday presents.  Love the baby gift.  I knew you'd have to make something for the baby!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> Has anyone on here been a tester for the Lucy dress?   I am interested in finding out how supportive it is.  While I do not have watermelons, I do have droopy coconuts.  And I have a party to go to in May that it would be perfect for -- and I have fabric too!



No but I took a look at the pattern.  You could probably make it with the less revealing style of top and then use a halter style bra underneath it.   I am sure that the coconuts need the correct support.  It is a cute pattern!  It might be something that my girls would be willing to wear if I made one for them.


----------



## ncmomof2

Sandi S said:


> I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.



Wow!  That is amazing.  I can't imagine making something like that.  I have not even attempted knit fabric.


----------



## mphalens

Blyssfull said:


> I'm planning on being in Charlotte.. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Has D~ told her husband yet? Maybe I should order a bag to help pay the ticket.  There's a bunch'o folks on facebook saying they are coming so hopefully there will be a good turn out. I hope we can find somewhere to hold us and all our fabric! I guess I should start saving up and cleaning out the trunk for all the fabric and thread I'm planning on coming home with.
> 
> Marianne, I don't know if I want to part with my PE770... Maybe I'll just sale you the new one.



LOVE all the stuff you posted!!!  Where did you get that alphabet for the towels again???

Yay!  So glad you're coming up this summer!  As for the machine, you know I'd take whichever . . .I know, I know, it's hilarious that I already have hoop envy. . . I just can't understand why some designers will do part of a series WITH 4x4 designs and part of it with the smallest being 5x7 . . . 

Is that something I could "shrink" if I had software?  or no?


----------



## Blyssfull

mphalens said:


> LOVE all the stuff you posted!!!  Where did you get that alphabet for the towels again???
> 
> Yay!  So glad you're coming up this summer!  As for the machine, you know I'd take whichever . . .I know, I know, it's hilarious that I already have hoop envy. . . I just can't understand why some designers will do part of a series WITH 4x4 designs and part of it with the smallest being 5x7 . . .
> 
> Is that something I could "shrink" if I had software?  or no?




Thanks y'all!

I! have hoop envy. lol... I don't even know why, maybe it's just the fact I can't, I probably wouldn't use it. But I'd love to have a 6x10. Tho, I don't have needle envy yet.... bigger machines frighten me and so do their prices! My hoop envy mostly started with the cute pillowcase Kristi posted on JustPeachy... that was 6x10.  I use a lot of 4x4 designs though, because in order to add a name and do it all in the 5x7 hoop I have to use a smaller design so I don't have to hoop them separately. So a 6x10 would be nice in that aspect as well. 

The towel design I got from embprojects.com. She's awesome. It's $5 a month subscription and you can download as many as you want. I got a lot of cute ITH baby things and she even has a small ITH eye spy bag. 

I think I've read somewhere that designs and so forth are only able to shrink 30% without change so I dunno how that works.  I could always try it for you in SEU and you could test stitch it out. I've only changed sizes of fonts and a lot of times when I smush them down, they look funky.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Blyssfull said:


> All the things you post are fantastic. I need to come take some sewing lessons!
> 
> I didn't want to disappoint so I whipped something out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a secret to the cute little collages you guys make in photobucket? I've been trying to play around with it, it's probably all right in front of my face.
> 
> Here's a few more things I've done in the past two days:
> For My Mom's Bday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a bag I found at the dollar store to embellish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made something for me for once..haha...It's a ITH business card holder. This is a FREE pattern on Digistitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and correct the stitching for the vinyl on my sewing machine. I think I cut too close and the stitching pulled away. It's the last step of the ITH project and there's no satin stitch around the vinyl itself, I think next time I would add it before the satin stitching.
> 
> And I actually did something Disney! I made these for a mom of 6 kids (mostly foster with disabilities and issues I found on facebook going to disney).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on being in Charlotte.. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Has D~ told her husband yet? Maybe I should order a bag to help pay the ticket.  There's a bunch'o folks on facebook saying they are coming so hopefully there will be a good turn out. I hope we can find somewhere to hold us and all our fabric! I guess I should start saving up and cleaning out the trunk for all the fabric and thread I'm planning on coming home with.
> 
> Marianne, I don't know if I want to part with my PE770... Maybe I'll just sale you the new one.



WOW looks like you've been SUPER busy! Forgive me for asking, but what does ITH stand for???  I keep trying to think what it could be, but I'm stumped!  You are so sweet for making that mama a pair of disney flip flops! Everything looks great!



Sandi S said:


> I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.



YAY for the leotard!  Man you are really making me think I need to take a stab at sewing a swim suit for one of my kiddos. She is REALLY petite for her size and has absolutely NO butt so anything off the rack has a droopy bottom and I'm SO sick of it! Anyway, back to YOU! this looks so great and I'm sure she'll have the cutest outfits at class.



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I have the Mickey key rings and i got mine on ebay back in January.I'm pretty sure it was from China.
> 
> 
> I had been busy sewing until my daughter got sick with a terrible cough and fever. She missed yesterday and today and she will be out of school tomarrow also. She is helping me try to turn a stripework skirt ( carlaC's) into one of her skorts with a solid waistband without using a yoke because she doesn't like them. Picky picky i say. Tomarrow will be round 2 of this fiasco.



Oh thanks for the head's up about the Mickey key rings. might have to go stalk ebay in a bit. Sorry to hear your DD got sick. I really hope she's feeling much better today. 



VBAndrea said:


> I plan on coming -- hopefully!  I am hoping to come with just dd and we will be staying at Judy's house and going on a huge shopping field trip with Marianne   My dd is so excited to have a sleepover at Lisa's!  Of course, I haven't discussed any of this with dh yet -- hopefully he can take a day off work and do something fun with ds.  We are chatting a little on D's tr only in hopes of getting D to join us!  There's been a little chat on Judy's thread too and while I was in absence on Marianne's TR I saw my name threw around quite a few times.  So right now it's Judy, Lisa, myself and Marianne for certain -- I assume you are coming too (YAY!!!!!) and hopefully D.  We're also trying to talk Michelle into hitching a ride with Marianne.  I swear I'm leaving someone out -- who am I forgetting???
> 
> I can't help you with SEU because I've never tried it but I've heard embrid is more user friendly.    I will eventually likely break down and buy the one Ann has -- it just merges designs and I think you can do names with it too -- that's as far as I ever plan on going.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your mom!!!  And Happy Birthday to Amy's ds too -- CHRISTOPHER IS TWO TODAY!
> 
> And this morning I saw a discarded egg shell by our duck nest so it looks like yesterday was the ducklings birthday (no sightings of them yet) so they share a birthday with my doggies



HURRAY for baby Ducks! I can't wait until you get to see them and snag a picture.  I'm also eagerly awaiting pictures of your finished Dorthy Dress.




Okay, now for me! I finished the girls' fab 5 (6) skirts. now all I have to do is sew up my DS's outfit and then do the shirts to go with them! I swear, I am SOOOOO behind on doing the shirts that go with outfits!  


*edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.


Pics:

Daisy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minnie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





happy sewing!
Sunshine


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Blyssfull said:


> All the things you post are fantastic. I need to come take some sewing lessons!
> 
> I didn't want to disappoint so I whipped something out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a secret to the cute little collages you guys make in photobucket? I've been trying to play around with it, it's probably all right in front of my face.
> 
> Here's a few more things I've done in the past two days:
> For My Mom's Bday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a bag I found at the dollar store to embellish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made something for me for once..haha...It's a ITH business card holder. This is a FREE pattern on Digistitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and correct the stitching for the vinyl on my sewing machine. I think I cut too close and the stitching pulled away. It's the last step of the ITH project and there's no satin stitch around the vinyl itself, I think next time I would add it before the satin stitching.
> 
> And I actually did something Disney! I made these for a mom of 6 kids (mostly foster with disabilities and issues I found on facebook going to disney).



Everything looks amazing!


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now for me! I finished the girls' fab 5 (6) skirts. now all I have to do is sew up my DS's outfit and then do the shirts to go with them! I swear, I am SOOOOO behind on doing the shirts that go with outfits!
> 
> 
> *edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Daisy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sewing!
> Sunshine



I wanted to tell you that I still use that tutorial for a lot of inspiration.


----------



## sue_go_disney

Sandi S said:


> but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.



I LOVE Jalie!  What pattern did you use?  

I have made Jalie skating dresses, but haven't found a good gymnastics pattern yet.











(Rhinestones on sides of skirt)
I tried to shrink the photos, but I don't think it worked.


For those of you with fear of stretch fabric,
Jalie has some great sewing technique videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTZReQxc9r8&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2NDeR_yv-U&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BQzOR-WCgE&feature=relmfu
(Hope those links worked!)
Sue


----------



## Blyssfull

smile5sunshine said:


> WOW looks like you've been SUPER busy! Forgive me for asking, but what does ITH stand for???  I keep trying to think what it could be, but I'm stumped!  You are so sweet for making that mama a pair of disney flip flops! Everything looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY for the leotard!  Man you are really making me think I need to take a stab at sewing a swim suit for one of my kiddos. She is REALLY petite for her size and has absolutely NO butt so anything off the rack has a droopy bottom and I'm SO sick of it! Anyway, back to YOU! this looks so great and I'm sure she'll have the cutest outfits at class.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks for the head's up about the Mickey key rings. might have to go stalk ebay in a bit. Sorry to hear your DD got sick. I really hope she's feeling much better today.
> 
> 
> 
> HURRAY for baby Ducks! I can't wait until you get to see them and snag a picture.  I'm also eagerly awaiting pictures of your finished Dorthy Dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now for me! I finished the girls' fab 5 (6) skirts. now all I have to do is sew up my DS's outfit and then do the shirts to go with them! I swear, I am SOOOOO behind on doing the shirts that go with outfits!
> 
> 
> *edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Daisy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sewing!
> Sunshine



Love those! They are super cute! 

ITH= In the Hoop... they are these awesome little projects that you make completely in the hoop of your embroidery machine.


----------



## Sandi S

ban26ana said:


> I
> Great job!!!  I've actually been reading a lot about how to make leotards.  My ODD is switching to team, so she's going to need more leos.  How hard was it?



It is very easy - not hard at all, but I understand the intimidation factor. Use a stretch needle in the serger and sewing machine. It does seem to be cheaper - esp. considering once you buy the Jalie patterns you have every size you need.




sue_go_disney said:


> I LOVE Jalie!  What pattern did you use?
> 
> Sue








 - I have made both views of this.










 made this one here:


----------



## mphalens

Blyssfull said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> I! have hoop envy. lol... I don't even know why, maybe it's just the fact I can't, I probably wouldn't use it. But I'd love to have a 6x10. Tho, I don't have needle envy yet.... bigger machines frighten me and so do their prices! My hoop envy mostly started with the cute pillowcase Kristi posted on JustPeachy... that was 6x10.  I use a lot of 4x4 designs though, because in order to add a name and do it all in the 5x7 hoop I have to use a smaller design so I don't have to hoop them separately. So a 6x10 would be nice in that aspect as well.
> 
> The towel design I got from embprojects.com. She's awesome. It's $5 a month subscription and you can download as many as you want. I got a lot of cute ITH baby things and she even has a small ITH eye spy bag.
> 
> I think I've read somewhere that designs and so forth are only able to shrink 30% without change so I dunno how that works.  I could always try it for you in SEU and you could test stitch it out. I've only changed sizes of fonts and a lot of times when I smush them down, they look funky.



I'll have to go check that out . . . 

The designs look identical from the 5x7 to the 4x4 in the ones that come in 4x4, and IronMan & Thor don't look much different, so I'm hoping it's just a matter of oversight   Because -of course- the ones Finn most wants are IronMan, Thor, Capt America & The Hulk . . .because they're the 4 on his sneakers 



smile5sunshine said:


> *edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Daisy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute!!!  And the Donald skirt was too . . . Can't wait to see a pic of them all in action!!!  Thanks for sharing which tutorial you used too!
> happy sewing!
> Sunshine


----------



## Yoshiandi

I would love to know how I can help out with sending the shirts or pillows or both. We were granted a wish for our kids this past November and stayed there. To say Thank You seems pitiful for the amazing things they did for our kids. 

Please let me know how I can give back. 

Thanks! 

~Melissa~


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> I plan on coming -- hopefully!  I am hoping to come with just dd and we will be staying at Judy's house and going on a huge shopping field trip with Marianne   My dd is so excited to have a sleepover at Lisa's!  Of course, I haven't discussed any of this with dh yet -- hopefully he can take a day off work and do something fun with ds.  We are chatting a little on D's tr only in hopes of getting D to join us!  There's been a little chat on Judy's thread too and while I was in absence on Marianne's TR I saw my name threw around quite a few times.  So right now it's Judy, Lisa, myself and Marianne for certain -- I assume you are coming too (YAY!!!!!) and hopefully D.  We're also trying to talk Michelle into hitching a ride with Marianne.  I swear I'm leaving someone out -- who am I forgetting???



  I'll have to live vicariously through everyone as I don't think I will make it. But I do want to see LOTS & LOTS of pictures. 



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone know who designed the Lightening McQueen?  It's not the same as Heather Sues (first place I looked). Any help would be appreciated!!



I definitely know that is not Heather's as the mouth looks different.



Sandi S said:


> I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:



What a great job. 



Blyssfull said:


> All the things you post are fantastic. I need to come take some sewing lessons!
> 
> I didn't want to disappoint so I whipped something out today.



Everything is adorable.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> Has anyone on here been a tester for the Lucy dress?   I am interested in finding out how supportive it is.  While I do not have watermelons, I do have droopy coconuts.  And I have a party to go to in May that it would be perfect for -- and I have fabric too!



Teressa made one for her older daughter but she wore a tank top under it.



smile5sunshine said:


> *edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.
> Pics:
> 
> Daisy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sewing!
> Sunshine



I love that tutorial. The skirts are so cute.



sue_go_disney said:


> I have made Jalie skating dresses, but haven't found a good gymnastics pattern yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Nice job on the Skating dress, I still haven't tried using any kind of knit or stretch fabric yet.


----------



## DiznyDi

As always ladies, you have excelled in your designs!

Many thanks to whomever had the mickey head keychains.  I jumped right over to eBay, found them and bought them! 

Just loving this thread and all its creativity.


----------



## Blyssfull

Yoshiandi said:


> I would love to know how I can help out with sending the shirts or pillows or both. We were granted a wish for our kids this past November and stayed there. To say Thank You seems pitiful for the amazing things they did for our kids.
> 
> Please let me know how I can give back.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Melissa~




if you go check out www.disbiggive.com that's where we sign up for the big gives and all the information is there about the GKTW pillowcases. 




miprender said:


> I'll have to live vicariously through everyone as I don't think I will make it. But I do want to see LOTS & LOTS of pictures.



Awww, I wish you could make it


----------



## PurpleEars

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I had been busy sewing until my daughter got sick with a terrible cough and fever. She missed yesterday and today and she will be out of school tomarrow also. She is helping me try to turn a stripework skirt ( carlaC's) into one of her skorts with a solid waistband without using a yoke because she doesn't like them. Picky picky i say. Tomarrow will be round 2 of this fiasco.



I am sorry to hear that your daughter is sick. I hope she will recover quickly.



Sandi S said:


> I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.



Great job on the leotard! It looks like she likes it too!



Blyssfull said:


> All the things you post are fantastic. I need to come take some sewing lessons!
> 
> I didn't want to disappoint so I whipped something out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few more things I've done in the past two days:
> For My Mom's Bday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a bag I found at the dollar store to embellish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made something for me for once..haha...It's a ITH business card holder. This is a FREE pattern on Digistitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and correct the stitching for the vinyl on my sewing machine. I think I cut too close and the stitching pulled away. It's the last step of the ITH project and there's no satin stitch around the vinyl itself, I think next time I would add it before the satin stitching.
> 
> And I actually did something Disney! I made these for a mom of 6 kids (mostly foster with disabilities and issues I found on facebook going to disney).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on being in Charlotte.. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Has D~ told her husband yet? Maybe I should order a bag to help pay the ticket.  There's a bunch'o folks on facebook saying they are coming so hopefully there will be a good turn out. I hope we can find somewhere to hold us and all our fabric! I guess I should start saving up and cleaning out the trunk for all the fabric and thread I'm planning on coming home with.
> 
> Marianne, I don't know if I want to part with my PE770... Maybe I'll just sale you the new one.



It looks like you have been busy! This meet at Charlotte sounds fun, I so wish I could come!



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> Has anyone on here been a tester for the Lucy dress?   I am interested in finding out how supportive it is.  While I do not have watermelons, I do have droopy coconuts.  And I have a party to go to in May that it would be perfect for -- and I have fabric too!



I don't have an answer for you but I am not sure how much support it provides looking at the pictures. You may need to make it with a higher back for more support.



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now for me! I finished the girls' fab 5 (6) skirts. now all I have to do is sew up my DS's outfit and then do the shirts to go with them! I swear, I am SOOOOO behind on doing the shirts that go with outfits!
> 
> 
> *edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Daisy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sewing!
> Sunshine



Both skirts look great!



sue_go_disney said:


> I LOVE Jalie!  What pattern did you use?
> 
> I have made Jalie skating dresses, but haven't found a good gymnastics pattern yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Rhinestones on sides of skirt)
> I tried to shrink the photos, but I don't think it worked.
> 
> 
> For those of you with fear of stretch fabric,
> Jalie has some great sewing technique videos:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTZReQxc9r8&feature=channel&list=UL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2NDeR_yv-U&feature=relmfu
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BQzOR-WCgE&feature=relmfu
> (Hope those links worked!)
> Sue



Thanks for sharing the pictures and the links!



Yoshiandi said:


> I would love to know how I can help out with sending the shirts or pillows or both. We were granted a wish for our kids this past November and stayed there. To say Thank You seems pitiful for the amazing things they did for our kids.
> 
> Please let me know how I can give back.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Melissa~



Thank you for stepping up and thinking about GKTW. I assume you are looking at sending wishing pillows You can go to the GKTW website for more information and shipping address (they are also looking for other items too)

http://www.gktw.org/help/wishlist.asp?m=help


----------



## pyrxtc

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> Has anyone on here been a tester for the Lucy dress?   I am interested in finding out how supportive it is.  While I do not have watermelons, I do have droopy coconuts.  And I have a party to go to in May that it would be perfect for -- and I have fabric too!



What is "the Lucy dress " ???


----------



## MyCathryn

MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!



I have seen the mickey key chains before so I knew they existed.  I found them on ebay.


----------



## Sandi S

What's going on in Charlotte and when? I live in Sanford which is not too far away and I have to go to Charlotte on the 26th of next month to take care of some stuff (and visit Ikea)...trying to stay away from Mary Jo's!

I was going to sew up the shorts I had cut, but decided I needed to mess with fabric, so I cut a simple skirt for myself from a couple of really pretty Patty Young/Michael Miller fabrics and then used some of the leftover pieces toward cutting this:

pattern & waistband




the mish-mash strips & squares - after I laid them out, I stacked them in order of use





It's the Pink Fig "Mish Mash" skirt and I plan to make it up then applique some safari-themed characters on it. It's obviously headed into being an Animal Kingdom outfit.


----------



## VBAndrea

Since a lot have been inquiring about the ducks I will post, though I don't want to.  Mom and Dad were out all day they were hatching, and the next day there were a couple of discarded shells by the nest.  Mom is supposed to stay on the nest, but again both Mom and Dad were out the next day.  I even fed them.  In the afternoon Dad left and Lily sat in a pot that is in the middle of the pot.  She sat there a few hours and when it was dark she disappeared.  Yesterday no one was there.  I went near the nest and heard nothing.  DH checked the nest when he got home because he can see her in it from a certain angle.  The nest is empty.  Then I found a few eggshells scattered in the yard way back away from the nest toward a wooded lot behind our house.  We fear once the ducks started hatching a predator (fox, raccoon or opossum) must have walked off with what it could.  Lily must have been sitting in the pot mourning.  I bawled   I'm still teary eyed and upset.  We haven't told the kids yet.  Not sure if I should just lie to them and tell them she must have taken the ducklings to a new spot for better feeding (which ducks often do according to what we read) or if we should tell them what we found.  I kept goin to the pond looking all evening for Lily.  And what's really weird is we have a bunch of tiger lilies planted in our yard and they are no where near blooming yet, but among them there is one odd white lily that was bloomed yesterday.  OK, now I'm crying again, so let me get to commenting on sewing.




smile5sunshine said:


> HURRAY for baby Ducks! I can't wait until you get to see them and snag a picture.  I'm also eagerly awaiting pictures of your finished Dorthy Dress.
> 
> 
> Okay, now for me! I finished the girls' fab 5 (6) skirts. now all I have to do is sew up my DS's outfit and then do the shirts to go with them! I swear, I am SOOOOO behind on doing the shirts that go with outfits!
> 
> 
> *edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Daisy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sewing!
> Sunshine


I love the skirts! I can't wait to see what you pair them with.  Did your serger behave for this set?

Dorothy is hanging in the laundry room -- I really need to snap photos.  DD whined for her final fitting b/c we had been given a costume from another mom whose dd outgrew it and when my dd tried it on it itched her to death and she was so fearful it was going to be itchy -- in her little pea brain if one thing itched apparently another would too.  Once she got it on she said it felt like she was naked, so maybe I can have her put it back on for a photo.  If not I'll get pics May 7 which is dress rehearsal and the teacher asked me if I could help the kids with costuming and such that day so I get a preview of the play -- yay!  They are doing the dress rehearsal for one of the preschool classes.




Yoshiandi said:


> I would love to know how I can help out with sending the shirts or pillows or both. We were granted a wish for our kids this past November and stayed there. To say Thank You seems pitiful for the amazing things they did for our kids.
> 
> Please let me know how I can give back.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~Melissa~


If you click on the link in my siggie you can sign up for access to the Big Give.  On the BG site is a thread about the pillows, instructions for making them and address to send them.  Amy, who stayed at GKTW as wel, is going down in June and she made a bunch to take down and I have fabric to make 24 more which I will send down with her.



pyrxtc said:


> What is "the Lucy dress " ???


It's a new Sisboom (Carla) pattern on YCMT.  It's a halter style dress with an open back, hence no bra.  It's really pretty though.



Sandi S said:


> What's going on in Charlotte and when? I live in Sanford which is not too far away and I have to go to Charlotte on the 26th of next month to take care of some stuff (and visit Ikea)...trying to stay away from Mary Jo's!
> 
> I was going to sew up the shorts I had cut, but decided I needed to mess with fabric, so I cut a simple skirt for myself from a couple of really pretty Patty Young/Michael Miller fabrics and then used some of the leftover pieces toward cutting this:
> 
> pattern & waistband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mish-mash strips & squares - after I laid them out, I stacked them in order of use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Pink Fig "Mish Mash" skirt and I plan to make it up then applique some safari-themed characters on it. It's obviously headed into being an Animal Kingdom outfit.


In August Lisa B is flying in to visit Judy -- do you know who they are?  Lisa has been on Dis forever -- she doesn't sew but she is a huge part of the BG sending gift cards and pixie dust so she knows all of us sewers -- she comes over here from time to time too.  Judy's dd went on a Wish Trip in the fall -- they became friends through Dis.  Lisa lives out west, Judy lives in Charlotte.  So when Lisa comes to visit Judy, Marianne is meeting up with them as she lives in Charlotte too.  I am driving down for one or two nights and I know Beth is coming as well.  I have no idea who else is coming.  We are trying to talk D into coming -- she met Marianne in real life already.  Marianne is taking us on some field trips to all her shopping destinations   Once dates are finalized I will let you know so you can join in on the fun!  

I can't wait to see the Pink Fig skirt -- love the great variety of fabrics!


----------



## sue_go_disney

Sandi S said:


> - I have made both views of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I just went and ordered this pattern.  I like that the armholes are binding and not elastic.  That is what I had problems with on the last one I made.  Ended up being too short when I put in the elastic!
> Sue


----------



## Blyssfull

PurpleEars said:


> back for more support.
> 
> 
> 
> Both skirts look great!
> 
> 
> Thank you for stepping up and thinking about GKTW. I assume you are looking at sending wishing pillows You can go to the GKTW website for more information and shipping address (they are also looking for other items too)
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/help/wishlist.asp?m=help[/QUOTE
> 
> I wish you could make it. You could always just fly to MN where D~ is then hop on the flight with her to Charlotte!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since a lot have been inquiring about the ducks I will post, though I don't want to.  Mom and Dad were out all day they were hatching, and the next day there were a couple of discarded shells by the nest.  Mom is supposed to stay on the nest, but again both Mom and Dad were out the next day.  I even fed them.  In the afternoon Dad left and Lily sat in a pot that is in the middle of the pot.  She sat there a few hours and when it was dark she disappeared.  Yesterday no one was there.  I went near the nest and heard nothing.  DH checked the nest when he got home because he can see her in it from a certain angle.  The nest is empty.  Then I found a few eggshells scattered in the yard way back away from the nest toward a wooded lot behind our house.  We fear once the ducks started hatching a predator (fox, raccoon or opossum) must have walked off with what it could.  Lily must have been sitting in the pot mourning.  I bawled   I'm still teary eyed and upset.  We haven't told the kids yet.  Not sure if I should just lie to them and tell them she must have taken the ducklings to a new spot for better feeding (which ducks often do according to what we read) or if we should tell them what we found.  I kept goin to the pond looking all evening for Lily.  And what's really weird is we have a bunch of tiger lilies planted in our yard and they are no where near blooming yet, but among them there is one odd white lily that was bloomed yesterday.  OK, now I'm crying again, so let me get to commenting on sewing.
> 
> It's a new Sisboom (Carla) pattern on YCMT.  It's a halter style dress with an open back, hence no bra.  It's really pretty though.
> 
> 
> In August Lisa B is flying in to visit Judy -- do you know who they are?  Lisa has been on Dis forever -- she doesn't sew but she is a huge part of the BG sending gift cards and pixie dust so she knows all of us sewers -- she comes over here from time to time too.  Judy's dd went on a Wish Trip in the fall -- they became friends through Dis.  Lisa lives out west, Judy lives in Charlotte.  So when Lisa comes to visit Judy, Marianne is meeting up with them as she lives in Charlotte too.  I am driving down for one or two nights and I know Beth is coming as well.  I have no idea who else is coming.  We are trying to talk D into coming -- she met Marianne in real life already.  Marianne is taking us on some field trips to all her shopping destinations   Once dates are finalized I will let you know so you can join in on the fun!
> 
> I can't wait to see the Pink Fig skirt -- love the great variety of fabrics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that Lucy dress. I think it's going to look fabulous on you.
> 
> As of now, the date for the Dismeet in Charlotte is the weekend of August 18th. Last I counted on facebook there were about 16 planning on coming.
Click to expand...


----------



## cajunfan

VBAndrea said:


> Since a lot have been inquiring about the ducks I will post, though I don't want to.  Mom and Dad were out all day they were hatching, and the next day there were a couple of discarded shells by the nest.  Mom is supposed to stay on the nest, but again both Mom and Dad were out the next day.  I even fed them.  In the afternoon Dad left and Lily sat in a pot that is in the middle of the pot.  She sat there a few hours and when it was dark she disappeared.  Yesterday no one was there.  I went near the nest and heard nothing.  DH checked the nest when he got home because he can see her in it from a certain angle.  The nest is empty.  Then I found a few eggshells scattered in the yard way back away from the nest toward a wooded lot behind our house.  We fear once the ducks started hatching a predator (fox, raccoon or opossum) must have walked off with what it could.  Lily must have been sitting in the pot mourning.  I bawled   I'm still teary eyed and upset.  We haven't told the kids yet.  Not sure if I should just lie to them and tell them she must have taken the ducklings to a new spot for better feeding (which ducks often do according to what we read) or if we should tell them what we found.  I kept goin to the pond looking all evening for Lily.  And what's really weird is we have a bunch of tiger lilies planted in our yard and they are no where near blooming yet, but among them there is one odd white lily that was bloomed yesterday.  OK, now I'm crying again, so let me get to commenting on sewing.



Aww Andrea...I am so sorry to hear this...poor mama duck....

Lynn


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> the mish-mash strips & squares - after I laid them out, I stacked them in order of use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Pink Fig "Mish Mash" skirt and I plan to make it up then applique some safari-themed characters on it. It's obviously headed into being an Animal Kingdom outfit.


Sandi- Don't you applique first and then sew?  That's what I usually do.  I love the fabric and colors.  It is going to be adorable.  What kind of top are you going to make to do with it?



VBAndrea said:


> Since a lot have been inquiring about the ducks I will post, though I don't want to.  Mom and Dad were out all day they were hatching, and the next day there were a couple of discarded shells by the nest.  Mom is supposed to stay on the nest, but again both Mom and Dad were out the next day.  I even fed them.  In the afternoon Dad left and Lily sat in a pot that is in the middle of the pot.  She sat there a few hours and when it was dark she disappeared.  Yesterday no one was there.
> 
> 
> Dorothy is hanging in the laundry room -- I really need to snap photos.
> 
> 
> In August Lisa B is flying in to visit Judy -- do you know who they are?  Lisa has been on Dis forever -- she doesn't sew but she is a huge part of the BG sending gift cards and pixie dust so she knows all of us sewers -- she comes over here from time to time too.  Judy's dd went on a Wish Trip in the fall -- they became friends through Dis.  Lisa lives out west, Judy lives in Charlotte.  So when Lisa comes to visit Judy, Marianne is meeting up with them as she lives in Charlotte too.  I am driving down for one or two nights and I know Beth is coming as well.  I have no idea who else is coming.  We are trying to talk D into coming -- she met Marianne in real life already.  Marianne is taking us on some field trips to all her shopping destinations   Once dates are finalized I will let you know so you can join in on the fun!



Sorry about your duckling babies!  We had something similar happen here a few years ago.  Two birds built their next inside a fence post with a hole in it.  We saw the baby birds hatch and the mom and dad flying in and out to feed them.  Then the next day, no parents and no baby birds either.  I don't know if a snake or a fox or a raccoon got them but something certainly did. It was hard for my kids at first but it is what nature is all about.  

Can't wait to see your Dorothy costume!

I hadn't heard anything about the meet up in Charlotte.  But I haven't had time to read D's trip report lately and when I was reading it, I was soooooo far behind.


----------



## casper_jj11

Sandi S said:


> I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.



I Love it! Gymnastics leotards is one of my next projects once we return.



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now for me! I finished the girls' fab 5 (6) skirts. now all I have to do is sew up my DS's outfit and then do the shirts to go with them! I swear, I am SOOOOO behind on doing the shirts that go with outfits!
> 
> 
> *edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Daisy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sewing!
> Sunshine



Gorgeous!

VBAndrea - So sorry to hear about the little duckies.



Thanks so much for the compliments on the Little Mermaid dress. For those that asked, its the Marissa pattern from SisBoom. 

I haven't had much time to sew lately. Still one project and a few finishing touches that need to happen. I realized last night that its pretty much just 2 wks before our trip so I'm starting to stress. I'm plugging away on the skirt today though. I discovered the my brand new rotary cutter is warped or something. It only cuts a bit and I've been having to go back and cut 'blanks' as such that are left in the fabric. Its a pain in the butt. Go figure, it'll slice the finger of my DS4 who managed to figure out how to remove the safety cover on it in the two minutes he was left alone but won't cut freaking fabric. I frayed so much fabric that most of this stripwork skirt ended up being cut by hand. Grrrr.


----------



## 4monkeys

Blyssfull said:


> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for stepping up and thinking about GKTW. I assume you are looking at sending wishing pillows You can go to the GKTW website for more information and shipping address (they are also looking for other items too)
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/help/wishlist.asp?m=help[/QUOTE
> 
> As of now, the date for the Dismeet in Charlotte is the weekend of August 18th. Last I counted on facebook there were about 16 planning on coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GKTW rocks!!!!
> 
> I am planning to try to go to Charlotte too!! If Allison is feeling well enough anyway.  How do you get to the facebook page???
Click to expand...


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

MyCathryn said:


> I decided not to sewing any clothing for our trip this time... well so far I should say.  So I made fabric keychains for the girls going.  Just wanted to share. Simple project and super cute!!


These are super cute!  I'll have to find the mickey heads online.



casper_jj11 said:


> Here's my latest addition to our May trip. I planned on bringin half the outfits because we'll have laundry machines this trip and I've made too much! Gonna be one outfit a day (or two)... just don't tell DH ok.
> 
> Here's the front:


I love this and am thinking of making the adult version for me (someday).



Sandi S said:


> I have a pair of shorts to match the Little Mermaid top ready to sew, but in the meantime, I did this for DD to wear to gymnastics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never would have though leotards would be so fun to make, but I got a bunch of appropriate fabric and just let Gracie pick somethings to put together and adapted a Jalie pattern.



If my dd continues with gymnastics, I think I might look into making her something like this.  Thanks also for posting the videos.



Blyssfull said:


> And I actually did something Disney! I made these for a mom of 6 kids (mostly foster with disabilities and issues I found on facebook going to disney).


You've been very busy.



smile5sunshine said:


> *edit* I almost forgot to add this. I made these skirts using the "May Day Skirt" tutorial found here: http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html and then added on the sash/bow.
> 
> 
> Pics:
> 
> Daisy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy sewing!
> Sunshine


 Love these skirts and I have bookmarked the tutorial for future use!




VBAndrea said:


> Since a lot have been inquiring about the ducks I will post, though I don't want to.  Mom and Dad were out all day they were hatching, and the next day there were a couple of discarded shells by the nest.  Mom is supposed to stay on the nest, but again both Mom and Dad were out the next day.  I even fed them.  In the afternoon Dad left and Lily sat in a pot that is in the middle of the pot.  She sat there a few hours and when it was dark she disappeared.  Yesterday no one was there.  I went near the nest and heard nothing.  DH checked the nest when he got home because he can see her in it from a certain angle.  The nest is empty.  Then I found a few eggshells scattered in the yard way back away from the nest toward a wooded lot behind our house.  We fear once the ducks started hatching a predator (fox, raccoon or opossum) must have walked off with what it could.  Lily must have been sitting in the pot mourning.  I bawled   I'm still teary eyed and upset.  We haven't told the kids yet.  Not sure if I should just lie to them and tell them she must have taken the ducklings to a new spot for better feeding (which ducks often do according to what we read) or if we should tell them what we found.  I kept goin to the pond looking all evening for Lily.  And what's really weird is we have a bunch of tiger lilies planted in our yard and they are no where near blooming yet, but among them there is one odd white lily that was bloomed yesterday.  OK, now I'm crying again, so let me get to commenting on sewing.


Sorry to hear about the ducklings.


----------



## 4monkeys

Christopher's birthday shirt!! Thanks Andrea!! I know they are blurry...

Haven't been around much as Allison has been continuing to not feel well. They have stopped her current treatments as it has been determined it has yet again failed.  She is not eating and supposed to be on a pediasure liquid diet.  (although I am not always able to get her to drink it all)  IF all goes well with her testing in the next week, she will be able to start a new treatment by the end of next week.  Please pray for Allison!! It's terrible to see how much pain she is in. I am trying to check in and read, but not able to post as much! Thanks!!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

You all rock!  Thank you to everyone thaat took the time to complement my 'Ariel' dress and little girl.  I'm a slow sewer, but I love how it turned out.  

I'm almost done with the Cars dress.  It's amazing how fast it made up when I wasn't smocking, rolling roses, etc.  LOL  The diaper cover that I made for it, took me longer than the dress!  

You all have made some wonderful items!

I in LOVE with the princess t-shirts and aprons over jeans.  What a clever idea.  They are wonderful and I can totally see girls falling in love with them.  I want one for myself!

Thanks also for the encouragement to make some items for myself.  I'm in the process of losing weight and might try it soon.


----------



## mphalens

I totally forgot to quote anything . . .so here goes from my memory!

Great gymnastics outfits!  I'd be scared to try outfits like those . . . and you did a fabulous job!

Andrea - so sorry about the baby ducks    I can't wait to see pictures of your Dorothy outfit!  I totally get your DD's "itchy issues"  I SOOOOO used to be the same way as a kid!

Everyone should come to Charlotte for the DISmeet!  Come one, come all!  And if you're on Facebook, friend me and I can add you to the group page for more info  http://www.facebook.com/marianne.ps.stern

Amy - so sorry to hear your DD is having a setback   I'll pray she can start a new treatment asap!


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Sandi- Don't you applique first and then sew?  That's what I usually do.  I love the fabric and colors.  It is going to be adorable.  What kind of top are you going to make to do with it?



I usually applique, then sew, but my appliques are big and I want to be able to play around with placement, so I will stitch them onto white interlock knit and then applique the appliques...

The top will be a sleeveless t-shirt with side gathers (Ottobre pattern).



4monkeys said:


> Christopher's birthday shirt!! Thanks Andrea!! I know they are blurry...
> 
> Haven't been around much as Allison has been continuing to not feel well. They have stopped her current treatments as it has been determined it has yet again failed.  She is not eating and supposed to be on a pediasure liquid diet.  (although I am not always able to get her to drink it all)  IF all goes well with her testing in the next week, she will be able to start a new treatment by the end of next week.  Please pray for Allison!! It's terrible to see how much pain she is in. I am trying to check in and read, but not able to post as much! Thanks!!!



That is very cute on the little guy! I hope your DD is feeling better soon.


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> Christopher's birthday shirt!! Thanks Andrea!! I know they are blurry...
> 
> Haven't been around much as Allison has been continuing to not feel well.


Your little guy is a real cutie and his shirt is adorable too!  Happy birthday to him!  I hope that Allison starts to feel better soon.



Sandi S said:


> I usually applique, then sew, but my appliques are big and I want to be able to play around with placement, so I will stitch them onto white interlock knit and then applique the appliques...
> 
> The top will be a sleeveless t-shirt with side gathers (Ottobre pattern).



Sandi- why did you choose white interlock knit to applique onto?  I know a lot of people have been appliqueing onto felt and then sewing that onto their shirts/dresses/skirts.  I've done that and I've appliqued onto muslin quite a bit.  I can't wait to see your finished outfit.  It is going to be quite different than the usual Animal Kingdom outfits.  I've never used an Ottobre pattern.  Are they the German company that does the magazine?

Also wanted to tell you that you inspired me and I made myself a dress.  It is extremely simple, only had 3 pattern pieces.  It turned out better than I thought it would.  I ordered a Burda pattern to try next. It came the other day.  I have to figure out how to adjust the pattern for my shape.  I've only done that once before and it wasn't entirely successful.  LOL!  I also joined that Sewing Pattern review board so that I could read some reviews.  Although I do tend to make the same patterns over and over again.


----------



## miprender

Sandi... I lost your quote but love all the fabrics you picked out.




VBAndrea said:


> Since a lot have been inquiring about the ducks I will post, though I don't want to.  Mom and Dad were out all day they were hatching, and the next day there were a couple of discarded shells by the nest.  Mom is supposed to stay on the nest, but again both Mom and Dad were out the next day.  I even fed them.  In the afternoon Dad left and Lily sat in a pot that is in the middle of the pot.  She sat there a few hours and when it was dark she disappeared.  Yesterday no one was there.  I went near the nest and heard nothing.  DH checked the nest when he got home because he can see her in it from a certain angle.  The nest is empty.  Then I found a few eggshells scattered in the yard way back away from the nest toward a wooded lot behind our house.  We fear once the ducks started hatching a predator (fox, raccoon or opossum) must have walked off with what it could.  Lily must have been sitting in the pot mourning.  I bawled   I'm still teary eyed and upset.  We haven't told the kids yet.  Not sure if I should just lie to them and tell them she must have taken the ducklings to a new spot for better feeding (which ducks often do according to what we read) or if we should tell them what we found.  I kept goin to the pond looking all evening for Lily.  And what's really weird is we have a bunch of tiger lilies planted in our yard and they are no where near blooming yet, but among them there is one odd white lily that was bloomed yesterday.  OK, now I'm crying again, so let me get to commenting on sewing.



 So sorry to hear about you ducks. 



4monkeys said:


> Christopher's birthday shirt!! Thanks Andrea!! I know they are blurry...
> 
> Haven't been around much as Allison has been continuing to not feel well. They have stopped her current treatments as it has been determined it has yet again failed.  She is not eating and supposed to be on a pediasure liquid diet.  (although I am not always able to get her to drink it all)  IF all goes well with her testing in the next week, she will be able to start a new treatment by the end of next week.  Please pray for Allison!! It's terrible to see how much pain she is in. I am trying to check in and read, but not able to post as much! Thanks!!!



Cute picture  I hope your DD feels better.


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Sandi- why did you choose white interlock knit to applique onto?  I know a lot of people have been appliqueing onto felt and then sewing that onto their shirts/dresses/skirts.  I've done that and I've appliqued onto muslin quite a bit.  I can't wait to see your finished outfit.  It is going to be quite different than the usual Animal Kingdom outfits.  I've never used an Ottobre pattern.  Are they the German company that does the magazine?
> 
> Also wanted to tell you that you inspired me and I made myself a dress.  It is extremely simple, only had 3 pattern pieces.  It turned out better than I thought it would.  I ordered a Burda pattern to try next. It came the other day.  I have to figure out how to adjust the pattern for my shape.  I've only done that once before and it wasn't entirely successful.  LOL!  I also joined that Sewing Pattern review board so that I could read some reviews.  Although I do tend to make the same patterns over and over again.



I chose white interlock b/c the stuff I have is pre-shrunk, it washes well, it's lightweight enough, and I can leave a border of white (to make the colors pop) without worrying about fraying. Also, I have a lot of it I got on sale...

Ottobre is actually from Finland - I get it by subscription for about $66 US per year for 6 issues w/shipping (4 kids, 2 womens) - wonderful magazine! 

I have the same screenname at Pattern Review as the Dis - and about 680 reviews I think...yay for sewing for you! Why should the kids get all the products of our sewing? After I finish G's shorts and the Animal Kingdom outfit, I plan to sew my skirt and have something new to wear to work Monday. That might be ambitious though if I don't get off the Dis and FB and actual work on test questions while I stitch out safari appliques.


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> What is "the Lucy dress " ???



It is the new pattern from SisBoom on youcanmakethis. It's a halter style dress for adults.



Sandi S said:


> I was going to sew up the shorts I had cut, but decided I needed to mess with fabric, so I cut a simple skirt for myself from a couple of really pretty Patty Young/Michael Miller fabrics and then used some of the leftover pieces toward cutting this:
> 
> pattern & waistband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mish-mash strips & squares - after I laid them out, I stacked them in order of use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Pink Fig "Mish Mash" skirt and I plan to make it up then applique some safari-themed characters on it. It's obviously headed into being an Animal Kingdom outfit.



Oh that's a nice assortment of materials! I can't wait to see the finished product!



VBAndrea said:


> Since a lot have been inquiring about the ducks I will post, though I don't want to.  Mom and Dad were out all day they were hatching, and the next day there were a couple of discarded shells by the nest.  Mom is supposed to stay on the nest, but again both Mom and Dad were out the next day.  I even fed them.  In the afternoon Dad left and Lily sat in a pot that is in the middle of the pot.  She sat there a few hours and when it was dark she disappeared.  Yesterday no one was there.  I went near the nest and heard nothing.  DH checked the nest when he got home because he can see her in it from a certain angle.  The nest is empty.  Then I found a few eggshells scattered in the yard way back away from the nest toward a wooded lot behind our house.  We fear once the ducks started hatching a predator (fox, raccoon or opossum) must have walked off with what it could.  Lily must have been sitting in the pot mourning.  I bawled   I'm still teary eyed and upset.  We haven't told the kids yet.  Not sure if I should just lie to them and tell them she must have taken the ducklings to a new spot for better feeding (which ducks often do according to what we read) or if we should tell them what we found.  I kept goin to the pond looking all evening for Lily.  And what's really weird is we have a bunch of tiger lilies planted in our yard and they are no where near blooming yet, but among them there is one odd white lily that was bloomed yesterday.  OK, now I'm crying again, so let me get to commenting on sewing.
> 
> Dorothy is hanging in the laundry room -- I really need to snap photos.  DD whined for her final fitting b/c we had been given a costume from another mom whose dd outgrew it and when my dd tried it on it itched her to death and she was so fearful it was going to be itchy -- in her little pea brain if one thing itched apparently another would too.  Once she got it on she said it felt like she was naked, so maybe I can have her put it back on for a photo.  If not I'll get pics May 7 which is dress rehearsal and the teacher asked me if I could help the kids with costuming and such that day so I get a preview of the play -- yay!  They are doing the dress rehearsal for one of the preschool classes.



So sorry to hear about the ducklings. Poor ducks!

I can't wait to see pictures of Dorothy. I am sorry that your DD had problems with an itchy costume!



Blyssfull said:


> I wish you could make it. You could always just fly to MN where D~ is then hop on the flight with her to Charlotte!
> 
> As of now, the date for the Dismeet in Charlotte is the weekend of August 18th. Last I counted on facebook there were about 16 planning on coming.



Awww that's too bad. We have already made plans to spend that weekend with our best friends (they live half way across the country so we don't get to spend time together very often). Besides, the airfare is probably going to kill my budget (flying across the boarder = $$$)!



casper_jj11 said:


> I haven't had much time to sew lately. Still one project and a few finishing touches that need to happen. I realized last night that its pretty much just 2 wks before our trip so I'm starting to stress. I'm plugging away on the skirt today though. I discovered the my brand new rotary cutter is warped or something. It only cuts a bit and I've been having to go back and cut 'blanks' as such that are left in the fabric. Its a pain in the butt. Go figure, it'll slice the finger of my DS4 who managed to figure out how to remove the safety cover on it in the two minutes he was left alone but won't cut freaking fabric. I frayed so much fabric that most of this stripwork skirt ended up being cut by hand. Grrrr.



Until you get a new blade, you can always cut fabric over and over a few times with the rotary cutter. Chances are the "bad" part won't ended up on the same part of the fabric you try to cut if you cut along the line a few times.



4monkeys said:


> Christopher's birthday shirt!! Thanks Andrea!! I know they are blurry...
> 
> Haven't been around much as Allison has been continuing to not feel well. They have stopped her current treatments as it has been determined it has yet again failed.  She is not eating and supposed to be on a pediasure liquid diet.  (although I am not always able to get her to drink it all)  IF all goes well with her testing in the next week, she will be able to start a new treatment by the end of next week.  Please pray for Allison!! It's terrible to see how much pain she is in. I am trying to check in and read, but not able to post as much! Thanks!!!



Happy belated birthday to Christopher! I am sorry that Alison is not feeling well. I will pray for successful testing and a new treatment that will make a difference for her.


----------



## mphalens

Hmm . . . okay, Sandi, where is the link for that pattern review board?  I think I need to check this out 

I spent the afternoon working on my Trip Report!   Woohoo 
I did 13 new "pages" to complete Day 4 of our trip!


----------



## cogero

I am going to talk to G about a quick trip to Charlotte for the meet with J and possibly C.

IT is a cheap flight and I would love to hit MaryJos again


----------



## Sandi S

mphalens said:


> Hmm . . . okay, Sandi, where is the link for that pattern review board?  I think I need to check this out
> 
> I spent the afternoon working on my Trip Report!   Woohoo
> I did 13 new "pages" to complete Day 4 of our trip!




Pattern Review - gallery

Pattern Review Message Boards



cogero said:


> I am going to talk to G about a quick trip to Charlotte for the meet with J and possibly C.
> 
> IT is a cheap flight and I would love to hit MaryJos again



I just noticed you are in Queens - do you ever go shop for fabric in the garment district of Manhatten? I went to college not far from you - Hofstra University in Hempstead, NY, but I wasn't a sewer at the time. I haven't been back to NY since 1997 and I want to take my kids sometime in the next year or two...but all I really want to do is hit the garment district (Mood...pretend I am on Project Runway, lol).

I'm working on the skirt I started last night - not sure where Daisy will end up, but isn't she cute?


----------



## BBGirl

Sandi S said:


> I chose white interlock b/c the stuff I have is pre-shrunk, it washes well, it's lightweight enough, and I can leave a border of white (to make the colors pop) without worrying about fraying. Also, I have a lot of it I got on sale...
> 
> Ottobre is actually from Finland - I get it by subscription for about $66 US per year for 6 issues w/shipping (4 kids, 2 womens) - wonderful magazine!
> 
> I have the same screenname at Pattern Review as the Dis - and about 680 reviews I think...yay for sewing for you! Why should the kids get all the products of our sewing? After I finish G's shorts and the Animal Kingdom outfit, I plan to sew my skirt and have something new to wear to work Monday. That might be ambitious though if I don't get off the Dis and FB and actual work on test questions while I stitch out safari appliques.



I actually subscribed. So excited I can't wait for my first issue to get here  I think I look at the web page with the designs everyday lol.  It was your breakdown of value that talked me into it lol.  So thanks


----------



## Sandi S

BBGirl said:


> I actually subscribed. So excited I can't wait for my first issue to get here  I think I look at the web page with the designs everyday lol.  It was your breakdown of value that talked me into it lol.  So thanks



He he he...enabling...I love it!

I do love these magazines, though!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Sandi S said:


> I chose white interlock b/c the stuff I have is pre-shrunk, it washes well, it's lightweight enough, and I can leave a border of white (to make the colors pop) without worrying about fraying. Also, I have a lot of it I got on sale...
> 
> Ottobre is actually from Finland - I get it by subscription for about $66 US per year for 6 issues w/shipping (4 kids, 2 womens) - wonderful magazine!
> 
> I have the same screenname at Pattern Review as the Dis - and about 680 reviews I think...yay for sewing for you! Why should the kids get all the products of our sewing? After I finish G's shorts and the Animal Kingdom outfit, I plan to sew my skirt and have something new to wear to work Monday. That might be ambitious though if I don't get off the Dis and FB and actual work on test questions while I stitch out safari appliques.



I had never thought about knit for this, but you're right it would be a great base now that you've explained it.  Thanks for the inspiration!  I can't wait to see your Animal Kingdom outfit.  



Sandi S said:


> I'm working on the skirt I started last night - not sure where Daisy will end up, but isn't she cute?



Adorable!  Are you doing Patchwork?



Sandi S said:


> He he he...enabling...I love it!
> 
> I do love these magazines, though!



You have almost enabled me to get it also!  LOL


Sandi, do you have any photos of the items you've made for yourself?  I'd love some inspiration.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Good morning ladies....WOW, I have not been on this thread in many, many months...I was told to stay away.   It used to be my escape, as I drooled over EVERYTHING that I WILL some day learn to make, if I am ever able to get a machine. And you should see my little fabric "stash"....someday....

My name is Judy. My friend Lisa B (mommy2mrb) and I seemed to have inspired a big trip to Charlotte for some...and I am certain there are many of you who are coming to Charlotte who are saying Judy who?, because this has grown far beyond just a DIS meet of a few friends. I was told that there was talk over here that I should know about, so I decided this morning was as good a time as any to visit and say  HI  and that I hope to meet all of you who make the trip. We are a wish family who was INCREDIBLY BLESSED to have been the recipients of the most amazing Big Give ever (of course, I am prejudiced, but it truly was)! Teresa Joy headed up our give and she was AMAZING. To this day we wear our outfits and on any given week at least one of us has something on we received. We will NEVER be able to Thank you all enough; however, I hope to personally hug as many of you as I can when you come to Charlotte (be forewarned ).

I also wanted to invite you over to our TR if you want to see some of the incredible outfits in action. I am only on day 4 and our TR is LONG. Life has definitely gotten in the way since we returned...but on the first page, post 3 there is a table of contents so that you can read and avoid the chatter...although there is a lot of funny stuff and life battles in between! 

Forgive me for crashing your thread; however, I had to see what the buzz was about and say...if you are available to come to Charlotte, I hope to meet you! I also hope you don't mind if I pop in from time to time and tell you how much I LOVE your creations!  I might even ask for prayer. Lisa (my wish princess) has been in the hospital three times since our return, twice for major things. We are looking at more surgery starting May 15 that will be approximately 7 to 9 days in length. I definitely could use some strong prayer warriors for that! Don't worry, I am more Pollyanna than Gloomy Gert, so I will try not to bring you down.  

PS: We live VERY close to Ikea. 

*


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> Christopher's birthday shirt!! Thanks Andrea!! I know they are blurry...
> 
> Haven't been around much as Allison has been continuing to not feel well. They have stopped her current treatments as it has been determined it has yet again failed.  She is not eating and supposed to be on a pediasure liquid diet.  (although I am not always able to get her to drink it all)  IF all goes well with her testing in the next week, she will be able to start a new treatment by the end of next week.  Please pray for Allison!! It's terrible to see how much pain she is in. I am trying to check in and read, but not able to post as much! Thanks!!!


I commented on your ptr already, but Christopher looks so sweet in his shirt that I'll comment again!

And more  for Alli.


dianemom2 said:


> Also wanted to tell you that you inspired me and I made myself a dress.  It is extremely simple, only had 3 pattern pieces.  It turned out better than I thought it would.  I ordered a Burda pattern to try next. It came the other day.  I have to figure out how to adjust the pattern for my shape.  I've only done that once before and it wasn't entirely successful.  LOL!  I also joined that Sewing Pattern review board so that I could read some reviews.  Although I do tend to make the same patterns over and over again.


And where is the picture of the said dress??????



mphalens said:


> I spent the afternoon working on my Trip Report!   Woohoo
> I did 13 new "pages" to complete Day 4 of our trip!


It's about time!  Every time I go look over there I still see the Happy Easter post!  BTW, if I ever forget about you it's b/c I don't subscribe to threads -- clogs up my e-mail way too much.



Sandi S said:


> I'm working on the skirt I started last night - not sure where Daisy will end up, but isn't she cute?


Looks super.  I would have never thought about appliqueing on knit and then sewing it on.  So do you just sew the applique on the border sewing the knit to the fabric?  Do you secure it anywhere else?  



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Sandi, do you have any photos of the items you've made for yourself?  I'd love some inspiration.


Sandi has an entire blog!
http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/se...-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&max-results=32





blessedmom4 said:


> *Good morning ladies....WOW, I have not been on this thread in many, many months...I was told to stay away.   It used to be my escape, as I drooled over EVERYTHING that I WILL some day learn to make, if I am ever able to get a machine. And you should see my little fabric "stash"....someday....
> 
> My name is Judy. My friend Lisa B (mommy2mrb) and I seemed to have inspired a big trip to Charlotte for some...and I am certain there are many of you who are coming to Charlotte who are saying Judy who?, because this has grown far beyond just a DIS meet of a few friends. I was told that there was talk over here that I should know about, so I decided this morning was as good a time as any to visit and say  HI  and that I hope to meet all of you who make the trip. We are a wish family who was INCREDIBLY BLESSED to have been the recipients of the most amazing Big Give ever (of course, I am prejudiced, but it truly was)! Teresa Joy headed up our give and she was AMAZING. To this day we wear our outfits and on any given week at least one of us has something on we received. We will NEVER be able to Thank you all enough; however, I hope to personally hug as many of you as I can when you come to Charlotte (be forewarned ).
> 
> I also wanted to invite you over to our TR if you want to see some of the incredible outfits in action. I am only on day 4 and our TR is LONG. Life has definitely gotten in the way since we returned...but on the first page, post 3 there is a table of contents so that you can read and avoid the chatter...although there is a lot of funny stuff and life battles in between!
> 
> Forgive me for crashing your thread; however, I had to see what the buzz was about and say...if you are available to come to Charlotte, I hope to meet you! I also hope you don't mind if I pop in from time to time and tell you how much I LOVE your creations!  I might even ask for prayer. Lisa (my wish princess) has been in the hospital three times since our return, twice for major things. We are looking at more surgery starting May 15 that will be approximately 7 to 9 days in length. I definitely could use some strong prayer warriors for that! Don't worry, I am more Pollyanna than Gloomy Gert, so I will try not to bring you down.
> 
> PS: We live VERY close to Ikea.
> 
> *


I would just like to point out to everyone, since I'm really not on fb, that if I do come I have a bed reserved at Judy's (Lisa B does too).  I want to make it perfectly clear to everyone that I do not have the tent in the backyard!  

And Judy -- I had no clue so many people were coming or that any of these plans were going on!  I can always pick a different time to visit if this ends up being too much.  I did really want to meet Lisa B though.  I just don't want  you to feel imposed upon.


----------



## Sandi S

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I had never thought about knit for this, but you're right it would be a great base now that you've explained it.  Thanks for the inspiration!  I can't wait to see your Animal Kingdom outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!  Are you doing Patchwork?
> 
> 
> 
> You have almost enabled me to get it also!  LOL
> 
> 
> Sandi, do you have any photos of the items you've made for yourself?  I'd love some inspiration.



Thanks - the Pink Fig Mish Mash skirt is my pattern for this and it is a patchwork/stripwork with two sections being gathered.

As Andrea pointed out, I do have a blog: http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/

I also am very active on Pattern Review and there is a link to that on my blog - shows most recent reviews, but I have made a lot of stuff for me.

This is an outfit (jacket and skirt) I made for myself in December:


----------



## blessedmom4

VBAndrea said:


> I would just like to point out to everyone, since I'm really not on fb, that if I do come I have a bed reserved at Judy's (Lisa B does too).  I want to make it perfectly clear to everyone that I do not have the tent in the backyard!
> *Andrea is referring to the fact that when this all started about us getting together I was joking when I ran out of beds, anyone else could pitch a tent in the backyard...but that wouldn't be me! Lisa pointed out the other day bathrooms/showers would be tight if people took me up on the tent offer...I told her I offered TENT facilities, NOT toilet facilities!  And Andrea, you DO have a bed!*
> And Judy -- I had no clue so many people were coming or that any of these plans were going on!  I can always pick a different time to visit if this ends up being too much.  I did really want to meet Lisa B though.  I just don't want  you to feel imposed upon.


*I didn't know either! You know I don't FB and Lisa B told me last week more people were coming on our shopping trip than previously planned, but I didn't know until last Thursday night what was going on....and you KNOW what my previous 4 weeks have been like. I think that it has just grown, Marianne is a popular lady.  I recognized several names on the list Lisa B sent me, they were part of our BG. Lisa had planned a big party at our house for all of us; however, that seems to have been changed...although I am still willing to have everyone visit...and Andrea, you are welcome ANYTIME, you know that! *


----------



## VBAndrea

blessedmom4 said:


> *I didn't know either! You know I don't FB and Lisa B told me last week more people were coming on our shopping trip than previously planned, but I didn't know until last Thursday night what was going on....and you KNOW what my previous 4 weeks have been like. I think that it has just grown, Marianne is a popular lady.  I recognized several names on the list Lisa B sent me, they were part of our BG. Lisa had planned a big party at our house for all of us; however, that seems to have been changed...although I am still willing to have everyone visit...and Andrea, you are welcome ANYTIME, you know that! *



I am thinking this may have grown into being something too big -- I'm not really sure what is going on anyway since I'm not on FB.  I just e-mailed Lisa B and asked her to forward it to you (I don't have your e-mail addy).  Anyway, if it's too much I will come at another time.  Alexa just really wants a sleepover with Lisa and I was just hoping to meet Lisa B.  You have too much in your life to worry about than having a bunch of us invade on you.


----------



## Blyssfull

4monkeys said:


> Christopher's birthday shirt!! Thanks Andrea!! I know they are blurry...
> 
> Haven't been around much as Allison has been continuing to not feel well. They have stopped her current treatments as it has been determined it has yet again failed.  She is not eating and supposed to be on a pediasure liquid diet.  (although I am not always able to get her to drink it all)  IF all goes well with her testing in the next week, she will be able to start a new treatment by the end of next week.  Please pray for Allison!! It's terrible to see how much pain she is in. I am trying to check in and read, but not able to post as much! Thanks!!!



Prayers coming your way for Allison! Christopher is adorable! and his shirt turned out cute! 

I meant to say in my last post, I hate to hear about your ducklings Andrea.. That's really sad.. Did you ever tell your kiddos?




cogero said:


> I am going to talk to G about a quick trip to Charlotte for the meet with J and possibly C.
> 
> IT is a cheap flight and I would love to hit MaryJos again



YAY! That would be awesome. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *Good morning ladies....WOW, I have not been on this thread in many, many months...I was told to stay away.   It used to be my escape, as I drooled over EVERYTHING that I WILL some day learn to make, if I am ever able to get a machine. And you should see my little fabric "stash"....someday....
> Forgive me for crashing your thread; however, I had to see what the buzz was about and say...if you are available to come to Charlotte, I hope to meet you! I also hope you don't mind if I pop in from time to time and tell you how much I LOVE your creations!  I might even ask for prayer. Lisa (my wish princess) has been in the hospital three times since our return, twice for major things. We are looking at more surgery starting May 15 that will be approximately 7 to 9 days in length. I definitely could use some strong prayer warriors for that! Don't worry, I am more Pollyanna than Gloomy Gert, so I will try not to bring you down.
> 
> PS: We live VERY close to Ikea.
> 
> *



You know we have an IKEA here in ATL and I have NEVER been! 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!! You know how life goes tho, we've all made plans to come but I bet as time gets closer a lot of people will end up having to change plans. I wonder if a hotel would give us a block of rooms! I can say for me, I don't mind if we just meet out at restaurants and fabric shops and stay out of people's homes. I know everyone has families and don't want to mess up your routines. And if I get to come without my kiddos I'd be more than willing to share a hotel room to help someone save money. My nephew lives in Concord, hoping I can slip some time in with him as well. 

I'm stokes to be headed to the Applique Conference this weekend so I know I'll have a lot of catching up to do when I get back!  

Y'all enjoy your weekend.


----------



## DMGeurts

Sorry that I am only quoting this one page...  I don't have time to go back to read more...  So sorry...



blessedmom4 said:


> *Good morning ladies....WOW, I have not been on this thread in many, many months...I was told to stay away.   It used to be my escape, as I drooled over EVERYTHING that I WILL some day learn to make, if I am ever able to get a machine. And you should see my little fabric "stash"....someday....
> 
> My name is Judy. My friend Lisa B (mommy2mrb) and I seemed to have inspired a big trip to Charlotte for some...and I am certain there are many of you who are coming to Charlotte who are saying Judy who?, because this has grown far beyond just a DIS meet of a few friends. I was told that there was talk over here that I should know about, so I decided this morning was as good a time as any to visit and say  HI  and that I hope to meet all of you who make the trip. We are a wish family who was INCREDIBLY BLESSED to have been the recipients of the most amazing Big Give ever (of course, I am prejudiced, but it truly was)! Teresa Joy headed up our give and she was AMAZING. To this day we wear our outfits and on any given week at least one of us has something on we received. We will NEVER be able to Thank you all enough; however, I hope to personally hug as many of you as I can when you come to Charlotte (be forewarned ).
> 
> I also wanted to invite you over to our TR if you want to see some of the incredible outfits in action. I am only on day 4 and our TR is LONG. Life has definitely gotten in the way since we returned...but on the first page, post 3 there is a table of contents so that you can read and avoid the chatter...although there is a lot of funny stuff and life battles in between!
> 
> Forgive me for crashing your thread; however, I had to see what the buzz was about and say...if you are available to come to Charlotte, I hope to meet you! I also hope you don't mind if I pop in from time to time and tell you how much I LOVE your creations!  I might even ask for prayer. Lisa (my wish princess) has been in the hospital three times since our return, twice for major things. We are looking at more surgery starting May 15 that will be approximately 7 to 9 days in length. I definitely could use some strong prayer warriors for that! Don't worry, I am more Pollyanna than Gloomy Gert, so I will try not to bring you down.
> 
> PS: We live VERY close to Ikea.
> 
> *



Hi Judy!!!  It's so nice to meet you!   



VBAndrea said:


> I commented on your ptr already, but Christopher looks so sweet in his shirt that I'll comment again!
> 
> And where is the picture of the said dress??????
> 
> 
> It's about time!  Every time I go look over there I still see the Happy Easter post!  BTW, if I ever forget about you it's b/c I don't subscribe to threads -- clogs up my e-mail way too much.
> 
> 
> Looks super.  I would have never thought about appliqueing on knit and then sewing it on.  So do you just sew the applique on the border sewing the knit to the fabric?  Do you secure it anywhere else?
> 
> 
> Sandi has an entire blog!
> http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/se...-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&max-results=32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to point out to everyone, since I'm really not on fb, that if I do come I have a bed reserved at Judy's (Lisa B does too).  I want to make it perfectly clear to everyone that I do not have the tent in the backyard!
> 
> And Judy -- I had no clue so many people were coming or that any of these plans were going on!  I can always pick a different time to visit if this ends up being too much.  I did really want to meet Lisa B though.  I just don't want  you to feel imposed upon.



Judy already offered me one of her beds, and so did Marianne...  I didn't want to intrude on Judy's bed (especially if it left Andrea homeless for the weekend)...  So, I took Marianne up on her offer...  However - that doesn't mean that I won't be spending a lot of time at Judy's, and I don't feel bad infringing on anyone's personal time...    I thought you guys were inviting me strictly for entertainment purposes?  

Andrea...  You NEED to come!!!  It's imperative that you are there!!!!  It won't be the same with out you!!!!  

I read a quote on this page...  I am so very sorry about the sweet Duckies...  I've been waiting anxiously to hear about them, and I was hoping to see sweet ducky pictures...  Big hugs my dear friend - I wish I could do something to ease your pain.  



Sandi S said:


> Thanks - the Pink Fig Mish Mash skirt is my pattern for this and it is a patchwork/stripwork with two sections being gathered.
> 
> As Andrea pointed out, I do have a blog: http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/
> 
> I also am very active on Pattern Review and there is a link to that on my blog - shows most recent reviews, but I have made a lot of stuff for me.
> 
> This is an outfit (jacket and skirt) I made for myself in December:



Sandi...  I really love this outfit you made - it seems perfectly tailored to your body and it is so flattering on you (and I love your shoes - but I am a shoe freak...)!  Big kudos for a job well done - I love everything about it!  



blessedmom4 said:


> *I didn't know either! You know I don't FB and Lisa B told me last week more people were coming on our shopping trip than previously planned, but I didn't know until last Thursday night what was going on....and you KNOW what my previous 4 weeks have been like. I think that it has just grown, Marianne is a popular lady.  I recognized several names on the list Lisa B sent me, they were part of our BG. Lisa had planned a big party at our house for all of us; however, that seems to have been changed...although I am still willing to have everyone visit...and Andrea, you are welcome ANYTIME, you know that! *





VBAndrea said:


> I am thinking this may have grown into being something too big -- I'm not really sure what is going on anyway since I'm not on FB.  I just e-mailed Lisa B and asked her to forward it to you (I don't have your e-mail addy).  Anyway, if it's too much I will come at another time.  Alexa just really wants a sleepover with Lisa and I was just hoping to meet Lisa B.  You have too much in your life to worry about than having a bunch of us invade on you.



Please come....  Just because there will be a lot of people there (people I really don't know either) doesn't mean that we can't break off into groups that of people that know eachother better...  I am only going to know a handfull of people there...  Judy, Lisa, Andrea (hopefully), Marianne, Beth (I think)...  Did I forget anyone?  But I really want to go and have a good time with some great people that I have met through this board, and who have become some of my very favorite people and best friends.  



Blyssfull said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!! You know how life goes tho, we've all made plans to come but I bet as time gets closer a lot of people will end up having to change plans. I wonder if a hotel would give us a block of rooms! I can say for me, I don't mind if we just meet out at restaurants and fabric shops and stay out of people's homes. I know everyone has families and don't want to mess up your routines. And if I get to come without my kiddos I'd be more than willing to share a hotel room to help someone save money. My nephew lives in Concord, hoping I can slip some time in with him as well.



This is a good idea too...  If you all would rather us rent a hotel room for a few of the days (so you can get a break from us - you know you might need it - LOL) - I would totally rent a room too...  

D~


----------



## blessedmom4

VBAndrea said:


> I am thinking this may have grown into being something too big -- I'm not really sure what is going on anyway since I'm not on FB.  I just e-mailed Lisa B and asked her to forward it to you (I don't have your e-mail addy).  Anyway, if it's too much I will come at another time.  Alexa just really wants a sleepover with Lisa and I was just hoping to meet Lisa B.  You have too much in your life to worry about than having a bunch of us invade on you.


*Emailed you back... You are coming and staying with me as planned...nuff said....Remember, I am MUCH bigger than you. *


Blyssfull said:


> Prayers coming your way for Allison!
> 
> *You know I am praying!  *
> 
> I meant to say in my last post, I hate to hear about your ducklings Andrea.. That's really sad.. Did you ever tell your kiddos?
> *I am SOOO sorry Andrea, I forgot to comment earlier! *
> 
> 
> You know we have an IKEA here in ATL and I have NEVER been!
> *I have gone to ours...ONCE! It is huge and has a weird layout... *
> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!! You know how life goes tho, we've all made plans to come but I bet as time gets closer a lot of people will end up having to change plans. I wonder if a hotel would give us a block of rooms! I can say for me, I don't mind if we just meet out at restaurants and fabric shops and stay out of people's homes. I know everyone has families and don't want to mess up your routines. And if I get to come without my kiddos I'd be more than willing to share a hotel room to help someone save money. My nephew lives in Concord, hoping I can slip some time in with him as well.
> *Beth, Do you remember us? You sent us postcards and sent  Rachel the guitar stand, strings and headbands and goodies for the children and for me  the clippies and keychain (I have it on my car CD holder), and kleenex cover...we have used it all!  We also live near Concord...*
> I'm stokes to be headed to the Applique Conference this weekend so I know I'll have a lot of catching up to do when I get back!
> *Have fun! *
> 
> Y'all enjoy your weekend.


*Enjoy yours as well!*


DMGeurts said:


> Hi Judy!!!  It's so nice to meet you!
> 
> *Nice to meet you too...D~ wasn't it???*
> 
> Judy already offered me one of her beds, and so did Marianne...  I didn't want to intrude on Judy's bed (especially if it left Andrea homeless for the weekend)...  So, I took Marianne up on her offer...  However - that doesn't mean that I won't be spending a lot of time at Judy's, and I don't feel bad infringing on anyone's personal time...    I thought you guys were inviting me strictly for entertainment purposes?
> *Andrea has her bed staked out, as does Amy (your coming too, I am also bigger than you)! NOBODY is infringing, trust me. *
> Andrea...  You NEED to come!!!  It's imperative that you are there!!!!  It won't be the same with out you!!!!
> *She is! *
> I read a quote on this page...  I am so very sorry about the sweet Duckies...  I've been waiting anxiously to hear about them, and I was hoping to see sweet ducky pictures...  Big hugs my dear friend - I wish I could do something to ease your pain.
> 
> *Me too. *
> 
> Sandi...  I really love this outfit you made - it seems perfectly tailored to your body and it is so flattering on you (and I love your shoes - but I am a shoe freak...)!  Big kudos for a job well done - I love everything about it!
> *
> VERY flattering! *
> 
> Please come....  Just because there will be a lot of people there (people I really don't know either) doesn't mean that we can't break off into groups that of people that know eachother better...  I am only going to know a handfull of people there...  Judy, Lisa, Andrea (hopefully), Marianne, Beth (I think)...  Did I forget anyone?  But I really want to go and have a good time with some great people that I have met through this board, and who have become some of my very favorite people and best friends.
> 
> *She is talking about me mostly...aren't you D~*...
> 
> This is a good idea too...  If you all would rather us rent a hotel room for a few of the days (so you can get a break from us - you know you might need it - LOL) - I would totally rent a room too...
> 
> D~



*I am sure most ARE renting rooms, but the original plans stand...right???? I definitely have Andrea, Lisa and Amy at my house. *

*
Now, I must say goodbye, I have hijacked this thread enough! *


----------



## mommy2mrb

blessedmom4 said:


> *Emailed you back... You are coming and staying with me as planned...nuff said....Remember, I am MUCH bigger than you. *
> 
> 
> Andrea and D~ Judy is very serious....DON"T mess with her
> *I am sure most ARE renting rooms, but the original plans stand...right????*
> 
> know I already have a bed....am willing to share if its big enough, know megan will be in with the girls anyways!!
> 
> *
> Now, I must say goodbye, I have hijacked this thread enough! *



nope, never enough Judy!!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Wow! So much great stuff has been posted this week. Definately TMTQ but everything has been fabulous. love all the outfits, the sweet babies, love it all. Today my oldest DS had Prairie Day at school. All the kids got to dress up and they did several games and activities from way back then and sample foods they would have ate and even made their own butter. Last week the kids colored a quilt square. Over the weekend and early this week I sewed all their quilt squares together with batting and a plain white square on the back. Today one of the activities was to hand quilt their squares so I volunteered to help all the kiddos with their quilting, mostly it was just getting knots out but it was alot of fun. DS is taking after his mom and did a fabulous job going around three of the squares. Hard to see but he quilted around the big one in the middle, the top left and bottom right squares.













Here is the backpack I made for the last give.




I'm currently working on three of these for the current give.


----------



## cogero

I am thinking if I come of staying in Concord because that is where I am familar with from going to my art workshops and I like the Embassy Suites there. but am going to research the area more 

I know where the IKEA is in NC too is that sad or what.

I want to talk to G and C about this. I would probably fly in Thursday or Friday and go home on Sunday.


----------



## mommy2mrb

cogero said:


> I am thinking if I come of staying in Concord because that is where I am familar with from going to my art workshops and I like the Embassy Suites there. but am going to research the area more
> 
> I know where the IKEA is in NC too is that sad or what.
> 
> I want to talk to G and C about this. I would probably fly in Thursday or Friday and go home on Sunday.



hope it all works out you can come!  
we are getting to Charlotte on Tues the 14th and flying out on the 20th!


----------



## VBAndrea

Ugh!  Where did my quotes go??????


JUDY, LISA and D:  
I will still come ~ I just didn't know what was going on as I'm not in on the FB thing and I didn't want to impose on Judy b/c I know what a hectic life she has with homeschooling and Dr's appts.  I really just don't want to be a burden on Judy and make this work for her -- I want fun for Judy!!!  

Let's see what else...

THE DUCKS:  I did tell the kids -- they caught on pretty quick when I let the dogs out in the backyard rather than walking them.  I showed them the shells and told them that maybe the mama saved a few babies (though I know it was a lie) and we found a footprint in the mud near the nest which doesn't exactly look like a raccoon, opossum, or fox, but dh thinks it best matches the opossum (who I saw walking along our fence one evening not too long ago).  The kids took it really well and actually seemed unphased.  I am slowly doing better but still am very upset by the whole situation.

ADORABLE quilt square Princess Mickey


----------



## blessedmom4

PrincessMickey said:


> *He is ADORABLE and did a GREAT job!*
> Here is the backpack I made for the last give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on three of these for the current give.


*Those are WONDERFUL!! I love the extra pockets.*


cogero said:


> I am thinking if I come of staying in Concord because that is where I am familar with from going to my art workshops and I like the Embassy Suites there. but am going to research the area more
> I know where the IKEA is in NC too is that sad or what.
> I want to talk to G and C about this. I would probably fly in Thursday or Friday and go home on Sunday.


*I hope you get to come Chiara, glad you are considering it now. I LOVE that Embassy Suites, my younger three just worked a tourism conference up there for the Governor's office last month...of course, you COULD stay at The Great Wolf Lodge, but I bet we would NEVER see you then!* 


VBAndrea said:


> Ugh!  Where did my quotes go??????
> *The DIS ate them...*
> 
> JUDY, LISA and D:
> I will still come ~ I just didn't know what was going on as I'm not in on the FB thing and I didn't want to impose on Judy b/c I know what a hectic life she has with homeschooling and Dr's appts.  I really just don't want to be a burden on Judy and make this work for her -- I want fun for Judy!!!
> *I want fun for Judy!!!*
> Let's see what else...
> 
> THE DUCKS:  I did tell the kids -- they caught on pretty quick when I let the dogs out in the backyard rather than walking them.  I showed them the shells and told them that maybe the mama saved a few babies (though I know it was a lie) and we found a footprint in the mud near the nest which doesn't exactly look like a raccoon, opossum, or fox, but dh thinks it best matches the opossum (who I saw walking along our fence one evening not too long ago).  The kids took it really well and actually seemed unphased.  I am slowly doing better but still am very upset by the whole situation.
> *I am so sorry Andrea, but happy the little ones are taking it well!*
> ADORABLE quilt square Princess Mickey





mommy2mrb said:


> nope, never enough Judy!!!
> Andrea and D~ Judy is very serious....DON"T mess with her


*
I MUST BEHAVE....and Lisa, when have you EVER seen me lose my cool??? EVEN when someone actually deserved it and you KNOW what I am referencing...Seems I was keeping YOU cool...*


----------



## Sandi S

Popping in with another peek - stitching out Safari Mickey right now!


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> Ugh!  Where did my quotes go??????
> the wonky boards again
> 
> JUDY, LISA and D:
> I will still come ~ I just didn't know what was going on as I'm not in on the FB thing and I didn't want to impose on Judy b/c I know what a hectic life she has with homeschooling and Dr's appts.  I really just don't want to be a burden on Judy and make this work for her -- I want fun for Judy!!!
> 
> 
> well then you'd better come, because we need you to add to the fun for Judy....and me too right
> Let's see what else...
> 
> THE DUCKS:  I did tell the kids -- they caught on pretty quick when I let the dogs out in the backyard rather than walking them.  I showed them the shells and told them that maybe the mama saved a few babies (though I know it was a lie) and we found a footprint in the mud near the nest which doesn't exactly look like a raccoon, opossum, or fox, but dh thinks it best matches the opossum (who I saw walking along our fence one evening not too long ago).  The kids took it really well and actually seemed unphased.  I am slowly doing better but still am very upset by the whole situation.



sorry about the baby ducks 


blessedmom4 said:


> *I hope you get to come Chiara, glad you are considering it now. I LOVE that Embassy Suites, my younger three just worked a tourism conference up there for the Governor's office last month...of course, you COULD stay at The Great Wolf Lodge, but I bet we would NEVER see you then!*
> :yes: you must come too Chiara
> 
> *
> I MUST BEHAVE....and Lisa, when have you EVER seen me lose my cool??? EVEN when someone actually deserved it and you KNOW what I am referencing...Seems I was keeping YOU cool...*



oh dang, you got me Judy, yes I am quick to lose my cool....you are the more level headed between the two of us....I think its your southern charm and voice that people fall in love with!!


----------



## PurpleEars

blessedmom4 said:


> *Good morning ladies....WOW, I have not been on this thread in many, many months...I was told to stay away.   It used to be my escape, as I drooled over EVERYTHING that I WILL some day learn to make, if I am ever able to get a machine. And you should see my little fabric "stash"....someday....
> 
> My name is Judy. My friend Lisa B (mommy2mrb) and I seemed to have inspired a big trip to Charlotte for some...and I am certain there are many of you who are coming to Charlotte who are saying Judy who?, because this has grown far beyond just a DIS meet of a few friends. I was told that there was talk over here that I should know about, so I decided this morning was as good a time as any to visit and say  HI  and that I hope to meet all of you who make the trip. We are a wish family who was INCREDIBLY BLESSED to have been the recipients of the most amazing Big Give ever (of course, I am prejudiced, but it truly was)! Teresa Joy headed up our give and she was AMAZING. To this day we wear our outfits and on any given week at least one of us has something on we received. We will NEVER be able to Thank you all enough; however, I hope to personally hug as many of you as I can when you come to Charlotte (be forewarned ).
> 
> I also wanted to invite you over to our TR if you want to see some of the incredible outfits in action. I am only on day 4 and our TR is LONG. Life has definitely gotten in the way since we returned...but on the first page, post 3 there is a table of contents so that you can read and avoid the chatter...although there is a lot of funny stuff and life battles in between!
> 
> Forgive me for crashing your thread; however, I had to see what the buzz was about and say...if you are available to come to Charlotte, I hope to meet you! I also hope you don't mind if I pop in from time to time and tell you how much I LOVE your creations!  I might even ask for prayer. Lisa (my wish princess) has been in the hospital three times since our return, twice for major things. We are looking at more surgery starting May 15 that will be approximately 7 to 9 days in length. I definitely could use some strong prayer warriors for that! Don't worry, I am more Pollyanna than Gloomy Gert, so I will try not to bring you down.
> 
> PS: We live VERY close to Ikea.
> 
> *



As much as I would love to come and meet you and many othres, the distance just isn't practical for us. I was fortunate to get a chance to meet Lisa in February. I hope I will get a chance to meet Chiara later in August at Disney World.

I am sorry to hear that your princess Lisa is having more health issues. I will continue to pray for your family.



Sandi S said:


> This is an outfit (jacket and skirt) I made for myself in December:



This is a lovely outfit! Perfect for the office! I like the background in the picture too (as in it looks like you have a nice big area for a garden!)



PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! So much great stuff has been posted this week. Definately TMTQ but everything has been fabulous. love all the outfits, the sweet babies, love it all. Today my oldest DS had Prairie Day at school. All the kids got to dress up and they did several games and activities from way back then and sample foods they would have ate and even made their own butter. Last week the kids colored a quilt square. Over the weekend and early this week I sewed all their quilt squares together with batting and a plain white square on the back. Today one of the activities was to hand quilt their squares so I volunteered to help all the kiddos with their quilting, mostly it was just getting knots out but it was alot of fun. DS is taking after his mom and did a fabulous job going around three of the squares. Hard to see but he quilted around the big one in the middle, the top left and bottom right squares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the backpack I made for the last give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on three of these for the current give.



The quilt sqaure is very cute! The backpack looks great too! I am sure the families will enjoy having the backpacks!



Sandi S said:


> Popping in with another peek - stitching out Safari Mickey right now!



Looks great! I can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## mphalens

Judy - I tried to grab one of your posts to quote, but it got all messed up.  I know you mean business and I'm glad you've talked some sense into Andrea   



cogero said:


> I am thinking if I come of staying in Concord because that is where I am familar with from going to my art workshops and I like the Embassy Suites there. but am going to research the area more
> 
> I know where the IKEA is in NC too is that sad or what.
> 
> I want to talk to G and C about this. I would probably fly in Thursday or Friday and go home on Sunday.



It would be so great if you could come down too, Chiara!  I know you're most familiar with the Concord area, and like Judy said, she isn't too far from there. . . I'm down in SW Charlotte near Carowinds and not too far from Ballantyne (where i think there is another Embassy Suites, but I'm not 100%).  Mary Jo's is maybe 20 mins. from me?  Anyway, I know you've been down for your art workshops and the race, right?  Let me know if i can help in any way!




PurpleEars said:


> As much as I would love to come and meet you and many othres, the distance just isn't practical for us. I was fortunate to get a chance to meet Lisa in February. I hope I will get a chance to meet Chiara later in August at Disney World.



I totally hear you on the distance thing . . . it would be so cool to get to meet you one day!  You inspire me with all the things you do with your 4x4 machine!!!  As much as I didn't want to go to Montana last summer, I'm glad it gave me the opportunity to meet D~ in person and hand deliver her patterns to her 

I haven't had a chance to do much this week - migraines had taken over my life the past few days   I need to work on my BigGive items and I need to make a Mickey Mouse present for a friend's two year old . . . He loves all things Mickey and his birthday is on Cinco de Mayo . . . any suggestions?


----------



## smile5sunshine

PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! So much great stuff has been posted this week. Definately TMTQ but everything has been fabulous. love all the outfits, the sweet babies, love it all. Today my oldest DS had Prairie Day at school. All the kids got to dress up and they did several games and activities from way back then and sample foods they would have ate and even made their own butter. Last week the kids colored a quilt square. Over the weekend and early this week I sewed all their quilt squares together with batting and a plain white square on the back. Today one of the activities was to hand quilt their squares so I volunteered to help all the kiddos with their quilting, mostly it was just getting knots out but it was alot of fun. DS is taking after his mom and did a fabulous job going around three of the squares. Hard to see but he quilted around the big one in the middle, the top left and bottom right squares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the backpack I made for the last give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on three of these for the current give.



Oh I bet you were just so proud of your DS! His quilt square looks great. And you are so talented with the backpacks.



VBAndrea said:


> Let's see what else...
> 
> THE DUCKS:  I did tell the kids -- they caught on pretty quick when I let the dogs out in the backyard rather than walking them.  I showed them the shells and told them that maybe the mama saved a few babies (though I know it was a lie) and we found a footprint in the mud near the nest which doesn't exactly look like a raccoon, opossum, or fox, but dh thinks it best matches the opossum (who I saw walking along our fence one evening not too long ago).  The kids took it really well and actually seemed unphased.  I am slowly doing better but still am very upset by the whole situation.



Oh Andrea, I'm so sorry to hear things did not go well with the ducks. Mother Nature sure is brutal sometimes   I think you did the right thing to tell the kids the truth. I wish I could give you a big hug.



Sandi S said:


> Popping in with another peek - stitching out Safari Mickey right now!



AAAAHHHH Sandi you are such a tease! this is looking so neat already though, so I can't wait to see the finished item. 



mphalens said:


> I haven't had a chance to do much this week - migraines had taken over my life the past few days   I need to work on my BigGive items and I need to make a Mickey Mouse present for a friend's two year old . . . He loves all things Mickey and his birthday is on Cinco de Mayo . . . any suggestions?



Oh no! I'm sorry that you haven't been feeling well. I hope those pesky migraines take a hike and don't come back. Hmmm, I ran across this tutorial for making maracas out of leftover plastic easter eggs. I bet you can decorate them Mickey style. I know MY (almost) two year old would LOVE something like that (I might not love it, but that's a whole 'nother story! HA!) 

http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/04/tutorial-easter-egg-maracas-for-cinco-de-mayo.html

*edit* Um, I wanted to add here that I would also add another gift like one of your coloring journals or even a simple Mickey appliqued shirt. I didn't want you all to think that I was el-cheapo when it comes to birthday gifts, but I just thought that would be a cute tie-in to Cinco de Mayo.



casper_jj11 said:


> Thanks so much for the compliments on the Little Mermaid dress. For those that asked, its the Marissa pattern from SisBoom.
> 
> I haven't had much time to sew lately. Still one project and a few finishing touches that need to happen. I realized last night that its pretty much just 2 wks before our trip so I'm starting to stress. I'm plugging away on the skirt today though. I discovered the my brand new rotary cutter is warped or something. It only cuts a bit and I've been having to go back and cut 'blanks' as such that are left in the fabric. Its a pain in the butt. Go figure, it'll slice the finger of my DS4 who managed to figure out how to remove the safety cover on it in the two minutes he was left alone but won't cut freaking fabric. I frayed so much fabric that most of this stripwork skirt ended up being cut by hand. Grrrr.



WOO HOO for the final countdown to DINSEY!!! WOW, just two weeks till you are THERE!  Sorry your new rotary blade is a dud! that would be a big PITA to have to cut out a stripwork by hand!



4monkeys said:


> Christopher's birthday shirt!! Thanks Andrea!! I know they are blurry...
> 
> Haven't been around much as Allison has been continuing to not feel well. They have stopped her current treatments as it has been determined it has yet again failed.  She is not eating and supposed to be on a pediasure liquid diet.  (although I am not always able to get her to drink it all)  IF all goes well with her testing in the next week, she will be able to start a new treatment by the end of next week.  Please pray for Allison!! It's terrible to see how much pain she is in. I am trying to check in and read, but not able to post as much! Thanks!!!



HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY to your sweet little man! Such a cutie. Sorry to hear that your DD isn't feeling well. I am praying for her and the rest of your family. 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> You all rock!  Thank you to everyone thaat took the time to complement my 'Ariel' dress and little girl.  I'm a slow sewer, but I love how it turned out.
> 
> I'm almost done with the Cars dress.  It's amazing how fast it made up when I wasn't smocking, rolling roses, etc.  LOL  The diaper cover that I made for it, took me longer than the dress!



I bet it's nice to do a "simple" sewing project every now and then! I can't wait to see the finished Cars dress.



dianemom2 said:


> Also wanted to tell you that you inspired me and I made myself a dress.  It is extremely simple, only had 3 pattern pieces.  It turned out better than I thought it would.  I ordered a Burda pattern to try next. It came the other day.  I have to figure out how to adjust the pattern for my shape.  I've only done that once before and it wasn't entirely successful.  LOL!  I also joined that Sewing Pattern review board so that I could read some reviews.  Although I do tend to make the same patterns over and over again.



hey, I'm with Andrea....WHERE ARE THE PICS of this said dress???




Ugh, I have totally lost my sewing mojo. I NEED to be at the machine working on SOMETHING but I'm just not feeling it. I even tried pulling out all of my fabric stash to see if anything inspired me and nothing.   Hopefully this will pass soon so I can get more things done for our trip.

Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> hey, I'm with Andrea....WHERE ARE THE PICS of this said dress???



Yes, what she said...

I stitched out Mickey & Minnie for the safari Mish-Mash skirt I need to decide how to place them on the ungathered skirt before I gather it and sew the waistband on. Any preferences? (the ones with all 4 are the front and the ones that are two and two are side views)


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> Yes, what she said...
> 
> I stitched out Mickey & Minnie for the safari Mish-Mash skirt I need to decide how to place them on the ungathered skirt before I gather it and sew the waistband on. Any preferences? (the ones with all 4 are the front and the ones that are two and two are side views)


This is my favorite combination!  I like Donald and Daisy alternated with Mickey and Minnie, I like the varying heights, and I like the spacing!  Who are these appliques from?  If we ever go back I want these for dd.


----------



## miprender

blessedmom4 said:


> *Good morning ladies....WOW, I have not been on this thread in many, many months...I was told to stay away.   It used to be my escape, as I drooled over EVERYTHING that I WILL some day learn to make, if I am ever able to get a machine. And you should see my little fabric "stash"....someday....
> 
> My name is Judy. My friend Lisa B (mommy2mrb) and I seemed to have inspired a big trip to Charlotte for some...and I am certain there are many of you who are coming to Charlotte who are saying Judy who?, because this has grown far beyond just a DIS meet of a few friends. I was told that there was talk over here that I should know about, so I decided this morning was as good a time as any to visit and say  HI  and that I hope to meet all of you who make the trip. We are a wish family who was INCREDIBLY BLESSED to have been the recipients of the most amazing Big Give ever (of course, I am prejudiced, but it truly was)! Teresa Joy headed up our give and she was AMAZING. To this day we wear our outfits and on any given week at least one of us has something on we received. We will NEVER be able to Thank you all enough; however, I hope to personally hug as many of you as I can when you come to Charlotte (be forewarned ).
> 
> I also wanted to invite you over to our TR if you want to see some of the incredible outfits in action. I am only on day 4 and our TR is LONG. Life has definitely gotten in the way since we returned...but on the first page, post 3 there is a table of contents so that you can read and avoid the chatter...although there is a lot of funny stuff and life battles in between!
> 
> Forgive me for crashing your thread; however, I had to see what the buzz was about and say...if you are available to come to Charlotte, I hope to meet you! I also hope you don't mind if I pop in from time to time and tell you how much I LOVE your creations!  I might even ask for prayer. Lisa (my wish princess) has been in the hospital three times since our return, twice for major things. We are looking at more surgery starting May 15 that will be approximately 7 to 9 days in length. I definitely could use some strong prayer warriors for that! Don't worry, I am more Pollyanna than Gloomy Gert, so I will try not to bring you down.
> 
> PS: We live VERY close to Ikea.
> 
> *



 Have we met before... your Blue Letters look familiar 



VBAndrea said:


> It's about time!  Every time I go look over there I still see the Happy Easter post!  BTW, if I ever forget about you it's b/c I don't subscribe to threads -- clogs up my e-mail way too much.



I always subscribe to thread but I make sure to set it to no email notifications. HTH



Sandi S said:


> Thanks - the Pink Fig Mish Mash skirt is my pattern for this and it is a patchwork/stripwork with two sections being gathered.
> 
> As Andrea pointed out, I do have a blog: http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/
> 
> I also am very active on Pattern Review and there is a link to that on my blog - shows most recent reviews, but I have made a lot of stuff for me.
> 
> This is an outfit (jacket and skirt) I made for myself in December:



Cute jacket & skirt.



PrincessMickey said:


> Here is the backpack I made for the last give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on three of these for the current give.



Cute backpack and love that your DS was quilting.



VBAndrea said:


> JUDY, LISA and D:
> I will still come ~ I just didn't know what was going on as I'm not in on the FB thing and I didn't want to impose on Judy b/c I know what a hectic life she has with homeschooling and Dr's appts.  I really just don't want to be a burden on Judy and make this work for her -- I want fun for Judy!!!
> 
> Let's see what else...
> 
> THE DUCKS:  I did tell the kids -- they caught on pretty quick when I let the dogs out in the backyard rather than walking them.  I showed them the shells and told them that maybe the mama saved a few babies (though I know it was a lie) and we found a footprint in the mud near the nest which doesn't exactly look like a raccoon, opossum, or fox, but dh thinks it best matches the opossum (who I saw walking along our fence one evening not too long ago).  The kids took it really well and actually seemed unphased.  I am slowly doing better but still am very upset by the whole situation.
> 
> ADORABLE quilt square Princess Mickey



I didn't realized that many people were planning on coming either and I am on FB 

I still feel sad about your duckies too.... and I was so hoping our Robins would come back and make a nest where they did last year but I guess they won't.



Sandi S said:


> Yes, what she said...
> 
> I stitched out Mickey & Minnie for the safari Mish-Mash skirt I need to decide how to place them on the ungathered skirt before I gather it and sew the waistband on. Any preferences? (the ones with all 4 are the front and the ones that are two and two are side views)



I like these two combinations.


----------



## BBGirl

I know we have some pa sewers on here.  I just found out I'm about and hour from the fabric outlet in leymone. Wondering if you've been there and if it is worth the trip?  Heading out to the ribbon outlet in Hagerstown, and maybe the fabric outlet in shippensburg.


----------



## dianemom2

BBGirl said:


> I know we have some pa sewers on here.  I just found out I'm about and hour from the fabric outlet in leymone. Wondering if you've been there and if it is worth the trip?  Heading out to the ribbon outlet in Hagerstown, and maybe the fabric outlet in shippensburg.



I love the ribbon outlet in Hagerstown.  I go there frequently for my ribbons.  I get huge spools of grosgrain ribbon for $2.  Plus you can sign up for their email list and they send out coupons for an extra 15% off.  I've never been to or heard of the fabric outlets i Shippensburg or Leymone.  We live closer to DC though.


----------



## Sandi S

BBGirl said:


> I know we have some pa sewers on here.  I just found out I'm about and hour from the fabric outlet in leymone. Wondering if you've been there and if it is worth the trip?  Heading out to the ribbon outlet in Hagerstown, and maybe the fabric outlet in shippensburg.



My inlaws live right near the one in Lemoyne - it's decent, what they have varies - I try to get there when we are in PA. The one you need to visit is Fabric Mart in Sinking Springs (Reading). Seriously...Dianne, it would be worth the drive from Gaithersburg - esp. if you want to get some nice apparel fabric. I've been in person and walked out with $110 spent and TWO kitchen garbage bag-size bags full of fabric. I love their stuff - order from them online a lot!


----------



## BBGirl

Sandi S said:


> My inlaws live right near the one in Lemoyne - it's decent, what they have varies - I try to get there when we are in PA. The one you need to visit is Fabric Mart in Sinking Springs (Reading). Seriously...Dianne, it would be worth the drive from Gaithersburg - esp. if you want to get some nice apparel fabric. I've been in person and walked out with $110 spent and TWO kitchen garbage bag-size bags full of fabric. I love their stuff - order from them online a lot!



Ok you enabler you I guess I'll head to reading on my next day off about an hour away too so I hope it's worth it. Wow make that 2 hours I might have to rethink.


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> My inlaws live right near the one in Lemoyne - it's decent, what they have varies - I try to get there when we are in PA. The one you need to visit is Fabric Mart in Sinking Springs (Reading). Seriously...Dianne, it would be worth the drive from Gaithersburg - esp. if you want to get some nice apparel fabric. I've been in person and walked out with $110 spent and TWO kitchen garbage bag-size bags full of fabric. I love their stuff - order from them online a lot!



Sandi- you are costing a fortune!  Yesterday I ordered Ottobre magazine and today I am planning a trip to the outlet!  One of my best friends and I frequently do "Monday field trips".  We plan an outing and leave right after the kids go to school.  Reading might be a bit far for one of our Monday outings because we have to be home in time to pick up from school at 2:40.  But I am going to see if we can possible squeeze it in.  I just got that Burda pattern to make myself a new dress and it would be nice to get the fabric for it at a bargain price!  I am going to check their website right now.



BBGirl said:


> Ok you enabler you I guess I'll head to reading on my next day off about an hour away too so I hope it's worth it. Wow make that 2 hours I might have to rethink.


Yes, Sandi is definitely helping us find some nice fabric today!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Sandi- you are costing a fortune!  Yesterday I ordered Ottobre magazine and today I am planning a trip to the outlet!  One of my best friends and I frequently do "Monday field trips".  We plan an outing and leave right after the kids go to school.  Reading might be a bit far for one of our Monday outings because we have to be home in time to pick up from school at 2:40.  But I am going to see if we can possible squeeze it in.  I just got that Burda pattern to make myself a new dress and it would be nice to get the fabric for it at a bargain price!  I am going to check their website right now.
> 
> 
> Yes, Sandi is definitely helping us find some nice fabric today!




Hmm, you seem to be ignoring our requests to see the dress you already made yourself!!!!

MICHELLE: If you subscribe to a thread but don't get e-mail notices then what good does subscribing do?  I'm confused (nothing new).


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sandi S said:


> Yes, what she said...
> 
> I stitched out Mickey & Minnie for the safari Mish-Mash skirt I need to decide how to place them on the ungathered skirt before I gather it and sew the waistband on. Any preferences? (the ones with all 4 are the front and the ones that are two and two are side views)



I'm with Andrea (yet again!) I like that one ^^^ best. 



Sandi S said:


> My inlaws live right near the one in Lemoyne - it's decent, what they have varies - I try to get there when we are in PA. The one you need to visit is Fabric Mart in Sinking Springs (Reading). Seriously...Dianne, it would be worth the drive from Gaithersburg - esp. if you want to get some nice apparel fabric. I've been in person and walked out with $110 spent and TWO kitchen garbage bag-size bags full of fabric. I love their stuff - order from them online a lot!



Linky-loo please so I can add it to my fabric-resource links (you enabler you  )

*edit* Nevermind, I googled. Here it is in case anyone else wanted to see: http://www.fabricmartfabrics.com/xcart/home.php


Sunshine


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> MICHELLE: If you subscribe to a thread but don't get e-mail notices then what good does subscribing do?  I'm confused (nothing new).



if you don't already know this....
 if there is an update on the thread it will come up on your USER CP section....see the blue line, in the far left side corner, if you click on that it will bring up all your subbed threads with new posts!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Lots of enabling today!  I love it!

I'm having a bad sewing day.

I promised my friend pillows for her birthday and that I'd have them together by the coming week when our other friends visit.  Well......

I've had trouble from the start.  I love how sturdy and solid they look and feel, but my machine can not handle it.  I've already hand sewed the ruffle on, and now I have to hand sew the back to the front.  I hope she really loves them.  I have HOURS of labor in them now.  Honestly, I don't mind, I'm just anxious to finish Natalie's Car dress and start on her Jessie dress.  

I need a heavy duty machine.  I'll add that to the list right after my embroidary machine.


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Sandi- you are costing a fortune!  Yesterday I ordered Ottobre magazine and today I am planning a trip to the outlet!  One of my best friends and I frequently do "Monday field trips".  We plan an outing and leave right after the kids go to school.  Reading might be a bit far for one of our Monday outings because we have to be home in time to pick up from school at 2:40.  But I am going to see if we can possible squeeze it in.  I just got that Burda pattern to make myself a new dress and it would be nice to get the fabric for it at a bargain price!  I am going to check their website right now.
> 
> 
> Yes, Sandi is definitely helping us find some nice fabric today!



 I'd save Reading for a day with no school - you can also go to the VF Outlets which are freakin' huge and a real outlet, not the mall kind. 



VBAndrea said:


> Hmm, you seem to be ignoring our requests to see the dress you already made yourself!!!!
> 
> MICHELLE: If you subscribe to a thread but don't get e-mail notices then what good does subscribing do?  I'm confused (nothing new).



I click on User CP and go straight to my subscribed threads with that when I get on the Dis.

I went to Joann's today with my 30% off Daffodil Dash coupon. Notions were 50% off and they now have 3 yard packages of really nice 1 inch waistband elastic in bright colors. I got the last pack of hot pink at my store. 

I should get the Animal Kingdom skirt done tonight and start on the coordinating top which will have Donald on it driving a hot pink zebra stripe jeep (DD's idea - I love it!).

Also, on my streak of enabling - if you are an Old Navy cardholder, you can get 30% off this weekend. I got some blanks I will embroider on this way.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> if you don't already know this....
> if there is an update on the thread it will come up on your USER CP section....see the blue line, in the far left side corner, if you click on that it will bring up all your subbed threads with new posts!


I had absolutely no clue!  Now I have to start subscribing to some threads.  I currently just dig through my history bar to find threads.



Sandi S said:


> I click on User CP and go straight to my subscribed threads with that when I get on the Dis.
> 
> I went to Joann's today with my 30% off Daffodil Dash coupon. Notions were 50% off and they now have 3 yard packages of really nice 1 inch waistband elastic in bright colors. I got the last pack of hot pink at my store.
> 
> I should get the Animal Kingdom skirt done tonight and start on the coordinating top which will have Donald on it driving a hot pink zebra stripe jeep (DD's idea - I love it!).
> 
> Also, on my streak of enabling - if you are an Old Navy cardholder, you can get 30% off this weekend. I got some blanks I will embroider on this way.


Wow!  I hope our Joann's has the colored elastic.  I want to make a circle skirt and would love colored elastic for it.  Both our Joann's are small though so I don't hold a lot of hope.

And I do like ON shirts -- but I really should use some of my current stash.

I have been busy today starting my BG item and it's time consuming.  And my embroidery machine left some dark spots on one of the items I was doing -- most (but not quite all) of it came out with Dawn but I was livid and have no clue where the gunk came from.


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi you are probably right about saving Reading for a day when the kids are out of school.  Of course, now that my girls are in middle school, they love shopping so it will cost me an arm and a leg to take them along.

This week I finished up this outfit:




It is very similar to other outfits that I have made in the past.

Then I made this dress.  It was very easy to sew.  It only has 3 pattern pieces.  I like the pattern ok but I have to make it longer.  It turned out much shorter than expected.  I have another one in short sleeve cut out and waiting to be sewn.  Sorry that the picture is so horrible!!!!





Then I made this for my niece.  A few weeks ago, I ordered a scrap box from the Fabric Fairy.  It was like $20 for a box stuffed full of different pieces of knit fabrics, none larger than 1 yard and some were only 1/8 yard.  I thought it would be a fun challenge to see what I could make with them.  The box was full of amazing, adorable stuff.  This is only the first thing I've made.  There is a ton of fabric left to work with.














I am pretty sure that Sandi posted the link for the tank top.  It was a free Ottobre pattern.  I think that Sally posted the link to the skirt.  It needed some adjusting to the pattern but I will make it again since it turned out super cute!


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Ugh!  Where did my quotes go??????
> 
> 
> JUDY, LISA and D:
> I will still come ~ I just didn't know what was going on as I'm not in on the FB thing and I didn't want to impose on Judy b/c I know what a hectic life she has with homeschooling and Dr's appts.  I really just don't want to be a burden on Judy and make this work for her -- I want fun for Judy!!!
> 
> Let's see what else...
> 
> THE DUCKS:  I did tell the kids -- they caught on pretty quick when I let the dogs out in the backyard rather than walking them.  I showed them the shells and told them that maybe the mama saved a few babies (though I know it was a lie) and we found a footprint in the mud near the nest which doesn't exactly look like a raccoon, opossum, or fox, but dh thinks it best matches the opossum (who I saw walking along our fence one evening not too long ago).  The kids took it really well and actually seemed unphased.  I am slowly doing better but still am very upset by the whole situation.
> 
> ADORABLE quilt square Princess Mickey



Glad you're coming...  I don't think airfare will ever drop below $371.  

I am just so sad about the baby duckies...  I am glad that the kids seem to be dealing with it though.



PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! So much great stuff has been posted this week. Definately TMTQ but everything has been fabulous. love all the outfits, the sweet babies, love it all. Today my oldest DS had Prairie Day at school. All the kids got to dress up and they did several games and activities from way back then and sample foods they would have ate and even made their own butter. Last week the kids colored a quilt square. Over the weekend and early this week I sewed all their quilt squares together with batting and a plain white square on the back. Today one of the activities was to hand quilt their squares so I volunteered to help all the kiddos with their quilting, mostly it was just getting knots out but it was alot of fun. DS is taking after his mom and did a fabulous job going around three of the squares. Hard to see but he quilted around the big one in the middle, the top left and bottom right squares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the backpack I made for the last give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently working on three of these for the current give.





Sandi S said:


> Popping in with another peek - stitching out Safari Mickey right now!



Love the quilt squares and the backpack!



dianemom2 said:


> Sandi you are probably right about saving Reading for a day when the kids are out of school.  Of course, now that my girls are in middle school, they love shopping so it will cost me an arm and a leg to take them along.
> 
> This week I finished up this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very similar to other outfits that I have made in the past.
> 
> Then I made this dress.  It was very easy to sew.  It only has 3 pattern pieces.  I like the pattern ok but I have to make it longer.  It turned out much shorter than expected.  I have another one in short sleeve cut out and waiting to be sewn.  Sorry that the picture is so horrible!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this for my niece.  A few weeks ago, I ordered a scrap box from the Fabric Fairy.  It was like $20 for a box stuffed full of different pieces of knit fabrics, none larger than 1 yard and some were only 1/8 yard.  I thought it would be a fun challenge to see what I could make with them.  The box was full of amazing, adorable stuff.  This is only the first thing I've made.  There is a ton of fabric left to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that Sandi posted the link for the tank top.  It was a free Ottobre pattern.  I think that Sally posted the link to the skirt.  It needed some adjusting to the pattern but I will make it again since it turned out super cute!



That dress is great Diane - it looks really comfy!  And I love your Mickey outfit and the little girls dress - that skirt is adorable!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!



You did a great job on your frist dress!!!  I just love the fabrics you chose!    Your dd looks so cute and I just love the matching fabric hair bow, as well.



D~


----------



## aksunshine

Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.

Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

DMGeurts said:


> You did a great job on your frist dress!!!  I just love the fabrics you chose!    Your dd looks so cute and I just love the matching fabric hair bow, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Thank you SO much, I was so nervous! When it was done, I thought, hey, it _looks_ like a dress, so I guess I didnt do too bad! 



aksunshine said:


> Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.


 Congratulations!! I know the feeling of no bows and ruffles again, I have 6 boys!! We'll be glad once theyre in their teens, though!!


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> I totally hear you on the distance thing . . . it would be so cool to get to meet you one day!  You inspire me with all the things you do with your 4x4 machine!!!  As much as I didn't want to go to Montana last summer, I'm glad it gave me the opportunity to meet D~ in person and hand deliver her patterns to her
> 
> I haven't had a chance to do much this week - migraines had taken over my life the past few days   I need to work on my BigGive items and I need to make a Mickey Mouse present for a friend's two year old . . . He loves all things Mickey and his birthday is on Cinco de Mayo . . . any suggestions?



Awww thank you for your kind words about my work. I just try my best with what I have!

I am sorry to hear about the migraine problem. I hope it will pass soon. I would suggest a Mickey applique on a crayon holder made with an appropriate print. I have fabric in my stash from a garage sale that screams "fiesta!" to me, so that's why I am making that suggestion.



smile5sunshine said:


> Ugh, I have totally lost my sewing mojo. I NEED to be at the machine working on SOMETHING but I'm just not feeling it. I even tried pulling out all of my fabric stash to see if anything inspired me and nothing.   Hopefully this will pass soon so I can get more things done for our trip.
> 
> Sunshine



I think that's your body's way of saying you need some "me time."  Try to take some time for yourself and see if your sewing mojo comes back.



Sandi S said:


>



I vote for the second option.



dianemom2 said:


> Sandi you are probably right about saving Reading for a day when the kids are out of school.  Of course, now that my girls are in middle school, they love shopping so it will cost me an arm and a leg to take them along.
> 
> This week I finished up this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very similar to other outfits that I have made in the past.
> 
> Then I made this dress.  It was very easy to sew.  It only has 3 pattern pieces.  I like the pattern ok but I have to make it longer.  It turned out much shorter than expected.  I have another one in short sleeve cut out and waiting to be sewn.  Sorry that the picture is so horrible!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this for my niece.  A few weeks ago, I ordered a scrap box from the Fabric Fairy.  It was like $20 for a box stuffed full of different pieces of knit fabrics, none larger than 1 yard and some were only 1/8 yard.  I thought it would be a fun challenge to see what I could make with them.  The box was full of amazing, adorable stuff.  This is only the first thing I've made.  There is a ton of fabric left to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that Sandi posted the link for the tank top.  It was a free Ottobre pattern.  I think that Sally posted the link to the skirt.  It needed some adjusting to the pattern but I will make it again since it turned out super cute!



Great job on the outfits again! I am sure the picture of your dress doesn't do it justice! I enjoy seeing what others make for themselves so hopefully you can get a better picture of it *hint hint*.



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!



Great job on the dress...and you said you needed lots of luck?! I think you are doing very well!



aksunshine said:


> Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.
> 
> Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.



I guess you will be doing lots of bowling shirts then


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> This week I finished up this outfit:



I love the Mickey outfit. I think the dress turned out great, and it looks good with the pair of jeans! Also love the knit outfit. I need to start sewing with knits again. It's been awhile but I think maybe my boys would wear something I made if it was with knit. Have fun with the rest of your box!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!



Love the dress, it looks great!!



aksunshine said:


> Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.
> 
> Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.



Congrats on the boy!! I only have boys so I don't know what it's like sewing bows and ruffles.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Blyssfull said:


> Thank YOU everyone for your prayers and thoughts! They definitely worked!![/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Introducing Caroline Paige.. She was 5lbs 15oz and 17in long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got there just after she had her but unfortunately she's stuck in NICU for a week so I don't get to hold her or see her for myself. They said only Parents/Grandparents. I was completely bummed!! Then of all weekends, this upcoming one I'm going to Alabama for the Everything Applique Conference so I won't be able to go see her then either. BAH HAMBAUGH. Tho, I talked to my brother today and all is well...Both girls are doing great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my joy with you ladies and again, I really appreciate all the prayers. I have so many projects I need to get back to work on and so many pages to catch up too.. Everything I saw was just precious!


*oh how sweet is she....so glad everyone is well! and I too love the name! I have a grandangel named Caroline Elizabeth Waye S. 
 be sure to share pix when you get to snuggle with her!*


----------



## OrlandoBelle

tricia said:


> I got some PJ's done last week for a lady that is local to me and wanted these and then a Vida for her daughters 1st B-Day in July.  Haven't gotten the Measurements for her chest to do the Vida yet, but here are the Pyjamas.



Wow those Curious Georg PJ's are AMAZING!!!  I would love to make some for my Daughter.  I live in the UK and cannot get any decent fabric, and certainly no Curious George over here.  Can I ask where you got it from?  We're going on holiday in May to Florida and hoping to visit Joann's and Michaels (the only 2 craft shops I've heard of over there!).  I'm hoping to fill a suitcase with fabric on the way home!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> This week I finished up this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very similar to other outfits that I have made in the past.
> 
> Then I made this dress.  It was very easy to sew.  It only has 3 pattern pieces.  I like the pattern ok but I have to make it longer.  It turned out much shorter than expected.  I have another one in short sleeve cut out and waiting to be sewn.  Sorry that the picture is so horrible!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this for my niece.  A few weeks ago, I ordered a scrap box from the Fabric Fairy.  It was like $20 for a box stuffed full of different pieces of knit fabrics, none larger than 1 yard and some were only 1/8 yard.  I thought it would be a fun challenge to see what I could make with them.  The box was full of amazing, adorable stuff.  This is only the first thing I've made.  There is a ton of fabric left to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that Sandi posted the link for the tank top.  It was a free Ottobre pattern.  I think that Sally posted the link to the skirt.  It needed some adjusting to the pattern but I will make it again since it turned out super cute!


The Mickey set is adorable!

I love your dress -- I like the length, but I can see a bit longer would be nicer.  I just usually wear my shorter sweater dresses over leggings with boots, so you can always put leggings on if you feel you want more coverage.  The dress looks really comfy and from what I can see in the fuzzy pic the fit looks really good.  I can't wait to see the next one you have cut out.  Is this one the Burda pattern?  Are we _EVER_ going to see your other dress????

Gret outfit for your niece.  I love both the shirt and skirt.  So was the fabric box worth it?  I really need to get some more knits -- I'm currently busy with a BG and then I need to make dd an outfit for a birthday party on Sunday -- I thought it was two weeks away, but nope, it's a week away!  It's just an Insa skirt and appliqued t so it should go really fast (yes, I, the slow sewer, said that!)



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!


It turned out awesome!  and what a cute model!



DMGeurts said:


> Glad you're coming...  I don't think airfare will ever drop below $371.
> 
> D~


  Seriously???  I can't believe it's that high?  I can't believe that -- so much so that I'm going to snoop myself and look up some airfares for you!



aksunshine said:


> Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.
> 
> Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.


Congrats on the boy   Your ds is going to love having a playmate close in age.  It's also faster sewing things without bows and ruffles   I am sorry it's been a rough couple of months for you.  I really hope you are feeling better and that all goes smooth with the pregnancy.



OrlandoBelle said:


> Wow those Curious Georg PJ's are AMAZING!!!  I would love to make some for my Daughter.  I live in the UK and cannot get any decent fabric, and certainly no Curious George over here.  Can I ask where you got it from?  We're going on holiday in May to Florida and hoping to visit Joann's and Michaels (the only 2 craft shops I've heard of over there!).  I'm hoping to fill a suitcase with fabric on the way home!


Tricia is in Canada so it's likely that fabric was from there.  To my knowledge, Michaels does not carry fabric.  Our two main fabric stores are Joanns and Hancocks.  Hobby Lobby and Walmart also sell fabric.  I have seen Curious George at Walmart, but it's a bright print.  And not all Walmarts have fabric either -- hopefully someone in the Orlando area can chime in and let you know what stores to look at.


----------



## blessedmom4

*I will attempt to respond as appropriate, Hope I don't mess up all of these quotes...  I didn't grab any of the BEAUTIFUL pics of the awesome outfits this time, but they all make this non-sewing non/appliquéing person *
know I already have a bed....am willing to share if its big enough, know megan will be in with the girls anyways!!


*Lisa forgot to grab your quote last time..your bed is a queen in the guest room.*

oh dang, you got me Judy, yes I am quick to lose my cool....you are the more level headed between the two of us....I think its your southern charm and voice that people fall in love with!!
*Level-headed...nah...but OOZING southern charm...after all I was Miss NC Charm~Charlotte a LONG time ago. *


PurpleEars said:


> As much as I would love to come and meet you and many othres, the distance just isn't practical for us. I was fortunate to get a chance to meet Lisa in February. I hope I will get a chance to meet Chiara later in August at Disney World.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that your princess Lisa is having more health issues. I will continue to pray for your family.
> *
> I would love to meet you as well, I KNOW Lisa enjoyed her time with you!  A trip to Disney in August...sounds FUN! THANK YOU for your prayers, they are SO appreciated! *





mphalens said:


> Judy - I tried to grab one of your posts to quote, but it got all messed up.  I know you mean business and I'm glad you've talked some sense into Andrea
> *Thanks Marianne, we were actually all on the same page, just making sure we all knew the plan!
> *
> 
> It would be so great if you could come down too, Chiara!  I know you're most familiar with the Concord area, and like Judy said, she isn't too far from there. . . I'm down in SW Charlotte near Carowinds and not too far from Ballantyne (where i think there is another Embassy Suites, but I'm not 100%).  Mary Jo's is maybe 20 mins. from me?  Anyway, I know you've been down for your art workshops and the race, right?  Let me know if i can help in any way!
> *MUST stay in Concord...it would be less expensive, you would be closer to me  and Ballantyne is directly DIAGONAL to Concord...long drive. Although my DIS friend Michelle/Tink stayed at a very nice place between 77 and 85 that I found for her last year and it was a studio for around $75 a night, with breakfast...They couldn't stay with us due to allergies to Bandit (for those who don't know, he is a MIRACLE dog).
> 
> I haven't had a chance to do much this week - migraines had taken over my life the past few days   I need to work on my BigGive items and I need to make a Mickey Mouse present for a friend's two year old . . . He loves all things Mickey and his birthday is on Cinco de Mayo . . . any suggestions?*


*
Take care of yourself Marianne, I know all about those migraines because of David and Lisa. 


miprender said:



			Have we met before... your Blue Letters look familiar 
You recognized my trademark, nice of you to notice  But there will be one VERY IMPORTANT person missing from our August meet...



I didn't realized that many people were planning on coming either and I am on FB 
Change your mind??? Lisa B has room in her bed! 

Click to expand...




VBAndrea said:



			I had absolutely no clue!  Now I have to start subscribing to some threads.  I currently just dig through my history bar to find threads.
Lisa taught me that trick a few weeks/months ago (I lose track of time, wonder why).

Wow!  I hope our Joann's has the colored elastic.  I want to make a circle skirt and would love colored elastic for it.  Both our Joann's are small though so I don't hold a lot of hope. 
I LOVE my circle skirt! I think I will learn that first, so I can make the girls twirl everywhere.

I have been busy today starting my BG item and it's time consuming.  And my embroidery machine left some dark spots on one of the items I was doing -- most (but not quite all) of it came out with Dawn but I was livid and have no clue where the gunk came from.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about the dark spots! Any ideas on how to get black "oil scuffs" off of a hat that can't be put in the washing machine??



DMGeurts said:



			Glad you're coming...  I don't think airfare will ever drop below $371.  
YIKES D~ Does that mean you can't come??? That is a lot of money! 
I am just so sad about the baby duckies...  I am glad that the kids seem to be dealing with it though.
Me too! 

Click to expand...




aksunshine said:



			Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.
Alicia when I saw yor message to me I was  CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!
Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.
		
Click to expand...

 for your rough month! I really NEED something sewn for Lisa, and everybody I know that sews is busy with upcoming trips and school projects. I should PM you and ask if you could do it and how much...
*


----------



## mom2rtk

aksunshine said:


> Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.
> 
> Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.



I haven't been here in a while ...... but couldn't resist replying to THIS message! 

That's awesome news. Congrats Alicia!


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> This week I finished up this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I was going to say you can always put leggings under the dress. Love all the kiddo outfits



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!



This is just precious.



aksunshine said:


> Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.
> 
> Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.



Best of luck Alicia.

Catching up on more orders today and working on a project too.


----------



## OrlandoBelle

I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.

Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on 

Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]











[/url][/IMG]











[/url][/IMG]






Also make a camera strap cover for myself! 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sandi S

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



I think they turned out wonderful! She will be darling in those on your trip!


----------



## Yoshiandi

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



OMG.. LOVE LOVE LOVE the dresses!!  Did you do that top gathering yourself or was the material already like that?  Do you have the link to the etsy that you got those appliques? I REALLY want to do a minnie safari dress for my Abby. Great job! 

~Melissa~


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OrlandoBelle said:


> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



Just made a new strap for myself, but the pocket is so smart!!  Always looking for a place to stash my cap when I don't have pockets!!  May have to add that to my cover!!


----------



## Celidh

I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.

Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.

















What do you think?


----------



## casper_jj11

OrlandoBelle said:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



Wow! They're adorable. I especially love the animal print dress! I'm a beginner too and I'm very impressed. You did a great job! Did you use a pattern for the camera strap? I've been working on things for my kiddos for our next trip but I'd love to make one of those for my camera strap... great idea!



Celidh said:


> I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.
> 
> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



It's beautiful!


----------



## cogero

OrlandoBelle said:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



Fabulous job on everything.



Celidh said:


> I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.
> 
> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I totally love the colors of the skirt.


----------



## VBAndrea

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


Absolutely fabulous job!  I'm most impressed.  You do a great job so there's no need to be gentle -- being honest covers it all  

Cool camera strap too, but what I really love is the camera!  I soooo want a nice camera!



Celidh said:


> I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.
> 
> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


That is soooo prity!  rotfl2  Truly -- I really do love it.  I like the fabric of the underlying, love the colors and really adore that purplish/lavender tulle -- where on earth did you get that?


----------



## dianemom2

Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!


That turned out great!  It will be perfect for Memorial Day and July 4th!  Excellent job!




VBAndrea said:


> The Mickey set is adorable!
> 
> I love your dress -- I like the length, but I can see a bit longer would be nicer.  I just usually wear my shorter sweater dresses over leggings with boots, so you can always put leggings on if you feel you want more coverage.  The dress looks really comfy and from what I can see in the fuzzy pic the fit looks really good.  I can't wait to see the next one you have cut out.  Is this one the Burda pattern?  Are we _EVER_ going to see your other dress????
> 
> Gret outfit for your niece.  I love both the shirt and skirt.  So was the fabric box worth it?  I really need to get some more knits -- I'm currently busy with a BG and then I need to make dd an outfit for a birthday party on Sunday -- I thought it was two weeks away, but nope, it's a week away!  It's just an Insa skirt and appliqued t so it should go really fast (yes, I, the slow sewer, said that!)


The dress in the picture is the only one I've made so far.  It is with the Modkids pattern that I ordered.  I have another one of the same pattern cut out already.  But I added 4 inches to the length and this one will be short sleeves.  I am going to give this dress to my mother in law.  She is only around 5 ft tall so the length will be perfect for her.  She has trouble buying things that fit her right because she is short but not very thin.

I think that the fabric box was worth it.  It was really crammed full of fabric.  A lot of them were things that I would not have picked for myself but I will definitely use.  There were at least 4 or 5 fabrics that I got nearly a yard of each one.  There were probably about 5 things that I got about 1/2 yard of and several small pieces.  One was a Christmas print which I will never use so it became a rag for cleaning.  LOL!

I can't wait to see both the Dorothy dress AND the birthday party outfit.



OrlandoBelle said:


> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


The dresses all turned out great!  You did a super job and your dd will look adorable on your trip to Disney!  I love your camera strap too!  



Celidh said:


> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I agree with Andrea that she looks very prity in her new skirt.  I love your fabrics!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I spent the last 2 weeks working on 5 reversible poodle skirts for my oldest dgd's 10th b'day party! soem of the other girls came in poodle skirts too! here they are all lined up...






here is the twirl factor!!





and here is my 1st onesie gown for my new granddaughter due in april...Liberty Elayna




 and a tiny NB onesie...hoping they use these for their family/maternity photo shoot today! 




 thank you all for looking! 
now if i can get some get up and go and go in the sewing room and start on the many project i have planned for the baby shower! the shower will be all b/w damask and Minnie mouse heads to match the nursery....and since Brendi has craved MOE'S and El Sombrero we will have a taco/burrito bar along with pink minnie mouse cup cakes  !
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


*love those sweet dresses and your lil girl is a beauty! looking forward to you sharing more pix of your creations and pix of your trip when you return...you will be addicted! to WDW and these boards!!!*


----------



## Yoshiandi

I am pretty sure that Sandi posted the link for the tank top.  It was a free Ottobre pattern.  I think that Sally posted the link to the skirt.  It needed some adjusting to the pattern but I will make it again since it turned out super cute![/QUOTE]

Do you still have the link for the skirt? I LOVE it and would like to attempt to make something like it.


----------



## DMGeurts

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



You did an amazing job on everything!  Your dd will be so precious on your trip!  And I love the pocket on your camera strap - ingenious!  



Celidh said:


> I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.
> 
> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I love the skirt - and I love the fabrics you chose!  Great job!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I spent the last 2 weeks working on 5 reversible poodle skirts for my oldest dgd's 10th b'day party! soem of the other girls came in poodle skirts too! here they are all lined up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the twirl factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my 1st onesie gown for my new granddaughter due in april...Liberty Elayna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tiny NB onesie...hoping they use these for their family/maternity photo shoot today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for looking!
> now if i can get some get up and go and go in the sewing room and start on the many project i have planned for the baby shower! the shower will be all b/w damask and Minnie mouse heads to match the nursery....and since Brendi has craved MOE'S and El Sombrero we will have a taco/burrito bar along with pink minnie mouse cup cakes  !
> *



Awww... Beth - I know I liked these on Facebook, but they are just so sweet...  I am so excited for Brendi - it seems that we have followed her entire pregnancy with you, and I cannot wait to see pictures of little Liberty.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Yoshiandi said:


> Do you still have the link for the skirt? I LOVE it and would like to attempt to make something like it.


Here is the link:
http://www.lilblueboo.com/2011/09/cascading-ruffle-skirt-a-tutorial-and-free-download.html

Like I said, the pattern needed some adjusting.  But it turned out really cute.  It would be a great way to use up some old t-shirts too.  The ruffles could easily be made out of t-shirt pieces.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I spent the last 2 weeks working on 5 reversible poodle skirts for my oldest dgd's 10th b'day party! soem of the other girls came in poodle skirts too! here they are all lined up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the twirl factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my 1st onesie gown for my new granddaughter due in april...Liberty Elayna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tiny NB onesie...hoping they use these for their family/maternity photo shoot today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for looking!
> now if i can get some get up and go and go in the sewing room and start on the many project i have planned for the baby shower! the shower will be all b/w damask and Minnie mouse heads to match the nursery....and since Brendi has craved MOE'S and El Sombrero we will have a taco/burrito bar along with pink minnie mouse cup cakes  !
> *



The poodle skirt party looks like a blast!  Your skirts were certainly a big hit!  The baby things are adorable.  Your are going to need to make Brendi a t-shirt with Mickey in a sombrero to wear to the baby shower.


----------



## Celidh

Thank you to everyone who liked my girl's "prity" skirt I made.  I was quite impressed at how it turned out considering I was flying totally by the seat of my pants without a pattern and I'm not much of a sewer.  I do have a good ability to figure things out on my own though.

Someone asked where I got the tulle.  It was actually at my local dollarama.  The pink and white was in a spool with about 15' on it and the purple, which had a pattern, only had about 9' on each spool.  I used two each of the pink and white and 3 of the purple.  They were about 4" wide.  I cut them into lengths and knotted them around a piece of elastic.  The material underneath is satin that I got on sale and the waist band is blanket satin.  I think the whole thing cost less than $20.00 to make.

To the pp who had the poodle skirts, my partner and I were thinking of going to the MNSHHP and I was going to make us poodle skirts for it only use Mickey's instead of the poodles.

To Orlandobelle, I love your daughter's   little sundresses.  They are so cute!


----------



## aksunshine

blessedmom4 said:


> * for your rough month! I really NEED something sewn for Lisa, and everybody I know that sews is busy with upcoming trips and school projects. I should PM you and ask if you could do it and how much...
> *



Thanks. So tired of feeling yucky. But the migraines are really getting a lot better. Mild- Moderate headaches now. Sure!! I would love to help!!



PrincessMickey said:


> Congrats on the boy!! I only have boys so I don't know what it's like sewing bows and ruffles.


Thank you!! I didn't sew when Isabelle was a baby an, now that she is 10, she has outgrown most of my sewing.


PurpleEars said:


> I guess you will be doing lots of bowling shirts then


lol! You know, I have the pattern, but I have never made one! I am such a pattern hoarder!!


mom2rtk said:


> I haven't been here in a while ...... but couldn't resist replying to THIS message!
> 
> That's awesome news. Congrats Alicia!


Awww! Thanks!! 


cogero said:


> Best of luck Alicia.
> 
> Catching up on more orders today and working on a project too.


Thank you!


OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


Oh!! I think they are just ADORABLE!!!!


Celidh said:


> I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.
> 
> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Very pretty!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Sandi you are probably right about saving Reading for a day when the kids are out of school.  Of course, now that my girls are in middle school, they love shopping so it will cost me an arm and a leg to take them along.
> 
> This week I finished up this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very similar to other outfits that I have made in the past.
> 
> Then I made this dress.  It was very easy to sew.  It only has 3 pattern pieces.  I like the pattern ok but I have to make it longer.  It turned out much shorter than expected.  I have another one in short sleeve cut out and waiting to be sewn.  Sorry that the picture is so horrible!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this for my niece.  A few weeks ago, I ordered a scrap box from the Fabric Fairy.  It was like $20 for a box stuffed full of different pieces of knit fabrics, none larger than 1 yard and some were only 1/8 yard.  I thought it would be a fun challenge to see what I could make with them.  The box was full of amazing, adorable stuff.  This is only the first thing I've made.  There is a ton of fabric left to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that Sandi posted the link for the tank top.  It was a free Ottobre pattern.  I think that Sally posted the link to the skirt.  It needed some adjusting to the pattern but I will make it again since it turned out super cute!


I really LOVE that scrap box outfit!! So pretty!!


Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!


This is so cute and so is she!


----------



## Yoshiandi

dianemom2 said:


> Here is the link:
> http://www.lilblueboo.com/2011/09/cascading-ruffle-skirt-a-tutorial-and-free-download.html
> 
> Like I said, the pattern needed some adjusting.  But it turned out really cute.  It would be a great way to use up some old t-shirts too.  The ruffles could easily be made out of t-shirt pieces.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

We have a great problem with Justin's Big Give. Seems his siblings are getting more outfits than him!!! I was wondering if anyone would have the time to do a Rock and Rollercoaster and/or Space Mountain Tshirt for him - he would love themed ride shirts and LOVES rollercoasters!! His sister is getting 9, brother 8 and he is getting 7 outfits/shirts - lol!!! What a wonderful issue to address!!! Please pm me or go and sign up on the Big Give boards!!! We also still need a scrap book and the theme park survival kit!! Thanks!!


----------



## BBGirl

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> We have a great problem with Justin's Big Give. Seems his siblings are getting more outfits than him!!! I was wondering if anyone would have the time to do a Rock and Rollercoaster and/or Space Mountain Tshirt for him - he would love themed ride shirts and LOVES rollercoasters!! His sister is getting 9, brother 8 and he is getting 7 outfits/shirts - lol!!! What a wonderful issue to address!!! Please pm me or go and sign up on the Big Give boards!!! We also still need a scrap book and the theme park survival kit!! Thanks!!



If I had the designs I could do both but I already went over my funds this month


----------



## billwendy

I meant splash not space mountain - sorry!!! lol


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> We have a great problem with Justin's Big Give. Seems his siblings are getting more outfits than him!!! I was wondering if anyone would have the time to do a Rock and Rollercoaster and/or Space Mountain Tshirt for him - he would love themed ride shirts and LOVES rollercoasters!! His sister is getting 9, brother 8 and he is getting 7 outfits/shirts - lol!!! What a wonderful issue to address!!! Please pm me or go and sign up on the Big Give boards!!! We also still need a scrap book and the theme park survival kit!! Thanks!!



Whats needed for the survival kit?


----------



## billwendy

Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Whats needed for the survival kit?



The survival kit is things that you think you'd need at the park but you might forget at home!! like rain ponchos, handiwipes, glowsticks....little things like that to help a Mom out!!!! lol


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> The dress in the picture is the only one I've made so far.  It is with the Modkids pattern that I ordered.  I have another one of the same pattern cut out already.  But I added 4 inches to the length and this one will be short sleeves.  I am going to give this dress to my mother in law.  She is only around 5 ft tall so the length will be perfect for her.  She has trouble buying things that fit her right because she is short but not very thin.
> 
> I think that the fabric box was worth it.  It was really crammed full of fabric.  A lot of them were things that I would not have picked for myself but I will definitely use.  There were at least 4 or 5 fabrics that I got nearly a yard of each one.  There were probably about 5 things that I got about 1/2 yard of and several small pieces.  One was a Christmas print which I will never use so it became a rag for cleaning.  LOL!
> 
> I can't wait to see both the Dorothy dress AND the birthday party outfit.


OK, I thought you did two dresses for yourself already.  I will stop hassling you now   Yay that you can give this one to your mom and make a new that is a more suitable length for yourself.

Hmmm, I think it's time I order some more knits!  (even though I'm not supposed to buy fabric).

I still haven't taken a pic of that Dorothy dress -- it's nothing exciting.  I really need to snap a pic b/c it's due at school tomorrow.  

I haven't even started the party outfit but I'm doing it just like ones I did for a BG.  All I have been working on is a BG item, which I really hope to finish today (though I really, really hoped to finish it yesterday).



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I spent the last 2 weeks working on 5 reversible poodle skirts for my oldest dgd's 10th b'day party! soem of the other girls came in poodle skirts too! here they are all lined up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my 1st onesie gown for my new granddaughter due in april...Liberty Elayna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for looking!
> now if i can get some get up and go and go in the sewing room and start on the many project i have planned for the baby shower! the shower will be all b/w damask and Minnie mouse heads to match the nursery....and since Brendi has craved MOE'S and El Sombrero we will have a taco/burrito bar along with pink minnie mouse cup cakes  !
> *


Great skirts and what a cool idea for a birthday party theme!  

I  LOVE  that damask -- I know I've mentioned it before but every time you post any of it I guarantee I will be telling you how much I love it!


----------



## OrlandoBelle

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments about my dresses.

I did the elasticated bit at the top of them myself using shirring elastic.  It was a lot easier than I thought 

I got the mouse head appliques from this etsy store...  http://www.etsy.com/shop/TheAppliquePatch

And the pattern for the camera strap is from a lovely blog I found... although I can't seem to find it now


----------



## cogero

I love love love everything that has been posted lately.

I have been working on orders and buying fabric 

I have lots of ideas but not enough hours in a day. I have one shirt to do to finish another order and hoping to get that one done today (i have ruined 3 shirts already)  and it is driving me nuts.

Maybe later I will work on something that has been twirling in my mind or work on a big give.


----------



## OrlandoBelle

I also made this one for Amelia's 2nd birthday last week.  It was a last minute job with some left over fabric I had.  These dresses are so easy to make.  This one took me just over an hour and a half 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

billwendy said:


> The survival kit is things that you think you'd need at the park but you might forget at home!! like rain ponchos, handiwipes, glowsticks....little things like that to help a Mom out!!!! lol



Gotcha I figured it was something along those lines but wasnt sure if their was a specific list. I think I can handle that! Thanks


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Looks like someone beat me to it though!


----------



## Mom in Heels

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



All of these dresses are ADORABLE!  I wish I did so well during my first attempts at sewing!   Well done!


----------



## tricia

OrlandoBelle said:


> Wow those Curious Georg PJ's are AMAZING!!!  I would love to make some for my Daughter.  I live in the UK and cannot get any decent fabric, and certainly no Curious George over here.  Can I ask where you got it from?  We're going on holiday in May to Florida and hoping to visit Joann's and Michaels (the only 2 craft shops I've heard of over there!).  I'm hoping to fill a suitcase with fabric on the way home!



Just scrolling through cause I was out of town for the weekend and spied this.  That is a very old out of print Curious George fabric.  Last year a couple of us tried to find some and all we could find is a small bit on Ebay at about $30/yard if I recall.  I am officially out of it now, except for a pair of size 2 PJ bottoms that I made up and then my customer changed her mind about.


----------



## VBAndrea

Here is Dorothy.  I made up my own pattern and just based the look of the pinafore on the real Dorothy dress.  The only thing I didn't do was the small strip of fabric cut on the bias that is near the hemline of the skirt -- I have enough fabric to add it, but the fabric is thin and a wee bit difficult to work with so I decided not to ruin a good thing.  The blouse is one I made last year for Project Runway so it's not exactly like Dorothy's, but I think it works decent enough.

Of course, Target has stopped selling the sparkly red shoes.  DD will red patent leather ones that are very cute.  The Dorothy in the first half of the play is wearing reddish orange shoes so I don't feel so bad (for those who don't know, the teacher split the major character roles into halves b/c it's 1st grade thru 6th grade doing the play -- around 25 students).

One other thing I did different was I used button holes on the back -- the real costume is all hook and eye but buttons seemed faster (though I won't show you a pic of those -- 3 out of the 4 button holes look bad -- think it was due to the fabric).

I will post a pic in a couple of weeks of DD wearing the dress with her braids and makeup with Toto (who is a Yorkie b/c no one had a stuffed Cairn Terrier -- my sister had a few stuffed Yorkies though!).


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


>



It is lovely Andrea. Great Job. Can't wait to see pictures of your DD in it


----------



## BBGirl

Does anyone here need white or blue(navy)1/4 inch grosgrain ribbon? Thats the problem with outlet shopping I only need about half what I got.  It of course cost a about a tenth of what it would have to just buy what I needed retail. Who isn't going to do that?


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

OrlandoBelle said:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


These are so cute!   I love them!



Celidh said:


> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.


Very Princess like!



dianemom2 said:


> This week I finished up this outfit:


Love your work.  I actually just bookmarked your link for the knit skirt as that is something my dd would certainly wear!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!


Love it!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I spent the last 2 weeks working on 5 reversible poodle skirts for my oldest dgd's 10th b'day party! soem of the other girls came in poodle skirts too! here they are all lined up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the twirl factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my 1st onesie gown for my new granddaughter due in april...Liberty Elayna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tiny NB onesie...hoping they use these for their family/maternity photo shoot today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for looking!
> now if i can get some get up and go and go in the sewing room and start on the many project i have planned for the baby shower! the shower will be all b/w damask and Minnie mouse heads to match the nursery....and since Brendi has craved MOE'S and El Sombrero we will have a taco/burrito bar along with pink minnie mouse cup cakes  !
> *


The skirts are great and I love the onsie!  Have fun with the baby shower!



VBAndrea said:


> Here is Dorothy.



Dorothy looks terrific!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.  






They turned out pretty cute and I learned a lot while making them.  I learned that swimsuit material is very slippery and that my machine doesn't really like it.  I learned that I do not have a stretch stitch on my machine (hence the use of the zig zag).  I learned that my machine will likely be needing to serviced as it was making all sorts of odd clunks and noises that it should not be making.  Then again, the machine was a free to me machine, so I cannot complain to much if I need to have it serviced.  In fact, I have gotten a lot of use of the this machine, so I should have it serviced just to be nice to it.  I also learned that I will probably like using a serger for a job like this as it would really make the seams look a lot better.  I will definitely try this again once my Aunt's serger gets here!


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.


these are such a cute way to reuse! I love it, very creative.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Celidh said:


> What do you think?


I second everyones thoughts...it looks great and the fabric was a great choice!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here is the twirl factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my 1st onesie gown for my new granddaughter due in april...Liberty Elayna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tiny NB onesie...hoping they use these for their family/maternity photo shoot today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


oh I love the poodle skirts, im toying with the idea of making one for my daughter for halloween. theyre my favorite. everything else looks great too, the gown took my breath away, its gorgeous!


Yoshiandi said:


> I am pretty sure that Sandi posted the link for the tank top.  It was a free Ottobre pattern.  I think that Sally posted the link to the skirt.  It needed some adjusting to the pattern but I will make it again since it turned out super cute!


looks great, and I will definitely try out the skirt for my older daughter, its just her style




VBAndrea said:


>



Very nice! She will look like a doll!


And a big thanks to everyone who commented about my dress, its very encouraging and I love to hear any criticism. You guys are what inspired me, after years of saying I was going to start sewing to actually do it!


----------



## dianemom2

Celidh said:


> To the pp who had the poodle skirts, my partner and I were thinking of going to the MNSHHP and I was going to make us poodle skirts for it only use Mickey's instead of the poodles.


Somebody last year did poodle skirts for MNSHHP and put Pluto on them.  They were adorable.  I can't remember who made them though.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is Dorothy.  I made up my own pattern and just based the look of the pinafore on the real Dorothy dress.  The only thing I didn't do was the small strip of fabric cut on the bias that is near the hemline of the skirt -- I have enough fabric to add it, but the fabric is thin and a wee bit difficult to work with so I decided not to ruin a good thing.  The blouse is one I made last year for Project Runway so it's not exactly like Dorothy's, but I think it works decent enough.
> 
> Of course, Target has stopped selling the sparkly red shoes.


I found that blue gingham very thin and it frayed the minute you touched it.  I lined Sara's entire dress because it was totally see through.  Your Dorothy dress turned out fabulous!  Can't wait to see the pictures of your dd in the dress with her hair in braids etc.  Target only seems to sell the sparkly red shoes in the fall before Halloween.  Too bad your dd isn't older, we have  Sara's pair for they are probably too big.  I think they are a girl's size 4.



BBGirl said:


> Does anyone here need white or blue(navy)1/4 inch grosgrain ribbon? Thats the problem with outlet shopping I only need about half what I got.  It of course cost a about a tenth of what it would have to just buy what I needed retail. Who isn't going to do that?


I always buy more than I need when I go to the ribbon outlet.  But how can you pass up a whole roll of 25 or 50 yards of ribbon for $2!  



Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.


Those turned out very cute!  What a cute way to re-purpose old swimsuits!  Sorry your machine is giving you a bit of trouble.  I hope that getting it serviced takes care of the problem!


----------



## VBAndrea

Celidh -- my dd, who is also 8 y/o, gets a pre-spelling test on Mondays.  Today one of her words was Uranus.  She wrote down "your highness"  but at least she spelled it correctly.  Pirty wasn't on her list this week.




Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out pretty cute and I learned a lot while making them.  I learned that swimsuit material is very slippery and that my machine doesn't really like it.  I learned that I do not have a stretch stitch on my machine (hence the use of the zig zag).  I learned that my machine will likely be needing to serviced as it was making all sorts of odd clunks and noises that it should not be making.  Then again, the machine was a free to me machine, so I cannot complain to much if I need to have it serviced.  In fact, I have gotten a lot of use of the this machine, so I should have it serviced just to be nice to it.  I also learned that I will probably like using a serger for a job like this as it would really make the seams look a lot better.  I will definitely try this again once my Aunt's serger gets here!


Wow those are cute!  Did you use a tut?  My dd's doll needs a swimsuit -- I only have one to sew for, not four!  I'm sorry for all your machine troubles though.  And sergers are wonderful -- they really make things look professional.



All righty, I am almost done with a BG -- just requested one different from file from Heather for a t and once I get it and stitch it out I will be done with that.  Now I need to move on to a pirate set for my dd and do some pockets for shorts that Amy wants to make (I just need to embroider on them).  The pockets are pirate designs too.  And then _IF_ I have time I want to do a bowling shirt for the birthday boy.  I also wanted to make him an eye spy bag but I really doubt I'll have time for all this!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

dianemom2 said:


> Those turned out very cute!  What a cute way to re-purpose old swimsuits!  Sorry your machine is giving you a bit of trouble.  I hope that getting it serviced takes care of the problem!





Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> these are such a cute way to reuse! I love it, very creative.





VBAndrea said:


> Wow those are cute!  Did you use a tut?  My dd's doll needs a swimsuit -- I only have one to sew for, not four!  I'm sorry for all your machine troubles though.  And sergers are wonderful -- they really make things look professional.


Thanks for all of the compliments - I had fun doing the swimsuits and my dd was thrilled to have one for each of her dolls!

I used the free swimsuit pattern from liberty jane patterns www.libertyjanepatterns.com/2011/07/free-swimsuit-pattern-for-dolls.html

I had never used her patterns before this weekend - I found that her instructions were very clear and not difficult to follow.  I like patterns like that.

Now to find a nice spa for my sewing machine. It works, but it could work a little better, kwim? In the meantime, I am anxiously awaiting my serger!


----------



## Meshell2002

aksunshine said:


> Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.
> 
> Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.


congrats! I'm due Oct 20th.....won't find out until June. 


OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]


So cute!


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I spent the last 2 weeks working on 5 reversible poodle skirts for my oldest dgd's 10th b'day party! soem of the other girls came in poodle skirts too! here they are all lined up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the twirl factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
You've been very busy!


Queen of Cumberland said:



			So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.  






They turned out pretty cute and I learned a lot while making them.  I learned that swimsuit material is very slippery and that my machine doesn't really like it.  I learned that I do not have a stretch stitch on my machine (hence the use of the zig zag).  I learned that my machine will likely be needing to serviced as it was making all sorts of odd clunks and noises that it should not be making.  Then again, the machine was a free to me machine, so I cannot complain to much if I need to have it serviced.  In fact, I have gotten a lot of use of the this machine, so I should have it serviced just to be nice to it.  I also learned that I will probably like using a serger for a job like this as it would really make the seams look a lot better.  I will definitely try this again once my Aunt's serger gets here!
		
Click to expand...


Love the upcycle! I recently remade some of my old tshirts into some new bike shorts for DD to wear under sundresses....loved reusing the bottom hem for the shorts' hem....time saver.*


----------



## ColonelHathi

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



These two make me think we are on the same wave length.   

I have to get to posting some pictures soon - but I am also making DD a Minnie pillowcase dress that is VERY similar fabrics and a little Minnie head on the side.  I also made a camera strap as one of my first projects - love the lense pocket idea... maybe I need a new camera strap with that feature? 

Great job!!!


----------



## aboveH20

It's been so long since I've uploaded photos to Photobucket that I can't figure out how to shrinkify my pix.  Hope these aren't bigger than allowed by law.

As foretold, I risked frostbite (pleased to say I didn't get any) to make some more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.  Because there are so many newbies all the time (probably half of you think _I'm_ a newbie) let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay and they are always looking for pillowcases because they give pillows to all children who stay there.  

Once you get the hang of the directions, you make four pillowcases from one yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of "novelty" fabric.  I've noticed that the width of the flannel is shrinking (barely 43" now, it used to be closer to 45") so soon a yard may just make three pillowcases.

Anywho . . .  these were shipped to GKTW earlier today.



















































Pardon me if the photos are mural size.  Us old dogs don't like learning new tricks.


----------



## Sandi S

Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out pretty cute and I learned a lot while making them.  I learned that swimsuit material is very slippery and that my machine doesn't really like it.  I learned that I do not have a stretch stitch on my machine (hence the use of the zig zag).  I learned that my machine will likely be needing to serviced as it was making all sorts of odd clunks and noises that it should not be making.  Then again, the machine was a free to me machine, so I cannot complain to much if I need to have it serviced.  In fact, I have gotten a lot of use of the this machine, so I should have it serviced just to be nice to it.  I also learned that I will probably like using a serger for a job like this as it would really make the seams look a lot better.  I will definitely try this again once my Aunt's serger gets here!



Those are so cute! Swimsuit fabric is kind of beastly to sew, though...



aboveH20 said:


> It's been so long since I've uploaded photos to Photobucket that I can't figure out how to shrinkify my pix.  Hope these aren't bigger than allowed by law.
> 
> As foretold, I risked frostbite (pleased to say I didn't get any) to make some more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.  Because there are so many newbies all the time (probably half of you think _I'm_ a newbie) let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay and they are always looking for pillowcases because they give pillows to all children who stay there.
> 
> Once you get the hang of the directions, you make four pillowcases from one yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of "novelty" fabric.  I've noticed that the width of the flannel is shrinking (barely 43" now, it used to be closer to 45") so soon a yard may just make three pillowcases.
> 
> Anywho . . .  these were shipped to GKTW earlier today.
> 
> Pardon me if the photos are mural size.  Us old dogs don't like learning new tricks.



Love all the pretty fabrics you used!


----------



## Yoshiandi

Made my first ones today!!!!  






Got more material as it was $2.49yd for the snuggle fleece   These will ship later this week.


----------



## Sandi S

I started my pre-trip report! It feels so exciting to be getting further in the planning process.

In it, I included a link to the Blurb book I made of my last Disney trip - which was a cross-country saga that involved 2.5 days at Disneyland - not enough time, but better than nothing. For that trip, I sewed for all different themes including the San Diego Zoo. One of my all-time favorite outfit sets was brother-sister giraffe sets.

This picture was on display at our local Picture People for awhile...miss them being this sweet and little. They were 2 and 4 here - now they are 5 and 7.









All the patterns are Ottobre - I want to make this skirt again soon - the ruffled back is so cute!


----------



## cogero

Cheryl. Those pillowcases are fabulous.


----------



## aboveH20

Yoshiandi said:


> Made my first ones today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more material as it was $2.49yd for the snuggle fleece   These will ship later this week.



Hooray!!!

   

(Can you hear me cheering from the other end of NYS?)


----------



## Celidh

OrlandoBelle said:


> Thank you all so much for your lovely comments about my dresses.
> 
> I did the elasticated bit at the top of them myself using shirring elastic.  It was a lot easier than I thought
> 
> I got the mouse head appliques from this etsy store...  http://www.etsy.com/shop/TheAppliquePatch
> 
> And the pattern for the camera strap is from a lovely blog I found... although I can't seem to find it now



As I said, I love your little sundresses for your daughter. She is adorable.  After I read this, I thought maybe I could do it.  I didn't realize you did the shirring yourself.  I didn't even know that was what it was called.   I'm not sure if this would bother my daughter's skin as she has eczema and it may itch her.  I figured if I could get a piece of material from the bargain bin if she was bothered by it, I wouldn't be too upset to get rid of it.

So, anyway, did you have a pattern?  If not, how did you know how much material you would need to make it snug around her chest?  Not sure, but I would imagine my daughter's chest is about 27-28" or so.  Her waist is 24-25" and she has broad shoulders so there is most  likely a bit of difference even though she is only 8.

I looked up how to do shirring and it doesn't look too difficult.  I would think it is just a matter of playing with the tension to make sure it is right.

If you find the blog for the camera strap, I'd love to know what it is.  I just bought a new camera.


----------



## cajunfan

Awesome pillowcases Cheryl! I still have a bunch of fabric to make them. 

I have not been sewing much these last few months...although I did just finish the concert bass drum cover for my son's youth orchestra...talk about a challenge...had to draft a pattern (D~...I am jealous...this is hard!)...then to work with that heavy of a fabric in such a large volume! WOW...my arms hurt...it also did not help that I spent a lot of time getting to know my seam ripper!

Anyhoo...has anyone made hospital gowns for anyone? If yes, what pattern did you use and did you modify it in any way?

Thanks!

Lynn


----------



## PurpleEars

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...



Great job on all the dresses! They are beautiful! I am partial to the Minnie dots though. The camera strap is a great idea too!



Celidh said:


> I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.
> 
> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Cute! I could not believe you did it without a pattern. It turned out very well!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I spent the last 2 weeks working on 5 reversible poodle skirts for my oldest dgd's 10th b'day party! soem of the other girls came in poodle skirts too! here they are all lined up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the twirl factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my 1st onesie gown for my new granddaughter due in april...Liberty Elayna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tiny NB onesie...hoping they use these for their family/maternity photo shoot today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for looking!
> now if i can get some get up and go and go in the sewing room and start on the many project i have planned for the baby shower! the shower will be all b/w damask and Minnie mouse heads to match the nursery....and since Brendi has craved MOE'S and El Sombrero we will have a taco/burrito bar along with pink minnie mouse cup cakes  !
> *



The poodle skirt party looked like it was a lot of fun. The onesies are very cute!



OrlandoBelle said:


> I also made this one for Amelia's 2nd birthday last week.  It was a last minute job with some left over fabric I had.  These dresses are so easy to make.  This one took me just over an hour and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



That cupcake fabric is super cute too!



VBAndrea said:


> Here is Dorothy.  I made up my own pattern and just based the look of the pinafore on the real Dorothy dress.  The only thing I didn't do was the small strip of fabric cut on the bias that is near the hemline of the skirt -- I have enough fabric to add it, but the fabric is thin and a wee bit difficult to work with so I decided not to ruin a good thing.  The blouse is one I made last year for Project Runway so it's not exactly like Dorothy's, but I think it works decent enough.
> 
> Of course, Target has stopped selling the sparkly red shoes.  DD will red patent leather ones that are very cute.  The Dorothy in the first half of the play is wearing reddish orange shoes so I don't feel so bad (for those who don't know, the teacher split the major character roles into halves b/c it's 1st grade thru 6th grade doing the play -- around 25 students).
> 
> One other thing I did different was I used button holes on the back -- the real costume is all hook and eye but buttons seemed faster (though I won't show you a pic of those -- 3 out of the 4 button holes look bad -- think it was due to the fabric).
> 
> I will post a pic in a couple of weeks of DD wearing the dress with her braids and makeup with Toto (who is a Yorkie b/c no one had a stuffed Cairn Terrier -- my sister had a few stuffed Yorkies though!).



Great job on Dorothy!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out pretty cute and I learned a lot while making them.  I learned that swimsuit material is very slippery and that my machine doesn't really like it.  I learned that I do not have a stretch stitch on my machine (hence the use of the zig zag).  I learned that my machine will likely be needing to serviced as it was making all sorts of odd clunks and noises that it should not be making.  Then again, the machine was a free to me machine, so I cannot complain to much if I need to have it serviced.  In fact, I have gotten a lot of use of the this machine, so I should have it serviced just to be nice to it.  I also learned that I will probably like using a serger for a job like this as it would really make the seams look a lot better.  I will definitely try this again once my Aunt's serger gets here!



Wonderful job on the swimsuit upcycle. I am sorry to hear that your machine needs to go to the spa. You will enjoy the serger when you get it!



aboveH20 said:


> It's been so long since I've uploaded photos to Photobucket that I can't figure out how to shrinkify my pix.  Hope these aren't bigger than allowed by law.
> 
> As foretold, I risked frostbite (pleased to say I didn't get any) to make some more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.  Because there are so many newbies all the time (probably half of you think _I'm_ a newbie) let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay and they are always looking for pillowcases because they give pillows to all children who stay there.
> 
> Once you get the hang of the directions, you make four pillowcases from one yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of "novelty" fabric.  I've noticed that the width of the flannel is shrinking (barely 43" now, it used to be closer to 45") so soon a yard may just make three pillowcases.
> 
> Anywho . . .  these were shipped to GKTW earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me if the photos are mural size.  Us old dogs don't like learning new tricks.



Goodness Cheryl you have been busy! I miss seeing your work! I hope to see your work more often!



Yoshiandi said:


> Made my first ones today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more material as it was $2.49yd for the snuggle fleece. These will ship later this week.



I am sure the recipients will treasure these special gift too!



Sandi S said:


> I started my pre-trip report! It feels so exciting to be getting further in the planning process.
> 
> In it, I included a link to the Blurb book I made of my last Disney trip - which was a cross-country saga that involved 2.5 days at Disneyland - not enough time, but better than nothing. For that trip, I sewed for all different themes including the San Diego Zoo. One of my all-time favorite outfit sets was brother-sister giraffe sets.
> 
> This picture was on display at our local Picture People for awhile...miss them being this sweet and little. They were 2 and 4 here - now they are 5 and 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the patterns are Ottobre - I want to make this skirt again soon - the ruffled back is so cute!



Awww weren't they cute?! I think I will really need to get my PTR started too...



cajunfan said:


> I have not been sewing much these last few months...although I did just finish the concert bass drum cover for my son's youth orchestra...talk about a challenge...had to draft a pattern (D~...I am jealous...this is hard!)...then to work with that heavy of a fabric in such a large volume! WOW...my arms hurt...it also did not help that I spent a lot of time getting to know my seam ripper!
> 
> Anyhoo...has anyone made hospital gowns for anyone? If yes, what pattern did you use and did you modify it in any way?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



I know Diane made a hospital gown for an adult. Maybe she will pop in and provide some suggestions.


----------



## BBGirl

I posted a picture on Facebook of a ribbon I bought just to give away.  Please pm if you would like it.  It looks to be about 2-3 yards woven not grosgrain.


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> Anywho . . .  these were shipped to GKTW earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me if the photos are mural size.  Us old dogs don't like learning new tricks.


I love your "mural size" photos.  Mine always look the same!  Excellent job on the pillowcases.  I still have some the I need to send.



Yoshiandi said:


> Got more material as it was $2.49yd for the snuggle fleece   These will ship later this week.


Super job!  I am sure that the kids at GKTW will love them!



Sandi S said:


> I started my pre-trip report! It feels so exciting to be getting further in the planning process.
> 
> This picture was on display at our local Picture People for awhile...miss them being this sweet and little. They were 2 and 4 here - now they are 5 and 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the patterns are Ottobre - I want to make this skirt again soon - the ruffled back is so cute!


The brother/sister set is adorable!  What a cute theme for the outfit.  The skirt with the ruffle back is very cute!


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Can anyone tell me how you get the silk like stiching on your appliques? 
I've just started to learn how to do these but I have NO idea how you are making them look so clean.

If you could send me a viedo or a link to a good tutorial - or if I am am just missing something completly obvious let me know!!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I found that blue gingham very thin and it frayed the minute you touched it.  I lined Sara's entire dress because it was totally see through.  Your Dorothy dress turned out fabulous!  Can't wait to see the pictures of your dd in the dress with her hair in braids etc.  Target only seems to sell the sparkly red shoes in the fall before Halloween.  Too bad your dd isn't older, we have  Sara's pair for they are probably too big.  I think they are a girl's size 4.



This gingham did not fray and it's not so thin that it had to be lined, but it had a silkier feel to it even though it was cotton.  They had two cheaper ginghams at another Walmart for $1.74 yd and I was originally going to try it, but they redid their sewing department and had all the fabric in the back and the Einstein working there that day couldn't find either of them, so off to a different Walmart I went.

My dd is a size 2 for shoes -- I found a size 6 at a thrift store and one of the teacher's had her try on a size 13 that were her little sister's, but those were too small.  Her red patent leather ones are actually adorable little shoes.  My sister said I could also just buy a cheap pair in any color and glue glitter to them, but I don't have the time right now.  Yesterday I made an ax for the play b/c no one had a toy ax to loan the production crew.  I used a decent sized tree branch, cardboard and tinfoil.  I never took a pic of the lion mane I made either, but I'll get that on dress rehearsal day.  



aboveH20 said:


> It's been so long since I've uploaded photos to Photobucket that I can't figure out how to shrinkify my pix.  Hope these aren't bigger than allowed by law.
> 
> As foretold, I risked frostbite (pleased to say I didn't get any) to make some more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.  Because there are so many newbies all the time (probably half of you think _I'm_ a newbie) let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay and they are always looking for pillowcases because they give pillows to all children who stay there.
> 
> Once you get the hang of the directions, you make four pillowcases from one yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of "novelty" fabric.  I've noticed that the width of the flannel is shrinking (barely 43" now, it used to be closer to 45") so soon a yard may just make three pillowcases.
> 
> Anywho . . .  these were shipped to GKTW earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me if the photos are mural size.  Us old dogs don't like learning new tricks.


Looks like you've been monkeying around 

I have fabric for 24 and no time to sew them!!!  Amy is going to drive them down for me in June so I don't have to ship them YAY!  Amy already made 25 herself to take down so we'll get them a wee bit of a supply.  I imagine they must go through over 100 a day though.

So the flannel is no longer as wide?  Grrr!!!!!  Sort of like how ice cream comes in smaller containers at a higher price now.



Yoshiandi said:


> Made my first ones today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more material as it was $2.49yd for the snuggle fleece   These will ship later this week.


Super!!!  I stock up on the flannel when it's on sale as well.



Sandi S said:


> I started my pre-trip report! It feels so exciting to be getting further in the planning process.
> 
> In it, I included a link to the Blurb book I made of my last Disney trip - which was a cross-country saga that involved 2.5 days at Disneyland - not enough time, but better than nothing. For that trip, I sewed for all different themes including the San Diego Zoo. One of my all-time favorite outfit sets was brother-sister giraffe sets.
> 
> This picture was on display at our local Picture People for awhile...miss them being this sweet and little. They were 2 and 4 here - now they are 5 and 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the patterns are Ottobre - I want to make this skirt again soon - the ruffled back is so cute!


Cute outfits!



ItsyBitsy said:


> Can anyone tell me how you get the silk like stiching on your appliques?
> I've just started to learn how to do these but I have NO idea how you are making them look so clean.
> 
> If you could send me a viedo or a link to a good tutorial - or if I am am just missing something completly obvious let me know!!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You do it with a zig zag stitch set very narrow -- on my machine it's at about "0" ~ and if you want the pretty, shiny look buy embroidery thread.  Look on page one of this thread and there is a link to Heather Sue's applique tutorial -- I think the vast majority of us on here used that to learn.


----------



## miprender

Wow... everyone has been busy. I finally finished two more days but I still need to take pictures

Beth...love all those twirl skirts.



VBAndrea said:


> MICHELLE: If you subscribe to a thread but don't get e-mail notices then what good does subscribing do?  I'm confused (nothing new).



I always click on my Subscribed Threads under QuickLinks and keep track of them that way.



dianemom2 said:


> Then I made this dress.  It was very easy to sew.  It only has 3 pattern pieces.  I like the pattern ok but I have to make it longer.  It turned out much shorter than expected.  I have another one in short sleeve cut out and waiting to be sewn.  Sorry that the picture is so horrible!!!!


Loving everything you are making.



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!



Great job and congrats on your first dress.



OrlandoBelle said:


> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



Love everything, you did a wonderful job.



Celidh said:


> I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.
> 
> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



So "pritty"! 



cogero said:


> I have lots of ideas but not enough hours in a day.



 ITA



VBAndrea said:


> One other thing I did different was I used button holes on the back -- the real costume is all hook and eye but buttons seemed faster (though I won't show you a pic of those -- 3 out of the 4 button holes look bad -- think it was due to the fabric).
> 
> I will post a pic in a couple of weeks of DD wearing the dress with her braids and makeup with Toto (who is a Yorkie b/c no one had a stuffed Cairn Terrier -- my sister had a few stuffed Yorkies though!).



 Love it ... and I think that shirt works perfectly with the dress. 



Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.



Those turned out great!



dianemom2 said:


> Somebody last year did poodle skirts for MNSHHP and put Pluto on them.  They were adorable.  I can't remember who made them though.



I believe that was Ellen for Judy's BG



aboveH20 said:


> It's been so long since I've uploaded photos to Photobucket that I can't figure out how to shrinkify my pix.  Hope these aren't bigger than allowed by law.
> 
> As foretold, I risked frostbite (pleased to say I didn't get any) to make some more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.  Because there are so many newbies all the time (probably half of you think _I'm_ a newbie) let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay and they are always looking for pillowcases because they give pillows to all children who stay there.
> 
> Once you get the hang of the directions, you make four pillowcases from one yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of "novelty" fabric.  I've noticed that the width of the flannel is shrinking (barely 43" now, it used to be closer to 45") so soon a yard may just make three pillowcases.
> 
> Anywho . . .  these were shipped to GKTW earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me if the photos are mural size.  Us old dogs don't like learning new tricks.



 Hello and you did a great job on all those pillow cases



Yoshiandi said:


> Made my first ones today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more material as it was $2.49yd for the snuggle fleece   These will ship later this week.



Great job.



Sandi S said:


> I started my pre-trip report! It feels so exciting to be getting further in the planning process.
> 
> In it, I included a link to the Blurb book I made of my last Disney trip - which was a cross-country saga that involved 2.5 days at Disneyland - not enough time, but better than nothing. For that trip, I sewed for all different themes including the San Diego Zoo. One of my all-time favorite outfit sets was brother-sister giraffe sets.
> 
> This picture was on display at our local Picture People for awhile...miss them being this sweet and little. They were 2 and 4 here - now they are 5 and 7.
> 
> 
> All the patterns are Ottobre - I want to make this skirt again soon - the ruffled back is so cute!



Cute photo of them.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

VBAndrea said:


> You do it with a zig zag stitch set very narrow -- on my machine it's at about "0" ~ and if you want the pretty, shiny look buy embroidery thread.  Look on page one of this thread and there is a link to Heather Sue's applique tutorial -- I think the vast majority of us on here used that to learn.



Thank you so much. I knew It had to be somewhere on here and I was just missing it! Thank you!


----------



## dianemom2

In between doing a bunch of appliques, I managed to make two things today.  The first one is a dress with more of the fabric from the scrap box I bought from the Fabric Fairy.  Here is a picture:





Then I had cut this out planning to for it to be a dress but it just looks like a nightie so that is what I will use it for.  I needed a new one anyhow.




This pattern is extremely easy and I will probably use it to make more nighties but not as a dress.  It is too simple and baggy.


----------



## aboveH20

Thanks, all, for the comments about the GKTW pillowcases.  I primarily posted as a means of advertising/reminding about the pillowcase project.  

I still have 10 yards that I bought at Joann a number of months ago and just bought 5 more yards at Hobby Lobby thinking their flannel was wider, but it looks like it's 43" as well.  I also bought 1/3 yard pieces of BOYish fabric  so I could use it only on the GKTW pillowcases.  I've been guilty a few times of buying fabric I intended for pillowcases, and then when I got it home decided I didn't want to cut off 12" in case I needed it for something ese.  What else, who knows.



I've also been sewing "maternal health bags" -- simple drawstring bags for _To Love a Child_ in Haiti.  They collect very (VERY!!!) basic supplies for childbirth like scalpel blades, gauze pads, shoe laces and safety pins.  I wouldn't want to attend any of those births.  It took my poor brain a while to figure out how to make the draw string part, but now they go together fast.

And, to get you caught up on "life" -- my film son is taking time off from paid employment to work on his movie in anticipation of entering it in some film festivals this summer.  Ex-Navy guy will be going to school in Santa Barbara late summer.  I asked him when parents' weekend is and he said every weekend is parents' weekend.    I think it's been 10 years since I've been to Disneyland, so I'll be sure to make time for that.  Mr. above H20 and I will be going on an Alaskan cruise for our 30th in 39 days. Oh, and did I mention that tomorrow I'm having my thyroid removed?  The whole thing . . . outta here.



So, that was more than you wanted to know.

I've peeked in occasionally, but I'll forever feel bad about commenting on some creations whlie not others, so take the easy way out and don't comment on anything.  I suspect others are in the same boat from time to time, which doesn't make it right, but maybe you understand.






VBAndrea said:


> Looks like you've been monkeying around
> 
> I have fabric for 24 and no time to sew them!!!  Amy is going to drive them down for me in June so I don't have to ship them YAY!  Amy already made 25 herself to take down so we'll get them a wee bit of a supply.  I imagine they must go through over 100 a day though.
> 
> So the flannel is no longer as wide?  Grrr!!!!!  Sort of like how ice cream comes in smaller containers at a higher price now.



You're right, this time was monkeys, and I think last time it was frogs.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> In between doing a bunch of appliques, I managed to make two things today.  The first one is a dress with more of the fabric from the scrap box I bought from the Fabric Fairy.  Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had cut this out planning to for it to be a dress but it just looks like a nightie so that is what I will use it for.  I needed a new one anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is extremely easy and I will probably use it to make more nighties but not as a dress.  It is too simple and baggy.



The dress is beautiful. The nightgown looks comfy and it is nice to have something that is easy to put together.



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks, all, for the comments about the GKTW pillowcases.  I primarily posted as a means of advertising/reminding about the pillowcase project.
> 
> I still have 10 yards that I bought at Joann a number of months ago and just bought 5 more yards at Hobby Lobby thinking their flannel was wider, but it looks like it's 43" as well.  I also bought 1/3 yard pieces of BOYish fabric  so I could use it only on the GKTW pillowcases.  I've been guilty a few times of buying fabric I intended for pillowcases, and then when I got it home decided I didn't want to cut off 12" in case I needed it for something ese.  What else, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been sewing "maternal health bags" -- simple drawstring bags for _To Love a Child_ in Haiti.  They collect very (VERY!!!) basic supplies for childbirth like scalpel blades, gauze pads, shoe laces and safety pins.  I wouldn't want to attend any of those births.  It took my poor brain a while to figure out how to make the draw string part, but now they go together fast.
> 
> And, to get you caught up on "life" -- my film son is taking time off from paid employment to work on his movie in anticipation of entering it in some film festivals this summer.  Ex-Navy guy will be going to school in Santa Barbara late summer.  I asked him when parents' weekend is and he said every weekend is parents' weekend.    I think it's been 10 years since I've been to Disneyland, so I'll be sure to make time for that.  Mr. above H20 and I will be going on an Alaskan cruise for our 30th in 39 days. Oh, and did I mention that tomorrow I'm having my thyroid removed?  The whole thing . . . outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> So, that was more than you wanted to know.



Sounds like you have been busy sewing. I hope the film will do well. It must been exciting to have your ex-Navy son closer to you again. I hope you will get a chance to visit DL when you see him. Congrats on your upcoming 30th anniversary!

I hope everything will go well tomorrow. I will be praying for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## lovesdumbo

So many wonderful things posted!!!  

I've been sewing like a mad woman the past few weeks for a trip with just my youngest Friday. Hope to take photos tomorrow and post them but I really have to pack and I have way too much to do at work too. Can't wait to just get there!




aboveH20 said:


> Oh, and did I mention that tomorrow I'm having my thyroid removed?  The whole thing . . . outta here.


Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sandi S

popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...






I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> I always click on my Subscribed Threads under QuickLinks and keep track of them that way.


I ended up not liking the feature b/c it takes me to page one of the thread where as my history bar takes me to not only the page I was on, but to the last post I typed out.  I will use the feature though for people who are slow with their TR's -- like MARIANNE -- not that I'd ever mention any names   After all, my history bar only stores five pages of data and I get sick of checking her thread every day to find nada.



dianemom2 said:


> In between doing a bunch of appliques, I managed to make two things today.  The first one is a dress with more of the fabric from the scrap box I bought from the Fabric Fairy.  Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had cut this out planning to for it to be a dress but it just looks like a nightie so that is what I will use it for.  I needed a new one anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is extremely easy and I will probably use it to make more nighties but not as a dress.  It is too simple and baggy.


Great use of the knots!  I love combining knits anyway so I think a scrap box is right up my alley! 

And I like your dress/jammies.  Look at this way -- it's pajamas that double as day wear!  You can get your mail in your jammies and no one will be the wiser.  I don't think you have a dog, but pj's you can walk a dog in are at the top of my list.



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks, all, for the comments about the GKTW pillowcases.  I primarily posted as a means of advertising/reminding about the pillowcase project.
> 
> I still have 10 yards that I bought at Joann a number of months ago and just bought 5 more yards at Hobby Lobby thinking their flannel was wider, but it looks like it's 43" as well.  I also bought 1/3 yard pieces of BOYish fabric  so I could use it only on the GKTW pillowcases.  I've been guilty a few times of buying fabric I intended for pillowcases, and then when I got it home decided I didn't want to cut off 12" in case I needed it for something ese.  What else, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been sewing "maternal health bags" -- simple drawstring bags for _To Love a Child_ in Haiti.  They collect very (VERY!!!) basic supplies for childbirth like scalpel blades, gauze pads, shoe laces and safety pins.  I wouldn't want to attend any of those births.  It took my poor brain a while to figure out how to make the draw string part, but now they go together fast.
> 
> And, to get you caught up on "life" -- my film son is taking time off from paid employment to work on his movie in anticipation of entering it in some film festivals this summer.  Ex-Navy guy will be going to school in Santa Barbara late summer.  I asked him when parents' weekend is and he said every weekend is parents' weekend.    I think it's been 10 years since I've been to Disneyland, so I'll be sure to make time for that.  Mr. above H20 and I will be going on an Alaskan cruise for our 30th in 39 days. Oh, and did I mention that tomorrow I'm having my thyroid removed?  The whole thing . . . outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> So, that was more than you wanted to know.
> 
> I've peeked in occasionally, but I'll forever feel bad about commenting on some creations whlie not others, so take the easy way out and don't comment on anything.  I suspect others are in the same boat from time to time, which doesn't make it right, but maybe you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, this time was monkeys, and I think last time it was frogs.


Chances are the manufacturers of the pillows GKTW uses will shrink in size too, so smaller cases may end up working fine.  Maybe Amy can let us know how tight or loose the cases are.

Are you telling me your ds is NOT done with his film?  Does quitting his day job mean he will be living with you? Are you having to make more props?  Is Ginger OK with all of this?

Santa Barbara is far, far away.  I wouldn't want my kids to go that far away -- of course I reserve the right to change my mind when dd is a teenager .

Congrats on your upcoming 30th!!!  I hope you and Mr. AboveH20 have a lovely cruise.  My 13th is this year.  I feel as though I should insert a smilie here but I have no clue whether to pick happy, scarred, unbelievable, etc.

I hope your surgery goes well.  I'd send you a get well card but am not sure how to address it.  Do you think the postman would get it if I addressed it as follows:
Cheryl AboveH20
Head South at the "A"
Look for the house with the expensive cars (and barbed wire fencing)
NY, USA

Please post after your surgery so we all know you are doing well  I have to now go to page 2 to get that smilie, but you are worth it).



Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.


1. Very nice dress!  
2. I love those shoes (you had those on in a previous pic).
3. I appreciate the cat in the pic sitting to your side rather than modeling (though that appears to be a different cat)


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...


Very pretty!  I love the bright colors in the fabric.



VBAndrea said:


> Great use of the knots!  I love combining knits anyway so I think a scrap box is right up my alley!
> 
> And I like your dress/jammies.  Look at this way -- it's pajamas that double as day wear!  You can get your mail in your jammies and no one will be the wiser.  I don't think you have a dog, but pj's you can walk a dog in are at the top of my list.
> 
> 
> 1. Very nice dress!
> 2. I love those shoes (you had those on in a previous pic).
> 3. I appreciate the cat in the pic sitting to your side rather than modeling (though that appears to be a different cat)



Yes, I remember how you combined the knits your Olivia dress.  That dress is the Modkids Abigail dress.  It was perfect for using the knit scraps.  Also was very easy to sew. Once I had it cut, I think it took me maybe 20 minutes to sew the dress up.   I was making it while doing some appliques but if my embroidery machine had been free, the bottom panels would have been really cute with a 4x4 design on each of them.  I may still go back and do some embroidery on it another day.

We do have a little dog.  She is a tiny 6 pound Pomeranian with a HUGE attitude!  She thinks she runs the house.  However, she hates to go on walks.  I got her thinking that we'd have a nice little dog to walk.  But she loves to play fetch so she does get plenty of exercise.  I throw her tiny little tennis ball off the deck and she runs down the stairs to get it and brings it back to me. She'll play that game for as long as I throw her ball.  All that is a long way of saying that I don't need jammies that I can walk the dog in.

Sandi's dress is really pretty!  But that has to be a different cat.  It isn't anywhere near a size 5t!


----------



## cogero

Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.



totally love the dress. The colors are fabulous.

Cheryl please let us know how your surgery goes. sending prayers.


----------



## DMGeurts

OrlandoBelle said:


> I also made this one for Amelia's 2nd birthday last week.  It was a last minute job with some left over fabric I had.  These dresses are so easy to make.  This one took me just over an hour and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



This one is so cute too!



VBAndrea said:


> Here is Dorothy.  I made up my own pattern and just based the look of the pinafore on the real Dorothy dress.  The only thing I didn't do was the small strip of fabric cut on the bias that is near the hemline of the skirt -- I have enough fabric to add it, but the fabric is thin and a wee bit difficult to work with so I decided not to ruin a good thing.  The blouse is one I made last year for Project Runway so it's not exactly like Dorothy's, but I think it works decent enough.
> 
> Of course, Target has stopped selling the sparkly red shoes.  DD will red patent leather ones that are very cute.  The Dorothy in the first half of the play is wearing reddish orange shoes so I don't feel so bad (for those who don't know, the teacher split the major character roles into halves b/c it's 1st grade thru 6th grade doing the play -- around 25 students).
> 
> One other thing I did different was I used button holes on the back -- the real costume is all hook and eye but buttons seemed faster (though I won't show you a pic of those -- 3 out of the 4 button holes look bad -- think it was due to the fabric).
> 
> I will post a pic in a couple of weeks of DD wearing the dress with her braids and makeup with Toto (who is a Yorkie b/c no one had a stuffed Cairn Terrier -- my sister had a few stuffed Yorkies though!).



Andrea!!!  I love this!  I can't wait to see little A. modeling it!  Great job!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out pretty cute and I learned a lot while making them.  I learned that swimsuit material is very slippery and that my machine doesn't really like it.  I learned that I do not have a stretch stitch on my machine (hence the use of the zig zag).  I learned that my machine will likely be needing to serviced as it was making all sorts of odd clunks and noises that it should not be making.  Then again, the machine was a free to me machine, so I cannot complain to much if I need to have it serviced.  In fact, I have gotten a lot of use of the this machine, so I should have it serviced just to be nice to it.  I also learned that I will probably like using a serger for a job like this as it would really make the seams look a lot better.  I will definitely try this again once my Aunt's serger gets here!



Excellent job!  I've always wanted to make some of these!



aboveH20 said:


> It's been so long since I've uploaded photos to Photobucket that I can't figure out how to shrinkify my pix.  Hope these aren't bigger than allowed by law.
> 
> As foretold, I risked frostbite (pleased to say I didn't get any) to make some more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.  Because there are so many newbies all the time (probably half of you think _I'm_ a newbie) let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay and they are always looking for pillowcases because they give pillows to all children who stay there.
> 
> Once you get the hang of the directions, you make four pillowcases from one yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of "novelty" fabric.  I've noticed that the width of the flannel is shrinking (barely 43" now, it used to be closer to 45") so soon a yard may just make three pillowcases.
> 
> Anywho . . .  these were shipped to GKTW earlier today.
> 
> Pardon me if the photos are mural size.  Us old dogs don't like learning new tricks.



Great job Cheryl!!!  You do so much for everyone else!  



Yoshiandi said:


> Made my first ones today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more material as it was $2.49yd for the snuggle fleece   These will ship later this week.



Great job!



Sandi S said:


> I started my pre-trip report! It feels so exciting to be getting further in the planning process.
> 
> In it, I included a link to the Blurb book I made of my last Disney trip - which was a cross-country saga that involved 2.5 days at Disneyland - not enough time, but better than nothing. For that trip, I sewed for all different themes including the San Diego Zoo. One of my all-time favorite outfit sets was brother-sister giraffe sets.
> 
> This picture was on display at our local Picture People for awhile...miss them being this sweet and little. They were 2 and 4 here - now they are 5 and 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the patterns are Ottobre - I want to make this skirt again soon - the ruffled back is so cute!



Absolutely adorable!!!  And I am a sucker for PTRs...  So, I am off to find yours!  



dianemom2 said:


> In between doing a bunch of appliques, I managed to make two things today.  The first one is a dress with more of the fabric from the scrap box I bought from the Fabric Fairy.  Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had cut this out planning to for it to be a dress but it just looks like a nightie so that is what I will use it for.  I needed a new one anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is extremely easy and I will probably use it to make more nighties but not as a dress.  It is too simple and baggy.



I know I liked this one of FB - but I just love these fabrics!  So cute!



Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.



This dress turned out fabulous!  And I still love the shoes!

D~


----------



## lovesdumbo

I took photos and uploaded to photobucket with the ap for the ipad I bought myself for my birthday.

I want to thank everyone for all your inspiration!  I feel bad that work has been so insane lately that I don't have time to comment on everyone's wonderful things.

This trip is a trip with just my youngest DD(9) Emma.  We're staying 7 nights at ASMovies.  DH tolerates an annual family trip but that isn't enough for me so I started taking the kids one at a time.  Those family trips are wonderful but these one on one trips are really quite special!  The last time Emma and I did a one on one trip was for her 7th birthday.  She had had pneumonia the month prior and still wasn't 100%, I was recovering from whooping cough and had just lost my brother in a car accident.  Even the day of the trip I wasn't sure I was up for it but had to take her as I had taken her siblings for their 7th birthdays.  It turned out the trip was just what I needed but we are both very much looking to this trip with us both healthy and in a better frame of mind.  The only other one on one trip for Emma was when she was 5 and that was a lifetime ago to her.

She's my tomboy but will wear a skirt (too old for dresses now) as long as she approves of the fabric.   

I think her favorite character is Stitch-she thinks he's so cute in a cuddly sort of way. So this T is just for her.  I purchased the T already tie dyed (jiffyshirts) and have to say this was the most difficult to sew on.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I need to learn how to use cut away stabilizer-I used several layers of tear away.  I used a pin as inspiration.  I wish I had made him bigger.





All the others I made Ts for me too.  I have a friend who lives in FL now who visits us when we go to WDW.  She and her DD will stay with us on the weekend and we (along with another friend) are all going to Legoland.  Thanks to Karen (ksl5f123) and all who suggested a patchwork Lego skirt for the inspiration for this Lego outfit.  I used Kona dimensions fabric for the skirt-it has a woven dot pattern in it.  I also ordered a green but it wasn't the right bright color.  I was going to make different faces for each of the Lego heads but didn't have the "energy" to try to draft each one to the correct proportions.  I got the pattern for this one right off a storage bin Emma has for her Legos.
Emma's skirt:




Emma's outfit:




And all the shirts:





I made both of us Peace sign Mickey heads:





and Epcot Logo T's:


----------



## newtexan

Stitch looks great!


----------



## lovesdumbo

I made Emma a Buzz skirt and wanted to make her a T.  I was thinking of Slinky because she loves dogs but we ended up deciding on an Alien.  I was going to do just a head on version but Emma found a photo of a pin with the Alien pointing up and decided that would be perfect.  I did learn when making these that I need to overlap my pieces more.  On the skirt-thanks to whoever posted to the link to the May Day Skirt!  I was going to use a polka dot for the hem band but Emma picked out the stripe-she doesn't like polka dots.  What's not to like about polka dots???















I knew I wanted to do some sort of 4 parks shirt ever since Emma, her brother & I did an all 4 parks day last summer.  We went to DTD a few days later and they had images at the design your own T place for the 4 parks/one world that I thought would have been so cool to have worn on that day-we had our photo taken at each of the parks' icons.  I wasn't sure what to do but when searching for images I saw a luggage tag that gave me the inspiration for the design I came up with.  I am such a perfectionist.  I am not real happy with the socerer hat-wish I had used a darker yellow and maybe added stars & moon or maybe I should have done the Earful tower as I'm not real fond of that hat anyways.  I'm sure the perfectionist in me will forget all about these short comings when we are running around from park to park. I stitched the icons before I added the Mickey head to the T's.










Now I just have to pack!  Oh and finish up a ton of things at work!  Oh and make sure the other 2 kids are set with all their activities when I'm gone!  And charge my cameras and all that stuff...and if I have time I might make a couple of shoe bags-I have a couple of pairs but would like a few more.  They are easy but not sure I have time for them.


----------



## Blyssfull

Being away this past weekend has REALLY! put me behind. I've read but haven't had time to post on everything. WTMTQ but everything I saw is AHMAZING!

And I could never forget you Judy and your sweet family. I still have all my cards y'all sent me and I treasure them so much! I hope I get to meet y'all on my trip up.

I've had my nose in SEU trying to design and merge designs for Caroline, and all these other babies due to arrive in Fall. But, I got a HUGE! surprise in the mail yesterday and I just HAD to share. 

All the ladies that I have met through the Dis have just been amazing. I love making things for everyone because they are so appreciative and understand the time it takes to put handmade things together. I made some bows for D~ for her trip and some Pixie Dust and she returned the favor in a HUGE way. I was only expecting a wallet in return and she went above and beyond! Marianne also helped by applique Belle. I am forever grateful for their precious gifts! First and foremost, pictures DO NOT! do these bags justice. I knew the quality and workmanship was amazing just from seeing pictures but my word... I think D~ should just quit her job and sew for a living! 

Here's my pics (they're taken from a cellphone so not the best quality):























And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Blyssfull said:


> Being away this past weekend has REALLY! put me behind. I've read but haven't had time to post on everything. WTMTQ but everything I saw is AHMAZING!
> 
> And I could never forget you Judy and your sweet family. I still have all my cards y'all sent me and I treasure them so much! I hope I get to meet y'all on my trip up.
> 
> I've had my nose in SEU trying to design and merge designs for Caroline, and all these other babies due to arrive in Fall. But, I got a HUGE! surprise in the mail yesterday and I just HAD to share.
> 
> All the ladies that I have met through the Dis have just been amazing. I love making things for everyone because they are so appreciative and understand the time it takes to put handmade things together. I made some bows for D~ for her trip and some Pixie Dust and she returned the favor in a HUGE way. I was only expecting a wallet in return and she went above and beyond! Marianne also helped by applique Belle. I am forever grateful for their precious gifts! First and foremost, pictures DO NOT! do these bags justice. I knew the quality and workmanship was amazing just from seeing pictures but my word... I think D~ should just quit her job and sew for a living!
> 
> Here's my pics (they're taken from a cellphone so not the best quality):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.



That is beautiful, what an amazing gift!


----------



## cogero

lovesdumbo said:


> I took photos and uploaded to photobucket with the ap for the ipad I bought myself for my birthday.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all your inspiration!  I feel bad that work has been so insane lately that I don't have time to comment on everyone's wonderful things.
> 
> This trip is a trip with just my youngest DD(9) Emma.  We're staying 7 nights at ASMovies.  DH tolerates an annual family trip but that isn't enough for me so I started taking the kids one at a time.  Those family trips are wonderful but these one on one trips are really quite special!  The last time Emma and I did a one on one trip was for her 7th birthday.  She had had pneumonia the month prior and still wasn't 100%, I was recovering from whooping cough and had just lost my brother in a car accident.  Even the day of the trip I wasn't sure I was up for it but had to take her as I had taken her siblings for their 7th birthdays.  It turned out the trip was just what I needed but we are both very much looking to this trip with us both healthy and in a better frame of mind.  The only other one on one trip for Emma was when she was 5 and that was a lifetime ago to her.
> 
> She's my tomboy but will wear a skirt (too old for dresses now) as long as she approves of the fabric.
> 
> I think her favorite character is Stitch-she thinks he's so cute in a cuddly sort of way. So this T is just for her.  I purchased the T already tie dyed (jiffyshirts) and have to say this was the most difficult to sew on.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I need to learn how to use cut away stabilizer-I used several layers of tear away.  I used a pin as inspiration.  I wish I had made him bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the others I made Ts for me too.  I have a friend who lives in FL now who visits us when we go to WDW.  She and her DD will stay with us on the weekend and we (along with another friend) are all going to Legoland.  Thanks to Karen (ksl5f123) and all who suggested a patchwork Lego skirt for the inspiration for this Lego outfit.  I used Kona dimensions fabric for the skirt-it has a woven dot pattern in it.  I also ordered a green but it wasn't the right bright color.  I was going to make different faces for each of the Lego heads but didn't have the "energy" to try to draft each one to the correct proportions.  I got the pattern for this one right off a storage bin Emma has for her Legos.
> Emma's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made both of us Peace sign Mickey heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Epcot Logo T's:





lovesdumbo said:


> I made Emma a Buzz skirt and wanted to make her a T.  I was thinking of Slinky because she loves dogs but we ended up deciding on an Alien.  I was going to do just a head on version but Emma found a photo of a pin with the Alien pointing up and decided that would be perfect.  I did learn when making these that I need to overlap my pieces more.  On the skirt-thanks to whoever posted to the link to the May Day Skirt!  I was going to use a polka dot for the hem band but Emma picked out the stripe-she doesn't like polka dots.  What's not to like about polka dots???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I wanted to do some sort of 4 parks shirt ever since Emma, her brother & I did an all 4 parks day last summer.  We went to DTD a few days later and they had images at the design your own T place for the 4 parks/one world that I thought would have been so cool to have worn on that day-we had our photo taken at each of the parks' icons.  I wasn't sure what to do but when searching for images I saw a luggage tag that gave me the inspiration for the design I came up with.  I am such a perfectionist.  I am not real happy with the socerer hat-wish I had used a darker yellow and maybe added stars & moon or maybe I should have done the Earful tower as I'm not real fond of that hat anyways.  I'm sure the perfectionist in me will forget all about these short comings when we are running around from park to park. I stitched the icons before I added the Mickey head to the T's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to pack!  Oh and finish up a ton of things at work!  Oh and make sure the other 2 kids are set with all their activities when I'm gone!  And charge my cameras and all that stuff...and if I have time I might make a couple of shoe bags-I have a couple of pairs but would like a few more.  They are easy but not sure I have time for them.



I want to say all your pieces are absolutely fabulous. I am in total awe of your hand applique skills. My daughter is 10 and will only do shirts and skirts.

Beth you are such a generous Dis'er with all the pixie dust you spread. C still plays with her Tic Tac Toe set.


----------



## queenbeaz

Dang DIS keeps logging me out every few pages & I keep losing my quotes! Everyone has been making fantastic things! I seriously need to unpack all my sewing stuff & get working!



lovesdumbo said:


> This trip is a trip with just my youngest DD(9) Emma.  We're staying 7 nights at ASMovies.  DH tolerates an annual family trip but that isn't enough for me so I started taking the kids one at a time.  Those family trips are wonderful but these one on one trips are really quite special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Epcot Logo T's:


I love the idea of your one on one trips! What a special way to spend time with your kids! Also, love the Stitch & Epcot (and everything else) and super impressed that you did it all without an embroidery machine. Did you use HeatherSue's applique tutorial? You've given me hope!



Blyssfull said:


> Marianne also helped by applique Belle. I am forever grateful for their precious gifts! First and foremost, pictures DO NOT! do these bags justice. I knew the quality and workmanship was amazing just from seeing pictures but my word... I think D~ should just quit her job and sew for a living!
> 
> And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.


These are amazing! A very deserved gift, I'm sure! 
Wanting one of those, but can't bring myself to spend all that money on myself!


----------



## VBAndrea

WARNING

Do not embroider when you don't feel good.  I was embroidering some pockets for Amy that are not cut.  Did one design.  On the second design I caught a piece of fabric under the hoop and attached design one to design two.  Thankfully it was on the tack down stitch so my seam ripper was able to rescue both.

Now I am doing the same pirate ship on an Insa panel that I already cut.  This time I satin stitched the material under the hoop.  I noticed this once the design was completely finished.  It is not salvageable for dd's skirt; however I am hopeful that I can use it for a smaller Insa for a BG or for an eye spy bag or something.  So that was an hour wasted in the heat of my laundry room!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

lovesdumbo said:


> I took photos and uploaded to photobucket with the ap for the ipad I bought myself for my birthday.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all your inspiration!  I feel bad that work has been so insane lately that I don't have time to comment on everyone's wonderful things.
> 
> This trip is a trip with just my youngest DD(9) Emma.  We're staying 7 nights at ASMovies.  DH tolerates an annual family trip but that isn't enough for me so I started taking the kids one at a time.  Those family trips are wonderful but these one on one trips are really quite special!  The last time Emma and I did a one on one trip was for her 7th birthday.  She had had pneumonia the month prior and still wasn't 100%, I was recovering from whooping cough and had just lost my brother in a car accident.  Even the day of the trip I wasn't sure I was up for it but had to take her as I had taken her siblings for their 7th birthdays.  It turned out the trip was just what I needed but we are both very much looking to this trip with us both healthy and in a better frame of mind.  The only other one on one trip for Emma was when she was 5 and that was a lifetime ago to her.
> 
> She's my tomboy but will wear a skirt (too old for dresses now) as long as she approves of the fabric.
> 
> I think her favorite character is Stitch-she thinks he's so cute in a cuddly sort of way. So this T is just for her.  I purchased the T already tie dyed (jiffyshirts) and have to say this was the most difficult to sew on.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I need to learn how to use cut away stabilizer-I used several layers of tear away.  I used a pin as inspiration.  I wish I had made him bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the others I made Ts for me too.  I have a friend who lives in FL now who visits us when we go to WDW.  She and her DD will stay with us on the weekend and we (along with another friend) are all going to Legoland.  Thanks to Karen (ksl5f123) and all who suggested a patchwork Lego skirt for the inspiration for this Lego outfit.  I used Kona dimensions fabric for the skirt-it has a woven dot pattern in it.  I also ordered a green but it wasn't the right bright color.  I was going to make different faces for each of the Lego heads but didn't have the "energy" to try to draft each one to the correct proportions.  I got the pattern for this one right off a storage bin Emma has for her Legos.
> Emma's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made both of us Peace sign Mickey heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Epcot Logo T's:





lovesdumbo said:


> I made Emma a Buzz skirt and wanted to make her a T.  I was thinking of Slinky because she loves dogs but we ended up deciding on an Alien.  I was going to do just a head on version but Emma found a photo of a pin with the Alien pointing up and decided that would be perfect.  I did learn when making these that I need to overlap my pieces more.  On the skirt-thanks to whoever posted to the link to the May Day Skirt!  I was going to use a polka dot for the hem band but Emma picked out the stripe-she doesn't like polka dots.  What's not to like about polka dots???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I wanted to do some sort of 4 parks shirt ever since Emma, her brother & I did an all 4 parks day last summer.  We went to DTD a few days later and they had images at the design your own T place for the 4 parks/one world that I thought would have been so cool to have worn on that day-we had our photo taken at each of the parks' icons.  I wasn't sure what to do but when searching for images I saw a luggage tag that gave me the inspiration for the design I came up with.  I am such a perfectionist.  I am not real happy with the socerer hat-wish I had used a darker yellow and maybe added stars & moon or maybe I should have done the Earful tower as I'm not real fond of that hat anyways.  I'm sure the perfectionist in me will forget all about these short comings when we are running around from park to park. I stitched the icons before I added the Mickey head to the T's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to pack!  Oh and finish up a ton of things at work!  Oh and make sure the other 2 kids are set with all their activities when I'm gone!  And charge my cameras and all that stuff...and if I have time I might make a couple of shoe bags-I have a couple of pairs but would like a few more.  They are easy but not sure I have time for them.


I love everything!  I can't believe you do all of it by hand!!!!!   I adore the Lego skirt and shirts.  Very creative and very cute.  Great fabric on the skirt too!  And my other fav is the 4 parks shirt.  I wish Heather had a design like that b/c there is no way I would do that by hand!  FABULOUS job!  Have a great trip with your dd.  My next trip is going to be a mother/daughter trip (if I ever have $$$).




Blyssfull said:


> Being away this past weekend has REALLY! put me behind. I've read but haven't had time to post on everything. WTMTQ but everything I saw is AHMAZING!
> 
> And I could never forget you Judy and your sweet family. I still have all my cards y'all sent me and I treasure them so much! I hope I get to meet y'all on my trip up.
> 
> I've had my nose in SEU trying to design and merge designs for Caroline, and all these other babies due to arrive in Fall. But, I got a HUGE! surprise in the mail yesterday and I just HAD to share.
> 
> All the ladies that I have met through the Dis have just been amazing. I love making things for everyone because they are so appreciative and understand the time it takes to put handmade things together. I made some bows for D~ for her trip and some Pixie Dust and she returned the favor in a HUGE way. I was only expecting a wallet in return and she went above and beyond! Marianne also helped by applique Belle. I am forever grateful for their precious gifts! First and foremost, pictures DO NOT! do these bags justice. I knew the quality and workmanship was amazing just from seeing pictures but my word... I think D~ should just quit her job and sew for a living!
> 
> Here's my pics (they're taken from a cellphone so not the best quality):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.


I saw photos on D's TR.  You are one lucky girl to get such a nice gift -- but you are also one very deserving girl   I hope I get to see this bag in person at the Dismeet in NC.


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> I saw photos on D's TR.  You are one lucky girl to get such a nice gift -- but you are also one very deserving girl   I hope I get to see this bag in person at the Dismeet in NC.



that's a great idea Andrea....we should all have our Disney Bags with us so we look like a club!!!  I'll bring my Rosetta!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

lovesdumbo said:


> Emma's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made both of us Peace sign Mickey heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Epcot Logo T's:



I LOVE the Stitch shirt!  So cute!  I also love the peace Mickey heads!  What a unique idea!  I was glad to see your take on doing a lego themed outfit!  We are hoping to go to a Legoland Discovery Place this summer and I have been trying to think of an outfit to make for my daughter!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Just read through the last 5 pages....love the little dresses with the shirring.  

Cute Tee-shirts.

What a colorful dress!  Nice and Spring looking.


----------



## dianemom2

lovesdumbo said:


> I think her favorite character is Stitch-she thinks he's so cute in a cuddly sort of way. So this T is just for her.  I purchased the T already tie dyed (jiffyshirts) and have to say this was the most difficult to sew on.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I need to learn how to use cut away stabilizer-I used several layers of tear away.  I used a pin as inspiration.  I wish I had made him bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made both of us Peace sign Mickey heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Epcot Logo T's:


Wow, I love all your stuff!  The Lego skirt is adorable and I love the tie dye Stitch shirt too.  My favorite is the Mickey head with the 4 parks design inside it!  Great job!  Have a super trip with your dd!



Blyssfull said:


> Here's my pics (they're taken from a cellphone so not the best quality):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.


As usual D has outdone herself!  What amazing awesomeness!  Belle is my favorite princess so I love your bag and accessories!



VBAndrea said:


> WARNING
> 
> Do not embroider when you don't feel good.  I was embroidering some pockets for Amy that are not cut.  Did one design.  On the second design I caught a piece of fabric under the hoop and attached design one to design two.  Thankfully it was on the tack down stitch so my seam ripper was able to rescue both.
> 
> Now I am doing the same pirate ship on an Insa panel that I already cut.  This time I satin stitched the material under the hoop.  I noticed this once the design was completely finished.  It is not salvageable for dd's skirt; however I am hopeful that I can use it for a smaller Insa for a BG or for an eye spy bag or something.  So that was an hour wasted in the heat of my laundry room!!!!




Sorry   We all have sewing days like that.  I know that I certainly do!  Could you possible use the panel by making is into a patch and sewing it onto a new panel?


----------



## Sandi S

lovesdumbo said:


> I made Emma a Buzz skirt and wanted to make her a T.  I was thinking of Slinky because she loves dogs but we ended up deciding on an Alien.  I was going to do just a head on version but Emma found a photo of a pin with the Alien pointing up and decided that would be perfect.  I did learn when making these that I need to overlap my pieces more.  On the skirt-thanks to whoever posted to the link to the May Day Skirt!  I was going to use a polka dot for the hem band but Emma picked out the stripe-she doesn't like polka dots.  What's not to like about polka dots???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I wanted to do some sort of 4 parks shirt ever since Emma, her brother & I did an all 4 parks day last summer.  We went to DTD a few days later and they had images at the design your own T place for the 4 parks/one world that I thought would have been so cool to have worn on that day-we had our photo taken at each of the parks' icons.  I wasn't sure what to do but when searching for images I saw a luggage tag that gave me the inspiration for the design I came up with.  I am such a perfectionist.  I am not real happy with the socerer hat-wish I had used a darker yellow and maybe added stars & moon or maybe I should have done the Earful tower as I'm not real fond of that hat anyways.  I'm sure the perfectionist in me will forget all about these short comings when we are running around from park to park. I stitched the icons before I added the Mickey head to the T's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to pack!  Oh and finish up a ton of things at work!  Oh and make sure the other 2 kids are set with all their activities when I'm gone!  And charge my cameras and all that stuff...and if I have time I might make a couple of shoe bags-I have a couple of pairs but would like a few more.  They are easy but not sure I have time for them.



Those turned out so cute! I think the Stitch shirt is my fave for sure!


----------



## 4monkeys

Everything is super cute! D~s work is awesome. Love everything I have seen lately. WAY TOO MUCH TO QUOTE! great job ladies!!

Thanks for the prayers for Allison. She is starting to feel a little bit better. She even got dressed and went outside today when Andrea and her 2 cuties stopped by!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.



This is a beautiful dress! Great job!



lovesdumbo said:


> I took photos and uploaded to photobucket with the ap for the ipad I bought myself for my birthday.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all your inspiration!  I feel bad that work has been so insane lately that I don't have time to comment on everyone's wonderful things.
> 
> This trip is a trip with just my youngest DD(9) Emma.  We're staying 7 nights at ASMovies.  DH tolerates an annual family trip but that isn't enough for me so I started taking the kids one at a time.  Those family trips are wonderful but these one on one trips are really quite special!  The last time Emma and I did a one on one trip was for her 7th birthday.  She had had pneumonia the month prior and still wasn't 100%, I was recovering from whooping cough and had just lost my brother in a car accident.  Even the day of the trip I wasn't sure I was up for it but had to take her as I had taken her siblings for their 7th birthdays.  It turned out the trip was just what I needed but we are both very much looking to this trip with us both healthy and in a better frame of mind.  The only other one on one trip for Emma was when she was 5 and that was a lifetime ago to her.
> 
> She's my tomboy but will wear a skirt (too old for dresses now) as long as she approves of the fabric.
> 
> I think her favorite character is Stitch-she thinks he's so cute in a cuddly sort of way. So this T is just for her.  I purchased the T already tie dyed (jiffyshirts) and have to say this was the most difficult to sew on.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I need to learn how to use cut away stabilizer-I used several layers of tear away.  I used a pin as inspiration.  I wish I had made him bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the others I made Ts for me too.  I have a friend who lives in FL now who visits us when we go to WDW.  She and her DD will stay with us on the weekend and we (along with another friend) are all going to Legoland.  Thanks to Karen (ksl5f123) and all who suggested a patchwork Lego skirt for the inspiration for this Lego outfit.  I used Kona dimensions fabric for the skirt-it has a woven dot pattern in it.  I also ordered a green but it wasn't the right bright color.  I was going to make different faces for each of the Lego heads but didn't have the "energy" to try to draft each one to the correct proportions.  I got the pattern for this one right off a storage bin Emma has for her Legos.
> Emma's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made both of us Peace sign Mickey heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Epcot Logo T's:





lovesdumbo said:


> I made Emma a Buzz skirt and wanted to make her a T.  I was thinking of Slinky because she loves dogs but we ended up deciding on an Alien.  I was going to do just a head on version but Emma found a photo of a pin with the Alien pointing up and decided that would be perfect.  I did learn when making these that I need to overlap my pieces more.  On the skirt-thanks to whoever posted to the link to the May Day Skirt!  I was going to use a polka dot for the hem band but Emma picked out the stripe-she doesn't like polka dots.  What's not to like about polka dots???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I wanted to do some sort of 4 parks shirt ever since Emma, her brother & I did an all 4 parks day last summer.  We went to DTD a few days later and they had images at the design your own T place for the 4 parks/one world that I thought would have been so cool to have worn on that day-we had our photo taken at each of the parks' icons.  I wasn't sure what to do but when searching for images I saw a luggage tag that gave me the inspiration for the design I came up with.  I am such a perfectionist.  I am not real happy with the socerer hat-wish I had used a darker yellow and maybe added stars & moon or maybe I should have done the Earful tower as I'm not real fond of that hat anyways.  I'm sure the perfectionist in me will forget all about these short comings when we are running around from park to park. I stitched the icons before I added the Mickey head to the T's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to pack!  Oh and finish up a ton of things at work!  Oh and make sure the other 2 kids are set with all their activities when I'm gone!  And charge my cameras and all that stuff...and if I have time I might make a couple of shoe bags-I have a couple of pairs but would like a few more.  They are easy but not sure I have time for them.



The outfits are wonderful! You did such wonderful jobs with the hand applique. I hope you will have a lovely trip and create lots of treasured memory.



Blyssfull said:


> I've had my nose in SEU trying to design and merge designs for Caroline, and all these other babies due to arrive in Fall. But, I got a HUGE! surprise in the mail yesterday and I just HAD to share.
> 
> All the ladies that I have met through the Dis have just been amazing. I love making things for everyone because they are so appreciative and understand the time it takes to put handmade things together. I made some bows for D~ for her trip and some Pixie Dust and she returned the favor in a HUGE way. I was only expecting a wallet in return and she went above and beyond! Marianne also helped by applique Belle. I am forever grateful for their precious gifts! First and foremost, pictures DO NOT! do these bags justice. I knew the quality and workmanship was amazing just from seeing pictures but my word... I think D~ should just quit her job and sew for a living!
> 
> And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.



Wow! What a wonderful surprise!



VBAndrea said:


> WARNING
> 
> Do not embroider when you don't feel good.  I was embroidering some pockets for Amy that are not cut.  Did one design.  On the second design I caught a piece of fabric under the hoop and attached design one to design two.  Thankfully it was on the tack down stitch so my seam ripper was able to rescue both.
> 
> Now I am doing the same pirate ship on an Insa panel that I already cut.  This time I satin stitched the material under the hoop.  I noticed this once the design was completely finished.  It is not salvageable for dd's skirt; however I am hopeful that I can use it for a smaller Insa for a BG or for an eye spy bag or something.  So that was an hour wasted in the heat of my laundry room!!!!



Oh no! I am sorry to hear that. I have really learned not to sew when I am tired. At least it wasn't totally wasted when you think you can repurpose that panel.

Amy Sorry I lost your quote but I am happy to hear that Allison is feeling better!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.



Love the colours and love the shoes!



aboveH20 said:


>



I think that the pillowcases are wonderful!  Do you think that they would be a good first time project?  My dd who is 8 is wanting to learn how to sew using my machine - I was thinking that pillowcases would be a good project for her to tackle.  


Yoshiandi said:


> Made my first ones today!!!!


Lovely!


Sandi S said:


> All the patterns are Ottobre - I want to make this skirt again soon - the ruffled back is so cute!


The outfits are so cute!



dianemom2 said:


> In between doing a bunch of appliques, I managed to make two things today.  The first one is a dress with more of the fabric from the scrap box I bought from the Fabric Fairy.  Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had cut this out planning to for it to be a dress but it just looks like a nightie so that is what I will use it for.  I needed a new one anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is extremely easy and I will probably use it to make more nighties but not as a dress.  It is too simple and baggy.


I love the dress!  I am thinking that I might have to start doing some work with knits.



lovesdumbo said:


>


I can't believe that you did all of those without an embroidery machine!  Simply amazing!


Blyssfull said:


>



D~'s work is amazing!  I love it and it was such a thoughtful gift for a friend.


----------



## lovesdumbo

newtexan said:


> Stitch looks great!


Thanks!



Blyssfull said:


> And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.


love your photo of the inside that shows off Ds meticulous fabric placement. 



cogero said:


> I want to say all your pieces are absolutely fabulous. I am in total awe of your hand applique skills. My daughter is 10 and will only do shirts and skirts.


Thanks! But I didn't post any really close photos of the appliqués. I think I need to sew every day to improve my skills and not forget them. I still struggle with knowing when/where to pivot the needle. 

I'm sad that Emma wont let me make her any more Vida dresses. I think this might be the last trip with character skirts. 



queenbeaz said:


> I love the idea of your one on one trips! What a special way to spend time with your kids! Also, love the Stitch & Epcot (and everything else) and super impressed that you did it all without an embroidery machine. Did you use HeatherSue's applique tutorial? You've given me hope!


I used to do appliqués years (like 20) ago. I had not sewn in a long time when I got inspired by the disboutique to sew for Emma's trip when was 5 to make my tomboy Cars and Buzz outfits. I think I should have reread Heather's tutorial before I began these projects. I might have done a better job overlapping the peices if I had. You should try it!  Try on broadcloth before trying a Tshirt. 



VBAndrea said:


> WARNING
> 
> Do not embroider when you don't feel good.


Sorry for your frustrations. The older I get the more difficult it is for me to see well enough to sew too late at night. 



VBAndrea said:


> I love everything!  I can't believe you do all of it by hand!!!!!   I adore the Lego skirt and shirts.  Very creative and very cute.  Great fabric on the skirt too!  And my other fav is the 4 parks shirt.  I wish Heather had a design like that b/c there is no way I would do that by hand!  FABULOUS job!  Have a great trip with your dd.  My next trip is going to be a mother/daughter trip (if I ever have $$$).


Thank you. Isn't machine embroidery time consuming too?  The 4 parks image is pretty big. I guess with machine embroidery you could do smaller details. Could you do something similar using the park icon images Heather does have?  Hope you get to do your mother/daughter trip soon!  




OhStuffandFluff said:


> I LOVE the Stitch shirt!  So cute!  I also love the peace Mickey heads!  What a unique idea!  I was glad to see your take on doing a lego themed outfit!  We are hoping to go to a Legoland Discovery Place this summer and I have been trying to think of an outfit to make for my daughter!


Thanks!  The Mickey peace I had seen here so I wasn't that clever. I'm hoping legoland is better than I've been reading. I'm sure we'll have a great time. I bought DD sunglasses at the dollar store that match the shape on the Ts. Can't wait to take a photo of her at the entrance. 



Sandi S said:


> Those turned out so cute! I think the Stitch shirt is my fave for sure!


Thanks!  Emma loves him too. I've seen a lot of Stitch appliqués without teeth but never would been acceptable to Emma.



4monkeys said:


> Thanks for the prayers for Allison. She is starting to feel a little bit better. She even got dressed and went outside today when Andrea and her 2 cuties stopped by!!


Hope she continues to feel better! 



PurpleEars said:


> The outfits are wonderful! You did such wonderful jobs with the hand applique. I hope you will have a lovely trip and create lots of treasured memory.


Thank you. I'm sure we will have a magical trip.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> I can't believe that you did all of those without an embroidery machine!  Simply amazing!


thanks!  I did them assembly line to minimize the thread changes. Loved that the Lego heads were all one color. Those went much quicker than I thought they would.


----------



## DMGeurts

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Beauty and the Beast bag set for Beth...  She really did do a great many things for me - and never would let me pay her a dime, so I fully feel like she earned that set...  I only added a little bit of Pixie Dust.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I took photos and uploaded to photobucket with the ap for the ipad I bought myself for my birthday.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all your inspiration!  I feel bad that work has been so insane lately that I don't have time to comment on everyone's wonderful things.



I love all of the outfits!  I especially love the lego outfits!  Those are adorable!  And I think your Stitch is perfect!  Great job - I hope you have an amazing trip!  

I have one more bag to share with you today...  It's the Sally UPB from the Nightmare Before Christmas...


























D~  <---- My apologies to those of you that follow my TR, and have to see these again.


----------



## cajunfan

I just posted this on Judy's thread (blessedmom4) but thought I would post here too...


_Judy,

 I hope you do not mind that I am hijacking your thread for a moment!

 Ahem....{{clearing throat}}

 Judy would never ask this, but I am going to ask for her (sorry Judy!)...It seems that the hospital gowns that Lisa has to wear for the surgery (and her entire stay) are "problematic" (my word not hers)...I had asked Judy about this recently and offered to make some fun comfortable hospital gowns for Lisa (fun prints and soft material)...when the schedule for surgery turned out to be Mother's Day, I am just not sure if I will be able to get more than one made by then. So, if any of you wonderful seamstresses would be interested in making a hospital gown for Miss Lisa by then, please send me a pm...I can forward you all the details that I have! 

 Thank You!!!

 Again, Judy I am sorry for hijacking this thread, but I know folks here love your family as much as I do and would want to help in this manner if they can. 

 Lynn _


----------



## miprender

Cheryl ---> Hope you have a speedy recovery.

D----> I just love  all those bags

Sandi ----> Beautiful dress you made. I love that fabric




dianemom2 said:


> In between doing a bunch of appliques, I managed to make two things today.  The first one is a dress with more of the fabric from the scrap box I bought from the Fabric Fairy.  Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had cut this out planning to for it to be a dress but it just looks like a nightie so that is what I will use it for.  I needed a new one anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is extremely easy and I will probably use it to make more nighties but not as a dress.  It is too simple and baggy.



Great job! Actually the nightie looks like it will be really comfortable.



VBAndrea said:


> I ended up not liking the feature b/c it takes me to page one of the thread where as my history bar takes me to not only the page I was on, but to the last post I typed out.  I will use the feature though for people who are slow with their TR's -- like MARIANNE -- not that I'd ever mention any names   After all, my history bar only stores five pages of data and I get sick of checking her thread every day to find nada.



 I know.... what is up with that! 



lovesdumbo said:


> She's my tomboy but will wear a skirt (too old for dresses now) as long as she approves of the fabric.
> 
> I think her favorite character is Stitch-she thinks he's so cute in a cuddly sort of way. So this T is just for her.  I purchased the T already tie dyed (jiffyshirts) and have to say this was the most difficult to sew on.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I need to learn how to use cut away stabilizer-I used several layers of tear away.  I used a pin as inspiration.  I wish I had made him bigger.



Love all the outfits you made.
When I am embroidering/appliqueing on Tshirts I always use CutAway. It is a little more sturdier than TearAway.




VBAndrea said:


> WARNING
> 
> Do not embroider when you don't feel good.  I was embroidering some pockets for Amy that are not cut.  Did one design.  On the second design I caught a piece of fabric under the hoop and attached design one to design two.  Thankfully it was on the tack down stitch so my seam ripper was able to rescue both.
> 
> Now I am doing the same pirate ship on an Insa panel that I already cut.  This time I satin stitched the material under the hoop.  I noticed this once the design was completely finished.  It is not salvageable for dd's skirt; however I am hopeful that I can use it for a smaller Insa for a BG or for an eye spy bag or something.  So that was an hour wasted in the heat of my laundry room!!!!



 I hate days like that.


----------



## VBAndrea

Here is what I've been up to lately:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44779792#post44779792

I forgot to take pics so you have to see the pics that Amy took on her ptr.

The Mickey shirts were purchased by Amy's mom and I just appliqued them.  Loree made the names for Amy.  

I surprised Alli with the Tink -- she has not been feeling well at all lately so I wanted to bring her a little get well cheer (though I think I may have placed Tink a little too high on the shirt )


----------



## Disneymom1218

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Beauty and the Beast bag set for Beth...  She really did do a great many things for me - and never would let me pay her a dime, so I fully feel like she earned that set...  I only added a little bit of Pixie Dust.
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the outfits!  I especially love the lego outfits!  Those are adorable!  And I think your Stitch is perfect!  Great job - I hope you have an amazing trip!
> 
> I have one more bag to share with you today...  It's the Sally UPB from the Nightmare Before Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- My apologies to those of you that follow my TR, and have to see these again.



 D Your talents are truly amazing. The Nightmare Before Christmas is my all time favorite. I ♥ this bag. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been up to lately:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44779792#post44779792
> 
> I forgot to take pics so you have to see the pics that Amy took on her ptr.
> 
> The Mickey shirts were purchased by Amy's mom and I just appliqued them.  Loree made the names for Amy.
> 
> I surprised Alli with the Tink -- she has not been feeling well at all lately so I wanted to bring her a little get well cheer (though I think I may have placed Tink a little too high on the shirt )



 Great job on the shirts.



cajunfan said:


> I just posted this on Judy's thread (blessedmom4) but thought I would post here too...
> 
> 
> _Judy,
> 
> I hope you do not mind that I am hijacking your thread for a moment!
> 
> Ahem....{{clearing throat}}
> 
> Judy would never ask this, but I am going to ask for her (sorry Judy!)...It seems that the hospital gowns that Lisa has to wear for the surgery (and her entire stay) are "problematic" (my word not hers)...I had asked Judy about this recently and offered to make some fun comfortable hospital gowns for Lisa (fun prints and soft material)...when the schedule for surgery turned out to be Mother's Day, I am just not sure if I will be able to get more than one made by then. So, if any of you wonderful seamstresses would be interested in making a hospital gown for Miss Lisa by then, please send me a pm...I can forward you all the details that I have!
> 
> Thank You!!!
> 
> Again, Judy I am sorry for hijacking this thread, but I know folks here love your family as much as I do and would want to help in this manner if they can.
> 
> Lynn _



I so wish I had time to make Lisa something.


----------



## miprender

So here are a couple of days finished

AK Day



























MK Day 
















*My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*


----------



## Colleen27

miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day



That is too cute! Where did you find the pink Mickey fabric?


----------



## Yoshiandi

miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*



These are adorable!! Fantastic job


----------



## Blyssfull

cajunfan said:


> I just posted this on Judy's thread (blessedmom4) but thought I would post here too...
> 
> 
> _Judy,
> 
> I hope you do not mind that I am hijacking your thread for a moment!
> 
> Ahem....{{clearing throat}}
> 
> Judy would never ask this, but I am going to ask for her (sorry Judy!)...It seems that the hospital gowns that Lisa has to wear for the surgery (and her entire stay) are "problematic" (my word not hers)...I had asked Judy about this recently and offered to make some fun comfortable hospital gowns for Lisa (fun prints and soft material)...when the schedule for surgery turned out to be Mother's Day, I am just not sure if I will be able to get more than one made by then. So, if any of you wonderful seamstresses would be interested in making a hospital gown for Miss Lisa by then, please send me a pm...I can forward you all the details that I have!
> 
> Thank You!!!
> 
> Again, Judy I am sorry for hijacking this thread, but I know folks here love your family as much as I do and would want to help in this manner if they can.
> 
> Lynn _



Aww, I wish I could sew well enough to make some. She'd be better off with the hospital gowns, at least those have a straight seam. haha!Tho, if she can wear regular pajamas or nightgowns, I'll be more than willing to pick some up and send them her way. 



miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*




These are great! Love the lil Mickey heads you added to the Wild design... That's awesome Mickey head fabric.. I've never seen those colors before.


I'm headed out of town tonight to get my hands on that sweet Caroline! Hope you ladies have a good weekend and I'm looking forward to catching up on what I will missed!


----------



## pyrxtc

I've tried multi-quoting some of the great things I've seen lately but my screen keeps freezing and I lose them. Everyone on here does such a great job, I only wish I was visiting the parks sometime soon and had a little girl to dress up. Maybe someday....

I have not been sewing because I broke my mother's machine. The thread got snarled underneath and as I tried to free it the bobbin casing came flying out at my face since a piece had snapped off.

My wonderful DH let me buy a new machine the very next day. That was awful !! I bought it at target, a Singer Brilliance. It made god-awful noises, shook like crazy and broke 5 needles in the span of two days, 4 in the span of 1 hour. I really tried to work with it and figure out what was wrong but it went back 2 days later. I, instead, ordered the part for Mom's machine and figured out how to put it back together myself today. I can sew again tomorrow!!

DH promised me a new machine still but I think I'll stick with this one while I'm learning and then when I get a new one, I can get one that's really nice and I'll know what I'm doing on it.


----------



## billwendy

Wow!! I am so WILD about Disney too - those are adorable!!

I would LOVE a tie dye Stitch shirt - that is just amazing looking!!

I have not been on so much as I still get logged out of the DIS only a moment after I log on, and it frustrates me!!!!!

But I came on tonight to see if there are any peoples who would like to help finish up Justins Star Wars Big give. We would really like to send the 3 adults a Star Wars Tshirt and then one scrapbook for the family ( :  Does anyone think they'd be able to do either project for Justin???

Thanks for considering, Wendy ( :


----------



## Sandi S

miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day



Those all turned out great!

I finally finished up (and got modeled) a couple of outfits:










I'm going to post some more pics on my sewing blog. I have a funny one of her flopping on the couch with her neon green shorts exposed (so glad I made them!).


----------



## Celidh

miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*



I absolutely love everything you made!!!  I want them for me.  I wish I knew how to do things like that.  Of course, I probably need a fancier machine than I have to do the fancy stitching for the appliques.  Maybe when I'm old, don't have to work anymore and my kids are gone I will have saved enough $ for a high tech machine (not that i could ever figure it out) and will have time to do the things I want to. 

I see many on here with Disney fabric.  Where do you get it, does it come from online?  I live in a small place and our one fabric store has nothing like that.


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my Beauty and the Beast bag set for Beth...  She really did do a great many things for me - and never would let me pay her a dime, so I fully feel like she earned that set...  I only added a little bit of Pixie Dust.
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the outfits!  I especially love the lego outfits!  Those are adorable!  And I think your Stitch is perfect!  Great job - I hope you have an amazing trip!
> 
> I have one more bag to share with you today...  It's the Sally UPB from the Nightmare Before Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- My apologies to those of you that follow my TR, and have to see these again.



That's another great bag! You work is truly amazing!



VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been up to lately:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44779792#post44779792
> 
> I forgot to take pics so you have to see the pics that Amy took on her ptr.
> 
> The Mickey shirts were purchased by Amy's mom and I just appliqued them.  Loree made the names for Amy.
> 
> I surprised Alli with the Tink -- she has not been feeling well at all lately so I wanted to bring her a little get well cheer (though I think I may have placed Tink a little too high on the shirt )



Looks like you had been busy. How nice of you to include a surprise for Alli!



miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*



The Wild shirts are cool! I really enjoyed seeing the outfits! I am sure your family will be so well coordinated!



pyrxtc said:


> I've tried multi-quoting some of the great things I've seen lately but my screen keeps freezing and I lose them. Everyone on here does such a great job, I only wish I was visiting the parks sometime soon and had a little girl to dress up. Maybe someday....
> 
> I have not been sewing because I broke my mother's machine. The thread got snarled underneath and as I tried to free it the bobbin casing came flying out at my face since a piece had snapped off.
> 
> My wonderful DH let me buy a new machine the very next day. That was awful !! I bought it at target, a Singer Brilliance. It made god-awful noises, shook like crazy and broke 5 needles in the span of two days, 4 in the span of 1 hour. I really tried to work with it and figure out what was wrong but it went back 2 days later. I, instead, ordered the part for Mom's machine and figured out how to put it back together myself today. I can sew again tomorrow!!
> 
> DH promised me a new machine still but I think I'll stick with this one while I'm learning and then when I get a new one, I can get one that's really nice and I'll know what I'm doing on it.



So sorry to hear about your sewing machine troubles. I hope you can fix up the old machine without problems!



Sandi S said:


> Those all turned out great!
> 
> I finally finished up (and got modeled) a couple of outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to post some more pics on my sewing blog. I have a funny one of her flopping on the couch with her neon green shorts exposed (so glad I made them!).



Both of them look great (though a bigger picture will show them off even better *hint*)!


----------



## Sandi S

PurpleEars said:


> Both of them look great (though a bigger picture will show them off even better *hint*)!













How's that?


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I have one more bag to share with you today...  It's the Sally UPB from the Nightmare Before Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- My apologies to those of you that follow my TR, and have to see these again.


And my apologies to you as well b/c I commented on your ptr so you have to go there to see what I think of your latest creation!



miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day


Beautiful work!  I love the fabrics in your dd's ak skirt and I love the Wild appliques!  I also I am highly fond of the Minnie fabric for your dd's skirt -- I have some of it and am saving it for my dd hoping she won't be too pld for it by the time we ever get back.  If she is I'll use it for myself -- I'm way too old for it but also too old to care.  Great job on everything Michelle!



Sandi S said:


> Those all turned out great!
> 
> I finally finished up (and got modeled) a couple of outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to post some more pics on my sewing blog. I have a funny one of her flopping on the couch with her neon green shorts exposed (so glad I made them!).


I am going to have to head to your blog to actually see the outfits (though I see larger pics ahead!).



Sandi S said:


> How's that?


Ahh, much nicer!  The outfits are fabulous!


----------



## cogero

Michelle.

I absolutely love your outfits. I love the fabric combos on the outfits. Superbly done


----------



## lovesdumbo

DMGeurts said:


> I love all of the outfits!  I especially love the lego outfits!  Those are adorable!  And I think your Stitch is perfect!  Great job - I hope you have an amazing trip!
> 
> I have one more bag to share with you today...  It's the Sally UPB from the Nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- My apologies to those of you that follow my TR, and have to see these again.


thanks!  I know Emma & I will have a great time. I think I'm pretty well packed. I'll send Emma to school this morning and pick her up around 11. Can't wait to get there. 

Love your NBC bag. Just notice how cool it is that the swirls in the black fabric match the NBC theme. 



			
				kip render said:
			
		

> Love all the outfits you made.
> When I am embroidering/appliqueing on Tshirts I always use CutAway. It is a little more sturdier than TearAway.


Thanks!  Next time I'll use cut away and then I can come see you and you can show me how to cut it away.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been up to lately:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44779792#post44779792
> 
> I forgot to take pics so you have to seet the pics that Amy took on her ptr.
> 
> The Mickey shirts were purchased by Amy's mom and I just appliqued them.  Loree made the names for Amy.
> 
> I surprised Alli with the Tink -- she has not been feeling well at all lately so I wanted to bring her a little get well cheer (though I think I may have placed Tink a little too high on the shirt )


Love those Ts!



miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day
> 
> 
> *My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*


WOW! Love both of those sets!  Love the fabrics in your DDs AK skirt. Love that your DS wanted to match Dad. 



pyrxtc said:


> I've tried multi-quoting some of the great things I've seen lately but my screen keeps freezing and I lose them. Everyone on here does such a great job, I only wish I was visiting the parks sometime soon and had a little girl to dress up. Maybe someday....
> 
> I have not been sewing because I broke my mother's machine. The thread got snarled underneath and as I tried to free it the bobbin casing came flying out at my face since a piece had snapped off.
> 
> My wonderful DH let me buy a new machine the very next day. That was awful !! I bought it at target, a Singer Brilliance. It made god-awful noises, shook like crazy and broke 5 needles in the span of two days, 4 in the span of 1 hour. I really tried to work with it and figure out what was wrong but it went back 2 days later. I, instead, ordered the part for Mom's machine and figured out how to put it back together myself today. I can sew again tomorrow!!
> 
> DH promised me a new machine still but I think I'll stick with this one while I'm learning and then when I get a new one, I can get one that's really nice and I'll know what I'm doing on it.


sorry for your machine frustrations. 



billwendy said:


> I would LOVE a tie dye Stitch shirt - that is just amazing looking!!


Thank you!



Sandi S said:


> I finally finished up (and got modeled) a couple of outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to post some more pics on my sewing blog. I have a funny one of her flopping on the couch with her neon green shorts exposed (so glad I made them!).


Love those!  Thanks for the bigger photos. Love Donald in the pink zebra jeap!


----------



## SallyfromDE

miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love everything!! The pink Mickey head fabric is awesome!


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*


I love all the outfits.  I am with everybody else though when I say that I especially love the pink Mickey head fabric and the outfit you made with it.  You are going to get some super pictures at Disney.  I used to have a lot of that blue and white checked fabric with Mickey on it.  I just used it up.  The shorts you made with it are really cute.



Sandi S said:


> I finally finished up (and got modeled) a couple of outfits:



Super cute!  Glad you posted the bigger picture so we could see them better.  I love how the skirt turned out.  I'll have to check the blog to see the bright green shorts!


----------



## miprender

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

The "Wild about Disney" I got from Digistitches on Etsy.

As for the Pink Fabric with all the mickey heads I purchased that on Ebay last year.

--------------------------------------------------
Sandi... love those dresses  (sorry I lost my quotes)

Beth.... have  a wonderful time with your niece.


----------



## ttfn0205

miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*



LOVE them all, what is the skirt pattern you used?  and is the Mickey print on the skirt new and available or old and treasured?


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> And my apologies to you as well b/c I commented on your ptr so you have to go there to see what I think of your latest creation!



I just love your sense of humor.  



lovesdumbo said:


> thanks!  I know Emma & I will have a great time. I think I'm pretty well packed. I'll send Emma to school this morning and pick her up around 11. Can't wait to get there.
> 
> Love your NBC bag. Just notice how cool it is that the swirls in the black fabric match the NBC theme.



I am so very excited for you!!!  I love that you are taking all your kids by yourself (I think I've told you this a million times this week!)...  I can't wait to hear all about your trip!

I was wondering if anyone would notice that - I thought for sure Andrea would...  

*Michelle...*  I don't think I commented on your outfits - but they are just fantastic...  I am also in love with the pink Mickey head fabric - it's beautiful, and I love all the colors you paired with it...  Everything is just so awesome!  Great job!

D~


----------



## Fruto76

cajunfan said:


> I just posted this on Judy's thread (blessedmom4) but thought I would post here too...
> 
> 
> _Judy,
> 
> I hope you do not mind that I am hijacking your thread for a moment!
> 
> Ahem....{{clearing throat}}
> 
> Judy would never ask this, but I am going to ask for her (sorry Judy!)...It seems that the hospital gowns that Lisa has to wear for the surgery (and her entire stay) are "problematic" (my word not hers)...I had asked Judy about this recently and offered to make some fun comfortable hospital gowns for Lisa (fun prints and soft material)...when the schedule for surgery turned out to be Mother's Day, I am just not sure if I will be able to get more than one made by then. So, if any of you wonderful seamstresses would be interested in making a hospital gown for Miss Lisa by then, please send me a pm...I can forward you all the details that I have!
> 
> Thank You!!!
> 
> Again, Judy I am sorry for hijacking this thread, but I know folks here love your family as much as I do and would want to help in this manner if they can.
> 
> Lynn _


Lynn- email me at fruto76 @ yahoo.com (no spaces of course) and I' ll see if I am able to get something done in time! 

D- love your bags as always

Sandi- your dress is stunning! I wish I would get brave enough to sew for me!

Michelle- love your outfits! All of them are great,& I too love the pink Mickey fabric!!!

I know I haven't posted very often but I still read all the time.


----------



## Disneymom1218

billwendy said:


> Wow!! I am so WILD about Disney too - those are adorable!!
> 
> I would LOVE a tie dye Stitch shirt - that is just amazing looking!!
> 
> I have not been on so much as I still get logged out of the DIS only a moment after I log on, and it frustrates me!!!!!
> 
> But I came on tonight to see if there are any peoples who would like to help finish up Justins Star Wars Big give. We would really like to send the 3 adults a Star Wars Tshirt and then one scrapbook for the family ( :  Does anyone think they'd be able to do either project for Justin???
> 
> Thanks for considering, Wendy ( :




Wendy, Clean out your Cookies and you should stay logged in. They changed servers and your cookies are still holding the old server info.


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I was wondering if anyone would notice that - I thought for sure Andrea would...
> 
> 
> D~


I was just peeved you have the fabric.  I have about three yards of it but it is no longer at our Joann's!  I have a one yard slice I use for Mickey heads and I'm not touching the two yards until I personally need it for something!  Amy has searched for the fabric too for Mickey heads but I just used what I had.  I had a white on white with smaller swirls that I would love more of as well but Joann's doesn't have that either.



Fruto76 said:


> Lynn- email me at fruto76 @ yahoo.com (no spaces of course) and I' ll see if I am able to get something done in time!


I think Lynn is working tonight so I will forward you a couple of things from our correspondence if you want to make one.


----------



## nowellsl

VBAndrea said:


> I was just peeved you have the fabric.  I have about three yards of it but it is no longer at our Joann's!  I have a one yard slice I use for Mickey heads and I'm not touching the two yards until I personally need it for something!



Last time I was at our Joann's they had about 3 bolts of that black fabric, do you want me to get you some?


----------



## scrapbookingmanda

I'm Amanda, and I've been lurcking on these threads for over a year now. I think I started when you guys were back on 22. You inspired me to try to sew again after a disasterous experience  about 10 years ago. I got a new machine, and slowly but surely I am learning! I had been debating signing up for a give, but didn't think  my sewing wa good enough yet. But after seeing all the requests for a scrapbook, I went ahead and signed  up, so I will be doing the scrapbook for Justin's give. I am super excited to get involved, and maybe one day, I will be able to donate on the sewing end also.


----------



## ivey_family

Well, I've been home from Tennessee for almost a week, and reading along, but just had no time to post.  Arrgh!  So, I only went back about 5 pages for pics.  I did take a few notes of other things I wanted to comment on. I know I missed a bunch of other great outfits.  I do apologize for that!

*OrlandoBelle* - All your dresses are darling, and so is your dd!  I especially love the AK dress!

*Cheryl* - Hi!  So good to hear from you!  I hope you are recovering well and your cruise sounds wonderful!

*Beth* - LOVE the poodle skirts and all the things for Liberty!

*Diane* - The knit amalgamation dresses you've done are SOOO cool!  And so was the one(two?) for you!

*D* - *Insert standard comment expressing extreme admiration for your artistic skill here*  



VBAndrea said:


>



So, so pretty!  I can't wait to see the pics with your dd in costume!  I just saw some sparkly red shoes today at a Keds/StrideRite outlet and thought of you!  I was so sorry to read about your duck tragedy!  We're in a slightly similar position as you'll see below.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.



Those swimsuits are darling!  What a great idea for upcycling!



Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.



Wow!  That is a showstopper kind of dress!  Gorgeous!  And, I loved everything else you posted, too.  The giraffe outfits - adorable.  The other two Disney outfits - darling!  I especially like the Little Mermaid one.  Although, I think you said you were putting shorts under it, I LOVE Shirley Temple length skirts on little girls.



lovesdumbo said:


> Emma's outfit:



I think I already missed you, but I hope you have a wonderful trip!  Everything you made is great, but my favorite is the Lego skirt!  Great use of pattern!



miprender said:


>




I think these are my favorite so far for this trip, Michelle!  What a perfect t-shirt design!



scrapbookingmanda said:


> I'm Amanda, and I've been lurcking on these threads for over a year now. I think I started when you guys were back on 22. You inspired me to try to sew again after a disasterous experience  about 10 years ago. I got a new machine, and slowly but surely I am learning! I had been debating signing up for a give, but didn't think  my sewing wa good enough yet. But after seeing all the requests for a scrapbook, I went ahead and signed  up, so I will be doing the scrapbook for Justin's give. I am super excited to get involved, and maybe one day, I will be able to donate on the sewing end also.



Welcome out of lurkdom!


So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:





And, Beth using the box:





When we got home, we found a new inhabitant on our front porch.  It looks like some baby Robins are in our future!





Ok, back to sewing for me.  I'll bet you can't guess what I'm working on.    (Yes, those nursing covers.  Still.)  Real sewing can't be too far away, right?  

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

ttfn0205 said:


> LOVE them all, what is the skirt pattern you used?  and is the Mickey print on the skirt new and available or old and treasured?



  Thanks! 

Actually the skirt patterns are somewhat based on these:

http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40350211&postcount=1429



DMGeurts said:


> *Michelle...*  I don't think I commented on your outfits - but they are just fantastic...  I am also in love with the pink Mickey head fabric - it's beautiful, and I love all the colors you paired with it...  Everything is just so awesome!  Great job!
> 
> D~



 Thanks D



Fruto76 said:


> Michelle- love your outfits! All of them are great,& I too love the pink Mickey fabric!!!



 Thanks



scrapbookingmanda said:


> I'm Amanda, and I've been lurcking on these threads for over a year now. I think I started when you guys were back on 22. You inspired me to try to sew again after a disasterous experience  about 10 years ago. I got a new machine, and slowly but surely I am learning! I had been debating signing up for a give, but didn't think  my sewing wa good enough yet. But after seeing all the requests for a scrapbook, I went ahead and signed  up, so I will be doing the scrapbook for Justin's give. I am super excited to get involved, and maybe one day, I will be able to donate on the sewing end also.



 Can't wait to see all your creations and how sweet to sign up for the BG.



ivey_family said:


> I think these are my favorite so far for this trip, Michelle!  What a perfect t-shirt design!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



 Thanks



ivey_family said:


> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got home, we found a new inhabitant on our front porch.  It looks like some baby Robins are in our future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to sewing for me.  I'll bet you can't guess what I'm working on.    (Yes, those nursing covers.  Still.)  Real sewing can't be too far away, right?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love the box you dad made. And how sweet about the robins. I was hoping mine would return this year but so far they haven't made a nest in my flowers. It really is fun watching them everyday and so sad when they leave the nest


----------



## Sandi S

ivey_family said:


> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got home, we found a new inhabitant on our front porch.  It looks like some baby Robins are in our future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to sewing for me.  I'll bet you can't guess what I'm working on.    (Yes, those nursing covers.  Still.)  Real sewing can't be too far away, right?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



That is a gorgeous piece of woodwork to go with your machine!


----------



## 4monkeys

Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.  

WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days! 

The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)




THe FABULOUS pocket appliques were thanks to my dear friend Andrea!!!  Jonathon and I love them!!  (Ignore the "straight" lines, I was NOT able to sew doing those pockets!!)  And NO, I wasn't drinking . A littel Miss someone asked on my PTR!!  











These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!?  Anyone have an opinion?!?!?






This isn't anything I worked on.... But Ms. Andrea surprised my sweet Alli with this beautiful Tink Tee.  Alli was disappointed she wouldn't be able to wear her tink to Disney since it's long sleeve  Andrea must have remembered that!!





Andrea was also kind enough (or crazy, not sure which ) And Appliqued T-shirts my mom purchased and Tinkbell13 kindly did all of our names and sent us the files (? I guess that's how I would say it?)   To both of them!






We will wear those the morning we go to Chef Mickey for breakfast. I think we may go to Magic  Kingdom that same day.  Getting SO excited!!

  Allison got a bit of her own Pixie Dust  today!!  Her doctor gave her the OK to start her new treatment today!!!!  WOO Hoo!!    She is on  Now we just wait to see if it will be successful!!    I am going to say it IS going to work!!



Happy Sewing!


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> How's that?



Ahhh, much better, thank you! (Now I can see your beautiful work in more detail!)



scrapbookingmanda said:


> I'm Amanda, and I've been lurcking on these threads for over a year now. I think I started when you guys were back on 22. You inspired me to try to sew again after a disasterous experience  about 10 years ago. I got a new machine, and slowly but surely I am learning! I had been debating signing up for a give, but didn't think  my sewing wa good enough yet. But after seeing all the requests for a scrapbook, I went ahead and signed  up, so I will be doing the scrapbook for Justin's give. I am super excited to get involved, and maybe one day, I will be able to donate on the sewing end also.



Welcome! Thank you for taking the leap for the Give. Please show us your sewing work too! I am sure your sewing is perfect and you are just being too hard on yourself.



ivey_family said:


> Well, I've been home from Tennessee for almost a week, and reading along, but just had no time to post.
> 
> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got home, we found a new inhabitant on our front porch.  It looks like some baby Robins are in our future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to sewing for me.  I'll bet you can't guess what I'm working on.    (Yes, those nursing covers.  Still.)  Real sewing can't be too far away, right?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I am glad that you got a solution to your oil dripping problems. Welcome to your new friends/tenants(?)

I am sure you will be so glad when you finish working on those nursing covers. Please remember to take a pic so we can better appreciate the magnitude of your work!



4monkeys said:


> Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.
> 
> WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days!
> 
> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe FABULOUS pocket appliques were thanks to my dear friend Andrea!!!  Jonathon and I love them!!  (Ignore the "straight" lines, I was NOT able to sew doing those pockets!!)  And NO, I wasn't drinking. A littel Miss someone asked on my PTR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!?  Anyone have an opinion?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't anything I worked on.... But Ms. Andrea surprised my sweet Alli with this beautiful Tink Tee.  Alli was disappointed she wouldn't be able to wear her tink to Disney since it's long sleeve  Andrea must have remembered that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was also kind enough (or crazy, not sure which ) And Appliqued T-shirts my mom purchased and Tinkbell13 kindly did all of our names and sent us the files (? I guess that's how I would say it?) To both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will wear those the morning we go to Chef Mickey for breakfast. I think we may go to Magic  Kingdom that same day.  Getting SO excited!!
> 
> Allison got a bit of her own Pixie Dust  today!!  Her doctor gave her the OK to start her new treatment today!!!!  WOO Hoo!!   She is on  Now we just wait to see if it will be successful!! I am going to say it IS going to work!!
> 
> Happy Sewing!



Great job on the shorts. Who cares if the lines aren't straight?! I still say straight lines are totally optional! (For future reference though, a twin needle may be a good investment for those pesky double lines).

For the AK shirt, I would suggest teal/cyan(?) that goes with the background on the elephant.

Aren't Andrea and Tinkerbell13 wonderful?! This is the reason why I like hanging out here - people are so kind to each other!

Hooray that Alli can start her new treatment. I will be praying that it WILL work for her.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ivey_family said:


> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I must say that Dad has pretty amazing skills. The box is gorgeous!!


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Totally love the box. I am saving the picture and maybe my brother will make one for me 

I am on the search for some different princess appliques. I wish someone would digitize the couture princesses 

I am being picky with designs right now because I want something different LOL.


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.


Love the box for Beth!  I hope you are able to finish the nursing covers very soon!



4monkeys said:


> Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.
> 
> WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days!
> 
> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!?  Anyone have an opinion?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



Everything looks great!  I love the shorts and the pockets look really good.  I like the idea of the t-shirt with the elephant with Mickey ears.  If it was me, I'd do a bright green t-shirt with those shorts.  Walmart happens to have the right color right now.

Love the stuff that Andrea made for you too.  How sweet that she did a Tink shirt for Allison.  I hope that Allison's new treatment is successful!


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got home, we found a new inhabitant on our front porch.  It looks like some baby Robins are in our future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to sewing for me.  I'll bet you can't guess what I'm working on.    (Yes, those nursing covers.  Still.)  Real sewing can't be too far away, right?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



OH Carrie - I am so excited for you and Beth!!!  That box is so amazing!  Just think, you have this amazing machine - and now Beth will always have a connection to your dad.  I just love this - and I am so happy for you.  Her box is truly a work of art!  I wish I could talk DH into making one for Patience.  Can I save your picture to my PC, so I can show Josh????



4monkeys said:


> Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.
> 
> WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days!
> 
> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe FABULOUS pocket appliques were thanks to my dear friend Andrea!!!  Jonathon and I love them!!  (Ignore the "straight" lines, I was NOT able to sew doing those pockets!!)  And NO, I wasn't drinking . A littel Miss someone asked on my PTR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!?  Anyone have an opinion?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't anything I worked on.... But Ms. Andrea surprised my sweet Alli with this beautiful Tink Tee.  Alli was disappointed she wouldn't be able to wear her tink to Disney since it's long sleeve  Andrea must have remembered that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was also kind enough (or crazy, not sure which ) And Appliqued T-shirts my mom purchased and Tinkbell13 kindly did all of our names and sent us the files (? I guess that's how I would say it?)   To both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will wear those the morning we go to Chef Mickey for breakfast. I think we may go to Magic  Kingdom that same day.  Getting SO excited!!
> 
> Allison got a bit of her own Pixie Dust  today!!  Her doctor gave her the OK to start her new treatment today!!!!  WOO Hoo!!    She is on  Now we just wait to see if it will be successful!!    I am going to say it IS going to work!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



I know I already commented on these in your PTR... but they are just fantastic!!  I love them all!  And I am so happy for Alli that she gets to try a  new treatment.  



VBAndrea said:


> I was just peeved you have the fabric.  I have about three yards of it but it is no longer at our Joann's!  I have a one yard slice I use for Mickey heads and I'm not touching the two yards until I personally need it for something!  Amy has searched for the fabric too for Mickey heads but I just used what I had.  I had a white on white with smaller swirls that I would love more of as well but Joann's doesn't have that either.



Andrea - I'd be happy to pick some up for you the next time I am at JoAnn's - just let me know.  

D~


----------



## quandrea

I don't sew--so is there anywhere I can pay to have these clothes made?


----------



## nowellsl

So, I've heard a lot of places where people buy fabric on this thread, but I don't think I've heard anyone mention Tuesday Morning (maybe they're only in FL?).  This picture shows what I found there this morning.  I thought they were awesome deals!  The three sets on the left side have 1 yard of each pattern and were $3.99!!!  The one on the right (which is actually my favorite) has 1/2 yard of each pattern and was $4.99.  Apparently you have to get there right when they get the shipment in, the sales clerk said it has flown off the shelf! I got some of the last of it. I bought a tutorial on Youcanmakethis for something I have in mind to make, so if I get to it this weekend, I'll post pictures


----------



## jujube

nowellsl said:


> So, I've heard a lot of places where people buy fabric on this thread, but I don't think I've heard anyone mention Tuesday Morning (maybe they're only in FL?).  This picture shows what I found there this morning.  I thought they were awesome deals!  The three sets on the left side have 1 yard of each pattern and were $3.99!!!  The one on the right (which is actually my favorite) has 1/2 yard of each pattern and was $4.99.  Apparently you have to get there right when they get the shipment in, the sales clerk said it has flown off the shelf! I got some of the last of it. I bought a tutorial on Youcanmakethis for something I have in mind to make, so if I get to it this weekend, I'll post pictures



I bought a ton of those at a WalMart in Athens, AL last year. I'll check out the local Tuesday Morning store for more.


----------



## Sandi S

4monkeys said:


> Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.
> 
> WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days!
> 
> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!?  Anyone have an opinion?!?!?



The pirate shorts are adorable! I like the AK shorts as well. I think I'd go with a lime green tee.



cogero said:


> I am on the search for some different princess appliques. I wish someone would digitize the couture princesses
> 
> I am being picky with designs right now because I want something different LOL.



Did you see VTU's mermaid princesses?


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


>



I agree that these were originally from Walmart.  You got a great price on them.  I have the middle one with the dots.  I made it into a cute dress and capris for my little niece. I don't think I have a picture though.  I am definitely going to check out my Tuesday Morning one day very soon.  But not until I use up some of the stuff I already have in my stash.  I was committed to using up some of my stash in the late winter/early spring.  However, I seem to have forgotten that commitment and I can't fit another thing in the sewing room closet!!!  And I have 5 more yards of knit fabric coming in the mail!!!!!  I'd better start some sewing.

I can't wait to see what you make with your Tuesday Morning finds.

Question?????
Has anybody done any sewing on sheer fabric?  Any tips?  I bought the fabric to make a dress and it is a black sheer fabric with a pattern on it.  I have only sewn once with sheer fabric before and that was before I bought a serger so it has been a while.  I'd like this dress to turn out nicely because I have an event that I'd like to wear it to.


----------



## RMAMom

Sandi S said:


> Did you see VTU's mermaid princesses?



I haven't, who is VTU and where can I find mermaid princesses?


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Has anybody done any sewing on sheer fabric?  Any tips?  I bought the fabric to make a dress and it is a black sheer fabric with a pattern on it.  I have only sewn once with sheer fabric before and that was before I bought a serger so it has been a while.  I'd like this dress to turn out nicely because I have an event that I'd like to wear it to.



If you have a rolled hem foot, I would highly recommend using that on all hems with sheers. Also, do French seams b/c all your seams will be somewhat visible and that will make it look neat.



RMAMom said:


> I haven't, who is VTU and where can I find mermaid princesses?



Her username on FB is Truly Urs and she has a group - can't remember if it is closed or secret...you can order from her that way. She has some really cute things.

I finished up a dress for work. It's a new Simplicity pattern - 1897 - and it is very easy. If you are looking for a simple project to sew for you, I'd highly recommend it. 






When I tried it on so DH could take a pic for me, my ten year old son asked if it was for our Disney trip. It would kind of work for Animal Kingdom, but I think the only animal kingdom it will see the inside of is a middle school.


----------



## Celidh

Okay, a few questions here and I thought this would be the perfect place to come and ask them.

For those of you who do your own embroidered appliques, is it very hard?  I presume the only way to do these yourself is if you have an embroidery sewing machine?

Speaking of sewing machines, I was browsing the net for embroidery machines and was on the Brother site.  Did anyone know that Brother has a Disney embroidery machine?

Does anyone know anything about this Brother embroidery machine.  From the description, it looks like I could use it for both a regular sewing machine and an embroidery machine.  I thought I read somewhere that you generally still had to have both kinds.

Here is the link:

http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=10323602&lang=en-CA

I am a novice sewer but have dabbled in sewing for over 20 years, but never had a chance to do much other than a project once in a while here and there.  I struggle reading anything but a basic pattern but I guess that if I can at least do that it's a start.

So, any pointers, information or anything else would be great.  I think sewing would be a good hobby for me.  I always enjoy the feeling of accomplishment when I finish sewing something.

If my partner and I decide to do MNSSHP I would like to make us poodle skirts but put a mickey applique on it instead of the poodle.

Thanks in advance, Tammie


----------



## pyrxtc

has anyone bought fabric from shopgoodwill.com ? I bid on one load and won it and am waiting on another to end and hopefully get it. They sell it by the pound and just put a bunch of stuff together.


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:
			
		

> Love the box you dad made. And how sweet about the robins. I was hoping mine would return this year but so far they haven't made a nest in my flowers. It really is fun watching them everyday and so sad when they leave the nest



Thanks!  This will be our first experience with robins, so we're all excited.  I told the kids that we have to be very careful peeking at them and never touching them so Mama Bird won't leave and now the kids don't even want me to open the front door.  Hmmm, maybe I explained that too well.  



Sandi S said:


> That is a gorgeous piece of woodwork to go with your machine!



Thank you!



4monkeys said:


> Allison got a bit of her own Pixie Dust  today!!  Her doctor gave her the OK to start her new treatment today!!!!  WOO Hoo!!    She is on  Now we just wait to see if it will be successful!!    I am going to say it IS going to work!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



Everything is turning out great!  These Ts are super cute!

I hope your dd will respond quickly to her new treatment!



PurpleEars said:


> I am glad that you got a solution to your oil dripping problems. Welcome to your new friends/tenants(?)
> 
> I am sure you will be so glad when you finish working on those nursing covers. Please remember to take a pic so we can better appreciate the magnitude of your work!



Thank you for the encouragement!  I will most definitely share pics when I'm all done.



SallyfromDE said:


> I must say that Dad has pretty amazing skills. The box is gorgeous!!



Thank you!



cogero said:


> Totally love the box. I am saving the picture and maybe my brother will make one for me
> 
> I am on the search for some different princess appliques. I wish someone would digitize the couture princesses
> 
> I am being picky with designs right now because I want something different LOL.




Thank you!  That would be great if your brother could make you one!

Good luck finding some special designs!  I'd guess it gets harder to out do yourself with so many trips a year.  A fun problem to have.  . What about the princess dresses on dress forms from stitchtastical on etsy?  I plan to use those someday when my dd is older.  And for myself!



dianemom2 said:


> Love the box for Beth!  I hope you are able to finish the nursing covers very soon!



Thank you!



DMGeurts said:


> OH Carrie - I am so excited for you and Beth!!!  That box is so amazing!  Just think, you have this amazing machine - and now Beth will always have a connection to your dad.  I just love this - and I am so happy for you.  Her box is truly a work of art!  I wish I could talk DH into making one for Patience.  Can I save your picture to my PC, so I can show Josh????
> 
> D~



Thank you!  I'm really excited about it, too!  The entire time I was working on Beth, I was so excited to show my dad because he spends most of his free time rebuilding stuff.  (I think I shared one of his tractors on your PTR a long time ago.). Anyway, please CASE away!  I hope Josh will make one for Patience!



nowellsl said:


> So, I've heard a lot of places where people buy fabric on this thread, but I don't think I've heard anyone mention Tuesday Morning (maybe they're only in FL?).  This picture shows what I found there this morning.  I thought they were awesome deals!  The three sets on the left side have 1 yard of each pattern and were $3.99!!!  The one on the right (which is actually my favorite) has 1/2 yard of each pattern and was $4.99.  Apparently you have to get there right when they get the shipment in, the sales clerk said it has flown off the shelf! I got some of the last of it. I bought a tutorial on Youcanmakethis for something I have in mind to make, so if I get to it this weekend, I'll post pictures



Ooo, good find!  Thank you for the heads up!



dianemom2 said:


> Question?????
> Has anybody done any sewing on sheer fabric?  Any tips?  I bought the fabric to make a dress and it is a black sheer fabric with a pattern on it.  I have only sewn once with sheer fabric before and that was before I bought a serger so it has been a while.  I'd like this dress to turn out nicely because I have an event that I'd like to wear it to.



I have done quite a bit with sheers.  Before my current Disney sewing obsession, I made several Star Wars costumes, including this one.  This is actually my third version of the same costume.  Obsess much? 






Anyway, it is crinkled silk chiffon - a BEAR to work with.  I would definitely suggest French seams, for sure.  I often started or stopped seams with a little scrap of tissue paper so the fabric would not go down through the throat plate.  And for hems, I used fusible thread, not a rolled hem.  I found it at a local quilt shop.  You put it in the bobbin, sew a straight line inside the hem allowance, then fold at the stitching and press to fuse.  The regular thread will come off and you have a nice, crisp fold.  Then, repeat to enclose the unfinished edge and sew a third time normally to finish.  Oh, and I'm sure you know, tiny (size 8) sharp needles.



Sandi S said:


> I finished up a dress for work. It's a new Simplicity pattern - 1897 - and it is very easy. If you are looking for a simple project to sew for you, I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried it on so DH could take a pic for me, my ten year old son asked if it was for our Disney trip. It would kind of work for Animal Kingdom, but I think the only animal kingdom it will see the inside of is a middle school.



Another beautiful dress, Sandi!  I'm jealous of how prolific you are!  I'm a slow sewer.  

Tonight's task, cut and round the ends of 60 pieces of Rigiline since dh has requested I watch a movie with him rather than sew.  This I can do on the couch.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

quandrea said:


> I don't sew--so is there anywhere I can pay to have these clothes made?



Not all of us sell, but people who do will likely have their etsy shop name in their signature. Good luck! (Disclaimer: I do not sell so I am not in a conflict of interest here)



nowellsl said:


>



Great finds! I can't wait to see what you make with them!



Sandi S said:


> I finished up a dress for work. It's a new Simplicity pattern - 1897 - and it is very easy. If you are looking for a simple project to sew for you, I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried it on so DH could take a pic for me, my ten year old son asked if it was for our Disney trip. It would kind of work for Animal Kingdom, but I think the only animal kingdom it will see the inside of is a middle school.



Lovely dress and cute shoes! The pictures of you in your outfits look like they should be on covers of magazines! The animal kingdom comment is just too funny!



Celidh said:


> Okay, a few questions here and I thought this would be the perfect place to come and ask them.
> 
> For those of you who do your own embroidered appliques, is it very hard?  I presume the only way to do these yourself is if you have an embroidery sewing machine?
> 
> Speaking of sewing machines, I was browsing the net for embroidery machines and was on the Brother site.  Did anyone know that Brother has a Disney embroidery machine?
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this Brother embroidery machine.  From the description, it looks like I could use it for both a regular sewing machine and an embroidery machine.  I thought I read somewhere that you generally still had to have both kinds.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=10323602&lang=en-CA
> 
> I am a novice sewer but have dabbled in sewing for over 20 years, but never had a chance to do much other than a project once in a while here and there.  I struggle reading anything but a basic pattern but I guess that if I can at least do that it's a start.
> 
> So, any pointers, information or anything else would be great.  I think sewing would be a good hobby for me.  I always enjoy the feeling of accomplishment when I finish sewing something.
> 
> If my partner and I decide to do MNSSHP I would like to make us poodle skirts but put a mickey applique on it instead of the poodle.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Tammie



Welcome! I did applique "by hand" for quite some time before I had my embroidery machine. It is not hard, it just takes patience. There are a few girls here who do amazing work with applique "by hand", like ~D and Andrea.

I have an older version of a Disney embroidery machine. However, the consensus here is that is NOT worth paying for a Disney one. The designs that come with the machine are quite limiting (and most, if not all, are thread-filled, not applique). Most people just buy the non-Disney version, save some money in the process, and use the money to buy Disney applique designs. There are a number of designer out there with cute Disney applique designs.

My MIL has the same machine you are looking at (in fact, she got it from Costco as well!). She is happy with her machine, but she hardly sewed anything after getting it due to a cross country move. This machine only has a 4x4 embroidery field, which could be small and limiting depends on what you do. Also, given the link is from the Costco Canada website, I imagine you are from Canada? Another suggestion that I have is to consider buying your machine from the US. I saved a bundle doing that last time (paid 299 on Amazon instead of like 899 for a very similar machine here).

Most of us prefer to have separate machines for sewing and for embroidery because frankly, it is a pain to switch from one set up to the other. I am down to my sewing/embroidery combo machine right now (aka the old version of the Disney embroidery machine) since my sewing machine died. I find it annoying to have to switch from sewing thread, bobbin, and tension to embroidery set up and back again. I tend to do my sewing in batches now to reduce the problem, but still, it could be frustrating if you sew often.

Re: pattern. Most people here (including myself) would suggest CarlaC's patterns from youcanmakethis.com. The instructions are very well written and they are very easy to follow. She has a line of adult patterns too with SisBoom.

I hope I didn't miss anything, feel free to ask any further questions if I am not clear about something.



pyrxtc said:


> has anyone bought fabric from shopgoodwill.com ? I bid on one load and won it and am waiting on another to end and hopefully get it. They sell it by the pound and just put a bunch of stuff together.



I can't wait to see what you get from this!



ivey_family said:


> I have done quite a bit with sheers.  Before my current Disney sewing obsession, I made several Star Wars costumes, including this one.  This is actually my third version of the same costume.  Obsess much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is crinkled silk chiffon - a BEAR to work with.  I would definitely suggest French seams, for sure.  I often started or stopped seams with a little scrap of tissue paper so the fabric would not go down through the throat plate.  And for hems, I used fusible thread, not a rolled hem.  I found it at a local quilt shop.  You put it in the bobbin, sew a straight line inside the hem allowance, then fold at the stitching and press to fuse.  The regular thread will come off and you have a nice, crisp fold.  Then, repeat to enclose the unfinished edge and sew a third time normally to finish.  Oh, and I'm sure you know, tiny (size 8) sharp needles.
> 
> C.



Wow! That looks fantastic! Thanks for the tips about working with sheers. I actually got some fusible thread so I will give it a whirl when I finally get around to doing something with a scrap of sheer fabric (to be repurposed as a scarf). I guess I am not in a hurry to do that scarf since it is May, but then again, it snowed here today. Maybe it's a hint I should work on that scarf?


----------



## miprender

4monkeys said:


> Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.
> 
> WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days!
> 
> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe FABULOUS pocket appliques were thanks to my dear friend Andrea!!!  Jonathon and I love them!!  (Ignore the "straight" lines, I was NOT able to sew doing those pockets!!)  And NO, I wasn't drinking . A little Miss someone asked on my PTR!!  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!?  Anyone have an opinion?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't anything I worked on.... But Ms. Andrea surprised my sweet Alli with this beautiful Tink Tee.  Alli was disappointed she wouldn't be able to wear her tink to Disney since it's long sleeve  Andrea must have remembered that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was also kind enough (or crazy, not sure which ) And Appliqued T-shirts my mom purchased and Tinkbell13 kindly did all of our names and sent us the files (? I guess that's how I would say it?)   To both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will wear those the morning we go to Chef Mickey for breakfast. I think we may go to Magic  Kingdom that same day.  Getting SO excited!!
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



Everything is so adorable... and last week I couldn't sew a straight line to save myself. It took me 3 attempts to sew on some pockets So I moved on to appliqueing after giving up

As for a color I might go with the blue in the fabric... I've seen that blue Tshirt at Target.



cogero said:


> Totally love the box. I am saving the picture and maybe my brother will make one for me
> I am on the search for some different princess appliques. I wish someone would digitize the couture princesses
> 
> I am being picky with designs right now because I want something different LOL.



I would love to see the Couture princesses but I was going to suggest the Mermaid Princesses too but Sandi beat me to it



nowellsl said:


> So, I've heard a lot of places where people buy fabric on this thread, but I don't think I've heard anyone mention Tuesday Morning (maybe they're only in FL?).  This picture shows what I found there this morning.  I thought they were awesome deals!  The three sets on the left side have 1 yard of each pattern and were $3.99!!!  The one on the right (which is actually my favorite) has 1/2 yard of each pattern and was $4.99.  Apparently you have to get there right when they get the shipment in, the sales clerk said it has flown off the shelf! I got some of the last of it. I bought a tutorial on Youcanmakethis for something I have in mind to make, so if I get to it this weekend, I'll post pictures



That is a great find. I think we use to have a TuesdayMorning store but I am not sure if it is open anymore.



Sandi S said:


> I finished up a dress for work. It's a new Simplicity pattern - 1897 - and it is very easy. If you are looking for a simple project to sew for you, I'd highly recommend it.







Celidh said:


> Okay, a few questions here and I thought this would be the perfect place to come and ask them.
> 
> For those of you who do your own embroidered appliques, is it very hard?  I presume the only way to do these yourself is if you have an embroidery sewing machine?
> 
> Speaking of sewing machines, I was browsing the net for embroidery machines and was on the Brother site.  Did anyone know that Brother has a Disney embroidery machine?
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this Brother embroidery machine.  From the description, it looks like I could use it for both a regular sewing machine and an embroidery machine.  I thought I read somewhere that you generally still had to have both kinds.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=10323602&lang=en-CA
> 
> I am a novice sewer but have dabbled in sewing for over 20 years, but never had a chance to do much other than a project once in a while here and there.  I struggle reading anything but a basic pattern but I guess that if I can at least do that it's a start.
> 
> So, any pointers, information or anything else would be great.  I think sewing would be a good hobby for me.  I always enjoy the feeling of accomplishment when I finish sewing something.
> 
> If my partner and I decide to do MNSSHP I would like to make us poodle skirts but put a mickey applique on it instead of the poodle.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Tammie



This machine maybe a good starter but you might find that you get hoop envy really fast. And I love having a separate machine for sewing and appliqueing.

I have the Innovis 900D that came preloaded with Disney designs and I never use the machine for embroidering, only sewing since it has a 4x4 hoop.
I  Love my brother PE770 and if you really want the Disney designs you can always order them from here http://www.ibroidery.com/DesignList.aspx?ModelID=1315&SizeID=1&ColID=2&CatID=14



ivey_family said:


> Thanks!  This will be our first experience with robins, so we're all excited.  I told the kids that we have to be very careful peeking at them and never touching them so Mama Bird won't leave and now the kids don't even want me to open the front door.  Hmmm, maybe I explained that too well.
> 
> I have done quite a bit with sheers.  Before my current Disney sewing obsession, I made several Star Wars costumes, including this one.  This is actually my third version of the same costume.  Obsess much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is crinkled silk chiffon - a BEAR to work with.  I would definitely suggest French seams, for sure.  I often started or stopped seams with a little scrap of tissue paper so the fabric would not go down through the throat plate.  And for hems, I used fusible thread, not a rolled hem.  I found it at a local quilt shop.  You put it in the bobbin, sew a straight line inside the hem allowance, then fold at the stitching and press to fuse.  The regular thread will come off and you have a nice, crisp fold.  Then, repeat to enclose the unfinished edge and sew a third time normally to finish.  Oh, and I'm sure you know, tiny (size 8) sharp needles.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Too funny about the kids !  
That is an awesome dress


----------



## VBAndrea

nowellsl said:


> Last time I was at our Joann's they had about 3 bolts of that black fabric, do you want me to get you some?


Wow -- thank you very kindly for offering.  Hmmm, I'm going to have recheck our Joann's.  Amy just checked one of the two stores and they didn't have it.  I'm also not supposed to be buying new fabric, but this a fabric that I know I will use.  Don't get me any right now... D also offered and if she comes down in Aug I may have her bring some.



scrapbookingmanda said:


> I'm Amanda, and I've been lurcking on these threads for over a year now. I think I started when you guys were back on 22.You inspired me to try to sew again after a disasterous experience  about 10 years ago. I got a new machine, and slowly but surely I am learning! I had been debating signing up for a give, but didn't think  my sewing wa good enough yet. But after seeing all the requests for a scrapbook, I went ahead and signed  up, so I will be doing the scrapbook for Justin's give. I am super excited to get involved, and maybe one day, I will be able to donate on the sewing end also.


Welcome!  I saw you signed up for the scrapbook   I like to scrapbook too, problem is I prefer to sew.  I have not pulled out my scrapbook stuff in ages.  I was doing chronologically and I am finished with ds's first birthday and about to start a vacation we took to the Cayman's when he was 13 months.  DS is now 10!

Speaking of Cayman's, where has Shakisha been?????  SHe gets a new machine and loads of fabric and then disappears on us!



ivey_family said:


> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got home, we found a new inhabitant on our front porch.  It looks like some baby Robins are in our future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to sewing for me.  I'll bet you can't guess what I'm working on.  (Yes, those nursing covers.  Still.)  Real sewing can't be too far away, right?
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I am going to have show dh that box -- he will be impressed with your dad's skills and very pleased to know your dad added rounded corners -- I think my dh is incapable of doing anything not rounded over lol!

Excited for the robins!  And sooo cute that your kids don't want you to use the front door anymore!



4monkeys said:


> Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.
> 
> WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days!
> 
> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe FABULOUS pocket appliques were thanks to my dear friend Andrea!!!  Jonathon and I love them!!  (Ignore the "straight" lines, I was NOT able to sew doing those pockets!!)  And NO, I wasn't drinking . A littel Miss someone asked on my PTR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!?  Anyone have an opinion?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't anything I worked on.... But Ms. Andrea surprised my sweet Alli with this beautiful Tink Tee.  Alli was disappointed she wouldn't be able to wear her tink to Disney since it's long sleeve  Andrea must have remembered that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was also kind enough (or crazy, not sure which ) And Appliqued T-shirts my mom purchased and Tinkbell13 kindly did all of our names and sent us the files (? I guess that's how I would say it?)   To both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will wear those the morning we go to Chef Mickey for breakfast. I think we may go to Magic  Kingdom that same day.  Getting SO excited!!
> 
> Allison got a bit of her own Pixie Dust  today!!  Her doctor gave her the OK to start her new treatment today!!!!  WOO Hoo!!    She is on  Now we just wait to see if it will be successful!!    I am going to say it IS going to work!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!


Who on earth would accuse you of drinking while sewing?!  It's just that you did well on the one pocket and the other, well, liquor could have been involved.

I just made shorts with appliqued pockets and wrapped the pocket one inch to the back side and the shorts look baggy in the crotch.  I double and triple checked that I didn't mix up the leg from the waist.  The pocket material is a little stiffer -- I am hoping that's why they look a little funny and will look normal when actually worn.  They are for a 4y/o but I may have dd try them on this morning to make sure they are OK.  She's possible thinner than the 4 y/o so they should fit her.  And I didn't have measurements so I just measured a pair of 5T shorts at Walmart and went with that for length and waist.  If anything they will be too big, but I'd rather err in that direction.

For the AK shorts just take the shorts to the store with you to hold up to t's.  I am thinking green would look good.  Brown might work too but might be a little top heavy looking -- would really need to see it together to know.

How long before you are supposed to know if Alli's new meds are helping?  I am hoping this is the answer for her.



PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the shorts. Who cares if the lines aren't straight?! I still say straight lines are totally optional! (For future reference though, a twin needle may be a good investment for those pesky double lines).


A twin needle actually would not work for the pockets.  One of the stitch lines is from assembly of the pocket before sewing it to the pants to make it easier to sew on.  The outer stitch line is the stitch that attaches the pocket to the shorts.  I guess when I gave Amy lessons I forgot to tell her to lay off the margaritas while sewing (ok, she is going ot hate me now -- I am j/k -- love you Amy!!!!).



cogero said:


> I am on the search for some different princess appliques. I wish someone would digitize the couture princesses
> 
> I am being picky with designs right now because I want something different LOL.


I had to look up Princess Couture -- I must live in a cave.  Haven't seen any of those.  Do you have Kira's princesses?
http://www.cutebykira.com/index.php?_a=category&cat_id=2&page=all



DMGeurts said:


> Andrea - I'd be happy to pick some up for you the next time I am at JoAnn's - just let me know.
> 
> D~


I don't need any immediately -- but I hate not to have enough if I need it in the future.  Grrr!  Can't decide.  I'm going to hold off for a bit though.  I may have you get some if you come down in August b/c that way I won't have to pay for shipping (unless you decide to charge me your air fare which I wouldn't put past you!).  Could you do me a favor though and the next time you are at Joann's see if they have a white on white swirl?  It doesn't match the black one -- the swirls on the white are thin.  It's my favorite white on white I have ever seen and I bought what was left on the bolt and it's all used up.  I will see if I have a wee bit left that I can take a pic of.  Don't need it immediately, but again, was just an all time favorite of mine and I know I would use it (along with the hundreds of dollars worth of fabric I bought that I know I will use!).



quandrea said:


> I don't sew--so is there anywhere I can pay to have these clothes made?


Many people sell on etsy. Some, but not all, have their etsy names in their sigs, but don't go by that alone.  PM a person if you see something you like.  I know some people were asked by Dis to remove their etsy names and others never have been.  Like purpleears, I don't sell so don't mind relaying the info to anyone.



nowellsl said:


> So, I've heard a lot of places where people buy fabric on this thread, but I don't think I've heard anyone mention Tuesday Morning (maybe they're only in FL?).  This picture shows what I found there this morning.  I thought they were awesome deals!  The three sets on the left side have 1 yard of each pattern and were $3.99!!!  The one on the right (which is actually my favorite) has 1/2 yard of each pattern and was $4.99.  Apparently you have to get there right when they get the shipment in, the sales clerk said it has flown off the shelf! I got some of the last of it. I bought a tutorial on Youcanmakethis for something I have in mind to make, so if I get to it this weekend, I'll post pictures


I never thought to look at Tuesday Morning for fabric.   I hardly ever go in there.  Agree, those look like the cuts Walmart sells.  I have some that are nice and some that are a little stiffer that I will not use for clothes but will use them for bags/totes and doll clothes.






Sandi S said:


> I finished up a dress for work. It's a new Simplicity pattern - 1897 - and it is very easy. If you are looking for a simple project to sew for you, I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried it on so DH could take a pic for me, my ten year old son asked if it was for our Disney trip. It would kind of work for Animal Kingdom, but I think the only animal kingdom it will see the inside of is a middle school.


Very nice!  And once again, I love these shoes as well.  I may need to have you line up all your shoes and take a pic!  I could have a real shoe obsession if I had the money.  Good thing I don't have the money!



Celidh said:


> Okay, a few questions here and I thought this would be the perfect place to come and ask them.
> 
> For those of you who do your own embroidered appliques, is it very hard?  I presume the only way to do these yourself is if you have an embroidery sewing machine?
> 
> Speaking of sewing machines, I was browsing the net for embroidery machines and was on the Brother site.  Did anyone know that Brother has a Disney embroidery machine?
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this Brother embroidery machine.  From the description, it looks like I could use it for both a regular sewing machine and an embroidery machine.  I thought I read somewhere that you generally still had to have both kinds.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=10323602&lang=en-CA
> 
> I am a novice sewer but have dabbled in sewing for over 20 years, but never had a chance to do much other than a project once in a while here and there.  I struggle reading anything but a basic pattern but I guess that if I can at least do that it's a start.
> 
> So, any pointers, information or anything else would be great.  I think sewing would be a good hobby for me.  I always enjoy the feeling of accomplishment when I finish sewing something.
> 
> If my partner and I decide to do MNSSHP I would like to make us poodle skirts but put a mickey applique on it instead of the poodle.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Tammie


Purpleears covered everything in her reply, so I second her completely.  One other thing to note is Heahter Sue has a tut on how to embroider by hand -- you can find the link in the bookmarks on page one of this thread.



pyrxtc said:


> has anyone bought fabric from shopgoodwill.com ? I bid on one load and won it and am waiting on another to end and hopefully get it. They sell it by the pound and just put a bunch of stuff together.


Didn't even know they had an auction site!  My local goodwill had a huge plastic bin full of fabric the other day, but they had it entirely taped shut so I couldn't see all the fabrics, feel them, or tell how much of each was there.  From what I could see through the plastic it looked mostly like small pieces and old, outdated prints, so I passed on it.  Please post pics once you get your fabric and let us know how you liked it.  I wouldn't even know how much weight compares to yardage.



I will have pics to post later today or more likely tomorrow.  All I have left to do on dd's outfit is sew/attach her pirate coins to the skirt.  And I made her a tank shirt b/c it was supposed to be in the 70's today and instead it's cloudy and high is 66 -- grrrrr!!!  Also will have a pic to show of an outfit I made the b-day boy -- the shirt turned into a royal fiasco but I'll explain once I post pics (as long as it doesn't all come apart in the wash -- and all I did was embroider on a polo, but it was a snafu).


----------



## SallyfromDE

quandrea said:


> I don't sew--so is there anywhere I can pay to have these clothes made?



We can't sell from this site. But if you check the signatures, you can find etsy and ebay names.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Hi everyone!  I haven't posted in ages and haven't even lurked in a few months due to going back to college but I'm on spring break so I'm trying to look back a few pages to see all the awesome things people are doing.

We are going to WDW in April 2013 and I need some ideas for DD6.  I also have DS13 and DS10 but they will not wear anything Mickey.  I would love to try and do a pirate Mickey head t-shirt for them, maybe if it's little they won't mind.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

4monkeys said:


>



Love the shorts!  And I love the pirate fabric! 


Sandi S said:


> When I tried it on so DH could take a pic for me, my ten year old son asked if it was for our Disney trip. It would kind of work for Animal Kingdom, but I think the only animal kingdom it will see the inside of is a middle school.



Great dress and I love your shoes!  



ivey_family said:


> Thanks!  This will be our first experience with robins, so we're all excited.  I told the kids that we have to be very careful peeking at them and never touching them so Mama Bird won't leave and now the kids don't even want me to open the front door.  Hmmm, maybe I explained that too well.


Good luck with your new neighbours!  

Your Star Wars dress is amazing! 


Today it is so nice outside that I don't think I'll be able to stay in and sew.  I can't believe that I actually want a rainy day!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> If you have a rolled hem foot, I would highly recommend using that on all hems with sheers. Also, do French seams b/c all your seams will be somewhat visible and that will make it look neat.


I do have a rolled hem foot.  I haven't used it very much so I will have to play around with it to get the hang of it before using it on the dress.

I love your new dress.  It looks great!  Funny that it will be seeing the wild animals at middle school!



Celidh said:


> Speaking of sewing machines, I was browsing the net for embroidery machines and was on the Brother site.  Did anyone know that Brother has a Disney embroidery machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=10323602&lang=en-CA
> 
> If my partner and I decide to do MNSSHP I would like to make us poodle skirts but put a mickey applique on it instead of the poodle.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Tammie


I had an older version of that machine.  It only does 4x4 embroidery which is fairly small.  You will not be satisfied with that size applique for more than a short time.  I also agree that you will find it tedious to switch back and forth between sewing and embroidery.  My machine like that one is only used for sewing now and I have an larger machine that I use only for embroidery.  I would not have bought the 4x4 machine if I had known then, what I now know.  Not that it is a bad or inferior machine (mine does a lovely job sewing) it is just that almost immediately after buying it, I wanted something that would do more.   I do all my embroidery/applique  on my embroidery machine.  But lots of people do them by hand.  We were just talking about MNSSHP earlier this week.  Somebody went last year and did poodle skirts with Pluto on them instead of the poodle.  They were great!



ivey_family said:


> Thanks!  This will be our first experience with robins, so we're all excited.  I told the kids that we have to be very careful peeking at them and never touching them so Mama Bird won't leave and now the kids don't even want me to open the front door.  Hmmm, maybe I explained that too well.
> 
> 
> I have done quite a bit with sheers.  Before my current Disney sewing obsession, I made several Star Wars costumes, including this one.  This is actually my third version of the same costume.  Obsess much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is crinkled silk chiffon - a BEAR to work with.  I would definitely suggest French seams, for sure.  I often started or stopped seams with a little scrap of tissue paper so the fabric would not go down through the throat plate.  And for hems, I used fusible thread, not a rolled hem.  I found it at a local quilt shop.  You put it in the bobbin, sew a straight line inside the hem allowance, then fold at the stitching and press to fuse.  The regular thread will come off and you have a nice, crisp fold.  Then, repeat to enclose the unfinished edge and sew a third time normally to finish.  Oh, and I'm sure you know, tiny (size 8) sharp needles.
> C.


That's so cute about the kids and the birds.  I hope you have another way in and out of your house!  We had a bird start to build a nest by the front door at our last house.  But it abandoned it within the first day since we went in and out of the front door so often.

Your Star Wars costume is great!  I can imagine that sewing on that sheer silk is a real bear.  I am not sure how hard it is going to be to sew on fabric that I bought.  It is lined and the pattern has me baste the sheer fabric to the lining and then treat the basted pieces as one piece.  I think that the only places I am going to have to worry about really working with the sheer fabric is on the hem of the sleeves and the bottom of the dress.  I've never heard of the fusible thread.  I will look into that.  I did buy a package of small  needles plus I already had some microtex sharp needles.  I am not sure which one is better.



VBAndrea said:


> Welcome!  I saw you signed up for the scrapbook   I like to scrapbook too, problem is I prefer to sew.  I have not pulled out my scrapbook stuff in ages.
> 
> Speaking of Cayman's, where has Shakisha been?????  SHe gets a new machine and loads of fabric and then disappears on us!
> 
> 
> I never thought to look at Tuesday Morning for fabric.   I hardly ever go in there.  Agree, those look like the cuts Walmart sells.  I have some that are nice and some that are a little stiffer that I will not use for clothes but will use them for bags/totes and doll clothes.
> 
> I will have pics to post later today or more likely tomorrow.


I never started to scrapbook for that exact reason.  It is hard enough to just get pictures into an album.  If I had to make them all fancy and decorated, it was never going to happen!

Yes, where has Shakisha been?  We are waiting to see some of her creations!

I agree that the Walmart pre-packaged fabrics vary in quality.  Some of them have been very nice and sew well.  Some I found stiff and made of low quality cotton.  I seem to have found a purpose for most of what I have bought though.



DisneyLaura said:


> We are going to WDW in April 2013 and I need some ideas for DD6.  I also have DS13 and DS10 but they will not wear anything Mickey.  I would love to try and do a pirate Mickey head t-shirt for them, maybe if it's little they won't mind.


I am sure you won't have any trouble coming up with adorable ideas for a 6 year old girl. You will have a ton of fun making her some pretty things.  One of the cutest things to make (IMHO) are the princessified Simply Sweet dresses.  They are nice because you can make them out of cotton so that they are cool and comfortable in Florida's heat.  Check CarlaC's blog.  She's the Scientific Seamstress.

Your older boys might be willing to wear Mickey tie dyed shirts.  I've made them for my whole family to wear and even my DH will wear them.


----------



## cogero

Went to Old Navy and Joanns this morning. bought some new fabric andd found a print I had been looking for for a long time I am very happy about that but couldn't find a fabric I bought last week.


I did find something similar though so it worked out.

Going to go and try and work on an order later but for now I am enjoying quiet time with J.


----------



## ollyg

Does anybody know where I can purchase this design?   I have contacted the seller on Etsy and I am willing to purchase the shirt from her, but she had not responded.

Thanks

Karen


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I don't need any immediately -- but I hate not to have enough if I need it in the future.  Grrr!  Can't decide.  I'm going to hold off for a bit though.  I may have you get some if you come down in August b/c that way I won't have to pay for shipping (unless you decide to charge me your air fare which I wouldn't put past you!).  Could you do me a favor though and the next time you are at Joann's see if they have a white on white swirl?  It doesn't match the black one -- the swirls on the white are thin.  It's my favorite white on white I have ever seen and I bought what was left on the bolt and it's all used up.  I will see if I have a wee bit left that I can take a pic of.  Don't need it immediately, but again, was just an all time favorite of mine and I know I would use it (along with the hundreds of dollars worth of fabric I bought that I know I will use!).



I will look - I am going in the morning...  I am out of yellow thread now...    I have to finish this bag and get it in the mail tomorrow...  First it was the orange fabric, and now it's the yellow thread.

I know I have seen your white fabric at my store - I debated on it for one of my whites.  I will look for the black too.  

Carrie - I really love your Star Wars costume!  That is just amazing!  And beautiful!

Sandi - I love your latest dress too... I really love that ruffle going up the skirt, it really adds a whole new dimension to the dress.  

D~


----------



## Disney Yooper

DMGeurts said:


> I will look - I am going in the morning...  I am out of yellow thread now...    I have to finish this bag and get it in the mail tomorrow...  First it was the orange fabric, and now it's the yellow thread.
> 
> I know I have seen your white fabric at my store - I debated on it for one of my whites.  I will look for the black too.
> 
> Carrie - I really love your Star Wars costume!  That is just amazing!  And beautiful!
> 
> Sandi - I love your latest dress too... I really love that ruffle going up the skirt, it really adds a whole new dimension to the dress.
> 
> D~



Boy, the person that is getting this bag better appreciate all the trouble you have been going to for it.  LOL  I'm sorry to hear about your current woes.


----------



## Disney Yooper

I got some sewing done today.  Minor projects compared to what most of you are doing but I'm happy with the results.  I'm just getting started with my sewing again.  I made 3 shoe bags for my DH for our Disney cruise.  I still need to make our FE and 3 shoe bags for myself.


----------



## nowellsl

I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!








supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet


----------



## Disney Yooper

nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet



That is really cute.  I saw that the other day and wondered how it would work.  Let us know when you try it.


----------



## VBAndrea

nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet


Very neat!  I want one!!!  I have never heard of such a thing.  That is a pattern I may need to purchase -- but I want a report of how well it works first!  And this is weird -- I remember the dot fabric in your fabric pic but not the other fabric -- and I love that fabric!  You think I really would have noticed it!  Your sewing looks great too -- I think on a project like that my stitches might appear wonky.


----------



## VBAndrea

Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.

Problem 1 -- the shorts look "off" in the crotch but I double checked after sewing and I did not sew them upside down.  I wrapped the pockets 1 inch to the sides/back and I wonder if that makes them look funny.  I meant to have dd try them on but forgot.  

Problem 2 -- doing the shirt my hoop came partially unattached and really ruined the embroidery.  In the first pic you can't tell, but look up close -- I really should have taken a before pic as I worked miracles, though it is very far from perfect.  I didn't have time to buy a new shirt -- nor did I want to spend another $10.











And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.











Thanks for looking!


----------



## VBAndrea

nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet



Do you really need a walking foot to make this????  I don't have one but it's on the supply list.

Was it easy to find the microwavable batting?  Is it expensive?


----------



## nowellsl

VBAndrea said:


> Do you really need a walking foot to make this????  I don't have one but it's on the supply list.
> 
> Was it easy to find the microwavable batting?  Is it expensive?



I don't even know what a walking foot is  I just used my regular foot.  The only problem I had was topstitching around the edges, because it is really thick. Also, it doesn't say to trim the corners before you turn it right side out, but I did.  I don't think they would have looked right with all that batting still in there.  It did get a little wonky in spots, I had to pull the fabric to get it past the spots where it's especially thick.  I got the batting at Joanne's, at the time it was half price - around $5.00.  It's called "Warm Tater".  It has directions for making a cloth bag to cook potatoes in - in the microwave.  There was a yard in the bag.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Speaking of Cayman's, where has Shakisha been?????  SHe gets a new machine and loads of fabric and then disappears on us!
> 
> A twin needle actually would not work for the pockets.  One of the stitch lines is from assembly of the pocket before sewing it to the pants to make it easier to sew on.  The outer stitch line is the stitch that attaches the pocket to the shorts.  I guess when I gave Amy lessons I forgot to tell her to lay off the margaritas while sewing (ok, she is going ot hate me now -- I am j/k -- love you Amy!!!!).



I totally agree that we haven't seen Shakisha in a while. I hope she and her family are doing well and she is just having too much fun with the machine!

Your explanation totally makes sense. Where is the "duh" smilely? I usually just serge the 3 raw edges, iron the raw edges to the wrong side, and just edgestitch the pockets, so it is just one line for me.



DisneyLaura said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't posted in ages and haven't even lurked in a few months due to going back to college but I'm on spring break so I'm trying to look back a few pages to see all the awesome things people are doing.
> 
> We are going to WDW in April 2013 and I need some ideas for DD6.  I also have DS13 and DS10 but they will not wear anything Mickey.  I would love to try and do a pirate Mickey head t-shirt for them, maybe if it's little they won't mind.



Welcome back! I am sure you will come up with ideas for your DD in no time. For your boys, I would suggest looking at polos and doing small embroideries on them. DH would wear Disney polos with a max 2" embroidery (actually, he wears those just about everyday - even to work!) 



nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet



Please let me know how that works out for you. I almost bought that pattern when they had the $5 pattern sale. I decided to hold off on it as I had a few other patterns in my cart at the time.



VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.
> 
> Problem 1 -- the shorts look "off" in the crotch but I double checked after sewing and I did not sew them upside down.  I wrapped the pockets 1 inch to the sides/back and I wonder if that makes them look funny.  I meant to have dd try them on but forgot.
> 
> Problem 2 -- doing the shirt my hoop came partially unattached and really ruined the embroidery.  In the first pic you can't tell, but look up close -- I really should have taken a before pic as I worked miracles, though it is very far from perfect.  I didn't have time to buy a new shirt -- nor did I want to spend another $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The pirate set looks great. Your DD has beautiful long hair! The Yankee set looked fine from where I sit - great job on rescuing the shirt and not spend another $10.


----------



## Sandi S

nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet


That is really cool! 



VBAndrea said:


> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



This is really adorable - I love the appliques.



nowellsl said:


> I don't even know what a walking foot is  I just used my regular foot.  The only problem I had was topstitching around the edges, because it is really thick. Also, it doesn't say to trim the corners before you turn it right side out, but I did.  I don't think they would have looked right with all that batting still in there.  It did get a little wonky in spots, I had to pull the fabric to get it past the spots where it's especially thick.  I got the batting at Joanne's, at the time it was half price - around $5.00.  It's called "Warm Tater".  It has directions for making a cloth bag to cook potatoes in - in the microwave.  There was a yard in the bag.



A walking foot feeds the fabric on the top and the bottom at the same rate. It is highly recommended for quilting because the layers won't shift. I have also found it comes in handy if you make something like long drapes.

I cut out 3 pairs of Mickey shorts - one for each of my boys - from the great navy Mickey print boardshort fabric I got from Fabric Fairy. Then I cut the pattern again in a Snoopy 4th of July print for my youngest son. I will applique him a Snoopy tee to match..


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.
> 
> Problem 1 -- the shorts look "off" in the crotch but I double checked after sewing and I did not sew them upside down.  I wrapped the pockets 1 inch to the sides/back and I wonder if that makes them look funny.  I meant to have dd try them on but forgot.
> 
> Problem 2 -- doing the shirt my hoop came partially unattached and really ruined the embroidery.  In the first pic you can't tell, but look up close -- I really should have taken a before pic as I worked miracles, though it is very far from perfect.  I didn't have time to buy a new shirt -- nor did I want to spend another $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I just  this pirate set and it looks adorable on your DD.

The bday outfit looks adorable and great job on recovering the design. I don't think anyone will notice.



nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet



What a cute pattern.


----------



## Mouse7116

Just saying hello - I've been admiring all of your work!  I am a quilter and do not really do any clothing construction but I'm feeling really inspired by the embroidery applique.  Which leads me to my question, much to my husband's chagrin as I now think I need an embroidery machine....

QUESTION: Which machine would you recommend for a beginner and what size hoop do you get the most use out of?  I saw a couple at Walmart but was hesitant and one had a 5x7 hoop size the other was 4x4 and I wasn't sure what would really give me the most versatility (although I am assuming the 5x7).

I'm thinking that I would be able to use it in my quilting and make shirts for our Disney trips, possibly some Christmas presents.  I have a DS 3 would I'm sure would benefit greatly from having some of his clothes customized....  

Thank you all and Happy Sewing!


----------



## VBAndrea

nowellsl said:


> I don't even know what a walking foot is  I just used my regular foot.  The only problem I had was topstitching around the edges, because it is really thick. Also, it doesn't say to trim the corners before you turn it right side out, but I did.  I don't think they would have looked right with all that batting still in there.  It did get a little wonky in spots, I had to pull the fabric to get it past the spots where it's especially thick.  I got the batting at Joanne's, at the time it was half price - around $5.00.  It's called "Warm Tater".  It has directions for making a cloth bag to cook potatoes in - in the microwave.  There was a yard in the bag.


I can't see any wobbly stitching -- it looks really good.  I would only worry about it looking perfect if I made them for gifts.  You should see the nasty old hot pads I use on a daily basis -- they are soooo old they are gross.  My mom me me one before I went to optometry school so it's 20 years old (she likely made a set but I only have one left).



PurpleEars said:


> I totally agree that we haven't seen Shakisha in a while. I hope she and her family are doing well and she is just having too much fun with the machine!
> 
> Your explanation totally makes sense. Where is the "duh" smilely? I usually just serge the 3 raw edges, iron the raw edges to the wrong side, and just edgestitch the pockets, so it is just one line for me.
> 
> Please let me know how that works out for you. I almost bought that pattern when they had the $5 pattern sale. I decided to hold off on it as I had a few other patterns in my cart at the time.
> 
> The pirate set looks great. Your DD has beautiful long hair! The Yankee set looked fine from where I sit - great job on rescuing the shirt and not spend another $10.


I am expecting Shakisha to post a photo album of creations next time we see her!

Amy doesn't have a serger so folding the edges under is how I taught her and I just did mine for the baseball shorts the same way.  But now that you mention it, when I did the P&F set I may have just serged them -- can't remember.

I think that pattern is only around $5.50 anyway.  But like you, I'll probably wait for a sale and then buy a couple of patterns.  I want and adult pattern for a peasant style (forget what the name is but it's Carla's).

Thanks for the compliments -- and that's my dd's hair after cutting 6 inches off!  Though it honestly looks like it's grown an inch or two after we cut it.  The NY on the shirt actually looks ok from a distance -- but up close -- eeeks!!!



Sandi S said:


> A walking foot feeds the fabric on the top and the bottom at the same rate. It is highly recommended for quilting because the layers won't shift. I have also found it comes in handy if you make something like long drapes.


I've heard walking feet are good few sewing on vinyl too.  I just hate to spend the money on one!  They are not cheap.



miprender said:


> I just  this pirate set and it looks adorable on your DD.
> 
> The bday outfit looks adorable and great job on recovering the design. I don't think anyone will notice.


Thank you.  From a distance the logo looks fine.  Up close not so much at all.  Trust me, the mom will notice when she irons it!  I just feel really bad b/c it was a gift -- I like gift items to look nicer.



Mouse7116 said:


> Just saying hello - I've been admiring all of your work!  I am a quilter and do not really do any clothing construction but I'm feeling really inspired by the embroidery applique.  Which leads me to my question, much to my husband's chagrin as I now think I need an embroidery machine....
> 
> QUESTION: Which machine would you recommend for a beginner and what size hoop do you get the most use out of?  I saw a couple at Walmart but was hesitant and one had a 5x7 hoop size the other was 4x4 and I wasn't sure what would really give me the most versatility (although I am assuming the 5x7).
> 
> I'm thinking that I would be able to use it in my quilting and make shirts for our Disney trips, possibly some Christmas presents.  I have a DS 3 would I'm sure would benefit greatly from having some of his clothes customized....
> 
> Thank you all and Happy Sewing!


Definitely a 5x7 hoop.  Most of us beginners get the Brother PE 770.  It's not too pricey and does a great job.  I got one last year for Mother's Day and I love it!


----------



## love to stitch

VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.
> 
> Problem 1 -- the shorts look "off" in the crotch but I double checked after sewing and I did not sew them upside down.  I wrapped the pockets 1 inch to the sides/back and I wonder if that makes them look funny.  I meant to have dd try them on but forgot.
> 
> Problem 2 -- doing the shirt my hoop came partially unattached and really ruined the embroidery.  In the first pic you can't tell, but look up close -- I really should have taken a before pic as I worked miracles, though it is very far from perfect.  I didn't have time to buy a new shirt -- nor did I want to spend another $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those are super cute outfits.


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


>



Very cute!  What a great idea!  I'm going to have to try making a few of those.  I have some great fabric scraps that should work perfectly.



VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Andrea I love both outfits!  The Yankees outfit looks perfect  to me.  I didn't see either of the problems.  What a great outfit for a little boy!

And I love Alexa's pirate outfit.  What a cute summer outfit for her.  She must have been a real  hit at the pirate birthday party!



Mouse7116 said:


> QUESTION: Which machine would you recommend for a beginner and what size hoop do you get the most use out of?  I saw a couple at Walmart but was hesitant and one had a 5x7 hoop size the other was 4x4 and I wasn't sure what would really give me the most versatility (although I am assuming the 5x7).
> 
> I'm thinking that I would be able to use it in my quilting and make shirts for our Disney trips, possibly some Christmas presents.  I have a DS 3 would I'm sure would benefit greatly from having some of his clothes customized....
> 
> Thank you all and Happy Sewing!


We all love our embroidery machines.  I would strongly urge you to buy something with at least a 5x7 hoop.  Lots of us on here started out with a machine that had a 4x4 hoop and then we quickly replaced it with something with a larger hoop.  I found that a 4x4 design just wasn't large enough for me.  I have a machine that goes all the way up to a 6x10 hoop but honestly I use the 5x7 hoop the most often.  I have a Babylock Ellageo that I love but many people on here have the Brother machine that Andrea suggested and find it perfect for their needs.  I am certain that your DS3 would love some custom Disney outfits!


----------



## cogero

Andrea I really like the baseball set even if it is the Yankees. LOL. Very cute.

I also love the pirate set. I am reading just been crazy busy.


----------



## PurpleEars

I am on my way to work so I will just swing by and ask my question:

DH suggested last night to upgrade to a deluxe for our August trip. I brought up the idea of renting DVC. Does anyone have pts to rent or know someone who does? Please pm me if you do.

Now you may return to your regular programming. Thanks!


----------



## aboveH20

again!

I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.  

I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!

I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.  

With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat.  I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.  

Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.

 <----- my world's a little upside down now


----------



## loveappletrees

aboveH20 said:


> again!
> Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now




I haven't been here forever & I came on today to ask about pillowcase dresses, but I'm glad I did. 

I don't know you and you have no idea who I am but I wanted to say, that you may think your recovery difficulties might not seem big in someone else's eyes (especially when compared to the plight of some of our wish kids), But you shouldn't discount it in reality, it still is a big thing for you and your family and you shouldn't devalue what you are going through and how you are feeling. 
We Wish moms may gripe in our heads sometimes asking why our kids have been given such a hard road. Sometimes we even gripe out loud!! But we can definitely sympathize with someone else who is having troubles of their own. I hope you feel better soon.

Now, does anyone have any tips or links for an easy pillowcase dress? I'd like to make one that has an alternating strip of fabric at the bottom...


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Andrea I really like the baseball set even if it is the Yankees. LOL. Very cute.
> 
> I also love the pirate set. I am reading just been crazy busy.


LOL!!!  My sister wants to know when I am going to make him a Brewer's outfit.  So now I will have to see if there are some Brewers designs out there to pacify her.  It would be really funny if my sister and her boyfriend took him to game dressed in that outfit and returned him back to his parents wearing the Brewers!



aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.
> 
> With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat.  I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.
> 
> Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now



I really hope you feel better soonest   Do you think some Gingerale would help? 



loveappletrees said:


> I haven't been here forever & I came on today to ask about pillowcase dresses, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> I don't know you and you have no idea who I am but I wanted to say, that you may think your recovery difficulties might not seem big in someone else's eyes (especially when compared to the plight of some of our wish kids), But you shouldn't discount it in reality, it still is a big thing for you and your family and you shouldn't devalue what you are going through and how you are feeling.
> We Wish moms may gripe in our heads sometimes asking why our kids have been given such a hard road. Sometimes we even gripe out loud!! But we can definitely sympathize with someone else who is having troubles of their own. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Now, does anyone have any tips or links for an easy pillowcase dress? I'd like to make one that has an alternating strip of fabric at the bottom...


You are so sweet.  Cheryl is a long time friend of ours on Disbout.  She helps out with a  lot of the Big Gives and makes oodles of pillowcases for GKTW.  She also started making American Girl Doll clothes and didn't have a doll so started dressing an empty 2 liter Gingerale bottle in the clothes.  That "doll" is now known to all of us as Ginger and there have been numerous Ginger jokes amongst us.

I have never made a pillow case dress but I have some bookmarked on pinterest.  Are you on Pinterest at all?  If you are look for my user name (same as here on Dis) and in my sewing children categaroy you'll find bookmarks.  If you are not on pinterest let me know and I copy the links for you.


----------



## VBAndrea

From dress rehearsal today:






She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.

And next photo is on "stage" -- I blurred the other kids' faces since I feel weird posting other peoples kids on the internet.


----------



## graceesmom

QUESTION
Thanks to all of you, I have been busy embroidering on my new PE770 and hope to add pictures soon of all the projects for our upcoming trip.  And of course now I need to purchase a sewing machine to go along with my new found hobby.  I was going to purchase the Brother CS6000i from Wal-Mart when I saw that Costco has $35 of the Brother XR7700 which makes it $139.  Then I also see that Wal Mart has the Brother SQ9050for $199.I just can't decide which one to get.  All of these are within my price range, but I don't want to spend money on something I don't need.  Can you guys recommend which of these machines for a beginner?


----------



## smile5sunshine

Please forgive me for hogging up the thread, I have been gone all week visiting my gma and internet is spotty at best so I haven't been able to keep up! And you guys have been BUSY too!




aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.
> 
> With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat. I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.
> 
> Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now



I am praying that you start to heal super quickly so that you can enjoy your upcoming trip. 



PurpleEars said:


> I am on my way to work so I will just swing by and ask my question:
> 
> DH suggested last night to upgrade to a deluxe for our August trip. I brought up the idea of renting DVC. Does anyone have pts to rent or know someone who does? Please pm me if you do.
> 
> Now you may return to your regular programming. Thanks!



Well, we all know there's no point in asking Chiara as she's got her money's worth out of her DVC this year! HA HA HA!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.
> 
> Problem 1 -- the shorts look "off" in the crotch but I double checked after sewing and I did not sew them upside down.  I wrapped the pockets 1 inch to the sides/back and I wonder if that makes them look funny.  I meant to have dd try them on but forgot.
> 
> Problem 2 -- doing the shirt my hoop came partially unattached and really ruined the embroidery.  In the first pic you can't tell, but look up close -- I really should have taken a before pic as I worked miracles, though it is very far from perfect.  I didn't have time to buy a new shirt -- nor did I want to spend another $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Oh the Yankee's set came out so cute! great save on the shirt. I really couldn't tell there was anything wrong with it. And I'm so glad that you made your DD the pirate outfit. I just adored that outfit when you first posted it.



nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet



Huh, that's a neat idea. Looks good and I'm glad you were able to use up some of the sale fabric you found.



Disney Yooper said:


> I got some sewing done today.  Minor projects compared to what most of you are doing but I'm happy with the results.  I'm just getting started with my sewing again.  I made 3 shoe bags for my DH for our Disney cruise.  I still need to make our FE and 3 shoe bags for myself.



Sounds like you are off to a great start! Please post pictures.



ivey_family said:


> I have done quite a bit with sheers.  Before my current Disney sewing obsession, I made several Star Wars costumes, including this one.  This is actually my third version of the same costume.  Obsess much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is crinkled silk chiffon - a BEAR to work with.  I would definitely suggest French seams, for sure.  I often started or stopped seams with a little scrap of tissue paper so the fabric would not go down through the throat plate.  And for hems, I used fusible thread, not a rolled hem.  I found it at a local quilt shop.  You put it in the bobbin, sew a straight line inside the hem allowance, then fold at the stitching and press to fuse.  The regular thread will come off and you have a nice, crisp fold.  Then, repeat to enclose the unfinished edge and sew a third time normally to finish.  Oh, and I'm sure you know, tiny (size 8) sharp needles.
> 
> Tonight's task, cut and round the ends of 60 pieces of Rigiline since dh has requested I watch a movie with him rather than sew.  This I can do on the couch
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Um, WOW that dress is amazing! Hope you had a good night "off".



Sandi S said:


> I finished up a dress for work. It's a new Simplicity pattern - 1897 - and it is very easy. If you are looking for a simple project to sew for you, I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried it on so DH could take a pic for me, my ten year old son asked if it was for our Disney trip. It would kind of work for Animal Kingdom, but I think the only animal kingdom it will see the inside of is a middle school.



ROFL about the middle school being an animal kingdom! TOO TRUE! HA!  But this dress looks fabulous on you. Great job



4monkeys said:


> Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.
> 
> WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days!
> 
> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!? Anyone have an opinion?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't anything I worked on.... But Ms. Andrea surprised my sweet Alli with this beautiful Tink Tee.  Alli was disappointed she wouldn't be able to wear her tink to Disney since it's long sleeve Andrea must have remembered that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was also kind enough (or crazy, not sure which  And Appliqued T-shirts my mom purchased and Tinkbell13 kindly did all of our names and sent us the files (? I guess that's how I would say it?)   To both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will wear those the morning we go to Chef Mickey for breakfast. I think we may go to Magic  Kingdom that same day.  Getting SO excited!!
> 
> Allison got a bit of her own Pixie Dust  today!!  Her doctor gave her the OK to start her new treatment today!!!!  WOO Hoo!!    She is on  Now we just wait to see if it will be successful!!   I am going to say it IS going to work!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



Great job on the Peter Pan set (can't wait to see the shirt that goes with it!). For the safari shorts, I think I'd do either a blue or a yellow shirt. HOW AWESOME of ANDREA to make Allison that tink shirt! Looks so pretty on her. AND SUPER YAY that Allison was able to start a new treatment. Praying it helps her feel MUCH better.



ivey_family said:


> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter!
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got home, we found a new inhabitant on our front porch.  It looks like some baby Robins are in our future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to sewing for me.  I'll bet you can't guess what I'm working on.    (Yes, those nursing covers.  Still.)  Real sewing can't be too far away, right?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Oh the sewing box is BEAUTIFUL! your dad did a fantastic job!  And yay for your new house guests! We have a swallow that built their nest above our door way and has returned for the past three years. It's been nice to watch all the little babies that have been born in that little nest.



Sandi S said:


> How's that?



ACK! the stripwork skirt came out great! And I just love that you were able to use up all those scraps with it! AND I LOOOOVE the Ariel dress. So colorful and happy!



miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day



WOWEE!!! Everything looks great (as usual). 

To Be Continued....

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

DMGeurts said:


> I have one more bag to share with you today...  It's the Sally UPB from the Nightmare Before Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- My apologies to those of you that follow my TR, and have to see these again.





Blyssfull said:


> And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.



Oh D~ these two bags are nothing short of amazing, but I'll sneak onto your TR in a bit and do more justice to the bags with a response there.



lovesdumbo said:


>





lovesdumbo said:


>



OH everything looks GREAT! I LOVE the Buzz skirt. I hope you have a wonderful trip. Thanks so much for sharing with us.



Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.



I love it! I'm totally crushing on 50's inspired dresses. Looks great!



dianemom2 said:


> In between doing a bunch of appliques, I managed to make two things today.  The first one is a dress with more of the fabric from the scrap box I bought from the Fabric Fairy.  Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had cut this out planning to for it to be a dress but it just looks like a nightie so that is what I will use it for.  I needed a new one anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pattern is extremely easy and I will probably use it to make more nighties but not as a dress.  It is too simple and baggy.



Another great scrap knit fabric creation! And YAY for the new Jammies!



Yoshiandi said:


> Made my first ones today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more material as it was $2.49yd for the snuggle fleece  These will ship later this week.



WONDERFUL! 



TBC...
Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

aboveH20 said:


> It's been so long since I've uploaded photos to Photobucket that I can't figure out how to shrinkify my pix.  Hope these aren't bigger than allowed by law.
> 
> As foretold, I risked frostbite (pleased to say I didn't get any) to make some more pillowcases for *Give Kids the World*.  Because there are so many newbies all the time (probably half of you think _I'm_ a newbie) let me just say that GKTW is where many of the Make a Wish families stay and they are always looking for pillowcases because they give pillows to all children who stay there.
> 
> Once you get the hang of the directions, you make four pillowcases from one yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of "novelty" fabric.  I've noticed that the width of the flannel is shrinking (barely 43" now, it used to be closer to 45") so soon a yard may just make three pillowcases.
> 
> Anywho . . .  these were shipped to GKTW earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me if the photos are mural size.  Us old dogs don't like learning new tricks.



I LOVE the fabric combos you chose. And I'm glad to hear that you did NOT freeze to death in your basement.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> So, yesterday I took apart 2 of my dd's swimsuits that she had outgrown and were too chlorine damaged to pass on and I made her AG girls their own swimsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They turned out pretty cute and I learned a lot while making them.  I learned that swimsuit material is very slippery and that my machine doesn't really like it.  I learned that I do not have a stretch stitch on my machine (hence the use of the zig zag).  I learned that my machine will likely be needing to serviced as it was making all sorts of odd clunks and noises that it should not be making.  Then again, the machine was a free to me machine, so I cannot complain to much if I need to have it serviced.  In fact, I have gotten a lot of use of the this machine, so I should have it serviced just to be nice to it.  I also learned that I will probably like using a serger for a job like this as it would really make the seams look a lot better.  I will definitely try this again once my Aunt's serger gets here!



So CUTE! Thanks for sharing the pattern you followed.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is Dorothy.  I made up my own pattern and just based the look of the pinafore on the real Dorothy dress.  The only thing I didn't do was the small strip of fabric cut on the bias that is near the hemline of the skirt -- I have enough fabric to add it, but the fabric is thin and a wee bit difficult to work with so I decided not to ruin a good thing.  The blouse is one I made last year for Project Runway so it's not exactly like Dorothy's, but I think it works decent enough.
> 
> Of course, Target has stopped selling the sparkly red shoes.  DD will red patent leather ones that are very cute.  The Dorothy in the first half of the play is wearing reddish orange shoes so I don't feel so bad (for those who don't know, the teacher split the major character roles into halves b/c it's 1st grade thru 6th grade doing the play -- around 25 students).
> 
> One other thing I did different was I used button holes on the back -- the real costume is all hook and eye but buttons seemed faster (though I won't show you a pic of those -- 3 out of the 4 button holes look bad -- think it was due to the fabric).
> 
> I will post a pic in a couple of weeks of DD wearing the dress with her braids and makeup with Toto (who is a Yorkie b/c no one had a stuffed Cairn Terrier -- my sister had a few stuffed Yorkies though!).



HURRAY for DOROTHY!!! Great job. I bet the button holes didn't turn out nicely because the fabric was too thin and they probably needed to have some more stability to them to come out nice.



OrlandoBelle said:


> I also made this one for Amelia's 2nd birthday last week.  It was a last minute job with some left over fabric I had.  These dresses are so easy to make.  This one took me just over an hour and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



CUTE! I love cupcakes.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I spent the last 2 weeks working on 5 reversible poodle skirts for my oldest dgd's 10th b'day party! soem of the other girls came in poodle skirts too! here they are all lined up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the twirl factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my 1st onesie gown for my new granddaughter due in april...Liberty Elayna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a tiny NB onesie...hoping they use these for their family/maternity photo shoot today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for looking!
> now if i can get some get up and go and go in the sewing room and start on the many project i have planned for the baby shower! the shower will be all b/w damask and Minnie mouse heads to match the nursery....and since Brendi has craved MOE'S and El Sombrero we will have a taco/burrito bar along with pink minnie mouse cup cakes  !
> *



the poodle skirts came out nice! what a fun theme for a party. Oh I LOVE the gown! so precious!



Celidh said:


> I love looking at all the things everyone makes on here.  I wish I could do half of it.  I did make my daughter a skirt though that I'm quite proud of.  I didn't have a pattern, just did it on the fly.  She loves it though.  She made a sign for herself that said "I'm a prity princess".  I must work on the spelling though.
> 
> Here it is.  The shirt she is wearing is just her pj shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



 I think it looks GREAT! AND a huge bonus is that your DD likes it too!

TBC....
Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

OrlandoBelle said:


> I have been lurking for a while now, looking at everyone's beautiful creations, so I thought it was about time I put some of mine up.
> 
> Please be gentle on me... these are a few of the first things I have ever made.  I only have a simple sewing machine, no serger or anything like that and I don't know how to applique... I live in the UK and had the mouse heads on the dresses shipped from Etsy and ironed on
> 
> Nethertheless I am very proud of them and my DD LOVES wearing them.  I have made them for our first trip to WDW next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also make a camera strap cover for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]



I think you've done fabulously! I think my favorite outfit is the Animal Kingdom one. I really like the fabrics you paired in that one. Great job on the camera strap too!



aksunshine said:


> Popping in to say...IT'S A BOY! No bows and ruffles...again. lol! C-section is scheduled for Sept. 4.
> 
> Sorry I went mia again. Been a rough 2 months. I really NEED to sew something.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> YAY, I finally got my fabric in the mail, and made my first dress!!



YIPPEEE!!! This came out so cute! LOVE it!



dianemom2 said:


> Sandi you are probably right about saving Reading for a day when the kids are out of school.  Of course, now that my girls are in middle school, they love shopping so it will cost me an arm and a leg to take them along.
> 
> This week I finished up this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very similar to other outfits that I have made in the past.
> 
> Then I made this dress.  It was very easy to sew.  It only has 3 pattern pieces.  I like the pattern ok but I have to make it longer.  It turned out much shorter than expected.  I have another one in short sleeve cut out and waiting to be sewn.  Sorry that the picture is so horrible!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this for my niece.  A few weeks ago, I ordered a scrap box from the Fabric Fairy.  It was like $20 for a box stuffed full of different pieces of knit fabrics, none larger than 1 yard and some were only 1/8 yard.  I thought it would be a fun challenge to see what I could make with them.  The box was full of amazing, adorable stuff.  This is only the first thing I've made.  There is a ton of fabric left to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that Sandi posted the link for the tank top.  It was a free Ottobre pattern.  I think that Sally posted the link to the skirt.  It needed some adjusting to the pattern but I will make it again since it turned out super cute!



Oh I just adore the ruffle "wave" skirt.


PHEW! DONE! I haven't been working on anything, other than brainstorming a couple of ideas. BUT I'd better get back to work because August isn't getting any further away!

Sunshine


----------



## loveappletrees

VBAndrea said:


> You are so sweet.  Cheryl is a long time friend of ours on Disbout.  She helps out with a  lot of the Big Gives and makes oodles of pillowcases for GKTW.  She also started making American Girl Doll clothes and didn't have a doll so started dressing an empty 2 liter Gingerale bottle in the clothes.  That "doll" is now known to all of us as Ginger and there have been numerous Ginger jokes amongst us.
> 
> I have never made a pillow case dress but I have some bookmarked on pinterest.  Are you on Pinterest at all?  If you are look for my user name (same as here on Dis) and in my sewing children categaroy you'll find bookmarks.  If you are not on pinterest let me know and I copy the links for you.




Oooh! Pinterest why didn't I think of that! Yes I'll go look for you thank you!
Love the "Ginger" nickname and jokes, so cute! I just felt a need to say something, hope no one minds.
PS Love your daughter as Dorothy, so cute!!!


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I am on my way to work so I will just swing by and ask my question:
> 
> DH suggested last night to upgrade to a deluxe for our August trip. I brought up the idea of renting DVC. Does anyone have pts to rent or know someone who does? Please pm me if you do.
> 
> Now you may return to your regular programming. Thanks!


Somebody in the FB  group was just trying to rent points.  I will see if they have already rented them.  You can also check David's Disney Points.



aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat.  I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.


Cheryl, I hope that you start feeling better ASAP.  It is terrible that the dr didn't respect how you feel.  Of course, surgeons are the worst.  Every one of them I've ever used, has so little bedside manner!  I hope that by your cruise, you are able to eat everything.  That's one of the highlights of going on a cruise




loveappletrees said:


> I haven't been here forever & I came on today to ask about pillowcase dresses, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> I don't know you and you have no idea who I am but I wanted to say, that you may think your recovery difficulties might not seem big in someone else's eyes (especially when compared to the plight of some of our wish kids), But you shouldn't discount it in reality, it still is a big thing for you and your family and you shouldn't devalue what you are going through and how you are feeling.
> We Wish moms may gripe in our heads sometimes asking why our kids have been given such a hard road. Sometimes we even gripe out loud!! But we can definitely sympathize with someone else who is having troubles of their own. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Now, does anyone have any tips or links for an easy pillowcase dress? I'd like to make one that has an alternating strip of fabric at the bottom...


Love what you have to say!  As somebody who has been through some big medical stuff myself, I completely understand how important medical stuff is to each and every person who has to deal with anything at all.  It is a big thing to each person as they deal with whatever it is and I don't like that the dr discounted what Cheryl was feeling.

Now about pillowcase dresses, I've used the tutorial on the internet for Little Dresses for Africa.  I've only sewn a few pillowcase dresses and the ones I've made came out a bit large.




VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.
> 
> And next photo is on "stage" -- I blurred the other kids' faces since I feel weird posting other peoples kids on the internet.


Those are super!  Alexa is adorable as Dorothy!  And the rest of the costumes are great!  I hope that the play goes very smoothly.



graceesmom said:


> QUESTION
> Thanks to all of you, I have been busy embroidering on my new PE770 and hope to add pictures soon of all the projects for our upcoming trip.  And of course now I need to purchase a sewing machine to go along with my new found hobby.  I was going to purchase the Brother CS6000i from Wal-Mart when I saw that Costco has $35 of the Brother XR7700 which makes it $139.  Then I also see that Wal Mart has the Brother SQ9050for $199.I just can't decide which one to get.  All of these are within my price range, but I don't want to spend money on something I don't need.  Can you guys recommend which of these machines for a beginner?


I don't really know anything about those machines.  I would say that, straight  stitch, zigzag and an automatic buttonhole maker are the biggest things you need.  My machine has a ton of fancy stitches that I rarely use.


----------



## pyrxtc

Loving and am inspired by all these pictures ! I now know not to buy an embroidery and sewing machine together.

So, I am losing the goodwill auction that ends tonight and unless I magically remember to bid on it before it closes and it doesn't go any higher than it is right now.

the lot





what I really want from that,






What I have won already










and yes that is a Peter pan costume shirt in my lot. Can't wait to see what condition it is in or to use that ribbon !


----------



## nowellsl

pyrxtc said:


> What I have won already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes that is a Peter pan costume shirt in my lot. Can't wait to see what condition it is in or to use that ribbon !



I can't see the pictures   I love that Mickey Mouse fabric!

Never mind, I can see them where I quoted you!


----------



## nowellsl

I tried out the bowl microwave potholder tonight and it worked perfectly!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

graceesmom said:


> QUESTION
> Thanks to all of you, I have been busy embroidering on my new PE770 and hope to add pictures soon of all the projects for our upcoming trip.  And of course now I need to purchase a sewing machine to go along with my new found hobby.  I was going to purchase the Brother CS6000i from Wal-Mart when I saw that Costco has $35 of the Brother XR7700 which makes it $139.  Then I also see that Wal Mart has the Brother SQ9050for $199.I just can't decide which one to get.  All of these are within my price range, but I don't want to spend money on something I don't need.  Can you guys recommend which of these machines for a beginner?



skip the cs6000i. Mine was only 2 months old when the whole feed dog contraption collapsed. they couldn't fix it, even with warranty and I had to go out and by a whole new machine. Big waste of $$$. I have a Janome now which I love. The brothers had quite a few features I like tho'.


----------



## DMGeurts

Disney Yooper said:


> Boy, the person that is getting this bag better appreciate all the trouble you have been going to for it.  LOL  I'm sorry to hear about your current woes.



ROFL!!!  I nearly choked on my water Vicki!!!     Just wait until you see it...  I won't be done with it today like I wanted to (that darn yellow thread took me 2 hours to get... then a side trip to pick dd up from school - she wasn't feeling well - yet she is currently practicing her "moon walk" in the upstairs hallway)...  But I will be done with it right away tomorrow morning - but what I have done so far...  Super cute!!!  



Disney Yooper said:


> I got some sewing done today.  Minor projects compared to what most of you are doing but I'm happy with the results.  I'm just getting started with my sewing again.  I made 3 shoe bags for my DH for our Disney cruise.  I still need to make our FE and 3 shoe bags for myself.



Oooh - I thought seriously about doing these for our trip...  Turns out that we were OK with out them, but I'd still like to have some for our next trip.    So glad to see you sewing!  



nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet



Stephanie!  This is so awesome!!  I really want one...  You have no idea how often I burn my hands on my bowls of soup...  Hmmm... Does it come in a smaller version for the Corelle cereal bowls - or are those the cereal bowls???



VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.
> 
> Problem 1 -- the shorts look "off" in the crotch but I double checked after sewing and I did not sew them upside down.  I wrapped the pockets 1 inch to the sides/back and I wonder if that makes them look funny.  I meant to have dd try them on but forgot.
> 
> Problem 2 -- doing the shirt my hoop came partially unattached and really ruined the embroidery.  In the first pic you can't tell, but look up close -- I really should have taken a before pic as I worked miracles, though it is very far from perfect.  I didn't have time to buy a new shirt -- nor did I want to spend another $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Andrea....  I love the Yankees outfit... I think it turned out awesome!

And as for that pirate outfit - Those BG outfits are still among my all time favorite - I am so happy that you made a set for Miss. A!!!  She looks adorable in it!



nowellsl said:


> I don't even know what a walking foot is  I just used my regular foot.  The only problem I had was topstitching around the edges, because it is really thick. Also, it doesn't say to trim the corners before you turn it right side out, but I did.  I don't think they would have looked right with all that batting still in there.  It did get a little wonky in spots, I had to pull the fabric to get it past the spots where it's especially thick.  I got the batting at Joanne's, at the time it was half price - around $5.00.  It's called "Warm Tater".  It has directions for making a cloth bag to cook potatoes in - in the microwave.  There was a yard in the bag.



I do have a walking foot - I hate using it... Technically, it's for my old Brother machines...  I think that the bottom lines up wrong with Patience's feed dogs, so it doesn't work right.



aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.
> 
> With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat.  I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.
> 
> Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now



Awww... Cheryl...  I sure hope you are feeling better in time for your trip.  I can't imagine how hard that must be?  And your Dr. should be ashamed of himself...  Please keep us updated.  We miss you.  



loveappletrees said:


> I haven't been here forever & I came on today to ask about pillowcase dresses, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> I don't know you and you have no idea who I am but I wanted to say, that you may think your recovery difficulties might not seem big in someone else's eyes (especially when compared to the plight of some of our wish kids), But you shouldn't discount it— in reality, it still is a big thing for you and your family and you shouldn't devalue what you are going through and how you are feeling.
> We Wish moms may gripe in our heads sometimes asking why our kids have been given such a hard road. Sometimes we even gripe out loud!! But we can definitely sympathize with someone else who is having troubles of their own. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Now, does anyone have any tips or links for an easy pillowcase dress? I'd like to make one that has an alternating strip of fabric at the bottom...



Melissa... That is so nice of you to say.  

As for pillow case dresses - would you believe I have never made one?  Ack!!  That used to be a requirement here, but I sort-of skipped that part.  Sounds like Andrea has set you up with some examples on Pinterest...  I haven't gotten addicted to that yet.  



VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.
> 
> And next photo is on "stage" -- I blurred the other kids' faces since I feel weird posting other peoples kids on the internet.



OMG!!!  That looks so awesome!!!  And dd makes the PERFECT Dorothy!!!  I love it!  



nowellsl said:


> I tried out the bowl microwave potholder tonight and it worked perfectly!!



Whoo-hoo!!!  Hmmmm...  I really want to make one of these - it would make my life so much easier.  LOL  

D~


----------



## nowellsl

DMGeurts said:


> Stephanie!  This is so awesome!!  I really want one...  You have no idea how often I burn my hands on my bowls of soup...  Hmmm... Does it come in a smaller version for the Corelle cereal bowls - or are those the cereal bowls???



Thank you!  That is in fact a correlle cereal bowl


----------



## miprender

Mouse7116 said:


> Just saying hello - I've been admiring all of your work!  I am a quilter and do not really do any clothing construction but I'm feeling really inspired by the embroidery applique.  Which leads me to my question, much to my husband's chagrin as I now think I need an embroidery machine....
> 
> QUESTION: Which machine would you recommend for a beginner and what size hoop do you get the most use out of?  I saw a couple at Walmart but was hesitant and one had a 5x7 hoop size the other was 4x4 and I wasn't sure what would really give me the most versatility (although I am assuming the 5x7).
> 
> I'm thinking that I would be able to use it in my quilting and make shirts for our Disney trips, possibly some Christmas presents.  I have a DS 3 would I'm sure would benefit greatly from having some of his clothes customized....
> 
> Thank you all and Happy Sewing!



 As you can see most of us are going to say go with the Brother PE770... it is a great value for a 5x7 



aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.
> 
> With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat.  I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.
> 
> Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now



 Hope you get better soon. 



VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.
> 
> And next photo is on "stage" -- I blurred the other kids' faces since I feel weird posting other peoples kids on the internet.



She looks so adorable 



graceesmom said:


> QUESTION
> Thanks to all of you, I have been busy embroidering on my new PE770 and hope to add pictures soon of all the projects for our upcoming trip.  And of course now I need to purchase a sewing machine to go along with my new found hobby.  I was going to purchase the Brother CS6000i from Wal-Mart when I saw that Costco has $35 of the Brother XR7700 which makes it $139.  Then I also see that Wal Mart has the Brother SQ9050for $199.I just can't decide which one to get.  All of these are within my price range, but I don't want to spend money on something I don't need.  Can you guys recommend which of these machines for a beginner?



I don't know much about those machines, but when will you be there in June? I'll be there 6/21 - 7/6.



smile5sunshine said:


> WEE!!! Everything looks great (as usual).
> 
> To Be Continued....
> 
> Sunshine



 Thanks


----------



## PurpleEars

Mouse7116 said:


> Just saying hello - I've been admiring all of your work!  I am a quilter and do not really do any clothing construction but I'm feeling really inspired by the embroidery applique.  Which leads me to my question, much to my husband's chagrin as I now think I need an embroidery machine....
> 
> QUESTION: Which machine would you recommend for a beginner and what size hoop do you get the most use out of?  I saw a couple at Walmart but was hesitant and one had a 5x7 hoop size the other was 4x4 and I wasn't sure what would really give me the most versatility (although I am assuming the 5x7).
> 
> I'm thinking that I would be able to use it in my quilting and make shirts for our Disney trips, possibly some Christmas presents.  I have a DS 3 would I'm sure would benefit greatly from having some of his clothes customized....
> 
> Thank you all and Happy Sewing!



I would recommend the 5x7 if you can afford it. Remember, 4x4=16 and 5x7=35. You are getting more than 2x the embroidery area by going up to 5x7.



VBAndrea said:


> I've heard walking feet are good few sewing on vinyl too.  I just hate to spend the money on one!  They are not cheap.



I have never tried my walking foot on vinyl. I just put masking tape under my regular sewing foot when I do vinyl. I hadn't had any problems with sticking with that method. They are handy to when you quilt or when you work with checked fabric. You certainly don't want your checked fabric to get out of line if you actually spent time lining them up in the first place (Yes, this is coming from first hand experience)



aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.
> 
> With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat.  I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.
> 
> Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now



Oh Cheryl, I am so sorry to hear that you have a rough time with recovery. I am sure you are NOT faking it. Unforunately some doctors have attitude problems and making their patients feel worse. I will continue to pray for a quick recovery. Just think, if you can't eat for the last few days, that means you have an excuse to eat anything you want on the cruise to make up for the "missing calories!"



VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.



She looks lovely as Dorothy!



graceesmom said:


> QUESTION
> Thanks to all of you, I have been busy embroidering on my new PE770 and hope to add pictures soon of all the projects for our upcoming trip.  And of course now I need to purchase a sewing machine to go along with my new found hobby.  I was going to purchase the Brother CS6000i from Wal-Mart when I saw that Costco has $35 of the Brother XR7700 which makes it $139.  Then I also see that Wal Mart has the Brother SQ9050for $199.I just can't decide which one to get.  All of these are within my price range, but I don't want to spend money on something I don't need.  Can you guys recommend which of these machines for a beginner?



I don't know about the specific models but my guess is that any one of them will be fine. I would go with whichever one you feel the most comfortable using.



dianemom2 said:


> Somebody in the FB  group was just trying to rent points.  I will see if they have already rented them.  You can also check David's Disney Points.



Please do let me know about the FB group person as I don't do FB. We looked at David's site so we have an idea of the cost. We are debating if it is worth the extra money. On one hand, we know we'd like Coronado Springs anyway (we have stayed there a few times before). On the other hand, it's not like you get to celebrate a milestone anniversary (10 years, it's not a long time but it is a milestone). We are torn between the two options!



pyrxtc said:


> What I have won already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes that is a Peter pan costume shirt in my lot. Can't wait to see what condition it is in or to use that ribbon !



I hope the lot that you won will be nice addition to your stash!



nowellsl said:


> I tried out the bowl microwave potholder tonight and it worked perfectly!!



Cool! Thanks for the update! I will get the pattern the next time they have a sale!



DMGeurts said:


> As for pillow case dresses - would you believe I have never made one?  Ack!!  That used to be a requirement here, but I sort-of skipped that part.  Sounds like Andrea has set you up with some examples on Pinterest...  I haven't gotten addicted to that yet.
> 
> D~



You know, I am also part of the "never made a pillowcase dress & no Pinterest" club. I don't plan to change that anytime soon either!


----------



## VBAndrea

nowellsl said:


> I tried out the bowl microwave potholder tonight and it worked perfectly!!



Thanks for the update!  Now I need to add that pattern to my list!


Thanks all for the Dorothy compliments.  Her hair didn't stay curled yesterday after all that time in hot rollers   Today I am hair spraying and then rolling so hopefully it will hold a little curl.  It still looked cute, but not authentic!  I am hoping they pose for group shots after the play -- as a matter of fact, I'm going to ask the teacher to make them do so.  That way you can see all the costumes including the Dorothy from the first half -- I had a photo to post but forgot to blur her face.  Most of the costumes are just thrown together, but still cute.

Add me to the no pillow case dress club -- I've never done one.  Though the younger classes came to watch the kids at dress rehearsal and one of the girls had on a pillow case dress with a big bow and it was absolutely adorable!  It made me want to make one!


----------



## love to stitch

VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.



She looks adorable.


----------



## Dustykins

aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.
> 
> With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat.  I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.
> 
> Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now



I'm sorry you're having a hard time.   I'm having my tonsils removed in a couple of weeks, and if having your thyroid removed is anything like getting the tonsils out, it'll be a rough recovery.  I've been told it's basically a two week recovery, with days 5-7 being the worst.  The diet you're eating sounds just about right, too, unfortunately.  I keep hearing how awful getting your tonsils removed as an adult is, and yet it's outpatient surgery so if you spent time in the hospital, I'd expect you to be in worse shape at this point.  Hang in there, it'll get better!


----------



## RMAMom

OK a little off topic here.....
A few months ago I mentioned that my DD was expecting her first baby. I have to send a huge thank you to SallyfromDE for my pinterest invite because I took the beautiful ideas and planned Rachel's shower. Anyway, I stopped posting because Rachel is on the boards and the shower was a surprise, I don't know how planning a party consumed my life but it did. I had nothing to post because what little I was sewing was for the party. Now that it's over I can share the pictures with you.

The shower was held at my Mom's house, Rachel thought we were going to work around Grandmoms house and then have dinner for my nephews6th birthday. We stopped on the way at the dollar store and bought 10 birthday balloons and I made sure I was busy so she had to carry them! She walked in with all the balloons and everyone yelled surprise! She never saw it coming 
Here she is with my Mom pinning on her corsage





[/IMG]

It's a boy banner





[/IMG]

Baby Boy Blue Punch





[/IMG]

I made a tricycle diaper and the blocks with baby pics of Rachel





[/IMG]

Diaper Cake





[/IMG]

This is where she sat to open her gifts. This is a very old rocking chair that had a very dark finish on it. My Mom stripped the finish and refinished it in a cherry wood finish so it better matches the crib. It still looks dark in this picture but it's much lighter than it was and know has a red hue to it





[/IMG]

We set up 3 tables and had lunch on the porch.





[/IMG]

My youngest daughter, Abby, made the cake





[/IMG]

I bought white frames at Target and glued lace ribbon to them, put different sayings in them and put them throughout the house





[/IMG]

The birds say best wishes and advice for Rachel, and each guest filled out one or two





[/IMG]

My Mom made wreaths





[/IMG]






Finally I made an outfit with matching bonnet and shoes





[/IMG]
Love the ducky buttons





[/IMG]

Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper





[/IMG]






[/IMG]

It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.


----------



## PrincessBoo

Love the Dorothy dress, pot holder(my mil would love that), and the baby shower was gorgeous!

I'm just going to give a huge shout out to all the appliqués right now. They are amazing and I'm a little jealous! I started trying to practice appliqué again yesterday and... Let's just say you guys make it look easy. Lol


----------



## cogero

RMAMom said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Finally I made an outfit with matching bonnet and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Love the ducky buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.



I love it all. Looks like you did a fabulous job.


----------



## loveappletrees

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks all for the Dorothy compliments.  Her hair didn't stay curled yesterday after all that time in hot rollers   Today I am hair spraying and then rolling so hopefully it will hold a little curl.



Have you ever tried sock curls?

http://aspottedpony.com/for-moms/how-to-use-a-sock-to-get-beautiful-curly-hair-without-heat/1517/



And RMAMom that shower looked amazing!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you have been busy sewing. I hope the film will do well. It must been exciting to have your ex-Navy son closer to you again. I hope you will get a chance to visit DL when you see him. Congrats on your upcoming 30th anniversary!
> 
> I hope everything will go well tomorrow. I will be praying for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.



Thank you.  It IS nice to have my son home, althought it's IMPOSSIBLE that he was in the Navy for six years.  

<---- on his way to California (good the moped's pointed west or I'd be in trouble)



lovesdumbo said:


> Hope you have a speedy recovery.



Thanks.  I'm beginning to realize that speedy may be a relative word. 



Sandi S said:


> popping in with a pic of what I sewed up tonight - Vogue 8789...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I want some new stuff to wear to work now and I can do trip clothes after I do that.



I  colorful.  

I used to substitute in elementary schools and that was my "ticket" to dress a tad more "joyfully" than if I'd been a bank teller.



VBAndrea said:


> Chances are the manufacturers of the pillows GKTW uses will shrink in size too, so smaller cases may end up working fine.  Maybe Amy can let us know how tight or loose the cases are.



Good point.



VBAndrea said:


> Are you telling me your ds is NOT done with his film?  Does quitting his day job mean he will be living with you? Are you having to make more props?  Is Ginger OK with all of this?



I guess editing takes longer than shooting.  He didn't exactly quit his day day, he gets hired for projects that last a certain number of episodes, so he finished his last commitmnt and isn't taking any work for a while.

Hopefully no more props, and Ginger's cool with it.




VBAndrea said:


> Santa Barbara is far, far away.  I wouldn't want my kids to go that far away -- of course I reserve the right to change my mind when dd is a teenager .



CA is a ways away, but since my husband hasn't exactly jumped on the retire-and travel-bandwangon I figure it's a legitimate excuse for me to do some traveling.    



VBAndrea said:


> Congrats on your upcoming 30th!!!  I hope you and Mr. AboveH20 have a lovely cruise.  My 13th is this year.  I feel as though I should insert a smilie here but I have no clue whether to pick happy, scarred, unbelievable, etc.



And the amazing part is, I've been married for 30 years and I'm still young.  (An opinion apparently not shared by the receptionist yesterday when I had to have blood drawn and she asked if I'm on Medicare. Me!  Medicare!!!) 

   



VBAndrea said:


> I hope your surgery goes well.  I'd send you a get well card but am not sure how to address it.  Do you think the postman would get it if I addressed it as follows:
> Cheryl AboveH20
> Head South at the "A"
> Look for the house with the expensive cars (and barbed wire fencing)
> NY, USA



Nope, wouldn't have gotten here.  My son sold his BMW  (actually we traded it in when my husband got a new car and gave him the money the dealer offered for it) so our life of expensive cars is finished.



cogero said:


> Cheryl please let us know how your surgery goes. sending prayers.



Thank you.  I keep on keeping on.



lovesdumbo said:


> This trip is a trip with just my youngest DD(9) Emma.  We're staying 7 nights at ASMovies.  DH tolerates an annual family trip but that isn't enough for me so I started taking the kids one at a time.  Those family trips are wonderful but these one on one trips are really quite special!  The last time Emma and I did a one on one trip was for her 7th birthday.  She had had pneumonia the month prior and still wasn't 100%, I was recovering from whooping cough and had just lost my brother in a car accident.  Even the day of the trip I wasn't sure I was up for it but had to take her as I had taken her siblings for their 7th birthdays.  It turned out the trip was just what I needed but we are both very much looking to this trip with us both healthy and in a better frame of mind.  The only other one on one trip for Emma was when she was 5 and that was a lifetime ago to her.
> 
> She's my tomboy but will wear a skirt (too old for dresses now) as long as she approves of the fabric.
> 
> I think her favorite character is Stitch-she thinks he's so cute in a cuddly sort of way. So this T is just for her.  I purchased the T already tie dyed (jiffyshirts) and have to say this was the most difficult to sew on.  I do NOT have an embroidery machine.  I need to learn how to use cut away stabilizer-I used several layers of tear away.  I used a pin as inspiration.  I wish I had made him bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the others I made Ts for me too.  I have a friend who lives in FL now who visits us when we go to WDW.  She and her DD will stay with us on the weekend and we (along with another friend) are all going to Legoland.  Thanks to Karen (ksl5f123) and all who suggested a patchwork Lego skirt for the inspiration for this Lego outfit.  I used Kona dimensions fabric for the skirt-it has a woven dot pattern in it.  I also ordered a green but it wasn't the right bright color.  I was going to make different faces for each of the Lego heads but didn't have the "energy" to try to draft each one to the correct proportions.  I got the pattern for this one right off a storage bin Emma has for her Legos.
> Emma's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made both of us Peace sign Mickey heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Epcot Logo T's:



Sorry for your pre-trip trials.  I can hear Gilda Radner (do people even know who she is anymore?) saying, "It's always something."

I love the Stitch shirt and especially the Lego skirts'n'shirts.


----------



## GrammytoMany

pyrxtc said:


> Lov
> 
> What I have won already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes that is a Peter pan costume shirt in my lot. Can't wait to see what condition it is in or to use that ribbon !



The ribbon looks like what I bought a few weeks ago and didn't realize until I got home that it was really blanket binding/edging.  So you have to be figure out how to use it so it won't be upside down.


----------



## aboveH20

lovesdumbo said:


> I made Emma a Buzz skirt and wanted to make her a T.  I was thinking of Slinky because she loves dogs but we ended up deciding on an Alien.  I was going to do just a head on version but Emma found a photo of a pin with the Alien pointing up and decided that would be perfect.  I did learn when making these that I need to overlap my pieces more.  On the skirt-thanks to whoever posted to the link to the May Day Skirt!  I was going to use a polka dot for the hem band but Emma picked out the stripe-she doesn't like polka dots.  What's not to like about polka dots???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I wanted to do some sort of 4 parks shirt ever since Emma, her brother & I did an all 4 parks day last summer.  We went to DTD a few days later and they had images at the design your own T place for the 4 parks/one world that I thought would have been so cool to have worn on that day-we had our photo taken at each of the parks' icons.  I wasn't sure what to do but when searching for images I saw a luggage tag that gave me the inspiration for the design I came up with.  I am such a perfectionist.  I am not real happy with the socerer hat-wish I had used a darker yellow and maybe added stars & moon or maybe I should have done the Earful tower as I'm not real fond of that hat anyways.  I'm sure the perfectionist in me will forget all about these short comings when we are running around from park to park. I stitched the icons before I added the Mickey head to the T's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to pack!  Oh and finish up a ton of things at work!  Oh and make sure the other 2 kids are set with all their activities when I'm gone!  And charge my cameras and all that stuff...and if I have time I might make a couple of shoe bags-I have a couple of pairs but would like a few more.  They are easy but not sure I have time for them.



Your daughter doesn't like polka dots?  What have you been feeding her? What's in your water?  What do the playground bullies say to her???

That being said, the striped fabric is perfect.

And, I love your four parks t-shirts.  Lately when I've been going solo I don't even do a park hopper, I'm too lazy to do the whole transportation thing between parks -- but you and your crew and much younger than I. 



Blyssfull said:


> All the ladies that I have met through the Dis have just been amazing. I love making things for everyone because they are so appreciative and understand the time it takes to put handmade things together. I made some bows for D~ for her trip and some Pixie Dust and she returned the favor in a HUGE way. I was only expecting a wallet in return and she went above and beyond! Marianne also helped by applique Belle. I am forever grateful for their precious gifts! First and foremost, pictures DO NOT! do these bags justice. I knew the quality and workmanship was amazing just from seeing pictures but my word... I think D~ should just quit her job and sew for a living!
> 
> And everything together: Bag, Wallet, lanyard, sunglass case and Journal Cover.



Who is this D~ you speak of?  Looks like she knows her way around a needle and piece of fabric.  LOVE the collection.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> I think that the pillowcases are wonderful!  Do you think that they would be a good first time project?  My dd who is 8 is wanting to learn how to sew using my machine - I was thinking that pillowcases would be a good project for her to tackle.



Yes, yes, yes.  I wold be a great first time project because 
>it takes only a yard of flannel and 1/3 yard of novelty to make 4 pillowcases
>it's just sewing straight lines and ironing
>she'll have a good feeling of accomplishment, and
>she'll get a nice letter of thanks from GKTW

I think the hardest part (once you figure out the directions) is ironing the flannel the hem each end.  You start by turning down the non-selvage edges (ironing then sewing).  It's 43-45" wide, and even after I've evened off the edges before sewing, they wonk-up a bit.



DMGeurts said:


> I have one more bag to share with you today...  It's the Sally UPB from the Nightmare Before Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~  <---- My apologies to those of you that follow my TR, and have to see these again.



Very impressive.  I do machine embroidery and I don't like to show closeups.  Your'e talented and brave and get along with others.  Former Boy Scout?




cajunfan said:


> I just posted this on Judy's thread (blessedmom4) but thought I would post here too...
> 
> 
> _Judy,
> 
> I hope you do not mind that I am hijacking your thread for a moment!
> 
> Ahem....{{clearing throat}}
> 
> Judy would never ask this, but I am going to ask for her (sorry Judy!)...It seems that the hospital gowns that Lisa has to wear for the surgery (and her entire stay) are "problematic" (my word not hers)...I had asked Judy about this recently and offered to make some fun comfortable hospital gowns for Lisa (fun prints and soft material)...when the schedule for surgery turned out to be Mother's Day, I am just not sure if I will be able to get more than one made by then. So, if any of you wonderful seamstresses would be interested in making a hospital gown for Miss Lisa by then, please send me a pm...I can forward you all the details that I have!
> 
> Thank You!!!
> 
> Again, Judy I am sorry for hijacking this thread, but I know folks here love your family as much as I do and would want to help in this manner if they can.
> 
> Lynn _



I just ran across this.  I hope you had some reponse to your request.



miprender said:


> Cheryl ---> Hope you have a speedy recovery.



Thanks.  I'll take all the sympathy I can get.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is what I've been up to lately:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44779792#post44779792
> 
> I forgot to take pics so you have to see the pics that Amy took on her ptr.
> 
> The Mickey shirts were purchased by Amy's mom and I just appliqued them.  Loree made the names for Amy.
> 
> I surprised Alli with the Tink -- she has not been feeling well at all lately so I wanted to bring her a little get well cheer (though I think I may have placed Tink a little too high on the shirt )



I love how light and airy Tink is and the family shirts are great.  They'll make for some nice photos.



miprender said:


> So here are a couple of days finished
> 
> AK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My son wanted Mickey on the side like I did DH's shirt*



Strange, how I'm suddenly getting an urge to go to Disney.  Maybe that's part of the reason I takes breaks from dis from time to time.

I LOVE your handiwork.  The wild shirts are wild!


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:


What a lovely Dorothy!  


pyrxtc said:


>


Congrats on your win!



nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!


I was looking at that project when they had their sale - it turned out super cute and I'm glad that it works too!  I will have to keep that one in mind for the next time it is on sale.



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for looking!


You make such beautiful outfits - I love them both! 



PurpleEars said:


> I have never tried my walking foot on vinyl. I just put masking tape under my regular sewing foot when I do vinyl. I hadn't had any problems with sticking with that method.


What a great tip!  I hate having to use tissue paper to keep vinyl from sticking.



RMAMom said:


> Baby Boy Blue Punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.


What a lovely shower and such darling baby outfits!


----------



## Meshell2002

well I stay off the internet for 4 days and now there is WTMTQ!

I can't even imagine all the great stuff on here while I was out.

Trying to finish a couple of outfits for DD and a dress for me before starting on baby sewing....I have a few gender neutral projects to do before we find out the gender in June 

Sheryl...I hope your recooperation goes better 
the nurses really will think you r crazy if you bring Ginger in there all dressed up.


----------



## aboveH20

Sandi S said:


> How's that?



That's wow-nderful.  I really, really, like the AK skirt'n'shirt.





VBAndrea said:


> And my apologies to you as well b/c I commented on your ptr so you have to go there to see what I think of your latest creation!



As they like to say on _Family Feud_, "Good answer!!" 



ivey_family said:


> *Cheryl* - Hi!  So good to hear from you!  I hope you are recovering well and your cruise sounds wonderful!



Thank you.  I guess the recovery is going to be slower than I realized.  Today for the first time in a week I had real people food.  Oatmeal for breakfast and soup for lunch.  I choked/gagged so much on the Ensure I had for dinner last night that I thought I'd give my hacking muscles a break today.  Don't know why liquids don't go down but soft foods do?  Where's my RN sister when I need her?




ivey_family said:


> So, I took Beth on vacation with us to show my dad and to enlist his wood-working skills to build her a counter-top box. He built it and I finished it.  Now I won't have any more oil drips on my counter! Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Very impressive!  I love the detail he included, and B.E.T.H. (Best Ever Threaded Machine?) appears to be happy as well.  



4monkeys said:


> Hello Hello! Everything looks GREAT.
> 
> WOrked on a few things over the past 2 days!
> 
> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe FABULOUS pocket appliques were thanks to my dear friend Andrea!!!  Jonathon and I love them!!  (Ignore the "straight" lines, I was NOT able to sew doing those pockets!!)  And NO, I wasn't drinking . A littel Miss someone asked on my PTR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.  Trying to decide on the T color?!?!? Anyone have an opinion?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't anything I worked on.... But Ms. Andrea surprised my sweet Alli with this beautiful Tink Tee.  Alli was disappointed she wouldn't be able to wear her tink to Disney since it's long sleeve. Andrea must have remembered that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was also kind enough (or crazy, not sure which) And Appliqued T-shirts my mom purchased and Tinkbell13 kindly did all of our names and sent us the files (? I guess that's how I would say it?)  To both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will wear those the morning we go to Chef Mickey for breakfast. I think we may go to Magic  Kingdom that same day.  Getting SO excited!!
> 
> Allison got a bit of her own Pixie Dust  today!!  Her doctor gave her the OK to start her new treatment today!!!!  WOO Hoo!!    She is on  Now we just wait to see if it will be successful!!  I am going to say it IS going to work!!
> 
> 
> Happy Sewing!



First, hooray for the good news for Allison.

Second, the outfits are great.  I may have commented on them when Andrea linked to them, but Tink and the matching shirts are perfect.  Let the photos begin.



nowellsl said:


> So, I've heard a lot of places where people buy fabric on this thread, but I don't think I've heard anyone mention Tuesday Morning (maybe they're only in FL?).  This picture shows what I found there this morning.  I thought they were awesome deals!  The three sets on the left side have 1 yard of each pattern and were $3.99!!!  The one on the right (which is actually my favorite) has 1/2 yard of each pattern and was $4.99.  Apparently you have to get there right when they get the shipment in, the sales clerk said it has flown off the shelf! I got some of the last of it. I bought a tutorial on Youcanmakethis for something I have in mind to make, so if I get to it this weekend, I'll post pictures



Great find.  I can't remember if we _used _to have a Tuesday's that closed, or if something _else_ closed and _now_ we have a Tuesdays.  




Sandi S said:


> I finished up a dress for work. It's a new Simplicity pattern - 1897 - and it is very easy. If you are looking for a simple project to sew for you, I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried it on so DH could take a pic for me, my ten year old son asked if it was for our Disney trip. It would kind of work for Animal Kingdom, but I think the only animal kingdom it will see the inside of is a middle school.



Looks like the pattern would be great with a lot of different fabrics.  

Good job! 



ivey_family said:


> I have done quite a bit with sheers.  Before my current Disney sewing obsession, I made several Star Wars costumes, including this one.  This is actually my third version of the same costume.  Obsess much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it is crinkled silk chiffon - a BEAR to work with.  I would definitely suggest French seams, for sure.  I often started or stopped seams with a little scrap of tissue paper so the fabric would not go down through the throat plate.  And for hems, I used fusible thread, not a rolled hem.  I found it at a local quilt shop.  You put it in the bobbin, sew a straight line inside the hem allowance, then fold at the stitching and press to fuse.  The regular thread will come off and you have a nice, crisp fold.  Then, repeat to enclose the unfinished edge and sew a third time normally to finish.  Oh, and I'm sure you know, tiny (size 8) sharp needles.
> 
> 
> Tonight's task, cut and round the ends of 60 pieces of Rigiline since dh has requested I watch a movie with him rather than sew.  This I can do on the couch.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



WOW!  I could have used you sitting next to me when I was making costumes for my son's film.  Better yet, you could have been at the machine and I could have been next to you!  The dress is amazing.

Gotta Google Rigiline -- but it sounds like cutting 60 of anything would be fun.


----------



## Sandi S

RMAMom said:


> Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.



The shower looks lovely! My favorite thing, though, is his first Disney custom - too sweet!


----------



## aboveH20

nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet



What a great idea.  I usually use a potholder, so a fitted one would be better.  I see that you've used it with good results. 



VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.



They turned out great.  And I'm not just saying that because I'm related (distantly through marriage) to a former Yankees player.




VBAndrea said:


> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.



Always appreciate students of page 1. 



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love the pirate skirt and top.  I priced the coins at Joann one time after $eeing them on another of your creation$ and let'$ ju$t $ay Ginger won't be wearing them anytime soon.



loveappletrees said:


> I haven't been here forever & I came on today to ask about pillowcase dresses, but I'm glad I did.
> 
> I don't know you and you have no idea who I am but I wanted to say, that you may think your recovery difficulties might not seem big in someone else's eyes (especially when compared to the plight of some of our wish kids), But you shouldn't discount it in reality, it still is a big thing for you and your family and you shouldn't devalue what you are going through and how you are feeling.
> We Wish moms may gripe in our heads sometimes asking why our kids have been given such a hard road. Sometimes we even gripe out loud!! But we can definitely sympathize with someone else who is having troubles of their own. I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you for your heartfelt comments. 



VBAndrea said:


> LOL!!!  My sister wants to know when I am going to make him a Brewer's outfit.  So now I will have to see if there are some Brewers designs out there to pacify her.  It would be really funny if my sister and her boyfriend took him to game dressed in that outfit and returned him back to his parents wearing the Brewers!







VBAndrea said:


> I really hope you feel better soonest   Do you think some Gingerale would help?



Look what was on my first meal tray.  I forgot to tell them 1.  I don't like soda, and even if I did 2. I'm not a cannibal.

But it sure is a cute little can.  Le'ts see, burp cloths, bibs, ruffle diaper covers . . . 








VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.
> 
> And next photo is on "stage" -- I blurred the other kids' faces since I feel weird posting other peoples kids on the internet.



Wowie.  That turned out great and super to be able to see it in action.



smile5sunshine said:


> I am praying that you start to heal super quickly so that you can enjoy your upcoming trip.
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks.  I don't mind not being able to talk, but not being able to eat would be a bummer.



smile5sunshine said:


> I LOVE the fabric combos you chose. And I'm glad to hear that you did NOT freeze to death in your basement.
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks.  That's my favorite part -- choosing the fabrics.  I buy 10 yards of different color flannel and then come home and figure out what I have in my stash that goes with each color.

Didn't freeze -- but it was close a couple times.



dianemom2 said:


> Cheryl, I hope that you start feeling better ASAP.  It is terrible that the dr didn't respect how you feel.  Of course, surgeons are the worst.  Every one of them I've ever used, has so little bedside manner!  I hope that by your cruise, you are able to eat everything.  That's one of the highlights of going on a cruise



I don't think it's expected to come out of surgery unable to talk or drink.  I'm wondering if the surgeon was trying to imply it was my fault to protect himself against a lawsuit?  He just didn't seem very sympathetic to someone in my condition.



DMGeurts said:


> Awww... Cheryl...  I sure hope you are feeling better in time for your trip.  I can't imagine how hard that must be?  And your Dr. should be ashamed of himself...  Please keep us updated.  We miss you.
> 
> D~



Thanks.  See my reply above.  I think he was going with, 'the best defense is a good offense.'



miprender said:


> Hope you get better soon.



I'm better today than yesterday.  But I'd love a cold drink right about now. 



PurpleEars said:


> Oh Cheryl, I am so sorry to hear that you have a rough time with recovery. I am sure you are NOT faking it. Unforunately some doctors have attitude problems and making their patients feel worse. I will continue to pray for a quick recovery. Just think, if you can't eat for the last few days, that means you have an excuse to eat anything you want on the cruise to make up for the "missing calories!"



Thanks for sending good thoughts.  I've definitely lost weight.



Dustykins said:


> I'm sorry you're having a hard time.   I'm having my tonsils removed in a couple of weeks, and if having your thyroid removed is anything like getting the tonsils out, it'll be a rough recovery.  I've been told it's basically a two week recovery, with days 5-7 being the worst.  The diet you're eating sounds just about right, too, unfortunately.  I keep hearing how awful getting your tonsils removed as an adult is, and yet it's outpatient surgery so if you spent time in the hospital, I'd expect you to be in worse shape at this point.  Hang in there, it'll get better!



Good luck with your tonsils.  I was told I wouldn't be able to drive for 5-7 days (until I can twirl my head around) and that I'd be out of work 1-3 weeks.  I guess the latter should have given me a clue that you don't just waltz out of there.  My hospital stay was supposed to be "23 hours" but I stayed a second night because they were afraid of dehydration since I couldn't drink anything.  THE MD told me insurance might not like it. Oh, well.


----------



## miprender

RMAMom said:


> OK a little off topic here.....
> A few months ago I mentioned that my DD was expecting her first baby. I have to send a huge thank you to SallyfromDE for my pinterest invite because I took the beautiful ideas and planned Rachel's shower. Anyway, I stopped posting because Rachel is on the boards and the shower was a surprise, I don't know how planning a party consumed my life but it did. I had nothing to post because what little I was sewing was for the party. Now that it's over I can share the pictures with you.
> 
> The shower was held at my Mom's house, Rachel thought we were going to work around Grandmoms house and then have dinner for my nephews6th birthday. We stopped on the way at the dollar store and bought 10 birthday balloons and I made sure I was busy so she had to carry them! She walked in with all the balloons and everyone yelled surprise! She never saw it coming
> Here she is with my Mom pinning on her corsage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It's a boy banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> I made a tricycle diaper and the blocks with baby pics of Rachel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Diaper Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My youngest daughter, Abby, made the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Finally I made an outfit with matching bonnet and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Love the ducky buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.



Thanks for sharing. Looks like you all had a wonderful day...all the decorations are beautiful and I love the outfits for your grandson.



PrincessBoo said:


> I'm just going to give a huge shout out to all the appliqués right now. They are amazing and I'm a little jealous! I started trying to practice appliqué again yesterday and... Let's just say you guys make it look easy. Lol



Are you doing it by hand or with your embroidery machine? I can only do mine on my PE770 because I could never do them by hand



aboveH20 said:


> Strange, how I'm suddenly getting an urge to go to Disney.  Maybe that's part of the reason I takes breaks from dis from time to time.
> 
> I LOVE your handiwork.  The wild shirts are wild!


 Thanks


----------



## cajunfan

aboveH20 said:


> W
> Look what was on my first meal tray.  I forgot to tell them 1.  I don't like soda, and even if I did 2. I'm not a cannibal.
> 
> But it sure is a cute little can.  Le'ts see, burp cloths, bibs, ruffle diaper covers . . .



LOL!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

RMAMom said:


> OK a little off topic here.....
> A few months ago I mentioned that my DD was expecting her first baby. I have to send a huge thank you to SallyfromDE for my pinterest invite because I took the beautiful ideas and planned Rachel's shower. Anyway, I stopped posting because Rachel is on the boards and the shower was a surprise, I don't know how planning a party consumed my life but it did. I had nothing to post because what little I was sewing was for the party. Now that it's over I can share the pictures with you.
> 
> The shower was held at my Mom's house, Rachel thought we were going to work around Grandmoms house and then have dinner for my nephews6th birthday. We stopped on the way at the dollar store and bought 10 birthday balloons and I made sure I was busy so she had to carry them! She walked in with all the balloons and everyone yelled surprise! She never saw it coming
> Here she is with my Mom pinning on her corsage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest daughter, Abby, made the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.



Looks like it was a lovely shower. I hope your DD is doing well with the pregnancy.



PrincessBoo said:


> I'm just going to give a huge shout out to all the appliqués right now. They are amazing and I'm a little jealous! I started trying to practice appliqué again yesterday and... Let's just say you guys make it look easy. Lol



Just remember, practice makes perfect!



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you.  It IS nice to have my son home, althought it's IMPOSSIBLE that he was in the Navy for six years.
> 
> <---- on his way to California (good the moped's pointed west or I'd be in trouble)



Glad to see that you are up for a little more posting today. That means you must feel a little bit better. I hope you will be able to visit your son in California soon!


----------



## cogero

Well Cheryl I am very happy to hear you are not a cannibal.

I am working on orders and washing fabric for some ideas I have. I may take a day off from work next week to work on some things.


----------



## 4monkeys

RMAMom said:


> OK a little off topic here.....
> Baby Boy Blue Punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []
> 
> Diaper Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is where she sat to open her gifts. This is a very old rocking chair that had a very dark finish on it. My Mom stripped the finish and refinished it in a cherry wood finish so it better matches the crib. It still looks dark in this picture but it's much lighter than it was and know has a red hue to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> We set up 3 tables and had lunch on the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My youngest daughter, Abby, made the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.



 So cute. Congrats to the family!! I LOVE ducky theme showers!! Mine was for my 5 year old (it had been 8 years since Allison) HIs first birthday was also Ducks!!

The outfits are adorable!!  YOu will have so much fun. (Sorry I had to remove some pictures it wouldn't let me post with so many!!)




aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.
> 
> With our cruise just a month away, I'm wondering if I'll be able to eat.  I have a followup appointment with him next Tuesday.
> 
> Throughout all of this I keep thinking of the Make a Wish families and know that my situation pales in comparison with theirs.
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now



Hope you are making progress everyday. I read further and saw your comments, glad you are to a soft diet. Those are MUCH easier to swallow than liquids. Allison just did Pediasure.... She was so over it!! She won't touch it right now!  I think everyones situation is unique and offers it's own struggles...never to be compared to another! 



VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.
> 
> And next photo is on "stage" -- I blurred the other kids' faces since I feel weird posting other peoples kids on the internet.



  Love it as usual!!  

Thanks for the comments on my shorts and shirts Andrea did!!  DH told me to go ahead and order myself an Embroidery machine for my Birthday (april 15th)......  We waited and have not had much to time to "comparison shop" with Allison being sick.  The only 2 I have played with are Andrea's (Brother PE 770??) and a $3000 at the local Sew n Vac.  Would love input from anyone that has anything different.   

I may wait a bit longer as my kitchen sorta flooded under the sink, it caused damage all the way to the subflooring and ruined our lower cabinets. We have to replace all that and FAST!! It has already started to grow mold.  Don't know how long it's been happening, but I think it explains why Jonathon's asthma is worst when he is home and not school!  

As usual there is way to much to quote... everything is fabulous!!
Happy sewing!


----------



## ivey_family

nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supposed to keep you from burning yourself taking a hot bowl out of the microwave. You actually put the whole thing in the microwave.  I haven't tried it yet



Oooo!  I could definitely use one of those!  Here's hoping for a YCMT sale in the near future!



VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures.
> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



What a cutie she is!  Love that pirate outfit!  I'll bet she was a hit at the party!

Speaking of her hair, which is gorgeous!,  I know you've mentioned how you don't like buttons in the back since Alexa's hair gets tangled in them.  It occurred to me that the Precious Dress pattern has a technique to hide the buttons behind a flap that could be applied easily to other patterns.  Just thought I'd mention it.  



aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> <----- my world's a little upside down now



I did see on the next page that you're feeling a little better.  Hang in there!



VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:



Awww!  She's a perfect Dorothy!



aboveH20 said:


> Very impressive!  I love the detail he included, and B.E.T.H. (Best Ever Threaded Machine?) appears to be happy as well.



I love the acronym for Beth!  Thanks!  Now, can you do one for Patience?



cogero said:


> Well Cheryl I am very happy to hear you are not a cannibal.
> 
> I am working on orders and washing fabric for some ideas I have. I may take a day off from work next week to work on some things.



Ditto on Cheryl not being a cannibal.  Too funny!

Chiara - did you find something unique to inspire you yet?


I seem to have lost the baby shower photos, but it looked like a lovely party!  The decorations were all so nice!  I especially liked the framed quotes!  Very Pinterest-y and cute!  Love the custom for the baby, too!


May I join the no Pillowcase dress club, too? I do have to re-do one made by someone else, though, so maybe that excludes me?  . An aunt bought one for my dd in Alaska last year.  I think it was a craft fair purchase or something, but it is SO poorly made, I'm almost embarrassed for dd to wear it.  It's on my to-do pile.


There was a big thread on the Disbout Facebook page about some new Snow White fabric at JoAnn's.  Those of you not on FB might want to check it out here.  Very cute fabric for ruffles on just about anything.  I picked up a couple yards yesterday.

Regards,
C.


----------



## smile5sunshine

4monkeys said:


> Thanks for the comments on my shorts and shirts Andrea did!!  DH told me to go ahead and order myself an Embroidery machine for my Birthday (april 15th)......  We waited and have not had much to time to "comparison shop" with Allison being sick.  The only 2 I have played with are Andrea's (Brother PE 770??) and a $3000 at the local Sew n Vac.  Would love input from anyone that has anything different.
> 
> I may wait a bit longer as my kitchen sorta flooded under the sink, it caused damage all the way to the subflooring and ruined our lower cabinets. We have to replace all that and FAST!! It has already started to grow mold.  Don't know how long it's been happening, but I think it explains why Jonathon's asthma is worst when he is home and not school!
> 
> As usual there is way to much to quote... everything is fabulous!!
> Happy sewing!



Oh no! that is awful about something in your kitchen leaking and making such a huge mess! Ugh, I HATE having to do house repairs. Any chance your insurance co will pick up some of the tab for the water damage? HUGS.



aboveH20 said:


> Look what was on my first meal tray.  I forgot to tell them 1.  I don't like soda, and even if I did 2. I'm not a cannibal.
> 
> But it sure is a cute little can.  Le'ts see, burp cloths, bibs, ruffle diaper covers . . .



Bwa ha ha ha at your sewing list for "the little one"! Glad you are able to eat some today. FX you have turned a corner and will be back to your old self in no time.



RMAMom said:


> OK a little off topic here.....
> A few months ago I mentioned that my DD was expecting her first baby. I have to send a huge thank you to SallyfromDE for my pinterest invite because I took the beautiful ideas and planned Rachel's shower. Anyway, I stopped posting because Rachel is on the boards and the shower was a surprise, I don't know how planning a party consumed my life but it did. I had nothing to post because what little I was sewing was for the party. Now that it's over I can share the pictures with you.
> 
> The shower was held at my Mom's house, Rachel thought we were going to work around Grandmoms house and then have dinner for my nephews6th birthday. We stopped on the way at the dollar store and bought 10 birthday balloons and I made sure I was busy so she had to carry them! She walked in with all the balloons and everyone yelled surprise! She never saw it coming
> Here she is with my Mom pinning on her corsage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I made a tricycle diaper and the blocks with baby pics of Rachel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is where she sat to open her gifts. This is a very old rocking chair that had a very dark finish on it. My Mom stripped the finish and refinished it in a cherry wood finish so it better matches the crib. It still looks dark in this picture but it's much lighter than it was and know has a red hue to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Finally I made an outfit with matching bonnet and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Love the ducky buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.



Oh it looks like you all had a grand old time! I am SUPER impressed with the diaper trike! I have never seen one of those before and it's really cute. That was so sweet of your mom to refinish the rocking chair. I know your DD will love rocking her own little one in it. And the outfits are darling! Great job!



VBAndrea said:


> Add me to the no pillow case dress club -- I've never done one.  Though the younger classes came to watch the kids at dress rehearsal and one of the girls had on a pillow case dress with a big bow and it was absolutely adorable!  It made me want to make one!





PurpleEars said:


> You know, I am also part of the "never made a pillowcase dress & no Pinterest" club. I don't plan to change that anytime soon either!





DMGeurts said:


> As for pillow case dresses - would you believe I have never made one?  Ack!!  That used to be a requirement here, but I sort-of skipped that part.  Sounds like Andrea has set you up with some examples on Pinterest...  I haven't gotten addicted to that yet.
> D~



HA HA, seems like there are quite a few of us on here who have never tackled the pillowcase dress. I haven't either! I think I got too excited to start working on all the other cool looking things everyone else was creating!



nowellsl said:


> I tried out the bowl microwave potholder tonight and it worked perfectly!!



YAY! Glad it worked and thanks for the review!



pyrxtc said:


> What I have won already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes that is a Peter pan costume shirt in my lot. Can't wait to see what condition it is in or to use that ribbon !



Well, did you end up winning the other lot??? Congrats on the Peter Pan lot though! Can't wait to see what else was in there.



VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't take her glasses off.  She's not that bad without them either -- sees about 20/50.  I hope she will take them off for the play tomorrow.
> 
> And next photo is on "stage" -- I blurred the other kids' faces since I feel weird posting other peoples kids on the internet.



The dress came out great! She's very cute in it. Sorry her hair didn't stay rolled. hope that you found something that will work longer for the actual play. Hey that Lion's mane in the background looks great! can't wait to see the pic you get (if you can) on the real day. tell your daughter to "break a leg". 

Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

It's been a busy night...





and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!


----------



## cogero

4monkeys said:


> Thanks for the comments on my shorts and shirts Andrea did!!  DH told me to go ahead and order myself an Embroidery machine for my Birthday (april 15th)......  We waited and have not had much to time to "comparison shop" with Allison being sick.  The only 2 I have played with are Andrea's (Brother PE 770??) and a $3000 at the local Sew n Vac.  Would love input from anyone that has anything different.
> 
> I may wait a bit longer as my kitchen sorta flooded under the sink, it caused damage all the way to the subflooring and ruined our lower cabinets. We have to replace all that and FAST!! It has already started to grow mold.  Don't know how long it's been happening, but I think it explains why Jonathon's asthma is worst when he is home and not school!
> 
> As usual there is way to much to quote... everything is fabulous!!
> Happy sewing!



Amy I would probably go with the 770 unless you have to have a 6   x 10 hoop. I have a Brother Duetta and although I love it I tend to use my 770 more than the Duetta for embroidery.



ivey_family said:


> Chiara - did you find something unique to inspire you yet?
> .



I have lots of ideas and lovely fabric but no time 



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!



Great job these are awesome.


----------



## VBAndrea

Dustykins said:


> I'm sorry you're having a hard time.   I'm having my tonsils removed in a couple of weeks, and if having your thyroid removed is anything like getting the tonsils out, it'll be a rough recovery.  I've been told it's basically a two week recovery, with days 5-7 being the worst.  The diet you're eating sounds just about right, too, unfortunately.  I keep hearing how awful getting your tonsils removed as an adult is, and yet it's outpatient surgery so if you spent time in the hospital, I'd expect you to be in worse shape at this point.  Hang in there, it'll get better!


When I had my palette surgery ice cream was my best friend.  Most people lose weight after the surgery.  I gained 5 pounds.  And mine should have been an overnight stay as everything I read about it said so, but no, as soon as I used the loo I was shipped out the door.



RMAMom said:


> OK a little off topic here.....
> A few months ago I mentioned that my DD was expecting her first baby. I have to send a huge thank you to SallyfromDE for my pinterest invite because I took the beautiful ideas and planned Rachel's shower. Anyway, I stopped posting because Rachel is on the boards and the shower was a surprise, I don't know how planning a party consumed my life but it did. I had nothing to post because what little I was sewing was for the party. Now that it's over I can share the pictures with you.
> 
> The shower was held at my Mom's house, Rachel thought we were going to work around Grandmoms house and then have dinner for my nephews6th birthday. We stopped on the way at the dollar store and bought 10 birthday balloons and I made sure I was busy so she had to carry them! She walked in with all the balloons and everyone yelled surprise! She never saw it coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.


Wow!  I can see how that was all consuming!  What a beautiful and detailed job you did!  I'm highly impressed   And I love how your Mom's blue walls coordinate with the shower's theme colors!  Fabulous job on the clothes as well.



loveappletrees said:


> Have you ever tried sock curls?
> 
> http://aspottedpony.com/for-moms/how-to-use-a-sock-to-get-beautiful-curly-hair-without-heat/1517/


I never have -- I was going to use pink sponge rollers for dd but couldn't find them -- I must have thrown them out since I never use them anymore.  I did hairspray in her hair before rolling with the hot rollers and it held a little better, but not grand.  I don't understand why my dd's hair doesn't hold a curl.  It was curly as a child and is wavy now.



aboveH20 said:


> They turned out great.  And I'm not just saying that because I'm related (distantly through marriage) to a former Yankees player.
> 
> I love the pirate skirt and top.  I priced the coins at Joann one time after $eeing them on another of your creation$ and let'$ ju$t $ay Ginger won't be wearing them anytime soon.
> 
> Look what was on my first meal tray.  I forgot to tell them 1.  I don't like soda, and even if I did 2. I'm not a cannibal.
> 
> But it sure is a cute little can.  Le'ts see, burp cloths, bibs, ruffle diaper covers . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sending good thoughts.  I've definitely lost weight.


I just knew you were famous!

I got the coins at Walmart, so possibly cheaper than Joann's.  For the BG I did I split one package between two skirts but for dd I did the entire package and made them hang longer.  I am letting her wear the outfit to school today so she can drive her teacher nuts with the jingling 

Ginger had another baby???!!!!  Gosh that girl gets around!

Ice cream, my dear, is the key to gaining weight after oral surgery.  I speak from experience.  And I think soft foods are easier because they go down slower.



ivey_family said:


> O
> 
> There was a big thread on the Disbout Facebook page about some new Snow White fabric at JoAnn's.  Those of you not on FB might want to check it out here.  Very cute fabric for ruffles on just about anything.  I picked up a couple yards yesterday.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Our Joann's actually has that fabric!  They have nothing else new -- ever!  But they have that one.



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!


Fabulous as usual!


----------



## DMGeurts

RMAMom said:


> OK a little off topic here.....
> A few months ago I mentioned that my DD was expecting her first baby. I have to send a huge thank you to SallyfromDE for my pinterest invite because I took the beautiful ideas and planned Rachel's shower. Anyway, I stopped posting because Rachel is on the boards and the shower was a surprise, I don't know how planning a party consumed my life but it did. I had nothing to post because what little I was sewing was for the party. Now that it's over I can share the pictures with you.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.



Everything looks amazing!  Congratulations again!!!  I just can't believe everything you made - I cannot pick a favorite!



aboveH20 said:


> But it sure is a cute little can.  Le'ts see, burp cloths, bibs, ruffle diaper covers . . .



That girl does get around!  I cannot wait to see everything you create for Lil' Ginger!



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!



These are awesome!

D~


----------



## Caretames1

Good Morninge everyone! I was wondering someone could point me in the right direction, whether by reply or pm or carrier pigeon.....

I seen a design on a shirt a while back, ( I can't find it to save my life now) I wondered if you all would be able to fill me in on where it could be found. 

I have a hair bow that the design is on ( it's a mickey head with santa head) could I post that picture of the bow? Or is that breaking the rules here? If it's ok, I won't be able to post until later this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## VBAndrea

Caretames1 said:


> Good Morninge everyone! I was wondering someone could point me in the right direction, whether by reply or pm or carrier pigeon.....
> 
> I seen a design on a shirt a while back, ( I can't find it to save my life now) I wondered if you all would be able to fill me in on where it could be found.
> 
> I have a hair bow that the design is on ( it's a mickey head with santa head) could I post that picture of the bow? Or is that breaking the rules here? If it's ok, I won't be able to post until later this afternoon. Thanks!



You can post a pic -- it's allowed.  FrouFrou by HeatherSue has this Mickey Head:
http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:mode=product&product=5052855

And Bows and CLothes has a more detailed Mickey face with Santa hat (I believe -- not 100% certain though).


----------



## VBAndrea

Here are just a few pics from the play.  The Wicked Witch and Tin Man are tall 5th graders.  Lion is a 4th grader -- I made his mane and did his makeup (much to his protest!).  And one pic with me in it and one of Alexa wearing Daddy's cap.  And this concludes the Dorothy series  --  I won't bore you all with any more photos.  The play went great and all the kids did super -- I don't think a single child missed any lines.


----------



## DMGeurts

Andrea - I'll say it again - I loved the pictures!  And I especially love the picture of Lil' Miss A. wearing her Daddy's cap...  Melts my heart.  Thanks for sharing with us.  

D~


----------



## RMAMom

Andrea~ It looks like the play was a huge success! I love that first picture of Alexa, she looks so proud!

Thanks everyone for your kind words and thought about Rachel's shower. Now we wait until August for the baby. 

Cheryl ~ I hope your feeling better.


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!


Sandi, as usual your stuff looks great!  You sew so quickly!  I am not a slow poke sewer but you run rings around me.



Caretames1 said:


> Good Morninge everyone! I was wondering someone could point me in the right direction, whether by reply or pm or carrier pigeon.....
> 
> I seen a design on a shirt a while back, ( I can't find it to save my life now) I wondered if you all would be able to fill me in on where it could be found.
> 
> I have a hair bow that the design is on ( it's a mickey head with santa head) could I post that picture of the bow? Or is that breaking the rules here? If it's ok, I won't be able to post until later this afternoon. Thanks!


Go ahead and post a picture.  We'll see if we know who made the matching design.  I agree with Andrea that it might very well be Heather Sue.



VBAndrea said:


>


Andrea what awesome photos! I am sure that the play was absolutely wonderful!  Alexa looks adorable and I am sure you were incredible proud of her.


Mary- I didn't grab your pictures but I love all  your ideas from pinterest that you put to such great use at the shower.  Everything is adorable.  I love baby's first Disney outfits too.

This is the week for surgery.  I am having some minor surgery in the morning.  I will probably only be out of the loop for tomorrow.  But I am sure that will mean that I will have pages and pages of beautiful things to see when I get back in here.


----------



## aboveH20

Meshell2002 said:


> Sheryl...I hope your recooperation goes better
> the nurses really will think you r crazy if you bring Ginger in there all dressed up.



Thanks.  I can tell I'm stronger, just can't talk or drink liquids yet. 




PurpleEars said:


> Glad to see that you are up for a little more posting today. That means you must feel a little bit better. I hope you will be able to visit your son in California soon!



Thanks.  I'm hanging in.  My older son has said he'll do one more year in NYC and then move to LA, so could be interesting.





cogero said:


> Well Cheryl I am very happy to hear you are not a cannibal.



 Glad it comes across that way 





4monkeys said:


> Hope you are making progress everyday. I read further and saw your comments, glad you are to a soft diet. Those are MUCH easier to swallow than liquids. Allison just did Pediasure.... She was so over it!! She won't touch it right now!  I think everyones situation is unique and offers it's own struggles...never to be compared to another!



I gagged so much on Ensure that I decided to give my throat a break, BUT since I had 11 more cans of it I tried using it to make instant vanilla pudding -- 8 oz Ensure and 8 oz milk.  It came out as a thick milkshake, which was easier to swallow than just the Ensure.




smile5sunshine said:


> Bwa ha ha ha at your sewing list for "the little one"! Glad you are able to eat some today. FX you have turned a corner and will be back to your old self in no time.
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks.  I had macaroni and cheese for dinner.  wooo hooo.  I'd still love something cold to drink.  I tried sucking on ice chips, but when the water melts and trickles down my throat I start to gag. 




Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!



They look great. 




VBAndrea said:


> I got the coins at Walmart, so possibly cheaper than Joann's.  For the BG I did I split one package between two skirts but for dd I did the entire package and made them hang longer. * I am letting her wear the outfit to school today so she can drive her teacher nuts with the jingling*



Sorta like I used to get my sons fancy pencils, novelty erasers, etc. until I started substituting and saw what a major distraction they were.  





VBAndrea said:


> Ice cream, my dear, is the key to gaining weight after oral surgery.  I speak from experience.  And I think soft foods are easier because they go down slower.



I tried it in the hospital but it melted too soon and became a liquid which I choked on.  I _think_ I could now swallow it before it melted.  I think my husband's going to get some Italian ice afer his meeting tonight. 




DMGeurts said:


> That girl does get around!  I cannot wait to see everything you create for Lil' Ginger!
> 
> D~



 <----- eat as much as you want, I can't have any




VBAndrea said:


> Here are just a few pics from the play.  The Wicked Witch and Tin Man are tall 5th graders.  Lion is a 4th grader -- I made his mane and did his makeup (much to his protest!).  And one pic with me in it and one of Alexa wearing Daddy's cap.  And this concludes the Dorothy series  --  I won't bore you all with any more photos.  The play went great and all the kids did super -- I don't think a single child missed any lines.



Dorothy looks spot on.  The photos are great  I miss the days of helping at school.  Don't miss the days substituting, but do miss helping in my sons' classes.



I KNOW I grabbed your shower photos, at least once, but dis kept wanting me to log in.  I love all the decorations.  I assume they go home with Mom to be hung in Jrs. room?  I'm curious what's in the baby food bottles -- looks like they were used as favors?  Especially now that I have a fresh stock of them -- although my husband's eyeing them for screws, etc. on his peg board






RMAMom said:


> Cheryl ~ I hope your feeling better.



I am.  I took off my steri-strips today.   My sister was the nurse, not me.  I took off four on the hour for four hours -- it took me that long to recover after each set. 

 <-----another one for emphasis 





dianemom2 said:


> This is the week for surgery.  I am having some minor surgery in the morning.  I will probably only be out of the loop for tomorrow.  But I am sure that will mean that I will have pages and pages of beautiful things to see when I get back in here.



I have now decided that no surgery is minor, so best of luck to you.


----------



## PurpleEars

4monkeys said:


> Thanks for the comments on my shorts and shirts Andrea did!!  DH told me to go ahead and order myself an Embroidery machine for my Birthday (april 15th)......  We waited and have not had much to time to "comparison shop" with Allison being sick.  The only 2 I have played with are Andrea's (Brother PE 770??) and a $3000 at the local Sew n Vac.  Would love input from anyone that has anything different.
> 
> I may wait a bit longer as my kitchen sorta flooded under the sink, it caused damage all the way to the subflooring and ruined our lower cabinets. We have to replace all that and FAST!! It has already started to grow mold.  Don't know how long it's been happening, but I think it explains why Jonathon's asthma is worst when he is home and not school!
> 
> As usual there is way to much to quote... everything is fabulous!!
> Happy sewing!



I would look long and hard at what you plan to do with an embroidery machine before spending the money. Not knowing the specs of the $3000 machine, it is hard to make a suggestion.

Sorry to hear about the flood! I hope you can get it fixed and have things repaired as soon as possible.



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!



Great job like usual. I am in awe of your sewing speed!



Caretames1 said:


> Good Morninge everyone! I was wondering someone could point me in the right direction, whether by reply or pm or carrier pigeon.....
> 
> I seen a design on a shirt a while back, ( I can't find it to save my life now) I wondered if you all would be able to fill me in on where it could be found.
> 
> I have a hair bow that the design is on ( it's a mickey head with santa head) could I post that picture of the bow? Or is that breaking the rules here? If it's ok, I won't be able to post until later this afternoon. Thanks!



My guess is that it is a design from Frou Frou by Heather Sue.



VBAndrea said:


> Here are just a few pics from the play.  The Wicked Witch and Tin Man are tall 5th graders.  Lion is a 4th grader -- I made his mane and did his makeup (much to his protest!).  And one pic with me in it and one of Alexa wearing Daddy's cap.  And this concludes the Dorothy series  --  I won't bore you all with any more photos.  The play went great and all the kids did super -- I don't think a single child missed any lines.



I am glad to hear that the play went well and thank you for sharing the pictures. I am sure you are so proud of your DD! It's nice to see a picture of you as well!



dianemom2 said:


> This is the week for surgery.  I am having some minor surgery in the morning.  I will probably only be out of the loop for tomorrow.  But I am sure that will mean that I will have pages and pages of beautiful things to see when I get back in here.



Even minor surgery is still surgery. I hope you will have a smooth and quick recovery!



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks.  I had macaroni and cheese for dinner.  wooo hooo.  I'd still love something cold to drink.  I tried sucking on ice chips, but when the water melts and trickles down my throat I start to gag.



I hope you will continue to feel better each day! I am sure Mac and Cheese is gourmet food after Ensure!


----------



## Sandi S

aboveH20 said:


> I took off my steri-strips today.   My sister was the nurse, not me.  I took off four on the hour for four hours -- it took me that long to recover after each set.
> 
> <-----another one for emphasis
> 
> I have now decided that no surgery is minor, so best of luck to you.



Ouch! I hate removing anything stuck to my skin! When I had my c-section with my daughter, they put what looked like the world's largest bandaid over the incision and had me peel it off in the shower a couple of days later. I was just so darn glad someone was holding on to me when I did it because that was some scary stuff!


I finished up the boy-wear after dinner and got the little monsters to model for me (and my new camera, a Nikon D3100, came - happy Mother's Day to me!) 














Time to dig through the fabric and decide on my next endeavor!


----------



## Caretames1

VBAndrea said:


> You can post a pic -- it's allowed.  FrouFrou by HeatherSue has this Mickey Head:
> http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:mode=product&product=5052855
> 
> And Bows and CLothes has a more detailed Mickey face with Santa hat (I believe -- not 100% certain though).



Thanks! I hope this helps. This is the bow that's being made for my DD. I saw a shirt that had the same design as the resin piece. And the shirt had the option to have a name or MVMCP on it.
Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Mouse7116

Thank you for all the replies regarding hoop size and machine preference.  I would have been here sooner but I was trying to catch up on the thread from the beginning of this one.  Goodness you ladies are talented! 

I believe that DH has resigned himself that I am going to go forward with this and while it is not totally in the budget right now, I have some time to do more research and save my pennies.

In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.  






This is a block from a quilt I made for a dear friend of mine that I haven't quilted yet because I have an error somewhere as the top is not squaring up correctly.






This is a table topper a friend and I redrafted from an antique block we saw at a quilt show.

Lastly






This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.

Happy sewing everyone!


----------



## DMGeurts

Sandi S said:


> Ouch! I hate removing anything stuck to my skin! When I had my c-section with my daughter, they put what looked like the world's largest bandaid over the incision and had me peel it off in the shower a couple of days later. I was just so darn glad someone was holding on to me when I did it because that was some scary stuff!
> 
> 
> I finished up the boy-wear after dinner and got the little monsters to model for me (and my new camera, a Nikon D3100, came - happy Mother's Day to me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to dig through the fabric and decide on my next endeavor!



THese are great Sandi!  Everyone looks so excited!



Mouse7116 said:


> Thank you for all the replies regarding hoop size and machine preference.  I would have been here sooner but I was trying to catch up on the thread from the beginning of this one.  Goodness you ladies are talented!
> 
> I believe that DH has resigned himself that I am going to go forward with this and while it is not totally in the budget right now, I have some time to do more research and save my pennies.
> 
> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a block from a quilt I made for a dear friend of mine that I haven't quilted yet because I have an error somewhere as the top is not squaring up correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a table topper a friend and I redrafted from an antique block we saw at a quilt show.
> 
> Lastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!



Absolutely beautiful!

For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:




































*And then - a teaser photo for my Launch bag:*​





  Thanks for looking!  

D~


----------



## cogero

Sandi S said:


> /sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/th_389235_3105532717364_1235641305_32325796_1040448137_n.jpg[/IMG]



Everything is great as usual but I love the snoopy set.



> This is a block from a quilt I made for a dear friend of mine that I haven't quilted yet because I have an error somewhere as the top is not squaring up correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a table topper a friend and I redrafted from an antique block we saw at a quilt show.
> 
> Lastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!



Love the quilt and table runner. some day I will attempt quilting.

D you know I love tigger and the launch bag I am already saving my pennies.


----------



## babynala

I have been away from the boards in what feels like forever.  There are WAY too many great things to post about.  I have about 3 TRs that I need to catch up on.  I don't think I've even read one word about Chiara's spring break trip.  

Cheryl - I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better and I hope you get a nice cold drink soon.

I have not been sewing too much but I need to change my ways and just started working on a messenger bag that I can use on some upcoming trips.  I have to change a few things so I can fit my camera in it. 

Tomorrow after school I am having the 4 girls in my DD's Girl Scout troop over to work on their sewing badge.  I might have to find a few YouTube videos of hand sewing since I HATE to hand sew.  I guess I better get cleaning my sewing space so they can actually have something to work with.


----------



## Piper

Way back in the dark ages when I was a Girl Scout leader, my whole troop made skirts for that badge.  We had a district campout where we were singing, so they made the skirt for their costumes.  They used the machine to sew the sides and top(for the elastic.)  Hand sewed the hem.  The sewing in the hem was so cute--it would be neat, messy, neat, messy.  We had 6 sewing machines and moms to supervise.  The moms were really good about letting the girls do the actual work.  It took 2 meetings to finish them, but the girls were very proud of their work!


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> Well, did you end up winning the other lot??? Congrats on the Peter Pan lot though! Can't wait to see what else was in there.
> 
> Sunshine



I lost the other lot. I went to baseball and got distracted with the kids and forgot to bid higher before it ended.



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!



Love that fabric. Greta job, I haven't attempted shorts yet. Should put that on my list.



Mouse7116 said:


> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a block from a quilt I made for a dear friend of mine that I haven't quilted yet because I have an error somewhere as the top is not squaring up correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a table topper a friend and I redrafted from an antique block we saw at a quilt show.
> 
> Lastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!



great job on the quilts ! I don't know if I could do that, I'm having too much fun sewing little girl clothes right now.



DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then - a teaser photo for my Launch bag:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> D~



Bog looks awesome ! I would love to make one of those. Is the embroidery all thread ? I can't imagine how much time that takes. Do you do it on another piece of fabric and then divide it onto your bag like that ?

So, since I fixed my Mother's machine I have been busy.

My Tiana dress










My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.

front





back





I like the bow better in the back than in the front where the pattern says to put it.

Love my Planter's Peanuts fabric from my Aunt.






On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.


----------



## miprender

Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!



Glad you got everything done.... love that Mickey fabric. 



VBAndrea said:


> Here are just a few pics from the play.  The Wicked Witch and Tin Man are tall 5th graders.  Lion is a 4th grader -- I made his mane and did his makeup (much to his protest!).  And one pic with me in it and one of Alexa wearing Daddy's cap.  And this concludes the Dorothy series  --  I won't bore you all with any more photos.  The play went great and all the kids did super -- I don't think a single child missed any lines.



I love seeing all the pictures of your DD and the play. It looks like she was the best dressed too!!



Caretames1 said:


> Thanks! I hope this helps. This is the bow that's being made for my DD. I saw a shirt that had the same design as the resin piece. And the shirt had the option to have a name or MVMCP on it.
> Thanks for all your input!



Heather Sue has that design. I made these shirts in 2010.







Mouse7116 said:


> Thank you for all the replies regarding hoop size and machine preference.  I would have been here sooner but I was trying to catch up on the thread from the beginning of this one.  Goodness you ladies are talented!
> 
> I believe that DH has resigned himself that I am going to go forward with this and while it is not totally in the budget right now, I have some time to do more research and save my pennies.
> 
> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!



Beautiful quilts 



DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



 Just amazing!



pyrxtc said:


> My Tiana dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.



WOW... I still can't believe how quick you caught onto sewing. It looks like you have been sewing for years. Everything is just adorable.


----------



## pyrxtc

miprender said:


> :
> WOW... I still can't believe how quick you caught onto sewing. It looks like you have been sewing for years. Everything is just adorable.



Thanks !! it is so much fun ! I have been seeing the plus of a serger with all my open edges. The inside of the Tangled clothes are not that pretty.

It has still been less than two months but I figure that if I'm going to do it, I might as well do something worth sewing. there are days that i am ripping things back apart and days like Tuesday that I chose not to. (psst, one of the ruffles on the Tangled pants legs are upside down. After ruffling it and putting it on, i was not about to rip it apart. I figured there wasn't any faces and you can only tell when you look closer because it's such a busy pattern.

I'm working on a building a wardrobe from sizes 3-5 of some nicer clothes and will just purchase the basics to complete it. 

I also made two matching taggie blankets for my SIL since my niece is due in 8 days. They were fun and very easy. I have a fleece on one side and flannel on the other. Forgot to take any pics and my camera batteries are dead. I'll have to try my phone.


----------



## Meshell2002

Oh man I was in the middle of a design when my machine screen just decided to freeze up!  This is the same machine that I just spend $75 on replacing the motor. I'm afraid this decade old machine may not be doing too well in the computer board department. The service guy that fixed it in Jan said he'd look at it....but he didn't sound too hopeful of finding the cause....It does of course come when we aren't looking at spending a lot of extra money right now, my car also just decided to shut off yesterday in the 95 degree heat, so that's either going to be an expensive fix or a new (to me) car. GRRRR.

So today after DS kindergarten interview we are going to go to walmart and buy a gift since I can't finish my project. Hopefully the car will make it.

On the up side my gender u/s is June 5th!


----------



## pyrxtc

My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.


----------



## cogero

Piper said:


> Way back in the dark ages when I was a Girl Scout leader, my whole troop made skirts for that badge.  We had a district campout where we were singing, so they made the skirt for their costumes.  They used the machine to sew the sides and top(for the elastic.)  Hand sewed the hem.  The sewing in the hem was so cute--it would be neat, messy, neat, messy.  We had 6 sewing machines and moms to supervise.  The moms were really good about letting the girls do the actual work.  It took 2 meetings to finish them, but the girls were very proud of their work!



When my mom led a girl scout troop she did this too.



Meshell2002 said:


> Oh man I was in the middle of a design when my machine screen just decided to freeze up!  This is the same machine that I just spend $75 on replacing the motor. I'm afraid this decade old machine may not be doing too well in the computer board department. The service guy that fixed it in Jan said he'd look at it....but he didn't sound too hopeful of finding the cause....It does of course come when we aren't looking at spending a lot of extra money right now, my car also just decided to shut off yesterday in the 95 degree heat, so that's either going to be an expensive fix or a new (to me) car. GRRRR.
> 
> So today after DS kindergarten interview we are going to go to walmart and buy a gift since I can't finish my project. Hopefully the car will make it.
> 
> On the up side my gender u/s is June 5th!



Yeah for your gender US.  So sorry your machine is giving you problems.



pyrxtc said:


> My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.



I love taggie blankets I should make one for a gift for my cousin who is due any day.


----------



## RMAMom

aboveH20 said:


> I KNOW I grabbed your shower photos, at least once, but dis kept wanting me to log in.  I love all the decorations.  I assume they go home with Mom to be hung in Jrs. room?  I'm curious what's in the baby food bottles -- looks like they were used as favors?  Especially now that I have a fresh stock of them -- although my husband's eyeing them for screws, etc. on his peg board



Blue and white candy coated chocolate covered sunflower seeds. 



Sandi S said:


> I finished up the boy-wear after dinner and got the little monsters to model for me (and my new camera, a Nikon D3100, came - happy Mother's Day to me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to dig through the fabric and decide on my next endeavor!



I love the boy wear and the boys are adorable. Enjoy the new camera, how exciting!



Mouse7116 said:


> Thank you for all the replies regarding hoop size and machine preference.  I would have been here sooner but I was trying to catch up on the thread from the beginning of this one.  Goodness you ladies are talented!
> 
> I believe that DH has resigned himself that I am going to go forward with this and while it is not totally in the budget right now, I have some time to do more research and save my pennies.
> 
> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> Happy sewing everyone!



Have fun shopping for your new machine, I like your quilts but the table topper is my favorite!




DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then - a teaser photo for my Launch bag:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> D~



It's Tiggerific! (sorry I couldn't resist) I love it! What a fun bag.


----------



## Sandi S

DMGeurts said:


> THese are great Sandi!  Everyone looks so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then - a teaser photo for my Launch bag:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> D~



I love the Tigger bag! I think it is my favorite of all the ones you have done. The colors are wonderful and the applique design is perfect.



pyrxtc said:


> I lost the other lot. I went to baseball and got distracted with the kids and forgot to bid higher before it ended.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that fabric. Greta job, I haven't attempted shorts yet. Should put that on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> great job on the quilts ! I don't know if I could do that, I'm having too much fun sewing little girl clothes right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Bog looks awesome ! I would love to make one of those. Is the embroidery all thread ? I can't imagine how much time that takes. Do you do it on another piece of fabric and then divide it onto your bag like that ?
> 
> So, since I fixed my Mother's machine I have been busy.
> 
> My Tiana dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bow better in the back than in the front where the pattern says to put it.
> 
> Love my Planter's Peanuts fabric from my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.



Pretty mixture of character prints and others!



pyrxtc said:


> My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.



Taggies look great - these are fun to do!


----------



## micksmoma

I have a couple of questions.  Has anyone on here ever appliqued on seersucker?  I was wondering how to hoop it without pulling out the texture.  Also, I was wondering what is the best, affordable embroidery software.  I would like to be able to put words together and maybe a bought design with words.  I have never done any of the digitizing and have no clue.  It must be a program for dummies.


----------



## graceesmom

micksmoma said:


> I have a couple of questions.  Has anyone on here ever appliqued on seersucker?  I was wondering how to hoop it without pulling out the texture.  Also, I was wondering what is the best, affordable embroidery software.  I would like to be able to put words together and maybe a bought design with words.  I have never done any of the digitizing and have no clue.  It must be a program for dummies.



I haven't done seersucker, but you could probably just hoope the stabilizer and then use adhesive spray to hold the seersucker to the stabilizer without hooping it.

As for embroidery software, I purchased embird after using their 30 day free trial.  The 30 day free trial is a great way to see if you like it.  It was simple enough for me to figure out and  I have only had my embroidery machine for a couple of months.  I had never embroidered a single thing before.


----------



## GrammytoMany

OMGoodness,  Just caught up again....Loving the beautiful dresses and other outfits.  

D, As always...beautiful bag!


----------



## Blyssfull

micksmoma said:


> I have a couple of questions.  Has anyone on here ever appliqued on seersucker?  I was wondering how to hoop it without pulling out the texture.  Also, I was wondering what is the best, affordable embroidery software.  I would like to be able to put words together and maybe a bought design with words.  I have never done any of the digitizing and have no clue.  It must be a program for dummies.




I use Stitch Era Universal. It's completely free. I had to do a lot of trial and error but once you get the hang of it, it's not so complicated. Tho I don't digitize, I just merge and make names.  If you download it and have any questions, feel free to ask. I'll be glad to help if I can.

*OhMyGoodness, I'm ridiculously behind. I came over to post my tinkerbell fun for Andrea that I finally finished up today! Thanks for asking me to do this, it inspired me to try something new! *






*And I just couldn't resist... She now has a complete Tinkerbell outfit. *





I'm about 6 pages behind.. YIKES!


----------



## Disney Yooper

DMGeurts said:


> THese are great Sandi!  Everyone looks so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then - a teaser photo for my Launch bag:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> D~



I love teasers. Can't wait for the final reveal.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Wow! Everyone's been busy and looks great! I just finished up my big give items.  A few weeks ago I posted a Star Wars car organizer, I finally finished the other. My youngest requested Lightning McQueen. I did change up one thing after I put them in the car. I initially used cord elastic on the top, I thought it would be pretty easy to be able to just slip it over the headrest. I didn't think it all the way through and once toys started getting put into the pockets the elastic started stretching quite a bit so I replaced the elastic with cording. 

I was hoping to get more sewing done this week but that didn't happen. My soon to be sister in law called to see if I could be a bridesmaid in the wedding. I was initially planning on making my dress for the wedding so I guess that freed up some time but the wedding is next month and she only started planning the bridesmaid dresses this week. She picked a style and color out so I went to figure out what size and they said the color she chose it would be 12 weeks for the order to come in obviously that's not going to work. So she went to a different place and of course because it's last minute it's going to cost all of us an additional $45 to put a super rush on the order to get it on time. So now I have to go to another store tomorrow to get this darn dress ordered and hope it comes in time. This dress was so not in the budget but it's my brother's wedding so I'll go with it. No wonder why I keep getting this feeling the wedding is going to be alot of drama.

But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> I finished up the boy-wear after dinner and got the little monsters to model for me (and my new camera, a Nikon D3100, came - happy Mother's Day to me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to dig through the fabric and decide on my next endeavor!



Great job on the outfits! I can't wait to see your next set of creations (or pictures you take with the new camera!)



Mouse7116 said:


> Thank you for all the replies regarding hoop size and machine preference.  I would have been here sooner but I was trying to catch up on the thread from the beginning of this one.  Goodness you ladies are talented!
> 
> I believe that DH has resigned himself that I am going to go forward with this and while it is not totally in the budget right now, I have some time to do more research and save my pennies.
> 
> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a block from a quilt I made for a dear friend of mine that I haven't quilted yet because I have an error somewhere as the top is not squaring up correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a table topper a friend and I redrafted from an antique block we saw at a quilt show.
> 
> Lastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!



I really like the baby quilt! I enjoy seeing quilts that others have made. It's been a while since I quilted since the local Ronald McDonald House doesn't even take them anymore! (I donated lap quilts for children in wheelchair and they told me they had too many already) Maybe I should try a nursing home instead.



DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> D~



What a beautiful bag! I am sure a Tigger fan will be thrilled!



pyrxtc said:


> My Tiana dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.



Looks like you have been busy! I can't believe you are making that many beautiful outfits as a "newbie" to sewing. Great job! Keep it up!



Meshell2002 said:


> Oh man I was in the middle of a design when my machine screen just decided to freeze up!  This is the same machine that I just spend $75 on replacing the motor. I'm afraid this decade old machine may not be doing too well in the computer board department. The service guy that fixed it in Jan said he'd look at it....but he didn't sound too hopeful of finding the cause....It does of course come when we aren't looking at spending a lot of extra money right now, my car also just decided to shut off yesterday in the 95 degree heat, so that's either going to be an expensive fix or a new (to me) car. GRRRR.
> 
> So today after DS kindergarten interview we are going to go to walmart and buy a gift since I can't finish my project. Hopefully the car will make it.
> 
> On the up side my gender u/s is June 5th!



Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about your machine and car troubles! I hope the issues won't cause too much financial strain.



pyrxtc said:


> My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.



Super cute and great job!



micksmoma said:


> I have a couple of questions.  Has anyone on here ever appliqued on seersucker?  I was wondering how to hoop it without pulling out the texture.  Also, I was wondering what is the best, affordable embroidery software.  I would like to be able to put words together and maybe a bought design with words.  I have never done any of the digitizing and have no clue.  It must be a program for dummies.



I don't have suggestions for seersucker, however, I would recommend the free Stitch Era software. There are a number of us who have used that software for something similar to what you plan to do with it.



Blyssfull said:


> *OhMyGoodness, I'm ridiculously behind. I came over to post my tinkerbell fun for Andrea that I finally finished up today! Thanks for asking me to do this, it inspired me to try something new! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And I just couldn't resist... She now has a complete Tinkerbell outfit. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 6 pages behind.. YIKES!



Cute cute cute!



PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! Everyone's been busy and looks great! I just finished up my big give items.  A few weeks ago I posted a Star Wars car organizer, I finally finished the other. My youngest requested Lightning McQueen. I did change up one thing after I put them in the car. I initially used cord elastic on the top, I thought it would be pretty easy to be able to just slip it over the headrest. I didn't think it all the way through and once toys started getting put into the pockets the elastic started stretching quite a bit so I replaced the elastic with cording.
> 
> I was hoping to get more sewing done this week but that didn't happen. My soon to be sister in law called to see if I could be a bridesmaid in the wedding. I was initially planning on making my dress for the wedding so I guess that freed up some time but the wedding is next month and she only started planning the bridesmaid dresses this week. She picked a style and color out so I went to figure out what size and they said the color she chose it would be 12 weeks for the order to come in obviously that's not going to work. So she went to a different place and of course because it's last minute it's going to cost all of us an additional $45 to put a super rush on the order to get it on time. So now I have to go to another store tomorrow to get this darn dress ordered and hope it comes in time. This dress was so not in the budget but it's my brother's wedding so I'll go with it. No wonder why I keep getting this feeling the wedding is going to be alot of drama.
> 
> But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.



Sounds like you had a busy time. I hope you could get a dress in time without spending a fortune and the actual wedding day won't be too dramatic!


So just a little bit of an update on our August trip. I have totally dropped the idea of doing a PTR. There is no way I can keep up with one (I barely keep up with this thread as it is!) and I realized I hate sharing info about my family to others. I actually started writing the PTR and I simply didn't feel comfortable posting it. Oh well, I will just lurk on others' PTR instead! The second update is that we decided not to rent DVC this time. It's simply too late in the game for not doing split stays. We have the free dining package at Coronado Springs and we know we will like it there (our 5th time staying there). At least that's one more thing settled for our trip!


----------



## ItsyBitsy

I've been wanting to make re-useable rain ponchos. Does anyone know where I have find/ buy a pattern for this?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> I
> So, since I fixed my Mother's machine I have been busy.
> 
> My Tiana dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bow better in the back than in the front where the pattern says to put it.
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.


Lovely on all accounts!  You are really diving in -- the circus dress looks like a more intricate pattern.  I love the Tangled items.



Meshell2002 said:


> Oh man I was in the middle of a design when my machine screen just decided to freeze up!  This is the same machine that I just spend $75 on replacing the motor. I'm afraid this decade old machine may not be doing too well in the computer board department. The service guy that fixed it in Jan said he'd look at it....but he didn't sound too hopeful of finding the cause....It does of course come when we aren't looking at spending a lot of extra money right now, my car also just decided to shut off yesterday in the 95 degree heat, so that's either going to be an expensive fix or a new (to me) car. GRRRR.
> 
> So today after DS kindergarten interview we are going to go to walmart and buy a gift since I can't finish my project. Hopefully the car will make it.
> 
> On the up side my gender u/s is June 5th!


Eeeeks on your machine and car!  Don't you just love it when everything seems to go at once!   I hope both were just having a bad day and start to behave appropriately.

So are you hoping for a boy or girl or are you indifferent?  I so wanted  a girl for #1 and it was a boy and for #2 I was very indifferent.  Another boy would have been fabulous so #1 would have a playmate but I still wanted a girl.  In the grand scheme of things, I realized it never really matters.  I love both my kids and wouldn't trade either -- I'm just sad we were never able to have more.



pyrxtc said:


> My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.


Great job!  



Blyssfull said:


> I use Stitch Era Universal. It's completely free. I had to do a lot of trial and error but once you get the hang of it, it's not so complicated. Tho I don't digitize, I just merge and make names.  If you download it and have any questions, feel free to ask. I'll be glad to help if I can.
> 
> *OhMyGoodness, I'm ridiculously behind. I came over to post my tinkerbell fun for Andrea that I finally finished up today! Thanks for asking me to do this, it inspired me to try something new! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And I just couldn't resist... She now has a complete Tinkerbell outfit. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 6 pages behind.. YIKES!


Oh soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you sooooooooo much!  Absolutely perfect Beth (as usual!!).  You were very kind to help out with this 

I thought SEU was supposed to be a pain.  But all I'd like is something to merge designs.  And free is good!  I honestly don't think I'd use it often.  It would have been nice for Amy's shirts though b/c with the names it all required two hoopings and it would have been much faster and easier to do it all in one.   Maybe you should give us a workshop on using SEU at Marianne's house!



PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! Everyone's been busy and looks great! I just finished up my big give items.  A few weeks ago I posted a Star Wars car organizer, I finally finished the other. My youngest requested Lightning McQueen. I did change up one thing after I put them in the car. I initially used cord elastic on the top, I thought it would be pretty easy to be able to just slip it over the headrest. I didn't think it all the way through and once toys started getting put into the pockets the elastic started stretching quite a bit so I replaced the elastic with cording.
> 
> I was hoping to get more sewing done this week but that didn't happen. My soon to be sister in law called to see if I could be a bridesmaid in the wedding. I was initially planning on making my dress for the wedding so I guess that freed up some time but the wedding is next month and she only started planning the bridesmaid dresses this week. She picked a style and color out so I went to figure out what size and they said the color she chose it would be 12 weeks for the order to come in obviously that's not going to work. So she went to a different place and of course because it's last minute it's going to cost all of us an additional $45 to put a super rush on the order to get it on time. So now I have to go to another store tomorrow to get this darn dress ordered and hope it comes in time. This dress was so not in the budget but it's my brother's wedding so I'll go with it. No wonder why I keep getting this feeling the wedding is going to be alot of drama.
> 
> But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.



The car organizers are great and your car looks way neater than mine!  Those are on my to do list, but I fear they are a project that will never take high priority.

So do you at least like the dresses for the wedding?  I think I'd be a bit peeved too.  How long has the wedding been in the planning stages?  We had a short notice wedding because we had to move the date a couple of times because dh was attached to the ship and the ship's schedule kept changing (and I really wanted him to be present for his own wedding).  We had only family at the wedding and my sister was Matron of Honor and I just let her pick a dress from Lord and Taylor (with my approval).  It was sooo much less expensive that way and a good quality dress as well.  I've also been to weddings where everyone wears a different dress but same color family -- I like that so much better than a bunch of girls parading down the aisle in tacky matching dresses.  And did you get alterations yet?  I was in one wedding with the most hideous purple dresses with these sleeves that poofed up to my ears.  The dresses were outrageous to begin with and then we had the added bonus of expensive alterations -- I swear they purposely make these dresses to fit no one so they have no choice but to be altered.


----------



## VBAndrea

FYI, I found a free tut for a microwave bowl holder -- I haven't tried it and it's not perfectly detailed, but looks doable.  I want to buy the microwave batting stuff before trying it (and that likely will not happen within the next week).  Thought I would share though in case anyone is interested:
http://www.quiltinaday.com/community/topic.asp?forum=3&topic=24991


----------



## love to stitch

PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! Everyone's been busy and looks great! I just finished up my big give items.  A few weeks ago I posted a Star Wars car organizer, I finally finished the other. My youngest requested Lightning McQueen. I did change up one thing after I put them in the car. I initially used cord elastic on the top, I thought it would be pretty easy to be able to just slip it over the headrest. I didn't think it all the way through and once toys started getting put into the pockets the elastic started stretching quite a bit so I replaced the elastic with cording.
> 
> I was hoping to get more sewing done this week but that didn't happen. My soon to be sister in law called to see if I could be a bridesmaid in the wedding. I was initially planning on making my dress for the wedding so I guess that freed up some time but the wedding is next month and she only started planning the bridesmaid dresses this week. She picked a style and color out so I went to figure out what size and they said the color she chose it would be 12 weeks for the order to come in obviously that's not going to work. So she went to a different place and of course because it's last minute it's going to cost all of us an additional $45 to put a super rush on the order to get it on time. So now I have to go to another store tomorrow to get this darn dress ordered and hope it comes in time. This dress was so not in the budget but it's my brother's wedding so I'll go with it. No wonder why I keep getting this feeling the wedding is going to be alot of drama.
> 
> But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.



Those are really nice. Hope everything works out for the wedding.


----------



## jenseib

Blyssfull said:


> I use Stitch Era Universal. It's completely free. I had to do a lot of trial and error but once you get the hang of it, it's not so complicated. Tho I don't digitize, I just merge and make names.  If you download it and have any questions, feel free to ask. I'll be glad to help if I can.
> 
> *OhMyGoodness, I'm ridiculously behind. I came over to post my tinkerbell fun for Andrea that I finally finished up today! Thanks for asking me to do this, it inspired me to try something new! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And I just couldn't resist... She now has a complete Tinkerbell outfit. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 6 pages behind.. YIKES!



Can I ask how to make the flip flops? I want to try this, but am clueless wher to start.


----------



## pyrxtc

PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! Everyone's been busy and looks great! I just finished up my big give items.  A few weeks ago I posted a Star Wars car organizer, I finally finished the other. My youngest requested Lightning McQueen. I did change up one thing after I put them in the car. I initially used cord elastic on the top, I thought it would be pretty easy to be able to just slip it over the headrest. I didn't think it all the way through and once toys started getting put into the pockets the elastic started stretching quite a bit so I replaced the elastic with cording.
> 
> I was hoping to get more sewing done this week but that didn't happen. My soon to be sister in law called to see if I could be a bridesmaid in the wedding. I was initially planning on making my dress for the wedding so I guess that freed up some time but the wedding is next month and she only started planning the bridesmaid dresses this week. She picked a style and color out so I went to figure out what size and they said the color she chose it would be 12 weeks for the order to come in obviously that's not going to work. So she went to a different place and of course because it's last minute it's going to cost all of us an additional $45 to put a super rush on the order to get it on time. So now I have to go to another store tomorrow to get this darn dress ordered and hope it comes in time. This dress was so not in the budget but it's my brother's wedding so I'll go with it. No wonder why I keep getting this feeling the wedding is going to be alot of drama.
> 
> But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.



Love the organizers. It's on my list of things to make. Are they cotton or a special material ?


----------



## Blyssfull

VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are great! I LOVED! those skirts you did for the Big Give awhile back. Love the extra little detail with the coins.



aboveH20 said:


> again!
> 
> I'll give a quick update and then go back and read.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on Wednesday.  I thought it was a fairly routine operation, kinda like tonsils or appendix (both of which I still have  ).  Five days later I can only whisper and I gag on liquids -- so I've been having Ensure and baby fruits.  Nothing like that diet to make you feel old!
> 
> I get the impression the doctor thinks I'm faking.  He was not happy that the nurses and I wanted me to stay an extra night.  I knew my husband would be a nervous wreck watching me to see if I'd choke in my sleep.



Glad to hear you're starting to feel better and able to eat a little something. I have thyroid disease and boy if I don't take my medicine, it's crazy. I can't think of words or get off the couch. For a long time, I just thought I was lazy but once they got my medication right I found out it was a different story. 



VBAndrea said:


> From dress rehearsal today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!I enjoyed seeing all the pictures you have shared with us. Love the one of you and Alexa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse7116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the replies regarding hoop size and machine preference.  I would have been here sooner but I was trying to catch up on the thread from the beginning of this one.  Goodness you ladies are talented!
> 
> I believe that DH has resigned himself that I am going to go forward with this and while it is not totally in the budget right now, I have some time to do more research and save my pennies.
> 
> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a table topper a friend and I redrafted from an antique block we saw at a quilt show.
> 
> Lastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Quilts!
> 
> 
> 
> pyrxtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost the other lot. I went to baseball and got distracted with the kids and forgot to bid higher before it ended.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that fabric. Greta job, I haven't attempted shorts yet. Should put that on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> great job on the quilts ! I don't know if I could do that, I'm having too much fun sewing little girl clothes right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Bog looks awesome ! I would love to make one of those. Is the embroidery all thread ? I can't imagine how much time that takes. Do you do it on another piece of fabric and then divide it onto your bag like that ?
> 
> So, since I fixed my Mother's machine I have been busy.
> 
> My Tiana dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bow better in the back than in the front where the pattern says to put it.
> 
> Love my Planter's Peanuts fabric from my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are all beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Meshell2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I was in the middle of a design when my machine screen just decided to freeze up!  This is the same machine that I just spend $75 on replacing the motor. I'm afraid this decade old machine may not be doing too well in the computer board department. The service guy that fixed it in Jan said he'd look at it....but he didn't sound too hopeful of finding the cause....It does of course come when we aren't looking at spending a lot of extra money right now, my car also just decided to shut off yesterday in the 95 degree heat, so that's either going to be an expensive fix or a new (to me) car. GRRRR.
> 
> So today after DS kindergarten interview we are going to go to walmart and buy a gift since I can't finish my project. Hopefully the car will make it.
> 
> On the up side my gender u/s is June 5th!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you are having!!
> 
> 
> 
> pyrxtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> love these. So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessMickey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Everyone's been busy and looks great! I just finished up my big give items.  A few weeks ago I posted a Star Wars car organizer, I finally finished the other. My youngest requested Lightning McQueen. I did change up one thing after I put them in the car. I initially used cord elastic on the top, I thought it would be pretty easy to be able to just slip it over the headrest. I didn't think it all the way through and once toys started getting put into the pockets the elastic started stretching quite a bit so I replaced the elastic with cording.
> 
> I was hoping to get more sewing done this week but that didn't happen. My soon to be sister in law called to see if I could be a bridesmaid in the wedding. I was initially planning on making my dress for the wedding so I guess that freed up some time but the wedding is next month and she only started planning the bridesmaid dresses this week. She picked a style and color out so I went to figure out what size and they said the color she chose it would be 12 weeks for the order to come in obviously that's not going to work. So she went to a different place and of course because it's last minute it's going to cost all of us an additional $45 to put a super rush on the order to get it on time. So now I have to go to another store tomorrow to get this darn dress ordered and hope it comes in time. This dress was so not in the budget but it's my brother's wedding so I'll go with it. No wonder why I keep getting this feeling the wedding is going to be alot of drama.
> 
> But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These are great!
> 
> 
> 
> ItsyBitsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to make re-useable rain ponchos. Does anyone know where I have find/ buy a pattern for this?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see if anyone answers... Tho I do have to say I saw some really cute ones at Target the other day for 5 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you sooooooooo much!  Absolutely perfect Beth (as usual!!).  You were very kind to help out with this
> 
> I thought SEU was supposed to be a pain.  But all I'd like is something to merge designs.  And free is good!  I honestly don't think I'd use it often.  It would have been nice for Amy's shirts though b/c with the names it all required two hoopings and it would have been much faster and easier to do it all in one.   Maybe you should give us a workshop on using SEU at Marianne's house!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad you like them! Don't hesitate to ask again.   The pain about SEU is that it is SLOOOOOW. I primarily use my netbook and it's really! slow on here. I put it on my husband's laptop and it's a lot faster. I'm actually debating on getting a tower computer just for my embroidery stuff. I'll be glad to give a tutorial at Marianne's. He takes his laptop when he travels tho, and right now he's over in Cali for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> jenseib said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask how to make the flip flops? I want to try this, but am clueless wher to start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am. I was inspired by someone else on the boards. I can't remember who, but theirs were awesome! Here's the webpage tutorial. Usually I put felt clippies in the middle but decided these looked cute without them.
> 
> http://ribbonspikes.wordpress.com/category/2-pinwheel-ribbon-spike-hair-bow-tutorial/
> 
> About the pillowcase dresses: I've made a couple. If I can sew them anyone can! I did buy a commercial pattern from Simplicity for 99cents when they were on sale. It gives you a couple versions and a cute pillowcase top/pant set.
> 
> 
> Ack! I think I missed some. Love all the dresses I've seen. LOVED the Baby shower photos. We're about to do one for my cousin. She's doing the mustache/little man theme. So I'm going to make the cupcake toppers/bottle water holders/ and I think I'm going to embroider a couple of onsies with the mustache design.
> 
> I forgot to grab Sandi's pics of her boys... love the outfits!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone. I need to stay home so I can stay caught up.. haha.. We're going back to see Caroline this weekend. No internet up there except some spots on my phone so I get so behind. :/
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessMickey

Thanks for all the compliments!!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks, I just realized looking at the picture I still have the snowscraper on the floor. I suppose it's finally time to take that out of the car. I like the style of the original dress better than the second. I'm not a huge fan of the color choice though. She picked fushia for the adults and tangerine for the little girls. I like the color pink and all but boy is this pink. One of the ladies I talked to on the phone yesterday said she hoped I looked good in pink. That didn't sound very encouraging to me. Here's the original.
> 
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...al-Party-Bridesmaids-Short-Bridesmaid-Dresses
> 
> Here's the new style.
> http://www.alfredangelo.com/collect...c9-de43-4942-bfa0-da77e21ebd65&pg=1&colorId1=
> 
> Oh, and she wants the sash to be orange.  My wedding I only had one attendant so I just let her pick the dress in the color of my choice. I went with a light purple.
> 
> 
> 
> pyrxtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the organizers. It's on my list of things to make. Are they cotton or a special material ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. They are just cotton. Each one has a character fabric for the pockets and a solid color for the front and back. Also bias tape on the top of the pockets and going around the outer edge.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dustykins

PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks for all the compliments!!
> 
> Oh, and she wants the sash to be orange.  My wedding I only had one attendant so I just let her pick the dress in the color of my choice. I went with a light purple.



We're doing a vow renewal this summer and our colors are fuschia and orange (and turquoise).  I love that combo.  It's bold, and it doesn't sound like it would look good together, but it really can look great.


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks, I just realized looking at the picture I still have the snowscraper on the floor. I suppose it's finally time to take that out of the car. I like the style of the original dress better than the second. I'm not a huge fan of the color choice though. She picked fushia for the adults and tangerine for the little girls. I like the color pink and all but boy is this pink. One of the ladies I talked to on the phone yesterday said she hoped I looked good in pink. That didn't sound very encouraging to me. Here's the original.
> 
> http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...al-Party-Bridesmaids-Short-Bridesmaid-Dresses
> 
> Here's the new style.
> http://www.alfredangelo.com/collect...c9-de43-4942-bfa0-da77e21ebd65&pg=1&colorId1=
> 
> Oh, and she wants the sash to be orange.  My wedding I only had one attendant so I just let her pick the dress in the color of my choice. I went with a light purple.



I like the first dress way better -- I'm not a fan of the one shoulder strap thing.  I think the orange sash will actually OK though -- better than it being entirely pink.  I recently saw a fabric with a white background that had orange and hot pink flowers on it and it was very cute.  I will have to scan a pic of pic of my purple dress for you.  You will be very thankful once you see what I had to wear.


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> Eeeeks on your machine and car!  Don't you just love it when everything seems to go at once!   I hope both were just having a bad day and start to behave appropriately.
> 
> So are you hoping for a boy or girl or are you indifferent?  I so wanted  a girl for #1 and it was a boy and for #2 I was very indifferent.  Another boy would have been fabulous so #1 would have a playmate but I still wanted a girl.  In the grand scheme of things, I realized it never really matters.  I love both my kids and wouldn't trade either -- I'm just sad we were never able to have more.



We are sort of indifferent since we have one of each (DS almost 6 now and DD 3) and love them both for their unique qualities.  I do want to sew/ shop though  either way this it for us most likely...and we have upset the balence in the household  

I was really surprised when we announced this pregnancy how many people assumed it was accidental sine we "had one of each" "the perfect family"  I didn't know there were any perfect families


----------



## PrincessMickey

Dustykins said:


> We're doing a vow renewal this summer and our colors are fuschia and orange (and turquoise).  I love that combo.  It's bold, and it doesn't sound like it would look good together, but it really can look great.





VBAndrea said:


> I like the first dress way better -- I'm not a fan of the one shoulder strap thing.  I think the orange sash will actually OK though -- better than it being entirely pink.  I recently saw a fabric with a white background that had orange and hot pink flowers on it and it was very cute.  I will have to scan a pic of pic of my purple dress for you.  You will be very thankful once you see what I had to wear.



Let me clarify and add more, I don't mind the pink and orange together, I think they go well together. To get the orange sash I have to order the extra sash separate which is considerably adds to the cost, I will be getting the fushia dress and then the orange sash. I have to order both items as a super rush  to ensure I get them on time. It will cost an additional $45 extra per item for the rush.


----------



## pyrxtc

Oh yeah, forgot to tell everyone I was able to find some Ni Hao, Kai-lan fabric on clearance at a Joann's. I bought the almost 3 yards they had left. I always loved watching that show with my kids. Can't wait to make something with it. nice cotton material.


----------



## Mouse7116

I really like the baby quilt! I enjoy seeing quilts that others have made. It's been a while since I quilted since the local Ronald McDonald House doesn't even take them anymore! (I donated lap quilts for children in wheelchair and they told me they had too many already) Maybe I should try a nursing home instead.


Project Linus is another organization that can always take quilts.  I don't think that they are terribly finicky on size either.

On a sewing note, today I picked up some patterns and a dinosaur knit and some Buzz Lightyear and coordinating to try my hand at some clothing construction.  Actually, I've coerced a friend into teaching me how to use her serger.  The knit will be cool weather pjs and the Buzz will hopefully be a bowling type shirt.  Wish me luck!  I'll be sure to post pictures however they turn out.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sorry for skipping some things, I will go back shortly to quote and comment on all your lovely projects, but I have a QUESTION for SANDI OR any other people experienced with sewing clothes from commercial patterns 

I picked up these 3 patterns today:

McCall's M5391





McCall's M6354





Vintage Vogue V8789





And I'm trying to begin figuring out what SIZE to sew for myself. I usually wear a size 4 or Small in RTW clothes, but when I use my measurements that I take (bust/waist/hip/etc.), according to the pattern sizing I would be a Large for the tunic, a size 14 for the vintage dress, and the shorts.  I even rechecked to make sure I was getting the measurements the right way, and I AM! I tried looking up the patterns on the pattern review site Sandi reccomended, and no one seemed to say the patterns are sized small  SO I guess I'm asking is it NORMAL that I would need to make such a bigger size off a pattern as opposed to something I buy off the rack??

SANDI HELP ME OUT! I KNOW you just sewed the Vintage Vogue recently!

okay, thanks so much for I am but a wee grasshopper. 
Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to tell everyone I was able to find some Ni Hao, Kai-lan fabric on clearance at a Joann's. I bought the almost 3 yards they had left. I always loved watching that show with my kids. Can't wait to make something with it. nice cotton material.



Yay for the Kai-lan fabric. I can't wait to see what you do with it.




Meshell2002 said:


> We are sort of indifferent since we have one of each (DS almost 6 now and DD 3) and love them both for their unique qualities.  I do want to sew/ shop though  either way this it for us most likely...and we have upset the balence in the household
> 
> I was really surprised when we announced this pregnancy how many people assumed it was accidental sine we "had one of each" "the perfect family"  I didn't know there were any perfect families





Meshell2002 said:


> Oh man I was in the middle of a design when my machine screen just decided to freeze up!  This is the same machine that I just spend $75 on replacing the motor. I'm afraid this decade old machine may not be doing too well in the computer board department. The service guy that fixed it in Jan said he'd look at it....but he didn't sound too hopeful of finding the cause....It does of course come when we aren't looking at spending a lot of extra money right now, my car also just decided to shut off yesterday in the 95 degree heat, so that's either going to be an expensive fix or a new (to me) car. GRRRR.
> 
> So today after DS kindergarten interview we are going to go to walmart and buy a gift since I can't finish my project.:Hopefully the car will make it.
> 
> On the up side my gender u/s is June 5th!



I completely understand what you mean. We have four kiddos and every time we would announce a new pregnancy I swear people would speak before even THINKING. I don't know how many times I heard comments like "better you than me." of course, in a way i couldn't agree MORE with their statement! Oh and sorry to hear about your botched sewing project. I HATE it when I have to toss something I've been working on. Hopefully it won't cost too much to get your machine going again.



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks for all the compliments!!
> Thanks, I just realized looking at the picture I still have the snowscraper on the floor. I suppose it's finally time to take that out of the car. I like the style of the original dress better than the second. I'm not a huge fan of the color choice though. She picked fushia for the adults and tangerine for the little girls. I like the color pink and all but boy is this pink. One of the ladies I talked to on the phone yesterday said she hoped I looked good in pink. That didn't sound very encouraging to me. Here's the original.
> 
> Oh, and she wants the sash to be orange. My wedding I only had one attendant so I just let her pick the dress in the color of my choice. I went with a light purple.





PrincessMickey said:


> But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.



I must admit, what you are experiencing is one of the biggest reasons I'm happy that everyone I know is now MARRIED! Sorry you are getting the run-around on the dress and it's going to end up costing you so much. HOWEVER, I also want to add that your car organizers look great!



PurpleEars said:


> So just a little bit of an update on our August trip. I have totally dropped the idea of doing a PTR. There is no way I can keep up with one (I barely keep up with this thread as it is!) and I realized I hate sharing info about my family to others. I actually started writing the PTR and I simply didn't feel comfortable posting it. Oh well, I will just lurk on others' PTR instead! The second update is that we decided not to rent DVC this time. It's simply too late in the game for not doing split stays. We have the free dining package at Coronado Springs and we know we will like it there (our 5th time staying there). At least that's one more thing settled for our trip!



I'm sure you will have a WONDERFUL trip nonetheless!  




Blyssfull said:


> *OhMyGoodness, I'm ridiculously behind. I came over to post my tinkerbell fun for Andrea that I finally finished up today! Thanks for asking me to do this, it inspired me to try something new!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And I just couldn't resist... She now has a complete Tinkerbell outfit. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 6 pages behind.. YIKES!



OH this came out adorable! WONDERFUL job!



pyrxtc said:


> My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.





pyrxtc said:


> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



The taggie blankets and kid's clothes are great! Sorry I had to take out a bunch of pictures because I had too many quoted, but I left the circus dress because I like that one the best. The fabric is VERY cute, and it's just not something you'd see everyday, kwim? My favorite part is the big top stripe in the middle! SO CUTE!



DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then - a teaser photo for my Launch bag:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I already commented (I think?) on the tigger bag. It's Great/Fantastic/Awesome/Etc. and I can't wait to see what the launch bag turns out to be!



Mouse7116 said:


> Thank you for all the replies regarding hoop size and machine preference.  I would have been here sooner but I was trying to catch up on the thread from the beginning of this one.  Goodness you ladies are talented!
> 
> I believe that DH has resigned himself that I am going to go forward with this and while it is not totally in the budget right now, I have some time to do more research and save my pennies.
> 
> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a block from a quilt I made for a dear friend of mine that I haven't quilted yet because I have an error somewhere as the top is not squaring up correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a table topper a friend and I redrafted from an antique block we saw at a quilt show.
> 
> Lastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!



Everything looks great but I LOVE the Christmas tree quilt block! Great fabric combinations for that one!



Sandi S said:


> I finished up the boy-wear after dinner and got the little monsters to model for me (and my new camera, a Nikon D3100, came - happy Mother's Day to me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to dig through the fabric and decide on my next endeavor!



LOVE IT!!! the Mickey board shorts are so cute but I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Snoopy set. Truth be told, he (Snoopy) was/is my first love. (NO ONE TROW ROCKS AT ME!!!!)



dianemom2 said:


> This is the week for surgery.  I am having some minor surgery in the morning.  I will probably only be out of the loop for tomorrow.  But I am sure that will mean that I will have pages and pages of beautiful things to see when I get back in here.



I'm sure your surgery is already over, but praying for a speedy recovery for you.


WHICH REMINDS ME OH CHERYL hope you are continuing to recover and getting more food down.



VBAndrea said:


> Here are just a few pics from the play.  The Wicked Witch and Tin Man are tall 5th graders.  Lion is a 4th grader -- I made his mane and did his makeup (much to his protest!).  And one pic with me in it and one of Alexa wearing Daddy's cap.  And this concludes the Dorothy series  --  I won't bore you all with any more photos.  The play went great and all the kids did super -- I don't think a single child missed any lines.



Oh thank you so much for sharing these pictures with us. Looks like it was a great play. LOVE the one with your DD wearing her daddy's hat. So precious!

Okay, that should catch me back up!
Sunshine


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for skipping some things, I will go back shortly to quote and comment on all your lovely projects, but I have a QUESTION for SANDI OR any other people experienced with sewing clothes from commercial patterns
> 
> I picked up these 3 patterns today:
> 
> McCall's M5391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCall's M6354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Vogue V8789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to begin figuring out what SIZE to sew for myself. I usually wear a size 4 or Small in RTW clothes, but when I use my measurements that I take (bust/waist/hip/etc.), according to the pattern sizing I would be a Large for the tunic, a size 14 for the vintage dress, and the shorts.  I even rechecked to make sure I was getting the measurements the right way, and I AM! I tried looking up the patterns on the pattern review site Sandi reccomended, and no one seemed to say the patterns are sized small  SO I guess I'm asking is it NORMAL that I would need to make such a bigger size off a pattern as opposed to something I buy off the rack??
> 
> SANDI HELP ME OUT! I KNOW you just sewed the Vintage Vogue recently!
> 
> okay, thanks so much for I am but a wee grasshopper.
> Sunshine



I have been sewing pretty much all commercial patterns and as far as I can tell, they run pretty much at the size they say on the back if you follow the seam instructions. 

I would say to pin a mock up together of a light muslin or cheaper fabric and then see if that fits you. You will need help with it. That is what I plan to do with my dress I want to make soon.



smile5sunshine said:


> Yay for the Kai-lan fabric. I can't wait to see what you do with it.
> 
> The taggie blankets and kid's clothes are great! Sorry I had to take out a bunch of pictures because I had too many quoted, but I left the circus dress because I like that one the best. The fabric is VERY cute, and it's just not something you'd see everyday, kwim? My favorite part is the big top stripe in the middle! SO CUTE!
> 
> Sunshine



I know there were tons of pictures, sorry. The striped fabric is actually the entire underskirt. The circus part is just a cover pinafore and completely removable. so when she walks it should show a lot more. I really do need someone who will model the clothes for me. I LOVE that you picked up that the stripes is the big top. My DD actually asked what peanuts have to do with the circus.

I saw that fabric at the clearance store and wanted it but left it the first time, when it was still there when I went back a week later, uncut, I knew I had to buy it. I have about 3 yards of each left. Maybe a little more of the yellow.


----------



## ivey_family

Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!



I didn't grab both posts, but all the boy stuff is super cute!



VBAndrea said:


>



It looks like the play was a big success!  Love the pic of you and Alexa!



dianemom2 said:


> This is the week for surgery.  I am having some minor surgery in the morning.  I will probably only be out of the loop for tomorrow.  But I am sure that will mean that I will have pages and pages of beautiful things to see when I get back in here.



I hope you're recovering well, Diane!



Mouse7116 said:


> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!



All the quilts are very pretty!



DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then - a teaser photo for my Launch bag:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> D~



Tigger is adorable!  Love all those bright colors.  And that dotted fabric is great!  Can't wait to see the whole bag!



pyrxtc said:


> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front



All the outfits are beautiful, but the circus dress is a showstopper! Those are great fabrics!  What a great idea to make some bigger items now!




Meshell2002 said:


> Oh man I was in the middle of a design when my machine screen just decided to freeze up!  This is the same machine that I just spend $75 on replacing the motor. I'm afraid this decade old machine may not be doing too well in the computer board department. The service guy that fixed it in Jan said he'd look at it....but he didn't sound too hopeful of finding the cause....It does of course come when we aren't looking at spending a lot of extra money right now, my car also just decided to shut off yesterday in the 95 degree heat, so that's either going to be an expensive fix or a new (to me) car. GRRRR.
> 
> So today after DS kindergarten interview we are going to go to walmart and buy a gift since I can't finish my project. Hopefully the car will make it.
> 
> On the up side my gender u/s is June 5th!



I'm sorry you've had car and machine troubles!  That's never fun.  What fun about your ultrasound.  We never found out ahead of time, but I SOO loved seeing the baby for that brief moment!



Blyssfull said:


> *And I just couldn't resist... She now has a complete Tinkerbell outfit. *



Those are all really cute!  I love the flip-flops!



PrincessMickey said:


>



Both of those turned out great!  We have a store bought one with elastic and the kids pull on it all the time.  Good call on the cording!




smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for skipping some things, I will go back shortly to quote and comment on all your lovely projects, but I have a QUESTION for SANDI OR any other people experienced with sewing clothes from commercial patterns
> 
> I picked up these 3 patterns today:
> 
> And I'm trying to begin figuring out what SIZE to sew for myself. I usually wear a size 4 or Small in RTW clothes, but when I use my measurements that I take (bust/waist/hip/etc.), according to the pattern sizing I would be a Large for the tunic, a size 14 for the vintage dress, and the shorts.  I even rechecked to make sure I was getting the measurements the right way, and I AM! I tried looking up the patterns on the pattern review site Sandi reccomended, and no one seemed to say the patterns are sized small  SO I guess I'm asking is it NORMAL that I would need to make such a bigger size off a pattern as opposed to something I buy off the rack??
> 
> SANDI HELP ME OUT! I KNOW you just sewed the Vintage Vogue recently!
> 
> okay, thanks so much for I am but a wee grasshopper.
> Sunshine



I've done quite a bit of sewing with commercial patterns.  It's always a bit of a shock to the system to compare ready to wear sizing to pattern sizing.    I usually wear a much larger size in patterns.  Before cutting something out, I would do some careful flat pattern measuring.  A muslin is also never a bad idea rather than spoil expensive fabric.  I have found that most patterns need some kind of adjustment for a good fit.

Regards,
C.


----------



## Meshell2002

smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for skipping some things, I will go back shortly to quote and comment on all your lovely projects, but I have a QUESTION for SANDI OR any other people experienced with sewing clothes from commercial patterns
> 
> I picked up these 3 patterns today:
> 
> McCall's M5391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCall's M6354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Vogue V8789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to begin figuring out what SIZE to sew for myself. I usually wear a size 4 or Small in RTW clothes, but when I use my measurements that I take (bust/waist/hip/etc.), according to the pattern sizing I would be a Large for the tunic, a size 14 for the vintage dress, and the shorts.  I even rechecked to make sure I was getting the measurements the right way, and I AM! I tried looking up the patterns on the pattern review site Sandi reccomended, and no one seemed to say the patterns are sized small  SO I guess I'm asking is it NORMAL that I would need to make such a bigger size off a pattern as opposed to something I buy off the rack??
> 
> SANDI HELP ME OUT! I KNOW you just sewed the Vintage Vogue recently!
> 
> okay, thanks so much for I am but a wee grasshopper.
> Sunshine



It is very common to be totally off from your RTW size when dealing with commercial patterns. I always go by the FINISHED measurements listed on the pattern (I know simplicity and mccalls furnish this I havn't sewn a Vogue lately)

If you are bigger than a B cup your shirt & upper dress sizing may be tricky....typically if you are and the pattern is really fitted (I'm thinking of that vogue dress pattern you had) you will probably need a full bust adjustment. It makes a world of difference in the fit. It seems complicated at first but once you learn your alterations they are the same every time you make something....so it's worth the time to learn.

I highly recommend "Fit for Real People" by Patti Palmer it's a great fitting book that shows you how and why patterns are what they are....and how to fix them.


----------



## Piper

smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for skipping some things, I will go back shortly to quote and comment on all your lovely projects, but I have a QUESTION for SANDI OR any other people experienced with sewing clothes from commercial patterns
> 
> Vintage Vogue V8789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to begin figuring out what SIZE to sew for myself. I usually wear a size 4 or Small in RTW clothes, but when I use my measurements that I take (bust/waist/hip/etc.), according to the pattern sizing I would be a Large for the tunic, a size 14 for the vintage dress, and the shorts.  I even rechecked to make sure I was getting the measurements the right way, and I AM! I tried looking up the patterns on the pattern review site Sandi reccomended, and no one seemed to say the patterns are sized small  SO I guess I'm asking is it NORMAL that I would need to make such a bigger size off a pattern as opposed to something I buy off the rack??
> 
> SANDI HELP ME OUT! I KNOW you just sewed the Vintage Vogue recently!
> 
> okay, thanks so much for I am but a wee grasshopper.
> Sunshine



I would definitely go with the measurements on the patterns--not the size.  Especially on the vintage, the sizes aren't the same.  When I was a teen-ager, I weighed 103 and was 5' 7 1/2" and I wore a size 10 in patterns and clothes.  Over the years, the sizes got smaller for the same measurements.  By the time I was in my 20's, I was the same height and weight and wore a size 5, then a 3, then a 1 as the sizes changed.

sighing~~~~those were the days BC (before cortizone.)


----------



## dianemom2

Hi Everybody,
I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!

I can’t keep up with our TR, much less this fun thread...BUT, I know that Lynn posted a request for hospital gowns for my little Princess here and we received two pretty gowns today that made Lisa have the BIGGEST smile! She is THRILLED to wear something else besides those ugly green gowns at the hospital. I wanted to share their hard work with  you. I know Lynn, Andrea and Amy M are also sending Lisa gowns and we are grateful to Flora for offering! Lisa will be admitted Mother’s Day for surgery on May 15. We welcome your prayers please.

These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.







































​​​*​


----------



## billwendy

Hi everyone!!

Just a reminder that the ship date for Justin's big give is TOMORROW!!! YAY!!!!

So excited for this adorable loving family!!!!

Please let me know if you are having difficulty. The ship date for this is important as they live in Canada!!

Thanks!!


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to tell everyone I was able to find some Ni Hao, Kai-lan fabric on clearance at a Joann's. I bought the almost 3 yards they had left. I always loved watching that show with my kids. Can't wait to make something with it. nice cotton material.


Very cute!  



smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for skipping some things, I will go back shortly to quote and comment on all your lovely projects, but I have a QUESTION for SANDI OR any other people experienced with sewing clothes from commercial patterns
> 
> I picked up these 3 patterns today:
> 
> McCall's M5391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCall's M6354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Vogue V8789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to begin figuring out what SIZE to sew for myself. I usually wear a size 4 or Small in RTW clothes, but when I use my measurements that I take (bust/waist/hip/etc.), according to the pattern sizing I would be a Large for the tunic, a size 14 for the vintage dress, and the shorts.  I even rechecked to make sure I was getting the measurements the right way, and I AM! I tried looking up the patterns on the pattern review site Sandi reccomended, and no one seemed to say the patterns are sized small  SO I guess I'm asking is it NORMAL that I would need to make such a bigger size off a pattern as opposed to something I buy off the rack??
> 
> SANDI HELP ME OUT! I KNOW you just sewed the Vintage Vogue recently!
> 
> okay, thanks so much for I am but a wee grasshopper.
> Sunshine


I can not help you one bit on sizing.  I wonder if pattern manufacturers didn't decrease their sizes when the garment industry did   I agree with Piper -- I'm 20 pounds heavier now than when I got married 13 years ago, yet I now wear the same size or a size smaller.  And they've done the same with kids' clothes -- I just bought my son some size L shirts on clearance and it will probably be a few years before he can wear them!

Nonetheless, I love your pattern selection!  I would love all of those!



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.


OMG!!!  I am so thankful you are OK -- that sounds so incredibly scary.  I am glad you were in good hands in the hospital.  I hope you get your rest for now and the energy will come in time.  



blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> I cant keep up with our TR, much less this fun thread...BUT, I know that Lynn posted a request for hospital gowns for my little Princess here and we received two pretty gowns today that made Lisa have the BIGGEST smile! She is THRILLED to wear something else besides those ugly green gowns at the hospital. I wanted to share their hard work with  you. I know Lynn, Andrea and Amy M are also sending Lisa gowns and we are grateful to Flora for offering! Lisa will be admitted Mothers Day for surgery on May 15. We welcome your prayers please.
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*​



They look great!  I am so glad you posted pics of Lisa modeling them!  Are they long enough?  This was a big dilemma for all of us!  

Who is this "Andrea" you are speaking of?  But I am hopeful your package from Isa will arrive tomorrow.  It might not thanks to the garage door situation.  For those who don't know, I wanted to mail my package first thing Thursday morning but on Wed night my garage door broke with my car inside.  The door could only be opened 1.5 feet.  It wasn't repaired until noon on Thursday so my package got out a few hours later than I intended.  And then, to top it off, I mailed Lisa B's fleece blankets (for the orphanage) at the same time and when I put hers in the self serve shoot I apparently jammed it   So they told me to just set Judy's package on the end of the counter.  I hope someone took it right away and that it's not still sitting on the end of the counter!  And to top it off, the lady behind me at the self serve thingie gave me a snotty look b/c then she too had to walk her package down to the counter.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.



glad they caught it when they did and hope for a swift recovery.


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.



Glad everything is good now and everything was taken care of. Will keep you i my prayers and hope ou start getting your energy back soon.



blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> I cant keep up with our TR, much less this fun thread...BUT, I know that Lynn posted a request for hospital gowns for my little Princess here and we received two pretty gowns today that made Lisa have the BIGGEST smile! She is THRILLED to wear something else besides those ugly green gowns at the hospital. I wanted to share their hard work with  you. I know Lynn, Andrea and Amy M are also sending Lisa gowns and we are grateful to Flora for offering! Lisa will be admitted Mothers Day for surgery on May 15. We welcome your prayers please.
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*​



Those look great and definately much better than hospital issued gowns. I'll be praying everything goes well for Lisa.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> FYI, I found a free tut for a microwave bowl holder -- I haven't tried it and it's not perfectly detailed, but looks doable.  I want to buy the microwave batting stuff before trying it (and that likely will not happen within the next week).  Thought I would share though in case anyone is interested:
> http://www.quiltinaday.com/community/topic.asp?forum=3&topic=24991



Thanks Andrea for posting the link. I almost bought some tater batting today and then conveniced myself not to get them (not sufficiently on sale for my taste).



PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks, I just realized looking at the picture I still have the snowscraper on the floor. I suppose it's finally time to take that out of the car. I like the style of the original dress better than the second. I'm not a huge fan of the color choice though. She picked fushia for the adults and tangerine for the little girls. I like the color pink and all but boy is this pink. One of the ladies I talked to on the phone yesterday said she hoped I looked good in pink. That didn't sound very encouraging to me.
> 
> Oh, and she wants the sash to be orange.  My wedding I only had one attendant so I just let her pick the dress in the color of my choice. I went with a light purple.



I have to say I like the first one better too. My first thought on the second one was "I don't think it will look too flattering on most figures." I hope you will look fab in the dress!

I guess I was a really lazy bride. I just picked out the colour of the flowers and told my maid of honour (I only had one attendant as well) to go and get whatever she wanted, as long as it went with the flowers. She went with a beautiful light purple and she didn't get stuck with a dress she won't ever wear again.

Oh and I had to laugh at your snowscrapper comment because we leave the snow brush in the car year round.



Meshell2002 said:


> We are sort of indifferent since we have one of each (DS almost 6 now and DD 3) and love them both for their unique qualities.  I do want to sew/ shop though  either way this it for us most likely...and we have upset the balence in the household
> 
> I was really surprised when we announced this pregnancy how many people assumed it was accidental sine we "had one of each" "the perfect family"  I didn't know there were any perfect families



I think you have the right attitude regarding the gender of your baby. How rude for people to make assumptions about your pregnancy! It is none of their business. What is a "perfect family" anyway? I doubt I have seen one - every family has their ups and downs.



Mouse7116 said:


> Project Linus is another organization that can always take quilts.  I don't think that they are terribly finicky on size either.
> 
> On a sewing note, today I picked up some patterns and a dinosaur knit and some Buzz Lightyear and coordinating to try my hand at some clothing construction.  Actually, I've coerced a friend into teaching me how to use her serger.  The knit will be cool weather pjs and the Buzz will hopefully be a bowling type shirt.  Wish me luck!  I'll be sure to post pictures however they turn out.



Thanks. I have donated to Project Linus in the past but the local chapter seem to be more into crochet blankets. Right now I am happy with just doing the BG's as my creative outlet.

Sergers are great tools to have. I am sure you will master it in no time, especially with your friend's help. I can't wait to see the finished products!



smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for skipping some things, I will go back shortly to quote and comment on all your lovely projects, but I have a QUESTION for SANDI OR any other people experienced with sewing clothes from commercial patterns
> 
> And I'm trying to begin figuring out what SIZE to sew for myself. I usually wear a size 4 or Small in RTW clothes, but when I use my measurements that I take (bust/waist/hip/etc.), according to the pattern sizing I would be a Large for the tunic, a size 14 for the vintage dress, and the shorts.  I even rechecked to make sure I was getting the measurements the right way, and I AM! I tried looking up the patterns on the pattern review site Sandi reccomended, and no one seemed to say the patterns are sized small  SO I guess I'm asking is it NORMAL that I would need to make such a bigger size off a pattern as opposed to something I buy off the rack??
> 
> SANDI HELP ME OUT! I KNOW you just sewed the Vintage Vogue recently!
> 
> okay, thanks so much for I am but a wee grasshopper.
> Sunshine



I have a totally different take on this. I would say go with the finished garment sizes and determine which size to make. I have gone with my measurements on those envelopes in the past and things ALWAYS ended up too big (except when I was "overly optimistic" about my measurement). Yes, I use 5/8" seam allowances, so that's not the issue. Now, I look at the finished sizes on the actual pattern pieces (for bust, waist and hip) and decide which one to make depending on the style (wearing ease). My trumpet skirt using a Simplicity pattern was my off the rack size + 4. That formula seem to have held true over the last 15 years or so (since I started sewing, really). 



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm sure you will have a WONDERFUL trip nonetheless!
> Sunshine



Thanks. I am sure we will as well. A day at Disney is better than a day at work, right? The funny thing is that we are already talking about taking another trip in December 2013!



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.



I am so glad that the problem happened in hospital! How scary! I hope you will recover quickly from this point on. Will you need the port put back in at some point? 



blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> I cant keep up with our TR, much less this fun thread...BUT, I know that Lynn posted a request for hospital gowns for my little Princess here and we received two pretty gowns today that made Lisa have the BIGGEST smile! She is THRILLED to wear something else besides those ugly green gowns at the hospital. I wanted to share their hard work with  you. I know Lynn, Andrea and Amy M are also sending Lisa gowns and we are grateful to Flora for offering! Lisa will be admitted Mothers Day for surgery on May 15. We welcome your prayers please.
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*​



Oh I am so glad that princess Lisa will have nice comfy hospital gowns to wear! I felt terrible that I couldn't help you out with the gowns - the shipping cost would have been >$50 even if I had the gowns made the day after we chatted. I will be praying for Lisa, your family, and Lisa's medical team over the next few days.


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for skipping some things, I will go back shortly to quote and comment on all your lovely projects, but I have a QUESTION for SANDI OR any other people experienced with sewing clothes from commercial patterns
> 
> I picked up these 3 patterns today:
> 
> McCall's M5391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCall's M6354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Vogue V8789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to begin figuring out what SIZE to sew for myself. I usually wear a size 4 or Small in RTW clothes, but when I use my measurements that I take (bust/waist/hip/etc.), according to the pattern sizing I would be a Large for the tunic, a size 14 for the vintage dress, and the shorts.  I even rechecked to make sure I was getting the measurements the right way, and I AM! I tried looking up the patterns on the pattern review site Sandi reccomended, and no one seemed to say the patterns are sized small  SO I guess I'm asking is it NORMAL that I would need to make such a bigger size off a pattern as opposed to something I buy off the rack??
> 
> SANDI HELP ME OUT! I KNOW you just sewed the Vintage Vogue recently!
> 
> okay, thanks so much for I am but a wee grasshopper.
> Sunshine



The pattern industry standardized their sizing (among the big 4 - Simplicity (by extension, now New Look, too), McCall's, Butterick, and Vogue) about 40 years ago. The pattern that has held most true for me was to go two sizes up from RTW, BUT you need to pay attention to the finished garment measurements, consider your fabric,and how you want the garment to fit. 

I'm extra gifted in the bust, so I did a large amount of altering to the bodice of the dress - add length, not just width if you need to adjust the bust. I have made that shorts pattern and they are pretty true to the size as far as using your measurements matched up with the pattern.

I would highly recommend checking out Pattern Review and see how the pattern worked out for other people.



Meshell2002 said:


> It is very common to be totally off from your RTW size when dealing with commercial patterns. I always go by the FINISHED measurements listed on the pattern (I know simplicity and mccalls furnish this I havn't sewn a Vogue lately)
> 
> If you are bigger than a B cup your shirt & upper dress sizing may be tricky....typically if you are and the pattern is really fitted (I'm thinking of that vogue dress pattern you had) you will probably need a full bust adjustment. It makes a world of difference in the fit. It seems complicated at first but once you learn your alterations they are the same every time you make something....so it's worth the time to learn.
> 
> I highly recommend "Fit for Real People" by Patti Palmer it's a great fitting book that shows you how and why patterns are what they are....and how to fix them.



Get that book!!



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.



Scary! I'm glad you are okay. Get some rest.

I stitched out a really cute Aloha Minnie Mouse onto a dress for me - I'll take a picture after I add Mickey playing a ukelele under a palm tree...


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.



Many prayers being sent your way.

Judy sending prayers to Lisa too.

I have been reading along but am so crazy busy catching up on things right now.


----------



## Sandi S

I'm making a custom for me today...it's a knit dress with a red and blue tropical-looking floral from The Fabric Fairy (someone recently used scraps of this in a project) and a red with white aloha Mickey & Minnie print knit. I appliqued a hula Minnie on one side of the skirt and I'm am stitching out a hula Mickey on the other side right now (he's sitting under a palm tree strumming a ukelele). I'm really excited b/c the dress is cute before the embroidery, but it will be really fun when I get it finished. Why should the kids have all the fun?


----------



## Sandi S

My aloha dress! The pattern is from an old Burda (circa 1994) and the appliques are from Sweet Pea (Minnie) and Bows and Clothes (Mickey).


----------



## dianemom2

blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*​


Thanks for the good wishes.  Lisa's hospital gowns are so cute and much nicer than the green ones they give you when you check in!  Praying that her stay at the hospital goes smoothly!



VBAndrea said:


> Very cute!
> OMG!!!  I am so thankful you are OK -- that sounds so incredibly scary.  I am glad you were in good hands in the hospital.  I hope you get your rest for now and the energy will come in time.


Thanks!  I am already starting to feel better.



pyrxtc said:


> glad they caught it when they did and hope for a swift recovery.


Thanks!



PrincessMickey said:


> Glad everything is good now and everything was taken care of. Will keep you i my prayers and hope ou start getting your energy back soon.


Thanks!  I am definitely starting to feel better today.



PurpleEars said:


> I am so glad that the problem happened in hospital! How scary! I hope you will recover quickly from this point on. Will you need the port put back in at some point?


It was quite scary!  I am glad that they didn't tell my husband until it was over because he would have been a mess while he was waiting for them to tell him I was ok.  I won't have the port put back in until I need it again.  There is  maintenance/care that goes with having a port so since I am currently in remission I'd rather not have to deal with it.



cogero said:


> Many prayers being sent your way.


Thanks 



Sandi S said:


> My aloha dress! The pattern is from an old Burda (circa 1994) and the appliques are from Sweet Pea (Minnie) and Bows and Clothes (Mickey).


I love your aloha dress.  I was the one who used that fabric in a scrap box creation.  I like how it turned out with your Minnie and Mickey appliqued onto it.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom said:


> OK a little off topic here.....
> A few months ago I mentioned that my DD was expecting her first baby. I have to send a huge thank you to SallyfromDE for my pinterest invite because I took the beautiful ideas and planned Rachel's shower. Anyway, I stopped posting because Rachel is on the boards and the shower was a surprise, I don't know how planning a party consumed my life but it did. I had nothing to post because what little I was sewing was for the party. Now that it's over I can share the pictures with you.
> 
> The shower was held at my Mom's house, Rachel thought we were going to work around Grandmoms house and then have dinner for my nephews6th birthday. We stopped on the way at the dollar store and bought 10 birthday balloons and I made sure I was busy so she had to carry them! She walked in with all the balloons and everyone yelled surprise! She never saw it coming
> Here she is with my Mom pinning on her corsage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It's a boy banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Baby Boy Blue Punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I made a tricycle diaper and the blocks with baby pics of Rachel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Diaper Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is where she sat to open her gifts. This is a very old rocking chair that had a very dark finish on it. My Mom stripped the finish and refinished it in a cherry wood finish so it better matches the crib. It still looks dark in this picture but it's much lighter than it was and know has a red hue to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> We set up 3 tables and had lunch on the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My youngest daughter, Abby, made the cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I bought white frames at Target and glued lace ribbon to them, put different sayings in them and put them throughout the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> The birds say best wishes and advice for Rachel, and each guest filled out one or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> My Mom made wreaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I made an outfit with matching bonnet and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Love the ducky buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.


*oh my goodness! i love it ALL!!! specially the banner and the framed sayings/poems! we had a ducky shower for my 1st grndson too! love that theme for lil boys! th eblue and yellow are perfect! that cake was so pretty and i loved the wreaths too! great job on everythng and i too love pinterest,a world of ideas right at your fingertips! we are in the process of planning a Minnie Mouse shower for my newest grandchild Liberty! everything in b/w damask and hot pink and MInnie Heads!!! even the kids at the shower get to play pin the bow on minnies head! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

pyrxtc said:


> I lost the other lot. I went to baseball and got distracted with the kids and forgot to bid higher before it ended.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that fabric. Greta job, I haven't attempted shorts yet. Should put that on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> great job on the quilts ! I don't know if I could do that, I'm having too much fun sewing little girl clothes right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Bog looks awesome ! I would love to make one of those. Is the embroidery all thread ? I can't imagine how much time that takes. Do you do it on another piece of fabric and then divide it onto your bag like that ?
> 
> So, since I fixed my Mother's machine I have been busy.
> 
> My Tiana dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bow better in the back than in the front where the pattern says to put it.
> 
> Love my Planter's Peanuts fabric from my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.


OMGOODNESS I LOVE IT ALL!! is the Tiana dress the McCall's pattern #6271 'LolaLou'? i have had that pattern for awhile but not tried it yet.... what's the 'frustration' level on that pattern? hehe
 also is the Repunzel McCall's 6062? i have that one too and lOVE IT! i have used it so many times the edges are worn from pinning! it is so versatile and easy!!!and the capri's and kerchief can be paired with so many other outfits! again love your outfits! the fabrics are wonderful...


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.


*oh no! so scary...so glad you are ok!!! prayers you are feeling better soon! and yes it is so good you were in the or when this happened! *


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Just checking in here, I've been delinquent for months.   I've got a trip planned for a weekend in June with my sister and our kids.  My 11yo nephew is willing To put up with his crazy aunt, and will wear whatever custom t-shirts I make for him, and my sister and DD's are always ready. 

Just thought I'd say hi as I lurk here again.


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> My aloha dress! The pattern is from an old Burda (circa 1994) and the appliques are from Sweet Pea (Minnie) and Bows and Clothes (Mickey).


That is really cute -- I quite like the style of the dress.


----------



## pyrxtc

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> OMGOODNESS I LOVE IT ALL!! is the Tiana dress the McCall's pattern #6271 'LolaLou'? i have had that pattern for awhile but not tried it yet.... what's the 'frustration' level on that pattern? hehe
> also is the Repunzel McCall's 6062? i have that one too and lOVE IT! i have used it so many times the edges are worn from pinning! it is so versatile and easy!!!and the capri's and kerchief can be paired with so many other outfits! again love your outfits! the fabrics are wonderful...



yup, 6271. All of frustration was because I broke my mother's machine doing the top and then got a cruddy replacement that went back in 3 days. Once I fixed my mother's machine it went really smooth and was pretty easy. I bought another copy of the pattern so I could make a different size too.


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> My aloha dress! The pattern is from an old Burda (circa 1994) and the appliques are from Sweet Pea (Minnie) and Bows and Clothes (Mickey).




This is supercute! I agree, adults can and DO wear customs too!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Just checking in here, I've been delinquent for months.   I've got a trip planned for a weekend in June with my sister and our kids.  My 11yo nephew is willing To put up with his crazy aunt, and will wear whatever custom t-shirts I make for him, and my sister and DD's are always ready.
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi as I lurk here again.



Welcome back and I hope to see your work more often 

Diane - I thought I got your quote but I must have lost it. I am glad that you are feeling better. I truly hope that you won't need to have the port replaced and you remain in remission.

Since tomorrow is Mother's Day - please allow me to say: Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers, grandmothers, and/or women who serve in a "mother" role to others. I hope you will have a lovely and relaxing day. Even though your family may not say so, I am sure they truly appreciate everything you do each and every day!


----------



## cogero

Happy Mother's Day!!!

I will be at a dance competition all day aren't I a good Mommy


----------



## blessedmom4

The DIS boards freaked out as I tried to respond, I hope this works!




VBAndrea said:


> They look great!  I am so glad you posted pics of Lisa modeling them!  Are they long enough?  This was a big dilemma for all of us!
> *PLENTY long enough and so cute...going to share yours and Lynn's shortly! They are all perfect!*
> Who is this "Andrea" you are speaking of?  But I am hopeful your package from Isa will arrive tomorrow.  It might not thanks to the garage door situation.  For those who don't know, I wanted to mail my package first thing Thursday morning but on Wed night my garage door broke with my car inside.  The door could only be opened 1.5 feet.  It wasn't repaired until noon on Thursday so my package got out a few hours later than I intended.  And then, to top it off, I mailed Lisa B's fleece blankets (for the orphanage) at the same time and when I put hers in the self serve shoot I apparently jammed it   So they told me to just set Judy's package on the end of the counter.  I hope someone took it right away and that it's not still sitting on the end of the counter!  And to top it off, the lady behind me at the self serve thingie gave me a snotty look b/c then she too had to walk her package down to the counter.



*It arrived today Miss ISA!...now explain THAT!!!  So glad your door is fixed.*



PrincessMickey said:


> Those look great and definately much better than hospital issued gowns. I'll be praying everything goes well for Lisa.


*Thank you so much! * 


PurpleEars said:


> Oh I am so glad that princess Lisa will have nice comfy hospital gowns to wear! I felt terrible that I couldn't help you out with the gowns - the shipping cost would have been >$50 even if I had the gowns made the day after we chatted. I will be praying for Lisa, your family, and Lisa's medical team over the next few days.


*Thank you, you are such a sweetheart! I am SOOOO glad you didn't try to make Lisa any, that would have been  for postage!*


cogero said:


> Judy sending prayers to Lisa too.


*THANK YOU Chiara!*


dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes.  Lisa's hospital gowns are so cute and much nicer than the green ones they give you when you check in!  Praying that her stay at the hospital goes smoothly!
> 
> *Thank you for the prayers Diane. I am relieved to hear you are feeling better as well and will keep the prayers coming for you.
> *
> 
> It was quite scary!  I am glad that they didn't tell my husband until it was over because he would have been a mess while he was waiting for them to tell him I was ok.  I won't have the port put back in until I need it again.  There is  maintenance/care that goes with having a port so since I am currently in remission I'd rather not have to deal with it.
> 
> *May you NEVER need another port!*





DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *oh my goodness! i love it ALL!!! specially the banner and the framed sayings/poems! we had a ducky shower for my 1st grndson too! love that theme for lil boys! th eblue and yellow are perfect! that cake was so pretty and i loved the wreaths too! great job on everythng  *



*RMAMOM (Mary) I am so glad she captured these pics from the shower for your daughter..how BEAUTIFUL everything looks and how fun to have a new grandson to look forward to! CONGRATULATIONS!!!*



cogero said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> 
> *I will be at a dance competition all day aren't I a good Mommy *


*

You ARE a good Mommy Chiara, I hope you have a truly blessed Mother's Day!!*





​
*to ALL of you lovely ladies!​ *


----------



## blessedmom4

*My Lisa received two MORE gowns each from Lynn (cajunfan) and Andrea (VBAndrea aka: ISA). Lynn also made Lisa some matching headbands and Andrea made our Miracle Dog Bandit a reversible bandanna. As you can see they are gorgeous and MUCH prettier than the "Lima Bean Green" (Lisa's words) hospital gowns she wore her last weeklong hospital stay.



Hospital Gown from March:







Lisa LOVES to dance and both today's pics and yesterday's pics show her twirling, arms out and hair flying.

Gowns/Bandanna from Andrea:















































Gowns/Headbands From Lynn​












































​
*


----------



## VBAndrea

blessedmom4 said:


> T
> *It arrived today Miss ISA!...now explain THAT!!!  So glad your door is fixed.*


I think that was a typo -- you must have meant to type Miss USA 



blessedmom4 said:


> *My Lisa received two MORE gowns each from Lynn (cajunfan) and Andrea (VBAndrea aka: ISA). Lynn also made Lisa some matching headbands and Andrea made our Miracle Dog Bandit a reversible bandanna. As you can see they are gorgeous and MUCH prettier than the "Lima Bean Green" (Lisa's words) hospital gowns she wore her last weeklong hospital stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gowns/Headbands From Lynn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *


Cute!  I think the length looks decent on the dog one -- I bought 2.5 yards of fabric to make it a couple of inches longer than the pattern.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ivey_family said:


> I think I already missed you, but I hope you have a wonderful trip!  Everything you made is great, but my favorite is the Lego skirt!  Great use of pattern!
> 
> 
> And, Beth using the box:


Thanks!  We had a great trip but it flew by so fast. Got a ton of comments on the Lego Ts. 

Wow. Your Dad made a beautiful box for Beth!



4monkeys said:


> The first are for Jonathon to wear with a Peter Pan appliqued T-shirt (Not yet done)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe FABULOUS pocket appliques were thanks to my dear friend Andrea!!! Jonathon and I love them!!
> 
> 
> These are shorts that I made for Christopher to wear to Animal Kingdom. I "think" I want to do Heather Sues Elephant with Ears on a T-shirt for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't anything I worked on.... But Ms. Andrea surprised my sweet Alli with this beautiful Tink Tee.  Alli was disappointed she wouldn't be able to wear her tink to Disney since it's long sleeve. Andrea must have remembered that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea was also kind enough And Appliqued T-shirts my mom purchased and Tinkbell13 kindly did all of our names and sent us the files (? I guess that's how I would say it?)   To both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will wear those the morning we go to Chef Mickey for breakfast. I think we may go to Magic  Kingdom that same day.  Getting SO excited!!
> 
> Allison got a bit of her own Pixie Dust  today!!  Her doctor gave her the OK to start her new treatment today!!!!  WOO Hoo!!   She is on  Now we just wait to see if it will be successful!!    I am going to say it IS going to work!!
> 
> Happy Sewing!


Shorts are great!  Love the matching Ts and Tink T. Hope the new treatment is successful. 



Sandi S said:


> I finished up a dress for work. It's a new Simplicity pattern - 1897 - and it is very easy. If you are looking for a simple project to sew for you, I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I tried it on so DH could take a pic for me, my ten year old son asked if it was for our Disney trip. It would kind of work for Animal Kingdom, but I think the only animal kingdom it will see the inside of is a middle school.


I am always so impressed by what you make yourself. Great dress for any wild place.



nowellsl said:


> I decided to try a little project this afternoon, so I made something from youcanmakethis.com.  It's a microwave bowl potholder.  These are from my bargain fabrics from Tuesday Morning!


Very cool. 



VBAndrea said:


> Time to share some pictures. First up is the outfit I made for the birthday boy (my sister's boyfriend's grandson who turned 4).  Clearly they are huge Yankees fans.
> 
> Problem 1 -- the shorts look "off" in the crotch but I double checked after sewing and I did not sew them upside down.  I wrapped the pockets 1 inch to the sides/back and I wonder if that makes them look funny.  I meant to have dd try them on but forgot.
> 
> Problem 2 -- doing the shirt my hoop came partially unattached and really ruined the embroidery.  In the first pic you can't tell, but look up close -- I really should have taken a before pic as I worked miracles, though it is very far from perfect.  I didn't have time to buy a new shirt -- nor did I want to spend another $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd's outfit -- she's a mess but I'm not apologizing because it's not allowed.  Forgot to take pics at the party so this is her after swimming hair.  Skirt appliques are Planet Applique and shirt is Heather Sue.  If this outfit look familiar it should -- I made two of these with mickey head pirate shirts for Madison's BG.  I have been dying to make one for dd and this was a pirate themed party so I had the perfect excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Other than the Yankees part......cute outfit. Love the pirate outfit too. 

[{QUOTE=VBAndrea;44817123]From dress rehearsal today:






[/QUOTE]
How perfect!



smile5sunshine said:


> OH everything looks GREAT! I LOVE the Buzz skirt. I hope you have a wonderful trip. Thanks so much for sharing with us.
> 
> 
> TBC...
> Sunshine


Thanks!  We saw Buzz at DHS and he made a big fuss over it. 



RMAMom said:


> OK a little off topic here.....
> A few months ago I mentioned that my DD was expecting her first baby. I have to send a huge thank you to SallyfromDE for my pinterest invite because I took the beautiful ideas and planned Rachel's shower. Anyway, I stopped posting because Rachel is on the boards and the shower was a surprise, I don't know how planning a party consumed my life but it did. I had nothing to post because what little I was sewing was for the party. Now that it's over I can share the pictures with you.
> 
> The shower was held at my Mom's house, Rachel thought we were going to work around Grandmoms house and then have dinner for my nephews6th birthday. We stopped on the way at the dollar store and bought 10 birthday balloons and I made sure I was busy so she had to carry them! She walked in with all the balloons and everyone yelled surprise! She never saw it coming
> 
> It's a boy banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Finally I made an outfit with matching bonnet and shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Love the ducky buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Last but not least my Grandson's first disney custom. A reversible romper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> It was a great day, thanks for letting me share it with you.


what a great shower. Love the banner and outfits-especially Pooh. 



aboveH20 said:


> I love the Stitch shirt and especially the Lego skirts'n'shirts.


Thanks!  Stitched loved that shirt too!


----------



## lovesdumbo

aboveH20 said:


> Your daughter doesn't like polka dots?  What have you been feeding her? What's in your water?  What do the playground bullies say to her???
> 
> That being said, the striped fabric is perfect.
> 
> And, I love your four parks t-shirts.  Lately when I've been going solo I don't even do a park hopper, I'm too lazy to do the whole transportation thing between parks -- but you and your crew and much younger than I.


don't get me started on the playground bullies. She is the pickiest eater-mostly white food. She drinks milk & water at home (no juice or soda) but only water at WDW because the milk doesn't taste the same.  Her wardrobe has expanded. When she was 3 & 4 she would only wear black or navy. Maybe she will wear polka dots (she does have some PJs with polka dots) and maybe even expand her food choices.

We had a blast doing our 4 park day. I bet you aren't much older than me-could be younger even. I felt every one of my years in my feet, legs and back that day. 



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you.  I guess the recovery is going to be slower than I realized.  Today for the first time in a week I had real people food.  Oatmeal for breakfast and soup for lunch.  I choked/gagged so much on the Ensure I had for dinner last night that I thought I'd give my hacking muscles a break today.  Don't know why liquids don't go down but soft foods do?  Where's my RN sister when I need her?


Hope you are feeling even better now. 



Sandi S said:


> It's been a busy night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have two more larger pairs of the Mickey shorts almost done as well!


Love what you do with knits too!



			
				VBAndrea said:
			
		

>


So cute!  Never too many photos. 



Sandi S said:


> I finished up the boy-wear after dinner and got the little monsters to model for me (and my new camera, a Nikon D3100, came - happy Mother's Day to me!)


How cute are they?  Love it all!



Mouse7116 said:


> In the meantime I thought I would share a few pictures of my work just for a little more eye candy on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a block from a quilt I made for a dear friend of mine that I haven't quilted yet because I have an error somewhere as the top is not squaring up correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a table topper a friend and I redrafted from an antique block we saw at a quilt show.
> 
> Lastly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baby quilt a friend and I designed around the fabric (the cream and the brown border).  Her favorite color is brown and she was expecting a girl.
> 
> Happy sewing everyone!


Love your quilts!



DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my TR, or my FB fan page, or my personal FB page...  My latest bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And then - a teaser photo for my Launch bag:*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> D~


Just love everything about that Tigger bag. Love the multi colored quilting on the launch bag.


----------



## lovesdumbo

pyrxtc said:


> So, since I fixed my Mother's machine I have been busy.
> 
> My Tiana dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bow better in the back than in the front where the pattern says to put it.
> 
> Love my Planter's Peanuts fabric from my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.





pyrxtc said:


> My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.


WOW!  You've been busy. Love everything. That Planters fabric is great!



Blyssfull said:


> *OhMyGoodness, I'm ridiculously behind. I came over to post my tinkerbell fun for Andrea that I finally finished up today! Thanks for asking me to do this, it inspired me to try something new! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And I just couldn't resist... She now has a complete Tinkerbell outfit. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 6 pages behind.. YIKES!


So cute!
Y


PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! Everyone's been busy and looks great! I just finished up my big give items.  A few weeks ago I posted a Star Wars car organizer, I finally finished the other. My youngest requested Lightning McQueen. I did change up one thing after I put them in the car. I initially used cord elastic on the top, I thought it would be pretty easy to be able to just slip it over the headrest. I didn't think it all the way through and once toys started getting put into the pockets the elastic started stretching quite a bit so I replaced the elastic with cording.
> 
> I was hoping to get more sewing done this week but that didn't happen. My soon to be sister in law called to see if I could be a bridesmaid in the wedding. I was initially planning on making my dress for the wedding so I guess that freed up some time but the wedding is next month and she only started planning the bridesmaid dresses this week. She picked a style and color out so I went to figure out what size and they said the color she chose it would be 12 weeks for the order to come in obviously that's not going to work. So she went to a different place and of course because it's last minute it's going to cost all of us an additional $45 to put a super rush on the order to get it on time. So now I have to go to another store tomorrow to get this darn dress ordered and hope it comes in time. This dress was so not in the budget but it's my brother's wedding so I'll go with it. No wonder why I keep getting this feeling the wedding is going to be alot of drama.
> 
> But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.


Those are great!



ItsyBitsy said:


> I've been wanting to make re-useable rain ponchos. Does anyone know where I have find/ buy a pattern for this?
> Thanks in advance!


http://www.thegreenpepper.com/adults.html?id=QxLX7DIp


----------



## blessedmom4

VBAndrea said:


> I think that was a typo -- you must have meant to type Miss USA
> *Hi Miss USA!!!! You are a beauty, but we better say MRS. USA!
> *
> Cute!  I think the length looks decent on the dog one -- I bought 2.5 yards of fabric to make it a couple of inches longer than the pattern.



*It is perfect and long enough when she lies down to hide her fanny. I did have you make them maybe a shade big in the width, but she loves them and so do the nurses! We could truly use some prayers tonight please. Thank you.*


----------



## micksmoma

I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.


----------



## Blyssfull

blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane,
> 
> I cant keep up with our TR, much less this fun thread...BUT, I know that Lynn posted a request for hospital gowns for my little Princess here and we received two pretty gowns today that made Lisa have the BIGGEST smile! She is THRILLED to wear something else besides those ugly green gowns at the hospital. I wanted to share their hard work with  you. I know Lynn, Andrea and Amy M are also sending Lisa gowns and we are grateful to Flora for offering! Lisa will be admitted Mothers Day for surgery on May 15. We welcome your prayers please.
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*​




These are great! I love them! 



cogero said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> 
> I will be at a dance competition all day aren't I a good Mommy



*You are a GREAT! Mommy! Happy Mother's Day!! *



blessedmom4 said:


> *It is perfect and long enough when she lies down to hide her fanny. I did have you make them maybe a shade big in the width, but she loves them and so do the nurses! We could truly use some prayers tonight please. Thank you.*



Praying for your family. Big Hugs!



micksmoma said:


> I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.



I commented on facebook. But I couldn't resist here... Love this! Adore the plaid fabric and it's a wonderful job on sewing!! Congrats on beating your fear. 

*Happy Mother's Day to everyone else! I'm so thankful to be surrounded by such wonderful women who are sometimes my sanity as a stay at home mama! *


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

My Singer sewing machine just went out on me today   I was wondering what sewing machines you all would recommend.  I am not an expert sewer, but enjoy putting together clothes for my kids and do some appliqueing at times.  Do not do alot of heavy duty sewing.  Am hoping to find a machine that is $150 or under.  Thanks so much for your help and advice!!


----------



## Mouse7116

Thanks for the compliments on my quilts.    I'll be heading back to read more on how to do quoting so I can start commenting on all the cool stuff everyone has been doing, but this board is so busy I'm afraid I'll suddenly be pages and pages behind! 

Anyway,  I've got my pieces cut out and saw I had enough for shorts and long pants (for jammies) as well as the shirt.  Woohoo!  Serger practice went great and I'm looking forward to getting started on the next set and DS has already helped me pick out some fabric for more fun pj's.   and one for good measure.  

Happy Mother's Day all!


----------



## pyrxtc

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My Singer sewing machine just went out on me today   I was wondering what sewing machines you all would recommend.  I am not an expert sewer, but enjoy putting together clothes for my kids and do some appliqueing at times.  Do not do alot of heavy duty sewing.  Am hoping to find a machine that is $150 or under.  Thanks so much for your help and advice!!



I can tell you not to get a Singer Brilliance. I purchased one a couple of weeks ago when I broke my Mom's machine and the experience was horrible.

I think it would help if you said what you want from it.

I know when I finally buy a new one, it needs to do automatic button holes and it needs to have a removable table that gives me a small arm to work with to sew little sleeves. It also has to be top load bobbin. I'm sure I'll want more specifics as I learn to sew more but these are my current requirements if I were to buy one now.

As it stands, the Brilliance went back to the store after 3 days and 5 broken needles.


----------



## VBAndrea

blessedmom4 said:


> *It is perfect and long enough when she lies down to hide her fanny. I did have you make them maybe a shade big in the width, but she loves them and so do the nurses! We could truly use some prayers tonight please. Thank you.*


The pattern we used actually is a hair less wide than what you measured on your gown, but we used the adult version and figured if it were any larger Lisa would be swimming in the gowns.  My guess is that Lisa is wearing the Princess one for her first night.  Prayers are said; hope all goes smoothly.  And I was cleaning the playroom yesterday and found a very short letter that Alexa wrote to Lisa -- I think it may have been from her hospital stay in Philly -- clearly it never got mailed!



micksmoma said:


> I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.


Just precious!  I so wish I had a little one to sew for.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> My Singer sewing machine just went out on me today   I was wondering what sewing machines you all would recommend.  I am not an expert sewer, but enjoy putting together clothes for my kids and do some appliqueing at times.  Do not do alot of heavy duty sewing.  Am hoping to find a machine that is $150 or under.  Thanks so much for your help and advice!!


I have heard to spend at least $100 and get a drop in bobbin.  I would also get one that makes buttonholes.  And my dh said his mom had one that sewed buttons on and he had no clue I sewed all my buttons on by hand.


----------



## babynala

I lost a bunch of quotes but I really love the circus dress and the Tiana and Rapunzel dresses.  The car organizers look great and don't you know that as soon as you take the ice scraper out of the car it will snow?  

Andrea - your DD looks so cute in her Dorothy dress.  Was that the lion mane you made too?



VBAndrea said:


> I've also been to weddings where everyone wears a different dress but same color family -- I like that so much better than a bunch of girls parading down the aisle in tacky matching dresses.  And did you get alterations yet?  I was in one wedding with the most hideous purple dresses with these sleeves that poofed up to my ears.  The dresses were outrageous to begin with and then we had the added bonus of expensive alterations -- I swear they purposely make these dresses to fit no one so they have no choice but to be altered.


Would love to see that purple dress!! You guys might have seen it too but I just saw a link for a website where the women would make a quilt out of your old bridesmaid dresses.  I think my sister would have enough dresses for 10 quilts.  She must have been in about 20 weddings and she's probably still paying for some of those ugly dresses. 




PrincessMickey said:


> Let me clarify and add more, I don't mind the pink and orange together, I think they go well together. To get the orange sash I have to order the extra sash separate which is considerably adds to the cost, I will be getting the fushia dress and then the orange sash. I have to order both items as a super rush  to ensure I get them on time. It will cost an additional $45 extra per item for the rush.


I think both dresses are pretty but it is crazy that you have to pay all that extra money because the wedding is on short notice.  It is crazy what people expect others to endure for their wedding.  I've already told my DD (10) that she has to elope.    I'm sure that will not happen since she is already picking out dresses and hair styles for the prom.  



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.


Yikes Diane, I am glad they were able to take care of everything and that you were at the hospital when this was discovered.  I hope you have a speedy recovery.  Take it easy and let your body heal.  



blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> I cant keep up with our TR, much less this fun thread...BUT, I know that Lynn posted a request for hospital gowns for my little Princess here and we received two pretty gowns today that made Lisa have the BIGGEST smile! She is THRILLED to wear something else besides those ugly green gowns at the hospital. I wanted to share their hard work with  you. I know Lynn, Andrea and Amy M are also sending Lisa gowns and we are grateful to Flora for offering! Lisa will be admitted Mothers Day for surgery on May 15. We welcome your prayers please.
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*​


Lisa looks so happy in her pretty hospital gowns.  Lots of prayers for Lisa and her surgery.  



Sandi S said:


> My aloha dress! The pattern is from an old Burda (circa 1994) and the appliques are from Sweet Pea (Minnie) and Bows and Clothes (Mickey).


Sandi - this dress looks great on you.  I lost my quotes but wanted to say that I loved the last few dresses you posted. You always look so stylish.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Just checking in here, I've been delinquent for months.   I've got a trip planned for a weekend in June with my sister and our kids.  My 11yo nephew is willing To put up with his crazy aunt, and will wear whatever custom t-shirts I make for him, and my sister and DD's are always ready.
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi as I lurk here again.


 Sounds like your nephew is well trained.  Be sure to post your creations (even if it is after your trip).




blessedmom4 said:


> *My Lisa received two MORE gowns each from Lynn (cajunfan) and Andrea (VBAndrea aka: ISA). Lynn also made Lisa some matching headbands and Andrea made our Miracle Dog Bandit a reversible bandanna. As you can see they are gorgeous and MUCH prettier than the "Lima Bean Green" (Lisa's words) hospital gowns she wore her last weeklong hospital stay.
> 
> 
> Lisa LOVES to dance and both today's pics and yesterday's pics show her twirling, arms out and hair flying.
> 
> Gowns/Bandanna from Andrea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gowns/Headbands From Lynn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How sweet.  The doggie gown looks so colorful and I love the matching bandana for Bandit.  The ballerina gown and matching headbands look so pretty and obviously make Lisa want to dance.  



micksmoma said:


> I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.


Cute, cute, cute.  I love the colors.


----------



## babynala

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My Singer sewing machine just went out on me today   I was wondering what sewing machines you all would recommend.  I am not an expert sewer, but enjoy putting together clothes for my kids and do some appliqueing at times.  Do not do alot of heavy duty sewing.  Am hoping to find a machine that is $150 or under.  Thanks so much for your help and advice!!



I have heard people advise that you should make sure the machine has a zig zag stitch too.  I don't have either of these machines but I hope the links help:

I am not familiar with this machine but Costco has this one on sale:
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11748478

I think lots of folks have this machine Brother CS-6000i.  It is showing up on overstock.com for $75 but is refurbished.  A few months back some people bought an embroidery machine from overstock with success.  One person had issues with the one they got and overstock returned it and sent a "new" one:
http://www.google.com/products/cata...X&ei=2vywT9b6GoKy8ASTorXtCA&ved=0CJ8BEOUNMAA#


----------



## dianemom2

micksmoma said:


> I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.


I saw this on FB and it is adorable.  I've used that pattern several times and it has good directions.  I do use snap tape instead of making buttonholes though.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> My Singer sewing machine just went out on me today   I was wondering what sewing machines you all would recommend.  I am not an expert sewer, but enjoy putting together clothes for my kids and do some appliqueing at times.  Do not do alot of heavy duty sewing.  Am hoping to find a machine that is $150 or under.  Thanks so much for your help and advice!!



Several friends who don't do a huge amount of sewing have bought Brother machines at Walmart for around that $150 price range.  They come with lots of features and seem pretty dependable.  I agree with Andrea that you should get a drop in bobbin and one that does buttonholes.  Both of those make life much easier!



VBAndrea said:


> I have heard to spend at least $100 and get a drop in bobbin.  I would also get one that makes buttonholes.  And my dh said his mom had one that sewed buttons on and he had no clue I sewed all my buttons on by hand.


Andrea any machine that does zigzag can sew on your buttons for you.  I still sew on my own buttons if I am only doing one or two of them.   But if I do a bowling shirt with a bunch of buttons, I use my button foot on my machine.  I bought it on ebay for like $5 including shipping.  It basically just holds the button in place while your machine does a zigzag stitch.  It is very easy to use.  You just drop the feed dogs on your machine and then adjust the width of your zigzag to fit the holes in your buttons.


I wanted to tell you all that I got the first issue of Ottobre magazine.  It is a back issue that I got for free for subscribing so it is the one from last winter.  It has so many cute patterns.  There are a couple of things that I think I will definitely be making.  There was a really cute set of pajamas with some pin tucks that I might try.  The pattern comes in a size large enough that it should still fit my girls.  It seems like a good price for the magazine based on the number of patterns that are in it.  The magazine that I got had 40 different patterns included!


----------



## aboveH20

I know I'm going to be waaaaaaaaay over the 25 pictures per post limit, so let's see if I can do this without butchering everything or getting too frustrated.

First, I'll give my sick call report.  On Friday my husband got tired/concerned about my lack of progress (nine days after surgery) so called the MDs office.  After speaking  with me the nurse wanted me to go to the ER (I need to take BIG gasps of air to whisper) but she said she'd call the surgeon first, who was in surgery.

Long story short, I was sent to an ENT MD.  She put a fullsize Canon video camera down my nose to see what she would see.  She tried to sound optimistic that it's just a matter of time, but I was wondering what she's _really_ thinking.  

She said she would support our inclination to cancel our cruise.   It's June 9, and I don't mind not being able to talk, I could manage not drinking (anything, I don't mean alcohol) but I am a bit concerned about my breathing and don't want problems on any of the flights (AK is a long way from NY), on the ship, and I don't want to end up in a hospital in AK.   We called our travel agent, and bottom line, we'll make our decision after my 5/25 appt with the ENT MD (whom I like much more than the Endo MD).  

After consulting with the Endo doc I was put on a short term steroid Rx (in case of swelling) and amoxycillin ( in case there's infection where the breathing tube was).  Tomorrow I go see the surgeon for a routine followup appt.  I'm not looking forward to it.

Holy Hannah. I didn't mean to write so  much, sorry.






Sandi S said:


> I finished up the boy-wear after dinner and got the little monsters to model for me (and my new camera, a Nikon D3100, came - happy Mother's Day to me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to dig through the fabric and decide on my next endeavor!



I love your little monsters and their outfits.  Don't think I've seen the Mickey fabric before.



babynala said:


> Cheryl - I'm glad to hear that you are feeling better and I hope you get a nice cold drink soon.



Thanks.  I definitely feel better -- just don't eat or drink or talk better. 



pyrxtc said:


> So, since I fixed my Mother's machine I have been busy.
> 
> My Tiana dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My circus dress, I saw this fabric and knew I had to do something completely crazy and out there with it for a dress.  I got this pattern at a clearance center with the big bow and poufy sleeves.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the next pattern, it had a shirt, pants, dress, and kerchief.... I went with Tangled for my theme.



Everything looks great.  I love the way you did the hem on the Tiana dress.



Meshell2002 said:


> Oh man I was in the middle of a design when my machine screen just decided to freeze up!  This is the same machine that I just spend $75 on replacing the motor. I'm afraid this decade old machine may not be doing too well in the computer board department. The service guy that fixed it in Jan said he'd look at it....but he didn't sound too hopeful of finding the cause....It does of course come when we aren't looking at spending a lot of extra money right now, my car also just decided to shut off yesterday in the 95 degree heat, so that's either going to be an expensive fix or a new (to me) car. GRRRR.



I feel your GRRRR.





pyrxtc said:


> My taggie blankets. grabbed both for the pic so you could see the front and back at the same time.



So cute, so soft, so colorful.  I made a taggie block once for a Big Give.  I have to made a scarp taggie just for fun -- or for Ginger.





Blyssfull said:


> *OhMyGoodness, I'm ridiculously behind. I came over to post my tinkerbell fun for Andrea that I finally finished up today! Thanks for asking me to do this, it inspired me to try something new! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 6 pages behind.. YIKES!



Those are amazing.  Seems like it would be fun to decorate a birthday cake with them if you could figure out a way not to get them stuck in frosting.




PrincessMickey said:


> Wow! Everyone's been busy and looks great! I just finished up my big give items.  A few weeks ago I posted a Star Wars car organizer, I finally finished the other. My youngest requested Lightning McQueen. I did change up one thing after I put them in the car. I initially used cord elastic on the top, I thought it would be pretty easy to be able to just slip it over the headrest. I didn't think it all the way through and once toys started getting put into the pockets the elastic started stretching quite a bit so I replaced the elastic with cording.
> 
> But anyway enough of the drama for now so here's the organizer all complete and then in the car along with the other one.



What a great idea!  They look practical and pretty!




Blyssfull said:


> Glad to hear you're starting to feel better and able to eat a little something. I have thyroid disease and boy if I don't take my medicine, it's crazy. I can't think of words or get off the couch. For a long time, I just thought I was lazy but once they got my medication right I found out it was a different story.



I guess this thyroid stuff is more common than I realized.  Glad medication works.





pyrxtc said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to tell everyone I was able to find some Ni Hao, Kai-lan fabric on clearance at a Joann's. I bought the almost 3 yards they had left. I always loved watching that show with my kids. Can't wait to make something with it. nice cotton material.



That's another cartoon I'm not famililar with.  I'm going to rent some kids this summer to get caught up on pop culture.




smile5sunshine said:


> WHICH REMINDS ME OH CHERYL hope you are continuing to recover and getting more food down.
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Spaghetti slid down my throat very nicely last night.  Liquids still don't like me though.




dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.



That's scary.  So glad it was hospital and ended well.




blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane,
> 
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this hospital "gown" and all of the others you received.  What a wonder gift -- love in the form of hospital gowns.

_Somehow it doesn't seem right that what Cinderella wore to the ball was called a gown and dayglo green pieces of fabric draped over you in the hospital are called gowns._




Sandi S said:


> My aloha dress! The pattern is from an old Burda (circa 1994) and the appliques are from Sweet Pea (Minnie) and Bows and Clothes (Mickey).



I love the fabric and the fit.  Great job!


----------



## Sassmyfrass

Hi,

I'm Karri from Houston and I have been a long time lurker.  We are planning our first trip to DW in 2013.  I'm hoping for Oct b/c we just got back from Orlando and it was hot.  I have a 4 year old named Emma.  

I have been admiring everyone's creations for about 6 months and decided to create an account an delurk.

My favorite Disney movie is "The Black Cauldron" and I'm excited that Cinderella is being released.  Sleeping Beauty is my favorite princess movie.   Emma loves Goofy and Pluto!

Thanks,
Karri


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> First, I'll give my sick call report.  On Friday my husband got tired/concerned about my lack of progress (nine days after surgery) so called the MDs office.  After speaking  with me the nurse wanted me to go to the ER (I need to take BIG gasps of air to whisper) but she said she'd call the surgeon first, who was in surgery.
> 
> Long story short, I was sent to an ENT MD.  She put a fullsize Canon video camera down my nose to see what she would see.  She tried to sound optimistic that it's just a matter of time, but I was wondering what she's _really_ thinking.
> 
> She said she would support our inclination to cancel our cruise.   It's June 9, and I don't mind not being able to talk, I could manage not drinking (anything, I don't mean alcohol) but I am a bit concerned about my breathing and don't want problems on any of the flights (AK is a long way from NY), on the ship, and I don't want to end up in a hospital in AK.   We called our travel agent, and bottom line, we'll make our decision after my 5/25 appt with the ENT MD (whom I like much more than the Endo MD).
> 
> After consulting with the Endo doc I was put on a short term steroid Rx (in case of swelling) and amoxycillin ( in case there's infection where the breathing tube was).  Tomorrow I go see the surgeon for a routine followup appt.  I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> _Somehow it doesn't seem right that what Cinderella wore to the ball was called a gown and dayglo green pieces of fabric draped over you in the hospital are called gowns._


Cheryl- I hope you start feeling better soon.  It is terrible that you've felt bad for this long.  It seems like a good idea to be prudent about the cruise.  That is a lot of money to spend to go somewhere fabulous and it would be terrible not to be able to enjoy it.  DH and I just loved AK!  Maybe you can get them to change the date of your cruise instead of canceling it.  We went in September and it was so beautiful because all the trees were wearing their fall colors.  Plus, at the end of the season, all the stores close for the winter and all the souvenirs were like 80% off!  How did the dr get a full sized camera down your nose????

I agree that Cinderella's dress and the lovely hospital outfits are not equivalent and should not have the same name!



Sassmyfrass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Karri from Houston and I have been a long time lurker.


Hi Karri!  We are glad you decided to de-lurk!  Welcome!  So do you sew?  4 year old girls are such a fun age to make Disney outfits for!


----------



## RMAMom

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.



I am so glad that you had a successful outcome! It must have been very scary. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
I am so glad that it fit! Please tell Lisa that we are praying for her.



Sandi S said:



			My aloha dress! The pattern is from an old Burda (circa 1994) and the appliques are from Sweet Pea (Minnie) and Bows and Clothes (Mickey).





Click to expand...


Cute! You look great in that!



DISNEYJAZZ said:



oh my goodness! i love it ALL!!! specially the banner and the framed sayings/poems! we had a ducky shower for my 1st grndson too! love that theme for lil boys! th eblue and yellow are perfect! that cake was so pretty and i loved the wreaths too! great job on everythng and i too love pinterest,a world of ideas right at your fingertips! we are in the process of planning a Minnie Mouse shower for my newest grandchild Liberty! everything in b/w damask and hot pink and MInnie Heads!!! even the kids at the shower get to play pin the bow on minnies head! 

Click to expand...


Thank you. When is your daughter due? I think she is a little farther along than Rachel.



blessedmom4 said:



My Lisa received two MORE gowns each from Lynn (cajunfan) and Andrea (VBAndrea aka: ISA). Lynn also made Lisa some matching headbands and Andrea made our Miracle Dog Bandit a reversible bandanna. As you can see they are gorgeous and MUCH prettier than the "Lima Bean Green" (Lisa's words) hospital gowns she wore her last weeklong hospital stay.








Click to expand...



A little off topic but Lisa's turnout is impressive!



micksmoma said:











I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.
		
Click to expand...


Adorable!



Sassmyfrass said:



			Hi,

I'm Karri from Houston and I have been a long time lurker.  We are planning our first trip to DW in 2013.  I'm hoping for Oct b/c we just got back from Orlando and it was hot.  I have a 4 year old named Emma.  

I have been admiring everyone's creations for about 6 months and decided to create an account an delurk.

My favorite Disney movie is "The Black Cauldron" and I'm excited that Cinderella is being released.  Sleeping Beauty is my favorite princess movie.   Emma loves Goofy and Pluto!

Thanks,
Karri
		
Click to expand...


Hi Karri, I'm glad you decided to come out of lurkdome and say hello. Do you sew?*


----------



## Sassmyfrass

I'm so terrified of mixing up patterns but I love these dresses.


----------



## Sassmyfrass

Yes I sew but mainly peasant dresses, really quick skirts where you lined up the salvege ends and pop in a casing and circle skirts.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I wanted to thank you all for the advice on sewing machines.  I guess I was not too sure about what I required because the machine I had was very limited in its functions and is the only machine I have ever owned.  I had seen many of you talk about the Brother machines before as well as recently.  So I ended up getting one at Walmart yesterday.  I tried it out this morning to finish up the applique I was working on when my machine crashed.  It worked amazingly!  I love how it is computerized and so easy to use!  I have never used a drop-in bobbin before and it is pretty slick!  I am loving this machine so far, but it has only been a day!!


----------



## Sassmyfrass

I second pattern review.  I tried to make an Amy Butler coat and the arms holes were too small.  I had 20 hours and $150 into that project.


----------



## DMGeurts

First...

Judy - I missed your quote...  Lisa looks adorable in her hospital gowns and everyone that made one for her is fantastic!  I've been thinking of all of you and sending prayers up often.

Sandi...  I also missed your quote...  I love your dress - it's so awesome!



aboveH20 said:


> I know I'm going to be waaaaaaaaay over the 25 pictures per post limit, so let's see if I can do this without butchering everything or getting too frustrated.
> 
> First, I'll give my sick call report.  On Friday my husband got tired/concerned about my lack of progress (nine days after surgery) so called the MDs office.  After speaking  with me the nurse wanted me to go to the ER (I need to take BIG gasps of air to whisper) but she said she'd call the surgeon first, who was in surgery.
> 
> Long story short, I was sent to an ENT MD.  She put a fullsize Canon video camera down my nose to see what she would see.  She tried to sound optimistic that it's just a matter of time, but I was wondering what she's _really_ thinking.
> 
> She said she would support our inclination to cancel our cruise.   It's June 9, and I don't mind not being able to talk, I could manage not drinking (anything, I don't mean alcohol) but I am a bit concerned about my breathing and don't want problems on any of the flights (AK is a long way from NY), on the ship, and I don't want to end up in a hospital in AK.   We called our travel agent, and bottom line, we'll make our decision after my 5/25 appt with the ENT MD (whom I like much more than the Endo MD).
> 
> After consulting with the Endo doc I was put on a short term steroid Rx (in case of swelling) and amoxycillin ( in case there's infection where the breathing tube was).  Tomorrow I go see the surgeon for a routine followup appt.  I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> Holy Hannah. I didn't mean to write so  much, sorry.



Cheryl...  I am so sorry...  I wish there was something I could do for you.  I am praying you get better soon and you are able to go on your cruise - you sooo deserve it.  



Sassmyfrass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Karri from Houston and I have been a long time lurker.  We are planning our first trip to DW in 2013.  I'm hoping for Oct b/c we just got back from Orlando and it was hot.  I have a 4 year old named Emma.
> 
> I have been admiring everyone's creations for about 6 months and decided to create an account an delurk.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is "The Black Cauldron" and I'm excited that Cinderella is being released.  Sleeping Beauty is my favorite princess movie.   Emma loves Goofy and Pluto!
> 
> Thanks,
> Karri



Welcome!!!  Please check out youcanmakethis.com  It's where almost everyone here starts out and Carla C's patterns are just the best... It's a sewing tutorial all wrapped in one.  Sounds like you've sewn quite a bit though - so maybe you are a bit beyond Carla C?  Regardless - she has great patterns anyways.  I can't wait to see what you make for your upcoming trip!  

D~


----------



## Sandi S

OhStuffandFluff said:


> My Singer sewing machine just went out on me today   I was wondering what sewing machines you all would recommend.  I am not an expert sewer, but enjoy putting together clothes for my kids and do some appliqueing at times.  Do not do alot of heavy duty sewing.  Am hoping to find a machine that is $150 or under.  Thanks so much for your help and advice!!



I have a Kenmore (which is made by Janome) - very good machine.



dianemom2 said:


> I saw this on FB and it is adorable.  I've used that pattern several times and it has good directions.  I do use snap tape instead of making buttonholes though.
> 
> 
> 
> Several friends who don't do a huge amount of sewing have bought Brother machines at Walmart for around that $150 price range.  They come with lots of features and seem pretty dependable.  I agree with Andrea that you should get a drop in bobbin and one that does buttonholes.  Both of those make life much easier!
> 
> 
> Andrea any machine that does zigzag can sew on your buttons for you.  I still sew on my own buttons if I am only doing one or two of them.   But if I do a bowling shirt with a bunch of buttons, I use my button foot on my machine.  I bought it on ebay for like $5 including shipping.  It basically just holds the button in place while your machine does a zigzag stitch.  It is very easy to use.  You just drop the feed dogs on your machine and then adjust the width of your zigzag to fit the holes in your buttons.
> 
> 
> I wanted to tell you all that I got the first issue of Ottobre magazine.  It is a back issue that I got for free for subscribing so it is the one from last winter.  It has so many cute patterns.  There are a couple of things that I think I will definitely be making.  There was a really cute set of pajamas with some pin tucks that I might try.  The pattern comes in a size large enough that it should still fit my girls.  It seems like a good price for the magazine based on the number of patterns that are in it.  The magazine that I got had 40 different patterns included!



Welcome to the Ottobre addiction - I have every issue in English and a couple in Finnish or German.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I wanted to thank you all for the advice on sewing machines.  I guess I was not too sure about what I required because the machine I had was very limited in its functions and is the only machine I have ever owned.  I had seen many of you talk about the Brother machines before as well as recently.  So I ended up getting one at Walmart yesterday.  I tried it out this morning to finish up the applique I was working on when my machine crashed.  It worked amazingly!  I love how it is computerized and so easy to use!  I have never used a drop-in bobbin before and it is pretty slick!  I am loving this machine so far, but it has only been a day!!



BTW - Check out the sewing machine reviews on Pattern Review!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Ok ladies, I need some help. The bridesmaid dress saga continues. This is the dress we ended up getting, in fushia. This one they have on hand in the warehouse in the correct sizes so we won't have to worry as much on whether we would get it in time or not. 

http://www.alfredangelo.com/collect...c9-de43-4942-bfa0-da77e21ebd65&pg=8&colorId1=

We decided not to order the extra sash as it was going to be so much more expensive. The bride would still like a sash so I thought maybe if I just made them it would be easier and cheaper. How would I do this, has anyone made anything like that before? Would you make it longer and tie it in a bow or knot in the back. Or would you make it more fitted? Or just leave as is with no sash? Thanks for any help or advise I can get I'll be so glad when this wedding is over.


----------



## lovesdumbo

blessedmom4 said:


> *It is perfect and long enough when she lies down to hide her fanny. I did have you make them maybe a shade big in the width, but she loves them and so do the nurses! We could truly use some prayers tonight please. Thank you.*


Hope things went well. Lots of prayers for Lisa. 



micksmoma said:


> I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.


Adorable!  Love that fabric. 



aboveH20 said:


> First, I'll give my sick call report.  On Friday my husband got tired/concerned about my lack of progress (nine days after surgery) so called the MDs office.  After speaking  with me the nurse wanted me to go to the ER (I need to take BIG gasps of air to whisper) but she said she'd call the surgeon first, who was in surgery.
> 
> Long story short, I was sent to an ENT MD.  She put a fullsize Canon video camera down my nose to see what she would see.  She tried to sound optimistic that it's just a matter of time, but I was wondering what she's _really_ thinking.
> 
> She said she would support our inclination to cancel our cruise.   It's June 9, and I don't mind not being able to talk, I could manage not drinking (anything, I don't mean alcohol) but I am a bit concerned about my breathing and don't want problems on any of the flights (AK is a long way from NY), on the ship, and I don't want to end up in a hospital in AK.   We called our travel agent, and bottom line, we'll make our decision after my 5/25 appt with the ENT MD (whom I like much more than the Endo MD).
> 
> After consulting with the Endo doc I was put on a short term steroid Rx (in case of swelling) and amoxycillin ( in case there's infection where the breathing tube was).  Tomorrow I go see the surgeon for a routine followup appt.  I'm not looking forward to it.


I so glad to hear you have seen another doctor. Hope you are drinking, talking and breathing better soon!



Sassmyfrass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Karri from Houston and I have been a long time lurker.  We are planning our first trip to DW in 2013.  I'm hoping for Oct b/c we just got back from Orlando and it was hot.  I have a 4 year old named Emma.
> 
> I have been admiring everyone's creations for about 6 months and decided to create an account an delurk.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is "The Black Cauldron" and I'm excited that Cinderella is being released.  Sleeping Beauty is my favorite princess movie.   Emma loves Goofy and Pluto!
> 
> Thanks,
> Karri


I have a Pluto loving Emma but mine is 9. I think The Black Cauldron might be one of the only Disney movies I have never seen.


----------



## miprender

Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day.



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I have been reading all the posts and I love everything I've seen.  My minor surgery did not go as expected.  I am fine now but I was having surgery to remove my medi-port that I've had in place for several years.  They believed that there was a leak in it but it turned out that it was completely broken.  When they had me in the surgery and went to pull out the port a piece of it slipped into the artery in my neck and was carried down to my heart where it was lodged.  They had to do an emergency procedure to go and get the piece out of my heart.  I am fine and only have a small extra incision but haven't felt really great or energetic yet.  I will be completely healed in a couple more days though.  It was a close call and I am glad that it happened in the hospital because if the piece had lodged in my heart while I was at home, it might have had some terrible consequences.



How scary but I am glad everything is OK now.




blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> I cant keep up with our TR, much less this fun thread...BUT, I know that Lynn posted a request for hospital gowns for my little Princess here and we received two pretty gowns today that made Lisa have the BIGGEST smile! She is THRILLED to wear something else besides those ugly green gowns at the hospital. I wanted to share their hard work with  you. I know Lynn, Andrea and Amy M are also sending Lisa gowns and we are grateful to Flora for offering! Lisa will be admitted Mothers Day for surgery on May 15. We welcome your prayers please.
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*​



All of Lisa's gowns are so cute.



Sandi S said:


> My aloha dress! The pattern is from an old Burda (circa 1994) and the appliques are from Sweet Pea (Minnie) and Bows and Clothes (Mickey).



I just used that Mickey one on DH's shirt. I love how Mickey has such black feet



aboveH20 said:


> I know I'm going to be waaaaaaaaay over the 25 pictures per post limit, so let's see if I can do this without butchering everything or getting too frustrated.
> 
> First, I'll give my sick call report.  On Friday my husband got tired/concerned about my lack of progress (nine days after surgery) so called the MDs office.  After speaking  with me the nurse wanted me to go to the ER (I need to take BIG gasps of air to whisper) but she said she'd call the surgeon first, who was in surgery.
> 
> Long story short, I was sent to an ENT MD.  She put a fullsize Canon video camera down my nose to see what she would see.  She tried to sound optimistic that it's just a matter of time, but I was wondering what she's _really_ thinking.
> 
> She said she would support our inclination to cancel our cruise.   It's June 9, and I don't mind not being able to talk, I could manage not drinking (anything, I don't mean alcohol) but I am a bit concerned about my breathing and don't want problems on any of the flights (AK is a long way from NY), on the ship, and I don't want to end up in a hospital in AK.   We called our travel agent, and bottom line, we'll make our decision after my 5/25 appt with the ENT MD (whom I like much more than the Endo MD).
> 
> After consulting with the Endo doc I was put on a short term steroid Rx (in case of swelling) and amoxycillin ( in case there's infection where the breathing tube was).  Tomorrow I go see the surgeon for a routine followup appt.  I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> Holy Hannah. I didn't mean to write so  much, sorry.



 Oh Cheryl I am so sorry to hear you are still not healing. Sending prayers that the medication will help so you can still go on your cruise.



Sassmyfrass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Karri from Houston and I have been a long time lurker.  We are planning our first trip to DW in 2013.  I'm hoping for Oct b/c we just got back from Orlando and it was hot.  I have a 4 year old named Emma.
> 
> I have been admiring everyone's creations for about 6 months and decided to create an account an delurk.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is "The Black Cauldron" and I'm excited that Cinderella is being released.  Sleeping Beauty is my favorite princess movie.   Emma loves Goofy and Pluto!
> 
> Thanks,
> Karri







PrincessMickey said:


> Ok ladies, I need some help. The bridesmaid dress saga continues. This is the dress we ended up getting, in fushia. This one they have on hand in the warehouse in the correct sizes so we won't have to worry as much on whether we would get it in time or not.
> 
> http://www.alfredangelo.com/collect...c9-de43-4942-bfa0-da77e21ebd65&pg=8&colorId1=
> 
> We decided not to order the extra sash as it was going to be so much more expensive. The bride would still like a sash so I thought maybe if I just made them it would be easier and cheaper. How would I do this, has anyone made anything like that before? Would you make it longer and tie it in a bow or knot in the back. Or would you make it more fitted? Or just leave as is with no sash? Thanks for any help or advise I can get I'll be so glad when this wedding is over.



The Scientific seamstress has this on her blog. It's for kids but might work for this too. http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/01/sash-it-up.html


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> http://www.alfredangelo.com/collect...c9-de43-4942-bfa0-da77e21ebd65&pg=8&colorId1=
> The bride would still like a sash so I thought maybe if I just made them it would be easier and cheaper. How would I do this, has anyone made anything like that before?


I like the dress.  It is pretty. Your idea to make the sashes should save you lots of money.  Sashes are pretty easy to make.  They are pretty much just a fabric tube.  I just hate working with satin though because it is so slippery.



miprender said:


> The Scientific seamstress has this on her blog. It's for kids but might work for this too. http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/01/sash-it-up.html


I was going to recommend the same thing.  I think I've also seen some free directions on YCMT but I'm not entirely sure that's where I saw them.  I knew that CarlaC had them on her blog though.  I've never made her sash but all her other directions are so excellent that I can't imagine that it will be difficult to make her sashes.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

dianemom2 said:


> I like the dress.  It is pretty. Your idea to make the sashes should save you lots of money.  Sashes are pretty easy to make.  They are pretty much just a fabric tube.  I just hate working with satin though because it is so slippery.
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend the same thing.  I think I've also seen some free directions on YCMT but I'm not entirely sure that's where I saw them.  I knew that CarlaC had them on her blog though.  I've never made her sash but all her other directions are so excellent that I can't imagine that it will be difficult to make her sashes.



I've made this sash several times, it's super easy, and will work for adults because it uses measurements as well as pattern pieces for the actual bow part.  It makes a nicely shaped bow that hangs pretty.  The turning and ironing part takes the longest, so get help with that if you're crunched for time.


----------



## pyrxtc

PrincessMickey said:


> Ok ladies, I need some help. The bridesmaid dress saga continues. This is the dress we ended up getting, in fushia. This one they have on hand in the warehouse in the correct sizes so we won't have to worry as much on whether we would get it in time or not.
> 
> http://www.alfredangelo.com/collect...c9-de43-4942-bfa0-da77e21ebd65&pg=8&colorId1=
> 
> We decided not to order the extra sash as it was going to be so much more expensive. The bride would still like a sash so I thought maybe if I just made them it would be easier and cheaper. How would I do this, has anyone made anything like that before? Would you make it longer and tie it in a bow or knot in the back. Or would you make it more fitted? Or just leave as is with no sash? Thanks for any help or advise I can get I'll be so glad when this wedding is over.



love the dress, a sash would work well with it.



dianemom2 said:


> I like the dress.  It is pretty. Your idea to make the sashes should save you lots of money.  Sashes are pretty easy to make.  They are pretty much just a fabric tube.  I just hate working with satin though because it is so slippery.



To work with satin, I have been told, to use wax paper and sew right through it and then it just rips right off when you are done.


----------



## PurpleEars

blessedmom4 said:


> *My Lisa received two MORE gowns each from Lynn (cajunfan) and Andrea (VBAndrea aka: ISA). Lynn also made Lisa some matching headbands and Andrea made our Miracle Dog Bandit a reversible bandanna. As you can see they are gorgeous and MUCH prettier than the "Lima Bean Green" (Lisa's words) hospital gowns she wore her last weeklong hospital stay.
> *



What lovely gowns! I am sure princess Lisa will be the best dressed patient at the hospital! I hope the surgery will go smoothly tomorrow. I will be thinking of your family and praying throughout the day.



micksmoma said:


> I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.



Great job! I have only made one of those so far and I really like the pattern too!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> My Singer sewing machine just went out on me today   I was wondering what sewing machines you all would recommend.  I am not an expert sewer, but enjoy putting together clothes for my kids and do some appliqueing at times.  Do not do alot of heavy duty sewing.  Am hoping to find a machine that is $150 or under.  Thanks so much for your help and advice!!



I am sorry to hear that your machine is no longer working. It sounds like you got a nice machine. I hope it will work out well for you.



Mouse7116 said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my quilts.    I'll be heading back to read more on how to do quoting so I can start commenting on all the cool stuff everyone has been doing, but this board is so busy I'm afraid I'll suddenly be pages and pages behind!
> 
> Anyway,  I've got my pieces cut out and saw I had enough for shorts and long pants (for jammies) as well as the shirt.  Woohoo!  Serger practice went great and I'm looking forward to getting started on the next set and DS has already helped me pick out some fabric for more fun pj's.   and one for good measure.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day all!



I can't wait to see pictures of the clothing you are going to make!



aboveH20 said:


> I know I'm going to be waaaaaaaaay over the 25 pictures per post limit, so let's see if I can do this without butchering everything or getting too frustrated.
> 
> First, I'll give my sick call report.  On Friday my husband got tired/concerned about my lack of progress (nine days after surgery) so called the MDs office.  After speaking  with me the nurse wanted me to go to the ER (I need to take BIG gasps of air to whisper) but she said she'd call the surgeon first, who was in surgery.
> 
> Long story short, I was sent to an ENT MD.  She put a fullsize Canon video camera down my nose to see what she would see.  She tried to sound optimistic that it's just a matter of time, but I was wondering what she's _really_ thinking.
> 
> She said she would support our inclination to cancel our cruise.   It's June 9, and I don't mind not being able to talk, I could manage not drinking (anything, I don't mean alcohol) but I am a bit concerned about my breathing and don't want problems on any of the flights (AK is a long way from NY), on the ship, and I don't want to end up in a hospital in AK.   We called our travel agent, and bottom line, we'll make our decision after my 5/25 appt with the ENT MD (whom I like much more than the Endo MD).
> 
> After consulting with the Endo doc I was put on a short term steroid Rx (in case of swelling) and amoxycillin ( in case there's infection where the breathing tube was).  Tomorrow I go see the surgeon for a routine followup appt.  I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> Holy Hannah. I didn't mean to write so  much, sorry.



Cheryl, I am so sorry that you are still having all these problems! I hope the appointment will help you decide about the cruise. On one hand, it is difficult to postpone a special celebration, on the other hand, it is not cheap and you really want to have a good time while you are there.



Sassmyfrass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Karri from Houston and I have been a long time lurker.  We are planning our first trip to DW in 2013.  I'm hoping for Oct b/c we just got back from Orlando and it was hot.  I have a 4 year old named Emma.
> 
> I have been admiring everyone's creations for about 6 months and decided to create an account an delurk.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is "The Black Cauldron" and I'm excited that Cinderella is being released.  Sleeping Beauty is my favorite princess movie.   Emma loves Goofy and Pluto!
> 
> Thanks,
> Karri



Welcome! I look forward to seeing your creations for your trip!



PrincessMickey said:


> Ok ladies, I need some help. The bridesmaid dress saga continues. This is the dress we ended up getting, in fushia. This one they have on hand in the warehouse in the correct sizes so we won't have to worry as much on whether we would get it in time or not.
> 
> http://www.alfredangelo.com/collect...c9-de43-4942-bfa0-da77e21ebd65&pg=8&colorId1=
> 
> We decided not to order the extra sash as it was going to be so much more expensive. The bride would still like a sash so I thought maybe if I just made them it would be easier and cheaper. How would I do this, has anyone made anything like that before? Would you make it longer and tie it in a bow or knot in the back. Or would you make it more fitted? Or just leave as is with no sash? Thanks for any help or advise I can get I'll be so glad when this wedding is over.



So sorry to hear about more drama with this wedding. I would also suggest Carla's Bow Sash tutorial. I made one as part of my outfit for last summer's Project Runway. It was very simple and it looks really nice. The sash actually got repurposed as a bow for my Sorceror ears when we went to Disneyland in February. DH had the "Mickey version" and I had the "Minnie version" of the sorceror ears.


----------



## teacher1717

Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.

I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping 

My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)

Thanks for the help and inspiration!
Tara











I messed up the zipper, but I know how to fix it next time.  Oh and appliquing is WAY harder than it looks. 






I had a problem with the elastic, epsecially the part that gets sewn after you put the elastic in.  I think it's just a matter of having a bit more patience.


----------



## PrincessMickey

miprender said:


> The Scientific seamstress has this on her blog. It's for kids but might work for this too. http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/01/sash-it-up.html



Thank you, that's exactly what I needed. It helps me to see it before I attempt it.



dianemom2 said:


> I like the dress.  It is pretty. Your idea to make the sashes should save you lots of money.  Sashes are pretty easy to make.  They are pretty much just a fabric tube.  I just hate working with satin though because it is so slippery.
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend the same thing.  I think I've also seen some free directions on YCMT but I'm not entirely sure that's where I saw them.  I knew that CarlaC had them on her blog though.  I've never made her sash but all her other directions are so excellent that I can't imagine that it will be difficult to make her sashes.



Thank you! I'll take a look there too. I'll proably combine a few ideas but it will most likely be based off of Carla's



pyrxtc said:


> love the dress, a sash would work well with it.
> 
> 
> 
> To work with satin, I have been told, to use wax paper and sew right through it and then it just rips right off when you are done.



Thank you!. I might try using wax paper, I did a skirt out of satin not too long ago and it was a pain.



PurpleEars said:


> So sorry to hear about more drama with this wedding. I would also suggest Carla's Bow Sash tutorial. I made one as part of my outfit for last summer's Project Runway. It was very simple and it looks really nice. The sash actually got repurposed as a bow for my Sorceror ears when we went to Disneyland in February. DH had the "Mickey version" and I had the "Minnie version" of the sorceror ears.



Thank you. I'll have to go back and take a look at yours. I always like seeing how other's turned out before I start mine.



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.
> 
> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up the zipper, but I know how to fix it next time.  Oh and appliquing is WAY harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the elastic, epsecially the part that gets sewn after you put the elastic in.  I think it's just a matter of having a bit more patience.



Everything looks great!! Appliques by hand are not easy, especially if you've never done it before. Take a look at Heather Sue's tutorial posted on page 1, it helps me alot. I don't do appliques often but every time I reread her tutorial before I start.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

I'd really love to see everything you guys put on facebook. One question though; Since I'm not a DisBoutiquer does that mean I can't join the group? I sew but I haven't been on DisBoards for very long and just discovered your group. Am I out of luck or can I still join in on the fun?


----------



## VBAndrea

Quoteless so will try to do this from memory so will likely forget half of what I'm supposed to.

DIANE -- I had no clue there would be  a foot available to do buttons -- I'm going to look into this.  I hate sewing on buttons (though prefer them to sewing on snaps!).

CHERYL -- I'm sorry things aren't progressing better for you.  I know when I had my jaw surgery they said all would be fine and I could go right back to work, etc.  Clearly the physicians telling me this never had the surgery themselves.  Do you have insurance for your AK trip?  I think it would be wise to put it off if you are able to.  It's one of those once in a lifetime trips that I want you to enjoy -- and besides, you've worked 30 years to earn this trip!

And a camera in your nose?  I could insert a good joke or two here but instead I'll be in rare form and tell you how sorry I am that you are going through all this 

SARAH:  I like this dress better than the previous one (though my favorite was still the first one).  I really would have to see this dress with a sash -- with the ruching on the left side I'm not so sure a sash would be appropriate.    I do think a break in the color would look good though.  I would just do a test run first and make sure a sash is doable for this particular dress.  This bride seems a wee on the *high maintenance* side.

KARRI -- Welcome!

TARA --  you are off to a great start.  I never have problems with my seams ripping -- is the stitch you are using set close enough (not too long in length)?  I stitch forward about three - five stitches, then back the same and then forward again.  I never worry if it aligns perfectly b/c no one will notice if it doesn't, and it's on;y a few stitches anyway.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.
> 
> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara



I know this might sound silly but I learned all my sewing skills basically from my Jr High Home Ec teacher. I don't know if you teach elementary, high school, or middle school but if I were you I would utilize a sewing teacher if there is one on staff at your school. Maybe not for full blown lessons but maybe for some in person help. Wouldn't hurt to ask. 
When I was in high school I was obbessed with embroidery and it turned out our sewing teacher was too. (She showed my her wedding dress one day - she had embroidered little cream and ivory flowers all over it. It was beautiful) Anyways, I got a TON of help from her even when I was no longer taking any of her classes. 

I've realized that's one of the great things that people who sew/knit/craft have in common. They are all super willing to help each other and love giving advice. Actually, they seem to be just really great at giving.


----------



## aksunshine

blessedmom4 said:


> *Diane, Please know I am thankful you are well enough to let us know how your surgery went and hope that you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> I cant keep up with our TR, much less this fun thread...BUT, I know that Lynn posted a request for hospital gowns for my little Princess here and we received two pretty gowns today that made Lisa have the BIGGEST smile! She is THRILLED to wear something else besides those ugly green gowns at the hospital. I wanted to share their hard work with  you. I know Lynn, Andrea and Amy M are also sending Lisa gowns and we are grateful to Flora for offering! Lisa will be admitted Mothers Day for surgery on May 15. We welcome your prayers please.
> 
> These pretty gifts were made by Mary (RMAMom) the  Ariel Hospital Gown and from Ann (fruto76) the Princess Hospital Gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​*​



She is so beautiful Judy!!!


----------



## Sandi S

teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.
> 
> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up the zipper, but I know how to fix it next time.  Oh and appliquing is WAY harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the elastic, epsecially the part that gets sewn after you put the elastic in.  I think it's just a matter of having a bit more patience.



Welcome!! I'm a middle school teacher and yep, the state testing craziness is here. I hate it! I need to do the creative stuff just to let off my stress from my job.

I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.


----------



## VBAndrea

Good Morning Ladies!  I am c/p this from Judy's TR -- she asked that someone post a note over here for her so that you all keep her family in your thoughts and prayers today.  This is Judy's post:

I have tried several times to post through the night, only to lose it all...so finally decided to type in word, then copy and paste....

I truly want to Thank You all for the most uplifting messages, they have meant the world to me. Andrea, your post brought me to tears and I agree with you all that these gowns are full of love and prayers. Lisa LOVES wearing them and having everyone comment on them and she has NOW taken to calling the other gowns puke green...one of the patients told her they liked her gown better than their puke green one and of course it stuck...I wish you ALL could be here with us, I could use the support...but your messages have been wonderful!

Lisa is scared...she actually told me last night how scared, she thinks she might die. That had me on edge as you can imagine and no matter how much I worked with her on those feelings, nothing would sway her worries. This is very atypical for her. We could use some prayers to that end and to calm my Mom nerves.

Rachel is not throwing up at the moment however, it is taking great effort This sickness has exacerbated her other chronic medical issues. We did see the MD yesterday thanks to Christian's wonderful support! My stomach is not as ill either, which is good, since it has been slightly uncomfortable (I dont like to use the word painful there is true pain in the world and this isnt it). As if that werent enough, Sweet David woke up yesterday with that weird head pain, nausea and the numb arms and feet, plus dizziness. As soon as Rachels MD appointment was over we went back home to check on him. He was feeling better; however he was still in his PJs which worried me.

Surgery is scheduled for 9 AM this morning. They should take Lisa down between 7:30 and 8:00 AM. I am dressed and waiting, thankfully My little sweetie is asleep. So is Pete, but NOT for long! Lisa packed a little brown bag in her suitcase and when I opened it I found an apple, a banana and some crackers. She told me she was bringing food for after the surgery in case they forgot to feed her again or took to long...after her last cardiac cath AND her March surgery she was starving, so she wanted to be prepared!

Thank you once again for your amazing prayers and messages. Would someone please post a note for me on the disboutique thread and thank those who are praying and have left me such wonderful messages of support. Also, today is Mariannes (mphalens) birthday. She has been VERY busy with life so if you think of it, wish her a happy birthday, I know she would appreciate it!

I will update you as soon as possible, I promise!


----------



## RMAMom

Thank you Andrea, we are praying for them all.


----------



## teacher1717

Sandi S said:


> Welcome!! I'm a middle school teacher and yep, the state testing craziness is here. I hate it! I need to do the creative stuff just to let off my stress from my job.
> 
> I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.



I LOVE your bolt.  So cute!


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> To work with satin, I have been told, to use wax paper and sew right through it and then it just rips right off when you are done.


I never heard that tip before.  I will try it the next time I work with satin.



teacher1717 said:


> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara


Your stuff looks great!  You seem to be learning very quickly.  I have found Youtube to be a great resource.  I am very visual and I love to see how to do everything versus just reading about it.  Why can't you reverse to keep your seams from unraveling?




VBAndrea said:


> DIANE -- I had no clue there would be  a foot available to do buttons -- I'm going to look into this.  I hate sewing on buttons (though prefer them to sewing on snaps!).


Let me know if you end up getting a button foot.  I do still sew on the buttons if I am only doing one or two but when I have to do a whole shirt full of buttons, I use the button foot.  I also hate sewing on snaps.  I try and use snap tape whenever I can get away with it!



ItsyBitsy said:


> I know this might sound silly but I learned all my sewing skills basically from my Jr High Home Ec teacher. I don't know if you teach elementary, high school, or middle school but if I were you I would utilize a sewing teacher if there is one on staff at your school.


I wonder how many schools have a home ec teacher anymore.  Both of my girls are in middle school and there is no more Home Ec.  My older daughter had been in the "Arts" rotation as her elective this year.  She's had Food and Nutrition (no cooking or meal prep involved, all book learning), Forensic Science and chorus as her classes.  Learning to take care of a home and learning some life skills aren't considered "school" classes around here!  My friend in Virginia told me that her son has had a more traditional Home Ec class this year.



Sandi S said:


> I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.


That is a very cute applique.  I don't think I've ever seen Bolt before.  Where did you find him?


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessMickey said:


> Ok ladies, I need some help. The bridesmaid dress saga continues. This is the dress we ended up getting, in fushia. This one they have on hand in the warehouse in the correct sizes so we won't have to worry as much on whether we would get it in time or not.
> 
> http://www.alfredangelo.com/collect...c9-de43-4942-bfa0-da77e21ebd65&pg=8&colorId1=
> 
> We decided not to order the extra sash as it was going to be so much more expensive. The bride would still like a sash so I thought maybe if I just made them it would be easier and cheaper. How would I do this, has anyone made anything like that before? Would you make it longer and tie it in a bow or knot in the back. Or would you make it more fitted? Or just leave as is with no sash? Thanks for any help or advise I can get I'll be so glad when this wedding is over.



Do you think a bow would work? See how it's all gathered around the waist? Maybe just the bow part at the hip. 

http://www.morilee.com/bridesmaids/bridesmaids/287

http://www.soondress.net/olive-gree...id-dress-2011-designer-BW10064-wonderful.html


----------



## Blyssfull

teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.
> 
> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up the zipper, but I know how to fix it next time.  Oh and appliquing is WAY harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the elastic, epsecially the part that gets sewn after you put the elastic in.  I think it's just a matter of having a bit more patience.



Everything looks great!  I love the letter on your purse. 



VBAndrea said:


> TARA --  you are off to a great start.  I never have problems with my seams ripping -- is the stitch you are using set close enough (not too long in length)?  I stitch forward about three - five stitches, then back the same and then forward again.  I never worry if it aligns perfectly b/c no one will notice if it doesn't, and it's on;y a few stitches anyway.



That's great advice Andrea.. I'm going to try and sew that way and see if I can find my sewing mojo.  My seams pull like that when I use a really long, basting stitch. Do you still serge when you sew your seams that way? 



Sandi S said:


> Welcome!! I'm a middle school teacher and yep, the state testing craziness is here. I hate it! I need to do the creative stuff just to let off my stress from my job.
> 
> I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.



I love Bolt. That's really cute! I'm always afraid to applique on stripes but everyone else's always turns out darlin'. 



Sassmyfrass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Karri from Houston and I have been a long time lurker.  We are planning our first trip to DW in 2013.  I'm hoping for Oct b/c we just got back from Orlando and it was hot.  I have a 4 year old named Emma.
> 
> I have been admiring everyone's creations for about 6 months and decided to create an account an delurk.
> 
> My favorite Disney movie is "The Black Cauldron" and I'm excited that Cinderella is being released.  Sleeping Beauty is my favorite princess movie.   Emma loves Goofy and Pluto!
> 
> Thanks,
> Karri




Welcome to the Madness Karri!  Are you planning on doing any customs for your trip? 


Praying for Judy and her family!!


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> I was going to recommend the same thing.  I think I've also seen some free directions on YCMT but I'm not entirely sure that's where I saw them.  I knew that CarlaC had them on her blog though.  I've never made her sash but all her other directions are so excellent that I can't imagine that it will be difficult to make her sashes.



 Great minds think alike.... I never made a sash as I am terrible at tying bows. 



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.
> 
> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara
> 
> I messed up the zipper, but I know how to fix it next time.  Oh and appliquing is WAY harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the elastic, especially the part that gets sewn after you put the elastic in.  I think it's just a matter of having a bit more patience.



  DH is a teacher so I know all about testing

I never had my stitches come undone.... but I have had my seams shred But that is another story

Are you sure you are not using your basting stitch? That is only a temporary stitch which can come undone very easily. My machine automatically does a locking stitch on the first stitch and then I have a button I can use to reverse my sewing.




PrincessMickey said:


> Thank you, that's exactly what I needed. It helps me to see it before I attempt it.



I hope you post pictures when you are done.



Sandi S said:


> I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.






VBAndrea said:


> Good Morning Ladies!  I am c/p this from Judy's TR -- she asked that someone post a note over here for her so that you all keep her family in your thoughts and prayers today.  This is Judy's post:
> 
> I have tried several times to post through the night, only to lose it all...so finally decided to type in word, then copy and paste....
> 
> I truly want to Thank You all for the most uplifting messages, they have meant the world to me. Andrea, your post brought me to tears and I agree with you all that these gowns are full of love and prayers. Lisa LOVES wearing them and having everyone comment on them and she has NOW taken to calling the other gowns puke green...one of the patients told her they liked her gown better than their puke green one and of course it stuck...I wish you ALL could be here with us, I could use the support...but your messages have been wonderful!
> 
> Lisa is scared...she actually told me last night how scared, she thinks she might die. That had me on edge as you can imagine and no matter how much I worked with her on those feelings, nothing would sway her worries. This is very atypical for her. We could use some prayers to that end and to calm my Mom nerves.
> 
> Rachel is not throwing up at the moment however, it is taking great effort This sickness has exacerbated her other chronic medical issues. We did see the MD yesterday thanks to Christian's wonderful support! My stomach is not as ill either, which is good, since it has been slightly uncomfortable (I dont like to use the word painful there is true pain in the world and this isnt it). As if that werent enough, Sweet David woke up yesterday with that weird head pain, nausea and the numb arms and feet, plus dizziness. As soon as Rachels MD appointment was over we went back home to check on him. He was feeling better; however he was still in his PJs which worried me.
> 
> Surgery is scheduled for 9 AM this morning. They should take Lisa down between 7:30 and 8:00 AM. I am dressed and waiting, thankfully My little sweetie is asleep. So is Pete, but NOT for long! Lisa packed a little brown bag in her suitcase and when I opened it I found an apple, a banana and some crackers. She told me she was bringing food for after the surgery in case they forgot to feed her again or took to long...after her last cardiac cath AND her March surgery she was starving, so she wanted to be prepared!
> 
> Thank you once again for your amazing prayers and messages. Would someone please post a note for me on the disboutique thread and thank those who are praying and have left me such wonderful messages of support. Also, today is Mariannes (mphalens) birthday. She has been VERY busy with life so if you think of it, wish her a happy birthday, I know she would appreciate it!
> 
> I will update you as soon as possible, I promise!



 I've been thinking of them all day.


----------



## Teamtori

Hi all, I'm trying to work my way through all the posts. My name is Michelle and I love custom clothes! My daughter is 6 and is going on a Make a Wish trip to Disney in July. I am going to try to get some tips, but between her treatment and me working, I'm not sure how much I will accomplish! 

Here is a dumb question to start with: How do you applique? I have an embroidered machine (a brother low budget one)..but no idea how to do this.

Oh and if you want to see my daughter, her site is torigaga dot com.

I can't wait to learn from you all!


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

Hi again!  I joined this thread a while ago, but went MIA for a while!  I recently bought an embroidery machine, probably the same one as PP as it is a Brother, and is from Walmart.  I love Brother machines.  All of ours (5 machines) are Brother.  

I am struggling hard with how to embroider letters straight.  I bought some CD's with Disney font on them, but I have to do each letter individually, and I cannot seem to get them evenly spaced and straight across.  I have tons of shirts to embroider and applique (I will delve into that one when I am comfy with the embroidery itself.) but I am so afraid of messing them up that I am doing exactly nothing with them.  I have been practicing a bit on an old shirt, but just can't seem to get it right.  I am not used to this as I sew for my karate studio and have been sewing for practically my whole life.  This is a new adventure for me.  Help please!!  I love the applique tutorial btw.  I will be using it for sure when I cross that bridge.  Thank you!!!

Here are a few dancing bananas as thanx for your help.


----------



## Teamtori

I have a brother machine too, and the best thing I've done is get one of the software deals (I used a free trial) that you can combine the letters into a word, and lay it out the way you want. That way it comes out straight. I used one called embird.

I read the tutorial about appliques but I think I'm missing something. I just don't get it!


----------



## Blyssfull

Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Hi again!  I joined this thread a while ago, but went MIA for a while!  I recently bought an embroidery machine, probably the same one as PP as it is a Brother, and is from Walmart.  I love Brother machines.  All of ours (5 machines) are Brother.
> 
> I am struggling hard with how to embroider letters straight.  I bought some CD's with Disney font on them, but I have to do each letter individually, and I cannot seem to get them evenly spaced and straight across.  I have tons of shirts to embroider and applique (I will delve into that one when I am comfy with the embroidery itself.) but I am so afraid of messing them up that I am doing exactly nothing with them.  I have been practicing a bit on an old shirt, but just can't seem to get it right.  I am not used to this as I sew for my karate studio and have been sewing for practically my whole life.  This is a new adventure for me.  Help please!!  I love the applique tutorial btw.  I will be using it for sure when I cross that bridge.  Thank you!!!
> 
> Here are a few dancing bananas as thanx for your help.



I second what TeamTori posted. The best way is to use a software program to merge them all together to make them into their "own" design. You can also use it to merge the name/lettering with the designs so you can do everything in one hooping. 



Teamtori said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to work my way through all the posts. My name is Michelle and I love custom clothes! My daughter is 6 and is going on a Make a Wish trip to Disney in July. I am going to try to get some tips, but between her treatment and me working, I'm not sure how much I will accomplish!
> 
> Here is a dumb question to start with: How do you applique? I have an embroidered machine (a brother low budget one)..but no idea how to do this.
> 
> Oh and if you want to see my daughter, her site is torigaga dot com.
> 
> I can't wait to learn from you all!



Is there a certain part of applique you're having trouble with or just overall? 

This is a great video on youtube to give an idea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwsYFWnhwA

When starting out, it's best to have the steps/thread changes that comes with your design on your computer near your machine or print it off so you can know which step is next. Then as you get more experience you change/rearrange the way things stitch out. HTH


----------



## Blyssfull

Teamtori said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to work my way through all the posts. My name is Michelle and I love custom clothes! My daughter is 6 and is going on a Make a Wish trip to Disney in July. I am going to try to get some tips, but between her treatment and me working, I'm not sure how much I will accomplish!
> 
> Here is a dumb question to start with: How do you applique? I have an embroidered machine (a brother low budget one)..but no idea how to do this.
> 
> Oh and if you want to see my daughter, her site is torigaga dot com.
> 
> I can't wait to learn from you all!



Just checked out your website.. OMGosh What a precious child!


----------



## Piper

Teamtori said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to work my way through all the posts. My name is Michelle and I love custom clothes! My daughter is 6 and is going on a Make a Wish trip to Disney in July. I am going to try to get some tips, but between her treatment and me working, I'm not sure how much I will accomplish!
> 
> Here is a dumb question to start with: How do you applique? I have an embroidered machine (a brother low budget one)..but no idea how to do this.
> 
> Oh and if you want to see my daughter, her site is torigaga dot com.
> 
> I can't wait to learn from you all!



Hi Michelle,

My name is Piper and I am a 67 year old with NF1 (like Tori.)  I was diagnosed in 7th grade when my PE teacher recognized that I had scoliosis and Juvenile RA.  My mother was told to take me to a pediatric rheumatologist who fortunately recognized my few "bumps" as neurofibromas and the scoliosis and lordosis as well as the cafe au lait spots as a manifestation of NF1.  I only have 1 "freckle" under each arm!  Biopsies of three tumors confirmed the diagnosis.

Just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate your website and what you are doing to educate the public.  As you know, we all manifest in different ways.  I haven't had vision or hearing problems and I just have 3 very small spots in my brain.  I do have some tumors in my sinuses and stomach and duodenum, as well as a few on my skin.  I have been very fortunate!  Tori and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## PurpleEars

teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.
> 
> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up the zipper, but I know how to fix it next time.  Oh and appliquing is WAY harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the elastic, epsecially the part that gets sewn after you put the elastic in.  I think it's just a matter of having a bit more patience.



I am glad that you dived right in. It looks like from your applique that you used the basting stitch (one with LONG stitch setting). I would recommend making the stitch length shorter (I think "regular" is 2.0 to 2.5mm on my machine depending on which stitch I use and basting stitch is 5.0mm). I would also recommend using tight zigzag stitches for applique (just decrease the stitch length and increase the stitch width). The other thing you may want to look at is your thread tension. If the tension is off, then one thread will pull out easily. Unless you are very comfortable with your machine, I would say only adjust the tension for the top thread (usually a dial) and don't play with the bobbin tension at all.



Sandi S said:


> Welcome!! I'm a middle school teacher and yep, the state testing craziness is here. I hate it! I need to do the creative stuff just to let off my stress from my job.
> 
> I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.



Bolt is very cute!



Teamtori said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to work my way through all the posts. My name is Michelle and I love custom clothes! My daughter is 6 and is going on a Make a Wish trip to Disney in July. I am going to try to get some tips, but between her treatment and me working, I'm not sure how much I will accomplish!
> 
> Here is a dumb question to start with: How do you applique? I have an embroidered machine (a brother low budget one)..but no idea how to do this.
> 
> Oh and if you want to see my daughter, her site is torigaga dot com.
> 
> I can't wait to learn from you all!



For applique "by hand", I would suggest reading the tutorial on the first page. For "machine applique", I would suggest looking at some of the recomended digitizers from this thread and look at their sites. You can buy files from them that your machine can read and place stitches in the right places for your appliques. (Warning: please check your machine has a way of taking external files before buying any applique files. You need special software and a special card for older machines. Newer ones would have a USB port to take files).



Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Hi again!  I joined this thread a while ago, but went MIA for a while!  I recently bought an embroidery machine, probably the same one as PP as it is a Brother, and is from Walmart.  I love Brother machines.  All of ours (5 machines) are Brother.
> 
> I am struggling hard with how to embroider letters straight.  I bought some CD's with Disney font on them, but I have to do each letter individually, and I cannot seem to get them evenly spaced and straight across.  I have tons of shirts to embroider and applique (I will delve into that one when I am comfy with the embroidery itself.) but I am so afraid of messing them up that I am doing exactly nothing with them.  I have been practicing a bit on an old shirt, but just can't seem to get it right.  I am not used to this as I sew for my karate studio and have been sewing for practically my whole life.  This is a new adventure for me.  Help please!!  I love the applique tutorial btw.  I will be using it for sure when I cross that bridge.  Thank you!!!
> 
> Here are a few dancing bananas as thanx for your help.



Welcome back! Since I only have a 4x4 hoop, I need to do multiple hooping for projects from time to time. I would say a metre stick (ok, yard stick to most of you) is a must! I just draw a straight line across where I want to embroider, divide them up into the correct increments, mark the centres for each hooping. I only hoop the stabilizer and float the fabric on top. I line up each centre to the centre of the embroidery foot, pin them, and check with the plastic template with the hoop. I then do tack down stitch, remove the pins, and proceed with the embroidery. I hope this makes sense to someone other than me...

Andrea Thank you for posting the update from Judy. I have been thinking about her family today. I hope the surgery was successful and everyone is on the mend.


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> Andrea Thank you for posting the update from Judy. I have been thinking about her family today. I hope the surgery was successful and everyone is on the mend.





Actually the surgery has been postponed....Lisa has a rash over her body due to a reaction to a new med....they will be getting her coumadin levels back to theraputic and then hopefully discharged in a couple of days....they will be rescheduling the surgery down the road.....please continue to keep Lisa and her family in your prayers, thanks


----------



## RMAMom

mommy2mrb said:


> Actually the surgery has been postponed....Lisa has a rash over her body due to a reaction to a new med....they will be getting her coumadin levels back to theraputic and then hopefully discharged in a couple of days....they will be rescheduling the surgery down the road.....please continue to keep Lisa and her family in your prayers, thanks



Oh how awful! after all the stress leading up to the surgery, to have to postponed it must be devastating. I will keep everyone in my prayers.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Here is Judy's post from earlier on their thread......sorry the photos didn't copy over



Thank you again for the amazing messages and support, what a comfort!

Why they postponed surgery:
Last week I became very concerned about Lisa’s surgery. Timing was NOT making me happy and I had a horrible, nagging feeling. I felt deep in my soul SOMETHING HORRIBLE was going to happen. I don’t know if I mentioned it here; however, those IRL heard nothing from me but how concerned I was. I sent an email to all of her physicians that were involved with this hospital stay/surgery. I had a list of concerns/questions, I had been feeling VERY nervous and out of sorts about this being done today. They all acquiesced that there was nothing to worry about and we would proceed as planned. You may recall that Thursday Lisa was sick, then Friday Rachel was. We had a plethora of things occurring, that I will not get in to...suffice it to say, I kept thinking we should postpone the surgery; however, the docs kept wanting to move forward. Even after we arrived on Sunday, there were huge red flags to me. The biggest occurred last night when LIsa told me that she thought she would die if she had the surgery now. I spent the better part of the night praying, then I FINALLY was able to post an update this AM, asking for prayer. As I waited for Lisa to wake up this morning, I fervently prayed for God to stop this surgery to intercede if this was not HIs timing. I was calm as we walked to the OR holding area. I answered two different nurses questions in reference to the rash. The anesthesiologist came in and said he had no worries abut the rash. The nurse anesthetist came in and said she had to defer to the MDs (because of Lisa’ heart, the team to put her to sleep is always huge). Everyone agreed that the rash was NOT a deal breaker and we would proceed. LIsa told me her IV was hurting...a lot. It is a blood draw IV, nothing was going in or out. I looked at her arm and noticed it was swollen. I brought it to everyones attention and no one cared, said they could barely see it was swollen. Then our surgeon walked in...he took one look at Lisa’s entire body covered in rash and her swollen arm and said absolutely not! Where no one else seemed to care that she obviously has SOMETHING going on, he wasn’t about to risk my daughter’s life to “proceed as planned.” THEN the anesthesiologist starts telling me how difficult a case he perceived Lisa to be with her severe pulmonary stenosis. PRIOR to postponing the case, he wasn’t worried about it at all! All I know is IF and WHEN this surgery is rescheduled, I have no intention of letting Mr. Lackadaisical put her to sleep. Yes, Lisa needs to have the surgery; however, as the surgeon said once he saw her, that it doesn’t have to be today! We are i the process of getting her coumadin level back to therapeutic limits and THEN we can exit the hospital and it will not be soon enough for me. I can’t BELIEVE no one told the surgeon about the rash! Even Pete forgot to tell him when he breezed by the room yesterday, I had been sitting in there ALL day with the exception of leaving for Rachel’s MD appt and we took Lisa out to the play-yard and THAT is when he showed up. When Pete came out and told me he stopped by I said did you tell him about the rash and he had not. We came in to try and find hie; however, he was gone and we were told that someone would have already told him...apparently not! I have even more respect for him than I did, he didn’t get paid for that time and he still erred on the side of my child’s health, {raise the Lord. I will not be surprised to discover this rash is one of those many “unknowns”...but I DO think it was God’s way of forcing them to stop the surgery. There are many who are disappointed it didn’t happen today...I am NOT one of them, it just reaffirmed my Mom’s intuition and instinct should always be followed.

So NOW we are Prisoners! After three days we have been LOCKED IN! In spite of asking repeatedly if we needed to be worried about Lisa’s rash being contagious or infectious OR if we should postpone surgery and hearing a resounding NO from everyone, they NOW have confined Lisa to her room...of course if she has fifth’s disease (also known as Parvo 19), it is NOT contagious once you see the rash.

We now must wait and see how long it takes for Lisa’s coumadin levels to become therapeutic...please pray it is not long! I am NOT upset over this postponement, Many do not understand why I am not upset or why I AM so relieved... I know God’s hands are alL in this and while I may not be explainINg it clearly enough for anyone else to UNDERSTAND...I get it, loud and clear. God IS faithful and he is in control, never doubt that!

One happy thing today, Lisa’s ballet teacher stopped by to see her and that was a treat. We were very thankful! She brought some gardenias from her garden and they make the room smell wonderful!

I thought I would share a few pics of Lisa in some her new gowns and out and about at the hospital...choosing which gown to wear has been difficult for her, since she loves them all...I will put two behind my back everyday and she will pick a hand and that is the one she wears for that day....


With Gov, the therapy dog.


in the OR holding area this AM. They made her wear a hospital gown.


Playing with her bed, UP in the air!


This has been the most insane day with things changing rapidly. The dermatologist was just in (the one they said wouldn't be able to see us for several weeks). He is 100 percent sure Lisa is having a drug reaction to the omeprazole they put Lisa on for her gastric leaking...WHY have we waited three days for someone to figure this out...we are in a HOSPITAL for crying out loud! Lisa is now OFF of isolation...this is unbelievable....


----------



## Sandi S

Praying for Lisa and your family...things do happen for a reason.


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

Teamtori said:


> I have a brother machine too, and the best thing I've done is get one of the software deals (I used a free trial) that you can combine the letters into a word, and lay it out the way you want. That way it comes out straight. I used one called embird.





Blyssfull said:


> I second what TeamTori posted. The best way is to use a software program to merge them all together to make them into their "own" design. You can also use it to merge the name/lettering with the designs so you can do everything in one hooping.



Thanx for the responses!  I looked into the software program, and was thinking I had better ask if anyone has a certain one that is inexpensive, but does a great job at what I am looking to do.  I couldn't even find a price on the embird one for if I wanted to purchase.  I only found upgrade costs.  I just don't want to waste money!  



PurpleEars said:


> Welcome back! Since I only have a 4x4 hoop, I need to do multiple hooping for projects from time to time. I would say a metre stick (ok, yard stick to most of you) is a must! I just draw a straight line across where I want to embroider, divide them up into the correct increments, mark the centres for each hooping. I only hoop the stabilizer and float the fabric on top. I line up each centre to the centre of the embroidery foot, pin them, and check with the plastic template with the hoop. I then do tack down stitch, remove the pins, and proceed with the embroidery. I hope this makes sense to someone other than me...



Thanx! I only have the 4x4 hoop as well, and won't buy a bigger one until I can figure the darned machine out!  There are some days where I consider taking it back b/c I am frustrated, and then I think about how I have wanted one for 10 years, and it stops me.  I really want to tackle it and get moving!  That seems to be what people tend to do with the fabric and stabilizer.  I had someone type up a step by step instructional in a thread where I mentioned my frustration.  I just didn't understand what she was saying when she said she didin't hoop the material.  I guess it is common though!  i have embroidered some things successfully, but do not feel competent though, especially when it comes to lettering.  I hate letting it beat me!!  Maybe my problem is that I am trying to do this too late at night!  My brain isn't working at full capacity!


----------



## miprender

Teamtori said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to work my way through all the posts. My name is Michelle and I love custom clothes! My daughter is 6 and is going on a Make a Wish trip to Disney in July. I am going to try to get some tips, but between her treatment and me working, I'm not sure how much I will accomplish!
> 
> Here is a dumb question to start with: How do you applique? I have an embroidered machine (a brother low budget one)..but no idea how to do this.
> 
> Oh and if you want to see my daughter, her site is torigaga dot com.
> 
> I can't wait to learn from you all!



 Hi I am Michelle also

I used this tutorial when I was first starting out http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm

What problems are you having?



Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Hi again!  I joined this thread a while ago, but went MIA for a while!  I recently bought an embroidery machine, probably the same one as PP as it is a Brother, and is from Walmart.  I love Brother machines.  All of ours (5 machines) are Brother.
> 
> I am struggling hard with how to embroider letters straight.  I bought some CD's with Disney font on them, but I have to do each letter individually, and I cannot seem to get them evenly spaced and straight across.  I have tons of shirts to embroider and applique (I will delve into that one when I am comfy with the embroidery itself.) but I am so afraid of messing them up that I am doing exactly nothing with them.  I have been practicing a bit on an old shirt, but just can't seem to get it right.  I am not used to this as I sew for my karate studio and have been sewing for practically my whole life.  This is a new adventure for me.  Help please!!  I love the applique tutorial btw.  I will be using it for sure when I cross that bridge.  Thank you!!!
> 
> Here are a few dancing bananas as thanx for your help.



I have a PE770 and I can never get my letter straight doing one at a time either. Someday I may look at getting a software package


----------



## lovesdumbo

teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.
> 
> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up the zipper, but I know how to fix it next time.  Oh and appliquing is WAY harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the elastic, epsecially the part that gets sewn after you put the elastic in.  I think it's just a matter of having a bit more patience.


I think every looks great. Kudos to you for trying a zipper!  I need to get up the courage to try one!!!




Sandi S said:


> I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.


Love Bolt!  Love it on the stripes. 






Continued prayers for Lisa and her family. Hope she can go home real soon!


----------



## cogero

Thanks for the update on Lisa. I have been praying for them.

Which machine do you have from walmart. I started with an SE-400 and it was fairly easy to use. I started by buying HeatherSue's Mickey Head which is an easy design to start with only 3 steps.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Thanks for the update on Lisa. I have been praying for them.
> 
> Which machine do you have from walmart. I started with an SE-400 and it was fairly easy to use. I started by buying HeatherSue's Mickey Head which is an easy design to start with only 3 steps.



I started with nearly the same machine, just an older version.  The SE-270.  HeatherSue's Mickey head was my first applique too.  I'd done some embroidery before that but not applique.  Lining up letters to make words is nearly impossible without a program on the computer to help you.


----------



## Teamtori

Blyssfull said:


> Is there a certain part of applique you're having trouble with or just overall?
> 
> This is a great video on youtube to give an idea:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwsYFWnhwA
> 
> When starting out, it's best to have the steps/thread changes that comes with your design on your computer near your machine or print it off so you can know which step is next. Then as you get more experience you change/rearrange the way things stitch out. HTH



I think I'm having difficulty understanding the whole concept, but that video was VERY helpful! I want to try now!! Thank you for that!!


----------



## Teamtori

dianemom2 said:


> I started with nearly the same machine, just an older version.  The SE-270.  HeatherSue's Mickey head was my first applique too.  I'd done some embroidery before that but not applique.



I also have the same machine, the Brother SE400. Where can I find HeatherSue's Mickey head? Also, do you need to buy APPLIQUE only designs if you use a machine embroidery? So it knows where to stop and all?


----------



## Teamtori

Blyssfull said:


> Just checked out your website.. OMGosh What a precious child!



Thank you so much! I think she is pretty amazing myself!



Piper said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> My name is Piper and I am a 67 year old with NF1 (like Tori.)  I was diagnosed in 7th grade when my PE teacher recognized that I had scoliosis and Juvenile RA.  My mother was told to take me to a pediatric rheumatologist who fortunately recognized my few "bumps" as neurofibromas and the scoliosis and lordosis as well as the cafe au lait spots as a manifestation of NF1.  I only have 1 "freckle" under each arm!  Biopsies of three tumors confirmed the diagnosis.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate your website and what you are doing to educate the public.  As you know, we all manifest in different ways.  I haven't had vision or hearing problems and I just have 3 very small spots in my brain.  I do have some tumors in my sinuses and stomach and duodenum, as well as a few on my skin.  I have been very fortunate!  Tori and your family will be in my prayers.



Thank you so much! It is so nice to meet someone else with NF1. I will have to tell Tori! I'm glad you find value in the website..I really want to raise awareness for NF and hopefully find a cure!!


----------



## teacher1717

PurpleEars said:


> I am glad that you dived right in. It looks like from your applique that you used the basting stitch (one with LONG stitch setting). I would recommend making the stitch length shorter (I think "regular" is 2.0 to 2.5mm on my machine depending on which stitch I use and basting stitch is 5.0mm). I would also recommend using tight zigzag stitches for applique (just decrease the stitch length and increase the stitch width). The other thing you may want to look at is your thread tension. If the tension is off, then one thread will pull out easily. Unless you are very comfortable with your machine, I would say only adjust the tension for the top thread (usually a dial) and don't play with the bobbin tension at all.
> 
> 
> 
> OK...I am very new to sewing, so don't think I'm stupid. I tried the zig-zag stich and i need a lot more practice with it, it was kind of all over the place.  I am unsure what a basting stitch is.  I have my dial set on 3-which is a straight stitch.  it was one of the smaller straight stitches, perhaps I'll try a different one.  I am still practicing with the zig zag and satin stitch though.


----------



## VBAndrea

Blyssfull said:


> That's great advice Andrea.. I'm going to try and sew that way and see if I can find my sewing mojo.  My seams pull like that when I use a really long, basting stitch. Do you still serge when you sew your seams that way?


I still serge everything after I straight stitch.  First I stitch on the sewing machine and then I serge so the seams don't fray.  I just have a cheap serger -- I know with some sergers you don't need to sew first, but when I tried it with mine seams ripped apart.



Teamtori said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to work my way through all the posts. My name is Michelle and I love custom clothes! My daughter is 6 and is going on a Make a Wish trip to Disney in July. I am going to try to get some tips, but between her treatment and me working, I'm not sure how much I will accomplish!
> 
> Here is a dumb question to start with: How do you applique? I have an embroidered machine (a brother low budget one)..but no idea how to do this.
> 
> Oh and if you want to see my daughter, her site is torigaga dot com.
> 
> I can't wait to learn from you all!


Do you have a manual with your machine?  You would need to consult it to see how it works and if you are able to load designs to it, etc.  I just watched a few you tube videos b/f tackling mine.  And some embroidery sites had mini tuts as well.  Once you get the hang of it it's easy.



Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Hi again!  I joined this thread a while ago, but went MIA for a while!  I recently bought an embroidery machine, probably the same one as PP as it is a Brother, and is from Walmart.  I love Brother machines.  All of ours (5 machines) are Brother.
> 
> I am struggling hard with how to embroider letters straight.  I bought some CD's with Disney font on them, but I have to do each letter individually, and I cannot seem to get them evenly spaced and straight across.  I have tons of shirts to embroider and applique (I will delve into that one when I am comfy with the embroidery itself.) but I am so afraid of messing them up that I am doing exactly nothing with them.  I have been practicing a bit on an old shirt, but just can't seem to get it right.  I am not used to this as I sew for my karate studio and have been sewing for practically my whole life.  This is a new adventure for me.  Help please!!  I love the applique tutorial btw.  I will be using it for sure when I cross that bridge.  Thank you!!!
> 
> Here are a few dancing bananas as thanx for your help.


I agree that to get letters straight you have to have a program (unless you use the built in fonts your machine comes with).  Stitch Era Universal has a free download but I've heard it's not the most user friendly.  Embrid has a free trial and I've heard it's nicer.  Ann uses Sew What Pro which merges designs and does lettering.  I haven't tried any of these (yet!).



Teamtori said:


> I also have the same machine, the Brother SE400. Where can I find HeatherSue's Mickey head? Also, do you need to buy APPLIQUE only designs if you use a machine embroidery? So it knows where to stop and all?


Google Frou Frou by Heather Sue and you will find her shop.  You can buy either applique or embroidery designs.  Heather's Mickey Head was my first design too!

I took a peek at Tori's website -- she's adorable   How old was she when you adopted her?


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> Google Frou Frou by Heather Sue and you will find her shop.  You can buy either applique or embroidery designs.  Heather's Mickey Head was my first design too!
> 
> I took a peek at Tori's website -- she's adorable   How old was she when you adopted her?



Gotcha. I get it now. I watched the youtube video..I can load designs on my machine with a USB cord, so I just need to buy an applique design now! I think I will try tonight! What is the best way to keep the design from "puckering" after you wash it? A good stabilizer?

Thanks about Tori! She is quite a cutie, but I am biased. She was 21 months when she went into foster care. Jon is her biological brother and he was 3 1/2 when I got them. I fostered them for almost four years before they were adopted. I got them in February of 2007 and their adoption was in December of 2010. It was kind of neat because they were old enough then to know they were being adopted and they were very excited about it.

A cute story..during the adoption hearing I had to testify. Tori followed me up to the stand and sat on my lap while I testified. The judge said it was obvious that she was bonded to me


----------



## aboveH20

micksmoma said:


> I made this for one of my grandaughters.  I love all the stuff that I have been seeing on here.  I would have never found this pattern without this site.  Thank you all so much.  This is the second one I have made her but I forgot to take a picture of the first one.



I love it. I can just picture chubby little legs sticking out.  Great job.




dianemom2 said:


> Cheryl- I hope you start feeling better soon.  It is terrible that you've felt bad for this long.  It seems like a good idea to be prudent about the cruise.  That is a lot of money to spend to go somewhere fabulous and it would be terrible not to be able to enjoy it.  DH and I just loved AK!  Maybe you can get them to change the date of your cruise instead of canceling it.  We went in September and it was so beautiful because all the trees were wearing their fall colors.  Plus, at the end of the season, all the stores close for the winter and all the souvenirs were like 80% off!  How did the dr get a full sized camera down your nose????



Good to know about September.  That would probably be our next time frame -- can't interfere with golf or softball during the summer!  I like the idea of souvenirs being on sale.

Maybe the camera wasn't actually full size.   Actually it was pretty cool.  They video tape the whole thing so afterwards I got to see my vocal cords and other slimy body parts.



Sassmyfrass said:


> I second pattern review.  I tried to make an Amy Butler coat and the arms holes were too small.  I had 20 hours and $150 into that project.



I probably would have sworn off sewing after that.  Good for you for sticking with it.




DMGeurts said:


> Cheryl...  I am so sorry...  I wish there was something I could do for you.  I am praying you get better soon and you are able to go on your cruise - you sooo deserve it.
> 
> D~



As someone once said, if you're praying, what more is needed?




lovesdumbo said:


> I so glad to hear you have seen another doctor. Hope you are drinking, talking and breathing better soon!



One day at a time.  I've voluntarily stopped talking for two days to give my vocal cords a major rest.  It's fun!  Believe it or not, one of the things I like about going solo at Disney is I don't have to talk.





miprender said:


> Oh Cheryl I am so sorry to hear you are still not healing. Sending prayers that the medication will help so you can still go on your cruise.



My husband has said we should look for indications that we _should_ go.  So I think that means his attitute is it's not going to happen unless we see something that convinces us it would be a good idea.





PurpleEars said:


> Cheryl, I am so sorry that you are still having all these problems! I hope the appointment will help you decide about the cruise. On one hand, it is difficult to postpone a special celebration, on the other hand, it is not cheap and you really want to have a good time while you are there.



You're right.  On the one hand I want to go, even if I can't eat everything (I'm still unable to drink), on the other hand, like you say it's too expensive to go and NOT be able to participate fully.





teacher1717 said:


> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up the zipper, but I know how to fix it next time.  Oh and appliquing is WAY harder than it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the elastic, epsecially the part that gets sewn after you put the elastic in.  I think it's just a matter of having a bit more patience.



Looks good.  I agree about hand appliquing.  I think it depends partly on the machine you have.




VBAndrea said:


> CHERYL -- I'm sorry things aren't progressing better for you.  I know when I had my jaw surgery they said all would be fine and I could go right back to work, etc.  Clearly the physicians telling me this never had the surgery themselves.  Do you have insurance for your AK trip?  I think it would be wise to put it off if you are able to.  It's one of those once in a lifetime trips that I want you to enjoy -- and besides, you've worked 30 years to earn this trip!



We have trip insurance.  Two of the cons for canceling are 1.  Will we really reschedule or just never go? (I'm the traveler in the family, my husband's going because he didn't think I should spend our 30th alone.) 

Since I'm a cheapskate, the other con is that we'd "lose" the insurance money,  which was over $200.

My gut today is that we'll cancel.  




VBAndrea said:


> And a camera in your nose?  I could insert a good joke or two here but instead I'll be in rare form and tell you how sorry I am that you are going through all this



My husband was quite interested in watching the procedure as it was being filmed, me not so much.  He went to college planning to be a vet until the science courses did him in.  I, on the other hand, went to college to make the world a better place. 




Sandi S said:


> Welcome!! I'm a middle school teacher and yep, the state testing craziness is here. I hate it! I need to do the creative stuff just to let off my stress from my job.
> 
> I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.



Looks great.  I never think to applique on non-solid colors.  I have to think outside my box!  Looks good!


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

miprender said:


> I  have a PE770 and I can never get my letter straight doing one at a time either. Someday I may look at getting a software package





VBAndrea said:


> I agree that to get letters straight you have to have a program (unless you use the built in fonts your machine comes with).  Stitch Era Universal has a free download but I've heard it's not the most user friendly.  Embrid has a free trial and I've heard it's nicer.  Ann uses Sew What Pro which merges designs and does lettering.  I haven't tried any of these (yet!).



Thanks for the advice everyone!  I don't have the extra cash right now as our trip is very soon, so I will probably try the free downloads when I get my act together.  Now at least I know why I am having the issues I am having!!!  I appreciate your help.  I will keep you posted on how it is going.  I give lessons to my kids and some friends' kids as part of our homeschool co-op we formed, and I find my Brother SE-400 to be fantastic with some of the kids who insist on putting the pedal to the metal whilst sewing.  I can change their speed, so they can't floor it.  It is awesome.  I didn't buy it to just be a sewing machine though, so I have to get on with the embroidery and applique parts!!!


----------



## Teamtori

Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone!  I don't have the extra cash right now as our trip is very soon, so I will probably try the free downloads when I get my act together.  Now at least I know why I am having the issues I am having!!!  I appreciate your help.  I will keep you posted on how it is going.  I give lessons to my kids and some friends' kids as part of our homeschool co-op we formed, and I find my Brother SE-400 to be fantastic with some of the kids who insist on putting the pedal to the metal whilst sewing.  I can change their speed, so they can't floor it.  It is awesome.  I didn't buy it to just be a sewing machine though, so I have to get on with the embroidery and applique parts!!!



I also have the SE-400 and I really like it. Same with me, I didn't buy it to be a sewing machine. I think I'm ready to tackle an applique tonight! I guess you and I can learn together!! I did the free trial of embird and I thought it would be hard, but I was up and running in a few minutes. You can do the design and then you save the whole design as a PES file and then just transfer it over to the machine. My tip is be mindful of the order it is going to sew. There is a little indicator on the left side that tells you what order each letter is going to go. So D is 1, I is 2 etc. But if you don't set it up right, first it will be jumping all over the place to type the letters, and 2 you can end up changing your thread color over and over if you are doing letters in different colors. So if I am doing different color letters, I put it so the green letters go first, the blue second and so on. If you mess this up, you can always skip letters when it tells you to switch thread and then go back and do the other letters. (Can you tell I've messed it up a lot?!)


----------



## cogero

Cheryl my parents had to cancel a trip in europe last  year and the whole trip insurance thing was very easy to deal with. There is one form for the doctor to complete and it took less than 3 weeks to get my parents money back


----------



## teacher1717

I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.

These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)  We have him sufficently Disney brain washed, and he will wear Disney stuff, but the fabric I've been finding is very babyish.  He has way outgrown toy story and cars.  I did find some cool Perry the Platypus, but it is sold out every where.

I found this, but I don't know how I feel about it.  I don't want to ask him as I want it to be a surprise.  Does anyone have any ideas???


View Larger Image  Mickey Plaid Dots Patch-42234


----------



## teacher1717

ACCKKKK!  Sorry about the big pictures.  I try to remember to make them smaller next time.
Tara


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> I also have the same machine, the Brother SE400. Where can I find HeatherSue's Mickey head? Also, do you need to buy APPLIQUE only designs if you use a machine embroidery? So it knows where to stop and all?


I was going to answer this but I see that Andrea beat me to it.


teacher1717 said:


> I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.
> 
> These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)



I have two girls who around the same age as your nephew.  I don't think they would wear that Mickey fabric either.  Instead of looking for a print for his Disney themed pajamas, why don't you do Mickey colors in solids.  Like a pair of pajama pants with one black leg and one red leg.  Or you could do the top half of the pajama pants red like Mickey's shorts and then make them black from the knees down.  Then they will look like Mickey's shorts while you are at Disney and then they will just be a pair of black and red pajama pants once he is home.


----------



## teacher1717

I have two girls who around the same age as your nephew. I don't think they would wear that Mickey fabric either. Instead of looking for a print for his Disney themed pajamas, why don't you do Mickey colors in solids. Like a pair of pajama pants with one black leg and one red leg. Or you could do the top half of the pajama pants red like Mickey's shorts and then make them black from the knees down. Then they will look like Mickey's shorts while you are at Disney and then they will just be a pair of black and red pajama pants once he is home. 


I really like the idea of half red/black, but he wears shorts to sleep in, not pants.  I need to make them knee length.  I wonder if they will look silly short.  I honestly don't care if he only wears them on vacation.  Although, he's not picky and probably will wear them at home.  If only I could find Mickey sports themed (baseball or soccer) fabric.  He would defiently wear that.


----------



## aboveH20

cogero said:


> Cheryl my parents had to cancel a trip in europe last  year and the whole trip insurance thing was very easy to deal with. There is one form for the doctor to complete and it took less than 3 weeks to get my parents money back



Good to know, thanks.  I have a feeling that based on the average age of people going on the Alaska curise (at under 60 I figure I'm one of the younger ones  ) they have a lot of experience with medical cancelations!




teacher1717 said:


> I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.
> 
> These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)  We have him sufficently Disney brain washed, and he will wear Disney stuff, but the fabric I've been finding is very babyish.  He has way outgrown toy story and cars.  I did find some cool Perry the Platypus, but it is sold out every where.



Looks good.  I have yet to try human size easy fits.  I should!


----------



## PurpleEars

Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Thanx! I only have the 4x4 hoop as well, and won't buy a bigger one until I can figure the darned machine out!  There are some days where I consider taking it back b/c I am frustrated, and then I think about how I have wanted one for 10 years, and it stops me.  I really want to tackle it and get moving!  That seems to be what people tend to do with the fabric and stabilizer.  I had someone type up a step by step instructional in a thread where I mentioned my frustration.  I just didn't understand what she was saying when she said she didin't hoop the material.  I guess it is common though!  i have embroidered some things successfully, but do not feel competent though, especially when it comes to lettering.  I hate letting it beat me!!  Maybe my problem is that I am trying to do this too late at night!  My brain isn't working at full capacity!



I am sure it gets better with practice. My first appliques were terrible and eventually they got better over time.



teacher1717 said:


> OK...I am very new to sewing, so don't think I'm stupid. I tried the zig-zag stich and i need a lot more practice with it, it was kind of all over the place.  I am unsure what a basting stitch is.  I have my dial set on 3-which is a straight stitch.  it was one of the smaller straight stitches, perhaps I'll try a different one.  I am still practicing with the zig zag and satin stitch though.



I am very very sorry if my post came across the wrong way. I was trying to make sure that you don't make the same mistakes I did when I started out. Please accept my sincere apologies.



aboveH20 said:


> We have trip insurance.  Two of the cons for canceling are 1.  Will we really reschedule or just never go? (I'm the traveler in the family, my husband's going because he didn't think I should spend our 30th alone.)
> 
> Since I'm a cheapskate, the other con is that we'd "lose" the insurance money,  which was over $200.
> 
> My gut today is that we'll cancel.



One pro for rescheduling (should you decide to do so): you get more time to plan! (also you could get our trip report if you are interested - we are going the first week of July)



teacher1717 said:


> I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.
> 
> These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)  We have him sufficently Disney brain washed, and he will wear Disney stuff, but the fabric I've been finding is very babyish.  He has way outgrown toy story and cars.  I did find some cool Perry the Platypus, but it is sold out every where.
> 
> I found this, but I don't know how I feel about it.  I don't want to ask him as I want it to be a surprise.  Does anyone have any ideas???
> 
> 
> View Larger Image  Mickey Plaid Dots Patch-42234



Great job on the pants. It looks like you have been busy. I do not have any suggestions for your nephew's pants as I don't know anyone at that age.


----------



## teacher1717

I am very very sorry if my post came across the wrong way. I was trying to make sure that you don't make the same mistakes I did when I started out. Please accept my sincere apologies.




Please don't apologize.  I welcome ALL advice. This is the only way I'll learn and eventually make fabulous things like the rest of you.  Also, you know what???  I had my setting on one of the larger straight stitches.  I remedied that for the above pants.

Thanks again!


----------



## miprender

teacher1717 said:


> I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.
> 
> These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)  We have him sufficently Disney brain washed, and he will wear Disney stuff, but the fabric I've been finding is very babyish.  He has way outgrown toy story and cars.  I did find some cool Perry the Platypus, but it is sold out every where.
> 
> I found this, but I don't know how I feel about it.  I don't want to ask him as I want it to be a surprise.  Does anyone have any ideas???
> 
> 
> View Larger Image  Mickey Plaid Dots Patch-42234



Love the pjs. That is one of my favorite things to make now.

If you are using that fabric as PJs I see no problem with it  My DH still wears Mickey pjs that I made. But I guess he is beyond his "cool  days"

Joanne's online still has the Perry fabric http://www.joann.com/licensed-fleece-fabric-where-s-perry/zprd_11366267a/


----------



## teacher1717

Joanne's online still has the Perry fabric http://www.joann.com/licensed-fleece-fabric-where-s-perry/zprd_11366267a/[/QUOTE]

I did see that, but it's fleece.  I don't think Disney in July and Fleece fabric would be a good combination.  But thank you for looking.


----------



## TinkNH

Hi everyone!

I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this: 






It is far from perfect...theres lots and lots of mistakes but its wearable..and after some tweaking (I had to cut a slit in the back ribbon casing adn now tie it back there since the ties on her shoulders were bothering her.  ) she has worn it several times already!

I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi Gang! I bought some remnants at my li'l East Podunk JoAnn store today and they put a flier in my bag that offered free shipping on $35 or more. The code is FQS161 and it's good through 6/9. I got 4 yards of that adorable new Snow white fabric and 3 yards of Tiana Westeria. Before tax it was $35.96. Not too shabby! I can't wait for it to get here. I have two little nieces and there's gonna be a whole lotta spoilin' goin' on!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Sandi S

I'm stitching out a Minnie Mouse/Princess Leia applique on what will be a knit dress for DD. No pics yet, but my exciting news of the day is that I am going to a Sewing & Quilt Expo in Raleigh, NC next month and I'm going to spend a day as a volunteer teacher assistant! How fun will that be! I'm also signed up for a class on digitizing embroidery/recognizing & tweaking designs. It sounds really great.


----------



## lovesdumbo

teacher1717 said:


> I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.
> 
> These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)  We have him sufficently Disney brain washed, and he will wear Disney stuff, but the fabric I've been finding is very babyish.  He has way outgrown toy story and cars.  I did find some cool Perry the Platypus, but it is sold out every where.
> 
> I found this, but I don't know how I feel about it.  I don't want to ask him as I want it to be a surprise.  Does anyone have any ideas???


Love your PJs. 

How about this fabric for your nephew?  It seems more vintage then cute to me. It is flannel but that should be OK. You'll have AC in the room. 
http://www.joann.com/licensed-flannel-fabric-mickey-comic-burst/zprd_11112133a/

Or this cotton print looks PJish to me with the stripes. 
http://www.joann.com/licensed-cotton-print-mickey-/zprd_10902864a/



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far from perfect...theres lots and lots of mistakes but its wearable..and after some tweaking (I had to cut a slit in the back ribbon casing adn now tie it back there since the ties on her shoulders were bothering her.  ) she has worn it several times already!
> 
> I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!


So cute!  Your DD might like the tiered flouncy sundress
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/tiered-flouncy-sundress.htm
I have made a variation of it just as an A-line without the tiers:


----------



## ItsyBitsy

teacher1717 said:


> Joanne's online still has the Perry fabric http://www.joann.com/licensed-fleece-fabric-where-s-perry/zprd_11366267a/



I did see that, but it's fleece.  I don't think Disney in July and Fleece fabric would be a good combination.  But thank you for looking.[/QUOTE]

The Joanns by me has a cotton one. I have the fleece one. The cotton one is way cooler though. I don't know if this is a national chain or a kansas city one but we have a fabric store called Hancock Fabrics. They have both too.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far from perfect...theres lots and lots of mistakes but its wearable..and after some tweaking (I had to cut a slit in the back ribbon casing adn now tie it back there since the ties on her shoulders were bothering her.  ) she has worn it several times already!
> 
> I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!




Super cute DD first off!! Seriously. I love the way pillow case dresses look. I got some fabric to day to make one. It a floral pattern I'm going to try and make my first one tomorrow. I'm using lace instead of ribbon.


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

Teamtori said:


> I also have the SE-400 and I really like it. Same with me, I didn't buy it to be a sewing machine. I think I'm ready to tackle an applique tonight! I guess you and I can learn together!! I did the free trial of embird and I thought it would be hard, but I was up and running in a few minutes. You can do the design and then you save the whole design as a PES file and then just transfer it over to the machine. My tip is be mindful of the order it is going to sew. There is a little indicator on the left side that tells you what order each letter is going to go. So D is 1, I is 2 etc. But if you don't set it up right, first it will be jumping all over the place to type the letters, and 2 you can end up changing your thread color over and over if you are doing letters in different colors. So if I am doing different color letters, I put it so the green letters go first, the blue second and so on. If you mess this up, you can always skip letters when it tells you to switch thread and then go back and do the other letters. (Can you tell I've messed it up a lot?!)


Argh!  I can't get it to run on my computer properly!  My husband came home after working 36 hours straight without sleep, and he is sicker than a dog too, so he went right to bed.  I need his help, so I guess I am going to have to wait till tomorrow to see if I can get it on one of our computers.  I am itching to get started!  Thanx for letting me know that it was easy.  It gives me hope.  I am going to try to do all of our shirts for Disney during our free trial then purchase the software for realsies once the trip is over and we have more cash available.  Glad I have someone going through the same-ish thing!!!



PurpleEars said:


> I am sure it gets better with practice. My first appliques were terrible and eventually they got better over time.



I am hoping I get the hang of it quickly!!!


----------



## cogero

lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  Your DD might like the tiered flouncy sundress
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/tiered-flouncy-sundress.htm
> I have made a variation of it just as an A-line without the tiers:


I totally love this dress


----------



## Dustykins

lovesdumbo said:


> Love your PJs.
> 
> So cute!  Your DD might like the tiered flouncy sundress
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/tiered-flouncy-sundress.htm
> I have made a variation of it just as an A-line without the tiers:



Another similar dress pattern is the Popover Sundress from Oliver & S.  It's a free pattern, too.

http://oliverands.com/free-patterns/popover-sundress/


----------



## dianemom2

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi Gang! I bought some remnants at my li'l East Podunk JoAnn store today and they put a flier in my bag that offered free shipping on $35 or more. The code is FQS161 and it's good through 6/9. I got 4 yards of that adorable new Snow white fabric and 3 yards of Tiana Westeria. Before tax it was $35.96. Not too shabby! I can't wait for it to get here. I have two little nieces and there's gonna be a whole lotta spoilin' goin' on!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I will not be tempted... I will not be tempted... I will not be tempted.... I will not be tempted...



TinkNH said:


> I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!


Hi and Welcome to the group!  Your first dress is adorable!  My older dd had some sensory issues when she was little too.  A peasant dress might work well for your daughter.  It is very loose and the elastic around the neck is inside a casing.



lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  Your DD might like the tiered flouncy sundress
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/tiered-flouncy-sundress.htm
> I have made a variation of it just as an A-line without the tiers:


That is adorable!  I love the fabric that you used!


----------



## TinkNH

lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  Your DD might like the tiered flouncy sundress
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/tiered-flouncy-sundress.htm
> I have made a variation of it just as an A-line without the tiers:



That looks PERFECT for her! I got a similar style at Hannah Andersson, and it is one of the ones she will wear..thanks for the link!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Sandi S said:


> I appliqued Bolt onto what will be a shirt for my 7 year old DS.



Love the Bolt! My DS loves dogs so I'm sure he would love it too!



SallyfromDE said:


> Do you think a bow would work? See how it's all gathered around the waist? Maybe just the bow part at the hip.
> 
> http://www.morilee.com/bridesmaids/bridesmaids/287
> 
> http://www.soondress.net/olive-gree...id-dress-2011-designer-BW10064-wonderful.html



Those look nice to. I ordered a swatch card so I can match the colors better before I make up my mind. I've only seen the actual colors on the computer and I'm afraid to get the wrong color.



miprender said:


> I hope you post pictures when you are done.



I will definately post pics when I'm finished.



teacher1717 said:


> I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.
> 
> These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)  We have him sufficently Disney brain washed, and he will wear Disney stuff, but the fabric I've been finding is very babyish.  He has way outgrown toy story and cars.  I did find some cool Perry the Platypus, but it is sold out every where.
> 
> I found this, but I don't know how I feel about it.  I don't want to ask him as I want it to be a surprise.  Does anyone have any ideas???
> 
> 
> View Larger Image  Mickey Plaid Dots Patch-42234



They look great! I started out making easy fits too and learned so much along the way



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far from perfect...theres lots and lots of mistakes but its wearable..and after some tweaking (I had to cut a slit in the back ribbon casing adn now tie it back there since the ties on her shoulders were bothering her.  ) she has worn it several times already!
> 
> I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome and it looks great!!



Sandi S said:


> I'm stitching out a Minnie Mouse/Princess Leia applique on what will be a knit dress for DD. No pics yet, but my exciting news of the day is that I am going to a Sewing & Quilt Expo in Raleigh, NC next month and I'm going to spend a day as a volunteer teacher assistant! How fun will that be! I'm also signed up for a class on digitizing embroidery/recognizing & tweaking designs. It sounds really great.



Sounds like a lot of fun. 

I finished up a project yesterday and will post it later today!! I'm off to volunteer at the school. 2 days left until summer!!


----------



## babynala

I had to restart my browser and lost my quotes but I wanted to say Welcome to all the new sewers and those new to this thread.  Please feel free to ask questions. Everyone here is very helpful and there are probably others with the same questions.  I think I learn more from what others ask then when I ask a questions myself.  I alway appreciate everyone's different perspectives and advice.

Cheryl - I'm so sorry to hear that you are still not feeling well   (sorry, I did not take notes in your class and can only post the pre-made smilies).  It will be a bummer if you have to miss your cruise but I'm sure it will be better to go when you are feeling 100% and can really enjoy yourselves.  Sept sounds like a nice time to go too.  

Michelle - I just spent some time on Tori's website.  She is a real cutie and thank you for sharing her story.  

Piper - I did not realize that you were dealing with NF1.  Thanks for sharing your story too.  I'm impressed with your PE teacher and your doctors.  It seems that sometimes these things are so hard to diagnose.  



Teamtori said:


> A cute story..during the adoption hearing I had to testify. Tori followed me up to the stand and sat on my lap while I testified. The judge said it was obvious that she was bonded to me


 How sweet.




teacher1717 said:


> I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.
> 
> These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)  We have him sufficently Disney brain washed, and he will wear Disney stuff, but the fabric I've been finding is very babyish.  He has way outgrown toy story and cars.  I did find some cool Perry the Platypus, but it is sold out every where.
> 
> I found this, but I don't know how I feel about it.  I don't want to ask him as I want it to be a surprise.  Does anyone have any ideas???


The princess PJs are really cute.  I like that fabric but love the idea of the solid red/black shorts.  It is so hard to find stuff for boys, especially teenagers.  Good luck.  



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far from perfect...theres lots and lots of mistakes but its wearable..and after some tweaking (I had to cut a slit in the back ribbon casing adn now tie it back there since the ties on her shoulders were bothering her.  ) she has worn it several times already!
> 
> I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!


The dress came out really cute and I think those ribbons might drive me crazy on the shoulders too.  Good idea to put the tie in the back.  



Sandi S said:


> I'm stitching out a Minnie Mouse/Princess Leia applique on what will be a knit dress for DD. No pics yet, but my exciting news of the day is that I am going to a Sewing & Quilt Expo in Raleigh, NC next month and I'm going to spend a day as a volunteer teacher assistant! How fun will that be! I'm also signed up for a class on digitizing embroidery/recognizing & tweaking designs. It sounds really great.


 Those students will be very fortunate to have you in the classroom.  The sewing expo sounds like fun. Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## TinkNH

Looking through this thread...I think I NEED one of those embroidery/ applique machines.  Stuff is gorgeous!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

teacher1717 said:


> I  made another pair of easy fits PJ pants for me today.  These came out MUCH better.  I am feeling very proud of myself.  I LEARNED A LOT from my first pair.
> 
> These are for my upcoming July trip- now I have 2 new pair of PJ pants.  I am going to make a minnie pair for my BFF, but I am struggling to find some fabric for my nephew (almost 13.)  We have him sufficently Disney brain washed, and he will wear Disney stuff, but the fabric I've been finding is very babyish.  He has way outgrown toy story and cars.  I did find some cool Perry the Platypus, but it is sold out every where.
> 
> I found this, but I don't know how I feel about it.  I don't want to ask him as I want it to be a surprise.  Does anyone have any ideas???
> 
> 
> View Larger Image  Mickey Plaid Dots Patch-42234



Are you looking for Fabric to make him PJ pants also? If so what about this?:
It's from Fabric.com


----------



## pyrxtc

okay, I made a size 6 1950 dress and I think I did something wrong. The pettiskirt and the dress both look like a size 8. The other size 6's I did were much smaller and I compared it to my DS's clothes and it matches up with his 8's.  I checked the back of the pattern and it says all the same measurements that the one's I've done prior.

What could I have done wrong ?


----------



## SallyfromDE

TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far from perfect...theres lots and lots of mistakes but its wearable..and after some tweaking (I had to cut a slit in the back ribbon casing adn now tie it back there since the ties on her shoulders were bothering her.  ) she has worn it several times already!
> 
> I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!



Your dress and DD are adorable. I wanted to let you know, that there are no mistakes in sewing. It's all a matter of interpretation. Just because the directions say to do it one way. And you do it another, does not make it a mistake. (except perhaps if you make the easy fit shorts and use the legs for the crotch area,  I think we've all done that at least once).


----------



## miprender

teacher1717 said:


> I did see that, but it's fleece.  I don't think Disney in July and Fleece fabric would be a good combination.  But thank you for looking.



Weird... I could have sworn they had the cotton 



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far from perfect...theres lots and lots of mistakes but its wearable..and after some tweaking (I had to cut a slit in the back ribbon casing adn now tie it back there since the ties on her shoulders were bothering her.  ) she has worn it several times already!
> 
> I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!



So cute! and 



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi Gang! I bought some remnants at my li'l East Podunk JoAnn store today and they put a flier in my bag that offered free shipping on $35 or more. The code is FQS161 and it's good through 6/9. I got 4 yards of that adorable new Snow white fabric and 3 yards of Tiana Westeria. Before tax it was $35.96. Not too shabby! I can't wait for it to get here. I have two little nieces and there's gonna be a whole lotta spoilin' goin' on!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



 I must resist too!



lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  Your DD might like the tiered flouncy sundress
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/tiered-flouncy-sundress.htm
> I have made a variation of it just as an A-line without the tiers:



LOVE that fabric and dress


----------



## TinkNH

SallyfromDE said:


> Your dress and DD are adorable. I wanted to let you know, that there are no mistakes in sewing. It's all a matter of interpretation. Just because the directions say to do it one way. And you do it another, does not make it a mistake. (except perhaps if you make the easy fit shorts and use the legs for the crotch area,  I think we've all done that at least once).


 

I had no directions...I literally used a dress she had already to measure for length and width, and winged it.  Instead of mistakes I will say theres lots of room for improvement   My seams are a bit wonky and the ribbon along the bottom was not part of the original idea..but an add on since I sewed the trim fabric on the wrong way.  But it was SO MUCH FUN to make!!!  I am working on another one now..not Dis fabric, but hopefully it will be improved from that one


----------



## PrincessMickey

Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.


----------



## tricia

aboveH20 said:


> Good to know, thanks.  I have a feeling that based on the average age of people going on the Alaska curise (at under 60 I figure I'm one of the younger ones  ) they have a lot of experience with medical cancelations!
> Looks good.  I have yet to try human size easy fits.  I should!



I know the feeling of being the youngest on a cruise.  We did a Mediterranean cruise while school was still in session.  My husband said the average age was somewhere between 80 and 130, lol.



pyrxtc said:


> okay, I made a size 6 1950 dress and I think I did something wrong. The pettiskirt and the dress both look like a size 8. The other size 6's I did were much smaller and I compared it to my DS's clothes and it matches up with his 8's.  I checked the back of the pattern and it says all the same measurements that the one's I've done prior.
> 
> What could I have done wrong ?



Seam allowance?


----------



## tricia

Tinknh - great job on the pillowcase dress.

Princess Mickey - love the tote bags.  I have been making them as year end gifts for a few years now and they are always much loved by the teachers.


----------



## teacher1717

How about this fabric for your nephew?  It seems more vintage then cute to me. It is flannel but that should be OK. You'll have AC in the room. 
http://www.joann.com/licensed-flannel-fabric-mickey-comic-burst/zprd_11112133a/

Or this cotton print looks PJish to me with the stripes. 
http://www.joann.com/licensed-cotton-print-mickey-/zprd_10902864a/

Flannel won't work.  He's always hot.  He sleeps in shorts and no shirt year round.  I really liked the 2nd fabric you posted, but when I added it to my cart it's out of stock too.  I really need a girl in the family.  It would be so fun to sew for her.


----------



## pyrxtc

tricia said:


> I know the feeling of being the youngest on a cruise.  We did a Mediterranean cruise while school was still in session.  My husband said the average age was somewhere between 80 and 130, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Seam allowance?



It says 5/8 and I'm pretty sure I did it right on this dress. I think I use the same size seam on everything but made sure that I did it a little bigger on this dress but I guess not enough. 

I'll have to show pics I guess.


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is far from perfect...theres lots and lots of mistakes but its wearable..and after some tweaking (I had to cut a slit in the back ribbon casing adn now tie it back there since the ties on her shoulders were bothering her.  ) she has worn it several times already!
> 
> I am hoping to improve, and make better ones to go with us on our trip this Sept.  Looking forward to getting to know you all!



I think her smile said it all - she liked the dress very much. Keep up the good work!



Sandi S said:


> I'm stitching out a Minnie Mouse/Princess Leia applique on what will be a knit dress for DD. No pics yet, but my exciting news of the day is that I am going to a Sewing & Quilt Expo in Raleigh, NC next month and I'm going to spend a day as a volunteer teacher assistant! How fun will that be! I'm also signed up for a class on digitizing embroidery/recognizing & tweaking designs. It sounds really great.



Sounds like you will have a great time at the Expo. Please come back and tell us how it goes.



lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  Your DD might like the tiered flouncy sundress
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/tiered-flouncy-sundress.htm
> I have made a variation of it just as an A-line without the tiers:



I like the dress and the fabric! I don't think I have seen that print before.



pyrxtc said:


> okay, I made a size 6 1950 dress and I think I did something wrong. The pettiskirt and the dress both look like a size 8. The other size 6's I did were much smaller and I compared it to my DS's clothes and it matches up with his 8's.  I checked the back of the pattern and it says all the same measurements that the one's I've done prior.
> 
> What could I have done wrong ?



It may not be you, it may be the design ease? Like I said before, I just go by the finished garment measurements to choose the size (based on how much ease I *think* should be included)



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.



I am sure the teachers will appreciate a gift like that!

Cheryl - I lost your quote, but are you trying to tell me that I am OLD because I am going on an Alaskan cruise?!


----------



## nowellsl

Finally finished my second Kindle project..







I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

cogero said:


> I totally love this dress


Thanks!  I made this for my tomboy 2 years ago and it was perfect for her. She loved the fabric and would wear a dress that wasn't all frilly and girly.  She wouldn't let me make her any dresses this year-only skirts. I'm sure next year will be only shirts.  



Dustykins said:


> Another similar dress pattern is the Popover Sundress from Oliver & S.  It's a free pattern, too.
> 
> http://oliverands.com/free-patterns/popover-sundress/


I forgot about that tutorial. 



dianemom2 said:


> That is adorable!  I love the fabric that you used!


Thanks!



TinkNH said:


> That looks PERFECT for her! I got a similar style at Hannah Andersson, and it is one of the ones she will wear..thanks for the link!!


I would try that tutorial Dustykins posted as the pattern I used did not show how to do it as an A-line. Just cut the straps to fit rather than tied. 



miprender said:


> LOVE that fabric and dress


Thanks!  I bought several yards of it when I found it on clearance at Joann's. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.


Nice!  I'm sure the teachers will love them!



PurpleEars said:


> I like the dress and the fabric! I don't think I have seen that print before.


Thanks!


----------



## lovesdumbo

nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!


Love that!  I need to overcome my zipper fears.


----------



## TinkNH

nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!




I love it!!

Zippers are on my to learn asap list


----------



## PrincessMickey

nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



Looks great!! I'm still learning zippers myself. My bags I posted earlier the zippers didn't turn out as good as I wanted. I've done them a few different ways and still trying to figure out the best way.


----------



## nannye

Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved. 
But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out. 

TIA
Erin


----------



## PrincessMickey

nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin



Welcome to the addiction. Most everyone here will recommend CarlaC patterns on you can make this dot com. It's like a sewing pattern and lesson all in one. I started with the easy fit pants. They are easy and you will learn so much reading her patterns. The epatterns are pricier than buying a pattern in a store but they usually have a wide size range and you just print out what size you need. You can print them as often as you want. I usually print on card stock to make them more sturdy so they last longer. I have two boys and have never made a dress so I can't give advise on an easy dress pattern but others will chime in with their opinions.


----------



## miprender

PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.



Love the tote bags!



nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



I have a pattern similar to this that I need to try. 



nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin



 I remember you from your TR.  There are alot of free tutorials out there. If you are on Pinterst you could start there.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> okay, I made a size 6 1950 dress and I think I did something wrong. The pettiskirt and the dress both look like a size 8. The other size 6's I did were much smaller and I compared it to my DS's clothes and it matches up with his 8's.  I checked the back of the pattern and it says all the same measurements that the one's I've done prior.
> 
> What could I have done wrong ?


Were the seam allowances different?  If not, what a strange thing to have happen!




PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project.


Those are so cute!  What a nice end of the year gift for the teachers.



nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..


That turned out super cute!  Your zipper looks fine from here.



nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin


I also agree with the idea of starting out with CarlaC's Easy Fit pants.  They are easy to sew and turn out great.  Some moms with little girls start out with pillowcase dresses.  They are pretty simple too but I'd stick with the Easy Fit pants as your first project.



Sandi- I missed your quote.  Have fun at the Quilt and Sewing Expo.  We went to the one here in September.  It was fun to walk around and look at everything.  I didn't take any classes though because I went with a fried who has a preschooler.


----------



## love to stitch

nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



Very cute!


----------



## SallyfromDE

nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



I like this bag. What pattern is it? Looks like it would be good for autograph books. When you put your seam down for the zipper, cut away any excess. Since it was pre quilted, maybe open the threads and pull out the extra batting. It should be easier to stitch.


----------



## RMAMom

PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.


What a great gift!


nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



Sew cute!



nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin



Hi Erin, welcome to the thread! As others have said Carla C makes wonderful patterns that really are like a sewing lesson. If you are looking for dresses I would start with the simply sweet, it's really versatile, you can get a lot of different dresses and outfits from the one pattern
http://youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/simply-sweet-tops-and-dresses.htm 
It's not free but worth every penny.

Have fun and don't be afraid to ask questions, a lot of us on this board were once where you are now and have learned from the many talented people on this thread that so generously offer their help and advice.


----------



## Teamtori

nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin



Welcome Erin! I'm new to the boards, and sort of new to sewing. Pillowcase dresses are easy to start with, and I recommend Youcanmakethis too! I just made shorts for the first time and it was way easier than I thought! Best of luck! I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## Teamtori

I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:






I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.

I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun. 

I can't wait to sew some more!!


----------



## DMGeurts

nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



This bag turned out really awesome Stephanie!!!    I think your zippers look fantastic, and so does the rest of the bag!

As for the seams...  I probably wouldn't pull the quilting apart to get some of the batting out, like someone else said - that could really mess with the structural integrity of the bag - I would only do that as a very last resort, but it is an option if nothing else works.  

Did you use your new blue machine???  If you did - then I am a little perplexed as to why it wouldn't go through those layers???  You could always finger press those bulky seams, so you can get the layers to lay in opposite directions, and then you'd have less to sew through.  If you think it's still really bulky - hand crank through that seam. 

Again - I think it looks super fantastic!!!  



Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!



This outfit turned out adorable!  Happy Birthday to Tori!!!  

D~


----------



## Teamtori

DMGeurts said:


> This outfit turned out adorable!  Happy Birthday to Tori!!!
> 
> D~



Thank you!! I can't believe I made it. I'm going to look at your American Girl stuff...Tori just got one yesterday! I would love to make some outfits for it!


----------



## Blyssfull

AHHHHHHHH! My embroidery machine is giving me HIVES! It wasn't working right so I took it apart and cleaned it and then finished up the skirt I was doing for Bryna today (pop up give for family who ordered clothes from an etsy shop and she went back and it was closed) and it worked fine. Got most of the Wish Kid's shirt done and now all of a sudden my bobbin is ALL outta whack. Here's what took me TWO hours to clean up last night. All that thread shredding had done a number on the inside of my machine..(they are cellphone pics so not the best)

This is the side view, looking from where you would pull the lever down to thread the needle...look at all those fine fibers! AHH!






This is the top view looking down:





And this is mostly everything I pulled out....





They feel a lot like fibers that come off of felt.. maybe it's all those clippies I've made. Argh! I just don't have time for all this!


----------



## Blyssfull

I had to go back and catch up.. Hopefully I didn't leave anything out (sorry if I did). I didn't grab TinkNH's pillowcase dress but my goodness so cute! 




PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.





nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



These are great! I'm a bagaholic. Love the puches for the pens in front makes finding one so much easier! 



nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin



Welcome. I second the pillowcase dresses. I can't sew very well at all but I can whip them together. 



Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!



How precious.. and the outfit is great too!   Happy Birthday to sweet Tori! Glad to hear you're finding applique easy!


----------



## nowellsl

SallyfromDE said:


> I like this bag. What pattern is it?



It's from youcanmakethis.com and it's called Traveling E-Reader Hipster.  I did modify the strap some.



DMGeurts said:


> Did you use your new blue machine???  If you did - then I am a little perplexed as to why it wouldn't go through those layers???  You could always finger press those bulky seams, so you can get the layers to lay in opposite directions, and then you'd have less to sew through.  If you think it's still really bulky - hand crank through that seam.



Thanks D, I started out with the blue machine but had to switch to the Kenmore to finally get through.  The part that was so thick was on the sides, where you have to fold the zipper lengthwise and sew all the way around the outside of the bag.  I didn't trim the seams, that probably would have helped!  I like the way you do the tops of your bags, with the zipper inside the top!  I'm not sure I would use the same pattern again! Can you tell I made it to match my Ultimate park bag


----------



## Teamtori

Two more questions for you fabulous people!!

First, I have been making my way through this thread (been taking days) and somewhere there was a bowling shirt type pattern? Or does anyone know where I could find a pajama shirt pattern that has SHORT sleeves? Tori likes to wear pajamas to chemotherapy and the button down ones work best so they can access her port. But I've had no luck finding them!

Second, can someone walk me through how to do this applique? I've never done one with multiple colors.






It looks to me like I will use two colors for her dress and then one color for her face? Where do I get that "flesh" colored fabric? Do her gloves look like they are filled in or applique? I guess I could do it on a white shirt too. I really think Tori would like this for one of her Disney outfits!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi all! I'm almost ready to go ahead and order my embroidery machine. I decided on the PE770 instead of the Singer. The Singer only had the huge 6x10 hoop and a 4x4. I'm pretty sure that I'd use a 5x7 the most. If I want to do kids shirts, wouldn't the 6x10 be way too big? Seems like if I was able to hoop a shirt that size, I'd wind up with the design really low on it. 

I'm going to order my supplies from Amazon at the same time and I was hoping for a little advice. Should I order bobbin thread in black and white or will just white do? Do I need cut-away stabilizer in addition to tear away? I've used tear-away for the small amount of hand embroidery that I've done and I liked it just fine. The rest of my list involves a bag of bobbins, a set of 63 1000 yd spools of thread in Disney colors with a rack included, a roll of Heat and Bond Lite, the PE770 (no, really?) , a 4x4 hoop, the tear-away and the white bobbin thread. I already have a good assortment of needles and other basics. Can you think of anything else I should have from the get-go? Spray adhesive, maybe, or does that gum up the machine? I made sure to check the reviews on everything I'm planning on buying, so I'm confident that I'll have decent quality on all of it. The stabilizer is a 100 yd roll for $20, so I'm pretty pleased with that, but I'd love some opinions if anyone here has used it.

I rarely spend money on myself, so I'm freaking out a little over dropping over $700. Here's hoping I can actually make myself do it!

Thanks in advance!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## PrincessMickey

Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!



Happy Birthday Tori!! The outfit looks great and looks like she loves it!



Teamtori said:


> Two more questions for you fabulous people!!
> 
> First, I have been making my way through this thread (been taking days) and somewhere there was a bowling shirt type pattern? Or does anyone know where I could find a pajama shirt pattern that has SHORT sleeves? Tori likes to wear pajamas to chemotherapy and the button down ones work best so they can access her port. But I've had no luck finding them!
> 
> Second, can someone walk me through how to do this applique? I've never done one with multiple colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like I will use two colors for her dress and then one color for her face? Where do I get that "flesh" colored fabric? Do her gloves look like they are filled in or applique? I guess I could do it on a white shirt too. I really think Tori would like this for one of her Disney outfits!



Here's the bowling shirt. I normally do not do the lining, saves a few steps and is cooler in the summer. 

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/author/MTAzOTI5MjQ5OA==/bowling-shirt-boys-girls.htm

Can't help with the embroidery design, someday soon I would love to get an embroidery machine though.


----------



## Teamtori

Thanks for the link! I've never tried buttonholes before..I'm scared!!

Does anyone have any fabric suggestions? Are there better places to buy than Joann's? Are there any really good etsy or ebay sellers I should know about??


----------



## thebeesknees

Teamtori said:


> Or does anyone know where I could find a pajama shirt pattern that has SHORT sleeves? Tori likes to wear pajamas to chemotherapy and the button down ones work best so they can access her port. But I've had no luck finding them!



I have used Butterick 4647 with good success for pajamas with a button top. I don't think it has short sleeves, but it is not hard to shorten a sleeve at all. Just figure out how long you want it, add a hem allowance, flare it out (like they do at the bottom of the pants) to allow for the taper and cut it off there. Clear as mud? I'm sure there are other people here who could explain it better for you. Your little girl is adorable, BTW. Oh, and good luck with the AG doll - we acquired two this year between Christmas and DD's birthday, and sewing for them gets addictive, especially when DD wants me to sew matching stuff for her dolls EVERY time I make her something!


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!


Cute!  And the outfit is great too!  It is great that you can make her some shorts that fit right.



Teamtori said:


> Two more questions for you fabulous people!!
> 
> First, I have been making my way through this thread (been taking days) and somewhere there was a bowling shirt type pattern?
> Second, can someone walk me through how to do this applique? I've never done one with multiple colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like I will use two colors for her dress and then one color for her face? Where do I get that "flesh" colored fabric? Do her gloves look like they are filled in or applique? I guess I could do it on a white shirt too. I really think Tori would like this for one of her Disney outfits!



First, the bowling shirt pattern is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.com.  It is a good pattern.  But I think it only goes up to a size 8.  I don't know how big she is but hopefully that will still fit her.   I love LynniePinnie's bald princess.  She is adorable!  On that applique the head, arms, dress and gloves are applique.  So are the peplums on the dress.  It is super easy to do.  The machine will stitch out a placement guide.  You lay a piece of fabric over that placement guide and hold it in place (some people like to spray some adhesive but I don't bother).  Then the machine runs a tack down stitch.  After the tack down stitch, take the embroidery frame off the machine but do not unhoop your project.  Trim the excess fabric away from the design as close to the tack down stitches as possible.   Most designers have you do all your fabric placement and tack down stitches first and then start on the satin stitching but sometimes it will vary.  Here is a link to a good video on how to do the applique:

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=video_applique



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all! I'm almost ready to go ahead and order my embroidery machine. I decided on the PE770 instead of the Singer. The Singer only had the huge 6x10 hoop and a 4x4. I'm pretty sure that I'd use a 5x7 the most.
> 
> I'm going to order my supplies from Amazon at the same time and I was hoping for a little advice. Should I order bobbin thread in black and white or will just white do? Do I need cut-away stabilizer in addition to tear away? I've used tear-away for the small amount of hand embroidery that I've done and I liked it just fine. The rest of my list involves a bag of bobbins, a set of 63 1000 yd spools of thread in Disney colors with a rack included, a roll of Heat and Bond Lite, the PE770 (no, really?) , a 4x4 hoop, the tear-away and the white bobbin thread. I already have a good assortment of needles and other basics. Can you think of anything else I should have from the get-go? Spray adhesive, maybe, or does that gum up the machine? I made sure to check the reviews on everything I'm planning on buying, so I'm confident that I'll have decent quality on all of it. The stabilizer is a 100 yd roll for $20, so I'm pretty pleased with that, but I'd love some opinions if anyone here has used it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Hi Lori-  So excited for you to be getting your embroidery machine!  The 5x7 will be perfect for kids' shirts.  You will probably find that you will want to cut open the side seams on the shirts in order to hoop the shirt where you want the design to be.  Here are my recommendations for what you will need for your machine:
bobbin thread (I always use white and it works great)
spray adhesive
extra bobbins
cut away stabilizer for t-shirts
embroidery thread


I don't think you need the heat and bond lite.  I've never used it for machine embroidery.  The tack down stitches keep your fabric in place while the design is being stitched out.  Check prices around on your thread before you order from Amazon.  It might be the same as ordering from other places but I am not sure.  If I am ordering a large quantity of thread, I get it from Threadart.com.  Their spools run around $1.65 or $1.70 per spool which is much cheaper than going into Joanns.  I am not sure how that compares to Amazon's prices.  Are you ordering the 4x4 hoop so that you have an extra one or does the machine not come with that size?


Here is what I've worked on so far this week:

















Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????


----------



## Teamtori

thebeesknees said:


> I have used Butterick 4647 with good success for pajamas with a button top. I don't think it has short sleeves, but it is not hard to shorten a sleeve at all. Just figure out how long you want it, add a hem allowance, flare it out (like they do at the bottom of the pants) to allow for the taper and cut it off there. Clear as mud? I'm sure there are other people here who could explain it better for you. Your little girl is adorable, BTW. Oh, and good luck with the AG doll - we acquired two this year between Christmas and DD's birthday, and sewing for them gets addictive, especially when DD wants me to sew matching stuff for her dolls EVERY time I make her something!



Thank you!!! I will check that out. And thanks about my daughter! She was very lucky to get three gift cards to American Girl. My husband did not want to spend the money on a doll! I might try to make something for her (the doll) this weekend. We'll see!


----------



## Teamtori

dianemom2 said:


> First, the bowling shirt pattern is one of CarlaC's patterns on Youcanmakethis.com.  It is a good pattern.  But I think it only goes up to a size 8.  I don't know how big she is but hopefully that will still fit her.   I love LynniePinnie's bald princess.  She is adorable!  On that applique the head, arms, dress and gloves are applique.  So are the peplums on the dress.  It is super easy to do.  Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????



I get the concept, but I guess what I am confused about...do I lay down each different fabric at the same time or at different times? I only used one fabric last night so I just put it over the whole design and that worked. I'm scared to do more than one fabric!!

And I love these outfits! The plaid fabric is great and I love the first outfit too!


----------



## nannye

PrincessMickey said:


> Welcome to the addiction. Most everyone here will recommend CarlaC patterns on you can make this dot com. It's like a sewing pattern and lesson all in one. I started with the easy fit pants. They are easy and you will learn so much reading her patterns. The epatterns are pricier than buying a pattern in a store but they usually have a wide size range and you just print out what size you need. You can print them as often as you want. I usually print on card stock to make them more sturdy so they last longer. I have two boys and have never made a dress so I can't give advise on an easy dress pattern but others will chime in with their opinions.



Thanks! I will check out the shorts! 


miprender said:


> Love the tote bags!
> 
> I remember you from your TR.  There are alot of free tutorials out there. If you are on Pinterst you could start there.



Oh yes the TR that sort of was forgotten. I did update it the other day and I plan to do another today! 



dianemom2 said:


> I also agree with the idea of starting out with CarlaC's Easy Fit pants.  They are easy to sew and turn out great.  Some moms with little girls start out with pillowcase dresses.  They are pretty simple too but I'd stick with the Easy Fit pants as your first project.
> .



Thanks, I'll check them out. I really want to try a pillowcase dress too, and alter a jean skirt for a hoop dee doo outfit, but don't know if I'll have time before our trip. So many things on the go. 



RMAMom said:


> What a great gift!
> 
> 
> Sew cute!
> 
> Hi Erin, welcome to the thread! As others have said Carla C makes wonderful patterns that really are like a sewing lesson. If you are looking for dresses I would start with the simply sweet, it's really versatile, you can get a lot of different dresses and outfits from the one pattern
> http://youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/simply-sweet-tops-and-dresses.htm
> It's not free but worth every penny.
> .



Thanks! 
I have been on You can make this over the past few weeks and bought some patterns, but then I just wasn't sure what would be good for starting out with lol. 


Teamtori said:


> Welcome Erin! I'm new to the boards, and sort of new to sewing. Pillowcase dresses are easy to start with, and I recommend Youcanmakethis too! I just made shorts for the first time and it was way easier than I thought! Best of luck! I can't wait to see what you make!



Was there a specific pillowcase dress pattern you used? I know there are a bunch on you can make this, but I just want to make sure I pick a good one. 



Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!



Looks awesome! wow! and isn't this a great day for a B-day!!! my V turns 5 today!



Teamtori said:


> Thank you!! I can't believe I made it. I'm going to look at your American Girl stuff...Tori just got one yesterday! I would love to make some outfits for it!



American girl dolls are what started this for me I think, I'll blame D! lol 
V's doll was ordered this morning.


----------



## miprender

Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!



Happy birthday TORI.... great outfit



Blyssfull said:


> AHHHHHHHH! My embroidery machine is giving me HIVES! It wasn't working right so I took it apart and cleaned it and then finished up the skirt I was doing for Bryna today (pop up give for family who ordered clothes from an etsy shop and she went back and it was closed) and it worked fine. Got most of the Wish Kid's shirt done and now all of a sudden my bobbin is ALL outta whack. Here's what took me TWO hours to clean up last night. All that thread shredding had done a number on the inside of my machine..(they are cellphone pics so not the best)
> 
> And this is mostly everything I pulled out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel a lot like fibers that come off of felt.. maybe it's all those clippies I've made. Argh! I just don't have time for all this!



Where's the unlike button 



Teamtori said:


> Two more questions for you fabulous people!!
> 
> First, I have been making my way through this thread (been taking days) and somewhere there was a bowling shirt type pattern? Or does anyone know where I could find a pajama shirt pattern that has SHORT sleeves? Tori likes to wear pajamas to chemotherapy and the button down ones work best so they can access her port. But I've had no luck finding them!
> 
> Second, can someone walk me through how to do this applique? I've never done one with multiple colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like I will use two colors for her dress and then one color for her face? Where do I get that "flesh" colored fabric? Do her gloves look like they are filled in or applique? I guess I could do it on a white shirt too. I really think Tori would like this for one of her Disney outfits!



There should be some sort of stitch guide, but on your machine it will show somewhat (sometimes you have to guess) what part you are doing. Usually after each tack down stitch I take the hoop off the machine, cut around the fabric and then do the next step. I keep repeating until I am all done with my tack down stitches and all the fabric is neatly cut. Then the last steps will be all the satin stitches.

HTH



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all! I'm almost ready to go ahead and order my embroidery machine. I decided on the PE770 instead of the Singer. The Singer only had the huge 6x10 hoop and a 4x4. I'm pretty sure that I'd use a 5x7 the most. If I want to do kids shirts, wouldn't the 6x10 be way too big? Seems like if I was able to hoop a shirt that size, I'd wind up with the design really low on it.
> 
> I'm going to order my supplies from Amazon at the same time and I was hoping for a little advice. Should I order bobbin thread in black and white or will just white do? Do I need cut-away stabilizer in addition to tear away? I've used tear-away for the small amount of hand embroidery that I've done and I liked it just fine. The rest of my list involves a bag of bobbins, a set of 63 1000 yd spools of thread in Disney colors with a rack included, a roll of Heat and Bond Lite, the PE770 (no, really?) , a 4x4 hoop, the tear-away and the white bobbin thread. I already have a good assortment of needles and other basics. Can you think of anything else I should have from the get-go? Spray adhesive, maybe, or does that gum up the machine? I made sure to check the reviews on everything I'm planning on buying, so I'm confident that I'll have decent quality on all of it. The stabilizer is a 100 yd roll for $20, so I'm pretty pleased with that, but I'd love some opinions if anyone here has used it.
> 
> I rarely spend money on myself, so I'm freaking out a little over dropping over $700. Here's hoping I can actually make myself do it!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congrats on getting your machine. I don't use the H&B lite either. I tried and didn't notice a difference. I use spray adhesive, either 505 or Dritz. It should say on the can that it won't gunk up the machine. I also just use white bobbin thread...not sure if it makes a difference 

For Tshirts I use cut away. It is stronger than tearaway and use Jersey/Ball point needles.

Lastly, don't forget you will need some curved embroidery scissors for cutting the excess fabric.




dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????



Those are all great. Did you do all those Applique Designs yourself too? They are so cute.


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> I get the concept, but I guess what I am confused about...do I lay down each different fabric at the same time or at different times? I only used one fabric last night so I just put it over the whole design and that worked. I'm scared to do more than one fabric!!
> 
> And I love these outfits! The plaid fabric is great and I love the first outfit too!



You do the different fabrics at different times.  The program will stitch out the placement for one fabric color at a time.  So on the bald princess you will probaby start out with the fabric for the flesh (arms and head).  The machine will do the placement stitch and then you put down the fabric and let the machine run the tack down stitch.  Trim that fabric and then let the machine do the next placement stitch which on the bald princess will probably be the lighter pink for the dress.  Once you've run the tack down stitch and then trim it, you will do the next fabric until you have finished all the fabric colors.

I loved the plaid fabric too.  I had planned to do the shorts outfit and then to make an a-line, reversible jumper with the rest of the fabric but I ran short.  I am ok with how the dress and matching shorts turned out but it wasn't what I had created in my mind so it feels less satisfying.


----------



## thebeesknees

Teamtori said:


> Thank you!!! I will check that out. And thanks about my daughter! She was very lucky to get three gift cards to American Girl. My husband did not want to spend the money on a doll! I might try to make something for her (the doll) this weekend. We'll see!



I just checked the pattern and it DOES have a short sleeve version. The girls' pj's on it don't button down the front, but the boys' do, and if you make it in girly fabrics, I don't see why they wouldn't be feminine. Good luck!


----------



## aboveH20

TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:



Looks good, and welcome to the Pillowcase Dress Club (very unofficial and very unexclusive).  




lovesdumbo said:


> So cute!  Your DD might like the tiered flouncy sundress
> 
> I have made a variation of it just as an A-line without the tiers:



Great job.  I love the fabric and it looks very comfy.





babynala said:


> Cheryl - I'm so sorry to hear that you are still not feeling well   (sorry, I did not take notes in your class and can only post the pre-made smilies).  It will be a bummer if you have to miss your cruise but I'm sure it will be better to go when you are feeling 100% and can really enjoy yourselves.  Sept sounds like a nice time to go too.



Thanks for the good thoughts.  In today's mail we got an invitation to my husband's grand nephew's HS graduation in VA on June 10, so maybe we'll do that instead.

 Oh, Andrea.  Looks like we _might_ be headed your way.  





PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.



Very practical and they turned out great.




tricia said:


> I know the feeling of being the youngest on a cruise.  We did a Mediterranean cruise while school was still in session.  My husband said the average age was somewhere between 80 and 130, lol.







PurpleEars said:


> Cheryl - I lost your quote, but are you trying to tell me that I am OLD because I am going on an Alaskan cruise?!



Nooooooooo.  They need youngsters like you to counter balance all of the 130 year olds when they figure out the average age so they can get it down to 80!!!







nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



I love it.  Love red, love polka dots, how could you go wrong?  Nice work.




nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin



Check out the bookmarks Teresa has listed on page one.  There is a boat load of links to many, many things.





Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!



You've caught the sewing bug!  The outfit looks great.  I've never made shorts but I bet they don't take a lot of fabric so you can have fun trying  all different colors and patterns.  Enjoy, and happy birthday to Tori.




Blyssfull said:


> AHHHHHHHH! My embroidery machine is giving me HIVES! It wasn't working right so I took it apart and cleaned it and then finished up the skirt I was doing for Bryna today (pop up give for family who ordered clothes from an etsy shop and she went back and it was closed) and it worked fine. Got most of the Wish Kid's shirt done and now all of a sudden my bobbin is ALL outta whack. Here's what took me TWO hours to clean up last night. All that thread shredding had done a number on the inside of my machine..(they are cellphone pics so not the best)
> 
> And this is mostly everything I pulled out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel a lot like fibers that come off of felt.. maybe it's all those clippies I've made. Argh! I just don't have time for all this!



My embroidery machine takes such a beating sometimes, I'd love to be able to take it for an annual checkup -- if they didn't charge $100 just to bring it through their door.

Bummer it's acting up at such an inconvenient time.





dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????



Well, I don't remember that you've mentioned French ancestry, so it's probably not Bastille Day, so I phoned a friend and we're going to go with Memorial Day.  I love how all the outfits coordinate.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Teamtori said:


> Two more questions for you fabulous people!!
> 
> First, I have been making my way through this thread (been taking days) and somewhere there was a bowling shirt type pattern? Or does anyone know where I could find a pajama shirt pattern that has SHORT sleeves? Tori likes to wear pajamas to chemotherapy and the button down ones work best so they can access her port. But I've had no luck finding them!
> 
> Second, can someone walk me through how to do this applique? I've never done one with multiple colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like I will use two colors for her dress and then one color for her face? Where do I get that "flesh" colored fabric? Do her gloves look like they are filled in or applique? I guess I could do it on a white shirt too. I really think Tori would like this for one of her Disney outfits!



I'm no help with applique advice since I don't even have my machine yet, but that design is about the sweetest thing I've ever seen! I have a feeling it's going to become very popular around here among wish trippers! The fabric question I can help with. It's just solid peach, beige or ivory cotton or poly-cotton, whichever you prefer. The birthday outfit you made is darling, as is the little princess wearing it!


Hope this helped!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Dustykins

Girls, I need your design brilliance.  DD latched onto some Perry the Platypus fabric yesterday (we were shopping for some cartoon strip fabric - ended up with Marvel comics - to case that Buzz Lightyear dress that was posted yesterday).  I grabbed a yard (and a half yard of a brown solid to coordinate), but now I can't decide what to make for her.  She's a girly girl, so I want to girl it up a bit  (it's this one, from JoAnn's http://www.joann.com/licensed-cotton-fabric-where-s-perry/zprd_11366234a/ ).  Any brilliant plans?  My first thought is a dress of some sort, but the girl has a bunch of dresses (either in her closet or in the pile for me to make) and I just don't think she needs any more dresses!  Oh, she's a size 4.


----------



## GlassSlippers

First, thanks for the advice on what I'll need to get started with the PE770! You all saved me from some unnecessary purchases.

Second, I have some more exciting news. I took my Grandma's old Elna Superlite (ha! that thing weighs a ton!) in to the repair shop to see if it was still workable. I was sure it was going to be a Huge Deal and it was going to cost a mint because it's older than I am. All it needs is a cleaning, tune up and one $20 part! I'm so excited! I used that machine back when I was in highschool, which was *gasp!* ~choke!~ #wheeze!# 34 years ago. No other machine I've had has been as good and I can hardly wait until it's done! The Nice Man said it would only take a couple of days.

Well, I'm off to JoAnn and Hobby Lobby to look for spray adhesive and curved embroidery scissors on the sage advice of my fellow Boutiquers!



Thanks again!

Lori in East Podunk, who thinks we need a sewing machine smiley!


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> As for the seams...  I probably wouldn't pull the quilting apart to get some of the batting out, like someone else said - that could really mess with the structural integrity of the bag - I would only do that as a very last resort, but it is an option if nothing else works.
> 
> D~



Cutting away the batting won't effect the "structural integrity". It wouldn't go beyond the seam, so it wouldn't hurt anything. When I made my bags, the directions tell you to cut away the excess batting and fabrics. 

You can see here that the batting is smaller then the fabric. It's a cut pattern if anyone needs one for thier iPhone:

http://erinerickson.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Easy-iPhone-Sleeve-Tutorial-Updated.pdf

She tells you to trim the batting from the seams. 

from: http://www.craftpassion.com/2011/06/triangle-coin-purse-with-zipper.html

Pin batting on the wrong side of the fabrics. Trim the batting to follow the fabric sewing lines if necessary.

"See how I trim the excess batting out of the seams?"


----------



## VBAndrea

I missed quoting a bunch of stuff -- I have been working a lot this week (yay -- need the $$$) so I've been doing more skimming than posting.  

SANDI:  Love your Bolt 

TinkNH: The pillow case dress is awesome.  I have fabric to make my dd one but never have tried it yet -- I think I will do her ties in the back too.

I also missed two great teacher gift tote bags with very nice zippers -- I so need to have Amy show me how to put a zipper in.  We may get together Monday so perhaps on Sunday I can start a bag up to the point of the zipper and have her help me from there.

And I am really sorry for whatever else I missed -- I have a busy week next week with junk other than work (mostly stuff with the kids).





nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!


That looks sooo good!  Sorry the layers gave you fits -- you'd never know, it turned out great.



Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!


Adorable!  I also use the shorts pattern to make pj's for my kids.  And you can add ruffles and cuffs and trims, etc. to vary them a bit.  



Teamtori said:


> Thank you!! I can't believe I made it. I'm going to look at your American Girl stuff...Tori just got one yesterday! I would love to make some outfits for it!


There are tons of tuts for making AG -- do you do pinterest?  I have quite a few bookmarked on there and if you buy Carla C patterns many have tuts/patterns for the dolls too.



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all! I'm almost ready to go ahead and order my embroidery machine. I decided on the PE770 instead of the Singer. The Singer only had the huge 6x10 hoop and a 4x4. I'm pretty sure that I'd use a 5x7 the most. If I want to do kids shirts, wouldn't the 6x10 be way too big? Seems like if I was able to hoop a shirt that size, I'd wind up with the design really low on it.
> 
> I'm going to order my supplies from Amazon at the same time and I was hoping for a little advice. Should I order bobbin thread in black and white or will just white do? Do I need cut-away stabilizer in addition to tear away? I've used tear-away for the small amount of hand embroidery that I've done and I liked it just fine. The rest of my list involves a bag of bobbins, a set of 63 1000 yd spools of thread in Disney colors with a rack included, a roll of Heat and Bond Lite, the PE770 (no, really?) , a 4x4 hoop, the tear-away and the white bobbin thread. I already have a good assortment of needles and other basics. Can you think of anything else I should have from the get-go? Spray adhesive, maybe, or does that gum up the machine? I made sure to check the reviews on everything I'm planning on buying, so I'm confident that I'll have decent quality on all of it. The stabilizer is a 100 yd roll for $20, so I'm pretty pleased with that, but I'd love some opinions if anyone here has used it.
> 
> I rarely spend money on myself, so I'm freaking out a little over dropping over $700. Here's hoping I can actually make myself do it!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I definitely recommend cut away  -- I use med weight Floriani because it softens nicely after washing so my dd doesn't complain about itching and so many wish kids are sensitive too so that it is all I use -- not sure if Amazon has it - -I get mine at the sew-vac shop.

I see no need for heat and bond lite but I use a spray for large swatches of fabric.  

I also have a good pair of scissors (I have the Gingher embroidery ones which I love but many people here say they find them uncomfortable to use) and I have a manicure scissors as well.

You will love your new toy!  I'm really excited for you.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????



All sorts of cute!!!!  Though I'm scratching my head trying ot figure out if these are for Halloween or for Christmas.  



Dustykins said:


> Girls, I need your design brilliance.  DD latched onto some Perry the Platypus fabric yesterday (we were shopping for some cartoon strip fabric - ended up with Marvel comics - to case that Buzz Lightyear dress that was posted yesterday).  I grabbed a yard (and a half yard of a brown solid to coordinate), but now I can't decide what to make for her.  She's a girly girl, so I want to girl it up a bit  (it's this one, from JoAnn's http://www.joann.com/licensed-cotton-fabric-where-s-perry/zprd_11366234a/ ).  Any brilliant plans?  My first thought is a dress of some sort, but the girl has a bunch of dresses (either in her closet or in the pile for me to make) and I just don't think she needs any more dresses!  Oh, she's a size 4.


If you don't want a dress you could do shorts or capris with a ruffle.




Teamtori said:


> Two more questions for you fabulous people!!
> 
> First, I have been making my way through this thread (been taking days) and somewhere there was a bowling shirt type pattern? Or does anyone know where I could find a pajama shirt pattern that has SHORT sleeves? Tori likes to wear pajamas to chemotherapy and the button down ones work best so they can access her port. But I've had no luck finding them!
> 
> Second, can someone walk me through how to do this applique? I've never done one with multiple colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like I will use two colors for her dress and then one color for her face? Where do I get that "flesh" colored fabric? Do her gloves look like they are filled in or applique? I guess I could do it on a white shirt too. I really think Tori would like this for one of her Disney outfits!


The Bowling Shirt is Carla's from YouCanMakeThis.com (I don't line mine either).  

There is a Kona cotton that is a flesh tone available from Joanne's.

That applique design is adorable!!!!  Agree with everything Diane told you about stitches.  Sometimes it's a little confusing so have a pic of the design nearby -- some designers have a jpeg file to help you out with the order of things, some it's just stitch and see what happens.  I haven't used her designs before so I don't know if she has a jpeg or not.


----------



## 4monkeys

PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.



Great Idea!! I think I may make my little ones teachers bags. He "graduates" from Pre-k this coming week!!!  Thanks for the inspiration.
What pattern did you use for the bag??  The one I did uses snaps or zippers and I have issues with the interior and exterir being different sizes when it's time to do the zippers... just seeing if it's the same pattern and I am not reading something right?!!?

I have been skimming around without much posting...  Been busy with my kitchen, check out my PTR don't want to bore you with anymore details here

QUESTION  

My brought her Husqvarna Huskylock Serger down for us to "play" with. Allison was making her blankets for Haiti, and the seam kept messing up.It started off very pretty, and would go a few inches, then it stopped connecting all the loops (sorry don't know what else to call them) Does anyone know why it's doing it??  Mom didn't have her book and it's not online. She thought maybe it was the settings she had it on, and we were doing fleece....











Needless to say, Alli is frustrated! She wanted to get them in the mail way before now.  Should we rip it out and just use the sewing machine.....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nowellsl

SallyfromDE said:


> Cutting away the batting won't effect the "structural integrity". It wouldn't go beyond the seam, so it wouldn't hurt anything. When I made my bags, the directions tell you to cut away the excess batting and fabrics.



I don't know if I could have done that with the pre-quilted fabric I got without ripping out a lot of stitches   and the fleece I used to line the pocket lining (that sounds funny) was iron on.  I didn't even use it on the two inner pieces of lining because it was so thick already.  Anyway, I think I'll wait for D to make a pattern for her bag and make it that way next  

Thanks for all the nice comments!  You are all so encouraging!!  Thank you!


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> Those are all great. Did you do all those Applique Designs yourself too? They are so cute.


Yes I did the applique designs last week and stitched everything out this week.  I changed Minnie's bow because my kids said it looked like a dog bone on her head.  Now it is more like Minnie's regular bow.  I'm glad you like the designs.



aboveH20 said:


> Well, I don't remember that you've mentioned French ancestry, so it's probably not Bastille Day, so I phoned a friend and we're going to go with Memorial Day.  I love how all the outfits coordinate.


Well my sister in law's mother is French so Bastille Day is a possibility.  But you are Smarter Than a 5th Grader because they ARE for Memorial Day!  Probably for 4th of July too.

How have you been feeling?  Have you improved at all yet?




Dustykins said:


> Girls, I need your design brilliance.  DD latched onto some Perry the Platypus fabric yesterday (we were shopping for some cartoon strip fabric - ended up with Marvel comics - to case that Buzz Lightyear dress that was posted yesterday).  I grabbed a yard (and a half yard of a brown solid to coordinate), but now I can't decide what to make for her.  She's a girly girl, so I want to girl it up a bit  (it's this one, from JoAnn's http://www.joann.com/licensed-cotton-fabric-where-s-perry/zprd_11366234a/ ).  Any brilliant plans?  My first thought is a dress of some sort, but the girl has a bunch of dresses (either in her closet or in the pile for me to make) and I just don't think she needs any more dresses!  Oh, she's a size 4.


How about a longish top and a pair of shorts?  Or one of those open back tops like this:
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/produ...ew-a-reversible-open-back-summer-top-2t-6.htm

with a pair of matching shorts?  I just made one these as a baby dress and it is soooo cute!





GlassSlippers said:


> Second, I have some more exciting news. I took my Grandma's old Elna Superlite (ha! that thing weighs a ton!) in to the repair shop to see if it was still workable. I was sure it was going to be a Huge Deal and it was going to cost a mint because it's older than I am. All it needs is a cleaning, tune up and one $20 part! I'm so excited! I used that machine back when I was in highschool, which was *gasp!* ~choke!~ #wheeze!# 34 years ago. No other machine I've had has been as good and I can hardly wait until it's done! The Nice Man said it would only take a couple of days.
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, who thinks we need a sewing machine smiley!


What happy sewing machine news!  Hooray!  I agree that we need a sewing machine smiley.  I wonder what that would look like????



VBAndrea said:


> That applique design is adorable!!!!  Agree with everything Diane told you about stitches.  Sometimes it's a little confusing so have a pic of the design nearby -- some designers have a jpeg file to help you out with the order of things, some it's just stitch and see what happens.  I haven't used her designs before so I don't know if she has a jpeg or not.


I just one back and checked one of my downloads from Lynnie Pinnie's site.  She sent it with a very nice jpeg file that tells the colors and the sewing order.



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> My brought her Husqvarna Huskylock Serger down for us to "play" with. Allison was making her blankets for Haiti, and the seam kept messing up.It started off very pretty, and would go a few inches, then it stopped connecting all the loops (sorry don't know what else to call them) Does anyone know why it's doing it??  Mom didn't have her book and it's not online. She thought maybe it was the settings she had it on, and we were doing fleece....


I've never sewn on fleece before but it looks to me like you need to adjust the tension of the two loopers.  If you can't find the book online try looking on Youtube.  A lot of the manufacturers put short videos about their machines on there.  I learned a ton about my serger on there.


----------



## PurpleEars

nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



This bag is beautiful! You did a great job!



nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin



Welcome! I agree with previous recommendations of Easy Fits and Simply Sweets.



Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!



Happy birthday Tori! She looks great and you did a great job with her outfit!



Blyssfull said:


> AHHHHHHHH! My embroidery machine is giving me HIVES! It wasn't working right so I took it apart and cleaned it and then finished up the skirt I was doing for Bryna today (pop up give for family who ordered clothes from an etsy shop and she went back and it was closed) and it worked fine. Got most of the Wish Kid's shirt done and now all of a sudden my bobbin is ALL outta whack. Here's what took me TWO hours to clean up last night. All that thread shredding had done a number on the inside of my machine..(they are cellphone pics so not the best)
> 
> This is the side view, looking from where you would pull the lever down to thread the needle...look at all those fine fibers! AHH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the top view looking down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is mostly everything I pulled out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They feel a lot like fibers that come off of felt.. maybe it's all those clippies I've made. Argh! I just don't have time for all this!



I am sorry to hear about your machine issues! I hope it runs much better now!




GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all! I'm almost ready to go ahead and order my embroidery machine. I decided on the PE770 instead of the Singer. The Singer only had the huge 6x10 hoop and a 4x4. I'm pretty sure that I'd use a 5x7 the most. If I want to do kids shirts, wouldn't the 6x10 be way too big? Seems like if I was able to hoop a shirt that size, I'd wind up with the design really low on it.
> 
> I'm going to order my supplies from Amazon at the same time and I was hoping for a little advice. Should I order bobbin thread in black and white or will just white do? Do I need cut-away stabilizer in addition to tear away? I've used tear-away for the small amount of hand embroidery that I've done and I liked it just fine. The rest of my list involves a bag of bobbins, a set of 63 1000 yd spools of thread in Disney colors with a rack included, a roll of Heat and Bond Lite, the PE770 (no, really?) , a 4x4 hoop, the tear-away and the white bobbin thread. I already have a good assortment of needles and other basics. Can you think of anything else I should have from the get-go? Spray adhesive, maybe, or does that gum up the machine? I made sure to check the reviews on everything I'm planning on buying, so I'm confident that I'll have decent quality on all of it. The stabilizer is a 100 yd roll for $20, so I'm pretty pleased with that, but I'd love some opinions if anyone here has used it.
> 
> I rarely spend money on myself, so I'm freaking out a little over dropping over $700. Here's hoping I can actually make myself do it!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Looks like you got lots of good suggestions already, so I will just say congrats on your upcoming purchase!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????



It looks like you have been busy! They all look great!



aboveH20 said:


> Nooooooooo.  They need youngsters like you to counter balance all of the 130 year olds when they figure out the average age so they can get it down to 80!!!



Cheryl, you know exactly what to say to make me feel good  Our crew will be "very helpful" in lowering the age since the oldest person just turned 78.



Dustykins said:


> Girls, I need your design brilliance.  DD latched onto some Perry the Platypus fabric yesterday (we were shopping for some cartoon strip fabric - ended up with Marvel comics - to case that Buzz Lightyear dress that was posted yesterday).  I grabbed a yard (and a half yard of a brown solid to coordinate), but now I can't decide what to make for her.  She's a girly girl, so I want to girl it up a bit  (it's this one, from JoAnn's http://www.joann.com/licensed-cotton-fabric-where-s-perry/zprd_11366234a/ ).  Any brilliant plans?  My first thought is a dress of some sort, but the girl has a bunch of dresses (either in her closet or in the pile for me to make) and I just don't think she needs any more dresses!  Oh, she's a size 4.



Maybe accessories like a bag or something?



4monkeys said:


> Great Idea!! I think I may make my little ones teachers bags. He "graduates" from Pre-k this coming week!!!  Thanks for the inspiration.
> What pattern did you use for the bag??  The one I did uses snaps or zippers and I have issues with the interior and exterir being different sizes when it's time to do the zippers... just seeing if it's the same pattern and I am not reading something right?!!?
> 
> I have been skimming around without much posting...  Been busy with my kitchen, check out my PTR don't want to bore you with anymore details here
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> My brought her Husqvarna Huskylock Serger down for us to "play" with. Allison was making her blankets for Haiti, and the seam kept messing up.It started off very pretty, and would go a few inches, then it stopped connecting all the loops (sorry don't know what else to call them) Does anyone know why it's doing it??  Mom didn't have her book and it's not online. She thought maybe it was the settings she had it on, and we were doing fleece....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, Alli is frustrated! She wanted to get them in the mail way before now.  Should we rip it out and just use the sewing machine.....
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I wonder if it is the left needle. Maybe it is blunt? I would try changing the needles (I found matching needles worked best). When I did fleece, I had my setting on 3/3/3/3 for the 4 cones of thread (I have a 2/3/4 thread Singer so it may be different). Good luck!


----------



## PrincessMickey

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????



I love it all. I like the plaid as well!



4monkeys said:


> Great Idea!! I think I may make my little ones teachers bags. He "graduates" from Pre-k this coming week!!!  Thanks for the inspiration.
> What pattern did you use for the bag??  The one I did uses snaps or zippers and I have issues with the interior and exterir being different sizes when it's time to do the zippers... just seeing if it's the same pattern and I am not reading something right?!!?



Thank you!! Congrats to the little graduate! It's the Aivilo Tote Bag pattern. I did the pen pockets extra I just stitched lines an inch apart on each side.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!


Great job!  Your DD is adorable!  Love the bald is beautiful appliqué. I don't have an embroidery machine. 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:



Love all of those! Love the plaid shorts. My DS won't wear plaid. I swear I don't know what I've done wrong. DD won't wear polka dots.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

I'm currently working on a few reuseable snack bags and a fabric cooler. 

Does anyone know where I can get "aluminized mylar sheets/blankets"?

I've already looked at JoAnnes. Maybe not in the right place in the store? Am I going to have to try and find it online? Any ideas are helpful.


----------



## TinkNH

Hi everyone

So I stayed up waaayyyy too late last night to make dress #2

Please pardon the messy floor and DDs unkempt hair 












better view of the back.  I made a buttonhole in the casing to pass thr ribbon through.  Was easier than i thought even tho I made it on the wrong side the first time so had to do it twice.






Thanks to the magic of youtube..I learned french seams, and what bias tape is..so the arm holes and seams on this one look a LOT better!
I am afraid I am already deeply addicted..and so are the girls..DD9 asked if I can make her some shorter ones to wear as tank tops   and DS wants me to make him something for carrying his matchbox cars


----------



## GlassSlippers

TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So I stayed up waaayyyy too late last night to make dress #2
> 
> Please pardon the messy floor and DDs unkempt hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the back.  I made a buttonhole in the casing to pass thr ribbon through.  Was easier than i thought even tho I made it on the wrong side the first time so had to do it twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the magic of youtube..I learned french seams, and what bias tape is..so the arm holes and seams on this one look a LOT better!
> I am afraid I am already deeply addicted..and so are the girls..DD9 asked if I can make her some shorter ones to wear as tank tops   and DS wants me to make him something for carrying his matchbox cars



That's really cute with the bow in the back! What unkempt hair? I don't see any mess on the floor!    

Sounds like your kiddos are going to keep you busy, alright! I can sympathize. My DD is 19, is only just 5 feet tall and weighs 95 pounds. Can you say "hard to fit at the store"? She needs a dress and about 5 pairs of shorts. Good thing she's coming home from college tomorrow so I can have her here to measure and try on!

Is it OK with you if I borrow your tie-in-the-back idea? I have two little nieces I like to spoil on occasion and I think they'd like your version of the pillowcase dress.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Sandi S

I finished up the appliques over the last few evenings...and then sewed like crazy tonight.


----------



## TinkNH

GlassSlippers said:


> That's really cute with the bow in the back! What unkempt hair? I don't see any mess on the floor!
> 
> Sounds like your kiddos are going to keep you busy, alright! I can sympathize. My DD is 19, is only just 5 feet tall and weighs 95 pounds. Can you say "hard to fit at the store"? She needs a dress and about 5 pairs of shorts. Good thing she's coming home from college tomorrow so I can have her here to measure and try on!
> 
> Is it OK with you if I borrow your tie-in-the-back idea? I have two little nieces I like to spoil on occasion and I think they'd like your version of the pillowcase dress.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


 
Absolutely..i dont think i can claim any owner ship to that idea with the tie in the back she loves it tho, they really bothered her on the side (she has some pretty serious sensory issues) but in the back shes comfortable and I am happy because I may now be able to get her out of ps and leave the house


----------



## TinkNH

Sandi S said:


> I finished up the appliques over the last few evenings...and then sewed like crazy tonight.



SO cute!!
I am loving the Minnie Leia


----------



## love to stitch

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????



Those are great outfits!



TinkNH said:


>



Your daughter and her dress are too cute.



Sandi S said:


> I finished up the appliques over the last few evenings...and then sewed like crazy tonight.



Those are adorable.


----------



## dianemom2

TinkNH said:


>


That turned out great!  I love the summery fabric choices too!



Sandi S said:


> I finished up the appliques over the last few evenings...and then sewed like crazy tonight.


Adorable as usual!  Are those Ottobre patterns?  I really like the dress and matching shorts you made for your daughter.


----------



## 4monkeys

I haven't made any clothes lately, but have been busy making boxy bags/toiletry bags.  The green tink is for Alli, the inside is teal. The purple is for Skye (inside darker purple) the firetrucks are for Christopher and the Soccer balls for Jonathon. The peppers are for DH because he likes hot peppers. I made th Navy one for my MIL.






To see more details you can look at my PTR, hate to duplicate post for people.

I plan to work on a couple bags this week too.  

Also, I added a ticker after seeing another one today! SO excited!!!  Only 4 weeks till our trip!


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts.  In today's mail we got an invitation to my husband's grand nephew's HS graduation in VA on June 10, so maybe we'll do that instead.
> 
> Oh, Andrea.  Looks like we _might_ be headed your way.


What city?  I hate to tell you, but depending on where in VA it is you could still be hours away from me.  But if you want to drop by and visit you are more than welcome.  Turn southeast at the "A".



4monkeys said:


> I have been skimming around without much posting...  Been busy with my kitchen, check out my PTR don't want to bore you with anymore details here
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> My brought her Husqvarna Huskylock Serger down for us to "play" with. Allison was making her blankets for Haiti, and the seam kept messing up.It started off very pretty, and would go a few inches, then it stopped connecting all the loops (sorry don't know what else to call them) Does anyone know why it's doing it??  Mom didn't have her book and it's not online. She thought maybe it was the settings she had it on, and we were doing fleece....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, Alli is frustrated! She wanted to get them in the mail way before now.  Should we rip it out and just use the sewing machine.....
> 
> Thanks in advance!


  I know I had to really change the settings on my serger for fleece, but it wouldn't start out pretty and then change.  Very strange.



ItsyBitsy said:


> I'm currently working on a few reuseable snack bags and a fabric cooler.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get "aluminized mylar sheets/blankets"?
> 
> I've already looked at JoAnnes. Maybe not in the right place in the store? Am I going to have to try and find it online? Any ideas are helpful.


You would need to ask one of the ladies in the store where it is.  Our Joann's puts things in strange places.  



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So I stayed up waaayyyy too late last night to make dress #2
> 
> Please pardon the messy floor and DDs unkempt hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the back.  I made a buttonhole in the casing to pass thr ribbon through.  Was easier than i thought even tho I made it on the wrong side the first time so had to do it twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the magic of youtube..I learned french seams, and what bias tape is..so the arm holes and seams on this one look a LOT better!
> I am afraid I am already deeply addicted..and so are the girls..DD9 asked if I can make her some shorter ones to wear as tank tops   and DS wants me to make him something for carrying his matchbox cars


So cute!  



Sandi S said:


> I finished up the appliques over the last few evenings...and then sewed like crazy tonight.


Great work on everything 



4monkeys said:


> I haven't made any clothes lately, but have been busy making boxy bags/toiletry bags.  The green tink is for Alli, the inside is teal. The purple is for Skye (inside darker purple) the firetrucks are for Christopher and the Soccer balls for Jonathon. The peppers are for DH because he likes hot peppers. I made th Navy one for my MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more details you can look at my PTR, hate to duplicate post for people.
> 
> I plan to work on a couple bags this week too.
> 
> Also, I added a ticker after seeing another one today! SO excited!!!  Only 4 weeks till our trip!


Wow you've been busy!  I just started sewing some cases for GKTW pillows this afternoon.  Yes, that means we did not start cleaning the garage yet


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Adorable as usual!  Are those Ottobre patterns?  I really like the dress and matching shorts you made for your daughter.



Yes - everything but the Buzz shorts are Ottobre.



4monkeys said:


> I haven't made any clothes lately, but have been busy making boxy bags/toiletry bags.  The green tink is for Alli, the inside is teal. The purple is for Skye (inside darker purple) the firetrucks are for Christopher and the Soccer balls for Jonathon. The peppers are for DH because he likes hot peppers. I made th Navy one for my MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more details you can look at my PTR, hate to duplicate post for people.
> 
> I plan to work on a couple bags this week too.
> 
> Also, I added a ticker after seeing another one today! SO excited!!!  Only 4 weeks till our trip!



Those are so cute! I think I might need to add a project like that to my to-do list for our trip - which seems to grow longer no matter how much I sew!

Here's the Minnie-as-Leia outfit: 




 She has the little shorts underneath.


----------



## teacher1717

I made this for my BFF for Disney, she loved it and now has all these visions of things I can make.  I told her to let me get a few more projects under my belt first. 

I am pretty please with how it turned out.  The zipper is a bit puff, but I think if I sew closer to it, that will rectify the problem.

Also, I am still working on my machine satin stitching.  So, I literally hand appliqued the mickey head witha needle and thread.  It was easier than I expected, and I am really pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## teacher1717

4monkeys said:


> I haven't made any clothes lately, but have been busy making boxy bags/toiletry bags.  The green tink is for Alli, the inside is teal. The purple is for Skye (inside darker purple) the firetrucks are for Christopher and the Soccer balls for Jonathon. The peppers are for DH because he likes hot peppers. I made th Navy one for my MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more details you can look at my PTR, hate to duplicate post for people.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the bags!  I want to try these next. Are they difficult to makes???


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So I stayed up waaayyyy too late last night to make dress #2
> 
> Please pardon the messy floor and DDs unkempt hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the back.  I made a buttonhole in the casing to pass thr ribbon through.  Was easier than i thought even tho I made it on the wrong side the first time so had to do it twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the magic of youtube..I learned french seams, and what bias tape is..so the arm holes and seams on this one look a LOT better!
> I am afraid I am already deeply addicted..and so are the girls..DD9 asked if I can make her some shorter ones to wear as tank tops   and DS wants me to make him something for carrying his matchbox cars



Great job on the dress. I really like the design and the colour combination. I think your DD likes it too. I am not certain about what you meant by "unkept hair" and "messy floor." 



Sandi S said:


> I finished up the appliques over the last few evenings...and then sewed like crazy tonight.



My goodness, you have been busy. I don't know how you manage to find time to work, raise a family, and make beautiful outfits!



4monkeys said:


> I haven't made any clothes lately, but have been busy making boxy bags/toiletry bags.  The green tink is for Alli, the inside is teal. The purple is for Skye (inside darker purple) the firetrucks are for Christopher and the Soccer balls for Jonathon. The peppers are for DH because he likes hot peppers. I made th Navy one for my MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more details you can look at my PTR, hate to duplicate post for people.
> 
> I plan to work on a couple bags this week too.
> 
> Also, I added a ticker after seeing another one today! SO excited!!!  Only 4 weeks till our trip!



Your trip will be here before you know it! I like this set of bags. I am sure they will be treasured by your family members!



Sandi S said:


> Here's the Minnie-as-Leia outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has the little shorts underneath.



Very cute outfit on a very cute model!



teacher1717 said:


> I made this for my BFF for Disney, she loved it and now has all these visions of things I can make.  I told her to let me get a few more projects under my belt first.
> 
> I am pretty please with how it turned out.  The zipper is a bit puff, but I think if I sew closer to it, that will rectify the problem.
> 
> Also, I am still working on my machine satin stitching.  So, I literally hand appliqued the mickey head witha needle and thread.  It was easier than I expected, and I am really pleased with how it turned out.



Your coin purse looks great. I can see why your friend wants you to make more things for her! I can't wait to see what you make next!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

New Big Give is UP!!! Come and meet little Reed - his disease is progressive, so the family is taking the trip while he can still enjoy it. He has a sweet big sister who gives alot of herself for her little brother!! They are taking a cruise on the Dream in July - so this will be REALLY FUN to sign up for - lots of themes and dinner outfits!!!! I think a scrapbook is going to be VERY important for this family as well!!

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## TinkNH

4monkeys said:


> I haven't made any clothes lately, but have been busy making boxy bags/toiletry bags.  The green tink is for Alli, the inside is teal. The purple is for Skye (inside darker purple) the firetrucks are for Christopher and the Soccer balls for Jonathon. The peppers are for DH because he likes hot peppers. I made th Navy one for my MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more details you can look at my PTR, hate to duplicate post for people.
> 
> I plan to work on a couple bags this week too.
> 
> Also, I added a ticker after seeing another one today! SO excited!!!  Only 4 weeks till our trip!


Those are great!  Are they really complicated or could a beginner figure them out without making a disaster?  May I ask where you can get a pattern for something like this?



Sandi S said:


> Yes - everything but the Buzz shorts are Ottobre.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are so cute! I think I might need to add a project like that to my to-do list for our trip - which seems to grow longer no matter how much I sew!
> 
> Here's the Minnie-as-Leia outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has the little shorts underneath.



shes so cute!! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> New Big Give is UP!!! Come and meet little Reed - his disease is progressive, so the family is taking the trip while he can still enjoy it. He has a sweet big sister who gives alot of herself for her little brother!! They are taking a cruise on the Dream in July - so this will be REALLY FUN to sign up for - lots of themes and dinner outfits!!!! I think a scrapbook is going to be VERY important for this family as well!!
> 
> Thanks Everyone!!



What is the big give?


----------



## billwendy

Carolyn - the big give is when we send lots of pixie dust to a family going on a Make A Wish trip!! Its so much FUN!!! You should totally join us!!! Just click on the link in someone's siggie, and sign up!!! Then you can see what everyone is doing and meet the family!! Reeds Family's Pre Trip Report is 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44921557#post44921557

Even if people cant sign up, please come on over and meet the family and post a note of encouragement - this mom has been a member of the DIS for a while, yet this report doesnt have very many posts or views. Especially you who have been on a cruise!!!!!!


----------



## ivey_family

A quick catch-up post:



teacher1717 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to pop in and say that I have been reading back threads ( I just finally finished all of thread 27) and I have been learning a LOT.  I have been sewing, but I'm a teacher and between state testing craziness and normal end of the year stuff, I haven't had much time.
> 
> I have made some napkins, a pair of easy fit pajama pants (capri length), and a zippered coin purse.  They could all be way better, but I learned a lot along the way.  I have also become an expert at seam ripping
> 
> My biggest (current) issue seems to be my inability to reverse stitch over my seam, thus my stitches fall out.  How can I make it work better?  Is it just a matter of practice (and learning how to sew straighter??)
> 
> Thanks for the help and inspiration!
> Tara



Welcome!  Everything looks great for just starting out!



TinkNH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am not new to the DIS but new to sewing   I just bought myself a basic sewing machine, to try to make some things for my DD4 to wear.  She has sensory issues, and right now will only wear dresses with no seams.  I figured a pillowcase dress might be worth a try and made this:



Welcome!  Both of your dresses are adorable and so is your daughter!  I think there is a Disbout rule about not apologizing for a child's appearance.  Mussed hair is cute!  



Sandi S said:


> I'm stitching out a Minnie Mouse/Princess Leia applique on what will be a knit dress for DD. No pics yet, but my exciting news of the day is that I am going to a Sewing & Quilt Expo in Raleigh, NC next month and I'm going to spend a day as a volunteer teacher assistant! How fun will that be! I'm also signed up for a class on digitizing embroidery/recognizing & tweaking designs. It sounds really great.



Sounds like a lot of fun!  And that class sounds so useful!



PrincessMickey said:


> Here's my latest project. The kids last day of school is tomorrow so I made both their teacher's a tote bag. I used the idea of the crayon rolls and made slots for pens or pencils on each side. Both teachers had babies this year too so if they don't use them for school they can use them as activity bags with crayons or colored pencils in the pockets. Both zippers are a little wonky but oh well.



 Very cute!  I'm sure they will appreciate the double duty options of the bags!



nowellsl said:


> Finally finished my second Kindle project..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the applique on Etsy and just sewed it on.  I bought the solid red fabric already quilted.  I didn't think it was gonna get finished because I could barely get my machine to sew through the thickness at the top zipper   I definately need more practice on zippers!!



Nice work!  That is super cute!  I really want to try a bag one of these days!




nannye said:


> Hello everyone!, I am going to start sewing again, Home Ec in Grade 8 was a long time ago! I have my mom for some help and You Tube videos saved.
> But I was wondering if I could get some advice from you experts on some small projects to start out with. Any links to some good free starter patterns etc... I'd love to start right off with a dress or something, but I might go crazy with something too complicated starting out.
> 
> TIA
> Erin



I think you've already gotten pattern advice, so I'll just add another welcome!



Teamtori said:


> I was so inspired by seeing all your great creations that I HAD to try something! Today is Tori's birthday, so I made her this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy with how it turned out. The shorts were SO easy to make. I'm going to make a bunch for her now, because it is hard to find clothes that fit her now with all the weight she has lost from chemo.
> 
> I also started a mickey head outfit and finished the shirt. I LOVE applique! I had no idea it would be that easy!! So much fun.
> 
> I can't wait to sew some more!!



Tori is adorable!  Love that smile!  Welcome to you, too!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on so far this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess what holiday I have been getting ready for????




They are all super cute!  I love the rocket with ribbon tails and the red dress!



GlassSlippers said:


> First, thanks for the advice on what I'll need to get started with the PE770! You all saved me from some unnecessary purchases.
> 
> Second, I have some more exciting news. I took my Grandma's old Elna Superlite (ha! that thing weighs a ton!) in to the repair shop to see if it was still workable. I was sure it was going to be a Huge Deal and it was going to cost a mint because it's older than I am. All it needs is a cleaning, tune up and one $20 part! I'm so excited! I used that machine back when I was in highschool, which was *gasp!* ~choke!~ #wheeze!# 34 years ago. No other machine I've had has been as good and I can hardly wait until it's done! The Nice Man said it would only take a couple of days.
> 
> Well, I'm off to JoAnn and Hobby Lobby to look for spray adhesive and curved embroidery scissors on the sage advice of my fellow Boutiquers!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, who thinks we need a sewing machine smiley!



How exciting about your new machine!  And your old one!  It's always such a relief when they don't need anything major!




Sandi S said:


> I finished up the appliques over the last few evenings...and then sewed like crazy tonight.



Very cute! And I loved the pic of grace modeling her outfit, too! 



4monkeys said:


> I haven't made any clothes lately, but have been busy making boxy bags/toiletry bags.  The green tink is for Alli, the inside is teal. The purple is for Skye (inside darker purple) the firetrucks are for Christopher and the Soccer balls for Jonathon. The peppers are for DH because he likes hot peppers. I made th Navy one for my MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more details you can look at my PTR, hate to duplicate post for people.
> 
> I plan to work on a couple bags this week too.
> 
> Also, I added a ticker after seeing another one today! SO excited!!!  Only 4 weeks till our trip!



Those bags a great!



teacher1717 said:


>



Another nice job!

The robin family on our porch is doing well so far.  There are four babies, and they are so ugly they are cute!  I think we're all going to be a little sad when they leave since we've enjoyed peeking at them every so often.  The kids have finally allowed us to go near the door.   I'll post a pic this week.

Unfortunately, dh spotted a not-at-all welcome addition to our wildlife refuge - a garter snake that lives under our patio.  No pics because I cannot even look at a snake.  Parastaltic movement is beyond creepy!  I'm a seriously huge baby about it!  It was ON the patio.     deep breaths, right?

I haven't had too much time for sewing this week, but hopefully more will get done next week!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> New Big Give is UP!!! Come and meet little Reed - his disease is progressive, so the family is taking the trip while he can still enjoy it. He has a sweet big sister who gives alot of herself for her little brother!! They are taking a cruise on the Dream in July - so this will be REALLY FUN to sign up for - lots of themes and dinner outfits!!!! I think a scrapbook is going to be VERY important for this family as well!!
> 
> Thanks Everyone!!



Just an FYI to everyone right now all of the disney stickers for scrapbooking are on sale at joanns. They are 50% off.


----------



## graceesmom

HELP  QUESTION

The upper thread in my embroidery machine (PE 770) keeps getting tangled down the bobbin case and even pulling the tshirt and stabilizer down into that area.   I cannot figure out how to fix this.  It started in the middle of an embroidery project.  

I have changed the needle, changed the bobbin, and changed the thread.  None of this has fixed this issue

Does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## VBAndrea

teacher1717 said:


> I made this for my BFF for Disney, she loved it and now has all these visions of things I can make.  I told her to let me get a few more projects under my belt first.
> 
> I am pretty please with how it turned out.  The zipper is a bit puff, but I think if I sew closer to it, that will rectify the problem.
> 
> Also, I am still working on my machine satin stitching.  So, I literally hand appliqued the mickey head witha needle and thread.  It was easier than I expected, and I am really pleased with how it turned out.


Great job!  Tinier things are hard to do -- I bet if you try appliqueing something larger with your machine it will be easier for you.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> New Big Give is UP!!! Come and meet little Reed - his disease is progressive, so the family is taking the trip while he can still enjoy it. He has a sweet big sister who gives alot of herself for her little brother!! They are taking a cruise on the Dream in July - so this will be REALLY FUN to sign up for - lots of themes and dinner outfits!!!! I think a scrapbook is going to be VERY important for this family as well!!
> 
> Thanks Everyone!!


I am not supposed to be signing up for every single give -- I am supposed skip this give, but Reed's story and his dear sister made that impossible!  I am using from my fabric stash though and will just have to buy t's.  



ivey_family said:


> The robin family on our porch is doing well so far.  There are four babies, and they are so ugly they are cute!  I think we're all going to be a little sad when they leave since we've enjoyed peeking at them every so often.  The kids have finally allowed us to go near the door.   I'll post a pic this week.
> 
> Unfortunately, dh spotted a not-at-all welcome addition to our wildlife refuge - a garter snake that lives under our patio.  No pics because I cannot even look at a snake.  Parastaltic movement is beyond creepy!  I'm a seriously huge baby about it!  It was ON the patio.     deep breaths, right?
> 
> I haven't had too much time for sewing this week, but hopefully more will get done next week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I'm so glad you have a nice collection of babies!  

Ick on the snake -- I'm not at all a snake fan.  We had a HORRID one living in and around our pond one year -- it was evil!  DH finally caught it one day when it took one of our koi out of the pond to eat (he relocated the snake though I was not opposed to its demise).  Sadly, we see snakes here all the time.  We even saw a cotton mouth one day when we were out fishing.



graceesmom said:


> HELP  QUESTION
> 
> The upper thread in my embroidery machine (PE 770) keeps getting tangled down the bobbin case and even pulling the tshirt and stabilizer down into that area.   I cannot figure out how to fix this.  It started in the middle of an embroidery project.
> 
> I have changed the needle, changed the bobbin, and changed the thread.  None of this has fixed this issue
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for any help with this.


My only suggestion would be to try cleaning the bobbin area super well -- you may have a little thread or lint in there.  You may also have a little burr in there on one of the metal pieces.


----------



## tricia

Tinknh, love the newest pillowcase dress.




Sandi S said:


>



And it's not lost on me that you put Minnie Mouse on what Ottobre calls the Minnie dress, lol.




4monkeys said:


>



Awesome job.



teacher1717 said:


>



Good job, those little things are much harder sometimes.


----------



## cerberus

So after just about finishing all my DDs easy sew dresses for Disney...the oldest just changed her mind and now wants something to wear for SWW and we leave June 1st!

So a question for all of you....DD found a boy's black Vader tshirt that she likes....would it work if I cut out the imagine in a square and put a backing behind it them embroidered it onto another tshirt?

Keep in mind my sewing skills are super basic, but thankfully my mom is an experienced sewer, but she has never tried this! Main reason for doing this is the boy's shirt does not fit her well and I think she will be too hot in a black shirt.


----------



## dianemom2

graceesmom said:


> HELP  QUESTION
> 
> The upper thread in my embroidery machine (PE 770) keeps getting tangled down the bobbin case and even pulling the tshirt and stabilizer down into that area.   I cannot figure out how to fix this.  It started in the middle of an embroidery project.
> 
> I have changed the needle, changed the bobbin, and changed the thread.  None of this has fixed this issue
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for any help with this.


I agree with Andrea.  Take off the needle plate and clean underneath there.  You might have some stray lint or threads down there messing things up.


----------



## dianemom2

cerberus said:


> So a question for all of you....DD found a boy's black Vader tshirt that she likes....would it work if I cut out the imagine in a square and put a backing behind it them embroidered it onto another tshirt?



That sounds like it is more work than you actually need to do.  I don't think you even need a backing.  The t-shirt material won't unravel.  I think I might do it as a reverse applique which is pretty easy.  Here is a tutorial that I found:
http://darnkat.wordpress.com/reverse-applique-tutorial/


----------



## TinkNH

Can someone point me in the direction of how to create appliques if one does not have an embroidery machine?  Mine just does very basic stitches, but i want to be able to perhaps applique a minnie head on the dress or something.

additionally..can someone point me in the direction of anyone who creates the appliques in some way that they can be bought and attached to something..if there is such a thing

I have literally been sewing less than a month..and I have a to-do list and a wish list  a mile long before we leave in sept


----------



## nowellsl

TinkNH said:


> additionally..can someone point me in the direction of anyone who creates the appliques in some way that they can be bought and attached to something..if there is such a thing



I bought one on Etsy.com.  Search for iron on mickey applique or sew on applique and  tons will come up.  I got the iron on, then stiched around it just so it would be more secure.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of how to create appliques if one does not have an embroidery machine?  Mine just does very basic stitches, but i want to be able to perhaps applique a minnie head on the dress or something.
> 
> additionally..can someone point me in the direction of anyone who creates the appliques in some way that they can be bought and attached to something..if there is such a thing
> 
> I have literally been sewing less than a month..and I have a to-do list and a wish list  a mile long before we leave in sept



Look on page 1 of this thread and you will find a link to Heather Sue's tutorial on hand appliqueing.  It's the best way to learn!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Hi all! 

First off, I want to say a huge THANK YOU!!! to everyone who answered my question about the sizing on commercial patterns. I haven't had a chance to even look at them again since asking my question, but your responses have helped me know how to go about picking the right size to make (and also any tweaks to the patterns I may need to do.)

I must also apologize for disappearing off the side of the planet, but my poor pup got REALLY sick.  We took him into the vet and had an xray done that showed he had a staple in his tummy and also some other obstruction in his intestine. The worst part was that we were unable to afford the surgery that he needed. The kids were with me at the time, so we just said our goodbyes and the staff took our dog to the back where they would put him to sleep.  It was honestly the most heart wrenching thing I have ever had to go through.  BUT THEN the next day we got a call from the vet (I should mention that we had never been to this place before) and the man on the phone started out the phone call with, "I sure hope you aren't going to be mad at me for what I'm about to say..." and proceeded to tell us how he decided to save our dog and didn't expect us to pay anything!!!  So on Friday we got to bring our sweet doggie back home! I have been really busy making sure that everything is cleaned up and there is nothing our pup can get into that would hurt him again. It has been such an emotional roller coaster all week, but life seems to be starting to get back to "normal".

I have gone back but there is WTMTQ. Everything looks great!

Will be sending lots of healing prayers for DIANE, CHERYL, and LISA (Judy's DD).

hopefully I will get around to sewing sometime soon.
Sunshine


----------



## TinkNH

nowellsl said:


> I bought one on Etsy.com.  Search for iron on mickey applique or sew on applique and  tons will come up.  I got the iron on, then stiched around it just so it would be more secure.


 
I should have added that i know there are some on etsy..but I kinda wanted to support another DISer if I ended up buying anything so was sorta hoping to be pointed in that direction


----------



## TinkNH

VBAndrea said:


> Look on page 1 of this thread and you will find a link to Heather Sue's tutorial on hand appliqueing.  It's the best way to learn!


THANK YOU!!


----------



## TinkNH

aaannnd now that I read page one of this thread I will hang my head in shame for not reading the faq's first and jumping into the thread with both feet...but thats sorta how I do things it seems


----------



## nowellsl

TinkNH said:


> I should have added that i know there are some on etsy..but I kinda wanted to support another DISer if I ended up buying anything so was sorta hoping to be pointed in that direction



I definately understand that!  If you find someone will you PM me?  I might need some more in the future!  I know several people here have Etsy shops, but I haven't seen any that just do the iron on/sew on appliques


----------



## graceesmom

VBAndrea said:


> My only suggestion would be to try cleaning the bobbin area super well -- you may have a little thread or lint in there.  You may also have a little burr in there on one of the metal pieces.





dianemom2 said:


> I agree with Andrea.  Take off the needle plate and clean underneath there.  You might have some stray lint or threads down there messing things up.



Thanks for the suggestion.  I will try it tonight.  Just home from a weekend with family out of town.  Thought I would use the down time while there to get some embroidery done for our upcoming trip,  but that issue last night was about to send me over the edge.  Need to finish the laundry and then back to embroidery projects.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> I should have added that i know there are some on etsy..but I kinda wanted to support another DISer if I ended up buying anything so was sorta hoping to be pointed in that direction



PM Teresa -- I think she may do them -- I'm not 100% though.  I'll shoot her a quick e-mail to see.


----------



## ivey_family

Andrea - I keep telling myself it's only a garter, no big deal.  I REALLY could not handle a cotton mouth!  Eeek!



smile5sunshine said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First off, I want to say a huge THANK YOU!!! to everyone who answered my question about the sizing on commercial patterns. I haven't had a chance to even look at them again since asking my question, but your responses have helped me know how to go about picking the right size to make (and also any tweaks to the patterns I may need to do.)
> 
> I must also apologize for disappearing off the side of the planet, but my poor pup got REALLY sick.  We took him into the vet and had an xray done that showed he had a staple in his tummy and also some other obstruction in his intestine. The worst part was that we were unable to afford the surgery that he needed. The kids were with me at the time, so we just said our goodbyes and the staff took our dog to the back where they would put him to sleep.  It was honestly the most heart wrenching thing I have ever had to go through.  BUT THEN the next day we got a call from the vet (I should mention that we had never been to this place before) and the man on the phone started out the phone call with, "I sure hope you aren't going to be mad at me for what I'm about to say..." and proceeded to tell us how he decided to save our dog and didn't expect us to pay anything!!!  So on Friday we got to bring our sweet doggie back home! I have been really busy making sure that everything is cleaned up and there is nothing our pup can get into that would hurt him again. It has been such an emotional roller coaster all week, but life seems to be starting to get back to "normal".
> 
> I have gone back but there is WTMTQ. Everything looks great!
> 
> Will be sending lots of healing prayers for DIANE, CHERYL, and LISA (Judy's DD).
> 
> hopefully I will get around to sewing sometime soon.
> Sunshine




Wow!  That made me tear up!  That is an amazing gift!  I'll bet your kids were beside themselves!  Are you going to take the staff some cookies or something?  



nowellsl said:


> I definately understand that!  If you find someone will you PM me?  I might need some more in the future!  I know several people here have Etsy shops, but I haven't seen any that just do the iron on/sew on appliques



Theresa's shop says closed until today, but she's PrincessHeirlooms on Etsy.

Regards,
C.


----------



## nowellsl

ivey_family said:


> Theresa's shop says closed until today, but she's PrincessHeirlooms on Etsy.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks!


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First off, I want to say a huge THANK YOU!!! to everyone who answered my question about the sizing on commercial patterns. I haven't had a chance to even look at them again since asking my question, but your responses have helped me know how to go about picking the right size to make (and also any tweaks to the patterns I may need to do.)
> 
> I must also apologize for disappearing off the side of the planet, but my poor pup got REALLY sick.  We took him into the vet and had an xray done that showed he had a staple in his tummy and also some other obstruction in his intestine. The worst part was that we were unable to afford the surgery that he needed. The kids were with me at the time, so we just said our goodbyes and the staff took our dog to the back where they would put him to sleep.  It was honestly the most heart wrenching thing I have ever had to go through.  BUT THEN the next day we got a call from the vet (I should mention that we had never been to this place before) and the man on the phone started out the phone call with, "I sure hope you aren't going to be mad at me for what I'm about to say..." and proceeded to tell us how he decided to save our dog and didn't expect us to pay anything!!!  So on Friday we got to bring our sweet doggie back home! I have been really busy making sure that everything is cleaned up and there is nothing our pup can get into that would hurt him again. It has been such an emotional roller coaster all week, but life seems to be starting to get back to "normal".
> 
> I have gone back but there is WTMTQ. Everything looks great!
> 
> Will be sending lots of healing prayers for DIANE, CHERYL, and LISA (Judy's DD).
> 
> hopefully I will get around to sewing sometime soon.
> Sunshine



Awww! What a wonderful vet! That is so amazing. It sure reinforces that there are still kind and wonderful people out there...


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> Hi all!
> I must also apologize for disappearing off the side of the planet, but my poor pup got REALLY sick.  We took him into the vet and had an xray done that showed he had a staple in his tummy and also some other obstruction in his intestine. The worst part was that we were unable to afford the surgery that he needed. The kids were with me at the time, so we just said our goodbyes and the staff took our dog to the back where they would put him to sleep.  It was honestly the most heart wrenching thing I have ever had to go through.  BUT THEN the next day we got a call from the vet (I should mention that we had never been to this place before) and the man on the phone started out the phone call with, "I sure hope you aren't going to be mad at me for what I'm about to say..." and proceeded to tell us how he decided to save our dog and didn't expect us to pay anything!!!  So on Friday we got to bring our sweet doggie back home! I have been really busy making sure that everything is cleaned up and there is nothing our pup can get into that would hurt him again. It has been such an emotional roller coaster all week, but life seems to be starting to get back to "normal".
> 
> Will be sending lots of healing prayers for DIANE, CHERYL, and LISA (Judy's DD).
> 
> Sunshine


What a great vet!  How nice to hear such a wonderful end to the story.  I hope your pup has a full recovery!

Thanks for the prayers.  I am doing very well now and am back to all my usual antics. 



TinkNH said:


> aaannnd now that I read page one of this thread I will hang my head in shame for not reading the faq's first and jumping into the thread with both feet...but thats sorta how I do things it seems


Now don't do that!  We are always glad to help out a fellow sewer.  We can't wait to start seeing some of the things you make!



VBAndrea said:


> Ick on the snake -- I'm not at all a snake fan.  We had a HORRID one living in and around our pond one year -- it was evil!  DH finally caught it one day when it took one of our koi out of the pond to eat (he relocated the snake though I was not opposed to its demise).  Sadly, we see snakes here all the time.  We even saw a cotton mouth one day when we were out fishing.


Ok, remind me not to visit Virginia Beach!!!!  I don't like snakes very much!

We had a big black snake hanging out around the house for a while.  I wasn't too upset because they eat mice.  With a large field right next to our house I am always worried that mice will come into the house some day.  Anyhow, one night the snake got caught in the deer netting and the fox came along and ate the middle of the snake. I guess he had a snake snack.  All that was left was the head and the end of the tail.  YUCK!!!!!  Thank goodness that DH was working from home that day because I made him go out and take care of it.  It was right by our front walkway.


----------



## cerberus

dianemom2 said:


> That sounds like it is more work than you actually need to do.  I don't think you even need a backing.  The t-shirt material won't unravel.  I think I might do it as a reverse applique which is pretty easy.  Here is a tutorial that I found:
> http://darnkat.wordpress.com/reverse-applique-tutorial/



Thanks for the info


----------



## teacher1717

Keeping in mind that I have no little kids to sew for   What should I make next??  So far I have made a few pair of easy fits and a coin purse (currently making another one for my nephew.)

I downloaded the pattern for the rosetta bag, but I've never made ruffles before.  I also bout some skirt patterns that say EASY on them, but I don't know if I feel ready for that.

Is the rosetta bag super difficult??


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

We got a good response for Reed's MAW Cruise big give, but could still really really use your help!!! Would anyone like to fill/ruffle up big sis Aziza? She would simply love that!! Also could use some bows for her - she likes to clip them into her hair!!

Other things needed too - please come on over and help us out - We just dont know how long Reed has in life, and we can help make this trip extra special and full of memories for them!!! Especially Aziza - she is only 9 years old, we need to help her make good memories with her little brother!!





http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=shipbyjune162012&thread=71&page=5

Thank you all so much - we honestly couldnt do this without all of us working together!!!!!


----------



## billwendy

teacher1717 said:


> Keeping in mind that I have no little kids to sew for   What should I make next??  So far I have made a few pair of easy fits and a coin purse (currently making another one for my nephew.)
> 
> I downloaded the pattern for the rosetta bag, but I've never made ruffles before.  I also bout some skirt patterns that say EASY on them, but I don't know if I feel ready for that.
> 
> Is the rosetta bag super difficult??



Oooh, are you a Big Give Member???? Come and join us? We are currently sewing for a little boy and his 9 year old sister!!! We could sure use your help ( :


----------



## smile5sunshine

ivey_family said:


> Wow!  That made me tear up!  That is an amazing gift!  I'll bet your kids were beside themselves!  Are you going to take the staff some cookies or something?
> Regards,
> C.



Oh Carrie, I didn't even write out the whole story (because it's really long) but the way everything worked out was nothing short of divine intervention!  We are so grateful.  LOL yes , I took them some cookies, homemade cinnamon rolls (Pioneer Woman's recipe), Peanut butter square (like Reese's cups but BIGGER), and Oreo Truffles! Mind you that was spread out over four different days, but every day when we went to go visit our pup while he had to stay there I brought something different. I plan on bringing another goodie when we go for his follow up appt this week.  It really is the least we can do for the huge blessing we received. 



Sandi S said:


> Awww! What a wonderful vet! That is so amazing. It sure reinforces that there are still kind and wonderful people out there...



Yes they were WONDERFUL! Even after the horrible appointment where I thought we were loosing our pet, all the staff and drs were just phenomenal and I was so sad that I hadn't found this place before.  



TinkNH said:


> aaannnd now that I read page one of this thread I will hang my head in shame for not reading the faq's first and jumping into the thread with both feet...but thats sorta how I do things it seems



um don't! If you didn't ask, then someone else would have!  Plus asking questions is the best way to learn something new! Can't wait to see what all you make.

So I had to spend some time in front of a different kind of machine tonight. Dang old bills/papers finally piled up so high that I had to have a date with the paper shredder. BORING! I think Tomorrow I will cut out a bunch of stuff so I can just sit down and start working on things once the kiddos head off to bed.

Sunshine


----------



## teacher1717

billwendy said:


> Oooh, are you a Big Give Member???? Come and join us? We are currently sewing for a little boy and his 9 year old sister!!! We could sure use your help ( :



I am a big give member, but I have never sent anything.  I don't sew well enough to send anything to this very deserving family.  When I get better in the future I absolutely will though.


----------



## TinkNH

teacher1717 said:


> I am a big give member, but I have never sent anything.  I don't sew well enough to send anything to this very deserving family.  When I get better in the future I absolutely will though.



I was worried about the same thing but there seems to be a lot you can do without sewing.


----------



## cerberus

TinkNH said:


> I was worried about the same thing but there seems to be a lot you can do without sewing.



I would fit that category, what other things can you do if you do not sew that well?


----------



## GrammytoMany

Just returned from visiting my parents for a week and having NO internet connection.   A lot of cute outfits and bags have been posted duriing the week

Carrie, "Snakes" scare me -- small or large!  I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack.  I can't work in my flower beds anymore for the fear of them.  If there's a snake within 100 miles of me it will find me.

Sheila


----------



## TinkNH

cerberus said:


> I would fit that category, what other things can you do if you do not sew that well?



I am sending some scrapbook stuff and busy bags for the plane..there are also things like t shirts with iron ons and stuff..lots of info on the thread over there


----------



## Teamtori

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> We got a good response for Reed's MAW Cruise big give, but could still really really use your help!!!
> Thank you all so much - we honestly couldnt do this without all of us working together!!!!!



I know I am new and I'm still learning and I'm a wish family myself, but I will help if you guys let me!


----------



## TinkNH

morning!

My mother just stopped by..and gifted me with her old sewing machine...and I have no idea what to do with it.

This thing weighs a TON compared to my new little one.  I can remember her sewing on this in the 70s when I was a kid, she says she made most of my baby clothes on it so it must be from the late 60s early 70s.  It smells like basement so I am hoping ti will air out some, and that i can figure out how to use it!


----------



## nowellsl

TinkNH said:


> morning!
> 
> My mother just stopped by..and gifted me with her old sewing machine...and I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> This thing weighs a TON compared to my new little one.  I can remember her sewing on this in the 70s when I was a kid, she says she made most of my baby clothes on it so it must be from the late 60s early 70s.  It smells like basement so I am hoping ti will air out some, and that i can figure out how to use it!



My mom just gave me her 1967 Singer - those old machines sew great!  Show us a picture!!


----------



## TinkNH

nowellsl said:


> My mom just gave me her 1967 Singer - those old machines sew great!  Show us a picture!!



Well...it would sew great if it worked   The thing that holds the bobbin and is supposed to spin around..does not spin.  it spins almost all the way and then gets stuck...

I will go take some pics and post..perhaps someone here will have an idea whats wrong?  Its been just sitting in the basement for quite a while...probably a decade or so, but covered (it is in a case) the outside of the case was pretty dusty but the machine itself is not..just has that unused basement smell..which i am hoping goes away sooner than later.

Back in a bit with pictures ...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

TinkNH said:


> Well...it would sew great if it worked   The thing that holds the bobbin and is supposed to spin around..does not spin.  it spins almost all the way and then gets stuck...
> 
> I will go take some pics and post..perhaps someone here will have an idea whats wrong?  Its been just sitting in the basement for quite a while...probably a decade or so, but covered (it is in a case) the outside of the case was pretty dusty but the machine itself is not..just has that unused basement smell..which i am hoping goes away sooner than later.
> 
> Back in a bit with pictures ...



I'd take it in for a general servicing.  The grease in the machine has probably solidified from sitting all those years, and I bet there's all sorts of old lint adding to the problem.  I've got an old Singer school machine...my mom was a home-ec teacher...and though it's a beast, it sews smooth even though it's 40 years old!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

I know I don't post too often (lurk all the time!), but I knew you guys would commiserate with me.  My machine died yesterday!!  Luckily I finished DS's pair of patchwork shorts just before it died (probably what killed it), but I still had some shirts to applique.  Guess I'll be doing iron-on tees for the rest of their outfits.    I do have a second machine, but I don't know it very well, so I'm going to just be done sewing for this trip.


----------



## Clio

I have a 1967 style singer and it sews better than my newest machine. It's not my favorite, though. My favorite is a 1979 kemore that weighs a ton but sews like a dream. I took it in  last year because it forgot how to zig zag. After a tune up it's like new.  A lot of the older machines sew much better than newer ones.
Liz


----------



## TinkNH

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'd take it in for a general servicing.  The grease in the machine has probably solidified from sitting all those years, and I bet there's all sorts of old lint adding to the problem.  I've got an old Singer school machine...my mom was a home-ec teacher...and though it's a beast, it sews smooth even though it's 40 years old!


 
Thank you..if I cant get ti moving myself I will look for somewhere to take it 

here she is:





and the problem area:




its the round thing that spins under the bobbin..if my goggle skills are correct..called the hook?  It spins so far..then stops...i can push it past the stuck spot and it spins to get stuck in the same spot again, forwards and back.  Id like to try to troubleshoot myself..because to take it somewhere would have to wait..I doubt after what i spent on fabric this weekend DH would let me spend any more on sewing stuff for a bit


----------



## TinkNH

aaakkk sorry for the huge pictures!


----------



## Restrasz

I have a hand-me-down from my mom. It's a singer from the mid 60s. It works well but I would like a tune up. Any ideas where to look for repair?  I do have a newer macihine but always liked the way this one worked. I'm so jealous of all the beautiful work you all do! I live in the Detroit area. I will put a picture of it up if I can figure out how. I just signed up for my 1st big give ( blankets) so I need to get busy. I did send blankets for the Haiti project but those required no sewing.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> Thank you..if I cant get ti moving myself I will look for somewhere to take it
> 
> here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the problem area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the round thing that spins under the bobbin..if my goggle skills are correct..called the hook?  It spins so far..then stops...i can push it past the stuck spot and it spins to get stuck in the same spot again, forwards and back.  Id like to try to troubleshoot myself..because to take it somewhere would have to wait..I doubt after what i spent on fabric this weekend DH would let me spend any more on sewing stuff for a bit


I am wondering if that is the same machine D has.  She has lots of info about fixing and restoring machines on her ptr.  I'll mention for her to come over and look at your pics.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

TinkNH said:


> aaakkk sorry for the huge pictures!



Big pics help!  The black lever lifts, and then  shifts away from the bobbin assembly, which can then be lifted out to see the underside.  Your machine looks like my DH's grandmothers of the same vintage.  I'm going to go look at it now because I happen to have it in my possession!


----------



## VBAndrea

Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.

Peter Pan is for Justin, Captain Hook is for Hayden and Callie naturally gets twirly Tink.

I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).

Boy's Shirts:















Dress:










Some close ups:


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Well, I was wrong, but someone in the family had one like that at some point because I remember the front looking just like that.  . I'd still try moving that lever and see if that gets you under the bobbin.  I'd also google the machine, YouTube may have a fix it tute, and you might find repair instructions online.  Dorine has done several restorations, she may be more help when she pops in.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

TinkNH!!!   I was wrong!!!   Don't unscrew the black screw!!!   The lever flips over it to the right to remove the assembly.   I'll post pics in a min, just wanted to catch you.  Hopefully I did.

I just realized I can edit here, amazing since Ive been a DIS person for years now, lol.   Here's the pic of the guts of my bobbin assembly, its a differrent model, but probably of the same vintage since that part looks the same.  This is with the black lever lifted over to the right, and the bobbin assembly removed.  Once you move the lever, the bobbin casing kind of rotates and lifts out easily.  I used a screwdriver for leverage because I don't have any nails. 




once you do this, before you put back the bobbin casing, run the flywheel in both directions to see if you have full motion.  I bet this will help you find your problem, if not fix it entirely.


----------



## TinkNH

Andrea-- cute ts and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the dress!  Its just adorable!!

TBMom..I did slide the thing to the left and remove the bobbin casing, and cant SEE anything causing the hook (I think thats what it is called ) to stop spinning..it seems to get stuck in the one spot I cant see..of course!  

oh yes D~  I just read her TR and am starting her PTR...she may be the reason I want to get this girl going..she has fueled a need in me to learn applique.  Dont tell my mom..shes been trying to get me to learn to sew for over 30 years...I cant bear to tell her Disney did what she failed to do


----------



## dianemom2

teacher1717 said:


> Keeping in mind that I have no little kids to sew for   What should I make next??  So far I have made a few pair of easy fits and a coin purse (currently making another one for my nephew.)
> 
> I downloaded the pattern for the rosetta bag, but I've never made ruffles before.  I also bout some skirt patterns that say EASY on them, but I don't know if I feel ready for that.
> 
> Is the rosetta bag super difficult??


I think I would start with the skirt before the Rosetta bag.  Then you will learn ruffling before you start the bag.  My girls who are 11 and 13 made skirts last year and they were pretty easy.



TinkNH said:


> morning!
> 
> My mother just stopped by..and gifted me with her old sewing machine...and I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> This thing weighs a TON compared to my new little one.  I can remember her sewing on this in the 70s when I was a kid, she says she made most of my baby clothes on it so it must be from the late 60s early 70s.  It smells like basement so I am hoping ti will air out some, and that i can figure out how to use it!


Definitely take it in and get it cleaned and tuned up.  An older machine has parts made out of metal and not plastic.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Andrea, LOVE the Tink dress!!!  I'd wear it.   I've been hoarding Tink fabric for years, I think I'll make something similar as a skirt for my DD.  She's been asking for a new patchwork twirl.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TinkNH

TinkerbelleMom said:


> TinkNH!!!   I was wrong!!!   Don't unscrew the black screw!!!   The lever flips over it to the right to remove the assembly.   I'll post pics in a min, just wanted to catch you.  Hopefully I did.
> 
> I just realized I can edit here, amazing since Ive been a DIS person for years now, lol.   Here's the pic of the guts of my bobbin assembly, its a differrent model, but probably of the same vintage since that part looks the same.  This is with the black lever lifted over to the right, and the bobbin assembly removed.  Once you move the lever, the bobbin casing kind of rotates and lifts out easily.  I used a screwdriver for leverage because I don't have any nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you do this, before you put back the bobbin casing, run the flywheel in both directions to see if you have full motion.  I bet this will help you find your problem, if not fix it entirely.



gets stuck still...could i possibly use the vacuum to gently dust around in there?


----------



## TinkNH

ok..assuming the fly wheel is the thing on the side..I can turn that freely..the needle goes up and down..teh feed dogs move but that thing does not spin at all.

I can push it with my fingers and sometimes when it sticks i can go in the other direction ...sometimes i can push past the stuck part and continue so I am thinking there could be thread stuck under where I cant see? Is it supposed to turn when you manually turn the wheel because it does not move at all when i do that..even when it is not in the stuck spot.


----------



## TinkNH

well..now I can get teh hook to turn all the way in either direction..but it still does not spin when I turn the wheel or run the machine as if sewing.  

I hope its not broken completely


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

TinkNH said:


> well..now I can get teh hook to turn all the way in either direction..but it still does not spin when I turn the wheel or run the machine as if sewing.
> 
> I hope its not broken completely



It probably just needs to go to the machine Dr.  The old ones have metal internal structures, and they last much longer than the newer ones that are mostly plastic, so most things are fixable.  Looking at your machine I can see dust and inside it may have even more (And I KNOW mine does! )  Its a small investment to make to have a reliable working machine.  Around here it costs about $70 for a cleaning and basic tune up on the non-computerized machines.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Andrea...I keep looking at the embroidery on your dress, and I'm falling in love.  I= I haven't done any on a patchwork before...what size did you make your squares?  I've got the stuff to do a Minnie one here ready to go, I might add some embroidery to it.


----------



## cerberus

TinkNH said:


> I am sending some scrapbook stuff and busy bags for the plane..there are also things like t shirts with iron ons and stuff..lots of info on the thread over there



Cool, thanks for the info I will check it out when we get back from Disney


----------



## cerberus

Andrea, the TINK dress is gorgeous! My DD LOVES Tink and her first comment was..."mama can you buy that for me" ......AWESOME job on all of it!


----------



## Teamtori

Ladies, I have a huge problem. I just discovered there is a HUGE fabric store about 2 minutes from my work!!!

I went there during my lunch break! They have a HUGE selection, but it is a little pricey. A lot of stuff was 10.99 a yard but it was so cute! And I found some really cute Wizard of Oz material on clearance for $5.99, so that is cool. The best part is they offer a lot of classes, including a four hour beginning sewing class, including how to do zippers!! And it is $35, so I might do that, just as a good refresher. The last time I sewed a zipper was in home ec, and that was in...1989? They also have a class on sewing cloth diapers and quilting.

Anyway, I'm excited about that. Do you all have any favorites for getting fabric? Do you shop at big stores mostly or from ebay? Etsy? Where can I get good prices?

Also, Tori is going to be an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes, which is a motorcycle ride to raise money for Make a Wish. I'd like to make a "Disney motorcycle" themed outfit for her to wear. Are there any cool "Tough Mickey" appliques or fabrics? I am probably going to get some "flame" kind of fabric since a lot of their bikes have that.


----------



## Teamtori

Ladies, I have a huge problem. I just discovered there is a HUGE fabric store about 2 minutes from my work!!!

I went there during my lunch break! They have a HUGE selection, but it is a little pricey. A lot of stuff was 10.99 a yard but it was so cute! And I found some really cute Wizard of Oz material on clearance for $5.99, so that is cool. The best part is they offer a lot of classes, including a four hour beginning sewing class, including how to do zippers!! And it is $35, so I might do that, just as a good refresher. The last time I sewed a zipper was in home ec, and that was in...1989? They also have a class on sewing cloth diapers and quilting.

Anyway, I'm excited about that. Do you all have any favorites for getting fabric? Do you shop at big stores mostly or from ebay? Etsy? Where can I get good prices?

Also, Tori is going to be an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes, which is a motorcycle ride to raise money for Make a Wish. I'd like to make a "Disney motorcycle" themed outfit for her to wear. Are there any cool "Tough Mickey" appliques or fabrics? I am probably going to get some "flame" kind of fabric since a lot of their bikes have that.


----------



## pyrxtc

VBAndrea said:


> Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.
> 
> Peter Pan is for Justin, Captain Hook is for Hayden and Callie naturally gets twirly Tink.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some close ups:




I love this dress ? Can I ask the pattern ?


----------



## pyrxtc

two questions....

1) if I make a reversible dress then what kind of zipper do I get ? Should I try to use snaps instead of a zipper? I don't know how that would work.

2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.


----------



## Teamtori

pyrxtc said:


> 2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.



I'm not sure about the zipper question but as far as the paper patterns..I find that a lot of stuff on YCMT is more "boutique" looking than a lot of paper patterns, I like the simple instructions and step by step pictures. To me, some of the "traditional" pattern instructions are difficult for me to understand and I have to call my mom to translate! You can also print the pattern in different sizes, so you can use the same pattern for a lot of things. And I like that the paper is thicker than the tissue paper patterns. Mine always gets crinkled up and it is harder to store. I still use purchased patterns from time to time but it get far more success with the printed ones.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

pyrxtc said:


> two questions....
> 
> 1) if I make a reversible dress then what kind of zipper do I get ? Should I try to use snaps instead of a zipper? I don't know how that would work.
> 
> 2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.



I can't help with the zipper either, I've only done an Aline dress reversible, and I used buttons on the top.  As for the e-patterns, it's like TeamTori said, they're more boutique than traditional patterns are, and usually have a greater size range.  And since each size is printed on different pages (usually) the pattern can be used multiple times.  I only print the size I need, and never the directions.  Its usually not too many pages that way.  I just follow along with the computer as I sew.  I've stored them on my iPad, so I can have that in my lap as needed on something that I might be having trouble with.  For beginners the e-patterns with all the pics, especially CarlaC, its like a mini sewing lesson.  Lots of ladies here hadn't sewn a stitch in years, if ever, now create great things starting with her patterns.


----------



## squirrel

Yikes!  I missed a move and haven't even checked out the Disboutique Board in months.

I haven't been doing much sewing since Christmas, not sure if I even posted any of the Eye Spy Bags I made.

I've made another Rapunzel dress for a friend's girl, a pillowcase dress and a peasant dress out of a pillowcase for my niece.

I'm going with my mom on my next trip so I don't need to make any Disney dresses.  Kind of miss making them.  I guess I could get started on some Christmas gifts.


----------



## Sandi S

VBAndrea said:


> Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.
> 
> Peter Pan is for Justin, Captain Hook is for Hayden and Callie naturally gets twirly Tink.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).
> 
> Boy's Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some close ups:



Those are great! I really like the Tink dress a lot!



Teamtori said:


> Ladies, I have a huge problem. I just discovered there is a HUGE fabric store about 2 minutes from my work!!!
> 
> I went there during my lunch break! They have a HUGE selection, but it is a little pricey. A lot of stuff was 10.99 a yard but it was so cute! And I found some really cute Wizard of Oz material on clearance for $5.99, so that is cool. The best part is they offer a lot of classes, including a four hour beginning sewing class, including how to do zippers!! And it is $35, so I might do that, just as a good refresher. The last time I sewed a zipper was in home ec, and that was in...1989? They also have a class on sewing cloth diapers and quilting.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited about that. Do you all have any favorites for getting fabric? Do you shop at big stores mostly or from ebay? Etsy? Where can I get good prices?
> 
> Also, Tori is going to be an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes, which is a motorcycle ride to raise money for Make a Wish. I'd like to make a "Disney motorcycle" themed outfit for her to wear. Are there any cool "Tough Mickey" appliques or fabrics? I am probably going to get some "flame" kind of fabric since a lot of their bikes have that.



It sounds like you found a good store! I shop at all kinds of places - it all depends on what I need/want/am dying to have...of course, I really need to make more of an effort to shop the hundreds of yards of fabric in my garage first!



pyrxtc said:


> two questions....
> 
> 1) if I make a reversible dress then what kind of zipper do I get ? Should I try to use snaps instead of a zipper? I don't know how that would work.
> 
> 2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.



1. Use snaps.

2. I use magazines a lot - particularly Ottobre. I trace those patterns.


----------



## VBAndrea

Thanks to all for the compliments on the TInk dress 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Andrea...I keep looking at the embroidery on your dress, and I'm falling in love.  I= I haven't done any on a patchwork before...what size did you make your squares?  I've got the stuff to do a Minnie one here ready to go, I might add some embroidery to it.


I vary the sizes depending on the size of the child. In this case, because I appliqued on the squares with 4x4 designs, I made the top row 5" x 5" .  Then I keep the same height but do 1.5 times the length for the second row.  So my second row was 5" x 7.5 and third row was 5" x 11.25 inches  -- and I quite possibly rounded up and made the second row 5" x 8" and the third row 5" x 12" -- sometimes I will do it 1.75 times wider as I go down.  I don't know what size ruffle I put on this dress.  It's a lot of gathering but I find it easy to line up the squares (many people do patchwork without lining the squares up but my personal preference is lined up).  I serge BEFORE I gather and I find that makes it easier too.



Teamtori said:


> Ladies, I have a huge problem. I just discovered there is a HUGE fabric store about 2 minutes from my work!!!
> 
> I went there during my lunch break! They have a HUGE selection, but it is a little pricey. A lot of stuff was 10.99 a yard but it was so cute! And I found some really cute Wizard of Oz material on clearance for $5.99, so that is cool. The best part is they offer a lot of classes, including a four hour beginning sewing class, including how to do zippers!! And it is $35, so I might do that, just as a good refresher. The last time I sewed a zipper was in home ec, and that was in...1989? They also have a class on sewing cloth diapers and quilting.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited about that. Do you all have any favorites for getting fabric? Do you shop at big stores mostly or from ebay? Etsy? Where can I get good prices?
> 
> Also, Tori is going to be an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes, which is a motorcycle ride to raise money for Make a Wish. I'd like to make a "Disney motorcycle" themed outfit for her to wear. Are there any cool "Tough Mickey" appliques or fabrics? I am probably going to get some "flame" kind of fabric since a lot of their bikes have that.


My favorite store is priced that as well -- it's mainly a quilting store that carries really good fabric.  Most of my things come from sales at Joann's, Hancock's or Walmart.  I only order off etsy for knits and have bought a couple of things off e-bay b/c it was fabric I really wanted and couldn't find in a store.

I would just look at HeatherSue's MM designs and see what she has -- she has oodles of them so hopefully you'll find something that would work.



pyrxtc said:


> I love this dress ? Can I ask the pattern ?


The bodice is the Simply Sweet Halter style (from YouCanMAkeThis.com) but I do cut the underarm portion a bit higher than the pattern calls for -- like 1/4 of an inch larger to allow for better coverage -- to me it makes a huge difference in the fit.  I also add two rows of elastic at the back to account for the weight of the patchwork skirt.  I just do my own thing for the skirt portion as described above.  



pyrxtc said:


> two questions....
> 
> 1) if I make a reversible dress then what kind of zipper do I get ? Should I try to use snaps instead of a zipper? I don't know how that would work.
> 
> 2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.


I can't help you witht he zipper since I'm clueless about zippers.

I like the download patterns b/c they are like mini sewing lessons and speak English.  Yes, they are more expensive, but to me it's worth it.  You don't need every pattern under the sun either.  For example, I bought the Simply Sweet and can do a patchwork skirt or a stripwork skirt with it and vary it up a bit.  I like being able to print different sizes -- I do tons of different sizes since I do a lot of BG's.  I print my instructions because I don't have a lap top or I pad and my computer is downstairs/sewing upstairs.  I print two pages of instructions to one page to help save on ink and I only print the pages I will need -- some of the pages have info that I find unnecessary.  

I also like Farbenmix patterns -- they have to be traced which I'm not fond of, but they have CUTE things.  

I can't stand instructions on commercial patterns, sometimes the patterns don't line up right once sewn and I hate that tissue paper crap!


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> It sounds like you found a good store! I shop at all kinds of places - it all depends on what I need/want/am dying to have...of course, I really need to make more of an effort to shop the hundreds of yards of fabric in my garage first!



I think I would like to come shopping in your garage!


----------



## ivey_family

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh Carrie, I didn't even write out the whole story (because it's really long) but the way everything worked out was nothing short of divine intervention!  We are so grateful.  LOL yes , I took them some cookies, homemade cinnamon rolls (Pioneer Woman's recipe), Peanut butter square (like Reese's cups but BIGGER), and Oreo Truffles! Mind you that was spread out over four different days, but every day when we went to go visit our pup while he had to stay there I brought something different. I plan on bringing another goodie when we go for his follow up appt this week.  It really is the least we can do for the huge blessing we received.
> 
> Sunshine



Everything sounds yummy!  (Love the Pioneer Woman!). Hooray again for such a wonderful blessing!



GrammytoMany said:


> Carrie, "Snakes" scare me -- small or large!  I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack.  I can't work in my flower beds anymore for the fear of them.  If there's a snake within 100 miles of me it will find me.
> 
> Sheila



YES!  That's exactly the feeling!    I've got to fight through it though for the sake of my flowers beds and children playing outside.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I know I don't post too often (lurk all the time!), but I knew you guys would commiserate with me.  My machine died yesterday!!  Luckily I finished DS's pair of patchwork shorts just before it died (probably what killed it), but I still had some shirts to applique.  Guess I'll be doing iron-on tees for the rest of their outfits.    I do have a second machine, but I don't know it very well, so I'm going to just be done sewing for this trip.



Awww!  There's never a good time for a machine to go down.  I'm sorry that happened in the midst of your project!




TinkNH said:


> Thank you..if I cant get ti moving myself I will look for somewhere to take it
> 
> here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the round thing that spins under the bobbin..if my goggle skills are correct..called the hook?  It spins so far..then stops...i can push it past the stuck spot and it spins to get stuck in the same spot again, forwards and back.  Id like to try to troubleshoot myself..because to take it somewhere would have to wait..I doubt after what i spent on fabric this weekend DH would let me spend any more on sewing stuff for a bit



Nice!  Have you freed it from the lower half of the case to see if you can see anything from the bottom?   If all else fails, I take mine in.  It's never fun to spend that money, though, kind of like an oil change on a car.  I hope you're able to get her up and running!



Restrasz said:


> I have a hand-me-down from my mom. It's a singer from the mid 60s. It works well but I would like a tune up. Any ideas where to look for repair?  I do have a newer macihine but always liked the way this one worked. I'm so jealous of all the beautiful work you all do! I live in the Detroit area. I will put a picture of it up if I can figure out how. I just signed up for my 1st big give ( blankets) so I need to get busy. I did send blankets for the Haiti project but those required no sewing.



I do! I do!  I'm also from the Detroit area  and I took my restored 1946 Singer to this man.  He works nights and weekends out of his house, so it took about a week, but he did a fantastic job adjusting timing, etc.  I think it cost me $50.  Hope that helps!



VBAndrea said:


> Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.
> 
> Peter Pan is for Justin, Captain Hook is for Hayden and Callie naturally gets twirly Tink.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).
> 
> Boy's Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:



Gorgeous as always!

Regards,
C.


----------



## TinkNH

ivey_family said:


> Nice!  Have you freed it from the lower half of the case to see if you can see anything from the bottom?   If all else fails, I take mine in.  It's never fun to spend that money, though, kind of like an oil change on a car.  I hope you're able to get her up and running!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


  I did not even know it could come out of the case!  In all the years I saw my mother use it it was always in the case...off to look for directions to get her out!


----------



## nowellsl

TinkNH said:


> here she is:




Here's some info about your machine  http://www.ehow.com/how_8545510_singer-457-sewing-machine-instructions.html  Sounds like it would be worth it to have it looked at!  Mine looks almost just like it but mine is blue








I haven't had the bobbin problem, so I can't help   hopefully it's something simple!


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> The robin family on our porch is doing well so far.  There are four babies, and they are so ugly they are cute!  I think we're all going to be a little sad when they leave since we've enjoyed peeking at them every so often.  The kids have finally allowed us to go near the door.   I'll post a pic this week.
> 
> Unfortunately, dh spotted a not-at-all welcome addition to our wildlife refuge - a garter snake that lives under our patio.  No pics because I cannot even look at a snake.  Parastaltic movement is beyond creepy!  I'm a seriously huge baby about it!  It was ON the patio.     deep breaths, right?
> 
> I haven't had too much time for sewing this week, but hopefully more will get done next week!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for the update on the robin family. Snakes scare me too. That's why I live up north, would rather deal with snow than creepy crawlies. We hardly get any bugs in the house and I like it that way.



smile5sunshine said:


> I must also apologize for disappearing off the side of the planet, but my poor pup got REALLY sick.  We took him into the vet and had an xray done that showed he had a staple in his tummy and also some other obstruction in his intestine. The worst part was that we were unable to afford the surgery that he needed. The kids were with me at the time, so we just said our goodbyes and the staff took our dog to the back where they would put him to sleep.  It was honestly the most heart wrenching thing I have ever had to go through.  BUT THEN the next day we got a call from the vet (I should mention that we had never been to this place before) and the man on the phone started out the phone call with, "I sure hope you aren't going to be mad at me for what I'm about to say..." and proceeded to tell us how he decided to save our dog and didn't expect us to pay anything!!!  So on Friday we got to bring our sweet doggie back home! I have been really busy making sure that everything is cleaned up and there is nothing our pup can get into that would hurt him again. It has been such an emotional roller coaster all week, but life seems to be starting to get back to "normal".
> Sunshine



My goodness, just reading your story gives me tears in my eyes. I can't imagine living THROUGH all of that. I am glad to hear that you have a wonderful vet and your dog is on the mend.



teacher1717 said:


> Keeping in mind that I have no little kids to sew for   What should I make next??  So far I have made a few pair of easy fits and a coin purse (currently making another one for my nephew.)
> 
> I downloaded the pattern for the rosetta bag, but I've never made ruffles before.  I also bout some skirt patterns that say EASY on them, but I don't know if I feel ready for that.
> 
> Is the rosetta bag super difficult??



Rosetta bags are a lot of fun to do, but I would suggest starting with the skirts first.



TinkNH said:


> morning!
> 
> My mother just stopped by..and gifted me with her old sewing machine...and I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> This thing weighs a TON compared to my new little one.  I can remember her sewing on this in the 70s when I was a kid, she says she made most of my baby clothes on it so it must be from the late 60s early 70s.  It smells like basement so I am hoping ti will air out some, and that i can figure out how to use it!



Congrats on your new (to you) machine. Those old machines are work horses. I so wish I didn't have to give up my first machine, but I just could not afford to move it across the country.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I know I don't post too often (lurk all the time!), but I knew you guys would commiserate with me.  My machine died yesterday!!  Luckily I finished DS's pair of patchwork shorts just before it died (probably what killed it), but I still had some shirts to applique.  Guess I'll be doing iron-on tees for the rest of their outfits.    I do have a second machine, but I don't know it very well, so I'm going to just be done sewing for this trip.



Oh I am so sorry to hear that your machine died! At least it chose a reasonable convenient time to do so! I hope your family will have a great trip!



VBAndrea said:


> Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.
> 
> Peter Pan is for Justin, Captain Hook is for Hayden and Callie naturally gets twirly Tink.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).
> 
> Boy's Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:



I know I commented on the BG board, but I want to say again that they look great. When I grow up I want to be able to make patchwork twirls like Andrea (not that there is that much difference in our age, so I guess I better be a quick learner).



pyrxtc said:


> two questions....
> 
> 1) if I make a reversible dress then what kind of zipper do I get ? Should I try to use snaps instead of a zipper? I don't know how that would work.
> 
> 2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.



I would suggest snaps instead of a zipper.

I use the online pattern because you can get multiple sizes. I sew for Big Gives so I don't know what sizes I need. Case in point: I have made all sizes of the Bowling shirt and the Meghan peasant now. The other thing is that I don't need to worry about destroying a pattern when I customize the pieces because I can always print a new copy. Frankly, the online patterns are not that more expensive than the paper ones in Canada anyway. The best on sale price I have seen McCall's patterns in the last couple of years is $3.99. Simplicity have gone as low as $1.99. It is crazy when you consider that our currencies are worth about the same. So for me it really doesn't make that much difference and I go for the online convenience factor.

This is a long weekend for us. My weekend project was to plant a few annuals and work on a set of baby shower gift. This is the baby shower gift (bibs, burpies, and a crayon roll for the older sibling). One burpie is partly flipped over to show the back:


----------



## TinkNH

I figured out the problem!!! 

Google is my friend!!  There are plastic gears at the top that drive the hook and bobbin mechanism, and apparently one of them is prone to breaking esp if it is old and the plastic degraded....

I took of the top of the machine and the gear is broken into itty bitty bits...as in pieces i couldnt even take pictures of.  There are directions on voldemort (see I read page 1 ) how to replace the gear..which is about $13 so gonna try doing it ourselves...if we fail then bring it to someone.

I also got her ugly avocado green  case off her so hopefully I will have her up and running in a week or so, as soon as the gear gets here 

My mother said she had it completely serviced and cleaned before storing it...and I think she got ripped off.  there were LUMPS of blackish gunk  in places that the pictures I see online obviously do not have it!  Plus wouldn't they have noticed the gear was in pieces or damaged enough that it needed replacing?  

Thank goodness i have my cheapo brother to at least continue working on stuff


----------



## ivey_family

TinkNH said:


> I figured out the problem!!!
> 
> Google is my friend!!  There are plastic gears at the top that drive the hook and bobbin mechanism, and apparently one of them is prone to breaking esp if it is old and the plastic degraded....
> 
> I took of the top of the machine and the gear is broken into itty bitty bits...as in pieces i couldnt even take pictures of.  There are directions on voldemort (see I read page 1 ) how to replace the gear..which is about $13 so gonna try doing it ourselves...if we fail then bring it to someone.
> 
> I also got her ugly avocado green  case off her so hopefully I will have her up and running in a week or so, as soon as the gear gets here
> 
> My mother said she had it completely serviced and cleaned before storing it...and I think she got ripped off.  there were LUMPS of blackish gunk  in places that the pictures I see online obviously do not have it!  Plus wouldn't they have noticed the gear was in pieces or damaged enough that it needed replacing?
> 
> Thank goodness i have my cheapo brother to at least continue working on stuff



Woohoo!  At least it sounds like it will be a relatively easy fix!  Now she needs a name!  Any machine can have a name, but it seems like a requirement for a vintage one!

Oh, and depending on what kind of grease and oil were used, it MIGHT not be the service dept fault that it's gummed up.  Time and temperature could also cause that.  Look in D's PTR for links to cleaning out an old machine.

Regards,
C.


----------



## Teamtori

Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!






I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!


----------



## TinkNH

ivey_family said:


> Woohoo!  At least it sounds like it will be a relatively easy fix!  Now she needs a name!  Any machine can have a name, but it seems like a requirement for a vintage one!
> 
> Oh, and depending on what kind of grease and oil were used, it MIGHT not be the service dept fault that it's gummed up.  Time and temperature could also cause that.  Look in D's PTR for links to cleaning out an old machine.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


 Yes a name ..however calling something as old as me vintage makes me feel REALLY old  (im 41..but feel 23)




Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!



Thats beautiful!!!  I better not let my girls see or I know what they will be begging me to try to make


----------



## Teamtori

Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.


----------



## cogero

TinkNH said:


> I figured out the problem!!!
> 
> Google is my friend!!  There are plastic gears at the top that drive the hook and bobbin mechanism, and apparently one of them is prone to breaking esp if it is old and the plastic degraded....
> 
> I took of the top of the machine and the gear is broken into itty bitty bits...as in pieces i couldnt even take pictures of.  There are directions on voldemort (see I read page 1 ) how to replace the gear..which is about $13 so gonna try doing it ourselves...if we fail then bring it to someone.
> 
> I also got her ugly avocado green  case off her so hopefully I will have her up and running in a week or so, as soon as the gear gets here
> 
> My mother said she had it completely serviced and cleaned before storing it...and I think she got ripped off.  there were LUMPS of blackish gunk  in places that the pictures I see online obviously do not have it!  Plus wouldn't they have noticed the gear was in pieces or damaged enough that it needed replacing?
> 
> Thank goodness i have my cheapo brother to at least continue working on stuff



Here is a website D had given me about older Machines http://www.sew-classic.com/

I hope she pops on because she could totally point you in the right direction on fixing it yourself.



Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!



Fabulous job.

So I will actually have something to post here tomorrow


----------



## ivey_family

Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!



Very cute!  You're doing great!



TinkNH said:


> Yes a name ..however calling something as old as me vintage makes me feel REALLY old  (im 41..but feel 23)



Eeek!  That puts me in the vintage category, too.  I'm also 41.  Ok, new plan - our mental age is the only thing that counts, right?    I feel about 30ish.



Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.



That design is just great!  You're really cranking things out!

Nursing-Cover-O-Rama continues here.  Since I only have a couple hours a few nights a week, I think I need about two more weeks to be completely done. 

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

WOW... I miss a few days online and I am so far behind. 

I am only 30 days until my trip and still so much to do Hopefully I can get some stuff done this week.




GlassSlippers said:


> Second, I have some more exciting news. I took my Grandma's old Elna Superlite (ha! that thing weighs a ton!) in to the repair shop to see if it was still workable. I was sure it was going to be a Huge Deal and it was going to cost a mint because it's older than I am. All it needs is a cleaning, tune up and one $20 part! I'm so excited! I used that machine back when I was in highschool, which was *gasp!* ~choke!~ #wheeze!# 34 years ago. No other machine I've had has been as good and I can hardly wait until it's done! The Nice Man said it would only take a couple of days.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk, who thinks we need a sewing machine smiley!



Congrats on getting your Grandma's machine.



TinkNH said:


> Please pardon the messy floor and DDs unkempt hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better view of the back.  I made a buttonhole in the casing to pass thr ribbon through.  Was easier than i thought even tho I made it on the wrong side the first time so had to do it twice.
> 
> Thanks to the magic of youtube..I learned french seams, and what bias tape is..so the arm holes and seams on this one look a LOT better!
> I am afraid I am already deeply addicted..and so are the girls..DD9 asked if I can make her some shorter ones to wear as tank tops   and DS wants me to make him something for carrying his matchbox cars



Great job on the dress. And don't you love it when they ask you to make something. Only my DS4 still asks for me to make him things.



Sandi S said:


> I finished up the appliques over the last few evenings...and then sewed like crazy tonight.



Great job.



4monkeys said:


> I haven't made any clothes lately, but have been busy making boxy bags/toiletry bags.  The green tink is for Alli, the inside is teal. The purple is for Skye (inside darker purple) the firetrucks are for Christopher and the Soccer balls for Jonathon. The peppers are for DH because he likes hot peppers. I made th Navy one for my MIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To see more details you can look at my PTR, hate to duplicate post for people.



Nice job on all the toiletry bags. I have to go check out your PTR.



teacher1717 said:


> I made this for my BFF for Disney, she loved it and now has all these visions of things I can make.  I told her to let me get a few more projects under my belt first.
> 
> I am pretty please with how it turned out.  The zipper is a bit puff, but I think if I sew closer to it, that will rectify the problem.
> 
> Also, I am still working on my machine satin stitching.  So, I literally hand appliqued the mickey head witha needle and thread.  It was easier than I expected, and I am really pleased with how it turned out.



Love the little coin purse. You have been quite busy.



smile5sunshine said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First off, I want to say a huge THANK YOU!!! to everyone who answered my question about the sizing on commercial patterns. I haven't had a chance to even look at them again since asking my question, but your responses have helped me know how to go about picking the right size to make (and also any tweaks to the patterns I may need to do.)
> 
> I must also apologize for disappearing off the side of the planet, but my poor pup got REALLY sick.  We took him into the vet and had an xray done that showed he had a staple in his tummy and also some other obstruction in his intestine. The worst part was that we were unable to afford the surgery that he needed. The kids were with me at the time, so we just said our goodbyes and the staff took our dog to the back where they would put him to sleep.  It was honestly the most heart wrenching thing I have ever had to go through.  BUT THEN the next day we got a call from the vet (I should mention that we had never been to this place before) and the man on the phone started out the phone call with, "I sure hope you aren't going to be mad at me for what I'm about to say..." and proceeded to tell us how he decided to save our dog and didn't expect us to pay anything!!!  So on Friday we got to bring our sweet doggie back home! I have been really busy making sure that everything is cleaned up and there is nothing our pup can get into that would hurt him again. It has been such an emotional roller coaster all week, but life seems to be starting to get back to "normal".
> hopefully I will get around to sewing sometime soon.
> Sunshine



So sorry to hear about your dog, but what a wonderful ending. I can't imagine the roller coaster of emotions but so glad your doggie is back at home.



VBAndrea said:


> Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.
> 
> Peter Pan is for Justin, Captain Hook is for Hayden and Callie naturally gets twirly Tink.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).
> 
> Boy's Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some close ups:



You are joking right???? That tinkerbell dress is beautiful. I don't think you can make a bad patchwork skirt/dress. They always come out so gorgeous.



Teamtori said:


> Ladies, I have a huge problem. I just discovered there is a HUGE fabric store about 2 minutes from my work!!!
> .



 And so the obsession begins. Welcome to FHA (fabric hoarders anyomous)



pyrxtc said:


> 2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.



I'll answer Question 2: I hate paper patterns because after I cut it out I am stuck with that size. I could do like my mom does and fold over the paper to get to the size I need so I can save the pattern but that just is too much work for me. I love being able to print out a pattern in the size I need, when I need it. It really isn't that much work to tape it all together.



Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!



Love the cheetah fabric.



Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.



Great job. How did you like appliquing this? Did you find it straight forward after you started it?


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> I know I commented on the BG board, but I want to say again that they look great. When I grow up I want to be able to make patchwork twirls like Andrea (not that there is that much difference in our age, so I guess I better be a quick learner).
> 
> This is a long weekend for us. My weekend project was to plant a few annuals and work on a set of baby shower gift. This is the baby shower gift (bibs, burpies, and a crayon roll for the older sibling). One burpie is partly flipped over to show the back:


Thanks!  But....a) you already make a mean patchwork!  You're the one I count on for the gives I can't sign up for!  b) I think I'm more than a few years older than you -- I'm well beyond vintage -- ancient perhaps?

The bibs and burp cloths are a very nice gift.  DH loves the name Eowyn but I knew if we used it everyone in the states would butcher the pronunciation.



TinkNH said:


> I figured out the problem!!!
> 
> Google is my friend!!  There are plastic gears at the top that drive the hook and bobbin mechanism, and apparently one of them is prone to breaking esp if it is old and the plastic degraded....
> 
> I took of the top of the machine and the gear is broken into itty bitty bits...as in pieces i couldnt even take pictures of.  There are directions on voldemort (see I read page 1 ) how to replace the gear..which is about $13 so gonna try doing it ourselves...if we fail then bring it to someone.
> 
> I also got her ugly avocado green  case off her so hopefully I will have her up and running in a week or so, as soon as the gear gets here
> 
> My mother said she had it completely serviced and cleaned before storing it...and I think she got ripped off.  there were LUMPS of blackish gunk  in places that the pictures I see online obviously do not have it!  Plus wouldn't they have noticed the gear was in pieces or damaged enough that it needed replacing?
> 
> Thank goodness i have my cheapo brother to at least continue working on stuff


Glad you got the problem figured out  

Depending on how long it was stored it may have been serviced properly -- especially if it was stored in a place that was not properly cooled.  Attics and uncooled storage areas can wreak havoc on plastic and could have melted any lubrication to make it gunked up.  I hope with a good cleaning and this fix that it is up and working in no time.



Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!


I love it!  It turned out really well!



Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.


I think a strip work skirt with the fabrics you used in the princess would look really neat with the shirt.  I just love that design.  I hope you post a pic of you model in the outfit once it's completed.  Were you able to figure out the design and fabric placement OK once you got going on the design?  Well, clearly you did -- it turned out flawless 




ivey_family said:


> Nursing-Cover-O-Rama continues here.  Since I only have a couple hours a few nights a week, I think I need about two more weeks to be completely done.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


My goodness, are you still working on those?  They are for a craft fair, right????  If so, when is it?



miprender said:


> I am only 30 days until my trip and still so much to do Hopefully I can get some stuff done this week.
> 
> You are joking right???? That tinkerbell dress is beautiful. I don't think you can make a bad patchwork skirt/dress. They always come out so gorgeous.


30 days is not far away, but I've seen the things you've posted already and it looks like you all have a very nice wardrobe   Do your kids still fit in anything from the last trip?  

Nope not joking -- I made a really pretty Tink dress for Glo for her Wish Trip before I got my embroidery machine and I loved the fabrics and colors on that one soooooooo much more, so I was a bit disappointed in the way this one ended up looking -- I think the brighter purple threw me askew b/c it didn't look right lined up to certain colors.  For Glo's dress I went out and bought fabrics.  For this one I worked from my stash and sadly I only have scraps left from the Glo dress fabrics.  So maybe because I'm comparing to a Tink patchwork I liked better is what makes me not 100% happy with the dress.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Boy's Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some close ups:


Andrea the shirts are great and the dress is just beautiful.  I see what you mean about the colors lining up but it doesn't take anything away from this special creation!  yOu did a great job!





pyrxtc said:


> two questions....
> 
> 1) if I make a reversible dress then what kind of zipper do I get ? Should I try to use snaps instead of a zipper? I don't know how that would work.
> 
> 2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.


A lot of reversible dresses use buttons instead of zippers.  I am not sure how you'd do the zipper for a reversible dress.  I'd google it and see if you come up with a good tutorial.

I used to always buy the patterns from the major pattern companies.  However, I started buying e-patterns because the designs are usually so different and you can use the pattern over and over and over.  Each time I want to use it, I just print it out in the size that I need.  They seem more expensive to start out with but since I use the e-patterns so many more times, it is actually more cost effective.  There are two e-patterns that I bought from CarlaC (the Easy Fit pants and the Simply Sweet dress) that I've probably made 100 times now.



PurpleEars said:


> This is a long weekend for us. My weekend project was to plant a few annuals and work on a set of baby shower gift. This is the baby shower gift (bibs, burpies, and a crayon roll for the older sibling). One burpie is partly flipped over to show the back:


Those turned out super cute.  I hope that the family loves them.  They will certainly get plenty of use.


TinkNH said:


> I figured out the problem!!!
> 
> Google is my friend!!  There are plastic gears at the top that drive the hook and bobbin mechanism, and apparently one of them is prone to breaking esp if it is old and the plastic degraded....


Glad you were able to figure out the problem.  I hope that it is an easy repair!



Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!


Great job!  That is very cute!



Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.


I love the Bald is Beautiful shirt.  That looks adorable.  You did a super job on the applique.  Wasn't it easy?



ivey_family said:


> Nursing-Cover-O-Rama continues here.  Since I only have a couple hours a few nights a week, I think I need about two more weeks to be completely done.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I hope that you get done with the nursing covers very soon.  I hate having to make so many of the same thing!  How many more until you are finished?  I think you should put a countdown ticker in your signature.


----------



## DMGeurts

Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!



This turned out awesome and your applique is just magnificant!



VBAndrea said:


> Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.
> 
> Peter Pan is for Justin, Captain Hook is for Hayden and Callie naturally gets twirly Tink.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).
> 
> Boy's Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some close ups:



I absolutely love everything Andrea - and I especially love that tink dress - sooooo adorable!!!



TinkNH said:


> Thank you..if I cant get ti moving myself I will look for somewhere to take it
> 
> here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the problem area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the round thing that spins under the bobbin..if my goggle skills are correct..called the hook?  It spins so far..then stops...i can push it past the stuck spot and it spins to get stuck in the same spot again, forwards and back.  Id like to try to troubleshoot myself..because to take it somewhere would have to wait..I doubt after what i spent on fabric this weekend DH would let me spend any more on sewing stuff for a bit



What an amazing gift!!!  You are soooo lucky to be gifted an vintage machine like that!  It sounds like you've figured out the problem - which is awesome and very resourceful of you.  I am sorry that I am so late in checking in on this thread - I try to keep up - honest.

It looks like your bobbin area might need a thorough cleaning too...  I'll see if I can find some of the proper links to help you out with that...

Here's the link to all my links...  LOL

All my links in one place

I am trying to find links specifically to your bobbin area, because it's the exact same horizontal bobbin that Mr. R has - and when I refurbed him - I had it completely torn apart, so I could clean it.  The links you need might be buried in my links page...

Just remember - just because a tutorial isn't for your model of machine doesn't mean it won't apply to you...  Since every single machine from 1890 until about 1970 was the exact same thing - just a different cover.  As long as it has the same bobbin orientation (horizontal vs. vertical) and whether it has the zig-zag feature or not...  As long as those two things are the same - you should be able to use that tutorial for refurbing your machine.

Go through my links and then let me know if you need more specific information, but honestly, it looks to me like you figured it out before I got here.  

D~


----------



## Blyssfull

Boy, you ladies have been chatty. Everything posted looks great! 




Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.




So cute! I bought this design and the lil boy awhile ago but have yet to stitch it out. She donates money to St. Jude's from the sale... I think that's really awesome! 

I think I've finally gotten my machine to behave. All of a sudden she's just decided to only like Schmetz needles. Which is fine with me if that's the only thing I need to fix. It was so weird that she would embroider on felt but not regular fabric. 

Last week of school for us! YAY! We head to the beach in two weeks so I need to get moving on some shirts for my own kids...hehe. I hardly ever make them anything but I bought some really cute summer designs I'm excited to stitch out for them.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Good Morning all!


FYI I started a PTR for our DISmeet in Charlotte and a couple we are meeting up with in Atlanta...stop on by and feel free to post updates and photos so we know what we all look like 

link is in my siggie!


----------



## cogero

Just to prove to you all I do still sew I am posting some new things I made. I have been working on orders which are recreations of previous items I made so I don't post those 

These were for an emergency Big Give on Facebook









Off to a meeting at Js school and then home to work on some orders.


----------



## Queen of Cumberland

A girl goes away for a wedding out of town and the board runs away. There has been so much posted lately that there is way TMTQ, but it has been lovely to see everyone's creations.  

I must say that my niece's wedding was very nice and my dd was the flower girl, but it was a bit of a long trip for such a short time (we had to fly for 5.5 hours and drive for 4 to get there - luckily the flight back was shorter (only 4 hours) as it was more direct - the drive was still the same).  And we were lucky to see 2 moose on the drive (they were in the swamp to the side of the road and not right in front of us).  Now we need a vacation from the wedding.

On an exciting note, I get to pick up a package from the post office today - it is from my cousin and it will be my Aunt's serger!  I am looking forward to getting it unpacked and figuring out how to use it!


----------



## Teamtori

miprender said:


> Great job. How did you like appliquing this? Did you find it straight forward after you started it?



I loved it and it was so simple! I don't love the way the words came out, I would like them a little easier to read, but that is the way it sewed it. I love the little bald princess though, and I think I might use her on other things. The applique process was easy once I got it through my head. They also included a little guide that said what each step was doing so that really helped.


----------



## tricia

Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!



Looks awesome.



Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.



Looks like you got it figured out just fine, good job.



cogero said:


> Just to prove to you all I do still sew I am posting some new things I made. I have been working on orders which are recreations of previous items I made so I don't post those
> 
> These were for an emergency Big Give on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a meeting at Js school and then home to work on some orders.



Super cute.


----------



## tricia

Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
The 3 bears from the new movie Brave




IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr

Angus the horse




IMG_8468 by tricialee22, on Flickr

And Merida;s little brothers.




IMG_8464 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## Teamtori

tricia said:


> Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
> The 3 bears from the new movie Brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Angus the horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8468 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And Merida;s little brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8464 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Great job! I am excited to see that movie!!

Question..those of you who sell your items, do you use ebay, etsy, your own site, craft fairs, combination of those? I am worried that Tori won't be able to go back to school in the fall and I might need to be making some extra money!

(P.S. I think I'm going back to the fabric store on my lunch break. Don't tell.)


----------



## smile5sunshine

Teamtori said:


> Ladies, I have a huge problem. I just discovered there is a HUGE fabric store about 2 minutes from my work!!!
> 
> I went there during my lunch break! They have a HUGE selection, but it is a little pricey. A lot of stuff was 10.99 a yard but it was so cute! And I found some really cute Wizard of Oz material on clearance for $5.99, so that is cool. The best part is they offer a lot of classes, including a four hour beginning sewing class, including how to do zippers!! And it is $35, so I might do that, just as a good refresher. The last time I sewed a zipper was in home ec, and that was in...1989? They also have a class on sewing cloth diapers and quilting.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited about that. Do you all have any favorites for getting fabric? Do you shop at big stores mostly or from ebay? Etsy? Where can I get good prices?
> 
> Also, Tori is going to be an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes, which is a motorcycle ride to raise money for Make a Wish. I'd like to make a "Disney motorcycle" themed outfit for her to wear. Are there any cool "Tough Mickey" appliques or fabrics? I am probably going to get some "flame" kind of fabric since a lot of their bikes have that.





Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!





Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.



oh that shirt is so cute! And your AG dress with the applique looks great too! LOL about the fabric store close by. You'll find that fabric hording is par for the course around here!  Welcome to the club Can't wait to see what you come up with for the biker outfit!



ivey_family said:


> Nursing-Cover-O-Rama continues here.  Since I only have a couple hours a few nights a week, I think I need about two more weeks to be completely done.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Oh my golly Carrie I cannot fathom that you are still plugging away at those nursing covers!!! how many do you intend to make??? You are one dedicated woman that's for sure! 



miprender said:


> I am only 30 days until my trip and still so much to do Hopefully I can get some stuff done this week.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your dog, but what a wonderful ending. I can't imagine the roller coaster of emotions but so glad your doggie is back at home.



thank you for your kind words about my pup. I am SO glad to have him home.  FX you get a lot of extra sewing time. Although I agree that you already have such great outfits so whether you are able to finish any more or not, your family will look AWESOME!



Blyssfull said:


> I think I've finally gotten my machine to behave. All of a sudden she's just decided to only like Schmetz needles. Which is fine with me if that's the only thing I need to fix. It was so weird that she would embroider on felt but not regular fabric.
> 
> Last week of school for us! YAY! We head to the beach in two weeks so I need to get moving on some shirts for my own kids...hehe. I hardly ever make them anything but I bought some really cute summer designs I'm excited to stitch out for them.



Hurray for summer vacation! And HURRAY for getting your machine to work. I swear, I think these machines have a mind of their own sometimes! HA!



cogero said:


> Just to prove to you all I do still sew I am posting some new things I made. I have been working on orders which are recreations of previous items I made so I don't post those
> 
> These were for an emergency Big Give on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a meeting at Js school and then home to work on some orders.



Oh Chiara, your stuff always turns out so great! Glad you have been so busy in your shop. 



Queen of Cumberland said:


> A girl goes away for a wedding out of town and the board runs away. There has been so much posted lately that there is way TMTQ, but it has been lovely to see everyone's creations.
> 
> I must say that my niece's wedding was very nice and my dd was the flower girl, but it was a bit of a long trip for such a short time (we had to fly for 5.5 hours and drive for 4 to get there - luckily the flight back was shorter (only 4 hours) as it was more direct - the drive was still the same).  And we were lucky to see 2 moose on the drive (they were in the swamp to the side of the road and not right in front of us).  Now we need a vacation from the wedding.
> 
> On an exciting note, I get to pick up a package from the post office today - it is from my cousin and it will be my Aunt's serger!  I am looking forward to getting it unpacked and figuring out how to use it!



Welcome back! Wow that's a lot of driving for the wedding. I hope you got some cute pics of your DD as the flower girl. AND SUPER YAY for the serger arriving today!



pyrxtc said:


> two questions....
> 
> 1) if I make a reversible dress then what kind of zipper do I get ? Should I try to use snaps instead of a zipper? I don't know how that would work.
> 
> 2) Why does it seem that the majority of you use patterns that you've downloaded instead of buying them and using paper ones ? I can not even fathom taping together pieces of paper so cut out a pattern ? And all of the ink....  Why, for those of you who do, do you buy them that way ? It seems like more of a pain than going out and buying the paper pattern.



As a new sewer (well, new-ish to garment construction anyway) I really appreciate the in depth directions and extra tips that the PDF patterns give. Often I am confused by the jargon used in the commercial patterns (even though I am TRYING to learn). the other thing that bothers me about commercial patterns is that they have such a large seam allowance. I have trouble sewing neatly still, so I like to use my presser foot as my guide and with commercial patterns I can't do that. Plus having a 5/8" seam guide seems like such a waste of fabric to me. i do know it's there so that alterations can be made.  



PurpleEars said:


> My goodness, just reading your story gives me tears in my eyes. I can't imagine living THROUGH all of that. I am glad to hear that you have a wonderful vet and your dog is on the mend.
> 
> 
> This is a long weekend for us. My weekend project was to plant a few annuals and work on a set of baby shower gift. This is the baby shower gift (bibs, burpies, and a crayon roll for the older sibling). One burpie is partly flipped over to show the back:



thank you! I still get teary eyed when I think about how kind the vet was to our family. Your baby shower gifts look cute. i am sure the family will appreciate them and they will get PLENTY of use!



TinkNH said:


> I figured out the problem!!!
> 
> Google is my friend!!  There are plastic gears at the top that drive the hook and bobbin mechanism, and apparently one of them is prone to breaking esp if it is old and the plastic degraded....
> 
> I took of the top of the machine and the gear is broken into itty bitty bits...as in pieces i couldnt even take pictures of.  There are directions on voldemort (see I read page 1 ) how to replace the gear..which is about $13 so gonna try doing it ourselves...if we fail then bring it to someone.
> 
> I also got her ugly avocado green  case off her so hopefully I will have her up and running in a week or so, as soon as the gear gets here
> 
> My mother said she had it completely serviced and cleaned before storing it...and I think she got ripped off.  there were LUMPS of blackish gunk  in places that the pictures I see online obviously do not have it!  Plus wouldn't they have noticed the gear was in pieces or damaged enough that it needed replacing?
> 
> Thank goodness i have my cheapo brother to at least continue working on stuff



Hurray for figuring out what was wrong!  I think I'm the only person left in the world who actually LIKES the vintage avocado green color.  And I agree that it's likely that the damage is from it sitting unused in the basement over the years. Glad it is something that you can get fixed.



I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it![/QUOTE]





GrammytoMany said:


> Just returned from visiting my parents for a week and having NO internet connection.  A lot of cute outfits and bags have been posted duriing the week
> Sheila



Welcome back!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I know I don't post too often (lurk all the time!), but I knew you guys would commiserate with me.  My machine died yesterday!!  Luckily I finished DS's pair of patchwork shorts just before it died (probably what killed it), but I still had some shirts to applique.  Guess I'll be doing iron-on tees for the rest of their outfits.    I do have a second machine, but I don't know it very well, so I'm going to just be done sewing for this trip.



Oh no! So sorry to hear about your machine dying on you. At least it was kind enough to wait until AFTER you finished those shorts. Any chance you could sneak it into the dr before you leave?? I think you should take this opportunity to get to know your second machine better!



VBAndrea said:


> Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.
> 
> Peter Pan is for Justin, Captain Hook is for Hayden and Callie naturally gets twirly Tink.
> 
> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).
> 
> Boy's Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:



Oh Andrea these came out wonderful! I love the boys' shirts! And I think the tink twirl looks fabulous. The color combo looks fine to me! I LOOOOOOVE the detailing embroidery on some of the squares. GREAT JOB!!!!

Sunshine


----------



## mhaddon

What an overwhelming thread, lol! I've loved looking through for inspiration 

We are planning our first trip for the week after Thanksgiving and plan on making all the girls clothing for each day (7 days) and a few spares. Also some things for the boys. DS 7, DS 5, DD 4, DD 2.

When you make your clothing do you plan for which parks you will be in?


----------



## cogero

mhaddon said:


> What an overwhelming thread, lol! I've loved looking through for inspiration
> 
> We are planning our first trip for the week after Thanksgiving and plan on making all the girls clothing for each day (7 days) and a few spares. Also some things for the boys. DS 7, DS 5, DD 4, DD 2.
> 
> When you make your clothing do you plan for which parks you will be in?



I try to plan for each park. When we went to Hollywood studios DS will wear Cars or P & F and DD will see what she likes this last trip it was Disney Nerds (big Hit). this next trip she wants Muppets.

Oh and We did a Test Track outfit for Epcot


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.



I thought you might be interested in this picture. It may be a VERY complicated applique but it would be soo cool.


----------



## Teamtori

That is so cute! I am printing it for Tori. I have no idea how to digitize pictures like that, but if anyone does, let me know!!!

Also, I need a cloth diaper pattern...any recommendations???


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> Great job! I am excited to see that movie!!
> 
> Question..those of you who sell your items, do you use ebay, etsy, your own site, craft fairs, combination of those? I am worried that Tori won't be able to go back to school in the fall and I might need to be making some extra money!
> 
> (P.S. I think I'm going back to the fabric store on my lunch break. Don't tell.)


Have fun at the fabric store!  I usually stick to Etsy.  I did several craft shows but they are so much work to pack everything, transport it, unpack it and set up.  And then to have to do everything in reverse.  Plus some craft shows have very high prices for each table.  But some are free too.



mhaddon said:


> What an overwhelming thread, lol! I've loved looking through for inspiration
> 
> We are planning our first trip for the week after Thanksgiving and plan on making all the girls clothing for each day (7 days) and a few spares. Also some things for the boys. DS 7, DS 5, DD 4, DD 2.
> 
> When you make your clothing do you plan for which parks you will be in?


You will have lots of fun making stuff for your kids.  Most people do plan for which park they will be in each day.  They also think about any special activities they might do like Princess dinners or BBB.



ItsyBitsy said:


> I thought you might be interested in this picture. It may be a VERY complicated applique but it would be soo cool.


That would make a great iron on for a t-shirt.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Just to prove to you all I do still sew I am posting some new things I made. I have been working on orders which are recreations of previous items I made so I don't post those
> 
> These were for an emergency Big Give on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a meeting at Js school and then home to work on some orders.


Beautiful work as always!  I don't do the FB thing but it's nice you all helped someone via it.  



Teamtori said:


> I loved it and it was so simple! I don't love the way the words came out, I would like them a little easier to read, but that is the way it sewed it. I love the little bald princess though, and I think I might use her on other things. The applique process was easy once I got it through my head. They also included a little guide that said what each step was doing so that really helped.


Are the words the last thing to stitch out?  If so, you could leave them off and do your own wording -- I can do straight lines with my machine's built in function for a few fonts.  Or you could e-mail the designer and see if she would re-do the words a bit to make them more legible.  I can read them, but I totally see what you mean in that while wearing the shirt someone might have to get too close to Tori to actually see what it says.  



tricia said:


> Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
> The 3 bears from the new movie Brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Angus the horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8468 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And Merida;s little brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8464 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Fabulous work as usual 




Teamtori said:


> Great job! I am excited to see that movie!!
> 
> Question..those of you who sell your items, do you use ebay, etsy, your own site, craft fairs, combination of those? I am worried that Tori won't be able to go back to school in the fall and I might need to be making some extra money!
> 
> (P.S. I think I'm going back to the fabric store on my lunch break. Don't tell.)


I don't sell but if I ever do I will likely do it via etsy.  I know some people have FB shops set up too -- but I'm not FB savvy nor paypal savvy, and in my state I think it would be easier to keep track of income via etsy.  You have to have a business license here even to sell at a craft fair.





mhaddon said:


> What an overwhelming thread, lol! I've loved looking through for inspiration
> 
> We are planning our first trip for the week after Thanksgiving and plan on making all the girls clothing for each day (7 days) and a few spares. Also some things for the boys. DS 7, DS 5, DD 4, DD 2.
> 
> When you make your clothing do you plan for which parks you will be in?


I did our based mainly on character dining.  I also did a couple of things my kids just liked and a couple of things park based.  I also took into account that we did some park hopping so standard Mickey / Minnie outfits work well for that.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Teamtori said:


> That is so cute! I am printing it for Tori. I have no idea how to digitize pictures like that, but if anyone does, let me know!!!
> 
> Also, I need a cloth diaper pattern...any recommendations???



Okay, if you are wanting some cloth diaper patterns I recommend you visit the CD sewing board on BabyCenter: http://community.babycenter.com/groups/a4718385/cloth_diaper_sewing_101?pg=1

If you look under the featured post (Everything you need to know) you will find a link to a spreadsheet that has a whole list of diaper patterns (some free, some that you purchase). You can ask specific questions and get a lot of help and inspiration on making diapers. I sewed many of our own CDs. that's actually when I first started sewing!  I only ever used the available free patterns, so I can't speak for the ones that you buy, but if you are interested in any particular pattern you could run a search to see reviews for it. Hope that helps!




tricia said:


> Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
> The 3 bears from the new movie Brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Angus the horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8468 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And Merida;s little brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8464 by tricialee22, on Flickr



WOW those came out amazing and SO CUTE!



mhaddon said:


> What an overwhelming thread, lol! I've loved looking through for inspiration
> 
> We are planning our first trip for the week after Thanksgiving and plan on making all the girls clothing for each day (7 days) and a few spares. Also some things for the boys. DS 7, DS 5, DD 4, DD 2.
> 
> When you make your clothing do you plan for which parks you will be in?



Yes for our clothing I based my ideas off what park we will be visiting for the day. We don't have any table service meals planned, but if I had something special then I would probably want to make an outfit for that too! (Like CRT or Ohana)

Sunshine


----------



## celerystalker

Hello! I used to post on this thread way back in 2007/2008, but since I don't have kids of my own, Disney customs aren't that fun! 
Not that I haven't made my own Giselle dress in the past. 

Anyway, the staff of the preschool ministry at my church like to do coordinated costumes for our fall festival. 
I think one of the women would be a perfect Ariel and she said she'd wear the costume if I make it.  That means that someone would see the INSIDE of one of my creations!  

Needless to say, I'm petrified, but I can do it. 

What's the best adult mermaid pattern out there? Any tips you can offer?


----------



## mhaddon

cogero said:


> I try to plan for each park. When we went to Hollywood studios DS will wear Cars or P & F and DD will see what she likes this last trip it was Disney Nerds (big Hit). this next trip she wants Muppets.
> 
> Oh and We did a Test Track outfit for Epcot



Oh P&F! Great idea for the boys 

And the disney dining idea is great too! I will have to look at our reservation list. 

I know we are eating at CRT and will have all out princess gowns, but an not sure for the boys, anyone done anything special?

The other places we will eat are: 50's prime time, Whispering Canyon, Ohana, 1900 Park (breakfast), Cape May (dinner), and possibly Hollywood and vine.

So I'm thinking park may be better plan 

I'll pop in and out and add pictures as we make things. (or be back for questions lol).


----------



## Sandi S

Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!



This is adorable! Sometimes when I cut clothes for my DD, I will take the scraps and cut doll clothes. When I sew, I get matching outfits and I don't have to re-thread anything.



tricia said:


> Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
> The 3 bears from the new movie Brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Angus the horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8468 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And Merida;s little brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8464 by tricialee22, on Flickr



These are cute - I cannot wait to see this movie.



mhaddon said:


> What an overwhelming thread, lol! I've loved looking through for inspiration
> 
> We are planning our first trip for the week after Thanksgiving and plan on making all the girls clothing for each day (7 days) and a few spares. Also some things for the boys. DS 7, DS 5, DD 4, DD 2.
> 
> When you make your clothing do you plan for which parks you will be in?



Welcome! I also have 4 kids to sew for - 3 boys and a girl. I made a spreadsheet and have clothing planned by the days' activities, and even some extra outfits for days I know we will do parks, then hotel/swimming, and back to the parks. I just have so much fun making this stuff...

BTW - Since you have boys to sew for, get your hands on Ottobre magazine. They have the BEST stuff for boys. My two older sons like to look through the magazines and make requests!



celerystalker said:


> Hello! I used to post on this thread way back in 2007/2008, but since I don't have kids of my own, Disney customs aren't that fun!
> Not that I haven't made my own Giselle dress in the past.
> 
> Anyway, the staff of the preschool ministry at my church like to do coordinated costumes for our fall festival.
> I think one of the women would be a perfect Ariel and she said she'd wear the costume if I make it.  That means that someone would see the INSIDE of one of my creations!
> 
> Needless to say, I'm petrified, but I can do it.
> 
> What's the best adult mermaid pattern out there? Any tips you can offer?



Try Simplicity (They have the most variety of adult costumes, but you might get lucky with McCall's too.) - also, you might also want to search costume patterns on Pattern Review.


----------



## graceesmom

I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.


----------



## Sandi S

All of those are so cute! I can't wait to see pictures from your trip!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.



All of these shirts are GREAT!!!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*First, Thanks to each and everyone of you who prayed for Lisa. The surgery was postponed until summer, due to Devine Intervention from above. If you want to know what REALLY  happened, click on over to our TR (Not to be confused with our LATEST PTR...yes, we get to go back to Florida, Thanks to Petes brother!) Our PTR will also have some about our DIS meet in Charlotte, so feel free to sign in and say hi please.

So many were kind to respond to Lynns (cajunfan) request for hospital gowns for Lisa; however, not all have been pictured here and they were such a HUGE hit and brought Lisa such joy that they MUST be shared for all to see!

Amy (thebeesknees) made Lisa one, along with a matching gown for her doll Molly.





















Lynns gown in action.



*


----------



## VBAndrea

graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.


Wow!!!  You've been busy!  I absolutely love everything!  My favorites are the Cinderella carriage -- I just love the colors and the metallic thread -- and I also like the Disney character font t's.  You all are going to be one well dressed family!



blessedmom4 said:


> *First, Thanks to each and everyone of you who prayed for Lisa. The surgery was postponed until summer, due to Devine Intervention from above. If you want to know what REALLY  happened, click on over to our TR (Not to be confused with our LATEST PTR...yes, we get to go back to Florida, Thanks to Petes brother!) Our PTR will also have some about our DIS meet in Charlotte, so feel free to sign in and say hi please.
> 
> So many were kind to respond to Lynns (cajunfan) request for hospital gowns for Lisa; however, not all have been pictured here and they were such a HUGE hit and brought Lisa such joy that they MUST be shared for all to see!
> 
> Amy (thebeesknees) made Lisa one, along with a matching gown for her doll Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynns gown in action.
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm so happy Lynn organized this and that you got such a nice response from so many.   Even though Lisa had a horrendous stay, it's nice to see her smiling in all the photos.  I think the cheery colors of the gown probably help!


----------



## aboveH20

How did I get so far behind, *AGAIN*???




VBAndrea said:


> Here are some items I recently did for Justin's BG that the family has received.  Amy helped by buying the shirts, Heather helped by giving us all the designs, and Amy paid for the shipping.  Amy's dd Allison also enclosed an AWESOME picture in the package.
> 
> 
> Boy's Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:



Wow.  The shirts turned our great and I love the dress.

Two questions:  Your t-shirts are so puckerfree -- unlike some of mine.  How often do you change your needle and did you use your favorite Floriani?  I finally made a note to myself in permanent marker to get some of that magical stuff (even though you've said more than once that it's $ and you go without lunch for a week so you can afford it.)

Recently doing some rearranging in my sewing quadrant I came across a patchwork skirt I started a very long time ago.  None of the fanciness that you do, but I'll have to find a reason to complete it.




PurpleEars said:


> This is a long weekend for us. My weekend project was to plant a few annuals and work on a set of baby shower gift. This is the baby shower gift (bibs, burpies, and a crayon roll for the older sibling). One burpie is partly flipped over to show the back:



What fun!  I love the way they turned out.  I'm tempted to make a burpie just for the fun of it.





Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back over the white stitching on the bottom, but other than that, I am happy with it!



It looks great.  I love the fabric you chose.  I've made that patten a couple times -- it's so versatile.




Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.



How sweet.




cogero said:


> Just to prove to you all I do still sew I am posting some new things I made. I have been working on orders which are recreations of previous items I made so I don't post those
> 
> These were for an emergency Big Give on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a meeting at Js school and then home to work on some orders.



They turned out beautifully (if you can say that about boy's clothing).  You always do the nicest job coordinating skirts with your tops.





tricia said:


> Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
> The 3 bears from the new movie Brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Angus the horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8468 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And Merida;s little brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8464 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I haven't seen the movie.  I'm usually up to date with Disney movies.  I love your t-shirts -- especially the horse -- or -- maybe especially the brothers.




graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.



Wow!  You've been busy.  You have a few designs I haven't seen before.  I love the color shirt you chose for the Epcot shirts and I love Cinderella's carriage.




blessedmom4 said:


> *First, Thanks to each and everyone of you who prayed for Lisa. The surgery was postponed until summer, due to Devine Intervention from above. If you want to know what REALLY  happened, click on over to our TR (Not to be confused with our LATEST PTR...yes, we get to go back to Florida, Thanks to Petes brother!) Our PTR will also have some about our DIS meet in Charlotte, so feel free to sign in and say hi please.
> 
> So many were kind to respond to Lynns (cajunfan) request for hospital gowns for Lisa; however, not all have been pictured here and they were such a HUGE hit and brought Lisa such joy that they MUST be shared for all to see!
> 
> Amy (thebeesknees) made Lisa one, along with a matching gown for her doll Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynns gown in action.
> 
> 
> 
> *



So cool that Lisa has had a number of boutique gowns.  I'm sure they've cheered her up, given the staff a smile, and been a converation starter.


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> My goodness, are you still working on those?  They are for a craft fair, right????  If so, when is it?





dianemom2 said:


> I hope that you get done with the nursing covers very soon.  I hate having to make so many of the same thing!  How many more until you are finished?  I think you should put a countdown ticker in your signature.





smile5sunshine said:


> Oh my golly Carrie I cannot fathom that you are still plugging away at those nursing covers!!! how many do you intend to make??? You are one dedicated woman that's for sure!



Thank you all for the continued encouragement!  Honestly, I'm kind of embarrassed that this is taking so long.  I'm really antsy to sew something fun!  I was planning on a craft show/mom-2-mom sale last weekend, but I didn't get finished for it.  I really haven't had all that much sewing time lately, so I'll try to find another one this summer.   When finished there will be 56 of them total.  I've done about 35, and the rest are all ironed and pinned for the final steps.  I've just got to sit and do it!




mommy2mrb said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> FYI I started a PTR for our DISmeet in Charlotte and a couple we are meeting up with in Atlanta...stop on by and feel free to post updates and photos so we know what we all look like
> 
> link is in my siggie!



Man!  I'm really envious of those of you going to this!  I mentioned the idea to dh, since Charlotte is only 4 hours past my parents in TN.  I could drop off my kids and keep driving.    He was less than enthusiastic.  I think I'll live vicariously through those of you going.  



cogero said:


> Just to prove to you all I do still sew I am posting some new things I made. I have been working on orders which are recreations of previous items I made so I don't post those
> 
> These were for an emergency Big Give on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a meeting at Js school and then home to work on some orders.



Both are really cute!  I love the color combo on the Princess skirt!



Queen of Cumberland said:


> I must say that my niece's wedding was very nice and my dd was the flower girl, but it was a bit of a long trip for such a short time (we had to fly for 5.5 hours and drive for 4 to get there - luckily the flight back was shorter (only 4 hours) as it was more direct - the drive was still the same).  And we were lucky to see 2 moose on the drive (they were in the swamp to the side of the road and not right in front of us).  Now we need a vacation from the wedding.
> 
> On an exciting note, I get to pick up a package from the post office today - it is from my cousin and it will be my Aunt's serger!  I am looking forward to getting it unpacked and figuring out how to use it!



Wow!  That's a lot of travel in one weekend!  Good luck with your new toy!



tricia said:


> Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
> The 3 bears from the new movie Brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Angus the horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8468 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And Merida;s little brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8464 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Those are all really cute!  I'm getting more and more interested in that movie!




mhaddon said:


> What an overwhelming thread, lol! I've loved looking through for inspiration
> 
> We are planning our first trip for the week after Thanksgiving and plan on making all the girls clothing for each day (7 days) and a few spares. Also some things for the boys. DS 7, DS 5, DD 4, DD 2.
> 
> When you make your clothing do you plan for which parks you will be in?



Welcome!  I do a little more generic for most outfits because I like my kids to be able to wear the outfits at home after the trip.  So, for example, I probably wouldn't do a Chef Mickey's logo, but more likely characters from the meal.  That's just my preference, though.   The very specific outfits others do here are awesome, too!



graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.



All of your outfits look great!  My favorites are the Character spelling Disney.  Did you like the stitch out of that design?



blessedmom4 said:


> First, Thanks to each and everyone of you who prayed for Lisa. The surgery was postponed until summer, due to Devine Intervention from above. If you want to know what REALLY  happened, click on over to our TR (Not to be confused with our LATEST PTR...yes, we get to go back to Florida, Thanks to Petes brother!) Our PTR will also have some about our DIS meet in Charlotte, so feel free to sign in and say hi please.
> 
> So many were kind to respond to Lynns (cajunfan) request for hospital gowns for Lisa; however, not all have been pictured here and they were such a HUGE hit and brought Lisa such joy that they MUST be shared for all to see!
> 
> Amy (thebeesknees) made Lisa one, along with a matching gown for her doll Molly.



So glad to hear things stopped when you needed them to!  I hope you all are feeling much less stressed this week!



And now, some Robin photos:
Mama Bird





Newborns





Toddlers





It won't be long now!  They are sitting on top of each other!





Regards,
C.


----------



## graceesmom

ivey_family said:


> All of your outfits look great!  My favorites are the Character spelling Disney.  Did you like the stitch out of that design?
> 
> C.



It stitches a little sloppy in some places.  I did a practice run and decided to skip steps 3 and 4 and then skipped some stitches in in steps 17 and 19 (I think it was 17 -- definitely 19).  It was the black around Pluto, the black in Donald's hat and some of the black in Tigger.  I also changed colors between Pluto and Tigger which the original digitized design did not call for.  I still like the design, but thought it needed a little work.


----------



## Celidh

VBAndrea said:


> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).
> 
> 
> 
> Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some close ups:



I love this dress.  I think it is sweet.  Would you be able to post a clear picture of what the back looks like, the top portion?

Thanks, Tammie


----------



## TinkNH

Teamtori said:


> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.


  this is just awesome! 

Love all the t-shirts people posted...

I worked on my stuff for the big give tonight, 





Things I learned tonight:

my seam ripper is my new best friend.

irons will indeed melt the tops of your pins.

sewing with a 4 yo hanging on each arm is a challenge 

the tension knob does indeed need to be adjusted when going from a heavy fabric to a light one. bonus to this...I learned how to make ruffles


----------



## cheerupem0kidx0x

Just hoping if I get on this thread it will motivate me to finish our stuff for the trip! We have 20some days left and I have only finished one outfit (out of like 6 eeek). Ive just not been in the sewing mood I guess.


----------



## DisNorth

VBAndrea said:


> I am not thrilled with the Tink  -- the greens all lined up as did the lavenders but there was no way to make it look good -- I like the Tink I did for Glo much better.  I still think it's decent though and hope Callie enjoys the dress (she's modeling it in the ptr).



I got to see the Tink in person and I must say I think it's fabulous, wonderful details and I think Callie and her mom loves it.


----------



## DisNorth

Not Disney but made my nieces and nephew outfits for a trip to the zoo. I really liked the fabric. I would sew up the arm holes a little bit more on the pillowcase dresses next time.  I love how easy the bowling shirt pattern is. Im totally a newbie with sewing and its so easy. 

Sorry for the weird pictures, I didnt take any before dressing the kids and Im trying not to show my sisters kids faces on the internet!

Dress 1:





Dress 2:









Bowling shirt:





Playing in the dirt:


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*oh how i missed this cozy lil part of my world...been super busy with end of the school year stuff and sewing sewing sewing! made 22 crayon rollups and am making lots of things and upcycling lots of things for dgd Liberty's shower this weekend...all 7 grandkids passed their grade with flying colors so they will all be in BIG school in aug. 2 KG'rs,3- 2nd graders,1- 3rd grader and a 5th grader...and new baby Liberty coming in july...
 now that scool is out and my hours at work have been cut for the summer { don't get me started!!!!  so sad} but that means i will have more time to chill sew and check in here....i'm looking forward to catching up ...i am almost 20 pages behind..so off i go to see what lovelies you all have created...happy summer all! *


----------



## dianemom2

graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.


Wow, I love everything!  They all turned out great!  Your family will be so well dressed at Disney!  I am glad that we could help you get ready for your trip.  Have a wonderful time!



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
I love the hospital gown.  That was so sweet of everybody to send them to you.  I am sure that they made the hospital stay a little more tolerable.




ivey_family said:



			And now, some Robin photos:
Mama Bird





Newborns





Toddlers





It won't be long now!  They are sitting on top of each other!





Regards,
C.
		
Click to expand...

Your baby birds grew up so quickly.  They will definitely be flying away from home soon.  Thanks for sharing the neat pictures!



TinkNH said:



			t
I worked on my stuff for the big give tonight, 





Things I learned tonight:

my seam ripper is my new best friend.

irons will indeed melt the tops of your pins.

sewing with a 4 yo hanging on each arm is a challenge 

the tension knob does indeed need to be adjusted when going from a heavy fabric to a light one. bonus to this...I learned how to make ruffles 

Click to expand...

Your big give items look great.  It seems like you learned a lot of new stuff all in one night.



DisNorth said:



			Dress 1:





Dress 2:









Bowling shirt:




Click to expand...

Those turned out so cute!  I totally understand about the pictures.  My sister is like that with her son.



DISNEYJAZZ said:



 made 22 crayon rollups and am making lots of things and upcycling lots of things for dgd Liberty's shower this weekend...all 7 grandkids passed their grade with flying colors so they will all be in BIG school in aug. 2 KG'rs,3- 2nd graders,1- 3rd grader and a 5th grader...and new baby Liberty coming in july...
 now that scool is out and my hours at work have been cut for the summer { don't get me started!!!!  so sad} but that means i will have more time to chill sew and check in here....i'm looking forward to catching up ...i am almost 20 pages behind..so off i go to see what lovelies you all have created...happy summer all! 

Click to expand...

Where are the pictures Beth?????  You can't just tell us that you made stuff and then not show us the pictures!  It is great that all the kids did so well in school this year.  Sorry that your summer work hours have been cut but at least you will have more time to sew and spend with the grand kids.*


----------



## Teamtori

graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.



WOW!! These look amazing!! Great job!



DisNorth said:


> Not Disney but made my nieces and nephew outfits for a trip to the zoo. I really liked the fabric. I would sew up the arm holes a little bit more on the pillowcase dresses next time.  I love how easy the bowling shirt pattern is. Im totally a newbie with sewing and its so easy.
> 
> Sorry for the weird pictures, I didnt take any before dressing the kids and Im trying not to show my sisters kids faces on the internet!
> 
> Dress 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing in the dirt:



How adorable! You've inspired me to want to get the bowling shirt pattern!!!

So last night I made my first cloth diaper for my niece. It wasn't perfect, but I am happy with how it turned out!

And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!






And of course, I can't post without asking a question. How do you do appliques like this? I know how to do the frame, but how do you go back and put the name in there? Isn't it hard to line up exactly?


----------



## billwendy

I love that snow white skirt!~!

And - where did you ever find that DISNEY logo with the characters - that is a must have for me!!!!

Would anyone be willing to make eye spy bags for Aziza and Reed?


----------



## Teamtori

billwendy said:


> I love that snow white skirt!~!
> 
> And - where did you ever find that DISNEY logo with the characters - that is a must have for me!!!!
> 
> Would anyone be willing to make eye spy bags for Aziza and Reed?



Thank you! I love that material!!! What is an eye spy bag?


----------



## tricia

Teamtori said:


> Great job! I am excited to see that movie!!






VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous work as usual





smile5sunshine said:


> WOW those came out amazing and SO CUTE!






Sandi S said:


> These are cute - I cannot wait to see this movie.



Thanks all.



aboveH20 said:


> I haven't seen the movie.  I'm usually up to date with Disney movies.  I love your t-shirts -- especially the horse -- or -- maybe especially the brothers.



The movie will be released on June 22, that's probably why you haven't seen it yet.  The brothers are my favorite, but I have actually gotten 2 orders for the bears, and none for the others, weird.



ivey_family said:


> Those are all really cute!  I'm getting more and more interested in that movie!
> 
> 
> It won't be long now!  They are sitting on top of each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



thanks and cool pics of the robin family.  Looks like they are doing well, and will be practicing with their wings in no time.




DisNorth said:


> Playing in the dirt:



Great stuff.  I love the bowling shirt pattern and try to tell everyone that it is not scary.  Glad you liked it.




Teamtori said:


> And of course, I can't post without asking a question. How do you do appliques like this? I know how to do the frame, but how do you go back and put the name in there? Isn't it hard to line up exactly?



That skirt is great.



graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.



Great shirts.  YOu guys will look awesome.


----------



## billwendy

An eye spy bag is a little "pillow shaped" thing with a window in it. inside, you fill it with little polyfill beads (or something) and then you put little objects in it for the kids to search around an find. you usually enclose a card that has the list of objects for them to find - they are really FUN!!!

Question - I want to make a skirt to go over a pettiskirt - I dont have the pettiskirt -but I want to get it from Halo Heaven and It says the measurements are this..
Lrg(10-12yrs) length:17" waist:9" unstretched,
11.5" stretched
http://www.haloheaven.com/pettiskirts.html

So if Im making a twirl skirt, how long would I make the waist and then each tier? This would be for Elizabeth who is turning 10 next month!!!! Where are my math lovers!!!

Thanks


----------



## TinkNH

Teamtori said:


> WOW!!
> 
> And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I can't post without asking a question. How do you do appliques like this? I know how to do the frame, but how do you go back and put the name in there? Isn't it hard to line up exactly?



Love the ruffle detail and the red dots..so cute!


----------



## aboveH20

billwendy said:


> I
> Would anyone be willing to make eye spy bags for Aziza and Reed?



I'll do eye spy bags.


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I can't post without asking a question. How do you do appliques like this? I know how to do the frame, but how do you go back and put the name in there? Isn't it hard to line up exactly?


The skirt turned out great!  I have some of that fabric but I haven't decided what to do with it yet.  Did you use a pattern or did you make that up?

For me the name in the frame applique is easy.  My machine has the ability to combine and edit designs on its screen.  I think if you don't have that capacity built into your machine, then you have to get some software to do that.  I know a lot of people have Embird and there is a free trial version of the software.  I have Masterworks and it is not conducive to editing other designs, it is more to create your own designs.


----------



## Teamtori

dianemom2 said:


> The skirt turned out great!  I have some of that fabric but I haven't decided what to do with it yet.  Did you use a pattern or did you make that up?
> 
> For me the name in the frame applique is easy.  My machine has the ability to combine and edit designs on its screen.  I think if you don't have that capacity built into your machine, then you have to get some software to do that.  I know a lot of people have Embird and there is a free trial version of the software.  I have Masterworks and it is not conducive to editing other designs, it is more to create your own designs.



I used a pattern called Ruffle Pop (I think) from YCMT. It was super easy and the skirt looks really impressive in person!  The underneath layer makes it look fancier than it is. I love that fabric. I have quite a bit left, I might make an outfit for her AG with it.

Gotcha on the pattern. I don't think I can do that, but will need to check it out. I like the idea of creating my own designs but I don't think I am that talented!


----------



## 4monkeys

OPINIONS NEEDED!!! PLEASE

Ok ladies,

I have never done the planning of outfits before.  I have Hollywood studios planned for the boys Cars outfits. And Magic Kingdom they have Mickey and Peter Pan themes.  Christopher has one for Animal Kingdom, but I am at a loss for Jonathon. He is 5 and Christophers is to babyish for him too.  AND I have no clue for Epcot.  I am planning to do shirts for the 3 older kids too.


Another QUESTION
I want to do a shirt for all of us to wear when we get to go back to GIVE KIDS THE WORLD to volunteer.  It was such an amazing experience when we stayed there, and I want to thank them too.  Anyone have any wonderful ideas???

Allison just told me I have 24 days left to get done. UGH!!!  

OK, Thanks!


----------



## micksmoma

Teamtori said:


> WOW!! These look amazing!! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable! You've inspired me to want to get the bowling shirt pattern!!!
> 
> So last night I made my first cloth diaper for my niece. It wasn't perfect, but I am happy with how it turned out!
> 
> And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I can't post without asking a question. How do you do appliques like this? I know how to do the frame, but how do you go back and put the name in there? Isn't it hard to line up exactly?



I don't have any software to merge files, but I can do a frame and a design in the center and have them turn out ok. If you don't unhoop, they will be centered vertically and horizonally. I have done it with a design and the name underneath too just don't unhooping and moving the 2nd design to the bottom of the other one.


----------



## Teamtori

4monkeys said:


> OPINIONS NEEDED!!! PLEASE
> 
> Ok ladies,
> 
> I have never done the planning of outfits before.  I have Hollywood studios planned for the boys Cars outfits. And Magic Kingdom they have Mickey and Peter Pan themes.  Christopher has one for Animal Kingdom, but I am at a loss for Jonathon. He is 5 and Christophers is to babyish for him too.  AND I have no clue for Epcot.  I am planning to do shirts for the 3 older kids too.
> 
> 
> Another QUESTION
> I want to do a shirt for all of us to wear when we get to go back to GIVE KIDS THE WORLD to volunteer.  It was such an amazing experience when we stayed there, and I want to thank them too.  Anyone have any wonderful ideas???
> 
> Allison just told me I have 24 days left to get done. UGH!!!
> 
> OK, Thanks!



I think the bowling shirts are supercute, and maybe you could embroider something on the back? 

For Animal Kingdom, could you do animal print shorts and maybe an applique mickey in animal print? I was planning on doing something like that maybe. By the way, we are going to GKTW in July. I read your whole trip reports..they were great!



micksmoma said:


> I don't have any software to merge files, but I can do a frame and a design in the center and have them turn out ok. If you don't unhoop, they will be centered vertically and horizonally. I have done it with a design and the name underneath too just don't unhooping and moving the 2nd design to the bottom of the other one.



Thanks!! I will have to try that. She is having a sale on her embroidery designs so I got a few to try this weekend!


----------



## pyrxtc

Teamtori said:


> And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!





Teamtori said:


> I used a pattern called Ruffle Pop (I think) from YCMT. It was super easy and the skirt looks really impressive in person!  The underneath layer makes it look fancier than it is. I love that fabric. I have quite a bit left, I might make an outfit for her AG with it.



I have been eyeing this fabric since it came out and no luck finding it locally. I really like how you used it on that skirt. Thanks for posting where you got the pattern. I may have to bookmark it for when I'm ready to print out my own.


----------



## Teamtori

pyrxtc said:


> I have been eyeing this fabric since it came out and no luck finding it locally. I really like how you used it on that skirt. Thanks for posting where you got the pattern. I may have to bookmark it for when I'm ready to print out my own.



Our Joann's has it and I know you can get it on Joann's website. If you can't find it, I would be happy to get some for you and mail it.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Wow.  The shirts turned our great and I love the dress.
> 
> Two questions:  Your t-shirts are so puckerfree -- unlike some of mine.  How often do you change your needle and did you use your favorite Floriani?  I finally made a note to myself in permanent marker to get some of that magical stuff (even though you've said more than once that it's $ and you go without lunch for a week so you can afford it.)


I hoop Floriani medium weight cut away and then float a piece of Marathon's medium weight tear away under.  I don't hoop the shirt -- I pin it on.  I think I would stretch the shirt to no end if I hooped it and likewise there is no way I could ever hoop anything straight.

I don't know how much more expensive Floriani is -- whoever recommended it to me said it was pricier.  Likewise, you can't buy it at Joann's with a coupon.  I think I pay around $12 for a roll of it but I can't remember how big the roll is -- maybe 10 yards x 10" or so in height.   I need to go buy more to get Amy's shirts finished so I can let you know for certain in a couple of days (providing sew vac has it in stock).

The shirts do pucker after washing -- they need to be ironed.



ivey_family said:


> And now, some Robin photos:
> Mama Bird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newborns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long now!  They are sitting on top of each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Wow!  You have some very impressive photos!  I will have to post some photos of what we caught this morning.  We were aiming for an opossum thinking that is what ate the duck eggs but the lady from animal control said they don't hang around long in one place (though I see it form time to time!).  We had the animal trap for two weeks and it was due back tomorrow, but lo and behold, we awoke to a raccoon in the trap this morning -- absolutely beautiful!  Hopefully that is was has been twanging at our screen door periodically waking me up in the middle of the night.  Mr/s Raccoon will get a nice new home courtesy of Animal Control.

Anyway, the birds are darling!  Agree -- they will be learning to fly very soon.



Celidh said:


> I love this dress.  I think it is sweet.  Would you be able to post a clear picture of what the back looks like, the top portion?
> 
> Thanks, Tammie


I can't because I mailed the dress already and these are my only pictures.  And I don't have any photos of any other dresses (form the back) with the halter style.  I will see if I can have my dd model an older one this weekend and snap a photo of the back.  It is the Simply Sweet Halter Style -- there are likely pics on YCMT.



TinkNH said:


> t
> 
> I worked on my stuff for the big give tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I learned tonight:
> 
> my seam ripper is my new best friend.
> 
> irons will indeed melt the tops of your pins.
> 
> sewing with a 4 yo hanging on each arm is a challenge
> 
> the tension knob does indeed need to be adjusted when going from a heavy fabric to a light one. bonus to this...I learned how to make ruffles


Very cute!  I already know your first two lessons all too well   I don't have a 4 yo so don't have the pleasure of that experience!



DisNorth said:


> I got to see the Tink in person and I must say I think it's fabulous, wonderful details and I think Callie and her mom loves it.


Thanks!  That was my favorite thing about delivering goods in person to another family -- I got to see everyone else's creations!



DisNorth said:


> Not Disney but made my nieces and nephew outfits for a trip to the zoo. I really liked the fabric. I would sew up the arm holes a little bit more on the pillowcase dresses next time.  I love how easy the bowling shirt pattern is. Im totally a newbie with sewing and its so easy.
> 
> Sorry for the weird pictures, I didnt take any before dressing the kids and Im trying not to show my sisters kids faces on the internet!
> 
> Dress 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing in the dirt:


Magnificent work!  I love the dresses and the bowling shirt.  Carla's Bowling shirt pattern is great -- well detailed and explained, though I would say it's more difficult than other patterns so if you found it easy you should be a whiz with most other things!



Teamtori said:


> W
> 
> And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I can't post without asking a question. How do you do appliques like this? I know how to do the frame, but how do you go back and put the name in there? Isn't it hard to line up exactly?


LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!!  I was going to ask the pattern as well, but see you already answered someone else.  Are you going to make a coordinating shirt?

To line up a name in the frame what you need to do is stitch out the frame and do NOT unhoop.  As long as you didn't move the design around the center will be the center and you can then add the name with whatever your machine has for fonts.  If you want to use a different font then you need a program to merge designs.  Keep in mind that center works if it's a symmetrical design -- for something like a mouse head center will not put a name in the center of the mouse face circle (yes, I speak from experience).  Even if you do move the design you can still hand mark the center of where you want the name and then find the center again before stitching.  I hope this make sense -- it would be easier if I could show you!





4monkeys said:


> OPINIONS NEEDED!!! PLEASE
> 
> Ok ladies,
> 
> I have never done the planning of outfits before.  I have Hollywood studios planned for the boys Cars outfits. And Magic Kingdom they have Mickey and Peter Pan themes.  Christopher has one for Animal Kingdom, but I am at a loss for Jonathon. He is 5 and Christophers is to babyish for him too.  AND I have no clue for Epcot.  I am planning to do shirts for the 3 older kids too.
> 
> 
> Another QUESTION
> I want to do a shirt for all of us to wear when we get to go back to GIVE KIDS THE WORLD to volunteer.  It was such an amazing experience when we stayed there, and I want to thank them too.  Anyone have any wonderful ideas???
> 
> Allison just told me I have 24 days left to get done. UGH!!!
> 
> OK, Thanks!


For GKTW designs or ideas you may want to see if someone on the DisSigners thread could make something for you (it would be iron on and you'd just print it on iron on paper).  

Mickey flag designs or the Epcot logo are often used for Epcot.  You could also do the ball with Mickey ears -- Marianne hand appliqued some nice ones.  

For Jonathon's AK how about a bowling shirt in a more sophisticated animal print that will still coordinate with Christopher's?


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> ILOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!!  I was going to ask the pattern as well, but see you already answered someone else.  Are you going to make a coordinating shirt?
> 
> To line up a name in the frame what you need to do is stitch out the frame and do NOT unhoop.  As long as you didn't move the design around the center will be the center and you can then add the name with whatever your machine has for fonts.  If you want to use a different font then you need a program to merge designs.  Keep in mind that center works if it's a symmetrical design -- for something like a mouse head center will not put a name in the center of the mouse face circle (yes, I speak from experience).  Even if you do move the design you can still hand mark the center of where you want the name and then find the center again before stitching.  I hope this make sense -- it would be easier if I could show you!



I highly recommend the pattern. I had no problems with it at all and I loved how it turned out. I tried to make a coordinating shirt but it was my first time trying to applique without my embroidery machine and I didn't like it. I got a snow white applique so I might try that tonight. The best part was that Tori loved it and it fit her perfectly. She is so used to her pants falling down because she has lost so much weight from chemo!! I loved seeing her happy at something I made!!!

Thanks for the tips on the names! I will have to add that to my list of things to do. I wish someone would come sit with me and do sewing lessons!! I am such a visual learner!


----------



## ColonelHathi

4monkeys said:


> OPINIONS NEEDED!!! PLEASE
> 
> Ok ladies,
> 
> I have never done the planning of outfits before.  I have Hollywood studios planned for the boys Cars outfits. And Magic Kingdom they have Mickey and Peter Pan themes.  Christopher has one for Animal Kingdom, but I am at a loss for Jonathon. He is 5 and Christophers is to babyish for him too.  AND I have no clue for Epcot.  I am planning to do shirts for the 3 older kids too.



Hi, I'm not on here much but thought I'd jump in on the boy outfits.  DS is 6 and will be 7 when we go next year.  For our WS day at Epcot I am planning a Phineas & Ferb/Agent P outfit.  I think I have heard WDW will be replacing Kim Possible missions with some Agent P missons soon? Either way, he loves Phineas & Ferb. 

Not sure on Animal Kingdom yet, but would think about something with the Lion King possibly, or even Tigger since he loves Tigger.  At 6 he's really starting to dress himself though, so I am letting him provide the inspiration/decision on if he wants me to make him outifts too.  DD is going to have a Minnie "jungle" outfit.  

As boys get to about 5-6 they start to get into older boy things.  My DN 4 is going to disney this fall and is really into Toy Story, but he's pretty much done with Cars for instance.   If only they could stay little!!!

Hope that helps some.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> T
> 30 days is not far away, but I've seen the things you've posted already and it looks like you all have a very nice wardrobe   Do your kids still fit in anything from the last trip?



They do fit into some of the stuff.... but I have OCD and we can not wear the same stuff... it messes with my pictures 



mommy2mrb said:


> Good Morning all!
> FYI I started a PTR for our DISmeet in Charlotte and a couple we are meeting up with in Atlanta...stop on by and feel free to post updates and photos so we know what we all look like
> 
> link is in my siggie!







cogero said:


> Just to prove to you all I do still sew I am posting some new things I made. I have been working on orders which are recreations of previous items I made so I don't post those
> 
> These were for an emergency Big Give on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a meeting at Js school and then home to work on some orders.



Everything looks amazing!



Teamtori said:


> I loved it and it was so simple! I don't love the way the words came out, I would like them a little easier to read, but that is the way it sewed it. I love the little bald princess though, and I think I might use her on other things. The applique process was easy once I got it through my head. They also included a little guide that said what each step was doing so that really helped.



Once you get the hang of it... it will now become an obsession everytime you see a blank tshirt



tricia said:


> Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
> The 3 bears from the new movie Brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I saw these on FB...are these Jessica's designs? They came out great.



smile5sunshine said:


> FX you get a lot of extra sewing time. Although I agree that you already have such great outfits so whether you are able to finish any more or not, your family will look AWESOME!



My DH keeps telling me that too... hopefully this weekend I can get alot done.



mhaddon said:


> When you make your clothing do you plan for which parks you will be in?



 I usually make all my ADRs first then start planning around that and which park we will be in.



celerystalker said:


> Hello! I used to post on this thread way back in 2007/2008, but since I don't have kids of my own, Disney customs aren't that fun!
> Not that I haven't made my own Giselle dress in the past.
> 
> Anyway, the staff of the preschool ministry at my church like to do coordinated costumes for our fall festival.
> I think one of the women would be a perfect Ariel and she said she'd wear the costume if I make it.  That means that someone would see the INSIDE of one of my creations!
> 
> Needless to say, I'm petrified, but I can do it.
> 
> What's the best adult mermaid pattern out there? Any tips you can offer?



No advice on the mermaid pattern but I just wanted to say  back.



graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.



Great job on all the shirts. Love how you added the names too!



blessedmom4 said:


> *First, Thanks to each and everyone of you who prayed for Lisa. The surgery was postponed until summer, due to Devine Intervention from above. If you want to know what REALLY  happened, click on over to our TR (Not to be confused with our LATEST PTR...yes, we get to go back to Florida, Thanks to Petes brother!) Our PTR will also have some about our DIS meet in Charlotte, so feel free to sign in and say hi please.
> 
> So many were kind to respond to Lynns (cajunfan) request for hospital gowns for Lisa; however, not all have been pictured here and they were such a HUGE hit and brought Lisa such joy that they MUST be shared for all to see!
> 
> Amy (thebeesknees) made Lisa one, along with a matching gown for her doll Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*







aboveH20 said:


> Two questions:  Your t-shirts are so puckerfree -- unlike some of mine.  How often do you change your needle and did you use your favorite Floriani?



I found this little trick works for me and maybe I should have been doing it this way all along  because I used to only hand tight the hoop screw but  now I am using my screwdriver and really make the stabilizer nice and tight and so far (knocking on wood) I haven't had the puckering issue like I did in the past.



ivey_family said:


> It won't be long now!  They are sitting on top of each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I was so sad when my babies flew away last year. But keep an eye for them in the yard. The momma bird still needs to show them how to collect worms and you might still see after they leave.



graceesmom said:


> It stitches a little sloppy in some places.  I did a practice run and decided to skip steps 3 and 4 and then skipped some stitches in in steps 17 and 19 (I think it was 17 -- definitely 19).  It was the black around Pluto, the black in Donald's hat and some of the black in Tigger.  I also changed colors between Pluto and Tigger which the original digitized design did not call for.  I still like the design, but thought it needed a little work.



I had the same problem. I did two different colors for Pluto and Tigger since they are different colors and the black kind of looked a little sloppy. Also I screwed up on Winnie the pooh. For the life of me I couldn't figure out who that was supposed to be until it was too late.



TinkNH said:


> this is just awesome!
> 
> I worked on my stuff for the big give tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I learned tonight:
> 
> my seam ripper is my new best friend.
> 
> irons will indeed melt the tops of your pins.
> 
> sewing with a 4 yo hanging on each arm is a challenge
> 
> the tension knob does indeed need to be adjusted when going from a heavy fabric to a light one. bonus to this...I learned how to make ruffles



Great job... and I think we have all learned most of those lessons



DisNorth said:


> Not Disney but made my nieces and nephew outfits for a trip to the zoo. I really liked the fabric. I would sew up the arm holes a little bit more on the pillowcase dresses next time.  I love how easy the bowling shirt pattern is. Im totally a newbie with sewing and its so easy.
> 
> Sorry for the weird pictures, I didnt take any before dressing the kids and Im trying not to show my sisters kids faces on the internet!
> 
> Dress 1:



Great Job!



Teamtori said:


> And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!



So pretty!



billwendy said:


> And - where did you ever find that DISNEY logo with the characters - that is a must have for me!!!!



It's from Glitzy Stitches http://host.pappapak23.com/~glitzyst/item_46/Disney-Character-Logo.htm


----------



## Sandi S

blessedmom4 said:


> *First, Thanks to each and everyone of you who prayed for Lisa. The surgery was postponed until summer, due to Devine Intervention from above. If you want to know what REALLY  happened, click on over to our TR (Not to be confused with our LATEST PTR...yes, we get to go back to Florida, Thanks to Petes brother!) Our PTR will also have some about our DIS meet in Charlotte, so feel free to sign in and say hi please.
> 
> So many were kind to respond to Lynns (cajunfan) request for hospital gowns for Lisa; however, not all have been pictured here and they were such a HUGE hit and brought Lisa such joy that they MUST be shared for all to see!
> 
> Amy (thebeesknees) made Lisa one, along with a matching gown for her doll Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynns gown in action.
> 
> 
> 
> *



The dolly hospital gown is so cute! What a sweet thing to include with an already sweet gift.

I was just looking at your TR - I don't know why I didn't realize you were in NC (duh, like I actually look...). We actually had two emergency stays at UNC-CH Children's Hospital with my 2nd & 4th child. Both of them had really severe reflux that caused one to stop breathing briefly due to aspiration pneumonia (at 20 days old) and the other to tear the esophagus due to the force of the reflux (at 5 weeks old). My 3rd child ended up there for a hypospadias repair, and the 1st one was finally diagnosed by a developmental pediatrician there who cleared up a concern we had held for 4 years at that point. I have a love-hate relationship with that place. I cringe when even see the signs for it, but I thank God that they took such amazing care of my kids (and it didn't hurt that the leading expert on postpartum depression happens to be on staff there, too).


----------



## tricia

miprender said:


> I saw these on FB...are these Jessica's designs? They came out great.



Thanks. And they are all hand pieced and done on my sewing machine, not the embroidery machine.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

*Okay Ladies (And Gentlemen.. are there any gentle men on here)

My birthday is coming up and I was going to gett a new sewing machine for myself, yay me. Anyways, I have a sewing repair shop near me that sells used/ refurbed machines. 

I know everyone had been asking for ideas lately but I have it down to two choices. 

A. A 1945 Singer that has been completly restored to its orginal beauty and works perfectly. or...

B. A Brother SE400 computerized embroidery/sewing machine.

See I have a soft spot for all things vintage but man, the Brother SE400 is so nice. 

Anyways, What would you get? Give me your thoughts ladies!*
Please and Thank you!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> They do fit into some of the stuff.... but I have OCD and we can not wear the same stuff... it messes with my pictures


I completely understand.  




ItsyBitsy said:


> *Okay Ladies (And Gentlemen.. are there any gentle men on here)
> 
> My birthday is coming up and I was going to gett a new sewing machine for myself, yay me. Anyways, I have a sewing repair shop near me that sells used/ refurbed machines.
> 
> I know everyone had been asking for ideas lately but I have it down to two choices.
> 
> A. A 1945 Singer that has been completly restored to its orginal beauty and works perfectly. or...
> 
> B. A Brother SE400 computerized embroidery/sewing machine.
> 
> See I have a soft spot for all things vintage but man, the Brother SE400 is so nice.
> 
> Anyways, What would you get? Give me your thoughts ladies!*
> Please and Thank you!


I would get the vintage machine.  I personally would not like a combo embroidery/sewing machine and doesn't the SE400 only do 4x4?  Hold out for a 5x7.


----------



## GlassSlippers

VBAndrea said:


> I completely understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the vintage machine.  I personally would not like a combo embroidery/sewing machine and doesn't the SE400 only do 4x4?  Hold out for a 5x7.




I agree! The older machines were built so much better than anything you can get today.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ItsyBitsy

VBAndrea said:


> I completely understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the vintage machine.  I personally would not like a combo embroidery/sewing machine and doesn't the SE400 only do 4x4?  Hold out for a 5x7.



Are there any limitations on vintage ones that you know of? Anything I wouldn't be able to do? 

Right now I have two machines - both were hand me downs and are great machines but there is cause for upgrading. I have a singer from the 60's and a brother that I mother bought around 2001 but never used - I prefer the 60's one as the brother is super simple yet way to hard to use. I don't think it was ever very good quality.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hooray!   

I'm picking my Grandma's Elna Supermatic tomorrow! She's all clean and tuned and ready to sew up a storm! She needs a name though. Grandma's name was Lydia, but that doesn't seem to fit. I kind of like Prudence. Any other suggestions?

#2 fantastic news: I'm ordering my PE770 on Friday.  That's so I can find out what sort of bobbins I need for the Elna and order them at the same time. BTW, do I need special embroidery needles other than ball points for knits? There was a little ad off to the side on my Amazon cart page for embroidery needles, so I wondered. I'm so glad I have y'all to ask about these things. It takes the worry out of it all. 

Thanks, fellow Dis-noids!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Oh also, can I know why you don't like sewing/embro machines? Are they difficult to sew with? Or do you just prefer them to be seperate?


----------



## PurpleEars

Teamtori said:


> Ok ladies, here is my first attempt at an American Girl dress. I am very happy with how it turned out, especially considering I just learned how to make this dress and do appliques in the past few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a shirt I made for Tori tonight..Want to try a skirt I think to match.



Looks like you have been busy. Both the dress and the top are super cute!



ivey_family said:


> Nursing-Cover-O-Rama continues here.  Since I only have a couple hours a few nights a week, I think I need about two more weeks to be completely done.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



At least the end is in sight now. 



cogero said:


> Just to prove to you all I do still sew I am posting some new things I made. I have been working on orders which are recreations of previous items I made so I don't post those
> 
> These were for an emergency Big Give on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to a meeting at Js school and then home to work on some orders.



The Big Give outfits look great. I always like how you pair up fabrics for the outfits.



Queen of Cumberland said:


> On an exciting note, I get to pick up a package from the post office today - it is from my cousin and it will be my Aunt's serger! I am looking forward to getting it unpacked and figuring out how to use it!



Congrats on the serger arriving! I hope you will have it up and running quickly!



tricia said:


> Got some Applique done for a fellow Diser (Can't remember her dis name now)
> The 3 bears from the new movie Brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8462 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Angus the horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8468 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And Merida;s little brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8464 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Cool. I will have to see the movie when it comes out on DVD (too cheap to go to the theatre).



graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.



Wow! You have been busy! I like the "Wild" shirts the best!



blessedmom4 said:


> *First, Thanks to each and everyone of you who prayed for Lisa. The surgery was postponed until summer, due to Devine Intervention from above. If you want to know what REALLY  happened, click on over to our TR (Not to be confused with our LATEST PTR...yes, we get to go back to Florida, Thanks to Petes brother!) Our PTR will also have some about our DIS meet in Charlotte, so feel free to sign in and say hi please.
> 
> So many were kind to respond to Lynns (cajunfan) request for hospital gowns for Lisa; however, not all have been pictured here and they were such a HUGE hit and brought Lisa such joy that they MUST be shared for all to see!
> 
> Amy (thebeesknees) made Lisa one, along with a matching gown for her doll Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynns gown in action.
> 
> 
> 
> *



It looks like Princess Lisa will have lots of beautiful hospital gowns when the time comes for her surgery! Please keep us posted about her progress.



ivey_family said:


> And now, some Robin photos:
> Mama Bird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newborns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be long now!  They are sitting on top of each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for the pictures of the robin family!



TinkNH said:


> I worked on my stuff for the big give tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I learned tonight:
> 
> my seam ripper is my new best friend.
> 
> irons will indeed melt the tops of your pins.
> 
> sewing with a 4 yo hanging on each arm is a challenge
> 
> the tension knob does indeed need to be adjusted when going from a heavy fabric to a light one. bonus to this...I learned how to make ruffles



Thanks for contributing to the Big Gives. I have to say I have done items #1, 2 and 4 on your list!



cheerupem0kidx0x said:


> Just hoping if I get on this thread it will motivate me to finish our stuff for the trip! We have 20some days left and I have only finished one outfit (out of like 6 eeek). Ive just not been in the sewing mood I guess.



Welcome! Hopefully some of the projects here will help you find the sewing mojo.



DisNorth said:


> Not Disney but made my nieces and nephew outfits for a trip to the zoo. I really liked the fabric. I would sew up the arm holes a little bit more on the pillowcase dresses next time.  I love how easy the bowling shirt pattern is. Im totally a newbie with sewing and its so easy.
> 
> Sorry for the weird pictures, I didnt take any before dressing the kids and Im trying not to show my sisters kids faces on the internet!
> 
> Dress 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing in the dirt:



Great job on the outfits! I hope your nieces and nephew liked them!



Teamtori said:


> And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, I can't post without asking a question. How do you do appliques like this? I know how to do the frame, but how do you go back and put the name in there? Isn't it hard to line up exactly?



Great job on the skirt! It looks great. I totally agree with what Andrea said about not unhooping between doing the frame and the name.



aboveH20 said:


> I'll do eye spy bags.



I hope that means you are feeling better!



4monkeys said:


> OPINIONS NEEDED!!! PLEASE
> 
> Ok ladies,
> 
> I have never done the planning of outfits before.  I have Hollywood studios planned for the boys Cars outfits. And Magic Kingdom they have Mickey and Peter Pan themes.  Christopher has one for Animal Kingdom, but I am at a loss for Jonathon. He is 5 and Christophers is to babyish for him too.  AND I have no clue for Epcot.  I am planning to do shirts for the 3 older kids too.
> 
> 
> Another QUESTION
> I want to do a shirt for all of us to wear when we get to go back to GIVE KIDS THE WORLD to volunteer.  It was such an amazing experience when we stayed there, and I want to thank them too.  Anyone have any wonderful ideas???
> 
> Allison just told me I have 24 days left to get done. UGH!!!
> 
> OK, Thanks!



For Epcot, how about the Epcot ball with ears or maybe something with international themed fabric?

For GKTW, the first thought that popped into my head was shirts that simply said "Thank you for an amazing experience"

I am struggling to come up with an idea for AK.



VBAndrea said:


> I will have to post some photos of what we caught this morning.  We were aiming for an opossum thinking that is what ate the duck eggs but the lady from animal control said they don't hang around long in one place (though I see it form time to time!).  We had the animal trap for two weeks and it was due back tomorrow, but lo and behold, we awoke to a raccoon in the trap this morning -- absolutely beautiful!  Hopefully that is was has been twanging at our screen door periodically waking me up in the middle of the night.  Mr/s Raccoon will get a nice new home courtesy of Animal Control.



Sounds like you had Meeko's friend causing trouble!



ItsyBitsy said:


> *Okay Ladies (And Gentlemen.. are there any gentle men on here)
> 
> My birthday is coming up and I was going to gett a new sewing machine for myself, yay me. Anyways, I have a sewing repair shop near me that sells used/ refurbed machines.
> 
> I know everyone had been asking for ideas lately but I have it down to two choices.
> 
> A. A 1945 Singer that has been completly restored to its orginal beauty and works perfectly. or...
> 
> B. A Brother SE400 computerized embroidery/sewing machine.
> 
> See I have a soft spot for all things vintage but man, the Brother SE400 is so nice.
> 
> Anyways, What would you get? Give me your thoughts ladies!*
> Please and Thank you!



I'd go for the restored Singer too.


----------



## Sally

I am Sally, and I am a long-time lurker, first time poster on this thread. 
I am a quilter at heart, and a slow sewer.  I have totally enjoyed reading the multiple parts of this thread.  I feel very inspired each time I read the new posts.
I am working on my and my hubby's clothes for our upcoming trip and hopefully I will get to post pictures soon.  I believe this time he will wear the shirts.. he generally chickens out of our trips and just sends me and the girls.  This will be his first Disney trip.  Yes, I do create his shirts for the trip and then he doesn't go    I end up re-sizing his shirts for myself.
I do my appliques and embroidery work by hand, and I am slow .


----------



## cogero

ItsyBitsy said:


> Are there any limitations on vintage ones that you know of? Anything I wouldn't be able to do?
> 
> Right now I have two machines - both were hand me downs and are great machines but there is cause for upgrading. I have a singer from the 60's and a brother that I mother bought around 2001 but never used - I prefer the 60's one as the brother is super simple yet way to hard to use. I don't think it was ever very good quality.



A few pages back D posted a list to her links (she is our resident vintage machine expert) You may be able to fix your 60s singer yourself. 



ItsyBitsy said:


> *Okay Ladies (And Gentlemen.. are there any gentle men on here)
> 
> My birthday is coming up and I was going to gett a new sewing machine for myself, yay me. Anyways, I have a sewing repair shop near me that sells used/ refurbed machines.
> 
> I know everyone had been asking for ideas lately but I have it down to two choices.
> 
> A. A 1945 Singer that has been completly restored to its orginal beauty and works perfectly. or...
> 
> B. A Brother SE400 computerized embroidery/sewing machine.
> 
> See I have a soft spot for all things vintage but man, the Brother SE400 is so nice.
> 
> Anyways, What would you get? Give me your thoughts ladies!*
> Please and Thank you!



I would go with the Vintage they sew much nicer than newer machines. 

I actually learned to sew on an SE-400 it is a good machine but doesn't sew as nice as the older machines. As for the embroidery component you will suffer from hoop envy pretty quick. Also it is a bit of a pain switching from sewing to embroidery.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

cogero said:


> I would go with the Vintage they sew much nicer than newer machines.
> 
> I actually learned to sew on an SE-400 it is a good machine but doesn't sew as nice as the older machines. As for the embroidery component you will suffer from hoop envy pretty quick. Also it is a bit of a pain switching from sewing to embroidery.



Thanks!
Yeah, I love my 60's singer more so than my newer one. This one is in GREAT condition too. They just replaced/retored everything. They let me do a few sample stiches and play with it and it works really well. It still has the orginal manual and everything. It all looks brand new. It's amazing. 

Thanks for all the help guys. I have tomorrow off so looks like I'll be making a asap!


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

Hello again everyone!  I was coming back to let you all know how my embroidery has been going!  Then I happened to read some of the comments about the vintage versus the Brother SE-400.  So, I wanted to respond to those first.  Granted, I do not have really any experience with a vintage machine that old.  I have one from around the 70's that was a bit of a bear to use.  That being said, I do have a Brother SE-400, so I can weigh in on that.  I personally like the sewing option on my machine.  I find it super easy to use, and since I give lessons to little ones as part of our homeschooling co-op, I love the option of controlling how fast it can sew.  Our two six year olds in the group love to put the pedal to the metal.  I turn the speed way down, and no matter how hard they push, it stays one speed.  NOW.  As far as the embroidery function goes...I could have cheerfully thrown it out the window today.  

I am self taught on the embroidery functions so that is probably why I am frustrated.  There is so much information on how to work it properly that I really have to learn by trial and lots and lots of errors.  I tried out the Sew What Pro free demo b/c I could not get embird on my computer to save my life.  I really enjoy using SWP.  I will probably buy it.  I have spent hours these last couple days trying to figure out how to do straight lettering.  I still cannot do long straight lines of words b/c I only have a 4x4 hoop.  I believe in the research I did that I can use bigger though.  I just have to be willing to put the money out.  I don't understand how to split a pattern yet.  I have done the actual splitting in the SWP program, but haven't loaded it into the machine to attempt it yet.  Anyway, instead of doing one straight line of "Walt Disney World" on the shirt, I had to put the words like this:

Walt
Disney
World

Except centered of course.  It worked out much better, but only after my machine tried several times to eat my shirts, and succeeded a couple times.  I realized I needed to start doubling up my stabilizers, and that helped.  So, after several days and 2 ruined shirts, I managed to get 4 shirts embroidered out of 12.  I will include a photo, but remember there will be more on each shirt.  This is just the top section of the front.  We are putting a Mickey design on the front, everyone's nicknames on the back, Mickey balloons on the back as well, and our top ten reasons for visiting WDW.  The top ten reasons will be a transfer.  No way am I trying to embroider that.  They would have to put me in a straight jacket.  

So, here is the first one that was semi-successful.  This was before I realized I needed better stabilizers, so the D in Disney was a little iffy, but passable.  





Oh yeah, at one point today my needle fell out as I was trying to put it back in and went down in the machine.  Hopefully that won't screw everything up, but I took it apart (probably the 5th time I did it in one day), and was not able to find it.  So far it isn't bothering anything.  Fingers crossed.  It has been a comedy of errors for sure, except everyone is laughing but me.


----------



## nannye

I am taking v to hoop dee doo in July and I want her to have a somewhat hoop dee doo themed outfit. I know a lot of people do Jessie from toy story, but I want something different any suggestions anyone?


----------



## 4monkeys

Not Disney, but I put this together for My MIL. (DH is in the Navy) I went to Andrea's and she did the NAVY MOM wording. If it's off center it's because I have the hardest time with the Aivilo tote and putting the zipper on. I find that it's not 100% accurate at that point... or I measure way off. I can never get the zipper to line up right with the exterior lining. SO tonight I folded the interior lining down (a little too much) before sewing the zipper on. It worked better, but still not perfect. And Zippers are not my machines friend.. i break a needle everytime!!











Anyone have any suggestions on the zipper? I plan to make 2 teacher bags tomorrow, but will use the magnetic snap.. wish me luck!


----------



## VBAndrea

ItsyBitsy said:


> Are there any limitations on vintage ones that you know of? Anything I wouldn't be able to do?
> 
> Right now I have two machines - both were hand me downs and are great machines but there is cause for upgrading. I have a singer from the 60's and a brother that I mother bought around 2001 but never used - I prefer the 60's one as the brother is super simple yet way to hard to use. I don't think it was ever very good quality.


Some older models do not do a zig zag stitch -- I use my zig zag for hand appliques and for knits, so if that is something important to you inquire about that.  D~ is the resident expert in old machines -- she may know something about that machine.



GlassSlippers said:


> Hooray!
> 
> I'm picking my Grandma's Elna Supermatic tomorrow! She's all clean and tuned and ready to sew up a storm! She needs a name though. Grandma's name was Lydia, but that doesn't seem to fit. I kind of like Prudence. Any other suggestions?
> 
> #2 fantastic news: I'm ordering my PE770 on Friday.  That's so I can find out what sort of bobbins I need for the Elna and order them at the same time. BTW, do I need special embroidery needles other than ball points for knits? There was a little ad off to the side on my Amazon cart page for embroidery needles, so I wondered. I'm so glad I have y'all to ask about these things. It takes the worry out of it all.
> 
> Thanks, fellow Dis-noids!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


All I can tell you is my dd would highly approve of Prudence since she's a Beatle's fan.

Your machine should come with possibly four ballpoint needles.  I just order mine from Marathon for replacements but I don't change mine that often.  Speaking of which *CHERYL* asked me how often I changed needles and the answers is: hardly ever!  I milk them for all they are worth.  I only change them if the stitching starts looking funky and I will change them more when I do one of the huge fill designs.



ItsyBitsy said:


> Oh also, can I know why you don't like sewing/embro machines? Are they difficult to sew with? Or do you just prefer them to be seperate?


I've heard it's a pain to change functions though I have no experience with that so it's all hearsay.  My main issues would be if the machine breaks you are out both your embroidery and sewing machine (though I see you have back up sewing machines).  The other issue is I sometimes sew and embroider at the same time if it's something that doesn't need constant babysitting.



PurpleEars said:


> Sounds like you had Meeko's friend causing trouble!


Meeko's friend was apparently not the end to the problem -- today I was awoken at 4:03am with something twanging the door to the screened in porch again.  I will need to call animal control for another trap  -- hopefully they'll have one to loan us -- it took me two weeks before they had one available this last time.



Sally said:


> I am Sally, and I am a long-time lurker, first time poster on this thread.
> I am a quilter at heart, and a slow sewer.  I have totally enjoyed reading the multiple parts of this thread.  I feel very inspired each time I read the new posts.
> I am working on my and my hubby's clothes for our upcoming trip and hopefully I will get to post pictures soon.  I believe this time he will wear the shirts.. he generally chickens out of our trips and just sends me and the girls.  This will be his first Disney trip.  Yes, I do create his shirts for the trip and then he doesn't go    I end up re-sizing his shirts for myself.
> I do my appliques and embroidery work by hand, and I am slow .


Welcome!  Where in VA do live?  We might be able to go down together and I'll just bring my dd and we can leave all the boys at home!



Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Hello again everyone!  I was coming back to let you all know how my embroidery has been going!  Then I happened to read some of the comments about the vintage versus the Brother SE-400.  So, I wanted to respond to those first.  Granted, I do not have really any experience with a vintage machine that old.  I have one from around the 70's that was a bit of a bear to use.  That being said, I do have a Brother SE-400, so I can weigh in on that.  I personally like the sewing option on my machine.  I find it super easy to use, and since I give lessons to little ones as part of our homeschooling co-op, I love the option of controlling how fast it can sew.  Our two six year olds in the group love to put the pedal to the metal.  I turn the speed way down, and no matter how hard they push, it stays one speed.  NOW.  As far as the embroidery function goes...I could have cheerfully thrown it out the window today.
> 
> I am self taught on the embroidery functions so that is probably why I am frustrated.  There is so much information on how to work it properly that I really have to learn by trial and lots and lots of errors.  I tried out the Sew What Pro free demo b/c I could not get embird on my computer to save my life.  I really enjoy using SWP.  I will probably buy it.  I have spent hours these last couple days trying to figure out how to do straight lettering.  I still cannot do long straight lines of words b/c I only have a 4x4 hoop.  I believe in the research I did that I can use bigger though.  I just have to be willing to put the money out.  I don't understand how to split a pattern yet.  I have done the actual splitting in the SWP program, but haven't loaded it into the machine to attempt it yet.  Anyway, instead of doing one straight line of "Walt Disney World" on the shirt, I had to put the words like this:
> 
> Walt
> Disney
> World
> 
> Except centered of course.  It worked out much better, but only after my machine tried several times to eat my shirts, and succeeded a couple times.  I realized I needed to start doubling up my stabilizers, and that helped.  So, after several days and 2 ruined shirts, I managed to get 4 shirts embroidered out of 12.  I will include a photo, but remember there will be more on each shirt.  This is just the top section of the front.  We are putting a Mickey design on the front, everyone's nicknames on the back, Mickey balloons on the back as well, and our top ten reasons for visiting WDW.  The top ten reasons will be a transfer.  No way am I trying to embroider that.  They would have to put me in a straight jacket.
> 
> So, here is the first one that was semi-successful.  This was before I realized I needed better stabilizers, so the D in Disney was a little iffy, but passable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, at one point today my needle fell out as I was trying to put it back in and went down in the machine.  Hopefully that won't screw everything up, but I took it apart (probably the 5th time I did it in one day), and was not able to find it.  So far it isn't bothering anything.  Fingers crossed.  It has been a comedy of errors for sure, except everyone is laughing but me.


I promise I'm not laughing!  I always slide a piece of paper or stabilizer or something over the needle plate when I'm changing the needles to avoid that problem -- I can't believe you can't find it though!  

The font looks good!  I didn't know Sew What Pro had a free trial version -- I will keep that in mind next time I have desire to combine something.  I'm sorry so many shirts lost their lives in the process.



4monkeys said:


> Not Disney, but I put this together for My MIL. (DH is in the Navy) I went to Andrea's and she did the NAVY MOM wording. If it's off center it's because I have the hardest time with the Aivilo tote and putting the zipper on. I find that it's not 100% accurate at that point... or I measure way off. I can never get the zipper to line up right with the exterior lining. SO tonight I folded the interior lining down (a little too much) before sewing the zipper on. It worked better, but still not perfect. And Zippers are not my machines friend.. i break a needle everytime!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the zipper? I plan to make 2 teacher bags tomorrow, but will use the magnetic snap.. wish me luck!


Navy Mom is centered -- keep in mind the "N" and the "M" are much wider so the center is not the middle of the "o" in "Mom" but is rather before the "o" or to left of center -- make sense?  If you measure from your handles I bet it is centered!  The bag looks fantastic and I love the fabrics.  You'll get some nice brownie points with you MIL 

For the magnetic snap just make sure you don't put it too high -- you want to have room to get your sewing foot around it when sewing the interior to the exterior.  i do NOT speak from experience ... nope, not at all


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sally said:


> I am Sally, and I am a long-time lurker, first time poster on this thread.
> I am a quilter at heart, and a slow sewer.  I have totally enjoyed reading the multiple parts of this thread.  I feel very inspired each time I read the new posts.
> I am working on my and my hubby's clothes for our upcoming trip and hopefully I will get to post pictures soon.  I believe this time he will wear the shirts.. he generally chickens out of our trips and just sends me and the girls.  This will be his first Disney trip.  Yes, I do create his shirts for the trip and then he doesn't go    I end up re-sizing his shirts for myself.
> I do my appliques and embroidery work by hand, and I am slow .



Welcome!  I would say that hubby's loss is your gain!


----------



## cogero

Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Hello again everyone!  I was coming back to let you all know how my embroidery has been going!  Then I happened to read some of the comments about the vintage versus the Brother SE-400.  So, I wanted to respond to those first.  Granted, I do not have really any experience with a vintage machine that old.  I have one from around the 70's that was a bit of a bear to use.  That being said, I do have a Brother SE-400, so I can weigh in on that.  I personally like the sewing option on my machine.  I find it super easy to use, and since I give lessons to little ones as part of our homeschooling co-op, I love the option of controlling how fast it can sew.  Our two six year olds in the group love to put the pedal to the metal.  I turn the speed way down, and no matter how hard they push, it stays one speed.  NOW.  As far as the embroidery function goes...I could have cheerfully thrown it out the window today.
> 
> I am self taught on the embroidery functions so that is probably why I am frustrated.  There is so much information on how to work it properly that I really have to learn by trial and lots and lots of errors.  I tried out the Sew What Pro free demo b/c I could not get embird on my computer to save my life.  I really enjoy using SWP.  I will probably buy it.  I have spent hours these last couple days trying to figure out how to do straight lettering.  I still cannot do long straight lines of words b/c I only have a 4x4 hoop.  I believe in the research I did that I can use bigger though.  I just have to be willing to put the money out.  I don't understand how to split a pattern yet.  I have done the actual splitting in the SWP program, but haven't loaded it into the machine to attempt it yet.  Anyway, instead of doing one straight line of "Walt Disney World" on the shirt, I had to put the words like this:
> 
> Walt
> Disney
> World
> 
> Except centered of course.  It worked out much better, but only after my machine tried several times to eat my shirts, and succeeded a couple times.  I realized I needed to start doubling up my stabilizers, and that helped.  So, after several days and 2 ruined shirts, I managed to get 4 shirts embroidered out of 12.  I will include a photo, but remember there will be more on each shirt.  This is just the top section of the front.  We are putting a Mickey design on the front, everyone's nicknames on the back, Mickey balloons on the back as well, and our top ten reasons for visiting WDW.  The top ten reasons will be a transfer.  No way am I trying to embroider that.  They would have to put me in a straight jacket.
> 
> So, here is the first one that was semi-successful.  This was before I realized I needed better stabilizers, so the D in Disney was a little iffy, but passable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, at one point today my needle fell out as I was trying to put it back in and went down in the machine.  Hopefully that won't screw everything up, but I took it apart (probably the 5th time I did it in one day), and was not able to find it.  So far it isn't bothering anything.  Fingers crossed.  It has been a comedy of errors for sure, except everyone is laughing but me.



I will tell you that sometimes when I do a lot of lettering I will float a piece of water soluable stabilizer where I am doing the lettering so it doesn't sink into the shirt.



4monkeys said:


> Not Disney, but I put this together for My MIL. (DH is in the Navy) I went to Andrea's and she did the NAVY MOM wording. If it's off center it's because I have the hardest time with the Aivilo tote and putting the zipper on. I find that it's not 100% accurate at that point... or I measure way off. I can never get the zipper to line up right with the exterior lining. SO tonight I folded the interior lining down (a little too much) before sewing the zipper on. It worked better, but still not perfect. And Zippers are not my machines friend.. i break a needle everytime!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the zipper? I plan to make 2 teacher bags tomorrow, but will use the magnetic snap.. wish me luck!



Gorgeous.


----------



## aboveH20

4monkeys said:


> Not Disney, but I put this together for My MIL. (DH is in the Navy) I went to Andrea's and she did the NAVY MOM wording. If it's off center it's because I have the hardest time with the Aivilo tote and putting the zipper on. I find that it's not 100% accurate at that point... or I measure way off. I can never get the zipper to line up right with the exterior lining. SO tonight I folded the interior lining down (a little too much) before sewing the zipper on. It worked better, but still not perfect. And Zippers are not my machines friend.. i break a needle everytime!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the zipper? I plan to make 2 teacher bags tomorrow, but will use the magnetic snap.. wish me luck!



The bag looks great.  I've collected a few Navy fabrics and it drives me crazy that they have ships and planes on the fabric, but not submarines!

What does your DH do in the Navy?


----------



## GrammytoMany

I forgot to catch the quote/picture....BUT I love the little skirt with the Snow White fabric.  What a nice job and I like the pattern for the skirt, too.
Sheila


----------



## 4monkeys

aboveH20 said:


> The bag looks great.  I've collected a few Navy fabrics and it drives me crazy that they have ships and planes on the fabric, but not submarines!
> 
> What does your DH do in the Navy?



I too, feel the same way as my DH is a bubblehead!!!  Submarines is all we know...so the planes and big ships do nothing for me!!

Thanks for the compliments on my bag!


----------



## nannye

tinkbell13 said:


> I just knew the thread was gonna jump while I was away! Thankfully, I caught it and am here now. Way, way, way TMTQ while we were gone. So many beautiful projects have been posted that I don't think I'd catch everyone if I tried to quote/mention them.
> 
> tinkerbell3747 - Just wanted to give a special  YAY!!!  for your delivery tomorrow! Can't wait to see what you make for your trip!
> 
> Yesterday on our drive home, DH told me he has decided that 4 years is the perfect length of time between Disney trips.   Since we just finished this one, I'll let him think I am in agreement with him  for a few months before I start working on changing his mind. We had a good time, although I do have to say that we will likely never do another trip with BIL/SIL. They just have a completely different idea of a vacation than we have. Nothing wrong with that either, but I'd rather just go ourselves and have a great vacation. Definitely can't complain about the weather we had last week - sunny with highs from 27-30 C (80-86 F for those of you on the other side of the border!) and no rain other than the Sunday we arrived. We all wore our Canada Mickey shirts on Monday in MK and had several people ask where we got them. Lots of comments on the kids' pirate shirts too (DS and DN11 wore them on our second MK day, DN8 didn't wear hers at all) and a lady on the bus back to the resort one night wanted my Tink bag in the worst way. DH wants us to have matching shirts for every day next time (it certainly makes it easier to keep track of everyone!) so I have lots of time (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) to plan that out. It was a good week overall and I'm not going to complain because we were in the most magical place after all was said and done.



If you are still around, will you post a pic of your canada shirts? I'm hoping to do something when we go in May for our Epcot day.
Thanks


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> The bag looks great.  I've collected a few Navy fabrics and it drives me crazy that they have ships and planes on the fabric, but not submarines!
> 
> What does your DH do in the Navy?


  I have to laugh at that b/c I know what her dh does!  

Heather Sue has this applique:
http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:mode=product&product=5052953

Looks just like the Navy subs if you ask me


----------



## nannye

Has anyone used this Simplicity pattern for princess clothes for an AG or other 18 inch doll? 

http://www.simplicity.com/p-2264-doll-clothes.aspx

if so just wondering on your thoughts of it, level of difficulty etc...


----------



## TinkNH

4monkeys said:


> Not Disney, but I put this together for My MIL. (DH is in the Navy) I went to Andrea's and she did the NAVY MOM wording. If it's off center it's because I have the hardest time with the Aivilo tote and putting the zipper on. I find that it's not 100% accurate at that point... or I measure way off. I can never get the zipper to line up right with the exterior lining. SO tonight I folded the interior lining down (a little too much) before sewing the zipper on. It worked better, but still not perfect. And Zippers are not my machines friend.. i break a needle everytime!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the zipper? I plan to make 2 teacher bags tomorrow, but will use the magnetic snap.. wish me luck!



Looks centered to me!  i love the stars on the strap and the lining.

I am off to my moms to raid her old patterns...I think she has some doll clothes ones I will steal


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> Hooray!
> 
> I'm picking my Grandma's Elna Supermatic tomorrow! She's all clean and tuned and ready to sew up a storm! She needs a name though. Grandma's name was Lydia, but that doesn't seem to fit. I kind of like Prudence. Any other suggestions?
> 
> #2 fantastic news: I'm ordering my PE770 on Friday.  That's so I can find out what sort of bobbins I need for the Elna and order them at the same time. BTW, do I need special embroidery needles other than ball points for knits? There was a little ad off to the side on my Amazon cart page for embroidery needles, so I wondered. I'm so glad I have y'all to ask about these things. It takes the worry out of it all.
> 
> Thanks, fellow Dis-noids!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Wow! Congrats on your new toys! I guess we know what you'll be up to for the next little while!



ItsyBitsy said:


> Oh also, can I know why you don't like sewing/embro machines? Are they difficult to sew with? Or do you just prefer them to be seperate?



I am down to my combo machine right now. I am trying to stick it out until I can buy a fancy embroidery machine. Frankly, it is a pain to switch between the two functions - changing needle, tension, thread, bobbin, carrier for the embroidery part. When my sewing machine was working, I would sew and embroider at the same time and it saved some time. Another thing to consider is the stitch count. DH was the one who suggested having 2 machines so I don't run up the stitch count on the embroidery machine too quickly and have to take it in for service more often than we need to (excpet of course it is a moot point now).



Sally said:


> I am Sally, and I am a long-time lurker, first time poster on this thread.
> I am a quilter at heart, and a slow sewer.  I have totally enjoyed reading the multiple parts of this thread.  I feel very inspired each time I read the new posts.
> I am working on my and my hubby's clothes for our upcoming trip and hopefully I will get to post pictures soon.  I believe this time he will wear the shirts.. he generally chickens out of our trips and just sends me and the girls.  This will be his first Disney trip.  Yes, I do create his shirts for the trip and then he doesn't go    I end up re-sizing his shirts for myself.
> I do my appliques and embroidery work by hand, and I am slow .



Welcome! I look forward to seeing your creations. Some of us make quilts too. I hope your DH will go on the trip and see why we all like Disney so much! I was an adult before I went to Disney World for the first time and let's just say I was very hesistant to go before my first trip. It only took 1/2 day for me to be hooked!



Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Hello again everyone!  I was coming back to let you all know how my embroidery has been going!  Then I happened to read some of the comments about the vintage versus the Brother SE-400.  So, I wanted to respond to those first.  Granted, I do not have really any experience with a vintage machine that old.  I have one from around the 70's that was a bit of a bear to use.  That being said, I do have a Brother SE-400, so I can weigh in on that.  I personally like the sewing option on my machine.  I find it super easy to use, and since I give lessons to little ones as part of our homeschooling co-op, I love the option of controlling how fast it can sew.  Our two six year olds in the group love to put the pedal to the metal.  I turn the speed way down, and no matter how hard they push, it stays one speed.  NOW.  As far as the embroidery function goes...I could have cheerfully thrown it out the window today.
> 
> I am self taught on the embroidery functions so that is probably why I am frustrated.  There is so much information on how to work it properly that I really have to learn by trial and lots and lots of errors.  I tried out the Sew What Pro free demo b/c I could not get embird on my computer to save my life.  I really enjoy using SWP.  I will probably buy it.  I have spent hours these last couple days trying to figure out how to do straight lettering.  I still cannot do long straight lines of words b/c I only have a 4x4 hoop.  I believe in the research I did that I can use bigger though.  I just have to be willing to put the money out.  I don't understand how to split a pattern yet.  I have done the actual splitting in the SWP program, but haven't loaded it into the machine to attempt it yet.  Anyway, instead of doing one straight line of "Walt Disney World" on the shirt, I had to put the words like this:
> 
> Walt
> Disney
> World
> 
> Except centered of course.  It worked out much better, but only after my machine tried several times to eat my shirts, and succeeded a couple times.  I realized I needed to start doubling up my stabilizers, and that helped.  So, after several days and 2 ruined shirts, I managed to get 4 shirts embroidered out of 12.  I will include a photo, but remember there will be more on each shirt.  This is just the top section of the front.  We are putting a Mickey design on the front, everyone's nicknames on the back, Mickey balloons on the back as well, and our top ten reasons for visiting WDW.  The top ten reasons will be a transfer.  No way am I trying to embroider that.  They would have to put me in a straight jacket.
> 
> So, here is the first one that was semi-successful.  This was before I realized I needed better stabilizers, so the D in Disney was a little iffy, but passable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, at one point today my needle fell out as I was trying to put it back in and went down in the machine.  Hopefully that won't screw everything up, but I took it apart (probably the 5th time I did it in one day), and was not able to find it.  So far it isn't bothering anything.  Fingers crossed.  It has been a comedy of errors for sure, except everyone is laughing but me.



Thanks for sharing your journey with learning to embroider on your machine. You know, I more or less went through the same things you did. I think the shirt you posted looked fine - we are often the hardest critic on our work. In terms of the missing needle, I can tell you that I have done it too. Did you try shaking the machine gently to see if it got caught somewhere? That usually does the trick for me (yes, it happened to me more than once) 



nannye said:


> I am taking v to hoop dee doo in July and I want her to have a somewhat hoop dee doo themed outfit. I know a lot of people do Jessie from toy story, but I want something different any suggestions anyone?



I think I saw some that were general cowboy themed outfit in the past (instead of Toy Story based).



4monkeys said:


> Not Disney, but I put this together for My MIL. (DH is in the Navy) I went to Andrea's and she did the NAVY MOM wording. If it's off center it's because I have the hardest time with the Aivilo tote and putting the zipper on. I find that it's not 100% accurate at that point... or I measure way off. I can never get the zipper to line up right with the exterior lining. SO tonight I folded the interior lining down (a little too much) before sewing the zipper on. It worked better, but still not perfect. And Zippers are not my machines friend.. i break a needle everytime!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the zipper? I plan to make 2 teacher bags tomorrow, but will use the magnetic snap.. wish me luck!



The bag looks great. Did you look at D's zipper tutorial for the Rosetta bag? I imagine the methods can be adapted for the tote too.



VBAndrea said:


> Meeko's friend was apparently not the end to the problem -- today I was awoken at 4:03am with something twanging the door to the screened in porch again.  I will need to call animal control for another trap  -- hopefully they'll have one to loan us -- it took me two weeks before they had one available this last time.



Oh that's annoying! Hopefully you will find the trouble maker this time around!


----------



## Sally

VBAndrea said:


> Welcome!  Where in VA do live?  We might be able to go down together and I'll just bring my dd and we can leave all the boys at home!



I am in Smithfield, so I am sort of right on the way to Disney for you. Can we all say road trip buddies


----------



## Sally

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! I look forward to seeing your creations. Some of us make quilts too. I hope your DH will go on the trip and see why we all like Disney so much! I was an adult before I went to Disney World for the first time and let's just say I was very hesistant to go before my first trip. It only took 1/2 day for me to be hooked!


 

He has to go this time, since its a just me and him trip..  He doesn't like to fly, and on previous trips we would fly.  This trip we are driving since we are staying at FW and will have all the camping stuff with us.  He is a truck driver and driving to Disney will make him feel comfortable.   If he would have confessed that long ago he wouldn't have missed so many great trips.


----------



## tinkbell13

nannye said:


> If you are still around, will you post a pic of your canada shirts? I'm hoping to do something when we go in May for our Epcot day.
> Thanks



I'm still around, lurking mainly as we have been super busy at work and race season just started and that means 5.5 months of crazy time. No problem with pictures. Here is a picture of the shirts and one of them in action as we wait for the bus on the first day!


----------



## tricia

nannye said:


> If you are still around, will you post a pic of your canada shirts? I'm hoping to do something when we go in May for our Epcot day.
> Thanks





tinkbell13 said:


> I'm still around, lurking mainly as we have been super busy at work and race season just started and that means 5.5 months of crazy time. No problem with pictures. Here is a picture of the shirts and one of them in action as we wait for the bus on the first day!



Those are awesome.

Nannye - I don't remember if you have an embroidery machine or not, if not, last time I was at Disney I didn't have one either, and I did these.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> I will tell you that sometimes when I do a lot of lettering I will float a piece of water soluable stabilizer where I am doing the lettering so it doesn't sink into the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.



I went to a floriani seminar and it was really very good. They mentioned that you should "always" use a water soluable on the top. And not to press, as the stitches will be pressed down. You should use your steamer a few inches away and use steam to fluff up the stitches. 



nannye said:


> Has anyone used this Simplicity pattern for princess clothes for an AG or other 18 inch doll?
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-2264-doll-clothes.aspx
> 
> if so just wondering on your thoughts of it, level of difficulty etc...



I have, but not for awhile. Our dear sweet Beddy, is smaller then an AG and I had to shrink the pattern. I didn't think they were difficult, but I also hate to work with small stuff like that. At least it wasn't a barbie outfit.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sally said:


> I am Sally, and I am a long-time lurker, first time poster on this thread.
> I am a quilter at heart, and a slow sewer.  I have totally enjoyed reading the multiple parts of this thread.  I feel very inspired each time I read the new posts.
> I am working on my and my hubby's clothes for our upcoming trip and hopefully I will get to post pictures soon.  I believe this time he will wear the shirts.. he generally chickens out of our trips and just sends me and the girls.  This will be his first Disney trip.  Yes, I do create his shirts for the trip and then he doesn't go    I end up re-sizing his shirts for myself.
> I do my appliques and embroidery work by hand, and I am slow .





Sally said:


> He has to go this time, since its a just me and him trip..  He doesn't like to fly, and on previous trips we would fly.  This trip we are driving since we are staying at FW and will have all the camping stuff with us.  He is a truck driver and driving to Disney will make him feel comfortable.   If he would have confessed that long ago he wouldn't have missed so many great trips.



Hi and WELCOME! I am a VEEEEERRRY slow sewer too. Some of these gals sew circles around me! Can't wait for you to post pictures of your outfits!  Oh I hope you have a fantastic time together! I am a little on the crazy side, but I am hoping that one day we can do a camping trip at FW!!! it sounds like so much fun!



ItsyBitsy said:


> *Okay Ladies (And Gentlemen.. are there any gentle men on here)
> 
> My birthday is coming up and I was going to gett a new sewing machine for myself, yay me. Anyways, I have a sewing repair shop near me that sells used/ refurbed machines.
> 
> I know everyone had been asking for ideas lately but I have it down to two choices.
> 
> A. A 1945 Singer that has been completly restored to its orginal beauty and works perfectly. or...
> 
> B. A Brother SE400 computerized embroidery/sewing machine.
> 
> See I have a soft spot for all things vintage but man, the Brother SE400 is so nice.
> 
> Anyways, What would you get? Give me your thoughts ladies!*
> Please and Thank you!



I am no help on picking out a machine, but just wanted to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm picking my Grandma's Elna Supermatic tomorrow! She's all clean and tuned and ready to sew up a storm! She needs a name though. Grandma's name was Lydia, but that doesn't seem to fit. I kind of like Prudence. Any other suggestions?
> 
> #2 fantastic news: I'm ordering my PE770 on Friday That's so I can find out what sort of bobbins I need for the Elna and order them at the same time. BTW, do I need special embroidery needles other than ball points for knits? There was a little ad off to the side on my Amazon cart page for embroidery needles, so I wondered. I'm so glad I have y'all to ask about these things. It takes the worry out of it all.
> Thanks, fellow Dis-noids!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congrats Lori on the new machine! I'm no help on names, I'm just not creative enough! My machines name is Lil'Blue and thats cause a) it's a 3/4 size machine and b.) it's blue! See, Mrs. Creative over here!




Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> .
> 
> 
> Except centered of course.  It worked out much better, but only after my machine tried several times to eat my shirts, and succeeded a couple times.  I realized I needed to start doubling up my stabilizers, and that helped.  So, after several days and 2 ruined shirts, I managed to get 4 shirts embroidered out of 12.  I will include a photo, but remember there will be more on each shirt.  This is just the top section of the front.  We are putting a Mickey design on the front, everyone's nicknames on the back, Mickey balloons on the back as well, and our top ten reasons for visiting WDW.  The top ten reasons will be a transfer.  No way am I trying to embroider that.  They would have to put me in a straight jacket.
> 
> So, here is the first one that was semi-successful.  This was before I realized I needed better stabilizers, so the D in Disney was a little iffy, but passable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, at one point today my needle fell out as I was trying to put it back in and went down in the machine.  Hopefully that won't screw everything up, but I took it apart (probably the 5th time I did it in one day), and was not able to find it.  So far it isn't bothering anything.  Fingers crossed.  It has been a comedy of errors for sure, except everyone is laughing but me.



Hope you are able to fish the needle out of your machine. i think the design looks great! Oh and what about trying to salvage those "eaten" shirts by doing some sort of reverse applique on them???



nannye said:


> I am taking v to hoop dee doo in July and I want her to have a somewhat hoop dee doo themed outfit. I know a lot of people do Jessie from toy story, but I want something different any suggestions anyone?



There was someone (maybe Diane??) who did Gingham western style shirts with the bullseye (with the grass stained hooves) on the back that turned out SUPER cute. Right now Hobby Lobby also has some "cow poke" children's fabric that is cute. AND I know that Riley Blake put out some super cute western type fabric. i think it's been discontinued, but there should still be some floating around etsy or ebay. HTH!



4monkeys said:


> Not Disney, but I put this together for My MIL. (DH is in the Navy) I went to Andrea's and she did the NAVY MOM wording. If it's off center it's because I have the hardest time with the Aivilo tote and putting the zipper on. I find that it's not 100% accurate at that point... or I measure way off. I can never get the zipper to line up right with the exterior lining. SO tonight I folded the interior lining down (a little too much) before sewing the zipper on. It worked better, but still not perfect. And Zippers are not my machines friend.. i break a needle everytime!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the zipper? I plan to make 2 teacher bags tomorrow, but will use the magnetic snap.. wish me luck!



No suggestions, as I've never made that bag, but I think it looks great! love the Navy seal fabric! 



4monkeys said:


> OPINIONS NEEDED!!! PLEASE
> 
> Ok ladies,
> 
> I have never done the planning of outfits before.  I have Hollywood studios planned for the boys Cars outfits. And Magic Kingdom they have Mickey and Peter Pan themes.  Christopher has one for Animal Kingdom, but I am at a loss for Jonathon. He is 5 and Christophers is to babyish for him too.  AND I have no clue for Epcot.  I am planning to do shirts for the 3 older kids too.
> 
> 
> Another QUESTION
> I want to do a shirt for all of us to wear when we get to go back to GIVE KIDS THE WORLD to volunteer.  It was such an amazing experience when we stayed there, and I want to thank them too.  Anyone have any wonderful ideas???
> 
> Allison just told me I have 24 days left to get done. UGH!!!
> 
> OK, Thanks!



Okay, one of the ideas I tossed around for our Epcot day was doing Finding Nemo themed outfits. I ended up scrapping that and going with the traditional "Fab 5/Sensational 6" themed outfits because I want my kiddos to do the character spot that day so we can knock out all those characters with only one line.  Chiara had a super cute "Duffy" outfit for her son, and also did a Test track outfit for her DD. Even though test track will be closed, you could always pick either you other favorite ride OR world showcase nation and do something based off that.

For AK: what about some "safari" type theme? Like the kahki cargo shorts. i also really like the "I'm WILD for...." shirt designs I've seen used recently.




ivey_family said:


> It won't be long now!  They are sitting on top of each other!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



HA HA! that one made me LOL! so cute to see them all stuffed in there. 



TinkNH said:


> I worked on my stuff for the big give tonight,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I learned tonight:
> 
> my seam ripper is my new best friend.
> 
> irons will indeed melt the tops of your pins.
> 
> sewing with a 4 yo hanging on each arm is a challenge
> 
> the tension knob does indeed need to be adjusted when going from a heavy fabric to a light one. bonus to this...I learned how to make ruffles



your bags look great! And EVERY sewing experience is still a learning lesson for me, so don't feel bad there!  Great job!



cheerupem0kidx0x said:


> Just hoping if I get on this thread it will motivate me to finish our stuff for the trip! We have 20some days left and I have only finished one outfit (out of like 6 eeek). Ive just not been in the sewing mood I guess.



WOW 20 days left! How exciting! FX you get all the things sewn!



DisNorth said:


> Not Disney but made my nieces and nephew outfits for a trip to the zoo. I really liked the fabric. I would sew up the arm holes a little bit more on the pillowcase dresses next time.  I love how easy the bowling shirt pattern is. Im totally a newbie with sewing and its so easy.
> 
> Sorry for the weird pictures, I didnt take any before dressing the kids and Im trying not to show my sisters kids faces on the internet!
> 
> Dress 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirt:



Oh those came out really cute! looks like they had a wonderful day. 



Teamtori said:


> So last night I made my first cloth diaper for my niece. It wasn't perfect, but I am happy with how it turned out!
> 
> And then I made this Snow White skirt for Tori. This is the first part of my trip outfit planning!



Oh your snow white skirt came out great! glad it fits her so well too!



graceesmom said:


> I am finally getting around to posting the shirts I've made for our upcoming trip.  Just 10 more days until we leave.  I still have a couple of more shirts to make and 2 autograph bags.  I could not have gotten all this accomplished without the help and advice of several people on this board.  You guys helped me from picking out the embroidery machine (PE770) to which threads to use to helping me find great digitizers and help picking out editing software.  Thanks for all the great advice!  I still have lots to learn and my new sewing machine arrived yesterday, but that new project may have to wait until we get back from vacation.



Wow you've been really busy! Looks great and I hope your family has a fantastic trip!

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

Sally said:


> I am in Smithfield, so I am sort of right on the way to Disney for you. Can we all say road trip buddies


Now I am hungry for ham   You're actually not too far form Amy and me.  But truth be told, I don't think I've ever been to Smithfield.



Sally said:


> He has to go this time, since its a just me and him trip..  He doesn't like to fly, and on previous trips we would fly.  This trip we are driving since we are staying at FW and will have all the camping stuff with us.  He is a truck driver and driving to Disney will make him feel comfortable.   If he would have confessed that long ago he wouldn't have missed so many great trips.


We always drive -- I love having a car there.  You will have to let me know how you like the camping.  I think that is the only way I could ever get dh to go back.  But I prefer a resort!  



tinkbell13 said:


> I'm still around, lurking mainly as we have been super busy at work and race season just started and that means 5.5 months of crazy time. No problem with pictures. Here is a picture of the shirts and one of them in action as we wait for the bus on the first day!


Awesome shirts -- I believe you posted some as you were making them, didn't you?  They look great on -- did you get oodles of compliments?


*CHERYL*
Your name seems to keep appearing in red today.  I bought some Floriani this morning.  It was $12.70 for a roll of 10 yards x 12 inches.  I will get 42 shirts out of that so it's less than 50¢ a shirt.  I don't think that's bad at all.  Again, I have no idea what the standard stabilizers at Joann's cost.  

I also bought some rainbow variegated embroidery thread by Floriani to try -- my dd wants her unicorn design stitched out in -- she has been requesting this ever since last summer when I made her a blue on gray unicorn.  And I bought some bobbin thread -- that was not cheap!


----------



## PrincessMickey

4monkeys said:


> Not Disney, but I put this together for My MIL. (DH is in the Navy) I went to Andrea's and she did the NAVY MOM wording. If it's off center it's because I have the hardest time with the Aivilo tote and putting the zipper on. I find that it's not 100% accurate at that point... or I measure way off. I can never get the zipper to line up right with the exterior lining. SO tonight I folded the interior lining down (a little too much) before sewing the zipper on. It worked better, but still not perfect. And Zippers are not my machines friend.. i break a needle everytime!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the zipper? I plan to make 2 teacher bags tomorrow, but will use the magnetic snap.. wish me luck!



I think the bag looks great!! I was in the Navy for a few years. That is the same pattern I used last week and I wasn't thrilled with the zipper either. It's almost like the zipper is being put on out of order and in a different way. I will have to check out D's tutorial because I've looked at a few patterns and have not been happy with the zippers on any of them.


----------



## tricia

I just wanted to say that when I do the Aivilo tote as a teacher bag.  (my standard gift for the past 4 years)  I make it a little taller, (so it holds 8 1/2 x 14 paper) and just put a 2" piece of velcro to close it.  I have never tried putting a zipper on it, but I love that pattern cause once you have it, you can adjust it to whatever size you need.  The teachers have been REALLY happy with them over the past few years.  This year I have a dilema, as Tyler has 2 teachers that already have bags from me, so we have to come up with something new.  But then again, one of these teachers said "you know, a girl can never have too many bags".


----------



## ColonelHathi

nannye said:


> Has anyone used this Simplicity pattern for princess clothes for an AG or other 18 inch doll?
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-2264-doll-clothes.aspx
> 
> if so just wondering on your thoughts of it, level of difficulty etc...



My DM has that pattern and used it for a pink Aurora dress for DD.  She said it was a bit tricking, but also added in a few of extra touches.  She is a seamstress by trade and has done bridal if that helps, so she is used to working with satins, etc.  I think from what I remember it was a combination of the "slippery" fabrics and the smaller doll-sized pattern.  She just had to be more detailed, and importantly I noted that she didn't make more than one of the dresses... typically she just keeps on sewing.   

The dress turned out really great though and DD loves it.  She made it for an 18" doll.  As a novice sewer, I wouldn't tackle that pattern yet though.


----------



## HS3kids

Sally said:


> I am Sally, and I am a long-time lurker, first time poster on this thread.
> I am a quilter at heart, and a slow sewer.  I have totally enjoyed reading the multiple parts of this thread.  I feel very inspired each time I read the new posts.
> I am working on my and my hubby's clothes for our upcoming trip and hopefully I will get to post pictures soon.  I believe this time he will wear the shirts.. he generally chickens out of our trips and just sends me and the girls.  This will be his first Disney trip.  Yes, I do create his shirts for the trip and then he doesn't go    I end up re-sizing his shirts for myself.
> I do my appliques and embroidery work by hand, and I am slow .



Hi Sally   I am new to the board too, (and to sewing).. wayyyy back I posted my first quilt, and now I have skirts, tote bags and quilts all going (yet nothing finished yet  )  I have so many ideas from this board, and wish I could quit work so I would have more time   Welcome!


----------



## 4monkeys

drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!











LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.


----------



## Sandi S

nannye said:


> Has anyone used this Simplicity pattern for princess clothes for an AG or other 18 inch doll?
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-2264-doll-clothes.aspx
> 
> if so just wondering on your thoughts of it, level of difficulty etc...



I made the Cinderella dress - turned out cute. I would like to make the others, it just hasn't come up on my radar due to having too many other projects, but I made Cinderella the same time I made the Cinderella costume for Halloween a couple of years ago.



4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



Those are lovely!


----------



## miprender

tricia said:


> Thanks. And they are all hand pieced and done on my sewing machine, not the embroidery machine.



WOW... they came out extra amazing!!!



Sally said:


> I am Sally, and I am a long-time lurker, first time poster on this thread.
> I am a quilter at heart, and a slow sewer.  I have totally enjoyed reading the multiple parts of this thread.  I feel very inspired each time I read the new posts.
> I am working on my and my hubby's clothes for our upcoming trip and hopefully I will get to post pictures soon.  I believe this time he will wear the shirts.. he generally chickens out of our trips and just sends me and the girls.  This will be his first Disney trip.  Yes, I do create his shirts for the trip and then he doesn't go    I end up re-sizing his shirts for myself.
> I do my appliques and embroidery work by hand, and I am slow .







Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> So, here is the first one that was semi-successful.  This was before I realized I needed better stabilizers, so the D in Disney was a little iffy, but passable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, at one point today my needle fell out as I was trying to put it back in and went down in the machine.  Hopefully that won't screw everything up, but I took it apart (probably the 5th time I did it in one day), and was not able to find it.  So far it isn't bothering anything.  Fingers crossed.  It has been a comedy of errors for sure, except everyone is laughing but me.



Great job on the shirt.

As for the needle I would try really hard to find it. My sewing dealer scared me that even a small piece of the needle must be found or it can really throw off your timing on those machines.



VBAndrea said:


> Speaking of which *CHERYL* asked me how often I changed needles and the answers is: hardly ever!  I milk them for all they are worth.  I only change them if the stitching starts looking funky and I will change them more when I do one of the huge fill designs.




I don't change my needles as often as I should either. But I remember Aimee G saying she changes hers after every design



tinkbell13 said:


> I'm still around, lurking mainly as we have been super busy at work and race season just started and that means 5.5 months of crazy time. No problem with pictures. Here is a picture of the shirts and one of them in action as we wait for the bus on the first day!



Great shirts.



4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



Love how all your bags turned out.


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> I just wanted to say that when I do the Aivilo tote as a teacher bag.  (my standard gift for the past 4 years)  I make it a little taller, (so it holds 8 1/2 x 14 paper) and just put a 2" piece of velcro to close it.  I have never tried putting a zipper on it, but I love that pattern cause once you have it, you can adjust it to whatever size you need.  The teachers have been REALLY happy with them over the past few years.  This year I have a dilema, as Tyler has 2 teachers that already have bags from me, so we have to come up with something new.  But then again, one of these teachers said "you know, a girl can never have too many bags".


Smart that you change the size to fit the things that the teachers carry with them.  They must love your bags!



nannye said:


> Has anyone used this Simplicity pattern for princess clothes for an AG or other 18 inch doll?
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-2264-doll-clothes.aspx
> 
> if so just wondering on your thoughts of it, level of difficulty etc...


I've seen it but haven't bought it.  They look pretty complicated to me.  I don't know if you have the Simply Sweet pattern from CarlaC.  But she has directions on her blog on how to princessify the pattern and she shows how to do it with the AG dolls.



4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.


That turned out great!  I am sure the teacher will love it!


----------



## dianemom2

Also, I forgot to ask but my older dd was asking me if we could make a blanket out of some of her souvenir t-shirts. Has anybody done that?  How did you make it?  She probably has about 10 t-shirts now and I'd love to able to continue adding to it.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Also, I forgot to ask but my older dd was asking me if we could make a blanket out of some of her souvenir t-shirts. Has anybody done that?  How did you make it?  She probably has about 10 t-shirts now and I'd love to able to continue adding to it.



Here is a quilt tut:
http://www.lilblueboo.com/2012/04/a-t-shirt-quilt-a-tutorial.html

And a blanket:
http://youresomartha.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/t-shirt-blanket-tutorial/

Just google t shirt blanket and a bunch show up -- I also have seen scarfs and pants made out of t-shirt pieces and they are really cute.  I am saving all of my dd's horse t-shirts to make her something.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Here is a quilt tut:
> http://www.lilblueboo.com/2012/04/a-t-shirt-quilt-a-tutorial.html
> 
> And a blanket:
> http://youresomartha.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/t-shirt-blanket-tutorial/
> 
> Just google t shirt blanket and a bunch show up -- I also have seen scarfs and pants made out of t-shirt pieces and they are really cute.  I am saving all of my dd's horse t-shirts to make her something.


Thanks!  I will check out the links.  Saving your dd's horse shirts is a cute idea.  When my girls were little I did a couple of really cute horse shirts for them with an appliqued horse and the tail was made out of ribbon pieces.


Here is another one of my scrap creations.  The Hawaiian print started out as one of my t-shirts and so did the orange part of the dress.  They both got little holes in them but there was a lot of good fabric left.  The hot pink fabric was a nightie of mine that shrank up to be too small the first time I wore it.  I only used about 1/2 of it on this dress so I will have some left for something else soon.


----------



## aboveH20

4monkeys said:


> I too, feel the same way as my DH is a bubblehead!!!  Submarines is all we know...so the planes and big ships do nothing for me!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my bag!



I never got around to it, but I was always going to make a t-shirt (which of course he wouldn't have worn) with the big Superman S logo and underneath put 

I'm a submariner
What's your super power?



VBAndrea said:


> I have to laugh at that b/c I know what her dh does!
> 
> Heather Sue has this applique:
> http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:mode=product&product=5052953
> 
> Looks just like the Navy subs if you ask me



SHHHHHHHHH I hope this isn't classified information, but US Navy subs DO NOT have windows!!!






tinkbell13 said:


> I'm still around, lurking mainly as we have been super busy at work and race season just started and that means 5.5 months of crazy time. No problem with pictures. Here is a picture of the shirts and one of them in action as we wait for the bus on the first day!



Wow.  So simple but so dramatic.  I  them.




SallyfromDE said:


> I went to a floriani seminar and it was really very good. They mentioned that you should "always" use a water soluable on the top. And not to press, as the stitches will be pressed down. You should use your steamer a few inches away and use steam to fluff up the stitches.



Good to know on both counts.  I reminds me of when I went to the quilting group in the winter they told me there's difference between ironing and pressing.  Don't know how I got to be this old without knowing that before. 

Thanks for sharing the tips.






VBAndrea said:


> *CHERYL*
> Your name seems to keep appearing in red today.  I bought some Floriani this morning.  It was $12.70 for a roll of 10 yards x 12 inches.  I will get 42 shirts out of that so it's less than 50¢ a shirt.  I don't think that's bad at all.  Again, I have no idea what the standard stabilizers at Joann's cost.



That's not bad.  Since it looks like we'll be canceling our AK cruise, I might be able to afford a roll (or 645 rolls, I just did the math).






4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



I LOVE the bright colors.  Looks great!






miprender said:


> I don't change my needles as often as I should either. But I remember Aimee G saying she changes hers after every design



I have a feeling I'm being pennywise and pound foolish, but I hate to change needles.

 <----- wallet permanently glued shut




dianemom2 said:


> Also, I forgot to ask but my older dd was asking me if we could make a blanket out of some of her souvenir t-shirts. Has anybody done that?  How did you make it?  She probably has about 10 t-shirts now and I'd love to able to continue adding to it.



I made my son one a couple years ago.  Twist my arm and I'll post a photo -- from a distance.  I'll see if I can find the directions I used.


----------



## cerberus

NEVERMIND, was reading through a the last few threads I missed and found something I can buy from Heather Sue that will work perfectly!!

I decided to have my mom embroider a shirt for my DD that says” Star Wars" to go with a cute star wars skirt I bought her on Etsy.
Does anyone know of a lettering that is similar to Star Wars that I could use?

Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

dianemom2 said:


> Also, I forgot to ask but my older dd was asking me if we could make a blanket out of some of her souvenir t-shirts. Has anybody done that?  How did you make it?  She probably has about 10 t-shirts now and I'd love to able to continue adding to it.



I made one. I cut the shirts all to the same size and put a interfacing on the back that is for knit fabrics. The tutorial given should be more help then me trying to explain it. It was pretty easy.


----------



## teacher1717

4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



.[/QUOTE]

i love love love this bag.  I'm a little jealous that no one has ever made me one.  I guess I'll have to learn to make my own.


----------



## GlassSlippers

VBAndrea: The Beatles sang a song about someone named Prudence? There goes that idea! I'm probably the only person in the world, but I really, really dislike the Beatles.Perhaps Hermione or Minerva instead. What do you think?

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> That's not bad.  Since it looks like we'll be canceling our AK cruise, I might be able to afford a roll (or 645 rolls, I just did the math).
> 
> I made my son one a couple years ago.  Twist my arm and I'll post a photo -- from a distance.  I'll see if I can find the directions I used.



Sorry you are going to have to cancel your cruise.  Will you re-book it?  The cruise travel agency that I  always use is having a HUGE Memorial Day sale and there were some awesome deals to Alaska.  I wish we could afford to go again.

I'd love to see your t-shirt quilt!



SallyfromDE said:


> I made one. I cut the shirts all to the same size and put a interfacing on the back that is for knit fabrics. The tutorial given should be more help then me trying to explain it. It was pretty easy.


I really liked the second tutorial that Andrea posted.  Do you have a picture of your quilt?


----------



## Sally

smile5sunshine said:


> Hi and WELCOME! I am a VEEEEERRRY slow sewer too. Some of these gals sew circles around me! Can't wait for you to post pictures of your outfits!  Oh I hope you have a fantastic time together! I am a little on the crazy side, but I am hoping that one day we can do a camping trip at FW!!! it sounds like so much fun!


I finally got hubby to sit down and work out a general plan of attack for his first trip. He said " Don't you know where we are suppose to go?" He isn't helpful.  We did get a PIN for free dining, and I am afraid he is going to switch me from FW to ASMo and get the DxDP.. then I get to plan dining too.  The up-side is more sewing opportunities for me.



VBAndrea said:


> Now I am hungry for ham   You're actually not too far form Amy and me.  But truth be told, I don't think I've ever been to Smithfield.
> 
> 
> We always drive -- I love having a car there.  You will have to let me know how you like the camping.  I think that is the only way I could ever get dh to go back.  But I prefer a resort!



This is the first time without park hoppers so I am scared of missing a second in the park, so driving will be key to reducing stress and hopfully he will enjoy the trip more.



HS3kids said:


> Hi Sally   I am new to the board too, (and to sewing).. wayyyy back I posted my first quilt, and now I have skirts, tote bags and quilts all going (yet nothing finished yet  )  I have so many ideas from this board, and wish I could quit work so I would have more time   Welcome!


 I learned to quilt over 30 years ago and I slowly adapted to clothing sewing.  I crochet, embroidery, needlepoint and quilt.  I seem to always have a project going    The ladies at my fabric store can't believe I graduated from nursing school and still kept up in the block exchange.


----------



## Sally

My husband doesn't really have a favorite Disney character or movie, which is wrecking havoc with my shirt making for the upcoming trip.  Any one suggest some all purpose characters or designs suitable for a hubby's first trip?    I remember seeing a First Trip design somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. That could be sort of all purpose. Was thinking Donald, since they both have a short temper.


----------



## PrincessMickey

4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



Looks great! I'm sure it will be very much appreciated!



Sally said:


> My husband doesn't really have a favorite Disney character or movie, which is wrecking havoc with my shirt making for the upcoming trip.  Any one suggest some all purpose characters or designs suitable for a hubby's first trip?    I remember seeing a First Trip design somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. That could be sort of all purpose. Was thinking Donald, since they both have a short temper.


I would just go with Mickey if I were you.


----------



## Sandi S

Sally said:


> My husband doesn't really have a favorite Disney character or movie, which is wrecking havoc with my shirt making for the upcoming trip.  Any one suggest some all purpose characters or designs suitable for a hubby's first trip?    I remember seeing a First Trip design somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. That could be sort of all purpose. Was thinking Donald, since they both have a short temper.




Heather Sue has a set with 5 different "emotions" of Mickey - really fun!


----------



## PrincessMickey

I need some opinions and be forewarned the following pictures are horrible but I have no one at home to take a pic. I got the bridesmaid dress in so I was working on the sash today. I know the bow doesn't look that great but it's kinda hard tying it on yourself What our your thoughts? Do the tails look too shorts? Does it look too narrow in the front? We will probably have to pin in to the dress because the satin is slippery and the sash doesn't want to stay in place. Thank you for all your help and opinions. I sent these to my soon to be sis in law but I know it will be at least a few days before she gets back to me and I want to be done with these as soon as possible.


----------



## PurpleEars

Sally said:


> He has to go this time, since its a just me and him trip..  He doesn't like to fly, and on previous trips we would fly.  This trip we are driving since we are staying at FW and will have all the camping stuff with us.  He is a truck driver and driving to Disney will make him feel comfortable.   If he would have confessed that long ago he wouldn't have missed so many great trips.



I really hope that both of you will have a good trip and he will see why we like Disney World so much.



tinkbell13 said:


> I'm still around, lurking mainly as we have been super busy at work and race season just started and that means 5.5 months of crazy time. No problem with pictures. Here is a picture of the shirts and one of them in action as we wait for the bus on the first day!



Wow! They look great! I wonder if I can manage to squeeze something like that in for our August trip. My biggest challenge is that I already have 5 dresses to take! I only have so much space in the suitcase!



tricia said:


> Nannye - I don't remember if you have an embroidery machine or not, if not, last time I was at Disney I didn't have one either, and I did these.



These shirts look great too!



smile5sunshine said:


> There was someone (maybe Diane??) who did Gingham western style shirts with the bullseye (with the grass stained hooves) on the back that turned out SUPER cute. Right now Hobby Lobby also has some "cow poke" children's fabric that is cute. AND I know that Riley Blake put out some super cute western type fabric. i think it's been discontinued, but there should still be some floating around etsy or ebay. HTH!
> Sunshine



Hmmm, grass stained hooves, that rings a bell! Were you referring to these?












4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



That bag looks fantastic! I am sure the teacher will like it!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is another one of my scrap creations.  The Hawaiian print started out as one of my t-shirts and so did the orange part of the dress.  They both got little holes in them but there was a lot of good fabric left.  The hot pink fabric was a nightie of mine that shrank up to be too small the first time I wore it.  I only used about 1/2 of it on this dress so I will have some left for something else soon.



Your creations are always so beautiful!



aboveH20 said:


> That's not bad.  Since it looks like we'll be canceling our AK cruise, I might be able to afford a roll (or 645 rolls, I just did the math).



Oh I am sorry to hear that you will likely cancel your cruise. 



Sally said:


> My husband doesn't really have a favorite Disney character or movie, which is wrecking havoc with my shirt making for the upcoming trip.  Any one suggest some all purpose characters or designs suitable for a hubby's first trip?    I remember seeing a First Trip design somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. That could be sort of all purpose. Was thinking Donald, since they both have a short temper.



Heather has a "first trip" design. I wonder if something more generic like the 4 parks logo or "4 parks, 1 world" wording would work too.


----------



## Sally

PrincessMickey said:


> Looks great! I'm sure it will be very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> I would just go with Mickey if I were you.





Sandi S said:


> Heather Sue has a set with 5 different "emotions" of Mickey - really fun!





PurpleEars said:


> I really hope that both of you will have a good trip and he will see why we like Disney World so much.
> 
> 
> Heather has a "first trip" design. I wonder if something more generic like the 4 parks logo or "4 parks, 1 world" wording would work too.





Thank you thank you .. The HeatherSue is the one I was looking for, I think I will try several different designs for our time, and he can pick what he likes before I create his shirts


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!  I will check out the links.  Saving your dd's horse shirts is a cute idea.  When my girls were little I did a couple of really cute horse shirts for them with an appliqued horse and the tail was made out of ribbon pieces.
> 
> 
> Here is another one of my scrap creations.  The Hawaiian print started out as one of my t-shirts and so did the orange part of the dress.  They both got little holes in them but there was a lot of good fabric left.  The hot pink fabric was a nightie of mine that shrank up to be too small the first time I wore it.  I only used about 1/2 of it on this dress so I will have some left for something else soon.


The dress is really cute!  I keep wanting to make my dd an Olivia with short sleeves for the summer, but I need better summer prints and am not buying fabric   I've also been doing loads of embroidery and not a lot of sewing.  I'm doing some more shirts for Amy right now, I did a BG and I made dd an outfit using one of the denim skirts I got at Walmart for $1.50.  I guess I need to post pics of that!

I don't think I've seen a horse design with ribbons -- dd would love that!  As long as it's not babyish looking -- she's past the My Little Pony stage.  I did see a shirt on etsy like that but I figured it was done by hand.  If you know of any designers that have one please let me know.  I just got rainbow thread yesterday to do a unicorn shirt that she has been begging for in rainbow -- not sure what color shirt to put it on -- may have to buy something.




aboveH20 said:


> SHHHHHHHHH I hope this isn't classified information, but US Navy subs DO NOT have windows!!!
> 
> <----- wallet permanently glued shut


Quit giving out security info!  Next time I see you it will probably be on the national news as you are taken away in shackles for leaking top secret data.  Next thing you're going to tell me is that the Navy ships aren't yellow!

Wow -- we have a lot in common -- I have the same wallet 



teacher1717 said:


> .



i love love love this bag.  I'm a little jealous that no one has ever made me one.  I guess I'll have to learn to make my own.[/QUOTE]
I started making them last year for my kids teachers -- I gave them to them on Teacher's Day and give them an American Express gift card at the end of the year.  This year they just got a handmade bracelet for Teacher's Day and are getting the totes at the end of the year because money is tighter for us.  Likewise, neither teacher is coming back and I'm actually not so fond of dd's teacher (just her personality).  In the totes last year I put a bracelet, bookmark, coffee cozy, luggage tag and I swear there was one other small trinket but I can't recall what it was.  DD and DS shared the same teacher last year so I wanted to make it nicer and I also made one for ds's tutor -- she was over the moon with it b/c as a tutor (former teacher) I don't think people recognized her on teacher's day.



GlassSlippers said:


> VBAndrea: The Beatles sang a song about someone named Prudence? There goes that idea! I'm probably the only person in the world, but I really, really dislike the Beatles.Perhaps Hermione or Minerva instead. What do you think?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Actually, I quite disliked the Beatles as well.  DH loves them.  Last year he got the kids Beatles Rockband for Wii and they fell in love.  Since my kids adore them, I have now started to tolerate them.  But yes, there is a song called "Dear Prudence."  I quite like Hermione 



Sally said:


> I learned to quilt over 30 years ago and I slowly adapted to clothing sewing.  I crochet, embroidery, needlepoint and quilt.  I seem to always have a project going    The ladies at my fabric store can't believe I graduated from nursing school and still kept up in the block exchange.


I used to be an RN too!  I worked full time in ICU for 5 years and part time all through grad school.  I absolutely hated it!  



Sally said:


> My husband doesn't really have a favorite Disney character or movie, which is wrecking havoc with my shirt making for the upcoming trip.  Any one suggest some all purpose characters or designs suitable for a hubby's first trip?    I remember seeing a First Trip design somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. That could be sort of all purpose. Was thinking Donald, since they both have a short temper.


I see you have gotten a lot of good suggestions.  I was going to suggest anyone from the fab five and we saw Chip and Dale at 3 of the 4 parks as well.  I think park shirts such as the Epcot logo or AK logo would work well as would the four parks shirt.  Just peruse Heather Sue's website and you will find plenty.



PrincessMickey said:


> I need some opinions and be forewarned the following pictures are horrible but I have no one at home to take a pic. I got the bridesmaid dress in so I was working on the sash today. I know the bow doesn't look that great but it's kinda hard tying it on yourself What our your thoughts? Do the tails look too shorts? Does it look too narrow in the front? We will probably have to pin in to the dress because the satin is slippery and the sash doesn't want to stay in place. Thank you for all your help and opinions. I sent these to my soon to be sis in law but I know it will be at least a few days before she gets back to me and I want to be done with these as soon as possible.


I would try one wider in the front and with longer tails -- though I don't think you can go too wide with the ruching on the one side.  I was picturing a deeper pink -- that almost has a salmon tone to it.  It looks really nice on you though


----------



## SallyfromDE

dianemom2 said:


> Sorry you are going to have to cancel your cruise.  Will you re-book it?  The cruise travel agency that I  always use is having a HUGE Memorial Day sale and there were some awesome deals to Alaska.  I wish we could afford to go again.
> 
> I'd love to see your t-shirt quilt!
> 
> 
> I really liked the second tutorial that Andrea posted.  Do you have a picture of your quilt?



Sadly, I don't. I used all my old Disney shirts. I found a Youtube video that might help you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE3jqR2N4KA

I used a purchased pattern similar to the first quilt. To make it very easy, I sewed all my outside edges leaving part of one end open and turned it inside out. In the center of each of the points, I used a curved needle with all strands of embroider floss. Down and back up and knotted the thread. That kept if from shifting around. No real quilting involved.


----------



## dianemom2

Sally said:


> My husband doesn't really have a favorite Disney character or movie, which is wrecking havoc with my shirt making for the upcoming trip.  Any one suggest some all purpose characters or designs suitable for a hubby's first trip?    I remember seeing a First Trip design somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. That could be sort of all purpose. Was thinking Donald, since they both have a short temper.


Glitzystitches has that cute Disney design that somebody posted either yesterday or the day before.  I've also seen a design that looks like a security badge and says something like "Princess Protection Agent".  Of course, you can't wrong with a traditional Mickey head.  My husband isn't willing to wear the appliqued shirts but he is fine with the Mickey head tie dyes.



PrincessMickey said:


>


I think I'd make the sash twice as long and twice as wide.  Instead of pinning the sashes, why don't you use a couple of stitches on each side of the dress and lightly tack them onto it.  That way you don't have to worry about pins opening up on you.




VBAndrea said:


> The dress is really cute!  I keep wanting to make my dd an Olivia with short sleeves for the summer, but I need better summer prints and am not buying fabric   I've also been doing loads of embroidery and not a lot of sewing.  I'm doing some more shirts for Amy right now, I did a BG and I made dd an outfit using one of the denim skirts I got at Walmart for $1.50.  I guess I need to post pics of that!
> 
> I don't think I've seen a horse design with ribbons -- dd would love that!  As long as it's not babyish looking -- she's past the My Little Pony stage.  I did see a shirt on etsy like that but I figured it was done by hand.  If you know of any designers that have one please let me know.  I just got rainbow thread yesterday to do a unicorn shirt that she has been begging for in rainbow -- not sure what color shirt to put it on -- may have to buy something.



Well, my dress was made with 2 t-shirts and a nightie.  Maybe  you can find one of your t-shirts that you are tired of and combine it with some of your other fabrics to make something summery.  You definitely need to post pictures of your BG items and the denim skirt outfit.  

It has been a couple of years since I did the horse designs with the ribbons.  My dd was about the same age as your dd when I made them.  Here is a link to the designs that I used:
http://www.smartneedle.com/PONYAPP_SNA.html

I used the last design on the shirt.  It turned out cute.  I don't have any pictures of it though.  The rainbow unicorn shirt sounds like it will be cute.  I think I would match the shirt to one of the colors used in the thread but I might do white so that it stands out more. 


I missed getting Flora's shirts to comment on.  They are so cute Flora!  I love the Bulls Eye on the gingham shirts.

I want to head over to Joanns today.  One of my favorite ladies there told me that the clearance fabrics are going to be 1/2 off their clearance prices this weekend and the sale starts today.


----------



## graceesmom

PrincessMickey said:


> I need some opinions and be forewarned the following pictures are horrible but I have no one at home to take a pic. I got the bridesmaid dress in so I was working on the sash today. I know the bow doesn't look that great but it's kinda hard tying it on yourself What our your thoughts? Do the tails look too shorts? Does it look too narrow in the front? We will probably have to pin in to the dress because the satin is slippery and the sash doesn't want to stay in place. Thank you for all your help and opinions. I sent these to my soon to be sis in law but I know it will be at least a few days before she gets back to me and I want to be done with these as soon as possible.



I agree I would go a little wider in the front and just a tad longer for the tails.  The shape for the tails in the back looks perfect though.


----------



## mcraft17

I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...

My dd's yeti purse





My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..













I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!


----------



## tricia

4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



That is Awesome!! I also put the teachers name on the top in the same embroidery font last year, lol.



dianemom2 said:


> Smart that you change the size to fit the things that the teachers carry with them.  They must love your bags!



Yes, they are always well received, and my boys like it cause they see the teachers using them to tote stuff to and from school year after year.  

I have a really close friend who is a teacher in the same school board, and at one of the teacher conferences there was a big discussion on having one of my boys in their class means getting a cool bag, .  Then they were teasing my friend that she should ask for one, then sell to the highest bidder.



VBAndrea said:


> Here is a quilt tut:
> http://www.lilblueboo.com/2012/04/a-t-shirt-quilt-a-tutorial.html
> 
> And a blanket:
> http://youresomartha.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/t-shirt-blanket-tutorial/
> 
> Just google t shirt blanket and a bunch show up -- I also have seen scarfs and pants made out of t-shirt pieces and they are really cute.  I am saving all of my dd's horse t-shirts to make her something.



Thank you.  I am planning on doing these for my boys too.



dianemom2 said:


>



Super cute.  You are getting really creative with those knit dresses.



Sally said:


> This is the first time without park hoppers so I am scared of missing a second in the park, so driving will be key to reducing stress and hopfully he will enjoy the trip more.



I stopped using Hoppers a few trips ago, and have never regretted it.  Totally unnecessary in my opinion.




mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse



Super cute, and I love your embroidery designs.  I;m not brave enough to try making my own yet.


----------



## smile5sunshine

PrincessMickey said:


> I need some opinions and be forewarned the following pictures are horrible but I have no one at home to take a pic. I got the bridesmaid dress in so I was working on the sash today. I know the bow doesn't look that great but it's kinda hard tying it on yourself What our your thoughts? Do the tails look too shorts? Does it look too narrow in the front? We will probably have to pin in to the dress because the satin is slippery and the sash doesn't want to stay in place. Thank you for all your help and opinions. I sent these to my soon to be sis in law but I know it will be at least a few days before she gets back to me and I want to be done with these as soon as possible.



I agree with everyone else, I would make the sash MUCH wider. Looks good on you though!



PurpleEars said:


> Hmmm, grass stained hooves, that rings a bell! Were you referring to these?



YES YES!!! those are EXACTLY the ones I was thinking of. I thought these shirts were SO CUTE and fit the Hoop De Doo theme PERFECTLY!



VBAndrea said:


> I also bought some rainbow variegated embroidery thread by Floriani to try -- my dd wants her unicorn design stitched out in -- she has been requesting this ever since last summer when I made her a blue on gray unicorn.  And I bought some bobbin thread -- that was not cheap!



Oh I can't wait to see this rainbow unicorn design! I bet it's going to look awesome!



4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



YAY *pats you on the back* that bag looks GREAT! So glad it was so much easier to do without the zipper.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is another one of my scrap creations.  The Hawaiian print started out as one of my t-shirts and so did the orange part of the dress.  They both got little holes in them but there was a lot of good fabric left.  The hot pink fabric was a nightie of mine that shrank up to be too small the first time I wore it.  I only used about 1/2 of it on this dress so I will have some left for something else soon.





dianemom2 said:


> .I want to head over to Joanns today.  One of my favorite ladies there told me that the clearance fabrics are going to be 1/2 off their clearance prices this weekend and the sale starts today.



Diane, I am constantly impressed by your "scrap" creations! you do such a good job at mixing and matching the fabrics together and you always cut the pieces out in such a way so that it looks GOOD together. UGH, I SOOOO want to head out to Joann's today but I don't think I'll be able to until tomorrow because DH has work and then his first softball practice tonight so that means I'm solo parenting for the day. Normally I'd just take all the kiddos out and go, but I can't do that yet because our pup (who just had MAJOR surgery) still needs to be watched constantly to make sure he doesn't mess with his incision site.  Thankfully we go tomorrow to get the staples out, and I'm going to ask for one of those "cones of shame" as Dug would call it, so that I can leave the pup for short bits of time without worrying myself to death. 



GlassSlippers said:


> VBAndrea: The Beatles sang a song about someone named Prudence? There goes that idea! I'm probably the only person in the world, but I really, really dislike the Beatles.Perhaps Hermione or Minerva instead. What do you think?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



HA HA Lori, I will join you and Andrea in the "Beatles haters" club. I just never got into any of their stuff and everyone I know looks at me like I have two heads when I mention that I don't think they are that great. *ducks to avoid any stray tomatoes or rocks being thrown here by all the people who adore the Beatles*



Sally said:


> My husband doesn't really have a favorite Disney character or movie, which is wrecking havoc with my shirt making for the upcoming trip.  Any one suggest some all purpose characters or designs suitable for a hubby's first trip?    I remember seeing a First Trip design somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. That could be sort of all purpose. Was thinking Donald, since they both have a short temper.



Well, I just LOVE Donald so I think I would go with at least ONE shirt featuring my favorite duck. BUT if he's not really a character guy, then I think doing something park based would work OR mixing it up and doing several different "boy" characters (Mickey, Goofy, Donald, etc.)





mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!



wow great job on the designs! I think the yeti bag is so cute! Hope you have a FANTASTIC trip!


*EDIT* Oh I almost forgot! Yesterday I cut out the top for my DD's Jessie outfit. hopefully I will get some sewing time in tonight. I've been pouring over the instructions for the top (it's McCall's 6022) as it will only be my 3rd time working from a commercial pattern (the 1st time was a DISASTER, but that's because I didn't use the right seam allowance, 2nd time went much better but I made the wrong size so it didn't fit-too big).  I think I understand everything though, and hopefully it will sew up really quickly. 

Sunshine


----------



## RMAMom

4monkeys said:


> drive by posting again... gotta get dinner going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVED how much easier without the zipper! So proud of this.



I love the fabric, what a beautiful teachers gift.



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks!  I will check out the links.  Saving your dd's horse shirts is a cute idea.  When my girls were little I did a couple of really cute horse shirts for them with an appliqued horse and the tail was made out of ribbon pieces.
> 
> 
> Here is another one of my scrap creations.  The Hawaiian print started out as one of my t-shirts and so did the orange part of the dress.  They both got little holes in them but there was a lot of good fabric left.  The hot pink fabric was a nightie of mine that shrank up to be too small the first time I wore it.  I only used about 1/2 of it on this dress so I will have some left for something else soon.



That looks great. I would really like to learn to work with knit and using old Ts may be a great way to do it.



aboveH20 said:


> That's not bad.  Since it looks like we'll be canceling our AK cruise, I might be able to afford a roll (or 645 rolls, I just did the math).



How are you feeling, are you swallowing easier. I am really sorry you may have to cancel your trip.



GlassSlippers said:


> VBAndrea: The Beatles sang a song about someone named Prudence? There goes that idea! I'm probably the only person in the world, but I really, really dislike the Beatles.Perhaps Hermione or Minerva instead. What do you think?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



You can add me to the club, I have never been a fan either. 



Sally said:


> My husband doesn't really have a favorite Disney character or movie, which is wrecking havoc with my shirt making for the upcoming trip.  Any one suggest some all purpose characters or designs suitable for a hubby's first trip?    I remember seeing a First Trip design somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. That could be sort of all purpose. Was thinking Donald, since they both have a short temper.



Mickey, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Mr. Incredible, or you could just stick with park logos.



PrincessMickey said:


> I need some opinions and be forewarned the following pictures are horrible but I have no one at home to take a pic. I got the bridesmaid dress in so I was working on the sash today. I know the bow doesn't look that great but it's kinda hard tying it on yourself What our your thoughts? Do the tails look too shorts? Does it look too narrow in the front? We will probably have to pin in to the dress because the satin is slippery and the sash doesn't want to stay in place. Thank you for all your help and opinions. I sent these to my soon to be sis in law but I know it will be at least a few days before she gets back to me and I want to be done with these as soon as possible.



I think the sash should be two or three times wider than it is now and I would want the tails to go pretty close to the hem of the dress.



mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!



Everything looks great! What program are you using to digitize?


----------



## GlassSlippers

Just a quick question: are 8x8 sheets of stabilizer too small for a 5x7 hoop?

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## PrincessMickey

VBAndrea said:


> I would try one wider in the front and with longer tails -- though I don't think you can go too wide with the ruching on the one side.  I was picturing a deeper pink -- that almost has a salmon tone to it.  It looks really nice on you though


Thank you. I started small because I wasn't sure how it would look. I was thinking the same thing, it needs to be longer in the back. I will try to work on round 2 later today.



graceesmom said:


> I agree I would go a little wider in the front and just a tad longer for the tails.  The shape for the tails in the back looks perfect though.


Thank you!



mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!



Everything looks great!! I love the Yeti!



RMAMom said:


> I think the sash should be two or three times wider than it is now and I would want the tails to go pretty close to the hem of the dress.



Thank you very much for your input. I'm going to try round 2 today. When I was looking at pictures online of dresses with sashes I saw alot of pictures from the front but very few had pictures of the back so it was hard to see what they actually looked like.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

mcraft17 said:


> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..



Is this a simplicity pattern? I just bought a backpack pattern by simplicity for our trip Its been so complicated to figure out.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## thebeesknees

TinkerbelleMom said:


> When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.



I used this pattern for Lisa's gowns - there is an adult pattern on the site. I added about 10 inches to the bottom because it looked super short to me when I held it up to my son. It went together VERY quickly (about an hour total). The longest part was making the ties, because I didn't have any twill tape, so I made ties out of the scraps. I'll be praying for Amanda.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.



Oh no, that is terrible! I'm so sorry for you coworker. I know I've seen gown patterns online (I bookmarked some).  Let us know if you get something set up for her. Did you post on FB too?


----------



## RMAMom

TinkerbelleMom said:


> When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.





thebeesknees said:


> I used this pattern for Lisa's gowns - there is an adult pattern on the site. I added about 10 inches to the bottom because it looked super short to me when I held it up to my son. It went together VERY quickly (about an hour total). The longest part was making the ties, because I didn't have any twill tape, so I made ties out of the scraps. I'll be praying for Amanda.



I am very sorry to hear about your coworker's daughter. I used the same pattern posted above, in fact, I am pretty sure we all used the adult pattern on that site. It went together pretty quickly and used about 3 yards of fabric.



teresajoy said:


> Oh no, that is terrible! I'm so sorry for you coworker. I know I've seen gown patterns online (I bookmarked some).  Let us know if you get something set up for her. Did you post on FB too?



Nice to "see" you! How was your school year, are you finished?


----------



## teresajoy

RMAMom said:


> Nice to "see" you! How was your school year, are you finished?


Thanks!!  We just got back from a two week vacation (Barbara's Wish Trip) so the girls have a bit more schooling to do. We'll take it easy over the summer though. Thanks for asking! (and remember me!!! )


----------



## TinkNH

TinkerbelleMom said:


> When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


  oh no! I hope the damage is minor and shes back on her feet soon!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Thanks for the super quick replies!  I'm glad to know they're quick and easy to make.  I kind of thought they might be since there not all that fitted. 

My friend is the type of person who always does thoughtful things for everyone, and seems to have the worst luck for bad things happening to her, yet still keeps a cheery attitude towards life.   This seems like a small thing I can do for her in return.


----------



## dianemom2

mcraft17 said:


> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!


Super purse and I just love your backpack.  It turned out so great!  Your designs are awesome!



smile5sunshine said:


> Diane, I am constantly impressed by your "scrap" creations! you do such a good job at mixing and matching the fabrics together and you always cut the pieces out in such a way so that it looks GOOD together. UGH, I SOOOO want to head out to Joann's today but I don't think I'll be able to until tomorrow because DH has work and then his first softball practice tonight so that means I'm solo parenting for the day. Normally I'd just take all the kiddos out and go, but I can't do that yet because our pup (who just had MAJOR surgery) still needs to be watched constantly to make sure he doesn't mess with his incision site.  Thankfully we go tomorrow to get the staples out, and I'm going to ask for one of those "cones of shame" as Dug would call it, so that I can leave the pup for short bits of time without worrying myself to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Oh I almost forgot! Yesterday I cut out the top for my DD's Jessie outfit. hopefully I will get some sewing time in tonight. I've been pouring over the instructions for the top (it's McCall's 6022) as it will only be my 3rd time working from a commercial pattern (the 1st time was a DISASTER, but that's because I didn't use the right seam allowance, 2nd time went much better but I made the wrong size so it didn't fit-too big).  I think I understand everything though, and hopefully it will sew up really quickly.
> 
> Sunshine


I hope your pup is feeling much better.  I have to say that I bought less this year at the clearance sale than I did last year.  Last year I was able to get some nice coordinating prints.  I had planned to go when the store opened but it was one of those mornings when I had a bunch of phone calls to make.  When I got there I ran into a lady who had her cart completely filled with all the cute bolts of fabric from the clearance section.  And then bought almost all the fabric on every one of the bolts she had.  Oh well.  I still managed to spend around $60.  I got a few cute things including a Tiana print for $2 per yard.  I'm not sure what I will do with that but it might be good for a BG.

I hope that the Jessie outfit goes well.  I can't wait to see it.



RMAMom said:


> That looks great. I would really like to learn to work with knit and using old Ts may be a great way to do it.


That's what I did with the first couple of knit dresses that I made.  I used one of my old shirts for the first knit dress and then I hit K-mart when they had their ladies plus sized t-necks on clearance for $1.99 so I bought two of them and they became a dress and leggings.  I had wanted to learn to sew with knits for the longest time.  It was so intimidating because at the fabric store they are so expensive.  But they are super easy to sew with.



GlassSlippers said:


> Just a quick question: are 8x8 sheets of stabilizer too small for a 5x7 hoop?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


No, you really need something bigger.  That size won't leave you enough room at the top and bottom of the hoop.  



TinkerbelleMom said:


> The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.


I see that your question about where to find the gown pattern was answered.  I wanted to say that it is a great idea to make her some cute hospital gowns.  They come together really, really quickly.  I "helped" a friend sew one for her father.  She'd never sewn anything before and it took us about 1 1/2 hours.  If I was sewing alone, I could have finished it in half that time.  I hope that Amanda has a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.

My camera bag







Inside the bag and the ticket pocket on the strap







Wallet and small zipper bag







Tote bag







neck pillow and Disboard tag for my bag.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

DisneyLand stuff continued.  This is what I made for my DD.


































ETA: Sorry for the photo overload.  I didn't realize I had so many!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Well, my dress was made with 2 t-shirts and a nightie.  Maybe  you can find one of your t-shirts that you are tired of and combine it with some of your other fabrics to make something summery.  You definitely need to post pictures of your BG items and the denim skirt outfit.
> 
> It has been a couple of years since I did the horse designs with the ribbons.  My dd was about the same age as your dd when I made them.  Here is a link to the designs that I used:
> http://www.smartneedle.com/PONYAPP_SNA.html
> 
> I want to head over to Joanns today.  One of my favorite ladies there told me that the clearance fabrics are going to be 1/2 off their clearance prices this weekend and the sale starts today.


Good idea to go through my old t-shirts!  

Thanks for the pony links -- I will show them to dd.  These are the ones I saw on etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/81195076/wild-horses-shaggy-pony-spring-ribbon?ref=fp_recently_viewed_0

I had no clue clearance was 1/2 price -- grrr!  I was going to go today but dh took the day off work so we went biking instead.  Maybe I can sneak over this evening.  I wanted to stock up on some flannel too.  I'm really not supposed to be buying fabric, but I get the 20% military discount too so what's a girl to do?  I'm not too worried about the clearance though -- our Joann's has horrible prices on clearance fabrics -- I usually find something cheaper on the non clearance bolts with a coupon or sale prices.  



mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!


Super designs!!!  If you don't already sell you need to start selling your designs!



smile5sunshine said:


> Diane, I am constantly impressed by your "scrap" creations! you do such a good job at mixing and matching the fabrics together and you always cut the pieces out in such a way so that it looks GOOD together. UGH, I SOOOO want to head out to Joann's today but I don't think I'll be able to until tomorrow because DH has work and then his first softball practice tonight so that means I'm solo parenting for the day. Normally I'd just take all the kiddos out and go, but I can't do that yet because our pup (who just had MAJOR surgery) still needs to be watched constantly to make sure he doesn't mess with his incision site.  Thankfully we go tomorrow to get the staples out, and I'm going to ask for one of those "cones of shame" as Dug would call it, so that I can leave the pup for short bits of time without worrying myself to death.
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA Lori, I will join you and Andrea in the "Beatles haters" club. I just never got into any of their stuff and everyone I know looks at me like I have two heads when I mention that I don't think they are that great. *ducks to avoid any stray tomatoes or rocks being thrown here by all the people who adore the Beatles*
> 
> Sunshine


I never made it to Joann's either -- see above post to Diane.  I shouldn't be buying things anyway.  But then again I'm thinking maybe I can go tonight.

What kind of dog do you have?  I hope he proudly wears his cone of shame.

And for being a non-Beatle fan I have made too many Beatle clothes and own a set of Beatle embroidery designs -- I'm outnumbered 3 to 1 in this house.  Actually 5 to 1, my dogs were required to have Beatle's names by our breeder because the dame was Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds.  I can't win!  



GlassSlippers said:


> Just a quick question: are 8x8 sheets of stabilizer too small for a 5x7 hoop?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Too small!  I even cut my sheets 8.5 inches for the 5" width and it doesn't give much extra room.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


I see you already got the link -- we all used the adult pattern.  We made them for a tall 9 y/o.  I used 2.5 yards to add a little to the length because Judy (the mom) preferred them on the long side.  I think with the 2.5 yards it extended the length about 4 inches.  I also used bias tape for one instead of the twill tape -- I wasn't too happy with the twill tape -- it seemed too thin to me.

My prayers to Amanda and her family.  A broken neck sounds very scary. Please let us know how she is doing once you find out.  She will have a long road ahead of her.




teresajoy said:


> Thanks!!  We just got back from a two week vacation (Barbara's Wish Trip) so the girls have a bit more schooling to do. We'll take it easy over the summer though. Thanks for asking! (and remember me!!! )


Please share with us how the trip went!!!  Pictures????



dianemom2 said:


> I hope your pup is feeling much better.  I have to say that I bought less this year at the clearance sale than I did last year.  Last year I was able to get some nice coordinating prints.  I had planned to go when the store opened but it was one of those mornings when I had a bunch of phone calls to make.  When I got there I ran into a lady who had her cart completely filled with all the cute bolts of fabric from the clearance section.  And then bought almost all the fabric on every one of the bolts she had.  Oh well.  I still managed to spend around $60.  I got a few cute things including a Tiana print for $2 per yard.  I'm not sure what I will do with that but it might be good for a BG.



Now you are making me wonder if it's even worth going.  I'll peruse the flyer again while ds is at gymnastics and then decide.



HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag and the ticket pocket on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck pillow and Disboard tag for my bag.


Super!  I love the Mickey on the bag!  I love all the little pockets and details as well.  I had too many pics to quote but love what you did for your dd too.  Hopefully D~ will come over and take a peek at your creations.


----------



## teresajoy

HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.



I love the Mickey camera bag!! Especially the spot for your card! And the Tink purse is so cute!!! Love it!! 



VBAndrea said:


> Please share with us how the trip went!!!  Pictures????



The trip was wonderful! Someone donated a stay at AKL for David and Barbara. Barbara absolutely LOVED it there! She is a very reserved person, but when she talks about AKL, her face lights up and she get very animated!!! She woke up every day at 6:30AM just so she could sit out on their balcony and watch them feed the animals. 

Someone also donated a photo session with Randy Chapman, so we had a lot of fun with him for an afternoon! I can't wait to see those pictures!!!

I have most of my pictures posted on FB. I know you aren't on there, so I'll have to get some pictures over here! I had thought about writing a TR, but I'm not sure when I'll have time. Maybe I can write up a short one. 

We even had a little Dis meet on May 7 at Bomas, that was fun, but it seems that no one really got many pictures!!! Bernadette, Tifani, and April were all there. April couldn't stay long, but it was so nice to meet her!

I think you should be able to see the album even if you aren't on FB:
Album I
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150821886638160.409079.677208159&type=3&l=0cb72941ac

and  Album II
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150836079878160.410365.677208159&type=3&l=73e037617c

I don't have all of our trip pictures up, but most of them, and all from when Barbara was there.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

VBAndrea said:


> Super!  I love the Mickey on the bag!  I love all the little pockets and details as well.  I had too many pics to quote but love what you did for your dd too.  Hopefully D~ will come over and take a peek at your creations.



Thank you.  The Mickey is actually cut from a reusable shopping bag that used to be sold at the Disney Store.  I have not done any machine embroidery before.  I recently inherited my MIL's Huskvarna, but it's old and I'm having trouble getting it set up.



teresajoy said:


> I love the Mickey camera bag!! Especially the spot for your card! And the Tink purse is so cute!!! Love it!!



Thank you!


----------



## cerberus

Love looking at all the pictures! I am sooo jealous of those that can sew! 
HockeyMom that Tinkerbell bag is awesome and I LOVE the Mickey camera bag!!

So does anyone know of any other downloadable embroidery sites for Star Wars designs? PM me if you would rather not post!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Good idea to go through my old t-shirts!
> 
> Thanks for the pony links -- I will show them to dd.  These are the ones I saw on etsy:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/81195076/wild-horses-shaggy-pony-spring-ribbon?ref=fp_recently_viewed_0
> 
> I had no clue clearance was 1/2 price -- grrr!  I was going to go today but dh took the day off work so we went biking instead.  Maybe I can sneak over this evening.  I wanted to stock up on some flannel too.  I'm really not supposed to be buying fabric, but I get the 20% military discount too so what's a girl to do?  I'm not too worried about the clearance though -- our Joann's has horrible prices on clearance fabrics -- I usually find something cheaper on the non clearance bolts with a coupon or sale prices.
> 
> 
> Now you are making me wonder if it's even worth going.  I'll peruse the flyer again while ds is at gymnastics and then decide.



I am busy so I am not quoting everybody right now.   I'll come back and do some more later.

Andrea, you should stop in your Joanns.  I did pretty well on the prices.  I think the most expensive fabric I bought was $4.50 per yard plus my 10% off and it was a knit with a pattern, usually $14.99 per yard at JOanns.  There was lots of flannel left for $4 per hard, plus 1/2 off plus your extra 20%. Our store was just cleaned out by that one lady.  She told me that she has a granddaughter who lives with her because the mom is a drug addict.  She sews most of the gd's clothes in order to save money.  The things I got were cute and I am sure I will use them.  There were other things I could have bought but I wasn't sure I loved them.


----------



## TinkNH

HockeyMomNH said:


> DisneyLand stuff continued.  This is what I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the photo overload.  I didn't realize I had so many!



Love the bags..your bags too..and esp the small tink one  
I am in NH too


----------



## PrincessMickey

HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag and the ticket pocket on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck pillow and Disboard tag for my bag.



Love everything you made especially the camera bag, can I ask what patterns you used for this. I could really use a camera bag for several upcoming trips.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.



Sorry to hear about the accident. Prayers she heals quickly.


----------



## TinkNH

OK total newbie sewing question....

I am having trouble with finishing seams...

I learned how to do french seams, and thats how I have been finishing the sides of dd's dresses when i do them, so no raw edges, and i can sew the seam flat so shes not bothered by it (for those that dont know she has sensory integration dysfunction0  
Well i just learned how to make ruffles, and want to do the bottom trim on the next dress as a ruffle,...but french seaming it makes a rather awkward bump that makes the ruffle hang funny...  how do i do that?  How do you sew a ruffle to the bottom of something without it just being ugly raw seams inside?  i am sure the answer is something simple..or i am doing the ruffles wrong...but i am completely perplexed at the moment


----------



## RMAMom

HockeyMomNH said:


> DisneyLand stuff continued.  This is what I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the photo overload.  I didn't realize I had so many!



Everything looks fantastic! I love the fabric you used for the camera bag and can I ask where you got the Mickey Head clasp for the tinkerbell coin purse?



teresajoy said:


> The trip was wonderful! Someone donated a stay at AKL for David and Barbara. Barbara absolutely LOVED it there! She is a very reserved person, but when she talks about AKL, her face lights up and she get very animated!!! She woke up every day at 6:30AM just so she could sit out on their balcony and watch them feed the animals.
> 
> Someone also donated a photo session with Randy Chapman, so we had a lot of fun with him for an afternoon! I can't wait to see those pictures!!!
> 
> I have most of my pictures posted on FB. I know you aren't on there, so I'll have to get some pictures over here! I had thought about writing a TR, but I'm not sure when I'll have time. Maybe I can write up a short one.
> 
> We even had a little Dis meet on May 7 at Bomas, that was fun, but it seems that no one really got many pictures!!! Bernadette, Tifani, and April were all there. April couldn't stay long, but it was so nice to meet her!
> 
> I think you should be able to see the album even if you aren't on FB:
> Album I
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150821886638160.409079.677208159&type=3&l=0cb72941ac
> 
> and  Album II
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150836079878160.410365.677208159&type=3&l=73e037617c
> 
> I don't have all of our trip pictures up, but most of them, and all from when Barbara was there.


Thanks for sharing the pictures with us, it looks like everyone had a great time! A lot of great memories made!


----------



## Teamtori

HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag and the ticket pocket on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck pillow and Disboard tag for my bag.



They are all so great! Did you use a pattern for the neck pillow? I would love to make one. I'm so impressed!


----------



## Teamtori

Hi all..had a rough day with my Tori last night. She ended up with a 103.8 temperature in the ER last night. Luckily, we were able to go home after a lot of fluids and antibiotics.






Here are my latest projects:

Teacher gifts for the kid's teachers...






Cloth diaper for my niece...






Cat in the Hat peekaboo skirt...


----------



## Disneymom1218

TinkNH said:


> OK total newbie sewing question....
> 
> I am having trouble with finishing seams...
> 
> I learned how to do french seams, and thats how I have been finishing the sides of dd's dresses when i do them, so no raw edges, and i can sew the seam flat so shes not bothered by it (for those that dont know she has sensory integration dysfunction0
> Well i just learned how to make ruffles, and want to do the bottom trim on the next dress as a ruffle,...but french seaming it makes a rather awkward bump that makes the ruffle hang funny...  how do i do that?  How do you sew a ruffle to the bottom of something without it just being ugly raw seams inside?  i am sure the answer is something simple..or i am doing the ruffles wrong...but i am completely perplexed at the moment


both of my DDs 9 and almost 8 have Sensory Processing Disorder, I sew Satin Ribbon or a piece of fabric over that raw edge so it does not rub them the wrong way. I hope this Helps.


----------



## mcraft17

RMAMom said:


> Everything looks great! What program are you using to digitize?



Free stitch era universal. I love it.


----------



## PurpleEars

PrincessMickey said:


> I need some opinions and be forewarned the following pictures are horrible but I have no one at home to take a pic. I got the bridesmaid dress in so I was working on the sash today. I know the bow doesn't look that great but it's kinda hard tying it on yourself What our your thoughts? Do the tails look too shorts? Does it look too narrow in the front? We will probably have to pin in to the dress because the satin is slippery and the sash doesn't want to stay in place. Thank you for all your help and opinions. I sent these to my soon to be sis in law but I know it will be at least a few days before she gets back to me and I want to be done with these as soon as possible.



I actually like the length of the bow, though I would make the sash part wider.



dianemom2 said:


> I missed getting Flora's shirts to comment on.  They are so cute Flora!  I love the Bulls Eye on the gingham shirts.



Thanks, like I said, I had a "conversation" with my machine since it gave me the wrong colour for the hooves!



mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!



Wow! Those bags are great. You should sell your designs if you aren't doing that already!



smile5sunshine said:


> *EDIT* Oh I almost forgot! Yesterday I cut out the top for my DD's Jessie outfit. hopefully I will get some sewing time in tonight. I've been pouring over the instructions for the top (it's McCall's 6022) as it will only be my 3rd time working from a commercial pattern (the 1st time was a DISASTER, but that's because I didn't use the right seam allowance, 2nd time went much better but I made the wrong size so it didn't fit-too big).  I think I understand everything though, and hopefully it will sew up really quickly.
> 
> Sunshine



Good luck with your sewing! I look forward to seeing the outfit!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.



Oh no! I am so sorry to hear about this accident. I will be praying for Amanda and her family. If there is anything our group can help, please let us know.



HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag



Those are some cute bags and neck pillows! I am sure both of you got lots of attention with those bags. I hope you had a great trip!



teresajoy said:


> The trip was wonderful! Someone donated a stay at AKL for David and Barbara. Barbara absolutely LOVED it there! She is a very reserved person, but when she talks about AKL, her face lights up and she get very animated!!! She woke up every day at 6:30AM just so she could sit out on their balcony and watch them feed the animals.
> 
> Someone also donated a photo session with Randy Chapman, so we had a lot of fun with him for an afternoon! I can't wait to see those pictures!!!
> 
> I have most of my pictures posted on FB. I know you aren't on there, so I'll have to get some pictures over here! I had thought about writing a TR, but I'm not sure when I'll have time. Maybe I can write up a short one.
> 
> We even had a little Dis meet on May 7 at Bomas, that was fun, but it seems that no one really got many pictures!!! Bernadette, Tifani, and April were all there. April couldn't stay long, but it was so nice to meet her!
> 
> I think you should be able to see the album even if you aren't on FB:
> Album I
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150821886638160.409079.677208159&type=3&l=0cb72941ac
> 
> and  Album II
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150836079878160.410365.677208159&type=3&l=73e037617c
> 
> I don't have all of our trip pictures up, but most of them, and all from when Barbara was there.



Oh my! Time flies as I didn't even realized that trip had occurred already. I still think of Barbara and her family from time to time, so I am glad to hear that they had a great time on the trip.



Teamtori said:


> Hi all..had a rough day with my Tori last night. She ended up with a 103.8 temperature in the ER last night. Luckily, we were able to go home after a lot of fluids and antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my latest projects:
> 
> Teacher gifts for the kid's teachers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloth diaper for my niece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat in the Hat peekaboo skirt...



How scary! I hope Tori is doing much better now. I really like the skirt that you made! Great job!


----------



## mcraft17

ItsyBitsy said:


> Is this a simplicity pattern? I just bought a backpack pattern by simplicity for our trip Its been so complicated to figure out.



It is a Simplicity #1823 Designed with Love by Sara. It was actually not that difficult although I have tried a different backpack pattern in the past and it was really complicated.


----------



## mcraft17

HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag and the ticket pocket on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck pillow and Disboard tag for my bag.



Ooh I really like your camera bag! What a great job!


----------



## TinkNH

Teamtori said:


> Hi all..had a rough day with my Tori last night. She ended up with a 103.8 temperature in the ER last night. Luckily, we were able to go home after a lot of fluids and antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my latest projects:
> 
> Teacher gifts for the kid's teachers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloth diaper for my niece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat in the Hat peekaboo skirt...




oh i hope shes feeling better!!! 

cute stuff...I LOVE the Suess skirt!


----------



## dianemom2

HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck pillow and Disboard tag for my bag.


Wow, everything looks great!  I love how you did the Mickey flap front out of a re-usable shopping bag.



Teamtori said:


> Hi all..had a rough day with my Tori last night. She ended up with a 103.8 temperature in the ER last night. Luckily, we were able to go home after a lot of fluids and antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my latest projects:
> 
> Teacher gifts for the kid's teachers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloth diaper for my niece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat in the Hat peekaboo skirt...


I hope your Tori is feeling better today!

Your new projects look great!


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> The trip was wonderful! Someone donated a stay at AKL for David and Barbara. Barbara absolutely LOVED it there! She is a very reserved person, but when she talks about AKL, her face lights up and she get very animated!!! She woke up every day at 6:30AM just so she could sit out on their balcony and watch them feed the animals.
> 
> Someone also donated a photo session with Randy Chapman, so we had a lot of fun with him for an afternoon! I can't wait to see those pictures!!!
> 
> I have most of my pictures posted on FB. I know you aren't on there, so I'll have to get some pictures over here! I had thought about writing a TR, but I'm not sure when I'll have time. Maybe I can write up a short one.
> 
> We even had a little Dis meet on May 7 at Bomas, that was fun, but it seems that no one really got many pictures!!! Bernadette, Tifani, and April were all there. April couldn't stay long, but it was so nice to meet her!
> 
> I think you should be able to see the album even if you aren't on FB:
> Album I
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150821886638160.409079.677208159&type=3&l=0cb72941ac
> 
> and  Album II
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150836079878160.410365.677208159&type=3&l=73e037617c
> 
> I don't have all of our trip pictures up, but most of them, and all from when Barbara was there.


I was able to see all the pics   Thanks for sharing them.  I  AKL -- I'd eat breakfast out on our balcony most every morning.

And I have to say, I want to kidnap Lydia and take her to Dis someday -- she looks like fun, fun, fun!  Tessa is looking as pretty as ever and Sawyer is really growing!  I also loved your family blue t-shirts.  There were tons of pics I wanted to comment on, but there were so many I can't even remember them all!  Loved Lydia's new Mickey ears!  Greet that you had a mini-Dismeet as well 



dianemom2 said:


> I am busy so I am not quoting everybody right now.   I'll come back and do some more later.
> 
> Andrea, you should stop in your Joanns.  I did pretty well on the prices.  I think the most expensive fabric I bought was $4.50 per yard plus my 10% off and it was a knit with a pattern, usually $14.99 per yard at JOanns.  There was lots of flannel left for $4 per hard, plus 1/2 off plus your extra 20%. Our store was just cleaned out by that one lady.  She told me that she has a granddaughter who lives with her because the mom is a drug addict.  She sews most of the gd's clothes in order to save money.  The things I got were cute and I am sure I will use them.  There were other things I could have bought but I wasn't sure I loved them.


Well, the last time Joann's had their clearance at 50% one of the ladies at the store told me someone came in and occupied a cutter for 1.5 hours buying mostly clearance fabrics.  Her bill at checkout was over $700!!!!!!!!  So I don't think your Joann's is the only one that gets cleaned out.  I may stop this morning though -- dh took the kids fishing.  I am first going to see what fabrics I do have for teacher's totes and go from there.  I want some Snow White fabric too but that doesn't go on sale until tomorrow morning   And Hancock doesn't have their discount until Monday 



Teamtori said:


> Hi all..had a rough day with my Tori last night. She ended up with a 103.8 temperature in the ER last night. Luckily, we were able to go home after a lot of fluids and antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my latest projects:
> 
> Teacher gifts for the kid's teachers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloth diaper for my niece...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat in the Hat peekaboo skirt...


Hope Tori had a restful night and is doing better today.

How I wish I knew how to make cloth diapers when my kids needed them -- I spent a small fortune in them and still have them in the attic b/c I hate to just give them away.  I actually need to contact my midwife and see if she can send an e-mail out to her expectant moms so maybe I could sell them.

The skirt is really cute!


----------



## micksmoma

HockeyMomNH said:


> DisneyLand stuff continued.  This is what I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the photo overload.  I didn't realize I had so many!


May I ask what pattern you used for the Tink bag?  I have a teen-age daughter who would love this style bag.


----------



## SallyfromDE

HockeyMomNH said:


> DisneyLand stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the photo overload.  I didn't realize I had so many!



Love overload!! I love every single thing!



TinkNH said:


> OK total newbie sewing question....
> 
> I am having trouble with finishing seams...
> 
> I learned how to do french seams, and thats how I have been finishing the sides of dd's dresses when i do them, so no raw edges, and i can sew the seam flat so shes not bothered by it (for those that dont know she has sensory integration dysfunction0
> Well i just learned how to make ruffles, and want to do the bottom trim on the next dress as a ruffle,...but french seaming it makes a rather awkward bump that makes the ruffle hang funny...  how do i do that?  How do you sew a ruffle to the bottom of something without it just being ugly raw seams inside?  i am sure the answer is something simple..or i am doing the ruffles wrong...but i am completely perplexed at the moment



Why don't you try ribbon? You could do wrong sides together, so the ribbon could be a decoration on the outside.


----------



## cogero

mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!



I am totally in love with your Yeti



TinkerbelleMom said:


> When I rejoined this party many pics of the gifted hospital gowns were being posted.  I arrived too late to take part in it, but thought it was an awesome idea.  The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.



Saying many prayers for your friend and family.



HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag and the ticket pocket on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck pillow and Disboard tag for my bag.



WOW WOW WOW everything is fantastic.

I have only been checking in once a day because I have been trying to be productive and you girls go and post 3 pages on me.


----------



## cogero

Teamtori

I wanted to say I am so sorry Tori wasn't feeling well, sending prayers.

I love your cat in the hat skirt.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

TinkNH said:


> Love the bags..your bags too..and esp the small tink one
> I am in NH too



 I'm in the Mt. Washington Valley.  Crazy traffic started up here this weekend.  I think it's going to be a busy summer season.



PrincessMickey said:


> Love everything you made especially the camera bag, can I ask what patterns you used for this. I could really use a camera bag for several upcoming trips.



I started with a pattern called messenger bag by michellepatterns.  The pattern is the size of the smaller Tink bag that I made for my DD.  I made the pattern bigger and then added the interior padded pieces for my camera.  The ticket pocket, strap cover and key fob were my own additions too.



RMAMom said:


> Everything looks fantastic! I love the fabric you used for the camera bag and can I ask where you got the Mickey Head clasp for the tinkerbell coin purse?



Thanks!  I got the clasp on etsy too from the shop bagpurseframes.



Teamtori said:


> They are all so great! Did you use a pattern for the neck pillow? I would love to make one. I'm so impressed!



I just made the covers for the neck pillows.  I took the covers off the pillows that we already had and used it as a template to make the new covers.  I added a zipper so that I can take them off and wash them.  Fleece is really forgiving so it was not necessary to make the pattern too perfect.

I hope Tori is feeling better today!



PurpleEars said:


> Those are some cute bags and neck pillows! I am sure both of you got lots of attention with those bags. I hope you had a great trip!



Thanks!



micksmoma said:


> May I ask what pattern you used for the Tink bag?  I have a teen-age daughter who would love this style bag.



The pattern is from etsy.  Messenger bag by michellepatterns.  I've made a bunch of bags using this pattern.  It's a great size and perfect in the parks.


----------



## Teamtori

Hi All!
Tori and I are both feeling much better this morning! We just hit up Joann's. I did awesome! I am a veteran so I got to get 20% off my total order, clearance and sales included!!! I ended up with over 25 yards of fabric, two packages of the colored velcro for diapers and a package of heat n bond..all for 64 dollars. 

Dumped it all in the washing machine and am very excited!!!!


----------



## aboveH20

My son got back from his whirlwind trip to CA late last night and left at 5:45 this AM for graduation at West Point (the cousin of one of his friends).  Coincidentally we got an email that a man (colonel) my husband used to work for is headed to West Point today for his 55th reunion.  Since good things come in threes, anyone else headed there?  (I'm curious who the commencement speaker will be.) 

We canceled our AK cruise.   

Instead we're thinking of heading somewhere in New England.  If I can't see the Pacific Ocean, may as well see the Atlantic.  We thought about Provincetown, but at the tip of Cape Cod it's 300 miles from us.




dianemom2 said:


> Sorry you are going to have to cancel your cruise.  Will you re-book it?  The cruise travel agency that I  always use is having a HUGE Memorial Day sale and there were some awesome deals to Alaska.  I wish we could afford to go again.
> 
> I'd love to see your t-shirt quilt!



Our intention is to rebook, but the ENT MD has said recovery will be measured in months not weeks, so for now we've just canceled.  I hope to rebook at some point.

 Your wish is granted.  Here in the t-shirt quilt I made for my younger son.  Don't use it as a model  I'm sure the_ real _quilters at my winter group would  and  if they saw it.  I don't think I have the right equipment to properly quilt it.






But, at least you know I wasn't lying when I said I made one


----------



## Teamtori

aboveH20 said:


> Your wish is granted.  Here in the t-shirt quilt I made for my younger son.  Don't use it as a model  I'm sure the_ real _quilters at my winter group would  and  if they saw it.  I don't think I have the right equipment to properly quilt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, at least you know I wasn't lying when I said I made one



I think it looks great!!!!


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> But, at least you know I wasn't lying when I said I made one



absolutely gorgeous I love it.


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> Hi All!
> Tori and I are both feeling much better this morning! We just hit up Joann's. I did awesome! I am a veteran so I got to get 20% off my total order, clearance and sales included!!! I ended up with over 25 yards of fabric, two packages of the colored velcro for diapers and a package of heat n bond..all for 64 dollars.
> 
> Dumped it all in the washing machine and am very excited!!!!


Oh you are now making me very mad that I didn't go this morning.  I get the 20% off too (dependent).  I just hate to spend any extra money right now until our house sells.  On June 15 our tenants move out and it will really hurt us financially.  Our 30 year mortgage up there costs more than our 15 year mortgage here!  And our house here is bigger.



aboveH20 said:


> My son got back from his whirlwind trip to CA late last night and left at 5:45 this AM for graduation at West Point (the cousin of one of his friends).  Coincidentally we got an email that a man (colonel) my husband used to work for is headed to West Point today for his 55th reunion.  Since good things come in threes, anyone else headed there?  (I'm curious who the commencement speaker will be.)
> 
> We canceled our AK cruise.
> 
> Instead we're thinking of heading somewhere in New England.  If I can't see the Pacific Ocean, may as well see the Atlantic.  We thought about Provincetown, but at the tip of Cape Cod it's 300 miles from us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our intention is to rebook, but the ENT MD has said recovery will be measured in months not weeks, so for now we've just canceled.  I hope to rebook at some point.
> 
> Your wish is granted.  Here in the t-shirt quilt I made for my younger son.  Don't use it as a model  I'm sure the_ real _quilters at my winter group would  and  if they saw it.  I don't think I have the right equipment to properly quilt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, at least you know I wasn't lying when I said I made one


Hmmm, maybe I am destined to go to West Point this weekend.

I am sorry you canceled your cruise.  You want an Atlantic vacation?  How 'bout Virginia Beach?  We could then swing down to Charlotte together for the Dismeet.

Your quilt is fantastic!  Was your ds on the production crew for Hello Dolly?  Did they go to Subway for their post play party?  Forest Park Elementary has an *interesting* mascot.  Did you go on ToT with your son?  Where is Robin?  

I could go on and on but must go change dd's dressing now since she's whining.


----------



## VBAndrea

Absolutely horrible pic of an outfit I made dd.  She is really into Westies so I did the t and used my $1.50 Walmart skirt to applique on.  Problem is dd is wearing the skort backwards and refused to put it on properly b/c she wanted the Westie on the skirt in front.  I purposely put in on the back since she has a Westie on the shirt.  This will teach me to take pics of clothes NOT modeled (I'd take another pic but the outfit is currently in the wash).  I'll try to get better pics b/c it really is cute -- it looks totally crooked on backwards!











And these are two shirts for Amy (she buys the shirts and designs -- I had Tink but she bought Dumbo -- and I stitch them out for her).  Excuse any markings -- they are not washed post applique.  The Dumbo is for Skye and Tink is for Allison.  Amy hasn't even seen these yet!


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> Absolutely horrible pic of an outfit I made dd.  She is really into Westies so I did the t and used my $1.50 Walmart skirt to applique on.  Problem is dd is wearing the skort backwards and refused to put it on properly b/c she wanted the Westie on the skirt in front.  I purposely put in on the back since she has a Westie on the shirt.  This will teach me to take pics of clothes NOT modeled (I'd take another pic but the outfit is currently in the wash).  I'll try to get better pics b/c it really is cute -- it looks totally crooked on backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are two shirts for Amy (she buys the shirts and designs -- I had Tink but she bought Dumbo -- and I stitch them out for her).  Excuse any markings -- they are not washed post applique.  The Dumbo is for Skye and Tink is for Allison.  Amy hasn't even seen these yet!



I love them! My DD does those kinds of things too!! Great job!


----------



## Teamtori

Here is my finished Cat in the Hat outfit!






I am proud of it.


----------



## Teamtori

Finished the matching shirt for my snow white outfit.


----------



## Sandi S

HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag and the ticket pocket on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag



Love it - makes a great camera bag!



HockeyMomNH said:


> DisneyLand stuff continued.  This is what I made for my DD.



That is really cute too - I almost bought that Simplicity pattern, but I have a really similar Taylor Made Designs pattern, so I (somehow) resister.)



TinkNH said:


> OK total newbie sewing question....
> 
> I am having trouble with finishing seams...
> 
> I learned how to do french seams, and thats how I have been finishing the sides of dd's dresses when i do them, so no raw edges, and i can sew the seam flat so shes not bothered by it (for those that dont know she has sensory integration dysfunction0
> Well i just learned how to make ruffles, and want to do the bottom trim on the next dress as a ruffle,...but french seaming it makes a rather awkward bump that makes the ruffle hang funny...  how do i do that?  How do you sew a ruffle to the bottom of something without it just being ugly raw seams inside?  i am sure the answer is something simple..or i am doing the ruffles wrong...but i am completely perplexed at the moment



Have you considered binding the seam with either double fold bias or fold-over elastic? I use the FOE on the collars of my sons' shirts like this:









Teamtori said:


> Here is my finished Cat in the Hat outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of it.



Very cute! I am planning to do a Dr. Seuss theme outfit for back-to-school since D starts Kindergarten (and I have been hoarding the Dr. Seuss fabric).



Teamtori said:


> Finished the matching shirt for my snow white outfit.



I like this one too - glad to see she is feeling better.

I am finishing up some shirts for the big boys:

















They are all from the same Ottobre pattern - I just need to add the buttons, buttonholes, and front packet to the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt to finish.

Meanwhile, I stitched out a design on a polo for DH:





I figured out a trick to hooping shirts like this without getting extra fabric caught - do it over a stool!


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> We canceled our AK cruise.
> 
> 
> Your wish is granted.  Here in the t-shirt quilt I made for my younger son.  Don't use it as a model  I'm sure the_ real _quilters at my winter group would  and  if they saw it.  I don't think I have the right equipment to properly quilt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, at least you know I wasn't lying when I said I made one



Ok, first, we have no plans to go to West Point this weekend.  But I hope your son has a great time.

Sorry that you had to cancel your cruise.  I think it is smart to wait until the ENT says you are better.  There are always plenty of Alaska cruises available so you just need to wait to be completely better and then you can find one that works out just right for you.  BTW, I don't know if it is in your budget, but we enjoyed the land portion of our Alaska cruise/tour as much as the cruise and it was important to me to see the interior of Alaska too.  I didn't want to go that far and miss seeing Denali.

I love the t-shirt quilt.  I am very impressed.  Was each of the t-shirts something that he saved from a special memory or event in his life?



VBAndrea said:


> Absolutely horrible pic of an outfit I made dd.  She is really into Westies so I did the t and used my $1.50 Walmart skirt to applique on.  Problem is dd is wearing the skort backwards and refused to put it on properly b/c she wanted the Westie on the skirt in front.  I purposely put in on the back since she has a Westie on the shirt.  This will teach me to take pics of clothes NOT modeled (I'd take another pic but the outfit is currently in the wash).  I'll try to get better pics b/c it really is cute -- it looks totally crooked on backwards!


Don't you just love then kids do stuff like that for you???  Although I never would have known that the skirt was backwards if you hadn't told.  I love the outfit and I think is just adorable!  The shirts for Amy are great too.  



Teamtori said:


> Finished the matching shirt for my snow white outfit.


That's so cute!  I think I missed getting the Cat in the Hat picture but I love it too.  I have the same Snow White design and I think it is just adorable.  I actually have all of Lynnie Pinnie's princess designs except for the Bald is Beautiful one.


Enabler Alert  Old Navy is having their $2 tank top sale this weekend.  I took my girls there this afternoon and they each got 4 tank tops.  My girls wear the smaller women's sizes but there were plenty of tank tops left in all the sizes.  They were supposed to have kids tank tops too but we didn't look at them since my kids have outgrown the children's department.  Plus, if you go to the Old Navy FB page there is a coupon on there for an extra 10% off.  $1.80 per tank top was a pretty good deal!


----------



## Teamtori

dianemom2 said:


> Enabler Alert  Old Navy is having their $2 tank top sale this weekend.  I took my girls there this afternoon and they each got 4 tank tops.  My girls wear the smaller women's sizes but there were plenty of tank tops left in all the sizes.  They were supposed to have kids tank tops too but we didn't look at them since my kids have outgrown the children's department.  Plus, if you go to the Old Navy FB page there is a coupon on there for an extra 10% off.  $1.80 per tank top was a pretty good deal!



Oh no. Are they online too?

Also, is there a Make a Wish or I'm on a wish trip or something like that applique floating around?


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> Oh no. Are they online too?
> 
> Also, is there a Make a Wish or I'm on a wish trip or something like that applique floating around?



No, only in the stores.  I haven't seen a Wish Trip applique before.  Do you have something in mind?


----------



## Teamtori

dianemom2 said:


> No, only in the stores.  I haven't seen a Wish Trip applique before.  Do you have something in mind?



Darn! I wonder if we should go by the store! That's a great price for tank tops and might be good for our trip in July!

I wanted to make a "Travel" outfit that was something related to her Make a Wish.


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> Here is my finished Cat in the Hat outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of it.


You should be proud of it -- it's adorable and fits Tori beautifully.  Good to see her smiling today 




Teamtori said:


> Finished the matching shirt for my snow white outfit.


I love it!  What a great set!



Sandi S said:


> I am finishing up some shirts for the big boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all from the same Ottobre pattern - I just need to add the buttons, buttonholes, and front packet to the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt to finish.
> 
> Meanwhile, I stitched out a design on a polo for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out a trick to hooping shirts like this without getting extra fabric caught - do it over a stool!


Looking good!  I really like your pirate fabrics.  That pattern looks similar to the Bowling Shirt with the placket design.

LOL at your stool friend.  I don't hoop my shirts and for the life of can't figure out how I would get them on straight.  Pinning works perfect for me.



Teamtori said:


> Oh no. Are they online too?
> 
> Also, is there a Make a Wish or I'm on a wish trip or something like that applique floating around?


On line they are $4 ~ how stupid is that!  So now I guess I need to go to ON in addition to Joann's tomorrow.  Grrrr!  And I have my ds begging for water park passes which we really can't afford this year.

The only Wish Trip things I have seen are iron on designs (you can find those on the BG site).  I wish there were embroidered designs for them because it would be nice for when we make BG shirts.


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> LOL at your stool friend.  I don't hoop my shirts and for the life of can't figure out how I would get them on straight.  Pinning works perfect for me.
> 
> 
> On line they are $4 ~ how stupid is that!  So now I guess I need to go to ON in addition to Joann's tomorrow.  Grrrr!  And I have my ds begging for water park passes which we really can't afford this year.
> 
> The only Wish Trip things I have seen are iron on designs (you can find those on the BG site).  I wish there were embroidered designs for them because it would be nice for when we make BG shirts.



How do you pin instead of hooping??

I guess I will make an ON trip tomorrow! I made TWO trips to Joann's today! Once for the fabric and then went back for thread.

Darn about the MAW embroidery. Maybe someone can make one! I have no idea how though!

Ok, here is my next project!

Tori is an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes that is taking place in St Louis next week. They raise money to fund MAW trips. I wanted a "Biker Mickey" outfit and this is what I came up with.


----------



## Sandi S

Teamtori said:


> How do you pin instead of hooping??
> 
> I guess I will make an ON trip tomorrow! I made TWO trips to Joann's today! Once for the fabric and then went back for thread.
> 
> Darn about the MAW embroidery. Maybe someone can make one! I have no idea how though!
> 
> Ok, here is my next project!
> 
> Tori is an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes that is taking place in St Louis next week. They raise money to fund MAW trips. I wanted a "Biker Mickey" outfit and this is what I came up with.



That is very cool! Did you make her a biker bandanna to go with it? If not, that would totally fit the theme.


----------



## Teamtori

Sandi S said:


> That is very cool! Did you make her a biker bandanna to go with it? If not, that would totally fit the theme.



Great idea!!!


----------



## DisNorth

HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag


I love the camera bag!




Teamtori said:


> Hi all..had a rough day with my Tori last night. She ended up with a 103.8 temperature in the ER last night. Luckily, we were able to go home after a lot of fluids and antibiotics.
> 
> 
> Here are my latest projects:


Your just cranking out the projects now, everything looks great and glad you guys are feeling better



aboveH20 said:


> We canceled our AK cruise.
> 
> 
> Your wish is granted.  Here in the t-shirt quilt I made for my younger son.  Don't use it as a model  I'm sure the_ real _quilters at my winter group would  and  if they saw it.  I don't think I have the right equipment to properly quilt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, at least you know I wasn't lying when I said I made one


Too bad about the cruise 
But the quilt looks great from here 



Sandi S said:


> I am finishing up some shirts for the big boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all from the same Ottobre pattern - I just need to add the buttons, buttonholes, and front packet to the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt to finish.


Love the shirts, they do look like the bowling shirt patern from Carla C.



Teamtori said:


> Tori is an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes that is taking place in St Louis next week. They raise money to fund MAW trips. I wanted a "Biker Mickey" outfit and this is what I came up with.



This is just too cute! We'll need pictures of it in action and a bandana is totaly needed as the finishing touch for the outfit.


----------



## Sally

On another thread there is a question about people having an issue with using a Disney likeness and copyright issues, the post-er of the question didn't go into details.  I personally had never heard of anything like that before.  Has anyone else heard of something like this?


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

TeamTori...love the biker Mickey outfit!  It also meets the approval of my 7yo DD, who now wants one too!  

I don't hoop my t-shirts, only the stabilizer.  I think theres a video tute on SWAK if what I'm about to tell you gets confusing.   I use heavyweight stabilizer and temporary adhesive spray and "float" my shirt on top of that, holding it down with a basting stitch around the perimeter of the design.  HeatherSue has one for a penny on her site, don't get the ones on SWAK, they're hard to remove.  I press a line down the center front to keep everything straight.  I'm better at doing shirts than actually hooping other stuff, I've never had a problem with it and I never learned that shirts were hard to deal with until I'd been doing them successfully for a while!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sally said:


> On another thread there is a question about people having an issue with using a Disney likeness and copyright issues, the post-er of the question didn't go into details.  I personally had never heard of anything like that before.  Has anyone else heard of something like this?



You do hear that off and on. Disney is licensed and of course wants what they think is due to them for using the Disney characters. My understanding what that you could use it for your personal use, not to sell. That is why on alot of embroidery sites you can see where it says mouse instead of Mickey. Some people have even tried to ask for donations. But Disney takes issue with that also, it's like asking someone to pay for it. From what I've heard, if your selling something and Disney sees it, they ask you to pull it or they pursue it. There is someone that fought Disney on the use of selling clothes made with Disney fabric, but they won. You'll notice fabric now says for home use only on the selvage. 

http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/CopyrightLaw/EmbroideryDesigns.shtml

http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/CopyrightLaw/LicensedFabric.shtml


----------



## Sally

SallyfromDE said:


> You do hear that off and on. Disney is licensed and of course wants what they think is due to them for using the Disney characters. My understanding what that you could use it for your personal use, not to sell. That is why on alot of embroidery sites you can see where it says mouse instead of Mickey. Some people have even tried to ask for donations. But Disney takes issue with that also, it's like asking someone to pay for it. From what I've heard, if your selling something and Disney sees it, they ask you to pull it or they pursue it. There is someone that fought Disney on the use of selling clothes made with Disney fabric, but they won. You'll notice fabric now says for home use only on the selvage.
> 
> http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/CopyrightLaw/EmbroideryDesigns.shtml
> 
> http://www.tabberone.com/Trademarks/CopyrightLaw/LicensedFabric.shtml



Thank you that makes sense.  I knew there was an issue with mass production of items, and Disney takes offense to that.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Teamtori said:


> Darn! I wonder if we should go by the store! That's a great price for tank tops and might be good for our trip in July!
> 
> I wanted to make a "Travel" outfit that was something related to her Make a Wish.



I think HeatherSue has an unadvertised one, but if I remember right, it was embroidery and not an applique.  Cute at any rate.  I think she offered it to people sewing for Big Gives.  I haven't seen her here since her family's trip, but TeresaJoy has been by, and they're sisters, so I'm sure she'll say something for you.  I can put a note on Facebook for you too.


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> How do you pin instead of hooping??
> 
> I guess I will make an ON trip tomorrow! I made TWO trips to Joann's today! Once for the fabric and then went back for thread.
> 
> Darn about the MAW embroidery. Maybe someone can make one! I have no idea how though!
> 
> Ok, here is my next project!
> 
> Tori is an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes that is taking place in St Louis next week. They raise money to fund MAW trips. I wanted a "Biker Mickey" outfit and this is what I came up with.


That is fantastic!!  I agree -- a bandana would look so cool with that and I imagine you want Tori's head covered in the sun anyway so that would be perfect.

I can't remember if I mentioned before or not but I have a free tut for sun hats that I've made for BG kids in the past -- while bald is beautiful a sunburned bald head probably isn't as cute and would hurt.  Let me know if you want the link.

For t-shirts I hoop medium weight cut away, mark a cross on the stabilizer, then mark the inside of the t with a cross.  I spray the stabilizer with Dritz and then line up the shirt on it so the cross meets the cross.  Then I just pin the edges of the shirt to the stabilizer (with ballpoint pins).  I find I don't stretch the shirt, I get it lined up even (most of the time -- one time I did a big goof but it looked like I did it on purpose) and I was always terrified of hoop burned so never tried hooping.  I do hoop cottons if I'm making something like a patchwork skirt and can cut around the design -- some times I pin cottons too.





Sally said:


> On another thread there is a question about people having an issue with using a Disney likeness and copyright issues, the post-er of the question didn't go into details.  I personally had never heard of anything like that before.  Has anyone else heard of something like this?


As long as what you are making items for personal use you shouldn't have a problem.  Agree with what Sally said -- that's why some designers do use "mouse" instead of "Mickey" and why some hide their designs on their sites.  I know someone once posted that they were selling a Suess fabric outfit on perhaps e-bay or etsy and they had to remove it.  I also know some people get rude comments at Disney about being sued due to their clothes -- even D~ said some cm's made comments to her of that nature when she arrived at POFQ.  But if licensed fabric is sold clothes are going to get made from it and worn -- no one buys the fabric just to admire it and not use it.


DECISION TIME:  Should I or shouldn't I go to Joann's today?  I think i have an idea for the piano teacher's bag that I can do with some fabrics I have already -- better go inventory how much I have and if I can make it work.

One teacher tote is done, one is cut (except for the lining), and I haven't done a thing yet for the piano teacher.  And that reminds me -- I ran out of Deco Bond so IF that is on sale at Joann's that's my excuse to make it plausible to go.  And then of course I might as well stop at ON on the way home for a few tanks.


----------



## Sally

VBAndrea said:


> DECISION TIME:  Should I or shouldn't I go to Joann's today?  I think i have an idea for the piano teacher's bag that I can do with some fabrics I have already -- better go inventory how much I have and if I can make it work.
> 
> One teacher tote is done, one is cut (except for the lining), and I haven't done a thing yet for the piano teacher.  And that reminds me -- I ran out of Deco Bond so IF that is on sale at Joann's that's my excuse to make it plausible to go.  And then of course I might as well stop at ON on the way home for a few tanks.




Looks like you found a good reason to run to Joann's


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> That is fantastic!!  I agree -- a bandana would look so cool with that and I imagine you want Tori's head covered in the sun anyway so that would be perfect.
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned before or not but I have a free tut for sun hats that I've made for BG kids in the past -- while bald is beautiful a sunburned bald head probably isn't as cute and would hurt.  Let me know if you want the link.
> 
> For t-shirts I hoop medium weight cut away, mark a cross on the stabilizer, then mark the inside of the t with a cross.  I spray the stabilizer with Dritz and then line up the shirt on it so the cross meets the cross.  Then I just pin the edges of the shirt to the stabilizer (with ballpoint pins).  I find I don't stretch the shirt, I get it lined up even (most of the time -- one time I did a big goof but it looked like I did it on purpose) and I was always terrified of hoop burned so never tried hooping.  I do hoop cottons if I'm making something like a patchwork skirt and can cut around the design -- some times I pin cottons too.
> 
> DECISION TIME:  Should I or shouldn't I go to Joann's today?  I think i have an idea for the piano teacher's bag that I can do with some fabrics I have already -- better go inventory how much I have and if I can make it work.
> 
> One teacher tote is done, one is cut (except for the lining), and I haven't done a thing yet for the piano teacher.  And that reminds me -- I ran out of Deco Bond so IF that is on sale at Joann's that's my excuse to make it plausible to go.  And then of course I might as well stop at ON on the way home for a few tanks.



Wow! I had no idea you could do that. I might have to try that!! You all are freaking me out about the licensed stuff! I looked at etsy last night and there are TONS of Mickey stuff, tons of Cat in the Hat. I guess it all depends if they feel like coming after you?

I would love the sun hat tutorial! She has to wear a hat any time she goes outside, so that would be great!

Joann's definitely has good deals. I'm not going to buy any more fabric until I've definitely made a dent in what I have! But I do need tshirts. I don't know where the best place to get them cheap is...any suggestions?


----------



## cogero

Working on appliques again today. Right now I am redoing a stitch appliqué. My 770 is acting up so I am using my Duetta which works way better.and cuts the jump stitches. I have no patience for taking apart the 770 today.

So the plan is to do a lot of appliques and then switch to sewing 

Question

Does anyone have a thread stand and do you like it?


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Sandi S said:


> That is really cute too - I almost bought that Simplicity pattern, but I have a really similar Taylor Made Designs pattern, so I (somehow) resister.)



I actually used the Taylor Made pattern for that bag.  Have you used that pattern before?  I love the finished product, but I thought that some of the instructions could have been clearer.


----------



## tricia

cogero said:


> Working on appliques again today. Right now I am redoing a stitch appliqué. My 770 is acting up so I am using my Duetta which works way better.and cuts the jump stitches. I have no patience for taking apart the 770 today.
> 
> So the plan is to do a lot of appliques and then switch to sewing
> 
> Question
> 
> Does anyone have a thread stand and do you like it?




I have a thread stand and like it.  It is the only way I can use large spools of embroidery thread without actually holding up the thread for the whole design, which gets quite tiresome.


----------



## PurpleEars

Teamtori said:


> Hi All!
> Tori and I are both feeling much better this morning! We just hit up Joann's. I did awesome! I am a veteran so I got to get 20% off my total order, clearance and sales included!!! I ended up with over 25 yards of fabric, two packages of the colored velcro for diapers and a package of heat n bond..all for 64 dollars.
> 
> Dumped it all in the washing machine and am very excited!!!!



Glad to hear that both you and Tori are doing much better!



aboveH20 said:


> We canceled our AK cruise.
> 
> Instead we're thinking of heading somewhere in New England.  If I can't see the Pacific Ocean, may as well see the Atlantic.  We thought about Provincetown, but at the tip of Cape Cod it's 300 miles from us.
> 
> Our intention is to rebook, but the ENT MD has said recovery will be measured in months not weeks, so for now we've just canceled.  I hope to rebook at some point.
> 
> Your wish is granted.  Here in the t-shirt quilt I made for my younger son.  Don't use it as a model  I'm sure the_ real _quilters at my winter group would  and  if they saw it.  I don't think I have the right equipment to properly quilt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, at least you know I wasn't lying when I said I made one



I am so sorry that you have to cancel your cruise. You know, I will hold you to the rebooking thing! In the mean time, I suppose you can help me plan my excursions! 

Great job on the quilt. It looks great from here.



VBAndrea said:


> Oh you are now making me very mad that I didn't go this morning.  I get the 20% off too (dependent).  I just hate to spend any extra money right now until our house sells.  On June 15 our tenants move out and it will really hurt us financially.  Our 30 year mortgage up there costs more than our 15 year mortgage here!  And our house here is bigger.



Keeping my fingers crossed for you that the right person will come by and buy the house!



VBAndrea said:


> Absolutely horrible pic of an outfit I made dd.  She is really into Westies so I did the t and used my $1.50 Walmart skirt to applique on.  Problem is dd is wearing the skort backwards and refused to put it on properly b/c she wanted the Westie on the skirt in front.  I purposely put in on the back since she has a Westie on the shirt.  This will teach me to take pics of clothes NOT modeled (I'd take another pic but the outfit is currently in the wash).  I'll try to get better pics b/c it really is cute -- it looks totally crooked on backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are two shirts for Amy (she buys the shirts and designs -- I had Tink but she bought Dumbo -- and I stitch them out for her).  Excuse any markings -- they are not washed post applique.  The Dumbo is for Skye and Tink is for Allison.  Amy hasn't even seen these yet!



The Westies outfit looks great - even if the model has different ideas! The shirts look great too!



Teamtori said:


> Here is my finished Cat in the Hat outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of it.



You SHOULD be proud of it. You did a great job on it!



Teamtori said:


> Finished the matching shirt for my snow white outfit.



You have been busy sewing I see!



Sandi S said:


> I am finishing up some shirts for the big boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all from the same Ottobre pattern - I just need to add the buttons, buttonholes, and front packet to the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt to finish.
> 
> Meanwhile, I stitched out a design on a polo for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out a trick to hooping shirts like this without getting extra fabric caught - do it over a stool!



Great job on the shirts. I must ask - where did you get the Lego minifig Jack Sparrow embroidery? As some of you know, DH is very much into Lego and I am always in search of Lego-related designs! (I have designed a minifig but I just haven't had time to do more).

Good tip on the stool! I just float my fabric instead of hooping after a few incidents with extra fabric being caught. Maybe I will try your method.



Teamtori said:


> Ok, here is my next project!
> 
> Tori is an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes that is taking place in St Louis next week. They raise money to fund MAW trips. I wanted a "Biker Mickey" outfit and this is what I came up with.



That outfit looks great and totally fits the theme! Great job! I can't wait to see this outfit in action!


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Teamtori said:


> Tori is an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes that is taking place in St Louis next week. They raise money to fund MAW trips. I wanted a "Biker Mickey" outfit and this is what I came up with.



Are you located in Missouri? I'm from Kansas City. If you are that is the closest I've gotten to meeting anyone on here that is anywhere near me.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Help!!!  My embroidery machine is having an attack of stupid!  I'm in the middle of an applique, 10 steps in, and when I put the frame back in after a cutting step, it's telling me to switch to the large hoop.  I haven't changed anything, it is the large hoop I've been using for the past 20 minutes!!!   I've done everything I can think of, including turning off and restarting, removing the embroidery unit and looking for any stray threads.  I've got a Brother Pacesetter ULT 2002D.  Any other suggestions are appreciated.  I've got this plus one other shirt to finish for our trip in less than 2 weeks.  And it's only the large 6x10 hoop that seems to be an issue, the others are recognized by the machine.


----------



## Teamtori

ItsyBitsy said:


> Are you located in Missouri? I'm from Kansas City. If you are that is the closest I've gotten to meeting anyone on here that is anywhere near me.



Yes! We live in St Louis!


----------



## teresajoy

cerberus said:


> Love looking at all the pictures! I am sooo jealous of those that can sew!
> HockeyMom that Tinkerbell bag is awesome and I LOVE the Mickey camera bag!!
> 
> So does anyone know of any other downloadable embroidery sites for Star Wars designs? PM me if you would rather not post!



I'm not sure which ones you were looking at already, but Heathersue has downloadable SW designs, and they always stitch out great. http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com She has different coupons everymonth too, so check out her Facebook page to get them. 



Teamtori said:


> Hi all..had a rough day with my Tori last night. She ended up with a 103.8 temperature in the ER last night. Luckily, we were able to go home after a lot of fluids and antibiotics.


Sorry about the rough night!! I'm glad to hear she is doing better though. 


I love all the things you are making!



PurpleEars said:


> Oh my! Time flies as I didn't even realized that trip had occurred already. I still think of Barbara and her family from time to time, so I am glad to hear that they had a great time on the trip.


Thanks Flora, they had a really wonderful time. Barbara was put on a new medication after our trip and it really made her very sick, so we are glad we were able to go when we did.  They gave her some medication to help, but after she took the medication and got so sick, she seems to be afraid to take it again. And, she really needs to take it. 



VBAndrea said:


> I was able to see all the pics   Thanks for sharing them.  I  AKL -- I'd eat breakfast out on our balcony most every morning.
> 
> And I have to say, I want to kidnap Lydia and take her to Dis someday -- she looks like fun, fun, fun!  Tessa is looking as pretty as ever and Sawyer is really growing!  I also loved your family blue t-shirts.  There were tons of pics I wanted to comment on, but there were so many I can't even remember them all!  Loved Lydia's new Mickey ears!  Greet that you had a mini-Dismeet as well



I'm glad you could see them! AKL was just so wonderful. They treated Barbara wonderfully and she had the best time there. 

Lydia is such a FUN kid!!! You would love her!! 

Heather made all of those shirts for us!! She made the design (of course!) and I was going to stitch out half of them and she was going to make the other half. But, I was so busy that she just did them all herself.  

Weren't those ears great!! They are my favorite ears ever! 

It was so wonderful seeing Bernadette, April and Tifani! I just can't believe I didn't get more pictures of all of us!



VBAndrea said:


> Absolutely horrible pic of an outfit I made dd.  She is really into Westies so I did the t and used my $1.50 Walmart skirt to applique on.  Problem is dd is wearing the skort backwards and refused to put it on properly b/c she wanted the Westie on the skirt in front.  I purposely put in on the back since she has a Westie on the shirt.  This will teach me to take pics of clothes NOT modeled (I'd take another pic but the outfit is currently in the wash).  I'll try to get better pics b/c it really is cute -- it looks totally crooked on backwards!


I love your daughter's outfit!!! She is so cute!!! That is something my kids would do, wearing it backwards! I have had similar conversations with Lydia about things!! I usually loose. 



Teamtori said:


> Here is my finished Cat in the Hat outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of it.



You should be proud!!! This is wonderful!!



Teamtori said:


> Finished the matching shirt for my snow white outfit.



I love this outfit so much!!! 



Sandi S said:


> They are all from the same Ottobre pattern - I just need to add the buttons, buttonholes, and front packet to the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt to finish.
> 
> Meanwhile, I stitched out a design on a polo for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out a trick to hooping shirts like this without getting extra fabric caught - do it over a stool!



Wow, everything is looking good!!! 
I love your hooping trick! Thanks so much for sharing. 


Teamtori said:


> Darn about the MAW embroidery. Maybe someone can make one! I have no idea how though!



I am not sure if Heather has a Wish trip design. I know she was working on bald princesses. I'll ask her about the Wish design. 

This skirt and top is so cute!!! I agree though, it needs a bandana!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I think HeatherSue has an unadvertised one, but if I remember right, it was embroidery and not an applique.  Cute at any rate.  I think she offered it to people sewing for Big Gives.  I haven't seen her here since her family's trip, but TeresaJoy has been by, and they're sisters, so I'm sure she'll say something for you.  I can put a note on Facebook for you too.



I don't remember a Wish design, but that doesn't mean she doesn't have one. I have a hard time remembering everything she does!  She's been working on a bald princess line, so if anyone needs those for a Give, they can let her (or me) know. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Help!!!  My embroidery machine is having an attack of stupid!  I'm in the middle of an applique, 10 steps in, and when I put the frame back in after a cutting step, it's telling me to switch to the large hoop.  I haven't changed anything, it is the large hoop I've been using for the past 20 minutes!!!   I've done everything I can think of, including turning off and restarting, removing the embroidery unit and looking for any stray threads.  I've got a Brother Pacesetter ULT 2002D.  Any other suggestions are appreciated.  I've got this plus one other shirt to finish for our trip in less than 2 weeks.  And it's only the large 6x10 hoop that seems to be an issue, the others are recognized by the machine.



How frustrating!!! Do you have a memory card on this machine? When my 770 was messing up a design, I had to turn off my machine and take the memory card and put it back in. I'd already tried turning it off and on several times.  For some reason, that worked. You could also try unplugging it for awhile. Sometimes that helps to reset things.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Teamtori said:


> Yes! We live in St Louis!



I don't know why but I am so excited to meet a fellow Missourian on the DIS boards. Awesome! Anyways, it's super cool she gets to do that. She must be very proud. 

I've been looking into getting more involved in our local Make A Wish chapter.


----------



## Teamtori

teresajoy said:


> I am not sure if Heather has a Wish trip design. I know she was working on bald princesses. I'll ask her about the Wish design.
> 
> This skirt and top is so cute!!! I agree though, it needs a bandana!!!
> 
> I don't remember a Wish design, but that doesn't mean she doesn't have one. I have a hard time remembering everything she does!  She's been working on a bald princess line, so if anyone needs those for a Give, they can let her (or me) know.



Thanks! I would love bald princesses and a wish trip design! Tori is such an inspiration to me in that she sees herself as beautiful with her bald head. She is such a pretty girl, that sometimes it is hard for me to see other people look at her with..pity? I guess. From the time she was little, everyone always stopped me and said how cute she was, and now, they just look sad.

But Tori, she prances around with her bald head, models for me and says how pretty she looks. She is such an inspiration to me. It makes me cry.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> I don't remember a Wish design, but that doesn't mean she doesn't have one. I have a hard time remembering everything she does!  She's been working on a bald princess line, so if anyone needs those for a Give, they can let her (or me) know.
> 
> 
> 
> How frustrating!!! Do you have a memory card on this machine? When my 770 was messing up a design, I had to turn off my machine and take the memory card and put it back in. I'd already tried turning it off and on several times.  For some reason, that worked. You could also try unplugging it for awhile. Sometimes that helps to reset things.



I thought she had done the Make A Wish official logo, but I could be wrong, there's always so many things to see here, its impossible to remember them all!!!  And it was a few years ago I think.

Thanks for the tip, I'll try it, can't hurt, right?  I've done a google search to no avail.  I really don't want to bring it in unless I have to, because I know I won't get it back in time.


----------



## teresajoy

Teamtori said:


> Thanks! I would love bald princesses and a wish trip design! Tori is such an inspiration to me in that she sees herself as beautiful with her bald head. She is such a pretty girl, that sometimes it is hard for me to see other people look at her with..pity? I guess. From the time she was little, everyone always stopped me and said how cute she was, and now, they just look sad.
> 
> But Tori, she prances around with her bald head, models for me and says how pretty she looks. She is such an inspiration to me. It makes me cry.



She sounds like such a wonderful little girl! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I thought she had done the Make A Wish official logo, but I could be wrong, there's always so many things to see here, its impossible to remember them all!!!  And it was a few years ago I think.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll try it, can't hurt, right?  I've done a google search to no avail.  I really don't want to bring it in unless I have to, because I know I won't get it back in time.




Hopefully she will have time to do one if she hasn't. 
I hope you can get your machine to cooperte!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> I hope you can get your machine to cooperte!





Thanks.  Nothing seems to be working.  I wish tomorrow wasn't a holiday, but I do have other embroidery to do, so I'm working on that now.  

Still open for suggestions...


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> As long as what you are making items for personal use you shouldn't have a problem.  Agree with what Sally said -- that's why some designers do use "mouse" instead of "Mickey" and why some hide their designs on their sites.  I know someone once posted that they were selling a Suess fabric outfit on perhaps e-bay or etsy and they had to remove it.  I also know some people get rude comments at Disney about being sued due to their clothes -- even D~ said some cm's made comments to her of that nature when she arrived at POFQ.  But if licensed fabric is sold clothes are going to get made from it and worn -- no one buys the fabric just to admire it and not use it.



I've never been asked, but I always figured I'd just say a friend did it for me, or I did it. Save alot of hassle in the parks. 



cogero said:


> Working on appliques again today. Right now I am redoing a stitch appliqué. My 770 is acting up so I am using my Duetta which works way better.and cuts the jump stitches. I have no patience for taking apart the 770 today.
> 
> So the plan is to do a lot of appliques and then switch to sewing
> 
> Question
> 
> Does anyone have a thread stand and do you like it?



I have one, and almost never use it. It would be good if you use the large cones or to get your thread colors in line. But most of the time it sits in the closet.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks.  Nothing seems to be working.  I wish tomorrow wasn't a holiday, but I do have other embroidery to do, so I'm working on that now.
> 
> Still open for suggestions...




Is it every design for the 6x10 hoop or just one?
I have no real idea how the hoops work or how it knows what size you have, but are there any sort of connectors or something that you could clean? Could you try taking an eraser and cleaning the metal clamp parts of the hoop and where you hook them up? (again, I have NO idea if that makes any difference!!! Just a thought that jumped into my head!)


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> Question
> 
> Does anyone have a thread stand and do you like it?



I had one and really like it. I used it for my regular machine, because I had some large cones that didn't fit. Then, it fell on the floor and someone stepped on it. So, I started putting the cones on the last holder of my serger (I only use 3 threads and it's a 4 thread machine). My cousin has given me another holder, but I haven't used it yet, since the serger is much handier for me!


----------



## VBAndrea

Sally said:


> Looks like you found a good reason to run to Joann's


And wouldn't you know it, they were out of Decor Bond and I had to go to Walmart for it instead!  It wasn't on sale anyway.  And while I was at Wally's I got 4 yards of fabric on clearance for $2 yd -- much cheaper than anything I got at Joann's.  And Joann's had a sign up by the few bolts of Halloween fabric they had for 40% off and when I checked my receipt (after I left the store) it didn't ring up as on sale so all I got was 20% off.  I double checked my flyer b/c I was going to take it back, but it's the "patriotic" that was listed on sale -- though the store had the sign right over the Halloween ones and I even checked the tagging on the bolt to make sure I was selecting the right fabric.  I did get some Snow White (for a project for a friend) and they also had Brave fabric -- but I didn't buy any of that.  Just had never seen Brave before.

And ON was packed -- but I got what I wanted except I would have liked a bright pink for dd and they didn't have that in her size -- so instead I picked up another swimsuit for her as they were on sale for $9.



Teamtori said:


> Wow! I had no idea you could do that. I might have to try that!! You all are freaking me out about the licensed stuff! I looked at etsy last night and there are TONS of Mickey stuff, tons of Cat in the Hat. I guess it all depends if they feel like coming after you?
> 
> I would love the sun hat tutorial! She has to wear a hat any time she goes outside, so that would be great!
> 
> Joann's definitely has good deals. I'm not going to buy any more fabric until I've definitely made a dent in what I have! But I do need tshirts. I don't know where the best place to get them cheap is...any suggestions?


I would never worry about wearing a thing you made.  And I see no harm in selling either, though someone on this board posted the Suess story once.  

I have three hat tuts but his one is my favorite and IMO has the best fit for a child:
http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html#




The hat is reversible so you can do different fabrics on the inside. 

ETA:  This is the shirt I lined up incorrectly so it's at a slight slant -- most thought I did on purpose so let's go with that!  


IMO this one was too big (I made the child size for a BG and it fit me!):
http://www.marthastewart.com/353632/reversible-hats#





If you print the Martha Stewart one make sure you follow the printing instructions perfectly -- you have to have the latest adobe installed and read the comments b/c someone gives exact instructions to get it to work correctly.

And I can't find the link for the other one I did -- grrr!  It turned out too small IMO but this is it:





If you like this style I will see if the website is on my instructions that I printed.  Just let me know.  I swear it's an Ottobre free pattern but I can't find it bookmarked on my computer.  Worse case scenario I can copy it for you and mail it to you.

I also ran across this while looking for the Ottobre pattern and it looks like a really nice style too:
http://lusaorganics.typepad.com/clean/2010/07/boys-sunhat-pattern-and-tutorial.html

For T-shirts my favorites for girls are Target and Old Navy.  Walmart also has some that are a little thinner and I did use one and the applique looks nice and it's washed well and held up and they are only $3.47 (?) so you can't beat the price.  I also ordered from this site to get these ruffled t's:
http://www.rockbottomt-shirts.com/Girls/Girls-T-Shirts-Double-Ruffle-p67.html

The ruffled t's are decent, but I also ordered some boys long sleeve t's and the quality is fine, but the shape is sort of sweatshirt like -- I prefer ON's long sleeve shirts for boys.

K-mart is hit or miss for t's -- last year they had some cool key hole tanks.  JC Penny also has some that are more girly and varied.

HTH!




cogero said:


> Working on appliques again today. Right now I am redoing a stitch appliqué. My 770 is acting up so I am using my Duetta which works way better.and cuts the jump stitches. I have no patience for taking apart the 770 today.
> 
> So the plan is to do a lot of appliques and then switch to sewing
> 
> Question
> 
> Does anyone have a thread stand and do you like it?


Sorry your PE770 is not cooperating.  Something that cuts jump stitches would be a good friend of mine!  Sorry , no help on the thread stand.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Help!!!  My embroidery machine is having an attack of stupid!  I'm in the middle of an applique, 10 steps in, and when I put the frame back in after a cutting step, it's telling me to switch to the large hoop.  I haven't changed anything, it is the large hoop I've been using for the past 20 minutes!!!   I've done everything I can think of, including turning off and restarting, removing the embroidery unit and looking for any stray threads.  I've got a Brother Pacesetter ULT 2002D.  Any other suggestions are appreciated.  I've got this plus one other shirt to finish for our trip in less than 2 weeks.  And it's only the large 6x10 hoop that seems to be an issue, the others are recognized by the machine.


I was going to suggest unplugging it like Teresa did.  Sorry, I'm of no help.



teresajoy said:


> I'm not sure which ones you were looking at already, but Heathersue has downloadable SW designs, and they always stitch out great. http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com She has different coupons everymonth too, so check out her Facebook page to get them.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if Heather has a Wish trip design. I know she was working on bald princesses. I'll ask her about the Wish design.
> 
> 
> I don't remember a Wish design, but that doesn't mean she doesn't have one. I have a hard time remembering everything she does!  She's been working on a bald princess line, so if anyone needs those for a Give, they can let her (or me) know.


I second that Heather's designs always stitch out well and her satin stitches are a little wider than most which looks better.

I'm excited to hear that Heather is working on bald princesses -- I hope never to need them for my personal use, but they would be awesome for BG's!  As would any Wish Trip designs (hint, hint!).



Teamtori said:


> Thanks! I would love bald princesses and a wish trip design! Tori is such an inspiration to me in that she sees herself as beautiful with her bald head. She is such a pretty girl, that sometimes it is hard for me to see other people look at her with..pity? I guess. From the time she was little, everyone always stopped me and said how cute she was, and now, they just look sad.
> 
> But Tori, she prances around with her bald head, models for me and says how pretty she looks. She is such an inspiration to me. It makes me cry.


That's wonderful that she sees herself as the beauty she is!  My dd saw her picture yesterday and really couldn't grasp Tori having no hair.  It gave me the opportunity to teach her a bit about chemotherapy, but sadly I just don't think my dd can relate to something she hasn't actually seen in real life.  The only person we know that had chemo was my dad, but my dd knows guys can go bald so thought nothing of it.  My dd loved Tori's outfits though!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

teresajoy said:


> Is it every design for the 6x10 hoop or just one?
> I have no real idea how the hoops work or how it knows what size you have, but are there any sort of connectors or something that you could clean? Could you try taking an eraser and cleaning the metal clamp parts of the hoop and where you hook them up? (again, I have NO idea if that makes any difference!!! Just a thought that jumped into my head!)



Its every design, and I think I broke something.  I found a tiny piece of plastic on the floor with what looks like a computer sensor of some sort.  It has to be it, there isn't anything else it could have come from.  I wasn't rough with it, and didn't hear anything snap, but I broke it I think.  Well, I'll try to get as much work done tomorrow, and bring it in on Tuesday, and hope for the best.


----------



## Teamtori

ItsyBitsy said:


> I don't know why but I am so excited to meet a fellow Missourian on the DIS boards. Awesome! Anyways, it's super cool she gets to do that. She must be very proud.
> 
> I've been looking into getting more involved in our local Make A Wish chapter.



She loves meeting new people and she really likes having a website and having me tell people about her. I think she is going to make a difference with her life!


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> I did get some Snow White (for a project for a friend) and they also had Brave fabric -- but I didn't buy any of that.  Just had never seen Brave before.
> 
> I have three hat tuts but his one is my favorite and IMO has the best fit for a child:
> http://blog.craftzine.com/archive/2009/07/how-to_sew_a_reversible_sun_ha.html#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hat is reversible so you can do different fabrics on the inside.
> 
> 
> For T-shirts my favorites for girls are Target and Old Navy.  Walmart also has some that are a little thinner and I did use one and the applique looks nice and it's washed well and held up and they are only $3.47 (?) so you can't beat the price.  I also ordered from this site to get these ruffled t's:
> http://www.rockbottomt-shirts.com/Girls/Girls-T-Shirts-Double-Ruffle-p67.html
> I was going to suggest unplugging it like Teresa did.  Sorry, I'm of no help.
> 
> I'm excited to hear that Heather is working on bald princesses -- I hope never to need them for my personal use, but they would be awesome for BG's!  As would any Wish Trip designs (hint, hint!).
> 
> That's wonderful that she sees herself as the beauty she is!  My dd saw her picture yesterday and really couldn't grasp Tori having no hair.  It gave me the opportunity to teach her a bit about chemotherapy, but sadly I just don't think my dd can relate to something she hasn't actually seen in real life.  The only person we know that had chemo was my dad, but my dd knows guys can go bald so thought nothing of it.  My dd loved Tori's outfits though!



Thank you for all the help and the comments. I am amazed how good kids do with her being bald, wearing masks, etc. I always try to explain to them what is going on. A lot of times they are just curious. Tori has now learned the explanations and can say, "When my fighters go in, they get hungry and go and fight my tumors. But sometimes they eat things they aren't supposed to! Like my hair!" Or "I take medicine that can make it easy for me to get sick, so I wear a mask in case someone sneezes on me!"

I think there is going to be more acceptance soon. Do you know Bratz is selling a line of bald dolls this summer? I am going to get some to give to the daycare and to Tori's class if she can go back to school in the fall.

Has anyone seen a good pattern for a "do-rag" type of bandana? Tori has two of them that look really good, but they seem complicated for me to try to take apart and recreate for the biker outfit. (And they don't match colorwise or I'd just have her wear that!) Also, does "Tangled" fabric exist? I have been reading old threads and saw some. Also, onesie dresses? Anyone have a favorite pattern?

I know. There are no dumb questions, but I will try to quit asking so many questions one day!!!!


----------



## Sandi S

Teamtori said:


> Thank you for all the help and the comments. I am amazed how good kids do with her being bald, wearing masks, etc. I always try to explain to them what is going on. A lot of times they are just curious. Tori has now learned the explanations and can say, "When my fighters go in, they get hungry and go and fight my tumors. But sometimes they eat things they aren't supposed to! Like my hair!" Or "I take medicine that can make it easy for me to get sick, so I wear a mask in case someone sneezes on me!"
> 
> I think there is going to be more acceptance soon. Do you know Bratz is selling a line of bald dolls this summer? I am going to get some to give to the daycare and to Tori's class if she can go back to school in the fall.
> 
> Has anyone seen a good pattern for a "do-rag" type of bandana? Tori has two of them that look really good, but they seem complicated for me to try to take apart and recreate for the biker outfit. (And they don't match colorwise or I'd just have her wear that!) Also, does "Tangled" fabric exist? I have been reading old threads and saw some. Also, onesie dresses? Anyone have a favorite pattern?
> 
> I know. There are no dumb questions, but I will try to quit asking so many questions one day!!!!



Tangled fabric exists - I got some from Joanns (not sure when). 

I want that Brave fabric, but I am trying to stay away from Joann's for a little while.


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> Thanks Flora, they had a really wonderful time. Barbara was put on a new medication after our trip and it really made her very sick, so we are glad we were able to go when we did.  They gave her some medication to help, but after she took the medication and got so sick, she seems to be afraid to take it again. And, she really needs to take it.
> 
> I don't remember a Wish design, but that doesn't mean she doesn't have one. I have a hard time remembering everything she does!  She's been working on a bald princess line, so if anyone needs those for a Give, they can let her (or me) know.



I am sorry to hear that Barbara is having such a bad reaction to the new medication. I saw the pictures via the links you posted and I am truly glad that her family was able to go on such a special trip and to be able to share that experience with you and Heather's families. I hope there will be less side effects from the new meds the next time she takes them. It is unforunate that meds that are supposed to help are making her sick!

Please tell Heather that I would LOVE to see blad princesses and wish trip design(s). I guess I have to battle it out with Andrea to see who gets to use them on BG's 



Teamtori said:


> Thanks! I would love bald princesses and a wish trip design! Tori is such an inspiration to me in that she sees herself as beautiful with her bald head. She is such a pretty girl, that sometimes it is hard for me to see other people look at her with..pity? I guess. From the time she was little, everyone always stopped me and said how cute she was, and now, they just look sad.
> 
> But Tori, she prances around with her bald head, models for me and says how pretty she looks. She is such an inspiration to me. It makes me cry.





Teamtori said:


> Thank you for all the help and the comments. I am amazed how good kids do with her being bald, wearing masks, etc. I always try to explain to them what is going on. A lot of times they are just curious. Tori has now learned the explanations and can say, "When my fighters go in, they get hungry and go and fight my tumors. But sometimes they eat things they aren't supposed to! Like my hair!" Or "I take medicine that can make it easy for me to get sick, so I wear a mask in case someone sneezes on me!"
> 
> I think there is going to be more acceptance soon. Do you know Bratz is selling a line of bald dolls this summer? I am going to get some to give to the daycare and to Tori's class if she can go back to school in the fall.
> 
> Has anyone seen a good pattern for a "do-rag" type of bandana? Tori has two of them that look really good, but they seem complicated for me to try to take apart and recreate for the biker outfit. (And they don't match colorwise or I'd just have her wear that!) Also, does "Tangled" fabric exist? I have been reading old threads and saw some. Also, onesie dresses? Anyone have a favorite pattern?
> 
> I know. There are no dumb questions, but I will try to quit asking so many questions one day!!!!



Thanks so much for sharing how brave and beautiful Tori is. Just reading your description of her makes ME cry! You should be very proud of yourself to have raised such an amazing young woman. Very often, the family members deserves the praise just as much as the person going through the battle. I want to make sure that you get recongized for what you do every day.

I just did a quick google search and I found this pattern for a do-rag bandana.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Its every design, and I think I broke something.  I found a tiny piece of plastic on the floor with what looks like a computer sensor of some sort.  It has to be it, there isn't anything else it could have come from.  I wasn't rough with it, and didn't hear anything snap, but I broke it I think.  Well, I'll try to get as much work done tomorrow, and bring it in on Tuesday, and hope for the best.



Oh no! I am sorry that you may have to take your machine in for service. Mind you, I have had numerous plastic bits came off my Brother machines and I hadn't had many problems with the missing parts. Hopefully a nice afternoon off for the machine will do the trick.

Andrea: I lost your quote but thanks for posting the links to the sunhats. I had to laugh when you said one of the patterns was too big for a child and it would fit you. You see, I have a small head and adult-sized hats don't fit me! Finding a sunhat can be a nightmare for me (though I suppose I COULD wear a kid-sized Minnie mouse sunhat from the parks).


As some of you know, I met with one of our recent Big Give families last week. They are such a lovely family and I am truly grateful for the opportunity to meet them. I would like to share the items I made for this family.
A polo for dad (the shirt came from the grocery store of all places!): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meghan tops for mom and auntie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bowling shirts for the boys: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A stripwork jumper for the girl (front and back): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And last but not least, a set of luggage tags with each person's name (names on the back of the tags): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our "meet and greet" photos are posted on their PTR. The photographer (mom) really captured the event very well!

Thanks for letting me share my projects!


----------



## pyrxtc

HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag and the ticket pocket on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck pillow and Disboard tag for my bag.



I LOVE YOUR BAG !!  Where did you get the giant Mickey ? great job on everything.



HockeyMomNH said:


> DisneyLand stuff continued.  This is what I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the photo overload.  I didn't realize I had so many!



With the Tink jacket it really makes me want to try sewing fleece.


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> Tangled fabric exists - I got some from Joanns (not sure when).
> 
> I want that Brave fabric, but I am trying to stay away from Joann's for a little while.



But now is the time to buy the Brave fabric -- it's 40% off and then you get either 10 or 20% off on top of that (military is 20%).  Not that I'm trying to enable you or anything.  However, if you do need to make room for some more fabric I am willing to come shopping at your house when we have the Dismeet.  I think Marianne might need to make that one of the stops on the shopping extravaganza field trip 



PurpleEars said:


> Please tell Heather that I would LOVE to see blad princesses and wish trip design(s). I guess I have to battle it out with Andrea to see who gets to use them on BG's
> 
> Andrea: I lost your quote but thanks for posting the links to the sunhats. I had to laugh when you said one of the patterns was too big for a child and it would fit you. You see, I have a small head and adult-sized hats don't fit me! Finding a sunhat can be a nightmare for me (though I suppose I COULD wear a kid-sized Minnie mouse sunhat from the parks).
> 
> 
> As some of you know, I met with one of our recent Big Give families last week. They are such a lovely family and I am truly grateful for the opportunity to meet them. I would like to share the items I made for this family.
> A polo for dad (the shirt came from the grocery store of all places!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan tops for mom and auntie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stripwork jumper for the girl (front and back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, a set of luggage tags with each person's name (names on the back of the tags):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "meet and greet" photos are posted on their PTR. The photographer (mom) really captured the event very well!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my projects!


Yes, there may be a battle!  We can take turns doing the outfits.  All the hats I've made are for chemo Wish Kids so those designs would be well utilized by us!

And it was the Martha Stewart child hat that fit me, albeit not perfect, but likely too big for a child.  Any of them would work for you if you just adjust according to size.  They go together quickly.

I love all your BG items.  I know I commented on the BG but I have to say again that I need to get my hands on the adult pattern -- one of these days -- too busy right now with teacher's gifts and helping Amy out before her big trip.


----------



## Sandi S

VBAndrea said:


> But now is the time to buy the Brave fabric -- it's 40% off and then you get either 10 or 20% off on top of that (military is 20%).  Not that I'm trying to enable you or anything.  However, if you do need to make room for some more fabric I am willing to come shopping at your house when we have the Dismeet.  I think Marianne might need to make that one of the stops on the shopping extravaganza field trip



We did just get a brand new fabric and yarn store in Sanford, but I'm about 2.5 hours from Charlotte.

I always get 15% off at Joann's thanks to their teacher discount program. I am sure I will get there next weekend, though.

I have been furiously cutting fabric this afternoon and I have accumulated a major pile of garments to sew. So far, I have 3 matching Mickey print camp shirts for my sons (and about to add one for DH to that), a knit shirt for Jamie, shorts for Benjamin, a skort for Gracie (matching brother-sister zoo outfits), a halter dress (beach theme), ruffle back shorts, some doll clothes from left-over fabric, and an ice cream theme sun top and ruffle shorts outfit for Gracie. I have a couple more things on my list to cut out before I start sewing. I like to assembly-line my stuff based on what thread I load in the serger.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Teamtori said:


> Thank you for all the help and the comments. I am amazed how good kids do with her being bald, wearing masks, etc. I always try to explain to them what is going on. A lot of times they are just curious. Tori has now learned the explanations and can say, "When my fighters go in, they get hungry and go and fight my tumors. But sometimes they eat things they aren't supposed to! Like my hair!" Or "I take medicine that can make it easy for me to get sick, so I wear a mask in case someone sneezes on me!"



Have you ever thought about trying to write a childrens book with Tori? Maybe amied at younger children - 1st grade and younger?

My DBB just graduated Kindergarten and he understands quite a few things that most 5 year olds don't (Adoption for one) all due to the books  his preschool teachers and kindergarten teach read to him. It would be really cool for there one to be out there about chemotherapy. She could write it in her own words so that other kids would understand.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Oh yeah, and I keep seeing everyone mention Joanns having a huge sale this weekend. I know there is only tomorrow left but if anyone has a Hancock near them they are also having a huge sale untill tomorrow. Pretty much everything it on sale. I know they are a national chain so I would see if there was one near you.

I liked the Joanns sale but the hancock sale had ALOT more products on sale. They also give 20% off everyday with military IDs


----------



## aboveH20

mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bookbag to carry all my disney stuff in the parks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created the embroidery designs and I can't wait to use them in 11 days!



Impressive that you created the embroidery designs.  I love the Yeti purse and backpack.




PurpleEars said:


> Hmmm, grass stained hooves, that rings a bell! Were you referring to these?



Those are so cute!  I bet they were very comfortable, too.  Great job.




VBAndrea said:


> Quit giving out security info!  Next time I see you it will probably be on the national news as you are taken away in shackles for leaking top secret data.  Next thing you're going to tell me is that the Navy ships aren't yellow!



If I'm not mistaken (a _very rare _occurrence) you said your love of The Beatles inspired you to create a themed family room and you stenciled We *ALL* Live in a Yellow Submainre on one of the walls.





dianemom2 said:


> Here is another one of my scrap creations.  The Hawaiian print started out as one of my t-shirts and so did the orange part of the dress.  They both got little holes in them but there was a lot of good fabric left.  The hot pink fabric was a nightie of mine that shrank up to be too small the first time I wore it.  I only used about 1/2 of it on this dress so I will have some left for something else soon.



That turned out great and it looks like it would be soft and comfy.  




HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallet and small zipper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tote bag



I'm way over my photo limit so had to do some deleting, but I love your bag and accessories. I made a wallet for my last trip and I loved it because I was able to design it for exactly what I needed.  Great use of the Mickey bag.




HockeyMomNH said:


> DisneyLand stuff continued.  This is what I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the photo overload.  I didn't realize I had so many!



I love the Tink jacket.  Great collection of things!




teresajoy said:


> The trip was wonderful! Someone donated a stay at AKL for David and Barbara. Barbara absolutely LOVED it there! She is a very reserved person, but when she talks about AKL, her face lights up and she get very animated!!! She woke up every day at 6:30AM just so she could sit out on their balcony and watch them feed the animals.
> 
> Someone also donated a photo session with Randy Chapman, so we had a lot of fun with him for an afternoon! I can't wait to see those pictures!!!
> 
> I don't have all of our trip pictures up, but most of them, and all from when Barbara was there.



The photos are geat.  I love the Hope T-shirts with the Mickey ears.  Glad everyone had a good time.





Teamtori said:


> I think it looks great!!!!





cogero said:


> absolutely gorgeous I love it.



Thanks.  I made it after he graduated from HS for a queen size bed and it was harder to find 20 shirts than I originally thought, so I used backs for some.  The other thing I quickly realized if that the T-shirt designs are often close to the neckline so I couldn't center some of the designs  as I would have liked because the neck got in the way.


----------



## pyrxtc

So, I hit Joann's Friday and today for the sale. I spent more than I wanted on Friday but got some awesome fabric that I paid full price for but I got to pull it from the "new" cart and it was still in plastic  (not my pic). Can't wait to use it.  (background is not green, it is cream.






I also bought my limit of Simplicity patterns, half of which to send to my friend in Australia along with some more Tiana fabric.

I hit two shops that were new to me today. I vowed to only buy clearance and remnants. At the first shop I was sticking to my goal until I went searching for a specific colored knit and while I went down an aisle to get my fabric cut I spied the Snow White fabric that I had been eyeing online and bought 3 yards. They had the fleece too but I thought she looked funny on it.

At the second store today, I stayed with my vow to only buy clearance and to spend no more than $25. That worked until I directed my daughter to find a costume for Halloween and while she was trying to decide the one she liked most, I bought a few more for me. 

So now I have more than enough fabric to make many things with, I will just need some solids to break up the busy.


----------



## Teamtori

Sandi S said:


> Tangled fabric exists - I got some from Joanns (not sure when).
> 
> I want that Brave fabric, but I am trying to stay away from Joann's for a little while.



I just saw the Brave fabric when we went to Joanns. I got a few tshirts. They are 4 for 10 dollars and I got 20% on top of that. I didn't get the Brave fabric, even though it was on sale. I've already spent enough!!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks so much for sharing how brave and beautiful Tori is. Just reading your description of her makes ME cry! You should be very proud of yourself to have raised such an amazing young woman. Very often, the family members deserves the praise just as much as the person going through the battle. I want to make sure that you get recongized for what you do every day.
> 
> I just did a quick google search and I found this pattern for a do-rag bandana.
> 
> 
> 
> As some of you know, I met with one of our recent Big Give families last week. They are such a lovely family and I am truly grateful for the opportunity to meet them. I would like to share the items I made for this family.
> A polo for dad (the shirt came from the grocery store of all places!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan tops for mom and auntie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stripwork jumper for the girl (front and back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, a set of luggage tags with each person's name (names on the back of the tags):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "meet and greet" photos are posted on their PTR. The photographer (mom) really captured the event very well!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my projects!



Those are beautiful!



ItsyBitsy said:


> Have you ever thought about trying to write a childrens book with Tori? Maybe amied at younger children - 1st grade and younger?
> 
> My DBB just graduated Kindergarten and he understands quite a few things that most 5 year olds don't (Adoption for one) all due to the books  his preschool teachers and kindergarten teach read to him. It would be really cool for there one to be out there about chemotherapy. She could write it in her own words so that other kids would understand.



I wrote a story for Tori when she first started chemotherapy. Mouse is her nickname. This is my second Mouse story..the first was "Mouse gets adopted" because I couldn't find an adoption book that was adoption from foster care, when the family had fostered the child for awhile. So I wrote that for her, and then I wrote Mouse gets Chemo..

http://www.torigaga.com/2012/04/story-for-my-mouse.html

Question:I'm making a pair of easy fit pants, and I don't have enough fabric to cut it in the fold for one leg. Can I sew two pieces together to create a "fold" or will that mess it up?


----------



## VBAndrea

ItsyBitsy said:


> Oh yeah, and I keep seeing everyone mention Joanns having a huge sale this weekend. I know there is only tomorrow left but if anyone has a Hancock near them they are also having a huge sale untill tomorrow. Pretty much everything it on sale. I know they are a national chain so I would see if there was one near you.
> 
> I liked the Joanns sale but the hancock sale had ALOT more products on sale. They also give 20% off everyday with military IDs


I was waiting until tomorrow to hit Hancock's because their really good deals are tomorrow only.  Our Hancock's does not do a military discount every day.  It does one ONCE per month and it's 15%.  I sure wish ours did one every day!  



aboveH20 said:


> If I'm not mistaken (a _very rare _occurrence) you said your love of The Beatles inspired you to create a themed family room and you stenciled We *ALL* Live in a Yellow Submainre on one of the walls.


Would you like me to take some photos for you?  I'm sure you will hallucinate and actually see some yellow submarines.



pyrxtc said:


> So, I hit Joann's Friday and today for the sale. I spent more than I wanted on Friday but got some awesome fabric that I paid full price for but I got to pull it from the "new" cart and it was still in plastic  (not my pic). Can't wait to use it.  (background is not green, it is cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought my limit of Simplicity patterns, half of which to send to my friend in Australia along with some more Tiana fabric.
> 
> I hit two shops that were new to me today. I vowed to only buy clearance and remnants. At the first shop I was sticking to my goal until I went searching for a specific colored knit and while I went down an aisle to get my fabric cut I spied the Snow White fabric that I had been eyeing online and bought 3 yards. They had the fleece too but I thought she looked funny on it.
> 
> At the second store today, I stayed with my vow to only buy clearance and to spend no more than $25. That worked until I directed my daughter to find a costume for Halloween and while she was trying to decide the one she liked most, I bought a few more for me.
> 
> So now I have more than enough fabric to make many things with, I will just need some solids to break up the busy.


Did you pay full price for the Brave fabric -- all the licensed stuff went on sale today.  Our store had it too but I had no need for it.  I did get the SW though for something I'm making for someone.  I would have had a lot more fun at Joann's were it not for our upcoming loss of rental income.  It's going to be an icky summer for us.



Teamtori said:


> Question:I'm making a pair of easy fit pants, and I don't have enough fabric to cut it in the fold for one leg. Can I sew two pieces together to create a "fold" or will that mess it up?



I think it would work fine -- it would just give you a seam up the side so I would do the same with the other leg to make it match.  And I say "think" because I've never actually done it.

Watch Michaels and AC Moore for t sales too -- last week Michaels had them 5 for $10 (equates to the same as you got them for at Joann's but just letting you know for future reference).


----------



## celerystalker

After looking at many mermaid patterns and cutting out a skirt pattern - I tossed them all away and went with my own idea. This is out of scraps just to see if it will look right - I'll add tulle to the real one once I buy the green scale fabric. I'm getting excited to start work on the real one for me and one for my friend!


----------



## Teamtori

celerystalker said:


> After looking at many mermaid patterns and cutting out a skirt pattern - I tossed them all away and went with my own idea. This is out of scraps just to see if it will look right - I'll add tulle to the real one once I buy the green scale fabric. I'm getting excited to start work on the real one for me and one for my friend!



It looks like a mermaid to me! Good job!


----------



## TinkNH

I think my husband is going to put a freeze on me going to joannes or walmart and take away my ccard

I got quite the haul of stuff at both places. Been sewing less than a month and the fabric hoarding has begun (dont even ask about my stashes of counted cross stitch, scrapbooking and polymer clay stuff)

Fabric in the wash but I got stuff to make jessie inspired dress / top for the girls, Cars fabric to try making shorts for DS, fairy fabric for a dress for little DD, minnie dot, black and yellow to make dress/top for the girls, and some thread and assorted notions at joannes.  Then I went to walmart..and found Hot wheels fabric in the clearance bin for DS, also polkadot fabrics for DD9, and then we found the long sought after ariel fabric for DD4...
ETA: I almost forgot...I also found grey Minnie and Mickey t shirts for the girls for $3!!  DD9 will wear hers as is but DD4 wont wear pants because of her sensory stuff..so I am going to try adding minnie dot fabric ruffle to the bottom to make it long enough for a dress...I got the top a size large, so about 5 inches of ruffle should do it...

I think  I have a problem


----------



## teresajoy

PurpleEars said:


> I am sorry to hear that Barbara is having such a bad reaction to the new medication. I saw the pictures via the links you posted and I am truly glad that her family was able to go on such a special trip and to be able to share that experience with you and Heather's families. I hope there will be less side effects from the new meds the next time she takes them. It is unforunate that meds that are supposed to help are making her sick!
> 
> Please tell Heather that I would LOVE to see blad princesses and wish trip design(s). I guess I have to battle it out with Andrea to see who gets to use them on BG's



Thank you, we really had a wonderful vacation together. I love Barbara like a sister and her girls almost as much as my own babies. And, David of course, I love like a brother too!! LOL!   Thank you for helping make the trip happen. Everyone's support with the auction was just so wonderful. They couldn't have gone without everyone's help. 

I sent Heather an email asking for the bald princess files and asking about the Wish design. Her husband is sick right now, so I doubt she'll be checking emails much for a day or two. 





celerystalker said:


> Hello! I used to post on this thread way back in 2007/2008, but since I don't have kids of my own, Disney customs aren't that fun!
> Not that I haven't made my own Giselle dress in the past.
> 
> Anyway, the staff of the preschool ministry at my church like to do coordinated costumes for our fall festival.
> I think one of the women would be a perfect Ariel and she said she'd wear the costume if I make it.  That means that someone would see the INSIDE of one of my creations!
> 
> Needless to say, I'm petrified, but I can do it.
> 
> What's the best adult mermaid pattern out there? Any tips you can offer?





celerystalker said:


> After looking at many mermaid patterns and cutting out a skirt pattern - I tossed them all away and went with my own idea. This is out of scraps just to see if it will look right - I'll add tulle to the real one once I buy the green scale fabric. I'm getting excited to start work on the real one for me and one for my friend!



 Hi! I remember you! I like your mermaid so far!!! It's looking good!


----------



## pyrxtc

Teamtori said:


> Also, does "Tangled" fabric exist? I have been reading old threads and saw some. Also, onesie dresses? Anyone have a favorite pattern?
> 
> I know. There are no dumb questions, but I will try to quit asking so many questions one day!!!!



yes, Tangled fabric Exists. I made an outfit with what I got. I bought it at Joann's also.


----------



## pyrxtc

Teamtori said:


> Question:I'm making a pair of easy fit pants, and I don't have enough fabric to cut it in the fold for one leg. Can I sew two pieces together to create a "fold" or will that mess it up?



I would make them wider than I need them to be because you nee to allow for a seam in the measurement and I would make both legs the same way.


----------



## 4monkeys

Way too much to quote yet again. I didn't have a chance to keep up over the last few days, we had a family issue.  But I am LOVING everything I am seeing.  Jealous of the bags! So precious!!


Allison wants me to make a pair of easy fit shorts for her to wear with the Tink shirt Andrea made for her. That made me happy because she has been saying NO!


 Great news here.... I just ordered an embroidery machine!!!  WOO HOO!! DH is getting it for my birthday (that was in April..) Can't wait to get it.


----------



## VBAndrea

celerystalker said:


> After looking at many mermaid patterns and cutting out a skirt pattern - I tossed them all away and went with my own idea. This is out of scraps just to see if it will look right - I'll add tulle to the real one once I buy the green scale fabric. I'm getting excited to start work on the real one for me and one for my friend!


Fantastic!  I can't wait to see the finished product.  My kids were just watching a mermaid show on tv last night.



TinkNH said:


> I think my husband is going to put a freeze on me going to joannes or walmart and take away my ccard
> 
> I got quite the haul of stuff at both places. Been sewing less than a month and the fabric hoarding has begun (dont even ask about my stashes of counted cross stitch, scrapbooking and polymer clay stuff)
> 
> Fabric in the wash but I got stuff to make jessie inspired dress / top for the girls, Cars fabric to try making shorts for DS, fairy fabric for a dress for little DD, minnie dot, black and yellow to make dress/top for the girls, and some thread and assorted notions at joannes.  Then I went to walmart..and found Hot wheels fabric in the clearance bin for DS, also polkadot fabrics for DD9, and then we found the long sought after ariel fabric for DD4...
> ETA: I almost forgot...I also found grey Minnie and Mickey t shirts for the girls for $3!!  DD9 will wear hers as is but DD4 wont wear pants because of her sensory stuff..so I am going to try adding minnie dot fabric ruffle to the bottom to make it long enough for a dress...I got the top a size large, so about 5 inches of ruffle should do it...
> 
> I think  I have a problem


You are not hoarding -- you have plans.  To hoard you just have to buy stuff b/c it's a good deal.  

Does your dd with the sensory issues like knits?  My dd has sensitive skin but will wear a lot, but she highly prefers knits to anything else.  They are not hard to sew with.



4monkeys said:


> Way too much to quote yet again. I didn't have a chance to keep up over the last few days, we had a family issue.  But I am LOVING everything I am seeing.  Jealous of the bags! So precious!!
> 
> 
> Allison wants me to make a pair of easy fit shorts for her to wear with the Tink shirt Andrea made for her. That made me happy because she has been saying NO!
> 
> 
> Great news here.... I just ordered an embroidery machine!!!  WOO HOO!! DH is getting it for my birthday (that was in April..) Can't wait to get it.


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> A polo for dad (the shirt came from the grocery store of all places!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan tops for mom and auntie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stripwork jumper for the girl (front and back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, a set of luggage tags with each person's name (names on the back of the tags):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "meet and greet" photos are posted on their PTR. The photographer (mom) really captured the event very well!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my projects!



I love everything especially the luggage tags.



4monkeys said:


> Way too much to quote yet again. I didn't have a chance to keep up over the last few days, we had a family issue.  But I am LOVING everything I am seeing.  Jealous of the bags! So precious!!
> 
> 
> Allison wants me to make a pair of easy fit shorts for her to wear with the Tink shirt Andrea made for her. That made me happy because she has been saying NO!
> 
> 
> Great news here.... I just ordered an embroidery machine!!!  WOO HOO!! DH is getting it for my birthday (that was in April..) Can't wait to get it.



Congrats on the embroidery machine. You will love it.


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> Great news here.... I just ordered an embroidery machine!!!  WOO HOO!! DH is getting it for my birthday (that was in April..) Can't wait to get it.


Hooray for getting an embroidery machine!  I'm sure you will love it!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Its every design, and I think I broke something.  I found a tiny piece of plastic on the floor with what looks like a computer sensor of some sort.  It has to be it, there isn't anything else it could have come from.  I wasn't rough with it, and didn't hear anything snap, but I broke it I think.  Well, I'll try to get as much work done tomorrow, and bring it in on Tuesday, and hope for the best.


I will be hoping that it is an inexpensive repair!



Teamtori said:


> Has anyone seen a good pattern for a "do-rag" type of bandana? Tori has two of them that look really good, but they seem complicated for me to try to take apart and recreate for the biker outfit. (And they don't match colorwise or I'd just have her wear that!) Also, does "Tangled" fabric exist? I have been reading old threads and saw some. Also, onesie dresses? Anyone have a favorite pattern?


I haven't made a do-ray ever so I can't help with that.  Onesie dresses are easy.  You can do them a couple of ways.  You can either make a ruffle with a finished top and bottom edge and just sew it around the middle of the onesie.  Or you can make a ruffle with a finished bottom edge, cut the onesie in half and then put the ruffle in where you cut the onesie.  Then sew the whole thing back together.  Even easier is just adding cute butt ruffles to the rear end of a onesie to make is cute.



PurpleEars said:


> I just did a quick google search and I found this pattern for a do-rag bandana.
> 
> As some of you know, I met with one of our recent Big Give families last week. They are such a lovely family and I am truly grateful for the opportunity to meet them. I would like to share the items I made for this family.
> A polo for dad (the shirt came from the grocery store of all places!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan tops for mom and auntie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stripwork jumper for the girl (front and back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, a set of luggage tags with each person's name (names on the back of the tags):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "meet and greet" photos are posted on their PTR. The photographer (mom) really captured the event very well!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my projects!


Love all the stuff you made for the BG family.  It is really cute!  How great that you got to deliver everything in person.


----------



## cerberus

OMG  I did my first applique!!! I did mess it up a bit, but was able to save it. Then I did another one and it came out perfectly! I will post pictures soon! Just trying to get a couple more Star Wars shirts done for my girls before we leave on Friday!

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the inspiration and the  websites!!


----------



## aboveH20

If you guys weren't such prolific sewers I wouldn't always be behind!​


VBAndrea said:


> Your quilt is fantastic!  Was your ds on the production crew for Hello Dolly?  Did they go to Subway for their post play party?  Forest Park Elementary has an *interesting* mascot.  Did you go on ToT with your son?  Where is Robin?
> 
> I could go on and on but must go change dd's dressing now since she's whining.



First, you have good eyesight.  

Production crew?!??!!!  He was an actor!

Used to work at Subway.  Loved the job.

Not the FP mascot.  The fourth grade classes did _Robin Hood_, and once again, he was an actor.

I  Tower of Terror.

Robin's clothes were in the dryer so he's MIA.




VBAndrea said:


> Absolutely horrible pic of an outfit I made dd.  She is really into Westies so I did the t and used my $1.50 Walmart skirt to applique on.  Problem is dd is wearing the skort backwards and refused to put it on properly b/c she wanted the Westie on the skirt in front.  I purposely put in on the back since she has a Westie on the shirt.  This will teach me to take pics of clothes NOT modeled (I'd take another pic but the outfit is currently in the wash).  I'll try to get better pics b/c it really is cute -- it looks totally crooked on backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are two shirts for Amy (she buys the shirts and designs -- I had Tink but she bought Dumbo -- and I stitch them out for her).  Excuse any markings -- they are not washed post applique.  The Dumbo is for Skye and Tink is for Allison.  Amy hasn't even seen these yet!



I love your daughter's Westie outfit (and that she wore it Frank Sinatra style -- her way!).  My husband's last secreatary had a Westie that came to work with her everyday.  He had a cage in the office, toys, etc.

The shirts for Amy came out great.  Both of the appliques are perfecto.




Teamtori said:


> Here is my finished Cat in the Hat outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud of it.



Great model, great outfit. 




Teamtori said:


> Finished the matching shirt for my snow white outfit.



Wow.  The shirt and skirt turned out great.  I really like that skirt pattern.




Sandi S said:


> Very cute! I am planning to do a Dr. Seuss theme outfit for back-to-school since D starts Kindergarten (and I have been hoarding the Dr. Seuss fabric).
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too - glad to see she is feeling better.
> 
> I am finishing up some shirts for the big boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all from the same Ottobre pattern - I just need to add the buttons, buttonholes, and front packet to the Lego Jack Sparrow shirt to finish.
> 
> Meanwhile, I stitched out a design on a polo for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out a trick to hooping shirts like this without getting extra fabric caught - do it over a stool!



Everything turned out so well and I love your hoop on a stool trick!





dianemom2 said:


> Ok, first, we have no plans to go to West Point this weekend.  But I hope your son has a great time.
> 
> Sorry that you had to cancel your cruise.  I think it is smart to wait until the ENT says you are better.  There are always plenty of Alaska cruises available so you just need to wait to be completely better and then you can find one that works out just right for you.  BTW, I don't know if it is in your budget, but we enjoyed the land portion of our Alaska cruise/tour as much as the cruise and it was important to me to see the interior of Alaska too.  I didn't want to go that far and miss seeing Denali.
> 
> I love the t-shirt quilt.  I am very impressed.  Was each of the t-shirts something that he saved from a special memory or event in his life?



My son said graduation was impressive.  He had thought about wearing his Navy uniform, because he's sorta still in the Navy IRR or something for another year, but didn't.  I've been to West Point twice and it's impressive just to be on the grounds.

I think I'll do AK solo even if my husband never wants to reschedule!  We had planned to do the seven day cruise, take the domed railroad north and spend two nights in Denail, one at McKinley, one in Anchorage, and one on the plane on the way home. 

Each of the t-shirts had been saved over the years as favorites of my son.  I made his quilt for a queen size bed and needed 20 blocks.  I was wishing I had a few more shirts to choose from.  You'll notice that some of the designs aren't centered because I had to avoid the nedckline.




Teamtori said:


> Tori is an ambassador for the Ride for Wishes that is taking place in St Louis next week. They raise money to fund MAW trips. I wanted a "Biker Mickey" outfit and this is what I came up with.



That turned out great.  





PurpleEars said:


> I am so sorry that you have to cancel your cruise. You know, I will hold you to the rebooking thing! In the mean time, I suppose you can help me plan my excursions!
> 
> Great job on the quilt. It looks great from here.



So I'll be very interested in your experiencews.  We didn't book any shore excursions because we didn't want to be commited to an activity on a cold rainy day.  (We did a lot of our planning last winter and I was so tired of being cold that I was hesitant to be cold AND wet in AK).

I'm glad I took a photo of the quilt far enough away that it looks good.





TinkerbelleMom said:


> Help!!!  My embroidery machine is having an attack of stupid!  I'm in the middle of an applique, 10 steps in, and when I put the frame back in after a cutting step, it's telling me to switch to the large hoop.  I haven't changed anything, it is the large hoop I've been using for the past 20 minutes!!!   I've done everything I can think of, including turning off and restarting, removing the embroidery unit and looking for any stray threads.  I've got a Brother Pacesetter ULT 2002D.  Any other suggestions are appreciated.  I've got this plus one other shirt to finish for our trip in less than 2 weeks.  And it's only the large 6x10 hoop that seems to be an issue, the others are recognized by the machine.



How frustrating.  I'll keep reading to see if you've been able to resolve it.


----------



## TinkNH

VBAndrea said:


> You are not hoarding -- you have plans.  To hoard you just have to buy stuff b/c it's a good deal.
> 
> Does your dd with the sensory issues like knits?  My dd has sensitive skin but will wear a lot, but she highly prefers knits to anything else.  They are not hard to sew with.



Well I have plans for the fabric but bought way more yardage than I needed of the ones on clearance Its all good

She doesn't seem to have a strong preference other than any part that touches her skin has to be smooth and not tight...pillowcase dresses have been ok because they are so loose.  I looked at the knit fabric yesterday but I really have no idea how to sew them...maybe its time to ask my mother for help   We have made progress with DD...she wouldn't even wear underwear a few months ago...at least now I can get out of the house with her....

Seeing all the pretty ruffled dresses and skirts makes me a bit sad because shes at the right age for that stuff but its not going to happen.  And I dont think the almost 10 yr old would let me dress her up anymore


----------



## teresajoy

TinkNH said:


> Well I have plans for the fabric but bought way more yardage than I needed of the ones on clearance Its all good
> 
> She doesn't seem to have a strong preference other than any part that touches her skin has to be smooth and not tight...pillowcase dresses have been ok because they are so loose.  I looked at the knit fabric yesterday but I really have no idea how to sew them...maybe its time to ask my mother for help   We have made progress with DD...she wouldn't even wear underwear a few months ago...at least now I can get out of the house with her....
> 
> Seeing all the pretty ruffled dresses and skirts makes me a bit sad because shes at the right age for that stuff but its not going to happen.  And I dont think the almost 10 yr old would let me dress her up anymore



My 9 year old refuses to wear underwear too. She wears knit shorts under dresses and skirts and I have made her what I call "butt covers" to wear with pants and shorts! Although, I did recently talk her into trying to wear some and she did ok, so I'm hoping we might have reached a turning point in the undie issues!!!!    Like I said she is 9 (nine and a half about I guess!) and she loves ruffles and frills. So, don't give up on your 10 year old!! On Sunday, Lydia (the 9 year old) was wearing one of Arminda's old dresses and Lydia was complaining because there were no ruffles and she didn't understand why Arminda would have wanted me to make it like that.   I hate making ruffles, but I love that she loves them. 

Ok, that was a bit of a ramble!! LOL!


----------



## TinkNH

teresajoy said:


> My 9 year old refuses to wear underwear too. She wears knit shorts under dresses and skirts and I have made her what I call "butt covers" to wear with pants and shorts! Although, I did recently talk her into trying to wear some and she did ok, so I'm hoping we might have reached a turning point in the undie issues!!!!    Like I said she is 9 (nine and a half about I guess!) and she loves ruffles and frills. So, don't give up on your 10 year old!! On Sunday, Lydia (the 9 year old) was wearing one of Arminda's old dresses and Lydia was complaining because there were no ruffles and she didn't understand why Arminda would have wanted me to make it like that.   I hate making ruffles, but I love that she loves them.
> 
> Ok, that was a bit of a ramble!! LOL!



My 9 yo has never been the ruffle girly girl ..its the little one who is all about being a princess..but cant wear the clothes.  I consider it a major achievement that DD9 will let me make her pillowcase tops to wear at disney but "NOT to school MOM!"  Its not easy to get her into a dress ever!

For a while DD4 would only wear footed pjs, inside out so the seams didnt touch her, and no undies.  Since we started therapy with her it has gotten better but it is a very slow process.  I feel horrible because as frustrated as I feel sometimes when trying to get out of the house and shes in a tantrum over her clothes...it must feel awful to have your clothes hurt you


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> As some of you know, I met with one of our recent Big Give families last week. They are such a lovely family and I am truly grateful for the opportunity to meet them. I would like to share the items I made for this family.
> A polo for dad (the shirt came from the grocery store of all places!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan tops for mom and auntie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowling shirts for the boys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stripwork jumper for the girl (front and back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, a set of luggage tags with each person's name (names on the back of the tags):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "meet and greet" photos are posted on their PTR. The photographer (mom) really captured the event very well!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my projects!



You've been a busy sewer (or sewist if you prefer that word, I don't).  Your creations turned out wonderfully.  I'll have to go check out the family's PTR.




Teamtori said:


> I wrote a story for Tori when she first started chemotherapy. Mouse is her nickname. This is my second Mouse story..the first was "Mouse gets adopted" because I couldn't find an adoption book that was adoption from foster care, when the family had fostered the child for awhile. So I wrote that for her, and then I wrote Mouse gets Chemo..
> 
> http://www.torigaga.com/2012/04/story-for-my-mouse.html



I'll have to go back and read more carefully, but I'm loving what I've read so far.




VBAndrea said:


> Would you like me to take some photos for you?



ONLY if it's no trouble.


----------



## Teamtori

pyrxtc said:


> yes, Tangled fabric Exists. I made an outfit with what I got. I bought it at Joann's also.



That is so beautiful! I love the fabric. I might have to find it online. I haven't seen it at our Joanns.



pyrxtc said:


> I would make them wider than I need them to be because you nee to allow for a seam in the measurement and I would make both legs the same way.



Thanks!!



4monkeys said:


> Way too much to quote yet again. I didn't have a chance to keep up over the last few days, we had a family issue.  But I am LOVING everything I am seeing.  Jealous of the bags! So precious!!
> 
> 
> Allison wants me to make a pair of easy fit shorts for her to wear with the Tink shirt Andrea made for her. That made me happy because she has been saying NO!
> 
> 
> Great news here.... I just ordered an embroidery machine!!!  WOO HOO!! DH is getting it for my birthday (that was in April..) Can't wait to get it.



Exciting!!! Which one did you get???



cerberus said:


> OMG  I did my first applique!!! I did mess it up a bit, but was able to save it. Then I did another one and it came out perfectly! I will post pictures soon! Just trying to get a couple more Star Wars shirts done for my girls before we leave on Friday!
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the inspiration and the  websites!!



Congratulations!! I just started making appliques and I love it!


----------



## celerystalker

VBAndrea said:


>



Oh my goodness! I'm so glad someone quoted this because I totally missed it!  I have a westie and a cairn (same dog, different colors) and love anything with them on it!!!! 
Where did you get this applique? The local rescue group is auctioning off some bags with it on it - but I'd love to get it for my mom and my friend so they can make stuff with it! 



Teamtori said:


> Finished the matching shirt for my snow white outfit.


Absolutely stunning!!!! I love this fabric so much. I saw it at JoAnn's on Saturday and showed it to my bf. I'd love to buy it, but I have nothing to make with it. Maybe next paycheck. 



Teamtori said:


>



Awesome! Is she going to ride a motorcycle as the ambassador?


----------



## Teamtori

celerystalker said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!! I love this fabric so much. I saw it at JoAnn's on Saturday and showed it to my bf. I'd love to buy it, but I have nothing to make with it. Maybe next paycheck.
> 
> Awesome! Is she going to ride a motorcycle as the ambassador?



I really like it too. It made a beautiful skirt. I want to make something else with it!!

She can ride the motorcycles, but I don't think Daddy is going to let that happen. 

She will be there at registration to welcome the riders, etc. And her picture is on the brochures and posters, etc. to tell people about the ride.


----------



## Teamtori

QUESTION

So, remember the Bald is Beautiful shirt I made? When I was done, it looked great. I threw it in the laundry and now it is ruined. It is all puckered up and bunched around the princess. 

What did I do wrong??


----------



## nannye

Has anyone made Carla C's pattern Precious Dresses for dolls? We are working on the sleeveless doll dress and having trouble finishing the seams with the armhole being so small. This likely applies to any sleeveless doll dress, but any tips on what to do? My mom thinks she should just put binding on the sleeves which I'm not really fond off. 
TIA
Erin


----------



## livndisney

Teamtori said:


> QUESTION
> 
> So, remember the Bald is Beautiful shirt I made? When I was done, it looked great. I threw it in the laundry and now it is ruined. It is all puckered up and bunched around the princess.
> 
> What did I do wrong??



Did you prewash and dry the fabric?
Did you use interface?
If so what kind?


----------



## ColonelHathi

Hi Everyone! Happy Memorial Day!  I am finally getting around to posting some recent completed projects.  

First a few dresses from my DM.  She made these for DD (3) and I think they turned out way cute.  DD is a bit of a sassy model, so you won't see many modeled poses.  This pillowtop top is one exception.  Still sassy though. 









She also made this cute sundress from a McCall's pattern, but it had to be way altered for DD.  She's a size 5T and the pattern came out more like a size 6.






Now for my WDW '13 projects.  I didn't want to torture DS into modelling  although he did help me with sizing a bit, and right now they are still too big for DD since I made them with size 6 measurements.  

She was a little disappointed that the "Rapunzel" skirt didn't actually have Rapunzel on it - I had to explain that and finally she was OK with it, I think.   I did fall in love with the hem and wasitline fabric as it reminded me of Pascal's tail.  DD thought the purple looked like the stars/lanterns too.












Here's the 2nd attempt Tinkerbell tank.  Turned out much better than the first attempt which is now be transformed into a pencil skirt.   I like the fabric choices better too.  The chest band and straps have an added sparkle which is SO Tinkerbell.  DD loves it.









HockeyMom NH, I love your bags.  I think I feel some inspiration for my next project coming on...

Happy sewing all, and hope you are enjoying your Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## VBAndrea

cerberus said:


> OMG  I did my first applique!!! I did mess it up a bit, but was able to save it. Then I did another one and it came out perfectly! I will post pictures soon! Just trying to get a couple more Star Wars shirts done for my girls before we leave on Friday!
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the inspiration and the  websites!!


Can't wait to see pictures! 



TinkNH said:


> Well I have plans for the fabric but bought way more yardage than I needed of the ones on clearance Its all good
> 
> She doesn't seem to have a strong preference other than any part that touches her skin has to be smooth and not tight...pillowcase dresses have been ok because they are so loose.  I looked at the knit fabric yesterday but I really have no idea how to sew them...maybe its time to ask my mother for help   We have made progress with DD...she wouldn't even wear underwear a few months ago...at least now I can get out of the house with her....
> 
> Seeing all the pretty ruffled dresses and skirts makes me a bit sad because shes at the right age for that stuff but its not going to happen.  And I dont think the almost 10 yr old would let me dress her up anymore


For knits all you do is use a ballpoint needle and use a zig zag stitch (I still start with a straight stitch and back stitch to look the stitches, but then I switch to zig zag).  I then serge as normal, though with knits they don't fray so it's not absolutely necessary.  



Teamtori said:


> That is so beautiful! I love the fabric. I might have to find it online. I haven't seen it at our Joanns.


Our Joann's used to have it but they no longer do.  I don't even see it on line 



celerystalker said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm so glad someone quoted this because I totally missed it!  I have a westie and a cairn (same dog, different colors) and love anything with them on it!!!!
> Where did you get this applique? The local rescue group is auctioning off some bags with it on it - but I'd love to get it for my mom and my friend so they can make stuff with it!


It is from Planet Applique but when you search for it, it is labeled Yorkie.  Just do a search for dog and it should pop up.  Better yet, try this link:
http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/yorkie-terrier-puppy/prod_185.html

We have two Shih Tzus but my dd is begging for a Westie.  We won't be getting any more dogs though -- even though dh approved our Shih Tzus he is clearly not a dog person and it's not worth it to me to ever have dogs again due to his "distaste" for them.  I adore my dogs though and they are properly spoiled by me and the kids   And I had a Shih Tzu when I met dh, but he was more tolerable then since he was trying to woo me.  Are your dogs rescue dogs?  Some friends rescued a Westie but he was not rescuable and had to be put down.  they since have gotten two more Westies though and as far as I know they are doing well (they are really friends of my sister so I have never seen the dogs, though I should get dd over to meet them!).



Teamtori said:


> QUESTION
> 
> So, remember the Bald is Beautiful shirt I made? When I was done, it looked great. I threw it in the laundry and now it is ruined. It is all puckered up and bunched around the princess.
> 
> What did I do wrong??


My appliques often pucker after washing but a touch with the iron (and a bit of steam) takes them right back to normal looking. So try ironing it.  Otherwise you either stretched the shirt or may have had issues if you didn't prewash everything.  What stabilizer did you use?  A medium weight cut away usually works best for knits and I float a piece of tear away under.  Let me know if ironing it works.  I always give my BG recipients wash instructions and tell them they will need to iron.


----------



## VBAndrea

ColonelHathi said:


> Hi Everyone! Happy Memorial Day!  I am finally getting around to posting some recent completed projects.
> 
> First a few dresses from my DM.  She made these for DD (3) and I think they turned out way cute.  DD is a bit of a sassy model, so you won't see many modeled poses.  This pillowtop top is one exception.  Still sassy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this cute sundress from a McCall's pattern, but it had to be way altered for DD.  She's a size 5T and the pattern came out more like a size 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my WDW '13 projects.  I didn't want to torture DS into modelling  although he did help me with sizing a bit, and right now they are still too big for DD since I made them with size 6 measurements.
> 
> She was a little disappointed that the "Rapunzel" skirt didn't actually have Rapunzel on it - I had to explain that and finally she was OK with it, I think.   I did fall in love with the hem and wasitline fabric as it reminded me of Pascal's tail.  DD thought the purple looked like the stars/lanterns too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the 2nd attempt Tinkerbell tank.  Turned out much better than the first attempt which is now be transformed into a pencil skirt.   I like the fabric choices better too.  The chest band and straps have an added sparkle which is SO Tinkerbell.  DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyMom NH, I love your bags.  I think I feel some inspiration for my next project coming on...
> 
> Happy sewing all, and hope you are enjoying your Memorial Day weekend!


Your sassy model is too cute!  I adore the pillowcase dress -- love the pockets too!  The McCall's dress is really nice too -- I stay away from commercial patterns due to all the problems everyone has with them.

I love the Rapunzel skirt and totally agree with you on the fabrics -- they are awesome!  Do you have elastic in the waistband too or is it just a drawstring tie?  I like the look!  

Tink looks great too!  Excellent job


----------



## pyrxtc

ColonelHathi said:


> She also made this cute sundress from a McCall's pattern, but it had to be way altered for DD.  She's a size 5T and the pattern came out more like a size 6.




I like the polka dot dress. I like the way it was modeled too. I really like the MCCall's dress. The thing I noticed to be weary about is that a size 5 on a commercial pattern is nowhere near a size 5T. It's juts like the stores 5 and 5T difference. I really like the commercial patterns I've used. Easy to read directions on the new ones and straight-forward for the most part. I haven't boght any online yet though to compare.

I like the Tangled shirt and the color choice on the skirt is interesting but I do like the pattern on it. Is it a tie skirt ?


----------



## SUZI

I have a question for those of you who have made the Audrey Ruffle Skirt from YCMT:   I have only made the Simply Sweet and the Stripework Jumper.  Do I have enough skill to make the Audrey?  Also (OK another question), this is not a pattern from CarlaC -- are the instructions still good for a beginner?  My DD really likes that skirt!

Since I have your attention, one last question: has anyone made a grown-up "custom"  such as a blouse from Sis Bloom with Disney fabric -- or is this just too silly for an adult?


----------



## BBGirl

hi 





SUZI said:


> I have a question for those of you who have made the Audrey Ruffle Skirt from YCMT:   I have only made the Simply Sweet and the Stripework Jumper.  Do I have enough skill to make the Audrey?  Yes Lisa writes really good directions also. Also (OK another question), this is not a pattern from CarlaC -- are the instructions still good for a beginner?  My DD really likes that skirt!
> 
> Since I have your attention, one last question: has anyone made a grown-up "custom"  such as a blouse from Sis Bloom with Disney fabric -- or is this just too silly for an adult?I believe lots of ladies on here have done this I think princesified looks cute like pink on pink for sleeping beauty


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> My appliques often pucker after washing but a touch with the iron (and a bit of steam) takes them right back to normal looking. So try ironing it.  Otherwise you either stretched the shirt or may have had issues if you didn't prewash everything.  What stabilizer did you use?  A medium weight cut away usually works best for knits and I float a piece of tear away under.  Let me know if ironing it works.  I always give my BG recipients wash instructions and tell them they will need to iron.



AHHH! Andrea! You are genius! I had literally thrown the shirt in my laundry room trash can. After seeing your post, I went down there and retrieved it. (Luckily it was an empty trash can) and ironed it. And it went back to normal. I did forget to pre-wash the stuff.

I am out of stabilizer so I need to get some tomorrow. Does anyone have a brand suggestion? I usually am doing tshirts and onesies with my machine.


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> AHHH! Andrea! You are genius! I had literally thrown the shirt in my laundry room trash can. After seeing your post, I went down there and retrieved it. (Luckily it was an empty trash can) and ironed it. And it went back to normal. I did forget to pre-wash the stuff.
> 
> I am out of stabilizer so I need to get some tomorrow. Does anyone have a brand suggestion? I usually am doing tshirts and onesies with my machine.



I don't know that I've ever been called a genius before!  I like it!

For stabilizer I use medium weight Floriani cut away and then I float a sheet of medium weight tear away (which I buy from Marathonthread.com).  The Floriani softens nicely after washing and doesn't irritate my dd's skin.  I know a lot just buy from Joann's -- usually the medium weight cut away as well (I believe).  I have never tried it though except in lined dresses that I've done by hand.


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> I don't know that I've ever been called a genius before!  I like it!
> 
> For stabilizer I use medium weight Floriani cut away and then I float a sheet of medium weight tear away (which I buy from Marathonthread.com).  The Floriani softens nicely after washing and doesn't irritate my dd's skin.  I know a lot just buy from Joann's -- usually the medium weight cut away as well (I believe).  I have never tried it though except in lined dresses that I've done by hand.



What does float mean?


----------



## ColonelHathi

Thanks Andrea and Pyrxtc.

The skirt was actually a free twirl skirt tutorial I found online.  I made another ladybug skirt with red trim exactly to the tute's specifications for a size 5 and it is WAY twirly, and also super cute.  A full 45" front AND full 45" back panel so it takes a while to go the full length of fabric.  I love this tute as it provided guidelines for multiple sizes.  It also calls for 1/2" elastic in the waist, which helps.  My kids are both super skinny, so I anticipate the tie will come in handy though.  I used fat quaters from Joann's for the "Rapunzel" skirt, and that worked just fine.  I needed 2 of the purple and 3 of the green (needed about 1 full FQ for the tie and I made the hem about 3").  I took advantage of a sale with the FQs at 1/2 off, so it wasn't too bad - $5 for the fabric. I used DS as my model to figure out the end length I wanted, he's in a size 7 now.   Such a trooper.

Twirly Skirt Tutorial
http://www.houseonhillroad.com/ 

Agree on the sizing on McCall's, my mom bless her heart, lives in MI, so she did have DD for a fitting (we're in MN).  She ended up taking it in about 1" on each side!  Crazy!


----------



## Amerch

It took a few days to fiend this thread. Wow every one makes really nice things. I have tryed but all i can turn out is a pillow case lol...


----------



## teresajoy

Teamtori said:


> QUESTION
> 
> So, remember the Bald is Beautiful shirt I made? When I was done, it looked great. I threw it in the laundry and now it is ruined. It is all puckered up and bunched around the princess.
> 
> What did I do wrong??



I was going to tell you to just iron it, but I see Andrea did. It's amazing what an iron will do to a puckered up applique! 



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi Everyone! Happy Memorial Day!  I am finally getting around to posting some recent completed projects.
> 
> First a few dresses from my DM.  She made these for DD (3) and I think they turned out way cute.  DD is a bit of a sassy model, so you won't see many modeled poses.  This pillowtop top is one exception.  Still sassy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this cute sundress from a McCall's pattern, but it had to be way altered for DD.  She's a size 5T and the pattern came out more like a size 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the 2nd attempt Tinkerbell tank.  Turned out much better than the first attempt which is now be transformed into a pencil skirt.   I like the fabric choices better too.  The chest band and straps have an added sparkle which is SO Tinkerbell.  DD loves it.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyMom NH, I love your bags.  I think I feel some inspiration for my next project coming on...
> 
> Happy sewing all, and hope you are enjoying your Memorial Day weekend!



I love that yellow dress!!! Gorgeous!!! And, your little model is adorable! The Rapunzel outfit is really cute, I do like those fabrics!


----------



## ivey_family

Ahhhh!  I had a huge quote from everything I missed and my battery died.  I'm too tired to go back 12 pages to get it all back.  I'm sorry!

There were so many great projects over the last week!  I know I won't remember them all...

Tori's Mom - I love all the outfits you've done, especially the Snow White one!

Hockeymom - all of your travel accessories are great!  I LOVE that Mickey camera bag!  The prints you used were terrific!

Flora - the outfits for the wish family are really nice!  I especially love the dresses!

Sandi - the shirts for your boys are super!  I especially like how you used that newer Star Wars fabric.

Diane - the latest knit dress is really cute!


I picked up the current Simplicity princess patterns and the one for the 18" dolls over the weekend.  I'm starting to plan a little bit for December and a princess costume is definitely on the agenda for dd this trip.

Regards,
C.


----------



## teresajoy

Amerch said:


> It took a few days to fiend this thread. Wow every one makes really nice things. I have tryed but all i can turn out is a pillow case lol...



Well, that is a start!! Some of us couldn't sew at all when we first found this thread! Feel free to ask any questions you have and we'll have you sewing up a storm in no time at all!


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> Well, that is a start!! Some of us couldn't sew at all when we first found this thread! Feel free to ask any questions you have and we'll have you sewing up a storm in no time at all!




ME I am one of those people who couldn't sew when I found this thread


----------



## RMAMom

So, remember the Bald is Beautiful shirt I made? When I was done, it looked great. I threw it in the laundry and now it is ruined. It is all puckered up and bunched around the princess. 

What did I do wrong??[/QUOTE]
Have you ironed it? My appliques also get very wrinkly out of the wash but a quick iron has them good as new.


----------



## Sandi S

SUZI said:


> Since I have your attention, one last question: has anyone made a grown-up "custom"  such as a blouse from Sis Bloom with Disney fabric -- or is this just too silly for an adult?



I cut fabric for a shirt for DH (from a Mickey print) to match all 3 of the boys (I had a LOT of the fabric in question). He didn't want to admit it, but he happily picked out the applique that will go on it. 

He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks. 




If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)

My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:





I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.


----------



## BBGirl

RMAMom said:


> So, remember the Bald is Beautiful shirt I made? When I was done, it looked great. I threw it in the laundry and now it is ruined. It is all puckered up and bunched around the princess.
> 
> What did I do wrong??


Have you ironed it? My appliques also get very wrinkly out of the wash but a quick iron has them good as new.[/QUOTE]

This is mine too.  I wash dry iron all fabric for my appliqués but they still need ironed out of the dryer.


----------



## TinkNH

Amerch said:


> It took a few days to fiend this thread. Wow every one makes really nice things. I have tryed but all i can turn out is a pillow case lol...



then you are just a few steps from a pillowcase dress...I am new to sewing and have made several..each one gets a bit better!


----------



## 4monkeys

Sandi S said:


> I cut fabric for a shirt for DH (from a Mickey print) to match all 3 of the boys (I had a LOT of the fabric in question). He didn't want to admit it, but he happily picked out the applique that will go on it.
> 
> He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)
> 
> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.



I like that Disney embroidery/applique??!?!?!?  Where did you find it?


----------



## Sandi S

4monkeys said:


> I like that Disney embroidery/applique??!?!?!?  Where did you find it?



I can't remember, but I bet someone here knows because I know I found it through this thread.


----------



## Teamtori

Sandi S said:


> I cut fabric for a shirt for DH (from a Mickey print) to match all 3 of the boys (I had a LOT of the fabric in question). He didn't want to admit it, but he happily picked out the applique that will go on it.
> 
> He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)
> 
> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.



I love the Disney with the characters! And you did a great job on the other shirt as well. I'm excited about all your fabric too!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

SUZI said:


> I have a question for those of you who have made the Audrey Ruffle Skirt from YCMT:   I have only made the Simply Sweet and the Stripework Jumper.  Do I have enough skill to make the Audrey?  Also (OK another question), this is not a pattern from CarlaC -- are the instructions still good for a beginner?  My DD really likes that skirt!
> 
> Since I have your attention, one last question: has anyone made a grown-up "custom"  such as a blouse from Sis Bloom with Disney fabric -- or is this just too silly for an adult?



I made blouses for my daughter and myself last summer. I used Thomas Kincade Disney print fabric so they weren't childish looking. We also had stripwork skirts in Mickey colors. Someone asked us which shop we'd bought them at! I have to admit that was rather fun.


----------



## Disney Yooper

My first attempt at appliques. I am very happy with it. We fly to Seattle on Friday for our 30th anniversary cruise to Alaska. All of you wonderful people motivated me to get back to sewing after basically a 26 year hiatus.


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> What does float mean?


It means you just slide a piece of stabilizer underneath your hoop without attaching it.  One you do your first placement stitch it gets attached, though if you remove the hoop from the machine to cut fabric for an applique and then reattach it make sure you keep the floated stabilizer even so it doesn't fold over.  DOes that make sense?  I'm often unsure I explain things well -- I'm a visual learner and would rather teach that way too.



ColonelHathi said:


> Thanks Andrea and Pyrxtc.
> 
> The skirt was actually a free twirl skirt tutorial I found online.  I made another ladybug skirt with red trim exactly to the tute's specifications for a size 5 and it is WAY twirly, and also super cute.  A full 45" front AND full 45" back panel so it takes a while to go the full length of fabric.  I love this tute as it provided guidelines for multiple sizes.  It also calls for 1/2" elastic in the waist, which helps.  My kids are both super skinny, so I anticipate the tie will come in handy though.  I used fat quaters from Joann's for the "Rapunzel" skirt, and that worked just fine.  I needed 2 of the purple and 3 of the green (needed about 1 full FQ for the tie and I made the hem about 3").  I took advantage of a sale with the FQs at 1/2 off, so it wasn't too bad - $5 for the fabric. I used DS as my model to figure out the end length I wanted, he's in a size 7 now.   Such a trooper.
> 
> Twirly Skirt Tutorial
> http://www.houseonhillroad.com/
> 
> Agree on the sizing on McCall's, my mom bless her heart, lives in MI, so she did have DD for a fitting (we're in MN).  She ended up taking it in about 1" on each side!  Crazy!


The funny thing is I have that skirt pinned but I never made it b/c it doesn't "wow" me -- yours wows me!  I think you made your tie and waist band wider and I like that so much better.



Amerch said:


> It took a few days to fiend this thread. Wow every one makes really nice things. I have tryed but all i can turn out is a pillow case lol...


If you want to learn we all recommend Carla's (Scientific Seamstress) Easy Fit Pants to start with.  They are available on YouCanMakeThis.com.  It's almost like you get a free sewing lesson -- things are well explained and so much better than a commercial pattern.



Sandi S said:


> I cut fabric for a shirt for DH (from a Mickey print) to match all 3 of the boys (I had a LOT of the fabric in question). He didn't want to admit it, but he happily picked out the applique that will go on it.
> 
> He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)
> 
> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.


I love the polo too!  

Great fabrics -- I have all of those except Brave and Perry -- Joann's had them, but my wallet didn't have the extra money.  



Disney Yooper said:


> My first attempt at appliques. I am very happy with it. We fly to Seattle on Friday for our 30th anniversary cruise to Alaska. All of you wonderful people motivated me to get back to sewing after basically a 26 year hiatus.


Your first attempt turned out absolutely perfect!  Have a wonderful cruise!  And Happy Anniversary -- but don't let Cheryl see your post -- she just canceled her 30th Anniv. cruise to AK since she is not recovering well from her surgery.


----------



## pyrxtc

Amerch said:


> It took a few days to fiend this thread. Wow every one makes really nice things. I have tryed but all i can turn out is a pillow case lol...



I've only been sewing about 2 months. I know you can do it. With kids so young I'm sure it's hard to find the time though.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.



I hit Joann's clearance and will be at wally World today. I picked up some Brave and Snow White fabric this weekend too. I can't wait to use it. I haven't bought a single piece of Tinkerbell fabric yet. None on clearance anywhere I've been and I just don't like her enough to pay full price. I had to wash my fabrics and get them put away before my DH saw them too because he was telling me that I should just go to Joann's and get what I want yesterday when I commented that I missed going with my friend in the morning. I should have gone but he wasn't aware that I had already hit 3 different Joann's over the weekend already.  I bought at least 20 different fabrics and can't wait to start using them.


----------



## cogero

QUESTION

does anyone have a tutorial on making a regular pillowcase. I want to make C an autograph pillowcase for our cruise 

Thanks


----------



## dianemom2

SUZI said:


> I have a question for those of you who have made the Audrey Ruffle Skirt from YCMT:   I have only made the Simply Sweet and the Stripework Jumper.  Do I have enough skill to make the Audrey?  Also (OK another question), this is not a pattern from CarlaC -- are the instructions still good for a beginner?  My DD really likes that skirt!
> 
> Since I have your attention, one last question: has anyone made a grown-up "custom"  such as a blouse from Sis Bloom with Disney fabric -- or is this just too silly for an adult?


I haven't made an Audry ruffle skirt but several people on here have. They always turned out super cute.  Have you looked at the feedback on YCMT for the pattern?  You can also check out the feedback on the other patterns by the same designer.  If people mention that the directions are hard to follow, I might stay away from it until you are a confident seamstress.  Otherwise, go for it!  

For the question about the grown up customs, I know that Flora has made a few things for herself.  I think most of the growns ups tend to do more t-shirts with appliques.  You might also think of doing a black top with some red and yellow trim so that it is Disney themed but you are able to wear it again outside Disney.



Teamtori said:


> AHHH! Andrea! You are genius! I had literally thrown the shirt in my laundry room trash can. After seeing your post, I went down there and retrieved it. (Luckily it was an empty trash can) and ironed it. And it went back to normal. I did forget to pre-wash the stuff.
> 
> I am out of stabilizer so I need to get some tomorrow. Does anyone have a brand suggestion? I usually am doing tshirts and onesies with my machine.


Glad you were able to save the shirt!  That's wonderful.  I usually just buy the heavy weight stabilizer off the bolt at Joanns.  It is super cheap with the coupons and it works very well for me.  If your daughter has sensitive skin, then buy some Tender Touch from Sulky.  You iron it onto the back of the appliques so that nothing rough touches her skin.



ivey_family said:


> Diane - the latest knit dress is really cute!
> 
> 
> I picked up the current Simplicity princess patterns and the one for the 18" dolls over the weekend.  I'm starting to plan a little bit for December and a princess costume is definitely on the agenda for dd this trip.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks!  I have been having fun with the recycled and scrap creations.  It was a great way to learn about sewing with knit fabrics.  I can't wait to see the princess dress you make for your little princess.  You could also do a couple of Simply Sweet princessified dresses.  I think they are adorable.



Sandi S said:


> He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)
> 
> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.


I love your new shirts.  I really like that Disney design and really want to get it one day.  You did very well at Wally World and Joanns.  I wondered if you would be able to stay away from the sale at Joanns this weekend.  I also bought some Princess and the Frog cotton at the Joanns clearance.  I don't know what I will do with it.  I bought Disney fleece at Hancocks yesterday for $2.49 a yard on clearance.  I thought that was a good price.  My girls are making blankets with it.  I also found red and white, black and white and pink and white polka dot KNIT fabric there.  Which I bought on a good sale.  I think it came out to $7.50 a yard, which is pretty good for knits.





Disney Yooper said:


> My first attempt at appliques. I am very happy with it. We fly to Seattle on Friday for our 30th anniversary cruise to Alaska. All of you wonderful people motivated me to get back to sewing after basically a 26 year hiatus.


That looks great for your very first applique.  Have a great time on your cruise!  We loved Alaska.


----------



## teresajoy

Disney Yooper said:


> My first attempt at appliques. I am very happy with it. We fly to Seattle on Friday for our 30th anniversary cruise to Alaska. All of you wonderful people motivated me to get back to sewing after basically a 26 year hiatus.



It looks great Vicki!!! I knew it was you when I saw the UP applique! Do you have an embroidery machine?

Brian would LOVE to go on an Alaskan cruise! And, he swore that he saw you at Disney the other day, then he realized that the woman he saw was only in her 20s! (were your girls there?)



cogero said:


> QUESTION
> 
> does anyone have a tutorial on making a regular pillowcase. I want to make C an autograph pillowcase for our cruise
> 
> Thanks



This is a good one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLnrC9yo8tY
I had a hard time understanding the whole sausage thing when I read it, so I needed a video!



Sandi S said:


> I cut fabric for a shirt for DH (from a Mickey print) to match all 3 of the boys (I had a LOT of the fabric in question). He didn't want to admit it, but he happily picked out the applique that will go on it.
> 
> He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)
> 
> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.



I love the Disney shirt!!! The Mickey and Minnie shirt is adorable too!!! Did you find that the design didn't stitch out real well though? I've had some trouble like that with some designs when there is a lot of fill stitch. I had a real hard time with a Cat in the Hat design I had. It didn't seem to matter what kind of stabalizer I used.

Great fabric finds too!!


----------



## teresajoy

SUZI said:


> I have a question for those of you who have made the Audrey Ruffle Skirt from YCMT:   I have only made the Simply Sweet and the Stripework Jumper.  Do I have enough skill to make the Audrey?  Also (OK another question), this is not a pattern from CarlaC -- are the instructions still good for a beginner?  My DD really likes that skirt!
> 
> Since I have your attention, one last question: has anyone made a grown-up "custom"  such as a blouse from Sis Bloom with Disney fabric -- or is this just too silly for an adult?



The Audrey is more complicated than Carla's patterns, but you should be able to handle it! Just let us know if you have questions. 

I think many of us have made customs for ourselves! Go for it! I have plans to make several outfits, one of these days!!!!  I would love to make a skirt with Heather's Princes on it and then a shirt with something about Brian being the only prince for me. I am trying to talk Heather into making me a Brian cutie.   (maybe something with a fishing pole, since that what he loves to do!)


----------



## Disney Yooper

I got my last shoe bag sewn today. I still need to decide on what I am going to use for ties for mine. I used the same material on Chuck's. Of course mine are the flower ones and Chuck chose stripes. We bought the material for a dollar a yard. The first one took me at least two hours. I was learning to use my sewing machine at the same time. The last one took me about 40 minutes and that was getting everything out of the cabinet and setup. I did button holes for the ties.


----------



## Disney Yooper

teresajoy said:


> It looks great Vicki!!! I knew it was you when I saw the UP applique! Do you have an embroidery machine?
> 
> Brian would LOVE to go on an Alaskan cruise! And, he swore that he saw you at Disney the other day, then he realized that the woman he saw was only in her 20s! (were your girls there?)



No, this is a hand applique. I used Heather Sue's instructions. The U.P. was added to discourage someone taking it. I figure there are a lot less people interested in having it as their own. 

We were not at Disney and neither were the girls. Wish we could have been. We had to cancel our family trip last December because my eldest got married and couldn't afford it. We just cancelled our October trip because the youngest got engaged and can't afford it. Both times we cancelled Treehouse Villas. We were going to pay for flights, villa, and several meals. When we plan the next one, one will probably be pregnant.  Chuck and I hope to have a long weekend in October.


----------



## tricia

Sandi S said:


> I cut fabric for a shirt for DH (from a Mickey print) to match all 3 of the boys (I had a LOT of the fabric in question). He didn't want to admit it, but he happily picked out the applique that will go on it.
> 
> He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)
> 
> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.



Awesome load of character prints you got.  My DH loves golf shirts like that.  Last year for father's day, we bought him a plain golf shirt and embroidered Perry the Platypus on it for him.



Disney Yooper said:


> My first attempt at appliques. I am very happy with it. We fly to Seattle on Friday for our 30th anniversary cruise to Alaska. All of you wonderful people motivated me to get back to sewing after basically a 26 year hiatus.



Great job.  But I have to ask, what is that embroidered on the top panel?  I just cant make sense of it.  (I will probably look later and it will be totally obvious)




cogero said:


> QUESTION
> 
> does anyone have a tutorial on making a regular pillowcase. I want to make C an autograph pillowcase for our cruise
> 
> Thanks



http://karamatdesigns.blogspot.ca/2010/02/give-or-give-up.html




Disney Yooper said:


> I got my last shoe bag sewn today. I still need to decide on what I am going to use for ties for mine. I used the same material on Chuck's. Of course mine are the flower ones and Chuck chose stripes. We bought the material for a dollar a yard. The first one took me at least two hours. I was learning to use my sewing machine at the same time. The last one took me about 40 minutes and that was getting everything out of the cabinet and setup. I did button holes for the ties.



Getting faster, good job.


----------



## ivey_family

tricia said:


> Great job.  But I have to ask, what is that embroidered on the top panel?  I just cant make sense of it.  (I will probably look later and it will be totally obvious.)



I'm not Vicki, but since I'm a Michigander, too, I'll answer.  it is the Upper Pennisula of Michigan.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## Teamtori

Disney Yooper said:


> I got my last shoe bag sewn today. I still need to decide on what I am going to use for ties for mine. I used the same material on Chuck's. Of course mine are the flower ones and Chuck chose stripes. We bought the material for a dollar a yard. The first one took me at least two hours. I was learning to use my sewing machine at the same time. The last one took me about 40 minutes and that was getting everything out of the cabinet and setup. I did button holes for the ties.



What a great idea!

Hi all, I just have to say first, I'm so glad I found this threat. I have been having a really really hard time lately. (You can read my latest blog entry for me.) I only have one IRL friend that lives close and with all the stress I've been having lately with Tori and then going back to work, I've become very depressed. You all inspired me to sew, to applique..to make things. It gives me a reason to get out of bed! So thank you!

I went to the fabric store today and they have a huge embroidery section. I got some of the Fiorani or however you spell it. The lady said I should use this kind that supposedly is great for tshirts and gets softer as you wash it. I know a lot of you use medium weight and now I'm nervous. But she said it was designed for tshirts and that is what she uses. So I hope it is ok. I also found a cute Christmasy type material on clearance..I want to make Tori a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party. I have been reading through old threads (since I've read this whole one!) for inspiration!

Thanks to Heather Sue (who rocks!!) I have a great new design to try tonight...MY bald princess is going to LOVE IT! Can't wait to show you guys.


----------



## livndisney

Teamtori said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> Hi all, I just have to say first, I'm so glad I found this threat. I have been having a really really hard time lately. (You can read my latest blog entry for me.) I only have one IRL friend that lives close and with all the stress I've been having lately with Tori and then going back to work, I've become very depressed. You all inspired me to sew, to applique..to make things. It gives me a reason to get out of bed! So thank you!
> 
> I went to the fabric store today and they have a huge embroidery section. I got some of the Fiorani or however you spell it. The lady said I should use this kind that supposedly is great for tshirts and gets softer as you wash it. I know a lot of you use medium weight and now I'm nervous. But she said it was designed for tshirts and that is what she uses. So I hope it is ok. I also found a cute Christmasy type material on clearance..I want to make Tori a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party. I have been reading through old threads (since I've read this whole one!) for inspiration!
> 
> Thanks to Heather Sue (who rocks!!) I have a great new design to try tonight...MY bald princess is going to LOVE IT! Can't wait to show you guys.



I posted this on the other thread-but thought I would say it here too. (And those who have been around here a long time know I don't give compliments often.......)    Your sewing is AWESOME!!!!!!!!

I have been known to do a private Big Give every now an then and was just about to PM you and saw you don't need my help you are doing a GREAT job!!!!!


----------



## ColonelHathi

VBAndrea said:


> Absolutely horrible pic of an outfit I made dd.  She is really into Westies so I did the t and used my $1.50 Walmart skirt to applique on.  Problem is dd is wearing the skort backwards and refused to put it on properly b/c she wanted the Westie on the skirt in front.  I purposely put in on the back since she has a Westie on the shirt.  This will teach me to take pics of clothes NOT modeled (I'd take another pic but the outfit is currently in the wash).  I'll try to get better pics b/c it really is cute -- it looks totally crooked on backwards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are two shirts for Amy (she buys the shirts and designs -- I had Tink but she bought Dumbo -- and I stitch them out for her).  Excuse any markings -- they are not washed post applique.  The Dumbo is for Skye and Tink is for Allison.  Amy hasn't even seen these yet!



Andrea, I love your appliques! Especially the tanks with Tink and Dumbo.   I just got brave this weekend and started a Stitch Applique Tee for DS.  I will probably hand applique as I don't trust myself with my old machine just yet, and there are too many little details. I used to hand applique DD's onesies, but that was a few years ago. 

the tie did end up wider on this skirt - her ladybug skirt tie was way narrow, but I love the wide tie - I'm not sure I did it on purpose though ).  It was SO much easier to sew with the FQ width too, 22" or 23" each piece I think?  It only took 2 hours to make. I definitely widened the hem to show more green. I tried to find some fabric to go with another Disney Tee (Marie from Aristocats), but it's pretty tough to find something close.


----------



## Teamtori

livndisney said:


> I posted this on the other thread-but thought I would say it here too. (And those who have been around here a long time know I don't give compliments often.......)    Your sewing is AWESOME!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been known to do a private Big Give every now an then and was just about to PM you and saw you don't need my help you are doing a GREAT job!!!!!



Thank you! That is very sweet of you!! If you wanted to do a Big Give..HINT HINT...actually, I'll just come out and ask...could you do a BIG GIVE for me?

HAHAHA JUST KIDDING!!!  

I couldn't pass that up.

I'm really not that good. Honest. I see all these cool things I want to try. Like bags. I have no idea how to sew a bag. I'm terrified of zippers. Crayon rolls? They freak me out. I still have no idea what an eye spy bag is. But hey, that is why I keep reading. And reading. And making lists of what I want to learn. And what I want to buy (you darn 5 x 7 hoop..how you taunt my little  4X4!!)


----------



## livndisney

Teamtori said:


> Thank you! That is very sweet of you!! If you wanted to do a Big Give..HINT HINT...actually, I'll just come out and ask...could you do a BIG GIVE for me?
> 
> HAHAHA JUST KIDDING!!!
> 
> I couldn't pass that up.
> 
> I'm really not that good. Honest. I see all these cool things I want to try. Like bags. I have no idea how to sew a bag. I'm terrified of zippers. Crayon rolls? They freak me out. I still have no idea what an eye spy bag is. But hey, that is why I keep reading. And reading. And making lists of what I want to learn. And what I want to buy (you darn 5 x 7 hoop..how you taunt my little  4X4!!)



You know what? And Teresa is going to fall over when she sees this-for Tori what do you want? I have embroidery machines and I am not afraid to use them!


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> I'm not Vicki, but since I'm a Michigander, too, I'll answer.  it is the Upper Pennisula of Michigan.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


And here I thought they were referring to the movie UP and couldn't figure out where an UP design was on the FE.  I just gave up and figured it was some sort of code talk.  I should have known being from WI but it didn't click.



Disney Yooper said:


> I got my last shoe bag sewn today. I still need to decide on what I am going to use for ties for mine. I used the same material on Chuck's. Of course mine are the flower ones and Chuck chose stripes. We bought the material for a dollar a yard. The first one took me at least two hours. I was learning to use my sewing machine at the same time. The last one took me about 40 minutes and that was getting everything out of the cabinet and setup. I did button holes for the ties.


Super!  Sewing something for the first time always takes longer.  I just did another set of GKTW pillow cases today and they were done in no time.  I know it didn't go that speedy with my first set.  The funny thing is I have two flannel bags from old sets of sheets that are drawstring and I use them for my shoes when I travel -- it never occurred to me to make more.  Yours turned out great -- and what a steal on the fabric!  



Teamtori said:


> Hi all, I just have to say first, I'm so glad I found this threat. I have been having a really really hard time lately. (You can read my latest blog entry for me.) I only have one IRL friend that lives close and with all the stress I've been having lately with Tori and then going back to work, I've become very depressed. You all inspired me to sew, to applique..to make things. It gives me a reason to get out of bed! So thank you!
> 
> I went to the fabric store today and they have a huge embroidery section. I got some of the Fiorani or however you spell it. The lady said I should use this kind that supposedly is great for tshirts and gets softer as you wash it. I know a lot of you use medium weight and now I'm nervous. But she said it was designed for tshirts and that is what she uses. So I hope it is ok. I also found a cute Christmasy type material on clearance..I want to make Tori a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party. I have been reading through old threads (since I've read this whole one!) for inspiration!
> 
> Thanks to Heather Sue (who rocks!!) I have a great new design to try tonight...MY bald princess is going to LOVE IT! Can't wait to show you guys.


I haven't looked at your latest entry -- the last time I looked was when Tori was sick with her fever -- I haven't even read your blog in it's entirety (yet).  But I am glad to hear that sewing has become therapeutic for you.  I find it to be the same for me.  I think that's why I help on a little (or lot) of the BGs too -- it really makes me feel like I can do something that is right and that is appreciated.  And with sewing you always (well, maybe not quite always) get a nice product as a reward.  And I want you to know you are making some fabulous creations -- I guarantee you Tori knows all the love you put into everything you make for her.  My dd is 8 and loves that I sew for her and when anyone compliments her on an outfit she doesn't say thank you -- she proudly says "my mommy made it for me."  Though I wish she'd preface that with a thank you!  

Don't keep us in suspense!!!!!!  I want to see the new design -- get to work missy!

  You are an awesome mom!


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> I went to the fabric store today and they have a huge embroidery section. I got some of the Fiorani or however you spell it. The lady said I should use this kind that supposedly is great for tshirts and gets softer as you wash it. I know a lot of you use medium weight and now I'm nervous. But she said it was designed for tshirts and that is what she uses. So I hope it is ok. I also found a cute Christmasy type material on clearance..I want to make Tori a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party. I have been reading through old threads (since I've read this whole one!) for inspiration!
> 
> Thanks to Heather Sue (who rocks!!) I have a great new design to try tonight...MY bald princess is going to LOVE IT! Can't wait to show you guys.


Forgot to add -- I'm the one that uses the Floriani stabilizer -- I buy the Floriani medium weight cut away -- it was recommended to me by Jen (clairemolly on the Disboards).  And it does soften more as you wash, but my dd has never complained about it after even just one wash.


----------



## aboveH20

Teamtori said:


> I'm really not that good. Honest. I see all these cool things I want to try. Like bags. I have no idea how to sew a bag. I'm terrified of zippers. Crayon rolls? They freak me out. I still have no idea what an eye spy bag is. But hey, that is why I keep reading. And reading. And making lists of what I want to learn. And what I want to buy (you darn 5 x 7 hoop..how you taunt my little  4X4!!)



Having made a few in my day, I can say I Spy bags (AKA Eye Spy bags) look something like this. . .






A small "pillow" with little trinkets tucked inside that the child has to "squish" around and find.

My one attempt at a crayon roll was not successful.  I like the portfolio + crayon holders I've seen.

Zippers aren't that bad.  Honest.  Read the directions, practice with scrap fabric first, and zip-a-dee-doo-ZIPPER!


----------



## PrincessMickey

So much stuff was posted over the weekend and everything looks great!!

Teamtori, I wanted to let you know I think your DD is quite an inspiration and amazing girl. You have done a great job raising such a beautiful, both inside and out, girl! I also use sewing as my therapy. It can be therapuetic watching the needle pound away. I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


Question: does anyone know of a good fabric flower tutorial? Thanks for any help.


----------



## SUZI

A big thank you to all who helped to answer my questions about the Audrey skirt and grown-up customs.
I really appreciate all your advice!


----------



## teresajoy

Disney Yooper said:


> No, this is a hand applique. I used Heather Sue's instructions. The U.P. was added to discourage someone taking it. I figure there are a lot less people interested in having it as their own.
> 
> We were not at Disney and neither were the girls. Wish we could have been. We had to cancel our family trip last December because my eldest got married and couldn't afford it. We just cancelled our October trip because the youngest got engaged and can't afford it. Both times we cancelled Treehouse Villas. We were going to pay for flights, villa, and several meals. When we plan the next one, one will probably be pregnant.  Chuck and I hope to have a long weekend in October.



Now, that UP made it all the more desirable to me!!! And, if every you are in need of someone to take to Disney, I would gladly give of myself and volunteer!  

Seriously though, it would be great to see you guys somewhere again!! Michigan, Disney, either one!



tricia said:


> Great job.  But I have to ask, what is that embroidered on the top panel?  I just cant make sense of it.  (I will probably look later and it will be totally obvious)



Did you miss my post? It's the UP! 



Teamtori said:


> Thanks to Heather Sue (who rocks!!) I have a great new design to try tonight...MY bald princess is going to LOVE IT! Can't wait to show you guys.


Heather said a Wish mom contacted her the other day. When she told me what you were looking for I knew who it was! 



livndisney said:


> You know what? And Teresa is going to fall over when she sees this-for Tori what do you want? I have embroidery machines and I am not afraid to use them!








VBAndrea said:


> And here I thought they were referring to the movie UP and couldn't figure out where an UP design was on the FE.  I just gave up and figured it was some sort of code talk.  I should have known being from WI but it didn't click.!



Not up. up. U P  (say: you pee   )
That reminds me of Stephres. We were at Disney with her and her family and I had mentioned that Arminda's class was going on a trip to the U.P.  while we were in Disney and how disappointed Arminda was that she missed it. Poor Jacob just looked at me like I'd grown two heads!!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

*slinks into the room* I let myself get WAY behind on this thread again, so I only went back to quote a couple of pages. Forgive me for missing so many and your wonderful creations!



Disney Yooper said:


> I got my last shoe bag sewn today. I still need to decide on what I am going to use for ties for mine. I used the same material on Chuck's. Of course mine are the flower ones and Chuck chose stripes. We bought the material for a dollar a yard. The first one took me at least two hours. I was learning to use my sewing machine at the same time. The last one took me about 40 minutes and that was getting everything out of the cabinet and setup. I did button holes for the ties.



Those look great!



Teamtori said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> Hi all, I just have to say first, I'm so glad I found this threat. I have been having a really really hard time lately. (You can read my latest blog entry for me.) I only have one IRL friend that lives close and with all the stress I've been having lately with Tori and then going back to work, I've become very depressed. You all inspired me to sew, to applique..to make things. It gives me a reason to get out of bed! So thank you!
> 
> I went to the fabric store today and they have a huge embroidery section. I got some of the Fiorani or however you spell it. The lady said I should use this kind that supposedly is great for tshirts and gets softer as you wash it. I know a lot of you use medium weight and now I'm nervous. But she said it was designed for tshirts and that is what she uses. So I hope it is ok. I also found a cute Christmasy type material on clearance..I want to make Tori a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party. I have been reading through old threads (since I've read this whole one!) for inspiration!
> 
> Thanks to Heather Sue (who rocks!!) I have a great new design to try tonight...MY bald princess is going to LOVE IT! Can't wait to show you guys.



I just wanted to say that both the snow white set and the mickey biker set were ADORABLE! I loved seeing Tori in them. She is too sweet and precious. I am so sorry that you are having such a difficult time right now. I can only imagine what you have to deal with and my heart aches for you. Please know that I am sending GIANT CYBER HUGS to you and praying for you.



ColonelHathi said:


> Andrea, I love your appliques! Especially the tanks with Tink and Dumbo.   I just got brave this weekend and started a Stitch Applique Tee for DS.  I will probably hand applique as I don't trust myself with my old machine just yet, and there are too many little details. I used to hand applique DD's onesies, but that was a few years ago.
> 
> the tie did end up wider on this skirt - her ladybug skirt tie was way narrow, but I love the wide tie - I'm not sure I did it on purpose though .  It was SO much easier to sew with the FQ width too, 22" or 23" each piece I think?  It only took 2 hours to make. I definitely widened the hem to show more green. I tried to find some fabric to go with another Disney Tee (Marie from Aristocats), but it's pretty tough to find something close.



that came out really cute! Thanks for sharing the tutorial you followed.



PrincessMickey said:


> So much stuff was posted over the weekend and everything looks great!!
> 
> Teamtori, I wanted to let you know I think your DD is quite an inspiration and amazing girl. You have done a great job raising such a beautiful, both inside and out, girl! I also use sewing as my therapy. It can be therapuetic watching the needle pound away. I can't wait to see what you come up with next.
> 
> 
> Question: does anyone know of a good fabric flower tutorial? Thanks for any help.



I'm not sure which style you are looking for, but I followed this one when I made my DD's Easter set: 

http://sewchic.blogspot.com/2010/04/bazillion-and-one-fabric-flower.html

and here's a picture of how mine turned out: 







Sandi S said:


> I cut fabric for a shirt for DH (from a Mickey print) to match all 3 of the boys (I had a LOT of the fabric in question). He didn't want to admit it, but he happily picked out the applique that will go on it.
> 
> He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)
> 
> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.



SCORE on the fabric! I am so jealous!  the polo you did for your DH looks great! you are right, I'm sure that would sell for >$30 if you bought it at the parks. Great job!



Disney Yooper said:


> My first attempt at appliques. I am very happy with it. We fly to Seattle on Friday for our 30th anniversary cruise to Alaska. All of you wonderful people motivated me to get back to sewing after basically a 26 year hiatus.



HURRAY for jumping in! Your FE looks great! Hope you enjoy your cruise.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi Everyone! Happy Memorial Day!  I am finally getting around to posting some recent completed projects.
> 
> First a few dresses from my DM.  She made these for DD (3) and I think they turned out way cute.  DD is a bit of a sassy model, so you won't see many modeled poses.  This pillowtop top is one exception.  Still sassy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this cute sundress from a McCall's pattern, but it had to be way altered for DD.  She's a size 5T and the pattern came out more like a size 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my WDW '13 projects.  I didn't want to torture DS into modelling  although he did help me with sizing a bit, and right now they are still too big for DD since I made them with size 6 measurements.
> 
> She was a little disappointed that the "Rapunzel" skirt didn't actually have Rapunzel on it - I had to explain that and finally she was OK with it, I think.I did fall in love with the hem and wasitline fabric as it reminded me of Pascal's tail.  DD thought the purple looked like the stars/lanterns too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the 2nd attempt Tinkerbell tank.  Turned out much better than the first attempt which is now be transformed into a pencil skirt.  I like the fabric choices better too.  The chest band and straps have an added sparkle which is SO Tinkerbell.  DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyMom NH, I love your bags.  I think I feel some inspiration for my next project coming on...
> 
> Happy sewing all, and hope you are enjoying your Memorial Day weekend!



I already commented about the Rapunzel set being great but the tink tank and the the McCall's dress are super cute! Bummer that the yellow one is too big. 



4monkeys said:


> Way too much to quote yet again. I didn't have a chance to keep up over the last few days, we had a family issue.  But I am LOVING everything I am seeing.  Jealous of the bags! So precious!!
> 
> 
> Allison wants me to make a pair of easy fit shorts for her to wear with the Tink shirt Andrea made for her. That made me happy because she has been saying NO!
> 
> 
> Great news here.... I just ordered an embroidery machine!!!  WOO HOO!! DH is getting it for my birthday (that was in April..) Can't wait to get it.



Hurray for winning your DD over! Can't wait to see what you come up for her to wear! AND WOO HOO for the new embroidery machine!

UGH somehow I am missing the post about whoever was asking about the AUDREY RUFFLE SKIRT  GET IT!!! I have only sewed the dolly version of the simply sweet and I had NO PROBLEM doing the ruffle skirt. The directions are great and it sews up pretty quick and CUTE!


ANDREA I LOVED the westie/doggie set and the dumbo tank! SO CUTE!

CHIARA I like this tutorial for pillowcases (actually I like ALL her tutorials):

http://www.danamadeit.com/2008/07/tutorial-conkerr-cancer-pillowcases.html

Ah, I know I'm missing so many others. My apologies and I will try to do better!

Sunshine


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Yes, there may be a battle!  We can take turns doing the outfits.  All the hats I've made are for chemo Wish Kids so those designs would be well utilized by us!
> 
> And it was the Martha Stewart child hat that fit me, albeit not perfect, but likely too big for a child.  Any of them would work for you if you just adjust according to size.  They go together quickly.
> 
> I love all your BG items.  I know I commented on the BG but I have to say again that I need to get my hands on the adult pattern -- one of these days -- too busy right now with teacher's gifts and helping Amy out before her big trip.



Well I have a feeling you will probably "win" the battle for being the first one to use them. I have a busy month coming up between my work, volunteering for a big week-long event at DH's work, and yard work (yes, it is finally our turn to work on the gardens!).

Like I said over in the BG board, I think you would look super in one of those tops. Maybe I should just whip one up for you the next time I make them. I tend to do them assembly line style. I need some new ones anyway since the last set are showing signs of wear (mind you, I wear them on the weekends instead of T-shirts).



celerystalker said:


> After looking at many mermaid patterns and cutting out a skirt pattern - I tossed them all away and went with my own idea. This is out of scraps just to see if it will look right - I'll add tulle to the real one once I buy the green scale fabric. I'm getting excited to start work on the real one for me and one for my friend!



That certainly looks like mermaid tail to me! I can't wait to see the finished product!



TinkNH said:


> I think my husband is going to put a freeze on me going to joannes or walmart and take away my ccard
> 
> I got quite the haul of stuff at both places. Been sewing less than a month and the fabric hoarding has begun (dont even ask about my stashes of counted cross stitch, scrapbooking and polymer clay stuff)
> 
> Fabric in the wash but I got stuff to make jessie inspired dress / top for the girls, Cars fabric to try making shorts for DS, fairy fabric for a dress for little DD, minnie dot, black and yellow to make dress/top for the girls, and some thread and assorted notions at joannes.  Then I went to walmart..and found Hot wheels fabric in the clearance bin for DS, also polkadot fabrics for DD9, and then we found the long sought after ariel fabric for DD4...
> ETA: I almost forgot...I also found grey Minnie and Mickey t shirts for the girls for $3!!  DD9 will wear hers as is but DD4 wont wear pants because of her sensory stuff..so I am going to try adding minnie dot fabric ruffle to the bottom to make it long enough for a dress...I got the top a size large, so about 5 inches of ruffle should do it...
> 
> I think  I have a problem



Welcome to the FHA club (Fabric Hoarders Anonymous). I am a card carrying member of that club, though I am still waiting for my membership card to arrive in the mail!  At least you bought fabric with plans to use them, I just buy them without a plan (other than "to be used for BG").



teresajoy said:


> Thank you, we really had a wonderful vacation together. I love Barbara like a sister and her girls almost as much as my own babies. And, David of course, I love like a brother too!! LOL! Thank you for helping make the trip happen. Everyone's support with the auction was just so wonderful. They couldn't have gone without everyone's help.
> 
> I sent Heather an email asking for the bald princess files and asking about the Wish design. Her husband is sick right now, so I doubt she'll be checking emails much for a day or two.



It is heart warming to see the strength of families when they face challenges. I am sorry to hear that Heather's husband isn't doing well. I hope he recovers quickly!



4monkeys said:


> Allison wants me to make a pair of easy fit shorts for her to wear with the Tink shirt Andrea made for her. That made me happy because she has been saying NO!
> 
> 
> Great news here.... I just ordered an embroidery machine!!!  WOO HOO!! DH is getting it for my birthday (that was in April..) Can't wait to get it.



Woohoo for Allison's change of heart on the shorts and on the new machine. I am sure you will have fun with the embroidery machine!



cerberus said:


> OMG I did my first applique!!! I did mess it up a bit, but was able to save it. Then I did another one and it came out perfectly! I will post pictures soon! Just trying to get a couple more Star Wars shirts done for my girls before we leave on Friday!
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the inspiration and the  websites!!



Congrats on your applique! They are a lot of fun to do, aren't they?



aboveH20 said:


> If you guys weren't such prolific sewers I wouldn't always be behind!​
> So I'll be very interested in your experiencews.  We didn't book any shore excursions because we didn't want to be commited to an activity on a cold rainy day.  (We did a lot of our planning last winter and I was so tired of being cold that I was hesitant to be cold AND wet in AK).



We don't plan to book any shore excursions through the cruise company. We will just have a few plans (some for sunny days, some for rainy days) just wing it when we get there. The other challenge is that we are travelling with a group of people ranging from age 2 to 68, some of whom are, shall we say, demanding. DH and I would like to do a hike, which would likely exceed some of the group members' abilities (remember, we live near Banff and we hike a lot in the summer) We certainly don't have any issues with being cold and wet - we have hiked in sleet before. Speaking of hikes, we plan to do our first hike of the season this coming weekend! It won't be anything major though, it would be a half day hike at the most.



aboveH20 said:


> You've been a busy sewer (or sewist if you prefer that word, I don't).  Your creations turned out wonderfully.  I'll have to go check out the family's PTR.



How about "clothing artist"? (Somehow seeing that Subway block on your quilt makes me think of "sandwich artist")



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi Everyone! Happy Memorial Day!  I am finally getting around to posting some recent completed projects.
> 
> First a few dresses from my DM.  She made these for DD (3) and I think they turned out way cute.  DD is a bit of a sassy model, so you won't see many modeled poses. This pillowtop top is one exception.  Still sassy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also made this cute sundress from a McCall's pattern, but it had to be way altered for DD.  She's a size 5T and the pattern came out more like a size 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for my WDW '13 projects.  I didn't want to torture DS into modelling although he did help me with sizing a bit, and right now they are still too big for DD since I made them with size 6 measurements.
> 
> She was a little disappointed that the "Rapunzel" skirt didn't actually have Rapunzel on it - I had to explain that and finally she was OK with it, I think. I did fall in love with the hem and wasitline fabric as it reminded me of Pascal's tail.  DD thought the purple looked like the stars/lanterns too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the 2nd attempt Tinkerbell tank.  Turned out much better than the first attempt which is now be transformed into a pencil skirt. I like the fabric choices better too.  The chest band and straps have an added sparkle which is SO Tinkerbell.  DD loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyMom NH, I love your bags.  I think I feel some inspiration for my next project coming on...
> 
> Happy sewing all, and hope you are enjoying your Memorial Day weekend!



What a cute model and lovely outfits! It is so cool that both you and your mom sew.



Sandi S said:


> I cut fabric for a shirt for DH (from a Mickey print) to match all 3 of the boys (I had a LOT of the fabric in question). He didn't want to admit it, but he happily picked out the applique that will go on it.
> 
> He also loves the polo I did for him and agreed that it looks like something you'd pay about $35-40 at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't have fun dressing at Disney, where can you??? (Okay, confession: I'm actually wearing a shirt I stitched out with Mickey & Minnie on it today.)
> 
> My other confession - I went shopping and hit Joann's for the sale and Walmart (only because I needed a new rechargeable razor - figures mine would die the first day of pool season). Between the CLEARANCE at Wally-world and the sale at J's...check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to sneak that picture while DH wasn't paying attention. (Notice I got the new Brave fabric - yay!!!). BTW - I found two different bolts of Princess and the Frog cottons and two different fleece prints on the extra 50% off red tag clearance.  I didn't need any, but it was pretty and darn cheap.



Great job on the polo. DH will only wear polo's so I buy them and add embroidery to them. The last set I did for him had the Lego minifig (he is a huge Lego fan). He wears polo's to work and he would proudly wear one with Mickey or Lego minifig, as long as they are not noticeable from 10 miles away. Nice score on the fabric!



Disney Yooper said:


> My first attempt at appliques. I am very happy with it. We fly to Seattle on Friday for our 30th anniversary cruise to Alaska. All of you wonderful people motivated me to get back to sewing after basically a 26 year hiatus.



Great job! I can't wait to hear about your Alaska cruise. Happy anniversary! 30 years is an accomplishment!



Teamtori said:


> I'm really not that good. Honest. I see all these cool things I want to try. Like bags. I have no idea how to sew a bag. I'm terrified of zippers. Crayon rolls? They freak me out. I still have no idea what an eye spy bag is. But hey, that is why I keep reading. And reading. And making lists of what I want to learn. And what I want to buy (you darn 5 x 7 hoop..how you taunt my little  4X4!!)



I think you ARE good. The things that you mentioned are easy, once you try it, you would ask yourself "why did I wait this long to try it?" Seriously, I am sure you are WAY better at this than you think you are!


SUZI: I lost your quote but I have made a few customs. I actually wear these to work too.

Jamie dresses:









Rebecca dresses:









Meghan dress:









World showcase skort, I drafted my own pattern:









Patrica tunics from BG's:

















I think this should give you some ideas for adult customs!


----------



## Sandi S

Purple Ears - My Dh wears a lot of polos to work as well. He does tech support for Cisco, so I found an embroidery of a computer power button. It's one of his favorites and takes about 5 minutes to stitch (got it from Urban Threads).


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> Purple Ears - My Dh wears a lot of polos to work as well. He does tech support for Cisco, so I found an embroidery of a computer power button. It's one of his favorites and takes about 5 minutes to stitch (got it from Urban Threads).



Hmmm, I think you might have given me ideas for future polo decorating fun. I haven't even thought about doing any designs outside of Mickey and Lego! Mind you, he has a few polo's with the university logo and the department name so he has a few "official" looking ones to wear when he needs to do so.


----------



## tricia

ivey_family said:


> I'm not Vicki, but since I'm a Michigander, too, I'll answer.  it is the Upper Pennisula of Michigan.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thank you.

And yes Teresa, I was paying attention, but I see from Andrea's post that I wasn't the only one looking for Carl, or Dug, or Kevin.


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> Having made a few in my day, I can say I Spy bags (AKA Eye Spy bags) look something like this. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small "pillow" with little trinkets tucked inside that the child has to "squish" around and find.
> 
> My one attempt at a crayon roll was not successful.  I like the portfolio + crayon holders I've seen.
> 
> Zippers aren't that bad.  Honest.  Read the directions, practice with scrap fabric first, and zip-a-dee-doo-ZIPPER!


I've never made an eye spy bag but crayon roll ups are a breeze.  You just need to be able to sew a fairly straight seam and you can easily make one.  Zippers are really easy.  There are some good videos on Youtube (my favorite place for learning new sewing techniques!!!)

Talking about fabric hoarding, I have now outgrown the HUGE closet that I have in my sewing room.  I am going to have to stay out of the fabric store for a while.  Which is really sad because I really want to go back to Hancocks and buy another yard of the pink and white Minnie dot knit fabric that I found there. I'd better start sewing so that I can use some of this fabric up!!!!  Otherwise, I won't be able to justify going to the Walmart with the fabric dept when I am in Florida  next month.


Teamtori-  We are glad that you found us too!  So glad to be able to help out when you are going through a difficult time!  I can't imagine howhard it is for a mama to see her baby be sick.  Sewing and being creative is such a joyful thing and your little Tori is adorable in all the things you've made for her.  Keep up the good work   And, btw, it only took me about 6 months to decide that I needed to upgrade to larger hoop on my embroidery machine.  Once you get addicted to this hobby, it is hard to stop.

I know I lost some other quotes when the power went out before.  Sorry, I am too tired tonight to go back and find them again.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

First off...Amanda is making small gains every day in her recovery.  She's now off the vent and feeding tube, and passed her swallow test, so she can attempt a soft diet.  She's been complaining (by drawing letters in the air) that she's hungry...since Friday.  Her mom said she's already lost 15 lbs, and it shows.  She's got some more movement in all limbs, but will still need extensive rehab.  She's now in a lower level ICU, and expects to go to rehab within a few days, but where hasn't been decided yet.  It's truly a miracle that the damage wasn't more extensive, her life was saved by millimeters.  The coach who was chaperoning the trip was told by EVAC that they make trips to the trampoline play place several times a week.  


And my good news, which pales in comparison, is my embroidery unit is fixed!!!  I went in on my lunch hour and he had the part in stock and fixed it while I waited.  Total price  $30.00  Priceless, as far as I was concerned!  Now I can finish the rest of my Disney sewing.  All I have left is 2 t-shirts that need to be done, anything after that is a bonus.


----------



## Teamtori

livndisney said:


> You know what? And Teresa is going to fall over when she sees this-for Tori what do you want? I have embroidery machines and I am not afraid to use them!



What do I want? Besides a good nights sleep? How about some new sewing needles! I don't know what my Marilyn (what I've decided to call my sewing machine) is mad about, but she has snapped one needle and bent two more. And stabbed me in the finger. Now I have no more needles and I was almost done with my project! Darn it!!! I did manage to make Tori an iron shirt. I got the iron on at Joann's this weekend. It says "Daddy did my hair." The kids thought it was so funny "because Tori has no hair!!!" LOL.

But seriously, you are so sweet to offer anything to Tori!!



VBAndrea said:


> And here I thought they were referring to the movie UP and couldn't figure out where an UP design was on the FE.  I just gave up and figured it was some sort of code talk.  I should have known being from WI but it didn't click.
> 
> I haven't looked at your latest entry -- the last time I looked was when Tori was sick with her fever -- I haven't even read your blog in it's entirety (yet).  But I am glad to hear that sewing has become therapeutic for you.  I find it to be the same for me.  I think that's why I help on a little (or lot) of the BGs too -- it really makes me feel like I can do something that is right and that is appreciated.  And with sewing you always (well, maybe not quite always) get a nice product as a reward.  And I want you to know you are making some fabulous creations -- I guarantee you Tori knows all the love you put into everything you make for her.  My dd is 8 and loves that I sew for her and when anyone compliments her on an outfit she doesn't say thank you -- she proudly says "my mommy made it for me."  Though I wish she'd preface that with a thank you!
> 
> Don't keep us in suspense!!!!!!  I want to see the new design -- get to work missy!
> 
> You are an awesome mom!



I couldn't figure out the UP thing either. I thought, is it balloons? Some sort of dog? The old man if he passed out? I'm so glad you explained!! And thank you so much for the kind words! I still have some things my mom sewed for me, and I do treasure them!



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to add -- I'm the one that uses the Floriani stabilizer -- I buy the Floriani medium weight cut away -- it was recommended to me by Jen (clairemolly on the Disboards).  And it does soften more as you wash, but my dd has never complained about it after even just one wash.



I have the fusible kind, it is working much better than the stuff I got at Joann's. I'm happy with it.



aboveH20 said:


> Having made a few in my day, I can say I Spy bags (AKA Eye Spy bags) look something like this. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small "pillow" with little trinkets tucked inside that the child has to "squish" around and find.
> 
> My one attempt at a crayon roll was not successful.  I like the portfolio + crayon holders I've seen.
> 
> Zippers aren't that bad.  Honest.  Read the directions, practice with scrap fabric first, and zip-a-dee-doo-ZIPPER!



Oh! Very cute! I might have to make some for Tori..that might be a good time passer during Chemo, don't ya think?



PrincessMickey said:


> Teamtori, I wanted to let you know I think your DD is quite an inspiration and amazing girl. You have done a great job raising such a beautiful, both inside and out, girl! I also use sewing as my therapy. It can be therapuetic watching the needle pound away. I can't wait to see what you come up with next.



Thank you!!!



PurpleEars said:


> I think you ARE good. The things that you mentioned are easy, once you try it, you would ask yourself "why did I wait this long to try it?" Seriously, I am sure you are WAY better at this than you think you are!
> 
> 
> SUZI: I lost your quote but I have made a few customs. I actually wear these to work too.
> 
> Jamie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World showcase skort, I drafted my own pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrica tunics from BG's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this should give you some ideas for adult customs!



Thank you, and these are so awesome. I really like the tunics. I wonder if I'd look good in a tunic?



dianemom2 said:


> I've never made an eye spy bag but crayon roll ups are a breeze.  You just need to be able to sew a fairly straight seam and you can easily make one.  Zippers are really easy.  There are some good videos on Youtube (my favorite place for learning new sewing techniques!!!)
> 
> Teamtori-  We are glad that you found us too!  So glad to be able to help out when you are going through a difficult time!  I can't imagine howhard it is for a mama to see her baby be sick.  Sewing and being creative is such a joyful thing and your little Tori is adorable in all the things you've made for her.  Keep up the good work   And, btw, it only took me about 6 months to decide that I needed to upgrade to larger hoop on my embroidery machine.  Once you get addicted to this hobby, it is hard to stop.
> 
> I know I lost some other quotes when the power went out before.  Sorry, I am too tired tonight to go back and find them again.



Thank you! I definitely want the 5 X 7!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> And my good news, which pales in comparison, is my embroidery unit is fixed!!!  I went in on my lunch hour and he had the part in stock and fixed it while I waited.  Total price  $30.00  Priceless, as far as I was concerned!  Now I can finish the rest of my Disney sewing.  All I have left is 2 t-shirts that need to be done, anything after that is a bonus.



Woohoo!! I'm glad they were able to do that!!

Our news of the night....Tori lost her OTHER front tooth! She looks so cute. That reminds me, I better go make sure the tooth fairy visits her!!

Look at this face!!


----------



## TinkNH

TinkerbelleMom said:


> First off...Amanda is making small gains every day in her recovery.  She's now off the vent and feeding tube, and passed her swallow test, so she can attempt a soft diet.  She's been complaining (by drawing letters in the air) that she's hungry...since Friday.  Her mom said she's already lost 15 lbs, and it shows.  She's got some more movement in all limbs, but will still need extensive rehab.  She's now in a lower level ICU, and expects to go to rehab within a few days, but where hasn't been decided yet.  It's truly a miracle that the damage wasn't more extensive, her life was saved by millimeters.  The coach who was chaperoning the trip was told by EVAC that they make trips to the trampoline play place several times a week.
> 
> 
> And my good news, which pales in comparison, is my embroidery unit is fixed!!!  I went in on my lunch hour and he had the part in stock and fixed it while I waited.  Total price  $30.00  Priceless, as far as I was concerned!  Now I can finish the rest of my Disney sewing.  All I have left is 2 t-shirts that need to be done, anything after that is a bonus.



Glad to hear she is making progress!!  I was just thinking about her and wondering!


----------



## teresajoy

tricia said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And yes Teresa, I was paying attention, but I see from Andrea's post that I wasn't the only one looking for Carl, or Dug, or Kevin.



I love that! I keep looking at the upper peninsula seeing it through your eyes and it is very funny! (and, hopefully everyone knew I was just joking around)



TinkerbelleMom said:


> First off...Amanda is making small gains every day in her recovery.  She's now off the vent and feeding tube, and passed her swallow test, so she can attempt a soft diet.  She's been complaining (by drawing letters in the air) that she's hungry...since Friday.  Her mom said she's already lost 15 lbs, and it shows.  She's got some more movement in all limbs, but will still need extensive rehab.  She's now in a lower level ICU, and expects to go to rehab within a few days, but where hasn't been decided yet.  It's truly a miracle that the damage wasn't more extensive, her life was saved by millimeters.  The coach who was chaperoning the trip was told by EVAC that they make trips to the trampoline play place several times a week.
> 
> 
> And my good news, which pales in comparison, is my embroidery unit is fixed!!!  I went in on my lunch hour and he had the part in stock and fixed it while I waited.  Total price  $30.00  Priceless, as far as I was concerned!  Now I can finish the rest of my Disney sewing.  All I have left is 2 t-shirts that need to be done, anything after that is a bonus.



I'm glad to hear Amanda is improving. I hope her rehab goes well. 

Yay about your machine!!! I'm glad it was a fiarly quick and inexpensive fix! 



Teamtori said:


> What do I want? Besides a good nights sleep? How about some new sewing needles! I don't know what my Marilyn (what I've decided to call my sewing machine) is mad about, but she has snapped one needle and bent two more. And stabbed me in the finger. Now I have no more needles and I was almost done with my project! Darn it!!! I did manage to make Tori an iron shirt. I got the iron on at Joann's this weekend. It says "Daddy did my hair." The kids thought it was so funny "because Tori has no hair!!!" LOL.
> 
> But seriously, you are so sweet to offer anything to Tori!!
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't figure out the UP thing either. I thought, is it balloons? Some sort of dog? The old man if he passed out? I'm so glad you explained!! And thank you so much for the kind words! I still have some things my mom sewed for me, and I do treasure them!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the fusible kind, it is working much better than the stuff I got at Joann's. I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Very cute! I might have to make some for Tori..that might be a good time passer during Chemo, don't ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and these are so awesome. I really like the tunics. I wonder if I'd look good in a tunic?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I definitely want the 5 X 7!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! I'm glad they were able to do that!!
> 
> Our news of the night....Tori lost her OTHER front tooth! She looks so cute. That reminds me, I better go make sure the tooth fairy visits her!!
> 
> Look at this face!!



Sweet!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I've never made an eye spy bag but crayon roll ups are a breeze.  You just need to be able to sew a fairly straight seam and you can easily make one.  Zippers are really easy.  There are some good videos on Youtube (my favorite place for learning new sewing techniques!!!)
> 
> Talking about fabric hoarding, I have now outgrown the HUGE closet that I have in my sewing room.  I am going to have to stay out of the fabric store for a while.  Which is really sad because I really want to go back to Hancocks and buy another yard of the pink and white Minnie dot knit fabric that I found there. I'd better start sewing so that I can use some of this fabric up!!!!  Otherwise, I won't be able to justify going to the Walmart with the fabric dept when I am in Florida  next month.
> 
> 
> Teamtori-  We are glad that you found us too!  So glad to be able to help out when you are going through a difficult time!  I can't imagine howhard it is for a mama to see her baby be sick.  Sewing and being creative is such a joyful thing and your little Tori is adorable in all the things you've made for her.  Keep up the good work   And, btw, it only took me about 6 months to decide that I needed to upgrade to larger hoop on my embroidery machine.  Once you get addicted to this hobby, it is hard to stop.
> 
> I know I lost some other quotes when the power went out before.  Sorry, I am too tired tonight to go back and find them again.


I agree that crayon rolls are easy to mark -- I just mark the straight lines with a marking a pen and that keeps me sewing straight.  Although, I have truly never made a crayon roll -- I make colored pencil rolls.  And I use a tut that you have to shift the fabric on a bit so it's probably a wee bit more time consuming, but still doesn't take that much effort.

Miss Diane, you were doing so well at using up your stash items.  I think your problem came when you started sewing with knits -- and buying more knits, and ordering more knits, and getting knits at Hancock's sale -- even I resisted those -- I figured it would be cheaper with a 50% off coupon than it was with 25% off and the 15% (granted Hancock's doesn't do 50% off but Joann's does and Hancock's will accept Joann's coupons -- I believe I have one for the first week in June).

And Diane, I also need to let you know I am finished with my teacher totes and school doesn't let out until June 15!  I fell so "Dianish" for getting something done early!  (Never mind the piano teacher's isn't even started and I need that on by June 8 )



TinkerbelleMom said:


> First off...Amanda is making small gains every day in her recovery.  She's now off the vent and feeding tube, and passed her swallow test, so she can attempt a soft diet.  She's been complaining (by drawing letters in the air) that she's hungry...since Friday.  Her mom said she's already lost 15 lbs, and it shows.  She's got some more movement in all limbs, but will still need extensive rehab.  She's now in a lower level ICU, and expects to go to rehab within a few days, but where hasn't been decided yet.  It's truly a miracle that the damage wasn't more extensive, her life was saved by millimeters.  The coach who was chaperoning the trip was told by EVAC that they make trips to the trampoline play place several times a week.
> 
> 
> And my good news, which pales in comparison, is my embroidery unit is fixed!!!  I went in on my lunch hour and he had the part in stock and fixed it while I waited.  Total price  $30.00  Priceless, as far as I was concerned!  Now I can finish the rest of my Disney sewing.  All I have left is 2 t-shirts that need to be done, anything after that is a bonus.


I am really pleased to hear Amanda's quick progress.  With a neck injury there is always the possibility that you spend the rest of your life on a vent.  Movement in the limbs is just fantastic too!  I'm so pleased to hear she is doing so well so rapidly -- yes, she'll likely have a long road of PT, but I think it's miraculous that she's making great strides already.

And fabulous news on getting your machine fixed without costing you a fortune!  You must have been so happy!




Teamtori said:


> What do I want? Besides a good nights sleep? How about some new sewing needles! I don't know what my Marilyn (what I've decided to call my sewing machine) is mad about, but she has snapped one needle and bent two more. And stabbed me in the finger. Now I have no more needles and I was almost done with my project! Darn it!!! I did manage to make Tori an iron shirt. I got the iron on at Joann's this weekend. It says "Daddy did my hair." The kids thought it was so funny "because Tori has no hair!!!" LOL.
> 
> 
> Our news of the night....Tori lost her OTHER front tooth! She looks so cute. That reminds me, I better go make sure the tooth fairy visits her!!
> 
> Look at this face!!



That shirt sound hilarious!  You'll have to post a pic of her wearing it.

Love the photo!  My dd has only lost one of her front teeth and the missing tooth is already coming in so we will never have pics of her with both teeth gone.  

I did read a lot on your blog last night.  I'm sorry things are hitting you extra hard lately.  I always thank my lucky stars for my healthy children, but I also know that anything can strike at any time and I hope I can have the strength that you do if I ever have to face a similar situation.  Like I said, the most important thing you do for Tori is be her Mom and you do a more than fine job of it.


----------



## miprender

That will teach me not to log in for a few days. Everyone has been chatting. We had some tenants move out this weekend so we need to get our unit cleaned and ready, still need to make 15 more shirts and work at my "real" job all in 21 days....





PrincessMickey said:


>



I'm in the minority but I like it the way it is. The dress looks really cute on you.



mcraft17 said:


> I used to post on here a long time ago but have been lurking for the longest time. I love all the wonderful stuff that everyone creates and this is my favorite thread! I got an embroidery machine last year for my birthday and have loved digitalizing designs. Here is two things of many that I have created for our upcoming trip...
> 
> My dd's yeti purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Great job on everything.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> The DD of one of my coworkers suffered a tragic trampoline accident yesterday and broke her neck.  We don't know how extensive the damage is yet, but a lengthy hospital and then rehab stay is expected.  Her name is Amanda, and she's 18...was to graduate June 2, this was a school field trip.   So I think she would benefit from some nice gowns, don't you think.  I have no clue where to start with a pattern, but know this is a good place to ask.  Any hints or tips are appreciated.  Thanks in advance.



How scary... but glad to read she is doing better. 



HockeyMomNH said:


> Since there have been lots of bags posted lately, I thought that I would share the stuff that I made for our trip last week to DisneyLand.
> 
> My camera bag



LOVE all your bags!!!!



teresajoy said:


> The trip was wonderful! Someone donated a stay at AKL for David and Barbara. Barbara absolutely LOVED it there! She is a very reserved person, but when she talks about AKL, her face lights up and she get very animated!!! She woke up every day at 6:30AM just so she could sit out on their balcony and watch them feed the animals.
> 
> I think you should be able to see the album even if you aren't on FB:
> Album I
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150821886638160.409079.677208159&type=3&l=0cb72941ac
> 
> and  Album II
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150836079878160.410365.677208159&type=3&l=73e037617c
> 
> I don't have all of our trip pictures up, but most of them, and all from when Barbara was there.



Welcome back. I had been following along on FB but I will have to go check out the pictures after.



Teamtori said:


> Hi all..had a rough day with my Tori last night. She ended up with a 103.8 temperature in the ER last night. Luckily, we were able to go home after a lot of fluids and antibiotics.
> 
> Cat in the Hat peekaboo skirt...



Everything you are making is adorable and your little girl looks precious wearing all those adorable outfits.



aboveH20 said:


> We canceled our AK cruise.
> 
> Instead we're thinking of heading somewhere in New England.  If I can't see the Pacific Ocean, may as well see the Atlantic.  We thought about Provincetown, but at the tip of Cape Cod it's 300 miles from us.



Sorry about the cruise. You'll have to swing by RI to go to the Cape 

Love the quilt!



VBAndrea said:


>



Adorable and no one will know it's on backwards!




Sandi S said:


> I like this one too - glad to see she is feeling better.
> 
> I am finishing up some shirts for the big boys:



All your outfits are going to be amazing.



PurpleEars said:


> As some of you know, I met with one of our recent Big Give families last week. They are such a lovely family and I am truly grateful for the opportunity to meet them. I would like to share the items I made for this family.
> A stripwork jumper for the girl (front and back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "meet and greet" photos are posted on their PTR. The photographer (mom) really captured the event very well!
> Thanks for letting me share my projects!



I missed that you met some BG families. What BG was this? And your creations are adorable. They must have been so excited.



ColonelHathi said:


> Hi Everyone! Happy Memorial Day!  I am finally getting around to posting some recent completed projects.
> 
> First a few dresses from my DM.  She made these for DD (3) and I think they turned out way cute.  DD is a bit of a sassy model, so you won't see many modeled poses.  This pillowtop top is one exception.  Still sassy though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sewing all, and hope you are enjoying your Memorial Day weekend!



Love all your dresses!



SUZI said:


> I have a question for those of you who have made the Audrey Ruffle Skirt from YCMT:   I have only made the Simply Sweet and the Stripework Jumper.  Do I have enough skill to make the Audrey?  Also (OK another question), this is not a pattern from CarlaC -- are the instructions still good for a beginner?  My DD really likes that skirt!
> 
> Since I have your attention, one last question: has anyone made a grown-up "custom"  such as a blouse from Sis Bloom with Disney fabric -- or is this just too silly for an adult?



I've done the Audrey skirt twice and it is not that hard to make.



Disney Yooper said:


> My first attempt at appliques. I am very happy with it. We fly to Seattle on Friday for our 30th anniversary cruise to Alaska. All of you wonderful people motivated me to get back to sewing after basically a 26 year hiatus.



Great job on your first attempt.


----------



## VBAndrea

I made a Lady and the Tramp Set for Reed's BG.  The designs are from Heather and I  them -- Thank You Heather!  And you received a thank you from the family on their PTR as well.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822199&page=5

Hard to see, but the fabric I used for Reed's shorts has little paw prints on it.  And I've stolen a photo from the family's ptr as well b/c the kids are sooooooo adorable!  (My photos aren't the best -- the shirts are all wrinkled).


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> That shirt sound hilarious!  You'll have to post a pic of her wearing it.
> 
> Love the photo!  My dd has only lost one of her front teeth and the missing tooth is already coming in so we will never have pics of her with both teeth gone.
> 
> I did read a lot on your blog last night.  I'm sorry things are hitting you extra hard lately.  I always thank my lucky stars for my healthy children, but I also know that anything can strike at any time and I hope I can have the strength that you do if I ever have to face a similar situation.  Like I said, the most important thing you do for Tori is be her Mom and you do a more than fine job of it.



Tori is wearing it today..it is funny. Thanks for reading the blog. I'm feeling a lot better this morning!



VBAndrea said:


> I made a Lady and the Tramp Set for Reed's BG.  The designs are from Heather and I  them -- Thank You Heather!  And you received a thank you from the family on their PTR as well.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822199&page=5
> 
> Hard to see, but the fabric I used for Reed's shorts has little paw prints on it.  And I've stolen a photo from the family's ptr as well b/c the kids are sooooooo adorable!  (My photos aren't the best -- the shirts are all wrinkled).



I love these!! GREAT JOB and they look great on them! I have the stuff ready to make their PJS..I just am nervous to sew for someone else, especially for something important like this. I need to try!

Got a groupon ad in my email just now:
$15 for $30 worth of fabric, sewing supplies, and machine repairs
$15 for $35 worth of sewing, quilting, and embroidery classes 

Guess who is getting a groupon today!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

TinkerbelleMom said:


> First off...Amanda is making small gains every day in her recovery.  She's now off the vent and feeding tube, and passed her swallow test, so she can attempt a soft diet.  She's been complaining (by drawing letters in the air) that she's hungry...since Friday.  Her mom said she's already lost 15 lbs, and it shows.  She's got some more movement in all limbs, but will still need extensive rehab.  She's now in a lower level ICU, and expects to go to rehab within a few days, but where hasn't been decided yet.  It's truly a miracle that the damage wasn't more extensive, her life was saved by millimeters.  The coach who was chaperoning the trip was told by EVAC that they make trips to the trampoline play place several times a week.
> 
> 
> And my good news, which pales in comparison, is my embroidery unit is fixed!!!  I went in on my lunch hour and he had the part in stock and fixed it while I waited.  Total price  $30.00  Priceless, as far as I was concerned!  Now I can finish the rest of my Disney sewing.  All I have left is 2 t-shirts that need to be done, anything after that is a bonus.



WOW, I missed what happened with Amanda, but now I am praying that she makes a FULL recovery! Scary, but glad she is improving and doing so much better.

AND YAY about getting your machine fixed and it not costing you an arm and a leg! 



Teamtori said:


> What do I want? Besides a good nights sleep? How about some new sewing needles! I don't know what my Marilyn (what I've decided to call my sewing machine) is mad about, but she has snapped one needle and bent two more. And stabbed me in the finger. Now I have no more needles and I was almost done with my project! Darn it!!! I did manage to make Tori an iron shirt. I got the iron on at Joann's this weekend. It says "Daddy did my hair." The kids thought it was so funny "because Tori has no hair!!!" LOL.
> 
> 
> Our news of the night....Tori lost her OTHER front tooth! She looks so cute. That reminds me, I better go make sure the tooth fairy visits her!!
> 
> Look at this face!!



My guess is that Marilyn is mad because she WANTS A BREAK!!!!  You've been sewing up such a storm that I'm sure she is downright TIRED! 

The "my daddy did my hair" shirt sounds HILARIOUS! I can't wait to see a pic of it!

And HURRAY for Tori loosing her tooth! 



VBAndrea said:


> And Diane, I also need to let you know I am finished with my teacher totes and school doesn't let out until June 15!  I fell so "Dianish" for getting something done early!  (Never mind the piano teacher's isn't even started and I need that on by June 8 )



Hurray for getting all the tote bags done! (well, ALMOST all the bags.... )



miprender said:


> That will teach me not to log in for a few days. Everyone has been chatting. We had some tenants move out this weekend so we need to get our unit cleaned and ready, still need to make 15 more shirts and work at my "real" job all in 21 days....




WOO HOO for only 21 more days! it sounds like it's going to be SUPER busy for you, but FX you get everything you need, done!  I hope you are able re-rent out your place quickly.



VBAndrea said:


> I made a Lady and the Tramp Set for Reed's BG.  The designs are from Heather and I  them -- Thank You Heather!  And you received a thank you from the family on their PTR as well.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822199&page=5
> 
> Hard to see, but the fabric I used for Reed's shorts has little paw prints on it.  And I've stolen a photo from the family's ptr as well b/c the kids are sooooooo adorable!  (My photos aren't the best -- the shirts are all wrinkled).



I LOVE this set! and Oh my word, could those children BE any cuter! Great job!



I managed to do some "selfish sewing" last night and made me a pair of pj pants from some silky fabric I purchased on clearance. They are wearable but I need to work on the fit of my pattern more (I self drafted the pattern off of an existing pair of PJ pants).  They are currently in the wash, so pictures later.

Sunshine


----------



## 4monkeys

There is truly WTMTQ!!!!   Catching up.. I think..

PurpleEars Love everything as always. I know I have seen your customs for adults before.. but needed to say I LOVE THEM all again!!! Not sure that they would like right on me, but still LOVE them!!

TinkerbelleMom Somehow I missed the post about Amanda. I am so sorry to have read that. It is so scary, we have a trampoline in our backyard, and reading stories like this make me regret the decision to get one (although it was 10 years ago)

So glad she is doing so well!   Praying her recovery continues to go in a positive direction!!  She may  have a long road, but it sounds like things are at least positive!

TeamTori How cute is Tori without those 2 teeth. My 5 3/4 year old (as he tells me everytime I say 5yo) hasn't lost one tooth!! She is precious. I can NOT wait to see the shirt about Daddy doing her hair!!  You have been a busy bee getting things done. Everything looks great. Love the Dr. Seuss skirt. I actually, want to find that material (VBAndrea told me where to look locally) to make my littlest and ALlison some shorts.  Keep up the great sewing. I completely understand how therapeutic it is, it has been my therapy lately, too!!

VBAndrea  I had the pleasure of seeing Reed's BG outfits in person.. and the pictures just don't do them justice! They are gorgeous, and the kids in them... priceless!  

Thanks for continuing to inspire me. My Emroidery Machine is supposed to arrive tomorrow!! Much to my surprise!! I delayed ordering my thread because I figured I had time... but DID NOT!  Oh well.. Super excited either way!

Getting overwhelmed... My ticker says we have little time to finish getting ready for our trip!! LOTs to do!! WOO HOO


----------



## Teamtori

Ok you sewing specialists..help me plan!!

I'm trying to map out the outfits for each day. This is just for Jon, Tori and Dom. DH doesn't want Disney outfits and I'm sure I won't have time to make anything for me.

So here's what I got (not sure what order we are doing the parks, so this is just day by day)

Day 1: Travel/GKTW. I wanted to do some kind of wish trip/travel something, but no ideas yet.

Day 2: Disney MK: Tori is going in her snow white outfit, Boys in their Princess Protection Agency shirts. Unless I make a better outfit for Tori. But it is going to be hot and I want her to be comfortable and she won't be comfortable in a princess dress I don't think, especially with her port etc. 

Day 3: Disney Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom....no idea. Maybe Toy Story since they all like that? Isn't Toy Story at Hollywood Studios?

Day 4: Universal Studios. No idea. 

Day 5: Universal Studios: No idea.

Day 6: Sea World. I have some cute appliques for this one so I think I'm ok.

Day 7: GKTW/Go home. I'm thinking maybe reusing Tori's biker Mickey outfit and the boys matching Big Bro shirts for the way home?

I also want to make a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party.

And I wanted to do pjs for when the Mayor tucks them in, but now I'm looking at this list and I've got:

18 outfits to make!!!! 

Oh my gosh.

Who has some good suggestions, especially for Universal studios?!


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> Ok you sewing specialists..help me plan!!
> 
> I'm trying to map out the outfits for each day. This is just for Jon, Tori and Dom. DH doesn't want Disney outfits and I'm sure I won't have time to make anything for me.
> 
> So here's what I got (not sure what order we are doing the parks, so this is just day by day)
> 
> Day 1: Travel/GKTW. I wanted to do some kind of wish trip/travel something, but no ideas yet.
> 
> Day 2: Disney MK: Tori is going in her snow white outfit, Boys in their Princess Protection Agency shirts. Unless I make a better outfit for Tori. But it is going to be hot and I want her to be comfortable and she won't be comfortable in a princess dress I don't think, especially with her port etc.
> 
> Day 3: Disney Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom....no idea. Maybe Toy Story since they all like that? Isn't Toy Story at Hollywood Studios?
> 
> Day 4: Universal Studios. No idea.
> 
> Day 5: Universal Studios: No idea.
> 
> Day 6: Sea World. I have some cute appliques for this one so I think I'm ok.
> 
> Day 7: GKTW/Go home. I'm thinking maybe reusing Tori's biker Mickey outfit and the boys matching Big Bro shirts for the way home?
> 
> I also want to make a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party.
> 
> And I wanted to do pjs for when the Mayor tucks them in, but now I'm looking at this list and I've got:
> 
> 18 outfits to make!!!!
> 
> Oh my gosh.
> 
> Who has some good suggestions, especially for Universal studios?!


Really quick cuz I just came down to the computer to check the color for an applique...  I'll get back later with more ideas..

but doesn't Universal have Cat in the Hat?  You're all set for Tori for one of the days and make the boys Thing 1 and Thing 2 t-shirts to coordinate.

Be back later -- do you have a ptr?  Please post me the link if you do.


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> Really quick cuz I just came down to the computer to check the color for an applique...  I'll get back later with more ideas..
> 
> but doesn't Universal have Cat in the Hat?  You're all set for Tori for one of the days and make the boys Thing 1 and Thing 2 t-shirts to coordinate.
> 
> Be back later -- do you have a ptr?  Please post me the link if you do.



Andrea! Once again! Genius! You are right!!! I started a PTR but haven't updated it. Darn it. I'll try to find it. Going to browse the Universal site to see who would work for the next day. Thing 1 and Thing 2 is a great idea!


----------



## Sally

Teamtori said:


> Who has some good suggestions, especially for Universal studios?!



Dr. Suess is at Universal, or at least I thought so.  Perhaps the Dr Suess outfit, or the Thing 1, 2, 3 shirts?  Jurassic Park/ Dinosaur appliques possibly.  Harry Potter would of course fit as well.  I am sure someone else will have better suggestions, so have no fear that you will get lots of choices


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> Andrea! Once again! Genius! You are right!!! I started a PTR but haven't updated it. Darn it. I'll try to find it. Going to browse the Universal site to see who would work for the next day. Thing 1 and Thing 2 is a great idea!



Is Dora at any of the parks?  I remember Nini made a Dora outfit for a BG and I also recall reading your blog that Tori loves Dora.    Once again I have no time to post -- I have to run and pick up the kids from school and need to leave a hair early b/c I must get a couple of gift cards that I need by tomorrow -- then again, it's raining and I can do that tomorrow morning!  I also need to find dd a dressy dress for her piano recital.  I have one that I wanted her to try on (cuz I fear it's too short) and she refused to even try it on b/c it's pale pink.  She is not a pink fan but never before has she protested to wearing pink.  She wants to wear her terrier appliqued t and skirt set I made her for the recital   That's the white shirt she got chocolate ice cream on the first day she wore it and there still is a very, very faint spot.

Toy Story is DHS.  Cars is done a lot for DHS too.  Or you could do something that would work both at DHS and AK unless you are doing a wardrobe change mid day (which I always did).


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> I love that! I keep looking at the upper peninsula seeing it through your eyes and it is very funny! (and, hopefully everyone knew I was just joking around)




I knew you were joking, and the funny part is, that I thought maybe it was a state, but it didn't look like Alaska (where she was cruising to), so I gave up after that, lol.



VBAndrea said:


>



Great job.


----------



## Teamtori

Sally said:


> Dr. Suess is at Universal, or at least I thought so.  Perhaps the Dr Suess outfit, or the Thing 1, 2, 3 shirts?  Jurassic Park/ Dinosaur appliques possibly.  Harry Potter would of course fit as well.  I am sure someone else will have better suggestions, so have no fear that you will get lots of choices



Thank you! I think I definitely will do Dr Suess!



VBAndrea said:


> Is Dora at any of the parks?  I remember Nini made a Dora outfit for a BG and I also recall reading your blog that Tori loves Dora.    Once again I have no time to post -- I have to run and pick up the kids from school and need to leave a hair early b/c I must get a couple of gift cards that I need by tomorrow -- then again, it's raining and I can do that tomorrow morning!  I also need to find dd a dressy dress for her piano recital.  I have one that I wanted her to try on (cuz I fear it's too short) and she refused to even try it on b/c it's pale pink.  She is not a pink fan but never before has she protested to wearing pink.  She wants to wear her terrier appliqued t and skirt set I made her for the recital   That's the white shirt she got chocolate ice cream on the first day she wore it and there still is a very, very faint spot.
> 
> Toy Story is DHS.  Cars is done a lot for DHS too.  Or you could do something that would work both at DHS and AK unless you are doing a wardrobe change mid day (which I always did).



Good luck with the piano recital outfit! You did a wardrobe change mid-day??? OMG. Now I feel pressure!! I bet my husband would think I was nuts if I did that!! (I might do it anyway! )

While at lunch, I was thinking that I actually have a lot of time left before we go, so I should be fine to finish things. That is, if Marilyn cooperates. I took my lunch break to go get her new needles, so she better be happy! The fabric store has a huge embroidery section and I just want to sit in there and learn everything. But I figured I should probably go back to work!!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Finally caught up with a week of posted photos and comments.  LOVE all the cute outfits...super job

Someone was asking about I Spy Bags...I made these for my granddaughters for road trips.  Since they can't 'read' yet...I took a photo of all the different objects in each bag and attached it to a loop. I tried to put different objects in all the bags so they could trade off and look for something different.



I Spy Bags by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

TinkerbelleMom said:


> First off...Amanda is making small gains every day in her recovery.  She's now off the vent and feeding tube, and passed her swallow test, so she can attempt a soft diet.  She's been complaining (by drawing letters in the air) that she's hungry...since Friday.  Her mom said she's already lost 15 lbs, and it shows.  She's got some more movement in all limbs, but will still need extensive rehab.  She's now in a lower level ICU, and expects to go to rehab within a few days, but where hasn't been decided yet.  It's truly a miracle that the damage wasn't more extensive, her life was saved by millimeters.  The coach who was chaperoning the trip was told by EVAC that they make trips to the trampoline play place several times a week.
> 
> 
> And my good news, which pales in comparison, is my embroidery unit is fixed!!!  I went in on my lunch hour and he had the part in stock and fixed it while I waited.  Total price  $30.00  Priceless, as far as I was concerned!  Now I can finish the rest of my Disney sewing.  All I have left is 2 t-shirts that need to be done, anything after that is a bonus.


I am so glad to hear that Amanda is improving.  We have a trampoline in the backyard and I have some strict rules about how the kids play on it.  My nephew who is visiting wanted to do flips on it and I just about had a heart attack!

Also glad that your sewing machine was repaired and that it didn't cost a fortune!



Teamtori said:


> Our news of the night....Tori lost her OTHER front tooth! She looks so cute. That reminds me, I better go make sure the tooth fairy visits her!!
> 
> Look at this face!!


Awww, that's so cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Miss Diane, you were doing so well at using up your stash items.  I think your problem came when you started sewing with knits -- and buying more knits, and ordering more knits, and getting knits at Hancock's sale -- even I resisted those -- I figured it would be cheaper with a 50% off coupon than it was with 25% off and the 15% (granted Hancock's doesn't do 50% off but Joann's does and Hancock's will accept Joann's coupons -- I believe I have one for the first week in June).
> 
> And Diane, I also need to let you know I am finished with my teacher totes and school doesn't let out until June 15!  I fell so "Dianish" for getting something done early!  (Never mind the piano teacher's isn't even started and I need that on by June 8 )


I was doing really well using up my stash but then I went to Hobby Lobby when I was visiting my SIL and bought a bunch of stuff because we don't have one here.  Then I have been buying knit fabrics to work with and I ordered the scrap box and a few things from a seller on FB.  Then I hit the sales at Joanns and Hancocks over the weekend.  I have a lot of things planned out to sew with all my treasures but now I need to make time to do them!

I am so proud to have rubbed off on you and to get to be ready super early.  I am sure you will get the piano teacher's tote done in no time at all.  What are you going to do about a dress for your dd.   What size does she wear?  I have a beautiful turquoise blue dress that I was just about to donate.




VBAndrea said:


> I made a Lady and the Tramp Set for Reed's BG.  The designs are from Heather and I  them -- Thank You Heather!  And you received a thank you from the family on their PTR as well.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822199&page=5


Adorable as usual!  I really need to get done with this order I am working on so that I can make the things for this BG.



Teamtori said:


> I love these!! GREAT JOB and they look great on them! I have the stuff ready to make their PJS..I just am nervous to sew for someone else, especially for something important like this. I need to try!
> 
> Got a groupon ad in my email just now:
> $15 for $30 worth of fabric, sewing supplies, and machine repairs
> $15 for $35 worth of sewing, quilting, and embroidery classes
> 
> Guess who is getting a groupon today!!


I am sure you will do a great job on the pjs.  Have fun with your groupon.



Teamtori said:


> Day 1: Travel/GKTW. I wanted to do some kind of wish trip/travel something, but no ideas yet.
> 
> Day 2: Disney MK: Tori is going in her snow white outfit, Boys in their Princess Protection Agency shirts. Unless I make a better outfit for Tori. But it is going to be hot and I want her to be comfortable and she won't be comfortable in a princess dress I don't think, especially with her port etc.
> 
> Day 3: Disney Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom....no idea. Maybe Toy Story since they all like that? Isn't Toy Story at Hollywood Studios?
> 
> Day 4: Universal Studios. No idea.
> 
> Day 5: Universal Studios: No idea.
> 
> Day 6: Sea World. I have some cute appliques for this one so I think I'm ok.
> 
> Day 7: GKTW/Go home. I'm thinking maybe reusing Tori's biker Mickey outfit and the boys matching Big Bro shirts for the way home?
> 
> I also want to make a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party.
> 
> And I wanted to do pjs for when the Mayor tucks them in, but now I'm looking at this list and I've got:
> 
> 18 outfits to make!!!!
> 
> Oh my gosh.
> 
> Who has some good suggestions, especially for Universal studios?!


First up- CarlaC has directions on her blog for her to "Princessify" the simply sweet dress pattern.  You can make a very princessy looking dress out of lightweight cotton and Tori will be a comfortable princess.

For Animal Kingdom a lot of people do Mickey and Minnie with a safari hat or outfits with jungle themed fabrics.  It is a little harder because you are hitting two parks in one day.  Maybe I'd stick with something very basically Disney in the red, yellow and black theme.  Or maybe you could do Mickey tie dyes for the family for this day.  They aren't hard.

For Universal I agree with everybody else about the Cat in the Hat outfit.  It is already made and it is adorable.  Do Thing shirts for the boys or some other Seuss themed outfit.  If you are hitting the Harry Potter area, you can do something with a HP theme on it.

Maybe to cut back on how many outfits you need to embroider you could do Wish shirts with iron on transfers.  I think there are a few that people have made already.


----------



## VBAndrea

All right, I finally have a little time to post, and I perused the Universal website.



Teamtori said:


> Ok you sewing specialists..help me plan!!
> 
> I'm trying to map out the outfits for each day. This is just for Jon, Tori and Dom. DH doesn't want Disney outfits and I'm sure I won't have time to make anything for me.
> 
> So here's what I got (not sure what order we are doing the parks, so this is just day by day)
> 
> Day 1: Travel/GKTW. I wanted to do some kind of wish trip/travel something, but no ideas yet.
> I think Wish Trip t's would be awesome.  If Heather doesn't have a design by then you could do something generic Disney like Mickey heads or one of the fab five for each of you and just have Tori's Wish Trip written in text or something of that sort.  I think you are on the BG site and there are designs on there but they are iron ons.  But you could look at old threads to get an idea of what people have done.  Cheryl made some nice ones once that were for a Disney Cruise and she used Heather Sue's Cruise ship design and then just did a little wording under them.  They were my favorite, but don't tell Cheryl -- things like that will go to her head
> 
> Day 2: Disney MK: Tori is going in her snow white outfit, Boys in their Princess Protection Agency shirts. Unless I make a better outfit for Tori. But it is going to be hot and I want her to be comfortable and she won't be comfortable in a princess dress I don't think, especially with her port etc. I love her SW outfit and think that would be perfect!  And Princess Protection sounds perfect for the boys.
> 
> Day 3: Disney Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom....no idea. Maybe Toy Story since they all like that? Isn't Toy Story at Hollywood Studios?Toy Story is at DHS and I have seen some really cute TS designs.  I would do an outfit change for AK -- Mickey heads with safari hats are cute and for Tori you could pair that with an animal print skirt.  I have also seen some really elaborate designs if you have the time -- Chiara made an awesome appliqued skirt for her dd.
> 
> Day 4: Universal Studios. No idea.
> I think you already decided on Suess for this day
> 
> Day 5: Universal Studios: No idea.
> I swore I read somewhere that Tori liked Woody Woodpecker but it must have been someone else b/c I searched for that on your blog and didn't get any hits -- maybe it's our current BG that likes Woody   There is apparently a parade at Universal which has Dora in it.  You could do Spongebob for the boys -- I personally detest SB so can't believe I even suggested that.  Spiderman is another idea.  Harry Potter works too if your kids are into HP.  Barney is there but I'm not keen on him either, though Tori may like him -- we had a wish child in the past that loved Barney.
> 
> Day 6: Sea World. I have some cute appliques for this one so I think I'm ok.
> 
> Day 7: GKTW/Go home. I'm thinking maybe reusing Tori's biker Mickey outfit and the boys matching Big Bro shirts for the way home?I think that would look great!
> 
> I also want to make a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party.
> I made Christmas outfit for Lisa and family for this party with Mickey Santas (b/c that's what Judy wanted).
> 
> And I wanted to do pjs for when the Mayor tucks them in, but now I'm looking at this list and I've got:PJ's are so easy to make -- just make the kids Easy FIt bottoms and applique a coordinating t-shirt.
> 
> 18 outfits to make!!!!
> 
> Oh my gosh.
> 
> Who has some good suggestions, especially for Universal studios?!


Now I have to ask, do you work full time or part time?  You've been sewing things really quickly from what I can tell, so I this list is feasible for you.



GrammytoMany said:


> Finally caught up with a week of posted photos and comments.  LOVE all the cute outfits...super job
> 
> Someone was asking about I Spy Bags...I made these for my granddaughters for road trips.  Since they can't 'read' yet...I took a photo of all the different objects in each bag and attached it to a loop. I tried to put different objects in all the bags so they could trade off and look for something different.
> 
> Sheila


I do similar -- on one side I put the photo of pictures and on the other side of the card I have the objects written.



dianemom2 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I was doing really well using up my stash but then I went to Hobby Lobby when I was visiting my SIL and bought a bunch of stuff because we don't have one here.  Then I have been buying knit fabrics to work with and I ordered the scrap box and a few things from a seller on FB.  Then I hit the sales at Joanns and Hancocks over the weekend.  I have a lot of things planned out to sew with all my treasures but now I need to make time to do them!
> 
> I am so proud to have rubbed off on you and to get to be ready super early.  I am sure you will get the piano teacher's tote done in no time at all.  What are you going to do about a dress for your dd.   What size does she wear?  I have a beautiful turquoise blue dress that I was just about to donate.


I'm starting to work harder at using my stash, but only because our tenants are moving out and I have to cut corners.  I would have really had fun at Joann's if that were not the case.

I wouldn't say I'm done super early, just not finishing up the night before.  Of course it's my sister's birthday tomorrow and I have NONE of her gifts wrapped.  Sewing is more fun than wrapping.

Alexa wears a 7/8 unless it's longer and then she can fit in a smaller size.  She's pretty thin. So if that's the size, please send me a pic and I'll see if the dress meets her picky approval.  I looked at Ross today and they had nothing!  Kohls had a couple that were so-so on clearance for good prices but the one I really like was too small.  Maybe I could make her something with cotton and dress it up a bit -- Kohls had a pretty one in sort of a Simply Sweet style that was a floral cotton but they had it dressed up with a sash and fabric flower that had rhinestones for the center.  That was the one I actually liked (not in her size though).


----------



## SUZI

PurpleEars said:


> SUZI: I lost your quote but I have made a few customs. I actually wear these to work too.
> 
> Jamie dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca dresses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World showcase skort, I drafted my own pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrica tunics from BG's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this should give you some ideas for adult customs!



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!
These are great ideas --  do you mind if I "steal/copy" idea of a black dress with the minnie mouse polka dots for the trim?


----------



## TinkNH

dianemom2 said:


> First up- CarlaC has directions on her blog for her to "Princessify" the simply sweet dress pattern.  You can make a very princessy looking dress out of lightweight cotton and Tori will be a comfortable princess.
> 
> .



can you point us noobs into the direction of this blog??? TIA!

Nevermind...found it! LOL


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> can you point us noobs into the direction of this blog??? TIA!



http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/

Scroll down and in the left hand column you will see "tutorials" and there is a Belle, Cindy and Aurora style there -- she does the tuts on AG dolls so you have to resize to whatever size you are making for your child (unless she is 18 inches and on the thin side ).


----------



## TinkNH

VBAndrea said:


> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/
> 
> Scroll down and in the left hand column you will see "tutorials" and there is a Belle, Cindy and Aurora style there -- she does the tuts on AG dolls so you have to resize to whatever size you are making for your child (unless she is 18 inches and on the thin side ).



I showed DD4 and we think she might wear that dress...if mom makes all the seams super smooth and it loose enough so it does not touch her 

We are having dinner with the princesses the night we get to WDW so something like that might be perfect for her!


----------



## Teamtori

GrammytoMany said:


> Finally caught up with a week of posted photos and comments.  LOVE all the cute outfits...super job
> 
> Someone was asking about I Spy Bags...I made these for my granddaughters for road trips.  Since they can't 'read' yet...I took a photo of all the different objects in each bag and attached it to a loop. I tried to put different objects in all the bags so they could trade off and look for something different.
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



These are great!!



VBAndrea said:


> All right, I finally have a little time to post, and I perused the Universal website.
> 
> 
> Now I have to ask, do you work full time or part time?  You've been sewing things really quickly from what I can tell, so I this list is feasible for you.



Right now I have Thursdays off when I take Tori to chemo. Although I don't know how much longer I'll be able to take my job. It is getting really bad and I hate being away from Tori! I love all the help you have given me! These are great suggestions!! And P.S. I don't like spongebob either!

Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Teamtori said:


> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.



SOO cool.


----------



## Teamtori

By the way, does anyone know where I can get the name "ANNA" ? I tried to find it in the name library but it isn't spelled right. Any help?!


----------



## TinkNH

Teamtori said:


> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.



I love this


----------



## TinkNH

My project today...

I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4






Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!

ETA:






now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!


----------



## nowellsl

I clicked on the applique tutorial on page one of this thread and my anti-virus kicked it out.  Anyone else have that happen?

(It said because the site contains content from shabbyblogs dot com, a site known to distribute malware)


----------



## Teamtori

tinknh said:


> my project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for dd4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!



i love this!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

TinkNH said:


> can you point us noobs into the direction of this blog??? TIA!
> 
> Nevermind...found it! LOL


I see that you found it and Andrea also pointed you in the right direction.



TinkNH said:


> I showed DD4 and we think she might wear that dress...if mom makes all the seams super smooth and it loose enough so it does not touch her
> 
> We are having dinner with the princesses the night we get to WDW so something like that might be perfect for her!


A lot of people make these dresses for princess dinners.  When it is hot outside, they are so much more comfortable than the polyester creations that they sell at the parks.



Teamtori said:


> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.


Love it!



TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!


That's adorable!  And the dress is cute too.  Maybe if you get her Mickey Mouse underwear, she will wear it under the Mickey Mouse dress????


Andrea the dress that I have is a size 10.  I'll see if I can find a picture.  I found a picture but it is on my phone.  Can you PM your email address so that I can send it to you?  It is so much easier that way!


----------



## nowellsl

TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4



So cute!  Were did you get the T-shirt?


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> Right now I have Thursdays off when I take Tori to chemo. Although I don't know how much longer I'll be able to take my job. It is getting really bad and I hate being away from Tori! I love all the help you have given me! These are great suggestions!! And P.S. I don't like spongebob either!
> 
> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.


So it sounds like you work a lot.  I can't believe how much sewing and embroidering you are able to accomplish!

I hope Heather is making more bald princesses  ~  I can see those being a big hit with so many of our BG recipients.



Teamtori said:


> By the way, does anyone know where I can get the name "ANNA" ? I tried to find it in the name library but it isn't spelled right. Any help?!


What is a name library?  I'm clueless.


TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!


I love it!!!!!  Did you follow a tut?  I want to make something similar for my dd to wear to a baseball game this weekend -- with baseball appliqued t and a baseball fabric skirt.  And your dd looks absolutely darling in it -- yes, I can see where lack of panties might be a problem!  It makes me laugh because I took dd to a party in her swimsuit with her dress over it -- after playing in the water fountain all changed back into their clothes and I completely forgot to bring underwear for dd -- and her dress was on the short side!  She did a good job of keeping things covered though.



nowellsl said:


> I clicked on the applique tutorial on page one of this thread and my anti-virus kicked it out.  Anyone else have that happen?
> 
> (It said because the site contains content from shabbyblogs dot com, a site known to distribute malware)


Never had that happen but I haven't looked at it in some time.



dianemom2 said:


> Andrea the dress that I have is a size 10.  I'll see if I can find a picture.


Size 10 will be too big   Thank you so much for checking though and for your offer.  I just hate to spend $$ on something she will only wear once.  She's not big on fancy dresses but she will wear any skirt I make her and wears some dresses -- she loves twirly ones   She's a strange child.  She wears the weirdest shoe combos too -- she will have shoes that perfectly match an outfit and will insist on wearing something else that doesn't match at all.    I did see a pattern on YCMT that would work, but by the time I bought the pattern and fabric and supplies it would cost more than finding a dress on sale.  I am hoping TJ Maxx will have something.  I may try a thrift store too!


----------



## 4monkeys

Teamtori said:


> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.


LOVE THIS!



TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!


That is so cute! Ditto the MM panties!!  That's how I potty trained Christopher. He wanted to wear "ME Mouse" underwear!


----------



## miprender

smile5sunshine said:


> WOO HOO for only 21 more days! it sounds like it's going to be SUPER busy for you, but FX you get everything you need, done!  I hope you are able re-rent out your place quickly.
> Sunshine



 Thanks... we still need to do some work before we can even show it. She left it a little messy but luckily nothing was damaged.





GrammytoMany said:


> Finally caught up with a week of posted photos and comments.  LOVE all the cute outfits...super job
> 
> Someone was asking about I Spy Bags...I made these for my granddaughters for road trips.  Since they can't 'read' yet...I took a photo of all the different objects in each bag and attached it to a loop. I tried to put different objects in all the bags so they could trade off and look for something different.
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Those are adorable!



Teamtori said:


> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.



Adorable



TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!



That came out so cute.

I remember when my brother wouldn't wear underwear until he got something caught in the zipper.  He gave my mom no problem after that.



VBAndrea said:


> I made a Lady and the Tramp Set for Reed's BG.  The designs are from Heather and I  them -- Thank You Heather!  And you received a thank you from the family on their PTR as well.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822199&page=5
> 
> Hard to see, but the fabric I used for Reed's shorts has little paw prints on it.  And I've stolen a photo from the family's ptr as well b/c the kids are sooooooo adorable!  (My photos aren't the best -- the shirts are all wrinkled).



I know I commented on BG page but those came out so cute.


----------



## TinkNH

nowellsl said:


> So cute!  Were did you get the T-shirt?



Walmart...they had a table of assorted Disney stuff all 2-3 bux.  I got DD9 the same shirt but she passed on a ruffle


----------



## miprender

WARNING Picture overload 

So I finished these shirts a few weeks ago but I don't think I ever posted these. If I did sorry for the posting again

MONSTER INC











When you wish upon a star






















Matching PJs
















Remember my fiasco with the shorts just shredding last year.

THESE Turned into





THESE Turned into....THIS  





 So I decided to make this


----------



## TinkNH

VBAndrea said:


> I love it!!!!!  Did you follow a tut?  I want to make something similar for my dd to wear to a baseball game this weekend -- with baseball appliqued t and a baseball fabric skirt.  And your dd looks absolutely darling in it -- yes, I can see where lack of panties might be a problem!  It makes me laugh because I took dd to a party in her swimsuit with her dress over it -- after playing in the water fountain all changed back into their clothes and I completely forgot to bring underwear for dd -- and her dress was on the short side!  She did a good job of keeping things covered though.




I actually just sort of made it up as i went.  i had her put on the shirt and measured how much I needed to add and then just made a ruffle and sewed it on.  It actually came out a bit longer than I planned..the tee stretched a bit with the weight of the skirt attached, but it works!

She has sensory issues which make underwear or anything that goes around her waist, legs, or neck an issue.  Its really hard to find undies that are loose and dont touch you but still stay up.  I got her the seamless ones at hannah andersson, and some days shes fine, others shes a miserable mess.

I have a drawer FULL of undies with Ariel, Tink, Princesses, Elmo, Dora, ect ect ect she will not wear


----------



## TinkNH

miprender said:


> So I decided to make this




I love everything..those monsters inc shirts 

Where did you find Stitch fabric?  He is a family fave and i cant find anything except stuff imported from Japan that is waaayyy above my price range


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> WARNING Picture overload
> 
> So I finished these shirts a few weeks ago but I don't think I ever posted these. If I did sorry for the posting again
> 
> MONSTER INC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you wish upon a star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember my fiasco with the shorts just shredding last year.
> 
> THESE Turned into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE Turned into....THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to make this


Oh dang -- the worship smilie isn't on the main page today and I'm too lazy to go look for him.  Fabulous job on everything -- did you make just that one pair of shorts into the skirt or did you have to use both pairs -- I'm thinking both pairs b/c your dd is the oldest, right? I love all your appliques -- are they bows and clothes?  How did they stitch out -- I have never tried hers b/c I've heard some can be a pain.  I love everything!!!!!   



TinkNH said:


> I actually just sort of made it up as i went.  i had her put on the shirt and measured how much I needed to add and then just made a ruffle and sewed it on.  It actually came out a bit longer than I planned..the tee stretched a bit with the weight of the skirt attached, but it works!
> 
> She has sensory issues which make underwear or anything that goes around her waist, legs, or neck an issue.  Its really hard to find undies that are loose and dont touch you but still stay up.  I got her the seamless ones at hannah andersson, and some days shes fine, others shes a miserable mess.
> 
> I have a drawer FULL of undies with Ariel, Tink, Princesses, Elmo, Dora, ect ect ect she will not wear


In your dd's case long is better than short!

I have to laugh at your drawer full of undies b/c my dd has the same.  I got her some My Little Pony undies and that was all she would wear.  I could no longer find new ones and she really needed more so I took her shopping.  She picked out several packs -- Ariel, Dalmatians, etc.  Never wears any of them   Thankfully I found Bella Sara panties now and she's happy in her horses.  I imagine HA panties are pricey!  I know you can make underwear too -- but I know they'd require elastic.  You could at least french seam them though.  One other though would be to buy her a larger size and french seam those to tighten up a bit.  She may be hopeless though.  I feel really bad for you -- my dd has sensitivities to things but not that severe.  Certain clothes she will not wear at all.  She's been very pleased with anything I make her and she only went through a short spell where she wouldn't wear panties.  Tags in things are a no-no though.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> I love everything..those monsters inc shirts
> 
> Where did you find Stitch fabric?  He is a family fave and i cant find anything except stuff imported from Japan that is waaayyy above my price range



I'm not Michele, but I can tell you her fabric is from Japan -- she bought it off etsy.  I think she had Chip and Dale as well and after her boys had the shorts on for awhile they started shredding at the seams.  It was apparently the weave in the fabric.  For Easy fit shorts you only need a half a yard, so some will splurge.  You think Michelle would buy my house in RI though with all the $$$$$$ she has


----------



## miprender

TinkNH said:


> I love everything..those monsters inc shirts
> 
> Where did you find Stitch fabric?  He is a family fave and i cant find anything except stuff imported from Japan that is waaayyy above my price range



 Thanks... yes like Andrea posted I purchased it from Etsy. It was  like $30 for a yard but..... I was able to make two sets of shorts with it so really it was only $15 per short (that's how I had to word it to DH) and I did buy Chip and Dale fabric too

But look how versatile it is. I now made a skirt too



VBAndrea said:


> Oh dang -- the worship smilie isn't on the main page today and I'm too lazy to go look for him.  Fabulous job on everything -- did you make just that one pair of shorts into the skirt or did you have to use both pairs -- I'm thinking both pairs b/c your dd is the oldest, right? I love all your appliques -- are they bows and clothes?  How did they stitch out -- I have never tried hers b/c I've heard some can be a pain.  I love everything!!!!!
> 
> In your dd's case long is better than short!



  Thanks Yes I used both shorts and have just a little scrap left now 

Two Pinochio appliques are from Bows & Clothes. Jiminy Cricket stitched out fine but the one with Pinochio & Cricket took forever. I am glad I only had to do one. 

The Monster's Inc are a mix of Jessica's (Sully & Mike), B&C (Boo) and Heather's. They all stitched out great!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm not Michele, but I can tell you her fabric is from Japan -- she bought it off etsy.  I think she had Chip and Dale as well and after her boys had the shorts on for awhile they started shredding at the seams.  It was apparently the weave in the fabric.  For Easy fit shorts you only need a half a yard, so some will splurge.  You think Michelle would buy my house in RI though with all the $$$$$$ she has



 I am so broke I had to resuse fabric


----------



## Sally

TinkNH said:


> I actually just sort of made it up as i went.  i had her put on the shirt and measured how much I needed to add and then just made a ruffle and sewed it on.  It actually came out a bit longer than I planned..the tee stretched a bit with the weight of the skirt attached, but it works!
> 
> She has sensory issues which make underwear or anything that goes around her waist, legs, or neck an issue.  Its really hard to find undies that are loose and dont touch you but still stay up.  I got her the seamless ones at hannah andersson, and some days shes fine, others shes a miserable mess.
> 
> I have a drawer FULL of undies with Ariel, Tink, Princesses, Elmo, Dora, ect ect ect she will not wear



What about the boy short type of undies?  I believe they are loose and stay up without a constricting waist or legs.. It is a thought


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkerbelleMom said:


> First off...Amanda is making small gains every day in her recovery.  She's now off the vent and feeding tube, and passed her swallow test, so she can attempt a soft diet.  She's been complaining (by drawing letters in the air) that she's hungry...since Friday.  Her mom said she's already lost 15 lbs, and it shows.  She's got some more movement in all limbs, but will still need extensive rehab.  She's now in a lower level ICU, and expects to go to rehab within a few days, but where hasn't been decided yet.  It's truly a miracle that the damage wasn't more extensive, her life was saved by millimeters.  The coach who was chaperoning the trip was told by EVAC that they make trips to the trampoline play place several times a week.
> 
> 
> And my good news, which pales in comparison, is my embroidery unit is fixed!!! I went in on my lunch hour and he had the part in stock and fixed it while I waited.  Total price  $30.00  Priceless, as far as I was concerned!  Now I can finish the rest of my Disney sewing.  All I have left is 2 t-shirts that need to be done, anything after that is a bonus.



Thanks for the update on Amanda. I am glad that she is able to be off the vent and tube so quickly. Movement in the limbs is a good sign. I hope she will continue to make great gains in her recovery.

Also good news that your embroidery machine was fixed quickly and inexpensively.



Teamtori said:


> What do I want? Besides a good nights sleep? How about some new sewing needles! I don't know what my Marilyn (what I've decided to call my sewing machine) is mad about, but she has snapped one needle and bent two more. And stabbed me in the finger. Now I have no more needles and I was almost done with my project! Darn it!!! I did manage to make Tori an iron shirt. I got the iron on at Joann's this weekend. It says "Daddy did my hair." The kids thought it was so funny "because Tori has no hair!!!" LOL.
> 
> Thank you, and these are so awesome. I really like the tunics. I wonder if I'd look good in a tunic?
> 
> Our news of the night....Tori lost her OTHER front tooth! She looks so cute. That reminds me, I better go make sure the tooth fairy visits her!!
> 
> Look at this face!!



Aww Tori looks so cute. I hope the tooth fairy was generous! I want to see the hair shirt! I imagine you will look good in a tunic. Mind you, the SisBoom patterns I have tried are pretty flattering on many (if not all) body shapes.



miprender said:


> That will teach me not to log in for a few days. Everyone has been chatting. We had some tenants move out this weekend so we need to get our unit cleaned and ready, still need to make 15 more shirts and work at my "real" job all in 21 days....
> 
> I missed that you met some BG families. What BG was this? And your creations are adorable. They must have been so excited.



Sounds like you have a busy time coming up! I met with Justin's family last week. They are a really nice and sweet family.



VBAndrea said:


> I made a Lady and the Tramp Set for Reed's BG.  The designs are from Heather and I  them -- Thank You Heather!  And you received a thank you from the family on their PTR as well.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822199&page=5
> 
> Hard to see, but the fabric I used for Reed's shorts has little paw prints on it.  And I've stolen a photo from the family's ptr as well b/c the kids are sooooooo adorable!  (My photos aren't the best -- the shirts are all wrinkled).



Great job on the outfits! I am still working on mine.



4monkeys said:


> PurpleEars Love everything as always. I know I have seen your customs for adults before.. but needed to say I LOVE THEM all again!!! Not sure that they would like right on me, but still LOVE them!!
> 
> Thanks for continuing to inspire me. My Emroidery Machine is supposed to arrive tomorrow!! Much to my surprise!! I delayed ordering my thread because I figured I had time... but DID NOT!  Oh well.. Super excited either way!
> 
> Getting overwhelmed... My ticker says we have little time to finish getting ready for our trip!! LOTs to do!! WOO HOO



Thanks! Like I said, the SisBoom patterns are great for many body shapes and sizes. If you have time, I'd encourage you to make something for yourself!

I am sure you will be busy playing with your embroidery machine when it arrives! What will be your first embroidery with it?



Teamtori said:


> Ok you sewing specialists..help me plan!!
> 
> I'm trying to map out the outfits for each day. This is just for Jon, Tori and Dom. DH doesn't want Disney outfits and I'm sure I won't have time to make anything for me.
> 
> So here's what I got (not sure what order we are doing the parks, so this is just day by day)
> 
> Day 1: Travel/GKTW. I wanted to do some kind of wish trip/travel something, but no ideas yet.
> 
> Day 2: Disney MK: Tori is going in her snow white outfit, Boys in their Princess Protection Agency shirts. Unless I make a better outfit for Tori. But it is going to be hot and I want her to be comfortable and she won't be comfortable in a princess dress I don't think, especially with her port etc.
> 
> Day 3: Disney Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom....no idea. Maybe Toy Story since they all like that? Isn't Toy Story at Hollywood Studios?
> 
> Day 4: Universal Studios. No idea.
> 
> Day 5: Universal Studios: No idea.
> 
> Day 6: Sea World. I have some cute appliques for this one so I think I'm ok.
> 
> Day 7: GKTW/Go home. I'm thinking maybe reusing Tori's biker Mickey outfit and the boys matching Big Bro shirts for the way home?
> 
> I also want to make a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party.
> 
> And I wanted to do pjs for when the Mayor tucks them in, but now I'm looking at this list and I've got:
> 
> 18 outfits to make!!!!
> 
> Oh my gosh.
> 
> Who has some good suggestions, especially for Universal studios?!



I agree with the "Thing" shirts suggestion. How about Harry Potter for Universal Studios? For Animal Kingdom, I always liked Heather's zoo animals with ears set.



SUZI said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!
> These are great ideas --  do you mind if I "steal/copy" idea of a black dress with the minnie mouse polka dots for the trim?



Of course you may (as long as I get to see a picture of it ) Actually, I wore the Minnie Jamie dress to work today (the one with the ruffle). It always makes me smile when I wear my customs to work.



Teamtori said:


> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.



That is super cute! I can't wait to see the rest of the series!



TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!



Great job on the dress. I am so sorry to hear about your DD's sensitivity and the underpants issue. 



miprender said:


> WARNING Picture overload
> 
> So I finished these shirts a few weeks ago but I don't think I ever posted these. If I did sorry for the posting again
> 
> MONSTER INC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you wish upon a star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember my fiasco with the shorts just shredding last year.
> 
> THESE Turned into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE Turned into....THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to make this



Great job on everything! I am sure your family will be the best dressed family when you are there! It is really neat that you repurposed the shorts into a skirt. I like how it turned out!


----------



## BBGirl

VBAndrea said:


> Oh dang -- the worship smilie isn't on the main page today and I'm too lazy to go look for him.  Fabulous job on everything -- did you make just that one pair of shorts into the skirt or did you have to use both pairs -- I'm thinking both pairs b/c your dd is the oldest, right? I love all your appliques -- are they bows and clothes?  How did they stitch out -- I have never tried hers b/c I've heard some can be a pain.  I love everything!!!!!  :



Just had to say I bought from bows and.clothes and everything has stitched out very well. I LOVE her clippie designs she does multi in the hop so say 4 in a 4x4 hoop so that you get all four done with just tine goi g thru the steps. LOVE that.  Something's have more jump stitches then I would like but after its done I can't think of a way that she could have done them without that many.  So it's all good in the end and the final product always has looked good.  Hope this helps your decidition.


----------



## Sally

So my loving wonderful, truly thoughtful husband decided today was sharpen the kitchen knives day. "Great idea" I said, "they are getting a bit dull" I said... I was busily not paying attention to him and he tried to sharpen ALL my sewing scissors.  I know not a huge deal I will take them and get them sharpened tomorrow.  I was in the middle of finishing a quilt binding too.  They won't even snip a piece of thread.  I had to use an ancient pair of safety scissors tonight on my binding threads. I feel better now.


----------



## smile5sunshine

4monkeys said:


> Thanks for continuing to inspire me. My Emroidery Machine is supposed to arrive tomorrow!! Much to my surprise!! I delayed ordering my thread because I figured I had time... but DID NOT!  Oh well.. Super excited either way!
> 
> Getting overwhelmed... My ticker says we have little time to finish getting ready for our trip!! LOTs to do!! WOO HOO



Oh that's so exciting that your machine is supposed to arrive tomorrow! Guess we all know who will be stalking their mail carrier!  Bummer that you won't have all the extras you need to REALLY get to play on it. FX those ship out quickly.



GrammytoMany said:


> Finally caught up with a week of posted photos and comments.  LOVE all the cute outfits...super job
> 
> Someone was asking about I Spy Bags...I made these for my granddaughters for road trips.  Since they can't 'read' yet...I took a photo of all the different objects in each bag and attached it to a loop. I tried to put different objects in all the bags so they could trade off and look for something different.
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy Bags by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Can I ask where you get all the little various trinkets to put inside the eye spy bags??? I've always wondered that. 



Teamtori said:


> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.



Oh how DARLING!  I guess Marilyn is happier now that she has some new needles? OH and I didn't grab the quote about your universal day, but someone recently posted that they were going to do a Despicable Me theme for one of their days.  From looking at their site you could also do something like Curious George (there's a play area themed with that) or something from Shrek or the Madagascar movies.



TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!



I LOVE it! SO cute! Glad she likes it too.



VBAndrea said:


> Size 10 will be too big   Thank you so much for checking though and for your offer.  I just hate to spend $$ on something she will only wear once.  She's not big on fancy dresses but she will wear any skirt I make her and wears some dresses -- she loves twirly ones   She's a strange child.  She wears the weirdest shoe combos too -- she will have shoes that perfectly match an outfit and will insist on wearing something else that doesn't match at all.    I did see a pattern on YCMT that would work, but by the time I bought the pattern and fabric and supplies it would cost more than finding a dress on sale.  I am hoping TJ Maxx will have something.  I may try a thrift store too!



Oh I hope you have some luck finding a dress for Alexa to wear! I always hate it when you have special events like this and you need something for them to wear but you KNOW they will only being wearing it the one time. It seems like such a waste. 



miprender said:


> WARNING Picture overload
> 
> So I finished these shirts a few weeks ago but I don't think I ever posted these. If I did sorry for the posting again
> 
> MONSTER INC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you wish upon a star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember my fiasco with the shorts just shredding last year.
> 
> THESE Turned into
> 
> 
> 
> THESE Turned into....THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to make this





miprender said:


> I am so broke I had to resuse fabric



I am in LOVE with the Monsters Inc. set. I have a Monsters Inc. themed outift floating around in my brain too. (Now if I could only get around to actually SEWING it...)

The Pinocchio set is great! You all will look super sharp in those!

The PJs turned out great as well. You sure are covering ALL your clothing needs for this trip and pulling out all the stops! 

HA HA HA about being so broke that you actually have to REUSE fabric! But seriously the Stitch skirt is ADORABLE! LOVE IT!!



Sally said:


> So my loving wonderful, truly thoughtful husband decided today was sharpen the kitchen knives day. "Great idea" I said, "they are getting a bit dull" I said... I was busily not paying attention to him and he tried to sharpen ALL my sewing scissors.  I know not a huge deal I will take them and get them sharpened tomorrow.  I was in the middle of finishing a quilt binding too.  They won't even snip a piece of thread.  I had to use an ancient pair of safety scissors tonight on my binding threads. I feel better now.



Oh no! That's so frustrating because you know he was trying to be sweet but he bungled it up anyway. BOO! FX that you can get the scissors sharpened soon so you can have them back in working order!

Sunshine


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I made a Lady and the Tramp Set for Reed's BG.  The designs are from Heather and I  them -- Thank You Heather!  And you received a thank you from the family on their PTR as well.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2822199&page=5
> 
> Hard to see, but the fabric I used for Reed's shorts has little paw prints on it.  And I've stolen a photo from the family's ptr as well b/c the kids are sooooooo adorable!  (My photos aren't the best -- the shirts are all wrinkled).


Andrea, these look great!!! And thanks for the link to the TR! I loved seeing that! 



tricia said:


> I knew you were joking, and the funny part is, that I thought maybe it was a state, but it didn't look like Alaska (where she was cruising to), so I gave up after that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job.



OH good!!! Sometimes I'm the only one around my house who has a clue when I'm trying to be funny!  


Teamtori said:


> Ok here is my new design thanks to HeatherSue!! I LOVE IT. And yes, Jasmine is a little pale, but that is because she had to get chemo.



I hadn't seen any of these stitched out yet! It looks wonderful! 



TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!



So cute! Your daughter looks adorable! 



nowellsl said:


> I clicked on the applique tutorial on page one of this thread and my anti-virus kicked it out.  Anyone else have that happen?
> 
> (It said because the site contains content from shabbyblogs dot com, a site known to distribute malware)



I've never had that happen . 



VBAndrea said:


> I hope Heather is making more bald princesses  ~  I can see those being a big hit with so many of our BG recipients.


I know she was working on a few more. She's working on a few other things right now, so I'm not sure which ones she was able to get done. 




miprender said:


> WARNING Picture overload
> 
> So I decided to make this



Wow, you have been busy! I love what you did with the shorts!!! You are so clever! 



Sally said:


> So my loving wonderful, truly thoughtful husband decided today was sharpen the kitchen knives day. "Great idea" I said, "they are getting a bit dull" I said... I was busily not paying attention to him and he tried to sharpen ALL my sewing scissors.  I know not a huge deal I will take them and get them sharpened tomorrow.  I was in the middle of finishing a quilt binding too.  They won't even snip a piece of thread.  I had to use an ancient pair of safety scissors tonight on my binding threads. I feel better now.



OH NO!!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Two Pinochio appliques are from Bows & Clothes. Jiminy Cricket stitched out fine but the one with Pinochio & Cricket took forever. I am glad I only had to do one.
> 
> The Monster's Inc are a mix of Jessica's (Sully & Mike), B&C (Boo) and Heather's. They all stitched out great!
> 
> I am so broke I had to resuse fabric


I had no clue Jessica sold applique designs.  Is she on etsy?  I knew her user name at one time but now I'm clueless.  Would you be so kind as to either post it here or pm me with it.  All the designs look great -- I can definitely believe some took forever as they are detailed.  I don't mind time consuming as long as they turn out OK.




BBGirl said:


> Just had to say I bought from bows and.clothes and everything has stitched out very well. I LOVE her clippie designs she does multi in the hop so say 4 in a 4x4 hoop so that you get all four done with just tine goi g thru the steps. LOVE that.  Something's have more jump stitches then I would like but after its done I can't think of a way that she could have done them without that many.  So it's all good in the end and the final product always has looked good.  Hope this helps your decidition.


Thanks!  For BGs I'm sticking with Heather since the price is right and I know her quality.  B&C had some more detailed ones I liked for personal use IF I ever go back to Dis again -- I've heard mixed reviews though.  



Sally said:


> So my loving wonderful, truly thoughtful husband decided today was sharpen the kitchen knives day. "Great idea" I said, "they are getting a bit dull" I said... I was busily not paying attention to him and he tried to sharpen ALL my sewing scissors.  I know not a huge deal I will take them and get them sharpened tomorrow.  I was in the middle of finishing a quilt binding too.  They won't even snip a piece of thread.  I had to use an ancient pair of safety scissors tonight on my binding threads. I feel better now.


What did he do to them?????  I see according to your sig he's still your Prince Charming so I guess they are salvageable.


----------



## cogero

Michelle I totally love all the outfits 

Andrea, Jessica has her own website with instant download it is misskenziemac dot come


----------



## SUZI

So I did it.  I bought the pattern for the Audrey Skirt. 
I don't have a serger, but I like the look of the rolled hem.  I looked through my sewing machine's instruction book, and I do have an Overedge stitch foot as well as a double overedge stitch foot.  Would either of these give me the same effect?  Or should I buy a rolled hem foot?
It will take me at least a week to sew this, but I promise to post a picture.
Thank you for the encouragement to try my feeble sewing skills on such a cute skirt!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Smile5Sunshine,

_Can I ask where you get all the little various trinkets to put inside the eye spy bags??? I've always wondered that. _

I picked up the different trinkets (mostly buttons with the back loop snipped off) at Michaels and Joann's.  They sell little packages of themed buttons.  I also added coins and charms off of old jewlery. You could also use the tiny Barbie or Disney characters little shoes or pieces that have lost their mates

I've tried 4 times to send this message....but it keeps telling me I'm one character too short.  I keep adding words but still no go...so lets see if it works this time....

Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> WARNING Picture overload
> 
> So I finished these shirts a few weeks ago but I don't think I ever posted these. If I did sorry for the posting again
> 
> MONSTER INC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you wish upon a star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember my fiasco with the shorts just shredding last year.
> 
> THESE Turned into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE Turned into....THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I decided to make this



Wow those all turned out so well.  I love how you repurposed the material from the shorts into skirt panels.  That was very clever.  The Pinocchio things are very cute but I LOVE the Monsters Inc stuff.


----------



## Sally

VBAndrea said:


> What did he do to them?????  I see according to your sig he's still your Prince Charming so I guess they are salvageable.



I honestly don't know what he did, but it seems that the knife sharpener apparently doesn't angle enough for scissors, so the stone dulls the edge .  My neighbor is a retired grocery store butcher and he usually does them for me.  On the up-side all my kitchen knives are perfect now, and I have been hinting they needed to be sharpened for a week or so.  
Oh while I am thinking about it... Did you say you found fabric at Wal-mart?  None of the ones here in Suffolk , or the one Chesapeake Square Mall has fabric.. the Franklin one did carry it, but its been years since I was down that way.  I did see online price for fabric isn't too horrible and its free ship to store


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Michelle I totally love all the outfits
> 
> Andrea, Jessica has her own website with instant download it is misskenziemac dot come


Thank you so much!!!!!  I had no clue! 



Sally said:


> I honestly don't know what he did, but it seems that the knife sharpener apparently doesn't angle enough for scissors, so the stone dulls the edge .  My neighbor is a retired grocery store butcher and he usually does them for me.  On the up-side all my kitchen knives are perfect now, and I have been hinting they needed to be sharpened for a week or so.
> Oh while I am thinking about it... Did you say you found fabric at Wal-mart?  None of the ones here in Suffolk , or the one Chesapeake Square Mall has fabric.. the Franklin one did carry it, but its been years since I was down that way.  I did see online price for fabric isn't too horrible and its free ship to store


Military Hwy Walmart in Norfolk has fabric and in Virginia Beach the one on the corner of Princess Anne and Lynnhaven just added fabric and the one by Lynnhavene mall on the corner of Phoenix Dr and Sabre has fabric


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> T
> Great job on everything! I am sure your family will be the best dressed family when you are there! It is really neat that you repurposed the shorts into a skirt. I like how it turned out!


 Thanks



smile5sunshine said:


> I am in LOVE with the Monsters Inc. set. I have a Monsters Inc. themed outift floating around in my brain too. (Now if I could only get around to actually SEWING it...)
> 
> The Pinocchio set is great! You all will look super sharp in those!
> 
> The PJs turned out great as well. You sure are covering ALL your clothing needs for this trip and pulling out all the stops!
> 
> HA HA HA about being so broke that you actually have to REUSE fabric! But seriously the Stitch skirt is ADORABLE! LOVE IT!!
> Sunshine



 Thanks... I love having an excuse to make PJs and what better than a vacation to Disney



teresajoy said:


> Wow, you have been busy! I love what you did with the shorts!!! You are so clever!



 Thanks



VBAndrea said:


> I had no clue Jessica sold applique designs.  Is she on etsy?  I knew her user name at one time but now I'm clueless.  Would you be so kind as to either post it here or pm me with it.  All the designs look great -- I can definitely believe some took forever as they are detailed.  I don't mind time consuming as long as they turn out OK.



http://misskenziemac.com/store.html Here's the actual link. She just added some really cute ones too.



cogero said:


> Michelle I totally love all the outfits
> 
> Andrea, Jessica has her own website with instant download it is misskenziemac dot come



 Thanks



dianemom2 said:


> Wow those all turned out so well.  I love how you repurposed the material from the shorts into skirt panels.  That was very clever.  The Pinocchio things are very cute but I LOVE the Monsters Inc stuff.



 Thanks


----------



## Jaylin

Hi girls!  Has anyone seen an in the hoop project to make minnie ears hair clips.  I made some for our trip last week and while I got a million compliments on them, they are not perfect.  I took pieces of felt traced a circle on them sewed them inside out, tried to sew a circle (that was the problem!!!) left a hole at the bottom.  Turned them inside out stuffed a circle piece of stiff interfacing to hold them up then glued them to a french barrette, then glued a bow to them.  The circles that I stitched were a hot mess!  I just need something that will stitch out a perfect circle!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Jaylin said:


> Hi girls!  Has anyone seen an in the hoop project to make minnie ears hair clips.  I made some for our trip last week and while I got a million compliments on them, they are not perfect.  I took pieces of felt traced a circle on them sewed them inside out, tried to sew a circle (that was the problem!!!) left a hole at the bottom.  Turned them inside out stuffed a circle piece of stiff interfacing to hold them up then glued them to a french barrette, then glued a bow to them.  The circles that I stitched were a hot mess!  I just need something that will stitch out a perfect circle!!



http://froufroubyheathersue.com/index.html

Look in her clippies category -- she has mouse ears alone or a Minnie head with a bow or a bow alone -- she has tons of mouse parts as well -- she has three pages of clippies and ITH designs


----------



## TinkNH

I just bought and downloaded the easy fits pattern to make shorts for DS...this is my first attempt at sewing something with an actual pattern and directions.  If the printer cooperates hopefully i will have something to show later tonight or sometime tomorrow!


----------



## Jaylin

Thanks Andrea!  I've got a bunch of Heather's clippies, love them too. But this is what I need.




Literally, I just need a circle!!!!

Oh and I wanted to share a few pics from our trip.  Of course I was sewing up until the last minute!  I was making the minnie ears the morning we were leaving!  

The grace dress was new for me this trip and I just love it!  It's very easy and such a great dress for appliques!  









This was also my first try at the Insa....loved them too!  They were perfect for my star wars outfits above!

I also was stumped what to do with the pirate league's mermaid makeover.  This is what we ended up with, loved them!





It's funny we we're walking thru the park after their makeovers and this mom rushed over to me asking where I bought their outfits that she just had to get one.  When I told her I made them she was like, .  She thought she could just walk into a store on Main street and get a custom outfit with her child's name on it!  

And then I fell in love with these tanks from the disney store, and I just happened to have fabric that matched perfect!  I loved these too!





It's such a shame, I get so burned out after a disney trip that I never end sewing just regular clothes!  I'm cleaning up my sewing room today from the tornado that hit and I'm really going to try to sew some everyday dresses for the girls!


----------



## chellewashere

Jaylin said:


> I also was stumped what to do with the pirate league's mermaid makeover.  This is what we ended up with, loved them!



Ok just had to ask (dont really get to post much more on here but I had to stop and ask) but what did you make those skirts out of? They came out gorgeous!! 
And I see you stayed at AKL. How was it? This will be our first trip staying at Kidani and we are super excited.


----------



## Jaylin

chellewashere said:


> Ok just had to ask (dont really get to post much more on here but I had to stop and ask) but what did you make those skirts out of? They came out gorgeous!!
> And I see you stayed at AKL. How was it? This will be our first trip staying at Kidani and we are super excited.



First of all, ACCKK!  Sorry about the pics being so big!!!!

And here's my secret for the skirts.....got them at Costco last year!!!!
They were hanging in the girls closets and I realized how absolutely perfect they were!

Oh, and you will love Kidani!  We bought our DVC membership there, and this was our 2nd time back there.  I actually really love it.  We been everywhere and honestly this is one of my favorites.  From our experience their busses are by far the best!  And we love their pool and amenities.  And we tried Sanaa this trip and loved it!  PM me if you have any questions about it....the only downside is they don't have their own counter service, but other than that the place is perfect!


----------



## 4monkeys

IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!


















So excited!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

I love getting a new machine!   Have great fun with yours! Can't wait to see your first project.


----------



## cogero

Jaylin said:


> First of all, ACCKK!  Sorry about the pics being so big!!!!
> 
> And here's my secret for the skirts.....got them at Costco last year!!!!
> They were hanging in the girls closets and I realized how absolutely perfect they were!
> 
> Oh, and you will love Kidani!  We bought our DVC membership there, and this was our 2nd time back there.  I actually really love it.  We been everywhere and honestly this is one of my favorites.  From our experience their busses are by far the best!  And we love their pool and amenities.  And we tried Sanaa this trip and loved it!  PM me if you have any questions about it....the only downside is they don't have their own counter service, but other than that the place is perfect!



I LOVE KIDANI it is one of our home resorts and my favorite.



4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!



Congrats.


----------



## Sandi S

Jaylin said:


> Hi girls!  Has anyone seen an in the hoop project to make minnie ears hair clips.  I made some for our trip last week and while I got a million compliments on them, they are not perfect.  I took pieces of felt traced a circle on them sewed them inside out, tried to sew a circle (that was the problem!!!) left a hole at the bottom.  Turned them inside out stuffed a circle piece of stiff interfacing to hold them up then glued them to a french barrette, then glued a bow to them.  The circles that I stitched were a hot mess!  I just need something that will stitch out a perfect circle!!





4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!



Congratulations and happy stitching!!


----------



## cinderellanprince

If anyone lives in So Cal, M & L fabrics in Anaheim has a whole end cap of Disney fabric for $2.49 a yard. Granted, it was older stuff, but they had Cinderella, Pinochhio, Bambi, tons of Tianna, and the coordinating prints (like the star print from the fairy from Pinocchio and the little blue crown print from Princess & the frog.  M & L 3430 West Ball Road Anaheim, CA 92804 (714) 995-3178

I bought so much. . .now to just get motivated to wash it and actually sew it into something!!


----------



## Sally

4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!



Congrats!!   Can't wait to see your first creation


----------



## PurpleEars

Sally said:


> So my loving wonderful, truly thoughtful husband decided today was sharpen the kitchen knives day. "Great idea" I said, "they are getting a bit dull" I said... I was busily not paying attention to him and he tried to sharpen ALL my sewing scissors.  I know not a huge deal I will take them and get them sharpened tomorrow.  I was in the middle of finishing a quilt binding too.  They won't even snip a piece of thread.  I had to use an ancient pair of safety scissors tonight on my binding threads. I feel better now.



Oh no! I guess he tried his best.



SUZI said:


> So I did it.  I bought the pattern for the Audrey Skirt.
> I don't have a serger, but I like the look of the rolled hem.  I looked through my sewing machine's instruction book, and I do have an Overedge stitch foot as well as a double overedge stitch foot.  Would either of these give me the same effect?  Or should I buy a rolled hem foot?
> It will take me at least a week to sew this, but I promise to post a picture.
> Thank you for the encouragement to try my feeble sewing skills on such a cute skirt!



Congrats on the pattern purchase. The sewing machine won't "fold" the edges over for you like a serger would on a rolled hem setting. You would be better off with a narrow hem foot. I can't wait to see your finished product. I am sure it will be cute!



Jaylin said:


> Hi girls!  Has anyone seen an in the hoop project to make minnie ears hair clips.  I made some for our trip last week and while I got a million compliments on them, they are not perfect.  I took pieces of felt traced a circle on them sewed them inside out, tried to sew a circle (that was the problem!!!) left a hole at the bottom.  Turned them inside out stuffed a circle piece of stiff interfacing to hold them up then glued them to a french barrette, then glued a bow to them.  The circles that I stitched were a hot mess!  I just need something that will stitch out a perfect circle!!



I thought there may be some circle gadget for quilters...though it has been a while since I looked at the quilting supply section.



TinkNH said:


> I just bought and downloaded the easy fits pattern to make shorts for DS...this is my first attempt at sewing something with an actual pattern and directions.  If the printer cooperates hopefully i will have something to show later tonight or sometime tomorrow!



Oh I can't wait to see your Easy Fit shorts!



Jaylin said:


> Thanks Andrea!  I've got a bunch of Heather's clippies, love them too. But this is what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, I just need a circle!!!!
> 
> Oh and I wanted to share a few pics from our trip.  Of course I was sewing up until the last minute!  I was making the minnie ears the morning we were leaving!
> 
> The grace dress was new for me this trip and I just love it!  It's very easy and such a great dress for appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my first try at the Insa....loved them too!  They were perfect for my star wars outfits above!
> 
> I also was stumped what to do with the pirate league's mermaid makeover.  This is what we ended up with, loved them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny we we're walking thru the park after their makeovers and this mom rushed over to me asking where I bought their outfits that she just had to get one.  When I told her I made them she was like, .  She thought she could just walk into a store on Main street and get a custom outfit with her child's name on it!
> 
> And then I fell in love with these tanks from the disney store, and I just happened to have fabric that matched perfect!  I loved these too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame, I get so burned out after a disney trip that I never end sewing just regular clothes!  I'm cleaning up my sewing room today from the tornado that hit and I'm really going to try to sew some everyday dresses for the girls!



Thank you for sharing the pictures. I hope your family had a great trip. I really like the outfits that you did.



4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!



Congrats! I even saw some Marathon thread in the background! What is your first project going to be?


----------



## VBAndrea

Jaylin said:


> Thanks Andrea!  I've got a bunch of Heather's clippies, love them too. But this is what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, I just need a circle!!!!
> 
> Oh and I wanted to share a few pics from our trip.  Of course I was sewing up until the last minute!  I was making the minnie ears the morning we were leaving!
> 
> The grace dress was new for me this trip and I just love it!  It's very easy and such a great dress for appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my first try at the Insa....loved them too!  They were perfect for my star wars outfits above!
> 
> I also was stumped what to do with the pirate league's mermaid makeover.  This is what we ended up with, loved them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny we we're walking thru the park after their makeovers and this mom rushed over to me asking where I bought their outfits that she just had to get one.  When I told her I made them she was like, .  She thought she could just walk into a store on Main street and get a custom outfit with her child's name on it!
> 
> And then I fell in love with these tanks from the disney store, and I just happened to have fabric that matched perfect!  I loved these too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame, I get so burned out after a disney trip that I never end sewing just regular clothes!  I'm cleaning up my sewing room today from the tornado that hit and I'm really going to try to sew some everyday dresses for the girls!


All of your outfits are gorgeous and I love the mouse ears!  What about using Heather's circles -- can you adapt those to an ITH project? Sorry, I've never made anything INH so I don't really know the process and if you are able to make a regular design an INT design but her applique circles go as small as 3"  If I ever go back to Dis can I please case your idea for dd?  That is if I can bribe her into putting her hair in piggies.  Your Insa's are gorgeous -- that is my go to skirt for dd now. 



4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!


Wonderful!  Now get to work -- you have less than 3 weeks! 


cinderellanprince said:


> If anyone lives in So Cal, M & L fabrics in Anaheim has a whole end cap of Disney fabric for $2.49 a yard. Granted, it was older stuff, but they had Cinderella, Pinochhio, Bambi, tons of Tianna, and the coordinating prints (like the star print from the fairy from Pinocchio and the little blue crown print from Princess & the frog.  M & L 3430 West Ball Road Anaheim, CA 92804 (714) 995-3178
> 
> I bought so much. . .now to just get motivated to wash it and actually sew it into something!!



I wish I lived in So Cal -- well, I really don't so I guess I should say I wish we had those deals here!  SOme of the older prints are some of the better prints.  Happy sewing -- you'll have to post a photo of everything you bought.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!



I'm hoping I can pick up some cute shirts in two weeks to do that too also when I hit the new Disney Store Outlet that will be opening not too far from me. I had been envisioning doing this for a while but I have already given away my boys shirts because a good pirate's shirt would look awesome with a skirt attached !



TinkNH said:


> Walmart...they had a table of assorted Disney stuff all 2-3 bux.  I got DD9 the same shirt but she passed on a ruffle



I saw my Walmart had moved it all but no prices on anything so I figured I didn't need them.


----------



## cjbear

I don't have a serger so was going to hem the ruffles on the regular machine but I am confused about the directions where it says to add 1/2 inch or 1 inch to the measurement.  It sounds to me like she is saying hem both the top and the bottom of the ruffle.  Is that right?  It seems like that would make it hard to gather.  Can't I just zigzag over the top gathers where the ruffle is attached to the skirt like on the Rosetta bag?


----------



## tricia

Jaylin said:


>



Everything is great, but I LOVE, the colors on the Grace dresses.



4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!



So Cool, I got a new machine yesterday too.  Just Sewing, not embroidery (I'm still happy with my Brother).  My Parents, grandmother and DH all decided to put a ton of money towards a new machine for me.  I ended up getting the Janome Horizon.  Probably more machine than I need right now, but I don't think I will EVER need to upgrade again.


----------



## TinkNH

I made DS the easy fit shorts...






He was quite happy with them so now i will make them with the Cars fabric 

Loved the directions, and I was able to sew on a curve for the first time without making a mess 

I am kinda scaring myself with how much I am loving sewing why did I resist learning all these years?!?


----------



## miprender

Jaylin said:


> Thanks Andrea!  I've got a bunch of Heather's clippies, love them too. But this is what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, I just need a circle!!!!
> 
> Oh and I wanted to share a few pics from our trip.  Of course I was sewing up until the last minute!  I was making the minnie ears the morning we were leaving!
> 
> The grace dress was new for me this trip and I just love it!  It's very easy and such a great dress for appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my first try at the Insa....loved them too!  They were perfect for my star wars outfits above!
> 
> I also was stumped what to do with the pirate league's mermaid makeover.  This is what we ended up with, loved them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny we we're walking thru the park after their makeovers and this mom rushed over to me asking where I bought their outfits that she just had to get one.  When I told her I made them she was like, .  She thought she could just walk into a store on Main street and get a custom outfit with her child's name on it!
> 
> And then I fell in love with these tanks from the disney store, and I just happened to have fabric that matched perfect!  I loved these too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame, I get so burned out after a disney trip that I never end sewing just regular clothes!  I'm cleaning up my sewing room today from the tornado that hit and I'm really going to try to sew some everyday dresses for the girls!



Love all the pictures... my DD and your DD Samantha must be from the same school as I had to make a "PINK" Ariel last year too


For just needing a circle, I bet you could do your own in the hoop. Just float an extra piece of felt under your hoop to make it all nice and clean looking. You would just have to find a Circle applique and I think my PE770 has one in the preprogram designs.

Added: You would probably want to use black bobbin thread too



4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!



 YEAH!!



TinkNH said:


> I made DS the easy fit shorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was quite happy with them so now i will make them with the Cars fabric
> 
> Loved the directions, and I was able to sew on a curve for the first time without making a mess
> 
> I am kinda scaring myself with how much I am loving sewing why did I resist learning all these years?!?



Those came out great. Welcome to your new addiction....


----------



## SallyfromDE

chellewashere said:


> Ok just had to ask (dont really get to post much more on here but I had to stop and ask) but what did you make those skirts out of? They came out gorgeous!!
> And I see you stayed at AKL. How was it? This will be our first trip staying at Kidani and we are super excited.



They look like a nylon chiffon. And the skirt looks similar to this one:

http://www.lilblueboo.com/2011/09/cascading-ruffle-skirt-a-tutorial-and-free-download.html

I used it to come up with this:


----------



## ColonelHathi

TinkNH said:


> My project today...
> 
> I took a $3 t shirt and added a ruffle to the bottom to make a skirt for DD4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it came out...just hope she will wear it!!
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if i could get her to wear underwear..it would be a win win!



So super cute.  I know what you mean about the underwear, my DD is the same way!  You _could _get a pair of black capri leggings to go under if nothing else!


----------



## TinkNH

ColonelHathi said:


> So super cute.  I know what you mean about the underwear, my DD is the same way!  You _could _get a pair of black capri leggings to go under if nothing else!



ty

well it goes beyond undies...she wont do pants or anything that touches her around the waist.

sensory processing dysfunction (insert foul words here)


----------



## livndisney

Teamtori (and anyone else who may be interested)

Family Fun has a bit about "Dolls with a Cause"

http://www.moxiegirlz.com/?section=moxieproductgallery&category=dolls

fashion dolls for kids dealing with hair loss.

The dolls were created after parents asked toy companies to make them. Portion of the proceeds go to City of Hope.


----------



## smile5sunshine

cjbear said:


> I don't have a serger so was going to hem the ruffles on the regular machine but I am confused about the directions where it says to add 1/2 inch or 1 inch to the measurement.  It sounds to me like she is saying hem both the top and the bottom of the ruffle.  Is that right?  It seems like that would make it hard to gather.  Can't I just zigzag over the top gathers where the ruffle is attached to the skirt like on the Rosetta bag?



No you are NOT heming both ends. If you are NOT serging, then you will only finish the edge on one side. You need to add 1/2" on if you are using a 1/4" seam or 1" if you are using a 1/2" seam.   You will gather the raw edge. The way you attach them is you will sew the raw edge down upside down, then flip the ruffle down so that it's the right way and top stitch on the top, essentially enclosing the raw edge.  Gah, I'm certain I just confused you more.



TinkNH said:


> I made DS the easy fit shorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was quite happy with them so now i will make them with the Cars fabric
> 
> Loved the directions, and I was able to sew on a curve for the first time without making a mess
> 
> I am kinda scaring myself with how much I am loving sewing why did I resist learning all these years?!?



HURRAY! those look great! I felt the EXACT same way (why did I wait so long)



Jaylin said:


> Thanks Andrea!  I've got a bunch of Heather's clippies, love them too. But this is what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally, I just need a circle!!!!
> 
> Oh and I wanted to share a few pics from our trip.  Of course I was sewing up until the last minute!  I was making the minnie ears the morning we were leaving!
> 
> The grace dress was new for me this trip and I just love it!  It's very easy and such a great dress for appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my first try at the Insa....loved them too!  They were perfect for my star wars outfits above!
> 
> I also was stumped what to do with the pirate league's mermaid makeover.  This is what we ended up with, loved them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny we we're walking thru the park after their makeovers and this mom rushed over to me asking where I bought their outfits that she just had to get one.  When I told her I made them she was like, .  She thought she could just walk into a store on Main street and get a custom outfit with her child's name on it!
> 
> And then I fell in love with these tanks from the disney store, and I just happened to have fabric that matched perfect!  I loved these too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame, I get so burned out after a disney trip that I never end sewing just regular clothes!  I'm cleaning up my sewing room today from the tornado that hit and I'm really going to try to sew some everyday dresses for the girls!



Gracious, CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!! LOVE everything you made. Your crew looked AWESOME!



4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!



HURRAY HURRAY!!!! SO, what did you make???? 



Sandi S said:


> Congratulations and happy stitching!!



Are you almost finished with school??? Can't wait until you get some more free time to sew so I can see all the cool things you make!



I did pull out the machines and work on some things last night, however it was just the mending pile, so nothing fun.  BUT I did get everything fixed and back into wearable condition so that's good.

Sunshine


----------



## pyrxtc

Finally got my latest project done. I really need the practice so I did another set like my Rapunzel except Dora for a friends daughter. You would think because I did it before it would be easy but I totally messed up the pants TWICE !! The first pair, I don't know what I did wrong and really messed it so I went out and bought more fabric since these were beyond repair. I cut out my pattern and proceeded to put them together WRONG. I didn't realize it until i had sewn up both leg outsides, I spent most of last night tearing the seams apart and then started sewing it again only to realize that they were right side out and had to rip up the seam on one leg again. I did get it done right and then worked on the ruffles and stays but after clogging my bobbin twice I gave up for the night. One leg down and one to go. I finished them this morning and then got the kerchief done and made flowers on flip flops to match.

Ugh ! I don't know why it was so easy the first time and really wrong the second. Finished product below....










Hopefully the rain stays away tomorrow and I be able to show them off on the little girl who it belongs to.

Now to put my sewing stuff away until Tuesday.


----------



## dianemom2

TinkNH said:


> I just bought and downloaded the easy fits pattern to make shorts for DS...this is my first attempt at sewing something with an actual pattern and directions.  If the printer cooperates hopefully i will have something to show later tonight or sometime tomorrow!


Those turned out great!



Jaylin said:


> The grace dress was new for me this trip and I just love it!  It's very easy and such a great dress for appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny we we're walking thru the park after their makeovers and this mom rushed over to me asking where I bought their outfits that she just had to get one.  When I told her I made them she was like, .  She thought she could just walk into a store on Main street and get a custom outfit with her child's name on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame, I get so burned out after a disney trip that I never end sewing just regular clothes!  I'm cleaning up my sewing room today from the tornado that hit and I'm really going to try to sew some everyday dresses for the girls!


I love everything that you made.  It all looks adorable!  I have some of the same fabric that you did the nerd outfits with.  That sort of wavy bright colored fabric.  I bought on sale at Walmart last summer.  I love the colors in it.  I love the story about the mom who thought she could pop into one of the Disney stores and buy an outfit like that with her child's name on it!

Can't wait to see the every day dresses you make for your girls.



4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!


That so great!  Can't wait to see what you make first!



pyrxtc said:


> Ugh ! I don't know why it was so easy the first time and really wrong the second. Finished product below....


That turned out great!  Sorry that you had such a hard time with this outfit.  Some sewing days are like that!  I love the matching flip flops.


----------



## cjbear

> No you are NOT heming both ends. If you are NOT serging, then you will only finish the edge on one side. You need to add 1/2" on if you are using a 1/4" seam or 1" if you are using a 1/2" seam. You will gather the raw edge. The way you attach them is you will sew the raw edge down upside down, then flip the ruffle down so that it's the right way and top stitch on the top, essentially enclosing the raw edge. Gah, I'm certain I just confused you more.


Thanks!  I get it now - thanks for the explanation, sometimes it helps to have the voice of experience on these directions!


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> Are you almost finished with school??? Can't wait until you get some more free time to sew so I can see all the cool things you make!
> Sunshine



Almost - one more week with kids and then I am working several days the following week. I don't really have any work to bring home, though. Of course, with my test question writing gig, they are in a push to finish up stuff in the next couple of months so I have taken on extra work doing that. I just got a contract finished, though, so my weekend is pretty clear (and all my boys will be camping). It'll be me, Gracie, and the sewing machines...

...and I finally broke down and got the (Zoe Diva) Grace dress pattern. It's not like I don't already have Feliz and lots of other goodies, but I do have a collection of patterns featuring my daughter's name so I guess I needed it. 

Also, I got a huge stack of really nice wool blend felt (off Etsy) for doing clippies and using as backing for appliques. I've seen some things done that way in some of the Facebook custom launches and I want to try it myself.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> I made DS the easy fit shorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was quite happy with them so now i will make them with the Cars fabric
> 
> Loved the directions, and I was able to sew on a curve for the first time without making a mess
> 
> I am kinda scaring myself with how much I am loving sewing why did I resist learning all these years?!?


Cute!  I feel the same way about sewing -- I am kicking myself for not learning when the kids were little.



pyrxtc said:


> Finally got my latest project done. I really need the practice so I did another set like my Rapunzel except Dora for a friends daughter. You would think because I did it before it would be easy but I totally messed up the pants TWICE !! The first pair, I don't know what I did wrong and really messed it so I went out and bought more fabric since these were beyond repair. I cut out my pattern and proceeded to put them together WRONG. I didn't realize it until i had sewn up both leg outsides, I spent most of last night tearing the seams apart and then started sewing it again only to realize that they were right side out and had to rip up the seam on one leg again. I did get it done right and then worked on the ruffles and stays but after clogging my bobbin twice I gave up for the night. One leg down and one to go. I finished them this morning and then got the kerchief done and made flowers on flip flops to match.
> 
> Ugh ! I don't know why it was so easy the first time and really wrong the second. Finished product below....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the rain stays away tomorrow and I be able to show them off on the little girl who it belongs to.
> 
> Now to put my sewing stuff away until Tuesday.


Sorry you had so many troubles -- but the finished project looks fantastic!  Hopefully your next outfit will be a breeze.


----------



## pyrxtc

Jaylin said:


> The grace dress was new for me this trip and I just love it!  It's very easy and such a great dress for appliques!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was also my first try at the Insa....loved them too!  They were perfect for my star wars outfits above!
> 
> I also was stumped what to do with the pirate league's mermaid makeover.  This is what we ended up with, loved them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny we we're walking thru the park after their makeovers and this mom rushed over to me asking where I bought their outfits that she just had to get one.  When I told her I made them she was like, .  She thought she could just walk into a store on Main street and get a custom outfit with her child's name on it!
> And then I fell in love with these tanks from the disney store, and I just happened to have fabric that matched perfect!  I loved these too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame, I get so burned out after a disney trip that I never end sewing just regular clothes!  I'm cleaning up my sewing room today from the tornado that hit and I'm really going to try to sew some everyday dresses for the girls!



I like all the outfits, Darth wearing ears is priceless. I love the wavy fabric you used on the dresses and how you did the skirts to look like scales. They look great.


----------



## pyrxtc

4monkeys said:


> IT"S HERE!!! IT'S HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!!!!



that's the one on my wishlist. Woohoo for you !


----------



## Sandi S

Applique on felt is awesome!!!

That is all for now.


----------



## Sally

Sandi S said:


> Applique on felt is awesome!!!
> 
> That is all for now.



Oooo too cute!!!






What I was making when hubby "sharpened" my scissors.  My helper is one of my cats George.


----------



## Sandi S

Sally said:


> Oooo too cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I was making when hubby "sharpened" my scissors.  My helper is my one of my cats George.



Very pretty! (and the kitty is adorable too)


----------



## Sally

Sandi S said:


> Very pretty! (and the kitty is adorable too)



He is my "make sure its soft" helper.  I also have a " make sure I can hide under it " helper and the all important " make sure I can climb up it" helper.  Between the 3 of them anything I make is completely inspected and ready to use.


----------



## cogero

Sandi S said:


> Applique on felt is awesome!!!
> 
> That is all for now.



I wasn't a big fan of the whole Felt thing but I am a convert


----------



## ivey_family

It's time for some  because I finally finished all those silly nursing covers!!  Woohoo!  Did you all hear the shout about 20 minutes ago?  

It doesn't look like 60 items, but it really is!










Now I just need to get these suckers sold!!

Finally, I can do some sewing for my family again!
Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> Applique on felt is awesome!!!
> 
> That is all for now.


Very cute indeed!  I have only appliqued on felt once and I personally don't care for the look.  It does make it so you can do an applique on a print, but I still think they don't stand out as well.  It was very quick and easy though compared to dealing with excess fabric and worrying about it getting caught under the hoop.



Sally said:


> What I was making when hubby "sharpened" my scissors.  My helper is one of my cats George.


Wow!!!  I admire those of you who have the patience for quilting.  It was really nice of you to take the time to make that for George.  Just beautiful!



ivey_family said:


> It's time for some  because I finally finished all those silly nursing covers!!  Woohoo!  Did you all hear the shout about 20 minutes ago?
> 
> It doesn't look like 60 items, but it really is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get these suckers sold!!
> 
> Finally, I can do some sewing for my family again!
> Regards,
> C.




Good luck with the sales!  A little hard to tell, but it appears you used some nice, basic fabrics that would appeal to most, so hopefully you'll do well


----------



## pyrxtc

Sally said:


> Oooo too cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I was making when hubby "sharpened" my scissors.  My helper is one of my cats George.



Love the quilt. I don't know if I have the patience for that. It takes strong skill and lots of patience. great job !



ivey_family said:


> It's time for some  because I finally finished all those silly nursing covers!!  Woohoo!  Did you all hear the shout about 20 minutes ago?
> It doesn't look like 60 items, but it really is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get these suckers sold!!
> Finally, I can do some sewing for my family again!
> Regards,
> C.



 yay !!! These look great, can't wait to see what else you do.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*it's been awhile since i posted,usually only have time for a short lurking session....
LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL THE WONDERFUL THINGS THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED...SO MANY I CAN'T REMEMBER THEM BUT EVERYONE HAS BEEN FANTASTICALLY BUSY MAKING GREAT THINGS! 
 i finally finished things for my granddaughter Liberty's baby shower and now i can share them here! sorry if any are a double post,can't remember last pix i shared...
Little Birdie onesie gown and bonnet





Matching bib and burpie




Itsey Bistey teeny Weenie Ones'kini! made from a thrifted sheet! I even used the hemmed edge of the sheet for the kini top straps




 Back of the one'kini! 




lazy daisy onesie gown,bib,headband and burpie...




 carrier/car seat cover for Mama's car...




cover for Daddy's car




minkey & minnie blanket & taggy




damask onesie gownfor the hosp.,Liberty's room will be in b/w damask and minnie mouse heads! 




 NB minnie mouse onesie...




 just for fun,the diaper cake my dd's bestie made for the shower,...the lil tut will be worn with the minnie mouse onesie in the last picture and one of those head bands on the cake! 




the baby shower was great,fun games for the adults and kids...dd made a pin the bow on minnies head game for the kids,people had to wear a blindfold and draw a pregnant lady and also put a balloon under their shirt and sit in a chair and bend over and tie their shoes...lol...dsil won that one! oh i just wanna share one more pic,minnie mouse decorations made by my granddaughter Elli,Liberty's big sister! she did a great job,we saved all decorations for Liberty's 1st b'day party! 




sorry for the picture overload...but i wanted to play catchup! 
~BETH~
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* i just wanted to share these pix form the shower...they are too funny! 
the girls,Mama/Liberty & Elli




*
 Daddy & Blaze


----------



## zuzu310

Hello all! I have been lurking and thoroughly enjoying this board. I have beginner to intermediate sewing skills. I have big plans this summer to make my son several pairs of Disney themed shorts for his first trip and a matching skirt for myself. I have already created two skirts. Also I am debating buying a pattern for reversible rompers on YCMT. I love jon jons. So hi to everyone!! :goodvibe

So has anyone made a tote type bag or other bag to take to Disney? I would like to attempt one but wasn't sure if there is a good digital pattern out there or a free tutorial on the web. Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> Applique on felt is awesome!!!
> 
> That is all for now.


That's very cute!  I've only done it once and wasn't crazy about how thick it made the applique on the shirt.



Sally said:


> What I was making when hubby "sharpened" my scissors.  My helper is one of my cats George.


That's beautiful!



ivey_family said:


> C.


Hooray for being done! I hope that you get these all sold very quickly.  Then you will have some $$$$ for some fun sewing.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i
> Little Birdie onesie gown and bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching bib and burpie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itsey Bistey teeny Weenie Ones'kini! made from a thrifted sheet! I even used the hemmed edge of the sheet for the kini top straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the one'kini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lazy daisy onesie gown,bib,headband and burpie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrier/car seat cover for Mama's car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cover for Daddy's car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkey & minnie blanket & taggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damask onesie gownfor the hosp.,Liberty's room will be in b/w damask and minnie mouse heads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB minnie mouse onesie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for fun,the diaper cake my dd's bestie made for the shower,...the lil tut will be worn with the minnie mouse onesie in the last picture and one of those head bands on the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the picture overload...but i wanted to play catchup!
> ~BETH~
> *


Everything turned out great Beth!  I especially love the onesie bikini and the black/white and pink layette gown.  You must be getting so excited that the new baby is due so soon!



zuzu310 said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking and thoroughly enjoying this board. I have beginner to intermediate sewing skills. I have big plans this summer to make my son several pairs of Disney themed shorts for his first trip and a matching skirt for myself. I have already created two skirts. Also I am debating buying a pattern for reversible rompers on YCMT. I love jon jons. So hi to everyone!! :goodvibe
> 
> So has anyone made a tote type bag or other bag to take to Disney? I would like to attempt one but wasn't sure if there is a good digital pattern out there or a free tutorial on the web. Thanks!


Hello and welcome to the group!
I've never done a reversible romper but I do love jon jons for little boys.  I've done reversible a-line jumpers several times and they always turn out great!  Most of us on here use CarlaC's easy fit shorts pattern from YCMT for our shorts.  They are super easy to sew.  A lot of us have also made Disney themed tote bags.  How big a bag were you thinking of making?  There are a few options.  The Rosetta Bag and the Aivilo tote (not sure I spelled that one right) are very popular patterns and are both on YCMT.  The Rosetta bag is ruffly and adorable.  The Aivilo tote is plainer but still looks great when it is done.  There is also a great messenger style bag pattern from Dog Under My Desk but it is smaller and more purse like.  She is not on YCMT.  She has her own site.  It is called the Two Zip Hipster.  Here is a link http://erinerickson.com/store/patterns/.  I've made the Rosetta bag and the Two Zip Hipster several times and I really like both patterns.


----------



## zuzu310

Thanks so much!!! Is the CarlaC shorts pattern the same as her Easy Fit pants pattern? I did a search on YCMT this morning and could only find the pants pattern. Yes, I plan on buying her romper pattern and giving it a shot after I have a few shorts under my belt. I will defn check out those tote patterns. I need something slightly bigger because I still carry diapers/wipes and general baby stuff for my toddler. Thanks so much for your help! I will post some pics when I am done.


----------



## TinkNH

zuzu310 said:


> Thanks so much!!! Is the CarlaC shorts pattern the same as her Easy Fit pants pattern? I did a search on YCMT this morning and could only find the pants pattern. Yes, I plan on buying her romper pattern and giving it a shot after I have a few shorts under my belt. I will defn check out those tote patterns. I need something slightly bigger because I still carry diapers/wipes and general baby stuff for my toddler. Thanks so much for your help! I will post some pics when I am done.



Yes it is the same pattern, you pick the length.  I am a beginning sewer (like just started a few weeks ago) and made a pair of shorts for my DS that came out really nice...I plan to make more!


----------



## Sandi S

VBAndrea said:


> Very cute indeed!  I have only appliqued on felt once and I personally don't care for the look.  It does make it so you can do an applique on a print, but I still think they don't stand out as well.  It was very quick and easy though compared to dealing with excess fabric and worrying about it getting caught under the hoop.



I will embroider/applique on anything, but I just like the way it lays flat and gives a little color outline. It also seems make it easier if your placement goes over a seam line as it did here. I would only use this on cotton prints - not t-shirts.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> i finally finished things for my granddaughter Liberty's baby shower and now i can share them here!
> *



Everything for Liberty turned out so cute!



zuzu310 said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking and thoroughly enjoying this board. I have beginner to intermediate sewing skills. I have big plans this summer to make my son several pairs of Disney themed shorts for his first trip and a matching skirt for myself. I have already created two skirts. Also I am debating buying a pattern for reversible rompers on YCMT. I love jon jons. So hi to everyone!! :goodvibe
> 
> So has anyone made a tote type bag or other bag to take to Disney? I would like to attempt one but wasn't sure if there is a good digital pattern out there or a free tutorial on the web. Thanks!



Welcome!


----------



## dianemom2

zuzu310 said:


> Thanks so much!!! Is the CarlaC shorts pattern the same as her Easy Fit pants pattern? I did a search on YCMT this morning and could only find the pants pattern. Yes, I plan on buying her romper pattern and giving it a shot after I have a few shorts under my belt. I will defn check out those tote patterns. I need something slightly bigger because I still carry diapers/wipes and general baby stuff for my toddler. Thanks so much for your help! I will post some pics when I am done.


Yes, you just use the easy fit pants to make the shorts.  It is a super easy pattern and sews up great!  Just make sure you use the hip size to determine what size pants you are going to make as they are a very loose fitting style of pants.  The Rosetta tote or the Aivilo tote would probably work for  you.  The largest size Rosetta bag is a good size.  I made 4 of them over the winter to use as beach/pool totes this summer.  They would have plenty of room for diapers and wipes.  They turn out really cute too.  Here is a picture of one that I made last winter:





Here is an shot of the inside of another one of the Rosetta bags:





If you want to make a Disney themed bag a lot of people will use Mickey colors of red, yellow and black.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Teamtori said:


> Ok you sewing specialists..help me plan!!
> 
> I'm trying to map out the outfits for each day. This is just for Jon, Tori and Dom. DH doesn't want Disney outfits and I'm sure I won't have time to make anything for me.
> 
> So here's what I got (not sure what order we are doing the parks, so this is just day by day)
> 
> Day 1: Travel/GKTW. I wanted to do some kind of wish trip/travel something, but no ideas yet.
> 
> Day 2: Disney MK: Tori is going in her snow white outfit, Boys in their Princess Protection Agency shirts. Unless I make a better outfit for Tori. But it is going to be hot and I want her to be comfortable and she won't be comfortable in a princess dress I don't think, especially with her port etc.
> 
> Day 3: Disney Hollywood Studios/Animal Kingdom....no idea. Maybe Toy Story since they all like that? Isn't Toy Story at Hollywood Studios?
> 
> Day 4: Universal Studios. No idea.
> 
> Day 5: Universal Studios: No idea.
> 
> Day 6: Sea World. I have some cute appliques for this one so I think I'm ok.
> 
> Day 7: GKTW/Go home. I'm thinking maybe reusing Tori's biker Mickey outfit and the boys matching Big Bro shirts for the way home?
> 
> I also want to make a Christmas outfit for the GKTW party.
> 
> And I wanted to do pjs for when the Mayor tucks them in, but now I'm looking at this list and I've got:
> 
> 18 outfits to make!!!!
> 
> Oh my gosh.
> 
> Who has some good suggestions, especially for Universal studios?!


I saw that Andrea already mention the whole Seuss thing at IOA, what about Harry potter for another Universal day? Also now that Tori has lost her other front tooth, Maybe for the Christmas party a Christmas shirt that says all I want for Christmas is my 2 front teeth and then a matching skirt?


----------



## PrincessMickey

I had this huge reply all typed out all about the great things posted this week and before I could hit post the computer started giving me issues and poof, it was all gone. I know I'll miss a few things but the quilt is amazing, I want to start quilting one these days. Love the new embroidery machine, I am so jealous, some day. Love everything that was made for the baby shower, espesially love the onsie"kini" so cleaver!. As far as the making bags for Disney I have not made one yet for Disney yet but have made several bags. I have not made the rosetta but that is on my list. I have made the Aivilo tote. I do have plans in the next week or two to make a messenger bag that I want to add a little Disney too, I'll post when I'm done.

I had a pretty stressfull week so I did not get much sewing done but I will post the two latest gives I've made. First I made backpacks for Justins give.














Next up, I knew I wasn't going to have the time to do backpacks for Reed's give so I made crayon portfolios for Reed and his sister.














Hopefully I'll have more to post soon. I'm currently working on a skirt that has given me nothing but problems. Was hoping to have it done already but hopefully today or tomorrow. Also working on sashes for the bridesmaid dresses, I only have one more to go and have a two weeks left to get it done. I also hope to get a messenger bag done before I leave for the wedding to carry my camara.


----------



## cogero

does anyone have a simple tutorial on upcycling a T-shirt. J has a couple Disney Store T's that have holes in the backs where the puppy  got him.

I am trying to expand my horizons some by working with knits


----------



## miprender

pyrxtc said:


> Finally got my latest project done. I really need the practice so I did another set like my Rapunzel except Dora for a friends daughter. You would think because I did it before it would be easy but I totally messed up the pants TWICE !! The first pair, I don't know what I did wrong and really messed it so I went out and bought more fabric since these were beyond repair. I cut out my pattern and proceeded to put them together WRONG. I didn't realize it until i had sewn up both leg outsides, I spent most of last night tearing the seams apart and then started sewing it again only to realize that they were right side out and had to rip up the seam on one leg again. I did get it done right and then worked on the ruffles and stays but after clogging my bobbin twice I gave up for the night. One leg down and one to go. I finished them this morning and then got the kerchief done and made flowers on flip flops to match.
> 
> Ugh ! I don't know why it was so easy the first time and really wrong the second. Finished product below....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the rain stays away tomorrow and I be able to show them off on the little girl who it belongs to.
> 
> Now to put my sewing stuff away until Tuesday.



Everything looks great.... when I have a sewing day like that I usually call it quits and move onto something else



Sally said:


> Oooo too cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I was making when hubby "sharpened" my scissors.  My helper is one of my cats George.



Very pretty.



ivey_family said:


> It's time for some  because I finally finished all those silly nursing covers!!  Woohoo!  Did you all hear the shout about 20 minutes ago?
> 
> It doesn't look like 60 items, but it really is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get these suckers sold!!
> 
> Finally, I can do some sewing for my family again!
> Regards,
> C.



  Hope you make lots of sales



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *it's been awhile since i posted,usually only have time for a short lurking session....
> LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL THE WONDERFUL THINGS THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED...SO MANY I CAN'T REMEMBER THEM BUT EVERYONE HAS BEEN FANTASTICALLY BUSY MAKING GREAT THINGS!
> i finally finished things for my granddaughter Liberty's baby shower and now i can share them here! sorry if any are a double post,can't remember last pix i shared...
> Little Birdie onesie gown and bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~BETH~
> *



Everything looks adorable.



zuzu310 said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking and thoroughly enjoying this board. I have beginner to intermediate sewing skills. I have big plans this summer to make my son several pairs of Disney themed shorts for his first trip and a matching skirt for myself. I have already created two skirts. Also I am debating buying a pattern for reversible rompers on YCMT. I love jon jons. So hi to everyone!! :goodvibe
> 
> So has anyone made a tote type bag or other bag to take to Disney? I would like to attempt one but wasn't sure if there is a good digital pattern out there or a free tutorial on the web. Thanks!



  I was going to suggest the Rosetta bag too. 



PrincessMickey said:


> I had this huge reply all typed out all about the great things posted this week and before I could hit post the computer started giving me issues and poof, it was all gone. I know I'll miss a few things but the quilt is amazing, I want to start quilting one these days. Love the new embroidery machine, I am so jealous, some day. Love everything that was made for the baby shower, espesially love the onsie"kini" so cleaver!. As far as the making bags for Disney I have not made one yet for Disney yet but have made several bags. I have not made the rosetta but that is on my list. I have made the Aivilo tote. I do have plans in the next week or two to make a messenger bag that I want to add a little Disney too, I'll post when I'm done.
> 
> I had a pretty stressfull week so I did not get much sewing done but I will post the two latest gives I've made. First I made backpacks for Justins give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I knew I wasn't going to have the time to do backpacks for Reed's give so I made crayon portfolios for Reed and his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to post soon. I'm currently working on a skirt that has given me nothing but problems. Was hoping to have it done already but hopefully today or tomorrow. Also working on sashes for the bridesmaid dresses, I only have one more to go and have a two weeks left to get it done. I also hope to get a messenger bag done before I leave for the wedding to carry my camara.



Love everything you did. 

Sending PD that you get everything done.



cogero said:


> does anyone have a simple tutorial on upcycling a T-shirt. J has a couple Disney Store T's that have holes in the backs where the puppy  got him.
> 
> I am trying to expand my horizons some by working with knits



I bet Tricia must have something since she has made a few.


----------



## tricia

miprender said:


> I bet Tricia must have something since she has made a few.



Tricia was just looking at the request and saying 'Gee, I better get some pics next time I do this.  There is always someone looking for guidance.'


So, no, I haven't written up a tutorial yet.  But what pattern are you going to use?  I can help with any questions.


----------



## zuzu310

dianemom2 said:


> Yes, you just use the easy fit pants to make the shorts.  It is a super easy pattern and sews up great!  Just make sure you use the hip size to determine what size pants you are going to make as they are a very loose fitting style of pants.  The Rosetta tote or the Aivilo tote would probably work for  you.  The largest size Rosetta bag is a good size.  I made 4 of them over the winter to use as beach/pool totes this summer.  They would have plenty of room for diapers and wipes.  They turn out really cute too.  Here is a picture of one that I made last winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an shot of the inside of another one of the Rosetta bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to make a Disney themed bag a lot of people will use Mickey colors of red, yellow and black.



That is so cute! I will have to try out the Rosetta bag before September. I did buy the Easy Fit pants pattern and Reversible Romper pattern this morning. Here's hoping I can decipher them. Reading patterns were never my strong point.


----------



## RMAMom

*I need a little help!*
I am trying to make a few shirts for my nephew for his last few days of kindergarten.

First, they are having under the sea day,  I was thinking Sebastian or maybe King Triton but I can't seem to find anyone with that design. Does anyone know where I can find them?

Secondly I need something to applique on his shirt  for Zoo day, any ideas?


And since I'm asking, where can I find First Grade Rocks, I thought he could wear that for the last day of kindergarten.

Thanks for your help,
Mary


----------



## nannye

Hi ladies quick question hoping to get your *help*

I am in the states (from Canada) for another day and super limited Internet. I can check for replies early tomorrow and then we are heading back with a stopat Joann. I want to get the basics  for fabric appliqués I am a total newbie and want to try some appliquees (non embroidery) but just need a basic supplies list other than fabric and thread of course just not the time to research myself. So any help for a basic supply list would be appreciated. 
tIA
Erin


----------



## Sandi S

RMAMom said:


> *I need a little help!*
> I am trying to make a few shirts for my nephew for his last few days of kindergarten.
> 
> First, they are having under the sea day,  I was thinking Sebastian or maybe King Triton but I can't seem to find anyone with that design. Does anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> Secondly I need something to applique on his shirt  for Zoo day, any ideas?
> 
> 
> And since I'm asking, where can I find First Grade Rocks, I thought he could wear that for the last day of kindergarten.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Mary



Frou Frou by Heather Sue for the Disney stuff (Google it)
A Stitch in Time for the First Grade Rocks



nannye said:


> Hi ladies quick question hoping to get your *help*
> 
> I am in the states (from Canada) for another day and super limited Internet. I can check for replies early tomorrow and then we are heading back with a stopat Joann. I want to get the basics  for fabric appliqués I am a total newbie and want to try some appliquees (non embroidery) but just need a basic supplies list other than fabric and thread of course just not the time to research myself. So any help for a basic supply list would be appreciated.
> tIA
> Erin



You need stabilizer - heat n bond lite is good if you are doing hand pieced applique.


And in other news...this is what I finished up today!






I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> And in other news...this is what I finished up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).



really cute set. I love the ice cream and the Mickey and Minnie are cute. love the ice cream too.


----------



## PrincessMickey

zuzu310 said:


> That is so cute! I will have to try out the Rosetta bag before September. I did buy the Easy Fit pants pattern and Reversible Romper pattern this morning. Here's hoping I can decipher them. Reading patterns were never my strong point.



CarlaC's patterns are so easy to understand. She has lots of pictures that also help along the way



RMAMom said:


> *I need a little help!*
> I am trying to make a few shirts for my nephew for his last few days of kindergarten.
> 
> First, they are having under the sea day,  I was thinking Sebastian or maybe King Triton but I can't seem to find anyone with that design. Does anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> Secondly I need something to applique on his shirt  for Zoo day, any ideas?
> 
> 
> And since I'm asking, where can I find First Grade Rocks, I thought he could wear that for the last day of kindergarten.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Mary



HeatherSue also has animals that would for the zoo, I beleive she has them with and without the Mickey ears.



Sandi S said:


> Frou Frou by Heather Sue for the Disney stuff (Google it)
> A Stitch in Time for the First Grade Rocks
> 
> And in other news...this is what I finished up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).



That looks great, I love it!!


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *it's been awhile since i posted,usually only have time for a short lurking session....
> LOVE LOVE LOVE ALL THE WONDERFUL THINGS THAT HAVE BEEN POSTED...SO MANY I CAN'T REMEMBER THEM BUT EVERYONE HAS BEEN FANTASTICALLY BUSY MAKING GREAT THINGS!
> i finally finished things for my granddaughter Liberty's baby shower and now i can share them here! sorry if any are a double post,can't remember last pix i shared...
> 
> damask onesie gownfor the hosp.,Liberty's room will be in b/w damask and minnie mouse heads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the baby shower was great,fun games for the adults and kids...dd made a pin the bow on minnies head game for the kids,people had to wear a blindfold and draw a pregnant lady and also put a balloon under their shirt and sit in a chair and bend over and tie their shoes...lol...dsil won that one! oh i just wanna share one more pic,minnie mouse decorations made by my granddaughter Elli,Liberty's big sister! she did a great job,we saved all decorations for Liberty's 1st b'day party!
> 
> ~BETH~
> *


This one is my favorite and I love the dress your dd is wearing (I know you didn't make it but it's a gorgeous print).  Everything is fabulous and I'm sure your dd was very appreciative of all your hard work.  The care seat covers were really cool too and I like how mom and dad each get their own!  The balloon under your shirt and tying the shoes games sounds hilarious!  



PrincessMickey said:


> I had this huge reply all typed out all about the great things posted this week and before I could hit post the computer started giving me issues and poof, it was all gone. I know I'll miss a few things but the quilt is amazing, I want to start quilting one these days. Love the new embroidery machine, I am so jealous, some day. Love everything that was made for the baby shower, espesially love the onsie"kini" so cleaver!. As far as the making bags for Disney I have not made one yet for Disney yet but have made several bags. I have not made the rosetta but that is on my list. I have made the Aivilo tote. I do have plans in the next week or two to make a messenger bag that I want to add a little Disney too, I'll post when I'm done.
> 
> I had a pretty stressfull week so I did not get much sewing done but I will post the two latest gives I've made. First I made backpacks for Justins give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I knew I wasn't going to have the time to do backpacks for Reed's give so I made crayon portfolios for Reed and his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to post soon. I'm currently working on a skirt that has given me nothing but problems. Was hoping to have it done already but hopefully today or tomorrow. Also working on sashes for the bridesmaid dresses, I only have one more to go and have a two weeks left to get it done. I also hope to get a messenger bag done before I leave for the wedding to carry my camara.


The backpacks are awesome -- I love the one done in corduroy.  And the crayon roll portfolios are great - I already saw the accomplished art work on the ptr!    Glad you are doing so well on the sashes.  Hope the stress settles down and you have time to make some fun items.



cogero said:


> does anyone have a simple tutorial on upcycling a T-shirt. J has a couple Disney Store T's that have holes in the backs where the puppy  got him.
> 
> I am trying to expand my horizons some by working with knits


This is not upcycling t's into another t, but I love this idea:
http://kojo-designs.com/2011/02/kojotutorial-pieced-jersey-pants-for-celebrate-the-boy/

And clearly this would not work for J, but might make a cute item for C:
http://www.littlebitfunky.com/2011/05/20-minute-crafter-how-to-make-t-shirt.html



zuzu310 said:


> That is so cute! I will have to try out the Rosetta bag before September. I did buy the Easy Fit pants pattern and Reversible Romper pattern this morning. Here's hoping I can decipher them. Reading patterns were never my strong point.


Patterns from YCMT are easy to decipher -- they are written in English -- not the Gibberish commercial patterns are written in.  I do not have the reversible romper, but I can tell you the Easy FIts is so easy to understand and make.



RMAMom said:


> *I need a little help!*
> I am trying to make a few shirts for my nephew for his last few days of kindergarten.
> 
> First, they are having under the sea day,  I was thinking Sebastian or maybe King Triton but I can't seem to find anyone with that design. Does anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> Secondly I need something to applique on his shirt  for Zoo day, any ideas?
> 
> 
> And since I'm asking, where can I find First Grade Rocks, I thought he could wear that for the last day of kindergarten.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Mary


Heather has a Sebastian.  You could also try Bows and Clothes or Sweat Peas though I am uncertain.  Just Peachy has a few Dis designs as well.  

Applique Alley has a first grade rocks (I used their 4th grade rocks design and it stitched out great) and Applique Corner has one with a guitar.

For zoo day I would just select his favorite zoo animals.



nannye said:


> Hi ladies quick question hoping to get your *help*
> 
> I am in the states (from Canada) for another day and super limited Internet. I can check for replies early tomorrow and then we are heading back with a stopat Joann. I want to get the basics  for fabric appliqués I am a total newbie and want to try some appliquees (non embroidery) but just need a basic supplies list other than fabric and thread of course just not the time to research myself. So any help for a basic supply list would be appreciated.
> tIA
> Erin


Heat and Bond Lite (do NOT use ultra)
Teflon pressing sheet
Sulky iron on tear away stabilizer





Sandi S said:


> Frou Frou by Heather Sue for the Disney stuff (Google it)
> A Stitch in Time for the First Grade Rocks
> 
> 
> 
> You need stabilizer - heat n bond lite is good if you are doing hand pieced applique.
> 
> 
> And in other news...this is what I finished up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).


Adorable!  But now I'm hungry for ice cream!


----------



## teresajoy

Sandi S said:


> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).



I love this!!!! I just love the way appliques look on felt! Great job! 



RMAMom said:


> *I need a little help!*
> I am trying to make a few shirts for my nephew for his last few days of kindergarten.
> 
> First, they are having under the sea day,  I was thinking Sebastian or maybe King Triton but I can't seem to find anyone with that design. Does anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> Secondly I need something to applique on his shirt  for Zoo day, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Mary



http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com She has instant downloads. As the other poster said, she has Disney and zoo animals with and without Mickey Ears.


----------



## Sandi S

I switched up the color scheme to match the fabric. I just wanted to be careful that he doesn't look like that scary clown at the Boardwalk pool.

I have 4 shirts in progress assembly line style and I am appliqueing on them once I get the shoulder seams and collar done (makes it easier for placement, but still pretty easy to get on the machine.


----------



## celerystalker

A few days at work and you all go crazy with cool stuff! 





PurpleEars said:


> World showcase skort, I drafted my own pattern:



I love all your stuff, but this is my favorite! 



VBAndrea said:


>


Awesome!!!




Jaylin said:


>



I sooooo need instructions on the technique you used for these skirts - I love the look and want to do it for my mermaid tails!!! 



Sandi S said:


> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).



Awesome!!! 



Sandi S said:


>


I've never seen this fabric. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## celerystalker

I have long been intimidated by embroidery machines and machine appliques. I've had the disney brother machine for years - when I didn't like my results, I quit trying and have been using it as a regular sewing machine for years. 
An expensive regular sewing machine, but it works! 

My friend Tabitha has an embroidery business (Scrapberry designs on facebook) and I had her download Heather Sue's film strip design forever ago. I finally decided to ask her to help me make a shirt. 
She did almost all of the work, but I'm so happy with it!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sandi S said:


> Frou Frou by Heather Sue for the Disney stuff (Google it)
> A Stitch in Time for the First Grade Rocks
> 
> 
> 
> You need stabilizer - heat n bond lite is good if you are doing hand pieced applique.
> 
> 
> And in other news...this is what I finished up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).





Sandi S said:


> I switched up the color scheme to match the fabric. I just wanted to be careful that he doesn't look like that scary clown at the Boardwalk pool.
> 
> I have 4 shirts in progress assembly line style and I am appliqueing on them once I get the shoulder seams and collar done (makes it easier for placement, but still pretty easy to get on the machine.



I LOVE the ice cream dress! SO CUTE!! Ugh, I must admit, I am MORE than just a little jealous of how fast you are able to whip things up. I know I'm still a beginner but I HATE that I am so slow! Can't wait to see the shirts!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * i just wanted to share these pix form the shower...they are too funny!
> the girls,Mama/Liberty & Elli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

I only grabbed this one pic but all the items you made for Liberty are so adorable. The One-kini, sleepers (I especially like the BIRD one!) and everything from the shower looked just precious!



PrincessMickey said:



			I had this huge reply all typed out all about the great things posted this week and before I could hit post the computer started giving me issues and poof, it was all gone. I know I'll miss a few things but the quilt is amazing, I want to start quilting one these days. Love the new embroidery machine, I am so jealous, some day. Love everything that was made for the baby shower, espesially love the onsie"kini" so cleaver!. As far as the making bags for Disney I have not made one yet for Disney yet but have made several bags. I have not made the rosetta but that is on my list. I have made the Aivilo tote. I do have plans in the next week or two to make a messenger bag that I want to add a little Disney too, I'll post when I'm done.

I had a pretty stressfull week so I did not get much sewing done but I will post the two latest gives I've made. First I made backpacks for Justins give.












Next up, I knew I wasn't going to have the time to do backpacks for Reed's give so I made crayon portfolios for Reed and his sister.












Hopefully I'll have more to post soon. I'm currently working on a skirt that has given me nothing but problems. Was hoping to have it done already but hopefully today or tomorrow. Also working on sashes for the bridesmaid dresses, I only have one more to go and have a two weeks left to get it done. I also hope to get a messenger bag done before I leave for the wedding to carry my camara.
		
Click to expand...


I always love your backpacks. they come out so nice! The portfolio sets were cute too and I know the family really appreciated them. 





zuzu310 said:



			That is so cute! I will have to try out the Rosetta bag before September. I did buy the Easy Fit pants pattern and Reversible Romper pattern this morning. Here's hoping I can decipher them. Reading patterns were never my strong point.
		
Click to expand...


Oh you will be able to! Can't wait to see what you make first. 



Sally said:



Oooo too cute!!!






What I was making when hubby "sharpened" my scissors.  My helper is one of my cats George.

Click to expand...


Beautiful!



ivey_family said:



			It's time for some  because I finally finished all those silly nursing covers!!  Woohoo!  Did you all hear the shout about 20 minutes ago?  

It doesn't look like 60 items, but it really is!








Now I just need to get these suckers sold!!

Finally, I can do some sewing for my family again!
Regards,
C.
		
Click to expand...


Now where'd I  put my confetti and streamers??? Oh here they are!



SO Happy that you finally finished!!! They look great! FX they sell QUICKLY!



pyrxtc said:



			Finally got my latest project done. I really need the practice so I did another set like my Rapunzel except Dora for a friends daughter. You would think because I did it before it would be easy but I totally messed up the pants TWICE !! The first pair, I don't know what I did wrong and really messed it so I went out and bought more fabric since these were beyond repair. I cut out my pattern and proceeded to put them together WRONG.I didn't realize it until i had sewn up both leg outsides, I spent most of last night tearing the seams apart and then started sewing it again only to realize that they were right side out and had to rip up the seam on one leg again. I did get it done right and then worked on the ruffles and stays but after clogging my bobbin twice I gave up for the night.One leg down and one to go. I finished them this morning and then got the kerchief done and made flowers on flip flops to match.

Ugh ! I don't know why it was so easy the first time and really wrong the second. Finished product below....










Hopefully the rain stays away tomorrow and I be able to show them off on the little girl who it belongs to.

Now to put my sewing stuff away until Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...


Oh i HATE it when I have a project like that! Sorry it gave you such trouble but the end result looks great!



So I worked a little bit on a set that I had making for my DS.  I was trying to make a raglan shirt and using a self drafted pattern. The first time,  the neck was WAY wonky and way too big so I took it back apart, made some alterations (which worked) but then ultimately decided I didn't want to use it for this set anyway (I was going to do an applique on the front) because the red in the shirt was much darker than the red in the print on the shorts. I will still finish it and use it for something else. Oh and I also fixed the pair of easy fit shorts (that have been done for over a month) by taking in a good two inches on the side.  I know that everyone here loves this pattern to death, but I think I am going to try to take a good chunk out of the leg area because I'm just not digging the super wide leg look on my boy.  After I fixed the shorts, I went from feeling "meh" about the set to really liking it.

Sunshine*


----------



## smile5sunshine

It feels like forever since I have posted a picture of something I've actually sewn!

Here's the Cars2 outfit that I mentioned in my last post. I finished up appliqueing the shirt tonight. It is my 3rd applique and I can already tell I am getting better at it each time. Still lots of little imperfections with it, but overall I'm pleased. I will say that every time I do a hand applique I have a whole new level of appreciation for D~ and the magnificent creations she sews, as her appliques are flawless! 

Anywho, here's my stuff: 











Sunshine


----------



## Dustykins

celerystalker said:


> I sooooo need instructions on the technique you used for these skirts - I love the look and want to do it for my mermaid tails!!!



I *think* I saw that she bought those skirts.  But...easy.  It's just flounces (you cut a strip of fabric in a spiral -  then pull it so the inside edge is straight and that's the part you sew on) sewn on vertically.


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> It feels like forever since I have posted a picture of something I've actually sewn!
> 
> Here's the Cars2 outfit that I mentioned in my last post. I finished up appliqueing the shirt tonight. It is my 3rd applique and I can already tell I am getting better at it each time. Still lots of little imperfections with it, but overall I'm pleased. I will say that every time I do a hand applique I have a whole new level of appreciation for D~ and the magnificent creations she sews, as her appliques are flawless!
> 
> Anywho, here's my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



You did great! I did hand applique once...then put that idea aside and bought by Deco a couple years later. I had that thing smokin' tonight...here are all 4 shirts (including winking Mickey which was DH's pick!) on the partially constructed shirts:


----------



## BBGirl

Dustykins said:


> I *think* I saw that she bought those skirts.  But...easy.  It's just flounces (you cut a strip of fabric in a spiral -  then pull it so the inside edge is straight and that's the part you sew on) sewn on vertically.



LLB has a tut ans pattern that I believe if you did with tulle would look the same.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> I switched up the color scheme to match the fabric. I just wanted to be careful that he doesn't look like that scary clown at the Boardwalk pool.
> I have 4 shirts in progress assembly line style and I am appliqueing on them once I get the shoulder seams and collar done (makes it easier for placement, but still pretty easy to get on the machine.



Very nice and I love the fabric. Where did you get it ?



Sandi S said:


> You did great! I did hand applique once...then put that idea aside and bought by Deco a couple years later. I had that thing smokin' tonight...here are all 4 shirts (including winking Mickey which was DH's pick!) on the partially constructed shirts:



Nice job !



smile5sunshine said:


> It feels like forever since I have posted a picture of something I've actually sewn!
> Here's the Cars2 outfit that I mentioned in my last post. I finished up appliqueing the shirt tonight. It is my 3rd applique and I can already tell I am getting better at it each time. Still lots of little imperfections with it, but overall I'm pleased. I will say that every time I do a hand applique I have a whole new level of appreciation for D~ and the magnificent creations she sews, as her appliques are flawless!
> Anywho, here's my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



They look great. Almost makes me want to make shorts for my boys.



BBGirl said:


> LLB has a tut ans pattern that I believe if you did with tulle would look the same.



Here is the pattern and directions

http://www.lilblueboo.com/2011/09/cascading-ruffle-skirt-a-tutorial-and-free-download.html


----------



## Sandi S

pyrxtc said:


> Very nice and I love the fabric. Where did you get it ?



Fabric Fairy - close-out a few months ago


----------



## celerystalker

smile5sunshine said:


> Sunshine



Great job! I'm not going to try hand applique again for a few more years - I'm still stressed about my last try! 



Dustykins said:


> I *think* I saw that she bought those skirts.  But...easy.  It's just flounces (you cut a strip of fabric in a spiral -  then pull it so the inside edge is straight and that's the part you sew on) sewn on vertically.


When I read this, I was like "Huh?"  I'm such a visual learner! 


BBGirl said:


> LLB has a tut ans pattern that I believe if you did with tulle would look the same.





pyrxtc said:


> Here is the pattern and directions
> 
> http://www.lilblueboo.com/2011/09/cascading-ruffle-skirt-a-tutorial-and-free-download.html



Thank you all so much! This DOES look easy! (Once I could see the pictures!)


----------



## cogero

pyrxtc said:


> really cute set. I love the ice cream and the Mickey and Minnie are cute. love the ice cream too.



This is just adorable.

I finally finished my outfit for the main street launcha nd am working on a few orders. C watched J so I could finish my launch outfit and another outfit for an order. Now I am playing with the kiddos before working on some other things .


----------



## 4monkeys

Hi ladies!  Need some help.... I am devastated and desperate.  My new brother pe 770 was fineand I got to test some things out.  Then it got wonky on me. I have cleaned it with sir and tweezers, rethreaded, rewound the bobbin.  I am afraid it is a tension thing with the bobbin. It doesn't appear to be catching the bobbin thred and is getting tangled under the fabric into the needle hole.

I leave in 14 days and have so much to do. Can I fix it or do I need to exchange it?

Thanks in advance

Thank you Andrea for anserwing my very late email


----------



## cogero

try a totally new bobbin and new needle. 

Your machine may not like how the bobbin was wound. I use prewounds from Marathon. My machine does not like the bobbins I wind.


----------



## VBAndrea

celerystalker said:


> I have long been intimidated by embroidery machines and machine appliques. I've had the disney brother machine for years - when I didn't like my results, I quit trying and have been using it as a regular sewing machine for years.
> An expensive regular sewing machine, but it works!
> 
> My friend Tabitha has an embroidery business (Scrapberry designs on facebook) and I had her download Heather Sue's film strip design forever ago. I finally decided to ask her to help me make a shirt.
> She did almost all of the work, but I'm so happy with it!


I always loved that design!  I need to remember it so I can do it for a BG.
You (and your friend) did an awesome job!



smile5sunshine said:


> It feels like forever since I have posted a picture of something I've actually sewn!
> 
> Here's the Cars2 outfit that I mentioned in my last post. I finished up appliqueing the shirt tonight. It is my 3rd applique and I can already tell I am getting better at it each time. Still lots of little imperfections with it, but overall I'm pleased. I will say that every time I do a hand applique I have a whole new level of appreciation for D~ and the magnificent creations she sews, as her appliques are flawless!
> 
> Anywho, here's my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


It turned out great!  I tried doing a hand applique LM a couple of years ago and I just couldn't get it to look one bit good (and my other hand appliques turned out quite well).  So I would say he's one of the harder things to hand applique and you did splendid.  I ended up painting mine on the bodice of a dress for dd and ds got the lightning bolt on the back of his shirt.



Sandi S said:


> You did great! I did hand applique once...then put that idea aside and bought by Deco a couple years later. I had that thing smokin' tonight...here are all 4 shirts (including winking Mickey which was DH's pick!) on the partially constructed shirts:


They look superb!  I cant wait to see the finished product (which knowing you may be done by now!).



4monkeys said:


> Hi ladies!  Need some help.... I am devastated and desperate.  My new brother pe 770 was fineand I got to test some things out.  Then it got wonky on me. I have cleaned it with sir and tweezers, rethreaded, rewound the bobbin.  I am afraid it is a tension thing with the bobbin. It doesn't appear to be catching the bobbin thred and is getting tangled under the fabric into the needle hole.
> 
> I leave in 14 days and have so much to do. Can I fix it or do I need to exchange it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Thank you Andrea for anserwing my very late email


Did you also change the needle?  And I think some people have had little burrs in the bobbin container thingy too than needed to be sanded.  Hopefully Teresa will pop back on -- her problem appeared to be bobbin tension to but I'm not exactly positive if it was doing the same thing yours is.

So are you telling me to get my last teacher's tote done tonight b/c you are showing up at my doorstep tomorrow morning with shirts in hand?   Seriously, you know I will help you as much as I can.  I should have just kept your shirts!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> does anyone have a simple tutorial on upcycling a T-shirt. J has a couple Disney Store T's that have holes in the backs where the puppy  got him.
> 
> I am trying to expand my horizons some by working with knits


I am really enjoying working with knits.  My first few knits were upcycled things.  I think if I were you, I'd cut apart one of the shirts and use it as a guide to making it into a new shirt.  If you want to make them into a dress for C, try Little Blue Boo's website.  She has some free directions and also some purchased upcycle patterns.  I have been looking at buying one of the patterns that turns several t-shirts into a sleeveless dress.



RMAMom said:


> *I need a little help!*
> I am trying to make a few shirts for my nephew for his last few days of kindergarten.
> 
> First, they are having under the sea day,  I was thinking Sebastian or maybe King Triton but I can't seem to find anyone with that design. Does anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> Secondly I need something to applique on his shirt  for Zoo day, any ideas?
> 
> 
> And since I'm asking, where can I find First Grade Rocks, I thought he could wear that for the last day of kindergarten.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Mary


I think that Glitzy Stitches might also have a first grade rocks design.  Try FrouFrou by Heathersue for  the Sebastian design.  If she doesn't have one, I know she has Nemo.  King Triton is going to be harder to find, I don't think I've seen anybody with a design with him on it.  Heathersue also has some cute animal designs and I think either Lynnie Pinnie or Planet Applique has some cute animals at pretty good prices.



Sandi S said:


> And in other news...this is what I finished up today!


That's adorable!  I love the ice cream design!



celerystalker said:


> I have long been intimidated by embroidery machines and machine appliques. I've had the disney brother machine for years - when I didn't like my results, I quit trying and have been using it as a regular sewing machine for years.
> An expensive regular sewing machine, but it works!


That turned out great!  I've seen other people who have used that design and I always love how it looks.  Maybe you should give your machine another try.  It might not have been how you were using the embroidery features on the machine that gave you less than great results.  It might have been issues with the designs themselves.



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's the Cars2 outfit that I mentioned in my last post. I finished up appliqueing the shirt tonight. It is my 3rd applique and I can already tell I am getting better at it each time. Still lots of little imperfections with it, but overall I'm pleased. I will say that every time I do a hand applique I have a whole new level of appreciation for D~ and the magnificent creations she sews, as her appliques are flawless!
> 
> Anywho, here's my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


That's so cute!  I love the Cars pockets and cuff on the shorts.  I am very impressed with your hand applique.  I have never done one because they look so hard.



Sandi S said:


>


Sandi those look super.  I can't wait to see all the shirts completely finished.


----------



## 4monkeys

VBAndrea said:


> I always loved that design!  I need to remember it so I can do it for a BG.
> You (and your friend) did an awesome job!
> 
> 
> It turned out great!  I tried doing a hand applique LM a couple of years ago and I just couldn't get it to look one bit good (and my other hand appliques turned out quite well).  So I would say he's one of the harder things to hand applique and you did splendid.  I ended up painting mine on the bodice of a dress for dd and ds got the lightning bolt on the back of his shirt.
> 
> 
> They look superb!  I cant wait to see the finished product (which knowing you may be done by now!).
> 
> I'm
> Did you also change the needle?  And I think some people have had little burrs in the bobbin container thingy too than needed to be sanded.  Hopefully Teresa will pop back on -- her problem appeared to be bobbin tension to but I'm not exactly positive if it was doing the same thing yours is.
> 
> So are you telling me to get my last teacher's tote done tonight b/c you are showing up at my doorstep tomorrow morning with shirts in hand?   Seriously, you know I will help you as much as I can.  I should have just kept your shirts!!!!



Changed the bobbin....brandnew and wound on different machine. Didn't change the needle but will try when I get home.  We are at Allisons recital rehearsal (all day). Dh called amazon and they are exchanging it.  I should have the new one Thursday.. going to see what I can manage. 

Yes Andrea, I may come knocking!


----------



## celerystalker

I'm starting to think I dreamed this fabric....
I swear I've seen it somewhere - and I typically only shop JoAnn's, Wal Mart, and Hobby Lobby. 
It was green and shimmery - like a satin - but it had scales printed on it. 
It is absolutely PERFECT for a mermaid tail....
I've scoured the internet and can't find it. 
Has anyone else seen it, or did I dream it? I DO dream about sewing and Disney, so it's entirely possible!


----------



## Jaylin

VBAndrea said:


> All of your outfits are gorgeous and I love the mouse ears!  What about using Heather's circles -- can you adapt those to an ITH project? Sorry, I've never made anything INH so I don't really know the process and if you are able to make a regular design an INT design but her applique circles go as small as 3"  If I ever go back to Dis can I please case your idea for dd?  That is if I can bribe her into putting her hair in piggies.  Your Insa's are gorgeous -- that is my go to skirt for dd now.


oH, definitely CASE it!  You will love it, and you'll be surprised what your kids will do in disney but not in "real life"  My oldest DD, wore a skirt or dress everyday there.  But she WILL NOT were them at home!!




miprender said:


> Love all the pictures... my DD and your DD Samantha must be
> from the same school as I had to make a "PINK" Ariel last year too
> 
> Too Funny!!!
> 
> For just needing a circle, I bet you could do your own in the hoop. Just float an extra piece of felt under your hoop to make it all nice and clean looking. You would just have to find a Circle applique and I think my PE770 has one in the preprogram designs.
> 
> Added: You would probably want to use black bobbin thread too
> :



OMG I never even thought to look in my machine....I'm sure it does a circle!!! DUH!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Those turned out great!
> 
> I love everything that you made.  It all looks adorable!  I have some of the same fabric that you did the nerd outfits with.  That sort of wavy bright colored fabric.  I bought on sale at Walmart last summer.  I love the colors in it.  I love the story about the mom who thought she could pop into one of the Disney stores and buy an outfit like that with her child's name on it!
> 
> Can't wait to see the every day dresses you make for your girls.



Yup you got it!  That was the Walmart fabric, go got it last summer too when they unloaded all their fabric dirt cheap!  I loved the colors!



Dustykins said:


> I *think* I saw that she bought those skirts.  But...easy.  It's just flounces (you cut a strip of fabric in a spiral -  then pull it so the inside edge is straight and that's the part you sew on) sewn on vertically.



Yes, bought the skirts at Coscto....but I love the tut posted, I had to definitely give it a try.  
p.s. what do you mean by 'cut a strip in a spiral?"

Thanks for all the compliments!   Hoping to be able to resell all this stuff, I've got so much from the last 4 trips.  It kinda makes me sad to get rid of the things I love...but if I know we're never going to use them again, I should sell them, right????


----------



## Sandi S

Jaylin said:


> p.s. what do you mean by 'cut a strip in a spiral?"



You don't cut a straight strip; you cut a circle that spirals in on itself. When you open it up and stretch it out, you will get the wavy strip because the outer curve is longer than the inner curve.


----------



## 4monkeys

Ok, changed my needle.  The thread shredded at the needle this time.


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> Ok, changed my needle.  The thread shredded at the needle this time.



Well I guess it's a good thing you have a new machine coming!

I'm really peeved I gave you your shirts back now!  I will e-mail you a more detailed schedule  -- Alexa's appt on Tuesday and my appt on Wed screws things up -- and I have to use my machine tomorrow to figure to do piano keys (if it's feasible).  We just got back form the baseball game.  We only went to the second game b/c we knew the kids wouldn't last both games and they love running the bases -- so of course the game goes into extra innings (11 to be exact!).  I was hoping to come home and work on my bag but I don't think that's going to happen.  Ugh -- now Ben just went upstairs and said the dog gate was busted open and there's a surprise in his room!  Better go clean that!


----------



## pyrxtc

No sewing for me today or yesterday. But I hit Goodwill and picked one of these up.






http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-Double-Figure-Dress-Large/dp/B000EWRG9C

Price:	$166.40 

I paid $14.99........... I think the top will fit me great but the bottom might not work. I need to learn how to use one since the patterns I have picked out for me are fitted under the bust and this form doesn't go small enough there to accommodate it.

How do it make up the 5 1/2 inch difference in measurements ?


----------



## PurpleEars

TinkNH said:


> I made DS the easy fit shorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was quite happy with them so now i will make them with the Cars fabric
> 
> Loved the directions, and I was able to sew on a curve for the first time without making a mess
> 
> I am kinda scaring myself with how much I am loving sewing why did I resist learning all these years?!?



Great job on the easy fits! I am sure you will sewing up a storm now!



pyrxtc said:


> Finally got my latest project done. I really need the practice so I did another set like my Rapunzel except Dora for a friends daughter. You would think because I did it before it would be easy but I totally messed up the pants TWICE !! The first pair, I don't know what I did wrong and really messed it so I went out and bought more fabric since these were beyond repair. I cut out my pattern and proceeded to put them together WRONG. I didn't realize it until i had sewn up both leg outsides, I spent most of last night tearing the seams apart and then started sewing it again only to realize that they were right side out and had to rip up the seam on one leg again. I did get it done right and then worked on the ruffles and stays but after clogging my bobbin twice I gave up for the night. One leg down and one to go. I finished them this morning and then got the kerchief done and made flowers on flip flops to match.
> 
> Ugh ! I don't know why it was so easy the first time and really wrong the second. Finished product below....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the rain stays away tomorrow and I be able to show them off on the little girl who it belongs to.
> 
> Now to put my sewing stuff away until Tuesday.



So sorry to hear about all the trouble you had with this set. It turned out great though!



ivey_family said:


> It's time for some  because I finally finished all those silly nursing covers!!  Woohoo!  Did you all hear the shout about 20 minutes ago?
> 
> It doesn't look like 60 items, but it really is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to get these suckers sold!!
> 
> Finally, I can do some sewing for my family again!
> Regards,
> C.



Woo hoo! I am SO happy to hear that you are finally done. Hopefully you can sell them quickly (and I am sure your buyers would appreciate having them too!)




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * i just wanted to share these pix form the shower...they are too funny!
> the girls,Mama/Liberty & Elli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Daddy & Blaze



These pictures are too cute! I am glad that everyone had a great time. It looks like you had been busy sewing! I like everything you made!



zuzu310 said:


> Hello all! I have been lurking and thoroughly enjoying this board. I have beginner to intermediate sewing skills. I have big plans this summer to make my son several pairs of Disney themed shorts for his first trip and a matching skirt for myself. I have already created two skirts. Also I am debating buying a pattern for reversible rompers on YCMT. I love jon jons. So hi to everyone!! :goodvibe
> 
> So has anyone made a tote type bag or other bag to take to Disney? I would like to attempt one but wasn't sure if there is a good digital pattern out there or a free tutorial on the web. Thanks!



Welcome! I would suggest the Rosetta Bag too. I don't know if I have a picture of mine, but it showed up in one of our recent Big Give family's (Justin) PTR (since I met them in person - I brought my Minnie Rosetta as an identifier for them to find me)



PrincessMickey said:


> I had a pretty stressfull week so I did not get much sewing done but I will post the two latest gives I've made. First I made backpacks for Justins give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I knew I wasn't going to have the time to do backpacks for Reed's give so I made crayon portfolios for Reed and his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to post soon. I'm currently working on a skirt that has given me nothing but problems. Was hoping to have it done already but hopefully today or tomorrow. Also working on sashes for the bridesmaid dresses, I only have one more to go and have a two weeks left to get it done. I also hope to get a messenger bag done before I leave for the wedding to carry my camara.



Those backpacks look great. The crayon portfolios are cute too! Thank you for taking the time to make these special gifts for the families. I am sorry to hear that your skirt is giving you troubles. Hopefully you can finish it and make your messager bag too!



RMAMom said:


> *I need a little help!*
> I am trying to make a few shirts for my nephew for his last few days of kindergarten.
> 
> First, they are having under the sea day,  I was thinking Sebastian or maybe King Triton but I can't seem to find anyone with that design. Does anyone know where I can find them?
> 
> Secondly I need something to applique on his shirt  for Zoo day, any ideas?
> 
> 
> And since I'm asking, where can I find First Grade Rocks, I thought he could wear that for the last day of kindergarten.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Mary



Heather has both Sebastian and King Triton. For the zoo, Heather has the zoo animal set (like zerbras and lions with and without ears) and a sea animal set (with animals like penguins and sharks).



nannye said:


> Hi ladies quick question hoping to get your *help*
> 
> I am in the states (from Canada) for another day and super limited Internet. I can check for replies early tomorrow and then we are heading back with a stopat Joann. I want to get the basics  for fabric appliqués I am a total newbie and want to try some appliquees (non embroidery) but just need a basic supplies list other than fabric and thread of course just not the time to research myself. So any help for a basic supply list would be appreciated.
> tIA
> Erin



I saw that Andrea has given you the supplies list, so I hope you got her reply in time!



Sandi S said:


> And in other news...this is what I finished up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).



Very cute!!



celerystalker said:


> I have long been intimidated by embroidery machines and machine appliques. I've had the disney brother machine for years - when I didn't like my results, I quit trying and have been using it as a regular sewing machine for years.
> An expensive regular sewing machine, but it works!
> 
> My friend Tabitha has an embroidery business (Scrapberry designs on facebook) and I had her download Heather Sue's film strip design forever ago. I finally decided to ask her to help me make a shirt.
> She did almost all of the work, but I'm so happy with it!



I have that design like forever and I still haven't done anything with it. At least I can blame my 4x4 hoop - it really limits what I can do with that pattern!



smile5sunshine said:


> It feels like forever since I have posted a picture of something I've actually sewn!
> 
> Here's the Cars2 outfit that I mentioned in my last post. I finished up appliqueing the shirt tonight. It is my 3rd applique and I can already tell I am getting better at it each time. Still lots of little imperfections with it, but overall I'm pleased. I will say that every time I do a hand applique I have a whole new level of appreciation for D~ and the magnificent creations she sews, as her appliques are flawless!
> 
> Anywho, here's my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Great job on the set. The applique looks great from here!



Sandi S said:


> You did great! I did hand applique once...then put that idea aside and bought by Deco a couple years later. I had that thing smokin' tonight...here are all 4 shirts (including winking Mickey which was DH's pick!) on the partially constructed shirts:



Wow! I can't wait to see the finished products!



4monkeys said:


> Hi ladies!  Need some help.... I am devastated and desperate.  My new brother pe 770 was fineand I got to test some things out.  Then it got wonky on me. I have cleaned it with sir and tweezers, rethreaded, rewound the bobbin.  I am afraid it is a tension thing with the bobbin. It doesn't appear to be catching the bobbin thred and is getting tangled under the fabric into the needle hole.
> 
> I leave in 14 days and have so much to do. Can I fix it or do I need to exchange it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Thank you Andrea for anserwing my very late email



So sorry to hear about the problems with your machine. It sounds like you will get it replaced so hopefully the replacement will arrive quickly!


I didn't get any sewing done this weekend. DH and I went hiking yesterday. We did very well for the first hike of the season. We didn't take any pictures since it was a hike we have done many times before. Certainly I am grateful that we are just an hour away from the Rockies so we have lots of opportunities to hike in the summer.


----------



## smile5sunshine

First off, thank you to everyone who complemented me on the Cars 2 set. You all sure do know how to make a girl feel good. 



VBAndrea said:


> It turned out great!  I tried doing a hand applique LM a couple of years ago and I just couldn't get it to look one bit good (and my other hand appliques turned out quite well).  So I would say he's one of the harder things to hand applique and you did splendid.  I ended up painting mine on the bodice of a dress for dd and ds got the lightning bolt on the back of his shirt.
> 
> 
> So are you telling me to get my last teacher's tote done tonight b/c you are showing up at my doorstep tomorrow morning with shirts in hand?   Seriously, you know I will help you as much as I can.  I should have just kept your shirts!!!!



I was REALLY nervous about trying to do McQueen. But I just found the simplest image I could and I left out a TON of the extra details because I knew I would bungle them up!  I will say I was sweating bullets hoping it would turn out wearable and was tickled when it did!

I hope that you are able to get your tote finished up so you can move on to working on other things you want to. I'm sure it will come out great (if only you can find the time!).




celerystalker said:


> I'm starting to think I dreamed this fabric....
> I swear I've seen it somewhere - and I typically only shop JoAnn's, Wal Mart, and Hobby Lobby.
> It was green and shimmery - like a satin - but it had scales printed on it.
> It is absolutely PERFECT for a mermaid tail....
> I've scoured the internet and can't find it.
> Has anyone else seen it, or did I dream it? I DO dream about sewing and Disney, so it's entirely possible!



I think I know what you are talking about. I have a feeling that it was probably something they put out around Halloween though.  Maybe see if you can hunt down some fabric with really big sequence "scales" 



4monkeys said:


> Ok, changed my needle.  The thread shredded at the needle this time.



Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that your machine doesn't work! that is SOOOO frustrating. I'm glad that you will be able to get a new one, and FX that it will get there on time so you can finish up your trip sewing!



pyrxtc said:


> No sewing for me today or yesterday. But I hit Goodwill and picked one of these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-Double-Figure-Dress-Large/dp/B000EWRG9C
> 
> Price:	$166.40
> 
> I paid $14.99........... I think the top will fit me great but the bottom might not work. I need to learn how to use one since the patterns I have picked out for me are fitted under the bust and this form doesn't go small enough there to accommodate it.
> 
> How do it make up the 5 1/2 inch difference in measurements ?



I have no idea how to make up the difference in measurements, but I hope that someone has some ideas for you so you can get some good use out of your bargain find. Have you tried googling any instruction manuals for the dress form? 



PurpleEars said:


> I didn't get any sewing done this weekend. DH and I went hiking yesterday. We did very well for the first hike of the season. We didn't take any pictures since it was a hike we have done many times before. Certainly I am grateful that we are just an hour away from the Rockies so we have lots of opportunities to hike in the summer.



Wow that sounds like a TON of fun! 




celerystalker said:


> I have long been intimidated by embroidery machines and machine appliques. I've had the disney brother machine for years - when I didn't like my results, I quit trying and have been using it as a regular sewing machine for years.
> An expensive regular sewing machine, but it works!
> 
> My friend Tabitha has an embroidery business (Scrapberry designs on facebook) and I had her download Heather Sue's film strip design forever ago. I finally decided to ask her to help me make a shirt.
> She did almost all of the work, but I'm so happy with it!



I LOVE this design! so cute! Glad your friend was able to help show you how to use the embroidery function on your machine. Keep at it and soon you'll be a pro!



Sandi S said:


> You did great! I did hand applique once...then put that idea aside and bought by Deco a couple years later. I had that thing smokin' tonight...here are all 4 shirts (including winking Mickey which was DH's pick!) on the partially constructed shirts:



Man your boys (and DH) are going to look great in this set! 


Sunshine


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> I have no idea how to make up the difference in measurements, but I hope that someone has some ideas for you so you can get some good use out of your bargain find. Have you tried googling any instruction manuals for the dress form?
> Sunshine



I did Google but no luck. I e-mailed the manufacturer to see of I could get a copy of the directions.


----------



## cogero

Amy are you using polyestor or Rayon for your embroidery thread?

My machine hates polyestor for the upper thread. Also what color did it shred with?

If it was a darker color that is quite common due to the dyes.


----------



## visitingapril09

PrincessMickey said:


> I had this huge reply all typed out all about the great things posted this week and before I could hit post the computer started giving me issues and poof, it was all gone. I know I'll miss a few things but the quilt is amazing, I want to start quilting one these days. Love the new embroidery machine, I am so jealous, some day. Love everything that was made for the baby shower, espesially love the onsie"kini" so cleaver!. As far as the making bags for Disney I have not made one yet for Disney yet but have made several bags. I have not made the rosetta but that is on my list. I have made the Aivilo tote. I do have plans in the next week or two to make a messenger bag that I want to add a little Disney too, I'll post when I'm done.
> 
> I had a pretty stressfull week so I did not get much sewing done but I will post the two latest gives I've made. First I made backpacks for Justins give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I knew I wasn't going to have the time to do backpacks for Reed's give so I made crayon portfolios for Reed and his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll have more to post soon. I'm currently working on a skirt that has given me nothing but problems. Was hoping to have it done already but hopefully today or tomorrow. Also working on sashes for the bridesmaid dresses, I only have one more to go and have a two weeks left to get it done. I also hope to get a messenger bag done before I leave for the wedding to carry my camara.



May I ask what backpack pattern you used?? Those look wonderful!


----------



## PrincessMickey

VBAndrea said:


> The backpacks are awesome -- I love the one done in corduroy.  And the crayon roll portfolios are great - I already saw the accomplished art work on the ptr!    Glad you are doing so well on the sashes.  Hope the stress settles down and you have time to make some fun items.



Thank you!



Sandi S said:


> I switched up the color scheme to match the fabric. I just wanted to be careful that he doesn't look like that scary clown at the Boardwalk pool.
> 
> I have 4 shirts in progress assembly line style and I am appliqueing on them once I get the shoulder seams and collar done (makes it easier for placement, but still pretty easy to get on the machine.


 They look great, I love the fabric!



celerystalker said:


> I have long been intimidated by embroidery machines and machine appliques. I've had the disney brother machine for years - when I didn't like my results, I quit trying and have been using it as a regular sewing machine for years.
> An expensive regular sewing machine, but it works!
> 
> My friend Tabitha has an embroidery business (Scrapberry designs on facebook) and I had her download Heather Sue's film strip design forever ago. I finally decided to ask her to help me make a shirt.
> She did almost all of the work, but I'm so happy with it!



Looks great!



smile5sunshine said:


> I always love your backpacks. they come out so nice! The portfolio sets were cute too and I know the family really appreciated them.
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you!



smile5sunshine said:


> It feels like forever since I have posted a picture of something I've actually sewn!
> 
> Here's the Cars2 outfit that I mentioned in my last post. I finished up appliqueing the shirt tonight. It is my 3rd applique and I can already tell I am getting better at it each time. Still lots of little imperfections with it, but overall I'm pleased. I will say that every time I do a hand applique I have a whole new level of appreciation for D~ and the magnificent creations she sews, as her appliques are flawless!
> 
> Anywho, here's my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Looks great, much better than any hand appliques I've done!!



Sandi S said:


>



Love them, can't wait to see the finished shirts!



pyrxtc said:


> No sewing for me today or yesterday. But I hit Goodwill and picked one of these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-Double-Figure-Dress-Large/dp/B000EWRG9C
> 
> Price:	$166.40
> 
> I paid $14.99........... I think the top will fit me great but the bottom might not work. I need to learn how to use one since the patterns I have picked out for me are fitted under the bust and this form doesn't go small enough there to accommodate it.
> 
> How do it make up the 5 1/2 inch difference in measurements ?



What a great find!. My goodwill had one a few weeks back but they had it priced at $50 which was way too much for me. No ideas on the sizing, hope you can come up with something.



PurpleEars said:


> Those backpacks look great. The crayon portfolios are cute too! Thank you for taking the time to make these special gifts for the families. I am sorry to hear that your skirt is giving you troubles. Hopefully you can finish it and make your messager bag too!
> 
> I didn't get any sewing done this weekend. DH and I went hiking yesterday. We did very well for the first hike of the season. We didn't take any pictures since it was a hike we have done many times before. Certainly I am grateful that we are just an hour away from the Rockies so we have lots of opportunities to hike in the summer.



Thank you! I like to go hiking too in the Rockies, just a tad south of you though in the Colorado Rockies. I would love to go see the Canadian Rockies and go hiking there someday. A few years back my dad and I hiked the West Coast Trail on Vancouver Island. Very pretty and fun, I would love to go back there too!



visitingapril09 said:


> May I ask what backpack pattern you used?? Those look wonderful!



Thank you! McCalls 6410 View D
http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6410-products-14673.php?page_id=104


----------



## Teamtori

Wow! It took me forever to get caught up! 



Jaylin said:


> !



These are absolutely adorable!! I love all of them!!



TinkNH said:


> I made DS the easy fit shorts...



Great job! My son would love these!



livndisney said:


> Teamtori (and anyone else who may be interested)
> 
> The dolls were created after parents asked toy companies to make them. Portion of the proceeds go to City of Hope.



I've been following this...I will definitely get one for Tori! Thanks for thinking of us!



pyrxtc said:


>



What a cute outfit!!



ivey_family said:


> It's time for some  because I finally finished all those silly nursing covers!!  Woohoo!  Did you all hear the shout about 20 minutes ago?
> 
> It doesn't look like 60 items, but it really is!



Great job! Did you use a pattern for these?



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *!
> Itsey Bistey teeny Weenie Ones'kini! made from a thrifted sheet! I even used the hemmed edge of the sheet for the kini top straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of the one'kini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love everything you made, but especially the onesie bikini!!! Did you use a pattern for this??



Disneymom1218 said:


> I saw that Andrea already mention the whole Seuss thing at IOA, what about Harry potter for another Universal day? Also now that Tori has lost her other front tooth, Maybe for the Christmas party a Christmas shirt that says all I want for Christmas is my 2 front teeth and then a matching skirt?



Great idea on the tooth shirt!! I think I will try this for sure!



PrincessMickey said:


>



These all look great!!



Sandi S said:


> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).



Love this!!!



smile5sunshine said:


> Sunshine



I am so impressed with the hand applique. I am shocked when I get one to turn out with the embroidery machine, so the fact that you did such a good job on this is so impressive to me! Good job!

Ok, going to send this before I lose it and then post my pics!


----------



## Teamtori

Hi all! Finally read through everything I missed while I was gone!!

Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.

Anyway, by Friday afternoon she was much better and we got to go to the Ride for Wishes, so I wanted to show you how the final outfit turned out!

First, here are 3 of my 4 kiddos:






Here's Tori in her outfit and the boys in their Big Bro shirts:






Good view of the whole outfit...I'm thankful you guys thought up the idea of the head scarf! It really pulled the outfit together!






America's Next Top Model:






I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!


----------



## 4monkeys

Chiara-it was a minty green rayon.  It was fine, then it got weird. New machine should be here tomorrow.

QUESTION

can you embroider on ribbed type shirts.  More specifically, those type tanks?


----------



## nannye

thank you Sandi and ANdrea!!!!! 

I got the post before we left, and got the right materials for the appliquees, now to just figure out some time to start sewing. 
Erin


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> Chiara-it was a minty green rayon.  It was fine, then it got weird. New machine should be here tomorrow.
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> can you embroider on ribbed type shirts.  More specifically, those type tanks?



Yes, you can definitely embroider on ribbed shirts.  Just be careful not to stretch the ribbing when you are hooping the shirt.  Otherwise it will pucker.


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> Hi all! Finally read through everything I missed while I was gone!!
> 
> Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, by Friday afternoon she was much better and we got to go to the Ride for Wishes, so I wanted to show you how the final outfit turned out!
> 
> First, here are 3 of my 4 kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Tori in her outfit and the boys in their Big Bro shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good view of the whole outfit...I'm thankful you guys thought up the idea of the head scarf! It really pulled the outfit together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's Next Top Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!


I saw on your blog that Tori was back at the ER   and then you hadn't posted for a couple of days so I was a little worried -- glad to see you back 

The pics from the Ride for Wishes are super (though I'd like BIGGER pictures!).  Tori looks soooo tiny next to her brothers.  I thought I had a skinny girl but Tori's as petite as they come.  She look great in the bandana 



4monkeys said:


> Chiara-it was a minty green rayon.  It was fine, then it got weird. New machine should be here tomorrow.
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> can you embroider on ribbed type shirts.  More specifically, those type tanks?


YES!  I just did one and it turned out great!  I will have to get the pics off my camera and get it posted.  BRB.


----------



## VBAndrea

This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):





Close up:





And this is the outfit I made her to wear to the baseball game -- the skirt turned out longer than I wanted, but it will last year a couple of years this way!  And yes, she picked out her coordinating footwear all on her own despite me wanting it make her rag flip flops to match.





DS, sister's boyfriend's grandson and DD at the game:





Still need to take pics of the teacher's totes.  I'm in the middle of appliqueing the piano teacher's now (had to go with plan B b/c plan A did not work out) and I'm getting more annoyed with dd's teacher every day that I'm contemplating keeping her tote!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect! 





And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.


----------



## Sandi S

Teamtori said:


>



She is too cute in that!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.



Love it!!!


----------



## nowellsl

TinkerbelleMom said:


> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.




That is just spectacular!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.



This is absolutely gorgeous!!  My daughter says this is a must have   Can I ask what pattern you used to complete this?  Thanks!!


----------



## teacher1717

LOVE this picture and the outfit!!!
America's Next Top Model:






I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!![/QUOTE]



VBAndrea said:


> This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER CUTE
> And this is the outfit I made her to wear to the baseball game -- the skirt turned out longer than I wanted, but it will last year a couple of years this way!  And yes, she picked out her coordinating footwear all on her own despite me wanting it make her rag flip flops to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE baseball anything.  The shirts and skirt are great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, the skirt is LOVELY.  Hope I can make something like this one day!
Click to expand...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

OhStuffandFluff said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!!  My daughter says this is a must have   Can I ask what pattern you used to complete this?  Thanks!!



Thanks!  It wasn't  pattern, it was all done by measurements that Andrea shared with us a while back, and I think I used more blocks than she did because I wanted all the solid colors, plus the dot fabric to fill it out. And I rounded up to make it easy to cut to size...she had suggested increasing each row by 1.5 or 1.75, I started at 1.75 and went up a smidge from there.   The waistband row is 30 x 5", with 1.25 turned over for the elastic, that's a size I know fits my DD well.  Each tier has 12 blocks, all 5" wide, with increasing length to add the twirl factor.  The top row is 5 x5, row 2 is 5 x 9", row 3 is 5 x 16".  The ruffle is 5 x 22", pressed in half.  I would have preferred to make the ruffles a bit fuller, but I ran out of fabric.  But I don't think you can really tell.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Sandi S said:


> I switched up the color scheme to match the fabric. I just wanted to be careful that he doesn't look like that scary clown at the Boardwalk pool.
> 
> I have 4 shirts in progress assembly line style and I am appliqueing on them once I get the shoulder seams and collar done (makes it easier for placement, but still pretty easy to get on the machine.



This fabric is SOO cool. Where did you get it?


----------



## cogero

4monkeys said:


> Chiara-it was a minty green rayon.  It was fine, then it got weird. New machine should be here tomorrow.
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> can you embroider on ribbed type shirts.  More specifically, those type tanks?



Yes you can embroider on ribbed tanks. I do all the time.

Good luck with the new machine. Some of them are just finicky.


----------



## teresajoy

celerystalker said:


>



It looks great Amber!!! I hope you start using the embroidery part now! 



4monkeys said:


> Hi ladies!  Need some help.... I am devastated and desperate.  My new brother pe 770 was fineand I got to test some things out.  Then it got wonky on me. I have cleaned it with sir and tweezers, rethreaded, rewound the bobbin.  I am afraid it is a tension thing with the bobbin. It doesn't appear to be catching the bobbin thred and is getting tangled under the fabric into the needle hole.
> 
> I leave in 14 days and have so much to do. Can I fix it or do I need to exchange it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Thank you Andrea for anserwing my very late email





4monkeys said:


> Changed the bobbin....brandnew and wound on different machine. Didn't change the needle but will try when I get home.  We are at Allisons recital rehearsal (all day). Dh called amazon and they are exchanging it.  I should have the new one Thursday.. going to see what I can manage.
> 
> Yes Andrea, I may come knocking!


I was going to suggest sending it back. I hope your second one is better! 



celerystalker said:


> I'm starting to think I dreamed this fabric....
> I swear I've seen it somewhere - and I typically only shop JoAnn's, Wal Mart, and Hobby Lobby.
> It was green and shimmery - like a satin - but it had scales printed on it.
> It is absolutely PERFECT for a mermaid tail....
> I've scoured the internet and can't find it.
> Has anyone else seen it, or did I dream it? I DO dream about sewing and Disney, so it's entirely possible!








Like this? I got this at Joanns a few years ago on clearance. I don't have much left (just scraps) or I'd send it to you. 



pyrxtc said:


> No sewing for me today or yesterday. But I hit Goodwill and picked one of these up.


Great deal!!!! 



Teamtori said:


> Hi all! Finally read through everything I missed while I was gone!!
> 
> Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, by Friday afternoon she was much better and we got to go to the Ride for Wishes, so I wanted to show you how the final outfit turned out!
> 
> First, here are 3 of my 4 kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Tori in her outfit and the boys in their Big Bro shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good view of the whole outfit...I'm thankful you guys thought up the idea of the head scarf! It really pulled the outfit together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's Next Top Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!



BIGGER PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
isn't that in the rules? I might need to update those......

But, from what I can see, the outfit and Tori is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm so sorry Tori wasn't doing well. 



VBAndrea said:


> This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS, sister's boyfriend's grandson and DD at the game:



Cute outfit!!! I like the shoes! 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!



I really really love this outfit!!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.



Skirt came out gorgeous. Can't wait to have enough left over fabric to try it.



Teamtori said:


> Hi all! Finally read through everything I missed while I was gone!!
> Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.
> Anyway, by Friday afternoon she was much better and we got to go to the Ride for Wishes, so I wanted to show you how the final outfit turned out!
> First, here are 3 of my 4 kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Tori in her outfit and the boys in their Big Bro shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good view of the whole outfit...I'm thankful you guys thought up the idea of the head scarf! It really pulled the outfit together!
> I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!



The outfit looks great on Tori and all of your kids look happy and great outfits. I'm sorry she got so sick and am glad she is feeling better.



VBAndrea said:


> This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the outfit I made her to wear to the baseball game -- the skirt turned out longer than I wanted, but it will last year a couple of years this way!  And yes, she picked out her coordinating footwear all on her own despite me wanting it make her rag flip flops to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS, sister's boyfriend's grandson and DD at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to take pics of the teacher's totes.  I'm in the middle of appliqueing the piano teacher's now (had to go with plan B b/c plan A did not work out) and I'm getting more annoyed with dd's teacher every day that I'm contemplating keeping her tote!



cute skirt and shirt. Did you have to make her wear it ? It looked like she liked it. The unicorn came out cute too.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  It wasn't  pattern, it was all done by measurements that Andrea shared with us a while back, and I think I used more blocks than she did because I wanted all the solid colors, plus the dot fabric to fill it out. And I rounded up to make it easy to cut to size...she had suggested increasing each row by 1.5 or 1.75, I started at 1.75 and went up a smidge from there.   The waistband row is 30 x 5", with 1.25 turned over for the elastic, that's a size I know fits my DD well.  Each tier has 12 blocks, all 5" wide, with increasing length to add the twirl factor.  The top row is 5 x5, row 2 is 5 x 9", row 3 is 5 x 16".  The ruffle is 5 x 22", pressed in half.  I would have preferred to make the ruffles a bit fuller, but I ran out of fabric.  But I don't think you can really tell.




tutorial here 

http://createkidscouture.blogspot.com/2011/07/free-tutorial-tuesday.html#more


----------



## Yoshiandi

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.




HOW DID YOU MAKE THIS?!??!!  I love these, but I can never seem to find a pattern


----------



## miprender

Sandi S said:


> And in other news...this is what I finished up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on 4 matching shirts for my boys and DH - stitching the first Mickey right now (from Heather Sue's emotions set - really cute!).



Love it... that fabric is perfect for that design



celerystalker said:


> I have long been intimidated by embroidery machines and machine appliques. I've had the disney brother machine for years - when I didn't like my results, I quit trying and have been using it as a regular sewing machine for years.
> An expensive regular sewing machine, but it works!
> 
> My friend Tabitha has an embroidery business (Scrapberry designs on facebook) and I had her download Heather Sue's film strip design forever ago. I finally decided to ask her to help me make a shirt.
> She did almost all of the work, but I'm so happy with it!



Love it.... I have that design but haven't used it yet.



smile5sunshine said:


> It feels like forever since I have posted a picture of something I've actually sewn!
> 
> Here's the Cars2 outfit that I mentioned in my last post. I finished up appliqueing the shirt tonight. It is my 3rd applique and I can already tell I am getting better at it each time. Still lots of little imperfections with it, but overall I'm pleased. I will say that every time I do a hand applique I have a whole new level of appreciation for D~ and the magnificent creations she sews, as her appliques are flawless!
> 
> Anywho, here's my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Great job on everything.... hand appliqueing really scares me and I am always amazed by everyone who can do this.



Sandi S said:


> You did great! I did hand applique once...then put that idea aside and bought by Deco a couple years later. I had that thing smokin' tonight...here are all 4 shirts (including winking Mickey which was DH's pick!) on the partially constructed shirts:



I have this same fabric I purchased on Ebay a few years ago.I just have been using it for my sewing table cover because I don't want to cut into it, but what type of fabric is it? It feels heavier than cotton.



4monkeys said:


> Ok, changed my needle.  The thread shredded at the needle this time.



Are you using Sulky thread? My machine HATES that thread



pyrxtc said:


> No sewing for me today or yesterday. But I hit Goodwill and picked one of these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-Double-Figure-Dress-Large/dp/B000EWRG9C
> 
> Price:	$166.40
> 
> I paid $14.99........... I think the top will fit me great but the bottom might not work. I need to learn how to use one since the patterns I have picked out for me are fitted under the bust and this form doesn't go small enough there to accommodate it.
> 
> How do it make up the 5 1/2 inch difference in measurements ?



WOW what a great find!



Teamtori said:


> Hi all! Finally read through everything I missed while I was gone!!
> 
> Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, by Friday afternoon she was much better and we got to go to the Ride for Wishes, so I wanted to show you how the final outfit turned out!
> 
> First, here are 3 of my 4 kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's Next Top Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!



Such cute pictures. Glad to hear Tori is feeling better.



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> can you embroider on ribbed type shirts.  More specifically, those type tanks?



Yes... just be careful not to knick the rib I was working on my launch outfit yesterday only to put a hole in the shirt It's small enough that DD can wear it but not to sell.



VBAndrea said:


> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the outfit I made her to wear to the baseball game -- the skirt turned out longer than I wanted, but it will last year a couple of years this way!  And yes, she picked out her coordinating footwear all on her own despite me wanting it make her rag flip flops to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS, sister's boyfriend's grandson and DD at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to take pics of the teacher's totes.  I'm in the middle of appliqueing the piano teacher's now (had to go with plan B b/c plan A did not work out) and I'm getting more annoyed with dd's teacher every day that I'm contemplating keeping her tote!



Everything is terrific. Is that the shirt you didn't like for your sister's boyfriend's grandson. It looks adorable on him.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.



Saw this on FB and had to comment here because this skirt is amazing. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  It wasn't  pattern, it was all done by measurements that Andrea shared with us a while back, and I think I used more blocks than she did because I wanted all the solid colors, plus the dot fabric to fill it out. And I rounded up to make it easy to cut to size...she had suggested increasing each row by 1.5 or 1.75, I started at 1.75 and went up a smidge from there.   The waistband row is 30 x 5", with 1.25 turned over for the elastic, that's a size I know fits my DD well.  Each tier has 12 blocks, all 5" wide, with increasing length to add the twirl factor.  The top row is 5 x5, row 2 is 5 x 9", row 3 is 5 x 16".  The ruffle is 5 x 22", pressed in half.  I would have preferred to make the ruffles a bit fuller, but I ran out of fabric.  But I don't think you can really tell.



I'll have to remember this. I tried the Embellished Patchwork Twirl and some how my fabric measurements were way off that I never tried it again.


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> Hi all! Finally read through everything I missed while I was gone!!
> 
> Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's Next Top Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!


I am sorry to hear that Tori was sick again this week after her chemo but glad to hear she was better to be able to go to the event over the weekend.  Love the pictures of your future model!  The outfit looks great!  Isn't it nice to get compliments on something that you made?



VBAndrea said:


> This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS, sister's boyfriend's grandson and DD at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to take pics of the teacher's totes.  I'm in the middle of appliqueing the piano teacher's now (had to go with plan B b/c plan A did not work out) and I'm getting more annoyed with dd's teacher every day that I'm contemplating keeping her tote!


I love the rainbow unicorn!  I couldn't really picture how it would look when you wrote about it before so it is nice to see the picture.  You know a picture is worth a thousand words. LOL!  The baseball outfit is super cute.  It is  nice that Alexa will be able to wear it for a couple of years.  Did you make the shirt for your son too?  How did you change your tote bag plan?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.


Fabulous!  I love the skirt!  And your daughter is a real cutie pie!  I love how she had to go and put on her matching shirt when you had her try on the skirt.

The big launch for Main Street Boutiques is tomorrow night so there is a lot going on over on FB right now. If you get a chance to pop on there and look at everything tomorrow evening, you'll be amazed.  Everything is just spectacular!  I've had so much fun just looking at everybody's fabulous creations!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

miprender said:


> Saw this on FB and had to comment here because this skirt is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to remember this. I tried the Embellished Patchwork Twirl and some how my fabric measurements were way off that I never tried it again.




Thanks to everyone who commented!  This way of making a patchwork twirl skirt was the easiest I've ever done, I've made at least 6 or7 seven using a pattern I bought off Ebay about 5 years ago.  It might have been one of CarlaC's, before I knew who she was.  Its still lots of gathering, but because you're matching corners, it seemed to go together lots easier for me.  I use the zig-zag over crochet cotton method.  I've got a multi-cord foot for my machine, so it sews easily without catching the gathering thread.  I also used Andrea's trick of serging the edges before stitching the gathers, it makes for easier construction, and no loose threads.  I'm really pleased with how it turned out.  This is the first skirt I've done that actually works with the pettiskirt we have, we had her try it on just for fun.  She liked it so much, she said she wants to wear it to WDW next weekend.  I'm not sure about that though, I can see me now, stuck with it in my bag!


----------



## PurpleEars

pyrxtc said:


> No sewing for me today or yesterday. But I hit Goodwill and picked one of these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dritz-Double-Figure-Dress-Large/dp/B000EWRG9C
> 
> Price:	$166.40
> 
> I paid $14.99........... I think the top will fit me great but the bottom might not work. I need to learn how to use one since the patterns I have picked out for me are fitted under the bust and this form doesn't go small enough there to accommodate it.
> 
> How do it make up the 5 1/2 inch difference in measurements ?



Great deal on the dress form. Is the dress form in the smallest size already (all the dials closed)? If so, I am not sure how you can make it smaller. I only know how to make dress forms bigger by adding scrap fabric in various locations. 



PrincessMickey said:


> I like to go hiking too in the Rockies, just a tad south of you though in the Colorado Rockies. I would love to go see the Canadian Rockies and go hiking there someday. A few years back my dad and I hiked the West Coast Trail on Vancouver Island. Very pretty and fun, I would love to go back there too!



That's funny because DH and I have been talking about going to Colorado, hike there, and drive around to Arches National Park and Mesa Verde National Park (and whatever else was on our wishlist). I have heard lots of good things about the West Coast Trail, I hope to go there some day.



Teamtori said:


> Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, by Friday afternoon she was much better and we got to go to the Ride for Wishes, so I wanted to show you how the final outfit turned out!
> 
> 
> America's Next Top Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!



So sorry to hear that Tori was not doing well. She looks amazing in the outfit!



VBAndrea said:


> This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the outfit I made her to wear to the baseball game -- the skirt turned out longer than I wanted, but it will last year a couple of years this way!  And yes, she picked out her coordinating footwear all on her own despite me wanting it make her rag flip flops to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS, sister's boyfriend's grandson and DD at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to take pics of the teacher's totes.  I'm in the middle of appliqueing the piano teacher's now (had to go with plan B b/c plan A did not work out) and I'm getting more annoyed with dd's teacher every day that I'm contemplating keeping her tote!



The unicorn tee looks great. I hope everyone had a good time at the ball game. I am sorry to hear about problems with your DD's teacher. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.



This skirt is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## 4monkeys

I am on my phone so I can't quote, but Andrea love the shirt and baseball outfit. A and B look cute matching...  and I am not into the yankees.  

Tinkergbellmom that skirt and top are gorgeous!

Thank you for helpiing me with the machine queation and tank. No, I have another 

QUESTION

I went to sew my easy fits tonightt. Everything was going well, and all of a sudden my machine started to sew funny. The bobbin seemed to get stuck, the thread got tangled and it was a mess. The stitches weren't catching. I cleaned the bobbin case, oiled it, rethreaded and changed my needle.  What am I doing wrong?

What else can I do? Any ideas what the problem could be? I finally turned it off and posted on here


----------



## TinkNH

I'm on my iPad so I can't quote anything...but Tori looks adorable...love that outfit !

Loving the patchwork skirt...even tho the directions sounded like a foreign language 

I got the gear in to fix my moms old singer...got it all cleaned, replaced the gear...retimed it and then all excited to sew...and something is messed up with the tension...the underside of the fabric is a mess of excess thread.  I've tried adjusting the tension but it's not getting better...any ideas? 

I think I remember my mother swearing at that machine often...perhaps that's why I was so late to try sewing


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.


It looks spectacular!!!!!  Funny thing is the very first one I did was a Mickey/Minnie theme -- I didn't have an embroidery machine at the time though so I have less appliqued squares on mine and no yellow on it.  Your dd looks great in it.  Does she absolutely love twirling in it?  It really looks fantastic -- you will get so many compliments on it -- that I guarantee you!




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  It wasn't  pattern, it was all done by measurements that Andrea shared with us a while back, and I think I used more blocks than she did because I wanted all the solid colors, plus the dot fabric to fill it out. And I rounded up to make it easy to cut to size...she had suggested increasing each row by 1.5 or 1.75, I started at 1.75 and went up a smidge from there.   The waistband row is 30 x 5", with 1.25 turned over for the elastic, that's a size I know fits my DD well.  Each tier has 12 blocks, all 5" wide, with increasing length to add the twirl factor.  The top row is 5 x5, row 2 is 5 x 9", row 3 is 5 x 16".  The ruffle is 5 x 22", pressed in half.  I would have preferred to make the ruffles a bit fuller, but I ran out of fabric.  But I don't think you can really tell.


I generally use 12 blocks per row -- I did the same thing with the Tink one -- 3 solids and 3 prints and each were repeated in each row.  I think I've also made them with ten blocks in each row but then I increase the width of the block so the skirt stays full.  I can't even tell that your ruffle isn't as full -- I actually may do what you did with your ruffle for my next patchwork to save on gathering time!



teresajoy said:


>


I always loved this -- one of my favorite takes on Ariel   Didn't someone (maybe you or Heather???) also make an Ariel style skirt out of a spiral pattern with a wispy fabric   or am I imagining things?



pyrxtc said:


> tutorial here
> 
> http://createkidscouture.blogspot.com/2011/07/free-tutorial-tuesday.html#more


The tut you posted uses all the same size squares which works fine but then squares don't line up.  The math of increasing each square width in successive rows allows the squares to line up and makes gathering and aligning easier -- either works and looks cute in the long run, but just wanted folks to know that the math Nanci posted allows for the aligned squares in successive tiers.



Yoshiandi said:


> HOW DID YOU MAKE THIS?!??!!  I love these, but I can never seem to find a pattern


She posted the math above -- there is no pattern.  I posted how to do it somewhere after the Tink dress I posted for Callie but Nanci just reposted above.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the rainbow unicorn!  I couldn't really picture how it would look when you wrote about it before so it is nice to see the picture.  You know a picture is worth a thousand words. LOL!  The baseball outfit is super cute.  It is  nice that Alexa will be able to wear it for a couple of years.  Did you make the shirt for your son too?  How did you change your tote bag plan?


Yes, I made ds his shirt last year for a ball game and this year dd wanted to go to.  She requested the same design on a red shirt.  I actually made the design on a navy shirt for someone else and liked the navy better so did dd's from a navy shirt she had hanging in her closet.  If she complained I figure I could just tell her I couldn't find a red t, but she didn't say a thing (for a change!).

For the tote I wanted to make the pocket piano keys all around.  I saw an on line tut, but they were hand sewn and I was hoping I could finagle the rectangle on my embroidery machine but it wouldn't reduce to the right dimensions.  There was no way I was going to do 40 rectangles by hand.  So plan B was I found an on line applique for a set of piano keys -- I did two sets on one pocket and then on the other side I put some of Heather's music notes.  It will still be cute, but not exactly what I was hoping for.  All I did yesterday was cut fabric and applique the pockets.  And today I have to take dd to the hospital to have her sutures removed which sounds very simple but travel time and wait time will make this an all afternoon event.  I will pick her up from school at 1130 for a 1315 appt and hope to get done and back to school by 1530 to pick up ds -- I have to go over a draw bridge and through a tunnel to get to the hospital and then sometimes it takes 20-30 minutes to find a parking spot in the garage (I am NOT exaggerating).  Traffic going home will be a royal mess if we don't get out of there before 2:30pm b/c there is a ship yard near there that has the same shifts as the hospital.

And something came in the mail yesterday!!!!!  I had dd try it on right before bed -- it's only a hair loose so I am concerned if she doesn't wear it this year there is a chance she may not fit in it next year.  She can't decide b/c she really loves the dress from Alli too.  Maybe I'll post pics of her in both and get votes!  If she wears yours I may have to put two tiny darts under the arms, but I think I could get by without doing so too.  So thank you   it really is a gorgeous dress!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks to everyone who commented!  This way of making a patchwork twirl skirt was the easiest I've ever done, I've made at least 6 or7 seven using a pattern I bought off Ebay about 5 years ago.  It might have been one of CarlaC's, before I knew who she was.  Its still lots of gathering, but because you're matching corners, it seemed to go together lots easier for me.  I use the zig-zag over crochet cotton method.  I've got a multi-cord foot for my machine, so it sews easily without catching the gathering thread.  I also used Andrea's trick of serging the edges before stitching the gathers, it makes for easier construction, and no loose threads.  I'm really pleased with how it turned out.  This is the first skirt I've done that actually works with the pettiskirt we have, we had her try it on just for fun.  She liked it so much, she said she wants to wear it to WDW next weekend.  I'm not sure about that though, I can see me now, stuck with it in my bag!


You can also do zig zag over dental floss -- my periodontist always gives out a huge roll of icky floss so I save his for the occasion!   I've never used a petti for dd -- I guarantee she wouldn't wear one and would complain it itched all the time.  The skirts are full enough without on anyway, but they sure look cute with one on!



PurpleEars said:


> The unicorn tee looks great. I hope everyone had a good time at the ball game. I am sorry to hear about problems with your DD's teacher.


DD's teacher is NOT an awful teacher -- it's more so her personality getting on my nerves.  She is very young and an overly excessive braggart!  Her constant boasting is what is killing me -- she even started off her monthly news letter gloating   And my dd is a bit of a show-off at times as well and I fear seeing her teacher like this will only make dd worse.  Thankfully only two more weeks of school and next year we transfer back to the other campus so dd goes back to having a teacher she's had twice before that we LOVE!  REally crappy thing is dd started the year with an awesome teacher, but after about one to two months she became pg and was put on bedrest so we lost her.


4monkeys said:


> I am on my phone so I can't quote, but Andrea love the shirt and baseball outfit. A and B look cute matching...  and I am not into the yankees.
> 
> Tinkergbellmom that skirt and top are gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you for helpiing me with the machine queation and tank. No, I have another
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> I went to sew my easy fits tonightt. Everything was going well, and all of a sudden my machine started to sew funny. The bobbin seemed to get stuck, the thread got tangled and it was a mess. The stitches weren't catching. I cleaned the bobbin case, oiled it, rethreaded and changed my needle.  What am I doing wrong?
> 
> What else can I do? Any ideas what the problem could be? I finally turned it off and posted on here


My sister's boyfriend is from NY so they are the huge Yankees' fans -- my kids were cheering for the Tides and were happy they won   My sister wore her Brewer's shirt (we're from Milwaukee).

You already did everything I would have told you to do for the machine.  Triple check that there isn't a thread in the bobbin area.

And you have jinxed me with your bobbin issues -- remember I told you I was having some issues stitching something out and thought I had a bobbin wound wonky?  Well, it was doing it again on and off yesterday and now my machine periodically squeaks!  I have a feeling it will be going in for service soon!



TinkNH said:


> I'm on my iPad so I can't quote anything...but Tori looks adorable...love that outfit !
> 
> Loving the patchwork skirt...even tho the directions sounded like a foreign language
> 
> I got the gear in to fix my moms old singer...got it all cleaned, replaced the gear...retimed it and then all excited to sew...and something is messed up with the tension...the underside of the fabric is a mess of excess thread.  I've tried adjusting the tension but it's not getting better...any ideas?
> 
> I think I remember my mother swearing at that machine often...perhaps that's why I was so late to try sewing


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> That's funny because DH and I have been talking about going to Colorado, hike there, and drive around to Arches National Park and Mesa Verde National Park (and whatever else was on our wishlist). I have heard lots of good things about the West Coast Trail, I hope to go there some day.


I've been to both Arches and Mesa Verde.  They are both incredible places to visit and very different scenery at each place.  We are hoping to get to the Grand Canyon some time in the next few years.  Of course our favorite park of all time is Yellowstone.  We loved the geysers and the bubbling mud pots and all the animals there.  Grand Tetons is pretty spectacular too.



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I went to sew my easy fits tonightt. Everything was going well, and all of a sudden my machine started to sew funny. The bobbin seemed to get stuck, the thread got tangled and it was a mess. The stitches weren't catching. I cleaned the bobbin case, oiled it, rethreaded and changed my needle.  What am I doing wrong?


Did you take off the needle plate and check for stray threads inside the bobbin area?  That would be my guess as to what the problem is.  This seems to be a bad week for you and your machines.



VBAndrea said:


> For the tote I wanted to make the pocket piano keys all around.  I saw an on line tut, but they were hand sewn and I was hoping I could finagle the rectangle on my embroidery machine but it wouldn't reduce to the right dimensions.  There was no way I was going to do 40 rectangles by hand.  So plan B was I found an on line applique for a set of piano keys -- I did two sets on one pocket and then on the other side I put some of Heather's music notes.  It will still be cute, but not exactly what I was hoping for.  All I did yesterday was cut fabric and applique the pockets.  And today I have to take dd to the hospital to have her sutures removed which sounds very simple but travel time and wait time will make this an all afternoon event.  I will pick her up from school at 1130 for a 1315 appt and hope to get done and back to school by 1530 to pick up ds -- I have to go over a draw bridge and through a tunnel to get to the hospital and then sometimes it takes 20-30 minutes to find a parking spot in the garage (I am NOT exaggerating).  Traffic going home will be a royal mess if we don't get out of there before 2:30pm b/c there is a ship yard near there that has the same shifts as the hospital.
> 
> And something came in the mail yesterday!!!!!  I had dd try it on right before bed -- it's only a hair loose so I am concerned if she doesn't wear it this year there is a chance she may not fit in it next year.  She can't decide b/c she really loves the dress from Alli too.  Maybe I'll post pics of her in both and get votes!  If she wears yours I may have to put two tiny darts under the arms, but I think I could get by without doing so too.  So thank you   it really is a gorgeous dress!


It sure sounds like your afternoon will be busy.  I hope that the suture removal goes ok.  I remember when Meredith had to have her sutures removed.  It was awful!  I didn't realize that it would hurt her so much.  But her surgery was on her hand and the surgeon said it hurt to remove the sutures because there are so many nerve endings in the hand.  I was mad that they didn't numb her hand for it.

I can't wait to see pictures of the piano tote.  It sounds like it is going to be super cute!

I am glad that you got the dress and I hope you are able to use it.  If not for the piano recital, then for something else.  I love the colors in the dress.  It wasn't the usual pink or purple that you always see.  I had two of them but I sold one at my spring yard sale.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise. 

Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester. 






Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse. 






I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!! 






I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.

Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.


----------



## Disneymom1218

I just wanted to post that My Boyfriend works at a Walmart that just got back their fabric section and he came home with pics of Disney fabrics that were in the store to show me what they had, and I said yes I need them all HAHAHAHA. I love that Man


----------



## Darragh

SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.



I saw those designs from NN and thought they were darling but I knew I'd NEVER in this lifetime get the placement right on the shirts!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Darragh said:


> I saw those designs from NN and thought they were darling but I knew I'd NEVER in this lifetime get the placement right on the shirts!



actually, if you do it like the directions, it could work. You print a picture, then put it on the t for placement. And center your needle from that. My problem is I don't have a printer right now. So I'm just trying to guess.


----------



## Darragh

SallyfromDE said:


> actually, if you do it like the directions, it could work. You print a picture, then put it on the t for placement. And center your needle from that. My problem is I don't have a printer right now. So I'm just trying to guess.



well that doesn't sound so bad then.  I didn't know that's how it worked.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Teamtori said:


> Hi all! Finally read through everything I missed while I was gone!!
> 
> Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, by Friday afternoon she was much better and we got to go to the Ride for Wishes, so I wanted to show you how the final outfit turned out!
> 
> First, here are 3 of my 4 kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Tori in her outfit and the boys in their Big Bro shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good view of the whole outfit...I'm thankful you guys thought up the idea of the head scarf! It really pulled the outfit together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's Next Top Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!



I'm so sorry to hear that Tori had  a rough time after her last chemo round. It sucks so much that such awesome little people have to endure things like this. However, I am glad that she is feeling better.  All the pictures are ADORABLE! Love the Team Tori shirts.



VBAndrea said:


> This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the outfit I made her to wear to the baseball game -- the skirt turned out longer than I wanted, but it will last year a couple of years this way!  And yes, she picked out her coordinating footwear all on her own despite me wanting it make her rag flip flops to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS, sister's boyfriend's grandson and DD at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to take pics of the teacher's totes.  I'm in the middle of appliqueing the piano teacher's now (had to go with plan B b/c plan A did not work out) and I'm getting more annoyed with dd's teacher every day that I'm contemplating keeping her tote!



Oh the unicorn came out GREAT! Looks just like something you'd pick up at a store. The baseball set is cute too. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.



WOW. GORGEOUS! 



dianemom2 said:


> The big launch for Main Street Boutiques is tomorrow night so there is a lot going on over on FB right now. If you get a chance to pop on there and look at everything tomorrow evening, you'll be amazed.  Everything is just spectacular!  I've had so much fun just looking at everybody's fabulous creations!



I am so excited for this! I can't wait to get to see all the awesome things that were created for the launch. Of course I won't be able to buy anything, but drooling is free, right? 



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I went to sew my easy fits tonightt. Everything was going well, and all of a sudden my machine started to sew funny. The bobbin seemed to get stuck, the thread got tangled and it was a mess. The stitches weren't catching. I cleaned the bobbin case, oiled it, rethreaded and changed my needle.  What am I doing wrong?
> 
> What else can I do? Any ideas what the problem could be? I finally turned it off and posted on here



Oh no! I'm so sorry that you are having such machine woes.  Have you tried using a totally different bobbin? Maybe that one was just wound wonky.  If that doesn't fix it, then I think Andrea is right and there is probably a stray thread somewhere causing trouble. UGH, I hope you are able to get it fixed!



TinkNH said:


> I got the gear in to fix my moms old singer...got it all cleaned, replaced the gear...retimed it and then all excited to sew...and something is messed up with the tension...the underside of the fabric is a mess of excess thread.  I've tried adjusting the tension but it's not getting better...any ideas?
> 
> I think I remember my mother swearing at that machine often...perhaps that's why I was so late to try sewing



Bummer that it's still not working quite right. Hopefully D~ (the resident vintage sewing machine expert) will have some ideas for you because I haven't a clue and I would HATE you not to be able to get it up and working!



VBAndrea said:


> For the tote I wanted to make the pocket piano keys all around.  I saw an on line tut, but they were hand sewn and I was hoping I could finagle the rectangle on my embroidery machine but it wouldn't reduce to the right dimensions.  There was no way I was going to do 40 rectangles by hand.  So plan B was I found an on line applique for a set of piano keys -- I did two sets on one pocket and then on the other side I put some of Heather's music notes.  It will still be cute, but not exactly what I was hoping for.  All I did yesterday was cut fabric and applique the pockets.  And today I have to take dd to the hospital to have her sutures removed which sounds very simple but travel time and wait time will make this an all afternoon event.  I will pick her up from school at 1130 for a 1315 appt and hope to get done and back to school by 1530 to pick up ds -- I have to go over a draw bridge and through a tunnel to get to the hospital and then sometimes it takes 20-30 minutes to find a parking spot in the garage (I am NOT exaggerating).  Traffic going home will be a royal mess if we don't get out of there before 2:30pm b/c there is a ship yard near there that has the same shifts as the hospital.
> 
> And something came in the mail yesterday!!!!!  I had dd try it on right before bed -- it's only a hair loose so I am concerned if she doesn't wear it this year there is a chance she may not fit in it next year.  She can't decide b/c she really loves the dress from Alli too.  Maybe I'll post pics of her in both and get votes!  If she wears yours I may have to put two tiny darts under the arms, but I think I could get by without doing so too.  So thank you   it really is a gorgeous dress!
> 
> DD's teacher is NOT an awful teacher -- it's more so her personality getting on my nerves.  She is very young and an overly excessive braggart!  Her constant boasting is what is killing me -- she even started off her monthly news letter gloating   And my dd is a bit of a show-off at times as well and I fear seeing her teacher like this will only make dd worse.  Thankfully only two more weeks of school and next year we transfer back to the other campus so dd goes back to having a teacher she's had twice before that we LOVE!  REally crappy thing is dd started the year with an awesome teacher, but after about one to two months she became pg and was put on bedrest so we lost her.
> 
> You already did everything I would have told you to do for the machine.  Triple check that there isn't a thread in the bobbin area.
> 
> And you have jinxed me with your bobbin issues -- remember I told you I was having some issues stitching something out and thought I had a bobbin wound wonky?  Well, it was doing it again on and off yesterday and now my machine periodically squeaks!  I have a feeling it will be going in for service soon!



WOW, the piano tote sounds like it's going to be really cute, even if it's not exactly the way you had imagined in your head.

Hope the stuture removal goes well. My SIL lives in the Hampton area and traffic IS a complete nightmare there.  I cannot imagine having to deal with all of that on a regular basis as it's a giant pain when we are only visiting and don't actually have to be anywhere at a set time!

Glad that your DD is going back to the other teacher that you like better. 

And I cannot believe that now YOUR machine is giving you issues too! FX that it's an easy fix and that Amy doesn't reinfect your machine with whatever is ailing hers! HA!



SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.



Wow that looks like a very involved design!  Sorry you had such issues getting the placement right on them.  I think adding the bows (or something else to the top where the design should meet the neckline of the shirt) would be a good idea.



Okay, now I have a QUESTION

I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?














Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?

Thanks!
Sunshine


----------



## zuzu310

I need some help. I just finished the easy fit shorts for my son in a size 2 (He is 14 months old). Anyways I am having a snafu with the hem. When I go to hem them the 2.5" they are extremely close to the crotch/leg seam (where the crotch and leg are connected) and when you got to hem them they pucker in that area because they are so close. Plus I would like him to have additional room in that area for his diaper. Is my best option to reduce the hem some by like 1/2"-1" so that it isn't so close?  I hope I didn't do something wrong. It all came together easy enough but then that stupid hem is driving me nuts. Also after measuring your child's waist how many inches do you reduce your elastic cut? I did my son's waist measurement minus 4" and they fit fine. It's just so hard because I would like them to fit in September when we go and it's hard to know how much he will grow. Thanks!!!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I generally use 12 blocks per row -- I did the same thing with the Tink one -- 3 solids and 3 prints and each were repeated in each row.  I think I've also made them with ten blocks in each row but then I increase the width of the block so the skirt stays full.  I can't even tell that your ruffle isn't as full -- I actually may do what you did with your ruffle for my next patchwork to save on gathering time!
> 
> 
> I always loved this -- one of my favorite takes on Ariel   Didn't someone (maybe you or Heather???) also make an Ariel style skirt out of a spiral pattern with a wispy fabric   or am I imagining things?



For the skirt, do you do each strip (lengthwise) and then sew the strips together? Or do you sew them by tier? Just wondering which way is easiest! 

Thanks about Lydia's Ariel! I was happy to get a chance to post the picture.  


SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.



I think they all turned out really cute! 

But, I kind of agree with Kirsta! There was something about those heads.... 



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now I have a QUESTION
> 
> I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



I know many people don't like appliques on felt, but I do. So, I would suggest appliqueing on felt (maybe on blue?) and then sewing it onto a white shirt for the Donald. I think a pink shirt for Daisy would be cute though.


----------



## teresajoy

zuzu310 said:


> I need some help. I just finished the easy fit shorts for my son in a size 2 (He is 14 months old). Anyways I am having a snafu with the hem. When I go to hem them the 2.5" they are extremely close to the crotch/leg seam (where the crotch and leg are connected) and when you got to hem them they pucker in that area because they are so close. Plus I would like him to have additional room in that area for his diaper. Is my best option to reduce the hem some by like 1/2"-1" so that it isn't so close?  I hope I didn't do something wrong. It all came together easy enough but then that stupid hem is driving me nuts. Also after measuring your child's waist how many inches do you reduce your elastic cut? I did my son's waist measurement minus 4" and they fit fine. It's just so hard because I would like them to fit in September when we go and it's hard to know how much he will grow. Thanks!!!



First, are you sure you sewed the right sides together for the crotch?  If you show us a picture we could probably tell.  I'm not explaining it well, but it's a mistake that many of us have done! 

If they are sewn correctly, I'd just reduce the hem size.  

For the elastic, I always cut it the size of the waist. My girls hate tight elastic. I've never had a problem with anything falling off of them, but then again they have cute little behinds to hold stuff up too!


----------



## camelotcats

SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.



For centering, since you don't have a printer, most machines have a way to baste down the rectangular outline of the design, usually for if you need an overlayment or interfacing. Check your user manual on your machine.  I know on Vikings, it's a special button you push, but I don't remember on the other machines.  I'm sorry I'm not more help, but since my injury, I haven't been able to sew or embroider, and it's amazing how quickly you forget.


----------



## zuzu310

teresajoy said:


> First, are you sure you sewed the right sides together for the crotch?  If you show us a picture we could probably tell.  I'm not explaining it well, but it's a mistake that many of us have done!
> 
> If they are sewn correctly, I'd just reduce the hem size.
> 
> For the elastic, I always cut it the size of the waist. My girls hate tight elastic. I've never had a problem with anything falling off of them, but then again they have cute little behinds to hold stuff up too!



I only have beginner to intermediate sewing skills so bear with me. LOL! I can try to post a pic later but right now I am having my car serviced.  When you say "the right sides together"? Do you mean front and back pieces? See this pattern is different than other ones I have messed with because the front and back pieces are just mirror images. In other shorts patterns, the back is slightly different to allow room for the bum but this one wasn't like that.


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now I have a QUESTION
> 
> I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



I am with Teresa on this one. I would do it on felt to make it pop on a white shirt. My reason is the other colors I would use Blue or Yellow would have to match exactly IMO. 



zuzu310 said:


> I need some help. I just finished the easy fit shorts for my son in a size 2 (He is 14 months old). Anyways I am having a snafu with the hem. When I go to hem them the 2.5" they are extremely close to the crotch/leg seam (where the crotch and leg are connected) and when you got to hem them they pucker in that area because they are so close. Plus I would like him to have additional room in that area for his diaper. Is my best option to reduce the hem some by like 1/2"-1" so that it isn't so close?  I hope I didn't do something wrong. It all came together easy enough but then that stupid hem is driving me nuts. Also after measuring your child's waist how many inches do you reduce your elastic cut? I did my son's waist measurement minus 4" and they fit fine. It's just so hard because I would like them to fit in September when we go and it's hard to know how much he will grow. Thanks!!!



I will say I never do the 2.5 inches for a hem to me that is to much So I generally reduce it. Also as Teresa says there is a common mistake a lot of us have made where we have mixed up the top and bottom. If you post a picture we should be able to help.


----------



## smile5sunshine

teresajoy said:


> I know many people don't like appliques on felt, but I do. So, I would suggest appliqueing on felt (maybe on blue?) and then sewing it onto a white shirt for the Donald. I think a pink shirt for Daisy would be cute though.





cogero said:


> I am with Teresa on this one. I would do it on felt to make it pop on a white shirt. My reason is the other colors I would use Blue or Yellow would have to match exactly IMO.



See, this is EXACTLY why I hang out here! you all are GENIUSES!!!  Why didn't I think of doing that???   I don't have an embroidery machine (I just posted that image because it's what I'm going for), so I don't know if I'll be able to get it onto felt or not (can you iron felt?) but I'm SURE I could stick another contrasting cotton fabric under the Mickey head.  

Thanks so much!
Sunshine


----------



## teresajoy

zuzu310 said:


> I only have beginner to intermediate sewing skills so bear with me. LOL! I can try to post a pic later but right now I am having my car serviced.  When you say "the right sides together"? Do you mean front and back pieces? See this pattern is different than other ones I have messed with because the front and back pieces are just mirror images. In other shorts patterns, the back is slightly different to allow room for the bum but this one wasn't like that.



Chiara explained it a lot better than me! If you mix up the top from the bottom (so much easier than you'd think!) things won't come out right in the end. 



smile5sunshine said:


> See, this is EXACTLY why I hang out here! you all are GENIUSES!!!  Why didn't I think of doing that???   I don't have an embroidery machine (I just posted that image because it's what I'm going for), so I don't know if I'll be able to get it onto felt or not (can you iron felt?) but I'm SURE I could stick another contrasting cotton fabric under the Mickey head.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Sunshine



Glad we could help!! You can iron felt, I do it all the time.


----------



## zuzu310

Ok ladies this is my first time posting pics. Hopefully these show up.






My son modeling






Here they are compared to the pattern. I think I got top and bottom right but I wouldn't be entirely surprised if I didn't. I am pretty sure I double-checked before sewing because she has that little box that says don;t mix them up but who knows?






See how close that giant hem comes to the crotch.






The bunching around the crotch seam


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> I saw on your blog that Tori was back at the ER   and then you hadn't posted for a couple of days so I was a little worried -- glad to see you back
> 
> The pics from the Ride for Wishes are super (though I'd like BIGGER pictures!).  Tori looks soooo tiny next to her brothers.  I thought I had a skinny girl but Tori's as petite as they come.  She look great in the bandana



I thought the pics were pretty big! But I'll post from photobucket from now on!!

Tori is VERY tiny. The swimsuit she wore this weekend was 18 months and she is SEVEN! Her height is due to her NF..small stature is a side effect. Her weight is from the chemo! She used to have a big fat tummy but that is gone now.



VBAndrea said:


> This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:



I love these both! My husband plays baseball, so I always love baseball things, especially on little girls!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.



This is GORGEOUS!!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Thanks!  It wasn't  pattern, it was all done by measurements that Andrea shared with us a while back, and I think I used more blocks than she did because I wanted all the solid colors, plus the dot fabric to fill it out. And I rounded up to make it easy to cut to size...she had suggested increasing each row by 1.5 or 1.75, I started at 1.75 and went up a smidge from there.   The waistband row is 30 x 5", with 1.25 turned over for the elastic, that's a size I know fits my DD well.  Each tier has 12 blocks, all 5" wide, with increasing length to add the twirl factor.  The top row is 5 x5, row 2 is 5 x 9", row 3 is 5 x 16".  The ruffle is 5 x 22", pressed in half.  I would have preferred to make the ruffles a bit fuller, but I ran out of fabric.  But I don't think you can really tell.



Ok, I am horrible (HORRIBLE!) with math. Do you mean all the blocks longways are 5 inches, but then they vary in the length? So they turn into rectangles?



SallyfromDE said:


>



These are cute! They look like a lot of hard work so way to go!!!


----------



## mamommy

zuzu310 said:


> Ok ladies this is my first time posting pics. Hopefully these show up.
> 
> Here they are compared to the pattern. I think I got top and bottom right but I wouldn't be entirely surprised if I didn't. I am pretty sure I double-checked before sewing because she has that little box that says don;t mix them up but who knows?
> 
> See how close that giant hem comes to the crotch.
> 
> The bunching around the crotch seam



Your son is very cute! It looks like you put the shorts together correctly. Like someone else said, I never do a 3" hem on the easy fits. It's too big. You could easily trim off an inch or or so of fabric from the legs and make the hem narrower so that it lays better.


----------



## 4monkeys

Good news and Great news!!!


First, I changed the needle and thread on my machine... it worked fine. It must have been the bobbin I was using! almost done 2 pairs of shorts already.

Second~  AND BETTER... Embroidery machine is here!!  So far so good!

I did end up in the ER with Alli today, but she is feeling much better. So much for going back to school full time (she went back yesterday for the first time in 10 weeks).  

On to sewing!!


----------



## pyrxtc

zuzu310 said:


> Ok ladies this is my first time posting pics. Hopefully these show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son modeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are compared to the pattern. I think I got top and bottom right but I wouldn't be entirely surprised if I didn't. I am pretty sure I double-checked before sewing because she has that little box that says don;t mix them up but who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how close that giant hem comes to the crotch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bunching around the crotch seam



I think you got the top and bottom right but it almost looks like you sewed the wrong legs together like I did recently. The crotch look horrible an I realized the I sewed both back and both front together instead of one of each. It really changed how the crotch looked.

When they are on him, in that picture anyways, they don't look bad.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> It sure sounds like your afternoon will be busy.  I hope that the suture removal goes ok.  I remember when Meredith had to have her sutures removed.  It was awful!  I didn't realize that it would hurt her so much.  But her surgery was on her hand and the surgeon said it hurt to remove the sutures because there are so many nerve endings in the hand.  I was mad that they didn't numb her hand for it.
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of the piano tote.  It sounds like it is going to be super cute!
> 
> I am glad that you got the dress and I hope you are able to use it.  If not for the piano recital, then for something else.  I love the colors in the dress.  It wasn't the usual pink or purple that you always see.  I had two of them but I sold one at my spring yard sale.


I didn't know removing sutures from a hand was more painful.  Numbing it probably would have hurt worse though -- you get a terrible sting with the injection of the anesthesia.  Alexa just said a few "ow's" when the corpsman pulled on the sutures -- one was a bit embedded.  Nothing too bad though and we had great traffic so we even had time to look at shoes after the hospital, but picky Alexa didn't like any!  She wants heels and all I can find are jute wedges which does not work!

Agree -- love the color of the dress!  And Alexa has olive skin like your girls which looks really good with the dress.

Came back to add -- we just showed Alexa's piano teacher the dresses and she said either would be great and Alexa should pick -- she picked Alli's dress which is fine b/c that one won't fit her next year but your dress should still fit her next year -- it has a good two inches of chest room.  So this year you'll see pics with Alli's dress and next year it will be Meredith's.



SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.


Cute!  I have not seen those before.



smile5sunshine said:


> Hope the stuture removal goes well. My SIL lives in the Hampton area and traffic IS a complete nightmare there.  I cannot imagine having to deal with all of that on a regular basis as it's a giant pain when we are only visiting and don't actually have to be anywhere at a set time!
> 
> Glad that your DD is going back to the other teacher that you like better.
> 
> And I cannot believe that now YOUR machine is giving you issues too! FX that it's an easy fix and that Amy doesn't reinfect your machine with whatever is ailing hers! HA!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that looks like a very involved design!  Sorry you had such issues getting the placement right on them.  I think adding the bows (or something else to the top where the design should meet the neckline of the shirt) would be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now I have a QUESTION
> 
> I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine


Suture removal went well -- there were no bridge openings and the tunnel was not clogged   Parking wasn't even bad -- we were able to park on the third floor 

I removed the bobbin thing on my embroidery machine -- it was so easy to do -- no tools required.  I found lots of lint and stray threads in the colors of red, yellow, black and white.  No other colors -- I think Mickey was in my machine!  I had no bobbin issues today but it still squeaks periodically and I have no idea what to oil (if anything).

I like yellow and pink for the shirts.  I do like the idea of felt for a border but I've only tried it once and I found it to make the shirt stiff.  I prefer the applique right on the shirt but a lot of people really like felt -- just a matter of personal preference.  I can tell you it's way easier to applique on a flat piece of felt and then sew it on an item.



zuzu310 said:


> I need some help. I just finished the easy fit shorts for my son in a size 2 (He is 14 months old). Anyways I am having a snafu with the hem. When I go to hem them the 2.5" they are extremely close to the crotch/leg seam (where the crotch and leg are connected) and when you got to hem them they pucker in that area because they are so close. Plus I would like him to have additional room in that area for his diaper. Is my best option to reduce the hem some by like 1/2"-1" so that it isn't so close?  I hope I didn't do something wrong. It all came together easy enough but then that stupid hem is driving me nuts. Also after measuring your child's waist how many inches do you reduce your elastic cut? I did my son's waist measurement minus 4" and they fit fine. It's just so hard because I would like them to fit in September when we go and it's hard to know how much he will grow. Thanks!!!


I don't think you switched the waist from the legs.  But I never do a 2.5 inch hem.  No clue on the bunching in the crotch -- did you clip the seam and use a small seam allowance?



teresajoy said:


> For the skirt, do you do each strip (lengthwise) and then sew the strips together? Or do you sew them by tier? Just wondering which way is easiest!


I sew all the tiers then attach the tiers together starting with gathering the ruffle first -- I go from largest to smallest to make my last row of gathering the easiest.  Make sense or clear as mud?




Teamtori said:


> I thought the pics were pretty big! But I'll post from photobucket from now on!!
> 
> Tori is VERY tiny. The swimsuit she wore this weekend was 18 months and she is SEVEN! Her height is due to her NF..small stature is a side effect. Her weight is from the chemo! She used to have a big fat tummy but that is gone now.
> 
> Ok, I am horrible (HORRIBLE!) with math. Do you mean all the blocks longways are 5 inches, but then they vary in the length? So they turn into rectangles?


I figured the chemo had a part in the thinness -- my dd is pretty thin too though.  tori has always looked petite, but seeing her next to her brothers really shows it!

The rows are are 5 inches in height -- the width on the squares is what increases between each row so they can be gathered.



4monkeys said:


> Good news and Great news!!!
> 
> 
> First, I changed the needle and thread on my machine... it worked fine. It must have been the bobbin I was using! almost done 2 pairs of shorts already.
> 
> Second~  AND BETTER... Embroidery machine is here!!  So far so good!
> 
> I did end up in the ER with Alli today, but she is feeling much better. So much for going back to school full time (she went back yesterday for the first time in 10 weeks).
> 
> On to sewing!!


I just saw your e-mail as I was replying -- glad Alli is doing better now but what a scare!  I noticed on Saturday how she was unsteady when walking -- I think you even said something to her about it once and she denied it.    Feed that girl more ramen 

Yay and Yay!!!!  I cleaned out my bobbin on my embroidery machine and I think it's OK now -- but the machine still squeaks periodically   I will not take it in for a cleaning until after your trip.  I'll still help you with more shirts or whatever.  E-mail me with a list of everything you want done and we can divvy it up (but you get all Christopher's tiny shirts -- it will be good practice for you!).  Dh wants all of us to go fishing on Sunday, but otherwise I'll be around.

Must go work on my tote -- progress is slow because I wasn't happy with it and did more embroidery on it today (which means I spent more $$ on designs!).  Thankfully I already had Heather's music notes.


----------



## SallyfromDE

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now I have a QUESTION
> 
> I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



How about a red shirt. Or if you used white, could you use the white fabric and another color, or varigated thread? I don't know what the other one looks like, so I can't comment. 



camelotcats said:


> For centering, since you don't have a printer, most machines have a way to baste down the rectangular outline of the design, usually for if you need an overlayment or interfacing. Check your user manual on your machine.  I know on Vikings, it's a special button you push, but I don't remember on the other machines.  I'm sorry I'm not more help, but since my injury, I haven't been able to sew or embroider, and it's amazing how quickly you forget.



It's not so much centering it, as being able to tell how the necklace is going to stitch out on the shirt. That's why  a print out is helpful. You can see how close to the neckline you want to go. But I'll make them work as they are. It didn't help that I didn't really feel like doing them. I wanted them for a bday present (and it's a little kid and she'll never know how bad they are). I thought about doing some for myself when we go away, but I'll make sure I can print out the pictures for those.


----------



## TinkNH

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now I have a QUESTION
> 
> I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



My first thought was red for donald and pink for Daisy but not sure how I would like the red as more than an accent...so I like the felt idea or how about a light blue?



zuzu310 said:


> I need some help. I just finished the easy fit shorts for my son in a size 2 (He is 14 months old). Anyways I am having a snafu with the hem. When I go to hem them the 2.5" they are extremely close to the crotch/leg seam (where the crotch and leg are connected) and when you got to hem them they pucker in that area because they are so close. Plus I would like him to have additional room in that area for his diaper. Is my best option to reduce the hem some by like 1/2"-1" so that it isn't so close?  I hope I didn't do something wrong. It all came together easy enough but then that stupid hem is driving me nuts. Also after measuring your child's waist how many inches do you reduce your elastic cut? I did my son's waist measurement minus 4" and they fit fine. It's just so hard because I would like them to fit in September when we go and it's hard to know how much he will grow. Thanks!!!



I had the SAME issue with the first pair I made..the inseam was shorter than the hem....my 4 yr old is really thin and short legged, so when i folded the hem it went over the crotch.  I just trimmed the excess and made the hem 1.5 inches instead, still room if I want to let the hem down at some point, but eliminated the problem.
I did the same with the elastic and they fit but seem snug to me so next pair I am going to do his waist minus only 2 inches.  

They look adorable..your little man is so cute!!!


----------



## miprender

SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.



I checked out her website on FB. She has some cute designs. 



smile5sunshine said:


> I
> 
> Okay, now I have a QUESTION
> 
> I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



Those skirts are adorable.


[/QUOTE]My son modeling






Here they are compared to the pattern. I think I got top and bottom right but I wouldn't be entirely surprised if I didn't. I am pretty sure I double-checked before sewing because she has that little box that says don;t mix them up but who knows?






See how close that giant hem comes to the crotch.






The bunching around the crotch seam[/QUOTE]

Seems like when you sewed the crotch something went wrong but we have all done that before

Also I cheat with the hem. I sew the hem first before I even assemble any of the pieces


----------



## miprender

Down to only two more days to finish 

So can anyone guess where we are heading this day 

The outfit was to be for the launch until I put a tiny hole in the shirt. With no time to make another one DD is the lucky one who gets to wear it :lol:


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

VBAndrea said:


> You can also do zig zag over dental floss -- my periodontist always gives out a huge roll of icky floss so I save his for the occasion!   I've never used a petti for dd -- I guarantee she wouldn't wear one and would complain it itched all the time.  The skirts are full enough without on anyway, but they sure look cute with one




I'm  at the yucky floss comment, because I'm a dental hygienist, and I know what you mean, I only give out the good stuff!  We've got the yucky stuff because that's what the Dr prefers, but you won't find it in my room, or in the care packages I send home with my patients. 

I've vetoed the petti, I know she will want it off before we're in the park for an hour.  And yes, she  to make it twirl!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Down to only two more days to finish
> 
> So can anyone guess where we are heading this day
> 
> The outfit was to be for the launch until I put a tiny hole in the shirt. With no time to make another one DD is the lucky one who gets to wear it :lol:


Love the DHS set!  Then again, I love everything you've done so far!  You must spend a lot of time on the appliques -- you do ones with soooooo much detail!  They look great though!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I'm  at the yucky floss comment, because I'm a dental hygienist, and I know what you mean, I only give out the good stuff!  We've got the yucky stuff because that's what the Dr prefers, but you won't find it in my room, or in the care packages I send home with my patients.
> 
> I've vetoed the petti, I know she will want it off before we're in the park for an hour.  And yes, she  to make it twirl!!!


 Had no clue you were a hygienist!  Yep, they tell me to use dental tape (which I do and highly prefer it) and then in my goodie bag I get a 500 yd roll of this thin icky stuff -- perfect for sewing!


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> For the tote I wanted to make the pocket piano keys all around.  I saw an on line tut, but they were hand sewn and I was hoping I could finagle the rectangle on my embroidery machine but it wouldn't reduce to the right dimensions.  There was no way I was going to do 40 rectangles by hand.  So plan B was I found an on line applique for a set of piano keys -- I did two sets on one pocket and then on the other side I put some of Heather's music notes.  It will still be cute, but not exactly what I was hoping for.  All I did yesterday was cut fabric and applique the pockets.  And today I have to take dd to the hospital to have her sutures removed which sounds very simple but travel time and wait time will make this an all afternoon event.  I will pick her up from school at 1130 for a 1315 appt and hope to get done and back to school by 1530 to pick up ds -- I have to go over a draw bridge and through a tunnel to get to the hospital and then sometimes it takes 20-30 minutes to find a parking spot in the garage (I am NOT exaggerating).  Traffic going home will be a royal mess if we don't get out of there before 2:30pm b/c there is a ship yard near there that has the same shifts as the hospital.
> 
> DD's teacher is NOT an awful teacher -- it's more so her personality getting on my nerves.  She is very young and an overly excessive braggart!  Her constant boasting is what is killing me -- she even started off her monthly news letter gloating   And my dd is a bit of a show-off at times as well and I fear seeing her teacher like this will only make dd worse.  Thankfully only two more weeks of school and next year we transfer back to the other campus so dd goes back to having a teacher she's had twice before that we LOVE!  REally crappy thing is dd started the year with an awesome teacher, but after about one to two months she became pg and was put on bedrest so we lost her.



The tote sounds great. I can't wait to see a picture of it. I hope the suture removal wasn't too bad. It's a good thing that you will get the teacher that you both like next year.



SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.



I like the designs!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I just wanted to post that My Boyfriend works at a Walmart that just got back their fabric section and he came home with pics of Disney fabrics that were in the store to show me what they had, and I said yes I need them all HAHAHAHA. I love that Man



Cool!



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now I have a QUESTION
> 
> I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



I would suggest going with a yellow and a pink shirt.



zuzu310 said:


> Ok ladies this is my first time posting pics. Hopefully these show up.
> 
> My son modeling



It looks like you had the pattern pieces lined up correctly, so I would make the hem shorter.



4monkeys said:


> Good news and Great news!!!
> 
> 
> First, I changed the needle and thread on my machine... it worked fine. It must have been the bobbin I was using! almost done 2 pairs of shorts already.
> 
> Second~  AND BETTER... Embroidery machine is here!!  So far so good!
> 
> I did end up in the ER with Alli today, but she is feeling much better. So much for going back to school full time (she went back yesterday for the first time in 10 weeks).
> 
> On to sewing!!



So sorry to hear that Alli was in the ER. I am glad to hear that your sewing world is looking up though.



miprender said:


> Down to only two more days to finish
> 
> So can anyone guess where we are heading this day
> 
> The outfit was to be for the launch until I put a tiny hole in the shirt. With no time to make another one DD is the lucky one who gets to wear it :lol:



Wow! Those outfits look great!


----------



## zuzu310

TinkNH said:


> My first thought was red for donald and pink for Daisy but not sure how I would like the red as more than an accent...so I like the felt idea or how about a light blue?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the SAME issue with the first pair I made..the inseam was shorter than the hem....my 4 yr old is really thin and short legged, so when i folded the hem it went over the crotch.  I just trimmed the excess and made the hem 1.5 inches instead, still room if I want to let the hem down at some point, but eliminated the problem.
> I did the same with the elastic and they fit but seem snug to me so next pair I am going to do his waist minus only 2 inches.
> 
> They look adorable..your little man is so cute!!!



Bleive me, my son is quite the ham.  Glad to know that someone else had this problem. After looking at it more closely the bunching was caused by the hem overlapping the crotch seam slightly. So I will cut off the excess tonight and only hem about 1-1.5 inches. Yeah the elastic seems a little snug so I think I will only do 2-3 inches next time. Hope I can get these cranked out. I have lots of cute fabric to work with for our trip and some skirts to make for myself. Thanks for everyone's help!!!!


----------



## zuzu310

So I fixed the shorts tonight and here are my final products. I had the skirt done for Memorial Day but couldn't get baby's shorts done so we will wear them on the 4th of July and these will be our Epcot outfits.






My skirt with pockets!






Baby's shorts...His shorts are made with the same fabric on the stripe of my skirt





Closeup of the skirt


----------



## teresajoy

4monkeys said:


> Good news and Great news!!!
> 
> 
> First, I changed the needle and thread on my machine... it worked fine. It must have been the bobbin I was using! almost done 2 pairs of shorts already.
> 
> Second~  AND BETTER... Embroidery machine is here!!  So far so good!
> 
> I did end up in the ER with Alli today, but she is feeling much better. So much for going back to school full time (she went back yesterday for the first time in 10 weeks).
> 
> On to sewing!!



YAY!!!! about your machines!!!! 

I'm so sorry about Alli though. 





VBAndrea said:


> I sew all the tiers then attach the tiers together starting with gathering the ruffle first -- I go from largest to smallest to make my last row of gathering the easiest.  Make sense or clear as mud?



Yes! That does make sense, thank you!!!

When I had stitches in my hand (along my wrists from carpal tunnel surgery) it didn't hurt at all to take them out.  Of course, that area is still numb on my wrists 20 years later. 



miprender said:


> Down to only two more days to finish
> 
> So can anyone guess where we are heading this day
> 
> The outfit was to be for the launch until I put a tiny hole in the shirt. With no time to make another one DD is the lucky one who gets to wear it :lol:



FABUOUS outfits!!! You guys are going to get lots of attention!




VBAndrea said:


> Had no clue you were a hygienist!  Yep, they tell me to use dental tape (which I do and highly prefer it) and then in my goodie bag I get a 500 yd roll of this thin icky stuff -- perfect for sewing!



See, they probably know you use it for sewing and are trying to be nice by gi giving it to you! 





zuzu310 said:


> So I fixed the shorts tonight and here are my final products. I had the skirt done for Memorial Day but couldn't get baby's shorts done so we will wear them on the 4th of July and these will be our Epcot outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt with pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby's shorts...His shorts are made with the same fabric on the stripe of my skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the skirt



You look so cute!!! And, I love the pockets in the skirt! Arminda has requested that I make her a bunch of skirts with pockets!


----------



## nannye

GRRR okay need some advice maybe on what we couldn have done wrong, errrr what my mom could have done wrong.   She made Carla C's Precious Dress Pattern for the 18 inch doll. She followed the pattern instructions to a T, had all the right pattern pieces etc... gets it done and it doesn't fit the AG doll. We couldn't get it over her bottom! It's way too small! Any ideas on what went wrong?

I am starting my first dress tomorrow! Well that is if we get the doll figured out.


----------



## TwinMamaTastic

I am BRAND new to sewing and embroidering. I just bought the Brother SE400 machine and am getting ready to break it in. 

My twins will be turning 2 the end of July. I am doing a Dr. Seuss Thing 1, Thing 2 theme (Is this thread for Disney only? Im sorry if it is!)

I am planning on making them matching hats, and shorts and a skirt (I have a boy and girl) with matching shirts. Maybe a matching shirt for hubby and I if I can convince him to wear it!

Now, here are my questions for all of you creative ones (I seriously lack imagination!)...

I want to make the favors. The kids will range from age 1-6. 

I was thinking of 

1.) Crayon rolls, Car rolls, or both so the kids can pick which they want. Im not sure if giving them an option will open it up for fighting though. 
2.) Making medium sized bags for them and putting some bubbles and other trinkets in there. I know some of the Dads wont want their boys to carry around a "purse" though, and I dont want any of the kids to be left out
3.) Any options you all can suggest.....?? 

Id like to try to keep the cost around $3-$5 per favor. 

AND.... If you have any cute party ideas, feel free to share! Im making the invites with the Cricut. Its going to be a fishbowl with the directions inside, and a red fish and blue fish swimming at the top. Im so excited!!

 (I did the min 3 bananas, LOL!)


----------



## teresajoy

nannye said:


> GRRR okay need some advice maybe on what we couldn have done wrong, errrr what my mom could have done wrong.   She made Carla C's Precious Dress Pattern for the 18 inch doll. She followed the pattern instructions to a T, had all the right pattern pieces etc... gets it done and it doesn't fit the AG doll. We couldn't get it over her bottom! It's way too small! Any ideas on what went wrong?
> 
> I am starting my first dress tomorrow! Well that is if we get the doll figured out.




What size seam allowance did she use? 
Did she measure the test square on the pattern pieces to make sure they printed out at the right size?
Did you try going the other way with the dress? Over the doll's head?


----------



## nannye

teresajoy said:


> What size seam allowance did she use?
> Did she measure the test square on the pattern pieces to make sure they printed out at the right size?
> Did you try going the other way with the dress? Over the doll's head?



yes we measured the square to be sure. I'm not sure of the seam allowance she used, I'll have to check, but it looked pretty tiny. We did try going over the dolls head (nope  )


----------



## nannye

I've spent all night searching on Ebay and Etsy looking for canadian Flag Mickey heads. Preferably iron on patches or whatever so I can make t-shirts for V and I for our Epcot day. I am at a loss, either I am coming up with the wrong search terms or what I can find anything else but. Does anyone have a recommendation of where else to look? 

Thanks TIA
Erin


----------



## teresajoy

nannye said:


> I've spent all night searching on Ebay and Etsy looking for canadian Flag Mickey heads. Preferably iron on patches or whatever so I can make t-shirts for V and I for our Epcot day. I am at a loss, either I am coming up with the wrong search terms or what I can find anything else but. Does anyone have a recommendation of where else to look?
> 
> Thanks TIA
> Erin





nannye said:


> yes we measured the square to be sure. I'm not sure of the seam allowance she used, I'll have to check, but it looked pretty tiny. We did try going over the dolls head (nope  )



I've never actually made the dolly version, but I do have one that Carla made for my girls and it fits them really well. 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## teresajoy

nannye said:


> yes we measured the square to be sure. I'm not sure of the seam allowance she used, I'll have to check, but it looked pretty tiny. We did try going over the dolls head (nope  )


I just printed out my pattern and measured it and then measured Arminda's Josefina. The pattern measured out to 14" around and Josefina's posterior measured 12", which would seem like plenty of room to get on. What is yours measuring either across (7") or around (14") ?


----------



## VBAndrea

Not the best pictures, but these are the totes I have been working on recently:

For DD's teacher -- I originally bought the exterior fabric on clearance at Joann's to make dd a pillow case dress.  Still never tried a pillow case dress.  Anywhoo, this teacher went to Kenya on a missionary trip last year and talks about it a lot (as in over and over and over and over and over...keep inserting loads of overs.....again) and the fabric kind of appeared like the colors I saw when saw when there (see, I've been to Kenya too but I don't talk about it incessantly).  This teacher has honestly become so annoying with her personality that I'm tempted to keep the bag, but anyway, here it is:








This bag is for ds's teacher.  She is awesome -- very hard which ds doesn't so much care for but teaches in a very unique way -- doens't teach by text books and provides tons of hands experiences (she will not be back next year -- she is staying home with her baby).  I really didn't mean for the colors to be so "fall" (as in the season) but I wanted to use fabrics I had on hand:








And this is for DD's piano teacher -- we love her.  She also teaches music at a local grade school.  This bag didn't turn out like I wanted to -- my goal was to make my own piano keys all around the pockets but my choices were to hand applique them (no tanks, would have been too many keys) or reduce the size of the rectangle my machine came with -- it wouldn't reduce to the proper size.  So plan B:  but the keyboard applique and use music notes of Heather's that I had already purchased for another project.  I likewise didn't want to applique on the black fabric (which has treble clefs all over which I thought were non-directional and after cutting found out they were non directional in two dimensions, not four ) but it looked empty so I added some of Heather's fill notes and one other design I had to buy:  













Piano teacher also didn't get two complete rows of interior pockets b/c I ran out of fabric.   I made all bags extra large so they can put ring binders in them and still snap them closed.  The only bag I had to buy things for was the piano teacher -- ran out of decorbond, had to buy the lining fabric and the other appliques.  This saves me the $$$ I normally spend on AmEx gift cards at the end of the year and $ is tight this summer.


----------



## VBAndrea

zuzu310 said:


> So I fixed the shorts tonight and here are my final products. I had the skirt done for Memorial Day but couldn't get baby's shorts done so we will wear them on the 4th of July and these will be our Epcot outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt with pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby's shorts...His shorts are made with the same fabric on the stripe of my skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the skirt


They all turned out fabulous!  I love that you made pockets for your skirt!  Did you use a pattern or just make up the pockets on your own?



nannye said:


> GRRR okay need some advice maybe on what we couldn have done wrong, errrr what my mom could have done wrong.   She made Carla C's Precious Dress Pattern for the 18 inch doll. She followed the pattern instructions to a T, had all the right pattern pieces etc... gets it done and it doesn't fit the AG doll. We couldn't get it over her bottom! It's way too small! Any ideas on what went wrong?
> 
> I am starting my first dress tomorrow! Well that is if we get the doll figured out.


My guess would have been printing the pattern incorrectly but I see you said you measured it.  I don't have that pattern but everything else I've made of hers that was for AG dolls fits great (better than the way the real AG doll clothes fit).  I did buy some preprinted fabrics at Walmart (clearance $1) with doll outfits that are supposed to fit 18 inch dolls and they are way too small -- and I bought 4 sheets so it was a waste of $4!



TwinMamaTastic said:


> I am BRAND new to sewing and embroidering. I just bought the Brother SE400 machine and am getting ready to break it in.
> 
> My twins will be turning 2 the end of July. I am doing a Dr. Seuss Thing 1, Thing 2 theme (Is this thread for Disney only? Im sorry if it is!)
> 
> I am planning on making them matching hats, and shorts and a skirt (I have a boy and girl) with matching shirts. Maybe a matching shirt for hubby and I if I can convince him to wear it!
> 
> Now, here are my questions for all of you creative ones (I seriously lack imagination!)...
> 
> I want to make the favors. The kids will range from age 1-6.
> 
> I was thinking of
> 
> 1.) Crayon rolls, Car rolls, or both so the kids can pick which they want. Im not sure if giving them an option will open it up for fighting though.
> 2.) Making medium sized bags for them and putting some bubbles and other trinkets in there. I know some of the Dads wont want their boys to carry around a "purse" though, and I dont want any of the kids to be left out
> 3.) Any options you all can suggest.....??
> 
> Id like to try to keep the cost around $3-$5 per favor.
> 
> AND.... If you have any cute party ideas, feel free to share! Im making the invites with the Cricut. Its going to be a fishbowl with the directions inside, and a red fish and blue fish swimming at the top. Im so excited!!
> 
> (I did the min 3 bananas, LOL!)


I think if you make either a crayon roll or artist portfolio for each child that would be enough.  Add in the crayons and a small pad of paper.  I am one who prefers to give one decent gift than a goodie bag full of junk -- for example, I did a camping sleepover for ds's last birthday and each child got a n embroidered t-shirt and a decent flashlight (small one, but good one -- about $4 each).  That was it.  No bag of junk.  You will also find that Suess fabric is expensive, so my adice would be to just do an artist protfolio with Suess fabric on the outside and something coordinating on the inside:
http://sycamorestirrings.blogspot.com/2010/06/coloring-travel-pack.html

And we show photos of _*everything*_ we make on here - Disney or not!



nannye said:


> I've spent all night searching on Ebay and Etsy looking for canadian Flag Mickey heads. Preferably iron on patches or whatever so I can make t-shirts for V and I for our Epcot day. I am at a loss, either I am coming up with the wrong search terms or what I can find anything else but. Does anyone have a recommendation of where else to look?
> 
> Thanks TIA
> Erin


Try contacting Tricia -- I am almost positive she will make them for you and sell them to you.  I don't know her shop name, but she posts on here from time to time.


----------



## dianemom2

SallyfromDE said:


>


Sally I saw your posted these on FB too.  How about doing the embroidery onto felt and then sewing them exactly where you want them on the shirts?  If you use yellow felt, maybe it will look like gold on the necklace.  Or you could use felt that coordinated with the shirt so that it doesn't stand out much at all.



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now I have a QUESTION
> 
> I made the fab five themed skirts and I need to work on the shirts to go with them. WHAT COLOR SHIRTS should I get for the two skirts pictured below if I want to use the applique design shown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Mickey head needs to have a white background it won't work on a white shirt (or will it?). I thought about maybe yellow, or possibly a pink one for the Daisy one. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine


I like the idea of a red shirt and a pink shirt.  I think they would look great with your skirts.



miprender said:


> Down to only two more days to finish
> 
> So can anyone guess where we are heading this day


Another fabulous  set for your vacation!  You are going to get some great pictures of your family in all your wonderful outfits.



zuzu310 said:


> My skirt with pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby's shorts...His shorts are made with the same fabric on the stripe of my skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the skirt


The skirt and the shorts look terrific.  I also never do such a large hem on the easy fit pants or shorts.  I always just do a regular sized hem on them.



TwinMamaTastic said:


> My twins will be turning 2 the end of July. I am doing a Dr. Seuss Thing 1, Thing 2 theme (Is this thread for Disney only? Im sorry if it is!)
> 
> I am planning on making them matching hats, and shorts and a skirt (I have a boy and girl) with matching shirts. Maybe a matching shirt for hubby and I if I can convince him to wear it!
> 
> Now, here are my questions for all of you creative ones (I seriously lack imagination!)...
> 
> I want to make the favors. The kids will range from age 1-6.
> 
> I was thinking of
> 
> 1.) Crayon rolls, Car rolls, or both so the kids can pick which they want. Im not sure if giving them an option will open it up for fighting though.
> 2.) Making medium sized bags for them and putting some bubbles and other trinkets in there. I know some of the Dads wont want their boys to carry around a "purse" though, and I dont want any of the kids to be left out
> 3.) Any options you all can suggest.....??


Welcome to the group!  We like to discuss all sewing, not just Disney.  Although we all love Disney best.  I like the idea of the crayon rolls for the party favors.  I don't think I would give the kids a choice because it will lead to issues.  I think I'd do crayon rolls and little pad of paper or coloring book.  Tie them together with some ribbon and you have a snazzy goodie bag item.

I agree with Andrea about hating junk from a lot of goodie bags.  I am so relieved that now that the kids are older they don't do them as often.  We just did Meredith's birthday party over the weekend and we gave each girl a towel for the pool as her goodie bag item.



VBAndrea said:


> Not the best pictures, but these are the totes I have been working on recently:


Andrea those look super!  Is that the Aviolo (spelling????) tote?  I have thought about buying that pattern but haven't done so yet.  I love how you did the piano teacher's tote with all the embroidery.  I think all the teachers will love the gifts.  I did totes for the kids teachers a few years ago but I just decorated some purchased canvas totes.  These are so special!  And how great that you were able to make them with mostly what you already had.

When did you go to Kenya?  Did you do a safari?  Going to Africa is at the very top of my list of places we'd like to go on a vacation.  I've been saving up our frequent flyer miles for a couple of years now, hoping that I will eventually get enough to cover the airfare.


----------



## SallyfromDE

dianemom2 said:


> Sally I saw your posted these on FB too.  How about doing the embroidery onto felt and then sewing them exactly where you want them on the shirts?  If you use yellow felt, maybe it will look like gold on the necklace.  Or you could use felt that coordinated with the shirt so that it doesn't stand out much at all.



Thanks for the tip. It is something to think on. I do want to try the printed picture of the design to see how that works.


----------



## zuzu310

VBAndrea said:


> They all turned out fabulous!  I love that you made pockets for your skirt!  Did you use a pattern or just make up the pockets on your own?



No I use a really easy free tutorial from here (http://punkinpattern.blogspot.com/2012/05/easy-peasy-skirt-with-pockets.html) and she has pocket patterns to print out. I love these skirts because you can make them any length you want. I'm so short that a lot of skirts are too long.


----------



## nannye

teresajoy said:


> I just printed out my pattern and measured it and then measured Arminda's Josefina. The pattern measured out to 14" around and Josefina's posterior measured 12", which would seem like plenty of room to get on. What is yours measuring either across (7") or around (14") ?



Do you usually put the dresses on over the dolls head or feet first? 

After another conversation with my mother, she says she was having trouble with the pattern, so she followed it, BUT did some things her own way too.   so I'm guessing this is where the problem came in, although she doesn't see how. In any case she took it apart already.



VBAndrea said:


> My guess would have been printing the pattern incorrectly but I see you said you measured it.  I don't have that pattern but everything else I've made of hers that was for AG dolls fits great (better than the way the real AG doll clothes fit).  I did buy some preprinted fabrics at Walmart (clearance $1) with doll outfits that are supposed to fit 18 inch dolls and they are way too small -- and I bought 4 sheets so it was a waste of $4!
> 
> 
> And we show photos of _*everything*_ we make on here - Disney or not!
> 
> 
> Try contacting Tricia -- I am almost positive she will make them for you and sell them to you.  I don't know her shop name, but she posts on here from time to time.



Thanks I had someone on DIS contact me so I'll start with them and see!
Thanks
Erin


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> Not the best pictures, but these are the totes I have been working on recently:


Andrea, these look wonderful!!




zuzu310 said:


> No I use a really easy free tutorial from here (http://punkinpattern.blogspot.com/2012/05/easy-peasy-skirt-with-pockets.html) and she has pocket patterns to print out. I love these skirts because you can make them any length you want. I'm so short that a lot of skirts are too long.



Thanks for the link!



nannye said:


> Do you usually put the dresses on over the dolls head or feet first?
> 
> After another conversation with my mother, she says she was having trouble with the pattern, so she followed it, BUT did some things her own way too.   so I'm guessing this is where the problem came in, although she doesn't see how. In any case she took it apart already.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I had someone on DIS contact me so I'll start with them and see!
> Thanks
> Erin



I just asked Arminda, and she says they always pull them up over their legs. I've really never heard of anyone having problems with this pattern fitting.


----------



## nannye

We JUST figured out the problem with the Precious Dress Doll Pattern!! 
I printed the pattern all at one time including the pattern pieces for the 15 and 18 inch doll and made sure they were printed to scale. 

 The reason the dress doesn't fit is because I asssume the pattern pieces are mislabled. 

 The pieces labled for the 15 inch doll are BIGGER than those labled for the 18 inch doll. So essentially, my mom made the wrong pattern. Not at all her fault, but she isn't a great seamstress and it took days and a lot of work to make the wrong pattern 

She has cut out the pieces labled for the 15 inch doll and will try again. 
Erin
Teresa are your pattern pieces for the 15 inch doll bigger than the 18 inch doll? Maybe I'm wrong, but seems odd that the 15 inch doll pices would be bigger than the 18 inch.


----------



## TinkNH

nannye said:


> We JUST figured out the problem with the Precious Dress Doll Pattern!!
> I printed the pattern all at one time including the pattern pieces for the 15 and 18 inch doll and made sure they were printed to scale.
> 
> The reason the dress doesn't fit is because I asssume the pattern pieces are mislabled.
> 
> The pieces labled for the 15 inch doll are BIGGER than those labled for the 18 inch doll. So essentially, my mom made the wrong pattern. Not at all her fault, but she isn't a great seamstress and it took days and a lot of work to make the wrong pattern
> 
> She has cut out the pieces labled for the 15 inch doll and will try again.
> Erin
> Teresa are your pattern pieces for the 15 inch doll bigger than the 18 inch doll? Maybe I'm wrong, but seems odd that the 15 inch doll pices would be bigger than the 18 inch.



Looking at my daughters AG dolls..the 15 inch one is wider than the 18..but shorter.  Her 18 inch doll can wear the 15 in doll's clothes but not really the other way around, so that might not be the problem.


----------



## VBAndrea

First, thank you all for the kind compliments on the shirts, skirt and totes I recently posted   Hmmm, what to sew next 




dianemom2 said:


> Andrea those look super!  Is that the Aviolo (spelling????) tote?  I have thought about buying that pattern but haven't done so yet.  I love how you did the piano teacher's tote with all the embroidery.  I think all the teachers will love the gifts.  I did totes for the kids teachers a few years ago but I just decorated some purchased canvas totes.  These are so special!  And how great that you were able to make them with mostly what you already had.
> 
> When did you go to Kenya?  Did you do a safari?  Going to Africa is at the very top of my list of places we'd like to go on a vacation.  I've been saving up our frequent flyer miles for a couple of years now, hoping that I will eventually get enough to cover the airfare.


Yes, that's the Aivilo (and I'm not sure if I spelled it right but I know you didn't ) .  I make a few modifications to it.  Honestly, I think some of the free on line tuts are probably about the same.  It's very similar to this bag:
http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/projects-ideas/bags-pillows/free-bag-patterns_ss_a.html 
(#4 in case the link doesn't take you right there)
Only exception visibly is the straps and I'm not sure how the lining is constructed on the tut I posted as I never made it.  On the Aivilo I make my lining large and fold the edge over so it peeks out the top.  I also add padding to the straps and always adjust the sizes of the bags I make.  

Went to Africa for a month when I was in my 20's, working full time and living at home with my parents paying $0 in rent   I could never afford to go now!  I went with a coworker.  We did two weeks in Kenya on safari, 1 week in Egypt and 1 week in Morocco.  Kenya was by far my favorite and I definitely dream of going back some day.  My sister did a safari trip in Southern Africa and it seemed really nice as well, but I still prefer my experience in Kenya.  I am a huge animal lover and really loved seeing them in their natural habitats.  We even saw a kill (two cheetahs vs. wildebeest) which is very rare to see -- our driver had been doing his job for over 10 years and it was only the third kill he had seen.  Promise if you go you'll sneak me in your suitcase!



zuzu310 said:


> No I use a really easy free tutorial from here (http://punkinpattern.blogspot.com/2012/05/easy-peasy-skirt-with-pockets.html) and she has pocket patterns to print out. I love these skirts because you can make them any length you want. I'm so short that a lot of skirts are too long.


Thank you!  I figured worse case scenario I could trace some pockets I have, but having a tut/pattern is so much easier.  Hmm, maybe making a skirt for myself should be my next project.  I really want to make a wrap skirt with some fabric I bolt last year.  I never sew for myself.



TinkNH said:


> Looking at my daughters AG dolls..the 15 inch one is wider than the 18..but shorter.  Her 18 inch doll can wear the 15 in doll's clothes but not really the other way around, so that might not be the problem.


Oh dear!  I see what you are saying.  I made a SS and portrait peasant for a friends bitty baby so I hope they fit her doll OK -- she never said they didn't, but I don't think most people would comment about it if they didn't work.  I know they work for the 18 doll.


----------



## nannye

TinkNH said:


> Looking at my daughters AG dolls..the 15 inch one is wider than the 18..but shorter.  Her 18 inch doll can wear the 15 in doll's clothes but not really the other way around, so that might not be the problem.



Hmmm that would make sense. I've never seen a Bitty Baby to know. I'm guessing she justdid something wrong. I don't know. We're going to remake the pattern and see.


----------



## macleod1979

My grandmother thanks you all. She loves the pattern ideas


----------



## PrincessMickey

Teamtori said:


> Hi all! Finally read through everything I missed while I was gone!!
> 
> Thursday after chemo Tori got very sick again and had to go back to the ER. She had a 104 temperature and her blood pressure got very low. It was really scary. Then I had to miss work on Friday again. At this point it is not even worth me working most of the time between what I am paying for Tori's care during the day. It is frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, by Friday afternoon she was much better and we got to go to the Ride for Wishes, so I wanted to show you how the final outfit turned out!
> 
> First, here are 3 of my 4 kiddos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Tori in her outfit and the boys in their Big Bro shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good view of the whole outfit...I'm thankful you guys thought up the idea of the head scarf! It really pulled the outfit together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's Next Top Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of compliments on the outfits which was neat!!



Sorry to hear about Tori getting sick. She looks great in her outfit though!!



VBAndrea said:


> This is the Unicorn t my dd requested in Rainbow (done on a $2 ON tank):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the outfit I made her to wear to the baseball game -- the skirt turned out longer than I wanted, but it will last year a couple of years this way!  And yes, she picked out her coordinating footwear all on her own despite me wanting it make her rag flip flops to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS, sister's boyfriend's grandson and DD at the game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to take pics of the teacher's totes.  I'm in the middle of appliqueing the piano teacher's now (had to go with plan B b/c plan A did not work out) and I'm getting more annoyed with dd's teacher every day that I'm contemplating keeping her tote!



Looks great, love the baseball outfits. I wish they made more baseball fabrics, like the team prints like you can get for NFL teams.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've already shown this on Facebook, but know everyone doesn't do FB, so I thought I'd post it again here.  I especially want to thank Andrea for sharing her twirl skirt math, this is what I did with it!  The first pic is just so I could try out the waist elastic, the skirt isn't done yet, but she looked so cute, I took a pic...she had to run and get her matching shirt for the full effect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed skirt, without the kid in the middle.



Love the skirt, it is gorgeous!!



PurpleEars said:


> That's funny because DH and I have been talking about going to Colorado, hike there, and drive around to Arches National Park and Mesa Verde National Park (and whatever else was on our wishlist). I have heard lots of good things about the West Coast Trail, I hope to go there some day.



That is funny. If you ever make it down here let me know. There are some great hikes, day hikes or longer. Mesa Verde is neat to see. In addition to Arches there is Bryce Canyon, not quite as crowded as Arches but just as nice. From there you are not too far from the Grand Canyon. My dad had me hiking the Grand Canyon when I was 7. There is also Havasupi which is close to the Grand Canyon, much different experience though. There are natural waterfalls and pools at the bottom so you can go swimming!



SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace. I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.



Those are cute designs, I would even wear those myself!



4monkeys said:


> Good news and Great news!!!
> 
> 
> First, I changed the needle and thread on my machine... it worked fine. It must have been the bobbin I was using! almost done 2 pairs of shorts already.
> 
> Second~  AND BETTER... Embroidery machine is here!!  So far so good!
> 
> I did end up in the ER with Alli today, but she is feeling much better. So much for going back to school full time (she went back yesterday for the first time in 10 weeks).
> 
> On to sewing!!



Sorry to hear about Alli, great news about the machines though!



miprender said:


> Down to only two more days to finish
> 
> So can anyone guess where we are heading this day
> 
> The outfit was to be for the launch until I put a tiny hole in the shirt. With no time to make another one DD is the lucky one who gets to wear it



Love these, you have been working hard but the payoff will be great with all the great photo ops!



VBAndrea said:


> Not the best pictures, but these are the totes I have been working on recently:
> 
> For DD's teacher -- I originally bought the exterior fabric on clearance at Joann's to make dd a pillow case dress.  Still never tried a pillow case dress.  Anywhoo, this teacher went to Kenya on a missionary trip last year and talks about it a lot (as in over and over and over and over and over...keep inserting loads of overs.....again) and the fabric kind of appeared like the colors I saw when saw when there (see, I've been to Kenya too but I don't talk about it incessantly).  This teacher has honestly become so annoying with her personality that I'm tempted to keep the bag, but anyway, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is for ds's teacher.  She is awesome -- very hard which ds doesn't so much care for but teaches in a very unique way -- doens't teach by text books and provides tons of hands experiences (she will not be back next year -- she is staying home with her baby).  I really didn't mean for the colors to be so "fall" (as in the season) but I wanted to use fabrics I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is for DD's piano teacher -- we love her.  She also teaches music at a local grade school.  This bag didn't turn out like I wanted to -- my goal was to make my own piano keys all around the pockets but my choices were to hand applique them (no tanks, would have been too many keys) or reduce the size of the rectangle my machine came with -- it wouldn't reduce to the proper size.  So plan B:  but the keyboard applique and use music notes of Heather's that I had already purchased for another project.  I likewise didn't want to applique on the black fabric (which has treble clefs all over which I thought were non-directional and after cutting found out they were non directional in two dimensions, not four ) but it looked empty so I added some of Heather's fill notes and one other design I had to buy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano teacher also didn't get two complete rows of interior pockets b/c I ran out of fabric.   I made all bags extra large so they can put ring binders in them and still snap them closed.  The only bag I had to buy things for was the piano teacher -- ran out of decorbond, had to buy the lining fabric and the other appliques.  This saves me the $$$ I normally spend on AmEx gift cards at the end of the year and $ is tight this summer.



Love the totes, I think the music one is my favorite.



VBAndrea said:


> Went to Africa for a month when I was in my 20's, working full time and living at home with my parents paying $0 in rent   I could never afford to go now!  I went with a coworker.  We did two weeks in Kenya on safari, 1 week in Egypt and 1 week in Morocco.  Kenya was by far my favorite and I definitely dream of going back some day.  My sister did a safari trip in Southern Africa and it seemed really nice as well, but I still prefer my experience in Kenya.  I am a huge animal lover and really loved seeing them in their natural habitats.  We even saw a kill (two cheetahs vs. wildebeest) which is very rare to see -- our driver had been doing his job for over 10 years and it was only the third kill he had seen.  Promise if you go you'll sneak me in your suitcase!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I figured worse case scenario I could trace some pockets I have, but having a tut/pattern is so much easier.  Hmm, maybe making a skirt for myself should be my next project.  I really want to make a wrap skirt with some fabric I bolt last year.  I never sew for myself.



I think you should sew something for yourself. The more I sew for myself the more I am enjoying it and the more things I want to make.

My parents live in Africa 10 months out of the year. My dad teaches at a school out there. They love it, someday I would love to go visit them. They are actually coming home later today. They plan to stay here until January this time. My mom is having surgery and will need the time for recovery but I'm sure by tomorrow they will be itching to go back, well after they have a few good restaurant meals they will want to go back.


----------



## Teamtori

My computer is acting weird, but I wanted to say I love the outfits for Hollywood Studios, I love the skirt and matching 4th of July outfit (I want to try to make some clothes for myself one of these days!) and the bags are GREAT! You all inspire me so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericalynn1979

SallyfromDE said:


> I have to show you these cute tshirts, although I am super embroidery challenged in doing them. Of course, not doing placement to directions could be a problem  You print out the picture for placement, but I don't have printer right now, so I tried to improvise.
> 
> Cinderella gave me fits, I broke 6 needles and can't begin to count how many times the thread broke. I finally remembered that on my last project I wanted to try a prewound bobbin. I finished the shirt anyway as a tester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow was the second one. I should have given up while I was ahead. The neck line is crooked and I had the interfacine off a couple of times trying to get it straight. Anyway, it is way off center and the neck makes it look even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I finally got the placement right. I measured, and re-measured. But it's still off. I think I'm finally getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tink a try next. Try to do a better job of centering it. I was making them for a gift, and I don't really want to do them again. The other "stitchers" were putting little bows at the top of the necklace. I think I might try that to try and camoflague how off center they are.
> 
> Kirsta thinks they are creepy! Little heads on a necklace.  I've done other designs from Nobbie Neez, but I found these were pretty dense in places and stitched out just okay. But they are cute and you get the idea of who they are.



I saw a tutorial one time about how to applique a tie on to a t-shirt.  The gist of it was to use sticky and sew an initial outline on the sticky, then remove the backing and stick the shirt to the sticky in the same place using the initial outline as a guide for placement.  Then do your embroidery/applique.


----------



## smile5sunshine

TwinMamaTastic said:


> I am BRAND new to sewing and embroidering. I just bought the Brother SE400 machine and am getting ready to break it in.
> 
> My twins will be turning 2 the end of July. I am doing a Dr. Seuss Thing 1, Thing 2 theme (Is this thread for Disney only? Im sorry if it is!)
> 
> I am planning on making them matching hats, and shorts and a skirt (I have a boy and girl) with matching shirts. Maybe a matching shirt for hubby and I if I can convince him to wear it!
> 
> Now, here are my questions for all of you creative ones (I seriously lack imagination!)...
> 
> I want to make the favors. The kids will range from age 1-6.
> 
> I was thinking of
> 
> 1.) Crayon rolls, Car rolls, or both so the kids can pick which they want. Im not sure if giving them an option will open it up for fighting though.
> 2.) Making medium sized bags for them and putting some bubbles and other trinkets in there. I know some of the Dads wont want their boys to carry around a "purse" though, and I dont want any of the kids to be left out
> 3.) Any options you all can suggest.....??
> 
> Id like to try to keep the cost around $3-$5 per favor.
> 
> AND.... If you have any cute party ideas, feel free to share! Im making the invites with the Cricut. Its going to be a fishbowl with the directions inside, and a red fish and blue fish swimming at the top. Im so excited!!



If you don't think the boys would like the tote, what about a drawstring backpack for them?



VBAndrea said:


> Not the best pictures, but these are the totes I have been working on recently:
> 
> For DD's teacher -- I originally bought the exterior fabric on clearance at Joann's to make dd a pillow case dress.  Still never tried a pillow case dress.  Anywhoo, this teacher went to Kenya on a missionary trip last year and talks about it a lot (as in over and over and over and over and over...keep inserting loads of overs.....again) and the fabric kind of appeared like the colors I saw when saw when there (see, I've been to Kenya too but I don't talk about it incessantly).  This teacher has honestly become so annoying with her personality that I'm tempted to keep the bag, but anyway, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is for ds's teacher.  She is awesome -- very hard which ds doesn't so much care for but teaches in a very unique way -- doens't teach by text books and provides tons of hands experiences (she will not be back next year -- she is staying home with her baby).  I really didn't mean for the colors to be so "fall" (as in the season) but I wanted to use fabrics I had on hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is for DD's piano teacher -- we love her.  She also teaches music at a local grade school.  This bag didn't turn out like I wanted to -- my goal was to make my own piano keys all around the pockets but my choices were to hand applique them (no tanks, would have been too many keys) or reduce the size of the rectangle my machine came with -- it wouldn't reduce to the proper size.  So plan B:  but the keyboard applique and use music notes of Heather's that I had already purchased for another project.  I likewise didn't want to applique on the black fabric (which has treble clefs all over which I thought were non-directional and after cutting found out they were non directional in two dimensions, not four ) but it looked empty so I added some of Heather's fill notes and one other design I had to buy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano teacher also didn't get two complete rows of interior pockets b/c I ran out of fabric.   I made all bags extra large so they can put ring binders in them and still snap them closed.  The only bag I had to buy things for was the piano teacher -- ran out of decorbond, had to buy the lining fabric and the other appliques.  This saves me the $$$ I normally spend on AmEx gift cards at the end of the year and $ is tight this summer.



Man, those totes came out great!  And I'm so proud of you pulling most of the fabrics from your stash.  



4monkeys said:


> Good news and Great news!!!
> 
> 
> First, I changed the needle and thread on my machine... it worked fine. It must have been the bobbin I was using! almost done 2 pairs of shorts already.
> 
> Second~  AND BETTER... Embroidery machine is here!!  So far so good!
> 
> I did end up in the ER with Alli today, but she is feeling much better. So much for going back to school full time (she went back yesterday for the first time in 10 weeks).
> 
> On to sewing!!



I'm so sorry to hear about Alli and her impromtu trip to the ER yesterday. I hope she is feeling much better today. however YAY on the new machine getting there and getting the other one working too! hopefully this one won't give you any trouble



miprender said:


> Down to only two more days to finish
> 
> So can anyone guess where we are heading this day
> 
> The outfit was to be for the launch until I put a tiny hole in the shirt. With no time to make another one DD is the lucky one who gets to wear it :lol:



WOW! I LOVE the shirts! I love the shorts! I love the skirt! Aw, heck, I just love everything. And WOO HOO on only having two more days!



zuzu310 said:


> So I fixed the shorts tonight and here are my final products. I had the skirt done for Memorial Day but couldn't get baby's shorts done so we will wear them on the 4th of July and these will be our Epcot outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt with pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby's shorts...His shorts are made with the same fabric on the stripe of my skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the skirt



GREAT JOB! Thanks for posting that skirt tute. I have a whole bunch of other "selfish sewing" projects bookmarked on my computer. I really like sewing for myself too because I'm also short so things off the rack never quite fit right. I love that you and your DS will match too. VERY CUTE!



teresajoy said:


> You look so cute!!! And, I love the pockets in the skirt! Arminda has requested that I make her a bunch of skirts with pockets!



here is another skirt pattern with pockets that I've saved: 
http://projectsbyjess.blogspot.com/2011/06/tutorial-shirred-pocket-skirt.html


Well, it appears that I need to shift gears in my sewing for the next week or so. My SIL is in the process of moving and found out that her new daycare provider will allow her to use cloth diapers. Only she needs a bunch of stuff to be able to pull it off (10 zippered  mini wetbags, and 12 pocket diaper shells ) so she asked if I could help sew them for her so she doesn't have to shell out a small fortune. I'm happy to help, of course, but hate being on a timetable.  She needs everything (ideally) by the 18th, but of course I need to finish in time to mail it out!  I need to get to the fabric store and pick up some supplies, but wouldn't you know it this is the week where NOTHING I need is on sale at Joanns.   Fortunately, SIL has said she would pay me for all the supplies I use, so I know I will get the money back, but I just hate that it will be more expensive for her.  So that's what I'll be up to!

Sunshine


----------



## mrslvega

I feel a little embarass to post here as it's been ages since I've been here ...but I always felt welcome and part of a special group,

for the past few months I had several surgeries ( for brain shunts) also found out I have glaucoma , been nothing but in an out of hospitals and doctors , 
a long while back I had some test done and a mass was found in the right ovary, I decided to just ignore it ( beside I had so much going on with the brain surgery) and forget about it, then a few mths back the pain was so bad I decided to go back to my dr and found out it grew and the Dr is the worried  about possibility of cancer

here is where I'm at a fence about what to do...I could go for surgery , remove the ovary and mass, wait 2 days for pathology and if is anything bad , go back and have everything removed, or just go have surgery have everything removed ( ovaries, uterus, tubes, cervix) and be done with it( will be put on HRT) ...I'm to have surgery on June 20th, but do not know what to do or  who to ask for information, I asked the GYN Dr if he had in office support or someone I could talk to and he said no, I do not want to let my family know as they've been really worried about me  so my family don't know about the surgery yet ( but then again I have to decide first on what to do)

Linnette


not doing a lot of sewing but made these outfits recently


----------



## TinkNH

As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW 

I have one outfit made 





Shirt was a $5 find at wally world, made the shorts today.  Little man wants me to get every Cars fabric they had and make him more 

I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think


----------



## teacher1717

I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?

The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.






The second one is for my nephew and it has a baseball (same as the mickey head) interior.  I actually used the sewing machine to applique this one and I think it turned out pretty well!!






I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece beackwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.


----------



## VBAndrea

PrincessMickey said:


> S
> That is funny. If you ever make it down here let me know. There are some great hikes, day hikes or longer. Mesa Verde is neat to see. In addition to Arches there is Bryce Canyon, not quite as crowded as Arches but just as nice. From there you are not too far from the Grand Canyon. My dad had me hiking the Grand Canyon when I was 7. There is also Havasupi which is close to the Grand Canyon, much different experience though. There are natural waterfalls and pools at the bottom so you can go swimming!
> 
> My parents live in Africa 10 months out of the year. My dad teaches at a school out there. They love it, someday I would love to go visit them. They are actually coming home later today. They plan to stay here until January this time. My mom is having surgery and will need the time for recovery but I'm sure by tomorrow they will be itching to go back, well after they have a few good restaurant meals they will want to go back.


Bryce is my personal favorite.  DH and I love to hike there.  Our ds's middle name is Bryce -- named after Bryce canyon.  Havasupi sounds ideal -- next time we can afford to go out there I will look into that.

Where in Africa do your parents live?  I hope everything goes well with your mom's surgery.



mrslvega said:


> I feel a little embarass to post here as it's been ages since I've been here ...but I always felt welcome and part of a special group,
> 
> for the past few months I had several surgeries ( for brain shunts) also found out I have glaucoma , been nothing but in an out of hospitals and doctors ,
> a long while back I had some test done and a mass was found in the right ovary, I decided to just ignore it ( beside I had so much going on with the brain surgery) and forget about it, then a few mths back the pain was so bad I decided to go back to my dr and found out it grew and the Dr is the worried  about possibility of cancer
> 
> here is where I'm at a fence about what to do...I could go for surgery , remove the ovary and mass, wait 2 days for pathology and if is anything bad , go back and have everything removed, or just go have surgery have everything removed ( ovaries, uterus, tubes, cervix) and be done with it( will be put on HRT) ...I'm to have surgery on June 20th, but do not know what to do or  who to ask for information, I asked the GYN Dr if he had in office support or someone I could talk to and he said no, I do not want to let my family know as they've been really worried about me  so my family don't know about the surgery yet ( but then again I have to decide first on what to do)
> 
> Linnette


If it were me personally I'd have them take everything out -- but that's b/c I'm too old to do anything with those organs and have the start of uterine prolapse anyway.  I'm not old enough to be menopausal yet -- though I'm very much hoping it comes soon!

Honestly, it's really a personal choice for you and one you have to make for yourself.  Hopefully you'll get some people here that can chime in with some experience.  I just want to say I am really sorry for all you have been going through   I hope you are still well enough to find the time to make some of your wonderful creations.



TinkNH said:


> As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW
> 
> I have one outfit made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt was a $5 find at wally world, made the shorts today.  Little man wants me to get every Cars fabric they had and make him more
> 
> I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think


Very nice   I think I have almost every cars fabric there is -- every time Wally's had it in their clearance bin I'd buy it.  I mainly use it for pillowcases for GKTW.  So watch for remnants!



teacher1717 said:


> I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?
> 
> The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for my nephew and it has a baseball (same as the mickey head) interior.  I actually used the sewing machine to applique this one and I think it turned out pretty well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece beackwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.


Adorable!  I can't believe you hand stitched a satin stitch


----------



## Piper

teacher1717 said:


> I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?
> 
> The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for my nephew and it has a baseball (same as the mickey head) interior.  I actually used the sewing machine to applique this one and I think it turned out pretty well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece beackwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.



If I were you, I would just make the lanyards out of fabric.  I have made several and they are very easy.  Just decide how long you want them and how wide.  I cut the fabric 4 times the finished width-fold both sides to meet in the middle--fold in half and stitch down both sides.  Easy!


----------



## teacher1717

Oh, that's a good idea!  I could even put some interfacing on the back to make it stronger before I folded it.

Thanks!

I LOVE this board!


----------



## TinkNH

teacher1717 said:


> I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?
> 
> The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for my nephew and it has a baseball (same as the mickey head) interior.  I actually used the sewing machine to applique this one and I think it turned out pretty well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece beackwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.


  you HAND SATIN STITCHED?  Mad props girl...I just did my first by machine and I think doing all those stitches by hand would make me nuts!  They came out super cute!


----------



## teacher1717

TinkNH said:


> you HAND SATIN STITCHED?  Mad props girl...I just did my first by machine and I think doing all those stitches by hand would make me nuts!  They came out super cute!



Thanks!  You know, I actually enjoyed it.  It was something mindless I could do while watching TV.  I did it a little bit each night over the course of 3 days.


----------



## dianemom2

mrslvega said:


> here is where I'm at a fence about what to do...I could go for surgery , remove the ovary and mass, wait 2 days for pathology and if is anything bad , go back and have everything removed, or just go have surgery have everything removed ( ovaries, uterus, tubes, cervix) and be done with it( will be put on HRT) ...I'm to have surgery on June 20th, but do not know what to do or  who to ask for information, I asked the GYN Dr if he had in office support or someone I could talk to and he said no, I do not want to let my family know as they've been really worried about me  so my family don't know about the surgery yet ( but then again I have to decide first on what to do)
> 
> Linnette
> 
> 
> not doing a lot of sewing but made these outfits recently


Sorry to hear that you've been having health issues.   I agree with Andrea that it is a very personal decision that you have to make.  Are you young enough that you are concerned with preserving your fertility?  Or are you done with your family?  I think those would have a large bearing on the decision that I would make.  I've had all the children that I care to have and I would get everything taken out if it were my decision.  But you have to go with what is in your heart and mind.

BTW, your dresses are stunning as usual!



TinkNH said:


> As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW
> 
> I have one outfit made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think


Your first outfit looks terrific!  I don't think it is ever too early to pack for Disney!



teacher1717 said:


> I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece backwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.


Awesome coin purses!  They look wonderful.  I can't believe that you stitched the applique on the first one by hand.  That's great!  Can't wait for pictures of your easy fits and your other "learning" experience project.

Today I made this dress:









I know that Andrea will laugh at me, but I am starting to work on my niece's wardrobe for when she starts kindergarten in the fall.  I thought a nice stretchy knit dress would be perfect for kindergarten!  I have another one cut out and ready to start sewing.  I also hemmed a jacket and pair of pants for my mom.  She isn't getting much sewing done now that she has fibromyalgia and has so much pain.


----------



## TinkNH

mrslvega said:


> I feel a little embarass to post here as it's been ages since I've been here ...but I always felt welcome and part of a special group,
> 
> for the past few months I had several surgeries ( for brain shunts) also found out I have glaucoma , been nothing but in an out of hospitals and doctors ,
> a long while back I had some test done and a mass was found in the right ovary, I decided to just ignore it ( beside I had so much going on with the brain surgery) and forget about it, then a few mths back the pain was so bad I decided to go back to my dr and found out it grew and the Dr is the worried  about possibility of cancer
> 
> here is where I'm at a fence about what to do...I could go for surgery , remove the ovary and mass, wait 2 days for pathology and if is anything bad , go back and have everything removed, or just go have surgery have everything removed ( ovaries, uterus, tubes, cervix) and be done with it( will be put on HRT) ...I'm to have surgery on June 20th, but do not know what to do or  who to ask for information, I asked the GYN Dr if he had in office support or someone I could talk to and he said no, I do not want to let my family know as they've been really worried about me  so my family don't know about the surgery yet ( but then again I have to decide first on what to do)
> 
> Linnette
> 
> 
> not doing a lot of sewing but made these outfits recently




I hope your health issues resolve easily 

The dresses are beautiful!


----------



## TinkNH

I really need an intervention.  this is not the place to seek it however since you are all to blame!! 

I got brave and tried my first applique today:





now the question...
Its a plain white tee for my oldest, who asked me to make her shorts to match.  Should I do black shorts with a red polka dot ruffle..or red polkadot shorts and black ruffle?


or both


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Just posted a new Big Give for Princess Gabby!! She is undergoing treatment for cancer, and is just such a trooper. She LOVES to twirl and LOVES the princesses!! IF you could come and help, it'd be AWESOME!!!! We need to ship by June 27 at the latest!!! Gabby and her sister Marissa would LOVE real princess dresses to go to Breakfast in!!!!!!! And a coordinating Villian shirt for big sister Lora!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much!!!






Please help spread the word!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

nannye said:


> We JUST figured out the problem with the Precious Dress Doll Pattern!!
> I printed the pattern all at one time including the pattern pieces for the 15 and 18 inch doll and made sure they were printed to scale.
> 
> The reason the dress doesn't fit is because I asssume the pattern pieces are mislabled.
> 
> The pieces labled for the 15 inch doll are BIGGER than those labled for the 18 inch doll. So essentially, my mom made the wrong pattern. Not at all her fault, but she isn't a great seamstress and it took days and a lot of work to make the wrong pattern
> 
> She has cut out the pieces labled for the 15 inch doll and will try again.
> Erin
> Teresa are your pattern pieces for the 15 inch doll bigger than the 18 inch doll? Maybe I'm wrong, but seems odd that the 15 inch doll pices would be bigger than the 18 inch.



The 15" doll would be wider than the 18" doll, because a Bitty Baby is fatter than an American Girl doll, so she made the right one.  

I did notice that I measured the wrong pattern when I gave you sizes though! But, our Precious Dress that Carla made my girls has never been a problem to get on at all. She put the Velcro in the back, right? 



TinkNH said:


> As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW
> 
> I have one outfit made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt was a $5 find at wally world, made the shorts today.  Little man wants me to get every Cars fabric they had and make him more
> 
> I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think



Very cute! 


teacher1717 said:


> I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?
> 
> The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for my nephew and it has a baseball (same as the mickey head) interior.  I actually used the sewing machine to applique this one and I think it turned out pretty well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece beackwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.



I love the coin purses!!! I need to make one!




dianemom2 said:


> Today I made this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Andrea will laugh at me, but I am starting to work on my niece's wardrobe for when she starts kindergarten in the fall.  I thought a nice stretchy knit dress would be perfect for kindergarten!  I have another one cut out and ready to start sewing.  I also hemmed a jacket and pair of pants for my mom.  She isn't getting much sewing done now that she has fibromyalgia and has so much pain.


That is so cute!! I love the fabric, it makes me smile!


----------



## TwinMamaTastic

VBAndrea said:


> I think if you make either a crayon roll or artist portfolio for each child that would be enough.  Add in the crayons and a small pad of paper.  I am one who prefers to give one decent gift than a goodie bag full of junk -- for example, I did a camping sleepover for ds's last birthday and each child got a n embroidered t-shirt and a decent flashlight (small one, but good one -- about $4 each).  That was it.  No bag of junk.  You will also find that Suess fabric is expensive, so my adice would be to just do an artist protfolio with Suess fabric on the outside and something coordinating on the inside:
> 
> 
> Thank-you! I was thinking of doing Seuss fabric on the outside with a solid color on the inside. Then possibly embroidering either each childs name, or just the first initial. I agree I hate junk, and candy. Depeding on how much time, and funds I have, I may also make some Seuss hats.
> 
> And we show photos of _*everything*_ we make on here - Disney or not!
> 
> OK! I am making some flag covers with the help of Mel0215, and will post them once we finish. Hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Try contacting Tricia -- I am almost positive she will make them for you and sell them to you.  I don't know her shop name, but she posts on here from time to time.





dianemom2 said:


> Welcome to the group!  We like to discuss all sewing, not just Disney.  Although we all love Disney best.  I like the idea of the crayon rolls for the party favors.  *I don't think I would give the kids a choice because it will lead to issues.*  I think I'd do crayon rolls and little pad of paper or coloring book.  Tie them together with some ribbon and you have a snazzy goodie bag item.
> 
> Great idea, and thanks for the suggestions! I definitely dont want any issues, so we will stick with 1 option only!
> 
> I agree with Andrea about hating junk from a lot of goodie bags.  I am so relieved that now that the kids are older they don't do them as often.  We just did Meredith's birthday party over the weekend and we gave each girl a towel for the pool as her goodie bag item.



Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## zuzu310

smile5sunshine said:


> If you don't think the boys would like the tote, what about a drawstring backpack for them?
> 
> 
> 
> Man, those totes came out great!  And I'm so proud of you pulling most of the fabrics from your stash.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about Alli and her impromtu trip to the ER yesterday. I hope she is feeling much better today. however YAY on the new machine getting there and getting the other one working too! hopefully this one won't give you any trouble
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I LOVE the shirts! I love the shorts! I love the skirt! Aw, heck, I just love everything. And WOO HOO on only having two more days!
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT JOB! Thanks for posting that skirt tute. I have a whole bunch of other "selfish sewing" projects bookmarked on my computer. I really like sewing for myself too because I'm also short so things off the rack never quite fit right. I love that you and your DS will match too. VERY CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> here is another skirt pattern with pockets that I've saved:
> http://projectsbyjess.blogspot.com/2011/06/tutorial-shirred-pocket-skirt.html
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that I need to shift gears in my sewing for the next week or so. My SIL is in the process of moving and found out that her new daycare provider will allow her to use cloth diapers. Only she needs a bunch of stuff to be able to pull it off (10 zippered  mini wetbags, and 12 pocket diaper shells ) so she asked if I could help sew them for her so she doesn't have to shell out a small fortune. I'm happy to help, of course, but hate being on a timetable.  She needs everything (ideally) by the 18th, but of course I need to finish in time to mail it out!  I need to get to the fabric store and pick up some supplies, but wouldn't you know it this is the week where NOTHING I need is on sale at Joanns.   Fortunately, SIL has said she would pay me for all the supplies I use, so I know I will get the money back, but I just hate that it will be more expensive for her.  So that's what I'll be up to!
> 
> Sunshine



I will check out that other skirt tutorial. I love skirts in the summer!!!If you pick your store on Joann's website and hit "more store information", sometimes a coupon will pop up. This happened to me the other day.


----------



## zuzu310

TinkNH said:


> I really need an intervention.  this is not the place to seek it however since you are all to blame!!
> 
> I got brave and tried my first applique today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question...
> Its a plain white tee for my oldest, who asked me to make her shorts to match.  Should I do black shorts with a red polka dot ruffle..or red polkadot shorts and black ruffle?
> 
> 
> or both



I vote for red polka dots with black ruffle!!!


----------



## teresajoy

smile5sunshine said:


> here is another skirt pattern with pockets that I've saved:
> http://projectsbyjess.blogspot.com/2011/06/tutorial-shirred-pocket-skirt.html
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you!!! I love this one! Are you on Pinterest?


----------



## nannye

teresajoy said:


> The 15" doll would be wider than the 18" doll, because a Bitty Baby is fatter than an American Girl doll, so she made the right one.
> 
> I did notice that I measured the wrong pattern when I gave you sizes though! But, our Precious Dress that Carla made my girls has never been a problem to get on at all. She put the Velcro in the back, right?



Well As it turns out, It was totally my moms fault. This is the first doll dress she has ever made and she told me she followed the pattern exactly, but she did not, she went her own way a bit when something wasn't working right and put binding on the sleeves and the closure in the back was only from the mid back up, it's didn't go down in the behind region, which is why we could not get it over her behind.  So I have learned a lesson, never trust my mother when she says she followed the pattern!
She redid the dress and it fits. We didn't put velcro on the back, she actully sewed on a hook and eye instead. We were both a little worried about the velcro catching on the dolls hair and ruining the hair. 
This was just a test dress prior to actually making the real dress, but I'm glad it actually turned out.  

I was supposed to try my first dress today, but things just got backlogged, Now I work all day tomorrow and I hope to get a job for friday so I might not be sewing till next week   I have photo shoots on saturday, A Rapunzel Tea Party Photo Session with Rapunzel and then some Family photo shoots, unless it rains and they get pushed to sunday. If not I'll be editing photos all day sunday  

Thank you ladies for your help with the doll dress. 

On another note, does anyone have any suggestions of a specific store to order a really full pettiskirt? 

TIA


----------



## teresajoy

nannye said:


> Well As it turns out, It was totally my moms fault. This is the first doll dress she has ever made and she told me she followed the pattern exactly, but she did not, she went her own way a bit when something wasn't working right and put binding on the sleeves and the closure in the back was only from the mid back up, it's didn't go down in the behind region, which is why we could not get it over her behind.  So I have learned a lesson, never trust my mother when she says she followed the pattern!
> She redid the dress and it fits. We didn't put velcro on the back, she actully sewed on a hook and eye instead. We were both a little worried about the velcro catching on the dolls hair and ruining the hair.
> This was just a test dress prior to actually making the real dress, but I'm glad it actually turned out.
> 
> I was supposed to try my first dress today, but things just got backlogged, Now I work all day tomorrow and I hope to get a job for friday so I might not be sewing till next week   I have photo shoots on saturday, A Rapunzel Tea Party Photo Session with Rapunzel and then some Family photo shoots, unless it rains and they get pushed to sunday. If not I'll be editing photos all day sunday
> 
> Thank you ladies for your help with the doll dress.
> 
> On another note, does anyone have any suggestions of a specific store to order a really full pettiskirt?
> 
> TIA



I'm so glad you got it figured out!!!  I was just about to email Carla for suggestions! The Simply Sweet and Portrait Peasant dresses are easier than the Precious Dress, she might want to give those a try too. 

Your photo shoots sound fun!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Today I made this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Andrea will laugh at me, but I am starting to work on my niece's wardrobe for when she starts kindergarten in the fall.  I thought a nice stretchy knit dress would be perfect for kindergarten!  I have another one cut out and ready to start sewing.  I also hemmed a jacket and pair of pants for my mom.  She isn't getting much sewing done now that she has fibromyalgia and has so much pain.


I am not laughing at you -- I wish I were you!  I have some corduroy I bought for dd and I am dying to make a skirt with it so you never know, I may be starting her fall wardrobe soon!  

I really like the dress -- glad I saw it while my dd was sleeping as she loves unicorns and would ask me to buy her that fabric.



TinkNH said:


> I really need an intervention.  this is not the place to seek it however since you are all to blame!!
> 
> I got brave and tried my first applique today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question...
> Its a plain white tee for my oldest, who asked me to make her shorts to match.  Should I do black shorts with a red polka dot ruffle..or red polkadot shorts and black ruffle?
> 
> 
> or both


Super   I am thinking red dot shorts with a black ruffle, but I don't think you could go wrong either way so maybe you should make both!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Just posted a new Big Give for Princess Gabby!! She is undergoing treatment for cancer, and is just such a trooper. She LOVES to twirl and LOVES the princesses!! IF you could come and help, it'd be AWESOME!!!! We need to ship by June 27 at the latest!!! Gabby and her sister Marissa would LOVE real princess dresses to go to Breakfast in!!!!!!! And a coordinating Villian shirt for big sister Lora!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help spread the word!!!! Thanks!!!!


Whaaaaa!!!!  I just got the lawn service estimate for our house that will be sitting empty come June 15.   I will be on BG hiatus for quite some time   I will still peek at new gives and follow along (b/c I love to see what everyone has made) and hopefully can participate a wee bit in just a few if I have fabrics or t's on hand -- but even postage may be an issue.  I promise though, if that house sells this summer I will participate in every single BG for the rest of the year.


----------



## cogero

TinkNH said:


> As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW
> 
> I have one outfit made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt was a $5 find at wally world, made the shorts today.  Little man wants me to get every Cars fabric they had and make him more
> 
> I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think



Adorable.


----------



## dbarker

Can someone give me a list of things that would go into a Cruise Ship Survival Kit?  The family consists of a very special 5 yr old special needs boy, 8 yr old big sister, mom and dad.

TIA for all your help.

FYI - I will need a very specific list (I have no imagination ).


----------



## pyrxtc

mrslvega said:


> I feel a little embarass to post here as it's been ages since I've been here ...but I always felt welcome and part of a special group,
> for the past few months I had several surgeries ( for brain shunts) also found out I have glaucoma , been nothing but in an out of hospitals and doctors ,
> a long while back I had some test done and a mass was found in the right ovary, I decided to just ignore it ( beside I had so much going on with the brain surgery) and forget about it, then a few mths back the pain was so bad I decided to go back to my dr and found out it grew and the Dr is the worried  about possibility of cancer
> here is where I'm at a fence about what to do...I could go for surgery , remove the ovary and mass, wait 2 days for pathology and if is anything bad , go back and have everything removed, or just go have surgery have everything removed ( ovaries, uterus, tubes, cervix) and be done with it( will be put on HRT) ...I'm to have surgery on June 20th, but do not know what to do or  who to ask for information, I asked the GYN Dr if he had in office support or someone I could talk to and he said no, I do not want to let my family know as they've been really worried about me  so my family don't know about the surgery yet ( but then again I have to decide first on what to do)
> Linnette
> not doing a lot of sewing but made these outfits recently



The dresses are beautiful. I'm really shocked that the Gyn had nobody for you to talk to. If you have more questions and your Gyn won't help then ask for a referral and go see another Gyn and see what he says. Always get a 2nd medical opinion when doing something as severe as what he is suggesting. Do you really want to be on hormones forever ? I hope you get the answers you need.



TinkNH said:


> As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW
> I have one outfit made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt was a $5 find at wally world, made the shorts today.  Little man wants me to get every Cars fabric they had and make him more
> I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think



A little early to pack and I'm sure he would love to wear them soon, as soon as we get rid of this cold, rainy weather here in NH and he won't freeze wearing them.



TinkNH said:


> I really need an intervention.  this is not the place to seek it however since you are all to blame!!
> I got brave and tried my first applique today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question...
> Its a plain white tee for my oldest, who asked me to make her shorts to match.  Should I do black shorts with a red polka dot ruffle..or red polkadot shorts and black ruffle?
> or both



How old is she ? For under 8 I would do red polka dots shorts with black ruffle but I would do the opposite for anyone older. What does she say ?



dbarker said:


> Can someone give me a list of things that would go into a Cruise Ship Survival Kit?  The family consists of a very special 5 yr old special needs boy, 8 yr old big sister, mom and dad.
> 
> TIA for all your help.
> 
> FYI - I will need a very specific list (I have no imagination ).



Never been on a cruise but a Fish Extender is a wonderful thing I hear. ( I think that's what it is called.)


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I am not laughing at you -- I wish I were you!  I have some corduroy I bought for dd and I am dying to make a skirt with it so you never know, I may be starting her fall wardrobe soon!
> 
> I really like the dress -- glad I saw it while my dd was sleeping as she loves unicorns and would ask me to buy her that fabric.
> 
> Whaaaaa!!!!  I just got the lawn service estimate for our house that will be sitting empty come June 15.   I will be on BG hiatus for quite some time   I will still peek at new gives and follow along (b/c I love to see what everyone has made) and hopefully can participate a wee bit in just a few if I have fabrics or t's on hand -- but even postage may be an issue.  I promise though, if that house sells this summer I will participate in every single BG for the rest of the year.


I am glad that you like the dress.  The top is a leftover piece from another project and I bought the bottom piece from a lady on FB who sells knit fabrics.  Her prices are pretty good.  She has these on-line sales one night a week and always has the cutest stuff.  I have a bit of the unicorn fabric left and I am saving it for some other use.  I was going to make a unicorn applique to go on the top but I remember that I had the rainbow design already.  So I figured why re-invent the wheel.  I generally prefer to have the lighter color fabric on the top and the darker on the bottom when I make a two toned dress but I didn't have enough of the solid pink fabric for that.

Andrea I bought a bunch of corduroy at the clearance sales and I am trying to decide what to do with it.  I am thinking of making several a-line jumpers with it but some skirts might be nice too.  I wonder how a Simply Sweet would look if it was made with light weight corduroy????  That would be a cute fall dress with a shirt under it and it is more twirly than an a-line jumper.

Sorry that the house in RI is still giving you a hard time.  I hope that it sells very soon.  You always do such an awesome job on the Gives!  Are you also looking for a new tenant or are you just hoping to get it sold?  I am sure it is especially stinky that finances are tight with summer just starting.  That means that you can't do as many fun things with the kids over the summer.



TinkNH said:


> now the question...
> Its a plain white tee for my oldest, who asked me to make her shorts to match.  Should I do black shorts with a red polka dot ruffle..or red polkadot shorts and black ruffle?


The applique looks good.  I haven't done much hand applique so you are definitely very brave!

I think that I'd do red polka dotted shorts with the black ruffle.  But since your daughter asked for them, maybe she has an opinion as to which color she'd prefer.


I saw somebody asking about a cruise ship survival kit.  I am not sure what you would put into one.  Maybe Bonine, sunblock, aloe vera gel (for sunburns), some lanyards to hang their cruise ID cards, a disposable camera for each kid, some bandaids and some antiobiotic ointment for ****oos.


----------



## VBAndrea

dbarker said:


> Can someone give me a list of things that would go into a Cruise Ship Survival Kit?  The family consists of a very special 5 yr old special needs boy, 8 yr old big sister, mom and dad.
> 
> TIA for all your help.
> 
> FYI - I will need a very specific list (I have no imagination ).



I posted some ideas for you on the BG   At will at least give you a start and you can use your imagination from there!


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> I saw somebody asking about a cruise ship survival kit.  I am not sure what you would put into one.  Maybe Bonine, sunblock, aloe vera gel (for sunburns), some lanyards to hang their cruise ID cards, a disposable camera for each kid, some bandaids and some antiobiotic ointment for ****oos.



I guess ****oos are not allowed. Maybe boo-boo's are ?? Stupid censoring !


----------



## TinkNH

dianemom2 said:


> I think that I'd do red polka dotted shorts with the black ruffle.  But since your daughter asked for them, maybe she has an opinion as to which color she'd prefer.



She will be 10 when we go   Her favorite color is red, and shes willing to wear whatever IN WDW..she just wouldnt wear it to school  

Most votes were for the red so unless she objects...red it will be.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

*Can anyone point me in the direction of a pattern or tutorial or know if Simplicity or butternick or any of those companies have a pattern for water bottle holders?
I signed up for them for the BG but I've never done them before. I know we have 20 days to get everything done But I want to have enough time to do a few "Test" ones before I make the families.*


----------



## Sally

ItsyBitsy said:


> *Can anyone point me in the direction of a pattern or tutorial or know if Simplicity or butternick or any of those companies have a pattern for water bottle holders?
> I signed up for them for the BG but I've never done them before. I know we have 20 days to get everything done But I want to have enough time to do a few "Test" ones before I make the families.*



I just saw a pattern on my Hancock Fabric email
http://hkfstores.com/content/freeprojects/CuteasaBugWaterTote.pdf?utm_source=homepage&utm_medium=shoppingpass&utm_campaign=FreeProject     If it doesn't work I can pm you the link


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Andrea I bought a bunch of corduroy at the clearance sales and I am trying to decide what to do with it.  I am thinking of making several a-line jumpers with it but some skirts might be nice too.  I wonder how a Simply Sweet would look if it was made with light weight corduroy????  That would be a cute fall dress with a shirt under it and it is more twirly than an a-line jumper.
> 
> Sorry that the house in RI is still giving you a hard time.  I hope that it sells very soon.  You always do such an awesome job on the Gives!  Are you also looking for a new tenant or are you just hoping to get it sold?  I am sure it is especially stinky that finances are tight with summer just starting.  That means that you can't do as many fun things with the kids over the summer.


I am going to try a circle skirt with one of the cords I have -- it's thin so I think it will drape OK.  I've had a horse fabric forever to do an A-line with but that never happened and I have another cord to make an Insa with.  Speaking of Insa -- I have a half finished one from last summer that I keep forgetting to finish!

We would just like to sell the house.  We bought at the end of the height of the market (just one month shy of qualifying for HAP!!!!  -- that's where you can get 95% of the loss made up since it was a Navy move) so even with renting it we are in the red.  If we sell it we will be done with it and won't have to worry about future repairs like a/c and carpeting and all that jazz that might need to get replaced within the next few years.  And yes, my ds has been begging for waterpark passes and we just can't afford them due to the house.  We are thankfully not poor -- but we don't have an extra few thousand $$$ to pull out of arses once a month either.  Sorry, I'm really bitter today about getting the mowing estimate.  I wish someone would pay me $60 to mow a lawn!



ItsyBitsy said:


> *Can anyone point me in the direction of a pattern or tutorial or know if Simplicity or butternick or any of those companies have a pattern for water bottle holders?
> I signed up for them for the BG but I've never done them before. I know we have 20 days to get everything done But I want to have enough time to do a few "Test" ones before I make the families.*



http://pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/2006/07/10/whiplash-challenge-water-bottle-carrier/

I have never made it but I have it pinned.


----------



## visitingapril09

VBAndrea said:


> I am going to try a circle skirt with one of the cords I have -- it's thin so I think it will drape OK.  I've had a horse fabric forever to do an A-line with but that never happened and I have another cord to make an Insa with.  Speaking of Insa -- I have a half finished one from last summer that I keep forgetting to finish!
> 
> We would just like to sell the house.  We bought at the end of the height of the market (just one month shy of qualifying for HAP!!!!  -- that's where you can get 95% of the loss made up since it was a Navy move) so even with renting it we are in the red.  If we sell it we will be done with it and won't have to worry about future repairs like a/c and carpeting and all that jazz that might need to get replaced within the next few years.  And yes, my ds has been begging for waterpark passes and we just can't afford them due to the house.  We are thankfully not poor -- but we don't have an extra few thousand $$$ to pull out of arses once a month either.  Sorry, I'm really bitter today about getting the mowing estimate.  I wish someone would pay me $60 to mow a lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> http://pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/2006/07/10/whiplash-challenge-water-bottle-carrier/
> 
> I have never made it but I have it pinned.



The pink chalk studio one is great. I have made them several times.


----------



## miprender

Thanks everyone on the compliments on the DHS outfits. Only 8 more shirts left and my machine will be happy to have a vacation



zuzu310 said:


> So I fixed the shorts tonight and here are my final products. I had the skirt done for Memorial Day but couldn't get baby's shorts done so we will wear them on the 4th of July and these will be our Epcot outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My skirt with pockets!



Great job. Will be at Epcot on the 4th?  That is our Epcot day.





VBAndrea said:


> Not the best pictures, but these are the totes I have been working on recently:
> 
> For DD's teacher -- I originally bought the exterior fabric on clearance at Joann's to make dd a pillow case dress.  Still never tried a pillow case dress.  Anywhoo, this teacher went to Kenya on a missionary trip last year and talks about it a lot (as in over and over and over and over and over...keep



WOW... just love all the bags you made.





smile5sunshine said:


> here is another skirt pattern with pockets that I've saved:
> http://projectsbyjess.blogspot.com/2011/06/tutorial-shirred-pocket-skirt.html
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that I need to shift gears in my sewing for the next week or so. My SIL is in the process of moving and found out that her new daycare provider will allow her to use cloth diapers. Only she needs a bunch of stuff to be able to pull it off (10 zippered  mini wetbags, and 12 pocket diaper shells ) so she asked if I could help sew them for her so she doesn't have to shell out a small fortune. I'm happy to help, of course, but hate being on a timetable.  She needs everything (ideally) by the 18th, but of course I need to finish in time to mail it out!  I need to get to the fabric store and pick up some supplies, but wouldn't you know it this is the week where NOTHING I need is on sale at Joanns.   Fortunately, SIL has said she would pay me for all the supplies I use, so I know I will get the money back, but I just hate that it will be more expensive for her.  So that's what I'll be up to!
> 
> Sunshine



Sounds like you will be really busy



mrslvega said:


> I feel a little embarass to post here as it's been ages since I've been here ...but I always felt welcome and part of a special group,
> 
> for the past few months I had several surgeries ( for brain shunts) also found out I have glaucoma , been nothing but in an out of hospitals and doctors ,
> a long while back I had some test done and a mass was found in the right ovary, I decided to just ignore it ( beside I had so much going on with the brain surgery) and forget about it, then a few mths back the pain was so bad I decided to go back to my dr and found out it grew and the Dr is the worried  about possibility of cancer
> 
> here is where I'm at a fence about what to do...I could go for surgery , remove the ovary and mass, wait 2 days for pathology and if is anything bad , go back and have everything removed, or just go have surgery have everything removed ( ovaries, uterus, tubes, cervix) and be done with it( will be put on HRT) ...I'm to have surgery on June 20th, but do not know what to do or  who to ask for information, I asked the GYN Dr if he had in office support or someone I could talk to and he said no, I do not want to let my family know as they've been really worried about me  so my family don't know about the surgery yet ( but then again I have to decide first on what to do)
> 
> Linnette
> 
> 
> not doing a lot of sewing but made these outfits recently



Linnette  we missed you on FB. I was wondering what happened. Prayers to you.



TinkNH said:


> As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW
> 
> I have one outfit made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt was a $5 find at wally world, made the shorts today.  Little man wants me to get every Cars fabric they had and make him more
> 
> I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think



100 days goes by fast.... I am down to 8 more shirts and we leave in 14 days



teacher1717 said:


> I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?
> 
> The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.



Cute coin purses.



dianemom2 said:


> Today I made this dress:



Great job on the dress. 



TinkNH said:


> I really need an intervention.  this is not the place to seek it however since you are all to blame!!
> 
> I got brave and tried my first applique today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question...
> Its a plain white tee for my oldest, who asked me to make her shorts to match.  Should I do black shorts with a red polka dot ruffle..or red polkadot shorts and black ruffle?



Great job on the applique. I would probably go with Minnie Red Polkadot shorts.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> We would just like to sell the house.  We bought at the end of the height of the market (just one month shy of qualifying for HAP!!!!  -- that's where you can get 95% of the loss made up since it was a Navy move) so even with renting it we are in the red.  If we sell it we will be done with it and won't have to worry about future repairs like a/c and carpeting and all that jazz that might need to get replaced within the next few years.  And yes, my ds has been begging for waterpark passes and we just can't afford them due to the house.  We are thankfully not poor -- but we don't have an extra few thousand $$$ to pull out of arses once a month either.  Sorry, I'm really bitter today about getting the mowing estimate.  I wish someone would pay me $60 to mow a lawn!



Any news from the second showing you had?


----------



## smile5sunshine

will come back to post more in a bit....

OH CHIARA I remembered you were looking for an upcycle knit type project to use some of J's old shirts with. I don't know if he still fits into this size, but I found this free boy tank pattern (up to5T)  that you should be able to piece together some knits/shirts and make. 

http://www.fishsticksdesigns.com/TheTank.pdf


She has several other patterns on her site that I am interested in. BOY patterns!

Okay, be back in a bit.
Sunshine


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi Gang!

My PE 770 is here! I had to contact Amazon because the hoop was missing. I was given a partial refund for the cost of ordering one so I'm almost ready to get started. I was just wondering if I should wind my own bobbins or stick to pre-wound. Because I think I remember several of you saying that their 770-s don't like home wound bobbins. Am I correct in that? Amazon offers a box of 144 pre wounds for $34.99. Has anyone here used those? Are they any good?

Thread isn't so hard because there are plenty of reviews to check, but not so with bobbins.

Here's another silly question about stabilizer. When I embroider a t shirt or other knit, is the stabilizer supposed to stay on the back of the design except for around the edges of the design? I read something recently that said it kept the embroidery in place during washing. Argh! It's so confusing! To tear away or not to tear away! Leave it there or not! What brand or doesn't it matter! I really want to do this right and not foul up my machine in the process.

Help me, fellow Dis-noids! You're my only hope! Channelling Princess Leia there for a minute. I'm allowed. Star Wars is at WDW.  

Thanks everybody!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> pyrxtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess ****oos are not allowed. Maybe boo-boo's are ?? Stupid censoring !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was giggling about that!
> 
> 
> 
> GlassSlippers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gang!
> 
> My PE 770 is here! I had to contact Amazon because the hoop was missing. I was given a partial refund for the cost of ordering one so I'm almost ready to get started. I was just wondering if I should wind my own bobbins or stick to pre-wound. Because I think I remember several of you saying that their 770-s don't like home wound bobbins. Am I correct in that? Amazon offers a box of 144 pre wounds for $34.99. Has anyone here used those? Are they any good?
> 
> Thread isn't so hard because there are plenty of reviews to check, but not so with bobbins.
> 
> Here's another silly question about stabilizer. When I embroider a t shirt or other knit, is the stabilizer supposed to stay on the back of the design except for around the edges of the design? I read something recently that said it kept the embroidery in place during washing. Argh! It's so confusing! To tear away or not to tear away! Leave it there or not! What brand or doesn't it matter! I really want to do this right and not foul up my machine in the process.
> 
> Help me, fellow Dis-noids! You're my only hope! Channelling Princess Leia there for a minute. I'm allowed. Star Wars is at WDW.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was only using prewounds for quite awhile in my machine, but for the past few months I've been winding my own and haven't had a problem with them at all. The only thing I don't like is that I couldn't find the thin bobbin thread anywhere, so I have to use some that is thicker, so the bobbins I wind myself don't last as long as a prewound.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> My PE 770 is here! I had to contact Amazon because the hoop was missing. I was given a partial refund for the cost of ordering one so I'm almost ready to get started. I was just wondering if I should wind my own bobbins or stick to pre-wound. Because I think I remember several of you saying that their 770-s don't like home wound bobbins. Am I correct in that? Amazon offers a box of 144 pre wounds for $34.99. Has anyone here used those? Are they any good?
> 
> Thread isn't so hard because there are plenty of reviews to check, but not so with bobbins.
> 
> Here's another silly question about stabilizer. When I embroider a t shirt or other knit, is the stabilizer supposed to stay on the back of the design except for around the edges of the design? I read something recently that said it kept the embroidery in place during washing. Argh! It's so confusing! To tear away or not to tear away! Leave it there or not! What brand or doesn't it matter! I really want to do this right and not foul up my machine in the process.
> 
> Help me, fellow Dis-noids! You're my only hope! Channelling Princess Leia there for a minute. I'm allowed. Star Wars is at WDW.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



For the most part my 780 doesn't mind me winding my own bobbins...I do have a few pre-wound, but never go by the place to buy them.   The ones I wind, like I said, work 95% of the time....


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> I guess ****oos are not allowed. Maybe boo-boo's are ?? Stupid censoring !


Yes, I did mean boo-boos.  I wonder what they THOUGHT I was trying to say????



TinkNH said:


> She will be 10 when we go   Her favorite color is red, and shes willing to wear whatever IN WDW..she just wouldnt wear it to school
> 
> Most votes were for the red so unless she objects...red it will be.


I know by 10 years old both of my dds had strong opinions about what they were and were not willing to wear.  My girls would also wear just about anything at Disney but would never wear it to school!



VBAndrea said:


> I am going to try a circle skirt with one of the cords I have -- it's thin so I think it will drape OK.  I've had a horse fabric forever to do an A-line with but that never happened and I have another cord to make an Insa with.  Speaking of Insa -- I have a half finished one from last summer that I keep forgetting to finish!
> 
> We would just like to sell the house.  We bought at the end of the height of the market (just one month shy of qualifying for HAP!!!!  -- that's where you can get 95% of the loss made up since it was a Navy move) so even with renting it we are in the red.  If we sell it we will be done with it and won't have to worry about future repairs like a/c and carpeting and all that jazz that might need to get replaced within the next few years.  And yes, my ds has been begging for waterpark passes and we just can't afford them due to the house.  We are thankfully not poor -- but we don't have an extra few thousand $$$ to pull out of arses once a month either.  Sorry, I'm really bitter today about getting the mowing estimate.  I wish someone would pay me $60 to mow a lawn!


A circle skirt would be very cute with the thin corduroy.  I also have the Insa pattern but I've never made it.  I think it would be great with some of the patterned corduroy that I bought.  I'll have to pull out the pattern and look at it.

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you get a buyer very, very soon.  It must be very stressful.  In the meantime, can you get some other estimates for the lawn cutting?  Unless the lawn is huge, that seems like a lot of money. 



smile5sunshine said:


> will come back to post more in a bit....
> 
> OH CHIARA I remembered you were looking for an upcycle knit type project to use some of J's old shirts with. I don't know if he still fits into this size, but I found this free boy tank pattern (up to5T)  that you should be able to piece together some knits/shirts and make.
> 
> http://www.fishsticksdesigns.com/TheTank.pdf
> 
> 
> She has several other patterns on her site that I am interested in. BOY patterns!
> 
> Okay, be back in a bit.
> Sunshine


I like that tank top pattern.  It is cute.  i agree that chiara should be able to upcycle some of the t-shirts using this pattern.  Ottobre has a free tank top pattern too.  I've used it a few times and it sews up very nicely.  Here is the link:
http://www.ottobredesign.com/fi/kaavat/pdf/tank_top_EN.pdf



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi Gang!
> . I was just wondering if I should wind my own bobbins or stick to pre-wound. Because I think I remember several of you saying that their 770-s don't like home wound bobbins. Am I correct in that? Amazon offers a box of 144 pre wounds for $34.99. Has anyone here used those? Are they any good?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another silly question about stabilizer. When I embroider a t shirt or other knit, is the stabilizer supposed to stay on the back of the design except for around the edges of the design? I read something recently that said it kept the embroidery in place during washing. Argh! It's so confusing! To tear away or not to tear away! Leave it there or not! What brand or doesn't it matter! I really want to do this right and not foul up my machine in the process.


I don't have the same machine but I always wind my own bobbins and never have a problem.  I just wind several at a time so that I don't run out.

When you do a t-shirt, you want to use a cut away stabilizer, not a tear away.  You trim it around the design area leaving about 1/2 inch around it.  If you use tear away, your design won't stay nice after wearing or washing.  I've used several different brands and get about the same results.  Other people have favorites.  I do like heavy weight cut away under knits but I know that Andrea likes medium weight.  Some of it just depends on  your machine and you'll have to experiment a little.


----------



## cogero

Diane and Sunny thank you so much.

Ok girls I need help post pictures of your favorite pirate fabric. I need something for J for our cruise.


----------



## nowellsl

VBAndrea said:


> Sorry, I'm really bitter today about getting the mowing estimate.  I wish someone would pay me $60 to mow a lawn!



I pay $148 a month for yard service (mowing, trimming, weed control) that's averaged out over the year.  In the summer it's once a week, less in the fall/winter.  There are a lot of people out of work right now and would probably do it for less.  It's probably hard to find someone when you're not there though!!    Good luck, hopefully you'll sell it soon!  I feel for anyone trying to sell right now!


----------



## GlassSlippers

nowellsl said:


> I pay $148 a month for yard service (mowing, trimming, weed control) that's averaged out over the year.  In the summer it's once a week, less in the fall/winter.  There are a lot of people out of work right now and would probably do it for less.  It's probably hard to find someone when you're not there though!!    Good luck, hopefully you'll sell it soon!  I feel for anyone trying to sell right now!



My lawn care costs $35 per mow and he comes every 10 days. More often if the weather makes it grow faster. I just call if I need an extra mowing. He will come less often if it's been dry and/or cold and it isn't needed. I'd say our yard was medium sized. That said, I think this particular man is unusually sensible and co-operative. You could always ask for a similar arrangement with whomever you find. The worst they could say is no.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

Woo Hoo! I just ordered the last of the supplies I need to get my brand new PE770 up and running! Yay!    But I have to get the sewing room/office/guest room painted first. Not so Yay! It's kind of been the odds 'n' ends room since we moved into this house a few years ago so everything has to be sorted and put away in a permanent place.   *sigh* Stupid reality!   

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


> I pay $148 a month for yard service (mowing, trimming, weed control) that's averaged out over the year.  In the summer it's once a week, less in the fall/winter.  There are a lot of people out of work right now and would probably do it for less.  It's probably hard to find someone when you're not there though!!    Good luck, hopefully you'll sell it soon!  I feel for anyone trying to sell right now!


We pay by the cut.  They typically come once a week.  We have about a 1/2 acre lot.  They charge us $25 per cut.  Then I pay another guy $40 to come twice a month to weed and prune everything.  We only pay when they come.  So in the winter, I don't pay anything.  DH and I both have no skill whatsoever as gardeners.  Plus DH is allergic to everything he touches in the yard.  My older daughter used to do the weeding as part of her chores to earn extra allowance but she also started breaking out in hives every time she went out to weed.  Maybe Andrea should try to get a few more estimates.  We found our current company because they put a flier on our mailbox.  They have been very good and very reliable.  But I found the weeding/pruning company through a local realtor.  They usually have a list of good and reliable companies to recommend.




GlassSlippers said:


> Woo Hoo! I just ordered the last of the supplies I need to get my brand new PE770 up and running! Yay!    But I have to get the sewing room/office/guest room painted first. Not so Yay! It's kind of been the odds 'n' ends room since we moved into this house a few years ago so everything has to be sorted and put away in a permanent place.   *sigh* Stupid reality!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I am sure it will be nice to have it made into a beautiful new sewing room though.  Take some before and after pictures to share with us.


----------



## Sandi S

One more school day...then I will be hitting the Disney sewing in earnest until we leave for our trip! In the meantime, I wanted to share 2 shirts I did for my youngest two:






The shirts are from Target - got a great haul on kids' Cherokee t's. They are on sale this week.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

teacher1717 said:


> I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?
> 
> The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for my nephew and it has a baseball (same as the mickey head) interior.  I actually used the sewing machine to applique this one and I think it turned out pretty well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece beackwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.



If you have a Hancock fabric near you in the isle where they have the iron on appliques they have "lanyard strength" disney ribbon. its considered a roll there is only one yard but it works well fro lanyards. I know that Joanns has some sometimes too. But not usually as many kinds.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

*Thank you Andrea and Sally. I figured It would be pretty easy. I think I am going to get the girls some Britta water bottles and create the holders to fit the britta bottles. I guess the water taste weird at WDW? I've read on here that Britta bottles take the taste out.*


----------



## smile5sunshine

dianemom2 said:


> Today I made this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Andrea will laugh at me, but I am starting to work on my niece's wardrobe for when she starts kindergarten in the fall.  I thought a nice stretchy knit dress would be perfect for kindergarten!  I have another one cut out and ready to start sewing.  I also hemmed a jacket and pair of pants for my mom.  She isn't getting much sewing done now that she has fibromyalgia and has so much pain.





dianemom2 said:


> A circle skirt would be very cute with the thin corduroy.  I also have the Insa pattern but I've never made it.  I think it would be great with some of the patterned corduroy that I bought.  I'll have to pull out the pattern and look at it.
> 
> I like that tank top pattern.  It is cute.  i agree that chiara should be able to upcycle some of the t-shirts using this pattern.  Ottobre has a free tank top pattern too.  I've used it a few times and it sews up very nicely.  Here is the link:
> http://www.ottobredesign.com/fi/kaavat/pdf/tank_top_EN.pdf



Oh I really like the knit dress you made! Very cute! Thank you for sharing the Ottobre pattern. I bookmarked it too so I can try that out as well. I too stocked up on some sale corduroy. I know I want to use this tutorial for some of it, and then I also want to make some pants for DS.

http://tearosehome.blogspot.com/2009/12/tutorial-corduroy-skirt-for-little-girl.html 





GlassSlippers said:


> Woo Hoo! I just ordered the last of the supplies I need to get my brand new PE770 up and running! Yay!    But I have to get the sewing room/office/guest room painted first. Not so Yay! It's kind of been the odds 'n' ends room since we moved into this house a few years ago so everything has to be sorted and put away in a permanent place.   *sigh* Stupid reality!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



YAY for ordering all the supplies you need to "play". And can I just say I am so stinking jealous of you and your "spare room" that can be used for a sewing space? My house is busting at the seams so I am banished to the dining room table (which is the ONLY eating surface in our house and also used for homeschooling) so anytime I want to sew I have to drag everything out, set it up and then make sure I put everything back away before I turn in for the night. I know I would get SO much more sewing time if I could just step away without having to clean everything up. So as much as it pains you to get the room cleaned out, be HAPPY that you CAN! (btw, this was all said in lighthearted jest. I am in no way implying that you are anything BUT grateful for your little room. I know it will turn out marvelous!)



Sandi S said:


> One more school day...then I will be hitting the Disney sewing in earnest until we leave for our trip! In the meantime, I wanted to share 2 shirts I did for my youngest two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts are from Target - got a great haul on kids' Cherokee t's. They are on sale this week.



WOO HOO for one more day! Love the Madagascar set. Will you be visiting Universal on your trip too? (I guess I could just go read your PTR to refresh my memory, however it's easier just to ask you here at the moment!)




TinkNH said:


> I really need an intervention.  this is not the place to seek it however since you are all to blame!!
> 
> I got brave and tried my first applique today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question...
> Its a plain white tee for my oldest, who asked me to make her shorts to match.  Should I do black shorts with a red polka dot ruffle..or red polkadot shorts and black ruffle?
> 
> 
> or both





TinkNH said:


> As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW
> 
> I have one outfit made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt was a $5 find at wally world, made the shorts today.  Little man wants me to get every Cars fabric they had and make him more
> 
> I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think



HURRAY for the first applique! I think you did great for your first try! (that sounds like a backhanded compliment, but it's not meant to....it looks good so it's hard to believe that was the first one you had done.)  I agree, red shorts with black ruffle.  LOVE the cars set too! Oh and I DID start putting all my finished items into a suitcase. Call me crazy, but I wanted them out of the way where they wouldn't get messed up before our trip and I was afraid I would forget where I hid them if I didn't put them in the suitcases!



zuzu310 said:


> I will check out that other skirt tutorial. I love skirts in the summer!!!If you pick your store on Joann's website and hit "more store information", sometimes a coupon will pop up. This happened to me the other day.



Oh thanks for this tip! I tried it and it worked! The thing that is killing me is that I need 10 zippers and they are so ridiculously expensive at Joanns! I could order them from wawak for less than 50¢ a piece, but I don't have time to wait for the shipping on them. 



teresajoy said:


> Thank you!!! I love this one! Are you on Pinterest?



No. I've been quite tempted with all the wonderfulness that it holds, however I feel like I already spend too much time on the computer as it is, so didn't want to add another "dirty habit"!  So I still use the old fashioned way of bookmarking things I like when I have time.



nannye said:


> Well As it turns out, It was totally my moms fault. This is the first doll dress she has ever made and she told me she followed the pattern exactly, but she did not, she went her own way a bit when something wasn't working right and put binding on the sleeves and the closure in the back was only from the mid back up, it's didn't go down in the behind region, which is why we could not get it over her behind.  So I have learned a lesson, never trust my mother when she says she followed the pattern!
> She redid the dress and it fits. We didn't put velcro on the back, she actully sewed on a hook and eye instead. We were both a little worried about the velcro catching on the dolls hair and ruining the hair.
> This was just a test dress prior to actually making the real dress, but I'm glad it actually turned out.
> 
> I was supposed to try my first dress today, but things just got backlogged, Now I work all day tomorrow and I hope to get a job for friday so I might not be sewing till next week   I have photo shoots on saturday, A Rapunzel Tea Party Photo Session with Rapunzel and then some Family photo shoots, unless it rains and they get pushed to sunday. If not I'll be editing photos all day sunday
> 
> Thank you ladies for your help with the doll dress.
> 
> On another note, does anyone have any suggestions of a specific store to order a really full pettiskirt?
> 
> TIA



Oh I'm so glad that you figured out the dress problem. ROFL about your mom not following instructions!  Sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead of you. I hope it all ends up being very enjoyable.  I have no suggestions on the pettiskirt, sorry.




mrslvega said:


> I feel a little embarass to post here as it's been ages since I've been here ...but I always felt welcome and part of a special group,
> 
> for the past few months I had several surgeries ( for brain shunts) also found out I have glaucoma , been nothing but in an out of hospitals and doctors ,
> a long while back I had some test done and a mass was found in the right ovary, I decided to just ignore it ( beside I had so much going on with the brain surgery) and forget about it, then a few mths back the pain was so bad I decided to go back to my dr and found out it grew and the Dr is the worried  about possibility of cancer
> 
> here is where I'm at a fence about what to do...I could go for surgery , remove the ovary and mass, wait 2 days for pathology and if is anything bad , go back and have everything removed, or just go have surgery have everything removed ( ovaries, uterus, tubes, cervix) and be done with it( will be put on HRT) ...I'm to have surgery on June 20th, but do not know what to do or  who to ask for information, I asked the GYN Dr if he had in office support or someone I could talk to and he said no, I do not want to let my family know as they've been really worried about me  so my family don't know about the surgery yet ( but then again I have to decide first on what to do)
> 
> Linnette
> 
> 
> not doing a lot of sewing but made these outfits recently



First, your dresses are beautiful! I particularly love the collar on the Snow White dress. Secondly, I am so sorry you are experiencing health issues right now. I am praying that you and your care providers will have wisdom in choosing the right course of treatment for you.



teacher1717 said:


> I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?
> 
> The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for my nephew and it has a baseball (same as the mickey head) interior.  I actually used the sewing machine to applique this one and I think it turned out pretty well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece beackwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.



You HAND SATIN STITCHED???  You need some sort of award or medal for that. I am in AWE! Even if it wasn't hard, it did take follow through. Honestly, I am so ADD with some of my projects that I always have quite the "to finish" pile going.  But they both look really great! I know you will enjoy them.

Sunshine


----------



## teacher1717

ItsyBitsy said:


> If you have a Hancock fabric near you in the isle where they have the iron on appliques they have "lanyard strength" disney ribbon. its considered a roll there is only one yard but it works well fro lanyards. I know that Joanns has some sometimes too. But not usually as many kinds.



Thanks!  We don't have a honcock's around here, but I am headed to Joanns this weekend (for the first time.) I'll take a look there.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I wanted to share the bit of good news we got around here...My oldest DD Marissa went for another WDW audition yesterday, and made it to the final round. *They kept 25 out of 120 applicants. *This is further than she's made it before, and this time they collected her resume and headshot, as well as took another photo of her for their records. *They said they'd keep her info on file for 6 months. *She was pretty excited. *They were casting for parade performers, and she said there was one lady watching her and taking notes, something that she hasn't noticed before. *Today is another audition, a general dance one like she's attended before, and expects the usual 300+ performers to be there. *This is for holiday shows, and specifically the Tomorrowland MVMCP one. *The website info said they're looking for pointe also, so she's been dancing all over the house practicing and breaking in the pointe shoes she hasn't worn in a while. * She's loving our new floors for this, we didn't have them during the time she was competing. *So, have a happy thought for her this morning, she has to drive over early for the 8:00 am sign in time.  (we live just over an hour away)

And an Amanda update...she took a few steps on Wednesday!!!   Her left side is showing more function than the right, but it's still great improvement.  She moved into a spine rehab facility over the weekend, and has all sorts of PT and OT every day. She expects to be here for a month, and then it's home.  (for the new people, this is the 18 yo DD of a coworker.  She fell badly on a trampoline 2 weeks ago and broke her neck)  she did have a graduation ceremony last weekend, cap and gown and everything.  They skyped the ceremony so she could watch and participate, and then the teachers and a few friends came to deliver her diploma.  Her mom said it was really cool.  Thanks for your continued prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Any news from the second showing you had?


The first second showing set had us narrowed down along with two other houses -- I think that was in Feb so clearly they chose another home.  The second set for a second showing was in April.  The news was the people were still interested and then after that we never heard a thing.  I'm getting irritated with our realtor but not sure if it's his fault or our tenants   Our tenants leave on the 15th so that should help me better determine if it's time to say bye to our current realtor or not.  While our tenants are nice people, they did not want the house sold until they moved and I suspect it's been an issue for our realtor every time he has to show the place.  I also am wondering if he is not getting full cooperation in having them take care of some things -- like Christmas lights that were hanging around the front door through April!  But then again, the realtor didn't tell us until April!



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> My PE 770 is here! I had to contact Amazon because the hoop was missing. I was given a partial refund for the cost of ordering one so I'm almost ready to get started. I was just wondering if I should wind my own bobbins or stick to pre-wound. Because I think I remember several of you saying that their 770-s don't like home wound bobbins. Am I correct in that? Amazon offers a box of 144 pre wounds for $34.99. Has anyone here used those? Are they any good?
> 
> Thread isn't so hard because there are plenty of reviews to check, but not so with bobbins.
> 
> Here's another silly question about stabilizer. When I embroider a t shirt or other knit, is the stabilizer supposed to stay on the back of the design except for around the edges of the design? I read something recently that said it kept the embroidery in place during washing. Argh! It's so confusing! To tear away or not to tear away! Leave it there or not! What brand or doesn't it matter! I really want to do this right and not foul up my machine in the process.
> 
> Help me, fellow Dis-noids! You're my only hope! Channelling Princess Leia there for a minute. I'm allowed. Star Wars is at WDW.
> 
> Thanks everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I saw you already placed your order.  I wind my own bobbins.  I do it on my sewing machine though as using the winder on the embroidery machine has given me some wonky results.  And you must use cut away for t's.  For cotton skirts or dresses I use tear away (two to three layers medium weight).



teresajoy said:


> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was only using prewounds for quite awhile in my machine, but for the past few months I've been winding my own and haven't had a problem with them at all. The only thing I don't like is that I couldn't find the thin bobbin thread anywhere, so I have to use some that is thicker, so the bobbins I wind myself don't last as long as a prewound.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a sew vac store in your area?  That's the only local place I've been able to find the bobbin thread at.  We also have an embroidery store that may carry it, but I never checked there b/c it's not as convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A circle skirt would be very cute with the thin corduroy.  I also have the Insa pattern but I've never made it.  I think it would be great with some of the patterned corduroy that I bought.  I'll have to pull out the pattern and look at it.
> 
> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you get a buyer very, very soon.  It must be very stressful.  In the meantime, can you get some other estimates for the lawn cutting?  Unless the lawn is huge, that seems like a lot of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Insa is sooooo easy.  You will kick yourself for having not tried it sooner.
> 
> Our lot is 1/2 acre and half the back yard is forest.  So it's large, but not $60 large IMO!  I will be getting other estimates.
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok girls I need help post pictures of your favorite pirate fabric. I need something for J for our cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only pirate I have is from Walmart -- Hancock's had some new ones though.  Do you have a Hancock's in your area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nowellsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pay $148 a month for yard service (mowing, trimming, weed control) that's averaged out over the year.  In the summer it's once a week, less in the fall/winter.  There are a lot of people out of work right now and would probably do it for less.  It's probably hard to find someone when you're not there though!!    Good luck, hopefully you'll sell it soon!  I feel for anyone trying to sell right now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was just mowing and trimming -- no fertilizing or anything else.  I thought it was high.
> 
> 
> 
> GlassSlippers said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lawn care costs $35 per mow and he comes every 10 days. More often if the weather makes it grow faster. I just call if I need an extra mowing. He will come less often if it's been dry and/or cold and it isn't needed. I'd say our yard was medium sized. That said, I think this particular man is unusually sensible and co-operative. You could always ask for a similar arrangement with whomever you find. The worst they could say is no.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking every ten would work too -- I can't afford $60 a week!  I was estimating $40 as a HIGH estimate so I was a bit surprised to hear $60.
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We pay by the cut.  They typically come once a week.  We have about a 1/2 acre lot.  They charge us $25 per cut.  Then I pay another guy $40 to come twice a month to weed and prune everything.  We only pay when they come.  So in the winter, I don't pay anything.  DH and I both have no skill whatsoever as gardeners.  Plus DH is allergic to everything he touches in the yard.  My older daughter used to do the weeding as part of her chores to earn extra allowance but she also started breaking out in hives every time she went out to weed.  Maybe Andrea should try to get a few more estimates.  We found our current company because they put a flier on our mailbox.  They have been very good and very reliable.  But I found the weeding/pruning company through a local realtor.  They usually have a list of good and reliable companies to recommend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a good deal!  I would go for something like that.  I have allergies too so I can relate; however I like mowing for the exercise and I'm too cheap to pay someone to do weeding and the like.  I did get hives once in the spring.  And my eyes are still itching from the mowing I did two days ago.  I can't even wear my contacts anymore except for special occasions due to allergies.
> 
> Our realtor is the one who recommended this guy!
> 
> I am going to e-mail an old neighbor and see if she knows of any services or even any teen in the neighborhood who would do it.  I am not looking for perfection -- I just need it to look presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandi S said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more school day...then I will be hitting the Disney sewing in earnest until we leave for our trip! In the meantime, I wanted to share 2 shirts I did for my youngest two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts are from Target - got a great haul on kids' Cherokee t's. They are on sale this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The t's look great!  I've been very happy with Target's t's for kids (not so much for ladies t's).  I am banned from buying anything else though.  Your school is out a week before ours.  My kids are so sick of school too -- I'm ready for it to be over as well.
> 
> 
> 
> smile5sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> O
> YAY for ordering all the supplies you need to "play". And can I just say I am so stinking jealous of you and your "spare room" that can be used for a sewing space? My house is busting at the seams so I am banished to the dining room table (which is the ONLY eating surface in our house and also used for homeschooling) so anytime I want to sew I have to drag everything out, set it up and then make sure I put everything back away before I turn in for the night. I know I would get SO much more sewing time if I could just step away without having to clean everything up. So as much as it pains you to get the room cleaned out, be HAPPY that you CAN! (btw, this was all said in lighthearted jest. I am in no way implying that you are anything BUT grateful for your little room. I know it will turn out marvelous!)
> 
> Oh thanks for this tip! I tried it and it worked! The thing that is killing me is that I need 10 zippers and they are so ridiculously expensive at Joanns! I could order them from wawak for less than 50¢ a piece, but I don't have time to wait for the shipping on them.
> 
> Sunshine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not envy your sewing situation!  And I thought I had it bad sewing in my laundry room (which is not huge).  But at least I can leave my messes out!
> 
> How soon do you need your zippers?  I ask b/c most stores have decent 4th of July sales.  Hancocks had them on sale for 40% off plus an additional 15% off on Memorial Day.
> 
> 
> 
> TinkerbelleMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share the bit of good news we got around here...My oldest DD Marissa went for another WDW audition yesterday, and made it to the final round. *They kept 25 out of 120 applicants. *This is further than she's made it before, and this time they collected her resume and headshot, as well as took another photo of her for their records. *They said they'd keep her info on file for 6 months. *She was pretty excited. *They were casting for parade performers, and she said there was one lady watching her and taking notes, something that she hasn't noticed before. *Today is another audition, a general dance one like she's attended before, and expects the usual 300+ performers to be there. *This is for holiday shows, and specifically the Tomorrowland MVMCP one. *The website info said they're looking for pointe also, so she's been dancing all over the house practicing and breaking in the pointe shoes she hasn't worn in a while. * She's loving our new floors for this, we didn't have them during the time she was competing. *So, have a happy thought for her this morning, she has to drive over early for the 8:00 am sign in time.  (we live just over an hour away)
> 
> And an Amanda update...she took a few steps on Wednesday!!!   Her left side is showing more function than the right, but it's still great improvement.  She moved into a spine rehab facility over the weekend, and has all sorts of PT and OT every day. She expects to be here for a month, and then it's home.  (for the new people, this is the 18 yo DD of a coworker.  She fell badly on a trampoline 2 weeks ago and broke her neck)  she did have a graduation ceremony last weekend, cap and gown and everything.  They skyped the ceremony so she could watch and participate, and then the teachers and a few friends came to deliver her diploma.  Her mom said it was really cool.  Thanks for your continued prayers and good thoughts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats to your dd!  I'm excited for her and wish her continued success in her future auditions.
> 
> And it sounds like Amanda is making great progress.  I will keep her in my thoughts
Click to expand...


----------



## teresajoy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I wanted to share the bit of good news we got around here...My oldest DD Marissa went for another WDW audition yesterday, and made it to the final round. *They kept 25 out of 120 applicants. *This is further than she's made it before, and this time they collected her resume and headshot, as well as took another photo of her for their records. *They said they'd keep her info on file for 6 months. *She was pretty excited. *They were casting for parade performers, and she said there was one lady watching her and taking notes, something that she hasn't noticed before. *Today is another audition, a general dance one like she's attended before, and expects the usual 300+ performers to be there. *This is for holiday shows, and specifically the Tomorrowland MVMCP one. *The website info said they're looking for pointe also, so she's been dancing all over the house practicing and breaking in the pointe shoes she hasn't worn in a while. * She's loving our new floors for this, we didn't have them during the time she was competing. *So, have a happy thought for her this morning, she has to drive over early for the 8:00 am sign in time.  (we live just over an hour away)
> 
> And an Amanda update...she took a few steps on Wednesday!!!   Her left side is showing more function than the right, but it's still great improvement.  She moved into a spine rehab facility over the weekend, and has all sorts of PT and OT every day. She expects to be here for a month, and then it's home.  (for the new people, this is the 18 yo DD of a coworker.  She fell badly on a trampoline 2 weeks ago and broke her neck)  she did have a graduation ceremony last weekend, cap and gown and everything.  They skyped the ceremony so she could watch and participate, and then the teachers and a few friends came to deliver her diploma.  Her mom said it was really cool.  Thanks for your continued prayers and good thoughts!



I hope the audition goes well for your daughter!!!

Thank you for the update on Amanda! I'm happy to hear that she is making progress. The gradation sounds really neat (although, I feel bad that she couldn't be there in person). That was  nice for her to be able to participate.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

teacher1717 said:


> Thanks!  We don't have a honcock's around here, but I am headed to Joanns this weekend (for the first time.) I'll take a look there.



They ususally sell it by the yard. But last time I was there I did happen to see a disney princess one by the roll.


----------



## VBAndrea

*QUESTION*

Posting on behalf of Amy since she has been busy with appts for Allison lately...

She is looking for American Tail Fievel embroidery or applique designs -- I can't find any but thought someone may be able to help.  And Amy should be getting her THIRD machine today   The second one ended up with a broken hoop attachment on the day it arrived   Personally, I don't think Amy realizes her own strength.


----------



## miprender

My automatic threader fell off my PE770 into pieces and I have no idea how to put it all back together. I now have to thread everything the old fashion way

I checked my stitch count too... I am up to 3 million stitches. 





GlassSlippers said:


> Hi Gang!
> 
> My PE 770 is here! I had to contact Amazon because the hoop was missing. I was given a partial refund for the cost of ordering one so I'm almost ready to get started. I was just wondering if I should wind my own bobbins or stick to pre-wound. Because I think I remember several of you saying that their 770-s don't like home wound bobbins. Am I correct in that? Amazon offers a box of 144 pre wounds for $34.99. Has anyone here used those? Are they any good?
> 
> Thread isn't so hard because there are plenty of reviews to check, but not so with bobbins.
> 
> Here's another silly question about stabilizer. When I embroider a t shirt or other knit, is the stabilizer supposed to stay on the back of the design except for around the edges of the design? I read something recently that said it kept the embroidery in place during washing. Argh! It's so confusing! To tear away or not to tear away! Leave it there or not! What brand or doesn't it matter! I really want to do this right and not foul up my machine in the process.
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I prewind my own bobbins and use the brother embroidery thread and have never had a problem.



Sandi S said:


> One more school day...then I will be hitting the Disney sewing in earnest until we leave for our trip! In the meantime, I wanted to share 2 shirts I did for my youngest two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts are from Target - got a great haul on kids' Cherokee t's. They are on sale this week.



Love the Madagascar shirts. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I wanted to share the bit of good news we got around here...My oldest DD Marissa went for another WDW audition yesterday, and made it to the final round. *They kept 25 out of 120 applicants. *This is further than she's made it before, and this time they collected her resume and headshot, as well as took another photo of her for their records. *They said they'd keep her info on file for 6 months. *She was pretty excited. *They were casting for parade performers, and she said there was one lady watching her and taking notes, something that she hasn't noticed before. *Today is another audition, a general dance one like she's attended before, and expects the usual 300+ performers to be there. *This is for holiday shows, and specifically the Tomorrowland MVMCP one. *The website info said they're looking for pointe also, so she's been dancing all over the house practicing and breaking in the pointe shoes she hasn't worn in a while. * She's loving our new floors for this, we didn't have them during the time she was competing. *So, have a happy thought for her this morning, she has to drive over early for the 8:00 am sign in time.  (we live just over an hour away)
> 
> And an Amanda update...she took a few steps on Wednesday!!!   Her left side is showing more function than the right, but it's still great improvement.  She moved into a spine rehab facility over the weekend, and has all sorts of PT and OT every day. She expects to be here for a month, and then it's home.  (for the new people, this is the 18 yo DD of a coworker.  She fell badly on a trampoline 2 weeks ago and broke her neck)  she did have a graduation ceremony last weekend, cap and gown and everything.  They skyped the ceremony so she could watch and participate, and then the teachers and a few friends came to deliver her diploma.  Her mom said it was really cool.  Thanks for your continued prayers and good thoughts!



Yeah to your daughter... hope she gets one of those jobs.

Glad to hear your daughters friend is doing better. 



VBAndrea said:


> The first second showing set had us narrowed down along with two other houses -- I think that was in Feb so clearly they chose another home.  The second set for a second showing was in April.  The news was the people were still interested and then after that we never heard a thing.  I'm getting irritated with our realtor but not sure if it's his fault or our tenants   Our tenants leave on the 15th so that should help me better determine if it's time to say bye to our current realtor or not.  While our tenants are nice people, they did not want the house sold until they moved and I suspect it's been an issue for our realtor every time he has to show the place.  I also am wondering if he is not getting full cooperation in having them take care of some things -- like Christmas lights that were hanging around the front door through April!  But then again, the realtor didn't tell us until April!



It could be the tenants making it difficult for the showings. At least you only have a few weeks with them... the downside you lose that rent.




VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> Posting on behalf of Amy since she has been busy with appts for Allison lately...
> 
> She is looking for American Tail Fievel embroidery or applique designs -- I can't find any but thought someone may be able to help.  And Amy should be getting her THIRD machine today   The second one ended up with a broken hoop attachment on the day it arrived   Personally, I don't think Amy realizes her own strength.



WOW... she is on her third machine. That is too bad that she keeps getting lemons.


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> WOO HOO for one more day! Love the Madagascar set. Will you be visiting Universal on your trip too? (I guess I could just go read your PTR to refresh my memory, however it's easier just to ask you here at the moment!)
> 
> Sunshine



No, we are strictly Disney! We saw Madagascar 3 this afternoon - I think I loved it as much as the kids! It was extra fun b/c I was there with two ladies I work with and we sat behind all the kiddos and had a good time, too. We are going again in two weeks for Brave!


----------



## PrincessMickey

teacher1717 said:


> I made 2 new coin purses for Disney.  I am pretty pleased with them.  I'd like to use them to hang off lanyards.  I had planned on making the lanyards, but I can only find thin(ish) ribbon.  ANyone know where I can get thicker ribbon, like what they use in Disney?
> 
> The first is for me and has a black interior.  I hand stitched the satin stitch because I am not great at it with the sewing machine yet, and I like the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is for my nephew and it has a baseball (same as the mickey head) interior.  I actually used the sewing machine to applique this one and I think it turned out pretty well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of easy fits I cut and they just need to be sewn.  I also attempted a REAL pattern and that is cute.  I did cut out a piece beackwards, but I'm using cheap fabric and considering it a learning experience.



Great job, I can't beleive you hand stitched the one!!



mrslvega said:


> I feel a little embarass to post here as it's been ages since I've been here ...but I always felt welcome and part of a special group,
> 
> for the past few months I had several surgeries ( for brain shunts) also found out I have glaucoma , been nothing but in an out of hospitals and doctors ,
> a long while back I had some test done and a mass was found in the right ovary, I decided to just ignore it ( beside I had so much going on with the brain surgery) and forget about it, then a few mths back the pain was so bad I decided to go back to my dr and found out it grew and the Dr is the worried  about possibility of cancer
> 
> here is where I'm at a fence about what to do...I could go for surgery , remove the ovary and mass, wait 2 days for pathology and if is anything bad , go back and have everything removed, or just go have surgery have everything removed ( ovaries, uterus, tubes, cervix) and be done with it( will be put on HRT) ...I'm to have surgery on June 20th, but do not know what to do or  who to ask for information, I asked the GYN Dr if he had in office support or someone I could talk to and he said no, I do not want to let my family know as they've been really worried about me  so my family don't know about the surgery yet ( but then again I have to decide first on what to do)
> 
> Linnette
> 
> 
> not doing a lot of sewing but made these outfits recently



Hugs to you. That's a tough decision to make. I know you don't want to worry your family more but I really think you should talk with them before you make any decisions. Will be praying for you. By the way I love those dresses.




TinkNH said:


> As of today I have 100 days before we leave for WDW
> 
> I have one outfit made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt was a $5 find at wally world, made the shorts today.  Little man wants me to get every Cars fabric they had and make him more
> 
> I am resisting the urge to put these away in the suitcase...it is a bit early to pack I think



Great job!. My DS loves Cars too and would love for me to get all the Cars fabrics too!



VBAndrea said:


> Bryce is my personal favorite.  DH and I love to hike there.  Our ds's middle name is Bryce -- named after Bryce canyon.  Havasupi sounds ideal -- next time we can afford to go out there I will look into that.
> 
> Where in Africa do your parents live?  I hope everything goes well with your mom's surgery.



They live in Senegal which is more populated and not as many animals. They have done a few safaris though. Some day I would love to go visit. Thank you for the well wishes for my mom. She has been having alot of problems with her knees and can barely go up and down stair. She will have on knee replacement in a few weeks and at the end of summer will have the other one done. I'll show some pics in a minute of what me mom brought me.



TinkNH said:


> I really need an intervention.  this is not the place to seek it however since you are all to blame!!
> 
> I got brave and tried my first applique today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the question...
> Its a plain white tee for my oldest, who asked me to make her shorts to match.  Should I do black shorts with a red polka dot ruffle..or red polkadot shorts and black ruffle?
> 
> 
> or both



Great job!! I would go with red with the black ruffle.



Sandi S said:


> One more school day...then I will be hitting the Disney sewing in earnest until we leave for our trip! In the meantime, I wanted to share 2 shirts I did for my youngest two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts are from Target - got a great haul on kids' Cherokee t's. They are on sale this week.



Great job. My DS can't wait to see the new movie.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I wanted to share the bit of good news we got around here...My oldest DD Marissa went for another WDW audition yesterday, and made it to the final round. *They kept 25 out of 120 applicants. *This is further than she's made it before, and this time they collected her resume and headshot, as well as took another photo of her for their records. *They said they'd keep her info on file for 6 months. *She was pretty excited. *They were casting for parade performers, and she said there was one lady watching her and taking notes, something that she hasn't noticed before. *Today is another audition, a general dance one like she's attended before, and expects the usual 300+ performers to be there. *This is for holiday shows, and specifically the Tomorrowland MVMCP one. *The website info said they're looking for pointe also, so she's been dancing all over the house practicing and breaking in the pointe shoes she hasn't worn in a while. * She's loving our new floors for this, we didn't have them during the time she was competing. *So, have a happy thought for her this morning, she has to drive over early for the 8:00 am sign in time.  (we live just over an hour away)
> 
> And an Amanda update...she took a few steps on Wednesday!!!   Her left side is showing more function than the right, but it's still great improvement.  She moved into a spine rehab facility over the weekend, and has all sorts of PT and OT every day. She expects to be here for a month, and then it's home.  (for the new people, this is the 18 yo DD of a coworker.  She fell badly on a trampoline 2 weeks ago and broke her neck)  she did have a graduation ceremony last weekend, cap and gown and everything.  They skyped the ceremony so she could watch and participate, and then the teachers and a few friends came to deliver her diploma.  Her mom said it was really cool.  Thanks for your continued prayers and good thoughts!



Congrats to your DD and best of luck going forward!! Also good news Amanda is doing so well and great she could "attend" graduation.


So my parents have been living in Africa for the last couple years and come home for the summers. They came home on Wednesday and are staying with me so I can help my mom when she has her surgeries. Two years ago she brought me this panel. I thought about making a quilt with it but just haven't had the time. 




This year wenever they had anything made she saved the scraps and brought them for me!! Some are really just scraps but some are closer to a yard. Most are batik like and are pretty thick. I can add some of them to my quilt I want to make but not sure what else to make with them, maybe a patchwork skirt or something.




Another lady had brought fabric out there with her and ended up not using it so she gave them to my mom to give to me. A few Christmasy and a few Eastery fabrics.




She also brought me this handmade wallet. The outside is made of iguana skin and the inside is camel skin. Different but it looks pretty durable. Most people that sew out there still use treadle machines, that is what the wallet was made on. She brought one for me and both my sisters in law. She also brought men's wallets for the guys made from crocodile skin, don't have a picture of those though.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Teamtori said:


> Wow! It took me forever to get caught up!
> 
> 
> 
> These are absolutely adorable!! I love all of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! My son would love these!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following this...I will definitely get one for Tori! Thanks for thinking of us!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! Did you use a pattern for these?
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything you made, but especially the onesie bikini!!! Did you use a pattern for this??
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea on the tooth shirt!! I think I will try this for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> These all look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so impressed with the hand applique. I am shocked when I get one to turn out with the embroidery machine, so the fact that you did such a good job on this is so impressive to me! Good job!
> 
> Ok, going to send this before I lose it and then post my pics!


*TeamTori,nope no pattern but i had seen some like it on pinterest,they only had the kini on the front,but i couldn't let her go around with her booty showing ,hehe...so i did the back /bottom and a tie too!  i used a thrifted sheet so i just ironed some onto the heat/bond/lite and then cut out the lil triangles for the top and for the bottom i unsnapped the onesie and lay the fabric on top and used a pen { with cap on] to make in indention around the edges of the onesie where i needed to cut,hope that makes sense...then i ironed it all on and satin stitched /appliquéd it to the onesie. for the top trim i used the hemmed edge of the sheet so i had to satin stitch the edges there too since they were rough on the cut side,,,next time i will use ribbon or ricrac since i can just straight stitch that! i cut the ends off the ties after the picture was taken,they were too long. i made them seperate and sticthed ont he sides,next time i will try to make it all one piece,one front and one back with the ties made to it. *


----------



## momtoamulan

I can't sew to save my life...I love seeing how creative and wonderful everyone's one of a kind outfits are!


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> Posting on behalf of Amy since she has been busy with appts for Allison lately...
> 
> She is looking for American Tail Fievel embroidery or applique designs -- I can't find any but thought someone may be able to help.  And Amy should be getting her THIRD machine today  The second one ended up with a broken hoop attachment on the day it arrived Personally, I don't think Amy realizes her own strength.



Anyone else think that it's just not fair that Amy's had THREE machines when some of us haven't even had one yet?? 



miprender said:


> : My automatic threader fell off my PE770 into pieces and I have no idea how to put it all back together. I now have to thread everything the old fashion way
> 
> I checked my stitch count too... I am up to 3 million stitches.



I'm sorry, I have to admit that I snickered at this because it's such a 1st world problem to have   But seriously, I am sorry that the automatic threading function broke. And WOW for 3million stitches! that's a LOT!



Sandi S said:


> No, we are strictly Disney! We saw Madagascar 3 this afternoon - I think I loved it as much as the kids! It was extra fun b/c I was there with two ladies I work with and we sat behind all the kiddos and had a good time, too. We are going again in two weeks for Brave!



oh I BET you had a good time. I'm guessing you three sat back there, kicked the seats in front of you, talked through the movie and threw popcorn at the people sitting in front of you. 



PrincessMickey said:


> They live in Senegal which is more populated and not as many animals. They have done a few safaris though. Some day I would love to go visit. Thank you for the well wishes for my mom. She has been having alot of problems with her knees and can barely go up and down stair. She will have on knee replacement in a few weeks and at the end of summer will have the other one done. I'll show some pics in a minute of what me mom brought me.
> 
> 
> So my parents have been living in Africa for the last couple years and come home for the summers. They came home on Wednesday and are staying with me so I can help my mom when she has her surgeries. Two years ago she brought me this panel. I thought about making a quilt with it but just haven't had the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year wenever they had anything made she saved the scraps and brought them for me!! Some are really just scraps but some are closer to a yard. Most are batik like and are pretty thick. I can add some of them to my quilt I want to make but not sure what else to make with them, maybe a patchwork skirt or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lady had brought fabric out there with her and ended up not using it so she gave them to my mom to give to me. A few Christmasy and a few Eastery fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also brought me this handmade wallet. The outside is made of iguana skin and the inside is camel skin. Different but it looks pretty durable. Most people that sew out there still use treadle machines, that is what the wallet was made on. She brought one for me and both my sisters in law. She also brought men's wallets for the guys made from crocodile skin, don't have a picture of those though.



WOW, thanks for sharing with us all the cool things your parents brought back from Africa. My DH's cousin is currently in Africa (was in Mali, but had to transfer out when the coup d'etat occurred. Briefly ended up in Burkina Faso and should now be staying permanently in Cameroon) and has sent me several pictures of the clothing styles worn there, so much of your mom's "leftovers" look familiar.  That is a STUNNING wallet! Praying that your mom's surgeries go well and she is up and running in no time!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I wanted to share the bit of good news we got around here...My oldest DD Marissa went for another WDW audition yesterday, and made it to the final round. *They kept 25 out of 120 applicants. *This is further than she's made it before, and this time they collected her resume and headshot, as well as took another photo of her for their records. *They said they'd keep her info on file for 6 months. *She was pretty excited. *They were casting for parade performers, and she said there was one lady watching her and taking notes, something that she hasn't noticed before. *Today is another audition, a general dance one like she's attended before, and expects the usual 300+ performers to be there. *This is for holiday shows, and specifically the Tomorrowland MVMCP one. *The website info said they're looking for pointe also, so she's been dancing all over the house practicing and breaking in the pointe shoes she hasn't worn in a while. * She's loving our new floors for this, we didn't have them during the time she was competing. *So, have a happy thought for her this morning, she has to drive over early for the 8:00 am sign in time.  (we live just over an hour away)
> 
> And an Amanda update...she took a few steps on Wednesday!!!   Her left side is showing more function than the right, but it's still great improvement.  She moved into a spine rehab facility over the weekend, and has all sorts of PT and OT every day. She expects to be here for a month, and then it's home.  (for the new people, this is the 18 yo DD of a coworker.  She fell badly on a trampoline 2 weeks ago and broke her neck)  she did have a graduation ceremony last weekend, cap and gown and everything.  They skyped the ceremony so she could watch and participate, and then the teachers and a few friends came to deliver her diploma.  Her mom said it was really cool.  Thanks for your continued prayers and good thoughts!



WOW! That is so neat about your DD! FX that she did well and will get offered a role! Please keep us updated! Also, thank you so much for updating us on Amanda's progress. I'm so glad she was able to "be there" at her graduation. That was really sweet of the school to make that possible. Praying that she continues to make great progress and heal!



VBAndrea said:


> The first second showing set had us narrowed down along with two other houses -- I think that was in Feb so clearly they chose another home.  The second set for a second showing was in April.  The news was the people were still interested and then after that we never heard a thing.  I'm getting irritated with our realtor but not sure if it's his fault or our tenants   Our tenants leave on the 15th so that should help me better determine if it's time to say bye to our current realtor or not.  While our tenants are nice people, they did not want the house sold until they moved and I suspect it's been an issue for our realtor every time he has to show the place.  I also am wondering if he is not getting full cooperation in having them take care of some things -- like Christmas lights that were hanging around the front door through April!  But then again, the realtor didn't tell us until April!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How soon do you need your zippers?  I ask b/c most stores have decent 4th of July sales.  Hancocks had them on sale for 40% off plus an additional 15% off on Memorial Day.
> 
> 
> Congrats to your dd!  I'm excited for her and wish her continued success in her future auditions.
> 
> And it sounds like Amanda is making great progress.  I will keep her in my thoughts



Ugh, I can only imagine how frustrating this whole house business has been for you.  And I know it makes things even more difficult because you are not there.  I will be praying that you are able to make some headway in finding a buyer asap! Oh and my SIL would like the diapers and wetbags by the 18th, and I need to make sure to mail it out in time for her to actually receive them.  I did manage to find 5 zippers on clearance for 97¢ each, so I went ahead and bought those. Then I should be able to get the other 5 using coupons & competitor coupons. Thank you for the suggestion though!


Like I said to Andrea, I made it to the fabric store and got (most) of the supplies I need to work on my cloth diapers my SIL wanted for my nephew.  I need to head out to Hancock fabric because Joann didn't have enough of the wicking material I needed to line the diapers with. I managed to get all the waterproof diaper layers cut out and started working on setting the snaps.  There are 26 snaps on each diaper, so it just takes a while.  Fortunately it's fairly mindless work, so I can watch a movie while I do it.  

Sunshine


----------



## TinkNH

Went with the red with black ruffle (the red at her neck is her gymnastics leotard, she had just gotten home from practice)






Shes so slim that the shorts are a bit baggy in the front, but she liked them anyway

I also started working on another tee shirt into a dress for DD4, and had to tear it all apart   so will try to fix it tomorrow and post it then...too frustrated to touch it again now


----------



## theparsons

tricia said:


> 8382chp by tricialee22, on Flickr



I know this is months old, but was wondering where you found the great applique/embroidery for test track?  Thanks!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Marissa update...yesterday she wasn't so lucky.  She did do the audition wearing her pointe shoes (and evidently nobody else did) and said she felt like she rocked it, but the CM in charge told her that her technique was excellent, but she was too short for what they needed to cast.  So it's my fault she didn't make it....the lack of height comes from little ole me!    But her attitude is still good, and she's determined to keep at it.  She still has hopes something will come of Thursday's attempt...when she filled out the application she checked all the boxes...full time, part time, seasonal and holiday.  

Now we get to go to WDW and play!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

theparsons said:


> I know this is months old, but was wondering where you found the great applique/embroidery for test track?  Thanks!



HeatherSue has a TT appliqué on her site, though I'm not sure if this is hers because I've been MIA for a while until recently.  All of her things stitch out great!


----------



## miprender

PrincessMickey said:


> So my parents have been living in Africa for the last couple years and come home for the summers. They came home on Wednesday and are staying with me so I can help my mom when she has her surgeries. Two years ago she brought me this panel. I thought about making a quilt with it but just haven't had the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year wenever they had anything made she saved the scraps and brought them for me!! Some are really just scraps but some are closer to a yard. Most are batik like and are pretty thick. I can add some of them to my quilt I want to make but not sure what else to make with them, maybe a patchwork skirt or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lady had brought fabric out there with her and ended up not using it so she gave them to my mom to give to me. A few Christmasy and a few Eastery fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also brought me this handmade wallet. The outside is made of iguana skin and the inside is camel skin. Different but it looks pretty durable. Most people that sew out there still use treadle machines, that is what the wallet was made on. She brought one for me and both my sisters in law. She also brought men's wallets for the guys made from crocodile skin, don't have a picture of those though.



Wow... what nice fabric but I can see where it might be hard to decide what to make with it. 



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm sorry, I have to admit that I snickered at this because it's such a 1st world problem to have   But seriously, I am sorry that the automatic threading function broke. And WOW for 3million stitches! that's a LOT!
> Sunshine



 I know it could be worse....but I really miss my threader  Do you know how many times I kept trying to use it out of habit 



TinkNH said:


> Went with the red with black ruffle (the red at her neck is her gymnastics leotard, she had just gotten home from practice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes so slim that the shorts are a bit baggy in the front, but she liked them anyway
> 
> I also started working on another tee shirt into a dress for DD4, and had to tear it all apart   so will try to fix it tomorrow and post it then...too frustrated to touch it again now



She looks cute in them. The Easy Fit tends to run baggy but look so comfy



theparsons said:


> I know this is months old, but was wondering where you found the great applique/embroidery for test track?  Thanks!



FrouFroubyHS has that on her website.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Marissa update...yesterday she wasn't so lucky.  She did do the audition wearing her pointe shoes (and evidently nobody else did) and said she felt like she rocked it, but the CM in charge told her that her technique was excellent, but she was too short for what they needed to cast.  So it's my fault she didn't make it....the lack of height comes from little ole me!    But her attitude is still good, and she's determined to keep at it.  She still has hopes something will come of Thursday's attempt...when she filled out the application she checked all the boxes...full time, part time, seasonal and holiday.
> 
> Now we get to go to WDW and play!



 Sorry to hear that she didn't make the cut...hopefully she will hear back from the other one soon.


----------



## VBAndrea

MICHELLE your quote disappeared -- I would be pretty bummed if my automatic threader broke!  Have you ever had your machine in for service?  I need to look at my stitch count but I'm not sure I remember how.  I'll have to see if I can figure it out.




PrincessMickey said:


> They live in Senegal which is more populated and not as many animals. They have done a few safaris though. Some day I would love to go visit. Thank you for the well wishes for my mom. She has been having alot of problems with her knees and can barely go up and down stair. She will have on knee replacement in a few weeks and at the end of summer will have the other one done. I'll show some pics in a minute of what me mom brought me.
> 
> So my parents have been living in Africa for the last couple years and come home for the summers. They came home on Wednesday and are staying with me so I can help my mom when she has her surgeries. Two years ago she brought me this panel. I thought about making a quilt with it but just haven't had the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year wenever they had anything made she saved the scraps and brought them for me!! Some are really just scraps but some are closer to a yard. Most are batik like and are pretty thick. I can add some of them to my quilt I want to make but not sure what else to make with them, maybe a patchwork skirt or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lady had brought fabric out there with her and ended up not using it so she gave them to my mom to give to me. A few Christmasy and a few Eastery fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also brought me this handmade wallet. The outside is made of iguana skin and the inside is camel skin. Different but it looks pretty durable. Most people that sew out there still use treadle machines, that is what the wallet was made on. She brought one for me and both my sisters in law. She also brought men's wallets for the guys made from crocodile skin, don't have a picture of those though.


I'm not too familiar with Senegal, but being on the west coast I don't think they have an animal population like the eastern and southern countries do (I could be wrong though).  Still a very neat experience.

I might use some of those fabrics to make purses or as accents on skirts  --  I am not a quilter though.  Some of them are really pretty.

And what a neat wallet.  I love have useful things from other countries.  My keepsakes usually include something useful like a purse and I often buy jewelry too because it lasts forever, and then I try to always get something for the house.  Our kids bathroom upstairs has two pictures from Africa and one from Egypt hanging in it.  I had a vase from Egypt too but that disappeared -- it was metal and I know one of the kids took it to school when they were studying Egypt -- I hope it's still not all school -- I need to look for that!!!  

I had a friend who had knee replacements last year -- her recovery was a bit longer than expected but she is quite heavy so weight bearing was a greater challenge for her.  Hopefully your mom's will go well.



smile5sunshine said:


> Anyone else think that it's just not fair that Amy's had THREE machines when some of us haven't even had one yet??
> 
> Ugh, I can only imagine how frustrating this whole house business has been for you.  And I know it makes things even more difficult because you are not there.  I will be praying that you are able to make some headway in finding a buyer asap! Oh and my SIL would like the diapers and wetbags by the 18th, and I need to make sure to mail it out in time for her to actually receive them.  I did manage to find 5 zippers on clearance for 97¢ each, so I went ahead and bought those. Then I should be able to get the other 5 using coupons & competitor coupons. Thank you for the suggestion though!
> 
> 
> Like I said to Andrea, I made it to the fabric store and got (most) of the supplies I need to work on my cloth diapers my SIL wanted for my nephew.  I need to head out to Hancock fabric because Joann didn't have enough of the wicking material I needed to line the diapers with. I managed to get all the waterproof diaper layers cut out and started working on setting the snaps.  There are 26 snaps on each diaper, so it just takes a while.  Fortunately it's fairly mindless work, so I can watch a movie while I do it.
> 
> Sunshine


 at your comment about Amy and her collection of machines!  trust me, she's not laughing!  She leaves very soon and had hoped to get more done.  Hopefully I can help her out some this week.  And hopefully third time is a charm!

Good job on getting the diapers in order.  I still have all mine boxed in the attic which I need to pull down and see if I can find someone to buy them.  I know you can't sell diapers on e-bay but I think I can have the local homebirth midwife send out an e-mail to her chain of folks advertising them for me.  I paid loads of $$$ for all of them and we were never able to have more children so it's time to get rid of them.  I have sooooo much stuff I need to go through and get rid of.  I need to e-bay some of dd's good clothes but I've only ever bought on e-bay -- hopefully I can figure out to sell!

Do you have a snap tool?  Does it work well?  I have more fabric to make a hospital gown but the snap tape is so expensive.  My fabric will sit until the house sells.  And thank you for your prayers -- the more the better!



TinkNH said:


> Went with the red with black ruffle (the red at her neck is her gymnastics leotard, she had just gotten home from practice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes so slim that the shorts are a bit baggy in the front, but she liked them anyway
> 
> I also started working on another tee shirt into a dress for DD4, and had to tear it all apart   so will try to fix it tomorrow and post it then...too frustrated to touch it again now


Super cute and seeing them I think the right color choice was made.  Your dd has mine dd's figure!  Sadly my dd takes after her father in that regard.



theparsons said:


> I know this is months old, but was wondering where you found the great applique/embroidery for test track?  Thanks!


that applique design is Heather's.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Marissa update...yesterday she wasn't so lucky.  She did do the audition wearing her pointe shoes (and evidently nobody else did) and said she felt like she rocked it, but the CM in charge told her that her technique was excellent, but she was too short for what they needed to cast.  So it's my fault she didn't make it....the lack of height comes from little ole me!    But her attitude is still good, and she's determined to keep at it.  She still has hopes something will come of Thursday's attempt...when she filled out the application she checked all the boxes...full time, part time, seasonal and holiday.
> 
> Now we get to go to WDW and play!


I hate when something ridiculous that can't be changed interferes!  I wanted to be a flight attendant but my uncorrected vision was not good enough.  It still bothers me to this day!  I feel your dd's pain.  Since she did so well though hopefully she will get called back for something.


----------



## teresajoy

TinkNH said:


> Went with the red with black ruffle (the red at her neck is her gymnastics leotard, she had just gotten home from practice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes so slim that the shorts are a bit baggy in the front, but she liked them anyway
> 
> I also started working on another tee shirt into a dress for DD4, and had to tear it all apart   so will try to fix it tomorrow and post it then...too frustrated to touch it again now



Those turned out cute!!! And, your daughter looks pleased! I love her smile. 



theparsons said:


> I know this is months old, but was wondering where you found the great applique/embroidery for test track?  Thanks!



http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:category=1488233&mode=product&product=6016543



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Marissa update...yesterday she wasn't so lucky.  She did do the audition wearing her pointe shoes (and evidently nobody else did) and said she felt like she rocked it, but the CM in charge told her that her technique was excellent, but she was too short for what they needed to cast.  So it's my fault she didn't make it....the lack of height comes from little ole me!    But her attitude is still good, and she's determined to keep at it.  She still has hopes something will come of Thursday's attempt...when she filled out the application she checked all the boxes...full time, part time, seasonal and holiday.
> 
> Now we get to go to WDW and play!



Well, that stinks! I'm glad she has a good attitude though!


----------



## teacher1717

TinkNH said:


> Went with the red with black ruffle (the red at her neck is her gymnastics leotard, she had just gotten home from practice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes so slim that the shorts are a bit baggy in the front, but she liked them anyway
> 
> Adorable!!!!


----------



## nannye

Question!
I need to make a Poodle Skirt for V, Is there a specific pattern anyone would recommend? Maybe even just the skirt part of a dress pattern? I found a Poodle Skirt pattern at Fabric Land by simplicity, I could get that, but wonder if it is necessart to buy one. I'm making it out of pink broadcloth for our lunch at 50's Prime Time. 

My Rapunzel Tea Party was cancelled and moved to tomorrow, so I am off to sew my first dress.


----------



## McDuck

nannye said:


> Question!
> I need to make a Poodle Skirt for V, Is there a specific pattern anyone would recommend? Maybe even just the skirt part of a dress pattern? I found a Poodle Skirt pattern at Fabric Land by simplicity, I could get that, but wonder if it is necessart to buy one. I'm making it out of pink broadcloth for our lunch at 50's Prime Time.
> 
> My Rapunzel Tea Party was cancelled and moved to tomorrow, so I am off to sew my first dress.


There's a tutorial on MADE by Dana blog and it's free.  I have it pinned, but have never tried it.  Other tutorials of hers I've tried have been good, so it should be pretty simple.

http://www.danamadeit.com/2010/09/the-circle-skirt-tutorial.html

Carla C also has a tutorial on her blog with templates:

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2011/10/circular-logic.html


----------



## VBAndrea

nannye said:


> Question!
> I need to make a Poodle Skirt for V, Is there a specific pattern anyone would recommend? Maybe even just the skirt part of a dress pattern? I found a Poodle Skirt pattern at Fabric Land by simplicity, I could get that, but wonder if it is necessart to buy one. I'm making it out of pink broadcloth for our lunch at 50's Prime Time.
> 
> My Rapunzel Tea Party was cancelled and moved to tomorrow, so I am off to sew my first dress.



I was going to suggest a circle skirt and post the exact same tut that Jennie posted!  Us Navy wives think alike


----------



## McDuck

VBAndrea said:


> I was going to suggest a circle skirt and post the exact same tut that Jennie posted!  Us Navy wives think alike



  Sure do!


----------



## nannye

Not 15 minutes in and I broke the machine.  somehow the thread is breaking so my stitches don't have any thread. Getting the book and looking for a tool kit


----------



## smile5sunshine

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Marissa update...yesterday she wasn't so lucky.  She did do the audition wearing her pointe shoes (and evidently nobody else did) and said she felt like she rocked it, but the CM in charge told her that her technique was excellent, but she was too short for what they needed to cast.  So it's my fault she didn't make it....the lack of height comes from little ole me!    But her attitude is still good, and she's determined to keep at it.  She still has hopes something will come of Thursday's attempt...when she filled out the application she checked all the boxes...full time, part time, seasonal and holiday.
> 
> Now we get to go to WDW and play!



Oh pooh! that's really too bad   Although she does have a wonderful attitude about it so FX that they find the perfect role for her in WDW and SOON!



VBAndrea said:


> at your comment about Amy and her collection of machines!  trust me, she's not laughing!  She leaves very soon and had hoped to get more done.  Hopefully I can help her out some this week.  And hopefully third time is a charm!
> 
> Good job on getting the diapers in order.  I still have all mine boxed in the attic which I need to pull down and see if I can find someone to buy them.  I know you can't sell diapers on e-bay but I think I can have the local homebirth midwife send out an e-mail to her chain of folks advertising them for me.  I paid loads of $$$ for all of them and we were never able to have more children so it's time to get rid of them.  I have sooooo much stuff I need to go through and get rid of.  I need to e-bay some of dd's good clothes but I've only ever bought on e-bay -- hopefully I can figure out to sell!
> 
> Do you have a snap tool?  Does it work well?  I have more fabric to make a hospital gown but the snap tape is so expensive.  My fabric will sit until the house sells.  And thank you for your prayers -- the more the better!



Oh I DO feel badly for Amy. I hate that she's had such dumb luck with getting a good machine. But I agree, hopefully the 3rd time's the charm and she can get her sewing done before her trip.

You CAN sell used diapers on ebay now (either they've changed their rules or relaxed them because there are always several listings there. But another website that you can try listing things is Spot's Corner on Hyenacart.com (http://hyenacart.com/stores/Spots_corner/)  Hyenacart is a lot like Etsy (small shops that use paypal for transactions) but most of them are more eco-friendly in their products.  I believe for Spot's Corner listings you just pay a set fee and list as many items as you want for a specific period of time (I think it's 2 weeks, but I'm not sure). If someone buys your item, they pay you and you mail it out to them.  

However, it really might be easier to work something out with the midwife as then you wouldn't have to mess with shipping them. As an aside, and forgive me if I'm being nosy, but did you have a homebirth? We did with my last and I LOVED it, so that's why I was curious....please don't feel you have to answer if I you don't want to.

And yes, I do have a pair of snap pliers. I ordered mine online because I bought them before they started selling the Babyville line at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby. But from the other ladies on the cloth diaper sewing board I am on, I know that the actual snap pliers in the Babyville line are the same as the ones I have. The babyville snaps are just OK. They work fine, but they are a little cheaper in quality-they are more apt to break while you are setting them  if you don't get them lined up the right way in the pliers, and they are also more expensive than the snaps I get from kamsnaps.com (more colors too!)




TinkNH said:


> Went with the red with black ruffle (the red at her neck is her gymnastics leotard, she had just gotten home from practice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes so slim that the shorts are a bit baggy in the front, but she liked them anyway
> 
> I also started working on another tee shirt into a dress for DD4, and had to tear it all apart   so will try to fix it tomorrow and post it then...too frustrated to touch it again now



Oh those are very cute! Sorry that the dresses were giving you such a fit yesterday. Hopefully they will be more cooperative today and you can get them finished. 



nannye said:


> Question!
> I need to make a Poodle Skirt for V, Is there a specific pattern anyone would recommend? Maybe even just the skirt part of a dress pattern? I found a Poodle Skirt pattern at Fabric Land by simplicity, I could get that, but wonder if it is necessart to buy one. I'm making it out of pink broadcloth for our lunch at 50's Prime Time.
> 
> My Rapunzel Tea Party was cancelled and moved to tomorrow, so I am off to sew my first dress.



Guess I'm joining in on the "Great Mind's club" , I 3rd (or 4th?) the circle skirt pattern on the MADE site. 



nannye said:


> Not 15 minutes in and I broke the machine.  somehow the thread is breaking so my stitches don't have any thread. Getting the book and looking for a tool kit



Oh no! Not your machine too. Hmmm, I'm starting to wonder if maybe there was a defective batch of 770's that was produced   I really hope that you are able to figure out what is wrong with your machine and get it working again.


SO 260 snaps pressed and my hand HURTS!   But all the snaps are now set so I can move on to sewing the wetbags. I do need to make a trip to Hancock and pick up some more of the wicking fabric and also 5 more zippers. I'm betting I can get all the wetbags sewn today though. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday!
Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

Finally finished these!!





My husband's shirt is Simplicity 5581 (I also have the cargo shorts from this pattern cut and ready to sew).





My boys are all wearing McCall's 6548.
Matthew:




Jamie:




Benjamin:





Best of all, school is OUT!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Sandi S said:


> Finally finished these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, school is OUT!!!!


They look wonderful!!!!! 

And YAY!!!  for school being out!!!!


----------



## nannye

McDuck said:


> There's a tutorial on MADE by Dana blog and it's free.  I have it pinned, but have never tried it.  Other tutorials of hers I've tried have been good, so it should be pretty simple.
> 
> http://www.danamadeit.com/2010/09/the-circle-skirt-tutorial.html
> 
> Carla C also has a tutorial on her blog with templates:
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2011/10/circular-logic.html


THANK YOU!  off to go have a looK!



VBAndrea said:


> I was going to suggest a circle skirt and post the exact same tut that Jennie posted!  Us Navy wives think alike


 Great Minds Indeed!



smile5sunshine said:


> Guess I'm joining in on the "Great Mind's club" , I 3rd (or 4th?) the circle skirt pattern on the MADE site.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Not your machine too. Hmmm, I'm starting to wonder if maybe there was a defective batch of 770's that was produced   I really hope that you are able to figure out what is wrong with your machine and get it working again.Sunshine



My machine is a veru basic cheap walmart special. My mom took the bobbin etc... apart and cleaned it twice and then we found out the thread was wrapped aroound something at the top. 
but anyways..... it was working again.


----------



## nannye

Well I have officially sewn my first item since home ec in 8th grade....

I started cutting out the pattern and such around 12 and I finished about 8 or so. including lunch and dinner and breaking the machine lol. 

I guess that isn't too bad. I do think it turned out okay! 

my seams aren't straight and I had to hand stitch/reinforce one of the shoulder seams, but overall I think it went okay. 

It is just a basic A-line dress, The pattern was by Lily Bird on YCMT it has lime green polka dot lining.


----------



## nannye

nannye said:


> Well I have officially sewn my first item since home ec in 8th grade....
> 
> I started cutting out the pattern and such around 12 and I finished about 8 or so. including lunch and dinner and breaking the machine lol.
> 
> I guess that isn't too bad. I do think it turned out okay!
> 
> my seams aren't straight and I had to hand stitch/reinforce one of the shoulder seams, but overall I think it went okay.
> 
> It is just a basic A-line dress, The pattern was by Lily Bird on YCMT




hmmm not sure why the picture is so crappy? I better check my camera settings.


----------



## TinkNH

nannye said:


>


 
Very nice!! I love the fabric!!!



Sandi S said:


> Benjamin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, school is OUT!!!!



Love the shirts!  and your boys are all so handsome but this picture...just too dang cute!!!


----------



## teresajoy

nannye said:


> Well I have officially sewn my first item since home ec in 8th grade....
> 
> I started cutting out the pattern and such around 12 and I finished about 8 or so. including lunch and dinner and breaking the machine lol.
> 
> I guess that isn't too bad. I do think it turned out okay!
> 
> my seams aren't straight and I had to hand stitch/reinforce one of the shoulder seams, but overall I think it went okay.
> 
> It is just a basic A-line dress, The pattern was by Lily Bird on YCMT it has lime green polka dot lining.





GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> Finally finished these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, school is OUT!!!!


Love the matching shirts.  Are you making matching shorts for all of them too or just making shorts for your husband?  I love the face on Benjamin in his picture!  You are all going to look awesome at Disney!  Hooray for school being out.  We have 1 and 1/2 more days to go.  We're so excited because on the day school ends our good friends are coming to visit us from California.  We haven't seen them for a year and we are so excited that they are coming.



nannye said:


> Well I have officially sewn my first item since home ec in 8th grade....



Excellent job on your first dress!  It looks super!  On a moving child nobody will ever notice the tiny flaws that we all see in our own sewing.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## tricia

theparsons said:


> I know this is months old, but was wondering where you found the great applique/embroidery for test track?  Thanks!



Ye, I will confirm that I used heathers test track appliqué.



nannye said:


> Question!
> I need to make a Poodle Skirt for V, Is there a specific pattern anyone would recommend? Maybe even just the skirt part of a dress pattern? I found a Poodle Skirt pattern at Fabric Land by simplicity, I could get that, but wonder if it is necessart to buy one. I'm making it out of pink broadcloth for our lunch at 50's Prime Time.
> 
> My Rapunzel Tea Party was cancelled and moved to tomorrow, so I am off to sew my first dress.



I was going to suggest the made tutorial also.  I made a ladies poodle skirt with that and heathers poodle appliqué last month.


----------



## aksunshine

Lordy!!! I come over here after being away and find myself looking for the "like" button!!!


----------



## nowellsl

I was in Walmart today and they had a lot of sewing supplies in the clearance isle.  I got some stabalizer (brand is Stitch n Sew) 1 yard packages.  The cut-away was $1.00 and the tear-away was $2.00.  I've been wanting to experiment with applique, but don't want to invest a lot into it (in case I can't do it ).  Got some machine needles, interfacing, zippers and marking pens at what I think were great prices.  This Walmart still has a fairly large fabric section still, so I don't think it was because they're phasing it out or anything.  Might be worth checking for those of you that have a Walmart nearby!


----------



## billwendy

oooh, I'd love to find some stabilizer at those prices!!!!!! Like you, I'd love to play  more, but dont want to pray crazy prices!!!

Still a few things needed for  GAbby's Big Give!!! Family Wish shirts, tie dye shirts, eye spy bags, fleece blankets, airplane busy bags, theme park survival kit.....
http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=weneedyou&action=display&thread=72&page=1

I hope you all have been following along with Reed's big give - oh my GOSH - that little boy is just so super sweet!!!!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45142731#post45142731


----------



## zuzu310

TinkNH said:


> Went with the red with black ruffle (the red at her neck is her gymnastics leotard, she had just gotten home from practice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes so slim that the shorts are a bit baggy in the front, but she liked them anyway
> 
> I also started working on another tee shirt into a dress for DD4, and had to tear it all apart   so will try to fix it tomorrow and post it then...too frustrated to touch it again now



Love these shorts! Did you happen to make these using the easy fit pattern? I am getting ready to do some shorts with the cuff (not ruffles obviously) on them for my son and I am trying to figure out if the cuff needs to be less wide. I made him a normal pair of shorts and had to adjust the pattern b/c they were way to long when using a 2.5" hem.


----------



## TinkNH

zuzu310 said:


> Love these shorts! Did you happen to make these using the easy fit pattern? I am getting ready to do some shorts with the cuff (not ruffles obviously) on them for my son and I am trying to figure out if the cuff needs to be less wide. I made him a normal pair of shorts and had to adjust the pattern b/c they were way to long when using a 2.5" hem.


  I did use the easy fits pattern, but I had to do some adjusting too..going with the measurements for her outseam I would have had to cut them off above the crotch 

the ruffle is doubled so you dont hem it and there was no 2.5 hem..but I still had to ignore the outseam directions and just ended the pattern an inch down from the crotch..if that makes sense it does in my head 

I use a smaller hem on the ones for my son too..with a 2.5 inch seam allowance they go up above the crotch so I just use 1 inch...it worked


----------



## TinkNH

This was yesterdays project:











I was really happy with how this came out, sewing on a curve for the armholes has been a learning experience!!  I shortened the tie in the back after she took it off.

oh and since my kids are total hams they all had to get into the act


----------



## WyomingMomof6

nannye said:


> Question!
> I need to make a Poodle Skirt for V, Is there a specific pattern anyone would recommend? Maybe even just the skirt part of a dress pattern? I found a Poodle Skirt pattern at Fabric Land by simplicity, I could get that, but wonder if it is necessart to buy one. I'm making it out of pink broadcloth for our lunch at 50's Prime Time.
> 
> My Rapunzel Tea Party was cancelled and moved to tomorrow, so I am off to sew my first dress.



This pattern would make a cute poodle skirt.  It has three variations but the flouncy skirt can be done in less than an hour and is really cute.

https://youcanmakethis.com/products...s-sizes-6-mo-12-years-doll-sizes-included.htm


----------



## visitingapril09

TinkNH said:


> This was yesterdays project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how this came out, sewing on a curve for the armholes has been a learning experience!!  I shortened the tie in the back after she took it off.
> 
> oh and since my kids are total hams they all had to get into the act



I love it. I love the red, white, yellow and black combos. It looks great.


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> You CAN sell used diapers on ebay now (either they've changed their rules or relaxed them because there are always several listings there. But another website that you can try listing things is Spot's Corner on Hyenacart.com (http://hyenacart.com/stores/Spots_corner/)  Hyenacart is a lot like Etsy (small shops that use paypal for transactions) but most of them are more eco-friendly in their products.  I believe for Spot's Corner listings you just pay a set fee and list as many items as you want for a specific period of time (I think it's 2 weeks, but I'm not sure). If someone buys your item, they pay you and you mail it out to them.
> 
> However, it really might be easier to work something out with the midwife as then you wouldn't have to mess with shipping them. As an aside, and forgive me if I'm being nosy, but did you have a homebirth? We did with my last and I LOVED it, so that's why I was curious....please don't feel you have to answer if I you don't want to.
> 
> And yes, I do have a pair of snap pliers. I ordered mine online because I bought them before they started selling the Babyville line at JoAnns and Hobby Lobby. But from the other ladies on the cloth diaper sewing board I am on, I know that the actual snap pliers in the Babyville line are the same as the ones I have. The babyville snaps are just OK. They work fine, but they are a little cheaper in quality-they are more apt to break while you are setting them  if you don't get them lined up the right way in the pliers, and they are also more expensive than the snaps I get from kamsnaps.com (more colors too!)
> 
> Sunshine


Thanks for the diaper info!  I bookmarked that site.  My goal is to go through all my kids closets and the attic and get stuff out of here.  I cleared a lot of with a yard sale last year and I just didn't have time to participate in our community one this year, but I have some things that I want more $$ for than yard sale prices.  For clothes there was a consignment shop I used once and did OK at with my first batch of clothes, but they never contacted me about my maternity items and never contacted me to bring in fall items -- I did change my e-mail address but I did inform them and they did have my phone number as well so I'm mixed on wanting to try dealing with them again.

Yep, had a home birth with our second and would never do it any other way.  The midwife didn't make it on time so dh caught her.  My labor was waaaaaay faster with the second child so we just didn't think we needed the midwife that soon but the minute I got in the birth tub I had to push.  We had the Christmas tree in one corner of the living room and the birth tub in the other corner (dd is a Christmas baby). 



Sandi S said:


> Finally finished these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, school is OUT!!!!


LOVE the set!!!  Just fabulous!  

Yay for school being out.  I, on the other hand, need to make lunches for another week.  DS's class is actually cooking so lunch is not required other than drinks, but I will play it safe and sent him something -- especially on the day they are making cucumber and hummus soup -- I just don't picture him liking that.



nannye said:


> Well I have officially sewn my first item since home ec in 8th grade....
> 
> I started cutting out the pattern and such around 12 and I finished about 8 or so. including lunch and dinner and breaking the machine lol.
> 
> I guess that isn't too bad. I do think it turned out okay!
> 
> my seams aren't straight and I had to hand stitch/reinforce one of the shoulder seams, but overall I think it went okay.
> 
> It is just a basic A-line dress, The pattern was by Lily Bird on YCMT it has lime green polka dot lining.


Fabulous!!!!  Glad the machine was an easy fix.  I love the fabrics you used and I like the way that A line appears more straight -- I like it better than my pattern.  I think my dd would still wear something like that, though I do better with skirts and t's for her.



zuzu310 said:


> Love these shorts! Did you happen to make these using the easy fit pattern? I am getting ready to do some shorts with the cuff (not ruffles obviously) on them for my son and I am trying to figure out if the cuff needs to be less wide. I made him a normal pair of shorts and had to adjust the pattern b/c they were way to long when using a 2.5" hem.


On the pair I made for the last BG I made the cuffs longer and rolled them up twice for a different look.  So that's always an option too.  It's a very versatile pattern.



TinkNH said:


> This was yesterdays project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how this came out, sewing on a curve for the armholes has been a learning experience!!  I shortened the tie in the back after she took it off.
> 
> oh and since my kids are total hams they all had to get into the act


Love the large ruffle!  It's adorable (and I see your dd at least has shorts on under the dress


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


> I was in Walmart today and they had a lot of sewing supplies in the clearance isle.  I got some stabalizer (brand is Stitch n Sew) 1 yard packages.  The cut-away was $1.00 and the tear-away was $2.00.  I've been wanting to experiment with applique, but don't want to invest a lot into it (in case I can't do it ).  Got some machine needles, interfacing, zippers and marking pens at what I think were great prices.  This Walmart still has a fairly large fabric section still, so I don't think it was because they're phasing it out or anything.  Might be worth checking for those of you that have a Walmart nearby!



Lalalalala, I can't hear this!  I will NOT go and check out my Walmart!!!!



TinkNH said:


> This was yesterdays project:


Very cute! That turned out great!  I have only done a few pillowcase dresses.  People say that they are easy but I don't agree.  I think they are much harder than they look.



VBAndrea said:


> Yay for school being out.  I, on the other hand, need to make lunches for another week.  DS's class is actually cooking so lunch is not required other than drinks, but I will play it safe and sent him something -- especially on the day they are making cucumber and hummus soup -- I just don't picture him liking that.


I like cucumber and I like hummus but I don't think that I'd like cucumber and hummus soup either!  That sounds terrible!

I have a few things that I can share now.  These are the outfits that I made for Reed's Big Give.  The family is going to a zoo in the Bahamas while they are on their Disney cruise.  The zoo is famous for its marching flamingos.  So I made flamingo outfits for the kids to wear:





Then I made this outfit for the Main Street Boutiques launch last week.  Sorry if you already saw it on FB.









I haven't been able to get much sewing done for the last few days.  The end of school is always so darn busy.  I am hoping to sew today.  It will be my last chance for another week because school ends tomorrow and then we're having company for a week.


----------



## Piper

WyomingMomof6 said:


> This pattern would make a cute poodle skirt.  It has three variations but the flouncy skirt can be done in less than an hour and is really cute.
> 
> https://youcanmakethis.com/products...s-sizes-6-mo-12-years-doll-sizes-included.htm



I used it for a poodle skirt for 10 people for a school program.  It was so easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kids

The white paper near the top is the name of who it is for.  The teacher's is gray with silver ribbon and the kid's poodles are each different colors.


----------



## TinkNH

VBAndrea said:


> Very cute! That turned out great!  I have only done a few pillowcase dresses.  People say that they are easy but I don't agree.  I think they are much harder than they look.



I made a pattern from one she had and just followed that..this one turned out a zillion times better than the first one I did!


----------



## zuzu310

TinkNH said:


> I did use the easy fits pattern, but I had to do some adjusting too..going with the measurements for her outseam I would have had to cut them off above the crotch
> 
> the ruffle is doubled so you dont hem it and there was no 2.5 hem..but I still had to ignore the outseam directions and just ended the pattern an inch down from the crotch..if that makes sense it does in my head
> 
> I use a smaller hem on the ones for my son too..with a 2.5 inch seam allowance they go up above the crotch so I just use 1 inch...it worked



You should have seen me last night trying to adjust my pattern to compensate for the "cuff." I guess I keep calling it a cuff but what I really want is a stripe of contrasting material at the bottom. LOL! Anyways, math was not my strong point. I was talking out loud to myself and my husband was looking at me like I had gone crazy.  The 2.5" hem makes no sense on the basic shorts either. I reduced mine to a 1" hem too. We'll see how well I did. I am making sock monkey shorts for him. P.S. love the Minnie inspired dress too!!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> MICHELLE your quote disappeared -- I would be pretty bummed if my automatic threader broke!  Have you ever had your machine in for service?  I need to look at my stitch count but I'm not sure I remember how.  I'll have to see if I can figure it out.


 No I haven't ever had it service but I might have to drop it off to fix the threader. But I still have a few shirts left not sure if I can drop it off before we leave.



Sandi S said:


> Finally finished these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, school is OUT!!!!



Adorable 

Yeah for school being out. My kids last day is Monday and DH doesn't get out until next Tues..... all because of the darn TS Irene



nannye said:


> Well I have officially sewn my first item since home ec in 8th grade....
> 
> I started cutting out the pattern and such around 12 and I finished about 8 or so. including lunch and dinner and breaking the machine lol.
> 
> I guess that isn't too bad. I do think it turned out okay!
> 
> my seams aren't straight and I had to hand stitch/reinforce one of the shoulder seams, but overall I think it went okay.
> 
> It is just a basic A-line dress, The pattern was by Lily Bird on YCMT it has lime green polka dot lining.


 Yeah for your first project.




aksunshine said:


> Lordy!!! I come over here after being away and find myself looking for the "like" button!!!


 I do that all the time too




TinkNH said:


> This was yesterdays project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how this came out, sewing on a curve for the armholes has been a learning experience!!  I shortened the tie in the back after she took it off.
> 
> oh and since my kids are total hams they all had to get into the act



Love the colors.


dianemom2 said:


> I have a few things that I can share now.  These are the outfits that I made for Reed's Big Give.  The family is going to a zoo in the Bahamas while they are on their Disney cruise.  The zoo is famous for its marching flamingos.  So I made flamingo outfits for the kids to wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this outfit for the Main Street Boutiques launch last week.  Sorry if you already saw it on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to get much sewing done for the last few days.  The end of school is always so darn busy.  I am hoping to sew today.  It will be my last chance for another week because school ends tomorrow and then we're having company for a week.



OMG....love the flamingos. And your launch dress was so beautiful.



Piper said:


> I used it for a poodle skirt for 10 people for a school program.  It was so easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids
> 
> The white paper near the top is the name of who it is for.  The teacher's is gray with silver ribbon and the kid's poodles are each different colors.



Love the poodle skirts!


----------



## Yoshiandi

I made this for my daughter for her birthday today:

Abby wearing Abby Cadabby!! 










Now to practice embroidery on my machine to put an Abby Cadabby on the shirt portion.


----------



## dianemom2

I ended up getting a little more sewing done today.  Tomorrow is the last day of school and we have company coming so I doubt I will get to much else this week.  The design is new and I wanted to try it out today.  The pink heart fabric is some of clearance fabric from the sale at Joanns.  It is french terry.











Both of my daughter have informed me that they'd like some pajamas with this piglet design on the top.  That's amazing since they haven't wanted me to make them anything in a couple of years!

I also sewed out a shirt for a friend's daughter.  They are leaving for Orlando on Thursday morning.  I already made her a couple of dresses for the trip.  They hadn't thought they were going to Universal but decided to at the last minute.  She also has 3 boys but they are all teens and we didn't think they'd wear these shirts.


----------



## nannye

Okay 2 questions!!!!

1. Recommendations for a starter embroidery machine only. I don't need the combo machine and I'd like to look into the possibility of getting a machine, I love the look of appliques and would like to be able to do them, so definitely need a computerized embroidery machine. I know I can appliquees without them, I just feel like it would be easier to do with....

2. Looking for fabric seller recommendations on etsy or wherever. I am looking for fabric for a certain dress and I am just not finding something I like. 


Thanks
Erin


----------



## TinkNH

Yoshiandi said:


> I made this for my daughter for her birthday today:
> 
> Abby wearing Abby Cadabby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to practice embroidery on my machine to put an Abby Cadabby on the shirt portion.


  aww..so cute! My oldest is an Abbey and she loved abby cadabby too



dianemom2 said:


> I ended up getting a little more sewing done today.  Tomorrow is the last day of school and we have company coming so I doubt I will get to much else this week.  The design is new and I wanted to try it out today.  The pink heart fabric is some of clearance fabric from the sale at Joanns.  It is french terry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my daughter have informed me that they'd like some pajamas with this piglet design on the top.  That's amazing since they haven't wanted me to make them anything in a couple of years!
> 
> I also sewed out a shirt for a friend's daughter.  They are leaving for Orlando on Thursday morning.  I already made her a couple of dresses for the trip.  They hadn't thought they were going to Universal but decided to at the last minute.  She also has 3 boys but they are all teens and we didn't think they'd wear these shirts.




that is adorable!  I love the piglet


----------



## ItsyBitsy

nannye said:


> 2. Looking for fabric seller recommendations on etsy or wherever. I am looking for fabric for a certain dress and I am just not finding something I like.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I love Spoonflower.com. When ever I am making an everyday dress for myself I go there. The fabric is a little more on the pricey side but I can get any of the patterns in pretty much any type I'd need (chiffon, cotton, satin, upholstery, etc) They have some super goofy ones on there but if you search in stripes, dots, or floral you can usually find something normal. Most of the dress patterns in my size usually use about 2 yards. So a cotton dress for me buying fabric from there is about $36. BUT it's one of a kind and I hate most store bought dresses as they are always too short for me - I'm a pretty modest gal so It's worth it.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I have a few things that I can share now.  These are the outfits that I made for Reed's Big Give.  The family is going to a zoo in the Bahamas while they are on their Disney cruise.  The zoo is famous for its marching flamingos.  So I made flamingo outfits for the kids to wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this outfit for the Main Street Boutiques launch last week.  Sorry if you already saw it on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to get much sewing done for the last few days.  The end of school is always so darn busy.  I am hoping to sew today.  It will be my last chance for another week because school ends tomorrow and then we're having company for a week.


The flamingo outfits awe outstanding -- and they look sooooooo good on the kids.  I think the bright colors in the fabrics go great with their complexions.  I have a feeling that when they go to the gardens those outfits will get more compliments than any other outfits they received.  Where did you find that fabric?  It's just perfect?

Your launch outfit is superb as well -- it looks like a lot of time went into it.  I hope it sold for oodles of $$$.



Piper said:


> I used it for a poodle skirt for 10 people for a school program.  It was so easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids
> 
> The white paper near the top is the name of who it is for.  The teacher's is gray with silver ribbon and the kid's poodles are each different colors.


I don't recall seeing those before -- they are just darling!  I think I need to make my dd a poodle skirt.



Yoshiandi said:


> I made this for my daughter for her birthday today:
> 
> Abby wearing Abby Cadabby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to practice embroidery on my machine to put an Abby Cadabby on the shirt portion.


Adorable!  I can't wait to see what you do for the shirt.  Happy Birthday to your dd!



dianemom2 said:


> I ended up getting a little more sewing done today.  Tomorrow is the last day of school and we have company coming so I doubt I will get to much else this week.  The design is new and I wanted to try it out today.  The pink heart fabric is some of clearance fabric from the sale at Joanns.  It is french terry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my daughter have informed me that they'd like some pajamas with this piglet design on the top.  That's amazing since they haven't wanted me to make them anything in a couple of years!
> 
> I also sewed out a shirt for a friend's daughter.  They are leaving for Orlando on Thursday morning.  I already made her a couple of dresses for the trip.  They hadn't thought they were going to Universal but decided to at the last minute.  She also has 3 boys but they are all teens and we didn't think they'd wear these shirts.


Piglet is so sweet!  I love him with the heart fabric!  Is that another outfit for your nieces wardrobe?  As soon as I am done with helping Amy (which will be the end of this week since she's leaving soon) I plan on working on some sets for Alexa.  She is really into matching skirts and t's right now and has loved everything I've made her.  She loves anything Olivia too but I need more knits!  I also have jeans I bought last year at target's clearance and they need some embellishing.  So all that should keep me busy over the summer.  

Hmm, that HP design looks very familiar   I don't know if Amy even has her shirts for that one yet!  I may have to help her with those too.  I did two shirts yesterday for her and have only two more to go.  I also want to get my GKTW pillow cases done for her to take down -- I have half done but would like to do more since she'll transport them.  they go together pretty quickly so I think I'll manage.

How old were your girls when they wanted you to stop sewing for them?  Will they let you make purses or anything of that nature for them?  PJ's are good!!!  See, they still love their momma and her sewing skills  

Have a fun week with your friend 



nannye said:


> Okay 2 questions!!!!
> 
> 1. Recommendations for a starter embroidery machine only. I don't need the combo machine and I'd like to look into the possibility of getting a machine, I love the look of appliques and would like to be able to do them, so definitely need a computerized embroidery machine. I know I can appliquees without them, I just feel like it would be easier to do with....
> 
> 2. Looking for fabric seller recommendations on etsy or wherever. I am looking for fabric for a certain dress and I am just not finding something I like.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Erin


1. Brother PE 770 -- available with free shipping from places like overstock, Amazon, HSN, etc.  Just make sure it doesn't say Refurbished!  Teresa got hers from Overstock and had to exchange and they were great about getting her a new one.  Amy got hers from Amazon and had to exchange two and they were quick with returns as well.  I got mine from Amazon and mine worked perfect from the start.  Michelle got hers from Walmart but she got ripped off -- she had to pay 97¢ for shipping  Nini orders hers on payment plans possibly from HSN -- one of those tv home shopping sites.

2. Can't help here -- I just look on etsy and if the person has good reviews I buy from them.  I don't buy a lot on line b/c I really like looking at my fabric first.  Fabric.com may have something.



ItsyBitsy said:


> I love Spoonflower.com. When ever I am making an everyday dress for myself I go there. The fabric is a little more on the pricey side but I can get any of the patterns in pretty much any type I'd need (chiffon, cotton, satin, upholstery, etc) They have some super goofy ones on there but if you search in stripes, dots, or floral you can usually find something normal. Most of the dress patterns in my size usually use about 2 yards. So a cotton dress for me buying fabric from there is about $36. BUT it's one of a kind and I hate most store bought dresses as they are always too short for me - I'm a pretty modest gal so It's worth it.


Beautiful fabrics but  the prices  !


----------



## dianemom2

nannye said:


> Okay 2 questions!!!!
> 
> 1. Recommendations for a starter embroidery machine only.
> 2. Looking for fabric seller recommendations on etsy or wherever. I am looking for fabric for a certain dress and I am just not finding something I like.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Erin


1.  A lot of people get the Brother PE770.  Make sure that whatever you get, it has at least the 5x7 hoop.  Don't buy one that only has the 4x4 hoop.  That's what I did when I first started out and almost immediately I replaced it with the Ellageo I have now because the hoop was just too small!  You can also check on Craigslist around where you live.  Sometimes you can find a slightly older, lightly used machine for a great deal.

2.  I don't have a favorite seller on Etsy.   I just look around for the fabric that I like.



TinkNH said:


> that is adorable!  I love the piglet


Thanks!  I was happy with how it turned out!



VBAndrea said:


> The flamingo outfits awe outstanding -- and they look sooooooo good on the kids.  I think the bright colors in the fabrics go great with their complexions.  I have a feeling that when they go to the gardens those outfits will get more compliments than any other outfits they received.  Where did you find that fabric?  It's just perfect?
> 
> 
> Piglet is so sweet!  Is that another outfit for your nieces wardrobe?  As soon as I am done with helping Amy (which will be the end of this week since she's leaving soon) I plan on working on some sets for Alexa.  She is really into matching skirts and t's right now and has loved everything I've made her.  She loves anything Olivia too but I need more knits!  I also have jeans I bought last year at target's clearance and they need some embellishing.  So all that should keep me busy over the summer.
> 
> 
> How old were your girls when they wanted you to stop sewing for them?  Will they let you make purses or anything of that nature for them?  PJ's are good!!!  See, they still love their momma and her sewing skills


I found the flamingo fabric on Etsy.  I wasn't sure I was going to be able to find something to go with the flamingo theme that wasn't too girly looking.  I was happy to find that fabric.  It was just the right size too.  I was able to squeeze out the pair of shorts and the strips that I needed for the skirt.  The skirt was fun to make.  I tried two new methods for the gathers.  One on the tiers, I tried using clear elastic to do the gathering and on the other tier I used the tension method on the sewing machine.  I thought both methods worked well but I absolutely LOVE the clear elastic method.  It works like a dream and no pulling bobbin threads anymore!!!!  I was able to order like 20 yards of clear elastic on Etsy for about $3.

It sounds like you are going to be keeping busy with your sewing this summer.  What plans do you have for the jeans you are going to embellish?  More horses?  Or is there another theme this time?  I did a cute set of horse themed jeans and tops for my girls a few years ago.  However, those were some of the last things that I made them before they decided they didn't like my sewing anymore.  

My girls liked everything that I made until they were almost 9 and 10.  Then they suddenly hated my sewing.  They are just starting to say that they want me to make them pajamas and a few other things.  I recently found a really cute tank dress pattern that you make with old t-shirts.  I am thinking of trying that with some of their old shirts but my girls have not committed to it yet.  I also bought some fabric to make them each a dress at the Joanns sale on Memorial Day.  I am not sure what pattern I am going to use.  Did you ever make the Lucy dress pattern? I looked at that one but I thought it was cut too low in both the front and the back for my girls.  I like that style though.  

They do like when I make them bags.  I made each of them a Patricia tunic and matching Rosetta tote bag for Chanukah.  They loved them.  I also made them a zippered pouch with one of those in the hoop designs.  I would like to get around to making each of them one of those two zip hipsters because they really liked the ones that I made and donated to the synagogue for their silent auction.

Oh my, this was a long post.  Sorry!  I didn't realize that I had so much to say this morning!!!!  Today is the last day of school for my kids.  We were supposed to go to the pool this afternoon but it is a yucky, rainy day.  I guess I'll be finding something else to entertain them.


----------



## teresajoy

aksunshine said:


> Lordy!!! I come over here after being away and find myself looking for the "like" button!!!



Ok, as soon as I read this, I went to "like" it!!!  




TinkNH said:


> This was yesterdays project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how this came out, sewing on a curve for the armholes has been a learning experience!!  I shortened the tie in the back after she took it off.
> 
> oh and since my kids are total hams they all had to get into the act



This is cute!!! And your kids are adorable!



dianemom2 said:


> Then I made this outfit for the Main Street Boutiques launch last week.  Sorry if you already saw it on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to get much sewing done for the last few days.  The end of school is always so darn busy.  I am hoping to sew today.  It will be my last chance for another week because school ends tomorrow and then we're having company for a week.



I love those flamingo outfits!!! And your launch outfit was gorgeous!




Piper said:


> I used it for a poodle skirt for 10 people for a school program.  It was so easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids
> 
> The white paper near the top is the name of who it is for.  The teacher's is gray with silver ribbon and the kid's poodles are each different colors.



Piper, those are so cute!



Yoshiandi said:


> I made this for my daughter for her birthday today:
> 
> Abby wearing Abby Cadabby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to practice embroidery on my machine to put an Abby Cadabby on the shirt portion.



I love Abby!!! She is so cute! Love the outfit!



nannye said:


> Okay 2 questions!!!!
> 
> 1. Recommendations for a starter embroidery machine only. I don't need the combo machine and I'd like to look into the possibility of getting a machine, I love the look of appliques and would like to be able to do them, so definitely need a computerized embroidery machine. I know I can appliquees without them, I just feel like it would be easier to do with....
> 
> 2. Looking for fabric seller recommendations on etsy or wherever. I am looking for fabric for a certain dress and I am just not finding something I like.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I also recommend the Brother 770, but I wouldn't have a problem buying a refurbished machine from a place like Overstock. Mine wasn't refurbished, but I have had excellent customer service from them! 

What fabric are you looking for?


Just wanted to add that my 9 year old still loves customs and my 14 year old just asked me to make her a skirt for every day of the year!  (love my girls!)


----------



## dianemom2

teresajoy said:


> Just wanted to add that my 9 year old still loves customs and my 14 year old just asked me to make her a skirt for every day of the year!  (love my girls!)


That's great!  My girls have definitely been in a long period where they need to look like everybody else and wear what everybody else is wearing.  I can't wait for this to end!


----------



## NiniMorris

It has been so long since I have been here I almost feel like I should introduce myself all over again!  LOL!!

I am seriously hoping for things to slow down a tiny bit so I can get back to sewing and still have time to get on the DIS... especially now that both my computer and the DIS seem to have their bugs worked out at the SAME time!


Later today I might try and go back to read...but seeing as it is now over 100 pages that I am behind I am not so sure I will have the time...

We now have confirmed free dining dates for the week after Thanksgiving.  So I have to get my rear in gear to make 80+ shirts for the trip.  My grand Princess has put in a custom order for one dress, and her mommy is thinking of a completely different dress.  

...of course the beach trip in only 10 days has got me a little behind since I have almost zero planning done for that!

I think I need a life secretary.  Someone to follow around behind me taking notes and writing down some seemingly random thoughts that I come up with for my blog (but keep forgetting them before I actually type them out!); doing the paperwork for the launches; keeping my schedule straight... and reminding me when I am supposed to be somewhere!


See ya'll later!

Nini


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Just wanted to add that my 9 year old still loves customs and my 14 year old just asked me to make her a skirt for every day of the year!  (love my girls!)



I just know you will make her the skirts.


----------



## tricia

TinkNH said:


> This was yesterdays project:



Good job, super cute looking dress.



dianemom2 said:


>



Love the flamingo fabric you found.  Super.



Piper said:


> I used it for a poodle skirt for 10 people for a school program.  It was so easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids
> 
> The white paper near the top is the name of who it is for.  The teacher's is gray with silver ribbon and the kid's poodles are each different colors.



These are great. 



Yoshiandi said:


> Abby wearing Abby Cadabby!!



Great skirt.  Good luck with the top.



dianemom2 said:


>



Super cute Piglet outfit.  Love HP too, but I think I lost it.




nannye said:


> Okay 2 questions!!!!
> 
> 1. Recommendations for a starter embroidery machine only. I don't need the combo machine and I'd like to look into the possibility of getting a machine, I love the look of appliques and would like to be able to do them, so definitely need a computerized embroidery machine. I know I can appliquees without them, I just feel like it would be easier to do with....
> 
> 2. Looking for fabric seller recommendations on etsy or wherever. I am looking for fabric for a certain dress and I am just not finding something I like.
> 
> Erin



Canada right?  Check the Brother.ca website to find a brother dealer near you for the embroidery machine.  You DO NOT have to get the Disney one, as all the appliques we use are available for purchase later.  The ones that come with the machine are actually no good.


----------



## miprender

Yoshiandi said:


> I made this for my daughter for her birthday today:
> 
> Abby wearing Abby Cadabby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to practice embroidery on my machine to put an Abby Cadabby on the shirt portion.



Great job! Love that fabric. Did you know that fabric sells for alot on ebay.



dianemom2 said:


> I ended up getting a little more sewing done today.  Tomorrow is the last day of school and we have company coming so I doubt I will get to much else this week.  The design is new and I wanted to try it out today.  The pink heart fabric is some of clearance fabric from the sale at Joanns.  It is french terry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my daughter have informed me that they'd like some pajamas with this piglet design on the top.  That's amazing since they haven't wanted me to make them anything in a couple of years!
> 
> I also sewed out a shirt for a friend's daughter.  They are leaving for Orlando on Thursday morning.  I already made her a couple of dresses for the trip.  They hadn't thought they were going to Universal but decided to at the last minute.  She also has 3 boys but they are all teens and we didn't think they'd wear these shirts.



Piglet is so cute... and love the HP shirts. Did you use special fabric to make it so shiny?



nannye said:


> Okay 2 questions!!!!
> 
> 1. Recommendations for a starter embroidery machine only. I don't need the combo machine and I'd like to look into the possibility of getting a machine, I love the look of appliques and would like to be able to do them, so definitely need a computerized embroidery machine. I know I can appliquees without them, I just feel like it would be easier to do with....
> 
> 2. Looking for fabric seller recommendations on etsy or wherever. I am looking for fabric for a certain dress and I am just not finding something I like.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



1:  I love my PE770

2:  I have purchased from a few sellers that ship from Japan but I don't really have one site I look at.  What fabric are you looking for as may be able to help narrow your search.



teresajoy said:


> Just wanted to add that my 9 year old still loves customs and my 14 year old just asked me to make her a skirt for every day of the year!  (love my girls!)



My DD8 will only wear PJs and Disney outfits. Nothing else anymore. 



NiniMorris said:


> .I think I need a life secretary.  Someone to follow around behind me taking notes and writing down some seemingly random thoughts that I come up with for my blog (but keep forgetting them before I actually type them out!); doing the paperwork for the launches; keeping my schedule straight... and reminding me when I am supposed to be somewhere!
> Nini


 I need one of those too


----------



## ItsyBitsy

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful fabrics but  the prices  !



Yeah, No, I totally agree.  I only use the website if I have a specific thing in mind for what fabric I'd like to use. It's great quality. Plus you're supporting a design student. 

Okay, maybe I can't justify it.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I found the flamingo fabric on Etsy.  I wasn't sure I was going to be able to find something to go with the flamingo theme that wasn't too girly looking.  I was happy to find that fabric.  It was just the right size too.  I was able to squeeze out the pair of shorts and the strips that I needed for the skirt.  The skirt was fun to make.  I tried two new methods for the gathers.  One on the tiers, I tried using clear elastic to do the gathering and on the other tier I used the tension method on the sewing machine.  I thought both methods worked well but I absolutely LOVE the clear elastic method.  It works like a dream and no pulling bobbin threads anymore!!!!  I was able to order like 20 yards of clear elastic on Etsy for about $3.
> 
> It sounds like you are going to be keeping busy with your sewing this summer.  What plans do you have for the jeans you are going to embellish?  More horses?  Or is there another theme this time?  I did a cute set of horse themed jeans and tops for my girls a few years ago.  However, those were some of the last things that I made them before they decided they didn't like my sewing anymore.
> 
> My girls liked everything that I made until they were almost 9 and 10.  Then they suddenly hated my sewing.  They are just starting to say that they want me to make them pajamas and a few other things.  I recently found a really cute tank dress pattern that you make with old t-shirts.  I am thinking of trying that with some of their old shirts but my girls have not committed to it yet.  I also bought some fabric to make them each a dress at the Joanns sale on Memorial Day.  I am not sure what pattern I am going to use.  Did you ever make the Lucy dress pattern? I looked at that one but I thought it was cut too low in both the front and the back for my girls.  I like that style though.
> 
> They do like when I make them bags.  I made each of them a Patricia tunic and matching Rosetta tote bag for Chanukah.  They loved them.  I also made them a zippered pouch with one of those in the hoop designs.  I would like to get around to making each of them one of those two zip hipsters because they really liked the ones that I made and donated to the synagogue for their silent auction.
> 
> Oh my, this was a long post.  Sorry!  I didn't realize that I had so much to say this morning!!!!  Today is the last day of school for my kids.  We were supposed to go to the pool this afternoon but it is a yucky, rainy day.  I guess I'll be finding something else to entertain them.



Your post was only long b/c I asked a lot of questions!

How do you gather with clear elastic?  Is it similar to what you do for shirring?  My favorite is zig zagging over dental floss, but I'm always looking for any methods that are easy.

I don't know what I will do with the jeans.  My dd is into almost any kind of animal.  She loves cats and dogs just as much as horses.  I also have a paisley fill design that I think is really neat looking and thought that would be fun on jeans.  I also though doing circles in various sizes would look neat and I have Heather's circle set which I bought to do just that -- never mind I bought it about a year ago and haven't gotten around to it yet!

I guess I should consider myself lucky -- dd is 8.5 and still loves t-shirts and skirt sets.  She's not as much into dresses but for some reason she really likes most all of the skirts I do for her.  She loves the attention of people complimenting her outfits.

I love the look of the Lucy pattern and contemplated getting it for myself, but the low cut back is what is turning me off.  I have to wear a bra -- my coconuts are droopy   I am dying for someone to make it though so I can figure out if it's feasible to alter it to accommodate a bra.

I'm glad your dd's at least like bags and purses so you can make something for them.  PJs are fun and easy too.  And the t-shirt dress sounds neat -- I might be interested in seeing that pattern!  I was just pulling down some of dd's old t-shirts and want to repurpose them but am not sure how.  Most have spots on them so aren't fit for resale, but I could cut around the spots.  I may try a patchwork skirt or something.  Most are horse designs from gymboree and the like.  Some are a little babyish but some are OK.

We're having rain here too today -- it must be up and down the coast.



teresajoy said:


> Just wanted to add that my 9 year old still loves customs and my 14 year old just asked me to make her a skirt for every day of the year!  (love my girls!)



I hope Arminda has a big closet to hold all those skirts!  I also hope Alexa follows in her footsteps -- so far, so good!  Every time she sees fabric she likes she tells me to make her something with it!



dianemom2 said:


> That's great!  My girls have definitely been in a long period where they need to look like everybody else and wear what everybody else is wearing.  I can't wait for this to end!


 I thankfully don't have that problem but on rare occasion where dd will a certain style of shoes -- like she had to have a pair of Twinkle Toes a couple of years ago.  Yesterday she went to school in a tank top, short shorts -- way too short to meet dress code -- and Ugg boots that I just got her on clearance.  She wanted to wear her high heeled white sandals she had for the piano recital but I put a stop to those.  



NiniMorris said:


> It has been so long since I have been here I almost feel like I should introduce myself all over again!  LOL!!
> 
> I am seriously hoping for things to slow down a tiny bit so I can get back to sewing and still have time to get on the DIS... especially now that both my computer and the DIS seem to have their bugs worked out at the SAME time!
> 
> 
> Later today I might try and go back to read...but seeing as it is now over 100 pages that I am behind I am not so sure I will have the time...
> 
> We now have confirmed free dining dates for the week after Thanksgiving.  So I have to get my rear in gear to make 80+ shirts for the trip.  My grand Princess has put in a custom order for one dress, and her mommy is thinking of a completely different dress.
> 
> ...of course the beach trip in only 10 days has got me a little behind since I have almost zero planning done for that!
> 
> I think I need a life secretary.  Someone to follow around behind me taking notes and writing down some seemingly random thoughts that I come up with for my blog (but keep forgetting them before I actually type them out!); doing the paperwork for the launches; keeping my schedule straight... and reminding me when I am supposed to be somewhere!
> 
> 
> See ya'll later!
> 
> Nini


Hi Nini!!!  You have tons of time to get those shirts done   Hope all is going well.


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> I also recommend the Brother 770, but I wouldn't have a problem buying a refurbished machine from a place like Overstock. Mine wasn't refurbished, but I have had excellent customer service from them!
> 
> What fabric are you looking for?
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add that my 9 year old still loves customs and my 14 year old just asked me to make her a skirt for every day of the year!  (love my girls!)



Teresa your girls are the best. 

I am lucky C likes to wear the skirts I make out also she beats to her own drum and is very artsy by herself regardless that she is my kid.

Also after going to the store and trying on dresses last week she decided either me or one of my crafty friends need to make her clothes because store bought doesn't fit right. My Grandma must be smiling from heaven on that one.

I posted all my latest on my PTR so I won't repost here. 

i have been crazy busy and J has been acting up so I haven't had a lot of time lately. I am going to try and be better.


----------



## tinkbell13

nannye said:


> Okay 2 questions!!!!
> 
> 1. Recommendations for a starter embroidery machine only. I don't need the combo machine and I'd like to look into the possibility of getting a machine, I love the look of appliques and would like to be able to do them, so definitely need a computerized embroidery machine. I know I can appliquees without them, I just feel like it would be easier to do with....



Another vote for the PE-770 here. I did a few appliques by hand before Christmas last year and purchased the 770 in January. It does make appliques so much easier.

As Tricia said, find a dealer near you and go check out machines. I looked locally at the PE-780. I agree with Tricia that the Disney patterns in it are not very good, especially compared to patterns that you purchase. I ordered my machine from Amazon.com and shipped it here. Even after paying shipping and duty, I saved over $400 compared to purchasing it here. It was fast too. Ordering a 780 from my local store was going to take 2 weeks to get here. Amazon said it would be 7-10 days and it was here in 5.


----------



## nannye

A couple have asked what fabric I am looking for and honestly its nothing really specific. I've fallen in love with a dress made by a disboutiquer (or former) only it was made 4-5 years ago so no way I can get that fabric
 and I just can't seem to find something I like since my head is stuck on what that disboutiquer used. 

Here is the dress, it's the party hat/triangle fabric. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2264572&page=7


----------



## nannye

Thank you all for the help on embroidery machines. I think I've decided that I need to just hold off, it's not the right time.  I did some quick searches and can't find the 770 in canada. in the US no problem, only one who would ship to canada but just too expensive right now. 
We shall see. 
Thanks
Erin


----------



## 4monkeys

Just tried to catch up really quickly.. I am sure I dind't absorb everything.   

It's been a while. First machine trouble, family death, Alli was ill, more machine trouble, messing with the kitchen. I think you get it. I was just as busy as everyone else. 

I am making my finall items for our trip. We are leaving VERY soon!!  can't wait. 

Does anyone know where to have names done in Harry Potter Font for my machine???  I am not computer Savvy, so not really an option to do free programs right now. If not, no worries!!

Anyone having trouble logging inot the Big Give site??  My computer isn't letting me. Like the URL doesn't exist. I wanted to post I mailed my package today.


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> Just tried to catch up really quickly.. I am sure I dind't absorb everything.
> 
> It's been a while. First machine trouble, family death, Alli was ill, more machine trouble, messing with the kitchen. I think you get it. I was just as busy as everyone else.
> 
> I am making my finall items for our trip. We are leaving VERY soon!!  can't wait.
> 
> Does anyone know where to have names done in Harry Potter Font for my machine???  I am not computer Savvy, so not really an option to do free programs right now. If not, no worries!!
> 
> Anyone having trouble logging inot the Big Give site??  My computer isn't letting me. Like the URL doesn't exist. I wanted to post I mailed my package today.


I just stay logged in to the BG site and it opens fine for me.  I will post over there that you can't get in but that you mailed your package and refer them over here so they know it really came from you.

Clueless on the HP font names (but you already know that!).


----------



## tinkbell13

4monkeys said:


> Does anyone know where to have names done in Harry Potter Font for my machine???  I am not computer Savvy, so not really an option to do free programs right now. If not, no worries!!


Pm'd you on the names.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> How do you gather with clear elastic?  Is it similar to what you do for shirring?  My favorite is zig zagging over dental floss, but I'm always looking for any methods that are easy.
> 
> I don't know what I will do with the jeans.  My dd is into almost any kind of animal.  She loves cats and dogs just as much as horses.  I also have a paisley fill design that I think is really neat looking and thought that would be fun on jeans.  I also though doing circles in various sizes would look neat and I have Heather's circle set which I bought to do just that -- never mind I bought it about a year ago and haven't gotten around to it yet!
> 
> 
> And the t-shirt dress sounds neat -- I might be interested in seeing that pattern!  I was just pulling down some of dd's old t-shirts and want to repurpose them but am not sure how.  Most have spots on them so aren't fit for resale, but I could cut around the spots.  I may try a patchwork skirt or something.  Most are horse designs from gymboree and the like.  Some are a little babyish but some are OK.


The clear elastic method is really easy.  This is the only tute that I found on-line but I think it explains it:
http://indietutes.blogspot.com/2007/07/gathering-with-clear-elastic.html

Your jeans ideas sound very cute.  I love the paisley idea and also the various circles.

The t-shirt dress pattern is probably too big for your daughter but is on Little Blue Boo's website.  She has some cute patterns but they are a bit expensive.  Sara has asked me about making a quilt out of her old t-shirts.  Maybe I will get to it over the summer.  Although that will go on the long, long list of stuff I need to finish this summer.  I noticed that on the YCMT $5 sale this week, that they have a pattern for a t-shirt quilt.  But I don't really think you'd need a pattern for that.  

I didn't think I'd get time to sew today.  But it rained so our plans were canceled.  Here is what I made since we were at home:


----------



## erinmomof2

I mostly lurk and rarely post but I always follow the threads and started sewing a few months ago thanks to you guys!  I'm planning a party for my girls and we're doing a day camp theme.  We have 14 girls coming (ages 4-9) and so far I've made them all reversable tote bags, but I have a lot of fabric leftover (found a sale at Walmart for $.50 a yard so I bought A LOT) and I'm trying to come up with some ideas of other favors I could make and put inside the tote bags.  Do any of you have suggestions?  I'm sure there is something obvious that I'm not thinking of.  Please help!!!!

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> The clear elastic method is really easy.  This is the only tute that I found on-line but I think it explains it:
> http://indietutes.blogspot.com/2007/07/gathering-with-clear-elastic.html
> 
> Your jeans ideas sound very cute.  I love the paisley idea and also the various circles.
> 
> The t-shirt dress pattern is probably too big for your daughter but is on Little Blue Boo's website.  She has some cute patterns but they are a bit expensive.  Sara has asked me about making a quilt out of her old t-shirts.  Maybe I will get to it over the summer.  Although that will go on the long, long list of stuff I need to finish this summer.  I noticed that on the YCMT $5 sale this week, that they have a pattern for a t-shirt quilt.  But I don't really think you'd need a pattern for that.
> 
> I didn't think I'd get time to sew today.  But it rained so our plans were canceled.  Here is what I made since we were at home:


Thank you for the link to the elastic gathering tut -- I may have to try that.  

There are plenty of on line tuts for t-shirt quilts.  I've also seen t-shirt pants which would be cute for PJ pants.

And my dd happened to see your latest outfit and wants one exactly like it!!!  Where did you get the Scottie knit from?  This is one outfit I don't think she's going to forget!  Did you make up your own skirt piece?  I have to post the pic of the dress from Allison -- exact type of skirt and I was telling Amy I think I could make something like it -- we analyzed it   I also saw a Fabenmix pattern for a similar dress and found an on line tut and think I can do it without a pattern.  My only problem now is I don't have any extra money for knits 



erinmomof2 said:


> I mostly lurk and rarely post but I always follow the threads and started sewing a few months ago thanks to you guys!  I'm planning a party for my girls and we're doing a day camp theme.  We have 14 girls coming (ages 4-9) and so far I've made them all reversable tote bags, but I have a lot of fabric leftover (found a sale at Walmart for $.50 a yard so I bought A LOT) and I'm trying to come up with some ideas of other favors I could make and put inside the tote bags.  Do any of you have suggestions?  I'm sure there is something obvious that I'm not thinking of.  Please help!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Erin


Pillow cases
Sleeping bags for small stuffed animals
Small zippered or drawstring pouches
Fabric bookmarks
Sun hats
Head bands or hair clips
Rag flip flops
Small baskets to attach to the handlebars of bikes
Luggage tags
Crayon roll ups
Eye spy bags


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> I am lucky C likes to wear the skirts I make out also she beats to her own drum and is very artsy by herself regardless that she is my kid.
> 
> Also after going to the store and trying on dresses last week she decided either me or one of my crafty friends need to make her clothes because store bought doesn't fit right. My Grandma must be smiling from heaven on that one.



That is better than my DD around Easter. She asked me if I was making her a dress. I said NO...I don't have the time.

Her response....."Good I wanted to wear something nice"    Nothing like reassurance from your daughter 







This dress... I can tell you it looks like Simply Sweet with all of Heather's designs but I can't tell you where to find that fabric


----------



## miprender

erinmomof2 said:


> I mostly lurk and rarely post but I always follow the threads and started sewing a few months ago thanks to you guys!  I'm planning a party for my girls and we're doing a day camp theme.  We have 14 girls coming (ages 4-9) and so far I've made them all reversable tote bags, but I have a lot of fabric leftover (found a sale at Walmart for $.50 a yard so I bought A LOT) and I'm trying to come up with some ideas of other favors I could make and put inside the tote bags.  Do any of you have suggestions?  I'm sure there is something obvious that I'm not thinking of.  Please help!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Erin



You could probably make a crayon/marker rollup for the younger girls and maybe a cellphone case for the older girls.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> You could probably make a crayon/marker rollup for the younger girls and maybe a cellphone case for the older girls.



FYI, my kids are 8 and 10 and they do NOT have cell phones!  Well, dd has some that aren't connected to any service  She does like them to play with and would probably like cases for them.

You inspired to check my stitch count: 1,800,000++

I've had my machine for just over a year.

I'm sure since you are 9 days out your machine is accruing more and more stitches very quickly!  How many things do you have left to make?  Amy has less than 9 days but I'm helping her with a few things here and there (I picked the easier designs and left her with the harder stuff ).


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> FYI, my kids are 8 and 10 and they do NOT have cell phones!  Well, dd has some that aren't connected to any service  She does like them to play with and would probably like cases for them.
> 
> You inspired to check my stitch count: 1,800,000++
> 
> I've had my machine for just over a year.
> 
> I'm sure since you are 9 days out your machine is accruing more and more stitches very quickly!  How many things do you have left to make?  Amy has less than 9 days but I'm helping her with a few things here and there (I picked the easier designs and left her with the harder stuff ).



 My kids only have unconnected cell phones too.

So your machine is fast approaching the 2 Million mark. You can always blame Amy for all those stitches 

I actually have 3 more shirts to finish plus an extra for DS. He ruined his pluto shirt so I might make him one for our travel day since that is his favorite character.


----------



## smile5sunshine

nannye said:


> A couple have asked what fabric I am looking for and honestly its nothing really specific. I've fallen in love with a dress made by a disboutiquer (or former) only it was made 4-5 years ago so no way I can get that fabric
> and I just can't seem to find something I like since my head is stuck on what that disboutiquer used.
> 
> Here is the dress, it's the party hat/triangle fabric.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2264572&page=7



what about something like this: 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1004823...upplies.fabric&ga_page=2&ga_view_type=gallery


http://www.etsy.com/listing/9059357...pplies.fabric&ga_page=13&ga_view_type=gallery

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9740841...pplies.fabric&ga_page=13&ga_view_type=gallery

http://www.etsy.com/listing/8961644...pplies.fabric&ga_page=15&ga_view_type=gallery

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9059214...pplies.fabric&ga_page=16&ga_view_type=gallery

I'm not really sure if it was the birthday themed fabric you were wanting or the color scheme. Those are some that I found when I  did a search for "birthday" in Supplies---->Fabric.



4monkeys said:


> Just tried to catch up really quickly.. I am sure I dind't absorb everything.
> 
> It's been a while. First machine trouble, family death, Alli was ill, more machine trouble, messing with the kitchen. I think you get it. I was just as busy as everyone else.
> 
> I am making my finall items for our trip. We are leaving VERY soon!!  can't wait.
> 
> Does anyone know where to have names done in Harry Potter Font for my machine???  I am not computer Savvy, so not really an option to do free programs right now. If not, no worries!!
> 
> Anyone having trouble logging inot the Big Give site??  My computer isn't letting me. Like the URL doesn't exist. I wanted to post I mailed my package today.



WOW you sure have had a lot going on! Hope things are settling down now.



dianemom2 said:


> The clear elastic method is really easy.  This is the only tute that I found on-line but I think it explains it:
> http://indietutes.blogspot.com/2007/07/gathering-with-clear-elastic.html
> 
> Your jeans ideas sound very cute.  I love the paisley idea and also the various circles.
> 
> The t-shirt dress pattern is probably too big for your daughter but is on Little Blue Boo's website.  She has some cute patterns but they are a bit expensive.  Sara has asked me about making a quilt out of her old t-shirts.  Maybe I will get to it over the summer.  Although that will go on the long, long list of stuff I need to finish this summer.  I noticed that on the YCMT $5 sale this week, that they have a pattern for a t-shirt quilt.  But I don't really think you'd need a pattern for that.
> 
> I didn't think I'd get time to sew today.  But it rained so our plans were canceled.  Here is what I made since we were at home:



This dress is really cute. The piglet dress too! Thanks for sharing!



erinmomof2 said:


> I mostly lurk and rarely post but I always follow the threads and started sewing a few months ago thanks to you guys!  I'm planning a party for my girls and we're doing a day camp theme.  We have 14 girls coming (ages 4-9) and so far I've made them all reversable tote bags, but I have a lot of fabric leftover (found a sale at Walmart for $.50 a yard so I bought A LOT) and I'm trying to come up with some ideas of other favors I could make and put inside the tote bags.  Do any of you have suggestions?  I'm sure there is something obvious that I'm not thinking of.  Please help!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Erin



What about some little wallets (I was going to suggest some zip wallets, but you may not want to purchase zippers. You could always do the folding kind though. 


I'm REALLY behind. I'll try to go back and get caught up in a bit. I have been sewing all those wetbags and cloth diapers but I finally see the light at the end of the tunnel! The wetbags are DONE! and I have 5 diapers down, 5 more to go, but everything is cut out so it's just a matter of constructing them.  I MUST get them in the mail tomorrow, so I have a feeling I will be sewing late into the night.  

Sunshine


----------



## nannye

miprender said:


> That is better than my DD around Easter. She asked me if I was making her a dress. I said NO...I don't have the time.
> 
> Her response....."Good I wanted to wear something nice"    Nothing like reassurance from your daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress... I can tell you it looks like Simply Sweet with all of Heather's designs but I can't tell you where to find that fabric



Yes it is The SImply Sweet, I checked with the person who made it, but alas it was 2009, the fabric just went so perfect, I know there is no chance of me finding the same fabric, I am just so picky to the point I can't find anything i like locally.


----------



## MaeB

Hey all!  I haven't been on here in a while, lots of new faces! Though, is it really faces if it's online? 

Anyway, just thought I'd post a few things I've made lately.  Get ready for lots of (kind of terrible) cell phone pics!


First is a tic tac toe game I made for Justin's Big Give. Love those Canadian Gives! 





The next few things are gifts that I made for my BFFs baby shower this past weekend.  (We've known each other in 4 decades and we're not even 30 yet...how crazy is that!)  Anyhow, I was given about 10 yards of coordinating fabric by my aunt and when my friend found out she was having a boy I was SO EXCITED!  I made a bunch of other things but didn't take pictures of everything.

Covered the cushions for her glider, modeled by my Ikea chair. 





Elephant that she asked for made from an old pattern my mom bought in the 70's!





Quilt with all the fabrics (taken with a retro phone app, sorry about the quality) Can you spot the mistake I made on one of the rows? 





We decorated onesies at the shower and I made this as a prototype.





I was most excited about this one.  The bunny on the left is mine from when I was a baby. It actually belonged to my brother first so it's 31 years old...and in remarkable shape! My friend had one too so I knew I needed to make one for her.  Needless to say, it was a big hit!





All of that brings me to this question.  Do you think the bunny would sell on Etsy? I'm currently unemployed and I've been thinking about opening a shop.  I want to list the bunnies and some other baby things - burp rags, wash cloths, taggies, maybe small quilts.  I've been looking about etsy a lot lately and I see a lot of similar items.  Does anyone have Etsy advice? PM me with your words of wisdom.


----------



## nowellsl

MaeB said:


> All of that brings me to this question.  Do you think the bunny would sell on Etsy? I'm currently unemployed and I've been thinking about opening a shop.  I want to list the bunnies and some other baby things - burp rags, wash cloths, taggies, maybe small quilts.  I've been looking about etsy a lot lately and I see a lot of similar items.  Does anyone have Etsy advice? PM me with your words of wisdom.



I definately think they would sell!  I love the bunny, very cute!


----------



## erinmomof2

I knew you guys would have some suggestions!  Thanks so much!  My daughter and her friends do not have cell phones, I'm not sure if that's unusual.  I don't think I know anyone under the age of 15/16 that has a cell phone.... but I am out in the country... so maybe it's different here!  I was trying to think of something somewhat easy that could go together relatively quickly because I do need to make 14, and I'm still learning and kind of slow.  I was really hoping for something that would fit with the camping theme, but I don't know if there is anything like that.  I may go with the wallets or little zippered pouches or something.  It doesn't really go with the theme, but it might work.  Would wallets be difficult?  I haven't tried one before, so I'm not sure if it's something I could do.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## DiznyDi

My kids had those bunnies! Yes, I also think they would sell.


----------



## dianemom2

erinmomof2 said:


> I mostly lurk and rarely post but I always follow the threads and started sewing a few months ago thanks to you guys!  I'm planning a party for my girls and we're doing a day camp theme.  We have 14 girls coming (ages 4-9) and so far I've made them all reversable tote bags, but I have a lot of fabric leftover (found a sale at Walmart for $.50 a yard so I bought A LOT) and I'm trying to come up with some ideas of other favors I could make and put inside the tote bags.  Do any of you have suggestions?  I'm sure there is something obvious that I'm not thinking of.  Please help!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Erin


You sure did get a great deal on the fabric!  I don't think most kids that age have cell phones and we live in a very suburban area.  If you were you, I think I'd make crayon or colored pencil roll ups.  Put them and a pad of paper in the tote bags.  The kids can color or play games with their things.  Plus, crayon roll ups are quick to make.  Andrea had a great list of things that she posted.  The sun hats are a cute idea and so are pillowcases but I think sun hats will take longer to make.  How about pajama pants?



VBAndrea said:


> There are plenty of on line tuts for t-shirt quilts.  I've also seen t-shirt pants which would be cute for PJ pants.
> 
> And my dd happened to see your latest outfit and wants one exactly like it!!!  Where did you get the Scottie knit from?  This is one outfit I don't think she's going to forget!  Did you make up your own skirt piece?  I have to post the pic of the dress from Allison -- exact type of skirt and I was telling Amy I think I could make something like it -- we analyzed it   I also saw a Fabenmix pattern for a similar dress and found an on line tut and think I can do it without a pattern.  My only problem now is I don't have any extra money for knits


I've never seen t-shirt pajama pants before.  That sounds like a clever idea.

I thought your dd would like the Scottie dog dress I made.  I bought the knit fabric from the Purple Seamstress on FB.  I think I've seen the same fabric on the Fabric Fairy website too.  I had the red woven fabric with the little Scottie dogs on it forever.  I bought it like 10 years ago, planning to make something for my girls and never got around to it.  I still have like 2 yard of it left!  The pattern for this dress is the same pattern that I used for the Piglet dress and also for the rainbow dress from last week.  It is either a Simplicity or a McCalls pattern.  I will have to look when I go down to my sewing room.  I changed up the pattern a bit.  The dress is supposed to have buttons up the back and a tie at the waist.  I couldn't see the point in putting in buttons.  So I just reduced the width of the back piece and cut it on the fold.  That made the dress a pullover style.  I also left off the ties because my niece hates them.  She won't let you tie them and they trail along behind her like a tail!  It drives me nuts!!!  I think that the only problem with making a pattern for yourself is that you have to do the math just right so that the circle on the skirt matches up to the circumference of the bodice exactly.





miprender said:


> My kids only have unconnected cell phones too.
> 
> So your machine is fast approaching the 2 Million mark. You can always blame Amy for all those stitches
> 
> I actually have 3 more shirts to finish plus an extra for DS. He ruined his pluto shirt so I might make him one for our travel day since that is his favorite character.


When my kids were little, they loved getting those unconnected cell phones to play with.  They felt so grown up when they were carrying them around!  I just checked my machine recently.  I have around 8 million stitches on it now.  It really needs to go in for servicing.  I hope that you get the last few things made quickly.  Those last few always seem to be the hardest!



nannye said:


> Yes it is The SImply Sweet, I checked with the person who made it, but alas it was 2009, the fabric just went so perfect, I know there is no chance of me finding the same fabric, I am just so picky to the point I can't find anything i like locally.


I love making the Simply Sweet.  It comes together so quickly!  I've seen lots of cute cupcake fabric.  I think that would look really nice on this dress with these appliques. 



MaeB said:


> Covered the cushions for her glider, modeled by my Ikea chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant that she asked for made from an old pattern my mom bought in the 70's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt with all the fabrics (taken with a retro phone app, sorry about the quality) Can you spot the mistake I made on one of the rows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decorated onesies at the shower and I made this as a prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that brings me to this question.  Do you think the bunny would sell on Etsy? I'm currently unemployed and I've been thinking about opening a shop.



I love all your baby items.  I especially love the elephant and the bunny blanket.  I think that those 2 things would sell on Etsy.  The other things are really cute but there are a ton of people making similar items.  The elephant and the bunny would be different than what you see in all the other stores.  Plus, there is a lot of nostalgia for the bunny blankets because so many modern moms and dads had them when they were little.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Wanted to share my kids' Ninjago Lego customs they wore to visit the Legoland Discovery Center that opened in Kansas City!!  THey had a great time there!  I would highly recommend it!  Thanks for looking!


----------



## dianemom2

Andrea- This is the pattern I've been using:
http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6155-products-11270.php?page_id=487

I have one more dress cut out from it.  Then I think I am moving on to another dress pattern.  I'm getting tired of the same pattern.


----------



## zuzu310

MaeB said:


> Hey all!  I haven't been on here in a while, lots of new faces! Though, is it really faces if it's online?
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd post a few things I've made lately.  Get ready for lots of (kind of terrible) cell phone pics!
> 
> 
> First is a tic tac toe game I made for Justin's Big Give. Love those Canadian Gives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next few things are gifts that I made for my BFFs baby shower this past weekend.  (We've known each other in 4 decades and we're not even 30 yet...how crazy is that!)  Anyhow, I was given about 10 yards of coordinating fabric by my aunt and when my friend found out she was having a boy I was SO EXCITED!  I made a bunch of other things but didn't take pictures of everything.
> 
> Covered the cushions for her glider, modeled by my Ikea chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant that she asked for made from an old pattern my mom bought in the 70's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt with all the fabrics (taken with a retro phone app, sorry about the quality) Can you spot the mistake I made on one of the rows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decorated onesies at the shower and I made this as a prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was most excited about this one.  The bunny on the left is mine from when I was a baby. It actually belonged to my brother first so it's 31 years old...and in remarkable shape! My friend had one too so I knew I needed to make one for her.  Needless to say, it was a big hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that brings me to this question.  Do you think the bunny would sell on Etsy? I'm currently unemployed and I've been thinking about opening a shop.  I want to list the bunnies and some other baby things - burp rags, wash cloths, taggies, maybe small quilts.  I've been looking about etsy a lot lately and I see a lot of similar items.  Does anyone have Etsy advice? PM me with your words of wisdom.



Well I have a store on Etsy with no items currently listed and I will say that I think it involves a little bit of luck (meaning making a unique item before everyone else begins making the same things) not just talent. However, I know a lot of people who own that Poang chair from IKEA and I love the chair cover you mad for it. Also, LOVE the stuffed elephant. I would say go ahead and post a few items and see how it goes. I too am currently unemployed so I know the feeling.


----------



## 4monkeys

please help

I am really ready to cry. As I mentioned earlier, I am on my third machine. I am starting tp think its been me and not the machines this whole time.  I am on my 7th or 8th shirt since yesterday. Not a lot I know....  but it is starting to do the birds nest under ther stabilizer.  And it is not catching the bobbin thread..... 

Why is this happening? Ix it something I have done? How can I fix it? Make itt better? Make it stop?  I don't want to give my machine back. I will not get another. Please please please help me


AND I have changed the needle, cleaned the bobbin race, pulled and rethreaded. Changed the bobbin.


----------



## nannye

I am trying to make Carla C's Scallopini skirt, however I think It must be too hard for me lol. I haven't been able to get anywhere yet. Tomorrow I will try again


----------



## nannye

smile5sunshine said:


> what about something like this:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/1004823...upplies.fabric&ga_page=2&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9059357...pplies.fabric&ga_page=13&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9740841...pplies.fabric&ga_page=13&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/8961644...pplies.fabric&ga_page=15&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/9059214...pplies.fabric&ga_page=16&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> I'm not really sure if it was the birthday themed fabric you were wanting or the color scheme. Those are some that I found when I  did a search for "birthday" in Supplies---->Fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW you sure have had a lot going on! Hope things are settling down now.
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is really cute. The piglet dress too! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> What about some little wallets (I was going to suggest some zip wallets, but you may not want to purchase zippers. You could always do the folding kind though.
> 
> 
> I'm REALLY behind. I'll try to go back and get caught up in a bit. I have been sewing all those wetbags and cloth diapers but I finally see the light at the end of the tunnel! The wetbags are DONE! and I have 5 diapers down, 5 more to go, but everything is cut out so it's just a matter of constructing them.  I MUST get them in the mail tomorrow, so I have a feeling I will be sewing late into the night.
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks Sunshine, I liked some of those. I think i must have been searching wrong in Etsy somehow. I'll have to try again, but I think those are more along the lines of what I was thinking.  Thanks!


----------



## smile5sunshine

4monkeys said:


> please help
> 
> I am really ready to cry. As I mentioned earlier, I am on my third machine. I am starting tp think its been me and not the machines this whole time.  I am on my 7th or 8th shirt since yesterday. Not a lot I know....  but it is starting to do the birds nest under ther stabilizer.  And it is also not catching the bobbin thread.
> 
> Why is this happening? Ix it something I have done? How can I fix it? Make itt better? Make it stop?  I don't want to give my machine back. I will not get another. Please please please help me



You poor dear! I wish I could give you a big hug!  I don't have one of these machines so everything I suggest might be completely wrong but run through the basics: new needle, clean out around the bobbin area removing any lint and look for stray threads mucking things up, new bobbin.  I really hope you are able to get things sorted out.



nannye said:


> I am trying to make Carla C's Scallopini skirt, however I think It must be too hard for me lol. I haven't been able to get anywhere yet. Tomorrow I will try again



Oh dear, I hate it when I have nights like that. Generally it happens when I'm really too tired and should be in bed rather than attempting to sew!  I bet you will come back to it tomorrow refreshed and knock it out in no time.


I have lost my attention span. Carrie is nothing short of a ROCKSTAR for working on all those nursing covers!  Whenever I have to make something in mass quantity, I quickly loose interest in the project. I am on here because I am avoiding sewing up the last three diapers.  If only Suzy and Perla would pay me a visit and finish them for me!

Sunshine


----------



## 4monkeys

smile5sunshine said:


> You poor dear! I wish I could give you a big hug!  I don't have one of these machines so everything I suggest might be completely wrong but run through the basics: new needle, clean out around the bobbin area removing any lint and look for stray threads mucking things up, new bobbin.  I really hope you are able to get things sorted out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I just added that all to my post.  I have tried all I know. I am at complete loss.  Very devestated


----------



## Sandi S

MaeB said:


> I was most excited about this one.  The bunny on the left is mine from when I was a baby. It actually belonged to my brother first so it's 31 years old...and in remarkable shape! My friend had one too so I knew I needed to make one for her.  Needless to say, it was a big hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that brings me to this question.  Do you think the bunny would sell on Etsy? I'm currently unemployed and I've been thinking about opening a shop.  I want to list the bunnies and some other baby things - burp rags, wash cloths, taggies, maybe small quilts.  I've been looking about etsy a lot lately and I see a lot of similar items.  Does anyone have Etsy advice? PM me with your words of wisdom.



That is sweet! My older two had something similar. I think it is just precious. My 5 y.o. DD still has a lovey she got as a baby gift that is similar.



erinmomof2 said:


> I knew you guys would have some suggestions!  Thanks so much!  My daughter and her friends do not have cell phones, I'm not sure if that's unusual.  I don't think I know anyone under the age of 15/16 that has a cell phone.... but I am out in the country... so maybe it's different here!  I was trying to think of something somewhat easy that could go together relatively quickly because I do need to make 14, and I'm still learning and kind of slow.  I was really hoping for something that would fit with the camping theme, but I don't know if there is anything like that.  I may go with the wallets or little zippered pouches or something.  It doesn't really go with the theme, but it might work.  Would wallets be difficult?  I haven't tried one before, so I'm not sure if it's something I could do.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



My almost 12 y.o. has a fairly basic cell phone, but he only gets to take it on specific rare occasions (like when he is on Boy Scout outings or I turn the oldest two loose at the mall or possibly Disney). I am still surprised at how many of my 7th graders walk around with Smartphones. 

I spent my evening cutting out what will be a London Olympics/Epcot themed dress. This one will be fun to embellish and applique.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

nannye said:


> I am trying to make Carla C's Scallopini skirt, however I think It must be too hard for me lol. I haven't been able to get anywhere yet. Tomorrow I will try again



I have had that pattern for years now and everytime I think of doing it I think it looks too hard!



MaeB said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that brings me to this question.  Do you think the bunny would sell on Etsy? I'm currently unemployed and I've been thinking about opening a shop.  I want to list the bunnies and some other baby things - burp rags, wash cloths, taggies, maybe small quilts.  I've been looking about etsy a lot lately and I see a lot of similar items.  Does anyone have Etsy advice? PM me with your words of wisdom.



We have that blue bunny too!  It was my brothers, and when my 1st daughter was born he gave it to her.  He is now 32 years old and my dd is 17!


----------



## VBAndrea

MaeB said:


> Hey all!  I haven't been on here in a while, lots of new faces! Though, is it really faces if it's online?
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd post a few things I've made lately.  Get ready for lots of (kind of terrible) cell phone pics!
> 
> 
> First is a tic tac toe game I made for Justin's Big Give. Love those Canadian Gives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next few things are gifts that I made for my BFFs baby shower this past weekend.  (We've known each other in 4 decades and we're not even 30 yet...how crazy is that!)  Anyhow, I was given about 10 yards of coordinating fabric by my aunt and when my friend found out she was having a boy I was SO EXCITED!  I made a bunch of other things but didn't take pictures of everything.
> 
> Covered the cushions for her glider, modeled by my Ikea chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elephant that she asked for made from an old pattern my mom bought in the 70's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt with all the fabrics (taken with a retro phone app, sorry about the quality) Can you spot the mistake I made on one of the rows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decorated onesies at the shower and I made this as a prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was most excited about this one.  The bunny on the left is mine from when I was a baby. It actually belonged to my brother first so it's 31 years old...and in remarkable shape! My friend had one too so I knew I needed to make one for her.  Needless to say, it was a big hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that brings me to this question.  Do you think the bunny would sell on Etsy? I'm currently unemployed and I've been thinking about opening a shop.  I want to list the bunnies and some other baby things - burp rags, wash cloths, taggies, maybe small quilts.  I've been looking about etsy a lot lately and I see a lot of similar items.  Does anyone have Etsy advice? PM me with your words of wisdom.


Fabulous work on everything -- your cushion looks ultra professional!  And the bunny is sweet!  I don 't see a mistake in the quilt 

I think the bunnies might be a hit on etsy!  I go back and forth on doing a shop.  I just worry about if you really make a profit after getting a business license and paying taxes -- and do I have to file taxes as a business then since my state requires a business license (as I'm sure most states do since the government seems to like to control everything we do!).  Or can I just add the income in as a side income -- and do I have to report income or profits only?  Too much for my pea brain to handle!  But we need extra $$ right now too and I like to sew 



erinmomof2 said:


> I knew you guys would have some suggestions!  Thanks so much!  My daughter and her friends do not have cell phones, I'm not sure if that's unusual.  I don't think I know anyone under the age of 15/16 that has a cell phone.... but I am out in the country... so maybe it's different here!  I was trying to think of something somewhat easy that could go together relatively quickly because I do need to make 14, and I'm still learning and kind of slow.  I was really hoping for something that would fit with the camping theme, but I don't know if there is anything like that.  I may go with the wallets or little zippered pouches or something.  It doesn't really go with the theme, but it might work.  Would wallets be difficult?  I haven't tried one before, so I'm not sure if it's something I could do.
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


We certainly don't allow our kids phones but they have friends who have phones.  An 8 y/o in the neighborhood has a way nicer cell than I do!  And ds had a sleepover and a 7 y/o brought his phone (and then of course left it here!).  And our neighbor's kid lost two cell phones when he was 10 y/o -- you get the picture.  



dianemom2 said:


> I've never seen t-shirt pajama pants before.  That sounds like a clever idea.
> 
> I thought your dd would like the Scottie dog dress I made.  I bought the knit fabric from the Purple Seamstress on FB.  I think I've seen the same fabric on the Fabric Fairy website too.  I had the red woven fabric with the little Scottie dogs on it forever.  I bought it like 10 years ago, planning to make something for my girls and never got around to it.  I still have like 2 yard of it left!  The pattern for this dress is the same pattern that I used for the Piglet dress and also for the rainbow dress from last week.  It is either a Simplicity or a McCalls pattern.  I will have to look when I go down to my sewing room.  I changed up the pattern a bit.  The dress is supposed to have buttons up the back and a tie at the waist.  I couldn't see the point in putting in buttons.  So I just reduced the width of the back piece and cut it on the fold.  That made the dress a pullover style.  I also left off the ties because my niece hates them.  She won't let you tie them and they trail along behind her like a tail!  It drives me nuts!!!  I think that the only problem with making a pattern for yourself is that you have to do the math just right so that the circle on the skirt matches up to the circumference of the bodice exactly.



Diane, this is a tut for kids' t-shirt pants but I really think the basic concept could be used for Easy Fits and would make great pj's for older kids (or even pants to bum around the house in):
http://kojo-designs.com/2011/02/kojotutorial-pieced-jersey-pants-for-celebrate-the-boy/

I would do the same -- no buttons and no ties.  

This is the pattern I like:
http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=455

and the tut:
http://farbenmix.de/english/vijona-photo.pdf




OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my kids' Ninjago Lego customs they wore to visit the Legoland Discovery Center that opened in Kansas City!!  THey had a great time there!  I would highly recommend it!  Thanks for looking!


Cute customs and adorable kids!



dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- This is the pattern I've been using:
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6155-products-11270.php?page_id=487
> 
> I have one more dress cut out from it.  Then I think I am moving on to another dress pattern.  I'm getting tired of the same pattern.


Thanks -- Hancock's has McCalls on sale next week for $1.99!!  On thursday they also start with a 50% off knit sale so I may get some summer dots (event hough I'm not supposed to buy anything!).  I will blame you if I'm scraping pennies to pay mortgages this fall!  



4monkeys said:


> please help
> 
> I am really ready to cry. As I mentioned earlier, I am on my third machine. I am starting tp think its been me and not the machines this whole time.  I am on my 7th or 8th shirt since yesterday. Not a lot I know....  but it is starting to do the birds nest under ther stabilizer.  And it is not catching the bobbin thread.....
> 
> Why is this happening? Ix it something I have done? How can I fix it? Make itt better? Make it stop?  I don't want to give my machine back. I will not get another. Please please please help me
> 
> 
> AND I have changed the needle, cleaned the bobbin race, pulled and rethreaded. Changed the bobbin.


Are you home this afternoon?  I am helping the kids at school (Ben's class) make perogies this morning and don't know what time we will be done, but I will call you and come over if you are home and see if I can help figure it out.  It doesn't make sense that it starts fine and then messes up.  I am quite sure Teresa's messed up from the start.  Do the needles from Hancock's have a flat side to them?  I know I once bought universal serger needles from Joann's and they actually were not universal for my particular serger.


----------



## disneyworldmom2

What do you do with (new) patterns that you no longer have a use for?  In cleaning out some boxes, I have found a number of patterns that were never used that I have no use for.  There are no organizations near that I could give them to, and I really hate to just throw them out.  Any ideas?


----------



## nowellsl

disneyworldmom2 said:


> What do you do with (new) patterns that you no longer have a use for?  In cleaning out some boxes, I have found a number of patterns that were never used that I have no use for.  There are no organizations near that I could give them to, and I really hate to just throw them out.  Any ideas?



We have a store run by Hospice volunteers in my town and they get donations to sell.  They actually have a section for sewing things like patterns, fabric, craft supplies etc.  It goes to a good cause too!  It's too bad you don't have something like that nearby!


----------



## Disneymom1218

4monkeys said:


> please help
> 
> I am really ready to cry. As I mentioned earlier, I am on my third machine. I am starting tp think its been me and not the machines this whole time.  I am on my 7th or 8th shirt since yesterday. Not a lot I know....  but it is starting to do the birds nest under ther stabilizer.  And it is not catching the bobbin thread.....
> 
> Why is this happening? Ix it something I have done? How can I fix it? Make itt better? Make it stop?  I don't want to give my machine back. I will not get another. Please please please help me
> 
> 
> AND I have changed the needle, cleaned the bobbin race, pulled and rethreaded. Changed the bobbin.



My regular machine will do the birds nest thing if I put the bobbin in backwards.I know it seems silly, but do you have it the right way?


----------



## cogero

4monkeys said:


> please help
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening? Ix it something I have done? How can I fix it? Make itt better? Make it stop?  I don't want to give my machine back. I will not get another. Please please please help me
> 
> 
> AND I have changed the needle, cleaned the bobbin race, pulled and rethreaded. Changed the bobbin.



Are you using a new design by chance or something you did before.

Also get up turn the machine off and walk away for a few minutes.  Also try cleaning it again. Sometimes there is something we cant see there.

I am so so sorry also I know at times just popping the bobbin out and then back in and pulling the bobbin thread so it turns right works too.

The brother machine is very finicky. Good luck.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

nannye said:


> A couple have asked what fabric I am looking for and honestly its nothing really specific. I've fallen in love with a dress made by a disboutiquer (or former) only it was made 4-5 years ago so no way I can get that fabric
> and I just can't seem to find something I like since my head is stuck on what that disboutiquer used.
> 
> Here is the dress, it's the party hat/triangle fabric.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2264572&page=7


* hey i have a lil piece of that fabric ,i had gotten it several mos. back as a remnant . i think i got it at Hancocks...this is the info on the selvage in case it helps tracking it down...
 Printed by Fabri-Quilt,Inc. # 4456
 St. Jude's ?? -it's cut off there...
 hope this helps~Beth~
*


----------



## PrincessMickey

Sandi S said:


> Finally finished these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's shirt is Simplicity 5581 (I also have the cargo shorts from this pattern cut and ready to sew).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boys are all wearing McCall's 6548.
> Matthew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, school is OUT!!!!



Love all the shirts, I love all the different faces! And yeah for school being out!!



nannye said:


>



Great job on your first dress, it looks great!



TinkNH said:


> This was yesterdays project:



Looks great and looks like she loves it too!



Yoshiandi said:


> I made this for my daughter for her birthday today:
> 
> Abby wearing Abby Cadabby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to practice embroidery on my machine to put an Abby Cadabby on the shirt portion.



Looks cute, both Abby and the dress!!



dianemom2 said:


> I have a few things that I can share now.  These are the outfits that I made for Reed's Big Give.  The family is going to a zoo in the Bahamas while they are on their Disney cruise.  The zoo is famous for its marching flamingos.  So I made flamingo outfits for the kids to wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this outfit for the Main Street Boutiques launch last week.  Sorry if you already saw it on FB.



I love the dress you made for the launch. If I had a girl I would have bought it!



smile5sunshine said:


> WOW, thanks for sharing with us all the cool things your parents brought back from Africa. My DH's cousin is currently in Africa (was in Mali, but had to transfer out when the coup d'etat occurred. Briefly ended up in Burkina Faso and should now be staying permanently in Cameroon) and has sent me several pictures of the clothing styles worn there, so much of your mom's "leftovers" look familiar.  That is a STUNNING wallet! Praying that your mom's surgeries go well and she is up and running in no time!
> Sunshine



Thanks! Mali is the neighboring country to Senegal, when the coup started they had lot missionary and embassy families evacuate to their area, scary stuff going on.



TinkNH said:


>



Looks great!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> Marissa update...yesterday she wasn't so lucky.  She did do the audition wearing her pointe shoes (and evidently nobody else did) and said she felt like she rocked it, but the CM in charge told her that her technique was excellent, but she was too short for what they needed to cast.  So it's my fault she didn't make it....the lack of height comes from little ole me!    But her attitude is still good, and she's determined to keep at it.  She still has hopes something will come of Thursday's attempt...when she filled out the application she checked all the boxes...full time, part time, seasonal and holiday.
> 
> Now we get to go to WDW and play!



Sorry to hear, I'm sure the right position will come along soon that will be perfect for her.



miprender said:


> Wow... what nice fabric but I can see where it might be hard to decide what to make with it.



Thank you! Will probably make some sort of bag but not sure what yet.



VBAndrea said:


> I'm not too familiar with Senegal, but being on the west coast I don't think they have an animal population like the eastern and southern countries do (I could be wrong though).  Still a very neat experience.
> 
> I might use some of those fabrics to make purses or as accents on skirts  --  I am not a quilter though.  Some of them are really pretty.
> 
> And what a neat wallet.  I love have useful things from other countries.  My keepsakes usually include something useful like a purse and I often buy jewelry too because it lasts forever, and then I try to always get something for the house.  Our kids bathroom upstairs has two pictures from Africa and one from Egypt hanging in it.  I had a vase from Egypt too but that disappeared -- it was metal and I know one of the kids took it to school when they were studying Egypt -- I hope it's still not all school -- I need to look for that!!!
> 
> I had a friend who had knee replacements last year -- her recovery was a bit longer than expected but she is quite heavy so weight bearing was a greater challenge for her.  Hopefully your mom's will go well.



You're right about Senegal, they do not have alot of animals there. They do have an animal park nearby though that has quite a few animal. I "might" have an opportunity to go in January to visit them but if I don't find a job soon I won't be able to afford it. If I do go I will have to bring an extra suitcase just for the fabrics I want to buy  I would definately check with the school about the vase. I would be so dissapointed to not get something like that back. I hope your house sells soon, I would assume after the renters leave it would be easier to bring potential buyers in by not having to schedule ahead of time and hoping they left the house is clean and presentable.



dianemom2 said:


>



Looks great. I love Piglet, you don't see alot of Piglet outfits, it's usually Pooh or Tigger!



dianemom2 said:


>



Love the Scottie fabric. I want to start sewing more with knits. I wish they had alot more variety of prints in store without having to buy online. I'm so impressed with how fast you sew things up! I'm such a slow sewer it seems like it takes me forever to get one thing done.



OhStuffandFluff said:


>



My kids love legos and would love your DS's shirt!


----------



## 4monkeys

OK!! I tried everyone's suggestions..... NOTHING worked. Then Andrea emailed me and suggested I change my needle back to a sharp one, from the ball point I was using (and changed) ....  Well I did it. AND IT WORKED!!!!!!


My sand is running out!! Not much time to finish!

Thanks to those that tried to help!


----------



## smile5sunshine

4monkeys said:


> OK!! I tried everyone's suggestions..... NOTHING worked. Then Andrea emailed me and suggested I change my needle back to a sharp one, from the ball point I was using (and changed) ....  Well I did it. AND IT WORKED!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My sand is running out!! Not much time to finish!
> 
> Thanks to those that tried to help!




Oh my golly I want to throw a PARTY for you!!!






I'm so glad that your machine is working! YAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Sunshine


----------



## PrincessMickey

4monkeys said:


> OK!! I tried everyone's suggestions..... NOTHING worked. Then Andrea emailed me and suggested I change my needle back to a sharp one, from the ball point I was using (and changed) ....  Well I did it. AND IT WORKED!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My sand is running out!! Not much time to finish!
> 
> Thanks to those that tried to help!



Glad you were able to figure it out. I don't have an embroidery machine so I had no clue what to do to fix it. Good luck getting everything finished in time, I'm sure you'll finish with plenty of time though.


----------



## smile5sunshine

I'm DONE with the wetbags and cloth diapers! WOO HOO!!!!

Pics: 











Now I can move on with my life! HA!

(be back later to catch up properly!)
Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> I'm DONE with the wetbags and cloth diapers! WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can move on with my life! HA!
> 
> (be back later to catch up properly!)
> Sunshine


Woo Hoo!!!!  They look great.  I love your fabric choices on the wet bags!  I am still contemplating getting a snap tool but I'm not sure what use I'd have for it beyond the hospital gowns and I only plan on making a couple more of those.  That snap tape is just so dang expensive!


AND TO ADD TO AMY'S MACHINE FIX:  They did not send ballpoint needles with Amy's machine so she went Hancock's and got what they told her to which were Schmetz (???) universal ballpoint for embroidery.  They were working just fine initially until her problem occurred.  I only thought to have her change to the sharp point that came with her machine b/c I once got Schmetz universal for my serger -- they worked fine for months and then suddenly were horrid and switching back to the exact needles that came with my serger solved it's problems.  So moral of the story is, don't trust Schmetz needles!


Must go work on my GKTW pillow cases and a couple more shirts for Amy.  I have a new outfit finished for dd but have yet to get a pic -- hopefully can snap one in a bit as she's wearing it today (and to my knowledge hasn't spotted it yet).


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!  They look great.  I love your fabric choices on the wet bags!  I am still contemplating getting a snap tool but I'm not sure what use I'd have for it beyond the hospital gowns and I only plan on making a couple more of those.  That snap tape is just so dang expensive!
> 
> 
> AND TO ADD TO AMY'S MACHINE FIX:  They did not send ballpoint needles with Amy's machine so she went Hancock's and got what they told her to which were Schmetz (???) universal ballpoint for embroidery.  They were working just fine initially until her problem occurred.  I only thought to have her change to the sharp point that came with her machine b/c I once got Schmetz universal for my serger -- they worked fine for months and then suddenly were horrid and switching back to the exact needles that came with my serger solved it's problems.  So moral of the story is, don't trust Schmetz needles!
> 
> 
> Must go work on my GKTW pillow cases and a couple more shirts for Amy.  I have a new outfit finished for dd but have yet to get a pic -- hopefully can snap one in a bit as she's wearing it today (and to my knowledge hasn't spotted it yet).



Thanks! I actually was rather proud of myself that I pulled most of those fabrics for the wetbags from my scrap stash!  Then I picked up a couple of Fat Quarters since Joann's had them on sale this week for 99¢. I actually LOVE my snap pliers and use them for a lot of things: bibs (no more babies pulling off their bib mid meal!), the bottom snaps for baby rompers/onsies/pants, they work as buttons (like on CarlaC's A line dress, use snaps instead of buttons and that makes it easily reversible w/o having to sew button holes, or even on the bowling shirt). Once I actually got them, I was amazed at all the things I could think up to use them on.

UGH, I JUST bought some schmetz ballpoint needles to use in my serger because I had read somewhere that schmetz needles are supposed to be "the best" (can't remember source though). Now I'm wondering if I should take them back and switch them out for the singer ones. 

Good luck finishing the pillow cases and can't wait to see a pic of your DD's outfit!



PrincessMickey said:


> Love the Scottie fabric. I want to start sewing more with knits. I wish they had alot more variety of prints in store without having to buy online. I'm so impressed with how fast you sew things up! I'm such a slow sewer it seems like it takes me forever to get one thing done.



Don't feel bad, I am a slow sewer too. These girls (like Diane, Sandi, and Chiara) sew circles around me!



disneyworldmom2 said:


> What do you do with (new) patterns that you no longer have a use for?  In cleaning out some boxes, I have found a number of patterns that were never used that I have no use for.  There are no organizations near that I could give them to, and I really hate to just throw them out.  Any ideas?



You could try selling them at a garage sale or on ebay or craigslist.  If you don't want to mess with selling them, you can donate to goodwill or list them on freecycle.org (if there is one in your area).





OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my kids' Ninjago Lego customs they wore to visit the Legoland Discovery Center that opened in Kansas City!!  THey had a great time there!  I would highly recommend it!  Thanks for looking!



WOW those are great! I love them! My DD would go NUTS over something like this. she has really become the little Lego geek lately.



Sandi S said:


> I spent my evening cutting out what will be a London Olympics/Epcot themed dress. This one will be fun to embellish and applique.



Now you've gone and piqued my interest. Good thing for me that you are like speedy Gonzales in the sewing room so I won't have to wait long to see it!

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

dianemom2 said:


> I ended up getting a little more sewing done today.  Tomorrow is the last day of school and we have company coming so I doubt I will get to much else this week.  The design is new and I wanted to try it out today.  The pink heart fabric is some of clearance fabric from the sale at Joanns.  It is french terry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my daughter have informed me that they'd like some pajamas with this piglet design on the top.  That's amazing since they haven't wanted me to make them anything in a couple of years!
> 
> I also sewed out a shirt for a friend's daughter.  They are leaving for Orlando on Thursday morning.  I already made her a couple of dresses for the trip.  They hadn't thought they were going to Universal but decided to at the last minute.  She also has 3 boys but they are all teens and we didn't think they'd wear these shirts.





dianemom2 said:


> I have a few things that I can share now.  These are the outfits that I made for Reed's Big Give.  The family is going to a zoo in the Bahamas while they are on their Disney cruise.  The zoo is famous for its marching flamingos.  So I made flamingo outfits for the kids to wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made this outfit for the Main Street Boutiques launch last week.  Sorry if you already saw it on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to get much sewing done for the last few days.  The end of school is always so darn busy.  I am hoping to sew today.  It will be my last chance for another week because school ends tomorrow and then we're having company for a week.




I think I already said this, but in case I didn't I wanted to make sure you knew that I think the piglet dress is cute! HURRAY for your older DDs wanting you to sew for them! I swear, if my DDs ever decide they no longer want to wear things I make them I will seriously boo-hoo! And that was very sweet of you to sew that shirt for your friend. Love the HP design! I hope she and her kiddos have a good trip!

I LOOOOVE the flamingo set! that fabric is fantastic!  And the launch outfit was stunning as well. Hope you are able to enjoy the company that is staying with you!




ItsyBitsy said:


> I love Spoonflower.com. When ever I am making an everyday dress for myself I go there. The fabric is a little more on the pricey side but I can get any of the patterns in pretty much any type I'd need (chiffon, cotton, satin, upholstery, etc) They have some super goofy ones on there but if you search in stripes, dots, or floral you can usually find something normal. Most of the dress patterns in my size usually use about 2 yards. So a cotton dress for me buying fabric from there is about $36. BUT it's one of a kind and I hate most store bought dresses as they are always too short for me - I'm a pretty modest gal so It's worth it.



Spoonflower....DROOL! 



VBAndrea said:


> Piglet is so sweet!  I love him with the heart fabric!  Is that another outfit for your nieces wardrobe?  As soon as I am done with helping Amy (which will be the end of this week since she's leaving soon) I plan on working on some sets for Alexa.  She is really into matching skirts and t's right now and has loved everything I've made her.  She loves anything Olivia too but I need more knits!  I also have jeans I bought last year at target's clearance and they need some embellishing.  So all that should keep me busy over the summer.





VBAndrea said:


> Yep, had a home birth with our second and would never do it any other way.  The midwife didn't make it on time so dh caught her.  My labor was waaaaaay faster with the second child so we just didn't think we needed the midwife that soon but the minute I got in the birth tub I had to push.  We had the Christmas tree in one corner of the living room and the birth tub in the other corner (dd is a Christmas baby).



I remember you saying you might open you wallet to buy some knits from Hancock later on, but just wanted you to know that Joann's also has THEIR knits on sale 50% off this week too. They have some really cute prints right now and I had to do my very best to resist getting some "just to have" right now.

And thank you for indulging my nosiness!  I am a birth story junkie! I LOOOOVE hearing about people's experiences. I've often thought it would be so fun to become a doula but my kids are still so young that there is no way I would be able to dedicate the type of availability that would be needed to have a job like that. Maybe someday. 



NiniMorris said:


> It has been so long since I have been here I almost feel like I should introduce myself all over again!  LOL!!
> 
> I am seriously hoping for things to slow down a tiny bit so I can get back to sewing and still have time to get on the DIS... especially now that both my computer and the DIS seem to have their bugs worked out at the SAME time!
> 
> 
> Later today I might try and go back to read...but seeing as it is now over 100 pages that I am behind I am not so sure I will have the time...
> 
> We now have confirmed free dining dates for the week after Thanksgiving.  So I have to get my rear in gear to make 80+ shirts for the trip.  My grand Princess has put in a custom order for one dress, and her mommy is thinking of a completely different dress.
> 
> ...of course the beach trip in only 10 days has got me a little behind since I have almost zero planning done for that!
> 
> I think I need a life secretary.  Someone to follow around behind me taking notes and writing down some seemingly random thoughts that I come up with for my blog (but keep forgetting them before I actually type them out!); doing the paperwork for the launches; keeping my schedule straight... and reminding me when I am supposed to be somewhere!
> 
> 
> See ya'll later!
> 
> Nini



 HI! Hurray for having some set dates! November will be here in the blink of an eye!




TinkNH said:


> This was yesterdays project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how this came out, sewing on a curve for the armholes has been a learning experience!!  I shortened the tie in the back after she took it off.



that dress came out really cute! Great job!







Yoshiandi said:


> I made this for my daughter for her birthday today:
> 
> Abby wearing Abby Cadabby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to practice embroidery on my machine to put an Abby Cadabby on the shirt portion.



Oh how cute! Hope your DD had a good birthday. 



Sandi S said:


> Finally finished these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, school is OUT!!!!



Those shirts look great! Thanks for sharing what patterns you used.  AND WOO HOO for school being out! 



nannye said:


> Well I have officially sewn my first item since home ec in 8th grade....
> 
> I started cutting out the pattern and such around 12 and I finished about 8 or so. including lunch and dinner and breaking the machine lol.
> 
> I guess that isn't too bad. I do think it turned out okay!
> 
> my seams aren't straight and I had to hand stitch/reinforce one of the shoulder seams, but overall I think it went okay.
> 
> It is just a basic A-line dress, The pattern was by Lily Bird on YCMT it has lime green polka dot lining.



I think you did a great job. 



miprender said:


> I know it could be worse....but I really miss my threader  Do you know how many times I kept trying to use it out of habit



Of course I was just teasing you about the threader being broken. It would be a pain and I hope you are able to get it fixed. And speaking of trips coming up in a flash, you're about to leave soon! So excited (and a wee bit jealous) for you!

Okay, that should catch me back up. No sewing for me tonight. I am taking a BREAK!  

Sunshine


----------



## nannye

miprender said:


> That is better than my DD around Easter. She asked me if I was making her a dress. I said NO...I don't have the time.
> 
> Her response....."Good I wanted to wear something nice"    Nothing like reassurance from your daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress... I can tell you it looks like Simply Sweet with all of Heather's designs but I can't tell you where to find that fabric



Looking back at this dress, any guesses as to how much material I would need for those sections of the dress that need the patterned fabric? I think I am going to go with the polkadot ice cream cones....I haven't made the simply sweet yet and have no idea how to do the inserts (I don't think they are in the pattern) but I'm good to give it a go! I believe there are 5 or 6 sections. 

TIA
ERin


----------



## nannye

I am going to try to do some hand appliquees, I want to do a star on a shirt to go with V's cowgirl themed skirt for Hoop Dee Doo Revue (any other suggestions for this shirt? The skirt is the Scallopini skirt with red bandana print and cow print. 

I was wondering where to get templates for the appliquees, I guess you can probably get them anywhere, but I thought i'd ask. 

TIA


----------



## smile5sunshine

nannye said:


> I am going to try to do some hand appliquees, I want to do a star on a shirt to go with V's cowgirl themed skirt for Hoop Dee Doo Revue (any other suggestions for this shirt? The skirt is the Scallopini skirt with red bandana print and cow print.
> 
> I was wondering where to get templates for the appliquees, I guess you can probably get them anywhere, but I thought i'd ask.
> 
> TIA



Some other ideas are boots and  horse shoes.  For my hand appliques, I usually do a google image search for *fill in the blank* COLORING PAGES or CLIP ART and then just look for something that is pretty basic/simple that isn't very intricate (since I'm not talented enough yet to pull intricate off!). Sometimes I have to reduce or enlarge the image when I am printing to get it to the right size I want.  

*edit* Also what about doing some appliqued words like "Yee Haw" or how about a cowgirl hat?

hope that helps!
Sunshine


----------



## cogero

4monkeys said:


> OK!! I tried everyone's suggestions..... NOTHING worked. Then Andrea emailed me and suggested I change my needle back to a sharp one, from the ball point I was using (and changed) ....  Well I did it. AND IT WORKED!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My sand is running out!! Not much time to finish!
> 
> Thanks to those that tried to help!



That is fabulous



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm DONE with the wetbags and cloth diapers! WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can move on with my life! HA!
> 
> (be back later to catch up properly!)
> Sunshine



These came out great.


QUESTION

Does anyone have any experience with Janome Embroidery Machines? 
I am debating getting one to replace my PE770 since it is having extreme tension issues and has over 4.5 million stitches in a year.  I already had it serviced and fixed to the tune of $150.00. Though I may just get another 770 but was looking for reviews.


----------



## DiznyDi

Machines: wish I could help with your question. 4.5 million stitches - boy you do alot of sewing!  I own 2 Viking embroidery machines, my oldest is a 2004 model. They are real workhorses for me. If you'd consider moving to another brand, I heartily endorse the Vikings.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Janome Embroidery Machines?
> I am debating getting one to replace my PE770 since it is having extreme tension issues and has over 4.5 million stitches in a year.  I already had it serviced and fixed to the tune of $150.00. Though I may just get another 770 but was looking for reviews.



Don't have a Janome embroidery. I have a sewing and Serger by them and love them both.


----------



## cogero

SallyfromDE said:


> Don't have a Janome embroidery. I have a sewing and Serger by them and love them both.



No I have a Duetta and a 770

I have a Janome Serger I love love love. I also love dealer and service shop they are very nice.

I am not happy with the local brother dealer and I don't like the Baby Lock store I called about a serger told them my price range and they were rather rude and snooty.


----------



## Darragh

cogero said:


> No I have a Duetta and a 770
> 
> I have a Janome Serger I love love love. I also love dealer and service shop they are very nice.
> 
> I am not happy with the local brother dealer and I don't like the Baby Lock store I called about a serger told them my price range and they were rather rude and snooty.



I wish you lived closer to me!  I have a Janome serger that I'm skeered of!  Honestly!  I don't know what my problem is.  I've had it for 13 months and I can't seem to make myself sit down and really figure it out.  I thought I could take baby steps and so I threaded it using the threads that were already in and tying knots with my spools.  Then I accidentally pulled out half of it the other day when I wasn't looking at what I was doing and pulled a book against the threads.  Ugh.  Back to ground zero again.  Only this time, I don't even have the advantage of pre-threaded.


----------



## PrincessMickey

smile5sunshine said:


> I'm DONE with the wetbags and cloth diapers! WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can move on with my life! HA!
> 
> (be back later to catch up properly!)
> Sunshine



Looks great! I also love your little mice helpers, my sewing area is decorated with Cinderella and her mice.

No suggestions on embroidery machines. I'm curious what everyone suggests, I would like to start looking at them to buy maybe at the end of summer. I was initially looking at Viking.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Question:

Does anyone use the  Floriani Digitizing program? It seems pretty pricey, but easy to use and you don't need to pay for upgrades or changes. 

What program would anyone suggest?


----------



## VBAndrea

Outfit for DD:









Pillows for GKTW:





The near demise of my embroidery machine:





DH supposedly fishing for cat fish:


----------



## Sandi S

VBAndrea said:


> Outfit for DD:



Beautiful - love the details!


----------



## miprender

*I FINISHED  ALL MY SHIRTS !!!* 

I'll have to post pictures after.


As for the cellphone case I recommended I need to go back and learn to read.  I thought she said she had ages 4-14  



MaeB said:


> Anyway, just thought I'd post a few things I've made lately.  Get ready for lots of (kind of terrible) cell phone pics!
> 
> First is a tic tac toe game I made for Justin's Big Give. Love those Canadian Gives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next few things are gifts that I made for my BFFs baby shower this past weekend.  (We've known each other in 4 decades and we're not even 30 yet...how crazy is that!)  Anyhow, I was given about 10 yards of coordinating fabric by my aunt and when my friend found out she was having a boy I was SO EXCITED!  I made a bunch of other things but didn't take pictures of everything.
> 
> Elephant that she asked for made from an old pattern my mom bought in the 70's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decorated onesies at the shower and I made this as a prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was most excited about this one.  The bunny on the left is mine from when I was a baby. It actually belonged to my brother first so it's 31 years old...and in remarkable shape! My friend had one too so I knew I needed to make one for her.  Needless to say, it was a big hit!



WOW... everything is so cute. I love that elephant and I don't think you would have any trouble selling on etsy.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my kids' Ninjago Lego customs they wore to visit the Legoland Discovery Center that opened in Kansas City!!  THey had a great time there!  I would highly recommend it!  Thanks for looking!



Adorable!




4monkeys said:


> OK!! I tried everyone's suggestions..... NOTHING worked. Then Andrea emailed me and suggested I change my needle back to a sharp one, from the ball point I was using (and changed) ....  Well I did it. AND IT WORKED
> 
> My sand is running out!! Not much time to finish!
> 
> Thanks to those that tried to help!



Glad you were able to fix the problem.  



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm DONE with the wetbags and cloth diapers! WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can move on with my life! HA!
> 
> (be back later to catch up properly!)
> Sunshine



 Those came out great ... your sister must be so happy.



smile5sunshine said:


> Of course I was just teasing you about the threader being broken. It would be a pain and I hope you are able to get it fixed. And speaking of trips coming up in a flash, you're about to leave soon! So excited (and a wee bit jealous) for you!
> 
> Sunshine



 I know you were just kidding.

Yes we are excited... only 1 week left 



VBAndrea said:


> Outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillows for GKTW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The near demise of my embroidery machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH supposedly fishing for cat fish:



 What happened to that bobbin?

Love the Saddle Insa... it is so adorable and love the added details of that fringe.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> *I FINISHED  ALL MY SHIRTS !!!*
> 
> What happened to that bobbin?
> 
> Love the Saddle Insa... it is so adorable and love the added details of that fringe.



 for getting all your shirts done!!!!  I can't wait to see pics from your trip!

Believe it or not, that bobbin made itself look like that all on its own.  I was in the middle of a shirt for Amy. things were stitching along just fine and then I noticed a loop in one of the satin stitches and though "how odd" but then it went along fine again.  About an inch later I heard a horrid noise and everything stopped.  The shirt was sucked down into the bobbin area -- but actually it was just thread and thankfully not the shirt so the shirt was saved!  there was a bunch of nesting so I took out the stitches past the loop and was able to finish the shirt.  Clearly needed a new bobbin and the only other thing it needed was a new needle.  I'm still having a few issues with occasionally the bobbin thread not catching, but I was able to complete another shirt and it went decent.  I think my machine needs service but I don't have the $$$ right now.  I need some more oral surgery which insurance pays only a wee portion of and we hired landscapers for the RI house.

Would you believe I started that skirt last August?  I couldn't find a coordinating trim to go with the fringe trim so I put it away.  And then months later it dawned on me to just do a roll hemmed and be done with it!


----------



## TinkNH

dress of the day 




QUESTIONS
I am getting a bit tired of the pillowcase dresses....she now has 6 of them   Any recommendations on a pattern I should try?  She loves twirly things but they cannot have a lot of seams on the inside or be tight fitting on top...something with a lined top and a twirly skirt?  I have been looking online at stuff and am a bit overwhelmed.  Also need stuff at beginners sewing skill level...I have barely managed to sew a curve with out lots of swearing...


----------



## TinkNH

another question
she wants a princess dress to wear to the princess dinner at Epcot...her first choice is snow white.  Any idea how I can make this without going bananas?


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> Outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillows for GKTW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The near demise of my embroidery machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH supposedly fishing for cat fish:





VBAndrea said:


> for getting all your shirts done!!!!  I can't wait to see pics from your trip!
> 
> Believe it or not, that bobbin made itself look like that all on its own.  I was in the middle of a shirt for Amy. things were stitching along just fine and then I noticed a loop in one of the satin stitches and though "how odd" but then it went along fine again.  About an inch later I heard a horrid noise and everything stopped.  The shirt was sucked down into the bobbin area -- but actually it was just thread and thankfully not the shirt so the shirt was saved!  there was a bunch of nesting so I took out the stitches past the loop and was able to finish the shirt.  Clearly needed a new bobbin and the only other thing it needed was a new needle.  I'm still having a few issues with occasionally the bobbin thread not catching, but I was able to complete another shirt and it went decent.  I think my machine needs service but I don't have the $$$ right now.  I need some more oral surgery which insurance pays only a wee portion of and we hired landscapers for the RI house.
> 
> Would you believe I started that skirt last August?  I couldn't find a coordinating trim to go with the fringe trim so I put it away.  And then months later it dawned on me to just do a roll hemmed and be done with it!



The horse set is so cute!  Great job (even if it did take you almost a year to finish it! HA!)  The pillowcases look great! I know those families will really appreciate them.  at your bobbin! You don't suppose that Amy's first machine had some sort of disease and now she (and her house) has been contaminated and she passed it off to YOUR machine, do you???   And how cool that your DH caught a sting ray! Hope he manages to get a fish or two as well. 



miprender said:


> *I FINISHED  ALL MY SHIRTS !!!*
> 
> I'll have to post pictures after.



*chants* PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! 

WOO for being done though!





TinkNH said:


> dress of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS
> I am getting a bit tired of the pillowcase dresses....she now has 6 of them   Any recommendations on a pattern I should try?  She loves twirly things but they cannot have a lot of seams on the inside or be tight fitting on top...something with a lined top and a twirly skirt?  I have been looking online at stuff and am a bit overwhelmed.  Also need stuff at beginners sewing skill level...I have barely managed to sew a curve with out lots of swearing...



Okay, check out the $5 pattern sale on youcanmakethis.com. I picked up the tunic shirt by CarlaC (can't remember the name off the top of my head) but I would bet you could do french seams on it and then extend out the hem to be a dress instead of a top (that's what I wanted to do with it).  Since its a tunic top it will be very loose and might work. There are other patterns on sale too, but that one sprang to mind to suggest. The other one that might work would be the "Bia" A-line dress, also on sale. The dress you worked on today looks super cute though, great job!  

*edit* Is it ANY seams/tightness  that bother her, or just the ones around the waist? A snow white inspired dress would be REALLY easy to do if you use  a simple peasant dress pattern, but I don't know if she will tolerate the elastic around the neckline and arms.  If you think that would work, there is a free pattern I've used before by "Create Kids Couture" on fabric.com site that I used for my DD's Easter dress.

Sunshine


----------



## Piper

TinkNH said:


> dress of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS
> I am getting a bit tired of the pillowcase dresses....she now has 6 of them   Any recommendations on a pattern I should try?  She loves twirly things but they cannot have a lot of seams on the inside or be tight fitting on top...something with a lined top and a twirly skirt?  I have been looking online at stuff and am a bit overwhelmed.  Also need stuff at beginners sewing skill level...I have barely managed to sew a curve with out lots of swearing...



The Simply Sweet by CarlaC on You Can Make This is lined and twirly and easy.  Fits your criteria.  (Plus she has really easy step-by-step instructions!)


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

SallyfromDE said:


> Question:
> 
> Does anyone use the  Floriani Digitizing program? It seems pretty pricey, but easy to use and you don't need to pay for upgrades or changes.
> 
> What program would anyone suggest?



I have the monogram version of the program...I DON'T know how to use it correctly so I would  to hear what others have to say about it.  

It was VERY pricey, but I found that program before I found the DIS and this group, so I didn't know any better.    I agree it is very easy to use and not having to pay for updates is great!

~Jennifer


----------



## TinkNH

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, check out the $5 pattern sale on youcanmakethis.com. I picked up the tunic shirt by CarlaC (can't remember the name off the top of my head) but I would bet you could do french seams on it and then extend out the hem to be a dress instead of a top (that's what I wanted to do with it).  Since its a tunic top it will be very loose and might work. There are other patterns on sale too, but that one sprang to mind to suggest. The other one that might work would be the "Bia" A-line dress, also on sale. The dress you worked on today looks super cute though, great job!
> 
> *edit* Is it ANY seams/tightness  that bother her, or just the ones around the waist? A snow white inspired dress would be REALLY easy to do if you use  a simple peasant dress pattern, but I don't know if she will tolerate the elastic around the neckline and arms.  If you think that would work, there is a free pattern I've used before by "Create Kids Couture" on fabric.com site that I used for my DD's Easter dress.
> 
> Sunshine



Anything that encircles her waist, hips, legs or arms tight enough to make contact is an issue..so elasticized arms wont work unless they can be made SUPER loose...or the elastic omitted altogether.  Will check those out tho..thank you!



Piper said:


> The Simply Sweet by CarlaC on You Can Make This is lined and twirly and easy.  Fits your criteria.  (Plus she has really easy step-by-step instructions!)


 
thank you will check that out too!


----------



## TinkNH

sorry ...double posted when computer froze...


----------



## 4monkeys

smile5sunshine said:


> The horse set is so cute!  Great job (even if it did take you almost a year to finish it! HA!)  The pillowcases look great! I know those families will really appreciate them.  at your bobbin! You don't suppose that Amy's first machine had some sort of disease and now she (and her house) has been contaminated and she passed it off to YOUR machine, do you???
> 
> I wondered that myself, when she called me!!  Glad it's working better for her now!
> Sunshine



Is the DIS working weird for anyone? It's saying I need more than 1 letter to post


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> for getting all your shirts done!!!!  I can't wait to see pics from your trip!
> 
> Believe it or not, that bobbin made itself look like that all on its own.  I was in the middle of a shirt for Amy. things were stitching along just fine and then I noticed a loop in one of the satin stitches and though "how odd" but then it went along fine again.  About an inch later I heard a horrid noise and everything stopped.  The shirt was sucked down into the bobbin area -- but actually it was just thread and thankfully not the shirt so the shirt was saved!  there was a bunch of nesting so I took out the stitches past the loop and was able to finish the shirt.  Clearly needed a new bobbin and the only other thing it needed was a new needle.  I'm still having a few issues with occasionally the bobbin thread not catching, but I was able to complete another shirt and it went decent.  I think my machine needs service but I don't have the $$$ right now.  I need some more oral surgery which insurance pays only a wee portion of and we hired landscapers for the RI house.
> 
> Would you believe I started that skirt last August?  I couldn't find a coordinating trim to go with the fringe trim so I put it away.  And then months later it dawned on me to just do a roll hemmed and be done with it!



 I hate that sound and when your shirt gets sucked in. Do you know they actually sell scissors just for that. 

http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/double+curved+embroidery+scissors.do




TinkNH said:


> dress of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS
> I am getting a bit tired of the pillowcase dresses....she now has 6 of them   Any recommendations on a pattern I should try?  She loves twirly things but they cannot have a lot of seams on the inside or be tight fitting on top...something with a lined top and a twirly skirt?  I have been looking online at stuff and am a bit overwhelmed.  Also need stuff at beginners sewing skill level...I have barely managed to sew a curve with out lots of swearing...



I second the Simply Sweet. It is really cute and you can princessfy it.


----------



## cogero

Here is yet another* Question

What kind of sewing machine do you have? *


I decided I am going to use my Duetta as my primary embroidery machine, get the PE770 serviced again  and get a sewing only machine. I really hate switching machines back and forth so this is probably the most economical option. Tell me about your machine and what you love about it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

TinkNH said:


> another question
> she wants a princess dress to wear to the princess dinner at Epcot...her first choice is snow white.  Any idea how I can make this without going bananas?



http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/author/MTAzOTI5MjQ5OA==.htm

Look at Carlas patterns. I think the simply sweet is lined. Her blog has ways to princess "ize" the pattern. But I don't think Snow White is one of them. 
The precious dress would be good. Navy top, yellow skirt and red sleeves with blue ribbon. 

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I have the monogram version of the program...I DON'T know how to use it correctly so I would  to hear what others have to say about it.
> 
> It was VERY pricey, but I found that program before I found the DIS and this group, so I didn't know any better.    I agree it is very easy to use and not having to pay for updates is great!
> 
> ~Jennifer



I know Floriani goes to our local shop once a month or so and they do classes for the program. That is one reason why I think about the Floriani, any other I'd have to order online and wing it on my own. 



cogero said:


> Here is yet another* Question
> 
> What kind of sewing machine do you have? *
> 
> 
> I decided I am going to use my Duetta as my primary embroidery machine, get the PE770 serviced again  and get a sewing only machine. I really hate switching machines back and forth so this is probably the most economical option. Tell me about your machine and what you love about it.



You have a Janome sergrer right? Look at thier machines. My mother bought a basic Janome years ago and that thing is a work horse. I still have it as a spare. My machine is the Janome Decor 3050, I don't think they make it anymore. I'm a basic sewer I guess. Frontward, backward, zig zag and ruffler. LOVE the Janome ruffler. The machine is quiet and sturdy. I had my Brother only a few months when the whole feed dog contraption fell apart. I bought the Janome second hand. the shop I got it would take trades on machines that were a year old for an upgrade.


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> The horse set is so cute!  Great job (even if it did take you almost a year to finish it! HA!)  The pillowcases look great! I know those families will really appreciate them.  at your bobbin! You don't suppose that Amy's first machine had some sort of disease and now she (and her house) has been contaminated and she passed it off to YOUR machine, do you???   And how cool that your DH caught a sting ray! Hope he manages to get a fish or two as well.
> 
> Sunshine



I am thinking Amy's machine contaminated mine.  I was over at her house so surely must have picked up the germs from her defective machines and passed them on to mine.  Amy should have provided me with isolation wear knowing that her machines were 

We caught 5 cat fish worth keeping.  Well, I didn't catch any.  All I caught was one piddly fish and he hooked right through his head so we couldn't release him -- but he was made into bait for the biggest cat that was caught -- I feel terrible for that though.  I don't handle the bait or fish.  I cast and make myself useful by providing snacks for everyone while we are fishing   The ray was on ds's pole, but he was playing on the beach so dh had to reel it in and said it put up an immense fight -- I missed him reeling it in b/c I was checking on the kids.  DH was able to release the ray though can't guarantee he survived.  First time he's ever caught one!  




4monkeys said:


> Is the DIS working weird for anyone? It's saying I need more than 1 letter to post



It's just you -- sort of like how your embroidery machines work for you 



miprender said:


> I hate that sound and when your shirt gets sucked in. Do you know they actually sell scissors just for that.
> 
> http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/double+curved+embroidery+scissors.do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second the Simply Sweet. It is really cute and you can princessfy it.


Scissors wouldn't have reached under the hoop that far.  I was able to barely get my seam ripper to do the job.  It was really just the thread sucked in and not the shirt (thank goodness).  Amy did a Alex (Madagascar) shirt and it got eaten and she covered the hole with a paw print -- I never thought the shirt was salvageable but she did it!


*CAROLYN*  --  I third the SS -- It has a lining and you could extend it past the waist so the waist line isn't a bother.  The skirt portion has a seam, but a french seam would work perfect.



cogero said:


> Here is yet another* Question
> 
> What kind of sewing machine do you have? *
> 
> 
> I decided I am going to use my Duetta as my primary embroidery machine, get the PE770 serviced again  and get a sewing only machine. I really hate switching machines back and forth so this is probably the most economical option. Tell me about your machine and what you love about it.



I have two singers -- one is from Wally's and works very decent except it sometimes sucks knits or thin fabrics in the plate.  It makes great button holes so I mainly use it for that.  My new workhorse machine is a 20+ year old singer that a friend gave me.    It works quite well.  Whatever you get, I was told to always get a machine with a drop in bobbin.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> dress of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTIONS
> I am getting a bit tired of the pillowcase dresses....she now has 6 of them   Any recommendations on a pattern I should try?  She loves twirly things but they cannot have a lot of seams on the inside or be tight fitting on top...something with a lined top and a twirly skirt?  I have been looking online at stuff and am a bit overwhelmed.  Also need stuff at beginners sewing skill level...I have barely managed to sew a curve with out lots of swearing...








This one was easy, outside the zipper. No gathering or funny stuff. 
http://www.simplicity.com/p-6757-childs-dresses-disney-fairies.aspx

Also this one wasn't bad, no zippers, just elastic and gathering.






http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m62...age_id=486&search_control=display&list=search



TinkNH said:


> another question
> she wants a princess dress to wear to the princess dinner at Epcot...her first choice is snow white.  Any idea how I can make this without going bananas?



How about a contemporary Snow White version with no zippers or button ?

http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6062-products-10873.php?page_id=486

I have made this dress and it was so easy. I could easily see it in Snow White colors. No gathering, just straight sewing for the most part. Only gathering if you do the ruffle on the bottom. The elastic does the gathering everywhere else. The pattern actually calls for elastic on the sleeve edges too.






This last dress has no elastic or anything at the waist. You could cover the gathering on the inside with bias tape easily so no edges. Elastic only holds it up. No rough edges. I have thought about making a Snow White version of this, maybe I can help ?

How about making hr a slip whit no edges that she can wear under all other clothes. It can be made out of some kind of fabric she likes with the seams on the wrong side. Would she go for that ?


----------



## Teamtori

dianemom2 said:


> I ended up getting a little more sewing done today.  Tomorrow is the last day of school and we have company coming so I doubt I will get to much else this week.  The design is new and I wanted to try it out today.  The pink heart fabric is some of clearance fabric from the sale at Joanns.  It is french terry.



Great job as always! I love the Harry Potter.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my kids' Ninjago Lego customs they wore to visit the Legoland Discovery Center that opened in Kansas City!!  THey had a great time there!  I would highly recommend it!  Thanks for looking!



Love it!



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm DONE with the wetbags and cloth diapers! WOO HOO!!!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can move on with my life! HA!
> 
> (be back later to catch up properly!)
> Sunshine



I am so jealous of these! I've started trying to make diapers for my sister's baby. The diapers weren't so bad, but I have no idea how to do the snaps. I can't get the stupid snap thing to work and I have no idea what I am doing! I LOVE these!



VBAndrea said:


> Outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillows for GKTW:



Love all of it! I'm excited for the kids to make their pillows at GKTW.



TinkNH said:


> dress of the day



Great job and your daughter is SO cute!

HELLO!!

I feel like I haven't been here forever! It took me a long time to get caught up and I tried to catch everything but my computer is not acting right so I apologize to those I missed! 

Haven't done a ton of sewing lately. Tori had her first break from chemo so we went and got pedicures!






I did get a package out to my sister with the things I had made for her baby and with a Hungry Caterpillar little lovey. Here's the first pic I got in her "A" shirt and her diaper. (Both by me.)






I am almost done with the stuff for Reed's Big Give, but I needed to get the waist measurements so I could put the elastic in the shorts. On top of chemo and all that nonsense, I have a bad tooth that is killing me. I went to the dentist on Wednesday but it will be $500 to fix, even with my insurance, and that is over my budget. If I'm going to spend the money, I'd rather by the Brother machine that just came back on HSN. I'm thinking about it!


----------



## micksmoma

VBAndrea said:


> Outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillows for GKTW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The near demise of my embroidery machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH supposedly fishing for cat fish:



Would you mind sharing where the horse, shoe and saddle came from or are they your originals?  I have an 10 year old grandaughter that wants curtains with the horse themed stuff and I have found lots of kiddy looking horses but nothing that is more grown up like this one.


----------



## TinkNH

you guys are awesome   Thanks for all the ideas for patterns...I was looking at them all and Maddie saw the simply sweet with the pic of the dress for her doll and was all excited  I think that may be the winner, esp after she saw the cinderella version...looks like I may be making her 2 

pyrxtc---thank you for those ideas...I dont think she would do the elastic around the neck   but any input how to turn simply sweet into snow white appreciated!


----------



## SallyfromDE

TinkNH said:


> you guys are awesome   Thanks for all the ideas for patterns...I was looking at them all and Maddie saw the simply sweet with the pic of the dress for her doll and was all excited  I think that may be the winner, esp after she saw the cinderella version...looks like I may be making her 2
> 
> pyrxtc---thank you for those ideas...I dont think she would do the elastic around the neck   but any input how to turn simply sweet into snow white appreciated!



I've seen Snow White veresions of the simply sweet. yellow skirt, navy top, and the staps are the one with the ruffle, used in blue and red stripe.


----------



## smile5sunshine

PrincessMickey said:


> Looks great! I also love your little mice helpers, my sewing area is decorated with Cinderella and her mice.
> 
> No suggestions on embroidery machines. I'm curious what everyone suggests, I would like to start looking at them to buy maybe at the end of summer. I was initially looking at Viking.



Thank you! I almost forgot that my DD insisted that I include them in the picture!  I am envious of your sewing area!



4monkeys said:


> Is the DIS working weird for anyone? It's saying I need more than 1 letter to post



ONLY TWO MORE DAYS!!! WOOO HOOO!!! In case I don't "see" you again before you leave, have a WONDERFUL, FANTASTIC, MAGICAL trip!



cogero said:


> Here is yet another* Question
> 
> What kind of sewing machine do you have? *
> 
> 
> I decided I am going to use my Duetta as my primary embroidery machine, get the PE770 serviced again  and get a sewing only machine. I really hate switching machines back and forth so this is probably the most economical option. Tell me about your machine and what you love about it.



You don't want to know!   But really, I don't have anything fancy at all. I have a 3/4 size Kenmore (Lil' Blue) that has a full size motor, and he's my main machine as he's easy for me to move around (I don't have a dedicated sewing space). Just the basics on him, but he's been a pretty good workhorse (for my light sewing needs). The last time I visited my gma, she gave me another machine (a Europro of some sort), which is again very basic, but I know it's all metal parts and it works well too. However, I have a feeling that neither of these machines would meet your needs, as they only have the most basic stitches and I'm not sure if they would stand up to all the sewing you do for your business. Have you looked on your local craigslist to see if anyone is selling any of the nicer machines there?



VBAndrea said:


> I am thinking Amy's machine contaminated mine.  I was over at her house so surely must have picked up the germs from her defective machines and passed them on to mine.  Amy should have provided me with isolation wear knowing that her machines were
> 
> We caught 5 cat fish worth keeping.  Well, I didn't catch any.  All I caught was one piddly fish and he hooked right through his head so we couldn't release him -- but he was made into bait for the biggest cat that was caught -- I feel terrible for that though.  I don't handle the bait or fish.  I cast and make myself useful by providing snacks for everyone while we are fishing   The ray was on ds's pole, but he was playing on the beach so dh had to reel it in and said it put up an immense fight -- I missed him reeling it in b/c I was checking on the kids.  DH was able to release the ray though can't guarantee he survived.  First time he's ever caught one!
> 
> I have two singers -- one is from Wally's and works very decent except it sometimes sucks knits or thin fabrics in the plate.  It makes great button holes so I mainly use it for that.  My new workhorse machine is a 20+ year old singer that a friend gave me.    It works quite well.  Whatever you get, I was told to always get a machine with a drop in bobbin.



That is CRAZY about the sting ray!  I hope he lived. Do you mind me asking what the advantage in having a drop in bobbin is?  



pyrxtc said:


> How about making hr a slip whit no edges that she can wear under all other clothes. It can be made out of some kind of fabric she likes with the seams on the wrong side. Would she go for that ?



Oh that is such a good idea! 



Teamtori said:


> I am so jealous of these! I've started trying to make diapers for my sister's baby. The diapers weren't so bad, but I have no idea how to do the snaps. I can't get the stupid snap thing to work and I have no idea what I am doing! I LOVE these!
> 
> 
> HELLO!!
> 
> I feel like I haven't been here forever! It took me a long time to get caught up and I tried to catch everything but my computer is not acting right so I apologize to those I missed!
> 
> Haven't done a ton of sewing lately. Tori had her first break from chemo so we went and got pedicures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a package out to my sister with the things I had made for her baby and with a Hungry Caterpillar little lovey. Here's the first pic I got in her "A" shirt and her diaper. (Both by me.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost done with the stuff for Reed's Big Give, but I needed to get the waist measurements so I could put the elastic in the shorts. On top of chemo and all that nonsense, I have a bad tooth that is killing me. I went to the dentist on Wednesday but it will be $500 to fix, even with my insurance, and that is over my budget. If I'm going to spend the money, I'd rather by the Brother machine that just came back on HSN. I'm thinking about it!



HI! I'm so glad you popped back in! I was starting to worry why you were gone so long (I know things can be difficult with Tori's health). I'm so glad that you both got to spend a nice day getting pampered!

Sorry you are having trouble with the snap pliers. If you'd like to be a little more specific with what part is giving you trouble, perhaps I can try to help you figure out how to use them?

The diaper and shirt you made for your niece came out very cute though! 

Sorry to hear your tooth is hurting.  I know it's not fun to spend money on your teeth, but I also know that just putting it off only seems to make things worse/more expensive.



TinkNH said:


> you guys are awesome   Thanks for all the ideas for patterns...I was looking at them all and Maddie saw the simply sweet with the pic of the dress for her doll and was all excited  I think that may be the winner, esp after she saw the cinderella version...looks like I may be making her 2
> 
> pyrxtc---thank you for those ideas...I dont think she would do the elastic around the neck   but any input how to turn simply sweet into snow white appreciated!



The simply sweet is a fun pattern. I've actually only made it in the dolly sizes, but sometime I will make the big girl version too! 

Okay, for ideas on getting it to look like snow white, I would follow the sleeve tutorial on this site, but just do it with the flutter sleeve template and use bias tape to finish the edge.   I would do the main bodice part in the blue, use yellow for the skirt and add a pop of color  and accents in red.    For insperation, look on etsy.com in the children's clothing section for snow white and that should give you some ideas on what you'd like to do on your own dress.

Hope that helps!



Well, I've started on my next project: Tie Dye Mickey shirts! My dye shipped yesterday, I have the white shirts in the wash and I will start working on basting the Mickey head after they are done (I have 15 shirts to do so it's going to take a while!)

Sunshine


----------



## cogero

D will be proud of me I asked my brother to build me a box for my vintage singer I think it is a 99. It doesn't sit right in the Case so I asked him to make a box. He is also going to put a new power cord on it once I order it


----------



## Teamtori

QUESTION

And this is embarassing, but what the heck is fusible interfacing????


----------



## TinkNH

Teamtori said:


> QUESTION
> 
> And this is embarassing, but what the heck is fusible interfacing????



Its the stuff that gives things like bags some "stiffness" and the fusible is iron-on as opposed to sew-in

I use it in the tote bags I made and crayon rolls for some stability


----------



## TinkNH

smile5sunshine said:


> The simply sweet is a fun pattern. I've actually only made it in the dolly sizes, but sometime I will make the big girl version too!
> 
> Okay, for ideas on getting it to look like snow white, I would follow the sleeve tutorial on this site, but just do it with the flutter sleeve template and use bias tape to finish the edge.   I would do the main bodice part in the blue, use yellow for the skirt and add a pop of color  and accents in red.    For insperation, look on etsy.com in the children's clothing section for snow white and that should give you some ideas on what you'd like to do on your own dress.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've started on my next project: Tie Dye Mickey shirts! My dye shipped yesterday, I have the white shirts in the wash and I will start working on basting the Mickey head after they are done (I have 15 shirts to do so it's going to take a while!)
> 
> Sunshine



thank you! that sleeve is PERFECT
and thank you for another blog to be addicted to


Oh and we do the seamless under layer...thank you hanna andersson   sometimes it works..sometimes it doesn't   This issue with her started last september and I had tried EVERYTHING I could think of and was going insane...then we finally got into OT and things improved.  My sewing and her love of pretty twirly dresses helped more and now we can at least get out of the house.  For a while this winter she would only wear inside out footed pjs.  no undies, no coat, no shoes...made going anywhere pretty difficult  really glad we have turned a corner and are at least functioning again!!


----------



## Teamtori

TinkNH said:


> Its the stuff that gives things like bags some "stiffness" and the fusible is iron-on as opposed to sew-in
> 
> I use it in the tote bags I made and crayon rolls for some stability



That's exactly what I needed it for! And get this, I just went to find my diaper pattern and I have some! In my sewing box!



So with the snap pliers? I guess I just don't get it. I have the Babyville pliers and the Babyville snaps, and when I try to do it, it completely messes up. I need a tutorial!


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> you guys are awesome   Thanks for all the ideas for patterns...I was looking at them all and Maddie saw the simply sweet with the pic of the dress for her doll and was all excited  I think that may be the winner, esp after she saw the cinderella version...looks like I may be making her 2
> 
> pyrxtc---thank you for those ideas...I dont think she would do the elastic around the neck   but any input how to turn simply sweet into snow white appreciated!



I would do a yellow skirt, royal blue top and blue straps with red rick rack as stripes on them instead of trimming them.

This is right on the site.


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori;45191441


[COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> HELLO!![/COLOR]
> 
> I feel like I haven't been here forever! It took me a long time to get caught up and I tried to catch everything but my computer is not acting right so I apologize to those I missed!
> 
> Haven't done a ton of sewing lately. Tori had her first break from chemo so we went and got pedicures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a package out to my sister with the things I had made for her baby and with a Hungry Caterpillar little lovey. Here's the first pic I got in her "A" shirt and her diaper. (Both by me.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost done with the stuff for Reed's Big Give, but I needed to get the waist measurements so I could put the elastic in the shorts. On top of chemo and all that nonsense, I have a bad tooth that is killing me. I went to the dentist on Wednesday but it will be $500 to fix, even with my insurance, and that is over my budget. If I'm going to spend the money, I'd rather by the Brother machine that just came back on HSN. I'm thinking about it!


I spy you in the mirror!!!!  Now where's the pic of Tori's toes?

Love your niece and her new attire!  Great job on the nappy 



micksmoma said:


> Would you mind sharing where the horse, shoe and saddle came from or are they your originals?  I have an 10 year old grandaughter that wants curtains with the horse themed stuff and I have found lots of kiddy looking horses but nothing that is more grown up like this one.


The cameo horse and horse shoe are from Planet Applique and the saddle is from Embroidery Library.  Embroidery Library has a lot of horses as well that are more sophisticated, but they are fill designs so take some time to stitch out.  Everything I have gotten from them has stitched out beautifully though.

http://www.planetapplique.com/index.php?searchStr=horse&act=viewCat&Submit=

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=Y2473

I also have this horse which is applique:
http://www.dbembroiderydesigns.com/item_109/Horse-Applique-design.htm



smile5sunshine said:


> T
> Do you mind me asking what the advantage in having a drop in bobbin is?
> 
> Sunshine


I don't mind you asking, but I have no clue!  I just heard a lady at Joann's tell a customer to never get a machine without a drop in bobbin -- I assume the non-drop ins break easily or cause problems 



Teamtori said:


> QUESTION
> 
> And this is embarassing, but what the heck is fusible interfacing????


Was going to answer but see you already have it figured out   I did want to mention to you that I just visited my periodontist this week -- you may not complain when you hear my surgery will cost $2K -- and our insurance provider for dental just got switched and the periodontist is not in network -- they said insurance will pay a wee bit though and every bit does help.


----------



## pyrxtc

I tried a machine with a side loading bobbin and I hated it. I have a friend with one and her bobbin tends to get stuck more and she has so many problems with it.


----------



## miprender

Drum Roll please..here are the last of my pictures 

Breakfast at 1900 PF (my shirt is actually for last year though)





Another AK Day... Jessica from MissKenzieMac designed the Everest logo for me and did a terrific job 






Beach Cover up for DD:





My First Rosetta Bag with one Ruffle for DD (it looks crooked in the photo but I promise it is straight


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Drum Roll please..here are the last of my pictures
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 PF (my shirt is actually for last year though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another AK Day... Jessica from MissKenzieMac designed the Everest logo for me and did a terrific job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Cover up for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My First Rosetta Bag with one Ruffle for DD (it looks crooked in the photo but I promise it is straight



Fabulous!  I love the Alice set and the AK set!  Heather has some new Alice designs out too -- I have her first set.  I actually need to make dd a short sleeve Alice b/c for book club this month it's Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and I have the skirt but her current shirt is long sleeved.

Jessica did a great job on the Everest logo!  Very nice!  

I'm not into too many ruffles either -- I have never bought the Rosetta for that reason.  The Aivilo tote is more my style!

How do you do the collage photo set?  I can't even figure out what to click on to get started?  Yes, I am a computer moron.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Teamtori said:


> That's exactly what I needed it for! And get this, I just went to find my diaper pattern and I have some! In my sewing box!
> 
> 
> 
> So with the snap pliers? I guess I just don't get it. I have the Babyville pliers and the Babyville snaps, and when I try to do it, it completely messes up. I need a tutorial!



I found 2 tutes on Youtube, Not sure which pliers you have but here they both are. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6KqQVD2T_I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ThHOltF5eE&feature=relmfu

I hope these help.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous!  I love the Alice set and the AK set!  Heather has some new Alice designs out too -- I have her first set.  I actually need to make dd a short sleeve Alice b/c for book club this month it's Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and I have the skirt but her current shirt is long sleeved.
> 
> Jessica did a great job on the Everest logo!  Very nice!
> 
> I'm not into too many ruffles either -- I have never bought the Rosetta for that reason.  The Aivilo tote is more my style!
> 
> How do you do the collage photo set?  I can't even figure out what to click on to get started?  Yes, I am a computer moron.



 Thanks.

As for the collage photos it is really easy. I use PicMonkey. It is super easy and you save it to your computer. Then I upload it to photobucket.
http://www.picmonkey.com/#


----------



## Teamtori

miprender said:


> Drum Roll please..here are the last of my pictures
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 PF (my shirt is actually for last year though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another AK Day... Jessica from MissKenzieMac designed the Everest logo for me and did a terrific job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Cover up for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My First Rosetta Bag with one Ruffle for DD (it looks crooked in the photo but I promise it is straight



Wow! I love all of these! You did such a great job!!!!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I found 2 tutes on Youtube, Not sure which pliers you have but here they both are.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6KqQVD2T_I
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ThHOltF5eE&feature=relmfu
> 
> I hope these help.



Thank you!! I will watch today!!!

Oh and I didn't quote it by 2K for the dental surgery...EEK!!!!

So last night I tried to finish the stuff for Reed's big give. I think I got over tired and flustered because I was nervous about sewing for someone else. I totally ruined Aziza's shorts and had to make her new ones this morning. But then it gave me the chance to add some blue to it to match her shirt.

The pants are made out of flannel..here are their PJS! (Thank you HeatherSue for the Mickey/Minnie heads!)


----------



## Disney52303

Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!

Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.

Leslie


----------



## zuzu310

Disney52303 said:


> Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!
> 
> Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.
> 
> Leslie



Love that skirt! I wonder if it is possible to make it in an adult size with a different fabric pattern of course. I'm new to these boards too. I need to post some of my new creations soon. I have a bunch to get through before our trip in September.


----------



## TinkNH

Disney52303 said:


> Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!
> 
> Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.
> 
> Leslie


so cute!!!  I love the applique!


----------



## zuzu310

Ok here are some photos of my latest creations! I plan on living in skirts when we go to Disney in September. I also plan on making a super fun sock monkey shirt to match my son's shorts. We'll see how it turns out. I will try to post some photos with these things on soon. Also I have a QUESTION: For anyone who makes elastic waisted skirts, do you straight stitch down a seam on each side of the elastic after it is all finished to prevent the elastic from turning? I do for my son's shorts but I like to adjust the ruffling of the fabric around my elastic on my skirts. I am afraid it would interfere with that but I guess I don't want to be fishing out turned around elastic either.  Thanks!!!






Sorry can't seem to get this pic to turn the right way. Not sure why!


----------



## smile5sunshine

cogero said:


> D will be proud of me I asked my brother to build me a box for my vintage singer I think it is a 99. It doesn't sit right in the Case so I asked him to make a box. He is also going to put a new power cord on it once I order it



Hurray! hope your brother is able to get the box built really quickly so you can start using that machine. 



TinkNH said:


> thank you! that sleeve is PERFECT
> and thank you for another blog to be addicted to
> 
> 
> Oh and we do the seamless under layer...thank you hanna andersson   sometimes it works..sometimes it doesn't   This issue with her started last september and I had tried EVERYTHING I could think of and was going insane...then we finally got into OT and things improved.  My sewing and her love of pretty twirly dresses helped more and now we can at least get out of the house.  For a while this winter she would only wear inside out footed pjs.  no undies, no coat, no shoes...made going anywhere pretty difficult  really glad we have turned a corner and are at least functioning again!!



I know I LOVE her blog! Especially how she is always doing tutorials on the different patterns she sews up (plus she teaches you how to make your own pattern based off of a piece of clothing that already fits your kiddo).

I'm glad that the OT is helping. One of my friend's (who lives very far away, so I have never met her son) son has SPD and for them doing the "brushing" therapy really worked wonders on her son. He went from having meltdowns about everything to being able to manage much better. You will find what works for your DD though!



VBAndrea said:


> I don't mind you asking, but I have no clue!  I just heard a lady at Joann's tell a customer to never get a machine without a drop in bobbin -- I assume the non-drop ins break easily or cause problems





pyrxtc said:


> I tried a machine with a side loading bobbin and I hated it. I have a friend with one and her bobbin tends to get stuck more and she has so many problems with it.



Huh. So far every machine I've ever used (minus my gma's that I used while I was at her house) has been the side loading kind and I haven't had problems with them. Perhaps I just don't sew enough to encounter any so far?



miprender said:


> Drum Roll please..here are the last of my pictures
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 PF (my shirt is actually for last year though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another AK Day... Jessica from MissKenzieMac designed the Everest logo for me and did a terrific job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Cover up for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My First Rosetta Bag with one Ruffle for DD (it looks crooked in the photo but I promise it is straight



I LOVE the Alice set! Perfect for your 1900 Park Fair meal!  The bag and beach cover up are cute too. HURRAY for being DONE! 



Teamtori said:


> So last night I tried to finish the stuff for Reed's big give. I think I got over tired and flustered because I was nervous about sewing for someone else. I totally ruined Aziza's shorts and had to make her new ones this morning. But then it gave me the chance to add some blue to it to match her shirt.
> 
> The pants are made out of flannel..here are their PJS! (Thank you HeatherSue for the Mickey/Minnie heads!)



Oh I'm so sorry that you were so stressed over sewing these pjs up for other people, but I think they both turned out really cute!



Disney52303 said:


> Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!
> 
> Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.
> 
> Leslie



I love the cut of that skirt! Very cute!



zuzu310 said:


> Ok here are some photos of my latest creations! I plan on living in skirts when we go to Disney in September. I also plan on making a super fun sock monkey shirt to match my son's shorts. We'll see how it turns out. I will try to post some photos with these things on soon. Also I have a QUESTION: For anyone who makes elastic waisted skirts, do you straight stitch down a seam on each side of the elastic after it is all finished to prevent the elastic from turning? I do for my son's shorts but I like to adjust the ruffling of the fabric around my elastic on my skirts. I am afraid it would interfere with that but I guess I don't want to be fishing out turned around elastic either.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't seem to get this pic to turn the right way. Not sure why!



I just LOVE that you are sewing for yourself!  So long as you make the casing snug enough, you don't NEED to sew the elastic down for it to stay in place. You can also purchase "no roll" elastic which isn't guaranteed not to roll, but less likely to.  Can't wait to see the sock monkey skirt!

Sunshine


----------



## Teamtori

Disney52303 said:


> Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!
> 
> Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.
> 
> Leslie


I just bought this fabric today! I love that skirt pattern too, I have made a few things with it. Going to try to do it before next weekend for the movie! I think you did a great job!


----------



## Teamtori

zuzu310 said:


> Ok here are some photos of my latest creations! I plan on living in skirts when we go to Disney in September. I also plan on making a super fun sock monkey shirt to match my son's shorts. We'll see how it turns out. I will try to post some photos with these things on soon. Also I have a QUESTION: For anyone who makes elastic waisted skirts, do you straight stitch down a seam on each side of the elastic after it is all finished to prevent the elastic from turning? I do for my son's shorts but I like to adjust the ruffling of the fabric around my elastic on my skirts. I am afraid it would interfere with that but I guess I don't want to be fishing out turned around elastic either.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't seem to get this pic to turn the right way. Not sure why!



I want the first skirt!! Do you mind sharing the pattern?? All three pieces look great!!


----------



## miprender

Disney52303 said:


> Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!
> 
> Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.
> 
> Leslie



Love the skirt...you did an amazing job. When will you be there? I leave Thursday 6/21 to 7/6



Teamtori said:


> Wow! I love all of these! You did such a great job!!!!






Teamtori said:


> So last night I tried to finish the stuff for Reed's big give. I think I got over tired and flustered because I was nervous about sewing for someone else. I totally ruined Aziza's shorts and had to make her new ones this morning. But then it gave me the chance to add some blue to it to match her shirt.
> 
> The pants are made out of flannel..here are their PJS! (Thank you HeatherSue for the Mickey/Minnie heads!)



Great job on the BG outfits. I always get nervous too when sewing for others. I am always afraid it won't fit right.



zuzu310 said:


> Ok here are some photos of my latest creations! I plan on living in skirts when we go to Disney in September. I also plan on making a super fun sock monkey shirt to match my son's shorts. We'll see how it turns out. I will try to post some photos with these things on soon. Also I have a QUESTION: For anyone who makes elastic waisted skirts, do you straight stitch down a seam on each side of the elastic after it is all finished to prevent the elastic from turning? I do for my son's shorts but I like to adjust the ruffling of the fabric around my elastic on my skirts. I am afraid it would interfere with that but I guess I don't want to be fishing out turned around elastic either.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't seem to get this pic to turn the right way. Not sure why!



Great job on the skirts.

As for your question. I usually by 3/4" non roll and *most* of the time I don't have a problem But I never thought about sewing it down. Not sure how that would work.



smile5sunshine said:


> I LOVE the Alice set! Perfect for your 1900 Park Fair meal!  The bag and beach cover up are cute too. HURRAY for being DONE!
> 
> Sunshine



 Thanks. I was great timing when Heather came out with new Alice designs.


----------



## zuzu310

Teamtori said:


> I want the first skirt!! Do you mind sharing the pattern?? All three pieces look great!!



The first skirt kind of reminds me of IASW. Maybe I just always have Disney on the mind. LOL! The tutorial is from this website and is totally free and super easy. I do take her advice and make mine not so full. http://www.everythingetsy.com/2012/03/easy-peasy-skirt-with-pockets-sewing-tutorial/

Thanks for the responses. The elastic is pretty tight in the casing so maybe I will leave them as is. I have washed a different one I have and it hasn't turned in there so hopefuly they won't.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As for the collage photos it is really easy. I use PicMonkey. It is super easy and you save it to your computer. Then I upload it to photobucket.
> http://www.picmonkey.com/#


Ah, thank you -- I was looking all over on photobucket trying to figure out how to make one b/c I thought you made the collages directly from there.  I actually have a program on my old computer I can use -- just too lazy to do it all the time.



Teamtori said:


> So last night I tried to finish the stuff for Reed's big give. I think I got over tired and flustered because I was nervous about sewing for someone else. I totally ruined Aziza's shorts and had to make her new ones this morning. But then it gave me the chance to add some blue to it to match her shirt.
> 
> The pants are made out of flannel..here are their PJS! (Thank you HeatherSue for the Mickey/Minnie heads!)


They look great!  I made my kids flannel pj shorts last summer and they love them.  I really need to make myself some!  




Disney52303 said:


> Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!
> 
> Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.
> 
> Leslie


That turned out fantastic!  I love the Brave colors too.



zuzu310 said:


> Ok here are some photos of my latest creations! I plan on living in skirts when we go to Disney in September. I also plan on making a super fun sock monkey shirt to match my son's shorts. We'll see how it turns out. I will try to post some photos with these things on soon. Also I have a QUESTION: For anyone who makes elastic waisted skirts, do you straight stitch down a seam on each side of the elastic after it is all finished to prevent the elastic from turning? I do for my son's shorts but I like to adjust the ruffling of the fabric around my elastic on my skirts. I am afraid it would interfere with that but I guess I don't want to be fishing out turned around elastic either.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't seem to get this pic to turn the right way. Not sure why!


Fabulous work!  I spy Walmart fabric.  I sew my elastic down in the front, back and on each side.  My non-roll elastic rolls.  If I make the channel tight it rolls.  If I make the channel loose it rolls   I just can't win!  I just distribute the fabric around the elastic evenly and then tack it down -- it's the last step I do in anything I make with an elastic waist.



Teamtori said:


> I want the first skirt!! Do you mind sharing the pattern?? All three pieces look great!!


Even if she used a pattern you can very, very easily make a skirt like that without a pattern.  Measure your waist and double the fabric for the width (depending on how full you want it).  Cut that width by whatever length you want.  I make a separate waistband 1.5 times the size of the waist so the waist isn't too bulky.  There are tons of tuts on line.  I'm trying to pull some up that I have bookmarked on pinterest and pinterset is being very slow lately.  OK here are some ideas and measurement info to get you started:

http://grosgrainfabulous.blogspot.com/2009/06/20-minute-simple-skirt-tutorial-and.html

http://punkinpattern.blogspot.com/2012/05/easy-peasy-skirt-with-pockets.html

Grrr!!!  That's all I can pull up right now b/c pinterest decided to get stuck again.

Here's a couple more from a google search:
http://www.etsy.com/blog/en/2011/how-tuesday-sew-a-skirt-in-one-hour/

http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2009/04/spring-sewing-skirt-tutorials/

http://www.danamadeit.com/2011/04/a-simple-skirt-a-simple-tutorial.html

http://www.finecraftguild.com/free-...=Feed:+FineCraftGuild+(Fine+Craft+Guild+.com)

HTH!


----------



## PrincessMickey

zuzu310 said:


> Sorry can't seem to get this pic to turn the right way. Not sure why!



Love the skirts. I have recently started wearing skirts alot more than I used to. I have made a few maxi skirts but want to make some shorter ones now. I usually tack down the elastic even if it is no roll because I have having to try to unroll it if it does roll.



VBAndrea said:


> Outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pillows for GKTW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The near demise of my embroidery machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH supposedly fishing for cat fish:



Love the horse outfit! Also love the pillowcases. I have a few made up, just need to get to the post office sometime.



TinkNH said:


> dress of the day



Looks great and looks like she loves it!!



cogero said:


> Here is yet another* Question
> 
> What kind of sewing machine do you have? *



I have a Kenmore I bought a few years ago on Black Friday. It seems to get the job done. Someday I will follow along in D's footsteps and look for a vintage to fix up, I just don't have the money right now.



Teamtori said:


>



Both you and Tori desreved the fun day getting pedis. Glad you guys had a fun time! The baby items look great! Sorry to here about your tooth. I have a fear of dentists and only go when I have to. Yuck about the cost too.



miprender said:


>



Love the Alice set! You are going to be the best dressed family there! Have a great trip!!!



Teamtori said:


>



You did a great job! I get nervous sewing for others as well. Will they like it, will they where it, will it fit, will they appreciate it? I think Reed and Aziza will love them, the shorts looks so comfy!



Disney52303 said:


>



Looks great , love the skirt!!!

I'm almost finished with my sewing before I leave tomorrow  Talk about cutting it close. As soon as I finish I will post pics. Off to do a little yard work before it gets too hot then I can finish up my bag. Oh wait, I ran out of thread last night and have to run out to get more. Aack. I still have to pack too but I can do that in the morning, I have an afternoon flight.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Ah, thank you -- I was looking all over on photobucket trying to figure out how to make one b/c I thought you made the collages directly from there.  I actually have a program on my old computer I can use -- just too lazy to do it all the time.
> 
> http://grosgrainfabulous.blogspot.com/2009/06/20-minute-simple-skirt-tutorial-and.html
> 
> http://punkinpattern.blogspot.com/2012/05/easy-peasy-skirt-with-pockets.html
> 
> Grrr!!!  That's all I can pull up right now b/c pinterest decided to get stuck again.
> 
> Here's a couple more from a google search:
> http://www.etsy.com/blog/en/2011/how-tuesday-sew-a-skirt-in-one-hour/
> 
> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/2009/04/spring-sewing-skirt-tutorials/
> 
> http://www.danamadeit.com/2011/04/a-simple-skirt-a-simple-tutorial.html
> 
> http://www.finecraftguild.com/free-...=Feed:+FineCraftGuild+(Fine+Craft+Guild+.com)
> 
> HTH!



Love the links. 
As for Photobucket they use to have an easy collage feature but decided to upgrade it and now it is almost impossible to use.



PrincessMickey said:


> Love the Alice set! You are going to be the best dressed family there! Have a great trip!!!
> 
> I'm almost finished with my sewing before I leave tomorrow  Talk about cutting it close. As soon as I finish I will post pics. Off to do a little yard work before it gets too hot then I can finish up my bag. Oh wait, I ran out of thread last night and have to run out to get more. Aack. I still have to pack too but I can do that in the morning, I have an afternoon flight.



Thanks.... and safe travels to you. I still have to pack but atleast I still have a few days to do so.


----------



## Disney52303

ARGH, I was reading back a few pages on those who have had troubles with their embroidery machines, thanking my lucky stars I have never had a major issues (lol to me).  Ugh, I need to take it in. I was using it today with no issues and suddenly the actual hoop started to jiggle and move up and down and I heard a loud crunch... the actual needle got pulled somehow and literally pierced the plastic bobbin case. There is something majorly bent I think because it won't work at all now, I keep getting a safety check error and I can tell it's all out of whack      I took it totally apart and am not sure what, but I know it's messed up.

There is a repair shop near my work that opens on Tuesday (bummed they are closed on Mondays).  Cross your fingers it's fixable.  It's slightly older (brother ES350) but I am not looking to replace or upgrade right now, I do not want to shell out $$$ for a new machine.  Aaaaahhhhhh!!!

I can't even go downstairs to sew right now I am so sad!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disney52303 said:


> ARGH, I was reading back a few pages on those who have had troubles with their embroidery machines, thanking my lucky stars I have never had a major issues (lol to me).  Ugh, I need to take it in. I was using it today with no issues and suddenly the actual hoop started to jiggle and move up and down and I heard a loud crunch... the actual needle got pulled somehow and literally pierced the plastic bobbin case. There is something majorly bent I think because it won't work at all now, I keep getting a safety check error and I can tell it's all out of whack      I took it totally apart and am not sure what, but I know it's messed up.
> 
> There is a repair shop near my work that opens on Tuesday (bummed they are closed on Mondays).  Cross your fingers it's fixable.  It's slightly older (brother ES350) but I am not looking to replace or upgrade right now, I do not want to shell out $$$ for a new machine.  Aaaaahhhhhh!!!
> 
> I can't even go downstairs to sew right now I am so sad!!!



Check your bobbin case and see if there might be a burr or something on the end of it.


----------



## Yoshiandi

Tried my hand at the permanent marker/rubbing alcohol tie-dye and this is how my daughter's shirt came out. She helped!! 






It was so easy, I am going to make more for our upcoming trip!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

This may get buried, but  MaeB  where did you get/what is the name of the floral fabric that you used to cover the chair cushions?


----------



## TinkNH

Yoshiandi said:


> Tried my hand at the permanent marker/rubbing alcohol tie-dye and this is how my daughter's shirt came out. She helped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy, I am going to make more for our upcoming trip!!



thats really cute, and so is the sweetie wearing it!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Costumesaremylife said:


> This may get buried, but  MaeB  where did you get/what is the name of the floral fabric that you used to cover the chair cushions?



I'm not MaeB but I do know that fabric can be found at Hobby Lobby. The selvedge to the piece I have says "Brother Sister Design Studio- B24-R-P07"  For the argyle print, it says "Brother Sister Design Studio B24-R-P14".  I don't have the polka dot fabric though, so I don't know what that one would be called.  Hope this helps. 

Sunshine


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Just wanted to make sure everyone remembered that its time to ship your gifts for Reeds Big Give!!!!!!!!!

And, there are still a few things needed for Gabby's Big Give!!!!

We are getting ready to leave for Camp Promise on Saturday morning!!!! I am so excited to see all the campers and introduce them to Tigger - I know that some are going to think that he is Zoey, and will call him Zoey and am trying to prepare myself for that....... I have very fond memories of bringing Zoey to camp!!


----------



## PrincessMickey

miprender said:


> Thanks.... and safe travels to you. I still have to pack but atleast I still have a few days to do so.



Thank you and safe travels to you too. Have a great trip!!



Yoshiandi said:


> Tried my hand at the permanent marker/rubbing alcohol tie-dye and this is how my daughter's shirt came out. She helped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy, I am going to make more for our upcoming trip!!



I love it!! It's always nice when the kiddos can help too!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just wanted to make sure everyone remembered that its time to ship your gifts for Reeds Big Give!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And, there are still a few things needed for Gabby's Big Give!!!!
> 
> We are getting ready to leave for Camp Promise on Saturday morning!!!! I am so excited to see all the campers and introduce them to Tigger - I know that some are going to think that he is Zoey, and will call him Zoey and am trying to prepare myself for that....... I have very fond memories of bringing Zoey to camp!!



Hope you and Tigger have a great week at camp!

So here's my latest projects. Maxi skirt #1 gave me so many problems. The fabric was horrible to work with and there a sparkly things in the stripes that shedded everywhere including in the machine. I din't think it looks right in the hips but I was so frustrated I really don't care anymore and didn't want to fix it so I will just wear a longer shirt to cover it up.




Maxi skirt #2 was much easier to work with!




Next up I wasn't sure if I would fit it in but I barely finished this evening. A camera bag for me. My inspiration was the one hockeymomNH posted a few weeks ago. The pattern I used was for a small bag so I scaled it up but I think I made it a tad too big but it will work. It might even fit my laptop in it, I'll have to try when I get off the computer. If in does I will have to improvise a pocket but I'm sure I could do it. If not the laptop the Ipad will fit. Here's the front.




Back




Front with the flap open




Inside




I forgot to take pics of all the sashes I made for the bridesmaid dresses before I packed them up but will take pics at the wedding to show them off. If I don't have a chance to get on tomorrow have a great week and happy sewing!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Disney52303 said:


> ARGH, I was reading back a few pages on those who have had troubles with their embroidery machines, thanking my lucky stars I have never had a major issues (lol to me).  Ugh, I need to take it in. I was using it today with no issues and suddenly the actual hoop started to jiggle and move up and down and I heard a loud crunch... the actual needle got pulled somehow and literally pierced the plastic bobbin case. There is something majorly bent I think because it won't work at all now, I keep getting a safety check error and I can tell it's all out of whack      I took it totally apart and am not sure what, but I know it's messed up.
> 
> There is a repair shop near my work that opens on Tuesday (bummed they are closed on Mondays).  Cross your fingers it's fixable.  It's slightly older (brother ES350) but I am not looking to replace or upgrade right now, I do not want to shell out $$$ for a new machine.  Aaaaahhhhhh!!!
> 
> I can't even go downstairs to sew right now I am so sad!!!


I think there is someway to reset the machine to get rid of an error message but I'm not sure how -- did you try unplugging it?  I hope it's something very minor.  Mine worked great on a fill design I just did the other day so I'm hopeful I can it to linger on without a visit to the spa.  I don't have the $$ for that!  Good luck and keep us posted.



Yoshiandi said:


> Tried my hand at the permanent marker/rubbing alcohol tie-dye and this is how my daughter's shirt came out. She helped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy, I am going to make more for our upcoming trip!!


Cute!  If it was easy I may have to try those with my kids this summer.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just wanted to make sure everyone remembered that its time to ship your gifts for Reeds Big Give!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And, there are still a few things needed for Gabby's Big Give!!!!
> 
> We are getting ready to leave for Camp Promise on Saturday morning!!!! I am so excited to see all the campers and introduce them to Tigger - I know that some are going to think that he is Zoey, and will call him Zoey and am trying to prepare myself for that....... I have very fond memories of bringing Zoey to camp!!


Happy Camping!  I hope Tigger has a wonderful time 



PrincessMickey said:


> So here's my latest projects. Maxi skirt #1 gave me so many problems. The fabric was horrible to work with and there a sparkly things in the stripes that shedded everywhere including in the machine. I din't think it looks right in the hips but I was so frustrated I really don't care anymore and didn't want to fix it so I will just wear a longer shirt to cover it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi skirt #2 was much easier to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I wasn't sure if I would fit it in but I barely finished this evening. A camera bag for me. My inspiration was the one hockeymomNH posted a few weeks ago. The pattern I used was for a small bag so I scaled it up but I think I made it a tad too big but it will work. It might even fit my laptop in it, I'll have to try when I get off the computer. If in does I will have to improvise a pocket but I'm sure I could do it. If not the laptop the Ipad will fit. Here's the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take pics of all the sashes I made for the bridesmaid dresses before I packed them up but will take pics at the wedding to show them off. If I don't have a chance to get on tomorrow have a great week and happy sewing!!


Both skirts look really nice.  I made one that style for Judy for Lisa's BG.  I really like the green fabric -- figures such a pretty fabric gave you fits!  It looks kind of big though -- I remember you being on the thin side.  Perhaps it's just the way it is on the hanger.  If it's too big for you you can send it my way -- I don't think I'm as thin as you so it might fit me perfectly 

The camera bag is great!  Someday I hope to be able to make one for myself, but I figure I should have a camera for it first.


----------



## Darragh

SallyfromDE said:


> I've seen Snow White veresions of the simply sweet. yellow skirt, navy top, and the staps are the one with the ruffle, used in blue and red stripe.



Look in my Pre-Tr.  I've got a portrait peasant that I made into a Snow White dress.


----------



## TinkNH

I posted a while ago about a dress causing me frustration....it was this tee shirt dress 





I finally got it finished...I had to do the skirt part 3 times before it worked right...and i removed a watermelon applique off the tee that left a hole...so I had to figure out the applique idea to cover it up without making me crazy

She was happy for 3 seconds..but is now crying because the elastic ont eh sleeves is touching her..so gotta run


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> Well, I've started on my next project: Tie Dye Mickey shirts! My dye shipped yesterday, I have the white shirts in the wash and I will start working on basting the Mickey head after they are done (I have 15 shirts to do so it's going to take a while!)
> 
> Sunshine



I'm also getting ready to do some tie-dye shirts. I plan to do all the tie dye and then applique one of the fab six on each shirt.



Disney52303 said:


> Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!
> 
> Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.
> 
> Leslie



Welcome! The outfit turned out cute! I have the brave fabric and plan to work something up for the movie as well.



zuzu310 said:


> Ok here are some photos of my latest creations! I plan on living in skirts when we go to Disney in September. I also plan on making a super fun sock monkey shirt to match my son's shorts. We'll see how it turns out. I will try to post some photos with these things on soon. Also I have a QUESTION: For anyone who makes elastic waisted skirts, do you straight stitch down a seam on each side of the elastic after it is all finished to prevent the elastic from turning? I do for my son's shorts but I like to adjust the ruffling of the fabric around my elastic on my skirts. I am afraid it would interfere with that but I guess I don't want to be fishing out turned around elastic either.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't seem to get this pic to turn the right way. Not sure why!



I like your fabrics - very pretty!



TinkNH said:


> I posted a while ago about a dress causing me frustration....it was this tee shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got it finished...I had to do the skirt part 3 times before it worked right...and i removed a watermelon applique off the tee that left a hole...so I had to figure out the applique idea to cover it up without making me crazy
> 
> She was happy for 3 seconds..but is now crying because the elastic ont eh sleeves is touching her..so gotta run



The dress is cute. What about covering the elastic with FOE (fold-over elastic). That stuff is really soft and you could essentially make a casing.

I'm almost done with a Minnie Mouse cheerleader outfit for DD to wear on our trip. She is really excited about this one because it combines two of her favorite things. LOL I hope to have pics to post later this afternoon.


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi everyone! I"ve been MIA for a couple of weeks....and there's WTMTQ now...I only read the last 6 pages or so...just saying hi! I've been offline a lot to get stuff done.

We are having another little girl in October!

My embroidery machine had to have the computer board replaced....which we did since I'm so bonded to my Bernina and couldn't replace it for the cost of the repair...plus all the software and embroidery cards that went with it.

And for Mother's Day/ Bday DH got me a new Honda Odysey....since we will have 3 in car seats, we traded in our Ford freesyle (crossover) that had major stalling issues.





A few things I've been sewing for the new baby...though they are not disney related.











I finished another smocked short set for DD3 but it's dirty and I havn't taken a pic yet :giggle:

Oh and I'm teaching myself to knit too! This is a baby sack.


----------



## Sandi S

Meshell2002 said:


> Oh and I'm teaching myself to knit too! This is a baby sack.



Congrats on the pink news! I'm sure she will love a snuggly soft baby sack. The diapers are turning out nice, too.

I just put the finishing touches on Cheer Minnie!













I used a McCall's pattern for the skirt and a Simplicity for the top - had to use a 5/6 for length and then take it in a TON for skinny butt. Gymnastics is removing what little baby fat she had.


----------



## ericalynn1979

Ladies (and gentlemen), has anyone attempted a Merida dress yet?  

My wonderful four-year-old (you may remember her from last year in her Rapunzel dress 





) 
has requested one and I'm at a loss!

I decided to wander back over into the vortex of endless ideas to see if anyone had come up with anything yet.


----------



## pyrxtc

ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies (and gentlemen), has anyone attempted a Merida dress yet?
> 
> My wonderful four-year-old (you may remember her from last year in her Rapunzel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> has requested one and I'm at a loss!
> 
> I decided to wander back over into the vortex of endless ideas to see if anyone had come up with anything yet.



I like your dress in the pic.

I am thinking hard about doing one. I took pictures of the one at the DisneyStore so I could try to copy it. I took pics of both dresses to get all the details.

My next project will be a princess dress I think. I bought some Chintz (soft like cotton but really shimmery and reflects light nicely) in light pink, dark pink, and purple lavender. I was thinking about doing a cotton princess dress and when I saw this fabric I knew it would be the perfect compromise between silky and plain cotton. I had never seen this fabric before and the colors are so girly. I really wanted red, green, and blue but this was all Hobby lobby had in the fabric and I was told they hardly ever got it in. I bought 2 yards of each color and went back the next day and got 2 more yards of the dark pink and purple because the light was already sold out.

I have enough to do Aurora and Rapunzel maybe. I just need the trim for each and I might have that.

Shiny like this


----------



## Costumesaremylife

smile5sunshine said:


> I'm not MaeB but I do know that fabric can be found at Hobby Lobby. The selvedge to the piece I have says "Brother Sister Design Studio- B24-R-P07"  For the argyle print, it says "Brother Sister Design Studio B24-R-P14".  I don't have the polka dot fabric though, so I don't know what that one would be called.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks!   Now if only I had a Hobby Lobby nearby. I'll do some research.


----------



## Mom in Heels

Yikes - its been ages since I've been on the DIS and there are so many pages in here that it will take me DAYS to catch up! 

I put away the costume sewing for a while to get back to quilting, but I found this bottle green fabric a week ago that was PERFECT for a mermaid tail, so I had to get to work!  Here are the results and I'm loving them!!




Ariel Costume 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr




Ariel Costume Detail by S & J Harrison, on Flickr

Yes, I'm obsessive and hand-embroidered a bellybutton on there.  I think its just so cute though!




Ariel at play 2 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr




Ariel at play 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr

She just couldn't wait to play in it - what I like to see :


----------



## Colleen27

ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies (and gentlemen), has anyone attempted a Merida dress yet?



I haven't seen one yet, but I'll be watching... With a red-headed, curly-haired little princess of my own I have a feeling a Merida dress is in my future, either for a Halloween costume or a trip.


----------



## pyrxtc

Mom in Heels said:


> Yikes - its been ages since I've been on the DIS and there are so many pages in here that it will take me DAYS to catch up!
> I put away the costume sewing for a while to get back to quilting, but I found this bottle green fabric a week ago that was PERFECT for a mermaid tail, so I had to get to work!  Here are the results and I'm loving them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm obsessive and hand-embroidered a bellybutton on there.  I think its just so cute though!
> She just couldn't wait to play in it - what I like to see :



Love the green fabric. really perfect for that. Where did you get it please?

Also, I love the dress. She looks adorable in it.


----------



## dianemom2

PrincessMickey said:


> Maxi skirt #2 was much easier to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


I think that both skirts look great.  Sorry that the green one gave you fits.  I love the camera bag.  Some day I am going to make one for myself but I'll have to get a nicer camera to put into it.  I have a point and shoot camera with the bigger lens (the one that zooms in to 26x) but I don't have an SLR yet.  I can't wait to see your sashes.



TinkNH said:


> I posted a while ago about a dress causing me frustration....it was this tee shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was happy for 3 seconds..but is now crying because the elastic ont eh sleeves is touching her..so gotta run


The dress turned out cute.  I'd suggest just cutting the sleeves shorter and getting rid of the elastic.  Since they are t-shirt material, it won't unravel or fray.  It will give it a shabby chic look and your daughter won't have the dreaded elastic bothering her.  

You might want to consider saving up for a serger. Then you can make your own t-shirt dresses and tops for your daughter.  When you do your own, you can give them a modern look by sewing them with the seams on the outside, away from her sensitive skin.  And you can do lettuce edging on the sleeves and the hem.  T-shirt dresses take absolutely no time at all to whip up.  I have a ModKids pattern that I can finish in about 1/2 an hour (not including cutting).

Here is a picture of the Mickey dress that I made with the seams on the outside:





I think that would work great for your daughter.  I am sure she likes the softness of the t-shirt fabric.



Meshell2002 said:


> H
> We are having another little girl in October!
> 
> 
> 
> A few things I've been sewing for the new baby...though they are not disney related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm teaching myself to knit too! This is a baby sack.


Congratulations on expecting a little girl and on the wonderful new van.  I've loved having a minivan.  I got my first one when we were expecting my second daughter.  I had a compact car and I knew we couldn't fit two baby seats in the back plus a double stroller in the trunk and have room for anything else in that tiny car.  I'm glad you were able to get your sewing machine fixed.  Which Bernina do you have?  I am just starting to think about upgrading my embroidery machine.  I just love my Ellageo but it is getting a lot of stitches on it now and I'd like to have a plan in place for replacing it one day.  Your diapers and baby sack are adorable.  My younger dd likes to knit.  She taught herself with some Youtube videos and then a little help from grandma.



Sandi S said:


> I just put the finishing touches on Cheer Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a McCall's pattern for the skirt and a Simplicity for the top - had to use a 5/6 for length and then take it in a TON for skinny butt. Gymnastics is removing what little baby fat she had.


That's so cute!  I love how it turned out.  Taking in the skirt must have required some math to make the pleats work out correctly.  I love the colors!



ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies (and gentlemen), has anyone attempted a Merida dress yet?


I did a Simply Sweet with a Merida design on the top but I haven't really thought about a Merida dress.  You could probably get a portrait peasant dress to work by adding some gold trim at the neckline and a gold sash at the waist.  Then I think it would look like this:
http://www.disneystore.com/brave-toddler-brave-merida-doll-16-h/mp/1304819/1010606/



Mom in Heels said:


> Ariel Costume 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr


That's adorable!  I love the print that you found for the tail!  And the tulle around the bottom is great!  The whole thing turned out so well.


This is what I made today.  I am pretty happy with it but the only thing that wasn't great was that I place the top flower on the bodice a tiny bit too high and the edge ended up under the casing for the neckline.  I don't really care because it is just a dress for my niece to wear to kindergarten in the fall.


----------



## McDuck

re: Merida costume...I'm planning on this for DD's Halloween costume and I'm leaning toward a McCall's historical Medieval costume tweaked to look like the blue formal gown. Simplicity has a few options that could be tweaked to emulate her everyday gown.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> I posted a while ago about a dress causing me frustration....it was this tee shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got it finished...I had to do the skirt part 3 times before it worked right...and i removed a watermelon applique off the tee that left a hole...so I had to figure out the applique idea to cover it up without making me crazy
> 
> She was happy for 3 seconds..but is now crying because the elastic ont eh sleeves is touching her..so gotta run


The dress turned out to be adorable.  I'm sorry the elastic is bothering your dd -- I can tell it's not one bit tight.  Do you think you could add a fabric casing over the back so no elastic touches her skin?



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! I"ve been MIA for a couple of weeks....and there's WTMTQ now...I only read the last 6 pages or so...just saying hi! I've been offline a lot to get stuff done.
> 
> We are having another little girl in October!
> 
> My embroidery machine had to have the computer board replaced....which we did since I'm so bonded to my Bernina and couldn't replace it for the cost of the repair...plus all the software and embroidery cards that went with it.
> 
> And for Mother's Day/ Bday DH got me a new Honda Odysey....since we will have 3 in car seats, we traded in our Ford freesyle (crossover) that had major stalling issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things I've been sewing for the new baby...though they are not disney related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished another smocked short set for DD3 but it's dirty and I havn't taken a pic yet :giggle:
> 
> Oh and I'm teaching myself to knit too! This is a baby sack.


Yay on the news of another little girl!  Big brother will have two little sweeties to watch over now  

 I love your b-day present!  I would love one for myself, but small and cheap is our theme currently -- Honda is always my #1 choice though.  I had an Acura that just wouldn't die -- it ran beautifully til we traded it in on an Insight.

I love the diapers and the baby sack.  Are you a self taught knitter?  It's something I'd like to learn (some day -- when I'm old and gray -- oh wait, I am old and gray when my hair color fades).


Sandi S said:


> Congrats on the pink news! I'm sure she will love a snuggly soft baby sack. The diapers are turning out nice, too.
> 
> I just put the finishing touches on Cheer Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a McCall's pattern for the skirt and a Simplicity for the top - had to use a 5/6 for length and then take it in a TON for skinny butt. Gymnastics is removing what little baby fat she had.


Your dd has to be in heaven!  It turned out so cute!  I can tell she is enjoying her new outfit.



Mom in Heels said:


> Yikes - its been ages since I've been on the DIS and there are so many pages in here that it will take me DAYS to catch up!
> 
> I put away the costume sewing for a while to get back to quilting, but I found this bottle green fabric a week ago that was PERFECT for a mermaid tail, so I had to get to work!  Here are the results and I'm loving them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Costume 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> Yes, I'm obsessive and hand-embroidered a bellybutton on there.  I think its just so cute though!
> 
> [
> 
> She just couldn't wait to play in it - what I like to see :


That is perfect fabric and I love the touch of the belly-button!  You're one smart cookie to think of adding that!



dianemom2 said:


> I
> 
> 
> This is what I made today.  I am pretty happy with it but the only thing that wasn't great was that I place the top flower on the bodice a tiny bit too high and the edge ended up under the casing for the neckline.  I don't really care because it is just a dress for my niece to wear to kindergarten in the fall.


Hmm, I have a feeling your company is gone for you to whip that gorgeous outfit up today.  I really, really like it -- great fabric, great colors, great design!  I presume you digitized the flowers to match that on the fabric.  I never really wanted the stress of learning to digitize (nor the expense of the programs) but that dress may make me reconsider -- it would be fun to match designs with fabrics like that.  It really looks professional that way.


----------



## pyrxtc

Trying to figure out why the Disney Merida costumes are so decorative when the clothing she wears in the movie is very plain. Specifically the green dress. 

Disney's costume






and the movie dress






I'm also noticing that in WDW Merida has a really decorated outfit on also. It is decorated quite different than both other dresses though. She has plaid on her belt.


----------



## Sandi S

Mom in Heels said:


> Yikes - its been ages since I've been on the DIS and there are so many pages in here that it will take me DAYS to catch up!
> 
> I put away the costume sewing for a while to get back to quilting, but I found this bottle green fabric a week ago that was PERFECT for a mermaid tail, so I had to get to work!  Here are the results and I'm loving them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Costume 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Costume Detail by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> Yes, I'm obsessive and hand-embroidered a bellybutton on there.  I think its just so cute though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel at play 2 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel at play 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> She just couldn't wait to play in it - what I like to see :





pyrxtc said:


> Trying to figure out why the Disney Merida costumes are so decorative when the clothing she wears in the movie is very plain. Specifically the green dress.
> 
> Disney's costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the movie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also noticing that in WDW Merida has a really decorated outfit on also. It is decorated quite different than both other dresses though. She has plaid on her belt.




Little girls like bling...just my guess!


----------



## teresajoy

pyrxtc said:


> I would do a yellow skirt, royal blue top and blue straps with red rick rack as stripes on them instead of trimming them.
> 
> This is right on the site.



This made me smile.   Arminda walked by while it was up and said, "Awww, I was so little!"  



miprender said:


> Drum Roll please..here are the last of my pictures
> 
> Breakfast at 1900 PF (my shirt is actually for last year though)



Everything looks great!!! I love the Alice ones!



Teamtori said:


> Wow! I love all of these! You did such a great job!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I will watch today!!!
> 
> Oh and I didn't quote it by 2K for the dental surgery...EEK!!!!
> 
> So last night I tried to finish the stuff for Reed's big give. I think I got over tired and flustered because I was nervous about sewing for someone else. I totally ruined Aziza's shorts and had to make her new ones this morning. But then it gave me the chance to add some blue to it to match her shirt.
> 
> The pants are made out of flannel..here are their PJS! (Thank you HeatherSue for the Mickey/Minnie heads!)




CUTE!!!! 



Disney52303 said:


> Hello all!  This is my very first post on Disboutiquers.  I have lurked for quite a while and have recently gotten involved in the BG's, love it!  We love Disney customs of any variety!
> 
> Here's my first pic, a Brave outfit for DD to wear next week (it's a little big so she'll have it for our Magic cruise in August and likely for WDW in '13).  I made a matching shirt for DS, which is in the wash. Sorry for the slightly blurry photo, taken with my iPad.
> 
> Leslie



I love this set! Absolutely adorable! 



zuzu310 said:


> Ok here are some photos of my latest creations! I plan on living in skirts when we go to Disney in September. I also plan on making a super fun sock monkey shirt to match my son's shorts. We'll see how it turns out. I will try to post some photos with these things on soon. Also I have a QUESTION: For anyone who makes elastic waisted skirts, do you straight stitch down a seam on each side of the elastic after it is all finished to prevent the elastic from turning? I do for my son's shorts but I like to adjust the ruffling of the fabric around my elastic on my skirts. I am afraid it would interfere with that but I guess I don't want to be fishing out turned around elastic either.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry can't seem to get this pic to turn the right way. Not sure why!



I love skirts, and these are great!!! I love skirts. 



Yoshiandi said:


> Tried my hand at the permanent marker/rubbing alcohol tie-dye and this is how my daughter's shirt came out. She helped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy, I am going to make more for our upcoming trip!!



Very cue!




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just wanted to make sure everyone remembered that its time to ship your gifts for Reeds Big Give!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And, there are still a few things needed for Gabby's Big Give!!!!
> 
> We are getting ready to leave for Camp Promise on Saturday morning!!!! I am so excited to see all the campers and introduce them to Tigger - I know that some are going to think that he is Zoey, and will call him Zoey and am trying to prepare myself for that....... I have very fond memories of bringing Zoey to camp!!



((((HUGS)))))) Have a wonderful time Wendy, we will be thinking of you. 



PrincessMickey said:


> Back
> I forgot to take pics of all the sashes I made for the bridesmaid dresses before I packed them up but will take pics at the wedding to show them off. If I don't have a chance to get on tomorrow have a great week and happy sewing!!



The skirts look great 



TinkNH said:


> I posted a while ago about a dress causing me frustration....it was this tee shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got it finished...I had to do the skirt part 3 times before it worked right...and i removed a watermelon applique off the tee that left a hole...so I had to figure out the applique idea to cover it up without making me crazy
> 
> She was happy for 3 seconds..but is now crying because the elastic ont eh sleeves is touching her..so gotta run



Your daughter is so cute! The dress turned out really nice. 



Sandi S said:


> Congrats on the pink news! I'm sure she will love a snuggly soft baby sack. The diapers are turning out nice, too.
> 
> I just put the finishing touches on Cheer Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a McCall's pattern for the skirt and a Simplicity for the top - had to use a 5/6 for length and then take it in a TON for skinny butt. Gymnastics is removing what little baby fat she had.


So adorable!




Mom in Heels said:


> Yikes - its been ages since I've been on the DIS and there are so many pages in here that it will take me DAYS to catch up!
> 
> I put away the costume sewing for a while to get back to quilting, but I found this bottle green fabric a week ago that was PERFECT for a mermaid tail, so I had to get to work!  Here are the results and I'm loving them!!
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel at play 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> She just couldn't wait to play in it - what I like to see :



How cute!




Sandi S said:


> Little girls like bling...just my guess!



That was my guess too.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Hmm, I have a feeling your company is gone for you to whip that gorgeous outfit up today.  I really, really like it -- great fabric, great colors, great design!  I presume you digitized the flowers to match that on the fabric.  I never really wanted the stress of learning to digitize (nor the expense of the programs) but that dress may make me reconsider -- it would be fun to match designs with fabrics like that.  It really looks professional that way.


I actually didn't have to digitize the flowers myself.  I had actually bought a flower pack a couple of years ago and the flowers were just perfect for this dress.  I had forgotten that I had them and I found the designs when I was looking for something else.  It is funny how that works out sometimes.  I am currently digitizing a few other designs to go with fabric that I recently bought.  Yes, our company left on Sunday evening so I had time to sew during the day on Monday.  My girls are volunteering at the Girl Scout camp again so the house was quiet during the day.  I don't know that I am going to get anything done today because I have a ton of errands to do but we'll see.  I did  trace the insa skirt pattern.  I'd like to get that cut out.




pyrxtc said:


> Trying to figure out why the Disney Merida costumes are so decorative when the clothing she wears in the movie is very plain. Specifically the green dress.
> 
> Disney's costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the movie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also noticing that in WDW Merida has a really decorated outfit on also. It is decorated quite different than both other dresses though. She has plaid on her belt.


I agree with Sandi.  It is because little girls like bling.  If the costume isn't glittery, they won't beg their parents to buy it.


----------



## cajunfan

What is interesting is the Merida dresses (there are two) are so not "blingy" compared to the other costumes in the store. The dark dress has some glitter designs on the bottom of it but not too much...now the accessories...they are bling! (crown, sandals, jewelry...)

Lynn


----------



## ericalynn1979

cajunfan said:


> What is interesting is the Merida dresses (there are two) are so not "blingy" compared to the other costumes in the store. The dark dress has some glitter designs on the bottom of it but not too much...now the accessories...they are bling! (crown, sandals, jewelry...)
> 
> Lynn



My DD isn't a fan of the Disney Store costumes, she thinks they're too scratchy, but she does LOVE the glitter and bling.  I was thinking about doing something with a Simply Sweet, since I'm familiar with the pattern, similar to the lighter blue dress.  I think I'm going to piece it with "gold" for a top border and straps, then adjust the skirt so it's not so full with a "gold" stripe on the bottom.  That should be enough to make DD happy.  I may look for some celtic designs to embroider along the bottom just to dress it up a little.


----------



## cogero

ericalynn1979 said:


> My DD isn't a fan of the Disney Store costumes, she thinks they're too scratchy, but she does LOVE the glitter and bling.  I was thinking about doing something with a Simply Sweet, since I'm familiar with the pattern, similar to the lighter blue dress.  I think I'm going to piece it with "gold" for a top border and straps, then adjust the skirt so it's not so full with a "gold" stripe on the bottom.  That should be enough to make DD happy.  I may look for some celtic designs to embroider along the bottom just to dress it up a little.



this sounds lovely. I hope you will post a picture.


----------



## Disney52303

I need to practice this multi-quote thing!

Mominheels  LOVE the mermaid dress!!!

Sandi  My dd flipped over that cheerleading outfit

Pxrxtc  They need to Princess-fy it is all I can think lol


So update on my machine.  I took it apart twice again last night to check for burrs, knicks, etc.  Cleaned it again (though it was clean).  It sarted to sort of work but then the bobbin got tangled and I got a check upper thread message... then the safety check started again argh.  So I brought it in during my morning break.  The guy looked at it for <1 minute and told me I need a new bobbin case because the needle got it.  That's why he's the expert I guess.  So he ordered it and I should be good to go in a few days.  I was making a Minnie Tink applique to attach to a small tote bag - planning on making bag for FE gifts as we have a fairly small group.

So now I can prioritize sewing other stuff.  I have Mad Hatter fabric to make  a shirt for DH (already made a dress for DD and shirt for DS), rouched panels (1 yeard each) to make two swing tops for DD (huge score at a tag sale for $1 each), as well as a few other small things.


----------



## smile5sunshine

dianemom2 said:


> This is what I made today.  I am pretty happy with it but the only thing that wasn't great was that I place the top flower on the bodice a tiny bit too high and the edge ended up under the casing for the neckline.  I don't really care because it is just a dress for my niece to wear to kindergarten in the fall.



Very cute. I'm sure your niece will enjoy wearing it in the fall. 



pyrxtc said:


> Trying to figure out why the Disney Merida costumes are so decorative when the clothing she wears in the movie is very plain. Specifically the green dress.
> 
> 
> I'm also noticing that in WDW Merida has a really decorated outfit on also. It is decorated quite different than both other dresses though. She has plaid on her belt.



without seeing the movie yet, it's hard to say. I'm sort of wondering if there is a scene in it (like a coronation or something like that) where she wears the much fancier dress. Otherwise, I agree with everyone else: glitter sells!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Just wanted to make sure everyone remembered that its time to ship your gifts for Reeds Big Give!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And, there are still a few things needed for Gabby's Big Give!!!!
> 
> We are getting ready to leave for Camp Promise on Saturday morning!!!! I am so excited to see all the campers and introduce them to Tigger - I know that some are going to think that he is Zoey, and will call him Zoey and am trying to prepare myself for that....... I have very fond memories of bringing Zoey to camp!!



Hope you and Tigger are having fun! I know it's hard to go without Zoey- HUGS!



PrincessMickey said:


> So here's my latest projects. Maxi skirt #1 gave me so many problems. The fabric was horrible to work with and there a sparkly things in the stripes that shedded everywhere including in the machine. I din't think it looks right in the hips but I was so frustrated I really don't care anymore and didn't want to fix it so I will just wear a longer shirt to cover it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxi skirt #2 was much easier to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up I wasn't sure if I would fit it in but I barely finished this evening. A camera bag for me. My inspiration was the one hockeymomNH posted a few weeks ago. The pattern I used was for a small bag so I scaled it up but I think I made it a tad too big but it will work. It might even fit my laptop in it, I'll have to try when I get off the computer. If in does I will have to improvise a pocket but I'm sure I could do it. If not the laptop the Ipad will fit. Here's the front.



The skirts look great! Love that you sewed for yourself. Great job on the camera bag. 



VBAndrea said:


> I think there is someway to reset the machine to get rid of an error message but I'm not sure how -- did you try unplugging it?  I hope it's something very minor.  Mine worked great on a fill design I just did the other day so I'm hopeful I can it to linger on without a visit to the spa.  I don't have the $$ for that!  Good luck and keep us posted.



Oh good! I'm so glad to hear that your machine started behaving again. I was going to be really bummed if you were going to have to take it out of commission for a while. 



TinkNH said:


> I posted a while ago about a dress causing me frustration....it was this tee shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got it finished...I had to do the skirt part 3 times before it worked right...and i removed a watermelon applique off the tee that left a hole...so I had to figure out the applique idea to cover it up without making me crazy
> 
> She was happy for 3 seconds..but is now crying because the elastic ont eh sleeves is touching her..so gotta run



Drat that she doesn't like it because that came out adorable!  



Sandi S said:


> I'm also getting ready to do some tie-dye shirts. I plan to do all the tie dye and then applique one of the fab six on each shirt.





Sandi S said:


> Congrats on the pink news! I'm sure she will love a snuggly soft baby sack. The diapers are turning out nice, too.
> 
> I just put the finishing touches on Cheer Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a McCall's pattern for the skirt and a Simplicity for the top - had to use a 5/6 for length and then take it in a TON for skinny butt. Gymnastics is removing what little baby fat she had.



Man, I sort of wished that I was able to easily embroider on the tie dye shirts! Would have saved me a TON of time. I was stuck in basting H-E-Double Hockey Sticks trying to get the Mickey head basted on all 15 shirts!  

LOVE the Minnie cheer set! And I love the action pics of her on the trampoline!





Meshell2002 said:


> Hi everyone! I"ve been MIA for a couple of weeks....and there's WTMTQ now...I only read the last 6 pages or so...just saying hi! I've been offline a lot to get stuff done.
> 
> We are having another little girl in October!
> 
> My embroidery machine had to have the computer board replaced....which we did since I'm so bonded to my Bernina and couldn't replace it for the cost of the repair...plus all the software and embroidery cards that went with it.
> 
> And for Mother's Day/ Bday DH got me a new Honda Odysey....since we will have 3 in car seats, we traded in our Ford freesyle (crossover) that had major stalling issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things I've been sewing for the new baby...though they are not disney related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished another smocked short set for DD3 but it's dirty and I havn't taken a pic yet :giggle:
> 
> Oh and I'm teaching myself to knit too! This is a baby sack.



CONGRATS on the new princess!  YAY for the swagger wagon! LOVE the cloth diapers (aren't the itty bitty ones the best! They are so cute!) I am jealous that you have taught yourself to knit. I can only crochet, so I had several woolies that way, but I think someday I will try to learn to knit as well. 




ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies (and gentlemen), has anyone attempted a Merida dress yet?
> 
> My wonderful four-year-old (you may remember her from last year in her Rapunzel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> has requested one and I'm at a loss!
> 
> I decided to wander back over into the vortex of endless ideas to see if anyone had come up with anything yet.



I liked the idea you came up with (sorry, I grabbed the wrong quote). I think adding some celtic appliques along the bottom would really make it special.



pyrxtc said:


> My next project will be a princess dress I think. I bought some Chintz (soft like cotton but really shimmery and reflects light nicely) in light pink, dark pink, and purple lavender. I was thinking about doing a cotton princess dress and when I saw this fabric I knew it would be the perfect compromise between silky and plain cotton. I had never seen this fabric before and the colors are so girly. I really wanted red, green, and blue but this was all Hobby lobby had in the fabric and I was told they hardly ever got it in. I bought 2 yards of each color and went back the next day and got 2 more yards of the dark pink and purple because the light was already sold out.
> 
> I have enough to do Aurora and Rapunzel maybe. I just need the trim for each and I might have that.
> 
> Shiny like this



That fabric looks nice. I can't wait to see the dresses you make with it.



Mom in Heels said:


> Yikes - its been ages since I've been on the DIS and there are so many pages in here that it will take me DAYS to catch up!
> 
> I put away the costume sewing for a while to get back to quilting, but I found this bottle green fabric a week ago that was PERFECT for a mermaid tail, so I had to get to work!  Here are the results and I'm loving them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Costume 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr



You're right, that IS the perfect fabric for a mermaid tail! LOVE the belly button detail you added. 



miprender said:


> Love the links.
> As for Photobucket they use to have an easy collage feature but decided to upgrade it and now it is almost impossible to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.... and safe travels to you. I still have to pack but atleast I still have a few days to do so.



TWO MORE DAYS!!! TWO MORE DAYS!!!



Disney52303 said:


> ARGH, I was reading back a few pages on those who have had troubles with their embroidery machines, thanking my lucky stars I have never had a major issues (lol to me).  Ugh, I need to take it in. I was using it today with no issues and suddenly the actual hoop started to jiggle and move up and down and I heard a loud crunch... the actual needle got pulled somehow and literally pierced the plastic bobbin case. There is something majorly bent I think because it won't work at all now, I keep getting a safety check error and I can tell it's all out of whack      I took it totally apart and am not sure what, but I know it's messed up.
> 
> There is a repair shop near my work that opens on Tuesday (bummed they are closed on Mondays).  Cross your fingers it's fixable.  It's slightly older (brother ES350) but I am not looking to replace or upgrade right now, I do not want to shell out $$$ for a new machine.  Aaaaahhhhhh!!!
> 
> I can't even go downstairs to sew right now I am so sad!!!



Oh no! I hope that you figured out what was wrong with your machine and it is working again. 



Yoshiandi said:


> Tried my hand at the permanent marker/rubbing alcohol tie-dye and this is how my daughter's shirt came out. She helped!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so easy, I am going to make more for our upcoming trip!!



That turned out really cute! Love that your DD was able to help and it looks great paired with that tutu. 



I am DONE basting those Mickey heads on the shirts so now I need to get to dying! I have too many shirts to do all at once, so I'm going to break them up into two groups (boys and girls since they are going to be different colors anyway). Everyone send me your good tie-dyeing vibes so these come out NICE. I would hate to have put so much money and work into these for them to be one big flop. thanks!

sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

Disney52303 said:


> I need to practice this multi-quote thing!
> 
> Mominheels  LOVE the mermaid dress!!!
> 
> Sandi  My dd flipped over that cheerleading outfit
> 
> Pxrxtc  They need to Princess-fy it is all I can think lol
> 
> 
> So update on my machine.  I took it apart twice again last night to check for burrs, knicks, etc.  Cleaned it again (though it was clean).  It sarted to sort of work but then the bobbin got tangled and I got a check upper thread message... then the safety check started again argh.  So I brought it in during my morning break.  The guy looked at it for <1 minute and told me I need a new bobbin case because the needle got it.  That's why he's the expert I guess.  So he ordered it and I should be good to go in a few days.  I was making a Minnie Tink applique to attach to a small tote bag - planning on making bag for FE gifts as we have a fairly small group.
> 
> So now I can prioritize sewing other stuff.  I have Mad Hatter fabric to make  a shirt for DH (already made a dress for DD and shirt for DS), rouched panels (1 yeard each) to make two swing tops for DD (huge score at a tag sale for $1 each), as well as a few other small things.



Hey, you snuck in on me! glad you are getting your machine squared away. you MUST post a pic of the Mad Hatter Fabric. Can't wait to see the other things you will be working on!

Sunshine


----------



## Mom in Heels

pyrxtc said:


> Love the green fabric. really perfect for that. Where did you get it please?
> 
> Also, I love the dress. She looks adorable in it.



Thanks!   I got it at my local quilt store in Kingston, NH - the selvage edge reads: "Tidings of Great Joy - the art of J. Wecker Frisch for Quilting Treasures".  Yikes - that's a lot longer name than most fabrics, but I hope you can find it!  :


----------



## tricia

ericalynn1979 said:


> My DD isn't a fan of the Disney Store costumes, she thinks they're too scratchy, but she does LOVE the glitter and bling.  I was thinking about doing something with a Simply Sweet, since I'm familiar with the pattern, similar to the lighter blue dress.  I think I'm going to piece it with "gold" for a top border and straps, then adjust the skirt so it's not so full with a "gold" stripe on the bottom.  That should be enough to make DD happy.  I may look for some celtic designs to embroider along the bottom just to dress it up a little.



Are you on Facebook?  Cause one of our old Disboutiquers posted one recently.  Pretty much what you plan to do.  Not sure if I can link for you if you are not on facebook tho.


----------



## nowellsl

tricia said:


> Are you on Facebook?  Cause one of our old Disboutiquers posted one recently.  Pretty much what you plan to do.  Not sure if I can link for you if you are not on facebook tho.



There was a Brave dress on the Mainstreet Lauch a couple of weeks ago.  I can't look now, but it's probably still on their Facebook page.


----------



## tricia

nowellsl said:


> There was a Brave dress on the Mainstreet Lauch a couple of weeks ago.  I can't look now, but it's probably still on their Facebook page.




That's the one I was thinking of.  And it is still up on the page.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cajunfan said:


> What is interesting is the Merida dresses (there are two) are so not "blingy" compared to the other costumes in the store. The dark dress has some glitter designs on the bottom of it but not too much...now the accessories...they are bling! (crown, sandals, jewelry...)
> 
> Lynn



My Kids Drawers has one on facebook.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello ladies,  I am just posting a little reminder to those who signed up for our "Hugs from Megan" Haiti blanket project that I am able to take the blanket at any time now........we will be out of town August 2 -20 so please do not ship during those days as I'm afraid the PO will lose the boxes...I would love to have everything here no later than Sept 15 so I can start shipping them out!


thank you again for all your kindness in helping make our project a HUGE success


----------



## NiniMorris

Well...evefr since the little issue I had lately with Disboards...I can't seem to quote anymore.  I am assuming it will come back in time!


As to the differences between the movie outfits and the way Disney decides to portray them in the parks....Ariel's dress....I missed it completely in the movie.  Tiana's green dress...about two seconds.  Lately, Disney seems to have a formula for the dresses and the Princesses.  Each color can only be used once in the parks!  (exception seems to be Alice and Provencal Belle) While the dresses may be similar, there has to be discerning differences.  

I think this may have something to do with the differences in Meirida (which I can now say without getting it wrong but still can't spell it).  There is already something similar, so they needed the bling to make it more regal!


I like it better when they were truer to the movie...like Snow White; than now...Tiana and Ariel and Rapunzel.

Whatever the reasons...I like the plainer version better....


Nini


----------



## Pocahontis

Wow, its been awhile since I have been on here. Hi again everyone!!!

My family and I enjoyed our 1st ever visit to DW. It was amazing!!! 
Not to mention I actually ran into a DisBoutiquer at Downtown Disney. I didn't catch her name actually we didn't say much because I was in 1st timer awe mode. Sorry who ever you are. As soon as I can figure out how to upload pics I will share with all of you the super awesome outfits I made for my kiddos. 

Oh, and Thanks to those of you that helped me with sewing tips since I am still a novice.


----------



## pyrxtc

Mom in Heels said:


> Thanks!   I got it at my local quilt store in Kingston, NH - the selvage edge reads: "Tidings of Great Joy - the art of J. Wecker Frisch for Quilting Treasures".  Yikes - that's a lot longer name than most fabrics, but I hope you can find it!  :



Kingston is an easy place to hit for me. I might have to do that in the next few weeks. Thanks !!!


----------



## erinmomof2

I am really hoping someone here can help me.  I have a very basic Brother sewing machine, and up until know it has always worked fine.  Well now I'm in the middle of a project and something is wrong with it.  The bobbin ran out of thread, so I rewound it and rethread everything.  Now whenever I try to stitch (just doing a straight stitch) it makes a weird bumping sound then it sounds normal and seems like it's going okay but it's not sewing anything.  The needle is threaded, the bobbin thread is there, but it's not making any stitches.  I've taken the bobbin out and threaded the machine about 10 times, I've also tried the machine with a different bobbin that I know worked just fine before.  Does anyone have any ideas of how I could fix this?  I doubt it's worth taking the machine in to be serviced since the machine was probably about $60 new.  Thanks so much!


----------



## TinkNH

Mom in Heels said:


> Thanks!   I got it at my local quilt store in Kingston, NH - the selvage edge reads: "Tidings of Great Joy - the art of J. Wecker Frisch for Quilting Treasures".  Yikes - that's a lot longer name than most fabrics, but I hope you can find it!  :





pyrxtc said:


> Kingston is an easy place to hit for me. I might have to do that in the next few weeks. Thanks !!!




Kingston is right up the road from me too   Where are you guys? I am in Atkinson


----------



## pyrxtc

Mom in Heels said:


> Thanks!   I got it at my local quilt store in Kingston, NH - the selvage edge reads: "Tidings of Great Joy - the art of J. Wecker Frisch for Quilting Treasures".  Yikes - that's a lot longer name than most fabrics, but I hope you can find it!  :





TinkNH said:


> Kingston is right up the road from me too   Where are you guys? I am in Atkinson



I am in Newbury, NH but will be spending half my summer between my house, the beaches on the coast (ocean) and my parents house in Georgetown, MA.


----------



## cajunfan

ericalynn1979 said:


> My DD isn't a fan of the Disney Store costumes, she thinks they're too scratchy, but she does LOVE the glitter and bling.  I was thinking about doing something with a Simply Sweet, since I'm familiar with the pattern, similar to the lighter blue dress.  I think I'm going to piece it with "gold" for a top border and straps, then adjust the skirt so it's not so full with a "gold" stripe on the bottom.  That should be enough to make DD happy.  I may look for some celtic designs to embroider along the bottom just to dress it up a little.



We hear that a lot at the store! Although the light blue one feels like a totally different kind of material than what they normally use. Neither have tulle if I am remembering correctly (the dark blue may have a little). I was just really surprised by the material in them.

Your version sounds wonderful! Would love to see a picture when you are finished!

Lynn


----------



## Disneymom1218

erinmomof2 said:


> I am really hoping someone here can help me.  I have a very basic Brother sewing machine, and up until know it has always worked fine.  Well now I'm in the middle of a project and something is wrong with it.  The bobbin ran out of thread, so I rewound it and rethread everything.  Now whenever I try to stitch (just doing a straight stitch) it makes a weird bumping sound then it sounds normal and seems like it's going okay but it's not sewing anything.  The needle is threaded, the bobbin thread is there, but it's not making any stitches.  I've taken the bobbin out and threaded the machine about 10 times, I've also tried the machine with a different bobbin that I know worked just fine before.  Does anyone have any ideas of how I could fix this?  I doubt it's worth taking the machine in to be serviced since the machine was probably about $60 new.  Thanks so much!


Make sure the the bobbin is in the case the right way. Meaning make sure the thread is headed in the right direction and not the opposite direction adding more tension to the machine. Mine will do that and I have the very basic brother sewing machine sold at Walmart. I have learned to check it every time before putting it back in.


----------



## VBAndrea

erinmomof2 said:


> I am really hoping someone here can help me.  I have a very basic Brother sewing machine, and up until know it has always worked fine.  Well now I'm in the middle of a project and something is wrong with it.  The bobbin ran out of thread, so I rewound it and rethread everything.  Now whenever I try to stitch (just doing a straight stitch) it makes a weird bumping sound then it sounds normal and seems like it's going okay but it's not sewing anything.  The needle is threaded, the bobbin thread is there, but it's not making any stitches.  I've taken the bobbin out and threaded the machine about 10 times, I've also tried the machine with a different bobbin that I know worked just fine before.  Does anyone have any ideas of how I could fix this?  I doubt it's worth taking the machine in to be serviced since the machine was probably about $60 new.  Thanks so much!



Change your needle and also clean out the bobbin area very, very well.


----------



## miprender

Sorry for the drive by post.... everything  posted recently is just awesome

Meshelle... congrats on the new car and all the cute dresses you can keep sewing.



smile5sunshine said:


> V
> 
> 
> TWO MORE DAYS!!! TWO MORE DAYS!!!
> 
> sunshine



 We can't wait!



mommy2mrb said:


> Hello ladies,  I am just posting a little reminder to those who signed up for our "Hugs from Megan" Haiti blanket project that I am able to take the blanket at any time now........we will be out of town August 2 -20 so please do not ship during those days as I'm afraid the PO will lose the boxes...I would love to have everything here no later than Sept 15 so I can start shipping them out!
> 
> 
> thank you again for all your kindness in helping make our project a HUGE success



Lisa... I need you to remind everyone again because I know I keep forgetting to get some fleece.



TinkNH said:


> Kingston is right up the road from me too   Where are you guys? I am in Atkinson



My favorite fabric store is the Walmart in North Conway. I just love their fabric department and try to hit it everytime we are up there.


----------



## mommy2mrb

miprender said:


> Lisa... I need you to remind everyone again because I know I keep forgetting to get some fleece.



I will post reminders every couple of weeks 

in case I don't see you around, have a magical trip!  hope to see some photos of all your customs in action!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

The Walmart in Tilton, NH has a HUGE fabric department. Can't wait to need fabric and go back there.


----------



## smile5sunshine

I need to come on here and gush about how much I am in love with my serger.  I LOVE IT!!!

 I just finished making some couch cushion slip covers and from cut to one the couch, was under 2 hrs.   I don't want to post pics because I just used an old sheet, so it doesn't match anything,  but it worked!  And we desperately needed something new on there because dumb us bought a CREAM colored couch (it's like 6 years old, so this was a while ago) and we have FOUR kids. Yeah, not my smartest moment (in my defense, at the time we only had two and they were both little so they didn't make big messes yet).  I had washed the original covers so many times (by hand, mind you) that they were literally falling apart at the seams. I removed the old zippers and saved those so I can make a nicer set out of some sturdier fabric later on. But the sheet slip covers should tide us over until then.   

Okay, enough of me rambling on and on about my love for my serger.

Sunshine


----------



## nowellsl

smile5sunshine said:


> I need to come on here and gush about how much I am in love with my serger.  I LOVE IT!!!



What kind of serger do you have?  I was thinking about getting one but don't know anything about them.  I need one that is REALLY easy to use


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> I need to come on here and gush about how much I am in love with my serger.  I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Sunshine


Glad that you love your serger.  I do love mine too.  It was intimidating at first but once you start using it, you realize how great it is!  Your couch make over sounds great!  We always bought leather sofas for the family room because I could wipe them off.  LOL!


----------



## RMAMom

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello ladies,  I am just posting a little reminder to those who signed up for our "Hugs from Megan" Haiti blanket project that I am able to take the blanket at any time now........we will be out of town August 2 -20 so please do not ship during those days as I'm afraid the PO will lose the boxes...I would love to have everything here no later than Sept 15 so I can start shipping them out!
> 
> 
> thank you again for all your kindness in helping make our project a HUGE success


Oh my gosh I am so glad you reminded me about this! 



NiniMorris said:


> Well...evefr since the little issue I had lately with Disboards...I can't seem to quote anymore.  I am assuming it will come back in time!
> 
> 
> As to the differences between the movie outfits and the way Disney decides to portray them in the parks....Ariel's dress....I missed it completely in the movie.  Tiana's green dress...about two seconds.  Lately, Disney seems to have a formula for the dresses and the Princesses.  Each color can only be used once in the parks!  (exception seems to be Alice and Provencal Belle) While the dresses may be similar, there has to be discerning differences.
> 
> I think this may have something to do with the differences in Meirida (which I can now say without getting it wrong but still can't spell it).  There is already something similar, so they needed the bling to make it more regal!
> 
> 
> I like it better when they were truer to the movie...like Snow White; than now...Tiana and Ariel and Rapunzel.
> 
> Whatever the reasons...I like the plainer version better....
> 
> 
> Nini



A few weeks/month ago there were a lot of us that kept getting signed out repeatedly. We had to clear cookies and then it was fine so if you havent tried that yet I would say clear your cookies and see if it helps. 



nowellsl said:


> What kind of serger do you have?  I was thinking about getting one but don't know anything about them.  I need one that is REALLY easy to use


I have a Brother 1034D and I love it. It is very user friendly and made and priced for home use


----------



## nowellsl

RMAMom said:


> I have a Brother 1034D and I love it. It is very user friendly and made and priced for home use




Thanks!


----------



## nannye

Sandi S said:


> I'm also getting ready to do some tie-dye shirts. I plan to do all the tie dye and then applique one of the fab six on each shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! The outfit turned out cute! I have the brave fabric and plan to work something up for the movie as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your fabrics - very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is cute. What about covering the elastic with FOE (fold-over elastic). That stuff is really soft and you could essentially make a casing.
> 
> I'm almost done with a Minnie Mouse cheerleader outfit for DD to wear on our trip. She is really excited about this one because it combines two of her favorite things. LOL I hope to have pics to post later this afternoon.



I'm planning to make tye dye mickey shirts too. I got everything for them, any suggestions? 

I'm also wondering if anyone has a word document or whatever of a mickey head that I can use to print  out for tracing etc...


----------



## nannye

Question for all you fantastic Ladies.... I bought V the Rapunzel Wedding Dress for BBB at Disney. Now the problem with this dress, is that it is glittery and by glittery I mean INSANELY glittery. 

The lady at the Disney Store said to use aresol hairspray and spray the dress with it to hold/set the glitter so it isn't as much of a mess. 

Has anyone done this? 
I am a little hesitant. 

Thanks
Erin


----------



## mommy2mrb

RMAMom said:


> Oh my gosh I am so glad you reminded me about this!



I figured some might of forgotten since its been awhile since we had sign-ups!  know how I am with remembering sometimes


----------



## McDuck

mommy2mrb said:


> I figured some might of forgotten since its been awhile since we had sign-ups!  know how I am with remembering sometimes



Yes, thanks for reminding!  I got my boy fleece but still need to get some girl fleece---and then, of course, finish them both!


----------



## mommy2mrb

McDuck said:


> Yes, thanks for reminding!  I got my boy fleece but still need to get some girl fleece---and then, of course, finish them both!



not a problem, still plenty of time


----------



## Ahrizel

Well I managed to kill my singer While I'm using my old Necchi which works well enough though it needs a tuneup, I need a different machine. I've started quilting, and I want one that  will work for that as well as general sewing. Some fancy stitches wouldn't be bad either. Basically I need a workhorse machine with some bells and whistles, but not so many toys on it that it's out of my budget. Which is 1000 max, preferably much less! 
I was really hoping to convince the hubby into an embroidery machine next year, but not going to happen now. This has to come first. I got an older Elna serger last month which I'm now finally going to figure out this week. I'm just hoping for some good suggestions. You folks sew a LOT and should know what a good one is, or at least what I should avoid. Thanks a lot!
Mary


----------



## tmh0206

Nannye ~it does work and helps even when you wash the costume you will lose less glitter as well.


----------



## smile5sunshine

nowellsl said:


> What kind of serger do you have?  I was thinking about getting one but don't know anything about them.  I need one that is REALLY easy to use



I have the brother 1034D as well. I bought it in April for my birthday from amazon for right around $200. I think it's pretty easy to use, but I confess that this is the first serger I have EVER used, so take that with a grain of salt. I do know that Chiara had the same one and she did NOT like it and ended up getting another machine. 



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you love your serger.  I do love mine too.  It was intimidating at first but once you start using it, you realize how great it is!  Your couch make over sounds great!  We always bought leather sofas for the family room because I could wipe them off.  LOL!



HA Ha about the leather. I like the wipe-ability of leather, but we live where it gets H-O-T and I HATE it when your butt sticks to the seat and you feel like you have to peel yourself off the couch, so no leather for me!  I'm just tickled with how zippy the serger is. 



Ahrizel said:


> Well I managed to kill my singer While I'm using my old Necchi which works well enough though it needs a tuneup, I need a different machine. I've started quilting, and I want one that  will work for that as well as general sewing. Some fancy stitches wouldn't be bad either. Basically I need a workhorse machine with some bells and whistles, but not so many toys on it that it's out of my budget. Which is 1000 max, preferably much less!
> I was really hoping to convince the hubby into an embroidery machine next year, but not going to happen now. This has to come first. I got an older Elna serger last month which I'm now finally going to figure out this week. I'm just hoping for some good suggestions. You folks sew a LOT and should know what a good one is, or at least what I should avoid. Thanks a lot!
> Mary



I just wanted to offer you a HUG for your machine breaking. I don't own anything even close to what you are looking for, so I am no help on machine recommendations! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Sunshine


----------



## Ahrizel

The worst part about the machine dying is it's mostly my fault. I was sewing layers of terry and flannel-which the machine couldn't really deal with in retrospect. The thread wrapped around inside the machine, and I took the screwdriver to it to try and remove it. I removed one screw too many and more pieces came out then I could put back together. Took it in for service, and they said it would never work right again. To quote "Singer himself couldn't fix this machine" So I'm keeping it for a trade in on a new(or used) machine. What really annoys me is I procrastinated starting this project. Which made me impatient when it broke down, so I tried to deal with it myself. If I had started on time I might have just waited till hubby got home, found my old machine and kept sewing. It probably would have been fixable if I hadn't tried to do it myself. Sigh........
Mary


----------



## dianemom2

Ahrizel said:


> Well I managed to kill my singer While I'm using my old Necchi which works well enough though it needs a tuneup, I need a different machine. I've started quilting, and I want one that  will work for that as well as general sewing. Some fancy stitches wouldn't be bad either. Basically I need a workhorse machine with some bells and whistles, but not so many toys on it that it's out of my budget. Which is 1000 max, preferably much less!
> I was really hoping to convince the hubby into an embroidery machine next year, but not going to happen now. This has to come first. I got an older Elna serger last month which I'm now finally going to figure out this week. I'm just hoping for some good suggestions. You folks sew a LOT and should know what a good one is, or at least what I should avoid. Thanks a lot!
> Mary


I don't have any great suggestions for a machine.  I did see somebody selling a Brother Laura Ashley quilting/sewing machine on ebay recently. It was in the ballpark of what you are looking to spend and it looked like it had every bell and whistle you might need.  I think that somebody else on here recently bought a Juki on HSN.  Juki is a good dependable brand.  Don't buy a new Singer.  They don't last well.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Ahrizel said:


> Well I managed to kill my singer While I'm using my old Necchi which works well enough though it needs a tuneup, I need a different machine. I've started quilting, and I want one that  will work for that as well as general sewing. Some fancy stitches wouldn't be bad either. Basically I need a workhorse machine with some bells and whistles, but not so many toys on it that it's out of my budget. Which is 1000 max, preferably much less!
> I was really hoping to convince the hubby into an embroidery machine next year, but not going to happen now. This has to come first. I got an older Elna serger last month which I'm now finally going to figure out this week. I'm just hoping for some good suggestions. You folks sew a LOT and should know what a good one is, or at least what I should avoid. Thanks a lot!
> Mary



I have been looking and debating this same question.  I ran out a bought one of the Brother machines at Walmart to make due.  DON'T do that.  I do ALOT of heavy duty multiple layer sewing and this machine will not deal with it.  In my opionion it is a piece of junk.  I am waiting for my savings to reach $1000 so I can get a REAL machine.  Sorry I could not help more.  I am looking myself and can't wait to hear suggestions.


----------



## SallyfromDE

nannye said:


> Question for all you fantastic Ladies.... I bought V the Rapunzel Wedding Dress for BBB at Disney. Now the problem with this dress, is that it is glittery and by glittery I mean INSANELY glittery.
> 
> The lady at the Disney Store said to use aresol hairspray and spray the dress with it to hold/set the glitter so it isn't as much of a mess.
> 
> Has anyone done this?
> I am a little hesitant.
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I've tried it on glitter, but at work we used hair spray on the silk flowers and plants to keep the dust off of them. 



dianemom2 said:


> I don't have any great suggestions for a machine.  I did see somebody selling a Brother Laura Ashley quilting/sewing machine on ebay recently. It was in the ballpark of what you are looking to spend and it looked like it had every bell and whistle you might need.  I think that somebody else on here recently bought a Juki on HSN.  Juki is a good dependable brand.  Don't buy a new Singer.  They don't last well.



Consumer report has reviewed the Project Runway with Brother with good reviews. I had the Brother from Walmart and the whole thing collapsed in 2 months. Brother couldn't fix it with warranty. I was told it would be cheaper to go buy a new one. So I got a Janome, that is a nice heavy machine.


----------



## miprender

WooHoo... tomorrow is the day. Now I need to go and finish packing



mommy2mrb said:


> I will post reminders every couple of weeks
> 
> in case I don't see you around, have a magical trip!  hope to see some photos of all your customs in action!!!



Thanks... my mind is very forgetful lately 

I will definitely be posting pictures when I get back.



pyrxtc said:


> The Walmart in Tilton, NH has a HUGE fabric department. Can't wait to need fabric and go back there.



I only know North Conway and Jefferson NH


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> WooHoo... tomorrow is the day. Now I need to go and finish packing


I'm soooo excited for you!  Do you have room in all your suitcases for all those clothes you made???



nannye said:


> I'm planning to make tye dye mickey shirts too. I got everything for them, any suggestions?
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone has a word document or whatever of a mickey head that I can use to print  out for tracing etc...


In the photobucket album (see page 1 of this thread) there is a template for a Mickey head -- there may even be a couple of them.


----------



## Disney52303

nannye said:


> I'm planning to make tye dye mickey shirts too. I got everything for them, any suggestions?
> 
> I'm also wondering if anyone has a word document or whatever of a mickey head that I can use to print  out for tracing etc...



Similar to others, I googled for Mickey head image and printed out an outline.  And make sure you rubber band TIGHT; my kids' heads were not as crisp as me/DH's.



Ahrizel said:


> Well I managed to kill my singer While I'm using my old Necchi which works well enough though it needs a tuneup, I need a different machine. I've started quilting, and I want one that  will work for that as well as general sewing. Some fancy stitches wouldn't be bad either. Basically I need a workhorse machine with some bells and whistles, but not so many toys on it that it's out of my budget. Which is 1000 max, preferably much less!
> I was really hoping to convince the hubby into an embroidery machine next year, but not going to happen now. This has to come first. I got an older Elna serger last month which I'm now finally going to figure out this week. I'm just hoping for some good suggestions. You folks sew a LOT and should know what a good one is, or at least what I should avoid. Thanks a lot!
> Mary



I have never had a serger so I can't help but I feel your pain since my embroidery machine is getting fixed.

Sunshine, per your request, a close up of the Mad Hatter fabric (and tea embroidery) and a tote bag I made that I'm thinking of sewing x10 for my adult FE gifts in August...











and I previewed this, multi-quote and multi-pictures I think worked!!!  Yay!


----------



## Mom in Heels

pyrxtc said:


> I am in Newbury, NH but will be spending half my summer between my house, the beaches on the coast (ocean) and my parents house in Georgetown, MA.



How cool!  I'm in Lee - close to UNH and the Seacoast


----------



## Sandi S

nowellsl said:


> What kind of serger do you have?  I was thinking about getting one but don't know anything about them.  I need one that is REALLY easy to use



Another Brother 1034D fan - I bought mine over 4 years ago and it is a workhorse! It's easy to use, the price is right (Amazon often has great deals on it.), and it has held up to a lot of mileage.



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you love your serger.  I do love mine too.  It was intimidating at first but once you start using it, you realize how great it is!  Your couch make over sounds great!  We always bought leather sofas for the family room because I could wipe them off.  LOL!



After small children and pets killed my old sofas, I was able to replace them with a leather sectional. I've never had an issue with it getting sticky in warm weather (but we use the a/c a lot) and it is easy to take care of. 



Ahrizel said:


> Well I managed to kill my singer While I'm using my old Necchi which works well enough though it needs a tuneup, I need a different machine. I've started quilting, and I want one that  will work for that as well as general sewing. Some fancy stitches wouldn't be bad either. Basically I need a workhorse machine with some bells and whistles, but not so many toys on it that it's out of my budget. Which is 1000 max, preferably much less!
> I was really hoping to convince the hubby into an embroidery machine next year, but not going to happen now. This has to come first. I got an older Elna serger last month which I'm now finally going to figure out this week. I'm just hoping for some good suggestions. You folks sew a LOT and should know what a good one is, or at least what I should avoid. Thanks a lot!
> Mary



I have a Kenmore (which is made by Janome) - either brand name is the same, but you can get a good computerized one for $250. I have had a very good experience with mine and it is used very hard!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> After small children and pets killed my old sofas, I was able to replace them with a leather sectional. I've never had an issue with it getting sticky in warm weather (but we use the a/c a lot) and it is easy to take care of.


We live in MD and certainly have hot and sticky summers here.  But I've never had an issue with the leather sofas getting stuck to us.  However, we definitely use the a/c in the warm weather.  My in-laws down in Florida also have leather sofas and they haven't had an issue either.  I get leather seats in my cars for the same reason, you can wipe them down and the kids can't ruin them.  



Disney52303 said:


> Sunshine, per your request, a close up of the Mad Hatter fabric (and tea embroidery) and a tote bag I made that I'm thinking of sewing x10 for my adult FE gifts in August...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I previewed this, multi-quote and multi-pictures I think worked!!!  Yay!


Love the bag and the Mad Hatter fabric.  The embroidery is really cute too!  Horrway for multi-quoting!



miprender said:


> WooHoo... tomorrow is the day. Now I need to go and finish packing


Have a great trip!  We leave on Friday morning for FL but we aren't going to Orlando this time.  We are heading to the Keys for a week and to see my in-laws in Sarasota for a week.  I think we are heading down there just in time to have a brush up with Tropical Storm Debby.  I hope she blows through more quickly than expected.

Enabler Alert Aivilo is having a sale on her Etsy site.  4 pattern for $12 which is much less expensive than her normal prices.  I bought the messanger bag, the pocket tote bag and anothe tote bag pattern.  I'm not sure which one I will make first.  I guess they will all have to wait until I get home from vacation.

Also, I stopped into Joanns yesterday to check out the knit fabric that was on sale.  I bought 3 different patterns and two solids.  The patterns came out to $6.49 a yard and the solids were $4.99 per yard.  Both of those are good prices for knits.  I have a few ideas in mind of what I will do with them.

Sandi- I have a question for you.  I sat down to trace out some of the Ottobre patterns.  There are so many patterns on each sheet, what do you do to make sure you are tracing the right pattern, in the right size etc????  It was so overwhelming that I put it away to think about another day.  But in the good news department, I did finally trace the pattern for the Insa skirt and for the Imke shirt from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book.  I traced the Imke shirt for both boys and girls.  Now you might figure out what I am doing with some of the new knits that I bought.


----------



## TinkNH

Mom in Heels said:


> How cool!  I'm in Lee - close to UNH and the Seacoast



We go to some farm in Lee every fall for their corn maze...the kids love it!


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> I need to come on here and gush about how much I am in love with my serger.  I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Sunshine



I love my serger so I definately understand.


----------



## Mom in Heels

We do too! Coppal House Farm is less than 5 minutes from us


----------



## Sandi S

Sandi- I have a question for you.  I sat down to trace out some of the Ottobre patterns.  There are so many patterns on each sheet, what do you do to make sure you are tracing the right pattern, in the right size etc????  It was so overwhelming that I put it away to think about another day.  But in the good news department, I did finally trace the pattern for the Insa skirt and for the Imke shirt from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book.  I traced the Imke shirt for both boys and girls.  Now you might figure out what I am doing with some of the new knits that I bought.[/QUOTE]

When I trace the Ottobre patterns (and I buy 100 ft rolls of translucent paper at AC Moore for about $9 with a coupon), I always keep the magazine handy for reference. Pay attention to the color listed as well as the number and the shape of the piece you need. When you look at the pattern sheet, there are numbers at the bottom. Look for the number of the piece you need in the correct color and then scan up from where it is...there will be your piece! if you are concerned about tracing the correct size, start tracing near where a number is printed and follow the lines carefully in good light. Once you have done it a few times, it will be pretty easy. I was intimidated at first, but now I am used to it, so it is not a problem.

On a side note, I am stitching out the 3 bears from Brave in soft brown velvet - so cute!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Pictures from our recent trip....


----------



## visitingapril09

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....



Just gorgeous!! I love them both!!


----------



## cogero

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....




These are stunning I love your fabric choices.


----------



## dianemom2

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....


Wow, I love both of the outfits!  Your appliques are just amazing!  And the colors are beautiful!  Super job!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> We live in MD and certainly have hot and sticky summers here.  But I've never had an issue with the leather sofas getting stuck to us.  However, we definitely use the a/c in the warm weather.  My in-laws down in Florida also have leather sofas and they haven't had an issue either.  I get leather seats in my cars for the same reason, you can wipe them down and the kids can't ruin them.
> 
> 
> Love the bag and the Mad Hatter fabric.  The embroidery is really cute too!  Horrway for multi-quoting!
> 
> 
> Have a great trip!  We leave on Friday morning for FL but we aren't going to Orlando this time.  We are heading to the Keys for a week and to see my in-laws in Sarasota for a week.  I think we are heading down there just in time to have a brush up with Tropical Storm Debby.  I hope she blows through more quickly than expected.
> 
> Enabler Alert Aivilo is having a sale on her Etsy site.  4 pattern for $12 which is much less expensive than her normal prices.  I bought the messanger bag, the pocket tote bag and anothe tote bag pattern.  I'm not sure which one I will make first.  I guess they will all have to wait until I get home from vacation.
> 
> Also, I stopped into Joanns yesterday to check out the knit fabric that was on sale.  I bought 3 different patterns and two solids.  The patterns came out to $6.49 a yard and the solids were $4.99 per yard.  Both of those are good prices for knits.  I have a few ideas in mind of what I will do with them.
> 
> Sandi- I have a question for you.  I sat down to trace out some of the Ottobre patterns.  There are so many patterns on each sheet, what do you do to make sure you are tracing the right pattern, in the right size etc????  It was so overwhelming that I put it away to think about another day.  But in the good news department, I did finally trace the pattern for the Insa skirt and for the Imke shirt from the Sewing Clothes Kids love book.  I traced the Imke shirt for both boys and girls.  Now you might figure out what I am doing with some of the new knits that I bought.


I have to add to the leather comments -- we have a couple of leather chairs and they are not sticky.  Real leather never gets sticky -- it's very soft.  Pleather is what gets sticky.  

Quit posting any enabler alerts or fabric deals until I have $$$!!!!!!!  Maybe I just need to take a break from the boards b/c there is so much I want to buy and can't.

I have a couple of Farbenmix patterns that are a hot mess.  What I do to make tracing easier is trace each size on the actual pattern in a colored marker -- different colors for each size.  Then I trace them onto freezer paper.  It's a thousand times easier for me having a colored line to trace.

Did you make an Insa yet?  I may make one more in a corduroy I have and then retire it for awhile -- my dd has soooo many Insas now.  I can't recall if I told you or not but I cut a circle skirt in the lightweight cord and it hangs beautifully.  All I have left to do on it is attach the elastic waistband but I want to wait and get a pretty colored elastic from Joann's.  I then want dd to try it before I make anymore just to make sure I did all my math right!  

Have a great time in the Keys!  I didn't know about the tropical storm -- I usually don't follow them until they are headed our way.  



Disney52303 said:


> Sunshine, per your request, a close up of the Mad Hatter fabric (and tea embroidery) and a tote bag I made that I'm thinking of sewing x10 for my adult FE gifts in August...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I previewed this, multi-quote and multi-pictures I think worked!!!  Yay!


I really like that tote!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....


Lovely as always!  Does Lisa pick all the fabrics and designs or do you give her guidance as to what you'd like?  I'm assuming you just let her have her way with things since she has such a great eye for fabric combos.  No pics of the boys this time???


----------



## cogero

does anyone know who has any cruise Chip and Dales


----------



## HockeyMomNH

PrincessMickey said:


> Next up I wasn't sure if I would fit it in but I barely finished this evening. A camera bag for me. My inspiration was the one hockeymomNH posted a few weeks ago. The pattern I used was for a small bag so I scaled it up but I think I made it a tad too big but it will work. It might even fit my laptop in it, I'll have to try when I get off the computer. If in does I will have to improvise a pocket but I'm sure I could do it. If not the laptop the Ipad will fit. Here's the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front with the flap open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside



The bag looks great.  I'm so excited to have inspired someone, since you all are so inspiring to me.   I really like how you added the seam to make the front into two pockets.  You'll have to let me know if your laptop fits.  I want to make a laptop bag soon.

Hope you have a great trip!



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....



These are fab!  Did you make the necklaces?


----------



## Disney52303

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....



Those are stunning!! Love love love the Star Wars one!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

pyrxtc said:


> Trying to figure out why the Disney Merida costumes are so decorative when the clothing she wears in the movie is very plain. Specifically the green dress.
> 
> Disney's costume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the movie dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also noticing that in WDW Merida has a really decorated outfit on also. It is decorated quite different than both other dresses though. She has plaid on her belt.




I'm a Disney Store CM so I actually have an answer instead of a bone-headed beginner question this time! The reason they glitter up the costumes is that most little girls love it. The plainer the costume, the less it sells even if it's more like the movie to be simple. We have to make money to stay in business, so we do what sells or there won't be a Disney Store.

While I'm here, yes, hair spray works as a glitter fixative. I'd use the kind in a can rather than a pump because the spray tends to be finer so it gets between the glitter and fabric better. Aquanet would work well for that reason. You can use it on charcoal or chalk drawings too. It works like a charm!

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## TwinMamaTastic

Im having some problems with my Brother SE400 and embroidering. I had NO trouble with it sewing, but when I embroider, the bobbin thread is on top, and not the top thread. I called Brother, and they said to check the tension, and needle. The tension is set between 4 and 5. I tried adjusting it higher and lower, and neither solved the problem. The needle is also new. Im using embroidery bobbin thread on the bottom, polyester embroidery thread, and water soluble stabilizer. 

Has anybody had this problem before, or does anybody know what the problem might be, so I can fix it? I attached a bunch of pics, in case Im hooping it wrong, or setting something up wrong. This way you can hopefully see everything and have a full picture of what may wrong. TIA!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Quit posting any enabler alerts or fabric deals until I have $$$!!!!!!!  Maybe I just need to take a break from the boards b/c there is so much I want to buy and can't.
> 
> I have a couple of Farbenmix patterns that are a hot mess.  What I do to make tracing easier is trace each size on the actual pattern in a colored marker -- different colors for each size.  Then I trace them onto freezer paper.  It's a thousand times easier for me having a colored line to trace.
> 
> Did you make an Insa yet?  I may make one more in a corduroy I have and then retire it for awhile -- my dd has soooo many Insas now.  I can't recall if I told you or not but I cut a circle skirt in the lightweight cord and it hangs beautifully.  All I have left to do on it is attach the elastic waistband but I want to wait and get a pretty colored elastic from Joann's.  I then want dd to try it before I make anymore just to make sure I did all my math right!


Since you told me to quit posting enabler alerts, I guess that I shouldn't tell you that Fabric.com has a bunch of new Mickey and Minnie fabrics they just listed.  I understand how hard it is when you want to make something and you just can't spend the money.  We were in that situation last year!

Thanks for the advice about tracing the patterns.  That's how I do my Farbenmix patterns and it works really well.  The Ottobre pattterns have like a million patterns and they overlap them.  They are color coded so that you know which pieces you need to trace but it was still overwhelming to me.

I have the Insa cut and I designed some new appliques to put onto it.  But I ended up being sick two days this week and then Sara was sick for a day.  Between that and getting ready for vacation, I didn't have much sewing time.  The circle skirt sounds nice.  I'll be watching for a picture of it.  I had actually been thinking of doing a poodle type circle skirt for my niece with some of that corduroy.  I loved the one somebody made last year with Pluto on it.



TwinMamaTastic said:


> Im having some problems with my Brother SE400 and embroidering. I had NO trouble with it sewing, but when I embroider, the bobbin thread is on top, and not the top thread. I called Brother, and they said to check the tension, and needle. The tension is set between 4 and 5. I tried adjusting it higher and lower, and neither solved the problem. The needle is also new. Im using embroidery bobbin thread on the bottom, polyester embroidery thread, and water soluble stabilizer.
> 
> Has anybody had this problem before, or does anybody know what the problem might be, so I can fix it? I attached a bunch of pics, in case Im hooping it wrong, or setting something up wrong. This way you can hopefully see everything and have a full picture of what may wrong. TIA!


Try re-threading the machine and also change your stabilizer.  You may not have chosen something heavy enough.  Also try a different design.  Maybe there is some problem with how your machine wants to stitch out that particular thing.  Take off the needle plate and look around for loose threads or fluff underneath it.  Clean it out good because even one loose thread can really mess things up.  I hope some of this advice helps.


Sandi-  I didn't grab your quote but thanks for the advice for how to trace the Ottobre designs.  There are like 4 different things that I want to make from the magazine but I have to get the patterns traced!


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Since you told me to quit posting enabler alerts, I guess that I shouldn't tell you that Fabric.com has a bunch of new Mickey and Minnie fabrics they just listed.  I understand how hard it is when you want to make something and you just can't spend the money.  We were in that situation last year!



Just checked out Fabric.com... thanks but I can't buy anything either. So much I want but nothing I can buy


----------



## Sandi S

I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing. 

Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!





I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.

It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).

They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!


----------



## McDuck

Sandi S said:


> I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing.
> 
> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.
> 
> It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).
> 
> They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!



Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Sorry I'm late with this, but *miprender*, I hope you have a really rest trip and make lots of wonderful lasting memories!

*iluvwdw4ever* Your daughters dresses are beautiful! Your color and fabric choices are great and your appliqués are exceptional.  Very nicely done!

*TwinMamaTastic* It is so frustrating when this type of thing happens. Hopefully the advice Diane gave has solved your problem.  I have a Viking machine.  When I use the large (5500 meters) spools, they often don't feed properly and I will have similar results. My husband made me a stand that holds the large spool and feeds the thread to my machine which has nearly eliminated my problem.  Good luck with your design.


----------



## DiznyDi

Sandi S said:


> I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing.
> 
> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.
> 
> It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).
> 
> They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!



WOW! Congratulations on your big win!


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing.
> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.
> It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).
> They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!



Woohoo !!! So Awesome !!!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing.
> 
> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.
> 
> It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).
> 
> They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!


Wow, what a lucky day for you!  How awesome that you now have a back up machine at your mom's house.  How large an embroidery design can it do?  Did you like the class that you took?  When I went to the one here, I didn't take any classes because I went with a friend who brought her preschool daughter.


----------



## pequele

Mom in Heels said:


> How cool!  I'm in Lee - close to UNH and the Seacoast



haha my parents live in Lee! I live in Lebanon, by Hanover, not Maine!

I confess I'm lurking because I'd LOVE to sew, actually embroider, but I don't own any sort of machine. My mom is the sewer. I'd have a great teacher (if she doesn't kill me!)  You guys are so talented. Now to save money for a decent machine...my mom has Berninas, I have a lot to inspire to, don't I!


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Wow, what a lucky day for you!  How awesome that you now have a back up machine at your mom's house.  How large an embroidery design can it do?  Did you like the class that you took?  When I went to the one here, I didn't take any classes because I went with a friend who brought her preschool daughter.




Definitely lucky! 

The class was interesting even though the instructor didn't get to stuff I didn't know until halfway through the class. I'll get to sit through a hands-on class as a helper on Saturday.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Disney52303 said:


> Sunshine, per your request, a close up of the Mad Hatter fabric (and tea embroidery) and a tote bag I made that I'm thinking of sewing x10 for my adult FE gifts in August...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I previewed this, multi-quote and multi-pictures I think worked!!!  Yay!



Oh thanks so much for posting that! I LOVE the mad hatter fabric. The whole thing turned out very nice.



Sandi S said:


> After small children and pets killed my old sofas, I was able to replace them with a leather sectional. I've never had an issue with it getting sticky in warm weather (but we use the a/c a lot) and it is easy to take care of.





dianemom2 said:


> We live in MD and certainly have hot and sticky summers here.  But I've never had an issue with the leather sofas getting stuck to us.  However, we definitely use the a/c in the warm weather.  My in-laws down in Florida also have leather sofas and they haven't had an issue either.  I get leather seats in my cars for the same reason, you can wipe them down and the kids can't ruin them.





VBAndrea said:


> I have to add to the leather comments -- we have a couple of leather chairs and they are not sticky.  Real leather never gets sticky -- it's very soft.  Pleather is what gets sticky.




Huh, I guess I've never sat on a GOOD leather sofa before then! 



VBAndrea said:


> Did you make an Insa yet?  I may make one more in a corduroy I have and then retire it for awhile -- my dd has soooo many Insas now.  I can't recall if I told you or not but I cut a circle skirt in the lightweight cord and it hangs beautifully.  All I have left to do on it is attach the elastic waistband but I want to wait and get a pretty colored elastic from Joann's.  I then want dd to try it before I make anymore just to make sure I did all my math right!



I can't wait to see a pic of the corduroy circle skirt when you get it finished. 



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....



wow those two dresses are stunning. All the little details in the applique are amazing! Hope you had a wonderful time. 



TwinMamaTastic said:


> Im having some problems with my Brother SE400 and embroidering. I had NO trouble with it sewing, but when I embroider, the bobbin thread is on top, and not the top thread. I called Brother, and they said to check the tension, and needle. The tension is set between 4 and 5. I tried adjusting it higher and lower, and neither solved the problem. The needle is also new. Im using embroidery bobbin thread on the bottom, polyester embroidery thread, and water soluble stabilizer.
> 
> Has anybody had this problem before, or does anybody know what the problem might be, so I can fix it? I attached a bunch of pics, in case Im hooping it wrong, or setting something up wrong. This way you can hopefully see everything and have a full picture of what may wrong. TIA!



I don't have an embroidery machine so I am useless to you but that is so weird! I hope you are able to get it working soon. I guess if what Diane suggested doesn't work then you will need to take it into a Brother deal for a work-up. 



Sandi S said:


> I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing.
> 
> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.
> 
> It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).
> 
> They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!



NO WAY! SO COOL!  Very happy for you



Well, I just dyed 1/2 of the shirts for my group. I HATE this part about tie dying because you have to wait to see if they came out okay or not. Everyone cross their fingers and toes for me that I just didn't waste a boatload of money (and time) working on these. Thanks!

Sunshine


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I literally spent two hours getting caught up on this thread and there is way too much to quote!  I have done a little sewing over the past few months but not as much as I would have liked to do.

Here is an outfit I finally made myself finish for Alexa.  I have had this fabric for probably two years!






I did a jacket to match because we both just love Tink!






I also did this Grace dress because we recently went to NYC and had planned on going to Wicked.  We ended up not going because I couldn't find tickets for all of us for under $1,000 and I am far too cheap to pay that for a couple of hours of entertainment.  We did go to Mary Poppins so I made a custom for that but it's still on my camera.






Back view.






Sides.











I know "Popular" is usually spelled out in pink but I didn't think it would look right on this dress.  Ignore all the cross threads and basting threads that I hadn't trimmed yet!

I also did a Yankees dress for Alexa and shirts for everyone to wear to Yankees Stadium but unfortunately don't have a good picture of them.






These are a few things I did for Mitchell's Big Give a while back.





 I made two outfits exactly alike for Mitchell and his baby brother.

This was for his baby sister.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## tricia

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....



She looks gorgeous.  Are you on Facebook?  Cause Lisa has a new page, and there is an album with pics of everyone in their Functional Threadz outfits.  Everyone would ooh and ahh over all the stuff you have from her, and your pics are always great.


----------



## Meshell2002

Sandi S said:


> Congrats on the pink news! I'm sure she will love a snuggly soft baby sack. The diapers are turning out nice, too.



thank you! Cheer Minnie looks like she's enjoying it!



dianemom2 said:


> Congratulations on expecting a little girl and on the wonderful new van.  I've loved having a minivan.  I got my first one when we were expecting my second daughter.  I had a compact car and I knew we couldn't fit two baby seats in the back plus a double stroller in the trunk and have room for anything else in that tiny car.  I'm glad you were able to get your sewing machine fixed.  Which Bernina do you have?  I am just starting to think about upgrading my embroidery machine.  I just love my Ellageo but it is getting a lot of stitches on it now and I'd like to have a plan in place for replacing it one day.  Your diapers and baby sack are adorable.  My younger dd likes to knit.  She taught herself with some Youtube videos and then a little help from grandma.



Thanks! The van was a big surprise to me! I think DH finally realized what I was saying when the old car lurched in traffic while he was driving.



VBAndrea said:


> Yay on the news of another little girl!  Big brother will have two little sweeties to watch over now
> 
> I love your b-day present!  I would love one for myself, but small and cheap is our theme currently -- Honda is always my #1 choice though.  I had an Acura that just wouldn't die -- it ran beautifully til we traded it in on an Insight.
> 
> I love the diapers and the baby sack.  Are you a self taught knitter?  It's something I'd like to learn (some day -- when I'm old and gray -- oh wait, I am old and gray when my hair color fades).



Andrea--I'm self taught from online videos...I the sack was my first project after a dishcloth...I've crocheted for years though.



smile5sunshine said:


> CONGRATS on the new princess!  YAY for the swagger wagon! LOVE the cloth diapers (aren't the itty bitty ones the best! They are so cute!) I am jealous that you have taught yourself to knit. I can only crochet, so I had several woolies that way, but I think someday I will try to learn to knit as well.
> 
> sunshine



I didn't realize it wasn't too bad once I figured out I could hold the yarn like in crochet.....if you crochet look into contitental knitting....they hold the yarn in the left hand.



miprender said:


> Meshelle... congrats on the new car and all the cute dresses you can keep sewing.



LOL! that's true....about dress sewing...but there will also be lots of hand downs!



Ahrizel said:


> Well I managed to kill my singer While I'm using my old Necchi which works well enough though it needs a tuneup, I need a different machine. I've started quilting, and I want one that  will work for that as well as general sewing. Some fancy stitches wouldn't be bad either. Basically I need a workhorse machine with some bells and whistles, but not so many toys on it that it's out of my budget. Which is 1000 max, preferably much less!
> I was really hoping to convince the hubby into an embroidery machine next year, but not going to happen now. This has to come first. I got an older Elna serger last month which I'm now finally going to figure out this week. I'm just hoping for some good suggestions. You folks sew a LOT and should know what a good one is, or at least what I should avoid. Thanks a lot!
> Mary



Man I would get that Necchi serviced...which one is it? I've wanted one for years. As far as a new machine that can handle a lot of fabric...Janome mechanical HD2000 has good reviews...though if your Necchi is a supernova model it won't compare to it. I use a Bernina Artista (over a decade old), a vintage Kenmore, and a Juki Serger. If my Kenmore hadn't been free I would've bought a Necchi Supernova for sure.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y186/iluvwdw4ever/th_WDWJuneTrip2012494.jpg[/IMG]



Love your dresses....your DD looks so happy!


----------



## Disney52303

Sandi S said:


> I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing.
> 
> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.
> 
> It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).
> 
> They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!



Congratulations!!!!  That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Teamtori

It just took me forever to read all of what I missed and I couldn't quote because I was constantly logged out! I'll have to try clearing the cookies and see if that helps.

Hi ladies!

I've had a rough go at it lately. I fell into a deep depression. I've been saying for a long time that I knew I was going to lose it at some point, and I'm here to say I finally lost it! I couldn't even make it through work on Wednesday. One of my friends even said, "I know you are depressed because you won't sew and you were sewing so much and doing so good." I ended up leaving work and driving myself to the VA hospital, and luckily I was able to see a doctor and I am feeling MUCH better today. 

He said, "Let me get this straight. You have been married a year and a half, you have four kids, one who you share with is mom, one with learning delays, one in a residential treatment facility for severe mental illness, and one fighting brain tumors. And you work full time?" And I said, yes, that's basically it. And he said, "Can you step back and see why you might be overwhelmed and depressed??"

That helped me see things in a little perspective!

Then yesterday Tori had her first MRI since she started treatment. The good news is.......No new tumors! No tumor growth! Everything looks really stable and we are SO pleased! 

AND today...I really really want to sew! So I know I'm starting to feel better. So be on the lookout for some projects this weekend!

OK and ENABLER ALERT:

First, I got a flyer from Joann's that on July 4th weekend they are having a big sale AND veterans/military get 20% off again. They have a lot of their solids on sale so I'm definitely stocking up. I'm excited!!

AND, the Brother PE 770 is back on HSN, where you can do payments. AND they have a coupon code out that expires today that is HSNJUNE15 that gives you 15% off your order, which gives you $75 dollars off.

ASK ME HOW I KNOW! ASK ME HOW I KNOW!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sandi S

Teamtori said:


> It just took me forever to read all of what I missed and I couldn't quote because I was constantly logged out! I'll have to try clearing the cookies and see if that helps.
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've had a rough go at it lately. I fell into a deep depression. I've been saying for a long time that I knew I was going to lose it at some point, and I'm here to say I finally lost it! I couldn't even make it through work on Wednesday. One of my friends even said, "I know you are depressed because you won't sew and you were sewing so much and doing so good." I ended up leaving work and driving myself to the VA hospital, and luckily I was able to see a doctor and I am feeling MUCH better today.
> 
> He said, "Let me get this straight. You have been married a year and a half, you have four kids, one who you share with is mom, one with learning delays, one in a residential treatment facility for severe mental illness, and one fighting brain tumors. And you work full time?" And I said, yes, that's basically it. And he said, "Can you step back and see why you might be overwhelmed and depressed??"
> 
> That helped me see things in a little perspective!
> 
> Then yesterday Tori had her first MRI since she started treatment. The good news is.......No new tumors! No tumor growth! Everything looks really stable and we are SO pleased!
> 
> AND today...I really really want to sew! So I know I'm starting to feel better. So be on the lookout for some projects this weekend!
> 
> OK and ENABLER ALERT:
> 
> First, I got a flyer from Joann's that on July 4th weekend they are having a big sale AND veterans/military get 20% off again. They have a lot of their solids on sale so I'm definitely stocking up. I'm excited!!
> 
> AND, the Brother PE 770 is back on HSN, where you can do payments. AND they have a coupon code out that expires today that is HSNJUNE15 that gives you 15% off your order, which gives you $75 dollars off.
> 
> ASK ME HOW I KNOW! ASK ME HOW I KNOW!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!



You are doing an awesome job, but NO ONE has to be super mom and always hold it together. I've gone through post-partum depression 4 times (twice while having babies need to be hospitalized for complications from reflux), and I got a similar message about the perspective you have to have. You are allowed to freak out from time to time. 

Great news about Tori - yay!


----------



## Sandi S

Anyone else see Brave today??? We did and we loved it!






The top is the snug-fitting peasant top/dress and skirt is INSA (Farbenmix).


----------



## SallyfromDE

TwinMamaTastic said:


> Im having some problems with my Brother SE400 and embroidering. I had NO trouble with it sewing, but when I embroider, the bobbin thread is on top, and not the top thread. I called Brother, and they said to check the tension, and needle. The tension is set between 4 and 5. I tried adjusting it higher and lower, and neither solved the problem. The needle is also new. Im using embroidery bobbin thread on the bottom, polyester embroidery thread, and water soluble stabilizer.
> 
> Has anybody had this problem before, or does anybody know what the problem might be, so I can fix it? I attached a bunch of pics, in case Im hooping it wrong, or setting something up wrong. This way you can hopefully see everything and have a full picture of what may wrong. TIA!



That is one thing my machine would do when I tried to use any other brand of bobbin thread other then Brother or Janome.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sandi S said:


> I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing.
> 
> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.
> 
> It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).
> 
> They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!



WOO HOO!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Yoshiandi

I can't for the life of me make up my mind   how I like this skirt better.  With or Without the rick rack?!?!?? :   

What do you ladies think????? 
















Thanks!!


----------



## McDuck

Yoshiandi said:


> I can't for the life of me make up my mind   how I like this skirt better.  With or Without the rick rack?!?!?? :
> 
> What do you ladies think?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I like it with, personally, especially since it's variegated.


----------



## VBAndrea

TwinMamaTastic said:


> Im having some problems with my Brother SE400 and embroidering. I had NO trouble with it sewing, but when I embroider, the bobbin thread is on top, and not the top thread. I called Brother, and they said to check the tension, and needle. The tension is set between 4 and 5. I tried adjusting it higher and lower, and neither solved the problem. The needle is also new. Im using embroidery bobbin thread on the bottom, polyester embroidery thread, and water soluble stabilizer.
> 
> Has anybody had this problem before, or does anybody know what the problem might be, so I can fix it? I attached a bunch of pics, in case Im hooping it wrong, or setting something up wrong. This way you can hopefully see everything and have a full picture of what may wrong. TIA!


Agree to make sure it is threaded correctly and also check both the thread channel and bobbin area for stray threads.  Make sure your bobbin thread is installed correctly as well.  And I know Amy had some stabilizer issues with her third machine but I can't recall what.  Is this a new machine?



dianemom2 said:


> Since you told me to quit posting enabler alerts, I guess that I shouldn't tell you that Fabric.com has a bunch of new Mickey and Minnie fabrics they just listed.  I understand how hard it is when you want to make something and you just can't spend the money.  We were in that situation last year!
> 
> I have the Insa cut and I designed some new appliques to put onto it.  But I ended up being sick two days this week and then Sara was sick for a day.  Between that and getting ready for vacation, I didn't have much sewing time.  The circle skirt sounds nice.  I'll be watching for a picture of it.  I had actually been thinking of doing a poodle type circle skirt for my niece with some of that corduroy.  I loved the one somebody made last year with Pluto on it.


I just looked at the fabrics and they are very nice.  I would only use them for BGs though and I try to find my BG fabrics on clearance or sale when I can.  I already have an older Minnie fabric that I got on etsy to make dd a skirt the next time we go to Dis -- she'll probably be too old for it by then!  She scared me last night -- we had book club and the book was Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and she said she didn't want to wear her Alice set -- she said it would be embarrassing  So right before we left I decided to just bring her the outfit and she thankfully willingly put it on!  Phew!

Sorry you have been sick.  I hope you are fully recovered now so you can enjoy your vacation.



Sandi S said:


> I went to the Original Sewing and Quilt Expo in Raleigh today. I had a great time. I got some nice stuff from vendors. I took a class on machine embroidery/digitizing.
> 
> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to bring this baby home on Saturday. They wanted to keep it on display and I am coming back to the expo Saturday to volunteer in some classes. Plus, it was pouring when I left and I was parked two blocks away.
> 
> It is a Project Runway (Brother) sewing & embroidery machine. It comes with the nifty Project Runway rolling tote, too. I'm going to keep it at my mom's house for her to use (and as a back-up for whenever my machine has an emergency).
> 
> They called THREE people before me, but none of them were there. When they called my name, I jumped up and hollered!


AWESOME!!!!  What a great prize!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I literally spent two hours getting caught up on this thread and there is way too much to quote!  I have done a little sewing over the past few months but not as much as I would have liked to do.
> 
> Here is an outfit I finally made myself finish for Alexa.  I have had this fabric for probably two years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a jacket to match because we both just love Tink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this Grace dress because we recently went to NYC and had planned on going to Wicked.  We ended up not going because I couldn't find tickets for all of us for under $1,000 and I am far too cheap to pay that for a couple of hours of entertainment.  We did go to Mary Poppins so I made a custom for that but it's still on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know "Popular" is usually spelled out in pink but I didn't think it would look right on this dress.  Ignore all the cross threads and basting threads that I hadn't trimmed yet!
> 
> I also did a Yankees dress for Alexa and shirts for everyone to wear to Yankees Stadium but unfortunately don't have a good picture of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few things I did for Mitchell's Big Give a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two outfits exactly alike for Mitchell and his baby brother.
> 
> This was for his baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Super work on everything!  I adore the denim jacket!  And I love your Wicked outfit but am so sad you didn't get to see the show.  The colors are fabulous.  Great Yankee's set too!



Teamtori said:


> It just took me forever to read all of what I missed and I couldn't quote because I was constantly logged out! I'll have to try clearing the cookies and see if that helps.
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've had a rough go at it lately. I fell into a deep depression. I've been saying for a long time that I knew I was going to lose it at some point, and I'm here to say I finally lost it! I couldn't even make it through work on Wednesday. One of my friends even said, "I know you are depressed because you won't sew and you were sewing so much and doing so good." I ended up leaving work and driving myself to the VA hospital, and luckily I was able to see a doctor and I am feeling MUCH better today.
> 
> He said, "Let me get this straight. You have been married a year and a half, you have four kids, one who you share with is mom, one with learning delays, one in a residential treatment facility for severe mental illness, and one fighting brain tumors. And you work full time?" And I said, yes, that's basically it. And he said, "Can you step back and see why you might be overwhelmed and depressed??"
> 
> That helped me see things in a little perspective!
> 
> Then yesterday Tori had her first MRI since she started treatment. The good news is.......No new tumors! No tumor growth! Everything looks really stable and we are SO pleased!
> 
> AND today...I really really want to sew! So I know I'm starting to feel better. So be on the lookout for some projects this weekend!
> 
> OK and ENABLER ALERT:
> 
> First, I got a flyer from Joann's that on July 4th weekend they are having a big sale AND veterans/military get 20% off again. They have a lot of their solids on sale so I'm definitely stocking up. I'm excited!!
> 
> AND, the Brother PE 770 is back on HSN, where you can do payments. AND they have a coupon code out that expires today that is HSNJUNE15 that gives you 15% off your order, which gives you $75 dollars off.
> 
> ASK ME HOW I KNOW! ASK ME HOW I KNOW!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!


I am so sorry you are having a rough go of it.  You really are a super mom and I can't fathom the idea of being in your situation and working full time.  No wonder you became overwhelmed is right!  I'm glad you got some help and are the track of doing better.  A new machine and the desire to sew again is a great start!  I also saw pics of Reed and Aziza in their new jammies so hopefully that helped cheer you a bit too.

I just got my Joann's flyer today and saw the 4th military deal, but I really have to restrain myself.  I am going ot get some colored elastic for a circle skirt but I can NOT buy any fabric until our blessed house sells!  We just put in a price reduction so please pray we get some new showings.

And when is your machine scheduled to arrive?  You will love having the 5x7 hoop!



Sandi S said:


> Anyone else see Brave today??? We did and we loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is the snug-fitting peasant top/dress and skirt is INSA (Farbenmix).


DD is begging to see it but I have to wait a bit.  I love the outfit you made!


----------



## VBAndrea

Yoshiandi said:


> I can't for the life of me make up my mind   how I like this skirt better.  With or Without the rick rack?!?!?? :
> 
> What do you ladies think?????
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


I'll be really helpful -- I like it both ways!  What top will be worn with it?  Who is the skirt for?


----------



## Yoshiandi

VBAndrea said:


> I'll be really helpful -- I like it both ways!  What top will be worn with it?  Who is the skirt for?




Thanks for the help!!   It'll be worn with either Abby's yellow t-shirt or pink t-shirt or purple tank top.


----------



## visitingapril09

Teamtori said:


> It just took me forever to read all of what I missed and I couldn't quote because I was constantly logged out! I'll have to try clearing the cookies and see if that helps.
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've had a rough go at it lately. I fell into a deep depression. I've been saying for a long time that I knew I was going to lose it at some point, and I'm here to say I finally lost it! I couldn't even make it through work on Wednesday. One of my friends even said, "I know you are depressed because you won't sew and you were sewing so much and doing so good." I ended up leaving work and driving myself to the VA hospital, and luckily I was able to see a doctor and I am feeling MUCH better today.
> 
> He said, "Let me get this straight. You have been married a year and a half, you have four kids, one who you share with is mom, one with learning delays, one in a residential treatment facility for severe mental illness, and one fighting brain tumors. And you work full time?" And I said, yes, that's basically it. And he said, "Can you step back and see why you might be overwhelmed and depressed??"
> 
> That helped me see things in a little perspective!
> 
> Then yesterday Tori had her first MRI since she started treatment. The good news is.......No new tumors! No tumor growth! Everything looks really stable and we are SO pleased!
> 
> AND today...I really really want to sew! So I know I'm starting to feel better. So be on the lookout for some projects this weekend!
> 
> OK and ENABLER ALERT:
> 
> First, I got a flyer from Joann's that on July 4th weekend they are having a big sale AND veterans/military get 20% off again. They have a lot of their solids on sale so I'm definitely stocking up. I'm excited!!
> 
> AND, the Brother PE 770 is back on HSN, where you can do payments. AND they have a coupon code out that expires today that is HSNJUNE15 that gives you 15% off your order, which gives you $75 dollars off.
> 
> ASK ME HOW I KNOW! ASK ME HOW I KNOW!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!



Goodness woman...a fraction of that would be hard. I have one with high medical/special needs, a teen with type 1 diabetes, (4 teens in total right now!) parents in failing health in nursing homes so I understand a bit of what you are going through. Asking for help is the very best thing you could have done!


----------



## TinkNH

Teamtori said:


> It just took me forever to read all of what I missed and I couldn't quote because I was constantly logged out! I'll have to try clearing the cookies and see if that helps.
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've had a rough go at it lately. I fell into a deep depression. I've been saying for a long time that I knew I was going to lose it at some point, and I'm here to say I finally lost it! I couldn't even make it through work on Wednesday. One of my friends even said, "I know you are depressed because you won't sew and you were sewing so much and doing so good." I ended up leaving work and driving myself to the VA hospital, and luckily I was able to see a doctor and I am feeling MUCH better today.
> 
> He said, "Let me get this straight. You have been married a year and a half, you have four kids, one who you share with is mom, one with learning delays, one in a residential treatment facility for severe mental illness, and one fighting brain tumors. And you work full time?" And I said, yes, that's basically it. And he said, "Can you step back and see why you might be overwhelmed and depressed??"
> 
> That helped me see things in a little perspective!
> 
> Then yesterday Tori had her first MRI since she started treatment. The good news is.......No new tumors! No tumor growth! Everything looks really stable and we are SO pleased!
> 
> AND today...I really really want to sew! So I know I'm starting to feel better. So be on the lookout for some projects this weekend!
> 
> OK and ENABLER ALERT:
> 
> First, I got a flyer from Joann's that on July 4th weekend they are having a big sale AND veterans/military get 20% off again. They have a lot of their solids on sale so I'm definitely stocking up. I'm excited!!
> 
> AND, the Brother PE 770 is back on HSN, where you can do payments. AND they have a coupon code out that expires today that is HSNJUNE15 that gives you 15% off your order, which gives you $75 dollars off.
> 
> ASK ME HOW I KNOW! ASK ME HOW I KNOW!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!



sorry your hving a rough go at the moment, you have a lot on your plate!   
really glad to hear tori's mri went well!!!



Yoiandi said:


> I can't for the life of me make up my mind   how I like this skirt better.  With or Without the rick rack?!?!?? :
> 
> What do you ladies think?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I like it with just seems to complete it to me


----------



## smile5sunshine

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I literally spent two hours getting caught up on this thread and there is way too much to quote!  I have done a little sewing over the past few months but not as much as I would have liked to do.
> 
> Here is an outfit I finally made myself finish for Alexa.  I have had this fabric for probably two years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a jacket to match because we both just love Tink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this Grace dress because we recently went to NYC and had planned on going to Wicked.  We ended up not going because I couldn't find tickets for all of us for under $1,000 and I am far too cheap to pay that for a couple of hours of entertainment.  We did go to Mary Poppins so I made a custom for that but it's still on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know "Popular" is usually spelled out in pink but I didn't think it would look right on this dress.  Ignore all the cross threads and basting threads that I hadn't trimmed yet!
> 
> I also did a Yankees dress for Alexa and shirts for everyone to wear to Yankees Stadium but unfortunately don't have a good picture of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few things I did for Mitchell's Big Give a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two outfits exactly alike for Mitchell and his baby brother.
> 
> This was for his baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Bummer about not getting to see Wicked but I agree that price would be out of my budget too! the dress was cute though. Love the Tink set, and I thought the yankee's attire looked swell on your crew. I ADORE the dress you did for the big give. Thanks for sharing with us!



Meshell2002 said:


> I didn't realize it wasn't too bad once I figured out I could hold the yarn like in crochet.....if you crochet look into contitental knitting....they hold the yarn in the left hand.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! that's true....about dress sewing...but there will also be lots of hand downs!



Oh thanks for the info about learning to knit! Perhaps when I get a spare moment or two I will attempt it!



Teamtori said:


> It just took me forever to read all of what I missed and I couldn't quote because I was constantly logged out! I'll have to try clearing the cookies and see if that helps.
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've had a rough go at it lately. I fell into a deep depression. I've been saying for a long time that I knew I was going to lose it at some point, and I'm here to say I finally lost it! I couldn't even make it through work on Wednesday. One of my friends even said, "I know you are depressed because you won't sew and you were sewing so much and doing so good." I ended up leaving work and driving myself to the VA hospital, and luckily I was able to see a doctor and I am feeling MUCH better today.
> 
> He said, "Let me get this straight. You have been married a year and a half, you have four kids, one who you share with is mom, one with learning delays, one in a residential treatment facility for severe mental illness, and one fighting brain tumors. And you work full time?" And I said, yes, that's basically it. And he said, "Can you step back and see why you might be overwhelmed and depressed??"
> 
> That helped me see things in a little perspective!
> 
> Then yesterday Tori had her first MRI since she started treatment. The good news is.......No new tumors! No tumor growth! Everything looks really stable and we are SO pleased!
> 
> AND today...I really really want to sew! So I know I'm starting to feel better. So be on the lookout for some projects this weekend!
> 
> OK and ENABLER ALERT:
> 
> First, I got a flyer from Joann's that on July 4th weekend they are having a big sale AND veterans/military get 20% off again. They have a lot of their solids on sale so I'm definitely stocking up. I'm excited!!
> 
> AND, the Brother PE 770 is back on HSN, where you can do payments. AND they have a coupon code out that expires today that is HSNJUNE15 that gives you 15% off your order, which gives you $75 dollars off.
> 
> ASK ME HOW I KNOW! ASK ME HOW I KNOW!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!



First off HUGS and pat yourself on the back for going in for help. I totally understand why you would be feeling overwhelmed/depressed and you did the very best thing you could. MORE HUGS!

Secondly, WOO HOO about the new machine! can't wait to see what you whip up on it. 



Sandi S said:


> Anyone else see Brave today??? We did and we loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is the snug-fitting peasant top/dress and skirt is INSA (Farbenmix).



Oh I am jealous. I am DYING (okay, not really, but still!) to take my girlies to go see it, but alas I'm going to have to wait until it moves into the $1.50 theater because I can't justify spending the money to do it now in the expensive theaters.  I LOVE the set though and glad you enjoyed the movie. 



Yoshiandi said:


> I can't for the life of me make up my mind   how I like this skirt better.  With or Without the rick rack?!?!?? :
> 
> What do you ladies think?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I think I like it better with the Ric-rac.  It looks fine without it, but I think it just gives it that little bit of pizazz. 


HURRAY HURRAY for me! The 1st batch of tie dye mickey shirts came out wearable! i wish I was able to get a little more pink in some of them (the pink mixed with the blue and became purple) and also a little less white,  but overall I am happy with them. I started the boy's set today, so please cross your fingers and toes again for me that those turn out at least as well as these did. (I will hop back on later and do pictures as the shirts are washing).

Sunshine


----------



## goteamwood

I am new here (both to the board and this thread) I found this thread last week and literally scrolled through every page until I could barely focus. I am *awed* by all the amazing talent and creativity. It inspired me to make shirts for my twin boys for our Disney World trip in October/November for their 3rd birthday. 

My first Disney Shirts creation: I used the bowling shirt pattern, which was the first time I have created a garment since 6th grade home ec, and I think they turned out awesome. I already purchased 3 different character fabric selections to make more batches of shirts for them. I would love to have had the kiddos model them but they are a surprise, and I am afraid if I gave them buzz shirts all these months before our trip they wouldn't take them off until they were wrecked. They are, after all, 2.5 year old boys.

Shhh. It's a surprise.





























I have plans for more bowling shirts (unless there are other equally cute patterns for boys' shirts? I mostly saw embroidery, which I don't have capabilities or a budget for right now.) and a few t-shirts for their birthday breakfast with Mickey at Chef Mickey's as well as Mickey Halloween shirts for the kids and grownups for MNSSHP.

Thanks for the inspiration, you are all incredibly talented.


----------



## tricia

Great shirts Goteamwood.  I don't know what's going on with flickr.  I usually use it so tried to post your pics for you and it's not the same as it was before.  They changed something.


----------



## pyrxtc

Yoshiandi said:


> I can't for the life of me make up my mind   how I like this skirt better.  With or Without the rick rack?!?!?? :
> What do you ladies think?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



With the Rick rack. it will help it hang better and twirl higher with the extra weight.



goteamwood said:


> I am new here (both to the board and this thread) I found this thread last week and literally scrolled through every page until I could barely focus. I am *awed* by all the amazing talent and creativity. It inspired me to make shirts for my twin boys for our Disney World trip in October/November for their 3rd birthday.
> My first Disney Shirts creation: I used the bowling shirt pattern, which was the first time I have created a garment since 6th grade home ec, and I think they turned out awesome. I already purchased 3 different character fabric selections to make more batches of shirts for them. I would love to have had the kiddos model them but they are a surprise, and I am afraid if I gave them buzz shirts all these months before our trip they wouldn't take them off until they were wrecked. They are, after all, 2.5 year old boys.
> (Edit: I am not sure why my links don't work, here is the flickr.com set of the shirts. )
> Thanks for the inspiration, you are all incredibly talented.



Loving your bowling shirts ! I really like the colors you used and it will really help them stand out. Great job !


Also, loving all these dresses everyone has been showing off. I have no model for mine yet and haven't sewn in two weeks. Can't wait to get it going again but we were ending school (and I was really sick all last week, couldn't get out of bed) and spent this week moving rooms around in the house. I'm going to try to cut out a pattern tomorrow and hopefully start sewing on Tuesday.


----------



## VBAndrea

Yoshiandi said:


> Thanks for the help!!   It'll be worn with either Abby's yellow t-shirt or pink t-shirt or purple tank top.


 If the shirts are plain then I think I'd add the ric rack.  You could also add a little ric rack to a shirt to make it really coordinate.



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh I am jealous. I am DYING (okay, not really, but still!) to take my girlies to go see it, but alas I'm going to have to wait until it moves into the $1.50 theater because I can't justify spending the money to do it now in the expensive theaters.  I LOVE the set though and glad you enjoyed the movie.
> 
> HURRAY HURRAY for me! The 1st batch of tie dye mickey shirts came out wearable! i wish I was able to get a little more pink in some of them (the pink mixed with the blue and became purple) and also a little less white,  but overall I am happy with them. I started the boy's set today, so please cross your fingers and toes again for me that those turn out at least as well as these did. (I will hop back on later and do pictures as the shirts are washing).
> 
> Sunshine


I second the sentiment re: Brave and the price.  I hope I can make my dd hold out that long.  Though the matinee is $6 so if I could get away with taking her alone I may be able to swing it -- still would prefer to wait!

Glad the Mickey tie dyes are wearable!  Bummer about the pink though.  I have never done tie dye so do not have any advice -- it sounds like something that's way too messy for my tastes!



goteamwood said:


> I am new here (both to the board and this thread) I found this thread last week and literally scrolled through every page until I could barely focus. I am *awed* by all the amazing talent and creativity. It inspired me to make shirts for my twin boys for our Disney World trip in October/November for their 3rd birthday.
> 
> My first Disney Shirts creation: I used the bowling shirt pattern, which was the first time I have created a garment since 6th grade home ec, and I think they turned out awesome. I already purchased 3 different character fabric selections to make more batches of shirts for them. I would love to have had the kiddos model them but they are a surprise, and I am afraid if I gave them buzz shirts all these months before our trip they wouldn't take them off until they were wrecked. They are, after all, 2.5 year old boys.
> 
> Shhh. It's a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit: I am not sure why my links don't work, here is the flickr.com set of the shirts. )
> 
> I have plans for more bowling shirts (unless there are other equally cute patterns for boys' shirts? I mostly saw embroidery, which I don't have capabilities or a budget for right now.) and a few t-shirts for their birthday breakfast with Mickey at Chef Mickey's as well as Mickey Halloween shirts for the kids and grownups for MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you are all incredibly talented.


The shirts turned out beautiful!  I made my ds several bowling shirts for our first trip too b/c I didn't have an embroidery machine.  I painted a few shirts for him as well and they turned out really nice.  I love your toy Story ones!


----------



## cogero

Teamtori said:


> It just took me forever to read all of what I missed and I couldn't quote because I was constantly logged out! I'll have to try clearing the cookies and see if that helps.
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've had a rough go at it lately. I fell into a deep depression. I've been saying for a long time that I knew I was going to lose it at some point, and I'm here to say I finally lost it! I couldn't even make it through work on Wednesday. One of my friends even said, "I know you are depressed because you won't sew and you were sewing so much and doing so good." I ended up leaving work and driving myself to the VA hospital, and luckily I was able to see a doctor and I am feeling MUCH better today.
> 
> He said, "Let me get this straight. You have been married a year and a half, you have four kids, one who you share with is mom, one with learning delays, one in a residential treatment facility for severe mental illness, and one fighting brain tumors. And you work full time?" And I said, yes, that's basically it. And he said, "Can you step back and see why you might be overwhelmed and depressed??"
> 
> That helped me see things in a little perspective!
> 
> Then yesterday Tori had her first MRI since she started treatment. The good news is.......No new tumors! No tumor growth! Everything looks really stable and we are SO pleased!
> 
> AND today...I really really want to sew! So I know I'm starting to feel better. So be on the lookout for some projects this weekend!
> 
> OK and ENABLER ALERT:
> 
> First, I got a flyer from Joann's that on July 4th weekend they are having a big sale AND veterans/military get 20% off again. They have a lot of their solids on sale so I'm definitely stocking up. I'm excited!!
> 
> AND, the Brother PE 770 is back on HSN, where you can do payments. AND they have a coupon code out that expires today that is HSNJUNE15 that gives you 15% off your order, which gives you $75 dollars off.
> 
> ASK ME HOW I KNOW! ASK ME HOW I KNOW!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!



I have learned it is okay to cry and let it all out. Internalizing is not good. You are doing great and it is okay to have an off day.



goteamwood said:


> I am new here (both to the board and this thread) I found this thread last week and literally scrolled through every page until I could barely focus. I am *awed* by all the amazing talent and creativity. It inspired me to make shirts for my twin boys for our Disney World trip in October/November for their 3rd birthday.
> 
> My first Disney Shirts creation: I used the bowling shirt pattern, which was the first time I have created a garment since 6th grade home ec, and I think they turned out awesome. I already purchased 3 different character fabric selections to make more batches of shirts for them. I would love to have had the kiddos model them but they are a surprise, and I am afraid if I gave them buzz shirts all these months before our trip they wouldn't take them off until they were wrecked. They are, after all, 2.5 year old boys.
> 
> Shhh. It's a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plans for more bowling shirts (unless there are other equally cute patterns for boys' shirts? I mostly saw embroidery, which I don't have capabilities or a budget for right now.) and a few t-shirts for their birthday breakfast with Mickey at Chef Mickey's as well as Mickey Halloween shirts for the kids and grownups for MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you are all incredibly talented.



I totally love your shirts. Welcome.


I have been sick for a week and am finally feeling better but my energy isn't where it needs to be yet. I am going to attempt to finish some projects that were put on the side when I got sick.


----------



## smile5sunshine

goteamwood said:


> I am new here (both to the board and this thread) I found this thread last week and literally scrolled through every page until I could barely focus. I am *awed* by all the amazing talent and creativity. It inspired me to make shirts for my twin boys for our Disney World trip in October/November for their 3rd birthday.
> 
> My first Disney Shirts creation: I used the bowling shirt pattern, which was the first time I have created a garment since 6th grade home ec, and I think they turned out awesome. I already purchased 3 different character fabric selections to make more batches of shirts for them. I would love to have had the kiddos model them but they are a surprise, and I am afraid if I gave them buzz shirts all these months before our trip they wouldn't take them off until they were wrecked. They are, after all, 2.5 year old boys.
> 
> Shhh. It's a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plans for more bowling shirts (unless there are other equally cute patterns for boys' shirts? I mostly saw embroidery, which I don't have capabilities or a budget for right now.) and a few t-shirts for their birthday breakfast with Mickey at Chef Mickey's as well as Mickey Halloween shirts for the kids and grownups for MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you are all incredibly talented.



WOW these are GREAT! I LOVE the color blocking you did with them using the Buzz fabric as just an accent! VERY NICE!  And I can't believe this was your first project since 6th grade! Hope you stick around and I can't wait to see what else you make. As for boy patterns, there aren't a whole bunch out there    Sandi has a subscription to Ottobre magazine and says she gets very good patterns out of there. Boys clothing just seems more simplistic, just shorts/pants and some sort of top (either tee or collard shirt). 



VBAndrea said:


> I second the sentiment re: Brave and the price.  I hope I can make my dd hold out that long.  Though the matinee is $6 so if I could get away with taking her alone I may be able to swing it -- still would prefer to wait!
> 
> Glad the Mickey tie dyes are wearable!  Bummer about the pink though.  I have never done tie dye so do not have any advice -- it sounds like something that's way too messy for my tastes!



Yes, tie dye is DEFINITELY more messy than I would typically like. My grass is rainbow colored now as I refused to do it indoors because I knew I'd make too much of a mess!   I also hate the uncertainty of it. If I'm sewing something and it's just looking horrible I can either go back and fix it or scrap the project half way through. But with tie dye you can't. You have no way of knowing whether or not it's coming out so you are FORCED to finish it and just hope and pray.  That's just too stressful for my tastes! But I promised my group that I would do the shirts, so I needed to follow through with that.

And i read this somewhere else (I think Judy's PTR?) but I'm  PRAYING that the price reduction gets your house SOLD ASAP!



cogero said:


> I have been sick for a week and am finally feeling better but my energy isn't where it needs to be yet. I am going to attempt to finish some projects that were put on the side when I got sick.



I am so sorry that you haven't felt well and it's taking a while to get back on your feet. I know you won't but REST some so your body has a chance to fully recover.

Sunshine


----------



## goteamwood

tricia said:


> Great shirts Goteamwood.  I don't know what's going on with flickr.  I usually use it so tried to post your pics for you and it's not the same as it was before.  They changed something.


Thanks for looking at it. I just added them to photo bucket and that worked. I use flickr for my website and never had that issue before.


----------



## Teamtori

goteamwood said:


> Shhh. It's a surprise.



I love these! I have GOT to try a bowling shirt!

So my sister in law told me yesterday she had found an ad for a free yard sale that mentioned they had "sewing stuff." So this morning I got up really early and we waited for about an hour for them to start. We were first in line, but by the time 8 am rolled around there was about 40 people there..people were cutting in line and yelling at each other.

Anyway, I made a beeline for the sewing stuff and grabbed six shoeboxes full of treasures.

Starting with this collection of thread!






Some of the packages have not been opened. There are quite a few on wooden spools (About 25 or so) and there is an entire shoebox full of the large spools..I'm not sure how to use them, but I hope I can fit them on my machine somehow!











There was a big bag of zippers, all brand new, but vintage!






A pair of pinking shears:






These awesome buttons:






This collection of needles, pins and assorted sewing things:






I don't know what seam binding is, but I loved the packaging:






Most of a shoebox filled with bias tape, some lace and some assorted trims and ric rack.






I have two of these "tailor markers." Not sure how to use them, but they are cool.






Two pairs of snap pliers:






And an assortment of buttons:






I love all of it, and I think it is so neat to have this collection that this woman obviously had collected over the years.


----------



## RMAMom

goteamwood said:


> I am new here (both to the board and this thread) I found this thread last week and literally scrolled through every page until I could barely focus. I am *awed* by all the amazing talent and creativity. It inspired me to make shirts for my twin boys for our Disney World trip in October/November for their 3rd birthday.
> 
> My first Disney Shirts creation: I used the bowling shirt pattern, which was the first time I have created a garment since 6th grade home ec, and I think they turned out awesome. I already purchased 3 different character fabric selections to make more batches of shirts for them. I would love to have had the kiddos model them but they are a surprise, and I am afraid if I gave them buzz shirts all these months before our trip they wouldn't take them off until they were wrecked. They are, after all, 2.5 year old boys.
> 
> Shhh. It's a surprise.
> I have plans for more bowling shirts (unless there are other equally cute patterns for boys' shirts? I mostly saw embroidery, which I don't have capabilities or a budget for right now.) and a few t-shirts for their birthday breakfast with Mickey at Chef Mickey's as well as Mickey Halloween shirts for the kids and grownups for MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you are all incredibly talented.



They look great! Welcome to the board and this crazy addiction of sewing disney customs. LOL!



Teamtori said:


> I love these! I have GOT to try a bowling shirt!
> 
> So my sister in law told me yesterday she had found an ad for a free yard sale that mentioned they had "sewing stuff." So this morning I got up really early and we waited for about an hour for them to start. We were first in line, but by the time 8 am rolled around there was about 40 people there..people were cutting in line and yelling at each other.
> 
> Anyway, I made a beeline for the sewing stuff and grabbed six shoeboxes full of treasures.
> 
> Starting with this collection of thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the packages have not been opened. There are quite a few on wooden spools (About 25 or so) and there is an entire shoebox full of the large spools..I'm not sure how to use them, but I hope I can fit them on my machine somehow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big bag of zippers, all brand new, but vintage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of pinking shears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These awesome buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This collection of needles, pins and assorted sewing things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what seam binding is, but I loved the packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of a shoebox filled with bias tape, some lace and some assorted trims and ric rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of these "tailor markers." Not sure how to use them, but they are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of snap pliers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an assortment of buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of it, and I think it is so neat to have this collection that this woman obviously had collected over the years.



Oh my gosh I am green with envy!!!!! That had to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

Teamtori said:


> I love these! I have GOT to try a bowling shirt!
> So my sister in law told me yesterday she had found an ad for a free yard sale that mentioned they had "sewing stuff." So this morning I got up really early and we waited for about an hour for them to start. We were first in line, but by the time 8 am rolled around there was about 40 people there..people were cutting in line and yelling at each other.
> Anyway, I made a beeline for the sewing stuff and grabbed six shoeboxes full of treasures.
> Starting with this collection of thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the packages have not been opened. There are quite a few on wooden spools (About 25 or so) and there is an entire shoebox full of the large spools..I'm not sure how to use them, but I hope I can fit them on my machine somehow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a big bag of zippers, all brand new, but vintage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of pinking shears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These awesome buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This collection of needles, pins and assorted sewing things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what seam binding is, but I loved the packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of a shoebox filled with bias tape, some lace and some assorted trims and ric rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of these "tailor markers." Not sure how to use them, but they are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of snap pliers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an assortment of buttons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of it, and I think it is so neat to have this collection that this woman obviously had collected over the years.



Awesome find ! I love yard sales.


----------



## TinkNH

I am chanting to myself right now "i will not go to yard sales i will not go to yard sales.."  Nice haul and i am jealous but if I bring more stuff into this house someone may have to move out to make room 

I just got paid for a little job I did and promptly spent it all on patterns on YCMT and ETSY since they are PDF files I am hoping the hubs doesn't notice 

He will however notice when I go to get supplies to start making things with the patterns


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> I am chanting to myself right now "i will not go to yard sales i will not go to yard sales.."  Nice haul and i am jealous but if I bring more stuff into this house someone may have to move out to make room
> 
> I just got paid for a little job I did and promptly spent it all on patterns on YCMT and ETSY since they are PDF files I am hoping the hubs doesn't notice
> 
> He will however notice when I go to get supplies to start making things with the patterns


I once hit 6 bolts of fleece in my closet -- they were such a steal ($1 to $2 per yard) but I knew dh would have though me crazy to haul 6 bolts of fabric into our house which already has tons of fabrics.  So just hide things as you bring them in!


----------



## nowellsl

Teamtori said:


>




I remember wooden thread spools - I guess that makes me vintage   At least I'm not an antique yet


----------



## Teamtori

RMAMom said:


> They look great! Welcome to the board and this crazy addiction of sewing disney customs. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I am green with envy!!!!! That had to be so much fun!!!!



The actual part of the free yard sale wasn't fun...there were so many people and they were so rude! But after seeing what I got, it was definitely worth it! I mean, it was FREE!!



pyrxtc said:


> Awesome find ! I love yard sales.



Me too.



TinkNH said:


> I am chanting to myself right now "i will not go to yard sales i will not go to yard sales.."  Nice haul and i am jealous but if I bring more stuff into this house someone may have to move out to make room
> 
> I just got paid for a little job I did and promptly spent it all on patterns on YCMT and ETSY since they are PDF files I am hoping the hubs doesn't notice
> 
> He will however notice when I go to get supplies to start making things with the patterns



We finally decided to convert my oldest daughter's room into a sewing room. I'm sick of having my stuff all over the living room. And the reality of the situation is that she has been gone for over a year and probably won't come back here to live. The door has been shut, it's been a sad place for me, we are working on making it a happy place! (And a place for me to hide my fabrics!)




nowellsl said:


> I remember wooden thread spools - I guess that makes me vintage   At least I'm not an antique yet



I love the wooden spools the best!!

QUESTION:

I need to combine embroidery files. I used to have a free sample of embird, but it is expired and I really can't afford to buy it right now! Is there ANY other program that is either free or a lot cheaper??!! I am going crazy!


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> I need to combine embroidery files. I used to have a free sample of embird, but it is expired and I really can't afford to buy it right now! Is there ANY other program that is either free or a lot cheaper??!! I am going crazy!




Sew What Pro is much cheaper and can combine files.  I do not have it, but Ann (Fruto) does and likes it.

Just a little warning about all that thread -- some may give you issues.  I saw a bag at a yard sale today too that had some wooden spools and I passed.  Sometimes the fibers in old thread can break down so it may not work well for sewing.  None the less, you got some fabulous things and you can't beat free at all!!!


----------



## Teamtori

VBAndrea said:


> Sew What Pro is much cheaper and can combine files.  I do not have it, but Ann (Fruto) does and likes it.
> 
> Just a little warning about all that thread -- some may give you issues.  I saw a bag at a yard sale today too that had some wooden spools and I passed.  Sometimes the fibers in old thread can break down so it may not work well for sewing.  None the less, you got some fabulous things and you can't beat free at all!!!



Thanks Andrea!! I will check that out for sure!

I don't think I'm going to sew with the wooden spools. They are so cool looking. I was thinking of trying to do some kind of decorative thing with them, but I haven't decided what yet. I like the picture I took of them, and might make it bigger to put in the sewing room.

I don't know how to sew with those big rolls of thread...do you use them the same way??


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> Thanks Andrea!! I will check that out for sure!
> 
> I don't think I'm going to sew with the wooden spools. They are so cool looking. I was thinking of trying to do some kind of decorative thing with them, but I haven't decided what yet. I like the picture I took of them, and might make it bigger to put in the sewing room.
> 
> I don't know how to sew with those big rolls of thread...do you use them the same way??



I have no clue regarding the big rolls.  Are they embroidery thread?  

I just noticed the original prices on some of those zippers -- 5 for $1!!!!!  I would have paid that at the yard sale!  I want to try some things with zippers and would love to find some yard sale ones.  The only things I have ever seen sewing wise at yard sales were buttons and they were all small and nothing cute.  I have plenty of small buttons.  And I've seen thread and really would have looked closer at the wooden spools today just to get the wooden spools but dd was crabby b/c it was hot.  One yard sale last week had fabric but it was all home dec fabric and one other time I saw fabric but it was Diego cowboy so I passed.  I never find anything cool for sewing.

I do have some of those old buttons with rhinestones that I got from my grandma.  I would like to eventually try to make some sort of ribbon button bracelet with them.


----------



## H2OMama

Oh, I found you guys!  It was not easy to find this thread!  But finally I did.   I can't wait to learn some new techniques.  I tired some this morning just playing around on scrap fabric.  Free stitched a flower ect. just to test that out.  Then I tried to serge the edge of my fabric.  It shows a picture of it on my machine (old one from MIL) but no matter what I tried it never came out looking right. 
    I picked up some heat N bond lite and stitch N sew stabilizer at the store yesterday so I could try out applique.  I need to find something easy to start with as I have no idea what I am doing yet. lol.  

Any ideas for a super easy project for a beginner?


----------



## Yoshiandi

YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!! 












SUCCESS!!


----------



## TinkNH

H2OMama said:


> Oh, I found you guys!  It was not easy to find this thread!  But finally I did.   I can't wait to learn some new techniques.  I tired some this morning just playing around on scrap fabric.  Free stitched a flower ect. just to test that out.  Then I tried to serge the edge of my fabric.  It shows a picture of it on my machine (old one from MIL) but no matter what I tried it never came out looking right.
> I picked up some heat N bond lite and stitch N sew stabilizer at the store yesterday so I could try out applique.  I need to find something easy to start with as I have no idea what I am doing yet. lol.
> 
> Any ideas for a super easy project for a beginner?



Hi!!

the easy fit shorts are a great place to start...as for applique I tried a plain mickey head as my first one



Yoshiandi said:


> YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!


YAY!
It looks super cute!!


----------



## pyrxtc

Yoshiandi said:


> YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!



Very cute and she looks very happy about it !


----------



## VBAndrea

H2OMama said:


> Oh, I found you guys!  It was not easy to find this thread!  But finally I did.   I can't wait to learn some new techniques.  I tired some this morning just playing around on scrap fabric.  Free stitched a flower ect. just to test that out.  Then I tried to serge the edge of my fabric.  It shows a picture of it on my machine (old one from MIL) but no matter what I tried it never came out looking right.
> I picked up some heat N bond lite and stitch N sew stabilizer at the store yesterday so I could try out applique.  I need to find something easy to start with as I have no idea what I am doing yet. lol.
> 
> Any ideas for a super easy project for a beginner?


I'm sorry we were hard to find -- you should have just asked one of us to post a link.  For simple sewing you need to do the Easy Fit shorts (especially since they work well for Reed).  Hand applique is a bit trickier, but start with simple designs.  If you have a cooperative sewing machine you can turn out some cute things with a little practice.



Yoshiandi said:


> YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!


The skirt looks so sweet on your dd.  She looks beautiful in pastels!  And I do like the ric rack dressing it up a bit


----------



## zuzu310

These look AMAZING!!! I can't believe how perfect the embroidery is.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pictures from our recent trip....



These are adorable!!! So talented!!


WyomingMomof6 said:


> I literally spent two hours getting caught up on this thread and there is way too much to quote!  I have done a little sewing over the past few months but not as much as I would have liked to do.
> 
> Here is an outfit I finally made myself finish for Alexa.  I have had this fabric for probably two years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a jacket to match because we both just love Tink!
> 
> I also did this Grace dress because we recently went to NYC and had planned on going to Wicked.  We ended up not going because I couldn't find tickets for all of us for under $1,000 and I am far too cheap to pay that for a couple of hours of entertainment.  We did go to Mary Poppins so I made a custom for that but it's still on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a Yankees dress for Alexa and shirts for everyone to wear to Yankees Stadium but unfortunately don't have a good picture of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few things I did for Mitchell's Big Give a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two outfits exactly alike for Mitchell and his baby brother.
> 
> This was for his baby sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



You have inspired me! I bought the bowling shirt pattern today and since JoAnns had all of their licensed fabric 50% off today I bought some to give these shirts a try. I am going to try a Star Wars one. It is sad that they don't have more boy patterns. I only have a son. 



goteamwood said:


> I am new here (both to the board and this thread) I found this thread last week and literally scrolled through every page until I could barely focus. I am *awed* by all the amazing talent and creativity. It inspired me to make shirts for my twin boys for our Disney World trip in October/November for their 3rd birthday.
> 
> My first Disney Shirts creation: I used the bowling shirt pattern, which was the first time I have created a garment since 6th grade home ec, and I think they turned out awesome. I already purchased 3 different character fabric selections to make more batches of shirts for them. I would love to have had the kiddos model them but they are a surprise, and I am afraid if I gave them buzz shirts all these months before our trip they wouldn't take them off until they were wrecked. They are, after all, 2.5 year old boys.
> 
> Shhh. It's a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plans for more bowling shirts (unless there are other equally cute patterns for boys' shirts? I mostly saw embroidery, which I don't have capabilities or a budget for right now.) and a few t-shirts for their birthday breakfast with Mickey at Chef Mickey's as well as Mickey Halloween shirts for the kids and grownups for MNSSHP.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, you are all incredibly talented.



I love circle skirts!


Yoshiandi said:


> YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!



So here are some shorts I made my son for our departure day. I thought the material with all of the states on it was adorable. 










Okay now we are getting into some Disney fabric!!! YEA!!! Notice the cheezy smile on my 14 month old's face. He is such a ham!










And finally...a skirt for me! I couldn't help myself this Bambi fabric was just so cute!


----------



## Yoshiandi

And finally...a skirt for me! I couldn't help myself this Bambi fabric was just so cute!





[/QUOTE]


I bought that material to make a dress for my daughter for Disney!! I LOVE how yours turned out!!


----------



## goteamwood

Thanks everyone for the great feedback and the warm welcome. I am glad I started working on these now, 4 months before our trip, so I have time to (hopefully) finish all the things I have brainstormed in the past week or so. I am well on my way to my second set of bowling shirts, and just ordered fabric for another set beyond what I had planned. (total of 5 sets of 2 shirts... In my overwhelming glut of free time. Ha!)

Luckily I am making them on the large side so *hopefully* my kids can wear them to Disney in 4 months, then we can pack them away for the cold, hard winter, and they'll be new again, and still fit, months later come spring.


----------



## miprender

Hello everyone.... It has been pouring so hard that we only spent a few hours at Epcot. I think I might have seen Amy. The shirts that I saw through the ponchos looked familiar but it was Tropical Storm conditions out so I couldn't stop.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I wish that I could take the credit for these gorgeous dresses but I did not make them. Lisa from Funktional Threads made them and she is sooooooooo unbelievably talented!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Teamtori said:


> So my sister in law told me yesterday she had found an ad for a free yard sale that mentioned they had "sewing stuff." So this morning I got up really early and we waited for about an hour for them to start. We were first in line, but by the time 8 am rolled around there was about 40 people there..people were cutting in line and yelling at each other.
> 
> Anyway, I made a beeline for the sewing stuff and grabbed six shoeboxes full of treasures.
> 
> Starting with this collection of thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the packages have not been opened. There are quite a few on wooden spools (About 25 or so) and there is an entire shoebox full of the large spools..I'm not sure how to use them, but I hope I can fit them on my machine somehow!
> 
> 
> I love all of it, and I think it is so neat to have this collection that this woman obviously had collected over the years.



What an awesome find! you certainly picked up some nice stuff for FREE!  And yes, i think it's really neat too that you inherited her collection. hope you figure out cool things to do with it. As an idea for the wooden spools of thread, I've seen lots of pictures where people will just stick them into a decorative jar and that looks nice.  OH and for those mega rolls of thread, I know that there is some little accessory that you can buy at Joann's that will hold that large spool off to the side so that you can use it on your regular machine.



TinkNH said:


> I just got paid for a little job I did and promptly spent it all on patterns on YCMT and ETSY since they are PDF files I am hoping the hubs doesn't notice
> 
> He will however notice when I go to get supplies to start making things with the patterns



FX you are able to keep your secret 





H2OMama said:


> Oh, I found you guys!  It was not easy to find this thread!  But finally I did.   I can't wait to learn some new techniques.  I tired some this morning just playing around on scrap fabric.  Free stitched a flower ect. just to test that out.  Then I tried to serge the edge of my fabric.  It shows a picture of it on my machine (old one from MIL) but no matter what I tried it never came out looking right.
> I picked up some heat N bond lite and stitch N sew stabilizer at the store yesterday so I could try out applique.  I need to find something easy to start with as I have no idea what I am doing yet. lol.
> 
> Any ideas for a super easy project for a beginner?



Hello hello! i can't wait to see what you make. you will get a lot of suggestions for the easy fit pants, but I think starting off with a simple skirt (just google "simple skirt tutorial" and that will yield TONS of results) would be nice. they are pretty easy to sew up and most do not take up too much fabric.



Yoshiandi said:


> YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!



YAY she looks so happy in it! 



zuzu310 said:


> So here are some shorts I made my son for our departure day. I thought the material with all of the states on it was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now we are getting into some Disney fabric!!! YEA!!! Notice the cheezy smile on my 14 month old's face. He is such a ham!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally...a skirt for me! I couldn't help myself this Bambi fabric was just so cute!



Oh those shorts are super cute! I love the way the mickey fabric one looks with that shirt. And HURRAY for sewing for yourself! 



goteamwood said:


> Thanks everyone for the great feedback and the warm welcome. I am glad I started working on these now, 4 months before our trip, so I have time to (hopefully) finish all the things I have brainstormed in the past week or so. I am well on my way to my second set of bowling shirts, and just ordered fabric for another set beyond what I had planned. (total of 5 sets of 2 shirts... In my overwhelming glut of free time. Ha!)
> 
> Luckily I am making them on the large side so *hopefully* my kids can wear them to Disney in 4 months, then we can pack them away for the cold, hard winter, and they'll be new again, and still fit, months later come spring.



HA HA on all that free extra time! I think it's great that you are starting out so early. It will give you some down time for days when either you don't feel like sewing or you just can't make it to your machine. I started about 6 months out (and have one month left) and I felt that I am able to pace myself pretty well. Can't wait to see what else is in that head of yours.



miprender said:


> Hello everyone.... It has been pouring so hard that we only spent a few hours at Epcot. I think I might have seen Amy. The shirts that I saw through the ponchos looked familiar but it was Tropical Storm conditions out so I couldn't stop.



OH NO! Sorry that the weather isn't cooperating and it's raining on your parade. I hope that this tropical storm breaks up quickly and that the remainder of your trip is nice. 


Okay, so as promised here are some (not so good) pics of the tie dye shirts. They all came out wearable, but there are several that I just don't like as much as some of the others because of the way the color patterns came out. 











I started working on the applique parts to the fab 5 sets (already made the skirts, just need to do the shirts to go with them and DS's shorts) and while I was cutting out the applique pieces I realized that I don't have ANY scraps of my DD's blue Donald skirt fabric so I am going to have to go to the store to get some. I am so frustrated because I HATE having to buy fabric when I only need a little piece! Oh well, I'll get over it.

Sunshine


----------



## TinkNH

There has been a miracle here at my house!  I bought a pattern on YCMT for underpants that have no elastic...just use a cotton / spandex blend for leg and waist....  I tore apart an old tee shirt and tank and made maddie underpants that she LOVES because they do not hurt at all 

They are not perfect because I don't have a surger to make the seams as pretty as the examples...but they cover everything that needs covering...I am so happy and plan to make more!


----------



## McDuck

Yoshiandi said:


> YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!



She looks beautiful in the lovely skirt!  I'm glad you went with the rickrack!

Also wanted to give praise to the bowling shirts that were posted earlier!  Awesome! The shorts and Bambi skirt are great!

I also love the tie-dye shirts.  Base housing sponsored a tie-dye pool party Friday and I prepped my shirts for Mickey head....I have to rinse them tonight and see how they came out.  I'm kinda skeered.....


----------



## PatchPixie

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so as promised here are some (not so good) pics of the tie dye shirts. They all came out wearable, but there are several that I just don't like as much as some of the others because of the way the color patterns came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started working on the applique parts to the fab 5 sets (already made the skirts, just need to do the shirts to go with them and DS's shorts) and while I was cutting out the applique pieces I realized that I don't have ANY scraps of my DD's blue Donald skirt fabric so I am going to have to go to the store to get some. I am so frustrated because I HATE having to buy fabric when I only need a little piece! Oh well, I'll get over it.
> 
> Sunshine



Your tie-dyes came out fantastic!!  i love them!!! i hate buying little bits of fabric, too


----------



## nannye

Ok Ladies, slightly off topic but I need some help. Looking for advice from those who have made autograph books before from the Disigners thread. 

I am wanting to make V an autograph book and I am just a little overwhelmed right now and don't have the time to search through the whole thread. I am looking for some autograph cards that have the characters name, picture, and some sort of a background other than plain white. If this sounds like a book you made, who was the disigner pretty please? 


Thanks
Erin


----------



## VBAndrea

zuzu310 said:


> So here are some shorts I made my son for our departure day. I thought the material with all of the states on it was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now we are getting into some Disney fabric!!! YEA!!! Notice the cheezy smile on my 14 month old's face. He is such a ham!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally...a skirt for me! I couldn't help myself this Bambi fabric was just so cute!


Your son looks so cute in his new shorts!  Great job!  And I love the skirt you made for yourself as well 



miprender said:


> Hello everyone.... It has been pouring so hard that we only spent a few hours at Epcot. I think I might have seen Amy. The shirts that I saw through the ponchos looked familiar but it was Tropical Storm conditions out so I couldn't stop.


Amy said it's been raining a lot -- she sent me one pic from Chef Mickey's.  I have no clue what she decided to do for Epcot outfits.  I hope the weather improves.



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so as promised here are some (not so good) pics of the tie dye shirts. They all came out wearable, but there are several that I just don't like as much as some of the others because of the way the color patterns came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started working on the applique parts to the fab 5 sets (already made the skirts, just need to do the shirts to go with them and DS's shorts) and while I was cutting out the applique pieces I realized that I don't have ANY scraps of my DD's blue Donald skirt fabric so I am going to have to go to the store to get some. I am so frustrated because I HATE having to buy fabric when I only need a little piece! Oh well, I'll get over it.
> 
> Sunshine


The shirts turned out fantastic!  And my did you make a lot of them!!!!  I'm really impressed with how well the Mickey head came out.



TinkNH said:


> There has been a miracle here at my house!  I bought a pattern on YCMT for underpants that have no elastic...just use a cotton / spandex blend for leg and waist....  I tore apart an old tee shirt and tank and made maddie underpants that she LOVES because they do not hurt at all
> 
> They are not perfect because I don't have a surger to make the seams as pretty as the examples...but they cover everything that needs covering...I am so happy and plan to make more!


  That is FANTASTIC!!!!!  I didn't know such a pattern existed.


----------



## H2OMama

TinkNH said:


> There has been a miracle here at my house!  I bought a pattern on YCMT for underpants that have no elastic...just use a cotton / spandex blend for leg and waist....  I tore apart an old tee shirt and tank and made maddie underpants that she LOVES because they do not hurt at all
> 
> They are not perfect because I don't have a surger to make the seams as pretty as the examples...but they cover everything that needs covering...I am so happy and plan to make more!



Oh, that is awesome news!!!    so glad it worked!


----------



## TinkNH

nannye said:


> Ok Ladies, slightly off topic but I need some help. Looking for advice from those who have made autograph books before from the Disigners thread.
> 
> I am wanting to make V an autograph book and I am just a little overwhelmed right now and don't have the time to search through the whole thread. I am looking for some autograph cards that have the characters name, picture, and some sort of a background other than plain white. If this sounds like a book you made, who was the disigner pretty please?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Erin



I made my oldest one when we went 6 yrs ago but I didn't do a printed design like that...

I cut some scrapbook paper into 6x6 inch squares and she used those for characters to sign.  when we got home, I decorated the pages with stickers to match the character (easier than trying to find the right page and we met some characters I didn't expect) and then mounted the pic of her and the character on a same colored 6x6 square.  I then put them in a 6x6 album (just slid them into the pocket protectors) and it was a finished book.  She LOVES the thing and still flips through it now 6 yrs later.  

I plan to do the same for all three this trip, and make them a small bag to tote their pages and pens...and a small clipboard I got to hold the pages when the character signs them   )


Thanks about the undies..I am still so excited   The pattern was for both boys and girls and by "That Darn Cat"  I have to go post a review...I am ecstatic we solved the undies issue


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Ok, I finally have time to go back and comment on some things!



VBAndrea said:


> Outfit for DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I love that outfit!  I'm going to have to case it for my Alexa because she is a little horse lover too!



TinkNH said:


> dress of the day



Very cute!  My favorite go-to pattern is the Simply Sweet on ycmt.com.  It's very versatile and beginner friendly!



miprender said:


> Drum Roll please..here are the last of my pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Cover up for DD:



Love them all!  Where did you find the design for the Mad Hatter pouring the tea?  I've looked for it but haven't found it anywhere.



Disney52303 said:


>



Great job!



Sandi S said:


> I just put the finishing touches on Cheer Minnie!



Love Cheer Minnie!  Super cute!



iluvwdw4ever said:


>



Those are truly amazing!  Lisa is incredible!  Your daughter looks beautiful!



Sandi S said:


> ).



Love it!  A Brave dress is on my to-do list for this next week!



goteamwood said:


> I am new here (both to the board and this thread) I found this thread last week and literally scrolled through every page until I could barely focus. I am *awed* by all the amazing talent and creativity. It inspired me to make shirts for my twin boys for our Disney World trip in October/November for their 3rd birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh. It's a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> .



Those turned out great!



zuzu310 said:


>



They look great!  I love the state fabric!  The skirt looks great too.  I am going to have to find some Bambi fabric now!


----------



## MaryPoppins1964

Good Morning!  I have been lurking around  trying to read all the posts, have not been successful at reading them all.  However, you all have been successful in getting me once again motivated to spend time in my sewing room!  Thanks for all the great tips and ideas - looking forward to getting to know you all!!



H2OMama said:


> Oh, I found you guys!  It was not easy to find this thread!  But finally I did.   I can't wait to learn some new techniques.  I tired some this morning just playing around on scrap fabric.  Free stitched a flower ect. just to test that out.  Then I tried to serge the edge of my fabric.  It shows a picture of it on my machine (old one from MIL) but no matter what I tried it never came out looking right.
> I picked up some heat N bond lite and stitch N sew stabilizer at the store yesterday so I could try out applique.  I need to find something easy to start with as I have no idea what I am doing yet. lol.
> 
> Any ideas for a super easy project for a beginner?



Here are two skirts I just recently made.  Super easy tutorial from Punkin Patterns, especially love it since my DD10 is a beautiful plus size young lady and it is not easy finding patterns for her.  Greatest reward "really mommy that's for me?  I love it"  which sent me back in to make another!!


----------



## TinkNH

QUESTION: The pattern for the undies calls for 100% cotton.  I have some old t-shirts in a cotton/rayon blend..is there any reason i cant use them instead? 

TIA!


----------



## mamommy

So many cute things have been posted lately. I love it all!!

I need help finding an applique design that I've seen. Sorry the picture is so small. I have looked at all the sites that I know of and nobody has it. Have any of you seen this??






Thanks in advance!!


----------



## blessedmom4

*Okay...I have been MIA far to long on this thread...page 103 to be exact...I kept thinking I was going to have time  to go back and respond to all of you incredible ladies and I have finally gotten over my delusions and realized...I would not...Sandi...yes, we are not far down the road from you and if you lived closer, I might have to show up on your doorstep uninvited so you could teach me how to sew...and how WONDERFUL you won the machine!  Torismom, I know you don't know me; however, I wanted to send hugs to you for all you have been through and continue to endure. You have done an amazing job on the sewing and WILL have the best trip of your life! Cheryl,  for having to postpone your trip, I do hope you are on the mend and feeling MUCH better! To all of you ladies, there is so much I missed, please forgive me for not commenting. I have to Thank WyomingMomof6 for capturing all of those incredible outfit pics! Andrea, I KNOW Alexa is in love with the horse outfit and Michelle... you also know how I feel about ALL of your outfits, I just hope both you AND Amy get some relief from the Tropical Storm so you can show them off! Simply GORGEOUS! Sunshine, those tye-dye shirts are to ;faint: over, great job!  The fairy dress, the skirts, Merida outfits, the incredible dresses  from iluvwdw4ever, the camp shirts and zuzu310 your son is absolutely adorable. Please forgive me for not commenting on everything posted...and for letting me just crash back on your thread. I love to hang out here and see what you are all creating and admire your hard work and talent.*


----------



## MaryPoppins1964

cogero said:


> does anyone know who has any cruise Chip and Dales



not sure if you foung what you are looking for, but Divas Doodles has Chip and Dale with Sailor Suits


----------



## cogero

Thank you. I knew I had seen some but couldn't remember where.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Teamtori said:


> Thanks Andrea!! I will check that out for sure!
> 
> I don't think I'm going to sew with the wooden spools. They are so cool looking. I was thinking of trying to do some kind of decorative thing with them, but I haven't decided what yet. I like the picture I took of them, and might make it bigger to put in the sewing room.
> 
> I don't know how to sew with those big rolls of thread...do you use them the same way??



I sew with the larger thread cones all the time.  I can get the larger cones for less money and usually use a 50% coupon and get them at Joann's.  They are cheaper and I don't have to change spools very often.  I attached a picture of the thread stand I use.  It sits right behind my machine.


----------



## Teamtori

Yoshiandi said:


> YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUCCESS!!



It turned out great!!!



zuzu310 said:


> So here are some shorts I made my son for our departure day. I thought the material with all of the states on it was adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now we are getting into some Disney fabric!!! YEA!!! Notice the cheezy smile on my 14 month old's face. He is such a ham!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally...a skirt for me! I couldn't help myself this Bambi fabric was just so cute!



I love the shorts and I am SERIOUSLY in love with the skirt. I want to make a skirt so badly, but I'm afraid of not having a pattern!! I don't know why.



smile5sunshine said:


> What an awesome find! you certainly picked up some nice stuff for FREE!  And yes, i think it's really neat too that you inherited her collection. hope you figure out cool things to do with it. As an idea for the wooden spools of thread, I've seen lots of pictures where people will just stick them into a decorative jar and that looks nice.  OH and for those mega rolls of thread, I know that there is some little accessory that you can buy at Joann's that will hold that large spool off to the side so that you can use it on your regular machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I like the idea of the decorative jar. I think I'm going to blow up some pictures, hang on the wall and then fill up some jars to put on the dresser. I've got to take some pics for you guys of the room. And I think your tie-dye shirts came out amazing!



TinkNH said:


> There has been a miracle here at my house!  I bought a pattern on YCMT for underpants that have no elastic...just use a cotton / spandex blend for leg and waist....  I tore apart an old tee shirt and tank and made maddie underpants that she LOVES because they do not hurt at all
> 
> They are not perfect because I don't have a surger to make the seams as pretty as the examples...but they cover everything that needs covering...I am so happy and plan to make more!



YAY!!!



lynnanddbyz said:


> I sew with the larger thread cones all the time.  I can get the larger cones for less money and usually use a 50% coupon and get them at Joann's.  They are cheaper and I don't have to change spools very often.  I attached a picture of the thread stand I use.  It sits right behind my machine.



Ok that is SO awesome. I'm really excited. I have an entire shoebox of these cones, and they are in all kinds of great colors and I checked and the thread all seems good. I sewed with some this weekend (not the cones, but the other thread) and it was in good shape. I'm totally going to get the stand now! I have a 40% off coupon now, but I can also wait until this weekend and use my VA card with it!!


----------



## McDuck

Well, unwrapped and rinsed my tie dye shirts we did at the housing party and I am SO disappointed.  Because I didn't want to hog the dye (there were only 3 or 4 kits and about 10 to 15 people -- mostly kids and a couple other moms -- using them), I didn't get deep enough into the folds and the shirts have way too much white, plus it's unevenly dyed--more on one side of the shirt than the other.  And our Mickey heads are just big blobs.  I can salvage the Mickey part of them by appliqueing a knit Mickey head in contrasting color so they'll have a very blurry Mickey "halo" around them, but I am just so disappointed.  I don't know what I did wrong, but the Mickey is not clear at all.

Of course, now it's a vendetta and I want to go buy my own tie-dye kit next paycheck, get some more white shirts, and try again.

Oh well, into the sewing room for now, I guess.  I'm making some period pieces for a movie my brother's making.  Still not quite sure what I've gotten myself into....


----------



## smile5sunshine

TinkNH said:


> QUESTION: The pattern for the undies calls for 100% cotton.  I have some old t-shirts in a cotton/rayon blend..is there any reason i cant use them instead?
> 
> TIA!



Yes, I think that would be okay. I think you just don't want like polyester for hygienic purposes, but rayon should be okay.



McDuck said:


> Well, unwrapped and rinsed my tie dye shirts we did at the housing party and I am SO disappointed.  Because I didn't want to hog the dye (there were only 3 or 4 kits and about 10 to 15 people -- mostly kids and a couple other moms -- using them), I didn't get deep enough into the folds and the shirts have way too much white, plus it's unevenly dyed--more on one side of the shirt than the other.  And our Mickey heads are just big blobs.  I can salvage the Mickey part of them by appliqueing a knit Mickey head in contrasting color so they'll have a very blurry Mickey "halo" around them, but I am just so disappointed.  I don't know what I did wrong, but the Mickey is not clear at all.
> 
> Of course, now it's a vendetta and I want to go buy my own tie-dye kit next paycheck, get some more white shirts, and try again.
> 
> Oh well, into the sewing room for now, I guess.  I'm making some period pieces for a movie my brother's making.  Still not quite sure what I've gotten myself into....



Oh no! I'm so sorry! You might be able to re-tie dye them rather than starting all over from scratch, but it is risky. You'd need to make sure that you get some color that would blend well with the other ones, then re-dye them and try to just concentrate the dye in the white areas and really get down into the folds.  And then I would just applique over the mickey head part. I feel badly though because I know how disappointed I get when my projects don't turn out. 

Thank you to everyone else who complimented my shirts. 

Sunshine


----------



## tricia

McDuck said:


> Well, unwrapped and rinsed my tie dye shirts we did at the housing party and I am SO disappointed.  Because I didn't want to hog the dye (there were only 3 or 4 kits and about 10 to 15 people -- mostly kids and a couple other moms -- using them), I didn't get deep enough into the folds and the shirts have way too much white, plus it's unevenly dyed--more on one side of the shirt than the other.  And our Mickey heads are just big blobs.  I can salvage the Mickey part of them by appliqueing a knit Mickey head in contrasting color so they'll have a very blurry Mickey "halo" around them, but I am just so disappointed.  I don't know what I did wrong, but the Mickey is not clear at all.
> 
> Of course, now it's a vendetta and I want to go buy my own tie-dye kit next paycheck, get some more white shirts, and try again.
> 
> Oh well, into the sewing room for now, I guess.  I'm making some period pieces for a movie my brother's making.  Still not quite sure what I've gotten myself into....




I have also fixed the Mickey heads by tracing around them with a bleach pen when they were just big blobs for me.  I did that with the 2 on the top in this picture.


----------



## goteamwood

Took advantage of my husband's off days this weekend to put together two more shirts for my little guys. I think the bowling shirt pattern is versatile enough that even if that is the only pattern I use the shirts will look different enough as to not be too repetitive. 


















I love these because they are bright and fun, and my kids love Tigger. I got this fabric for $2.99/yard last week at Hancock Fabrics, and used the same green I used for the Buzz Lightyear shirts. Going to take a break from bowling shirts and work on something else for a while, but I thought taking advantage of my momentum was a good idea since I have now decided to make LOTS of shirts, 2 of each.

Previously:


----------



## blessedmom4

goteamwood said:


> Previously:



*GREAT shirts and wonderful deals on the fabric...we LOVE bowling shirts at our house...especially my oldest son.

Yoshiandi I LOVE your circle skirt and the ric-rac is so cute! 

Jennie,  for the shirts, I hope Tricia's tips help you salvage them! *


----------



## dianemom2

McDuck said:


> Well, unwrapped and rinsed my tie dye shirts we did at the housing party and I am SO disappointed.  Because I didn't want to hog the dye (there were only 3 or 4 kits and about 10 to 15 people -- mostly kids and a couple other moms -- using them), I didn't get deep enough into the folds and the shirts have way too much white, plus it's unevenly dyed--more on one side of the shirt than the other.  And our Mickey heads are just big blobs.  I can salvage the Mickey part of them by appliqueing a knit Mickey head in contrasting color so they'll have a very blurry Mickey "halo" around them, but I am just so disappointed.  I don't know what I did wrong, but the Mickey is not clear at all.
> 
> Of course, now it's a vendetta and I want to go buy my own tie-dye kit next paycheck, get some more white shirts, and try again.
> 
> Oh well, into the sewing room for now, I guess.  I'm making some period pieces for a movie my brother's making.  Still not quite sure what I've gotten myself into....


I've done lots of tie dying and it is hard to make sure you get enough dye onto the shirt.  Make sure you pull apart the folds and get tons of dye into them.  I'd re-dye the shirts and see how they come out.  I've had very good success doing that.  Then I'd outline the Mickey head with the bleach pen.  Just make sure that you put a good padding of newspaper inside the shirt when you use the bleach pen or it will bleed through to the other side of the shirt.



tricia said:


> I have also fixed the Mickey heads by tracing around them with a bleach pen when they were just big blobs for me.  I did that with the 2 on the top in this picture.


Exactly what I meant in my post.  Great shirts!



goteamwood said:


> Took advantage of my husband's off days this weekend to put together two more shirts for my little guys. I think the bowling shirt pattern is versatile enough that even if that is the only pattern I use the shirts will look different enough as to not be too repetitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these because they are bright and fun, and my kids love Tigger. I got this fabric for $2.99/yard last week at Hancock Fabrics, and used the same green I used for the Buzz Lightyear shirts. Going to take a break from bowling shirts and work on something else for a while, but I thought taking advantage of my momentum was a good idea since I have now decided to make LOTS of shirts, 2 of each.
> 
> Previously:


Great job on your second set of shirts!  They sure turned out cute!  Can't wait to see your next set of shirts.

We'll we are on vacation and Tropical Storm Debby has messed up our plans.  We ended up going to visit my in-laws in Sarasota first to wait out Debby.  We'll head to the Keys at the end of the week.  Hopefully we will be able to avoid having bad weather down there since we changed our plans.  It worked out better too because DH got sick on the way down here.  He's had a couple of days to recover now and is starting to feel better.  Tomorrow if he isn't completely better I'm making him go to the clinic and see the dr.


----------



## TinkNH

McDuck said:


> Well, unwrapped and rinsed my tie dye shirts we did at the housing party and I am SO disappointed.  Because I didn't want to hog the dye (there were only 3 or 4 kits and about 10 to 15 people -- mostly kids and a couple other moms -- using them), I didn't get deep enough into the folds and the shirts have way too much white, plus it's unevenly dyed--more on one side of the shirt than the other.  And our Mickey heads are just big blobs.  I can salvage the Mickey part of them by appliqueing a knit Mickey head in contrasting color so they'll have a very blurry Mickey "halo" around them, but I am just so disappointed.  I don't know what I did wrong, but the Mickey is not clear at all.
> 
> Of course, now it's a vendetta and I want to go buy my own tie-dye kit next paycheck, get some more white shirts, and try again.
> 
> Oh well, into the sewing room for now, I guess.  I'm making some period pieces for a movie my brother's making.  Still not quite sure what I've gotten myself into....




I have done tons of tie dye...including 20 shirts with hearts done the same as the mickey heads...perhaps I can help you trouble shoot?  what kit were you using?  what did you use to tie off the mickey heads?  PM me if you want to chat...I have WAY more experience with tie dye than sewing!

ETA: this is one of many heart shirts I did this past winter :


----------



## Sandi S

TinkNH said:


> QUESTION: The pattern for the undies calls for 100% cotton.  I have some old t-shirts in a cotton/rayon blend..is there any reason i cant use them instead?
> 
> TIA!



I wonder if this has to do with shrinking/sizing??


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> Took advantage of my husband's off days this weekend to put together two more shirts for my little guys. I think the bowling shirt pattern is versatile enough that even if that is the only pattern I use the shirts will look different enough as to not be too repetitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these because they are bright and fun, and my kids love Tigger. I got this fabric for $2.99/yard last week at Hancock Fabrics, and used the same green I used for the Buzz Lightyear shirts. Going to take a break from bowling shirts and work on something else for a while, but I thought taking advantage of my momentum was a good idea since I have now decided to make LOTS of shirts, 2 of each.
> 
> Previously:




Very cute!! I love that tigger fabric but my son would have none of it..if it does not have wheels..hes not interested


----------



## PrincessMickey

I'm back home from my brother's wedding and just catching up so here goes and I hope I don't miss anyone, I had way too many pics in here so I had to cut some back, sorry.


VBAndrea said:


> Both skirts look really nice.  I made one that style for Judy for Lisa's BG.  I really like the green fabric -- figures such a pretty fabric gave you fits!  It looks kind of big though -- I remember you being on the thin side.  Perhaps it's just the way it is on the hanger.  If it's too big for you you can send it my way -- I don't think I'm as thin as you so it might fit me perfectly
> 
> The camera bag is great!  Someday I hope to be able to make one for myself, but I figure I should have a camera for it first.



Must just be the way it's on the hanger, it might just fit you though. It was pretty easy to make except for the fabric problems, I got compliments on both of them plus another I made earlier while on the trip so I might make more. Thanks for the compliments on the bag, I love it and put it too good use this last week!



TinkNH said:


> I posted a while ago about a dress causing me frustration....it was this tee shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got it finished...I had to do the skirt part 3 times before it worked right...and i removed a watermelon applique off the tee that left a hole...so I had to figure out the applique idea to cover it up without making me crazy
> 
> She was happy for 3 seconds..but is now crying because the elastic ont eh sleeves is touching her..so gotta run



I love the dress, sorry for all the problems with it, I've had those days and it can be frustating. Sorry it was uncomfortable, maybe try taking out the elastic and just leave it loose.



Meshell2002 said:


> And for Mother's Day/ Bday DH got me a new Honda Odysey....since we will have 3 in car seats, we traded in our Ford freesyle (crossover) that had major stalling issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things I've been sewing for the new baby...though they are not disney related.
> 
> Oh and I'm teaching myself to knit too! This is a baby sack.



Congrats on the pink and love the new van! I would love to learn to knit someday but it seems I  have too much stuff I want to do. You're doing a grat job, love the sack!



Sandi S said:


> I just put the finishing touches on Cheer Minnie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a McCall's pattern for the skirt and a Simplicity for the top - had to use a 5/6 for length and then take it in a TON for skinny butt. Gymnastics is removing what little baby fat she had.



Love the cheer outfit, you did a great job and it sure looks like she loves it too.



ericalynn1979 said:


> Ladies (and gentlemen), has anyone attempted a Merida dress yet?
> 
> My wonderful four-year-old (you may remember her from last year in her Rapunzel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> has requested one and I'm at a loss!
> 
> I decided to wander back over into the vortex of endless ideas to see if anyone had come up with anything yet.



No idea on the Merida, there have been a few posted recently though. The Rapunzel looks great though!!



Mom in Heels said:


> Ariel Costume 1 by S & J Harrison, on Flickr
> 
> She just couldn't wait to play in it - what I like to see



I love it and the fabric is perfect and love the details!



dianemom2 said:


> I think that both skirts look great.  Sorry that the green one gave you fits.  I love the camera bag.  Some day I am going to make one for myself but I'll have to get a nicer camera to put into it.  I have a point and shoot camera with the bigger lens (the one that zooms in to 26x) but I don't have an SLR yet.  I can't wait to see your sashes.



Thank you! I like the flower fabric and even better you already had the matching design!



smile5sunshine said:


> The skirts look great! Love that you sewed for yourself. Great job on the camera bag.
> 
> sunshine



Thank you! My boys don't appreciate my sewing much anymore so I've been enjoying sewing for myself!



iluvwdw4ever said:


>



Love everything! I especially love the Star Wars one, you don't see many girl outfits with Star Wars.



HockeyMomNH said:


> The bag looks great.  I'm so excited to have inspired someone, since you all are so inspiring to me.   I really like how you added the seam to make the front into two pockets.  You'll have to let me know if your laptop fits.  I want to make a laptop bag soon.



Thank you! It was not quite tall enough for the laptop. There's plenty of room for the ipad though. If I increase the height from the size I did about two inches it would work great.



Sandi S said:


> Oh, and I won the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!!


Congrats on the new machine. I never win anything. There will be a sewing expo in Denver soon but I know if I go I will be too tempted to buy lots of stuff that I can't afford and get too many ideas to spend money on. Maybe next year I will



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Love the colors in the Tink. And the Wicked dress is fabulous. I would not have spent that much either in tickets. Glad you still got to see a show though.



Teamtori said:


> It just took me forever to read all of what I missed and I couldn't quote because I was constantly logged out! I'll have to try clearing the cookies and see if that helps.
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I've had a rough go at it lately. I fell into a deep depression. I've been saying for a long time that I knew I was going to lose it at some point, and I'm here to say I finally lost it! I couldn't even make it through work on Wednesday. One of my friends even said, "I know you are depressed because you won't sew and you were sewing so much and doing so good." I ended up leaving work and driving myself to the VA hospital, and luckily I was able to see a doctor and I am feeling MUCH better today.
> 
> He said, "Let me get this straight. You have been married a year and a half, you have four kids, one who you share with is mom, one with learning delays, one in a residential treatment facility for severe mental illness, and one fighting brain tumors. And you work full time?" And I said, yes, that's basically it. And he said, "Can you step back and see why you might be overwhelmed and depressed??"
> 
> That helped me see things in a little perspective!
> 
> Then yesterday Tori had her first MRI since she started treatment. The good news is.......No new tumors! No tumor growth! Everything looks really stable and we are SO pleased!
> 
> AND today...I really really want to sew! So I know I'm starting to feel better. So be on the lookout for some projects this weekend!
> 
> AND, the Brother PE 770 is back on HSN, where you can do payments. AND they have a coupon code out that expires today that is HSNJUNE15 that gives you 15% off your order, which gives you $75 dollars off.
> 
> ASK ME HOW I KNOW! ASK ME HOW I KNOW!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!



So happy to hear about Tori! You have a lot on your plate so it is trulely appropriate to feel depressed. You did the best thing for yourself by going in. Congrats on the new machine, you deserve it!!




goteamwood said:


>



Welcome and you did a fabulous job on the shirts. I have made plenty of them, I love the many options with it!



Teamtori said:


>



What awesome finds and you definately can't beat free!!



H2OMama said:


> Oh, I found you guys!  It was not easy to find this thread!  But finally I did.   I can't wait to learn some new techniques.  I tired some this morning just playing around on scrap fabric.  Free stitched a flower ect. just to test that out.  Then I tried to serge the edge of my fabric.  It shows a picture of it on my machine (old one from MIL) but no matter what I tried it never came out looking right.
> I picked up some heat N bond lite and stitch N sew stabilizer at the store yesterday so I could try out applique.  I need to find something easy to start with as I have no idea what I am doing yet. lol.
> 
> Any ideas for a super easy project for a beginner?



Glad to see you over here! I second the easy fit pants. Super easy comfy too!



Yoshiandi said:


> YAY!!! Thank you ladies for your help!! She loved it!!!



Great job! I love that fabric!



zuzu310 said:


>


Love everything. I have this same fabric and I really like the skirt you made for yourself!



goteamwood said:


> Luckily I am making them on the large side so *hopefully* my kids can wear them to Disney in 4 months, then we can pack them away for the cold, hard winter, and they'll be new again, and still fit, months later come spring.



I got use out of the shirts all year long. I would just put a long sleeve shirt underneath and it looked great and is still sylish!



smile5sunshine said:


> Sunshine



I think they look great, good job!



TinkNH said:


> There has been a miracle here at my house!  I bought a pattern on YCMT for underpants that have no elastic...just use a cotton / spandex blend for leg and waist....  I tore apart an old tee shirt and tank and made maddie underpants that she LOVES because they do not hurt at all



So happy you found something that works!!!



goteamwood said:


>



Looks great and great deals on the fabric!

I may not have much time this week to go through all my pictures from the wedding, I have Jury duty tomorrow. My camera got passed around to several people during the wedding and there are no good pictures of the sashes I made but as soon as I can get ahold of my dad's memory card I will be able to post those. I also ended up making the bouquets when I got down there so I will leave you hanging with a cheesy picture of me with a not so great shot of my bouquet because of the sun untill I can get the better pics.


----------



## Sandi S

The new machine - can't wait to play with it on Weds. (I have been doing staff development Monday & Tuesday but after that I am really OFF!)











Patterns I picked up at the show:






I had a little two much fabric fun this month...






 (yes, both bins= fabric I bought in June, but half of it is from the Patsy Aiken outlet and they will not be open again until fall.)

My sewing area - new white/green cabinet and new white chair - IKEA - less than $100 total - huge difference!






My current project - a London/Olympic/Epcot themed halter dress:






















The bus and Mickey with flags took 5 hours to stitch out. but I love it! The pattern is Ventura by Farbenmix. I need to complete the construction and add a red plaid ruffle and red plaid bias for the halter.


----------



## VBAndrea

MaryPoppins1964 said:


> Here are two skirts I just recently made.  Super easy tutorial from Punkin Patterns, especially love it since my DD10 is a beautiful plus size young lady and it is not easy finding patterns for her.  Greatest reward "really mommy that's for me?  I love it"  which sent me back in to make another!!


Adorable!  I really like the colors in the first skirt   And that's the great hing about sewing -- you can adapt sizes much easier.  I imagine it's very hard to find plus sizes for a ten year old.  I know a lot of kids with other medical conditions that have bloating or require diapers and you just can't buy off the rack easily for these kids -- but sewing works perfect and that your dd loves the skirt(s) is a super bonus!



goteamwood said:


> Took advantage of my husband's off days this weekend to put together two more shirts for my little guys. I think the bowling shirt pattern is versatile enough that even if that is the only pattern I use the shirts will look different enough as to not be too repetitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these because they are bright and fun, and my kids love Tigger. I got this fabric for $2.99/yard last week at Hancock Fabrics, and used the same green I used for the Buzz Lightyear shirts. Going to take a break from bowling shirts and work on something else for a while, but I thought taking advantage of my momentum was a good idea since I have now decided to make LOTS of shirts, 2 of each.
> 
> Previously:


Looks great!  And you can really vary the bowling shirt -- I did some with hand applique, I did two that were completely solid, a Cars one that mixed fabric -- I think my ds had 5 bowling shirts for our trip!  One never got worn.  But the one we got the most compliments on was a completely solid Mickey print (by solid I mean just one fabric throughout the entire shirt).  I can't wait to see your next one!



dianemom2 said:


> We'll we are on vacation and Tropical Storm Debby has messed up our plans.  We ended up going to visit my in-laws in Sarasota first to wait out Debby.  We'll head to the Keys at the end of the week.  Hopefully we will be able to avoid having bad weather down there since we changed our plans.  It worked out better too because DH got sick on the way down here.  He's had a couple of days to recover now and is starting to feel better.  Tomorrow if he isn't completely better I'm making him go to the clinic and see the dr.


I'm sorry the tropical storm is messing with your plans -- I know Michelle and Amy are caught in the rain as well.  The thought of ponchos hiding all those customs they worked so hard on makes me   And speaking of sick, I am sorry about your dh.  I hope he is on the mend quickly.



TinkNH said:


> I have done tons of tie dye...including 20 shirts with hearts done the same as the mickey heads...perhaps I can help you trouble shoot?  what kit were you using?  what did you use to tie off the mickey heads?  PM me if you want to chat...I have WAY more experience with tie dye than sewing!
> 
> ETA: this is one of many heart shirts I did this past winter :


That is so sweet!  My dd would love an outfit like that -- but tie dye just sounds too messy for my taste!



PrincessMickey said:


> I'm back home from my brother's wedding and just catching up so here goes and I hope I don't miss anyone, I had way too many pics in here so I had to cut some back, sorry.
> I may not have much time this week to go through all my pictures from the wedding, I have Jury duty tomorrow. My camera got passed around to several people during the wedding and there are no good pictures of the sashes I made but as soon as I can get ahold of my dad's memory card I will be able to post those. I also ended up making the bouquets when I got down there so I will leave you hanging with a cheesy picture of me with a not so great shot of my bouquet because of the sun untill I can get the better pics.


Very pretty!  The flowers look fantastic but grrrrr!  can't see  the sash at all in that photo!  I hope the wedding was enjoyable 



Sandi S said:


> The new machine - can't wait to play with it on Weds. (I have been doing staff development Monday & Tuesday but after that I am really OFF!)
> 
> 
> Patterns I picked up at the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little two much fabric fun this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, both bins= fabric I bought in June, but half of it is from the Patsy Aiken outlet and they will not be open again until fall.)
> 
> My sewing area - new white/green cabinet and new white chair - IKEA - less than $100 total - huge difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current project - a London/Olympic/Epcot themed halter dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus and Mickey with flags took 5 hours to stitch out. but I love it! The pattern is Ventura by Farbenmix. I need to complete the construction and add a red plaid ruffle and red plaid bias for the halter.


I am in love with the London Ventura -- PLEASE PLEASE post it modeled when you are finished with it.  It looks like a very cool pattern.

I also really like your new collection of patterns and your fabric finds.  I can't believe you buy sooooo many patterns -- I often buy a basic pattern and then just alter it for variation (b/c I'm too cheap to buy oddles of patterns).


----------



## Sandi S

VBAndrea said:


> I am in love with the London Ventura -- PLEASE PLEASE post it modeled when you are finished with it.  It looks like a very cool pattern.
> 
> I also really like your new collection of patterns and your fabric finds.  I can't believe you buy sooooo many patterns -- I often buy a basic pattern and then just alter it for variation (b/c I'm too cheap to buy oddles of patterns).



I will definitely post it modeled! It's been a really fun dress to work on.

I like collecting patterns - the big 4 are cheap on sale (only time I buy them), and after I discovered some of the European patterns, my pattern collection turned into an international party. The only major place I have not gotten patterns from is Japan.


----------



## RMAMom

Sandi S said:


> The new machine - can't wait to play with it on Weds. (I have been doing staff development Monday & Tuesday but after that I am really OFF!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patterns I picked up at the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little two much fabric fun this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, both bins= fabric I bought in June, but half of it is from the Patsy Aiken outlet and they will not be open again until fall.)
> 
> My sewing area - new white/green cabinet and new white chair - IKEA - less than $100 total - huge difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current project - a London/Olympic/Epcot themed halter dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus and Mickey with flags took 5 hours to stitch out. but I love it! The pattern is Ventura by Farbenmix. I need to complete the construction and add a red plaid ruffle and red plaid bias for the halter.


Congratulations on your machine, have fun playing with it!  I love the London dress, cant wait to see it modled. All of your fabric and patterns makes me want to go shopping but I am goinig to be good and finish the 3 projects I have in the works right now


----------



## DMGeurts

HI everyone!!!  I apologize for the photo overload...

It's been soooo long since I have posted!  I have been so busy that I haven't even had time to lurk.

I love everything!!!  Sandi - congrats on the new machine - and I love the patterns you got (that skirt is adorable - who made that pattern?  I can't make it out).

I thought I would stop by and post some of my recent bags...  I apologize for those of you that follow my TR and have to look at them twice...  And I also don't remember what I've posted here and what I haven't...

First is my bag set from the Launch a few weeks ago...

























Then I did a Minnie UPB:

















And a coordinating Mickey for the same customer:

















And a Stich UPB:






















And my newest pattern...  A Drawstring Backpack - which has yet to receive an official name.  I've had this pattern drafted for months, but I just haven't had the time to even make a prototype - I have been swamped with orders.  So, this week I had to make the prototype bag to a customer's specifications, and it had to be perfect because it was already sold.  It was nerve-wracking, but I feel it was successful!  

I did several modifications to a regular drawstring backpack so that it was comfy and practical for park touring.  The first thing I added was quilted straps.  I also made the back zippered pocket "hidden".  Anyways - I am quite proud of this because it was totally new, and it went together just how I imagined it would.  

























D~


----------



## 2princessmommy

I'm just lurking here.....have been for years now. I just love your work people. We are planning to go back to WDW in March and I am excited to start sewing! 

I love the UPB - so want to try to make one of my own. Loved the Stitch one! I want to make one for my mom for the trip for a Christmas gift. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DMGeurts

2princessmommy said:


> I'm just lurking here.....have been for years now. I just love your work people. We are planning to go back to WDW in March and I am excited to start sewing!
> 
> I love the UPB - so want to try to make one of my own. Loved the Stitch one! I want to make one for my mom for the trip for a Christmas gift.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



I just had to reply...  I live very close to you...  Right outside Hampton...  Small world!  

D~


----------



## goteamwood

TinkNH said:


> Very cute!! I love that tigger fabric but my son would have none of it..if it does not have wheels..hes not interested



Luckily my boys still wear what I put on them. But they do love their Cars and Toy Story t-shirts best. The next bowling shirts I have planned are Cars so I'm thinking those will be a hit. We are staying at Art of Animation in the Cars section, they may not want to leave to even see the rest of WDW!


----------



## 2princessmommy

DMGeurts said:


> I just had to reply...  I live very close to you...  Right outside Hampton...  Small world!
> 
> D~



That's so cool! I was wondering.....I just got done reading your trip report! Are you from around here?


----------



## DMGeurts

2princessmommy said:


> That's so cool! I was wondering.....I just got done reading your trip report! Are you from around here?



I grew up in Stearns County...  DH grew up in Cottage Grove.    You?

D~


----------



## smile5sunshine

PrincessMickey said:


> I'm back home from my brother's wedding and just catching up so here goes and I hope I don't miss anyone, I had way too many pics in here so I had to cut some back, sorry.
> 
> 
> I may not have much time this week to go through all my pictures from the wedding, I have Jury duty tomorrow. My camera got passed around to several people during the wedding and there are no good pictures of the sashes I made but as soon as I can get ahold of my dad's memory card I will be able to post those. I also ended up making the bouquets when I got down there so I will leave you hanging with a cheesy picture of me with a not so great shot of my bouquet because of the sun untill I can get the better pics.



Glad you had a good time. The flower arrangements look great!



Sandi S said:


> Patterns I picked up at the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little two much fabric fun this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, both bins= fabric I bought in June, but half of it is from the Patsy Aiken outlet and they will not be open again until fall.)
> 
> My sewing area - new white/green cabinet and new white chair - IKEA - less than $100 total - huge difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current project - a London/Olympic/Epcot themed halter dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus and Mickey with flags took 5 hours to stitch out. but I love it! The pattern is Ventura by Farbenmix. I need to complete the construction and add a red plaid ruffle and red plaid bias for the halter.



I LOVE seeing everyone's sewing space. I am amazed that you get so much accomplished in such tight quarters, but that does give me hope that perhaps someday I can carve out a little niche for myself so I can leave things out and stop using the dining room table (I can't right now because I still have littles who wouldn't leave all my machines and notions alone!). 

I am green with envy over your fabric. AND the patterns. There were a couple in there that I spied that I really like.

The London/Olympics dress is turning out great! but  on the time it took you to stitch out the bus/mickey! We're getting closer by the day! 



VBAndrea said:


> I'm sorry the tropical storm is messing with your plans -- I know Michelle and Amy are caught in the rain as well.  The thought of ponchos hiding all those customs they worked so hard on makes me   And speaking of sick, I am sorry about your dh.  I hope he is on the mend quickly.
> 
> 
> I also really like your new collection of patterns and your fabric finds.  I can't believe you buy sooooo many patterns -- I often buy a basic pattern and then just alter it for variation (b/c I'm too cheap to buy oddles of patterns).



OH, it makes me so sad to think of Michelle and Amy not getting to use their customs. And I won't lie, now I am a nervous nellie that the same thing will happen to us! I knew we picked a prime hurricane season time to go, but that was practically the only time that worked for all the parties involved (we are meeting with 3 different units of the main family group). All I can do is cross my fingers and hope!

I am the same way about trying to limit the patterns I have. To keep costs down, I have tried to find basic patterns and style and then find tutorials or ideas on line on how to alter them so I get different looks. Although i will say that I have picked up my fair share of patterns when they go on sale for 99¢ at Joann's. 

Okay, and dragging stuff from Judy's thread onto this one, just because it's easier to "talk" to you all in one spot but I'm glad you were able to resolve the house insurance issue. I HATE it when the mortgage company drops the ball on things like that. HUGS!



DMGeurts said:


> And my newest pattern...  A Drawstring Backpack - which has yet to receive an official name.  I've had this pattern drafted for months, but I just haven't had the time to even make a prototype - I have been swamped with orders.  So, this week I had to make the prototype bag to a customer's specifications, and it had to be perfect because it was already sold.  It was nerve-wracking, but I feel it was successful!
> 
> I did several modifications to a regular drawstring backpack so that it was comfy and practical for park touring.  The first thing I added was quilted straps.  I also made the back zippered pocket "hidden".  Anyways - I am quite proud of this because it was totally new, and it went together just how I imagined it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I'll head over to your TR to gush more over the backpack bag, but just wanted to say HI and SUPER DUPER JOB as always. 



Teamtori said:


> It turned out great!!!
> 
> I love the shorts and I am SERIOUSLY in love with the skirt. I want to make a skirt so badly, but I'm afraid of not having a pattern!! I don't know why.
> 
> 
> Ok that is SO awesome. I'm really excited. I have an entire shoebox of these cones, and they are in all kinds of great colors and I checked and the thread all seems good. I sewed with some this weekend (not the cones, but the other thread) and it was in good shape. I'm totally going to get the stand now! I have a 40% off coupon now, but I can also wait until this weekend and use my VA card with it!!



Don't be afraid of not having a pattern for a skirt! they are SO easy peasy that you don't NEED a skirt. Most tutorials online will tell you exactly how to get the numbers you need for a skirt to fit YOU. Plus, most basic skirts are just a rectangle of fabric that is gathered at the waist. EASY!

AND YAY about the thread working well! That will be a huge money saver. 



goteamwood said:


> Took advantage of my husband's off days this weekend to put together two more shirts for my little guys. I think the bowling shirt pattern is versatile enough that even if that is the only pattern I use the shirts will look different enough as to not be too repetitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these because they are bright and fun, and my kids love Tigger. I got this fabric for $2.99/yard last week at Hancock Fabrics, and used the same green I used for the Buzz Lightyear shirts. Going to take a break from bowling shirts and work on something else for a while, but I thought taking advantage of my momentum was a good idea since I have now decided to make LOTS of shirts, 2 of each.




LOVE the Tigger shirts and I'm sure your boys will too.  You are doing such an amazing job with these. And I would have reused the same green fabric too. I've sort of made it a challenge to use up bits of fabric and buy as little as I can. 



dianemom2 said:


> We'll we are on vacation and Tropical Storm Debby has messed up our plans.  We ended up going to visit my in-laws in Sarasota first to wait out Debby.  We'll head to the Keys at the end of the week.  Hopefully we will be able to avoid having bad weather down there since we changed our plans.  It worked out better too because DH got sick on the way down here.  He's had a couple of days to recover now and is starting to feel better.  Tomorrow if he isn't completely better I'm making him go to the clinic and see the dr.



Just wanted to offer a big HUG and prayers that the rain will slack off so you all can enjoy your trip. 



TinkNH said:


> I have done tons of tie dye...including 20 shirts with hearts done the same as the mickey heads...perhaps I can help you trouble shoot?  what kit were you using?  what did you use to tie off the mickey heads?  PM me if you want to chat...I have WAY more experience with tie dye than sewing!
> 
> ETA: this is one of many heart shirts I did this past winter :






TinkNH said:


> There has been a miracle here at my house!  I bought a pattern on YCMT for underpants that have no elastic...just use a cotton / spandex blend for leg and waist....  I tore apart an old tee shirt and tank and made maddie underpants that she LOVES because they do not hurt at all
> 
> They are not perfect because I don't have a surger to make the seams as pretty as the examples...but they cover everything that needs covering...I am so happy and plan to make more!



Wow I LOVE the tie dye dress! Great colors! And I didn't respond to this but I meant to but HURRAY HURRAY for finding an underroo pattern that works for your kiddo!

Cut out DS's pair of Mickey shorts today. I'm trying to decide if I want to add pockets to them or not. I'm leaning towards not because I really don't think he'll wear them outside of Disney (they will literally look like the britches Mickey wears)  unless it's for a costume, and even then he shouldn't really need pockets.

Sunshine


----------



## 2princessmommy

DMGeurts said:


> I grew up in Stearns County...  DH grew up in Cottage Grove.    You?
> 
> D~



All around but mostly Farmington...another thing we have in common is our daughter's name...my oldest is Victoria but we call her Tori for short.  

Weird ah?  Can't wait to see more of your creations...you are very talented!


----------



## Teamtori

MaryPoppins1964 said:


> Here are two skirts I just recently made.  Super easy tutorial from Punkin Patterns, especially love it since my DD10 is a beautiful plus size young lady and it is not easy finding patterns for her.  Greatest reward "really mommy that's for me?  I love it"  which sent me back in to make another!!



I JUST printed off this pattern yesterday!! The skirts are great and I keep getting inspired to make some skirts for me!



goteamwood said:


>



Ok, that does it. Your bowling shirts are amazing and I am going to buy this pattern today!!



Sandi S said:


> Patterns I picked up at the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current project - a London/Olympic/Epcot themed halter dress:
> 
> The bus and Mickey with flags took 5 hours to stitch out. but I love it! The pattern is Ventura by Farbenmix. I need to complete the construction and add a red plaid ruffle and red plaid bias for the halter.



So the machine is great! It looks a lot like my machine, except it isn't the project runway one. The patterns look like some they sell at my local fabric store..have you ever tried them? I keep looking at them but not sure if they would be too hard!

The dress looks great so far!!



DMGeurts said:


> Then I did a Minnie UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Your bags are so great and you are such an inspiration that you've made such a successful business! I would love to be in your shoes at some point!!


----------



## McDuck

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry! You might be able to re-tie dye them rather than starting all over from scratch, but it is risky. You'd need to make sure that you get some color that would blend well with the other ones, then re-dye them and try to just concentrate the dye in the white areas and really get down into the folds.  And then I would just applique over the mickey head part. I feel badly though because I know how disappointed I get when my projects don't turn out.
> 
> Thank you to everyone else who complimented my shirts.
> 
> Sunshine



Your shirts came out so awesome!  I was hopeful for mine, but alas.  LOL  I may just get the same kit the base housing people had and re-do the shirts.  Would I restitch the Mickey and band it off again beforehand?



tricia said:


> I have also fixed the Mickey heads by tracing around them with a bleach pen when they were just big blobs for me.  I did that with the 2 on the top in this picture.



That's a good tip about the bleach pen!  Thanks!



goteamwood said:


> Took advantage of my husband's off days this weekend to put together two more shirts for my little guys. I think the bowling shirt pattern is versatile enough that even if that is the only pattern I use the shirts will look different enough as to not be too repetitive.



Those came out great!!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> Jennie,  for the shirts, I hope Tricia's tips help you salvage them! *



Thanks, Judy.  We'll figure it out.  Bill's actually came out the best of all three.  Kaity's is the least dyed and most uneven.  I may just totally do a new one for her and shove this one in the PJ's drawer.



dianemom2 said:


> I've done lots of tie dying and it is hard to make sure you get enough dye onto the shirt.  Make sure you pull apart the folds and get tons of dye into them.  I'd re-dye the shirts and see how they come out.  I've had very good success doing that.  Then I'd outline the Mickey head with the bleach pen.  Just make sure that you put a good padding of newspaper inside the shirt when you use the bleach pen or it will bleed through to the other side of the shirt.
> 
> We'll we are on vacation and Tropical Storm Debby has messed up our plans.  We ended up going to visit my in-laws in Sarasota first to wait out Debby.  We'll head to the Keys at the end of the week.  Hopefully we will be able to avoid having bad weather down there since we changed our plans.  It worked out better too because DH got sick on the way down here.  He's had a couple of days to recover now and is starting to feel better.  Tomorrow if he isn't completely better I'm making him go to the clinic and see the dr.



Thanks for the suggestions and the newspaper tip!!  Sorry Debby and illness are messing with your vacation!  My little one has a cold--it's now turned into a cough--so trying to nip it in the bud.



TinkNH said:


> I have done tons of tie dye...including 20 shirts with hearts done the same as the mickey heads...perhaps I can help you trouble shoot?  what kit were you using?  what did you use to tie off the mickey heads?  PM me if you want to chat...I have WAY more experience with tie dye than sewing!
> 
> ETA: this is one of many heart shirts I did this past winter :



I used waxed dental floss to stitch my Mickey--maybe I should have used Glide or Satin tape.  Or should I have double-stranded it?  Maybe my stitches weren't close enough together?  I did a mid-length basting type stitch.

The kits that base housing provided were Tulip and they were jewel toned--green, blue, pink, purple, and yellow.  They had three or four kits out for everyone to use and kept advising the kids not to waste dye, so I know that trying to conserve dye is why my shirts are so white--I didn't get deep enough into the folds and hoped working the shirt with my hands would make up for it.  What I did wrong on the Mickey, I am not sure.  I will PM you.  Thanks!  And that heart tie-dye is awesome!



Sandi S said:


> The new machine - can't wait to play with it on Weds. (I have been doing staff development Monday & Tuesday but after that I am really OFF!)
> 
> 
> My current project - a London/Olympic/Epcot themed halter dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus and Mickey with flags took 5 hours to stitch out. but I love it! The pattern is Ventura by Farbenmix. I need to complete the construction and add a red plaid ruffle and red plaid bias for the halter.



What a great haul and love the London dress!!!

What size does the Ventura range?  I love the look of it!




DMGeurts said:


> HI everyone!!!  I apologize for the photo overload...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest pattern...  A Drawstring Backpack - which has yet to receive an official name.  I've had this pattern drafted for months, but I just haven't had the time to even make a prototype - I have been swamped with orders.  So, this week I had to make the prototype bag to a customer's specifications, and it had to be perfect because it was already sold.  It was nerve-wracking, but I feel it was successful!
> 
> I did several modifications to a regular drawstring backpack so that it was comfy and practical for park touring.  The first thing I added was quilted straps.  I also made the back zippered pocket "hidden".  Anyways - I am quite proud of this because it was totally new, and it went together just how I imagined it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



LOVE all the bags!!  You are so talented!!!

btw, Kaity just asked, "Is that my Dory backpack?"  



2princessmommy said:


> I love the UPB - so want to try to make one of my own. Loved the Stitch one! I want to make one for my mom for the trip for a Christmas gift.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Yes, D, if you ever want to put the UPB pattern for sale, I would buy it from you!!!!


Okay, time to get on with my day.  I am still trying to get the first Western frock coat sewn.  I have one more to do after that one--and it's not even cut out yet because I'm leaving the pattern pieces pinned so I don't lose track of what piece is what.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here is the Mary Poppins dress that I made for Alexa to wear to Mary Poppins on Broadway.  I wish I had put a ruffle around the bottom but I was in a hurry to finish it so it's plainer than I would have liked.  It does have ruffles on the back panel but I didn't get a pic of those.






I just finished a 4-night stretch and I am off to bed but I adore that little London/Epcot outfit!

The bags are to die for as usual!  I especially love the Dumbo one!


----------



## Teamtori

Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
















I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!


----------



## goteamwood

Teamtori said:


> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u449/stephenandmichelleg/Picture217.jpg [/QUOTE]
> 
> I LOVE this. The very hungry caterpillar is a favorite around here.
> 
> Good job on the button holes. I was scared of them too but my machine has an easy buttonhole setting so it was much ado about nothing! Great job, ll be the birthday girl looks adorable.


----------



## tigger_mommy

Quick, talk me down!!!! There is a vintage Sears Kenmore (working) sewing machine in a table at a local thrift store. It's been there so long that they have it marked down to $15.  Holy mother of pearl this thing is sweet. The only issue is I bought a sewing table a couple of months ago, granted my husband has not finished painting it yet. It is so hard not to go buy this thing, and just sell the unfinished table. Talk me down voices of sewing reason!


----------



## Sandi S

DMGeurts;45293029
I love everything!!!  Sandi - congrats on the new machine - and I love the patterns you got (that skirt is adorable - who made that pattern?  I can't make it out).


And my newest pattern...  A Drawstring Backpack - which has yet to receive an official name.  I've had this pattern drafted for months said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v416/dmgeurts/Custom%20Disney%20park%20bags/IMG_5796.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



The skirt is Ventura by Farbenmix - I need to attach it to the halter because it is a dress.

I love the Nemo/Dory bag - really cute!



McDuck said:


> What size does the Ventura range?  I love the look of it!
> :


86/92 - 140/146 - definitely not a dress for a girl who is developing womanly curves, though



Teamtori said:


> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!



That is cute! I made Gracie a dress with some of that fabric when she was a toddler.

I hope to finish up the London dress and have some pictures this evening.


----------



## DMGeurts

2princessmommy said:


> All around but mostly Farmington...another thing we have in common is our daughter's name...my oldest is Victoria but we call her Tori for short.
> 
> Weird ah?  Can't wait to see more of your creations...you are very talented!



Too funny!  We should do a Dismeet sometime.  



McDuck said:


> LOVE all the bags!!  You are so talented!!!
> 
> btw, Kaity just asked, "Is that my Dory backpack?"
> 
> Yes, D, if you ever want to put the UPB pattern for sale, I would buy it from you!!!!



Thanks - LOL about Kaity's comment.  

I know - I just wish I had the time to draft it...  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is the Mary Poppins dress that I made for Alexa to wear to Mary Poppins on Broadway.  I wish I had put a ruffle around the bottom but I was in a hurry to finish it so it's plainer than I would have liked.  It does have ruffles on the back panel but I didn't get a pic of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a 4-night stretch and I am off to bed but I adore that little London/Epcot outfit!
> 
> The bags are to die for as usual!  I especially love the Dumbo one!



I love how this dress turned out - it's Practically Perfect in Everyway!  



Teamtori said:


> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!



I love how this dress turned out too!

I am also scared of button holes - they can be tricky!  Just remember that a disappearing ink fabric marker is your best friend!

I was so scared when I was doing my Dory bag... I had to do several button holes at the very end - talk about sweat dripping down my back.



tigger_mommy said:


> Quick, talk me down!!!! There is a vintage Sears Kenmore (working) sewing machine in a table at a local thrift store. It's been there so long that they have it marked down to $15.  Holy mother of pearl this thing is sweet. The only issue is I bought a sewing table a couple of months ago, granted my husband has not finished painting it yet. It is so hard not to go buy this thing, and just sell the unfinished table. Talk me down voices of sewing reason!



OK - well I am the very last person that will try and talk you out of it...  I am the one that will talk you INTO it!  Nothin' better than sewing on a vintage machine - that is all I sew on...

My main machine - Patience:






My appliquer - Mr. Rocketpants:






Everything I make is done on a vintage machine, I only have one machine that is newer and that's my serger (I'd love to get a vintage one of those too - but there really isn't such a thing) - but I rarely, if ever, use my serger.

So, hop in your car - and go grab that machine - it's a sweet deal!!!    And then post pictures.

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

DMGeurts said:


> Then I did a Minnie UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a coordinating Mickey for the same customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love all the bags. I haven't tried any yet but it's on my list. I will say that we need to trade some fabric I think because I haven't seen that Barnum and Bailey fabric anywhere and I have 3 other bailey one's that it would go perfect with.

Question about the park bag.... Is there something that seals the cover so that when it rains, it doesn't soak everything inside ?



Teamtori said:


> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!



I love it ! Soo cute !! I HATE buttonholes too !!! They scare me !



DMGeurts said:


> I am also scared of button holes - they can be tricky!  Just remember that a disappearing ink fabric marker is your best friend!
> 
> My appliquer - Mr. Rocketpants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I love Mr Rocketpants !! I have never seen a machine that looks like that. It look so space age. i would buy one of those at a yard sale in a heartbeat !


----------



## smile5sunshine

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is the Mary Poppins dress that I made for Alexa to wear to Mary Poppins on Broadway.  I wish I had put a ruffle around the bottom but I was in a hurry to finish it so it's plainer than I would have liked.  It does have ruffles on the back panel but I didn't get a pic of those.



I think it's cute. And sometimes understated is better. 



Teamtori said:


> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!



LOVE!  Looks great and HURRAY for the buttonholes! 



tigger_mommy said:


> Quick, talk me down!!!! There is a vintage Sears Kenmore (working) sewing machine in a table at a local thrift store. It's been there so long that they have it marked down to $15.  Holy mother of pearl this thing is sweet. The only issue is I bought a sewing table a couple of months ago, granted my husband has not finished painting it yet. It is so hard not to go buy this thing, and just sell the unfinished table. Talk me down voices of sewing reason!



Sister, you came to the WRONG PLACE if you expect to be talked out of buying another machine.  GO GET IT!!!!

sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> I will definitely post it modeled! It's been a really fun dress to work on.
> 
> I like collecting patterns - the big 4 are cheap on sale (only time I buy them), and after I discovered some of the European patterns, my pattern collection turned into an international party. The only major place I have not gotten patterns from is Japan.


I rarely buy patterns -- I just alter the ones I have and combine things with tuts on line, etc.  I love the European patterns and there are positively ones i want to buy, but they are on the pricier side.  I also worry they may be hard to do if I can't find an on line tut to go along with them.  I managed the Insa skirt just fine, but I quite liked having a tut for the Vida.  



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, and dragging stuff from Judy's thread onto this one, just because it's easier to "talk" to you all in one spot but I'm glad you were able to resolve the house insurance issue. I HATE it when the mortgage company drops the ball on things like that. HUGS!
> 
> Cut out DS's pair of Mickey shorts today. I'm trying to decide if I want to add pockets to them or not. I'm leaning towards not because I really don't think he'll wear them outside of Disney (they will literally look like the britches Mickey wears)  unless it's for a costume, and even then he shouldn't really need pockets.
> 
> Sunshine


Thanks for the hugs -- I posted today's fiasco on Lisa's ptr since I feel I've over-clogged Judy's!  Normally my life meanders along OK, but lately it seems like one crappy thing after another and I can't quite figure out what I did to deserve this run of poo.

I think if your shorts are modeled after Mickey's I would skip the pockets.   The pockets are just a nice touch when you do your 100th pair of Easy Fits and want to change them up a bit.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is the Mary Poppins dress that I made for Alexa to wear to Mary Poppins on Broadway.  I wish I had put a ruffle around the bottom but I was in a hurry to finish it so it's plainer than I would have liked.  It does have ruffles on the back panel but I didn't get a pic of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a 4-night stretch and I am off to bed but I adore that little London/Epcot outfit!
> 
> The bags are to die for as usual!  I especially love the Dumbo one!


That dress is sweet!  I rather like it without a ruffle.  I am over ruffles anyway -- I did a ruffled back Insa for dd and the fabric is a pain to iron.  It makes me never want to ruffle a thing again.  And I'm lucky, dd actually can live without ruffles -- twirl she likes so I still have to gather, but she's fine without oodles of ruffles.  Alexa looks like she's really proud of that dress in the picture too 



Teamtori said:


> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!


That is so adorable!  I love it!  Great job on the buttonholes   I used to love my machine for buttonholes but lately it's been ornery so now I dread doing them.  I love doing the knots though because it gives the straps a little room to spare and they can be adjusted as the child grows.  Your niece is so lucky to have you!  And I'm really pleased to hear you say you've got your groove back   So when is your new pressie going to arrive????



tigger_mommy said:


> Quick, talk me down!!!! There is a vintage Sears Kenmore (working) sewing machine in a table at a local thrift store. It's been there so long that they have it marked down to $15.  Holy mother of pearl this thing is sweet. The only issue is I bought a sewing table a couple of months ago, granted my husband has not finished painting it yet. It is so hard not to go buy this thing, and just sell the unfinished table. Talk me down voices of sewing reason!


No talking down here -- we only UP - talk.  and why would you need to sell the table?  I'm sure you can find room for both.  I wish I lived closer to you and I'd hop over and get the machine.  

D~ gorgeous bags -- I didn't quote b/c I'm usually over on your ptr commenting.


----------



## Meshell2002

TIGGER MOMMAY BUY THE KENMORE! LOL! I have a vintage kenmore and love it....did it have the cams? I need some for my model # 1814

D---- I had no idea you had a Rocketeer too! is that newer than Patience?

sorry for the drive by post.....but enabling is very important...especially for $15!


----------



## TinkNH

GET THE MACHINE! $15!!! its a STEAL!!



LOVE the hungry caterpillar dress...Eric Carle is one of my fave artists for kids books


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Hi Ladies! 

I am back to lurk around here some more, been so long  I dont think that I have sewed since 2008!! Crazy!! My mom bought DD#1 a small brother machine for her bday, she's itching to use it. Already bought some simple patterns and fabric, but we cant get the bobbin to work, keeps catching. 

and at the same time my mom bought a Innov-ís 1500D, and wants me to learn how to use it for her  cant wait to get started on some fun new pieces!!

In the mean time I will just lurk.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

QUESTION!!!!


I'm headed to the Orlando area (DTD) in a few weeks, I don't get to go in the parks, but can get a little Disney fix at DTD.  I know at one point someone mentioned there was a place near Disney to get some fabric....Disney Fabric.  Where was it?  I would love to try to visit at least one place....even if it is Walmart 

Thanks!!

Jennifer


----------



## PrincessMickey

Sandi S said:


> The new machine - can't wait to play with it on Weds. (I have been doing staff development Monday & Tuesday but after that I am really OFF!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patterns I picked up at the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little two much fabric fun this month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, both bins= fabric I bought in June, but half of it is from the Patsy Aiken outlet and they will not be open again until fall.)
> 
> My sewing area - new white/green cabinet and new white chair - IKEA - less than $100 total - huge difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current project - a London/Olympic/Epcot themed halter dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus and Mickey with flags took 5 hours to stitch out. but I love it! The pattern is Ventura by Farbenmix. I need to complete the construction and add a red plaid ruffle and red plaid bias for the halter.



Have fun with your new machine! Those patterns look great and love all that fabric. Looks like you have some great stuff in there. I also love the olympics outfits, so perfect for this summer.



VBAndrea said:


> Very pretty!  The flowers look fantastic but grrrrr!  can't see  the sash at all in that photo!  I hope the wedding was enjoyable



Thanks, Yeah it was frustrating, I'll share the whole story when I get the better pictures. It was nice though and ate lot's of good food while down there



DMGeurts said:


> Then I did a Minnie UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a coordinating Mickey for the same customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Stich UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



As usual D I love your bags. Of these I think Stitch is my favorite. And I second selling your patterns, I would definately buy it!



smile5sunshine said:


> Glad you had a good time. The flower arrangements look great!
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you!!



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Looks great!! I love Mary Poppins



Teamtori said:


>



Great job on the dress and buttonholes! I am still hesitant when I do my buttonholes. I always have to do a test one on scrap fabric to make sure it's the right size and to remember what direction it stitches in to make sure my placement is good. Glad you're doing better and back to sewing!

I had jury duty today and was dismissed so that's good. I wouldn't have minded but I live on the other side of the county and it's a long drive especially in traffic and then to be there all day I wouldn't have had any free time.


----------



## pyrxtc

Well, I was looking on Craigslist and now I have plans for Friday. Going across the state to hit an estate sale of a former seamstress. I hope everything isn't too overpriced.

I'm tempted to share it with my fellow NH friends but I'm afraid they'll be in front of me in line !! I'll share when I leave on Friday so you all can pick up anything left. I plan on being there for opening.











Please don't take my find ??? 

I hope I can get there early enough and it's bring enough cash. Ugh !! Why when I have a lean summer ?


----------



## blessedmom4

McDuck said:


> Thanks, Judy.  We'll figure it out.  Bill's actually came out the best of all three.  Kaity's is the least dyed and most uneven.  I may just totally do a new one for her and shove this one in the PJ's drawer.
> 
> *That is a good idea and maybe you can get a child's shirt a little less expensive!*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and the newspaper tip!!  Sorry Debby and illness are messing with your vacation!  My little one has a cold--it's now turned into a cough--so trying to nip it in the bud.
> 
> *Diane, I hope your DH feels MUCH better and Jennie I am SO sorry the cold is getting worse, good thing you kept her home Sunday! *





smile5sunshine said:


> The London/Olympics dress is turning out great! but  on the time it took you to stitch out the bus/mickey! We're getting closer by the day!
> 
> *I LOVED that too, that Mickey is one design I just
> *
> OH, it makes me so sad to think of Michelle and Amy not getting to use their customs. And I won't lie, now I am a nervous nellie that the same thing will happen to us! I knew we picked a prime hurricane season time to go, but that was practically the only time that worked for all the parties involved (we are meeting with 3 different units of the main family group). All I can do is cross my fingers and hope!
> *I hope it gets pretty for Amy and Michelle to show off all of their hard work as well! And we will just think good thoughts for good weather and NO more TS or hurricanes! *
> 
> Okay, and dragging stuff from Judy's thread onto this one, just because it's easier to "talk" to you all in one spot but I'm glad you were able to resolve the house insurance issue. I HATE it when the mortgage company drops the ball on things like that. HUGS!
> 
> *Andrea NEEDS/DESERVES all of the positive vibes and prayers she can get!  AND, somebody to buy her house in RI!
> *





VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the hugs -- I posted today's fiasco on Lisa's ptr since I feel I've over-clogged Judy's!  Normally my life meanders along OK, but lately it seems like one crappy thing after another and I can't quite figure out what I did to deserve this run of poo.
> *ANDREA, NOBODY deserves the bad stuff, but it DOES happen...that doesn't mean you caused it...if it did, I must be the worst person on the planet...and guess what, I am NOT!
> You truly ARE having more than your fair share of not nice things happening... just PLEASE keep writing over on the PTR so I know!! We all know how bad I am to keep up with all of the threads, PM's and emails...
> *
> 
> 
> D~ gorgeous bags -- I didn't quote b/c I'm usually over on your ptr commenting.


*
Oh I agree D~ I LOVE seeing them one after the other, even if I HAVE seen them on the TR! Once again 

LOVED the Mary Poppins, dress, the Hungry Caterpillar (One of our all time Favorites)!
 Pyrxtc...have fun at your sell and good luck!

As for the $15 sewing Machine, even I would buy it and I don't know how to sew....YET!!!!

*


----------



## DisNorth

I haven't had much time to sew lately, but I have a baby quilt I need to finish for my friend who is due in a week, eek!

I've been lurking and everyone has been doing some awsome sewing. 



DMGeurts said:


> First is my bag set from the Launch a few weeks ago...


It look even more amazing in person! I can't beleave it's hand appliqe. I don't know if I can wait for January to use it. 



DMGeurts said:


> And my newest pattern...  A Drawstring Backpack - which has yet to receive an official name.  I've had this pattern drafted for months, but I just haven't had the time to even make a prototype - I have been swamped with orders.  So, this week I had to make the prototype bag to a customer's specifications, and it had to be perfect because it was already sold.  It was nerve-wracking, but I feel it was successful!
> 
> I did several modifications to a regular drawstring backpack so that it was comfy and practical for park touring.  The first thing I added was quilted straps.  I also made the back zippered pocket "hidden".  Anyways - I am quite proud of this because it was totally new, and it went together just how I imagined it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I just had to comment on this, LOVE it! It turned out so well. You should so do a backpack for the next launch


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> Well, I was looking on Craigslist and now I have plans for Friday. Going across the state to hit an estate sale of a former seamstress. I hope everything isn't too overpriced.
> 
> I'm tempted to share it with my fellow NH friends but I'm afraid they'll be in front of me in line !! I'll share when I leave on Friday so you all can pick up anything left. I plan on being there for opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't take my find ???
> 
> I hope I can get there early enough and it's bring enough cash. Ugh !! Why when I have a lean summer ?



No worries...I wont be leaving home as I am carless and surrounded by children!  I hope you get some great stuff ...please share pics of your goodies when you get back!


----------



## Sally

Question

My oldest daughter was going to work this morning and I was helping her get things ready to go.. When she left she had a coffee cup, her thermos, her purse, her smallish tote bag, and her lunch was scattered into the 2 different bags.
So I am looking for a pattern for a tote bag that can handle her lunch, her laptop, her work files, her thermos, and possible some other small items.  I remember Andrea did the teacher totes, not sure that pattern could be adapted for a thermos on the outside of the tote.  Thank you anyone who can point me in a direction.


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the hugs -- I posted today's fiasco on Lisa's ptr since I feel I've over-clogged Judy's!  Normally my life meanders along OK, but lately it seems like one crappy thing after another and I can't quite figure out what I did to deserve this run of poo.
> 
> I think if your shorts are modeled after Mickey's I would skip the pockets.   The pockets are just a nice touch when you do your 100th pair of Easy Fits and want to change them up a bit.



Ack, I guess now I'm going to have to wander over there to stalk you and see what was up with today.......

Okay, I'm back! Glad that you were able to get the new therapist. I would have been outraged too at her behavior. I dislike very much having to wait on drs, but because my FIL was a dr in a small family practice, I am totally familiar with the circumstances that they run into that makes them tardy, however that lady CHOSE to do it! Okay, now I'm all riled up for you!  FX that it won't take long for the other therapist to get in touch with you and you can get another appt quickly. Sorry you didn't get to go fishing. I really hope that the rest of the week goes MUCH better, even if you do have to work some. ((((HUGS))))

And about the Mickey shorts, I have decided to forgo the front pockets (they would get it the way anyhow) but still considering a fun little surprise for the back. AND now I can't make up my mind whether I want to do the front "dots" circular and white (cause that's how his costume is in the parks and also how he appears on Mickey Mouse Clubhouse) OR do them oval and yellow. Decisions, decisions. Man, I think I over think things! 



JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am back to lurk around here some more, been so long  I dont think that I have sewed since 2008!! Crazy!! My mom bought DD#1 a small brother machine for her bday, she's itching to use it. Already bought some simple patterns and fabric, but we cant get the bobbin to work, keeps catching.
> 
> and at the same time my mom bought a Innov-ís 1500D, and wants me to learn how to use it for her  cant wait to get started on some fun new pieces!!
> 
> In the mean time I will just lurk.



Oh I don't know anything about your mom's new machine but that sure does sound fancy!  I bet that the sewing skills come back to you really quickly. Can't wait to see all the fun things you make and YAY on your DD wanting to learn to sew. Mine has been itching for me to teach her too. Guess I'd better get on that!



PrincessMickey said:


> I had jury duty today and was dismissed so that's good. I wouldn't have minded but I live on the other side of the county and it's a long drive especially in traffic and then to be there all day I wouldn't have had any free time.



Glad that you won't have to make that long drive everyday. 



pyrxtc said:


> Well, I was looking on Craigslist and now I have plans for Friday. Going across the state to hit an estate sale of a former seamstress. I hope everything isn't too overpriced.
> 
> I'm tempted to share it with my fellow NH friends but I'm afraid they'll be in front of me in line !! I'll share when I leave on Friday so you all can pick up anything left. I plan on being there for opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't take my find ???
> 
> I hope I can get there early enough and it's bring enough cash. Ugh !! Why when I have a lean summer ?



OOooohhh, AAAAhhhhh. man, look at those mad organizational skills! Her FQ stash is so neatly stored! GL and hope you get lots of good things! 



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> Oh I agree D~ I LOVE seeing them one after the other, even if I HAVE seen them on the TR! Once again
> 
> LOVED the Mary Poppins, dress, the Hungry Caterpillar (One of our all time Favorites)!
> Pyrxtc...have fun at your sell and good luck!
> 
> As for the $15 sewing Machine, even I would buy it and I don't know how to sew....YET!!!!
> 
> *



Thank you for thinking happy-no rain thoughts for me later on in August 

ROFL at you buying the machine even if you don't know how to sew (yet). I am confident that one day you WILL learn (when you get a little bit of time). Anyway you could force yourself to do a "home ec" class with the girls for homeschool and learn right along side them? 



DisNorth said:


> I haven't had much time to sew lately, but I have a baby quilt I need to finish for my friend who is due in a week, eek!
> 
> I've been lurking and everyone has been doing some awsome sewing.



GL finishing up the baby quilt. I HATE being on deadlines, so I'm sure you're feeling the pressure. please come back and share a picture with us when you are all finished up!



Sally said:


> Question
> 
> My oldest daughter was going to work this morning and I was helping her get things ready to go.. When she left she had a coffee cup, her thermos, her purse, her smallish tote bag, and her lunch was scattered into the 2 different bags.
> So I am looking for a pattern for a tote bag that can handle her lunch, her laptop, her work files, her thermos, and possible some other small items.  I remember Andrea did the teacher totes, not sure that pattern could be adapted for a thermos on the outside of the tote.  Thank you anyone who can point me in a direction.



I don't know any bag patterns, but maybe try looking at some DIAPER BAG patterns? Many of those have elasticized pockets to hold bottles or sippy cups.


Okay, now I have a qustion for the serger owners in our group: what do you do with all the little leftover tails?  I have been using a tapestry needle to thread them back into/under the serger threads, but it takes so much time, so I'm wondering if there is some trick I am missing. It took me longer to thread the tails than it did to sew up the entire shorts!

Thanks!
Sunshine


----------



## Sally

smile5sunshine said:


> I don't know any bag patterns, but maybe try looking at some DIAPER BAG patterns? Many of those have elasticized pockets to hold bottles or sippy cups.
> 
> Sunshine



I hadn't thought of a diaper bag pattern, I was so focused on tote bags, I didn't even think about other options.  
Thank you so much for that idea!!


----------



## Sandi S

Lost my quotes...

There are photo tutorials on all of the Farbenmix patterns on the farbenmix.de web site. Turn on Google translate and you will be good to go.

I got the London dress finished - but after the model went to bed, so pictures in the morning...and then I have a new leotard to sew up and a dress to finish cutting out. Plus, my mom is going to come over and we will begin playing with the machine I won.


----------



## blessedmom4

DisNorth said:


> It look even more amazing in person! I can't beleave it's hand appliqe. I don't know if I can wait for January to use it.


*Oh my goodness, I had NO IDEA you were the winner of this bag!!!  CONGRATS!!!! WHY are you waiting until January, that would be my EVERYDAY BAG....EVERY DAY! I would wear something Disney each day of my life if I had it! It makes me happy and I find myself smiling more!* 


smile5sunshine said:


> And about the Mickey shorts, I have decided to forgo the front pockets (they would get it the way anyhow) but still considering a fun little surprise for the back. AND now I can't make up my mind whether I want to do the front "dots" circular and white (cause that's how his costume is in the parks and also how he appears on Mickey Mouse Clubhouse) OR do them oval and yellow. Decisions, decisions. Man, I think I over think things!
> *I vote for yellow...very...Sunshiney! *
> 
> 
> Thank you for thinking happy-no rain thoughts for me later on in August
> *My pleasure!  *
> ROFL at you buying the machine even if you don't know how to sew (yet). I am confident that one day you WILL learn (when you get a little bit of time). Anyway you could force yourself to do a "home ec" class with the girls for homeschool and learn right along side them?



*Rachel really wants to learn, so that would be a GREAT idea!!! Lisa would enjoy it too I am sure...she saw a commercial from some craft show where they are competing and she said, I would SO win that!  LOVE that confidence! And if I found a vintage machine for $15, D~ could help me get it up and running...couldn't you D~...I would let David tackle it, he is so mechanical...*


----------



## SallyfromDE

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now I have a qustion for the serger owners in our group: what do you do with all the little leftover tails?  I have been using a tapestry needle to thread them back into/under the serger threads, but it takes so much time, so I'm wondering if there is some trick I am missing. It took me longer to thread the tails than it did to sew up the entire shorts!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



If it's an exposed end seam, that is what your supposed to do. I usually bother with that tho', I'll use fray check.


----------



## tricia

Sally said:


> Question
> 
> My oldest daughter was going to work this morning and I was helping her get things ready to go.. When she left she had a coffee cup, her thermos, her purse, her smallish tote bag, and her lunch was scattered into the 2 different bags.
> So I am looking for a pattern for a tote bag that can handle her lunch, her laptop, her work files, her thermos, and possible some other small items.  I remember Andrea did the teacher totes, not sure that pattern could be adapted for a thermos on the outside of the tote.  Thank you anyone who can point me in a direction.



I love making the Aivilo tote.  Very easy and you can change the size to your liking quite easily.  I would just add a pocket to the end with an elastic top for the water bottle.




DisNorth said:


> I haven't had much time to sew lately, but I have a baby quilt I need to finish for my friend who is due in a week, eek!
> 
> I've been lurking and everyone has been doing some awsome sewing.
> 
> 
> It look even more amazing in person! I can't beleave it's hand appliqe. I don't know if I can wait for January to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to comment on this, LOVE it! It turned out so well. You should so do a backpack for the next launch



Cool, I didn't realize someone from this thread had won it. 



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, now I have a qustion for the serger owners in our group: what do you do with all the little leftover tails?  I have been using a tapestry needle to thread them back into/under the serger threads, but it takes so much time, so I'm wondering if there is some trick I am missing. It took me longer to thread the tails than it did to sew up the entire shorts!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



Sometimes I just use a little fray check, especially for rolled hems.  If it is on the inside, sometimes I just stitch over the last inch or so with my regular machine just to lock it in place.  And on something like shorts or PJ pants, all of the ends end up in the hem or the waistband anyway, so no need to do anything.


----------



## McDuck

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is the Mary Poppins dress that I made for Alexa to wear to Mary Poppins on Broadway.  I wish I had put a ruffle around the bottom but I was in a hurry to finish it so it's plainer than I would have liked.  It does have ruffles on the back panel but I didn't get a pic of those.



Love it!!!!!  And love her pose!



Teamtori said:


> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!



That is so adorable!  And yay for conquering buttonhole fear!    Now if I could conquer my fear of zippers....  LOL



Sandi S said:


> Lost my quotes...
> 
> There are photo tutorials on all of the Farbenmix patterns on the farbenmix.de web site. Turn on Google translate and you will be good to go.
> 
> I got the London dress finished - but after the model went to bed, so pictures in the morning...and then I have a new leotard to sew up and a dress to finish cutting out. Plus, my mom is going to come over and we will begin playing with the machine I won.



Thanks for the info---I have a 2 1/2 year old, so sounds like I could justify the purchase of the Ventura.  Hmmmm.....  

Judy, I lucked out in my bad luck of being unable to find a single white shirt for Kaity, so I bought a 5 pack of boys' Hanes in her size.  I have four more white shirts stashed in my sewing room for future use.


----------



## Tonyslady

Good morning all. How is everyone doing this hump day?? I've decided to come out of lurkdome in hopes that ya'll could give me some inspiration. We will be going to wdw for Christmas this year and i want to get a start on some family shirts and some outfits for the kids. So show me your Christmas Disney outfits.


----------



## Sandi S

Welcome, Tonyslady! I don't have any Christmas Disney outfits to share, but I do have one London Olympics/Epcot dress finished.














I love this dress - it was one that totally came out like I imagined it.


----------



## DMGeurts

Teamtori said:


> Your bags are so great and you are such an inspiration that you've made such a successful business! I would love to be in your shoes at some point!!



Awww... Thanks!  However, I am not sure how successful my business is...  LOL  Am I very busy?  Yes!  Do I make a profit?  Not even close (don't tell DH).    It was a total accident that it fell into my lap, but I LOVE every minute of it - And I LOVE every single friendship that I've developed from it - and that's the reason I continue to do it.  



pyrxtc said:


> Question about the park bag.... Is there something that seals the cover so that when it rains, it doesn't soak everything inside ?



Sorry - there is nothing inside.  I assumed, since it will be on the person's back - they will either have a poncho or an umbrella...  There is room inside the bag to carry either one or both.  



VBAndrea said:


> D~ gorgeous bags -- I didn't quote b/c I'm usually over on your ptr commenting.



I know that Andrea...  That's the only reason I posted over here - so I could get you to comment twice.    And it worked.  



Meshell2002 said:


> D---- I had no idea you had a Rocketeer too! is that newer than Patience?




Do you have a Rocketeer too????  Yes, Patience is from 1951 (if my memory serves me correctly) and Mr. Rocketpants is from 1963 (again, memory issues)...  But Mr. R seems like he is stuck in his teen years - He thinks he was born in the 90's - because he frequently gives me attitude.  



JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am back to lurk around here some more, been so long  I dont think that I have sewed since 2008!! Crazy!! My mom bought DD#1 a small brother machine for her bday, she's itching to use it. Already bought some simple patterns and fabric, but we cant get the bobbin to work, keeps catching.
> 
> and at the same time my mom bought a Innov-ís 1500D, and wants me to learn how to use it for her  cant wait to get started on some fun new pieces!!
> 
> In the mean time I will just lurk.



Welcome!!!  Even though I am not here very often anymore...  



PrincessMickey said:


> As usual D I love your bags. Of these I think Stitch is my favorite. And I second selling your patterns, I would definately buy it!



Thanks!  I wish I could sell my patterns - it just takes so much time to draft them - and I am just so solidly booked that I can't seem to find the time.  



DisNorth said:


> It look even more amazing in person! I can't beleave it's hand appliqe. I don't know if I can wait for January to use it.



I can't believe this was YOU!!!!  You turkey~!  I wish you would have told me...  I would have thrown in a LGMH, at least.  Well - I certainly hope you enjoy it, and I would love pictures of it in action - as it is one of my very favorite bags!  



blessedmom4 said:


> *Oh my goodness, I had NO IDEA you were the winner of this bag!!!  CONGRATS!!!! WHY are you waiting until January, that would be my EVERYDAY BAG....EVERY DAY! I would wear something Disney each day of my life if I had it! It makes me happy and I find myself smiling more!*
> 
> 
> *Rachel really wants to learn, so that would be a GREAT idea!!! Lisa would enjoy it too I am sure...she saw a commercial from some craft show where they are competing and she said, I would SO win that!  LOVE that confidence! And if I found a vintage machine for $15, D~ could help me get it up and running...couldn't you D~...I would let David tackle it, he is so mechanical...*



LOL - funny you should mention this.  I was brainstorming with DH the other night, trying to come up with a good hostess gift for Marianne...  One of my ideas was that I could restore her 237 while I am out there - which DH thought was a nice idea, however, he then reminded me of all the issues I had with Mr. R when I restored him.  "You wouldn't want to leave her with a pile of parts when you leave, would you?"  Um, yah, good point.  So, he made me promise no machine restoring while I am in Charlotte...  However, that won't keep me from poking around machines and giving advice.  



tricia said:


> Cool, I didn't realize someone from this thread had won it.



I know!!!  That's exactly what I said!!!  

Thanks for all the comments on my bags everyone!  I really appreciate it!  

D~


----------



## pyrxtc

Sally said:


> Question
> 
> My oldest daughter was going to work this morning and I was helping her get things ready to go.. When she left she had a coffee cup, her thermos, her purse, her smallish tote bag, and her lunch was scattered into the 2 different bags.
> So I am looking for a pattern for a tote bag that can handle her lunch, her laptop, her work files, her thermos, and possible some other small items.  I remember Andrea did the teacher totes, not sure that pattern could be adapted for a thermos on the outside of the tote.  Thank you anyone who can point me in a direction.








Bottom bag on the left in the picture. I'm sure it can be changed easily to add a top strap instead of one to strap it to the seat.

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1823-crafts.aspx#t-0



smile5sunshine said:


> And about the Mickey shorts, I have decided to forgo the front pockets (they would get it the way anyhow) but still considering a fun little surprise for the back. AND now I can't make up my mind whether I want to do the front "dots" circular and white (cause that's how his costume is in the parks and also how he appears on Mickey Mouse Clubhouse) OR do them oval and yellow. Decisions, decisions. Man, I think I over think things!
> 
> OOooohhh, AAAAhhhhh. man, look at those mad organizational skills! Her FQ stash is so neatly stored! GL and hope you get lots of good things!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine



I would go with white for the front dots since more than 75% of the Mickey's I pulled up on Google had them white.

I thought they might be fat quarters but wasn't sure. Can't wait to really look at them.



Sandi S said:


> Welcome, Tonyslady! I don't have any Christmas Disney outfits to share, but I do have one London Olympics/Epcot dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress - it was one that totally came out like I imagined it.



Look great !!! She looks really excited about wearing it ! 

I really miss sewing, been way to busy and disorganized to get anything done


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sally said:


> I hadn't thought of a diaper bag pattern, I was so focused on tote bags, I didn't even think about other options.
> Thank you so much for that idea!!



Glad I could help. 



Sandi S said:


> Lost my quotes...
> 
> There are photo tutorials on all of the Farbenmix patterns on the farbenmix.de web site. Turn on Google translate and you will be good to go.
> 
> I got the London dress finished - but after the model went to bed, so pictures in the morning...and then I have a new leotard to sew up and a dress to finish cutting out. Plus, my mom is going to come over and we will begin playing with the machine I won.



Oh I was really hoping that I'd keep scrolling down this morning and find a picture of the finished dress! I'll have to check back in later, but I can't wait to see it. Gracious you are the most prolific sewer!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Oh my goodness, I had NO IDEA you were the winner of this bag!!!  CONGRATS!!!! WHY are you waiting until January, that would be my EVERYDAY BAG....EVERY DAY! I would wear something Disney each day of my life if I had it! It makes me happy and I find myself smiling more!*
> 
> 
> *Rachel really wants to learn, so that would be a GREAT idea!!! Lisa would enjoy it too I am sure...she saw a commercial from some craft show where they are competing and she said, I would SO win that!  LOVE that confidence! And if I found a vintage machine for $15, D~ could help me get it up and running...couldn't you D~...I would let David tackle it, he is so mechanical...*



I just LOVE that about homeschooling. My kiddos and I have spent some time studying some really cool things because mama gets to pick the subjects! 

And about the shorts, I'm sorry but I ended up going with the white circles. More on that later. 



SallyfromDE said:


> If it's an exposed end seam, that is what your supposed to do. I usually bother with that tho', I'll use fray check.





tricia said:


> Sometimes I just use a little fray check, especially for rolled hems.  If it is on the inside, sometimes I just stitch over the last inch or so with my regular machine just to lock it in place.  And on something like shorts or PJ pants, all of the ends end up in the hem or the waistband anyway, so no need to do anything.



Thank you both. I need to pick up some of that fray check. 



McDuck said:


> Judy, I lucked out in my bad luck of being unable to find a single white shirt for Kaity, so I bought a 5 pack of boys' Hanes in her size.  I have four more white shirts stashed in my sewing room for future use.



Well, at least white shirts will come in handy down the road! 



Tonyslady said:


> Good morning all. How is everyone doing this hump day?? I've decided to come out of lurkdome in hopes that ya'll could give me some inspiration. We will be going to wdw for Christmas this year and i want to get a start on some family shirts and some outfits for the kids. So show me your Christmas Disney outfits.



oh Christmas!  I have nothing to show/share but I am GREEN that you get to go then. I would LOVE to see the World all gussied up.


Okay, so here's the mostly finished Mickey shorts for DS to wear. I still need to do the elastic for the waistband and hem up the bottom (DS was sleeping last night when I finished them and I wanted to make sure I got the length and fit  on them right)

I ended up going with the "classic Mickey" that you see in the parks with the white circles in front.  It was hard to choose because even though he appears that way in costume, nearly ALL merchandise sold by disney parks uses the yellow ovals instead.  

Anyway, here's the front- I still want to add some little "x's" where the button holes would be, but I need to pick up some yellow embroidery floss for that:






and a little "surprise for the back":






YES those are wee little Mickey head shaped pockets!  they are a tad wonky, but most people won't notice unless they are up close focusing on them, especially when I add the elastic in the back. I'm rather tickled with them. 


*edit* Grrrr, I have no idea why that picture is rotated the wrong way.  It's right in PB, but showing up wrong here.  Sorry about that and enjoy the neck stretch. 
Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

pyrxtc said:


> Bottom bag on the left in the picture. I'm sure it can be changed easily to add a top strap instead of one to strap it to the seat.
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1823-crafts.aspx#t-0


I made 4 of those organizers for my car 3 years ago - good pattern!



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh I was really hoping that I'd keep scrolling down this morning and find a picture of the finished dress! I'll have to check back in later, but I can't wait to see it. Gracious you are the most prolific sewer!
> 
> Okay, so here's the mostly finished Mickey shorts for DS to wear. I still need to do the elastic for the waistband and hem up the bottom (DS was sleeping last night when I finished them and I wanted to make sure I got the length and fit  on them right)
> 
> I ended up going with the "classic Mickey" that you see in the parks with the white circles in front.  It was hard to choose because even though he appears that way in costume, nearly ALL merchandise sold by disney parks uses the yellow ovals instead.
> 
> Anyway, here's the front- I still want to add some little "x's" where the button holes would be, but I need to pick up some yellow embroidery floss for that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little "surprise for the back":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES those are wee little Mickey head shaped pockets!  they are a tad wonky, but most people won't notice unless they are up close focusing on them, especially when I add the elastic in the back. I'm rather tickled with them.
> 
> Sunshine



I love the Mickey shorts - BTW - My DD's dress is finished - we must have cross-posted!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Man, several of you snuck in on me while I was posting!



Sandi S said:


> Welcome, Tonyslady! I don't have any Christmas Disney outfits to share, but I do have one London Olympics/Epcot dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress - it was one that totally came out like I imagined it.



HURRAY HURRAY LOVE IT!!! Man, that pattern would be fantastic for the mega-appliques like I sometimes seen on the Grace dress. I LOVE the fabric pairings (I <3 plaid). Great job. 



pyrxtc said:


> Bottom bag on the left in the picture. I'm sure it can be changed easily to add a top strap instead of one to strap it to the seat.
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1823-crafts.aspx#t-0
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with white for the front dots since more than 75% of the Mickey's I pulled up on Google had them white.
> 
> I thought they might be fat quarters but wasn't sure. Can't wait to really look at them.
> 
> 
> I really miss sewing, been way to busy and disorganized to get anything done



Hey, that's a really neat pattern, thanks for sharing! I might have to search for that one next time they go on sale. Sorry that you are in a sewing funk and not getting much done. I go through spurts like that too. I bet the estate sale will be a catalyst for getting you going again. 


oh and I didn't grab the quote but D~ ROFL at you having machine parts everywhere! HA! That sounds just like something you would do 

Okay, must get-a-goin'

Sunshine


----------



## Disney52303

My second attempt as my first post disappeared!



goteamwood said:


> Took advantage of my husband's off days this weekend to put together two more shirts for my little guys. I think the bowling shirt pattern is versatile enough that even if that is the only pattern I use the shirts will look different enough as to not be too repetitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these because they are bright and fun, and my kids love Tigger. I got this fabric for $2.99/yard last week at Hancock Fabrics, and used the same green I used for the Buzz Lightyear shirts. Going to take a break from bowling shirts and work on something else for a while, but I thought taking advantage of my momentum was a good idea since I have now decided to make LOTS of shirts, 2 of each.
> 
> I love this pattern and have made several shirts for DS with it, so easy to follow!
> Previously:





Sandi S said:


> The new machine - can't wait to play with it on Weds. (I have been doing staff development Monday & Tuesday but after that I am really OFF!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patterns I picked up at the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little two much fabric fun this month...
> 
> 
> My sewing area - new white/green cabinet and new white chair - IKEA - less than $100 total - huge difference!
> 
> My current project - a London/Olympic/Epcot themed halter dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus and Mickey with flags took 5 hours to stitch out. but I love it! The pattern is Ventura by Farbenmix. I need to complete the construction and add a red plaid ruffle and red plaid bias for the halter.



Love the dress, love the new machine and case, great sewing area!


DMGeurts said:


> HI everyone!!!  I apologize for the photo overload...
> 
> It's been soooo long since I have posted!  I have been so busy that I haven't even had time to lurk.
> 
> I love everything!!!  Sandi - congrats on the new machine - and I love the patterns you got (that skirt is adorable - who made that pattern?  I can't make it out).
> 
> I thought I would stop by and post some of my recent bags...  I apologize for those of you that follow my TR and have to look at them twice...  And I also don't remember what I've posted here and what I haven't...
> 
> First is my bag set from the Launch a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did a Minnie UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a coordinating Mickey for the same customer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Stich UPB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest pattern...  A Drawstring Backpack - which has yet to receive an official name.  I've had this pattern drafted for months, but I just haven't had the time to even make a prototype - I have been swamped with orders.  So, this week I had to make the prototype bag to a customer's specifications, and it had to be perfect because it was already sold.  It was nerve-wracking, but I feel it was successful!
> 
> I did several modifications to a regular drawstring backpack so that it was comfy and practical for park touring.  The first thing I added was quilted straps.  I also made the back zippered pocket "hidden".  Anyways - I am quite proud of this because it was totally new, and it went together just how I imagined it would.
> 
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v416/dmgeurts/Custom%20Disney%20park%20bags/IMG_5796.jpg
> 
> D~[/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="blue"]the bags are stunning as usual!  LOVE![/COLOR]
> [quote="WyomingMomof6, post: 45294810"]Here is the Mary Poppins dress that I made for Alexa to wear to Mary Poppins on Broadway.  I wish I had put a ruffle around the bottom but I was in a hurry to finish it so it's plainer than I would have liked.  It does have ruffles on the back panel but I didn't get a pic of those.
> 
> [IMG]http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/shannonosmo/1340724267.jpg
> 
> Adorable dress, how was the show?  It's on our list to take the kiddos!
> 
> 
> Teamtori said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!!!!  I love my buttonhole attachment, it's easy once you trust the machine lol!!!
> 
> 
> pyrxtc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was looking on Craigslist and now I have plans for Friday. Going across the state to hit an estate sale of a former seamstress. I hope everything isn't too overpriced.
> 
> I'm tempted to share it with my fellow NH friends but I'm afraid they'll be in front of me in line !! I'll share when I leave on Friday so you all can pick up anything left. I plan on being there for opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't take my find ???
> 
> I hope I can get there early enough and it's bring enough cash. Ugh !! Why when I have a lean summer ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous of these tag/estate finds.  My luckiest score was a fabric tag sale recently, everything was $3 a yard plus big baggies of scraps for I believe $1.  I spent $20 and definitely got my money's worth!!
> Okay, so here's the mostly finished Mickey shorts for DS to wear. I still need to do the elastic for the waistband and hem up the bottom (DS was sleeping last night when I finished them and I wanted to make sure I got the length and fit  on them right)
> 
> I ended up going with the "classic Mickey" that you see in the parks with the white circles in front.  It was hard to choose because even though he appears that way in costume, nearly ALL merchandise sold by disney parks uses the yellow ovals instead.
> 
> Anyway, here's the front- I still want to add some little "x's" where the button holes would be, but I need to pick up some yellow embroidery floss for that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little "surprise for the back":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES those are wee little Mickey head shaped pockets!  they are a tad wonky, but most people won't notice unless they are up close focusing on them, especially when I add the elastic in the back. I'm rather tickled with them.
> 
> Love those Mickey pockets!!!
> 
> Still waiting on my embroidery machine.  I called and am next on deck so I assume it should be done today or, at the latest, tomorrow.  My newest project on my list as soon as I get it back is a Canada Mickey FE, which I thought will be fun!  I'm up to a loooooooong lsiting of things to complete.
> 
> I had signed up for a two week boot camp through our Y, 4 nights a week (this is the second week).  Truly, it's the best time to be without my machine as I haven't been getting home till 7:45, exhausted!
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessMickey

pyrxtc said:


> Well, I was looking on Craigslist and now I have plans for Friday. Going across the state to hit an estate sale of a former seamstress. I hope everything isn't too overpriced.
> 
> I'm tempted to share it with my fellow NH friends but I'm afraid they'll be in front of me in line !! I'll share when I leave on Friday so you all can pick up anything left. I plan on being there for opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't take my find ???
> 
> I hope I can get there early enough and it's bring enough cash. Ugh !! Why when I have a lean summer ?



Looks like a great sale. With all the great finds lately I might have to look and see if there are any sales nearby I can go to. Everytime I have gone to one that says sewing stuff it's always been not much and mostly junk but then again I rarely go so maybe that is my problem.



Sally said:


> Question
> 
> My oldest daughter was going to work this morning and I was helping her get things ready to go.. When she left she had a coffee cup, her thermos, her purse, her smallish tote bag, and her lunch was scattered into the 2 different bags.
> So I am looking for a pattern for a tote bag that can handle her lunch, her laptop, her work files, her thermos, and possible some other small items.  I remember Andrea did the teacher totes, not sure that pattern could be adapted for a thermos on the outside of the tote.  Thank you anyone who can point me in a direction.



I have made several bags lately. Here is the Aivilio tote. You can find this on etsy or you can make this. It comes in several sizes. You could add a slip in pocket to the inside for the laptop and you can find several tutorials for the side pockets for bottles, mugs. Just do a google search and lots will come up.






I also did this messenger bag by Keyka Lou Patterns on etsy. I enlarged and modified it for my camera but again you could enlarge it to the size you need and put a slip in pockets inside. This pattern has the steps for the bottle, mug pockets on the side. I was actually thinking of modifying this pattern to fit my laptop in. The only thing I would change about this pattern is it only has you put interfacing on the flap. If I would have thought ahead I would have added it to all the pieces, it was on the flimsy side and I would prefer to have it be sturdier.

















Tonyslady said:


> Good morning all. How is everyone doing this hump day?? I've decided to come out of lurkdome in hopes that ya'll could give me some inspiration. We will be going to wdw for Christmas this year and i want to get a start on some family shirts and some outfits for the kids. So show me your Christmas Disney outfits.



Welcome. I have not done any Christmas Disney but you could take any patterns and just use Christmas fabric. There are a few Disney ones or add Disney Christmas appliques. There are alot of great ones out there.



Sandi S said:


> Welcome, Tonyslady! I don't have any Christmas Disney outfits to share, but I do have one London Olympics/Epcot dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress - it was one that totally came out like I imagined it.



I love it, that is such a cute pattern and looks great!



smile5sunshine said:


> and a little "surprise for the back":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Those are so cute and I love those pockets, nice addition. I can't wait to see the whole outfit put together


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> Well, I was looking on Craigslist and now I have plans for Friday. Going across the state to hit an estate sale of a former seamstress. I hope everything isn't too overpriced.
> 
> I'm tempted to share it with my fellow NH friends but I'm afraid they'll be in front of me in line !! I'll share when I leave on Friday so you all can pick up anything left. I plan on being there for opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't take my find ???
> 
> I hope I can get there early enough and it's bring enough cash. Ugh !! Why when I have a lean summer ?


Awesome!  I would love to find a sale like that.  Hope the prices are good and you come home with a car load of items  



Sally said:


> Question
> 
> My oldest daughter was going to work this morning and I was helping her get things ready to go.. When she left she had a coffee cup, her thermos, her purse, her smallish tote bag, and her lunch was scattered into the 2 different bags.
> So I am looking for a pattern for a tote bag that can handle her lunch, her laptop, her work files, her thermos, and possible some other small items.  I remember Andrea did the teacher totes, not sure that pattern could be adapted for a thermos on the outside of the tote.  Thank you anyone who can point me in a direction.


You could adapt just about any bag pattern to work.  You could add a pocket on the Aivilo for a thermos, but there are also loads of tuts for bags that look good.
http://www.allpeoplequilt.com/projects-ideas/bags-pillows/free-bag-patterns_ss_a.html

http://www.sew-much-ado.com/2008/12/free-diaper-bag-tutorial.html

http://sewlikemymom.com/game-day-gym-bag-tutorial/



smile5sunshine said:


> Ack, I guess now I'm going to have to wander over there to stalk you and see what was up with today.......
> 
> Okay, I'm back! Glad that you were able to get the new therapist. I would have been outraged too at her behavior. I dislike very much having to wait on drs, but because my FIL was a dr in a small family practice, I am totally familiar with the circumstances that they run into that makes them tardy, however that lady CHOSE to do it! Okay, now I'm all riled up for you!  FX that it won't take long for the other therapist to get in touch with you and you can get another appt quickly. Sorry you didn't get to go fishing. I really hope that the rest of the week goes MUCH better, even if you do have to work some. ((((HUGS))))
> 
> And about the Mickey shorts, I have decided to forgo the front pockets (they would get it the way anyhow) but still considering a fun little surprise for the back. AND now I can't make up my mind whether I want to do the front "dots" circular and white (cause that's how his costume is in the parks and also how he appears on Mickey Mouse Clubhouse) OR do them oval and yellow. Decisions, decisions. Man, I think I over think things!
> 
> Okay, now I have a qustion for the serger owners in our group: what do you do with all the little leftover tails?  I have been using a tapestry needle to thread them back into/under the serger threads, but it takes so much time, so I'm wondering if there is some trick I am missing. It took me longer to thread the tails than it did to sew up the entire shorts!
> 
> Thanks!
> Sunshine


I understand the running late thing too which I why I sat there for 25 minutes in the waiting room without complaining.  But the fact that she knew she wasn't coming in the night before and failed to notify me and the office failed to tell me she wasn't coming in is what made me livid!  And I happen to be an optometrist and while there are times I run late, it's few and far between and if I do it's for good reason.  And whenever anyone walks in the door with a problem that requires being seen, I see them -- I work people in.  It's just something you do when you're in a profession that deals with the service of others, particularly when r/t health care.  Anyway, all is good as the OM handled my complaint very well and hopefully all goes well with today's appt.

For the Mickey shorts I read ahead and saw the finished product (which I'll comment on with that quote) but I am sooooooo like you when it comes to decisions like that.  I like my costuming to be authentic, but yes, you do want to match a character for photo ops.  Why Disney can't cooperate and make the costumes match as they should with the park characters and movie characters is beyond me.

For any serger thread that gets tucked under a hem or an elastic waist or gets sewn in, I just cut it.  If it's a blanket edging I will just pull the tail in a little and stitch over it with my machine.  I have used fabric glue on a few occasions too (or fray check).



Tonyslady said:


> Good morning all. How is everyone doing this hump day?? I've decided to come out of lurkdome in hopes that ya'll could give me some inspiration. We will be going to wdw for Christmas this year and i want to get a start on some family shirts and some outfits for the kids. So show me your Christmas Disney outfits.


Welcome!!!!  My kids wore Chip and Dale for Xmas (and of course this was the only night we didn't see them!):





You can also look in the group photobucket account (see page one) for ideas.



Sandi S said:


> Welcome, Tonyslady! I don't have any Christmas Disney outfits to share, but I do have one London Olympics/Epcot dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress - it was one that totally came out like I imagined it.


I think this dress is beyond perfect!  I love everything about it -- great colors, great fabrics, great appliques and a great model   This one is going to get your dd lots of attention!



DMGeurts said:


> LOL - funny you should mention this.  I was brainstorming with DH the other night, trying to come up with a good hostess gift for Marianne...  One of my ideas was that I could restore her 237 while I am out there - which DH thought was a nice idea, however, he then reminded me of all the issues I had with Mr. R when I restored him.  "You wouldn't want to leave her with a pile of parts when you leave, would you?"  Um, yah, good point.  So, he made me promise no machine restoring while I am in Charlotte...  However, that won't keep me from poking around machines and giving advice.
> 
> D~


Let's see, Marianne already has her figment bag but she doesn't have a backpack!  I have a couple of things in mind for Judy and family and one involves no sewing whatsoever!  My  lips are sealed though as I know Judy has been perusing over here lately.



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so here's the mostly finished Mickey shorts for DS to wear. I still need to do the elastic for the waistband and hem up the bottom (DS was sleeping last night when I finished them and I wanted to make sure I got the length and fit  on them right)
> 
> I ended up going with the "classic Mickey" that you see in the parks with the white circles in front.  It was hard to choose because even though he appears that way in costume, nearly ALL merchandise sold by disney parks uses the yellow ovals instead.
> 
> Anyway, here's the front- I still want to add some little "x's" where the button holes would be, but I need to pick up some yellow embroidery floss for that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little "surprise for the back":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES those are wee little Mickey head shaped pockets!  they are a tad wonky, but most people won't notice unless they are up close focusing on them, especially when I add the elastic in the back. I'm rather tickled with them.
> 
> 
> *edit* Grrrr, I have no idea why that picture is rotated the wrong way.  It's right in PB, but showing up wrong here.  Sorry about that and enjoy the neck stretch.
> Sunshine


OMG!  I love the back pockets!!!  Too cute!!  I think they turned out great.


----------



## EEs*Mommy

pyrxtc said:


> Bottom bag on the left in the picture. I'm sure it can be changed easily to add a top strap instead of one to strap it to the seat.
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/p-1823-crafts.aspx#t-0
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with white for the front dots since more than 75% of the Mickey's I pulled up on Google had them white.
> 
> I thought they might be fat quarters but wasn't sure. Can't wait to really look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look great !!! She looks really excited about wearing it !
> 
> I really miss sewing, been way to busy and disorganized to get anything done



Those top ones are awesome! We are driving to Disney in 2013 and I think I may have to have those for our trip! 
I assume they would not be easy to make would they?


----------



## Ahrizel

Any machine applique help here? I did mousehead appliques with rayon guttenberg thread with no problems. I don't have a real satin stitch on my machine, just a zigzag, but it works well enough. I made 8 appliqued shirts for my little cousins, just with little squares or circles and the thread broke or shredded repeatedly. I used wonder under to put on the appliques of cotton. Used pellon iron on tear away stabilizer on the back of the tshirts. And used ballpoint needles. The only difference was the thread, I used sulky viscose rayon, a beautiful variagated rainbow thread that looked great. But I rethreaded my machine more times than I care to think about. Is it the wrong kind of thread for this, or wrong needles? Any help would be appreciated.
On the good side, I may sort of be inheriting an embroidery machines! My sister has one that she hasn't used in years, no time to sew. So I may have one on semi-permanent loan. It's a brother and probably needs a new foot pedal, but I can deal with that. When I know the model number I'll post it. I've been dying for one, but since I now need a new basic model it had to go on back burner. The good news is I'm bonding with my Necchi again, liking it more then I did the first time I used it. Does need a tuneup, which will be in the next weeks. It's a 525fa for someone who asked about the model. But at least I have a working sewing machine.
Mary


----------



## PrincessMickey

Alright, I finally have some wedding photos to share. I'll give the backstory to this for those that weren't following along. My sister in law to be waited until just a month ago to put everything together and ask anyone to be in the wedding even though the date has been picked for several months. There was alot of drama about the bridesmaid dresses and getting the right color. After we finally found dresses that would work and we could get in time we had to pay quite a bit to get them rushed to ensure they came in time. After the dresses were ordered SIL decided she wanted sashes in the alternating color. We would hav had to pay an additional rush charge on those so I decided to make them myself so I made all the sashes. After I got down to San Antonio last Thursday, the wedding was on Saturday, SIL tells me I need to come to her house Friday morning, she just picked up flowers and I need to help make the bouquets. My first thought was the flowers won't last so I went over to the house and scrounged enough buckets to at least get them in water which she should've done as soon as she got home. She didn't have any of the supplies so I had to go out with her to get everything we needed. SIL ended up not helping but at least my other SIL was there to help. We did what we could Friday but had to wait till Saturday to do most of it so they would last. They turned out alot better than I thought they would. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind helping out but I would have appreciated not having to rush around with everything and with the flowers I would have appreciated a heads up or even asked me if I could do them or help. Surprising though everything turned out ok in the end but it sure was frustrating. SO anyway, after all that here are some pictures. These aren't the best, I know there are better ones out there but I don't have any of those yet. 

Here's the front of the sash, this was me trying it on for my grandma. She has a hard time traveling now so she didn't go. After I tried it on she told me she wanted to pay to get my hair done so the morning of the wedding my mom and I went and got our hair done. I'm not too thrilled with it because it just wasn't natural for me but oh well everyone said it looked good.






Here's a bad, funny, dancing photo but it shows the back. Mine doesn't look as good as the others because apparently I'm the only one who can tie a bow but it gives a good idea of how they look.






The matron of honor wanted something extra so I made a fabric flower. After seeing how she did her hair we decided to put in in her hair instead of on the sash.






Here's a better picture of me with my bouquet.






Here's a family pick so you can see more of the bouquets. My parents, two brothers, neice and nephew, and new SIL. You can also sorta see my neices sash, she had her more to the side.






And here's a just because it's funny pic. Me nephew tried his pants on and obviously someone messed up so here he is in his knickers 






After all the frustrations and drama it actually all came together and turned out to be a nice wedding!


----------



## Fruto76

Hi Everyone... I am so behind on this thread it's a bit embarrassing  but I do pop on and read over quickly when I get a chance, usually on my phone during my dd's volleyball practices which makes it hard to quote and even reply on. So many fabulous creations have been posted, as usual. I have been busy sewing and I will try to post some of my latest projects soon. AND..I'm going to attempt to keep up better now!  hope summer is treating everyone well!


----------



## Sally

All the bag ideas are GREAT!! I am going to let her look them over and pick what she thinks will work best for her.  Thank you everyone for the suggestions.  I will post a picture when I get it finished.  Thanks again


----------



## pyrxtc

EEs*Mommy said:


> Those top ones are awesome! We are driving to Disney in 2013 and I think I may have to have those for our trip!
> I assume they would not be easy to make would they?



They look really easy from the directions.


----------



## queenbeaz

I love everything that everyone has been making! I've been reading, but not posting. Good job everyone!






Does anyone know what pattern this might be?? I love it! I like upcycling t-shirts & this would be perfect. Please help if you can!


----------



## smile5sunshine

I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:






and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention! 

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

Ahrizel said:


> Any machine applique help here? I did mousehead appliques with rayon guttenberg thread with no problems. I don't have a real satin stitch on my machine, just a zigzag, but it works well enough. I made 8 appliqued shirts for my little cousins, just with little squares or circles and the thread broke or shredded repeatedly. I used wonder under to put on the appliques of cotton. Used pellon iron on tear away stabilizer on the back of the tshirts. And used ballpoint needles. The only difference was the thread, I used sulky viscose rayon, a beautiful variagated rainbow thread that looked great. But I rethreaded my machine more times than I care to think about. Is it the wrong kind of thread for this, or wrong needles? Any help would be appreciated.
> On the good side, I may sort of be inheriting an embroidery machines! My sister has one that she hasn't used in years, no time to sew. So I may have one on semi-permanent loan. It's a brother and probably needs a new foot pedal, but I can deal with that. When I know the model number I'll post it. I've been dying for one, but since I now need a new basic model it had to go on back burner. The good news is I'm bonding with my Necchi again, liking it more then I did the first time I used it. Does need a tuneup, which will be in the next weeks. It's a 525fa for someone who asked about the model. But at least I have a working sewing machine.
> Mary


My regular sewing machine is very thread picky.  It does OK with Sulky but can't stand Gutterman.  So it may be the thread.  I also use a cut away stabilizer when hand appliqueing on knits and get better results.  Chances are you just need to find the right thread for your machine.



PrincessMickey said:


> Alright, I finally have some wedding photos to share. I'll give the backstory to this for those that weren't following along. My sister in law to be waited until just a month ago to put everything together and ask anyone to be in the wedding even though the date has been picked for several months. There was alot of drama about the bridesmaid dresses and getting the right color. After we finally found dresses that would work and we could get in time we had to pay quite a bit to get them rushed to ensure they came in time. After the dresses were ordered SIL decided she wanted sashes in the alternating color. We would hav had to pay an additional rush charge on those so I decided to make them myself so I made all the sashes. After I got down to San Antonio last Thursday, the wedding was on Saturday, SIL tells me I need to come to her house Friday morning, she just picked up flowers and I need to help make the bouquets. My first thought was the flowers won't last so I went over to the house and scrounged enough buckets to at least get them in water which she should've done as soon as she got home. She didn't have any of the supplies so I had to go out with her to get everything we needed. SIL ended up not helping but at least my other SIL was there to help. We did what we could Friday but had to wait till Saturday to do most of it so they would last. They turned out alot better than I thought they would. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind helping out but I would have appreciated not having to rush around with everything and with the flowers I would have appreciated a heads up or even asked me if I could do them or help. Surprising though everything turned out ok in the end but it sure was frustrating. SO anyway, after all that here are some pictures. These aren't the best, I know there are better ones out there but I don't have any of those yet.
> 
> Here's the front of the sash, this was me trying it on for my grandma. She has a hard time traveling now so she didn't go. After I tried it on she told me she wanted to pay to get my hair done so the morning of the wedding my mom and I went and got our hair done. I'm not too thrilled with it because it just wasn't natural for me but oh well everyone said it looked good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bad, funny, dancing photo but it shows the back. Mine doesn't look as good as the others because apparently I'm the only one who can tie a bow but it gives a good idea of how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matron of honor wanted something extra so I made a fabric flower. After seeing how she did her hair we decided to put in in her hair instead of on the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of me with my bouquet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a family pick so you can see more of the bouquets. My parents, two brothers, neice and nephew, and new SIL. You can also sorta see my neices sash, she had her more to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a just because it's funny pic. Me nephew tried his pants on and obviously someone messed up so here he is in his knickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all the frustrations and drama it actually all came together and turned out to be a nice wedding!


It does look like everything came together great.  I think your new SIL is quite naive though when it comes to planning.  Can't wait until you're invited to her first dinner party and get served undercooked meat and burnt dinner rolls   I do like how the color scheme worked out -- they are never colors I would have personally chosen, but I still they went really well together.  You did a great job with the rush sashes and a superb job with the flowers.  Your new SIL owes you big time -- she should invite you over for a few dinners   And for the record, I like your hair more natural too -- it looks pretty done up, but I like it straight better 



Fruto76 said:


> Hi Everyone... I am so behind on this thread it's a bit embarrassing  but I do pop on and read over quickly when I get a chance, usually on my phone during my dd's volleyball practices which makes it hard to quote and even reply on. So many fabulous creations have been posted, as usual. I have been busy sewing and I will try to post some of my latest projects soon. AND..I'm going to attempt to keep up better now!  hope summer is treating everyone well!


I saw you post on the BG so I at least knew you were still alive!  Hope you find time to post more.  Some people have asked about economical merging programs and I tell everyone you have Sew What Pro -- I would love to get it when I have some extra $$



Sally said:


> All the bag ideas are GREAT!! I am going to let her look them over and pick what she thinks will work best for her.  Thank you everyone for the suggestions.  I will post a picture when I get it finished.  Thanks again


Forgot to mention earlier, we drove through Smithfield today -- now my second time driving through as we went fishing up at Surry again.  Three cars almost hit us at an intersection there -- two of them on cell phones!  I hope you weren't the crazy lady driving the red car   The other two were trucks and were men who didn't know to yield when making left turns!



queenbeaz said:


> I love everything that everyone has been making! I've been reading, but not posting. Good job everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what pattern this might be?? I love it! I like upcycling t-shirts & this would be perfect. Please help if you can!


No clue but that sure is cute!  It may be done without a pattern



smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine


Why I always sew with my lipstick on   Seriously, I do make sure all my laundry is done before I sew (probably only b/c I sew in my laundry room and need my space clear since it's so small)


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine



Isn't that how you get ready to sew ? You can't be sitting there in your Pj's and your hair thrown up in a pony tail or clip with no shoes on and not a stitch of make-up. Imagine if someone came over while you were sewing ?


----------



## mommy2mrb

smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine



 this is exactly how my grandmother was   she was a farmers wife and did everything in a dress, apron, her big costume earrings AND heels!


----------



## Sally

smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine



Explains why my Mom doesn't sew until all her housework is done and she looks presentable. 


Andrea- I kept my little car home all morning.  Surry is great if you are taking the ferry over to Busch Gardens.  
Next time you come through town stop for coffee.


----------



## Teamtori

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



I think it turned out amazing!



pyrxtc said:


>



Oh, I'm jealous! Have fun!! 



Tonyslady said:


> Good morning all. How is everyone doing this hump day?? I've decided to come out of lurkdome in hopes that ya'll could give me some inspiration. We will be going to wdw for Christmas this year and i want to get a start on some family shirts and some outfits for the kids. So show me your Christmas Disney outfits.



I am working on a Christmas outfit for the kids, since we'll do Christmas at GKTW. I'll post pics when I am done!



Sandi S said:


> I love this dress - it was one that totally came out like I imagined it.



You did a great job with it and your daughter looks so cute in it!



smile5sunshine said:


> and a little "surprise for the back":



SO CUTE! I love the Mickey pockets!!



PrincessMickey said:


> After all the frustrations and drama it actually all came together and turned out to be a nice wedding!



The wedding pictures are beautiful and good job on the sashes and bouquets!!



smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine



I spend every second of every day looking like this, just so you know. I am shocked and appalled that you guys don't. SHOCKED.



QUESTION:

Is there a way to make applique patterns? That you can download onto your machine? I want one that says BRAVE. I know how to spell out words and send them to my machine, but not how to do the applique patterns. If anyone has seen a BRAVE pattern, let me know. I thought it would be good for Tori to wear to chemo.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Teamtori said:


> Here is what I did last night...it is for my niece's first birthday party, which is Hungry Caterpillar themed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sooo proud of myself. And see that last picture? BUTTONHOLES! I learned how to do buttonholes! I was so scared to try because the dress was done and perfect except for the buttonholes. So at midnight last night I had my manual out trying to figure out how to do it. And I did it! It was so easy! And my sister absolutely loves it. So I am thrilled and I'm back in the grove! Woohoo!





This is SOOOOOO adorable. I can't even believe it!


----------



## tigger_mommy

smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine



 Oh My Gravy!!! I absolutely LOVE how brainwashed women were back in the day. Don't get me wrong, they were simpler (maybe even better) days, but I don't believe a pair of pumps and pearls is going to help my sewing ability. Now you give me a vallium and a couple of martini's before noon and I will be as relaxed as those women were. I do not condone wearing pj's in public, but if you knock on my door you get what you get.


----------



## blessedmom4

smile5sunshine said:


> I just LOVE that about homeschooling. My kiddos and I have spent some time studying some really cool things because mama gets to pick the subjects!
> *It is such a great perk!  I learn something EVERY day!*
> And about the shorts, I'm sorry but I ended up going with the white circles. More on that later.
> *I ...am...so sad...NO SUNSHINE??? My Mom's vintage Mickey bank has yellow and I am old, so I like old things...
> *
> Okay, so here's the mostly finished Mickey shorts for DS to wear. I still need to do the elastic for the waistband and hem up the bottom (DS was sleeping last night when I finished them and I wanted to make sure I got the length and fit  on them right)
> 
> I ended up going with the "classic Mickey" that you see in the parks with the white circles in front.  It was hard to choose because even though he appears that way in costume, nearly ALL merchandise sold by disney parks uses the yellow ovals instead.
> 
> Anyway, here's the front- I still want to add some little "x's" where the button holes would be, but I need to pick up some yellow embroidery floss for that:
> *SEEE.... YELLLOOOOWWWWW!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little "surprise for the back":
> 
> YES those are wee little Mickey head shaped pockets!  they are a tad wonky, but most people won't notice unless they are up close focusing on them, especially when I add the elastic in the back. I'm rather tickled with them.


*I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!*


DMGeurts said:


> I can't believe this was YOU!!!!  You turkey~!  I wish you would have told me...  I would have thrown in a LGMH, at least.  Well - I certainly hope you enjoy it, and I would love pictures of it in action - as it is one of my very favorite bags!
> 
> *So YOU didn't know either D~???!!!! Tracy...you are VERY good at keeping a secret!
> *
> 
> 
> LOL - funny you should mention this.  I was brainstorming with DH the other night, trying to come up with a good hostess gift for Marianne...  One of my ideas was that I could restore her 237 while I am out there - which DH thought was a nice idea, however, he then reminded me of all the issues I had with Mr. R when I restored him.  "You wouldn't want to leave her with a pile of parts when you leave, would you?"  Um, yah, good point.  So, he made me promise no machine restoring while I am in Charlotte...  However, that won't keep me from poking around machines and giving advice.
> 
> *I was thinking you could help me on the phone....but in person WOULD be better!  JK, YOU are coming to PLAY not work! *





VBAndrea said:


> I understand the running late thing too which I why I sat there for 25 minutes in the waiting room without complaining.  But the fact that she knew she wasn't coming in the night before and failed to notify me and the office failed to tell me she wasn't coming in is what made me livid!  And I happen to be an optometrist and while there are times I run late, it's few and far between and if I do it's for good reason.  And whenever anyone walks in the door with a problem that requires being seen, I see them -- I work people in.  It's just something you do when you're in a profession that deals with the service of others, particularly when r/t health care.  Anyway, all is good as the OM handled my complaint very well and hopefully all goes well with today's appt.
> *OH HOW I RELATE both from the personal/patient standpoint and the professional standpoint! Again, you had EVERY right to be hot! *
> 
> Welcome!!!!  My kids wore Chip and Dale for Xmas (and of course this was the only night we didn't see them!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am going to post the pics of the outfits you sent the girls  and I  for our BG later! I LOVE these Chip and Dale! *
> 
> Let's see, Marianne already has her figment bag but she doesn't have a backpack!  I have a couple of things in mind for Judy and family and one involves no sewing whatsoever!  My  lips are sealed though as I know Judy has been perusing over here lately.
> *Good thing Judy started perusing again I see! there will be NO presents for Judy and family....don't forget I can still pitch that tent in the backyard if you get out of line! SOMEBODY isn't supposed to be spending any money....actually a BUNCH of us aren't supposed to be...I have bats to fight after all and rabies shots to endure...and pay for!*
> 
> OMG!  I love the back pockets!!!  Too cute!!  I think they turned out great.


*Mad love, for sure! *


PrincessMickey said:


> Here's a better picture of me with my bouquet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You look quite lovely!*





smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine



*How did you KNOW how I look on a daily basis!! For those who don't know what I look like and so the ladies staying at my house will know what I look like all gussied up...*


​


----------



## TinkNH

I am just swooping through but loving all the new stuff posted..the epcot dress, the mickey shorts, beautiful job on teh sashes for the wedding..its all lovely.

And that looks like a note my mother would write me..i never wear makeup and I am barefoot 99% of the time.  and if i had to make sure laundry was DONE before doing anything else..It would never happen 


now HELP !!!

I have done a few appliques with my cheapo brother machine, but it is limited because the satin stitch is pretty wide and there is no adjustment....so I decided to work with my mothers, and i am having a heck of a time.  It will be going along just beautifully..then decide to stop feeding the fabric through and make a million stitches in one spot and get stuck.  I have tried fiddling with the adjustments but nothing is helping..any ideas what could be wrong?  I totally destroyed the applique i was trying to make


----------



## blessedmom4

*Andrea and Chiara made us Christmas outfits for our BG because it was very important to me to celebrate. The prior three years we had missed Christmas due to hospital stays and medical stuff and these made me cry they were so special. Chiara made the guys shirts and Andrea made the girls shirts/skirts.*
















*
IN ACTION



*​


----------



## McDuck

Sandi S said:


> I love this dress - it was one that totally came out like I imagined it.



Amazing!!!  Just love it!!!



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so here's the mostly finished Mickey shorts for DS to wear. I still need to do the elastic for the waistband and hem up the bottom (DS was sleeping last night when I finished them and I wanted to make sure I got the length and fit  on them right)
> 
> I ended up going with the "classic Mickey" that you see in the parks with the white circles in front.  It was hard to choose because even though he appears that way in costume, nearly ALL merchandise sold by disney parks uses the yellow ovals instead.
> 
> Anyway, here's the front- I still want to add some little "x's" where the button holes would be, but I need to pick up some yellow embroidery floss for that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little "surprise for the back":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES those are wee little Mickey head shaped pockets!  they are a tad wonky, but most people won't notice unless they are up close focusing on them, especially when I add the elastic in the back. I'm rather tickled with them.
> Sunshine



Ack!  Cuteness alert!  LOVE the Mickey shorts!!



PrincessMickey said:


> After seeing how she did her hair we decided to put in in her hair instead of on the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of me with my bouquet.



You look lovely--and way to come through with the sashes AND the bouquets!!!  Love the MOH's flower in her hair, too!



blessedmom4 said:


> *How did you KNOW how I look on a daily basis!! For those who don't know what I look like and so the ladies staying at my house will know what I look like all gussied up...*
> 
> 
> ​



Wow, we could be twins!!!  


blessedmom4 said:


> *Andrea and Chiara made us Christmas outfits for our BG because it was very important to me to celebrate. The prior three years we had missed Christmas due to hospital stays and medical stuff and these made me cry they were so special. Chiara made the guys shirts and Andrea made the girls shirts/skirts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> IN ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Those are so great!!!!

For our December trip in 2011, I used mostly Christmas fabrics.  I do not have an embroidery machine and haven't had the time to teach myself to applique with my sewing machine, so they were not embellished.  Please excuse the watermarks---I used these for a storefront I've set up to potentially auction off a few outfits to raise money for Team Gleason as we train for the Half.  I haven't uploaded any of our trip pics of Kaity wearing them to Photobucket yet, so they are empty clothes.  LOL

Carla C's Festive Vest with Ruffled Easy Fit pants.  I used gingerbread man buttons for the vest and we put a matching button on a matching hairbow






Back view





Carla C's Stripwork Jumper with double ruffle.  She had matching pigtail bows and a pettiskirt underneath and CM's told her she belonged in It's a Small World!





For the 50's Prime Time--Circle Skirt with Gift Box applique in lieu of a Poodle (one of my few successful appliques!) and Carla C's Bowling Shirt.  We put a scarf around her neck and her hair up in a ponytail





I didn't do any other Christmas outfits for the trip, the rest were themed to park/characters/restaurants.

YIKES!!!  Sorry they are so big!  Let me edit the settings in PB!!!


----------



## cogero

Teamtori said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> Is there a way to make applique patterns? That you can download onto your machine? I want one that says BRAVE. I know how to spell out words and send them to my machine, but not how to do the applique patterns. If anyone has seen a BRAVE pattern, let me know. I thought it would be good for Tori to wear to chemo.




Do you have a 770 because Jessica has a brave word on her site misskenziemac.com and it stitches out beautifully.


----------



## tricia

queenbeaz said:


> I love everything that everyone has been making! I've been reading, but not posting. Good job everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what pattern this might be?? I love it! I like upcycling t-shirts & this would be perfect. Please help if you can!



I have the Olivia pattern from farbenmix and it is very similar, that's what I usually use for up cycles.  Here is one I did.  Granted, it has sleeves, but that could be changed with little difficulty.




IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## mommy2mrb

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> How did you KNOW how I look on a daily basis!! For those who don't know what I look like and so the ladies staying at my house will know what I look like all gussied up...
> 
> 
> ​*


*



Judy....where did you find that photo of me  that's how I look in the morning when I wake up *


----------



## Teamtori

cogero said:


> Do you have a 770 because Jessica has a brave word on her site misskenziemac.com and it stitches out beautifully.



I just got my 770 today!! I am in love! Thanks for the tip on that site! I have never been there before and am excited!

Question...those with a 770, what tension do you usually set yours at?


----------



## DisNorth

smile5sunshine said:


> GL finishing up the baby quilt. I HATE being on deadlines, so I'm sure you're feeling the pressure. please come back and share a picture with us when you are all finished up!


Thanks, I'm not good with deadlines but all I have left to do is the binding. Trouble is I got this satin binding and it's kind of a pain. I started putting it on tonight but started to get frustrated so stopped. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *Oh my goodness, I had NO IDEA you were the winner of this bag!!!  CONGRATS!!!! WHY are you waiting until January, that would be my EVERYDAY BAG....EVERY DAY! I would wear something Disney each day of my life if I had it! It makes me happy and I find myself smiling more!*





DMGeurts said:


> I can't believe this was YOU!!!!  You turkey~!  I wish you would have told me...  I would have thrown in a LGMH, at least.  Well - I certainly hope you enjoy it, and I would love pictures of it in action - as it is one of my very favorite bags!



I wasn't purposely being secretive, really!
I dont actually carry around a purse in my day-to-day life but Ill probably find an excuse to use it before my January trip. I just know it will be much more appreciated in Disneyland Actually, Im going to New York in September, Dumbo would fit in at Coney Island, I think?



Sandi S said:


> Welcome, Tonyslady! I don't have any Christmas Disney outfits to share, but I do have one London Olympics/Epcot dress finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress - it was one that totally came out like I imagined it.



Amazing!





smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine


, love this and everyone's replies. I guess I would make a terrible 50's house wife.


----------



## PrincessMickey

EEs*Mommy said:


> Those top ones are awesome! We are driving to Disney in 2013 and I think I may have to have those for our trip!
> I assume they would not be easy to make would they?



They're pretty easy. I used a tutorial instead of buying a pattern.
http://sewing.craftgossip.com/tutorial-car-organizer-for-the-front-or-back-seat/2011/06/12/

Here's a pic of mine.







smile5sunshine said:


> I stumbled across a blog where she posted this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just could not stop laughing. Hope it brightens someone else's day up as well.  I'm pretty sure I need an intervention!
> 
> Sunshine



That's great, I may have to frame it in my sewing area.



VBAndrea said:


> It does look like everything came together great.  I think your new SIL is quite naive though when it comes to planning.  Can't wait until you're invited to her first dinner party and get served undercooked meat and burnt dinner rolls   I do like how the color scheme worked out -- they are never colors I would have personally chosen, but I still they went really well together.  You did a great job with the rush sashes and a superb job with the flowers.  Your new SIL owes you big time -- she should invite you over for a few dinners   And for the record, I like your hair more natural too -- it looks pretty done up, but I like it straight better



Thanks!. I agree she owes me big time. She did puplicly thank me at the wedding which surprised me but she definately owes me. 



blessedmom4 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]​



I love the Santa pic except you can't see your skirt in it. The outfits are great, Chaira and Andrea did an excellent job! Oh and thanks for the compliment



McDuck said:


> You look lovely--and way to come through with the sashes AND the bouquets!!!  Love the MOH's flower in her hair, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla C's Stripwork Jumper with double ruffle.  She had matching pigtail bows and a pettiskirt underneath and CM's told her she belonged in It's a Small World!



Love all the Christmas outfits, my fav is the first one with the vest!!



Teamtori said:


> I just got my 770 today!! I am in love! Thanks for the tip on that site! I have never been there before and am excited!
> 
> Question...those with a 770, what tension do you usually set yours at?



Yeah!!! Congrats on the new machine. I don't have an embroidery machine so I can't help you, sorry.


----------



## pyrxtc

McDuck said:


> Amazing!!!  Just love it!!!
> Carla C's Stripwork Jumper with double ruffle.  She had matching pigtail bows and a pettiskirt underneath and CM's told her she belonged in It's a Small World!



Okay, I love, love this Jumper !!! I can totally see why they said she belonged in Small World !! Now I really want to make one that looks just like it !!

Okay, so I cut out two patterns and actually cut out fabric for one of them. I still have to cut out the lining but haven't decided what I want to use for it yet. I screwed up too. The skirt piece were so big that I had to cute each of the 4 pieces individually and forgot to flip them over to cut out the second so I now I have to figure out it when I stitch it to the top. It's not a gathered skirt so I don't know how easy it will be to fit. I hope I don't make it crazy wrong. Do you think I can swap a front for back piece ? I guess I'll have to figure it out as I put it together.

I am making this dress, pattern A






I have the top roses and the skirt Snow White by T Kinkade. I debated doing the sleeves blue birds but my DH talked me out of it and I am still thinking of creating a sash to go with it out of the birds instead.

I am really looking forward to sewing something that has no gathers at all. Even the sleeves go straight in.

I still cannot figure out what to make from the Chintz I got. All the dresses I look at take more fabric than I have. Even for a size 3, some of these dresses take 6 plus yards !! Ugh !! I only have 4 of each color cut into two yards each.

Anyone have a princess dress pattern that doesn't take so much fabric ?


----------



## pyrxtc

sorry it's so large. Didn't think it would be.

P.S.  It takes me at least 5 times hitting reply in order to post anything so now I make sure I copy so I can paste. My internet is just not working right, right now.


----------



## Disney52303

blessedmom4 said:


> *Andrea and Chiara made us Christmas outfits for our BG because it was very important to me to celebrate. The prior three years we had missed Christmas due to hospital stays and medical stuff and these made me cry they were so special. Chiara made the guys shirts and Andrea made the girls shirts/skirts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> IN ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Love this!!

I think my post yesterday evening disappeared or I am just missing it... I got my machine back, works like a charm! Did two appliqués last night, one for a paying customer (coworker)

And my enabler post   I went to Joann's yesterday and, in addition to the 50% off remnant bin, they had two FE rolling carts of clearance fabric bolts that were also 50% off, some cute ones! I bought Christmas ornament/peace sign print for $1.50 a yard. I will save it for a holiday BG or for my kids next year for our holiday trip to WDW, but I couldn't pass up the price!


----------



## queenbeaz

tricia said:


> I have the Olivia pattern from farbenmix and it is very similar, that's what I usually use for up cycles.  Here is one I did.  Granted, it has sleeves, but that could be changed with little difficulty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7884 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Thank you! Your dress looks more like the one I posted, but samples of the Olivia pattern don't look anything like it on the bottom? Theirs is split? Are there directions for altering it so it looks more pieced like you did? I was also thinking it looked like Lil' Blue Boo's racerback tank dress. Still not sure. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## tricia

Teamtori said:


> I just got my 770 today!! I am in love! Thanks for the tip on that site! I have never been there before and am excited!
> 
> Question...those with a 770, what tension do you usually set yours at?



You also need to check out Heather's site for applique.  http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/  She used to be here on this thread a lot, buy now only drops by for quick visits.



EEs*Mommy said:


> Those top ones are awesome! We are driving to Disney in 2013 and I think I may have to have those for our trip!
> I assume they would not be easy to make would they?



Speaking of quick visits, here's another one.  You could totally make a few of these, if you just took the time.   If you decide to get someone else to make them, just make sure you measure a bunch of the stuff that the kids are going to want to store, so that you get the pockets sized perfectly.



queenbeaz said:


> Thank you! Your dress looks more like the one I posted, but samples of the Olivia pattern don't look anything like it on the bottom? Theirs is split? Are there directions for altering it so it looks more pieced like you did? I was also thinking it looked like Lil' Blue Boo's racerback tank dress. Still not sure. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction!



The Olivia pattern is actually, a knit underdress, and a woven over dress.  What I posted is just the knit underdress by itself.  I have actually never made the other part of the pattern, but that is the split part you are talking about.

And yep, LBB's pattern would probably give you the look you want without any modifications for the dress.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Drive by post to share the finished Minnie and Mickey sets I worked on last night. Mickey still needs two white buttons sewn in for the applique, but I have to go to the store because I didn't have any in my stash that would work. 












Will be back later on when I have a bit more time to catch up with everyone else. Hope you all have a wonderful day!

Sunshine


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> Drive by post to share the finished Minnie and Mickey sets I worked on last night. Mickey still needs two white buttons sewn in for the applique, but I have to go to the store because I didn't have any in my stash that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be back later on when I have a bit more time to catch up with everyone else. Hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> Sunshine



I just love these sets so so cute.


----------



## TinkNH

smile5sunshine said:


> Drive by post to share the finished Minnie and Mickey sets I worked on last night. Mickey still needs two white buttons sewn in for the applique, but I have to go to the store because I didn't have any in my stash that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be back later on when I have a bit more time to catch up with everyone else. Hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> Sunshine



Adorable!!


----------



## Sandi S

queenbeaz said:


> Thank you! Your dress looks more like the one I posted, but samples of the Olivia pattern don't look anything like it on the bottom? Theirs is split? Are there directions for altering it so it looks more pieced like you did? I was also thinking it looked like Lil' Blue Boo's racerback tank dress. Still not sure. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction!



It's not split - the overdress is a front-button pinafore.

I made this version when Gracie was two.








smile5sunshine said:


> Drive by post to share the finished Minnie and Mickey sets I worked on last night. Mickey still needs two white buttons sewn in for the applique, but I have to go to the store because I didn't have any in my stash that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be back later on when I have a bit more time to catch up with everyone else. Hope you all have a wonderful day!
> 
> Sunshine



That is really cute! They will be adorable together.

I took a Disney sewing break and stitched up a new gymnastics leotard for DD and my mom and I made "Sewing Catty" organizers as a test project for the machine I won (that will basically be her machine).










I have what will be an Animal Kingdom/trip to the zoo outfit for me cut out. I think I will finish that tonight since I am taking the kids to the NC Zoo tomorrow and it would be fun to have that done. We are crossing our fingers for the baby giraffe to come soon!


----------



## Teamtori

Can you do a 4 by 4 pattern on the 770 machine??


----------



## Sandi S

Teamtori said:


> Can you do a 4 by 4 pattern on the 770 machine??



Yes - you can always go smaller, not bigger.


----------



## nannye

Hey Need some advice from those who have made the simply sweet dress I would like to make a dress similar to this and I am wondering about the cut out patterned pieces on the skirt  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33339580&postcount=103  are they just pieces cut out of patterned fabric and sewen directly onto the white dress, or perhaps they were pieces sewen in place of white in those areas? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## tricia

nannye said:


> Hey Need some advice from those who have made the simply sweet dress I would like to make a dress similar to this and I am wondering about the cut out patterned pieces on the skirt  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33339580&postcount=103  are they just pieces cut out of patterned fabric and sewen directly onto the white dress, or perhaps they were pieces sewen in place of white in those areas?
> 
> Any thoughts?



Those are strips sewn in place of the white.  And it looks like the patterned strips are less wide than the white strips.  Probably half as wide.  So you will have to do some math.  How wide do you want the skirt?  How many white panels do you want for embroidery?  Then go from there.


----------



## pyrxtc

Since I don't think I'll be making it, here is the Estate Sale in Dover, NH. 

http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/306123.aspx

Sale Description:
This lady would be in her 90s today - she was an accomplished seamstress and did alterations.  She also did some traveling and there are some interesting pieces.  We need to sell it all!

FURNITURE:  Mahogany Barrister Bookcase (3 shelves), French Provincial Bedroom Set (** 5 Drawer Chest, Headboard, Bed frame, 2 Night Stands, Dresser with Mirror), Oak 6 Drawer Chest & Wardrobe, Carved Maple Arm Chair, Armchair, 2 Sofas, Ladys Mahogany Writing Desk (as is), Work Table, Maple End Table, Small Maple Drop Leaf Table, Pine Drop Leaf Table, Pine 4 Drawer Chest, 2 Club Chairs, Maple Pressed Back Rocker (Art Nouveau Design), Mahogany Tripod Stand, several Oak Plant Stands, Ladys Velvet Vanity Chair (as is), Walnut Drop Leaf Table, Large Cedar Blanket Box, Piano Bench, Wall Cupboard, several Side Tables, 2 Wall Shelves, many Trunks, Pine Commode, Oak Hall Tree, Round Oak Table, C Roll Desk, Cane Seat Arm Chair..and more!!

MISCELLANEOUS:   60s Red Sox Portraits by John Wheeldon, Sewing Machine, Fabrics, Notions, Form, Buttons, Yarn, Patterns, Vintage Clothing, Hats, Accessories, Linens, Overshot Coverlet, Matelasse, Quilts, Aprons, Lace, Hand made Knit Sweaters, Fur, Antique Whites, Lamps and Lighting, Dolls and Doll Crib, Large Hand Braided Rug with nice strong colors, hand painted silk tray, prints and paintings, Blue Heaven China and Glassware, Japanese Pottery, Czech Pottery, Shelley Trios, lots of silverplate, some copper and brass, Primatives, Old Apple Peeler, Tiny Singer Sewing Machine, Carnival Glass, Elegant Glassware, Pink Depression Glass, Bookends, Vintage Cookie Jar, Antique Stempel Glass Fire Extinguisher, Mexican Rug and Pottery, Radios, Camera, China and Glassware..... and more!!!


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> Since I don't think I'll be making it, here is the Estate Sale in Dover, NH.
> 
> http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/306123.aspx



Oh no!  I was looking forward to hearing about your fantastic haul


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> Oh no!  I was looking forward to hearing about your fantastic haul



If it wasn't 1 hour and 49 minutes away I would be there in a heartbeat. hoping my DH will encourage me to go anyways.


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> If it wasn't 1 hour and 49 minutes away I would be there in a heartbeat. hoping my DH will encourage me to go anyways.





pyrxtc said:


> Okay, I love, love this Jumper !!! I can totally see why they said she belonged in Small World !! Now I really want to make one that looks just like it !!
> 
> Okay, so I cut out two patterns and actually cut out fabric for one of them. I still have to cut out the lining but haven't decided what I want to use for it yet. I screwed up too. The skirt piece were so big that I had to cute each of the 4 pieces individually and forgot to flip them over to cut out the second so I now I have to figure out it when I stitch it to the top. It's not a gathered skirt so I don't know how easy it will be to fit. I hope I don't make it crazy wrong. Do you think I can swap a front for back piece ? I guess I'll have to figure it out as I put it together.
> 
> I am making this dress, pattern A
> 
> I have the top roses and the skirt Snow White by T Kinkade. I debated doing the sleeves blue birds but my DH talked me out of it and I am still thinking of creating a sash to go with it out of the birds instead.
> 
> I am really looking forward to sewing something that has no gathers at all. Even the sleeves go straight in.
> 
> I still cannot figure out what to make from the Chintz I got. All the dresses I look at take more fabric than I have. Even for a size 3, some of these dresses take 6 plus yards !! Ugh !! I only have 4 of each color cut into two yards each.
> 
> Anyone have a princess dress pattern that doesn't take so much fabric ?



Oh no! I'm so sorry you don't think you are going to get to go. HUGS.

I can't wait to see the dress you make from that pattern. The fabrics sound like they are going to blend really well together. I don't have any pattern suggestions for the chintz fabric, sorry.  Any way you could go and get another coordinating fabric?




Disney52303 said:


> Love this!!
> 
> I think my post yesterday evening disappeared or I am just missing it... I got my machine back, works like a charm! Did two appliqués last night, one for a paying customer (coworker)



Oh please remember to post a pic! So glad you machine is working again!  Go you on the workouts though! keep it up! 



Sandi S said:


> I took a Disney sewing break and stitched up a new gymnastics leotard for DD and my mom and I made "Sewing Catty" organizers as a test project for the machine I won (that will basically be her machine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have what will be an Animal Kingdom/trip to the zoo outfit for me cut out. I think I will finish that tonight since I am taking the kids to the NC Zoo tomorrow and it would be fun to have that done. We are crossing our fingers for the baby giraffe to come soon!



The "sewing catty's" came out cute! I can't wait to see the dress you have in mind for yourself. 



nannye said:


> Hey Need some advice from those who have made the simply sweet dress I would like to make a dress similar to this and I am wondering about the cut out patterned pieces on the skirt  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33339580&postcount=103  are they just pieces cut out of patterned fabric and sewen directly onto the white dress, or perhaps they were pieces sewen in place of white in those areas?
> 
> Any thoughts?



I agree, it looks like they just pieced the fabrics for the skirt together so to the width needed for the skirt portion of the simply sweet. 



Teamtori said:


> I am working on a Christmas outfit for the kids, since we'll do Christmas at GKTW. I'll post pics when I am done!



You always make such adorable stuff I am waiting with baited breath to see this finished!



blessedmom4 said:


> *How did you KNOW how I look on a daily basis!! For those who don't know what I look like and so the ladies staying at my house will know what I look like all gussied up...*
> 
> 
> ​



Gracious I actually SNORTED when I got to this pic! You are too funny!



TinkNH said:


> now HELP !!!
> 
> I have done a few appliques with my cheapo brother machine, but it is limited because the satin stitch is pretty wide and there is no adjustment....so I decided to work with my mothers, and i am having a heck of a time.  It will be going along just beautifully..then decide to stop feeding the fabric through and make a million stitches in one spot and get stuck.  I have tried fiddling with the adjustments but nothing is helping..any ideas what could be wrong?  I totally destroyed the applique i was trying to make



Kind of sounds like there might be some lint in the feed dogs or a piece of thread somewhere causing trouble. I would cover the basics: through cleaning (maybe even oiling if the machine calls for it), change needle, and new bobbin. Hopefully that will take care of the problem.



DisNorth said:


> Thanks, I'm not good with deadlines but all I have left to do is the binding. Trouble is I got this satin binding and it's kind of a pain. I started putting it on tonight but started to get frustrated so stopped.



Oh satin can be such a booger to work with. Hope you are doing better with it tonight. 




Ahrizel said:


> Any machine applique help here? I did mousehead appliques with rayon guttenberg thread with no problems. I don't have a real satin stitch on my machine, just a zigzag, but it works well enough. I made 8 appliqued shirts for my little cousins, just with little squares or circles and the thread broke or shredded repeatedly. I used wonder under to put on the appliques of cotton. Used pellon iron on tear away stabilizer on the back of the tshirts. And used ballpoint needles. The only difference was the thread, I used sulky viscose rayon, a beautiful variagated rainbow thread that looked great. But I rethreaded my machine more times than I care to think about. Is it the wrong kind of thread for this, or wrong needles? Any help would be appreciated.
> On the good side, I may sort of be inheriting an embroidery machines! My sister has one that she hasn't used in years, no time to sew. So I may have one on semi-permanent loan. It's a brother and probably needs a new foot pedal, but I can deal with that. When I know the model number I'll post it. I've been dying for one, but since I now need a new basic model it had to go on back burner. The good news is I'm bonding with my Necchi again, liking it more then I did the first time I used it. Does need a tuneup, which will be in the next weeks. It's a 525fa for someone who asked about the model. But at least I have a working sewing machine.
> Mary



I agree with Andrea, my guess is that the thread wasn't strong enough for the applique OR you have a stray thread somewhere in there gumming things up. 

HURRAY for a long-term loaner embroidery machine! 



PrincessMickey said:


> Alright, I finally have some wedding photos to share. I'll give the backstory to this for those that weren't following along. My sister in law to be waited until just a month ago to put everything together and ask anyone to be in the wedding even though the date has been picked for several months. There was alot of drama about the bridesmaid dresses and getting the right color. After we finally found dresses that would work and we could get in time we had to pay quite a bit to get them rushed to ensure they came in time. After the dresses were ordered SIL decided she wanted sashes in the alternating color. We would hav had to pay an additional rush charge on those so I decided to make them myself so I made all the sashes. After I got down to San Antonio last Thursday, the wedding was on Saturday, SIL tells me I need to come to her house Friday morning, she just picked up flowers and I need to help make the bouquets. My first thought was the flowers won't last so I went over to the house and scrounged enough buckets to at least get them in water which she should've done as soon as she got home. She didn't have any of the supplies so I had to go out with her to get everything we needed. SIL ended up not helping but at least my other SIL was there to help. We did what we could Friday but had to wait till Saturday to do most of it so they would last. They turned out alot better than I thought they would. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind helping out but I would have appreciated not having to rush around with everything and with the flowers I would have appreciated a heads up or even asked me if I could do them or help. Surprising though everything turned out ok in the end but it sure was frustrating. SO anyway, after all that here are some pictures. These aren't the best, I know there are better ones out there but I don't have any of those yet.



Goodness that's a hefty dose of drama for a wedding, but sadly I think that's par for the course! Glad you were still able to have a good time. The sashes and flower arrangements looked great. 



Hi to ANDREA I didn't see a post from you today so I am guessing that you were either working or spending time with your beautiful family. Either way, hope you had a wonderful day.


THANK YOU to everyone who complimented the Mickey& Minnie sets. I NEED to go to the fabric store and pick up the remaining items I need so I can finish the Daisy & Donald set that my older two DD's will be be wearing on the same day. It's just really hard for me to want to drag all four kiddos out to the fabric store. My kiddos are fairly well behaved, but the fabric store is one of my "happy" places and I enjoy going there ALONE! HA!  Lucky for me tomorrow is my DH's last day of summer school and then he'll be around for the rest of the summer! HURRAY!

Sunshine


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> If it wasn't 1 hour and 49 minutes away I would be there in a heartbeat. hoping my DH will encourage me to go anyways.



  yeah dover is sorta out there, but its supposed to be hot tomorrow so you could make a beach day out of it after......
I have been watching CL for a vintage sewing machine (I blame D~!!!) but every single time i have sent an email inquiring about one I never ever get replies..so irritating  I just gave DH the wish list...I want a vintage singer, a serger and an embroidery machine.  

And to get my moms old one running better, I have cleaned it and cleaned it but it is still not cooperating with me...I mentioned before that I have memories of my mother swearing at it when i was a kid...so I wonder if it is just an uncooperative machine.  All I want it to do is a nice satin stitch so I can try the applique thing on some t-shirts   Maybe I will fiddle with it again tomorrow...


----------



## Sally

TinkNH said:


> And to get my moms old one running better, I have cleaned it and cleaned it but it is still not cooperating with me...I mentioned before that I have memories of my mother swearing at it when i was a kid...so I wonder if it is just an uncooperative machine.  All I want it to do is a nice satin stitch so I can try the applique thing on some t-shirts   Maybe I will fiddle with it again tomorrow...



Is the machine missing the foot for the satin stitch?
My Brother is horrid about satin stitches without the right foot. It ends up a jumbled mess of thread lumped together.


----------



## TinkNH

Sally said:


> Is the machine missing the foot for the satin stitch?
> My Brother is horrid about satin stitches without the right foot. It ends up a jumbled mess of thread lumped together.




I didnt know there was a satin stitch foot!  It does not mention it in the book at all.  I will have to look into that...thank you!


----------



## Disney52303

pyrxtc said:


> If it wasn't 1 hour and 49 minutes away I would be there in a heartbeat. hoping my DH will encourage me to go anyways.



DH and I will be in Nashua for the weekend.. 71 miles from Dover, just looked it up!   Don't think I can convince him on a detour lol.


----------



## teresajoy

Pocahontis said:


> Wow, its been awhile since I have been on here. Hi again everyone!!!
> 
> My family and I enjoyed our 1st ever visit to DW. It was amazing!!!
> Not to mention I actually ran into a DisBoutiquer at Downtown Disney. I didn't catch her name actually we didn't say much because I was in 1st timer awe mode. Sorry who ever you are. As soon as I can figure out how to upload pics I will share with all of you the super awesome outfits I made for my kiddos.
> 
> Oh, and Thanks to those of you that helped me with sewing tips since I am still a novice.



I saw someone at DTD while we were there in May. I'm thinking they were wearing really cute AK outfits. It wasn't you, was it? 



Teamtori said:


> I just got my 770 today!! I am in love! Thanks for the tip on that site! I have never been there before and am excited!
> 
> Question...those with a 770, what tension do you usually set yours at?



You should not have to mess with the tension at all. 

Did you have a smaller embroidery machine before? It annoys me that they made it so you can't use the hoop from the 270 on the 770. How hard would it be for Brother to make all the hoops the same type connection????


----------



## teresajoy

I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.  


So, I missed reminding everyone to ship for Gabby's Big Give the other day. So, if you haven't shipped yet, please do so now.


----------



## PrincessBoo

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.



I am so so sorry! A big hug and prayers to your family.


----------



## PrincessBoo

*QUESTION:*
How do we quote more than one person at a time in one post? Make sense? I want to comment on all the cute things you've made but I don't want to do one post for every quote.


----------



## mommy2mrb

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.
> 
> 
> So, I missed reminding everyone to ship for Gabby's Big Give the other day. So, if you haven't shipped yet, please do so now.



so sorry to hear this Teresa....continued prayers for her and your family


----------



## mommy2mrb

PrincessBoo said:


> *QUESTION:*
> How do we quote more than one person at a time in one post? Make sense? I want to comment on all the cute things you've made but I don't want to do one post for every quote.



see in the bottom right corner "quote" and then the box to the right of that with the quote marks on it....to multi quote just go to each post you want to quote, click on that button for all of them - it turns a red/orange color, then hit your reply button....all posts will be then on your new post to comment on!


----------



## Disney52303

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.
> 
> Teresa, I am so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *QUESTION:*
> How do we quote more than one person at a time in one post? Make sense? I want to comment on all the cute things you've made but I don't want to do one post for every quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to the quote button, tap the one to the right of it, which is multi-quote. You can grab several messages and each will be in your reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## Teamtori

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.
> 
> 
> So, I missed reminding everyone to ship for Gabby's Big Give the other day. So, if you haven't shipped yet, please do so now.



I am very sorry to hear this! My thoughts are with your family!



Sandi S said:


> Yes - you can always go smaller, not bigger.



Ok, so someone please help! I don't know why these things always confuse me. LOL

I have the machine with the 4 X 4 hoop. I just got my new 5 X 7 machine (woohoo)!! Now here is my question. 

I am doing some bibs. I need to use a 4 X 4 pattern on it, because a 5 x 7 pattern would be too big. 

Can I just send the machine the 4 x 4 pattern and use that with the 5 X 7 hoop? How do I do that? I'm sure I'm overthinking this, but I'm confused.


----------



## nannye

To anyone who has made TYE DYE Mickey Shirts. Is it Necessary to do the basting stitch? Invisible thread didn't work, can't use mint flavored dental floss, I got other dental floss and it is wax and doesn't work. Grrr. 

So I have no time and have to get these shirts done this afternoon. I'm going to try it without the basting stitch.


----------



## TinkNH

nannye said:


> To anyone who has made TYE DYE Mickey Shirts. Is it Necessary to do the basting stitch? Invisible thread didn't work, can't use mint flavored dental floss, I got other dental floss and it is wax and doesn't work. Grrr.
> 
> So I have no time and have to get these shirts done this afternoon. I'm going to try it without the basting stitch.



I always use good quality waxed floss..Colgate I think.  Base the Mickey head...pull super tight and tie off...then wrap extra thread around the stitch line where it gathered...tightly and tying occasionally. Mi have had good success that way...hope that helps..I don't know how you would do it without the stitching...


----------



## RMAMom

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.
> 
> 
> So, I missed reminding everyone to ship for Gabby's Big Give the other day. So, if you haven't shipped yet, please do so now.



I am so very sorry to hear this. How are the kids taking it? I have been very hopeful for your family because it seems that Barbara is doing so well and now this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## tigger_mommy

I some how resisted going and buying the $15 Kenmore at the thrift store, against everyone's better judgement. That being said, I do have a "new" sewing machine! How, you might ask. My husband got his mother's old machine when they were clearing out all of the stuff from his dad's house when he moved. Kenmore 1357! Looks to be either a 70 or 71 model. In the process of finding some presser feet for it then I will break it out and see what that bad boy can do! Hoping to make it my applique machine. 


This solves the problem of no room, I can still store one in the back closet when I need to and use the sewing table for the one I am using. There is not room for two tables in my house. With 4 kids, all their crap takes over.


----------



## SallyfromDE

nannye said:


> To anyone who has made TYE DYE Mickey Shirts. Is it Necessary to do the basting stitch? Invisible thread didn't work, can't use mint flavored dental floss, I got other dental floss and it is wax and doesn't work. Grrr.
> 
> So I have no time and have to get these shirts done this afternoon. I'm going to try it without the basting stitch.



I'd been following this thread, maybe something there will help. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2028914


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.
> 
> 
> So, I missed reminding everyone to ship for Gabby's Big Give the other day. So, if you haven't shipped yet, please do so now.


I am so sorry to hear this.  Definitely spend your time with your MIL.  I'm sure she senses your presence.


----------



## VBAndrea

Teamtori said:


> I am very sorry to hear this! My thoughts are with your family!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so someone please help! I don't know why these things always confuse me. LOL
> 
> I have the machine with the 4 X 4 hoop. I just got my new 5 X 7 machine (woohoo)!! Now here is my question.
> 
> I am doing some bibs. I need to use a 4 X 4 pattern on it, because a 5 x 7 pattern would be too big.
> 
> Can I just send the machine the 4 x 4 pattern and use that with the 5 X 7 hoop? How do I do that? I'm sure I'm overthinking this, but I'm confused.


Just load the 4x4 design and use the 5x7 hoop.  The design will stitch out 4x4 and just will not fill the entire hoop.


----------



## nannye

TinkNH said:


> I always use good quality waxed floss..Colgate I think.  Base the Mickey head...pull super tight and tie off...then wrap extra thread around the stitch line where it gathered...tightly and tying occasionally. Mi have had good success that way...hope that helps..I don't know how you would do it without the stitching...



Maybe I am doing something wrong. I could not get the dental floss on the bobbin to catch/thread properly. I am currently sewing it by hand. Maybe the dental floss is the problem and I should try a diff brand. I think I am missing something tho. After you sew the basting stitch you pull the ends. Is that to get it to pucker and the Mickey heSd kinda just squishes together?


----------



## McDuck

Not so exciting, but this is the sewing I got done today:






I retrofitted nine Gerber training pants with 2 layers of flannel and an outer layer of PUL.  I have 3 more pairs to do, but they are pairs that have been given a whirl already, so I have to fish them out of the clean laundry.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

McDuck said:


> Not so exciting, but this is the sewing I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retrofitted nine Gerber training pants with 2 layers of flannel and an outer layer of PUL.  I have 3 more pairs to do, but they are pairs that have been given a whirl already, so I have to fish them out of the clean laundry.



It always amazes me when I see these things you ladies make in one night.  It takes me at least a week to finish anything.


----------



## tricia

nannye said:


> Maybe I am doing something wrong. I could not get the dental floss on the bobbin to catch/thread properly. I am currently sewing it by hand. Maybe the dental floss is the problem and I should try a diff brand. I think I am missing something tho. After you sew the basting stitch you pull the ends. Is that to get it to pucker and the Mickey heSd kinda just squishes together?



It's supposed to be done by hand.  The link posted above has great pictures to help you along.


----------



## Celidh

nannye said:


> To anyone who has made TYE DYE Mickey Shirts. Is it Necessary to do the basting stitch? Invisible thread didn't work, can't use mint flavored dental floss, I got other dental floss and it is wax and doesn't work. Grrr.
> 
> So I have no time and have to get these shirts done this afternoon. I'm going to try it without the basting stitch.



I used Mint flavoured floss, they seemed to turn out ok.  I didn't think it would make a difference whether it was flavoured or not.  Does Mickey not like mint??


----------



## smile5sunshine

TinkNH said:


> yeah dover is sorta out there, but its supposed to be hot tomorrow so you could make a beach day out of it after......
> I have been watching CL for a vintage sewing machine (I blame D~!!!) but every single time i have sent an email inquiring about one I never ever get replies..so irritating  I just gave DH the wish list...I want a vintage singer, a serger and an embroidery machine.
> 
> And to get my moms old one running better, I have cleaned it and cleaned it but it is still not cooperating with me...I mentioned before that I have memories of my mother swearing at it when i was a kid...so I wonder if it is just an uncooperative machine.  All I want it to do is a nice satin stitch so I can try the applique thing on some t-shirts   Maybe I will fiddle with it again tomorrow...



I am all out of ideas then . I hope someone on here can make some other more helpful suggestions on how to get your mom's machine working. 



teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.



I am so sad to hear this. praying for your family during this difficult time. HUGS!



tigger_mommy said:


> I some how resisted going and buying the $15 Kenmore at the thrift store, against everyone's better judgement. That being said, I do have a "new" sewing machine! How, you might ask. My husband got his mother's old machine when they were clearing out all of the stuff from his dad's house when he moved. Kenmore 1357! Looks to be either a 70 or 71 model. In the process of finding some presser feet for it then I will break it out and see what that bad boy can do! Hoping to make it my applique machine.
> 
> 
> This solves the problem of no room, I can still store one in the back closet when I need to and use the sewing table for the one I am using. There is not room for two tables in my house. With 4 kids, all their crap takes over.



well, i STILL think you should go back and get that other machine too, BUT HURRAY for the free one too! Hope it works nicely and you enjoy using it. 



nannye said:


> Maybe I am doing something wrong. I could not get the dental floss on the bobbin to catch/thread properly. I am currently sewing it by hand. Maybe the dental floss is the problem and I should try a diff brand. I think I am missing something tho. After you sew the basting stitch you pull the ends. Is that to get it to pucker and the Mickey heSd kinda just squishes together?




No, the basting stitch for these IS done by hand. And yes, once you get the running stitch/basting done you just pull both ends and the head should pucker. For mine, a couple of them I had to stick my finger under the shirt to get the head to pucker the right way (out towards you as opposed to inside the shirt)



McDuck said:


> Not so exciting, but this is the sewing I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retrofitted nine Gerber training pants with 2 layers of flannel and an outer layer of PUL.  I have 3 more pairs to do, but they are pairs that have been given a whirl already, so I have to fish them out of the clean laundry.



Hey those look great! I did something similar when my DD was potty training. I only added an extra snap-in soaker pad because we already had waterproof covers from our cloth diapering days that I could still use over them so that her clothes didn't get all wet while we were out places. Hope you like them better now that you've modified them. 

Sunshine


----------



## pyrxtc

teresajoy said:


> I'm sorry I've not been on here at all lately. My mother-in-law had a massive stroke 2 weeks ago and we have been at the hospital every day since visiting with her.  Sadly, she is not going to make it, so we are trying to get in every minute we can with her.



I'm so sorry. Those moments are important. take lots of time with her.



Disney52303 said:


> DH and I will be in Nashua for the weekend.. 71 miles from Dover, just looked it up!   Don't think I can convince him on a detour lol.



Nashua is further than me ! They had some cute stuff but the price were "Estate Sale prices" for the most part No fabric or patterns. Mostly doll stuff and cross-stitching and crocheting/knitting needles, can't tell the difference.

It was all binding and hem tape in those shoe boxes. The zippers were not great clothing zippers and really odd colors 3 for $5 and the tape was 4 $5. I got the best thing I could use that was there and got 2 pair of Pinking shears (weiss, and singer) and a pair of sewing shears by singers. Blades look like 2 knives. Nothing else there worth it. The sewing machine looked great and all there but I have no room for a sewing table in my house. It had all the original pieces with it. $75 for all.



TinkNH said:


> yeah dover is sorta out there, but its supposed to be hot tomorrow so you could make a beach day out of it after......
> I have been watching CL for a vintage sewing machine (I blame D~!!!) but every single time i have sent an email inquiring about one I never ever get replies..so irritating  I just gave DH the wish list...I want a vintage singer, a serger and an embroidery machine.



I PM'ed you about the Singer, maybe by tomorrow afternoon they will discount it. We didn't make it a beach day, DD11 complained about sand rash from the ocean sow e went to Fox Run Cinema's and saw Madagascar 3 and then had Cold Stone after some shopping. I went into Saver's and my boys got a couple things and I found the best little thing there. I picked up a Felicity (American Girl) wooden doll, the original from the Pleasant Company, for $1.99. I just saw her on E-bay for $71. It's just the doll, no invite but it looks brand new. I also have the felicity doll from that time too so this is perfect !



nannye said:


> Maybe I am doing something wrong. I could not get the dental floss on the bobbin to catch/thread properly. I am currently sewing it by hand. Maybe the dental floss is the problem and I should try a diff brand. I think I am missing something tho. After you sew the basting stitch you pull the ends. Is that to get it to pucker and the Mickey heSd kinda just squishes together?



I did it by hand. it went really fast, way faster than winding a bobbin with floss. It doesn't have to be small stitches either just enough to be able to pull it into a Mickey shape. Good Luck !!


----------



## nannye

Haha oh dear........ Finishing the basting, for so e reason I thought you needed the bobbin stitch to help pull it. 

I bought the tulip brand dye for. Michaels but it didn't come with soda ash so I need to go get that first thing tomorrow dye it and Saran wrap it for 4 hours rinse wash and try to dry as much as possible by 330 lol


----------



## DisNorth

I'm praying for your family Teresa, I know this must be a hard time for you but I hope your MIL finds peace.


Well, I finally finished the quilt for my friend. The satin binding drove me nuts, it's so slipery but it's so cute and I think the 'feel' is nice for a baby. My friend and I were room-mates in collage and very close so I'm so excited to be an aunty again. Pretty much any day now and it's gender is a suprise! She decided  to do the nursery in Finding Nemo becaue it's great for either a boy or girl and her  DH vetoed winnie the pooh (crazy guy).


----------



## Sandi S

DisNorth said:


> I'm praying for your family Teresa, I know this must be a hard time for you but I hope your MIL finds peace.
> 
> 
> Well, I finally finished the quilt for my friend. The satin binding drove me nuts, it's so slipery but it's so cute and I think the 'feel' is nice for a baby. My friend and I were room-mates in collage and very close so I'm so excited to be an aunty again. Pretty much any day now and it's gender is a suprise! She decided  to do the nursery in Finding Nemo becaue it's great for either a boy or girl and her  DH vetoed winnie the pooh (crazy guy).



That is a really sweet little quilt.

Here is something for taking the kids to the zoo and of course, Animal Kingdom - the giraffe dress:






and yes, that is a giraffe back there! At least this was cool b/c it was over 100 here in NC today - ick!


----------



## smile5sunshine

nannye said:


> Haha oh dear........ Finishing the basting, for so e reason I thought you needed the bobbin stitch to help pull it.
> 
> I bought the tulip brand dye for. Michaels but it didn't come with soda ash so I need to go get that first thing tomorrow dye it and Saran wrap it for 4 hours rinse wash and try to dry as much as possible by 330 lol



If you have the tulip brand you don't NEED the extra soda ash....it's already mixed in with the kit. AND if I were you I would let the shirts sit MUCH longer than just 4hrs. Let them sit overnight if you can. The tulip kits need more time to come out looking vibrant. GL!



pyrxtc said:


> Nashua is further than me ! They had some cute stuff but the price were "Estate Sale prices" for the most part No fabric or patterns. Mostly doll stuff and cross-stitching and crocheting/knitting needles, can't tell the difference.
> 
> It was all binding and hem tape in those shoe boxes. The zippers were not great clothing zippers and really odd colors 3 for $5 and the tape was 4 $5. I got the best thing I could use that was there and got 2 pair of Pinking shears (weiss, and singer) and a pair of sewing shears by singers. Blades look like 2 knives. Nothing else there worth it. The sewing machine looked great and all there but I have no room for a sewing table in my house. It had all the original pieces with it. $75 for all.
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'ed you about the Singer, maybe by tomorrow afternoon they will discount it. We didn't make it a beach day, DD11 complained about sand rash from the ocean sow e went to Fox Run Cinema's and saw Madagascar 3 and then had Cold Stone after some shopping. I went into Saver's and my boys got a couple things and I found the best little thing there. I picked up a Felicity (American Girl) wooden doll, the original from the Pleasant Company, for $1.99. I just saw her on E-bay for $71. It's just the doll, no invite but it looks brand new. I also have the felicity doll from that time too so this is perfect !
> 
> 
> 
> I did it by hand. it went really fast, way faster than winding a bobbin with floss. It doesn't have to be small stitches either just enough to be able to pull it into a Mickey shape. Good Luck !!



Oh good! I'm glad that you were able to go after all. Sorry that they did not have much that you wanted to buy. That's always the gamble you take with those kinds of sales. BUT sounds like you made a fun day out of the trip anyway.



DisNorth said:


> Well, I finally finished the quilt for my friend. The satin binding drove me nuts, it's so slipery but it's so cute and I think the 'feel' is nice for a baby. My friend and I were room-mates in collage and very close so I'm so excited to be an aunty again. Pretty much any day now and it's gender is a suprise! She decided  to do the nursery in Finding Nemo becaue it's great for either a boy or girl and her  DH vetoed winnie the pooh (crazy guy).



Oh that's beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing with us. Glad you were able to finish it up, even if the satin was being a booger. 



Sandi S said:


> That is a really sweet little quilt.
> 
> Here is something for taking the kids to the zoo and of course, Animal Kingdom - the giraffe dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, that is a giraffe back there! At least this was cool b/c it was over 100 here in NC today - ick!



The skirt portion of that dress is a great fabric! So colorful!  Sorry you picked a really hot day to go to the zoo, but at least now you know the dress will be suitable for August in Disney World!

Sunshine


----------



## nannye

smile5sunshine said:


> If you have the tulip brand you don't NEED the extra soda ash....it's already mixed in with the kit. AND if I were you I would let the shirts sit MUCH longer than just 4hrs. Let them sit overnight if you can. The tulip kits need more time to come out looking vibrant. GL!
> 
> Sunshine



Hmmmmmm well I can't let it sit overnight because they need to be packed by 3:30 tomorrow for 4 pm departure (I know I left it so late.)
Ok so I am going to just go ahead and do the dye now so that it sits longer
Thanks for the clarification! 
The shirts are basted and tied. eeeek so nervous I hope they come out okay.


----------



## nannye

I am planning to print the canadian mickey head and do an iron on transfer. The image is Red and White. The shirt I am using is grey, the general lightish to med grey. Do I need regular iron on transfers or do I need ones for dark shirts?

Gonna be a LONG night! An all nighter I think! 

TIA
ERin


----------



## nannye

Ok tye dye Mickey shirts done but I am seriously scared I screwed it up I used way too much due. It was just dripping. I hope they turn out ok. I'm not so worried about mine but v's being tiny was soaked


----------



## pyrxtc

nannye said:


> I am planning to print the canadian mickey head and do an iron on transfer. The image is Red and White. The shirt I am using is grey, the general lightish to med grey. Do I need regular iron on transfers or do I need ones for dark shirts?
> 
> Gonna be a LONG night! An all nighter I think!
> 
> TIA
> ERin





nannye said:


> Ok tye dye Mickey shirts done but I am seriously scared I screwed it up I used way too much due. It was just dripping. I hope they turn out ok. I'm not so worried about mine but v's being tiny was soaked



I would use a dark shirt transfer. Also, the shirts are okay that they are dripping with color. I don't think you can use too much. Good luck and I hope they come out great. I wish you had more time !


----------



## DisNorth

Sandi S said:


> That is a really sweet little quilt.
> 
> Here is something for taking the kids to the zoo and of course, Animal Kingdom - the giraffe dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, that is a giraffe back there! At least this was cool b/c it was over 100 here in NC today - ick!



Love the outfit, good thing it was cool for your super hot zoo trip!!



nannye said:


> I am planning to print the canadian mickey head and do an iron on transfer. The image is Red and White. The shirt I am using is grey, the general lightish to med grey. Do I need regular iron on transfers or do I need ones for dark shirts?
> 
> Gonna be a LONG night! An all nighter I think!
> 
> TIA
> ERin



Use the tark transfers, for the white to show up. 



nannye said:


> Ok tye dye Mickey shirts done but I am seriously scared I screwed it up I used way too much due. It was just dripping. I hope they turn out ok. I'm not so worried about mine but v's being tiny was soaked



Lots of dye is good! Good luck!


----------



## Celidh

nannye said:


> Ok tye dye Mickey shirts done but I am seriously scared I screwed it up I used way too much due. It was just dripping. I hope they turn out ok. I'm not so worried about mine but v's being tiny was soaked



I thought the same thing when I did mine, it was what i thought was totally saturated.  They came out fine.  I actually wished there was a bit less white on mine when it was done.

Here's how mine turned out

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42059211&postcount=2669

They will be fine.


----------



## smile5sunshine

nannye said:


> Ok tye dye Mickey shirts done but I am seriously scared I screwed it up I used way too much due. It was just dripping. I hope they turn out ok. I'm not so worried about mine but v's being tiny was soaked



Sorry, didn't realize you were leaving so soon. Don't worry about them being too saturated...it's almost impossible to do. All the extra dye will just run out when you rinse them. hope they turned out for you!

Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

Y'all are getting me excited to do my tie-dye shirts. I think I will do the Mickey pattern and then I will applique a character on each person's shirt in the middle of the Mickey head.

I drafted my backpack pattern and started cutting it today - after yesterday's zoo trip, I realized that I don't want to put that one off!


----------



## pyrxtc

well, this past week I had a live model at my house. She wanted to try on everything and was not happy to find a bunch of my clothes were too small for her. She is 5 with a tummy so the bigger clothes fir her there but not in other places. I know I've posted the clothes but they look different on a kid. (sorry if they are big, I tried to go with photobucket but had the hardest time uploading them.)










My never posted 60's mod dress using open of my vintage patterns. Simple but cute.






I know it's too big but she loved it anyways. Until it got itchy in the top. I'll have to find a way to fix that. Another vintage patter, 50's this time.










I still have not sew the button holes..... I know I'm procrastinating..... and the shoulders are off on her but so is the top. It should be like a collar around the neck, not lying flat at the neckline but her neck is too short and chubby from her being so little. The pattern calls for rick-rack along all edges of the green but I could not find the right color so I went without, I though it looks nice anyways.

This one really needs the buttons to look right. The sash was also up way higher than it should be in the front photo.


----------



## goteamwood

DisNorth said:


>



This is adorable, I love the orange border. And that binding is too cute. (sorry it was a pain. Binding isn't much fun when it is cooperative, in my opinion.) Perfect for a boy or a girl.


----------



## TinkNH

Teresa..sorry you are having a rough go..will keep you in my thoughts 



DisNorth said:


> .



So cute!  I love nemo



Sandi S said:


> and yes, that is a giraffe back there! At least this was cool b/c it was over 100 here in NC today - ick!



very nice!!



pyrxtc said:


> My never posted 60's mod dress using open of my vintage patterns. Simple but cute.



Cute...both the dresses and the model!  I love this fabric..it is one of my faves on DD too


I have had the most interesting day...
After reading here about the sewing machine at the estate sale in Dover, I talked to DH and on a whim called the woman running the sale and left a message saying that I could not get there for the sale (ended at 2 today ..this was 1..) but was interested int eh sewing machine...and asked if I could come see it Sun.  She called me back and it had not sold, so said I could come tomorrow to check it out.
Went by my moms and was telling her about this..and she hands over to me ANOTHER singer she had before she got her computerized brother...I didnt even look to see the model..just lugged it to the car 
This evening, I get a call from the lady who's husbands aunt was the seamstress whos estate was for sale...she said she went to check to see if the machine was in working order, and the cord was broken...BUT she has another of the same model that was her MILs...(seamstress' sister) that is in much better condition, runs perfect and I can have it, all the attachments etc for the same price.  I am going to her house tomorrow after lunch to pick it up.

So i now have 4...yes 4 sewing machines


----------



## Ahrizel

Alright, I have my longterm loaner embroidery machine. It's a brother se-270. I can even try it out yet my sister can't find the power cord or control foot! Hopefully soon. I know this have some designs built in, but how do you get more designs? It has cards I know but I also know they're are wonderful designs online, but have no idea how you would get them on the machine. Anyone want to do machine embroidery 101 for me? I did check out the manual, but it's a few years old and no help with new tech. Help would be much appreciated!
Mary


----------



## teresajoy

Thank you everyone for you kind posts. We got the phone call last night at 4AM that Rosemary had passed away. We had just left her a few hours before. Our nieces were at the hospital with her when she died. We always made sure there was someone in the room with her. 

The kids are taking it really hard, as are Brian and I. She was a really wonderful woman, and I'm going to miss her so much.


----------



## TxDisFanatic

Ahrizel said:


> Alright, I have my longterm loaner embroidery machine. It's a brother se-270. I can even try it out yet my sister can't find the power cord or control foot! Hopefully soon. I know this have some designs built in, but how do you get more designs? It has cards I know but I also know they're are wonderful designs online, but have no idea how you would get them on the machine. Anyone want to do machine embroidery 101 for me? I did check out the manual, but it's a few years old and no help with new tech. Help would be much appreciated!
> Mary



I have figured out if you have any sony power cords, they should be the same. You will need the brother embroidery card box to transfer designs. PE Basic I think is what its called, I can't even find mine to look. I have the 270D that I do a majority of my sewing on it, I have a 770 for embroidery so I can just plug a USB in. The 270 is defiantly a good little machine I bought it back when it first came out, and used the heck out of it over the years!


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> Hi to ANDREA I didn't see a post from you today so I am guessing that you were either working or spending time with your beautiful family. Either way, hope you had a wonderful day.
> Sunshine


Hi back at you!  Working, not sewing.  Working is good -- we need the $$$.  I'm trying to play catch up this morning but don't think I even went back far enough to grab all the quotes I missed.



McDuck said:


> Not so exciting, but this is the sewing I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retrofitted nine Gerber training pants with 2 layers of flannel and an outer layer of PUL.  I have 3 more pairs to do, but they are pairs that have been given a whirl already, so I have to fish them out of the clean laundry.


Looks super!  I hope you are having excellent success this weekend 



DisNorth said:


> Well, I finally finished the quilt for my friend. The satin binding drove me nuts, it's so slipery but it's so cute and I think the 'feel' is nice for a baby. My friend and I were room-mates in collage and very close so I'm so excited to be an aunty again. Pretty much any day now and it's gender is a suprise! She decided  to do the nursery in Finding Nemo becaue it's great for either a boy or girl and her  DH vetoed winnie the pooh (crazy guy).


Beautiful colors and fabrics!  Has your friend seen the quilt yet?  It's lovely!



Sandi S said:


> Here is something for taking the kids to the zoo and of course, Animal Kingdom - the giraffe dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, that is a giraffe back there! At least this was cool b/c it was over 100 here in NC today - ick!


I adore that fabric!  The outfit looks nice and cool too.  You are brave to go to the zoo in that heat.  I don't like going when it's so hot as all the animals seem to be snoozing.



pyrxtc said:


> well, this past week I had a live model at my house. She wanted to try on everything and was not happy to find a bunch of my clothes were too small for her. She is 5 with a tummy so the bigger clothes fir her there but not in other places. I know I've posted the clothes but they look different on a kid. (sorry if they are big, I tried to go with photobucket but had the hardest time uploading them.)
> 
> 
> My never posted 60's mod dress using open of my vintage patterns. Simple but cute.


The dresses look great being modeled.  I really like the fabric on the A-line.



TinkNH said:


> I have had the most interesting day...
> After reading here about the sewing machine at the estate sale in Dover, I talked to DH and on a whim called the woman running the sale and left a message saying that I could not get there for the sale (ended at 2 today ..this was 1..) but was interested int eh sewing machine...and asked if I could come see it Sun.  She called me back and it had not sold, so said I could come tomorrow to check it out.
> Went by my moms and was telling her about this..and she hands over to me ANOTHER singer she had before she got her computerized brother...I didnt even look to see the model..just lugged it to the car
> This evening, I get a call from the lady who's husbands aunt was the seamstress whos estate was for sale...she said she went to check to see if the machine was in working order, and the cord was broken...BUT she has another of the same model that was her MILs...(seamstress' sister) that is in much better condition, runs perfect and I can have it, all the attachments etc for the same price.  I am going to her house tomorrow after lunch to pick it up.
> 
> So i now have 4...yes 4 sewing machines


Awesome!  I have 4 machines but only two are actual sewing machines.  And I don't have room for any more!



Ahrizel said:


> Alright, I have my longterm loaner embroidery machine. It's a brother se-270. I can even try it out yet my sister can't find the power cord or control foot! Hopefully soon. I know this have some designs built in, but how do you get more designs? It has cards I know but I also know they're are wonderful designs online, but have no idea how you would get them on the machine. Anyone want to do machine embroidery 101 for me? I did check out the manual, but it's a few years old and no help with new tech. Help would be much appreciated!
> Mary


I know the new ones have usb ports for transferring designs on thumb drives.  Yours may need a cord to transfer designs from the computer to the machine -- I can't believe the manual doesn't specify what to do.



teresajoy said:


> Thank you everyone for you kind posts. We got the phone call last night at 4AM that Rosemary had passed away. We had just left her a few hours before. Our nieces were at the hospital with her when she died. We always made sure there was someone in the room with her.
> 
> The kids are taking it really hard, as are Brian and I. She was a really wonderful woman, and I'm going to miss her so much.


My sincerest condolences.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> Cute...both the dresses and the model!  I love this fabric..it is one of my faves on DD too
> 
> I have had the most interesting day...
> After reading here about the sewing machine at the estate sale in Dover, I talked to DH and on a whim called the woman running the sale and left a message saying that I could not get there for the sale (ended at 2 today ..this was 1..) but was interested int eh sewing machine...and asked if I could come see it Sun.  She called me back and it had not sold, so said I could come tomorrow to check it out.
> Went by my moms and was telling her about this..and she hands over to me ANOTHER singer she had before she got her computerized brother...I didnt even look to see the model..just lugged it to the car
> This evening, I get a call from the lady who's husbands aunt was the seamstress whos estate was for sale...she said she went to check to see if the machine was in working order, and the cord was broken...BUT she has another of the same model that was her MILs...(seamstress' sister) that is in much better condition, runs perfect and I can have it, all the attachments etc for the same price.  I am going to her house tomorrow after lunch to pick it up.
> 
> So i now have 4...yes 4 sewing machines



So Awesome !! That sewing machine has not left my mind at all. I'm glad someone picked it up. I am torn between getting a vintage machine or getting a fancy new one. WOW about you now having 4 machines !! I know you'll have fun with all of them.

DisNorth ---- Love the quilt. I have been trying to find Nemo fabric like that with no luck. It came out gorgeous !


----------



## RMAMom

teresajoy said:


> Thank you everyone for you kind posts. We got the phone call last night at 4AM that Rosemary had passed away. We had just left her a few hours before. Our nieces were at the hospital with her when she died. We always made sure there was someone in the room with her.
> 
> The kids are taking it really hard, as are Brian and I. She was a really wonderful woman, and I'm going to miss her so much.



I'm sorry for your loss. Prayers for peace for you and your family.


----------



## RMAMom

pyrxtc said:


> well, this past week I had a live model at my house. She wanted to try on everything and was not happy to find a bunch of my clothes were too small for her. She is 5 with a tummy so the bigger clothes fir her there but not in other places. I know I've posted the clothes but they look different on a kid. (sorry if they are big, I tried to go with photobucket but had the hardest time uploading them.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My never posted 60's mod dress using open of my vintage patterns. Simple but cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's too big but she loved it anyways. Until it got itchy in the top. I'll have to find a way to fix that. Another vintage patter, 50's this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not sew the button holes..... I know I'm procrastinating..... and the shoulders are off on her but so is the top. It should be like a collar around the neck, not lying flat at the neckline but her neck is too short and chubby from her being so little. The pattern calls for rick-rack along all edges of the green but I could not find the right color so I went without, I though it looks nice anyways.
> 
> This one really needs the buttons to look right. The sash was also up way higher than it should be in the front photo.



What a cute model! Everything looks great but I love those vintage patterns.



DisNorth said:


> I'm praying for your family Teresa, I know this must be a hard time for you but I hope your MIL finds peace.
> 
> 
> Well, I finally finished the quilt for my friend. The satin binding drove me nuts, it's so slipery but it's so cute and I think the 'feel' is nice for a baby. My friend and I were room-mates in collage and very close so I'm so excited to be an aunty again. Pretty much any day now and it's gender is a suprise! She decided  to do the nursery in Finding Nemo becaue it's great for either a boy or girl and her  DH vetoed winnie the pooh (crazy guy).



That looks great! Congratulations to your friend and I think it's great she is keeping it a surprise, so exciting!



Sandi S said:


> That is a really sweet little quilt.
> 
> Here is something for taking the kids to the zoo and of course, Animal Kingdom - the giraffe dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, that is a giraffe back there! At least this was cool b/c it was over 100 here in NC today - ick!


I love the colors! It looks great on you.



TinkNH said:


> I have had the most interesting day...
> After reading here about the sewing machine at the estate sale in Dover, I talked to DH and on a whim called the woman running the sale and left a message saying that I could not get there for the sale (ended at 2 today ..this was 1..) but was interested int eh sewing machine...and asked if I could come see it Sun.  She called me back and it had not sold, so said I could come tomorrow to check it out.
> Went by my moms and was telling her about this..and she hands over to me ANOTHER singer she had before she got her computerized brother...I didnt even look to see the model..just lugged it to the car
> This evening, I get a call from the lady who's husbands aunt was the seamstress whos estate was for sale...she said she went to check to see if the machine was in working order, and the cord was broken...BUT she has another of the same model that was her MILs...(seamstress' sister) that is in much better condition, runs perfect and I can have it, all the attachments etc for the same price.  I am going to her house tomorrow after lunch to pick it up.
> 
> So i now have 4...yes 4 sewing machines



 What a great day you have had! Don't forget to post pictures when you get them home!


----------



## DisNorth

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments on my quilt!



teresajoy said:


> Thank you everyone for you kind posts. We got the phone call last night at 4AM that Rosemary had passed away. We had just left her a few hours before. Our nieces were at the hospital with her when she died. We always made sure there was someone in the room with her.
> 
> The kids are taking it really hard, as are Brian and I. She was a really wonderful woman, and I'm going to miss her so much.


I'm so sorry for your loss, Teresa.





pyrxtc said:


> well, this past week I had a live model at my house. She wanted to try on everything and was not happy to find a bunch of my clothes were too small for her. She is 5 with a tummy so the bigger clothes fir her there but not in other places. I know I've posted the clothes but they look different on a kid. (sorry if they are big, I tried to go with photobucket but had the hardest time uploading them.)


The dresses look great on your model!




TinkNH said:


> I have had the most interesting day...
> After reading here about the sewing machine at the estate sale in Dover, I talked to DH and on a whim called the woman running the sale and left a message saying that I could not get there for the sale (ended at 2 today ..this was 1..) but was interested int eh sewing machine...and asked if I could come see it Sun.  She called me back and it had not sold, so said I could come tomorrow to check it out.
> Went by my moms and was telling her about this..and she hands over to me ANOTHER singer she had before she got her computerized brother...I didnt even look to see the model..just lugged it to the car
> This evening, I get a call from the lady who's husbands aunt was the seamstress whos estate was for sale...she said she went to check to see if the machine was in working order, and the cord was broken...BUT she has another of the same model that was her MILs...(seamstress' sister) that is in much better condition, runs perfect and I can have it, all the attachments etc for the same price.  I am going to her house tomorrow after lunch to pick it up.
> 
> So i now have 4...yes 4 sewing machines


How cool! four machines!!!  


Happy Canada Day


----------



## mommy2mrb

teresajoy said:


> Thank you everyone for you kind posts. We got the phone call last night at 4AM that Rosemary had passed away. We had just left her a few hours before. Our nieces were at the hospital with her when she died. We always made sure there was someone in the room with her.
> 
> The kids are taking it really hard, as are Brian and I. She was a really wonderful woman, and I'm going to miss her so much.



so sorry to hear this Teresa....my thoughts and prayers are with you all


----------



## pyrxtc

so, I'm torn. Do i want a nice shiny bright new machine with a free arm for all my sleeves or do I want to go vintage with a nice Slant-O-Matic 






I do use my free arm on my Mother's machine a lot so I don't know what I'd do without one.

I want to ask the Ebay seller about priority shipping but there is no way to contact them. 

"We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."

I really like it but I can't even contact them to ask about changing shipping. They are offering Parcel Post for $40 but when I calculate shipping from their state to mine, It would be $32 for priority. I want to ask about insurance on it. Would you buy from them ?


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> so, I'm torn. Do i want a nice shiny bright new machine with a free arm for all my sleeves or do I want to go vintage with a nice Slant-O-Matic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use my free arm on my Mother's machine a lot so I don't know what I'd do without one.
> 
> I want to ask the Ebay seller about priority shipping but there is no way to contact them.
> 
> "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."
> 
> I really like it but I can't even contact them to ask about changing shipping. They are offering Parcel Post for $40 but when I calculate shipping from their state to mine, It would be $32 for priority. I want to ask about insurance on it. Would you buy from them ?


The listing says expedited shipping -- does expedited mean parcel post????   This is also in the listing:
High bidder pays exact shipping if the actual amount is less than quoted I will refund the difference.

ETA:  I use my free arm quite frequently -- unless you have another machine that you can use for a free arm then I'd advise against this one.  It just depends what you like to sew.  I make AG doll clothes and sleeves on bowling shirts or portrait peasants for which I really like the free arm.


----------



## pyrxtc

VBAndrea said:


> The listing says expedited shipping -- does expedited mean parcel post????   This is also in the listing:
> High bidder pays exact shipping if the actual amount is less than quoted I will refund the difference.
> 
> ETA:  I use my free arm quite frequently -- unless you have another machine that you can use for a free arm then I'd advise against this one.  It just depends what you like to sew.  I make AG doll clothes and sleeves on bowling shirts or portrait peasants for which I really like the free arm.



well, that's one I'm looking at but I really like this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330754148100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949

which is the parcel post one.


----------



## jessica52877

I think ebay always says standard or expedited shipping and I don't think it means one thing or another. I have ordered when it said expedited and it was sent first class more then once.


----------



## TinkNH

Teresa, so sorry for your family's loss...will keep you all in my thoughts.

I went up and picked up the vintage singer...will post pics in a bit (sitting outside with kids now) but I am so excited....   She is a 201-2 and was born in 1942.  Pyrxtc...thank you so much for the lead on this...


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> well, this past week I had a live model at my house. She wanted to try on everything and was not happy to find a bunch of my clothes were too small for her. She is 5 with a tummy so the bigger clothes fir her there but not in other places. I know I've posted the clothes but they look different on a kid. (sorry if they are big, I tried to go with photobucket but had the hardest time uploading them.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My never posted 60's mod dress using open of my vintage patterns. Simple but cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's too big but she loved it anyways. Until it got itchy in the top. I'll have to find a way to fix that. Another vintage patter, 50's this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have not sew the button holes..... I know I'm procrastinating..... and the shoulders are off on her but so is the top. It should be like a collar around the neck, not lying flat at the neckline but her neck is too short and chubby from her being so little. The pattern calls for rick-rack along all edges of the green but I could not find the right color so I went without, I though it looks nice anyways.
> 
> This one really needs the buttons to look right. The sash was also up way higher than it should be in the front photo.



Oh those looks so cute on her. You really should get to those buttonholes! 



TinkNH said:


> I have had the most interesting day...
> After reading here about the sewing machine at the estate sale in Dover, I talked to DH and on a whim called the woman running the sale and left a message saying that I could not get there for the sale (ended at 2 today ..this was 1..) but was interested int eh sewing machine...and asked if I could come see it Sun.  She called me back and it had not sold, so said I could come tomorrow to check it out.
> Went by my moms and was telling her about this..and she hands over to me ANOTHER singer she had before she got her computerized brother...I didnt even look to see the model..just lugged it to the car
> This evening, I get a call from the lady who's husbands aunt was the seamstress whos estate was for sale...she said she went to check to see if the machine was in working order, and the cord was broken...BUT she has another of the same model that was her MILs...(seamstress' sister) that is in much better condition, runs perfect and I can have it, all the attachments etc for the same price.  I am going to her house tomorrow after lunch to pick it up.
> 
> So i now have 4...yes 4 sewing machines



Hurray for more machines! I can't wait to see pictures!



teresajoy said:


> Thank you everyone for you kind posts. We got the phone call last night at 4AM that Rosemary had passed away. We had just left her a few hours before. Our nieces were at the hospital with her when she died. We always made sure there was someone in the room with her.
> 
> The kids are taking it really hard, as are Brian and I. She was a really wonderful woman, and I'm going to miss her so much.



I am so sorry. I am praying for your family during this difficult time. HUGS!



VBAndrea said:


> Hi back at you!  Working, not sewing.  Working is good -- we need the $$$.  I'm trying to play catch up this morning but don't think I even went back far enough to grab all the quotes I missed.



I'm certain that working isn't the most pleasurable way to spend your time, but at least it helps pay the bills!  I continue to pray that your house up in RI sells. 



DisNorth said:


> Happy Canada Day



Happy Canada day! (I'm not Canadian, though)



pyrxtc said:


> so, I'm torn. Do i want a nice shiny bright new machine with a free arm for all my sleeves or do I want to go vintage with a nice Slant-O-Matic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use my free arm on my Mother's machine a lot so I don't know what I'd do without one.
> 
> I want to ask the Ebay seller about priority shipping but there is no way to contact them.
> 
> "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."
> 
> I really like it but I can't even contact them to ask about changing shipping. They are offering Parcel Post for $40 but when I calculate shipping from their state to mine, It would be $32 for priority. I want to ask about insurance on it. Would you buy from them ?



I would personally be wary of ordering something like this online. If it is not shipped correctly, then there is a high probability that the machine could be significantly damaged in transit. Plus I would want to try the machine out for myself first and see how it works. I would continue stalking your local craiglists site and see if anything pops up. 


I NEED to head out to Joann's to take advantage of their 60% off the notions wall today, but wouldn't you know it that DS picked TODAY to marathon-nap. He's seriously going on 3.5 hrs!  Must be growing.

Worked on another Minnie dress for DD3, but I still need to snap a couple of pics to share. 

Sunshine


----------



## TinkNH

Since she was born in 1942, my MIL suggested the name..so I present "Rosie"






her gorgeous faceplate






box of accessories and feet..that I have NO idea how to use...yet






I took better pics with my regular camera..but cannot find the cord so sorry for the less than stellar ipad pics..

She needs a serious cleaning, there is a lot of dust and lint and some rust on her ...I am a little scared to open the faceplate and see whats in there, but I sent D~ a PM plead for some help on where to start.

Its in a cabinet that is in very nice condition, and came with a stool that needs its cushion replaced, and the whole thing smells (as my DD9 put it )"like basement"  just that sort of stale musty smell, but she runs and there is no visible wear to the wiring, it is still soft and flexible, so my fingers are crossed that with a bit of work I can have her cleaned up and shining and use her as my main machine...

My MIL was here today and she has some machine at home she bought herself that she think does some embroidery, but after using it 2times she messed up the bobbin or something and gave up.  She said if I can get it running..its mine she just wants something to stitch quilt blocks together..so I will give her the brother I got once I get Rosie up and running...I dont think I need 5 sewing machines....


----------



## teresajoy

TinkNH said:


> Since she was born in 1942, my MIL suggested the name..so I present "Rosie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her gorgeous faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box of accessories and feet..that I have NO idea how to use...yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took better pics with my regular camera..but cannot find the cord so sorry for the less than stellar ipad pics..
> 
> She needs a serious cleaning, there is a lot of dust and lint and some rust on her ...I am a little scared to open the faceplate and see whats in there, but I sent D~ a PM plead for some help on where to start.
> 
> Its in a cabinet that is in very nice condition, and came with a stool that needs its cushion replaced, and the whole thing smells (as my DD9 put it )"like basement"  just that sort of stale musty smell, but she runs and there is no visible wear to the wiring, it is still soft and flexible, so my fingers are crossed that with a bit of work I can have her cleaned up and shining and use her as my main machine...
> 
> My MIL was here today and she has some machine at home she bought herself that she think does some embroidery, but after using it 2times she messed up the bobbin or something and gave up.  She said if I can get it running..its mine she just wants something to stitch quilt blocks together..so I will give her the brother I got once I get Rosie up and running...I dont think I need 5 sewing machines....



She is beautiful!!!! I can't wait to see her when you get her all cleaned up! 

And, I love the name. Most of my mother-in-law's family called her Rosie.


----------



## babynala

I am finally caught up after being about 100 pages behind.  You guys are making some fabulous things, and rather quickly so it is hard to keep up.  There is WTMTQ!!!!!  I hope I can keep up with you guys.  

Teresa - I am so sorry for the loss of your mother in law.  Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## mom2rtk

I know I haven't been posting....... but saw Teresa's post.

I'm so sorry for your family's loss. I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## TinkNH

teresajoy said:


> She is beautiful!!!! I can't wait to see her when you get her all cleaned up!
> 
> And, I love the name. Most of my mother-in-law's family called her Rosie.



Well that makes it even more special


----------



## LilLisaLou

I've been a lurker for a while... drooling over everyone's creations! I'll figure out my photobucket password tomorrow but today, I actually sewed something! My older daughter tie-dyed some shirts for her little sisters in an arts camp and I turned them into t-shirt dresses (with help from my Auntie Ann). I've printed out the instructions for HeatherSue's applique and that's my next thing to learn tomorrow. Thank you all so much for being such an inspiration!!! I can't wait to learn more and have something cute to post, too


----------



## Sandi S

teresajoy said:


> Thank you everyone for you kind posts. We got the phone call last night at 4AM that Rosemary had passed away. We had just left her a few hours before. Our nieces were at the hospital with her when she died. We always made sure there was someone in the room with her.
> 
> The kids are taking it really hard, as are Brian and I. She was a really wonderful woman, and I'm going to miss her so much.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> Since she was born in 1942, my MIL suggested the name..so I present "Rosie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her gorgeous faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box of accessories and feet..that I have NO idea how to use...yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took better pics with my regular camera..but cannot find the cord so sorry for the less than stellar ipad pics..
> 
> She needs a serious cleaning, there is a lot of dust and lint and some rust on her ...I am a little scared to open the faceplate and see whats in there, but I sent D~ a PM plead for some help on where to start.
> 
> Its in a cabinet that is in very nice condition, and came with a stool that needs its cushion replaced, and the whole thing smells (as my DD9 put it )"like basement"  just that sort of stale musty smell, but she runs and there is no visible wear to the wiring, it is still soft and flexible, so my fingers are crossed that with a bit of work I can have her cleaned up and shining and use her as my main machine...
> 
> My MIL was here today and she has some machine at home she bought herself that she think does some embroidery, but after using it 2times she messed up the bobbin or something and gave up.  She said if I can get it running..its mine she just wants something to stitch quilt blocks together..so I will give her the brother I got once I get Rosie up and running...I dont think I need 5 sewing machines....


Beautiful!!!  I'm quite sure D~ has links to all her sewing machine restoration sites on her ptr.  I do know the wiring has to be changed if it hasn't been already -- even if it works it will not be grounded.  I think cleaning with baking soda should help get rid of the smell your dd so admires -- check with D first though!


----------



## RMAMom

TinkNH said:


> Since she was born in 1942, my MIL suggested the name..so I present "Rosie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her gorgeous faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box of accessories and feet..that I have NO idea how to use...yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took better pics with my regular camera..but cannot find the cord so sorry for the less than stellar ipad pics..
> 
> She needs a serious cleaning, there is a lot of dust and lint and some rust on her ...I am a little scared to open the faceplate and see whats in there, but I sent D~ a PM plead for some help on where to start.
> 
> Its in a cabinet that is in very nice condition, and came with a stool that needs its cushion replaced, and the whole thing smells (as my DD9 put it )"like basement"  just that sort of stale musty smell, but she runs and there is no visible wear to the wiring, it is still soft and flexible, so my fingers are crossed that with a bit of work I can have her cleaned up and shining and use her as my main machine...
> 
> My MIL was here today and she has some machine at home she bought herself that she think does some embroidery, but after using it 2times she messed up the bobbin or something and gave up.  She said if I can get it running..its mine she just wants something to stitch quilt blocks together..so I will give her the brother I got once I get Rosie up and running...I dont think I need 5 sewing machines....



Oh she is a beauty! Have fun restoring her!



LilLisaLou said:


> I've been a lurker for a while... drooling over everyone's creations! I'll figure out my photobucket password tomorrow but today, I actually sewed something! My older daughter tie-dyed some shirts for her little sisters in an arts camp and I turned them into t-shirt dresses (with help from my Auntie Ann). I've printed out the instructions for HeatherSue's applique and that's my next thing to learn tomorrow. Thank you all so much for being such an inspiration!!! I can't wait to learn more and have something cute to post, too



 I can't wait to see your tshirt dresses. Good luck with the applique, I keep saying I am going to learn and I never take the time.


----------



## TinkNH

I already PM'd D~..shes away at the lake so I told her we can chat when she gets back.  I just plan to get her out of the cabinet and clean her a little this week.  Rewiring the motor...I will need to look into getting some help from dad on that one I think...electric stuff is a bit intimidating!

Besides in the mean time I have my mothers more recent singer to play with and MIL's "unknown" brand one to tinker with perhaps at some point I will actually SEW something!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Hi all! Will come back in a minute and get quotes, but just wanted to share pictures of what I've finished the past two nights.

First up, a pink Minnie dress made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress.  The lighting was not ideal the night I worked on it, so I'm kind of bummed that the black Minnie head shows through the yellow bow and casts a funny shadow. I don't think there is any way to fix that, so I'll just try to ignore it!








And then last night I finished the applique for the Daisy Inspired Fab Five outfit. This joins the Minnie and Mickey sets I've already posted (still need to finish the Donald shirt).  In hindsight, I wish that I had chosen some other color besides yellow to do the contrast for the head. Other than that, this applique is the best one I have done yet.







I also have a question for those who have done the hand applique: Did you use a special open toed or clear foot when doing them? Right now I am using my regular zig-zag foot and things are turning out okay, but I sort of feel like I'm sewing blind half the time and because I'm focusing on such a small area, my eyes get super fatigued and I have to keep stopping and letting them rest. I guess I'm wondering if using an open toed or clear foot would solve either of these problems. thanks!

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

LilLisaLou said:


> I've been a lurker for a while... drooling over everyone's creations! I'll figure out my photobucket password tomorrow but today, I actually sewed something! My older daughter tie-dyed some shirts for her little sisters in an arts camp and I turned them into t-shirt dresses (with help from my Auntie Ann). I've printed out the instructions for HeatherSue's applique and that's my next thing to learn tomorrow. Thank you all so much for being such an inspiration!!! I can't wait to learn more and have something cute to post, too



YAY! I can't wait to see what you made! Be warned: it's addicting!



TinkNH said:


> Since she was born in 1942, my MIL suggested the name..so I present "Rosie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her gorgeous faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box of accessories and feet..that I have NO idea how to use...yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took better pics with my regular camera..but cannot find the cord so sorry for the less than stellar ipad pics..
> 
> She needs a serious cleaning, there is a lot of dust and lint and some rust on her ...I am a little scared to open the faceplate and see whats in there, but I sent D~ a PM plead for some help on where to start.
> 
> Its in a cabinet that is in very nice condition, and came with a stool that needs its cushion replaced, and the whole thing smells (as my DD9 put it )"like basement"  just that sort of stale musty smell, but she runs and there is no visible wear to the wiring, it is still soft and flexible, so my fingers are crossed that with a bit of work I can have her cleaned up and shining and use her as my main machine...
> 
> My MIL was here today and she has some machine at home she bought herself that she think does some embroidery, but after using it 2times she messed up the bobbin or something and gave up.  She said if I can get it running..its mine she just wants something to stitch quilt blocks together..so I will give her the brother I got once I get Rosie up and running...I dont think I need 5 sewing machines....



You are becoming a regular machine collector! HA! Rosie is BEAUTIFUL! So happy for you. 


Teresa Just wanted to offer another cyber hug. I am thinking and praying for you and your family this morning.

Andrea Hi! Hope you are having a wonderful morning! Do you work a bunch this week again?

Sandi Itching to see those tie dye shirts! Get to it it already   ALMOST ONE MONTH OUT!!! 

Sunshine


----------



## phins_jazy

Hey y'all! Just wanted to say hi.  I haven't been around since our last trip to the world in 2009.  We're going again this christmas and I've been making ADR's this week so I figured I had better start sewing!!!!  Went to pull out my embroidery machine, which I haven't touched since the last trip, (YIKES) and realized that my amazing box wasn't packed away with it.  I have the card in my machine but no way to get the designs from my computer to my machine.  I still have a mickey head on my card.  I tore up the entire house, the garage, my sewing room looking for that little box.  No luck.  So, either my girls will have lots of mickey head clothing or I will be shelling out $$$ for a new box.  Sigh....... I knew you ladies would understand!


----------



## babynala

smile5sunshine said:


> Hi all! Will come back in a minute and get quotes, but just wanted to share pictures of what I've finished the past two nights.
> 
> First up, a pink Minnie dress made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress.  The lighting was not ideal the night I worked on it, so I'm kind of bummed that the black Minnie head shows through the yellow bow and casts a funny shadow. I don't think there is any way to fix that, so I'll just try to ignore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then last night I finished the applique for the Daisy Inspired Fab Five outfit. This joins the Minnie and Mickey sets I've already posted (still need to finish the Donald shirt).  In hindsight, I wish that I had chosen some other color besides yellow to do the contrast for the head. Other than that, this applique is the best one I have done yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a question for those who have done the hand applique: Did you use a special open toed or clear foot when doing them? Right now I am using my regular zig-zag foot and things are turning out okay, but I sort of feel like I'm sewing blind half the time and because I'm focusing on such a small area, my eyes get super fatigued and I have to keep stopping and letting them rest. I guess I'm wondering if using an open toed or clear foot would solve either of these problems. thanks!
> 
> Sunshine


Love the Minnie dress and I don't think anyone will notice the black under the yellow when your DD is wearing the dress.  Next time you can try to use two layers of the lighter fabric or put a piece of interfacing under the light fabric before you use it on the applique.  Your fab-5 inspiried collection is so cute.  Love the t-shirt you did for this one.

When I was doing the applique with my regular machine I had a clear zig zag foot that came with my machine.  I used that for a while but found I still couldn't get a good view of the stitches so I had my DH cut a piece of the foot off.  I was afraid he was going to break it but it stayed together and now I have an open-toe, clear foot for applique.  



phins_jazy said:


> Hey y'all! Just wanted to say hi.  I haven't been around since our last trip to the world in 2009.  We're going again this christmas and I've been making ADR's this week so I figured I had better start sewing!!!!  Went to pull out my embroidery machine, which I haven't touched since the last trip, (YIKES) and realized that my amazing box wasn't packed away with it.  I have the card in my machine but no way to get the designs from my computer to my machine.  I still have a mickey head on my card.  I tore up the entire house, the garage, my sewing room looking for that little box.  No luck.  So, either my girls will have lots of mickey head clothing or I will be shelling out $$$ for a new box.  Sigh....... I knew you ladies would understand!


Bummer about the box being missing.  It will probably turn up as soon as you order a new one.  In any case, I can't wait to see your creations (even if they have lots of Mickey heads).


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Hello everyone - I am looking for someone to create a Madame Carlotta dress from my DD for our upcoming September trip.  Is there anyone here that is up for the challenge?  DD will be 5, but wears a size 7.  Doesn't necesarily have to be "movie-quality" but I would like the bust to have the same style sleeves and the skirt to be filled with lace ruffles.  Here is a link to a Madame Carlotta picture (she sits outside of Haunted Mansion during the MNSSHP): allears/jackspence

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## TinkNH

smile5sunshine said:


> Hi all! Will come back in a minute and get quotes, but just wanted to share pictures of what I've finished the past two nights.
> 
> First up, a pink Minnie dress made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress.  The lighting was not ideal the night I worked on it, so I'm kind of bummed that the black Minnie head shows through the yellow bow and casts a funny shadow. I don't think there is any way to fix that, so I'll just try to ignore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then last night I finished the applique for the Daisy Inspired Fab Five outfit. This joins the Minnie and Mickey sets I've already posted (still need to finish the Donald shirt).  In hindsight, I wish that I had chosen some other color besides yellow to do the contrast for the head. Other than that, this applique is the best one I have done yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a question for those who have done the hand applique: Did you use a special open toed or clear foot when doing them? Right now I am using my regular zig-zag foot and things are turning out okay, but I sort of feel like I'm sewing blind half the time and because I'm focusing on such a small area, my eyes get super fatigued and I have to keep stopping and letting them rest. I guess I'm wondering if using an open toed or clear foot would solve either of these problems. thanks!
> 
> Sunshine



The outfits came out super cute!! I agree no one will notice the shadow behind the bow...I cant even see it in the picture.  

I was using a regular foot on my mothers 457 zigzg..and the foot was ok but the machine hated me and jammed constantly.  That machine is going back into storage because she gave me another newer singer and it has a clear foot for satin stitch and works beautifully.  that probably does not answer your question tho  


I decided to just take a look inside Rosie and see how dirty she was...and it turns out she is actually really really clean...the only place I found any lint or dust was in the bobbin area, which now sparkles.  I could not find any grease build up, or anything,   She must have been cared for better than i could have hoped for!  Even the faceplate and back plate which I thought were rusted..came super shiny silver after a quick soak and scrub with a soft cloth..they were just tarnished..not rusty.  The only place with some actual rust is the center of the hand wheel..and thats just cosmetic.  I already know I dont want to make her pristine...shes a lady with a history and I plan to leave some evidence of that...but i was amazed how clean she came!
I still want to give her a good polish...googling for what to use...and I will post more pictures after..but looks like I dont have to restore anything on her to use her   I do plan to rewire the motor, or I should say have it rewired...and there is a broken "brush cap" made out of bakelite on the motor..but googling that shows its an easy fix.  

I may actually try to sew with her later..just to see how she does...I cleaned what needed cleaning and gave her some oil so we shall see...

I honestly feel like I have been blessed with some sort of gift getting her in such amazing condition!


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> I decided to just take a look inside Rosie and see how dirty she was...and it turns out she is actually really really clean...the only place I found any lint or dust was in the bobbin area, which now sparkles.  I could not find any grease build up, or anything,   She must have been cared for better than i could have hoped for!  Even the faceplate and back plate which I thought were rusted..came super shiny silver after a quick soak and scrub with a soft cloth..they were just tarnished..not rusty.  The only place with some actual rust is the center of the hand wheel..and thats just cosmetic.  I already know I dont want to make her pristine...shes a lady with a history and I plan to leave some evidence of that...but i was amazed how clean she came!
> I still want to give her a good polish...googling for what to use...and I will post more pictures after..but looks like I dont have to restore anything on her to use her   I do plan to rewire the motor, or I should say have it rewired...and there is a broken "brush cap" made out of bakelite on the motor..but googling that shows its an easy fix.
> 
> I may actually try to sew with her later..just to see how she does...I cleaned what needed cleaning and gave her some oil so we shall see...
> 
> I honestly feel like I have been blessed with some sort of gift getting her in such amazing condition!



I can't wait to see how she works. If I didn't live so far away I've would have picked her up myself but I'm glad someone was able to get a machine from that sale even if it wasn't the one at the house.


----------



## pyrxtc

I have found my costume for Halloween this year.....






I haven't found it in the stores yet but I can't wait til it is. I guess I'll have to have someone measure me so I can know what size to make.

I might have to make some of these too.














I love how they are aprons so they can be slipped on and off. Would be great for the kid who wants to wear the dress to the park but you know they'll want it gone after the first 20 minutes. If you do a better closure on the back, they would work as cute summer dresses for the park too.

http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6619-products-23012.php?page_id=96

Maybe I'll get to sew this week after the 4th......


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> I have found my costume for Halloween this year.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found it in the stores yet but I can't wait til it is. I guess I'll have to have someone measure me so I can know what size to make.
> 
> I might have to make some of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they are aprons so they can be slipped on and off. Would be great for the kid who wants to wear the dress to the park but you know they'll want it gone after the first 20 minutes. If you do a better closure on the back, they would work as cute summer dresses for the park too.
> 
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6619-products-23012.php?page_id=96
> 
> Maybe I'll get to sew this week after the 4th......




That is an AWESOME costume! GL making it!


AND Carolyn/TinkNH that apron/dress idea might work really well for your SPD princess!

Sunshine


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Been a while since I've been on Disboards...what awesome creations everyone is making!  I am working on a Rapunzel dress right now using the Simplicity Tangled pattern for my middle daughter.  Oh my goodness does it ever call for yards and yards of fabric though - I'm more of a quilter than a seamstress so I don't have this stuff laying around either!  Pooh!  Anyhow it's coming along great and we've passed the 90 mark for our trip so I guess I better get cracking - I have three princess dresses in all to make.  Wheew!


Saw your post on your great machine there Tink - congrats!  It's gorgeous!  I collect antique machines but I still have a lot to learn about them.  Any idea what model this is?  I'd love to see the full cabinet and stool too - I am wondering if you have a 15-91.  I have two of those but mine are not in Queen Anne Cabinets...and I'm ITCHING to get one in a Queen Anne Cabinet!!!



TinkNH said:


> Since she was born in 1942, my MIL suggested the name..so I present "Rosie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her gorgeous faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box of accessories and feet..that I have NO idea how to use...yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took better pics with my regular camera..but cannot find the cord so sorry for the less than stellar ipad pics..
> 
> She needs a serious cleaning, there is a lot of dust and lint and some rust on her ...I am a little scared to open the faceplate and see whats in there, but I sent D~ a PM plead for some help on where to start.
> 
> Its in a cabinet that is in very nice condition, and came with a stool that needs its cushion replaced, and the whole thing smells (as my DD9 put it )"like basement"  just that sort of stale musty smell, but she runs and there is no visible wear to the wiring, it is still soft and flexible, so my fingers are crossed that with a bit of work I can have her cleaned up and shining and use her as my main machine...
> 
> My MIL was here today and she has some machine at home she bought herself that she think does some embroidery, but after using it 2times she messed up the bobbin or something and gave up.  She said if I can get it running..its mine she just wants something to stitch quilt blocks together..so I will give her the brother I got once I get Rosie up and running...I dont think I need 5 sewing machines....


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> Hi all! Will come back in a minute and get quotes, but just wanted to share pictures of what I've finished the past two nights.
> 
> First up, a pink Minnie dress made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress.  The lighting was not ideal the night I worked on it, so I'm kind of bummed that the black Minnie head shows through the yellow bow and casts a funny shadow. I don't think there is any way to fix that, so I'll just try to ignore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then last night I finished the applique for the Daisy Inspired Fab Five outfit. This joins the Minnie and Mickey sets I've already posted (still need to finish the Donald shirt).  In hindsight, I wish that I had chosen some other color besides yellow to do the contrast for the head. Other than that, this applique is the best one I have done yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a question for those who have done the hand applique: Did you use a special open toed or clear foot when doing them? Right now I am using my regular zig-zag foot and things are turning out okay, but I sort of feel like I'm sewing blind half the time and because I'm focusing on such a small area, my eyes get super fatigued and I have to keep stopping and letting them rest. I guess I'm wondering if using an open toed or clear foot would solve either of these problems. thanks!
> 
> Sunshine



I love the Minnie dress! What about adding a yellow ribbon bow over the appliqued bow? It would be dimensional and hide the black shine-through if it's bothering you.

If you use an open-toe foot, it will make the hand applique much easier.



smile5sunshine said:


> YAY! I can't wait to see what you made! Be warned: it's addicting!
> 
> 
> 
> You are becoming a regular machine collector! HA! Rosie is BEAUTIFUL! So happy for you.
> 
> 
> Teresa Just wanted to offer another cyber hug. I am thinking and praying for you and your family this morning.
> 
> Andrea Hi! Hope you are having a wonderful morning! Do you work a bunch this week again?
> 
> Sandi Itching to see those tie dye shirts! Get to it it already   ALMOST ONE MONTH OUT!!!
> 
> Sunshine



I will do the tie-dyes probably middle/late next week. We have a short family trip to PA in a few days.

I did, however, finish THE BACKPACK:










It is water-proofed, converts to a cross-body...DH called it a Swiss-Army knife. LOL

I have a ton of pics and details about how I made it on my blog.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> I love the Minnie dress! What about adding a yellow ribbon bow over the appliqued bow? It would be dimensional and hide the black shine-through if it's bothering you.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Another bow of the same size and shape but on sewn on in the center would bring a really cool dimensional look to it too.
> 
> If you use an open-toe foot, it will make the hand applique much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the tie-dyes probably middle/late next week. We have a short family trip to PA in a few days.
> 
> I did, however, finish THE BACKPACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is water-proofed, converts to a cross-body...DH called it a Swiss-Army knife. LOL
> 
> I have a ton of pics and details about how I made it on my blog.



Just read your post abut the packback and WOW !! I seriously need someone to teach ways of sewing because I don't know if I could do that. I guess sewing still intimidates me a lot. Awesome job !!


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> Hi all! Will come back in a minute and get quotes, but just wanted to share pictures of what I've finished the past two nights.
> 
> First up, a pink Minnie dress made from the Create Kid's Couture Slim Fit Peasant Dress.  The lighting was not ideal the night I worked on it, so I'm kind of bummed that the black Minnie head shows through the yellow bow and casts a funny shadow. I don't think there is any way to fix that, so I'll just try to ignore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then last night I finished the applique for the Daisy Inspired Fab Five outfit. This joins the Minnie and Mickey sets I've already posted (still need to finish the Donald shirt).  In hindsight, I wish that I had chosen some other color besides yellow to do the contrast for the head. Other than that, this applique is the best one I have done yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a question for those who have done the hand applique: Did you use a special open toed or clear foot when doing them? Right now I am using my regular zig-zag foot and things are turning out okay, but I sort of feel like I'm sewing blind half the time and because I'm focusing on such a small area, my eyes get super fatigued and I have to keep stopping and letting them rest. I guess I'm wondering if using an open toed or clear foot would solve either of these problems. thanks!
> 
> Sunshine


Super job on both!  I don't think the black showing through the yellow is that noticeable -- when your dd is wearing the dress it will probably not even be detected by anyone admiring it.  In the future you can double up on shearer fabric or use a iron on backing.  

I do have an open foot that I bought for my machine that makes hand appliqueing a ton easier.  Problem is I since got a hand me down machine that I like better and it only has one foot and I don't have extra money to get others for it.  I rarely hand applique anymore though since I got my embroidery machine.  But the embroidery foot made doing things by hand a ton easier!



smile5sunshine said:


> Andrea Hi! Hope you are having a wonderful morning! Do you work a bunch this week again?
> 
> 
> Sunshine


I worked yesterday and now am off for 10 days.  There's good and bad in it -- I need the hours for $$$ but I need days off to to get the essentials done, like grocery shopping which I need to do this morning despite dreading going to the grocery store the day before a holiday.  Would have been much easier to have yesterday off and have gone then.

I did make dd a quick pair of pjs over the weekend.  Easy fit shorts and an embroidered shirt.  I hate them though.  The shorts are cute but for the shirt I used an old boys sleeveless t of ds's (as they are just pjs and I was trying ot be thrifty) and let's just say it is not attractive on dd.  I will not allow her to take the pj's to any sleepovers  Hope to sew a little this week making things from my stash.  I have two skirts started but need to buy an applique design for one and colored elastic for the other, so they got started and now aren't being finished.  I'll figure something else out to make.  I have pj's to make for ds -- I have 3 sets of flannel for him but will make winter pjs with those.



Sandi S said:


> I did, however, finish THE BACKPACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is water-proofed, converts to a cross-body...DH called it a Swiss-Army knife. LOL
> 
> I have a ton of pics and details about how I made it on my blog.


That is awesome!!!!!  I love all the embroidery detail and I like that it's waterproof.  Uber-super job!!!!


----------



## PrincessBoo

mommy2mrb said:


> see in the bottom right corner "quote" and then the box to the right of that with the quote marks on it....to multi quote just go to each post you want to quote, click on that button for all of them - it turns a red/orange color, then hit your reply button....all posts will be then on your new post to comment on!



Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Piper

pyrxtc said:


> I have found my costume for Halloween this year.....
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to make some of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they are aprons so they can be slipped on and off. Would be great for the kid who wants to wear the dress to the park but you know they'll want it gone after the first 20 minutes. If you do a better closure on the back, they would work as cute summer dresses for the park too.
> 
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6619-products-23012.php?page_id=96
> 
> Maybe I'll get to sew this week after the 4th......



These would be great for any girls in Wheelchairs!  Especially if you could make them either button or velcro because the bow might be uncomfortable!


----------



## RMAMom

Sandi S said:


> I love the Minnie dress! What about adding a yellow ribbon bow over the appliqued bow? It would be dimensional and hide the black shine-through if it's bothering you.
> 
> If you use an open-toe foot, it will make the hand applique much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the tie-dyes probably middle/late next week. We have a short family trip to PA in a few days.
> 
> I did, however, finish THE BACKPACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is water-proofed, converts to a cross-body...DH called it a Swiss-Army knife. LOL
> 
> I have a ton of pics and details about how I made it on my blog.



Oh my gosh Sandi, that is fantastic!


----------



## thebeesknees

teresajoy said:


> Thank you everyone for you kind posts. We got the phone call last night at 4AM that Rosemary had passed away. We had just left her a few hours before. Our nieces were at the hospital with her when she died. We always made sure there was someone in the room with her.
> 
> The kids are taking it really hard, as are Brian and I. She was a really wonderful woman, and I'm going to miss her so much.



I'm very sorry for your loss, Teresa. Your family is in my prayers.  We unexpectedly lost my MIL three days before Christmas last year and my husband is still having many more rough days with it than I expected. The hurt and sense of loss lasts a long time, but we are so grateful for the many happy memories we have of her, and hope your memories of your MIL will help comfort you in the days ahead.


----------



## thebeesknees

Sandi S said:


> I did, however, finish THE BACKPACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is water-proofed, converts to a cross-body...DH called it a Swiss-Army knife. LOL
> 
> I have a ton of pics and details about how I made it on my blog.



That bag is amazing!!! You did a fabulous job! Now you have to promise to come back and post pictures of the bag in action on your trip!


----------



## cogero

QUESTION on Carla C's Simply Sweet
If I cut the skirt to the width of the fabric for DD is it going to make a difference that it is fuller. It should make it more twirly right?

This is my first Simply Sweet


----------



## TinkNH

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Saw your post on your great machine there Tink - congrats!  It's gorgeous!  I collect antique machines but I still have a lot to learn about them.  Any idea what model this is?  I'd love to see the full cabinet and stool too - I am wondering if you have a 15-91.  I have two of those but mine are not in Queen Anne Cabinets...and I'm ITCHING to get one in a Queen Anne Cabinet!!!



Shes a 201-2 and was born in 1942.  The cabinet is very plain, not the queen anne style, this is typical 40s/50s decor...I will have to get the pics of her posted..once I find that darn camera cord!!


----------



## RMAMom

cogero said:


> QUESTION on Carla C's Simply Sweet
> If I cut the skirt to the width of the fabric for DD is it going to make a difference that it is fuller. It should make it more twirly right?
> 
> This is my first Simply Sweet



Yes, it will just give it a fuller skirt.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sandi S said:


> I did, however, finish THE BACKPACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is water-proofed, converts to a cross-body...DH called it a Swiss-Army knife. LOL
> 
> I have a ton of pics and details about how I made it on my blog.



Oh my golly Sandi  This bag is nothing short of amazing! I cannot believe all the details and modifications you made to make it work for YOU! It looks great! I absolutely LOVE all the designs you chose to use on it. 



VBAndrea said:


> Super job on both!  I don't think the black showing through the yellow is that noticeable -- when your dd is wearing the dress it will probably not even be detected by anyone admiring it.  In the future you can double up on shearer fabric or use a iron on backing.
> 
> I do have an open foot that I bought for my machine that makes hand appliqueing a ton easier.  Problem is I since got a hand me down machine that I like better and it only has one foot and I don't have extra money to get others for it.  I rarely hand applique anymore though since I got my embroidery machine.  But the embroidery foot made doing things by hand a ton easier!
> 
> 
> I worked yesterday and now am off for 10 days.  There's good and bad in it -- I need the hours for $$$ but I need days off to to get the essentials done, like grocery shopping which I need to do this morning despite dreading going to the grocery store the day before a holiday.  Would have been much easier to have yesterday off and have gone then.
> 
> I did make dd a quick pair of pjs over the weekend.  Easy fit shorts and an embroidered shirt.  I hate them though.  The shorts are cute but for the shirt I used an old boys sleeveless t of ds's (as they are just pjs and I was trying ot be thrifty) and let's just say it is not attractive on dd.  I will not allow her to take the pj's to any sleepovers  Hope to sew a little this week making things from my stash.  I have two skirts started but need to buy an applique design for one and colored elastic for the other, so they got started and now aren't being finished.  I'll figure something else out to make.  I have pj's to make for ds -- I have 3 sets of flannel for him but will make winter pjs with those.
> 
> 
> That is awesome!!!!!  I love all the embroidery detail and I like that it's waterproof.  Uber-super job!!!!




Thank you (and everyone else) for weighing in on the open toed foot. I will order one. I just wanted to make sure it was actually going to help and not be a total waste of money. 

Yes, the 10 days off is a mixed blessing. However I am sure you will enjoy your time off.

I have this tutorial bookmarked to change a shirt up for me, but maybe following it (for the neckline) and taking in the sides will help make the shirt on the pj set look better on DD

http://obsessivelystitching.blogspot.com/2009/08/dollar-store-shirt-to-peasant-top.html

This one might work too:
http://sarahndipities.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-to-tuesday-pinterest-inspiration-t.html



Piper said:


> These would be great for any girls in Wheelchairs!  Especially if you could make them either button or velcro because the bow might be uncomfortable!



Hi! That's a really good idea! Thanks for sharing it!



cogero said:


> QUESTION on Carla C's Simply Sweet
> If I cut the skirt to the width of the fabric for DD is it going to make a difference that it is fuller. It should make it more twirly right?
> 
> This is my first Simply Sweet



Yes, the more fabric for the skirt, the twirlier it will be 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Been a while since I've been on Disboards...what awesome creations everyone is making!  I am working on a Rapunzel dress right now using the Simplicity Tangled pattern for my middle daughter.  Oh my goodness does it ever call for yards and yards of fabric though - I'm more of a quilter than a seamstress so I don't have this stuff laying around either!  Pooh!  Anyhow it's coming along great and we've passed the 90 mark for our trip so I guess I better get cracking - I have three princess dresses in all to make.  Wheew!



Oh I can't wait to see the dresses you are making. Someone else mentioned that those Simplicity patterns are fabric hogs. 

Last night I worked on cutting out and getting the ruffles prepped (rolled narrow hems) for a skirt. Hopefully I will get some time to work on it tonight and actually put it all together.

Sunshine


----------



## Piper

I am beginning to sew a little again.  I am still very slow and have to stop often.  I find that having a separate room dedicated just to sewing makes it much easier for me.  I am not always having to get out the machines and am able to just close the door on my mess.

I am not doing anything elaborate, just easy stuff for around the new apartment, but as soon as I figure out how to mail packages without a car, I can do big gives again!

Here are some pictures of the sewing room.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I also made the curtains and shower curtain for the bath attached to that room. (and covered the lamp to match)


----------



## Sandi S

Piper said:


> I am beginning to sew a little again.  I am still very slow and have to stop often.  I find that having a separate room dedicated just to sewing makes it much easier for me.  I am not always having to get out the machines and am able to just close the door on my mess.
> 
> I am not doing anything elaborate, just easy stuff for around the new apartment, but as soon as I figure out how to mail packages without a car, I can do big gives again!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the curtains and shower curtain for the bath attached to that room. (and covered the lamp to match)



Very nice - I love seeing thread displayed like that. I have my embroidery thread on the wall and it reminds me of a happy new Crayola box. (and who didn't love those as a kid?)


----------



## cogero

Piper said:


> I am beginning to sew a little again.  I am still very slow and have to stop often.  I find that having a separate room dedicated just to sewing makes it much easier for me.  I am not always having to get out the machines and am able to just close the door on my mess.
> 
> I am not doing anything elaborate, just easy stuff for around the new apartment, but as soon as I figure out how to mail packages without a car, I can do big gives again!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the curtains and shower curtain for the bath attached to that room. (and covered the lamp to match)



If you ship via priority they will do carrier pick up for free.


----------



## Piper

cogero said:


> If you ship via priority they will do carrier pick up for free.



Do they do this even if you live in an apartment?


----------



## cogero

This is from the USPS web site



> for residents of multi-story buildings, please bring your package(s) to a ground level, secured location for pickup.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

This is not Disney related but we recently had a baby shower for my daughter and I whipped up a few things for it.  They are having a baby girl in 5 weeks!

They are doing her room in a pink and brown cowgirl theme.  I made this quilt for her crib.  I had never attempted any sort of quilt making before so I kind of winged it.






This is my diaper cake FAIL.  It fell apart in my van on the way to the shower.  We tried to put it back together but it just wasn't working!






Our buggy-shaped watermelon!






And buggy-shaped deviled eggs.






Here are some onesies that I did.  You can't see them very well but one says "This really is my first rodeo," and another says "My Daddy can team rope better than yours."  My son-in-law was on the rodeo team in college.






And the cake!






And last but not least, the mama-to-be a couple of weeks ago at 33 weeks.


----------



## blessedmom4

*TERESA, My heartfelt condolences sweetie, HUGE hugs to you and your family!  You too AMY (Beeskness). My DH is still grieving his Dad, each first this past year has been very difficult. 

TRACY, I LOVE the Nemo quilt, SO pretty! Happy Canada Day, a few days late!

PIPER, So happy you get to sew again!! LOVE you shower curtain and the space!! I saw some dolls in the background. 

WyomingMomof6 , what a GORGEOUS baby shower!!!

Sunshine, your creations are GORGEOUS!!!! Your sweeties wil be so cute in them and get lots of compliments!

So many other beautiful creations......I love to drool! Forgive me for not commenting on everything.
*


----------



## ivey_family

Hi Everyone,

It's been at least a month since I've posted, but I've been following along and loving everything!  I just have almost no time to actually post.  I hate not getting to comment on all the terrific creations, but please know that I'm thoroughly enjoying seeing all of them!  Hopefully things will settle down soon, so I can jump back in!

I did want to comment on this machine, though:



TinkNH said:


> Since she was born in 1942, my MIL suggested the name..so I present "Rosie"



Congrats!  She looks a lot like my Beth, who I just love!  In addition to D's list of sites, I came across this blog which allowed me to do all the wiring myself.  There is also a post about how to repaint the numbers on the stitch length plate that I found useful.  Good luck getting Rosie into top shape!  
http://vssmb.blogspot.com/2012/01/complete-how-to-re-wire-potted-motor.html

*Theresa* - I'm very sorry for your family's loss!

Back to lurking around for the time being,
C.


----------



## jomommy

Well, I've lurked around here on a few different occasions, but never had the nerve  to attempt cool shirts, etc for our trips. I wanted to, but didn't. 

My husband was saying how nice it would be if we all wore matching (ie, same color) shirts on our next trip to make it easier to keep up with everyone in a crowd... Six kids...

I decided that if we're going to have matching shirts, I might as well make them special. I don't really sew that much, but I'm a crafter and do LOTS of needlework, so I think I can do some fabric appliqués with some simple hand stitching. It won't compare to what you guys do, but everyone else who hasn't witnessed your glory will probably think I'm amazing. 

I'm heading to a local screen printer Thursday who is going to cut me a deal on blank t shirts since I need so many! I know I'm going to do Mickey tie dyes for one day and have a Brave shirt planned, but the rest will probably be faux ties for the boys and Mickey heads for the girls in some cool Disney character fabrics. I welcome any advice on where to get fabric. Thanks! (Oh, and Hello!)


----------



## TinkNH

ivey_family said:


> Congrats!  She looks a lot like my Beth, who I just love!  In addition to D's list of sites, I came across this blog which allowed me to do all the wiring myself.  There is also a post about how to repaint the numbers on the stitch length plate that I found useful.  Good luck getting Rosie into top shape!
> http://vssmb.blogspot.com/2012/01/complete-how-to-re-wire-potted-motor.html



I have already bookmarked that site....and sent the link to my dad who knows how to solder, its on our to-do list....but I did take a peek at the motor brushes..and they are SUPER clean...I am thinking this machine got very little use at all...I may try to do a few stitches with her tonight if the kids let me!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Piper said:


> I am beginning to sew a little again.  I am still very slow and have to stop often.  I find that having a separate room dedicated just to sewing makes it much easier for me.  I am not always having to get out the machines and am able to just close the door on my mess.
> 
> I am not doing anything elaborate, just easy stuff for around the new apartment, but as soon as I figure out how to mail packages without a car, I can do big gives again!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the curtains and shower curtain for the bath attached to that room. (and covered the lamp to match)



HURRAY for getting back to sewing! your sewing room looks great! And I can just imagine how much easier it is now that you don't have to pack up your mess and put it away every time you want to sew! (that's what I'm currently doing and I'm SO over it!)  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is not Disney related but we recently had a baby shower for my daughter and I whipped up a few things for it.  They are having a baby girl in 5 weeks!
> 
> They are doing her room in a pink and brown cowgirl theme.  I made this quilt for her crib.  I had never attempted any sort of quilt making before so I kind of winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my diaper cake FAIL.  It fell apart in my van on the way to the shower.  We tried to put it back together but it just wasn't working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some onesies that I did.  You can't see them very well but one says "This really is my first rodeo," and another says "My Daddy can team rope better than yours."  My son-in-law was on the rodeo team in college.



Looks like it was a fantastic shower. I think the quilt turned out very cute! And I love the sayings you picked for the onsies. 



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> Sunshine, your creations are GORGEOUS!!!! Your sweeties wil be so cute in them and get lots of compliments!
> *


*

Why thank you! I don't case so much about extra attention or compliments, but I will just be happy if my kiddos feel special when they get to wear them. (which I know they will, and that's exactly why I'm doing it! LOVE to see my kiddos smile!)



ivey_family said:



			Hi Everyone,

It's been at least a month since I've posted, but I've been following along and loving everything!  I just have almost no time to actually post.  I hate not getting to comment on all the terrific creations, but please know that I'm thoroughly enjoying seeing all of them!  Hopefully things will settle down soon, so I can jump back in!

C.
		
Click to expand...


Hi Carrie! sorry that you have been so busy. I hope things begin to settle down for you so you can come out and "play" more!



jomommy said:



			Well, I've lurked around here on a few different occasions, but never had the nerve  to attempt cool shirts, etc for our trips. I wanted to, but didn't. 

My husband was saying how nice it would be if we all wore matching (ie, same color) shirts on our next trip to make it easier to keep up with everyone in a crowd... Six kids...

I decided that if we're going to have matching shirts, I might as well make them special. I don't really sew that much, but I'm a crafter and do LOTS of needlework, so I think I can do some fabric appliqués with some simple hand stitching. It won't compare to what you guys do, but everyone else who hasn't witnessed your glory will probably think I'm amazing. 

I'm heading to a local screen printer Thursday who is going to cut me a deal on blank t shirts since I need so many! I know I'm going to do Mickey tie dyes for one day and have a Brave shirt planned, but the rest will probably be faux ties for the boys and Mickey heads for the girls in some cool Disney character fabrics. I welcome any advice on where to get fabric. Thanks! (Oh, and Hello!) 

Click to expand...


WELCOME!  Your creations will be AWESOME and they will be that much more special because they are mama-made! Can't wait to see what you come up with!



TinkNH said:



			I have already bookmarked that site....and sent the link to my dad who knows how to solder, its on our to-do list....but I did take a peek at the motor brushes..and they are SUPER clean...I am thinking this machine got very little use at all...I may try to do a few stitches with her tonight if the kids let me!
		
Click to expand...


Oh please do try to sew tonight! I am on pins and needles waiting to find out how Rosie does!  I have a feeling that whoever had her before you took really good care of her and she's probably in super duper condition! 


DD3 has been sick all day. Around 3am she crawled in bed with me saying her tummy hurt. She's complained off and on all day that she needed to throw up, but actually hadn't been until late this afternoon. She's also running a fever so the kids and I took the day off from school. Dh is also home so we took turns babying our little sicky and on my off time I was able to get the Jessie skirt done!

I upcycled a pair of holey kneed jeans for the top portion of this and then used the MADE layered skirt tutorial found here: http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html







Now I need to finish the shirt!  It's all cut out, so once I actually sit down at the machine, it should go quickly.

Sunshine*


----------



## SallyfromDE

jomommy said:


> Well, I've lurked around here on a few different occasions, but never had the nerve  to attempt cool shirts, etc for our trips. I wanted to, but didn't.
> 
> My husband was saying how nice it would be if we all wore matching (ie, same color) shirts on our next trip to make it easier to keep up with everyone in a crowd... Six kids...
> 
> I decided that if we're going to have matching shirts, I might as well make them special. I don't really sew that much, but I'm a crafter and do LOTS of needlework, so I think I can do some fabric appliqués with some simple hand stitching. It won't compare to what you guys do, but everyone else who hasn't witnessed your glory will probably think I'm amazing.
> 
> I'm heading to a local screen printer Thursday who is going to cut me a deal on blank t shirts since I need so many! I know I'm going to do Mickey tie dyes for one day and have a Brave shirt planned, but the rest will probably be faux ties for the boys and Mickey heads for the girls in some cool Disney character fabrics. I welcome any advice on where to get fabric. Thanks! (Oh, and Hello!)



Welcome! Can't wait to see what you come up with. You usually get alot of attention when you all match. And lucky you, having a husband that is willing to do that!!


----------



## Yoshiandi

I did, however, finish THE BACKPACK:










It is water-proofed, converts to a cross-body...DH called it a Swiss-Army knife. LOL

I have a ton of pics and details about how I made it on my blog.[/QUOTE]

What pattern did you use to make that backpack?? It's amazing!!!


----------



## TinkNH

I did give Rosie a quick try tonight, quick because on closer inspection the plug is open on the end and it made me  just to plug her in, so I just did a few lines of stitches and then put her away until my replacement stuff comes and we can re-wire her.  

She runs super smooth and straight as an arrow there are some tension issues but I will figure that out when we finish her refurb and get her safely wired for the 21st century.  I had taken the whole tension knob apart to clean it so I am not surprised she needs to be adjusted.  I found the whole adjusters manual online so DL it to my ipad for easy reference when I work on her.  
I will find that #$%!$ camera cord and post pics at some point..now that her silver parts are silver and not brown and shes all shiny.  (My fingernails however may never be the same!)

I need to figure out what to do with her desk...I like the idea of it..however it is so dirty...I have scrubbed the outside with murphys oil soap several times and it is still filthy.  Would it be against some vintage law to strip her and paint or stain her...cause I am really thinking about it. 

Off to print patterns for DD and my totes i am making..I hope to start on them tomorrow...

Love the sewing room pics!  DD9 is moving up to the 3rd floor walk up as soon as we can get it carpeted, and then I get the 1st floor room as my sewing/craft room...I cant wait to get it set up...I hate having my craft stuff in the living room!


----------



## nannye

Ugh so I printed my Mickey heads on iron on transfers and brought hem with me but left the instructions at home. Help lol I have never done an iron on before so I'm at a loss. Do I cut it out? Help! Lol
Thanks


----------



## cajunfan

nannye said:


> Ugh so I printed my Mickey heads on iron on transfers and brought hem with me but left the instructions at home. Help lol I have never done an iron on before so I'm at a loss. Do I cut it out? Help! Lol
> Thanks



As for cutting them out, it depends on whether the background is clear or white...actually I would think it would be a good idea to cut them out either way...

Assuming you know nothing about irons on here....first make sure that your shirts are washed and totally dry and ironed (it goes against every grain in my body to iron a t-shirt!) Once that is done set your iron to the cotton/linen setting and make sure there is no water/steam in your iron. Then peel the paper backing off of the iron on and place the picture where ever you want it on the t-shirt. (I have only used "dark transfers"...white background...so I am sure that some one will correct me if it is different for the clear ones)  You will need to put a sheet of parchment paper over the iron on and then literally iron it on.

I hope that this makes sense!

Lynn


----------



## pyrxtc

I did it ! I made up my mind and bought myself a new machine. After much review I decided  to go with a Brother Machine. I decided to go with Brother PC-420 PRW Limited Edition. I can't wait to try it out and hope I love it. It comes with "My Custom Stitch". I can't wait to design little Mickey head stitches to use. LOL !!






I hope I don't have any issues like I did with the Singer I got when I broke my Mom's machine. I chose the free Super Saver shipping from Amazon so I will have to wait patiently for it to arrive. Give me time to read the manual and get some patterns cut out before it arrives. Also, I can spend some time with my kids before I start sewing crazy again.

Plus, I hit Joann's while I was out tonight and this store had the new pattern's in stock. I bought them right out of the shipping box and got my costume I posted earlier and the pattern for the princess aprons. Yay !!


----------



## VBAndrea

HAPPY 4THEVERYONE!




Piper said:


> I am beginning to sew a little again.  I am still very slow and have to stop often.  I find that having a separate room dedicated just to sewing makes it much easier for me.  I am not always having to get out the machines and am able to just close the door on my mess.
> 
> I am not doing anything elaborate, just easy stuff for around the new apartment, but as soon as I figure out how to mail packages without a car, I can do big gives again!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the curtains and shower curtain for the bath attached to that room. (and covered the lamp to match)


Piper I am sooooo happy to hear you are sewing again!  This is the best news I've heard in a long time.  Your curtain turned out fabulous!  I love your sewing space too.  I really need to get my thread rack on the wall but dread doing it -- I think you have inspired me to make dh do it today since he's home!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is not Disney related but we recently had a baby shower for my daughter and I whipped up a few things for it.  They are having a baby girl in 5 weeks!
> 
> They are doing her room in a pink and brown cowgirl theme.  I made this quilt for her crib.  I had never attempted any sort of quilt making before so I kind of winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my diaper cake FAIL.  It fell apart in my van on the way to the shower.  We tried to put it back together but it just wasn't working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our buggy-shaped watermelon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And buggy-shaped deviled eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some onesies that I did.  You can't see them very well but one says "This really is my first rodeo," and another says "My Daddy can team rope better than yours."  My son-in-law was on the rodeo team in college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, the mama-to-be a couple of weeks ago at 33 weeks.


Everything looks great.  I'm sad your diaper cake fell apart but it looks like you rescued it quite well.  I see some of those appliques I just used!  Your dd looks sooooo tiny for being 33 wks in that pic -- I looked like that at about 20 weeks!  And I adore the onesies.  Do they have a name picked out or should we just call the baby "cowgirl"?



jomommy said:


> Well, I've lurked around here on a few different occasions, but never had the nerve  to attempt cool shirts, etc for our trips. I wanted to, but didn't.
> 
> My husband was saying how nice it would be if we all wore matching (ie, same color) shirts on our next trip to make it easier to keep up with everyone in a crowd... Six kids...
> 
> I decided that if we're going to have matching shirts, I might as well make them special. I don't really sew that much, but I'm a crafter and do LOTS of needlework, so I think I can do some fabric appliqués with some simple hand stitching. It won't compare to what you guys do, but everyone else who hasn't witnessed your glory will probably think I'm amazing.
> 
> I'm heading to a local screen printer Thursday who is going to cut me a deal on blank t shirts since I need so many! I know I'm going to do Mickey tie dyes for one day and have a Brave shirt planned, but the rest will probably be faux ties for the boys and Mickey heads for the girls in some cool Disney character fabrics. I welcome any advice on where to get fabric. Thanks! (Oh, and Hello!)


Welcome!  Most common places for fabric seem to be Joann's, Hancocks and Walmart.  Make sure you post pics of your creations.



smile5sunshine said:


> DD3 has been sick all day. Around 3am she crawled in bed with me saying her tummy hurt. She's complained off and on all day that she needed to throw up, but actually hadn't been until late this afternoon. She's also running a fever so the kids and I took the day off from school. Dh is also home so we took turns babying our little sicky and on my off time I was able to get the Jessie skirt done!
> 
> I upcycled a pair of holey kneed jeans for the top portion of this and then used the MADE layered skirt tutorial found here: http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to finish the shirt!  It's all cut out, so once I actually sit down at the machine, it should go quickly.
> 
> Sunshine


Sorry your dd is sick -- I hope it's just a 24 hour ordeal and that she's on the mend today.  There is nothing worse than young children vomiting.

Your skirt is great!  I wish I could do that for ds -- he has so many jeans that fit in the waist b/c they are a size too big but are too short on him.  Ruffles on the bottom won't work for him either!  I guess I need to buy my 10 y/o size 14 this year to get them long enough   Thank goodness for adjustable waists.  



pyrxtc said:


> I did it ! I made up my mind and bought myself a new machine. After much review I decided  to go with a Brother Machine. I decided to go with Brother PC-420 PRW Limited Edition. I can't wait to try it out and hope I love it. It comes with "My Custom Stitch". I can't wait to design little Mickey head stitches to use. LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't have any issues like I did with the Singer I got when I broke my Mom's machine. I chose the free Super Saver shipping from Amazon so I will have to wait patiently for it to arrive. Give me time to read the manual and get some patterns cut out before it arrives. Also, I can spend some time with my kids before I start sewing crazy again.
> 
> Plus, I hit Joann's while I was out tonight and this store had the new pattern's in stock. I bought them right out of the shipping box and got my costume I posted earlier and the pattern for the princess aprons. Yay !!


Congrats!  My last order form Amazon cam 3 days earlier than expected with super saver shipping   I don't know anything about that machine, but I hope it ends up being the perfect machine for you.


----------



## nannye

cajunfan said:


> As for cutting them out, it depends on whether the background is clear or white...actually I would think it would be a good idea to cut them out either way...
> 
> Assuming you know nothing about irons on here....first make sure that your shirts are washed and totally dry and ironed (it goes against every grain in my body to iron a t-shirt!) Once that is done set your iron to the cotton/linen setting and make sure there is no water/steam in your iron. Then peel the paper backing off of the iron on and place the picture where ever you want it on the t-shirt. (I have only used "dark transfers"...white background...so I am sure that some one will correct me if it is different for the clear ones)  You will need to put a sheet of parchment paper over the iron on and then literally iron it on.
> 
> I hope that this makes sense!
> 
> Lynn


Thanks it is a clear background. Disney tomorrow!


----------



## blessedmom4

​


smile5sunshine said:


> Why thank you! I don't case so much about extra attention or compliments, but I will just be happy if my kiddos feel special when they get to wear them. (which I know they will, and that's exactly why I'm doing it! LOVE to see my kiddos smile!)
> *
> AHHHHHHHH, but the extra complimnets WILL have then feleiing speical, wrapped in Mom's creaiotns made with love. Smiling children (and hugs and kisses) are the BEST!!!!
> *
> DD3 has been sick all day. Around 3am she crawled in bed with me saying her tummy hurt. She's complained off and on all day that she needed to throw up, but actually hadn't been until late this afternoon. She's also running a fever so the kids and I took the day off from school. Dh is also home so we took turns babying our little sicky and on my off time I was able to get the Jessie skirt done!
> *I hope she is feeling MUCH better today and No one else gets sick! *
> I upcycled a pair of holey kneed jeans for the top portion of this and then used the MADE layered skirt tutorial found here: http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html


*I LOVE that skirt!!! Lisa's Jessie skirt is a smidge to small now and she just saw this one, said it was adorable. She loves it and so do I!! I would LOVE to see it modeled, hint hint. *


nannye said:


> Thanks it is a clear background. Disney tomorrow!



*Erin, I hope you have a blast, I can't wait to read all about it! V is a blessed little lady!*


----------



## RMAMom

Piper said:


> I am beginning to sew a little again.  I am still very slow and have to stop often.  I find that having a separate room dedicated just to sewing makes it much easier for me.  I am not always having to get out the machines and am able to just close the door on my mess.
> 
> I am not doing anything elaborate, just easy stuff for around the new apartment, but as soon as I figure out how to mail packages without a car, I can do big gives again!
> 
> 
> I also made the curtains and shower curtain for the bath attached to that room. (and covered the lamp to match)



 I am so happy to hear that you are sewing again! Your sewing room looks great and so does your shower curtain.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> This is not Disney related but we recently had a baby shower for my daughter and I whipped up a few things for it.  They are having a baby girl in 5 weeks!
> 
> They are doing her room in a pink and brown cowgirl theme.  I made this quilt for her crib.  I had never attempted any sort of quilt making before so I kind of winged it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some onesies that I did.  You can't see them very well but one says "This really is my first rodeo," and another says "My Daddy can team rope better than yours."  My son-in-law was on the rodeo team in college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, the mama-to-be a couple of weeks ago at 33 weeks.


Everything looks great, I love all the buggy shaped things. Congratulations on the new grand daughter!



jomommy said:


> Well, I've lurked around here on a few different occasions, but never had the nerve  to attempt cool shirts, etc for our trips. I wanted to, but didn't.
> 
> My husband was saying how nice it would be if we all wore matching (ie, same color) shirts on our next trip to make it easier to keep up with everyone in a crowd... Six kids...
> 
> I decided that if we're going to have matching shirts, I might as well make them special. I don't really sew that much, but I'm a crafter and do LOTS of needlework, so I think I can do some fabric appliqués with some simple hand stitching. It won't compare to what you guys do, but everyone else who hasn't witnessed your glory will probably think I'm amazing.
> 
> I'm heading to a local screen printer Thursday who is going to cut me a deal on blank t shirts since I need so many! I know I'm going to do Mickey tie dyes for one day and have a Brave shirt planned, but the rest will probably be faux ties for the boys and Mickey heads for the girls in some cool Disney character fabrics. I welcome any advice on where to get fabric. Thanks! (Oh, and Hello!)


Before you head to the screen printer you may want to check out jiffyshirts.com  you can get all the shirts you need at a very low price and really fast shipping. You also probably know this but the very generous designers on the creative board can help with a few designs if you are interested in iron ons  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105



smile5sunshine said:


> DD3 has been sick all day. Around 3am she crawled in bed with me saying her tummy hurt. She's complained off and on all day that she needed to throw up, but actually hadn't been until late this afternoon. She's also running a fever so the kids and I took the day off from school. Dh is also home so we took turns babying our little sicky and on my off time I was able to get the Jessie skirt done!
> 
> I upcycled a pair of holey kneed jeans for the top portion of this and then used the MADE layered skirt tutorial found here: http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to finish the shirt!  It's all cut out, so once I actually sit down at the machine, it should go quickly.
> 
> Sunshine


I hope your DD is feeling better, the skirt is very cute.



pyrxtc said:


> I did it ! I made up my mind and bought myself a new machine. After much review I decided  to go with a Brother Machine. I decided to go with Brother PC-420 PRW Limited Edition. I can't wait to try it out and hope I love it. It comes with "My Custom Stitch". I can't wait to design little Mickey head stitches to use. LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't have any issues like I did with the Singer I got when I broke my Mom's machine. I chose the free Super Saver shipping from Amazon so I will have to wait patiently for it to arrive. Give me time to read the manual and get some patterns cut out before it arrives. Also, I can spend some time with my kids before I start sewing crazy again.
> 
> Plus, I hit Joann's while I was out tonight and this store had the new pattern's in stock. I bought them right out of the shipping box and got my costume I posted earlier and the pattern for the princess aprons. Yay !!


Congrats on the new machine, I hope it lands on your doorstep up early!


----------



## Sandi S

Happy July 4th! It it s one month to Disney! We are driving to PA and I plan to stop at G   Street Fabrics when we hit the DC area. I already have my coupon printed. ;-)

I cut out a Tinkerbell knit nightgown for me last night, along with a pair of shorts for my older. Of course, I have to wait until we get back to sew.


----------



## cogero

Happy 4th of July 

I have been working to finish up orders because I have to do a little sewing for our Cruise and we leave in 16 days.

I need to make the following for my kiddos

Simply Sweet Belle for C (my first one)
Pirate outfit for J
Pirate shirt for C (we are reusing her skirt)
Cruise Set for C
Cruise Set for J

I hope to start on these this weekend oh and we need to heat press 27 shirts for our FE group once I go through my stash to see what I have here first. I have a huge stash of shirts I will probably never use so I am going to use those first.

Have a great day I have 3 appliques to finish another order so I am going to do that in a few minutes.


----------



## phins_jazy

phins_jazy said:


> Hey y'all! Just wanted to say hi.  I haven't been around since our last trip to the world in 2009.  We're going again this christmas and I've been making ADR's this week so I figured I had better start sewing!!!!  Went to pull out my embroidery machine, which I haven't touched since the last trip, (YIKES) and realized that my amazing box wasn't packed away with it.  I have the card in my machine but no way to get the designs from my computer to my machine.  I still have a mickey head on my card.  I tore up the entire house, the garage, my sewing room looking for that little box.  No luck.  So, either my girls will have lots of mickey head clothing or I will be shelling out $$$ for a new box.  Sigh....... I knew you ladies would understand!



I FOUND MY BOX!!!!!!!
Tore up my house one last time and I found it!!!!!  Actually my daughter found it in her room!  Why it was there I will never know.  Don't really care!  lol so now I can start going through my designs again.  woohoo!!!  Happy day!


----------



## blessedmom4

phins_jazy said:


> I FOUND MY BOX!!!!!!!
> Tore up my house one last time and I found it!!!!!  Actually my daughter found it in her room!  Why it was there I will never know.  Don't really care!  lol so now I can start going through my designs again.  woohoo!!!  Happy day!


*So happy for you!!  Now you can create things for me to drool over! 

Pyrxtc Congrats on your new machine!!  I hope it arrives quickly!
*


----------



## livndisney

Piper said:


> I am beginning to sew a little again.  I am still very slow and have to stop often.  I find that having a separate room dedicated just to sewing makes it much easier for me.  I am not always having to get out the machines and am able to just close the door on my mess.
> 
> I am not doing anything elaborate, just easy stuff for around the new apartment, but as soon as I figure out how to mail packages without a car, I can do big gives again!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the sewing room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the curtains and shower curtain for the bath attached to that room. (and covered the lamp to match)



Skimming and I saw this.

The PO will deliver boxes and pick them up. I go to GREAT lengths to avoid the PO. SO I ship with the prepaid boxes all the time.  (Love the prepaid envelopes for simple dresses)


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> I did it ! I made up my mind and bought myself a new machine. After much review I decided  to go with a Brother Machine. I decided to go with Brother PC-420 PRW Limited Edition. I can't wait to try it out and hope I love it. It comes with "My Custom Stitch". I can't wait to design little Mickey head stitches to use. LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't have any issues like I did with the Singer I got when I broke my Mom's machine. I chose the free Super Saver shipping from Amazon so I will have to wait patiently for it to arrive. Give me time to read the manual and get some patterns cut out before it arrives. Also, I can spend some time with my kids before I start sewing crazy again.
> 
> Plus, I hit Joann's while I was out tonight and this store had the new pattern's in stock. I bought them right out of the shipping box and got my costume I posted earlier and the pattern for the princess aprons. Yay !!



  Wheee!   I usually get my amazon super saver stuff within a few days...faster than I expect...hopefully the same for you!  Let me know how that apron pattern works out..thinking about it for DD for Halloween...

I stayed up way too late last night cutting out the pieces and prepping to sew today.  I made DD9 her Aivilo satchel which will be her carryon for Disney.  





She picked the fabrics and button...I think she did great. I am happy with the results..and now want to make mine!  I also broke my first needle...in spectacular fashion...does that make me official or something now?  Scared the daylights outta me when it happened!


----------



## nobodies36

Hi everyone. I have lurked for a while and recently brought my very first embroidery machine (Brother 750e) and have been quilting for a few years on a basic machine and only recently tried to make something other than a Halloween costume. Here are a few photos of a dress I made for my niece:

















Also, I have a question

I really need to buy a new machine (and planning on converting a table myself) for quilting and now also sewing. I think I have narrowed it down to Husqvarna Sapphire 875q and Brother QC1000. I am leaning towards the Sapphire and looking for any advice (and some reassurance that I am picking a good machine). TIA.


----------



## Celidh

VBAndrea said:


> HAPPY 4THEVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> Your skirt is great!  I wish I could do that for ds -- he has so many jeans that fit in the waist b/c they are a size too big but are too short on him.  Ruffles on the bottom won't work for him either!  I guess I need to buy my 10 y/o size 14 this year to get them long enough   Thank goodness for adjustable waists.



I feel your pain.  Wait until he is 14, 6feet tall and weighs 135 lbs.  It is really difficult to find a 28 waist/34 leg pair of jeans.  Some places (the cheap stores like Walmart) don't even always carry  28" waist.  Shorts are no fun either but a bit easier.  At least while your ds is still in boy's clothes, a lot of them have the adjustable waist.


----------



## RMAMom

TinkNH said:


> Wheee!   I usually get my amazon super saver stuff within a few days...faster than I expect...hopefully the same for you!  Let me know how that apron pattern works out..thinking about it for DD for Halloween...
> 
> I stayed up way too late last night cutting out the pieces and prepping to sew today.  I made DD9 her Aivilo satchel which will be her carryon for Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She picked the fabrics and button...I think she did great. I am happy with the results..and now want to make mine!  I also broke my first needle...in spectacular fashion...does that make me official or something now?  Scared the daylights outta me when it happened!


That looks great, I went to Joanns toady to look for coordinating fabric for the same bag. I am making it for DDs diaper bag.



nobodies36 said:


> Hi everyone. I have lurked for a while and recently brought my very first embroidery machine (Brother 750e) and have been quilting for a few years on a basic machine and only recently tried to make something other than a Halloween costume. Here are a few photos of a dress I made for my niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have a question
> 
> I really need to buy a new machine (and planning on converting a table myself) for quilting and now also sewing. I think I have narrowed it down to Husqvarna Sapphire 875q and Brother QC1000. I am leaning towards the Sapphire and looking for any advice (and some reassurance that I am picking a good machine). TIA.


I'm sorry I can't help on the machines but wanted to say that your dress is beautiful!



Celidh said:


> I feel your pain.  Wait until he is 14, 6feet tall and weighs 135 lbs.  It is really difficult to find a 28 waist/34 leg pair of jeans.  Some places (the cheap stores like Walmart) don't even always carry  28" waist.  Shorts are no fun either but a bit easier.  At least while your ds is still in boy's clothes, a lot of them have the adjustable waist.


My son is 6"7" and dressing him was always tough. I did OK at Sears, Pennys and Kohls


----------



## lovesdumbo

Teresa-So sorry for your loss.

Piper-love your sewing room!



nobodies36 said:


> I really need to buy a new machine (and planning on converting a table myself) for quilting and now also sewing. I think I have narrowed it down to Husqvarna Sapphire 875q and Brother QC1000. I am leaning towards the Sapphire and looking for any advice (and some reassurance that I am picking a good machine). TIA.


I have that Sapphire. Love it!  

Great job on the dress too!





VBAndrea said:


> HAPPY 4THEVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your skirt is great!  I wish I could do that for ds -- he has so many jeans that fit in the waist b/c they are a size too big but are too short on him.  Ruffles on the bottom won't work for him either!  I guess I need to buy my 10 y/o size 14 this year to get them long enough


My DS(11) has the same problem but he won't wear jeans.  He would prefer sweatpants but those are even tougher to find slim enough and he sooooo picky. He doesn't want any graphics or stripes. He mostly wears chinos. The Old Navy ones work pretty well for him. Lands End has ones that you can order the inseam you want but they are pretty pricey. We haven't had to do that yet.


----------



## pyrxtc

nobodies36 said:


> Hi everyone. I have lurked for a while and recently brought my very first embroidery machine (Brother 750e) and have been quilting for a few years on a basic machine and only recently tried to make something other than a Halloween costume. Here are a few photos of a dress I made for my niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have a question
> 
> I really need to buy a new machine (and planning on converting a table myself) for quilting and now also sewing. I think I have narrowed it down to Husqvarna Sapphire 875q and Brother QC1000. I am leaning towards the Sapphire and looking for any advice (and some reassurance that I am picking a good machine). TIA.



Great job on the dress. Where did you get that fabric ? I love the words all over it and the baby blue color.

TinkNH, Love the bag. Great job on picking the fabric for your DD.


----------



## TinkNH

I basically spent all day sewing...so after finishing DDs bag...I started on mine...I just finished it and I think i need to go to bed now 






Loved that cinderella dress...very pretty!!


----------



## jessica52877

nobodies36 said:


> Hi everyone. I have lurked for a while and recently brought my very first embroidery machine (Brother 750e) and have been quilting for a few years on a basic machine and only recently tried to make something other than a Halloween costume. Here are a few photos of a dress I made for my niece:
> 
> 
> Also, I have a question
> 
> I really need to buy a new machine (and planning on converting a table myself) for quilting and now also sewing. I think I have narrowed it down to Husqvarna Sapphire 875q and Brother QC1000. I am leaning towards the Sapphire and looking for any advice (and some reassurance that I am picking a good machine). TIA.



Cute dress! DH tried to get me to buy a Husky when I first started sewing. I went with brother instead and my brothers have been the best machines ever! Having said all that I have no experience with either machine you mentioned, just love my brother!


----------



## ItsyBitsy

pyrxtc said:


> I might have to make some of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they are aprons so they can be slipped on and off. Would be great for the kid who wants to wear the dress to the park but you know they'll want it gone after the first 20 minutes. If you do a better closure on the back, they would work as cute summer dresses for the park too.
> 
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6619-products-23012.php?page_id=96
> 
> Maybe I'll get to sew this week after the 4th......




I am sooooo excited you found this pattern and have shared it with us. I've never seen these flipping through the mccalls pattern books. But they are PERFECT for my LS. She's the type to want to get all dressed up and then like ten minutes later take it all off then and hour and a half later put it back on. I am making everyone of these for our trip. 


You are LITERALLY my favorite person on this planet right now.


----------



## RMAMom

TinkNH said:


> I basically spent all day sewing...so after finishing DDs bag...I started on mine...I just finished it and I think i need to go to bed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved that cinderella dress...very pretty!!



Very nice!


----------



## VBAndrea

TinkNH said:


> Wheee!   I usually get my amazon super saver stuff within a few days...faster than I expect...hopefully the same for you!  Let me know how that apron pattern works out..thinking about it for DD for Halloween...
> 
> I stayed up way too late last night cutting out the pieces and prepping to sew today.  I made DD9 her Aivilo satchel which will be her carryon for Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She picked the fabrics and button...I think she did great. I am happy with the results..and now want to make mine!  I also broke my first needle...in spectacular fashion...does that make me official or something now?  Scared the daylights outta me when it happened!


I think she did more than great with the fabric and buttons -- I love the combination!  The bag turned out fabulous 



nobodies36 said:


> Hi everyone. I have lurked for a while and recently brought my very first embroidery machine (Brother 750e) and have been quilting for a few years on a basic machine and only recently tried to make something other than a Halloween costume. Here are a few photos of a dress I made for my niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have a question
> 
> I really need to buy a new machine (and planning on converting a table myself) for quilting and now also sewing. I think I have narrowed it down to Husqvarna Sapphire 875q and Brother QC1000. I am leaning towards the Sapphire and looking for any advice (and some reassurance that I am picking a good machine). TIA.


The dress is just beautiful   I'm afraid I'm of no use on sewing machine advice though.



lovesdumbo said:


> My DS(11) has the same problem but he won't wear jeans.  He would prefer sweatpants but those are even tougher to find slim enough and he sooooo picky. He doesn't want any graphics or stripes. He mostly wears chinos. The Old Navy ones work pretty well for him. Lands End has ones that you can order the inseam you want but they are pretty pricey. We haven't had to do that yet.


Yes, I looked on Land's End website a couple of years ago -- the prices made me decide to get bigger sizes and just make sure they have an adjustable waist.  I much prefer shorts season -- fortunately it's pretty long here!  



TinkNH said:


> I basically spent all day sewing...so after finishing DDs bag...I started on mine...I just finished it and I think i need to go to bed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved that cinderella dress...very pretty!!


I have a remnant of that paisley fabric!  This bag looks great too!

I wanted to sew yesterday but my dd discovered My Free Zoo and I swear we played it all day!


----------



## cogero

nobodies36 said:


> Also, I have a question
> 
> I really need to buy a new machine (and planning on converting a table myself) for quilting and now also sewing. I think I have narrowed it down to Husqvarna Sapphire 875q and Brother QC1000. I am leaning towards the Sapphire and looking for any advice (and some reassurance that I am picking a good machine). TIA.



I don't know anything about those machines but I might be inclined to go with the Husky.


I just recently switched from sewing on a Duetta to a Cheap Janome model and the difference is amazing. 

I am using my Duetta for embroidery only now since I have to take my 770 for service and hopefully get it working


----------



## pyrxtc

ItsyBitsy said:


> I am sooooo excited you found this pattern and have shared it with us. I've never seen these flipping through the mccalls pattern books. But they are PERFECT for my LS. She's the type to want to get all dressed up and then like ten minutes later take it all off then and hour and a half later put it back on. I am making everyone of these for our trip.
> You are LITERALLY my favorite person on this planet right now.



I'm glad too. I can't wait to see one of them made up. I was actually surprised that with all the talent we have here that someone didn't say that they had made something like this before for their kid when I posted this. I'm so glad that everyone is as excited as I am.

I think they are from the new fall line since they just showed up online and in the books.

Does anyone know what Joann's does with the books when they get new ones ??



TinkNH said:


> I basically spent all day sewing...so after finishing DDs bag...I started on mine...I just finished it and I think i need to go to bed now



WOW !! You have been busy ! Must have been inspired by having so many sewing machines huh ? Great job on both bags !


----------



## nobodies36

Thanks for all the lovely comments. Good reveiew on both machines/makes, I'll have to go to my nearest dealer and see if I can try them both.

I got the fabric from a UK fabric shop (who also happen to sell on ebay). Great quality and better than half the price of my local (and very expensive) fabric store.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Thanks everyone for all the compliments on the baby quilt, onesies and the shower.  It was a really fun theme and I can't wait to deck this little girl out!

Andrea, I think Britt looks huge but she's normally a size 3 so if she has a pimple on her belly it would show up!   You're right, I did use some of the same embroidery designs.  I actually had all the ones from planet applique but hadn't seen a saddle anywhere until you posted the link!   The baby's name is going to be Madison Nicole unless they have a last minute change of heart.  My daughter wanted Madison Avery but my son-in-law wanted Nicole for a middle name because that's Britt's middle name.  They are going to call her Madi (spelled that way).


----------



## mommy4

pyrxtc said:


> I have found my costume for Halloween this year.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found it in the stores yet but I can't wait til it is. I guess I'll have to have someone measure me so I can know what size to make.
> 
> I might have to make some of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they are aprons so they can be slipped on and off. Would be great for the kid who wants to wear the dress to the park but you know they'll want it gone after the first 20 minutes. If you do a better closure on the back, they would work as cute summer dresses for the park too.
> 
> http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6619-products-23012.php?page_id=96
> 
> Maybe I'll get to sew this week after the 4th......



Is there anyone who could make some of these princess dresses for my daughter who will probably need a 2T size?   I would especially love the Belle one for her. I would just need it by Halloween.  PM me if you can and let me know how much it would cost for something like this.  Thanks!!


----------



## Tonyslady

nobodies36 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments. Good reveiew on both machines/makes, I'll have to go to my nearest dealer and see if I can try them both.
> 
> I got the fabric from a UK fabric shop (who also happen to sell on ebay). Great quality and better than half the price of my local (and very expensive) fabric store.



could you pm me the name of the fabric shop on ebay?? 

TIA


----------



## ColonelHathi

smile5sunshine said:


> I upcycled a pair of holey kneed jeans for the top portion of this and then used the MADE layered skirt tutorial found here: http://www.danamadeit.com/2012/03/tutorial-the-layered-skirt.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to finish the shirt!  It's all cut out, so once I actually sit down at the machine, it should go quickly.
> 
> Sunshine



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS LINK!!! You have no idea, it has just help me out with weeks of head scratching and trying to decipher out what my mom was thinking  - she's better seamstress than me, but she lives 3 states away.   I am making DD an upcycled denim skirt "Jungle Minnie" patchwork-ruffle skirt with two ruffle layers but have had a hard time trying to figure out how I am going to add on the ruffle layers to the denim.  This tute was exactly what I needed to make it uber clear. Thank You!!! 

Love the Jessie Cowgirl skirt too - I'm making DD a Jessie cowgirl ruffle top with similar fabrics.  So cute.


----------



## pyrxtc

mommy4 said:


> Is there anyone who could make some of these princess dresses for my daughter who will probably need a 2T size?   I would especially love the Belle one for her. I would just need it by Halloween.  PM me if you can and let me know how much it would cost for something like this.  Thanks!!



I would offer but I am new to sewing and still unsure of what I'm doing. Hopefully someone will take you up on this.


----------



## Piper

mommy4 said:


> Is there anyone who could make some of these princess dresses for my daughter who will probably need a 2T size?   I would especially love the Belle one for her. I would just need it by Halloween.  PM me if you can and let me know how much it would cost for something like this.  Thanks!!



Unfortunately, it is against Dis policy to sell or solicit on the board.  Some of the ladies do have the names of their Etsy shops in their signature.  You might want to check that way.


----------



## mommy4

Piper said:


> Unfortunately, it is against Dis policy to sell or solicit on the board.  Some of the ladies do have the names of their Etsy shops in their signature.  You might want to check that way.



Oh, ok, sorry about that!


----------



## ItsyBitsy

*Question*
I found a super cool vintage sewing machine on CL for free its a brother sewing machine. It came with a knee control. Is there anyway to set up a foot control instead?


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

I hope it's ok to post an "in progress" picture, but I am just so excited I wanted to share!  This is my middle daughter's rapunzel dress - it's Simplicity pattern #2065 - the licensed Disney Tangled dress.  I'm a big quilter but I don't sew a lot of clothing so I'm thrilled with this so far!  I just need to put in the zipper, close up the neckline and sew on the sleeves.  There is a lining that goes along with this but I'm not putting it in...I'm just thinking Florida in September...90 degree heat, rain, and three layers of satin and organza...eek no good.

I really need to get a serger, I think this would be so much better...but for now it's all french and enclosed seams.  So excited!  I will post a picture when we finish and get the headpiece done...last evening was HOURS of hand sewing...three different ribbons sewn to the overskirt and then I hammered in the eyelets by hand.  This was challenging for me but I cannot wait to see my daughter twirling in this dress at Cinderella's Castle!


----------



## pyrxtc

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I hope it's ok to post an "in progress" picture, but I am just so excited I wanted to share!  This is my middle daughter's rapunzel dress - it's Simplicity pattern #2065 - the licensed Disney Tangled dress.  I'm a big quilter but I don't sew a lot of clothing so I'm thrilled with this so far!  I just need to put in the zipper, close up the neckline and sew on the sleeves.  There is a lining that goes along with this but I'm not putting it in...I'm just thinking Florida in September...90 degree heat, rain, and three layers of satin and organza...eek no good.
> 
> I really need to get a serger, I think this would be so much better...but for now it's all french and enclosed seams.  So excited!  I will post a picture when we finish and get the headpiece done...last evening was HOURS of hand sewing...three different ribbons sewn to the overskirt and then I hammered in the eyelets by hand.  This was challenging for me but I cannot wait to see my daughter twirling in this dress at Cinderella's Castle!



The dress looks great ! Can't wait to see it finished. Were the eyelets hard ? Thinking about trying them soon enough since my costumes require them. Can I ask why you hand sewed the ribbon to the over-skirt ? I can't wait to make a version of this !

I also have some more really good news, I posted on Craigslist to try to get a sewing machine for my DS8 to use since he has grandeur plans for what he wants to make and I don['t want him breaking my mother's or my new one. I got a reply from someone close to me, mileage, and he said he has an old Singer in a cabinet that is just gathering dust. He thinks it works or it worked last time he checked. he'll take $25 if I pick it up. I'll be getting it tomorrow at 3:30 or so. I can't wait to see what it looks like and if it works ! I hope it does ! My DS is so excited already, i don't want him to be disappointed. he really wanted me to buy him a Slant-O-Matic from E bay but the price went too high. I hope this one works out.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

pyrxtc said:


> The dress looks great ! Can't wait to see it finished. Were the eyelets hard ? Thinking about trying them soon enough since my costumes require them. Can I ask why you hand sewed the ribbon to the over-skirt ? I can't wait to make a version of this !



Thank you!!  No, the eyelets weren't hard but they took me a little practice to get good even results.  I machine stitched the ribbon first but there is too much...curve?  Is that the right word?  You'll have to forgive me because I'm not really a seamstress - quilts are my thing!!!  I got a lot of rippling and bumping so I ripped - then restitched by hand and it was a LOT easier to ease in the fabric and get a nice even look.  It looks WAY better.  I hand stitched three different ribbons though so it was time consuming...I also hand basted the ribbons to the sleeve before stitching and reinforced the ribbon around the waist by hand so that's why it took HOURS!  LOL*  I also think I may have sewn two sections of the overskirt upside down and that probably added to my frustrations!!!!  LOL****  But you know what?  I'm so tired I don't care!!!  LOL*


----------



## TinkNH

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I hope it's ok to post an "in progress" picture, but I am just so excited I wanted to share!  This is my middle daughter's rapunzel dress - it's Simplicity pattern #2065 - the licensed Disney Tangled dress.  I'm a big quilter but I don't sew a lot of clothing so I'm thrilled with this so far!  I just need to put in the zipper, close up the neckline and sew on the sleeves.  There is a lining that goes along with this but I'm not putting it in...I'm just thinking Florida in September...90 degree heat, rain, and three layers of satin and organza...eek no good.
> 
> I really need to get a serger, I think this would be so much better...but for now it's all french and enclosed seams.  So excited!  I will post a picture when we finish and get the headpiece done...last evening was HOURS of hand sewing...three different ribbons sewn to the overskirt and then I hammered in the eyelets by hand.  This was challenging for me but I cannot wait to see my daughter twirling in this dress at Cinderella's Castle!




Looks fantastic!  Cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## TinkNH

ItsyBitsy said:


> *Question*
> I found a super cool vintage sewing machine on CL for free its a brother sewing machine. It came with a knee control. Is there anyway to set up a foot control instead?



They may be able to help on yahoo..there are a bunch of groups about vintage machines..I posted a link then realized it is just singer machines...sorry I dont know the answer..good luck!


----------



## pyrxtc

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Thank you!!  No, the eyelets weren't hard but they took me a little practice to get good even results.  I machine stitched the ribbon first but there is too much...curve?  Is that the right word?  You'll have to forgive me because I'm not really a seamstress - quilts are my thing!!!  I got a lot of rippling and bumping so I ripped - then restitched by hand and it was a LOT easier to ease in the fabric and get a nice even look.  It looks WAY better.  I hand stitched three different ribbons though so it was time consuming...I also hand basted the ribbons to the sleeve before stitching and reinforced the ribbon around the waist by hand so that's why it took HOURS!  LOL*  I also think I may have sewn two sections of the overskirt upside down and that probably added to my frustrations!!!!  LOL****  But you know what?  I'm so tired I don't care!!!  LOL*



I have been waiting for someone to try this pattern. So glad I get to see it as it goes together. I am a new sewer so I know I'll have my issues when I do it.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

pyrxtc said:


> I have been waiting for someone to try this pattern. So glad I get to see it as it goes together. I am a new sewer so I know I'll have my issues when I do it.



It's not so bad - it's really pretty easy but having a serger will make life MUCH easier for you!  Lol*  It's more time consuming than anything, but pretty easy.  I kept trying to change things though and that's what tripped me up and caused me so much stress...hahaha 

I should add - challenging for _me_ because I don't do a lot of dressmaking and really struggled with the costume satin and organza.  It just needs more fussing than cotton does and I'm not used to that - but it's not really complicated.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> They may be able to help on yahoo..there are a bunch of groups about vintage machines..I posted a link then realized it is just singer machines...sorry I dont know the answer..good luck!



What happened to the link ?


----------



## jomommy

RMAMom said:


> Before you head to the screen printer you may want to check out jiffyshirts.com  you can get all the shirts you need at a very low price and really fast shipping. You also probably know this but the very generous designers on the creative board can help with a few designs if you are interested in iron ons  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105



Thanks so much! I'll check about the t shirts. I'm just getting quotes right now, I am a bargain shopper. 

Well, thanks to the disign suggestion, I now have an entire pinterest board full of designs I like! It now looks like maybe I will only be doing one fabric Mickey head, one of our family tartan (Scottish heritage) for the day we are meeting Merida at MK and then eating dinner at the Rose and Crown. I'm doing the tie dyes mickey shirts, too. Beyond that, I think I'll do iron ons. The problem is, there are so many cute designs that I can't narrow it down, but it might be a little much to have two shirts a day.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

We were finally able to go see Brave since I got Alexa's dress done!  She was happy with it!  I love the Grace pattern, lots of panels to embroider on!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>




Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> What happened to the link ?



It was a group for just vintage singers...wouldn't help with a brother machine .


----------



## VBAndrea

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I hope it's ok to post an "in progress" picture, but I am just so excited I wanted to share!  This is my middle daughter's rapunzel dress - it's Simplicity pattern #2065 - the licensed Disney Tangled dress.  I'm a big quilter but I don't sew a lot of clothing so I'm thrilled with this so far!  I just need to put in the zipper, close up the neckline and sew on the sleeves.  There is a lining that goes along with this but I'm not putting it in...I'm just thinking Florida in September...90 degree heat, rain, and three layers of satin and organza...eek no good.
> 
> I really need to get a serger, I think this would be so much better...but for now it's all french and enclosed seams.  So excited!  I will post a picture when we finish and get the headpiece done...last evening was HOURS of hand sewing...three different ribbons sewn to the overskirt and then I hammered in the eyelets by hand.  This was challenging for me but I cannot wait to see my daughter twirling in this dress at Cinderella's Castle!


GORGEOUS!!!!  I love the fabrics. You have done an amazing job thus far 



pyrxtc said:


> The dress looks great ! Can't wait to see it finished. Were the eyelets hard ? Thinking about trying them soon enough since my costumes require them. Can I ask why you hand sewed the ribbon to the over-skirt ? I can't wait to make a version of this !
> 
> I also have some more really good news, I posted on Craigslist to try to get a sewing machine for my DS8 to use since he has grandeur plans for what he wants to make and I don['t want him breaking my mother's or my new one. I got a reply from someone close to me, mileage, and he said he has an old Singer in a cabinet that is just gathering dust. He thinks it works or it worked last time he checked. he'll take $25 if I pick it up. I'll be getting it tomorrow at 3:30 or so. I can't wait to see what it looks like and if it works ! I hope it does ! My DS is so excited already, i don't want him to be disappointed. he really wanted me to buy him a Slant-O-Matic from E bay but the price went too high. I hope this one works out.


I hope the machine is great -- I know my ds is hard on mine.  He rarely actually sews, but he loves helping me with the pedal and levers and the like.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We were finally able to go see Brave since I got Alexa's dress done!  She was happy with it!  I love the Grace pattern, lots of panels to embroider on!


Fantastic!  I hope you all enjoyed the movie.


----------



## visitingapril09

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I hope it's ok to post an "in progress" picture, but I am just so excited I wanted to share!  This is my middle daughter's rapunzel dress - it's Simplicity pattern #2065 - the licensed Disney Tangled dress.  I'm a big quilter but I don't sew a lot of clothing so I'm thrilled with this so far!  I just need to put in the zipper, close up the neckline and sew on the sleeves.  There is a lining that goes along with this but I'm not putting it in...I'm just thinking Florida in September...90 degree heat, rain, and three layers of satin and organza...eek no good.
> 
> I really need to get a serger, I think this would be so much better...but for now it's all french and enclosed seams.  So excited!  I will post a picture when we finish and get the headpiece done...last evening was HOURS of hand sewing...three different ribbons sewn to the overskirt and then I hammered in the eyelets by hand.  This was challenging for me but I cannot wait to see my daughter twirling in this dress at Cinderella's Castle!



This is amazing. I would never imagine that you don't sew dresses like this all the time! So pretty!


----------



## blessedmom4

*I have to say I LOVE those Apron costume dresses and I agree with Piper, they would be perfect for W/C or stroller bound princesses. 

Nobodies26 LOVE the Cinderella dress! 
TinkNH, LOVE your bags! I have a rosetta whose snaps tore off, I wonder if a closure like yours could be added...
Pumpkinpatchquilter, I LOVE that Rapunzel dress, it is hard to believe you haven't been creating dresses all of your life!
Wyomingmom0f6, I LOVE the Brave dress and your enthusiastic model! I am excited to see that movie!!!*


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

VBAndrea said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!  I love the fabrics. You have done an amazing job thus far



Thank you!  I'm hoping to have this done today...this project stressed me out a bit but at the same time was fun and makes me want to sew more dresses!  LOL*  Problem is I can sew faster than payday's come around to buy more fabric!!!




visitingapril09 said:


> This is amazing. I would never imagine that you don't sew dresses like this all the time! So pretty!



Thank you SO much - that is a super huge compliment.  I did a lot of garment sewing as a teenager (you know - short skirts that Mom wouldn't let me buy and that sorta thing!) and as an adult I've made a half dozen or so costumes and little things for my daughters but this is the most detailed garment project I've ever done.  I do LOTS of quilting though, and I guess that helps.  Sheesh - I love this dress so much though I'm ready to dive in...hahahaha - I'm ready to run out and make 50 pound gypsy dresses for My Big Fat American Gypsy Wedding!!!  LOL**


----------



## livndisney

mommy4 said:


> Is there anyone who could make some of these princess dresses for my daughter who will probably need a 2T size?   I would especially love the Belle one for her. I would just need it by Halloween.  PM me if you can and let me know how much it would cost for something like this.  Thanks!!



We cant sell on this board. But several people on here do list their names and sell on etsy. You can look there.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> It was a group for just vintage singers...wouldn't help with a brother machine .



I just thought everyone else with a Vintage Singer would like it.


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi Guys  - 

I have a question on a project for our upcoming trip.  I just bought the ready made appliques and one of them is a sew on applique - Should I use the heat and bond on it before stitching because it seems like it will slip around a lot if I don't?  Will that work?Also - this is the only thing I have completely done so far as I finished it last year for a Christmas present -

my version of a Rapunzel simply sweet for our September trip:






I'm actually kind of proud of it because my goal was to make the whole dress using my fabric stores and I accomplished it except for the lace on the bottom as I didn't have lace lying around.


----------



## smile5sunshine

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I hope it's ok to post an "in progress" picture, but I am just so excited I wanted to share!  This is my middle daughter's rapunzel dress - it's Simplicity pattern #2065 - the licensed Disney Tangled dress.  I'm a big quilter but I don't sew a lot of clothing so I'm thrilled with this so far!  I just need to put in the zipper, close up the neckline and sew on the sleeves.  There is a lining that goes along with this but I'm not putting it in...I'm just thinking Florida in September...90 degree heat, rain, and three layers of satin and organza...eek no good.
> 
> I really need to get a serger, I think this would be so much better...but for now it's all french and enclosed seams.  So excited!  I will post a picture when we finish and get the headpiece done...last evening was HOURS of hand sewing...three different ribbons sewn to the overskirt and then I hammered in the eyelets by hand.  This was challenging for me but I cannot wait to see my daughter twirling in this dress at Cinderella's Castle!






pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Thank you!  I'm hoping to have this done today...this project stressed me out a bit but at the same time was fun and makes me want to sew more dresses!  LOL*  Problem is I can sew faster than payday's come around to buy more fabric!!!




Oh this is turning out wonderful! It looks just great! i am with others, i would have never guessed that you hadn't been sewing clothing all your life! I just bought a serger this year for my birthday and YES I can say it would make things go so much more quickly. It is TIME CONSUMING to do all those french seams! And LOL about how you can sew so much fast than payday! Isn't that the truth!




pyrxtc said:


> I also have some more really good news, I posted on Craigslist to try to get a sewing machine for my DS8 to use since he has grandeur plans for what he wants to make and I don['t want him breaking my mother's or my new one. I got a reply from someone close to me, mileage, and he said he has an old Singer in a cabinet that is just gathering dust. He thinks it works or it worked last time he checked. he'll take $25 if I pick it up. I'll be getting it tomorrow at 3:30 or so. I can't wait to see what it looks like and if it works ! I hope it does ! My DS is so excited already, i don't want him to be disappointed. he really wanted me to buy him a Slant-O-Matic from E bay but the price went too high. I hope this one works out.



CONGRATS on the new machine!  HURRAY for another deal on a machine for your DS to use! hope it works great!



jomommy said:


> Well, thanks to the disign suggestion, I now have an entire pinterest board full of designs I like! It now looks like maybe I will only be doing one fabric Mickey head, one of our family tartan (Scottish heritage) for the day we are meeting Merida at MK and then eating dinner at the Rose and Crown. I'm doing the tie dyes mickey shirts, too. Beyond that, I think I'll do iron ons. The problem is, there are so many cute designs that I can't narrow it down, but it might be a little much to have two shirts a day.



Yes there are so many neat designs they have come up with. I know your group is going to look just super there. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> We were finally able to go see Brave since I got Alexa's dress done!  She was happy with it!  I love the Grace pattern, lots of panels to embroider on!



Oh I hope you enjoyed the movie. Dress looks great on your little cutie!



TinkNH said:


> I basically spent all day sewing...so after finishing DDs bag...I started on mine...I just finished it and I think i need to go to bed now





TinkNH said:


> I stayed up way too late last night cutting out the pieces and prepping to sew today.  I made DD9 her Aivilo satchel which will be her carryon for Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She picked the fabrics and button...I think she did great. I am happy with the results..and now want to make mine!  I also broke my first needle...in spectacular fashion...does that make me official or something now?  Scared the daylights outta me when it happened!



Both bags are super cute! Your DD did a great job of coordinating fabrics!




ColonelHathi said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS LINK!!! You have no idea, it has just help me out with weeks of head scratching and trying to decipher out what my mom was thinking  - she's better seamstress than me, but she lives 3 states away.   I am making DD an upcycled denim skirt "Jungle Minnie" patchwork-ruffle skirt with two ruffle layers but have had a hard time trying to figure out how I am going to add on the ruffle layers to the denim.  This tute was exactly what I needed to make it uber clear. Thank You!!!
> 
> Love the Jessie Cowgirl skirt too - I'm making DD a Jessie cowgirl ruffle top with similar fabrics.  So cute.



You're very welcome! glad it could help someone else out. Please post a picture of your finished skirt when it's ready. 







VBAndrea said:


> Sorry your dd is sick -- I hope it's just a 24 hour ordeal and that she's on the mend today.  There is nothing worse than young children vomiting.
> 
> Your skirt is great!  I wish I could do that for ds -- he has so many jeans that fit in the waist b/c they are a size too big but are too short on him.  Ruffles on the bottom won't work for him either!  I guess I need to buy my 10 y/o size 14 this year to get them long enough   Thank goodness for adjustable waists.



It actually ended up taking DD much longer than I thought it would to start feeling better. She didn't stop throwing up until yesterday around lunch and it took the rest of the day doing small meals and drinks before she perked back up.  Fortunetly for me, this particular kids is GREAT about making sure she has a bucket to use, but I just felt so bad for her.

No? Ruffles won't work for your boy?   what about adding a chunky fold up cuff to the bottoms in a coordinating fabric?





cogero said:


> I have been working to finish up orders because I have to do a little sewing for our Cruise and we leave in 16 days.
> 
> I need to make the following for my kiddos
> 
> Simply Sweet Belle for C (my first one)
> Pirate outfit for J
> Pirate shirt for C (we are reusing her skirt)
> Cruise Set for C
> Cruise Set for J
> 
> I hope to start on these this weekend oh and we need to heat press 27 shirts for our FE group once I go through my stash to see what I have here first. I have a huge stash of shirts I will probably never use so I am going to use those first.
> 
> Have a great day I have 3 appliques to finish another order so I am going to do that in a few minutes.



Gracious you are going to be a busy, busy bee! Hurray for (now less than) 16 days left!  Can't wait to see everything finished!



phins_jazy said:


> I FOUND MY BOX!!!!!!!
> Tore up my house one last time and I found it!!!!!  Actually my daughter found it in her room!  Why it was there I will never know.  Don't really care!  lol so now I can start going through my designs again.  woohoo!!!  Happy day!



Oh good! I'm so glad you found it and won't have to spend the money to replace it! Have fun!




nobodies36 said:


> Hi everyone. I have lurked for a while and recently brought my very first embroidery machine (Brother 750e) and have been quilting for a few years on a basic machine and only recently tried to make something other than a Halloween costume. Here are a few photos of a dress I made for my niece:



That dress looks great! Love the fabric too.


Whew, that's what I get for not checking in for a day and a half!  As I mentioned to Andrea, it took much longer to get my DD3 back on her feet. She was pretty pathetic, but like with all tummy bugs, there was very little I could do to speed her recovery. I did finish sewing the Jessie shirt that goes with the skirt, however I still need to add the ric-rac to it. hopefully I can get to that today, because I am itching to cross things off of my sewing list! Still plenty to do. Oh I also went ahead and ordered the open toe foot. I believe it's supposed to be here on Monday so THANK YOU to everyone who chimed in about that. 

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

dancer_mom said:


> Hi Guys  -
> 
> I have a question on a project for our upcoming trip.  I just bought the ready made appliques and one of them is a sew on applique - Should I use the heat and bond on it before stitching because it seems like it will slip around a lot if I don't?  Will that work?Also - this is the only thing I have completely done so far as I finished it last year for a Christmas present -
> 
> my version of a Rapunzel simply sweet for our September trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually kind of proud of it because my goal was to make the whole dress using my fabric stores and I accomplished it except for the lace on the bottom as I didn't have lace lying around.



That dress is too cute! And I'm VERY IMPRESSED that you used up your fabric stash for it!  So long as it is the heat and bond LITE, I think it would be just fine to use that so the applique won't slip around while you are sewing it down. 

Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

WyomingMomof6 said:


> We were finally able to go see Brave since I got Alexa's dress done!  She was happy with it!  I love the Grace pattern, lots of panels to embroider on!



cute! I used those same Brave designs on the one I did for my DD. Too fun!



dancer_mom said:


> Hi Guys  -
> 
> I have a question on a project for our upcoming trip.  I just bought the ready made appliques and one of them is a sew on applique - Should I use the heat and bond on it before stitching because it seems like it will slip around a lot if I don't?  Will that work?Also - this is the only thing I have completely done so far as I finished it last year for a Christmas present -
> 
> my version of a Rapunzel simply sweet for our September trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually kind of proud of it because my goal was to make the whole dress using my fabric stores and I accomplished it except for the lace on the bottom as I didn't have lace lying around.



The Rapunzel turned out really nice. I would use HNBL for the appliques before sewing.


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> I just thought everyone else with a Vintage Singer would like it.



http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vintagesingers/


true...I am a moron sometimes.    There is is...I got it from D~'s thread.  They have a lot of rules but interesting files and info 

I think I need coffee....brain needs a kick start


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi all! 

It's me again with another round of tiresome questions. 

I'm working on fabric storage right now. I don't want clear plastic bins because I'm too lazy to put everything back in order if I need something from the bottom. Comic book boards to make mini bolts seem like the best bet for me but they seem so short. When you fold fabric in fourths lengthwise isn't it taller than the board? I have loads of leftover moving boxes that I could cut to size, but that would be a lot of work and I don't know if plain old brown cardboard is safe for fabric storage. Does anyone know? For my scraps, I thought I'd use clear plastic shoe boxes, one for each color grouping: reds, blues, you get the idea. Will those be big enough, do you think? How about elastic and trims? I was thinking about one of those boxes with all of those little drawers for buttons. I think they're meant for screws and such like. I've seen them at the hardware store.

I'd really appreciate any help and ideas you might have.

Thanks in advance!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## McDuck

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's me again with another round of tiresome questions.
> 
> I'm working on fabric storage right now. I don't want clear plastic bins because I'm too lazy to put everything back in order if I need something from the bottom. Comic book boards to make mini bolts seem like the best bet for me but they seem so short. When you fold fabric in fourths lengthwise isn't it taller than the board? I have loads of leftover moving boxes that I could cut to size, but that would be a lot of work and I don't know if plain old brown cardboard is safe for fabric storage. Does anyone know? For my scraps, I thought I'd use clear plastic shoe boxes, one for each color grouping: reds, blues, you get the idea. Will those be big enough, do you think? How about elastic and trims? I was thinking about one of those boxes with all of those little drawers for buttons. I think they're meant for screws and such like. I've seen them at the hardware store.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any help and ideas you might have.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I just use cardstock for scrapbooking to fold my fabric on.  I use a full sheet for anything 1 yard and over and half a sheet for less than a yard.  I got the idea from Carla's blog post: http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2011/01/moving-down-and-folding-up.html

And, since I neglected to grab multi quotes, just love the princess dresses that have been posted over the last week.  They are perfect and precious!  CAn't wait to see the WIP finished!


----------



## dancer_mom

Thanks so much guys.  I thought that using heat and bond was the answer but I just don't trust myself yet and didn't want to ruin the shirt.  Thanks!


----------



## tinkbell13

Oh my! I go MIA for a bit and loads of cute items get posted. WTMTQ of course, but everything is absolutely beautiful. The talent on this board never ceases to amaze me.

Our summers are crazy around here between racing and camping so I don't know how much sewing I'll get to do. I was very excited this morning when one of our friends offered me a bunch of fabric that she has.  She has "the largest tote you can get, filled with fabric" of which she is going to pull out all the pieces she bought for her girls (when they little and have outgrown now) that she never got around to using. I am looking forward to using it for Big Gives and such. I will have to look in my stash and see what I have to make her something too. Hmmm, have to think about what to make her now.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

blessedmom4 said:


> *Pumpkinpatchquilter, I LOVE that Rapunzel dress, it is hard to believe you haven't been creating dresses all of your life!
> *


*

Thank you!!!  That is so nice and makes me feel so good!!!  



dancer_mom said:



			my version of a Rapunzel simply sweet for our September trip:





Click to expand...


Oh my gawsh that is SO SO SO CUTE!!!!  *


----------



## pyrxtc

So, I thought I was getting a Singer in a cabinet. I got a Kenmore in a cabinet with chair and it looks barely used. It has the manual and everything still in the original box. 


















She was using it when I got to her house. She wanted to make sure it worked with no problems. The accessories look like they've never been used. She said she didn't use it long since it didn't have a free arm. Said she never used any of the stuff in the box at all. Chair needs new screws and to be cleaned but still great. The cabinet is in nice condition too, nothing fancy.

My DS8 is going to have so much fun with this. I hope he enjoys sewing. 


Oh, and I also picked up another sewing machine for a friend. $15 at a yard sale down the street from where I got DS's.


----------



## smile5sunshine

pyrxtc said:


> So, I thought I was getting a Singer in a cabinet. I got a Kenmore in a cabinet with chair and it looks barely used. It has the manual and everything still in the original box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was using it when I got to her house. She wanted to make sure it worked with no problems. The accessories look like they've never been used. She said she didn't use it long since it didn't have a free arm. Said she never used any of the stuff in the box at all. Chair needs new screws and to be cleaned but still great. The cabinet is in nice condition too, nothing fancy.
> 
> My DS8 is going to have so much fun with this. I hope he enjoys sewing.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I also picked up another sewing machine for a friend. $15 at a yard sale down the street from where I got DS's.



Dear me, I do believe we've created a MONSTER 

So happy for all your great finds. I hope that your DS enjoys sewing. Just this morning I ordered a book called "sewing school" to use with my kiddos. I obviously don't have the book yet, but if it's a good teaching tool, then I shall let you know. 



tinkbell13 said:


> Oh my! I go MIA for a bit and loads of cute items get posted. WTMTQ of course, but everything is absolutely beautiful. The talent on this board never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Our summers are crazy around here between racing and camping so I don't know how much sewing I'll get to do. I was very excited this morning when one of our friends offered me a bunch of fabric that she has.  She has "the largest tote you can get, filled with fabric" of which she is going to pull out all the pieces she bought for her girls (when they little and have outgrown now) that she never got around to using. I am looking forward to using it for Big Gives and such. I will have to look in my stash and see what I have to make her something too. Hmmm, have to think about what to make her now.



Summers ARE crazy!  SCORE on the fabric! 



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's me again with another round of tiresome questions.
> 
> I'm working on fabric storage right now. I don't want clear plastic bins because I'm too lazy to put everything back in order if I need something from the bottom. Comic book boards to make mini bolts seem like the best bet for me but they seem so short. When you fold fabric in fourths lengthwise isn't it taller than the board? I have loads of leftover moving boxes that I could cut to size, but that would be a lot of work and I don't know if plain old brown cardboard is safe for fabric storage. Does anyone know? For my scraps, I thought I'd use clear plastic shoe boxes, one for each color grouping: reds, blues, you get the idea. Will those be big enough, do you think? How about elastic and trims? I was thinking about one of those boxes with all of those little drawers for buttons. I think they're meant for screws and such like. I've seen them at the hardware store.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any help and ideas you might have.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I will be following along for this! Right now the bins are ideal for me since I don't have a dedicated sewing area and I have to move things around a bunch. However, if I DID have my own room then I would want them OUT for inspiration and because most of them are just too pretty to NOT be looked at! 





dancer_mom said:


> Thanks so much guys.  I thought that using heat and bond was the answer but I just don't trust myself yet and didn't want to ruin the shirt.  Thanks!



Don't feel bad. And PLEASE post a pic when you are done!

Sunshine


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

pyrxtc said:


> So, I thought I was getting a Singer in a cabinet. I got a Kenmore in a cabinet with chair and it looks barely used. It has the manual and everything still in the original box.



Oh doesn't that just drive you nuts!  I have gone to see or pick up more than one sewing machine that I was told was a Singer only to find it was who knows what...but still looks like a great buy!


----------



## nowellsl

pyrxtc said:


> So, I thought I was getting a Singer in a cabinet. I got a Kenmore in a cabinet with chair and it looks barely used. It has the manual and everything still in the original box.



I have a vintage Kenmore and it's a workhorse!!  Sews really well.  Mine doesn't have the cams.  Your son will love it I'm sure.  I just read somewhere that Kenmore is not going to make sewing machines anymore.

I'm a member of a Yahoo group of Kenmore fans - tons of info on the site!
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vintagekenmoressew/


----------



## pyrxtc

nowellsl said:


> I have a vintage Kenmore and it's a workhorse!!  Sews really well.  Mine doesn't have the cams.  Your son will love it I'm sure.  I just read somewhere that Kenmore is not going to make sewing machines anymore.
> 
> I'm a member of a Yahoo group of Kenmore fans - tons of info on the site!
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vintagekenmoressew/



Thank you !


----------



## TinkNH

oooh I love that minty green kenmore...sweet!


I finished DDs snow white dress.  I went with CarlaCs peasant dress pattern, and made it a size larger than she measured just to make sure the seams wouldnt bother her and we got this:






She was quite happy, wanted to wear it NOW   I think I may need to hide it so she does not ruin it before our trip...we have the princess dinner the first night and I plan on having her wear this 

I was having tension issues with my mothers machine so I am glad this came out ok...and the machine my mother gave me has something wrong with it..the presser foot will not raise or lower  and its a euro-pro which I cant seem to find much info on..and no good info   but DH is willing to have it serviced I am just irritated with myself cause I gave her my little brother machine which worked great...
gonna go play with the tension on the bobbin in the other machine see if I can get it working better...I have t-shirts to applique and more dresses to make


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> oooh I love that minty green kenmore...sweet!
> Thanks ! Me too ! DS thought it was cool. I tried it out tonight and it sews a great straight seam but I am having issues trying to get the cams to work and make the design that's on it. I guess I'll ahve to figure it out. DS will try it out this weekend and I'll start him following some straight lines with no thread to see how he does. Can't wait !
> 
> I finished DDs snow white dress.  I went with CarlaCs peasant dress pattern, and made it a size larger than she measured just to make sure the seams wouldnt bother her and we got this:



Dress look awesome and she looks happy. She didn't want it off fast is great ! You might have to make another so she can run around the house in it. Think of all the different fabric you could use so she could have a dress for every day that she'll wear ????! 

I'm sorry you are having so much problems with your machines. I can't wait til you get to start using your Singer you got. I hope it works with no problems.

I just realized wiht two sewers in the house, he's going to want fabric....


----------



## pyrxtc

Alert.... foot on sale for 1 cent. $4.99 shipping. Still a great buy !

Brother SA120 Gathering Foot  by Brother

List Price:	$14.99
Sale:	$0.01
You Save:	$14.98 (100%)

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA120-Gathering-Foot/dp/B002NR6QOM/ref=pd_sim_ac_1


Also, do Brother and Singer take different needles ? Does it matter ? What about bobbins ??


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> Alert.... foot on sale for 1 cent. $4.99 shipping. Still a great buy !
> 
> Brother SA120 Gathering Foot  by Brother
> 
> List Price:    $14.99
> Sale:    $0.01
> You Save:    $14.98 (100%)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA120-Gathering-Foot/dp/B002NR6QOM/ref=pd_sim_ac_1
> 
> 
> Also, do Brother and Singer take different needles ? Does it matter ? What about bobbins ??



I dont know about needles..I "think" they are universal..but brother and singer have different bobbins..at least the brother I had..its bobbin was flat across the top while the singer ones are slightly domed.  thats why I have 2 boxes of bobbins in the same colors   too bad they are not universal cause that would make life sooo much easier

thaks on the dress   I do think I will be making more


----------



## erinmomof2

I found a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine on Craigslist for $150 and I'm planning to go look at it tomorrow.  I know nothing about embroidery machines, but I've wanted one for a while and didn't think it was in the budget.  Does anyone know if this is a decent machine?  Also, any advice on what to ask the seller?  I think the machine was donated as part of a charity sale so I don't think the person selling it was the owner.  Is this a good deal, or should I keep looking?

Thanks!

I wanted to add it's the PE-180d


----------



## cinderellanprince

i want to add some rhinestones to a dress i just finished sewing.  does anyone have any suggestions for the best method for adhering them? suggestion on best brand to buy? i was contemplating iron-ons, but don't them to fall off.  thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Yoshiandi

_First off, that dress is ADORABLE!!!! _

I was having tension issues with my mothers machine so I am glad this came out ok...and the machine my mother gave me has something wrong with it..the presser foot will not raise or lower  and its a euro-pro which I cant seem to find much info on..and no good info   but DH is willing to have it serviced I am just irritated with myself cause I gave her my little brother machine which worked great...
gonna go play with the tension on the bobbin in the other machine see if I can get it working better...I have t-shirts to applique and more dresses to make [/QUOTE]

_Second: I have that Euro-pro type machine also. If it isn't one thing, it's another on that machine. Sometimes the tension is so off for now reason on the bobbin or I clean it out, oil it up and the motor starts making noise and not running smoothly. I can't wait to get a better sewing machine _


----------



## cogero

erinmomof2 said:


> I found a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine on Craigslist for $150 and I'm planning to go look at it tomorrow.  I know nothing about embroidery machines, but I've wanted one for a while and didn't think it was in the budget.  Does anyone know if this is a decent machine?  Also, any advice on what to ask the seller?  I think the machine was donated as part of a charity sale so I don't think the person selling it was the owner.  Is this a good deal, or should I keep looking?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I wanted to add it's the PE-180d



I believe that is an older machine that takes cards, you would need to find out what size hoop it is, it may be only a 4 x 4. You will also want to know the stitch count. You can get a new SE-400 or 500 for around 399 and those hook up to a computer. 

here is a listing on ebay that says what it has http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-PE-...g_Machines&hash=item2ebfc6efd7#ht_1120wt_1004


----------



## VBAndrea

dancer_mom said:


> Hi Guys  -
> 
> I have a question on a project for our upcoming trip.  I just bought the ready made appliques and one of them is a sew on applique - Should I use the heat and bond on it before stitching because it seems like it will slip around a lot if I don't?  Will that work?Also - this is the only thing I have completely done so far as I finished it last year for a Christmas present -
> 
> my version of a Rapunzel simply sweet for our September trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually kind of proud of it because my goal was to make the whole dress using my fabric stores and I accomplished it except for the lace on the bottom as I didn't have lace lying around.


The dress is beautiful -- I love the fabric!



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> It's me again with another round of tiresome questions.
> 
> I'm working on fabric storage right now. I don't want clear plastic bins because I'm too lazy to put everything back in order if I need something from the bottom. Comic book boards to make mini bolts seem like the best bet for me but they seem so short. When you fold fabric in fourths lengthwise isn't it taller than the board? I have loads of leftover moving boxes that I could cut to size, but that would be a lot of work and I don't know if plain old brown cardboard is safe for fabric storage. Does anyone know? For my scraps, I thought I'd use clear plastic shoe boxes, one for each color grouping: reds, blues, you get the idea. Will those be big enough, do you think? How about elastic and trims? I was thinking about one of those boxes with all of those little drawers for buttons. I think they're meant for screws and such like. I've seen them at the hardware store.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any help and ideas you might have.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I think plastic shoe boxes sound like a good idea for scraps.  I store mine in baggies and they are overflowing and a mess.  Sadly I do not have room for shoeboxes.  I keep my elastic in the drawer in my sewing table.  Trims are in  these smaller plastic flip top lids that I got on clearance at Walmart for 25¢ and I also use crystal light containers.  I would love the comic boards but I don't think they would fit right in my cabinets.  Someday I will have a dedicated sewing room and it will be done right!



McDuck said:


> I just use cardstock for scrapbooking to fold my fabric on.  I use a full sheet for anything 1 yard and over and half a sheet for less than a yard.  I got the idea from Carla's blog post: http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2011/01/moving-down-and-folding-up.html
> 
> And, since I neglected to grab multi quotes, just love the princess dresses that have been posted over the last week.  They are perfect and precious!  CAn't wait to see the WIP finished!


Now there's an idea -- I could cut the card stock to fit my cabinets!



pyrxtc said:


> So, I thought I was getting a Singer in a cabinet. I got a Kenmore in a cabinet with chair and it looks barely used. It has the manual and everything still in the original box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was using it when I got to her house. She wanted to make sure it worked with no problems. The accessories look like they've never been used. She said she didn't use it long since it didn't have a free arm. Said she never used any of the stuff in the box at all. Chair needs new screws and to be cleaned but still great. The cabinet is in nice condition too, nothing fancy.
> 
> My DS8 is going to have so much fun with this. I hope he enjoys sewing.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I also picked up another sewing machine for a friend. $15 at a yard sale down the street from where I got DS's.


Very cool!  I've heard Kenmores are great!



TinkNH said:


> oooh I love that minty green kenmore...sweet!
> 
> 
> I finished DDs snow white dress.  I went with CarlaCs peasant dress pattern, and made it a size larger than she measured just to make sure the seams wouldnt bother her and we got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was quite happy, wanted to wear it NOW   I think I may need to hide it so she does not ruin it before our trip...we have the princess dinner the first night and I plan on having her wear this
> 
> I was having tension issues with my mothers machine so I am glad this came out ok...and the machine my mother gave me has something wrong with it..the presser foot will not raise or lower  and its a euro-pro which I cant seem to find much info on..and no good info   but DH is willing to have it serviced I am just irritated with myself cause I gave her my little brother machine which worked great...
> gonna go play with the tension on the bobbin in the other machine see if I can get it working better...I have t-shirts to applique and more dresses to make


Lovely and so happy she adores it.  Are the panties still working for her?  



pyrxtc said:


> Alert.... foot on sale for 1 cent. $4.99 shipping. Still a great buy !
> 
> Brother SA120 Gathering Foot  by Brother
> 
> List Price:	$14.99
> Sale:	$0.01
> You Save:	$14.98 (100%)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA120-Gathering-Foot/dp/B002NR6QOM/ref=pd_sim_ac_1
> 
> 
> Also, do Brother and Singer take different needles ? Does it matter ? What about bobbins ??


I know they take different bobbins.  I have two singers and they even take different bobbins!



erinmomof2 said:


> I found a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine on Craigslist for $150 and I'm planning to go look at it tomorrow.  I know nothing about embroidery machines, but I've wanted one for a while and didn't think it was in the budget.  Does anyone know if this is a decent machine?  Also, any advice on what to ask the seller?  I think the machine was donated as part of a charity sale so I don't think the person selling it was the owner.  Is this a good deal, or should I keep looking?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I wanted to add it's the PE-180d


It is only 4x4 and the loaded designs are probably all embroidery and not applique.  I have no idea what you need to download your own purchased designs to it so research that.  I'd offer her $100 and see if she bites!


----------



## Sandi S

TinkNH said:


> oooh I love that minty green kenmore...sweet!
> 
> 
> I finished DDs snow white dress.  I went with CarlaCs peasant dress pattern, and made it a size larger than she measured just to make sure the seams wouldnt bother her and we got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was quite happy, wanted to wear it NOW   I think I may need to hide it so she does not ruin it before our trip...we have the princess dinner the first night and I plan on having her wear this
> 
> I was having tension issues with my mothers machine so I am glad this came out ok...and the machine my mother gave me has something wrong with it..the presser foot will not raise or lower  and its a euro-pro which I cant seem to find much info on..and no good info   but DH is willing to have it serviced I am just irritated with myself cause I gave her my little brother machine which worked great...
> gonna go play with the tension on the bobbin in the other machine see if I can get it working better...I have t-shirts to applique and more dresses to make



She looks really happy! That turned out great.



pyrxtc said:


> Alert.... foot on sale for 1 cent. $4.99 shipping. Still a great buy !
> 
> Brother SA120 Gathering Foot  by Brother
> 
> List Price:	$14.99
> Sale:	$0.01
> You Save:	$14.98 (100%)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA120-Gathering-Foot/dp/B002NR6QOM/ref=pd_sim_ac_1
> 
> 
> Also, do Brother and Singer take different needles ? Does it matter ? What about bobbins ??



That is a good deal...might have to investigate since I have a new Brother.



erinmomof2 said:


> I found a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine on Craigslist for $150 and I'm planning to go look at it tomorrow.  I know nothing about embroidery machines, but I've wanted one for a while and didn't think it was in the budget.  Does anyone know if this is a decent machine?  Also, any advice on what to ask the seller?  I think the machine was donated as part of a charity sale so I don't think the person selling it was the owner.  Is this a good deal, or should I keep looking?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I wanted to add it's the PE-180d




sewing.patternreview.com is a great place to go for any kind of machine reviews

One more day in PA and then I can go back home to my fabric and machines...I miss them. LOL I don't think I will have that problem when we are at Disney, but I am bored off my *** at my MIL's house.


----------



## miprender

I'm back. We got back yesterday and had a great time but I think I may actually be "Disneyed" out for a while.  Though we still have our mini trip planned over Columbus Day weekend.

I think our future trips we will go back to April vacation. Between the BTGs  and the heat I can't take it anymore. They actually closed MK on the 4th.  

I will post pictures soon.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love them all!  Where did you find the design for the Mad Hatter pouring the tea?  I've looked for it but haven't found it anywhere.



Hi... Not sure if you found the design yet but it is one of Heathers.


----------



## SallyfromDE

erinmomof2 said:


> I found a Brother Disney Embroidery Machine on Craigslist for $150 and I'm planning to go look at it tomorrow.  I know nothing about embroidery machines, but I've wanted one for a while and didn't think it was in the budget.  Does anyone know if this is a decent machine?  Also, any advice on what to ask the seller?  I think the machine was donated as part of a charity sale so I don't think the person selling it was the owner.  Is this a good deal, or should I keep looking?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I wanted to add it's the PE-180d



I started with the 180D. And I think a few people around here have or had the 150 which is pretty much the same without the Disney designs. I sold mine about 2 years ago for $350 and gave the PEbasic with it. 

It has the preloaded designs. Or you can get cards for it. Besides the Brother cards, it also used the White. It's like a big SD card. If you want to download from Heathers site for example, you need the PE Basic (check to see if they have that with the machine). You would hook the Basic to your computer, download the design to the card on the Basic. Take the card and put it in your machine. 

It is a 4X4 field. But I personally think it's good to start with. I did quite a bit with the 4X4. It was actually my Mothers machine to start. She paid $500-600 for it in 2006, and found she just didn't like it as much as she thought she would and gave it to me. 

If you need to purchase the PE Basic, it runs about $100. I was lucky and got it on clearance at Walmart for about $40. You might be able to find one on Craigslist or Ebay. If you need it, tell them it's missing a part and it would cost $100. See if they'd come down on it some. Ask it they'll take it back if it doesn't work.

Here is a picture of the Basic so you know what your looking for if you go see the machine:
http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...eus.html?reg=us&c=us&lang=en&prod=hf_basiceus


----------



## erinmomof2

SallyfromDE said:


> I started with the 180D. And I think a few people around here have or had the 150 which is pretty much the same without the Disney designs. I sold mine about 2 years ago for $350 and gave the PEbasic with it.
> 
> It has the preloaded designs. Or you can get cards for it. Besides the Brother cards, it also used the White. It's like a big SD card. If you want to download from Heathers site for example, you need the PE Basic (check to see if they have that with the machine). You would hook the Basic to your computer, download the design to the card on the Basic. Take the card and put it in your machine.
> 
> It is a 4X4 field. But I personally think it's good to start with. I did quite a bit with the 4X4. It was actually my Mothers machine to start. She paid $500-600 for it in 2006, and found she just didn't like it as much as she thought she would and gave it to me.
> 
> If you need to purchase the PE Basic, it runs about $100. I was lucky and got it on clearance at Walmart for about $40. You might be able to find one on Craigslist or Ebay. If you need it, tell them it's missing a part and it would cost $100. See if they'd come down on it some. Ask it they'll take it back if it doesn't work.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Basic so you know what your looking for if you go see the machine:
> http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...eus.html?reg=us&c=us&lang=en&prod=hf_basiceus



Thank you!  I think I am going to pass on it.  The Walmart near me has the 440 for $250 so I think that is probably a better deal.  I keep seeing all the cute things you all make and I want to try it.  My regular machine is so basic it doesn't even have a satin stitch so I can't even appliqué like that! Thanks again!


----------



## Clio

I love my old kenmore. It's been a real workhorse in all the years I've had it it's only needed a tuneup and adgustment.  A friend said she was giving me her grandmother's singer but it turned out to be a kenmore. I still took it. I do have a 60,s singer touch and sew but I use the old kenmore the most.
Liz


----------



## PurpleEars

It's been a while since I posted here - unfortunately life gets in the way of sewing and being here to admire other people's work! The last 6 weeks had been a whirlwind of activities! Life should settle down for a bit now (that is, until our August trip!) and I should be able to contribute to this thread once again. I am looking forward to spending some time in front of my sewing machine again.


----------



## goteamwood

I took a break from making bowling shirts _(I am in the midst of making more, 6 at a time, 3 of each for each kid for my boys' birthday trip.)_ to try out something different. Last year I made them 2nd Birthday shirts for the circus, which were much more simple than this. (a circle of circus fabric, a number 2, a simple zigzag around the whole thing.) 

I think these turned out well, considering it really was a first stab at it, just don't look to closely around some of the curves. Might have been worthwhile to start with a project that wasn't so curvy! I used felt for the ears which I think makes the whole thing.

We are going to WDW the last week of October for their birthday which is the 1st weekend of November. Among the MANY birthday celebration activities, we have breakfast with Mickey and friends at Chef Mickey the morning before we leave. That will be their biggest birthday celebration with the biggest cheese. (And cake. For breakfast. What 3 year olds wouldn't love that???) I think these will be perfect for the occasion.














Now back to the sweatshop (literally, when will this heat break???) to finish the last of the bowling shirts. 12 sleeves is all that is left. Then onto Halloween MNSSHP shirts for the 8 of us in our party. This has quickly spiraled out of control, this little "I'll make my kids shirts for their trip." idea. So, um, thanks everyone? For all the inspiration to take on dozens of pre-trip projects.


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> Now back to the sweatshop (literally, when will this heat break???) to finish the last of the bowling shirts. 12 sleeves is all that is left. Then onto Halloween MNSSHP shirts for the 8 of us in our party. This has quickly spiraled out of control, this little "I'll make my kids shirts for their trip." idea. So, um, thanks everyone? For all the inspiration to take on dozens of pre-trip projects.




Love the shirts!!  And the stitching looks darn near perfect to me!  I know what you mean by spiraling out of control, I started with just the idea of a few pillowcase dresses for one kid...then came the shorts..the appliques...the bags..and the acquisition of multiple sewing machines


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

TinkNH said:


> I finished DDs snow white dress.  I went with CarlaCs peasant dress pattern, and made it a size larger than she measured just to make sure the seams wouldnt bother her and we got this:




Your snow white dress turned out beautiful!  Your little one looks tickled pink to wear it too.    Are CarlaC's patterns the ones you can get on Ebay?



PurpleEars said:


> It's been a while since I posted here - unfortunately life gets in the way of sewing and being here to admire other people's work! The last 6 weeks had been a whirlwind of activities! Life should settle down for a bit now (that is, until our August trip!) and I should be able to contribute to this thread once again. I am looking forward to spending some time in front of my sewing machine again.



Glad you are back!!  



goteamwood said:


> I took a break from making bowling shirts _(I am in the midst of making more, 6 at a time, 3 of each for each kid for my boys' birthday trip.)_ to try out something different. Last year I made them 2nd Birthday shirts for the circus, which were much more simple than this. (a circle of circus fabric, a number 2, a simple zigzag around the whole thing.)      ...



The shirts turned out SO SO SO cute!!!  I did something like that for my one year old's birthday.  She just turned one in May and naturally, being that our first Disney trip is in just a few months we are totally Disney obsessed so she had a Minnie Party.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> I'm back. We got back yesterday and had a great time but I think I may actually be "Disneyed" out for a while.  Though we still have our mini trip planned over Columbus Day weekend.
> 
> I think our future trips we will go back to April vacation. Between the BTGs  and the heat I can't take it anymore. They actually closed MK on the 4th.
> 
> I will post pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi... Not sure if you found the design yet but it is one of Heathers.


WElcome back!  What on earth does btg stand for?  Big tour groups????



PurpleEars said:


> It's been a while since I posted here - unfortunately life gets in the way of sewing and being here to admire other people's work! The last 6 weeks had been a whirlwind of activities! Life should settle down for a bit now (that is, until our August trip!) and I should be able to contribute to this thread once again. I am looking forward to spending some time in front of my sewing machine again.


Good to see you again!  I haven't sewn much at all in the past couple of weeks.  I'm too broke to do BGs right now and started two things for dd but while both are from my fabric stash, I need some supplies that require purchasing so they are on hold 



goteamwood said:


> I took a break from making bowling shirts _(I am in the midst of making more, 6 at a time, 3 of each for each kid for my boys' birthday trip.)_ to try out something different. Last year I made them 2nd Birthday shirts for the circus, which were much more simple than this. (a circle of circus fabric, a number 2, a simple zigzag around the whole thing.)
> 
> I think these turned out well, considering it really was a first stab at it, just don't look to closely around some of the curves. Might have been worthwhile to start with a project that wasn't so curvy! I used felt for the ears which I think makes the whole thing.
> 
> We are going to WDW the last week of October for their birthday which is the 1st weekend of November. Among the MANY birthday celebration activities, we have breakfast with Mickey and friends at Chef Mickey the morning before we leave. That will be their biggest birthday celebration with the biggest cheese. (And cake. For breakfast. What 3 year olds wouldn't love that???) I think these will be perfect for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the sweatshop (literally, when will this heat break???) to finish the last of the bowling shirts. 12 sleeves is all that is left. Then onto Halloween MNSSHP shirts for the 8 of us in our party. This has quickly spiraled out of control, this little "I'll make my kids shirts for their trip." idea. So, um, thanks everyone? For all the inspiration to take on dozens of pre-trip projects.


Those are stinkin' cute!!!!  And your satin stitch looks fabulous.  I also love the button star!    Super duper job!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Your snow white dress turned out beautiful!  Your little one looks tickled pink to wear it too.    Are CarlaC's patterns the ones you can get on Ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are back!!
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts turned out SO SO SO cute!!!  I did something like that for my one year old's birthday.  She just turned one in May and naturally, being that our first Disney trip is in just a few months we are totally Disney obsessed so she had a Minnie Party.


Carla's patterns are on YouCanMakeThis.com -- I think some are under her name and newer ones are under SisBoom.


----------



## blessedmom4

PurpleEars said:


> It's been a while since I posted here - unfortunately life gets in the way of sewing and being here to admire other people's work! The last 6 weeks had been a whirlwind of activities! Life should settle down for a bit now (that is, until our August trip!) and I should be able to contribute to this thread once again. I am looking forward to spending some time in front of my sewing machine again.


*So HAPPY You are back!!! Looking forward to seeing some of your creations! *


goteamwood said:


> [
> Now back to the sweatshop (literally, when will this heat break???) to finish the last of the bowling shirts. 12 sleeves is all that is left. Then onto Halloween MNSSHP shirts for the 8 of us in our party. This has quickly spiraled out of control, this little "I'll make my kids shirts for their trip." idea. So, um, thanks everyone? For all the inspiration to take on dozens of pre-trip projects.


*ADORABLE!!! I have LOVED your bowling shirts as well!*


miprender said:


> I'm back. We got back yesterday and had a great time but I think I may actually be "Disneyed" out for a while.  Though we still have our mini trip planned over Columbus Day weekend.
> *Glad your back but I can't BELIEVE you are Disneyed out...we shall see how you feel after you recuperate!  I can't WAIT to see pics!! *
> I think our future trips we will go back to April vacation. Between the BTGs  and the heat I can't take it anymore. They actually closed MK on the 4th.
> *I believe that! *
> I will post pictures soon.





VBAndrea said:


> WElcome back!  What on earth does btg stand for?  Big tour groups????



*Brazilian Tour Groups, I think...some are very obnoxious and RUDE! Especially to W/C's....*


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

The Rapunzel dress is complete!  I'm so happy with it!!!

This is Simplicity pattern number 2065 for anyone who didn't catch the last time I posted this in progress.  I made it in size 7 for my six year old who is usually pretty true to size for her age...and it is a teensy bit snug...let's hope and pray she doesn't grow much in the next two months!    The only changes I made to the pattern is that I omitted the underskirt and ruffle.  Other than that I pretty much followed the pattern to a T.


----------



## blessedmom4

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> The Rapunzel dress is complete!  I'm so happy with it!!!
> 
> This is Simplicity pattern number 2065 for anyone who didn't catch the last time I posted this in progress.  I made it in size 7 for my six year old who is usually pretty true to size for her age...and it is a teensy bit snug...let's hope and pray she doesn't grow much in the next two months!    The only changes I made to the pattern is that I omitted the underskirt and ruffle.  Other than that I pretty much followed the pattern to a T.


*Stunning!!! I LOVE the colors and the headpiece is very pretty. My Rapunzel's (Lisa) hair is that long.
*


----------



## goteamwood

pumpkinpatchquilter said:
			
		

> The Rapunzel dress is complete!  I'm so happy with it!!!
> 
> This is Simplicity pattern number 2065 for anyone who didn't catch the last time I posted this in progress.  I made it in size 7 for my six year old who is usually pretty true to size for her age...and it is a teensy bit snug...let's hope and pray she doesn't grow much in the next two months!    The only changes I made to the pattern is that I omitted the underskirt and ruffle.  Other than that I pretty much followed the pattern to a T.



That is beautiful. Well done! Love the trim detail. I'm sure your princess will love it.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

blessedmom4 said:


> *Stunning!!! I LOVE the colors and the headpiece is very pretty. My Rapunzel's (Lisa) hair is that long.
> *



Thank you!  The only thing I wish I had done differently is I wish I had used more of a reddish purple overskirt like Rapunzel's in the movie.  Other than that I think it's SO cute.  The headpiece is a little cheesey but she likes it...and it looks SO STINKIN' cute on!  LOL*

...and THAT IS SOME LONG HAIR!!!!



goteamwood said:


> That is beautiful. Well done! Love the trim detail. I'm sure your princess will love it.




Thank you!  She loves it - and I'm so happy to watch her swish and twirl in it!


----------



## pyrxtc

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> The Rapunzel dress is complete!  I'm so happy with it!!!



The dress came out gorgeous !! Can't wait to make it myself !


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

pyrxtc said:


> The dress came out gorgeous !! Can't wait to make it myself !



Thank you!  Can't wait to see how yours turns out!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> WElcome back!  What on earth does btg stand for?  Big tour groups????



 BIG = Brazilian  Just too many of them in July.



blessedmom4 said:


> *So HAPPY You are back!!! Looking forward to seeing some of your creations! *
> 
> [/B]
> 
> 
> *Brazilian Tour Groups, I think...some are very obnoxious and RUDE! Especially to W/C's....*



 I can't even say anyone of them were rude, but just too many of them all at once. It gets overwhelming when seeing a 100 people all wearing the same color shirt coming at you  maybe if they had some Appliqued Mickey Heads it wouldn't be so bad


----------



## VBAndrea

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> The Rapunzel dress is complete!  I'm so happy with it!!!
> 
> This is Simplicity pattern number 2065 for anyone who didn't catch the last time I posted this in progress.  I made it in size 7 for my six year old who is usually pretty true to size for her age...and it is a teensy bit snug...let's hope and pray she doesn't grow much in the next two months!    The only changes I made to the pattern is that I omitted the underskirt and ruffle.  Other than that I pretty much followed the pattern to a T.


Stunning!  I hope it still fits comfortably -- I've heard commercial patterns are often off on size.  After all that hard work I'd be mad!



miprender said:


> BIG = Brazilian  Just too many of them in July.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even say anyone of them were rude, but just too many of them all at once. It gets overwhelming when seeing a 100 people all wearing the same color shirt coming at you  maybe if they had some Appliqued Mickey Heads it wouldn't be so bad


Gotcha!  Perhaps you should have embroidered them all some shirts


----------



## Charmaine

Hello all! It's been so loooong since I've been on here!!  I've missed it and sewing!  Everything looks amazing!  I'm going to lurk for a while and hopefully get some inspiration to sew again!  (it's been over a year).


----------



## TxDisFanatic

I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works! 






[/IMG]


----------



## cogero

your Izzy dress is lovely. I really like your fabric choices.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

VBAndrea said:


> Stunning!  I hope it still fits comfortably -- I've heard commercial patterns are often off on size.  After all that hard work I'd be mad!



Yeah I hope so too!  Worst case scenario I'll have to let it out a little at the side seams...but I really hope I don't have to!  



TxDisFanatic said:


> I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



ADORABLE!!!  I really love your fabric choices as well - so cute!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Gotcha!  Perhaps you should have embroidered them all some shirts







TxDisFanatic said:


> I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great job on the dress. We got to meet Jake outside at the Meet & Greet area at DHS and my son loved it. I just wish more of the Neverland Pirates came out.


----------



## goteamwood

TxDisFanatic said:
			
		

> I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works!
> 
> [/IMG]



That dress is so adorable. My boys love Jake, we watch a lot in our house.  Great fabric choices!


----------



## TinkNH

TxDisFanatic said:


> I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Super cute!!!!  I love the fabric too..esp that turquoise floral


QUESTION I did some applique yesterday and when I was looking at it later in some spots the stitching caused the fabric in the applique part to almost tear away...like the stabilizer...as if it made it perforated enough to just tear away.  Any idea what I could have done wrong?  Are you supposed to use a special needle?


----------



## Fruto76

Hello everyone... 
My attempt at keeping up was thwarted by a very quick trip to Memphis to visit MIL while DH is home. He only had a few days off during the holiday so we took the trip with the kids. she is not in the best of health so it was important to make sure we got up there while we had the chance. Whew..memphis is HOT!,, it was still 100 degrees outsi at 10 pm on the 4th. Funny to think Florida was cooler in the midst of summer! I am back now and hoping to really stay caught up this time! 

Teresa, I am sorry to hear about Rosemary. I will keep your family in my prayers as you go through the next few weeks. 

Everything posted over the last week is beautiful. Love all the vintage machines and the excitement everyone shares about them.


----------



## Amyhoff

Hi ladies!!

I am looking for a simple sundress to make and was wondering if you had some recommendations?  I have the portrait peasant, but was thinking the simply sweet might work.  Any other suggestions for easy to follow, quick to sew patterns?  I have a ton of sewing to do for our trip and just opening up a few of my Simplicity patterns gave me a headache.


----------



## Ashmanarion

I've watched these threads off an on for a while and always admired how awesome the clothes are and how hard everyone works. My wife and I (yes, I'm a guy), are interested in learning how to sew/knit/crochet. I'd like to be able to sew simple things and maybe some dresses for my 15mo DD. My wife has shown interest in crocheting. 

For a guy who can't sew a button, can someone point me to the steps where I could sew a pillowcase dress for my little girl? I know that's a ton to ask but they seem somewhat simple and I need about the simplest goal to work towards. Any and all help is extremely appreciated. 

I think I'm breaking a DIS Dads rule for being here, time to scoot off.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

Ashmanarion said:


> I've watched these threads off an on for a while and always admired how awesome the clothes are and how hard everyone works. My wife and I (yes, I'm a guy), are interested in learning how to sew/knit/crochet. I'd like to be able to sew simple things and maybe some dresses for my 15mo DD. My wife has shown interest in crocheting.
> 
> For a guy who can't sew a button, can someone point me to the steps where I could sew a pillowcase dress for my little girl? I know that's a ton to ask but they seem somewhat simple and I need about the simplest goal to work towards. Any and all help is extremely appreciated.
> 
> I think I'm breaking a DIS Dads rule for being here, time to scoot off.



Here is a really easy one to understand with great photos. 
http://sewlikemymom.com/easiest-pillowcase-dress-ever/


----------



## Ashmanarion

That's a great tutorial Itsy Bitsy!  I'm afraid I need to start at the basics though. I don't have any sewing materials and need to learn how to sew. I know there are plenty of sites and videos out there but I was hoping there would be some information people would know here to help.


----------



## MaryPoppins1964

Ashmanarion said:


> That's a great tutorial Itsy Bitsy!  I'm afraid I need to start at the basics though. I don't have any sewing materials and need to learn how to sew. I know there are plenty of sites and videos out there but I was hoping there would be some information people would know here to help.



Try this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Sew-Beginners-Sewing-Guide/dp/0931071542

I purchased this for my niece when she was learning to sew, and now my dd10 is using it.  

The site http://www.sewing.org/html/guidelines.html might be helpful also.  Good Luck, you will love learning to sew! Please feel free to ask any questions!  I was always told the only silly question is the one never asked!


----------



## VBAndrea

TxDisFanatic said:


> I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Adorable and I'm another one that has to say I really like your fabric choices 



TinkNH said:


> Super cute!!!!  I love the fabric too..esp that turquoise floral
> 
> 
> QUESTION I did some applique yesterday and when I was looking at it later in some spots the stitching caused the fabric in the applique part to almost tear away...like the stabilizer...as if it made it perforated enough to just tear away.  Any idea what I could have done wrong?  Are you supposed to use a special needle?


If you're appliqueing on knit use a ballpoint needle -- if you are appliqueing on cotton use a sharp point.  Once in a while a crappy fabric will cause problems to  -- for me softer cottons work the best.  Using something stiffer seems to cause a little pull away.



Fruto76 said:


> Hello everyone...
> My attempt at keeping up was thwarted by a very quick trip to Memphis to visit MIL while DH is home. He only had a few days off during the holiday so we took the trip with the kids. she is not in the best of health so it was important to make sure we got up there while we had the chance. Whew..memphis is HOT!,, it was still 100 degrees outsi at 10 pm on the 4th. Funny to think Florida was cooler in the midst of summer! I am back now and hoping to really stay caught up this time!
> 
> Teresa, I am sorry to hear about Rosemary. I will keep your family in my prayers as you go through the next few weeks.
> 
> Everything posted over the last week is beautiful. Love all the vintage machines and the excitement everyone shares about them.


Memphis is indeed hot!  I live there for four years when I was in grad school.  I'm glad your dh was home for a bit 



Amyhoff said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I am looking for a simple sundress to make and was wondering if you had some recommendations?  I have the portrait peasant, but was thinking the simply sweet might work.  Any other suggestions for easy to follow, quick to sew patterns?  I have a ton of sewing to do for our trip and just opening up a few of my Simplicity patterns gave me a headache.


The SS is great and the halter style is fantastic for summer.



Ashmanarion said:


> I've watched these threads off an on for a while and always admired how awesome the clothes are and how hard everyone works. My wife and I (yes, I'm a guy), are interested in learning how to sew/knit/crochet. I'd like to be able to sew simple things and maybe some dresses for my 15mo DD. My wife has shown interest in crocheting.
> 
> For a guy who can't sew a button, can someone point me to the steps where I could sew a pillowcase dress for my little girl? I know that's a ton to ask but they seem somewhat simple and I need about the simplest goal to work towards. Any and all help is extremely appreciated.
> 
> I think I'm breaking a DIS Dads rule for being here, time to scoot off.


There are a bunch of bookmarks on page 1.  I also recommend looking for ideas and sewing tips on pinterest, or getting some books from the library to get you started.  Just practice on some scrap fabric and you'll get comfortable in no time.


----------



## TinkNH

Ashmanarion said:


> I've watched these threads off an on for a while and always admired how awesome the clothes are and how hard everyone works. My wife and I (yes, I'm a guy), are interested in learning how to sew/knit/crochet. I'd like to be able to sew simple things and maybe some dresses for my 15mo DD. My wife has shown interest in crocheting.
> 
> For a guy who can't sew a button, can someone point me to the steps where I could sew a pillowcase dress for my little girl? I know that's a ton to ask but they seem somewhat simple and I need about the simplest goal to work towards. Any and all help is extremely appreciated.
> 
> I think I'm breaking a DIS Dads rule for being here, time to scoot off.


   Hi!  I am also new to sewing and pillowcase type dresses are where I started...I used one of my 4yos dresses as a guide and sort of drafted a pattern myself but here are a couple of free tutorials that may help: 
http://sewlikemymom.com/easiest-pillowcase-dress-ever/
http://www.themotherhuddle.com/tutorial-front-or-back-tie-pillowcase-dress/

I think its awesome that a dad wants to sew...I plan to teach my son the basics when he is old enough...I regret not learning sooner myself!


----------



## TinkNH

VBAndrea said:


> If you're appliqueing on knit use a ballpoint needle -- if you are appliqueing on cotton use a sharp point.  Once in a while a crappy fabric will cause problems to  -- for me softer cottons work the best.  Using something stiffer seems to cause a little pull away.



thanks andrea...it was only one fabric that really did it, so maybe it is a quality issue.  of course it has to be the red, which i already cut out for mickey as well ...looks like a trip to the fabric store for me dont tell DH


----------



## GrammytoMany

I have finally caught up reading through the last 30 pages!  Too many beautiful projects to quote...everything is so cute!!!!  New sewer...just practice, practice and practice and have fun at the same time.


----------



## GlassSlippers

So, I went to Jo Ann yesterday before work and while I was having my tear-away stabilizer cut I asked the Nice Lady what they did with empty bolts. She said they toss them in the recycling bin and asked if I wanted some! She said if I need more in the future I should come back in the afternoons, the later the better, because they take the empty bolts out at the end of the day. First thing in the morning they won't have any built up yet. I plan on cutting them in half so they'll fit on my shelves. Rather a neat and economical solution to my problem, is it not?

Better go. Our new doggy, Oliver is looking longingly at me. I think he wants a walk.

Type atcha later!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## dianemom2

Hi Everybody,  Well our vacation didn't go anything like we expected and it seemed like we had a dark cloud over us the entire time we were away.  We reached Florida only to have Tropical Storm Debby get there at the same time.  The first 4 days it rained 24 hours a day and everything was flooded.  Then we left for the Keys only to have a flat tire on the way down there.  We missed our first day in the Keys.  Then DH broke his foot and spent the rest of the time in the Keys in the hotel and didn't get do anything with us.  I cancelled the snorkeling and fishing trips we had planned because I wasn't comfortable taking the kids out alone.  Finally we went back to  Sarasota to stay with my in-laws for a few more days but my dad got extremely sick and I had to fly home early.  We weren't sure my dad was going to pull through but he looks like he is on the mend now.  They are still trying to decide if he will need some surgery.  If he does, he will be transferred to another hospital for that.  My husband drove home with the kids and they just arrived this afternoon.  I am glad to be home and l hope to get a little sewing done this week but we'll have to see how my Dad is doing.

I love everything that everybody posted but it is too much to comment on individually!  You all have been making some awesome stuff!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

GlassSlippers said:


> So, I went to Jo Ann yesterday before work and while I was having my tear-away stabilizer cut I asked the Nice Lady what they did with empty bolts. She said they toss them in the recycling bin and asked if I wanted some! She said if I need more in the future I should come back in the afternoons, the later the better, because they take the empty bolts out at the end of the day. First thing in the morning they won't have any built up yet. I plan on cutting them in half so they'll fit on my shelves. Rather a neat and economical solution to my problem, is it not?
> 
> Better go. Our new doggy, Oliver is looking longingly at me. I think he wants a walk.
> 
> Type atcha later!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I do this too!  If ever I buy the end of a bolt I am sure to ask to keep the cardboard bolt and sometimes if it's not busy I'll ask for what they have in the back.  They know me and my kids by name there - hahaha shop too much?  I know most of the ladies who work there, though they've gotten some new grumpies in the last few months so I usually ask the ladies who've been there a long time and don't mind my pestering.


----------



## nowellsl

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,  Well our vacation didn't go anything like we expected and it seemed like we had a dark cloud over us the entire time we were away.  We reached Florida only to have Tropical Storm Debby get there at the same time.  The first 4 days it rained 24 hours a day and everything was flooded.  Then we left for the Keys only to have a flat tire on the way down there.  We missed our first day in the Keys.  Then DH broke his foot and spent the rest of the time in the Keys in the hotel and didn't get do anything with us.  I cancelled the snorkeling and fishing trips we had planned because I wasn't comfortable taking the kids out alone.  Finally we went back to  Sarasota to stay with my in-laws for a few more days but my dad got extremely sick and I had to fly home early.  We weren't sure my dad was going to pull through but he looks like he is on the mend now.  They are still trying to decide if he will need some surgery.  If he does, he will be transferred to another hospital for that.  My husband drove home with the kids and they just arrived this afternoon.  I am glad to be home and l hope to get a little sewing done this week but we'll have to see how my Dad is doing.
> 
> I love everything that everybody posted but it is too much to comment on individually!  You all have been making some awesome stuff!




Oh my gosh, how awful!  I can't imagine having all that happen!  I hope your husband and your dad are on the mend now.  So sorry all that happened during your vacation, it must have been so disappointing


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,  Well our vacation didn't go anything like we expected and it seemed like we had a dark cloud over us the entire time we were away.  We reached Florida only to have Tropical Storm Debby get there at the same time.  The first 4 days it rained 24 hours a day and everything was flooded.  Then we left for the Keys only to have a flat tire on the way down there.  We missed our first day in the Keys.  Then DH broke his foot and spent the rest of the time in the Keys in the hotel and didn't get do anything with us.  I cancelled the snorkeling and fishing trips we had planned because I wasn't comfortable taking the kids out alone.  Finally we went back to  Sarasota to stay with my in-laws for a few more days but my dad got extremely sick and I had to fly home early.  We weren't sure my dad was going to pull through but he looks like he is on the mend now.  They are still trying to decide if he will need some surgery.  If he does, he will be transferred to another hospital for that.  My husband drove home with the kids and they just arrived this afternoon.  I am glad to be home and l hope to get a little sewing done this week but we'll have to see how my Dad is doing.
> 
> I love everything that everybody posted but it is too much to comment on individually!  You all have been making some awesome stuff!


  I'm so sorry for all the unforeseen events that plagued your vacation.  I hope your dh's foot heals rapidly and likewise wish nothing but the best for your Dad.


----------



## goteamwood

I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!




IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



IMG_0231 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



IMG_0225 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



IMG_0222 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



IMG_0057 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



IMG_0007 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



IMG_0219 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



IMG_0196 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr

Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0231 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0225 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0222 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0057 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0007 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0219 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0196 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.



Those are tooooooo cute!!!!  I  the pirate shirts!

~Jennifer


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!



Those shirts all came out great. I can't wait for my new machine so I can finish the two I made.


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/7530971016/
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.




Those all came out great!!!  I especially love the way you did the cars ones!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Ashmanarion said:


> That's a great tutorial Itsy Bitsy!  I'm afraid I need to start at the basics though. I don't have any sewing materials and need to learn how to sew. I know there are plenty of sites and videos out there but I was hoping there would be some information people would know here to help.



I was at Half Priced Books this evening and just picked up a book called _The Complete Photo Guide to Sewing_ put out by Singer.  I paid about $12 for it.  For an inexpensive book that gives you TONS of information...it's totally worth it.  It starts with the basics from thread, needles, what scissors to use all the way to how to fit a pattern, sew darts, put in zippers - everything.  I have been sewing my whole life, but I do FAR more quilting than garment sewing.  Anyone who quilts can tell you that quilting is just a totally different world of sewing than garment sewing...it's like football and baseball...they both use a ball but that's about all they have in common!  This book was REALLY helpful to me.  It's a revised book that was published under another name so some of the garments shown aren't really in fashion...but it doesn't matter because it's not a project book but an extremely thorough reference book.  Just thought I'd share!!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Sorry to post a second time this evening - I think everyone else must be sleeping!  LOL*  My daughter has a friend sleeping over and they are still giggling in the other room...lol*

I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?

What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?


----------



## TinkNH

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Sorry to post a second time this evening - I think everyone else must be sleeping!  LOL*  My daughter has a friend sleeping over and they are still giggling in the other room...lol*
> 
> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?



As soon as I saw the pic I thought Ariel before reading.  I would go with the aqua/teal color tail...her tail is not plain green.  I just got some fat quarters with appliqué in mind and picked up a color similar to yours for Ariel's tail.  As well as a purple and reddish orange  I think your fabric choices will be spot on!


----------



## queenvickitoria

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Sorry to post a second time this evening - I think everyone else must be sleeping!  LOL*  My daughter has a friend sleeping over and they are still giggling in the other room...lol*
> 
> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?




I would totally go for the aqua.  That's the color of her tail in the movie!  (plus you already have that fabric )


----------



## Sandi S

goteamwood said:


> I took a break from making bowling shirts _(I am in the midst of making more, 6 at a time, 3 of each for each kid for my boys' birthday trip.)_ to try out something different. Last year I made them 2nd Birthday shirts for the circus, which were much more simple than this. (a circle of circus fabric, a number 2, a simple zigzag around the whole thing.)
> 
> I think these turned out well, considering it really was a first stab at it, just don't look to closely around some of the curves. Might have been worthwhile to start with a project that wasn't so curvy! I used felt for the ears which I think makes the whole thing.
> 
> We are going to WDW the last week of October for their birthday which is the 1st weekend of November. Among the MANY birthday celebration activities, we have breakfast with Mickey and friends at Chef Mickey the morning before we leave. That will be their biggest birthday celebration with the biggest cheese. (And cake. For breakfast. What 3 year olds wouldn't love that???) I think these will be perfect for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the sweatshop (literally, when will this heat break???) to finish the last of the bowling shirts. 12 sleeves is all that is left. Then onto Halloween MNSSHP shirts for the 8 of us in our party. This has quickly spiraled out of control, this little "I'll make my kids shirts for their trip." idea. So, um, thanks everyone? For all the inspiration to take on dozens of pre-trip projects.



Those turned out wonderful! Your little guys will be a big hit!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> The Rapunzel dress is complete!  I'm so happy with it!!!
> 
> This is Simplicity pattern number 2065 for anyone who didn't catch the last time I posted this in progress.  I made it in size 7 for my six year old who is usually pretty true to size for her age...and it is a teensy bit snug...let's hope and pray she doesn't grow much in the next two months!    The only changes I made to the pattern is that I omitted the underskirt and ruffle.  Other than that I pretty much followed the pattern to a T.



I made this dress for DD's Halloween costume last year - pain to make, but isn't it adorable when done? Yours turned out pretty.



Ashmanarion said:


> I've watched these threads off an on for a while and always admired how awesome the clothes are and how hard everyone works. My wife and I (yes, I'm a guy), are interested in learning how to sew/knit/crochet. I'd like to be able to sew simple things and maybe some dresses for my 15mo DD. My wife has shown interest in crocheting.
> 
> For a guy who can't sew a button, can someone point me to the steps where I could sew a pillowcase dress for my little girl? I know that's a ton to ask but they seem somewhat simple and I need about the simplest goal to work towards. Any and all help is extremely appreciated.
> 
> I think I'm breaking a DIS Dads rule for being here, time to scoot off.



Welcome! I have been teaching my two older sons to sew. Simplicity has some Learn to Sew patterns that have very specific directions including how to read the pattern itself. Pattern Review (sewing.patternreview.com) is a good wensite with lots of information and forums including one for beginners and another for men who sew. Good luck!



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,  Well our vacation didn't go anything like we expected and it seemed like we had a dark cloud over us the entire time we were away.  We reached Florida only to have Tropical Storm Debby get there at the same time.  The first 4 days it rained 24 hours a day and everything was flooded.  Then we left for the Keys only to have a flat tire on the way down there.  We missed our first day in the Keys.  Then DH broke his foot and spent the rest of the time in the Keys in the hotel and didn't get do anything with us.  I cancelled the snorkeling and fishing trips we had planned because I wasn't comfortable taking the kids out alone.  Finally we went back to  Sarasota to stay with my in-laws for a few more days but my dad got extremely sick and I had to fly home early.  We weren't sure my dad was going to pull through but he looks like he is on the mend now.  They are still trying to decide if he will need some surgery.  If he does, he will be transferred to another hospital for that.  My husband drove home with the kids and they just arrived this afternoon.  I am glad to be home and l hope to get a little sewing done this week but we'll have to see how my Dad is doing.
> 
> I love everything that everybody posted but it is too much to comment on individually!  You all have been making some awesome stuff!



Oh man, that stinks! I hope your dad and DH are both doing better.



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0231 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0225 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0222 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0057 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0007 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0219 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0196 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.



really cute!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Sorry to post a second time this evening - I think everyone else must be sleeping!  LOL*  My daughter has a friend sleeping over and they are still giggling in the other room...lol*
> 
> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?



I like the fabric you have here!

I just got back from a trip to PA, and my travel documents for Disney arrived - yay! 25 days til we leave and my ideas about sewing a few things for the trip have gone berserk, but at least I will have plenty to pass the time over the next few weeks.


----------



## goteamwood

pumpkinpatchquilter said:
			
		

> Sorry to post a second time this evening - I think everyone else must be sleeping!  LOL*  My daughter has a friend sleeping over and they are still giggling in the other room...lol*
> 
> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?



I echo everyone else. I think these are PERFECT Ariel colors.


----------



## goteamwood

Quick question: Does anyone know where I could find a pattern or tutorial to make Goofy's hat? One of my boys is obsessed with making everything green in our house into Goofy's hat. I thought I'd try to make him a real goofy hat.


----------



## MaryPoppins1964

goteamwood said:


> Quick question: Does anyone know where I could find a pattern or tutorial to make Goofy's hat? One of my boys is obsessed with making everything green in our house into Goofy's hat. I thought I'd try to make him a real goofy hat.



Disney Family Magazine has a pattern for a party hat, you might be able to use this as a guide to make your own pattern!  Good Luck

family.go.com/crafts/article-852412-goofy-party-hat-t/


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

TinkNH said:


> As soon as I saw the pic I thought Ariel before reading.  I would go with the aqua/teal color tail...her tail is not plain green.  I just got some fat quarters with appliqué in mind and picked up a color similar to yours for Ariel's tail.  As well as a purple and reddish orange  I think your fabric choices will be spot on!





queenvickitoria said:


> I would totally go for the aqua.  That's the color of her tail in the movie!  (plus you already have that fabric )



Thank you both!  That makes me feel better.  I am surprised I couldn't find more Ariel costumes online...



Sandi S said:


> I made this dress for DD's Halloween costume last year - pain to make, but isn't it adorable when done? Yours turned out pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fabric you have here!



Thank you!!  I think I'm gonig to stick with the colors I have then...do you have a picture or link to the dress you made from this pattern???  I would love to see!  I kind of regret not using a darker purple organza...all the costumes I see in the store have dark purple.  But I did go online and look up Rapunzel at Disney World and she has a light purple dress like this one.  I think I'm going to add more flowers to the head piece too...


----------



## SallyfromDE

GlassSlippers said:


> So, I went to Jo Ann yesterday before work and while I was having my tear-away stabilizer cut I asked the Nice Lady what they did with empty bolts. She said they toss them in the recycling bin and asked if I wanted some! She said if I need more in the future I should come back in the afternoons, the later the better, because they take the empty bolts out at the end of the day. First thing in the morning they won't have any built up yet. I plan on cutting them in half so they'll fit on my shelves. Rather a neat and economical solution to my problem, is it not?
> 
> Better go. Our new doggy, Oliver is looking longingly at me. I think he wants a walk.
> 
> Type atcha later!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I think it might matter how long you expect the fabric to be on the cardboard. It has acetone in it and it will change the color of the fabrics. That why the comic boards came about. If it's going to be short term it probably wouldn't matter. 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Sorry to post a second time this evening - I think everyone else must be sleeping!  LOL*  My daughter has a friend sleeping over and they are still giggling in the other room...lol*
> 
> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?



I think of green for ariel. BUT I think the color combos you have look great and I thought Ariel when I saw it.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,  Well our vacation didn't go anything like we expected and it seemed like we had a dark cloud over us the entire time we were away.  We reached Florida only to have Tropical Storm Debby get there at the same time.  The first 4 days it rained 24 hours a day and everything was flooded.  Then we left for the Keys only to have a flat tire on the way down there.  We missed our first day in the Keys.  Then DH broke his foot and spent the rest of the time in the Keys in the hotel and didn't get do anything with us.  I cancelled the snorkeling and fishing trips we had planned because I wasn't comfortable taking the kids out alone.  Finally we went back to  Sarasota to stay with my in-laws for a few more days but my dad got extremely sick and I had to fly home early.  We weren't sure my dad was going to pull through but he looks like he is on the mend now.  They are still trying to decide if he will need some surgery.  If he does, he will be transferred to another hospital for that.  My husband drove home with the kids and they just arrived this afternoon.  I am glad to be home and l hope to get a little sewing done this week but we'll have to see how my Dad is doing.
> 
> I love everything that everybody posted but it is too much to comment on individually!  You all have been making some awesome stuff!




I am happy to hear  your Dad is doing better. So sorry your vacation was so problematic. I hope your DH is feeling better too.



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.



Awesome shirts


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


> Oh my gosh, how awful!  I can't imagine having all that happen!  I hope your husband and your dad are on the mend now.  So sorry all that happened during your vacation, it must have been so disappointing





VBAndrea said:


> I'm so sorry for all the unforeseen events that plagued your vacation.  I hope your dh's foot heals rapidly and likewise wish nothing but the best for your Dad.





Sandi S said:


> Oh man, that stinks! I hope your dad and DH are both doing better.





cogero said:


> I am happy to hear  your Dad is doing better. So sorry your vacation was so problematic. I hope your DH is feeling better too.


Thanks everybody!  This was not our best vacation ever!  My dad seems to be improving but time will tell.  He seems to be recovering from the pneumonia but there are still other issues remaining.



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


Love all the shirts you made for your little guys.  They are going to be so cute at Disney!


I missed picking up the quote with the Ariel fabrics.  I love the colors and I agree with everybody else that they look just right.


----------



## Samar

Ashmanarion said:


> That's a great tutorial Itsy Bitsy!  I'm afraid I need to start at the basics though. I don't have any sewing materials and need to learn how to sew. I know there are plenty of sites and videos out there but I was hoping there would be some information people would know here to help.




I know it sounds silly but buy some children's sewing books online to start with. 

I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-School-Projects-Kids-Will/dp/1603425780

Perfect for a beginner with lots of really easy patterns to follow  I also bought the Brother Project Runway sewing machine from Wal Mart. After reading the manual, it is pretty easy to operate. 

I am still a newbie but I have become a little more confident to experiment here and there


----------



## VBAndrea

goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0231 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0225 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0222 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0057 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0007 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0219 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0196 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.


Fabulous!  The cars is one of my favorites (it reminds me a bit of a shirt I did for ds) and I love the patchwork Mickey one too!  Fabulous buttons on the Cars shirt -- I tried finding those for my shirt and couldn't find any that weren't outrageously priced.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Sorry to post a second time this evening - I think everyone else must be sleeping!  LOL*  My daughter has a friend sleeping over and they are still giggling in the other room...lol*
> 
> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?


I think that looks perfect -- like others, it screamed Ariel before I even read your question.


----------



## pyrxtc

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?



I thought Ariel as soon as I saw it. Perfect to me.


----------



## McDuck

I have got to get better about grabbing quotes.  I've been checking from my iPhone app lately and haven't figured out how to multiquote, or even if you can.  But, I've been admiring everything and love the finished Simplicity Rapunzel and the bowling shirts, especially the pirate ones.  I hope I haven't missed any other completed projects by mention, but know that I looked at and loved all!!!!

Just got home a little bit ago from Hobby Lobby, and thought I'd mention that the McCall's patterns are 99 cents this week!!!!

I got the princess apron-style pattern that was posted earlier (thought it would be great for Dress Up for my DD), a Renaissance costume pattern I'm going to use to make a Merida costume for DD for Halloween, and a few other patterns.

Sewing-wise, I'm plugging away at Western costumes for an indie movie my brother is making this fall.  I'm also plotting and planning out a Princess and the Frog outfit I plan on auctioning off to raise money for Team Gleason.

I'm going to try to do much better at keeping up!!!!! (I know, I say that all the time!  LOL)


----------



## tricia

TxDisFanatic said:


> I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



So cute.



Ashmanarion said:


> I've watched these threads off an on for a while and always admired how awesome the clothes are and how hard everyone works. My wife and I (yes, I'm a guy), are interested in learning how to sew/knit/crochet. I'd like to be able to sew simple things and maybe some dresses for my 15mo DD. My wife has shown interest in crocheting.
> 
> For a guy who can't sew a button, can someone point me to the steps where I could sew a pillowcase dress for my little girl? I know that's a ton to ask but they seem somewhat simple and I need about the simplest goal to work towards. Any and all help is extremely appreciated.
> 
> I think I'm breaking a DIS Dads rule for being here, time to scoot off.



I would buy one of CarlaC's patterns from www.youcanmakethis.com  They are like a pattern and a lesson all in one.  The easy Fits, Portrait Peasant and Simply Sweet are all really easy.




Amyhoff said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I am looking for a simple sundress to make and was wondering if you had some recommendations?  I have the portrait peasant, but was thinking the simply sweet might work.  Any other suggestions for easy to follow, quick to sew patterns?  I have a ton of sewing to do for our trip and just opening up a few of my Simplicity patterns gave me a headache.



Simply sweet sounds like exactly what you need.




goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!



Those are awesome.



goteamwood said:


> Quick question: Does anyone know where I could find a pattern or tutorial to make Goofy's hat? One of my boys is obsessed with making everything green in our house into Goofy's hat. I thought I'd try to make him a real goofy hat.



I had a tutorial for a Cat in the Hat hat at one point.  Let me see if I can find it.  Found it already.  I know it's not Goofy, but it could give you a start I'm sure.  http://www.craftelf.com/Craft_elf_sewing_felt_top_hat_sewing_instructions.htm


----------



## Darragh

Hi all

I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Whew I've got some catching up to do!



McDuck said:


> Sewing-wise, I'm plugging away at Western costumes for an indie movie my brother is making this fall.  I'm also plotting and planning out a Princess and the Frog outfit I plan on auctioning off to raise money for Team Gleason.
> 
> I'm going to try to do much better at keeping up!!!!! (I know, I say that all the time!  LOL)



Can't wait to see the finished thing! I think that's a great idea to sew something up and auction it off for fundraising.



Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.



That is super cute!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> The Rapunzel dress is complete!  I'm so happy with it!!!
> 
> This is Simplicity pattern number 2065 for anyone who didn't catch the last time I posted this in progress.  I made it in size 7 for my six year old who is usually pretty true to size for her age...and it is a teensy bit snug...let's hope and pray she doesn't grow much in the next two months!    The only changes I made to the pattern is that I omitted the underskirt and ruffle.  Other than that I pretty much followed the pattern to a T.





pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?



Like everyone else said, I think the colors are just fine. AND the Rapunzel dress came out great! 



Sandi S said:


> Welcome! I have been teaching my two older sons to sew. Simplicity has some Learn to Sew patterns that have very specific directions including how to read the pattern itself. Pattern Review (sewing.patternreview.com) is a good wensite with lots of information and forums including one for beginners and another for men who sew. Good luck!
> 
> 
> I just got back from a trip to PA, and my travel documents for Disney arrived - yay! 25 days til we leave and my ideas about sewing a few things for the trip have gone berserk, but at least I will have plenty to pass the time over the next few weeks.



Thanks for the tip on the sewing patterns. JoAnn's is going to have those on sale this weekend so I think I will find one or two to pick up. 

HURRAY for being back and now I bet your machines are going to be SMOKING you'll be sewing so much.  My "to do" list is still WAY too long for my comfort level given the short amount of time we have until our trips!



Samar said:


> I know it sounds silly but buy some children's sewing books online to start with.
> 
> I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/Sewing-School-Projects-Kids-Will/dp/1603425780
> 
> Perfect for a beginner with lots of really easy patterns to follow  I also bought the Brother Project Runway sewing machine from Wal Mart. After reading the manual, it is pretty easy to operate.
> 
> I am still a newbie but I have become a little more confident to experiment here and there



Oh I'm glad to hear you liked that book. I just ordered it on Friday to start using with my girlies.



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,  Well our vacation didn't go anything like we expected and it seemed like we had a dark cloud over us the entire time we were away.  We reached Florida only to have Tropical Storm Debby get there at the same time.  The first 4 days it rained 24 hours a day and everything was flooded.  Then we left for the Keys only to have a flat tire on the way down there.  We missed our first day in the Keys.  Then DH broke his foot and spent the rest of the time in the Keys in the hotel and didn't get do anything with us.  I cancelled the snorkeling and fishing trips we had planned because I wasn't comfortable taking the kids out alone.  Finally we went back to  Sarasota to stay with my in-laws for a few more days but my dad got extremely sick and I had to fly home early.  We weren't sure my dad was going to pull through but he looks like he is on the mend now.  They are still trying to decide if he will need some surgery.  If he does, he will be transferred to another hospital for that.  My husband drove home with the kids and they just arrived this afternoon.  I am glad to be home and l hope to get a little sewing done this week but we'll have to see how my Dad is doing.
> 
> I love everything that everybody posted but it is too much to comment on individually!  You all have been making some awesome stuff!



Sheesh you guys need a mulligan!  Praying for your dad and your DH that his foot heals.



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



WOW those turned out amazing! I love how different all the shirts look. Great job!



TxDisFanatic said:


> I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh my gosh that dress is DARLING! I LOVE it! 



Amyhoff said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I am looking for a simple sundress to make and was wondering if you had some recommendations?  I have the portrait peasant, but was thinking the simply sweet might work.  Any other suggestions for easy to follow, quick to sew patterns?  I have a ton of sewing to do for our trip and just opening up a few of my Simplicity patterns gave me a headache.



I haven't sewn it up yet, but I bought this pattern when they had the $5 pattern sale at youcanmakethis and I know it will be SUPER easy to sew up because it's just two pattern pieces (one for the main dress and then for the ruffle).  AND  bonus is it's reversible so two dresses in one shot! 

http://youcanmakethis.com/products/author/MTAzOTM2MTA0NQ==/sunnydayfrock.htm



miprender said:


> I'm back. We got back yesterday and had a great time but I think I may actually be "Disneyed" out for a while.  Though we still have our mini trip planned over Columbus Day weekend.
> 
> I think our future trips we will go back to April vacation. Between the BTGs  and the heat I can't take it anymore. They actually closed MK on the 4th.
> 
> I will post pictures soon.



So glad you were able to have a good trip even with the rough start, heat, and big groups.  Can't wait to see pictures!




TinkNH said:


> I finished DDs snow white dress.  I went with CarlaCs peasant dress pattern, and made it a size larger than she measured just to make sure the seams wouldnt bother her and we got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was quite happy, wanted to wear it NOW   I think I may need to hide it so she does not ruin it before our trip...we have the princess dinner the first night and I plan on having her wear this
> 
> I was having tension issues with my mothers machine so I am glad this came out ok...and the machine my mother gave me has something wrong with it..the presser foot will not raise or lower and its a euro-pro which I cant seem to find much info on..and no good info   but DH is willing to have it serviced I am just irritated with myself cause I gave her my little brother machine which worked great...
> gonna go play with the tension on the bobbin in the other machine see if I can get it working better...I have t-shirts to applique and more dresses to make



The snow white dress is so cute! And doesn't your DD's smile just make it all so worth it! LOVE it!  Ugh, I'm so sorry that you are having issues with the machine. My gma gave me a Euro-Pro too, but it's my back up machine so it doesn't get much use and I don't really know that much about it. Hope servicing fixes it.



pyrxtc said:


> Alert.... foot on sale for 1 cent. $4.99 shipping. Still a great buy !
> 
> Brother SA120 Gathering Foot  by Brother
> 
> List Price:	$14.99
> Sale:	$0.01
> You Save:	$14.98 (100%)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA120-Gathering-Foot/dp/B002NR6QOM/ref=pd_sim_ac_1
> 
> 
> Also, do Brother and Singer take different needles ? Does it matter ? What about bobbins ??



Ah, you are such an enabler! I must admit, the night you posted this I ordered one. Thanks for the heads up about the deal!



I haven't touched my machine since last week. I did buy some fabric for an outfit I have in mind for DS.  But I've GOT to get busy in there because I'm quickly running out of time!

Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

Oh I remembered one more thing I've been meaning to ask about....

Andrea or anyone else: Do you happen to know how Amy (4monkeys) is doing?? I've been wondering how their trip went and thinking about her a lot lately.

Sunshine


----------



## phins_jazy

Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.



Love this!  Very cute.


----------



## goteamwood

Thanks everyone for the kind words about my shirts. I couldn't be happier with them. I think that my kids will be the best-dressed in WDW when we go. (Unless you are all there at the same time of course! Then we'll call it a draw.)
Of course I hope they won't end up in therapy someday because "My mom made us all these matching shirts and made us wear them at Disneyworld." 


tricia said:


> I had a tutorial for a Cat in the Hat hat at one point.  Let me see if I can find it.  Found it already.  I know it's not Goofy, but it could give you a start I'm sure.  http://www.craftelf.com/Craft_elf_sewing_felt_top_hat_sewing_instructions.htm



Thanks! I think the cat in the hat pattern could work. I am willing to give it a try. Considering my intended hat-wearer is 2 and not that discerning, I think it will be a hit. Yesterday he wore my camera bag around on his head saying that it was Goofy's hat:




IMG_0199 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh I remembered one more thing I've been meaning to ask about....
> 
> Andrea or anyone else: Do you happen to know how Amy (4monkeys) is doing?? I've been wondering how their trip went and thinking about her a lot lately.
> 
> Sunshine


She is back but I haven't gotten to talk to her.  She came back with Alli sick and her 5 y/o with a fever.  She spent her first week back at doctors and the hospital.  Alli got well enough though to go to camp and Amy and clan drove her there yesterday.  And now her 2y/0 spiked a fever   I honestly haven't heard anything about their trip!  I am hoping once everyone gets well we'll have a chance to get together.  I want to see her pictures!


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> Thanks! I think the cat in the hat pattern could work. I am willing to give it a try. Considering my intended hat-wearer is 2 and not that discerning, I think it will be a hit. Yesterday he wore my camera bag around on his head saying that it was Goofy's hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0199 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



 so cute!


----------



## miprender

TinkNH said:


> QUESTION I did some applique yesterday and when I was looking at it later in some spots the stitching caused the fabric in the applique part to almost tear away...like the stabilizer...as if it made it perforated enough to just tear away.  Any idea what I could have done wrong?  Are you supposed to use a special needle?



That has happened to me too. I usually put some Fray Block on it to keep it from pulling. Since I've been using ballpoint needles I don't notice it as much but it still does happen.



Ashmanarion said:


> I've watched these threads off an on for a while and always admired how awesome the clothes are and how hard everyone works. My wife and I (yes, I'm a guy), are interested in learning how to sew/knit/crochet. I'd like to be able to sew simple things and maybe some dresses for my 15mo DD. My wife has shown interest in crocheting.
> 
> For a guy who can't sew a button, can someone point me to the steps where I could sew a pillowcase dress for my little girl? I know that's a ton to ask but they seem somewhat simple and I need about the simplest goal to work towards. Any and all help is extremely appreciated.
> 
> I think I'm breaking a DIS Dads rule for being here, time to scoot off.



 to the group. 



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,  Well our vacation didn't go anything like we expected and it seemed like we had a dark cloud over us the entire time we were away.  We reached Florida only to have Tropical Storm Debby get there at the same time.  The first 4 days it rained 24 hours a day and everything was flooded.  Then we left for the Keys only to have a flat tire on the way down there.  We missed our first day in the Keys.  Then DH broke his foot and spent the rest of the time in the Keys in the hotel and didn't get do anything with us.  I cancelled the snorkeling and fishing trips we had planned because I wasn't comfortable taking the kids out alone.  Finally we went back to  Sarasota to stay with my in-laws for a few more days but my dad got extremely sick and I had to fly home early.  We weren't sure my dad was going to pull through but he looks like he is on the mend now.  They are still trying to decide if he will need some surgery.  If he does, he will be transferred to another hospital for that.  My husband drove home with the kids and they just arrived this afternoon.  I am glad to be home and l hope to get a little sewing done this week but we'll have to see how my Dad is doing.
> 
> I love everything that everybody posted but it is too much to comment on individually!  You all have been making some awesome stuff!



Sorry to hear about your trip. That rain from TS Deb was unbelievable.  But it sounds like you had it worst there than we did in Orlando. 



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0231 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0225 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0222 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0057 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0007 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0219 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.



Wow... great job on the bowling shirts. Someday I will muster the courage to try one.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?



 I immediately thought of Ariel too even before reading your whole post.



Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.



So adorable and I saw the pic of your GD wearing it. Just too cute.



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh I remembered one more thing I've been meaning to ask about....
> 
> Andrea or anyone else: Do you happen to know how Amy (4monkeys) is doing?? I've been wondering how their trip went and thinking about her a lot lately.
> 
> Sunshine



I was wondering how she made out too. I think I posted here  that I think I might have seen them at EPCOT the day of the horrible rain. But not sure.


----------



## Samar

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh I'm glad to hear you liked that book. I just ordered it on Friday to start using with my girlies.



You all will enjoy it! The instructions are really easy to follow


----------



## smile5sunshine

goteamwood said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words about my shirts. I couldn't be happier with them. I think that my kids will be the best-dressed in WDW when we go. (Unless you are all there at the same time of course! Then we'll call it a draw.)
> Of course I hope they won't end up in therapy someday because "My mom made us all these matching shirts and made us wear them at Disneyworld."
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think the cat in the hat pattern could work. I am willing to give it a try. Considering my intended hat-wearer is 2 and not that discerning, I think it will be a hit. Yesterday he wore my camera bag around on his head saying that it was Goofy's hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0199 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr




HA HA HA TOO CUTE!!!




VBAndrea said:


> She is back but I haven't gotten to talk to her.  She came back with Alli sick and her 5 y/o with a fever.  She spent her first week back at doctors and the hospital.  Alli got well enough though to go to camp and Amy and clan drove her there yesterday.  And now her 2y/0 spiked a fever   I honestly haven't heard anything about their trip!  I am hoping once everyone gets well we'll have a chance to get together.  I want to see her pictures!



Well, that certainly explains why she's been on my mind! I will be praying for them. Hey, wait a minute! If you haven't talked to her yet, then how do you know all this stuff? Does she have a PTR or blog somewhere that I've missed? (don't feel bad if you can't share, as I know some people have privacy concerns and don't want random strangers to know the details of their lives!)



miprender said:


> I was wondering how she made out too. I think I posted here  that I think I might have seen them at EPCOT the day of the horrible rain. But not sure.



I DO remember you posting that, now that you mention it.



Samar said:


> You all will enjoy it! The instructions are really easy to follow



Oh Goodie! When I was looking through the beginner sewing books geared for kids on Amazon, I had a lot of trouble deciding whether or not to pick that one. 

I'm so excited! My open toed foot came in today's mail! I can't wait until the kiddos head off to bed so I can PLAY! 

Sunshine


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

...but I'm all caught up on reading again!  I've been MIA for over a month now.  I think the last time I was here I was sewing for my WDW weekend.  I'm terrible, I never take pics, but we had fun with all the matching t-shirts.  I missed TS Debby at home, but she chased our cruise ship (not DCL) around the Bahamas.  We missed a port due to rough seas, but it ended up being a good trip overall.  

Lot's of wonderful items posted!  I loved hearing all the sewing machine drama, and had to laugh about the sewing "rules"...as I read that I was sitting in my jammies (11:00 am!)barefoot, with laundry piled up and a sink of dirty dishes too.  And no lipstick, but DH won't kiss me when I wear it, so whats a girl to do?  

Teresa, I've followed the story of your loss on FB a bit, my prayers go out to you and your family.


Amanda update...for those who weren't here for the original story, she is the 18 yo DD of a co-worker who broke her neck in a trampoline accident...She spent a month in rehab and came home last week!  She still has some difficulty on the right side, but can walk using a walker!  Her right hand still frustrates her but all the medical people say her abilities are nothing short of a miracle.  Normally one wouldn't make this much progress so fast, she's at the point most people with similar injuries are after 6 months of extensive therapy.  She'll continue with OT & PT, but here at our local hospital.  

Looking forward to being around a bit more!


----------



## Fruto76

goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0231 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0225 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0222 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0057 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0007 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0219 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0196 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.


Love them all! Great job!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Sorry to post a second time this evening - I think everyone else must be sleeping!  LOL*  My daughter has a friend sleeping over and they are still giggling in the other room...lol*
> 
> I am wondering if I could get some advice and help!  I purchased some fabric to make my daughter's Ariel costume...sort of a bluish aqua for the tail and purple for the top...but then I looked up Ariel costumes online and saw a lot of really GREEN tails!  What would you do if you were making an ariel costume...would you use a really GREEN green for the tail?  Or would you go aqua like this?  Or a combination?
> 
> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?


I think they are perfect for Ariel! I personally would not use a "greener" green. Can't wait to see it done! 


Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.


Super cute! Hope we get to see an in action picture!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

SallyfromDE said:


> I think of green for ariel. BUT I think the color combos you have look great and I thought Ariel when I saw it.



Hahaha - so far the consensus has been aqua - but I'm glad that you still immediately thought of Ariel!!    So I think either way I'll be ok, nobody is going to mistake her for any other princess!  



VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous!  I think that looks perfect -- like others, it screamed Ariel before I even read your question.





pyrxtc said:


> I thought Ariel as soon as I saw it. Perfect to me.



Thanks for the input guys!  That makes me feel so much better - I went ahead and CUT!!!  It was scary because I changed the colors SO much from the pattern (Simplicity 4043) that I am a little nervous...




smile5sunshine said:


> Like everyone else said, I think the colors are just fine. AND the Rapunzel dress came out great!



Thank you so much!!!  



miprender said:


> I immediately thought of Ariel too even before reading your whole post.





Fruto76 said:


> Love them all! Great job!
> 
> 
> I think they are perfect for Ariel! I personally would not use a "greener" green. Can't wait to see it done!



Hehehe, thanks guys!


----------



## VBAndrea

Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.


Adorable!



goteamwood said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words about my shirts. I couldn't be happier with them. I think that my kids will be the best-dressed in WDW when we go. (Unless you are all there at the same time of course! Then we'll call it a draw.)
> Of course I hope they won't end up in therapy someday because "My mom made us all these matching shirts and made us wear them at Disneyworld."
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think the cat in the hat pattern could work. I am willing to give it a try. Considering my intended hat-wearer is 2 and not that discerning, I think it will be a hit. Yesterday he wore my camera bag around on his head saying that it was Goofy's hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0199 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr






smile5sunshine said:


> Well, that certainly explains why she's been on my mind! I will be praying for them. Hey, wait a minute! If you haven't talked to her yet, then how do you know all this stuff? Does she have a PTR or blog somewhere that I've missed? (don't feel bad if you can't share, as I know some people have privacy concerns and don't want random strangers to know the details of their lives!)
> 
> 
> Sunshine


Only chatted with her via e-mails   She did send me one pic from when they were at Chef Mickey's.  Hopefully things will settle down for her soon and she'll get back to posting.



TinkerbelleMom said:


> ...but I'm all caught up on reading again!  I've been MIA for over a month now.  I think the last time I was here I was sewing for my WDW weekend.  I'm terrible, I never take pics, but we had fun with all the matching t-shirts.  I missed TS Debby at home, but she chased our cruise ship (not DCL) around the Bahamas.  We missed a port due to rough seas, but it ended up being a good trip overall.
> 
> Lot's of wonderful items posted!  I loved hearing all the sewing machine drama, and had to laugh about the sewing "rules"...as I read that I was sitting in my jammies (11:00 am!)barefoot, with laundry piled up and a sink of dirty dishes too.  And no lipstick, but DH won't kiss me when I wear it, so whats a girl to do?
> 
> Teresa, I've followed the story of your loss on FB a bit, my prayers go out to you and your family.
> 
> 
> Amanda update...for those who weren't here for the original story, she is the 18 yo DD of a co-worker who broke her neck in a trampoline accident...She spent a month in rehab and came home last week!  She still has some difficulty on the right side, but can walk using a walker!  Her right hand still frustrates her but all the medical people say her abilities are nothing short of a miracle.  Normally one wouldn't make this much progress so fast, she's at the point most people with similar injuries are after 6 months of extensive therapy.  She'll continue with OT & PT, but here at our local hospital.
> 
> Looking forward to being around a bit more!


Glad to hear Amanda is progressing so well.


----------



## cogero

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Amanda update...for those who weren't here for the original story, she is the 18 yo DD of a co-worker who broke her neck in a trampoline accident...She spent a month in rehab and came home last week!  She still has some difficulty on the right side, but can walk using a walker!  Her right hand still frustrates her but all the medical people say her abilities are nothing short of a miracle.  Normally one wouldn't make this much progress so fast, she's at the point most people with similar injuries are after 6 months of extensive therapy.  She'll continue with OT & PT, but here at our local hospital.
> 
> Looking forward to being around a bit more!



I am so glad she is doing better. I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## miprender

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Amanda update...for those who weren't here for the original story, she is the 18 yo DD of a co-worker who broke her neck in a trampoline accident...She spent a month in rehab and came home last week!  She still has some difficulty on the right side, but can walk using a walker!  Her right hand still frustrates her but all the medical people say her abilities are nothing short of a miracle.  Normally one wouldn't make this much progress so fast, she's at the point most people with similar injuries are after 6 months of extensive therapy.  She'll continue with OT & PT, but here at our local hospital.
> 
> Looking forward to being around a bit more!



Glad that she is doing better.


----------



## Sandi S

I'm sitting here at gymnastics watching DD and realizing that we leave in 24 days...and I still have an INSANE amount of stuff I want to make! I stayed up late last night cutting out 4 different color-blocked tee shirts (all different patterns, of course, because I am nuts like that). All of these shirts will be getting big and/or multiple appliques.

If it was just the sewing, I wouldn't be as concerned, but I have volunteered to paint my mother's great room/kitchen this week, too. 

I'm having a ton of fun making stuff for the trip, but I think I bit off a pretty big project!


----------



## ceemys

Sandi S said:


> I'm sitting here at gymnastics watching DD and realizing that we leave in 24 days...and I still have an INSANE amount of stuff I want to make! I stayed up late last night cutting out 4 different color-blocked tee shirts (all different patterns, of course, because I am nuts like that). All of these shirts will be getting big and/or multiple appliques.
> 
> If it was just the sewing, I wouldn't be as concerned, but I have volunteered to paint my mother's great room/kitchen this week, too.
> 
> I'm having a ton of fun making stuff for the trip, but I think I bit off a pretty big project!



Just wanted to say Hi!  We will be arriving on the same day as you.   We are in the ASMu.


----------



## McDuck

Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.



I love it!  So ruffly!!!!!!  



smile5sunshine said:


> Can't wait to see the finished thing! I think that's a great idea to sew something up and auction it off for fundraising.



Thanks!  I'm trying to decide what size to make first and then what to do with the fabrics I have in mind.  And then hope it does well.  







goteamwood said:


> T
> Thanks! I think the cat in the hat pattern could work. I am willing to give it a try. Considering my intended hat-wearer is 2 and not that discerning, I think it will be a hit. Yesterday he wore my camera bag around on his head saying that it was Goofy's hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0199 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



  Love it!!!!!


----------



## McDuck

We're going back in January for Marathon weekend, and my personal experiences with January at Disney have been miserably cold (obviously I'm praying for more temps around 50s and 60s since I'll be running in the Half).  I hate to spend a lot of time on customs that are going to be covered up by layers and coats.  I had that experience with frigid temps December 2010 with most of our pics of our coats and DD under blankets to boot.  So I'm thinking about only making customs for the restaurants we know we'll be eating at.  Or maybe some nice lined pants that are appliqued up?

Suggestions for cold weather customs?


----------



## Sandi S

ceemys said:


> Just wanted to say Hi!  We will be arriving on the same day as you.   We are in the ASMu.



Cool! Say hello if you see us!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Sandi S said:


> I'm sitting here at gymnastics watching DD and realizing that we leave in 24 days...and I still have an INSANE amount of stuff I want to make! I stayed up late last night cutting out 4 different color-blocked tee shirts (all different patterns, of course, because I am nuts like that). All of these shirts will be getting big and/or multiple appliques.
> 
> If it was just the sewing, I wouldn't be as concerned, but I have volunteered to paint my mother's great room/kitchen this week, too.
> 
> I'm having a ton of fun making stuff for the trip, but I think I bit off a pretty big project!



Hehe, I can relate this is often my problem...I bite off more than I can chew.  But you know what?  Plan BIG then do as much as you can...you might get more finished than you originally thought you could.    I seem to do better under a deadline personally.  If I say - "Oh I want to make that someday" I never get around to it...but if I say..."I want to make _____ and ____ and ______ before we go to Disney" then I do much better!


----------



## smile5sunshine

TinkerbelleMom said:


> Amanda update...for those who weren't here for the original story, she is the 18 yo DD of a co-worker who broke her neck in a trampoline accident...She spent a month in rehab and came home last week!  She still has some difficulty on the right side, but can walk using a walker!  Her right hand still frustrates her but all the medical people say her abilities are nothing short of a miracle.  Normally one wouldn't make this much progress so fast, she's at the point most people with similar injuries are after 6 months of extensive therapy.  She'll continue with OT & PT, but here at our local hospital.
> 
> Looking forward to being around a bit more!



Thanks so much for the update! I'm so glad that she's doing much better and will continue to pray for a full recovery! Welcome back!



VBAndrea said:


> Only chatted with her via e-mails   She did send me one pic from when they were at Chef Mickey's.  Hopefully things will settle down for her soon and she'll get back to posting.



ROFL, see now I consider chatting via email "talking" so that counts! 



Sandi S said:


> I'm sitting here at gymnastics watching DD and realizing that we leave in 24 days...and I still have an INSANE amount of stuff I want to make! I stayed up late last night cutting out 4 different color-blocked tee shirts (all different patterns, of course, because I am nuts like that). All of these shirts will be getting big and/or multiple appliques.
> 
> If it was just the sewing, I wouldn't be as concerned, but I have volunteered to paint my mother's great room/kitchen this week, too.
> 
> I'm having a ton of fun making stuff for the trip, but I think I bit off a pretty big project!



I am feeling the exact same way. I still have SO many outfits that I want to do and that clock is TICKING!  FX we are both able to get a lot of things finished up in time.

Hopefully the painting will go quickly. Maybe you could take some applique projects over to your mom's house (and maybe your machine too) and have TWO appliques going at the same time while you paint? I don't have an embroidery machine so maybe this is not possible at all since I don't know if you need to babysit the machine while it's stitching.



ceemys said:


> Just wanted to say Hi!  We will be arriving on the same day as you.   We are in the ASMu.



Hurray! My family will be there at the same time! So excited for us all!



McDuck said:


> We're going back in January for Marathon weekend, and my personal experiences with January at Disney have been miserably cold (obviously I'm praying for more temps around 50s and 60s since I'll be running in the Half).  I hate to spend a lot of time on customs that are going to be covered up by layers and coats.  I had that experience with frigid temps December 2010 with most of our pics of our coats and DD under blankets to boot.  So I'm thinking about only making customs for the restaurants we know we'll be eating at.  Or maybe some nice lined pants that are appliqued up?
> 
> Suggestions for cold weather customs?



I think the lined pants would be nice. Also dresses with long sleeve shirts and leggings underneath would work well too (I think the A line dress/shirt and the simply sweet both are good patterns for layering). And I think if you get some good base layers (like thermal stuff, but they make nicer ones now) to go under everything, you might not have to use the heavy duty coats.  You could also always embellish jeans like Marianne did.  OH and cute themed winter hats and scarves!  D~ made that fabulous appliqued Donald sweatshirt to wear for her last trip.  Those are all the things I could think of off the top of my head.

Finished two outfits up last night! Also tried out the new open toed foot and BOY am I glad that you all talked me into ordering it! It made it MUCH easier on my eyes, so I could go a bit faster.  

Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):






And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric. 







So much more to do!
Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> Thanks so much for the update! I'm so glad that she's doing much better and will continue to pray for a full recovery! Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL, see now I consider chatting via email "talking" so that counts!
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling the exact same way. I still have SO many outfits that I want to do and that clock is TICKING!  FX we are both able to get a lot of things finished up in time.
> 
> Hopefully the painting will go quickly. Maybe you could take some applique projects over to your mom's house (and maybe your machine too) and have TWO appliques going at the same time while you paint? I don't have an embroidery machine so maybe this is not possible at all since I don't know if you need to babysit the machine while it's stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> Hurray! My family will be there at the same time! So excited for us all!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the lined pants would be nice. Also dresses with long sleeve shirts and leggings underneath would work well too (I think the A line dress/shirt and the simply sweet both are good patterns for layering). And I think if you get some good base layers (like thermal stuff, but they make nicer ones now) to go under everything, you might not have to use the heavy duty coats.  You could also always embellish jeans like Marianne did.  OH and cute themed winter hats and scarves!  D~ made that fabulous appliqued Donald sweatshirt to wear for her last trip.  Those are all the things I could think of off the top of my head.
> 
> Finished two outfits up last night! Also tried out the new open toed foot and BOY am I glad that you all talked me into ordering it! It made it MUCH easier on my eyes, so I could go a bit faster.
> 
> Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much more to do!
> Sunshine



The painting is moving along pretty well - got all of the rose pink done in the kitchen area so taking a quick break before picking up DS1 @ camp. The weather looks iffy for swimming so I think I will go ahead and teach my older two how to mask off for painting.

With embroidery machines, you do have to do a certain amount of babysitting, but if this were a bigger project, the idea would be tempting!


----------



## TinkNH

smile5sunshine said:


> Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much more to do!
> Sunshine




Those are fantastic!!!  


QUESTION I made DD a simply sweet today, and I made a size 4 because when I measured her she was just over the measurement for a 3.  She LOVES it when shes standing up but when she sits the bodice rises up making the straps up to her ears and she is not happy with how it feels..she is swimming in the thing.  Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year...  it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off


----------



## erinmomof2

This weekend I found an amazing deal on a Singer Futura embroidery machine.  It's not their newest model, but I think I got a bargain on it.  It came with everything except the embroidery software.  Are there any places online where you can download it?  I googled it and couldn't find anything.  If I can't find it I found the software on ebay for a lot less than Singer wants for it.  I would love to find somewhere to download it so I can start using it right away.  Thanks!


----------



## erinmomof2

I absolutely love this!!


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much more to do!
> Sunshine



I absolutely adore these.


----------



## dianemom2

Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.


That is really cute!  Great job!



Sandi S said:


> I'm sitting here at gymnastics watching DD and realizing that we leave in 24 days...and I still have an INSANE amount of stuff I want to make! I stayed up late last night cutting out 4 different color-blocked tee shirts (all different patterns, of course, because I am nuts like that). All of these shirts will be getting big and/or multiple appliques.
> 
> If it was just the sewing, I wouldn't be as concerned, but I have volunteered to paint my mother's great room/kitchen this week, too.
> 
> I'm having a ton of fun making stuff for the trip, but I think I bit off a pretty big project!


It sounds like you have a lot to do!  But you are such a fast sewer that I am sure you will get it done in plenty of time.  If you start running out of time, I am sure you can do the color blocked shirts with appliques on only some of the blocks.  Even if it isn't what you pictured, I am sure they will still look great.



smile5sunshine said:


> So much more to do!
> Sunshine


These both turned out super well.  I especially love the Jessie inspired outfit!



TinkNH said:


> QUESTION I made DD a simply sweet today, and I made a size 4 because when I measured her she was just over the measurement for a 3.  She LOVES it when shes standing up but when she sits the bodice rises up making the straps up to her ears and she is not happy with how it feels..she is swimming in the thing.  Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year...  it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off


You could probably take in the sides of the bodice pretty easily but making the straps shorter would be harder.  If she didn't have sensitivity issues, I just suggest making a little tuck on the back of the straps but that would probably bother her.  Removing the straps would mean a lot of changes to the bodice and you might as well make a new dress.


----------



## miprender

Sandi S said:


> I'm sitting here at gymnastics watching DD and realizing that we leave in 24 days...and I still have an INSANE amount of stuff I want to make! I stayed up late last night cutting out 4 different color-blocked tee shirts (all different patterns, of course, because I am nuts like that). All of these shirts will be getting big and/or multiple appliques.
> 
> If it was just the sewing, I wouldn't be as concerned, but I have volunteered to paint my mother's great room/kitchen this week, too.
> 
> I'm having a ton of fun making stuff for the trip, but I think I bit off a pretty big project!



 Sending Pixie dust that you get everything done.



McDuck said:


> We're going back in January for Marathon weekend, and my personal experiences with January at Disney have been miserably cold (obviously I'm praying for more temps around 50s and 60s since I'll be running in the Half).  I hate to spend a lot of time on customs that are going to be covered up by layers and coats.  I had that experience with frigid temps December 2010 with most of our pics of our coats and DD under blankets to boot.  So I'm thinking about only making customs for the restaurants we know we'll be eating at.  Or maybe some nice lined pants that are appliqued up?
> 
> Suggestions for cold weather customs?



We were there that December for a short weekend trip and it was  I remember walking around Epcot and it was only 14° 



smile5sunshine said:


> Finished two outfits up last night! Also tried out the new open toed foot and BOY am I glad that you all talked me into ordering it! It made it MUCH easier on my eyes, so I could go a bit faster.
> 
> Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much more to do!
> Sunshine



These are too cute. Sending  PD that you get everything done too



TinkNH said:


> Those are fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> QUESTION I made DD a simply sweet today, and I made a size 4 because when I measured her she was just over the measurement for a 3.  She LOVES it when shes standing up but when she sits the bodice rises up making the straps up to her ears and she is not happy with how it feels..she is swimming in the thing.  Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year...  it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off



That is too bad because the dress is so adorable. The only thing I can think of can you add a tshirt underneath to help it?


----------



## hey_jude

TinkNH said:


> Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year... it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off



This might be more than you want to do but... I would take the skirt off and take the bodice in and then cut new straps in a smaller size (I guess based on the elastic length they give in the instructions).   I was also wondering if just taking the bodice in would be enough to stop the straps from going up to her ears - I can't say I blame her for not liking that!

The smaller bodice won't be a problem for the width of skirt.  It will just be better for twirling!  If you have time, I think it would be worth a try.  It is awfully cute on her!

Judy


----------



## TinkNH

dianemom2 said:


> You could probably take in the sides of the bodice pretty easily but making the straps shorter would be harder.  If she didn't have sensitivity issues, I just suggest making a little tuck on the back of the straps but that would probably bother her.  Removing the straps would mean a lot of changes to the bodice and you might as well make a new dress.





miprender said:


> That is too bad because the dress is so adorable. The only thing I can think of can you add a tshirt underneath to help it?





hey_jude said:


> This might be more than you want to do but... I would take the skirt off and take the bodice in and then cut new straps in a smaller size (I guess based on the elastic length they give in the instructions).   I was also wondering if just taking the bodice in would be enough to stop the straps from going up to her ears - I can't say I blame her for not liking that!
> 
> The smaller bodice won't be a problem for the width of skirt.  It will just be better for twirling!  If you have time, I think it would be worth a try.  It is awfully cute on her!
> 
> Judy



Thanks for the ideas...I think if I took it in it would become too snug to get on and off easily, and Judy those are great ideas but above my skill level I think we will just put a tank or tee underneath and bring a spare dress that day.  I am hoping she will be so involved with everything going on at the park that she will forget about the clothing issues...I can hope right??  Next time I will make the straps a bit shorter and the bodice somewhere between the 3 and 4....so it wont be so huge on her.

anyone ever make one of these in a knit???  wondering if it would work at all to make in a knit for her....


----------



## dianemom2

TinkNH said:


> anyone ever make one of these in a knit???  wondering if it would work at all to make in a knit for her....


I haven't made one of these in a knit.  I would imagine it would work fine.  I've made other dresses that are supposed to be woven fabrics with some knits.  Just make sure you go down to the smaller size because the knits stretch.  You might want to try a portrait peasant.  I did one of those in a knit fabric this spring and you could hardly get my niece out of it.  She just loved it.  In fact, I am thinking of doing a couple more of them as nighties for her this fall.  I did the neckline and sleeves with shirring which turned out really well.  But since your dd is sensitive, making the casing might be better.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

smile5sunshine said:


> Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):



SO CUTE!  I love those!!  Especially the Jesse outfit, that is SO SO CUTE!



Having a rough time getting any sewing done tonight.  My one year old has been screaming nonstop...hope she's not coming down with anything.  I think the timing just went on my main sewing machine!!!    I was stitching the ariel costume and it just stopped making stitches all together!    I use my featherweight a lot but I'm bummed my newest machine might be kaput for a while.  Ugh.


----------



## TinkNH

dianemom2 said:


> I haven't made one of these in a knit.  I would imagine it would work fine.  I've made other dresses that are supposed to be woven fabrics with some knits.  Just make sure you go down to the smaller size because the knits stretch.  You might want to try a portrait peasant.  I did one of those in a knit fabric this spring and you could hardly get my niece out of it.  She just loved it.  In fact, I am thinking of doing a couple more of them as nighties for her this fall.  I did the neckline and sleeves with shirring which turned out really well.  But since your dd is sensitive, making the casing might be better.




oooh theres an idea too...

I have some cute knit and was trying to figure out what to do with it...maybe the peasant top but a twirlier skirt would work...

she wants something that really twirls...so I am trying to figure out what I can do... I was gong to just put a twirlier skirt on the simply sweet but not sure if that bodice will work for her at all at this point...  I need to make a mock up of a size 3 and check it on her I think


----------



## Fruto76

smile5sunshine said:
			
		

> Finished two outfits up last night! Also tried out the new open toed foot and BOY am I glad that you all talked me into ordering it! It made it MUCH easier on my eyes, so I could go a bit faster.
> 
> Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much more to do!
> Sunshine


Both are adorable! I especially love Jessie!



TinkNH said:


> Those are fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> QUESTION I made DD a simply sweet today, and I made a size 4 because when I measured her she was just over the measurement for a 3.  She LOVES it when shes standing up but when she sits the bodice rises up making the straps up to her ears and she is not happy with how it feels..she is swimming in the thing.  Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year...  it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off


 it's so cute! I would hate to have to take it in if I were you. I hope layering a shirt under will help...maybe if you didn't pre wash it will even shrink a tad???


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

TinkNH said:


> oooh theres an idea too...
> 
> I have some cute knit and was trying to figure out what to do with it...maybe the peasant top but a twirlier skirt would work...
> 
> she wants something that really twirls...so I am trying to figure out what I can do... I was gong to just put a twirlier skirt on the simply sweet but not sure if that bodice will work for her at all at this point...  I need to make a mock up of a size 3 and check it on her I think



You can always add a twirly skirt to a t-shirt she likes.  I usually cut off a few inches from the bottom of the shirt to make it a bit shorter, and then add the skirt.  If you make several short tiers, it will be very twirly.  When I do this, I make the first row (the one gathered then stitched to the shirt) 45", (one fabric strip, selvege to selvege) the second row 90" (2 strips, stitched together on the short ends) and the 3rd  if you want it really twirly, 180" (4 strips)That makes for lots of gathering though.  Once you know how long you want your skirt, divide that by 2 or 3 to determine how wide to cut your strips, plus at least 1/2" for seam allowances.  Confused yet?   This math works for both knits and woven fabrics.  (and my twirly girl loves the 3 tiered best!  Lol)


----------



## TinkNH

TinkerbelleMom said:


> You can always add a twirly skirt to a t-shirt she likes.  I usually cut off a few inches from the bottom of the shirt to make it a bit shorter, and then add the skirt.  If you make several short tiers, it will be very twirly.  When I do this, I make the first row (the one gathered then stitched to the shirt) 45", (one fabric strip, selvege to selvege) the second row 90" (2 strips, stitched together on the short ends) and the 3rd  if you want it really twirly, 180" (4 strips)That makes for lots of gathering though.  Once you know how long you want your skirt, divide that by 2 or 3 to determine how wide to cut your strips, plus at least 1/2" for seam allowances.  Confused yet?   This math works for both knits and woven fabrics.  (and my twirly girl loves the 3 tiered best!  Lol)




THANK YOU!!!

I think I am going to try it with the portrait peasant top then this skirt.  the only part that has me scared...the fabric is WHITE   I bought some knits to make her more underwear and I have made her 12 pairs..and have plain white and a Popsicle print on white left over...at least a yard of each

well at least if she gets it dirty I can bleach it


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

TinkNH said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> I think I am going to try it with the portrait peasant top then this skirt.  the only part that has me scared...the fabric is WHITE   I bought some knits to make her more underwear and I have made her 12 pairs..and have plain white and a Popsicle print on white left over...at least a yard of each
> 
> well at least if she gets it dirty I can bleach it



White is easy to fix, you can always tie dye it!


----------



## dianemom2

TinkNH said:


> oooh theres an idea too...
> 
> I have some cute knit and was trying to figure out what to do with it...maybe the peasant top but a twirlier skirt would work...
> 
> she wants something that really twirls...so I am trying to figure out what I can do... I was gong to just put a twirlier skirt on the simply sweet but not sure if that bodice will work for her at all at this point...  I need to make a mock up of a size 3 and check it on her I think



Here is an idea.  Do a portrait peasant on the top of the dress  but make it longer than a regular top.  Then add a super wide, very full ruffle to the bottom to create a drop waist style dress.  It will be full so it is twirly, the ruffle will be attached lower than her waist so it won't be so much against her skin and the top will be loose so it is comfortable for her.  You could probably even attach the ruffle so that the seam is on the outside of the dress so it has a shabby chic look to it.  

I am thinking of something like this:
http://www.squigglytwigsdesigns.com/2011/04/introducing-miss-amy.html

But with a longer top so that the waist is more a dropped waist.


I am thinking of doing a couple of winter dresses for my niece in a tiered peasant dress style.  I bought a bunch of fine wale, super soft corduroy that would be perfect for this style of dress.  I'm only debating doing them that way because I just hate all the gathering.


----------



## GlassSlippers

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Everybody,  Well our vacation didn't go anything like we expected and it seemed like we had a dark cloud over us the entire time we were away.  We reached Florida only to have Tropical Storm Debby get there at the same time.  The first 4 days it rained 24 hours a day and everything was flooded.  Then we left for the Keys only to have a flat tire on the way down there.  We missed our first day in the Keys.  Then DH broke his foot and spent the rest of the time in the Keys in the hotel and didn't get do anything with us.  I cancelled the snorkeling and fishing trips we had planned because I wasn't comfortable taking the kids out alone.  Finally we went back to  Sarasota to stay with my in-laws for a few more days but my dad got extremely sick and I had to fly home early.  We weren't sure my dad was going to pull through but he looks like he is on the mend now.  They are still trying to decide if he will need some surgery.  If he does, he will be transferred to another hospital for that.  My husband drove home with the kids and they just arrived this afternoon.  I am glad to be home and l hope to get a little sewing done this week but we'll have to see how my Dad is doing.
> 
> I love everything that everybody posted but it is too much to comment on individually!  You all have been making some awesome stuff!



I'm sorry things went this way. Talk about a Great Cosmic Monkey Wrench being thrown into the works! I hope everyone is whole and well soon!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0203 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0231 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0225 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0222 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0057 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0007 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0219 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0196 by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> Here is a whole bunch of photos of my shirts on my blog.



These are so cute! I especially like the Cars and 
pirate designs. I really need to print out my bowling shirt pattern and get busy. Great job!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## TinkNH

dianemom2 said:


> Here is an idea.  Do a portrait peasant on the top of the dress  but make it longer than a regular top.  Then add a super wide, very full ruffle to the bottom to create a drop waist style dress.  It will be full so it is twirly, the ruffle will be attached lower than her waist so it won't be so much against her skin and the top will be loose so it is comfortable for her.  You could probably even attach the ruffle so that the seam is on the outside of the dress so it has a shabby chic look to it.
> 
> I am thinking of something like this:
> http://www.squigglytwigsdesigns.com/2011/04/introducing-miss-amy.html
> 
> But with a longer top so that the waist is more a dropped waist.
> 
> 
> I am thinking of doing a couple of winter dresses for my niece in a tiered peasant dress style.  I bought a bunch of fine wale, super soft corduroy that would be perfect for this style of dress.  I'm only debating doing them that way because I just hate all the gathering.




ooh thats cute too 

I was thinking of using a plain tee shirt for the top then the tiers ...I actually have so many ideas now I will probably end up with a bunch of dresses


----------



## smile5sunshine

First off, thanks to everyone for complimenting my sets. you all sure know how to make a girl feel good! 



Sandi S said:


> The painting is moving along pretty well - got all of the rose pink done in the kitchen area so taking a quick break before picking up DS1 @ camp. The weather looks iffy for swimming so I think I will go ahead and teach my older two how to mask off for painting.
> 
> With embroidery machines, you do have to do a certain amount of babysitting, but if this were a bigger project, the idea would be tempting!



Glad the painting was going well. Hopefully you were able to knock out a big chunk because of the rain. Yeah, put those boys to work! 



TinkNH said:


> Those are fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> QUESTION I made DD a simply sweet today, and I made a size 4 because when I measured her she was just over the measurement for a 3.  She LOVES it when shes standing up but when she sits the bodice rises up making the straps up to her ears and she is not happy with how it feels..she is swimming in the thing.  Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year...  it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off




Oh gosh that turned out super cute. I hate that you don't think you'll be able to fix it so she can wear it this trip.  




erinmomof2 said:


> This weekend I found an amazing deal on a Singer Futura embroidery machine.  It's not their newest model, but I think I got a bargain on it.  It came with everything except the embroidery software.  Are there any places online where you can download it?  I googled it and couldn't find anything.  If I can't find it I found the software on ebay for a lot less than Singer wants for it.  I would love to find somewhere to download it so I can start using it right away.  Thanks!



CONGRATS on the new machine! I am no help on the software, but hopefully someone else can tell you where to look.





pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Having a rough time getting any sewing done tonight.  My one year old has been screaming nonstop...hope she's not coming down with anything.  I think the timing just went on my main sewing machine!!!    I was stitching the ariel costume and it just stopped making stitches all together!    I use my featherweight a lot but I'm bummed my newest machine might be kaput for a while.  Ugh.



Oh no! I hope that your DD is okay. Any chance it's teeth?

Sunshine


----------



## GlassSlippers

Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.



So cute!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## teresajoy

Thank  you everyone for your kind words about the loss of my mother-in-law Rosemary. It's been unbelievably hard. There are some issues that aren't making things easier. Brian and I are actually talking about taking a Disney vacation in October, just to get away for awhile. 




TinkerbelleMom said:


> Teresa, I've followed the story of your loss on FB a bit, my prayers go out to you and your family.
> 
> 
> Amanda update...for those who weren't here for the original story, she is the 18 yo DD of a co-worker who broke her neck in a trampoline accident...She spent a month in rehab and came home last week!  She still has some difficulty on the right side, but can walk using a walker!  Her right hand still frustrates her but all the medical people say her abilities are nothing short of a miracle.  Normally one wouldn't make this much progress so fast, she's at the point most people with similar injuries are after 6 months of extensive therapy.  She'll continue with OT & PT, but here at our local hospital.
> 
> Looking forward to being around a bit more!



I'm so happy to hear that Amanda is doing so well. I pray she continues to recover! 



smile5sunshine said:


> And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much more to do!
> Sunshine


I love this! 


TinkNH said:


> Those are fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> QUESTION I made DD a simply sweet today, and I made a size 4 because when I measured her she was just over the measurement for a 3.  She LOVES it when shes standing up but when she sits the bodice rises up making the straps up to her ears and she is not happy with how it feels..she is swimming in the thing.  Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year...  it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off



How about putting a sash on it? You could sew it on at the sides and that should help hold things in place.  The dress is adorable! and so is your daughter! 


erinmomof2 said:


> This weekend I found an amazing deal on a Singer Futura embroidery machine.  It's not their newest model, but I think I got a bargain on it.  It came with everything except the embroidery software.  Are there any places online where you can download it?  I googled it and couldn't find anything.  If I can't find it I found the software on ebay for a lot less than Singer wants for it.  I would love to find somewhere to download it so I can start using it right away.  Thanks!



What is the software for? I would think that if it was to make the machine work, (drivers and things) you could download it for free on the Singer site? I'm not very familiar with this machine though.


----------



## miprender

teresajoy said:


> Thank  you everyone for your kind words about the loss of my mother-in-law Rosemary. It's been unbelievably hard. There are some issues that aren't making things easier. Brian and I are actually talking about taking a Disney vacation in October, just to get away for awhile.
> .


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

DH just gave me the go ahead to book a weekend in December so we can go to MVMCP!!!  That means Christmas customs, right?!!  We'll be at the party Friday, and have Saturday and Sunday to play around where ever we want.  Now I need ideas.  I'm planning on matchy matchy something for at least me and the girls, with Rebecca in something that screams Mickey Christmas, and probably shirts for the big sisters (at 15 & 20 that's all I can hope for, lol!).  I'd make something for DH, but he doesn't always cooperate because he's boring.  

Now I need ideas...suggestions are welcome!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

TinkerbelleMom said:


> DH just gave me the go ahead to book a weekend in December so we can go to MVMCP!!!  That means Christmas customs, right?!!  We'll be at the party Friday, and have Saturday and Sunday to play around where ever we want.  Now I need ideas.  I'm planning on matchy matchy something for at least me and the girls, with Rebecca in something that screams Mickey Christmas, and probably shirts for the big sisters (at 15 & 20 that's all I can hope for, lol!).  I'd make something for DH, but he doesn't always cooperate because he's boring.
> 
> Now I need ideas...suggestions are welcome!





Hahaha - that is AWESOME and I'm so JEALOUS!!!  We are going for the first time this September, but I want to go in December SO badly.  I'm a Christmas fanatic and I want to see those LIGHTS!!!  Can't wait to see all the fun things you make...


----------



## tricia

TinkNH said:


> Thanks for the ideas...I think if I took it in it would become too snug to get on and off easily, and Judy those are great ideas but above my skill level I think we will just put a tank or tee underneath and bring a spare dress that day.  I am hoping she will be so involved with everything going on at the park that she will forget about the clothing issues...I can hope right??  Next time I will make the straps a bit shorter and the bodice somewhere between the 3 and 4....so it wont be so huge on her.
> 
> anyone ever make one of these in a knit???  wondering if it would work at all to make in a knit for her....



I was going to suggest taking the skirt off and cutting the bodice shorter.  Looks like you have gone with the longer, regular length bodice, it may work better for your daughter with a shorter, empire style bodice.  Then it may not push up when she sits.


----------



## phins_jazy

TinkerbelleMom said:


> DH just gave me the go ahead to book a weekend in December so we can go to MVMCP!!!  That means Christmas customs, right?!!  We'll be at the party Friday, and have Saturday and Sunday to play around where ever we want.  Now I need ideas.  I'm planning on matchy matchy something for at least me and the girls, with Rebecca in something that screams Mickey Christmas, and probably shirts for the big sisters (at 15 & 20 that's all I can hope for, lol!).  I'd make something for DH, but he doesn't always cooperate because he's boring.
> 
> Now I need ideas...suggestions are welcome!



Yeah!!!!  We'll be there at christmas too.  I'm trying to come up with ideas for christmas customs as well.


----------



## TinkNH

Would you believe that stinker of mine wore that dress all day today with no problems? :  i can't tell now when it's really SId or she's just needing attention....but either way the dress is ok now..go figure


----------



## dianemom2

TinkerbelleMom said:


> DH just gave me the go ahead to book a weekend in December so we can go to MVMCP!!!  That means Christmas customs, right?!!  We'll be at the party Friday, and have Saturday and Sunday to play around where ever we want.  Now I need ideas.  I'm planning on matchy matchy something for at least me and the girls, with Rebecca in something that screams Mickey Christmas, and probably shirts for the big sisters (at 15 & 20 that's all I can hope for, lol!).  I'd make something for DH, but he doesn't always cooperate because he's boring.
> 
> Now I need ideas...suggestions are welcome!


How fun!  It could be pretty chilly.  The night we did that, we were in winter coats, hats and mittens.  Maybe you should plan matching sweatshirts???  I did a set for a Big Give a few months ago and they turned out really cute!



TinkNH said:


> Would you believe that stinker of mine wore that dress all day today with no problems? :  i can't tell now when it's really SId or she's just needing attention....but either way the dress is ok now..go figure


Great!  Maybe she just needed some time to get used to it.  Probably a nice soft t-shirt underneath will take care of any problems if she decides that the dress still bothers her.


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> Those are fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> QUESTION I made DD a simply sweet today, and I made a size 4 because when I measured her she was just over the measurement for a 3.  She LOVES it when shes standing up but when she sits the bodice rises up making the straps up to her ears and she is not happy with how it feels..she is swimming in the thing.  Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year...  it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off





TinkNH said:


> Would you believe that stinker of mine wore that dress all day today with no problems? :  i can't tell now when it's really SId or she's just needing attention....but either way the dress is ok now..go figure



I think the dress is great and I'm glad she solved her own problem.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

TinkerbelleMom said:


> DH just gave me the go ahead to book a weekend in December so we can go to MVMCP!!!  That means Christmas customs, right?!!  We'll be at the party Friday, and have Saturday and Sunday to play around where ever we want.  Now I need ideas.  I'm planning on matchy matchy something for at least me and the girls, with Rebecca in something that screams Mickey Christmas, and probably shirts for the big sisters (at 15 & 20 that's all I can hope for, lol!).  I'd make something for DH, but he doesn't always cooperate because he's boring.
> 
> Now I need ideas...suggestions are welcome!





phins_jazy said:


> Yeah!!!!  We'll be there at christmas too.  I'm trying to come up with ideas for christmas customs as well.



We are doing December too!  We will be there December 10th-15. We are doing the MVMCP too!  On the 12th I think. I am doing something with the princesses dressed in Christmas outfits and one with this great Mickey Christmas fabric i got. I am also doing a great epcot dress with new Alexander Henry fabric that has kids around the world in Winter wear!   I already have 1 set of shirts for us i made for our Christmas pics last year.  Don't know what else we will do yet.


----------



## smile5sunshine

teresajoy said:


> Thank  you everyone for your kind words about the loss of my mother-in-law Rosemary. It's been unbelievably hard. There are some issues that aren't making things easier. Brian and I are actually talking about taking a Disney vacation in October, just to get away for awhile.



Sending cyber HUGS and prayers that you are able to heal from this loss. 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> DH just gave me the go ahead to book a weekend in December so we can go to MVMCP!!!  That means Christmas customs, right?!!  We'll be at the party Friday, and have Saturday and Sunday to play around where ever we want.  Now I need ideas.  I'm planning on matchy matchy something for at least me and the girls, with Rebecca in something that screams Mickey Christmas, and probably shirts for the big sisters (at 15 & 20 that's all I can hope for, lol!).  I'd make something for DH, but he doesn't always cooperate because he's boring.
> 
> Now I need ideas...suggestions are welcome!



CONGRATS on getting to go for Christmas!  I don't have any ideas, because I've never gone during this time, but I'm sure others will help you figure out some great ideas.



TinkNH said:


> Would you believe that stinker of mine wore that dress all day today with no problems? :  i can't tell now when it's really SId or she's just needing attention....but either way the dress is ok now..go figure



HURRAY for not having to fix it! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> We are doing December too!  We will be there December 10th-15. We are doing the MVMCP too!  On the 12th I think. I am doing something with the princesses dressed in Christmas outfits and one with this great Mickey Christmas fabric i got. I am also doing a great epcot dress with new Alexander Henry fabric that has kids around the world in Winter wear!   I already have 1 set of shirts for us i made for our Christmas pics last year.  Don't know what else we will do yet.



MUST.GO.FIND.FABRIC that sounds ADORABLE!!!


Managed to get DS's Woody stuff cut out today. FX I have enough sewing time tonight to work on it.

Sunshine


----------



## teresajoy

miprender said:


>





smile5sunshine said:


> Sending cyber HUGS and prayers that you are able to heal from this loss.
> 
> Sunshine



You guys both made me cry! This sounds so cliche, but it's just nice to know that people care.


----------



## blessedmom4

teresajoy said:


> You guys both made me cry! This sounds so cliche, but it's just nice to know that people care.



*It isn't cliche Teresa, we do care!! What I have found through the years is that most people simply don't know what to say, so they often say nothing.  Since I am horrible about timely PM's I wanted to tell you I answered yours finally. 

Diane, I am sorry your vacation didn't turn out the way it should have and I am keeping your DH, Dad and entire family in prayer

Sunshine, I still can't wait to see the Jessie outfit in action. 

TinkNH, 3 of mine have SID and it affects all three differently....even on different days. I am happy your DD is now enjoying her new dress.

Prayers for the young lady healing from the spinal injury! 

WTMTQ, I have been MIA for days,  I just had to respond to Teresa! 

*


----------



## blessedmom4

​


----------



## dianemom2

blessedmom4 said:


> *It isn't cliche
> 
> Diane, I am sorry your vacation didn't turn out the way it should have and I am keeping your DH, Dad and entire family in prayer
> *


Thanks Judy!  You are always so sweet!  My dad is doing much better and we expect him to get moved out of ICU today!



blessedmom4 said:


> ​



HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDREA!!!!!!


----------



## miprender

TinkNH said:


> Would you believe that stinker of mine wore that dress all day today with no problems? :  i can't tell now when it's really SId or she's just needing attention....but either way the dress is ok now..go figure



That is terrific!!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> DH just gave me the go ahead to book a weekend in December so we can go to MVMCP!!!  That means Christmas customs, right?!!  We'll be at the party Friday, and have Saturday and Sunday to play around where ever we want.  Now I need ideas.  I'm planning on matchy matchy something for at least me and the girls, with Rebecca in something that screams Mickey Christmas, and probably shirts for the big sisters (at 15 & 20 that's all I can hope for, lol!).  I'd make something for DH, but he doesn't always cooperate because he's boring.
> 
> Now I need ideas...suggestions are welcome!



 Check out Heather's site for some cute Christmas Disney stuff and VTU has some pretty princesses in winter clothing.



blessedmom4 said:


> ​



 Happy Birthday!!



teresajoy said:


> You guys both made me cry! This sounds so cliche, but it's just nice to know that people care.



Not cliche at all.... sometimes it hard to imagine they are gone since they were part of your life for so long.


----------



## campbell95

Hi everyone 

I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes


My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.


----------



## pyrxtc

All this talk of trips makes me envious. We don't have any trips trips in our pans for the next 1-1 1/2 years. The only way we'll be going is if we win a trip. December was my favorite time to be there. I spent Christmas week there this past year and we had one of our best vacations.


----------



## goteamwood

campbell95 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.



Sooooo cute! I love it. The doubloons are a nice addition. Plus I'd bet she'll love the jingle. I just finished pirate bowling shirts for my boys and they're my favorite project so far.


----------



## campbell95

goteamwood said:


> Sooooo cute! I love it. The doubloons are a nice addition. Plus I'd bet she'll love the jingle. I just finished pirate bowling shirts for my boys and they're my favorite project so far.



I saw those - they are adorable!!  I've made a lot of bowling shirts for my little guy, but I haven't played around too much with mixing fabrics.  Yours look amazing!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

teresajoy said:


> You guys both made me cry! This sounds so cliche, but it's just nice to know that people care.



Oh, Teresa!  People really care.  I'm not the most frequent poster, here or on fb, but I did pray for your family.



blessedmom4 said:


> ​



Happy Birthday, Andrea!!!!



campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.



Nice jobs, that is super cute!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Question? 

Are there any special tricks to embroider on towels?  My 8-year-old is going to Bible camp for a week and is a little nervous about it.  I wanted to make her a few special things to take with her and thought about embroidering her name on a few towels and making a toiletry bag, etc.

Any other suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## ceemys

smile5sunshine said:


> Hurray! My family will be there at the same time! So excited for us all!
> 
> Sunshine



No idea where they will put us but if you see a window decorated for my daughters 5th birthday, then that's us!  Mickey heads already cut out and banner made with pink ruffles.  

Christine


----------



## dianemom2

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Question?
> 
> Are there any special tricks to embroider on towels?  My 8-year-old is going to Bible camp for a week and is a little nervous about it.  I wanted to make her a few special things to take with her and thought about embroidering her name on a few towels and making a toiletry bag, etc.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be welcome!


Yes, you don't want to hoop the terry cloth.  Use a sticky stabilizer (or just spray regular stabilizer) and float the towels.  Pin the towel  into place very well because you don't want it to shift and with the weight of a towel, it increases the chance of it shifting.  The tutorial on emblibrary recommends using cut away stabilizer on the back even though it stays there permanently.  They showed the results of the various stabilizers after the towels had been washed and the cutaway kept the design looking the best.  Then you have to use a water soluble stabilizer on top or the stitches will sink into the terry cloth and get lost. I did a couple of towels this spring and they turned out great!  I was very happy with the results.


----------



## smile5sunshine

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> 
> Sunshine, I still can't wait to see the Jessie outfit in action.
> 
> *



I hate to keep you waiting, but I think I'd like to finish the rest of this set (all four kids will be Toy Story themed for the day) and then try to get a pic of all of them together.  Sorry for the wait!



blessedmom4 said:


> ​



Andrea, you sneaky thing! 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!








dianemom2 said:


> Thanks Judy!  You are always so sweet!  My dad is doing much better and we expect him to get moved out of ICU today!



Oh that's wonderful news! Will keep praying he improves!



campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.



Oh wow this skirt looks FANTASTIC!!! I LOVE the doubloons you added! Great job!



pyrxtc said:


> All this talk of trips makes me envious. We don't have any trips trips in our pans for the next 1-1 1/2 years. The only way we'll be going is if we win a trip. December was my favorite time to be there. I spent Christmas week there this past year and we had one of our best vacations.



I will be in the exact same boat after our trip is over with. We just can't afford to go even semi-frequently. I know that our upcoming trip in August will be the first in a "twice in a childhood" trips that we can take with our kiddos. We won't go back for probably three years when 3DD and DS are old enough to really enjoy it.

I hope that you all will let me stick around, even if I don't sew much Disney stuff. I DO plan to participate in the Big Gives, so that should help give me my Disney sewing fix.



ceemys said:


> No idea where they will put us but if you see a window decorated for my daughters 5th birthday, then that's us!  Mickey heads already cut out and banner made with pink ruffles.
> 
> Christine



ACK, sorry for the confusion, I will be there at the same TIME but not the same place. we'll be staying at Shades of Green (SIL is a DOD Civilian).  Your decorations sound great! That's yet ANOTHER project I have yet to even start! Better get on it!


TERESA:








Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is adorable! I bet she will love the jingly bits.





WyomingMomof6 said:


> Question?
> 
> Are there any special tricks to embroider on towels?  My 8-year-old is going to Bible camp for a week and is a little nervous about it.  I wanted to make her a few special things to take with her and thought about embroidering her name on a few towels and making a toiletry bag, etc.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be welcome!



You need a clear, wash-away stabilizer on top. I actually do hoop my towels, but it isn't too easy. I also like a perforated tear away I found at my local sewing shop.

After knocking out my mom's painting job in just two days, I finally am communing with my machines. Nemo is stitching out right now on a shirt with Dory, Bruce (the shark) and Crush already stitched. Next up will be a goofy theme soccer-style shirt.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Stayed up WAAAAYYY too late last night working on these. They sewed up fairly quickly, but DH wanted to watch a movie, so I was a good wife and did that with him before I started sewing. I didn't even get everything out and set up until 12am!

Here's the shorts I will use for DS's Woody set. They are made out of blue Chambray so they look like Jeans but will be MUCH cooler in the August heat. I wish I had the yellow/gold Denim thread because I think that would have really made them look more jean-ish, but I didn't so made do with the navy thread.

This is made from the Fishsticks Mud Puddle Splashers pattern she has out FREE until the end of July. She is partnering with Hopeful Threads (a great organization that hosts a charity sewing project each month) and this month's project is shorts for boys in an orphanage in Cambodia.

Pattern HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/l...nd-the-free-mud-puddle-splashers-pdf-pattern/

Back Pocket Pattern/Tutorial HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/adding-a-back-pocket-to-your-mud-puddle-splashers/

Woody Shorts Front/Back:








Sunshine


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Question?
> 
> Are there any special tricks to embroider on towels?  My 8-year-old is going to Bible camp for a week and is a little nervous about it.  I wanted to make her a few special things to take with her and thought about embroidering her name on a few towels and making a toiletry bag, etc.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be welcome!



I use a stabilizer on the back called tear & wash, all the tough to get rid of wispies of leftover stabilizer come out with the first washing.  I hoop that, but not the towel, and use a light spray of adhesive and a basting stitch to hold it all steady.  On top I use 2 layers of the clear wash away, this keeps the stitches looking nice, so they don't sink into the toweling.

How about putting her name on a pillowcase and sending fabric markers for her new friends to sign?


----------



## micksmoma

Does anyone know where I can find digitized rugrats for appliques?


----------



## 4monkeys

Hello ladies!!  I haven't been on here in FOREVER!! We had a FABULOUS time in Florida! Disney was a blast and everyone enjoyed themselves.  Of course it wasn't without some of our usual hiccups, but they were to be expected... what wasn't was that silly tropical system that came to say hello!!  I haven't downloaded my camera pictures or gotten any photopass ones yet, but here are some from my cell!

This is Christopher making the most of our checking in process!!






Our first breakfast!!






All of us with the shirts done by Andrea!






Mom and the boys watching fireworks. 






At Universal!  The shirts were designed by Diane!! LOVED THEM!






I have few more of those too, but can't get my phone to upload.  Will probably take me a week to catch up!!


----------



## Sandi S

4monkeys said:


> Hello ladies!!  I haven't been on here in FOREVER!! We had a FABULOUS time in Florida! Disney was a blast and everyone enjoyed themselves.  Of course it wasn't without some of our usual hiccups, but they were to be expected... what wasn't was that silly tropical system that came to say hello!!  I haven't downloaded my camera pictures or gotten any photopass ones yet, but here are some from my cell!
> 
> This is Christopher making the most of our checking in process!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first breakfast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with the shirts done by Andrea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and the boys watching fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Universal!  The shirts were designed by Diane!! LOVED THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have few more of those too, but can't get my phone to upload.  Will probably take me a week to catch up!!



Yay! Looks like you had fun! I am getting so darn excited for my upcoming trip. I have my travel documents and my PhotoPass Plus preorder came with the stock photo disc.

I just updated my blog with my current Dis-wear projects, but I'll share a pic here of what I finished this morning:






This is the front and back with the color-blocking sewn so that I could stitch on it. 

I'm stitching on this (Phineas & Ferb) right now:


----------



## Disney52303

campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.



MEG!! Glad to see you posting! You know I adore that skirt 



smile5sunshine said:


> Stayed up WAAAAYYY too late last night working on these. They sewed up fairly quickly, but DH wanted to watch a movie, so I was a good wife and did that with him before I started sewing. I didn't even get everything out and set up until 12am!
> 
> Here's the shorts I will use for DS's Woody set. They are made out of blue Chambray so they look like Jeans but will be MUCH cooler in the August heat. I wish I had the yellow/gold Denim thread because I think that would have really made them look more jean-ish, but I didn't so made do with the navy thread.
> 
> This is made from the Fishsticks Mud Puddle Splashers pattern she has out FREE until the end of July. She is partnering with Hopeful Threads (a great organization that hosts a charity sewing project each month) and this month's project is shorts for boys in an orphanage in Cambodia.
> 
> Pattern HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/l...nd-the-free-mud-puddle-splashers-pdf-pattern/
> 
> Back Pocket Pattern/Tutorial HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/adding-a-back-pocket-to-your-mud-puddle-splashers/
> 
> Woody Shorts Front/Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Those are adorable! I just bookmarked the pattern to check out!



4monkeys said:


> Hello ladies!!  I haven't been on here in FOREVER!! We had a FABULOUS time in Florida! Disney was a blast and everyone enjoyed themselves.  Of course it wasn't without some of our usual hiccups, but they were to be expected... what wasn't was that silly tropical system that came to say hello!!  I haven't downloaded my camera pictures or gotten any photopass ones yet, but here are some from my cell!
> 
> This is Christopher making the most of our checking in process!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first breakfast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with the shirts done by Andrea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and the boys watching fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Universal!  The shirts were designed by Diane!! LOVED THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have few more of those too, but can't get my phone to upload.  Will probably take me a week to catch up!!



Great pics, the outfits turned out great!


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> All of us with the shirts done by Andrea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Universal!  The shirts were designed by Diane!! LOVED THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have few more of those too, but can't get my phone to upload.  Will probably take me a week to catch up!!


Your trip looks like it was great!  It seems like the tropical storm didn't bother you too much!  It sounds like you got a good deal less rain from it than we did.  I am so happy for you about that!  It was one thing to be stuck inside on some rainy days at my in-laws.  It is another thing to have days at Disney ruined by way too much rain!  I am so happy that your HP shirts turned out well.



Sandi S said:


> This is the front and back with the color-blocking sewn so that I could stitch on it.
> 
> I'm stitching on this (Phineas & Ferb) right now:


Sandi those are going to be so cute!  I love all the color blocked stuff you make!  You seem to have a knack for picking colors that look great together when you make them!



campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes


Welcome and we're glad you stopped lurking and started posting!  The skirt is adorable!  Love the dangling coins!



smile5sunshine said:


> Pattern HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/l...nd-the-free-mud-puddle-splashers-pdf-pattern/
> 
> Back Pocket Pattern/Tutorial HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/adding-a-back-pocket-to-your-mud-puddle-splashers/
> 
> Woody Shorts Front/Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


The shorts are great!  I am going to check out the patterns.  Thanks for the link!  Can't wait to see the top you are putting with the shorts.


----------



## zuzu310

Hey everyone! I have been MIA. With 4th of July, my birthday, and now tomorrow an interview I am behind on my sewing projects! I get so excited seeing everyone's projects. Everyone is so talented on here. I am hoping to get to try out some bowling shirts soon although I am super nervous. I have never done a buttonhole before...so we will see how it goes.

Here is my Mickey Mouse skirt





Pirates shorts





It's time to meet the Muppets!





My son and I on the 4th of July in matching attire. He has some crazy hair from playing outside. Oh and before anyone asks...I fence and those are the bruises from it on my arm. People always give me weird looks in stores.





My Minnie inspired skirt





Star Wars shorts x2









Modeled by my son





That's it for now! Maybe tomorrow and this weekend I will get my current projects done! Let's hope!


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> I will be in the exact same boat after our trip is over with. We just can't afford to go even semi-frequently. I know that our upcoming trip in August will be the first in a "twice in a childhood" trips that we can take with our kiddos. We won't go back for probably three years when 3DD and DS are old enough to really enjoy it.
> 
> I hope that you all will let me stick around, even if I don't sew much Disney stuff. I DO plan to participate in the Big Gives, so that should help give me my Disney sewing fix.
> 
> Sunshine



It's just weird that we are not planning any trips since we've gone so much in the past few years. If the money wasn't already spent, we would be going on the cruise that I had an e-mail about today for September but I know the money needs to be somewhere else.  

I haven't sewn much Disney stuff and it's all welcome. I like vintage patterns and like to mix up my fabric.



zuzu310 said:


> Hey everyone! I have been MIA. With 4th of July, my birthday, and now tomorrow an interview I am behind on my sewing projects! I get so excited seeing everyone's projects. Everyone is so talented on here. I am hoping to get to try out some bowling shirts soon although I am super nervous. I have never done a buttonhole before...so we will see how it goes.
> Here is my Mickey Mouse skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to meet the Muppets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son and I on the 4th of July in matching attire. He has some crazy hair from playing outside. Oh and before anyone asks...I fence and those are the bruises from it on my arm. People always give me weird looks in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Minnie inspired skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars shorts x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeled by my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now! Maybe tomorrow and this weekend I will get my current projects done! Let's hope!



Everything looks great !! 

The Mickey fabric in that first skirt is the curtains in my kitchen. My Aunt made them all after being sick of coming here and me having no curtains. She said she saw the fabric and thought I would like it. She watched my kids for a weekend and I came back to Mickey curtains. Guess I brought her to Disney enough for her to know...

As for the bruise, my legs look like that all the time and so do my arms and I have no excuse. I may have bumped something and not even really felt it much and out comes a giant bruise.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

smile5sunshine said:


> Oh no! I hope that your DD is okay. Any chance it's teeth?
> 
> Sunshine



Yes I absolutely think it could be teeth, thank you for being so thoughtful!  She's much better now, but I have been so frustrated I haven't made great progress on the Ariel costume.  I did manage to get the upper bodice almost finished today though.  The mermaid pattern I bought is a royal pain in the patoot to read and understand...sometimes they make the simplest instructions so difficult.  In any case, my sewing machine isn't broken, I'm so happy!!!  Just bad needles...I used those new Singer ones that have popped up at Walmart and now JoAnn's...they are cheapety cheap but they need replaced alot more than Schmetz.




campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.



Holy cow this is SO SO SO cute!  What pattern did you use?  Where can I get a pattern like this?  Or did you make it up?  I love it!  I don't know if I'll have time but if I do I'd love to make these for my oldest daughter...


----------



## campbell95

Disney52303 said:
			
		

> MEG!! Glad to see you posting! You know I adore that skirt
> !



Hi!!! Thanks!!  You know I couldn't resist posting here!  I've seen so many cute ideas and great tips, I wanted to share too


----------



## campbell95

pumpkinpatchquilter said:
			
		

> Holy cow this is SO SO SO cute!  What pattern did you use?  Where can I get a pattern like this?  Or did you make it up?  I love it!  I don't know if I'll have time but if I do I'd love to make these for my oldest daughter...



Sorry, I don't know how to do multiple quotes on my phone!  The pattern is Ruffle Pop and can be found on youcanmakethis.com.  I just added the coin trim on the over skirt instead of another ruffle


----------



## Yoshiandi

campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.



THAT"S THE STYLE!!! I have been looking and looking for this style skirt and I couldn't find it anywhere. What pattern did you use?? I thought I had bookmarked one but it wasn't in my list and I have material that I bought just to make this style  And I LOVE LOVE the doubloons! 

****Just saw that you listed it!! Thank you soo much!!


----------



## miprender

campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.



The skirt is adorable.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Question?
> 
> Are there any special tricks to embroider on towels?  My 8-year-old is going to Bible camp for a week and is a little nervous about it.  I wanted to make her a few special things to take with her and thought about embroidering her name on a few towels and making a toiletry bag, etc.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be welcome!



I do the same as Diane. I use Cutaway but for the topper I use HeatBeGone by Florianni. After going to a stabilizer class they said the stitches will still sink in with Water Soluble Top.



4monkeys said:


> Hello ladies!!  I haven't been on here in FOREVER!! We had a FABULOUS time in Florida! Disney was a blast and everyone enjoyed themselves.  Of course it wasn't without some of our usual hiccups, but they were to be expected... what wasn't was that silly tropical system that came to say hello!!  I haven't downloaded my camera pictures or gotten any photopass ones yet, but here are some from my cell!
> 
> 
> Our first breakfast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with the shirts done by Andrea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have few more of those too, but can't get my phone to upload.  Will probably take me a week to catch up!!



Love the pictures.... And wasn't that rain the worst.  



Sandi S said:


> Yay! Looks like you had fun! I am getting so darn excited for my upcoming trip. I have my travel documents and my PhotoPass Plus preorder came with the stock photo disc.
> 
> I just updated my blog with my current Dis-wear projects, but I'll share a pic here of what I finished this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front and back with the color-blocking sewn so that I could stitch on it.
> 
> I'm stitching on this (Phineas & Ferb) right now:



So cute... And I have to say I LOVED the PHOTOPASS Plus  I wasn't able to preorder it but it still was worth every penny.



zuzu310 said:


> Hey everyone! I have been MIA. With 4th of July, my birthday, and now tomorrow an interview I am behind on my sewing projects! I get so excited seeing everyone's projects. Everyone is so talented on here. I am hoping to get to try out some bowling shirts soon although I am super nervous. I have never done a buttonhole before...so we will see how it goes.
> 
> Here is my Mickey Mouse skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to meet the Muppets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now! Maybe tomorrow and this weekend I will get my current projects done! Let's hope!



Everything looks terrific. Is it scary that I have all those licensed fabric too



smile5sunshine said:


> Stayed up WAAAAYYY too late last night working on these. They sewed up fairly quickly, but DH wanted to watch a movie, so I was a good wife and did that with him before I started sewing. I didn't even get everything out and set up until 12am!
> 
> Here's the shorts I will use for DS's Woody set. They are made out of blue Chambray so they look like Jeans but will be MUCH cooler in the August heat. I wish I had the yellow/gold Denim thread because I think that would have really made them look more jean-ish, but I didn't so made do with the navy thread.
> 
> This is made from the Fishsticks Mud Puddle Splashers pattern she has out FREE until the end of July. She is partnering with Hopeful Threads (a great organization that hosts a charity sewing project each month) and this month's project is shorts for boys in an orphanage in Cambodia.
> 
> Pattern HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/l...nd-the-free-mud-puddle-splashers-pdf-pattern/
> 
> Back Pocket Pattern/Tutorial HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/adding-a-back-pocket-to-your-mud-puddle-splashers/
> 
> Woody Shorts Front/Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Those shorts are too cute.

I can't sew that late when I am tired or nothing will come out straight.

Thanks for the link on the pattern. Going to check it out right now.


----------



## gijules123

precious i also do some sewing and embroidery for my daughter our first trip is in feb! Super excited made her a valentine's day pillowcase dress!


----------



## Ashmanarion

So I'm making my first attempts at sewing by fixing a throw pillow where some of the seams have come out. Unfortunately, I didn't leave myself enough thread to make my finish knot. I have about .75 of an inch of thread to finish. How can I finish this stitch? Would love some help please.


----------



## VBAndrea

THANK YOU!

Thank you all very kindly for the nice birthday wishes!  

I haven't had time to quote lately so now I'm way behind -- I was looking for fabric in my stash to make a present and couldn't find what I was looking for so now have all my cabinets emptied out and am yet again refolding all my fabric -- I'm doing it on card stock which I am cutting to fit my cabinets, so hopefully I can maintain some sense of order this time.  I had some minor surgery (gum/teeth) this past week and the surgery went fine but the antibiotics are making me nauseous, so I've really been taking it easier than normal (except I make sure I work out when I feel OK since D~ got me hooked on MyFitnessPal!).

I love all the pics of everything you've all done and love the pics Amy shared as well


----------



## nowellsl

I need some opinions .......

I have a chance to buy a Singer Featherweight (Model 221) and can't make up my mind  

They go for pretty high prices on Ebay and judging by the finished auction prices I think it's a good price (around $150), but it's still pretty high considering I got my last Singer (not a featherweight) for $10 at the thrift store 

It sews pretty well, but it needs a new belt, and some oil and grease would help a lot I'm sure. 

I love the looks of these little machines and they're really light and easy to carry around!

So, does anyone here have one?  I'd love to hear how you like it!


----------



## Woodmnky

I am hoping that some of the crafty people on this thread may be able to help me with something. I would like to make some carrying cases to take different activities in for my 2yo. The basic design that I am thinking about is something like this:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/8324603...+case&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

I would like to find a pattern or tutorial that I can use and then modify the pockets for our individual needs. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

nowellsl said:


> I need some opinions .......
> 
> I have a chance to buy a Singer Featherweight (Model 221) and can't make up my mind
> 
> They go for pretty high prices on Ebay and judging by the finished auction prices I think it's a good price (around $150), but it's still pretty high considering I got my last Singer (not a featherweight) for $10 at the thrift store
> 
> It sews pretty well, but it needs a new belt, and some oil and grease would help a lot I'm sure.
> 
> I love the looks of these little machines and they're really light and easy to carry around!
> 
> So, does anyone here have one?  I'd love to hear how you like it!



Um buy it.  BUY IT.  BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT!!!  $150 is VERY VERY GOOD for a featherweight!  LOL*  I do a lot of quilting and it is my favorite machine.  To be honest it's my favorite to sew on of all my machines (I have 13, modern and antique, two treadles), they are VERY reliable.  There are only 7 moving parts in a featherweight and they are ALL metal inside...this is what makes them so great...they are simple, which means they are easy to repair (and repair YOURSELF) and last a LONG time.  Belts are cheap and easy to replace, no biggie there.  The big expense would be if you need to replace anything electrical, for that you'd have to have someone do it for you, but it's worth the money in MHO.  (Unless you are one of the lucky ones to have a Husband or family member handy in the electrical field).  I have two - one in fantastic working order that I paid $300 for refurbished from a local sewing shop, and one my Hubby bought on Ebay for $250...it's a bicentennial badge so it's collectable but it needs some love.  I can't sew on it for now - it must've been in a garage or basement...there was a rats nest in the bottom when it arrived!

In anycase for basic sewing I think they are great machines...I use mine nearly everyday.  Not to mention it's great to take on retreats, to classes, and a great machine to teach children to sew on.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

dianemom2 said:


> Yes, you don't want to hoop the terry cloth.  Use a sticky stabilizer (or just spray regular stabilizer) and float the towels.  Pin the towel  into place very well because you don't want it to shift and with the weight of a towel, it increases the chance of it shifting.  The tutorial on emblibrary recommends using cut away stabilizer on the back even though it stays there permanently.  They showed the results of the various stabilizers after the towels had been washed and the cutaway kept the design looking the best.  Then you have to use a water soluble stabilizer on top or the stitches will sink into the terry cloth and get lost. I did a couple of towels this spring and they turned out great!  I was very happy with the results.





Sandi S said:


> .





TinkerbelleMom said:


> I use a stabilizer on the back called tear & wash, all the tough to get rid of wispies of leftover stabilizer come out with the first washing.  I hoop that, but not the towel, and use a light spray of adhesive and a basting stitch to hold it all steady.  On top I use 2 layers of the clear wash away, this keeps the stitches looking nice, so they don't sink into the toweling.
> 
> How about putting her name on a pillowcase and sending fabric markers for her new friends to sign?





miprender said:


> I do the same as Diane. I use Cutaway but for the topper I use HeatBeGone by Florianni. After going to a stabilizer class they said the stitches will still sink in with Water Soluble.
> 
> :




Thanks ladies!  I will do some experiementing on an old towel first and see what works best for me.

The pillowcase is a great idea!  I know they have t-shirts that all the kids sign for each other but I will definitely do this as well!


----------



## nowellsl

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Um buy it.  BUY IT.  BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT!!!



Hahaha, tell me how you really feel    That is exactly what my mind is saying!  This is also a centennial model made in 1951.  It's actually in pretty good condition, just needs a little adjusting I think.  I'm scared to play with it too much, as she's just letting me try it out for a few days and I don't want to mess anything up.  It doesn't have any attachments, but from what I can see they are plentiful on Ebay for fairly cheap.   Thanks so much for the good review!


----------



## VBAndrea

OK, trying to catch up a wee bit because I am sick of folding fabric and ran out room to store my smaller pieces.


smile5sunshine said:


> Finished two outfits up last night! Also tried out the new open toed foot and BOY am I glad that you all talked me into ordering it! It made it MUCH easier on my eyes, so I could go a bit faster.
> 
> Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much more to do!
> Sunshine


Both look perfect!  I really do love the Jessie set and adore the ric rac rope trim you used on the shirt.



TinkNH said:


> QUESTION I made DD a simply sweet today, and I made a size 4 because when I measured her she was just over the measurement for a 3.  She LOVES it when shes standing up but when she sits the bodice rises up making the straps up to her ears and she is not happy with how it feels..she is swimming in the thing.  Is there any way I can make it a bit smaller (straps and bodice) or should I just pack it away till next year...  it was for our breakfast with Pooh and friends, and I am so sad it is too big   and i was so happy with how it came out.  This was snapped moments before she sat down..freaked out and tore it off


Beautiful!  And I saw she happily wore the next day 



campbell95 said:


> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.


That is just super!  I love the coins!  I put them on my dd's pirate skirt but I wanted it to still be machine washable so I had to make them so they detached.  Yours looks much nicer!



smile5sunshine said:


> Stayed up WAAAAYYY too late last night working on these. They sewed up fairly quickly, but DH wanted to watch a movie, so I was a good wife and did that with him before I started sewing. I didn't even get everything out and set up until 12am!
> 
> Here's the shorts I will use for DS's Woody set. They are made out of blue Chambray so they look like Jeans but will be MUCH cooler in the August heat. I wish I had the yellow/gold Denim thread because I think that would have really made them look more jean-ish, but I didn't so made do with the navy thread.
> 
> This is made from the Fishsticks Mud Puddle Splashers pattern she has out FREE until the end of July. She is partnering with Hopeful Threads (a great organization that hosts a charity sewing project each month) and this month's project is shorts for boys in an orphanage in Cambodia.
> 
> Pattern HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/l...nd-the-free-mud-puddle-splashers-pdf-pattern/
> 
> Back Pocket Pattern/Tutorial HERE: http://fishsticksdesigns.com/blog/adding-a-back-pocket-to-your-mud-puddle-splashers/
> 
> Woody Shorts Front/Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


Those turned out great!  I love the fake fly!



4monkeys said:


> Hello ladies!!  I haven't been on here in FOREVER!! We had a FABULOUS time in Florida! Disney was a blast and everyone enjoyed themselves.  Of course it wasn't without some of our usual hiccups, but they were to be expected... what wasn't was that silly tropical system that came to say hello!!  I haven't downloaded my camera pictures or gotten any photopass ones yet, but here are some from my cell!
> 
> This is Christopher making the most of our checking in process!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first breakfast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with the shirts done by Andrea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and the boys watching fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Universal!  The shirts were designed by Diane!! LOVED THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have few more of those too, but can't get my phone to upload.  Will probably take me a week to catch up!!


I can't wait to see all your pics!!!!  Diane's design turned out super!



Sandi S said:


> Yay! Looks like you had fun! I am getting so darn excited for my upcoming trip. I have my travel documents and my PhotoPass Plus preorder came with the stock photo disc.
> 
> I just updated my blog with my current Dis-wear projects, but I'll share a pic here of what I finished this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front and back with the color-blocking sewn so that I could stitch on it.
> 
> I'm stitching on this (Phineas & Ferb) right now:


I am in LOVE with the nemo waves!!!  That is FANTASTIC!!!!!



zuzu310 said:


> Hey everyone! I have been MIA. With 4th of July, my birthday, and now tomorrow an interview I am behind on my sewing projects! I get so excited seeing everyone's projects. Everyone is so talented on here. I am hoping to get to try out some bowling shirts soon although I am super nervous. I have never done a buttonhole before...so we will see how it goes.
> 
> Here is my Mickey Mouse skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to meet the Muppets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son and I on the 4th of July in matching attire. He has some crazy hair from playing outside. Oh and before anyone asks...I fence and those are the bruises from it on my arm. People always give me weird looks in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Minnie inspired skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars shorts x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeled by my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now! Maybe tomorrow and this weekend I will get my current projects done! Let's hope!


Most fabulous work on everything!  I really adore that skirt on  you.  I need to make myself one!!!  Ouch on the bruising -- I noticed it right away and wondered what on earth happened.  You must really love your fencing to put up with that!

Happy Belated Birthday and good luck on the job interview!!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

nowellsl said:


> Hahaha, tell me how you really feel    That is exactly what my mind is saying!  This is also a centennial model made in 1951.  It's actually in pretty good condition, just needs a little adjusting I think.  I'm scared to play with it too much, as she's just letting me try it out for a few days and I don't want to mess anything up.  It doesn't have any attachments, but from what I can see they are plentiful on Ebay for fairly cheap.   Thanks so much for the good review!



Eep!!  Centennial not bicentennial - you are right!  LOL*

Hahaha, ok I might have got a little emotional.  LOL*  I seriously have major love for the featherweight.  I know not everybody is an antique sewing machine type of person - but you sound like you have the appreciation that is necessary to love one of these babies.  They really are GREAT for sewng even if you have a modern machine.  I have three newer machines that I use when I need to do something that requires zig zag, fancy stitching, or free motion quilting.  But for just about everything else...I use the featherweight.  Most of the sewing we do is basic, straight stitching...and it's great!  I also love the bobbin winder on my featherweight...A LOT.    BTW - do you hit the thrift shops or yard sales much?  I am ALWAYS picking up random boxes of sewing machine attachments an I have dozens for my featherweight that I have paid barely anything for.  I think the most I paid for any attachment was $5 for a complete buttonholer set.  I've also never had to buy bobbins on Ebay because I'm always hunting for them...and I have oodles of empty featherweight bobbins laying around when I need them.  Just a tip too - I picked up a Singer 301 at Goodwill for $10 in perfect working order...the bobbins and casing fit in the 221 if ever you lose yours or need a replacement.  People collect the 301's, especially the 301a's, but they aren't as valuable or sought after as the featherweight.

Ok have I said to much?  LOL*  I have a real problem...lol***    Hope you'll post pictures if you decide to buy!!!


----------



## goteamwood

Our trip is the last week in October, including Halloween and MNSSHP. I made Mickey Halloween shirts for all 8 members of our party (6 adults and the 2 birthday boys.) They went together really fast, much to my surprise, only 3 nap times. (I dread when my kids give up the nap and "Naptimes" is no longer a unit of measure of my productivity.)

Question for those of you who actually know what the heck you are doing... I attached the appliqués with iron-on pellon stuff, then satin stitched around and used the Skullky stabilizer on the back, which says to peel away when done, which I did. Do you iron on some sort of interfacing or anything over the stitching in the back? I feel like it might be a little scratchy, but I am not sure if interfacing will come off in the wash. Prior to this Disney shirts frenzy, I had only ever made a couple quilts and an outfit once middle school. (which, ironically, I wore to Disneyland that summer and have a photo with Mickey.)




Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


----------



## nowellsl

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> do you hit the thrift shops or yard sales much?  I am ALWAYS picking up random boxes of sewing machine attachments an I have dozens for my featherweight that I have paid barely anything for.  I think the most I paid for any attachment was $5 for a complete buttonholer set.  I've also never had to buy bobbins on Ebay because I'm always hunting for them...and I have oodles of empty featherweight bobbins laying around when I need them.  Just a tip too - I picked up a Singer 301 at Goodwill for $10 in perfect working order...the bobbins and casing fit in the 221 if ever you lose yours or need a replacement.  People collect the 301's, especially the 301a's, but they aren't as valuable or sought after as the featherweight.
> 
> Ok have I said to much?  LOL*  I have a real problem...lol***    Hope you'll post pictures if you decide to buy!!!



I don't normally go to thrift stores, but I have a friend that volunteers in a Hospice thrift store a lot.  I'll have to ask him to keep an eye out.  He's the one who spotted the $10 Singer.  I'll have to check them out now!  

That's good to know about the 301 accessories being interchangeable.  Can you use the feet as well?  Do you have a zig zag attachment?  I was wondering if those worked well.  

You have been a big help, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go for it!  I have until Monday to decide.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

goteamwood said:


> Our trip is the last week in October, including Halloween and MNSSHP. I made Mickey Halloween shirts for all 8 members of our party (6 adults and the 2 birthday boys.) They went together really fast, much to my surprise, only 3 nap times. (I dread when my kids give up the nap and "Naptimes" is no longer a unit of measure of my productivity.)
> 
> Question for those of you who actually know what the heck you are doing... I attached the appliqués with iron-on pellon stuff, then satin stitched around and used the Skullky stabilizer on the back, which says to peel away when done, which I did. Do you iron on some sort of interfacing or anything over the stitching in the back? I feel like it might be a little scratchy, but I am not sure if interfacing will come off in the wash. Prior to this Disney shirts frenzy, I had only ever made a couple quilts and an outfit once middle school. (which, ironically, I wore to Disneyland that summer and have a photo with Mickey.)



Sounds like you did everything right to me!  This is exactly how I have been doing them - worn and washed no problem.  Hopefully it doesn't bother your children...but I can tell you I made an applique shirt for my 1 year old for her birthday and it didn't seem to irritate her or her skin or anything...and your shirts are AWESOME!!!!  I love them so much!!  My Husband is getting so into Disney now that we are planning and I am sewing...we haven't even gone on our first trip yet, but he wants to go back for MNSHP too!  Tell us how it goes and I would love to see pictures!  



nowellsl said:


> I don't normally go to thrift stores, but I have a friend that volunteers in a Hospice thrift store a lot.  I'll have to ask him to keep an eye out.  He's the one who spotted the $10 Singer.  I'll have to check them out now!
> 
> That's good to know about the 301 accessories being interchangeable.  Can you use the feet as well?  Do you have a zig zag attachment?  I was wondering if those worked well.
> 
> You have been a big help, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go for it!  I have until Monday to decide.



Oh I'm so glad I could help!  I'm so excited for you!  Can't wait to see pictures and hear about all the sewing you do on it - did you see the Rapunzel dress I just recently posted?  I made the ENTIRE thing on my featherweight.  The only thing I didn't do on my featherweight was the trim I added by hand!  

Pooh, no the attachments for the 301/301a's are not interchangeable with the 221 - they are slant shank.  Only the bobbin casing and the bobbins that I know of.  I checked too as soon as I bought mine!  The 221 is a low shank so you can either look up featherweight 221 attachments or low shank (or short shank) attachments...I have found that there are a lot of Singer attachments from other older machines that will fit.  But you will find them ALL over the place once you start looking.


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> I do the same as Diane. I use Cutaway but for the topper I use HeatBeGone by Florianni. After going to a stabilizer class they said the stitches will still sink in with Water Soluble
> 
> Love the pictures.... And wasn't that rain the worst.


I use the extra thick Solvy and I haven't had a problem.  I've never tried the HeatBeGone before.  Does it work well?  Sorry that you got the rain when you were at Disney!  We were at my in-laws in Sarasota and it rained 24 hours a day for the first 4 days we were there.



goteamwood said:


> Our trip is the last week in October, including Halloween and MNSSHP. I made Mickey Halloween shirts for all 8 members of our party (6 adults and the 2 birthday boys.) They went together really fast, much to my surprise, only 3 nap times. (I dread when my kids give up the nap and "Naptimes" is no longer a unit of measure of my productivity.)
> 
> Question for those of you who actually know what the heck you are doing... I attached the appliqués with iron-on pellon stuff, then satin stitched around and used the Skullky stabilizer on the back, which says to peel away when done, which I did. Do you iron on some sort of interfacing or anything over the stitching in the back? I feel like it might be a little scratchy, but I am not sure if interfacing will come off in the wash. Prior to this Disney shirts frenzy, I had only ever made a couple quilts and an outfit once middle school. (which, ironically, I wore to Disneyland that summer and have a photo with Mickey.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


Love your shirts and I am sure you going to have a great time at MNSSHP.  I especially love the Frankenstein Mickey and the mummy Mickey!!! I completely understand how you feel about being afraid of the kids giving up naps. That was  very big adjustment for us even though it was years ago.  I can still remember how stressed I was about it but it all worked out fine.   You can buy a product to iron onto the back of your appliques.  It is called Tender Touch and it is made by Sulky.  It works great to keep any itchy parts off the skin but it still lets the fabric stretch some so it isn't stiff.


----------



## nannye

Hi everyone. We are back from Disney..... So sad 

Just wanted to say thanks! For all the sewing help and advice you all gave. Illpost some pics after I get them all uploaded and pics done. 

We had an amazing time!


----------



## Ashmanarion

My mother in law just brought me her old sewing machine that she hasn't used in quite a while. It's a Dressmaker S-3000. I have no clue what year it's from but it looks like the 60s-70s. It does run and things appear to work fine. I haven't tried threading it however. Here is a picture.



What do I need to do to make sure the machine is okay to use? Are there some things I need to make sure are okay or need repairing?

Thanks for any help! Loving all the ideas I've seen here so far.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Ashmanarion said:


> My mother in law just brought me her old sewing machine that she hasn't used in quite a while. It's a Dressmaker S-3000. I have no clue what year it's from but it looks like the 60s-70s. It does run and things appear to work fine. I haven't tried threading it however. Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> What do I need to do to make sure the machine is okay to use? Are there some things I need to make sure are okay or need repairing?
> 
> Thanks for any help! Loving all the ideas I've seen here so far.



Awesome!!!  Clean it up, oil it, make sure the powercord isn't sparking or anything or have any bare wires...thread it up and see if it works!!!    I generally have machines in good working order get a good clean out every couple years at a local sew/vac shop...not everyone does this...some people do it once a year who sew a lot...some never at all.  I use mine daily but also open it up, oil any moving parts, and remove whatever lint I can myself.  Other than that I can't think of anything else you'd need to do but sew!


----------



## ItsyBitsy

*I finally found a control foot for my vintage brother. I got to sew with it a little and so far I like it not as much as my main machine but its a very simple machine and I'm still getting used to it. However, its a really cute machine and if anything is nice to look at. Its pink and dark green. I wont be too sad if i don't like sewing on it in the long run as I got it for free and then only paid $12 for the foot control. 

I still havent found a manual for it now have a found out how old it is. It looks like 50's/ early 60's to me. But I saw a few listings on ebay of the same machine and They ended up selling for $180 and $240. So again, its hard to complain when it was free. My Camera hasnt been working but here is a photo I found online. Mine looks exactly like this one.*


----------



## ivey_family

Hi,

Back again to TRY to get back into the swing of the thread.  I don't know why my summer is so crazy, but I just haven't had big blocks of time to sit at the computer and comment.  Anyway, I went back about 10 pages.   



TinkNH said:


> I finished DDs snow white dress.  I went with CarlaCs peasant dress pattern, and made it a size larger than she measured just to make sure the seams wouldnt bother her and we got this:



Adorable!  She looks so happy with the dress!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> The Rapunzel dress is complete!  I'm so happy with it!!!



That is so pretty!  I can't wait to see it modeled!  The head piece turned out nicely, too!



TxDisFanatic said:


> I have been eyeing everyones creations and sewing up a storm for our trip next month. I am really happy with how this one turned out, so I decided to share. We will be eating at Hollywood and Vine for the character meal. My oldest has requested a simple shirt with izzy, my son has jake. I made my youngest a dress. This is the first time I have tried to share a picture, hope it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



LOVE your Izzy top!  We're HUGE Jake fans around here, especially Sharky and Bones!



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a huge batch of bowling shirts (6 at a time, maybe not my best idea ever.) Here are photos of the finished products. I even let my boys try one set on, which they loved. They're a tad big, but we don't leave until the last week in October, so there is room to grow. I joked with my husband we might need to add days to our trip so the kids can wear all their shirts!



All your shirts are fantastic!  I especially love the birthday t's!  The button makes it!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> What colors come to mind when you think of Ariel?



I can't wait to see the finished product!  Those are fun fabrics!  Very much Ariel!



Darragh said:


> Hi all
> 
> I very seldom get in here and chat anymore, but wanted to share a shirt and skirt that I just finished for my grandaughter to wear on our Sept/Oct trip back to WDW.  She loves it because it's so twirly.  She just turned around and around when she was wearing it.



Aww!  That is completely adorable!  Modeled pics, please, when you can!



smile5sunshine said:


> Finished Donald Fab 5 set (to go along with Mickey, Minnie, and Daisy I've already posted):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finished Jessie Inspired Set. I had already posted the skirt. The shirt was made from McCall's M6022 view C. You can't really tell from the picture, but the white part is actually some eyelet fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



These are both so, so cute!  I LOVE the Jessie set!



TinkerbelleMom said:


> DH just gave me the go ahead to book a weekend in December so we can go to MVMCP!!!  That means Christmas customs, right?!!  We'll be at the party Friday, and have Saturday and Sunday to play around where ever we want.  Now I need ideas.  I'm planning on matchy matchy something for at least me and the girls, with Rebecca in something that screams Mickey Christmas, and probably shirts for the big sisters (at 15 & 20 that's all I can hope for, lol!).  I'd make something for DH, but he doesn't always cooperate because he's boring.
> 
> Now I need ideas...suggestions are welcome!



Yay!  More on this topic below...



campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.



Super cute!  That's a great pattern!



smile5sunshine said:


> Woody Shorts Front/Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you for sharing this pattern!  Yours turned out really cute!



4monkeys said:


> Hello ladies!!  I haven't been on here in FOREVER!! We had a FABULOUS time in Florida! Disney was a blast and everyone enjoyed themselves.  Of course it wasn't without some of our usual hiccups, but they were to be expected... what wasn't was that silly tropical system that came to say hello!!  I haven't downloaded my camera pictures or gotten any photopass ones yet, but here are some from my cell!
> 
> 
> All of us with the shirts done by Andrea!



Love this picture!  Welcome back!



zuzu310 said:


> My son and I on the 4th of July in matching attire. He has some crazy hair from playing outside. Oh and before anyone asks...I fence and those are the bruises from it on my arm. People always give me weird looks in stores.



Everything you made is great!  I'm fascinated by fencing!  I always wanted to try it, but never had the time or money.  I'm going to encourage my kids to take a class in a few years and maybe I can do it alongside them.  (Although, that bruise looks pretty painful!)



VBAndrea said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Thank you all very kindly for the nice birthday wishes!
> 
> I had some minor surgery (gum/teeth) this past week and the surgery went fine but the antibiotics are making me nauseous, so I've really been taking it easier than normal (except I make sure I work out when I feel OK since D~ got me hooked on MyFitnessPal!).



Sorry I missed out on wishing you a happy birthday yesterday, so belated good wishes today!!  I hope you're feeling back to normal very soon, too!



goteamwood said:


> Our trip is the last week in October, including Halloween and MNSSHP. I made Mickey Halloween shirts for all 8 members of our party (6 adults and the 2 birthday boys.) They went together really fast, much to my surprise, only 3 nap times. (I dread when my kids give up the nap and "Naptimes" is no longer a unit of measure of my productivity.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Those shirts are all great!  I'm in the same boat about dreading the end of napping season!  I nap with them so I can sew late at night.  I do intend to require a rest time for several more years though, so hopefully I can keep MY nap.  

So, our big news is that we are officially booked for our first Christmas time trip on Nov 25th-Dec 3rd with MVMCP on our last night!  Dh started the year saying no Disney, but kept softening as the year went on.  I have actually had the ressie and ADRs done for two months, but nothing was a done deal until yesterday when we got Free Dining.  Now, I've got to get busy on some Christmas customs!  I've got some ideas swirling, and some Christmas Mickey fabric that I picked up last year, but nothing set in stone yet.  I'll post my basic plan for critiques and ideas soon.

Happy to be 'back' (and hoping to keep it that way)!
Regards,
C.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

ItsyBitsy said:


> *I finally found a control foot for my vintage brother. I got to sew with it a little and so far I like it not as much as my main machine but its a very simple machine and I'm still getting used to it. However, its a really cute machine and if anything is nice to look at. Its pink and dark green. I wont be too sad if i don't like sewing on it in the long run as I got it for free and then only paid $12 for the foot control.
> 
> I still havent found a manual for it now have a found out how old it is. It looks like 50's/ early 60's to me. But I saw a few listings on ebay of the same machine and They ended up selling for $180 and $240. So again, its hard to complain when it was free. My Camera hasnt been working but here is a photo I found online. Mine looks exactly like this one.*




Ooooh that IS a really cute machine, love it!!!  What a score - did this come from your family member or a friend?


----------



## campbell95

VBAndrea said:


> That is just super!  I love the coins!  I put them on my dd's pirate skirt but I wanted it to still be machine washable so I had to make them so they detached.  Yours looks much nicer!



You know, I never even considered washing it!  Whoops!    Luckily, she is my extremely neat child.


----------



## nowellsl

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> did you see the Rapunzel dress I just recently posted?  I made the ENTIRE thing on my featherweight.  The only thing I didn't do on my featherweight was the trim I added by hand!
> 
> Yes, it is beautiful!!
> 
> But you will find them ALL over the place once you start looking.



I ended up shreading the belt last night, it was in bad shape to start with.  I went ahead and ordered a new belt ($6.69) and some bobbins (10 for $3.99) from Sew Classics (D had a link on her trip report) So now that I've invested in supplies, I guess I just have to buy the machine 

Thanks for all your help!!  I may be asking you for help when that belt comes in


----------



## miprender

gijules123 said:


> precious i also do some sewing and embroidery for my daughter our first trip is in feb! Super excited made her a valentine's day pillowcase dress!



 When you get to 10 posts you will have to show us some pictures.



Woodmnky said:


> I am hoping that some of the crafty people on this thread may be able to help me with something. I would like to make some carrying cases to take different activities in for my 2yo. The basic design that I am thinking about is something like this:
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/8324603...+case&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> I would like to find a pattern or tutorial that I can use and then modify the pockets for our individual needs. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks



If you google Crayon Rollup you should be able to get some free patterns similiar to that.



goteamwood said:


> Question for those of you who actually know what the heck you are doing... I attached the appliqués with iron-on pellon stuff, then satin stitched around and used the Skullky stabilizer on the back, which says to peel away when done, which I did. Do you iron on some sort of interfacing or anything over the stitching in the back? I feel like it might be a little scratchy, but I am not sure if interfacing will come off in the wash. Prior to this Disney shirts frenzy, I had only ever made a couple quilts and an outfit once middle school. (which, ironically, I wore to Disneyland that summer and have a photo with Mickey.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Great job on all the shirts.



dianemom2 said:


> I use the extra thick Solvy and I haven't had a problem.  I've never tried the HeatBeGone before.  Does it work well?  Sorry that you got the rain when you were at Disney!  We were at my in-laws in Sarasota and it rained 24 hours a day for the first 4 days we were there.



Oops its call HeatNGone. The lady from Floriani said the water soluble disappears slowly after each washing where this you need to use an iron to remove.

http://www.redrockthreads.com/floriani/heatngone.asp

As for the rain it seems you had it worst. It did pour crazy on that Sunday, but the other days we did have breaks in the rain. So I was thankful for that. The only plus side to all the rain was it kept the heat and crowds away.



nannye said:


> Hi everyone. We are back from Disney..... So sad
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks! For all the sewing help and advice you all gave. Illpost some pics after I get them all uploaded and pics done.
> 
> We had an amazing time!



 back



Ashmanarion said:


> My mother in law just brought me her old sewing machine that she hasn't used in quite a while. It's a Dressmaker S-3000. I have no clue what year it's from but it looks like the 60s-70s. It does run and things appear to work fine. I haven't tried threading it however. Here is a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> What do I need to do to make sure the machine is okay to use? Are there some things I need to make sure are okay or need repairing?
> 
> Thanks for any help! Loving all the ideas I've seen here so far.



Cool machine.



ItsyBitsy said:


> *I finally found a control foot for my vintage brother. I got to sew with it a little and so far I like it not as much as my main machine but its a very simple machine and I'm still getting used to it. However, its a really cute machine and if anything is nice to look at. Its pink and dark green. I wont be too sad if i don't like sewing on it in the long run as I got it for free and then only paid $12 for the foot control.
> 
> I still havent found a manual for it now have a found out how old it is. It looks like 50's/ early 60's to me. But I saw a few listings on ebay of the same machine and They ended up selling for $180 and $240. So again, its hard to complain when it was free. My Camera hasnt been working but here is a photo I found online. Mine looks exactly like this one.*



Another cool machine.



ivey_family said:


> So, our big news is that we are officially booked for our first Christmas time trip on Nov 25th-Dec 3rd with MVMCP on our last night!  Dh started the year saying no Disney, but kept softening as the year went on.  I have actually had the ressie and ADRs done for two months, but nothing was a done deal until yesterday when we got Free Dining.  Now, I've got to get busy on some Christmas customs!  I've got some ideas swirling, and some Christmas Mickey fabric that I picked up last year, but nothing set in stone yet.  I'll post my basic plan for critiques and ideas soon.
> 
> Happy to be 'back' (and hoping to keep it that way)!
> Regards,
> C.



 WooHoo on your new trip.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

ivey_family said:


> That is so pretty!  I can't wait to see it modeled!  The head piece turned out nicely, too!
> 
> I can't wait to see the finished product!  Those are fun fabrics!  Very much Ariel!



Thank you!!!  I think I may wait until all three daughters dresses are done before they model - but I'm almost done with Ariel!!!  Woohoo!  I love the fabric too - but boy oh boy, NOT fun to sew with!!!  Ack!!!



nowellsl said:


> I ended up shreading the belt last night, it was in bad shape to start with.  I went ahead and ordered a new belt ($6.69) and some bobbins (10 for $3.99) from Sew Classics (D had a link on her trip report) So now that I've invested in supplies, I guess I just have to buy the machine
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!  I may be asking you for help when that belt comes in



Hahaha, yep, now you've bought it.    I'm so excited for you that is SO awesome!  Well now you are all set, bobbin sand belt you'll be ready to go.  Hopefully it comes in quickly so you can get busy!!  I'm SO happy I could help!


----------



## VBAndrea

goteamwood said:


> Our trip is the last week in October, including Halloween and MNSSHP. I made Mickey Halloween shirts for all 8 members of our party (6 adults and the 2 birthday boys.) They went together really fast, much to my surprise, only 3 nap times. (I dread when my kids give up the nap and "Naptimes" is no longer a unit of measure of my productivity.)
> 
> Question for those of you who actually know what the heck you are doing... I attached the appliqués with iron-on pellon stuff, then satin stitched around and used the Skullky stabilizer on the back, which says to peel away when done, which I did. Do you iron on some sort of interfacing or anything over the stitching in the back? I feel like it might be a little scratchy, but I am not sure if interfacing will come off in the wash. Prior to this Disney shirts frenzy, I had only ever made a couple quilts and an outfit once middle school. (which, ironically, I wore to Disneyland that summer and have a photo with Mickey.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


Super duper cute!  I think the spider is my favorite though I really can't pic a fav!  



ivey_family said:


> Hi,
> 
> Back again to TRY to get back into the swing of the thread.  I don't know why my summer is so crazy, but I just haven't had big blocks of time to sit at the computer and comment.  Anyway, I went back about 10 pages.
> 
> Sorry I missed out on wishing you a happy birthday yesterday, so belated good wishes today!!  I hope you're feeling back to normal very soon, too!
> 
> So, our big news is that we are officially booked for our first Christmas time trip on Nov 25th-Dec 3rd with MVMCP on our last night!  Dh started the year saying no Disney, but kept softening as the year went on.  I have actually had the ressie and ADRs done for two months, but nothing was a done deal until yesterday when we got Free Dining.  Now, I've got to get busy on some Christmas customs!  I've got some ideas swirling, and some Christmas Mickey fabric that I picked up last year, but nothing set in stone yet.  I'll post my basic plan for critiques and ideas soon.
> 
> Happy to be 'back' (and hoping to keep it that way)!
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for the b-day wishes   Congrats on your trip!!!  

So did you ever do your sale for the nursing covers?  How did it go?

And we never got the baby robin update -- I'm sure they all learned to fly and are long gone by now.


----------



## SallyfromDE

nowellsl said:


> I need some opinions .......
> 
> I have a chance to buy a Singer Featherweight (Model 221) and can't make up my mind
> 
> They go for pretty high prices on Ebay and judging by the finished auction prices I think it's a good price (around $150), but it's still pretty high considering I got my last Singer (not a featherweight) for $10 at the thrift store
> 
> It sews pretty well, but it needs a new belt, and some oil and grease would help a lot I'm sure.
> 
> I love the looks of these little machines and they're really light and easy to carry around!
> 
> So, does anyone here have one?  I'd love to hear how you like it!




I've always wanted a Treadle machine with oak cabinet, more for appearance then to use. I came across one that didn't pan out. But while I was trying to find info on it, I came across an article that said the antique singers didn't really have value since there are so many of them still around. Except for the Featherweight. So I say to go for it!!


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> So did you ever do your sale for the nursing covers?  How did it go?
> 
> And we never got the baby robin update -- I'm sure they all learned to fly and are long gone by now.



What a memory, Andrea!

I have yet to sell any nursing covers, but I AM officially registered as a vendor for a Mom 2 Mom sale on Sept. 15th.  I'm currently making about 7 upcycled toddler dresses from men's dress shirts and as many ruffled diaper covers as I can complete before Sept.  I also registered my shop name on Etsy, but my PR dept (dh) hasn't worked on graphics for me yet so it's still not open.  Excuses, excuses, right?   I need to make about $300 at that sale to buy my embroidery machine, so I'm praying it goes well!

We were lucky enough to be outside the day the robins left the nest!  It was pretty amazing to see the last one fly off.  And they did stay nearby that first day.  One landed on a neighbor's car and tried over and over to walk up the back window but kept slipping back down.  It was pretty cute to see!

Regards,
C.


----------



## nowellsl

SallyfromDE said:


> I've always wanted a Treadle machine with oak cabinet, more for appearance then to use. I came across one that didn't pan out. But while I was trying to find info on it, I came across an article that said the antique singers didn't really have value since there are so many of them still around. Except for the Featherweight. So I say to go for it!!



I actually have an old treadle, I learned to sew on it when I was young   Wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## 4monkeys

Everything I have managed to see looks great. I still haven't caught up everything I missed...but trying!!


----------



## Sally

My husband surprised me with a Singer 404 Slant Needle machine in the wooden cabinet.  It was at a thrift store for $15. Needs a cleaning and oiling for sure.  The bobbin rubber wheel is dry rotted, but is runs smooth and quiet.  Hopefully pictures and maybe a name for her soon.






Sorry its huge, it was much smaller in photobucket.  She is dirty and needs some love, but she sounds delightful.


----------



## ncmomof2

Oh, my trip is coming up fast and I need motivation to sew!!  I get so nervous to get started.  This is my favorite place to get it.  Any new patterns out there that younall love?  I will be trying the Grace for the first time.


----------



## ivey_family

ncmomof2 said:


> Oh, my trip is coming up fast and I need motivation to sew!!  I get so nervous to get started.  This is my favorite place to get it.  Any new patterns out there that younall love?  I will be trying the Grace for the first time.




I know that getting started feeling!  I procrastinate a few days on most projects though once I start, I can't remember why I wasn't ready to jump right in.  

Good luck putting your plans together.  I can't wait to see what you come up with!  Last year's dresses were awesome!


I have a question about some applique designs.  I've perused all the main sites (HeatherSue, Bows&Clothes, Diva's Doodles, GlitzyStiches, VTU) but I've spotted some designs on an etsy page selling shirts that I haven't seen anywhere.  Has anyone seen these designs for sale?  











Edited to add:  PPA design found on HeatherSue's site, thanks to Misty!






Any other main embroidery sites I might not have checked?

Thank you!
Regards,
C.


----------



## goteamwood

ncmomof2 said:
			
		

> Oh, my trip is coming up fast and I need motivation to sew!!  I get so nervous to get started.  This is my favorite place to get it.  Any new patterns out there that younall love?  I will be trying the Grace for the first time.



I have the opposite problem. Our trip is end of October and I have not stopped making shirts for my boys for 3 weeks. Soon I will have more shirts than days of our trip. Not that it's getting out of hand or anything ...


----------



## Sandi S

goteamwood said:


> I have the opposite problem. Our trip is end of October and I have not stopped making shirts for my boys for 3 weeks. Soon I will have more shirts than days of our trip. Not that it's getting out of hand or anything ...



LOL - I know that getting out of hand feeling...I'm there.


----------



## cogero

I leave on Friday for our cruise and I am still sewing  and I have an order I have to get out


----------



## zuzu310

I have a question for everyone on here. How do you cut your fabric out? Do you use a rotary cutter? Up until now, I have traced them out on the fabric and then cut my fabric pieces using scissors but it takes forever and I feel it could be more accurate. I have a ton of things to finish before our trip and cutting the fabric out takes forever. I need a way that is faster!!!


----------



## zuzu310

goteamwood said:


> I have the opposite problem. Our trip is end of October and I have not stopped making shirts for my boys for 3 weeks. Soon I will have more shirts than days of our trip. Not that it's getting out of hand or anything ...



Also, I may need to ask questions. After I get the last 3 pairs of my son's shorts done today (hopefully!), I plan on starting the bowler shirts. I am so nervous. I glanced at the pattern and was worried that I would have problems. I've never done a buttonhole before. Eek!


----------



## goteamwood

zuzu310 said:
			
		

> I have a question for everyone on here. How do you cut your fabric out? Do you use a rotary cutter? Up until now, I have traced them out on the fabric and then cut my fabric pieces using scissors but it takes forever and I feel it could be more accurate. I have a ton of things to finish before our trip and cutting the fabric out takes forever. I need a way that is faster!!!



I use the rotary cutter. I pin the pattern right to the fabric and cut around it.  My mom is a life-long seamstress uses scissors but I find it tedious and I think my cuts are cleaner than when I use scissors. I am by no means an expert though. Just lazy.


----------



## gijules123

goteamwood said:


> I have the opposite problem. Our trip is end of October and I have not stopped making shirts for my boys for 3 weeks. Soon I will have more shirts than days of our trip. Not that it's getting out of hand or anything ...



I agree 100% we aren't going to wdw until Feb. of 2013 and I cannot stop sewing dresses and shirts all sorts of fun stuff for my dd1!! We are going with my dh family and they are all putting in requests for shirts that will match my dd's!!!


----------



## phins_jazy

ivey_family said:


> Any other main embroidery sites I might not have checked?
> 
> Thank you!
> Regards,
> C.


I know the PPA one is Heathers.  I'm on her site right now filling up my shopping cart.


----------



## goteamwood

gijules123 said:
			
		

> I agree 100% we aren't going to wdw until Feb. of 2013 and I cannot stop sewing dresses and shirts all sorts of fun stuff for my dd1!! We are going with my dh family and they are all putting in requests for shirts that will match my dd's!!!



I just gave my in-laws their mnsshp shirts I made and my MIL was over the moon and can't stop talking about it to anyone who will listen. I'm just glad she wasn't offended she ended up with witch Minnie, which was coincidental but you never know how people read into things. for the record shes a very sweet woman, not witchy at all.


----------



## pyrxtc

zuzu310 said:


> I have a question for everyone on here. How do you cut your fabric out? Do you use a rotary cutter? Up until now, I have traced them out on the fabric and then cut my fabric pieces using scissors but it takes forever and I feel it could be more accurate. I have a ton of things to finish before our trip and cutting the fabric out takes forever. I need a way that is faster!!!



I use a rotary cutter. Never tried scissors and the cutting out works great ! I also pin the pattern right to the fabric and just cut all the way around.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> What a memory, Andrea!
> 
> I have yet to sell any nursing covers, but I AM officially registered as a vendor for a Mom 2 Mom sale on Sept. 15th.  I'm currently making about 7 upcycled toddler dresses from men's dress shirts and as many ruffled diaper covers as I can complete before Sept.  I also registered my shop name on Etsy, but my PR dept (dh) hasn't worked on graphics for me yet so it's still not open.  Excuses, excuses, right?   I need to make about $300 at that sale to buy my embroidery machine, so I'm praying it goes well!
> 
> We were lucky enough to be outside the day the robins left the nest!  It was pretty amazing to see the last one fly off.  And they did stay nearby that first day.  One landed on a neighbor's car and tried over and over to walk up the back window but kept slipping back down.  It was pretty cute to see!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Great that you got a little start to an etsy shop   I'm still on the fence about selling and don't think I'll ever get off of it.  It would be so much easier if there weren't rules and regulations!



Sally said:


> My husband surprised me with a Singer 404 Slant Needle machine in the wooden cabinet.  It was at a thrift store for $15. Needs a cleaning and oiling for sure.  The bobbin rubber wheel is dry rotted, but is runs smooth and quiet.  Hopefully pictures and maybe a name for her soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its huge, it was much smaller in photobucket.  She is dirty and needs some love, but she sounds delightful.


Awesome!  Have fun cleaning her up.



zuzu310 said:


> I have a question for everyone on here. How do you cut your fabric out? Do you use a rotary cutter? Up until now, I have traced them out on the fabric and then cut my fabric pieces using scissors but it takes forever and I feel it could be more accurate. I have a ton of things to finish before our trip and cutting the fabric out takes forever. I need a way that is faster!!!


I use a rotary cutter.  I have a big cutting mat so I don't pin the patterns -- i just weight them down and cut around them.  It goes really fast that way, though if it's large pieces I have to pin since they get moved around on the cutting mat.



zuzu310 said:


> Also, I may need to ask questions. After I get the last 3 pairs of my son's shorts done today (hopefully!), I plan on starting the bowler shirts. I am so nervous. I glanced at the pattern and was worried that I would have problems. I've never done a buttonhole before. Eek!


Just practice the buttonholes on scrap fabric first until you get used to doing them.


----------



## TinkNH

zuzu310 said:


> I have a question for everyone on here. How do you cut your fabric out? Do you use a rotary cutter? Up until now, I have traced them out on the fabric and then cut my fabric pieces using scissors but it takes forever and I feel it could be more accurate. I have a ton of things to finish before our trip and cutting the fabric out takes forever. I need a way that is faster!!!



I got a small cutting mat and rotary cutter at a 50% off sale at Jo-anns...and i use it to do most of my cutting.  I use a scissor for curves and small cuts because I am not that great with the rotary cutter


----------



## ivey_family

phins_jazy said:


> I know the PPA one is Heathers.  I'm on her site right now filling up my shopping cart.



A-ha!  Thank you!  I missed it over there.   I'll go back and edit that post.

Regards,
C.


----------



## aboveH20

I tried twice to upload photos of my latest bag.  Both times after spending valuable brain energy and precious time the post disappeared whilst I was previewing to check for those hide and seek typos.

Here's a sneak peak.






PS This is the prototype, not the real deal.

 <--- sort of like my effort to post, now you see it, now you don't


----------



## cogero

zuzu310 said:


> Also, I may need to ask questions. After I get the last 3 pairs of my son's shorts done today (hopefully!), I plan on starting the bowler shirts. I am so nervous. I glanced at the pattern and was worried that I would have problems. I've never done a buttonhole before. Eek!



I use both scissors and a rotary cutter depends on the pattern actually.


----------



## Sandi S

cogero said:


> I use both scissors and a rotary cutter depends on the pattern actually.



I rotary cut long straight pieces as well as slippery knits. When you cut with scissors, keep the scissors between you and the fabric - you will get a much more accurate cut.

I have two knit shirts finished today so far and should have five done before I go to bed. I had just enough of the soft cover-up I like to use over my embroidery inside the shirts. I'll need to get a new roll before I can finish more shirts.

I ended up booking a princess dinner for me and Gracie in Norway. I am so excited about that - plan to make customs for both of us for that!


----------



## aboveH20

_Tried twice before to post this, so if it doesn't happen this time I'll know it's not to be_​

The renewal notice for my annual membership in the Tote Bag Club came so I decided to finally make the bag I've been _thinking_ about making.  For about a week I'd been trying to use up a spool of thread, so instead of using some lightweight fabric for a prototype, I diligently sewed together little scraps my mother's passed along.

Front and back






 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inside






I put a "dangling" pocket inside, because I thought it would be easier to access than an "embedded" pocket






A little Mickey ring on the outside to clip on a bottle of hand sanitizer, or a souvenir key chain or ???

I don't remember who first used one, so thank you to whomever 







Then it was time to make the real deal.  A Disney Tote Bag. I had fun.  The embroidery design is by *heathersue*.

Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my sons is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic. 

Front and back






 and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inside






Dangling pocket






Mickey ring






Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.


----------



## miprender

Sally said:


> My husband surprised me with a Singer 404 Slant Needle machine in the wooden cabinet.  It was at a thrift store for $15. Needs a cleaning and oiling for sure.  The bobbin rubber wheel is dry rotted, but is runs smooth and quiet.  Hopefully pictures and maybe a name for her soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry its huge, it was much smaller in photobucket.  She is dirty and needs some love, but she sounds delightful.



 Great find.



ivey_family said:


> I know that getting started feeling!  I procrastinate a few days on most projects though once I start, I can't remember why I wasn't ready to jump right in.
> 
> Good luck putting your plans together.  I can't wait to see what you come up with!  Last year's dresses were awesome!
> 
> 
> I have a question about some applique designs.  I've perused all the main sites (HeatherSue, Bows&Clothes, Diva's Doodles, GlitzyStiches, VTU) but I've spotted some designs on an etsy page selling shirts that I haven't seen anywhere.  Has anyone seen these designs for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other main embroidery sites I might not have checked?
> 
> Thank you!
> Regards,
> C.



I've never seen those designs but if you find out who I would love them

Also check out Jessica's site http://misskenziemac.com/store.html



zuzu310 said:


> I have a question for everyone on here. How do you cut your fabric out? Do you use a rotary cutter? Up until now, I have traced them out on the fabric and then cut my fabric pieces using scissors but it takes forever and I feel it could be more accurate. I have a ton of things to finish before our trip and cutting the fabric out takes forever. I need a way that is faster!!!



I can only cut using the rotary cutter if the pattern is straight. Otherwise I use my scissors.



goteamwood said:


> I just gave my in-laws their mnsshp shirts I made and my MIL was over the moon and can't stop talking about it to anyone who will listen. I'm just glad she wasn't offended she ended up with witch Minnie, which was coincidental but you never know how people read into things. for the record shes a very sweet woman, not witchy at all.



 Glad she wasn't offended.





aboveH20 said:


> _Tried twice before to post this, so if it doesn't happen this time I'll know it's not to be_​
> 
> The renewal notice for my annual membership in the Tote Bag Club came so I decided to finally make the bag I've been _thinking_ about making.  For about a week I'd been trying to use up a spool of thread, so instead of using some lightweight fabric for a prototype, I diligently sewed together little scraps my mother's passed along.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a "dangling" pocket inside, because I thought it would be easier to access than an "embedded" pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Mickey ring on the outside to clip on a bottle of hand sanitizer, or a souvenir key chain or ???
> 
> I don't remember who first used one, so thank you to whomever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was time to make the real deal.  I had fun.  The embroidery design is by *heathersue*.
> 
> Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my son's is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.



Love the Mickey ring.... and awesome job on the bags. Glad you are posting pictures again


----------



## ivey_family

aboveH20 said:


> Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.



Arrrgh!  i delelted part of the photo name!  Sorry!

Very cute and functional!  I love the ribbon!

Regards,
C.


----------



## pequele

ok ok ok, please don't shoot me, I am sure there is somewhere in the 190+ pages but I haven't gotten through all!

But where do some of you look for your Disney fabric? We were at Joann's today and well if I wanted princess stuff I'd be golden, there were also Cars, Toy Story, Star Wars and Winnie the Pooh. BUT I want some generic Mickey or his gang fabric (cotton like for quilting, not flannel). Do some of you use websites? Does our Joann's just stink  They even expanded after it flooded in Hurricane Irene but poop for Disney fabric!!!


----------



## nowellsl

pequele said:


> ok ok ok, please don't shoot me, I am sure there is somewhere in the 190+ pages but I haven't gotten through all!
> 
> But where do some of you look for your Disney fabric? We were at Joann's today and well if I wanted princess stuff I'd be golden, there were also Cars, Toy Story, Star Wars and Winnie the Pooh. BUT I want some generic Mickey or his gang fabric (cotton like for quilting, not flannel). Do some of you use websites? Does our Joann's just stink  They even expanded after it flooded in Hurricane Irene but poop for Disney fabric!!!



They had some at hobbylobby.com a while back.  Walmart usually has some as well.


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:


> ok ok ok, please don't shoot me, I am sure there is somewhere in the 190+ pages but I haven't gotten through all!
> 
> But where do some of you look for your Disney fabric? We were at Joann's today and well if I wanted princess stuff I'd be golden, there were also Cars, Toy Story, Star Wars and Winnie the Pooh. BUT I want some generic Mickey or his gang fabric (cotton like for quilting, not flannel). Do some of you use websites? Does our Joann's just stink  They even expanded after it flooded in Hurricane Irene but poop for Disney fabric!!!



I found licensed character fabric at fabric.com and hancock and joann. Their mickey fabric selection was lame at both my joann and hancock nearby. I did find some at fabric.com. I also just got solid red/black/yellow for a mickey project too. SUPER cheap, like $3/yard for cotton broadcloth. I have seen lots of great mickey fabrics on easy, too. Seems like a lot of them ship from Asia though, so I decided to go with the others. 

The other shirts I made were the aforementioned Pooh, Toy Story and Cars. Luckily those are all favorites around our house. I hear you on the princess stuff. Holy cow, I was there today and there were about a dozen choices just for Tinkerbell. Don't get me wrong, I love that little sprite and all but geez, show Mickey some love.


----------



## Sandi S

aboveH20 said:


> _Tried twice before to post this, so if it doesn't happen this time I'll know it's not to be_​
> 
> The renewal notice for my annual membership in the Tote Bag Club came so I decided to finally make the bag I've been _thinking_ about making.  For about a week I'd been trying to use up a spool of thread, so instead of using some lightweight fabric for a prototype, I diligently sewed together little scraps my mother's passed along.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a "dangling" pocket inside, because I thought it would be easier to access than an "embedded" pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Mickey ring on the outside to clip on a bottle of hand sanitizer, or a souvenir key chain or ???
> 
> I don't remember who first used one, so thank you to whomever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was time to make the real deal.  I had fun.  The embroidery design is by *heathersue*.
> 
> Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my sons is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.



I love the Mickey bag - beautiful!



pequele said:


> ok ok ok, please don't shoot me, I am sure there is somewhere in the 190+ pages but I haven't gotten through all!
> 
> But where do some of you look for your Disney fabric? We were at Joann's today and well if I wanted princess stuff I'd be golden, there were also Cars, Toy Story, Star Wars and Winnie the Pooh. BUT I want some generic Mickey or his gang fabric (cotton like for quilting, not flannel). Do some of you use websites? Does our Joann's just stink  They even expanded after it flooded in Hurricane Irene but poop for Disney fabric!!!



My Joann's can fluctuate with selection - try Walmart and/or fabric.com

Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:






































All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!


----------



## GlassSlippers

ItsyBitsy said:


> *I finally found a control foot for my vintage brother. I got to sew with it a little and so far I like it not as much as my main machine but its a very simple machine and I'm still getting used to it. However, its a really cute machine and if anything is nice to look at. Its pink and dark green. I wont be too sad if i don't like sewing on it in the long run as I got it for free and then only paid $12 for the foot control.
> 
> I still havent found a manual for it now have a found out how old it is. It looks like 50's/ early 60's to me. But I saw a few listings on ebay of the same machine and They ended up selling for $180 and $240. So again, its hard to complain when it was free. My Camera hasnt been working but here is a photo I found online. Mine looks exactly like this one.*




You could try a google search for the manual for your model. If you find it, you can either bookmark it or print it and, Voila! A free manual!

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

Does anyone know at what point in selling my sewing and other crafts I would need a tax I D number? Does it cost anything, do you suppose? It just occurred to me that it might be necessary.

TIA

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## TinkNH

aboveH20 said:


> _Tried twice before to post this, so if it doesn't happen this time I'll know it's not to be_​
> 
> The renewal notice for my annual membership in the Tote Bag Club came so I decided to finally make the bag I've been _thinking_ about making.  For about a week I'd been trying to use up a spool of thread, so instead of using some lightweight fabric for a prototype, I diligently sewed together little scraps my mother's passed along.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a "dangling" pocket inside, because I thought it would be easier to access than an "embedded" pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Mickey ring on the outside to clip on a bottle of hand sanitizer, or a souvenir key chain or ???
> 
> I don't remember who first used one, so thank you to whomever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was time to make the real deal.  I had fun.  The embroidery design is by *heathersue*.
> 
> Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my sons is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.



Adorable..and I dont think it will take you over 18 years to get the $$  



Sandi S said:


> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!



Those are great!!  I may have to look into this Ottobre...seems boys patterns are harder to find...



GlassSlippers said:


> Does anyone know at what point in selling my sewing and other crafts I would need a tax I D number? Does it cost anything, do you suppose? It just occurred to me that it might be necessary.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I am not sure as it can vary by state but here in NH I don't know anyone who sells at fairs or on etsy that has one....I think you have to be doing large volume (over $5000 net income) before you need one I can ask the accountant (DH) but hes asleep now, so I will try to remember int eh morning.  There should be some info on your states website,  hope that helps some....


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> _Tried twice before to post this, so if it doesn't happen this time I'll know it's not to be_​
> 
> The renewal notice for my annual membership in the Tote Bag Club came so I decided to finally make the bag I've been _thinking_ about making.  For about a week I'd been trying to use up a spool of thread, so instead of using some lightweight fabric for a prototype, I diligently sewed together little scraps my mother's passed along.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a "dangling" pocket inside, because I thought it would be easier to access than an "embedded" pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Mickey ring on the outside to clip on a bottle of hand sanitizer, or a souvenir key chain or ???
> 
> I don't remember who first used one, so thank you to whomever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was time to make the real deal.  I had fun.  The embroidery design is by *heathersue*.
> 
> Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my sons is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.


Very nice!  Love the ribbons!  Are you fray checking all that -- that's my least favorite part about doing things with ribbon.



pequele said:


> ok ok ok, please don't shoot me, I am sure there is somewhere in the 190+ pages but I haven't gotten through all!
> 
> But where do some of you look for your Disney fabric? We were at Joann's today and well if I wanted princess stuff I'd be golden, there were also Cars, Toy Story, Star Wars and Winnie the Pooh. BUT I want some generic Mickey or his gang fabric (cotton like for quilting, not flannel). Do some of you use websites? Does our Joann's just stink  They even expanded after it flooded in Hurricane Irene but poop for Disney fabric!!!


Joann's usually has one Mickey print and one Minnie print.  Walmart and Hancocks sometimes have them too -- always seems to be hit or miss so if they have it and it's on sale I stock up.  You can also check e-bay and etsy.



Sandi S said:


> I love the Mickey bag - beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> My Joann's can fluctuate with selection - try Walmart and/or fabric.com
> 
> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!


Super job!  I think I like the Goofy one the best.  I guarantee you will have people asking you where you bought those!



GlassSlippers said:


> Does anyone know at what point in selling my sewing and other crafts I would need a tax I D number? Does it cost anything, do you suppose? It just occurred to me that it might be necessary.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


It may vary from state to state.  In Virginia you must have a business license and tax ID before selling anything -- even if it's just a craft show you have to have a state tax ID and you must report monthly the first year.  You only get taxed (state wise) on what you sell to VA residents but you must still send in the form monthly and report $0 if all your sales are out of state.  I have no clue how it works with federal taxes -- I do not know if you have to file business taxes or if you can just lump sales into an "other income" category on personal taxes.  And this is the real reason why I do not sell.  I'd hate to do something wrong and end up behind bars.


----------



## goteamwood

Sandi S said:
			
		

> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!



Those are all amazing. I especially love the Goofy one, but Nemo is awesome with the waves.


----------



## RMAMom

I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th. 
She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her. 
He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.

Matthew Augustine Anderson





[/IMG]

Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!

Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!



I love all of them but I think my favorite is the Goofy one too. You all are really making me want to subscribe to Ottobre and maybe even work with knits too. But I don't have an embroidery machine so I can't do any of this stuff anyways.



aboveH20 said:


> _Tried twice before to post this, so if it doesn't happen this time I'll know it's not to be_​
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Mickey ring on the outside to clip on a bottle of hand sanitizer, or a souvenir key chain or ???
> 
> Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my sons is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.



very cool ! I like the scrap one and I'm sure someone will love it ! I like the Mickey one too, the colors and ribbons are great !

I'm sure you'll have no problems selling these and they will be done and sold before your grandchild's graduation day. In fact, I'm sure you'll get sick of making them well before then ! HAha !


----------



## phins_jazy

All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever![/QUOTE]

Goofy is my favorite!  You did a wonderful job.  Knits scare me.  I've never done anything with them.


----------



## Sandi S

RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.



Aww! What a sweet little guy! I hope your DD has a smooth recovery. C-sections are no fun.



pyrxtc said:


> I love all of them but I think my favorite is the Goofy one too. You all are really making me want to subscribe to Ottobre and maybe even work with knits too. But I don't have an embroidery machine so I can't do any of this stuff anyways.



When I started subscribing to Ottobre, I had never used knits (not all their patterns are for knits) and I didn't have an embroidery machine. I actually learned a lot just from using thier patterns.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Hello lovely sewers! I had a quick question, hope someone might be able to help...I am looking for an embroidery design that has something along the lines of "my first trip" I cant seem to find one, but surely theirs got to be one out there somewhere! Thanks in advance


----------



## DisneyMom5

aboveH20 said:


> Then it was time to make the real deal.  I had fun.  The embroidery design is by *heathersue*.
> 
> Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my sons is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.



[I'm just a lurker here (haven't sewn in YEARS) but I happen to be an IRL friend of HeatherSue and Teresa (what's your username, Teresa?) --The Dis-Boutiquing Dis-er Sisters--and I like to see all the creations.]

This bag...is FABULOUS!!!  Tell your kids to go ahead and have a whole lot of grandkids in the future...you're going to be rich enough to spoil them.  Seriously!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.



Mary, congratulations on the new adorable grandson 
hope Rachel has a quick recovery and feels better soon


----------



## Piper

RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.



What a precious and beautiful baby!  I'm glad he did so well!  Hope his mom recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## Piper

Love all the bags.  I am thinking about making one for my diabetic supplies.  Plain black is so boring!  It would need to be small with lots of pockets and elastic straps.  

Maybe I'll just start by covering one I already have in pretty fabric and go from there!


----------



## gijules123

just some things I have been working on...


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a "dangling" pocket inside, because I thought it would be easier to access than an "embedded" pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Mickey ring on the outside to clip on a bottle of hand sanitizer, or a souvenir key chain or ???
> 
> I don't remember who first used one, so thank you to whomever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was time to make the real deal.  I had fun.  The embroidery design is by *heathersue*.
> 
> Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my sons is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie  off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.



Love love love the disney bag, where is mine 



Sandi S said:


> I love the Mickey bag - beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> My Joann's can fluctuate with selection - try Walmart and/or fabric.com
> 
> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!



Love these shirts. I seriously need to get over my fear of knits. LOVE.

So much cuteness.


----------



## tricia

Above H20 -  Love the bags.  Nice to see you have the time to be sewing again.

Sandi - Awesome boys shirts.  Ottobre rocks.






RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.



So cute.  Congrats to you and the family.  Hope his momma gets well quick.



gijules123 said:


> just some things I have been working on...



Very cute stuff.


----------



## TinkNH

RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.



he is precious!  Hope your daughter is feeling better....I had issues after the twins were born ..its amazing how pregnancy can mess you up sometimes!


----------



## Teamtori

I will go back to check all of your fabulous creations, but I wanted to say hello! I have been on quarantine for almost a week now as I caught a horrible case of viral pink eye! I haven't been able to be near the kids or touch Marilyn or Gordon (my sewing/embroidery machines!) I still have tons of outfits to finish and we leave Saturday morning!!! The good news is that my eye is doing much better ahead of schedule (they wrote me a note to miss two weeks of work!) and I should be able to go back to work tomorrow! Keep you fingers crossed that the kids stay healthy for our trip!!


----------



## cogero

QUESTION
Does anyone know where I could find applique designs of Mushu and Mulan's Horse?

I thought I had seen Mushu some where but can't find him,


----------



## chellewashere

cogero said:


> QUESTION
> Does anyone know where I could find applique designs of Mushu and Mulan's Horse?
> 
> I thought I had seen Mushu some where but can't find him,



Have it saved in Heathersue http://www.etsy.com/listing/25709764/mushu-from-disneys-mulan-dragon-digital 

but its her etsy site so maybe on her normal site she might have it but I couldnt find it, maybe if you contacted her she could tell you where she has it


----------



## campbell95

aboveH20 said:


> _Tried twice before to post this, so if it doesn't happen this time I'll know it's not to be_​
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside



I love this bag!  Looks wonderful!!



Sandi S said:


>



All of the shirts look great!!  



gijules123 said:


>



That is darling!  Just really sweet!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ivey_family said:


> I
> 
> I have a question about some applique designs.  I've perused all the main sites (HeatherSue, Bows&Clothes, Diva's Doodles, GlitzyStiches, VTU) but I've spotted some designs on an etsy page selling shirts that I haven't seen anywhere.  Has anyone seen these designs for sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:  PPA design found on HeatherSue's site, thanks to Misty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other main embroidery sites I might not have checked?
> 
> Thank you!
> Regards,
> C.



Divas Doodles has the donald duck pictured. Can't find the others but I would love them!


----------



## gijules123

campbell95 said:


> I love this bag!  Looks wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is darling!  Just really sweet!



Thank You! We will be in WDW for Valentine's Day of 2013 and just wanted my DD(1 almost 2 for the trip) to have a special dress to wear!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sandi S said:


> I love the Mickey bag - beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> My Joann's can fluctuate with selection - try Walmart and/or fabric.com
> 
> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!



I love all your shirts and the color selections are just perfect.


----------



## goteamwood

I wasn't sure what to make for our Animal Kingdom day. Something about a couple of little boys in a leopard print seemed odd to me. So I came up with this. I got 1/2 yard of cotton canvas, the D-rings, and a couple buttons. I used the bowling shirt pattern for the sizing and found a tutorial online to make pleated cargo pockets. Figured I should learn to make pockets, but I can say it is not my favorite thing. Still, I might make some shorts to match the previous shirts, and pockets would be nice.

One vest is done, the other is nearly done except somehow I managed to lose an entire front panel piece, already cut, into thin air. I have searched high and low in my bedroom (which is where my sewing machine is set up for now.) and it's just GONE. Hoping I don't need to go buy more canvas.




Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


----------



## pequele

Thanks to everyone who helped me find some Mickey fabrics! Got some more ordered! Woot


----------



## gijules123

goteamwood said:


> I wasn't sure what to make for our Animal Kingdom day. Something about a couple of little boys in a leopard print seemed odd to me. So I came up with this. I got 1/2 yard of cotton canvas, the D-rings, and a couple buttons. I used the bowling shirt pattern for the sizing and found a tutorial online to make pleated cargo pockets. Figured I should learn to make pockets, but I can say it is not my favorite thing. Still, I might make some shorts to match the previous shirts, and pockets would be nice.
> 
> One vest is done, the other is nearly done except somehow I managed to lose an entire front panel piece, already cut, into thin air. I have searched high and low in my bedroom (which is where my sewing machine is set up for now.) and it's just GONE. Hoping I don't need to go buy more canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Great Job!!! Absolutely precious!!!


----------



## Fruto76

blessedmom4 said:


> ​


Happy Belated Birthday, Andrea! Hope you had a great day and are feeling better from the surgery!



campbell95 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been lurking for awhile.  You all do such amazing work!!  I finally built up enough posts to share my recent project.  It's a ruffle pop skirt, with a small twist.  I couldn't resist the doubloons :good vibes
> 
> 
> My daughter is visiting her grandparents this week, so I can't close up the back until I make sure it fits her right.  Please excuse the elastic hanging out in the back.


So cute! I love the coin trim! 


4monkeys said:


> Hello ladies!!  I haven't been on here in FOREVER!! We had a FABULOUS time in Florida! Disney was a blast and everyone enjoyed themselves.  Of course it wasn't without some of our usual hiccups, but they were to be expected... what wasn't was that silly tropical system that came to say hello!!  I haven't downloaded my camera pictures or gotten any photopass ones yet, but here are some from my cell!
> 
> This is Christopher making the most of our checking in process!!
> 
> Our first breakfast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with the shirts done by Andrea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom and the boys watching fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Universal!  The shirts were designed by Diane!! LOVED THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have few more of those too, but can't get my phone to upload.  Will probably take me a week to catch up!!


Love all the shirts! Andrea did a great job stitching them and Diane's design looks Divine 



zuzu310 said:


> Hey everyone! I have been MIA. With 4th of July, my birthday, and now tomorrow an interview I am behind on my sewing projects! I get so excited seeing everyone's projects. Everyone is so talented on here. I am hoping to get to try out some bowling shirts soon although I am super nervous. I have never done a buttonhole before...so we will see how it goes.
> 
> Here is my Mickey Mouse skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirates shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to meet the Muppets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son and I on the 4th of July in matching attire. He has some crazy hair from playing outside. Oh and before anyone asks...I fence and those are the bruises from it on my arm. People always give me weird looks in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Minnie inspired skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars shorts x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeled by my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now! Maybe tomorrow and this weekend I will get my current projects done! Let's hope!


Great job on everything! I especially love seeing adults with customs on! 



goteamwood said:


> Our trip is the last week in October, including Halloween and MNSSHP. I made Mickey Halloween shirts for all 8 members of our party (6 adults and the 2 birthday boys.) They went together really fast, much to my surprise, only 3 nap times. (I dread when my kids give up the nap and "Naptimes" is no longer a unit of measure of my productivity.)
> 
> Question for those of you who actually know what the heck you are doing... I attached the appliqués with iron-on pellon stuff, then satin stitched around and used the Skullky stabilizer on the back, which says to peel away when done, which I did. Do you iron on some sort of interfacing or anything over the stitching in the back? I feel like it might be a little scratchy, but I am not sure if interfacing will come off in the wash. Prior to this Disney shirts frenzy, I had only ever made a couple quilts and an outfit once middle school. (which, ironically, I wore to Disneyland that summer and have a photo with Mickey.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


Awesome shirts. They will be perfect for MNSSHP! I think my favorite is Mummy Mickey!


----------



## Fruto76

Part 2...(too many images) 



aboveH20 said:


> _Tried twice before to post this, so if it doesn't happen this time I'll know it's not to be_​
> 
> The renewal notice for my annual membership in the Tote Bag Club came so I decided to finally make the bag I've been _thinking_ about making.  For about a week I'd been trying to use up a spool of thread, so instead of using some lightweight fabric for a prototype, I diligently sewed together little scraps my mother's passed along.
> 
> Then it was time to make the real deal.  I had fun.  The embroidery design is by *heathersue*.
> 
> Now my goal is to make 99 more (not all the same, of course), open an ettssy shop and rake in the dough so I can afford to go to my grandchild's high school graduation.  Neither of my sons is married -- or has kids -- so I think the goal is realistic.
> 
> Front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie off the sew, don't want my grandchild to wonder why I didn't make it to high school graduation.


The bag is fabulous! I'll purchase one and contribute to the fundraising!


Sandi S said:


> I love the Mickey bag - beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> My Joann's can fluctuate with selection - try Walmart and/or fabric.com
> 
> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!


  Seriously LOVE these shirts! I need to look into Ottobre, I think. My boys seem to get shafted with the customs. 



RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.


He is absolutely beautiful! Glad he didn't have to spend time in the NICU and I hope your daughter is on the mend soon. Must have been quite scary for you. 



gijules123 said:


> just some things I have been working on...


Great job!  I love the applique on the pillowcase dress 



goteamwood said:


> I wasn't sure what to make for our Animal Kingdom day. Something about a couple of little boys in a leopard print seemed odd to me. So I came up with this. I got 1/2 yard of cotton canvas, the D-rings, and a couple buttons. I used the bowling shirt pattern for the sizing and found a tutorial online to make pleated cargo pockets. Figured I should learn to make pockets, but I can say it is not my favorite thing. Still, I might make some shorts to match the previous shirts, and pockets would be nice.
> 
> One vest is done, the other is nearly done except somehow I managed to lose an entire front panel piece, already cut, into thin air. I have searched high and low in my bedroom (which is where my sewing machine is set up for now.) and it's just GONE. Hoping I don't need to go buy more canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


This came out really cute. Perfect for AK.


----------



## Sandi S

Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Hello lovely sewers! I had a quick question, hope someone might be able to help...I am looking for an embroidery design that has something along the lines of "my first trip" I cant seem to find one, but surely theirs got to be one out there somewhere! Thanks in advance



Try Heather's site - pretty sure she has some.



gijules123 said:


> just some things I have been working on...



cute!!



goteamwood said:


> I wasn't sure what to make for our Animal Kingdom day. Something about a couple of little boys in a leopard print seemed odd to me. So I came up with this. I got 1/2 yard of cotton canvas, the D-rings, and a couple buttons. I used the bowling shirt pattern for the sizing and found a tutorial online to make pleated cargo pockets. Figured I should learn to make pockets, but I can say it is not my favorite thing. Still, I might make some shorts to match the previous shirts, and pockets would be nice.
> 
> One vest is done, the other is nearly done except somehow I managed to lose an entire front panel piece, already cut, into thin air. I have searched high and low in my bedroom (which is where my sewing machine is set up for now.) and it's just GONE. Hoping I don't need to go buy more canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Those will be great for AK!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

gijules123 said:


> just some things I have been working on...



OH my goodness SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Disney52303

Sandi S said:


> I love the Mickey bag - beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> My Joann's can fluctuate with selection - try Walmart and/or fabric.com
> 
> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!



Amazing as usual! Chase saw the R2D2 and said "can I get that"... Maybe my next design though on a store bought shirt. I have not yet worked with knit.



RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.



Congratulations, what a sweet guy! I hope Rachel feels better soon, poor thing.



Teamtori said:


> I will go back to check all of your fabulous creations, but I wanted to say hello! I have been on quarantine for almost a week now as I caught a horrible case of viral pink eye! I haven't been able to be near the kids or touch Marilyn or Gordon (my sewing/embroidery machines!) I still have tons of outfits to finish and we leave Saturday morning!!! The good news is that my eye is doing much better ahead of schedule (they wrote me a note to miss two weeks of work!) and I should be able to go back to work tomorrow! Keep you fingers crossed that the kids stay healthy for our trip!!



Have an amazing trip if you aren't on before you leave! Feel better!


----------



## miprender

I have to share my wonderful news. 

I have been wanting a 6x10 machine for a while. DH had said I could go upto $2000. Well I had my eye on a Brother 1500D. Wasn't sure the price and of course my local dealer doesn't sell those. Plus they added it would be alot more than what I had budgeted for. ---> This was on Saturday.

I get a call that someone came in today to trade up and they had a 1500D they were trading in. They are going to inspect it all and I can get it for $1700 and a bonus it only has about 25K stitches.

The only downside is it won't be warrantied... so I need lots of PD that I made the right decision.



pequele said:


> ok ok ok, please don't shoot me, I am sure there is somewhere in the 190+ pages but I haven't gotten through all!
> 
> But where do some of you look for your Disney fabric? We were at Joann's today and well if I wanted princess stuff I'd be golden, there were also Cars, Toy Story, Star Wars and Winnie the Pooh. BUT I want some generic Mickey or his gang fabric (cotton like for quilting, not flannel). Do some of you use websites? Does our Joann's just stink  They even expanded after it flooded in Hurricane Irene but poop for Disney fabric!!!



Glad you were able to find some. Not to make you start an addiction but.... 
when a new line of Mickey or Minnie fabric comes out I usually buy more than I need at the moment. Just in case it sells out 



Sandi S said:


> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!



 OMG I just love these shirts. I may have to look into Ottobre patterns too. I think my boys would love these patterns and you did a fantastic job on all the colors.



GlassSlippers said:


> Does anyone know at what point in selling my sewing and other crafts I would need a tax I D number? Does it cost anything, do you suppose? It just occurred to me that it might be necessary.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Way back before I had kids & sewing, my mom and I use to make candles. We wanted to do a show and needed a sellers permit from RI. I think I paid $10 and had to submit any sales tax we collected. I sold one item... so I think I only owed $.70 



RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.



 What a beautiful baby. How scary about your daughter. My friend had this same issue and it took almost a year for her liver count to get back to normal. She worked out alot too before & during her pregnancy and develop preclampsia and gestational diabetes. 



Teamtori said:


> I will go back to check all of your fabulous creations, but I wanted to say hello! I have been on quarantine for almost a week now as I caught a horrible case of viral pink eye! I haven't been able to be near the kids or touch Marilyn or Gordon (my sewing/embroidery machines!) I still have tons of outfits to finish and we leave Saturday morning!!! The good news is that my eye is doing much better ahead of schedule (they wrote me a note to miss two weeks of work!) and I should be able to go back to work tomorrow! Keep you fingers crossed that the kids stay healthy for our trip!!



 Sending PD that everyone is healthy for your trip.



goteamwood said:


> I wasn't sure what to make for our Animal Kingdom day. Something about a couple of little boys in a leopard print seemed odd to me. So I came up with this. I got 1/2 yard of cotton canvas, the D-rings, and a couple buttons. I used the bowling shirt pattern for the sizing and found a tutorial online to make pleated cargo pockets. Figured I should learn to make pockets, but I can say it is not my favorite thing. Still, I might make some shorts to match the previous shirts, and pockets would be nice.
> 
> One vest is done, the other is nearly done except somehow I managed to lose an entire front panel piece, already cut, into thin air. I have searched high and low in my bedroom (which is where my sewing machine is set up for now.) and it's just GONE. Hoping I don't need to go buy more canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



That adorable


----------



## Sandi S

I'm caught up on my cut projects and ready to dig into my fabric pile!

I made myself a nightie out of Tinkerbell knit fabric - I really like this pattern (Butterick 5723) - quick & easy and comfy!





I finished some shorts out of a Calvin Klein patchwork plaid (Fabric Mart...awesome source - this was cheap but great fabric.). They are McCall's 6548 which I have made several times already.









The Wall-E shirt turned out really neat with the mixed fabrics - it's Ottobre Spring 2011 design #25.









The Mickey/Star Wars shirt is from the summer 2005 Ottobre (as was the Goofy shirt I previously posted and the Nemo shirt in the picture above).


----------



## dianemom2

Everything looks great!  I am very far behind again!  

I love Cheryl's bags and Sandi's shirts.  They are great.  

So many other cute things have been posted including the adorable new baby Matthew!  

I loved the safari Mickey vests.  What a great idea.  I think matching shorts would look super!

I just wanted to stop by and post to say hello.  I also wanted to let everybody know that for the next several days Lynniepinnie is having all the designs on her site on sale for .50 cents each.  She's got some adorable designs and I've never had a problem with how her things stitch out.


----------



## ivey_family

Sandi S said:


> Well, I have finally cleared some of my t-shirt backlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff ever!



As always, your shirts are fantastic!  I LOVE the Star Wars one!  You should get a commission from Ottobre for all of us who may end up buying it!



RMAMom said:


> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awww!  Congratulations!  I hope Mommy is able to recover smoothly and that you all enjoy your newborn snuggles!  



gijules123 said:


> just some things I have been working on...



These all turned out so cute!  I love the hairbow, too!



Teamtori said:


> I will go back to check all of your fabulous creations, but I wanted to say hello! I have been on quarantine for almost a week now as I caught a horrible case of viral pink eye! I haven't been able to be near the kids or touch Marilyn or Gordon (my sewing/embroidery machines!) I still have tons of outfits to finish and we leave Saturday morning!!! The good news is that my eye is doing much better ahead of schedule (they wrote me a note to miss two weeks of work!) and I should be able to go back to work tomorrow! Keep you fingers crossed that the kids stay healthy for our trip!!



I hope your eye continues to improve and that no one else gets sick!!



goteamwood said:


> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Very cute idea!  I've seen some of the hardcore Dis-er guys wear these kind of vests in all the parks, so you might have to fight them NOT to wear it to other parks.  



miprender said:


> I have to share my wonderful news.
> 
> I have been wanting a 6x10 machine for a while. DH had said I could go upto $2000. Well I had my eye on a Brother 1500D. Wasn't sure the price and of course my local dealer doesn't sell those. Plus they added it would be alot more than what I had budgeted for. ---> This was on Saturday.
> 
> I get a call that someone came in today to trade up and they had a 1500D they were trading in. They are going to inspect it all and I can get it for $1700 and a bonus it only has about 25K stitches.
> 
> The only downside is it won't be warrantied... so I need lots of PD that I made the right decision.



Ooo, yay for a new machine!!  I hope it all works out for you!



dianemom2 said:


> I just wanted to stop by and post to say hello.  I also wanted to let everybody know that for the next several days Lynniepinnie is having all the designs on her site on sale for .50 cents each.  She's got some adorable designs and I've never had a problem with how her things stitch out.



Thank you for the head's up!  Heading over to check it out now!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Amyhoff

Question: Where might I find the yellow and red fabric for Woody's shirt in cotton?  I'm trying to gather my supplies for my son's costume.  TIA!


----------



## zuzu310

I just wanted to thank everyone for their input on rotary cutters. I played around with my old rotary cutter and an old mat from my very very short quilting days and decided to invest in some Gingher scissors instead. Gotta love 50% coupons from JoAnns! I should have more things to post soon. I am starting to feel like Cinderella's mice. Also, I am coming to terms with the fact that I have a serious fabric addiction!


----------



## ban26ana

*What is a good pattern for a preschooler-sized park bag?*  My girls will be 3 and 5 when we go in December.  I'd like them to have something to carry their autograph books (5x7), Epcot passports, and some pressed penny tubes.  I figure something that zips, and maybe has an adjustable shoulder strap so they can wear it across their bodies.  (Oh, and something easy, because I'm not all that good at sewing lol!)  Thanks!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

RMAMom said:


> over .
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> .



He is absolutely precious!  My first grandchild is due August 8th and I can't wait!  Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Sandi S said:


> All of the shirts are from various Ottobre patterns - best source for boy stuff
> 
> I need to find those patterns, I hardly ever make anything for Connor.  Those look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangling pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love all the bags!



gijules123 said:


> just some things I have been working on...



Looks great!



4monkeys said:


> :



Love all the matching shirts!



zuzu310 said:


> It's time to meet the Muppets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Minnie inspired skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeled by my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Really cute, all of it!



goteamwood said:


> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on ://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/7563924472/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr



Wow, what a lot of shirts!  Love all the different Halloween designs!


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Unfortunately Rachel had a lot of difficulty, her kidneys and liver started shutting down and it was 48 hours before her kidneys corrected, her liver enzymes were still elevated when she was discharged. She will have her levels checked again in another week. Whats crazy to me is that she is a perfectly healthy, she was actually training for the princess half marathon when she got pregnant and continued to exercise through the whole pregnancy. She ate right took no meds, she did all the right things! She is now the poster child for the phrase, you just never know!
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.


What a handsome young man!  I love his hair   Preclampsia has no boundaries -- it strikes the healthiest of people.  I'm just glad everything turned out well and that Matthew is healthy -- very sorry Daddy couldn't be there though; that had to be rough for all and "rough" is putting it mildly.  I hope your dd does nothing but improve.



gijules123 said:


> just some things I have been working on...


Lovely work!  I adore the ruffle son the hem of the last shirt.



Teamtori said:


> I will go back to check all of your fabulous creations, but I wanted to say hello! I have been on quarantine for almost a week now as I caught a horrible case of viral pink eye! I haven't been able to be near the kids or touch Marilyn or Gordon (my sewing/embroidery machines!) I still have tons of outfits to finish and we leave Saturday morning!!! The good news is that my eye is doing much better ahead of schedule (they wrote me a note to miss two weeks of work!) and I should be able to go back to work tomorrow! Keep you fingers crossed that the kids stay healthy for our trip!!


So sorry you have been sick.  And yes, viral conj isn't much fun b/c it can't be readily fixed like bacterial can.  Just glad you will be better for the trip 



cogero said:


> QUESTION
> Does anyone know where I could find applique designs of Mushu and Mulan's Horse?
> 
> I thought I had seen Mushu some where but can't find him,


Heather has Mushu:







goteamwood said:


> I wasn't sure what to make for our Animal Kingdom day. Something about a couple of little boys in a leopard print seemed odd to me. So I came up with this. I got 1/2 yard of cotton canvas, the D-rings, and a couple buttons. I used the bowling shirt pattern for the sizing and found a tutorial online to make pleated cargo pockets. Figured I should learn to make pockets, but I can say it is not my favorite thing. Still, I might make some shorts to match the previous shirts, and pockets would be nice.
> 
> One vest is done, the other is nearly done except somehow I managed to lose an entire front panel piece, already cut, into thin air. I have searched high and low in my bedroom (which is where my sewing machine is set up for now.) and it's just GONE. Hoping I don't need to go buy more canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


The vests are adorable -- You will find that other piece.  I can almost guarantee it's right in front of you.



Fruto76 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, Andrea! Hope you had a great day and are feeling better from the surgery!


Thanks.  I get my sutures out today.  The surgery wasn't that bad, but the antibiotics don't like me.  THankfully I take my last one this morning.  They make me feel like I have pregnancy sickness.



miprender said:


> I have to share my wonderful news.
> 
> I have been wanting a 6x10 machine for a while. DH had said I could go upto $2000. Well I had my eye on a Brother 1500D. Wasn't sure the price and of course my local dealer doesn't sell those. Plus they added it would be alot more than what I had budgeted for. ---> This was on Saturday.
> 
> I get a call that someone came in today to trade up and they had a 1500D they were trading in. They are going to inspect it all and I can get it for $1700 and a bonus it only has about 25K stitches.
> 
> The only downside is it won't be warrantied... so I need lots of PD that I made the right decision.


I hope the machine stitches great and that it works out for you   You have a really nice dh to allow you to spend that money.  Perhaps you need a new house in Saunderstown -- I promise you'd be in love with the sewing area in the basement and the floor has radiant heating   There is tons of counter space for your machine collection and tons of cabinets for your fabric!


----------



## Disney52303

Here's a few things I have made lately (not the best picture quality):

Three peasant length pirate skirts for a family on our upcoming cruise:






My first attempt at making an FE, this is for us and I'm in the process of one for another family!   I did our pocket first, hence my mess up on the spacing of the letters, should have been slightly higher!






Embroidered shirts.  My dad (who is NOT a big Disney fan ) and his GF are cruising with us.  DD and I decided they needed at least one Disney thing and he does like Donald so I made these.  And the Disney logo one is for DH because I LOVE this design






And finally, our Alice/Mad Hatter shirts which we should be able to wear twice, two different events. I made a headband to match my shirt. This was my first attempt at a men's button down, I had a tough time with the pattern and sort of fudged it around the collar.  Next time I may try and modify Carla's pattern for an adult (using my pattern templates) and follow her instructions as they are SO much easier!


----------



## miprender

Disney52303 said:


> Here's a few things I have made lately (not the best picture quality):
> 
> Three peasant length pirate skirts for a family on our upcoming cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at making an FE, this is for us and I'm in the process of one for another family!   I did our pocket first, hence my mess up on the spacing of the letters, should have been slightly higher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered shirts.  My dad (who is NOT a big Disney fan ) and his GF are cruising with us.  DD and I decided they needed at least one Disney thing and he does like Donald so I made these.  And the Disney logo one is for DH because I LOVE this design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, our Alice/Mad Hatter shirts which we should be able to wear twice, two different events. I made a headband to match my shirt. This was my first attempt at a men's button down, I had a tough time with the pattern and sort of fudged it around the collar.  Next time I may try and modify Carla's pattern for an adult (using my pattern templates) and follow her instructions as they are SO much easier!



Everything looks awesome. I made DH a shirt with that Disney Logo and it is one of his favorites. 



VBAndrea said:


> I hope the machine stitches great and that it works out for you   You have a really nice dh to allow you to spend that money.  Perhaps you need a new house in Saunderstown -- I promise you'd be in love with the sewing area in the basement and the floor has radiant heating   There is tons of counter space for your machine collection and tons of cabinets for your fabric!



 I wish we could afford a bigger house sometimes and to have a huge space to sew would be awesome.



ban26ana said:


> *What is a good pattern for a preschooler-sized park bag?*  My girls will be 3 and 5 when we go in December.  I'd like them to have something to carry their autograph books (5x7), Epcot passports, and some pressed penny tubes.  I figure something that zips, and maybe has an adjustable shoulder strap so they can wear it across their bodies.  (Oh, and something easy, because I'm not all that good at sewing lol!)  Thanks!



Have you checked out YouCanMakeThis.com 



Amyhoff said:


> Question: Where might I find the yellow and red fabric for Woody's shirt in cotton?  I'm trying to gather my supplies for my son's costume.  TIA!



If I remember correctly, I don't think anyone has ever found some but instead had to make their own with yellow fabric and drawing the lines with fabric markers.



ivey_family said:


> Ooo, yay for a new machine!!  I hope it all works out for you!
> Regards,
> C.


----------



## cogero

Michelle I hope it all works out with the machine.

Jessica has a full body Mushu so I am happy I love how her stuff stitches out.

I am in a frenzy finishing for our cruise. I have a bunch of things still to do.


----------



## ItsyBitsy

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Ooooh that IS a really cute machine, love it!!!  What a score - did this come from your family member or a friend?



I found it on CL. Someone was giving it away. They had posted saying that it was their grandmothers who recently passed away. They said they didn't see and they really wanted someone yo have it that would use it. They said they didn't know anything about it and they weren't sure if it worked or not. It didn't have a control foot. I went to just about every sewing machine repair and parts shop in the Kansas city, Missouri and Kansas city, Kansas area before I found one that I could afford and that worked with it. 
 luckly everything works great it just needed some serious cleaning and a little bit of oil. The guys at the repair store said the machine looked barely used.


----------



## goteamwood

After finishing my 10 bowling shirts for my kiddos, I have received a request from others in our travel party (Husband, friend and her husband.) to make ADULT sized bowling shirts. So, does anyone have any advice in where I can find a similar pattern for grown ups. I am using CarlaC pattern. 

And the bonus question, the requested: Monsters Inc or UP, which I cannot find fabric for either. I don't have an embroidery machine and don't really have a budget for such right now. I looked for balloons fabric, figuring I could use that, and even that is slim pickings. 

This seemed like such an innocent thing, make a couple shirts for my kids for Disney. I am now more than 20 shirts into it and now I guess I am making adult shirts too. Perhaps an embroidery machine is inevitable. Sigh.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Amyhoff

goteamwood said:


> After finishing my 10 bowling shirts for my kiddos, I have received a request from others in our travel party (Husband, friend and her husband.) to make ADULT sized bowling shirts. So, does anyone have any advice in where I can find a similar pattern for grown ups. I am using CarlaC pattern.
> 
> And the bonus question, the requested: Monsters Inc or UP, which I cannot find fabric for either. I don't have an embroidery machine and don't really have a budget for such right now. I looked for balloons fabric, figuring I could use that, and even that is slim pickings.
> 
> This seemed like such an innocent thing, make a couple shirts for my kids for Disney. I am now more than 20 shirts into it and now I guess I am making adult shirts too. Perhaps an embroidery machine is inevitable. Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



I don't have the budget for an embroidery machine either, so I've been buying iron-on embroidered patches.  I've purchased a few customs (I've specified colors, fabrics, etc) through several different sellers on Etsy.  I figure I can just sew them onto my projects.  They aren't cheap, but I figure they are cheaper than buying the machine, fabrics, thread and designs for my own machine.


----------



## Disney52303

goteamwood said:


> After finishing my 10 bowling shirts for my kiddos, I have received a request from others in our travel party (Husband, friend and her husband.) to make ADULT sized bowling shirts. So, does anyone have any advice in where I can find a similar pattern for grown ups. I am using CarlaC pattern.
> 
> And the bonus question, the requested: Monsters Inc or UP, which I cannot find fabric for either. I don't have an embroidery machine and don't really have a budget for such right now. I looked for balloons fabric, figuring I could use that, and even that is slim pickings.
> 
> This seemed like such an innocent thing, make a couple shirts for my kids for Disney. I am now more than 20 shirts into it and now I guess I am making adult shirts too. Perhaps an embroidery machine is inevitable. Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



See my post a couple above, I made DH and DS both shirts.  I bought an adult shirt pattern at Joann's for 99c on sale.... I have the templates now and will modify to stitch using Carla's pattern as it is SO much easier to follow.


----------



## campbell95

Disney52303 said:


>



LOVE all of it!!!!


----------



## TinkNH

Amyhoff said:


> Question: Where might I find the yellow and red fabric for Woody's shirt in cotton?  I'm trying to gather my supplies for my son's costume.  TIA!



I found a red with yellow boxes..sort of the reverse of woodsy shirt ...but it worked for my dds Jessie dress.  It was one of the keepsake calicos at Jo Ann's




ban26ana said:


> *What is a good pattern for a preschooler-sized park bag?*  My girls will be 3 and 5 when we go in December.  I'd like them to have something to carry their autograph books (5x7), Epcot passports, and some pressed penny tubes.  I figure something that zips, and maybe has an adjustable shoulder strap so they can wear it across their bodies.  (Oh, and something easy, because I'm not all that good at sewing lol!)  Thanks!



You can make this has a preschool backpack pattern that looks cute.  I bought it but have not made it yet....


----------



## VBAndrea

Amyhoff said:


> Question: Where might I find the yellow and red fabric for Woody's shirt in cotton?  I'm trying to gather my supplies for my son's costume.  TIA!


I have never heard of anyone that has found it.  You can take yellow fabric and draw your own lines on with a red fabric marker.



ban26ana said:


> *What is a good pattern for a preschooler-sized park bag?*  My girls will be 3 and 5 when we go in December.  I'd like them to have something to carry their autograph books (5x7), Epcot passports, and some pressed penny tubes.  I figure something that zips, and maybe has an adjustable shoulder strap so they can wear it across their bodies.  (Oh, and something easy, because I'm not all that good at sewing lol!)  Thanks!


I would just try looking on pinterest or googling -- there are s many free bag patterns and tuts out there.  You can adjust any pattern to the size you want and strap length you want.



Disney52303 said:


> Here's a few things I have made lately (not the best picture quality):
> 
> Three peasant length pirate skirts for a family on our upcoming cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at making an FE, this is for us and I'm in the process of one for another family!   I did our pocket first, hence my mess up on the spacing of the letters, should have been slightly higher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered shirts.  My dad (who is NOT a big Disney fan ) and his GF are cruising with us.  DD and I decided they needed at least one Disney thing and he does like Donald so I made these.  And the Disney logo one is for DH because I LOVE this design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, our Alice/Mad Hatter shirts which we should be able to wear twice, two different events. I made a headband to match my shirt. This was my first attempt at a men's button down, I had a tough time with the pattern and sort of fudged it around the collar.  Next time I may try and modify Carla's pattern for an adult (using my pattern templates) and follow her instructions as they are SO much easier!


I really like how you varied the fabrics on the skirts.  The FE looks great!  And I love the Alice set and other shirts as well.  Fabulous job on all!



goteamwood said:


> After finishing my 10 bowling shirts for my kiddos, I have received a request from others in our travel party (Husband, friend and her husband.) to make ADULT sized bowling shirts. So, does anyone have any advice in where I can find a similar pattern for grown ups. I am using CarlaC pattern.
> 
> And the bonus question, the requested: Monsters Inc or UP, which I cannot find fabric for either. I don't have an embroidery machine and don't really have a budget for such right now. I looked for balloons fabric, figuring I could use that, and even that is slim pickings.
> 
> This seemed like such an innocent thing, make a couple shirts for my kids for Disney. I am now more than 20 shirts into it and now I guess I am making adult shirts too. Perhaps an embroidery machine is inevitable. Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


I would just take an adult pattern and use Carla's instructions for assembly -- particularly the collar and sleeves.


----------



## Tami0220

Hi Gang, I have a 3 month old granddaughter that I am making some things for. She received so many little clothes that I want to make some bigger clothes. I bought some Simplicity patterns, sizes 1/2-4.  It's been so long since I've had a little one. Do the sizes run true to age. I.E.   size 2 a 2 yr old, 3 a 3yr old, etc.  She was 6.7 lbs at birth, but mommy and  daddy and larger than average. Help??  And thank you in advance


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> Michelle I hope it all works out with the machine.
> 
> Jessica has a full body Mushu so I am happy I love how her stuff stitches out.
> 
> I am in a frenzy finishing for our cruise. I have a bunch of things still to do.



  And sending PD that you will get it all done.



goteamwood said:


> And the bonus question, the requested: Monsters Inc or UP, which I cannot find fabric for either. I don't have an embroidery machine and don't really have a budget for such right now. I looked for balloons fabric, figuring I could use that, and even that is slim pickings.
> 
> This seemed like such an innocent thing, make a couple shirts for my kids for Disney. I am now more than 20 shirts into it and now I guess I am making adult shirts too. Perhaps an embroidery machine is inevitable. Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



Monsters Inc fabric is pricey if you can find some. Try looking on Ebay or Etsy. As for UP fabric I have never seen any so I am not sure if they ever made any.


----------



## Amyhoff

Where does everyone purchase little boy's plain white tee-shirts?  I have looked everywhere without luck.

I'm also looking for a plain white button down shirt without pockets for a base for prince charming.  Is there hope???


----------



## pyrxtc

Well, finally sewing again after a month of nothing. Tried out my new machine and quickly realized that the free arm is too big for my small sleeves. So, I now have two machines out, Mom's and mine... haha. 

I had these pieces cut out forever and finally got them together today. It took almost 4 yards of the Snow White fabric since it was not wide enough to cut any of the 4 pieces on the fold. It went side to side for the full fabric and just fit it's full width. Then having a 1-way design made it worse. I don't know if I want to put something on the waist either. I am undecided. I wish it didn't have the seam down the front but I couldn't help that.

I know the lighting could be much better, sorry.















Also, I am loving everyone's projects, way to many to capture but WOW !! It inspired me to just dive in and get the dress done. if I keep doing a dress every two days then i'll be through my fabric in no time..... I won't get anything else done in the meantime but it's all good !


----------



## goteamwood

Amyhoff said:


> Where does everyone purchase little boy's plain white tee-shirts?  I have looked everywhere without luck.
> 
> I'm also looking for a plain white button down shirt without pockets for a base for prince charming.  Is there hope???



I ordered from Jiffyshirts.com and they were cheap and came quickly. I also found plain long sleeve in lots of colors last fall from Old Navy. They were tough to find LS.

Also, in the past I found shirts with pockets and used a seam ripper to take the pocket off, once it was washed, you couldn't tell where the pocket was.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DiznyDi

cogero said:


> Michelle I hope it all works out with the machine.
> 
> Jessica has a full body Mushu so I am happy I love how her stuff stitches out.
> 
> I am in a frenzy finishing for our cruise. I have a bunch of things still to do.



Can you identify Jessica? Is there a web site?

Loving all the creativity of everyone.  I'm particularly fond of the totes being made and have several on my 'to do' list.


----------



## VBAndrea

Tami0220 said:


> Hi Gang, I have a 3 month old granddaughter that I am making some things for. She received so many little clothes that I want to make some bigger clothes. I bought some Simplicity patterns, sizes 1/2-4.  It's been so long since I've had a little one. Do the sizes run true to age. I.E.   size 2 a 2 yr old, 3 a 3yr old, etc.  She was 6.7 lbs at birth, but mommy and  daddy and larger than average. Help??  And thank you in advance


From what I've heard commercial patterns really vary quite a bit in sizing.  You may try looking at a pattern review website to see if the patterns you bought have any reviews as to how they run.  If not, I would err on the side of going larger.  Patterns from YCMT generally run true to the measurements specified.



Amyhoff said:


> Where does everyone purchase little boy's plain white tee-shirts?  I have looked everywhere without luck.
> 
> I'm also looking for a plain white button down shirt without pockets for a base for prince charming.  Is there hope???


I see them everywhere.  I got some at Walmart about one month ago and our Michaels and ACMoore always have white.  For the other shirt I would recommend trying JCPenny's.  Dilliards usually has them too, but they are pricey.



pyrxtc said:


> Well, finally sewing again after a month of nothing. Tried out my new machine and quickly realized that the free arm is too big for my small sleeves. So, I now have two machines out, Mom's and mine... haha.
> 
> I had these pieces cut out forever and finally got them together today. It took almost 4 yards of the Snow White fabric since it was not wide enough to cut any of the 4 pieces on the fold. It went side to side for the full fabric and just fit it's full width. Then having a 1-way design made it worse. I don't know if I want to put something on the waist either. I am undecided. I wish it didn't have the seam down the front but I couldn't help that.
> 
> I know the lighting could be much better, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am loving everyone's projects, way to many to capture but WOW !! It inspired me to just dive in and get the dress done. if I keep doing a dress every two days then i'll be through my fabric in no time..... I won't get anything else done in the meantime but it's all good !


That turned out really nice and with the pattern and fullness you can't even see any seams at all.


----------



## Piper

Okay--all the purses and bags inspired me to make my diabetic equipment bag a little brighter and less boring!  I just hand sewed the fabric on top of the original (like an applique of sorts.)  I wanted fabric with a black background because of the construction of the pouch, so I went with one of my favorites from Mary Engelbreit.

Here is the front
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is the back:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is a pocket and a velcroed (is that a word?) belt loop on the back.  I didn't want to take the whole thing apart because of all the plastic and elastic inside, so I just left the inside of the pocket black.

This is the scrap I am using to cover the second one:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep one in my purse for when I am out and one at my desk for all the time.


----------



## pyrxtc

Piper said:


> Okay--all the purses and bags inspired me to make my diabetic equipment bag a little brighter and less boring!  I just hand sewed the fabric on top of the original (like an applique of sorts.)  I wanted fabric with a black background because of the construction of the pouch, so I went with one of my favorites from Mary Engelbreit.
> Here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back:



Makes me think I should make a small pouch for my friend's son for his allergy shot. got to be able to hide it better than a fanny pack.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Piper said:


> Okay--all the purses and bags inspired me to make my diabetic equipment bag a little brighter and less boring!  I just hand sewed the fabric on top of the original (like an applique of sorts.)  I wanted fabric with a black background because of the construction of the pouch, so I went with one of my favorites from Mary Engelbreit.
> 
> Here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pocket and a velcroed (is that a word?) belt loop on the back.  I didn't want to take the whole thing apart because of all the plastic and elastic inside, so I just left the inside of the pocket black.
> 
> This is the scrap I am using to cover the second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep one in my purse for when I am out and one at my desk for all the time.



Those came out so well! They're really cute.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## kbarrett

Y'all are AWESOME!


----------



## dianemom2

Amyhoff said:


> Where does everyone purchase little boy's plain white tee-shirts?  I have looked everywhere without luck.
> 
> I'm also looking for a plain white button down shirt without pockets for a base for prince charming.  Is there hope???


I've good luck at Walmart and at Walmart.com.  I have also bought them at Michaels.  If you can't find them in those places, then you can order from Jiffy shirts.  They always arrive very quickly but shipping is expensive if you aren't making a large order.



pyrxtc said:


> Well, finally sewing again after a month of nothing. Tried out my new machine and quickly realized that the free arm is too big for my small sleeves. So, I now have two machines out, Mom's and mine... haha.


That turned out really nicely.  I agree with Andrea that because of the fullness of the skirt, you don't really see the seam in the front.



Piper said:


> Okay--all the purses and bags inspired me to make my diabetic equipment bag a little brighter and less boring!  I just hand sewed the fabric on top of the original (like an applique of sorts.)  I wanted fabric with a black background because of the construction of the pouch, so I went with one of my favorites from Mary Engelbreit.
> 
> Here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back:


That looks great!  What a good idea.

I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.














The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Piper

dianemom2 said:


> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.



Love the bird and birdhouse idea--perfect!


----------



## cogero

pyrxtc said:


> Well, finally sewing again after a month of nothing. Tried out my new machine and quickly realized that the free arm is too big for my small sleeves. So, I now have two machines out, Mom's and mine... haha.
> 
> I had these pieces cut out forever and finally got them together today. It took almost 4 yards of the Snow White fabric since it was not wide enough to cut any of the 4 pieces on the fold. It went side to side for the full fabric and just fit it's full width. Then having a 1-way design made it worse. I don't know if I want to put something on the waist either. I am undecided. I wish it didn't have the seam down the front but I couldn't help that.
> 
> I know the lighting could be much better, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am loving everyone's projects, way to many to capture but WOW !! It inspired me to just dive in and get the dress done. if I keep doing a dress every two days then i'll be through my fabric in no time..... I won't get anything else done in the meantime but it's all good !



Beautiful.



DiznyDi said:


> Can you identify Jessica? Is there a web site?
> 
> Loving all the creativity of everyone.  I'm particularly fond of the totes being made and have several on my 'to do' list.



Oh sorry I forget at times not everyone knows everyone else. her web site is Misskenziemac.com Her stuff stitches out beautifully.



dianemom2 said:


> I've good luck at Walmart and at Walmart.com.  I have also bought them at Michaels.  If you can't find them in those places, then you can order from Jiffy shirts.  They always arrive very quickly but shipping is expensive if you aren't making a large order.
> 
> 
> That turned out really nicely.  I agree with Andrea that because of the fullness of the skirt, you don't really see the seam in the front.
> 
> 
> That looks great!  What a good idea.
> 
> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.



Gorgeous skirt. I love the applique


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> That turned out really nicely.  I agree with Andrea that because of the fullness of the skirt, you don't really see the seam in the front.
> 
> I really do need a live model....
> 
> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.




Looks great. i love how the fabrics go so well together and I love that you put a bird in there for all the birdhouses. I looked at that fabric a million times at Joann's but didn't know how I would use it. Good job !


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi everybody!

I've been making some progress on my sewing room. I need a table that I can put the embroidery machine on and then I can actually get some sewing done. I'll still need to cut fabric on the island in the kitchen, but that's ok. It's close. I need to paint in there too, but I'm debating on colors a bit. The room needs to double as a guest room on occasion and we have a really nice set of eggplant purple bedding so part of me wants to use that color scheme. The other part says to go find some super cute fabric with a sewing theme and use those colors. Decisions, decisions!

I'm going to go along with what seems to be becoming a tradition here and name my machines, but I'd like some opinions. I think I've settled on Molly for my Grandma's Elna Supermatic. Once I re-learn how to use it, I intend for it to be my primary machine. I'm naming her after Molly Weasley   since I fervently hope to work magic with fabric and thread with her.       My inner Potter-nerd is showing, I guess.

The PE 770 is a bit harder so this is where I need opinions because I just can't decide. Shall I call her Minerva since I'll be transfiguring plain fabric into embroidered and appliqued art <snerk!> or Perla after the little girl mouse in Cinderella who helped make the pink ball gown? Suzy is out as a name since I have a friend by that name whom I'm teaching to sew. Well, more like refreshing her memory since she hasn't sewn since high school. Anyway, whadda ya think, Minerva or Perla? 

I also need a name for the Brother CE 4000. It has an automatic button holer, so that puppy is *not* being retired! Molly can do them, but it's a 4 step process. I'm open to suggestions!

TIA!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> That turned out really nicely.  I agree with Andrea that because of the fullness of the skirt, you don't really see the seam in the front.
> 
> I really do need a live model....
> 
> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.




Looks great. i love how the fabrics go so well together and I love that you put a bird in there for all the birdhouses. I looked at that fabric a million times at Joann's but didn't know how I would use it. Good job !


----------



## Teamtori

HI EVERYONE!!

We are leaving on Saturday morning for Tori's wish trip! I have so much left to sew because I got pink eye and was contagious for over a week. It was awful. I'm hoping to get it done and I'm a little disappointed that my outfits aren't "fancier" but I guess it is better than nothing! I'm trying to sew for three kiddos and I didn't have much time!

I've tried several times to quote everything I missed while I was gone, but it was too many images and the boards don't like it, so I just have to say that I am constantly amazed by everyone's talent. You inspire me!!


----------



## TinkNH

Piper said:


> Okay--all the purses and bags inspired me to make my diabetic equipment bag a little brighter and less boring!  I just hand sewed the fabric on top of the original (like an applique of sorts.)  I wanted fabric with a black background because of the construction of the pouch, so I went with one of my favorites from Mary Engelbreit.
> 
> Here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pocket and a velcroed (is that a word?) belt loop on the back.  I didn't want to take the whole thing apart because of all the plastic and elastic inside, so I just left the inside of the pocket black.
> 
> This is the scrap I am using to cover the second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep one in my purse for when I am out and one at my desk for all the time.



that came out super cute!! 




dianemom2 said:


> I've good luck at Walmart and at Walmart.com.  I have also bought them at Michaels.  If you can't find them in those places, then you can order from Jiffy shirts.  They always arrive very quickly but shipping is expensive if you aren't making a large order.
> 
> 
> That turned out really nicely.  I agree with Andrea that because of the fullness of the skirt, you don't really see the seam in the front.
> 
> 
> That looks great!  What a good idea.
> 
> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.




really adorable, I love the bird and birdhouses!


----------



## TinkNH

GlassSlippers said:


> I'm going to go along with what seems to be becoming a tradition here and name my machines, but I'd like some opinions. I think I've settled on Molly for my Grandma's Elna Supermatic. Once I re-learn how to use it, I intend for it to be my primary machine. I'm naming her after Molly Weasley   since I fervently hope to work magic with fabric and thread with her.       My inner Potter-nerd is showing, I guess.
> 
> The PE 770 is a bit harder so this is where I need opinions because I just can't decide. Shall I call her Minerva since I'll be transfiguring plain fabric into embroidered and appliqued art <snerk!> or Perla after the little girl mouse in Cinderella who helped make the pink ball gown? Suzy is out as a name since I have a friend by that name whom I'm teaching to sew. Well, more like refreshing her memory since she hasn't sewn since high school. Anyway, whadda ya think, Minerva or Perla?
> 
> I also need a name for the Brother CE 4000. It has an automatic button holer, so that puppy is *not* being retired! Molly can do them, but it's a 4 step process. I'm open to suggestions!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk




I am loving the potter theme with the names


----------



## DisneyMom5

Ok, I'm not committing to actually SEWING, mind you, but...I need ideas.

And, since you are the experts, gurus, all around crafty people... 

I'm not going to applique or embroider.  I don't want to sew from material and pattern, but can. 
I prefer to start with already made clothes.
I need ideas of turning a normal shirt and shorts/skort outfit into a princess or otherwise disney themed outfit.
For a girl, age 9, who is too big for princess costumes (as sold at disney).  
Say, large girl, small adult sizes.

What creative spark does that inspire in you all???


----------



## pyrxtc

DisneyMom5 said:


> Ok, I'm not committing to actually SEWING, mind you, but...I need ideas.
> 
> And, since you are the experts, gurus, all around crafty people...
> 
> I'm not going to applique or embroider.  I don't want to sew from material and pattern, but can.
> I prefer to start with already made clothes.
> I need ideas of turning a normal shirt and shorts/skort outfit into a princess or otherwise disney themed outfit.
> For a girl, age 9, who is too big for princess costumes (as sold at disney).
> Say, large girl, small adult sizes.
> 
> What creative spark does that inspire in you all???



Adding ruffles and store bought appliques to store bought clothes is an easy do. Also, up-cycling a t-shirt is fairly easy work to make it more girly and you can always tie-dye.


----------



## Ahrizel

DisneyMom5 said:


> Ok, I'm not committing to actually SEWING, mind you, but...I need ideas.
> 
> And, since you are the experts, gurus, all around crafty people...
> 
> I'm not going to applique or embroider.  I don't want to sew from material and pattern, but can.
> I prefer to start with already made clothes.
> I need ideas of turning a normal shirt and shorts/skort outfit into a princess or otherwise disney themed outfit.
> For a girl, age 9, who is too big for princess costumes (as sold at disney).
> Say, large girl, small adult sizes.
> 
> What creative spark does that inspire in you all???


For me, I would get a Disney princess shirt, some Disney fabric or other pretty cotton fabric that would coordinate with it and make a tshirt dress. Very simple, doesn't require a pattern. You can add bought trim to the skirt and/or sew some on the sleeve edges. Just cut the tshirt to the length you want, cut the fabric to add to to the prefered dress length with maybe 2 extra inches for attaching it and hemming. Gather your length of fabric-probably twice the diameter of the waist and attach it to the tshirt. You could do a plain shirt or Disney shirt, and add whatever fabric coordinates to her taste. Add pretty trim and voila-a princess dress. Comfy to boot, with minimal sewing. It is some sewing, but very simple and easy to make.
Mary


----------



## campbell95

goteamwood said:


> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr


 

This is GREAT!!!  I have been planning a cowboy vest for my little guy, and was thinking about using the bowling shirt pattern as a template.  You just left off the collar, sleeves, and plackets, right?  It looks wonderful!!


----------



## campbell95

A few things I've been working on:

For our stay at the Beach Club




and





And for Epcot:


----------



## goteamwood

campbell95 said:


> A few things I've been working on:
> 
> For our stay at the Beach Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot:



These are great! I love the Nemo ones. I have been looking for Nemo fabric and this is a perfect color scheme w/o the licensed characters. So cute.



campbell95 said:


> This is GREAT!!!  I have been planning a cowboy vest for my little guy, and was thinking about using the bowling shirt pattern as a template.  You just left off the collar, sleeves, and plackets, right?  It looks wonderful!!



Yes, I essentially just cut the two front pieces, one back piece. The pockets were the big pain. Without those I would have been done in an hour probably. I assembled the fronts and backs as the bowling pattern suggests, but instead of just sewing the lining along the bottom then turning right-sides-out, I sewed the bottom and sides, then up around the shoulders and armholes. I left the top collar area open to flip it. Then I just turned that down and hemmed it (not the neatest job, but it doesn't show.) the last step was sewing the shoulder seams. I did end up top stitching afterward along the bottom edge and the edge where the placket would be since the canvas and the muslin lining are different weights and it kept sort of shifting. I did all the embellishment before I assembled it, which was the time consuming part. (And BTW I STILL haven't found the other front piece and now I am questioning if I am insane or if I never really cut 4 pieces to begin with. I generally cut folded, so I would think I have an even number. No so in this case...)



DisneyMom5 said:


> Ok, I'm not committing to actually SEWING, mind you, but...I need ideas.
> 
> And, since you are the experts, gurus, all around crafty people...
> 
> I'm not going to applique or embroider.  I don't want to sew from material and pattern, but can.
> I prefer to start with already made clothes.
> I need ideas of turning a normal shirt and shorts/skort outfit into a princess or otherwise disney themed outfit.
> For a girl, age 9, who is too big for princess costumes (as sold at disney).
> Say, large girl, small adult sizes.
> 
> What creative spark does that inspire in you all???


Before I took the plunge into making my own from pattern shirts, I had embellished plain shirts in the past just using the fusible pellon stuff (heat-n-bond I think.) and then just a simple zig-zag around to anchor it. The one heavy-duty stuff says it doesn't need to be sewn but I haven't tested it. I was able to make pretty cute shirts easily with cutting and pasting onto plain shirts. You can find all sorts of princessy ribbon, fabric, etc. at most craft stores (believe me, there is about 4 bolts of princess fabric for every boy-approrpiate fabric out there!) 

You can also just do searches on easy for princess shirts and get lots of ideas. You may also find pre-embroidered iron on appliqués other people have made that will jazz up your existing clothes.


----------



## kbarrett

I'm so using your idea Ahrizel, I have 3 DD's and that sounds easy and fun (I'm a beginner) any easy ideas for DS about 6yrs?


----------



## dianemom2

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I've been making some progress on my sewing room. I need a table that I can put the embroidery machine on and then I can actually get some sewing done. I'll still need to cut fabric on the island in the kitchen, but that's ok.
> 
> The PE 770 is a bit harder so this is where I need opinions because I just can't decide. Shall I call her Minerva since I'll be transfiguring plain fabric into embroidered and appliqued art <snerk!> or Perla after the little girl mouse in Cinderella who helped make the pink ball gown? Suzy is out as a name since I have a friend by that name whom I'm teaching to sew. Well, more like refreshing her memory since she hasn't sewn since high school. Anyway, whadda ya think, Minerva or Perla?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I do most of my cutting on the kitchen island too.  We have a nice big island and it is just the right height so that i don't have to stoop over to cut things out.

I also like the Potter theme with the machine names.  I'd go with Minerva.  Of course, my dd13 is a Harry Potter nut so that might influence me some.



pyrxtc said:


> Looks great. i love how the fabrics go so well together and I love that you put a bird in there for all the birdhouses. I looked at that fabric a million times at Joann's but didn't know how I would use it. Good job !


Thanks!  I bought the striped corduroy on the Memorial Day weekend sale at Hancocks and then I found the birdhouse fabric on the clearance table at Joanns on the same day.  I thought that the colors went together pretty well.  Then I found the long sleeved t-shirt on the clearance rack at Target and my idea kind of came together.  I still have lots of both fabrics left so I am sure that there will be another outfit with these fabrics at some point in the future.



Teamtori said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> We are leaving on Saturday morning for Tori's wish trip! I have so much left to sew because I got pink eye and was contagious for over a week. It was awful. I'm hoping to get it done and I'm a little disappointed that my outfits aren't "fancier" but I guess it is better than nothing! I'm trying to sew for three kiddos and I didn't have much time!


Your outfits have looked great and your kids will love them because you made them.  Have a super wish trip!  I am sure you'll have a wonderful time!




campbell95 said:


> A few things I've been working on:
> 
> For our stay at the Beach Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot:


Those are great!  I just love both sets.  It is funny to see your Nemo outfits because I used the exact same shark fabric to make a Nemo outfit for my friend's daughter.  They had their first trip to Disney last month.  Here is the one that I made:




I love how yours is the same dress pattern and the same fabric, yet it is so different.  Excellent job!


----------



## Yoshiandi

They had their first trip to Disney last month.  Here is the one that I made:




I love how yours is the same dress pattern and the same fabric, yet it is so different.  Excellent job![/QUOTE]


Which pattern did you use for this? I bought a Bambi print and plain chocolate material and this pattern would be perfect to use them on. Thanks!!


----------



## TxDisFanatic

Love the matching outfits!


----------



## campbell95

goteamwood said:


> These are great! I love the Nemo ones. I have been looking for Nemo fabric and this is a perfect color scheme w/o the licensed characters. So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I essentially just cut the two front pieces, one back piece. The pockets were the big pain. Without those I would have been done in an hour probably. I assembled the fronts and backs as the bowling pattern suggests, but instead of just sewing the lining along the bottom then turning right-sides-out, I sewed the bottom and sides, then up around the shoulders and armholes. I left the top collar area open to flip it. Then I just turned that down and hemmed it (not the neatest job, but it doesn't show.) the last step was sewing the shoulder seams. I did end up top stitching afterward along the bottom edge and the edge where the placket would be since the canvas and the muslin lining are different weights and it kept sort of shifting. I did all the embellishment before I assembled it, which was the time consuming part. (And BTW I STILL haven't found the other front piece and now I am questioning if I am insane or if I never really cut 4 pieces to begin with. I generally cut folded, so I would think I have an even number. No so in this case...)


Thanks!  I have never lined my bowling shirts, so I was wondering how that would work.  Thanks for the tips!!



dianemom2 said:


> Those are great!  I just love both sets.  It is funny to see your Nemo outfits because I used the exact same shark fabric to make a Nemo outfit for my friend's daughter.  They had their first trip to Disney last month.  Here is the one that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how yours is the same dress pattern and the same fabric, yet it is so different.  Excellent job!


That is really cute!!  I love this pattern so much because it is so versatile!!  I've made the Aurora dress and pink Cindy with it, too.  Such a great pattern!



Yoshiandi said:


> Which pattern did you use for this? I bought a Bambi print and plain chocolate material and this pattern would be perfect to use them on. Thanks!!



This pattern is Simply Sweet by Carla C, you can find it at youcanmakethis.com!!



TxDisFanatic said:


> Love the matching outfits!


Thanks!  I have twins, so I try to make them match as much as I can.  At least until they are old enough to tell me to cut it out


----------



## dianemom2

Yoshiandi said:


> Which pattern did you use for this? I bought a Bambi print and plain chocolate material and this pattern would be perfect to use them on. Thanks!!


It is the Simply Sweet dress pattern on Youcanmakethis.com.  It is a great pattern because it is so versatile.  I've probably made 30 different dresses using the same pattern and they all look very different.



campbell95 said:


> Thanks!  I have twins, so I try to make them match as much as I can.  At least until they are old enough to tell me to cut it out


It is nice that you can sew so that you can make them matching things.  Otherwise it can be hard to find things that match for boy/girl twins.  My niece and nephew (who are now 15) are twins and finding things that matched for them was really hard.


----------



## VBAndrea

Quickly skimming because time is not on my side -- between appts for kids and dogs and working a couple of days this week I am getting nothing done.  If everyone could say a little prayer for my 3 y/o Shih Tzu I'd appreciate.  The boy is fine but the little girl has elevated liver enzymes which could be hepatitis or pancreatitis.  She also has a UTI and will be going on meds for everything.  Outwardly she appears fine (other than excessive peeing on my carpet which made me suspect a UTI).  I wasn't home yesterday when the vet called with the results so I didn't get to ask questions about prognosis.  He didn't sound overly worried though so I'm hopeful she'll be OK. 




Piper said:


> Okay--all the purses and bags inspired me to make my diabetic equipment bag a little brighter and less boring!  I just hand sewed the fabric on top of the original (like an applique of sorts.)  I wanted fabric with a black background because of the construction of the pouch, so I went with one of my favorites from Mary Engelbreit.
> 
> Here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pocket and a velcroed (is that a word?) belt loop on the back.  I didn't want to take the whole thing apart because of all the plastic and elastic inside, so I just left the inside of the pocket black.
> 
> This is the scrap I am using to cover the second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep one in my purse for when I am out and one at my desk for all the time.


I really like that Piper!  I would never imagine one could cover a preexisting bag and make it turn out so nice.  I have tons of little bags that are UGLY -- I may have to try something like that only I don't think I could make anything look as good as you have.



dianemom2 said:


> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.


Adorable!  The cord one I'm doing is similar colors -- I just need to fork over money for appliques to get it finished up.  I love the bird theme.



Teamtori said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> We are leaving on Saturday morning for Tori's wish trip! I have so much left to sew because I got pink eye and was contagious for over a week. It was awful. I'm hoping to get it done and I'm a little disappointed that my outfits aren't "fancier" but I guess it is better than nothing! I'm trying to sew for three kiddos and I didn't have much time!
> 
> I've tried several times to quote everything I missed while I was gone, but it was too many images and the boards don't like it, so I just have to say that I am constantly amazed by everyone's talent. You inspire me!!


Have a fabulous trip!



campbell95 said:


> A few things I've been working on:
> 
> For our stay at the Beach Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot:


Absolutely adorable on all accounts.  I did nemo for one of our Epcot days as well.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Quickly skimming because time is not on my side -- between appts for kids and dogs and working a couple of days this week I am getting nothing done.  If everyone could say a little prayer for my 3 y/o Shih Tzu I'd appreciate.  The boy is fine but the little girl has elevated liver enzymes which could be hepatitis or pancreatitis.  She also has a UTI and will be going on meds for everything.  Outwardly she appears fine (other than excessive peeing on my carpet which made me suspect a UTI).  I wasn't home yesterday when the vet called with the results so I didn't get to ask questions about prognosis.  He didn't sound overly worried though so I'm hopeful she'll be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!  The cord one I'm doing is similar colors -- I just need to fork over money for appliques to get it finished up.  I love the bird theme.


Andrea I hope your little doggie is ok.  Hopefully she just needs some medicine and then she'll be fine.

Did you see my post that Lynniepinnie is having a 50 cent sale.  Every design on her site is 50 cents.  And she has some really cute things.  I think her sale only lasts another day or so.


----------



## goteamwood

campbell95 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I have twins, so I try to make them match as much as I can.  At least until they are old enough to tell me to cut it out



I have twin boys and made matching shirts for every day at Disney. Generally in real life they coordinate rather than match, but a checkout lady at target went on a rant the other night about not dressing twins alike because she is a twin and blah blah crazy-person rambling. It was pretty amusing. She has some serious matchy outfit rage!


----------



## campbell95

goteamwood said:


> I have twin boys and made matching shirts for every day at Disney. Generally in real life they coordinate rather than match, but a checkout lady at target went on a rant the other night about not dressing twins alike because she is a twin and blah blah crazy-person rambling. It was pretty amusing. She has some serious matchy outfit rage!



Gotta love the crazy twin comments 

I usually only have them match at Disney, or if they ask for the same outfits. They just turned 4, so they still think it's fun.


----------



## grumpy&princess

I so envy everyones sewing abilities. I can sew a straight line to save my life. Love all of your works of art.


----------



## Piper

I've finished the second bag.  It isn't as bright, but it is better than plain black!!









Thanks for the compliments on the first one.


----------



## pyrxtc

grumpy&princess said:


> I so envy everyones sewing abilities. I can sew a straight line to save my life. Love all of your works of art.



I just started a couple of months ago. Never done it before in my life but I'm doing pretty good. I hate having to cut everything out though. Small pieces are the worst !


----------



## tanyaandallie

nannye said:


> Haha oh dear........ Finishing the basting, for so e reason I thought you needed the bobbin stitch to help pull it.
> 
> I bought the tulip brand dye for. Michaels but it didn't come with soda ash so I need to go get that first thing tomorrow dye it and Saran wrap it for 4 hours rinse wash and try to dry as much as possible by 330 lol



  Definitely need to do it by hand.  Cannot imagine dental floss in my sewing machine.  We are going to start our shirts today.  We made a batch of them the last time we went and just loved them!  I would make sure you leave them in the dye as long as possible, overnight is preferred.

ETA -- OOPS.  Sorry, I quoted something that may have been from a while back!  I forgot that I was reading prior threads.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY?  I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so.  I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute.  While _she _at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments.  I have NEVER experienced that before!!!  It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew???  Sheesh!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY?  I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so.  I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute.  While _she _at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments.  I have NEVER experienced that before!!!  It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew???  Sheesh!!!



I'd post back and make them feel bad about how they hurt my feelings if they did that to me. My mother used to always complain that I was rude. Well, I just pay back with like emotion. People are just thoughtless. Perhaps the FB friends are just jealous that they don't have skills to make something.


----------



## SarahJN

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY?  I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so.  I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute.  While _she _at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments.  I have NEVER experienced that before!!!  It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew???  Sheesh!!!



I'm sorry this happened - people can be really rude.  I post clothes that I make for my girls on my blog and I've had people leave comments saying that the fabric (Disney character) is ugly or looks like fabric scrubs should be made out of.  My kids love what I make them and that's all that matters.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

campbell95 said:


> A few things I've been working on:
> 
> And for Epcot:



There are several things lately that have been posted that are so cute...I haven't had time to comment on all of them...but these especially were just adorable.  Very nice!!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Perhaps the FB friends are just jealous that they don't have skills to make something.



Boy I wish that were true!  I think they were just being snarky, the fabric wasn't really their taste and in particular, it was a skirt for Disney, so, if they didn't know the conversation and thought it was everyday wear...I can understand not liking it...but I just can't imagine feeling the need to TELL someone how much they didn't like it!  Lol*   



SarahJN said:


> I'm sorry this happened - people can be really rude.  I post clothes that I make for my girls on my blog and I've had people leave comments saying that the fabric (Disney character) is ugly or looks like fabric scrubs should be made out of.  My kids love what I make them and that's all that matters.



Thank for this.  I usually don't let things like that get to me.  I know not everyone will like what I make and I'm ok with that.  But it was kind of embarassing too!  I was all excited and met with, well "NO, my kid would NEVER wear that!" and on FB too so it was like EVERYONE was reading it!  Eek.    Kind of the equivalent of yelling in a room full of people how ugly it was!  

OK I'm over it, just needed to vent to other sewing people!  Thank you so much!


----------



## smile5sunshine

I wanted to quickly hop on here and apologize for being such a horrible sewing friend right now.  I've been sneaking bits of time to lurk and see all these wonderful things you all are posting, but not commenting because I am TRYING my hardest to NOT sit at the computer but instead at my sewing machine so I can try to get as much done before we leave. And with four kiddos there just isn't enough time!

I've gotten many things done, but haven't even taken pics yet because there's still so much more to do. I'm wigging out because I'm running out of time! AHHHHHH!!! *deep breath*

Okay, stepping away again, but EVERYTHING is AWESOME!!!

Andrea: praying for your pup!

pumpinpatchquilter: sorry that those mean people made you feel bad. Your stuff is GREAT and they can go suck on a rock!

Sunshine


----------



## campbell95

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY?  I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so.  I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute.  While _she _at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments.  I have NEVER experienced that before!!!  It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew???  Sheesh!!!



I'm sorry   This has happened to a friend of mine, and she was hurt, too.  I think the internet removes a filter of common decency and people write things they would never say in person.    Who cares what rude, unkind people think anyway.  As long as you and your family love it, then that is all that really matters.  Life is too short to be upset by internet strangers (assuming you don't know the friends of your friend).


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

smile5sunshine said:


> pumpinpatchquilter: sorry that those mean people made you feel bad. Your stuff is GREAT and they can go suck on a rock!
> 
> Sunshine



Lol*  Thank you, I needed to hear that!  I am a stay at home Mommy so a lot of times there just _isn't_ anyone to run and vent to - ya know it?  All my "offline" friends are working!    Thank you though!



campbell95 said:


> I'm sorry   This has happened to a friend of mine, and she was hurt, too.  I think the internet removes a filter of common decency and people write things they would never say in person.    Who cares what rude, unkind people think anyway.  As long as you and your family love it, then that is all that really matters.  Life is too short to be upset by internet strangers (assuming you don't know the friends of your friend).



Thank you so much!!  I just needed that.  I agree, I don't know them, I don't think they were thinking...I'm just constantly baffled by people and the things they say sometimes!  It was just so rude and made me feel pretty bad...but I appreciate everyone's thoughts and words...they do mean a lot!


----------



## Sandi S

Disney52303 said:


> Here's a few things I have made lately (not the best picture quality):
> 
> Three peasant length pirate skirts for a family on our upcoming cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at making an FE, this is for us and I'm in the process of one for another family!   I did our pocket first, hence my mess up on the spacing of the letters, should have been slightly higher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embroidered shirts.  My dad (who is NOT a big Disney fan ) and his GF are cruising with us.  DD and I decided they needed at least one Disney thing and he does like Donald so I made these.  And the Disney logo one is for DH because I LOVE this design



Those look great! My DH isn't terribly big on Disney, but when I tossed  two freshly embroidered shirts on his lap last night, he was excited. (And a I did the same Disney logo for him on a teal polo, too.)



cogero said:


> I am in a frenzy finishing for our cruise. I have a bunch of things still to do.



About two weeks to go until our trip and I, too, and in frenzy mode!



goteamwood said:


> After finishing my 10 bowling shirts for my kiddos, I have received a request from others in our travel party (Husband, friend and her husband.) to make ADULT sized bowling shirts. So, does anyone have any advice in where I can find a similar pattern for grown ups. I am using CarlaC pattern.



I've used McCall's and Simplicity patterns for men's shirts - when you can buy a 99 cent pattern, go for it. You can always refer to Carla C's directions if necessary. However, as an experienced sewer, I have to say that once I have made something multiple times, I rarely look at the instructions anyway. Order of construction is fairly standard and logical. There is a good article in the latest Threads magazine about this - great reference piece.



Tami0220 said:


> Hi Gang, I have a 3 month old granddaughter that I am making some things for. She received so many little clothes that I want to make some bigger clothes. I bought some Simplicity patterns, sizes 1/2-4.  It's been so long since I've had a little one. Do the sizes run true to age. I.E.   size 2 a 2 yr old, 3 a 3yr old, etc.  She was 6.7 lbs at birth, but mommy and  daddy and larger than average. Help??  And thank you in advance



Check sewing.patternreview.com about specific patterns. Things can vary. A lot. (Both kids and clothes...)




Amyhoff said:


> Where does everyone purchase little boy's plain white tee-shirts?  I have looked everywhere without luck.
> 
> I'm also looking for a plain white button down shirt without pockets for a base for prince charming.  Is there hope???



AC Moore or Michael's for the tees, try Old Navy for the shirt. Don't be afraid to take a seam ripper to the pockets on a woven shirt. ;-)



dianemom2 said:


> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.



That's really pretty!



campbell95 said:


> A few things I've been working on:
> 
> For our stay at the Beach Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot:



Sweet outfits



goteamwood said:


> I have twin boys and made matching shirts for every day at Disney. Generally in real life they coordinate rather than match, but a checkout lady at target went on a rant the other night about not dressing twins alike because she is a twin and blah blah crazy-person rambling. It was pretty amusing. She has some serious matchy outfit rage!



A lot of people think my oldest two sons are twins, even though they are 16.5 months apart. They are currently the exact same height - down to the quarter inch. The more muscular one is 4 pounds heavier, but they wear the same size. Their little brother is a dead ringer for them as well and little sister is just the girl version...no denying they are all siblings. I still get them to match/coordinate from time to time. 










Both of the older ones now wear glasses and it threw me when Matthew got them because suddenly the confusion over who was who at a glance was back.

I should have some fun stuff to post later today. I have the 4th shirt within the last 24 hours on the hoop right now and I have a dress inspired by the Katy Perry movie almost done for DD. The movie was actually pretty good and not inappropriate for my DD (who LOVES Katy Perry and dances around the house singing "Firework"). Right in the last few minutes of the movie I notice the fabric on one of her backup dancers' dresses was this really cute print with popsicles and ice cream cones. It was paired with a blue and white stripe to make a mini-dress with a full skirt (kind of little-girl-ish). I realized I HAD THAT FABRIC!!! The dress had obviously been hit with a lot of bling, but the base fabric was the same and the style was cute, so I went home and drafted a pattern to do a similar version.

The blue dress on the far left is my inspiration.




My version will have matching bike shorts under it and a Minnie Mouse applique on the front (instead of 3D popsicles - lol).


----------



## TinkNH

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY?  I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so.  I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute.  While _she _at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments.  I have NEVER experienced that before!!!  It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew???  Sheesh!!!




put the anonymity of the online world into play and people can be really rude.  Id use a stronger word but it would come out as ******s anyway    FB is awful for that sort of stuff...so many jerks sometimes.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

TinkNH said:


> put the anonymity of the online world into play and people can be really rude.  Id use a stronger word but it would come out as ******s anyway    FB is awful for that sort of stuff...so many jerks sometimes.



Hahahaha yes I agree!  I've been on FB for years and pretty well stayed clear of the drama...sheeshers I can see how it's easy to get involved with it though!  

Thanks for all of the support...I suppose it's pretty lame of me to go online and vent over something silly like this lol* but you all made me feel much better!  Thanks!


----------



## kbarrett

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Hahahaha yes I agree!  I've been on FB for years and pretty well stayed clear of the drama...sheeshers I can see how it's easy to get involved with it though!
> 
> Thanks for all of the support...I suppose it's pretty lame of me to go online and vent over something silly like this lol* but you all made me feel much better!  Thanks!



Hey ur not lame! I'm a stay at home mom too and I feel u it's hard what r u gonna do vent to a 3yr old?! Hang in there most ppl r just JEALOUS!!! Love all the pics I've seen hoping some day I'll have that kind of sewing talent!


----------



## goteamwood

OK Folks, I have all but decided to buy an embroidery machine. I have SO MANY ideas (not just for Disney World) rattling around in my head and I think I really want to do machine embroidery. So I bought a TON of LynniePinnie files today for future use, and have decided on either the Brother SE-400 or the PE-770 (I think, amazon is currently not responding for me so I am going from my numbers-deficient memory.) One is about $350 and the other $550 or so. I know that is not the only expense to consider. I assume I will need different thread, perhaps more supplies. I have TONS of scraps and FQs so I hope I will be OK with fabric options. 

So is there a really big difference, $200 worth, in those two machines? I really want to stay sub-$500 if I can, since I don't currently have a job and this Stay at Home Mom gig has LOUSY pay. Or, is there a better or different option for basic appliqué and embroidery for beginners and small projects?

I am sure this has been covered ad nauseum on these boards, so please excuse the repeat if this is somewhere else. THANKS!


----------



## pequele

goteamwood said:
			
		

> OK Folks, I have all but decided to buy an embroidery machine. I have SO MANY ideas (not just for Disney World) rattling around in my head and I think I really want to do machine embroidery. So I bought a TON of LynniePinnie files today for future use, and have decided on either the Brother SE-400 or the PE-770 (I think, amazon is currently not responding for me so I am going from my numbers-deficient memory.) One is about $350 and the other $550 or so. I know that is not the only expense to consider. I assume I will need different thread, perhaps more supplies. I have TONS of scraps and FQs so I hope I will be OK with fabric options.
> 
> So is there a really big difference, $200 worth, in those two machines? I really want to stay sub-$500 if I can, since I don't currently have a job and this Stay at Home Mom gig has LOUSY pay. Or, is there a better or different option for basic appliqué and embroidery for beginners and small projects?
> 
> I am sure this has been covered ad nauseum on these boards, so please excuse the repeat if this is somewhere else. THANKS!



I'd be interested in what you hear as well. My mom has a Bernina That will embroider ( not that she ever has!) so I don't really want to mess with something as expensive as a small car! But I also don't want something that will break after 3 uses.


----------



## miprender

pyrxtc said:


> Well, finally sewing again after a month of nothing. Tried out my new machine and quickly realized that the free arm is too big for my small sleeves. So, I now have two machines out, Mom's and mine... haha.
> 
> I had these pieces cut out forever and finally got them together today. It took almost 4 yards of the Snow White fabric since it was not wide enough to cut any of the 4 pieces on the fold. It went side to side for the full fabric and just fit it's full width. Then having a 1-way design made it worse. I don't know if I want to put something on the waist either. I am undecided. I wish it didn't have the seam down the front but I couldn't help that.
> 
> I know the lighting could be much better, sorry.



Great job on the dress. Glad you were able to finish it.



Amyhoff said:


> Where does everyone purchase little boy's plain white tee-shirts?  I have looked everywhere without luck.
> 
> I'm also looking for a plain white button down shirt without pockets for a base for prince charming.  Is there hope???



Target, Walmart, Old Navy... actually most stores will carry them. At Walmart you just have to be careful because some do have the pocket.




Piper said:


> Okay--all the purses and bags inspired me to make my diabetic equipment bag a little brighter and less boring!  I just hand sewed the fabric on top of the original (like an applique of sorts.)  I wanted fabric with a black background because of the construction of the pouch, so I went with one of my favorites from Mary Engelbreit.
> 
> Here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pocket and a velcroed (is that a word?) belt loop on the back.  I didn't want to take the whole thing apart because of all the plastic and elastic inside, so I just left the inside of the pocket black.
> 
> This is the scrap I am using to cover the second one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep one in my purse for when I am out and one at my desk for all the time.



Piper... so glad you are sewing & posting again. Love the bags you made



dianemom2 said:


> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.



This is so adorable. Love your Insa skirt. You did a great job for your first time.



Teamtori said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> We are leaving on Saturday morning for Tori's wish trip! I have so much left to sew because I got pink eye and was contagious for over a week. It was awful. I'm hoping to get it done and I'm a little disappointed that my outfits aren't "fancier" but I guess it is better than nothing! I'm trying to sew for three kiddos and I didn't have much time!
> 
> I've tried several times to quote everything I missed while I was gone, but it was too many images and the boards don't like it, so I just have to say that I am constantly amazed by everyone's talent. You inspire me!!



So sorry to hear about your pink eye. But everything you had posted looked great to me. 



campbell95 said:


> A few things I've been working on:
> 
> For our stay at the Beach Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot:



These are adorable



dianemom2 said:


> Those are great!  I just love both sets.  It is funny to see your Nemo outfits because I used the exact same shark fabric to make a Nemo outfit for my friend's daughter.  They had their first trip to Disney last month.  Here is the one that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how yours is the same dress pattern and the same fabric, yet it is so different.  Excellent job!



I don't remember you posting this one. This is adorable. Love that Shark fabric.



VBAndrea said:


> Quickly skimming because time is not on my side -- between appts for kids and dogs and working a couple of days this week I am getting nothing done.  If everyone could say a little prayer for my 3 y/o Shih Tzu I'd appreciate.  The boy is fine but the little girl has elevated liver enzymes which could be hepatitis or pancreatitis.  She also has a UTI and will be going on meds for everything.  Outwardly she appears fine (other than excessive peeing on my carpet which made me suspect a UTI).  I wasn't home yesterday when the vet called with the results so I didn't get to ask questions about prognosis.  He didn't sound overly worried though so I'm hopeful she'll be OK.
> .



Hoping your doggie is OK.



dianemom2 said:


> Did you see my post that Lynniepinnie is having a 50 cent sale.  Every design on her site is 50 cents.  And she has some really cute things.  I think her sale only lasts another day or so.



 I just bought a whole bunch.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY?  I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so.  I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute.  While _she _at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments.  I have NEVER experienced that before!!!  It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew???  Sheesh!!!



Honestly some people are such jerks.  So sorry you had to deal with them.



SarahJN said:


> I'm sorry this happened - people can be really rude.  I post clothes that I make for my girls on my blog and I've had people leave comments saying that the fabric (Disney character) is ugly or looks like fabric scrubs should be made out of.  My kids love what I make them and that's all that matters.



I remember when you mom mentioned that about one of the dresses. I think we all went and posted on your Blog that we loved that dress.




Sandi S said:


> T
> 
> A lot of people think my oldest two sons are twins, even though they are 16.5 months apart. They are currently the exact same height - down to the quarter inch. The more muscular one is 4 pounds heavier, but they wear the same size. Their little brother is a dead ringer for them as well and little sister is just the girl version...no denying they are all siblings. I still get them to match/coordinate from time to time.



My two boys are 2 years apart and upto a few months ago when I cut DS6's hair I would always get asked if they were twins. My DS6 hated that though 



goteamwood said:


> OK Folks, I have all but decided to buy an embroidery machine. I have SO MANY ideas (not just for Disney World) rattling around in my head and I think I really want to do machine embroidery. So I bought a TON of LynniePinnie files today for future use, and have decided on either the Brother SE-400 or the PE-770 (I think, amazon is currently not responding for me so I am going from my numbers-deficient memory.) One is about $350 and the other $550 or so. I know that is not the only expense to consider. I assume I will need different thread, perhaps more supplies. I have TONS of scraps and FQs so I hope I will be OK with fabric options.
> 
> So is there a really big difference, $200 worth, in those two machines? I really want to stay sub-$500 if I can, since I don't currently have a job and this Stay at Home Mom gig has LOUSY pay. Or, is there a better or different option for basic appliqué and embroidery for beginners and small projects?
> 
> I am sure this has been covered ad nauseum on these boards, so please excuse the repeat if this is somewhere else. THANKS!



The SE400 will only do a hoop of 4x4 while the PE770 does the 5x7. With the 4x4 you will get HoopEnvy very quickly. Most of us have the PE770 and love it. 

But of course you might get HoopEnvy with the 5x7 too and want a 6x10


----------



## miprender

And speaking of hoop envy. Here is my new machine, the Brother 1500D that does up to 6x10.


----------



## Sandi S

Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)






I drafted the pattern myself and I am excited about how cute it's turning out. There is a sheer underskirt trimmed with light blue ribbon as well. I liked the crinoline elements of the original dress.










I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.


----------



## RMAMom

Thanks everyone for your kind words for my Grandson and DD. He is getting bigger everyday.





pyrxtc said:


> Well, finally sewing again after a month of nothing. Tried out my new machine and quickly realized that the free arm is too big for my small sleeves. So, I now have two machines out, Mom's and mine... haha.
> 
> I had these pieces cut out forever and finally got them together today. It took almost 4 yards of the Snow White fabric since it was not wide enough to cut any of the 4 pieces on the fold. It went side to side for the full fabric and just fit it's full width. Then having a 1-way design made it worse. I don't know if I want to put something on the waist either. I am undecided. I wish it didn't have the seam down the front but I couldn't help that.
> 
> I know the lighting could be much better, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am loving everyone's projects, way to many to capture but WOW !! It inspired me to just dive in and get the dress done. if I keep doing a dress every two days then i'll be through my fabric in no time..... I won't get anything else done in the meantime but it's all good !



Cute!



Piper said:


> Okay--all the purses and bags inspired me to make my diabetic equipment bag a little brighter and less boring!  I just hand sewed the fabric on top of the original (like an applique of sorts.)  I wanted fabric with a black background because of the construction of the pouch, so I went with one of my favorites from Mary Engelbreit.
> 
> Here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep one in my purse for when I am out and one at my desk for all the time.



I love it, the fabric makes it so cheery. 



dianemom2 said:


> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.


That is just beautiful!



campbell95 said:


> A few things I've been working on:
> 
> For our stay at the Beach Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot:


Adorable I love the Nemo dress.


dianemom2 said:


> Those are great!  I just love both sets.  It is funny to see your Nemo outfits because I used the exact same shark fabric to make a Nemo outfit for my friend's daughter.  They had their first trip to Disney last month.  Here is the one that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how yours is the same dress pattern and the same fabric, yet it is so different.  Excellent job!


I agree, it's fun to see the same things done so differently. Your dress is adorable, I really like the shark fabric for Nemo.



VBAndrea said:


> Quickly skimming because time is not on my side -- between appts for kids and dogs and working a couple of days this week I am getting nothing done.  If everyone could say a little prayer for my 3 y/o Shih Tzu I'd appreciate.  The boy is fine but the little girl has elevated liver enzymes which could be hepatitis or pancreatitis.  She also has a UTI and will be going on meds for everything.  Outwardly she appears fine (other than excessive peeing on my carpet which made me suspect a UTI).  I wasn't home yesterday when the vet called with the results so I didn't get to ask questions about prognosis.  He didn't sound overly worried though so I'm hopeful she'll be OK.


Prayers for a speedy recovery for your little girl. Keep us posted.



goteamwood said:


> OK Folks, I have all but decided to buy an embroidery machine. I have SO MANY ideas (not just for Disney World) rattling around in my head and I think I really want to do machine embroidery. So I bought a TON of LynniePinnie files today for future use, and have decided on either the Brother SE-400 or the PE-770 (I think, amazon is currently not responding for me so I am going from my numbers-deficient memory.) One is about $350 and the other $550 or so. I know that is not the only expense to consider. I assume I will need different thread, perhaps more supplies. I have TONS of scraps and FQs so I hope I will be OK with fabric options.
> 
> So is there a really big difference, $200 worth, in those two machines? I really want to stay sub-$500 if I can, since I don't currently have a job and this Stay at Home Mom gig has LOUSY pay. Or, is there a better or different option for basic appliqué and embroidery for beginners and small projects?
> 
> I am sure this has been covered ad nauseum on these boards, so please excuse the repeat if this is somewhere else. THANKS!


I love my PE770, it is my first embroidery machine and was very easy to learn to use. I am not familiar with the other machine you are considering but I will say buy the machine with the biggest hoop that you can afford. 



miprender said:


> And speaking of hoop envy. Here is my new machine, the Brother 1500D that does up to 6x10.



Oh! Color me green! I would love to have a 6x10! Do you love it?

*Sandi*I don't know what happened that I don't have your kiddos pictures but they are adorable. I love the matching outfits!


----------



## goteamwood

Sandi S said:


> Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drafted the pattern myself and I am excited about how cute it's turning out. There is a sheer underskirt trimmed with light blue ribbon as well. I liked the crinoline elements of the original dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.



I love Stormtrooper Donald. He's so surly he would make an awesome storm trooper. Also loving the Incredibles. My hubby wanted to BUY incredibles shirts for the 4 of us and it was going to be like $75 so maybe I will convince him that we should put that money toward a new embroidery machine! LOL


----------



## pyrxtc

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY?  I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so.  I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute.  While _she _at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments.  I have NEVER experienced that before!!!  It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew???  Sheesh!!!



Sometimes people say thing online they would never say IRL. Sometimes they are just rude !



Sandi S said:


> Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drafted the pattern myself and I am excited about how cute it's turning out. There is a sheer underskirt trimmed with light blue ribbon as well. I liked the crinoline elements of the original dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.



Love the dress and how fast you pulled it together ! I could do one of those but my DD probably won't even know who Katy Perry is when she is old enough to listen to her.


----------



## Sandi S

goteamwood said:


> I love Stormtrooper Donald. He's so surly he would make an awesome storm trooper. Also loving the Incredibles. My hubby wanted to BUY incredibles shirts for the 4 of us and it was going to be like $75 so maybe I will convince him that we should put that money toward a new embroidery machine! LOL



I like your logic!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> OK Folks, I have all but decided to buy an embroidery machine. I have SO MANY ideas (not just for Disney World) rattling around in my head and I think I really want to do machine embroidery. So I bought a TON of LynniePinnie files today for future use, and have decided on either the Brother SE-400 or the PE-770 (I think, amazon is currently not responding for me so I am going from my numbers-deficient memory.) One is about $350 and the other $550 or so. I know that is not the only expense to consider. I assume I will need different thread, perhaps more supplies. I have TONS of scraps and FQs so I hope I will be OK with fabric options.


Buy a machine with the largest hoop that you can afford.  I made a common mistake of buying a machine that only does the 4x4 embroidery for my first machine.  Within a few months, I had upgraded to a much larger hoop an dnow my machine can do up to a 6x10.  Although to tell you the truth, my most common size applique is the 5x7.



miprender said:


> And speaking of hoop envy. Here is my new machine, the Brother 1500D that does up to 6x10.


That's so nice!  I am sure you are going to just love it!  Can't wait to see which Lynniepinnie designs you sew out first   I bought a bunch of her designs too even though I have started doing my own designs.  Her designs are so cute and you just can't beat 50 cents!



Sandi S said:


> Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.


Sandi- as usual your dress is fabulous!  I love the shirts too.  The picture of your 4 kids dresses in matching plaid was adorable!  What pattern did you use for the boys shirts?  My SIL has requested a couple of long sleeved button up shirts for my nephew.  We will see if I get time to make them.  I have hardly had time for anything lately.  Also, my new Ottobre magazine arrived today.  I am about to look through it to get some inspiration.


----------



## campbell95

As we are on the subject of embroidery machines, does anyone have thoughts on the SINGER Futura XL-400?  I have a Brother SE400 and am thinking about upgrading to a bigger hoop.  This has a great price and lot of bells and whistles, but I love the ease of my Brother.

Most importantly, does anyone know if it is compatible with Mac?  I'm googling but can't get a clear answer.

Edit: found the answer on their FB page.  Only with a workaround, which seems pretty complex.  Guess I'll keep looking!


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Buy a machine with the largest hoop that you can afford.  I made a common mistake of buying a machine that only does the 4x4 embroidery for my first machine.  Within a few months, I had upgraded to a much larger hoop an dnow my machine can do up to a 6x10.  Although to tell you the truth, my most common size applique is the 5x7.
> 
> 
> That's so nice!  I am sure you are going to just love it!  Can't wait to see which Lynniepinnie designs you sew out first   I bought a bunch of her designs too even though I have started doing my own designs.  Her designs are so cute and you just can't beat 50 cents!
> 
> 
> Sandi- as usual your dress is fabulous!  I love the shirts too.  The picture of your 4 kids dresses in matching plaid was adorable!  What pattern did you use for the boys shirts?  My SIL has requested a couple of long sleeved button up shirts for my nephew.  We will see if I get time to make them.  I have hardly had time for anything lately.  Also, my new Ottobre magazine arrived today.  I am about to look through it to get some inspiration.



I know their shirts were from an Ottobre pattern, and Gracie's dress was Sew Beautiful's "Jane's First Day" dress pattern.

I'm excited about the slim fit patterns in the new Ottobre. Those will be great for Gracie.


----------



## chellewashere

WOW just WOW all you guys are just so amazing. I feel so bad not keeping up with the board, figured I would have more time since my daughter is on summer break....yeah not so I have not had time to myself much at all lately.

Just wanted to say I love everything you guys have been posting. You amaze me and inspire me. 

I have been able to complete 1 outfit for our trip in Sept...only have 5 more to make and 2 costumes for MNSSHP...sure I will get it done 

Keep up the great work I may not post but I do love to sit down and look at the pictures and read the comments.

Hope everyone is having a fantastic summer!!!!!!!


----------



## miprender

RMAMom said:


> Oh! Color me green! I would love to have a 6x10! Do you love it?



I just purchased it yesterday, but I have to say it runs so smoothly and quieter than my PE770



Sandi S said:


> Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drafted the pattern myself and I am excited about how cute it's turning out. There is a sheer underskirt trimmed with light blue ribbon as well. I liked the crinoline elements of the original dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.



WOW you have been cranking out some great  stuff. How many more to go?



dianemom2 said:


> That's so nice!  I am sure you are going to just love it!  Can't wait to see which Lynniepinnie designs you sew out first   I bought a bunch of her designs too even though I have started doing my own designs.  Her designs are so cute and you just can't beat 50 cents!



I've never stitched out hers before. Do they stitch out nice? And your right for $.50 who can beat that price. There was even a design for $.33 that I got too!



campbell95 said:


> As we are on the subject of embroidery machines, does anyone have thoughts on the SINGER Futura XL-400?  I have a Brother SE400 and am thinking about upgrading to a bigger hoop.  This has a great price and lot of bells and whistles, but I love the ease of my Brother.
> 
> Most importantly, does anyone know if it is compatible with Mac?  I'm googling but can't get a clear answer.
> 
> Edit: found the answer on their FB page.  Only with a workaround, which seems pretty complex.  Guess I'll keep looking!



Glad you found your answer. I know this questions comes up every so often and I remember Heather (from FrouFrou) says most of the complaints she hears about are from the Singer.


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> I've never stitched out hers before. Do they stitch out nice? And your right for $.50 who can beat that price. There was even a design for $.33 that I got too!


I've had several of her designs for years and they always stitched out great.  A few years ago I bought a design set from her and used it to decorate a zippered sweatshirt and sweat pants for my dd.  They had hippie designs on them.  Everybody wanted to know where she got that outfit and even after she outgrew the pants, she continued to wear the jacket until it fell apart.  Anyhow, after that I continued to buy her designs and I've always been happy with them.  I also got one of my designs for $.33.


----------



## pequele

miprender said:
			
		

> And speaking of hoop envy. Here is my new machine, the Brother 1500D that does up to 6x10.



Ok, and for a beginner how easy is it to learn to use it? Is it only embroidery or sewing too?  Sorry for the questions but I am work on my phone and they make it soooooo difficult to use the Internet here...they want us to like WORK or something! How rude!


----------



## pequele

Sandi S said:
			
		

> Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)
> 
> I drafted the pattern myself and I am excited about how cute it's turning out. There is a sheer underskirt trimmed with light blue ribbon as well. I liked the crinoline elements of the original dress.
> 
> I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.



Sorry for the multiple posts but I can't forgive out how to do multiple quotes on the phone!

So the tshirts, can an embroidery machine do that or how does that work, can you help an uneducated girl out. What machine do you use?


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

miprender said:


> Honestly some people are such jerks.  So sorry you had to deal with them.



Thank you - and that's so true!  I need to learn to let things roll off my back more.  Sometimes that's easier said than done!  



miprender said:


> And speaking of hoop envy. Here is my new machine, the Brother 1500D that does up to 6x10.



SO JEALOUS!!!  



Sandi S said:


> Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)
> 
> I drafted the pattern myself and I am excited about how cute it's turning out. There is a sheer underskirt trimmed with light blue ribbon as well. I liked the crinoline elements of the original dress.
> 
> 
> I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.



Everything is so cute!  I can't believe you drafted that yourself - did you use any particular program or anything?  That's awesome!



pyrxtc said:


> Sometimes people say thing online they would never say IRL. Sometimes they are just rude !



Thank you, and I agree!!!  I was having a moment and really just needed somebody to say, "hey, yeah they were being a real jerk!"  Thank you all so much for that!!!


----------



## Teamtori

Hi my sewing buddies!

Well, all the outfits STILL aren't done, but I'm still hopeful. 

The most important thing is:

WE LEAVE FOR DISNEY IN LESS THAN TWENTY FOUR HOURS!!!!!

I'm really excited and it is neat to see my ticker at one day. Tori is over the moon excited to be a real princess.

Keep your fingers crossed that I can finish their outfits. They aren't as elaborate as I wanted, but hey, they are more elaborate than most kids who don't have customized outfits for each day!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Teamtori said:


> Hi my sewing buddies!
> 
> Well, all the outfits STILL aren't done, but I'm still hopeful.
> 
> The most important thing is:
> 
> WE LEAVE FOR DISNEY IN LESS THAN TWENTY FOUR HOURS!!!!!
> 
> I'm really excited and it is neat to see my ticker at one day. Tori is over the moon excited to be a real princess.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that I can finish their outfits. They aren't as elaborate as I wanted, but hey, they are more elaborate than most kids who don't have customized outfits for each day!



Good luck and my fingers are crossed!!!  How exciting for you, I'm so jealous!  I cannot wait until we are that close...I bet working on those outfits will keep you busy so the next day flies by!


----------



## losmabies

Newbie here!  

I have a Brother Sewing/Embroidery machine and have been using it off and on for about a year now.  The one thing I can not seem to do well though is applique t-shirts.  Does anyone know of a good technique or online tutorial that would help?

I will be more than happy to post pictures of my projects if I could just learn how to start those projects.

Thanks and to all those who have posted pictures of their work - your work is beautiful!!


----------



## goteamwood

Wooo-hoo! Ordered my embroidery machine today. Hooray! I went with the brother 770. Didn't want that hoop envy right out of the gate. Can't wait to play. Of course the 20 shirts I've made so far I'm coulda-shoulda-woulda-ing.


----------



## Fruto76

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY?  I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so.  I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute.  While _she _at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments.  I have NEVER experienced that before!!!  It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew???  Sheesh!!!





SarahJN said:


> I'm sorry this happened - people can be really rude.  I post clothes that I make for my girls on my blog and I've had people leave comments saying that the fabric (Disney character) is ugly or looks like fabric scrubs should be made out of.  My kids love what I make them and that's all that matters.


Some people need a filter, I swear!  I can almost guarantee that the one person who made the nasty comment to start with was a wee bit envious anyways. And after she opened her mouth, well from there, it's like a snowball effect-  Easy to jump on the wagon and bash someone before really thinking that an actual person with feelings put time and effort into making something for their kiddos.  Forget them and their nasty words... As long as you are pleased with it and your DD likes it, nothing else matters.  



goteamwood said:


> OK Folks, I have all but decided to buy an embroidery machine. I have SO MANY ideas (not just for Disney World) rattling around in my head and I think I really want to do machine embroidery. So I bought a TON of LynniePinnie files today for future use, and have decided on either the Brother SE-400 or the PE-770 (I think, amazon is currently not responding for me so I am going from my numbers-deficient memory.) One is about $350 and the other $550 or so. I know that is not the only expense to consider. I assume I will need different thread, perhaps more supplies. I have TONS of scraps and FQs so I hope I will be OK with fabric options.
> 
> So is there a really big difference, $200 worth, in those two machines? I really want to stay sub-$500 if I can, since I don't currently have a job and this Stay at Home Mom gig has LOUSY pay. Or, is there a better or different option for basic appliqué and embroidery for beginners and small projects?
> 
> I am sure this has been covered ad nauseum on these boards, so please excuse the repeat if this is somewhere else. THANKS!


 Get the biggest hoop you can afford! Seriously!!! 



miprender said:


> And speaking of hoop envy. Here is my new machine, the Brother 1500D that does up to 6x10.


 Oh! She's PURDY!   Can't wait to see what she makes!!! 



Sandi S said:


> Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drafted the pattern myself and I am excited about how cute it's turning out. There is a sheer underskirt trimmed with light blue ribbon as well. I liked the crinoline elements of the original dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.


That dress is so cute! I love Gracie's little sassy attitude in it, too! You did a great job drafting the pattern!  Your shirts all look great, too. And I really like stormtrooper Donald, too! 


miprender said:


> I've never stitched out hers before. Do they stitch out nice? And your right for $.50 who can beat that price. There was even a design for $.33 that I got too!





dianemom2 said:


> I've had several of her designs for years and they always stitched out great.  A few years ago I bought a design set from her and used it to decorate a zippered sweatshirt and sweat pants for my dd.  They had hippie designs on them.  Everybody wanted to know where she got that outfit and even after she outgrew the pants, she continued to wear the jacket until it fell apart.  Anyhow, after that I continued to buy her designs and I've always been happy with them.  I also got one of my designs for $.33.



I bought a bunch yesterday, too! (including a .33 one ) Thanks for the heads up, Diane! And Diane, I love your birdie insa set! So cute! 



pequele said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts but I can't forgive out how to do multiple quotes on the phone!
> 
> So the tshirts, can an embroidery machine do that or how does that work, can you help an uneducated girl out. What machine do you use?


Yes you can do t shirts on the machine! 



losmabies said:


> Newbie here!
> 
> I have a Brother Sewing/Embroidery machine and have been using it off and on for about a year now.  The one thing I can not seem to do well though is applique t-shirts.  Does anyone know of a good technique or online tutorial that would help?
> 
> I will be more than happy to post pictures of my projects if I could just learn how to start those projects.
> 
> Thanks and to all those who have posted pictures of their work - your work is beautiful!!


I would love to try to help you out...what is giving you issues? Hooping? Stitching?


----------



## pequele

Teamtori said:


> Hi my sewing buddies!
> 
> Well, all the outfits STILL aren't done, but I'm still hopeful.
> 
> The most important thing is:
> 
> WE LEAVE FOR DISNEY IN LESS THAN TWENTY FOUR HOURS!!!!!
> 
> I'm really excited and it is neat to see my ticker at one day. Tori is over the moon excited to be a real princess.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that I can finish their outfits. They aren't as elaborate as I wanted, but hey, they are more elaborate than most kids who don't have customized outfits for each day!



quick...get off of here and go sew!!!


----------



## chellewashere

So this is the one outfit I have completed so far. This will be for our trails end dinner followed by the smores cookout with Chip and Dale. I realize I made the smores applique wayyyyy too big should make it smaller, but oh well its already on 

You cant really see the side applique but its a cute campfire with 2 roasting marshmallows on sticks but little Ms. Punky wasnt in the mood for posing for me the other day.

What Im most proud of is that I made the bandana headband by myself...yeah its the little things that send me over the moon 

Again thanks for everyones help and inspiration on this board


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> Hi my sewing buddies!
> 
> Well, all the outfits STILL aren't done, but I'm still hopeful.
> 
> The most important thing is:
> 
> WE LEAVE FOR DISNEY IN LESS THAN TWENTY FOUR HOURS!!!!!
> 
> I'm really excited and it is neat to see my ticker at one day. Tori is over the moon excited to be a real princess.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that I can finish their outfits. They aren't as elaborate as I wanted, but hey, they are more elaborate than most kids who don't have customized outfits for each day!


How exciting!  I am hoping that you get everything finished.  Even if you don't the kids can wear them when you come home.  I am sure you will have a wonderful time!  Enjoy your trip!



losmabies said:


> Newbie here!
> 
> I have a Brother Sewing/Embroidery machine and have been using it off and on for about a year now.  The one thing I can not seem to do well though is applique t-shirts.  Does anyone know of a good technique or online tutorial that would help?
> 
> I will be more than happy to post pictures of my projects if I could just learn how to start those projects.
> 
> Thanks and to all those who have posted pictures of their work - your work is beautiful!!


Hi and welcome!  Yes, you can definitely do t-shirts.  We each seem to have our preferred method of doing shirts.  I generally hoop my shirts with heavy weight cut away stabilizer (if the shirts are small, you may need to cut open the side seams and then sew them closed when you are done).  The trick it to make sure you are using good stabilizer and that your t-shirt is hooped tightly.  To get the t-shirts hooped, it is easiest to spray the back of the shirt with a washable sticky spray and then stick the stabilizer to the back of the shirt.  Then hoop both things.  Otherwise, I find the shirts like to slide around a little bit.  I think when I first started I used a bunch of tutorials on Emblibrary.com.  They have a very good education section with some videos and some tutorials.  Youtube is also a great resource.

I went back and found the tutorial that I used when I first got started.  Here is a link:
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elproj...spx?CS_ProductID=PR1731&CS_Catalog=Elprojects



goteamwood said:


> Wooo-hoo! Ordered my embroidery machine today. Hooray! I went with the brother 770. Didn't want that hoop envy right out of the gate. Can't wait to play. Of course the 20 shirts I've made so far I'm coulda-shoulda-woulda-ing.


How exciting!  I think you were smart to get the bigger hoop.



Fruto76 said:


> I bought a bunch yesterday, too! (including a .33 one ) Thanks for the heads up, Diane! And Diane, I love your birdie insa set! So cute!
> 
> Stitching?


Thanks!  I am glad you liked my birdie insa set.  I am trying to decide what to make next.  I have another launch coming up so I have to finish my project for that first.  I can't wait to see what everybody makes with Lynniepinnie's designs.  I am pretty sure we are all going to be sharing some things with her designs on them in the next few weeks.  I bought two of her designs with specific outfits in mind and then I bought another dozen designs that were just too cute to resist.  

We are having a quiet day today.  Making the girls clean their rooms this afternoon while I hopefully get some sewing done.


----------



## losmabies

Mainly hooping.  I don't get what the best way to hoop your tshirt and keep all the extra fabric out of the way.  

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## aboveH20

Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.

I have three poll questions for you today.

*1.  Which makes you happier?*





A. Thread art
B. Needle sculpture



2.  In my recently posted bag I mentioned that I included a "dangling" pocket.  *I'm thinking of making another bag and am trying to decide whether or not to make a dangling pocket or the more standard "embedded" pocket in the lining. * Embedded is easier, but the dangling seems easier to access.  (Maybe because the purse I currently carry has a dangling pocket, which I like.)

Here's pictures of dangling.  Embedded is sewn into the lining.









A. Dangling
B. Embedded



*3.  Who do you think is the World's Best Hand Model.*
A. Me 
B. Anyone other than me. 


 <----there's a fella that doesn't get used enough.  He thanks you for your time.  (I do, too.)


----------



## goteamwood

chellewashere said:


> So this is the one outfit I have completed so far. This will be for our trails end dinner followed by the smores cookout with Chip and Dale. I realize I made the smores applique wayyyyy too big should make it smaller, but oh well its already on
> 
> You cant really see the side applique but its a cute campfire with 2 roasting marshmallows on sticks but little Ms. Punky wasnt in the mood for posing for me the other day.
> 
> What Im most proud of is that I made the bandana headband by myself...yeah its the little things that send me over the moon
> 
> Again thanks for everyones help and inspiration on this board


I don't think the s'more is too big, if it were smaller, I think it would get lost in the other pattern. It's adorable. I Love Chip and Dale, this is very cute.


----------



## Fruto76

losmabies said:


> Mainly hooping.  I don't get what the best way to hoop your tshirt and keep all the extra fabric out of the way.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


I do not hoop shirts...instead I hoop med cutaway stabilizer and use sticky spray and pins to attach the shirt....here is a couple great tutorials to guide you! 
http://www.coles-corner-and-creations.com/2010/12/how-to-applique-ready-to-wear-t-shirts.html

http://penguinpersonalization.blogspot.com/2011/10/my-hooping-technique.html



aboveH20 said:


> Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.
> 
> I have three poll questions for you today.
> 
> *1.  Which makes you happier?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Thread art
> B. Needle sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  In my recently posted bag I mentioned that I included a "dangling" pocket.  *I'm thinking of making another bag and am trying to decide whether or not to make a dangling pocket or the more standard "embedded" pocket in the lining. * Embedded is easier, but the dangling seems easier to access.  (Maybe because the purse I currently carry has a dangling pocket, which I like.)
> 
> Here's pictures of dangling.  Embedded is sewn into the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Dangling
> B. Embedded
> 
> 
> 
> *3.  Who do you think is the World's Best Hand Model.*
> A. Me
> B. Anyone other than me.
> 
> 
> <----there's a fella that doesn't get used enough.  He thanks you for your time.  (I do, too.)



poll...
1. tough one...I guess I would say 
b. needle sculpture. 

2. personally I would go for ease of preparation since I'm a lazy sewer  , so
b. embedded (but I love the look of the dangling pocket. Great help, right )

3.Now this one is easy! 
A. Yes! You are the greatest hand model, EVER!


----------



## Fruto76

chellewashere said:


> So this is the one outfit I have completed so far. This will be for our trails end dinner followed by the smores cookout with Chip and Dale. I realize I made the smores applique wayyyyy too big should make it smaller, but oh well its already on
> 
> You cant really see the side applique but its a cute campfire with 2 roasting marshmallows on sticks but little Ms. Punky wasnt in the mood for posing for me the other day.
> 
> What Im most proud of is that I made the bandana headband by myself...yeah its the little things that send me over the moon
> 
> Again thanks for everyones help and inspiration on this board


Oh! How did I miss this earlier!?!?  it's super cute and I do not think the S'mores is too big! I love it! The campfire is it one of my favorite things to do in WDW! Have fun!


----------



## chellewashere

aboveH20 said:


> Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.
> 
> I have three poll questions for you today.
> 
> *1.  Which makes you happier?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Thread art
> B. Needle sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  In my recently posted bag I mentioned that I included a "dangling" pocket.  *I'm thinking of making another bag and am trying to decide whether or not to make a dangling pocket or the more standard "embedded" pocket in the lining. * Embedded is easier, but the dangling seems easier to access.  (Maybe because the purse I currently carry has a dangling pocket, which I like.)
> 
> Here's pictures of dangling.  Embedded is sewn into the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Dangling
> B. Embedded
> 
> 
> 
> *3.  Who do you think is the World's Best Hand Model.*
> A. Me
> B. Anyone other than me.
> 
> 
> <----there's a fella that doesn't get used enough.  He thanks you for your time.  (I do, too.)



LOL I will go with the needle since mine just usually send the tip flying for my eye when I snap it..that looks so much more decorative 

I like the embedded myself. I know it doesnt really, but I feel like it gives me more room in my purse.

And your hand is just simply lovely 



goteamwood said:


> I don't think the s'more is too big, if it were smaller, I think it would get lost in the other pattern. It's adorable. I Love Chip and Dale, this is very cute.



Thanks  



Fruto76 said:


> Oh! How did I miss this earlier!?!?  it's super cute and I do not think the S'mores is too big! I love it! The campfire is it one of my favorite things to do in WDW! Have fun!



We love it too, missed it last year so I made sure to add it to our list for this year.
Thanks


----------



## BabyRapunzel

So I've been following along recently. You guys are all so amazing. I love all the cute clothes!!!! 

I am new to sewing and have a Disney obsession. My mom purchased a machine because hers stopped working, but I think in order to complete my projects, I have a few started, I need my own machine. 

That said, I'm supposed to be saving vs. spending. Anyway, I have been looking at the sewing/embroidery machines and I was wondering, I assume you are able to do the disney embroidery on a non disney brother machine like the PE770? And if you had to reccomend a 4x4 hoop, I know (hoop envy), what would it be?  Thanks for your help!!!!!


----------



## pequele

Ok why can I find a brother PE 770 online to buy but no 1500d?? what is the 1500 running right now (I can find the quilting one but not the D). Id rather not drag my 3 yo around places to try and find em in the store this weekend!!!

And other than what comes in the box with the Brothers, what do I need to buy supply wise to get started? I dot want to get home with a box and then say well gee i wish I knew I'd need _____ 

Sorry again from the newbie!


----------



## chellewashere

Finally finished this one up today (been working on it for a couple of months now). This is for our 1900 dinner





This one shows how I had to add on an extra panel to the Isla because it was too small (forgot to add on the margins for German designs) so I decided to make it a butt ruffle 





This is to show the front embroidery thought it would be cute with dinner


----------



## tricia

aboveH20 said:


> Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.
> 
> I have three poll questions for you today.
> 
> *1.  Which makes you happier?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Thread art
> B. Needle sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  In my recently posted bag I mentioned that I included a "dangling" pocket.  *I'm thinking of making another bag and am trying to decide whether or not to make a dangling pocket or the more standard "embedded" pocket in the lining. * Embedded is easier, but the dangling seems easier to access.  (Maybe because the purse I currently carry has a dangling pocket, which I like.)
> 
> Here's pictures of dangling.  Embedded is sewn into the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Dangling
> B. Embedded
> 
> 
> 
> *3.  Who do you think is the World's Best Hand Model.*
> A. Me
> B. Anyone other than me.
> 
> 
> <----there's a fella that doesn't get used enough.  He thanks you for your time.  (I do, too.)



Amazing Art.  Is it for sale? 

I like the dangling pocket better.  I was all impressed with it when you first posted it.

Of course you are the best hand model.


----------



## campbell95

Sandi S said:


>



Love it!  She looks so sassy and cute!  The shirts look great, too!
I just noticed your ticker - we'll be there at the same time.  Maybe I'll see you around 



chellewashere said:


>



It looks great!  I think the s'more is just the right size.  I agree it would be lost in the print if it was smaller.


----------



## chellewashere

BabyRapunzel said:


> So I've been following along recently. You guys are all so amazing. I love all the cute clothes!!!!
> 
> I am new to sewing and have a Disney obsession. My mom purchased a machine because hers stopped working, but I think in order to complete my projects, I have a few started, I need my own machine.
> 
> That said, I'm supposed to be saving vs. spending. Anyway, I have been looking at the sewing/embroidery machines and I was wondering, I assume you are able to do the disney embroidery on a non disney brother machine like the PE770? And if you had to reccomend a 4x4 hoop, I know (hoop envy), what would it be?  Thanks for your help!!!!!



Yeah you can do any embroidery you just have to buy the files then upload them to the computer and download them to your machine...just make sure you are saving PES files.  And the 770 does up to 5x7


----------



## PrincessMickey

Hey all, I haven't been on here for a few weeks, life has really kept me busy lately and haven't been able to get any sewing done. I wanted to get on though and ask for thoughts and prayers. I have several friends who work for both Aurora Police and Aurora Fire. I was actually just there and took the test for the Fire Department this week right across the street from the theater and applied for several jobs in the police and jail in Arapahoe County where the suspect is being held. It's been a very rough day here today.


----------



## Restrasz

To Sarah:  I've been thinking of your town all day!   Ia can only imagine how difficult the day has been. Allof you affected by this tragedy are in my prayers today.    Ruth


----------



## dianemom2

losmabies said:


> Mainly hooping.  I don't get what the best way to hoop your tshirt and keep all the extra fabric out of the way.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


I generally hoop the shirt and then cut both sides open.  I flip the back of the shirt out of the way.  When I am done, I close up the side seams.  It works out great!




aboveH20 said:


> Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.
> 
> I have three poll questions for you today.
> 
> *1.
> A. Thread art
> B. Needle sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> A. Dangling
> B. Embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Who do you think is the World's Best Hand Model.
> A. Me
> B. Anyone other than me.
> 
> *


*

1.  I guess the needle art.  It is easier to fix.
2.  I love the look of the dangling pocket but I am also a lazy seamstress and I'd do the embedded pocket because it is easier.
3.  I'd have to say you are the best hand model ever!



BabyRapunzel said:



			That said, I'm supposed to be saving vs. spending. Anyway, I have been looking at the sewing/embroidery machines and I was wondering, I assume you are able to do the disney embroidery on a non disney brother machine like the PE770? And if you had to reccomend a 4x4 hoop, I know (hoop envy), what would it be?  Thanks for your help!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Instead of settling for a 4x4 machine, why don't you look around online for a second hand machine that has a larger hoop.  Somebody on here just ordered one with a 5x7 hoop from Amazon.  However, I assume that you know that the PE770 is an embroidery machine,  it doesn't sew.



chellewashere said:



			Finally finished this one up today (been working on it for a couple of months now). This is for our 1900 dinner




Click to expand...

That's so cute and it turned out great!  I love the butt ruffle back.  I might try that on my next one.  I did a lot of cutting today but ran out of time before I cut the Insa that I had planned.



PrincessMickey said:



			Hey all, I haven't been on here for a few weeks, life has really kept me busy lately and haven't been able to get any sewing done. I wanted to get on though and ask for thoughts and prayers. I have several friends who work for both Aurora Police and Aurora Fire. I was actually just there and took the test for the Fire Department this week right across the street from the theater and applied for several jobs in the police and jail in Arapahoe County where the suspect is being held. It's been a very rough day here today.

Click to expand...

So sad about what happened.  I'm sending positive thought your way.*


----------



## cajunfan

aboveH20 said:


> Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.
> 
> I have three poll questions for you today.
> 
> *1.  Which makes you happier?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Thread art
> B. Needle sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  In my recently posted bag I mentioned that I included a "dangling" pocket.  *I'm thinking of making another bag and am trying to decide whether or not to make a dangling pocket or the more standard "embedded" pocket in the lining. * Embedded is easier, but the dangling seems easier to access.  (Maybe because the purse I currently carry has a dangling pocket, which I like.)
> 
> Here's pictures of dangling.  Embedded is sewn into the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Dangling
> B. Embedded
> 
> 
> 
> *3.  Who do you think is the World's Best Hand Model.*
> A. Me
> B. Anyone other than me.
> 
> 
> <----there's a fella that doesn't get used enough.  He thanks you for your time.  (I do, too.)



->-> LOVE the NEEDLE Sculpture...FABULOUS work!

->-> Embedded...something that I am looking for always tries to _"hide"_ behind the dangling pocket 

->-> You are simply the best hand model that I have seen on this thread...


----------



## Sandi S

miprender said:


> WOW you have been cranking out some great  stuff. How many more to go?



Not sure - the number keeps shifting, but I'd say I'm 75% done.



pequele said:


> So the tshirts, can an embroidery machine do that or how does that work, can you help an uneducated girl out. What machine do you use?



I stitch designs on t-shirts (or other projects in process - have a t-shirt which is under construction on the hoop and stitching away while I check the boards) on the embroidery machine. My machine is embroidery only, and I also have a regular sewing machine and a serger.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Everything is so cute!  I can't believe you drafted that yourself - did you use any particular program or anything?  That's awesome!



I cut a bodice out of pale blue knit - basted and tested it. I used that to do the pattern for the outside fabric (the light blue ended up being lining). I did the skirt using a curve printed onto my cutting board as the basis.



Teamtori said:


> Hi my sewing buddies!
> 
> Well, all the outfits STILL aren't done, but I'm still hopeful.
> 
> The most important thing is:
> 
> WE LEAVE FOR DISNEY IN LESS THAN TWENTY FOUR HOURS!!!!!
> 
> I'm really excited and it is neat to see my ticker at one day. Tori is over the moon excited to be a real princess.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that I can finish their outfits. They aren't as elaborate as I wanted, but hey, they are more elaborate than most kids who don't have customized outfits for each day!



Have a magical time!!!



goteamwood said:


> Wooo-hoo! Ordered my embroidery machine today. Hooray! I went with the brother 770. Didn't want that hoop envy right out of the gate. Can't wait to play. Of course the 20 shirts I've made so far I'm coulda-shoulda-woulda-ing.



Congrats - you will love it! You can always go back and add on to things you have already made if you want - just sayin' 



chellewashere said:


> So this is the one outfit I have completed so far. This will be for our trails end dinner followed by the smores cookout with Chip and Dale. I realize I made the smores applique wayyyyy too big should make it smaller, but oh well its already on
> 
> You cant really see the side applique but its a cute campfire with 2 roasting marshmallows on sticks but little Ms. Punky wasnt in the mood for posing for me the other day.
> 
> What Im most proud of is that I made the bandana headband by myself...yeah its the little things that send me over the moon
> 
> Again thanks for everyones help and inspiration on this board



I love it - super adorable for the occasion!



chellewashere said:


> Finally finished this one up today (been working on it for a couple of months now). This is for our 1900 dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows how I had to add on an extra panel to the Isla because it was too small (forgot to add on the margins for German designs) so I decided to make it a butt ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to show the front embroidery thought it would be cute with dinner



This is fun, too! 



campbell95 said:


> Love it!  She looks so sassy and cute!  The shirts look great, too!
> I just noticed your ticker - we'll be there at the same time.  Maybe I'll see you around



Say hello if you see us! I know we have one other Disboutiquer there at the same time as well.



PrincessMickey said:


> Hey all, I haven't been on here for a few weeks, life has really kept me busy lately and haven't been able to get any sewing done. I wanted to get on though and ask for thoughts and prayers. I have several friends who work for both Aurora Police and Aurora Fire. I was actually just there and took the test for the Fire Department this week right across the street from the theater and applied for several jobs in the police and jail in Arapahoe County where the suspect is being held. It's been a very rough day here today.



Such a shame - praying for those affected.

I stayed up late last night cutting fabric and then messing around with the touring plans app. Today, I bought a few more shirts to use as blanks. This way if I end up getting another contract to work on next week (likely), I can manage my time better. 

I found some really cute shirts for me at Old Navy and did good with blanks for the kids from Target. I already have more than I need for DH.


----------



## ceemys

I need some advise, please.

I have decided instead of autograph books, I am going to have the characters sign pillow cases.  I am going to to white so the color fabric markers will pop.  What type of fabric is best?  All I can find is the 100% cotton sateen and 60% cotton/40% polyester.  Both feel like the markers would bleed.  I just can't seem  to find regular non sateen 100% cotton.  

Any ideas?  Would the cotton sateen bleed the markers?

Thanks!

I am almost to the point of going to Joann Fabric and making my own pillow case with non sateen cotton.


----------



## 4monkeys

TEAMTORI.  HAVE A BLAST!



chellewashere said:


>



so in love with this!  We had every intention of going to the smores roast, and didn't make it!! jealous! She will be a hit!


----------



## Sandi S

I'm motivated tonight...Monsters Inc. tee for DS#1






Minnie Mouse tee (Butterick 5503 slightly modified - didn't do all the color-blocking because of my fabric)









Back to the sewing machine...


----------



## rosedolph

Hello wonderful creative people! 
I am hoping that you can help me out. I'm taking my little sister to Disney in October for her birthday! 

She is a very special person (she has down syndrome) and has only been to Magic Kingdom once for 1 day. So this trip is going to be so exciting - not only do I get to be at The World with my family, but I get to show it to my most favorite sister in the world.  

(I have 3 sisters so please don't tell the others I said that)

I was hoping that you guys can give me some names of ebay stores or etsy stores that would help me with some shirts for this occasion. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

ceemys said:


> I need some advise, please.
> 
> I have decided instead of autograph books, I am going to have the characters sign pillow cases.  I am going to to white so the color fabric markers will pop.  What type of fabric is best?  All I can find is the 100% cotton sateen and 60% cotton/40% polyester.  Both feel like the markers would bleed.  I just can't seem  to find regular non sateen 100% cotton.
> 
> Any ideas?  Would the cotton sateen bleed the markers?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am almost to the point of going to Joann Fabric and making my own pillow case with non sateen cotton.




Making your own is always an option, but I found some plain cotton ones at Walmart.  They were $5.00 for two of them, and I found them with the cheapest sheet sets, they're in a small, square package.  They are 100% cotton, and wrinkled badly when first washed, but pressed up nicely with a bit of starch.  They wouldn't be my first choice in a sheet set, but for this it worked well, and the kids didn't seem to care at all.


----------



## TinkNH

chellewashere said:


>



adorable!!  I love the fabrics you chose for this...so cute!!



aboveH20 said:


> Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.
> 
> I have three poll questions for you today.
> 
> *1.  Which makes you happier?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Thread art
> B. Needle sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  In my recently posted bag I mentioned that I included a "dangling" pocket.  *I'm thinking of making another bag and am trying to decide whether or not to make a dangling pocket or the more standard "embedded" pocket in the lining. * Embedded is easier, but the dangling seems easier to access.  (Maybe because the purse I currently carry has a dangling pocket, which I like.)
> 
> Here's pictures of dangling.  Embedded is sewn into the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Dangling
> B. Embedded
> 
> 
> 
> *3.  Who do you think is the World's Best Hand Model.*
> A. Me
> B. Anyone other than me.
> 
> 
> <----there's a fella that doesn't get used enough.  He thanks you for your time.  (I do, too.)



I have never made such beautiful thread art..but I do have some needle sculptures of my own 

I like the dangling pocket, but I personally prefer the ones in the lining, perhaps because they are the only ones I know how to do LOL

You are an awesome hand model 



chellewashere said:


> Finally finished this one up today (been working on it for a couple of months now). This is for our 1900 dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows how I had to add on an extra panel to the Isla because it was too small (forgot to add on the margins for German designs) so I decided to make it a butt ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to show the front embroidery thought it would be cute with dinner



love it!  the butt ruffles are so cute!  your DD is adorable too!!



ceemys said:


> I need some advise, please.
> 
> I have decided instead of autograph books, I am going to have the characters sign pillow cases.  I am going to to white so the color fabric markers will pop.  What type of fabric is best?  All I can find is the 100% cotton sateen and 60% cotton/40% polyester.  Both feel like the markers would bleed.  I just can't seem  to find regular non sateen 100% cotton.
> 
> Any ideas?  Would the cotton sateen bleed the markers?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am almost to the point of going to Joann Fabric and making my own pillow case with non sateen cotton.


theres these: http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/3450-AA.shtml?lnav=clothing.html  I dont know if thats cheaper than making them tho.  
DD decorated some with markers a while ago and I can go check the fabric composition when shes not sleeping on it...I got them at wal-mart I believe, and they worked fine..I used crayola fabric markers, they were heat set and its been about 2 years and they still look nice and bright.  I will check them in the am...



Sandi S said:


> I'm motivated tonight...Monsters Inc. tee for DS#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse tee (Butterick 5503 slightly modified - didn't do all the color-blocking because of my fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the sewing machine...


you are a sewing maniac!  I love the dress you made for your DD...and the ability to draft that yourself has me envious!  


I have created a monster in DD4...she only wants to wear "twirly" dresses now...I think I need to learn how to use the ruffler foot that came with Rosie...and get her re-wired STAT!


----------



## Piper

rosedolph said:


> Hello wonderful creative people!
> I am hoping that you can help me out. I'm taking my little sister to Disney in October for her birthday!
> 
> She is a very special person (she has down syndrome) and has only been to Magic Kingdom once for 1 day. So this trip is going to be so exciting - not only do I get to be at The World with my family, but I get to show it to my most favorite sister in the world.
> 
> (I have 3 sisters so please don't tell the others I said that)
> 
> I was hoping that you guys can give me some names of ebay stores or etsy stores that would help me with some shirts for this occasion. Thanks so much!!!




If you go on the disDesigns board, you will find people who will help you to make really cool customized iron ons for T shirts.  The can do your name in characters as well as almost any other design--for free.  All you have to do is buy the shirt, buy the iron-on paper, and iron it on!  Easy-Peasy!!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> I'm motivated tonight...Monsters Inc. tee for DS#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse tee (Butterick 5503 slightly modified - didn't do all the color-blocking because of my fabric)


Very nice.  I love your Minnie Mouse t-shirt.  I was just looking at that fabric tonight and couldn't decided if I wanted to buy it.  I am trying to be good and only buy exactly what I need.



ceemys said:


> I need some advise, please.
> 
> I have decided instead of autograph books, I am going to have the characters sign pillow cases.  I am going to to white so the color fabric markers will pop.  What type of fabric is best?  All I can find is the 100% cotton sateen and 60% cotton/40% polyester.  Both feel like the markers would bleed.  I just can't seem  to find regular non sateen 100% cotton.
> 
> Any ideas?  Would the cotton sateen bleed the markers?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am almost to the point of going to Joann Fabric and making my own pillow case with non sateen cotton.


Have you looked at Ross?  I have found some great pillowcases there and they were very inexpensive.



rosedolph said:


> She is a very special person (she has down syndrome) and has only been to Magic Kingdom once for 1 day. So this trip is going to be so exciting - not only do I get to be at The World with my family, but I get to show it to my most favorite sister in the world.
> 
> (I have 3 sisters so please don't tell the others I said that)
> 
> I was hoping that you guys can give me some names of ebay stores or etsy stores that would help me with some shirts for this occasion. Thanks so much!!!


We can't sell on here but if you go to Etsy, I am sure you can find exactly what you are looking for.  My nephew has Down Syndrome and he just loves Disney.  He loves Its A Small World and Mickey's Philharmagic the best because he loves music.  I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Fruto76 said:


> Some people need a filter, I swear!  I can almost guarantee that the one person who made the nasty comment to start with was a wee bit envious anyways. And after she opened her mouth, well from there, it's like a snowball effect-  Easy to jump on the wagon and bash someone before really thinking that an actual person with feelings put time and effort into making something for their kiddos.  Forget them and their nasty words... As long as you are pleased with it and your DD likes it, nothing else matters.



Yes, yes, and YES!  I admit I let people hurt my feelings to easily too though.  But sometimes I just don't understand what possesses people to be such snots sometimes!!!  



PrincessMickey said:


> Hey all, I haven't been on here for a few weeks, life has really kept me busy lately and haven't been able to get any sewing done. I wanted to get on though and ask for thoughts and prayers. I have several friends who work for both Aurora Police and Aurora Fire. I was actually just there and took the test for the Fire Department this week right across the street from the theater and applied for several jobs in the police and jail in Arapahoe County where the suspect is being held. It's been a very rough day here today.



Prayers for you and your family...I cannot believe what happened, I watched the news all day yesterday.  We live about 45 minutes away from where the Chardon school shooting was...and there was even a shooting at a restraunt in Chardon recently.  I cannot believe that this happened again and to the degree that it happened in Colorado is so terrible and sad....lots of thoughts and LOTS of prayers.  *hugs*



rosedolph said:


> Hello wonderful creative people!
> I am hoping that you can help me out. I'm taking my little sister to Disney in October for her birthday!
> 
> She is a very special person (she has down syndrome) and has only been to Magic Kingdom once for 1 day. So this trip is going to be so exciting - not only do I get to be at The World with my family, but I get to show it to my most favorite sister in the world.
> 
> (I have 3 sisters so please don't tell the others I said that)
> 
> I was hoping that you guys can give me some names of ebay stores or etsy stores that would help me with some shirts for this occasion. Thanks so much!!!



That is so precious and so awesome!  I know some of the ladies on here have Etsy shops...I would try those or just Etsy in general.    A lot of people on Etsy will take custom orders too.


----------



## Raidra

I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.






I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.



I LOVE that!!!


----------



## campbell95

Raidra said:


>



This is precious!!


----------



## Sandi S

Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.



Really cute!

Here's my morning's work - pirate shirt & royal blue shorts (which can be rolled from very long shorts to knee length) for Benjamin


----------



## RMAMom

Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.


I love this! I think it looks great and is a brilliant idea and if you wanted, you could buy a tutu for her to wear with it over her shorts! 



Sandi S said:


> Really cute!
> 
> Here's my morning's work - pirate shirt & royal blue shorts (which can be rolled from very long shorts to knee length) for Benjamin


Cute! and I think he likes it.


----------



## goteamwood

Sandi S said:
			
		

> Really cute!
> 
> Here's my morning's work - pirate shirt & royal blue shorts (which can be rolled from very long shorts to knee length) for Benjamin



I love that pirate hat fabric. I have tons of that whole line to make pirate quilts for my boys' big boy beds. Eventually. It is super cute. Love that smile.


----------



## pequele

Raidra said:


>



OMG she makes a perfect little Alice! I agree with the tutu over the sorts perhaps???



Sandi S said:


>



oh my son would be so jealous! Pirates! ARGH!!!!!

I went out today and picked me up a little toy!!! Now I get to learn how to do all this stuff you guys make look so easy  Does anyone have info on any files for the Brother line? I know some had posted about someone who had a 50 cent sale or something? Also, what digitizing programs do you use? I was tempted to get the "middle of the line" program for Brother, BUT reading the box it said for Windows...I have a Mac. Any help for something out there that will make .pes files? It is the Brother 2800d! Now to go out and get some more thread so I can play with it tonight~~


----------



## dianemom2

Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.


That's very cute and a good idea.  It should be much cooler than a tutu dress.  Lots of people us CarlaC's Simply Sweet pattern and turn it into a princess dress.  They are cool and comfortable because you make them with cotton fabrics.  The pattern is on Youcanmakethis.com and her directions to "princessify" them are on her blog, The Scientific Seamstress.



Sandi S said:


> Really cute!
> 
> Here's my morning's work - pirate shirt & royal blue shorts (which can be rolled from very long shorts to knee length) for Benjamin


Another cute outfit Sandi!  I love the pirate theme.



pequele said:


> I went out today and picked me up a little toy!!! Now I get to learn how to do all this stuff you guys make look so easy  Does anyone have info on any files for the Brother line? I know some had posted about someone who had a 50 cent sale or something? Also, what digitizing programs do you use? I was tempted to get the "middle of the line" program for Brother, BUT reading the box it said for Windows...I have a Mac. Any help for something out there that will make .pes files? It is the Brother 2800d! Now to go out and get some more thread so I can play with it tonight~~


Your new machine looks so nice!  It was me that posted about Lynniepinnie's 50 cent sale.  I think her sale lasts until the end of the day today.  I would advise you not to purchase a digitizing program for a little while yet.  I would get comfortable with the embroidery and applique process first.  See what you like and don't like about other designs.  Spend a little time researching the different digitizing programs (lots of them have free trial versions). Then you should purchase a program and start digitizing.  There are a ton of great designers out there and it is easy to purchase lots of great designs to get started with.  Some designers that I have used are Lynniepinnie, Planet Applique, Frou Frou by Heathersue, Glitzystitches and Picklepie.  There are more but I don't really remember them.


----------



## pequele

dianemom2 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Your new machine looks so nice!  It was me that posted about Lynniepinnie's 50 cent sale.  I think her sale lasts until the end of the day today.  I would advise you not to purchase a digitizing program for a little while yet.  I would get comfortable with the embroidery and applique process first.  See what you like and don't like about other designs.  Spend a little time researching the different digitizing programs (lots of them have free trial versions). Then you should purchase a program and start digitizing.  There are a ton of great designers out there and it is easy to purchase lots of great designs to get started with.  Some designers that I have used are Lynniepinnie, Planet Applique, Frou Frou by Heathersue, Glitzystitches and Picklepie.  There are more but I don't really remember them.



Thank you for that! Are they websites or etsy? Where can I find them? Just google?


----------



## dianemom2

pequele said:


> Thank you for that! Are they websites or etsy? Where can I find them? Just google?



I believe that they all have their own sites.  Glitzystitches might still be in the process of setting up her own website but she can be found on etsy too.


----------



## Sandi S

pequele said:


> OMG she makes a perfect little Alice! I agree with the tutu over the sorts perhaps???
> 
> 
> 
> oh my son would be so jealous! Pirates! ARGH!!!!!
> 
> I went out today and picked me up a little toy!!! Now I get to learn how to do all this stuff you guys make look so easy  Does anyone have info on any files for the Brother line? I know some had posted about someone who had a 50 cent sale or something? Also, what digitizing programs do you use? I was tempted to get the "middle of the line" program for Brother, BUT reading the box it said for Windows...I have a Mac. Any help for something out there that will make .pes files? It is the Brother 2800d! Now to go out and get some more thread so I can play with it tonight~~



Cool!! You will have so much fun!



pequele said:


> Thank you for that! Are they websites or etsy? Where can I find them? Just google?



http://lynniepinnie.com/shop/index.php
http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/
http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/ - email about "Behind the scenes" access
http://www.bowsandclothes.com/ - email about getting access to charactershttp://misskenziemac.com/
http://glitzystitches.com/
http://www.planetapplique.com/

There's my enabling for the day...go to it!

I'm stitching out a cute Minnie with a snorkel mask from MissKenzie Mac right now.


----------



## goteamwood

Sandi S said:
			
		

> Cool!! You will have so much fun!
> 
> http://lynniepinnie.com/shop/index.php
> http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/ - email about "Behind the scenes" access
> http://www.bowsandclothes.com/ - email about getting access to charactershttp://misskenziemac.com/
> http://glitzystitches.com/
> http://www.planetapplique.com/
> 
> There's my enabling for the day...go to it!
> 
> I'm stitching out a cute Minnie with a snorkel mask from MissKenzie Mac right now.



Thanks for the links. Very helpful.


----------



## Disney52303

Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k485/Colwynsmommy/alice3a.
> 
> This is great!
> 
> 
> oh my son would be so jealous! Pirates! ARGH!!!!!pirate:
> 
> I went out today and picked me up a little toy!!! Now I get to learn how to do all this stuff you guys make look so easy :) Does anyone have info on any files for the Brother line? I know some had posted about someone who had a 50 cent sale or something? Also, what digitizing programs do you use? I was tempted to get the "middle of the line" program for Brother, BUT reading the box it said for Windows...I have a Mac. Any help for something out there that will make .pes files? It is the Brother 2800d! Now to go out and get some more thread so I can play with it tonight~~
> 
> [IMG]http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb129/pequele/IMG_4469.jpg[/QUOT wow, have fun!!!


----------



## Sandi S

Gracie's pool/beach/water park backpack (adapted from McCall's 6579) - the bottom is plastic mesh which I also used for the water bottle holder on my park bag.






















I need to update my blog with the details about this one...oh, and I actually made two of these Star Wars print shorts, but the other kid is at the grocery store with dad right now.


----------



## campbell95

Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.


----------



## LilLisaLou

campbell95 said:
			
		

> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



I love it! The fabric is so cute!


----------



## goteamwood

Sandi S said:


> Gracie's pool/beach/water park backpack (adapted from McCall's 6579) - the bottom is plastic mesh which I also used for the water bottle holder on my park bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update my blog with the details about this one...oh, and I actually made two of these Star Wars print shorts, but the other kid is at the grocery store with dad right now.



Pool bag is a great idea. I am always forgetting to unpack our canvas bag with damp towels and stuff after swimming because the children are normally starving. Maybe someday they can be in charge of their own bags and unloading them all by themselves. They couldn't be worse at it than me! Did you have a pattern or just sort of wing it? Also, when you do the appliqué do you put things together first or after you appliqué? (Can you tell I am getting excited for my new toy to arrive next week? I have downloaded a boatload of patterns and can't wait to get started!) 



campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



Very cute, love the dwarves ruffled around the bottom.


----------



## Sandi S

campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



Cute! I have some of that same fabric, but I haven't used mine yet.



goteamwood said:


> Pool bag is a great idea. I am always forgetting to unpack our canvas bag with damp towels and stuff after swimming because the children are normally starving. Maybe someday they can be in charge of their own bags and unloading them all by themselves. They couldn't be worse at it than me! Did you have a pattern or just sort of wing it? Also, when you do the appliqué do you put things together first or after you appliqué? (Can you tell I am getting excited for my new toy to arrive next week? I have downloaded a boatload of patterns and can't wait to get started!)



I usually applique or embroider during the construction process. In the case of this bag, I joined the two top fabrics on the front and the appliqued before putting it together with the mesh portion or lining the upper inside, etc.

I adapted a McCall's pattern for the bag, but I will do a more detailed blog post later.

Now that we are down to two weeks, the kids have LOST THEIR MINDS...


----------



## dianemom2

campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.


That's very cute!  I also have some of that fabric but I haven't decided what I am going to do with it yet.  Right now, it is in the closet with a huge stack of other fabric that I just had to have!




Sandi S said:


> Gracie's pool/beach/water park backpack (adapted from McCall's 6579) - the bottom is plastic mesh which I also used for the water bottle holder on my park bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update my blog with the details about this one...oh, and I actually made two of these Star Wars print shorts, but the other kid is at the grocery store with dad right now.



Love the pool bag.  What a great idea to make the bottom out of the mesh.  That way anything wet will drain right out.  I am thinking of doing new pool/beach bags for my girls for our vacation in November.  I just bought the Aivilo tote pattern and her extra large satchel tote pattern.  We'll see if I actually get to that though.  I always plan more than I actually get around to making.  I still have the fabric for the dresses that I was going to make them in April.  LOL!


----------



## jessica52877

Sandi S said:


> Minnie Mouse tee (Butterick 5503 slightly modified - didn't do all the color-blocking because of my fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the sewing machine...



Love it! Great job! 



aboveH20 said:


> Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.
> 
> I have three poll questions for you today.
> 
> A. Thread art
> B. Needle sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  In my recently posted bag I mentioned that I included a "dangling" pocket.  *I'm thinking of making another bag and am trying to decide whether or not to make a dangling pocket or the more standard "embedded" pocket in the lining. * Embedded is easier, but the dangling seems easier to access.  (Maybe because the purse I currently carry has a dangling pocket, which I like.)
> 
> Here's pictures of dangling.  Embedded is sewn into the lining.
> 
> A. Dangling
> B. Embedded
> 
> 
> 
> *3.  Who do you think is the World's Best Hand Model.*
> A. Me
> B. Anyone other than me.
> 
> 
> <----there's a fella that doesn't get used enough.  He thanks you for your time.  (I do, too.)



Thread art is awesome but the needle sculpture is one of a kind. 

Dangling, but I would also be fine with embedded. I just love how easy it is to access a dangling. 

LOL about your hands!


----------



## pequele

dianemom2 said:


> Your new machine looks so nice!  It was me that posted about Lynniepinnie's 50 cent sale.  I think her sale lasts until the end of the day today.  I would advise you not to purchase a digitizing program for a little while yet.  I would get comfortable with the embroidery and applique process first.  See what you like and don't like about other designs.  Spend a little time researching the different digitizing programs (lots of them have free trial versions). Then you should purchase a program and start digitizing.  There are a ton of great designers out there and it is easy to purchase lots of great designs to get started with.  Some designers that I have used are Lynniepinnie, Planet Applique, Frou Frou by Heathersue, Glitzystitches and Picklepie.  There are more but I don't really remember them.



THANK YOU! Picked up a TON of Lynniepinne stuff!  CanNOT beat that price!




Sandi S said:


> Cool!! You will have so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> http://lynniepinnie.com/shop/index.php
> http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/ - email about "Behind the scenes" access
> http://www.bowsandclothes.com/ - email about getting access to charactershttp://misskenziemac.com/
> http://glitzystitches.com/
> http://www.planetapplique.com/
> 
> There's my enabling for the day...go to it!
> 
> I'm stitching out a cute Minnie with a snorkel mask from MissKenzie Mac right now.



Thank you for your enabling as well....LOVE SOOOOOO MUCH!! Already have a ton of wish lists going, but it is late and I MUST go to bed or I will buy it ALL!!!



Sandi S said:


>



super cute! hmmmmmmmm thinking my munchkin may need one of these!



campbell95 said:


>



there are so many cute dresses on here! Y'all make me jealous I don't have a girl 


Well I DID get to work on my very 1st project to play around with my machine. I know it will get much faster once I get used to it but I am LOVING it! Thanks to everyone for other links as well....the applique (sp) process doesn't look too hard either!  LP's page has a GREAT example on there! She at LEAST makes it look easy hehe

Here's my 1st project! My little man better be excited once he wakes up tomorrow, after all he came with me to the store and sat thru the demo with me...for a 3yo, THAT deserves a prize and I think he will dig this!


----------



## dianemom2

pequele said:


> THANK YOU! Picked up a TON of Lynniepinne stuff!  CanNOT beat that price!


Glad you were able to get lots of designs from Lynniepinnie before her sale ends.  Your first project turned out great.  I would imagine your little guy will love it!  I can't believe he sat through the demo at the store!  I also wanted to add that Glitzystitches has a ton more stuff in her Etsy store than she does on her website.  I am not sure why.  But also on her Etsy store she is having a BOGO sale this month.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Good Morning all! I have several reasons for stopping by today. There is a Wish Trip report that has been completed and I promised to share the news here with so many of you that made that wish trip special for Mallory’s family. Madeline (disname redwaves) is the Mom. There were some issues that delayed the ending until now; however, I assure you it was worth the wait... Mallory’s Wish Trip Report is Finished!

As always, there is WTMTQ...but I love it all and one of these days I WILL be posting something I made...someday... I read with a sad heart that someone would make fun of custom made clothing and all I can think is they must be jealous, because I assure you as a non-sewer, I see these creations and wish I could sew as well! Diane, I hope your Dad and DH are improving, forgive me if I missed the update. Amy, LOVED the pics of you and the family with all of your stylish customs! Cheryl, you are the prettiest hand model I have EVER seen! Mary, praying for your daughter to continue to improve and have no long lasting ill-effects. Your Grandson is absolutely adorable!!! Sunshine, I can’t WAIT to see your creations in action! I am sorry if I missed anyone, it was not my intent.

I also wanted to ask for prayer for my daughter, Lisa. Many of you may remember she was pixie dusted with  the CUTEST hospital gowns for her stay in May. I will not bore you with the details, they are on our PTR (we are going back to volunteer at GKTW in September thanks to my BIL and his timeshare and we are SO excited)! She was to have surgery in June that was postponed the weekend we were being admitted d/t bats and rabies shots for the entire family (again, all on our PTR). She will be admitted tomorrow for surgery on Wednesday (July 25) to close the hole in her stomach that has been there since February when they removed her feeding tube. She is nervous this time and we think it is because of all of the postponements, etc. This is her fifth hospital stay since we returned from her wish trip and four stays have or will be a week or longer. If you could remember her in prayer I would be thankful!*


----------



## smile5sunshine

dianemom2 said:


> I
> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.



I love this! So precious!

Can I ask a question about this pattern? I am trying to make a "mock"Insa because I really like the style and want to use something similar for a skirt set for my DD for this trip but I don't have the time to order the book and wait for it to get here. SO I am going to try to make my own pattern. I know from reading on the fabrnmix site that the pattern only has 3 pieces (the underskirt/overskirt/fitted waistband) and that each skirt is made up of four gores.  the part I need some guidance on is can I use a circle skirt pattern to make up the panels for the gores?  Or in your opinion would that make the skirt not lay right?  Thanks for answering if you can!



Sandi S said:


> I drafted the pattern myself and I am excited about how cute it's turning out. There is a sheer underskirt trimmed with light blue ribbon as well. I liked the crinoline elements of the original dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 4 shirts finished - Kermit is for my oldest DS and the other three are for my husband.






Sandi S said:


> I'm motivated tonight...Monsters Inc. tee for DS#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse tee (Butterick 5503 slightly modified - didn't do all the color-blocking because of my fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the sewing machine..





Sandi S said:


> Here's my morning's work - pirate shirt & royal blue shorts (which can be rolled from very long shorts to knee length) for Benjamin




Oh Sandi you are absolutly sewing circles around me! I am stressing so much over getting everything done in time. I NEED to be able to sew faster, but sadly I can't!  What's your secret? How do you get quicker?  

I LOVE the dress you drafted for your DD. Turned out so cute! All the shirts for your boys are great too. And I also LOVE the Minnie knit top for yourself! Such a fun print to use!  I also have a Monster's Inc. set I need to get working on.  And the pirate outfit is cute!  



chellewashere said:


> So this is the one outfit I have completed so far. This will be for our trails end dinner followed by the smores cookout with Chip and Dale. I realize I made the smores applique wayyyyy too big should make it smaller, but oh well its already on
> 
> You cant really see the side applique but its a cute campfire with 2 roasting marshmallows on sticks but little Ms. Punky wasnt in the mood for posing for me the other day.
> 
> What Im most proud of is that I made the bandana headband by myself...yeah its the little things that send me over the moon
> 
> Again thanks for everyones help and inspiration on this board





chellewashere said:


> Finally finished this one up today (been working on it for a couple of months now). This is for our 1900 dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one shows how I had to add on an extra panel to the Isla because it was too small (forgot to add on the margins for German designs) so I decided to make it a butt ruffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to show the front embroidery thought it would be cute with dinner



Adorable! And I think the smores applique is just right. LOVE the ruffles on the princess skirt!



aboveH20 said:


> Amazing outfits have been posted lately.  I love the inspiration I get from this thread.
> 
> I have three poll questions for you today.
> 
> *1.  Which makes you happier?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Thread art
> B. Needle sculpture
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  In my recently posted bag I mentioned that I included a "dangling" pocket.  *I'm thinking of making another bag and am trying to decide whether or not to make a dangling pocket or the more standard "embedded" pocket in the lining. * Embedded is easier, but the dangling seems easier to access.  (Maybe because the purse I currently carry has a dangling pocket, which I like.)
> 
> Here's pictures of dangling.  Embedded is sewn into the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Dangling
> B. Embedded
> 
> <----there's a fella that doesn't get used enough.  He thanks you for your time.  (I do, too.)



at the needle/threadart!  I personally like embedded pockets better. I think the flap part tends to get in the way (I agree with whoever said things have a tendency to hide behind there)






Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.



So sweet! Looks great!





campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



Turned out so cute! Oh maybe see if you can find some apple buttons?



pequele said:


> Well I DID get to work on my very 1st project to play around with my machine. I know it will get much faster once I get used to it but I am LOVING it! Thanks to everyone for other links as well....the applique (sp) process doesn't look too hard either!  LP's page has a GREAT example on there! She at LEAST makes it look easy hehe
> 
> Here's my 1st project! My little man better be excited once he wakes up tomorrow, after all he came with me to the store and sat thru the demo with me...for a 3yo, THAT deserves a prize and I think he will dig this!



Aw, he's going to LOVE it!


CONGRATS to all those with new machines. I am JEALOUS!!!

And I am absolutely kicking myself for saving too many complicated/time consuming projects for the last two weeks! I only have four more outfits to make but the way I want to do them will take SO much time! I just don't know if I'll be able to pull this off. 

Anyways. Enough lamenting from me. I've gatta get back to sewing!

Sunshine


----------



## squirrel

I'm having trouble with my sewing machine!

It keeps skipping stitches.

I have put a new needle in, re-threaded it many times, cleaned under and around the face plate, oiled the machine, tried different tension on the upper thread.  I'm scared to muck with the lower thread tension.

This has been going on for quite a while now.  I'm working on my FE gifts for my DCL trip and they are going to look awful if I can't get the sewing machine to sew better.

To me the upper thread tension seems to be too low but when I make it tighter it still skips.  I tried tightening it because it seemed too loose and the thread would get wrapped around the needle.  If I keep tightening the upper thread it still skips but makes it too tight.

Any ideas on what to do?


I finally figured out what was wrong- The needle, not because it was old.  I bought new ones and when I compared them to the old ones the shank (part that goes into the sewing machine) was longer than the old ones.  Put in an old needle and it sewed perfectly.  They are the exact same 80/12 but a different brand.  Not good, I have purchased Embroidery and Knit needles in the same Brand-I'm sure the store won't take them back.


----------



## Disney52303

campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



I really want to see if I can find this fabric!



blessedmom4 said:


> *Good Morning all! I have several reasons for stopping by today. There is a Wish Trip report that has been completed and I promised to share the news here with so many of you that made that wish trip special for Mallory’s family. Madeline (disname redwaves) is the Mom. There were some issues that delayed the ending until now; however, I assure you it was worth the wait... Mallory’s Wish Trip Report is Finished!
> 
> As always, there is WTMTQ...but I love it all and one of these days I WILL be posting something I made...someday... I read with a sad heart that someone would make fun of custom made clothing and all I can think is they must be jealous, because I assure you as a non-sewer, I see these creations and wish I could sew as well! Diane, I hope your Dad and DH are improving, forgive me if I missed the update. Cheryl, you are the prettiest hand model I have EVER seen! Mary, praying for your daughter to continue to improve and have no long lasting ill-effects. Your Grandson is absolutely adorable!!! Sunshine, I can’t WAIT to see your creations in action! I am sorry if I missed anyone, it was not my intent.
> 
> I also wanted to ask for prayer for my daughter, Lisa. Many of you may remember she was pixie dusted with  the CUTEST hospital gowns for her stay in May. I will not bore you with the details, they are on our PTR (we are going back to volunteer at GKTW in September thanks to my BIL and his timeshare and we are SO excited)! She was to have surgery in June that was postponed the weekend we were being admitted d/t bats and rabies shots for the entire family (again, all on our PTR). She will be admitted tomorrow for surgery on Wednesday (July 25) to close the hole in her stomach that has been there since February when they removed her feeding tube. She is nervous this time and we think it is because of all of the postponements, etc. This is her fifth hospital stay since we returned from her wish trip and four stays have or will be a week or longer. If you could remember her in prayer I would be thankful!*



I will be thinking of Lisa and hope all goes well!!

Here are my weekend projects:

ruffle skirt for myself, first time working with knit type fabric and it was SO easy.  I have since cut off 1-2 ruffles because I didn't like the length as it was in this photo.  I made a matching one for DD (but purple elastic at the waist) and it literally took me 35 minutes start to finish.






And my first Rosetta purse!  Again, DD saw this and was RELENTLESS until I promised to make her a small one (this is a medium) to bring on vacation.  3 weeks left and I now am adding a pirse to my list of 9-10 FE gifts I still need to sew, what was I thinking?!?!!  

edited: here is the photo!


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> Can I ask a question about this pattern? I am trying to make a "mock"Insa because I really like the style and want to use something similar for a skirt set for my DD for this trip but I don't have the time to order the book and wait for it to get here. SO I am going to try to make my own pattern. I know from reading on the fabrnmix site that the pattern only has 3 pieces (the underskirt/overskirt/fitted waistband) and that each skirt is made up of four gores.  the part I need some guidance on is can I use a circle skirt pattern to make up the panels for the gores?  Or in your opinion would that make the skirt not lay right?  Thanks for answering if you can!
> Sunshine


Yes, the pattern only had the 3 pieces.  The underskirt gores, the overskirt gores and the waistband.  The skirt is not as full as a circle skirt.  Each piece on the underskirt/overskirt portion is kind of a long trapezoid shape.  I think that the full circle skirt might be too much fabric to hang right.  I think if you got the waist measurement that you want to use and then made your waistband, you could then play around with how full you wanted the bottom portion to be.



Disney52303 said:


> ruffle skirt for myself, first time working with knit type fabric and it was SO easy.  I have since cut off 1-2 ruffles because I didn't like the length as it was in this photo.  I made a matching one for DD (but purple elastic at the waist) and it literally took me 35 minutes start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Rosetta purse!  Again, DD saw this and was RELENTLESS until I promised to make her a small one (this is a medium) to bring on vacation.  3 weeks left and I now am adding a pirse to my list of 9-10 FE gifts I still need to sew, what was I thinking?!?!!


Love your ruffle skirt!  I started sewing with knits last spring and I love them.  I was scared to try them out at first but I think they are much easier than woven fabrics.  Your Rosetta purse picture didn't show up but I know what you mean about your dd wanting one. I made on as a gift for my MIL and both of my girls begged for me to make them one.  I made them larger so that they could be matching beach bags along with a Patrica tunic that I made them as a pool cover up.  They love the Rosetta bags but even though they like the tunic, they don't wear it because it is hard to get in and out of it when they are damp.



blessedmom4 said:


> *G
> Diane, I hope your Dad and DH are improving, forgive me if I missed the update.
> 
> I also wanted to ask for prayer for my daughter, Lisa. She will be admitted tomorrow for surgery on Wednesday (July 25) to close the hole in her stomach that has been there since February when they removed her feeding tube. She is nervous this time and we think it is because of all of the postponements, etc. This is her fifth hospital stay since we returned from her wish trip and four stays have or will be a week or longer. If you could remember her in prayer I would be thankful!*


Judy- my dad is doing much better.  He was moved to rehab last week and is starting to gain some strength.  I was a bit concerned at first because he was a little confused but he seems to be doing better the longer he is out of the hospital.   DH hasn't been doing quite as well.  I've had him at the ER twice this weekend (Friday night and then again this afternoon).  He has been having terrible pain in the foot that he broke and they can't figure out why.  They want him to see a podiatrist tomorrow to see if they can figure out what is wrong.  Thanks for asking!

I can definitely understand why Lisa is nervous.  Sometime when something like that gets delayed and delayed, it seems bigger/worse than if you can just get it over with.  I will pray for Lisa to have a successful surgery and an easy recovery.


----------



## pyrxtc

campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



Love the dress. I was just thinking about my stash of this fabric that I have and what i was going to do with it. I, too, have recently thought i had buttons that I didn't have and bought some today.



Disney52303 said:


> Here are my weekend projects:
> 
> ruffle skirt for myself, first time working with knit type fabric and it was SO easy.  I have since cut off 1-2 ruffles because I didn't like the length as it was in this photo.  I made a matching one for DD (but purple elastic at the waist) and it literally took me 35 minutes start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Rosetta purse!  Again, DD saw this and was RELENTLESS until I promised to make her a small one (this is a medium) to bring on vacation.  3 weeks left and I now am adding a pirse to my list of 9-10 FE gifts I still need to sew, what was I thinking?!?!!
> 
> edited: here is the photo!



Really like the skirt. I've been eyeing that fabric but haven't sewn knits yet, will do so this week (fingers crossed). great job !!


----------



## LovesTheMagic

I found the Snow White pattern at Joanne about a month ago, but haven't seen it since then.

I have been lurking for a little while now and have just been amazed at all the beautiful projects you have all posted.  You have all inspired me to learn how to sew.  I have already done 4 skirts for my DD5, 1 sarong/shorts and 1 skorts (which match a skirt for my DD) for myself, and a hand applique mickey head with R2D2 hat on for my DS8.  Our matching skirts are based on the beautiful Fab 5 skirt posted a while back.  I searched for the royal blue with polka dots, but could not find it so ours is more of a light blue.  My DH just today asked for a baseball with Mickey ears hand applique.  He even went out tonight and bought a tshirt for my DS2 birthday when we go in September.  It is based on the adorable "3" shirt with the Mickey ears and birthday hat.  I have had to borrow my mom and MIL's machines (Plus the free childcare while I sew).  I am wondering if I will end up getting a machine for Christmas  -- any suggestions on a quality machine so I can give hints.

I have the week off of work and my mom packed up her machine for me to use while she is on vacation.  Should be a fun week.  Now I have to figure out how to post the pictures.  I wish I was more computer literate.

One question before I sign off.  I was hoping to have someone on the creative boards DISign a shirt for my mom.  Once I get it back, where do I have to print it off?  Will a regular printer work?  Do I download it onto a flash drive and take it to a store?  I want it on a white tank top - searching for a non-ribbed tank.  I am assuming I need to purchase the transfer paper (I am blanking on the specific name, but have seen it in stores) and then what do I do?

THank you in advance for any information.  Also thanks for letting me lurk and enjoy your works.  You guys are an amazingly supportive group.  I look forward to spending more time here.


----------



## Sally

LovesTheMagic said:


> I am wondering if I will end up getting a machine for Christmas  -- any suggestions on a quality machine so I can give hints.
> 
> One question before I sign off.  I was hoping to have someone on the creative boards DISign a shirt for my mom.  Once I get it back, where do I have to print it off?  Will a regular printer work?  Do I download it onto a flash drive and take it to a store?  I want it on a white tank top - searching for a non-ribbed tank.  I am assuming I need to purchase the transfer paper (I am blanking on the specific name, but have seen it in stores) and then what do I do?
> 
> THank you in advance for any information.  Also thanks for letting me lurk and enjoy your works.  You guys are an amazingly supportive group.  I look forward to spending more time here.



Welcome!!
To me a sewing machine is like a wedding dress, you just know when its the right machine for you.  I dearly love my older Brother for most projects, from quilting to clothing. I am still getting the Singer 404 cleaned and ready to use, so she may become my favorite in time.

Shirt transfer paper is available at Walmart and you can print it on a regular printer then follow the directions to iron on your shirt.  I know for the Avery paper you need to have the picture as a mirror image so it prints properly to be ironed on, but its been quite a while since I did a transfer that way.


----------



## ivey_family

Disney52303 said:


> My first attempt at making an FE, this is for us and I'm in the process of one for another family!   I did our pocket first, hence my mess up on the spacing of the letters, should have been slightly higher!



Everything turned out great!  My favorite is the FE!



pyrxtc said:


> I had these pieces cut out forever and finally got them together today. It took almost 4 yards of the Snow White fabric since it was not wide enough to cut any of the 4 pieces on the fold. It went side to side for the full fabric and just fit it's full width. Then having a 1-way design made it worse. I don't know if I want to put something on the waist either. I am undecided. I wish it didn't have the seam down the front but I couldn't help that.
> 
> I know the lighting could be much better, sorry.



The dress is lovely!  Modeled pics??  



Piper said:


> Here is the front



Glad to see you posting and sewing, Piper!  Creative idea!



dianemom2 said:


> I have a new outfit to share.  I've gotten very little sewing done over the last couple of weeks but the other night I finally found some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is my first Insa and I made it using some of the bargain baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day weekend.



This set is so pretty!  Love that little bird!  And thanks for the LP sale tip.  I bought a bunch, too!



campbell95 said:


> A few things I've been working on:
> 
> For our stay at the Beach Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Epcot:



Everything is very cute!  I'd LOVE to stay at Beach Club someday!



Sandi S said:


> Almost done - just need to sew down the lining and the straps (just pinned right now)



I didn't quote all of your recent posts, but as usual, you're sewing amazing circles around us!  Everything is great!  I LOVE the pics of your kids in their red shirts.  Grace's look in the first one is priceless!



goteamwood said:


> Wooo-hoo! Ordered my embroidery machine today. Hooray! I went with the brother 770. Didn't want that hoop envy right out of the gate. Can't wait to play. Of course the 20 shirts I've made so far I'm coulda-shoulda-woulda-ing.



How exciting!  Can't wait to see what you create!



chellewashere said:


> You cant really see the side applique but its a cute campfire with 2 roasting marshmallows on sticks but little Ms. Punky wasnt in the mood for posing for me the other day.



Both of your outfits are great!  I love all the prints you used!



PrincessMickey said:


> Hey all, I haven't been on here for a few weeks, life has really kept me busy lately and haven't been able to get any sewing done. I wanted to get on though and ask for thoughts and prayers. I have several friends who work for both Aurora Police and Aurora Fire. I was actually just there and took the test for the Fire Department this week right across the street from the theater and applied for several jobs in the police and jail in Arapahoe County where the suspect is being held. It's been a very rough day here today.



Oh, I'm so sorry!  We're definitely praying for the entire community!



Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.



Super cute idea!



pequele said:


> I went out today and picked me up a little toy!!! Now I get to learn how to do all this stuff you guys make look so easy  Does anyone have info on any files for the Brother line? I know some had posted about someone who had a 50 cent sale or something? Also, what digitizing programs do you use? I was tempted to get the "middle of the line" program for Brother, BUT reading the box it said for Windows...I have a Mac. Any help for something out there that will make .pes files? It is the Brother 2800d! Now to go out and get some more thread so I can play with it tonight~~



Oh man, I'm jealous!  Your first project turned out great!  Keep going!



campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



Very nice!  I've got some of this fabric saved for this fall.  I can't wait to use it!



Disney52303 said:


> ruffle skirt for myself, first time working with knit type fabric and it was SO easy.  I have since cut off 1-2 ruffles because I didn't like the length as it was in this photo.  I made a matching one for DD (but purple elastic at the waist) and it literally took me 35 minutes start to finish.



Nice job!  That skirt is very pretty, and so is your Rosetta!

*Judy* - Praying for Lisa!

*Andrea* - Praying for your pup, too!

I'm still plugging away at stuff to sell.  Nothing terribly exciting at the moment.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## smile5sunshine

squirrel said:


> I'm having trouble with my sewing machine!
> 
> It keeps skipping stitches.
> 
> I have put a new needle in, re-threaded it many times, cleaned under and around the face plate, oiled the machine, tried different tension on the upper thread.  I'm scared to muck with the lower thread tension.
> 
> This has been going on for quite a while now.  I'm working on my FE gifts for my DCL trip and they are going to look awful if I can't get the sewing machine to sew better.
> 
> To me the upper thread tension seems to be too low but when I make it tighter it still skips.  I tried tightening it because it seemed too loose and the thread would get wrapped around the needle.  If I keep tightening the upper thread it still skips but makes it too tight.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do?
> 
> 
> I finally figured out what was wrong- The needle, not because it was old.  I bought new ones and when I compared them to the old ones the shank (part that goes into the sewing machine) was longer than the old ones.  Put in an old needle and it sewed perfectly.  They are the exact same 80/12 but a different brand.  Not good, I have purchased Embroidery and Knit needles in the same Brand-I'm sure the store won't take them back.



Phew, I'm so glad you got it all figured out even if it means a few wasted dollars on needles that don't work for your machine as that's MUCH cheaper of a fix than anything else that could have been wrong with it!



Disney52303 said:


> Here are my weekend projects:
> 
> ruffle skirt for myself, first time working with knit type fabric and it was SO easy.  I have since cut off 1-2 ruffles because I didn't like the length as it was in this photo.  I made a matching one for DD (but purple elastic at the waist) and it literally took me 35 minutes start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Rosetta purse!  Again, DD saw this and was RELENTLESS until I promised to make her a small one (this is a medium) to bring on vacation.  3 weeks left and I now am adding a pirse to my list of 9-10 FE gifts I still need to sew, what was I thinking?!?!!
> 
> edited: here is the photo!



The ruffle skirt looks great! I agree, sewing with knits is not nearly as scary as everyone had me believe.  there are tricks and things which make it easier/neater though.  Bag looks cute!



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, the pattern only had the 3 pieces.  The underskirt gores, the overskirt gores and the waistband.  The skirt is not as full as a circle skirt.  Each piece on the underskirt/overskirt portion is kind of a long trapezoid shape.  I think that the full circle skirt might be too much fabric to hang right.  I think if you got the waist measurement that you want to use and then made your waistband, you could then play around with how full you wanted the bottom portion to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Judy- my dad is doing much better.  He was moved to rehab last week and is starting to gain some strength.  I was a bit concerned at first because he was a little confused but he seems to be doing better the longer he is out of the hospital.   DH hasn't been doing quite as well.  I've had him at the ER twice this weekend (Friday night and then again this afternoon).  He has been having terrible pain in the foot that he broke and they can't figure out why.  They want him to see a podiatrist tomorrow to see if they can figure out what is wrong.  Thanks for asking!
> 
> I can definitely understand why Lisa is nervous.  Sometime when something like that gets delayed and delayed, it seems bigger/worse than if you can just get it over with.  I will pray for Lisa to have a successful surgery and an easy recovery.



Thank you so much for the input about the Insa skirt. I can tell by eye-ing the pattern pieces that it is some fraction of a circle skirt but I thought that the full circle would be too much. From poking around on the internet, I believe I need to make a 1/2 circle skirt to get it to mimic that pattern.  Again, thank you so much for saving me time and heartache before I had the skirt cut out.

I am glad that your dad is doing better, but sorry to hear that your DH is having so much pain from his foot injury. Even though it's no fun, I agree that seeing a specialist is probably the best course to get him some relief.


Sunshine


----------



## PrincessMickey

I went back several pages but there is way too much to quote. Everything looks fantastic. Loving all the machines, the new baby and all the great outfits and bags. And special prayers for Lisa, I am praying everything goes well. 

I want to thank everyone for all the thoughts and prayers this weekend. It has been a very hard couple days. Being as affected as I was with everything in Aurora was hard. One of the 12 that didn't survive was only 6 years old. Such a shame that her life was cut so short. Her mother survived and is paralized, she was a single mom. I'm not quite sure who it was but someone close to her died a few weeks ago from lukemia. I feel so bad for her and the rough road she is on. Makes my worries seem so little compared to her. What I wasn't expecting was the flood of emotions and memories from Columbine. I grew up and still live just minutes from there and have several ties to Columbine and knew several of the students. I was at the park next to the school just hours before the shooting happened and woke up to all the sirens of the responders. I think dealing with the memories and similarities has been the toughest these last few days. I've been so distracted I somehow managed to spill coffee all over my laptop. Several of the keys still don't work, good thing for the iPad but I am still so mad at myself. This morning I thought I would destress a little and tried to sew a simple skirt for a family friend. I was still kinda lost in thought I guess and did not see my youngest come up behind me. I have my cutting area behind my machine. Next thing I knew ds came up to me with blood pooring down his hand. He cut his finger with my rotary cutter. it was a pretty bad cut and the way it was angled he nearly cut the tip of his finger off, not quite deep enough for stitches but enough to almost have me pass out from the sight of it. I feel so bad for him and feel like such a bad mom but I can assure he will never touch the rotary cutter again. 

Sorry for sounding like such a downer right now, I guess I just needed to let some things out and vent a little. Morning brings a new week and I know despite everything it will be a much better week and boy am I ready for a new week to begin. I hope everyone has a great week and make sure to hugs your kids tight.


----------



## Sandi S

PrincessMickey said:


> I went back several pages but there is way too much to quote. Everything looks fantastic. Loving all the machines, the new baby and all the great outfits and bags. And special prayers for Lisa, I am praying everything goes well.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the thoughts and prayers this weekend. It has been a very hard couple days. Being as affected as I was with everything in Aurora was hard. One of the 12 that didn't survive was only 6 years old. Such a shame that her life was cut so short. Her mother survived and is paralized, she was a single mom. I'm not quite sure who it was but someone close to her died a few weeks ago from lukemia. I feel so bad for her and the rough road she is on. Makes my worries seem so little compared to her. What I wasn't expecting was the flood of emotions and memories from Columbine. I grew up and still live just minutes from there and have several ties to Columbine and knew several of the students. I was at the park next to the school just hours before the shooting happened and woke up to all the sirens of the responders. I think dealing with the memories and similarities has been the toughest these last few days. I've been so distracted I somehow managed to spill coffee all over my laptop. Several of the keys still don't work, good thing for the iPad but I am still so mad at myself. This morning I thought I would destress a little and tried to sew a simple skirt for a family friend. I was still kinda lost in thought I guess and did not see my youngest come up behind me. I have my cutting area behind my machine. Next thing I knew ds came up to me with blood pooring down his hand. He cut his finger with my rotary cutter. it was a pretty bad cut and the way it was angled he nearly cut the tip of his finger off, not quite deep enough for stitches but enough to almost have me pass out from the sight of it. I feel so bad for him and feel like such a bad mom but I can assure he will never touch the rotary cutter again.
> 
> Sorry for sounding like such a downer right now, I guess I just needed to let some things out and vent a little. Morning brings a new week and I know despite everything it will be a much better week and boy am I ready for a new week to begin. I hope everyone has a great week and make sure to hugs your kids tight.



It is really stressful to even be near stuff like that. 

As a teacher, Columbine scared the crap out of me and I was hundreds of miles away. Every time we do code red drills, I have to remind kids that junk like this can happen...breaks my heart that they are necessary.


----------



## blessedmom4

*Sarah, HUGE HUGS , this has been an emotional time for anyone who has an ounce of compassion, it is a senseless tragedy and I can only imagine the emotions it has stirred up. I hope your sons finger feels better soon and heals without incident. I have to share that when I was 14 months old my sister cut my finger off between  the last digit and the tip (they sewed it back on with green stitches...my earliest memory, seriously). She has always felt guilty about it...how do I know, she always blames me saying I shouldn't have had my finger in the door when she closed it...trying to make you smile, hope I didn't make it worse...and my finger works just fine.  And you are NOT a bad Mom!!  Venting in the middle of the night hopefully helped you sleep better!  (Usually works for me). Thank you for your prayers for my sweet Lisa! 

Diane, I am glad getting out of the hospital to rehab has helped your Dad improve; however, NOT liking the sound of the pain your DH is experiencing. I think I am hoping it is bone related more than nerve related and that the doctors can figure out a simple remedy so his pain is relieved and healing can begin! Thank YOU for praying for Lisa! She was actually feeling much better when I put her to bed. I hope she wakes UP that way!!

Thank you Disney52303 for the prayers...I LOVED your outfit and your rosetta.

Carrie, Thank you for the prayers! I hope your sells are BRISK.
*


----------



## chellewashere

campbell95 said:


> It looks great!  I think the s'more is just the right size.  I agree it would be lost in the print if it was smaller.



Thank you 



PrincessMickey said:


> Hey all, I haven't been on here for a few weeks, life has really kept me busy lately and haven't been able to get any sewing done. I wanted to get on though and ask for thoughts and prayers. I have several friends who work for both Aurora Police and Aurora Fire. I was actually just there and took the test for the Fire Department this week right across the street from the theater and applied for several jobs in the police and jail in Arapahoe County where the suspect is being held. It's been a very rough day here today.



So sad for the community. Hope Suspect A gets whats coming to him. Thoughts and prayers go out to y'all.



dianemom2 said:


> That's so cute and it turned out great!  I love the butt ruffle back.  I might try that on my next one.  I did a lot of cutting today but ran out of time before I cut the Insa that I had planned.



Thanks...sometimes mistakes turn out cute  Im thinking about cutting out another one for her Beauty and the Beast appliques will have to remember to add the extra measures...URGH!!



Sandi S said:


> I love it - super adorable for the occasion!
> 
> This is fun, too!
> 
> I stayed up late last night cutting fabric and then messing around with the touring plans app. Today, I bought a few more shirts to use as blanks. This way if I end up getting another contract to work on next week (likely), I can manage my time better.
> 
> I found some really cute shirts for me at Old Navy and did good with blanks for the kids from Target. I already have more than I need for DH.



Thank you 
I have to go and get some blanks..that way it looks like I have accomplished something  I keep forgetting to go to old navy maybe this week I will hit them up



4monkeys said:


> so in love with this!  We had every intention of going to the smores roast, and didn't make it!! jealous! She will be a hit!



Aww thanks so much  Figure combining 2 of her favorite things she will enjoy it. We went a couple of years ago but she was young and got bored quick so Im hoping this time it will work out much better.



Sandi S said:


> I'm motivated tonight...Monsters Inc. tee for DS#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse tee (Butterick 5503 slightly modified - didn't do all the color-blocking because of my fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the sewing machine...



Ok I just love what you did with the Minnie top...that is so cute I am in ♥. 



TinkNH said:


> adorable!!  I love the fabrics you chose for this...so cute!!
> 
> love it!  the butt ruffles are so cute!  your DD is adorable too!!



Thank you...this is probably my last year getting away with them...shes becoming more boyish than girlish Im afraid.



Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.



This is totally adorable.


----------



## chellewashere

Sandi S said:


> Really cute!
> 
> Here's my morning's work - pirate shirt & royal blue shorts (which can be rolled from very long shorts to knee length) for Benjamin




I love the fabric...so awesome



pequele said:


> I went out today and picked me up a little toy!!! Now I get to learn how to do all this stuff you guys make look so easy  Does anyone have info on any files for the Brother line? I know some had posted about someone who had a 50 cent sale or something? Also, what digitizing programs do you use? I was tempted to get the "middle of the line" program for Brother, BUT reading the box it said for Windows...I have a Mac. Any help for something out there that will make .pes files? It is the Brother 2800d! Now to go out and get some more thread so I can play with it tonight~~



NICE TOY!!! That is awesome. 



Sandi S said:


> Gracie's pool/beach/water park backpack (adapted from McCall's 6579) - the bottom is plastic mesh which I also used for the water bottle holder on my park bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update my blog with the details about this one...oh, and I actually made two of these Star Wars print shorts, but the other kid is at the grocery store with dad right now.



Where in the world do you find the mesh fabric? That is totally awesome. And I love the shorts with the long pocket...those are terrific.




campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



This is fantastic. Yeah for me buttons are like socks...always start out with matching pairs but somewhere along the way someone/something comes and eats one of them.


----------



## chellewashere

pequele said:


> Well I DID get to work on my very 1st project to play around with my machine. I know it will get much faster once I get used to it but I am LOVING it! Thanks to everyone for other links as well....the applique (sp) process doesn't look too hard either!  LP's page has a GREAT example on there! She at LEAST makes it look easy hehe
> 
> Here's my 1st project! My little man better be excited once he wakes up tomorrow, after all he came with me to the store and sat thru the demo with me...for a 3yo, THAT deserves a prize and I think he will dig this!



That came out fantastic!!!!!! He is going to love it and to sit thru a demo..wOw he is so much better than my kid is 



smile5sunshine said:


> Adorable! And I think the smores applique is just right. LOVE the ruffles on the princess skirt!
> 
> And I am absolutely kicking myself for saving too many complicated/time consuming projects for the last two weeks! I only have four more outfits to make but the way I want to do them will take SO much time! I just don't know if I'll be able to pull this off.
> 
> Anyways. Enough lamenting from me. I've gatta get back to sewing!
> 
> Sunshine



Thank you 

You will bet them done...just lock yourself in a room with a do not disturb sign on it 


Disney52303 said:


> Here are my weekend projects:
> 
> ruffle skirt for myself, first time working with knit type fabric and it was SO easy.  I have since cut off 1-2 ruffles because I didn't like the length as it was in this photo.  I made a matching one for DD (but purple elastic at the waist) and it literally took me 35 minutes start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Rosetta purse!  Again, DD saw this and was RELENTLESS until I promised to make her a small one (this is a medium) to bring on vacation.  3 weeks left and I now am adding a pirse to my list of 9-10 FE gifts I still need to sew, what was I thinking?!?!!
> 
> edited: here is the photo!



Love this fabric...I have it in purple that I actually bought last summer and I have just had it sitting in my tote wondering what I can TRY to make out of it...fantastic. And the Rosetta is awesome...came out fantastic



ivey_family said:


> Both of your outfits are great!  I love all the prints you used!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thank you so much


----------



## Adi12982

I haven't been on here in ages. Crazy to think for a few years I was on this thread daily. Now I mostly stick with the Facebook crew because I can get on easily from my phone. BUT I just downloaded the free Dis app, so I may be able to check in more often again. My 2 year old and 5 month old keep me busy so I haven't been sewing as much as I like! Just curious to see who from the old crew still posts around here!


----------



## chellewashere

First I love posting to see my ticker go down   WAHOO almost there.

Went and got the fabric for my DH's outfit yesterday...the poor girl at the cutting table didnt know how to ring it in cause it didnt have a bar code so she was like how does $3 a yard sound?? Well since it was a nice thick cotton twill material I said it sounded great so I now have 4 yards of that (for tons of errors) to make a nightshirt for him (John Darling style). I cant believe how expensive a men's nightshirt is..like 50-60 dollars at every store on line...INSANE!!

So this is the one I finished up late late late last night for her Pirate league day and fingers crossed we get picked to do the tutorial with Capt'n Jack cause she ♥♥♥'s him

Front of the Vida





and the back...poor kid Momma keeps putting stuff on her butt area 





And this is her look if Jack kisses her again this year (he gave her a peck last year on the head and she turned so red


----------



## TinkNH

Is it a bad thing if the girls at Joannes start to know you by name??

I went up there again yesterday to get fabric for a gift for my mom..and ended up with stuff to try to make a cinderella dress for DD4, and I wasn't going to even LOOK at the dis fabric...but at the last minute I did and found some fabric with Nemo and Squirt on it..so I HAD to have it...plans for a dress for DD4 and shorts for DS4 

Anyone have ideas for things to make for older girls?  DD9 is not into dresses and shes SOOOO slim the easy fits are too baggy she did not really care for them too much...I cant seem to find a cute top pattern ..like a halter or tank that is not too boutique for my girl..she likes things more simple...  If anyone knows of such a pattern and can point me in that direction...


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

S,wine recently asked about favorite embroidery sites, and I knew most of them, but I'm drawing a blank on the one called VTU...google didn't help me find anything embroidery related.  Can someone please direct me?  

Thanks!


----------



## chellewashere

TinkerbelleMom said:


> S,wine recently asked about favorite embroidery sites, and I knew most of them, but I'm drawing a blank on the one called VTU...google didn't help me find anything embroidery related.  Can someone please direct me?
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.facebook.com/Verytrulyurs is her FB

Sorry and you can request her to join her other group too that I didnt realize she had so I just did that


----------



## chellewashere

Quick question

For the haunted mansion appliques where does everyone get the fluorescent colored thread? I want to make her tote bag for our candy during the party with these designs but I havent had a bit of luck w/ the tread or even the cool green color fabric.


----------



## dianemom2

Adi12982 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages. Crazy to think for a few years I was on this thread daily. Now I mostly stick with the Facebook crew because I can get on easily from my phone. BUT I just downloaded the free Dis app, so I may be able to check in more often again. My 2 year old and 5 month old keep me busy so I haven't been sewing as much as I like! Just curious to see who from the old crew still posts around here!


Glad to see you on here again!  I love to see the pictures of what you make.  Everything is always so pretty!




chellewashere said:


> First I love posting to see my ticker go down   WAHOO almost there.
> 
> Went and got the fabric for my DH's outfit yesterday...the poor girl at the cutting table didnt know how to ring it in cause it didnt have a bar code so she was like how does $3 a yard sound?? Well since it was a nice thick cotton twill material I said it sounded great so I now have 4 yards of that (for tons of errors) to make a nightshirt for him (John Darling style). I cant believe how expensive a men's nightshirt is..like 50-60 dollars at every store on line...INSANE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Front of the Vida


Great deal on the fabric!  Now you'll have to have DH model his nightshirt for us.  LOL!  Love the Vida!



TinkNH said:


> Is it a bad thing if the girls at Joannes start to know you by name??
> 
> I went up there again yesterday to get fabric for a gift for my mom..and ended up with stuff to try to make a cinderella dress for DD4, and I wasn't going to even LOOK at the dis fabric...but at the last minute I did and found some fabric with Nemo and Squirt on it..so I HAD to have it...plans for a dress for DD4 and shorts for DS4
> 
> Anyone have ideas for things to make for older girls?  DD9 is not into dresses and shes SOOOO slim the easy fits are too baggy she did not really care for them too much...I cant seem to find a cute top pattern ..like a halter or tank that is not too boutique for my girl..she likes things more simple...  If anyone knows of such a pattern and can point me in that direction...


The ladies at my Joanns know me by name too.  I am there way too much.  I've heard about the new Nemo fabric but I haven't seen it yet.  I have to get a few things there this week.  I am going to try and restrain myself because my fabric closet is already bursting!  Have you worked with knits at all?  Take a look at Little Blue Boo's website.  She has some cute patterns that are quite trendy.  Also, how about doing some cropped tops with appliques on the top?



TinkerbelleMom said:


> S,wine recently asked about favorite embroidery sites, and I knew most of them, but I'm drawing a blank on the one called VTU...google didn't help me find anything embroidery related.  Can someone please direct me?
> 
> Thanks!


I see the Chellewashere already answered your question.  You have to ask to join her group.  You can also check out Nobbie Neez.  I've never stitched out any of her designs but they look cute.  She is on FB too.


----------



## pyrxtc

chellewashere said:


> So this is the one I finished up late late late last night for her Pirate league day and fingers crossed we get picked to do the tutorial with Capt'n Jack cause she ♥♥♥'s him
> 
> Front of the Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...poor kid Momma keeps putting stuff on her butt area



very cute. I have that fabric in my stash. Don't know what I'm using it for quite yet though. I'm sure jack will love it !



TinkNH said:


> Is it a bad thing if the girls at Joannes start to know you by name??
> 
> I went up there again yesterday to get fabric for a gift for my mom..and ended up with stuff to try to make a cinderella dress for DD4, and I wasn't going to even LOOK at the dis fabric...but at the last minute I did and found some fabric with Nemo and Squirt on it..so I HAD to have it...plans for a dress for DD4 and shorts for DS4
> 
> Anyone have ideas for things to make for older girls?  DD9 is not into dresses and shes SOOOO slim the easy fits are too baggy she did not really care for them too much...I cant seem to find a cute top pattern ..like a halter or tank that is not too boutique for my girl..she likes things more simple...  If anyone knows of such a pattern and can point me in that direction...



Where was the Nemo fabric ? What does it look like ? I've been searching but have found nothing. I always end up with more than what I went in there for.

I'm no help with your older DD. Don't have a girl that age and the teen DD that I do have is very girly and doesn't want me to make her anything.

Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.


----------



## smile5sunshine

PrincessMickey said:


> I went back several pages but there is way too much to quote. Everything looks fantastic. Loving all the machines, the new baby and all the great outfits and bags. And special prayers for Lisa, I am praying everything goes well.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the thoughts and prayers this weekend. It has been a very hard couple days. Being as affected as I was with everything in Aurora was hard. One of the 12 that didn't survive was only 6 years old. Such a shame that her life was cut so short. Her mother survived and is paralized, she was a single mom. I'm not quite sure who it was but someone close to her died a few weeks ago from lukemia. I feel so bad for her and the rough road she is on. Makes my worries seem so little compared to her. What I wasn't expecting was the flood of emotions and memories from Columbine. I grew up and still live just minutes from there and have several ties to Columbine and knew several of the students. I was at the park next to the school just hours before the shooting happened and woke up to all the sirens of the responders. I think dealing with the memories and similarities has been the toughest these last few days. I've been so distracted I somehow managed to spill coffee all over my laptop. Several of the keys still don't work, good thing for the iPad but I am still so mad at myself. This morning I thought I would destress a little and tried to sew a simple skirt for a family friend. I was still kinda lost in thought I guess and did not see my youngest come up behind me. I have my cutting area behind my machine. Next thing I knew ds came up to me with blood pooring down his hand. He cut his finger with my rotary cutter. it was a pretty bad cut and the way it was angled he nearly cut the tip of his finger off, not quite deep enough for stitches but enough to almost have me pass out from the sight of it. I feel so bad for him and feel like such a bad mom but I can assure he will never touch the rotary cutter again.
> 
> Sorry for sounding like such a downer right now, I guess I just needed to let some things out and vent a little. Morning brings a new week and I know despite everything it will be a much better week and boy am I ready for a new week to begin. I hope everyone has a great week and make sure to hugs your kids tight.



I just wanted to extend a big cyber HUG to you. I am so sorry for all you are dealing with and praying for you and everyone else who was connected to the tragedy.   Hope your son's finger heals quickly.



chellewashere said:


> You will bet them done...just lock yourself in a room with a do not disturb sign on it



HA HA HA HA!!! That's much easier said than done!  I have four kids from 1-8 so locking myself in a room isn't really an option! Not to mention that I sew on the family dining room table! I only really have nighttime after the kiddos are in bed for my sewing escapades, so that complicates matters quite a bit.



chellewashere said:


> Went and got the fabric for my DH's outfit yesterday...the poor girl at the cutting table didnt know how to ring it in cause it didnt have a bar code so she was like how does $3 a yard sound?? Well since it was a nice thick cotton twill material I said it sounded great so I now have 4 yards of that (for tons of errors) to make a nightshirt for him (John Darling style). I cant believe how expensive a men's nightshirt is..like 50-60 dollars at every store on line...INSANE!!
> 
> So this is the one I finished up late late late last night for her Pirate league day and fingers crossed we get picked to do the tutorial with Capt'n Jack cause she ♥♥♥'s him
> 
> Front of the Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...poor kid Momma keeps putting stuff on her butt area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her look if Jack kisses her again this year (he gave her a peck last year on the head and she turned so red



Score on the fabric!  The Captain Jack dress looks so cute!



TinkNH said:


> Is it a bad thing if the girls at Joannes start to know you by name??
> 
> I went up there again yesterday to get fabric for a gift for my mom..and ended up with stuff to try to make a cinderella dress for DD4, and I wasn't going to even LOOK at the dis fabric...but at the last minute I did and found some fabric with Nemo and Squirt on it..so I HAD to have it...plans for a dress for DD4 and shorts for DS4
> 
> Anyone have ideas for things to make for older girls?  DD9 is not into dresses and shes SOOOO slim the easy fits are too baggy she did not really care for them too much...I cant seem to find a cute top pattern ..like a halter or tank that is not too boutique for my girl..she likes things more simple...  If anyone knows of such a pattern and can point me in that direction...



My oldest DD is the same way. She doesn't really dig dresses anymore, although she will occasionally wear some. Mine prefers to wear skirts now. How about decoupaging some shorts?  Reglan tees/tanks? How about one of Carla C's Tunic patterns?

Or What about something like this: 
http://www.themotherhuddle.com/tutorial-easy-sweet-summer-top/


Sunshine


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.



I don't think that there is anything wrong with that at all and it certainly doesn't make him a sissy at all.  I know that Sandi said that her sons are learning to sew.  My friend's son had a couple of sewing lessons with his Boy Scout troop.  One of the designers in the Main Street Boutiques group is a man named and his stuff is TDF!!!  These days it is smart to teach your boy how to sew.  He may very well be the one to sew on Brownie patches or fix ripped clothes when he is an adult and his wife might fix the car.


After dropping my girls at camp today, I stopped at the Super Joanns on my way home.  I saw the Nemo fabric but decided not to buy it.  I did buy some pretty Tinkerbell corduroy and some of the Paul Frank monkey corduroy.  I also bought some knit fabric because it was a great sale.  I did spend more than I intended but I had a lot of odds and ends to pick up.  I needed new needles, spray adhesive etc.


----------



## tricia

pyrxtc said:


> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.



my DS learned to sew when he was 6.   He started making rag quilts for family and friends.  He then got his own machine for his 8th bday.  He is 11 now and doesn't sew with me as much, but he still does.


----------



## pyrxtc

Anyone know where in a BM to buy a hemstitch needle ? A sew and Vac ?


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Adi12982 said:
			
		

> I haven't been on here in ages. Crazy to think for a few years I was on this thread daily. Now I mostly stick with the Facebook crew because I can get on easily from my phone. BUT I just downloaded the free Dis app, so I may be able to check in more often again. My 2 year old and 5 month old keep me busy so I haven't been sewing as much as I like! Just curious to see who from the old crew still posts around here!



Thank you for mentioning this! The DIS app is great! Actually pretty easy to read and see pics! Maybe I will be posting more.


----------



## tinkbell13

So many gorgeous items have been posted since I last checked this thread. I really must try to keep up better!



pyrxtc said:


> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.


I just had to respond to this as my DS11 has been learning to sew the last couple of months. He originally showed some interest in it when I did the shirts for our trip in March and actually picked out the bandana fabrics for his and his cousins' pirate shirts. Since then, he has helped me pick out fabrics for different things I have sewn. His first project sewing himself, was a couple of sparkly pink headbands for the DDs of some friends of ours. I don't see anything wrong with it at all. My DS has also learned to cook basic meals, grocery shop, do laundry and various other household chores. DS also does more "manly" things - helps work on the race car, cuts the grass and does garbage duty every once in awhile. As he gets older, I plan on teaching him other things, like how to change a car tire, change the oil, plan a party, etc. If I had a DD, she would be learning the same types of things. I think it makes them well rounded and self sufficient, not sissy at all. (Then again, I am determined that DS will not be like DH when I met him - did not know how to boil water, thought laundry was done magically, didn't know which end of a toilet bowl brush was used to clean the toilet, etc.)
DS also has long hair - shaggy skater style, since he is big into skateboarding. He also plays soccer and runs in cross country. And loves to play Barbies with his youngest cousins. We have family members who have issues with all the non stereotypical activities DS does, but we do our best to ignore them. DH and I both believe that DS will be a better person for it in the future.


----------



## VBAndrea

I have been reading almost every day but am so behind that I can't go back and quote everything.

SANDI: You have done some fabulous things for your trip!  Are you going for one month or are you just doing 5 wardrobe changes each day?

CHERYL:  Since you posted your hand modeling I noticed you have been absent.  I'm sure you've been picked up by an elite modeling agency by now.  



chellewashere said:


> First I love posting to see my ticker go down   WAHOO almost there.
> 
> Went and got the fabric for my DH's outfit yesterday...the poor girl at the cutting table didnt know how to ring it in cause it didnt have a bar code so she was like how does $3 a yard sound?? Well since it was a nice thick cotton twill material I said it sounded great so I now have 4 yards of that (for tons of errors) to make a nightshirt for him (John Darling style). I cant believe how expensive a men's nightshirt is..like 50-60 dollars at every store on line...INSANE!!
> 
> So this is the one I finished up late late late last night for her Pirate league day and fingers crossed we get picked to do the tutorial with Capt'n Jack cause she ♥♥♥'s him
> 
> Front of the Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...poor kid Momma keeps putting stuff on her butt area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her look if Jack kisses her again this year (he gave her a peck last year on the head and she turned so red


This is gorgeous and I loved your Insa's as well.  



TinkNH said:


> Is it a bad thing if the girls at Joannes start to know you by name??
> 
> I went up there again yesterday to get fabric for a gift for my mom..and ended up with stuff to try to make a cinderella dress for DD4, and I wasn't going to even LOOK at the dis fabric...but at the last minute I did and found some fabric with Nemo and Squirt on it..so I HAD to have it...plans for a dress for DD4 and shorts for DS4
> 
> Anyone have ideas for things to make for older girls?  DD9 is not into dresses and shes SOOOO slim the easy fits are too baggy she did not really care for them too much...I cant seem to find a cute top pattern ..like a halter or tank that is not too boutique for my girl..she likes things more simple...  If anyone knows of such a pattern and can point me in that direction...


My dd prefers skirts and appliqued t's.  She will still do twirly skirts but I've made non-twirly ones too from on line tuts.  Knit leggings with lettuce edges are also a big hit and dd loves the Olivia in both a dress and shirt -- with the skirts I've made both deco jeans and skirts.  Deco jeans, shorts and skirts are great for tweens.



pyrxtc said:


> very cute. I have that fabric in my stash. Don't know what I'm using it for quite yet though. I'm sure jack will love it !
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the Nemo fabric ? What does it look like ? I've been searching but have found nothing. I always end up with more than what I went in there for.
> 
> I'm no help with your older DD. Don't have a girl that age and the teen DD that I do have is very girly and doesn't want me to make her anything.
> 
> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.


My DS likes to help in the sewing room sometimes and I never discourage it.  Mainly he likes the mechanics of the machine rather than the creativity of sewing, but I take what I can get.  There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with your ds learning to sew.  He sounds very well rounded and even if he wasn't, so be it.


----------



## DisNorth

Everyone has been creating wonderful things!

Like always I have total embroidery machine envy. I was wondering for the Brother PE770, what’s a ‘good’ price? (and if anyone had bought one in Canada I’d appreciate your input also).

Cheryl, your and excellent hand model and string/needle artist but I think I like the embedded pocket better, it’s can seem like it gets in the way if it dangles.

Sandi, Love how you make customs for yourself! They always look great. 

And Disney52303, the ruffle skirt you made yourself is awesome!

Diane, Sorry you DH is not doing better, hopefully he can get the help he needs with the podiatrist. Glad your dad is doing better. 

LovestheMagic; you can buy paper and print it on your own printer. (The paper is inkjet/laser printer specific but most home printers are inkjet and that is what most iron transfer paper is made for too.) There are different kinds of paper depending on what colour of shirt you have but I tend to buy the ‘dark’ or black shirt transfers and use it on anything, including white shirts. But you can’t go the other way and use the white shirt transfers on black shirts

PrincessMickey, sorry you are having a hard time. It’s hard for the whole community when such a senseless act occurs. Venting is good and healthy. Hopefully your DS is on the mend. 



pyrxtc said:


> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.



I think it’s great that your DS wants to learn to sew! Nothing wrong with it at all. Don’t get discouraged by family. Sewing is a practical skill and I don’t think it’s a gender specific skill. You know, many men are tailors and sew for a living! Going beyond the sewing to the long hair, I think some people have some silly fears. Girls outnumber the boys in my extended family and we have some great photos of my cousin and brother all decked out with hair bows and make-up and they now are some of the most manliest of men. They both work in the oil field, lift weights, drives big trucks, and my cousin is married (but my brother goes through too many girlfriends for my liking). Plus, being a child of the ‘80s, long hair is cool, very rock star especially if you get it permed.


----------



## Sandi S

chellewashere said:


> First I love posting to see my ticker go down   WAHOO almost there.
> 
> Went and got the fabric for my DH's outfit yesterday...the poor girl at the cutting table didnt know how to ring it in cause it didnt have a bar code so she was like how does $3 a yard sound?? Well since it was a nice thick cotton twill material I said it sounded great so I now have 4 yards of that (for tons of errors) to make a nightshirt for him (John Darling style). I cant believe how expensive a men's nightshirt is..like 50-60 dollars at every store on line...INSANE!!
> 
> So this is the one I finished up late late late last night for her Pirate league day and fingers crossed we get picked to do the tutorial with Capt'n Jack cause she ♥♥♥'s him
> 
> Front of the Vida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back...poor kid Momma keeps putting stuff on her butt area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her look if Jack kisses her again this year (he gave her a peck last year on the head and she turned so red





TinkNH said:


> Is it a bad thing if the girls at Joannes start to know you by name??
> 
> I went up there again yesterday to get fabric for a gift for my mom..and ended up with stuff to try to make a cinderella dress for DD4, and I wasn't going to even LOOK at the dis fabric...but at the last minute I did and found some fabric with Nemo and Squirt on it..so I HAD to have it...plans for a dress for DD4 and shorts for DS4
> 
> Anyone have ideas for things to make for older girls?  DD9 is not into dresses and shes SOOOO slim the easy fits are too baggy she did not really care for them too much...I cant seem to find a cute top pattern ..like a halter or tank that is not too boutique for my girl..she likes things more simple...  If anyone knows of such a pattern and can point me in that direction...



The Vida is super cute! 



chellewashere said:


> Quick question
> 
> For the haunted mansion appliques where does everyone get the fluorescent colored thread? I want to make her tote bag for our candy during the party with these designs but I havent had a bit of luck w/ the tread or even the cool green color fabric.



I bought neon/flurescent color thread at Joann's - look at the Coats & Clark embroidery spools.


----------



## miprender

I've been MIA for the last few days. We decided to take a last minute trip up to Maine and promised to take the kids to Santa's Village.... since 2 weeks at Disney wasn't enough




dianemom2 said:


> I've had several of her designs for years and they always stitched out great.  A few years ago I bought a design set from her and used it to decorate a zippered sweatshirt and sweat pants for my dd.  They had hippie designs on them.  Everybody wanted to know where she got that outfit and even after she outgrew the pants, she continued to wear the jacket until it fell apart.  Anyhow, after that I continued to buy her designs and I've always been happy with them.  I also got one of my designs for $.33.



Glad to know that her designs stitch out well.



pequele said:


> Ok, and for a beginner how easy is it to learn to use it? Is it only embroidery or sewing too?  Sorry for the questions but I am work on my phone and they make it soooooo difficult to use the Internet here...they want us to like WORK or something! How rude!



Since I already owned the Innovis 900 I don't think it will be that much of a learning curve for the sewing part. But the embroidery part  is a little different than my PE770

But I just read through the whole thread and see you bought a great machine. That is the one my mother owns and just loves it.



chellewashere said:


> So this is the one outfit I have completed so far. This will be for our trails end dinner followed by the smores cookout with Chip and Dale. I realize I made the smores applique wayyyyy too big should make it smaller, but oh well its already on
> 
> You cant really see the side applique but its a cute campfire with 2 roasting marshmallows on sticks but little Ms. Punky wasnt in the mood for posing for me the other day.
> 
> What Im most proud of is that I made the bandana headband by myself...yeah its the little things that send me over the moon
> 
> Again thanks for everyones help and inspiration on this board



Love it  And love the JackSparrow dress. We love doing the pirate's league. It is so much fun.




Sandi S said:


> Not sure - the number keeps shifting, but I'd say I'm 75% done.



Well your percentage must be going up.... Love all the new stuff you created.



Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.



This is so adorable. Are you going to eat at 1900PF for breakfast?



pequele said:


> I went out today and picked me up a little toy!!! Now I get to learn how to do all this stuff you guys make look so easy  Does anyone have info on any files for the Brother line? I know some had posted about someone who had a 50 cent sale or something? Also, what digitizing programs do you use? I was tempted to get the "middle of the line" program for Brother, BUT reading the box it said for Windows...I have a Mac. Any help for something out there that will make .pes files? It is the Brother 2800d! Now to go out and get some more thread so I can play with it tonight~~



No help as I don't have a Mac, but like I just posted above my mother has this machine and just loves it. Congrats on your purchase.



campbell95 said:


> Here is a Snow White dress for my daughter.  I thought I had red buttons, but I only had 1.  whoops!  It's just pinned for now.



Such a pretty dress. I have this fabric but I am just hoarding it for now.



Disney52303 said:


> ruffle skirt for myself, first time working with knit type fabric and it was SO easy.  I have since cut off 1-2 ruffles because I didn't like the length as it was in this photo.  I made a matching one for DD (but purple elastic at the waist) and it literally took me 35 minutes start to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first Rosetta purse!  Again, DD saw this and was RELENTLESS until I promised to make her a small one (this is a medium) to bring on vacation.  3 weeks left and I now am adding a pirse to my list of 9-10 FE gifts I still need to sew, what was I thinking?!?!!
> 
> edited: here is the photo!



great job on the skirt and love the fabric colors on your Rosetta bag.



PrincessMickey said:


> I want to thank everyone for all the thoughts and prayers this weekend. It has been a very hard couple days. Being as affected as I was with everything in Aurora was hard. One of the 12 that didn't survive was only 6 years old. Such a shame that her life was cut so short. Her mother survived and is paralized, she was a single mom. I'm not quite sure who it was but someone close to her died a few weeks ago from lukemia. I feel so bad for her and the rough road she is on. Makes my worries seem so little compared to her. What I wasn't expecting was the flood of emotions and memories from Columbine. I grew up and still live just minutes from there and have several ties to Columbine and knew several of the students. I was at the park next to the school just hours before the shooting happened and woke up to all the sirens of the responders. I think dealing with the memories and similarities has been the toughest these last few days. I've been so distracted I somehow managed to spill coffee all over my laptop. Several of the keys still don't work, good thing for the iPad but I am still so mad at myself. This morning I thought I would destress a little and tried to sew a simple skirt for a family friend. I was still kinda lost in thought I guess and did not see my youngest come up behind me. I have my cutting area behind my machine. Next thing I knew ds came up to me with blood pooring down his hand. He cut his finger with my rotary cutter. it was a pretty bad cut and the way it was angled he nearly cut the tip of his finger off, not quite deep enough for stitches but enough to almost have me pass out from the sight of it. I feel so bad for him and feel like such a bad mom but I can assure he will never touch the rotary cutter again.
> 
> Sorry for sounding like such a downer right now, I guess I just needed to let some things out and vent a little. Morning brings a new week and I know despite everything it will be a much better week and boy am I ready for a new week to begin. I hope everyone has a great week and make sure to hugs your kids tight.



:hugs: 



Adi12982 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages. Crazy to think for a few years I was on this thread daily. Now I mostly stick with the Facebook crew because I can get on easily from my phone. BUT I just downloaded the free Dis app, so I may be able to check in more often again. My 2 year old and 5 month old keep me busy so I haven't been sewing as much as I like! Just curious to see who from the old crew still posts around here!



 Hi Adi



pyrxtc said:


> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.



I think that is great that he wants to sew. That is too bad that your family is so caught up in sterotypes. Plus all those famous fashion designers needed to learn to sew at some point.

My mother still talks about her Uncle all the time and how he would make her the most beautiful dresses when she was a little girl.


----------



## Sandi S

pyrxtc said:


> very cute. I have that fabric in my stash. Don't know what I'm using it for quite yet though. I'm sure jack will love it !
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the Nemo fabric ? What does it look like ? I've been searching but have found nothing. I always end up with more than what I went in there for.
> 
> I'm no help with your older DD. Don't have a girl that age and the teen DD that I do have is very girly and doesn't want me to make her anything.
> 
> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.



Last summer I gave my older two sons sewing lessons and they made pillowcases - they had a blast!


----------



## chellewashere

Just a flyby post cause I have to get ready to run out the door but if you like Joanns on FB they have a 20% off total purchase coupon but it either ends today or tomorrow...you just click on the link and it will mail it to your email acct associated w/ FB then print it and enjoy some shopping 
http://www.facebook.com/JoAnn


----------



## pequele

chellewashere said:
			
		

> Just a flyby post cause I have to get ready to run out the door but if you like Joanns on FB they have a 20% off total purchase coupon but it either ends today or tomorrow...you just click on the link and it will mail it to your email acct associated w/ FB then print it and enjoy some shopping
> http://www.facebook.com/JoAnn



Another flyby here as well...Joann's has an app for the iPhone at least (like the dis board one) that allows you to clip coupons on the app, save em in your "wallet" and then use em over n over again til they expire! I've been to joanns 3 times already with the 20% off coupon bwahahaha


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Raidra said:


> I made this little Alice shirt for my daughter yesterday.. I think it turned out pretty well.  I had wanted to make her a bunch of tutu dresses based on all the princesses to wear while at the parks, but then I thought she'd probably be more comfortable in something like this.
> 
> I'm nowhere near as good as you all are at sewing.. everything in this thread is just gorgeous!  You ladies do great work.



The alice shirt is ADORABLE!!!  I love it - and it looks like you did a mighty fine job to me!!  Don't discount your talents!  



Sandi S said:


> Gracie's pool/beach/water park backpack (adapted from McCall's 6579) - the bottom is plastic mesh which I also used for the water bottle holder on my park bag.



 I LOVE this bag!!  Your fabric choices are great...and the mesh is perfect...I am going to have to go check out your bliggity blog...I love this!  



pequele said:


> Well I DID get to work on my very 1st project to play around with my machine. I know it will get much faster once I get used to it but I am LOVING it! Thanks to everyone for other links as well....the applique (sp) process doesn't look too hard either!  LP's page has a GREAT example on there! She at LEAST makes it look easy hehe
> 
> Here's my 1st project! My little man better be excited once he wakes up tomorrow, after all he came with me to the store and sat thru the demo with me...for a 3yo, THAT deserves a prize and I think he will dig this!



Looks great!!!  I am so jealous...an embroidery machine is on my wishlist.  I'm going to beg Santa for Christmas...too bad we're going to Disney in September!!!



blessedmom4 said:


> *
> I also wanted to ask for prayer for my daughter, Lisa. Many of you may remember she was pixie dusted with  the CUTEST hospital gowns for her stay in May. I will not bore you with the details, they are on our PTR (we are going back to volunteer at GKTW in September thanks to my BIL and his timeshare and we are SO excited)! She was to have surgery in June that was postponed the weekend we were being admitted d/t bats and rabies shots for the entire family (again, all on our PTR). She will be admitted tomorrow for surgery on Wednesday (July 25) to close the hole in her stomach that has been there since February when they removed her feeding tube. She is nervous this time and we think it is because of all of the postponements, etc. This is her fifth hospital stay since we returned from her wish trip and four stays have or will be a week or longer. If you could remember her in prayer I would be thankful!*



Lots of prayers for your daughter.  



squirrel said:


> I'm having trouble with my sewing machine!
> 
> It keeps skipping stitches.
> 
> I have put a new needle in, re-threaded it many times, cleaned under and around the face plate, oiled the machine, tried different tension on the upper thread.  I'm scared to muck with the lower thread tension.
> 
> This has been going on for quite a while now.  I'm working on my FE gifts for my DCL trip and they are going to look awful if I can't get the sewing machine to sew better.
> 
> To me the upper thread tension seems to be too low but when I make it tighter it still skips.  I tried tightening it because it seemed too loose and the thread would get wrapped around the needle.  If I keep tightening the upper thread it still skips but makes it too tight.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do?
> 
> 
> I finally figured out what was wrong- The needle, not because it was old.  I bought new ones and when I compared them to the old ones the shank (part that goes into the sewing machine) was longer than the old ones.  Put in an old needle and it sewed perfectly.  They are the exact same 80/12 but a different brand.  Not good, I have purchased Embroidery and Knit needles in the same Brand-I'm sure the store won't take them back.



What brand were the needles?  I'm so glad you were able to figure out the problem.  I usually use Schmetz needles but recently picked up a few packages of Singer needles because they started carrying them at Walmart...and incidently JoAnn's has them now too.  They are cheaper but I tend to have TONS of problems with them in my machine...and I have to change them much more frequently.



Disney52303 said:


> ruffle skirt for myself, first time working with knit type fabric and it was SO easy.  I have since cut off 1-2 ruffles because I didn't like the length as it was in this photo.  I made a matching one for DD (but purple elastic at the waist) and it literally took me 35 minutes start to finish.
> 
> And my first Rosetta purse!  Again, DD saw this and was RELENTLESS until I promised to make her a small one (this is a medium) to bring on vacation.  3 weeks left and I now am adding a pirse to my list of 9-10 FE gifts I still need to sew, what was I thinking?!?!!
> 
> edited: here is the photo!



LOVE the purse and the skirt!  You've got ruffles mastered, that's for sure!  



PrincessMickey said:


> I went back several pages but there is way too much to quote. Everything looks fantastic. Loving all the machines, the new baby and all the great outfits and bags. And special prayers for Lisa, I am praying everything goes well.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for all the thoughts and prayers this weekend. It has been a very hard couple days. Being as affected as I was with everything in Aurora was hard. One of the 12 that didn't survive was only 6 years old. Such a shame that her life was cut so short. Her mother survived and is paralized, she was a single mom. I'm not quite sure who it was but someone close to her died a few weeks ago from lukemia. I feel so bad for her and the rough road she is on. Makes my worries seem so little compared to her. What I wasn't expecting was the flood of emotions and memories from Columbine. I grew up and still live just minutes from there and have several ties to Columbine and knew several of the students. I was at the park next to the school just hours before the shooting happened and woke up to all the sirens of the responders. I think dealing with the memories and similarities has been the toughest these last few days. I've been so distracted I somehow managed to spill coffee all over my laptop. Several of the keys still don't work, good thing for the iPad but I am still so mad at myself. This morning I thought I would destress a little and tried to sew a simple skirt for a family friend. I was still kinda lost in thought I guess and did not see my youngest come up behind me. I have my cutting area behind my machine. Next thing I knew ds came up to me with blood pooring down his hand. He cut his finger with my rotary cutter. it was a pretty bad cut and the way it was angled he nearly cut the tip of his finger off, not quite deep enough for stitches but enough to almost have me pass out from the sight of it. I feel so bad for him and feel like such a bad mom but I can assure he will never touch the rotary cutter again.
> 
> Sorry for sounding like such a downer right now, I guess I just needed to let some things out and vent a little. Morning brings a new week and I know despite everything it will be a much better week and boy am I ready for a new week to begin. I hope everyone has a great week and make sure to hugs your kids tight.



You don't sound like a downer at all.  Sometimes the things going on in our lives just effect us in all aspects of our life.  I'm so sorry that you were so closely effected by this tragedy.  I live close to the Charden school shooting that happened earlier in the year so I can relate to some extent...but this was such a horrific event in Colorado that effected so many.  My  heart breaks for all of those families...and for you and the community.  I still cannot believe that these things really happen...it's so sad.  

As for the rotary cutter, you are NOT a bad Mom!!!  These things happen...it's just so hard and scary when they do!!!



TinkNH said:


> Is it a bad thing if the girls at Joannes start to know you by name??
> 
> I went up there again yesterday to get fabric for a gift for my mom..and ended up with stuff to try to make a cinderella dress for DD4, and I wasn't going to even LOOK at the dis fabric...but at the last minute I did and found some fabric with Nemo and Squirt on it..so I HAD to have it...plans for a dress for DD4 and shorts for DS4
> 
> Anyone have ideas for things to make for older girls?  DD9 is not into dresses and shes SOOOO slim the easy fits are too baggy she did not really care for them too much...I cant seem to find a cute top pattern ..like a halter or tank that is not too boutique for my girl..she likes things more simple...  If anyone knows of such a pattern and can point me in that direction...



Hahaha, they know me by name and all three of my children too!  Lol*  So I hope it's not bad or I'm in trouble!

I have a 10 year old and wonder the same things.  She actually is getting into the whole Disney dressing up thing though and I'm making her an Ariel costume to wear to meet Ariel.  Mine is a little bit of a tomboy and it's really hard to get her into dresses!


----------



## pequele

chellewashere said:
			
		

> First I love posting to see my ticker go down   WAHOO almost there.
> 
> Went and got the fabric for my DH's outfit yesterday...the poor girl at the cutting table didnt know how to ring it in cause it didnt have a bar code so she was like how does $3 a yard sound?? Well since it was a nice thick cotton twill material I said it sounded great so I now have 4 yards of that (for tons of errors) to make a nightshirt for him (John Darling style). I cant believe how expensive a men's nightshirt is..like 50-60 dollars at every store on line...INSANE!!
> 
> So this is the one I finished up late late late last night for her Pirate league day and fingers crossed we get picked to do the tutorial with Capt'n Jack cause she ♥♥♥'s him
> 
> Front of the Vida
> 
> and the back...poor kid Momma keeps putting stuff on her butt area
> 
> And this is her look if Jack kisses her again this year (he gave her a peck last year on the head and she turned so red



I love the pirate outfit! I definitely have to make Ollie some pirate stuff. Do you buy your designs or make them yourself? I haven't bought a program yet but have been searching downloads!! I've also started saving some appliqué projects but haven't given them a whirl yet, still learning the machine some. 

 And what is this Captn Jack Tutorial you speak of


----------



## pequele

[QUOTE="TinkNH

Anyone have ideas for things to make for older girls?  DD9 is not into dresses and shes SOOOO slim the easy fits are too baggy she did not really care for them too much...I cant seem to find a cute top pattern ..like a halter or tank that is not too boutique for my girl..she likes things more simple...  If anyone knows of such a pattern and can point me in that direction...[/QUOTE]

What about a bag/backpack/tote?


----------



## pequele

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.



Sorry for the multiposts again but I can't figure out multiquotes on the iPhone app!

The owner of the quilt shop I bought my new machine at is owned by a man who was VERY fluent in all things sewing, has kids (so the shop is pretty childproof ahaha) and well let's say I wouldn't want to meet the guy in a dark alley ahaha. It is a fantastic skill and I bet your DS knows more about sewing than I even do and I'm almost 40!


----------



## pequele

[QUOTE="miprender"

Since I already owned the Innovis 900 I don't think it will be that much of a learning curve for the sewing part. But the embroidery part  is a little different than my PE770

But I just read through the whole thread and see you bought a great machine. That is the one my mother owns and just loves it.

.[/QUOTE]



BWAHAHAHA can she help me with the automatic threader please, I seem not to have that one figured out yet


----------



## goteamwood

Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
My Embroidery Machine came yesterday and I just finished my first attempt at appliqué. I learned that I need more than 3 colors of thread and I didn't trim close enough, but I have high hopes of being able to make more awesome things! Hooray. (This owl is scraps, I intend to add it to a baby quilt I have in progress.)

And now to the fabric store to buy thread and more fabric. Thanks for the 20 percent Joann coupons!


----------



## miprender

pequele said:


> BWAHAHAHA can she help me with the automatic threader please, I seem not to have that one figured out yet



 Is it not working? Sometimes you need the thread just right for it to go in. Or try resetting the needle by hitting that button. If the needle is in the right position the thread won't go in.


----------



## pequele

miprender said:
			
		

> Is it not working? Sometimes you need the thread just right for it to go in. Or try resetting the needle by hitting that button. If the needle is in the right position the thread won't go in.



I'm SURE it is me. I think I have the end threading messes up some how as it worked fine when he was showing me multiple times. The book's drawing isn't very good for step 6-7 which is the threading steps. And then I tried watching on YouTube but cameras are either too far away, out of focus or not on the machine! I'm sure the needle is in all the way. Of course I didn't work yesterday but the shop is closed on Mondays to go talk with him when my son was in camp. My DS was so good while I shopped for it, but I didn't want to push my luck


----------



## smile5sunshine

dianemom2 said:


> After dropping my girls at camp today, I stopped at the Super Joanns on my way home.  I saw the Nemo fabric but decided not to buy it.  I did buy some pretty Tinkerbell corduroy and some of the Paul Frank monkey corduroy.  I also bought some knit fabric because it was a great sale.  I did spend more than I intended but I had a lot of odds and ends to pick up.  I needed new needles, spray adhesive etc.



Wha??? KNITS on sale you say??? Guess it's a good thing I ran out of thread and MUST make a trip to JoAnn's today then! 



tinkbell13 said:


> I just had to respond to this as my DS11 has been learning to sew the last couple of months. He originally showed some interest in it when I did the shirts for our trip in March and actually picked out the bandana fabrics for his and his cousins' pirate shirts. Since then, he has helped me pick out fabrics for different things I have sewn. His first project sewing himself, was a couple of sparkly pink headbands for the DDs of some friends of ours. I don't see anything wrong with it at all. My DS has also learned to cook basic meals, grocery shop, do laundry and various other household chores. DS also does more "manly" things - helps work on the race car, cuts the grass and does garbage duty every once in awhile. As he gets older, I plan on teaching him other things, like how to change a car tire, change the oil, plan a party, etc. If I had a DD, she would be learning the same types of things. I think it makes them well rounded and self sufficient, not sissy at all. (Then again, I am determined that DS will not be like DH when I met him - did not know how to boil water, thought laundry was done magically, didn't know which end of a toilet bowl brush was used to clean the toilet, etc.)
> DS also has long hair - shaggy skater style, since he is big into skateboarding. He also plays soccer and runs in cross country. And loves to play Barbies with his youngest cousins. We have family members who have issues with all the non stereotypical activities DS does, but we do our best to ignore them. DH and I both believe that DS will be a better person for it in the future.



I know it doesn't matter because I am just a "stranger" sitting at some computer but I LOVE that you are doing this for your son. My parents were great about teaching me how to do "boy" things and I was so thankful I knew how to do all those things and could take care of myself! In fact, my dad wouldn't let me get my full license until I could go through this whole list of car maintenance things (like checking/changing oil, checking fluid levels, changing a tire, etc.) BOY has that come in handy! Anyway, so keep up the good work!



VBAndrea said:


> I have been reading almost every day but am so behind that I can't go back and quote everything.



Hi! I have been thinking about you a lot. Hope you are doing well and everything is going okay. Any updates on Penny?



miprender said:


> I've been MIA for the last few days. We decided to take a last minute trip up to Maine and promised to take the kids to Santa's Village.... since 2 weeks at Disney wasn't enough



Oh I hope you guys had fun! I would have wanted to go off too! It's so hard to get back to "real life" after you've been off playing at Disney!



chellewashere said:


> Just a flyby post cause I have to get ready to run out the door but if you like Joanns on FB they have a 20% off total purchase coupon but it either ends today or tomorrow...you just click on the link and it will mail it to your email acct associated w/ FB then print it and enjoy some shopping
> http://www.facebook.com/JoAnn



You enabler you! Thanks for the heads up!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> What brand were the needles?  I'm so glad you were able to figure out the problem.  I usually use Schmetz needles but recently picked up a few packages of Singer needles because they started carrying them at Walmart...and incidently JoAnn's has them now too.  They are cheaper but I tend to have TONS of problems with them in my machine...and I have to change them much more frequently.



It's always so funny to me how different machines respond to different things like threads and needles. Because I've heard several other people say that they cannot use the Schmetz needles at all or they have problems! Silly machines!



goteamwood said:


> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> My Embroidery Machine came yesterday and I just finished my first attempt at appliqué. I learned that I need more than 3 colors of thread and I didn't trim close enough, but I have high hopes of being able to make more awesome things! Hooray. (This owl is scraps, I intend to add it to a baby quilt I have in progress.)
> 
> And now to the fabric store to buy thread and more fabric. Thanks for the 20 percent Joann coupons!



Hurray hurray for your first applique with the new toy!  I think it looks pretty good and you will quickly figure out exactly what works for you.


Be back in as sec with pics!
Sunshine


----------



## pequele

goteamwood said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goteamwood/7637236718/
> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> My Embroidery Machine came yesterday and I just finished my first attempt at appliqué. I learned that I need more than 3 colors of thread and I didn't trim close enough, but I have high hopes of being able to make more awesome things! Hooray. (This owl is scraps, I intend to add it to a baby quilt I have in progress.)
> 
> And now to the fabric store to buy thread and more fabric. Thanks for the 20 percent Joann coupons!



I LOVE this and owls rock!! Where did you get this pattern?


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sorry for the Photobomb, but I have several things to share!


First up DS's Woody Inspired outfit. I had already posted the completed shorts. Those were made out of Chambray from the Fishsticks FREE Mud Puddle Splashers Pattern.  For the top, I traced around a shirt to get the pattern I needed to upcycle a larger yellow tee. Then I used that same pattern to make the full vest and sewed that onto the yellow tee.  Rounding things out on the shirt is the felt Sheriff badge that looks like a drunkard sewed on....what can I say? It was late, I was tired and DONE! The bandana is just a simple triangle that I used a narrow rolled hem to finish. 









Next up: Toy Story 3 Barbie Inspired outfit. When my DD said she wanted her toy story outfit to be Barbie I had a lot of trouble coming up with a comfortable interpretation of her workout outfit. I never was able to find the color of teal that I wanted to use for the main portions of the outfit. I ended up using a tank and knit short set as the base. The shorts had some design on them that I had to use the felt star to cover over, but that looked funny by itself so I embroidered "Barbie + Ken 4 Ever!" and a few hearts on it. In hindsight, I wish I had used a darker thread for the words because they don't pop. Used some pink fabric to make a belt that fastens with hook & eyes.  I added the Barbie silhouette to the shirt because DD was concerned that "people might not know who I am".  









DD(8) Tinkerbell Set. Embellished shirt with embroidery "Believe" and added a rolled rosette made from bias tape and a button flower. The skirt is the "Cinched Peek-A-Boo Skirt" found here: http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2011/06/guest-posting-for-riley-blake.html   The only change I made was to use bias tape for the binding and ties instead of hem and ribbons.












DD(6) Animal Kingdom Dress. I didn't Disney-fy this one because from looking at the clothes on the racks, it appears that animal print fabrics are going to be "in" this season, so I decided she would probably wear this again outside of Disney. This was made from McCall's M6270 view D.  I also made the bloomers to go under the dress so I don't have to worry about it.






DD(8)'s Animal Kingdom outfit. DD picked this rainbow giraffe print and we found a teal polka dot batik to go with it. I ran out of thread so it's not actually totally finished (but really just topstitching to do).  Used the "sunny Day Frock" by Carolina Fair Designs on youcanmakethis. the only change was that I added the ruffle on the neckline.






And totally unrelated to disney, three knit pairs of pajama shorts for DS. Used the FREE Create Kid's Couture "Aiden" shorts pattern that can be found on fabric.com






Sunshine


----------



## miprender

goteamwood said:


> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> My Embroidery Machine came yesterday and I just finished my first attempt at appliqué. I learned that I need more than 3 colors of thread and I didn't trim close enough, but I have high hopes of being able to make more awesome things! Hooray. (This owl is scraps, I intend to add it to a baby quilt I have in progress.)
> 
> And now to the fabric store to buy thread and more fabric. Thanks for the 20 percent Joann coupons!



I missed your previous post. What machine did you end up getting? And your first design came out great considering it was your first attempt. I remember mine and how awful it was, but I didn't have the right scissors for trimming the fabric.



pequele said:


> I'm SURE it is me. I think I have the end threading messes up some how as it worked fine when he was showing me multiple times. The book's drawing isn't very good for step 6-7 which is the threading steps. And then I tried watching on YouTube but cameras are either too far away, out of focus or not on the machine! I'm sure the needle is in all the way. Of course I didn't work yesterday but the shop is closed on Mondays to go talk with him when my son was in camp. My DS was so good while I shopped for it, but I didn't want to push my luck



After step 6 you need to put the thread in the back, on those little cutters at the same time you hit the lever to thread the machine. It just takes a little practice. 



smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for the Photobomb, but I have several things to share!
> 
> 
> First up DS's Woody Inspired outfit. I had already posted the completed shorts. Those were made out of Chambray from the Fishsticks FREE Mud Puddle Splashers Pattern.  For the top, I traced around a shirt to get the pattern I needed to upcycle a larger yellow tee. Then I used that same pattern to make the full vest and sewed that onto the yellow tee.  Rounding things out on the shirt is the felt Sheriff badge that looks like a drunkard sewed on....what can I say? It was late, I was tired and DONE! The bandana is just a simple triangle that I used a narrow rolled hem to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up: Toy Story 3 Barbie Inspired outfit. When my DD said she wanted her toy story outfit to be Barbie I had a lot of trouble coming up with a comfortable interpretation of her workout outfit. I never was able to find the color of teal that I wanted to use for the main portions of the outfit. I ended up using a tank and knit short set as the base. The shorts had some design on them that I had to use the felt star to cover over, but that looked funny by itself so I embroidered "Barbie + Ken 4 Ever!" and a few hearts on it. In hindsight, I wish I had used a darker thread for the words because they don't pop. Used some pink fabric to make a belt that fastens with hook & eyes.  I added the Barbie silhouette to the shirt because DD was concerned that "people might not know who I am".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8) Tinkerbell Set. Embellished shirt with embroidery "Believe" and added a rolled rosette made from bias tape and a button flower. The skirt is the "Cinched Peek-A-Boo Skirt" found here: http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2011/06/guest-posting-for-riley-blake.html   The only change I made was to use bias tape for the binding and ties instead of hem and ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(6) Animal Kingdom Dress. I didn't Disney-fy this one because from looking at the clothes on the racks, it appears that animal print fabrics are going to be "in" this season, so I decided she would probably wear this again outside of Disney. This was made from McCall's M6270 view D.  I also made the bloomers to go under the dress so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8)'s Animal Kingdom outfit. DD picked this rainbow giraffe print and we found a teal polka dot batik to go with it. I ran out of thread so it's not actually totally finished (but really just topstitching to do).  Used the "sunny Day Frock" by Carolina Fair Designs on youcanmakethis. the only change was that I added the ruffle on the neckline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And totally unrelated to disney, three knit pairs of pajama shorts for DS. Used the FREE Create Kid's Couture "Aiden" shorts pattern that can be found on fabric.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Everything is adorable. My DD picked out that same giraffe fabric.


----------



## Sandi S

chellewashere said:


> Just a flyby post cause I have to get ready to run out the door but if you like Joanns on FB they have a 20% off total purchase coupon but it either ends today or tomorrow...you just click on the link and it will mail it to your email acct associated w/ FB then print it and enjoy some shopping
> http://www.facebook.com/JoAnn



There is also an Android app in the Google Play market.



smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for the Photobomb, but I have several things to share!
> 
> 
> First up DS's Woody Inspired outfit. I had already posted the completed shorts. Those were made out of Chambray from the Fishsticks FREE Mud Puddle Splashers Pattern.  For the top, I traced around a shirt to get the pattern I needed to upcycle a larger yellow tee. Then I used that same pattern to make the full vest and sewed that onto the yellow tee.  Rounding things out on the shirt is the felt Sheriff badge that looks like a drunkard sewed on....what can I say? It was late, I was tired and DONE! The bandana is just a simple triangle that I used a narrow rolled hem to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up: Toy Story 3 Barbie Inspired outfit. When my DD said she wanted her toy story outfit to be Barbie I had a lot of trouble coming up with a comfortable interpretation of her workout outfit. I never was able to find the color of teal that I wanted to use for the main portions of the outfit. I ended up using a tank and knit short set as the base. The shorts had some design on them that I had to use the felt star to cover over, but that looked funny by itself so I embroidered "Barbie + Ken 4 Ever!" and a few hearts on it. In hindsight, I wish I had used a darker thread for the words because they don't pop. Used some pink fabric to make a belt that fastens with hook & eyes.  I added the Barbie silhouette to the shirt because DD was concerned that "people might not know who I am".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8) Tinkerbell Set. Embellished shirt with embroidery "Believe" and added a rolled rosette made from bias tape and a button flower. The skirt is the "Cinched Peek-A-Boo Skirt" found here: http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2011/06/guest-posting-for-riley-blake.html   The only change I made was to use bias tape for the binding and ties instead of hem and ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(6) Animal Kingdom Dress. I didn't Disney-fy this one because from looking at the clothes on the racks, it appears that animal print fabrics are going to be "in" this season, so I decided she would probably wear this again outside of Disney. This was made from McCall's M6270 view D.  I also made the bloomers to go under the dress so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8)'s Animal Kingdom outfit. DD picked this rainbow giraffe print and we found a teal polka dot batik to go with it. I ran out of thread so it's not actually totally finished (but really just topstitching to do).  Used the "sunny Day Frock" by Carolina Fair Designs on youcanmakethis. the only change was that I added the ruffle on the neckline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And totally unrelated to disney, three knit pairs of pajama shorts for DS. Used the FREE Create Kid's Couture "Aiden" shorts pattern that can be found on fabric.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I'll be looking out for those outfits since we will be there at the same time!


----------



## goteamwood

miprender said:


> Is it not working? Sometimes you need the thread just right for it to go in. Or try resetting the needle by hitting that button. If the needle is in the right position the thread won't go in.


I agree. I have a Singer Curvy sewing machine and if the needle is even a little off, it doesn't work. It has to be (on that machine) at the very top-most position. There have been times I had to turn the machine off and back on so it resets the needle position.



pequele said:


> I LOVE this and owls rock!! Where did you get this pattern?


 I got the owl on etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/JoyousEmbroidery which was sort of a funny first-world-problems moment when I spent more than an hour looking for the cutest owl pattern on etsy. I went with this one because the body shape mimics owls on some fabric I got I want to make a pillowcase dress for a friend's daughter.



miprender said:


> I missed your previous post. What machine did you end up getting? And your first design came out great considering it was your first attempt. I remember mine and how awful it was, but I didn't have the right scissors for trimming the fabric.



I got the Brother PE-770, which I ordered from Amazon and it arrived yesterday. My main issue was thread color, since I only have a couple of colors on hand. I have since gotten appropriate scissors and supposedly the thread collection I ordered when I got the machine should arrive today.


----------



## LitlbitWraps

Hi Everyone!!
I have been sewing for a while and get so inspired with your clothes! I have a ruffler but have yet to use it. I still do the baste and scrunch. I would so love to use it so I can do everything in one step BUT I don't know how much fabric and what settings are best. Could a few people let me know their favorite settings for the ruffler. I will be working on clothes for my girls ages 1yr and 5 yrs. 
I have a few boutique style top patterns and dresses as well as shorts and capri pants. 
Do I just use the width of the fabric and hope for the best or sew two or three strips together?? 
Help!!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

LitlbitWraps said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I have been sewing for a while and get so inspired with your clothes! I have a ruffler but have yet to use it. I still do the baste and scrunch. I would so love to use it so I can do everything in one step BUT I don't know how much fabric and what settings are best. Could a few people let me know their favorite settings for the ruffler. I will be working on clothes for my girls ages 1yr and 5 yrs.
> I have a few boutique style top patterns and dresses as well as shorts and capri pants.
> Do I just use the width of the fabric and hope for the best or sew two or three strips together??
> Help!!



This is tricky, the settings will vary from machine to machine, and the fabric being ruffled. Doubled fabric will ruffle differently than a single layer of the same thing.   CarlaC has a free tutorial called "The Ruffler Unruffled" or something similar to that.  It's on YouCanMakeThis.com in their free section.  I already knew ruffler basics when I fond it, but it still helped me figure out how to use it better.


----------



## SillyGirl30

I have looked at several of your pages before but have never posted.  You all make amazing items.  Now that I have a son and he is going on his first Disney trip you all have inspired me to sew some for this trip.  I have a Baby Lock Quilters Choice sewing machine and a Brother PE 770 Embroidery Machine.  I have done sever appliques but no lettering.  I was wondering if y'all could give any advice on lettering software.  There is so much information out there that I'm confused.  I don't think I want to do digitizing just lettering.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## VBAndrea

goteamwood said:


> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> My Embroidery Machine came yesterday and I just finished my first attempt at appliqué. I learned that I need more than 3 colors of thread and I didn't trim close enough, but I have high hopes of being able to make more awesome things! Hooray. (This owl is scraps, I intend to add it to a baby quilt I have in progress.)
> 
> And now to the fabric store to buy thread and more fabric. Thanks for the 20 percent Joann coupons!


Very cute!  I was going to tell you to order a set of thread form Marathon but read ahead and saw you have a set coming 


smile5sunshine said:


> Hi! I have been thinking about you a lot. Hope you are doing well and everything is going okay. Any updates on Penny?
> 
> 
> Sunshine


We won't have an update on Penny for another month when she gets her labs redone.  For now she is getting tons of meds -- not really tons but I have to cut her liver pill in three to get it in her and then her anitbiotic is 1.5 tabs twice a day.  Her brother is loving the people food I put them in -- he doesn't get any meds but I have to be fair and give him the same treats (just bread and turkey).



smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for the Photobomb, but I have several things to share!
> 
> 
> First up DS's Woody Inspired outfit. I had already posted the completed shorts. Those were made out of Chambray from the Fishsticks FREE Mud Puddle Splashers Pattern.  For the top, I traced around a shirt to get the pattern I needed to upcycle a larger yellow tee. Then I used that same pattern to make the full vest and sewed that onto the yellow tee.  Rounding things out on the shirt is the felt Sheriff badge that looks like a drunkard sewed on....what can I say? It was late, I was tired and DONE! The bandana is just a simple triangle that I used a narrow rolled hem to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up: Toy Story 3 Barbie Inspired outfit. When my DD said she wanted her toy story outfit to be Barbie I had a lot of trouble coming up with a comfortable interpretation of her workout outfit. I never was able to find the color of teal that I wanted to use for the main portions of the outfit. I ended up using a tank and knit short set as the base. The shorts had some design on them that I had to use the felt star to cover over, but that looked funny by itself so I embroidered "Barbie + Ken 4 Ever!" and a few hearts on it. In hindsight, I wish I had used a darker thread for the words because they don't pop. Used some pink fabric to make a belt that fastens with hook & eyes.  I added the Barbie silhouette to the shirt because DD was concerned that "people might not know who I am".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8) Tinkerbell Set. Embellished shirt with embroidery "Believe" and added a rolled rosette made from bias tape and a button flower. The skirt is the "Cinched Peek-A-Boo Skirt" found here: http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2011/06/guest-posting-for-riley-blake.html   The only change I made was to use bias tape for the binding and ties instead of hem and ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(6) Animal Kingdom Dress. I didn't Disney-fy this one because from looking at the clothes on the racks, it appears that animal print fabrics are going to be "in" this season, so I decided she would probably wear this again outside of Disney. This was made from McCall's M6270 view D.  I also made the bloomers to go under the dress so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8)'s Animal Kingdom outfit. DD picked this rainbow giraffe print and we found a teal polka dot batik to go with it. I ran out of thread so it's not actually totally finished (but really just topstitching to do).  Used the "sunny Day Frock" by Carolina Fair Designs on youcanmakethis. the only change was that I added the ruffle on the neckline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And totally unrelated to disney, three knit pairs of pajama shorts for DS. Used the FREE Create Kid's Couture "Aiden" shorts pattern that can be found on fabric.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


WOW!  You've been busy!  Your ds's Woody is my favorite and I also really like both AK dresses.  I love the giraffe fabric -- is that at Joann's???  And I have to look at that pj bottom pattern -- it looks nicer than Easy Fits.  Thanks for sharing 



LitlbitWraps said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I have been sewing for a while and get so inspired with your clothes! I have a ruffler but have yet to use it. I still do the baste and scrunch. I would so love to use it so I can do everything in one step BUT I don't know how much fabric and what settings are best. Could a few people let me know their favorite settings for the ruffler. I will be working on clothes for my girls ages 1yr and 5 yrs.
> I have a few boutique style top patterns and dresses as well as shorts and capri pants.
> Do I just use the width of the fabric and hope for the best or sew two or three strips together??
> Help!!


I was also going to suggest Carla's ruffler tut on YCMT.  I don't have a ruffler so I'm useless at helping.



SillyGirl30 said:


> I have looked at several of your pages before but have never posted.  You all make amazing items.  Now that I have a son and he is going on his first Disney trip you all have inspired me to sew some for this trip.  I have a Baby Lock Quilters Choice sewing machine and a Brother PE 770 Embroidery Machine.  I have done sever appliques but no lettering.  I was wondering if y'all could give any advice on lettering software.  There is so much information out there that I'm confused.  I don't think I want to do digitizing just lettering.  Thanks for any help.


I do not have any programs but I know embrid has a free trial version.  A cheap program to purchase is Sew What Pro, which I will likely get someday.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I have also just purchased a brother pe770, but it won't arrive until later this week. I know machines can be picky about thread, etc. What supplies will I need to get started out of the box? I have a Joann's coupon for 20%  off purchase, but if I go in without a plan, I will spend too much. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sandi S

BabyRapunzel said:


> I have also just purchased a brother pe770, but it won't arrive until later this week. I know machines can be picky about thread, etc. What supplies will I need to get started out of the box? I have a Joann's coupon for 20%  off purchase, but if I go in without a plan, I will spend too much. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Sulky thread (at Joann's) is great. I would get a few basic colors (buy the biggest size Sulky cones of white, black, red, and maybe 3-4 other colors you think you might use). You need extra needles, stabilizer, bobbin thread for embroidery (look in the Coats and Clark embroidery thread display).


----------



## 4monkeys

Hello. I have been lurking, but not sewing right now.  Allison has been sick with various bugs since wert got back from Disney.  She actually was diagnosed with pneumonia today.  

I need something to do now... I was thinking pillowcases for my kids and niece and nephews. Any other suggestions that may be easier?


----------



## miprender

Andrea... saw a post that you were happy about your electric/gas bills. I was too. 



goteamwood said:


> I got the Brother PE-770, which I ordered from Amazon and it arrived yesterday. My main issue was thread color, since I only have a couple of colors on hand. I have since gotten appropriate scissors and supposedly the thread collection I ordered when I got the machine should arrive today.



Great... I am glad you went with the PE770. I think Brother should start giving us a commission on all their sales.



SillyGirl30 said:


> I have looked at several of your pages before but have never posted.  You all make amazing items.  Now that I have a son and he is going on his first Disney trip you all have inspired me to sew some for this trip.  I have a Baby Lock Quilters Choice sewing machine and a Brother PE 770 Embroidery Machine.  I have done sever appliques but no lettering.  I was wondering if y'all could give any advice on lettering software.  There is so much information out there that I'm confused.  I don't think I want to do digitizing just lettering.  Thanks for any help.



Unless you use the fonts already prebuilt into the machine, you would need software to do lettering.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I have also just purchased a brother pe770, but it won't arrive until later this week. I know machines can be picky about thread, etc. What supplies will I need to get started out of the box? I have a Joann's coupon for 20%  off purchase, but if I go in without a plan, I will spend too much. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



You will probably get a million answers on the thread. My Brother machines hate Coats & Clarke and I have trouble with Sulky too

I love the Pacesetter embroidery thread and Floriani, but unfortunately you can only get them at a sewing store or online.



4monkeys said:


> Hello. I have been lurking, but not sewing right now.  Allison has been sick with various bugs since wert got back from Disney.  She actually was diagnosed with pneumonia today.
> 
> I need something to do now... I was thinking pillowcases for my kids and niece and nephews. Any other suggestions that may be easier?



So sorry the hear that Allison is sick.


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> My Embroidery Machine came yesterday and I just finished my first attempt at appliqué. I learned that I need more than 3 colors of thread and I didn't trim close enough, but I have high hopes of being able to make more awesome things! Hooray. (This owl is scraps, I intend to add it to a baby quilt I have in progress.)
> 
> And now to the fabric store to buy thread and more fabric. Thanks for the 20 percent Joann coupons!


Great first applique!  It looks very good.  When I first started out, I ordered a bunch of thread from Threadart.com.  They had nice quality thread and it was cheaper than buying at Joanns, even on sale.  Can't wait to see your finished baby quilt.



smile5sunshine said:


> http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2011/06/guest-posting-for-riley-blake.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine


I love everything but I have to admit that I have a few favorites.  I think Andrea and I are thinking alike tonight.  LOL!  My favorites are the same as hers.  I love the Woody outfit and I adore both of the Animal Kingdom dresses.  If you wanted to "Disnify" them some, you could do an applique on some felt and then just baste it to the outfit.  Then, after Disney, it would be easy to remove and the outfit could be worn for everything (although there is nothing wrong with wearing Disney items for everyday usage.)  I also like your Mud Puddle pajama bottoms.  I made a pair of pants today using that pattern and I was quite happy with how they turned out.  When I make them next time, I am going to make some changes in how I stitch out that mock fly but it turned out well enough this time.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I have also just purchased a brother pe770, but it won't arrive until later this week. I know machines can be picky about thread, etc. What supplies will I need to get started out of the box? I have a Joann's coupon for 20%  off purchase, but if I go in without a plan, I will spend too much. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I think Sandi answered you already but I will just give my list too.  You will need stabilizer, temporary adhesive spray, embroidery thread, a pair of small, curved tipped scissors, several colors of embroidery thread and the special thread for the bobbins.   When I first started out, I ordered a bunch of thread from Threadart.com.  They had nice quality thread and it was cheaper than buying at Joanns, even on sale. 




4monkeys said:


> Hello. I have been lurking, but not sewing right now.  Allison has been sick with various bugs since wert got back from Disney.  She actually was diagnosed with pneumonia today.
> 
> I need something to do now... I was thinking pillowcases for my kids and niece and nephews. Any other suggestions that may be easier?


Sorry that Allison has been sick.  I hope she gets better soon.  You have had a rough summer with the whole house passing germs around, haven't you!!

Pillowcases should be nice and easy to sew up.  If you wanted to make them fancy, you could embroidery their names onto the side near the opening.


----------



## pequele

miprender said:


> Is it not working? Sometimes you need the thread just right for it to go in. Or try resetting the needle by hitting that button. If the needle is in the right position the thread won't go in.




I think I may have an answer, the owner of the shop actually called me today and asked how things were going! I'm not playing tonight with it (I went out and bought MORE thread) so I will try tomorrow!



goteamwood said:


> I got the owl on etsy:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/JoyousEmbroidery which was sort of a funny first-world-problems moment when I spent more than an hour looking for the cutest owl pattern on etsy. I went with this one because the body shape mimics owls on some fabric I got I want to make a pillowcase dress for a friend's daughter.



Great thanks, I'm going to check it out...I love owls!



BabyRapunzel said:


> I have also just purchased a brother pe770, but it won't arrive until later this week. I know machines can be picky about thread, etc. What supplies will I need to get started out of the box? I have a Joann's coupon for 20%  off purchase, but if I go in without a plan, I will spend too much. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I can tell you from my multiple trips to Joann's this past week (let's see, I am now on 4 days in a row bwahahaha!) the Gutermann threads are on sale 40% off and then you also get the 20% off of that! I've been using mostly that in my new Brother 2800D and have lots of success with it. I got some Sulky but only used 1 color of it so far. Didn't seem much different. The Pacesetter that I got a set of basic colors of from the owner of the shop is ok but I like the other 2 brands better really. They just feel heavier than the Pacesetter brand. Whatever you do, write down the numbers you buy cuz like I've said, I have gone back 4 days in a row and I have bought probably at least 100 colors at this point and only 1 set of duplicates because I missed the one color on my list tonight while cross checking haha.


So here are my 1st 3 projects with my new machine....my kid is LOVING it. He may be upset tomorrow morning that he didn't get yet another new one because I was out buying more thread tonite! BTW does anyone have a recommendation for a boy's bowling type shirt, one with the ability to color block or stripe? Remember I'm new and can't piece together/manipulate patterns yet


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:


> I think I may have an answer, the owner of the shop actually called me today and asked how things were going! I'm not playing tonight with it (I went out and bought MORE thread) so I will try tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Great thanks, I'm going to check it out...I love owls!
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you from my multiple trips to Joann's this past week (let's see, I am now on 4 days in a row bwahahaha!) the Gutermann threads are on sale 40% off and then you also get the 20% off of that! I've been using mostly that in my new Brother 2800D and have lots of success with it. I got some Sulky but only used 1 color of it so far. Didn't seem much different. The Pacesetter that I got a set of basic colors of from the owner of the shop is ok but I like the other 2 brands better really. They just feel heavier than the Pacesetter brand. Whatever you do, write down the numbers you buy cuz like I've said, I have gone back 4 days in a row and I have bought probably at least 100 colors at this point and only 1 set of duplicates because I missed the one color on my list tonight while cross checking haha.
> 
> 
> So here are my 1st 3 projects with my new machine....my kid is LOVING it. He may be upset tomorrow morning that he didn't get yet another new one because I was out buying more thread tonite! BTW does anyone have a recommendation for a boy's bowling type shirt, one with the ability to color block or stripe? Remember I'm new and can't piece together/manipulate patterns yet



Looks great! I finished some Incredibles shirts today for all 4 of us, Mom Dad and the boys, they're in the wash but I will get a photo tomorrow, hopefully. 

The bowling shirt pattern I used FOR ALL THESE is from youcanmakethis.com, it's the carlac kids bowling shirt pattern. It was the first clothing I had sewn since middle school and I found the instructions amazingly simple to follow. I have since made 12 total shirts. Well, sort of. I have 1 set still in production but I got distracted by my shiny new embroidery machine.

I also used that pattern to make the boys safari vests for Animal Kingdom. Just left off the sleeves and collar.


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Great first applique!  It looks very good.  When I first started out, I ordered a bunch of thread from Threadart.com.  They had nice quality thread and it was cheaper than buying at Joanns, even on sale.  Can't wait to see your finished baby quilt.



I also have several sets of Thread Art thread that I got right after I bought my machine. It's like having a Crayola box on the wall!


----------



## goteamwood

Sandi S said:


> I also have several sets of Thread Art thread that I got right after I bought my machine. It's like having a Crayola box on the wall!



Do you buy polyester/blend/cotton? I just ordered when I ordered my machine, it was a "people who buy this also buy this..." thing from Amazon. It was, ironically, a set of 20 shipped from Threadart. It is polyester. I have always done the all-purpose poly/cotton blend thread except for quilting I use 100 percent cotton. I hope I got the right stuff.


----------



## babynala

WOW! you guys have been so busy creating some really amazing things.  Congrats to all the happy owners of new machines (or new to you machines).  

I stayed up late tonight to catch up on this thread.  I apologize if I missed quoting everyone as there was WAY TOO MUCH to quote.  I actually made something but didn't take pictures yet.  Nothing too exciting but I did sew my first crayon roll and I made one for my DD's markers/pens.

Diane - sorry you had such a rainy vacation.  I'm glad to hear your dad is doing better and I hope your DH's foot is better soon.  I can't believe you've had to go to the ER twice since your return.  

Andrea - happy belated birthday.  Glad to hear your little pup is doing better.

Cheryl - I LOVE your tote bag and your thread art is very impressive too.  


TinkerbelleMom said:


> ...but I'm all caught up on reading again!  I've been MIA for over a month now.  I think the last time I was here I was sewing for my WDW weekend.  I'm terrible, I never take pics, but we had fun with all the matching t-shirts.  I missed TS Debby at home, but she chased our cruise ship (not DCL) around the Bahamas.  We missed a port due to rough seas, but it ended up being a good trip overall.
> 
> Amanda update...for those who weren't here for the original story, she is the 18 yo DD of a co-worker who broke her neck in a trampoline accident...She spent a month in rehab and came home last week!  She still has some difficulty on the right side, but can walk using a walker!  Her right hand still frustrates her but all the medical people say her abilities are nothing short of a miracle.  Normally one wouldn't make this much progress so fast, she's at the point most people with similar injuries are after 6 months of extensive therapy.  She'll continue with OT & PT, but here at our local hospital.
> 
> Looking forward to being around a bit more!


Glad to hear you had a nice trip in spite of Debby.  Thanks for the update on Amanda, glad to hear that she has made such great progress.  



RMAMom said:


> I have started this post two or three times over the last week and always end up being distracted.
> As most of you know my oldest was due to have her first baby on July 29th.
> She started with a headache on Tuesday July 3rd,  I insisted she go in for a BP check when she still had the headache on Thursday the 5th. On the morning of July 6th they told her she had developed pre-eclampsia and they delivered her by emergency c-section. I was at the hospital with her and they wouldn't wait for Daryl to arrive so I was in the OR with her.
> He was 36 weeks and we were a little concerned about lung development and whether or not he would have difficulty. Thankfully, he was perfect needed no assistance of any kind.
> 
> Matthew Augustine Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Now that things have settled down a little I have some sewing to do, I was in the process of making a diaper bag and a changing pad. I'll post those when I finish. Now to go back and catch up on everything I missed.



How sweet.  Congrats on the arrival of Matthew.  How scary for Rachel.  I hope everyone is doing well.  

Sandi - I'm loving all the stuff you have made for your trip.  The Nemo and Phineas shirts are great.  Your DD's popsicle dress is adorable!!! She is a little "firework".

Chellewashere - you have been making such cute things for your trip.  

PrincessMickey - Just wanted to send a little virtual hug.  Such a horrible tragedy.  As for your son's hand don't feel bad, my husband did the same thing a few years ago.  Those rotary blades are just calling out to be touched. 



Adi12982 said:


> I haven't been on here in ages. Crazy to think for a few years I was on this thread daily. Now I mostly stick with the Facebook crew because I can get on easily from my phone. BUT I just downloaded the free Dis app, so I may be able to check in more often again. My 2 year old and 5 month old keep me busy so I haven't been sewing as much as I like! Just curious to see who from the old crew still posts around here!


Hi Adi.  I'm sure you are busy with two little ones (you need to update your siggy pics).

Smile5sunshine - love the pictures of all your stuff.  The Woody shirt is perfect!  and the Barbie outfit is so cute.  Great idea.

Pequele - love all the stuff you have been making with your new machine.  

I hope I can keep up with you guys!!


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> Where was the Nemo fabric ? What does it look like ? I've been searching but have found nothing. I always end up with more than what I went in there for.
> 
> I'm no help with your older DD. Don't have a girl that age and the teen DD that I do have is very girly and doesn't want me to make her anything.
> 
> Also, I have to ask, is there anything wrong with my DS8 wanting to learn to sew and having his own machine ? My siblings are telling me it's not right, that I was already pushing it with letting him have his hair long. It's only to his shoulders and cut in a boys style. he plays all kinds of sports and does lots of other "boy" things, so what's wrong with this ? definitely not a sissy type boy.




The nemo fabric was near the other disney fabric, but across the little aisle..at joannes...its a pale blue with nemo and squirt on it..really cute and I plan to do a dress and a pair of shorts out of it

As for your son learning to sew..I think thats AWESOME!  I feel the same way about that as I would if my daughter wanted to learn to fish or fix a car...I dont worry about gender stereotypes and just let my kids do what they want...which is why my oldest played with trains and my son likes to play daddy with the baby dolls.  My mother shakes her head when hes toting a baby around but whats wrong with practicing to be a daddy?  he has also been known to put on his sisters shoes and dress up stuff....but next thing is in the dirt with his monster trucks...with is twin sister beside him in her princess dress 
sorry for the rant..this is sort of one of my soapbox issues...I got into an argument with a woman at a craft fair who did kids room signs..my DD wanted a dinosaur one but they all had boys on them ..only princesses and ballerinas for the girls and she kept trying to sway my kid into pink ballerinas.  She got a red dinosaur  
I will stop ranting now 



smile5sunshine said:


> My oldest DD is the same way. She doesn't really dig dresses anymore, although she will occasionally wear some. Mine prefers to wear skirts now. How about decoupaging some shorts?  Reglan tees/tanks? How about one of Carla C's Tunic patterns?
> 
> Or What about something like this:
> http://www.themotherhuddle.com/tutorial-easy-sweet-summer-top/
> 
> 
> Sunshine



that is a cute top...I'll have to show her.  and I lost a bunch of quotes I made...but I will check out little blue boo..thanks whoever mentioned that...
I am making DD4 a cinderella dress and DD10 (Its her birthday today!) Wants me to make her a sleeping beauty one for MNNSHP  Kid never ceases to surprise me!

Lots of cute stuff posted...I go off to the lake for a day and its a posting spree...super cute!


----------



## Sandi S

goteamwood said:


> Do you buy polyester/blend/cotton? I just ordered when I ordered my machine, it was a "people who buy this also buy this..." thing from Amazon. It was, ironically, a set of 20 shipped from Threadart. It is polyester. I have always done the all-purpose poly/cotton blend thread except for quilting I use 100 percent cotton. I hope I got the right stuff.



You want poly for embroidery.


----------



## blessedmom4

* I wanted to remind you once again today is Lisa's surgery and ask you to PLEASE keep her in prayer. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!

AMY, I know things have been rough since you all   returned from the Disney trip and Alli returned from camp.  HUGE prayers for you to have some relief and time to be able to get back to your new machine!

Thanks for keeping me drooling with all of the latest creations!!! It helps to pass the time in the middle of the night. *


----------



## RMAMom

blessedmom4 said:


> * I wanted to remind you once again today is Lisa's surgery and ask you to PLEASE keep her in prayer. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> AMY, I know things have been rough since you all   returned from the Disney trip and Alli returned from camp.  HUGE prayers for you to have some relief and time to be able to get back to your new machine!
> 
> Thanks for keeping me drooling with all of the latest creations!!! It helps to pass the time in the middle of the night. *



Judy please know that we are all here praying for Lisa and all of you. I'm sorry she is so anxious about this, I am hoping that she is on the schedule early so she wont have time to sit and worry. (and neither will her Momma )
Please keep us posted when you have a minute.


----------



## VBAndrea

BabyRapunzel said:


> I have also just purchased a brother pe770, but it won't arrive until later this week. I know machines can be picky about thread, etc. What supplies will I need to get started out of the box? I have a Joann's coupon for 20%  off purchase, but if I go in without a plan, I will spend too much. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I would just order thread from Marathon or Threadart -- Sulky gets pricey and it breaks all the time in my PE770.  I saw Sandi recommended it, but it really does not like my machine and mine is the same as what you ordered.  I think the only thing I got at Joann's for my machine was scissors.  I order tear away from Marathon and buy Floriana cut away from the Sew-Vac shop.  My dd has sensitive skin so Floriani works best for her.

And FYI -- gutterman thread was the WORST thread I ever used!  I know D loves it, but it hates my machines.



pequele said:


> So here are my 1st 3 projects with my new machine....my kid is LOVING it. He may be upset tomorrow morning that he didn't get yet another new one because I was out buying more thread tonite! BTW does anyone have a recommendation for a boy's bowling type shirt, one with the ability to color block or stripe? Remember I'm new and can't piece together/manipulate patterns yet


Super cute!  Your ds looks a lot older than 3 -- he looks really similar to a 7 year old I know (who happens to be on the short for his age).

AMY: Sorry about Alli and the pneumonia   That girl never gets a break.

JUDY:  I posted on your thread this morning.


----------



## pequele

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Looks great! I finished some Incredibles shirts today for all 4 of us, Mom Dad and the boys, they're in the wash but I will get a photo tomorrow, hopefully.
> 
> The bowling shirt pattern I used FOR ALL THESE is from youcanmakethis.com, it's the carlac kids bowling shirt pattern. It was the first clothing I had sewn since middle school and I found the instructions amazingly simple to follow. I have since made 12 total shirts. Well, sort of. I have 1 set still in production but I got distracted by my shiny new embroidery machine.
> 
> I also used that pattern to make the boys safari vests for Animal Kingdom. Just left off the sleeves and collar.



Perfect! I will be checking it out tonight. Thank you!!!


----------



## pequele

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> And FYI -- gutterman thread was the WORST thread I ever used!  I know D loves it, but it hates my machines.
> 
> Super cute!  Your ds looks a lot older than 3 -- he looks really similar to a 7 year old I know (who happens to be on the short for his age).
> 
> .



Hahaha I think this is funny how we are all suggesting different thread for this poor DISer! I dunno if we helped her or not now  I'm new at this so I dunno how much my opinion counts hehe

Yup my DS is one huge 3yo! He towers over the 5 yos and gives grandfathers heart attacks in Staples when they ask if he's 6!  If you could only understand my lament when he pulls a 3yo tantrum in public when people think he's older than he is. I found a great "birthday" embroidery and appliqué set saying things like "I'm one, I'm two, etc". I plan on making the "I'm three!" shirt for him in 42 different colors! Bwhahaha


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:
			
		

> Hahaha I think this is funny how we are all suggesting different thread for this poor DISer! I dunno if we helped her or not now  I'm new at this so I dunno how much my opinion counts hehe
> 
> Yup my DS is one huge 3yo! He towers over the 5 yos and gives grandfathers heart attacks in Staples when they ask if he's 6!  If you could only understand my lament when he pulls a 3yo tantrum in public when people think he's older than he is. I found a great "birthday" embroidery and appliqué set saying things like "I'm one, I'm two, etc". I plan on making the "I'm three!" shirt for him in 42 different colors! Bwhahaha



My nephew just turned 5 and has sort of leveled out size-wise.  He was a huge baby and toddler and my brother had the same issue with people expecting 5-6 year old behavior from a 2 year old in size 5T. I have the opposite problem, one of my almost-3 year old boys is tiny, like 2-3 percentile. His twin brother is 3 inches and 5-6 lbs bigger. Everyone thinks he is a baby. Even though he's technically the "older" by 1 whole minute.


----------



## pequele

Yup he's 3'9" and 49.8#! Always has been off the chart and now hes at that age where the clothes arent very age appropriate anymore because he's not i to video games and shows where they fight etc yet. I hate it!!! He's getting size 6 pants for school next year (they wear uniforms even in preschool) and size 7 polos! The shirts in him in these pics are the youth small 6-8 from Joann's which are a tad long on him but other 6-8 fit him fine. Maybe in a few months I can start using things from my upper kitchen cabinets because he can help me get them down then


----------



## Sandi S

goteamwood said:


> My nephew just turned 5 and has sort of leveled out size-wise.  He was a huge baby and toddler and my brother had the same issue with people expecting 5-6 year old behavior from a 2 year old in size 5T. I have the opposite problem, one of my almost-3 year old boys is tiny, like 2-3 percentile. His twin brother is 3 inches and 5-6 lbs bigger. Everyone thinks he is a baby. Even though he's technically the "older" by 1 whole minute.



That sounds like my kids.



pequele said:


> Yup he's 3'9" and 49.8#! Always has been off the chart and now hes at that age where the clothes arent very age appropriate anymore because he's not i to video games and shows where they fight etc yet. I hate it!!! He's getting size 6 pants for school next year (they wear uniforms even in preschool) and size 7 polos! The shirts in him in these pics are the youth small 6-8 from Joann's which are a tad long on him but other 6-8 fit him fine. Maybe in a few months I can start using things from my upper kitchen cabinets because he can help me get them down then



OMG! He's almost the same size as my 7 y.o. DS! 

We measured the younger two last night and Gracie is 44.5 inches, over 45 in with shoes. Benjamin is 47.5 barefoot, but clears 48 with shoes. I told them that they both better be in the habit of standing up straight when being measured at rides.

I finished several tees (posted on my PTR), but I'm really excited about the princess dress I finished!










I hope to get some pictures on the model this morning.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

pequele said:


> The owner of the quilt shop I bought my new machine at is owned by a man who was VERY fluent in all things sewing, has kids (so the shop is pretty childproof ahaha) and well let's say I wouldn't want to meet the guy in a dark alley ahaha. It is a fantastic skill and I bet your DS knows more about sewing than I even do and I'm almost 40!



Where is this shop located?  LOL*  Sounds like a character!!!



smile5sunshine said:


> It's always so funny to me how different machines respond to different things like threads and needles. Because I've heard several other people say that they cannot use the Schmetz needles at all or they have problems! Silly machines!
> Sunshine



Really???  Isn't that funny, everyone and their machines are different!    Schmetz are the ones I usually use because they are readily available in my small town and inexpensive, however they do have quirks (with my machine anyhow) but maybe because that's what I started with, that's what I'm comfortable with.  I do really want to try those titanium needles I keep seeing...Superior I believe sells some...they are a good company that I like to give business to.  



smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for the Photobomb, but I have several things to share!
> 
> Sunshine



Don't be sorry - we love to see these - and everything looks GREAT!  You have been busy!



blessedmom4 said:


> I wanted to remind you once again today is Lisa's surgery and ask you to PLEASE keep her in prayer. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!



Lots of prayers today for Lisa!   I have only been following along for the past few months but have been following your updates...lots of prayers for you too!  



Sandi S said:


> I finished several tees (posted on my PTR), but I'm really excited about the princess dress I finished!



The dress is ADORABLE!  I love it!


----------



## Sandi S

I got the diva to interrupt her TV program long enough to model...not like she was getting a choice!

















She is such a stinker at times, but she loves the dress.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Sandi S said:


> I got the diva to interrupt her TV program long enough to model...not like she was getting a choice!
> 
> 
> She is such a stinker at times, but she loves the dress.



How adorable!!  The dress is great...and the model did a good job lol*    My little one is the same way...hahaha   Love those hair bows...look at all your cute kitties!  How many do you have?  I'm a kitty lover too...I have 3...eek


----------



## babynala

pequele said:


> Yup he's 3'9" and 49.8#! Always has been off the chart and now hes at that age where the clothes arent very age appropriate anymore because he's not i to video games and shows where they fight etc yet. I hate it!!! He's getting size 6 pants for school next year (they wear uniforms even in preschool) and size 7 polos! The shirts in him in these pics are the youth small 6-8 from Joann's which are a tad long on him but other 6-8 fit him fine. Maybe in a few months I can start using things from my upper kitchen cabinets because he can help me get them down then


YIKES! That is very tall.  At least now he has some cute Mickey shirts to wear.  By the way, I never look at parents or kids funny when they are having a tantrum since I've been there before and probably will be again.  





Sandi S said:


> I got the diva to interrupt her TV program long enough to model...not like she was getting a choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a stinker at times, but she loves the dress.


 Sandi, that dress is beautiful.  I love the appliques and the fabrics are so perfect.  I can see why she loves it.


----------



## Sandi S

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> How adorable!!  The dress is great...and the model did a good job lol*    My little one is the same way...hahaha   Love those hair bows...look at all your cute kitties!  How many do you have?  I'm a kitty lover too...I have 3...eek



I have 3 as well - Molly is the tabby, Skippy is a white, blue eyed deaf kitty - extremely mellow b/c he can't hear the kids!, and Winston is our giant black cat.














and a bonus two I get to play with at my mom's house 2 blocks away:




Abby is the gray and white and Joey is the fluffball.

I'm stitching more shirts today while I try to finish some contract deadlines for a little extra cash.


----------



## Tami0220

Originally Posted by pumpkinpatchquilter  
Just a sewing VENT - have you ever had someone basically tell you something you made or wanted to make was UGLY? I suggested a skirt I wanted to make to a friend on FB for her daughter because she is going to Disney in a year or so. I posted the pic on her wall and told her "oh, we could make this!" and was all excited and thought it was cute. While she at least politely said that her daughter wouldn't wear it (I get it, not everybody likes the same things, I'm not hurt by that) a bunch of her FB friends hopped on and made some snotty comments. I have NEVER experienced that before!!! It really hurt my feelings...now I'm almost second guessing everything I make...are people saying those things about what I sew??? Sheesh!!!   


I made a beautiful satin and lace christening dress for my granddaughter with fabric left over from my daughter's wedding. She gave it to the Goodwill without even using it     I was devastated


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Wow. Some people are not sentimental I guess. I would have loved it and never parted with it. Someone made my daughter a crocheted dress for baptism, and I loved it, used it, and will keep it forever! Of course I am a pack rat.


----------



## PrincessMom4

smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for the Photobomb, but I have several things to share!
> 
> 
> First up DS's Woody Inspired outfit. I had already posted the completed shorts. Those were made out of Chambray from the Fishsticks FREE Mud Puddle Splashers Pattern.  For the top, I traced around a shirt to get the pattern I needed to upcycle a larger yellow tee. Then I used that same pattern to make the full vest and sewed that onto the yellow tee.  Rounding things out on the shirt is the felt Sheriff badge that looks like a drunkard sewed on....what can I say? It was late, I was tired and DONE! The bandana is just a simple triangle that I used a narrow rolled hem to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up: Toy Story 3 Barbie Inspired outfit. When my DD said she wanted her toy story outfit to be Barbie I had a lot of trouble coming up with a comfortable interpretation of her workout outfit. I never was able to find the color of teal that I wanted to use for the main portions of the outfit. I ended up using a tank and knit short set as the base. The shorts had some design on them that I had to use the felt star to cover over, but that looked funny by itself so I embroidered "Barbie + Ken 4 Ever!" and a few hearts on it. In hindsight, I wish I had used a darker thread for the words because they don't pop. Used some pink fabric to make a belt that fastens with hook & eyes.  I added the Barbie silhouette to the shirt because DD was concerned that "people might not know who I am".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8) Tinkerbell Set. Embellished shirt with embroidery "Believe" and added a rolled rosette made from bias tape and a button flower. The skirt is the "Cinched Peek-A-Boo Skirt" found here: http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2011/06/guest-posting-for-riley-blake.html   The only change I made was to use bias tape for the binding and ties instead of hem and ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(6) Animal Kingdom Dress. I didn't Disney-fy this one because from looking at the clothes on the racks, it appears that animal print fabrics are going to be "in" this season, so I decided she would probably wear this again outside of Disney. This was made from McCall's M6270 view D.  I also made the bloomers to go under the dress so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8)'s Animal Kingdom outfit. DD picked this rainbow giraffe print and we found a teal polka dot batik to go with it. I ran out of thread so it's not actually totally finished (but really just topstitching to do).  Used the "sunny Day Frock" by Carolina Fair Designs on youcanmakethis. the only change was that I added the ruffle on the neckline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And totally unrelated to disney, three knit pairs of pajama shorts for DS. Used the FREE Create Kid's Couture "Aiden" shorts pattern that can be found on fabric.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



I love those shorts and LOVE how you re-purposed a yellow tee.


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> I also have several sets of Thread Art thread that I got right after I bought my machine. It's like having a Crayola box on the wall!


I like how you describe it.  I have 2 thread racks that hand on my wall and I love all my colors!  




blessedmom4 said:


> * I wanted to remind you once again today is Lisa's surgery and ask you to PLEASE keep her in prayer. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> 
> *


*
I hope that things go smoothly today and that her recuperation is easy and pain free.



pequele said:



			Yup my DS is one huge 3yo! He towers over the 5 yos and gives grandfathers heart attacks in Staples when they ask if he's 6!  If you could only understand my lament when he pulls a 3yo tantrum in public when people think he's older than he is. I found a great "birthday" embroidery and appliqué set saying things like "I'm one, I'm two, etc". I plan on making the "I'm three!" shirt for him in 42 different colors! Bwhahaha
		
Click to expand...

Your 3 year old is very big!  I had the opposite problem with my older dd.  She is tiny.  When she was in second grade she still wore size 4T clothes.  It started getting hard to find her clothes that were age appropriate because they were all too young for her.  We are so relieved that she has finally grown big enough to fit into the juniors dept.  Now we just have other issues with some the styles we find there.  Your little guy is lucky that you have your new machine because you can make him all kinds of age appropriate stuff now.  I can't believe you are going to make a shirt with 42 color changes.  I hate changing the thread that much!!!



Sandi S said:



			That sounds like my kids.














I hope to get some pictures on the model this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing!  I love it!



Tami0220 said:



			I made a beautiful satin and lace christening dress for my granddaughter with fabric left over from my daughter's wedding. She gave it to the Goodwill without even using it     I was devastated
		
Click to expand...

That's so sad!  She should have used it and cherished it.  Or at the very least saved it for her own grandchildren.  I guess some people aren't very sentimental.  I tend not to be about most things but I have saved my wedding dress in case my girls want to wear it one day.  And I made each of my girls their tallit for their bat mitzvahs.*


----------



## tigger24601

Tami0220 said:
			
		

> I made a beautiful satin and lace christening dress for my granddaughter with fabric left over from my daughter's wedding. She gave it to the Goodwill without even using it     I was devastated



O.m.goodness! I recently cleaned out my kids closet this week and realized that I have 4 large plastic tubs of clothes and shoes that are too small for my kids. 95% of them are things that my mother has made. There's probably another 2% that are things others have made for them and the rest is store bought things that I've fallen on love with. I could never imagine getting rid of things that someone had made for my children! Yes we will use them when we have more kids and then store them away again as those babies get too big for them but never just get rid of them. Even if they're not exactly our style it's still something someone took time and thought to create, something that ties our family to them. Not something just to be passed on to some stranger.

I would have been devastated too


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Tami0220 said:


> I made a beautiful satin and lace christening dress for my granddaughter with fabric left over from my daughter's wedding. She gave it to the Goodwill without even using it     I was devastated



Oh wow!  I'm so sorry, that would have broken my heart!!!  Especially since the fabric was so sentimental, from the wedding even too - that was so special and thoughtful!!  I truly hope my children appreciate the things I sew for them...I have had similar things happen with family members and friends...this is why I am pretty choosey these days about who I will spend a lot of time making things for.  When it's so easy to hop on over to Walmart to buy something that cost $5 it's hard for people to fathom the time, money, and energy that goes into what we sew.  But it's about SO MUCH more than an outfit...I love to make these things for my children and I love seeing them get excited and participate in the process.  I want them to have those memories of Mom making them a costume they really wanted or a dress that they loved.




BabyRapunzel said:


> Wow. Some people are not sentimental I guess. I would have loved it and never parted with it. Someone made my daughter a crocheted dress for baptism, and I loved it, used it, and will keep it forever! Of course I am a pack rat.



This is me too - I save everything that has been hand made for my children.  I know they won't keep everything when I croak some day...but they do love to go through those old keepsakes now and I'm sure will love to show those things to their own children.  Family heirlooms is what they are, and they are to be treasured!



tigger24601 said:


> O.m.goodness! I recently cleaned out my kids closet this week and realized that I have 4 large plastic tubs of clothes and shoes that are too small for my kids. 95% of them are things that my mother has made. There's probably another 2% that are things others have made for them and the rest is store bought things that I've fallen on love with. I could never imagine getting rid of things that someone had made for my children! Yes we will use them when we have more kids and then store them away again as those babies get too big for them but never just get rid of them. Even if they're not exactly our style it's still something someone took time and thought to create, something that ties our family to them. Not something just to be passed on to some stranger.
> 
> I would have been devastated too



Same here.  Oh I'm just awful with the tubs of things too - it's so easy to put things in a bin and forget about them!!  I'm trying to be less of a "hoarder".  Lol*  Yes I feel the same way, even if it's not my taste I appreciate the time and thought that goes into something hand made.  I wish others did too!


----------



## chellewashere

So sorry for another fly by post...promise to actually do more later 

but a serious enabler alert 

Now through the end of this month (7/31/12) save 20% at YouCanMakeThis.com when you enter the coupon code "Facebook10K". If your order is greater than $25.00 you will also receive Kimberbell Kids new pattern: The "Perfectly Imperfect" Quilt for FREE!

So any patterns you might have saved to get this would be your chance to order them


----------



## goteamwood

chellewashere said:
			
		

> So sorry for another fly by post...promise to actually do more later
> 
> but a serious enabler alert
> 
> Now through the end of this month (7/31/12) save 20% at YouCanMakeThis.com when you enter the coupon code "Facebook10K". If your order is greater than $25.00 you will also receive Kimberbell Kids new pattern: The "Perfectly Imperfect" Quilt for FREE!
> 
> So any patterns you might have saved to get this would be your chance to order them



Darn! I just bought 3 patterns YESTERDAY. Which I had been wavering on for weeks. Figures.


----------



## Gorechick

Does anyone make a merman tail for boys? My DS has wanted a tail for a long time. He wears DD's Ariel and Barbie Mermaid dresses regularly. He is very upset that DD will get to wear a mermaid tail skirt to meet Ariel.


----------



## TinkNH

chellewashere said:


> So sorry for another fly by post...promise to actually do more later
> 
> but a serious enabler alert
> 
> Now through the end of this month (7/31/12) save 20% at YouCanMakeThis.com when you enter the coupon code "Facebook10K". If your order is greater than $25.00 you will also receive Kimberbell Kids new pattern: The "Perfectly Imperfect" Quilt for FREE!
> 
> So any patterns you might have saved to get this would be your chance to order them




uh oh 

and we arrive at wdw the same day as you


----------



## ZeroMyHero

Gorechick said:


> Does anyone make a merman tail for boys? My DS has wanted a tail for a long time. He wears DD's Ariel and Barbie Mermaid dresses regularly. He is very upset that DD will get to wear a mermaid tail skirt to meet Ariel.



I am a serious lurker on this board but your question has inspired me to post for the very first time here, because I think it's awesome that you would want to make a merman (merboy?) tail for your son.   I seem to remember an old Disney Store Ariel dress that was a skirt in the front and a mermaid tail train in the back. You could make a long, flat tail and attach it to the back of a pair of shorts or pants like that.  If you wanted to do a full costume, you could make a flesh colored shirt with muscles to go with the tail and he could carry a little trident like King Neptune.  He would be adorable!


----------



## Jen7079

Hi, I have been reading this thread over the last few days and refresh often to see if anything new has been posted  

I have 2 grown (19 and 22) boys I am just starting back to sewing (not for them) and I really want an embroidery machine. I have my finger on the Amazon button for the Brother PE770 and all of the sudden I am getting a little nervous. My husband is telling me to get it, but to make sure I use it. I have all kinds of grand ideas, but but but....I just don't know...

Will I find uses for it? Is it as easy as it seems? I would love to be able to give handmade gifts and to applique on quilts. If you aren't going to Disney, do you still get a lot of use out of the machine?

Jennifer


----------



## Sew into Disney

ZeroMyHero said:


> I am a serious lurker on this board but your question has inspired me to post for the very first time here, because I think it's awesome that you would want to make a merman (merboy?) tail for your son.   I seem to remember an old Disney Store Ariel dress that was a skirt in the front and a mermaid tail train in the back. You could make a long, flat tail and attach it to the back of a pair of shorts or pants like that.  If you wanted to do a full costume, you could make a flesh colored shirt with muscles to go with the tail and he could carry a little trident like King Neptune.  He would be adorable!



I am also a serious lurker on the boards that had to come out to say that this is a great idea. Adding it to the back of shorts would be great. You can do hidden button so that it can be easily detached. I love the shirt idea also. 

I am going back into hiding now ...


----------



## Gorechick

Thanks for the great idea however, I don't sew!  I have a brand new Brother Project Runway sewing machine that I have yet to figure out how to use. I was hoping someone here on the thread might be able to whip something up.


----------



## pequele

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Where is this shop located?  LOL*  Sounds like a character!!!



It is in Claremont NH. I just got a shop newsletter from him today. Apparently he won't be in this weekend because he will be at a pagent for one of his daughters...his direct quote, "I just got another strike against his man card!" I couldn't stop laughing.



Sandi S said:


> I got the diva to interrupt her TV program long enough to model...not like she was getting a choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a stinker at times, but she loves the dress.



That turned out so cute! And kitty is cute too 



Tami0220 said:


> I made a beautiful satin and lace christening dress for my granddaughter with fabric left over from my daughter's wedding. She gave it to the Goodwill without even using it     I was devastated



awful! ugh! I'd love to be able to reuse my son's baptismal outfit, but I probably won't have another so I custom framed it instead hehe.



dianemom2 said:


> Your 3 year old is very big!  I had the opposite problem with my older dd.  She is tiny.  When she was in second grade she still wore size 4T clothes.  It started getting hard to find her clothes that were age appropriate because they were all too young for her.  We are so relieved that she has finally grown big enough to fit into the juniors dept.  Now we just have other issues with some the styles we find there.  Your little guy is lucky that you have your new machine because you can make him all kinds of age appropriate stuff now.  I can't believe you are going to make a shirt with 42 color changes.  I hate changing the thread that much!!!
> .



Oh no, not 42 color changes for the "I AM THREE" shirt...I'm going to make 42 of them so he never runs out bwahahaha 



chellewashere said:


> So sorry for another fly by post...promise to actually do more later
> 
> but a serious enabler alert
> 
> Now through the end of this month (7/31/12) save 20% at YouCanMakeThis.com when you enter the coupon code "Facebook10K". If your order is greater than $25.00 you will also receive Kimberbell Kids new pattern: The "Perfectly Imperfect" Quilt for FREE!
> 
> So any patterns you might have saved to get this would be your chance to order them



SWEET now I can get my bowling shirt pattern!



Jen7079 said:


> Hi, I have been reading this thread over the last few days and refresh often to see if anything new has been posted
> 
> I have 2 grown (19 and 22) boys I am just starting back to sewing (not for them) and I really want an embroidery machine. I have my finger on the Amazon button for the Brother PE770 and all of the sudden I am getting a little nervous. My husband is telling me to get it, but to make sure I use it. I have all kinds of grand ideas, but but but....I just don't know...
> 
> Will I find uses for it? Is it as easy as it seems? I would love to be able to give handmade gifts and to applique on quilts. If you aren't going to Disney, do you still get a lot of use out of the machine?
> 
> Jennifer



DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!! I just got mine on Saturday, I am NOT a sewer but I've been watching this board and got the urge! I have seen so much I now want to do, but so far I have only made my son 4 new Disney t-shirts (embroidered) since Saturday! I am getting ready to attempt some applique next!


And that is where my post leads to...my latest project. Technically this is project #4 but tshirt #5 because the first one of this try I accidentally sewed the hem to the back of the pattern! OOOPS!


----------



## Jen7079

DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!! I just got mine on Saturday, I am NOT a sewer but I've been watching this board and got the urge! I have seen so much I now want to do, but so far I have only made my son 4 new Disney t-shirts (embroidered) since Saturday! I am getting ready to attempt some applique next!

*************************8

I am loving all of Oliver's new shirts! Is it easy to use? I always over think every big purchase I make. 

Jennifer


----------



## Sandi S

Gorechick said:


> Thanks for the great idea however, I don't sew!  I have a brand new Brother Project Runway sewing machine that I have yet to figure out how to use. I was hoping someone here on the thread might be able to whip something up.



I also have a brand new Brother Project Runway sewing/embroidery machine - I won it at a sewing expo last month. It is currently living at my mom's house since it is a back-up machine for me (I have a serger, a computerized sewing machine, and a sep. embroidery machine).

There was a CD with demo videos that came with my machine. You could also try youtube for video tutorials.


----------



## TinkNH

Gorechick said:


> Thanks for the great idea however, I don't sew!  I have a brand new Brother Project Runway sewing machine that I have yet to figure out how to use. I was hoping someone here on the thread might be able to whip something up.



you could cut the tail out of green felt..it wont fray, and use fabric paint to put scales on it.  And buy shorts to match?  just an idea.


----------



## mickimousemama

Gorechick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great idea however, I don't sew!  I have a brand new Brother Project Runway sewing machine that I have yet to figure out how to use. I was hoping someone here on the thread might be able to whip something up.



Family fun had a mermaid party in their magazine where the mom maid mermaid tails from towels, no sewing required maybe that would be enough for him to feel like a mer-person 
http://familyfunmagazine.tumblr.com...t-idea-from-familyfun-reader-kim-fuglestad-of


----------



## LitlbitWraps

TinkerbelleMom said:


> This is tricky, the settings will vary from machine to machine, and the fabric being ruffled. Doubled fabric will ruffle differently than a single layer of the same thing.   CarlaC has a free tutorial called "The Ruffler Unruffled" or something similar to that.  It's on YouCanMakeThis.com in their free section.  I already knew ruffler basics when I fond it, but it still helped me figure out how to use it better.



Thanks Nancy - I actually have that printed out somewhere guess its time to pull it out!! Thanks!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I keep having trouble quoting on the DIS app, not sure how to do it, so sorry.

Anyway in response to the YCMT	coupon code, if you had to pick 3 patterns for a toddler girl who loves pretty things and princesses what pasterns would you pick?


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> Great deal on the fabric!  Now you'll have to have DH model his nightshirt for us.  LOL!  Love the Vida!



Yeah I already told him he has to do that and lets just say hes less than amused w/ me  Picked up some black duck tape the other day to make his tophat 



pyrxtc said:


> very cute. I have that fabric in my stash. Don't know what I'm using it for quite yet though. I'm sure jack will love it !



Thanks she is actually excited by it...she wanted it pink to match the bandanna she will get from pirate league but she is dealing w/ the brown.



smile5sunshine said:


> HA HA HA HA!!! That's much easier said than done!  I have four kids from 1-8 so locking myself in a room isn't really an option! Not to mention that I sew on the family dining room table! I only really have nighttime after the kiddos are in bed for my sewing escapades, so that complicates matters quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Score on the fabric!  The Captain Jack dress looks so cute!
> 
> Sunshine



Oh wow yeah guess a room isnt gonna work for ya  But I have faith and  that you will be getting it all done...HAVE A FANTASTIC TRIP



VBAndrea said:


> This is gorgeous and I loved your Insa's as well.



Thanks so much!!



Sandi S said:


> The Vida is super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought neon/flurescent color thread at Joann's - look at the Coats & Clark embroidery spools.


Thank you. And I went to Joanns and stocked up on fluorescent, neon and glow in the dark so thank you sooo much.



miprender said:


> Love it  And love the JackSparrow dress. We love doing the pirate's league. It is so much fun.



thank you. Yeah her and daddy are looking forward to it. Still wish we could do BBB together. I was so looking forward to that this year...BUMMER 



pequele said:


> Another flyby here as well...Joann's has an app for the iPhone at least (like the dis board one) that allows you to clip coupons on the app, save em in your "wallet" and then use em over n over again til they expire! I've been to joanns 3 times already with the 20% off coupon bwahahaha



Ahh see why I love the boards.



pequele said:


> I love the pirate outfit! I definitely have to make Ollie some pirate stuff. Do you buy your designs or make them yourself? I haven't bought a program yet but have been searching downloads!! I've also started saving some appliqué projects but haven't given them a whirl yet, still learning the machine some.
> 
> And what is this Captn Jack Tutorial you speak of



Oh I buy them  I have zero talent. The designers out there that have been listed are great. Course right now Im thinking I might be sending some of thier kids to college w/ my recent purchases  Make sure you sign up for the newsletters from certian ones too that way you get some discounts on the stuff you buy.

Its the pirate tutorial where Capt'n Jack and Mac pull you on stage and teach you how to fight like a pirate. She got to do it last year and was just in all her glory over it...Course I think it might have helped that her nuttso momma kept jumping up and down getting Macs attention the whole time before Capt'n Jack came out to make sure she got picked. I am not above making a fool outta myself for this 

I am loving how your appliques are coming out. They are looking so nice. And great job doing it all on Tshirts...I have only done 2 shirts cause I was afraid for the longest time I wouldnt be able to do it


----------



## Jen7079

Ok, I ordered the Brother PE770 form Amazon last night. I am ordering the thread for it today. I have seen threadart recommended and I am looking on their site. I am considering getting their 160 Cone Set of Polyester Thread - 1000m. Is this a good set? WIll I use these colors or should I just stay with the basics? (and what exactly are the basics lol)

Also, all of the reds look pink to me which is the best for "Disney red"?

Do I need tear away and cut away?

TIA,

Jennifer


----------



## pequele

chellewashere said:
			
		

> Its the pirate tutorial where Capt'n Jack and Mac pull you on stage and teach you how to fight like a pirate. She got to do it last year and was just in all her glory over it...Course I think it might have helped that her nuttso momma kept jumping up and down getting Macs attention the whole time before Capt'n Jack came out to make sure she got picked. I am not above making a fool outta myself for this
> 
> I am loving how your appliques are coming out. They are looking so nice. And great job doing it all on Tshirts...I have only done 2 shirts cause I was afraid for the longest time I wouldnt be able to do it



Oooo where is the tutorial at. We will have to do that!! 

I have only done embroidery so far. I FINALLY figured out what I was doing wrong with the auto needle threader last night so now I'm ready to try my hand at appliqué I just need to go get some bond for the fabric to try it out. What does everyone here use for their appliqué heat bond?


----------



## pequele

Jen7079 said:
			
		

> I am loving all of Oliver's new shirts! Is it easy to use? I always over think every big purchase I make.
> 
> Jennifer



thanks. YES super easy (especially now that I know how to get the automatic threader to work!!! First 3 shirts I could t do it. I talked to the owner of the shop and he gave me a hint as to what I was probably missing and yup that was it! I did 2 shirts last night in the time it took me to do one previously (I had to do 2 because I sewed the hem to the back of the pattern!!!). And I have ZERO sewing. Mom is the sewer. I give her all my sewing projects now I'm braving it and going to start trying some stuff!


----------



## chellewashere

goteamwood said:


> Untitled by Go Team Wood, on Flickr
> My Embroidery Machine came yesterday and I just finished my first attempt at appliqué. I learned that I need more than 3 colors of thread and I didn't trim close enough, but I have high hopes of being able to make more awesome things! Hooray. (This owl is scraps, I intend to add it to a baby quilt I have in progress.)
> 
> And now to the fabric store to buy thread and more fabric. Thanks for the 20 percent Joann coupons!



That came out fantastic...watch out it becomes addictive then you are running out for different thread colors and fabric to make one of everything!! 



smile5sunshine said:


> Sorry for the Photobomb, but I have several things to share!
> 
> 
> First up DS's Woody Inspired outfit. I had already posted the completed shorts. Those were made out of Chambray from the Fishsticks FREE Mud Puddle Splashers Pattern.  For the top, I traced around a shirt to get the pattern I needed to upcycle a larger yellow tee. Then I used that same pattern to make the full vest and sewed that onto the yellow tee.  Rounding things out on the shirt is the felt Sheriff badge that looks like a drunkard sewed on....what can I say? It was late, I was tired and DONE! The bandana is just a simple triangle that I used a narrow rolled hem to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up: Toy Story 3 Barbie Inspired outfit. When my DD said she wanted her toy story outfit to be Barbie I had a lot of trouble coming up with a comfortable interpretation of her workout outfit. I never was able to find the color of teal that I wanted to use for the main portions of the outfit. I ended up using a tank and knit short set as the base. The shorts had some design on them that I had to use the felt star to cover over, but that looked funny by itself so I embroidered "Barbie + Ken 4 Ever!" and a few hearts on it. In hindsight, I wish I had used a darker thread for the words because they don't pop. Used some pink fabric to make a belt that fastens with hook & eyes.  I added the Barbie silhouette to the shirt because DD was concerned that "people might not know who I am".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8) Tinkerbell Set. Embellished shirt with embroidery "Believe" and added a rolled rosette made from bias tape and a button flower. The skirt is the "Cinched Peek-A-Boo Skirt" found here: http://www.craftinessisnotoptional.com/2011/06/guest-posting-for-riley-blake.html   The only change I made was to use bias tape for the binding and ties instead of hem and ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(6) Animal Kingdom Dress. I didn't Disney-fy this one because from looking at the clothes on the racks, it appears that animal print fabrics are going to be "in" this season, so I decided she would probably wear this again outside of Disney. This was made from McCall's M6270 view D.  I also made the bloomers to go under the dress so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD(8)'s Animal Kingdom outfit. DD picked this rainbow giraffe print and we found a teal polka dot batik to go with it. I ran out of thread so it's not actually totally finished (but really just topstitching to do).  Used the "sunny Day Frock" by Carolina Fair Designs on youcanmakethis. the only change was that I added the ruffle on the neckline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And totally unrelated to disney, three knit pairs of pajama shorts for DS. Used the FREE Create Kid's Couture "Aiden" shorts pattern that can be found on fabric.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Love the dress with the bloomers!! My daughter loved the flowers and now wants me to add them to all her shirts


----------



## chellewashere

blessedmom4 said:


> * I wanted to remind you once again today is Lisa's surgery and ask you to PLEASE keep her in prayer. We have been inpatient since Monday. She is having surgery today and we could certainly use all of the prayers we can get. Thank you!
> *


*

Hope the surgery went well.

babynala thank you so much *


----------



## chellewashere

Sandi S said:


> I finished several tees (posted on my PTR), but I'm really excited about the princess dress I finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get some pictures on the model this morning.




I am in love with this!! Is it the Grace pattern dress? I love the colors, the applique, all of it!! And you daughter models its beautifully 



goteamwood said:


> Darn! I just bought 3 patterns YESTERDAY. Which I had been wavering on for weeks. Figures.



This is what happens to me each time they have a sale...I figure ok why wait let me just buy it now then w/in a week is when they have the sale. Sad thing is most of what I bought I hadnt sewn anyway so I couldve waited a little longer...URGH!!




TinkNH said:


> uh oh
> 
> and we arrive at wdw the same day as you



Awesome!!! 49 days to go!! WAHOOOO!!!!! I have been loving the treat of cancelling the trip as a means to get chores done...what in the world am I going to do after



Jen7079 said:


> DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!! I just got mine on Saturday, I am NOT a sewer but I've been watching this board and got the urge! I have seen so much I now want to do, but so far I have only made my son 4 new Disney t-shirts (embroidered) since Saturday! I am getting ready to attempt some applique next!
> 
> *************************8
> 
> I am loving all of Oliver's new shirts! Is it easy to use? I always over think every big purchase I make.
> 
> Jennifer



Appliques are sooooo much fun. Enjoy playing with the new machine.


----------



## TinkNH

BabyRapunzel said:


> I keep having trouble quoting on the DIS app, not sure how to do it, so sorry.
> 
> Anyway in response to the YCMT    coupon code, if you had to pick 3 patterns for a toddler girl who loves pretty things and princesses what pasterns would you pick?



portrait peasant dress
simply sweet dress
a twirly skirt or dress

i have made snow white with the portrait peasant and now working on cinderella, the simply sweet is also easy to princessify and has lots of options 
my DD loves twirly skirts so I have been using them as the skirt part with the top of both of the above dresses...


----------



## chellewashere

BabyRapunzel said:


> I keep having trouble quoting on the DIS app, not sure how to do it, so sorry.
> 
> Anyway in response to the YCMT	coupon code, if you had to pick 3 patterns for a toddler girl who loves pretty things and princesses what pasterns would you pick?



Simply sweet (you can do so many different dresses from one pattern) plus Carla walks you through all the steps and if you are a beginner sewer it is so easy to understand and helps you grasp some extra knowledge. Plus they can be princified  with help from her blog she shows you how to turn them into cute princess dresses. 
Grace dress (its beautiful)
and since fall/winter are coming something with a peasant top 

I also recommend (not that I have been sewing long) but the book sewing clothes kids love..it has some great patterns in there and you can always find a sew-along somewhere on the internet to help you with it. They have the Insa and the Feliz in that book


----------



## chellewashere

pequele said:


> Oooo where is the tutorial at. We will have to do that!!
> 
> I have only done embroidery so far. I FINALLY figured out what I was doing wrong with the auto needle threader last night so now I'm ready to try my hand at appliqué I just need to go get some bond for the fabric to try it out. What does everyone here use for their appliqué heat bond?



Right across from the Pirates of the Carribean ride . If you pick up a map it will have a schedule in it. We got there about 1/2 hour before showtime so we could be up front. It was fantastic.


----------



## chellewashere

TinkNH said:


> portrait peasant dress
> simply sweet dress
> a twirly skirt or dress
> 
> i have made snow white with the portrait peasant and now working on cinderella, the simply sweet is also easy to princessify and has lots of options
> my DD loves twirly skirts so I have been using them as the skirt part with the top of both of the above dresses...



HAHA we basically said the same exact thing.


----------



## pequele

> Do I need tear away and cut away?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Jennifer



Can't tell you about that thread sorry. But I use a real RED in the brand I use. 

I like the tear away for what I've done so far. If you want to try appliqué I think you need some clear for the top too (see linniepinnie's site for a GREAT step by step on that!).


----------



## pequele

chellewashere said:
			
		

> Right across from the Pirates of the Carribean ride . If you pick up a map it will have a schedule in it. We got there about 1/2 hour before showtime so we could be up front. It was fantastic.



Sweet thanks!


----------



## soccermomof3

I know this is a thread of sewn items, but I am so excited about this little Mickey Mouse hat that I crocheted!!! Felt the need to share with fellow Disney lovers!!


----------



## Sandi S

Jen7079 said:


> Ok, I ordered the Brother PE770 form Amazon last night. I am ordering the thread for it today. I have seen threadart recommended and I am looking on their site. I am considering getting their 160 Cone Set of Polyester Thread - 1000m. Is this a good set? WIll I use these colors or should I just stay with the basics? (and what exactly are the basics lol)
> 
> Also, all of the reds look pink to me which is the best for "Disney red"?
> 
> Do I need tear away and cut away?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Jennifer



I love the Thread Art sets - I have used all of my colors at some point. You'll see the best red when you get it. I have a big spool of Sulky red, though, that I use a lot.

I like OESD stabilizers - Ultra Clean and Tear (most projects) and Fusible Polymesh (for doing knits).



chellewashere said:


> I am in love with this!! Is it the Grace pattern dress? I love the colors, the applique, all of it!! And you daughter models its beautifully





chellewashere said:


> Simply sweet (you can do so many different dresses from one pattern) plus Carla walks you through all the steps and if you are a beginner sewer it is so easy to understand and helps you grasp some extra knowledge. Plus they can be princified  with help from her blog she shows you how to turn them into cute princess dresses.
> Grace dress (its beautiful)
> 
> I also recommend (not that I have been sewing long) but the book sewing clothes kids love..it has some great patterns in there and you can always find a sew-along somewhere on the internet to help you with it. They have the Insa and the Feliz in that book



Yep - that's the Grace dress!

I second the recommendation for Sewing Clothes Kids Love.

I'm busy knocking out more t-shirts...pics to come later today. (And I checked in to AoA this morning via online check-in!!!)


----------



## teacher1717

I am a teacher and I use a messenger bag to carry all my stuff back and forth to school.  The one I've been using (at least 10 years old) is in VERY SAD shape!  I haven't been able to find one I like, so I've been hanging on to it.

Now, that I am coming along in my sewing skills I'd like to make one.  Does anyone have a tried and true pattern that they liked and was fairly simple?  Looking at my old one, I could try to make my own, but I'd rather not.

I have found a few online, but I'd rather use a a tried and true pattern.

Thanks!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

http://disneyoutfits.polyvore.com/

I know we will all like this. Dress Disney without it screaming, we could wear it anywhere and no one would know but us and other Disneyphiles .....

Snow White set is my favorite !!!


----------



## babynala

Tami0220 said:


> I made a beautiful satin and lace christening dress for my granddaughter with fabric left over from my daughter's wedding. She gave it to the Goodwill without even using it   I was devastated


That is just not nice.  She could have at least ask you if you wanted it back.  When my DD was little my mom gave me a dress that her Aunt had crocheted when my sister was little.  I loved putting it on my DD and my mom's Aunt really enjoyed the pictures of her wearing it.  Such a bummer that some people don't appreciate all of your hard work and thoughtfulness.



Gorechick said:


> Thanks for the great idea however, I don't sew!  I have a brand new Brother Project Runway sewing machine that I have yet to figure out how to use. I was hoping someone here on the thread might be able to whip something up.


The admins don't allow users to buy/sell via the boards so you might not get many responses to your request.  Feel free to hang out here and start sewing with your new machine. 



Jen7079 said:


> Hi, I have been reading this thread over the last few days and refresh often to see if anything new has been posted
> 
> I have 2 grown (19 and 22) boys I am just starting back to sewing (not for them) and I really want an embroidery machine. I have my finger on the Amazon button for the Brother PE770 and all of the sudden I am getting a little nervous. My husband is telling me to get it, but to make sure I use it. I have all kinds of grand ideas, but but but....I just don't know...
> 
> Will I find uses for it? Is it as easy as it seems? I would love to be able to give handmade gifts and to applique on quilts. If you aren't going to Disney, do you still get a lot of use out of the machine?
> 
> Jennifer


Hi! I love to use my embroidery machine to make In the Hoop projects (ITH) like luggage tags and little purses and such.  I also love to applique and I think you will find it easy to use the machine to create appliques for quilts.  



pequele said:


> And that is where my post leads to...my latest project. Technically this is project #4 but tshirt #5 because the first one of this try I accidentally sewed the hem to the back of the pattern! OOOPS!


Cute shirt.  I've sewed a shirt together more times then I can count!



BabyRapunzel said:


> I keep having trouble quoting on the DIS app, not sure how to do it, so sorry.
> 
> Anyway in response to the YCMT	coupon code, if you had to pick 3 patterns for a toddler girl who loves pretty things and princesses what pasterns would you pick?


Of course I love all of Carla's patterns (Scientific Seamstress) but I think you will like the Simply Sweet and the Peasant Top.  I have not purchased the Grace dress yet but I love how it looks and I think I might use that coupon code to get it.  



Jen7079 said:


> Ok, I ordered the Brother PE770 form Amazon last night. I am ordering the thread for it today. I have seen threadart recommended and I am looking on their site. I am considering getting their 160 Cone Set of Polyester Thread - 1000m. Is this a good set? WIll I use these colors or should I just stay with the basics? (and what exactly are the basics lol)
> 
> Also, all of the reds look pink to me which is the best for "Disney red"?
> 
> Do I need tear away and cut away?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Jennifer


I don't have that set of thread so I can't comment.  I think it is hard to tell the colors for the threads on-line.  I use tear away and cut away stabilizers.  (I know, I am no help)



soccermomof3 said:


> I know this is a thread of sewn items, but I am so excited about this little Mickey Mouse hat that I crocheted!!! Felt the need to share with fellow Disney lovers!!


This is so cute.  Great job.  



teacher1717 said:


> I am a teacher and I use a messenger bag to carry all my stuff back and forth to school.  The one I've been using (at least 10 years old) is in VERY SAD shape!  I haven't been able to find one I like, so I've been hanging on to it.
> 
> Now, that I am coming along in my sewing skills I'd like to make one.  Does anyone have a tried and true pattern that they liked and was fairly simple?  Looking at my old one, I could try to make my own, but I'd rather not.
> 
> I have found a few online, but I'd rather use a a tried and true pattern.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have made this bag a few times:  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/handbags/Aivilo-Pocket-Messenger-Bag.htm

There is a coupon code for you can make this until the end of July (there was a post a few pages back about the discount code).  

You will probably want to use a sturdy interfacing and possibly reinforce the stitches at the bottom if you are going to be using it for heavy books, etc.


----------



## pequele

soccermomof3 said:
			
		

> I know this is a thread of sewn items, but I am so excited about this little Mickey Mouse hat that I crocheted!!! Felt the need to share with fellow Disney lovers!!



Cute cute cute!!! Crocheting is seeing to me!!!


----------



## Jen7079

soccermomof3 - I love the hat it is wonderful.

pequele - I ordered some tear away, thank you.

Sandi S - I am going to order the 160 cone set. Thanks you for the recommendation! Will this one work for the stabilizer? Vilene Water Soluble Embroidery Stabilizer & Backing - Wash Away. If not where can I find OESD? And last ,but not least where can I find Fusible Polymesh?

babynala - I can't wait to try luggage tags and I saw a beautiful applique quilt at the sewing machine store that really got me excited! Also that messenger bag that you linked to is amazing. I'm going to get it at soon as I get home 

Jennifer


----------



## aboveH20

Thank you to all who commented on my Disney tote bag and shared opinions about which kind of pocket to use.  I started my second bag and it now appears Joann has discontinued the fabric I'm using for it.  

I've checked online and at the three closest Joann's to me.  Later this afternoon I'll head to the Amsterdam (NY) store.  It's Keepsake calico black with white polka dots.  I've always thought the material felt odd and recently got around to reading the end label and found out it's a *polyester and cotton blend*.  It's perfect for the botton of tote bags becasue it's stronger than regular cotton.

As you can see, I use it for EVERYTHING.































If someone has a scrap 16" by 12" I would gladly buy it so I can finish my current bag.  If someone sees it at their Joann and would buy me a couple yards, I would glady reimburse.

THANK YOU


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> It is in Claremont NH. I just got a shop newsletter from him today. Apparently he won't be in this weekend because he will be at a pagent for one of his daughters...his direct quote, "I just got another strike against his man card!" I couldn't stop laughing.



Need more details.... Claremont is my shopping zone so this would be very helpful ! 



soccermomof3 said:


> I know this is a thread of sewn items, but I am so excited about this little Mickey Mouse hat that I crocheted!!! Felt the need to share with fellow Disney lovers!!



Love the hat ! Can't crochet yet but this would be on my to do list.



teacher1717 said:


> I am a teacher and I use a messenger bag to carry all my stuff back and forth to school.  The one I've been using (at least 10 years old) is in VERY SAD shape!  I haven't been able to find one I like, so I've been hanging on to it.
> 
> Now, that I am coming along in my sewing skills I'd like to make one.  Does anyone have a tried and true pattern that they liked and was fairly simple?  Looking at my old one, I could try to make my own, but I'd rather not.
> 
> I have found a few online, but I'd rather use a a tried and true pattern.
> 
> Thanks!!!



I'm sure if you post a picture of the one you love, someone here could link you to a pattern similar to it that they have done.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Thanks again for all you thoughts and prayers this last week. This week has been a much better week so far. I've been catching up on my Ipad so I can't multi quote but everything looks great. For the DS who wants to sew my DS loves to help me. When him and his brother get a little older I plan to teach both the basics. I think it is a great skill to learn. For a messenger bag pattern I used one from Keyka Lou on Etsy. I don't see it on her page anymore but you could probably contact her. Here is the one I made. I modified the size to what I wanted though and made it into a camera bag. 


















I have done a little sewing this week but nothing fun. Just a few alterations for some dresses for my sister in law. I think I have become her personal seamstress  She bought two dresses on clearance but they were a little big so I altered them. Now she is asking for me to fix a zipper on some pants for her. 

I am so jealous of all the new emroidery machines everyone is getting. Some day I will have enough money for one. 

I have two interviews scheduled for next week. One is only part time but it's at a local fabric store. I need the money so that would be nice and I could probably keep it after I get a full time job just so I can get a discount on fabric


----------



## Disney52303

soccermomof3 said:


> I know this is a thread of sewn items, but I am so excited about this little Mickey Mouse hat that I crocheted!!! Felt the need to share with fellow Disney lovers!!



So cute!!



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who commented on my Disney tote bag and shared opinions about which kind of pocket to use.  I started my second bag and it now appears Joann has discontinued the fabric I'm using for it.
> 
> I've checked online and at the three closest Joann's to me.  Later this afternoon I'll head to the Amsterdam (NY) store.  It's Keepsake calico black with white polka dots.  I've always thought the material felt odd and recently got around to reading the end label and found out it's a *polyester and cotton blend*.  It's perfect for the botton of tote bags becasue it's stronger than regular cotton.
> 
> As you can see, I use it for EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has a scrap 16" by 12" I would gladly buy it so I can finish my current bag.  If someone sees it at their Joann and would buy me a couple yards, I would glady reimburse.
> 
> I have some that is very similar... I made a Rosetta and have a pic a few pages back.  Slightly smaller dots and a bit closer together (I think my yellow dot isthe same you are showing). Do you want that?


----------



## pequele

pyrxtc said:


> Need more details.... Claremont is my shopping zone so this would be very helpful !



Four Pines....on Summer St. in an old church, around the corner from the high school....does that help? Owner's name is Brent, you can't miss him! ahaha. They have a website that I don't think I can post here but google the name with quilting after it and I'm sure you can find it.

Where are you? I live in Leb! I'm SURE I've asked before as I know there are many in the "area" I can just never remember...I think I need some pills for that!


----------



## pequele

PrincessMickey said:


> I have two interviews scheduled for next week. One is only part time but it's at a local fabric store. I need the money so that would be nice and I could probably keep it after I get a full time job just so I can get a discount on fabric



 good luck! A discount would be more than worth it!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> Four Pines....on Summer St. in an old church, around the corner from the high school....does that help? Owner's name is Brent, you can't miss him! ahaha. They have a website that I don't think I can post here but google the name with quilting after it and I'm sure you can find it.
> 
> Where are you? I live in Leb! I'm SURE I've asked before as I know there are many in the "area" I can just never remember...I think I need some pills for that!



I'm in Newbury, go to Lebanon all the time.


----------



## VBAndrea

Geez you gals are chatty!  I know I didn't grab everything I wanted to quote so forgive me if I missed anyone.

SARAH:  Good luck with the interviews.  I hope the fabric store one pans out 

FORGOT WHO ASKED: For stabilizer I use both cut away and tear away.  I use the tear away form Marathon (I just buy it when I order thread b/c I order my thread form there as well).  For cut away I use Floriani Medium weight which softens well after washing (dd has sensitive skin and does well with this).  For knits I hoop the cut away and put a layer of tear away under the hoop (floating) and for cottons I hoop the tear away and then put one or two additional layers under that.  You will find almost everyone has different formulas they use so you may need to experiment a bit.






pequele said:


> Hahaha I think this is funny how we are all suggesting different thread for this poor DISer! I dunno if we helped her or not now  I'm new at this so I dunno how much my opinion counts hehe
> 
> Yup my DS is one huge 3yo! He towers over the 5 yos and gives grandfathers heart attacks in Staples when they ask if he's 6!  If you could only understand my lament when he pulls a 3yo tantrum in public when people think he's older than he is. I found a great "birthday" embroidery and appliqué set saying things like "I'm one, I'm two, etc". I plan on making the "I'm three!" shirt for him in 42 different colors! Bwhahaha


My ds was always big for his age as well and had speech problems to top it off so I often felt embarrassed when he was two or three and people expected him to speak like a five or six year old.  He's still on the taller side, but about age seven he became more size appropriate for his age.  Love your shirt idea -- people are going to think you are make him wear old clothes   Jiffy shirts will love your order though to get all those different colors!



Sandi S said:


> I finished several tees (posted on my PTR), but I'm really excited about the princess dress I finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get some pictures on the model this morning.


Adorable!  I was going to say you should have had the cat model but then I red ahead and see your dd did model and yet another cat in those photos!



Sandi S said:


> I got the diva to interrupt her TV program long enough to model...not like she was getting a choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a stinker at times, but she loves the dress.


Looks fabulous modeled 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> How adorable!!  The dress is great...and the model did a good job lol*    My little one is the same way...hahaha   Love those hair bows...look at all your cute kitties!  How many do you have?  I'm a kitty lover too...I have 3...eek


We once had four -- we're down to two now and I don't think I'll ever get more than two again.  I loved the four but we had some "peeing competition" between some and that was a nightmare to deal with.



Sandi S said:


> I have 3 as well - Molly is the tabby, Skippy is a white, blue eyed deaf kitty - extremely mellow b/c he can't hear the kids!, and Winston is our giant black cat.


Our 16.9 year old cat is deaf too.  He whines and whines probably hoping to hear himself, but we doubt it happens.



Jen7079 said:


> Hi, I have been reading this thread over the last few days and refresh often to see if anything new has been posted
> 
> I have 2 grown (19 and 22) boys I am just starting back to sewing (not for them) and I really want an embroidery machine. I have my finger on the Amazon button for the Brother PE770 and all of the sudden I am getting a little nervous. My husband is telling me to get it, but to make sure I use it. I have all kinds of grand ideas, but but but....I just don't know...
> 
> Will I find uses for it? Is it as easy as it seems? I would love to be able to give handmade gifts and to applique on quilts. If you aren't going to Disney, do you still get a lot of use out of the machine?
> 
> Jennifer


It is very, very easy to use.  I bought mine after our Dis trip.  I do make Dis things for BG's but I get plenty of other use out of it as well.



Sew into Disney said:


> I am also a serious lurker on the boards that had to come out to say that this is a great idea. Adding it to the back of shorts would be great. You can do hidden button so that it can be easily detached. I love the shirt idea also.
> 
> I am going back into hiding now ...


What is your avatar pic?  Can you post a bigger pic -- I want those shoes!!!!



pequele said:


> I
> And that is where my post leads to...my latest project. Technically this is project #4 but tshirt #5 because the first one of this try I accidentally sewed the hem to the back of the pattern! OOOPS!


That one is super cute!



soccermomof3 said:


> I know this is a thread of sewn items, but I am so excited about this little Mickey Mouse hat that I crocheted!!! Felt the need to share with fellow Disney lovers!!


Just adorable!  And crocheted items are allowed -- we even often post cakes we make on this thread.



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who commented on my Disney tote bag and shared opinions about which kind of pocket to use.  I started my second bag and it now appears Joann has discontinued the fabric I'm using for it.
> 
> I've checked online and at the three closest Joann's to me.  Later this afternoon I'll head to the Amsterdam (NY) store.  It's Keepsake calico black with white polka dots.  I've always thought the material felt odd and recently got around to reading the end label and found out it's a *polyester and cotton blend*.  It's perfect for the botton of tote bags becasue it's stronger than regular cotton.
> 
> As you can see, I use it for EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has a scrap 16" by 12" I would gladly buy it so I can finish my current bag.  If someone sees it at their Joann and would buy me a couple yards, I would glady reimburse.
> 
> THANK YOU


I will gladly look at our Joann's next time I'm there.  Though I have no $$ so I rarely go anymore (


And, just so you all know, I did sew recently.  I made Lisa a hospital gown but my camera batteries died and I had to get it shopped since I was already late with it.  I used the SW fabric and put a red band at the bottom.  Hopefully Judy will post a pic if Lisa is able to wear it for her stay.


----------



## babynala

Cheryl - Sorry, I don't have the black but I think I have the red and the yellow.  Although on my yellow it doesn't say Cotton/Poly.  I can check the red I have if you need it.  What a bummer.  I guess your future in making a huge fortune in tote bags is off now.  Enjoy your trip to Amsterdam.  

I will check next time I go to JoAnn's but I'm not sure I will make it there any time soon.  Based on the amount of fabric that I have found going through my closet, the basement and my sewing cabinet I need to avoid all fabric stores for the next 50 years.


----------



## teacher1717

babynala said:


> You will probably want to use a sturdy interfacing and possibly reinforce the stitches at the bottom if you are going to be using it for heavy books, etc.



Thanks, I will check it out!


----------



## teacher1717

PrincessMickey said:


> Thanks again for all you thoughts and prayers this last week. This week has been a much better week so far. I've been catching up on my Ipad so I can't multi quote but everything looks great. For the DS who wants to sew my DS loves to help me. When him and his brother get a little older I plan to teach both the basics. I think it is a great skill to learn. For a messenger bag pattern I used one from Keyka Lou on Etsy. I don't see it on her page anymore but you could probably contact her. Here is the one I made. I modified the size to what I wanted though and made it into a camera bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> THanks!  I remember seeing and LOVING your bag.  This is what got me thinking that I can just make my own!


----------



## pequele

VBAndrea said:
			
		

> Geez you gals are chatty!  I know I didn't grab everything I wanted to quote so forgive me if I missed anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> My ds was always big for his age as well and had speech problems to top it off so I often felt embarrassed when he was two or three and people expected him to speak like a five or six year old.  He's still on the taller side, but about age seven he became more size appropriate for his age.  Love your shirt idea -- people are going to think you are make him wear old clothes   Jiffy shirts will love your order though to get all those different colors!



yes I know, that shirt company will think I have a team I'm supplying!

My son is hugely articulate (even his daycare and camp providers say he has quite the command for the language I promise I'm not bragging hehe) and that too helps him get into trouble with identifying his age. Even when the old life guard had to fill out a report when Ollie had to be "rescued" from the pool at swim lessons (guard over reacted Ollie just jumped from the side and wanted to swim instead of wait for the teacher!) the guard said, so he's 5 or 6? Ha no he's 3! He's  THREE??? So now I think I have to see it to the bum of his swim trunks too


----------



## dianemom2

teacher1717 said:


> I am a teacher and I use a messenger bag to carry all my stuff back and forth to school.  The one I've been using (at least 10 years old) is in VERY SAD shape!  I haven't been able to find one I like, so I've been hanging on to it.
> 
> Now, that I am coming along in my sewing skills I'd like to make one.  Does anyone have a tried and true pattern that they liked and was fairly simple?  Looking at my old one, I could try to make my own, but I'd rather not.
> 
> I have found a few online, but I'd rather use a a tried and true pattern.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I recently bought the Aiviolo tote bag and messenger bag patterns.  I know that other people on here have used them and that is why I picked them.  I probably won't get around to making them until the kids go back to school in the fall.  But when I bought them last month she was having  a great sale on her etsy site.  I think I got two tote bag patterns and the messenger bag pattern for like $12.  Plus, as a bonus, she accidentally sent me the wrong size pattern for one of the tote bags and had to re-send it in the correct size.  So I actually got 4 bag patterns for that price.  She was a real sweet heart about it too and sent a nice email along with the bag pattern in the correct size.  I know that Andrea has made the pocket tote and likes the pattern.




aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who commented on my Disney tote bag and shared opinions about which kind of pocket to use.  I started my second bag and it now appears Joann has discontinued the fabric I'm using for it.
> 
> As you can see, I use it for EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has a scrap 16" by 12" I would gladly buy it so I can finish my current bag.  If someone sees it at their Joann and would buy me a couple yards, I would glady reimburse.
> 
> THANK YOU


Cheryl, I am trying to avoid my Joanns because I've spent too much there already this week.  But I will stop in for you.



PrincessMickey said:


> I have done a little sewing this week but nothing fun. Just a few alterations for some dresses for my sister in law. I think I have become her personal seamstress  She bought two dresses on clearance but they were a little big so I altered them. Now she is asking for me to fix a zipper on some pants for her.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two interviews scheduled for next week. One is only part time but it's at a local fabric store. I need the money so that would be nice and I could probably keep it after I get a full time job just so I can get a discount on fabric


Love your camera bag.  I hate that people expect me to fix things or alter them for free because I know how to sew.  It gets really old after a while.  The last straw was when a very casual acquaintance asked to alter a bra she bought that had straps that were too big.  After that I just started saying no to everybody except my elderly parents and my own family.  Good look with the job interviews!  Hope you get one or both of them.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> I hate that people expect me to fix things or alter them for free because I know how to sew.  It gets really old after a while.  The last straw was when a very casual acquaintance asked to alter a bra she bought that had straps that were too big.  After that I just started saying no to everybody except my elderly parents and my own family.  Good look with the job interviews!  Hope you get one or both of them.



True story, when my parents were first married, my Dad went to work and casually mentioned to my mom that here was a pile of things that needed mending... so when he got home it was all done. And when he went to use the "hole" in the front of his boxers, she played dumb and said, "I thought you wanted ALL the holes fixed!" and he never asked her to mend again.


----------



## goteamwood

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new embroidery machine. I am SO glad I got the 5x7, I already find myself wishing things were just a little bigger. But that said, I have been busy busy busy. We are going to Twinsburg, OH next weekend for the annual Twins Days Festival for our third year in a row. Our twins are 2.5 years old. This year's theme is Super Twin Power, so I made us shirts for the parade and for the 5K run we intend to do together as a family. (kids riding in a stroller.) 

First, our parade outfits, The superhero family called Team Wood:



























I did shirts for all 4 of us, and capes too. The boys' capes attach to the shoulders with snaps. Ours I will just have a tie around the neck. I have an unending fear about things tied around the kids' necks.

And for the 5K run, one Incredible super family. (These would also be awesome for Disneyworld if I didn't already have WAY more shirts than we have days there for the kids.)








So these are my first real efforts with the embroidery machine. As I have gone on it has gotten easier and I have gotten better. Still having issues with trimming close enough. And those Super W had tons of little areas which were a pain in the... These were accomplished during naps, which is awesome, I am amazed how productive I can be multitasking, sewing something while the PE-770 does its thing next to me. As a twin mom, multitasking is KEY.

Thanks everybody for the advice and input and inspiration. I am fully 100 percent addicted.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

pequele said:


> yes I know, that shirt company will think I have a team I'm supplying!
> 
> My son is hugely articulate (even his daycare and camp providers say he has quite the command for the language I promise I'm not bragging hehe) and that too helps him get into trouble with identifying his age. Even when the old life guard had to fill out a report when Ollie had to be "rescued" from the pool at swim lessons (guard over reacted Ollie just jumped from the side and wanted to swim instead of wait for the teacher!) the guard said, so he's 5 or 6? Ha no he's 3! He's  THREE??? So now I think I have to see it to the bum of his swim trunks too




My daughter was really tiny for her age so people always thought she was advanced.  When she was 4, people assumed she was around 2 and spoke really well.  Believe me, she was very average in language skills, lol.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Sandi S said:


> I got the diva to interrupt her TV program long enough to model...not like she was getting a choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dress.



I have so much I want to quote but have to leave in about 30 seconds but I HAVE to say how much I love this dress.  You have outdone yourself with this one!  Amazing!


----------



## pequele

goteamwood said:


> True story, when my parents were first married, my Dad went to work and casually mentioned to my mom that here was a pile of things that needed mending... so when he got home it was all done. And when he went to use the "hole" in the front of his boxers, she played dumb and said, "I thought you wanted ALL the holes fixed!" and he never asked her to mend again.



AHAHA LOVE IT! 



goteamwood said:


> I did shirts for all 4 of us, and capes too. The boys' capes attach to the shoulders with snaps. Ours I will just have a tie around the neck. I have an unending fear about things tied around the kids' necks.



adorable super heros! I hear ya on the tie around the neck, too. Last year my son was Super Grover for Halloween (we went to *GASP* Sesame Place...which we do a lot  ) and I bought a Super Grover costume for him and the cape was tied...did I mention it was an older teen sized costume??? HAHAHA. My mom altered the cape to tack on with the velcro under the cape corners, but not before we tacked down the "tie" so that when the cape edges came over to velcro do the costume, it covered up the ties and "looked" like it was tied.


----------



## Sandi S

babynala said:


> Based on the amount of fabric that I have found going through my closet, the basement and my sewing cabinet I need to avoid all fabric stores for the next 50 years.



 I should take a picture of my garage...It's bad! Plus, I have over 1,000 patterns, too. 



dianemom2 said:


> I hate that people expect me to fix things or alter them for free because I know how to sew.  It gets really old after a while.  The last straw was when a very casual acquaintance asked to alter a bra she bought that had straps that were too big.  After that I just started saying no to everybody except my elderly parents and my own family.  Good look with the job interviews!  Hope you get one or both of them.



BTDT - I sew for the 6 of us and my mom. On the rare, rare occasion, I will do a small job for a friend or acquaintance and I make them pay. I refuse to be taken advantage of. I sew b/c it is fun for me, not a convenience for others. I will, however, happily explain to someone how to fix things themselves. 



goteamwood said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new embroidery machine. I am SO glad I got the 5x7, I already find myself wishing things were just a little bigger. But that said, I have been busy busy busy. We are going to Twinsburg, OH next weekend for the annual Twins Days Festival for our third year in a row. Our twins are 2.5 years old. This year's theme is Super Twin Power, so I made us shirts for the parade and for the 5K run we intend to do together as a family. (kids riding in a stroller.)
> 
> First, our parade outfits, The superhero family called Team Wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did shirts for all 4 of us, and capes too. The boys' capes attach to the shoulders with snaps. Ours I will just have a tie around the neck. I have an unending fear about things tied around the kids' necks.
> 
> And for the 5K run, one Incredible super family. (These would also be awesome for Disneyworld if I didn't already have WAY more shirts than we have days there for the kids.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So these are my first real efforts with the embroidery machine. As I have gone on it has gotten easier and I have gotten better. Still having issues with trimming close enough. And those Super W had tons of little areas which were a pain in the... These were accomplished during naps, which is awesome, I am amazed how productive I can be multitasking, sewing something while the PE-770 does its thing next to me. As a twin mom, multitasking is KEY.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the advice and input and inspiration. I am fully 100 percent addicted.



Everything looks great. I would take the Incredibles t-shirts. After all, you never know when a change of clothes will be needed. I'm packing extra outfits and mine are older, but still messy.

With 4 kids, I totally can relate to the multitasking. I have been doing paid work on my computer while the embroidery machine runs...like being paid to embroider for me!


----------



## Sandi S

8 more days until we leave...and in the last 24 hours, this is what I did for the trip:






Flannel Perry sleep shorts for my older boys (they are the same size = mostly interchangeable wardrobe)
Black tee with Fantasia Mickey and the broom - DH
Green Pooh tee - me
Green giraffe & Mickey tee - for Benjamin, who is obsessed with giraffes (His little eyes bugged out when he saw it)
Tan safari Pluto tee - for Matthew
Green Simba tee - for Jamie
Pink Mom tee - me (duh!)
Orange Dad tee - DH (who else?)

I am going to try to sew one more thing before bedtime as well as switch over the serger thread so it will be ready for what I need tomorrow...ugh, still so much more I want to finish!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sandi S said:
			
		

> 8 more days until we leave...and in the last 24 hours, this is what I did for the trip:
> 
> Flannel Perry sleep shorts for my older boys (they are the same size = mostly interchangeable wardrobe)
> Black tee with Fantasia Mickey and the broom - DH
> Green Pooh tee - me
> Green giraffe & Mickey tee - for Benjamin, who is obsessed with giraffes (His little eyes bugged out when he saw it)
> Tan safari Pluto tee - for Matthew
> Green Simba tee - for Jamie
> Pink Mom tee - me (duh!)
> Orange Dad tee - DH (who else?)
> 
> I am going to try to sew one more thing before bedtime as well as switch over the serger thread so it will be ready for what I need tomorrow...ugh, still so much more I want to finish!



Wow! Those are awesome! You have been busy.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new embroidery machine. I am SO glad I got the 5x7, I already find myself wishing things were just a little bigger. But that said, I have been busy busy busy. We are going to Twinsburg, OH next weekend for the annual Twins Days Festival for our third year in a row. Our twins are 2.5 years old. This year's theme is Super Twin Power, so I made us shirts for the parade and for the 5K run we intend to do together as a family. (kids riding in a stroller.)
> 
> First, our parade outfits, The superhero family called Team Wood:
> 
> I did shirts for all 4 of us, and capes too. The boys' capes attach to the shoulders with snaps. Ours I will just have a tie around the neck. I have an unending fear about things tied around the kids' necks.
> 
> And for the 5K run, one Incredible super family. (These would also be awesome for Disneyworld if I didn't already have WAY more shirts than we have days there for the kids.)
> 
> So these are my first real efforts with the embroidery machine. As I have gone on it has gotten easier and I have gotten better. Still having issues with trimming close enough. And those Super W had tons of little areas which were a pain in the... These were accomplished during naps, which is awesome, I am amazed how productive I can be multitasking, sewing something while the PE-770 does its thing next to me. As a twin mom, multitasking is KEY.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the advice and input and inspiration. I am fully 100 percent addicted.



Love these! My machines came today, need a few supplies tomorrow before I start, hope to follow in your guys footsteps soon.


----------



## pequele

Sandi- love it! Where did you get your appliqués from or do you have a program (what do you use?). 

Who has a program for their machine to convert images into appliqué or embroidery? What do people use? I'm getting the itch even though I'm finding patterns I can buy. 

Rapunzel- how exciting for you. Makes you want to go to Joann's tomorrow and buy some thread huh  if you have an iPhone I know they have a Joann'a app (maybe others do as well) but you can clip their coupons on their app and show the cashier the code (and use em over n over until they expire!!!). Right now there is a 20% off whole purchase!!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Good Morning to All,
      Just caught up looking through so many pages of beautiful projects.  I've been so busy that I don't seem to get on here as much as I should to keep up.  Love all the new dresses....and nice to see clothes for little boys too.  Wishing those with sick family members a "Get Well Soon and Speedy recoveries".   Also, "Welcome" to new members and those that are learning to sew...enjoy.
      I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.  



.Front of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
and here's the back:



.Back of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Sheila


----------



## pyrxtc

GrammytoMany said:


> I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila



I like the way you color blocked it and it looks really cute.

What do you mean by curved ends ??


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> True story, when my parents were first married, my Dad went to work and casually mentioned to my mom that here was a pile of things that needed mending... so when he got home it was all done. And when he went to use the "hole" in the front of his boxers, she played dumb and said, "I thought you wanted ALL the holes fixed!" and he never asked her to mend again.


That's very funny!  



goteamwood said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new embroidery machine. I am SO glad I got the 5x7, I already find myself wishing things were just a little bigger. But that said, I have been busy busy busy. We are going to Twinsburg, OH next weekend for the annual Twins Days Festival for our third year in a row. Our twins are 2.5 years old. This year's theme is Super Twin Power, so I made us shirts for the parade and for the 5K run we intend to do together as a family. (kids riding in a stroller.)
> 
> First, our parade outfits, The superhero family called Team Wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the 5K run, one Incredible super family. (These would also be awesome for Disneyworld if I didn't already have WAY more shirts than we have days there for the kids.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So these are my first real efforts with the embroidery machine. As I have gone on it has gotten easier and I have gotten better. Still having issues with trimming close enough.


Love your shirts and capes.  You guys are going to cause a stir at the twin festival.  Everybody is going to want to know where you got your matching shirts and capes!  Glad that things are getting easier.  For the trimming, do you have a pair of very sharp small scissors with the curved tips?  That's what I use and they work very well.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> My daughter was really tiny for her age so people always thought she was advanced.  When she was 4, people assumed she was around 2 and spoke really well.  Believe me, she was very average in language skills, lol.


My older daughter was just the same.  Very tiny for her age!  When she was 6 and 7, she was still wearing 4T sized clothes.  Once we were in the airport when she was 6 and she was reading the sign out loud to me.  A lady walked by and gasped.  She said, "I can't believe she can read and she's so young!  Where do you send her to school."  I just laughed and replied that she was older than she looked.  

She is still tiny for her age but she is getting close to being full grown.  We all hope that she gets to be at least 5 feet tall.  Right now she is just about 4'10".  Being that tiny as an adult has some challenges so I hope she gets a bit taller.



Sandi S said:


> 8 more days until we leave...and in the last 24 hours, this is what I did for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannel Perry sleep shorts for my older boys (they are the same size = mostly interchangeable wardrobe)
> Black tee with Fantasia Mickey and the broom - DH
> Green Pooh tee - me
> Green giraffe & Mickey tee - for Benjamin, who is obsessed with giraffes (His little eyes bugged out when he saw it)
> Tan safari Pluto tee - for Matthew
> Green Simba tee - for Jamie
> Pink Mom tee - me (duh!)
> Orange Dad tee - DH (who else?)
> 
> I am going to try to sew one more thing before bedtime as well as switch over the serger thread so it will be ready for what I need tomorrow...ugh, still so much more I want to finish!


Sandi- I can't believe how quickly you can whip things out!  Everything is great but my favorites are the mom and dad shirts.  That is so cute that you made your son the giraffe t-shirt and he loved it so much!



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning to All,
> 
> I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> .Front of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sheila


Sheila- That's adorable!  Which granddaughter gets this dress?  I am sure they are going to want it!


----------



## miprender

pequele said:


> So here are my 1st 3 projects with my new machine....my kid is LOVING it. He may be upset tomorrow morning that he didn't get yet another new one because I was out buying more thread tonite! BTW does anyone have a recommendation for a boy's bowling type shirt, one with the ability to color block or stripe? Remember I'm new and can't piece together/manipulate patterns yet



Loving all the shirts....



Sandi S said:


> I got the diva to interrupt her TV program long enough to model...not like she was getting a choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a stinker at times, but she loves the dress.



Beautiful dress.... and she is too cute in it. 



Jen7079 said:


> Will I find uses for it? Is it as easy as it seems? I would love to be able to give handmade gifts and to applique on quilts. If you aren't going to Disney, do you still get a lot of use out of the machine?
> 
> Jennifer



Glad you bought the PE770... unfortunately you will now feel the need to applique everything 



soccermomof3 said:


> I know this is a thread of sewn items, but I am so excited about this little Mickey Mouse hat that I crocheted!!! Felt the need to share with fellow Disney lovers!!



That is so adorable. My mom can crochet but I have never been able to pick up that skill.



pyrxtc said:


> http://disneyoutfits.polyvore.com/
> 
> I know we will all like this. Dress Disney without it screaming, we could wear it anywhere and no one would know but us and other Disneyphiles .....
> 
> Snow White set is my favorite !!!



That is a cute link. I loved the Rapunzel set.



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you to all who commented on my Disney tote bag and shared opinions about which kind of pocket to use.  I started my second bag and it now appears Joann has discontinued the fabric I'm using for it.
> 
> I've checked online and at the three closest Joann's to me.  Later this afternoon I'll head to the Amsterdam (NY) store.  It's Keepsake calico black with white polka dots.  I've always thought the material felt odd and recently got around to reading the end label and found out it's a *polyester and cotton blend*.  It's perfect for the botton of tote bags becasue it's stronger than regular cotton.
> 
> As you can see, I use it for EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone has a scrap 16" by 12" I would gladly buy it so I can finish my current bag.  If someone sees it at their Joann and would buy me a couple yards, I would glady reimburse.
> 
> THANK YOU



Loved seeing Ginger... how is she doing.

Also I might have some of the fabric. I can't remember if I bought if from Joannes but it does feel weird, almost like a poly blend.



VBAndrea said:


> My ds was always big for his age as well and had speech problems to top it off so I often felt embarrassed when he was two or three and people expected him to speak like a five or six year old.  He's still on the taller side, but about age seven he became more size appropriate for his age.  Love your shirt idea -- people are going to think you are make him wear old clothes   Jiffy shirts will love your order though to get all those different colors!
> 
> And, just so you all know, I did sew recently.  I made Lisa a hospital gown but my camera batteries died and I had to get it shopped since I was already late with it.  I used the SW fabric and put a red band at the bottom.  Hopefully Judy will post a pic if Lisa is able to wear it for her stay.



My boys run on the big side too.. especially my 4 year old is bigger than some of my DS6's friends.

Hope Judy posts some pictures later of the gown... it sounds really cute.



goteamwood said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new embroidery machine. I am SO glad I got the 5x7, I already find myself wishing things were just a little bigger. But that said, I have been busy busy busy. We are going to Twinsburg, OH next weekend for the annual Twins Days Festival for our third year in a row. Our twins are 2.5 years old. This year's theme is Super Twin Power, so I made us shirts for the parade and for the 5K run we intend to do together as a family. (kids riding in a stroller.)
> 
> First, our parade outfits, The superhero family called Team Wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did shirts for all 4 of us, and capes too. The boys' capes attach to the shoulders with snaps. Ours I will just have a tie around the neck. I have an unending fear about things tied around the kids' necks.
> 
> And for the 5K run, one Incredible super family. (These would also be awesome for Disneyworld if I didn't already have WAY more shirts than we have days there for the kids.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So these are my first real efforts with the embroidery machine. As I have gone on it has gotten easier and I have gotten better. Still having issues with trimming close enough. And those Super W had tons of little areas which were a pain in the... These were accomplished during naps, which is awesome, I am amazed how productive I can be multitasking, sewing something while the PE-770 does its thing next to me. As a twin mom, multitasking is KEY.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the advice and input and inspiration. I am fully 100 percent addicted.



WOW... great job on everything.

Love the incredibles... that is what we are going to dress up as for MNSSHP.



Sandi S said:


> 8 more days until we leave...and in the last 24 hours, this is what I did for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannel Perry sleep shorts for my older boys (they are the same size = mostly interchangeable wardrobe)
> Black tee with Fantasia Mickey and the broom - DH
> Green Pooh tee - me
> Green giraffe & Mickey tee - for Benjamin, who is obsessed with giraffes (His little eyes bugged out when he saw it)
> Tan safari Pluto tee - for Matthew
> Green Simba tee - for Jamie
> Pink Mom tee - me (duh!)
> Orange Dad tee - DH (who else?)
> 
> I am going to try to sew one more thing before bedtime as well as switch over the serger thread so it will be ready for what I need tomorrow...ugh, still so much more I want to finish!



 That is awesome that you have been able to crank out all those cute things.



pequele said:


> Sandi- love it! Where did you get your appliqués from or do you have a program (what do you use?).
> 
> Who has a program for their machine to convert images into appliqué or embroidery? What do people use? I'm getting the itch even though I'm finding patterns I can buy.



Not Sandi but looking from those designs most are from FrouFroubyHeathersue.com and misskenziemac.com  Both great designers and stitch out great.


----------



## chellewashere

goteamwood said:


> True story, when my parents were first married, my Dad went to work and casually mentioned to my mom that here was a pile of things that needed mending... so when he got home it was all done. And when he went to use the "hole" in the front of his boxers, she played dumb and said, "I thought you wanted ALL the holes fixed!" and he never asked her to mend again.



Haha this is great!! My hubby had me mend some of his holes in his work pants and we both came to realize that if their is not a pattern I can follow Im not sewing well 



goteamwood said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new embroidery machine. I am SO glad I got the 5x7, I already find myself wishing things were just a little bigger. But that said, I have been busy busy busy. We are going to Twinsburg, OH next weekend for the annual Twins Days Festival for our third year in a row. Our twins are 2.5 years old. This year's theme is Super Twin Power, so I made us shirts for the parade and for the 5K run we intend to do together as a family. (kids riding in a stroller.)
> 
> First, our parade outfits, The superhero family called Team Wood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did shirts for all 4 of us, and capes too. The boys' capes attach to the shoulders with snaps. Ours I will just have a tie around the neck. I have an unending fear about things tied around the kids' necks.
> 
> And for the 5K run, one Incredible super family. (These would also be awesome for Disneyworld if I didn't already have WAY more shirts than we have days there for the kids.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So these are my first real efforts with the embroidery machine. As I have gone on it has gotten easier and I have gotten better. Still having issues with trimming close enough. And those Super W had tons of little areas which were a pain in the... These were accomplished during naps, which is awesome, I am amazed how productive I can be multitasking, sewing something while the PE-770 does its thing next to me. As a twin mom, multitasking is KEY.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the advice and input and inspiration. I am fully 100 percent addicted.




these came out great!! I agree totally with dianemom2 I have the curved scissors and they have my appliques 110% better...they let you get right up there close and they are tiny, perfect for curves and such



Sandi S said:


> 8 more days until we leave...and in the last 24 hours, this is what I did for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannel Perry sleep shorts for my older boys (they are the same size = mostly interchangeable wardrobe)
> Black tee with Fantasia Mickey and the broom - DH
> Green Pooh tee - me
> Green giraffe & Mickey tee - for Benjamin, who is obsessed with giraffes (His little eyes bugged out when he saw it)
> Tan safari Pluto tee - for Matthew
> Green Simba tee - for Jamie
> Pink Mom tee - me (duh!)
> Orange Dad tee - DH (who else?)
> 
> I am going to try to sew one more thing before bedtime as well as switch over the serger thread so it will be ready for what I need tomorrow...ugh, still so much more I want to finish!



WOW you got quite a bit accomplished!! Love the mom and dad ones too so dang cute..and Im so jealous you are leaving so soon!



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning to All,
> Just caught up looking through so many pages of beautiful projects.  I've been so busy that I don't seem to get on here as much as I should to keep up.  Love all the new dresses....and nice to see clothes for little boys too.  Wishing those with sick family members a "Get Well Soon and Speedy recoveries".   Also, "Welcome" to new members and those that are learning to sew...enjoy.
> I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> .Front of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> and here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> .Back of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Beautiful!!!


----------



## pequele

miprender said:
			
		

> Not Sandi but looking from those designs most are from FrouFroubyHeathersue.com and misskenziemac.com  Both great designers and stitch out great.



Thanks I have their links!!


----------



## aboveH20

Disney52303 said:


> I have some that is very similar... I made a Rosetta and have a pic a few pages back.  Slightly smaller dots and a bit closer together (I think my yellow dot isthe same you are showing). Do you want that?



Thanks, but I already made the front so I'm hoping for an exact match.



VBAndrea said:


> I will gladly look at our Joann's next time I'm there.  Though I have no $$ so I rarely go anymore (



I know what you mean about avoiding Joann.  Unfortunately there's one in the same plaza where I go grocery shopping so it's too convenient.  I finally convinced myself that just because I have a 40% off coupon doesn't mean I have to use it.

PS You asked about ribbon "finishing."  I started using fray check and quickly decided I'd go broke and couldn't tell if it was staining some of the ribbon.  Plan B was the old heat sealing them with a candle flame -- time consuming when there were 50+ ribbons.  So, the front of the bag is fray checked and the back is fire sealed.

PPS Some time ago you posted the horse outfit for your daughter.  I never had a chance to say how much I liked it, but well done.  




babynala said:


> Cheryl - Sorry, I don't have the black but I think I have the red and the yellow.  Although on my yellow it doesn't say Cotton/Poly.  I can check the red I have if you need it.  What a bummer.  I guess your future in making a huge fortune in tote bags is off now.  Enjoy your trip to Amsterdam.
> 
> I will check next time I go to JoAnn's but I'm not sure I will make it there any time soon.  Based on the amount of fabric that I have found going through my closet, the basement and my sewing cabinet I need to avoid all fabric stores for the next 50 years.



I just bought 2+ yards of red and it's still available online.  I don't know why black has been banished.

And you're right about my fortune going down the drain.  That fabric was the only thing standing between me and million$.

I decided not to go to Amsterdam.  I called and she said they don't have it and I didn't want to make the 20+ mile trip to find out she was right.



dianemom2 said:


> Cheryl, I am trying to avoid my Joanns because I've spent too much there already this week.  But I will stop in for you.



Thanks.  Boy, we're all singing the tune of trying to avoid Joann.




miprender said:


> Loved seeing Ginger... how is she doing.
> 
> Also I might have some of the fabric. I can't remember if I bought if from Joannes but it does feel weird, almost like a poly blend.



Sadly Ginger and Dorrrine have been neglected lately, although I did make them Halloween witch's hats the other day.

You're right about the fabric having a weird feel -- even after it's washed.

*UPDATE* of sorts:  Yesterday I found some poly/cotton blend polka dots online and ordered a yard.  I'm not really expecting it to be an exact match of what I have (Murphy's law and all) but for $3.99 I figured I'd give it a try.

It's being sent from Beverly Hills -- probably some famous actress is destashing.


----------



## PrincessMickey

pequele said:


> if you have an iPhone I know they have a Joann'a app (maybe others do as well) but you can clip their coupons on their app and show the cashier the code (and use em over n over until they expire!!!). Right now there is a 20% off whole purchase!!



If you go to Hobby Lobby at all you can go to their mobile website on your phone and pull up their coupon and show the cashier just like you do with Joanne's.

Love the Snow White dress, it looks great!!


----------



## pequele

PrincessMickey said:
			
		

> If you go to Hobby Lobby at all you can go to their mobile website on your phone and pull up their coupon and show the cashier just like you do with Joanne's.
> 
> Love the Snow White dress, it looks great!!



Sadly we have no Hobby Lobby here and I don't even know of one within an hour or more from me...but I shop online because someone here said to check em for Mickey fabric and I did an so I ordered hehehe! Grabbed coupons online and used the code. I should look where the closest is.


----------



## DisneyMom5

GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning to All,
> Just caught up looking through so many pages of beautiful projects.  I've been so busy that I don't seem to get on here as much as I should to keep up.  Love all the new dresses....and nice to see clothes for little boys too.  Wishing those with sick family members a "Get Well Soon and Speedy recoveries".   Also, "Welcome" to new members and those that are learning to sew...enjoy.
> I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila



I love that!  I love how you combined her traditional dress with the patterned fabric.


----------



## Sandi S

pequele said:


> Sandi- love it! Where did you get your appliqués from or do you have a program (what do you use?).
> 
> Who has a program for their machine to convert images into appliqué or embroidery? What do people use? I'm getting the itch even though I'm finding patterns I can buy.



I used Embird, but I have done VERY little digitizing - I mainly use Embird to combine patterns for Embroidery.

My favorite Disney sources:

FrouFrou by Heather Sue
MissKenzieMac
Sweet Peas Place *need behind the scenes access
BowsNClothes *need character access
VTU (Very Truly Urs) - go through Facebook - friend Truly Urs
Divas Doodles - too expensive compared to the others and I had issues with one of her designs, but still a source




GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning to All,
> Just caught up looking through so many pages of beautiful projects.  I've been so busy that I don't seem to get on here as much as I should to keep up.  Love all the new dresses....and nice to see clothes for little boys too.  Wishing those with sick family members a "Get Well Soon and Speedy recoveries".   Also, "Welcome" to new members and those that are learning to sew...enjoy.
> I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> .Front of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> and here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> .Back of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Really cute!

I made one more shopping trip today - my older boys needed underwear - glad they told me before I started packing.

I also needed some notions at Joann's - the notions wall is 50% off through tomorrow...I bought and entire BOX of unopened 3/4 inch elastic on the roll for $8.

I finished one more shirt for me last night...pics later after I jump back on the sewing machine.


----------



## GrammytoMany

DianeMom2 (Diane) -- Not sure who will end up wearing the Snow White dress.  We are going to take all the dresses that I've made and the ones my daughter has already made and currently working on.  So the girls will 'fight' over their picks ... .  I'm hoping Sarah will post the beautiful dresses she has made for you to see.

Pyrxtc -- When they printed the Snow White fabric the lines of the design doesn't go straight across.  At both sides they curved down which makes it 'not' look right if you just cut out your pattern...straight forward.

Sandi S, DisneyMom5 and Chellewashere -- Thanks 

Sheila


----------



## pequele

Sandi S said:


> I used Embird, but I have done VERY little digitizing - I mainly use Embird to combine patterns for Embroidery.
> 
> My favorite Disney sources:
> 
> FrouFrou by Heather Sue
> MissKenzieMac
> Sweet Peas Place *need behind the scenes access
> BowsNClothes *need character access
> VTU (Very Truly Urs) - go through Facebook - friend Truly Urs
> Divas Doodles - too expensive compared to the others and I had issues with one of her designs, but still a source



Sweet, I've seen some of them. I can't find VTU...there are LOTS of similar names when you search that! Do you mean for the 2 that require access, that you have to sign up? How do you get access?


----------



## Sew into Disney

I am officially coming out of lurker mode  I have been lurking for around a month now. 

My name is Shannon and I am a single mom. I work a full time job, go to school full time and sew on the side for my kids and to make extra money.  I taught myself how to sew around 8 years ago. I own 4 sewing machines, a serger, and a sewing/embroidery machine. 

I have not used the embroidery part of my machine in over 6 years. After seeing what some of you have done recently I have decided I need to have some fun with it. I just want to thank you all for the awesome info on where to find embroidery stuff. I spent a bulk of my morning looking at things.

I have gone out to the garage and pulled out my PED basic stuff and the attachment for the machine. YAY!  I am so excited! I do wish my machine had a bigger hoop size but I am happy that I even have a machine. I have been drooling over the Brother PE770 for the past day. Can't afford it just yet .... but it will be mine in the next 6 months. 

I am sure I will do a lot more lurking than posting but I figured it was time to come out and say hi. Finding others that love sewing and Disney as much as I do makes me so very happy :dance3

Oh I almost forgot ... what can you tell me about clippies? I see downloads for them on the sites and I get that they are for hair clips. Are they easy to make? My Princess finally has enough hair to do little piggies with and she is letting me. I would love to make her cute clips.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sew into Disney said:


> I am officially coming out of lurker mode  I have been lurking for around a month now.
> 
> My name is Shannon and I am a single mom. I work a full time job, go to school full time and sew on the side for my kids and to make extra money.  I taught myself how to sew around 8 years ago. I own 4 sewing machines, a serger, and a sewing/embroidery machine.
> 
> I have not used the embroidery part of my machine in over 6 years. After seeing what some of you have done recently I have decided I need to have some fun with it. I just want to thank you all for the awesome info on where to find embroidery stuff. I spent a bulk of my morning looking at things.
> 
> I have gone out to the garage and pulled out my PED basic stuff and the attachment for the machine. YAY!  I am so excited! I do wish my machine had a bigger hoop size but I am happy that I even have a machine. I have been drooling over the Brother PE770 for the past day. Can't afford it just yet .... but it will be mine in the next 6 months.
> 
> I am sure I will do a lot more lurking than posting but I figured it was time to come out and say hi. Finding others that love sewing and Disney as much as I do makes me so very happy :dance3
> 
> Oh I almost forgot ... what can you tell me about clippies? I see downloads for them on the sites and I get that they are for hair clips. Are they easy to make? My Princess finally has enough hair to do little piggies with and she is letting me. I would love to make her cute clips.



Welcome ! Can't wait to see the stuff you make.


----------



## goteamwood

Thanks for the tips on the scissors. I did have curved ones, but I went today and got some tiny ones which helped a lot. I do have a question for you PE770 aficionados, though. I have real trouble getting the hoop to clip in sometimes. Not everytime... Sometimes it just snaps right into place with zero efforts, and sometimes I cannot for the life of me and the strength of 10 men get the darn thing to snap in. I have it all lined up, put the front pin in first, pulling back on the tab, etc. And I cannot find rhyme nor reason why it is SO EASY sometimes and a huge pain others. Like today I literally walked away from it for a few hours because I could not no matter what get the darn thing in. It is mixed within a project even, like the first time is fine, second time is fine, 3rd time WILL NOT CLICK. Anything advice?

I made a cute little safari mickey t-shirt to go under the safari vests, and it turned out awesome. My only problem was getting the hoop back in for a couple steps.




Need to whip up another of these for the other kid.


----------



## pequele

Welcome Shannon 





goteamwood said:


> Thanks for the tips on the scissors. I did have curved ones, but I went today and got some tiny ones which helped a lot. I do have a question for you PE770 aficionados, though. I have real trouble getting the hoop to clip in sometimes. Not everytime... Sometimes it just snaps right into place with zero efforts, and sometimes I cannot for the life of me and the strength of 10 men get the darn thing to snap in. I have it all lined up, put the front pin in first, pulling back on the tab, etc. And I cannot find rhyme nor reason why it is SO EASY sometimes and a huge pain others. Like today I literally walked away from it for a few hours because I could not no matter what get the darn thing in. It is mixed within a project even, like the first time is fine, second time is fine, 3rd time WILL NOT CLICK. Anything advice?
> 
> I made a cute little safari mickey t-shirt to go under the safari vests, and it turned out awesome. My only problem was getting the hoop back in for a couple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to whip up another of these for the other kid.




OMG this is so cute...where did you get him??? And also what are these scissors you speak of. I missed that post apparently. PS for other looking for scissors, Joann's will have ALL scissors on sale 50% off Aug 3-5 if you can wait that long  

Are you saying the hoop won't snap in like it won't snap together or into the machine? The 2 pieces of the hoop may snap together better if you have the hoop with the adjustment a little larger/opened more. Sometimes I struggle then I say, "oh yeh, unscrew it more!" If it isn't going onto the machine is it because the "locking" lever isn't up all the way where the hoop slides onto the machine? Is the hoop catching on anything like the foot or needle? Is part of the shirt underneath the hoop stuck on anything? Hopefully you can figure it out. Maybe take a pic of where it gets stuck...maybe someone whit the same machine can see a problem???


----------



## Sandi S

Here are a few of my Disney looks:

Minnie fireworks top (McCall's 6566):









Minnie zebra tee and zebra skort (Butterick 4460):









Pink Disney Mom tee & tropical print shorts (Simplicity 1887):





Off to cut more fabrics while we watch the Olympics!


----------



## pequele

Sandi, you are on FIRE! You still have just about a week, how much more you have planned???


----------



## tpettie

tinkbell13 said:


> I'm still around, lurking mainly as we have been super busy at work and race season just started and that means 5.5 months of crazy time. No problem with pictures. Here is a picture of the shirts and one of them in action as we wait for the bus on the first day!



Love the shirts think I'm going to have to go make my group some now...    Who'l appliqué is it??

Side note what kind of race season is it for you.  cars or horses??


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I think this board goes so fast, I can barely keep up reading, and I know I want to comment, but so much to comment on. Everything is amazing you guys have made. My sewing and embroidery machines arrived yesterday, trying to get supplies. Went to  Joanns and spent too much money. Then needed to go to Walmart for an iron, I have never owned one. Well, found other stuff, almost ready to checkout and our store got evacuated due to a potential bomb threat. So still no sewing, because no iron. Maybe I'll have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Sandi S

pequele said:


> Sandi, you are on FIRE! You still have just about a week, how much more you have planned???




Too much!...and I bought more shirts to applique on while I was at Target today...

I'm cutting out stuff right now. My children stayed up for the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympics, so it's safe to say I can stay up late and no one will bother me if I sleep in.


----------



## miprender

Sandi... everything looks so cute. I love the Minnie against the Zebra.




aboveH20 said:


> And you're right about my fortune going down the drain.  That fabric was the only thing standing between me and million$.



 I am slowly building my retirement with all the fabric I keep buying.




pequele said:


> Sadly we have no Hobby Lobby here and I don't even know of one within an hour or more from me...but I shop online because someone here said to check em for Mickey fabric and I did an so I ordered hehehe! Grabbed coupons online and used the code. I should look where the closest is.



I know, there is none in all of New England. What's up with that? We love fabric too.



Sew into Disney said:


> I am officially coming out of lurker mode  I have been lurking for around a month now.
> 
> My name is Shannon and I am a single mom. I work a full time job, go to school full time and sew on the side for my kids and to make extra money.  I taught myself how to sew around 8 years ago. I own 4 sewing machines, a serger, and a sewing/embroidery machine.
> 
> I have not used the embroidery part of my machine in over 6 years. After seeing what some of you have done recently I have decided I need to have some fun with it. I just want to thank you all for the awesome info on where to find embroidery stuff. I spent a bulk of my morning looking at things.
> 
> I have gone out to the garage and pulled out my PED basic stuff and the attachment for the machine. YAY!  I am so excited! I do wish my machine had a bigger hoop size but I am happy that I even have a machine. I have been drooling over the Brother PE770 for the past day. Can't afford it just yet .... but it will be mine in the next 6 months.
> 
> I am sure I will do a lot more lurking than posting but I figured it was time to come out and say hi. Finding others that love sewing and Disney as much as I do makes me so very happy :dance3
> 
> Oh I almost forgot ... what can you tell me about clippies? I see downloads for them on the sites and I get that they are for hair clips. Are they easy to make? My Princess finally has enough hair to do little piggies with and she is letting me. I would love to make her cute clips.



 Can't wait to see what you make. As for clippies I never made any but I know they are a big thing on FB.



goteamwood said:


> Thanks for the tips on the scissors. I did have curved ones, but I went today and got some tiny ones which helped a lot. I do have a question for you PE770 aficionados, though. I have real trouble getting the hoop to clip in sometimes. Not everytime... Sometimes it just snaps right into place with zero efforts, and sometimes I cannot for the life of me and the strength of 10 men get the darn thing to snap in. I have it all lined up, put the front pin in first, pulling back on the tab, etc. And I cannot find rhyme nor reason why it is SO EASY sometimes and a huge pain others. Like today I literally walked away from it for a few hours because I could not no matter what get the darn thing in. It is mixed within a project even, like the first time is fine, second time is fine, 3rd time WILL NOT CLICK. Anything advice?
> 
> I made a cute little safari mickey t-shirt to go under the safari vests, and it turned out awesome. My only problem was getting the hoop back in for a couple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to whip up another of these for the other kid.



First...love the shirt. It came out awesome.

Second... mostly everyone with the PE770 knows what you are talking about. It does get easier over time, but I noticed it is harder to clip back in if the clips/arm are too far to the end. There just seems not to be enough support to really clip it in. 

What I normally do is after a step where I need to the hoop off I hit the button where I can go back a step. It will then move the arm to the center and be easier to put in. Just remember to hit the button to move it to the next step ----> Clear as mud right

The funny thing is if your decided to order extra hoops online, they go in no problem so I never understood why the Brother hoops are so hard


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:


> Welcome Shannon
> 
> OMG this is so cute...where did you get him??? And also what are these scissors you speak of. I missed that post apparently. PS for other looking for scissors, Joann's will have ALL scissors on sale 50% off Aug 3-5 if you can wait that long
> 
> Are you saying the hoop won't snap in like it won't snap together or into the machine? The 2 pieces of the hoop may snap together better if you have the hoop with the adjustment a little larger/opened more. Sometimes I struggle then I say, "oh yeh, unscrew it more!" If it isn't going onto the machine is it because the "locking" lever isn't up all the way where the hoop slides onto the machine? Is the hoop catching on anything like the foot or needle? Is part of the shirt underneath the hoop stuck on anything? Hopefully you can figure it out. Maybe take a pic of where it gets stuck...maybe someone whit the same machine can see a problem???



I got Mickey at FrouFroubyHeatherSue, they have minnie too. The problem isn't the fabric into the hoop, it's attaching the hoop to the arm part. 



miprender said:


> First...love the shirt. It came out awesome.
> 
> Second... mostly everyone with the PE770 knows what you are talking about. It does get easier over time, but I noticed it is harder to clip back in if the clips/arm are too far to the end. There just seems not to be enough support to really clip it in.
> 
> What I normally do is after a step where I need to the hoop off I hit the button where I can go back a step. It will then move the arm to the center and be easier to put in. Just remember to hit the button to move it to the next step ----> Clear as mud right
> 
> The funny thing is if your decided to order extra hoops online, they go in no problem so I never understood why the Brother hoops are so hard



I didn't ever pay attention to where the arm was, but that makes sense since when I shut it off and came back to it later, it was all better. 

Also, here are the scissors I am amassing: 






The tiny ones I got yesterday at Joann (sort of, they weren't FROM Joann so I couldn't use a coupon which sucks. They have a sewing machine/embroidery shop inside Joann that is separate and is usually not very friendly or helpful. Yesterday I lucked out and actually got my questions answered.)
The ones on the left were ones I ordered when I got my machine, they had good reviews on Amazon and are great for cutting straight lines. Not so much with tiny curves. The "regular" scissors are just in there for scale so you can see how small the new curvy ones are. I hope that helps.


----------



## pequele

goteamwood said:


> I got Mickey at FrouFroubyHeatherSue, they have minnie too. The problem isn't the fabric into the hoop, it's attaching the hoop to the arm part.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ever pay attention to where the arm was, but that makes sense since when I shut it off and came back to it later, it was all better.
> 
> Also, here are the scissors I am amassing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny ones I got yesterday at Joann (sort of, they weren't FROM Joann so I couldn't use a coupon which sucks. They have a sewing machine/embroidery shop inside Joann that is separate and is usually not very friendly or helpful. Yesterday I lucked out and actually got my questions answered.)
> The ones on the left were ones I ordered when I got my machine, they had good reviews on Amazon and are great for cutting straight lines. Not so much with tiny curves. The "regular" scissors are just in there for scale so you can see how small the new curvy ones are. I hope that helps.



cool I have that website! I'm gonna check things out...I did buy a bit of stuff last night so I MAY have to wait 

OOOO I got those scissors from the store I bought my machine at. The guy threw em in for me!! YEAH!!! I need REAL scissors that cut strait though.

 I had to put that here...my mom said "mommy pick the fireman!" Now I have to pick the pirate 

What does everyone prefer to use for the appliques to stick the fabric to the shirt? I don't really know what to buy to get started. My mom is only aware of the kind you have to heat on both sides and I know that can't be right!


----------



## pyrxtc

miprender said:


> I know, there is none in all of New England. What's up with that? We love fabric too.



There is a Hobby Lobby in Manchester, NH. Still in New England I believe ! It does a take a while to get there but they have some nice fabric.


----------



## dianemom2

Sew into Disney said:


> I am officially coming out of lurker mode  I have been lurking for around a month now.
> 
> My name is Shannon and I am a single mom. I work a full time job, go to school full time and sew on the side for my kids and to make extra money.  I taught myself how to sew around 8 years ago. I own 4 sewing machines, a serger, and a sewing/embroidery machine.
> 
> I have not used the embroidery part of my machine in over 6 years. After seeing what some of you have done recently I have decided I need to have some fun with it. I just want to thank you all for the awesome info on where to find embroidery stuff. I spent a bulk of my morning looking at things.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot ... what can you tell me about clippies? I see downloads for them on the sites and I get that they are for hair clips. Are they easy to make? My Princess finally has enough hair to do little piggies with and she is letting me. I would love to make her cute clips.


HI Shannon,  welcome to the group.  We can't wait to see what you make!  I've never made any clippies so I can't comment on them.  I've looked at them several times but never been motivated to try them out.



goteamwood said:


> Thanks for the tips on the scissors. I did have curved ones, but I went today and got some tiny ones which helped a lot. I do have a question for you PE770 aficionados, though. I have real trouble getting the hoop to clip in sometimes. Not everytime... Sometimes it just snaps right into place with zero efforts, and sometimes I cannot for the life of me and the strength of 10 men get the darn thing to snap in. I have it all lined up, put the front pin in first, pulling back on the tab, etc. And I cannot find rhyme nor reason why it is SO EASY sometimes and a huge pain others. Like today I literally walked away from it for a few hours because I could not no matter what get the darn thing in. It is mixed within a project even, like the first time is fine, second time is fine, 3rd time WILL NOT CLICK. Anything advice?
> 
> I made a cute little safari mickey t-shirt to go under the safari vests, and it turned out awesome. My only problem was getting the hoop back in for a couple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to whip up another of these for the other kid.


Glad that you got the little scissors.  I have a small pair that I actually picked up at Walmart which I love.  And they only cost like $4.  I think that there has been some discussion on here before about how to handle the hoop issue.  I know that Andrea has some problems and she found a way to file something down to fix it.  Love the safari Mickey shirt.  It will look great with the safari vests.



Sandi S said:


> Here are a few of my Disney looks:
> 
> Minnie fireworks top (McCall's 6566):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie zebra tee and zebra skort (Butterick 4460):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Disney Mom tee & tropical print shorts (Simplicity 1887):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut more fabrics while we watch the Olympics!


Love all the additional stuff.  You are going to have a completely new wardrobe for this trip and so are all the kids.



Sandi S said:


> Too much!...and I bought more shirts to applique on while I was at Target today...
> 
> I'm cutting out stuff right now. My children stayed up for the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympics, so it's safe to say I can stay up late and no one will bother me if I sleep in.


So what else do you have planned?


----------



## tinkbell13

tpettie said:


> Love the shirts think I'm going to have to go make my group some now...    Who'l appliqué is it??
> 
> Side note what kind of race season is it for you.  cars or horses??



Thanks! File is from FrouFroubyHeatherSue. They were great for keeping track of everyone. We had so many comments on them while we were there. DH wore his the other day and we ended up taking his parents out for lunch. Our waiter used to work at WDW and wanted to buy DH's shirt from him! It was too funny.

Our race season is cars. Sprint cars to be exact. We are part of a touring group (Southern Ontario Sprints) that race at dirt tracks across southern Ontario. We also had a race in Quebec at the beginning of the year. It's a lot of work, but we have a lot of fun with it and the other racers.


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> So what else do you have planned?



pool bags for my 3 boys - all cut out and ready to go for appliques, drawstring backpacks for my older two to take in the parks, one more outfit each for Benjamin and Gracie, something for me to wear to the princess dinner...and more t-shirts

I'm on my 2nd shirt right now with several more already pre-fused with stabilizer...

I am nuts!


----------



## pequele

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> There is a Hobby Lobby in Manchester, NH. Still in New England I believe ! It does a take a while to get there but they have some nice fabric.



Oooo where? I know AC Moore at the mall but that all I really know there.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

I've made these Minnie Mouse Clippies.  I bought them a while ago, and I can't remember who had them then, but I know Heather has some too.  They're made of felt, and super easy to do.  I can do six at a time on my 6x10 hoop, they don't take long at all.   I think these are two inch.  Ignore the Jessie braid, she was trying on the hat!  





And a close up...





I plan on making these for the little girls in my Dream FE group.


----------



## cogero

WTMTQ so many cute things posted.

We are home from our cruise on the Magic and it was truly magical.

Now to gear up for our DVC vacation at the end of the month.


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> Oooo where? I know AC Moore at the mall but that all I really know there.



Across the street from the mall, going into the Toys R Us parking lot. right next to Chuck e Cheese. It's a huge store.


----------



## VBAndrea

goteamwood said:


> True story, when my parents were first married, my Dad went to work and casually mentioned to my mom that here was a pile of things that needed mending... so when he got home it was all done. And when he went to use the "hole" in the front of his boxers, she played dumb and said, "I thought you wanted ALL the holes fixed!" and he never asked her to mend again.




And your Super Hero items are Super!  (no pun intended)



Sandi S said:


> 8 more days until we leave...and in the last 24 hours, this is what I did for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannel Perry sleep shorts for my older boys (they are the same size = mostly interchangeable wardrobe)
> Black tee with Fantasia Mickey and the broom - DH
> Green Pooh tee - me
> Green giraffe & Mickey tee - for Benjamin, who is obsessed with giraffes (His little eyes bugged out when he saw it)
> Tan safari Pluto tee - for Matthew
> Green Simba tee - for Jamie
> Pink Mom tee - me (duh!)
> Orange Dad tee - DH (who else?)
> 
> I am going to try to sew one more thing before bedtime as well as switch over the serger thread so it will be ready for what I need tomorrow...ugh, still so much more I want to finish!


WOW!  You are one productive woman!



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning to All,
> Just caught up looking through so many pages of beautiful projects.  I've been so busy that I don't seem to get on here as much as I should to keep up.  Love all the new dresses....and nice to see clothes for little boys too.  Wishing those with sick family members a "Get Well Soon and Speedy recoveries".   Also, "Welcome" to new members and those that are learning to sew...enjoy.
> I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> .Front of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila


Adorable!  I agree about the fabric -- I just made Lisa a hospital gown with it and thought mine was printed wonky.  It turned out perfectly aligned, but I had to improvise a bit to get it that way.



pyrxtc said:


> I like the way you color blocked it and it looks really cute.
> 
> What do you mean by curved ends ??


The stripes in the print do not align perpendicular with the selvage end -- I thought mine was misprinted but I guess it's all like that  



goteamwood said:


> Thanks for the tips on the scissors. I did have curved ones, but I went today and got some tiny ones which helped a lot. I do have a question for you PE770 aficionados, though. I have real trouble getting the hoop to clip in sometimes. Not everytime... Sometimes it just snaps right into place with zero efforts, and sometimes I cannot for the life of me and the strength of 10 men get the darn thing to snap in. I have it all lined up, put the front pin in first, pulling back on the tab, etc. And I cannot find rhyme nor reason why it is SO EASY sometimes and a huge pain others. Like today I literally walked away from it for a few hours because I could not no matter what get the darn thing in. It is mixed within a project even, like the first time is fine, second time is fine, 3rd time WILL NOT CLICK. Anything advice?
> 
> I made a cute little safari mickey t-shirt to go under the safari vests, and it turned out awesome. My only problem was getting the hoop back in for a couple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to whip up another of these for the other kid.


Love the shirt!

Take a file to the interior metal pieces of the hoop and file them slightly.  It will help.  Also do what Michelle advised and back up a step so the hoop recenters to reattach (and then of course forward again to get to the step you really need).



Sandi S said:


> Here are a few of my Disney looks:
> 
> Minnie fireworks top (McCall's 6566):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie zebra tee and zebra skort (Butterick 4460):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Disney Mom tee & tropical print shorts (Simplicity 1887):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut more fabrics while we watch the Olympics!


I love the zebra skort!!!!  I am a huge skort fan -- was it a difficult pattern?  Please bear in mind I am not a fan of commercial patterns.  Everything looks fantastic   How many suitcases are you bringing? 





goteamwood said:


> I got Mickey at FrouFroubyHeatherSue, they have minnie too. The problem isn't the fabric into the hoop, it's attaching the hoop to the arm part.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ever pay attention to where the arm was, but that makes sense since when I shut it off and came back to it later, it was all better.
> 
> Also, here are the scissors I am amassing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny ones I got yesterday at Joann (sort of, they weren't FROM Joann so I couldn't use a coupon which sucks. They have a sewing machine/embroidery shop inside Joann that is separate and is usually not very friendly or helpful. Yesterday I lucked out and actually got my questions answered.)
> The ones on the left were ones I ordered when I got my machine, they had good reviews on Amazon and are great for cutting straight lines. Not so much with tiny curves. The "regular" scissors are just in there for scale so you can see how small the new curvy ones are. I hope that helps.


I have the scissors on the left and use them for most everything without difficulty.  I think with a little practice it will get easier for you.



dianemom2 said:


> I know that Andrea has some problems and she found a way to file something down to fix it.


What a memory!



Sandi S said:


> I am nuts!


Yes, you are!  Though I wish I was as nutty as you (that's a compliment).



cogero said:


> WTMTQ so many cute things posted.
> 
> We are home from our cruise on the Magic and it was truly magical.
> 
> Now to gear up for our DVC vacation at the end of the month.


Welcome back, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## pequele

pyrxtc said:
			
		

> Across the street from the mall, going into the Toys R Us parking lot. right next to Chuck e Cheese. It's a huge store.



Gotcha. Never had noticed! Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## goteamwood

So I am finishing up the second safari mickey shirt and something went seriously awry. I am on the LAST step of 14, no issues so far, and all of a sudden everything jammed up and keeps giving me the error that the safety feature was activated and everything stops. I can hear something struggling in the bobbin area. I cleared out the top thread that was in there, now 4-5 times, and re-threaded and re-threaded and re-threaded and no luck. The manual troubleshooting was not at all helpful, and the internet brother site just said thread was jammed, remove it and keep sewing. Where else could it be jammed? SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## pequele

Is your top thread spool loaded the right way? I had no idea what "off the back" meant for mine because I thought the total opposite from what it is!

Foot down?

Hoop secured in?

Needle tight?


----------



## Sandi S

Andrea - the skort was easy. I have a Kwik Sew skort pattern I'd like to try out as well.


----------



## Jen7079

My machine came in yesterday and we did the big unveiling. Had to run to JoAnne's because it came with nothing. My thread from Threadarts isn't here yet (I didn't order it until Thursday) so I went ahead and got some thread by several different brands to see what I like best. All the stabilizers were 50% off and I had an additional 20% off. We came home and played with the machine. It is pretty fun. 

I realized last night that I couldn't find my sewing scissors so I went by JoAnne's after class today and picked up 2 pairs of Gingher scissors, a curved pair and shears. They were pretty pricey. I got home and looked them up on Amazon and they were less that 50% ($30.51 compared to $67.) of what I paid for them at JoAnne's. Ordered them from Amazon and they will be here Wednesday. Taking them back to JoAnne's and with all the money I saved I am going to buy some applique designs! 

I didn't realize that Amazon was a good source for sewing stuff. Has anyone else found any good buys on Amazon for sewing?

Also does anyone have a case for the Brother PE770?

Jennifer


----------



## goteamwood

Jen7079 said:
			
		

> My machine came in yesterday and we did the big unveiling. Had to run to JoAnne's because it came with nothing. My thread from Threadarts isn't here yet (I didn't order it until Thursday) so I went ahead and got some thread by several different brands to see what I like best. All the stabilizers were 50% off and I had an additional 20% off. We came home and played with the machine. It is pretty fun.
> 
> I realized last night that I couldn't find my sewing scissors so I went by JoAnne's after class today and picked up 2 pairs of Gingher scissors, a curved pair and shears. They were pretty pricey. I got home and looked them up on Amazon and they were less that 50% ($30.51 compared to $67.) of what I paid for them at JoAnne's. Ordered them from Amazon and they will be here Wednesday. Taking them back to JoAnne's and with all the money I saved I am going to buy some applique designs!
> 
> I didn't realize that Amazon was a good source for sewing stuff. Has anyone else found any good buys on Amazon for sewing?
> 
> Also does anyone have a case for the Brother PE770?
> 
> Jennifer



I've ordered presser feet many times from amazon. I usually find the one I want/need on the manufacturer site then search amazon for that item number. They have been literally a fraction of the cost. Also I ordered my pe770, some thread (shipped from thread art) scissors and stabilizer from amazon too. So much easier than taking two 2-year-olds to a fabric store, too!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> pool bags for my 3 boys - all cut out and ready to go for appliques, drawstring backpacks for my older two to take in the parks, one more outfit each for Benjamin and Gracie, something for me to wear to the princess dinner...and more t-shirts
> 
> I'm on my 2nd shirt right now with several more already pre-fused with stabilizer...
> 
> I am nuts!


Wow, I am with Andrea when I wonder how many suitcases you are taking on this trip???? I hope you will fit into the car once you put in the luggage.  Can't wait to see your wonderful pool bags and all the other stuff that you will finish very soon!



cogero said:


> WTMTQ so many cute things posted.
> 
> We are home from our cruise on the Magic and it was truly magical.
> 
> Now to gear up for our DVC vacation at the end of the month.


Glad you had a great trip!  I am so jealous that you have two Disney vacations this summer!


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:


> Is your top thread spool loaded the right way? I had no idea what "off the back" meant for mine because I thought the total opposite from what it is!
> 
> Foot down?
> 
> Hoop secured in?
> 
> Needle tight?



It is threaded the same exact way I have threaded it every previous time. Doing everything the same. It literally freaked out on the very last step. Now that I got the munchkins into bed I can go wrestle with it more.


----------



## Sandi S

Jen7079 said:


> My machine came in yesterday and we did the big unveiling. Had to run to JoAnne's because it came with nothing. My thread from Threadarts isn't here yet (I didn't order it until Thursday) so I went ahead and got some thread by several different brands to see what I like best. All the stabilizers were 50% off and I had an additional 20% off. We came home and played with the machine. It is pretty fun.
> 
> I realized last night that I couldn't find my sewing scissors so I went by JoAnne's after class today and picked up 2 pairs of Gingher scissors, a curved pair and shears. They were pretty pricey. I got home and looked them up on Amazon and they were less that 50% ($30.51 compared to $67.) of what I paid for them at JoAnne's. Ordered them from Amazon and they will be here Wednesday. Taking them back to JoAnne's and with all the money I saved I am going to buy some applique designs!
> 
> I didn't realize that Amazon was a good source for sewing stuff. Has anyone else found any good buys on Amazon for sewing?
> 
> Also does anyone have a case for the Brother PE770?
> 
> Jennifer



FUN!! I am a big sale shopper at Joann's and Hancock, so I get most basic supplies there when they are on sale, but I also get 15% off with my teacher discount, so that's a big help.



dianemom2 said:


> Wow, I am with Andrea when I wonder how many suitcases you are taking on this trip???? I hope you will fit into the car once you put in the luggage.  Can't wait to see your wonderful pool bags and all the other stuff that you will finish very soon!
> 
> 
> Glad you had a great trip!  I am so jealous that you have two Disney vacations this summer!



Not sure, BUT given that we are a family of six and spending ten days at Disney plus a day traveling each direction, the car will be full. Everything pales in comparison, though, to my cross-country adventure in 2009 - 6 people (me, my mom and the 4 kids) plus we had strollers, diapers, 3 weeks worth of stuff...it was insane. Luckily, I drive a Toyota Sienna so we do have plenty of room.

I have a method for packing my crew (and making sure everyone looks nice for pictures b/c I love taking pictures on vacation). I pack a complete set of clothes for every person for one day in a bag (like a plastic bag from a clothing store). I roll everything together with the largest clothes on the outside. On the bag, I place a tape label with what day it is for. I have also been known to pack one bag per stop when we make multiple stops. I pack the car so the things we need first are on top. I have it down to a science. My spreadsheet for making stuff (and figuring out what day it was for, planning the trip) will turn into my packing list.


----------



## pequele

Jen7079 said:


> My machine came in yesterday and we did the big unveiling. Had to run to JoAnne's because it came with nothing. My thread from Threadarts isn't here yet (I didn't order it until Thursday) so I went ahead and got some thread by several different brands to see what I like best. All the stabilizers were 50% off and I had an additional 20% off. We came home and played with the machine. It is pretty fun.
> 
> I realized last night that I couldn't find my sewing scissors so I went by JoAnne's after class today and picked up 2 pairs of Gingher scissors, a curved pair and shears. They were pretty pricey. I got home and looked them up on Amazon and they were less that 50% ($30.51 compared to $67.) of what I paid for them at JoAnne's. Ordered them from Amazon and they will be here Wednesday. Taking them back to JoAnne's and with all the money I saved I am going to buy some applique designs!
> 
> I didn't realize that Amazon was a good source for sewing stuff. Has anyone else found any good buys on Amazon for sewing?
> 
> Also does anyone have a case for the Brother PE770?
> 
> Jennifer



BUMMER on the whole scissors thing...Aug 3-5 is their Founders Day sale so the scissors (all brands) will be on sale 50% off. My mom told me to pick up some of those german kind haha. I told her go with me as I like to help her spend money just as much as she likes to get ME to spend money 



goteamwood said:


> It is threaded the same exact way I have threaded it every previous time. Doing everything the same. It literally freaked out on the very last step. Now that I got the munchkins into bed I can go wrestle with it more.



GRRRRR!!! Any luck yet tonight? Needle have a burr???? Try changing the needle if you can't find anything else!



Sandi S said:


> FUN!! I am a big sale shopper at Joann's and Hancock, so I get most basic supplies there when they are on sale, but I also get 15% off with my teacher discount, so that's a big help.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, BUT given that we are a family of six and spending ten days at Disney plus a day traveling each direction, the car will be full. Everything pales in comparison, though, to my cross-country adventure in 2009 - 6 people (me, my mom and the 4 kids) plus we had strollers, diapers, 3 weeks worth of stuff...it was insane. Luckily, I drive a Toyota Sienna so we do have plenty of room.
> 
> I have a method for packing my crew (and making sure everyone looks nice for pictures b/c I love taking pictures on vacation). I pack a complete set of clothes for every person for one day in a bag (like a plastic bag from a clothing store). I roll everything together with the largest clothes on the outside. On the bag, I place a tape label with what day it is for. I have also been known to pack one bag per stop when we make multiple stops. I pack the car so the things we need first are on top. I have it down to a science. My spreadsheet for making stuff (and figuring out what day it was for, planning the trip) will turn into my packing list.




Oh lordy, I wish I could be THAT organized! I at least layout outfits to pack so I haven't packed 12 shirts and 4 bottoms (that don't match!) and get to our destination and say oops!  Say, how long does it take to drive from NC?  PYRXTC, have you ever driven from NH? How long for you guys and do you stop? I'm debating to some time drive down. I'm one who could drive for like 15 hrs a day but I don't know about anyone else that would be in the car haha. Where do you stop if you do?


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> Oh lordy, I wish I could be THAT organized! I at least layout outfits to pack so I haven't packed 12 shirts and 4 bottoms (that don't match!) and get to our destination and say oops!  Say, how long does it take to drive from NC?  PYRXTC, have you ever driven from NH? How long for you guys and do you stop? I'm debating to some time drive down. I'm one who could drive for like 15 hrs a day but I don't know about anyone else that would be in the car haha. Where do you stop if you do?



We have driven quite a few times. All but one time we stop in N.C. at my sister's . We stop in Raeford but you could stop right off the highway. It took us about 15 hours to do it from our house in middle NH. Sometimes we spent the night but sometimes we let the kids play during the day while we napped and then we started driving in the evening again so that the kids were sleeping in the car for the majority of the ride. Left about 6 or 7 pm so that they could get a full nights sleep. we napped about 4 hours to start driving the 9 hours we had left til Disney.

When we stop, everyone uses the bathroom. no extra drinks because we are not stopping more than once every 6 hours. We use the bathroom every time we get gas or stop to eat. That is when we switch driving also so the non-driver can sleep. Could be harder to easier to do with a 3 yr old.

We drive because we found that gas going down for 6 or 7 of us was much cheaper than flights for all of us. next time we drive down will be harder because my sister lives up near us now and we ahve nowhere to stop.


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> Not sure, BUT given that we are a family of six and spending ten days at Disney plus a day traveling each direction, the car will be full. Everything pales in comparison, though, to my cross-country adventure in 2009 - 6 people (me, my mom and the 4 kids) plus we had strollers, diapers, 3 weeks worth of stuff...it was insane. Luckily, I drive a Toyota Sienna so we do have plenty of room.
> 
> I have a method for packing my crew (and making sure everyone looks nice for pictures b/c I love taking pictures on vacation). I pack a complete set of clothes for every person for one day in a bag (like a plastic bag from a clothing store). I roll everything together with the largest clothes on the outside. On the bag, I place a tape label with what day it is for. I have also been known to pack one bag per stop when we make multiple stops. I pack the car so the things we need first are on top. I have it down to a science. My spreadsheet for making stuff (and figuring out what day it was for, planning the trip) will turn into my packing list.


I have a Toyota Sienna also but I am a huge over packer.  Once I get in all the stuff we need for our trips even with just 4 of us, it gets crowded.  I like your method of packing.  That sounds like it works great.  

I pack me and my younger daughter into one suitcase and dh and the older daughter into another suitcase.  Then we also take a small suitcase with all our toiletries and everything we need for overnight for our stop on the drive down to Florida.  I don't really have to do much packing anymore.  I get my stuff and dh's stuff (because he just can't pack, too disorganized).  The girls each get their own stuff.   The best part is that my younger dd, who is 12 loves to be the one to put everything into the suitcases and make sure it is all organized.  I love it!



pequele said:


> Oh lordy, I wish I could be THAT organized! I at least layout outfits to pack so I haven't packed 12 shirts and 4 bottoms (that don't match!) and get to our destination and say oops!  Say, how long does it take to drive from NC?  PYRXTC, have you ever driven from NH? How long for you guys and do you stop? I'm debating to some time drive down. I'm one who could drive for like 15 hrs a day but I don't know about anyone else that would be in the car haha. Where do you stop if you do?


When my kids were little and I was stressed out about packing, one year I forgot to pack any underwear at all for my older dd.  We had to go out and buy her underwear on the first day of vacation.  Luckily we were right near a Target.

We always drive to Florida.  The cost savings for us are HUGE!  We live in MD and we take two days.  We don't wake up crazy early the first day because I want to leave after rush hour (the DC rush hour is awful!!!!!!!!).  We usually stop in Savannah and the second day we get to around Orlando a little after noon.  We get to Sarasota by around 2 pm most of the time if that's where we are heading.  If we left early and drove for longer we could do it in one long day but I prefer not to.  My kids are very good in the car and we've been doing the drive at least once a year for the last 9 years.  They each have a kindle and an ipod which keeps them entertained.  When they were littler they had leap pads and leapsters which keep them very busy.  They also know that there is a lot of fun waiting for them at the end of the drive so they are pretty good about it.


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:
			
		

> BUMMER on the whole scissors thing...Aug 3-5 is their Founders Day sale so the scissors (all brands) will be on sale 50% off. My mom told me to pick up some of those german kind haha. I told her go with me as I like to help her spend money just as much as she likes to get ME to spend money
> 
> GRRRRR!!! Any luck yet tonight? Needle have a burr???? Try changing the needle if you can't find anything else!
> 
> Oh lordy, I wish I could be THAT organized! I at least layout outfits to pack so I haven't packed 12 shirts and 4 bottoms (that don't match!) and get to our destination and say oops!  Say, how long does it take to drive from NC?  PYRXTC, have you ever driven from NH? How long for you guys and do you stop? I'm debating to some time drive down. I'm one who could drive for like 15 hrs a day but I don't know about anyone else that would be in the car haha. Where do you stop if you do?



Finally finished the safari Mickey shirt but not before two hours of troubleshooting. I wish I could say what worked but truly I have no idea. I essentially did the same things over and over and eventually it worked. I changed the bobbin, the needle (which didn't work so I changed it back then broke that needle and replaced it then broke that new one) and tried re-re-re-threading everything. When it finally did stop jamming it was off alignment so I had to rip out a bunch of stitches. And by the time it was done I managed to have a gaping hole in the shirt. Sigh.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Does anyone know if you can buy (and where) that stretchy crochet fabric used for headbands?  I am looking to buy it for the top part of a dress for my DD but am having a hard time finding it anywhere!  Thanks for your help!
Here is a picture of what I mean . . . .


----------



## goteamwood

OhStuffandFluff said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you can buy (and where) that stretchy crochet fabric used for headbands?  I am looking to buy it for the top part of a dress for my DD but am having a hard time finding it anywhere!  Thanks for your help!
> Here is a picture of what I mean . . . .



The hobby lobby near me has lots of options like that. They are in with wearable crafts like blank shirts, bandanas, etc, not by fabric.


----------



## TinkNH

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy (and where) that stretchy crochet fabric used for headbands?  I am looking to buy it for the top part of a dress for my DD but am having a hard time finding it anywhere!  Thanks for your help!
> Here is a picture of what I mean . . . .




I think those are crochet..so you may need to look for the elasticized ribbon they are crochet with?  they have headbands and some tops here http://www.haloheaven.com/tops.html  i found rolls of it on etsy http://www.etsy.com/listing/1039763...crochet-ribbon-2?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_includes[0]=materials&ga_search_query=crochet+elastic+ribbon&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## pyrxtc

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy (and where) that stretchy crochet fabric used for headbands?  I am looking to buy it for the top part of a dress for my DD but am having a hard time finding it anywhere!  Thanks for your help!
> Here is a picture of what I mean . . . .



They sell rolls of it at Hobby Lobby and Walmart.


----------



## Sandi S

The Gingher (german) scissors are worth the money.

From central NC, it should take about 9 hours. I plan to stop about every 3-4 hours.

In college- % drove to wdw with friends for spring break once. It took forever from Long Island, but we did it in 24 hours (including a breakdown in SC).


----------



## Holstar

Hey guys!

I just wanted to let you all know how amazing and inspirational you are!

I've been on Disboards for a little while, usually hanging out around the UK trip planning forum, but a couple of days ago I stumbled upon this gem and I've spent the last day getting through the 218 pages! You are all so talented!

We're going on our first trip to Walt Disney World next August (2013), and we're taking our three nieces with us. I've been getting more and more frustrated at how little Disney clothing and accessories you can buy in the UK, especially in the ages I need - but you guys have inspired me to actually take the plunge and do it myself!

When I was little I used to watch my mum sew and I wished I could do what she did - sadly, she passed away when I was very young, so I never really had anyone teach me how to sew. But, thanks to you guys I've just signed up for sewing classes!

You are all fab!

Hollie xxx


----------



## dianemom2

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy (and where) that stretchy crochet fabric used for headbands?  I am looking to buy it for the top part of a dress for my DD but am having a hard time finding it anywhere!  Thanks for your help!
> Here is a picture of what I mean . . . .


They had some purple like that on clearance at my Joanns for 25 cents a yard.  I almost bought some last week but then I wasn't sure what I'd do with it so I left it behind.



Holstar said:


> We're going on our first trip to Walt Disney World next August (2013), and we're taking our three nieces with us. I've been getting more and more frustrated at how little Disney clothing and accessories you can buy in the UK, especially in the ages I need - but you guys have inspired me to actually take the plunge and do it myself!
> 
> When I was little I used to watch my mum sew and I wished I could do what she did - sadly, she passed away when I was very young, so I never really had anyone teach me how to sew. But, thanks to you guys I've just signed up for sewing classes!
> 
> You are all fab!
> 
> Hollie xxx


Hi Hollie and welcome to the group!  There are several people on here who are basically new to sewing.  It is amazing what you can learn to make quite quickly.  Your nieces are so lucky to have you sew for them and take them to Disney?  How old are they?  I have a little 5 year old niece that I love to sew things for.


----------



## cogero

Welcome Hollie. 

good luck with the sewing classes, I am totally self taught and love creating things for my kiddos and others  I wish I had listened when my grandma wanted to teach me she was a seamstress.


----------



## pequele

Hi Hollie! Welcome!!! I'm one of the new sewers and while I haven't yet tackled the sewing part I started with embroidery. I have a seeing project lined up though. Just need to get supplies and then I can start. Have fun in your class!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Thanks to everyone for your input on those stretchy crochet headbands things!!  I have found a good lead from one of the Etsy sellers!  I am so happy!  Thanks again!


----------



## TinkNH

Holstar said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know how amazing and inspirational you are!
> 
> I've been on Disboards for a little while, usually hanging out around the UK trip planning forum, but a couple of days ago I stumbled upon this gem and I've spent the last day getting through the 218 pages! You are all so talented!
> 
> We're going on our first trip to Walt Disney World next August (2013), and we're taking our three nieces with us. I've been getting more and more frustrated at how little Disney clothing and accessories you can buy in the UK, especially in the ages I need - but you guys have inspired me to actually take the plunge and do it myself!
> 
> When I was little I used to watch my mum sew and I wished I could do what she did - sadly, she passed away when I was very young, so I never really had anyone teach me how to sew. But, thanks to you guys I've just signed up for sewing classes!
> 
> You are all fab!
> 
> Hollie xxx



hi hollie!
It was this thread and our upcoming trip that got me behind the sewing machine too...I have learned all of what I know from these ladies and you tube


----------



## pyrxtc

Where can I find easy paper (not printable) patterns for winter clothes for girls. I don't want to make sweats since those are cheap or leggings. I want a fun dress with long sleeves or something but not too fancy. All I've seen out there now is lots of summer stuff. When does the winter patterns come out ?

I know I can put shirts under the summer stuff but that's no fun to make .......


----------



## goteamwood

After I made bowling shirts aplenty my husband and other WDW travelers in our party requested grownups bowling shirts. I got a pattern, fabrics and now I have an embroidery machine. I've been asked to do toy story, nemo, monsters inc and wall-e. I found fabric, believe it or not, for monsters and wall-e but not much. I was hoping to add appliqués. I found several monsters inc ones, the nemo and TS are easy to find but does anyone know where I can find wall-e? I did get wall-e himself from divas but I was really hoping for eve and a buy-n-large logo, perhaps even just the wall-e logo. I did find all of those on a terrifically sketchy looking Russian site which I am not eager to use. No love for wall-e in the embroidery world, eh?


----------



## Sew into Disney

TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've made these Minnie Mouse Clippies.  I bought them a while ago, and I can't remember who had them then, but I know Heather has some too.  They're made of felt, and super easy to do.  I can do six at a time on my 6x10 hoop, they don't take long at all.   I think these are two inch.  Ignore the Jessie braid, she was trying on the hat!
> 
> And a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on making these for the little girls in my Dream FE group.



Thank you for posting the pics of the clips.  I purchased a Cars logo clippie and tested it out. I am working on a Lightening McQueen dress and thought it would look cute to have matching clips. 


I have not mastered the art of multi-quotes just yet. 

SandiS .... I love all of your work. The zebra skort is awesome! 

GoTeamWood ... I swear I saw some Wall-e stuff this week. I will have to go back and look through the sites I was on.

I am working on trying to remember who everyone is but the thread moves so quickly. 

We took our most recent trip to Disneyland earlier this month. I made my Princess a Minnie dress and a Jessie dress. 






She loves meeting the characters ... 





I made this dress last summer and gave it to my sister so my niece could have it for their trip they took in October. It is Ariel themed but I was never thrilled with it. I felt it needed something more to make it "pop"







I had to buy a new embroidery hoop to get my machine up and running again. So worth the money!  I started on a Halloween themed dress last  night. I will post pictures as soon as it is done. I am kicking myself for not using my embroidery machine for so long.


----------



## sewmess

I have a habit of visiting DISBoards a couple of months before Disney trips to get myself in the the mood, or more accurately, exercise some of the excitment.  I remembered seeing this thread when I was on after our last visit (working on my ultimate FAIL TR) so when I offered to make a Disney outfit or two for a coworker's 3 year old's first visit to WDW I knew I needed to revisit.

So,  Hello, and you all are a great inspiration and invoke major machine envy (I have a lovely sewing machine, but no embroidery.)

I've been so busy looking at everyone's goodies, that I am now going to go back and check the tutorials and other links on the first page.

(and my screenname was actually from another craft sight before I came here.  I use it for simplicity's sake)


----------



## RMAMom

GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning to All,
> Just caught up looking through so many pages of beautiful projects.  I've been so busy that I don't seem to get on here as much as I should to keep up.  Love all the new dresses....and nice to see clothes for little boys too.  Wishing those with sick family members a "Get Well Soon and Speedy recoveries".   Also, "Welcome" to new members and those that are learning to sew...enjoy.
> I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila


I love that, so clever, are you making two more or are they sharing it?



aboveH20 said:


> Thanks, but I already made the front so I'm hoping for an exact match.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about avoiding Joann.  Unfortunately there's one in the same plaza where I go grocery shopping so it's too convenient.  I finally convinced myself that just because I have a 40% off coupon doesn't mean I have to use it.
> 
> PS You asked about ribbon "finishing."  I started using fray check and quickly decided I'd go broke and couldn't tell if it was staining some of the ribbon.  Plan B was the old heat sealing them with a candle flame -- time consuming when there were 50+ ribbons.  So, the front of the bag is fray checked and the back is fire sealed.
> 
> PPS Some time ago you posted the horse outfit for your daughter.  I never had a chance to say how much I liked it, but well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought 2+ yards of red and it's still available online.  I don't know why black has been banished.
> 
> And you're right about my fortune going down the drain.  That fabric was the only thing standing between me and million$.
> 
> I decided not to go to Amsterdam.  I called and she said they don't have it and I didn't want to make the 20+ mile trip to find out she was right.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Boy, we're all singing the tune of trying to avoid Joann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Ginger and Dorrrine have been neglected lately, although I did make them Halloween witch's hats the other day.
> 
> You're right about the fabric having a weird feel -- even after it's washed.
> 
> *UPDATE* of sorts:  Yesterday I found some poly/cotton blend polka dots online and ordered a yard.  I'm not really expecting it to be an exact match of what I have (Murphy's law and all) but for $3.99 I figured I'd give it a try.
> 
> It's being sent from Beverly Hills -- probably some famous actress is destashing.


You are so funny! I hope it matches perfectly!



Sew into Disney said:


> I am officially coming out of lurker mode  I have been lurking for around a month now.
> 
> My name is Shannon and I am a single mom. I work a full time job, go to school full time and sew on the side for my kids and to make extra money.  I taught myself how to sew around 8 years ago. I own 4 sewing machines, a serger, and a sewing/embroidery machine.
> 
> I have not used the embroidery part of my machine in over 6 years. After seeing what some of you have done recently I have decided I need to have some fun with it. I just want to thank you all for the awesome info on where to find embroidery stuff. I spent a bulk of my morning looking at things.
> 
> I have gone out to the garage and pulled out my PED basic stuff and the attachment for the machine. YAY!  I am so excited! I do wish my machine had a bigger hoop size but I am happy that I even have a machine. I have been drooling over the Brother PE770 for the past day. Can't afford it just yet .... but it will be mine in the next 6 months.
> 
> I am sure I will do a lot more lurking than posting but I figured it was time to come out and say hi. Finding others that love sewing and Disney as much as I do makes me so very happy :dance3
> 
> Oh I almost forgot ... what can you tell me about clippies? I see downloads for them on the sites and I get that they are for hair clips. Are they easy to make? My Princess finally has enough hair to do little piggies with and she is letting me. I would love to make her cute clips.



Welcome, can't wait to see what you create!



goteamwood said:


> Thanks for the tips on the scissors. I did have curved ones, but I went today and got some tiny ones which helped a lot. I do have a question for you PE770 aficionados, though. I have real trouble getting the hoop to clip in sometimes. Not everytime... Sometimes it just snaps right into place with zero efforts, and sometimes I cannot for the life of me and the strength of 10 men get the darn thing to snap in. I have it all lined up, put the front pin in first, pulling back on the tab, etc. And I cannot find rhyme nor reason why it is SO EASY sometimes and a huge pain others. Like today I literally walked away from it for a few hours because I could not no matter what get the darn thing in. It is mixed within a project even, like the first time is fine, second time is fine, 3rd time WILL NOT CLICK. Anything advice?
> 
> I made a cute little safari mickey t-shirt to go under the safari vests, and it turned out awesome. My only problem was getting the hoop back in for a couple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to whip up another of these for the other kid.


Love that safari Mickey!



Sandi S said:


> Here are a few of my Disney looks:
> 
> Minnie fireworks top (McCall's 6566):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie zebra tee and zebra skort (Butterick 4460):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Disney Mom tee & tropical print shorts (Simplicity 1887):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut more fabrics while we watch the Olympics!


I love it all!!!



pequele said:


> cool I have that website! I'm gonna check things out...I did buy a bit of stuff last night so I MAY have to wait
> 
> OOOO I got those scissors from the store I bought my machine at. The guy threw em in for me!! YEAH!!! I need REAL scissors that cut strait though.
> 
> I had to put that here...my mom said "mommy pick the fireman!" Now I have to pick the pirate
> 
> What does everyone prefer to use for the appliques to stick the fabric to the shirt? I don't really know what to buy to get started. My mom is only aware of the kind you have to heat on both sides and I know that can't be right!


Do you mean when you are making appliques? I don't use anything, I just lay the fabric down and use my fingers to keep it smooth. Some people prefer to use a spray adhesive. I am not familiar with it but I know a lot of people here use the 505 spray from Joanns.



Sandi S said:


> pool bags for my 3 boys - all cut out and ready to go for appliques, drawstring backpacks for my older two to take in the parks, one more outfit each for Benjamin and Gracie, something for me to wear to the princess dinner...and more t-shirts
> 
> I'm on my 2nd shirt right now with several more already pre-fused with stabilizer...
> 
> I am nuts!


Not nuts, you are an amazing Mom who is making really cool memories for her kids! 



cogero said:


> WTMTQ so many cute things posted.
> 
> We are home from our cruise on the Magic and it was truly magical.
> 
> Now to gear up for our DVC vacation at the end of the month.


Welcome home, I'm glad you had a good time.



goteamwood said:


> So I am finishing up the second safari mickey shirt and something went seriously awry. I am on the LAST step of 14, no issues so far, and all of a sudden everything jammed up and keeps giving me the error that the safety feature was activated and everything stops. I can hear something struggling in the bobbin area. I cleared out the top thread that was in there, now 4-5 times, and re-threaded and re-threaded and re-threaded and no luck. The manual troubleshooting was not at all helpful, and the internet brother site just said thread was jammed, remove it and keep sewing. Where else could it be jammed? SO FRUSTRATING.


I read ahead and I'm so glad you worked this out! It's so frustrating when things like that happen.



Jen7079 said:


> My machine came in yesterday and we did the big unveiling. Had to run to JoAnne's because it came with nothing. My thread from Threadarts isn't here yet (I didn't order it until Thursday) so I went ahead and got some thread by several different brands to see what I like best. All the stabilizers were 50% off and I had an additional 20% off. We came home and played with the machine. It is pretty fun.
> 
> I realized last night that I couldn't find my sewing scissors so I went by JoAnne's after class today and picked up 2 pairs of Gingher scissors, a curved pair and shears. They were pretty pricey. I got home and looked them up on Amazon and they were less that 50% ($30.51 compared to $67.) of what I paid for them at JoAnne's. Ordered them from Amazon and they will be here Wednesday. Taking them back to JoAnne's and with all the money I saved I am going to buy some applique designs!
> 
> I didn't realize that Amazon was a good source for sewing stuff. Has anyone else found any good buys on Amazon for sewing?
> 
> Also does anyone have a case for the Brother PE770?
> 
> Jennifer



I never thought to look for scissors on Amazon! I have bought all kinds of feet for my sewing machine and I also bought extra hoops for my 770.



Holstar said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know how amazing and inspirational you are!
> 
> I've been on Disboards for a little while, usually hanging out around the UK trip planning forum, but a couple of days ago I stumbled upon this gem and I've spent the last day getting through the 218 pages! You are all so talented!
> 
> We're going on our first trip to Walt Disney World next August (2013), and we're taking our three nieces with us. I've been getting more and more frustrated at how little Disney clothing and accessories you can buy in the UK, especially in the ages I need - but you guys have inspired me to actually take the plunge and do it myself!
> 
> When I was little I used to watch my mum sew and I wished I could do what she did - sadly, she passed away when I was very young, so I never really had anyone teach me how to sew. But, thanks to you guys I've just signed up for sewing classes!
> 
> You are all fab!
> 
> Hollie xxx


How exciting! You also may want to check out patterns by Carla C on youcanmakethis.com Her patterns are like a sewing lesson and many of the ladies on this board taught themselves to sew using her easy fit pants or simply sweet pattern.



Sew into Disney said:


> Thank you for posting the pics of the clips.  I purchased a Cars logo clippie and tested it out. I am working on a Lightening McQueen dress and thought it would look cute to have matching clips.
> 
> 
> I have not mastered the art of multi-quotes just yet.
> 
> SandiS .... I love all of your work. The zebra skort is awesome!
> 
> GoTeamWood ... I swear I saw some Wall-e stuff this week. I will have to go back and look through the sites I was on.
> 
> I am working on trying to remember who everyone is but the thread moves so quickly.
> 
> We took our most recent trip to Disneyland earlier this month. I made my Princess a Minnie dress and a Jessie dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves meeting the characters ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress last summer and gave it to my sister so my niece could have it for their trip they took in October. It is Ariel themed but I was never thrilled with it. I felt it needed something more to make it "pop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to buy a new embroidery hoop to get my machine up and running again. So worth the money!  I started on a Halloween themed dress last  night. I will post pictures as soon as it is done. I am kicking myself for not using my embroidery machine for so long.


I love that pic of your DD with Mickey and I think your Ariel themed dress is adorable.


----------



## dianemom2

Sew into Disney said:


> We took our most recent trip to Disneyland earlier this month. I made my Princess a Minnie dress and a Jessie dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves meeting the characters ...


Very cute!  I love all the dresses but my favorite is the Jessie inspired dress.  I have been planning something Jessie themed for a while now. I have all the fabrics, I just need to get to work.



sewmess said:


> I have a habit of visiting DISBoards a couple of months before Disney trips to get myself in the the mood, or more accurately, exercise some of the excitment.  I remembered seeing this thread when I was on after our last visit (working on my ultimate FAIL TR) so when I offered to make a Disney outfit or two for a coworker's 3 year old's first visit to WDW I knew I needed to revisit.
> 
> So,  Hello, and you all are a great inspiration and invoke major machine envy (I have a lovely sewing machine, but no embroidery.)


Hi there and welcome to the group!  We can't wait to see what you make!


Well, I have been very busy while my girls are away at camp.  Here are some of the things I have made:

Mickey sports themed hoodie shirts for my nephews:













Next I made a monster themed dress for my niece.  It made with some of the baby wale corduroy that I got on Memorial Day weekend on that huge sale.













Next up is a Hippie themed Insa skirt and peasant top:









Then a shopping themed dress:





A Wild About Disney Dress:









A little knit dress with my niece's name on it:









A hoodie dress for my niece.  I made this dress by lengthening the Imke shirt pattern in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book:


----------



## Disney52303

We took our most recent trip to Disneyland earlier this month. I made my Princess a Minnie dress and a Jessie dress. 






She loves meeting the characters ... 





I made this dress last summer and gave it to my sister so my niece could have it for their trip they took in October. It is Ariel themed but I was never thrilled with it. I felt it needed something more to make it "pop"







I had to buy a new embroidery hoop to get my machine up and running again. So worth the money!  I started on a Halloween themed dress last  night. I will post pictures as soon as it is done. I am kicking myself for not using my embroidery machine for so long.[/QUOTE]

These are great - I love the Jessie dress the most!!! and I think the blue and green dress is precious!!!



sewmess said:


> I have a habit of visiting DISBoards a couple of months before Disney trips to get myself in the the mood, or more accurately, exercise some of the excitment.  I remembered seeing this thread when I was on after our last visit (working on my ultimate FAIL TR) so when I offered to make a Disney outfit or two for a coworker's 3 year old's first visit to WDW I knew I needed to revisit.
> 
> So,  Hello, and you all are a great inspiration and invoke major machine envy (I have a lovely sewing machine, but no embroidery.)
> 
> I've been so busy looking at everyone's goodies, that I am now going to go back and check the tutorials and other links on the first page.
> 
> (and my screenname was actually from another craft sight before I came here.  I use it for simplicity's sake)



Welcome!!


Here's my latest labor of love lol (yet another grainy iPad photo).  We had a small FE group so I decided to make each of the ladies an embroidered tote bag, we only had about 8 families.  I had 3-4 made and we got up to NINETEEN!!!  I have been making these bags in my sleep. DD and I organized all our gifts this morning and she laid these out first (top left is a small size Rosetta I made her to match mine).  I was actually 3 short. I just finished one and will crank out the last two tomorrow, one is cut... but I am watching gymnastics!






[/COLOR]


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Well, I have been very busy while my girls are away at camp.  Here are some of the things I have made:Mickey sports themed hoodie shirts for my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I made a monster themed dress for my niece.  It made with some of the baby wale corduroy that I got on Memorial Day weekend on that huge sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Hippie themed Insa skirt and peasant top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a shopping themed dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Wild About Disney Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little knit dress with my niece's name on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hoodie dress for my niece.  I made this dress by lengthening the Imke shirt pattern in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book:



Everything looks great. looks like you're getting good at shirring.



Disney52303 said:


> Here's my latest labor of love lol (yet another grainy iPad photo).  We had a small FE group so I decided to make each of the ladies an embroidered tote bag, we only had about 8 families.  I had 3-4 made and we got up to NINETEEN!!!  I have been making these bags in my sleep. DD and I organized all our gifts this morning and she laid these out first (top left is a small size Rosetta I made her to match mine).  I was actually 3 short. I just finished one and will crank out the last two tomorrow, one is cut... but I am watching gymnastics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



Lots of work but it will be well worth it I'm sure. Everything looks great and fun!


----------



## pequele

goteamwood said:
			
		

> After I made bowling shirts aplenty my husband and other WDW travelers in our party requested grownups bowling shirts. I got a pattern, fabrics and now I have an embroidery machine. I've been asked to do toy story, nemo, monsters inc and wall-e. I found fabric, believe it or not, for monsters and wall-e but not much. I was hoping to add appliqués. I found several monsters inc ones, the nemo and TS are easy to find but does anyone know where I can find wall-e? I did get wall-e himself from divas but I was really hoping for eve and a buy-n-large logo, perhaps even just the wall-e logo. I did find all of those on a terrifically sketchy looking Russian site which I am not eager to use. No love for wall-e in the embroidery world, eh?



Hahaha yeh I saw a website but I'm not sure it was russian but it definitely was foreign! 

I got the bowling pattern for the kids shirt that was recommended and went today to get some material....I'm now at the beginning stages of accumulating fabric for a Buzz, Lightning McQueen, Nemo n Squirt, pirate and Sesame Street bowling shirts!!! I didnt want them to run out of fabric


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:
			
		

> Hahaha yeh I saw a website but I'm not sure it was russian but it definitely was foreign!
> 
> I got the bowling pattern for the kids shirt that was recommended and went today to get some material....I'm now at the beginning stages of accumulating fabric for a Buzz, Lightning McQueen, Nemo n Squirt, pirate and Sesame Street bowling shirts!!! I didnt want them to run out of fabric



You sound like me. I have already made buzz, cars, pirates, Mickey and tigger. Working on another Mickey. Then moving on to the grown ups. It's crazy addictive. And since the shirts are for our Disney trip in 3 months I haven't let my kids wear them except a short 5 minute photo op because I don't want them ruined. So they are all in a pile on my dresser! I think it lends to the crazy town vibe.


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Very cute!  I love all the dresses but my favorite is the Jessie inspired dress.  I have been planning something Jessie themed for a while now. I have all the fabrics, I just need to get to work.
> 
> 
> Hi there and welcome to the group!  We can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> 
> Well, I have been very busy while my girls are away at camp.  Here are some of the things I have made:
> 
> Mickey sports themed hoodie shirts for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I made a monster themed dress for my niece.  It made with some of the baby wale corduroy that I got on Memorial Day weekend on that huge sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Hippie themed Insa skirt and peasant top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a shopping themed dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Wild About Disney Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little knit dress with my niece's name on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hoodie dress for my niece.  I made this dress by lengthening the Imke shirt pattern in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book:



So cute - love all of it!!



Disney52303 said:


> Here's my latest labor of love lol (yet another grainy iPad photo).  We had a small FE group so I decided to make each of the ladies an embroidered tote bag, we only had about 8 families.  I had 3-4 made and we got up to NINETEEN!!!  I have been making these bags in my sleep. DD and I organized all our gifts this morning and she laid these out first (top left is a small size Rosetta I made her to match mine).  I was actually 3 short. I just finished one and will crank out the last two tomorrow, one is cut... but I am watching gymnastics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



So many cute things - I know I missed grabbing a quote but everything posted looks fabulous.

I have been stitching and cutting fabric most of the day. I have to work (curriculum committee) this week, so I wanted to get ahead. I have everything I still need to make cut, ready to applique, and in "do-able" range, given my pace. I am planning to take my machines to the shop for a much-needed servicing before I go, so I will not spend Friday sewing - lol.

Here are the things I have finished most recently:






Tink Minnie head, Stitch as Yoda, and the Minnie words are all mine.
Mickey words are for DH, Darth Goofy for DS#2, Jedi Mickey for DS#1.

Benjamin's pool bag:









I used ribbon for the handle and straps like I did for his sister's. The top shape is formed by snaps.

Matthew & Jamie's pool bags:









Theirs are drawstring backpacks. There is a casing at the top with the ends open and pair of grommets at the bottom corners. I just need to swing by Lowes Home Improvement during lunch and pick up some lightweight roped for the drawstrings.

I also will be making each child a drawstring bag for their personal items. I have them cut and ready to applique/embroider on. They make up super fast.

I also cute a Tinkerbell skort for me, two pairs of bike shorts for under skirts for both me and DD (makes anything a skort), a Cinderella themed outfit for her, and a tunic top for me that I will add Sweet Pea's "Sassy" princess designs to. I plan to stitch those on white felt so I can remove them from the top and use them in some other way later.

I have my tie-dye shirts ready to dye, just didn't get to that today since it was DH's b-day...

FIVE more days!!! I have a feeling I may be a tad distracted during my curriculum stuff.


----------



## Holstar

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Hollie and welcome to the group!  There are several people on here who are basically new to sewing.  It is amazing what you can learn to make quite quickly.  Your nieces are so lucky to have you sew for them and take them to Disney?  How old are they?  I have a little 5 year old niece that I love to sew things for.



The girls will be 15, 12 and 9 when we go! We can find loads of Disney things for our youngest, but the older two are proving a little bit more difficult! But yes! I suppose they are very lucky girls, but truthfully, as cheesy as this sounds I feel like the lucky one for having such brilliant nieces! 

I've wanted to go to Florida since I was a little girl, but there was no way we could afford it. But, through working 50+ hours a week ontop of my uni degree, we can just about afford it next year. And, I just felt bad us going and not taking them, as I remember how much it would have meant to me when I was little!



cogero said:


> Welcome Hollie.
> 
> good luck with the sewing classes, I am totally self taught and love creating things for my kiddos and others  I wish I had listened when my grandma wanted to teach me she was a seamstress.



It's a relief to know that others are self taught too! Especially when they're super talented! 



pequele said:


> Hi Hollie! Welcome!!! I'm one of the new sewers and while I haven't yet tackled the sewing part I started with embroidery. I have a seeing project lined up though. Just need to get supplies and then I can start. Have fun in your class!



Aaahhh! I'm jealous. I've been looking at all of the beautiful embroidery and thinking "Oh, I wish I could do that". But, it's probably best to get the sewing down first! We have over a year until we go, I can always hope I'll be amazing and pick it up so quickly, and then I'll be able to start doing a bit of embroidery before we go! Wishful thinking perhaps!



TinkNH said:


> hi hollie!
> It was this thread and our upcoming trip that got me behind the sewing machine too...I have learned all of what I know from these ladies and you tube



Hahaha. Well, I certainly seem to be in good company. I have saved a couple of pictures for reference, such as a beautiful Beach Club themed dress (apologies, I forget who posted it) which is simply gorgeous! I'm hoping to be able to do something similar for my girls.



RMAMom said:


> How exciting! You also may want to check out patterns by Carla C on youcanmakethis.com Her patterns are like a sewing lesson and many of the ladies on this board taught themselves to sew using her easy fit pants or simply sweet pattern.



Thank you so much! I'll check it out now.... I've been googling sewing machines for about two days now, my partner thinks I'm crazy, especially as I've now prioritised this over getting a car  

Thank you all so much for your kind comments! I better head off and start looking up fabric and patterns before deciding on my sewing machine!

xxxxxxx


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Mickey sports themed hoodie shirts for my nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I made a monster themed dress for my niece.  It made with some of the baby wale corduroy that I got on Memorial Day weekend on that huge sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a Hippie themed Insa skirt and peasant top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a shopping themed dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Wild About Disney Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little knit dress with my niece's name on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hoodie dress for my niece.  I made this dress by lengthening the Imke shirt pattern in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book:



I love it all. I think I am going to have to work up the nerve to try some of the patterns in Sewing Kids Love 



Disney52303 said:


> We took our most recent trip to Disneyland earlier this month. I made my Princess a Minnie dress and a Jessie dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves meeting the characters ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress last summer and gave it to my sister so my niece could have it for their trip they took in October. It is Ariel themed but I was never thrilled with it. I felt it needed something more to make it "pop"



So much cuteness

These are great - I love the Jessie dress the most!!! and I think the blue and green dress is precious!!!



Welcome!!


Here's my latest labor of love lol (yet another grainy iPad photo).  We had a small FE group so I decided to make each of the ladies an embroidered tote bag, we only had about 8 families.  I had 3-4 made and we got up to NINETEEN!!!  I have been making these bags in my sleep. DD and I organized all our gifts this morning and she laid these out first (top left is a small size Rosetta I made her to match mine).  I was actually 3 short. I just finished one and will crank out the last two tomorrow, one is cut... but I am watching gymnastics!






[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

My Cousin is going on that cruise and I think she is doing the FE group too. Her shirts are one of my projects for this week 



Sandi S said:


> So cute - love all of it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink Minnie head, Stitch as Yoda, and the Minnie words are all mine.
> Mickey words are for DH, Darth Goofy for DS#2, Jedi Mickey for DS#1.
> 
> Benjamin's pool bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used ribbon for the handle and straps like I did for his sister's. The top shape is formed by snaps.
> 
> Matthew & Jamie's pool bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs are drawstring backpacks. There is a casing at the top with the ends open and pair of grommets at the bottom corners. I just need to swing by Lowes Home Improvement during lunch and pick up some lightweight roped for the drawstrings.
> 
> I also will be making each child a drawstring bag for their personal items. I have them cut and ready to applique/embroider on. They make up super fast.
> 
> I also cute a Tinkerbell skort for me, two pairs of bike shorts for under skirts for both me and DD (makes anything a skort), a Cinderella themed outfit for her, and a tunic top for me that I will add Sweet Pea's "Sassy" princess designs to. I plan to stitch those on white felt so I can remove them from the top and use them in some other way later.
> 
> I have my tie-dye shirts ready to dye, just didn't get to that today since it was DH's b-day...
> 
> FIVE more days!!! I have a feeling I may be a tad distracted during my curriculum stuff.



okay Love it all. I hope you get everything done. you are going to have a fabulous trip.


----------



## tracipierce

Holstar said:


> The girls will be 15, 12 and 9 when we go! We can find loads of Disney things for our youngest, but the older two are proving a little bit more difficult! But yes! I suppose they are very lucky girls, but truthfully, as cheesy as this sounds I feel like the lucky one for having such brilliant nieces!
> 
> I've wanted to go to Florida since I was a little girl, but there was no way we could afford it. But, through working 50+ hours a week ontop of my uni degree, we can just about afford it next year. And, I just felt bad us going and not taking them, as I remember how much it would have meant to me when I was little!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a relief to know that others are self taught too! Especially when they're super talented!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaahhh! I'm jealous. I've been looking at all of the beautiful embroidery and thinking "Oh, I wish I could do that". But, it's probably best to get the sewing down first! We have over a year until we go, I can always hope I'll be amazing and pick it up so quickly, and then I'll be able to start doing a bit of embroidery before we go! Wishful thinking perhaps!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Well, I certainly seem to be in good company. I have saved a couple of pictures for reference, such as a beautiful Beach Club themed dress (apologies, I forget who posted it) which is simply gorgeous! I'm hoping to be able to do something similar for my girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'll check it out now.... I've been googling sewing machines for about two days now, my partner thinks I'm crazy, especially as I've now prioritised this over getting a car
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind comments! I better head off and start looking up fabric and patterns before deciding on my sewing machine!
> 
> xxxxxxx



Hi Hollie, 
just wanted to leave a message from someone else in the UK.  I don't post a lot , but i'm always lurking on this thread and have been for about 3 or 4 years now.  These ladies are a total inspiration and they got me totally hooked on sewing customs for my DD.  We leave in a week so I have been ultra busy trying to get all of my customs finished, will try to get posted what I've done so far later.

Anyhow, if you need any advice about fabrics and retailers in the UK, I'd be happy to help.

Have fun now you have discovered the group, you will be hooked in no time!!!!!


----------



## Darragh

Here is the latest outfit for DGD to wear at HS when we go in Sept.






I couldn't shake it off her so that I could take it home to put in the Disney box  Mommy had to hide it while the little gal took her bath that night.


----------



## Disney52303

My Cousin is going on that cruise and I think she is doing the FE group too. Her shirts are one of my projects for this week 

Who is your cousin if I may ask... I am being nosy!  I am the keeper of the FE list )




Darragh said:


> Here is the latest outfit for DGD to wear at HS when we go in Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't shake it off her so that I could take it home to put in the Disney box  Mommy had to hide it while the little gal took her bath that night.



This is SO cute!!!

Sandi - love everything you have continued to crank out!  Whose designs were the Star Wars ones?  We are in the early planning for Mem Day weekend next year and hope it'll coincide with SW weekend (it usually does).


----------



## pequele

goteamwood said:
			
		

> You sound like me. I have already made buzz, cars, pirates, Mickey and tigger. Working on another Mickey. Then moving on to the grown ups. It's crazy addictive. And since the shirts are for our Disney trip in 3 months I haven't let my kids wear them except a short 5 minute photo op because I don't want them ruined. So they are all in a pile on my dresser! I think it lends to the crazy town vibe.



Grown ups??? Aw man I haven't even thought about grown ups yet! Ollie does wear his shirts though. I made a pirate one last night (not Disney )but my mom got him up this morning and he HAD to call me at work to tell me he's wearing his new shirt! Cute kid!


----------



## pequele

Dianemom2. Where did you get the fabric for the sport hoodies?? Love it!


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> Tink Minnie head, Stitch as Yoda, and the Minnie words are all mine.
> Mickey words are for DH, Darth Goofy for DS#2, Jedi Mickey for DS#1.
> 
> Benjamin's pool bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew & Jamie's pool bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also will be making each child a drawstring bag for their personal items. I have them cut and ready to applique/embroider on. They make up super fast.
> 
> I also cute a Tinkerbell skort for me, two pairs of bike shorts for under skirts for both me and DD (makes anything a skort), a Cinderella themed outfit for her, and a tunic top for me that I will add Sweet Pea's "Sassy" princess designs to. I plan to stitch those on white felt so I can remove them from the top and use them in some other way later.
> 
> I have my tie-dye shirts ready to dye, just didn't get to that today since it was DH's b-day...
> 
> FIVE more days!!! I have a feeling I may be a tad distracted during my curriculum stuff.


Love everything you've made.  Where did you get the designs with the Mickey and Minnie made out of words?  Those are so cute!  It sounds like you have a busy week coming up.  Make sure when you dye your shirts, you put way more dye on them than you think you need.  Pull the folds apart some and squeeze some dye in there too.  I've done shirts a bunch of times and they always seem to need way more dye than you expect!



cogero said:


> I love it all. I think I am going to have to work up the nerve to try some of the patterns in Sewing Kids Love


You'll love the patterns when you finally try them.  I put it off for a long time because I despise tracing patterns but these are so cute.  Plus, Sandi got me hooked on the Ottobre magazine and I have to trace those patterns too.



Holstar said:


> The girls will be 15, 12 and 9 when we go! We can find loads of Disney things for our youngest, but the older two are proving a little bit more difficult! But yes! I suppose they are very lucky girls, but truthfully, as cheesy as this sounds I feel like the lucky one for having such brilliant nieces!
> 
> 
> Aaahhh! I'm jealous. I've been looking at all of the beautiful embroidery and thinking "Oh, I wish I could do that". But, it's probably best to get the sewing down first! We have over a year until we go, I can always hope I'll be amazing and pick it up so quickly, and then I'll be able to start doing a bit of embroidery before we go! Wishful thinking perhaps!


Getting some sewing done for your 9 year old niece will be easy.  There are lots of fun Disney prints and cute styles to make for her.  The older girls will be harder.  I do agree with the suggestion that you purchase one of CarlaC's patterns to start out with.  They are easy and have great directions with tons of pictures.  They are a little expensive but you print them out and can use them over and over and over again.

Once you get the sewing down pat, the embroidery is the next step.



Darragh said:


> Here is the latest outfit for DGD to wear at HS when we go in Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't shake it off her so that I could take it home to put in the Disney box  Mommy had to hide it while the little gal took her bath that night.


That's so cute!


----------



## McDuck

I have been lurking on my phone but not posting. As a result, once again WTMTQ and loving it all!!!!

Welcome, Hollie! Where in the UK are you? DH and I were stationed in Cornwall for a year and I'm getting terribly "homesick" to go back for a visit to England watching the Olympics. There is a huge fabric store in Truro; sadly, I can't remember  the name, nor do I recall if they had an online presence.

In sewing updates, I'm finishing up the last coat for my brother's movie. (4 vests, a dress, corset and skirt to do after that). I'm also brainstorming a Princess and the Frog set I'm going to auction off to raise money for Team Gleason (for ALS patients). 

Hope all are well!!!


----------



## cogero

Disney52303 said:


> My Cousin is going on that cruise and I think she is doing the FE group too. Her shirts are one of my projects for this week
> 
> Who is your cousin if I may ask... I am being nosy!  I am the keeper of the FE list )



My cousin is Marjorie  not sure what her DisName is though.


----------



## cogero

QUESTION
Has anyone seen a cruise chip and dale besides the one a divas doodles?

I though I had seen one with them in a life preserver.


----------



## pequele

What's diva doodles? I need to find these sites hahaha.


----------



## Sandi S

Disney52303 said:


> Sandi - love everything you have continued to crank out!  Whose designs were the Star Wars ones?  We are in the early planning for Mem Day weekend next year and hope it'll coincide with SW weekend (it usually does).



Bows & Clothes - email her for access to the characters




dianemom2 said:


> Love everything you've made.  Where did you get the designs with the Mickey and Minnie made out of words?  Those are so cute!  It sounds like you have a busy week coming up.  Make sure when you dye your shirts, you put way more dye on them than you think you need.  Pull the folds apart some and squeeze some dye in there too.  I've done shirts a bunch of times and they always seem to need way more dye than you expect!
> 
> 
> You'll love the patterns when you finally try them.  I put it off for a long time because I despise tracing patterns but these are so cute.  Plus, Sandi got me hooked on the Ottobre magazine and I have to trace those patterns too.
> 
> 
> Getting some sewing done for your 9 year old niece will be easy.  There are lots of fun Disney prints and cute styles to make for her.  The older girls will be harder.  I do agree with the suggestion that you purchase one of CarlaC's patterns to start out with.  They are easy and have great directions with tons of pictures.  They are a little expensive but you print them out and can use them over and over and over again.
> 
> Once you get the sewing down pat, the embroidery is the next step.
> 
> 
> That's so cute!



Sweet Pea has the Mickey & Minnie words. - email her for access



cogero said:


> QUESTION
> Has anyone seen a cruise chip and dale besides the one a divas doodles?
> 
> I though I had seen one with them in a life preserver.



Try Sweet Peas Place or Bows & Clothes 


I am so hating being in this curriculum thing...would much rather be sewing, but since they had a hard time getting people to come they at least upped the amount of money we are getting. Still, it's quite the buzzkill...


----------



## smile5sunshine

I'm sorry I am being so selfish and rude for not commenting on all your lovely projects. I am REALLY feeling the heat as we are leaving on Thur and there is still SO much to do (pack, get the house ready for house/pet sitter, finish sewing) 

But I did want to share the last few outfits I've made.

Mike W. shirt for DS. I had planned on making shorts to go with this too with some really cute appliques, but I doubt that I'll be able to get to them. Oh well.






Tinkerbell Skirt Set for one of my DDs.  Embellished shirt with embroidery and button accents. 









Bullseye dress for my littlest DD. Made from the Grace Ruffle Dress Pattern









And here is the work in progress. hope you've all got your imaginations ready to picture these done.  

The Mock Insa skirt Finding Nemo Set (I don't have the pattern, so I self drafted this one to mimic that look).  The Skirt still needs the satin stitching around the appliques. The top is also self drafted. It will have a shirred back, halter ties,  and an orange ruffle all along the bottom.   

I used/made piping (1st time!) to accent the different panels on the skirt since I was using all the same fabric. 



















Back to sewing!
Sunshine


----------



## pequele

Does linniepinnie have Disney appliqué/embroidery? Who has Disney (and sesame) for that matter  what do people mean by backdoor access? Email these sites and say psssst let me see your Disney stash?  hehehe.


----------



## Sandi S

smile5sunshine said:


> I'm sorry I am being so selfish and rude for not commenting on all your lovely projects. I am REALLY feeling the heat as we are leaving on Thur and there is still SO much to do (pack, get the house ready for house/pet sitter, finish sewing)
> 
> But I did want to share the last few outfits I've made.
> 
> Mike W. shirt for DS. I had planned on making shorts to go with this too with some really cute appliques, but I doubt that I'll be able to get to them. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Skirt Set for one of my DDs.  Embellished shirt with embroidery and button accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye dress for my littlest DD. Made from the Grace Ruffle Dress Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the work in progress. hope you've all got your imaginations ready to picture these done.
> 
> The Mock Insa skirt Finding Nemo Set (I don't have the pattern, so I self drafted this one to mimic that look).  The Skirt still needs the satin stitching around the appliques. The top is also self drafted. It will have a shirred back, halter ties,  and an orange ruffle all along the bottom.
> 
> I used/made piping (1st time!) to accent the different panels on the skirt since I was using all the same fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to sewing!
> Sunshine



Cute! I know what you mean about feeling the pressure - I'm there too! We leave first thing Saturday morning, but my machines are all going on vacation Friday afternoon.



pequele said:


> Does linniepinnie have Disney appliqué/embroidery? Who has Disney (and sesame) for that matter  what do people mean by backdoor access? Email these sites and say psssst let me see your Disney stash?  hehehe.



Pretty much...Sweet Pea and Bows and Clothes are the two you need to do that for...mention you found out here.


----------



## dianemom2

smile5sunshine said:


> Mike W. shirt for DS. I had planned on making shorts to go with this too with some really cute appliques, but I doubt that I'll be able to get to them. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Skirt Set for one of my DDs.  Embellished shirt with embroidery and button accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye dress for my littlest DD. Made from the Grace Ruffle Dress Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mock Insa skirt Finding Nemo Set (I don't have the pattern, so I self drafted this one to mimic that look).  The Skirt still needs the satin stitching around the appliques. The top is also self drafted. It will have a shirred back, halter ties,  and an orange ruffle all along the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Back to sewing!
> Sunshine


Wow, everything looks terrific!  I love the Jessie dress and the Nemo set the best though.  Good job on the mock insa skirt.  It looks just like the regular insa that I made.


----------



## dianemom2

pequele said:


> Dianemom2. Where did you get the fabric for the sport hoodies?? Love it!


Sorry I missed this before.  I ordered the fabric off of Etsy.  I've never seen it on there again but maybe you can find it.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Mary (RMA MOM) I don't know if I'll have time to make another one or not.  Sarah (my daughter) has made some dresses, too...so some of mine are backup dresses in case someone needs a change of clothes.  I've been making some ribbon/bows/barrettes to match some of the dresses.  

Diane...WOW, you sure have been busy -- cute outfits.  

Sheila


----------



## pequele

Sandi S said:


> Bows & Clothes - email her for access to the characters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Pea has the Mickey & Minnie words. - email her for access
> 
> 
> 
> Try Sweet Peas Place or Bows & Clothes



thanks, I emailed both!



dianemom2 said:


> Sorry I missed this before.  I ordered the fabric off of Etsy.  I've never seen it on there again but maybe you can find it.



no worries! I get lost on here sometime because of reading during the day via email and the iphone app, then coming on here at night! I'd figure I just missed ya if I didn't get an answer haha

So I am "ready" to start making some appliques (I think!). I bought the spray adhesive. Can someone tell me how to use it? I mean yeah I can read the can, sillies, but is there a trick  I also finished up getting supplies (I THINK!) to start work on my bowling shirts! That's the hard part right...please tell me it is


----------



## Sandi S

I just finished my own princess custom! I thought I'd share some pictures while my next embroidery design is stitching out on something for Gracie.






I combined these 3 sassy princesses from Sweet Pea on white wool felt...and put it together with McCall's 6123.


----------



## miprender

Sorry for the drive by post but this is for Andrea 

Just fabrics posted this:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150935218486331&set=a.10150299574886331.331721.275516271330&type=1&theater






Sorry for the huge image


----------



## dianemom2

GrammytoMany said:


> Mary (RMA MOM) I don't know if I'll have time to make another one or not.  Sarah (my daughter) has made some dresses, too...so some of mine are backup dresses in case someone needs a change of clothes.  I've been making some ribbon/bows/barrettes to match some of the dresses.
> 
> Diane...WOW, you sure have been busy -- cute outfits.
> 
> Sheila


Thanks Sheila!  Make sure you post some pictures of your bows/ribbons/barrettes so we can see the complete outfits!  When you are you all going to Disney?



miprender said:


> Sorry for the drive by post but this is for Andrea
> 
> Just fabrics posted this:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150935218486331&set=a.10150299574886331.331721.275516271330&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the huge image


I saw that on FB this morning.


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Sandi S said:


> I just finished my own princess custom! I thought I'd share some pictures while my next embroidery design is stitching out on something for Gracie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I combined these 3 sassy princesses from Sweet Pea on white wool felt...and put it together with McCall's 6123.



I LOVE this!!!   My family thinks I'm nuts for wanting to dress myself too.   I'll have to show I'm not crazy, or alone in wanting to dimit!!!


----------



## Amyhoff

Hey ladies!!  I'm so inspired by all of your beautiful work!  I've been pumping out the costumes for my two kiddos for our trip in September, but I haven't "finished" most of them.  Still have little touches to complete!  I will post lots of pictures soon.  

Quick question:  Do any of you know of a pattern I can use for a Peter Pan inspired shirt?  I basically just want a shirt pattern that is V-neck with a collar, but one piece for the front and one piece for the back, not a button down.  I can alter the pattern for the pointy collar and the sleeves and bottom I'm just planning to cut the fabric for a really messy (easy) look.

Any ideas?


----------



## sewmess

Sandi S said:


> I just finished my own princess custom! I thought I'd share some pictures while my next embroidery design is stitching out on something for Gracie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I combined these 3 sassy princesses from Sweet Pea on white wool felt...and put it together with McCall's 6123.



That almost makes me want to wear princesses.

I wish I had your courage to make clothes for myself.  I started a pair of pants last summer for this summer. . .they are somewhere in the mess I call a sewing room waiting for snaps and/or other closure.  Ithink.

ANYWAY - you're an inspiration.


----------



## Mel0215

Hi!!! I was wondering if anyone knew where to find a Perry appliqué? 

TIA


----------



## Sandi S

Mel0215 said:


> Hi!!! I was wondering if anyone knew where to find a Perry appliqué?
> 
> TIA



froufroubyheathersue - I got a bunch there.

Ugh...I have to go to work for a few hours...I don't want to....wah!!!


----------



## Ahrizel

Well this isn't a Disney item, but I can't resist showing it off. I just finished Carla's stripwork dress. I tried the easy fit pants before-really love that pattern! But this is my first dress of hers. My first jumper and first buttonholes! This really went together well, I only ripped one seam Really, it is a nice pattern. If I get to take the young lady I made this dress for to Disney, I will be  making a wardrobe of Disney clothes for her. 




Mary


----------



## Sandi S

Cinderella custom...I declare it finished even though I didn't applique on the skirt. 


























The top is from the summer 2005 Ottobre issue. I've been dying to make this one for awhile. The skirt, of course, is Insa.


----------



## babynala

goteamwood said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new embroidery machine. I am SO glad I got the 5x7, I already find myself wishing things were just a little bigger. But that said, I have been busy busy busy. We are going to Twinsburg, OH next weekend for the annual Twins Days Festival for our third year in a row. Our twins are 2.5 years old. This year's theme is Super Twin Power, so I made us shirts for the parade and for the 5K run we intend to do together as a family. (kids riding in a stroller.)
> 
> First, our parade outfits, The superhero family called Team Wood:
> 
> 
> 
> I did shirts for all 4 of us, and capes too. The boys' capes attach to the shoulders with snaps. Ours I will just have a tie around the neck. I have an unending fear about things tied around the kids' necks.
> 
> And for the 5K run, one Incredible super family. (These would also be awesome for Disneyworld if I didn't already have WAY more shirts than we have days there for the kids.)
> 
> 
> So these are my first real efforts with the embroidery machine. As I have gone on it has gotten easier and I have gotten better. Still having issues with trimming close enough. And those Super W had tons of little areas which were a pain in the... These were accomplished during naps, which is awesome, I am amazed how productive I can be multitasking, sewing something while the PE-770 does its thing next to me. As a twin mom, multitasking is KEY.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the advice and input and inspiration. I am fully 100 percent addicted.



LOVE the shirts / capes for twins Day.  Your boys look so cute in them too.  You have been busy.  You can always wear the Incredibles shirts on your trip to WDW.



Sandi S said:


> 8 more days until we leave...and in the last 24 hours, this is what I did for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannel Perry sleep shorts for my older boys (they are the same size = mostly interchangeable wardrobe)
> Black tee with Fantasia Mickey and the broom - DH
> Green Pooh tee - me
> Green giraffe & Mickey tee - for Benjamin, who is obsessed with giraffes (His little eyes bugged out when he saw it)
> Tan safari Pluto tee - for Matthew
> Green Simba tee - for Jamie
> Pink Mom tee - me (duh!)
> Orange Dad tee - DH (who else?)
> 
> I am going to try to sew one more thing before bedtime as well as switch over the serger thread so it will be ready for what I need tomorrow...ugh, still so much more I want to finish!


You are being very productive!  Great job on the shirts.  I really like the Pooh one.  



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning to All,
> Just caught up looking through so many pages of beautiful projects.  I've been so busy that I don't seem to get on here as much as I should to keep up.  Love all the new dresses....and nice to see clothes for little boys too.  Wishing those with sick family members a "Get Well Soon and Speedy recoveries".   Also, "Welcome" to new members and those that are learning to sew...enjoy.
> I finally used my Snow White fabric...it is harder to work with because of the curved ends.  I cut on the decorative lines of the fabric and matched them at the seam and it worked.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/68848875@N03/7655704264/]





GrammytoMany said:


> .Front of Snow White Dress by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sheila


Great job on the Snow White dress.  The granddaughters are going to look super cute on your trip.  



Sew into Disney said:


> I am officially coming out of lurker mode  I have been lurking for around a month now.
> 
> My name is Shannon and I am a single mom. I work a full time job, go to school full time and sew on the side for my kids and to make extra money.  I taught myself how to sew around 8 years ago. I own 4 sewing machines, a serger, and a sewing/embroidery machine.
> 
> I have not used the embroidery part of my machine in over 6 years. After seeing what some of you have done recently I have decided I need to have some fun with it. I just want to thank you all for the awesome info on where to find embroidery stuff. I spent a bulk of my morning looking at things.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot ... what can you tell me about clippies? I see downloads for them on the sites and I get that they are for hair clips. Are they easy to make? My Princess finally has enough hair to do little piggies with and she is letting me. I would love to make her cute clips.


 Welcome.



goteamwood said:


> I made a cute little safari mickey t-shirt to go under the safari vests, and it turned out awesome. My only problem was getting the hoop back in for a couple steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to whip up another of these for the other kid.


This came out great.  Sorry you had so much trouble with the second one.  I have had lots of shirts get holes in them.  I usually try to save them by hand stitching the holes closed.  At least for a one time wear to Disney it works fine.  



Sandi S said:


> Here are a few of my Disney looks:
> 
> Minnie zebra tee and zebra skort (Butterick 4460):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to cut more fabrics while we watch the Olympics!


Everything looks great but I love the Zebra outfit.  



pequele said:


> What does everyone prefer to use for the appliques to stick the fabric to the shirt? I don't really know what to buy to get started. My mom is only aware of the kind you have to heat on both sides and I know that can't be right!


I'm not 100% clear as to what you are asking.  But some people use the spray adhesive to hold down the applique fabric before it is stitched.  I usually just hold it in place.  



Sandi S said:


> Not sure, BUT given that we are a family of six and spending ten days at Disney plus a day traveling each direction, the car will be full. Everything pales in comparison, though, to my cross-country adventure in 2009 - 6 people (me, my mom and the 4 kids) plus we had strollers, diapers, 3 weeks worth of stuff...it was insane. Luckily, I drive a Toyota Sienna so we do have plenty of room.
> 
> I have a method for packing my crew (and making sure everyone looks nice for pictures b/c I love taking pictures on vacation). I pack a complete set of clothes for every person for one day in a bag (like a plastic bag from a clothing store). I roll everything together with the largest clothes on the outside. On the bag, I place a tape label with what day it is for. I have also been known to pack one bag per stop when we make multiple stops. I pack the car so the things we need first are on top. I have it down to a science. My spreadsheet for making stuff (and figuring out what day it was for, planning the trip) will turn into my packing list.


Not having to pack diapers and baby supplies will make it a little easier at least but I love your packing system.  You are a girl after my own heart, my family makes fun of my spreadsheet packing lists because I have one for visiting my parents at Christmas, in the summer and of course for Disney.  I find that when I actually plan out what everyone will be wearing and pack it in ziplocks (for the kids) I end up taking less stuff.   



Holstar said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know how amazing and inspirational you are!
> 
> I've been on Disboards for a little while, usually hanging out around the UK trip planning forum, but a couple of days ago I stumbled upon this gem and I've spent the last day getting through the 218 pages! You are all so talented!
> 
> We're going on our first trip to Walt Disney World next August (2013), and we're taking our three nieces with us. I've been getting more and more frustrated at how little Disney clothing and accessories you can buy in the UK, especially in the ages I need - but you guys have inspired me to actually take the plunge and do it myself!
> 
> When I was little I used to watch my mum sew and I wished I could do what she did - sadly, she passed away when I was very young, so I never really had anyone teach me how to sew. But, thanks to you guys I've just signed up for sewing classes!
> 
> You are all fab!
> 
> Hollie xxx


Hi Hollie and Welcome.  I'm sure you will be sewing up a storm in no time.  Feel free to ask lots of questions.



Sew into Disney said:


> We took our most recent trip to Disneyland earlier this month. I made my Princess a Minnie dress and a Jessie dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves meeting the characters ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this dress last summer and gave it to my sister so my niece could have it for their trip they took in October. It is Ariel themed but I was never thrilled with it. I felt it needed something more to make it "pop"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to buy a new embroidery hoop to get my machine up and running again. So worth the money!  I started on a Halloween themed dress last  night. I will post pictures as soon as it is done. I am kicking myself for not using my embroidery machine for so long.


Your DD is so cute!  Love the Jessie dress you made.  



dianemom2 said:


> Well, I have been very busy while my girls are away at camp.  Here are some of the things I have made:
> 
> Mickey sports themed hoodie shirts for my nephews:


Diane - amazing stuff.  You have been so busy with the girls away at camp.  I really like the monster set.  Did you digitize those appliques?  





> Here's my latest labor of love lol (yet another grainy iPad photo).  We had a small FE group so I decided to make each of the ladies an embroidered tote bag, we only had about 8 families.  I had 3-4 made and we got up to NINETEEN!!!  I have been making these bags in my sleep. DD and I organized all our gifts this morning and she laid these out first (top left is a small size Rosetta I made her to match mine).  I was actually 3 short. I just finished one and will crank out the last two tomorrow, one is cut... but I am watching gymnastics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


Those look great.  Love all the different fabrics and designs.  You will be very popular on your cruise!!!



Darragh said:


> Here is the latest outfit for DGD to wear at HS when we go in Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't shake it off her so that I could take it home to put in the Disney box  Mommy had to hide it while the little gal took her bath that night.


Obviously it is a big hit with your DGD and I can see why.  Great job.



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm sorry I am being so selfish and rude for not commenting on all your lovely projects. I am REALLY feeling the heat as we are leaving on Thur and there is still SO much to do (pack, get the house ready for house/pet sitter, finish sewing)
> 
> But I did want to share the last few outfits I've made.
> 
> Mike W. shirt for DS. I had planned on making shorts to go with this too with some really cute appliques, but I doubt that I'll be able to get to them. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Skirt Set for one of my DDs.  Embellished shirt with embroidery and button accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye dress for my littlest DD. Made from the Grace Ruffle Dress Pattern
> 
> 
> And here is the work in progress. hope you've all got your imaginations ready to picture these done.
> 
> The Mock Insa skirt Finding Nemo Set (I don't have the pattern, so I self drafted this one to mimic that look).  The Skirt still needs the satin stitching around the appliques. The top is also self drafted. It will have a shirred back, halter ties,  and an orange ruffle all along the bottom.
> Back to sewing!
> Sunshine


The Monster's Inc shirt came out really great.  Love the Nemo and Bullseye outfits too.  



Sandi S said:


> I just finished my own princess custom! I thought I'd share some pictures while my next embroidery design is stitching out on something for Gracie.
> 
> I combined these 3 sassy princesses from Sweet Pea on white wool felt...and put it together with McCall's 6123.


OK, I think the outfit you did with the Sassy Princesses might be my favorite but you make so many wonderful things it is hard to pick!! 



Ahrizel said:


> Well this isn't a Disney item, but I can't resist showing it off. I just finished Carla's stripwork dress. I tried the easy fit pants before-really love that pattern! But this is my first dress of hers. My first jumper and first buttonholes! This really went together well, I only ripped one seam Really, it is a nice pattern. If I get to take the young lady I made this dress for to Disney, I will be  making a wardrobe of Disney clothes for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary


So pretty.  



Sandi S said:


> Cinderella custom...I declare it finished even though I didn't applique on the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is from the summer 2005 Ottobre issue. I've been dying to make this one for awhile. The skirt, of course, is Insa.


Just beautiful, love the top.


----------



## PrincessMickey

Ahrizel said:


> Well this isn't a Disney item, but I can't resist showing it off. I just finished Carla's stripwork dress. I tried the easy fit pants before-really love that pattern! But this is my first dress of hers. My first jumper and first buttonholes! This really went together well, I only ripped one seam Really, it is a nice pattern. If I get to take the young lady I made this dress for to Disney, I will be  making a wardrobe of Disney clothes for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



Looks great!! Where is NE PA are you at? I used to live up that way.



Sandi S said:


> Cinderella custom...I declare it finished even though I didn't applique on the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is from the summer 2005 Ottobre issue. I've been dying to make this one for awhile. The skirt, of course, is Insa.



I love the top!. When you're all finished you'll have to take a picture of everything you've made for this trip together. I'm sure it's quite impressive!


----------



## Ahrizel

I live near Scranton, Pa. Or as I put it, almost the boondocks. Not quite of course, no farms in town. But you don't have to go far to one....  
To put it another way, about a 2 hour 15 plane ride to WDW. From Allentown, as the local airport has no nonstops to Orlando. But we leave on October 6th for our next trip I have some t-shirts to make, including ones for the MNSSHP. I'm picturing ghost mouseheads done in white, with the stitching around the outside and the mouth and eyes done in that Coats and Clark glow in the dark thread. On orange shirts to boot. And 1 or 2 more sets of shirts for dh and I. Possibly lime green mousehead shirts! How many I make depends on dh. I'm a little obsessed with sewing at the moment and making him nuts. And he will only wear simple shirts, but he will do matching at least. I can get away with more for the Halloween party, probably too hot for a real costume, but cool tshirts are fun. I did simple orange mouseheads for our first trip and the cm's really like them. At least no one else will have the same thing as us at the party.
Mary


----------



## pequele

I'm not sure but....
I think we are getting close to the "limit" of pages on the thread and it will be forced closed? Would someone please keep me posted of the move because typically I just check my subscribed threads....please please please!


----------



## PrincessMickey

Ahrizel said:


> I live near Scranton, Pa. Or as I put it, almost the boondocks. Not quite of course, no farms in town. But you don't have to go far to one....
> To put it another way, about a 2 hour 15 plane ride to WDW. From Allentown, as the local airport has no nonstops to Orlando. But we leave on October 6th for our next trip I have some t-shirts to make, including ones for the MNSSHP. I'm picturing ghost mouseheads done in white, with the stitching around the outside and the mouth and eyes done in that Coats and Clark glow in the dark thread. On orange shirts to boot. And 1 or 2 more sets of shirts for dh and I. Possibly lime green mousehead shirts! How many I make depends on dh. I'm a little obsessed with sewing at the moment and making him nuts. And he will only wear simple shirts, but he will do matching at least. I can get away with more for the Halloween party, probably too hot for a real costume, but cool tshirts are fun. I did simple orange mouseheads for our first trip and the cm's really like them. At least no one else will have the same thing as us at the party.
> Mary



I lived in Drums, near Hazleton. Sounds like you have alot planned for you trip. I would love to go to Disney for Halloween, and Christmas, and...


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi guys,

Stopping by again to ask a very important question about my costume for MNSSHP.  I am sewing myself an alice dress and want to buy either a crinoline or a pettiskirt to go under it - which one should I get??  Will one be pouffier than the other?

I am looking at ordering from pettiskirt style - have any of y'all used them?  Was the quality good?  Thanks!


----------



## pyrxtc

Amyhoff said:


> Hey ladies!!  I'm so inspired by all of your beautiful work!  I've been pumping out the costumes for my two kiddos for our trip in September, but I haven't "finished" most of them.  Still have little touches to complete!  I will post lots of pictures soon.
> 
> Quick question:  Do any of you know of a pattern I can use for a Peter Pan inspired shirt?  I basically just want a shirt pattern that is V-neck with a collar, but one piece for the front and one piece for the back, not a button down.  I can alter the pattern for the pointy collar and the sleeves and bottom I'm just planning to cut the fabric for a really messy (easy) look.
> 
> Any ideas?




What size do you need ? I have a Peter pan shirt sitting around.


----------



## pyrxtc

Sandi S said:


> Cinderella custom...I declare it finished even though I didn't applique on the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is from the summer 2005 Ottobre issue. I've been dying to make this one for awhile. The skirt, of course, is Insa.



Does the skirt make the shirt look short in the front or is it me ?


----------



## Mel0215

Sandi S said:


> froufroubyheathersue - I got a bunch there.
> 
> Ugh...I have to go to work for a few hours...I don't want to....wah!!!



Thank you so much!!! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> I'm not sure but....
> I think we are getting close to the "limit" of pages on the thread and it will be forced closed? Would someone please keep me posted of the move because typically I just check my subscribed threads....please please please!



I think we should have our own sewing board. One thread with with all of our awesome pictures of completed things and then individual threads with questions about patterns ? techniques, or whatever else we want to ask. I've seen some things get looked over and never answered.


----------



## Piper

pyrxtc said:


> I think we should have our own sewing board. One thread with with all of our awesome pictures of completed things and then individual threads with questions about patterns ? techniques, or whatever else we want to ask. I've seen some things get looked over and never answered.



I think that is an awesome idea.  Goodness knows we fill up these threads quickly enough to justify it!


----------



## babynala

pyrxtc said:


> I think we should have our own sewing board. One thread with with all of our awesome pictures of completed things and then individual threads with questions about patterns ? techniques, or whatever else we want to ask. I've seen some things get looked over and never answered.



I think someone mentioned that once but I think everyone thought that it would be too complicated to keep track of so many threads.  It is kind of nice to be able to look in one place for all the pictures of all the wonderful customs.  

There was a suggestion that if you put your question in a red font (maybe with bigger letters or with the word "Question" in big, bold, red letters) then it would be easier for others to see it and answer it.  I have seen most questions posted in red get answered.

Hopefully Teresa will stop by soon and move us to a new thread!


----------



## teresajoy

pyrxtc said:


> I think we should have our own sewing board. One thread with with all of our awesome pictures of completed things and then individual threads with questions about patterns ? techniques, or whatever else we want to ask. I've seen some things get looked over and never answered.



We've talked about this in the past too.  Many of us have asked for our own board too. I like the thread, but I see where the board would be nice. 

We can go up to page 250, so we are good for awhile!   I haven't been commenting much lately, but I've been checking in quite a bit.



babynala said:


> I think someone mentioned that once but I think everyone thought that it would be too complicated to keep track of so many threads.  It is kind of nice to be able to look in one place for all the pictures of all the wonderful customs.
> 
> There was a suggestion that if you put your question in a red font (maybe with bigger letters or with the word "Question" in big, bold, red letters) then it would be easier for others to see it and answer it.  I have seen most questions posted in red get answered.
> 
> and, like I said, we can go up to page 250 before we need a new thread, so we are ok for the time being.
> 
> Hopefully Teresa will stop by soon and move us to a new thread!



I am one that prefers one thread.  It really does help to put things in nice bold red letters with "Question" next to it. I know I notice that when I see it. Sometimes people just don't answer a question because no one knows the answer.


----------



## pequele

Perfect! I never thought of the post in another color for questions before. Duh. Only problem is it isn't easy to do without using code when posting from the iPhone app (not sure on iPad as I hadn't thought about it!). There isn't a "quick" format button on the iPhone app unfortunately!


----------



## pyrxtc

So, I have been sewing. I am attempting to make Simplicity #2466.....






The pants and bag were so easy. thought i would have lots of fun because I knew exactly which of my fabrics I was going to be using for this. A mix of 4 that matched but didn't match. I got the first part of the shirt done last week and started with the more complicated stuff today. UGH !!! 

I finally finished the shirt but I don't think I really like how it looks. It looks strange and way over-sized. I have the entire dress pieces cut out but I don't want to do it anymore after looking at the shirt.  

I guess I'll have to move on......   I'll post pics later. It looks like it got some bad reviews on pattern review too. I'm gonna start using that more.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Amyhoff said:


> Quick question:  Do any of you know of a pattern I can use for a Peter Pan inspired shirt?  I basically just want a shirt pattern that is V-neck with a collar, but one piece for the front and one piece for the back, not a button down.  I can alter the pattern for the pointy collar and the sleeves and bottom I'm just planning to cut the fabric for a really messy (easy) look.
> 
> Any ideas?



Here's a tutorial:

http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2009/10/peter-pan-costume.html


----------



## Disney52303

cogero said:


> My cousin is Marjorie  not sure what her DisName is though.



Hmmm, she's not on my list for our sailing 



Sandi S said:


> I just finished my own princess custom! I thought I'd share some pictures while my next embroidery design is stitching out on something for Gracie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I combined these 3 sassy princesses from Sweet Pea on white wool felt...and put it together with McCall's 6123.



Love this!!!


----------



## Disneymom1218

PrincessMickey said:


> I lived in Drums, near Hazleton. Sounds like you have alot planned for you trip. I would love to go to Disney for Halloween, and Christmas, and...




I went to the Job Corps center in Drums way back in 94. Disney at Halloween is so magical. we love going that time of yr. Hoping to maybe be able to fit a trip this yr on our budget but it's looking more like maybe next yr.


----------



## Disneymom1218

pyrxtc said:


> So, I have been sewing. I am attempting to make Simplicity #2466.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants and bag were so easy. thought i would have lots of fun because I knew exactly which of my fabrics I was going to be using for this. A mix of 4 that matched but didn't match. I got the first part of the shirt done last week and started with the more complicated stuff today. UGH !!!
> 
> I finally finished the shirt but I don't think I really like how it looks. It looks strange and way over-sized. I have the entire dress pieces cut out but I don't want to do it anymore after looking at the shirt.
> 
> I guess I'll have to move on......   I'll post pics later. It looks like it got some bad reviews on pattern review too. I'm gonna start using that more.


I did not make the bag but this was one of my first patterns here is what I made. 
















I layered the smaller size over the bigger size for their Halloween costumes, They were Rag dolls


----------



## weluvdizne

I am so hopelessly behind.  No way I would ever catch up, so I'm just going to start here and say I've missed seeing all the great things everyone makes and promise to keep up better this time!


----------



## miprender

pyrxtc said:


> There is a Hobby Lobby in Manchester, NH. Still in New England I believe ! It does a take a while to get there but they have some nice fabric.



Thanks...good to know. When we go up to Maine we never go that way, but maybe I will have to take a detour 



TinkerbelleMom said:


> I've made these Minnie Mouse Clippies.  I bought them a while ago, and I can't remember who had them then, but I know Heather has some too.  They're made of felt, and super easy to do.  I can do six at a time on my 6x10 hoop, they don't take long at all.   I think these are two inch.  Ignore the Jessie braid, she was trying on the hat!
> 
> And a close up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on making these for the little girls in my Dream FE group.



Those came out cute!




Jen7079 said:


> My machine came in yesterday and we did the big unveiling. Had to run to JoAnne's because it came with nothing. My thread from Threadarts isn't here yet (I didn't order it until Thursday) so I went ahead and got some thread by several different brands to see what I like best. All the stabilizers were 50% off and I had an additional 20% off. We came home and played with the machine. It is pretty fun.
> 
> Jennifer


 Congrats on your machine!




Sandi S said:


> Not sure, BUT given that we are a family of six and spending ten days at Disney plus a day traveling each direction, the car will be full. Everything pales in comparison, though, to my cross-country adventure in 2009 - 6 people (me, my mom and the 4 kids) plus we had strollers, diapers, 3 weeks worth of stuff...it was insane. Luckily, I drive a Toyota Sienna so we do have plenty of room.
> 
> I have a method for packing my crew (and making sure everyone looks nice for pictures b/c I love taking pictures on vacation). I pack a complete set of clothes for every person for one day in a bag (like a plastic bag from a clothing store). I roll everything together with the largest clothes on the outside. On the bag, I place a tape label with what day it is for. I have also been known to pack one bag per stop when we make multiple stops. I pack the car so the things we need first are on top. I have it down to a science. My spreadsheet for making stuff (and figuring out what day it was for, planning the trip) will turn into my packing list.



You're a girl after my own heart. I have to pack in order that we will wear the stuff and also have a spreadsheet of what we are wearing on which day.



Holstar said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know how amazing and inspirational you are!
> 
> I've been on Disboards for a little while, usually hanging out around the UK trip planning forum, but a couple of days ago I stumbled upon this gem and I've spent the last day getting through the 218 pages! You are all so talented!
> 
> We're going on our first trip to Walt Disney World next August (2013), and we're taking our three nieces with us. I've been getting more and more frustrated at how little Disney clothing and accessories you can buy in the UK, especially in the ages I need - but you guys have inspired me to actually take the plunge and do it myself!
> 
> When I was little I used to watch my mum sew and I wished I could do what she did - sadly, she passed away when I was very young, so I never really had anyone teach me how to sew. But, thanks to you guys I've just signed up for sewing classes!
> 
> You are all fab!
> 
> Hollie xxx



 Can't wait to see what you start creating.



Sew into Disney said:


> We took our most recent trip to Disneyland earlier this month. I made my Princess a Minnie dress and a Jessie dress.



Thanks for posting. Everything looked amazing.



sewmess said:


> I have a habit of visiting DISBoards a couple of months before Disney trips to get myself in the the mood, or more accurately, exercise some of the excitment.  I remembered seeing this thread when I was on after our last visit (working on my ultimate FAIL TR) so when I offered to make a Disney outfit or two for a coworker's 3 year old's first visit to WDW I knew I needed to revisit.
> 
> So,  Hello, and you all are a great inspiration and invoke major machine envy (I have a lovely sewing machine, but no embroidery.)
> 
> I've been so busy looking at everyone's goodies, that I am now going to go back and check the tutorials and other links on the first page.







dianemom2 said:


> A Wild About Disney Dress:



Wow you have been busy with your daughters gone. I had it on this page when I was going through everything and my DH saw the Wild by Design. It was funny because he was Hey I know that.... I have that on my shirt. 



Disney52303 said:


> I made this dress last summer and gave it to my sister so my niece could have it for their trip they took in October. It is Ariel themed but I was never thrilled with it. I felt it needed something more to make it "pop"



I think its adorable!


[QUOTE}






[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Wow those are alot of bags. They are going to love getting them.



Darragh said:


> Here is the latest outfit for DGD to wear at HS when we go in Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't shake it off her so that I could take it home to put in the Disney box  Mommy had to hide it while the little gal took her bath that night.



Cute!



smile5sunshine said:


> Mike W. shirt for DS. I had planned on making shorts to go with this too with some really cute appliques, but I doubt that I'll be able to get to them. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye dress for my littlest DD. Made from the Grace Ruffle Dress Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to sewing!
> Sunshine



WOW great job on everything. Love that Bullseye.
And you did a great job on a mock Insa.



dianemom2 said:


> I saw that on FB this morning.



I thought of Andrea when I saw it



Ahrizel said:


> Well this isn't a Disney item, but I can't resist showing it off. I just finished Carla's stripwork dress. I tried the easy fit pants before-really love that pattern! But this is my first dress of hers. My first jumper and first buttonholes! This really went together well, I only ripped one seam Really, it is a nice pattern. If I get to take the young lady I made this dress for to Disney, I will be  making a wardrobe of Disney clothes for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary



Love the fabric that you used.



Sandi S said:


> Cinderella custom...I declare it finished even though I didn't applique on the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is from the summer 2005 Ottobre issue. I've been dying to make this one for awhile. The skirt, of course, is Insa.



It looks great to me! And love those princesses on your outfit




Disneymom1218 said:


> I did not make the bag but this was one of my first patterns here is what I made.



Cute and love the twirl factor.


----------



## cogero

Disney52303 said:


> Hmmm, she's not on my list for our sailing



She may not be doing the FE, It is her and her DH and DS. 

I am making Pirate Night Shirts for them


----------



## campbell95

Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!

We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:






I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!  

And 1 more outfit for my daughter:





I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> Diane - amazing stuff.  You have been so busy with the girls away at camp.  I really like the monster set.  Did you digitize those appliques?


Thanks!  I had planned to digitize some monsters myself but when Lynnie Pinnie had the sale last week, she had these on her site.  For 50 cents apiece it was much easier to buy them than to digitize them myself!



Ahrizel said:


> I live near Scranton, Pa. Or as I put it, almost the boondocks. Not quite of course, no farms in town. But you don't have to go far to one....
> 
> Mary


Hi Mary, my husband family was originally from Scranton.  He still has an aunt that lives up that way and she works for the university up there.  It is a nice town.  We used to go up there a couple of times a year to visit DH's grandmother until she passed away.  It brought her a ton of happiness when we used to bring our little girls to visit her.



miprender said:


> Wow you have been busy with your daughters gone. I had it on this page when I was going through everything and my DH saw the Wild by Design. It was funny because he was Hey I know that.... I have that on my shirt.
> [QUOTE}
> 
> 
> I thought of Andrea when I saw it



That's so funny!  This was one of those applique designs that I'd had for years and always planned to use but never got around to it.  I was so happy to find the animal print knit fabric and I knew right away what I had to make with it!

And I agree with you that the Beetles fabric is perfect for Andrea.  She hasn't been on here much in the last week or so.  I wonder why.  


Today I went to Potomac Mills Mall with one of my friends.  They are going to Disney in November.  We wanted to hit the Disney outlet in the mall.  We did great!  We bought Disney sweatshirt and t-shirts for $3.50 apiece and I got my niece a little Aurora nightgown for $5.  I am going to tuck it away for her next birthday!  I wasn't going to buy any Disney stuff because we don't have any trips planned but I couldn't resist sweatshirts for that price!!!


----------



## dianemom2

campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:


Love the skirts and your outfit for your daughter.  Where in MD are you located?  I am also in MD.  I have some bag hardware that I might be able to get to you, if you aren't too far away.


----------



## teresajoy

smile5sunshine said:


> I'm sorry I am being so selfish and rude for not commenting on all your lovely projects. I am REALLY feeling the heat as we are leaving on Thur and there is still SO much to do (pack, get the house ready for house/pet sitter, finish sewing)
> 
> But I did want to share the last few outfits I've made.
> 
> Mike W. shirt for DS. I had planned on making shorts to go with this too with some really cute appliques, but I doubt that I'll be able to get to them. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell Skirt Set for one of my DDs.  Embellished shirt with embroidery and button accents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullseye dress for my littlest DD. Made from the Grace Ruffle Dress Pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the work in progress. hope you've all got your imaginations ready to picture these done.
> 
> The Mock Insa skirt Finding Nemo Set (I don't have the pattern, so I self drafted this one to mimic that look).  The Skirt still needs the satin stitching around the appliques. The top is also self drafted. It will have a shirred back, halter ties,  and an orange ruffle all along the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to sewing!
> Sunshine


Cuteness!! I love the Insa and the Bullseye outfit! 



Sandi S said:


> I just finished my own princess custom! I thought I'd share some pictures while my next embroidery design is stitching out on something for Gracie.


I know I commented on FB too, but this is just so cute! I love that you are making so many things for yourself!



Sandi S said:


> Cinderella custom...I declare it finished even though I didn't applique on the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top is from the summer 2005 Ottobre issue. I've been dying to make this one for awhile. The skirt, of course, is Insa.


Adorable!!!!


campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.


Love it!!!!

and check out my new ticker.   Brian and I decided that after the summer we've had, we really need a vacation.


----------



## campbell95

I am way, way, way, way WAY down in Southern Maryland.  I would be really surprised if you were nearby!  Thank you for your kind offer, though 

It's not Disney themed, just something smaller than my old diaper bag yet bigger than my other purses.  We're going again very soon, so if it's not done for this trip, I'll be able to use it then!  It would just be nice to have it done since it took so darn long to put together.  I'm trying to hold myself back with the sewing this trip, but it is hard.  I keep telling myself there will be another trip, and they have enough to wear already!!


----------



## Sandi S

pyrxtc said:


> Does the skirt make the shirt look short in the front or is it me ?



The blouse is designed to be that length - it looks distorted here because I took the picture from a low angle and she was sticking her tummy out!



pyrxtc said:


> I think we should have our own sewing board. One thread with with all of our awesome pictures of completed things and then individual threads with questions about patterns ? techniques, or whatever else we want to ask. I've seen some things get looked over and never answered.



If you have a technical question that doesn't get answered, I would strongly recommend Pattern Review - lots of sewing message board and lots of helpful people.



pyrxtc said:


> So, I have been sewing. I am attempting to make Simplicity #2466.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants and bag were so easy. thought i would have lots of fun because I knew exactly which of my fabrics I was going to be using for this. A mix of 4 that matched but didn't match. I got the first part of the shirt done last week and started with the more complicated stuff today. UGH !!!
> 
> I finally finished the shirt but I don't think I really like how it looks. It looks strange and way over-sized. I have the entire dress pieces cut out but I don't want to do it anymore after looking at the shirt.
> 
> I guess I'll have to move on......   I'll post pics later. It looks like it got some bad reviews on pattern review too. I'm gonna start using that more.



Yep - here's my review: http://sewing.patternreview.com/review/pattern/74397

I've had great luck with some of the other Daisy Kingdom patterns, but NOT this one!



campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.



Woo-hoo! So that makes 3 of us leaving on Saturday! It would be fun to say hello if you see clothing you recognize!

I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...

I sewed up this skort I cut on Sunday (there are built in green knit shorts):




It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.

I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!














I have 4 more of these bags in production - already cut and I am monogramming them for the kids as I type:


----------



## pyrxtc

Going to bed finally. Not done my dress yet but it will have to wait until tomorrow. Night !


----------



## syrumani

Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!  

I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)


----------



## BabyRapunzel

campbell95 said:
			
		

> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:
> 
> I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.



That Minnie skirt is so cute!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Sandi S said:
			
		

> The blouse is designed to be that length - it looks distorted here because I took the picture from a low angle and she was sticking her tummy out!
> 
> If you have a technical question that doesn't get answered, I would strongly recommend Pattern Review - lots of sewing message board and lots of helpful people.
> 
> Yep - here's my review: http://sewing.patternreview.com/review/pattern/74397
> 
> I've had great luck with some of the other Daisy Kingdom patterns, but NOT this one!
> 
> Woo-hoo! So that makes 3 of us leaving on Saturday! It would be fun to say hello if you see clothing you recognize!
> 
> I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...
> 
> I sewed up this skort I cut on Sunday (there are built in green knit shorts):
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.
> 
> I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!
> 
> I have 4 more of these bags in production - already cut and I am monogramming them for the kids as I type:



Love that skort! And your daughters skirt. You make so many cute things!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

syrumani said:
			
		

> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)



Nice start for day 1!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Not sure what I keep doing, trying to multi reply on phone app and its not working.

 I thought I would join in as well. I got an embroidery machine and a sewing machine this week. The embroidery machine is winning. I have done 3 (4x4) designs, and one 5x7 design. Trying to figure how to post pics. 

Does everyone post through photobucket or is there another way?

 You guys are all inspiring and motivating!


----------



## campbell95

BabyRapunzel said:


> Not sure what I keep doing, trying to multi reply on phone app and its not working.
> 
> I thought I would join in as well. I got an embroidery machine and a sewing machine this week. The embroidery machine is winning. I have done 3 (4x4) designs, and one 5x7 design. Trying to figure how to post pics.
> 
> Does everyone post through photobucket or is there another way?
> 
> You guys are all inspiring and motivating!



I haven't figured out how to multi quote on my phone, either 

I use photo bucket for my pics.  There is a write up on posting pics on the first page of this thread.  It has helped me a few times :good vibes


----------



## dianemom2

campbell95 said:


> I am way, way, way, way WAY down in Southern Maryland.  I would be really surprised if you were nearby!  Thank you for your kind offer, though


You're right that we aren't anywhere near you.  We live in Gaithersburg so you are definitely quite a distance from us.  It sounds like your bag will be put to good use on your next trip if you don't get your hardware in time.



Sandi S said:


> I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...
> 
> I sewed up this skort I cut on Sunday (there are built in green knit shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.
> 
> I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more of these bags in production - already cut and I am monogramming them for the kids as I type:


Love the skort and the bags turned out super!  The rope you found at the hardware store is great.  I'll bet it was a lot cheaper than buying it at Joanns.  That was a good idea to go there.  Post some pictures of your tie dye shirts so that we can see them.  Maybe there is a way to fix them up a bit.  I've done a lot of tie dyeing.



syrumani said:


> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)


Nice job on your first embroideries and welcome to the group.  Make sure that when you are embroidering that you have adequate stabilizer under your design and that you use the special bobbin thread for embroidery.



BabyRapunzel said:


> Not sure what I keep doing, trying to multi reply on phone app and its not working.
> 
> I thought I would join in as well. I got an embroidery machine and a sewing machine this week. The embroidery machine is winning. I have done 3 (4x4) designs, and one 5x7 design. Trying to figure how to post pics.
> 
> Does everyone post through photobucket or is there another way?


Welcome to the group.  We can't wait to see pictures.  I use photobucket to post my pictures on here and it is very easy.


----------



## pequele

syrumani said:
			
		

> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)





			
				BabyRapunzel said:
			
		

> Not sure what I keep doing, trying to multi reply on phone app and its not working.
> 
> I thought I would join in as well. I got an embroidery machine and a sewing machine this week. The embroidery machine is winning. I have done 3 (4x4) designs, and one 5x7 design. Trying to figure how to post pics.
> 
> Does everyone post through photobucket or is there another way?
> 
> You guys are all inspiring and motivating!



Ok just playing with multiquote on the iPhone app. So you click on the person's name to highlight it yellow. Scroll through doing that to the posts you want then in upper right with the arrow click and you get the menu that says "multi-quote"! Woohoo I got it!


----------



## Fruto76

campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.


Very cute! Hope your hardware makes it to you in time! 


Sandi S said:


> The blouse is designed to be that length - it looks distorted here because I took the picture from a low angle and she was sticking her tummy out!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a technical question that doesn't get answered, I would strongly recommend Pattern Review - lots of sewing message board and lots of helpful people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - here's my review: http://sewing.patternreview.com/review/pattern/74397
> 
> I've had great luck with some of the other Daisy Kingdom patterns, but NOT this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo! So that makes 3 of us leaving on Saturday! It would be fun to say hello if you see clothing you recognize!
> 
> I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...
> 
> I sewed up this skort I cut on Sunday (there are built in green knit shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.
> 
> I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more of these bags in production - already cut and I am monogramming them for the kids as I type:


Everything is wonderful as usual! I cannot wait to see all your creations in action! We stopped by Art of Animation last week.... Your kids are going to love it! 


syrumani said:


> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)


Great job on your first go round" welcome to the group!


BabyRapunzel said:


> Not sure what I keep doing, trying to multi reply on phone app and its not working.
> 
> I thought I would join in as well. I got an embroidery machine and a sewing machine this week. The embroidery machine is winning. I have done 3 (4x4) designs, and one 5x7 design. Trying to figure how to post pics.
> 
> Does everyone post through photobucket or is there another way?
> 
> You guys are all inspiring and motivating!


hi and welcome! I use photobucket to post pics. 
Can't wait to see your creations


----------



## Teamtori

Hello all!

We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.

I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.

Here's a quick picture:


----------



## TinkNH

Sandi S said:


> I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...
> 
> I sewed up this skort I cut on Sunday (there are built in green knit shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.
> 
> I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more of these bags in production - already cut and I am monogramming them for the kids as I type:




My goodness woman do you sleep?  I am in awe of all your fantastic creations!  I am in love with that fabric on the donald bag...do you remember where you found it?



syrumani said:


> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)



Hi! Love the embroidery, glad to have you here!



Teamtori said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.
> 
> I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.
> 
> Here's a quick picture:


  aww so cute!!
My DD4 has the same shoes..I am hoping they last till our trip since she is so hard on things!


There was a lot more posted recently but just too much to quote..it all looks great!
DH is away on business this week so things are a bit crazy here and it is cutting into my sewing time.  Hopefully will have something finished soon.  only 44 more days till we leave!!


----------



## cogero

Sandi S said:


> If you have a technical question that doesn't get answered, I would strongly recommend Pattern Review - lots of sewing message board and lots of helpful people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - here's my review: http://sewing.patternreview.com/review/pattern/74397
> 
> I've had great luck with some of the other Daisy Kingdom patterns, but NOT this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo! So that makes 3 of us leaving on Saturday! It would be fun to say hello if you see clothing you recognize!
> 
> I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...
> 
> I sewed up this skort I cut on Sunday (there are built in green knit shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.
> 
> I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more of these bags in production - already cut and I am monogramming them for the kids as I type:



I have some patterns I need to check the reviews out on since I am beginning to branch out and since DD is getting bigger but is such an odd size for an almost 11 year old. She is a size 8/10 with the start of a curvy figure 

Did you use a pattern for your bags they would make a cool present for my niece and nephews birhtday.




syrumani said:


> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)



Welcome and great job.




BabyRapunzel said:


> Not sure what I keep doing, trying to multi reply on phone app and its not working.
> 
> I thought I would join in as well. I got an embroidery machine and a sewing machine this week. The embroidery machine is winning. I have done 3 (4x4) designs, and one 5x7 design. Trying to figure how to post pics.
> 
> Does everyone post through photobucket or is there another way?
> 
> You guys are all inspiring and motivating!



I use photobucket too  Can't wait to see your projects.


----------



## VBAndrea

Chatty, chatty ladies!!!!  I can't keep up!  I have barely been sewing b/c our upstairs a/c was on the fritz and it was finally fixed yesterday so I started back up.  I haven't been on here much b/c I haven't been sewing  

MICHELLE -- thanks for the pics of the fabric but my pathetic budget does not allow me to buy any fabric right now.  Normally I would order just to have it, but I can't justify any extra expenditures right now.

I did make Lisa a hospital gown and my camera battery died but Judy posted these pics on her ptr and gave me permission to post them over here so you can see the gown.  There is a red band at the bottom that is under the covers in the pics.


Showing off the New Hospital Gown Andrea made her. It is Snow White and he Seven Dwarves and has her favorite DOPEY on it! 
She loved it and got lots of compliments on it! Thank you Andrea!











Maddie also came to visit Lisa..she was a sweetheart and so prissy!


























If you go to Judy's ptr there are other pics of other gowns people have done for Lisa -- she doesn't have them all posted, but has some.

I have a busy rest of the week so may be MIA for awhile again.

My apologies for not quoting -- everyone is doing great work.  Geez Diane, I think you need to send the girls to camp more often -- you have been extremely productive!


----------



## Disney52303

cogero said:


> She may not be doing the FE, It is her and her DH and DS.
> 
> I am making Pirate Night Shirts for them



Look forward to seeing them, please post a pic so I will recognize!!



campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great - I love the F/F/M skirt!  I made myself a very simlar blue one that's ready to pack!
> 
> 
> and check out my new ticker.   Brian and I decided that after the summer we've had, we really need a vacation.



Awesome!!!



Teamtori said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.
> 
> I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.
> 
> Here's a quick picture:



welcome back!

I need a couple opinions! I bought CarlaC's stripwork jumper pattern and wated to embroider princesses along the bottom.  16 panels and I now own all 11 Lynniepinnie cuties thanks to her 50c sale (I think there's 11, if there are 12 my ? is  moot point). I am going to leave every 4th panel blank with a more patterened fabric for the non-appliqued panels... but I will be one applique short.  What would look cute?  I was thinking Cinderella's coach (but then I was thinking of using that on the bodice, a wand, Heather's new Princess wording logo, a cutie Minnie...


----------



## goteamwood

Disney52303 said:
			
		

> I need a couple opinions! I bought CarlaC's stripwork jumper pattern and wated to embroider princesses along the bottom.  16 panels and I now own all 11 Lynniepinnie cuties thanks to her 50c sale (I think there's 11, if there are 12 my ? is  moot point). I am going to leave every 4th panel blank with a more patterened fabric for the non-appliqued panels... but I will be one applique short.  What would look cute?  I was thinking Cinderella's coach (but then I was thinking of using that on the bodice, a wand, Heather's new Princess wording logo, a cutie Minnie...



Did you get the fancy castle (might not be called that but it's Cinderella-esque castle) that might work. Also, I counted 12 but I counted tinker bell.


----------



## goteamwood

Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...








I started these before I dreamed I would ever actually get an embroidery machine so they are patches I ordered online. Now I know I could do my own.

Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.









And this, well, this is just a small project for no good reason because I found this little mermaid fabric in the clearance/remnants for $3 total. Will probably send it to a friend's almost-3 year old daughter since it's not quite my almost-3 year old boys' style. But hey, $3.


----------



## sewmess

campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:



I Looove that fairy skirt.  

And your girl's outfit is very inspiring.


I got to JoAnne's yesterday and picked up some fabric and ribbon for the little girl outfit I get to do.  Although, I suspect it's going to turn into a couple of outfits.  

I'm pretty excited about this: DH and I don't have any kids and kid's clothes are always a quick, fun, cure pick-me-up sewing project.


----------



## Sandi S

Disney52303 said:


> Look forward to seeing them, please post a pic so I will recognize!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back!
> 
> I need a couple opinions! I bought CarlaC's stripwork jumper pattern and wated to embroider princesses along the bottom.  16 panels and I now own all 11 Lynniepinnie cuties thanks to her 50c sale (I think there's 11, if there are 12 my ? is  moot point). I am going to leave every 4th panel blank with a more patterened fabric for the non-appliqued panels... but I will be one applique short.  What would look cute?  I was thinking Cinderella's coach (but then I was thinking of using that on the bodice, a wand, Heather's new Princess wording logo, a cutie Minnie...



I love the picture of Tori with Rapunzel - so sweet!!


----------



## Jen7079

*Help I need help with my Brother PE 770*

I have been playing with my machine and I am trying to get the thread right. The bobbin thread is white and the upper thread is blue. when I embroider the letters are mostly white with a little bit of blue (very little) I have adjusted the bobbin thread (with a screw driver) and the upper thread up and down (with the machine display)

I am embroidering a towel if that makes any difference. I am so frusturated


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started these before I dreamed I would ever actually get an embroidery machine so they are patches I ordered online. Now I know I could do my own.
> 
> Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this, well, this is just a small project for no good reason because I found this little mermaid fabric in the clearance/remnants for $3 total. Will probably send it to a friend's almost-3 year old daughter since it's not quite my almost-3 year old boys' style. But hey, $3.




super cute!  I think the one tigger on the back is the perfect touch!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Jen7079 said:
			
		

> Help I need help with my Brother PE 770
> 
> I have been playing with my machine and I am trying to get the thread right. The bobbin thread is white and the upper thread is blue. when I embroider the letters are mostly white with a little bit of blue (very little) I have adjusted the bobbin thread (with a screw driver) and the upper thread up and down (with the machine display)
> 
> I am embroidering a towel if that makes any difference. I am so frusturated



I had this problem the other day but not on towels. For me, the bobbin thread was not right. I kinda dropped it in. After looking up what may be wrong, I placed it carefully and held it while looping the thread through the maze, the problem stopped. Hope it works. Good luck.


----------



## Jen7079

BabyRapunzel - thanks so much. I had redone everything one and nope still didn't work. I just redid the bobbin and now it is blue on the front and blue on the back, but better than it was 

Jennifer


----------



## miprender

For all those that are leaving for Disney this week. We have friends leaving on Monday so if you see them wearing these shirts I made them.... go right up and say  It is my BFF with her husband and two boys. They didn't want to wear anything but their MOM is making them anyway.






*
Sandi* Sorry I lost you quote... but just think almost done.



campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.



Too cute.... just think only a few more days.




teresajoy said:


> and check out my new ticker.   Brian and I decided that after the summer we've had, we really need a vacation.







syrumani said:


> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)




 Glad you are enjoying your new machine.



BabyRapunzel said:


> I thought I would join in as well. I got an embroidery machine and a sewing machine this week. The embroidery machine is winning. I have done 3 (4x4) designs, and one 5x7 design. Trying to figure how to post pics.
> 
> Does everyone post through photobucket or is there another way?
> 
> You guys are all inspiring and motivating!



I use Photobucket or Facebook. 



Teamtori said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.
> 
> I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.
> 
> Here's a quick picture:



 Awe that is just too precious. Glad you had a wonderful time.



goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started these before I dreamed I would ever actually get an embroidery machine so they are patches I ordered online. Now I know I could do my own.
> 
> Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this, well, this is just a small project for no good reason because I found this little mermaid fabric in the clearance/remnants for $3 total. Will probably send it to a friend's almost-3 year old daughter since it's not quite my almost-3 year old boys' style. But hey, $3.



Everything looks adorable. And I can understand your little guy not wanting to wear the Ariel dress



Jen7079 said:


> *Help I need help with my Brother PE 770*
> 
> I have been playing with my machine and I am trying to get the thread right. The bobbin thread is white and the upper thread is blue. when I embroider the letters are mostly white with a little bit of blue (very little) I have adjusted the bobbin thread (with a screw driver) and the upper thread up and down (with the machine display)
> 
> I am embroidering a towel if that makes any difference. I am so frusturated



It sounds like you might be putting your bobbin in wrong. There is a little diagram right near the bobbin showing how it should go in.

And I've never played around with the tension on the bobbin thread. I was told never to touch that

Also what kind of stabilizer are you using? For towels you really should be using CutAway.


----------



## weluvdizne

campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.


Very cute!  I love that you made something for yourself.  I never make anything for myself.  I was so excited two days ago when I finally embroidered a shirt for myself!



teresajoy said:


> Cuteness!! I love the Insa and the Bullseye outfit!
> 
> 
> I know I commented on FB too, but this is just so cute! I love that you are making so many things for yourself!
> 
> 
> Adorable!!!!
> 
> Love it!!!!
> 
> and check out my new ticker.   Brian and I decided that after the summer we've had, we really need a vacation.


You deserve a trip!  So happy for you!




Sandi S said:


> The blouse is designed to be that length - it looks distorted here because I took the picture from a low angle and she was sticking her tummy out!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a technical question that doesn't get answered, I would strongly recommend Pattern Review - lots of sewing message board and lots of helpful people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - here's my review: http://sewing.patternreview.com/review/pattern/74397
> 
> I've had great luck with some of the other Daisy Kingdom patterns, but NOT this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo! So that makes 3 of us leaving on Saturday! It would be fun to say hello if you see clothing you recognize!
> 
> I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...
> 
> I sewed up this skort I cut on Sunday (there are built in green knit shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.
> 
> I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!


I love your Tink outfit!  The bags look great too.  Did you use a pattern or draft your own.  Have a great trip.  Just 2 days!


syrumani said:


> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)



You are off to a great start!  Soon, you'll be doing embroidery designs on everything in sight!



Teamtori said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.
> 
> I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.
> 
> Here's a quick picture:


So pretty!  Glad you had a great trip!


VBAndrea said:


> Chatty, chatty ladies!!!!  I can't keep up!  I have barely been sewing b/c our upstairs a/c was on the fritz and it was finally fixed yesterday so I started back up.  I haven't been on here much b/c I haven't been sewing
> 
> MICHELLE -- thanks for the pics of the fabric but my pathetic budget does not allow me to buy any fabric right now.  Normally I would order just to have it, but I can't justify any extra expenditures right now.
> 
> I did make Lisa a hospital gown and my camera battery died but Judy posted these pics on her ptr and gave me permission to post them over here so you can see the gown.  There is a red band at the bottom that is under the covers in the pics.
> 
> 
> Showing off the New Hospital Gown Andrea made her. It is Snow White and he Seven Dwarves and has her favorite DOPEY on it!
> She loved it and got lots of compliments on it! Thank you Andrea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie also came to visit Lisa..she was a sweetheart and so prissy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to Judy's ptr there are other pics of other gowns people have done for Lisa -- she doesn't have them all posted, but has some.
> 
> I have a busy rest of the week so may be MIA for awhile again.
> 
> My apologies for not quoting -- everyone is doing great work.  Geez Diane, I think you need to send the girls to camp more often -- you have been extremely productive!


Very generous of you to send her that gown.  She is such a trooper!  The gown is pretty.   I love that fabric, though I didn't buy any because I heard it wasn't printed straight.  




goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started these before I dreamed I would ever actually get an embroidery machine so they are patches I ordered online. Now I know I could do my own.
> 
> Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this, well, this is just a small project for no good reason because I found this little mermaid fabric in the clearance/remnants for $3 total. Will probably send it to a friend's almost-3 year old daughter since it's not quite my almost-3 year old boys' style. But hey, $3.


Those bowling shirts are so great!  Love them all!



Jen7079 said:


> *Help I need help with my Brother PE 770*
> 
> I have been playing with my machine and I am trying to get the thread right. The bobbin thread is white and the upper thread is blue. when I embroider the letters are mostly white with a little bit of blue (very little) I have adjusted the bobbin thread (with a screw driver) and the upper thread up and down (with the machine display)
> 
> I am embroidering a towel if that makes any difference. I am so frusturated


Are you using enough/the right kind of stabilizer?  With towels you also need to have a water soluble stabilizer on top.


----------



## pequele

Teamtori said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.
> 
> I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.
> 
> Here's a quick picture:



YEAH!!! 



goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started these before I dreamed I would ever actually get an embroidery machine so they are patches I ordered online. Now I know I could do my own.
> 
> Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this, well, this is just a small project for no good reason because I found this little mermaid fabric in the clearance/remnants for $3 total. Will probably send it to a friend's almost-3 year old daughter since it's not quite my almost-3 year old boys' style. But hey, $3.



I LOVE the bowling shirts! That is on my agenda as well (got TONS of fabric ready to go!!) but I want to work on my appliques that I JUST started doing. Got to learn one thing at a time 


In fact...I just completed my 1st applique project! Last night I did the Jake, tonite the Scully. I think it looks a little plain but my kiddo won't mind. Maybe I will add his name or a treasure chest later. I just want him to be able to wear it tomorrow!


----------



## goteamwood

pequele said:


> YEAH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the bowling shirts! That is on my agenda as well (got TONS of fabric ready to go!!) but I want to work on my appliques that I JUST started doing. Got to learn one thing at a time
> 
> 
> In fact...I just completed my 1st applique project! Last night I did the Jake, tonite the Scully. I think it looks a little plain but my kiddo won't mind. Maybe I will add his name or a treasure chest later. I just want him to be able to wear it tomorrow!



Looks great! I think I need to get Jake and the crew, my kids are nuts for Jake. (Mostly my kids are nuts.) The bowling shirts are not bad, but since I have to do two at a time it gets a little tedious I think. Of course I do two at a time everything in my life so I am sort of used to it! I will be honest though, the sleeves and I are not friends. Every time I have messed something up and every time had to pull out stitches and redo. Once I even sliced a big ol' hole in the sleeve with the seam ripper trying to get the darn stitches out to fix an issue. So that sleeve is a little shorter than the other I guess.

*Here is a question: I am still in search for Wall-E, it's become an obsession. Has anyone ever tried and had any luck or terrible-bad-don't-even-think-of-it experience with any of those "2000 Disney Patterns Embroidery CDs" I found on my ebay search? My gut is that for $10-15, it couldn't be great, but I really only want Wall-E or Eve or Buy-n-Large. I would settle for a darn green sprout or a leaf, really. (Believe me, I have looked.) So before I do something stupid and buy one of those, or worse yet feed my credit card into the sketchy Russian site, please tell me your experience, good or bad or terrible or awesome. Oh Wall-E, why must you be the red-headed-stepchild of the Disney universe?* I have been trying to stay with the recommended sites suggested here, I have gotten the special access and spent a fortune on lots of other stuff, but had no luck finding Wall-E.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Looks great! I think I need to get Jake and the crew, my kids are nuts for Jake. (Mostly my kids are nuts.) The bowling shirts are not bad, but since I have to do two at a time it gets a little tedious I think. Of course I do two at a time everything in my life so I am sort of used to it! I will be honest though, the sleeves and I are not friends. Every time I have messed something up and every time had to pull out stitches and redo. Once I even sliced a big ol' hole in the sleeve with the seam ripper trying to get the darn stitches out to fix an issue. So that sleeve is a little shorter than the other I guess.
> 
> Here is a question: I am still in search for Wall-E, it's become an obsession. Has anyone ever tried and had any luck or terrible-bad-don't-even-think-of-it experience with any of those "2000 Disney Patterns Embroidery CDs" I found on my ebay search? My gut is that for $10-15, it couldn't be great, but I really only want Wall-E or Eve or Buy-n-Large. I would settle for a darn green sprout or a leaf, really. (Believe me, I have looked.) So before I do something stupid and buy one of those, or worse yet feed my credit card into the sketchy Russian site, please tell me your experience, good or bad or terrible or awesome. Oh Wall-E, why must you be the red-headed-stepchild of the Disney universe? I have been trying to stay with the recommended sites suggested here, I have gotten the special access and spent a fortune on lots of other stuff, but had no luck finding Wall-E.



I found this, but don't know anything about the site, so at your own risk :/     Looks like you can use Paypal $5

http://www.needlework.ru/shop/UID_365.html


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:


> I found this, but don't know anything about the site, so at your own risk :/     Looks like you can use Paypal $5
> 
> http://www.needlework.ru/shop/UID_365.html



Yeah, that was the russian site I found. I was a little leery about using it since the "paypal" buttons look like they swiped them from Amazon, and it just looks sketchy. But if it is legit paypal, it is supposed to be protected, right? I mean, is there any harm that could come to my embroidery machine from questionable graphics?


----------



## pyrxtc

goteamwood said:


> *Here is a question: I am still in search for Wall-E, it's become an obsession. Has anyone ever tried and had any luck or terrible-bad-don't-even-think-of-it experience with any of those "2000 Disney Patterns Embroidery CDs" I found on my ebay search? My gut is that for $10-15, it couldn't be great, but I really only want Wall-E or Eve or Buy-n-Large. I would settle for a darn green sprout or a leaf, really. (Believe me, I have looked.) So before I do something stupid and buy one of those, or worse yet feed my credit card into the sketchy Russian site, please tell me your experience, good or bad or terrible or awesome. Oh Wall-E, why must you be the red-headed-stepchild of the Disney universe?* I have been trying to stay with the recommended sites suggested here, I have gotten the special access and spent a fortune on lots of other stuff, but had no luck finding Wall-E.



I'll ask my aunt if she has a cd for her machine. maybe she'll let me borrow it and I can make some things up. If I knew how I would now.


----------



## smile5sunshine

many apologies, I only went back a couple of pages to grab quotes....



miprender said:


> For all those that are leaving for Disney this week. We have friends leaving on Monday so if you see them wearing these shirts I made them.... go right up and say  It is my BFF with her husband and two boys. They didn't want to wear anything but their MOM is making them anyway.



Those are cute! I will keep my eye out for them!



pequele said:


> In fact...I just completed my 1st applique project! Last night I did the Jake, tonite the Scully. I think it looks a little plain but my kiddo won't mind. Maybe I will add his name or a treasure chest later. I just want him to be able to wear it tomorrow!



this came out super cute! and I agree, my kiddos (some of whom are really too old for the show!) LOVE Jake & the Neverland Pirates.



Teamtori said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.
> 
> I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.
> 
> Here's a quick picture:



So precious! glad you were able to have a wonderful trip and welcome back!



goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started these before I dreamed I would ever actually get an embroidery machine so they are patches I ordered online. Now I know I could do my own.
> 
> Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this, well, this is just a small project for no good reason because I found this little mermaid fabric in the clearance/remnants for $3 total. Will probably send it to a friend's almost-3 year old daughter since it's not quite my almost-3 year old boys' style. But hey, $3.



Oh golly those shirts are cute! I Love Tigger on the back, but I agree that I think it would be overkill if you did anything to the front too.



campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.



Hope your hardware comes soon! The skirts are cute!  Enjoy your trip!



Sandi S said:


> T
> 
> I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...
> 
> I sewed up this skort I cut on Sunday (there are built in green knit shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.
> 
> I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more of these bags in production - already cut and I am monogramming them for the kids as I type:



Sorry you don't think your tie dyes turned out good. I hate it when projects don't come out like you wanted.  LOVE the Tinkerbell skort! So cute! And you and your DH did a great job on the cinch bags!

THREE MORE SLEEPS!!!!!



syrumani said:


> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)



Welcome! Your first project looks great!



I've had a rather stressful start to this week. I am down to ONE thing left to be constructed (the nemo top) and a couple of shirts that need to be hemmed (too big athletic wicking shirts that I took in so that DH, who has lost a ton of weight, could wear them on our trip).

The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.  

After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.  

So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.

Sunshine


----------



## cogero

pequele said:


> YEAH!!!



Totally love this shirt adorable.


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> I've had a rather stressful start to this week. I am down to ONE thing left to be constructed (the nemo top) and a couple of shirts that need to be hemmed (too big athletic wicking shirts that I took in so that DH, who has lost a ton of weight, could wear them on our trip).
> 
> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine



Sending  and prayers your way.


----------



## Jen7079

> It sounds like you might be putting your bobbin in wrong. There is a little diagram right near the bobbin showing how it should go in.
> 
> And I've never played around with the tension on the bobbin thread. I was told never to touch that
> 
> Also what kind of stabilizer are you using? For towels you really should be using CutAway.



I am using stiffy by sulky as my stabilizer and a water soluable on top.


----------



## miprender

pequele said:


> In fact...I just completed my 1st applique project! Last night I did the Jake, tonite the Scully. I think it looks a little plain but my kiddo won't mind. Maybe I will add his name or a treasure chest later. I just want him to be able to wear it tomorrow!



I think it looks adorable. Great job




goteamwood said:


> *Here is a question: I am still in search for Wall-E, it's become an obsession. Has anyone ever tried and had any luck or terrible-bad-don't-even-think-of-it experience with any of those "2000 Disney Patterns Embroidery CDs" I found on my ebay search? My gut is that for $10-15, it couldn't be great, but I really only want Wall-E or Eve or Buy-n-Large. I would settle for a darn green sprout or a leaf, really. (Believe me, I have looked.) So before I do something stupid and buy one of those, or worse yet feed my credit card into the sketchy Russian site, please tell me your experience, good or bad or terrible or awesome. Oh Wall-E, why must you be the red-headed-stepchild of the Disney universe?* I have been trying to stay with the recommended sites suggested here, I have gotten the special access and spent a fortune on lots of other stuff, but had no luck finding Wall-E.



DivasDoodles has wall-e http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=315_203

And I bought my first ever design from that Russian site and never had a problem. I actually even had to use my Credit Card at the time as they didn't take PP 

But they are a legit company....but most of the stuff they sell is embroidery not applique. 



smile5sunshine said:


> Those are cute! I will keep my eye out for them!
> Sunshine



Please do..... I can tease them that my shirts made them famous 




smile5sunshine said:


> I've had a rather stressful start to this week. I am down to ONE thing left to be constructed (the nemo top) and a couple of shirts that need to be hemmed (too big athletic wicking shirts that I took in so that DH, who has lost a ton of weight, could wear them on our trip).
> 
> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine



It seems like something always happens before a trip. Personally I don't blame your for not cancelling. There really isn't anything that you can do anyway. Sending prayers


----------



## dianemom2

Teamtori said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.
> 
> I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.
> 
> Here's a quick picture:


Love the picture and glad that you had a wonderful trip!



VBAndrea said:


> I did make Lisa a hospital gown and my camera battery died but Judy posted these pics on her ptr and gave me permission to post them over here so you can see the gown.  There is a red band at the bottom that is under the covers in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies for not quoting -- everyone is doing great work.  Geez Diane, I think you need to send the girls to camp more often -- you have been extremely productive!


Love the gown you made Lisa.  I am sure she loved the fabric on that one!

I wish we could send the girls to camp for longer every summer.  They love camp so much.  My younger one begged to be allowed to go to for 5 weeks this summer but we just couldn't fit that into our budget.  They must be having a great time because I've only gotten one letter from each of them and they've been there for a week and a half already.  I do have several more things cut out and waiting to be sewn plus I have two outfits that I finished up for the launch on Main Street Boutiques next week.



Disney52303 said:


> I need a couple opinions! I bought CarlaC's stripwork jumper pattern and wated to embroider princesses along the bottom.  16 panels and I now own all 11 Lynniepinnie cuties thanks to her 50c sale (I think there's 11, if there are 12 my ? is  moot point). I am going to leave every 4th panel blank with a more patterened fabric for the non-appliqued panels... but I will be one applique short.  What would look cute?  I was thinking Cinderella's coach (but then I was thinking of using that on the bodice, a wand, Heather's new Princess wording logo, a cutie Minnie...


I never counted how many cuties Lynnie Pinnie has so I can't answer that part.  I think I'd avoid adding Minnie to the dress because she doesn't exactly go with the theme.  I'd stick with the wand or a glass slipper or Belle's rose etc.



goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this, well, this is just a small project for no good reason because I found this little mermaid fabric in the clearance/remnants for $3 total. Will probably send it to a friend's almost-3 year old daughter since it's not quite my almost-3 year old boys' style. But hey, $3.


Love the bowling shirts that you just finished and the Tigger looks great on the other bowling shirts.  I don't think you need to add anything else to them.  You got a great deal on the smocked Mermaid fabric and the dress turned out very cute.



Jen7079 said:


> *Help I need help with my Brother PE 770*
> 
> I have been playing with my machine and I am trying to get the thread right. The bobbin thread is white and the upper thread is blue. when I embroider the letters are mostly white with a little bit of blue (very little) I have adjusted the bobbin thread (with a screw driver) and the upper thread up and down (with the machine display)
> 
> I am embroidering a towel if that makes any difference. I am so frustrated


First are you using the special embroidery bobbin thread?  Are you using a heavy weight cut away stabilizer under your towel and a water soluble stabilizer on the top?  You might need to loosen the top tension a little bit due to the thickness of the towel.  I'd avoid changing the bobbin tension.  It is very hard to get it back to right.



pequele said:


>


Looks great!



goteamwood said:


> *Here is a question: I am still in search for Wall-E, it's become an obsession. Has anyone ever tried and had any luck or terrible-bad-don't-even-think-of-it experience with any of those "2000 Disney Patterns Embroidery CDs" I found on my ebay search? My gut is that for $10-15, it couldn't be great, but I really only want Wall-E or Eve or Buy-n-Large. I would settle for a darn green sprout or a leaf, really. (Believe me, I have looked.) So before I do something stupid and buy one of those, or worse yet feed my credit card into the sketchy Russian site, please tell me your experience, good or bad or terrible or awesome. Oh Wall-E, why must you be the red-headed-stepchild of the Disney universe?* I have been trying to stay with the recommended sites suggested here, I have gotten the special access and spent a fortune on lots of other stuff, but had no luck finding Wall-E.


Don't buy it.  I bought one of those years ago when I first started out and the designs are terrible.  They are all auto digitized which means that they don't stitch out well at all.  Plus they are all fill designs and turn out very thick and heavy.  What you call "bullet proof" embroidery.



smile5sunshine said:


> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine


I hope that things improve and that you are able to fully enjoy your trip.  Sending prayers for DH's grandfather.


----------



## goteamwood

miprender said:
			
		

> DivasDoodles has wall-e http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=315_203
> 
> And I bought my first ever design from that Russian site and never had a problem. I actually even had to use my Credit Card at the time as they didn't take PP
> 
> But they are a legit company....but most of the stuff they sell is embroidery not applique.



That makes me feel better. I did get wall-e from
Divas but wanted more because I had a hard time getting fabric. I got a valance panel 12x50 so I figured the shirt would need something more. I'll get eve and the logo from Russia. 



			
				dianemom2 said:
			
		

> Love the bowling shirts that you just finished and the Tigger looks great on the other bowling shirts.  I don't think you need to add anything else to them.  You got a great deal on the smocked Mermaid fabric and the dress turned out very cute.
> 
> 
> Don't buy it.  I bought one of those years ago when I first started out and the designs are terrible.  They are all auto digitized which means that they don't stitch out well at all.  Plus they are all fill designs and turn out very thick and heavy.  What you call "bullet proof" embroidery.



Thanks. I really like how the  Mickey shirts finished. We have a Minnie themed 3rd birthday for some twin friends  so I think they'll be perfect. Then, of course, Disney world. 

Good info on the CDs. I figured they were lousy but I am desperate for some robots. I'll
Try Russia. When I requested access to bows n clothes hoping to find wall-e she replied she's never been asked for anything from that movie do evidently we are alone in our love for that dingy little robot cleaning up the human mess.


----------



## pyrxtc

smile5sunshine said:


> I've had a rather stressful start to this week. I am down to ONE thing left to be constructed (the nemo top) and a couple of shirts that need to be hemmed (too big athletic wicking shirts that I took in so that DH, who has lost a ton of weight, could wear them on our trip).
> 
> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine



I hope that your DH's grandfather pulls through and you can be happy on your trip. 

Maybe something really magical will happen on your trip that will make all the stress worth it !


----------



## campbell95

Sandi S said:


>


Love the bags!!!  And great find on the rope at Lowes!



goteamwood said:


>


Oh, I really like those!!  I like the Tigger on the back, and agree more on the front would be too much.  



pequele said:


>



Very cute!!


----------



## pyrxtc

Can we try something different ??

As a new sewer, I am worried about how my dresses look up close and the seams look. Can we see what your seams inside look like ? How do you finish them if you don't have a serger ? "How pretty does your sewing look ??"


----------



## Amyhoff

Can I post pictures directly from my iphone?  I have some things completed that I would love to share (my facebook friends are getting tired of seeing sewing projects.   )


----------



## cogero

I have a serger but will try to find one of Cs outfits from before I bought mine to show you.

I love my serger as much as I love my Embroidery Machine if not more


----------



## pyrxtc

Amyhoff said:


> Can I post pictures directly from my iphone?  I have some things completed that I would love to share (my facebook friends are getting tired of seeing sewing projects.   )



I think you have to upload them to an internet site first but we would love to see them !


----------



## pequele

goteamwood said:
			
		

> Looks great! I think I need to get Jake and the crew, my kids are nuts for Jake. (Mostly my kids are nuts.) The bowling shirts are not bad, but since I have to do two at a time it gets a little tedious I think. Of course I do two at a time everything in my life so I am sort of used to it! I will be honest though, the sleeves and I are not friends. Every time I have messed something up and every time had to pull out stitches and redo. Once I even sliced a big ol' hole in the sleeve with the seam ripper trying to get the darn stitches out to fix an issue. So that sleeve is a little shorter than the other I guess.
> 
> Here is a question: I am still in search for Wall-E, it's become an obsession. Has anyone ever tried and had any luck or terrible-bad-don't-even-think-of-it experience with any of those "2000 Disney Patterns Embroidery CDs" I found on my ebay search? My gut is that for $10-15, it couldn't be great, but I really only want Wall-E or Eve or Buy-n-Large. I would settle for a darn green sprout or a leaf, really. (Believe me, I have looked.) So before I do something stupid and buy one of those, or worse yet feed my credit card into the sketchy Russian site, please tell me your experience, good or bad or terrible or awesome. Oh Wall-E, why must you be the red-headed-stepchild of the Disney universe? I have been trying to stay with the recommended sites suggested here, I have gotten the special access and spent a fortune on lots of other stuff, but had no luck finding Wall-E.



Haha thanks on the Jake, yup mine's a nut (or as he says 'Knockerhead' which he confuses for knucklehead!). I pm'd you regarding Wall-e



			
				smile5sunshine said:
			
		

> many apologies, I only went back a couple of pages to grab quotes....
> 
> Those are cute! I will keep my eye out for them!
> 
> this came out super cute! and I agree, my kiddos (some of whom are really too old for the show!) LOVE Jake & the Neverland Pirates.
> 
> So precious! glad you were able to have a wonderful trip and welcome back!
> 
> Oh golly those shirts are cute! I Love Tigger on the back, but I agree that I think it would be overkill if you did anything to the front too.
> 
> Hope your hardware comes soon! The skirts are cute!  Enjoy your trip!
> 
> Sorry you don't think your tie dyes turned out good. I hate it when projects don't come out like you wanted.  LOVE the Tinkerbell skort! So cute! And you and your DH did a great job on the cinch bags!
> 
> THREE MORE SLEEPS!!!!!
> 
> Welcome! Your first project looks great!
> 
> I've had a rather stressful start to this week. I am down to ONE thing left to be constructed (the nemo top) and a couple of shirts that need to be hemmed (too big athletic wicking shirts that I took in so that DH, who has lost a ton of weight, could wear them on our trip).
> 
> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine



Wow, sorry you are having to deal with all of this. Still hard to say "enjoy your trip" while you are dealing with everything back home. 



			
				miprender said:
			
		

> I think it looks adorable. Great job
> 
> DivasDoodles has wall-e http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/index.php?cPath=315_203
> 
> And I bought my first ever design from that Russian site and never had a problem. I actually even had to use my Credit Card at the time as they didn't take PP
> 
> But they are a legit company....but most of the stuff they sell is embroidery not applique.
> 
> Please do..... I can tease them that my shirts made them famous
> 
> It seems like something always happens before a trip. Personally I don't blame your for not cancelling. There really isn't anything that you can do anyway. Sending prayers



Might I suggest anytime someone wants to buy something on a sketchy site to use a prepaid visa  much safer that way.


----------



## pequele

Amyhoff said:
			
		

> Can I post pictures directly from my iphone?  I have some things completed that I would love to share (my facebook friends are getting tired of seeing sewing projects.   )



Yes I think you have to upload them to like photo bucket and then where you type your reply, look at upper right for the + next to send and you can click on option to add a link to your photo there. I haven't tried it but that's where you would add it!

I want to do color posts on the phone without using [code)!  

Thank you to all who liked Jake and Scully. It is tough catching everyone on the phone.


----------



## PrincessMickey

pequele said:


>



Love Jake, my youngest DS is a nut for him too.



smile5sunshine said:


> I've had a rather stressful start to this week. I am down to ONE thing left to be constructed (the nemo top) and a couple of shirts that need to be hemmed (too big athletic wicking shirts that I took in so that DH, who has lost a ton of weight, could wear them on our trip).
> 
> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine



 for the rough week you've had. Don't be sorry, you're not a downer, you're just venting. I did my share of that last week and it felt much better after I vented. Just enjoy your trip and make some happy memories during this rough time. 

Love the princess picture with Tori. The bowling shirts are looking great, love Tigger. I know I missed several quotes, my computer has been quite wonky since I spilled coffee on the keyboard   If I missed you I apologize but everything has been looking great!


----------



## Disney52303

goteamwood said:


> Did you get the fancy castle (might not be called that but it's Cinderella-esque castle) that might work. Also, I counted 12 but I counted tinker bell.



I have Tink too but am still counting 11 (I'm at work and not by my embroidery laptop).  Who am I missing??? Tink, Cindy, Belle, Aurora, Ariel, SW, Jasmine, Merida, Tiana, Pocahantas, Rapunzel.  Help!!


----------



## aboveH20

aboveH20 said:


> *UPDATE* of sorts:  Yesterday I found some poly/cotton blend polka dots online and ordered a yard.  I'm not really expecting it to be an exact match of what I have (Murphy's law and all) but for $3.99 I figured I'd give it a try.
> 
> It's being sent from Beverly Hills -- probably some famous actress is destashing.



I know many of you couldn't sleep waiting to find out whether or not I'd get my matching black polka dots fabric.

Monday I got the fabric I ordered from Beverly Hills.  It was very cheap -- both meanings -- and not what *I* would call small dots, but they do.






The scrap is what I wanted, the other is what I got.



I'm pretty sure it's from the estate of Lucille Ball.






But there's good news in Whoville.   Michelle said that she had some of the fabric.  

It arrived today.  Dorrrine beat me to the mail, and I think she's expecting a new dress, but it's the fabric I wanted and need to finish my bag.

THANK YOU MICHELLE (and mail man for delivering the package addressed to the beautiful house with the manicured lawn 300 miles south of the Big A).






Don't you just love _'and they lived happily ever after' _endings?

 <---- I guess I have to go sew now.


----------



## goteamwood

Disney52303 said:
			
		

> I have Tink too but am still counting 11 (I'm at work and not by my embroidery laptop).  Who am I missing??? Tink, Cindy, Belle, Aurora, Ariel, SW, Jasmine, Merida, Tiana, Pocahantas, Rapunzel.  Help!!



My bad. I searched lp for cutie then counted the two mermaids. Sorry. Numbers never were my strong suit. So... Castle or something completely different. How about a monogram for the wearer?


----------



## Fruto76

Disney52303 said:


> I have Tink too but am still counting 11 (I'm at work and not by my embroidery laptop).  Who am I missing??? Tink, Cindy, Belle, Aurora, Ariel, SW, Jasmine, Merida, Tiana, Pocahantas, Rapunzel.  Help!!



I'm not sure who you are missing... because apparently I'm missing her also  I only have 11, including Tink. 

If it were me, I would find the total width of what the skirt is supposed to be (# of strips x's width per strip) Then divide it by 11. The panels will be a little wider then the original skirt, but you won't have to worry about trying to find additional appliqués for it. If you do decide to do that, don't forget to add seam allowances to each panel.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Disney52303 said:
			
		

> I have Tink too but am still counting 11 (I'm at work and not by my embroidery laptop).  Who am I missing??? Tink, Cindy, Belle, Aurora, Ariel, SW, Jasmine, Merida, Tiana, Pocahantas, Rapunzel.  Help!!



It would be Mulan if she has it.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I looked on her site, I don't see Mulan.. Only 11 cuties, castle, and tower.


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> I know many of you couldn't sleep waiting to find out whether or not I'd get my matching black polka dots fabric.
> 
> Monday I got the fabric I ordered from Beverly Hills.  It was very cheap -- both meanings -- and not what *I* would call small dots, but they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there's good news in Whoville.   Michelle said that she had some of the fabric.


Glad that you were able to get the needed piece of fabric!  Sorry that the other fabric didn't work out but I love the way everybody on here supports one another.


----------



## RMAMom

Disney52303 said:


> I need a couple opinions! I bought CarlaC's stripwork jumper pattern and wated to embroider princesses along the bottom.  16 panels and I now own all 11 Lynniepinnie cuties thanks to her 50c sale (I think there's 11, if there are 12 my ? is  moot point). I am going to leave every 4th panel blank with a more patterened fabric for the non-appliqued panels... but I will be one applique short.  What would look cute?  I was thinking Cinderella's coach (but then I was thinking of using that on the bodice, a wand, Heather's new Princess wording logo, a cutie Minnie...




When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
Front





[/IMG]

Back





[/IMG]

Bodice





I hope that helps.


----------



## Yoshiandi

RMAMom said:


> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE and WANT this dress (for me, not my daughter)!!! Gorgeous job!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

RMAMom said:
			
		

> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back
> [/IMG]
> 
> Bodice
> 
> I hope that helps.



Sooooo cute!


----------



## PrincessMickey

RMAMom said:


> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



That looks great, I love those fabrics!

The only sewing I did today was to replace a zipper in a pair of shorts for my sister in law. Not much fun but at least I was able to sit at the machine for a few minutes.


----------



## TinkNH

RMAMom said:


> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



gorgeous!!!!


QUESTION!I want an embroidery machine...and I need info.  I know a lot of you love the Brother PE770.  Does anyone have or know anything about the Singer Futura XL-400???  Pros cons compare to Brother etc??  I want to have it all picked out and researched so I can just give the info to DH and tell him to buy it for my birthday or christmas


----------



## goteamwood

TinkNH said:
			
		

> gorgeous!!!!
> 
> QUESTION!I want an embroidery machine...and I need info.  I know a lot of you love the Brother PE770.  Does anyone have or know anything about the Singer Futura XL-400???  Pros cons compare to Brother etc??  I want to have it all picked out and researched so I can just give the info to DH and tell him to buy it for my birthday or christmas



I just did this research myself and decided on the brother. I have a singer sewing machine I got for Christmas that I have been happy with so I naturally looked there first. I read a lot of reviews on both (google and amazon, no one I know in real life uses either) and the general consensus was the singer was, well, not good. It's more expensive, and when the reviews were bad they were really bad. I've only had mine a week but I'm happy with the brother, despite the epic hours-long jamming issue I reported earlier in the week. It was super easy to learn even though I had never touched embroidery before. Truly though, it might just be one of those things that is a wash. There are probably tons of people who have and love the singer. But around these boards the consensus is brother, that I've noticed, and that is a nice support system if you run into trouble or have questions. 

Ok enough rambling... I think you'll be happy either way and I have to start packing my family of 4 for a road trip in 10 hours. . .


----------



## GlassSlippers

pyrxtc said:


> Can we try something different ??
> 
> As a new sewer, I am worried about how my dresses look up close and the seams look. Can we see what your seams inside look like ? How do you finish them if you don't have a serger ? "How pretty does your sewing look ??"



My machine has an overcasting stitch and foot so I use those. It doesn't look exactly like serged seams but it gets the job done and it looks nice. If you look in your manual you should be able to see if your machine has that stitch. You don't absolutely need the foot, but it's easier with it. If your machine didn't come with the overcasting foot it should be easy to find on Amazon and it shouldn't cost very much.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Disney52303

goteamwood said:


> My bad. I searched lp for cutie then counted the two mermaids. Sorry. Numbers never were my strong suit. So... Castle or something completely different. How about a monogram for the wearer?





Fruto76 said:


> I'm not sure who you are missing... because apparently I'm missing her also  I only have 11, including Tink.
> 
> If it were me, I would find the total width of what the skirt is supposed to be (# of strips x's width per strip) Then divide it by 11. The panels will be a little wider then the original skirt, but you won't have to worry about trying to find additional appliqués for it. If you do decide to do that, don't forget to add seam allowances to each panel.





BabyRapunzel said:


> It would be Mulan if she has it.



I am glad I am not losing my mind lol, too bad she doesn't have Mulan! I like the initials idea!



RMAMom said:


> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



I love this... But am worried I will mess up the measurements lol.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Question....not that I am starting this project yet, but if I see fabric I would like to get the correct amount. I looked at the grace dress pattern, and I did not see a spot for total yards and there were a lot of numbers to add up, so it looked confusing, but once I look it over 100 times, I might get it.  I know it depends on size, just looking at estimate of what you guys have used. If it matters looking at view C or D with 2-3 fabrics.


----------



## TinkNH

goteamwood said:


> I just did this research myself and decided  on the brother. I have a singer sewing machine I got for Christmas that I  have been happy with so I naturally looked there first. I read a lot of  reviews on both (google and amazon, no one I know in real life uses  either) and the general consensus was the singer was, well, not good.  It's more expensive, and when the reviews were bad they were really bad.  I've only had mine a week but I'm happy with the brother, despite the  epic hours-long jamming issue I reported earlier in the week. It was  super easy to learn even though I had never touched embroidery before.  Truly though, it might just be one of those things that is a wash. There  are probably tons of people who have and love the singer. But around  these boards the consensus is brother, that I've noticed, and that is a  nice support system if you run into trouble or have questions.
> 
> Ok enough rambling... I think you'll be happy either way and I have to  start packing my family of 4 for a road trip in 10 hours. . .



thank you for the input!!  The singer was appealing because of the ability to multi hoop, and it has a 6X10 hoop to begin with...but I also haven't heard fabulous things about singers in recent years!



pyrxtc said:


> Can we try something different ??
> 
> As a new sewer, I am worried about how my dresses look up close and the seams look. Can we see what your seams inside look like ? How do you finish them if you don't have a serger ? "How pretty does your sewing look ??"







GlassSlippers said:


> My machine has an overcasting stitch and foot so I use those. It doesn't look exactly like serged seams but it gets the job done and it looks nice. If you look in your manual you should be able to see if your machine has that stitch. You don't absolutely need the foot, but it's easier with it. If your machine didn't come with the overcasting foot it should be easy to find on Amazon and it shouldn't cost very much.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk




I would love to see this too!!!  I wonder the same thing, especially since I have people asking if I sell stuff.  
The machine my MIL gave me has an overcast foot as well and it does make a HUGE difference...I wouldn't show anyone some of the seams on my first few things because they are just a mess!  But the overlock makes for a much neater finish..I still worry its not as neat as it could be....would love to see some stuff to compare it to!


----------



## PrincessMickey

aboveH20 said:


>



You always make me smile with your posts  It's nice to see Dorrrine again!




pyrxtc said:


> Can we try something different ??
> 
> As a new sewer, I am worried about how my dresses look up close and the seams look. Can we see what your seams inside look like ? How do you finish them if you don't have a serger ? "How pretty does your sewing look ??"



I don't have a serger either. I usually do french seams to make it look more presentable on the inside.


----------



## dianemom2

TinkNH said:


> gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> QUESTION!I want an embroidery machine...and I need info.  I know a lot of you love the Brother PE770.  Does anyone have or know anything about the Singer Futura XL-400???  Pros cons compare to Brother etc??  I want to have it all picked out and researched so I can just give the info to DH and tell him to buy it for my birthday or christmas


Most people seem to prefer the brother machine. My friend has a Singer Futura but doesn't really use it.  I have a Babylock Ellageo that I adore! I don't know what I will do when it finally wears out!



RMAMom said:


> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.


Beautiful dress!  Excellent job on it!



Disney52303 said:


> I love this... But am worried I will mess up the measurements lol.


Just experiment a little bit with some cheap muslin or some scraps (if you have a variety of scraps, you might be able to make a cute patchwork type dress which would be a nice little bonus while you are figuring this out).  Figure out how full you want the skirt to be and then divide that measurement by the number of panels that you need.  When you cut your fabric, just don't forget to add in your seam allowances.  It isn't too hard to do that.  All the European patterns come without seam allowances so I am pretty used to adding them in now.  RMAmom was right on when she said that the trapezoid shape would work best.  It reduces the bulk at the waist while still allowing the skirt to be full and twirly at the bottom.


----------



## TinkNH

I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...

cinderella twirly dress:





and this one is almost finished...it will have a lion applique on the bodice 





its a simply sweet bodice with a twirly skirt...I am going to be making a lot of those I think..she loves the twirling and the SS is comfy for her


----------



## pyrxtc

GlassSlippers said:


> My machine has an overcasting stitch and foot so I use those. It doesn't look exactly like serged seams but it gets the job done and it looks nice. If you look in your manual you should be able to see if your machine has that stitch. You don't absolutely need the foot, but it's easier with it. If your machine didn't come with the overcasting foot it should be easy to find on Amazon and it shouldn't cost very much.
> HTH!
> Lori in East Podunk



I have been using the overcast foot, now that I have it but the things I did before it are really not pretty inside and sometimes things can't be overcast or I was doing them wrong because I was trying to overcast the single layer without rolling it over and it didn't work right but I just realized that I can roll it so it has a double layer edge as I typed this out. It has made a huge difference. I have been doing it for everything and I realized too late on my newest dress that I stitched a seam on the lining going the wrong way but I had already overcast it and everything so I had to leave it.

I even overcast the hem of the dress and am unsure if I want to hem it further up as I planned because I LOVE the wavy look it gave it. I did the same to the lining hem also. My insides look much prettier now with that foot. I am using lots of thread though.



TinkNH said:


> I would love to see this too!!!  I wonder the same thing, especially since I have people asking if I sell stuff.
> The machine my MIL gave me has an overcast foot as well and it does make a HUGE difference...I wouldn't show anyone some of the seams on my first few things because they are just a mess!  But the overlock makes for a much neater finish..I still worry its not as neat as it could be....would love to see some stuff to compare it to!



I've been asked if I'm going to sell some stuff but not knowing how ugly my insides are and putting a few of my things through the wash a few times to see if it falls apart like one of the first ones I made did.



PrincessMickey said:


> I don't have a serger either. I usually do french seams to make it look more presentable on the inside.



I tried french seams once, they did not look pretty..... 


Now these...... is my latest creations.  All the seams are overcast or zig-zagged to lessen the fray some at least.

The first one is Simplicity 2466, a Daisy Kingdom pattern. I really disliked this one. The top is way too huge and looks just wrong. I really like how the pants and bag came out though. I was nervous about working with stripes but with so many colors, it wasn't bad at all. I had high hopes for this pattern but it's just not right.


















This next one is one I finished today. It is a McCall's 6018 in a size 4. The belt is completely removable and I'm unsure of what I'm going to do to the hem. I overcast it and then left it because it gave it a great wavy look so I think I'll hold of on my decision right now til I know how short it should be. I love this Mickey fabric, paid full price for it but I think it's worth it. I might have enough left to do something small. I made sure to frame on Mickey and his signature in the center on front and showcased him as much as possible when cutting out while trying to save fabric too. I did not mean to arch him across the back but I do LOVE how that came out. the belt is not sewed on, just pined in for pictures and the shrug needs to be finished because I lost all of my ballpoint needles and did what I could with the regular one but knew I was doing something wrong, couldn't figure it out until I complained on Facebook and my Aunt helped me. She reminded me of ball point and then I couldn't find any.  It is made of a really soft and thin black knit. So, now to pics.....
















I'm getting better, I just need to slow down so the insides look as pretty as the outsides. This is going to be my first washing test too. I hope it makes it !


----------



## pyrxtc

TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> cinderella twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is almost finished...it will have a lion applique on the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a simply sweet bodice with a twirly skirt...I am going to be making a lot of those I think..she loves the twirling and the SS is comfy for her



love them both ! I like the cotton, wear all day, Cinderella a lot.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

HELLO EVERYONE!! 

I posted last summer some when I was working on outfits for my daughter for our trip last fall. I lurk on this thread often and everyone is so inspirational and hardworking! I love to see the creations that everyone has been coming up with. However, just when I think I can live without an embroidery machine... lol!

My DH and I are hoping to take our DD back every 2 years and I just booked our next year's trip yesterday! We have a loooong time to wait and plan but WDW planning is my favorite thing so I'll be happy for over a year.

Here are some things I've been working on lately, starting with Alice's Halloween costume last year which I don't think I posted at the time.






I Poppins-ed up a felt hat and made the bag and skirt. My DH crocheted the scarf.

This month:






She LOVES Rapunzel and has already worn this out for errands etc. I made it a bit big and long so maybe she'll be able to wear it next year or for Halloween if she wants. Really just a dress-up costume!






Purely a dress-up outfit. I tried to do a "toddler-friendly" version of Jasmine. Just modified the easy fits and simply sweet top for this.

Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration!


----------



## pyrxtc

BorkBorkBork said:


> Here are some things I've been working on lately, starting with Alice's Halloween costume last year which I don't think I posted at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Poppins-ed up a felt hat and made the bag and skirt. My DH crocheted the scarf.
> This month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVES Rapunzel and has already worn this out for errands etc. I made it a bit big and long so maybe she'll be able to wear it next year or for Halloween if she wants. Really just a dress-up costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purely a dress-up outfit. I tried to do a "toddler-friendly" version of Jasmine. Just modified the easy fits and simply sweet top for this.
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration!




everything looks very cute and She looks like Mary Poppins. I like that you let her wear her Rapunzel outfit out of the house too.


----------



## dianemom2

TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> 
> cinderella twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is almost finished...it will have a lion applique on the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a simply sweet bodice with a twirly skirt...I am going to be making a lot of those I think..she loves the twirling and the SS is comfy for her


Both of those are very cute!  Andrea does a lot of those style of twirly skirts.  I love them but I hate gathering so I avoid them.



pyrxtc said:


> The first one is Simplicity 2466, a Daisy Kingdom pattern. I really disliked this one. The top is way too huge and looks just wrong. I really like how the pants and bag came out though. I was nervous about working with stripes but with so many colors, it wasn't bad at all. I had high hopes for this pattern but it's just not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is one I finished today. It is a McCall's 6018 in a size 4.


Love the Mickey dress and the little shrug.  I really like your combination of fabrics on the Daisy Kingdom outfit.  I have that pattern and based on your review, I won't make the top.  Can you take the top in somewhere so that you are happier with it?



BorkBorkBork said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!
> Here are some things I've been working on lately, starting with Alice's Halloween costume last year which I don't think I posted at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Poppins-ed up a felt hat and made the bag and skirt. My DH crocheted the scarf.
> 
> This month:


I love your Mary Poppins Halloween costume.  That's adorable!  The Jasmin and the Rapunzel outfits are terrific.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> Love the Mickey dress and the little shrug.  I really like your combination of fabrics on the Daisy Kingdom outfit.  I have that pattern and based on your review, I won't make the top.  Can you take the top in somewhere so that you are happier with it?



I was frustrated with it so I haven't checked it out to change it yet. But on pattern review one person changed it up after she disliked it. It had all bad reviews.... which I didn't read until after I made it. I'm thinking maybe add more to the top and move the straps to the top more and maybe take out fabric under the side ???? I've never made my own design, just followed patterns so far. Gathering the neckline and back might work as well.

Thanks ! I love the fabric too. Just enough to match but not enough to go too much. I really wanted to use the 4th fabric for the dress to match this purse and already cut it out. I'll have to figure out how to change the top and then change the dress too.

I need somewhere that carries more clothing fabric than quilting fabric but so far the quilting fabric is working great but some say it wears out faster.


----------



## dianemom2

pyrxtc said:


> I was frustrated with it so I haven't checked it out to change it yet. But on pattern review one person changed it up after she disliked it. It had all bad reviews.... which I didn't read until after I made it. I'm thinking maybe add more to the top and move the straps to the top more and maybe take out fabric under the side ???? I've never made my own design, just followed patterns so far. Gathering the neckline and back might work as well.
> 
> Thanks ! I love the fabric too. Just enough to match but not enough to go too much. I really wanted to use the 4th fabric for the dress to match this purse and already cut it out. I'll have to figure out how to change the top and then change the dress too.
> 
> I need somewhere that carries more clothing fabric than quilting fabric but so far the quilting fabric is working great but some say it wears out faster.


I did  a little search on the internet and came up with two different ways that people fixed this issue with the pattern.  Here are links to both of them.  Maybe they will help.
http://sew-addicted-julie.blogspot.com/2011/06/simplicity-2466.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59555784@N02/sets/72157626069010896/detail/

I think I prefer the look of the first one since it kind of maintains more of the original look of the pattern.  However, both of them look really cute.


----------



## pyrxtc

dianemom2 said:


> I did  a little search on the internet and came up with two different ways that people fixed this issue with the pattern.  Here are links to both of them.  Maybe they will help.
> http://sew-addicted-julie.blogspot.com/2011/06/simplicity-2466.html
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59555784@N02/sets/72157626069010896/detail/
> 
> I think I prefer the look of the first one since it kind of maintains more of the original look of the pattern.  However, both of them look really cute.



I've seen the second one on pattern review and the first one is exactly what I was thinking of doing.


----------



## babynala

Disneymom1218 said:


> I did not make the bag but this was one of my first patterns here is what I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I layered the smaller size over the bigger size for their Halloween costumes, They were Rag dolls


Oh how cute.  Love the rag doll costumes too!



campbell95 said:


> Popping in for a minute to say hi and see what everyone has been working on.  Far too many wonderful things to quote!  I love it all!!!
> 
> We leave saturday, and I'm scrambling.  This is our 3rd trip since I started sewing, and I finally made myself a few things!  2 simple skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a bag, but the hardware (rectangle and slider set) haven't arrived yet so it's not finished.  I'm worried they won't be here in time!
> 
> And 1 more outfit for my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few things for my son and husband, but their pics are on the camera and the upload cable is in my Big Pile Of Things To Pack right now.


Love the Mickey outfit.  I hope you guys have a great time on your trip.



teresajoy said:


> and check out my new ticker.   Brian and I decided that after the summer we've had, we really need a vacation.


 Are you taking the whole family or just you and Brian?



campbell95 said:


> It's not Disney themed, just something smaller than my old diaper bag yet bigger than my other purses.  We're going again very soon, so if it's not done for this trip, I'll be able to use it then!  It would just be nice to have it done since it took so darn long to put together.  I'm trying to hold myself back with the sewing this trip, but it is hard. * I keep telling myself there will be another trip, and they have enough to wear already!!*


 I'm sure you will be able to use your new bag around town even if you can't finish before your trip.  



Sandi S said:


> Woo-hoo! So that makes 3 of us leaving on Saturday! It would be fun to say hello if you see clothing you recognize!
> 
> I stayed up really late tie-dyeing t-shirts. I'll have to post a pic later. I'm not really excited about how they turned out, but we'll wear them half a day...


Sandi - great job on the skirt and the bags look really nice with that rope.  I hope you guys have a great time on your trip.  I'm sure the tie-dye shirts will look great on your group.  



syrumani said:


> Hello, all!  I hope you don't mind I join your group . . . I was recently told I need more sewing friends, and was pointed in this direction!
> 
> I just got my embroidery machine today, so my pictures may not be that impressive . . . but it is a start!  (hope this works!)


Welcome! I see you have gotten off to a great start with your embroidery machine.  



BabyRapunzel said:


> Not sure what I keep doing, trying to multi reply on phone app and its not working.
> 
> I thought I would join in as well. I got an embroidery machine and a sewing machine this week. The embroidery machine is winning. I have done 3 (4x4) designs, and one 5x7 design. Trying to figure how to post pics.
> 
> Does everyone post through photobucket or is there another way?
> 
> You guys are all inspiring and motivating!


Welcome!  I know lots of people post pictures from facebook but I don't know how they do it.  



Teamtori said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We are back from the most wonderful week at Disney for Tori's wish trip. I got so many compliments on the kid's outfits and it really made me happy. Even Snow White said I did a good job. LOL.
> 
> I've been writing a really detailed summary on Tori's blog (www.torigaga.com) and eventually I want to get it over here in a trip report.
> 
> Here's a quick picture:


Glad you guys had a nice trip.  What a great pictures of Tori and Rapunzel.  I will head over to your blog to read more about your trip.  Thanks for sharing.  




VBAndrea said:


> Chatty, chatty ladies!!!!  I can't keep up!  I have barely been sewing b/c our upstairs a/c was on the fritz and it was finally fixed yesterday so I started back up.  I haven't been on here much b/c I haven't been sewing
> 
> My apologies for not quoting -- everyone is doing great work.  Geez Diane, I think you need to send the girls to camp more often -- you have been extremely productive!


Glad your a/c is working again.  The hospital gown looks really nice on Lisa.



Disney52303 said:


> I need a couple opinions! I bought CarlaC's stripwork jumper pattern and wated to embroider princesses along the bottom.  16 panels and I now own all 11 Lynniepinnie cuties thanks to her 50c sale (I think there's 11, if there are 12 my ? is  moot point). I am going to leave every 4th panel blank with a more patterened fabric for the non-appliqued panels... but I will be one applique short.  What would look cute?  I was thinking Cinderella's coach (but then I was thinking of using that on the bodice, a wand, Heather's new Princess wording logo, a cutie Minnie...


I think an applique of a castle would look nice on the dress.  Or Heather just put out a new design that says "Disney Princess".  Search for logo or sort by date and you should find it easily.



goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...
> 
> I started these before I dreamed I would ever actually get an embroidery machine so they are patches I ordered online. Now I know I could do my own.
> 
> Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.
> 
> 
> And this, well, this is just a small project for no good reason because I found this little mermaid fabric in the clearance/remnants for $3 total. Will probably send it to a friend's almost-3 year old daughter since it's not quite my almost-3 year old boys' style. But hey, $3.


LOVE the Mickey bowling shirts.  You are so good at making cute things for boys, especially X2.  The Ariel dress is cute and just think you only had to make one!



miprender said:


> For all those that are leaving for Disney this week. We have friends leaving on Monday so if you see them wearing these shirts I made them.... go right up and say  It is my BFF with her husband and two boys. They didn't want to wear anything but their MOM is making them anyway.


Great job on the shirts.  



pequele said:


> In fact...I just completed my 1st applique project! Last night I did the Jake, tonite the Scully. I think it looks a little plain but my kiddo won't mind. Maybe I will add his name or a treasure chest later. I just want him to be able to wear it tomorrow!


Yo Ho! Jake and Scully came out really cute.  



goteamwood said:


> *Here is a question: I am still in search for Wall-E, it's become an obsession. Has anyone ever tried and had any luck or terrible-bad-don't-even-think-of-it experience with any of those "2000 Disney Patterns Embroidery CDs" I found on my ebay search? My gut is that for $10-15, it couldn't be great, but I really only want Wall-E or Eve or Buy-n-Large. I would settle for a darn green sprout or a leaf, really. (Believe me, I have looked.) So before I do something stupid and buy one of those, or worse yet feed my credit card into the sketchy Russian site, please tell me your experience, good or bad or terrible or awesome. Oh Wall-E, why must you be the red-headed-stepchild of the Disney universe?* I have been trying to stay with the recommended sites suggested here, I have gotten the special access and spent a fortune on lots of other stuff, but had no luck finding Wall-E.


I think I would be a little nervous about ordering from that site but the pre-paid Visa card sounds like a good option.  I would also make sure my virus protection is up to date before I copied them from the CD, just in case.



smile5sunshine said:


> I've had a rather stressful start to this week. I am down to ONE thing left to be constructed (the nemo top) and a couple of shirts that need to be hemmed (too big athletic wicking shirts that I took in so that DH, who has lost a ton of weight, could wear them on our trip).
> 
> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine


 sorry to hear about your DH's grandfather.  Please try to enjoy your trip.  I'm sure your DH"s grandfather would want you to enjoy yourselves.



pyrxtc said:


> Can we try something different ??
> 
> As a new sewer, I am worried about how my dresses look up close and the seams look. Can we see what your seams inside look like ? How do you finish them if you don't have a serger ? "How pretty does your sewing look ??"


I have a serger now but I used to just zig zag finish the seams or use an over cast stitch (but with a regular foot).  I think they looked fine.  



Amyhoff said:


> Can I post pictures directly from my iphone?  I have some things completed that I would love to share (my facebook friends are getting tired of seeing sewing projects.   )


I don't have an iphone so I am not sure about directly posting pictures.  I know lots of people post pictures from facebook but I don't know how they do it.  



cogero said:


> I have a serger but will try to find one of Cs outfits from before I bought mine to show you.
> 
> I love my serger as much as I love my Embroidery Machine if not more


Glad to see that you enjoying your serger so much since you were having issues in the beginning.  Do you just use it to finish your seams?



aboveH20 said:


> I know many of you couldn't sleep waiting to find out whether or not I'd get my matching black polka dots fabric.
> 
> Monday I got the fabric I ordered from Beverly Hills.  It was very cheap -- both meanings -- and not what *I* would call small dots, but they do.
> 
> 
> But there's good news in Whoville.   Michelle said that she had some of the fabric.
> 
> It arrived today.  Dorrrine beat me to the mail, and I think she's expecting a new dress, but it's the fabric I wanted and need to finish my bag.
> 
> THANK YOU MICHELLE (and mail man for delivering the package addressed to the beautiful house with the manicured lawn 300 miles south of the Big A).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love _'and they lived happily ever after' _endings?
> 
> <---- I guess I have to go sew now.


Yeah Michelle!  Dorrrine looks fabulous and I am glad to see that you will be able to finish your bag.  I do LOVE those tote bags you made.  Did you use a pattern for the base of the bag or did you just wing it?



RMAMom said:


> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I hope that helps.


This dress is beautiful.



PrincessMickey said:


> The only sewing I did today was to replace a zipper in a pair of shorts for my sister in law. Not much fun but at least I was able to sit at the machine for a few minutes.


That is more then I have done for a while.  I would be way too scared to replace a zipper.  I know it would never look right.



TinkNH said:


> QUESTION!I want an embroidery machine...and I need info.  I know a lot of you love the Brother PE770.  Does anyone have or know anything about the Singer Futura XL-400???  Pros cons compare to Brother etc??  I want to have it all picked out and researched so I can just give the info to DH and tell him to buy it for my birthday or christmas


I have a Brother embroidery machine but not the PE770.  I think lots of people have had good luck with the Brother machines and like that model even if it doesn't have a 6X10 hoop.  I see some others have given you some more detailed responses but I have read a few not so favorable review of the Futura on these boards.  



TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> 
> 
> its a simply sweet bodice with a twirly skirt...I am going to be making a lot of those I think..she loves the twirling and the SS is comfy for her


Glad your DD is enjoying all the twirling.  These came out really nice.  



pyrxtc said:


> The first one is Simplicity 2466, a Daisy Kingdom pattern. I really disliked this one. The top is way too huge and looks just wrong. I really like how the pants and bag came out though. I was nervous about working with stripes but with so many colors, it wasn't bad at all. I had high hopes for this pattern but it's just not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is one I finished today. It is a McCall's 6018 in a size 4. The belt is completely removable and I'm unsure of what I'm going to do to the hem. I overcast it and then left it because it gave it a great wavy look so I think I'll hold of on my decision right now til I know how short it should be. I love this Mickey fabric, paid full price for it but I think it's worth it. I might have enough left to do something small. I made sure to frame on Mickey and his signature in the center on front and showcased him as much as possible when cutting out while trying to save fabric too. I did not mean to arch him across the back but I do LOVE how that came out. the belt is not sewed on, just pined in for pictures and the shrug needs to be finished because I lost all of my ballpoint needles and did what I could with the regular one but knew I was doing something wrong, couldn't figure it out until I complained on Facebook and my Aunt helped me. She reminded me of ball point and then I couldn't find any.  It is made of a really soft and thin black knit. So, now to pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting better, I just need to slow down so the insides look as pretty as the outsides. This is going to be my first washing test too. I hope it makes it !


Such a bummer that you don't like how the top on that Daisy kingdom outfit came out.  The set is really cute and I love the bag.  I hope you can modify it a bit so it fits better.  The Mickey dress looks really nice and I love the belt and shrug - cute.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I posted last summer some when I was working on outfits for my daughter for our trip last fall. I lurk on this thread often and everyone is so inspirational and hardworking! I love to see the creations that everyone has been coming up with. However, just when I think I can live without an embroidery machine..
> 
> My DH and I are hoping to take our DD back every 2 years and I just booked our next year's trip yesterday! We have a loooong time to wait and plan but WDW planning is my favorite thing so I'll be happy for over a year.
> 
> Here are some things I've been working on lately, starting with Alice's Halloween costume last year which I don't think I posted at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Poppins-ed up a felt hat and made the bag and skirt. My DH crocheted the scarf.
> 
> This month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVES Rapunzel and has already worn this out for errands etc. I made it a bit big and long so maybe she'll be able to wear it next year or for Halloween if she wants. Really just a dress-up costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purely a dress-up outfit. I tried to do a "toddler-friendly" version of Jasmine. Just modified the easy fits and simply sweet top for this.
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration!



Your DD has gotten so big since Halloween.  The Mary Poppins is perfect.  I love the dress up outfits you made.  Jasmine looks so cute and of course she has a tiger for a best friend.

Sorry - I lost the quote about the problems with the embroidery on the towels but wanted to say that the water soluable topping over the top of the embroidery area might help some as would having a good stabilizer in the hoop.  You could also try using a different thread and bobbin.  Are you able to embroider on a scrap of fabric that is not a towel?


----------



## Fruto76

BabyRapunzel said:


> Question....not that I am starting this project yet, but if I see fabric I would like to get the correct amount. I looked at the grace dress pattern, and I did not see a spot for total yards and there were a lot of numbers to add up, so it looked confusing, but once I look it over 100 times, I might get it.  I know it depends on size, just looking at estimate of what you guys have used. If it matters looking at view C or D with 2-3 fabrics.


I have made 2 Grace Ruffle Dresses. Rapunzel was a size 8 the and the Navy a 10. For the main dress part I know I did not use more than 2 yards, (probably closer to 1 and a half) even with the size 10...unless it has a direction specific pattern. The ruffles are wider, but not doubled in fabric so maybe 1/2 yard per ruffle. Thats still probably more than what it is. 


















Disney52303 said:


> I am glad I am not losing my mind lol, too bad she doesn't have Mulan! I like the initials idea!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this... But am worried I will mess up the measurements lol.


 You can do it! Just ask for help here if you get stuck with the math



dianemom2 said:


> Most people seem to prefer the brother machine. My friend has a Singer Futura but doesn't really use it.  I have a Babylock Ellageo that I adore! I don't know what I will do when it finally wears out!
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress!  Excellent job on it!
> 
> 
> Just experiment a little bit with some cheap muslin or some scraps (if you have a variety of scraps, you might be able to make a cute patchwork type dress which would be a nice little bonus while you are figuring this out).  Figure out how full you want the skirt to be and then divide that measurement by the number of panels that you need.  When you cut your fabric, just don't forget to add in your seam allowances.  It isn't too hard to do that.  All the European patterns come without seam allowances so I am pretty used to adding them in now.  RMAmom was right on when she said that the trapezoid shape would work best.  It reduces the bulk at the waist while still allowing the skirt to be full and twirly at the bottom.


 Perfect idea to use trapezoid shape. Theres not many girls that don't want extra twirl! 



TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> 
> cinderella twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is almost finished...it will have a lion applique on the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a simply sweet bodice with a twirly skirt...I am going to be making a lot of those I think..she loves the twirling and the SS is comfy for her


Super cute! I love the SS, too! Comfy, easy and cute! 


pyrxtc said:


> I have been using the overcast foot, now that I have it but the things I did before it are really not pretty inside and sometimes things can't be overcast or I was doing them wrong because I was trying to overcast the single layer without rolling it over and it didn't work right but I just realized that I can roll it so it has a double layer edge as I typed this out. It has made a huge difference. I have been doing it for everything and I realized too late on my newest dress that I stitched a seam on the lining going the wrong way but I had already overcast it and everything so I had to leave it.
> 
> I even overcast the hem of the dress and am unsure if I want to hem it further up as I planned because I LOVE the wavy look it gave it. I did the same to the lining hem also. My insides look much prettier now with that foot. I am using lots of thread though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been asked if I'm going to sell some stuff but not knowing how ugly my insides are and putting a few of my things through the wash a few times to see if it falls apart like one of the first ones I made did.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried french seams once, they did not look pretty.....
> 
> 
> Now these...... is my latest creations.  All the seams are overcast or zig-zagged to lessen the fray some at least.
> 
> The first one is Simplicity 2466, a Daisy Kingdom pattern. I really disliked this one. The top is way too huge and looks just wrong. I really like how the pants and bag came out though. I was nervous about working with stripes but with so many colors, it wasn't bad at all. I had high hopes for this pattern but it's just not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is one I finished today. It is a McCall's 6018 in a size 4. The belt is completely removable and I'm unsure of what I'm going to do to the hem. I overcast it and then left it because it gave it a great wavy look so I think I'll hold of on my decision right now til I know how short it should be. I love this Mickey fabric, paid full price for it but I think it's worth it. I might have enough left to do something small. I made sure to frame on Mickey and his signature in the center on front and showcased him as much as possible when cutting out while trying to save fabric too. I did not mean to arch him across the back but I do LOVE how that came out. the belt is not sewed on, just pined in for pictures and the shrug needs to be finished because I lost all of my ballpoint needles and did what I could with the regular one but knew I was doing something wrong, couldn't figure it out until I complained on Facebook and my Aunt helped me. She reminded me of ball point and then I couldn't find any.  It is made of a really soft and thin black knit. So, now to pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting better, I just need to slow down so the insides look as pretty as the outsides. This is going to be my first washing test too. I hope it makes it !


 I love the dress and I think DK outfit is cute, too! I love the fabrics...hope you are able to fix it so you like it more! 



BorkBorkBork said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!
> 
> I posted last summer some when I was working on outfits for my daughter for our trip last fall. I lurk on this thread often and everyone is so inspirational and hardworking! I love to see the creations that everyone has been coming up with. However, just when I think I can live without an embroidery machine... lol!
> 
> My DH and I are hoping to take our DD back every 2 years and I just booked our next year's trip yesterday! We have a loooong time to wait and plan but WDW planning is my favorite thing so I'll be happy for over a year.
> 
> Here are some things I've been working on lately, starting with Alice's Halloween costume last year which I don't think I posted at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Poppins-ed up a felt hat and made the bag and skirt. My DH crocheted the scarf.
> 
> This month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVES Rapunzel and has already worn this out for errands etc. I made it a bit big and long so maybe she'll be able to wear it next year or for Halloween if she wants. Really just a dress-up costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purely a dress-up outfit. I tried to do a "toddler-friendly" version of Jasmine. Just modified the easy fits and simply sweet top for this.
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration!


What a cute Mary Poppins! Everything looks great and welcome back!


----------



## cogero

babynala said:


> Glad to see that you enjoying your serger so much since you were having issues in the beginning.  Do you just use it to finish your seams?



Since I bought the new serger I love it even more and yes I use it to finish all my seams I love the look and strength it gives an outfit.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

You all are such busy sewers I can't keep up!  I am loving everything, you all are so inspiring!  I am itching to make my own Cinderella dress after seeing the ones here...so cute!

Here's what I've been working on...

I don't know if anyone remembers the fabric I asked about a few weeks ago...the aqua and purple?  Well here is what I came up with for my daughter's Ariel dress/costume...











Forgive me for not giving it a good pressing before posting...and I just couldn't seem to get a brighter picture...but I'm pretty happy with it!  Because I don't do a lot of garment sewing the fabric was pretty much a nightmare to work with!  LOL*  It took me three attempts with the top...and I totally skipped a zipper altogether because I don't have a serger and trying to find a way to enclose the seams was a real pain in the patoot.  I used Simplicity pattern number 4043...my daughter wears a size 14/16 girls and the dress only goes up to a size 12 so I enlarged it myself...among several other changes I made.  Not my best sewing, I'll admit, but I learned a lot and my daughter is thrilled with her "Ariel" costume.  LOL*  Now I just need to head over to Walmart and pick up a flower and a starfish to make a hair decoration for her...she's a redhead so it'll be perfect!

I cannot remember who it was who posted the pirate skirt that I just LOVED...but here's what I bought for mine!  I loved that skirt so much I'm making my own version for the middle daughter...I cannot wait to get started...


----------



## ColonelHathi

BorkBorkBork said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!
> 
> I posted last summer some when I was working on outfits for my daughter for our trip last fall. I lurk on this thread often and everyone is so inspirational and hardworking! I love to see the creations that everyone has been coming up with. However, just when I think I can live without an embroidery machine... lol!
> 
> My DH and I are hoping to take our DD back every 2 years and I just booked our next year's trip yesterday! We have a loooong time to wait and plan but WDW planning is my favorite thing so I'll be happy for over a year.
> 
> Here are some things I've been working on lately, starting with Alice's Halloween costume last year which I don't think I posted at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Poppins-ed up a felt hat and made the bag and skirt. My DH crocheted the scarf.
> 
> This month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVES Rapunzel and has already worn this out for errands etc. I made it a bit big and long so maybe she'll be able to wear it next year or for Halloween if she wants. Really just a dress-up costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purely a dress-up outfit. I tried to do a "toddler-friendly" version of Jasmine. Just modified the easy fits and simply sweet top for this.
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration!




Oh my sweet goodness.  Your DD is adorable!  I remember when DD was that little (sigh)... it goes too fast.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Fruto76 said:
			
		

> I have made 2 Grace Ruffle Dresses. Rapunzel was a size 8 the and the Navy a 10. For the main dress part I know I did not use more than 2 yards, (probably closer to 1 and a half) even with the size 10...unless it has a direction specific pattern. The ruffles are wider, but not doubled in fabric so maybe 1/2 yard per ruffle. Thats still probably more than what it is.
> 
> You can do it! Just ask for help here if you get stuck with the math
> 
> Perfect idea to use trapezoid shape. Theres not many girls that don't want extra twirl!
> 
> Super cute! I love the SS, too! Comfy, easy and cute!
> I love the dress and I think DK outfit is cute, too! I love the fabrics...hope you are able to fix it so you like it more!
> 
> What a cute Mary Poppins! Everything looks great and welcome back!



Thank you! I can't wait to get to sewing, but have taken a break to finish editing my photopass pics. I started with close to 500, and I don't know if I'll ever get done. I need to get an extension because I procrastinated. 

All such beautiful things, hard to even know where to start.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

Thanks everyone for the kind words. They really made my day!


----------



## pequele

GlassSlippers said:


> My machine has an overcasting stitch and foot so I use those. It doesn't look exactly like serged seams but it gets the job done and it looks nice. If you look in your manual you should be able to see if your machine has that stitch. You don't absolutely need the foot, but it's easier with it. If your machine didn't come with the overcasting foot it should be easy to find on Amazon and it shouldn't cost very much.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Could you (or someone) post a pic of the overcasting foot please? I have 9 million feet with my Brother 2800d but I don't know if that is one! Also does anyone have a pic of a Brother quarter inch quilt foot and the applique foot for freehanding (I dunno my MOM is asking haha I have NO idea what she is talking about, she is the sewer). She's not talking the one I use for the programed embroidery and appliques I do already, apparently something else! 



pyrxtc said:


> I need somewhere that carries more clothing fabric than quilting fabric but so far the quilting fabric is working great but some say it wears out faster.



My mom said there is a place called Bits 'n Pieces (she thinks) in Pelham (she knows) which is a quilt shop but they have TONS of fabric....I haven't been so I cannot confirm.  Ok I got the name right...just looked it up on the internet.

LOVING allll the little girl stuff. All the dresses make me so jealous! Great job guys the girls will really love it all!


----------



## dianemom2

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers the fabric I asked about a few weeks ago...the aqua and purple?  Well here is what I came up with for my daughter's Ariel dress/costume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot remember who it was who posted the pirate skirt that I just LOVED...but here's what I bought for mine!  I loved that skirt so much I'm making my own version for the middle daughter...I cannot wait to get started...


Love the Ariel outfit.  I made something much more simple for my little niece last year.  Yours is so pretty and sparkly!  I love the fabric you've picked out for the pirate skirt.



Fruto76 said:


> I have made 2 Grace Ruffle Dresses. Rapunzel was a size 8 the and the Navy a 10. For the main dress part I know I did not use more than 2 yards, (probably closer to 1 and a half) even with the size 10...unless it has a direction specific pattern. The ruffles are wider, but not doubled in fabric so maybe 1/2 yard per ruffle. Thats still probably more than what it is.


Love the two dresses!  The Navy one is so crisp looking with the blue and white together.  The Rapunzel is adorable!

Here is what I've worked on this week:





















The jumper pattern is from the Ottobre magazine.  It just came a few weeks ago and it is filled with the cutest patterns.  I am slowly working my way through it deciding which ones I am going to make.  I did change up the pattern just a little bit. The front of the jumper was supposed to have two panels with a decorative seam down the center.  I eliminated that and cut it on the fold because I wanted to decorate the front of each of the jumpers.  I also added a little bit to the length because it seemed like a very short jumper to me.

The shirt pattern is another one of the Imke shirts from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I made it a little bit big so that it could be worn for longer so I added two rows of smocking to the sleeves so that the elastic would hold them up out of the way a little bit.


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Love the Ariel outfit.  I made something much more simple for my little niece last year.  Yours is so pretty and sparkly!  I love the fabric you've picked out for the pirate skirt.
> 
> 
> Love the two dresses!  The Navy one is so crisp looking with the blue and white together.  The Rapunzel is adorable!
> 
> Here is what I've worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jumper pattern is from the Ottobre magazine.  It just came a few weeks ago and it is filled with the cutest patterns.  I am slowly working my way through it deciding which ones I am going to make.  I did change up the pattern just a little bit. The front of the jumper was supposed to have two panels with a decorative seam down the center.  I eliminated that and cut it on the fold because I wanted to decorate the front of each of the jumpers.  I also added a little bit to the length because it seemed like a very short jumper to me.
> 
> The shirt pattern is another one of the Imke shirts from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I made it a little bit big so that it could be worn for longer so I added two rows of smocking to the sleeves so that the elastic would hold them up out of the way a little bit.



Cute! I haven't made anything from the new Ottobre yet b/c of doing all the Disney trip stuff. That jumper is on my list thought for DD's kindergarten wardrobe. Her first day of school outfit, though, will be a Minnie Mouse nerd theme.

My machines are all at Elegant Stitches waiting for a little TLC after the workout they have had. I'll pick them up the day after we come home.

I just added a couple of photos to my PTR - some hairbows and the PILE of stuff I made...going to go pack the car and get ready to roll south in the morning! I'll probably check in now and then...later, ladies!


----------



## LilLisaLou

Is there a thread where there are embroidery machine recommendations? I thought there was but now can't find it. Thanks!!


----------



## tpettie

miprender said:


> And speaking of hoop envy. Here is my new machine, the Brother 1500D that does up to 6x10.



Me too I started with the Brother 900D didn't realize how quick hoop envy sets in   Waited about 2 years then I just got the 1500D a year ago.  I love it greatly.  Now i just need to get a sewing room.  How do you get 19yr old to move out....


----------



## Yoshiandi

Quick question: Is there a FB version of this group also?    I thought I saw mention of one, but I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Yoshiandi said:


> Quick question: Is there a FB version of this group also?    I thought I saw mention of one, but I can't seem to find it. Thanks!



I don't know but look forward to hearing the answer!  FB is my morning paper...


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> Cute! I haven't made anything from the new Ottobre yet b/c of doing all the Disney trip stuff. That jumper is on my list thought for DD's kindergarten wardrobe. Her first day of school outfit, though, will be a Minnie Mouse nerd theme.
> 
> My machines are all at Elegant Stitches waiting for a little TLC after the workout they have had. I'll pick them up the day after we come home.
> 
> I just added a couple of photos to my PTR - some hairbows and the PILE of stuff I made...going to go pack the car and get ready to roll south in the morning! I'll probably check in now and then...later, ladies!


I am going to look on your PTR and see what you added.  Have a great vacation!  My machines need to go in for a tune up also.  I am waiting until the kids come home from camp.  Then I will be busy and won't have time to sew.  The Ottobre jumper pattern is super quick to sew up.  The longest part of making them was embroidering the front.  I do have some denim and I have thought about doing one that looks just like the one in the magazine but I can' decide.  I have a boys shirt cut out for each of my nephews.  I have a girls shirt and skirt traced and ready to be cut.  I just can't decide on which fabric to use.



LilLisaLou said:


> Is there a thread where there are embroidery machine recommendations? I thought there was but now can't find it. Thanks!!


Lots of people come on here to ask about embroidery machines.  I've never seen a thread specifically for that though.  I think what we'd recommend would vary depending on your budget and needs.


----------



## dumbwaiterboy

Possible question, do you all share your embroidery designs or do you all just buy the same designs over and over?


----------



## Piper

Although I don't have an embroidery machine--I believe each person buys their own set of designs.  You can use the designs yourself as many times as you wish.  It isn't legal to share with other people.  If one person bought a design and shared with others, it wouldn't pay to take the time and effort to digitize something!


----------



## Fruto76

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> You all are such busy sewers I can't keep up!  I am loving everything, you all are so inspiring!  I am itching to make my own Cinderella dress after seeing the ones here...so cute!
> 
> Here's what I've been working on...
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers the fabric I asked about a few weeks ago...the aqua and purple?  Well here is what I came up with for my daughter's Ariel dress/costume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for not giving it a good pressing before posting...and I just couldn't seem to get a brighter picture...but I'm pretty happy with it!  Because I don't do a lot of garment sewing the fabric was pretty much a nightmare to work with!  LOL*  It took me three attempts with the top...and I totally skipped a zipper altogether because I don't have a serger and trying to find a way to enclose the seams was a real pain in the patoot.  I used Simplicity pattern number 4043...my daughter wears a size 14/16 girls and the dress only goes up to a size 12 so I enlarged it myself...among several other changes I made.  Not my best sewing, I'll admit, but I learned a lot and my daughter is thrilled with her "Ariel" costume.  LOL*  Now I just need to head over to Walmart and pick up a flower and a starfish to make a hair decoration for her...she's a redhead so it'll be perfect!
> 
> I cannot remember who it was who posted the pirate skirt that I just LOVED...but here's what I bought for mine!  I loved that skirt so much I'm making my own version for the middle daughter...I cannot wait to get started...


Ariel looks great! I hope we get to see it on a model!  I'm in the process of helping my sister make an Ariel costume for my niece for MNSSHP. 



dianemom2 said:


> Love the Ariel outfit.  I made something much more simple for my little niece last year.  Yours is so pretty and sparkly!  I love the fabric you've picked out for the pirate skirt.
> 
> 
> Love the two dresses!  The Navy one is so crisp looking with the blue and white together.  The Rapunzel is adorable!
> 
> Here is what I've worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jumper pattern is from the Ottobre magazine.  It just came a few weeks ago and it is filled with the cutest patterns.  I am slowly working my way through it deciding which ones I am going to make.  I did change up the pattern just a little bit. The front of the jumper was supposed to have two panels with a decorative seam down the center.  I eliminated that and cut it on the fold because I wanted to decorate the front of each of the jumpers.  I also added a little bit to the length because it seemed like a very short jumper to me.
> 
> The shirt pattern is another one of the Imke shirts from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I made it a little bit big so that it could be worn for longer so I added two rows of smocking to the sleeves so that the elastic would hold them up out of the way a little bit.


Thanks, Diane. 
I love everything you have completed... and I must comment on your twin needle seams! They make the garments look VERY professional. I haven't ever used one, but I think I will try one out after seeing your creations.  FANTABULOUS!!!! 



Sandi S said:


> Cute! I haven't made anything from the new Ottobre yet b/c of doing all the Disney trip stuff. That jumper is on my list thought for DD's kindergarten wardrobe. Her first day of school outfit, though, will be a Minnie Mouse nerd theme.
> 
> My machines are all at Elegant Stitches waiting for a little TLC after the workout they have had. I'll pick them up the day after we come home.
> 
> I just added a couple of photos to my PTR - some hairbows and the PILE of stuff I made...going to go pack the car and get ready to roll south in the morning! I'll probably check in now and then...later, ladies!


 So thoughtful to bring your machines to the spa while you are on vacation! I'm sure you're on the road by now and the car is filled with excitement (between all those suitcases stuffed with the awesome customs you made!)  I hope you guys have a wonderful trip! Going to check out your PTR now. Safe travels.



LilLisaLou said:


> Is there a thread where there are embroidery machine recommendations? I thought there was but now can't find it. Thanks!!


I don't think so, but the majority of gals use a Brother PE770. A lot depends on what you are looking for in a machine and well,, budget of course. 


tpettie said:


> Me too I started with the Brother 900D didn't realize how quick hoop envy sets in   Waited about 2 years then I just got the 1500D a year ago.  I love it greatly.  Now i just need to get a sewing room.  How do you get 19yr old to move out....


 Good luck with that. I have a feeling my kids will stay put a while, too! 



Yoshiandi said:


> Quick question: Is there a FB version of this group also?    I thought I saw mention of one, but I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


I am sorry I'm no help. I am one of a few people on the planet that does not FB.


dumbwaiterboy said:


> Possible question, do you all share your embroidery designs or do you all just buy the same designs over and over?


No. You purchase embroidery designs from a digitizer. There are tons and tons of great digitizers out there. a board favorite around here is froufroubyheathersue . com (no spaces) Sharing would pretty much be the equivalent to stealing.


----------



## tpettie

Sandi S said:


> I got the diva to interrupt her TV program long enough to model...not like she was getting a choice!



Can someone tell me where to find this patten??  I see it used lots here and went out and got some Pooh fabric last night in hope of trying out this patten with it for our Chrystal palace lunch


----------



## Fruto76

tpettie said:


> Can someone tell me where to find this patten??  I see it used lots here and went out and got some Pooh fabric last night in hope of trying out this patten with it for our Chrystal palace lunch



It's the Grace Ruffle Dress by Funktional Threads. You can buy it a few places, but I know off the top of my head it's on Etsy and You Can Make This . Com (no spaces)
Have fun. It's become a favorite of mine!


----------



## tpettie

Fruto76 said:


> It's the Grace Ruffle Dress by Funktional Threads. You can buy it a few places, but I know off the top of my head it's on Etsy and You Can Make This . Com (no spaces)
> Have fun. It's become a favorite of mine!



Thanks off to find the dress


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

dianemom2 said:


> Love the Ariel outfit.  I made something much more simple for my little niece last year.  Yours is so pretty and sparkly!  I love the fabric you've picked out for the pirate skirt.



Thank you!  I'm so happy with it...I kind of wish I had made a simpler comfy version of this for her to wear in the park.  If I have time before we go I might try.  They have SO many outfits though right now...I don't think they'll be able to even wear everything!  Some of the Minnie/Mickey t-shirts are going towards their school clothes for the year.  Lol*



Fruto76 said:


> Ariel looks great! I hope we get to see it on a model!  I'm in the process of helping my sister make an Ariel costume for my niece for MNSSHP.



Thank you and YES!  I want to get the kiddos into their outfits but it will be such a huge ordeal I'm kind of waiting until they are all finished (just have Snow White left to do now) before I take pictures.  I can't wait to see the costume you are working on!



TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> 
> cinderella twirly dress:



Love everything but that Cinderella dress makes my inner girly girl come out lol*    I want to try something similar, I'm so inspired!  Love!


----------



## goteamwood

Fruto76 said:
			
		

> No. You purchase embroidery designs from a digitizer. There are tons and tons of great digitizers out there. a board favorite around here is froufroubyheathersue . com (no spaces) Sharing would pretty much be the equivalent to stealing.



I can't be the only person curious how exactly these designers are able to "create" and sell Disney intellectual property without being shut down or worse. So yeah, sharing that Mickey that someone designed violates that digitizer's purchase agreement but I wouldn't call it stealing since they don't exactly own the rights to distribute licensed characters owned by someone else. If we were paying licensing fees those designs would be a lot more than $3-4 each. 
Don't get me wrong, I love that I don't have to digitize my own stuff and can add awesome applique to my creations but I do think we are skirting on the edge of acceptable use. Btw, totally not trying to start something. I just think its unfair to consider someone who shares a pattern that is questionably redistributed  intellectual property stealing.


----------



## dumbwaiterboy

goteamwood said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love that I don't have to digitize my own stuff and can add awesome applique to my creations but I do think we are skirting on the edge of acceptable use. Btw, totally not trying to start something. I just think its unfair to consider someone who shares a pattern that is questionably redistributed  intellectual property stealing.




That's how I feel.

I like digitizing stuff all the time and really have fun doing it and feel that sharing is cool.  I really want to learn to digitize free standing lace pes files.  I want to make some Christmas ornaments, but not wanting to spend too much money, especially if I could trade files with others.


----------



## tpettie

tinkbell13 said:


> Thanks! File is from FrouFroubyHeatherSue. They were great for keeping track of everyone. We had so many comments on them while we were there. DH wore his the other day and we ended up taking his parents out for lunch. Our waiter used to work at WDW and wanted to buy DH's shirt from him! It was too funny.  That is so funny
> 
> Our race season is cars. Sprint cars to be exact. We are part of a touring group (Southern Ontario Sprints) that race at dirt tracks across southern Ontario. We also had a race in Quebec at the beginning of the year. It's a lot of work, but we have a lot of fun with it and the other racers.


  I was wondering if it was horses as that's what I was raised with so when people talk races I hear hoof beats...


----------



## tricia

dumbwaiterboy said:


> That's how I feel.
> 
> I like digitizing stuff all the time and really have fun doing it and feel that sharing is cool.  I really want to learn to digitize free standing lace pes files.  I want to make some Christmas ornaments, but not wanting to spend too much money, especially if I could trade files with others.



If you digitize something yourself and wish to share it with your friends, that is totally up to you.  BUT, if you buy a design from someone who digitizes to make money and share that with your friends, it is stealing.  It doesn't matter if that digitizer stole the idea, or even the drawing from Disney, you are still stealing.

We tend to be very protective of small home businesses on this thread because most of the ladies that have kept this thread going and give free advice to newbies make their living either digitizing or sewing for others.  Stealing their ideas, or their files is frowned upon.


----------



## pyrxtc

pequele said:


> Could you (or someone) post a pic of the overcasting foot please? I have 9 million feet with my Brother 2800d but I don't know if that is one! Also does anyone have a pic of a Brother quarter inch quilt foot and the applique foot for freehanding (I dunno my MOM is asking haha I have NO idea what she is talking about, she is the sewer). She's not talking the one I use for the programed embroidery and appliques I do already, apparently something else!



http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/media/products/techniques/by-foot/overcasting-techniques.pdf

great pics and how to for the overcast foot.

Brother quarter inch quilt foot

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA185...4120902&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+1/4+inch+foot

the applique foot for freehanding - lots of different looks for those

https://www.google.com/search?q=app...cp.r_qf.&fp=f47990a5f5110ac9&biw=1024&bih=653


----------



## dianemom2

dumbwaiterboy said:


> Possible question, do you all share your embroidery designs or do you all just buy the same designs over and over?


Yes, we all buy the designs that we have.  No we don't share them. Some people will digitize their own designs but digitizing programs tend to be quite expensive.  Those people who do digitizing take their work very seriously and want their designs to be good.  That requirs time and testing.  If we share their designs, then we take away the small profit that they earn from their home based businesses.  I have shared files of things that I have digitized myself and I have even let a friend come over and stitch out one of my purchased designs on my machine in my home but I would never just give them a copy of the file.



Fruto76 said:


> Thanks, Diane.
> I love everything you have completed... and I must comment on your twin needle seams! They make the garments look VERY professional. I haven't ever used one, but I think I will try one out after seeing your creations.  FANTABULOUS!!!!


Thanks Ann!  I never would have thought of doing it that way by myself.  It was part of the pattern in the Ottobre.   I have to say that I am really enjoying the Ottobre magazine.  I am so happy that Sandi recommended purchasing it.  There are some really neat ideas in it.  Some of the things are beyond my sewing capabilities (like skinny jeans with real zippers) but some of the ideas are completely approachable.  

I look through each issue and make long lists of the things that I am going to sew.  I'll never finish everything I have planned out.   I just sewed a dress from one of the magazines today and I have 2 long sleeved t-shirts from another one of the magazines almost finished.  I wondered at first if I would get my moneys worth from the magazine since it is a bit expensive but I've already made so many things with the patterns.

Here is a picture of the dress that I made today.  It is a very colorful dress.  My little niece loves lots of patterns and colors.  You should see what she chooses when she dresses herself!!!!









tricia said:


> If you digitize something yourself and wish to share it with your friends, that is totally up to you.  BUT, if you buy a design from someone who digitizes to make money and share that with your friends, it is stealing.  It doesn't matter if that digitizer stole the idea, or even the drawing from Disney, you are still stealing.
> 
> We tend to be very protective of small home businesses on this thread because most of the ladies that have kept this thread going and give free advice to newbies make their living either digitizing or sewing for others.  Stealing their ideas, or their files is frowned upon.



I wish there was a "Like" button here.


----------



## pequele

quick note if anyone didn't mention this but MissKenzieMac has a short sale tonight...almost over!!! the promo code of FLASHSALE gives you 35% off your cart! got a bunch of stuff for my applique collection  Including the cute "snorkling characters" that Sandi used on her swim bags!


----------



## pequele

pyrxtc said:


> http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/media/products/techniques/by-foot/overcasting-techniques.pdf
> 
> great pics and how to for the overcast foot.
> 
> Brother quarter inch quilt foot
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-SA185...4120902&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+1/4+inch+foot
> 
> the applique foot for freehanding - lots of different looks for those
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=app...cp.r_qf.&fp=f47990a5f5110ac9&biw=1024&bih=653



eeek ok! Thanks. I will have to look at mine and the book. They all look weird to me haha


----------



## RMAMom

tricia said:


> If you digitize something yourself and wish to share it with your friends, that is totally up to you.  BUT, if you buy a design from someone who digitizes to make money and share that with your friends, it is stealing.  It doesn't matter if that digitizer stole the idea, or even the drawing from Disney, you are still stealing.
> 
> We tend to be very protective of small home businesses on this thread because most of the ladies that have kept this thread going and give free advice to newbies make their living either digitizing or sewing for others.  Stealing their ideas, or their files is frowned upon.



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## LovesTheMagic

Let's see if this works.  This is the first pattern that I made up.  I have the hidden Mickeys cut out and ready to hand applique tomorrow, but I wanted to try to post.  I do wish I would have done 12 instead of 10 panels, but good learning experience.

Then, it turned into this:





I had extra material and wanted to try it out before I made a red mickey dots with fireworks skirt.

I will try to post more if this works.


----------



## mphalens

I know I haven't posted on this thread in . . . well, let's go with ages.  I have posted sometime in the last 200 pages though 



miprender said:


> I know, there is none in all of New England. What's up with that? We love fabric too.



Oh Michelle . . . how much do you love me?  Because I happen to know where they're putting a Hobby Lobby in RI and it's not too far from you, m'dear 



goteamwood said:


> I can't be the only person curious how exactly these designers are able to "create" and sell Disney intellectual property without being shut down or worse. So yeah, sharing that Mickey that someone designed violates that digitizer's purchase agreement but I wouldn't call it stealing since they don't exactly own the rights to distribute licensed characters owned by someone else. If we were paying licensing fees those designs would be a lot more than $3-4 each.
> Don't get me wrong, I love that I don't have to digitize my own stuff and can add awesome applique to my creations but I do think we are skirting on the edge of acceptable use. Btw, totally not trying to start something. I just think its unfair to consider someone who shares a pattern that is questionably redistributed  intellectual property stealing.



Well, first of all, I'd be willing to bet that Disney sees as a heck of a lot of free advertising.  Secondly, true digitizers (of which we have several that belong to this group) are, in my opinion, artists.  Their work can take hours and even then, they have to test, test and test again before they'd consider selling the design.  

Let me put it this way, my bestie and I share quite a lot, including our love of Disney and custom outfit filled trips, but I don't just hand over my Carla C. patterns that I've purchased from YCMT to her . . . We both want to support all the SAHM (and SAHD) that have supported us. . . so we fork over the $ for the designs or patterns that we want.  We will, however, share a Simplicity pattern without an issue 



dumbwaiterboy said:


> That's how I feel.
> 
> I like digitizing stuff all the time and really have fun doing it and feel that sharing is cool.  I really want to learn to digitize free standing lace pes files.  I want to make some Christmas ornaments, but not wanting to spend too much money, especially if I could trade files with others.



But I'm guessing you don't digitize as a source of income, do you?  



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, we all buy the designs that we have.  No we don't share them. Some people will digitize their own designs but digitizing programs tend to be quite expensive.  Those people who do digitizing take their work very seriously and want their designs to be good.  That requirs time and testing.  If we share their designs, then we take away the small profit that they earn from their home based businesses.  I have shared files of things that I have digitized myself and I have even let a friend come over and stitch out one of my purchased designs on my machine in my home but I would never just give them a copy of the file.
> 
> I wish there was a "Like" button here.



Well said   And I wish there was a "like" button too


----------



## LovesTheMagic

You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!

I wanted a cute skirt, but with the little one I need the skorts.  There was a cool sarong skirt pattern that I googled and printed out and this is what I came up with.  I added a zipper (which I had my MIL put in - I was too scared).  I need to figure out how to put the button on the front flap to hide the zipper top.  I just haven't done it.





Then, I saw the Fab 5 skirts and LOVED them!!!  I modified the above pattern for myself and changed the front to a skirt front.  I modified the May Day skirt pattern for my DD and this is what I came up with:





So, then I thought I would try to applique.  Forgive the big error on the small piece.  It moved when I was ironing it down, but I am shocked that I was able to pull this off so well.





I did other stuff for my DD which is in different stages still, but still wanted more for my 2 DS.  Here is their pirate shirt.  I made the shorts as well - the older DS almost by accident.  Then I made him the Star Wars shorts in the previous picture.  The striped headbands are neck coolers with the beads in them to help keep them cool.





This is the current project- my DH requested a baseball Mikey head.  I didn't want to figure out how to accurately sew the ball's stitching so I just used the patterned fabric and sewed a little more detail on the balls.  I am doing 4 baseball shirts.  I have one completed and 2 other ones all cut out and ready to iron on and sew.




and a close up:





My MIL helped me with this skorts for my DD as my very first project.  I have a top to go with it but it is lost in all my new sewing goodies.  I am sad that  I will most likely have to return my mom's machine next Weds.

Thanks again for all the tips that I have been able to snatch from this group.  You are wonderful.  I grabbed 2 fabulous pairs of scissors today at Joanns at 50% off plus the coupon for an extra 20% off.  Thanks for that tip - my DH on the other hand.

Have a good evening!


----------



## LovesTheMagic

Here is the sarong shorts.  I thought I had put it in the previous.  Sorry, I am very new to this all.  I tried to resize the pics, but it kept saying failure to resize.  So, you are getting really big pics.  Hope it is not picture overload.  I am just pretty excited that I was able to figure this out.  Now I just have to get this all done by september.  POFQ here we come!


----------



## LovesTheMagic

I am not sure where this pic went either.  My first sewing project .....


----------



## miprender

pyrxtc said:


> Can we try something different ??
> 
> As a new sewer, I am worried about how my dresses look up close and the seams look. Can we see what your seams inside look like ? How do you finish them if you don't have a serger ? "How pretty does your sewing look ??"



 I always wonder too! I would love to see under everyone's dresses.
I do use my serger for everything except when making dresses I have a hard time using it on the bodice. So that is why I probably stick to skirts or shorts.



aboveH20 said:


> It arrived today.  Dorrrine beat me to the mail, and I think she's expecting a new dress, but it's the fabric I wanted and need to finish my bag.
> 
> THANK YOU MICHELLE (and mail man for delivering the package addressed to the beautiful house with the manicured lawn 300 miles south of the Big A).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just love _'and they lived happily ever after' _endings?
> 
> <---- I guess I have to go sew now.



 I am so glad the mailman found it. They were little skeptical about the address until I told them that Ginger & Dorrrine also live there 



RMAMom said:


> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> I hope that helps.



I don't ever remember seeing this but this is just beautiful.



TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> 
> cinderella twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a simply sweet bodice with a twirly skirt...I am going to be making a lot of those I think..she loves the twirling and the SS is comfy for her



Great job.



pyrxtc said:


> The first one is Simplicity 2466, a Daisy Kingdom pattern. I really disliked this one. The top is way too huge and looks just wrong. I really like how the pants and bag came out though. I was nervous about working with stripes but with so many colors, it wasn't bad at all. I had high hopes for this pattern but it's just not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting better, I just need to slow down so the insides look as pretty as the outsides. This is going to be my first washing test too. I hope it makes it !



Wow everything looks great. I would only worry about the insides if you ever planned on selling it. 



BorkBorkBork said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!
> 
> I posted last summer some when I was working on outfits for my daughter for our trip last fall. I lurk on this thread often and everyone is so inspirational and hardworking! I love to see the creations that everyone has been coming up with. However, just when I think I can live without an embroidery machine... lol!
> 
> My DH and I are hoping to take our DD back every 2 years and I just booked our next year's trip yesterday! We have a loooong time to wait and plan but WDW planning is my favorite thing so I'll be happy for over a year.
> 
> This month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVES Rapunzel and has already worn this out for errands etc. I made it a bit big and long so maybe she'll be able to wear it next year or for Halloween if she wants. Really just a dress-up costume!



What a cutie pie



Fruto76 said:


> I have made 2 Grace Ruffle Dresses. Rapunzel was a size 8 the and the Navy a 10. For the main dress part I know I did not use more than 2 yards, (probably closer to 1 and a half) even with the size 10...unless it has a direction specific pattern. The ruffles are wider, but not doubled in fabric so maybe 1/2 yard per ruffle. Thats still probably more than what it is.



WOW I don't remember you posting those dresses before. I love the look of the Grace pattern. I just haven't tried it yet.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers the fabric I asked about a few weeks ago...the aqua and purple?  Well here is what I came up with for my daughter's Ariel dress/costume...



LOVE IT!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on this week:



Everthing is adorable. Are your girls all done camp now?



tricia said:


> If you digitize something yourself and wish to share it with your friends, that is totally up to you.  BUT, if you buy a design from someone who digitizes to make money and share that with your friends, it is stealing.  It doesn't matter if that digitizer stole the idea, or even the drawing from Disney, you are still stealing.
> 
> We tend to be very protective of small home businesses on this thread because most of the ladies that have kept this thread going and give free advice to newbies make their living either digitizing or sewing for others.  Stealing their ideas, or their files is frowned upon.








mphalens said:


> Oh Michelle . . . how much do you love me?  Because I happen to know where they're putting a Hobby Lobby in RI and it's not too far from you, m'dear



 WHEN? and WHERE? How did you find this out? 


Edited: I just went online. It will be down the street from Joanne's and opens on 9/28/12  How did I not see them working over there. 



LovesTheMagic said:


> I wanted a cute skirt, but with the little one I need the skorts.  There was a cool sarong skirt pattern that I googled and printed out and this is what I came up with.  I added a zipper (which I had my MIL put in - I was too scared).  I need to figure out how to put the button on the front flap to hide the zipper top.  I just haven't done it.


 to sewing, you did a great job on everything.


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> WHEN? and WHERE? How did you find this out?
> 
> 
> Edited: I just went online. It will be down the street from Joanne's and opens on 9/28/12  How did I not see them working over there.




Glad I could let you in on the news   I was super excited when I saw the sign earlier in the summer - it never occurred to me that you didn't know!


----------



## cogero

LovesTheMagic said:


> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> Have a good evening!



LOve all your stuff so cute. Great Job.

Diane I love your dresses, I think I am going to order the Octobre magazine in September I love everything you and Sandi make.


----------



## dianemom2

LovesTheMagic said:


> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good evening!


Glad that we could help you learn some new things.  I love the polka dotted skirts the best but everything is wonderful.  You'd never know that you just started sewing! Keep up the great work!



miprender said:


> I always wonder too! I would love to see under everyone's dresses.
> I do use my serger for everything except when making dresses I have a hard time using it on the bodice. So that is why I probably stick to skirts or shorts.
> 
> 
> Everthing is adorable. Are your girls all done camp now?


I also always wonder what the insides of the stuff other people sew looks like.  Mine looks pretty nice since I got the serger.  That makes a huge difference.   That was one of my best purchases ever!!!!  I don't have too much trouble using it for dress bodices.  The hardest thing for me is attaching sleeve cuffs on these long sleeved t-shirts that I've been making.  I have to change the way the pattern wanted them sewn because I just couldn't get into that tight a space.

My girls still have one more week of camp.  We pick them up a week from today.  I am starting to really miss them but I know that once they get home the last two weeks of summer are going to be a total blur.  The girls come home and then 4 days later my in-laws show up here for a 10 day visit.  It will be tough to get the girls stuff from camp unpacked and cleaned and put away before my in-laws arrive.


----------



## teresajoy

Piper said:


> Although I don't have an embroidery machine--I believe each person buys their own set of designs.  You can use the designs yourself as many times as you wish.  It isn't legal to share with other people.  If one person bought a design and shared with others, it wouldn't pay to take the time and effort to digitize something!





tricia said:


> If you digitize something yourself and wish to share it with your friends, that is totally up to you.  BUT, if you buy a design from someone who digitizes to make money and share that with your friends, it is stealing.  It doesn't matter if that digitizer stole the idea, or even the drawing from Disney, you are still stealing.
> 
> We tend to be very protective of small home businesses on this thread because most of the ladies that have kept this thread going and give free advice to newbies make their living either digitizing or sewing for others.  Stealing their ideas, or their files is frowned upon.





dianemom2 said:


> Yes, we all buy the designs that we have.  No we don't share them. Some people will digitize their own designs but digitizing programs tend to be quite expensive.  Those people who do digitizing take their work very seriously and want their designs to be good.  That requirs time and testing.  If we share their designs, then we take away the small profit that they earn from their home based businesses.  I have shared files of things that I have digitized myself and I have even let a friend come over and stitch out one of my purchased designs on my machine in my home but I would never just give them a copy of the file.





mphalens said:


> Well, first of all, I'd be willing to bet that Disney sees as a heck of a lot of free advertising.  Secondly, true digitizers (of which we have several that belong to this group) are, in my opinion, artists.  Their work can take hours and even then, they have to test, test and test again before they'd consider selling the design.
> 
> Let me put it this way, my bestie and I share quite a lot, including our love of Disney and custom outfit filled trips, but I don't just hand over my Carla C. patterns that I've purchased from YCMT to her . . . We both want to support all the SAHM (and SAHD) that have supported us. . . so we fork over the $ for the designs or patterns that we want.  We will, however, share a Simplicity pattern without an issue



Well said ladies!!!  Thank you!



LovesTheMagic said:


> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> I wanted a cute skirt, but with the little one I need the skorts.  There was a cool sarong skirt pattern that I googled and printed out and this is what I came up with.  I added a zipper (which I had my MIL put in - I was too scared).  I need to figure out how to put the button on the front flap to hide the zipper top.  I just haven't done it.


Great job!!!! I love this skirt! I had an idea for a smiliar style, can you tell me what pattern this is? 

Great job on the appliques too!! And, I love the sarong skirt in your next post!  You are doing a great job!

and, we like nice sized pictures!


----------



## teresajoy

pyrxtc said:


> Can we try something different ??
> 
> As a new sewer, I am worried about how my dresses look up close and the seams look. Can we see what your seams inside look like ? How do you finish them if you don't have a serger ? "How pretty does your sewing look ??"



I have been sewing for around 35 years or so, and until I bought my serger (shortly after this thread started 4? years ago?) I didn't finish my seams at all!   I know, right?!!! Very sad.


----------



## pyrxtc

LovesTheMagic said:


> Let's see if this works.  This is the first pattern that I made up.  I have the hidden Mickeys cut out and ready to hand applique tomorrow, but I wanted to try to post.  I do wish I would have done 12 instead of 10 panels, but good learning experience.Then, it turned into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had extra material and wanted to try it out before I made a red mickey dots with fireworks skirt.
> I will try to post more if this works.
> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure where this pic went either.  My first sewing project .....



great job on all of it ! I have not done any appliques yet but I'm sure I will soon enough. Looks easy enough !



teresajoy said:


> I have been sewing for around 35 years or so, and until I bought my serger (shortly after this thread started 4? years ago?) I didn't finish my seams at all!   I know, right?!!! Very sad.



So i'm trying to find the main difference between a serged seam and an over cast one so I'm looking at pictures. They look almost the exact same except for the amount of thread. Why the preference for sergers ? Will they both hold the same ?


----------



## teresajoy

Sandi S said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v447/enchantedpinesmom/th_20120731_Shover_0901.jpg[/IMG]
> It's Kwik Sew 3341 - good pattern.
> 
> I also had DH (the Eagle Scout) help me finish off these drawstring bags - and check out the cute rope I got at Lowes - cheap and perfect for this!



Love the skirt!!! And, Brian loves the bags you embroidered! (well, so do I, but he doesn't always comment on Disbou stuff!)



smile5sunshine said:


> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine



I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's Grandma. That is just so hard. 



RMAMom said:


> When I did mine I took the princesses that I wanted and figured out the measurement of the skirt and divided by the number of princesses. I cut the panels in a trapezoid so they were wider on the bottom then on the top. here it is.
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> .



This is SOOOO pretty!




TinkNH said:


> QUESTION!I want an embroidery machine...and I need info.  I know a lot of you love the Brother PE770.  Does anyone have or know anything about the Singer Futura XL-400???  Pros cons compare to Brother etc??  I want to have it all picked out and researched so I can just give the info to DH and tell him to buy it for my birthday or christmas



Heather tells me that when people have trouble with their embroidery machine that it is usually ALWAYS the Singer Futura. I would stay away from it!




TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> 
> cinderella twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is almost finished...it will have a lion applique on the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a simply sweet bodice with a twirly skirt...I am going to be making a lot of those I think..she loves the twirling and the SS is comfy for her



My goodness, these are adorable!!! Lydia loves a good tiwrly skirt too!




pyrxtc said:


> I'm getting better, I just need to slow down so the insides look as pretty as the outsides. This is going to be my first washing test too. I hope it makes it !


Love this one!!! 


BorkBorkBork said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!
> 
> I posted last summer some when I was working on outfits for my daughter for our trip last fall. I lurk on this thread often and everyone is so inspirational and hardworking! I love to see the creations that everyone has been coming up with. However, just when I think I can live without an embroidery machine... lol!
> 
> My DH and I are hoping to take our DD back every 2 years and I just booked our next year's trip yesterday! We have a loooong time to wait and plan but WDW planning is my favorite thing so I'll be happy for over a year.
> 
> Here are some things I've been working on lately, starting with Alice's Halloween costume last year which I don't think I posted at the time.



SO MUCH CUTENESS!!! I love the Mary Poppins!!!!



babynala said:


> Are you taking the whole family or just you and Brian?



Everyone except Corey.   He has to work. I'm trying not to think about that too much!  



Fruto76 said:


> I have made 2 Grace Ruffle Dresses. Rapunzel was a size 8 the and the Navy a 10. For the main dress part I know I did not use more than 2 yards, (probably closer to 1 and a half) even with the size 10...unless it has a direction specific pattern. The ruffles are wider, but not doubled in fabric so maybe 1/2 yard per ruffle. Thats still probably more than what it is.



I love both of these, but there is just something extra special about the nautical one!! Gorgeous! Your daughter is so pretty too!




pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>


That turned out so pretty!




dianemom2 said:


> The jumper pattern is from the Ottobre magazine.  It just came a few weeks ago and it is filled with the cutest patterns.  I am slowly working my way through it deciding which ones I am going to make.  I did change up the pattern just a little bit. The front of the jumper was supposed to have two panels with a decorative seam down the center.  I eliminated that and cut it on the fold because I wanted to decorate the front of each of the jumpers.  I also added a little bit to the length because it seemed like a very short jumper to me.
> 
> The shirt pattern is another one of the Imke shirts from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I made it a little bit big so that it could be worn for longer so I added two rows of smocking to the sleeves so that the elastic would hold them up out of the way a little bit.



These are adorable!!! I love the monkey one! Lydia loves monkeys!


----------



## nowellsl

pumpkinpatchquilter - thanks for encouraging me to buy the featherweight!  It's such a fun machine to sew with!  

My first project....







It's not covering the featherweight, but works for one of my other machines.
Now off to find another project


----------



## DMGeurts

Sooo...  I haven't been on this thread in at least 100+ pages, but I just had to stop by!!

Cheryl...  Dorrrine is stunningly gorgeous!!!  And that dress from Michelle is TDF!  Oh, I keep meaning to tell you...  I officially have another doll named after me!  She spells it with one "r" though...  



mphalens said:


> Well, first of all, I'd be willing to bet that Disney sees as a heck of a lot of free advertising.  Secondly, true digitizers (of which we have several that belong to this group) are, in my opinion, artists.  Their work can take hours and even then, they have to test, test and test again before they'd consider selling the design.
> 
> Let me put it this way, my bestie and I share quite a lot, including our love of Disney and custom outfit filled trips, but I don't just hand over my Carla C. patterns that I've purchased from YCMT to her . . . We both want to support all the SAHM (and SAHD) that have supported us. . . so we fork over the $ for the designs or patterns that we want.  We will, however, share a Simplicity pattern without an issue



Ahhh... Don't forget Marianne...   You also purchase patterns in MT and hand deliver them to MN on your way back to NC.    You're the best!



nowellsl said:


> pumpkinpatchquilter - thanks for encouraging me to buy the featherweight!  It's such a fun machine to sew with!
> 
> My first project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not covering the featherweight, but works for one of my other machines.
> Now off to find another project



Stephanie!  I love this!!!!  It turned out perfect...  Now is this a cover or a carrier?

I didn't quote - but I wholeheartedly agree with what everyone is saying about digitizing and sharing files...  It's stealing - plain and simple.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

goteamwood said:


> Here are a couple things I have been up to lately. I finally finished my Mickey bowling shirts I started a LONG time ago. (and a picnic quilt I started when it was still winter...) because I decided I had to finish the projects in progress before I started a bunch of new stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started these before I dreamed I would ever actually get an embroidery machine so they are patches I ordered online. Now I know I could do my own.
> 
> Next I added this guy to the Tigger bowling shirts I made, still considering maybe adding something to the front, but don't want to fall into the "because I can" trap and make it too gaudy. I think it is already a very busy shirt.


I love the Mickey shirts -- those turned out super awesome!  And I like the addition of the applique to the Tigger shirt.  Good deal on the shirred fabric!



pequele said:


> In fact...I just completed my 1st applique project! Last night I did the Jake, tonite the Scully. I think it looks a little plain but my kiddo won't mind. Maybe I will add his name or a treasure chest later. I just want him to be able to wear it tomorrow!


Adorable!



smile5sunshine said:


> I've had a rather stressful start to this week. I am down to ONE thing left to be constructed (the nemo top) and a couple of shirts that need to be hemmed (too big athletic wicking shirts that I took in so that DH, who has lost a ton of weight, could wear them on our trip).
> 
> The big stressful thing was that half the people who were originally going on the trip with us will no longer be going because my DH's grandfather has become sick and is currently in the ICU and his outlook is iffy, so they are staying home to be with DH's grandma during this difficult time.  As it stands right now, my family is proceeding with our trip (non-refundable tickets and dumb me didn't get traveler's insurance), but honestly my heart is not in it.
> 
> After that bombshell dropped, we also had our pet/house sitter cancel on us somewhat at the last minute and that has left us scrambling to find someplace to board our pup.
> 
> So yeah, VERY stressful week.  Sorry to be a downer, but I suppose I just needed to vent. Thank you.
> 
> Sunshine


I'm really sorry to hear about your DH's GF.  It sounds like there is a good support system staying home so hopefully you can relax and enjoy the trip once you get going.  Boo Hiss on the dog sitter!  I'm lucky in that both my sister and mom live in the area, though my sister wigged out on watching my dogs for our DIsney trip even though she promised she would before I bought the dogs.  Thank goodness my mother stepped in.



TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> 
> cinderella twirly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is almost finished...it will have a lion applique on the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a simply sweet bodice with a twirly skirt...I am going to be making a lot of those I think..she loves the twirling and the SS is comfy for her


My dd loves the layered tiered twirls as well -- I dislike that they use sooooo much fabric.  I think the dress will look great with an appliqued lion.  And Cindy turned out great!



pyrxtc said:


> The first one is Simplicity 2466, a Daisy Kingdom pattern. I really disliked this one. The top is way too huge and looks just wrong. I really like how the pants and bag came out though. I was nervous about working with stripes but with so many colors, it wasn't bad at all. I had high hopes for this pattern but it's just not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next one is one I finished today. It is a McCall's 6018 in a size 4. The belt is completely removable and I'm unsure of what I'm going to do to the hem. I overcast it and then left it because it gave it a great wavy look so I think I'll hold of on my decision right now til I know how short it should be. I love this Mickey fabric, paid full price for it but I think it's worth it. I might have enough left to do something small. I made sure to frame on Mickey and his signature in the center on front and showcased him as much as possible when cutting out while trying to save fabric too. I did not mean to arch him across the back but I do LOVE how that came out. the belt is not sewed on, just pined in for pictures and the shrug needs to be finished because I lost all of my ballpoint needles and did what I could with the regular one but knew I was doing something wrong, couldn't figure it out until I complained on Facebook and my Aunt helped me. She reminded me of ball point and then I couldn't find any.  It is made of a really soft and thin black knit. So, now to pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting better, I just need to slow down so the insides look as pretty as the outsides. This is going to be my first washing test too. I hope it makes it !


Sorry the DK pattern didn't work b/c it looks like it could be very cute.  I hope you can adjust a bit to your liking.  I love that Mickey print too -- I never bought any when it was out and am sorry I didn't.  That turned out just beautiful and I love the unintended arch of Mickeys across the back.



BorkBorkBork said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!
> 
> 
> I posted last summer some when I was working on outfits for my daughter for our trip last fall. I lurk on this thread often and everyone is so inspirational and hardworking! I love to see the creations that everyone has been coming up with. However, just when I think I can live without an embroidery machine... !
> 
> My DH and I are hoping to take our DD back every 2 years and I just booked our next year's trip yesterday! We have a loooong time to wait and plan but WDW planning is my favorite thing so I'll be happy for over a year.
> 
> Here are some things I've been working on lately, starting with Alice's Halloween costume last year which I don't think I posted at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Poppins-ed up a felt hat and made the bag and skirt. My DH crocheted the scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration!


Everything is great but the Mary Poppins is so stinkin' cute!



Fruto76 said:


> I have made 2 Grace Ruffle Dresses. Rapunzel was a size 8 the and the Navy a 10. For the main dress part I know I did not use more than 2 yards, (probably closer to 1 and a half) even with the size 10...unless it has a direction specific pattern. The ruffles are wider, but not doubled in fabric so maybe 1/2 yard per ruffle. Thats still probably more than what it is.


I remember the Rapunzel one you did for the BG but I don't recall you posting the nautical dress -- it is GORGEOUS!!!!!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> You all are such busy sewers I can't keep up!  I am loving everything, you all are so inspiring!  I am itching to make my own Cinderella dress after seeing the ones here...so cute!
> 
> Here's what I've been working on...
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers the fabric I asked about a few weeks ago...the aqua and purple?  Well here is what I came up with for my daughter's Ariel dress/costume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for not giving it a good pressing before posting...and I just couldn't seem to get a brighter picture...but I'm pretty happy with it!  Because I don't do a lot of garment sewing the fabric was pretty much a nightmare to work with!  LOL*  It took me three attempts with the top...and I totally skipped a zipper altogether because I don't have a serger and trying to find a way to enclose the seams was a real pain in the patoot.  I used Simplicity pattern number 4043...my daughter wears a size 14/16 girls and the dress only goes up to a size 12 so I enlarged it myself...among several other changes I made.  Not my best sewing, I'll admit, but I learned a lot and my daughter is thrilled with her "Ariel" costume.  LOL*  Now I just need to head over to Walmart and pick up a flower and a starfish to make a hair decoration for her...she's a redhead so it'll be perfect!


The mermais turned out super -- I love the detailed stitching on the tail!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jumper pattern is from the Ottobre magazine.  It just came a few weeks ago and it is filled with the cutest patterns.  I am slowly working my way through it deciding which ones I am going to make.  I did change up the pattern just a little bit. The front of the jumper was supposed to have two panels with a decorative seam down the center.  I eliminated that and cut it on the fold because I wanted to decorate the front of each of the jumpers.  I also added a little bit to the length because it seemed like a very short jumper to me.
> 
> The shirt pattern is another one of the Imke shirts from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I made it a little bit big so that it could be worn for longer so I added two rows of smocking to the sleeves so that the elastic would hold them up out of the way a little bit.


Everything is fabulous!  I laughed when you said you lengthened the jumper pattern b/c at first I couldn't even figure out if it was a top or a dress -- it still looks short!  I guess I would have to see it on.  It's a really cute pattern.  Maybe one of these days I'll try the Imke.



tpettie said:


> How do you get 19yr old to move out....


  Just be glad you don't have an 8 and 10 year old living at home.  I'm still figuring out how to rid them of their play room without them knowing about it.  I think we just have to buy a new house before I ever will have a decent sewing room.  BUt I bet if you set all your sewing things up in the room of the said 19 y/o and start sewing at sunrise that will give the child a little push.


dumbwaiterboy said:


> Possible question, do you all share your embroidery designs or do you all just buy the same designs over and over?


I have to agree with what Diane said.  The digitizers would likely stop designing if people shared their work.  Same with patterns that are e-files.



dianemom2 said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the dress that I made today.  It is a very colorful dress.  My little niece loves lots of patterns and colors.  You should see what she chooses when she dresses herself!!!!


My dd would love those patterns and colors too!  It turned out really cute.



LovesTheMagic said:


> Let's see if this works.  This is the first pattern that I made up.  I have the hidden Mickeys cut out and ready to hand applique tomorrow, but I wanted to try to post.  I do wish I would have done 12 instead of 10 panels, but good learning experience.
> 
> Then, it turned into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had extra material and wanted to try it out before I made a red mickey dots with fireworks skirt.
> 
> I will try to post more if this works.


Super!  I love patchwork skirts.



LovesTheMagic said:


> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> I wanted a cute skirt, but with the little one I need the skorts.  There was a cool sarong skirt pattern that I googled and printed out and this is what I came up with.  I added a zipper (which I had my MIL put in - I was too scared).  I need to figure out how to put the button on the front flap to hide the zipper top.  I just haven't done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I saw the Fab 5 skirts and LOVED them!!!  I modified the above pattern for myself and changed the front to a skirt front.  I modified the May Day skirt pattern for my DD and this is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then I thought I would try to applique.  Forgive the big error on the small piece.  It moved when I was ironing it down, but I am shocked that I was able to pull this off so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did other stuff for my DD which is in different stages still, but still wanted more for my 2 DS.  Here is their pirate shirt.  I made the shorts as well - the older DS almost by accident.  Then I made him the Star Wars shorts in the previous picture.  The striped headbands are neck coolers with the beads in them to help keep them cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the current project- my DH requested a baseball Mikey head.  I didn't want to figure out how to accurately sew the ball's stitching so I just used the patterned fabric and sewed a little more detail on the balls.  I am doing 4 baseball shirts.  I have one completed and 2 other ones all cut out and ready to iron on and sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL helped me with this skorts for my DD as my very first project.  I have a top to go with it but it is lost in all my new sewing goodies.  I am sad that  I will most likely have to return my mom's machine next Weds.
> 
> Thanks again for all the tips that I have been able to snatch from this group.  You are wonderful.  I grabbed 2 fabulous pairs of scissors today at Joanns at 50% off plus the coupon for an extra 20% off.  Thanks for that tip - my DH on the other hand.
> 
> Have a good evening!


Wow you've been busy!  I love the mother/dd set!



LovesTheMagic said:


> Here is the sarong shorts.  I thought I had put it in the previous.  Sorry, I am very new to this all.  I tried to resize the pics, but it kept saying failure to resize.  So, you are getting really big pics.  Hope it is not picture overload.  I am just pretty excited that I was able to figure this out.  Now I just have to get this all done by september.  POFQ here we come!


Those are fabulous!  Did you say you found the pattern on line?  PLEASE share!



nowellsl said:


> pumpkinpatchquilter - thanks for encouraging me to buy the featherweight!  It's such a fun machine to sew with!
> 
> My first project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not covering the featherweight, but works for one of my other machines.
> Now off to find another project


Love it!!!  I really like the fabrics you used.


----------



## nowellsl

DMGeurts said:


> Stephanie!  I love this!!!!  It turned out perfect...  Now is this a cover or a carrier?
> 
> D~



Thanks D, it's just a cover 



VBAndrea said:


> Love it!!!  I really like the fabrics you used.



Thanks!  I picked up some unbleached muslin for the lining, and the sides.  The rest was bargain fabric from Tuesday Morning.  The back is that diamond pattern in the stripe on the front.  

The most expensive part was the fusible fleece!  Anyone have a cheap source for that?


----------



## Fruto76

LovesTheMagic said:


> Let's see if this works.  This is the first pattern that I made up.  I have the hidden Mickeys cut out and ready to hand applique tomorrow, but I wanted to try to post.  I do wish I would have done 12 instead of 10 panels, but good learning experience.
> 
> Then, it turned into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had extra material and wanted to try it out before I made a red mickey dots with fireworks skirt.
> 
> I will try to post more if this works.





LovesTheMagic said:


> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> I wanted a cute skirt, but with the little one I need the skorts.  There was a cool sarong skirt pattern that I googled and printed out and this is what I came up with.  I added a zipper (which I had my MIL put in - I was too scared).  I need to figure out how to put the button on the front flap to hide the zipper top.  I just haven't done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I saw the Fab 5 skirts and LOVED them!!!  I modified the above pattern for myself and changed the front to a skirt front.  I modified the May Day skirt pattern for my DD and this is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then I thought I would try to applique.  Forgive the big error on the small piece.  It moved when I was ironing it down, but I am shocked that I was able to pull this off so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did other stuff for my DD which is in different stages still, but still wanted more for my 2 DS.  Here is their pirate shirt.  I made the shorts as well - the older DS almost by accident.  Then I made him the Star Wars shorts in the previous picture.  The striped headbands are neck coolers with the beads in them to help keep them cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the current project- my DH requested a baseball Mikey head.  I didn't want to figure out how to accurately sew the ball's stitching so I just used the patterned fabric and sewed a little more detail on the balls.  I am doing 4 baseball shirts.  I have one completed and 2 other ones all cut out and ready to iron on and sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL helped me with this skorts for my DD as my very first project.  I have a top to go with it but it is lost in all my new sewing goodies.  I am sad that  I will most likely have to return my mom's machine next Weds.
> 
> Thanks again for all the tips that I have been able to snatch from this group.  You are wonderful.  I grabbed 2 fabulous pairs of scissors today at Joanns at 50% off plus the coupon for an extra 20% off.  Thanks for that tip - my DH on the other hand.
> 
> Have a good evening!


You did a great job on everything! Love the mommy/dd matching set! 



nowellsl said:


> pumpkinpatchquilter - thanks for encouraging me to buy the featherweight!  It's such a fun machine to sew with!
> 
> My first project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not covering the featherweight, but works for one of my other machines.
> Now off to find another project


Very cute cover! Love the colors. I really need to make one for my Machines.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Everybody's been making so many cute things! TMTQ, but my absolute favorite is Baby Mary Poppins! That has to be the sweetest thing ever!

I also thought I'd pop in (ha ha!) and give y'all an update on my Grandma's Elna, which, as you may recall, I have named Molly. I had her cleaned and tuned up earlier in the summer. I've been trying her out today and she runs so smoothly! The stitching is beautiful! If it wasn't for the automatic button hole feature on Hermione (the Brother CE 4000) the poor thing would be relegated to the closet! I may be using her for overcasting as well. We'll have to see how things "stitch out".    Wasn't that clever? <snerk>

I'm making some drawstring beach bags right now. I tried out Minerva (the PE 770) to put names on the front panels of those. Then I have some beach towels that I'd like to applique. They will go inside the bags. Any pointers on towel embroidery? I've  read that you should use either tear away or wash away stabilizer on the top. Any opinions on which is better? 

I'm going to need to figure out how to post photos so y'all can see my first fumbling embroidery efforts.

Type atcha later!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## pequele

LovesTheMagic said:


> Let's see if this works.  This is the first pattern that I made up.  I have the hidden Mickeys cut out and ready to hand applique tomorrow, but I wanted to try to post.  I do wish I would have done 12 instead of 10 panels, but good learning experience.
> 
> Then, it turned into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had extra material and wanted to try it out before I made a red mickey dots with fireworks skirt.
> 
> I will try to post more if this works.



Awesome first pattern! You did a great job.



LovesTheMagic said:


> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> 
> My MIL helped me with this skorts for my DD as my very first project.  I have a top to go with it but it is lost in all my new sewing goodies.  I am sad that  I will most likely have to return my mom's machine next Weds.



You are doing so great and getting so ("sew"  ) much done, guess you will have to go out and buy a machine for yourself now 



nowellsl said:


> pumpkinpatchquilter - thanks for encouraging me to buy the featherweight!  It's such a fun machine to sew with!
> 
> My first project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not covering the featherweight, but works for one of my other machines.
> Now off to find another project



Way to go, love it! I want to make my new (and only) machine the Brother 2800d a cover, but with it being bigger than most regular machines I don't know if I can find a pattern to use for it. Did you use a pattern or make one up?



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm making some drawstring beach bags right now. I tried out Minerva (the PE 770) to put names on the front panels of those. Then I have some beach towels that I'd like to applique. They will go inside the bags. Any pointers on towel embroidery? I've  read that you should use either tear away or wash away stabilizer on the top. Any opinions on which is better?



I'd love to know the towel answer, too!!!


----------



## nowellsl

pequele said:


> Way to go, love it! I want to make my new (and only) machine the Brother 2800d a cover, but with it being bigger than most regular machines I don't know if I can find a pattern to use for it. Did you use a pattern or make one up?



It's Simplicity 3776. The cover is 18" wide X 15" high X 7" deep.  I didn't make it exactly like the pattern, mine is a lot more simple.  There are a couple of other things on the pattern I want to try as well!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

GlassSlippers said:


> I'm making some drawstring beach bags right now. I tried out Minerva (the PE 770) to put names on the front panels of those. Then I have some beach towels that I'd like to applique. They will go inside the bags. Any pointers on towel embroidery? I've  read that you should use either tear away or wash away stabilizer on the top. Any opinions on which is better?
> 
> I'm going to need to figure out how to post photos so y'all can see my first fumbling embroidery efforts.
> 
> Type atcha later!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I used wash & tear on the back, you tore off the big pieces, and the little bits left behind came out in the wash.  On the top I used two layers of solvy wash away so my design wouldn't sink into the pile.  I think one layer would be ok if the design wasn't too fine, but I put HeatherSue's Mickey Motif on the ones I did, and I didn't want to lose the swirly part.


----------



## LovesTheMagic

Wow you've been busy!  I love the mother/dd set!

Those are fabulous!  Did you say you found the pattern on line?  PLEASE share!



I googled "free sarong shorts" and it came up under fabric . com (no spaces).   It is called "sporty sarong shorts".  I added a zipper at the side because the sizing was right for the waist, but couldn't get over the hips well.  I made the belt wider and added an extra piece to cover the top of the zipper as well.

My skirt that matches my DD was based off this pattern as well.  I made the shorts shorter and instead of the front 2 sarong pieces I made 2 of the back - thought there were little adjustments that I had to make - but it was a great learning experience.  I also added a zipper and a wider belt and didn't bother with covering the zipper as you can see in the picture.  I looked at the Gwen Pinney (sp?) May Day skirt to see how she put in the thin strip of color (still learning terminology).

Hope that is clearer than mud!! 

One more baseball shirt done today.  Working on a Jessie skirt tonight and hoping to get that done tomorrow while I sit around while we get a new roof.  I love Michigan weather!

*QUESTION*:  I remember reading somewhere that DISboarders often carry the lime green Mickey head to let others know they are members.  Is there anything that this group does to let each other know in the parks - other than the obvious of being the BEST dressed families in the parks!!


----------



## weluvdizne

pequele said:


> Last night I did the Jake, tonite the Scully. I think it looks a little plain but my kiddo won't mind. Maybe I will add his name or a treasure chest later. I just want him to be able to wear it tomorrow!


Great job!  I bet he was happy!



aboveH20 said:


>


Your posts always make me smile!




RMAMom said:


> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I love this dress!  Gorgeous!


TinkNH said:


> I finished up 2 dresses for our trip today...
> 
> cinderella twirly dress:


Pretty!  


pyrxtc said:


> I'm getting better, I just need to slow down so the insides look as pretty as the outsides. This is going to be my first washing test too. I hope it makes it !


Pretty fabric combos!


BorkBorkBork said:


> I Poppins-ed up a felt hat and made the bag and skirt. My DH crocheted the scarf.
> 
> This month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration!


Cute Poppins outfit.  Your dd is adorable!  What a fun dress up outfit!



Fruto76 said:


>


Ann, your dresses are gorgeous!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


>


This turned out great!


dianemom2 said:


>


I am almost convinced to order the magazine.  You've posted some great things from there!


tricia said:


> If you digitize something yourself and wish to share it with your friends, that is totally up to you.  BUT, if you buy a design from someone who digitizes to make money and share that with your friends, it is stealing.  It doesn't matter if that digitizer stole the idea, or even the drawing from Disney, you are still stealing.
> 
> We tend to be very protective of small home businesses on this thread because most of the ladies that have kept this thread going and give free advice to newbies make their living either digitizing or sewing for others.  Stealing their ideas, or their files is frowned upon.


Perfectly said!



LovesTheMagic said:


> Then, I saw the Fab 5 skirts and LOVED them!!!  I modified the above pattern for myself and changed the front to a skirt front.  I modified the May Day skirt pattern for my DD and this is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the current project- my DH requested a baseball Mikey head.  I didn't want to figure out how to accurately sew the ball's stitching so I just used the patterned fabric and sewed a little more detail on the balls.  I am doing 4 baseball shirts.  I have one completed and 2 other ones all cut out and ready to iron on and sew.
> 
> and a close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I love that you made things for yourself!  Cute that you match your dd.  I should do that before my dd doesn't think it's cool anymore.  




LovesTheMagic said:


> I am not sure where this pic went either.  My first sewing project .....


Great job!


----------



## kstgelais4

miprender said:


> WHEN? and WHERE? How did you find this out?
> 
> 
> Edited: I just went online. It will be down the street from Joanne's and opens on 9/28/12  How did I not see them working over there.


Forget Roger Williams! I forsee a dismeet at Hobby Lobby in our future!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!



Pretty baby!!!  Congrats to you and your DD!


----------



## dianemom2

nowellsl said:


> pumpkinpatchquilter - thanks for encouraging me to buy the featherweight!  It's such a fun machine to sew with!
> 
> My first project....


That's really pretty.  I love the colors.



VBAndrea said:


> Everything is fabulous!  I laughed when you said you lengthened the jumper pattern b/c at first I couldn't even figure out if it was a top or a dress -- it still looks short!  I guess I would have to see it on.  It's a really cute pattern.  Maybe one of these days I'll try the Imke.


Yes, it was definitely a short jumper pattern.  In the magazine they showed it with leggings under it.  I didn't sew the leggings because you can buy them in so many colors for so little money.  The Imke was very easy and I would definitely recommend it.



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm making some drawstring beach bags right now. I tried out Minerva (the PE 770) to put names on the front panels of those. Then I have some beach towels that I'd like to applique. They will go inside the bags. Any pointers on towel embroidery? I've  read that you should use either tear away or wash away stabilizer on the top. Any opinions on which is better?


Yes definitely learn how to do the pictures so you can share with us!!!!  If you are going to do the towels, use heavy weight cut away stabilizer on the back.  Float your towel on the stabilizer and pin it in place.  Don't try to hoop the towel.  Then over the top you want to use a water soluble stabilizer.  Don't go with a tear away on the back, it won't hold your design so that it stays looking nice after a few washes.




weluvdizne said:


> I am almost convinced to order the magazine.  You've posted some great things from there!


I really like it and I think that the styles are quite up to date versus the traditional pattern companies where some of the styles look like things from when I was a kid. LOL!  You have to not mind tracing the patterns though.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!


What a beauty!  Congratulations to your family.  She looks like a big baby with those beautiful round apple cheeks.  How large was she?  I hope your daughter has a speedy recovery from the c-section.


----------



## Fruto76

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!



Your poor daughter...3 hours of pushing ! I sure do hope she has an easy recovery... Madison Nicole is beautiful and I love her name! Congrats!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

LovesTheMagic said:


> Wow you've been busy!  I love the mother/dd set!
> 
> Those are fabulous!  Did you say you found the pattern on line?  PLEASE share!
> 
> 
> 
> I googled "free sarong shorts" and it came up under fabric . com (no spaces).   It is called "sporty sarong shorts".  I added a zipper at the side because the sizing was right for the waist, but couldn't get over the hips well.  I made the belt wider and added an extra piece to cover the top of the zipper as well.
> 
> My skirt that matches my DD was based off this pattern as well.  I made the shorts shorter and instead of the front 2 sarong pieces I made 2 of the back - thought there were little adjustments that I had to make - but it was a great learning experience.  I also added a zipper and a wider belt and didn't bother with covering the zipper as you can see in the picture.  I looked at the Gwen Pinney (sp?) May Day skirt to see how she put in the thin strip of color (still learning terminology).
> 
> Hope that is clearer than mud!!
> 
> One more baseball shirt done today.  Working on a Jessie skirt tonight and hoping to get that done tomorrow while I sit around while we get a new roof.  I love Michigan weather!
> 
> *QUESTION*:  I remember reading somewhere that DISboarders often carry the lime green Mickey head to let others know they are members.  Is there anything that this group does to let each other know in the parks - other than the obvious of being the BEST dressed families in the parks!!


Thank you!  I would probably need to add a zipper too -- my hips are huge compared to my waist -- I have a very hour glass figure (only picture a slightly flabby hour glass ).  I just really like the sarong style.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!


Congrats!  She is gorgeous 



Fruto76 said:


> Your poor daughter...3 hours of pushing ! I sure do hope she has an easy recovery... Madison Nicole is beautiful and I love her name! Congrats!!!


I pushed for 4.5 hours with my first.  My second popped out after three pushes.


----------



## pyrxtc

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!



So sweet !! Congrat's on being a grandma !


----------



## WyomingMomof6

dianemom2 said:


> What a beauty!  Congratulations to your family.  She looks like a big baby with those beautiful round apple cheeks.  How large was she?  I hope your daughter has a speedy recovery from the c-section.





VBAndrea said:


> Thank you!  I would probably need to add a zipper too -- my hips are huge compared to my waist -- I have a very hour glass figure (only picture a slightly flabby hour glass ).  I just really like the sarong style.
> 
> Congrats!  She is gorgeous
> 
> I pushed for 4.5 hours with my first.  My second popped out after three pushes.





pyrxtc said:


> So sweet !! Congrat's on being a grandma !



Thanks everyone!  I think she is definitely a keeper.

She was 7 lbs 12 ounces and 21 inches long.  The doctor told Brittany there was no way she would have been able to deliver naturally because her pelvis is too narrow.  So c-section for sure with any future pregnancies.


----------



## aboveH20

DMGeurts said:


> Cheryl...  Dorrrine is stunningly gorgeous!!!  And that dress from Michelle is TDF!  Oh, I keep meaning to tell you...  I officially have another doll named after me!  She spells it with one "r" though...
> 
> D~



If I had a nickel for every time Andrea said she wanted to buy an AG doll and name it Do*RR*ine I'd have enough money to buy her house in Rhode Island.

 I've always wanted to live on an island.


----------



## DMGeurts

*FYI *- for those of you that like to follow along in my PTRs/TRs...  

I've started a new PTR - and you all are welcome to join in.  

~~~~~ Sew what...  We've gotta find a way back!  ~~~~~ 



GlassSlippers said:


> Everybody's been making so many cute things! TMTQ, but my absolute favorite is Baby Mary Poppins! That has to be the sweetest thing ever!
> 
> I also thought I'd pop in (ha ha!) and give y'all an update on my Grandma's Elna, which, as you may recall, I have named Molly. I had her cleaned and tuned up earlier in the summer. I've been trying her out today and she runs so smoothly! The stitching is beautiful! If it wasn't for the automatic button hole feature on Hermione (the Brother CE 4000) the poor thing would be relegated to the closet! I may be using her for overcasting as well. We'll have to see how things "stitch out".    Wasn't that clever? <snerk>
> 
> I'm making some drawstring beach bags right now. I tried out Minerva (the PE 770) to put names on the front panels of those. Then I have some beach towels that I'd like to applique. They will go inside the bags. Any pointers on towel embroidery? I've  read that you should use either tear away or wash away stabilizer on the top. Any opinions on which is better?
> 
> I'm going to need to figure out how to post photos so y'all can see my first fumbling embroidery efforts.
> 
> Type atcha later!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



This is awesome Lori!!!  Now... do they make button holers for your Molly???  Because let me tell you - the button holer I have for Patience does some AMAZING button holes!    Definately worth the investment!

D~


----------



## ColonelHathi

DMGeurts said:


> *FYI *- for those of you that like to follow along in my PTRs/TRs...
> 
> I've started a new PTR - and you all are welcome to join in.
> 
> D~




Oh yay!  I don't know if it's because you were one of the dis that inspired me to dust off the old machine my mom bought me and start sewing for DD and DS, or if it's is because you stayed at POFQ (we're staying at POR next Fall), or the fact that you live in MN (and relatively nearby I think), but I love following your TRs.   I will have to subscribe, yeah, ya'bethca. Love your bags BTW, a hipster is probably my next project, but without the fancy appliques.


----------



## sewmess

DMGeurts said:


> *FYI *- for those of you that like to follow along in my PTRs/TRs...
> 
> I've started a new PTR - and you all are welcome to join in.
> 
> ~~~~~ Sew what...  We've gotta find a way back!  ~~~~~
> 
> 
> D~



I literally just finished reading your last TR (and drooling over your Evil Queen bag)  I'm going to attempt a crossbody bag and your bags are giving me inspiration.  I'll head over to the new PTR and subscribe.




pyrxtc said:


> great job on all of it ! I have not done any appliques yet but I'm sure I will soon enough. Looks easy enough !
> 
> 
> 
> So i'm trying to find the main difference between a serged seam and an over cast one so I'm looking at pictures. They look almost the exact same except for the amount of thread. Why the preference for sergers ? Will they both hold the same ?



I don't know if anyone ever answered you, but from what I understand, the great thing about sergers, is that most of them trim the excess fabric from the finished seams as they go.  I think.  Feel free to correct me if I misunderstand the serger love.

I finished my first completed applique project yesterday.  I did take some pictures, and if I can ever get into my phone, I'll post.

I'm actually pretty impressed with myself


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Finally got photobucket to work I think, just can't upload on my phone. I have done 3 appliques, this is the first 5x7 size I've finished.


----------



## miprender

kstgelais4 said:


> Forget Roger Williams! I forsee a dismeet at Hobby Lobby in our future!!!



I know how sweet is that....  




aboveH20 said:


> If I had a nickel for every time Andrea said she wanted to buy an AG doll and name it Do*RR*ine I'd have enough money to buy her house in Rhode Island.
> 
> I've always wanted to live on an island.



Awe... the truth is you really want to move closer to me and my new Hobby Lobby


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

I am so excited to share this outfit...






I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.  

So excited, just wanted to share!


----------



## goteamwood

pumpkinpatchquilter said:
			
		

> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!



I love it! And she has the perfect pirate expression! I got foam eye patches at target in the party favors. They were 4/$1.


----------



## DiznyDi

pumpkinpatchquilter - great job on the pirate dress for your little one! She looks like she really likes it too.
I'm also in NE Ohio - near Canton. How about you?


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> Thank you!  I would probably need to add a zipper too -- my hips are huge compared to my waist -- I have a very hour glass figure (only picture a slightly flabby hour glass ).  I just really like the sarong style.
> 
> Congrats!  She is gorgeous
> 
> I pushed for 4.5 hours with my first.  My second popped out after three pushes.


Dear Lord! 4.5 hours of pushing!!!  I cannot imagine! 



DMGeurts said:


> *FYI *- for those of you that like to follow along in my PTRs/TRs...
> 
> I've started a new PTR - and you all are welcome to join in.
> 
> ~~~~~ Sew what...  We've gotta find a way back!  ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome Lori!!!  Now... do they make button holers for your Molly???  Because let me tell you - the button holer I have for Patience does some AMAZING button holes!    Definately worth the investment!
> 
> D~


Congrats on another trip in the works! I can't wait to see what you come up with in order to get you there this time! Are you going to be trying a new resort???



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!


This is fabulous! and your dd makes it even better with her pirate looks!


----------



## Disney52303

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!



LOVE THIS!!!!!

My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.


----------



## TinkNH

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!


aww what a cutie!! congrats!!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Finally got photobucket to work I think, just can't upload on my phone. I have done 3 appliques, this is the first 5x7 size I've finished.



well done!!!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!



that is adorable!!!  She looks so pleased with it too!!!



Disney52303 said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!
> 
> My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.



very nice!!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

goteamwood said:


> I love it! And she has the perfect pirate expression! I got foam eye patches at target in the party favors. They were 4/$1.



Hahaha - thanks!  I know it I just love her little face...the Husband and I brought home both of my oldest daughters those pirate hooks from a trip we took to Baltimore...they are perfect!  Thanks for the tip on the eye patches, I was going to make one but if they are that inexpensive I'll pick them up at Walmart!  My middle daughter will want one too...  



Fruto76 said:


> This is fabulous! and your dd makes it even better with her pirate looks!



Hehehe thank you!  I'm so thrilled with it...and I'm so happy she loves it!  



Disney52303 said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!



Thank you!!  The skirts are ADORABLE too!!!



TinkNH said:


> that is adorable!!!  She looks so pleased with it too!!!



Thank you!  Yes she had fun jingling around the front yard playing pirate and making her older sister walk the plank...LOL**


----------



## RMAMom

LovesTheMagic said:


> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> I wanted a cute skirt, but with the little one I need the skorts.  There was a cool sarong skirt pattern that I googled and printed out and this is what I came up with.  I added a zipper (which I had my MIL put in - I was too scared).  I need to figure out how to put the button on the front flap to hide the zipper top.  I just haven't done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I saw the Fab 5 skirts and LOVED them!!!  I modified the above pattern for myself and changed the front to a skirt front.  I modified the May Day skirt pattern for my DD and this is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then I thought I would try to applique.  Forgive the big error on the small piece.  It moved when I was ironing it down, but I am shocked that I was able to pull this off so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did other stuff for my DD which is in different stages still, but still wanted more for my 2 DS.  Here is their pirate shirt.  I made the shorts as well - the older DS almost by accident.  Then I made him the Star Wars shorts in the previous picture.  The striped headbands are neck coolers with the beads in them to help keep them cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the current project- my DH requested a baseball Mikey head.  I didn't want to figure out how to accurately sew the ball's stitching so I just used the patterned fabric and sewed a little more detail on the balls.  I am doing 4 baseball shirts.  I have one completed and 2 other ones all cut out and ready to iron on and sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL helped me with this skorts for my DD as my very first project.  I have a top to go with it but it is lost in all my new sewing goodies.  I am sad that  I will most likely have to return my mom's machine next Weds.
> 
> Thanks again for all the tips that I have been able to snatch from this group.  You are wonderful.  I grabbed 2 fabulous pairs of scissors today at Joanns at 50% off plus the coupon for an extra 20% off.  Thanks for that tip - my DH on the other hand.
> 
> Have a good evening!


Everything looks great!



LovesTheMagic said:


> Here is the sarong shorts.  I thought I had put it in the previous.  Sorry, I am very new to this all.  I tried to resize the pics, but it kept saying failure to resize.  So, you are getting really big pics.  Hope it is not picture overload.  I am just pretty excited that I was able to figure this out.  Now I just have to get this all done by september.  POFQ here we come!


I love the sarong shorts, can I ask where you got that fabric, it's beautiful!



nowellsl said:


> pumpkinpatchquilter - thanks for encouraging me to buy the featherweight!  It's such a fun machine to sew with!
> 
> My first project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not covering the featherweight, but works for one of my other machines.
> Now off to find another project



I love that fabric!



DMGeurts said:


> Sooo...  I haven't been on this thread in at least 100+ pages, but I just had to stop by!!
> 
> Cheryl...  Dorrrine is stunningly gorgeous!!!  And that dress from Michelle is TDF!  Oh, I keep meaning to tell you...  I officially have another doll named after me!  She spells it with one "r" though...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh... Don't forget Marianne...   You also purchase patterns in MT and hand deliver them to MN on your way back to NC.    You're the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie!  I love this!!!!  It turned out perfect...  Now is this a cover or a carrier?
> 
> I didn't quote - but I wholeheartedly agree with what everyone is saying about digitizing and sharing files...  It's stealing - plain and simple.
> 
> D~


We miss you around here, you should stop by more often.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!


How exciting! She is a beautiful baby and I'm sorry your DD had to have a c-section I pray she has a speedy recovery!



BabyRapunzel said:


> Finally got photobucket to work I think, just can't upload on my phone. I have done 3 appliques, this is the first 5x7 size I've finished.


I love it, so pretty.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!


Thats adorable and I love her expression.



Disney52303 said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!
> 
> My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.


I think you look great, flip flops and all!


----------



## Sandi S

LovesTheMagic said:


> *QUESTION*:  I remember reading somewhere that DISboarders often carry the lime green Mickey head to let others know they are members.  Is there anything that this group does to let each other know in the parks - other than the obvious of being the BEST dressed families in the parks!!



Well, Sunshine recognized Gracie and I by Gracie's dress in the ladies room outside of Soarin'...very cool! Gracie felt like a little celebrity I think - perked her mood up.






We are doing Blizzard Beach and then AK tomorrow. AoA is awesome, but our wifi hasn't been the best (or I'd share more pics now)


----------



## BabyRapunzel

WyomingMomof6 said:
			
		

> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!




Congratulations! Soo cute! And beautiful name!



			
				sewmess said:
			
		

> I literally just finished reading your last TR (and drooling over your Evil Queen bag)  I'm going to attempt a crossbody bag and your bags are giving me inspiration.  I'll head over to the new PTR and subscribe.
> 
> I don't know if anyone ever answered you, but from what I understand, the great thing about sergers, is that most of them trim the excess fabric from the finished seams as they go.  I think.  Feel free to correct me if I misunderstand the serger love.
> 
> I finished my first completed applique project yesterday.  I did take some pictures, and if I can ever get into my phone, I'll post.
> 
> I'm actually pretty impressed with myself




Can't wait to see!



			
				pumpkinpatchquilter said:
			
		

> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!



Very cute!



			
				Sandi S said:
			
		

> Well, Sunshine recognized Gracie and I by Gracie's dress in the ladies room outside of Soarin'...very cool! Gracie felt like a little celebrity I think - perked her mood up.
> 
> We are doing Blizzard Beach and then AK tomorrow. AoA is awesome, but our wifi hasn't been the best (or I'd share more pics now)



Have a great time! Get a dole whip and Mickey rice crispy for me!



Hope this multi reply post works! I'll try to keep up.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Ugh, no pics, will try again next time.


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> *FYI *- for those of you that like to follow along in my PTRs/TRs...
> 
> I've started a new PTR - and you all are welcome to join in.
> 
> ~~~~~ Sew what...  We've gotta find a way back!  ~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome Lori!!!  Now... do they make button holers for your Molly???  Because let me tell you - the button holer I have for Patience does some AMAZING button holes!    Definately worth the investment!
> 
> D~



Molly has discs that are used for all the different stitches. I have the button hole disc, but it's a 4 step process and I have to figure out the size. Hermione does completely automated button holes all in one go. They're good ones, so I think I'll be using Herms for them. She overcasts well too which means I won't have to keep inserting and removing that disc during a project. What I really need to find is a ruffler foot for Molly. The one that I had for her wasn't gripping the fabric to make the little pleats. Think I'll go and see if I can find one on eBay...

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## dianemom2

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...


She looks like the perfect pirate.  Love the outfit!



Disney52303 said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!
> 
> My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.


Great job on the matching skirts!



Sandi S said:


> Well, Sunshine recognized Gracie and I by Gracie's dress in the ladies room outside of Soarin'...very cool! Gracie felt like a little celebrity I think - perked her mood up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing Blizzard Beach and then AK tomorrow. AoA is awesome, but our wifi hasn't been the best (or I'd share more pics now)


That's so cool that she recognized you.  I am sure you are having a wonderful time!  Glad you like AoA!


----------



## Gorechick

I'm making first trip shirts for my twins and not sure what I want to write.  My first thought was "Cooper twins' first Disney trip!" or should I put their names and first Disney trip? Need suggestions.  I also have cute Mickey and Minnie together appliqués to iron on. DD's shirt is neon pink and DS's is grey.


----------



## goteamwood

Gorechick said:
			
		

> I'm making first trip shirts for my twins and not sure what I want to write.  My first thought was "Cooper twins' first Disney trip!" or should I put their names and first Disney trip? Need suggestions.  I also have cute Mickey and Minnie together appliqués to iron on. DD's shirt is neon pink and DS's is grey.



If I've read once I've read 1000 times grown-up twins hated being called "the twins" so maybe avoid that if they'll be in photos they might not like later on. (read Abigail progbin One and the same book if you haven't. Really made me think about raising twins myself.) We do refer to our twins as "the boys" but I figure I'd probably do that if they weren't twins. Hoping I'm not damaging them!  Mickey and Minnie are perfect boy/girl twin shirts. Maybe check out DISigns board for 1st trip ideas. 

I'd go with "my 1st trip" on each. We are taking our twin boys in October. I didn't make any 1st trip shirts but I made a ton of matching shirts do they'll be easier to keep track of in the parks. I know name shirts are popular but I'm weirded out by kids with their names on clothes. I guess I was too brainwashed to be paranoid as a kid after Adam Walsh was abducted. 

So I'm sure that I wasn't helpful at all. I'm sure whatever you decide will be adorable.


----------



## VBAndrea

BabyRapunzel said:


> Finally got photobucket to work I think, just can't upload on my phone. I have done 3 appliques, this is the first 5x7 size I've finished.


I love it!  I have that lavender fabric too -- on;y have scraps left but it is so pretty.  Minnie looks great on it 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!


That is sooooo adorable!  And it looks like your pirate approves.



Disney52303 said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!
> 
> My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.


Love those!  



Sandi S said:


> Well, Sunshine recognized Gracie and I by Gracie's dress in the ladies room outside of Soarin'...very cool! Gracie felt like a little celebrity I think - perked her mood up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing Blizzard Beach and then AK tomorrow. AoA is awesome, but our wifi hasn't been the best (or I'd share more pics now)


Hope you are having a blast and that it's not too hot


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> Congrats on another trip in the works! I can't wait to see what you come up with in order to get you there this time! Are you going to be trying a new resort???
> :



Thanks!  Ummm...  I am not sure - most likely not.  We loved POFQ so much, I don't think we would be happy anywhere else.  



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!



This turned out so cute!!!   It's perfect!



Disney52303 said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!
> 
> My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.



Awww... This is adorable...  I tried to coordinate with my girls on our last trip - it didn't work out so well.  



RMAMom said:


> We miss you around here, you should stop by more often.



Awww... Thanks!  It's so hard to keep up with everything over here.  You are right - I do need to stop in once in a while.  



GlassSlippers said:


> Molly has discs that are used for all the different stitches. I have the button hole disc, but it's a 4 step process and I have to figure out the size. Hermione does completely automated button holes all in one go. They're good ones, so I think I'll be using Herms for them. She overcasts well too which means I won't have to keep inserting and removing that disc during a project. What I really need to find is a ruffler foot for Molly. The one that I had for her wasn't gripping the fabric to make the little pleats. Think I'll go and see if I can find one on eBay...
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I had the same problem with Patience's ruffler foot - I was able to bend the gripping prongs back into place.  So, I would double check if you can do that - save yourself some $$.  

D~


----------



## tpettie

After a weekend of sewing & changing my house around to give myself a sewing "room" space here is my creations



Picture posting isn't working when i have it figured out I will post again


----------



## Disneymom1218

tpettie said:


> After a weekend of sewing & changing my house around to give myself a sewing "room" space here is my creations
> 
> 
> 
> Picture posting isn't working when i have it figured out I will post again



upload your pics to Photobucket and then copy the bottom link. the one that starts with


----------



## Amyhoff

You guys do the most fantastic work!  I am always inspired.  I have been working very hard getting my kiddos costumes done for our trip in September.  I actually just bought an embroidery machine yesterday, but I've been buying appliques from other Mamas for these costumes.  

Here are the costumes for our HS day.  I bought the badge and the belt buckle from Thefeltfrog on Etsy.  I used the Portrait Peasant pattern for the dress along with this http://www.crafterhoursblog.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html tute for the skirt.  I'm pleased with how it came out!!


Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sandi S

goteamwood said:


> If I've read once I've read 1000 times grown-up twins hated being called "the twins" so maybe avoid that if they'll be in photos they might not like later on. (read Abigail progbin One and the same book if you haven't. Really made me think about raising twins myself.) We do refer to our twins as "the boys" but I figure I'd probably do that if they weren't twins. Hoping I'm not damaging them!  Mickey and Minnie are perfect boy/girl twin shirts. Maybe check out DISigns board for 1st trip ideas.
> 
> I'd go with "my 1st trip" on each. We are taking our twin boys in October. I didn't make any 1st trip shirts but I made a ton of matching shirts do they'll be easier to keep track of in the parks. I know name shirts are popular but I'm weirded out by kids with their names on clothes. I guess I was too brainwashed to be paranoid as a kid after Adam Walsh was abducted.
> 
> So I'm sure that I wasn't helpful at all. I'm sure whatever you decide will be adorable.



We often refer to our children by their Borg collective names: 2 of 4, 1 of 4, etc.

We also use "big ones" and "little ones" if dividing the crew in half.


----------



## Sally

Sandi S said:


> We often refer to our children by their Borg collective names: 2 of 4, 1 of 4, etc.
> 
> We also use "big ones" and "little ones" if dividing the crew in half.



I generally just say "the kids", and it covers human and furry ones.  The hubby makes an effort to call them by their real names. But I do like the idea of the Borg collective names.


----------



## Amyhoff

Here are the costumes for our first MK day.

Dress is SS bodice and a Simplicity skirt and Micky head from Etsy.  Shorts are a McCall's pattern with t-shirt tie applique from Etsy.











This shirt is for our DTD night.


----------



## Amyhoff

Sorry for the multiple posts.  These outfits are for Crystal Palace dinner.

This shirt was made by Nancy from our boards.  The shorts were a McCall's pattern.






This outfit was not made by me, but I found it in a local thrift store in Graham NC.  I wondered if any of you talented Moms made this one??


----------



## DisneyMom5

Amyhoff said:


> You guys do the most fantastic work!  I am always inspired.  I have been working very hard getting my kiddos costumes done for our trip in September.  I actually just bought an embroidery machine yesterday, but I've been buying appliques from other Mamas for these costumes.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Soooo cute!  I'm thinking of making tops for my girls using the portrait peasant pattern, but theming them to the princesses dresses.  Like, make what you made, only as a top, with ruffles similar to the dresses, if that makes sense.



Sandi S said:


> We often refer to our children by their Borg collective names: 2 of 4, 1 of 4, etc.
> 
> We also use "big ones" and "little ones" if dividing the crew in half.



  Got to love the Borg reference!  he he he...


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Been a while since I have been over! So busy sewing and carting the girls all over town!  Love all the outfits...WTMTQ! 

We are heading back to WDW in December and have been keeping it a secret, but have decided to tell them this weekend! I am so excited! I know they won't get all excited as other kids since we go every year but we already went this year in Jan/Feb and have never been at Christmas time so I am hoping they will be happy!

Here are some items I made a few months ago for a launch!















We have a new launch tonight, so I can share more tomorrow once they are released to the public!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

aboveH20 said:


> Love this! I can ALWAYS justify my fabric hoarding! Sent it to my mom and sister, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pumpkinpatchquilter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and love the Pirate face!! It looks like she means business!
> 
> 
> 
> Amyhoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love those, especially the Woody shirt! I made a SS Belle Dress for last year's trip, hadn't thought to use the portrait peasant! Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Amyhoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts.  These outfits are for Crystal Palace dinner.
> 
> This shirt was made by Nancy from our boards.  The shorts were a McCall's pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit was not made by me, but I found it in a local thrift store in Graham NC.  I wondered if any of you talented Moms made this one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute! Love the bee fabric with Pooh!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some items I made a few months ago for a launch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new launch tonight, so I can share more tomorrow once they are released to the public!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG OMG, the Haunted Mansion one! LOVE IT! I am obsessed with HM and this is so great! Is that purple fabric actually HM fabric?! Where did you find it? Everything else is too but I'm a bit distracted by that one
> 
> I want to get this fabric:http://www.spoonflower.com/spelunks?type=&q=haunted+mansion&x=0&y=0
> 
> but I'm not sure what to make with it for myself. I have one of the LeSportSac Small World bags so I don't really need another bag for WDW. Do you ladies have any suggestions of what I can make for myself with this? TIA!
Click to expand...


----------



## Amyhoff

Hi again!!  I'm posting up a storm today.    Hope you guys don't mind my jumping right in.  

I just bought my first embroidery machine.  It's a Husqvarna H class.  Does anyone else have this machine?  It can do HUGE embroidery fields, so I'm super excited to get started, but I'd love to talk with someone who has used this machine and compare notes.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

BorkBorkBork said:


> OMG OMG, the Haunted Mansion one! LOVE IT! I am obsessed with HM and this is so great! Is that purple fabric actually HM fabric?! Where did you find it? Everything else is too but I'm a bit distracted by that one
> 
> I want to get this fabric:http://www.spoonflower.com/spelunks?type=&q=haunted+mansion&x=0&y=0
> 
> but I'm not sure what to make with it for myself. I have one of the LeSportSac Small World bags so I don't really need another bag for WDW. Do you ladies have any suggestions of what I can make for myself with this? TIA!



LOL! Thanks and you are too funny! I scored this on a fabric destash board months ago. I got it for an awesome deal too. It is real Haunted mansion fabric. I love it, but it is thin. I made 2 of these dresses to sell, and have just enough to maybe make a top for dd. It is VERY rare. So rare I have seen it sell for $75 a yard on ebay!


----------



## dianemom2

Amyhoff said:


> Here are the costumes for our HS day.  I bought the badge and the belt buckle from Thefeltfrog on Etsy.  I used the Portrait Peasant pattern for the dress along with this http://www.crafterhoursblog.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html tute for the skirt.  I'm pleased with how it came out!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Very cute!  One of my upcoming projects is a Jessie inspired dress.



Sandi S said:


> We also use "big ones" and "little ones" if dividing the crew in half.


I've got 2 girls so I often refer to them as "the girls".  Mine might as well be twins.  They are only 11 months apart.  In fact when they were very young, everybody assumed they were twins because they were pretty much the same size.  They have the same intense sibling rivalry that you get with twins or kids that are so close in age.  They are extremely different personalities though and I never, ever, ever worry about them feeling like they aren't appreciated as individuals.



Amyhoff said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts.  These outfits are for Crystal Palace dinner.
> 
> This shirt was made by Nancy from our boards.  The shorts were a McCall's pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit was not made by me, but I found it in a local thrift store in Graham NC.  I wondered if any of you talented Moms made this one??


Love both outfits and how cool that you found something in the thrift store that you were able to match up with the other outfit.  Sometimes fabrics are discontinued etc. so I think that is super!



mommyof2princesses said:


> We are heading back to WDW in December and have been keeping it a secret, but have decided to tell them this weekend! I am so excited! I know they won't get all excited as other kids since we go every year but we already went this year in Jan/Feb and have never been at Christmas time so I am hoping they will be happy!
> 
> Here are some items I made a few months ago for a launch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new launch tonight, so I can share more tomorrow once they are released to the public!


Love your stuff from the last launch.  It is all so pretty.  I am sure your girls will be thrilled about going back to Disney.  How could they not be excited????



Amyhoff said:


> I just bought my first embroidery machine.  It's a Husqvarna H class.  Does anyone else have this machine?  It can do HUGE embroidery fields, so I'm super excited to get started, but I'd love to talk with someone who has used this machine and compare notes.



Sorry I can't help you with that.  But congratulations on your new machine.  That's so exciting!

Here is what I have worked on so far this week:

This shirt is another pattern from the Ottobre magazine.  I am not thrilled with how the applique turned out.  I wanted to use the knit fabric from the shirts as part of the applique but even though I used a ball point needle, it didn't do well.  I have some special backing stuff that I probably should have put on it before I used it to applique.  But it's too late now.  LOL!









This is the same pattern but a different material.









Then I made my little niece a jumper using the simply sweet pattern.  This is some of the baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day.  I have almost used it up.  I have two pieces of the corduroy left but I am not sure what I want to use them for so right now I am saving them.









Oh and the border on the jumper is made using fabric that was a leftover scrap from the back to school jumper I made her last year.  I found it when I was cleaning out my fabric stash.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

mommyof2princesses said:


> LOL! Thanks and you are too funny! I scored this on a fabric destash board months ago. I got it for an awesome deal too. It is real Haunted mansion fabric. I love it, but it is thin. I made 2 of these dresses to sell, and have just enough to maybe make a top for dd. It is VERY rare. So rare I have seen it sell for $75 a yard on ebay!




...I have a new fabric holy grail!  I probably shouldn't even try at those prices! I could just freezer paper stencil Phineas, Gus & Ezra until I can get an embroidery machine but man is it cool!!


----------



## LovesTheMagic

RMAMom said:


> Everything looks great!
> 
> 
> I love the sarong shorts, can I ask where you got that fabric, it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> THank you!  I am not a big skirt person, but that material I fell in love with.  I bought it at Joanne's for 50% off plus a 20% off coupon.  It was in one of the circular displays at the beginning of June.  I just found the Hobby Lobby near my house.  I didn't know they had fabric in there.  What a dangerous lesson to learn.
> 
> Next project: a mini-fanny pack for my DD.  Free blog had a cute one I want to experiment with.


----------



## teresajoy

LovesTheMagic said:


> I googled "free sarong shorts" and it came up under fabric . com (no spaces).   It is called "sporty sarong shorts".  I added a zipper at the side because the sizing was right for the waist, but couldn't get over the hips well.  I made the belt wider and added an extra piece to cover the top of the zipper as well.
> 
> My skirt that matches my DD was based off this pattern as well.  I made the shorts shorter and instead of the front 2 sarong pieces I made 2 of the back - thought there were little adjustments that I had to make - but it was a great learning experience.  I also added a zipper and a wider belt and didn't bother with covering the zipper as you can see in the picture.  I looked at the Gwen Pinney (sp?) May Day skirt to see how she put in the thin strip of color (still learning terminology).
> 
> Hope that is clearer than mud!!
> 
> One more baseball shirt done today.  Working on a Jessie skirt tonight and hoping to get that done tomorrow while I sit around while we get a new roof.  I love Michigan weather!
> 
> *QUESTION*:  I remember reading somewhere that DISboarders often carry the lime green Mickey head to let others know they are members.  Is there anything that this group does to let each other know in the parks - other than the obvious of being the BEST dressed families in the parks!!


Thanks! I found the pattern!

I didn't realize you were in Michigan! 

If I remember, I usually have a LGMH stuck on me somewhere!! I've met lots of Disers that way. 





pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!



TOOO cute!!!! 



Disney52303 said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!
> 
> My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.



I love the matching outfits!! And, I like flip flops!




Amyhoff said:


> Here are the costumes for our first MK day.
> 
> Dress is SS bodice and a Simplicity skirt and Micky head from Etsy.  Shorts are a McCall's pattern with t-shirt tie applique from Etsy.


REALLY cute!!!! 


mommyof2princesses said:


> Been a while since I have been over! So busy sewing and carting the girls all over town!  Love all the outfits...WTMTQ!
> 
> We are heading back to WDW in December and have been keeping it a secret, but have decided to tell them this weekend! I am so excited! I know they won't get all excited as other kids since we go every year but we already went this year in Jan/Feb and have never been at Christmas time so I am hoping they will be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new launch tonight, so I can share more tomorrow once they are released to the public!



Love the Rapunzel outfit!!! SaraBeth is showing some sass in that picture!! 





dianemom2 said:


> Oh and the border on the jumper is made using fabric that was a leftover scrap from the back to school jumper I made her last year.  I found it when I was cleaning out my fabric stash.



I love these!


----------



## babynala

Sorry for the super long quote but I was a bit far behind.  


Fruto76 said:


> I have made 2 Grace Ruffle Dresses. Rapunzel was a size 8 the and the Navy a 10. For the main dress part I know I did not use more than 2 yards, (probably closer to 1 and a half) even with the size 10...unless it has a direction specific pattern. The ruffles are wider, but not doubled in fabric so maybe 1/2 yard per ruffle. Thats still probably more than what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it! Just ask for help here if you get stuck with the math


These are beautiful and I love the cruise dress, I am a sucker for all things nautical.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> You all are such busy sewers I can't keep up!  I am loving everything, you all are so inspiring!  I am itching to make my own Cinderella dress after seeing the ones here...so cute!
> 
> Here's what I've been working on...
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers the fabric I asked about a few weeks ago...the aqua and purple?  Well here is what I came up with for my daughter's Ariel dress/costume...


Wow, that came out great.  I wouldn't want to work with those fabrics either since I know I would be cursing like crazy!




dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I've worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jumper pattern is from the Ottobre magazine.  It just came a few weeks ago and it is filled with the cutest patterns.  I am slowly working my way through it deciding which ones I am going to make.  I did change up the pattern just a little bit. The front of the jumper was supposed to have two panels with a decorative seam down the center.  I eliminated that and cut it on the fold because I wanted to decorate the front of each of the jumpers.  I also added a little bit to the length because it seemed like a very short jumper to me.
> 
> The shirt pattern is another one of the Imke shirts from Sewing Clothes Kids Love.  I made it a little bit big so that it could be worn for longer so I added two rows of smocking to the sleeves so that the elastic would hold them up out of the way a little bit.


These came out great.  The monkey is super cute.  




goteamwood said:


> I can't be the only person curious how exactly these designers are able to "create" and sell Disney intellectual property without being shut down or worse. So yeah, sharing that Mickey that someone designed violates that digitizer's purchase agreement but I wouldn't call it stealing since they don't exactly own the rights to distribute licensed characters owned by someone else. If we were paying licensing fees those designs would be a lot more than $3-4 each.
> Don't get me wrong, I love that I don't have to digitize my own stuff and can add awesome applique to my creations but I do think we are skirting on the edge of acceptable use. Btw, totally not trying to start something. I just think its unfair to consider someone who shares a pattern that is questionably redistributed  intellectual property stealing.


I agree with with others have said on this topic and don't want to rehash it but I wanted to add:  Lots of digitizers create designs that are not infringing on any kind of licensing, for example they create a flower, castle, princess crown, pirate ship, etc that is their own original artwork.  It would be unethical and, in most cases, illegal to share their designs.  I know it seems like it takes me an hour just to add a name to a design with my embroidery software so I can't imagine how long it takes to digitize a design or ITH project.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a picture of the dress that I made today.  It is a very colorful dress.  My little niece loves lots of patterns and colors.  You should see what she chooses when she dresses herself!!!!


That is quite colorful but so cute.



LovesTheMagic said:


> You not only taught me to sew, but how to use a computer and post pictures.  My DH is shocked!!
> 
> I wanted a cute skirt, but with the little one I need the skorts.  There was a cool sarong skirt pattern that I googled and printed out and this is what I came up with.  I added a zipper (which I had my MIL put in - I was too scared).  I need to figure out how to put the button on the front flap to hide the zipper top.  I just haven't done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I saw the Fab 5 skirts and LOVED them!!!  I modified the above pattern for myself and changed the front to a skirt front.  I modified the May Day skirt pattern for my DD and this is what I came up with:
> 
> So, then I thought I would try to applique.  Forgive the big error on the small piece.  It moved when I was ironing it down, but I am shocked that I was able to pull this off so well.
> 
> I did other stuff for my DD which is in different stages still, but still wanted more for my 2 DS.  Here is their pirate shirt.  I made the shorts as well - the older DS almost by accident.  Then I made him the Star Wars shorts in the previous picture.  The striped headbands are neck coolers with the beads in them to help keep them cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the current project- my DH requested a baseball Mikey head.  I didn't want to figure out how to accurately sew the ball's stitching so I just used the patterned fabric and sewed a little more detail on the balls.  I am doing 4 baseball shirts.  I have one completed and 2 other ones all cut out and ready to iron on and sew.
> and a close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL helped me with this skorts for my DD as my very first project.  I have a top to go with it but it is lost in all my new sewing goodies.  I am sad that  I will most likely have to return my mom's machine next Weds.
> 
> Thanks again for all the tips that I have been able to snatch from this group.  You are wonderful.  I grabbed 2 fabulous pairs of scissors today at Joanns at 50% off plus the coupon for an extra 20% off.  Thanks for that tip - my DH on the other hand.
> 
> Have a good evening!


WOW, you have been busy.  Great job on the strip and patchwork skirts from your previous post.  The coordinating skirts are really cute and I love the wrap skorts.  The pirate outfits are really cute and the fabric hanging off of Mickey's head wrap is a nice touch. Love the details on the baseball applique



pyrxtc said:


> So i'm trying to find the main difference between a serged seam and an over cast one so I'm looking at pictures. They look almost the exact same except for the amount of thread. Why the preference for sergers ? Will they both hold the same ?


I have a serger but don't use it that often.  I think most people like the speed at which the serger can finish the seams vs the over cast foot on your regular machine.  If you are not doing a ton of sewing you don't *need* a serger.  



nowellsl said:


> pumpkinpatchquilter - thanks for encouraging me to buy the featherweight!  It's such a fun machine to sew with!
> 
> My first project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not covering the featherweight, but works for one of my other machines.
> Now off to find another project


Pretty fabrics.  Thanks for sharing that pattern, I have that one in my collection and I really need to make a cover for my machine.  



VBAndrea said:


> BUt I bet if you set all your sewing things up in the room of the said 19 y/o and start sewing at sunrise that will give the child a little push.






nowellsl said:


> The most expensive part was the fusible fleece!  Anyone have a cheap source for that?


I usually just buy it when it goes on sale at JoAnn's.  It is quite expensive!



LovesTheMagic said:


> *QUESTION*:  I remember reading somewhere that DISboarders often carry the lime green Mickey head to let others know they are members.  Is there anything that this group does to let each other know in the parks - other than the obvious of being the BEST dressed families in the parks!!


 I think usually posters on this thread just recognize the clothes the kids are wearing and try to say hi.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have to show off my beautiful new granddaughter, Madison Nicole!  She was born early this morning at 3:41 a.m.  My poor daughter pushed for three hours before they decided they had to do a c-section.  But baby is here and healthy and that's all that counts!


What a beautiful baby.  I hope your DD recovers quickly from the c-section. Don't forget to update your signature (in your free time of course).  Congratulations!  



BabyRapunzel said:


> Finally got photobucket to work I think, just can't upload on my phone. I have done 3 appliques, this is the first 5x7 size I've finished.


That came out really clean.  Good job.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!


That looks great and your DD obviously fits the part.  I love that she is making her sister walk the plank!  



Disney52303 said:


> My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.


Nice job.  Have fun on your cruise.



Sandi S said:


> Well, Sunshine recognized Gracie and I by Gracie's dress in the ladies room outside of Soarin'...very cool! Gracie felt like a little celebrity I think - perked her mood up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing Blizzard Beach and then AK tomorrow. AoA is awesome, but our wifi hasn't been the best (or I'd share more pics now)


How fun! Glad to hear you are enjoying your trip.  



Gorechick said:


> I'm making first trip shirts for my twins and not sure what I want to write.  My first thought was "Cooper twins' first Disney trip!" or should I put their names and first Disney trip? Need suggestions.  I also have cute Mickey and Minnie together appliqués to iron on. DD's shirt is neon pink and DS's is grey.


I think you should go with the child's name and "1st Trip".  Most of the face characters and CMs will call your child by name if they can read their name on their shirt.  This always amazes the children because they have no idea how Belle or one of the other characters knows their name.  



Amyhoff said:


> Here are the costumes for our HS day.  I bought the badge and the belt buckle from Thefeltfrog on Etsy.  I used the Portrait Peasant pattern for the dress along with this tute for the skirt.  I'm pleased with how it came out!!


CUTE!



Amyhoff said:


> Here are the costumes for our first MK day.
> 
> Dress is SS bodice and a Simplicity skirt and Micky head from Etsy.  Shorts are a McCall's pattern with t-shirt tie applique from Etsy.
> 
> This shirt is for our DTD night.


These came out really nice.  I love the shorts set!!



Amyhoff said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts.  These outfits are for Crystal Palace dinner.
> 
> This shirt was made by Nancy from our boards.  The shorts were a McCall's pattern.
> 
> This outfit was not made by me, but I found it in a local thrift store in Graham NC.  I wondered if any of you talented Moms made this one??


Great find on the pooh skirt & shirt and you did a great job on the shorts.  



dianemom2 said:


> This shirt is another pattern from the Ottobre magazine.  I am not thrilled with how the applique turned out.  I wanted to use the knit fabric from the shirts as part of the applique but even though I used a ball point needle, it didn't do well.  I have some special backing stuff that I probably should have put on it before I used it to applique.  But it's too late now.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same pattern but a different material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made my little niece a jumper using the simply sweet pattern.  This is some of the baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day.  I have almost used it up.  I have two pieces of the corduroy left but I am not sure what I want to use them for so right now I am saving them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the border on the jumper is made using fabric that was a leftover scrap from the back to school jumper I made her last year.  I found it when I was cleaning out my fabric stash.


I love how you did the border on the back to school dress, even better that it was from your stash.  The corduroy dresses you have been making are lovely.


----------



## tpettie

So here is my Ruffle test dress she loved it and wore it for two days straight not bad for a bed sheet 










here are the quick easy pants I did for my older daughter her cousin modelled for me as my girl is out of town right now









Have to say I'm very addicted to you can make this patterns 

I had a brain wave and managed to create a sewing space in my rec room which makes me very excited and hope we will be able make more stuff now that I don't have put machines away and clean up each day.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Thank you all so much for the super kind comments on my daughter's pirate outfit...they made my day!  

I am loving everything everyone is making...I especially love that kinder-dress!!!  How cute is that!!!  

*babynala* - Thank you about the Ariel costume!  Holy cow you aren't kidding about those fabrics, they were NO fun at all...and I may have uttered a swear or two in the process.  It's hard to tell in the picture but the fin is deep turquois satin and I used a sheer organza overlay overtop of it so it would match the shiny costume KNIT tail...UGH...talk about a pain in the butt!!!  Kind of why I didn't go any further with embelshments on the top...I was ready to be DONE!  

Here's what I've been working on yesterday and today...this is totally stolen from you Disboutiquer's lol*  Thanks so much for the inspiration!!!  The best part...this cost me a whopping $6 to make.  For my 1 year old...


----------



## sewmess

I just love those simple princess dresses.  They look so much cooler (heat wise & "cool" wise) then the off the rack shiny polyester ones.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

sewmess said:


> I just love those simple princess dresses.  They look so much cooler (heat wise & "cool" wise) then the off the rack shiny polyester ones.



That is what I was thinking too!


----------



## ivey_family

As ever, I'm behind on quoting.  I just have a minute to comment on a couple things...



DMGeurts said:


> *FYI *- for those of you that like to follow along in my PTRs/TRs...
> 
> I've started a new PTR - and you all are welcome to join in.
> 
> ~~~~~ Sew what...  We've gotta find a way back!  ~~~~~
> 
> 
> D~



Yay!  We've got a ticker, too.  I know I won't be able to keep up with the conversation, but I will pop in to your PTR to see all your amazing creations!  



BabyRapunzel said:


> Finally got photobucket to work I think, just can't upload on my phone. I have done 3 appliques, this is the first 5x7 size I've finished.



This is adorable!  Care to share your stabilizing 'formula'?  It looks so perfectly wrinkle free!

So many other great things posted!  I'm sorry not to quote all of them!

regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> I know it seems like it takes me an hour just to add a name to a design with my embroidery software so I can't imagine how long it takes to digitize a design or ITH project.
> 
> I love how you did the border on the back to school dress, even better that it was from your stash.  The corduroy dresses you have been making are lovely.


When I make a design it depends on how intricate it is as to how long it takes.  But it does take hours.  And then you have to test stitch it, refine it and test stitch it again.  Often you have to do that last part more than once.  I haven't started selling any of my designs yet but I'd be sad if when I do if somebody took my hard work and gave it away to other people.

Thanks for the compliments on my corduroy dresses. I bought so much of that corduroy when I was at the sale at Hancocks and I really wasn't exactly sure what I would do with it.  However once the Ottobre magazine came, it gave me some good ideas.



tpettie said:


> So here is my Ruffle test dress she loved it and wore it for two days straight not bad for a bed sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a brain wave and managed to create a sewing space in my rec room which makes me very excited and hope we will be able make more stuff now that I don't have put machines away and clean up each day.


Love the ruffle dress and it is awesome that you made it out of a sheet.  Beth, who used to be on here a lot, would make a ton of amazing stuff from items she picked up at thrift stores.  She'd get some sheets and next thing you know, she'd have turned them into nighties for all her granddaughters.   It is great that you managed to create a sewing space in your rec room.  It is nice not to have to put everything away ever day.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am loving everything everyone is making...I especially love that kinder-dress!!!  How cute is that!!!
> 
> 
> Here's what I've been working on yesterday and today...this is totally stolen from you Disboutiquer's lol*  Thanks so much for the inspiration!!!  The best part...this cost me a whopping $6 to make.  For my 1 year old...


Thanks for the compliment on the kindergarten dress for my niece.  It turned out really well.

I love the Cinderella dress.  It turned out great.  How did you manage to make it for only $6?  I agree with everybody else that these nice cotton dresses are so pretty and much cooler at the parks than those polyester things they sell in the stores.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Hi guys! I'm new to sewing, just finished my first project today  (excluding things I made as a kid). It's not clothing, but it's still Disney themed. Is it okay to post pictures of it, or is this a strictly apparel thread?


----------



## BabyRapunzel

ivey_family said:
			
		

> As ever, I'm behind on quoting.  I just have a minute to comment on a couple things...
> 
> Yay!  We've got a ticker, too.  I know I won't be able to keep up with the conversation, but I will pop in to your PTR to see all your amazing creations!
> 
> This is adorable!  Care to share your stabilizing 'formula'?  It looks so perfectly wrinkle free!
> 
> So many other great things posted!  I'm sorry not to quote all of them!
> 
> regards,
> C.



I really had no idea what I was doing or if I got the right stuff. I used this on my first design, so was really just trying stuff out. It is the Sulky fuse n stitch cut away permanent stabilizer (Joanns 50% off notions when I got it).  I have not actually tried cutting it, as it can be used as interfacing as well and I'm going to use it on a bag, if I ever get brave enough to start the sewing part. The embroidery part felt relatively easy. I did stitch out 2 designs from different people. I had a glitch with the other design and haven't tried a redo to see if it was me.  I got this Minnie from VTU, and this is the 5x7 all stitched, and it stitched extremely well, as did the 4x4.  I will use her designs again! Hope to post a sewing project soon, but still editing photopass photos, and I procrastinate. 

Once again, everyone has been showing awesome stuff!  WTMTQ! I just can't keep up.


----------



## miprender

BabyRapunzel said:


> Finally got photobucket to work I think, just can't upload on my phone. I have done 3 appliques, this is the first 5x7 size I've finished.



Such a cute design



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> I am so excited to share this outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished it this evening!  It's my own sorta makeshift pattern...though the pirate outfits on Disboard totally inspired me!!!  I had planned to applique a Pirate Mickey on it but my daughter says there are no Mickey's in the Pirates of the Carribean!  LOL*  She loves it...I just took some fabric from my quilting stash to make her scarf on her head...but I think I'm going to look for a skull and crossbone scarf at Walmart...and she wants an eyepatch!  LOL***  So I guess I better get on that.
> 
> So excited, just wanted to share!



 Arrrgh!!! It came out great.



Disney52303 said:


> My latest project I whipped up, matching skirts!  I think these will be our semi formal outfits on the Magic next week!  My flip flops shouldn't have made it into the picture lol.



Love the matching skirts.



Amyhoff said:


> Here are the costumes for our HS day.  I bought the badge and the belt buckle from Thefeltfrog on Etsy.  I used the Portrait Peasant pattern for the dress along with this http://www.crafterhoursblog.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html tute for the skirt.  I'm pleased with how it came out!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Great Job on everything.



Amyhoff said:


> Here are the costumes for our first MK day.
> 
> Dress is SS bodice and a Simplicity skirt and Micky head from Etsy.  Shorts are a McCall's pattern with t-shirt tie applique from Etsy.



 You have been sewing up a storm. Everything  looks awesome.



tpettie said:


> So here is my Ruffle test dress she loved it and wore it for two days straight not bad for a bed sheet



I really love all the ruffles in it. Not bad for a test dress.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Here's what I've been working on yesterday and today...this is totally stolen from you Disboutiquer's lol*  Thanks so much for the inspiration!!!  The best part...this cost me a whopping $6 to make.  For my 1 year old...



What a score on the fabric. And the dress is adorable.



theworldneedscolor said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to sewing, just finished my first project today  (excluding things I made as a kid). It's not clothing, but it's still Disney themed. Is it okay to post pictures of it, or is this a strictly apparel thread?



 As long as it is sewing post away!


----------



## miprender

Well here is my launch set. It didn't sell but I made it so it will fit DD when we go in October.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

miprender said:


> Well here is my launch set. It didn't sell but I made it so it will fit DD when we go in October.



Of course I love this! That's too bad that it didn't sell but hopefully your DD will enjoy wearing it. I'd want one in my size! 

I have been a SAHM for 2 years and it has been wonderful but I have an opportunity I can't pass up for a part-time job. I had the interview today and I should know by this weekend. I am really anxious about this and it'll be hard to go back to work but the money is very much needed. Any good vibes would be appreciated!

Also, if I get the job I am SO getting a Brother PE770!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

dianemom2 said:


> I love the Cinderella dress.  It turned out great.  How did you manage to make it for only $6?  I agree with everybody else that these nice cotton dresses are so pretty and much cooler at the parks than those polyester things they sell in the stores.



Thank you!  I am really thrilled with it.  How $6?  Well, I used an inexpensive poly cotton blend from Walmart...I bought 1.5 yards at $2.87 a yard of blue and .5 yard of white for the same price.  I had the elastic leftover from another project and didn't use much at all...and I made up the pattern...also had the thread on hand.    I made this SMALL though, it's for my 1 year old daughter, and used every inch of fabric...I have barely any scraps leftover.  I really want to make a Belle dress for my middle daughter and I'm thinking I'll need like 5 or 6 yards of fabric for that!



miprender said:


> Well here is my launch set. It didn't sell but I made it so it will fit DD when we go in October.



Looks great, sorry it didn't sell, I'm surprised though because it's awesome!!!  Are you launching on Ebay or Etsy or your own site?


----------



## dianemom2

theworldneedscolor said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to sewing, just finished my first project today  (excluding things I made as a kid). It's not clothing, but it's still Disney themed. Is it okay to post pictures of it, or is this a strictly apparel thread?


Yes, definitely post pictures.  We love to see any sewing project: Disney, non-Disney, clothes, bags, etc.



miprender said:


> Well here is my launch set. It didn't sell but I made it so it will fit DD when we go in October.


I thought it was terrific and I am shocked that it didn't sell.  You did a great job on it.



BorkBorkBork said:


> I have been a SAHM for 2 years and it has been wonderful but I have an opportunity I can't pass up for a part-time job. I had the interview today and I should know by this weekend. I am really anxious about this and it'll be hard to go back to work but the money is very much needed. Any good vibes would be appreciated!
> 
> Also, if I get the job I am SO getting a Brother PE770!


Good luck with the part time job.  I hope you get it!



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Thank you!  I am really thrilled with it.  How $6?  Well, I used an inexpensive poly cotton blend from Walmart...I bought 1.5 yards at $2.87 a yard of blue and .5 yard of white for the same price.  I had the elastic leftover from another project and didn't use much at all...and I made up the pattern...also had the thread on hand.    I made this SMALL though, it's for my 1 year old daughter, and used every inch of fabric...I have barely any scraps leftover.  I really want to make a Belle dress for my middle daughter and I'm thinking I'll need like 5 or 6 yards of fabric for that!


It is great that you were able to make it so inexpensively.  Have you seen CarlaC's directions for how to make a Belle style sundress from her Simple Sweet dress pattern?  It would take a LOT less than 5 or 6 yards of fabric and it would be cool and comfortable for Disney.

Here are my launch sets:


















Mine also did not get sold.  I will list them on my fan page and maybe on my etsy site and see what happens.  I was very sad that they didn't sell.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!





  There are different Octonauts around the skirt totaling 6 and one on the top.




Thanks for looking!!


----------



## cajunfan

Michelle...I was wishing that Haunted Mansion set was in my size....but then "pooh sized" ghost might be a bit of a problem....

Lynn


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Okay, here is my first sewing project since I was like eleven 

They are luggage tags for my mom and I to take on our trip to Disneyland!






This is the front. They have a clear vinyl pocket, to slid a business card with your name and contact information in. 






And this is the back. I love this fabric, it is too cute! 

Sorry these pictures are so big, I have no idea how to fix them


----------



## rcepek

Your luggage tags look great! I've been lurking on this thread absolutely amazed at the outfits that everyone does. I would love to have an embroidery machine but am terrified that I would not get enough use out of it because I have 0% sewing abilities!

Has anyone bought an embroidery machine only and think they've gotten their money's worth?

Thank you


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

theworldneedscolor said:


> Okay, here is my first sewing project since I was like eleven
> 
> They are luggage tags for my mom and I to take on our trip to Disneyland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front. They have a clear vinyl pocket, to slid a business card with your name and contact information in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the back. I love this fabric, it is too cute!
> 
> Sorry these pictures are so big, I have no idea how to fix them



On my end the pics are tiny!  Don't apologize, we like big pics!  It's easier to see things, especially when there's lots of detail to look at.  

Good job on the tags.  I haven't made them for travel, but I did for my DD's instrument case.  They've stood up to 2+ years of teenage abuse, so I bet yours will last forever!   I like the fabrics too, very cute!


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> Well here is my launch set. It didn't sell but I made it so it will fit DD when we go in October.


I love this set. I thought it was fabulous. Not sure why it didn't sell but you could try on any of the FB sites too 



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my launch sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also did not get sold.  I will list them on my fan page and maybe on my etsy site and see what happens.  I was very sad that they didn't sell.



I loved your sets. I loved the boy one and wish it had been a little smaller for J. 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different Octonauts around the skirt totaling 6 and one on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Love love love this one.



theworldneedscolor said:


> Okay, here is my first sewing project since I was like eleven
> 
> They are luggage tags for my mom and I to take on our trip to Disneyland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front. They have a clear vinyl pocket, to slid a business card with your name and contact information in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the back. I love this fabric, it is too cute!
> 
> Sorry these pictures are so big, I have no idea how to fix them



Adorable.


----------



## cogero

I also took part in the launch and will be posting pictures on my PTR.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different Octonauts around the skirt totaling 6 and one on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



This is SO stinkin cute!!!


----------



## Amyhoff

DisneyMom5 said:


> Soooo cute!  I'm thinking of making tops for my girls using the portrait peasant pattern, but theming them to the princesses dresses.  Like, make what you made, only as a top, with ruffles similar to the dresses, if that makes sense.



That sounds ADORABLE!  Can't wait to see what you come up with!

I do not know how to multi quote, but everything is amazing as usual!    I especially love the Haunted Mansion dress and skirt set.  I can't wait until I can make something like that for my daughter, but she's a chicken and I'm not sure I can get her to ride it, never mind wear HM apparel!  

Thank you guys so much for the compliments.  I have been having a great time sewing and getting ready for our trip.


----------



## tpettie

BorkBorkBork said:


> HELLO EVERYONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She LOVES Rapunzel and has already worn this out for errands etc. I made it a bit big and long so maybe she'll be able to wear it next year or for Halloween if she wants. Really just a dress-up costume!
> 
> Thanks for looking and for all the inspiration!



I have a niece that would love that dress can you give me pointer on how you made it...  Trying to work out the bodice and how you get the ribbon placement.


----------



## pequele

OhStuffandFluff said:
			
		

> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> There are different Octonauts around the skirt totaling 6 and one on the top.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



Ok WHERE did you find Octonauts?? I NEED this for my 3yo son!! Not the skirt, the appliqués hahaha. I was all set to have my friend in London send me a bunch of Octonaut stuff over including a lunchbox for school when I finally found one on Amazon but it cost me like $22 for a stupid lunchbox! Better be made of gold  PLEASE tell me where you got them!!! PLEASE!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

pequele said:


> Ok WHERE did you find Octonauts?? I NEED this for my 3yo son!! Not the skirt, the appliqués hahaha. I was all set to have my friend in London send me a bunch of Octonaut stuff over including a lunchbox for school when I finally found one on Amazon but it cost me like $22 for a stupid lunchbox! Better be made of gold  PLEASE tell me where you got them!!! PLEASE!!


I hand appliqued the pictures onto my DD's skirt.  I just copied pictures that I found online and went from there.  I know what you mean about finding Octonauts stuff!  It is sooo difficult!  My kiddos love that show, and I must admit that I think it pretty cute too!


----------



## Fruto76

Amyhoff said:


> You guys do the most fantastic work!  I am always inspired.  I have been working very hard getting my kiddos costumes done for our trip in September.  I actually just bought an embroidery machine yesterday, but I've been buying appliques from other Mamas for these costumes.
> 
> Here are the costumes for our HS day.  I bought the badge and the belt buckle from Thefeltfrog on Etsy.  I used the Portrait Peasant pattern for the dress along with this http://www.crafterhoursblog.com/2010/08/belle-dress-tutorial.html tute for the skirt.  I'm pleased with how it came out!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!





Amyhoff said:


> Here are the costumes for our first MK day.
> 
> Dress is SS bodice and a Simplicity skirt and Micky head from Etsy.  Shorts are a McCall's pattern with t-shirt tie applique from Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt is for our DTD night.





Amyhoff said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts.  These outfits are for Crystal Palace dinner.
> 
> This shirt was made by Nancy from our boards.  The shorts were a McCall's pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit was not made by me, but I found it in a local thrift store in Graham NC.  I wondered if any of you talented Moms made this one??


Everything is so adorable. Love the Pooh fabric mixed with the bees!  And Woody is fabulous...did you add the red plaid with a fabric marker?? Sew clever! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been a while since I have been over! So busy sewing and carting the girls all over town!  Love all the outfits...WTMTQ!
> 
> We are heading back to WDW in December and have been keeping it a secret, but have decided to tell them this weekend! I am so excited! I know they won't get all excited as other kids since we go every year but we already went this year in Jan/Feb and have never been at Christmas time so I am hoping they will be happy!
> 
> Here are some items I made a few months ago for a launch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a new launch tonight, so I can share more tomorrow once they are released to the public!


Sew, sew cute! 



Amyhoff said:


> Hi again!!  I'm posting up a storm today.  Hope you guys don't mind my jumping right in.
> 
> I just bought my first embroidery machine.  It's a Husqvarna H class.  Does anyone else have this machine?  It can do HUGE embroidery fields, so I'm super excited to get started, but I'd love to talk with someone who has used this machine and compare notes.


 I have a Husqvarna smb. machine. It's not a H class, but possibly similar. I think you will be pleased with it. I  mine!



dianemom2 said:


> Very cute!  One of my upcoming projects is a Jessie inspired dress.
> 
> Love both outfits and how cool that you found something in the thrift store that you were able to match up with the other outfit.  Sometimes fabrics are discontinued etc. so I think that is super!
> 
> Love your stuff from the last launch.  It is all so pretty.  I am sure your girls will be thrilled about going back to Disney.  How could they not be excited????
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't help you with that.  But congratulations on your new machine.  That's so exciting!
> 
> Here is what I have worked on so far this week:
> 
> This shirt is another pattern from the Ottobre magazine.  I am not thrilled with how the applique turned out.  I wanted to use the knit fabric from the shirts as part of the applique but even though I used a ball point needle, it didn't do well.  I have some special backing stuff that I probably should have put on it before I used it to applique.  But it's too late now.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same pattern but a different material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made my little niece a jumper using the simply sweet pattern.  This is some of the baby wale corduroy that I bought on Memorial Day.  I have almost used it up.  I have two pieces of the corduroy left but I am not sure what I want to use them for so right now I am saving them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the border on the jumper is made using fabric that was a leftover scrap from the back to school jumper I made her last year.  I found it when I was cleaning out my fabric stash.



Everything is fabulous as usual. I love that BTS dress! the theme gets me excited as my kids are driving me bonkers lately...11 days to go (sshhh... don't tell them I'm counting!)



tpettie said:


> So here is my Ruffle test dress she loved it and wore it for two days straight not bad for a bed sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the quick easy pants I did for my older daughter her cousin modelled for me as my girl is out of town right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say I'm very addicted to you can make this patterns
> 
> I had a brain wave and managed to create a sewing space in my rec room which makes me very excited and hope we will be able make more stuff now that I don't have put machines away and clean up each day.


Fantastic job on both! When the model refuses to take the garment off, you know you were successful! 



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Thank you all so much for the super kind comments on my daughter's pirate outfit...they made my day!
> 
> I am loving everything everyone is making...I especially love that kinder-dress!!!  How cute is that!!!
> 
> *babynala* - Thank you about the Ariel costume!  Holy cow you aren't kidding about those fabrics, they were NO fun at all...and I may have uttered a swear or two in the process.  It's hard to tell in the picture but the fin is deep turquois satin and I used a sheer organza overlay overtop of it so it would match the shiny costume KNIT tail...UGH...talk about a pain in the butt!!!  Kind of why I didn't go any further with embelshments on the top...I was ready to be DONE!
> 
> Here's what I've been working on yesterday and today...this is totally stolen from you Disboutiquer's lol*  Thanks so much for the inspiration!!!  The best part...this cost me a whopping $6 to make.  For my 1 year old...


Sew cute! 



theworldneedscolor said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to sewing, just finished my first project today  (excluding things I made as a kid). It's not clothing, but it's still Disney themed. Is it okay to post pictures of it, or is this a strictly apparel thread?


 YES! We love all things sewing! 



miprender said:


> Well here is my launch set. It didn't sell but I made it so it will fit DD when we go in October.


MAN! It's a great set... sorry it didn't sell, I hope your dd enjoys wearing it! 


BorkBorkBork said:


> I have been a SAHM for 2 years and it has been wonderful but I have an opportunity I can't pass up for a part-time job. I had the interview today and I should know by this weekend. I am really anxious about this and it'll be hard to go back to work but the money is very much needed. Any good vibes would be appreciated!
> 
> Also, if I get the job I am SO getting a Brother PE770!


  Sending good vibes your way for the job~ 



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, definitely post pictures.  We love to see any sewing project: Disney, non-Disney, clothes, bags, etc.
> 
> 
> I thought it was terrific and I am shocked that it didn't sell.  You did a great job on it.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the part time job.  I hope you get it!
> 
> 
> It is great that you were able to make it so inexpensively.  Have you seen CarlaC's directions for how to make a Belle style sundress from her Simple Sweet dress pattern?  It would take a LOT less than 5 or 6 yards of fabric and it would be cool and comfortable for Disney.
> 
> Here are my launch sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also did not get sold.  I will list them on my fan page and maybe on my etsy site and see what happens.  I was very sad that they didn't sell.


They are great, Diane. I hope you get them sold! 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different Octonauts around the skirt totaling 6 and one on the top.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


Love this set! The colors are fabulous and my DN loves the Octonauts...where did you find the designs? 



theworldneedscolor said:


> Okay, here is my first sewing project since I was like eleven
> 
> They are luggage tags for my mom and I to take on our trip to Disneyland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry these pictures are so big, I have no idea how to fix them


Great job! The pics aren't showing big over here, but even if they were it would be ok.


----------



## dianemom2

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different Octonauts around the skirt totaling 6 and one on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


Never heard of the Octonauts but that set is cute.  I guess my kids have outgrown those shows.  Great job on the appliques!


----------



## cogero

I think either Divas doodles or Misskenzie Mac has them or it might of been cute by Kia. I saw them so far.


----------



## BorkBorkBork

tpettie said:


> I have a niece that would love that dress can you give me pointer on how you made it...  Trying to work out the bodice and how you get the ribbon placement.




tpettie I sent you a PM!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I'd like to do some sort of clothing project when I've finished with my heat pads/coin purses I'm making as gifts. What do you guys think would be the easiest, and cutest for a teen girl? I was thinking maybe a kimono style robe. How difficult is that, usually? Any recommendations on patterns?


----------



## goteamwood

I just have to say if I had never stumbled upon this thread, I would not have even considered my now-beloved PE-770. I have been working this week on this baby quilt for a friend's new daughter, and last night discovered that I can buy and download, for less than $1, quilting square patterns. CHANGED MY LIFE, not kidding. I "quilted" this in under an hour, most of the time was changing out the stabilizer and hoop. So amazing. I need to get a backing and intend to do a little more machine quilting on it, but so far I am loving it.








I am also hoping to get a handful of shirts made for my 5 year old nephew, he starts Kindergarten next week (eek!) and is insanely jealous of all the cute shirts his cousins are getting for our Disney trip. My brother is planning to take him to Disneyland for spring break (we have family in CA) so I might just have to tag along for that with my (no longer under-3 by then) duo. And of course, new clothes!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

goteamwood said:


> I just have to say if I had never stumbled upon this thread, I would not have even considered my now-beloved PE-770. I have been working this week on this baby quilt for a friend's new daughter, and last night discovered that I can buy and download, for less than $1, quilting square patterns. CHANGED MY LIFE, not kidding. I "quilted" this in under an hour, most of the time was changing out the stabilizer and hoop. So amazing. I need to get a backing and intend to do a little more machine quilting on it, but so far I am loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to get a handful of shirts made for my 5 year old nephew, he starts Kindergarten next week (eek!) and is insanely jealous of all the cute shirts his cousins are getting for our Disney trip. My brother is planning to take him to Disneyland for spring break (we have family in CA) so I might just have to tag along for that with my (no longer under-3 by then) duo. And of course, new clothes!



Wow!  This is beautiful!!


----------



## sewmess

I'm trying to post this silly pic from my flickr account.  Let's see if it works.

This is my first attempt at applique:






[/url]
alien tea wallet by qpr_ra, on Flickr[/IMG]

It's on the cover of a tea-wallet for a co-worker who loves tea, aliens and had lent me a couple of books.

Not too bad for a first attempt, if I do say so myself.


----------



## goteamwood

sewmess said:


> I'm trying to post this silly pic from my flickr account.  Let's see if it works.
> 
> This is my first attempt at applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the cover of a tea-wallet for a co-worker who loves tea, aliens and had lent me a couple of books.
> 
> Not too bad for a first attempt, if I do say so myself.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/23918679@N04/7748548092/in/photostream is the actual location, since I can't seem to get the thing to show up.




I had the same problem from flickr. When you click share, there is a radio button that says BBCode (vs html) make sure you click that, then it will post.


----------



## TinkNH

pequele said:


> Ok WHERE did you find Octonauts?? I NEED this for my 3yo son!! Not the skirt, the appliqués hahaha. I was all set to have my friend in London send me a bunch of Octonaut stuff over including a lunchbox for school when I finally found one on Amazon but it cost me like $22 for a stupid lunchbox! Better be made of gold  PLEASE tell me where you got them!!! PLEASE!!



http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/

they were right on the first page   My little ones love that show too...its so cute!


----------



## miprender

BorkBorkBork said:


> Of course I love this! That's too bad that it didn't sell but hopefully your DD will enjoy wearing it. I'd want one in my size!
> 
> I have been a SAHM for 2 years and it has been wonderful but I have an opportunity I can't pass up for a part-time job. I had the interview today and I should know by this weekend. I am really anxious about this and it'll be hard to go back to work but the money is very much needed. Any good vibes would be appreciated!
> 
> Also, if I get the job I am SO getting a Brother PE770!



  Thanks

Congrats on the PT job. I went PT when DD9 was born. I love working only 2 days, though this week I had to cover for my coworker (she's at Disney)  and worked almost 40hrs  ----> but more money to buy fabric.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Looks great, sorry it didn't sell, I'm surprised though because it's awesome!!!  Are you launching on Ebay or Etsy or your own site?



It's a launch that includes a bunch of designers on FB. There are a few from this thread But I do have my own fan page.... Mi Creations on FB

As for the outfit I am not too upset, one less to make for October.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my launch sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also did not get sold.  I will list them on my fan page and maybe on my etsy site and see what happens.  I was very sad that they didn't sell.



Those were so cute. The funny thing is people complain about not enough boy stuff, but then it never sells. 

I'm 0-2 on the launch but that is alright, I really do have fun and thankfully my family isn't depending on me because we would all be poor 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different Octonauts around the skirt totaling 6 and one on the top.



Great job on the hand appliqueing. I love Occupants but I will be crying when it comes on in the morning. My DS6 will be in school all day and that was one of the shows we watched when he got off the Kindergarten bus in the morning   and I know my little one is going to miss him bigtime too 



cajunfan said:


> Michelle...I was wishing that Haunted Mansion set was in my size....but then "pooh sized" ghost might be a bit of a problem..
> 
> Lynn



  Thanks




theworldneedscolor said:


> Okay, here is my first sewing project since I was like eleven
> 
> They are luggage tags for my mom and I to take on our trip to Disneyland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the front. They have a clear vinyl pocket, to slid a business card with your name and contact information in.
> 
> 
> And this is the back. I love this fabric, it is too cute!
> 
> Sorry these pictures are so big, I have no idea how to fix them



Great job on the luggage tags. Every year I want to make some but then I run out of time.



cogero said:


> I love this set. I thought it was fabulous. Not sure why it didn't sell but you could try on any of the FB sites too



Thanks and that was sweet of you to share on your page. 

And I love love love the colors in that Malicifent set. 



Amyhoff said:


> I do not know how to multi quote, but everything is amazing as usual!    I especially love the Haunted Mansion dress and skirt set.  I can't wait until I can make something like that for my daughter, but she's a chicken and I'm not sure I can get her to ride it, never mind wear HM apparel!  :



 Thanks



Fruto76 said:


> MAN! It's a great set... sorry it didn't sell, I hope your dd enjoys wearing it!
> .



 Thanks



goteamwood said:


> I just have to say if I had never stumbled upon this thread, I would not have even considered my now-beloved PE-770. I have been working this week on this baby quilt for a friend's new daughter, and last night discovered that I can buy and download, for less than $1, quilting square patterns. CHANGED MY LIFE, not kidding. I "quilted" this in under an hour, most of the time was changing out the stabilizer and hoop. So amazing. I need to get a backing and intend to do a little more machine quilting on it, but so far I am loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> I am also hoping to get a handful of shirts made for my 5 year old nephew, he starts Kindergarten next week (eek!) and is insanely jealous of all the cute shirts his cousins are getting for our Disney trip. My brother is planning to take him to Disneyland for spring break (we have family in CA) so I might just have to tag along for that with my (no longer under-3 by then) duo. And of course, new clothes!



WOW that is just beautiful. 

This is really a wonderful group. 
I remember when I first read a TR in 2008 and the girls had some cute matching dresses.... and well that was it. I tried sewing something for our 2009 trip and  but I didn't give up.

So after my mom gave me her machine and I started following this thread and fell in love with appliqueing and sewing. And who know I had such a fabric addiction


----------



## phillymummer

Hello DISers!

I am new to this specific forum and you guys seems like a fun bunch!  I may have to stop by more often!

Anyway, I am interested in finding a Fairy Mary costume.  Since she is not a popular character, finding one has been impossible.  It was suggested in another forum that I ask here.  Can anyone here point me in a direction where maybe I could find one?   If this is an unacceptable request, please feel free to make fun of me and delete it.    Thanks!

For those not familiar with Fairy Mary:
http://www.cosplayisland.co.uk/files/costumes/5512/49971/Meet_the_Fairies_(Movie)_Banner_1.png

This is for my costume at  the Halloween Party in October.  My daughter wants to be Silvermist, and feeling the need to dress up in a coordinating costume I think Fairy Mary would be much more age-appropriate (I am 37) than Tinker Bell. 

Thank you!


----------



## Amyhoff

Fruto76 said:


> Everything is so adorable. Love the Pooh fabric mixed with the bees!  And Woody is fabulous...did you add the red plaid with a fabric marker?? Sew clever!
> 
> 
> I have a Husqvarna smb. machine. It's not a H class, but possibly similar. I think you will be pleased with it. I  mine!



Thank you!  And, yes, I used a fabric marker and a quilting ruler.  Someone on this thread suggested it, but I don't remember who it was exactly!

So far I am loving my machine!  I can't wait to get some additional thread in the mail so that I can really start making fun things!  I'm so glad to hear you like yours!


----------



## pequele

cogero said:


> I think either Divas doodles or Misskenzie Mac has them or it might of been cute by Kia. I saw them so far.



Are you talking the Octonauts??


----------



## pequele

TinkNH said:


> http://www.divasdoodles.com/shop/
> 
> they were right on the first page   My little ones love that show too...its so cute!



oooh woooo hooo!!!! THANK YOU!

Octonauts AND Bubble Guppies! OMG I am gonna be busy this weekend!!!


----------



## pyrxtc

phillymummer said:


> Hello DISers!
> 
> I am new to this specific forum and you guys seems like a fun bunch!  I may have to stop by more often!
> 
> Anyway, I am interested in finding a Fairy Mary costume.  Since she is not a popular character, finding one has been impossible.  It was suggested in another forum that I ask here.  Can anyone here point me in a direction where maybe I could find one?   If this is an unacceptable request, please feel free to make fun of me and delete it.    Thanks!
> 
> For those not familiar with Fairy Mary:
> http://www.cosplayisland.co.uk/files/costumes/5512/49971/Meet_the_Fairies_(Movie)_Banner_1.png
> 
> This is for my costume at  the Halloween Party in October.  My daughter wants to be Silvermist, and feeling the need to dress up in a coordinating costume I think Fairy Mary would be much more age-appropriate (I am 37) than Tinker Bell.
> 
> Thank you!



Do you sew ? That could be easy to make.

A green tank top and green leggings should be easy enough to find, cut the feet off of tights ?






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rasta-Impos...n-Plus-Size-18-24-/160830187118#ht_1585wt_932

or this one






http://store.costumealibi.com/items/item.aspx?itemid=1118790&CAWELAID=840753954

just add the leggings


----------



## phillymummer

Thanks!  Those are good ideas! I am not very creative at putting costumes together.   I sew quilts, but not clothing.   Although, I could probably figure out how to cut off the bottom of leggings and sew a hem in the same shape in the picture.

I really like the light green one, although I wonder if I cut off all that extra tulle on the shirt and the sleeves?  Have any ideas where I can find leggings that color?


----------



## ivey_family

phillymummer said:


> I really like the light green one, although I wonder if I cut off all that extra tulle on the shirt and the sleeves?  Have any ideas where I can find leggings that color?



Try the We Love Colors store on Amazon.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## pyrxtc

phillymummer said:


> Thanks!  Those are good ideas! I am not very creative at putting costumes together.   I sew quilts, but not clothing.   Although, I could probably figure out how to cut off the bottom of leggings and sew a hem in the same shape in the picture.
> 
> I really like the light green one, although I wonder if I cut off all that extra tulle on the shirt and the sleeves?  Have any ideas where I can find leggings that color?



Target has some in green. Forever 21 probably has some in stock too.


----------



## phillymummer

You guys are pretty awesome!    Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

goteamwood said:


> I just have to say if I had never stumbled upon this thread, I would not have even considered my now-beloved PE-770. I have been working this week on this baby quilt for a friend's new daughter, and last night discovered that I can buy and download, for less than $1, quilting square patterns. CHANGED MY LIFE, not kidding. I "quilted" this in under an hour, most of the time was changing out the stabilizer and hoop. So amazing. I need to get a backing and intend to do a little more machine quilting on it, but so far I am loving it.


Your quilt is beautiful!  I'd love to know how you made it and where you got bought the patterns for the quilting.



theworldneedscolor said:


> I'd like to do some sort of clothing project when I've finished with my heat pads/coin purses I'm making as gifts. What do you guys think would be the easiest, and cutest for a teen girl? I was thinking maybe a kimono style robe. How difficult is that, usually? Any recommendations on patterns?


Easy fit pajama pants are a terrific first clothing project.  You can get the pattern on Youcanmakethis.com.  They are so easy to sew even my girls have been making them for the last couple of years.



miprender said:


> Thanks
> Those were so cute. The funny thing is people complain about not enough boy stuff, but then it never sells.
> 
> I'm 0-2 on the launch but that is alright, I really do have fun and thankfully my family isn't depending on me because we would all be poor



Thanks!  I really thought that a boys outfit would do ok since people do complain that there aren't enough boys things.  Oh well, I agree with you that at least my family isn't depending on this income for us to eat.  Otherwise I'd be a lot thinner than I am!


----------



## Amyhoff

I should be sewing.  I need to finish up Peter Pan and Prince Charming for my son and then hit the fabric store for the fabric for my daughter's new princess dress for Disney and for Halloween, BUT here I am drooling over all the pictures from this thread!  

I really love that baby quilt!  It's so pretty!  I would love to hear more about where you found quilting files!!!  Sounds too good to be true!


----------



## cogero

pequele said:


> Are you talking the Octonauts??



Yes I am. I see you found them.


----------



## pyrxtc

Someone on here asked about a Peter Pan shirt and making one.

I have a Peter Pan shirt that is somewhere between a 2 and 5. 

All these clothes are so cute ! Never seen the Octonauts before but it looks like a cute show. The quilt is really nice. Did you do the designs through all the layers or just the top and still have to add  filling and a backing ? I love the green and pink combo.


----------



## pyrxtc

Somebody posted this link on another board but I knew we would all love these. She has some great idea's. Is she one of us ?? I posted a few samples from her site.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/ChicByAmber?ref=seller_info


----------



## tricia

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Thank you!  I am really thrilled with it.  How $6?  Well, I used an inexpensive poly cotton blend from Walmart...I bought 1.5 yards at $2.87 a yard of blue and .5 yard of white for the same price.  I had the elastic leftover from another project and didn't use much at all...and I made up the pattern...also had the thread on hand.    I made this SMALL though, it's for my 1 year old daughter, and used every inch of fabric...I have barely any scraps leftover.  I really want to make a Belle dress for my middle daughter and I'm thinking I'll need like 5 or 6 yards of fabric for that!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, sorry it didn't sell, I'm surprised though because it's awesome!!!  Are you launching on Ebay or Etsy or your own site?



We launch on Facebook.  Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/MainStreetBoutiques

There will be another launch in a couple of months.  The date is not set as of yet, so go like the page if you are on FB and you will get the updates.




dianemom2 said:


> Yes, definitely post pictures.  We love to see any sewing project: Disney, non-Disney, clothes, bags, etc.
> 
> Here are my launch sets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine also did not get sold.  I will list them on my fan page and maybe on my etsy site and see what happens.  I was very sad that they didn't sell.



Those are cute.  I still have an adorable outfit hanging around from the first launch too.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different Octonauts around the



Very cute.  That is a heck of a lot of hand applique.  Great job.



theworldneedscolor said:


> Okay, here is my first sewing project since I was like eleven
> 
> They are luggage tags for my mom and I to take on our trip to Disneyland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (



Cute, but those pictures look itty bitty to me.



goteamwood said:


> I just have to say if I had never stumbled upon this thread, I would not have even considered my now-beloved PE-770. I have been working this week on this baby quilt for a friend's new daughter, and last night discovered that I can buy and download, for less than $1, quilting square patterns. CHANGED MY LIFE, not kidding. I "quilted" this in under an hour, most of the time was changing out the stabilizer and hoop. So amazing. I need to get a backing and intend to do a little more machine quilting on it, but so far I am loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to get a handful of shirts made for my 5 year old nephew, he starts Kindergarten next week (eek!) and is insanely jealous of all the cute shirts his cousins are getting for our Disney trip. My brother is planning to take him to Disneyland for spring break (we have family in CA) so I might just have to tag along for that with my (no longer under-3 by then) duo. And of course, new clothes!



Love it.



Where did the HM quote go???
I hate when DIS looses my stuff.

Anyway, I loved this outfit.


----------



## tricia

and here are my sets from the launch.





_DSC5573 by tricialee22, on Flickr




_DSC5586 by tricialee22, on Flickr




_DSC5571 by tricialee22, on Flickr




_DSC5572 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## tpettie

pyrxtc said:


> Somebody posted this link on another board but I knew we would all love these. She has some great idea's. Is she one of us ?? I posted a few samples from her site.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/ChicByAmber?ref=seller_info


These are so cute


----------



## Amyhoff

pyrxtc said:


> Someone on here asked about a Peter Pan shirt and making one.
> 
> I have a Peter Pan shirt that is somewhere between a 2 and 5.



That was me!  Thank you for the offer, but I ended up figuring it out.  I used the Pirate pattern from McCall's and adjusted it to suit my needs.  I changed the sleeves so they weren't puffy and shortened them as well.  The outfit came out adorable.  I will post it as soon as I finish the hat and the knife.


----------



## goteamwood

dianemom2 said:


> Your quilt is beautiful!  I'd love to know how you made it and where you got bought the patterns for the quilting.





Amyhoff said:


> I really love that baby quilt!  It's so pretty!  I would love to hear more about where you found quilting files!!!  Sounds too good to be true!



I made the quilt by sort of modifying a 4-square pattern I got when I took a quilting class in January. It is an easy pattern, I just mixed up the fabrics a little. I made the 4-squares from 4 colors, two of one color palate and 2 of the other, then mixed in solid blocks. On the solid brown blocks I added the little elephants from LynniePinnie, which I used scraps from other fabrics in the quilt. I did those appliques on the blocks before I assembled it. The quilting files I found on emblibrary.com, they were SUPER cheap, like $1 each but since I got 6 they knocked 25% off, so they were 75¢ each. I actually downloaded a couple nautical ones for a couple of pirate quilts I am making for my boys' big-boy room. They are pretty basic (though they have some that were more complex) but they are single-thread, single run. Because my quilt squares are 6 inches, the 5x5 ones fit perfectly. I only have 5x7 hoop, so it has to be little chunks. I put the top on the batting with spray adhesive and no backing, basically did the blocks in the friendship pattern one at a time and then put the backing on, did a couple stitch in the ditch lines around the border and bound it up. Here is the final thing. I think it turned out super cute. I hope the intended recipient thinks so too.


----------



## thebeesknees

goteamwood said:


> Here is the final thing. I think it turned out super cute. I hope the intended recipient thinks so too.



That came out absolutely darling! I've been putting off getting an embroidery machine, not being able to justify the cost as my little Princess is now 8 and I figured she's probably outgrowing wanting things on her clothes, but if I can quilt with it....might just have to get one! I love making quilts, but piecing is my favorite part, the quilting not so much....hmmmm....


----------



## Amyhoff

thebeesknees said:


> That came out absolutely darling! I've been putting off getting an embroidery machine, not being able to justify the cost as my little Princess is now 8 and I figured she's probably outgrowing wanting things on her clothes, but if I can quilt with it....might just have to get one! I love making quilts, but piecing is my favorite part, the quilting not so much....hmmmm....



I just love it!  That is me too, I HATE the quilting part.  In fact, I have a quilt from two years ago in a bin in my shed waiting for me to finish quilting it.


----------



## cogero

goteamwood said:


>



This is just so adorable.


----------



## pyrxtc

tricia said:


> and here are my sets from the launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5573 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5571 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I like both outfits but what I really want to know is where you got that Mickey Halloween scene ???? I'm sure I'm not the only one.....


----------



## babynala

tpettie said:


> So here is my Ruffle test dress she loved it and wore it for two days straight not bad for a bed sheet
> 
> Have to say I'm very addicted to you can make this patterns
> 
> I had a brain wave and managed to create a sewing space in my rec room which makes me very excited and hope we will be able make more stuff now that I don't have put machines away and clean up each day.


This is really cute, great idea using a bed sheet.  I bet it is super comfy.



pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> Here's what I've been working on yesterday and today...this is totally stolen from you Disboutiquer's lol*  Thanks so much for the inspiration!!!  The best part...this cost me a whopping $6 to make.  For my 1 year old...


Perfect!



miprender said:


> Well here is my launch set. It didn't sell but I made it so it will fit DD when we go in October.


Bummer that the set didn't sell but I'm glad your DD will get to wear it.  Are you going to MNSSHP?



BorkBorkBork said:


> I have been a SAHM for 2 years and it has been wonderful but I have an opportunity I can't pass up for a part-time job. I had the interview today and I should know by this weekend. I am really anxious about this and it'll be hard to go back to work but the money is very much needed. Any good vibes would be appreciated!
> 
> Also, if I get the job I am SO getting a Brother PE770!


Good luck with your interview.  I think having a part time job would be a nice compromise. 



dianemom2 said:


> Mine also did not get sold.  I will list them on my fan page and maybe on my etsy site and see what happens.  I was very sad that they didn't sell.


The princess set is so pretty and I LOVE the pockets on the boys pants.  I hope they sell on your etsy site!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> Thanks for looking!!


Great job making those appliques.  The fabric on the skirt is so pretty.



theworldneedscolor said:


> Okay, here is my first sewing project since I was like eleven
> 
> They are luggage tags for my mom and I to take on our trip to Disneyland!
> 
> This is the front. They have a clear vinyl pocket, to slid a business card with your name and contact information in.
> 
> 
> And this is the back. I love this fabric, it is too cute!
> 
> Sorry these pictures are so big, I have no idea how to fix them


Great job on the luggage tags.  I agree with Diane, the easy fits are VERY easy to sew.  There are also lots of simple skirt tutorials out there that you could try.  I NEVER make any clothes for myself but I am thinking about it.




goteamwood said:


> I just have to say if I had never stumbled upon this thread, I would not have even considered my now-beloved PE-770. I have been working this week on this baby quilt for a friend's new daughter, and last night discovered that I can buy and download, for less than $1, quilting square patterns. CHANGED MY LIFE, not kidding. I "quilted" this in under an hour, most of the time was changing out the stabilizer and hoop. So amazing. I need to get a backing and intend to do a little more machine quilting on it, but so far I am loving it.
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to get a handful of shirts made for my 5 year old nephew, he starts Kindergarten next week (eek!) and is insanely jealous of all the cute shirts his cousins are getting for our Disney trip. My brother is planning to take him to Disneyland for spring break (we have family in CA) so I might just have to tag along for that with my (no longer under-3 by then) duo. And of course, new clothes!


The quilt is beautiful.  Thanks for the directions on how you put it together.  Good luck making all those shirts!



miprender said:


> Great job on the hand appliqueing. I love Occupants but I will be crying when it comes on in the morning. My DS6 will be in school all day and that was one of the shows we watched when he got off the Kindergarten bus in the morning   and I know my little one is going to miss him bigtime too


So if we find you watching Octonaunts by yourself we know why.   

Tricia - your sets for the launch were really great.  The shorts look so comfy and I love that dress!!!  Your models are so cute too.


----------



## tricia

pyrxtc said:


> I like both outfits but what I really want to know is where you got that Mickey Halloween scene ???? I'm sure I'm not the only one.....



That's a HTF fabric that I bought at a quilt shop a couple of years ago.  You can usually find some on Ebay if you search Mickey Halloween.


----------



## tpettie

QUESTION

Ok so I'm in Edmonton Alberta Canada and I'm having the worst time finding "Disney" fabric...  Where are you girls getting all the poka dots from and the print fabric I can find some print fabric here at fabricland on and off what does come in goes fast and is often costly.  The poka dots are no where to be seen.  Buying online just seems so risky to me...  Tell me how you do it


----------



## GlassSlippers

Question:I bought some applique designs from several vendors and loaded them on a brand new usb stick. Then I checked to make sure they really were there. When I try to use one on my PE770 following the manual, all I get on the little screen is a picture of two file folders. One says EMBROI~1 and the other says EMBROI~2. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## BabyRapunzel

GlassSlippers said:
			
		

> Question:I bought some applique designs from several vendors and loaded them on a brand new usb stick. Then I checked to make sure they really were there. When I try to use one on my PE770 following the manual, all I get on the little screen is a picture of two file folders. One says EMBROI~1 and the other says EMBROI~2. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



You need to go back to computer and open up each file (it might be a zip file). Choose the size and design you want right click and copy, then paste onto the USB stick. Basically when you look at files on USB, the file needs to be directly on there, not under a sub folder.

It should be Minnie 5x7, not Disney file, then click and it shows Minnie. Just example, hope that makes sense.

The Machine just can't read hidden folders, so the file needs to be saved direct to the USB and not a folder on the USB.

Good luck!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Also, make sure you choose the pes version.


----------



## GlassSlippers

BabyRapunzel said:


> You need to go back to computer and open up each file (it might be a zip file). Choose the size and design you want right click and copy, then paste onto the USB stick. Basically when you look at files on USB, the file needs to be directly on there, not under a sub folder.
> 
> It should be Minnie 5x7, not Disney file, then click and it shows Minnie. Just example, hope that makes sense.
> 
> The Machine just can't read hidden folders, so the file needs to be saved direct to the USB and not a folder on the USB.
> 
> Good luck!



OK. I just saved each file as it was sent to me. I take it that's not what I was supposed to do. I know this sounds stupid, but how can I see which format to choose. Is that where unzipping comes in? I never could figure that out, but it looks like I need to now! Should I erase everything on the stick now and start over?

Sorry for the bone-head questions. I'm full of 'em when it comes to technology!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## BabyRapunzel

GlassSlippers said:
			
		

> OK. I just saved each file as it was sent to me. I take it that's not what I was supposed to do. I know this sounds stupid, but how can I see which format to choose. Is that where unzipping comes in? I never could figure that out, but it looks like I need to now!
> 
> Sorry for the bone-head questions. I'm full of 'em when it comes to technology!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



No problems. I have my questions with sewing, computers are easy for me.

I think you click extract files at the top. It should then open the files and you'll see different sizes and different versions. So choose one that is the right size and choose one that says PES at the end.

If you still have trouble let me know. I'm not in front of my computer with my files, so maybe tonight I can explain it better.

Can't wait to see your designs!


----------



## TinkNH

tpettie said:


> Ok so I'm in Edmonton Alberta Canada and I'm having the worst time finding "Disney" fabric...  Where are you girls getting all the poka dots from and the print fabric I can find some print fabric here at fabricland on and off what does come in goes fast and is often costly.  The poka dots are no where to be seen.  Buying online just seems so risky to me...  Tell me how you do it




Can't speak for anyone else but I get mine here: http://www.joann.com/fabric/quilting-fabric-kits/keepsake-calico-fabric/ 
I live within 20 min of 2 Joanns so I go in person but I have also ordered stuff online with no issues.  I have also ordered from fabric.com with no problems.  I love that polkadot in the keepsake quilting material at joanns tho..used it for a ton of stuff.  They also have plenty of character fabric online.  Hope that helps!


----------



## tricia

tpettie said:


> Ok so I'm in Edmonton Alberta Canada and I'm having the worst time finding "Disney" fabric...  Where are you girls getting all the poka dots from and the print fabric I can find some print fabric here at fabricland on and off what does come in goes fast and is often costly.  The poka dots are no where to be seen.  Buying online just seems so risky to me...  Tell me how you do it



I end up buying online, or when I visit the US.  I see someone posted the link to Joann for you.  Last time I checked they did not ship to Canada.  OMG, I JUST CHECKED AND THEY NOW SHIP TO CANADA.  I AM SOOO EXCITED.

I have on rare occasion found character prints at quilt shops, and my local Fabricland only ever has Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## tpettie

TinkNH said:


> Can't speak for anyone else but I get mine here: http://www.joann.com/fabric/quilting-fabric-kits/keepsake-calico-fabric/
> I live within 20 min of 2 Joanns so I go in person but I have also ordered stuff online with no issues.  I have also ordered from fabric.com with no problems.  I love that polkadot in the keepsake quilting material at joanns tho..used it for a ton of stuff.  They also have plenty of character fabric online.  Hope that helps!





tricia said:


> I end up buying online, or when I visit the US.  I see someone posted the link to Joann for you.  Last time I checked they did not ship to Canada.  OMG, I JUST CHECKED AND THEY NOW SHIP TO CANADA.  I AM SOOO EXCITED.
> 
> I have on rare occasion found character prints at quilt shops, and my local Fabricland only ever has Winnie the Pooh.



I will go have a look at the link I'm wondering if the cost with shipping is going to make the fabric too pricey fabric already cost so much 

Ok so I had a look at the web site got all excited then found that a lot the licensed prints, sale items I was looking at won't ship to Canada...


----------



## tricia

Yep, Bubble burst.  They don't ship Disney licensed stuff to Canada, just the super hero stuff.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Wanted to share my next completed Disney trip project.  I used a simplicity pattern and modified it to add some Rapunzel touches!  I also made the veil by edging it and attaching it to the crown.  This one took lots of work, but I feel pretty good about the results!  My DD absolutely loves it and has been wearing it alot!  So I guess the work was worth it!  This is my version of the Rapunzel wedding dress.


----------



## sewmess

sewmess said:


> This is my first attempt at applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> alien tea wallet by qpr_ra, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> It's on the cover of a tea-wallet for a co-worker who loves tea, aliens and had lent me a couple of books.
> 
> Not too bad for a first attempt, if I do say so myself.



This picture brought to you by the helpful hints of: 



goteamwood said:


> I had the same problem from flickr. When you click share, there is a radio button that says BBCode (vs html) make sure you click that, then it will post.



Thank you, goteamwood!!  

I was ready to get to Disney appliqueing (is that a word?) but my AC went out Wednesday and it was too darn hot to iron anything.  We got it fixed (in good time and for a great price!) and I'm off this weekend.  If I can keep DH occupied elsewhere, I'm going to sew up a storm!!  Thank the Lord for the Olympics.


----------



## Disney52303

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Everything on here has been so beautiful to look at!!  Great job!!  Thought I would share the first of many Disney trip outfits to come for our next trip!! This is my DD's requested Octonauts outfit!  My DD wasn't too keen on taking many pictures so only was able to snap a couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are different Octonauts around the skirt totaling 6 and one on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!!


h

My HUSBAND loves this lol.  He saw this photo last night and mentioned it to me today at lunch!



goteamwood said:


> I just have to say if I had never stumbled upon this thread, I would not have even considered my now-beloved PE-770. I have been working this week on this baby quilt for a friend's new daughter, and last night discovered that I can buy and download, for less than $1, quilting square patterns. CHANGED MY LIFE, not kidding. I "quilted" this in under an hour, most of the time was changing out the stabilizer and hoop. So amazing. I need to get a backing and intend to do a little more machine quilting on it, but so far I am loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also hoping to get a handful of shirts made for my 5 year old nephew, he starts Kindergarten next week (eek!) and is insanely jealous of all the cute shirts his cousins are getting for our Disney trip. My brother is planning to take him to Disneyland for spring break (we have family in CA) so I might just have to tag along for that with my (no longer under-3 by then) duo. And of course, new clothes!



I bookmarked that page, your quilting idea is great!!!


----------



## TinkNH

tpettie said:


> I will go have a look at the link I'm wondering if the cost with shipping is going to make the fabric too pricey fabric already cost so much
> 
> Ok so I had a look at the web site got all excited then found that a lot the licensed prints, sale items I was looking at won't ship to Canada...





tricia said:


> Yep, Bubble burst.  They don't ship Disney licensed stuff to Canada, just the super hero stuff.




 darn them.  If there is something you really wanted *I* ship to canada....I have sent stuff to a friend in Calgary before that she couldnt get there...back when I did a lot of polymer clay stuff. If you need something I'd be happy to do the same for any of you 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my next completed Disney trip project.  I used a simplicity pattern and modified it to add some Rapunzel touches!  I also made the veil by edging it and attaching it to the crown.  This one took lots of work, but I feel pretty good about the results!  My DD absolutely loves it and has been wearing it alot!  So I guess the work was worth it!  This is my version of the Rapunzel wedding dress.




pretty!!!


My dad came over today and re-wired my vintage singer, so she is now useable!!!!  He was kind of laughing at my instance to rewire her, but when he pulled the motor apart the insulation on the wires literally crumbled and it was bare wires EVERYWHERE!   thank goodness I never used her!

I cant wait till the little ones go to bed so I can give her a try


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> and here are my sets from the launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5573 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5586 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5571 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5572 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Those are so adorable!  I love both of them!



goteamwood said:


> I made the quilt by sort of modifying a 4-square pattern I got when I took a quilting class in January. It is an easy pattern, I just mixed up the fabrics a little. I made the 4-squares from 4 colors, two of one color palate and 2 of the other, then mixed in solid blocks. On the solid brown blocks I added the little elephants from LynniePinnie, which I used scraps from other fabrics in the quilt. I did those appliques on the blocks before I assembled it. The quilting files I found on emblibrary.com, they were SUPER cheap, like $1 each but since I got 6 they knocked 25% off, so they were 75¢ each. I actually downloaded a couple nautical ones for a couple of pirate quilts I am making for my boys' big-boy room. They are pretty basic (though they have some that were more complex) but they are single-thread, single run. Because my quilt squares are 6 inches, the 5x5 ones fit perfectly. I only have 5x7 hoop, so it has to be little chunks. I put the top on the batting with spray adhesive and no backing, basically did the blocks in the friendship pattern one at a time and then put the backing on, did a couple stitch in the ditch lines around the border and bound it up. Here is the final thing. I think it turned out super cute. I hope the intended recipient thinks so too.



The quilt is beautiful!  I love how you did it and thanks for the advice.  I'd love to try one sometime soon.  I've been saving fabric scraps for a while to make a crazy quilt where you do the patches in the hoop but her patches are super expensive.  I think I'd try this first to see how it goes.



tpettie said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Ok so I'm in Edmonton Alberta Canada and I'm having the worst time finding "Disney" fabric...  Where are you girls getting all the poka dots from and the print fabric I can find some print fabric here at fabricland on and off what does come in goes fast and is often costly.  The poka dots are no where to be seen.  Buying online just seems so risky to me...  Tell me how you do it


I think a lot of people have a friend in the US purchase the fabric for them and ship it.  Fabric.com is pretty dependable and I've never had trouble with fabric that I've purchase on Etsy.  Although I did have trouble when I ordered some hardware for a bag on Etsy.



GlassSlippers said:


> Question:I bought some applique designs from several vendors and loaded them on a brand new usb stick. Then I checked to make sure they really were there. When I try to use one on my PE770 following the manual, all I get on the little screen is a picture of two file folders. One says EMBROI~1 and the other says EMBROI~2. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I see others have already answered your question.  I hope you got it all worked out.



tricia said:


> Yep, Bubble burst.  They don't ship Disney licensed stuff to Canada, just the super hero stuff.


What a shame!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my next completed Disney trip project.  I used a simplicity pattern and modified it to add some Rapunzel touches!  I also made the veil by edging it and attaching it to the crown.  This one took lots of work, but I feel pretty good about the results!  My DD absolutely loves it and has been wearing it alot!  So I guess the work was worth it!  This is my version of the Rapunzel wedding dress.


Just gorgeous.  Of course she loves it!!!! How could she not love that beautiful creation!


----------



## pyrxtc

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my next completed Disney trip project.  I used a simplicity pattern and modified it to add some Rapunzel touches!  I also made the veil by edging it and attaching it to the crown.  This one took lots of work, but I feel pretty good about the results!  My DD absolutely loves it and has been wearing it alot!  So I guess the work was worth it!  This is my version of the Rapunzel wedding dress.



Looks great !!! I have not tried anything in a silky material yet. I can't wait but it's not anywhere near the top of my list of things I want to make.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Here are my outfits for the last launch!






I actually sold this one and 2 more customs of it! I have a lot of sewing to do!

And this one:






This one didn't sell. I still have it listed but if it doesn't sell, dd will wear it in December.


----------



## GlassSlippers

BabyRapunzel said:


> No problems. I have my questions with sewing, computers are easy for me.
> 
> I think you click extract files at the top. It should then open the files and you'll see different sizes and different versions. So choose one that is the right size and choose one that says PES at the end.
> 
> If you still have trouble let me know. I'm not in front of my computer with my files, so maybe tonight I can explain it better.
> 
> Can't wait to see your designs!



I did it!  I extracted a file, put it on a stick, loaded it on Minerva    and stitched that Bad Boy out! I have brain cramps     from techno-overload, but I did it! 

Next I will master the wilds of Photobucket!     Just you wait and see!

Thanks for the help, fellow Dis-ers!

Lori in East Podunk

PS: Where'd the dancing banana go?!


----------



## Sandi S

TMTQ - just wanted to say hello from WDW...we are having a fabulous time and I got a lot of compliments on my customs and some really cute pictures! I have gotten over 250 pictures on my Photopass+ so far - including every ride photo possible - definitely getting my money's worth. I ran into Sunshine again in Epcot yesterday and recognized those cute Donald/Daisy themed skirts.

Here at AoA, the Lion King section opened today. I walked around and got pics yesterday.


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my next completed Disney trip project.  I used a simplicity pattern and modified it to add some Rapunzel touches!  I also made the veil by edging it and attaching it to the crown.  This one took lots of work, but I feel pretty good about the results!  My DD absolutely loves it and has been wearing it alot!  So I guess the work was worth it!  This is my version of the Rapunzel wedding dress.



OH my gosh so cute!!!  You did a great job!!!  Where did the crown come from may I ask?  I love this!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Here are my outfits for the last launch!



Gorgeous outfits - congrats on the sales!!  



Sandi S said:


> TMTQ - just wanted to say hello from WDW...we are having a fabulous time and I got a lot of compliments on my customs and some really cute pictures! I have gotten over 250 pictures on my Photopass+ so far - including every ride photo possible - definitely getting my money's worth. I ran into Sunshine again in Epcot yesterday and recognized those cute Donald/Daisy themed skirts.
> 
> Here at AoA, the Lion King section opened today. I walked around and got pics yesterday.



*waves*    Sounds like so much fun, how awesome to run into another person from here at the park.  These threads are so busy that I wondered if there would be a lot of custom clothes on DW kiddos.  I can't wait to go for the first time in just a few weeks!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

pumpkinpatchquilter said:


> OH my gosh so cute!!!  You did a great job!!!  Where did the crown come from may I ask?  I love this!



Thanks for the compliment!  I was so lucky to find this crown on super cheap clearance at Target a couple of weeks ago!!  It even lights up!! It will look great at night at Disney!!


----------



## Amyhoff

OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my next completed Disney trip project.  I used a simplicity pattern and modified it to add some Rapunzel touches!  I also made the veil by edging it and attaching it to the crown.  This one took lots of work, but I feel pretty good about the results!  My DD absolutely loves it and has been wearing it alot!  So I guess the work was worth it!  This is my version of the Rapunzel wedding dress.



Wow!!  Beautiful work!


----------



## Fruto76

goteamwood said:


> I made the quilt by sort of modifying a 4-square pattern I got when I took a quilting class in January. It is an easy pattern, I just mixed up the fabrics a little. I made the 4-squares from 4 colors, two of one color palate and 2 of the other, then mixed in solid blocks. On the solid brown blocks I added the little elephants from LynniePinnie, which I used scraps from other fabrics in the quilt. I did those appliques on the blocks before I assembled it. The quilting files I found on emblibrary.com, they were SUPER cheap, like $1 each but since I got 6 they knocked 25% off, so they were 75¢ each. I actually downloaded a couple nautical ones for a couple of pirate quilts I am making for my boys' big-boy room. They are pretty basic (though they have some that were more complex) but they are single-thread, single run. Because my quilt squares are 6 inches, the 5x5 ones fit perfectly. I only have 5x7 hoop, so it has to be little chunks. I put the top on the batting with spray adhesive and no backing, basically did the blocks in the friendship pattern one at a time and then put the backing on, did a couple stitch in the ditch lines around the border and bound it up. Here is the final thing. I think it turned out super cute. I hope the intended recipient thinks so too.


Beautiful quilt! I  all you quilters out there! I have not attempted it yet... Thinking about all the math hurts my head  



tricia said:


> and here are my sets from the launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5573 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5586 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5571 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC5572 by tricialee22, on Flickr


These are fantastic...I love them! 


OhStuffandFluff said:


> Wanted to share my next completed Disney trip project.  I used a simplicity pattern and modified it to add some Rapunzel touches!  I also made the veil by edging it and attaching it to the crown.  This one took lots of work, but I feel pretty good about the results!  My DD absolutely loves it and has been wearing it alot!  So I guess the work was worth it!  This is my version of the Rapunzel wedding dress.


WOW! This dress is fantastic! I bet she never takes it off! You did an amazing job! How bad was edging the veil? I would imagine it would shed. 


mommyof2princesses said:


> Here are my outfits for the last launch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually sold this one and 2 more customs of it! I have a lot of sewing to do!
> 
> And this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't sell. I still have it listed but if it doesn't sell, dd will wear it in December.


Congrats on your launch sales! That's wonderful! I absolutely love the Star Wars outfit! Anything thats typically boy themed and executed with ruffles or twirl...yup I love it! 



GlassSlippers said:


> I did it!  I extracted a file, put it on a stick, loaded it on Minerva    and stitched that Bad Boy out! I have brain cramps     from techno-overload, but I did it!
> 
> Next I will master the wilds of Photobucket!     Just you wait and see!
> 
> Thanks for the help, fellow Dis-ers!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> PS: Where'd the dancing banana go?!


 NICE! Can't wait to see what you've created! 



Sandi S said:


> TMTQ - just wanted to say hello from WDW...we are having a fabulous time and I got a lot of compliments on my customs and some really cute pictures! I have gotten over 250 pictures on my Photopass+ so far - including every ride photo possible - definitely getting my money's worth. I ran into Sunshine again in Epcot yesterday and recognized those cute Donald/Daisy themed skirts.
> 
> Here at AoA, the Lion King section opened today. I walked around and got pics yesterday.


 Glad to hear you're having fun! Can't wait to see your customs in action!


----------



## dianemom2

mommyof2princesses said:


> Here are my outfits for the last launch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually sold this one and 2 more customs of it! I have a lot of sewing to do!
> 
> And this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't sell. I still have it listed but if it doesn't sell, dd will wear it in December.


I love both of your outfits.  It is great that you sold 3 dresses!  Will you have to make another one for your daughter too?



Sandi S said:


> TMTQ - just wanted to say hello from WDW...we are having a fabulous time and I got a lot of compliments on my customs and some really cute pictures! I have gotten over 250 pictures on my Photopass+ so far - including every ride photo possible - definitely getting my money's worth. I ran into Sunshine again in Epcot yesterday and recognized those cute Donald/Daisy themed skirts.
> 
> Here at AoA, the Lion King section opened today. I walked around and got pics yesterday.


Glad that you are having a wonderful time.  I'll be looking forward to seeing some pictures when you get back!


----------



## bunny213

I purchased a t-shirt from someone on etsy...the shirt is way too small for my sister who is a womans 2X....it has "bling" on the front of it.  I am going to try and salvage it by taking the design off the t-shirt (cutting it off as a square or circle) and sewing it on to the back of a light cotton jacket that I bought that will fit her.
   Has anyone done this and do you have any tips to help me make it as nice as possible.   I paid about 50$ for the t-shirt....so I don't want to ruin it by making any mistakes.
   The directions that came with the shirt, say not to iron near the "bling design", so I'm hesitant to use wonderunder or anything like that to keep it in place.
   I so hope someone out there can give me some good advice....I'm really at a loss here what to do!
   I love all your designs...and all the time and effort that you put into the things that you create.   
      I hope someone can help me save this shirt!!   Thanks in Advance!!
                   barb in Texas


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Folks!
It's been...a very long time since I've been over here. I first joined this thread in 2008 I think it was....
I thought I would share some stuff. I recently participated in the same launch as Mommyof2Princesses (geeze I"d forgotten that was your DIS name Nicole!) LOL!
Here is one of the dresses I sold....I'll let this be my test post to see if I still remember how to post!
<img>

</img>
<img>

</img>
<img>

</img>


----------



## pyrxtc

bunny213 said:


> I purchased a t-shirt from someone on etsy...the shirt is way too small for my sister who is a womans 2X....it has "bling" on the front of it.  I am going to try and salvage it by taking the design off the t-shirt (cutting it off as a square or circle) and sewing it on to the back of a light cotton jacket that I bought that will fit her.
> Has anyone done this and do you have any tips to help me make it as nice as possible.   I paid about 50$ for the t-shirt....so I don't want to ruin it by making any mistakes.
> The directions that came with the shirt, say not to iron near the "bling design", so I'm hesitant to use wonderunder or anything like that to keep it in place.
> I so hope someone out there can give me some good advice....I'm really at a loss here what to do!
> I love all your designs...and all the time and effort that you put into the things that you create.
> I hope someone can help me save this shirt!!   Thanks in Advance!!
> barb in Texas



If you post a picture then somebody here may be able to help you but it's hard to know what to do when you have nothing to look at, to figure out what it is you are starting with.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> It's been...a very long time since I've been over here. I first joined this thread in 2008 I think it was....
> I thought I would share some stuff. I recently participated in the same launch as Mommyof2Princesses (geeze I"d forgotten that was your DIS name Nicole!) LOL!
> Here is one of the dresses I sold....I'll let this be my test post to see if I still remember how to post!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8106 by darbyjessielabs, on Flickr



The dress is adorable. I love Monster's inc. Is the blue around the neck part of the dress ? It seems high ? It's hard to see what the sleeves look like in those pics too.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

yes, the blue is all part of the bodice. It fits like a traditional little girl's party dress (like a collared dress minus the peter pan collar) the sleeves have the same style as the front.
<img>

</img>


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Here's the other dress I sold in the launch
<img>

</img>


----------



## pequele

VENT: Sorry! 

How bad is it that I wanted to hop on a plane this weekend and go to Disney? But nearly $1000 for plane tickets brought me to my senses. I looked at cheap fares for January and still VERY tempted. Just wish the cheap stuff was direct  oh well guess I'll just go work on the Octonauts shirt at nap time. I've just been so miserably depressed this last week/2 weeks. Dealing with my DS's immunology problems and dealing with doctors plus having his surgery that was scheduled for Aug 23 to be moved to Sept 19 and then to Aug 17 after throwing a huge fit and appointment after appointment and now having to likely transfer from Dartmouth back down to Children's in Boston, I JUST WANT TO SCREAM AND RUN AWAY! My DS would love it (I'd probably melt in the August heat haha). I guess we will just have to wait til our 2 week trip in Dec. Sigh..

Sorry I just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## dianemom2

bunny213 said:


> I purchased a t-shirt from someone on etsy...the shirt is way too small for my sister who is a womans 2X....it has "bling" on the front of it.  I am going to try and salvage it by taking the design off the t-shirt (cutting it off as a square or circle) and sewing it on to the back of a light cotton jacket that I bought that will fit her.
> Has anyone done this and do you have any tips to help me make it as nice as possible.   I paid about 50$ for the t-shirt....so I don't want to ruin it by making any mistakes.
> The directions that came with the shirt, say not to iron near the "bling design", so I'm hesitant to use wonderunder or anything like that to keep it in place.
> barb in Texas


Is the jacket a t-shirt material?  If so, I might try a reverse applique.  To do that you basically just cut the design off the too small shirt.  Sew it to the inside of a new t-shirt (or jacket) and then cut away enough of the new shirt so that the design shows.  It should look really good that way.  Here is a good tutorial.  I'd just skip the part with the fusible.  I've done reverse appliques before and there is no need for the fusible at all.
http://sweet-verbena.blogspot.com/2011/08/reverse-applique-tutorial.html




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> It's been...a very long time since I've been over here. I first joined this thread in 2008 I think it was....
> I thought I would share some stuff. I recently participated in the same launch as Mommyof2Princesses (geeze I"d forgotten that was your DIS name Nicole!) LOL!
> Here is one of the dresses I sold....I'll let this be my test post to see if I still remember how to post!
> <img>
> 
> </img>


I loved your Monsters Inc dress.  It is so different!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's the other dress I sold in the launch
> <img>
> 
> </img>


But I have to say that this one was my favorite.  I love the colors and the design.  So perfect together!


----------



## goteamwood

Eyore4Ever149 said:
			
		

> Hi Folks!
> It's been...a very long time since I've been over here. I first joined this thread in 2008 I think it was....
> I thought I would share some stuff. I recently participated in the same launch as Mommyof2Princesses (geeze I"d forgotten that was your DIS name Nicole!) LOL!
> Here is one of the dresses I sold....I'll let this be my test post to see if I still remember how to post!
> <img>http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2991042420050201308niAQBY</img>
> <img>http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2177399300050201308kNewON</img>
> <img>http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2500101790050201308MzHoNM</img>



I love the Monsters Inc dress, that's my all-time favorite Pixar movie. My friend who is joining us at Disney requested a Monsters inc bowling shirt and I searched high and low for any fabric. I got one fat quarter on eBay. And found a bunch of teal and purple. Yours is very inspiring. I hope my adult bowling shirt is even a fraction as cool as that.


----------



## BabyRapunzel

I love so many of these posts but especially the monsters inc dress. It is on my ever growing list of to do items.

I need help....
I would like to embroider a name "Donald" onto a baby blanket. I have the brother PE770. I would prefer not to purchase software, because I do not have the money right now. Does anyone sell the name or know how I could do this?


----------



## Yoshiandi

So I have the dinosaur outfits for AK: 










and finished Abby's bambi skirt for MK











Few more things and we are ready to go in 24 days!!!


----------



## goteamwood

BabyRapunzel said:
			
		

> I love so many of these posts but especially the monsters inc dress. It is on my ever growing list of to do items.
> 
> I need help....
> I would like to embroider a name "Donald" onto a baby blanket. I have the brother PE770. I would prefer not to purchase software, because I do not have the money right now. Does anyone sell the name or know how I could do this?



Can you use the built-in 6 fonts? I think the largest is about 1 inch tall letters. Sure the fonts are limited but you can't beat the price or convenience.


----------



## kdzbear

Does anyone know of a pattern that they are willing to share to cover a Disney Wave phone? If not, I may create one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Yoshiandi said:


> and finished Abby's bambi skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more things and we are ready to go in 24 days!!!



I love that!  So unique.


----------



## Yoshiandi

The Ruffle Pop skirt is soo easy to do.. I managed this skirt in this afternoon also   





Thank you ladies for introducing it to me!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

BabyRapunzel said:


> I love so many of these posts but especially the monsters inc dress. It is on my ever growing list of to do items.
> 
> I need help....
> I would like to embroider a name "Donald" onto a baby blanket. I have the brother PE770. I would prefer not to purchase software, because I do not have the money right now. Does anyone sell the name or know how I could do this?



Thank you for the compliment on the Monster dress...
As for your text question, froufroubyheathersue sells the Disney font. While you can't format the name into a curve, you can simply load the alphabet onto your memory stick or dongle (whatever you choose to call it) and then select each letter one at a time. rather than the machine stitching it out say from top to bottom it will do each letter until complete and then move on to the next letter.
Or you can just use the text already formatted on your machine- and use the same technique. Word to the wise- most machines will stitch it out in the order you load it- so don't click on all the words in alphabetical order...not that I would know anything about that


----------



## Amyhoff

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here's the other dress I sold in the launch
> <img>
> 
> </img>



This is so pretty!  I love love love the rainbow effect.  I might have to try something like this for DD soon.


----------



## pyrxtc

Getting really, really frustrated !!!  I have not been able to finish sewing together or do anything to the sweater for my pink Mickey set. It is a spandex/lycra/cotton knit. Really thin and silky.






I sewed in some basic seams, enough to make it look like it should but I couldn't start or end at an edge or it would suck the fabric in the throat plate and get all tangled. I did that with a regular needle. I switched to a ball point/stretch needle and it only made it worse. Now I can't do anything to the fabric at all and it's really ticking me off !!! I tried a different size needle and it still didn't work. i had to take the whole throat plate and everything off because it was tangling underneath and it took me an hour to get it back to where it would even sew straight and catch the bobbin thread and UGH !!!

I'm getting awesome on cotton but knits are not working for me !!!!!


----------



## pequele

pyrxtc said:


> Getting really, really frustrated !!!  I have not been able to finish sewing together or do anything to the sweater for my pink Mickey set. It is a spandex/lycra/cotton knit. Really thin and silky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed in some basic seams, enough to make it look like it should but I couldn't start or end at an edge or it would suck the fabric in the throat plate and get all tangled. I did that with a regular needle. I switched to a ball point/stretch needle and it only made it worse. Now I can't do anything to the fabric at all and it's really ticking me off !!! I tried a different size needle and it still didn't work. i had to take the whole throat plate and everything off because it was tangling underneath and it took me an hour to get it back to where it would even sew straight and catch the bobbin thread and UGH !!!
> 
> I'm getting awesome on cotton but knits are not working for me !!!!!




seriously I know nothing BUT what about using a tear away stabilizer like for when you do embroidery or applique????


----------



## GlassSlippers

I just appliqued my first beach towel! It turned out so cute! I'm doing three altogether. Two of them are for teen aged girls, one girly-girl and  one pseudo-goth (likes black and studs, etc, but no nasty attitude). I was going to put a pair of pink, green and yellow flip flops on a pink and white striped towel for the girly one and a watermelon slice on a lime green and white striped towel for my pseudo-goth. I mixed myself up and put the melon on the pink, but it's so adorable I can't be sorry I did it! That one will have to go to my girly girl. I've changed things up for the second towel. It's going to have flips in black with white mini dots and lime green straps which I think I'll embellish with black satin bows. The third towel is for a boy, so no mix ups there. It has navy stripes and will have a Saturn-style planet and stars. No pictures yet. One major accomplishment at a time for me! Maybe I'll get my daughter to help me figure that out tomorrow before she goes to work.

Anyhow, I wanted to thank all of you because I would most assuredly have goofed it up big-time if I hadn't been hanging out here learning from you!

I wore myself right out with my project today and I'm going to bed now. Thanks again!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

bunny213 said:


> I purchased a t-shirt from someone on etsy...the shirt is way too small for my sister who is a womans 2X....it has "bling" on the front of it.  I am going to try and salvage it by taking the design off the t-shirt (cutting it off as a square or circle) and sewing it on to the back of a light cotton jacket that I bought that will fit her.
> Has anyone done this and do you have any tips to help me make it as nice as possible.   I paid about 50$ for the t-shirt....so I don't want to ruin it by making any mistakes.
> The directions that came with the shirt, say not to iron near the "bling design", so I'm hesitant to use wonderunder or anything like that to keep it in place.
> I so hope someone out there can give me some good advice....I'm really at a loss here what to do!
> I love all your designs...and all the time and effort that you put into the things that you create.
> I hope someone can help me save this shirt!!   Thanks in Advance!!
> barb in Texas



Ooh! That's a drag! Spray adhesive might work. You can get it at JoAnn Fabrics. 

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## VBAndrea

pyrxtc said:


> Getting really, really frustrated !!!  I have not been able to finish sewing together or do anything to the sweater for my pink Mickey set. It is a spandex/lycra/cotton knit. Really thin and silky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed in some basic seams, enough to make it look like it should but I couldn't start or end at an edge or it would suck the fabric in the throat plate and get all tangled. I did that with a regular needle. I switched to a ball point/stretch needle and it only made it worse. Now I can't do anything to the fabric at all and it's really ticking me off !!! I tried a different size needle and it still didn't work. i had to take the whole throat plate and everything off because it was tangling underneath and it took me an hour to get it back to where it would even sew straight and catch the bobbin thread and UGH !!!
> 
> I'm getting awesome on cotton but knits are not working for me !!!!!



Stephanie is correct   Take a small piece of tear away stabilizer and fold it over the start and stop points of where you are stitching and it will really help to keep the fabric from being sucked into the throat plate.

BEAUTIFUL WORK LADIES!!!!  I did a post with tons of quotes two days ago and it apparently disappeared into Dis cyber space   I am sorry I don't have time to go back and requote everything.


----------



## babynala

Love all the launch outfits posted.  Amazing work!

bunny213 - the reverse applique sounds like a great idea to me.  Or if the material is a knit you could just cut it out in a square around the design and sew it on to the back of the jacket close to the edge of the square.  The knit fabric will not fray and it should have that "unfinished" look that is very popular now.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Fruto76 said:


> WOW! This dress is fantastic! I bet she never takes it off! You did an amazing job! How bad was edging the veil? I would imagine it would shed.



Thanks for the compliment!  The edging wasn't too bad on the veil once I had figured out how to set the serger.  I had to do alot of adjustments and left a small edge that could be cut off so that it didn't get stuck in the machine.  Otherwise, it went quickly and easily!


----------



## MonkersMama

Yoshiandi said:


> So I have the dinosaur outfits for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognize those two cuties (and their Mama's awesome sewing!).  That's awesome you multi-purposed the dino clothes for two vacations!
> 
> I'm going to post the animal-print dress and Perry the Platypus shirt after I give them...next week!
> 
> JK


----------



## Yoshiandi

***I can't wait to see your outfits!! I am jealous of your shirt sewing skills.  I need to learn to make those for Tommy****** 


I recognize those two cuties (and their Mama's awesome sewing!).  That's awesome you multi-purposed the dino clothes for two vacations!

I'm going to post the animal-print dress and Perry the Platypus shirt after I give them...next week!

JK[/QUOTE]


----------



## queenvickitoria

pyrxtc said:


> Getting really, really frustrated !!!  I have not been able to finish sewing together or do anything to the sweater for my pink Mickey set. It is a spandex/lycra/cotton knit. Really thin and silky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sewed in some basic seams, enough to make it look like it should but I couldn't start or end at an edge or it would suck the fabric in the throat plate and get all tangled. I did that with a regular needle. I switched to a ball point/stretch needle and it only made it worse. Now I can't do anything to the fabric at all and it's really ticking me off !!! I tried a different size needle and it still didn't work. i had to take the whole throat plate and everything off because it was tangling underneath and it took me an hour to get it back to where it would even sew straight and catch the bobbin thread and UGH !!!
> 
> I'm getting awesome on cotton but knits are not working for me !!!!!




If you pull the ends of your threads long (both top and bobbin) then put your fabric under the needle, hold on to and pull back slightly your threads  back behind the first couple of stitches and your machine won't eat your fabric.  (I hope that makes sense!)


----------



## pyrxtc

queenvickitoria said:


> If you pull the ends of your threads long (both top and bobbin) then put your fabric under the needle, hold on to and pull back slightly your threads  back behind the first couple of stitches and your machine won't eat your fabric.  (I hope that makes sense!)



Thanks ! I will have to try this tomorrow.

I got a live model for my clothes.... finally got to see what they looked like on a little girl. They look even better being worn than on a hanger.


----------



## peachygreen

I haven't been around in a long time.  We just got back from our 2nd Disney Cruise and I thought I'd share the little sewing I did for the cruise.

On 6 year old Megan.



July 15 - Day 1 Disney Magic by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And the matching sister dress for 2 year old Alice.



July 15 - Day 1 Disney Magic by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And the girls Minnie Mouse Dress - Fabric and pattern selected by Megan



IMG_5374 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_5373 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_5367 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

I made these dresses for our first cruise last year.  Alice was 10 months at the time, so I took out the hem and added a ruffle to it.  



IMG_5059 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr




IMG_5049 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr

And a really bad picture of me as I was actually about to be ill.  (the only bought of motion sickness the whole cruise mind you), but I made this skirt for myself.



IMG_5044 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr


I'm getting ready to get back to sewing again in preparation of our Thanksgiving Trip so I have a feeling I'll get more active around here in the next thread (I figure this one is just about ready to change over since I think we are on page 242 or so)


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

I've really enjoyed all of your projects.  You all have inspired me.  I did a couple things for my youngest today.  I have a bazillion (or so it feels) more before we leave in a week.


----------



## pyrxtc

peachygreen said:


> I haven't been around in a long time.  We just got back from our 2nd Disney Cruise and I thought I'd share the little sewing I did for the cruise.
> 
> On 6 year old Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> July 15 - Day 1 Disney Magic by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5373 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I made these dresses for our first cruise last year.  Alice was 10 months at the time, so I took out the hem and added a ruffle to it.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5059 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> And a really bad picture of me as I was actually about to be ill.  (the only bought of motion sickness the whole cruise mind you), but I made this skirt for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5044 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> I'm getting ready to get back to sewing again in preparation of our Thanksgiving Trip so I have a feeling I'll get more active around here in the next thread (I figure this one is just about ready to change over since I think we are on page 242 or so)



I really like the cruise line dresses, what did you make the Mickey out of ? It is very shiny. The Minnie dresses are wonderful too, they seem very light and airy. I'm glad you girls were able to make it easy and you could just lengthen the dresses from last time. They still look great. I like your skirt too. Where did you get the fabric ?



MinnieMouseMom said:


> I've really enjoyed all of your projects.  You all have inspired me.  I did a couple things for my youngest today.  I have a bazillion (or so it feels) more before we leave in a week.



Nice job on the embroidery. The skirt looks fun too.


----------



## babynala

pyrxtc said:


> Thanks ! I will have to try this tomorrow.
> 
> I got a live model for my clothes.... finally got to see what they looked like on a little girl. They look even better being worn than on a hanger.


These are so cute!  I love the capri set.



peachygreen said:


> I haven't been around in a long time.  We just got back from our 2nd Disney Cruise and I thought I'd share the little sewing I did for the cruise.
> 
> And the girls Minnie Mouse Dress - Fabric and pattern selected by Megan
> 
> I made these dresses for our first cruise last year.  Alice was 10 months at the time, so I took out the hem and added a ruffle to it.
> 
> And a really bad picture of me as I was actually about to be ill.  (the only bought of motion sickness the whole cruise mind you), but I made this skirt for myself.
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to get back to sewing again in preparation of our Thanksgiving Trip so I have a feeling I'll get more active around here in the next thread (I figure this one is just about ready to change over since I think we are on page 242 or so)


Lovin' all the cruise outfits.  Everything looks really comfy too.  Love your Mickey skirt, sorry you were not feeling well.  What days are you going around Thanksgiving?  I REALLY need to plan my next trip but I am too afraid to pull my middle school daughter out of school (she is not the best student!)



MinnieMouseMom said:


> I've really enjoyed all of your projects.  You all have inspired me.  I did a couple things for my youngest today.  I have a bazillion (or so it feels) more before we leave in a week.


Great job.  The princess outfit is really nice and Ariel looks perfect on that green shirt.


----------



## TinkNH

pyrxtc said:


> Thanks ! I will have to try this tomorrow.
> 
> I got a live model for my clothes.... finally got to see what they looked like on a little girl. They look even better being worn than on a hanger.



SO cute..the clothes look great!  and she is just adorable!!



peachygreen said:


> I haven't been around in a long time.  We just got back from our 2nd Disney Cruise and I thought I'd share the little sewing I did for the cruise.
> 
> On 6 year old Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> July 15 - Day 1 Disney Magic by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the matching sister dress for 2 year old Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> July 15 - Day 1 Disney Magic by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And the girls Minnie Mouse Dress - Fabric and pattern selected by Megan
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5374 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5373 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5367 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> I made these dresses for our first cruise last year.  Alice was 10 months at the time, so I took out the hem and added a ruffle to it.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5059 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5049 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> And a really bad picture of me as I was actually about to be ill.  (the only bought of motion sickness the whole cruise mind you), but I made this skirt for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5044 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to get back to sewing again in preparation of our Thanksgiving Trip so I have a feeling I'll get more active around here in the next thread (I figure this one is just about ready to change over since I think we are on page 242 or so)



very nice!



MinnieMouseMom said:


> I've really enjoyed all of your projects.  You all have inspired me.  I did a couple things for my youngest today.  I have a bazillion (or so it feels) more before we leave in a week.



Cute!  I must get an embroidery machine...


----------



## peachygreen

pyrxtc said:


> I really like the cruise line dresses, what did you make the Mickey out of ? It is very shiny. The Minnie dresses are wonderful too, they seem very light and airy. I'm glad you girls were able to make it easy and you could just lengthen the dresses from last time. They still look great. I like your skirt too. Where did you get the fabric ?



They are iron on decals that I got off Etsy.  http://www.etsy.com/shop/MissMorgan?ref=seller_info
They went on really easily, machine washes well and they look really cute.  I also got extras with names that I used to make some canvas tote bags that I had autographed by the characters for my daughters and neices.  I should really try to take a picture of how that came out.  The green Mickey Skirt fabric came from Hancock's, but I bought it back in 2008.  I started the skirt then for our trip to Disney World but didn't finish it becuase I didn't like how it looked on me.  My daughter convinced me to finish it for this trip.  



babynala said:


> Lovin' all the cruise outfits.  Everything looks really comfy too.  Love your Mickey skirt, sorry you were not feeling well.  What days are you going around Thanksgiving?  I REALLY need to plan my next trip but I am too afraid to pull my middle school daughter out of school (she is not the best student!)
> .


We are going to arrive late on Thursday the 15th and leave on the 25th.  My DD will miss 3 days of school, but she is in 1st grade so I'm not overly concerned at this point, besides last year they did nothing the 2 days of Thanksgiving week except for having a party.  This is a huge family reunion trip we've been planning for about 3 years now.  (I was pregnant with my baby when we decided to go when she was 2-1/2).  




TinkNH said:


> very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

WTMTQ but everything looks so great! I am reading through the last thread (all 250 pages of it) concurrently so sometimes I forget that this one is happening "live" and I need to check it.

Thank you for the words of encouragement about me trying to get a part time job. I haven't heard anything yet and was supposed to hear by the weekend. At this point I am feeling strongly that I hope I DON'T get it...I think because I was hoping to start with about 10-15 hours a week and they wanted 20-25. I don't know if I'm ready for that. So who knows?

I wanted to share this picture as I thought you ladies would appreciate it! We went to the Renaissance Faire yesterday and my little Rapunzel found the "Snuggly Duckling"! 






and QUESTION:
Has anyone seen this fabric in drapes, bedspreads, etc around their travels in WDW? I got a panel on Etsy and she got it from the surplus store in Orlando that sells WDW stuff. It feels like a drapery fabric and is very silky. I'm going to frame it and put it in my sewing space but I'm curious to know if and how it was ever used at WDW!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/93944944/disney-world-frontier-usa-map-fabric-by


----------



## dancer_mom

Hi guys I am busy working like crazy on all our outfits and have a question: 

Has anyone used pettiskirt style???  Their phone number goes to a fax machine and they haven't returned my emails.  Are they legitimate???  Good quality???

Also - when a costume pattern gives FINISHED ease measurements... does that mean I could go by those???  I guess I don't really know what that means? 

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Wendy&Grumpy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> DH just bought me an embroidery machine and I need help!!
> 
> It's a Brother SE400 and I've found the Disney and Pixar files on ibroidery.com but I cannot find a Crush!
> 
> Does anyone know if there's one in there somewhere?  If so where?!  If not, does anyone know where I can find a Crush file?
> 
> I need to make a Wavekeeper with Crush asap for someone whose cruise is September 2nd!
> 
> Thanks!!!



Frou Frou ny HeatherSue has crush. I can't remember if her site requires additional access, maybe someone else knows.   Can't wait to see your creations!


----------



## BabyRapunzel

Should say Frou Frou by HeatherSue


----------



## HeatherSue

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> DH just bought me an embroidery machine and I need help!!
> 
> It's a Brother SE400 and I've found the Disney and Pixar files on ibroidery.com but I cannot find a Crush!
> 
> Does anyone know if there's one in there somewhere?  If so where?!  If not, does anyone know where I can find a Crush file?
> 
> I need to make a Wavekeeper with Crush asap for someone whose cruise is September 2nd!
> 
> Thanks!!!



Just search for Turtle on my website and he should come up.


----------



## HeatherSue

BorkBorkBork said:


> WTMTQ but everything looks so great! I am reading through the last thread (all 250 pages of it) concurrently so sometimes I forget that this one is happening "live" and I need to check it.
> 
> Thank you for the words of encouragement about me trying to get a part time job. I haven't heard anything yet and was supposed to hear by the weekend. At this point I am feeling strongly that I hope I DON'T get it...I think because I was hoping to start with about 10-15 hours a week and they wanted 20-25. I don't know if I'm ready for that. So who knows?
> 
> I wanted to share this picture as I thought you ladies would appreciate it! We went to the Renaissance Faire yesterday and my little Rapunzel found the "Snuggly Duckling"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and QUESTION:



LOL! How funny!  Did it smell like the color brown?


----------



## babynala

Wendy&Grumpy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> DH just bought me an embroidery machine and I need help!!
> 
> I need to make a Wavekeeper with Crush asap for someone whose cruise is September 2nd!
> 
> Thanks!!!


You have a good husband   What is a Wavekeeper?




peachygreen said:


> We are going to arrive late on Thursday the 15th and leave on the 25th.  My DD will miss 3 days of school, but she is in 1st grade so I'm not overly concerned at this point, besides last year they did nothing the 2 days of Thanksgiving week except for having a party.  This is a huge family reunion trip we've been planning for about 3 years now.  (I was pregnant with my baby when we decided to go when she was 2-1/2).
> 
> Thank you!


That sounds like a really fun trip!



BorkBorkBork said:


> WTMTQ but everything looks so great! I am reading through the last thread (all 250 pages of it) concurrently so sometimes I forget that this one is happening "live" and I need to check it.
> 
> I wanted to share this picture as I thought you ladies would appreciate it! We went to the Renaissance Faire yesterday and my little Rapunzel found the "Snuggly Duckling"!
> 
> 
> and QUESTION:
> Has anyone seen this fabric in drapes, bedspreads, etc around their travels in WDW? I got a panel on Etsy and she got it from the surplus store in Orlando that sells WDW stuff. It feels like a drapery fabric and is very silky. I'm going to frame it and put it in my sewing space but I'm curious to know if and how it was ever used at WDW!


Your DD looks really cute in her Rapunzel dress at the fair.  As for the panel, I have never seen it but I'm guessing it came from Wilderness Lodge or maybe a common building at the Campground.



dancer_mom said:


> Hi guys I am busy working like crazy on all our outfits and have a question:
> 
> Has anyone used pettiskirt style???  Their phone number goes to a fax machine and they haven't returned my emails.  Are they legitimate???  Good quality???
> 
> Also - when a costume pattern gives FINISHED ease measurements... does that mean I could go by those???  I guess I don't really know what that means?
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE


Sorry I can not help you with your questions because I am not familiar with that supplier nor do I understand what an ease measurement is.  I did want to say that lots of folks on here have gotten pettiskirts from Princess Heirlooms.  This is TeresaJoy from the boards and you can find her on facebook.


----------



## goteamwood

I just finished a HUGE batch of shirts for my nephew. He starts kindergarten on Wednesday and he has been insanely jealous of all the cute Disney shirts his cousins have gotten for our trip. So as a first-day-of-school gift I made a few. He is really into superheroes right now, but I mixed it up a little and threw some disney characters in as well. Now to get them to the post office. Won't make it before the first day of school but maybe the first week?


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks!
> It's been...a very long time since I've been over here. I first joined this thread in 2008 I think it was....
> I thought I would share some stuff. I recently participated in the same launch as Mommyof2Princesses (geeze I"d forgotten that was your DIS name Nicole!) LOL!
> Here is one of the dresses I sold....I'll let this be my test post to see if I still remember how to post!
> <img>



I love this dress Nicole!




Yoshiandi said:


> So I have the dinosaur outfits for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more things and we are ready to go in 24 days!!!



I love this skirt!




peachygreen said:


> I haven't been around in a long time.  We just got back from our 2nd Disney Cruise and I thought I'd share the little sewing I did for the cruise.
> 
> On 6 year old Megan.
> 
> 
> 
> July 15 - Day 1 Disney Magic by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> And a really bad picture of me as I was actually about to be ill.  (the only bought of motion sickness the whole cruise mind you), but I made this skirt for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5044 by peachygreen2010, on Flickr
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to get back to sewing again in preparation of our Thanksgiving Trip so I have a feeling I'll get more active around here in the next thread (I figure this one is just about ready to change over since I think we are on page 242 or so)


Your kids are so cute!! And you look great, even if you weren't feeling well!



MinnieMouseMom said:


> I've really enjoyed all of your projects.  You all have inspired me.  I did a couple things for my youngest today.  I have a bazillion (or so it feels) more before we leave in a week.



Great job! 



BorkBorkBork said:


> WTMTQ but everything looks so great! I am reading through the last thread (all 250 pages of it) concurrently so sometimes I forget that this one is happening "live" and I need to check it.
> 
> Thank you for the words of encouragement about me trying to get a part time job. I haven't heard anything yet and was supposed to hear by the weekend. At this point I am feeling strongly that I hope I DON'T get it...I think because I was hoping to start with about 10-15 hours a week and they wanted 20-25. I don't know if I'm ready for that. So who knows?
> 
> I wanted to share this picture as I thought you ladies would appreciate it! We went to the Renaissance Faire yesterday and my little Rapunzel found the "Snuggly Duckling"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



CUTE!!!!


----------



## goteamwood

Wendy&Grumpy said:
			
		

> This one?
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2625933200107042657NbNZjj



That's the one.


----------



## goteamwood

Wendy&Grumpy said:
			
		

> This one?
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2625933200107042657NbNZjj



I guess that's not crush, eh? Sorry. My bad. It's cute fabric tho. I'm making myself a shirt from it.


----------



## nowellsl

BorkBorkBork said:


> and QUESTION:
> Has anyone seen this fabric in drapes, bedspreads, etc around their travels in WDW? I got a panel on Etsy and she got it from the surplus store in Orlando that sells WDW stuff. It feels like a drapery fabric and is very silky. I'm going to frame it and put it in my sewing space but I'm curious to know if and how it was ever used at WDW!
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/93944944/disney-world-frontier-usa-map-fabric-by



I can't answer your question, but I just ordered the last panel.  I love it!


----------



## dianemom2

Yoshiandi said:


> So I have the dinosaur outfits for AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finished Abby's bambi skirt for MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more things and we are ready to go in 24 days!!!


Very cute!



goteamwood said:


> I just finished a HUGE batch of shirts for my nephew. He starts kindergarten on Wednesday and he has been insanely jealous of all the cute Disney shirts his cousins have gotten for our trip. So as a first-day-of-school gift I made a few. He is really into superheroes right now, but I mixed it up a little and threw some disney characters in as well. Now to get them to the post office. Won't make it before the first day of school but maybe the first week?


That's sweet that yo made all these shirts for your nephew.  I do a lot of sewing for my niece and two nephews.  They all love everything that I make for them.

I missed a bunch of quotes that I thought that I picked up.  Sorry!  

Peachygreen- I love the cruise outifts.  That was so smart that you re-used the baby's dress and made it bigger.  We are going on a family reunion cruise next summer.  I am starting to think of what I want to make for niece and nephew.  My girls are too big for all the cute stuff!

Minniemousemom-  Love the outfits you've whipped up for your dd.  Enjoy having her wear the stuff you make.  My girls were just a little bit older than that when they said no more Disney stuff.  My younger one will still wear the t-shirts but the older one won't wear any of it.

BorkBorkBork-  The picture of Rapunzel at the Snuggly Duckling is priceless.  That picture definitely needs to go into the family photo album!  Maybe even onto the holiday card!


----------



## BorkBorkBork

HeatherSue said:


> LOL! How funny!  Did it smell like the color brown?



LOL, mostly like smoke!



goteamwood said:


>



Those are so cute! I especially love the Mike W!



nowellsl said:


> I can't answer your question, but I just ordered the last panel.  I love it!



Ooh, good for you! You should get 2 images of the map on the panel.



dianemom2 said:


> BorkBorkBork-  The picture of Rapunzel at the Snuggly Duckling is priceless.  That picture definitely needs to go into the family photo album!  Maybe even onto the holiday card!



Thanks, it was quite the find!! Alice had so much fun being a princess all day.


----------



## dianemom2

Here is what I finished today.  I made my girls tote bags to take their gym clothes to and from school every week.  I was so happy because I found this material on clearance at Joanns a few months ago.  It was only $4 per yard for pre-quilted material.  I bought all that they had left.  I have a little less than a yard left and I'm not sure exactly what I am going to do with it yet.

Here is my older dd modeling her bag.  Please excuse her hair.  She was having a bad hair day.  LOL!





Here is younger dd modeling her bag.





Here is the inside of the bag:


----------



## Wendy&Grumpy

NVM - got my answer.


----------



## campbell95

Hi everyone!  Back from our trip and trying to catch up.  Far too much to quote from the last week, but everything looks amazing!  

Now I have a little over 3 weeks to prep for our next trip, with a week away with family in between.  I'm hoping to finish a princess dress and a few bowling shirts for my little guy since he grew out of 3 of my favorites (cars, mickey, and buzz).


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I finished today.  I made my girls tote bags to take their gym clothes to and from school every week.  I was so happy because I found this material on clearance at Joanns a few months ago.  It was only $4 per yard for pre-quilted material.  I bought all that they had left.  I have a little less than a yard left and I'm not sure exactly what I am going to do with it yet.
> 
> Here is my older dd modeling her bag.  Please excuse her hair.  She was having a bad hair day.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is younger dd modeling her bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inside of the bag:



Great deal on the fabric!! And the bags look great! Your daughters are very pretty!


----------



## teresajoy

In light of recent developments, Heather's head has become rather enlarged, 




so we are running out of room on this thread. So, I do believe a move is in order. 

If anyone is wondering why, check this out while I prepare for our move. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbWklasb1GY&feature=player_embedded


No, this isn't Heather and her family, but did you see the designs on the shirts at :04 ? That's Heather's design! She is FAMOUS!!! 


OK, 

NO MORE POSTING HERE!!!
Gather your quotes and come post to the new thread

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45814483#post45814483​


----------



## alanstyne

Kids love Disney clothes as they are very cute. Even I like these Disney clothes, these are very adorable.


----------



## 2inpink

I just found this thread!  We're going on the Disney wonder in September and i'm making my girls some dresses for the trip!  Just wondering if anyone can recommend any good patterns for the princess dresses?  I was just going to do peasant type dresses and do the colors to match each princess but if anyone has any tips that would be great!


----------



## Tami0220

Not sure if there is something wrong with my computer. Is the last post to this board really 8/18 or did it start a new thread?


----------



## pequele

Yes  #29 but I'm on my phone and can't post the link here!

Go back a page or 2 and I think the link was there. If not it should be close to the top of the main folder as there are several posts a day!


----------



## teresajoy

Reposting:


This thread has moved, please post to:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45814483#post45814483​


----------



## kbarrett

I have a picture of my DS6 Caterpillar costume how do I post a picture?


----------



## nicolepitts

goteamwood said:


> I just finished a HUGE batch of shirts for my nephew. He starts kindergarten on Wednesday and he has been insanely jealous of all the cute Disney shirts his cousins have gotten for our trip. So as a first-day-of-school gift I made a few. He is really into superheroes right now, but I mixed it up a little and threw some disney characters in as well. Now to get them to the post office. Won't make it before the first day of school but maybe the first week?



I LOVE these!! I wish I knew anything about embroidery! I just got a machine with capabilities but I know nothing besides doing a letter or two. I love these so much though I think I wanna make some for my boys! ANy tips?


----------



## tricia

kbarrett said:


> I have a picture of my DS6 Caterpillar costume how do I post a picture?





nicolepitts said:


> I LOVE these!! I wish I knew anything about embroidery! I just got a machine with capabilities but I know nothing besides doing a letter or two. I love these so much though I think I wanna make some for my boys! ANy tips?



Please move on to our next thread with these questions.  This thread is too long and we are not posting here anymore.


----------

